# Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #7 (2018)



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

I'll start it.

Link to last year's thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/heads-up-i-saw-bargain-here-list-place-thread-6-2017-a-3893898.html


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

200m WR solar Seiko SNE279 on a bracelet for $145. I may buy this one myself!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Sola...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Classic Casio MDV-106 for $39.99 and free shipping qualifies as a deal, don't you think?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## jlowyz (Nov 5, 2016)

A blessed new year, friends. 

May this new year come with lots of better deals than the previous one. And hopefully a generous pay raise to fund this vice! Heh.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

More Swiss watch deals!?
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-28/is-the-swiss-watch-export-slump-over


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Elkins45 said:


> Classic Casio MDV-106 for $39.99 and free shipping qualifies as a deal, don't you think?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Not really a deal....these can be had online pretty often for $30 or under


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

City74 said:


> Not really a deal....these can be had online a lot for $25 or so


Where please?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Good price on an Eco-Drive with 200m WR and classic military good looks. $76 at CWS. 
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...l-green-men-s-eco-drive-watch-aw1410-16x.html


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

if this is something you might like, 7750 movement from Technomarine/Massdrop chrono. Not my cup of tea and a bit pricey just to gain a 7750.

"A true diver, the Technomarine Black Reef automatic-like its name suggests-is water resistant to an impressive half kilometer. The dial is teeming with life, including two subdials tied to the chronograph, one subdial for running seconds, and a date window. The markers are large and light bulb shaped for visibility. To track time underwater, or in general, use the unidirectional bezel. It has striking outlined numerals in increments of 10, with less imposing markings in between them. Powered by a Valjoux 7750 automatic movement, the watch is accurate and precise. To take a look at the movement, flip over the case and watch it at work. The movement is protected by a stainless steel case and sapphire crystal. Each timepiece comes with an extra rubber strap."

over $700 on Ebay.

Your mileage may vary.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/technomarine-black-reef-automatic-watch









$449 massdrop


----------



## icouch (Jul 9, 2015)

Massdrop has a Glycine Combat 6 dress watch for $280 but it's only 36mm.

Goroo has a Swiss made Mondaine auto for $230 but that one is on the other end of the spectrum at 42mm.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

lvt said:


> Where please?


Frequently Wal-mart


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...07726?colorId=NS1003637&pos=1:16&N=1010630901

Not so much my style and maybe not the greatest price at $199.99 but ships free and can return at a local store. Champagne guilloche dial, sapphire triple anti-reflective coating, 41mm despite their claim of 45mm.


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

Not my cup of tea (it's a 46mm monster), but this Traser Jungmeister for $616.18 after removing VAT (for US) is the cheapest I've seen.


----------



## watchnut69 (Dec 24, 2014)

pb9610 said:


> Not my cup of tea (it's a 46mm monster), but this Traser Jungmeister for $616.18 after removing VAT (for US) is the cheapest I've seen.
> 
> View attachment 12771909


Dial looks better in the dark


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

For those in Canada, Amazon still has the beige snk803 on sale for $56.99 CAD. Not a bad price for a Seiko 5 if you're just starting out.

https://www.amazon.ca/Seiko-Mens-SNK803-Beige-Watch/dp/B000G6R7B8

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> Frequently Wal-mart


the link, please


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

frogles said:


> the link, please


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Casio+MDV-106+Walmart.com

It is 44$ right now, check often for sales or price drops.

S.

Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> For those in Canada, Amazon still has the beige snk803 on sale for $56.99 CAD. Not a bad price for a Seiko 5 if you're just starting out.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Seiko-Mens-SNK803-Beige-Watch/dp/B000G6R7B8
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Also a great mod base.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

Link to the old thread.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3893898

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

The OP needs to "Go Advanced" Edit and include:

This new thread does Not have links to the old Bargain threads, as all other new versions always did, for reference.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/heads-up-i-saw-bargain-here-list-place-thread-6-2017-a-3893898.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cornorama said:


> if this is something you might like, 7750 movement from Technomarine/Massdrop chrono. Not my cup of tea and a bit pricey just to gain a 7750.
> 
> "A true diver, the Technomarine Black Reef automatic-like its name suggests-is water resistant to an impressive half kilometer. The dial is teeming with life, including two subdials tied to the chronograph, one subdial for running seconds, and a date window. The markers are large and light bulb shaped for visibility. To track time underwater, or in general, use the unidirectional bezel. It has striking outlined numerals in increments of 10, with less imposing markings in between them. Powered by a Valjoux 7750 automatic movement, the watch is accurate and precise. To take a look at the movement, flip over the case and watch it at work. The movement is protected by a stainless steel case and sapphire crystal. Each timepiece comes with an extra rubber strap."
> 
> ...


I love underrated watches like these. I owned a similar Breitling, and this is a better watch for less than 1/5th of the price. If I didn't already have the blue Victorinox chrono from MassDrop, I'd probably get the blue TechnoMarine.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> The OP needs to "Go Advanced" Edit and include:
> 
> This new thread does Not have links to the old Bargain threads, as all other new versions always did, for reference.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/heads-up-i-saw-bargain-here-list-place-thread-6-2017-a-3893898.html


Done.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Any deals on Archimede out there?


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Mediocre said:


> Any deals on Archimede out there?


There are rarely any deals on Archimede unless they're used.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

icouch said:


> Massdrop has a Glycine Combat 6 dress watch for $280 but it's only 36mm.
> 
> Goroo has a Swiss made Mondaine auto for $230 but that one is on the other end of the spectrum at 42mm.


I offered the Goroo $250 for it, countered $280, counter-countered $270; we settled at $279 lol. Still a good deal i think, without the massdrop wait.


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Elkins45 said:


> Done.


Thanks.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Mediocre said:


> Any deals on Archimede out there?


If you contact Greg @ Watchmann he will usually do something to help ya out.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

impetusera said:


> View attachment 12771823
> 
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...07726?colorId=NS1003637&pos=1:16&N=1010630901
> 
> Not so much my style and maybe not the greatest price at $199.99 but ships free and can return at a local store. Champagne guilloche dial, sapphire triple anti-reflective coating, 41mm despite their claim of 45mm.


This exact model is $149 in the stores at TJMaxx. Well, ok, at least in the local TJMaxx stores around me.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Rocat said:


> This exact model is $149 in the stores at TJMaxx. Well, ok, at least in the local TJMaxx stores around me.


That's rather interesting. Tried ordering this one a few weeks back and they canceled it on me. Recall seeing it in store?


----------



## cyansmoker (May 6, 2017)

Rocat said:


> This exact model is $149 in the stores at TJMaxx. Well, ok, at least in the local TJMaxx stores around me.


Can confirm: $149 last week at the Westlake Village, CA TJ Maxx.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

cyansmoker said:


> Can confirm: $149 last week at the Westlake Village, CA TJ Maxx.


Would be interesting to know if everything they offer up on the website is priced lower in stores.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

impetusera said:


> That's rather interesting. Tried ordering this one a few weeks back and they canceled it on me. Recall seeing it in store?
> View attachment 12772587


Nope. My stores typically carry garbage watches and a few of the Citizen dress watches.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

First time in six and a half years on this forum that I've bought a watch because of this thread. Straps, yes. And I've bought Deep Blue watches at sale time but I'm on their email lists so I was already aware of them.

Stopped by a local TJMaxx store just to see if they carried the Inox everyone has been picking up. They're too small for me, but I'd like to see one in person. Well no Inox, but a small collection of VISA and Citizen. Much nicer than I've ever seen in a TJX store (all I've seen in northern Ohio is fashion junk). Among the pieces was a Chrono Classic XLS in blue. I've had a hard time finding this model under $350 for a few years (the smaller one, no problem; bigger blue model has been elusive). I grabbed it for $200. Not sure I'm going to keep it but I wanted to think about it overnight. After I bought it, I realized I'm 40% of the way to the Hamilton Jazzmaster I really want, so it's going back tomorrow. 
Great looking watch, but priorities have changed since I was pursuing it a couple years ago.














Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Ball Men's Engineer II Big Boy Black Dial Leather Strap Watch NM1080C-L2-BK, 46mm x 13.5mm, automatic, sapphire crystal, 100m WR, (what looks like) tritium lume (big tubes, too), *$750.75*, $1236 at Jomashop, $1000+ elsewhere.

I searched the 2017 thread for this model number with no hits, though I thought I saw something like this recently. Sorry if dup.

Product page:
Welcome to BALL Watch - Big Boy

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ball-Mens-...ather-Strap-Watch-NM1080C-L2-BK-/192197157542


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

ChiefWahoo said:


> First time in six and a half years on this forum that I've bought a watch because of this thread. Straps, yes. And I've bought Deep Blue watches at sale time but I'm on their email lists so I was already aware of them.
> 
> Stopped by a local TJMaxx store just to see if they carried the Inox everyone has been picking up. They're too small for me, but I'd like to see one in person. Well no Inox, but a small collection of VISA and Citizen. Much nicer than I've ever seen in a TJX store (all I've seen in northern Ohio is fashion junk). Among the pieces was a Chrono Classic XLS in blue. I've had a hard time finding this model under $350 for a few years (the smaller one, no problem; bigger blue model has been elusive). I grabbed it for $200. Not sure I'm going to keep it but I wanted to think about it overnight. After I bought it, I realized I'm 40% of the way to the Hamilton Jazzmaster I really want, so it's going back tomorrow.
> Great looking watch, but priorities have changed since I was pursuing it a couple years ago.
> ...


Chrono XLS is nice. Curious what Jazzmaster you want if you think the Inox is too small?


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

impetusera said:


> Chrono XLS is nice. Curious what Jazzmaster you want if you think the Inox is too small?


Same I had before. 44mm Viewmatic. Inox is 43 I believe with a large bezel. Last dive watch I had smaller than 44 looked small on my wrist (8.5").








Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

I don't follow Casio, but CCC lists this as an Amazon low for $20 shipped for prime members.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00791R1MI


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Same I had before. 44mm Viewmatic. Inox is 43 I believe with a large bezel. Last dive watch I had smaller than 44 looked small on my wrist (8.5").
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


That one looks good. I was thinking of like a 40mm Jazzmaster or maybe 42mm if they make them in that size. Not too familiar with the Jazzmaster lineup. How about this Glycine at 48mm with 24mm bracelet?
https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0095.html


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Same I had before. 44mm Viewmatic. Inox is 43 I believe with a large bezel. Last dive watch I had smaller than 44 looked small on my wrist (8.5").
> View attachment 12772971


Don't know if this is helpful but Jomashop currently has that model for $499 before any coupons, although it's not currently in stock for immediate shipment.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

audio.bill said:


> Don't know if this is helpful but Jomashop currently has that model for $499 before any coupons, although it's not currently in stock for immediate shipment.


That's where I'm planning to buy it, hence the $200 being 40% of the cost. Didn't realize it was out of stock the other day, though. :-\

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

ChiefWahoo said:


> First time in six and a half years on this forum that I've bought a watch because of this thread. Straps, yes. And I've bought Deep Blue watches at sale time but I'm on their email lists so I was already aware of them.
> 
> Stopped by a local TJMaxx store just to see if they carried the Inox everyone has been picking up. They're too small for me, but I'd like to see one in person. Well no Inox, but a small collection of VISA and Citizen. Much nicer than I've ever seen in a TJX store (all I've seen in northern Ohio is fashion junk). Among the pieces was a Chrono Classic XLS in blue. I've had a hard time finding this model under $350 for a few years (the smaller one, no problem; bigger blue model has been elusive). I grabbed it for $200. Not sure I'm going to keep it but I wanted to think about it overnight. After I bought it, I realized I'm 40% of the way to the Hamilton Jazzmaster I really want, so it's going back tomorrow.
> Great looking watch, but priorities have changed since I was pursuing it a couple years ago.
> ...


I don't know exactly where you are, but I was in Lake County (Ohio) this past week and I saw INOX models at the TJ Maxx in both Mentor and Willoughby if you need to see one in the flesh.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Worker said:


> I don't know exactly where you are, but I was in Lake County (Ohio) this past week and I saw INOX models at the TJ Maxx in both Mentor and Willoughby if you need to see one in the flesh.


Other side of town. This was North Olmsted. I'll check those stores when I'm over there for work next. Thanks!

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raez (Oct 12, 2009)

Anybody seen any deals on Germans lately? (Sinn, Damasko, Nomos, etc.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Ball Men's Engineer II Big Boy Black Dial Leather Strap Watch NM1080C-L2-BK, 46mm x 13.5mm, automatic, sapphire crystal, 100m WR, (what looks like) tritium lume (big tubes, too), *$750.75*, $1236 at Jomashop, $1000+ elsewhere.
> 
> I searched the 2017 thread for this model number with no hits, though I thought I saw something like this recently. Sorry if dup.
> 
> ...


I found the earlier mention: a Massdrop price of $930 on 11/18/17. My new year resolution is to use google to search WUS instead of the site's built-in search!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Ashford has an additional *20% off on clearance items* with code HELLO18: https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/clearance/cat690030.cid

They appear to have refreshed their clearance section, too.

For example, this Hamilton automatic GMT, H32695131, 42mm x 12mm, bracelet, 50m WR, ETA 2893-2, would drop down to *$500* after their code. $810 on ebay, $830 on Amazon, $749 at Jomashop but OOS. (I didn't see any 44mm Jazzmaster Viewmatics in Ashford's clearance section, but there was a 38mm for $339 after code.)

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/jazzmaster/jazzmaster-gmt-auto/H32695131.pid


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

BostonCharlie said:


> Ashford has an additional *20% off on clearance items* with code HELLO18: https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/clearance/cat690030.cid
> 
> They appear to have refreshed their clearance section, too.
> 
> ...


Yeah, and they appear to have jacked up the clearance prices, too!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Certina Precidrive DS-2 awesomeness in a 3-hand, 40mm watch. Five styles between $260 and $300 at Jomashop. It doesn't top Ashford's DS-2 chronograph deal (which should be $232.40 after code), but it's nice to have options.

https://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c024-410-11-051-01.html


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Yeah, and they appear to have jacked up the clearance prices, too!


I wondered. I grabbed this screenshot from Google's cache for that GMT deal dated 1/1. It shows the same net price pre-code:









I was hoping it was just an SEO hack or some stumble while going live with the changes.

UPDATE: On 12/24 I reported Ashford's _Edox Men's Les Vauberts Watch 70172-3A-ABN_ as $149. Today it is $186.25, which is $149 post-HELLO18-code. It makes me feel like I'm being tricked, but OTOH I can see the utility of having a blanket discount code to advertise across the web, like at slickdeals.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> I wondered. I grabbed this screenshot from Google's cache for that GMT deal dated 1/1. It shows the same net price pre-code:
> 
> View attachment 12773423


So shady


----------



## haroldship (Jan 26, 2017)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> For those in Canada, Amazon still has the beige snk803 on sale for $56.99 CAD. Not a bad price for a Seiko 5 if you're just starting out.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Seiko-Mens-SNK803-Beige-Watch/dp/B000G6R7B8
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I have one - it looks great and keeps great time. A little small and the strap is a bit scratchy but I'm wearing it today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

This Hamy was 469 some time ago...
Noticed that they jacked too. Was about to buy....


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

dumpweed said:


> More Swiss watch deals!?
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-28/is-the-swiss-watch-export-slump-over


Well, this thread is like Walmart. Whenever economy slumps, Walmart business booms and similarly whenever watch economy slumps, you get huge watch deals for this thread!


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Yeah, and they appear to have jacked up the clearance prices, too!


Yup. I was thinking about a Hamilton Aviation the other day @$300, and I think that it would have been eligible for a $30 off of $240 (or something like that) coupon code, but it got bumped up to $370+ once they released the 20% off clearance code, so the net deal is worse.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Wutch said:


> Yup. I was thinking about a Hamilton Aviation the other day @$300, and I think that it would have been eligible for a $30 off of $240 (or something like that) coupon code, but it got bumped up to $370+ once they released the 20% off clearance code, so the net deal is worse.


The Hamilton Aviation at $300 was a sale price which isn't eligible for coupon codes. So they take it off sale and/or move to clearance section where it's eligible for a coupon. Sales are mostly a result of marketing. If in one area it isn't selling at a sale price they may have better luck moving it to a different area (clearance) and advertising additional 20% off a higher price. There are people that will only look at clearance stuff or only buy if they can make use of a coupon code. Not worth complaining about sales tactics on watches. Something with an msrp of $900 they're selling for $300 that they probably get for $150.


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

Hamilton mechanical 40mm on bracelet for $248 after coupon is tempting

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...fficer/H69519133.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=153









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Raez said:


> Anybody seen any deals on Germans lately? (Sinn, Damasko, Nomos, etc.)


Benson Trade in The Netherlands beats everyone else's prices on Damaskos, in my experience. Especially nice if you are somewhere that you don't pay VAT.

Their prices look a bit higher now than I remember, though.

https://bensontrade.com/watches/mens-watches


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Here's the link to the Christopher Ward January Sale:

https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/januarysale


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

haroldship said:


> I have one - it looks great and keeps great time. A little small and the strap is a bit scratchy but I'm wearing it today.Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesn't look small on you at all. I have one too which I put on a leather nato. Great weekend, camping, yard work watch.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Slant said:


> Here's the link to the Christopher Ward January Sale:
> 
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/januarysale


Wonder how long until we get posts complaining about shipping times, cancelled orders and no replies to emails


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

City74 said:


> Wonder how long until we get posts complaining about shipping times, cancelled orders and no replies to emails


7 minutes by my count :-d


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Christopher Ward stole my bike :-|


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

City74 said:


> Wonder how long until we get posts complaining about shipping times, cancelled orders and no replies to emails


Doesn't seem like there is a bunch of tridents half price....do you think there will be many orders like last year?


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

There barely anything on that sale page. I was looking forward to it too. Oh well.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Slant said:


> 7 minutes by my count :-d


How about items that go out of stock while you're completing the checkout? I really didn't need that watch anyway...


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

if im right half priced C60 Trident 300 is alraedy OOS :-(


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Slant said:


> Here's the link to the Christopher Ward January Sale:
> 
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/januarysale


Thanks for posting! Keepin' it cheap and just ordered a $25 black and blue Soft Touch waterproof leather Sport Strap for my Trident.



City74 said:


> Wonder how long until we get posts complaining about shipping times, cancelled orders and no replies to emails


Mine just arrived to SoCal.....dang, they're quick!


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

jmoneyfh said:


> Hamilton mechanical 40mm on bracelet for $248 after coupon is tempting
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...fficer/H69519133.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=153
> 
> ...


Tempting indeed! What is this coupon to get it to $248?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

dlee525 said:


> Tempting indeed! What is this coupon to get it to $248?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


HELLO18 is 20% off all clearance

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Some nice leather nato straps on there for £14.95. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlee525 (Jan 21, 2017)

jmoneyfh said:


> HELLO18 is 20% off all clearance
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Thanks, my wife is going to kill me lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Thankfully, this is the worst Christopher Ward Sale to date.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

thedius said:


> Thankfully, this is the worst Christopher Ward Sale to date.


I agree...a bit of a let down...does it mean that they're actually doing well?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

I saw the sale post after it was posted for 25 minutes and I went to the CW website and saw not a single C60 Trident Pro 600 with 50% off. Looks like most of the 50% items were old logo items and I guess all the old logo C60 Trident Pro 600 are were already sold out. Well...


----------



## quarzaro (Feb 2, 2016)

I think the CW leather watch case looks very well made for 55 Pounds, so I ordered one. Anyone has experiences to share with this box?


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

EA-Sport said:


> I agree...a bit of a let down...does it mean that they're actually doing well?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, the square Malverne has great wrist presence. I got one in autumn, and i'm quite happy.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Also, true to their tradition, Christopher Ward's site went down moments after sending out the email with the sale.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

thedius said:


> Also, true to their tradition, Christopher Ward's site went down moments after sending out the email with the sale.


Ha! One of these years they'll be prepared for the traffic and orders they get.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Again it's such a cluster...you would think CW would have this figured out. Oh, nice to see the limited edition chrono that they stiffed me on last sale after 18 days of waiting for a shipping notice is magically in stock again. The best part of the sale last year is that they shipped the same watch to people all over the world who bought DAYS after me...that and my CW desire was cured forever. It is fun to watch the panic on the CW forums. Apologies if you missed out on something you were trying to obtain!


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Christopher Ward website is garbage. I give up waiting for it to load before I can look at anything. I liked the old logo better anyway.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

There was an old logo vintage C60 on bracelet at 50% off. And C65 Trident Classic with old hands and logo in black or white dial. All these sold out pretty quickly if you were able to get through. It took me an hour and several failed attempts trying to submit payment info but finally went through for the C65 Trident Classic on bracelet. Now just hoping it will actually ship within the next few days.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ I can't even load the CW website, and I still have $0 watch budget for 2018


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

thedius said:


> Thankfully, this is the worst Christopher Ward Sale to date.


Totally agree! I'm sticking with my original vintage trident . The bespoke squadron ones were interesting. I assume they were used by the Lossie crews as they couldn't afford Bremont!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Chris Ward stole my lunch out of the fridge at work. :-|


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Pretty awful CWard sale, which stinks. Looks like they’ve figure out that the C60 is their best seller. 

For full price ($900-$1000) there are way better options. They’re only worth it when they’re 50% off IMO. For $400-$450 they’re a hell of a watch!


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Pretty awful CWard sale, which stinks. Looks like they've figure out that the C60 is their best seller.
> 
> For full price ($900-$1000) there are way better options. They're only worth it when they're 50% off IMO. For $400-$450 they're a hell of a watch!


Genuine question, what are the watches that you feel would be better options at full price? I'd like to take a look at some of them.


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

FINALLY received my Martu straps from black Friday! I must say, they did not disappoint.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

Sorry for the interruption, now back to complaining about CW 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

brokensentences said:


> Sorry for the interruption, now back to complaining about CW
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Site is down

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

brokensentences said:


> FINALLY received my Martu straps from black Friday! I must say, they did not disappoint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is nice, I missed out on black Friday deals but I've spotted her selling on ebay under a different name. Git my eye on a few. 
How comfortable are they.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Site is down


WUS probably slashdotted it! :-d


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Now that is nice, I missed out on black Friday deals but I've spotted her selling on ebay under a different name. Git my eye on a few.
> How comfortable are they.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


I'm not one of those guys that has $1k worth of straps, but by far the most comfortable I have. Nice and think, high quality. I got a couple from lake house leathers black Friday as well and these blow them out of the water.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

brokensentences said:


> FINALLY received my Martu straps from black Friday! I must say, they did not disappoint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that looks familiar, lol!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> Thanks for posting! Keepin' it cheap and just ordered a $25 black and blue Soft Touch waterproof leather Sport Strap for my Trident.
> 
> Mine just arrived to SoCal.....dang, they're quick!


While I said this in jest earlier, I actually just received a shipping ("despatch confirmation") email from C. Ward Customer Services. Impressive.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> While I said this in jest earlier, I actually just received a shipping ("despatch confirmation") email from C. Ward Customer Services. Impressive.


Me, too. Got my confirmation email already from CW as well for the strap I ordered. But that's because we didn't order an actual watch.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Casio Men's 'G SHOCK' Quartz Resin Casual Watch, Color: Black (Model: AW-591GBX-1A9CR), *$49.70*, $62.20 on ebay.

Four weeks ago it was $70 before popping back up to $100. Three weeks ago it dropped to $60. Now it's worked its way to $50. How low can it go?

This model _doesn't_ appear to have the hand-hiding feature that other G-Shocks have that move the hands to where they don't block the LCD.

Casio product page: AW-591GBX-1A9 | SPECIAL COLOR MODELS | G-SHOCK | Timepieces | CASIO

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-SHOCK-Quartz-Resin-Casual/dp/B07437DL24/


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

Oof! Visited the CW site pretty much within minutes of getting the email and the sale inventory went down at great speed. I went straight to a blue dial Malvern Square and the last one sold before I had time to click "Add to Basket"! Then the site fell on its arse and has been struggling all night. So far I'm resisting the "nearly new" C65 Trident Vintage they have for £466, I may yet get a Bader deployant strap, just for the clasp.


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

NOT A DEAL
read on another forum that the CW site is going through a denial of service attack which is why it's in bad shape. 
Now back to our regularly scheduled programming 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

Took an hour of constant reloading due to CW's slow site, but I managed to order a Malvern Mk II Auto with white dial.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

cel4145 said:


> Me, too. Got my confirmation email already from CW as well for the strap I ordered. But that's because we didn't order an actual watch.


I received shipping notification of my watch. They've definitely improved the man power/customer service side of sales, but the website is still a big issue.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Hughes. said:


> So far I'm resisting the "nearly new" C65 Trident Vintage they have for £466...


ME TOO! I've had it in my cart since I stumbled upon the sale.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Hughes. said:


> Oof! Visited the CW site pretty much within minutes of getting the email and the sale inventory went down at great speed. I went straight to a blue dial Malvern Square and the last one sold before I had time to click "Add to Basket"! Then the site fell on its arse and has been struggling all night. So far I'm resisting the "nearly new" C65 Trident Vintage they have for £466, I may yet get a Bader deployant strap, just for the clasp.


Sorry, but I snagged one of those.

I got a link to the sale from the CW forum prior to the email, but it took about 90 mins to get my order through. Hopefully it'll be worth the effort!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

Slant said:


> ME TOO! I've had it in my cart since I stumbled upon the sale.


Buy it plz... SAVE ME!


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

jon_huskisson said:


> Sorry, but I snagged one of those.
> 
> I got a link to the sale from the CW forum prior to the email, but it took about 90 mins to get my order through. Hopefully it'll be worth the effort!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Okay, well at least post a pic when you get it.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Raez said:


> Anybody seen any deals on Germans lately? (Sinn, Damasko, Nomos, etc.)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want a junkers 6060-5 bad but want a deal too


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

Sampsonti said:


> I want a junkers 6060-5 bad but want a deal too


Island watch has it for $499. You can get 5% off for signing up for their email list, making it $475.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## i3rianf (Nov 25, 2017)

Manufacturer refurbished Bulova Precisionist for $89.99 shipped on ebay from seller: watcheshalfprice.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

i3rianf said:


> Manufacturer refurbished Bulova Precisionist for $89.99 shipped on ebay from seller: watcheshalfprice.


Nice.

I was eyeing their Precisionist chronograph, 96B260, for $134.99.

https://www.ebay.com/p/Bulova-Preci...id=292158967585&_trkparms=5926:KEYWORD|5079:0


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Nice.
> 
> I was eyeing their Precisionist chronograph, 96B260, for $134.99.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/p/Bulova-Preci...id=292158967585&_trkparms=5926:KEYWORD|5079:0


Great price. That's probably my second favorite model after this one.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

in last years thread i complained that this Bulova A-15 was from my state and i would have to pay taxes, now the price dropped so that the new price with tax is what i thought was ok before. i figured it was a sign... so i am now buying one.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

My little pony arrived from Japan.

I had to pay some duty on this one. Getting charged duty at the post office is so rare that nobody there knew how to take my money. I'm not even mad though. This thing is awesome.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Jaeger LeCoultre world time for Ralph Lauren is down to $2695. 7% cash back from BeFrugal makes it $2506. Awesome deal, but I can't get past those bezel screws.

Ralph Lauren Sporting World Time 45mm Men's Watch Model: RLR0210700


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

ddavidsonmd said:


> NOT A DEAL
> read on another forum that the CW site is going through a denial of service attack which is why it's in bad shape.
> Now back to our regularly scheduled programming
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol I love that. They seem to ever only experience massive ddos attacks at the beginning of every major sale


----------



## dirkpitt73 (Dec 8, 2006)

My elusive TJ Maxx INOX arrived today thanks to a kind WUS-er who bought an extra (childtyler)! Great example of how awesome our little WIS community is here.

It's a beast! The bracelet clasp is, um, unique. I can see how they have a video of a guy being picked up by a helicopter with it. So tough in fact it broke my resizing tool! So, rather than wait, I put it on a brown 22mm Breitling strap. Tight fit but it works, I think it looks great.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Also picked up the enamel dial Seiko today. Dial is bright white. It's only obvious that it's enamel if the light hits it just right.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

tylehman said:


> in last years thread i complained that this Bulova A-15 was from my state and i would have to pay taxes, now the price dropped so that the new price with tax is what i thought was ok before. i figured it was a sign... so i am now buying one.


Nice.

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Accut...tomatic-Black-Leather-Band-Watch/262638063770


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

danktrees said:


> Genuine question, what are the watches that you feel would be better options at full price? I'd like to take a look at some of them.


You can have an Aquis grey market at that price, a Seiko Transocean, some of the Oris 65s have been that low grey market. I've seen Ball Divers in the $1200 price range, and there's Squale right in the mix for that money. That's just a few I can think of and I'm sure others can chime in.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Great price. That's probably my second favorite model after this one.
> 
> View attachment 12775383


That one can be had on eBay for the same price

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Preci...graph-Leather-Strap-44-5mm-Watch/263190996509


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

RyanD said:


> Also picked up the enamel dial Seiko today. Dial is bright white. It's only obvious that it's enamel if the light hits it just right.
> 
> View attachment 12775475


I picked up an enamel dial Presage while in Tokyo...they are awesome pieces!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Jaeger LeCoultre world time for Ralph Lauren is down to $2695. 7% cash back from BeFrugal makes it $2506. Awesome deal, but I can't get past those bezel screws.
> 
> Ralph Lauren Sporting World Time 45mm Men's Watch Model: RLR0210700


That JLC movement is certainly attractive, but I couldn't get past a "sport watch" with a water resistance that you almost shouldn't wash your hands with it.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> That JLC movement is certainly attractive, but I couldn't get past a "sport watch" with a water resistance that you almost shouldn't wash your hands with it.


Also its 17mm case height is a bit much for my taste, even with a 7.75" wrist!


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

RyanD said:


> Also picked up the enamel dial Seiko today. Dial is bright white. It's only obvious that it's enamel if the light hits it just right.
> 
> View attachment 12775475


Wow that's hot. Was there some special deal on it? (Sorry, I didn't read the whole heads up thread)


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> You can have an Aquis grey market at that price, a Seiko Transocean, some of the Oris 65s have been that low grey market. I've seen Ball Divers in the $1200 price range, and there's Squale right in the mix for that money. That's just a few I can think of and I'm sure others can chime in.


The Stowa Prodiver, Seiko Shogun, and Mido Ocean Star for your titanium divers, the Longines Legend diver is only a little above that range, plus while this isn't diver for diver Sinn has a couple sub $1200 watches that compete with CWard's aviation pieces.

CWard is better served as being the best of the Glycine/Steinhart/micro tier of base/elabore ETAs in traditional cases and dials.

And, of course, the biggest competitor for a full price Christopher Ward: a discounted Christopher Ward. They have these sales 2 or 3 times a year.


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> You can have an Aquis grey market at that price, a Seiko Transocean, some of the Oris 65s have been that low grey market. I've seen Ball Divers in the $1200 price range, and there's Squale right in the mix for that money. That's just a few I can think of and I'm sure others can chime in.


Longines Hydroconquest -Chime

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flu (Feb 4, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> That JLC movement is certainly attractive, but I couldn't get past a "sport watch" with a water resistance that you almost shouldn't wash your hands with it.


What? It's 50m WR.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

What type of resizing tool are you guys using that you're having trouble with this bracelet? I beat mine into submission with this and it went just fine.









Sometimes you gotta just tell that bracelet who is boss and beat it to death.

Also the best place for these plastic things are the waste bin. 












dirkpitt73 said:


> My elusive TJ Maxx INOX arrived today thanks to a kind WUS-er who bought an extra (childtyler)! Great example of how awesome our little WIS community is here.
> 
> It's a beast! The bracelet clasp is, um, unique. I can see how they have a video of a guy being picked up by a helicopter with it. So tough in fact it broke my resizing tool! So, rather than wait, I put it on a brown 22mm Breitling strap. Tight fit but it works, I think it looks great.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

It is just my personal opinion, but I think the best days of CW sale are over. I think most desirable items with old logo are now gone, and CW people know that 50% off sale will only hurt their branding and regular sale. Therefore, we will probably see fewer and fewer items on sale regularly. That is, until they decide to change their logo again.


----------



## The_Horologist (Sep 17, 2017)

Typically cant find this model g-shock for much under $200, but i just picked one up from ebay for $80. Brand new with tags, box and everything. Great deal on a great watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Horologist (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

The_Horologist said:


>


Now only $65
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...ction-Brown-Tan-Resin-49mm-Watch/292301108814


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Rocat said:


> What type of resizing tool are you guys using that you're having trouble with this bracelet? I beat mine into submission with this and it went just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can attest to the effectiveness of of the mini hammer and pins with block. It's beat the pins out of everything I own with ease, even sleeved pins. Pound 'em back in with the no mar end then use the pin to seat them in a hair further.


----------



## dirkpitt73 (Dec 8, 2006)

Rocat said:


> What type of resizing tool are you guys using that you're having trouble with this bracelet? I beat mine into submission with this and it went just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it was an el cheapo plastic screw one like pictured. Never tried the hammer version, good idea. I'll be curious to see how comfortable the bracelet is.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dirkpitt73 said:


> Yeah, it was an el cheapo plastic screw one like pictured. Never tried the hammer version, good idea. I'll be curious to see how comfortable the bracelet is.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


the trick with the plastic screw tool is to cup it firmly in the palm to keep it from splitting open. Quick and easy for split pins under 22mm. The sizing block is good for pin and collar


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

flu said:


> What? It's 50mm WR.


"50mm" would be pushing it. 

Water Resistance:
50m / 165ft ( suitable for very light splashing; unsuitable for rain, showering, swimming or diving)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

robbery said:


> Wow that's hot. Was there some special deal on it? (Sorry, I didn't read the whole heads up thread)


20% cash back from Ebates. It's back down to 4% now.


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

RyanD said:


> 20% cash back from Ebates. It's back down to 4% now.


Nice deal, congrats!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

taike said:


> the trick with the plastic screw tool is to cup it firmly in the palm to keep it from splitting open. Quick and easy for split pins under 22mm. The sizing block is good for pin and collar


Same, cheapo plastic screw tool for pins (I always have back-ups lying around) and various size pins from Ali for Seiko pin and collar (never a fun experience). Loctite for screws. I just need a decent screwdriver.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Now a deal for Aussies:

10% off at eBay.com.au when you spend $75. Use the code *NEW10*

Must use an Australian PayPal account of course, as usual. Expires Jan 5 at midnight.

T & C's: https://pages2.ebay.com.au/Buyer_coupons/new10?_trkparms=clkid=810469050636145691


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bulova Accutron (?) Men's 63C115 Accu Swiss Murren Chronograph Black Leather Watch, new, automatic, 41mm, 30m WR, *$260*, next ebay price $464, $489 + S&H on Amazon. Amazon's description says: "double-curved, anti-reflective sapphire box crystal."

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...Chronograph-Black-Leather-Watch-/262619003475










On bracelet from Jomashop for $495: https://www.jomashop.com/bulova-watch-63c119.html


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Citizen Eco-Drive A-T Men's BY0100-51H *Refurbished* Chronograph Alarm 44mm Watch, 2 year warranty from _seller _(officialwatchdeals), radio controlled, world time, 200m WR, sapphire crystal, *$175*. Brand new price on ebay: $230, $347 on Amazon.

It looks like the world time city is shown in a window at 4:00, which is cool. Note that the warranty is for US buyers only.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Ec...ed-Chronograph-Alarm-44mm-Watch-/262982160978


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

ARAGON Men's 51mm Enforcer Automatic 68-Tritium Tube Bracelet Watch, A164SLV, T100, 51mm x 19mm, SII NH36A -- hand winding & hacking, 1000m WR.

$440 on evine:
ARAGON Men's 51mm Enforcer Automatic 68-Tritium Tube Bracelet Watch w/ Collector's Case

$550 on ebay:
www.ebay.com/itm/Aragon-Enforcer-T100-Watch-68-tubes/202154310512


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Techme said:


> Same, cheapo plastic screw tool for pins (I always have back-ups lying around) and various size pins from Ali for Seiko pin and collar (never a fun experience). Loctite for screws. I just need a decent screwdriver.


cheap screwdrivers work fine after you tune them up with a whetstone


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> ARAGON Men's 51mm Enforcer Automatic 68-Tritium Tube Bracelet Watch, A164SLV, T100, 51mm x 19mm, SII NH36A -- hand winding & hacking, 1000m WR.
> 
> $440 on evine:
> ARAGON Men's 51mm Enforcer Automatic 68-Tritium Tube Bracelet Watch w/ Collector's Case
> ...


That bezel insert's not going anywhere in a hurry!


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

jmoneyfh said:


> Hamilton mechanical 40mm on bracelet for $248 after coupon is tempting
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...fficer/H69519133.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=153
> 
> ...


What's the consensus on Hamilton's lume? How does it compare to a similar Seiko?


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> What's the consensus on Hamilton's lume? How does it compare to a similar Seiko?


I've tried 3 and all 3 disappointed me compared to my SNZG15J1. Both in terms of longevity and initial brightness.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Elkins45 said:


> What's the consensus on Hamilton's lume? How does it compare to a similar Seiko?


I love Hamilton but their lume is mediocre. That's the primary reason why I am still wearing my Seiko SNZG13.


----------



## toucan (Jun 16, 2009)

After yesterdays Christopher Ward debacle, I was still hoping that a Trident 600 GMT would magically re-appear on the site but no luck. However, old logo/hands version of the C60 Trident Pro 300 auto with a military logo still available for 400 USD. Not sure I really want it but picked one up. If I'm not happy with it will let it go to someone on the forum for my cost. Anyways, they're still available for anyone interested in picking one up straight from CW.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

eBay Australia 10% off $75+ for the next two days with *NEW10*.

Can anyone confirm whether or not this is targeted?


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> ARAGON Men's 51mm Enforcer Automatic 68-Tritium Tube Bracelet Watch, A164SLV, T100, 51mm x 19mm, SII NH36A -- hand winding & hacking, 1000m WR.


I'm on their email list. I seem to get 2-4 emails of some sale every week (at least the past few months it seemed to be that many).
I've only held one of their watches: it seemed huge, thick and heavy (over a half pound). Some sales had very interesting dial materials. Although many were 50 or 51 mm, there were some 45mm's on sale at times too. Quartz and automatics...
Don't know anything more about them, though.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just got an email from Chris Ward saying that they're sorry about their website acting the goat but they suffered a massive DDOS attack last night and didn't get it resolved until 1.00 am GMT on the 3rd Jan.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

sticky said:


> Just got an email from Chris Ward saying that they're sorry about their website acting the goat but they suffered a massive DDOS attack last night and didn't get it resolved until 1.00 am GMT on the 3rd Jan.


haha..they haven't fixed anything...by 01:00 am, people gave up and went to bed...still slowwww as molasses.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

eljay said:


> eBay Australia 10% off $75+ for the next two days with *NEW10*.
> 
> Can anyone confirm whether or not this is targeted?


It's not targeted.

Sent from my HP Pro Slate 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahslan (Jul 9, 2015)

Well I finally caved and purchased the Hamilton Khaki Aviation 38mm (champagne dial with the bracelet) that was on sale at Ashford for $290. Looking at the site now, it looks like they only have the "certified pre-owned" models left. It's going to be my first swiss watch and can't wait for it to come in! Should bring a bit of class to my humble collection


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

sticky said:


> Just got an email from Chris Ward saying that they're sorry about their website acting the goat but they suffered a massive DDOS attack last night and didn't get it resolved until 1.00 am GMT on the 3rd Jan.


Got the mail too. Tried to access the site without success. Half an hour later, after waiting for a very looong time for the page to load, I managed to find a strap that I liked and tried to order it. However, the order form would not accept the new address I was trying to register, the site was lagging like hell so I gave up finally.

Great watches, staggering incompetence on handling online sales. Life is too short, I don't need to go through this frustration every time I try to order something from their sales.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up on that G-shock. That's a great price, I just picked one up!


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

dirkpitt73 said:


> Yeah, it was an el cheapo plastic screw one like pictured. Never tried the hammer version, good idea. I'll be curious to see how comfortable the bracelet is.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


+1 for the hammer.

I've used different variants of the "turn based" removers, and they are all crap.

Never had any issues using the hammer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Another Rakuten purchase has just rolled in! 
Hopefully the 20% cash-back deals keep popping up, as they're killer ways to pick up JDM Seikos.


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

Techme said:


> It's not targeted.
> 
> Sent from my HP Pro Slate 8 using Tapatalk


Just attempted to use this, it did not work.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive A-T Men's BY0100-51H *Refurbished* Chronograph Alarm 44mm Watch, 2 year warranty from _seller _(officialwatchdeals), radio controlled, world time, 200m WR, sapphire crystal, *$175*. Brand new price on ebay: $230, $347 on Amazon.
> 
> It looks like the world time city is shown in a window at 4:00, which is cool. Note that the warranty is for US buyers only.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Ec...ed-Chronograph-Alarm-44mm-Watch-/262982160978


Very good price for a Citizen RC watch. I own this one (among too many others!) and it has the features you expect on an "A-T" watch: 200M WR, quality lume, perpetual calendar, sapphire crystal, solid bracelet w/machined clasp, etc. Not a thread crap, but probably my least favorite of the Citizen RC line. Dial is rather cluttered for lack of functionality (most have day of the week) and the styling is a little too "techno" for my tastes (if I had any). Still, a lot of watch with the superb quality you expect from Citizen. Definite "Buy" if you are looking for a quality RC watch and the style appeals to you.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

ahslan said:


> Well I finally caved and purchased the Hamilton Khaki Aviation 38mm (champagne dial with the bracelet) that was on sale at Ashford for $290. Looking at the site now, it looks like they only have the "certified pre-owned" models left. It's going to be my first swiss watch and can't wait for it to come in! Should bring a bit of class to my humble collection


I had a black 42mm one once. They're a nice watch with all brushed finish. Comfortable to wear with not a lot of heft. I like watches where the seconds and minute hands reach all the way out to the markers.


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

flu said:


> What? It's 50m WR.


At this price range we expect all the features to be spot on. It's a great looking watch but those screws would surely spoil it,.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## SPEIRMOOR (Sep 1, 2015)

What happened the Date window? Maybe its the angle but doesnt look fully rectangular.


RyanD said:


> Also picked up the enamel dial Seiko today. Dial is bright white. It's only obvious that it's enamel if the light hits it just right.
> 
> View attachment 12775475


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Pneuma said:


> I love Hamilton but their lume is mediocre. That's the primary reason why I am still wearing my Seiko SNZG13.


The Navy frogman I had came with great lume


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

If you like Seiko Homages









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

beefyt said:


> Another Rakuten purchase has just rolled in!
> Hopefully the 20% cash-back deals keep popping up, as they're killer ways to pick up JDM Seikos.


How is the bezel on that?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

The_Horologist said:


>


How hard is it to replace those resin bands?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Elkins45 said:


> 200m WR solar Seiko SNE279 on a bracelet for $145. I may buy this one myself!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Sola...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


Wears big but well made

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> How is the bezel on that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


this is my first bi-directional, no click bezel - so I don't have a ton to compare it to. That being said, it's satisfying to use, and confidently secure?


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

eljay said:


> That bezel insert's not going anywhere in a hurry!


lol. It's like having spare screws in case of an emergency. INOX missed a trick, there.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Also the best place for these plastic things are the waste bin.


After starting with the plastic tool, I've had much better luck with the metal version. No flex, much more precise. The pins are still not as strong as they could be, but if you avoid any off-center pressure, they are less likely to bend. I put a bit of paper down on the height adjuster to avoid direct metal to metal contact.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

thechin said:


> The Navy frogman I had came with great lume
> 
> View attachment 12777195


Yes, that's a great lume.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

thechin said:


> The Navy frogman I had came with great lume
> 
> View attachment 12777195


But how long does it last? When I compared, my Seiko blew away the 3 Hamilton Khakis I tried in lume longevity. I can clearly read the time after several hours of darkness.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Elkins45 said:


> How hard is it to replace those resin bands?


Not hard at all. Just go slowly. Unlike a standard SS cased watch, say a Diver, the spring bars do not "pop" back into the lug hole. You will need to use your forked spring bar tool and push the spring bar tip into lug hole by using the shoulders. Another tip. It's easier to replace the resin bands if the resin bezel is also removed from the case.

Ok Wow, that just sounds plain dirty.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Belated tip for European residents buying from Christopher Ward: If you click on the email (promoting the sale) it redirects you to www.christopherward.eu You don't want to stay there however since the prices in Euros are significantly worse than in GBP. So, close the browser, click again the link on the email and this time it takes you to www.christopherward.co.uk.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

thedius said:


> Also, true to their tradition, Christopher Ward's site went down moments after sending out the email with the sale.


They got a DDOS attack. Not their fault.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

BostonCharlie said:


> ARAGON Men's 51mm Enforcer Automatic 68-Tritium Tube Bracelet Watch, A164SLV, T100, 51mm x 19mm, SII NH36A -- hand winding & hacking, 1000m WR.
> 
> $440 on evine:
> ARAGON Men's 51mm Enforcer Automatic 68-Tritium Tube Bracelet Watch w/ Collector's Case
> ...


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

NYAndrew said:


> They got a DDOS attack. Not their fault.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Except they claimed that they got a DDOS attack during the previous sale as well. This is BS. And even if they _did_ indeed suffer a DDOS attack (from some evil competitor I suppose?) they had ample time to put protection in place (since this happened last time as well).


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

NYAndrew said:


> They got a DDOS attack. Not their fault.


Or they didn't pay for an appropriate level of server hosting and got slashdotted by their own sale, like many other online retailers before them. Better to spin it as a DDOS attack and try to elicit sympathy than admit the truth.

EDIT: thedius beat me to it while I was writing this. :-!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Wiggy999 said:


> haha..they haven't fixed anything...by 01:00 am, people gave up and went to bed...still slowwww as molasses.


Guess I owe the work servers an apology then since I blamed them for the site not loading for me at lunchtime.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

NYAndrew said:


> They got a DDOS attack. Not their fault.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Lol! Even the people at cward didn't believe that email when they sent it out.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Also picked up the enamel dial Seiko today. Dial is bright white. It's only obvious that it's enamel if the light hits it just right.
> 
> View attachment 12775475


QUOTE=SPEIRMOOR;44925149]What happened the Date window? Maybe its the angle but doesnt look fully rectangular.[/QUOTE]

Maybe to be expected during the enamel baking process?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

dt75 said:


> But how long does it last? When I compared, my Seiko blew away the 3 Hamilton Khakis I tried in lume longevity. I can clearly read the time after several hours of darkness.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


it was still OK in the morning , 8 hour after charging, not as bright obviously but readable enough.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Titanium Citizen Eco-Drive with titanium bracelet. They are listed as "new with defects" with the explanation that they are "excellent display model, works perfect." There are four left.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Citize...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

The seller auto-accepted a best offer of $90. I think that's a pretty good deal for solar and titanium, and this will be my first Citizen watch.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Seiko Sea Urchin for $115 from Areatrend's Ebay store.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/152681133885?ul_noapp=true

Only about $15 cheaper than the normal low price but a still seems like a nice deal on a great looking watch.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Elkins45 said:


> Titanium Citizen Eco-Drive with titanium bracelet. They are listed as "new with defects" with the explanation that they are "excellent display model, works perfect." There are four left.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Citize...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> The seller auto-accepted a best offer of $90. I think that's a pretty good deal for solar and titanium, and this will be my first Citizen watch.


wanted to ask the seller, ebay says: "We're sorry we couldn't find an answer for you. Unfortunately, this seller is not able to respond to your question. We suggest reviewing the item again to see if your answer is in the seller's listing."

a short feedback please when the watch arrives
thanks


----------



## Jstew (Jan 3, 2018)

A local (Ashland, Kentucky) TJMaxx has 2 Victorinox 241742 for $139 a piece.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Bulova 96B251* Men's Lunar Pilot Chronograph Leather Strap Watch - *$298.50*  Lowest price I could find on internet.











Six hand calendar chronograph, stainless steel screw-back case in silver-tone finish and black dial
Powered by Bulova's proprietary, high-performance UHF quartz movement
Case Diameter: 45mm
Case thickness: 13.5mm
Anti Reflective sapphire crystal
22mm, black leather strap
Water Resistant To 5 ATM per Bulova (165ft): In General, Withstands Splashes or 
Brief Immersion In Water, but not Suitable for Swimming or Bathing

Bulova made space history on August 2, 1971-during the Apollo 15 mission, a moon pilot chronograph,
customized for lunar conditions by Bulova engineers, was worn on the moon. Now Bulova makes history
again with the special edition Lunar Pilot Chronograph, updated with our exclusive high performance 
quartz movement with a frequency of 262 kHz for unparalleled accuracy, continuing a history of precision
timing. Features include super-luminous hands and markers, anti-reflective sapphire glass, tachymeter
and calendar all housed in a solid 316L surgical-grade stainless steel case in silver-tone with black dial.


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> Seiko Sea Urchin for $115 from Areatrend's Ebay store.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/152681133885?ul_noapp=true
> 
> ...


Is the Sea Urchin a good base for mods? Easy to experiment with for a mod n00b like myself?


----------



## Landed_Alien (Sep 20, 2017)

For anyone that took advantage of the Certina DS-2 Chrono deal at Ashford, I think this is good deal for a matching leather strap...

I held off the great deal on the Certina DS-2 Chronograph in the Ashford for as long as could, but broke on New Year's Day. It wasn't on my shortlist (or even on my radar), but it ticked so many boxes: well-regarded Swiss brand, HAQ, sapphire glass, nice bright color accent, dressy enough for a sports/chrono to wear with a suit; and all for a nice price. And that 1/100th sweep hand looks very cool. It was $232 when I snapped it up - if you're still interested it's on at $290, but I think you can apply the 20% holiday discount code (mentioned earlier in this thread) and get the same price I paid.

I'm not a fan of rubber straps, and I although I have a thing for seatbeat NATO straps, I thought this would go better on a black croc strap that I can wear it to work. After a bit of hunting I found this strap for clearance on Watchgecko's site:

https://www.watchgecko.com/t-style-butterfly-watch-strap-22mm.php









A nice 22mm black croc strap with a deployant buckle. They say the buckle is 18mm, but I suspect it might be 20mm looking at the photos. I like deployants, as long as they're comfortable, so I'll probably not switch in the Certina buckle anyway (which is 20mm I think).

Currently $5.97, and with the discount code "WATCHUSEEK" applied in the cart it drops to *$5.37 including free shipping to the US* (they're based in the UK). I've ordered stuff from them before and it takes 2-3 weeks to arrive, but I'm in no rush for this (the Certina won't be here until next week anyway).

If both deals are still on when I get the watch and strap, I'll post a photo or two.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

BStu185 said:


> Is the Sea Urchin a good base for mods? Easy to experiment with for a mod n00b like myself?


Relatively good, yes. You'll find an infinite number of dials, hand sets, straps. But nothing like the SKX which has all the aftermarket bezels, inserts, bracelets, crystals, etc, in addition to all the dials and hands. The Sea Urchin has the same 7s26 movement as the SKX and I think it's great-looking as is. The SKX has 200m WR with a screw-down crown and ISO certification which puts it in a higher tier. The Sea Urchin is one of the cheaper options to mod if you want something dive-style but not as modifiable as the SKX. ​


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

BStu185 said:


> Is the Sea Urchin a good base for mods? Easy to experiment with for a mod n00b like myself?


They are a good base for mods but for a noob the Invicta 8926 variants might be better because of cost. These can be found on sale under $60 with the Seiko NH35 movement. Better to wreck a $55 project watch than a $115.

The Seiko SNK80x models are good starter mod watches too for around $60, this is what I started with and wrecked my first one.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Frederique Constant rose gold (plated) slimline moonwatch $1395 at Gemnation as daily deal. Cash back @ 7% brings it down to 1297.35. You can get the silver version for around $1100-1200 on occasion, but haven't seen the rose gold at his price before. Amazon and Joma have it around $2500. Frederique Constant Slimline Moonphase Men's Watch Model: FC-705V4S4


----------



## Jstew (Jan 3, 2018)

Jstew said:


> A local (Ashland, Kentucky) TJMaxx has 2 Victorinox 241742 for $139 a piece.


241724

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

watchout said:


> SPEIRMOOR said:
> 
> 
> > What happened the Date window? Maybe its the angle but doesnt look fully rectangular.
> ...


Yeah, the effect is much more visible on the blue model:


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

T just bought a 
*Citizen Men's BM8180-03E Eco-Drive Canvas Strap Watch for $80 + FS on ebay







*


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Crazy good deal on these Horween Chromexcel straps from B and R Bands.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Bulova Accutron (?) Men's 63C115 Accu Swiss Murren Chronograph Black Leather Watch, new, automatic, 41mm, 30m WR, *$260*, next ebay price $464, $489 + S&H on Amazon. Amazon's description says: "double-curved, anti-reflective sapphire box crystal."
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...Chronograph-Black-Leather-Watch-/262619003475
> 
> ...


These are really tempting to me. Seems like a steal. What's the catch? Anyone have one?


----------



## Wensey42 (Dec 7, 2017)

Damn this looks like an actual deal. I'm very tempted. Anyone have this?


N8G said:


> Frederique Constant rose gold (plated) slimline moonwatch $1395 at Gemnation as daily deal. Cash back @ 7% brings it down to 1297.35. You can get the silver version for around $1100-1200 on occasion, but haven't seen the rose gold at his price before. Amazon and Joma have it around $2500. Frederique Constant Slimline Moonphase Men's Watch Model: FC-705V4S4


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

TDKFM said:


> These are really tempting to me. Seems like a steal. What's the catch? Anyone have one?


Yankeexpress has a _bunch _of them because they were such good deals over the past year. He's probably one of the best sources of information if you're curious:

BBBB Syndrome - Bulova Bargain Buying Binge - Page 14








I owned the particular watch you're looking at. It's a great deal, and very nice, but I found that there wasn't enough contrast between the hands and the dial, so it was hard to read. It's also thick, which is a problem for me in the Murren line because they're kinda dressy. I'm glad that I've, more or less, avoided really great deals on the blue Tellaro.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Crazy good deal on these Horween Chromexcel straps from B and R Bands.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Straps On Sale | B & R Bands
$30


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Crazy good deal on these Horween Chromexcel straps from B and R Bands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grabbed a couple, killer deal on really nice straps.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

taike said:


> Straps On Sale | B & R Bands
> $30


Thanks...forgot that part.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Thanks...forgot that part.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


@taike always cleans up the loose ends.


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

Re: Bulova 63C115...



TDKFM said:


> These are really tempting to me. Seems like a steal. What's the catch? Anyone have one?


The catch is that you'll probably never be able to service the watch. They use non-standard screws to hold on the case back, and it seems that no one has a compatible tool to remove those screws.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

skriefal said:


> Re: Bulova 63C115...
> 
> The catch is that you'll probably never be able to service the watch. They use non-standard screws to hold on the case back, and it seems that no one has a compatible tool to remove those screws.


One WUSer had luck using a spring bar tool:

From: https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/bulova-accuswiss-case-back-screws-4013106-2.html#post44095905



dote said:


> I unscrewed mine with the two prongs on my Bergeon 6767-F spring bar tool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> One WUSer had luck using a spring bar tool:
> 
> From: https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/bulova-accuswiss-case-back-screws-4013106-2.html#post44095905


Or you could get a Gemini model with a normal screw-in case back that can be removed with a rubber ball.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

skriefal said:


> Re: Bulova 63C115...
> 
> The catch is that you'll probably never be able to service the watch. They use non-standard screws to hold on the case back, and it seems that no one has a compatible tool to remove those screws.


Would you really want to have it service foe what that would cost on a chronograph? Seems like it would be nearly as much as the watch cost.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

SPEIRMOOR said:


> What happened the Date window? Maybe its the angle but doesnt look fully rectangular.


It's not. The dial is thick enamel, so it dips down around the date window.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

TDKFM said:


> Would you really want to have it service foe what that would cost on a chronograph? Seems like it would be nearly as much as the watch cost.


This is the correct answer.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Got my Certina DS 2 chrono in from Ashford today. Thinking I'm going to return it. Looks like they placed the 1/100 hand on a hair off and then bent the tip to put it inline with the chrono seconds hand. Too bad because everything else is perfect. I have good vision so it was the first thing I noticed opening the box and bugged me to no end. I think the 60 marker of the tachymeter is supposed to line up with the 100 marker on the dial too but that bugs me less than the misaligned and bent 1/100 hand.


----------



## JDM8 (Jul 10, 2016)

Chris Ward has a 30% off (nearly new) C65 Trident Vintage!









https://www.christopherward.com/events/januarysale/nearly-new2/c65-trident-vintage-edition-be6e80


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

yinzburgher said:


> Seiko Sea Urchin for $115 from Areatrend's Ebay store.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/152681133885?ul_noapp=true
> 
> ...


I had this watch for a while but the tiny crown just ruined it for me. A watch this big needs a bigger crown. Same reason why I off loaded my Orient Ray Gen II.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Crazy good deal on these Horween Chromexcel straps from B and R Bands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this... just blew some money on some nice bands... now I guess I have to get watches for those bands...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jaeva said:


> Thanks for this... just blew some money on some nice bands... now I guess I have to get watches for those bands...


Over time I have reduced the number of watches I have, increased the personal desirability of the ones that I keep, and Consolidated on similar lug widths. This makes investing in straps a lot simpler because I can justify using them on multiple watches in most cases.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Pneuma said:


> I love Hamilton but their lume is mediocre. That's the primary reason why I am still wearing my Seiko SNZG13.


Just curious because I see lume discussed so much, when does anyone ever actually use lume? Like you are outside in the sun and then walk into a dark cave or what? I've not really seen any lume that lasted long enough to have much practical application, at least to me. I ended up buying a cheap indiglo watch for when I'm sleeping in a tent and need to know the time when I wake up. Other than that I guess I don't need to tell the time in the dark often, and even if I did I probably wasn't in the light recently enough to have the lume still useable.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

TDKFM said:


> Just curious because I see lume discussed so much, when does anyone ever actually use lume? .


When its dark and to take cool pics for Instagram ! Need and want are really blurred concepts here....especially on the heads up thread.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

forbesguthrie said:


> For anyone that took advantage of the Certina DS-2 Chrono deal at Ashford, I think this is good deal for a matching leather strap...
> 
> I held off the great deal on the Certina DS-2 Chronograph in the Ashford for as long as could, but broke on New Year's Day. It wasn't on my shortlist (or even on my radar), but it ticked so many boxes: well-regarded Swiss brand, HAQ, sapphire glass, nice bright color accent, dressy enough for a sports/chrono to wear with a suit; and all for a nice price. And that 1/100th sweep hand looks very cool. It was $232 when I snapped it up - if you're still interested it's on at $290, but I think you can apply the 20% holiday discount code (mentioned earlier in this thread) and get the same price I paid.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. Needed a black strap

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

TDKFM said:


> Just curious because I see lume discussed so much, when does anyone ever actually use lume? Like you are outside in the sun and then walk into a dark cave or what? I've not really seen any lume that lasted long enough to have much practical application, at least to me. I ended up buying a cheap indiglo watch for when I'm sleeping in a tent and need to know the time when I wake up. Other than that I guess I don't need to tell the time in the dark often, and even if I did I probably wasn't in the light recently enough to have the lume still useable.


I work outside in the evenings so lume is practically useful for me. I bought a couple cheap quartz tritiums but I always prefer autos. Hard to find a beater auto tritium though.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko Kinetic Sports SKA747P2 Men's Watch, *$148*, $156 at Creation, $199 at Amazon

Stainless Steel Case
Black Leather Strap
Kinetic Movement
Caliber: 5M82
Mineral Crystal
Black Dial
Black Unidirectional Bezel
Luminous Hands And Markers
Date Display
Power Reserve
See Through Case Back
Buckle Clasp
100M Water Resistance

Approximate Case Diameter: 44.7mm
Approximate Case Thickness: 14.4mm

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-SKA7...Steel-Case-Date-100m-WR-SKA747P2/401460767706









Or:

"Satin cream" dial (seems to have a sunburst quality in some photos), brown strap SKA749P1, *$158*:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-SKA7...k-Steel-Case-Date-100m-WR-SKA749/152838812197


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

jaeva said:


> Thanks for this... just blew some money on some nice bands... now I guess I have to get watches for those bands...


You'd not be the first to buy a watch to match a strap. It's part and parcel of the WIS blessing/curse. ;-)


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Wensey42 said:


> Damn this looks like an actual deal. I'm very tempted. Anyone have this?


I have the silver version. It is a great watch. Really beautiful, much more so than pictures capture. Just be aware it is a large watch for a dress watch and wears big because it is mostly face. Ideally you'd have a 7 inch wrist or larger.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

Ball Trainmaster Streamliner came in from Japan (rakutenglobal) today. Brand new with stamped warranty card, not bad for ~$380 



























Will come off the bracelet tomorrow


----------



## Morganraid (Oct 16, 2017)

solstice15 said:


> Ball Trainmaster Streamliner came in from Japan (rakutenglobal) today. Brand new with stamped warranty card, not bad for ~$380
> 
> View attachment 12778457
> View attachment 12778459
> ...


Very jealous! I just missed that deal. I'm glad to see it worked out so well. Great looking watch.

I wonder how many they had available? Anyone else get in on this deal?


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

impetusera said:


> Got my Certina DS 2 chrono in from Ashford today. Thinking I'm going to return it. Looks like they placed the 1/100 hand on a hair off and then bent the tip to put it inline with the chrono seconds hand. Too bad because everything else is perfect. I have good vision so it was the first thing I noticed opening the box and bugged me to no end. I think the 60 marker of the tachymeter is supposed to line up with the 100 marker on the dial too but that bugs me less than the misaligned and bent 1/100 hand.
> View attachment 12778325


Holy cow: I am going to have my eyes checked tomorrow! Or should I drink more scotch? Either way: dude that is called " the human touch " May be that I am not privileged enough to see it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

thedius said:


> Thankfully, this is the worst Christopher Ward Sale to date.


I was late to the game as I was tracking the older thread, but it sounds like I didn't miss much.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

TDKFM said:


> Just curious because I see lume discussed so much, when does anyone ever actually use lume? Like you are outside in the sun and then walk into a dark cave or what? I've not really seen any lume that lasted long enough to have much practical application, at least to me. I ended up buying a cheap indiglo watch for when I'm sleeping in a tent and need to know the time when I wake up. Other than that I guess I don't need to tell the time in the dark often, and even if I did I probably wasn't in the light recently enough to have the lume still useable.


I work (and recreate) outside after dark quite a bit, so it's helpful to be able to read my watch.

Honestly, once I discovered tritium everything else is a poor substitute.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

watchout said:


> Holy cow: I am going to have my eyes checked tomorrow! Or should I drink more scotch? Either way: dude that is called " the human touch " May be that I am not privileged enough to see it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure the hands were placed by human touch, a human with poor and shoddy workmanship. If you place the hands out of alignment you remove them and do it again, except maybe at Timex or something. They went a step further and added a bend to one hand to make it sort of look lined up with the one under it. It looks like crap and when you run the chrono and stop the hands you can see the bow in the hand from where they put a bend in it.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> I work (and recreate) outside after dark quite a bit, so it's helpful to be able to read my watch.
> 
> Honestly, once I discovered tritium everything else is a poor substitute.


The tritium makes sense to me, but most lume doesn't last long enough to seem useful.

When y'all are working outside are you working without lights? Are y'all professional varmint hunters, astronomers, or what? For me personally I'd really like something I could see during night fishing or when camping, but other than that I don't usually just hang out in the dark a lot. Even then having some bright glowing watch seems a little weird.

In seriousness, I get that some people probably have situations where they are in the dark without lights quite often, but it seems like a way over worried about attribute for most people.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Elkins45 said:


> I work (and procreate) outside after dark quite a bit, so it's helpful to be able to read my watch.
> 
> Honestly, once I discovered tritium everything else is a poor substitute.


Around these parts, it gets dark after sunset and stays that way for a number of hours until sunrise. With lume, I can tell my watches haven't stopped in the dark.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

taike said:


> Around these parts, it gets dark after sunset and stays that way for a number of hours until sunrise.


I'm pretty sure it gets dark everywhere after the sun goes down and then light as the sun comes up. 

Isn't it that way everywhere except at the Poles?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Rocat said:


> I'm pretty sure it gets dark everywhere after the sun goes down and then light as the sun comes up.
> 
> Isn't it that way everywhere except at the Poles?


You must be one of them smarty-pants astromologists.


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

The color combo is Meh, but with the 20% code $80 seems like a good deal.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...raft-series/SNKN75.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=1


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

My apologies if someone has already posted. A great price on the Seiko SPB053 at Creation, $498 with the usual free shipping. 
http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...spb053-spb053j1-spb053j-mens-watch-12247.html

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Rocat said:


> I'm pretty sure it gets dark everywhere after the sun goes down and then light as the sun comes up.
> 
> Isn't it that way everywhere except at the Poles?


Looks like we got us a genuine college graduate on this here thread!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Any working coupons for Creation watches?


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

westNE said:


> My apologies if someone has already posted. A great price on the Seiko SPB053 at Creation, $498 with the usual free shipping.
> Seiko Prospex Diver Automatic SPB053 SPB053J1 SPB053J Men's Watch
> 
> Thanks,
> Nick


Stainless Steel Case
Silicone Strap
Automatic Movement
Caliber: 6R15
23 Jewels
Sapphire Crystal
Blue Dial
Analog Display
Luminous Hands And Markers
Date Display
Screw Down Crown
Buckle Clasp
200M Water Resistance

Approximate Case Diameter: 42.6mm
Approximate Case Thickness: 13.8mm


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

westNE said:


> My apologies if someone has already posted. A great price on the Seiko SPB053 at Creation, $498 with the usual free shipping.
> Seiko Prospex Diver Automatic SPB053 SPB053J1 SPB053J Men's Watch
> 
> Thanks,
> Nick


$660 for the 51, too. Looks like the 62mas reissues are on their way down to the Sumo level.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

I am jealous too. That was the best deal on a Ball watch I have ever seen. I had it ordered only to have it cancelled because I wasn't aware that Japanese sellers did not accept foreign credit cards. Alas...



Morganraid said:


> Very jealous! I just missed that deal. I'm glad to see it worked out so well. Great looking watch.
> 
> I wonder how many they had available? Anyone else get in on this deal?


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Lots of procreation, recreation, and just general standing around in the dark going on around here.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

BostonCharlie said:


> Stainless Steel Case
> Silicone Strap
> Automatic Movement
> Caliber: 6R15
> ...


Looks like Taike now has some competition


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Traser 106105 Code Green, Quartz, T25 Tritium, Swiss, Limited Edition, Polycarbonate Case, Black Dial, NATO Strap, 43mm x 12mm, *$149 incl. free shipping*. $168 + $3.50 S&H at Amazon.

I find this so much more attractive than the (typical carbon) Luminox.

from Island Watch (where it's $164):


*Movement:* Swiss Ronda 715 quartz (battery operated) 
*Case:* Black carbon fiber, 43mm 
*Crystal:* Mineral 
*Band:* Black nylon NATO strap, buckle closure. 22mm 
*Water Resistant:* 30 meters 

https://www.topflightwatches.com/traser/code-green/106105.html?image=large










Here is an ebay listing for *$145 incl. free shipping*, but the first photo shows a different bezel (with hour marks) which seems to be a P6500 model. Other photos in this same listing -- which look more reliable -- show the same bezel as above:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Traser-H3-...-Tactical-Watch-With-Nylon-Band-/351800103896


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

westNE said:


> My apologies if someone has already posted. A great price on the Seiko SPB053 at Creation, $498 with the usual free shipping.
> Seiko Prospex Diver Automatic SPB053 SPB053J1 SPB053J Men's Watch
> 
> Thanks,
> Nick


Hey, this is a safe place and you don't ever have to apologize here. Got it? I don't want to speak for the group or anything, but sometimes I need to be reminded more than once that there are deals out there for me to investigate.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

I know there were some gripes in the old thread that it was nowhere near as full of deal content as the 2016 thread, but it should be said that at this pace—roughly eight pages per day—we're on pace for 2,920 pages of deals for 2018. So many deals!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Just when when I put down Luminox I find one at the same price that I like:

Luminox Men's A.5023 Carbon GMT Analog Display Analog Quartz Black Watch, T25 tritium, 49mm x 15mm, *$148.50 + $5 S&H*, $285 on Amazon and ebay.

Four weeks ago when I discovered Luminox Space SXC watches at this price, this 5023 was absent.

EDIT: I'd never visited opensky.com before this, and the more I look at it the more doubtful I feel. It looks like it's hosting various third-party sellers, and I couldn't find seller ratings or information. So maybe this is more of a headache than a deal.

https://www.opensky.com/brandnamesw...mt-analog-display-analog-quartz-black-watch-1



















(That seller has the 5021 and 5027 at the same price. They have the 5127 for $238.50.)


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Be aware Luminox Space SXC's do not have a tritium reference marker at 12 for orientation in total darkness.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

PetWatch said:


> Be aware Luminox Space SXC's do not have a tritium reference marker at 12 for orientation in total darkness.


in pictures i have seen the tritium at 12 is a different color than the others.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks for the info, I stand corrected on that model. I have the black dial with white bezel one were all the tubes are the same color, older model?, hopefully all new one's been updated.


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

I have the white bezzel one I got last month and my 12 is blue

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

PetWatch said:


> Be aware Luminox Space SXC's do not have a tritium reference marker at 12 for orientation in total darkness.


I have the blue dial model purchased during last year's Black Friday frenzy. It has white hour markers and the 12:00 is blue, but it is very subtle indeed. You have to stare at it for quite a bit before you can see the distinction in colors. Same with the GMT hand.


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

tanksndudes said:


> westNE said:
> 
> 
> > My apologies if someone has already posted. A great price on the Seiko SPB053 at Creation, $498 with the usual free shipping.
> ...


I appreciate that, though this is the first time I've posted a thread not previously mentioned, I'm not the quickest on the draw...


----------



## JPFulop (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi, try coupon code " CLEAR ", hope it works.
Not sure, if it is only for sale items though, but should give you 10% off.


----------



## JPFulop (Jan 4, 2018)

mplsabdullah said:


> Any working coupons for Creation watches?


Hi, try coupon code " CLEAR ", hope it works.
Not sure, if it is only for sale items though, but should give you 10% off.
(sorry for the double post)


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

What's the 20% Ashford code pls

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> What's the 20% Ashford code pls
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Got it,thanks

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

*Frederique Constant Men's Classics Leather Strap Automatic Watch FC715MC4H6*

Here is a cracker of a deal that I just received by email from Ebay. Sigmatime has the Frederique Constant Classic Moonphase on leather marked down to $999.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322785420587?ul_noapp=true


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

*Re: Frederique Constant Men's Classics Leather Strap Automatic Watch FC715MC4H6*



Tokeiski said:


> Here is a cracker of a deal that I just received by email from Ebay. Sigmatime has the Frederique Constant Classic Moonphase on leather marked down to $999.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322785420587?ul_noapp=true


Nice deal! That uses their in-house movement with a hinged display case back:


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

forbesguthrie said:


> For anyone that took advantage of the Certina DS-2 Chrono deal at Ashford, I think this is good deal for a matching leather strap...
> 
> I held off the great deal on the Certina DS-2 Chronograph in the Ashford for as long as could, but broke on New Year's Day. It wasn't on my shortlist (or even on my radar), but it ticked so many boxes: well-regarded Swiss brand, HAQ, sapphire glass, nice bright color accent, dressy enough for a sports/chrono to wear with a suit; and all for a nice price. And that 1/100th sweep hand looks very cool. It was $232 when I snapped it up - if you're still interested it's on at $290, but I think you can apply the 20% holiday discount code (mentioned earlier in this thread) and get the same price I paid.
> 
> ...


Such a deal, I couldn't help myself! Not even sure how I'll use it but only $5.38 delivered for a nice looking 22mm matte black calf leather upper with nubuck leather backing and deployant clasp was a no brainer for me. Ordered last night and received shipping confirmation this morning (no tracking though with the free shipping) stating expected delivery is in 7 to 21 days. I see that it's still in stock if anyone else is interested. Thanks for sharing this one!


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

JPFulop said:


> Hi, try coupon code " CLEAR ", hope it works.
> Not sure, if it is only for sale items though, but should give you 10% off.


To whom were you replying?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

^^^ That is a Creation code, didn't work on the SPB053 when I tried... Believe it was for specific watches.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

In 4 1 22mm matte black calf leather upper with nubuck leather backing and deployant clasp $5.38


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Jacob Time has the Bulova Lunar Pilot on bracelet for $281 before any additional discounts/cashback you may find. Shipping is free.

https://www.jacobtime.com/Bulova-Lu...tainless-Steel-Mens-Watch-96B258-p-50132.html










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> In 4 1 22mm matte black calf leather upper with nubuck leather backing and deployant clasp $5.38


Thanks for clarifying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPEIRMOOR (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm talking about the black window border?


Kulprit said:


> It's not. The dial is thick enamel, so it dips down around the date window.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Landed_Alien (Sep 20, 2017)

audio.bill said:


> Such a deal, I couldn't help myself! Not even sure how I'll use it but only $5.38 delivered for a nice looking 22mm matte black calf leather upper with nubuck leather backing and deployant clasp was a no brainer for me. Ordered last night and received shipping confirmation this morning (no tracking though with the free shipping) stating expected delivery is in 7 to 21 days. I see that it's still in stock if anyone else is interested. Thanks for sharing this one!


Yeah, I went back and ordered a second as a "spare"


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> Jacob Time has the Bulova Lunar Pilot on bracelet for $281 before any additional discounts/cashback you may find. Shipping is free.
> 
> https://www.jacobtime.com/Bulova-Lu...tainless-Steel-Mens-Watch-96B258-p-50132.html
> 
> ...


Careful.

I ordered that from Jacob Time and when it arrived it was a mislabeled box. Inside was a Bulova Marine Star Chronograph. I sent it back. I'm willing to bet that's the same watch...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

EBay seller has the 007 for $169. Not the lowest price recently but a good deal from a good seller. I'm on the road, someone help me with a link. TIA


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

I like that Bulova - can't pull the trigger when I see Bulova autochrono's for lower price))


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> EBay seller has the 007 for $169. Not the lowest price recently but a good deal from a good seller. I'm on the road, someone help me with a link. TIA


From dexclusive. There is also a _Make Offer_ option:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Seiko-Divers-Mens-Automatic-Watch-SKX007K1/232329116096


----------



## i3rianf (Nov 25, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> EBay seller has the 007 for $169. Not the lowest price recently but a good deal from a good seller. I'm on the road, someone help me with a link. TIA


Rakuten has the same 007 with 15% off with code: NewYear15 for ~$162 shipped. Plus 4% cash back through Mrrebates.
Seller: passthewatch


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

KirS124 said:


> I like that Bulova - can't pull the trigger when I see Bulova autochrono's for lower price))


You could be like me and get both.

I know opinions vary, but if I had to choose between the two, I would keep the moon watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

forbesguthrie said:


> Yeah, I went back and ordered a second as a "spare"


Ha ,I'm going automotive and ordered a tire-patterned strap for the Certina chrono:











Schermafbeelding 2018-01-04 om 19.23.40.jpg (111.5 KB)









Schermafbeelding 2018-01-04 om 19.22.59.jpg (187


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

solstice15 said:


> Ball Trainmaster Streamliner came in from Japan (rakutenglobal) today. Brand new with stamped warranty card, not bad for ~$380
> 
> View attachment 12778457
> View attachment 12778459
> ...


How long did shipping take?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

westNE said:


> My apologies if someone has already posted. A great price on the Seiko SPB053 at Creation, $498 with the usual free shipping.
> http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...spb053-spb053j1-spb053j-mens-watch-12247.html
> 
> Thanks,
> Nick


I've been eyeing up that model since it was announced. Can't justify another diver 

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Chirv said:


> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


Your Tjmaxx is loaded!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> Your Tjmaxx is loaded!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, it's JMU town so it's empty for the holidays. Also a kinda redneck-y area, so locals don't know what they're missing (which ironically I could see the night light being a perfect "huntin'" watch). No judgement though, I have plenty of fantastic borderline redneck friends, southern hospitality is legit.

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Chirv said:


> Yep, it's JMU town so it's empty for the holidays. Also a kinda redneck-y area, so locals don't know what they're missing (which ironically I could see the night light being a perfect "huntin'" watch). No judgement though, I have plenty of fantastic borderline redneck friends, southern hospitality is legit.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


I live just outside of that town and don't check the TJMAXX as I'm not looking for anything they would be carrying. I'm a city/redneck all mixed into one and southern hospitality rocks


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bulova Accu Swiss Men's 63C116 Chronograph Automatic Silver-Tone 41mm Watch, *refurbished*, BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY, *$270* from watcheshalfprice:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...utomatic-Silver-Tone-41mm-Watch-/112519207756

"Bulova puts a lot of care and effort into re-manufacturing these watches before putting them back up for sale. Each watch is completely inspected, cleaned, repaired and its battery changed prior to being resold under the "manufacturer refurbished" condition. Our watches come with the original box, tags, manual and a *3-year warranty from Bulova*. *However*, these watches might have some very minor cosmetic wear, light nicks and scratches, on them picked up throughout the process. If you are dissatisfied with your "manufacturer refurbished" item please contact us prior to leaving feedback and we'll make things right. We are always willing to help our customers and want them to be happy. "

Easier to read than the last one.










Here it is *new for $300*:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...tomatic-Chronograph-Dress-Watch-/262634771388


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Back to the deals

Gemnation has the Corum Heritage 1957 hand wind for $1100. That's a deal from what I have seen around and the first Corum I actually like

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Corum-Heritage-1957-157.163.20-0001-BA48-42914.html


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

NOT A DEAL, but my Black Friday purchase from Martu finally arrived yesterday and - as others have said - it was well worth the wait.

The Aegean Blue calf leather is supple and comfortable but the "map pattern" cork strap is absolutely striking.


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

capisce1987 said:


> How long did shipping take?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Shipped on 12/29 arrived 1/3, impressive considering the holiday


----------



## Jstew (Jan 3, 2018)

City74 said:


> I live just outside of that town and don't check the TJMAXX as I'm not looking for anything they would be carrying. I'm a city/redneck all mixed into one and southern hospitality rocks


I ended up with a black faced INOX on a bracelet from TJMaxx. I don't even particularly like them all that much, but it rang up as $129, so I talked myself into it.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Chirv said:


> Yep, it's JMU town so it's empty for the holidays. Also a kinda redneck-y area, so locals don't know what they're missing (which ironically I could see the night light being a perfect "huntin'" watch). No judgement though, I have plenty of fantastic borderline redneck friends, southern hospitality is legit.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


I missed the original post. What was in in it? My sister in law is near that TJMAXX and I've been asking her to stop by for me.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

caktaylor said:


> You could be like me and get both.
> 
> I know opinions vary, but if I had to choose between the two, I would keep the moon watch.


I had the Bulova moon watch. I like my Precisionist chronographs better, and they are half the price.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

RyanD said:


> I had the Bulova moon watch. I like my Precisionist chronographs better, and they are half the price.


This, and the Precisionist is also a superior movement.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

kl884347 said:


> I missed the original post. What was in in it? My sister in law is near that TJMAXX and I've been asking her to stop by for me.


Lots of nice Citizens and Inox, it looked like.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Amex has two new offers for Sam's Club. I got both on my card.
$15 back on $30
$25 back on $45

They usually have a lot of low-end watches, so you might find something. If not, you can get a 1-pound Wagyu steak for $20 with the $15 back on $30. No joke!


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Barry S said:


> NOT A DEAL, but my Black Friday purchase from Martu finally arrived yesterday and - as others have said - it was well worth the wait.
> 
> The Aegean Blue calf leather is supple and comfortable but the "map pattern" cork strap is absolutely striking.


Those both look great! Did she have a xmas sale on the straps? I can't remember...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Wiggy999 said:


> Those both look great! Did she have a xmas sale on the straps? I can't remember...


Yes.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Wiggy999 said:


> Those both look great! Did she have a xmas sale on the straps? I can't remember...


Thanks!

She had a 30% off Black Friday sale which made these an incredible deal (I don't recall who posted it but THANKS!)
Given the quality of these straps I will have no qualms about paying full price when I "need" my next strap.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Wiggy999 said:


> Lots of nice Citizens and Inox, it looked like.


And a bulova CURV. The citizen that really stood out for me was this, but at only $35 less it'd only be worth picking up if I intended on keeping it. Nice watch but gotta have that second hand sweep!

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

eljay said:


> This, and the Precisionist is also a superior movement.


For the cool factor alone, there's no beating the 1/1,000th second chronograph. PLUS you get the smooth sweeping center seconds hand which doubles as the chronograph seconds counter.

Gratuitous wrist shot:


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Barry S said:


> Thanks!
> 
> She had a 30% off Black Friday sale which made these an incredible deal (I don't recall who posted it but THANKS!)
> Given the quality of these straps I will have no qualms about paying full price when I "need" my next strap.


Yeah I got mine and they are both incredible for the price, definitely will buy from her again.


----------



## Jstew (Jan 3, 2018)

Barry S said:


> NOT A DEAL, but my Black Friday purchase from Martu finally arrived yesterday and - as others have said - it was well worth the wait.
> 
> The Aegean Blue calf leather is supple and comfortable but the "map pattern" cork strap is absolutely striking.


Those Martu straps look really good. If she could figure out a way to make one for my old Accutron 26b69 I'd be all in.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Chirv said:


> And a bulova CURV. The citizen that really stood out for me was this, but at only $35 less it'd only be worth picking up if I intended on keeping it. Nice watch but gotta have that second hand sweep!
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


Thanks, I just don't see your pic for some reason. Which Citizen was it and how much was it? I am a real Citizen fan. Thanks again!


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

kl884347 said:


> Thanks, I just don't see your pic for some reason. Which Citizen was it and how much was it? I am a real Citizen fan. Thanks again!


Updated. Sorry sometimes I'm a








Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Chirv said:


> Yep, it's JMU town so it's empty for the holidays. Also a kinda redneck-y area, so locals don't know what they're missing (which ironically I could see the night light being a perfect "huntin'" watch). No judgement though, I have plenty of fantastic borderline redneck friends, southern hospitality is legit.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


You go to school at VT and you're calling JMU redneck-y?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

RyanPatrick said:


> You go to school at VT and you're calling JMU redneck-y?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No contest! More of the "valley" as a whole. Gave me a good chuckle there haha.

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

My tjmaxx (Bismarck) also has a few of these:

https://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/pro...726?colorId=NS1003637&pos=1:9&Ntt=Chronograph

for $150 on bracelet and $120 on leather.

No inox, though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Barry S said:


> For the cool factor alone, there's no beating the 1/1,000th second chronograph. PLUS you get the smooth sweeping center seconds hand which doubles as the chronograph seconds counter.
> 
> Gratuitous wrist shot:


+100


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

Barry S said:


> For the cool factor alone, there's no beating the 1/1,000th second chronograph. PLUS you get the smooth sweeping center seconds hand which doubles as the chronograph seconds counter.
> 
> Gratuitous wrist shot:


Have they ever made a precisionist <= 40mm?

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

jmoneyfh said:


> Have they ever made a precisionist <= 40mm?


No chronographs under 40mm, but this model wears much smaller than the one above. Only $135.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/263190996509










Or you can get a 3-hand 41mm for $89.99.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Pre...603073&hash=item4406e670a0:g:5wwAAOSwgyxWVSas


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

jmoneyfh said:


> Have they ever made a precisionist <= 40mm?


They can't. Here's why:

Precisionist chrono vs Accutron chrono quote:

"It is important to note that the Precisionist movement in the Accutron II collection of watches is slightly different than the movement in the larger Precisionist watches (collection). That is because in order to reduce the size of the movement for these more classic timepieces Bulova needed to use smaller batteries. To maintain the same three year battery life Bulova slowed down the frequency of the watch so that is uses a bit less power. So what does all this mean? Basically in order to have a watch that is not so large, Bulova decided to offer a bit less accuracy. Having said that, these are still much more accurate than "traditional" quartz movements. So while the larger Precisionist movements are "way" more accurate than most quartz movements, the Accutron II Precisionist movements are "much" more accurate."

Bulova Accutron II Surveyor With Precisionist Movement Watch Review | aBlogtoWatch

They also slowed down the beat rate of the sweep to 8 bps from the 16 bps of the big Precisionist.

Video showing the 8 bps sweep of the Accutron II chrono sweep hand:






Video showing smooth 16 bps sweep of the non-chrono 98b252 lobster:


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> From dexclusive. There is also a _Make Offer_ option:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Seiko-Divers-Mens-Automatic-Watch-SKX007K1/232329116096


CANT SHIP IN CANADA !


----------



## Wanaba (Nov 5, 2017)

Note sure if it belongs here, but Touch of Modern has a 24 hour sale of LaMetric WiFi Clock for Smart Home, reduced from $199 to $149. Note shipping is another $15 ConUS.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-lametric/smart-home-wi-fi-clock#


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

Barry S said:


> NOT A DEAL, but my Black Friday purchase from Martu finally arrived yesterday and - as others have said - it was well worth the wait.
> 
> The Aegean Blue calf leather is supple and comfortable but the "map pattern" cork strap is absolutely striking.


Ya, these straps are straight money. Hell of a sale price.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Glycine Combat Sub Black Dial Steel Bracelet Automatic Men's Watch, GL0091, Swiss, 42mm x 10.6mm, GL224 movement which I understand is based on ETA 2824-2 so it hacks and hand winds.

'EXTRA $76 OFF W/ CODE "*BF4GL76*" - TOTAL: *$399*'

https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0091.html


----------



## Jstew (Jan 3, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Glycine Combat Sub Black Dial Steel Bracelet Automatic Men's Watch, GL0091, Swiss, 42mm x 10.6mm, GL224 movement which I understand is based on ETA 2824-2 so it hacks and hand winds.
> 
> 'EXTRA $76 OFF W/ CODE "*BF4GL76*" - TOTAL: *$399*'
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0091.html


Where was this about 12 hours ago?...

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Jstew said:


> Where was this about 12 hours ago?...


Jomashop has some Glycine deals, like this blue Airman GMT GL0054, 44mm x 12.2mm, for *$599 after code CMGL150*:
https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0054.html

But also check out timepiece.com -- I'm seeing a variety of Glycine styles and prices I like, for example:

Classic auto for *$322*:
https://www.timepiece.com/glycine-watch-gl0110.html

Classic auto on bracelet for *$356*:
https://www.timepiece.com/glycine-watch-gl0105.html

Airman purist on bracelet for *$668*:
https://www.timepiece.com/glycine-watch-gl0139.html

Casual auto for *$376*:
https://www.timepiece.com/glycine-watch-gl0128.html

EDIT: I just checked Jomashop for the models above, and their prices are about the same.

What I've been hunting for is a deal on that awesome Airman DC-4 shown earlier. Best I can find is *$925* for either purist or GMT (black dial) at evine.com:
Purist (GL0072): Glycine Men's 42mm Airman DC Swiss Made Automatic Nylon NATO Strap Watch
GMT (GL0071): Glycine Men's 42mm Airman DC Swiss Made Automatic GMT NATO Strap Watch


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

Is there an Ashford 20% code? I saw it mentioned upthread.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

pb9610 said:


> Is there an Ashford 20% code? I saw it mentioned upthread.


The one I saw was 20% off of clearance items with code *HELLO18*.


----------



## BulaTime (Nov 17, 2017)

Panzera Flieger 2017 on massdrop for $260 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/panzera-flieger-2017-collection-automatic-watch


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BulaTime said:


> Panzera Flieger 2017 on massdrop for $260 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/panzera-flieger-2017-collection-automatic-watch













Panzera 
Movement: Miyota 820A 21-jewel automatic 
21600 vph 
40-hour power reserve 
Hand-winding compatible 
Case material: 316L Stainless steel 
Crystal: Sapphire 
Caseback: Display 
Day display in English & Spanish 
Date window 
Lumed hands and markers 
Case diameter: 47mm 
Case thickness: 15 mm 
Lug width: 24 mm 
Lug-to-lug: 55 mm 
Water resistance: 50 m (164 ft) 
*Included*


 Panzera Kaliber 50 Heber Ballpoint Pen
2-year manufacturer's warranty

$545 on Amazon, more on ebay.

I did find this model on ebay from blinq "new without tags" and "open box" for *$221*:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Panzera-Fl...mm-Automatic-Watch-Black-F47-01M/372100127640

Also, the drop offers other models ... and a pen.


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Jomashop has some Glycine deals, like this blue Airman GMT GL0054, 44mm x 12.2mm, for *$599 after code CMGL150*:
> 
> But also check out timepiece.com -- I'm seeing a variety of Glycine styles and prices I like, for example:
> 
> ...


I love the look of the DC-4. If I recall correctly, it popped up for around $600 on Massdrop in May or June. I wanted it so bad but I already have two Airmen and didn't need to sink $$$ into another. I've recently become more responsible with my watch purchases.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

"*Used - Like New*" Ball on Rakuten Global, model NM2098C, 40mm x 11.6mm, *$735.68 + S&H*.

Product Page:
Welcome to BALL Watch - Victory

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/auc-nishikino/item/14302940/



















(swoon!)


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Elgin wristwatch GPS radio men GPS2000S-B, 45mm x 14.5mm, 100m WR, screw down crown, screw back case, *$220.35 + S&H, incl. 5x points*. $287 on Amazon.

Seems like a good price for GPS functionality by a known brand.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/aaa-corp/item/gps2000s-b/


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

Barry S said:


> NOT A DEAL, but my Black Friday purchase from Martu finally arrived yesterday and - as others have said - it was well worth the wait.
> 
> The Aegean Blue calf leather is supple and comfortable but the "map pattern" cork strap is absolutely striking.


Ooooh, nice!

I think the cork would be great on the Kontiki too. Looks like they both have a bit of a map texture on 'em.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

TayTay said:


> Ooooh, nice!
> 
> I think the cork would be great on the Kontiki too. Looks like they both have a bit of a map texture on 'em.


Indeed! The design on the KonTiki's dial depicts the topography/bathymetry of Raroia, which is an important location in the Kon-Tiki expedition by Thor Heyerdahl and his crew: https://goo.gl/maps/qBT6pnbQ4fH2


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

Just had this turn up in my Watchuseek inbox...assume it's a scam or has anyone else dealt with this 'dealer'..

Dear Friend：

Hope everythings goes well with you !
We are writing to you since you are our VIP customer, and now there will coming the Chinese New Year ,we have a promotion activity for the Model No.:SBDX001 , please place the order directly if interested since the limited stock quantity, thanks.

1) Model No.:SBDX001 ( in Stainless Steel Bracelet ) ,Promotion Price : USD210 ,including shipping fee by Fedex or DHL ;
2) Model No.:SBDX001 ( in Rubber Strap ) ,Promotion Price : USD200 ,including shipping fee by Fedex or DHL ;

...........................................

...................................................................................................................................

We can arrange shipping once your order received . kindly note, thanks .


Any doubts,feel free to contact us, thanks.



Best Regards
Heimdallrwatches


If it's genuine it's a massive saving I believe...

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

pesman said:


> Just had this turn up in my Watchuseek inbox...assume it's a scam or has anyone else dealt with this 'dealer'..
> 
> Dear Friend：
> 
> ...


not scam, just homage 
http://www.heimdallrwatches.com/goods.php?id=44


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Barry S said:


> NOT A DEAL, but my Black Friday purchase from Martu finally arrived yesterday and - as others have said - it was well worth the wait.
> The Aegean Blue calf leather is supple and comfortable but the "map pattern" cork strap is absolutely striking.


Great looking straps! I looked up "Aegean Blue" on her website and the only ones that show up are a much much lighter blue than in your picture (see below). Do you know any model number or better way to find the color you got? (knowing that each strap is handmade, but that's a BIG color difference)


----------



## hairythomas (Aug 4, 2014)

Not a deal. 

I don’t often look at this thread because I know how tempting it would be. I happened to click on it a few days back and saw the Ashford Certina chrono offer. 

I have been circling this watch for over a year but was never willing to spend the RRP. At the Ashford price I couldn’t resist and my new watch arrived with excellent service yesterday. Just wanted to say thank you to the people who posted the deal, it is much appreciated. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

taike said:


> not scam, just homage
> http://www.heimdallrwatches.com/goods.php?id=44


Aah got it. My fault for assuming a Seiko in front of the model!

Looks to be a company that spams rather than scams

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4242450

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Weua (Jan 5, 2018)

it is on amazon canada

Seiko-Mens-SNK803-Beige-Watch/dp/B000G6R7B8/

CDN$ 56.99 & FREE Shipping


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

impetusera said:


> Got my Certina DS 2 chrono in from Ashford today. Thinking I'm going to return it. Looks like they placed the 1/100 hand on a hair off and then bent the tip to put it inline with the chrono seconds hand. Too bad because everything else is perfect. I have good vision so it was the first thing I noticed opening the box and bugged me to no end. I think the 60 marker of the tachymeter is supposed to line up with the 100 marker on the dial too but that bugs me less than the misaligned and bent 1/100 hand.
> View attachment 12778325


Got mine in the mail today. Central chrono hands misaligned


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

Rainshadow said:


> Got mine in the mail today. Central chrono hands misaligned


Certina usually has respectable QC. Seems like they may have dumped off their rejects to Ashford smh


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Am I missing something obvious with the Precidrive? Can't the chrono hands be reset? Is the issue that even with a reset, it is still a hair-off?











impetusera said:


> Got my Certina DS 2 chrono in from Ashford today. Thinking I'm going to return it. Looks like they placed the 1/100 hand on a hair off and then bent the tip to put it inline with the chrono seconds hand. Too bad because everything else is perfect. I have good vision so it was the first thing I noticed opening the box and bugged me to no end. I think the 60 marker of the tachymeter is supposed to line up with the 100 marker on the dial too but that bugs me less than the misaligned and bent 1/100 hand.


----------



## chambrenoire (Jan 23, 2016)

Rainshadow said:


> Got mine in the mail today. Central chrono hands misaligned


You should be able to recalibrate it, something like this perhaps:


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Yeah, I tried that one from the manual. But it only calibrates in whole seconds.


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks for being helpful though! Must also say that packing and shipping by Ashford was excellent.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Rainshadow said:


> Got mine in the mail today. Central chrono hands misaligned


Yes, that is off a bit. At least your 1/100th and seconds hand are lined up unlike mine which were both off and also off from each other with one bent to make it seem aligned. If you put it in adjustment mode I think I recall the hands adjust in 1/5th increments. If you adjust both central chrono hands so they are 1/5th to the left how does it look? On mine I would have been happy with where the seconds hand was once adjusted but then when I adjusted the 1/100th hand to be inline the tip was 1/100th off because they bent it. I would take yours over mine any day! I put in for a return on mine but said if they inspect an exchange before shipping it out I would consider exchanging it. Awaiting response about that.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

mannal said:


> Am I missing something obvious with the Precidrive? Can't the chrono hands be reset? Is the issue that even with a reset, it is still a hair-off?


They can be adjusted but the issue with mine is the hands weren't placed properly though the seconds hand is good enough. My big issue that I can do nothing about is the green 1/100th hand was placed even further off and was then bent towards the tip. At the bottom you can see a bit of the seconds hand showing under the 1/100th hand (they should be perfectly on top of each other). Then as you move up the hand the 1/100th hand drifts to the right of the seconds hand until they put a bend in it and then it drifts back to the left where the tips are perfectly aligned. Hopefully this picture will make it a little clearer, blow it up or the original if needed.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

If you stop it at 85/100ths it looks like a limp green noodle with that bend. Real shame because everything else works fine and perfectly aligned. I have to assume it had the hands placed on a Friday just before quitting time and someone thought it would be fine to quickly tweak the hand with some tweezers then lift them off and try placing again properly.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

I just purchased this Oris Artix Moon Phase Automatic Model 76176914051LS which retails for $2,150 from eBay seller SigmaTime for just $599.99. It's a beautifully finished watch with a unique Pointer Moon complication and a steal at this price. b-) It looks much better in person than the pictures in the eBay product listing, this is much more accurate representation of its actual appearance:









For reference I found the following description of the Oris Pointer Moon complication which jumps in half day increments:

_From the front, the watch presents a casual yet dressy elegance, with information segregated into concentric rings on the dial. The inner chapter ring displays the moon phase numerically, in Oris's take on the complication it calls the Pointer Moon. Unlike conventional moon phase displays, the hand jumps forward every half a day, thus reflecting the actual moon phase more closely. For the visually inclined, the corresponding moon phases are represented pictorially on the flange of the watch, and alternate with applique hour markers to create both raised and flat surfaces. Oris has also played with textures by decorating parts of the dial with a guilloché pattern resembling circular graining, which catches the light differently depending on the angle._


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

I adjusted it per the manual instructions, the green (1/100 sec) hand could be adjusted in 1/2 second steps, the white second hand in whole seconds only. But maybe I missed something, I'll have another look tonight. When the second hand starts ticking it points right in the middle between the markers, not very precidrive.

A pity about your bent pointer, hope the exchange goes through for you!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

fearlessleader said:


> Great looking straps! I looked up "Aegean Blue" on her website and the only ones that show up are a much much lighter blue than in your picture (see below). Do you know any model number or better way to find the color you got? (knowing that each strap is handmade, but that's a BIG color difference)
> 
> View attachment 12781627


That's the one that I got. I was actually hoping it would more closely resemble the the product photo but it has a greenish tint to it.

Here's a look in slightly better light:


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

The one thing about Martu I'm a little worried about is the squared off tongue going into circular holes might lead to more wear and tear, has anyone had one long term?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Tag Heuer Aquaracer Automatic

Tag Heuer Aquaracer Automatic WAY201B.BA0927 Men's Watch

$1669 including "NEWYEAR" code


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Orient Star Retrograde Power Reserve

$350 with "NEWYEAR" code

Orient Star Retrograde Power Reserve DE00002W Men's Watch


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Wristwatching said:


> The one thing about Martu I'm a little worried about is the squared off tongue going into circular holes might lead to more wear and tear, has anyone had one long term?


Somewhat of a valid concern. However, if it's that big of an issue for you, there are literally hundreds (if not thousands) of replacement buckle options available on eBay for just a few dollars.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Seiko SRPB65

$177 with "NEWYEAR"

Seiko Presage Automatic Japan Made SRPB65 SRPB65J1 SRPB65J Men's Watch


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SNZH57 & 53 (Base for FFF mod)

~$122

Seiko Automatic Sports SNZH53 SNZH53K1 SNZH53K Men's Watch


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Last one

SNZG11

$93 with "NEWYEAR"

Seiko 5 Sports Automatic SNZG11 SNZG11K1 SNZG11K Men's Watch


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

In for the Blue model. Been looking at these for some time now. I guess thanks, I guess lol.



valuewatchguy said:


> SNZH57 & 53 (Base for FFF mod)
> 
> ~$122
> 
> Seiko Automatic Sports SNZH53 SNZH53K1 SNZH53K Men's Watch


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

chambrenoire said:


> You should be able to recalibrate it, something like this perhaps:


Hooray for Seiko alarm chronographs!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> They can't.


Sure they can. There are/were a few women's Precisionist models under 40mm. The Langford, for example is 31mm.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/273000291797


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ManOnTime said:


> Sure they can. There are/were a few women's Precisionist models under 40mm. The Langford, for example is 31mm.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/273000291797


That is not a chronograph model.


----------



## Recht (May 8, 2006)

Bulova Moonwatch on bracelet 96B258 $281. on Amazon


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> That is not a chronograph model.


Agree, but allow me to be pedantic. The question was in regards to Precisionist, not specifically Precisionist chronograph models.  (Yes I know, the image of a chronograph model was quoted.)


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

caktaylor said:


> Hooray for Seiko alarm chronographs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the model number? Thanks in advance

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

Barry S said:


> That's the one that I got. I was actually hoping it would more closely resemble the the product photo but it has a greenish tint to it.
> 
> Here's a look in slightly better light:


I bought the same one for my wife's Stowa Back to Bauhaus (blue). I was hoping it was more blue as well. The greenish tint might not make it compatible. We'll see. Aside from that, it's a quality strap. I bought two others as well. I highly recommend them at the sale or regular price.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Barry S said:


> NOT A DEAL, but my Black Friday purchase from Martu finally arrived yesterday and - as others have said - it was well worth the wait.
> 
> The Aegean Blue calf leather is supple and comfortable but the "map pattern" cork strap is absolutely striking.


Arrgh! You guys are killin' me with your pics of these great straps!

My order is still not here, four weeks after seeing a tracking number.

Andrea did her job. It's due to all the folks in between here and there moving like Molasses in January (or December) as they handle my important parcel.

Seriously, though, thanks for posting this. That cork strap is very interesting, unique. Her work has always been worth waiting for, IMHO.


----------



## ahslan (Jul 9, 2015)

And my Hamilton Khaki Aviation came in from Ashford!!! Shipping was crazy fast. Loving it so far


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

Looks great. I wear the black version on a black 19mm washed leather strap fairly often.



ahslan said:


> And my Hamilton Khaki Aviation came in from Ashford!!! Shipping was crazy fast. Loving it so far
> 
> View attachment 12783235


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I saw (and ordered) a Seiko SRPA21 PADI Turtle on ebay for $226 (free shipping):
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/312038812732?ul_noapp=true








Pretty good price


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

son2silver said:


> What's the model number? Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, the watch is 19 years old. I had to dig the box out from under the bed to get the model number, which is SDWB89. It uses a Cal 7T32 movement. Apparently, the MSRP when the watch was new was $200 (according to the price tag on the box. But, I think it was on sale when it was purchased for about $165 or so.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> I saw (and ordered) a Seiko SRPA21 PADI Turtle on ebay for $226 (free shipping):
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/312038812732?ul_noapp=true
> 
> View attachment 12783291
> ...


Looks like a refurb. Still seems like a decent price. You can return it, but with fees.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Weua (Jan 5, 2018)

Here is a pic of that Seiko 5 I posted earlier on Amazon for $56 CAD. Not bad at all, am I right?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

drwindsurf said:


> I saw (and ordered) a Seiko SRPA21 PADI Turtle on ebay for $226 (free shipping):
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/312038812732?ul_noapp=true
> 
> View attachment 12783291
> ...


Congrats! Take it to a watch store to have it sized. Or get out your curse jar and do it yourself.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm surprised nobody posted this yet. B&M chrono on bracelet for $1599. I have a 15% coupon in my account, which makes it very tempting.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...r-capeland-chronograph-automatic-moa10066-new


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

Weua said:


> Here is a pic of that Seiko 5 I posted earlier on Amazon for $56 CAD. Not bad at all, am I right?


Is that the LE dyslexic model?

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Congrats! Take it to a watch store to have it sized. Or get out your curse jar and do it yourself.


Pins and collars aren't bad, putting them back in is the hard part. I use two toothpicks with a little bit of the ends cut off and push them together from both sides.

You'll need the swear jar if you loose a collar though!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

RyanD said:


> I'm surprised nobody posted this yet. B&M chrono on bracelet for $1599. I have a 15% coupon in my account, which makes it very tempting.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...r-capeland-chronograph-automatic-moa10066-new
> 
> ...


Here are a couple more similar B&M chronos to consider from Jomashop:

White dial on bracelet, model 10061, '*W/ CODE "HDBM200" - TOTAL: $1595*'
Seem like its silver/white hands would be hard to read:
https://www.jomashop.com/baume-mercier-watch-m0a10061.html

Black dial on black strap, model 10084, '*W/ CODE "BF4BM50" - TOTAL: $1499*'
https://www.jomashop.com/baume-mercier-watch-m0a10084.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> Here are a couple more similar B&M chronos to consider from Jomashop:
> 
> White dial on bracelet, model 10061, '*W/ CODE "HDBM200" - TOTAL: $1595*'
> Seem like its silver/white hands would be hard to read:
> ...


Yes, but the blue one is hawt! It doesn't seem to go on sale as often as the other colors.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

My local TJ Maxx got in some new Casio Edifice models. I couldn't see them very well, but I think they had this model for $199.

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-EQB-700D-2A-Edifice-Bluetooth-Powered/dp/B01LY9SC3Z


----------



## BulaTime (Nov 17, 2017)

I ordered one of these last night. I could not find very many reviews, but the ones I saw were very positive. I will post a mini review soon.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

BulaTime said:


> I ordered one of these last night. I could not find very many reviews, but the ones I saw were very positive. I will post a mini review soon.


Ordered what? A sausage pizza?


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Aragon 43mm or 49mm Caprice Quartz GMT World Time Leather Strap Watch, 3 colorways, 100m WR, Ronda 515 Quartz, *$75 + $9 S&H*

From Aragon's product page: "Crown at 2 o'clock for Internal turning bezel for world time"

I want to like this watch at this price. It got some love in F71 back in August, when it was $200.

ARAGON 43mm or 49mm Caprice Quartz GMT World Time Leather Strap Watch


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> Aragon 43mm or 49mm Caprice Quartz GMT World Time Leather Strap Watch, 3 colorways, 100m WR, Ronda 515 Quartz, *$75 + $9 S&H*
> 
> From Aragon's product page: "Crown at 2 o'clock for Internal turning bezel for world time"
> 
> ...


I'm not sure that's a "proper" world time. It looks like a GMT watch with an internal bezel that you have to set manually. Nice looking though.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

RyanD said:


> I'm not sure that's a "proper" world time. It looks like a GMT watch with an internal bezel that you have to set manually. Nice looking though.


Agreed. Here is a what I reckon to be a real world time watch by Orient -- an automatic, no less. Okay, I posted this a couple weeks ago (with video of world time features), but since then the price has dropped from $299 to *$275*. Where's my credit card ...

https://www.amazon.com/Orient-Adventurer-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless/dp/B01CHT9J4O/

From Orient's product page:

"You will only have to set your watch correctly once, and as long as it stays wound, the time in major cities across the world will be available with just a quick glance. ..."


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> Ordered what? A sausage pizza?


Mmmm. Pizza!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> Agreed. Here is a what I reckon to be a real world time watch by Orient -- an automatic, no less. Okay, I posted this a couple weeks ago (with video of world time features), but since then the price has dropped from $299 to *$275*. Where's my credit card ...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Orient-Adventurer-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless/dp/B01CHT9J4O/
> 
> ...


Yes, that's the one you want. Or this one if you can find it anywhere. I've had it forever. It has seen a lot...


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Deleted original post -- it wasn't a deal. Sorry.

In its place I'll put this Citizen Eco Drive Perpetual CB0020-50E (CB0021-57E) Watch (New with Tags) for *$239*. It was posted in November from Amazon for $259. Now $346 on ebay, $371 on Amazon.

https://www.onedigitals.com/product...ual-cb0020-50e-cb0021-57e-watch-new-with-tags










There is also a "new without tags, store demo" watch on ebay for $211:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Citize...petual-A-T-Stainless-Steel-Watch/162442242204


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

i had a something happen that i had not seen before. in tracking the status was:

[At local FedEx facility AUSTIN, TX Package not due for delivery]

even though it got there last night they were just holding it because they said that they would deliver on Monday??? :roll:
well i called and asked if i could come and pick it up, it was only about a mile from my house. they said i could so here it is...:-!








i set the bezels when i go in the car and unboxed it. i have had it for 3 hours and 11 minutes 

over all i am happy with it, i like the vintage size and interesting style. it looks and feels well made. it has some strange polished and mate surfaces and it a bit tall. the hands themselves and the red number do not show up well, but so far i can read it fine because of the distinctive tips on the hands. i will see how it works at night. when charged under a UV light i can see that all numbers, even the red ones are lumed. i don't think that most will show up well over time, but i will see if it works well enough to tell the time at 3 am. 

i would really have like the LE version but at the price i like this interesting watch. i was surprised that fedex would not deliver early when it was here with plenty of time to do so, but i am glad that i could go get it anyway.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Yes, that's the one you want. Or this one if you can find it anywhere. I've had it forever. It has seen a lot...
> 
> ...


Why do older watches always look cooler?


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

tylehman said:


> i had a something happen that i had not seen before. in tracking the status was:
> 
> [At local FedEx facility AUSTIN, TX Package not due for delivery]
> 
> ...


I'm in Round Rock and FedEx seems to have a Bermuda triangle around us sometimes.


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

You guys already see that Spinnaker for $80 on Massdrop? Nice price for the movement, as long as you like the style.

I was really tempted but the colours I was leaning towards are sold out already as per usual.

Spinnaker Bernard Automatic WatchMovement: Seiko NH35A 24-jewel automatic
21600 vph
41-hour power reserve
Manual wind compatible
Hacking seconds
Case material: Stainless steel
Crystal: Mineral
Caseback: Display
Date display
Case diameter: 40 mm
Case thickness: 13 mm
Lug width: 20 mm
Lug-to-lug: 46 mm
Water resistance: 50 m (164 ft)
2-year manufacturer's warranty


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Why do older watches always look cooler?


Natural selection. The crappy ones die off and the cool ones live on.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

TayTay said:


> You guys already see that Spinnaker for $80 on Massdrop? Nice price for the movement, as long as you like the style.
> 
> I was really tempted but the colours I was leaning towards are sold out already as per usual.
> 
> ...


Seiko NH35A can be had for $50 on ebay. Watch has mineral crystals and is on a nylon strap. Not a terrible price but I don't think it's a great deal unless you really like the watch.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

ahslan said:


> And my Hamilton Khaki Aviation came in from Ashford!!! Shipping was crazy fast. Loving it so far
> 
> View attachment 12783235


how much was it?


----------



## ahslan (Jul 9, 2015)

dt75 said:


> how much was it?


$290 + tax so $310 out the door.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Alpina Seastrong Diver Black Dial Silicone Strap Men's Watch AL525LBBRG4V6, automatic, sapphire crystal, 44mm x 13mm, 300m WR, *$490*, $847 at Amazon, OOS at Jomashop.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...silicone-strap-men-s-watch-al525lbbrg4v6.html


----------



## Weua (Jan 5, 2018)

Damn, this Seiko 5 is good. All it needed was a strap change, and it is only $56canadian dollars on amazon canada. Seiko does make some great watches!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

ahslan said:


> $290 + tax so $310 out the door.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a great looking watch and a nice shot.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

NOT A DEAL 

I plan on finally buying the Bulova a-15 again soon but does anyone know if eBay is due to give us a 8% cash back or $15 off $75 or anything of the like anytime soon? Cheers 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Weua said:


> Damn, this Seiko 5 is good. All it needed was a strap change, and it is only $56canadian dollars on amazon canada. Seiko does make some great watches!


Seeing your pics, pulled mine out and thought I would add to the SNK803 lovefest. Picked it up last summer during the Wal-Mart / Amazon pricing shootout, $35 delivered after tax. The OEM canvas strap is OK but found this leather strap on sale which I feel takes the watch to another level. Rarely wear this but believe it is outstanding for $42 all-in. Funny thing, every time I put this or the SARB033/035 on the wrist, initial impression is that the watch is too small. After a couple of hours, it becomes very balanced and tidy looking.

Didn't shoot my usual outdoor snapshot...it is a brisk 39F here in central FL.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Chirv said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> I plan on finally buying the Bulova a-15 again soon but does anyone know if eBay is due to give us a 8% cash back or $15 off $75 or anything of the like anytime soon? Cheers
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


Keep an eye on Evine. Their prices bounce around a lot, and you might find a coupon at the same time as a price drop.

Bulova Men's 40mm Accu-Swiss A-15 Swiss Made Automatic Chronograph Leather Strap Watch


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

MacInFL said:


> Seeing your pics, pulled mine out and thought I would add to the SNK803 lovefest. Picked it up last summer during the Wal-Mart / Amazon pricing shootout, $35 delivered after tax. The OEM canvas strap is OK but found this leather strap on sale which I feel takes the watch to another level. Rarely wear this but believe it is outstanding for $42 all-in. Funny thing, every time I put this or the SARB033/035 on the wrist, initial impression is that the watch is too small. After a couple of hours, it becomes very balanced and tidy looking.
> 
> Didn't shoot my usual outdoor snapshot...it is a brisk 39F here in central FL.


I have the green one I wore for 4 years straight. Don't really wear it anymore as it feels small compared to the 42mm and up stuff I have now. It is a very legible dial for the case size though.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Keep an eye on Evine. Their prices bounce around a lot, and you might find a coupon at the same time as a price drop.
> 
> Bulova Men's 40mm Accu-Swiss A-15 Swiss Made Automatic Chronograph Leather Strap Watch


I'm talking about the deal for the non LE on eBay for $225. I had this watch years ago so I've been following the prices for a while and I'm pretty sure this is as low as it'll go. Maybe I'll wait until there are only a few left in case eBay sends something good our way. https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262638063770

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

RyanD said:


> I'm surprised nobody posted this yet. B&M chrono on bracelet for $1599. I have a 15% coupon in my account, which makes it very tempting.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...r-capeland-chronograph-automatic-moa10066-new


On the 9th I'll be sitting on $425 store credit and this ends on the 10th. My only hope is that it sells out before I get there.

Any concerns with this potentially being a 6 year old watch? Should it be serviced before using it?


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

tommy_boy said:


> Mmmm. Pizza!


Just another watch face.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Tanker G1 said:


> On the 9th I'll be sitting on $425 store credit and this ends on the 10th. My only hope is that it sells out before I get there.
> 
> Any concerns with this potentially being a 6 year old watch? Should it be serviced before using it?


1. They had at least 10. Now they have 6 left. I have about the same amount of credit. 7% cashback at TopCashBack makes it under $1100 total.
2. No need for service. Maybe if someone was actually wearing it every day for 6 years. Plus you get a 1-year warranty on the movement.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

RyanD said:


> 1. They had at least 10. Now they have 6 left. I have about the same amount of credit. 7% cashback at TopCashBack makes it under $1100 total.
> 2. No need for service. Maybe if someone was actually wearing it every day for 6 years. Plus you get a 1-year warranty on the movement.


$1000 +/- is a good price. I've always like the look of the Capeland chronos.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

My little pony #2 just arrived. No duty on this one even though the value was clearly shown on the label.

The GMT dial snaps in both directions. Alarm is pretty good.

It has a display back to show off the beautiful 31-jewel alarm movement.
"Movement Automatic mechanical, base Girard-Perregaux calibre 59, 13¼ lignes. 31 jewels, Glucydur® balance with Nivarox® I spring, 28,800 alternations/hour. Incabloc® anti-shock device. Power reserve 47 hours. Bridges and oscillating weight personalized PANERAI."









Movement looks similar to this. Can't get a good photo of mine because the rear crystal has a honeycomb pattern.


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

Not sure how good the deal is, but sure is sexy looking.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...dial-leather-strap-men-s-watch-h40555781.html

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Seems like a good price on this Breitling

@Costco









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Seems like a good price on this Breitling
> 
> @Costco
> 
> ...


Pretty certain that's a quartz model.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Seems like a good price on this Breitling
> 
> @Costco
> 
> ...


FYI, that's a quartz model.

https://www.authenticwatches.com/br...night-mission-v7333010-c939.html#.WlEXS9-nGUk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks, I did know it was a quartz model but it was still a cheaper price than anywhere else I saw by several hundred dollars

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jima (Sep 3, 2013)

Speaking of Costco, my local store (Ft. Myers FL.) has this Casio SGW1000 triple sensor for $49.97. Didn't see it on their website so YMMV


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

RyanD said:


> My little pony #2 just arrived. No duty on this one even though the value was clearly shown on the label.
> 
> The GMT dial snaps in both directions. Alarm is pretty good.
> 
> ...


Nice watch. Do you have a link? Sorry if you posted it, couldn't find it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Speaking of Costco, and apologies if this has already been posted but it seems a Costco-specific Nighthawk has made an appearance:









It doesn't line up with any models I'm familiar with, going by the reference here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f281/col...ferent-citizen-nighthawk-variants-253986.html

But those blue models are all imports, most out of production and hard to find and expensive. This is going for the standard $199 you'll usually find Nighthawks for, but offers something different. I'm still on the fence as to whether I'm going to snatch this one up, but if it's a special Costco edition, it should be pretty easily found at stores.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

aev said:


> Nice watch. Do you have a link? Sorry if you posted it, couldn't find it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I got both from this shop.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/search/?sid=richtime&tl=558929


----------



## bnf1963 (Jul 15, 2017)

any good discounts on maurice lacroix watches?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Does anyone have a better Cash Back Site for ebay? I've noticed that Ebates have been very stingy at best lately maybe 1% back if any, most deals are only worth it with Ebay's own cash back or coupon codes. But it seems like those have dried up also these last few weeks. Thanks


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

OvrSteer said:


> Speaking of Costco, and apologies if this has already been posted but it seems a Costco-specific Nighthawk has made an appearance:
> 
> View attachment 12785649
> 
> ...


Saw this today myself. Still uses model # of black version









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

RyanD said:


> I got both from this shop.
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/search/?sid=richtime&tl=558929


Thx!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

My local TJ Maxx has one black dial Inox for $139 

That's not a deal at all


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

OvrSteer said:


> Speaking of Costco, and apologies if this has already been posted but it seems a Costco-specific Nighthawk has made an appearance:
> 
> View attachment 12785649
> 
> ...


Love the blue. Is that other thread linked correct? Asian version says Nighthawk but us version has raised 12 and 6? Looks like the Costco model has both?

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> My local TJ Maxx has one black dial Inox for $139
> 
> That's not a deal at all


How so? $10 more than the lowest they go for but still considerably less than what you find online, right?

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

[redacted]


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

You still should not link to your own Sales post. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## i3rianf (Nov 25, 2017)

jmoneyfh said:


> Hamilton mechanical 40mm on bracelet for $248 after coupon is tempting
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...fficer/H69519133.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=153
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up. Mine came in today. Ashford had it shipped out and to my door in 2 days. Also, got my SNK803K1 earlier this week.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

bnf1963 said:


> any good discounts on maurice lacroix watches?


This is a nicely priced ML Pontos automatic chronograph from Jomashop with discount code shown for $950 from a $3,400 retail. No running seconds hand though.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

There is a discussion of these new Costco Nighthawk in the last 2017 bargain thread. It ended after one member said that because model number is same as the black version, the blue tint is merely an optical effect.

I also got the chance to examine a store sample; the dial is most definitely blue, with the outer part being a bit darker (blue) than the inner part. Looks like it's time to update the nighthawk collector's guide.



OvrSteer said:


> Speaking of Costco, and apologies if this has already been posted but it seems a Costco-specific Nighthawk has made an appearance:
> 
> View attachment 12785649
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

bnf1963 said:


> any good discounts on maurice lacroix watches?










$849 and $995, both automatic chronographs!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

That's a PILE of Nighthawks! Who knew??


----------



## sevunts (Sep 2, 2017)

the Apostle said:


> Love the blue. Is that other thread linked correct? Asian version says Nighthawk but us version has raised 12 and 6? Looks like the Costco model has both?


Asian version does not say Nighthawk on the dial. This is the US version.


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

sevunts said:


> Asian version does not say Nighthawk on the dial. This is the US version.


So that other thread is a mistake by the poster? Thanks for answering my question. Appreciate it.

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## sevunts (Sep 2, 2017)

impetusera said:


> Yes, that is off a bit. At least your 1/100th and seconds hand are lined up unlike mine which were both off and also off from each other with one bent to make it seem aligned. If you put it in adjustment mode I think I recall the hands adjust in 1/5th increments. If you adjust both central chrono hands so they are 1/5th to the left how does it look? On mine I would have been happy with where the seconds hand was once adjusted but then when I adjusted the 1/100th hand to be inline the tip was 1/100th off because they bent it. I would take yours over mine any day! I put in for a return on mine but said if they inspect an exchange before shipping it out I would consider exchanging it. Awaiting response about that.


I have ordered DS-2 too, but being away on a vacation I will not be able to inspect the watch...is there anyone in this thread who ordered this watch and it was flawless?


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

son2silver said:


> There is a discussion of these new Costco Nighthawk in the last 2017 bargain thread. It ended after one member said that because model number is same as the black version, the blue tint is merely an optical effect.
> 
> I also got the chance to examine a store sample; the dial is most definitely blue, with the outer part being a bit darker (blue) than the inner part. Looks like it's time to update the nighthawk collector's guide.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, sorry-- I was out of town for a good chunk of the end of 2017 and the thread moves... quickly.

The blue is very, very definitely blue. That's why I wanted to sneak a picture to illustrate.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I should add, Costco is known for having store-specific versions of Citizen, Bulova and Wenger, possibly others.


----------



## sevunts (Sep 2, 2017)

the Apostle said:


> So that other thread is a mistake by the poster? Thanks for answering my question. Appreciate it.
> 
> Sent via OnePlus 3T


Im not quite sure about the other thread, however the best guide for me is this one: 
http://www.thewatchsite.com/12-refe...t-citizen-nighthawk-variants.html#/topics/114


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

sevunts said:


> I have ordered DS-2 too, but being away on a vacation I will not be able to inspect the watch...is there anyone in this thread who ordered this watch and it was flawless?


Flawless


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

sevunts said:


> Im not quite sure about the other thread, however the best guide for me is this one:
> http://www.thewatchsite.com/12-refe...t-citizen-nighthawk-variants.html#/topics/114


Thanks for the good read.

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Flawless


Neither of these were from the recent Ashford deal though? They still haven't provided me with an RMA number or offered to exchange with one they would inspect before shipping. Seeing as I wasn't the only one to get one from them with issues and the lackluster service I'm more inclined to a refund at this point.


----------



## Auspaul (Jun 5, 2013)

audio.bill said:


> I just purchased this Oris Artix Moon Phase Automatic Model 76176914051LS which retails for $2,150 from eBay seller SigmaTime for just $599.99. It's a beautifully finished watch with a unique Pointer Moon complication and a steal at this price. b-) It looks much better in person than the pictures in the eBay product listing, this is much more accurate representation of its actual appearance:
> 
> Looks really nice any chance of a wrist shot


----------



## Weua (Jan 5, 2018)

Seiko 5 only for $65 cad dollars

black: https://www.amazon.ca/Seiko-SNKK71-Automatic-Stainless-Steel/dp/B004MAVO72
white: https://www.amazon.ca/Seiko-SNK789-Automatic-Stainless-Steel-Bracelet/dp/B0018N0HL0


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Auspaul said:


> Looks really nice any chance of a wrist shot


Here's mine. Black face on bracelet.
The price for these Pointer Moons usually hover around $750-$950. I paid $659 last year when someone here posted the deal, so $599 is definitely a bargain.










Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Davo_Aus (Sep 13, 2017)

ayem-bee said:


> Here's mine. Black face on bracelet.
> The price for these Pointer Moons usually hover around $750-$950. I paid $659 last year when someone here posted the deal, so $599 is definitely a bargain.
> 
> 
> ...


How does the moon phase work on these?  looks beautiful and dayum that's a good deal for $599

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Davo_Aus said:


> How does the moon phase work on these?  looks beautiful and dayum that's a good deal for $599
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The inner ring is the lunar cycle (29 1/2 days). The pointer indicates which day of the cycle we're in, and the very outer ring shows the corresponding moon phase. So, when the pointer is at 12 it's the new moon, and when the pointer is at 6, it's the full moon.

The pointer moves counter-clockwise.










Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLinde (May 12, 2017)

I got to say I like those oris moon phases 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

impetusera said:


> Neither of these were from the recent Ashford deal though? They still haven't provided me with an RMA number or offered to exchange with one they would inspect before shipping. Seeing as I wasn't the only one to get one from them with issues and the lackluster service I'm more inclined to a refund at this point.


RMA with prepaid return label for exchange arrived this morning. Presumably by end of week I'll have a replacement on hand.


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

impetusera said:


> RMA with prepaid return label for exchange arrived this morning. Presumably by end of week I'll have a replacement on hand.


My DS2 on stainless arrived after a delivery snafu with UPS in perfect condition. The Certina Powermatic 80 also arrived in perfect condition.

Both are keepers.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> I'm surprised nobody posted this yet. B&M chrono on bracelet for $1599. I have a 15% coupon in my account, which makes it very tempting.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...r-capeland-chronograph-automatic-moa10066-new


Only 2 left, so they've sold at least 8. I waited too long and set my coupon expire.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> Aragon 43mm or 49mm Caprice Quartz GMT World Time Leather Strap Watch, 3 colorways, 100m WR, Ronda 515 Quartz, *$75 + $9 S&H*
> 
> From Aragon's product page: "Crown at 2 o'clock for Internal turning bezel for world time"
> 
> ...


Now they are *$58.88*

https://www.aragonwatch.com/WING_S_BIRTHDAY_SALE_s/386.htm


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

RyanD said:


> Now they are *$58.88*
> 
> https://www.aragonwatch.com/WING_S_BIRTHDAY_SALE_s/386.htm


Kind of tempting. Does anyone actually have one of these that can comment on the quality?

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Certina DS Podium Chrono Quartz - $161.20 w/coupon HELLO18
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/C001-417-16-037-01.pid


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Not exactly cheap, but it's the lowest price I've seen anywhere and they actually have it in stock. Perfect Timing on Amazon has the Oris Aquis Regulateur Der Meistertaucher for $1775.09. The reference number shows that it should come with both the rubber strap and titanium bracelet.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073XTY2NX/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=ITHFE45TUUUMV&colid=1118USIDULBXI&psc=0


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Not exactly cheap, but it's the lowest price I've seen anywhere and they actually have it in stock. Perfect Timing on Amazon has the Oris Aquis Regulateur Der Meistertaucher for $1775.09. The reference number shows that it should come with both the rubber strap and titanium bracelet.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073XTY2NX/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=ITHFE45TUUUMV&colid=1118USIDULBXI&psc=0


Also even though the picture shows the red rubber strap the product specifications state that the band is titanium, so if it's not included a return would be justified.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Now they are *$58.88*
> 
> https://www.aragonwatch.com/WING_S_BIRTHDAY_SALE_s/386.htm


A PVD version would be cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

audio.bill said:


> Also even though the picture shows the red rubber strap the product specifications state that the band is titanium, so if it's not included a return would be justified.


Good point. I placed an order for one. Fully expect it to have the titanium bracelet included, if not, it's going straight back!


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Only 2 left, so they've sold at least 8. I waited too long and set my coupon expire.


One left now...


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

caktaylor said:


> A PVD version would be cool.Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like they're back at $75. Or am I missing a coupon or something?


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

Areatrend has a good looking women's bulova accutron model 97b128 for $45.98. Thats over 90% off retail.


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

Another areatrend deal is the Bulova precisionist 98b225 for $114.95. You have to click on the watch to see the real price because the list price shows $307.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Here are the links for the previous two watches. It's really not too difficult to post the links from mobile devices.

Accutron II: https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova-womens-accutron-ii-97b128-white-leather-quartz-watch-1681921043

Precisionist: https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova...metal-stainless-steel-quartz-watch-1681914452


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

nope 
98b225 no longer in sale


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

nevermind


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)




----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

johnMcKlane said:


> View attachment 12788745


The link still works for me- let me know if I need to purchase this on your behalf. Its in my cart it is the discounted price.









Precisionist: https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova-...tch-1681914452


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Nasmitty7185 said:


> Areatrend has a good looking women's bulova accutron model 97b128 for $45.98. Thats over 90% off retail.
> View attachment 12788597


Ordered. Thanks!
Anyone have pics of this face on different bracelets/straps?

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chasovnik (Jan 26, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> Classic Casio MDV-106 for $39.99 and free shipping qualifies as a deal, don't you think?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


I've seen lots of haters for this watch, but honestly I think it's pretty sweet...and at $39.99 that is indeed a deal. That watch maybe has some Rolex inspiration, but it's gone in its own direction in my opinion.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

DANG 55mm Lug to Lug ... 
beautiful watch ... but ill pass !


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Nasmitty7185 said:


> Areatrend has a good looking women's bulova accutron model 97b128 for $45.98. Thats over 90% off retail.
> ...


https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova-womens-accutron-ii-97b128-white-leather-quartz-watch-1681921043

42mm x 12mm. 30m WR. Mineral crystal. $125 at Jomashop (which shows other members from the family), Fixed bezel. I like how the back is the same color as the case.

Modding fodder?

(P.S. - Does editing a post cause it to clutter people's inboxes? In other words, is it a nuisance?)


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova-womens-accutron-ii-97b128-white-leather-quartz-watch-1681921043
> 
> 42mm x 12mm. 30m WR. Mineral crystal. $125 at Jomashop (which shows other members from the family), Fixed bezel. I like how the back is the same color as the case.
> 
> ...


Don't think editing adds any clutter. I hope not as I do it all the time, post something and then have to go back and add or fix it.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova-womens-accutron-ii-97b128-white-leather-quartz-watch-1681921043
> 
> 42mm x 12mm. 30m WR. Mineral crystal. $125 at Jomashop (which shows other members from the family), Fixed bezel. I like how the back is the same color as the case.
> 
> ...


Don't think editing adds any clutter. I hope not as I do it all the time, post something and then have to go back and add or fix it.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Nasmitty7185 said:


> Areatrend has a good looking women's bulova accutron model 97b128 for $45.98. Thats over 90% off retail.
> View attachment 12788597


That's just ridiculous. The Moonview is essentially a reissue of the original Astronaut from the 60s. I had already bought one of these in blue for myself last year as a result of this wallet-burning thread, but for <$50 I ordered another to give as a gift.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

I'd that the correct size? 42 mm women's watch?


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

TDKFM said:


> I'd that the correct size? 42 mm women's watch?


Both AreaTrend and Jomashop say 42mm. Jomashop says it's a men's watch, which AT says it's a women's watch.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> Both AreaTrend and Jomashop say 42mm. Jomashop says it's a men's watch, which AT says it's a women's watch.


Has anyone thought about asking the watch? 

I think it would look fine with pretty much any other strap color. Awesome price if you like the dial and case colors.

It looks even better in this video:


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> TDKFM said:
> 
> 
> > I'd that the correct size? 42 mm women's watch?
> ...


Ordered one, looked it up online and according to the dive watch connection it seems that it is 40mm - 43.5 lug to lug, will make a good gift for my wife


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Nasmitty7185 said:


> Areatrend has a good looking women's bulova accutron model 97b128 for $45.98. Thats over 90% off retail.


I'm in as well. I ordered right after you posted so I hope I'm at the head of the line


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Fortis B-42 Monolith Automatic Mens Swiss Watch 647.18.31.K, 42mm (44mm with bezel), 200m WR, ETA Caliber 2836-2, sapphire crystal with A/R, *$700*. $900 on ebay, $1000 on Amazon.

Rubber strap. There's another model with black steel strap which ends with .M instead of .K. "Official Cosmonauts Monolith" per ebay listing.

https://www.upscaletime.com/product/fortis-b-42-monolith-automatic-mens-swiss-watch-6471831k


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

MP83 said:


> Ordered one, looked it up online and according to the dive watch connection it seems that it is 40mm - 43.5 lug to lug, will make a good gift for my wife


Just measured mine: 42mm from 9-3, 43mm lug to lug, 20mm lug width, 12mm thick.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

tanksndudes said:


> MP83 said:
> 
> 
> > Ordered one, looked it up online and according to the dive watch connection it seems that it is 40mm - 43.5 lug to lug, will make a good gift for my wife
> ...


Thanks that's going to be quite larger than usual but if she doesn't like it I'm sure it'll be an easy sale


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Made a quick and dirty mockup to see how the white dial Moonview would look on a brown croc strap. This would be my first choice, given the warm tones of the dial/case. Completely transforms the watch, IMO.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Any of you smaller-wristed types able to pull off the 36mm Oris Aquis automatic? $499 at Gemnation; $464 after Be Frugal rebate.

BTW, it's 300m water resistance; not 30m like they have listed.

Oris Aquis Date Ladies Watch Model: 73376524722RS


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> It's at the upper end of what many will consider 'affordable', but Touch Of Modern is currently running a sale on Longines and there are some absolute gems in there.
> 
> For example, I've ordered one of these white dial Conquest Classics. $1499 for a 39mm automatic sport watch with a solid 18k rose gold bezel and crown and heavily swaged gold centre links is ridiculous cheap, especially since it appears it's coming with the 2 year AD warranty. There's like $450-ish raw material worth of gold in that bezel alone, let alone the rest of the watch - normally you're only getting gold plate until WAY higher than this.
> 
> ...


I don't know if anyone else jumped on this deal, but mine finally made it to New Zealand, and it's an absolute beauty. Fit and finish is excellent and the gold makes it just heavy enough for you to notice it's on your wrist.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

NOT A DEAL

Does Ebates run their 20% from Rakuten Global very often? I missed the last one.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I don't know if anyone else jumped on this deal, but mine finally made it to New Zealand, and it's an absolute beauty. Fit and finish is excellent and the gold makes it just heavy enough for you to notice it's on your wrist.


The AR looks amazing. It appears to have no crystal. Great photography too of course.

Sent from my HP Pro Slate 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

NOT A DEAL

Has anyone in Canada who ordered a Martu strap during the Black Friday sale received theirs yet? Will the tracking number eventually show up on Canada Post? Mine left Chile on December 20th and I have not received it yet.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wenger Field Classic quartz watch down to $29.99 at Certified.

The next-best price I see is in the $40s.

I've owned some Wengers, and the build quality is good. Hard to go wrong when they're getting down to Ali-Ex prices.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ite-dial-leather-strap-men-s-watch-72801.html


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Any of you smaller-wristed types able to pull off the 36mm Oris Aquis automatic? $499 at Gemnation; $464 after Be Frugal rebate.
> 
> BTW, it's 300m water resistance; not 30m like they have listed.
> 
> ...


The diameter of the watch won't be the problem but the lug width and the taper to the buckle will be odd for a man's diver watch in my opinion.

That watch with a non tapering 
20 mm strap would look just fine

But if you do buy it pictures will provide answers for future buyers

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

NOT A DEAL, JUST A COMMENT



johnMcKlane said:


> DANG 55mm Lug to Lug ...
> beautiful watch ... but ill pass !


If that's a comment about the MDV106-1A above, it is a 48mm lug to lug watch. The lugs are actually pretty short, making it wear a little smaller than most 43-44mm watches. It's not tiny, but also remember that Casio is the only major brand that measures case size *with* the crown making their official numbers hard to use as comparison.

So if you're normally in the market for a 42mm diver, the MDV106 should be under consideration, IMHO. If you typically stay at 40mm or under then it may not be applicable to you but for $40 it might be worth a try...


----------



## Landed_Alien (Sep 20, 2017)

Amazon are selling the G-Shock GXW-56-1JF "The King" for an all time low of $130. This normally sits around $220-$250. It's a black-out solar, and this is the Japanese import version which has the multi-band RC.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HHL52MK

It's large; very large. But free returns so I snapped one up to try as I've been thinking about adding a g-shock.






​





​


----------



## Landed_Alien (Sep 20, 2017)

For those interested in the GXW-56-1JF deal above, here's a WUS thread on it: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/king-back-gxw-56bb-1jf-3381090.html


----------



## Landed_Alien (Sep 20, 2017)

Deleted, double post.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

nope it was the Bulova 300M


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

johnMcKlane said:


> nope it was the Bulova 300M


maybe try the quote function


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

SRPC44 "Gold Turtle" on eBay BIN for $319 with USA Warranty.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/322969627513


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Long Island Watch has a few Laco watches in the "Scratch and Dent" section - 2 Paderborn pieces and 1 Munster. All watches are in near new or like new condition, each is $892 ($298 off the list $1190 price - that is the going price for all ADs). All 3 watches come with manufacturer's 2 year warranty.

https://www.longislandwatch.com/Scr...m?searching=Y&sort=3&cat=1920&show=108&page=1

Also, the section has some nice Seagull 1963 chronographs.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

taike said:


> maybe try the quote function


and i do not understand why i did not use it !!!

too much wine i guess !


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

VadimMkin said:


> Long Island Watch has a few Laco watches in the "Scratch and Dent" section - 2 Paderborn pieces and 1 Munster. All watches are in near new or like new condition, each is $892 ($298 off the list $1190 price - that is the going price for all ADs). All 3 watches come with manufacturer's 2 year warranty.
> 
> https://www.longislandwatch.com/Scr...m?searching=Y&sort=3&cat=1920&show=108&page=1
> 
> Also, the section has some nice Seagull 1963 chronographs.


MARC is that you ?!?!?


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

NOT A DEAL; PLEA FOR HELP

Will anyone help me get one of those Costco Blue Nighthawks?


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

audiolab1 said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Has anyone in Canada who ordered a Martu strap during the Black Friday sale received theirs yet? Will the tracking number eventually show up on Canada Post? Mine left Chile on December 20th and I have not received it yet.


I'm not in Canada but my straps we're shipped on 12/4 and delivered on 1/2. Once the package showed up on the Correos tracking as in the destination country (12/21 for me - dispatched to destination country on 12/14), the tracking number worked in USPS. I would guess that it'll be similar in Canada.

http://www.correos.cl

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

skyleth said:


> I'm not in Canada but my straps we're shipped on 12/4 and delivered on 1/2. Once the package showed up on the Correos tracking as in the destination country (12/21 for me - dispatched to destination country on 12/14), the tracking number worked in USPS. I would guess that it'll be similar in Canada.
> 
> CorreosChile
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


Interesting, thank you for the info! So the Correos tracking will show when it arrives in the destination country...mine still shows "Shipment dispatched to the destination country" which is the last entry on December 20th. Strange that it has not moved since then.


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

$129 at local TJ Maxx

Citizen aw7030-57e


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

audiolab1 said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Has anyone in Canada who ordered a Martu strap during the Black Friday sale received theirs yet? Will the tracking number eventually show up on Canada Post? Mine left Chile on December 20th and I have not received it yet.


I got mine yesterday, I am in the US.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

forbesguthrie said:


> Amazon are selling the G-Shock GXW-56-1JF "The King" for an all time low of $130. This normally sits around $220-$250. It's a black-out solar, and this is the Japanese import version which has the multi-band RC.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HHL52MK
> 
> ...


Back to $199.95


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

audiolab1 said:


> Interesting, thank you for the info! So the Correos tracking will show when it arrives in the destination country...mine still shows "Shipment dispatched to the destination country" which is the last entry on December 20th. Strange that it has not moved since then.


Mine has the same status from 12/12 so I guess I have more reasons to worry


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> Here are the links for the previous two watches. It's really not too difficult to post the links from mobile devices.
> 
> Accutron II: https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova-womens-accutron-ii-97b128-white-leather-quartz-watch-1681921043
> 
> Precisionist: https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova...metal-stainless-steel-quartz-watch-1681914452


Anyone else is having trouble with PayPal payment? They display a message error when they connect to PayPal and ask to try again later.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Good price *= $104.88
 CASIO G-SHOCK GXW-56BB-1JF MENS JAPAN IMPORT*

https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-GX-5...rd_wg=0Qu5Q&psc=1&refRID=1RR6Y44PD27GDCSKXXZ9


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

frogles said:


> wanted to ask the seller, ebay says: "We're sorry we couldn't find an answer for you. Unfortunately, this seller is not able to respond to your question. We suggest reviewing the item again to see if your answer is in the seller's listing."
> 
> a short feedback please when the watch arrives
> thanks


It arrived today well packaged in a Priority Mail box. The watch itself came with both the square outer and round inner boxes with all the paperwork including the five year American warranty. The watch appears new and unused: it still had the front and back film and the hang tag. I would consider it as New for all practical purposes.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Strmwatch said:


> Back to $199.95


Make that $209


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> It arrived today well packaged in a Priority Mail box. The watch itself came with both the square outer and round inner boxes with all the paperwork including the five year American warranty. The watch appears new and unused: it still had the front and back film and the hang tag. I would consider it as New for all practical purposes.
> 
> View attachment 12790811


What model is this and where did you find it again?

Thanks!


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

*FYI *this is the GX-56 not the GXW-56, the GXW has Atomic and solar, where the GX is just solar



DaveD said:


> Good price *= $104.88
> CASIO G-SHOCK GXW-56BB-1JF MENS JAPAN IMPORT*
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-GX-5...rd_wg=0Qu5Q&psc=1&refRID=1RR6Y44PD27GDCSKXXZ9


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

catcherus said:


> Anyone else is having trouble with PayPal payment? They display a message error when they connect to PayPal and ask to try again later.
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Hi,

Make sure you are logged into the real PayPal website and not a spoofed (fake) site.

Happened to me once, I noticed that the address was weird and site looked a bit off.

If you entered your personal info and it is not the genuine PayPal website, usually it means that your security is compromised.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Make sure you are logged into the real PayPal website and not a spoofed (fake) site.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, but it seemed legit. I ended up ordering with the phone with no trouble, thanks WUSers!!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Strmwatch said:


> What model is this and where did you find it again?
> 
> Thanks!


https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Citize...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Seller auto-accepted an offer of $90. Jomashop and Amazon are both $139. Model is *BM6060-57F*


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Citize...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Seller auto-accepted an offer of $90. Jomashop and Amazon are both $139. Model is *BM6060-57F*


Thank you.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I don't know if anyone else jumped on this deal, but mine finally made it to New Zealand, and it's an absolute beauty. Fit and finish is excellent and the gold makes it just heavy enough for you to notice it's on your wrist.


Very nice. I quit smoking yesterday (after 20+ years) and am determined do save my money from smoking and pick up the regular stainless version of this in a couple months. I can decide between matte white and silver dial though. I assume this is silver, right? Really nice looking watch. Thanks for posting.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Another Glycine sale on Touch of Modern. Looks like pretty standard sale prices.


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

Hamilton Khaki Navi Pioneer Small Seconds for $499 after coupon code hello18

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...second/H78415733.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=245

Would prefer the white version myself, but seems like a great price for the black if you like it.









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

jmoneyfh said:


> Hamilton Khaki Navi Pioneer Small Seconds for $499 after coupon code hello18


And the Amex $50 discount ends the end of this month too...


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Anyone know of any active ebay Australia discount codes? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Hamilton Men's Jazzmaster Slim Watch H38515555, two hand, 40mm x *9mm*, 30m WR, caliber 2892A2 (guessing ETA 2892-A2?), sapphire crystal, exhibition back, *$359 with code AFFJAZZ359*, $500+ elsewhere.

So sad not to have a seconds hand.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/H38515555.pid


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

The two Horween Chromexcel straps arrived today from B & R Bands and I'll let the pix speak for themselves (well, as good as crappy cell phone pix can speak, lol). All in all, quite a deal at $29.99 each with free shipping (which, might I add, was pretty damn quick; ordered Thursday and delivered cross country today). The forest green on the Magrette is slightly darker than I expected, almost looking black like what is on the SAS Dubh Linn, in some lighting... but I think it sure works, especially with the greenish tint of the C3 lume! Deal is still active on their website, so have at it!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

+1 on the B and R Horween straps they are of very high quality and a steal at the $30 sales price. I probably would have been satisfied at full price and I’m thinking about ordering some more of them.

I like it better than the Martu strap I ordered recently but some of that is due to the difference in the leather used in the B and R, it’s hard to beat Horween, IMO. The workmanship of the Martu is excellent though, a Martu strap in Horween would be killer.

I don’t have pics of either but will try to get some posted. I don’t think anyone will be dissatisfied with the B and R straps, especially FTM.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Any taper on those B & R straps?


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Any current Deep Blue coupons? Looks like CYBER finally bit the dust...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

BDC said:


> Any taper on those B & R straps?


No taper

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

^^^ Danka VWG!


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

TDKFM said:


> Very nice. I quit smoking yesterday (after 20+ years) and am determined do save my money from smoking and pick up the regular stainless version of this in a couple months. I can decide between matte white and silver dial though. I assume this is silver, right? Really nice looking watch. Thanks for posting.


I'm at the tennis today and took a brief video to show you how it looks in the light 

Congrats on deciding to kick the habit too!


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> The two Horween Chromexcel straps arrived today from B & R Bands and I'll let the pix speak for themselves (well, as good as crappy cell phone pix can speak, lol). All in all, quite a deal at $29.99 each with free shipping (which, might I add, was pretty damn quick; ordered Thursday and delivered cross country today). The forest green on the Magrette is slightly darker than I expected, almost looking black like what is on the SAS Dubh Linn, in some lighting... but I think it sure works, especially with the greenish tint of the C3 lume! Deal is still active on their website, so have at it!


I bought two straps from them on Saturday, should be here Wednesday. I also bought there forest green strap and looking to pair it with over of two green dial watches I have. Looks good.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I'm at the tennis today and took a brief video to show you how it looks in the light
> 
> Congrats on deciding to kick the habit too!


Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Keeper of Time said:


> Any current Deep Blue coupons? Looks like CYBER finally bit the dust...


DEEP


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

A gorgeous Certina on Ashford for $360 after coupon hello18:

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...29-407-36-081-00.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=379


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

BDC said:


> Any taper on those B & R straps?


Not on my two 24mm Horween straps. Can't speak for the other sizes or models, though.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

thechin said:


> A gorgeous Certina on Ashford for $360 after coupon hello18:
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...29-407-36-081-00.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=379


That Certina is a gorgeous watch.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> Anyone know of any active ebay Australia discount codes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Good timing mate.

5% off using the code *PICK5*

Min spend $30. Max discount $300. 3 transactions p/person. The usual rules apply.

https://pages2.ebay.com.au/Buyer_coupons/pick5


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Why is the latest post in this thread not at the end?


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

taike said:


> DEEP


Does that code still take off 40%


----------



## cyansmoker (May 6, 2017)

Rainshadow said:


> Got mine in the mail today. Central chrono hands misaligned


Got mine and it's perfectly aligned. Hopefully most of them end up being ok.

(apologies for potato quality)


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...07727?colorId=NS1003637&pos=1:19&N=1010630901
Looks like INOX has become availabile on the TJMaxx website. Blue pictured but doesn't specify color so maybe luck of draw?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

impetusera said:


> View attachment 12792559
> 
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...07727?colorId=NS1003637&pos=1:19&N=1010630901
> Looks like INOX has become availabile on the TJMaxx website. Blue pictured but doesn't specify color so maybe luck of draw?


No Tax and Free Shipping SHIP89.

Edit: there is Tax!


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

mannal said:


> No Tax and Free Shipping SHIP89.


What state are you in? i wasnt able to avoid tax

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Error, I edited my post



ronragus said:


> What state are you in? i wasnt able to avoid tax
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

mannal said:


> No Tax and Free Shipping SHIP89.
> 
> Edit: there is Tax!


They likely at the least charge sales tax in any states they have a presence. Shipping is free though and you can return in store so a good deal for anyone with a poorly stocked local store.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> Not on my two 24mm Horween straps. Can't speak for the other sizes or models, though.


Thanks!! Bought a couple 24's for my Incursore, picked up the green, & burgundy. Needed to pick up a PVD buckle if they were straight though.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

GeneralSkinny said:


> Does that code still take off 40%


Did YOU try it?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

BDC said:


> Thanks!! Bought a couple 24's for my Incursore, picked up the green, & burgundy. Needed to pick up a PVD buckle if they were straight though.


Yeah, I had to swap out the included brushed buckle on the black strap with a PVD buckle from a TechSwiss strap I have. Easy work, since both buckles have drilled holes to pop out the tang spring bar.


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

impetusera said:


> View attachment 12792559
> 
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...07727?colorId=NS1003637&pos=1:19&N=1010630901
> Looks like INOX has become availabile on the TJMaxx website. Blue pictured but doesn't specify color so maybe luck of draw?


If someone is able to purchase this and ship to my mailing forwarder could you PM me? I can't do it even with a VPN.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

skorN83 said:


> If someone is able to purchase this and ship to my mailing forwarder could you PM me? I can't do it even with a VPN.


What color do you want?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

GeneralSkinny said:


> Does that code still take off 40%


yes


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

thechin said:


> A gorgeous Certina on Ashford for $360 after coupon hello18:
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...29-407-36-081-00.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=379


Link was dead, but found this interesting piece.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...20-419-16-037-00.pid?nid=cpg_cat2950458&so=22

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

jcombs1 said:


> What color do you want?


Blue, if not black. 
I have a WTB post that has been unsuccessful, just trying to get 1 for myself and 1 for my brother!


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

thechin said:


> A gorgeous Certina on Ashford for $360 after coupon hello18:
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...29-407-36-081-00.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=379


This link should work.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...29-407-36-081-00.pid?nid=cpg_cat2950458&so=13

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## mikescanlan (May 4, 2017)

TJ Maxx just updated their clearance section. Frederique Constant Automatic Moon phase now $724 https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...orId=NS2197940&pos=1:1&N=3951437597+854946405









This gold FC dress watch now $199.99
https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...orId=NS2381277&pos=1:4&N=3951437597+854946405


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

mikescanlan said:


> TJ Maxx just updated their clearance section. Frederique Constant Automatic Moon phase now $724 https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...orId=NS2197940&pos=1:1&N=3951437597+854946405


Looks like they pictured the wrong item...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

skorN83 said:


> If someone is able to purchase this and ship to my mailing forwarder could you PM me? I can't do it even with a VPN.


Thanks to a very kind member, I have now had 2 INOX's ordered to my mailing forwarder. Thank you for the other offers of assistance also, we have a great community here.


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

skorN83 said:


> Thanks to a very kind member, I have now had 2 INOX's ordered to my mailing forwarder. Thank you for the other offers of assistance also, we have a great community here.


Long live the WIS

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

NVM


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

Keeper of Time said:


> Any current Deep Blue coupons? Looks like CYBER finally bit the dust...


Use DEEP now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

For our UK readers:

Fortis Hedonist p.m. £499 vs RRP of £1,302.









https://www.tkmaxx.com/uk/en/christmas/christmas-gifts/gifts-for-the-gentleman/cognac-leather-automatic-watch/p/76224761
And one left with a cream dial: https://www.tkmaxx.com/uk/en/christ...the-gentleman/brown-analogue-watch/p/76224758


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

A few new offerings added to the CW sale (including a C60 Vintage 38mm and C11 at 50% off): https://www.christopherward.co.uk/e...60790284&_bta_c=1jox2em4hjdjh0egz6fad4kar7f8g


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Tj maxx has the INOX on the web site.

https://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/pro...307727?colorId=NS1003637&pos=1:16&N=541978510


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> A few new offerings added to the CW sale (including a C60 Vintage 38mm and C11 at 50% off): https://www.christopherward.co.uk/e...60790284&_bta_c=1jox2em4hjdjh0egz6fad4kar7f8g


I just noticed that they seem to be offering financing on some pieces..... not the way I roll but that is an interesting business decision

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> A few new offerings added to the CW sale (including a C60 Vintage 38mm and C11 at 50% off): https://www.christopherward.co.uk/e...60790284&_bta_c=1jox2em4hjdjh0egz6fad4kar7f8g


That C11 is nice and a great price!
https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/januarysale/half-price/c11-msl-automatic-839137
https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/januarysale/half-price/c11-msl-automatic-839137


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

skorN83 said:


> If someone is able to purchase this and ship to my mailing forwarder could you PM me? I can't do it even with a VPN.


And someone for me please...If it is not hard for you - tried VPN too, but no luck - doesn't accept my cc


----------



## SawDoc441 (Sep 12, 2016)

First post in this thread, though I've read it ever day for about 2 years.... Certina DS Multi-8 on sale for $231. I have been watching this for over a year, and the lowest I have ever seen was $222 on a New Years special (when I bought it). This is a very classy piece with quite a few features. The strap is a little underwhelming, but the deployant is nice and will fit on to a better strap easily enough.









https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/ds-multi-8/C020-419-16-037-00.pid?so=1&nid=sct_multi-8


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bulova Accutron II Men's 96B238 Surveyor UHF Quartz Chronograph 41mm Watch, 30m WR, *new* *$145*. Next ebay price new $295. Ebay refurb price $175. $210 on Amazon.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...HF-Quartz-Chronograph-41mm-Watch/263350400247


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

... and TJ Maxx has started sending out cancellation emails for INOX orders. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

mikescanlan said:


> TJ Maxx just updated their clearance section. Frederique Constant Automatic Moon phase now $724 https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...orId=NS2197940&pos=1:1&N=3951437597+854946405
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious, did anybody get a hold of that moon-phase?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

son2silver said:


> ... and TJ Maxx has started sending out cancellation emails for INOX orders. It was fun while it lasted.


Really? Guys who ordered please keep us updated, want to order via help of WUS member.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Not a deal 

Everyone's losing their mind over forwarding INOXes yet a week ago when I got one (blue, too!) from a brick and mortar and posted it here willing to forward it nobody batted an eye... Oh well at least I made a quick $30 on f29. If the ones from the site are actually canceled I'll probably stop by my tjmaxx by the end of the week and can forward any that I can find. They also had a Bulova Curv and quite a few Eco-Drives. 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

son2silver said:


> ... and TJ Maxx has started sending out cancellation emails for INOX orders. It was fun while it lasted.


Did you call and ask why? The only order I ever tried placing them was for a Victorinox that they only had 1 in stock. They wanted to verify my address so I called in and they said it would ship out the next day. Two days later they cancelled the order and a day later it was back up on the site for sale so I ordered it again only to have it cancelled after 2 days. I sent an email asking about it and they said it wasn't in stock when they went to ship. Obviously more than 1 Inox available so curious why they aren't shipping them and haven't removed it from the site.


----------



## dirkpitt73 (Dec 8, 2006)

My DS-2 came in. Like it so far. 3 of the hands were completely off out of the box but I was able to adjust. The minutes and 1/100 hand align well BUT they are both ever so slightly to the left of the 60/100 mark on the chronograph bezel and the middle of the "M" shaped 12:00 index. From looking at pictures others have posted, this seems to be common. Slightly annoying but probably in spec. The strap is quite comfortable.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

dirkpitt73 said:


> My DS-2 came in. Like it so far. 3 of the hands were completely off out of the box but I was able to adjust. The minutes and 1/100 hand align well BUT they are both ever so slightly to the left of the 60/100 mark on the chronograph bezel and the middle of the "M" shaped 12:00 index. From looking at pictures others have posted, this seems to be common. Slightly annoying but probably in spec. The strap is quite comfortable.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Looks good to me, they're a nice looking watch. They should have gotten my return in today so if they turn around a replacement fairly quick I should have a hopefully near if not perfect one by Friday.


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

Mine is similar to yours ( hands line up just to the right of 60/100) everything else is perfect and movement is pretty impressive


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

BTerry2233 said:


> Mine is similar to yours ( hands line up just to the right of 60/100) everything else is perfect and movement is pretty impressive


I imagine it's a bit of a pain to place two hands on top of each other perfectly and also aligned perfectly with the dial marker. I'd settle for a hair off either direction as long as they're at least on top of each other.


----------



## i3rianf (Nov 25, 2017)

son2silver said:


> ... and TJ Maxx has started sending out cancellation emails for INOX orders. It was fun while it lasted.


Now you got me checking my email every now and then. Hope it goes through.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

impetusera said:


> I imagine it's a bit of a pain to place two hands on top of each other perfectly and also aligned perfectly with the dial marker. I'd settle for a hair off either direction as long as they're at least on top of each other.


Shouldn't be that difficult for a competent manufacturer; hell, ETA/Valjoux have been doing it since the 70's with the 7750 movement....and that's a mechanical/automatic!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Leave it to Christopher Ward to get it just almost right. USPS just delivered my new waterproof leather strap in record time from anything else I've ever purchased from them (Tuesday to Tuesday, from England to SoCal) and the strap looks and feels great! Now for the part where (of course) they just had to go and screw something up....I ordered my strap with a brushed stainless buckle and I received a strap with a black PVD buckle. I know, not the end of the world by any means and I'm fairly confident they'll make it right.... but come on guys, there's almost some sort of "issue" pretty much every time I order from them.


----------



## blackberrycubed (Jan 17, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> Leave it to Christopher Ward to get it just almost right. USPS just delivered my new waterproof leather strap in record time from anything else I've ever purchased from them (Tuesday to Tuesday, from England to SoCal) and the strap looks and feels great! Now for the part where (of course) they just had to go and screw something up....I ordered my strap with a brushed stainless buckle and I received a strap with a black PVD buckle. I know, not the end of the world by any means and I'm fairly confident they'll make it right.... but come on guys, there's almost some sort of "issue" pretty much every time I order from them.


what model is that? its beautiful.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

blackberrycubed said:


> what model is that? its beautiful.


Thanks! It's a second generation Trident C60 Pro 43mm. Based on how infrequently I see them on the forums, or even eBay for that matter, with the white dial/blue bezel, I'm fairly certain they didn't produce all that many in this colorway (and I was actually fortunate enough to score this during one of their 50% off sales!).


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I just picked up a Citizen Eco-Drive Nighthawk BJ7000-52L from Costco. This is a Costco-exclusive blue dial Nighthawk that is exactly the same as the US version BJ7000-52E except for dial color. It is $199.00, the same as Jomashop is selling the black version for. I already have two European versions: Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E (black dial) and Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BK7010-24W (brown dial) but I wanted to add the blue version to my collection. I haven't sized the bracelet yet. I'll do that tomorrow.







​


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Any leather strap deals out there? I was looking at picking up a 20mm Colareb but figure I should see if something cheaper is out there.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Any leather strap deals out there? I was looking at picking up a 20mm Colareb but figure I should see if something cheaper is out there.


Some nice deals on various style straps in CW's sale if they have stock in your needed size.


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Any leather strap deals out there? I was looking at picking up a 20mm Colareb but figure I should see if something cheaper is out there.


I just received an order from B and R Bands, quite happy with them and the quality thereof. They do have a sale on currently. Others on the list have recently commented on them as well.

Straps On Sale | B & R Bands


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Any leather strap deals out there? I was looking at picking up a 20mm Colareb but figure I should see if something cheaper is out there.


B and R bands has a great deal on horween chromexcel straps for $30
http://www.bandrbands.com/Watch-Bands-Sale.aspx

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jmoneyfh said:


> B and R bands has a great deal on horween chromexcel straps for $30
> http://www.bandrbands.com/Watch-Bands-Sale.aspx
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Excellent quality, very similar to custom straps i had made for 3x the $

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Kohls has buy one get one 1/2 off on watches. Unfortunately, it looks like they've set all the prices at full retail. 

However, they also have 15% off that stacks which worked on two Seikos when I threw them in the cart: OFFERS15. Perhaps someone enterprising will find some combo where that coupon and the buy one get 1/2 off result in a deal.


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

thechin said:


> A gorgeous Certina on Ashford for $360 after coupon hello18:
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...29-407-36-081-00.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=379


You just killed me with this watch....o|
I was considering the Hamilton Jazzmaster Slim for the same price with the coupon code from Ashford.
Then I saw this. Oh my gorgeous and nothing like anything in my collection.
You guys are destroying my bank account. :-|;-):-d


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Chronohound said:


> You guys are destroying my bank account. :-|;-):-d


Sounds like your bank account has been getting you into trouble. The way I see it, we are doing you a favor. 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Am oldy but a goody just came back on the block. The best price I've seen on one of these in a long time.

Bulova UHF 96B229 $119

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302596242921









From Rick's LG G6


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

hongkongtaipan said:


> I just picked up a Citizen Eco-Drive Nighthawk BJ7000-52L from Costco. This is a Costco-exclusive blue dial Nighthawk that is exactly the same as the US version BJ7000-52E except for dial color. It is $199.00, the same as Jomashop is selling the black version for. I already have two European versions: Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E (black dial) and Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BK7010-24W (brown dial) but I wanted to add the blue version to my collection. I haven't sized the bracelet yet. I'll do that tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 12794417
> ​


Really want this blue one. Checked the local Costco and and they do not have it. Don't see it on their site either.

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

MstrDabbles said:


> Am oldy but a goody just came back on the block. The best price I've seen on one of these in a long time.
> 
> Bulova UHF 96B229
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302596242921
> ...


$119


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Did YOU try it?


I don't recall saying anything at all to YOU, but I know some people enjoy going out of their way to be rude, so cheers.


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

taike said:


> yes


Thankyou.


----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

MstrDabbles said:


> Am oldy but a goody just came back on the block. The best price I've seen on one of these in a long time.
> 
> Bulova UHF 96B229 $119
> 
> From Rick's LG G6


Thank you for posting this. I've been looking for a watch with this kind of style, that wouldn't break the bank.
I just picked it up off of Amazon for $116.34. It's the newer version 96B230.

Unfortunately my account is too new here so I'm unable to post a link.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

customwise said:


> Thank you for posting this. I've been looking for a watch with this kind of style, that wouldn't break the bank.
> I just picked it up off of Amazon for $116.34. It's the newer version 96B230.
> 
> Unfortunately my account is too new here so I'm unable to post a link.
> ...


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00TQHECP2/

leather strap
not fulfilled by amazon


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

MstrDabbles said:


> Am oldy but a goody just came back on the block. The best price I've seen on one of these in a long time.
> 
> Bulova UHF 96B229 $119
> 
> ...


It really is a goody, isn't it? Great styling, 100m WR with a screw-down crown (on some, anyway), color-matched date wheel, and looks great with a whole bunch of straps. And the sweep seconds hand, of course.


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

impetusera said:


> Did you call and ask why? The only order I ever tried placing them was for a Victorinox that they only had 1 in stock. They wanted to verify my address so I called in and they said it would ship out the next day. Two days later they cancelled the order and a day later it was back up on the site for sale so I ordered it again only to have it cancelled after 2 days. I sent an email asking about it and they said it wasn't in stock when they went to ship. Obviously more than 1 Inox available so curious why they aren't shipping them and haven't removed it from the site.


Big thanks for giving the nod on this INOX deal. I thought I should try my luck. Order confirmed for now. Let's see what happens next.


----------



## chambrenoire (Jan 23, 2016)

taike said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00TQHECP2/
> 
> leather strap
> not fulfilled by amazon


Thanks for the tip! This will be my first Bulova


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

Citizen Eco-Drive, $130 on Ebay- best price I saw, reminiscent of the Certina HAQ styling....


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

eBay is offering some tantalising deals on men's watches (such as AccuSwiss Murren for $250, a good selection of Eco Drive Citizens):
https://www.ebay.com/rpp/fashion-events/EOSS-Watches-2017/men-s-watches
Maybe the ladies' watches too, I didn't open that link...


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Chronohound said:


> You just killed me with this watch....o|
> I was considering the Hamilton Jazzmaster Slim for the same price with the coupon code from Ashford.
> Then I saw this. Oh my gorgeous and nothing like anything in my collection.
> You guys are destroying my bank account. :-|;-):-d


Beautiful watch indeed! Does anyone know how this sort of gold plated case will hold up over the long term?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> Leave it to Christopher Ward to get it just almost right. USPS just delivered my new waterproof leather strap in record time from anything else I've ever purchased from them (Tuesday to Tuesday, from England to SoCal) and the strap looks and feels great! Now for the part where (of course) they just had to go and screw something up....I ordered my strap with a brushed stainless buckle and I received a strap with a black PVD buckle. I know, not the end of the world by any means and I'm fairly confident they'll make it right.... but come on guys, there's almost some sort of "issue" pretty much every time I order from them.


UPDATE: Well, a big hats off to Christopher Ward in that they appear to going out of their way to correct some of their customer service sins of the recent past. Here's the reply I received from CW this morning after sending them an email just yesterday afternoon:

Dear Mr X

Thank you for your email.

I am really sorry to hear this. have just checked for you and although our system said we didn't have any of these available, we have found the 1 strap left which is from your order. This therefore is being sent out to you.

Please keep the incorrect strap as means of apology for the inconvenience.

Kind regards,

Laura Brown

Customer Service Advisor
-

Christopher ward

-
1 Park Street

T: +44 (0)1628 763045

Maidenhead

christopherward.co.uk

Berkshire SL6 1SL

United Kingdom


----------



## bogray57 (Jan 6, 2014)

*Watchgooroo *on eBay has a 40mm, quartz *Mondaine *Alarm watch...black or white dial...on leather for *$109.99*







https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mondaine-M...hash=item4d65be7270:m:mRylmK8PI5VFmVYjKNOSl9Q


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> UPDATE: Well, a big hats off to Christopher Ward in that they appear to going out of their way to correct some of their customer service sins of the recent past. Here's the reply I received from CW this morning after sending them an email just yesterday afternoon:
> 
> Dear Mr X
> 
> ...


Wow! Awesome customer service. 
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Anyone know the lug to lug on those 40mm Mondaines?


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> UPDATE: Well, a big hats off to Christopher Ward in that they appear to going out of their way to correct some of their customer service sins of the recent past. Here's the reply I received from CW this morning after sending them an email just yesterday afternoon:
> 
> Dear Mr X
> 
> ...


While I hope it ends well, just because they are supposed to be sending out the correct one this time, doesn't mean anything more then what they where supposed to have done in the first place. Not that this isn't fixing the issue, but it's kinda want they should need to do..... Just my 2¢....

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Mass Drop has Orient Symphony Generation II for $100.










https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient...ontent=1515575370152.479256776882949420617794


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

Grinny456 said:


> Mass Drop has Orient Symphony Generation II for $100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a deal!

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

capisce1987 said:


> While I hope it ends well, just because they are supposed to be sending out the correct one this time, doesn't mean anything more then what they where supposed to have done in the first place. Not that this isn't fixing the issue, but it's kinda want they should need to do..... Just my 2¢....
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Already received a tracking number. I subscribe to the philosophy that we all fall down from time to time. It's how we choose to get back up that differentiates ourselves.


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> Already received a tracking number. I subscribe to the philosophy that we all fall down from time to time. It's how we choose to get back up that differentiates ourselves.


I subscribe to the theory that even if they send the wrong strap again, you still win. That extra strap is worth way more than a stainless steel clasp 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

the Apostle said:


> Really want this blue one. Checked the local Costco and and they do not have it. Don't see it on their site either.
> 
> Sent via OnePlus 3T


Local Costco (Minnesota) had one yesterday.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

aev said:


> Local Costco (Minnesota) had one yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


There's only one Costco in MN?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

caktaylor said:


> There's only one Costco in MN?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok... Eden Prairie, MN...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

aev said:


> Local Costco (Minnesota) had one yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I'm in Saint Louis. Checked 2 Costcos so far. 1 to go that I will hit today.

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## pianomansam (Jan 21, 2017)

bogray57 said:


> *Watchgooroo *on eBay has a 40mm, quartz *Mondaine *Alarm watch...black or white dial...on leather for *$109.99*


Massdrop has a similar Mondaine A660 for $79.99 but it doesn't have an alarm function.


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

capisce1987 said:


> While I hope it ends well, just because they are supposed to be sending out the correct one this time, doesn't mean anything more then what they where supposed to have done in the first place. Not that this isn't fixing the issue, but it's kinda want they should need to do..... Just my 2¢....
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Well they're giving dumberdrummer a free strap as an apology. I call that more than a simple fix of the issue.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Sarosto said:


> Well they're giving dumberdrummer a free strap as an apology. I call that more than a simple fix of the issue.


It's great and all but they really have no other choice. What are they going to do - have him ship the incorrect strap back overseas? The return shipping cost is likely more than what that strap is worth to CW.


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

Tanker G1 said:


> It's great and all but they really have no other choice. What are they going to do - have him ship the incorrect strap back overseas? The return shipping cost is likely more than what that strap is worth to CW.


They could have just sent him a ss buckle

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

aev said:


> Ok... Eden Prairie, MN...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


St Louis Park had one this weekend, too.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

jmoneyfh said:


> They could have just sent him a ss buckle
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


I understand what you're getting at but that's not what he ordered. They have an obligation to fulfill the order. If they sent me a buckle under the same circumstances, I'd be disappointed...if that's the way they played it, it'd be bad CS and they might as well paypal you $5 back so you can buy your own buckle.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Snagged this last one for the sale price, thank you OP ( under $398 no tax) 3% cash back pending, AND PayPal refunded me $50 due to a glitch on their end that prevented me from applying a discount code. So $340 net.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Re: cward 

Well at least they're doing something to fix the problem instead of leaving him hanging, giving him the runaround, or slow walking the return and replacement. 

We've all heard stories of companies in this Hobby not doing the right thing. I think in this case we should give credit where it's due

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Sarosto said:


> Well they're giving dumberdrummer a free strap as an apology. I call that more than a simple fix of the issue.


True, good point. When I originally saw the post I thought they messed up on the strap itself.....

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

Wutch said:


> St Louis Park had one this weekend, too.


Saint Louis Missouri. Thanks for the help guys. Great community here.

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Re: cward
> 
> Well at least they're doing something to fix the problem instead of leaving him hanging, giving him the runaround, or slow walking the return and replacement.
> 
> ...


AAAANNDD they now have an email server....YES!!  That HELLO group is on the case!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Timex 20% off sale items with code *SAVENOW20* until 1/12/18, which brings this cutie to $28.00 -- $32.95 with S&H. 41mm x 12mm.

I like the Suunto compass I have attached to my little digital watch, though I have it positioned on the inside half of the strap.

https://www.timex.com/expedition-chrono-alarm-timer/TW4B07700.html


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

My Martu strap finally arrived and I concur with what others have said, I'm mighty impressed at the quality and detail! This will look great on my Alpina Heritage Pilot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

Anyone have a current working promo for creation? I've tried about 7 and all invalid. 

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Was there a sale on Martu straps? Somehow I missed it


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Was there a sale on Martu straps? Somehow I missed it


BF/Cyber Monday this past year and the year before. Add it to your calendar now


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

the Apostle said:


> Saint Louis Missouri. Thanks for the help guys. Great community here.
> 
> Sent via OnePlus 3T


Was I replying to you? Save the snark.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> BF/Cyber Monday this past year and the year before. Add it to your calendar now


Thanks for the reply. How much of a discount was there?


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

30% off I believe. I stocked up!



mplsabdullah said:


> Thanks for the reply. How much of a discount was there?


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

Wutch said:


> Was I replying to you? Save the snark.


Snark? I was being serious. I thought a few of you assumed Saint Louis MN, not MO, based on my question. And based on AEV's initial response I thought you guys were trying to help.

If I wanted to show Snark I would have typed in red.

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

BostonCharlie said:


> Timex 20% off sale items with code *SAVENOW20* until 1/12/18, which brings this cutie to $28.00 -- $32.95 with S&H. 41mm x 12mm.
> 
> I like the Suunto compass I have attached to my little digital watch, though I have it positioned on the inside half of the strap.
> 
> https://www.timex.com/expedition-chrono-alarm-timer/TW4B07700.html


if im right 25 bucks with no shipping, -2% ebates on ebay
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Timex-TW4B.../362207804727?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c1


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Thanks for the reply. How much of a discount was there?


Sorry. I bought too much thanks to WUS in November/December to remember discount amounts.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

the Apostle said:


> Snark? I was being serious. I thought a few of you assumed Saint Louis MN, not MO, based on my question. And based on AEV's initial response I thought you guys were trying to help.
> 
> If I wanted to show Snark I would have typed in red.
> 
> Sent via OnePlus 3T


FWIW, I read your reply as having been nothing other than sincere in its expression of gratitude (subtext is admittedly easily misread online). This thread and the one that preceded it are rich with examples of one member generously helping another.

And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

just received an email from longisland that they restocked SEIKO SNA411P1 QUARTZ FLIGHT Master for $287

This is almost $60 more than what I paid last year, from creation watches.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jvspin (Jun 26, 2014)

American Express discount takes the price down to $899. Cheapest elsewhere is Ebay at $1729.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

taike said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00TQHECP2/
> 
> leather strap
> not fulfilled by amazon


Ordered!


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

dt75 said:


> Ordered!


Ordered as well, along with a few straps.

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

NOT A DEAL

I have just recieved a couple of emails from ToM that they are unable to fulfil my grovana chrono diver order.
They have already refunded to my card and also threw in some 22 USD store credit (not sure if i ever use it).
Anyone actualy got this watch?

EBATES:
BTW my black friday extra 20 percent cashback from rakuten global zeroed down after new years!
I was shocked (it was around 1200 USD, two orders), i have already contacted the CS with track back requests, hope it will come back again and wont slow down my check.

Hopefully the Martu straps from Andrea will show up soon (tracking is showing departure airport on Dec 23rd)


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Some more lemonade from lemons today.....Just received an email from Touch of Modern (not surprisingly) canceling the order for the $219.99 Grovana Diver 7750 Chronograph purchased way back on 11/29, indicating "We are very sorry to inform you that the vendor is unable to fulfill your order." That was the "lemons", but seeing as this was one of those instances where I purchased the deal rather than the watch, I wasn't really too broken up over it. Now for the "lemonade" in that (without me asking), they credited my ToM account $22 for "the inconvenience". I know, it's not a lot, but it's a lot more than the "go pound sand" reply I've received from some grey market sites over the years.


----------



## Luck my Fife (Oct 17, 2017)

feltharg said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> I have just recieved a couple of emails from ToM that they are unable to fulfil my grovana chrono diver order.
> They have already refunded to my card and also threw in some 22 USD store credit (not sure if i ever use it).
> ...


RE: ToM Grovana chrono diver
Same here! Very disappointed after waiting and hearing nothing for 40 days...Oh well, at least they gave a $22.00 credit that I probably won't use either.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

I was wondering how some ended up with store credits at TOM since they don't accept returns, but now I get it. Sorry for your failed deals, that is frustrating!


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

I posted the deal on the Grovana (and placed the order before I sent it to WUS) and I too received cancellation and $22 credit

I have a friend who joined the deal and inquired about the delay in processing in December and also was issued a credit and received cancellation of order

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> I know, it's not a lot, but it's a lot more than the "go pound sand" reply I've received from some grey market sites over the years.


Uh can I get that $22? I just spit coffee all over my keyboard laughing at that

Also just got my certina ds-2, I have never seen a chrono come in so completely off. The main chrono hand was centered at the 10pm position. The sub dial for minutes was at 17, The hour sub dial was at 7. Took a bit but but finally got it all adjusted and lined up. How does a watch pass QC like that?


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

Jomashop Glycine Airman Automatic Men's Blue Leather Watch - $375








Silver-tone stainless steel case with a blue leather strap. Silver-tone stainless steel bezel. Blue dial with silver-tone hands and index hour markers. Minute markers around the outer rim. Dial Type: Analog. Luminescent hands and markers. Date display at the 3 o'clock position. Automatic movement. Scratch resistant sapphire crystal. Skeleton transparent exhibition see through case back. Case size: 42 mm. Round case shape. Band width: 22 mm. Water resistant at 100 meters / 330 feet. Functions: date, hour, minute, second. Dress watch style. Watch label: Swiss Made. Glycine Airman Automatic Mens Blue Leather Watch GL0062.

INFORMATION

BRAND Glycine 

SERIES Airman 

MODEL GL0062 

GENDER Men's 

WATCH LABEL Swiss Made 

MOVEMENT Automatic 

ENGINE Glycine Calibre GL224 

POWER RESERVE 38 hours 

CASE

CASE SIZE 42 mm 

CASE MATERIAL Stainless Steel 

CASE SHAPE Round 

CASE BACK Skeleton Transparent Exhibition See Through 

DIAL

DIAL TYPE Analog 

DIAL COLOR Blue 

CRYSTAL Scratch Resistant Sapphire 

HANDS Silver-tone 

SECOND MARKERS Minute Markers around the outer rim 

DIAL MARKERS Index 

SUB DIALS Second time zone displayed on a bidirectional turning bezel 

LUMINISCENCE Hands and Markers 

BEZEL Bi-directional rotating 

BAND

BAND TYPE Strap 

BAND MATERIAL Leather 

BAND COLOR(S) Blue 

BAND WIDTH 22 mm 

FEATURES

WATER RESISTANCE 100 meters / 330 feet 

CALENDAR Date display at the 3 o'clock position 

FUNCTIONS Date, Second Time Zone, Hour, Minute, Second 

FEATURES Calendar, Leather, Stainless Steel, Time Zone


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Currently at Costco and sure thing they have the blue nighthawk. If anyone wants one hmu in the next 45 mins or so. If not I'll probably get one to flip on f29.









Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

feltharg said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> I have just recieved a couple of emails from ToM that they are unable to fulfil my grovana chrono diver order.
> They have already refunded to my card and also threw in some 22 USD store credit (not sure if i ever use it).


Same thing just happened.


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

Grinny456 said:


> Mass Drop has Orient Symphony Generation II for $100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jumped in on this. First Massdrop purchase. I've heard Massdrop can be sketchy af, so hope all goes well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Some more lemonade from lemons today.....Just received an email from Touch of Modern (not surprisingly) canceling the order for the $219.99 Grovana Diver 7750 Chronograph purchased way back on 11/29, indicating "We are very sorry to inform you that the vendor is unable to fulfill your order." That was the "lemons", but seeing as this was one of those instances where I purchased the deal rather than the watch, I wasn't really too broken up over it. Now for the "lemonade" in that (without me asking), they credited my ToM account $22 for "the inconvenience". I know, it's not a lot, but it's a lot more than the "go pound sand" reply I've received from some grey market sites over the years.


I've read that TOM is affiliated with Gemnation or at least that they're one of their primary suppliers. Interesting to see that Gemnation still has stock available of Grovana 7750 chronographs but of course at a much higher price. Seems likely that the problem was actually a pricing error by TOM rather than a lack of supply.


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

My Costco store also has one blue Nighthawk. If anyone wants one, I'd be willing to ship it to you at cost.


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> I've heard Massdrop can be sketchy af,


Nah, as long as you don't expect the ship date to be accurate, they're fine.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

audio.bill said:


> I've read that TOM is affiliated with Gemnation or at least that they're one of their primary suppliers. Interesting to see that Gemnation still has stock available of Grovana 7750 chronographs but of course at a much higher price. Seems likely that the problem was actually a pricing error by TOM rather than a lack of supply.


The email from ToM calls the seller "Stylish Watches". The ToM website calls them "Timeworks International Inc."

They still have a Grovana quartz listed.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/timeworks-international-inc/grovana-quartz-1547-1537


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

pb9610 said:


> Nah, as long as you don't expect the ship date to be accurate, they're fine.


+1

People just don't get that's not like a retail purchase where an item is in stock (well, except Massdrop may have a few of the Massdrop special edition products). You are awaiting on a special order from the manufacturer, which Massdrop has no control over.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

NOT A DEAL



audio.bill said:


> I've read that TOM is affiliated with Gemnation or at least that they're one of their primary suppliers. Interesting to see that Gemnation still has stock available of Grovana 7750 chronographs but of course at a much higher price. Seems likely that the problem was actually a pricing error by TOM rather than a lack of supply.


Agreed, this has got to be a pricing error. CamelCamelCamel has the 12-month low price in the mid $600s somewhere; they might have been in the mid to high 500s in 2016. The Revue Thommen 300m chrono (which is the same watch) has maybe been a bit lower... I got mine for about $560 in 2016, which I brought down to $490 with some wacky points or discount I had on my credit card. I might have seen it as low as $530 for a heartbeat on some lightning deal, but $220 for a 7750 with 300m WR violates the laws of God, man and metaphysics in this plane of the multiverse.

They are great watches-- very thick, but the lug shape compensates for it surprisingly well. It is one of my favorite pieces; in November, I went diving for the first time in at least ten years, and that was the watch I took. It is sometimes mistaken for a Rolex or Black Bay at AA meetings; it does not have the same fit, finish or cachet, obviously, but functionality and durability are probably pretty comparable.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Nasmitty7185 said:


> Areatrend has a good looking women's bulova accutron model 97b128 for $45.98. Thats over 90% off retail.


Thanks, OP! Definitely worth the $46, even if the watch is listed as a women's watch. I'll be changing the strap from white to black. Anyone want to trade for white leather?!










Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Tissot T-Sport Seastar 1000, 42mm x 12.4mm, 300m WR, Tissot Calibre Powermatic 80 (C07.111), sapphire crystal, *$375 with code **BF4TS100*. $459 on ebay. Model T066.407.17.057.02.

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0664071705702.html

From ABlogToWatch review:


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

cornorama said:


> Jomashop Glycine Airman Automatic Men's Blue Leather Watch - $375
> 
> View attachment 12796901
> 
> ...


This looks like a great deal:
https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0062.html
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> This looks like a great deal:
> https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0062.html
> Thanks for the heads up.


psst..... check Massdrop for a very different Airman going at $580
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-airman-sst12-automatic-watch
Also, the movement in that watch.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/gl-293-a-1024550.html

Edit: And I realized no purist models are available........ Please disregard, I'd go w/ the offer you cited over whatever that thing MD is offering.


----------



## i3rianf (Nov 25, 2017)

ayem-bee said:


> Thanks, OP! Definitely worth the $46, even if the watch is listed as a women's watch. I'll be changing the strap from white to black. Anyone want to trade for white leather?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Looks good even on a white band. Not sure if it's just the photos but it appears to have more of a gold tone than a rose gold one.


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

audiolab1 said:


> Beautiful watch indeed! Does anyone know how this sort of gold plated case will hold up over the long term?


Google searched the question. Seems like it should hold up very well. Since this will be a dress watch/weekend warrior for me, and not a daily wearer, I don't see any issue long term
What is PVD rose gold?


Physical Vapor Deposition, or *PVD*, is a vacuum coating process that produces a brilliant decorative and functional finish. *PVD* utilizes a titanium nitride that provides an extremely durable coating. *PVD* coatings are more resistant to corrosion from sweat and regular wear than *gold* plating.Aug 19, 2015


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

ayem-bee said:


> Thanks, OP! Definitely worth the $46, even if the watch is listed as a women's watch. I'll be changing the strap from white to black. Anyone want to trade for white leather?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem, happy to help. I totally agree that the watch will look much better on a black leather strap. Post a pic when you get the new strap.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Watchgecko always has a bunch of offers up at any given moment here, but some new entries have appeared:

https://www.watchgecko.com/box-hatch-d-1-square-tip-watch-strap.php
https://www.watchgecko.com/carbon-fibre-square-tip-watch-strap.php

£3.60 each!

As always, use WATCHUSEEK for 10% off.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...07727?colorId=NS1003637&pos=1:17&N=1010630901

Looks like 4 available


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

ayem-bee said:


> Thanks, OP! Definitely worth the $46, even if the watch is listed as a women's watch. I'll be changing the strap from white to black. Anyone want to trade for white leather?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine came in too but was DOA .. probably the battery .. still debating if i should send it back or call and get credit to get it done myself ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SanDiegoFan (Apr 20, 2007)

eBay: 10% off of $50+
Code: PLAYOFFS18 
Ends: January 15, 2018 at 8:00 AM PST
T&C: Here.

Overstock has quite a few watch listings.Overstock
Happy hunting.

SDF


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

SanDiegoFan said:


> eBay: 10% off of $50+
> Code: PLAYOFFS18
> Ends: January 15, 2018 at 8:00 AM PST
> 
> SDF


Only eligible from specific list of sellers, details here.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Gooroo has some great dieals on luminox right now, like this one:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Luminox-Me...760963?hash=item4d638e7003:g:y~kAAOSwkzhZvpCA


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

SanDiegoFan said:


> eBay: 10% off of $50+
> Code: PLAYOFFS18
> Ends: January 15, 2018 at 8:00 AM PST
> 
> SDF


https://www.ebay.com/rpp/5938?_trkparms=&clkid=1033685344925430558

Check the available vendors to make sure the code applies!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Nasmitty7185 said:


> Areatrend has a good looking women's bulova accutron model 97b128 for $45.98. Thats over 90% off retail.


I resisted this as long as I could, but I broke down this morning. I went to the website and the popup window offered a 10% discount for signing up for the newsletter--which I did with one of my many accounts reserved for this purpose. While poking around on the site I decided to peek into the clearance section and found a pair of leather Puma sneakers for $26---the only size left in stock was 13, which just happens to be my size!

So for a grand total of $64.71 I have a new watch and a new pair of shoes on the way. Thanks WUS!


----------



## salems (Aug 25, 2010)

impetusera said:


> View attachment 12798085
> 
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...07727?colorId=NS1003637&pos=1:17&N=1010630901
> 
> Looks like 4 available


Being from outside of Usa i´m not able to get one of those, it´s a pity.


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Massdrop has the Seiko Presage "Cocktail Time" Power Reserve Watch for $299, and they're selling like hotcakes. Four options.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-presage-cocktail-time-power-reserve-watch


update: most are gone already, only a white dial/gold case model remaining.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Massdrop has Glycine Combat Moonphase listed for $379. $449 at Jomashop. Has GL280 automatic movement, which others are indicating are relabeled ETA movements, YMMV.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-6-classic-moonphase-automatic-watch?

Four colors available:


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Rainshadow said:


> Massdrop has the Seiko Presage "Cocktail Time" Power Reserve Watch for $299, and they're selling like hotcakes. Four options.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-presage-cocktail-time-power-reserve-watch


Thanks for the heads up!!!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

Definitely some good deals on massdrop. This Seiko is also available in 4 color options.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-5-srpb-dual-crown-automatic-watch


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Tissot sale at Hautelook. I haven't crossed shopped these prices to see if they are the best deals, just passing along incase youve been looking at any.

https://www.hautelook.com/events/20...gn=64309_HL_Promotional&utm_content=women_1_1


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

ayem-bee said:


> Thanks, OP! Definitely worth the $46, even if the watch is listed as a women's watch. I'll be changing the strap from white to black. Anyone want to trade for white leather?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous. I think I'm going to pick one up.

What is the lug size, and buckle size? I'm going to get a different strap but I want to use that buckle.


----------



## Windmiller (Jan 11, 2018)

First post for me. Been reading this forum for a while and never knew that TJ Maxx was so good for affordable watches. I picked up this piece from TJ Maxx Buena Park, Ca yesterday for $120.

They had a lot of great eco drive Citizen's too.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Glycine Airman DC-4 Automatic GL0072, 42mm x 12.1mm, sapphire crystal, 200m WR, Glycine Calibre GL293, "purist" (right?), *$695*. $973 on ebay (curiously, by Jomashop).

Was recently out of stock at Jomashop. Now back in stock:

https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0072.html


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Can't believe I missed the Cocktail drop..............


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Someone should jump on this at Ashford. It's a clearance item and by using code HELLO18 at checkout, it's $359 shipped.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...thin-o-matic-auto/H38415581.pid?so=2&nid=cpg_

Hamilton Thinomatic 38 mm. Gorgeous watch running the ETA 2824. Pics of mine when I had it.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Just wanted to include another data point in the Great 2018 Certina DS 2 Alignment Study.

No issues here; the alignment is, for all intents and purposes, perfect. Of course, before the watch arrived and the box was opened, the watch was simultaneously both in, and catastrophically out of, alignment.









I have other chronos, but this watch represents several firsts: my first HAQ, my first 12-hour quartz chrono, and my first dedicated track watch. Now if you'll excuse me, I have to go drift through a busy intersection.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Can't believe I missed the Cocktail drop..............


You didn't really "miss" it...it was a limited item drop and they sold like wildfire.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Update:

Received the Oris der meistertaucher from Perfect Timing on Amazon, and the watch looks great, and it does indeed come with the complete set (strap and titanium bracelet, along with extra screws, and the special screwdriver. And the Pelican case-style box). Great watch, and incredibly light!


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

jkpa said:


> Someone should jump on this at Ashford. It's a clearance item and by using code HELLO18 at checkout, it's $359 shipped.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...thin-o-matic-auto/H38415581.pid?so=2&nid=cpg_
> 
> ...


Wish I could get over the 38mm size


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> You didn't really "miss" it...it was a limited item drop and they sold like wildfire.


My finger was itching, but I already have the original cocktail time and have decided to "save" for a grail. Good to hear drop is over so I am not tempted.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

cornorama said:


> Wish I could get over the 38mm size


The 42 mm is also available but on bracelet at a slightly higher price.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

(Delete)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rainshadow said:


> Massdrop has the Seiko Presage "Cocktail Time" Power Reserve Watch for $299, and they're selling like hotcakes. Four options.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-presage-cocktail-time-power-reserve-watch
> 
> ...


Mine cost about $330 total from Rakuten Global. I actually wore it today.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Just wanted to include another data point in the Great 2018 Certina DS 2 Alignment Study.
> 
> No issues here; the alignment is, for all intents and purposes, perfect. Of course, before the watch arrived and the box was opened, the watch was simultaneously both in, and catastrophically out of, alignment.
> 
> I have other chronos, but this watch represents several firsts: my first HAQ, my first 12-hour quartz chrono, and my first dedicated track watch. Now if you'll excuse me, I have to go drift through a busy intersection.


That one looks to be dead on. Hopefully they send me one like that when my replacement arrives.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

impetusera said:


> That one looks to be dead on. Hopefully they send me one like that when my replacement arrives.


+1. Mine is coming as well. Can't wait.


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

My Certina DS Podium Chrono Quartz arrived today-$161.20 US delivered from Ashford. Quite a beauty! Color is off some due to incandescent lighting. It's much more silver on the dial face.


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Mine cost about $330 total from Rakuten Global. I actually wore it today.
> 
> View attachment 12799301


What do you think? I looked at that one earlier today.


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

Well, this is the 2nd time my order got cancelled from the Global Rakuten 20% deal. I have no idea how you guys get these orders completed. The first time the shop told me that my credit card wouldn't authorize. By the time they cancelled my order, the promotion was over so I let it go. When the deal popped up again, I called my credit card company first to give them a heads up. Again, the shop told me that my credit card wouldn't authorize. So I am at a loss. Any tips/tricks if there is a third round?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Penfold36 said:


> Well, this is the 2nd time my order got cancelled from the Global Rakuten 20% deal. I have no idea how you guys get these orders completed. The first time the shop told me that my credit card wouldn't authorize. By the time they cancelled my order, the promotion was over so I let it go. When the deal popped up again, I called my credit card company first to give them a heads up. Again, the shop told me that my credit card wouldn't authorize. So I am at a loss. Any tips/tricks if there is a third round?


Pre-authorization worked for me. Otherwise, use a seller that accepts Paypal.


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

Third Costco in Saint Louis had the Nighthawk. If anyone lives here, the Costco on Manchester has 4 left.

Side note... It's probably not a huge deal and I am probably being overly critical. I have read that these Nighthawks are extremely accurate with the second hand hitting the markers everytime. Mine is slightly off. The OCD in me wants it to hit the mark but maybe I can deal with it.

Thoughts? 

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Penfold36 said:


> Well, this is the 2nd time my order got cancelled from the Global Rakuten 20% deal. I have no idea how you guys get these orders completed. The first time the shop told me that my credit card wouldn't authorize. By the time they cancelled my order, the promotion was over so I let it go. When the deal popped up again, I called my credit card company first to give them a heads up. Again, the shop told me that my credit card wouldn't authorize. So I am at a loss. Any tips/tricks if there is a third round?


Most Rakuten Seller's (at least the one's I've dealt with) only want to deal with PayPal due to CC fraud. It usually states it on their web page.

I order the watch off their site, then they reply back within a day or less with an email stating what the purchase price including shipping charges will be and then they complete the PP invoice and deduct total payment.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

A few really good standout (to me, anyways) deals currently at VIP Outlet...

Frederique Constant Manufacture World Timer ("Like New") for $1018.73 (As reference points, Amazon has it for $2900 and Jomashop for $2495) https://vipoutlet.com/product/frederique-constant-fc718wm4h6-mens-world-timer-swiss-automatic-watch/.

Carl F. Bucherer Manero chrono ("Grade A Refurb") for $2149.69 (Amazon: $6999; Jomashop: $5325): https://vipoutlet.com/product/carl-...ns-manero-black-chronograph-dial-strap-watch/

Tag Heuer Link Calibre 18 chrono ("Like New") for $1536.80 (Amazon: $5649.95; Jomashop: $3195, but not in stock...so I'm assuming this might be a slightly older model): https://vipoutlet.com/product/tag-h...-analog-display-swiss-automatic-silver-watch/

Tick, toc, tempting......


----------



## lolo96706 (Apr 8, 2010)

Penfold36 said:


> Well, this is the 2nd time my order got cancelled from the Global Rakuten 20% deal. I have no idea how you guys get these orders completed. The first time the shop told me that my credit card wouldn't authorize. By the time they cancelled my order, the promotion was over so I let it go. When the deal popped up again, I called my credit card company first to give them a heads up. Again, the shop told me that my credit card wouldn't authorize. So I am at a loss. Any tips/tricks if there is a third round?


All my transactions work with Paypal.


----------



## Adramyttium (Mar 2, 2017)

the Apostle said:


> Third Costco in Saint Louis had the Nighthawk. If anyone lives here, the Costco on Manchester has 4 left.
> 
> Side note... It's probably not a huge deal and I am probably being overly critical. I have read that these Nighthawks are extremely accurate with the second hand hitting the markers everytime. Mine is slightly off. The OCD in me wants it to hit the mark but maybe I can deal with it.
> 
> ...


I got the version with the black dial for around $150 during a special Amazon sale. The second hand was way off, stopping between each index mark. I returned it for a replacement. The second hand on this one is aligned perfectly.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> A few really good standout (to me, anyways) deals currently at VIP Outlet...
> 
> Frederique Constant Manufacture World Timer ("Like New") for $1018.73 (As reference points, Amazon has it for $2900 and Jomashop for $2495) https://vipoutlet.com/product/frederique-constant-fc718wm4h6-mens-world-timer-swiss-automatic-watch/.
> 
> ...


Love that Bucherer, but they sell for much less even with a bracelet.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/CARL-F-BUC...103332?hash=item41d65a19e4:g:hmIAAOSwo4pYLJDi

The FC looks like a great deal. These go for $1600 pre-owned.

Tag looks like a good deal also. $1500 is on the low end for any Tag auto chrono.


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

the Apostle said:


> Thoughts?


Costco has a great return policy and the word on the street is that that still have four more in stock.


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

Wutch said:


> Costco has a great return policy and the word on the street is that that still have four more in stock.


LMAO. I'm going back tomorrow.

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

traczu said:


> Mine has the same status from 12/12 so I guess I have more reasons to worry


Have you received anything? I have something shipped from USPS and it's been stuck since the 15/12 and there has been zero update since.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Penfold36 said:


> Well, this is the 2nd time my order got cancelled from the Global Rakuten 20% deal. I have no idea how you guys get these orders completed. The first time the shop told me that my credit card wouldn't authorize. By the time they cancelled my order, the promotion was over so I let it go. When the deal popped up again, I called my credit card company first to give them a heads up. Again, the shop told me that my credit card wouldn't authorize. So I am at a loss. Any tips/tricks if there is a third round?


I have heard from people that most Japanese sellers do not take foreign credit cards. The best way to ensure your purchase is to use PayPal.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

raheelc said:


> Update:
> 
> Received the Oris der meistertaucher from Perfect Timing on Amazon, and the watch looks great, and it does indeed come with the complete set (strap and titanium bracelet, along with extra screws, and the special screwdriver. And the Pelican case-style box). Great watch, and incredibly light!


Thank you for posting it. I received mine as well. Pretty cool, huh?

Been really into Oris lately and regulators are one of my many weaknesses:









I'm having a blast lately pulling in good pieces by raising what I'm willing to spend, like most of us do over time. I'm pretty sure I'm on a collision course with this:


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Pneuma said:


> I have heard from people that most Japanese sellers do not take foreign credit cards. The best way to ensure your purchase is to use PayPal.


Makes sense. A lot of Japanese businesses in Japan do not take any credit cards. Japan is still a cash-based society.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I got my Rakuten Global/Ebates 20% watch today. It's everything I hoped it would be. It may not show up in my lousy cell phone pic, but everything about it looks and feels quality, a notch above. The bezel action can only be described as sexy.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I got my Rakuten Global/Ebates 20% watch today. It's everything I hoped it would be. It may not show up in my lousy cell phone pic, but everything about it looks and feels quality, a notch above. The bezel action can only be described as sexy.
> 
> View attachment 12799707


Saturation diver?


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

So glad you guys posted about receiving your rakuten orders. Decided to check my tracking and it showed delivered, lo and behold it was sitting on my front step. Weird, have always had to sign for orders from Japan.

I ordered from shop 'one more', and they processed my cc with no issues. Obligatory look at my new toy pic:









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

Newegg has the Orient Nami for $158.

ORIENT MEN'S BLACK SILICONE BAND STEEL CASE AUTOMATIC ANALOG WATCH FAC09003B0 - Newegg.Com
https://m.newegg.com/products/9SIA6...aPr3q3BjYTMhbvvAyMIaAiaQEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

jmoneyfh said:


> So glad you guys posted about receiving your rakuten orders. Decided to check my tracking and it showed delivered, lo and behold it was sitting on my front step. Weird, have always had to sign for orders from Japan.
> 
> I ordered from shop 'one more', and they processed my cc with no issues. Obligatory look at my new toy pic:
> 
> ...


Ok, the stories you have heard about the stock strap on this beauty undersell just how truly awful it is. So much better on the B&R horween chromexcel. Thanks to whoever posted that deal, if they are still available in the clearance section I heartily recommend.









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

jmoneyfh said:


> So glad you guys posted about receiving your rakuten orders. Decided to check my tracking and it showed delivered, lo and behold it was sitting on my front step. Weird, have always had to sign for orders from Japan.
> 
> I ordered from shop 'one more', and they processed my cc with no issues. Obligatory look at my new toy pic:
> 
> ...


Got the same watch from the same seller! Hoping mine is delivered tomorrow. I ordered on 12/30 but it didn't ship till about 1/5.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Got the same watch from the same seller! Hoping mine is delivered tomorrow. I ordered on 12/30 but it didn't ship till about 1/5.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered mine the same day (12/30) and it didn't ship until 1/9. 2 days from Osaka to Michigan 









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

the Apostle said:


> Third Costco in Saint Louis had the Nighthawk. If anyone lives here, the Costco on Manchester has 4 left.
> 
> Side note... It's probably not a huge deal and I am probably being overly critical. I have read that these Nighthawks are extremely accurate with the second hand hitting the markers everytime. Mine is slightly off. The OCD in me wants it to hit the mark but maybe I can deal with it.
> 
> ...


Both at mine (including the one I picked up) had the second hand slightly off. Oh well.

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Tanker G1 said:


> Thank you for posting it. I received mine as well. Pretty cool, huh?
> 
> Been really into Oris lately and regulators are one of my many weaknesses:
> 
> ...


Yep, definitely loving the regulator! The attention to detail on the watch is second to none IMHO. For example, the subdials, both the markers and hands, are lumed. You don't see that very often on a watch:










Also, Funny you mention the Calibre 111, I just received this yesterday:










Another excellent watch, with a great/unique complication. I may have to end up selling my Speedy Pro so I don't dig myself into a hole with this one lol. I had actually bought the same watch in November from Certified Watch Store for significantly less (on a strap), but there was dust on the dial, so I ended up returning it.


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

mefuzzy said:


> Have you received anything? I have something shipped from USPS and it's been stuck since the 15/12 and there has been zero update since.


Nothing new, thats the latest status: ENVIO DESPACHADO AL PAIS DE DESTINO .12/12/2017 15:47 ...AEROPUERTO .
I guess I have to be patient.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

For those who might prefer the PVD version of the CS 2 Precidrive (C024-447-17-051-22), it's included in Ashford's weekly sale for *$288*. Compare to $549 at Jomashop, $495 on Ebay.

Link


----------



## willwsv (Jan 10, 2018)

Just received this watch from a UK Company called Rubicon Watch Company, Henry London HL39-CS-0014, Saw an advertisement from them on Facebook claiming they had a flash sale going on for the week. As you may know in the UK our jewellery stores are full of brands like Pulsar, Casio, Henry London etc. After looking around the store, they had some great markdowns but in the end I decided on the Henry London.

It's definitely a watch that is a fashion-type brand, and has cut corners to reduce it's cost but overall I think it's an extremely nice watch. Cost me *£49.99* which is *£100 less than it's £150 retail*, partly due to it being advertised as an ex-display item, but as you an see from the photo, there's not a mark on it. Definitely recommend this company for people who are looking for those affordable watch bargains living in the UK.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

AMEX $50 was burning a hole in my pocket.

Thanks for the Heads Up!



TheSanDiegan said:


> For those who might prefer the PVD version of the CS 2 Precidrive (C024-447-17-051-22), it's included in Ashford's weekly sale for *$288*. Compare to $549 at Jomashop, $495 on Ebay.
> 
> Link


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

willwsv said:


> Just received this watch from a UK Company called Rubicon Watch Company, Henry London HL39-CS-0014, Saw an advertisement from them on Facebook claiming they had a flash sale going on for the week. As you may know in the UK our jewellery stores are full of brands like Pulsar, Casio, Henry London etc. After looking around the store, they had some great markdowns but in the end I decided on the Henry London.
> 
> It's definitely a watch that is a fashion-type brand, and has cut corners to reduce it's cost but overall I think it's an extremely nice watch. Cost me *£49.99* which is *£100 less than it's £150 retail*, partly due to it being advertised as an ex-display item, but as you an see from the photo, there's not a mark on it. Definitely recommend this company for people who are looking for those affordable watch bargains living in the UK.


I can also confirm Rubicon is a great store, bought some watches from them and they are very responsive to my queries.
Their ex-display watches are usually great bargains, I took a look at those Henry London too.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

ManOnTime said:


> Gorgeous. I think I'm going to pick one up.
> 
> What is the lug size, and buckle size? I'm going to get a different strap but I want to use that buckle.


Lug size is 20mm. Buckle size is 18mm. The strap itself is huge...84mm & 132mm!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

ayem-bee said:


> Lug size is 20mm. Buckle size is 18mm. The strap itself is huge...84mm & 132mm!


Thanks!

The strap length would be perfect for me (big wrists), but I'm just not positive I could pull off white.


----------



## mmmSR (Nov 26, 2016)

jmoneyfh said:


> Ok, the stories you have heard about the stock strap on this beauty undersell just how truly awful it is. So much better on the B&R horween chromexcel. Thanks to whoever posted that deal, if they are still available in the clearance section I heartily recommend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest, I never had any problems with the stock strap. Yes, it was extremely stiff from the beginning (it even made the watch "stand" away from the wrist), but putting the watch on a pillow in the watch box has solved that after two days - it took the shape of the pillow and was super comfortable afterwards. The glossy finish looked like that the strap would be damaged pretty fast by buckling and unbuckling, but I have thrown it on a deployant clasp (been doing it on all leather straps, costs 20 EUR in a matched finish and color and saves a lot of strap life).

Nevertheless, it also looks great on a green NATO and the best thing for it is the original bracelet. Yes, expensive (relative to the watch). Yes, hard to find (usually stock comes on and off on eBay and Japan suppliers, waited half a year for one to come by).
But it works great (brushed finish matches the brushed finish of the lugs, it may have slightly different color on the photo because of angles, but it really looks great):


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

Timekeeping Machine Sale
$67~
FC ANALYTICS
$62
Amazon Fulfilled

They are claiming +-.2 second accuracy in the readings which is quite frankly incredible.

Ready more about it here:
https://frederiqueconstant.com/support/analytics/

From what I am reading if you can get the lift angle from specs of the movement, you can get an calculation on amplitude.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

AsAnAtheist said:


> Timekeeping Machine Sale
> $67~
> FC ANALYTICS
> 
> ...


Good price on a [email protected] product

Mine seldom works...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Good price on a [email protected] product
> 
> Mine seldom works...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Really? That's a bummer. Ill see how mine works out.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

frogles said:


> allowed here. probably you have to register on MD first


No they're not.

Posts deleted.


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

traczu said:


> Nothing new, thats the latest status: ENVIO DESPACHADO AL PAIS DE DESTINO .12/12/2017 15:47 ...AEROPUERTO .
> I guess I have to be patient.


You try plugging in the tracking num to USPS tracking? Should pick up where Chile left off.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

brokensentences said:


> You try plugging in the tracking num to USPS tracking? Should pick up where Chile left off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I could have done in but I am located Europe so not much chance for a sucess 

But Polish Post website doesn't show anything as well. I hope I will get it sooner or later as those Martu straps look really nice.


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

traczu said:


> I could have done in but I am located Europe so not much chance for a sucess
> 
> But Polish Post website doesn't show anything as well. I hope I will get it sooner or later as those Martu straps look really nice.


Haha my mistake, friend.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Orient Ray II on Massdrop for $139.99. Original post inadvertently had a referral code in it and the post got deleted. Re-posting for anyone that may have missed it.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-ray-raven-ii-automatic-watch


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

How does FC Analytics compare to a dedicated timegrapher like Weishi 1000?



Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Good price on a [email protected] product
> 
> Mine seldom works...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Pneuma said:


> How does FC Analytics compare to a dedicated timegrapher like Weishi 1000?


I don't have experience with the Weishi but the FC. Clip doesn't pickup the beat of half my watches (I know how to adjust for Lift angle et al)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

I don't buy a lot on Ebay. If you purchase a watch (through an auction in this example, though not sure if that is important) from a private seller, are there any coupons or rebates available? Do EBates work when buying from individuals instead of large commercial sellers?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

jk1492 said:


> I don't buy a lot on Ebay. If you purchase a watch (through an auction in this example, though not sure if that is important) from a private seller, are there any coupons or rebates available? Do EBates work when buying from individuals instead of large commercial sellers?


BeFrugal works with eBay. And sign up for eBay Bucks on eBay as well. Every little bit helps.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

CERTINA DS 1 Powermatic 80 with bracelet = $319 with code SDCERT319

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/C029-407-11-051-00.pid


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

AsAnAtheist said:


> Timekeeping Machine Sale
> $67~
> FC ANALYTICS
> $62
> ...


Mine works great. One nice thing about it is that you can get a measurement in all 6 positions in just a few minutes.

It even worked on this Tag with a fairly thick case.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

NOT A DEAL

(It ended yesterday)

These are the lovely bandrbands that we're on sale a last week. Only thing I regret is not buying all 4...


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

And, adding my Wife's Amex $50 to deal makes it even better.

Thanks for the Head Up!



Peace N Time said:


> CERTINA DS 1 Powermatic 80 with bracelet = $319 with code SDCERT319
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/C029-407-11-051-00.pid


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

househalfman said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> (It ended yesterday)
> 
> These are the lovely bandrbands that we're on sale a last week. Only thing I regret is not buying all 4...


I know it! I regret not buying at least one.


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

househalfman said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> (It ended yesterday)
> 
> These are the lovely bandrbands that we're on sale a last week. Only thing I regret is not buying all 4...


I know it! I regret not buying at least one.


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

househalfman said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> These are the lovely bandrbands that we're on sale a last week. Only thing I regret is not buying all 4...


methinks that f71 cleared out the entire horween stock for B&R - I bot 3


----------



## Recht (May 8, 2006)

Casio G Shock GXW560WB-5 Solar Atomic $64.99
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh.../292301108814?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c1


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

mannal said:


> And, adding my Wife's Amex $50 to deal makes it even better.
> 
> Thanks for the Head Up!


One of the rarest instances that a wife comes in handy in this hobby.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

househalfman said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> (It ended yesterday)
> 
> These are the lovely bandrbands that we're on sale a last week. Only thing I regret is not buying all 4...


I agree... tried to go back and buy more!


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Recht said:


> Casio G Shock GXW560WB-5 Solar Atomic $64.99
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh.../292301108814?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c1


Had $72 in eBay bucks, so of course I had to get one...been looking for a beater w/ a tide graph.


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Good price on a [email protected] product
> 
> Mine seldom works...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


No issues with mine. Used it with 10 watches, no issues. You do need to take readings in a quiet area.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Got the Certina DS2 from Ashford this afternoon.

That's a keeper. A nice watch, period. At $232, an incredible bargain. Slim, looks great, light, nice strap and a VERY cool TC HAQ movement. Time to move a Citizen out of the box. At 41 mm, this one is a winner for me.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

And a pic


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Got my SARB017 from Rakuten today. Love it. I immediately took the strap off to put on another watch I don't wear to break it in on a pillow. I put it on a B&R suede strap which I think works well.

First quick shot:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Certina DS Podium Automatic C001-407-16-037-00, 38mm, 100m WR, sapphire crystal front and back, 2824-2 movement, *$264.10*:
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/ds-podium/C001-407-16-037-00.pid
More photos at Jomashop (where it's OOS):
https://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c001-407-16-037-00.html










Or model C001-407-16-037-01, *$273.60*:
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/ds-podium/C001-407-16-037-01.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=232
More photos at Jomashop (where it's OOS):
https://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c001-407-16-037-01.html


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Date Automatic, AL-525N4S6B, 44mm x 11mm, 100m WR, sapphire crystal, Alpina Calibre AL-525, *$495*. $737 on ebay (after shopworn). Deal on this in Jan, 17 was $480. Now OOS at Amazon, Joma.

https://www.shopworn.com/product/alpina-startimer-pilot-date-automatic-mens-watch-al-525n4s6b/










In google images it looks better on a brown strap and the dial looks more striking:


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Certified Watch Store has that blue dial Alpina on brown leather for $524.99 before coupon or cashback, although that crown looks like it could be a wrist digger.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

May be a deal. Sam's Club is closing 63 stores nationwide with discounts starting at 25% off, not sure if this applies to watches but that would make for some good deals. I regularly see Omega's planet ocean, Tag's, Bulova's, Citizen's, Seiko's and others, expect long lines and must be a member.


----------



## ChicaneHntr (Jan 27, 2017)

An older Victorinox model on amazon down to $235, a pretty good price. Camelx3 says its lowest on Amazon was $224 back in 2016. 
Sapphire, AR, steel bracelet, ETA 2824. I wanted one of these last year, never picked one up. Maybe I will after my wallet recovers from the holiday madness 

https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Swiss-241370-Officers-Mecha/dp/B002T190LI/ref=cts_wa_1_vtp


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Oris Artelier Date Silver Dial Brown Leather Men's Watch 733-7670-4051LS ($510 USD)​
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I4UOSQ...&ascsubtag=8e8f9edce91296b6b197ec9f396dbe3d_S

This seems to be listed at $600 or more everywhere else. See Jomashop's page for a better look at specs and details.

https://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-01-733-7670-4051-07-5-21-70fc.html


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Any pro tips for newbies as we approach Spring? TIA


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Any pro tips for newbies as we approach Spring? TIA


Stock up on antihistamines!


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Any pro tips for newbies as we approach Spring? TIA


Decide what type of watches you want and wait for them. Don't buy the sale.

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

MstrDabbles said:


> Decide what type of watches you want and wait for them. Don't buy the sale.
> 
> From Rick's LG G6


It seems kind of quiet after all the Christmas shopping excitement. Are there other sale seasons to plan for? Do Ebay and Rakuten discounts follow a schedule? It sounds like Ebates is an essential tool to have (I'm not signed up, yet). Are there others?

Finally, are new watch models introduced around the same time every year?

The antihistamines that work are the ones that put me to sleep!


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

AsAnAtheist said:


> Timekeeping Machine Sale
> FC ANALYTICS ~$62
> https://frederiqueconstant.com/support/analytics/


I've been using iPhone apps with an iPhone (or compatible) headphone's mic as the mic/pickup. The FC one's pricey in comparison, but might be better... does anyone know if it works with non-FC apps?


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

ChicaneHntr said:


> View attachment 12802171


This watch has been in my wishlist on eBay for years but I didn't pull the trigger because of the lack of a bracelet with screwed links. I have the same watch in quartz version, in general it's a good and well-made piece. If you don't mind the weak bracelet it's a good watch to wear.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

MstrDabbles said:


> Decide what type of watches you want and wait for them. Don't buy the sale.
> 
> From Rick's LG G6


Yup, I've been avoiding $200 Bulovas and now have enough saved up for the Rolex Explorer II that I really want! (Seriously...)

No offense if you really like Bulovas, I just don't need every one that goes on sale...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> It seems kind of quiet after all the Christmas shopping excitement. Are there other sale seasons to plan for? Do Ebay and Rakuten discounts follow a schedule? It sounds like Ebates is an essential tool to have (I'm not signed up, yet). Are there others?
> 
> Finally, are new watch models introduced around the same time every year?
> 
> The antihistamines that work are the ones that put me to sleep!


New models for most of the brands that we are familiar with in the thread, and F71 in general, are introduced at Basel.

https://www.baselworld.com/en-US.aspx

SIHH is where most of the luxury brands introduce new products, although there is some crossover.

https://sihh.org/?lang=en

The big news at Basel is that it's about half the size it has been historically with many brands either scaling back their presence or not participating at all.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/anthon...-fair-to-be-reduced-by-two-days/#6cd1b952942a


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Victorinox Men's 241651 Chrono Classics XLS 45mm Black Watch $199.99








https://amazon.com/Victorinox-241651-Chrono-Classics-Black/dp/B00J0G247C/

I have the blue version on a stainless bracelet. Nice looking watch.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

They have the blue citizen nighthawk at the Costco in oakbrook, IL (Chicago suburb), FYI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Victorinox Infantry Vintage Chrono Quartz - $129.99 @ MD

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-infantry-vintage-chrono-quartz-watch


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Timex Easton Avenue TW2P892009J for $34.99 at Sierra Trading Post. Use today's Sierra coupon for 25% off, knocking it down to $26.24, with 99¢ shipping on a $50 order. Unfortunately, you have to be on STP's mailing list to access the sale. I tried linking to the sale coupon's web page, but it doesn't work when I post it here.

Buy Carhartt t-shirts to make $50, they're on the coupon and you can't have too many.










39mm case width, 20mm lug width, 30M WR. Brass (not steel) case.

So what's special about this, beside the sale coupon price? The Timex expansion bracelet! Compared to Speidel Twist-O-Flex, a Timex expansion bracelet is sturdier but pulls more hair. To that parent or older relative who _demands_ an expansion bracelet, the hair pulling will be a sign of quality!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

fearlessleader said:


> I've been using iPhone apps with an iPhone (or compatible) headphone's mic as the mic/pickup. The FC one's pricey in comparison, but might be better... does anyone know if it works with non-FC apps?


What apps do you use?
Does any know if there is a free app...or which one is the best -for iPhone?
Thanks


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

TheSanDiegan said:


> For those who might prefer the PVD version of the CS 2 Precidrive (C024-447-17-051-22), it's included in Ashford's weekly sale for *$288*. Compare to $549 at Jomashop, $495 on Ebay.
> 
> Link


The red version is $268.80 after coupon code hello18. https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...024-447-17-051-33.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=16









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

This is a watch that's new on my radar, so I don't know the pricing history, but this strikes me a a good deal - Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 Auto, two left with red bezel at $489 at CWS.

Pic from A Blog to Watch (edited to add - pic shows aftermarket strap, comes on black silicone) -









I'm very tempted to make it one left at $489. ;-)

It's also worth noting that some outlets are indicating that the watch has been discontinued, though I don't see anything on Alpina's website to confirm.


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

CWS also has the Alpiner 4 with silver dial at the same price, $489. If it were the blue dial, I would have bought with little hesitation -

Pic swiped from Joma (where it's listed at $749) -


----------



## hyperchord24 (Sep 2, 2016)

Just an update for the Sam's Club closings, starting Tuesday, they will be going to 50% off. A steal if they still have any watches left (dunno if that schedule is nation-wide)


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

Seiko Recraft series SNKN75 $79.99 after discount Hello18 at Ashford - lowest I saw, looks out of stock at some retailers.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

hyperchord24 said:


> Just an update for the Sam's Club closings, starting Tuesday, they will be going to 50% off. A steal if they still have any watches left (dunno if that schedule is nation-wide)


Will it really be 50% across the board? This would seem unlikely to me, especially for watches. Why would I sell a $3000 Breitling for $1500 when I could ship to a store that isn't closing? I imagine the 50% is going to be limited to perishable items or other bulk items like paper towels that aren't worth sending elsewhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

jmoneyfh said:


> The red version is $268.80 after coupon code hello18. https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...024-447-17-051-33.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=16


Needed to use my Amex offer on something, so this works. $211 net after 3% cashback and Amex.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

BrandonR said:


> MstrDabbles said:
> 
> 
> > Decide what type of watches you want and wait for them. Don't buy the sale.
> ...


Certainly accurate advice. I tend to, so far, prefer a combination of quantity and quality. For me, that means I'd rather have 8-10 watches I can buy on deals or used for $500-$800 each, instead of saving for one Rolex and one JLC. But I assume that will change soon.

The purchases I have mostly regretted are the discount cheapies.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

went to Costco yesterday and picked-up the blue Nighthawk...


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Not a deal.



drwindsurf said:


> What apps do you use?
> Does any know if there is a free app...or which one is the best -for iPhone?
> Thanks


I bought and use Watch Tuner Timegrapher which uses the mic on an earphone. So the mic is free but not a clip on like the FC one. Measures everything I'd guess one would want. Next is to understand those numbers (degrees etc.) and how to tweak my watches.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

cornorama said:


> Seiko Recraft series SNKN75 $79.99 after discount Hello18 at Ashford - lowest I saw, looks out of stock at some retailers.
> 
> View attachment 12803639


Here is the link for anyone who is interested:
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...-series/SNKN75.pid?so=1&nid=sct_Seiko Recraft


----------



## Mkart31 (Oct 9, 2016)

That Recraft model is ok deal. It is made in Malesia by the way.


----------



## hyperchord24 (Sep 2, 2016)

achernob said:


> Will it really be 50% across the board? This would seem unlikely to me, especially for watches. Why would I sell a $3000 Breitling for $1500 when I could ship to a store that isn't closing? I imagine the 50% is going to be limited to perishable items or other bulk items like paper towels that aren't worth sending elsewhere.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude, the sign in the store said everything 25% off. The fine print said nothing about watches or jewelry. In fact, there was pretty limited fine print. But what the .... do I know? It's not like I was in the store and read the signs right in front of my face or anything. Anyway, I'm sure there's more specific info on slickdeals


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Although a quartz, this Certina is just $185 after coupon hello18 , I like how clean and neat the design is, looks very much like the new Mido ocean star :










https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/ds-first/C014-410-17-051-00.pid?nid=cpg_cat2950458&so=49


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

Windmiller said:


> First post for me. Been reading this forum for a while and never knew that TJ Maxx was so good for affordable watches. I picked up this piece from TJ Maxx Buena Park, Ca yesterday for $120.
> 
> They had a lot of great eco drive Citizen's too.


I was able to pick up this same Victorinox 241647 watch today at the Spanish Fork UT TJ Maxx for $79.99. It was on clearance.


----------



## Indyboot (Jan 1, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> Oris Artelier Date Silver Dial Brown Leather Men's Watch 733-7670-4051LS ($510 USD)​
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I4UOSQ...&ascsubtag=8e8f9edce91296b6b197ec9f396dbe3d_S
> 
> This seems to be listed at $600 or more everywhere else. See Jomashop's page for a better look at specs and details.
> ...


Does Oris do anything to upgrade the movement from the base Sellita SW200-1? Trying to find out if these and similar models would be comparable to 2824-2, and if so, which grade? Elabore?


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Indyboot said:


> Does Oris do anything to upgrade the movement from the base Sellita SW200-1? Trying to find out if these and similar models would be comparable to 2824-2, and if so, which grade? Elabore?


No idea. But this guy seems to think it is a top grade movement rather than elabore, which is what others seem to think. There doesn't seem to be any definitive info from Oris.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f22/my-o...ovement-clearly-custom-spec-oris-3284010.html


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Wutch said:


> This is a watch that's new on my radar, so I don't know the pricing history, but this strikes me a a good deal - Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 Auto, two left with red bezel at $489 at CWS.
> 
> Pic from A Blog to Watch (edited to add - pic shows aftermarket strap, comes on black silicone) -
> 
> ...


It's a terrific watch. I've got that in red too.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

thechin said:


> Although a quartz, this Certina is just $185 after coupon hello18 , I like how clean and neat the design is, looks very much like the new Mido ocean star :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you search this model on here, I'm pretty sure someone did a review here. The real life pictures showed one awesome looking watch.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Wutch said:


> This is a watch that's new on my radar, so I don't know the pricing history, but this strikes me a a good deal - Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 Auto, two left with red bezel at $489 at CWS.
> 
> Pic from A Blog to Watch (edited to add - pic shows aftermarket strap, comes on black silicone) -
> 
> ...


Love the look but couldnt pull it off due to its big presence on my 7.25in wrist.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

From Slickdeals
Massdrop has Glycine Combat 6 Classic Moonphase Automatic Watch for $380


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> It's a terrific watch. I've got that in red too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Do you happen to have any side-by-side size comparison shots? I hear that they wear small, but the 44mm still concerns me a bit.

edit: you know - never mind. It's a tempting watch, but I'm going to resist the sale and concentrate on the blue Alpiner 4, which has the potential to be more of an everyday watch for me. Thank you for input, though - appreciate it.


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

Tres said:


> Love the look but couldnt pull it off due to its big presence on my 7.25in wrist.


That's my concern and about my wrist size. I don't think that the lug-to-lug will be a problem and personal preference will come in to play with presence, but I wish that I could see it in the metal rather than play the return game.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Indyboot said:


> Does Oris do anything to upgrade the movement from the base Sellita SW200-1? Trying to find out if these and similar models would be comparable to 2824-2, and if so, which grade? Elabore?


There's a whole forum area devoted to Oris watches. That would be the best place to get an answer to your question: Oris


----------



## i3rianf (Nov 25, 2017)

Bulova Automatic 96K100 Open Heart Window 40mm Watch Aviator Sunglasses Box Set for $159.99 shipped on eBay from seller: officialwatchdeals


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

i3rianf said:


> Bulova Automatic 96K100 Open Heart Window 40mm Watch Aviator Sunglasses Box Set for $159.99 shipped on eBay from seller: officialwatchdeals
> View attachment 12806215


That's a good deal.

That watch would be 10 times more stunning if it didn't have the open heart.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

i3rianf said:


> Bulova Automatic 96K100 Open Heart Window 40mm Watch Aviator Sunglasses Box Set for $159.99 shipped on eBay from seller: officialwatchdeals
> View attachment 12806215


Come on people, if you can post the picture, you can post the link.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/263339325672


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

i3rianf said:


> Bulova Automatic 96K100 Open Heart Window 40mm Watch Aviator Sunglasses Box Set for $159.99 shipped on eBay from seller: officialwatchdeals
> View attachment 12806215


Dial face says 21 jewels so assume this is some version of the Miyota 82XX at least. Mineral crystal, 30M WR, would say $159 is about right, maybe.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> Come on people, if you can post the picture, you can post the link.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/263339325672


I assume that if they don't post a link, they don't REALLY want us to look at it :roll:


----------



## i3rianf (Nov 25, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> Come on people, if you can post the picture, you can post the link.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/263339325672


As a new member it wouldn't let me....


----------



## i3rianf (Nov 25, 2017)

double post


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

i3rianf said:


> As a new member it wouldn't let me....


Haha he got you guys there


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Dexclusive has the Seiko solar-powered model SNE095P1 for $88.99. It's $82.76 after Be Frugal rebate. Looks fantastic to my eye. They call it a GMT but I don't believe it is.

Seiko Solar Power GMT Men's Quartz Watch - SNE095P1 | Dexclusive.com


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

Areatrend still has a few Bulova 98b225 Precisionists left. The price is down to $112.95. If you sign up for their email, they give a 10% off code which would bring it to $101.65.

https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova...metal-stainless-steel-quartz-watch-1681914452


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

ChicaneHntr said:


> An older Victorinox model on amazon down to $235, a pretty good price. Camelx3 says its lowest on Amazon was $224 back in 2016.
> Sapphire, AR, steel bracelet, ETA 2824. I wanted one of these last year, never picked one up. Maybe I will after my wallet recovers from the holiday madness
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Swiss-241370-Officers-Mecha/dp/B002T190LI/ref=cts_wa_1_vtp
> ...


In addition to the black dial above, the same 3rd party seller has good prices on two other colorways. Plus: free shipping, free returns:

Grey, *$240*:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002T1B0JS/








White, *$249*:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002QHMJQI/










This white dial watch shows better in other photos on google images. From the WUS Vic thread (on alt. strap);


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> In addition to the black dial above, the same 3rd party seller has good prices on two other colorways. Plus: free shipping, free returns:
> 
> This white dial watch shows better in other photos on google images. From the WUS Vic thread (on alt. strap);


I never understood the multi-date windows. What is the reason for it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I never understood the multi-date windows. What is the reason for it?


So you can see what the date tomorrow is going to be.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Tanker G1 said:


> So you can see what the date tomorrow is going to be.


.....brilliant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

I'd imagine multi-date windows are for legibility. It's easier to read that '11' in the wide window than it would be in a smaller window.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> So you can see what the date tomorrow is going to be.


Unless today is the last day of February, April, June, ...

I thought it was so you could figure out today's date when the minute hand interferes with the window.


----------



## Windmiller (Jan 11, 2018)

A local shop in Ontario Mills, Ca had all Seiko's 30% and they had a couple of the "Cocktail Time" flavors.
The SRPB77 was my favorite (blue hands are so beautiful to me), ended up being about $315 before tax and I'm going to have that baby on my wrist for any job interviews, after work drinks, etc. for the foreseeable future.








Looks like I'm going to return the watch from my first post so I don't go too overboard with the watches since I just started my watch collection. You can barely see my Hamilton in the left corner too that I absolutely love because it brought me into the watch world. Definitely excited to be more active on this board and learn more about horology, a lot of you guys are so knowledgeable. I think I'll plan on a Citizen Nighthawk and a Orient Ray 2/Mako USA 2 (blue) before the end of the year as well.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

i3rianf said:


> As a new member it wouldn't let me....





danktrees said:


> Haha he got you guys there


Not really.

He could still have posted the URL omitting the periods, or at the very least the item number.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

The Bulova Accutron II posted a few pages ago (https://goo.gl/GAa2Gh) came in yesterday, and the dark brown, crocodile grain De Beers strap I ordered came in today.

Changing the strap really changes the feel. It's definitely more masculine now, and I really like how the shade of rose gold Bulova picked skews more towards copper than pink. Not bad at all for $40.45 (plus $15 in Amazon credit for the strap).


















Crystal is nicely domed.










Couple of "artsy" shots.


----------



## Windmiller (Jan 11, 2018)

Would you guys say that the other leather straps on clearance at BandR are worth it?


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I never understood the multi-date windows. What is the reason for it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So if the minute hand is covering the date, 11th in this example, you can deduce it is the 11th by seeing the 10 & 12

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Windmiller said:


> Would you guys say that the other leather straps on clearance at BandR are worth it?


I think so; they aren't the nicest leather straps I've ever had, but they are really well made, and I love the option of having shorter straps (available on most BR straps) since I have small wrists.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Windmiller said:


> Would you guys say that the other leather straps on clearance at BandR are worth it?


I have two of their Rally Straps, definitely a good deal at the clearance price.


----------



## i3rianf (Nov 25, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> Not really.
> 
> He could still have posted the URL omitting the periods, or at the very least the item number.


You make it sound like It was my job to find a way around being blocked from posting urls and make it as easy as possible for you. ;-)
Next time I post something I will add periods, include the item number and the sellers username just for you. :-!
I did use the exact listing title of the item if someone wanted to copy and paste that just like you would with an item number. Thought that may help.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

i3rianf said:


> You make it sound like It was my job to find a way around being blocked from posting urls and make it as easy as possible for you. ;-)
> Next time I post something I will add periods, include the item number and the sellers username just for you. :-!
> I did use the exact listing title of the item if someone wanted to copy and paste that just like you would with an item number. Thought that may help.


CSB.

Now enough jibber jabber, back to deals. 

Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Victorinox Swiss Army Classic Maverick GS, 241434, 43mm x 12mm, 100m WR, sapphire crystal, *$188* from ashford's ebay store -- $194 on ashford's site. Another ebay seller is lower, but they don't take returns.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Victorinox...ick-GS-Mens-Quartz-Watch-241434-/182613796771


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko Recraft, SNKN70, 7s26 automatic, *45mm* x 12mm (Ashford says 43mm, but Joma and Amazon say 45mm), exhibition back, *$92.75*. $119 on Amazon, $124 on Jomashop, $117 (brand new w/ returns) on ebay.

Looking at the photos on google images, this looks like a large watch.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/seiko-watches-for-men-and-women/recraft-series/SNKN70.pid


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Edox Men's Les Vauberts Automatic Watch, 80081-3-NIN, 39mm x 9mm, 50m WR, swiss automatic, sapphire front and back, *$229* with code HELLO18. $385 on Amazon, $370 on ebay. Searching the thread, looks like the white dial model popped up a couple times for $250 in 2017.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/edox/les-vauberts/les-vauberts-automatic/80081-3-NIN.pid


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

Marathon is having a flash sale Jan. 19th from 11 AM - 11 PM EST


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Fortis Spacematic Classic Automatic, 623.10.52.M, 40mm x 12mm, ETA 2836-2, *$534*. Next price on ebay: $986.

Taking extended date windows to their natural conclusion.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fortis-For...c-Swiss-Watch-623-10-52-ON-SALE-/302517375937








(I think clearinghousesales on ebay is linked with upscaletime.com -- similar inventory and prices.)


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> (I think clearinghousesales on ebay is linked with upscaletime.com -- similar inventory and prices.)


Correct, same mob.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Dexclusive has the Seiko solar-powered model SNE095P1 for $88.99. It's $82.76 after Be Frugal rebate. Looks fantastic to my eye. They call it a GMT but I don't believe it is.
> 
> Seiko Solar Power GMT Men's Quartz Watch - SNE095P1 | Dexclusive.com


Saw this one on Amazon described as having "GMT markings" because of the secondary 13-24 on the inner dial. That's the only way it qualifies as a GMT watch. Still, that's a good deal for a solar Seiko with a bracelet.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Dexclusive has the Seiko solar-powered model SNE095P1 for $88.99. It's $82.76 after Be Frugal rebate. Looks fantastic to my eye. They call it a GMT but I don't believe it is.
> 
> Seiko Solar Power GMT Men's Quartz Watch - SNE095P1 | Dexclusive.com


I own this watch. Bought it nearly 3 years ago during a flash sale from the old WOW. It works flawlessly. Never understood the "GMT" branding (it isn't) other than the 24 hour markings on the inner dial. Speaking of the dial, the 6, 9 12 hour numerals are lumed as well as dot markers on each hour. The hour/minute and tip of second are also lumed. Typical Seiko lume. The watch measures about 39mm in diameter and svelte 10mm depth. My sample is phenomenally accurate, typically less than 2 sec per month. I've always felt this was an excellent value and would be an worthy gift for a "non-watch" person.


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

This Victorinox Chronograph is an ebay scam










Sorry


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

SKA761P1 Prospex Diver at Massdrop for $229.99US- most others are $20+ or higher that I saw. Oddly, none I could not find any listing at Amazon.

As always with Massdrop, check pricing and shipping before committing. Also, only 51 units available on this one.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-prospex-kinetic-diver-s-watch











Seiko
Model: SKA761P1
Movement: Seiko 5M82 kinetic
6-month power reserve
Case material: Stainless steel
Crystal: Hardlex
Caseback: Solid
Date window
Unidirectional rotating bezel
Power reserve indicator activated by pusher at 2 o'clock
Case diameter: 42 mm
Case thickness: 14.5 mm
Lug width: 20 mm
Lug to lug: 49.75 mm
Water resistance: 200 m (656 ft)


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

NOT A DEAL

In addition to watches, I buy lots of camera equipment. I have noted a vast increase of phoney Ebay ads for camera gear. Searching one camera, I reported 16 obviously fraudulent listings to Ebay that advised the buyer to follow a non-Ebay buying process, which of course is a scam. One key indicator is that the starting bid price is like 1% of the regular price of the item- obviously to gain attention. Once you click on their auction, it offers to sell the item for about 15-25% of regular price and to email the seller directly- off Ebay's system.

I am quite certain scammers are not only targeting photography equipment buyers, so a cautionary note to those that use Ebay to source their hobbies.

End of non-deal. As you were.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

guyinwatch said:


> This Victorinox Chronograph is $25.49 on Ebay. Not sure about the seller, but the next lowest price is $88
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Victorinox-Swiss-Army-Original-Chronograph-Mens-Quartz-Watch-241534/


Wow! That is an amazing deal. Looks like a pricing error to me though. Should have a "1" in front of that $25.49. 57 pcs sold as of this writing. eBay seller has very low feedback despite being on eBay for 5 years. I'm a bit skeptical, but use your credit card for the purchase and you'd be covered...

I would jump on this, but someone recently made the comment to buy the watch, not the deal. I already have a non-chronograph version of this watch and never wear it. In fact I'll probably sell it soon. So, even though a great deal, why buy a watch that you wouldn't wear?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

guyinwatch said:


> This Victorinox Chronograph is $25.49 on Ebay. Not sure about the seller, but the next lowest price is $88
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A somewhat inactive account, low feedback and selling a bunch of the same item for a price well, well below others.

Smells like a scam.


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

Versace Urban Gent at Massdrop for $899.99US, three units need to be sold for that price, 41 units available.









If this is the same watch.... it looks like a nice price but not the lowest ever.

As with any Massdrop purchase, research the price and shipping alternatives before committing.










Versace
Movement: *ETA 2895* 27-jewel automatic
28800 vph
42-hour power reserve
Case material: Stainless steel
Crystal: Sapphire
Caseback: Display
Date display
Case diameter: 44 mm
Case thickness: 12 mm
Lug width: 20 mm
Water resistance: 50 m (164 ft)
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/versace-urban-gent-automatic-watch


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Elkins45 said:


> Saw this one on Amazon described as having "GMT markings" because of the secondary 13-24 on the inner dial. That's the only way it qualifies as a GMT watch. Still, that's a good deal for a solar Seiko with a bracelet.


those would be military time markings, not GMT


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Dexclusive has the Seiko solar-powered model SNE095P1 for $88.99. It's $82.76 after Be Frugal rebate. Looks fantastic to my eye. They call it a GMT but I don't believe it is.
> 
> Seiko Solar Power GMT Men's Quartz Watch - SNE095P1 | Dexclusive.com


Review


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

That victorinox is tempting me to buy the deal. I don’t have a black watch or a chrono yet, but the styling is a bit modern for my taste. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

ManOnTime said:


> A somewhat inactive account, low feedback and selling a bunch of the same item for a price well, well below others.
> 
> Smells like a scam.


The beauty of PayPal. If it's a scam, that money is coming right back. If it's not, just found a great gift for someone who was looking for a watch.

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

MstrDabbles said:


> The beauty of PayPal. If it's a scam, that money is coming right back. If it's not, just found a great gift for someone who was looking for a watch.


Well, for those that don't want to encourage the scammers, it's available for under $70--a great price--on Ashford after coupon HELLO18
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/victorinox-swiss-army/original/original-chronograph/241534.pid?


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

MstrDabbles said:


> The beauty of PayPal. If it's a scam, that money is coming right back. If it's not, just found a great gift for someone who was looking for a watch.
> 
> From Rick's LG G6


Pulled the trigger on this one also!!!


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

cornorama said:


> SKA761P1 Prospex Diver at Massdrop for $229.99US- most others are $20+ or higher that I saw. Oddly, none I could not find any listing at Amazon.
> 
> As always with Massdrop, check pricing and shipping before committing. Also, only 51 units available on this one.
> 
> ...


Not a thread crap, just a caution re kinetic watches. I came close to buying early in my watch collecting odyssey but after research decided not an avenue I would pursue. A kinetic would be a suitable watch if it is one that you wore almost daily and are an active person. The power cell is charged by movement of your wrist. Not keeping the power cell charged sufficiently results in failure which requires replacement of the cell. What I surmised is that if you have a regular rotation of 2 or 3 watches, it may be OK but still not ideal. Do not expect to ever see the watch fully charged. I have a few too many watches (gross understatement if you asked my wife) and not uncommon to leave a watch in the case for several weeks before pulling out for a day or two of wear. Kinetic does not fit my collecting / life style. I freely admit that I have no direct experience with kinetic and would welcome input from others who have owned kinetics.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I had to change the capacitor on a kinetic Seiko recently, it is more involved than putting a new battery on a quartz for sure, also the cost is much higher ($25 from Ebay).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KerrySurfer (Dec 9, 2017)

Not sure if this is a bargain or not but Amazon UK have the Wenger 01.1743.102 Quartz Chrono for £59.28. It's listed elsewhere on the web for $275+ and it's white faced counterpart is £219 on Amazon UK.

amazon (dot) co (dot) uk /gp/product/B06Y67WBJV/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&psc=1

(apologies, I can't post links just yet!)

Any thoughts?!


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

I placed an order for the FC Worldtimer at VIPOutlet and just received an email that it was cancelled because "the product didn't meet quality assurance standards." Bummed out- really like the look of that one and in-house movement with that complication for that price is tough to beat. Anyone else get the same? Thanks for the original post though...


dumberdrummer said:


> A few really good standout (to me, anyways) deals currently at VIP Outlet...
> 
> Frederique Constant Manufacture World Timer ("Like New") for $1018.73 (As reference points, Amazon has it for $2900 and Jomashop for $2495)
> 
> ...


----------



## LdnJack (Jul 15, 2017)

KerrySurfer said:


> Not sure if this is a bargain or not but Amazon UK have the Wenger 01.1743.102 Quartz Chrono for £59.28. It's listed elsewhere on the web for $275+ and it's white faced counterpart is £219 on Amazon UK.
> 
> amazon (dot) co (dot) uk /gp/product/B06Y67WBJV/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&psc=1
> 
> ...


Check the price history on UK.camelcamelcamel.com - both versions have been mainly in the £65-£75 range so that seems a bit better than the usual price but certainly the £219 is not the normal selling price.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

KerrySurfer said:


> Not sure if this is a bargain or not but Amazon UK have the Wenger 01.1743.102 Quartz Chrono for £59.28. It's listed elsewhere on the web for $275+ and it's white faced counterpart is £219 on Amazon UK.
> 
> amazon (dot) co (dot) uk /gp/product/B06Y67WBJV/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&psc=1
> 
> ...


This blue dial with bracelet model in that series is also on sale, too, for just a little more: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wenger-01-1743-105-WENGER-Unisex-Watch/dp/B06Y68XY5Z/

I haven't tracked that particular Wenger series, but I would think ~ $100 USD would be a good deal for them. Someone else can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

This caution is warranted for Seiko's early kinetic models, hence the mixed initial reviews. However, modern capacitors extend power reserve to 4 months (vs 3 days of early 5M22 models), which render the issue moot.



MacInFL said:


> Not a thread crap, just a caution re kinetic watches. I came close to buying early in my watch collecting odyssey but after research decided not an avenue I would pursue. A kinetic would be a suitable watch if it is one that you wore almost daily and are an active person. The power cell is charged by movement of your wrist. Not keeping the power cell charged sufficiently results in failure which requires replacement of the cell. What I surmised is that if you have a regular rotation of 2 or 3 watches, it may be OK but still not ideal. Do not expect to ever see the watch fully charged. I have a few too many watches (gross understatement if you asked my wife) and not uncommon to leave a watch in the case for several weeks before pulling out for a day or two of wear. Kinetic does not fit my collecting / life style. I freely admit that I have no direct experience with kinetic and would welcome input from others who have owned kinetics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

rinsk21 said:


> I placed an order for the FC Worldtimer at VIPOutlet and just received an email that it was cancelled because "the product didn't meet quality assurance standards." Bummed out- really like the look of that one and in-house movement with that complication for that price is tough to beat. Anyone else get the same? Thanks for the original post though...


Really sorry to hear that. I only had one purchase experience with VIP Outlet and fortunately, it was a positive one. I bought an Oris listed in "Brand New" condition and what I received was just that....a brand new, never worn watch with all protective plastic in place with all proper packaging and documentation.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

How old is a "modern" capacitor please ? Are you the having a longer power reserve settles the problem entirely ? When i searched on kinetic this is exactly what i was told : for kinetics you'd better wear it a lot, and also that's not that easy to increase the PR. Thus a model perfect if worn alone but more difficult to include in a big collection.


son2silver said:


> This caution is warranted for Seiko's early kinetic models, hence the mixed initial reviews. However, modern capacitors extend power reserve to 4 months (vs 3 days of early 5M22 models), which render the issue moot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

double post


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

rinsk21 said:


> I placed an order for the FC Worldtimer at VIPOutlet and just received an email that it was cancelled because "the product didn't meet quality assurance standards." Bummed out- really like the look of that one and in-house movement with that complication for that price is tough to beat. Anyone else get the same? Thanks for the original post though...


Joma had it for sub 1000 during boxing week. You can try emailing them to see if they can still do that price. I doubt they will but you never know.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Really sorry to hear that. I only had one purchase experience with VIP Outlet and fortunately, it was a positive one. I bought an Oris listed in "Brand New" condition and what I received was just that....a brand new, never worn watch with all protective plastic in place with all proper packaging and documentation.


Yeah, probably don't NEED another watch but still...
Glad to hear you had a better experience- I'd never heard of VIP Outlet before this and figured this was a bad sign.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Worth a shot- thanks for the info. 


danktrees said:


> Joma had it for sub 1000 during boxing week. You can try emailing them to see if they can still do that price. I doubt they will but you never know.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

The 3023-5MZ capacitor has been around for 10+ years... I agree that 4-month power reserve does not solve the problem entirely. But there's a big gap between "might be OK in a 2-3 watch rotation" and a collection big enough where you don't wear a watch for months at a time (so, 15+ watches?). 
https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Watches-3023-5MZ-Kinetic-Capacitor/dp/B0006FKJU0/ref=sr_1_1?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1516046470&sr=1-1&nodeID=7141123011&psd=1&keywords=Seiko+Kinetic+Capacitor&refinements=p_89%3ASeiko+Watches

I reckon that the latter is common in this community, but perhaps it is sign that you don't need another watch, be it kinetic or mechanical...


manchette said:


> How old is a "modern" capacitor please ? Are you the having a longer power reserve settles the problem entirely ? When i searched on kinetic this is exactly what i was told : for kinetics you'd better wear it a lot, and also that's not that easy to increase the PR. Thus a model perfect if worn alone but more difficult to include in a big collection.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I realize the buzz on these has died down a bit but it seems like a great price nonetheless

$699

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-leather-strap-men-s-watch-al-550grn5aq6.html









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Kinetics.... My experience, if you wear it once a week/so, (being somewhat active) it'll stay at/near full charge. Worn less, mine will fall under the full 6 month reserve.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

My payment for the bogus Victorinox has yet to be accepted.

If you really want to have a Kinetic in your collection (I have "one of each" so handwind, auto, kinetic, solar, battery, radio controlled, SS, titanium, aluminum, new, vintage, mod, etc. - some of these overlap), you can buy a Philips Imageo or a toothbrush with induction charger (not my pics but I have the first charger setup):


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

cuica said:


> My payment for the bogus Victorinox has yet to be accepted.
> 
> If you really want to have a Kinetic in your collection (I have "one of each" so handwind, auto, kinetic, solar, battery, radio controlled, SS, titanium, aluminum, new, vintage, mod, etc. - some of these overlap), you can buy a Philips Imageo or a toothbrush with induction charger (not my pics but I have the first charger setup):


Sort of defeats the whole purpose of charging them with body motion. Just sayin'


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Sort of defeats the whole purpose of charging them with body motion. Just sayin'


Disagree....defeats nothing, but is additional juice for kinetics in a large rotation.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

nevermind...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

$87 Blue Angels Eco-Drive

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Me...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Maybe if we all believe strong enough it'll materialize. We can do it guys


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> $87 Blue Angels Eco-Drive
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Me...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Canadian scammers? That's new.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Canadian scammers? That's new.


do you think this one is a scammer too ?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...-Blue-Dial-41mm-Bracelet-Watch-/192427613319?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

johnMcKlane said:


> do you think this one is a scammer too ?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...-Blue-Dial-41mm-Bracelet-Watch-/192427613319?


They all are. They hack old Ebay accounts and list an item for cheap. Happens ALL THE TIME.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

cel4145 said:


> Sort of defeats the whole purpose of charging them with body motion. Just sayin'


The purpose of it was to have a collection with all affordable types of movement. I don't use this contraption on my sole Kinetic but in the past I was able to revive a couple of watches...


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

RyanD said:


> They all are. They hack old Ebay accounts and list an item for cheap. Happens ALL THE TIME.


I will buy with paypal ... it will be secure for me !?!"?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

johnMcKlane said:


> I will buy with paypal ... it will be secure for me !?!"?


It's an obvious scam. Why waste everyone's time?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

johnMcKlane said:


> I will buy with paypal ... it will be secure for me !?!"?


Several folks here already weighed in with their (probably correct) opinion that these are scams. But sure, go ahead, order away through PayPal and let us know how it all works out for ya!


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Several folks here already weighed in with their (probably correct) opinion that these are scams. But sure, go ahead, order away through PayPal and let us know how it all works out for ya!


I'm more interested in seeing the PayPal consumer protection in action.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Disagree....defeats nothing, but is additional juice for kinetics in a large rotation.


Sure it does. The idea behind the kinetic movement was that it was a response to the eco friendliness of solar. If you are sticking it in the charger, definitely "defeats" that eco idea of the design.


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

johnMcKlane said:


> do you think this one is a scammer too ?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...-Blue-Dial-41mm-Bracelet-Watch-/192427613319?


So an ebayer with 14 transactions, and that's never sold a thing in their history, all of the sudden finds themselves with dozens of watches to offload... Sure, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Wutch said:


> So an ebayer with 14 transactions, and that's never sold a thing in their history, all of the sudden finds themselves with dozens of watches to offload... Sure, what could possibly go wrong?


OK OK OK !!!!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dt75 said:


> I'm more interested in seeing the PayPal consumer protection in action.


that's like eating some shady food to see if kaopectate works


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

taike said:


> that's like eating some shady food to see if kaopectate works


That's like watching someone else eat the shady food so I don't have to. If it turns out ok, meh oh well, I missed a great deal.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Canadian scammers? That's new.


They're just more polite about it, eh!


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Several folks here already weighed in with their (probably correct) opinion that these are scams. But sure, go ahead, order away through PayPal and let us know how it all works out for ya!


YALL were all right !

ebay message !

Our records show that you recently contacted or received messages from cheongpark through eBay's messaging system. We're writing to let you know that an unauthorized third party may have compromised this member's account security. It's important to note that we're unaware of any problems with your account. We recommend the following precautions to help keep you safe:


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

son2silver said:


> ... and TJ Maxx has started sending out cancellation emails for INOX orders. It was fun while it lasted.


Ordered mine 1/9. Just got a notice it shipped.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Heads up! I saw a bargain scam here!








Seriously where are the deals?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Sure it does. The idea behind the kinetic movement was that it was a response to the eco friendliness of solar. If you are sticking it in the charger, definitely "defeats" that eco idea of the design.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Please don't encourage scammers by buying their obvious scams just because you're "protected".


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

rinsk21 said:


> Yeah, probably don't NEED another watch but still...
> Glad to hear you had a better experience- I'd never heard of VIP Outlet before this and figured this was a bad sign.


Myself and a good friend have had bad experiences with VIP Outlet so just be prepared that there is a very likely chance you may get a damaged watch, the wrong watch altogether, or a watch that is missing the box and papers. If you score one with no problems, you are lucky.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Both of those listings (Bulova and Citizen Blue Angels) have been removed already from EBay.


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

Not a deal...

In some circles it has been suggested that some involuntary disclosure of information on EBay might have occurred. For those using a password from 2008, this might be a good time to update it to a ... more complex one that is not your wife’s maiden name.

just saying.


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

Not a deal...

Duplicate


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

not a scam

Citizen World Chronograph A-T Eco-Drive, AT8110-53E, 43mm x 10mm, 100m WR, radio controlled goodness, new with tags, *$267* from leperfect. $300 on Amazon and Jomashop. Next new-with-tags price on ebay: $295. Other ebay sellers have some lightly used for less than leperfect.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-World-Chronograph-A-T-Eco-Drive-Mens-Watch-AT8110-53E-/162736232768


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Here's a deal if you haven't used your Amex offer yet. Hamilton chronograph with H-21 movement for $539 with code SDKHAKI539. Amex offer makes it $489. 3% CB makes it *$473*.

https://www.ashford.com/us/H71566583.pid


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Burei SM-15013* Men's watch - *$55.99* on SS bracelet Black dial
__________________________*$49.99* on leather strap White or Black dial
Seiko NH36A movement, 41mm stainless steel case, hardened mineral crystal, 50M WR


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

Oris Artelier Date Silver Dial Brown Leather Mens Watch 733-7670-4051LS $550.09US on Amazon
https://www.amazon.com/Oris-Artelie...qid=1516069872&sr=1-1&nodeID=7141123011&psd=1

Was at $518 0ver Xmas 2017. CCC shows the average price to be $963. "Two left in stock"

https://camelcamelcamel.com/Oris-Artelier-Silver-Leather-733-7670-4051LS/product/B00I4UOSQA


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Here's a deal if you haven't used your Amex offer yet. Hamilton chronograph with H-21 movement for $539 with code SDKHAKI539. Amex offer makes it $489. 3% CB makes it *$473*.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/H71566583.pid


They must have seen your post. They took it off clearance already.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

cel4145 said:


> They must have seen your post. They took it off clearance already.


It's not "on clearance". You need to use code "SDKHAKI539". I just tried it and code still works - brings it down to $539.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Slant said:


> It's not "on clearance". You need to use code "SDKHAKI539". I just tried it and code still works - brings it down to $539.











Ahhh....there was a reason why Nezumi cancelled my order today. I was supposed to buy this Hamilton instead. In for one! Thanks!


----------



## jjohn73 (Dec 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjohn73 (Dec 26, 2014)

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-ray-raven-ii-automatic-watch

Orient Ray ll

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjohn73 (Dec 26, 2014)

jjohn73 said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-ray-raven-ii-automatic-watch
> 
> Orient Ray ll
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$139.99. Free shipping in USA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> Not a thread crap, just a caution re kinetic watches. I came close to buying early in my watch collecting odyssey but after research decided not an avenue I would pursue. A kinetic would be a suitable watch if it is one that you wore almost daily and are an active person. The power cell is charged by movement of your wrist. Not keeping the power cell charged sufficiently results in failure which requires replacement of the cell. What I surmised is that if you have a regular rotation of 2 or 3 watches, it may be OK but still not ideal. Do not expect to ever see the watch fully charged. I have a few too many watches (gross understatement if you asked my wife) and not uncommon to leave a watch in the case for several weeks before pulling out for a day or two of wear. Kinetic does not fit my collecting / life style. I freely admit that I have no direct experience with kinetic and would welcome input from others who have owned kinetics.


You can recharge it with a toothbrush charger:


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Got the "your recent purchase may be from a compromised account" email from eBay in regards to the victorinox.









From Rick's LG G6


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

pb9610 said:


> You can recharge it with a toothbrush charger:


Didn't work for me. YMMV.


----------



## trekkingman (May 1, 2008)

rinsk21 said:


> I placed an order for the FC Worldtimer at VIPOutlet and just received an email that it was cancelled because "the product didn't meet quality assurance standards." Bummed out- really like the look of that one and in-house movement with that complication for that price is tough to beat. Anyone else get the same? Thanks for the original post though...


So far I've not received an email other than that the order was being processed...fingers crossed.

PS. Thanks to the original poster of the deal.


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ebay seller from Europe with attractive prices...
altstadt_juwelier

He accepted my best offer and i ordered two Alpina watches, a Startimer Sunray and a Horological Smartwatch.





The smartwatch is a gift for my wife. ;-) "Happy wife, happy life."


----------



## TimeStandsStill (Feb 12, 2012)

Shuutr said:


> Ordered mine 1/9. Just got a notice it shipped.


Same here. I ordered right after seeing the note about the cancellation notices. Shipped out on Saturday. Guess we got lucky


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I realize the buzz on these has died down a bit but it seems like a great price nonetheless
> 
> $699
> 
> ...


I have the white dial version on bracelet, and I can confirm that $700 is a steal for what you get. 100m, anti shock, anti mag, screw down crown, and a true travelers GMT function in an automatic movement. All for 1/12 of the price of a Rolex Explorer II.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

hyperchord24 said:


> Just an update for the Sam's Club closings, starting Tuesday, they will be going to 50% off. A steal if they still have any watches left (dunno if that schedule is nation-wide)


Jewelry dept is run by a third party. I suspect inventory will be boxed up and re stocked elsewhere.

Sent from my iPhone using my thumbs.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

CW 20% on all quartz, code *Quartz20
http://email.christopherward.co.uk/...454xzHcIRi3UzBKX3IoRXTkcUQa220SJmM6PD1fcsCULQ
*


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

trekkingman said:


> So far I've not received an email other than that the order was being processed...fingers crossed.
> 
> PS. Thanks to the original poster of the deal.


Which watch did you purchase? It would be quite interesting if you would have purchased the FC Worldtimer as well, because typically VIPOutlet's inventory is made up solely of "one offs" (and not multiple units of the same item).


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Glycine DC-4 (Purist and GMT) available again on Massdrop for $599.99.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycin...ontent=1516094170508.462025148425181373473924








Of course Watchgooroo will probably match the price - and ship immediately.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...42mm-GL0072-/332212143265?hash=item4d596304a1


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Barry S said:


> Glycine DC-4 (Purist and GMT) available again on Massdrop for $599.99.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


_And_ gooroo is a Glycine AD. Reading the Massdrop posts related to previous drops of this watch, one guy had lots of trouble trying to get Glycine/Invicta to honor the warranty. MD said: talk to Glycine. Glycine said: talk to the seller. Not sure if he ever got his watch fixed -- sounded like he'd had enough and just wanted a refund. I think an AD would take better care of you.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

any discount codes for Deep Blue? cyber and deep are expired....


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Robert999 said:


> any discount codes for Deep Blue? cyber and deep are expired....


That's strange, deep was working for me a few days ago it must've just ended.

There will probably be another sale by Father's Day the latest.

I'm glad I picked up my DayNight Mil Ops T-100 when I did!


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Wutch said:


> This is a watch that's new on my radar, so I don't know the pricing history, but this strikes me a a good deal - Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 Auto, two left with red bezel at $489 at CWS.
> 
> Pic from A Blog to Watch (edited to add - pic shows aftermarket strap, comes on black silicone) -
> 
> ...


I'm such a sucker for red/maroon bezels. Picked it up. Anyone want to buy a smattering of other watches with red/maroon bezels?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Robert999 said:


> any discount codes for Deep Blue? cyber and deep are expired....


I'd email them about honoring previous sales and discount codes. I've never been declined by any microbrand that way, including Deep Blue, Helson, Armida, Borealis, Prometheus and Maranez.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Longislanwatch

Automatics



















Quartz


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

jaeva said:


> Wutch said:
> 
> 
> > This is a watch that's new on my radar, so I don't know the pricing history, but this strikes me a a good deal - Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 Auto, two left with red bezel at $489 at CWS.
> ...


It's a nice piece, I think you'll like it! Wearing mine today. Please post pix when you get it, as I'm interested in seeing the strap on yours (appears to be different than mine).

One quick word of caution...the bezel insert, including the raised lumed markers, are made of (fairly soft) aluminum. As such, when I sneezed on mine, it put a slight "flea bite" on the 6 o'clock bezel marker.


----------



## nick2412 (Apr 23, 2017)

Woah! Those new citizens would make excellent budget dress watches. Very minimalist and next level quality. It's even automatic? *****.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> It's a nice piece, I think you'll like it! Wearing mine today. Please post pix when you get it, as I'm interested in seeing the strap on yours (appears to be different than mine).


The version CWS shows (now sold out) has the same model number as yours pictured above but has a different strap. It's now textured rubber with some perforations and a tracked edge without Alpina embossing and is less fitted to the watch case between the lugs.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock AW-591GBX-1A9CR, 52mm, 200m WR, now *$36.33* incl. free shipping, free returns. It might keep dropping.

Casio Product Page: AW-591GBX-1A9 | SPECIAL COLOR MODELS | G-SHOCK | Timepieces | CASIO

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-SHOCK-Quartz-Resin-Casual/dp/B07437DL24/


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

audio.bill said:


> The version CWS shows (now sold out) has the same model number as yours pictured above but has a different strap. It's now textured rubber with some perforations and a tracked edge without Alpina embossing and is less fitted to the watch case between the lugs.


commonly known as tropic rubber


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

hyperchord24 said:


> Just an update for the Sam's Club closings, starting Tuesday, they will be going to 50% off. A steal if they still have any watches left (dunno if that schedule is nation-wide)


Well, what 50% off watches did they have today?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Pretty good Ball sale on Touch of Modern.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/dewitt-ball


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Seems like a really good deal. Is it just an old model or something?


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> G-Shock AW-591GBX-1A9CR, 52mm, 200m WR, now *$36.33* incl. free shipping, free returns. It might keep dropping.
> 
> Casio Product Page: AW-591GBX-1A9 | SPECIAL COLOR MODELS | G-SHOCK | Timepieces | CASIO
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-SHOCK-Quartz-Resin-Casual/dp/B07437DL24/


Seems like a good deal. Is it just an old model or something?

I'm new here. Anyone know how I can delete my previous comment?


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Sierra Trading Post has several Wengers, some on clearance.

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/mens-watches~d~9404/

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

batmansk6 said:


> Seems like a really good deal. Is it just an old model or something?


You're more likely to get relevant reply (rather than a chastising one) if you quote the original post, so others will know what you're referring to.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

dumberdrummer said:


> batmansk6 said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like a really good deal. Is it just an old model or something?
> ...


Already did, bud. Thanks.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> Seems like a good deal. Is it just an old model or something?
> 
> I'm new here. Anyone know how I can delete my previous comment?


It's sold by Amazon, not a third party, so it should be legit. Ebay shows the same model going for $46, so $36.33 isn't a jaw-dropper. I've had fun watching the price of this watch because it moves around so much -- I wonder what kind of algorithm it uses.

You can't delete posts, but you can edit them to say something inert, like: "deleted -- double post."


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Roy Hobbs said:


> Sierra Trading Post has several Wengers, some on clearance.
> 
> https://www.sierratradingpost.com/mens-watches~d~9404/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


This Wenger 70433 gives you an LED digital watch -- so retro -- with a stainless screw back case. 100m WR and "sapphire coated crystal" -- does that mean a/r coated sapphire or ...? *$109*. $160+ on Ebay and Walmart. The compass reading is in degrees.

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/wenger-led-nomad-compass-watch-for-men~p~9403m/


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Touch of modern. Some great deals on Ball.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Roy Hobbs said:


> Sierra Trading Post has several Wengers, some on clearance.
> 
> https://www.sierratradingpost.com/mens-watches~d~9404/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The Wenger GMT on a bracelet for $149 looks good and the Wenger Alpine is one I own and like. But the prices don't look stellar.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Aragon Divemaster, 45mm, T100 tritium, SII NH36 automatic, bracelet, *$160 + $9* S&H from evine. Down from $196 + $9 S&H a few weeks ago.

The only size/color left on evine is 45mm/red. Aragon's site has the 50mm version marked down to $250.

ARAGON 45mm or 50mm Divemaster Automatic Watch w/ Collector's Case


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

BostonCharlie said:


> G-Shock AW-591GBX-1A9CR, 52mm, 200m WR, now *$36.33* incl. free shipping, free returns. It might keep dropping.
> 
> Casio Product Page: AW-591GBX-1A9 | SPECIAL COLOR MODELS | G-SHOCK | Timepieces | CASIO
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-SHOCK-Quartz-Resin-Casual/dp/B07437DL24/


Dang it. I need this like a hole in the head but that is a great price on a readable, not-massive G-Shock.

Thanks. I guess, LOL.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

POSSIBLY A DEAL



MacInFL said:


> Not a thread crap, just a caution re kinetic watches. I came close to buying early in my watch collecting odyssey but after research decided not an avenue I would pursue. A kinetic would be a suitable watch if it is one that you wore almost daily and are an active person. The power cell is charged by movement of your wrist. Not keeping the power cell charged sufficiently results in failure which requires replacement of the cell. What I surmised is that if you have a regular rotation of 2 or 3 watches, it may be OK but still not ideal. Do not expect to ever see the watch fully charged. I have a few too many watches (gross understatement if you asked my wife) and not uncommon to leave a watch in the case for several weeks before pulling out for a day or two of wear. Kinetic does not fit my collecting / life style. I freely admit that I have no direct experience with kinetic and would welcome input from others who have owned kinetics.


I own an SKA371-- which is exactly what this watch looks like, don't know if the 761 is different or why it has a different model number. I've had it for over two years, and have read a million threads about it. My take on the whole thing is this: Don't bother trying to get it to full charge, it almost never gets there, and that doesn't really matter, 2/3 charge is the sweet spot. I wear it while doing about 20 minutes of either the elliptical, rowing machine, or swimming about twice a week plus three sets of 150 crunches and some light dumbbell work-- no more than a 35 minute workout, but with lots of arm motion-- and it stays at 2/3 all the time unless I go on vacation for over a week, when it drops to 1/3.

The main virtue of this watch is that it's bulletproof. People do insane things to these watches-- boil them or shoot them at brick walls with slingshots or whatever (okay, I'm making that up, but something like that) and they just keep on taking it. If you wrapped it around your fist and hit someone with it, you could probably kill them. (I'm not suggesting this!)

$220ish does not seem like an incredibly good price for one. I think mine was $238 from Creation or something.

I think it's fine in a collection of 20 or 25 watches. But you do have to wear it at least twice a week, and if you're wearing it that infrequently, you should wear it when you are doing sports.

I don't think I'd own more than one, however. If you're going to get a Kinetic, this is the one to get, IMHO, although... one I started sniffing around...

Another option would be the SSB241, which Joma has on sale for $129-- I'm not familiar with this model, but that seems like a very good price. Being a chrono nut, it's very appealing though, alas, way too big for me at 45.

https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-ssb241p1.html?utm_source=googleproduct&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=googleproductsearch&pt_source=googleads&pt_medium=cpc&pt_campaign=(ROI)+Shopping+-+Non-Sale+Watches+$100+-+500&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIkqeO9I_e2AIVlrjACh25MQSTEAQYAiABEgIqmvD_BwE


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

chambrenoire said:


> Thanks for the tip! This will be my first Bulova





taike said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00TQHECP2/
> 
> leather strap
> not fulfilled by amazon


Received mine today. I realize some have a screw down crown and some do not. However, the Amazon listing notes a screw down crown. So does the Q and A section, as well as some reviews. The watch I received does not have a screw down crown. The manual that came with the watch is also for the 927R, which is a chronograph.

Just a heads up if you order from that Amazon link.

Bulova Men's 96B230 Military Analog Display Japanese Quartz Brown Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TQHECP2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_PzTxAb7ZD6R8M

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Tanker G1 said:


> So you can see what the date tomorrow is going to be.


So it will give you a wrong date several times a year.


----------



## Liberty Prime (Jan 13, 2018)

Hello, this is my first post. Don't know if it's a real bargain, but it's the cheapest Combat Sub white dial I could find, $379 on Ebay.

On Amazon it's $474 and other ebay sellers are asking $490 new, $465 without tags. Jomashop had a good price including an extra strap, but it's sold out. Seems like a good deal

Unfortunately I'm way too new to post a link or image, but doing a quick search you'll find it pretty fast.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

tommy_boy said:


> BostonCharlie said:
> 
> 
> > G-Shock AW-591GBX-1A9CR, 52mm, 200m WR
> ...


:think:

Also, Revue Thommen Time at Gemnation. Again.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Wenger Men's 72801 Analog Display Swiss Quartz Watch - *$42.99*
41mm x 14mm stainless steel case, leather calfskin strap, 100M WR, Swiss Made









Wenger Men's 72800 Analog Display Swiss Quartz Watch - *$54.99*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

CROTON Men's CA301289SSBK - *$33.95
*44mm stainless steel case, 22mm stainless bracelet, Japanese quartz, 100M WR, lumed hands and dial, unidirectional bezel


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Robert999 said:


> any discount codes for Deep Blue? cyber and deep are expired....


I tried DEEP a few minutes ago on two of the tritium models and it worked for both.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

check messages for 6% ebay bucks, no minimum purchase, thru 1/18


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

eljay said:


> :think:
> 
> ...


Turns out that I got the G-Shock width wrong. Amazon says 52mm, but the Casio page says "Size of case : 52×46.4×14.9mm". I read here that Casio's dims are _Height x Width x Depth_, so *46.4mm*, not 52.

And with free returns, you can send it back at no charge if it doesn't fit well -- I love that.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Catalyzt said:


> POSSIBLY A DEAL
> 
> I own an SKA371-- which is exactly what this watch looks like, don't know if the 761 is different or why it has a different model number. I've had it for over two years, and have read a million threads about it. My take on the whole thing is this: Don't bother trying to get it to full charge, it almost never gets there, and that doesn't really matter, 2/3 charge is the sweet spot. I wear it while doing about 20 minutes of either the elliptical, rowing machine, or swimming about twice a week plus three sets of 150 crunches and some light dumbbell work-- no more than a 35 minute workout, but with lots of arm motion-- and it stays at 2/3 all the time unless I go on vacation for over a week, when it drops to 1/3.


Thank you! The SKA371 is indeed the very watch that I had my heart set on when I did the research. Put it in the "cart" a couple of times even and then would hold off. After exchanging emails with a couple of users, decided it was not a good match for me and never looked back. Your comments are in line with theirs.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

batmansk6 said:


> I'm new here. Anyone know how I can delete my previous comment?


Red Sharpie, right across your display. That way you can track how many comments you've had to delete. It really forces you to say what you mean and little else.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Timex is having a sale of upto 50%

https://www.timex.com/browse/men/trending/sale/?sz=36&start=36

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

From SD: Fortis Spacematic Automatic Black Dial Men's Watch - $489 shipped after coupon code SDFR60

*








*


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Hamilton American Classic Railroad Small Second Auto - $499 w/code HELLO18

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/H40515131.pid


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

I'm not sure if anyone else can use this, but I won't so here it is:


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I'm not sure if anyone else can use this, but I won't so here it is:


It seems as if you forgot to mention what site this applies to, TIA.


----------



## malizna77 (Dec 30, 2015)

audio.bill said:


> It seems as if you forgot to mention what site this applies to, TIA.


Joma.coupon.jpg said all

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Joma has Mondane A660.30344.11SBB below for $59.99. Link









Didn't recall what the best price before tho...but better than others on a quick webz search.
Not sure if google10 will work but worth a try. It has $5.99 shipping.
Cheers.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

malizna77 said:


> Joma.coupon.jpg said all
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Thanks, but that info is not displayed anywhere when viewing the site in Firefox on a PC.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Timex has 50% off sale on their website


----------



## zippotone (Oct 7, 2016)

NOT A DEAL...

I just got my INOX from TJMAXX thanks to fellow WUS member Escargot, who kindly took the time and went through all the hassle to send the watch overseas to me just for the sake of doing a favor to another WUS member. Kudos to you, man! You're a great example of what WUS is all about!

It's a great watch, and probably one of the best deals that was ever posted in this thread.

A couple of (terrible) pics...









Enviado desde mi MI 2S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

areatrend is the seller on Ebay $115. Lowest Amazon price on camel was $120 in 2015. I have this watch, a nice weekend watch. $130ish most places. Sea Urchin






https://www.ebay.com/p/Seiko-Submar...trkparms=5373:0|5374:Featured|5079:6000000567


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

tissotguy said:


> Timex has 50% off sale on their website


up to 50 incl 15 and 30%


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

cornorama said:


> areatrend is the seller on Ebay $115. Lowest Amazon price on camel was $120 in 2015. I have this watch, a nice weekend watch. $130ish most places. Sea Urchin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ordered


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

audio.bill said:


> Thanks, but that info is not displayed anywhere when viewing the site in Firefox on a PC.


Nor does it in Chrome (but quite generous of the OP to share, nonetheless).


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

A couple specific deals while Ashford's 20% off Certina is still going: 

Certina DS 1 Powermatic 80, silver dial and bracelet is $255.20 with the 'AFFCERT20' promo code. There's also 3% back through ebates, good for another 7 bucks and change.









They also have the more casual-looking DS Prince, with white dial and bracelet, [strike]for ~$272[/strike] edit: sorry - it's a Weekly Deal, so promo code is invalid, so $340 plus ~$10 cashback through ebates. This has the ETA 2826-2 rather than the modified 80-hour movement, if that sways you one way or another.


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

Are you sure on this code? Just tried it on the 2nd piece and did not work......



Wutch said:


> A couple specific deals while Ashford's 20% off Certina is still going:
> 
> Certina DS 1 Powermatic 80, silver dial and bracelet is $255.20 with the 'AFFCERT20' promo code. There's also 3% back through ebates, good for another 7 bucks and change.
> 
> ...


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Amazon Warehouse Deals has a Hamilton Khaki in "Good" condition for $360. This watch new is $572 on Joma. Described as having a "medium" scratch on the band. Could be a nice deal for the right person...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...0?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1516228819&sr=1-7

Nice pics including some real world shots here: https://shop.hamiltonwatch.com/american-classic-jazzmaster-day-date-auto-h70505933-1.html


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

tissotguy said:


> Joma has Mondane A660.30344.11SBB below for $59.99. Link
> 
> View attachment 12814839
> 
> ...


Try FREESHIP for free domestic shipping.


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

Tokeiski said:


> Are you sure on this code? Just tried it on the 2nd piece and did not work......


Hmm... I followed the deal link from Ebates and it was included, but I wonder if it's not because it's marked as a Weekly Deal (which I hadn't noticed previously)? If so, $340 plus cash back would be as good as it gets, I guess. Sorry about that. :-\


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> I realize the buzz on these has died down a bit but it seems like a great price nonetheless
> 
> $699
> 
> ...


Currently $599 on Touch of Modern for the white dial. Had a lot of credits in my account, so I grabbed one.


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

Alpina Sale on TOM https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/alpina-9bca2933-cfe4-4b94-b08b-6af0d4a70ea0#

someone grabbed alpiner 4 gmt as i was adding to my cart :-|
$599 -20% off coupon (auto applied?) $480 + shipping
still a couple decent deals


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Jomashop has Glycine Combat Sub Aquarius for $499 with coupon EXGLY150. New low if your wrist can handle it.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

Missed that Alpina 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Casio G Shock GW-5000-1JF Multi Band 6 Japan Made, *$250* incl. free shipping, 15 day returns. Next ebay price $297.

Some day I will own one of these.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Shock-GW-5000-1JF-Multi-Band-6-Japan-Made-L008-US-Ship/172910970765


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

ddavidsonmd said:


> Missed that Alpina
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know how legit this seller is but he has the Alpina diver new for $430:










https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Sea...145939?hash=item44152e8353:g:YpQAAOSwvGlaWh3V


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Touch of Modern has a wide variety of Alpinas on sale:
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...b4b501936241fe207bae3d7280715a276aac98&open=1









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Victoria MOP Dial Stainless Steel Ladies Watch 241536 - $85.49 w/code CLEAR5

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/victorinox-swiss-army-victoria-mop-dial-stainless-steel-ladies-watch-241536.html


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

justin86 said:


> Jomashop has Glycine Combat Sub Aquarius for $499 with coupon EXGLY150. New low if your wrist can handle it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


more like if your wallet can handle it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm not an expert on these Citizen watches, but this seems like a good price based on a quick Google search.

The seller is Area Trend. $199 for a Blue Angels Skyhawk JR3080-51M on a bracelet before any cash back or other incentives. Free shipping. It's listed at $290 on Jomashop, where it is out of stock. It seems to be above $300 everywhere else, including Area Trend's primary web site. I've purchased from Area Trend in the past, and they are legit.









https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Me...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Indyboot (Jan 1, 2018)

Sure wish Joma had the 42mm versions of the Airman with the GL293 movement discounted with the extra $150 off!


----------



## invaderzim (Feb 18, 2017)

*NOT A DEAL*

Don't have a Costco in my area but have decided that I'd like to get one of those blue Nighthawks, would there be anyone willing to help a member out?


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

peatnick said:


> check messages for 6% ebay bucks, no minimum purchase, thru 1/18


I don't recall ever seeing any messages about extra savings or extra bucks. Must be some "communications" setting... don't know which one though.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

fearlessleader said:


> I don't recall ever seeing any messages about extra savings or extra bucks. Must be some "communications" setting... don't know which one though.


Except for the occasional $15 off $75 flash sale, eBay promotions are only applicable for small subsets of members. I know because I have two accounts and most of the time only one would get messages on ongoing promos; trying the same coupon on the other account would produce an error message. For the record, I haven't got messages regarding extra eBay bucks for some time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

son2silver said:


> Except for the occasional $15 off $75 flash sale, eBay promotions are only applicable for small subsets of members. I know because I have two accounts and most of the time only one would get messages on ongoing promos; trying the same coupon on the other account would produce an error message. For the record, I haven't got messages regarding extra eBay bucks for some time.


I don't know if eBay Australia's different but last year it ran promotions of up to 20% site wide, accessible to everyone.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Cadisen C1009 *(Longines Conquest homage) - *$53.05* ($83.99 on Ali Express)
Sapphire crystal, Miyota 8215 automatic, ceramic bezel


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

fearlessleader said:


> I don't recall ever seeing any messages about extra savings or extra bucks. Must be some "communications" setting... don't know which one though.


Make sure you're enrolled first: Rewards Enrollment

And then:



> *How do I know if I am signed up to receive emails from eBay Bucks?
> *
> To check that you're signed up to receive emails from eBay Bucks, follow these steps:
> 
> ...


You'll start getting several promotional emails a day that you'll have to ignore/delete, but you'll also start getting some of the bonus offers for eBay Bucks.


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Make sure you're enrolled first: Rewards Enrollment
> 
> And then:
> 
> You'll start getting several promotional emails a day that you'll have to ignore/delete, but you'll also start getting some of the bonus offers for eBay Bucks.


*I tried to figure out how to do this yesterday, unsuccessfully. THANKS for the post!*


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

Huckberry has several Momentum watches on sale. I picked up the quartz Torpedo with Sapphire crystal for $108- they charge $35 US for the sapphire option alone. Received the watch, very nicely done. Hands spot on, nice finish. Comfortable band as well. Not bad for $108 as a 44MM diver. Does not have the heft of an Aragon or Deep Blue. Quartz, mind you. Other models without sapphire for a lower cost.

If you want a cheaper version of a diver, these look like a good option.

https://huckberry.com/search?keywords=watch









Pretty sure it included free shipping and no tax in my state.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

For the Canadians here, there's a Citizen chrono model AN3620-51E on bestbuy.CA for $79.99 CAD (sale ends today), most places I checked are over $120 USD.

https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/produc...chronograph-silver-black-white/11457267.aspx?










The downside to some is it's quartz and not Eco-Drive.

I'd think this would look pretty good on a nice dark grey NATO strap.

Deal courtesy of sinuking on redflagdeals.


----------



## Windmiller (Jan 11, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01AK5TQE0/ref=cts_wa_1_vtp?ie=UTF8&pi=SL110&dpPl=1&dpID=517Gi3S9oqL

Orient ray 2 blue for $144, sold by Amazon


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

Windmiller said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01AK5TQE0/ref=cts_wa_1_vtp?ie=UTF8&pi=SL110&dpPl=1&dpID=517Gi3S9oqL
> 
> Orient ray 2 blue for $144, sold by Amazon


Nice! I looked and, if you're a Prime member, there's also the possibility of a $15 off coupon (15% capped at $15, valid only for your first watch purchase, evidently). If you qualify, the coupon offer will appear right under the price - can't miss it.

Looking through some of the QC and CS stories on this watch through Massdrop, this Amazon deal would make me feel much more comfortable about avoiding a potential hassle.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

cornorama said:


> Huckberry has several Momentum watches on sale. I picked up the quartz Torpedo with Sapphire crystal for $108- they charge $35 US for the sapphire option alone. Received the watch, very nicely done. Hands spot on, nice finish. Comfortable band as well. Not bad for $108 as a 44MM diver. Does not have the heft of an Aragon or Deep Blue. Quartz, mind you. Other models without sapphire for a lower cost.
> 
> If you want a cheaper version of a diver, these look like a good option.
> 
> ...


Dagaz or yobokies needs to make a dial like this for skx modding


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

cornorama said:


> Huckberry has several Momentum watches on sale. I picked up the quartz Torpedo with Sapphire crystal for $108- they charge $35 US for the sapphire option alone. Received the watch, very nicely done. Hands spot on, nice finish. Comfortable band as well. Not bad for $108 as a 44MM diver. Does not have the heft of an Aragon or Deep Blue. Quartz, mind you. Other models without sapphire for a lower cost.
> 
> If you want a cheaper version of a diver, these look like a good option.
> 
> ...


For any of you who are veterans, Huckberry offers an extra 10% off all orders.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

Not sure how many are available but this seems like a pretty good deal at $299. Joma has this for $599 and I think that Massdrop had it for more as well.









Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Men's Watch Model: AL-372N4S6


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Citizen Eco Drive AT9010-52E Stainless-Steel Eco-Drive, new, on bracelet, radio controlled, 43mm x 13mm, 200m WR, sapphire crystal (listing says mineral -- sapphire per Mac, Joma & Amazon), *$185*. $300 on Joma, $250+ for new-with-tags elsewhere on ebay.

I've kept an eye out for radio controlled Citizens for a couple months, and this is the first AT I've seen new under $200.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Me...ess-Steel-Eco-Drive-Dress-Watch-/132352032076










Admittedly, this RC Citizen at Costco below -- an item that has recently returned to their site -- is better looking (and has a sapphire crystal). It eventually dropped to $200 last time around -- it is now *$230* (thanks mannal) (I'm not a member, so I can't see the price):
https://www.costco.com/Citizen-Eco-...nchronized-Men's-Watch.product.100377699.html


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Citizen Eco Drive AT9010-52E Stainless-Steel Eco-Drive, new, on bracelet, radio controlled, 43mm, 200m WR, mineral crystal, *$185*. $300 on Joma, ~$200 on ebay.
> 
> I've kept an eye out for radio controlled Citizens for a couple months, and this is the first I've seen new under $200.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

tinpusher said:


> Not sure how many are available but this seems like a pretty good deal at $299. Joma has this for $599 and I think that Massdrop had it for more as well.
> 
> Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Men's Watch Model: AL-372N4S6


I think this one is one of those "buy now, think later" moment. Good find!


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

For those of you who didn't find the Victorinox Night Vision (model 241665) at your local TJ Maxx, their website has 8 of these in stock right now for $159.99. It is an awesome watch for those who aren't familiar with this model. It has some cool features such as an LED light that illuminates the dial, a flash light, a strobe light, and more.

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...307725?colorId=NS1003507&pos=1:4&N=2031104296


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

Originally Posted by *tinpusher* 
_Not sure how many are available but this seems like a pretty good deal at $299. Joma has this for $599 and I think that Massdrop had it for more as well.

Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Men's Watch Model: AL-372N4S6_



Slant said:


> I think this one is one of those "buy now, think later" moment. Good find!


Despite my. pledges of abstinence this morning, this was a nice deal too good to pass up. So, I bought in. THANKS for posting!

My first Alpina! ........... if only it were an automatic!


----------



## Lrmadsen (Mar 13, 2016)

Nasmitty7185 said:


> For those of you who didn't find the Victorinox Night Vision (model 241665) at your local TJ Maxx, their website has 8 of these in stock right now for $159.99. It is an awesome watch for those who aren't familiar with this model. It has some cool features such as an LED light that illuminates the dial, a flash light, a strobe light, and more.
> 
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...307725?colorId=NS1003507&pos=1:4&N=2031104296


Thanks! I bought one.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Fossil is having a *Upto* 50% semi-annual Sale.

Also you can get a 25% discount after signing up

https://www.fossil.com/us/en.html


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Citizen Eco Drive AT9010-52E Stainless-Steel Eco-Drive, new, on bracelet, radio controlled, 43mm, 200m WR, mineral crystal, *$185*. $300 on Joma, ~$200 on ebay.
> 
> I've kept an eye out for radio controlled Citizens for a couple months, and this is the first I've seen new under $200.
> 
> ...


Both watches have sapphire crystal. Except for dial, they are identical using same movement with same features/complications. May be a matter of preference re the Costco blue dial but at $185, this AT9010-52E ebay deal is a steal. If you have wanted an RC watch, don't know what you are waiting for. If I didn't have a herd of A-T watches, would be all over this, especially with the current 6% ebay bucks offer. Everyone got so excited over the Victorinox INOX at TJ Maxx (I got one)...this is head and shoulders above, IMO. This particular movement is Citizen's top of the line RC (not including the GPS watches). I have two of these in different color/case style. It is my 'go-to' watch when traveling.


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

That Alpina is tempting and I promised to myself no more Quartz. But a great deal and I do like the watch. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

cornorama said:


> Despite my. pledges of abstinence this morning, this was a nice deal too good to pass up. So, I bought in. THANKS for posting!
> 
> My first Alpina! ........... if only it were an automatic!





ddavidsonmd said:


> That Alpina is tempting and I promised to myself no more Quartz. But a great deal and I do like the watch.


I'm trying REALLY HARD not to pull the trigger, but the force is really strong on this one. Please make it go out of stock.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

:-sJan 19 EDIT: Back in stock, less than a day later!

EDIT: Sold out in less than a day. 

Timex Vintage Marlin reissue back in stock at the manufacturer. $169.15 if you sign up for the email list, $199 otherwise.










https://www.timex.com/browse/collections/marlin/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

MacInFL said:


> Both watches have sapphire crystal. Except for dial, they are identical using same movement with same features/complications. May be a matter of preference re the Costco blue dial but at $185, this AT9010-52E ebay deal is a steal. If you have wanted an RC watch, don't know what you are waiting for. If I didn't have a herd of A-T watches, would be all over this, especially with the current 6% ebay bucks offer. Everyone got so excited over the Victorinox INOX at TJ Maxx (I got one)...this is head and shoulders above, IMO. This particular movement is Citizen's top of the line RC (not including the GPS watches). I have two of these in different color/case style. It is my 'go-to' watch when traveling.


I agree.

I got this one from Tjmaxx for $200 which is a steal too IMO. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olavii (Dec 4, 2016)

Slant said:


> I'm trying REALLY HARD not to pull the trigger, but the force is really strong on this one. Please make it go out of stock.


i would help you and buy one, but postal fees to finland is too much (79dollars) :-|


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

tinpusher said:


> Not sure how many are available but this seems like a pretty good deal at $299. Joma has this for $599 and I think that Massdrop had it for more as well.
> 
> View attachment 12817487
> 
> ...


Great deal. If this was the panda version I would on it. Matte navy is tempting, maybe gemnation will drop the other color dial versions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

ki6h said:


> Timex Vintage Marlin reissue back in stock at the manufacturer. $169.15 if you sign up for the email list, $199 otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find, but not according to this reviewer; (I think Timex posted the review to shame that person).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

watchout said:


> Nice find, but not according to this reviewer; (I think Timex posted the review to shame that person).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesnt say automatic on the dial, what do u expect?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

So I'm kinda hot on Alpina right now (looking for a blue Alpiner 4, FYI) and came across this on Shopworn.com (Anyone have experience with them? I'm not familiar with them, but they evidently sell demo models from retailers) - blue Startimer Pilot Date on a bracelet for $495.

(Pic swiped from Joma)









On a related note, anywhere else that I should be looking for deals on Alpina? Already have CWS, Joma & TOM bookmarked.


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

Wutch said:


> So I'm kinda hot on Alpina right now (looking for a blue Alpiner 4, FYI) and came across this on Shopworn.com (Anyone have experience with them? I'm not familiar with them, but they evidently sell demo models from retailers) - blue Startimer Pilot Date on a bracelet for $495.
> 
> (Pic swiped from Joma)
> 
> ...


Amazon sells Alpina. Shopworn also offers 10% off with a new "customer email." wink wink. No experience with them.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Citizen Eco Drive AT9010-52E Stainless-Steel Eco-Drive, new, on bracelet, radio controlled, 43mm x 13mm, 200m WR, sapphire crystal (listing says mineral -- sapphire per Mac, Joma & Amazon), *$185*. $300 on Joma, $250+ for new-with-tags elsewhere on ebay.
> 
> I've kept an eye out for radio controlled Citizens for a couple months, and this is the first AT I've seen new under $200.
> 
> ...


I have the AT9010 in blue and can't say enough how good it is. I don't get radio control where I live but it is still accurate to the second. Only con is legibility can be hard at low light but at this price it is a must buy.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Wutch said:


> So I'm kinda hot on Alpina right now (looking for a blue Alpiner 4, FYI) and came across this on Shopworn.com (Anyone have experience with them?
> 
> On a related note, anywhere else that I should be looking for deals on Alpina? Already have CWS, Joma & TOM bookmarked.


I love the Alpina styling. Wish they weren't so freaking big.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

I think "pretty good deal" is a bit of an understatement!

They are pretty much giving them away

Ordered 



tinpusher said:


> Not sure how many are available but this seems like a pretty good deal at $299. Joma has this for $599 and I think that Massdrop had it for more as well.
> 
> View attachment 12817487
> 
> ...


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

ronragus said:


> It doesnt say automatic on the dial, what do u expect?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Why would it? It's not automatic 

Seems to be sold out now.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nick2412 (Apr 23, 2017)

justin86 said:


> Why would it? It's not automatic
> 
> Seems to be sold out now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Timex should stop messing around and go full throttle on manufacturing this watch. I have never seen a timex this fire in a long time.


----------



## maxy_spy (Jun 22, 2016)

still in stock


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

It may be easier to land an actual marlin - the fish - than to reel in one of these watches. Did anyone else manage to purchase one of the vintage-style Marlin reissues before they were, once again, out of stock?


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Originally Posted by *tinpusher* 
_Not sure how many are available but this seems like a pretty good deal at $299. Joma has this for $599 and I think that Massdrop had it for more as well.

Attachment 12817487

Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Men's Watch Model: AL-372N4S6_

44mm is big...it's quartz...it's kinda busy at 6 'o clock...don't need another chrono....

Checked out a couple of wrist shots on the internet and then it hit me: all this is actually working! Gorgeous pilot tool watch. Bought.


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

Just received one of these that I bought for my wife (she wanted a watch she could go into the ocean with). Blew her away, didn't even notice the diamonds when I bought it so ***** 5 stars, spousal credits earned, da da going shopping for a watch for himself!



Peace N Time said:


> Victorinox Swiss Army Victoria MOP Dial Stainless Steel Ladies Watch 241536 - $85.49 w/code CLEAR5
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/victorinox-swiss-army-victoria-mop-dial-stainless-steel-ladies-watch-241536.html


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

cornorama said:


> Amazon sells Alpina. Shopworn also offers 10% off with a new "customer email." wink wink. No experience with them.


Ah, yeah, forgot to mention that I've got the camels on a lookout for me on Amazon, too. Thanks for the tip for Shopworn!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Certina from Ashford arrived. Nice looking watch for the price.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Casio G-Shock Ana-Digi AWGM100SWB-7A Blue Dial White Resin, 46.5mm, MB-6 atomic. solar, $69. $105 on ebay (except for WHP, linked below).

Judging by its similarity to the AWG-M100-1ACR ($89 at Amazon), I am going to guess that this watch shares its hand-hiding feature.

Casio's product page:
https://www.casio.com/products/watches/g-shock/awgm100swb-7a

*$69 incl. free shipping and free returns* from Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/Casio-G-Shock-AWGM100SWB-7A-WHITE-Ana-Digi/dp/B01H0HRRC4/

or from *watcheshalfprice on ebay, $70 incl. free shipping* (no free return):
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...al-White-Resin-Band-46-5mm-Watch/292305605283


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Certina from Ashford arrived. Nice looking watch for the price.


Are the 1/100th and seconds chrono hands not lined up? Still awaiting my exchange, Ashford is incredibly slow with exchanges apparently.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

cornorama said:


> Originally Posted by *tinpusher*
> _Not sure how many are available but this seems like a pretty good deal at $299. Joma has this for $599 and I think that Massdrop had it for more as well.
> 
> Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Men's Watch Model: AL-372N4S6_
> ...


That is a rather good deal. I got black dial with bracelet almost 2 years ago from Jomashop. It's a good looking well put together watch with screw down crown. They even correctly but a slight bend at the end of the chrono seconds hand to minimize crystal distortion. Big date complication is nice also.


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Here's a deal if you haven't used your Amex offer yet. Hamilton chronograph with H-21 movement for $539 with code SDKHAKI539. Amex offer makes it $489. 3% CB makes it *$473*.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/H71566583.pid


Very very very tempted on this one. I've been looking for an affordable panda/reverse panda chrono... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

BStu185 said:


> Very very very tempted on this one. I've been looking for an affordable panda/reverse panda chrono...


...automatic. Don't forget that.

Mine's coming tomorrow. Order yours and join the club :-!


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

tinpusher said:


> Not sure how many are available but this seems like a pretty good deal at $299. Joma has this for $599 and I think that Massdrop had it for more as well.
> 
> View attachment 12817487
> 
> ...


Officially my first impulse purchase of 2018. A bit worried about the size at 44mm but I'm thinking I can make it work since it's a pilot. Thanks, OP!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Megir 2002 - Now $13.99 on Flash Sale!* Compare at $21+ on Ali Express


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> ...automatic. Don't forget that.
> 
> Mine's coming tomorrow. Order yours and join the club :-!


But I just bought the Alpina daily deal (above)!

Also I've been eyeing the black Pan Europ chrono and waiting for a decent price; this one might be too similar styling.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> *Megir 2002 - Now $13.99 on Flash Sale!* Compare at $21+ on Ali Express


And you can generously use the $7 savings to start a GoFundMe page in order to help support all the soon to be unemployed COSC employees who'll be put out of work from these non-COSC "chronometers"


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

RyanD said:


> Here's a deal if you haven't used your Amex offer yet. Hamilton chronograph with H-21 movement for $539 with code SDKHAKI539. Amex offer makes it $489. 3% CB makes it *$473*.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/H71566583.pid


Where do you find watch specific codes like this? I'd assume even that will only work on that khaki model.

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

the Apostle said:


> Where do you find watch specific codes like this? I'd assume even that will only work on that khaki model.


Search for "watches" at slickdeals.com


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

the Apostle said:


> Where do you find watch specific codes like this? I'd assume even that will only work on that khaki model.
> 
> Sent via OnePlus 3T


SD at the front of the code generally means that it was a code created for distribution on slickdeals. They promote the code, and I assume get a kickback of each sale.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Amazon seems to be selling Dan Henry watches now. Those 1970s always looked good to me but I never bit. Hmmm, perhaps now...

Oh yea, the link. Here ya go: https://www.amazon.com/stores/page/A34C4EF3-B7C1-47F1-9B8E-E8D65EEEEB4F


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> Search for "watches" at slickdeals.com


I've always wondered where the people posting on slickdeals.com get these discount codes for specific watches. Any idea? I'm on Ashford's email list but I typically just get alerted of their sales, not the discount codes for a specific watch.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

yinzburgher said:


> I've always wondered where the people posting on slickdeals.com get these discount codes for specific watches. Any idea? I'm on Ashford's email list but I typically just get alerted of their sales, not the discount codes for a specific watch.


Ebates is a good source.


----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)

impetusera said:


> Are the 1/100th and seconds chrono hands not lined up? Still awaiting my exchange, Ashford is incredibly slow with exchanges apparently.


Received mine yesterday. Hands are out a half second  Apparently all sales out of USA are final. No returns









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## zippotone (Oct 7, 2016)

uktom84 said:


> Received mine yesterday. Hands are out a half second  Apparently all sales out of USA are final. No returns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine looks just like yours. I think it's the tachymetre that is off by half a second. The hands are perfectly aligned with the 12 marker, and with each other.

For the price, I can certainly live with it. If you can't, I'm sure you can flip at no loss...

Enviado desde mi MI 2S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

BostonCharlie said:


> Casio G-Shock Ana-Digi AWGM100SWB-7A Blue Dial White Resin, 46.5mm, MB-6 atomic. solar, $69. $105 on ebay (except for WHP, linked below).
> 
> Judging by its similarity to the AWG-M100-1ACR ($89 at Amazon), I am going to guess that this watch shares its hand-hiding feature.
> 
> ...


I keep trying to decide if I need a gshock with hands. You aren't helping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

uktom84 said:


> Received mine yesterday. Hands are out a half second  Apparently all sales out of USA are final. No returns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm having mine fixed under int'l warranty here in the Netherlands. The Swatch group sent a courier to pick it up


----------



## bogray57 (Jan 6, 2014)

Amazon (US) has this *Wenger Roadster Black Night*, quartz, 45mm, sapphire-coated, model 01.0851.121 listed for *$64.99* in today's Deals of the Day.







There is also a version on a black leather/red stitched rally strap, model 01.0851.120 for *$74.09*.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

uktom84 said:


> Received mine yesterday. Hands are out a half second  Apparently all sales out of USA are final. No returns


Was this an Ashford deal? If so, they will take it back even if it was an international sale when there is a defect. Call them and they will provide you a shipping label.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

So far, every picture I have seen shows the seconds hand not lining up with 60 when at 12-o'clock. Including mine. Ashford is probably the best on-line shop when-it comes to returns and customer satisfaction. I kept mine:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/inco...t-mail-part-5-a-1246922-932.html#post45035973



uktom84 said:


> Received mine yesterday. Hands are out a half second  Apparently all sales out of USA are final. No returns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Wutch said:


> So I'm kinda hot on Alpina right now (looking for a blue Alpiner 4, FYI) and came across this on Shopworn.com (Anyone have experience with them? I'm not familiar with them, but they evidently sell demo models from retailers) - blue Startimer Pilot Date on a bracelet for $495.
> 
> (Pic swiped from Joma)
> 
> ...


Shopworn is pretty solid. I made two purchases with them and both were shipped quickly. One order arrived with an issue and SW addressed it well.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Wutch said:


> So I'm kinda hot on Alpina right now (looking for a blue Alpiner 4, FYI) and came across this on Shopworn.com (Anyone have experience with them? I'm not familiar with them, but they evidently sell demo models from retailers) - blue Startimer Pilot Date on a bracelet for $495.
> 
> (Pic swiped from Joma)
> 
> ...


A quick heads up on this deal - Shopworn lists this watch as both 41.5mm and 44mm diameter on their site. It's actually 44mm according to Alpina's own website. Just giving a fair warning to those small wristed folks like me.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

bogray57 said:


> Amazon (US) has this *Wenger Roadster Black Night*, quartz, 45mm, sapphire-coated, model 01.0851.121 listed for *$64.99* in today's Deals of the Day.
> View attachment 12819721
> 
> ...


45mm, 100m WR, swiss quartz, unidirectional bezel:
https://www.amazon.com/Wenger-Roadster-Black-Night-Leather/dp/B018OCEY7A/

+1 for Amazon Deals of the Day tip -- thanks!


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

FC Slimline Classic at Joma - auto, 40mm and 8.3mm thick for $479? I'd prefer one without the Arabics, but it still seems like a deal to me.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Holy crap, Massdrop has this!


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

Wutch said:


> FC Slimline Classic at Joma - auto, 40mm and 8.3mm thick for $479? I'd prefer one without the Arabics, but it still seems like a deal to me.
> 
> View attachment 12819913


Wow that's a looker. Shame there's no seconds hands otherwise I'd snatch one up.


----------



## Nessism (Dec 3, 2009)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Shopworn is pretty solid. I made two purchases with them and both were shipped quickly. One order arrived with an issue and SW addressed it well.


Alpina Startimer Pilot Sunstar limited edition is $499 on Touch of Modern. This model has a "presentation" case back. I ordered one last night. Sadly, they dinged me with sales tax in California but I bought it anyway... https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...tartimer-pliot-sunstar-automatic-al-525gb4s6b


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

OfficerCamp said:


> Holy crap, Massdrop has this!


Great price. Bonus is the deployant style used. Extra tail tucks inside the strap versus on the outside, much cleaner look. I think its also known as a "Tag" style deployant? I'd seriously consider this if they sold the blue, I could've sworn its been this price before.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

Tourneau is having a $7,500 sale on certain pre-owned watches. This is a pretty good deal...not my style but a good deal:

VC Overseas chrono: Pre-Owned Vacheron Constantin Overseas Chronograph (49140/423A-8790)









Franck Muller Rose Gold Master Banker: 
http://www.tourneau.com/watches/pre...nker-rose-gold-automatic-2852mb-VFM00426.html


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

OfficerCamp said:


> Holy crap, Massdrop has this!


If only it were the full sized case... 36mm would look like a toy on me. Especially since the Oris Aquis wears small IMHO.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

The Marathon flash sale is live now and they've got a few of their divers discounted 36% and there is a free shipping option. I like the JDD and it's down from $1,845 on bracelet to $1,180. That's better than the sale price at Top Spec U.S. and it's better than the Black Friday price that Marathon had on the JDD. I can't find any additional discounts or cash back. Even though a great deal I think I'm going to hold off. Anyone find any other discounts to sweeten this deal and push me over the edge?

https://www.marathonwatch.com/product-category/watches/sea/


----------



## Hughlysses (Sep 27, 2017)

Is there not a "Head's Up" thread outside of the Affordable Watches forum? It's fairly absurd to see $1000+ (on sale) watches here, much less $7500+ watches!


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Hughlysses said:


> Is there not a "Head's Up" thread outside of the Affordable Watches forum? It's fairly absurd to see $1000+ (on sale) watches here, much less $7500+ watches!


There is not. This is the official thread for all deals on W-U-S.


----------



## nick2412 (Apr 23, 2017)

Timex Marlin is back in stock.

https://www.timex.com/vintage-marlin/TW2R47900VQ.html

Remember to sign up with fresh email account for a 15% off code.

Also free shipping. Total should be around 170. Then go on ebay and sell it for 300. ;-);-);-);-);-)


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hughlysses said:


> Is there not a "Head's Up" thread outside of the Affordable Watches forum? It's fairly absurd to see $1000+ (on sale) watches here, much less $7500+ watches!


While I agree if this thread was flooded with $10,000 watch "bargains" it might be time to create a new thread for non-affordables, they don't show up that often.

Also, I think $1000 and under was considered affordable a few years ago. Adjusted for inflation in the industry, perhaps it's time to think of that number as a little higher.


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

cel4145 said:


> While I agree if this thread was flooded with $10,000 watch "bargains" it might be time to create a new thread for non-affordables, they don't show up that often.
> 
> Also, I think $1000 and under was considered affordable a few years ago. Adjusted for inflation in the industry, perhaps it's time to think of that number as a little higher.


If it's a genuinely good deal (significantly lower than average, or lower than the lowest previously available price), I'm all for it being posted. It may make the watch affordable to someone who couldn't afford it at usual / full price.

As long as there's a good balance of prices across the board, I think each deal should be judged by its individual quality rather than the cost.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

bogray57 said:


> Amazon (US) has this *Wenger Roadster Black Night*, quartz, 45mm, sapphire-coated, model 01.0851.121 listed for *$64.99* in today's Deals of the Day.
> View attachment 12819721
> 
> There is also a version on a black leather/red stitched rally strap, model 01.0851.120 for *$74.09*.
> View attachment 12819725


As an add to this post. Usually TJMaxx stores have versions of the Wenger Roadster from $39.99 to $49.99. I've even seen some as low as $29.99. All good watches but of course local inventories at your stores will vary.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Hughlysses said:


> Is there not a "Head's Up" thread outside of the Affordable Watches forum? It's fairly absurd to see $1000+ (on sale) watches here, much less $7500+ watches!


As stated many times before over the years, this thread is for any deal on watches no matter the price. Rolex or Timex, it doesn't matter. 
Have a good day.


----------



## nick2412 (Apr 23, 2017)

Hughlysses said:


> Is there not a "Head's Up" thread outside of the Affordable Watches forum? It's fairly absurd to see $1000+ (on sale) watches here, much less $7500+ watches!


Variety is the spice of life bruh. This thread is for everyone, rich, poor, seiko collectors, watch snobs, sub 100 hunters, above 5000 only collectors, USSR collectors, etc.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

THIS IS TOTALLY CRAZY but the Vintage Marlin Mechanical Watch is back in stock again today ... maybe they're just selling a few each day or something. https://www.timex.com/browse/collections/marlin/ It's also available at the web site for Timex UK, for £175.


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

Hughlysses said:


> Is there not a "Head's Up" thread outside of the Affordable Watches forum? It's fairly absurd to see $1000+ (on sale) watches here, much less $7500+ watches!


Ummm there was a watch called master banker listed, and this is your critique? You are clearly less sophomoric than I 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Another Citizen Radio Controlled Eco-Drive A-T, AT8110-53E, new with tags, 43mm x 10mm, atomic, solar, sapphire crystal, on bracelet -- also from areatrend -- for *$170*. Next brand new price on ebay is $267.

An interesting trend. Now I'm curious to see which A-T goes on sale next. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Me...less-Steel-Eco-Drive-Dress-Watch/152124724837


----------



## sevunts (Sep 2, 2017)

It seems like that Alpina chronograph is no longer available for $299 on Jomashop.


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

sevunts said:


> It seems like that Alpina chronograph is no longer available for $299 on Jomashop.


I believe that was Gemnation and it's back to $499

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevunts (Sep 2, 2017)

ddavidsonmd said:


> I believe that was Gemnation and it's back to $499
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My mistake.


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

I love the look, but I hadn't realized that the Marlin was that small - 34mm is not the sweetspot claimed!


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Hughlysses said:


> Is there not a "Head's Up" thread outside of the Affordable Watches forum? It's fairly absurd to see $1000+ (on sale) watches here, much less $7500+ watches!


Thank you for policing the thread for us Mr. 42 posts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

sevunts said:


> It seems like that Alpina chronograph is no longer available for $299 on Jomashop.


It was Gemnation's Deal of the Day; valid for 24 hours or until sold out. They've since moved on to their new DotD.

Since pulling the trigger yesterday, I've been see-sawing between "Impulsive Buyer's Remorse" and "Very Excitement" about it. We'll see how I ultimately feel once it arrives.


----------



## nick2412 (Apr 23, 2017)

Wutch said:


> I love the look, but I hadn't realized that the Marlin was that small - 34mm is not the sweetspot claimed!


I mean we can't have all watches be monstrous 42mm+ after all. People with tiny wrists like me need love too! It's pretty unreal that a japanese company like orient make dress watch that looks like dinner plates on most asian wrists.

I really want an orient bambino, but it'll look really freaking bad wearing a 42mm "dress" watch on a ~6 inch wrist.

I'm still looking for a good deal on a 40mm divers or below to replace my invicta 9094ob, it has to be an automatic, and it has to be blue of some sort below 200 dollars.

So far no such watch can be found.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

nick2412 said:


> I mean we can't have all watches be monstrous 42mm+ after all. People with tiny wrists like me need love too! It's pretty unreal that a japanese company like orient make dress watch that looks like dinner plates on most asian wrists.
> 
> I really want an orient bambino, but it'll look really freaking bad wearing a 42mm "dress" watch on a ~6 inch wrist.
> 
> ...


It's not a 40 or a 38, or even a 36. It's a 34mm. I'm sure there are even some guys with 6" wrists thinking that's getting to be a little small.


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

nick2412 said:


> I mean we can't have all watches be monstrous 42mm+ after all. People with tiny wrists like me need love too! It's pretty unreal that a japanese company like orient make dress watch that looks like dinner plates on most asian wrists.
> 
> I really want an orient bambino, but it'll look really freaking bad wearing a 42mm "dress" watch on a ~6 inch wrist.
> 
> ...


Squale 1545 would work from a size standpoint, but not price.

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

nick2412 said:


> I'm still looking for a good deal on a 40mm divers or below to replace my invicta 9094ob, it has to be an automatic, and it has to be blue of some sort below 200 dollars.
> 
> So far no such watch can be found.


Try a Tisell Marine Diver. Automatic. 40mm. Comes in blue. Beautiful watch and great value for $220.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> It's not a 40 or a 38, or even a 36. It's a 34mm. I'm sure there are even some guys with 6" wrists thinking that's getting to be a little small.


Looks and wears just fine....



....... on 7.5 inch wrist


----------



## nick2412 (Apr 23, 2017)

BStu185 said:


> Try a Tisell Marine Diver. Automatic. 40mm. Comes in blue. Beautiful watch and great value for $220.


I really don't like the word sell in the brand, and by extension right on the dial. What next? Timortgage?

I'm kind of upset they could've chosen any name but they chose "Tisell" It reads like "I sell" . They have great watch aesthetics but killed it completely with such a bad brand name.

The search for the 40mm blue diver around 200 dollars that can surpass a 9094ob continues 

Maybe Orient Mako III is going to be 40mm.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

nick2412 said:


> I really don't like the word sell in the brand, and by extension right on the dial. What next? Timortgage?
> 
> I'm kind of upset they could've chosen any name but they chose "Tisell" It reads like "I sell" . They have great watch aesthetics but killed it completely with such a bad brand name.


It recalls Chevy's failure to realize that "Nova" literally translates to "doesn't go" in Spanish. Consequently, the Nova was a complete bust in Latin American markets.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

nick2412 said:


> I really don't like the word sell in the brand, and by extension right on the dial. What next? Timortgage?
> 
> I'm kind of upset they could've chosen any name but they chose "Tisell" It reads like "I sell" . They have great watch aesthetics but killed it completely with such a bad brand name.


Yeah man, totally get you. How could they? :roll:

I'm kind of upset they could've chosen any name but they chose "Rolex" It reads like "Lol ex". It needlessly reminds me of my ex wife. They have great watch aesthetics but killed it completely with such a bad brand name.


----------



## nick2412 (Apr 23, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> Yeah man, totally get you. How could they? :roll:
> 
> I'm kind of upset they could've chosen any name but they chose "Rolex" It reads like "Lol ex". It needlessly reminds me of my ex wife. They have great watch aesthetics but killed it completely with such a bad brand name.


Good thing Rolex built an empire before idiotic acronyms became a thing. Meanwhile the term I sell has existed since before the founding fathers of the United States walked on this earth. Pretty sure the Chinese were saying "I sell" to travelling Englishmen on the silk road in the 1300s.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

nick2412 said:


> I really don't like the word sell in the brand, and by extension right on the dial. What next? Timortgage?
> 
> I'm kind of upset they could've chosen any name but they chose "Tisell" It reads like "I sell" . They have great watch aesthetics but killed it completely with such a bad brand name.
> 
> ...











Seiko SBDN003 is just a tiny bit smaller than 40mm. Titanium and solar, either of which might be a dealbreaker for some folks. I love mine. One comes up in F29 every once in a while, like... right now (no relationship with the seller).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

ki6h said:


> THIS IS TOTALLY CRAZY but the Vintage Marlin Mechanical Watch is back in stock again today ... maybe they're just selling a few each day or something. https://www.timex.com/browse/collections/marlin/ It's also available at the web site for Timex UK, for £175.
> 
> View attachment 12820465


It could be they are doing a small availability each day or so. I remember Timex doing that when the had the First Gen 3GMT a couple of years ago and they were letting those go a crazy low prices.


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

Is this a good deal?

Jomashop has this Tissot T-Lord auto chrono, model T059.527.11.031.00 for $539 after coupon code GOOGLE10. I think it's super handsome.









Silver dial, bracelet. Strap versions, with either a silver or black dial, are $20 _more_.

There don't seem to be as many deals on *7753*-based watches compared to 7750's, and I like that this model doesn't omit the running seconds subdial. (And that it's not using one of those new plastic-fantastic 17-jewel chronograph movements that some Tissots have)

On the other hand, this is very much not a new model, and I remember seeing it on some hot deals site or another before. Does anyone remember this guy being cheaper in the past, or this as hot a deal as I think it is?


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

I purchased one for myself over Christmas. My wife was sitting next to me when I opened the box, after receiving it in the mail. She thought I bought it for her because of the small size. After trying it on my wife said, "It wears small on your wrist." My wrist is 6.75". Maybe she wanted it for herself? Haha


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

NO DEAL:

And what about Tissot - toss it? Did they ever read their name backwards?



nick2412 said:


> Good thing Rolex built an empire before idiotic acronyms became a thing. Meanwhile the term I sell has existed since before the founding fathers of the United States walked on this earth. Pretty sure the Chinese were saying "I sell" to travelling Englishmen on the silk road in the 1300s.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Odeen said:


> Is this a good deal?
> 
> Jomashop has this Tissot T-Lord auto chrono, model T059.527.11.031.00 for $539 after coupon code GOOGLE10. I think it's super handsome.
> 
> ...


Seems like a decent price for a 7753 on a bracelet. If you're not completely familiar with that movement, let me offer a word of caution. Unless you wear it everyday (or at least keep it on a winder), it's kind of a PITA to have to always change the date using some sort of pin to depress the recessed button in the case at the 10 o'clock position (unlike the 7750, where the date is changed via the crown). Might not be a deal breaker for you, but I had 2 Hamiltons in my collection with 7753 and this nuance irked me enough to flip them both.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Sorry if this is old INOX news. I thought that this had disappeared from the tjx site, but I'm not sure. Well, it's there, now, for *$130*. 43mm. Has tjx online fulfilment been working okay?

UPDATE: OOS 23 hours later 

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...n's-Swiss-Made-Inox-Bracelet-Watch/1000307723


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> Seems like a decent price for a 7753 on a bracelet. If you're not completely familiar with that movement, let me offer a word of caution. Unless you wear it everyday (or at least keep it on a winder), it's kind of a PITA to have to always change the date using some sort of pin to depress the recessed button in the case at the 10 o'clock position (unlike the 7750, where the date is changed via the crown). Might not be a deal breaker for you, but I had 2 Hamiltons in my collection with 7753 and this nuance irked me enough to flip them both.


Thanks! I have a 7751-based watch that uses that pushbutton for setting day of the week, so I'm familiar with that design "feature".

Looks like WorldOfWatches.com has it for $543 shipped with $53 cashback from cashbackhouse.com, so it's not that amazing of a deal in retrospect. Oh well.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

nick2412 said:


> I mean we can't have all watches be monstrous 42mm+ after all. People with tiny wrists like me need love too! It's pretty unreal that a japanese company like orient make dress watch that looks like dinner plates on most asian wrists.
> 
> I really want an orient bambino, but it'll look really freaking bad wearing a 42mm "dress" watch on a ~6 inch wrist.
> 
> ...


Get an invicta for $55 when they're on sale and mod to your taste.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

nick2412 said:


> I mean we can't have all watches be monstrous 42mm+ after all. ...
> 
> I'm still looking for a good deal on a 40mm divers or below to replace my invicta 9094ob, it has to be an automatic, and it has to be blue of some sort below 200 dollars.
> 
> So far no such watch can be found.


Not a match -- retail is $300 -- but maybe a deal could be found: *Armida A11*. *35mm* x 10.5mm (36mm bezel width), Miyota 9015 automatic, sapphire crystal, 200m WR.

ARMIDA WATCHES

Here is a WUS review from a 6" wrist guy:

Armida A11 thoughts?

There is also an *Armida A9* with blue dial at *39mm* and ETA 2824, but blue model isn't on Armida's site. Here's one on ebay pre-owned for $277:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/armida-watch-A9/173093810880


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Tissot T-Sport Titanium Chronograph Blue Dial Quartz - $190 w/coupon AD10

Nice clean looking chrono quartz with blue dial, titanium case, and bracelet. The black dial is also for the same price.

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-t-sport-mens-watch-t0694174404100.html


----------



## JP88socal (Dec 14, 2015)

Techno Marine Chrono with ETA 7750 plus extra mesh bracelet for $374..I think thats a hell of a deal

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Technomari...var=541589891659&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Citizen Eco-Drive AW1410-16X for $71.99 at certifiedwatchstore.com, 2 left. Lowest price seen.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...MIvsqt5aXl2AIVS25-Ch2wrAnMEAYYASABEgK_EvD_BwE


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive AW1410-16X for $71.99 at certifiedwatchstore.com, 2 left. Lowest price seen.
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...MIvsqt5aXl2AIVS25-Ch2wrAnMEAYYASABEgK_EvD_BwE


$68.39 w/code CLEAR5


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

PetWatch said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive AW1410-16X for $71.99 at certifiedwatchstore.com, 2 left. Lowest price seen.
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...MIvsqt5aXl2AIVS25-Ch2wrAnMEAYYASABEgK_EvD_BwE


FYI. A review dated Dec 2017 stated price was under $65.


----------



## i3rianf (Nov 25, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Sorry if this is old INOX news. I thought that this had disappeared from the tjx site, but I'm not sure. Well, it's there, now, for *$130*. 43mm. Has tjx online fulfilment been working okay?
> 
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...n's-Swiss-Made-Inox-Bracelet-Watch/1000307723


It did sell out. That one was for the blue dial and I received my order. This one is for the black dial one. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## nick2412 (Apr 23, 2017)

So I just found this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071WW7SLZ for like 143.16 - 15% off coupon.. Forget the timex merlin, getting this instead. I didn't even realize orien bambino old variation was still in circulation.

40.5mm is just perfect! 21mm lugs are kind of a drag but I'll put up with it.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

nick2412 said:


> So I just found this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071WW7SLZ for like 143.16 - 15% off coupon.. Forget the timex merlin, getting this instead. I didn't even realize orien bambino old variation was still in circulation.
> 
> 40.5mm is just perfect! 21mm lugs are kind of a drag but I'll put up with it.


Orient FAC0000CA0
$143.16


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

JP88socal said:


> View attachment 12821339
> Techno Marine Chrono with ETA 7750 plus extra mesh bracelet for $374..I think thats a hell of a deal
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Technomari...var=541589891659&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


This is really tempting but it's a huge and very heavy watch on that mesh bracelet, I owned briefly the quartz 3-hand version and sold it for that reason, very solid and nicely built but hard to wear with aĺl that weight....


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

ki6h said:


> THIS IS TOTALLY CRAZY but the Vintage Marlin Mechanical Watch is back in stock again today ... maybe they're just selling a few each day or something. https://www.timex.com/browse/collections/marlin/ It's also available at the web site for Timex UK, for £175.
> 
> View attachment 12820465


Does anyone know what the movement is?
Swiss? Chinese?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

dumpweed said:


> Does anyone know what the movement is?
> Swiss? Chinese?


Probably Sea-Gull


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

dumpweed said:


> Does anyone know what the movement is?
> Swiss? Chinese?


Seagull

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/7b8nxk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

dumpweed said:


> Does anyone know what the movement is?
> Swiss? Chinese?


Probably Sea-Gull


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

nick2412 said:


> So I just found this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071WW7SLZ for like 143.16 - 15% off coupon.. Forget the timex merlin, getting this instead. I didn't even realize orien bambino old variation was still in circulation.
> 
> 40.5mm is just perfect! 21mm lugs are kind of a drag but I'll put up with it.


the coupon code please
thank you


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

son2silver said:


> Seiko SBDN003 is just a tiny bit smaller than 40mm. Titanium and solar, either of which might be a dealbreaker for some folks. I love mine. One comes up in F29 every once in a while, like... right now (no relationship with the seller).


congrats to that beauty. 
what is your wrist size (6.5 here)?
the last f29 i found was back to Dec and sold.
maybe a link please
thank you


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

I haven't been to WUS in probably 6 months (busy life right now).

I saw this and I only logged only in to share it:

@ Rubylane:

*Rare Seiko "Pogue" 1972 Automatic Watch Pepsi Colors Trachymeter 6139-6005 Original Stainless Band Astronaut's Choice*

Was $471 but Rubylane is having a 30% off weekend - *so now, $330* - as of posting time, there are 33 hours left on this sale.


----------



## nick2412 (Apr 23, 2017)

frogles said:


> the coupon code please
> thank you


Sorry there is no code. You either have the discount or you don't. I have no idea if it's individual based, but according to my amazon message. It is for prime members only, and it's for your first watch purchase on the account.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Chinese. But they're making some good movements there; 1,350,000,000 people can't be wrong.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

frogles said:


> congrats to that beauty.
> what is your wrist size (6.5 here)?
> the last f29 i found was back to Dec and sold.
> maybe a link please
> thank you


Thanks. 6.5" wrist as well. The F29 I thought of just got sold unfortunately https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4614853&share_type=t


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

nick2412 said:


> Sorry there is no code. You either have the discount or you don't. I have no idea if it's individual based, but according to my amazon message. It is for prime members only, and it's for your first watch purchase on the account.


i see. first watch .. lucky you


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

ki6h said:


> Chinese. But they're making some good movements there; 1,350,000,000 people can't be wrong.


That's the weirdest argumentum ad populum I've come across for a while


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

frogles said:


> i see. first watch .. lucky you


I have purchased a watch from Amazon before and I'm seeing $149 as the price.


----------



## trekkingman (May 1, 2008)

trekkingman said:


> So far I've not received an email other than that the order was being processed...fingers crossed.
> 
> PS. Thanks to the original poster of the deal.


Freight forwarders have taken a number of photos before on shipping down under and its def. the FC World Timer in correct box. Hopefully will arrive in time for my birthday.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

eljay said:


> That's the weirdest argumentum ad populum I've come across for a while


he is quoting either Elvis or Bon Jovi...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

johnMcKlane said:


> he is quoting either Elvis or Bon Jovi...


Sounds Bob Dylan-ish to me.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

There are some nice deals in this new ToM sale, especially if you have coupons or credits in your account.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...mepieces-5901ee2c-2c38-45cf-ae55-044f13c427e5


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Probably Sea-Gull
> 
> View attachment 12821873
> 
> ...


Man I really like this watch, but its always out of stock, is there anyone else making something like this with the vintage "font" type numbers? I'm aware of the bambino, max bill, and their homages, they have the domed crystal, sunburst, but they don't these - I don't know what their called - art deco numbers AND the domed crystal, sunburst dial (I found a stuhrling with similar numbers but its not the same type crystal, etc)? I'd buy a quartz if it had this same 50's style look, its really got a nostalgic appeal for me.


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

Greggg3 said:


> Man I really like this watch, but its always out of stock, is there anyone else making something like this with the vintage "font" type numbers? I'm aware of the bambino, max bill, and their homages, they have the domed crystal, sunburst, but they don't these - I don't know what their called - art deco numbers AND the domed crystal, sunburst dial (I found a stuhrling with similar numbers but its not the same type crystal, etc)? I'd buy a quartz if it had this same 50's style look, its really got a nostalgic appeal for me.


HMT produced a few watches kinda similar, but they will be refurbished off ebay.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Anyone ever buy from Gogo Watch.jp? There is a Watch I’m eyeing there for a decent price but can’t find much info on them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Anyone ever buy from Gogo Watch.jp? There is a Watch I'm eyeing there for a decent price but can't find much info on them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never heard of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

Greggg3 said:


> Man I really like this watch, but its always out of stock, is there anyone else making something like this with the vintage "font" type numbers? I'm aware of the bambino, max bill, and their homages, they have the domed crystal, sunburst, but they don't these - I don't know what their called - art deco numbers AND the domed crystal, sunburst dial (I found a stuhrling with similar numbers but its not the same type crystal, etc)? I'd buy a quartz if it had this same 50's style look, its really got a nostalgic appeal for me.


https://www.christopherward.co.uk/watches/DRESS










Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Greggg3 said:


> Man I really like this watch, but its always out of stock, is there anyone else making something like this with the vintage "font" type numbers? I'm aware of the bambino, max bill, and their homages, they have the domed crystal, sunburst, but they don't these - I don't know what their called - art deco numbers AND the domed crystal, sunburst dial (I found a stuhrling with similar numbers but its not the same type crystal, etc)? I'd buy a quartz if it had this same 50's style look, its really got a nostalgic appeal for me.


Not really affordable but this is the ultimate dress watch for me and would probably fit the bill minus the cost.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

nick2412 said:


> I'm still looking for a good deal on a 40mm divers or below to replace my invicta 9094ob, it has to be an automatic, and it has to be blue of some sort below 200 dollars.
> 
> So far no such watch can be found.


Vostok is what you seek.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

nick2412 said:


> So I just found this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071WW7SLZ for like 143.16 - 15% off coupon.. Forget the timex merlin, getting this instead. I didn't even realize orien bambino old variation was still in circulation.
> 
> 40.5mm is just perfect! 21mm lugs are kind of a drag but I'll put up with it.


I've got that watch and love it!

Yes, all the versions are still in production. The versions and generations are confusing. Marc from Long Island Watch has a good video explaining it:


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Shuutr said:


> Ordered mine 1/9. Just got a notice it shipped.


Arrived today. It is awesome. That is all.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Greggg3 said:


> Man I really like this watch, but its always out of stock, is there anyone else making something like this with the vintage "font" type numbers? I'm aware of the bambino, max bill, and their homages, they have the domed crystal, sunburst, but they don't these - I don't know what their called - art deco numbers AND the domed crystal, sunburst dial (I found a stuhrling with similar numbers but its not the same type crystal, etc)? I'd buy a quartz if it had this same 50's style look, its really got a nostalgic appeal for me.


Vostok Classica 690B21



















Thanks to Ronie88 for the great photographs.

White dial is not available now, but Meranom has the same watch with dark blue, dark grey and green dials for $160. The dark grey and green dials are sunburst.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

nick2412 said:


> Good thing Rolex built an empire before idiotic acronyms became a thing. Meanwhile the term I sell has existed since before the founding fathers of the United States walked on this earth. Pretty sure the Chinese were saying "I sell" to travelling Englishmen on the silk road in the 1300s.


By this logic, no one other than Mexicans should be buying Timex because it reads like I Mex. What next? I diot?


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Greggg3 said:


> Man I really like this watch, but its always out of stock, is there anyone else making something like this with the vintage "font" type numbers? I'm aware of the bambino, max bill, and their homages, they have the domed crystal, sunburst, but they don't these - I don't know what their called - art deco numbers AND the domed crystal, sunburst dial (I found a stuhrling with similar numbers but its not the same type crystal, etc)? I'd buy a quartz if it had this same 50's style look, its really got a nostalgic appeal for me.


Previous post of Frederique Constant slim line has similar font?

Maybe not
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=45059113


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Greggg3 said:


> Man I really like this watch, but its always out of stock, is there anyone else making something like this with the vintage "font" type numbers? I'm aware of the bambino, max bill, and their homages, they have the domed crystal, sunburst, but they don't these - I don't know what their called - art deco numbers AND the domed crystal, sunburst dial (I found a stuhrling with similar numbers but its not the same type crystal, etc)? I'd buy a quartz if it had this same 50's style look, its really got a nostalgic appeal for me.


Timex UK has them in-stock for 175 GBP, about $242, before discounts & shipping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

3% ebates for amazon on men's fashion right now, which includes watches


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

TheSanDiegan said:


> It recalls Chevy's failure to realize that "Nova" literally translates to "doesn't go" in Spanish. Consequently, the Nova was a complete bust in Latin American markets.


Is that a true story? Heard it as a kid, but come on!!!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

capisce1987 said:


> Is that a true story? Heard it as a kid, but come on!!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


(No Va means not going) . Nova as one word does not mean the same but obviously you can see the connection.

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

capisce1987 said:


> Is that a true story? Heard it as a kid, but come on!!!


False
https://www.snopes.com/business/misxlate/nova.asp


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

RyanD said:


> False
> https://www.snopes.com/business/misxlate/nova.asp


Ha, I first heard the story from my high school Spanish teacher, who was trying to impress upon us the importance of knowing Spanish.....

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Evine 15% off watches $199+ with code *VAULT15*:
Evine | Be Good to Yourself | Shop online. Anywhere. Anytime.

They make it sound like this is for Invicta watches only, so YMMV.

"... between 11:00pm ET, January 19, 2018 and 10:59pm ET, January 25, 2018."

Evine men's watches:
Men's Watches, Watches for Men from Evine


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> Evine 15% off watches $199+ with code *VAULT15*:
> Evine | Be Good to Yourself | Shop online. Anywhere. Anytime.
> 
> They make it sound like this is for Invicta watches only, so YMMV.
> ...


I was looking at this earlier. It works on any watches over $199.

Glycine Combat Sub for $339.99 after coupon.
Glycine Men's 42mm Combat Sub Swiss Made Automatic Sapphire Crystal Polyurethane Strap Watch


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

RyanD said:


> I was looking at this earlier. It works on any watches over $199.
> 
> Glycine Combat Sub for $339.99 after coupon.
> Glycine Men's 42mm Combat Sub Swiss Made Automatic Sapphire Crystal Polyurethane Strap Watch


Looking around, I think you found the best evine-%15 deal. Each time I found another promising Glycine -- aside from yours -- I would find a comparable or better price from Jomashop. Seems Joma has a Glycine sale going on -- exp. 1/23. Some of these have codes for additional savings.

https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-doorbuster-event.html

For example, you can find the 0093 goldeneye for *$475*. $539 on ebay, OOS at evine (despite their tempting google ad).

https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0093.html


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Londo Mollari said:


> Vostok Classica 690B21
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this...then realized only has mineral crystal....

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

NOT (MUCH OF) A (WATCH) DEAL

Ebay Australia is offering 20% off a large number of Australian sellers for the next week, until Australia Day. The code is *PRAWNS*. There aren't many good watch deals, but it does result in some pretty good prices for some of the single malt Scotch whiskies on offer. There is a decent selection but here are a handful of my picks that significantly beat the current prices at Dan Murphy's, Nick's and SMWhisky:

Glenmorangie Original: $50
Laphroaig Quarter Cask: $87
Talisker 57° North: $111

Edit: I don't know a thing about G-Shocks but some of the sellers subject to this sale already have the lowest prices on Ebay _before_ the code is applied, so there might well be some deals in there. There are also some Seiko SKXs for AU$200 delivered, which seems reasonable(?)


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

TJMaxx in Amarillo, Texas has the green VSA Inox on bracelet for $129 and the all black new Eco-Zilla model for $325. 

My friend told me and I trust him 100pct. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Montag84 said:


> 3% ebates for amazon on men's fashion right now, which includes watches


It's 6% at BeFrugal


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Haven't heard much about this watch, But Certified Watch Store has the Hamilton H76695733 Khaki Takeoff Auto Air Zermatt for $517.99, and 2% percent back on ebates. Lowest price I've seen anywhere online (Jomashop is $599)...CWS has 3 left in stock as of this posting. Cool looking watch IMHO

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ack-dial-automatic-men-s-watch-h76695733.html


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko Sea Monster SRP581, 42mm x 12.4mm, 4R36 automatic, *$297*. $495 new on ebay.

https://www.helzberg.com/product/mens+seiko+prospex+watch+2169323.do

From Jomashop (where it's OOS). Note: Jomashop's photo shows "MOV'T JAPAN" on the dial where Helzberg's does not.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Haven't heard much about this watch, But Certified Watch Store has the Hamilton H76695733 Khaki Takeoff Auto Air Zermatt for $517.99, and 2% percent back on ebates. Lowest price I've seen anywhere online (Jomashop is $599)...CWS has 3 left in stock as of this posting. Cool looking watch IMHO
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ack-dial-automatic-men-s-watch-h76695733.html


Dang. I waited and waited for Amazon to drop and just got it for $580 a few days ago. It's back up to $607 right now.

I kinda like it. I wish it was a smoother movement. I feel like the second hand design makes it look tickier than it really is. Lume isn't great. I really dig the bezel. It's bi-directional and very smooth, non-clicky (I'm actually timing my laundry right now). I think it's a beautiful watch to look at. Really nicely designed. Those are my random thoughts.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

dt75 said:


> Dang. I waited and waited for Amazon to drop and just got it for $580 a few days ago. It's back up to $607 right now.
> 
> I kinda like it. I wish it was a smoother movement. I feel like the second hand design makes it look tickier than it really is. Lume isn't great. I really dig the bezel. It's bi-directional and very smooth, non-clicky. I think it's a beautiful watch to look at. Really nicely designed. Those are my random thoughts.


Yeah I just randomly stumbled across this model and liked it so placed an order from CWS. Thanks for the feedback, was wondering how the bezel was. I'm definitely looking forward to seeing it in person. I also have a Hamilton rubber strap that I'm hoping will fit on this watch!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

https://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/pro...318722?colorId=NS1476525&pos=2:15&N=854946405

I think if you sign up for their email you should get a coupon as well.


----------



## Davo_Aus (Sep 13, 2017)

Prob a long shot but if those victorinox watches are still available and someone is willing to help a Aussie bloke out and get one (blue dial preferably) and ship it to Aus that would be totally awesome... saw one in the flesh today at a watch shop and they wanted $700+ aud for one (and that was on special). Pm me of anyone can help a fellow WIS out  thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

Seiko Recraft SNKN75 for $79.99 on Ashford with code *AFFRECRAFTS79

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...-series/SNKN75.pid?so=9&nid=sct_seiko recraft








*


----------



## nick2412 (Apr 23, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko Sea Monster SRP581, 42mm x 12.4mm, 4R36 automatic, *$297*. $495 new on ebay.
> 
> https://www.helzberg.com/product/mens+seiko+prospex+watch+2169323.do
> 
> From Jomashop (where it's OOS). Note: Jomashop's photo shows "MOV'T JAPAN" on the dial where Helzberg's does not.


This is what I'm looking for! Thanks man!


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

raheelc said:


> Haven't heard much about this watch, But Certified Watch Store has the Hamilton H76695733 Khaki Takeoff Auto Air Zermatt for $517.99, and 2% percent back on ebates. Lowest price I've seen anywhere online (Jomashop is $599)...CWS has 3 left in stock as of this posting. Cool looking watch IMHO
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ack-dial-automatic-men-s-watch-h76695733.html


CLEAR5 brings the price down to $492


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

RyanD said:


> False
> https://www.snopes.com/business/misxlate/nova.asp


From the beginning of the link:



> *ORIGINS:** It's the classic cautionary tale about the pitfalls of doing business in foreign countries that can be found in hundreds (if not thousands) of books about marketing*


That I first heard of it from an MIT nuclear physicist speaks to its ubiquitous origins. Interesting that the parable is just that - a parable - though I would suggest its intrinsic wisdom remains just as valuable.


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

Soh1982 said:


> Not really affordable but this is the ultimate dress watch for me and would probably fit the bill minus the cost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU guys for the Marlin alternatives, (this forum is awesome!) The Glashutte is so nice, better than Marlin even, but its outside my price range. The Vostok is pretty close and more in my price range so I'm gonna check it out, not sure about the color options yet (I have one Vostok but didn't even know this model existed). Thansk again.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I have never bought from these guys or have any idea how they operate. This looked like a good price:

https://www.bonanza.com/listings/Ne...ijguPLGxU-zJo-JqqzQ_YdwHIggWUGmUaAoX8EALw_wcB


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

And this thread is already all messed up. Why isn’t the last posting the last one on the last page.


----------



## rodolfoscl (Jun 20, 2017)

mannal said:


> I have never bought from these guys or have any idea how they operate. This looked like a good price:
> 
> https://www.bonanza.com/listings/Ne...ijguPLGxU-zJo-JqqzQ_YdwHIggWUGmUaAoX8EALw_wcB
> 
> View attachment 12825455


Great price

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

mannal said:


> I have never bought from these guys or have any idea how they operate. This looked like a good price:
> 
> https://www.bonanza.com/listings/Ne...ijguPLGxU-zJo-JqqzQ_YdwHIggWUGmUaAoX8EALw_wcB
> 
> View attachment 12825455


The ad says it comes with the Seiko three-year US warranty as well.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko Sea Monster SRP581, 42mm x 12.4mm, 4R36 automatic, *$297*. $495 new on ebay.
> 
> https://www.helzberg.com/product/mens+seiko+prospex+watch+2169323.do
> 
> From Jomashop (where it's OOS). Note: Jomashop's photo shows "MOV'T JAPAN" on the dial where Helzberg's does not.


Nice find...I ended up ordering one considering Monsters are getting harder and harder to find at half way "decent" prices.

BTW...this dial is also in the images on Islandwatch's website.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Agreed, good price. Here's mine; I wore it Friday. It's a bit chunky at 43.5mm on my ~6.6" wrist! Typical Seiko bang-for-the-buck and great lume.










I paid a little more than that for mine, and jumped on it because it was a good sale. Assuming the seller is legitimate, if this was on your list, it's a nice price.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

FC auto for $359.99 + $75 in credits.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...erique-constant-classics-automatic-fc-303s5b6










FC Smartwatch for $259.99 + $50 in credits.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...ique-constant-horological-quartz-fc-285bbr5b6










FC auto with in-house movement for $799.99 + $175 in credits.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...rique-constant-classics-automatic-fc-710ms4h6


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

I have the model and the face is awesome. Good size as well.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Seiko PADI Turtle SRPA21 for $277 new from Inventory Adjusters. Selling through their site and Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B01KGDSY0S/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new

http://inventoryadjusters.com/seiko-prospex-padi-diver-automatic-special-edition-mens-watch-srpa21/

There were 2. Now there is 1.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

nick2412 said:


> This is what I'm looking for! Thanks man!


You bet! Helzberg's listings don't show the watch model numbers, so they don't show up in google searches -- not searches for model numbers, anyhow.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

pwk said:


> I have the model and the face is awesome. Good size as well.


Kate Upton?


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko Sea Monster SRP581, 42mm x 12.4mm, 4R36 automatic, *$297*. $495 new on ebay.
> 
> https://www.helzberg.com/product/mens+seiko+prospex+watch+2169323.do
> 
> From Jomashop (where it's OOS). Note: Jomashop's photo shows "MOV'T JAPAN" on the dial where Helzberg's does not.


Does that mean the movement is not made in Japan?


----------



## i3rianf (Nov 25, 2017)

A good price on the Orient Bambino Gen 2 Ver 2









$124 - Amazon
https://www.amazon.com/Orient-Bambi...id=1516552830&sr=1-1&nodeID=6358540011&psd=1&

or

$118 Shipped after 5% off in checkout - eBay (Seller is from Singapore: creationwatches)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/272827486328


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Rivarama said:


> Does that mean the movement is not made in Japan?


If the watch is assembled in Japan, yes. It will have Made in Japan on the dial. Otherwise, the watch is assembled in Malaysia or some other place in Asia. Does that matter? Many Seiko collectors have said that they aren't seeing a difference in quality between the J models vs. made elsewhere. I personally wouldn't worry about where the movement was put together.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Kate Upton?


Off topic. Kate Upton is not an affordable. You have to talk about her in F2.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

NOT A DEAL (but could be)

For one day only proxy buyer Buyee is offering 10% off at Rakuten. It's Rakuten Japan so it's not the limited Rakuten Global. I suspect this is to compensate for lower sales due to, or offset prices, due to the poor USD/JPY exchange rate lately. Be sure to mind the time zones. This offer ends at 4 a.m. EST. If you are comfortable with proxy buyers and can wait a few extra weeks for delivery, this might work out for you. The limited edition (limited production to be more accurate) Seiko SZSC003 Blue Ocean Monster would come down to about USD $440 before fees and shipping. Total cost would still be under USD $500 new. The warranty situation is a bit shaky but we take that risk all the time. https://buyee.jp/rakuten/detail/selec10:10077195









Here's a cheesy promotional photo:


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

Touch of Modern is once again offering the $25 store credit per $100 spent, today Jan 21 only. 

Up to $300 credit, excludes The Iconic Collection.


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

mannal said:


> I have never bought from these guys or have any idea how they operate. This looked like a good price:
> 
> https://www.bonanza.com/listings/Ne...ijguPLGxU-zJo-JqqzQ_YdwHIggWUGmUaAoX8EALw_wcB
> 
> View attachment 12825455


Ugh. My local Costco currently has this for $199. I've always liked the looks of this watch and had a lot of difficulty convincing myself not to buy it. I succeeded, but now I want it again.


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

Fossil.com offers additional 25% off coupon "SAVEMORE" that also applies to watch straps already on sale (as low as $8), through Jan 28.

And Topcashback currently has 8% cashback at Fossil.com.


----------



## JitenderGuliani (Nov 10, 2014)

This Frederique Constant classic dress watch will be effectively $284 after $75 in credits at TOM


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

Not a Deal

Does anyone know where I can score a high quality black leather (not croc) strap that is 22/20 (22mm at lugs and 20mm at buckle) for under $30?


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Off topic. Kate Upton is not an affordable. You have to talk about her in F2.


And she has never had any kind of movement, including bowel.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Nasmitty7185 said:


> Not a Deal
> 
> Does anyone know where I can score a high quality black leather (not croc) strap that is 22/20 (22mm at lugs and 20mm at buckle) for under $30?


There are a number of Hadley-Roma and Hirsch straps that would fulfill your criteria. Both brands are available on their sites, other online stores including Amazon and in some brick and mortar shops and watch repair shops.

Strapped for Time also has a few of their straps that might work for you:
https://strappedfortime.com/product-category/leather-watch-bands/

Barton straps are nice, too:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KD8JB7G/

and a dirt cheap option:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071KRXSTC/

Just search Amazon to see what options are out there.


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

PeekPoke said:


> Touch of Modern is once again offering the $25 store credit per $100 spent, today Jan 21 only.
> 
> Up to $300 credit, excludes The Iconic Collection.


Ugh, now I'm going to have to scour the site looking for things that I might normally spend my money on...


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

.


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

Nasmitty7185 said:


> Not a Deal
> 
> Does anyone know where I can score a high quality black leather (not croc) strap that is 22/20 (22mm at lugs and 20mm at buckle) for under $30?


Try panatime, and clockworksynergy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Nasmitty7185 said:


> Not a Deal
> 
> Does anyone know where I can score a high quality black leather (not croc) strap that is 22/20 (22mm at lugs and 20mm at buckle) for under $30?


Not sure which style you are looking for, but the Debeers 22/20 Breitling style straps are a great bargain on Amazon. The quality is great and very close IMO to the OEM Breitling for 1/10 the price. Sorry, pic is of 24 but you get the idea.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> Off topic. Kate Upton is not an affordable. You have to talk about her in F2.


And her maintenance will cost more than a rolex does in a long run.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Areatrend's Ebay store has lowered their prices on 2 Seiko 5 Field watch models.

*SNZG11 for $78 USD - *about $17 cheaper than normal

https://www.ebay.com/itm/142614787516?ul_noapp=true









And......

*SNZG13 for $86 USD* - about $25 cheaper than normal

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...044612&hash=item23947806f8:g:nXEAAOSwDkVaJZQ3


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Not sure if they are deals, please advise, but for the good of the order TJ Maxx in Pleasantville NJ has this Victorinox and Bulova for 199 and 259 respectively.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

They also have the citizen sky hawk JR3080-51M for $199. Seems like a good deal. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

Nasmitty7185 said:


> Not a Deal
> 
> Does anyone know where I can score a high quality black leather (not croc) strap that is 22/20 (22mm at lugs and 20mm at buckle) for under $30?


WATCH BAND SPECIALIST - Watch straps and more from Watchbandcenter.com has a huge selection of good watch brands that match your price. Rios1931 straps on ebay are good. I also recommend Barton straps. BandRbands.com are decent. I cannot give you a personal reference, but watchgecko.com has a lot of forum members praising their bands.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bulova Precisionist Quartz Chronograph Leather Strap 96B259, new with tags, 44.5mm x 14.5mm, mineral crystal, 100m WR, *$135 incl. free shipping* from officialwatchdeals. Next ebay price: $199, Amazon: $202.

From Amazon's listing:
"From the Precisionist Collection with precise timing to 1/1000th of a second and continuous-sweep second hand"

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Pre...graph-Leather-Strap-44-5mm-Watch/263190996509


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Texas vs. Oklahoma

Now *$39*:
https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...xas-Longhorns-Sport-Bracelet-Watch/1000275784










Now *$20*:
https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...a-Sooners-Striped-Nato-Strap-Watch/1000275776










OU also has a *diver-styled stainless watch for $39*:
https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...ahoma-Sooners-Sport-Bracelet-Watch/1000275775


----------



## nick2412 (Apr 23, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Bulova Precisionist Quartz Chronograph Leather Strap 96B259, new with tags, 44.5mm x 14.5mm, mineral crystal, 100m WR, *$135 incl. free shipping* from officialwatchdeals. Next ebay price: $199, Amazon: $202.
> 
> From Amazon's listing:
> "From the Precisionist Collection with precise timing to 1/1000th of a second and continuous-sweep second hand"
> ...


I wish bulova would make manly watches using their high frequency quartz technology at 38-42mm. God dammit


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Why? Why! Why can't Seiko put a 4R36 in this watch? Why? I'd buy it in a heartbeat. I had this watch and loved everything about except the non hacking movement. It drove me nuts so I sold it. I'd even take a solar quartz movement. And no, don't tell me about that cheesy SNE095 shiny "Fishing Lure" of a watch. 
I feel better now.



yinzburgher said:


> Areatrend's Ebay store has lowered their prices*....*
> 
> *SNZG13 for $86 USD* - about $25 cheaper than normal
> 
> ...


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

batmansk6 said:


> They also have the citizen sky hawk JR3080-51M for $199. Seems like a good deal.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Older non-AT Blue Angels in stainless, fuel consumption slide rule, gotta like the bracelet. I'd like to own _one_ good quality ana-digi with a positive LED but I don't think this is the one.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I love how everyone in this group is so helpful 
Thanks to everyone who has shared a deal or advice on this thread. It is heart warming. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Why? Why! Why can't Seiko put a 4R36 in this watch? Why? I'd buy it in a heartbeat. I had this watch and loved everything about except the non hacking movement. It drove me nuts so I sold it. I'd even take a solar quartz movement. And no, don't tell me about that cheesy SNE095 shiny "Fishing Lure" of a watch.
> I feel better now.


Would it take an NH35?


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

Bulova Moonview (Astronaut) deal at Areatrend is still going 
use code UO2QYENB3OUD for 10% off ~ $40.50 shipped https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova-womens-accutron-ii-97b128-white-leather-quartz-watch-1681921043

Mine came this week, threw it on a brown strap


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

dt75 said:


> Would it take an NH35?


Day/Date requires 4R36.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

dt75 said:


> Would it take an NH35?


NH36 for day and date


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

BTerry2233 said:


> Bulova Moonview (Astronaut) deal at Areatrend is still going
> use code UO2QYENB3OUD for 10% off ~ $40.50 shipped https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova-womens-accutron-ii-97b128-white-leather-quartz-watch-1681921043
> 
> Mine came this week, threw it on a brown strap


I'm sure it's been discussed in the past, but what's the lug width on that watch?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

Don't know the exact number but its short... would estimate around 44
some one measured it and posted the exact number


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

NIB Eterna 1948 Legacy Central Second Automatic Watch, 42mm x 12mm, SW-300 movement, 50m WR, sapphire crystal, *$800 + $30 S&H*.

Not the best price ever, but this model looks like it's getting harder to find at a good price. Next price on ebay is $800 from a new seller. After that, the next ebay price is ~$1500 from some German seller. Amazon has it for almost $2k from a 3rd party. OOS wherever else I look.

This seller appears to have a good, lengthy (12+ mo.) reputation, and he has an interesting inventory of watches.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Eterna...matic-Watch-AD-MSRP-6900-10-Pics/152857365327


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Rocat said:


> Why? Why! Why can't Seiko put a 4R36 in this watch? Why? I'd buy it in a heartbeat. I had this watch and loved everything about except the non hacking movement. It drove me nuts so I sold it. I'd even take a solar quartz movement. And no, don't tell me about that cheesy SNE095 shiny "Fishing Lure" of a watch.
> I feel better now.


I feel the same way about the SKX007, why can't they put an 4R36 in it? It is not worth $200 without one.


----------



## nick2412 (Apr 23, 2017)

swank said:


> I feel the same way about the SKX007, why can't they put an 4R36 in it? It is not worth $200 without one.


The only reason I refuse to buy SKX009/007/013 is the fact that they use the 72s6 movement. I'm so annoyed that I can get a god forsaken invicta for 80 dollars with hacking and hand winding (seiko movement no less lol) but can't even get hacking or hand winding in 170+ dollar seiko diver.

Seiko should really kill off the 72s6 movement and move on to using the NH35/6 on all entry models.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

not a deal



nick2412 said:


> I wish bulova would make manly watches using their high frequency quartz technology at 38-42mm. God dammit


Maybe you could settle for a Hamilton? Here's an expired deal from 9/17 on a 38mm Hamilton automatic chrono -- it was a display model for $500. H71416137-SD -- pretty sweet.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki+field/chrono/H71416137-SD.pid


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Spinnaker Cahill Automatic SP-5042-02, new, *38mm* x 14mm, 100m WR, NH35 movement -- hacking & hand-winding, unidirectional bezel, *blue*, *$139*. $180 at Amazon (on cool, blue leather strap). The Amazon photos show the textured dial better.

EDIT: It looks like this stock model comes on the leather strap. So this ebay listing looks non-stock.

EDIT2: This watch review by The Watch Bum gives some insight into Cahill straps (although his review model doesn't match this one):

"Each Cahill comes with two straps. With the model 02, you get a tan NATO and thick, water resistant leather, both with hardware to match the case. I loved the oil tanned leather. It is nicely finished, but its minimal stitching, matte finish, and pronounced pull-up effect perfectly capture the right rugged, vintage look. Of course, any proper diver's watch needs a fully waterproof strap so the heavy nylon NATO and signed, removable buckle is a welcome addition. They even supply a strap changing tool. The watch and its accessories are neatly presented in a heavy wooden presentation box."

http://www.thetimebum.com/2016/12/spinnaker-cahill.html

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Spinna...atic-Nato-Strap-Watch-SP-5042-02/182967787399


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

capisce1987 said:


> I'm sure it's been discussed in the past, but what's the lug width on that watch?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


According to Jomashop,the lug width is 20mm.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

caktaylor said:


> According to Jomashop,the lug width is 20mm.


Correct. I have the blue dial version.


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

nick2412 said:


> I mean we can't have all watches be monstrous 42mm+ after all. People with tiny wrists like me need love too! It's pretty unreal that a japanese company like orient make dress watch that looks like dinner plates on most asian wrists.
> 
> I really want an orient bambino, but it'll look really freaking bad wearing a 42mm "dress" watch on a ~6 inch wrist.
> 
> ...




Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> According to Jomashop,the lug width is 20mm.


Thanks.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

jmoneyfh said:


> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Yes, WUS delivers


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

PeekPoke said:


> Touch of Modern is once again offering the $25 store credit per $100 spent, today Jan 21 only.
> 
> Up to $300 credit, excludes The Iconic Collection.


Thank you PeekPoke for the heads up on the ToM store credit offer. 
I would have missed it for sure with the distracting playoff games today. 
I ended up ordering a Frederique Constant.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Well done putting those two in proper order!



BostonCharlie said:


> Texas vs. Oklahoma
> 
> Now *$39*:
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...xas-Longhorns-Sport-Bracelet-Watch/1000275784
> ...


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

PeekPoke said:


> Fossil.com offers additional 25% off coupon "SAVEMORE" that also applies to watch straps already on sale (as low as $8), through Jan 28.
> 
> And Topcashback currently has 8% cashback at Fossil.com.


non-US WUS members beware!
fossil doesnt accept bank cards incl VISA or MC which are registered outside of US. 
off: their support is slow and not so helpful in refund process (they say they dont share the e-mail they sent to my bank with me since "it contains secure information that we cannot disclose" wth?!)


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

I usually skip over the Bulova stuff as it isn't typically my style, but these have a similar vibe to one of my favorite chronos, the breitling transocean Chronograph.

At $298.99, it's not a bad deal at all. I'm sure you guys found these already but I haven't been on this thread much lately. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...771388?hash=item3d264093bc:g:U0oAAOSw4shX4Xu8

























I think these have the sw500, not the 7750 but i could be mistaken. I know the tellaro models have the 7750. I'm on buying lockdown but it is tempting.


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

On Ebay, watcheshalfprice has listed one...and only one two tone Tellaro for $324.99. Might be your last chance to grab one as he sold out of his Tellaro stock quite a while ago. Still a lot of great deals remaining on the Murren series along with a bunch of other Precisionist and Citizen models at excellent prices for both new and "refurbished". I have no affiliation with the seller (or Ebay!) just some great deals that I have eyed, and also purchased over the last few weeks.










https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...276899?hash=item4655a042a3:g:uvEAAOSwLnBX5VJL


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Mido auto chrono for $774.95. Needs more pushers and crowns though.

https://www.upscaletime.com/product...aph-mens-automatic-watch-swiss-m0059143705000


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

NOT A DEAL!

I just wanted to thank whoever posted the Frederique Constant Worldtimer deal back in mid-December. I sent it to my wife jokingly, just to show it her was on sale. We've stopped at an AD and tried it on multiple times. She, unknown to me, bought it for me because of the deal and gave it to me for my birthday this week.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko Men's 5 Sport SNZH55K, diver bezel, 100m, 43mm, black, *$103* from areatrend. Next ebay price ~$130. $138 on Amazon. Description says quartz, though clearly automatic from exhibition case photo -- unless the photos are completely off (one photo says "made in Japan" though the model number is K). Description says automatic elsewhere.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...s-Steel-Self-Wind-Fashion-Watch-/142614787759


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

ctentzeras said:


> NOT A DEAL!
> 
> I just wanted to thank whoever posted the Frederique Constant Worldtimer deal back in mid-December. I sent it to my wife jokingly, just to show it her was on sale. We've stopped at an AD and tried it on multiple times. She, unknown to me, bought it for me because of the deal and gave it to me for my birthday this week.
> 
> View attachment 12827947


Nice! Lucky guy, more on you're wife's awesomeness, then on the watch!!!!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

nick2412 said:


> I mean we can't have all watches be monstrous 42mm+ after all. People with tiny wrists like me need love too! It's pretty unreal that a japanese company like orient make dress watch that looks like dinner plates on most asian wrists.
> 
> I really want an orient bambino, but it'll look really freaking bad wearing a 42mm "dress" watch on a ~6 inch wrist.
> 
> ...


If you can add ~$55 to your budget you can get a nice sub homage Armida A11 during their sales. Comes in at a svelts 36mm case x ~44mm L2L which fits close to perfect on a 6" wrist. They have it in a blasted case (mine):









and a new brushed case for their blue dials.


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

Tokeiski said:


> On Ebay, watcheshalfprice has listed one...and only one two tone Tellaro for $324.99. Might be your last chance to grab one as he sold out of his Tellaro stock quite a while ago. Still a lot of great deals remaining on the Murren series along with a bunch of other Precisionist and Citizen models at excellent prices for both new and "refurbished". I have no affiliation with the seller (or Ebay!) just some great deals that I have eyed, and also purchased over the last few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some stores have it cheaper than this. Keep yours eyes out.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Through Jan. 28, eBay offering 20% off up to a max of $50 with coupon code 'P20SAVENOW' and the list includes several jewelry and watch stores. On a quick perusal, however, it looked to me as if their prices minus the discount equaled what stuff was selling for elsewhere. My search wasn't even close to comprehensive, though.

https://www.ebay.com/rpp/5939?_trkparms=&clkid=1291683574868924614


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

AsAnAtheist said:


> Some stores have it cheaper than this. Keep yours eyes out.


Would you be kind enough to let me know who has it cheaper? I have a couple of friends considering this model and will steer them to the cheapest site. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Through Jan. 28, eBay offering 20% off up to a max of $50 with coupon code 'P20SAVENOW' and the list includes several jewelry and watch stores. On a quick perusal, however, it looked to me as if their prices minus the discount equaled what stuff was selling for elsewhere. My search wasn't even close to comprehensive, though.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/rpp/5939?_trkparms=&clkid=1291683574868924614


Link to search only these sellers, under Jewelry&Watches>Watches,Parts&Accessories category.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Casio G-Shock GWX5600WB-5 Tough Solar Multifunction Brown/Tan Resin 49mm Watch - $73 shipped https://www.ebay.com/itm/292301108814

Unfortunately code doesn't work, 2% ebates CB. New version atomic "square" with negative display and tide chart.

Not my pic:


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Use candy10 to get 10% off at areatrend

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

studiompd said:


> Casio G-Shock GWX5600WB-5 Tough Solar Multifunction Brown/Tan Resin 49mm Watch - $73 shipped https://www.ebay.com/itm/292301108814Unfortunately code doesn't work, 2% ebates CB. New version atomic "square" with negative display and tide chart.Not my pic:


Been as low as $64 recently, keep an eye on it


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

ctentzeras said:


> NOT A DEAL!
> 
> I just wanted to thank whoever posted the Frederique Constant Worldtimer deal back in mid-December. I sent it to my wife jokingly, just to show it her was on sale. We've stopped at an AD and tried it on multiple times. She, unknown to me, bought it for me because of the deal and gave it to me for my birthday this week.
> 
> View attachment 12827947


Whether or not you flip that watch one day, make sure you keep your wife. 
That's pretty cool of her to do such a thing. Mine knows that I like watches but has no idea what type of watch though.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Through Jan. 28, eBay offering 20% off up to a max of $50 with coupon code 'P20SAVENOW' and the list includes several jewelry and watch stores. On a quick perusal, however, it looked to me as if their prices minus the discount equaled what stuff was selling for elsewhere. My search wasn't even close to comprehensive, though.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/rpp/5939?_trkparms=&clkid=1291683574868924614


Here is a candidate I found using PeekPoke's link -- dropped the price $50 to *$650* (just tested -- didn't purchase). Tissot Seastar Stainless Steel Automatic T066427A 300m, pre-owned, 48mm chronograph:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tissot-Sea...Automatic-Movement-T066427A-300m/312042876090


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

kimloris said:


> Whether or not you flip that watch one day, make sure you keep your wife.
> That's pretty cool of her to do such a thing. Mine knows that I like watches but has no idea what type of watch though.


I plan to keep the watch and the wife both. This week or next I'll probably do a mini-review of the watch. The mini-review of the wife is that she's been with me for more than 11 years and somehow hasn't murdered me yet, so she's a winner!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

TJ Maxx in Wesley Chapel FL currently has 4 INOX in stock.

2 Green dial
1 Blue dial
1 Black dial.

They also have 2 of the "Nightvision" versions for $160

Lastly they have one of the rose gold chrono's on clearance for $129


----------



## mmmSR (Nov 26, 2016)

BTerry2233 said:


> Bulova Moonview (Astronaut) deal at Areatrend is still going
> use code UO2QYENB3OUD for 10% off ~ $40.50 shipped https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova-womens-accutron-ii-97b128-white-leather-quartz-watch-1681921043
> 
> Mine came this week, threw it on a brown strap


Were you able to track the shipment from them? I got a "US[18 digits]" and when I plug that into USPS.com, it says "Label Created, not yet in system" for almost a week now...


----------



## sevunts (Sep 2, 2017)

frogles said:


> non-US WUS members beware!
> fossil doesnt accept bank cards incl VISA or MC which are registered outside of US.
> off: their support is slow and not so helpful in refund process (they say they dont share the e-mail they sent to my bank with me since "it contains secure information that we cannot disclose" wth?!)


I'll reconfirm that. They actually did not issue the refund(at least in my case) and rather suggested to wait until the pending payment would expire itself. It usually happens in 30 days.


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

mmmSR said:


> Were you able to track the shipment from them? I got a "US[18 digits]" and when I plug that into USPS.com, it says "Label Created, not yet in system" for almost a week now...


That doesn't sound like a USPS tracking number. They are usually 22 numbers I think with no letters.


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

AsAnAtheist said:


> Some stores have it cheaper than this. Keep yours eyes out.


If you happen to have a current link, please share

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Haven't seen it posted yet, but Rakuten is at it again with 15% cash back via Ebates. Reminder, this is the Rakuten Global site and not the Rakuten.jp site. 









-Pete

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

ctentzeras said:


> NOT A DEAL!
> 
> I just wanted to thank whoever posted the Frederique Constant Worldtimer deal back in mid-December. I sent it to my wife jokingly, just to show it her was on sale. We've stopped at an AD and tried it on multiple times. She, unknown to me, bought it for me because of the deal and gave it to me for my birthday this week.
> 
> View attachment 12827947


She's a beaut, Clark!


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Replacement arrived from Ashford today. At least this one isn't bent like the other but the alignment of the 1/100th and seconds chrono hands is off a hair. What's odd is if I adjust them to the 15 minute marker they are almost dead on top of each other? I think it's probably passable for me but I'll have to look at it under daylight to be sure. I got a Citizen Nighthawk from Amazon that had a white speck on the dial and thought it wouldn't bug me too much rather than risk exchange as it at least hit all the markers with the seconds hand. I ended up hardly wearing it because of the stupid spec until last night when I finally took the movement out and picked the spec off with a piece of rodico. Of course once I popped the movement back in there was a millimeter long hair stuck to the underside of the crystal so out came the movement again and another poke with the rodico, now it's perfect and I like it more


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

mmmSR said:


> Were you able to track the shipment from them? I got a "US[18 digits]" and when I plug that into USPS.com, it says "Label Created, not yet in system" for almost a week now...


Areatrend sent me an incomplete tracking number for a pair of shoes. I had to add 94 to the front of it and that fixed it. I had never seen a USPS tracking number that started with 6.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

For all you bargain-hunting Wolverines, TJ Maxx on the west side of Ann Arbor, Michigan has one black INOX at $129.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

NOT A DEAL



BostonCharlie said:


> Texas vs. Oklahoma
> 
> Now *$39*:
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...xas-Longhorns-Sport-Bracelet-Watch/1000275784
> ...





TDKFM said:


> Well done putting those two in proper order!


Was somewhat puzzled by TDKFM's quote until I read through the statistics. So can only assume he meant "saving the best for last". Over the last 20 years, record is:

-----------------------Texas----------*OU*
Wins---------------------8------------*12*
Cumulative Score-----489----------*606*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Evine has the "reasonably" sized 45mm Aragon divemaster running on the NH35 for $78. Variety of interesting colors available. 








http://www.evine.com/Product/652-470


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

P415B said:


> Haven't seen it posted yet, but Rakuten is at it again with 15% cash back via Ebates. Reminder, this is the Rakuten Global site and not the Rakuten.jp site.
> 
> -Pete
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks..I was just about to post this. I had been waiting for 20%, but 15% will do. Purchased a nice complete set pre-owned Rolex 16600 from Japan and should hopefully get $1,000ish back via ebates.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

This might be a Rakuten Global deal. The shipper is a "Shipping PROMO" seller, and it looks like this watch qualifies for their free shipping to US promo -- it is over 12,000 yen and less than 2kg. The watch price is already low: *$126.07*. They give you *2X* Rakuten points, and then there's the *15% cash back* deal, above -- however that works. By my reckoning, that brings it effectively to ~$105.

The watch is the G-Shock AWG-M100SB-2A, an atomic, solar ana-digi that has a sharp looking blue dial. On ebay it's ~$160. On Amazon ~$190. Google shopping does show it for less, but I don't recognize the sellers.

46.4mm x 14.9mm per Casio's page (although, to be picky, this is for -2AER, not -2A -- whatever diff. that makes): https://www.casio-europe.com/euro/products/watches/g-shock/awg-m100sb-2aer/

The deal:
https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/bright/item/awg-m100sb-2a/










Another shot showing scale:


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up on the Fossil deal, ended up buying a new wallet (been using my current trifold for over a decade now) and a new strap as well.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I bought one of these in yellow during the holiday's at that price. It is a heck of a watch (in 45mm). I did just sell it, not because I didn't like it but because I'm saving for a Tuna and sacrifices needed to be made. For the record, at least for me, this one wears smaller than some of their other 45mm watches. The sloping lugs and the bezel in SS that slopes downward as well. It does have typical Aragon lume. It does last, but think Casio MDV-106 brightness.



cairoanan said:


> Evine has the "reasonably" sized 45mm Aragon divemaster running on the NH35 for $78. Variety of interesting colors available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Double post


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Another Rakuten Global possibility. A G-Shock GW-5000-1JF for *$259, incl. 7x points* (offer ends in 5 hours -- EDIT: offer extended 7 more days) and then the *15% cash back* deal, above. Does not include free shipping. By my reckoning, that effectively brings it to $205 + ~$18 S&H. On ebay or Amazon it's around ~$300.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/10keiya/item/39559/


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

impetusera said:


> Replacement arrived from Ashford today. At least this one isn't bent like the other but the alignment of the 1/100th and seconds chrono hands is off a hair. What's odd is if I adjust them to the 15 minute marker they are almost dead on top of each other? I think it's probably passable for me but I'll have to look at it under daylight to be sure.


I think you have found a solution. I know if we pay at or near full price for something we expect perfect alignment. But on some of these real bargains for gray market prices, well, why not just stop the chronograph second counter somewhere else on the dial where it is not in alignment if you want to leave it stopped? I understand the default of leaving it at 12 for those that actually use chronographs to time things. But lets be honest. A lot of us rarely use that functionality.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BrandonR said:


> Thanks..I was just about to post this. I had been waiting for 20%, but 15% will do. Purchased a nice complete set pre-owned Rolex 16600 from Japan and should hopefully get $1,000ish back via ebates.


Nice. Worst case it that you'll have to pay around 4% duty. Hopefully not.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

RyanD said:


> Nice. Worst case it that you'll have to pay around 4% duty. Hopefully not.


True, but I factored that into my final price, so if I don't get that hit it will just be an added bonus. I was planning on hunting while in Tokyo again later this year, but the 15% pushed me into action.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> I think you have found a solution. I know if we pay at or near full price for something we expect perfect alignment. But on some of these real bargains for gray market prices, well, why not just stop the chronograph second counter somewhere else on the dial where it is not in alignment if you want to leave it stopped? I understand the default of leaving it at 12 for those that actually use chronographs to time things. But lets be honest. A lot of us rarely use that functionality.


It would bug me to have the hands stopped other than at 12. I've been looking at it under different lighting and messing around with it and decided to keep it. Aside from the 1/100s being a hair off everything else is spot on. A bunch of start/stop/reset cycles seems to be closing the gap between hands so who knows, maybe things were gummed up from sitting. I think these are near 2 years old stock? Anyway it's better than the first one with the bent hand and tachymeter scale being off though bent hand was the major issue. At least if this one ever pisses me off enough with alignment nothing is bent so I can pop off and reseat the hands to perfection myself.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

MacInFL said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Was somewhat puzzled by TDKFM's quote until I read through the statistics. So can only assume he meant "saving the best for last". Over the last 20 years, record is:
> 
> ...


That's cute picking just the last 20 years...


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

impetusera said:


> It would bug me to have the hands stopped other than at 12. I've been looking at it under different lighting and messing around with it and decided to keep it. Aside from the 1/100s being a hair off everything else is spot on. A bunch of start/stop/reset cycles seems to be closing the gap between hands so who knows, maybe things were gummed up from sitting. I think these are near 2 years old stock? Anyway it's better than the first one with the bent hand and tachymeter scale being off though bent hand was the major issue. At least if this one ever pisses me off enough with alignment nothing is bent so I can pop off and reseat the hands to perfection myself.


Heck. If you know how to do it yourself, then yeah. Those look worth it at that price.


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

thechin said:


> I don't know how legit this seller is but he has the Alpina diver new for $430:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ordered and arrived. Thank god, and the seller. Alleges to have 6 more, i see one buy it now, one auction.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> This might be a Rakuten Global deal. The shipper is a "Shipping PROMO" seller, and it looks like this watch qualifies for their free shipping to US promo -- it is over 12,000 yen and less than 2kg. The watch price is already low: *$126.07*. They give you *2X* Rakuten points, and then there's the *15% cash back* deal, above -- however that works. By my reckoning, that brings it effectively to ~$105.
> 
> The watch is the G-Shock AWG-M100SB-2A, an atomic, solar ana-digi that has a sharp looking blue dial. On ebay it's ~$160. On Amazon ~$190. Google shopping does show it for less, but I don't recognize the sellers.
> 
> ...


I picked up the white/blue version from the recent Amazon deal ($67). Color combo and design aesthetics are nice - easy to read the analogue time, but the digital time font is pretty small. The case is actually reasonably sized and not gigantic compared to your typical Gshock, and it seems really light compared to my square. The only real deal breaker for me is the use of a tiny light from 6oclock instead of a glowing backlight. STill deciding on keeping or not.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

BTerry2233 said:


> Bulova Moonview (Astronaut) deal at Areatrend is still going
> use code UO2QYENB3OUD for 10% off ~ $40.50 shipped https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova-womens-accutron-ii-97b128-white-leather-quartz-watch-1681921043
> 
> Mine came this week, threw it on a brown strap


Finally caved and bought one. Your pic of how it would look without a white strap, is what sent me over the top. While $40 may not be a lot for a purchase of a watch, this is the first quartz watch I've bought in many many moons....

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hammerhd74 (Jan 20, 2018)

guyinwatch said:


> Ordered and arrived. Thank god, and the seller. Alleges to have 6 more, i see one buy it now, one auction.


Ordered mine on Friday. USPS says it should arrive tomorrow. Glad to see you got yours. Seller was responsive to questions which was a good sign. Like you I'll feel better with watch on hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

guyinwatch said:


> Ordered and arrived. Thank god, and the seller. Alleges to have 6 more, i see one buy it now, one auction.


Let's see some pix of that bad boy!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

P415B said:


> Haven't seen it posted yet, but Rakuten is at it again with 15% cash back via Ebates. Reminder, this is the Rakuten Global site and not the Rakuten.jp site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Between the eBates deal and $100 in Rakuten Bucks blinking like a neon sign at me, I had to jump on this one: Tutima DI300 automatic diver, all titanium, used but looks to be in fantastic shape. After Rakuten Bucks and rebate it's going to run me about $575. To put that deal in perspective, I'm not sure you could buy Tutima's titanium bracelet for that.

Do I need another black-dial diver? Of course! That Sinn-like case and bracelet and bezel won me over. And I like the little touches like the applied logo on the matte dial, and the way the depth of the dial and that numbered chapter ring allow for reading the watch at many angles. Psyched to get it, especially at this price.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Speaking of German watches via Japan, this was the one over which I was struggling against the Tutima diver. I briefly thought about getting both, but ultimately decided that, despite how absolutely stunning these look to me, I might ultimately find it too small with my almost 8-inch wrist. So somebody else should go get it.

Used Nomos Club, after Ebates is $743.41. Fantastic deal, especially if you can knock down the price even further with any accumulated Rakuten Bucks.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/closer01/item/374854/?l-id=rgm_item_en_rvp_widget


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

Sorry, pictures. I forgot to misalign the bezel.


----------



## rudesiggy (Aug 1, 2016)

guyinwatch, what size wrist do you have?


----------



## Mrxnyc (Jul 13, 2015)

Anyone with a local TJ store still with a blue INOX in stock and able/willing to pick one up for me please DM me  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Some nice high-end deals on ToM. Good thing I already used my 20% off coupon.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/renowned-timepieces-dc26a1b5-049c-41d7-8bb0-c56b8b71c8ad


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

~7.75"


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

mmmSR said:


> Were you able to track the shipment from them? I got a "US[18 digits]" and when I plug that into USPS.com, it says "Label Created, not yet in system" for almost a week now...


I would contact Area Trend directly. I ordered mine on the 12th, chose the free Express shipping, and it was in my hands Monday the 15th.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Love it


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

The Alpina diver w/red bezel


----------



## mmmSR (Nov 26, 2016)

Floydboy said:


> That doesn't sound like a USPS tracking number. They are usually 22 numbers I think with no letters.


Yeah, it didn't match USPS in my head either and neither any numbering schemes I have googled, but USPS is the only one site that actually threw some other response than "not found" with that number... If it isn't a USPS number, then the "label created" message is excellent trolling from USPS :-!



ManOnTime said:


> I would contact Area Trend directly. I ordered mine on the 12th, chose the free Express shipping, and it was in my hands Monday the 15th.


I will contact them, given even clicking on the number on their own site doesn't work still...
This is however international shipping to Europe, so if it did get here in 3 days including a weekend as yours did, that would be exceptional (only Ashford managed that so far once, counting time only until customs notice).


----------



## mikescanlan (May 4, 2017)

Massdrop has the Version 3 Orient Sun and Moon for $229.99.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient...ontent=1516711655523.304972096104043635587226


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Another Rakuten Global possibility. A G-Shock GW-5000-1JF for *$259, incl. 7x points* (offer ends in 5 hours) and then the *15% cash back* deal, above. Does not include free shipping. By my reckoning, that effectively brings it to $205 + ~$18 S&H. On ebay or Amazon it's around ~$300.
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/10keiya/item/39559/


Look for free shipping from Japan. I just got an email.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Amazon has the Davosa Swiss quartz moon phase available in stainless or stainless with gold accents for $229 after coupon. The seller is Davosa USA, so there may not be sales taxes applied. It is Prime eligible with free returns. Make sure you check the coupon box before you add it to your cart. Otherwise, the price is $249. The gold accent version is pictured below.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06WWRQXT...5R6S57ZMKDD3XX7&pd_rd_w=jAAXl#customerReviews


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

LongIslandWatch dot com (Orient AD) has a sale on several Orient watches: Mako II in different colors for $145 to $149, Ray II Raven for $197, and a bunch of Bambinos (I would highlight V4 in Blue for $139)

For the smarties who asked whether my posts are related to Mark at LIW (the store owner), I am in no way associated with LIW. I simply had a few excellent transactions with LIW, and after-sale service, both under warranty and out, was spectacular!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

studiompd said:


> I picked up the white/blue version from the recent Amazon deal ($67). Color combo and design aesthetics are nice - easy to read the analogue time, but the digital time font is pretty small. The case is actually reasonably sized and not gigantic compared to your typical Gshock, and it seems really light compared to my square. The only real deal breaker for me is the use of a tiny light from 6oclock instead of a glowing backlight. STill deciding on keeping or not.


So, the LCD display is not backlit? I had an inexpensive Casio ana-digi with no LCD backlight, and that was a bummer. I expected more from a G-Shock. I, too, prefer larger digital displays -- my eyes aren't what they used to be. Thanks for the mini-review.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

VadimMkin said:


> LongIslandWatch dot com (Orient AD) has a sale on several Orient watches: Mako II in different colors for $145 to $149, Ray II Raven for $197, and a bunch of Bambinos (I would highlight V4 in Blue for $139)
> 
> For the smarties who asked whether my posts are related to Mark at LIW (the store owner), I am in no way associated with LIW. I simply had a few excellent transactions with LIW, and after-sale service, both under warranty and out, was spectacular!


Any additional discount?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> So, the LCD display is not backlit? I had an inexpensive Casio ana-digi with no LCD backlight, and that was a bummer. I expected more from a G-Shock. I, too, prefer larger digital displays -- my eyes aren't what they used to be. Thanks for the mini-review.


Yep, no lcd backlight, really is a bummer...

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Mechanicalworld said:


> I usually skip over the Bulova stuff as it isn't typically my style, but these have a similar vibe to one of my favorite chronos, the breitling transocean Chronograph.
> 
> ...


Ashford weekly deal: 
Breitling Transocean Unitime Pilot Watch AB0510U6-BC26-159A, *$5787.50*. $7700 from Perfect Timing. Googling around, other prices are $8k+. Jomashop is OOS, but shows the same price. Joma does have it on leather for $6k.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...ansocean-unitime-pilot/AB0510U6-BC26-159A.pid


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Massdrop has the Orient Bambino again. Many variants, ranging in price from $115 to $135. Seems to me like a great price for a very popular watch. I know I love mine.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-bambino-watch

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Any current promotion codes for Creation Watches?


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Speaking of German watches via Japan, ...
> 
> Used Nomos Club, after Ebates is $743.41. Fantastic deal, especially if you can knock down the price even further with any accumulated Rakuten Bucks.
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/closer01/item/374854/?l-id=rgm_item_en_rvp_widget


Oh man, what a deal. Even if it is used with a few "wounds" to the case (what a great translation, lol). It's one of the only watches I think looks amazing with Perlon straps and does classy casual well.

I think I could pull it off size-wise, but I just hate that it has that mirror polished case back. If I'm buying one of the preeminent "affordable" in-house(-ish) movement watches, I want to see that movement (and don't want to worry about scratching the heck out of a mirrored case back in what should be a sport watch).


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I haven't kept up with the thread in a few days so forgive the imposition if you have seen these already. All of these are from Ashford'd Clearance Section that they are now offering 20% off with HELLO18

Prices I list will be post Discount (I also think Ebates is doing 3% more on this as cash back, but you will have to calculate that yourself)

$399









$360










$399









$445









$459










$499









$588










$629










$798










$699


----------



## mrb12186 (Nov 29, 2017)

mmmSR said:


> Yeah, it didn't match USPS in my head either and neither any numbering schemes I have googled, but USPS is the only one site that actually threw some other response than "not found" with that number... If it isn't a USPS number, then the "label created" message is excellent trolling from USPS :-!
> 
> I will contact them, given even clicking on the number on their own site doesn't work still...
> This is however international shipping to Europe, so if it did get here in 3 days including a weekend as yours did, that would be exceptional (only Ashford managed that so far once, counting time only until customs notice).


I picked one of these up as well after seeing in on the brown strap. That being said, their email notifications have a lot of room for improvement. I received three order confirmations and two shipping notifications which prompted me to reach out to the customer service department and make sure I had only been charged once. Fortunately there were no issues and they apologized for the duplicate messages.

On the shipment notifications, the "shipment" number turned out to just be a duplicate of the order number. There was however a tracking number below that worked on the USPS site. Three days from PA to NC with the free express shipping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> So, the LCD display is not backlit? I had an inexpensive Casio ana-digi with no LCD backlight, and that was a bummer. I expected more from a G-Shock. I, too, prefer larger digital displays -- my eyes aren't what they used to be. Thanks for the mini-review.


The AWG-M100 series G Shock is one of the smallest and most wearable atomic/solar watches from Casio (that isn't a square) but it's notoriously hard to read.

The black, negative display version is impossible to see in anything but the best lighting conditions. I owned it for about a week before selling it for this reason.









A better solar/atomic option, if you can stand an all digital version and don't want a square, is the GW9110 Gulfman. Small, wearable, Titanium components and can be bought for around $100 if you shop it.








YMMV.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


> Oh man, what a deal. Even if it is used with a few "wounds" to the case (what a great translation, lol). It's one of the only watches I think looks amazing with Perlon straps and does classy casual well.
> 
> I think I could pull it off size-wise, but I just hate that it has that mirror polished case back. If I'm buying one of the preeminent "affordable" in-house(-ish) movement watches, I want to see that movement (and don't want to worry about scratching the heck out of a mirrored case back in what should be a sport watch).


And I think that's sort of a standard language that they use with pre-owned watches, in some cases. As you look at the photos, I don't see much of any scratches or dings.

Oddly, the Nomos Club Dunkel, essentially the same watch but with a black dial, does have a sapphire crystal, see-through back. (And they charge a couple hundred more for it.)


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


> Oh man, what a deal. Even if it is used with a few "wounds" to the case (what a great translation, lol). It's one of the only watches I think looks amazing with Perlon straps and does classy casual well.
> 
> I think I could pull it off size-wise, but I just hate that it has that mirror polished case back. If I'm buying one of the preeminent "affordable" in-house(-ish) movement watches, I want to see that movement (and don't want to worry about scratching the heck out of a mirrored case back in what should be a sport watch).





WorthTheWrist said:


> And I think that's sort of a standard language that they use with pre-owned watches, in some cases. As you look at the photos, I don't see much of any scratches or dings.
> 
> Oddly, the Nomos Club Dunkel, essentially the same watch but with a black dial, does have a sapphire crystal, see-through back. (And they charge a couple hundred more for it.)


Just make sure your not expecting a dragon head gargoyle with your watch because the ad explicitly states: 
"Approximately 35mm (I do not include a dragon-head gargoyle)"

;-)


----------



## ChicaneHntr (Jan 27, 2017)

mikescanlan said:


> Massdrop has the Version 3 Orient Sun and Moon for $229.99.
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient...ontent=1516711655523.304972096104043635587226


Thanks for the heads up on this. I have been looking for the blue dial at a reasonable price. Ordered.


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> I haven't kept up with the thread in a few days so forgive the imposition if you have seen these already. All of these are from Ashford'd Clearance Section that they are now offering 20% off with HELLO18
> 
> Prices I list will be post Discount (I also think Ebates is doing 3% more on this as cash back, but you will have to calculate that yourself)
> 
> ...


Wish that Certina had a lighter dial but with the same gold case.

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

the Apostle said:


> Wish that Certina had a lighter dial but with the same gold case.
> 
> Sent via OnePlus 3T


Wish I didn't have to scroll through 10 watches (again) to read about your wish.

(I mean no offense but please, everyone, make this thread more friendly by dedicating the extra 5 seconds it takes to delete photos from a quote, when those photos are not necessary).


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

thedius said:


> Wish I didn't have to scroll through 10 watches (again) to read about your wish.
> 
> (I mean no offense but please, everyone, make this thread more friendly by dedicating the extra 5 seconds it takes to delete photos from a quote, when those photos are not necessary).


ahhaahahhaaahaahahahhaah


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

thedius said:


> Wish I didn't have to scroll through 10 watches (again) to read about your wish.
> 
> (I mean no offense but please, everyone, make this thread more friendly by dedicating the extra 5 seconds it takes to delete photos from a quote, when those photos are not necessary).


Thanks (Admin edit), but I didn't see the feature in Tapatalk until after I sent. And in fairness, it was the second watch. 

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

the Apostle said:


> Thanks (Admin edit), but I didn't see the feature in Tapatalk until after I sent. And in fairness, it was the second watch.
> 
> Sent via OnePlus 3T


I am sure you meant to write: "Thanks, touché"...


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

thedius said:


> I am sure you meant to write: "Thanks, touché"...


Nope. Never would have made a mistake and put the comma in the wrong place.

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

I would have expected better from an Apostle.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bulova Precisionist Men's 96B260 Quartz Chronograph 44.5mm Bracelet Watch, new with tags, 100m WR, mineral crystal, *$180* from officialwatchdeals. $249 on Amazon. Next brand new ebay price: $361.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Pre...hronograph-44-5mm-Bracelet-Watch/263190996510


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

the Apostle said:


> Thanks (Admin edit), but I didn't see the feature in Tapatalk until after I sent. And in fairness, it was the second watch.
> 
> Sent via OnePlus 3T


Do you always insult people when they ask a perfectly reasonable request of you? He's simply asking for a little common sense forum etiquette. Maybe a little deference for reasonable requests by those of us who have been posting here for more than two whole weeks would be preferable to acting like you're wearing a watch with a snowflake complication.

So it was the second watch in your photo album of a quote. Doesn't matter. Taking a second to pick up your own forum fecal droppings so everyone that is, you know, _not_ you, doesn't have to unnecessarily step in them while scrolling through the thread is simply the decent thing to do.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$350 after code VAULT15

Glycine Men's 42mm Combat Sub Swiss Made Automatic Bracelet Watch


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

International deal:

Rotary Legacy Automatic Diver GB90168/05, Swiss made, new, _buy now_ or _make offer_: *$430 + $37 S&H* (EUR 350 + 30) from a small Italian seller. I'm seeing them for $700+ elsewhere. I took the model number from one of the seller's photos.

UPDATE: Turns out that Amazon UK will ship their product, linked below, _to the US_ sans VAT. Clicking through, I found that you can purchase _and ship_ this watch from Amazon UK to Texas for *$466.14*. So, armed with that, maybe somebody can negotiate a better deal from the Italian ebay seller 

Some sellers say it is 40mm, but Amazon says it's 42mm. Rotary doesn't show this exact model on their site, but they do show the black GB90168/04 which is 41.5mm x 9.7mm and has a sapphire crystal. Amazon's listing, below, says its WR is 100m.

As I understand it, Rotary was founded in Switzerland, but most of their watches today are made in China (or Japan, according to Wikipedia). They also have a line of Swiss made watches. I think this one has an original (yes?), attractive design.

The Amazon UK deal:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rotary-Aut...RA/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_241_t_0/262-3225466-4612502

The Italian ebay seller deal:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rotary-watch-Legacy-automatic-Swiss-made/322972585000









Stock photo, below -- any thoughts on the movement?


----------



## hammerhd74 (Jan 20, 2018)

guyinwatch said:


> Sorry, pictures. I forgot to misalign the bezel.


Received mine today. Legit seller on ebay: juliannadam6

Ignore the one negative review where someone is complaining about not accepting an offer made for sunglasses

Loving it









Already put on the NDC strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

Just fyi, you can get this exact watch in "refurbished" condition from watcheshalfprice, who I am 99% certain is the same seller as "officialwatchdeals" for $135. In MOST cases, the refurbished models are 99.9% the same as brand new, usually just department store returns. Insane price for the watch. I purchased a bunch in one go as gifts. Between these Bulova Precisionists, Murrens, and Tellaros, every other watch in the universe pales in comparison for the value offered.

I have no affiliation with the seller(s), ebay, or Bulova, just a converted Bulova fanboy thanks to WUS and Bulova's #1 cheerleader, Yankeexpress!!



BostonCharlie said:


> Bulova Precisionist Men's 96B260 Quartz Chronograph 44.5mm Bracelet Watch, new with tags, 100m WR, mineral crystal, *$180* from officialwatchdeals. $249 on Amazon. Next brand new ebay price: $361.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Pre...hronograph-44-5mm-Bracelet-Watch/263190996510


----------



## DCGallenstein (Jul 23, 2013)

Unclear if this has been posted, but ToM has some respectable deals on pre-owned Breitlings and Omegas.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/pre-owned-timepieces-6c988aed-3fdd-4d9a-857f-39feb5edfd9f


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

BostonCharlie said:


> International deal:
> 
> Rotary Legacy Automatic Diver GB90168/05, Swiss made, new, _buy now_ or _make offer_: *$430 + $37 S&H* (EUR 350 + 30) from a small Italian seller. I'm seeing them for $700+ elsewhere. I took the model number from one of the seller's photos.
> 
> ...


I quite like the looks of the watch. A nice dress diver. The movement is Sellita SW200, and it has a ceramic bezel. Here is a discussion on the model: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3997522

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick2412 (Apr 23, 2017)

Not a deal just have a question for you guys. 

Is it normal for divers watch to be this boring and samey? Aside from the Seiko Monsters, pretty much every divers from Steinhart all the way down to invicta appears to be derivatives and combos of samey looking markers and hands. 

I mean even the case looks mostly the same. 

Aesthetically the variation is eye wateringly boring. I know the guts are different.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

nick2412 said:


> Not a deal just have a question for you guys.
> 
> Is it normal for divers watch to be this boring and samey? Aside from the Seiko Monsters, pretty much every divers from Steinhart all the way down to invicta appears to be derivatives and combos of samey looking markers and hands.
> 
> ...


I suggest starting a thread with that question in the dive forum. It would be more entertaining.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

The Capeland deal posted by RyanD landed today. Just couldn't be happier...blown away and been smiling since I opened the box.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

nick2412 said:


> Not a deal just have a question for you guys.
> 
> Is it normal for divers watch to be this boring and samey? Aside from the Seiko Monsters, pretty much every divers from Steinhart all the way down to invicta appears to be derivatives and combos of samey looking markers and hands.
> 
> ...


This is why I've been looking at a lot of microbrands.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Never mind.


----------



## nick2412 (Apr 23, 2017)

dt75 said:


> This is why I've been looking at a lot of microbrands.


Micro brands mimic even harder because they don't have the experience or the budget to machine brand new case designs.

I mean where are the micro brands copying seiko monsters. I don't care for the dial, I just like the unique case.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

nick2412 said:


> Micro brands mimic even harder because they don't have the experience or the budget to machine brand new case designs.
> 
> I mean where are the micro brands copying seiko monsters. I don't care for the dial, I just like the unique case.


But some of them go their own way, or less conventional.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

nick2412 said:


> Micro brands mimic even harder because they don't have the experience or the budget to machine brand new case designs.


Not true


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Bulova Precisionist Men's 96B260 Quartz Chronograph 44.5mm Bracelet Watch, new with tags, 100m WR, mineral crystal, *$180* from officialwatchdeals. $249 on Amazon. Next brand new ebay price: $361.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Pre...hronograph-44-5mm-Bracelet-Watch/263190996510


I have a non chrono version but i believe the dimension of them are the same.
Be advised that this watch has a huge L2L design and size. Mine is on the borderline of having an overhang on a 7.25in wrist.


----------



## nick2412 (Apr 23, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Not true


That isn't a divers watch though. &#55358;&#56596;&#55358;&#56596;&#55358;&#56596;


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

Very interesting selection of *JeanRichard* watches from Ashford'd Clearance Section with HELLO18. Other models available as well.
Prices are good but not sure if all time low though.


----------



## JP88socal (Dec 14, 2015)

nick2412 said:


> Micro brands mimic even harder because they don't have the experience or the budget to machine brand new case designs.
> 
> I mean where are the micro brands copying seiko monsters. I don't care for the dial, I just like the unique case.


Nick. There are several micro brands that have unique designs. This Nethuns is one example. Member just did a review on the green version.


----------



## mmmSR (Nov 26, 2016)

Floydboy said:


> That doesn't sound like a USPS tracking number. They are usually 22 numbers I think with no letters.


Ah, the mystery about Area Trend international shipping was solved by customer support. They used Asendia (asendiausa.com) and the long number works there, it now even has a postal number in the form of XY123456789CH for final delivery, so I guess it's something like DHL Global Mail, but with Swiss Post instead of Deutsche Post.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Not a deal


uvalaw2005 said:


> Make sure you're enrolled first:
> And then:
> ...
> You'll start getting several promotional emails a day that you'll have to ignore/delete, but you'll also start getting some of the bonus offers for eBay Bucks.


Thanks. But all was already done. Earning bucks, no email bucks deals or any non-seller emails ever, but daily watched item emails. So, emails are working. No clue why no bucks deal emails. Ah well...... back to watch deals.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Fossil $6 strap sale is on again.

https://slickdeals.net/f/11192791-f...ther-nylon-silicone-6-each-free-shipping-more


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Tokeiski said:


> just a converted Bulova fanboy thanks to WUS and Bulova's #1 cheerleader, Yankeexpress!!


you win !!


----------



## SawDoc441 (Sep 12, 2016)

tinpusher said:


> Not sure how many are available but this seems like a pretty good deal at $299. Joma has this for $599 and I think that Massdrop had it for more as well.
> 
> View attachment 12817487
> 
> ...


I resisted the temptation to order this due to a couple of watch purchases in the last 90 days. I did, however, mention to my wife what a screaming deal it was. A few days later a box showed up from Kate Spade with a purse inside, and she said that's what I was giving her for Valentine's day.... Yesterday, a box showed up from Gemnation, and she said "Happy Valentine's!" So I DIDN'T miss this Alpina deal! It's beautiful.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Tres said:


> I have a non chrono version but i believe the dimension of them are the same.
> Be advised that this watch has a huge L2L design and size. Mine is on the borderline of having an overhang on a 7.25in wrist.


Pics please

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Not true


Now thats very different,where can i find it. Pls

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Pics please
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


It has about 51mm L2L. It looks quite okay on a bracelet but awkward on a common leather strap. I notice the strap looks almost straight on the edge of my wrist.

This watch and my mondaine sport would be the biggest i would go. 38mm to 42mm 43mm with a short lug is my sweet spot.

Sorry for the quality of the pics.









Edit: adding 1 extra pic


----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

SawDoc441 said:


> I resisted the temptation to order this due to a couple of watch purchases in the last 90 days. I did, however, mention to my wife what a screaming deal it was. A few days later a box showed up from Kate Spade with a purse inside, and she said that's what I was giving her for Valentine's day.... Yesterday, a box showed up from Gemnation, and she said "Happy Valentine's!" So I DIDN'T miss this Alpina deal! It's beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It goes without saying...she's a keeper....the wife and the watch. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

nick2412 said:


> Not a deal just have a question for you guys.
> 
> Is it normal for divers watch to be this boring and samey? Aside from the Seiko Monsters, pretty much every divers from Steinhart all the way down to invicta appears to be derivatives and combos of samey looking markers and hands.
> 
> ...


Don't feed the trolls... Don't feed the trolls... Don't feed the trolls, especially in an irrelevant thread...

Dang it, I can't help it.

Nick, the basic answer is (a) there's demand for Submariner-like watches. People like them, so watch companies make them; (b) There are physical limits to how a dive watch has to work, so there will be some sameness, but (c) there are so many dang dive watch styles, if you think they're all boring and samey, you're just not looking. (You mention Invicta. Yeah, they make Sub homages, but they also make some absolutely crazy watches that in no way look like Sub homages.)

I don't want to clutter this thread up with pics that aren't related to deals, so here are links to *10 dive watches*, ranging from about $50 to about $1000, with non-sub-like cases or designs.

Vostok Amphibian for a classic cushion (090)or tonneau-style (710)case, with shrouded lugs
Aragon Divemaster for something big and bold
Armida. Sure, they have some "samey" cases, but lots of other optics -- short lugs, bold bezels, cushion cases...
Maranez for Panerai-style watches (yes, most don't have dive bezels, but it's hard to claim that Panerais aren't dive watches...) or watches that look like portholes. If you're looking for unique case shapes under $500, this is a good place to start.
Magrette Moana (or any of their dive line) for a different take on the cushion case
Hamilton Below Zero -- Yup, it's an entry level swiss brand making a uniquely shaped dive watch.
Nth Devil Ray -- Turtle-ish case, sawtooth bezel, Plongeur-type hands. Lots of vintage inspiration but its own style
JeanRichard Aquascope (pricey, but some models are on sale right now, I think at Ashford)
Stowa Prodiver for something angular and bauhaus-y
Oris Aquis for something very very round, with an integrated bracelet.

... And, as a bonus, Seiko. In addition to the Monster, you have the Turtles, the Sumos, the Samurais, and the new 6105/62Mas reissues (and homages by others), and, as you get to the top of the affordable range, the Tuna. All with cases I would certainly not describe as "samey."

And those are all automatic watches. I haven't even started with Citizen Eco-Drives, or the many cool quartz seikos, or the Bulova Accutron/Precisionist divers like the Lobster or Snorkel

Is that enough to start?


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

Tokeiski said:


> Just fyi, you can get this exact watch in "refurbished" condition from watcheshalfprice, who I am 99% certain is the same seller as "officialwatchdeals" for $135. In MOST cases, the refurbished models are 99.9% the same as brand new, usually just department store returns. Insane price for the watch. I purchased a bunch in one go as gifts. Between these Bulova Precisionists, Murrens, and Tellaros, every other watch in the universe pales in comparison for the value offered.
> 
> I have no affiliation with the seller(s), ebay, or Bulova, just a converted Bulova fanboy thanks to WUS and Bulova's #1 cheerleader, Yankeexpress!!


That's a 2nd Bulova fanboy. I've been wanting an automatic chronograph for the longest time but have kept from doing it due to several factors: 1. Diameter of most chronographs (plus thickness). Most that I like are 43mm+ 2. Cost: Most are at least $500-$600 for a good looking design, however some can be found for as low as $400 for some of the less attractive-to-me designs.

I just got my Bulova Murren Chronograph, Model 64c106. I can't believe the watch for the money. Incredible. Swiss automatic chronograph, classy design, matching date/day wheels (black with white lettering), and a thick slight dome sapphire crystal... Definitely a winner.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

nick2412 said:


> That isn't a divers watch though. &#55358;&#56596;&#55358;&#56596;&#55358;&#56596;


More important: this is not a diver watch recommendation discussion thread.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> International deal:
> 
> Rotary Legacy Automatic Diver GB90168/05, Swiss made, new, _buy now_ or _make offer_: *$430 + $37 S&H* (EUR 350 + 30) from a small Italian seller. I'm seeing them for $700+ elsewhere. I took the model number from one of the seller's photos.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting. Checks all the boxes I've been looking for. The one from Italy is now headed to central Texas.


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Not sure if this is a bargain but I thought the specifications were too good to not buy one for just 85$

https://www.ebay.com/itm/44mm-Parni...394447?hash=item3d3661f50f:g:HkYAAOSwzgBY0hSy

I searched about this brand on the forums and most people recommend them. I have no idea if this is the usual price which they go for considering it's a chinese brand; if so sorry beforehand.

Sapphire crystal - Hand winding sea gull movement - 44mm - 11mm









The flieger design looks interesting


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

TDKFM said:


> Thanks for posting. Checks all the boxes I've been looking for. The one from Italy is now headed to central Texas.


Congrats tdk! I'm thisclose to breaking down and purchasing. Love how its only 11mm thick. I think I might keep an eye out for the black one as my Orient Blue Ray fits a similar spot in my collection.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## oleg1 (Jan 24, 2018)

Exer said:


> Not sure if this is a bargain but I thought the specifications were too good to not buy one for just 85$


It is normal price for this Parnis. I bought the same for 55-60$ include shipping one year ago.
Not bad watches - nice case, worked without problems. Pin's holes are too wide in strap and there was not good fix.....I set fat pins 
Nice watch to try Pilot watches, but you will want to change it very soon - I sold it


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Not sure if this is a deal. Came across an Instagram account that had a coupon code for Spinnaker-watches . Com. I can't post links sorry. Coupon code is MrSinista. Good for 30% off. I am not Mr sinista and I'm in no way affiliated with this person. 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

jmoneyfh said:


> Congrats tdk! I'm thisclose to breaking down and purchasing. Love how its only 11mm thick. I think I might keep an eye out for the black one as my Orient Blue Ray fits a similar spot in my collection.
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Thanks, I offered 320eur and he took it, so 350 EUR shipped to Texas. Ended up being $445 due to the crappy conversion rates PayPal or BoA used. Still seems like a winner to me. Swiss movement, under 42, good for swimming, not a clone, bezel doesn't have all 60 minute markers.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Massdrop has the Panzera Breuer 42 bauhaus style with Miyota 820A automatic for $260 to $280 final price (with enough buyers). Available in black and white dial with several strap options, including a mesh bracelet (thus the price range). I committed to the white dial with nato strap. 
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/panzera-breuer-42-automatic-watch


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Touch Modern seems to have a good sale on upper end watches again:
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...5aa1b3da956a95b1828cc5ef82858cadb7b16e&open=1


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Ebay is having a 20% off Jewlery sale:
https://www.ebay.ca/rpp/passion
Coupon Code: Passion
It seems to only be for certain sellers


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Has anyone had ebates deny their cashback for Rakuten Global? I think the cashback would be a sure thing since Global Rakuten owns ebates now.


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Not sure if you'd call this a bargain or just a good deal, but Long Island Watch has the Orient Mako II w/Pepsi bezel on sale right now for $149.00.

https://www.longislandwatch.com/Orient_AA02009D_Mako_II_Dive_Watch_p/aa02009d.htm


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> Not sure if this is a deal. Came across an Instagram account that had a coupon code for Spinnaker-watches . Com. I can't post links sorry. Coupon code is MrSinista. Good for 30% off. I am not Mr sinista and I'm in no way affiliated with this person.


Confirmed that code *MRSINISTA* dropped one of their $240 automatic divers to *$168*. The model I chose for testing isn't available from other retailers, so hard to tell how the price compares, but it looks good to me!

*UPDATE*: The Time Bum has his own 30% Spinnaker discount code: *TTB30*, which probably kicks a little kale his way. I confirmed that it still works on 1/25.

41.5mm x 16mm, 200m WR, Japanese movement, "Unidirectional Bezel with Aluminium Plate," exhibition back.

https://www.spinnaker-watches.com/products/sp-5039-01


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Glycine Airman "Double 12" on Leather, GL0061 (antique white dial), GL0063 (black dial), 42mm, 100m WR, Swiss GL224 movement, *$375 with code BF3GL120*. $495+ on ebay, $544 on Amazon. Remember code *FREESHIP*, too.

LOL -- this is the same deal from December, except the blue dial is now sold out. Well, it's still a good deal, I guess 

White dial:
https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0061.html
Black dial:
https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0063.html


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

BrandonR said:


> Has anyone had ebates deny their cashback for Rakuten Global? I think the cashback would be a sure thing since Global Rakuten owns ebates now.


No


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A seller on Amazon has an Orient blue-dial day-date automatic, model FAB0B001D9, for $40.99. The next-best price I see anywhere is $97, and everybody else is over $100 on this. I'd call that a deal. Looks sharp to me, but bear in mind 43mm is going to wear big in this case style.

https://www.amazon.com/Orient-Bracelet-Automatic-Analog-FAB0B001D9/dp/B01HVMYAIW/


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Really want to buy this watch, but it's not in the cards right now.... I think it's the best deal I've ever seen on a new in house Swiss movement from a respected brand. Frederique Constant Slimline Automatic for $800. One left...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Frederique...047272?hash=item5b431dc0a8:g:DNAAAOSwhplaUZJK


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

BrandonR said:


> Has anyone had ebates deny their cashback for Rakuten Global? I think the cashback would be a sure thing since Global Rakuten owns ebates now.


What was the reason for the denial?

Bought a $600 watch through Rakuten Global on December 21st and 15% cashback was not credited to my account. Submitted a case with all the invoice and order details on December 30th. Still waiting for the cashback.. Not impressed with eBates (a Rakuten company!) so far.

Last message received January 18th:



> We are only able to add Cash Back to your account when stores let us know about your order. We will contact the store to verify your order. It usually takes about 10 business days for us to hear back, but it may take up to 45 days. We realize this can be an inconvenience, and we appreciate your patience.


The watch arrived within 3 days but it takes 45 days to verify an order with the store? What the heck??


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A seller on Amazon has an Orient blue-dial day-date automatic, model FAB0B001D9, for $40.99. The next-best price I see anywhere is $97, and everybody else is over $100 on this. I'd call that a deal. Looks sharp to me, but bear in mind 43mm is going to wear big in this case style.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Orient-Bracelet-Automatic-Analog-FAB0B001D9/dp/B01HVMYAIW/
> 
> ...


Cracking deal..... I'd be having some of that if it were Amazon UK.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

BrandonR said:


> Has anyone had ebates deny their cashback for Rakuten Global? I think the cashback would be a sure thing since Global Rakuten owns ebates now.


My cash actually arrived before my watch did


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Are there any better Jomashop discount codes than Cart20?


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Are there any better Jomashop discount codes than Cart20?


Many listed if you do a search, but a lot are specific to one watch or brand. Here's a couple of examples of sites listing them:
https://www.offers.com/joma-shop/https://slickdeals.net/coupons/jomashop/


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

BrandonR said:


> Has anyone had ebates deny their cashback for Rakuten Global? I think the cashback would be a sure thing since Global Rakuten owns ebates now.


Bought a Ball from Global Rakuten on Thanksgiving, ebates 20% Cash back just got posted yesterday.

Came through, but need lots of patience.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

For those who prefer to avoid Evine, Aragon's site has a sale code *NH35* which drops the price of their automatic Divemasters, both 45mm and 50mm, to *$91* before S&H. Evine's deal, below, still looks better.

https://www.aragonwatch.com/SALE_s/443.htm

This is the 45mm photo from Aragon's site. Love that lume shot.



















Aragon automatic Divemaster 50mm, *$90 + $9 S&H* on evine:
ARAGON Men's 50mm Divemaster Automatic Silicone Strap Watch



cairoanan said:


> Evine has the "reasonably" sized 45mm Aragon divemaster running on the NH35 for *$78*. Variety of interesting colors available.
> ...
> ARAGON 45mm Divemaster Automatic Silicone Strap Watch


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Frédérique Constant Smart watch at Touch of Modern for $350
Seems like a good price ($560 elsewhere)
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...ical-smart-watch-quartz-fc-285s5b6b-pre-owned








They have other watches for sale as well:
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...86851bed015b3a527bfcba0db8f259d3668826&open=1


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Bertucci always has bargains in their certified refurbished section but I saw a couple that stood out today. They have a couple of backlit models in C grade, so both models are $40. These are titanium watches with fixed lugs and really nice nylon straps. All refurbs are on the same page here: Bertucci Performance Watches - Certified Pre-Owned


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

A first for me: the best price is at Macy's. $500+ on Amazon, $496+ on ebay. OOS at Joma and LongIsland (where the last price shown is still higher than Macy's).

Seiko Solar Chronograph Prospex Radio Sync Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch 48mm SSG001, 100m WR. *$300*. Sign up for their emails and you (might) save %25! Could take it to $225. Free shipping and free in-store returns.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...s-steel-bracelet-watch-48mm-ssg001?ID=2902254


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> A first for me: the best price is at Macy's. $500+ on Amazon, $496+ on ebay. OOS at Joma and LongIsland (where the last price shown is still higher than Macy's).
> 
> Seiko Solar Chronograph Prospex Radio Sync Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch 48mm SSG001, 100m WR. *$300*. Sign up for their emails and you (might) save %25! Could take it to $225. Free shipping and free in-store returns.
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...s-steel-bracelet-watch-48mm-ssg001?ID=2902254


Plus up to 10% cash back.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Plus up to 10% cash back.


Cash back is a credit toward future purchases, right? I read where somebody's cash back expired -- is that common? Is cash back a credit I would actually use, or is it so restricted that it might expire before I find a use for it? TIA


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> Cash back is a credit toward future purchases, right? I read where somebody's cash back expired -- is that common? Is cash back a credit I would actually use, or is it so restricted that it might expire before I find a use for it? TIA


Cash cash, not store credit.


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

drwindsurf said:


> Frédérique Constant Smart watch at Touch of Modern for $350
> Seems like a good price ($560 elsewhere)
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...ical-smart-watch-quartz-fc-285s5b6b-pre-owned
> View attachment 12835351
> ...


Says it's pre-owned (just saw the link you posted has that info).

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

In case you have a secret desire to own a Movado Museum watch (don't worry; you are not obligated to include it in a share your collection photo). Or perhaps your wife wants one. Ashford has a men and a women's watch, $159 each with coupon SDMUSEUM159

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/movado-watches-for-men-and-women/museum/2100002.pid?
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/movado-watches-for-men-and-women/museum/2100004.pid?


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

Not sure how good a buy it is.
upscaletime.com has a MIDO COSC for $499

https://www.upscaletime.com/product...ter-mens-automatic-watch-swiss-m0196311603700










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cel4145 said:


> In case you have a secret desire to own a Movado Museum watch (don't worry; you are not obligated to include it in a share your collection photo). Or perhaps your wife wants one. Ashford has a men and a women's watch, $159 each with coupon SDMUSEUM159
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/movado-watches-for-men-and-women/museum/2100002.pid?
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/movado-watches-for-men-and-women/museum/2100004.pid?


I had one of these for a short time. Felt really cheap. If you want a Movado, the "nice" ones are often in the $200-300 range.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

It looks like Macy's is clearing out some of their Seikos:

https://www.macys.com/shop/jewelry-...,Sales & Discounts,PRICE_HIGH_TO_LOW?id=57386

Seiko Core 4R35 Automatic SRPA29, 42mm, *$150*. $188 on Ashford, $245 on Amazon. WUS review. (Looks big in wristshots.)
https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...s-steel-bracelet-watch-42mm-srpa29?ID=2902251










Seiko Solar Chronograph Prospex Special Edition Kojiro Shiraishi Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch 44mm SSC549, *$260*. $335 on ebay, $385 on Amazon.
https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...s-steel-bracelet-watch-44mm-ssc549?ID=4385796


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> A first for me: the best price is at Macy's. $500+ on Amazon, $496+ on ebay. OOS at Joma and LongIsland (where the last price shown is still higher than Macy's).
> 
> Seiko Solar Chronograph Prospex Radio Sync Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch 48mm SSG001, 100m WR. *$300*. Sign up for their emails and you (might) save %25! Could take it to $225. Free shipping and free in-store returns.
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...s-steel-bracelet-watch-48mm-ssg001?ID=2902254


25% coupon doesn't work on watches. Bummer.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

$10 off $100 at Jomashop

Code: Paypal10

Edit: Not sure how PayPal coupons work.

Also
DNEWSFS10


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

Jeter $219 https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/movado+watches+for+men+and+women/3600265-SD.pid


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

priamo said:


> Jeter $219 https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/movado+watches+for+men+and+women/3600265-SD.pid


 buy it so you can gut it & sell off all the parts


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> It looks like Macy's is clearing out some of their Seikos:
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/jewelry-...,Sales & Discounts,PRICE_HIGH_TO_LOW?id=57386
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this! This was on my list but I wanted to pay under $200. You saved me even more! I will use the savings for a new bracelet as the stock one is garbage.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

thedius said:


> Wish I didn't have to scroll through 10 watches (again) to read about your wish.
> 
> (I mean no offense but please, everyone, make this thread more friendly by dedicating the extra 5 seconds it takes to delete photos from a quote, when those photos are not necessary).


I hear you, man. The LAST thing I want to have to do when I'm on my phone is use my thumbs. Glad I'm not alone. And don't even get me started on scrolling with a mouse!

DEAL: Three-pack of replacement thumbs for just $.99 on eBay. Compare to WalMart, where just one will set you back $5.82.







https://www.ebay.com/i/311904701465?chn=ps


----------



## nick2412 (Apr 23, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko Sea Monster SRP581, 42mm x 12.4mm, 4R36 automatic, *$297*. $495 new on ebay.
> 
> https://www.helzberg.com/product/mens+seiko+prospex+watch+2169323.do
> 
> From Jomashop (where it's OOS). Note: Jomashop's photo shows "MOV'T JAPAN" on the dial where Helzberg's does not.


I got it today, my dial does say "MOV'T JAPAN" . Incredibly beautiful watch! At least now I have a "real" diver to replace my invicta 9094ob.


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

tanksndudes said:


> I hear you, man. The LAST thing I want to have to do when I'm on my phone is use my thumbs. Glad I'm not alone. And don't even get me started on scrolling with a mouse!
> 
> DEAL: Three-pack of replacement thumbs for just $.99 on eBay. Compare to WalMart, where just one will set you back $5.82.
> View attachment 12835715
> ...


So THAT'S where Walter gets his toes

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

ddavidsonmd said:


> Not sure how good a buy it is.
> upscaletime.com has a MIDO COSC for $499
> 
> https://www.upscaletime.com/product...ter-mens-automatic-watch-swiss-m0196311603700
> ...


I own this watch in Black which I bought last year from a post on here and it is a beautiful watch. Also, mine is accurate to the second daily. It loses a second on my wrist during the day and gains a second each night on the counter to be dead on accurate each morning. The bracelet connection is unique so can't really replace it easily, but the leather strap certainly doesn't look like it would have that issue.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

So there is a Double Twelve (40mm, different bezel, etc) and a "Double 12"? Who knew.



BostonCharlie said:


> Glycine Airman "Double 12" on Leather, GL0061 (antique white dial), GL0063 (black dial), 42mm, 100m WR, Swiss GL224 movement, *$375 with code BF3GL120*. $495+ on ebay, $544 on Amazon. Remember code *FREESHIP*, too.
> 
> LOL -- this is the same deal from December, except the blue dial is now sold out. Well, it's still a good deal, I guess
> 
> ...


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> Bertucci always has bargains in their certified refurbished section but I saw a couple that stood out today. They have a couple of backlit models in C grade, so both models are $40. These are titanium watches with fixed lugs and really nice nylon straps. All refurbs are on the same page here: Bertucci Performance Watches - Certified Pre-Owned
> 
> View attachment 12835367
> View attachment 12835373


Thanks for reminding me to check this site. Looks like they recently updated the stock and have lots of A grade watches right now.

It seems like they update about every other month. Based on your experience, does that sound about right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

tommy_boy said:


> So there is a Double Twelve (40mm, different bezel, etc) and a "Double 12"? Who knew.


Maybe your 40mm Double Twelve can beat up my 42mm Double Twelve, but Glycine's got my back 

http://glycine-watch.ch/uploads/tx_...n_42_"Double_Twelve"_GL0061-GL0061_en_164.pdf

I didn't know Double Twelve was part of its name -- I thought it was a nickname.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Still dealing with Rakuten sellers...has anyone had a shop refuse to deduct the 8% Japanese consumption tax from your total unless they send you a paypal invoice and you complete the transaction outside of Rakuten? I'm pretty sure by doing this I would lose out on my ebates cashback and Rakuten points, since even the shop mentioned I would not earn Rakuten points.

This just seems like a way for the seller to avoid paying Rakuten fees, whatever they may be. For those not aware, anything advertised as "tax included" in Japan includes an 8% tax. This tax is not charged to foreigners and items shipped outside of the country.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

NOT A DEAL:

Ebates/Rakuten - of course if you go off-rakuten, there wont be any cash back, so its not worth the tax deducted when there is the promo from ebates

Someone asked about the refused cashback... I think i have already mentioned it - i had two large purchases thru ebates on rakuten, the shopping trip showed up correctly, with the cash back amount popping up just few days later. it was there for couple of weeks no problem, i was patiently waiting for my check day...
After the new years, both of these disappeared (purchase price still the same, but cash back $0 USD), so i have contacted them and said it was confirmed and now zeroed, but they only replied with their regular "ussualy 10 days but up to 45 days to hear back from sellers"... i am very disapointed.

I wonder how to proceed when i have the watches, the proof of payment and the store would still refuse to confirm or wont comunicate...


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

feltharg said:


> NOT A DEAL:
> 
> Ebates/Rakuten - of course if you go off-rakuten, there wont be any cash back, so its not worth the tax deducted when there is the promo from ebates
> 
> ...


That's what I assumed...I think I'm just going to cancel. It was a $5500 Rolex, so too much on the line between the 8% tax and 15% cashback. It would have been a great deal on a beautiful piece w/ all papers/history, but not with almost $1300 on the line in cashback/tax rebates.

Good luck getting your cashback! You're right, we're kind of at the mercy of the shops confirming everything with the purchase was completed and even with the watch in-hand, that doesn't always seem to be so cut and dry.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

BrandonR said:


> That's what I assumed...I think I'm just going to cancel. It was a $5500 Rolex, so too much on the line between the 8% tax and 15% cashback. It would have been a great deal on a beautiful piece w/ all papers/history, but not with almost $1300 on the line in cashback/tax rebates.
> 
> Good luck getting your cashback! You're right, we're kind of at the mercy of the shops confirming everything with the purchase was completed and even with the watch in-hand, that doesn't always seem to be so cut and dry.


Can those that have bad experiences with Rakuten and cashback post the stores they've used?

I bought a SARB017 through"1MORE" before New Years, got the cashback in Ebates to show up and have the watch. Other than taking a little while to shop the watch, everything has gone smoothly. Still waiting on my Ebates check, but t still shows up in my account.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Stuhrling Ascot Prime Men's 42mm Silver Steel Bracelet & Case Watch 414.33112, 100m WR, Ronda 515 Swiss quartz, new, *$41 incl. free S&H*. Next ebay price: $79. $70 on Amazon. Listing appears to be official Stuhrling.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stuhrling-...el-Bracelet-Case-Watch-414-33112/272871217079










Here is another -- maybe Stuhrling is cleaning house:

Stuhrling Belmont Men's 38mm Black Calfskin Quartz Watch 216A.33153, new, Ronda 762 movement, 30m WR, *$36 incl. free S&H*. $61 on Amazon, next ebay price $69.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stuhrling-...rysterna-Quartz-Watch-216A-33153/282790975063


----------



## Veinlk (Nov 7, 2017)

BrandonR said:


> That's what I assumed...I think I'm just going to cancel. It was a $5500 Rolex, so too much on the line between the 8% tax and 15% cashback. It would have been a great deal on a beautiful piece w/ all papers/history, but not with almost $1300 on the line in cashback/tax rebates.
> 
> Good luck getting your cashback! You're right, we're kind of at the mercy of the shops confirming everything with the purchase was completed and even with the watch in-hand, that doesn't always seem to be so cut and dry.


NOT A DEAL

Since we are on the topic of Rakuten...I have a quick question regarding Ebates, any help would be much appreciated!

Bought a JDM Orient Star Classic a couple of days ago. It was my first time using Rakuten, got lured by the 15% Ebates promotion for Global Rakuten.

I was sent a rakuten.co.jp link for payment via email and the Ebates extension was not active when I made the payment using that link. I did however, had the 15% deal active on another tab that was browsing a global.rakuten.com page. So now I am wondering...would I be eligible for cashback still? Or does the payment link has to be a global.rakuten.com link as well?

Not too down if I don't receive the cashback since the amount is small but it would be good to know what to ask for next time.


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

Veinlk said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Since we are on the topic of Rakuten...I have a quick question regarding Ebates, any help would be much appreciated!
> 
> ...


Go to your ebates account, it would show there as pending by now if it worked.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

I received my leather straps from the WatchGecko clearance sale (under $5 each with Free Shipping and WATCHUSEEK code).
https://www.watchgecko.com/box-hatch-d-1-square-tip-watch-strap.php

Here they are with the white Bulova Moonview (unattached right now). Which do you think looks better - the black or the brown? I'm leaning toward the brown...

Btw, Areatrend still has this watch for $43.95.
https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova-womens-accutron-ii-97b128-white-leather-quartz-watch-1681921043










Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

ayem-bee said:


> I received my leather straps from the WatchGecko clearance sale (under $5 each with Free Shipping and WATCHUSEEK code).
> https://www.watchgecko.com/box-hatch-d-1-square-tip-watch-strap.php
> I'm leaning toward the brown...
> 
> ...


 Brown.

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## i3rianf (Nov 25, 2017)

ayem-bee said:


> I received my leather straps from the WatchGecko clearance sale (under $5 each with Free Shipping and WATCHUSEEK code).
> https://www.watchgecko.com/box-hatch-d-1-square-tip-watch-strap.php
> 
> Here they are with the white Bulova Moonview (unattached right now). Which do you think looks better - the black or the brown? I'm leaning toward the brown...
> ...


My vote is brown.


----------



## Compur (Nov 13, 2017)

Black SNZH55K sold by Areatrend on eBay for $102.99!! Super affordable mod platform. I got a Sea Urchin from them last week and it was also a great deal and came quickly. I'm too new to post links.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Compur said:


> Black SNZH55K sold by Areatrend on eBay for $102.99!! Super affordable mod platform. I got a Sea Urchin from them last week and it was also a great deal and came quickly. I'm too new to post links.











I'll help you out.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...668823&hash=item213480f6af:g:EmIAAOSwfjRaJe4j


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

the Apostle said:


> Brown.
> 
> Sent via OnePlus 3T


Agreed!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

i3rianf said:


> My vote is brown.


+1 for brown


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

ayem-bee said:


> I received my leather straps from the WatchGecko clearance sale (under $5 each with Free Shipping and WATCHUSEEK code).
> https://www.watchgecko.com/box-hatch-d-1-square-tip-watch-strap.php
> 
> Here they are with the white Bulova Moonview (unattached right now). Which do you think looks better - the black or the brown? I'm leaning toward the brown...
> ...


Mine just arrived (The Bulova) and I love the (unexpected) sweeping seconds hand!!!!
I may just follow in your footsteps and pick up that brown strap as well.....

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nick2412 (Apr 23, 2017)

capisce1987 said:


> Mine just arrived (The Bulova) and I love the (unexpected) sweeping seconds hand!!!!
> I may just follow in your footsteps and pick up that brown strap as well.....
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Can a guy wear this?


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

nick2412 said:


> Can a guy wear this?


I plan on trying.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

capisce1987 said:


> I plan on trying.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I admire your gusto. With the white band I would have said hell no. With the brown I say possible. Maybe even gray leather?

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

the Apostle said:


> I admire your gusto. With the white band I would have said hell no. With the brown I say possible. Maybe even gray leather?
> 
> Sent via OnePlus 3T


Obviously, the white is not gonna work, but I'm thinking if it's on a crocodile strap, with the right shade of brown..... eg the one pictured, and then, maybe... 
I don't have any gold tone watches in my collection, and not for trying. It's just they never seem to work for me.... So, I'll give it a whirl....

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

nick2412 said:


> Can a guy wear this?





the Apostle said:


> I admire your gusto. With the white band I would have said hell no. With the brown I say possible. Maybe even gray leather?
> 
> Sent via OnePlus 3T





capisce1987 said:


> Obviously, the white is not gonna work, but I'm thinking if it's on a crocodile strap, with the right shade of brown..... eg the one pictured, and then, maybe...
> I don't have any gold tone watches in my collection, and not for trying. It's just they never seem to work for me.... So, I'll give it a whirl....
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I'm fairly certain a "guy" can wear it. However, some might say that a "MAN" wouldn't even need to ask that question


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Sale at B&R Bands on their Suede straps (linked image :-!):


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Here's mine on a brown croc.

The main reason I took it off the white strap is that I was afraid it would get dirty really fast.











nick2412 said:


> Can a guy wear this?





capisce1987 said:


> I plan on trying.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk





the Apostle said:


> I admire your gusto. With the white band I would have said hell no. With the brown I say possible. Maybe even gray leather?
> 
> Sent via OnePlus 3T


Why couldn't a guy?

Even with the white strap, a guy can wear it. Even with a rainbow strap, or a purple strap, or whatever-color-under-the-sun strap, a guy can wear it.

If the white strap makes you uncomfortable, print this out and tuck it in your wallet to assuage your fears. :-d











dumberdrummer said:


> I'm fairly certain a "guy" can wear it. However, some might say that a "MAN" wouldn't even need to ask that question


This man knows what's up. b-)


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Compur said:


> Black SNZH55K sold by Areatrend on eBay for $102.99!! Super affordable mod platform. I got a Sea Urchin from them last week and it was also a great deal and came quickly. I'm too new to post links.


Mine arrived today. Box is low-end but the watch is what I expectd:


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

mannal said:


> Mine arrived today. Box is low-end but the watch is what I expectd:
> 
> View attachment 12837707
> 
> ...


Hope they included a key to unlock that box, lol! Watch looks good, though.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Another Alpina sale at Gemnation. One standout to me is the Seastrong Diver 300 automatic on a bracelet for $549 (probably the cheapest I've seen it for on a bracelet. I think it's been as low as $399 on rubber). Watches at Gemnation.com


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

BostonCharlie said:


> Maybe your 40mm Double Twelve can beat up my 42mm Double Twelve, but Glycine's got my back
> 
> I didn't know Double Twelve was part of its name -- I thought it was a nickname.












;-)


----------



## jvspin (Jun 26, 2014)

ManOnTime said:


> If the white strap makes you uncomfortable, print this out and tuck it in your wallet to assuage your fears. :-d
> View attachment 12837703


If you go by the fine print, wouldn't wearing the white strap result in the card being revoked?


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Crown & Buckle 30% off sale on select straps: https://www.crownandbuckle.com/straps-by-type/sale-straps.html

Includes some two-piece leather straps and two-piece canvas *$22-$28*, and a variety of nylon natos for *$8.40*.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

tommy_boy said:


> ;-)


Just curious, what's the awesome strap it's on? Ostrich?


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

capisce1987 said:


> Just curious, what's the awesome strap it's on? Ostrich?


Good catch! Ostrich leg. Martu is the maker.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

tommy_boy said:


> Good catch! Ostrich leg. Martu is the maker.


Thanks, looks beautifully impressive! I hear great thing about her straps....

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Not exactly affordable (subjective), but a great deal. Happy to be corrected if it can be had better guys.

Alpina Alpiner 4 Chronograph Automatic. It's on leather (If I got this I would probably just put it on a NATO anyway). $1089 USD.

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Alpina-Alpiner-4-Alpiner-4-AL-860B5AQ6-37939.html









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

Discontinued Bulova 98B242 Sea King UHF quartz Black with black dive bezel.
Has a claimed depth of 300m.
Presently on eBay NIB or Bulova factory refurbished showroom demo with a Bulova three (3), year warranty.
For under $200.00.
I'd buy one to try that UHF citizen movement but ... I'm being good, and I have a pre-owned seiko 300m Tuna inbound..


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)

SteveJ said:


> View attachment 12838355
> 
> View attachment 12838357
> 
> ...


$159, 4 left.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/322490900371


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

jvspin said:


> If you go by the fine print, wouldn't wearing the white strap result in the card being revoked?


To paraphrase Freud, sometimes a watch strap is just a watch strap.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Are there any discount codes for Gemnation, other than BeFrugal 9%?


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Cool watch. Another option: Bulova Sea King 96B228, 48mm, *Pre-owned*, "MINT condition throughout - this watch is AS NEW! Please view all photos in enlarged format ... ", *$229* incl. free shipping, 14 day returns. $299 new at Princeton Watches, a Bulova AD: https://www.princetonwatches.com/products/96b228

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Sea...Black-Dial-Mens-Watch-599-Retail/162857430915


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks for whoever posted the Watchgecko deal. Not sure of the quality, but in 9-21 days I'll have two leather straps ;-)


----------



## cyansmoker (May 6, 2017)

ayem-bee said:


> I received my leather straps from the WatchGecko clearance sale (under $5 each with Free Shipping and WATCHUSEEK code).
> https://www.watchgecko.com/box-hatch-d-1-square-tip-watch-strap.php
> 
> Here they are with the white Bulova Moonview (unattached right now). Which do you think looks better - the black or the brown? I'm leaning toward the brown...
> ...


Brown is quite striking.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Speaking of Stuhrling watches... Discount Watch store has a half off sale now. I have no idea whether these are great / good / ??? prices, but... lots of skeleton and open heart Stuhrlings: https://www.discountwatchstore.com/skeleton-watches-on-sale


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Breitling Superocean 42 A13311D1/C936-161A Stainless Steel Automatic, *new without tags*: "display model", *$2950*, 30-day returns. Pre-owned price on ebay: $3250. New price on ebay: $3395.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Breitling-...nless-Steel-Automatic-Mens-Watch/132473368897


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

I already had a tan NATO, so that's what I tried with my Moonview. I'm thinking it works OK.


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> Not exactly affordable (subjective), but a great deal. Happy to be corrected if it can be had better guys.
> 
> Alpina Alpiner 4 Chronograph Automatic. It's on leather (If I got this I would probably just put it on a NATO anyway). $1089 USD.
> 
> ...


TOM has it on a bracelet for $10 more - https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...-alpiner-4-chronograph-automatic-al-860b5aq6b


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

SteveJ said:


> View attachment 12838355
> 
> 
> Discontinued Bulova 98B242 Sea King UHF quartz Black with black dive bezel.
> ...


SO tempting. I'm a huge Bulova fan. If only it were't 50mm...


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Armand Nicolet M02, 9140A2-BU-P140BU2, Swiss automatic, 43mm x 13mm, 53mm L2L, *$676* Ashford weekly deal (so no added 20% discount). I like the design, but why is it so big?

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/armand-nicolet/m02/9140A2-BU-P140BU2.pid


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

https://www.jomashop.com/ball-watch...+Drop+Alerts&utm_content=Price+Drop+Message+1

Ball Trainmaster grey dial for $800. I already have a Sinn 556i with the grey dial otherwise I'd bite.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Junkers 40mm Cockpit JU52 Chronograph $239.82, plus an additional 10% off coupon SALE10 is advertised at Watchshop Men's Junkers Cockpit JU52 Chronograph Watch (6182-2) - WATCH SHOP.com?


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Wristwatching said:


> https://www.jomashop.com/ball-watch-nm3080d-sj-gy.html
> 
> Ball Trainmaster grey dial for $800. I already have a Sinn 556i with the grey dial otherwise I'd bite.


Yowza! 40mm x 11.45mm, 30m WR, sapphire crystal, model NM3080D-SJ-GY









(PS- I tidied up the link)


----------



## laundryninja (Apr 2, 2016)

Blue version (GL0062) is back in stock .
https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0062.html



BostonCharlie said:


> Glycine Airman "Double 12" on Leather, GL0061 (antique white dial), GL0063 (black dial), 42mm, 100m WR, Swiss GL224 movement, *$375 with code BF3GL120*. $495+ on ebay, $544 on Amazon. Remember code *FREESHIP*, too.
> 
> LOL -- this is the same deal from December, except the blue dial is now sold out. Well, it's still a good deal, I guess
> 
> ...


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> I'm fairly certain a "guy" can wear it. However, some might say that a "MAN" wouldn't even need to ask that question


Just thought I'd throw this up here....









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

After a whelming response (6-0), the brown strap won out.

And to keep this post deal-related, Ashford has a Jeanrichard Hokusai for $1,092. This is the one with the red lume! Unfortunately, because it's a "Weekly Deal," the HELLO18, AFFJEANR12, or AFF125 codes do not work, but you can get 2% cash back with BeFrugal and 3% with Ebates.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/jeanrichard/aquascope/aquascope-hokusai/60400-11G608-FK6A.pid





















Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## nick2412 (Apr 23, 2017)

capisce1987 said:


> Just thought I'd throw this up here....
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Dang you convinced me. Just ordered. What strap is that? I want to cop that look.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

nick2412 said:


> Dang you convinced me. Just ordered. What strap is that? I want to cop that look.


Blue, (navy blue) Perlon

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

not a deal



nick2412 said:


> Dang you convinced me. Just ordered. What strap is that? I want to cop that look.


You'll need more than the strap. You'll need the white jacket, too:


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Not a Deal. I believe someone was looking for a pic of the Bulova on a Blue Perlon

Edit: Found the original post. I like the Navy better.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

capisce1987 said:


> Just thought I'd throw this up here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how did you attach the buckle. my perlon straps have a special fold back way of attaching to the buckle


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

not a deal

Looking for a bargain radio sync / atomic watch I have been attracted to the Reguno watches by Citizen. However, I wasn't able to verify whether they could receive signals from the US transmitter.

Today I dug into this some more and found good evidence that *the Reguno model I was looking at (RS25-0483H) works only with Japan's radio stations*. I documented my method here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/radi...et-other-continents-4441266.html#post45123631









So sad -- no US RX for you.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Speaking of RC watches, this is the best price I've found for the Citizen CB1090. It's not a smoking deal at $260 after 15% CB from Ebates through Global Rakuten. But it's cheaper than anywhere else I can find and it has great specs, IMO, for an RC watch.

39mm, sapphire crystal, syncs with all 6 stations/towers and.....wait for it......standard lugs. Making it one of the very few analog only RC watches that are 40mm or smaller, sapphire and standard lugs. A negative for some is that it's not Titanium but at 10mm thick it shouldn't be an issue regarding weight.

The listing is for the WHITE dialed version, the black and blue versions are a bit higher but more attractive, IMO.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/kr-2004/item/citizen-cb1090-59a/


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The FC Analytics rate measurement tool is down to $49.99. Works great for me.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/273007677197?ul_noapp=true


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Macy's is now showing a 15% discount on top of their discounted Seiko prices (with code *SUPER*). So this *SSG001 is now $255*. The *core automatic is $127.50*. They also have a few recraft automatics, one of which is now $80.

https://www.macys.com/shop/jewelry-...cial_offers/Seiko,Clearance/Closeout?id=57386

I almost feel bad about posting the earlier deals now that they've been trumped. 



BostonCharlie said:


> A first for me: the best price is at Macy's. $500+ on Amazon, $496+ on ebay. OOS at Joma and LongIsland (where the last price shown is still higher than Macy's).
> 
> Seiko Solar Chronograph Prospex Radio Sync Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch 48mm SSG001, 100m WR. *$300*. Sign up for their emails and you (might) save %25! Could take it to $225. Free shipping and free in-store returns.
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...s-steel-bracelet-watch-48mm-ssg001?ID=2902254


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Macy's is now showing a 15% discount on top of their discounted Seiko prices (with code *SUPER*). So this *SSG001 is now $255*. The *core automatic is $127.50*. They also have a few recraft automatics, one of which is now $80.
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/jewelry-...cial_offers/Seiko,Clearance/Closeout?id=57386
> 
> I almost feel bad about posting the earlier deals now that they've been trumped.


That's a pretty great price, if you can pull off the size it's definitely a fun aviation inspired piece. From my own calipers:

47.8mm Case Diameter
50.5mm Wide Inc Crown
54.8mm Lug-to-Lug
13.5mm Thick (Thin)
22mm Lug Width

It just *barely* fits without overhang on my 6.75 inch wrist (in person, it definitely overhangs when viewed through the wide angle lens of a cell phone camera).









Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Macy's is now showing a 15% discount on top of their discounted Seiko prices (with code *SUPER*). So this *SSG001 is now $255*. The *core automatic is $127.50*. They also have a few recraft automatics, one of which is now $80.
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/jewelry-...cial_offers/Seiko,Clearance/Closeout?id=57386
> 
> I almost feel bad about posting the earlier deals now that they've been trumped.


Not a deal, but...

I just had to highlight the review on Macy's for the SRPA29 automatic ($127.xx) that you mentioned -



> *Problems with solar power *
> 
> After getting the wrong directions in the watch box returning back to Macy's for the correct instruction booklet coming home putting the watch in direct light & the leaving it under a lamp the watch never kept correct time. I did love the looks,band & size of the watch since it was a gift the was returned & upgraded for a self wending Seiko watch


:-d


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

RyanD said:


> The FC Analytics rate measurement tool is down to $49.99. Works great for me.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/273007677197?ul_noapp=true


I am very tempted. Has anyone else experimented with this? Here are more links:
https://frederiqueconstant.com/analytics/
https://frederiqueconstant.com/watch-finder/accessories/analytics/​
That said, I rotate through my watches and wear a different one each day, so accuracy isn't the most important thing.


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

Wutch said:


> Not a deal, but...
> 
> I just had to highlight the review on Macy's for the SRPA29 automatic ($127.xx) that you mentioned -
> 
> :-d


Haha... I saw the same thing and though, idiot.

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

A deal for folks who aren't Costco members. The awesome Citizen stainless world time atomic sapphire eco drive model AT9030-80L which has only been available to Costco members as shown on their site here: https://www.costco.com/Citizen-Eco-...nchronized-Men's-Watch.product.100377699.html

is now on ebay, new-with-tags, for *$219 incl. free shipping*, 30-day returns.

UPDATE: Note that the seller indicates there's no warranty, whereas Costco is famous for standing behind their products. From their jewelry page: https://www.costco.com/wcsstore/Cos...e/Attachment/Customer_Satisfaction_Policy.pdf

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Ec...Time-Atomic-Watch-NWT-SHIPS-FREE/122935520140


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

swank said:


> I am very tempted. Has anyone else experimented with this? Here are more links:https://frederiqueconstant.com/analytics/
> https://frederiqueconstant.com/watch-finder/accessories/analytics/​
> That said, I rotate through my watches and wear a different one each day, so accuracy isn't the most important thing.


I got one due to the deal that was going on on the bay. I returned mine. Spent 2 hours with it and only got 5 readings. Left it in a room quiet to do a 1 minute reading, went back 15 minutes later it was still saying it couldnt detect a signal. Each reading was off by more than 2 seconds. Tried four different watches, including a Frederique Constant.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Couldn't hold back, caved and bought the white rose gold Bulova Moonview from Areatrend. Used the 10% coupon taking total to $39.55! I also added the WatchGecko brown leather band for an additional $4.59, making my all in total $44.14!! That is just a ridiculously low price for such an awesome smooth sweep Bulova. Thank you for the awesome deal!!

As for a deal to contribute, I found this Edox Bemonts SUPER thin mechanical watch, only 8mm thick! for $358.80 on eBay as a buy it now. It houses the Peseux/ETA 7001 movement. I remember it selling for under $300 last year but it has become impossible to find or any of its other versions (silver and rose gold/black tone). Lowest price currently.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/EDOX-ED-72...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

AsAnAtheist said:


> I got one due to the deal that was going on on the bay. I returned mine. Spent 2 hours with it and only got 5 readings. Left it in a room quiet to do a 1 minute reading, went back 15 minutes later it was still saying it couldnt detect a signal. Each reading was off by more than 2 seconds. Tried four different watches, including a Frederique Constant.


Was that using the FC software? And, on what device (iPhone, Android, PC, ???)? (thanks)


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I just picked up the Golden Turtle from the Macy's Seiko deal posted with additional promo code SUPER and in store pick up today. All in for $378 which is the best price I've seen from and AD on this one. Thanks for sharing the deal.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Houls said:


> I just picked up the Golden Turtle from the Macy's Seiko deal posted with additional promo code SUPER and in store pick up today. All in for $378 which is the best price I've seen from and AD on this one. Thanks for sharing the deal.


There's an AD on eBay selling these for $319 shipped.


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

fearlessleader said:


> Was that using the FC software? And, on what device (iPhone, Android, PC, ???)? (thanks)


It isnt a FC software, it's a free software called Analytics.
I used an galaxy s8 plus also tried my regular s8.


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

I haven't seen it mentioned in the last few pages, so apologies if it's noted further back, but today's email from ebates indicates an additional 6% cashback on top of these Macy's deals.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> There's an AD on eBay selling these for $319 shipped.


Well there you go then. It's a PITA to shuffle through all the different sellers to try to figure out which are AD's and which are Grey Dealers. I'm happy with what I paid and I'll have it in hand today and be able to bring it somewhere if it needs warranty work. Thanks


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Touch of Modern has some good prices on Hamilton watches in a 24-hr special:

Hamilton

This 42mm Hamilton Aviation on bracelet for only $325 after 7% topcashback seems good:









Edit: After looking around a bit, some of the ToM prices are beaten by Ashford's clearance prices so do your homework. For example, the Aviation above on leather instead of bracelet is $279 - CB at Ashford.


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Had a couple of the cheap Ebay canvas straps turn up today from China. Cant really go wrong for just over £1 each.
Bunged the black one on my Seiko 5 baby monster.....

























And the blue one goes particularly well with my Casio MDV-106....

































Ebay link for straps.....

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Retro-18...var=571985128312&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

_Had a couple of the cheap Ebay canvas straps turn up today from China. Cant really go wrong for just over £1 each.
Bunged the black one on my Seiko 5 baby monster.....
_

Here's my Alpina on one of those straps. Camo, why not?


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Rainshadow said:


> _Had a couple of the cheap Ebay canvas straps turn up today from China. Cant really go wrong for just over £1 each.
> Bunged the black one on my Seiko 5 baby monster.....
> _
> 
> ...


Yes i have the camo one as well..... Really comfortable straps and a decent thickness to em.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

BikerJeff said:


> Had a couple of the cheap Ebay canvas straps turn up today from China. Cant really go wrong for just over £1 each.
> Bunged the black one on my Seiko 5 baby monster.....
> 
> View attachment 12842209
> ...


NOT A DEAL

Thanks so much for the link, just ordered a bunch!

Follow me on Instagram @ciccio_started_it


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

ciccio_started_it said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Thanks so much for the link, just ordered a bunch!
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @ciccio_started_it


Trying to figure out why you've posted 'NOT A DEAL' ?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Has this been posted yet? Slickdeals has a $10 off $50 Ebay coupon listed:

"eBay.com is offering an extra $10 Off $50+ Orders w/ promo code ULLDGJZQBCCH9VLH or promo code UBG6CJ2JJBGVHYYG (apply in cart) and checking out w/ PayPal Checkout. Thanks mrm16

Note, coupon is limited in this sale, so be sure to purchase your items as soon as possible."
https://slickdeals.net/f/11205423-ebay-10-off-50-coupon-expires-1-28


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

BikerJeff said:


> Trying to figure out why you've posted 'NOT A DEAL' ?


I wasn't posting a deal, just a note of thanks.... noticed that's what other people do here so figured it's the etiquette in this thread.

Follow me on Instagram @ciccio_started_it


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

ciccio_started_it said:


> I wasn't posting a deal, just a note of thanks.... noticed that's what other people do here so figured it's the etiquette in this thread.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @ciccio_started_it


Ok.


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

ciccio_started_it said:


> I wasn't posting a deal, just a note of thanks.... noticed that's what other people do here so figured it's the etiquette in this thread.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @ciccio_started_it


Ok.


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

Pretty sure this is a good deal for this Samurai. Not an all time low but don't see a better price currently. Plus someone mentions a $10 off eBay code a few posts back.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/112768513977

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Twenty two Glycine Airman 42, 44 and 46 styles, GMT and Purist, at massdrop for $600:
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-airman-automatic-watch

Jomashop also has many Glycine Airman deals, including the DC-4 for $700:
https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-airman-watches.html

Of course, before buying a Glycine deal I would contact AD watchgooroo to see if they would price match.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Not really a sale per se, but I think it's a decent bargain.

Randon watch bands on Amazon are offering a 2-pack of 1.4mm thick ballistic nylon NATO style straps with upgraded hardware and Fully stitched for $17 in 20 and 22mm in two different styles. They're a little bit like a Toxic Shiznit in design or a "seatbelt" strap minus the herringbone weave. I'm sure you can get better straps from Cincy or Toxic, but for <9 apiece, they're quite good.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076737P6H/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s02

I bought that pack to try out the style and I'd recommend them.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

OvrSteer said:


> Not really a sale per se, but I think it's a decent bargain.
> 
> Randon watch bands on Amazon are offering a 2-pack of 1.4mm thick ballistic nylon NATO style straps with upgraded hardware and Fully stitched for $17 in 20 and 22mm in two different styles. They're a little bit like a Toxic Shiznit in design or a "seatbelt" strap minus the herringbone weave. I'm sure you can get better straps from Cincy or Toxic, but for <9 apiece, they're quite good.
> 
> ...


These look identical to the Alphashark straps from BluShark, minus the etching on the buckle. Ordered a 2-pack to know for sure...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

30% off at Gilt with code GILT30

Roberto Cavalli by Franck Muller with ETA auto movement for $332.50 after coupon. Seems decent if the quality is good.

https://www.gilt.com/look/women?s_i...600&size_id=1&origin=cat|nav|men|mens_watches










Here's another style at Amazon for $367.

https://www.amazon.com/Roberto-Cavalli-Franck-Muller-Automatic/dp/B074MFCXXF/


----------



## LdnJack (Jul 15, 2017)

Nice UK price for the Alpina Alpiner Automatic with the blue dial on bracelet - £460 (about USD650) at HS Johnson. Also ships worldwide. Model number is AL-525N4E6B.

https://www.hsjohnson.com/watches-c123/mens-watches-c116/alpina-al-525n4e6b-automatic-wristwatch-p8833


----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

Another UK deal: Tissot Seastar £435










https://www.watchtag.com/tissot-t-sport-seastar-mens-watch-t0664071705702.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Oris 65 pre-owned for $650 after 15% cash back.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/jjcollection/item/2002677257800002/


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Maybe a deal: Seiko Prospex automatic diver model SZSC004, new model? green (or jade or Hulk) Sumo -- limited edition? *$477.18* on Rakuten Global, *incl. 5x points*, and if the 15% ebates discount is still live, then it should effectively end up about $381 before shipping, etc.

UPDATE from site: "February 14, 2018 release ... I reserve the product."

I'm not finding much English-language information on this watch, but this video looks interesting (this model shows up past the halfway mark):





https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/onemore/item/szsc004/


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sinn for $760 after 15% cash back. Not seeing any others anywhere near that low.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/auc-dealmaker/item/014298-1/


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Oris chrono for $676 after cash back. Don't think I've ever seen this model before. Beautiful design.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/auc-everydaygoldrush/item/4000020801600079/


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Eterna limited edition for $1000 after cash back. Next lowest price I see is almost $1800 for new on Ebay.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/closer01/item/383294/


----------



## epikoh (Jan 24, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Sinn for $760 after 15% cash back. Not seeing any others anywhere near that low.
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/auc-dealmaker/item/014298-1/


how does one get that 15% cash back?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

epikoh said:


> how does one get that 15% cash back?


https://www.ebates.com/globalrakuten.com


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

epikoh said:


> how does one get that 15% cash back?


https://www.ebates.com/globalrakuten.com

Edit: Damn, too late by a few seconds...

A bit of a warning, you may have to wait 45 days to get the cash back or maybe not get it at all.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

nordwulf said:


> https://www.ebates.com/globalrakuten.com
> 
> Edit: Damn, too late by a few seconds...
> 
> A bit of a warning, you may have to wait 45 days to get the cash back or maybe not get it at all.


If the cashback doesn't show up in your Ebates account, don't pay the seller's invoice. Easy.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Tissot Seastar 1000 on Joma $389 with BF4TS100. Just ordered one.

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0664071705702.html


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

This one is at $299 USD again at gemnation. This time, it's not "deal of the day" so maybe more time for some of us to think about it as opposed to shoot-first-think-later...

Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Men's Watch Model: AL-372N4S6


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock GWM500BA-1CR digital with 46mm round case, solar, MB6 atomic, EL backlight. *$87.75 + tax (~$95), incl. free shipping and free returns* at jet.com. $100 on ebay, $110 on Amazon.

I like this atomic G for its subtler styling and smaller case.

https://jet.com/product/Cacsio-Mens...-Sport-Watch/7ab9770761e040ff949bc79ff3d5653a


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko 5 Sport Automatic SNZF15K Black Stainless-Steel, 41mm (Amazon says 42mm), 100m WR, *$100* from areatrend. $140 at Amazon, next ebay price: $130

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...less-Steel-Self-Wind-Dress-Watch/152802090730


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko 5 Sport Automatic SNZF15K Black Stainless-Steel, 41mm (Amazon says 42mm), 100m WR, *$100* from areatrend. $140 at Amazon, next ebay price: $130
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...less-Steel-Self-Wind-Dress-Watch/152802090730


Great deal! Except the dial and bezel are dark blue, not black


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Great deal! Except the dial and bezel are dark blue, not black


I haven't seen one in person, before. Does this photo capture the color better? Funny that areatrend says black in the listing title. (UPDATE: the detailed description further down in the listing says _Face Color: Blue_.)







For comparison, here's a black snzf29j1:


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

LdnJack said:


> Nice UK price for the Alpina Alpiner Automatic with the blue dial on bracelet - £460 (about USD650) at HS Johnson. Also ships worldwide. Model number is AL-525N4E6B.
> 
> https://www.hsjohnson.com/watches-c123/mens-watches-c116/alpina-al-525n4e6b-automatic-wristwatch-p8833
> 
> View attachment 12843065


Please let this be the start of us getting US style discounts in Blighty!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> I haven't seen one in person, before. Does this photo capture the color better? Funny that areatrend says black in the listing title. (UPDATE: the detailed description further down in the listing says _Face Color: Blue_.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I own one and yes, that's exactly the color. Dark blue and dark red.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

NOT A DEAL

I see lots of posts regarding eBates. "Some" indicate that the author may have not read the T&C's or fully understands the process. I have been a user of eBates since 2007 (yes, they have been around that long). If you follow a few basic rules, you will be 100% satisfied, like me.

1. Take the time to review the process on the eBates website - https://www.ebates.com/help/category/earning-cash-back-115001466468
2. ALWAYS check to see if a Shopping Trip has been created in the Portal before you checkout - No number, no rebate.
3. If something does go wrong, follow the process for submitting claims before flaming customer service - https://www.ebates.com/help/track-cash-back . If you did not follow rule #2, good luck. This is where things get sticky.

Good hunting!

/M


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mannal said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> I see lots of posts regarding eBates. "Some" indicate that the author may have not read the T&C's or fully understands the process. I have been a user of eBates since 2007 (yes, they have been around that long). If you follow a few basic rules, you will be 100% satisfied, like me.
> 
> ...


This is specific to Rakuten Global:

1. Click through Ebates to Global Rakuten and place your order (order is NOT final at this point).
2. Check your Ebates account to verify that the purchase was registered. Should not take more than a few hours.
3. The seller will give you the actual total cost including shipping. This may be slightly more or less than you expect due to taxes, etc.
4. If everything looks good, follow the seller instructions to complete the order.
5. ???
6. Profit!

I just ordered this enamel dial Seiko for $426 net after cash back and Rakuten points.


----------



## SawDoc441 (Sep 12, 2016)

Slant said:


> This one is at $299 USD again at gemnation. This time, it's not "deal of the day" so maybe more time for some of us to think about it as opposed to shoot-first-think-later...
> 
> Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Men's Watch Model: AL-372N4S6


Don't forget your Ebates! I still wouldn't think too long before pulling the trigger. I wore mine lastnight for the first time. It is a very nice watch. The dial shows dark blue in low light. Also, the strap is a bit lighter in color than ther pics show.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

RyanD said:


> This is specific to Rakuten Global:
> 
> 1. Click through Ebates to Global Rakuten and place your order (order is NOT final at this point).
> 2. Check your Ebates account to verify that the purchase was registered. Should not take more than a few hours.
> ...


That's super price! Mind to share the link mate, looking for one as well. Thanks.


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

RyanD said:


> I just ordered this enamel dial Seiko for $426 net after cash back and Rakuten points.
> 
> [pic]


Noooooooooooo! That's been on my "buy immediately if you see it under $500" list, buy I intend to buy a new bike in 5 days so I can't swing it! So envious!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ic3burn said:


> That's super price! Mind to share the link mate, looking for one as well. Thanks.


There was only one at that price.


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

SawDoc441 said:


> Don't forget your Ebates! I still wouldn't think too long before pulling the trigger. I wore mine lastnight for the first time. It is a very nice watch. The dial shows dark blue in low light. Also, the strap is a bit lighter in color than ther pics show.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Pics pls

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

RyanD said:


> There was only one at that price.


Lucky you, but is that a used unit?


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Pics pls
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> My insurance photo for documentation. Hands line up perfectly...


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Avi-8 got sale on plus 15% off on first order with code via email.

https://avi-8.co.uk/collections/xmassales

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

cornorama said:


> aboutTIME1028 said:
> 
> 
> > Pics pls
> ...


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Presage on a perlon, from the recent Massdrop. Still not cocktail time yet....


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Redacted. DD.


----------



## malizna77 (Dec 30, 2015)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Avi-8 got sale on plus 15% off on first order with code via email.
> 
> https://avi-8.co.uk/collections/xmassales
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Are they any good? I like design but never heard about this brand before

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Creation offering 5% off Orient watches with coupon code 'ORIENT'

This Howard automatic looks like a good buy at $94.05 after code. Blue- or black-dial models.

https://www.creationwatches.com/pro...rd-automatic-fac05007d0-mens-watch-12003.html


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Slant said:


> This one is at $299 USD again at gemnation. This time, it's not "deal of the day" so maybe more time for some of us to think about it as opposed to shoot-first-think-later...
> 
> Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Men's Watch Model: AL-372N4S6


That is such a tempting deal. Must refrain.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

malizna77 said:


> Are they any good? I like design but never heard about this brand before
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


I'd stay away from AVI-8. I've handled a few Hawker Harrier chronos; while the design is certainly interesting (I don't get why they use stubby hands though), quality control is spotty. Their Worn & Wound collaboration is nice but the price tag - $399 for a Miyota 82ss - makes it unattractive next to, say, a Maratac Mid Pilot.


----------



## malizna77 (Dec 30, 2015)

son2silver said:


> I'd stay away from AVI-8. I've handled a few Hawker Harrier chronos; while the design is certainly interesting (I don't get why they use stubby hands though), quality control is spotty. Their Worn & Wound collaboration is nice but the price tag - $399 for a Miyota 82ss - makes it unattractive next to, say, a Maratac Mid Pilot.


Thanks for reply. I m interested on watch for 79 pounds, just wonder if is worth that price

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

https://avi-8.co.uk/collections/xmassales

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]Are they any good? I like design but never heard about this brand before

I have several and they are all very well made. However they cost well under current prices, one example is I got an auto flyboy on bracelet for $110 us


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Creation offering 5% off Orient watches with coupon code 'ORIENT'
> 
> This Howard automatic looks like a good buy at $94.05 after code. Blue- or black-dial models.
> 
> https://www.creationwatches.com/pro...rd-automatic-fac05007d0-mens-watch-12003.html


Nice! Wish I could find a Monarch at close to that price.

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

If you are into smartwatches - these look like savings on what looks like older models, YMMV.

As reported on https://www.techbargains.com


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

RyanD said:


> This is specific to Rakuten Global:
> 
> 1. Click through Ebates to Global Rakuten and place your order (order is NOT final at this point).
> 2. Check your Ebates account to verify that the purchase was registered. Should not take more than a few hours.
> ...


 What a beauty this is, at first glance I thought it's a Grand seiko costing thousands of dollars.... What is the model #?


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

thechin said:


> What a beauty this is, at first glance I thought it's a Grand seiko costing thousands of dollars.... What is the model #?


That is the SARW011, since discontinued, but there's an identical(save for the words printed under Seiko) model called the SARW035 in current production. For whatever reason the older one is generally cheaper, but getting it under $500 was an absolute steal.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

thechin said:


> What a beauty this is, at first glance I thought it's a Grand seiko costing thousands of dollars.... What is the model #?


SARW011

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/watch-shop/item/pre0016/

If anyone is looking for a Grand Seiko, check this out. $5800 after cash back, maybe less if they deduct Japan taxes.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/auc-kyotoya-shop/item/14520001/?l-id=rgm_item_en_rvp_widget


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey guys, B & R Bands is having a 20% Off Coupon on all their Suede Straps.
Coupon Code: suede20
Suede Watch Bands & Straps | Classic & Vintage Designs | B & R Bands


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

---Not a deal---
Anybody have any ideas for me? I placed an order for a watch on eBay, for a ridiculously low price. It was from a seller that had no feedback, but I figured being that I saw there were other watches they were actually shipping from similar sellers, I figured what's the harm in trying. Sure enough, the item actually shipped. Shortly after it shipped eBay contacted me that the seller is no longer active on eBay. However here's where it gets exciting, the day that item was supposed to be delivered it showed that it was on the truck for delivery, but it was never delivered. Next day I checked the tracking and the tracking showed that the address did not match any name known to be associated with that address, and that the item was being sent back to the shipper. Now I have no idea if the package shipped, was actually the watch I ordered, however I want to know if anybody has any idea what to do in such a case. Would calling the Postal Service help in anyway? Would providing them with a confirmation email from eBay do anything? Any help is appreciated.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

capisce1987 said:


> ---Not a deal---
> Anybody have any ideas for me? I placed an order for a watch on eBay, for a ridiculously low price. It was from a seller that had no feedback, but I figured being that I saw there were other watches they were actually shipping from similar sellers, I figured what's the harm in trying. Sure enough, the item actually shipped. Shortly after it shipped eBay contacted me that the seller is no longer active on eBay. However here's where it gets exciting, the day that item was supposed to be delivered it showed that it was on the truck for delivery, but it was never delivered. Next day I checked the tracking and the tracking showed that the address did not match any name known to be associated with that address, and that the item was being sent back to the shipper. Now I have no idea if the package shipped, was actually the watch I ordered, however I want to know if anybody has any idea what to do in such a case. Would calling the Postal Service help in anyway? Would providing them with a confirmation email from eBay do anything? Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Contact Ebay ASAP !


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

VSA Infantry QUARTZ version, gold tone, black dial, brown leather strap. $95.89 at Amazon. Prime eligible with free returns.

https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-S...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=XT4S773GR387REJ47ZXM









Similar version with brown dial is the current deal of the day at Gemnation for $99. Ebates and BeFrugal cash back are 3.5 percent and 7 percent, respectively.

Swiss Army Infantry Men's Watch Model: 241645


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi. Sorry if this feedback is too late now (I was away), but just wanted to mention I got one of these from massdrop in 2017 and I think it was under $100USD. It only came with the nylon strap though. Mine was not the blue model either btw (blue sold out really fast).

I like the watch but it would be even better if it were not so chunky at 14mm thick. I think my only objective complaint would be about the hour indices - if you look in the photo you uploaded, you can see the round lume is not centered on the silver base which forms a ring around the dot. Anyway, pretty minor issue when viewing from a few feet away.

Ohhhhh, I think I can post pictures now (12 posts)... woot!



BostonCharlie said:


> Spinnaker Cahill Automatic SP-5042-02, new, *38mm* x 14mm, 100m WR, NH35 movement -- hacking & hand-winding, unidirectional bezel, *blue*, *$139*. $180 at Amazon (on cool, blue leather strap). The Amazon photos show the textured dial better.
> 
> EDIT: It looks like this stock model comes on the leather strap. So this ebay listing looks non-stock.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

TayTay said:


> Hi. Sorry if this feedback is too late now (I was away), but just wanted to mention I got one of these from massdrop in 2017 and I think it was under $100USD. It only came with the nylon strap though. Mine was not the blue model either btw (blue sold out really fast).
> 
> I like the watch but it would be even better if it were not so chunky at 14mm thick. I think my only objective complaint would be about the hour indices - if you look in the photo you uploaded, you can see the round lume is not centered on the silver base which forms a ring around the dot. Anyway, pretty minor issue when viewing from a few feet away.
> 
> Ohhhhh, I think I can post pictures now (12 posts)... woot!


Spinnaker has some decent designs but it's run by half assed business people in Hong Kong.

The crystals on some give weird viewing angles, they're all thick and have odd proportions, the lume is nonexistent, qc leaves something to be desired, on and on.

I just avoid them as it's hard telling what you'll get.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

From Amazon Warehouse: Casio Men's PRW-2500R-1CR Pro Trek Tough Solar Digital Sport Watch, *$107.59* incl. free shipping. "*Used - Very Good*; Missing manual. Item is in original, pristine packaging." New from Amazon: $188.90.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...0?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1517194355&sr=8-1

I'm having trouble getting WUS to route this link right, so added spaces:

www. amazon. com/gp/offer-listing/B005OVCF8U/


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

As you all know the Japanese sites have some pretty interesting descriptions and I juat came across this one, which I figured someof yyou would enjoy. Just use phonetics when reading the heading. And it is a kids watch! Taking the heading into account I'm assuming the poor bird is being victimized. ?

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/onemore/item/aa96-0016/


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

capisce1987 said:


> ---Not a deal---
> Anybody have any ideas for me? I placed an order for a watch on eBay, for a ridiculously low price. It was from a seller that had no feedback, but I figured being that I saw there were other watches they were actually shipping from similar sellers, I figured what's the harm in trying. Sure enough, the item actually shipped. Shortly after it shipped eBay contacted me that the seller is no longer active on eBay. However here's where it gets exciting, the day that item was supposed to be delivered it showed that it was on the truck for delivery, but it was never delivered. Next day I checked the tracking and the tracking showed that the address did not match any name known to be associated with that address, and that the item was being sent back to the shipper. Now I have no idea if the package shipped, was actually the watch I ordered, however I want to know if anybody has any idea what to do in such a case. Would calling the Postal Service help in anyway? Would providing them with a confirmation email from eBay do anything? Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Cheap scam, the seller probably pulled the same trick on someone else before you, who opened a case most likely and thats why this seller got deleted, dont file any cases now, wait a few days to see what will happen witht the tracking # and then file "item not received" claim, which will be decided in your favor pretty quickly.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Canyon55 said:


> As you all know the Japanese sites have some pretty interesting descriptions and I juat came across this one, which I figured someof yyou would enjoy. Just use phonetics when reading the heading. And it is a kids watch! Taking the heading into account I'm assuming the poor bird is being victimized. ?
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/onemore/item/aa96-0016/


LOL. Yeah, their translations are a comedy thread in and of itself.

That's actually a cool little watch for my 5-year-old boy.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Canyon55 said:


> As you all know the Japanese sites have some pretty interesting descriptions and I juat came across this one, which I figured someof yyou would enjoy. Just use phonetics when reading the heading. And it is a kids watch! Taking the heading into account I'm assuming the poor bird is being victimized. ?
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/onemore/item/aa96-0016/





WorthTheWrist said:


> LOL. Yeah, their translations are a comedy thread in and of itself.
> 
> That's actually a cool little watch for my 5-year-old boy.


When bad word clouds happen to good watches. It reads like it was dictated by a sex offender with Tourette's syndrome.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

CASIO/Wave Ceptor men solar electric wave watch chronograph navy clockface black rubber belt (domestic regular article) WVQ-M410-2AJF, *$91.93 incl. 2x points*. It is a candidate for free shipping, but it's only ~10,000 yen -- 2,000 yen short of the minimum. With the 15% cash back and points, I reckon it's effectively ~$76. Especially nice if you can wangle free shipping.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/bright/item/wvq-m410-2ajf/










Maybe pair it with this 5 from the same seller to get free shipping, *$87.71 incl. 2x points*. After 15% cash back and points effectively ~$70. YMMV
https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/bright/item/snkl55k1/


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

NOT A DEAL



mannal said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> I see lots of posts regarding eBates. "Some" indicate that the author may have not read the T&C's or fully understands the process. I have been a user of eBates since 2007 (yes, they have been around that long). If you follow a few basic rules, you will be 100% satisfied, like me.
> 
> ...


Good advice.

This is the main issue that I have with Ebates, it is that you can not be sure of getting the rebate funds posted to your account until they have been periodically disbursed.

I've had a rebate posted, then deleted, I submitted a claim with required info, a few days later received a reply that credit was issued pending future verification. This rebate, along with several others that were posted to my account without any issues remained posted until the day the "big fat check" was issued. The check was issued for less than half of the rebate amount previously shown on my account. In the end the rebate for which I made a claim was deducted, along with other rebates that appeared in my account without any issues. The total was for a small $ amount, so I decided not to waste any more time on this.

I have passed on several Rakuten Global deals due to the mistrust this created, btw these were non Rakuten Global purchases. Since it's been mentioned here that these co's are associated I may, very carefully, give RG a try in the future.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Still more available, got my SNZF15 new for $100 delivered, ordered yesterday at Areatrend on eBay thru BeFrugal for some cashback.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Over 8 hours without a post in this thread!!! Is it end of days???? Let's make things right with the world again....$549 is a decent price on this Fortis B-42, ETA 2836 and full lume dial: https://www.upscaletime.com/product...omatic-black-mens-rubber-strap-6551812k-watch


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Over 8 hours without a post in this thread!!! Is it end of days???? Let's make things right with the world again....$549 is a decent price on this Fortis B-42, ETA 2836 and full lume dial: https://www.upscaletime.com/product...omatic-black-mens-rubber-strap-6551812k-watch


I rather like this. Nice and clean.


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

Casio GMT Made in Japan Sapphire 112 $ on amazon clearance
https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Edific...qid=1517253135&sr=1-2&nodeID=7141123011&psd=1


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

dramanet said:


> Casio GMT Made in Japan Sapphire 112 $ on amazon clearance
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Edific...qid=1517253135&sr=1-2&nodeID=7141123011&psd=1


There's a Casio deal thread too for those interested.


----------



## Jonas_85 (Dec 16, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Over 8 hours without a post in this thread!!! Is it end of days???? Let's make things right with the world again....$549 is a decent price on this Fortis B-42, ETA 2836 and full lume dial: https://www.upscaletime.com/product...omatic-black-mens-rubber-strap-6551812k-watch


Really considering this!


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Ebates now has 20% cash back on global rakuten ....was 15 this morning...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A seller on Amazon has an Orient blue-dial day-date automatic, model FAB0B001D9, for $40.99. The next-best price I see anywhere is $97, and everybody else is over $100 on this. I'd call that a deal. Looks sharp to me, but bear in mind 43mm is going to wear big in this case style.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Orient-Bracelet-Automatic-Analog-FAB0B001D9/dp/B01HVMYAIW/
> 
> ...


Mine arrived today. It wears big just like you said but I really dig it. For $40 bucks it's great.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> Mine arrived today. It wears big just like you said but I really dig it. For $40 bucks it's great.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


I got mine today too. For $40 it was a STEAL Thanks - I looked it up on camel**3 - they totally missed the sale 8)


----------



## nick2412 (Apr 23, 2017)

https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova-womens-accutron-ii-97b128-white-leather-quartz-watch-1681921043

Finally arrived.









6 inch wrist but rather flat so I can max it out at like 47mm lug to lug. The lug to lug for this is only 40mm. I have no idea what to do with the strap. Does this brown color look okay? Do you guys have any recommendation for strap for better matching of the rose gold and white color?


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

nick2412 said:


> https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova-womens-accutron-ii-97b128-white-leather-quartz-watch-1681921043
> 
> Finally arrived.
> 
> 6 inch wrist but rather flat so I can max it out at like 47mm lug to lug. The lug to lug for this is only 40mm. I have no idea what to do with the strap. Does this brown color look okay? Do you guys have any recommendation for strap for better matching of the rose gold and white color?


I personally think a brighter brown helps pop the rose gold/brown combination. You could also play with a reddish brown to make the rose gold look pinker gold.


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

G-Shock GWM5610 for $89 at Amazon. Not the best price ever, but close to the lowest price I've seen in a year. https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-GWM5610-1-Solar-Black-Resin/dp/B007RWZHXO

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> I got mine today too. For $40 it was a STEAL Thanks - I looked it up on camel**3 - they totally missed the sale 8)


Back up over $80 now. the blue orient

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HVMYAIW


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Brand new Grand Seiko automatic from an AD for $2540 after 20% cashback. MSRP is $3800.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/quelleheure/item/sbgr253/










New Grand Seiko Spring Drive for $3000 after cash back plus $370 in Rakuten Points.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/onemore/item/sbga301/


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Casio G-Shock watch GPW-1000FC-1AJF black GPS hybrid electric wave solar, Sky Cockpit, bracelet, 56mm x 19mm, *"Used - Good"*, *$377.08* on Rakuten. 20% cash back would make it ~$302. On ebay, pre-owned start at $680, brand new: $900+. New on Amazon is $980. If the SSG001 wasn't badass enough for you, then this is your baby.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/auc-everydaygoldrush/item/4000020800600007/










This looks like the manual: http://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw5410.pdf


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> Casio G-Shock watch GPW-1000FC-1AJF black GPS hybrid electric wave solar, Sky Cockpit, bracelet, 56mm x 19mm, *"Used - Good"*, *$377.08* on Rakuten. 20% cash back would make it ~$302. On ebay, pre-owned start at $680. New on Amazon is $980. If the SSG001 wasn't badass enough for you, then this is your baby.
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/auc-everydaygoldrush/item/4000020800600007/
> 
> This looks like the manual: http://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw5410.pdf


It's a little beat up, which means you're free to use it for its intended purpose. Nice find.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

TheSanDiegan said:


> When bad word clouds happen to good watches. It reads like it was dictated by a sex offender with Tourette's syndrome.


Those bad translations always remind me of this inside caseback to a fake Rolex










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

nick2412 said:


> https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova-womens-accutron-ii-97b128-white-leather-quartz-watch-1681921043
> 
> Finally arrived.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty fond of mine on a dark brown/burgundy croc grain.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Here's a hot Spring Drive titanium dive watch for $1900 after cash back.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/kaitorikomachi/item/se0905079-v01/


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...07774?colorId=NS1003637&pos=1:36&N=1010630901

Green dial Inox for $129.99 on TJMaxx website.


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

Looks great !


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Here's a hot Spring Drive titanium dive watch for $1900 after cash back.
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/kaitorikomachi/item/se0905079-v01/


It is worth going to the site and reading the copy...wow!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nick2412 (Apr 23, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> It is worth going to the site and reading the copy...wow!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


"SEIKO Pross pecks"

&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56396;


----------



## nick2412 (Apr 23, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> It is worth going to the site and reading the copy...wow!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


"SEIKO Pross pecks"

Sometimes sounding words out works, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## Jstew (Jan 3, 2018)

I haven't been keeping up with this as well as I should have. Watchgrabber on the Bay has the Victorinox 241646 for $165.

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Swiss-Army-V...529164&hash=item28381232d7:g:PS8AAOSwIjJZSD7U

ETA 2824-2. If you can get over the gold...

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

pwk said:


> Looks great !


What? My beard? Thanks!


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

*Tudor Heritage Black Bay 36* for *$1829* on the bracelet or *$1409* on leather from Rakuten Global after 20% cash back from Ebates.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/nanaple/item/t-79500-95750/

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/nanaple/item/t-79500/


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Another Rakuten roll of the dice - Seiko SBDC053. ~$520 shipped after CB to the US https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/phaze-one/item/sbdc053/


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Brown of non-arrival in Japan!​ Ball Engineer Master II Aviator GMT GM1086C-SJ-BR​
*$793* on Rakuten Global after 20% cashback through Ebates.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/katsuboya/item/gm1086csjbr/

View attachment 12851101


----------



## nick2412 (Apr 23, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> Brown of non-arrival in Japan!​ Ball Engineer Master II Aviator GMT GM1086C-SJ-BR​
> *$793* on Rakuten Global after 20% cashback through Ebates.
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/katsuboya/item/gm1086csjbr/
> ...


"In 1879, Mr. Webster clay ball opens a clock" 😂😂😂
* What does this even mean.*


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

nick2412 said:


> "In 1879, Mr. Webster clay ball opens a clock" 
> * What does this even mean.*


It goes on to elaborate a bit further down in the text, which I think clears up some of the confusion vis-à-vis your question.......

In addition, because purchased "a chronometer", and displayed it in the shopwindow; the people are the storefront of the ball
Put hands on the watch of で oneself together and became the pronoun of the deadly accurate clock in "the time for ball"​


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

studiompd said:


> Another Rakuten roll of the dice - Seiko SBDC053. ~$520 shipped after CB to the US https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/phaze-one/item/sbdc053/


The product Information is great - ya gotta read it 8)


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

WTM said:


> That is such a tempting deal. Must refrain.


I have this watch. I bought it a few years ago for $600, which was a deal at the time. I love it. The readability is superb. And the weight is manageable, despite the large SS case.

Alan


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

I have the FC Analytics. It works on about 1/3 of my watches. But even then, it's a worthwhile deal.

Alan


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

Precise said:


> I have the FC Analytics. It works on about 1/3 of my watches. But even then, it's a worthwhile deal.
> 
> Alan


Is there any particular reason why it only works on 1/3 of your watches?


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

NOT A DEAL

With the Fortis bankruptcy ("restructuring"), is there any indication that the company will liquidate any of its watch stock (creating quite a few deals)? Or is this likely to come only after lengthy legal proceedings (if at all)?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Hey, the Swatch Group here in NL did a good job realining the hands of my Certina!


----------



## mikescanlan (May 4, 2017)

Frederique Constant Moonphase for $1399.99 on ToM cheapest I have seen. Sale ends tomorrow at 12PM EST
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...rique-constant-moonphase-automatic-fc-715s4h6


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Elkins:
I've been outta the WUS link for a month.
But I hope you won the bid on the SNE
I've several SNE's and SCC's before. All
great solar watches.

X TrainDriver Art


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm noticing that some of the main Seiko sellers on Rakuten Global have cut off their Seikos from being available for shipping to the U.S.A.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Casio GWM5610, Bed, Bath and Beyond, 90USD, coupon at checkout -20USD at purchase 75+, 6% befrugal
https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...1060900432?Keyword=gwm5610&_requestid=1810581


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*SKX007J (Made in Japan Dial) - $167.96 with coupon PVMSHOW*

https://www.ebay.com/itm/362187170662

Your mileage may vary on this one. When I clicked through to this listing, there was a little icon/button for me to "click for coupon" and I was given the coupon code *PVMSHOW* to use at checkout, lowering the price from $209.95 to $167.96.

It is apparently a 20% off $50 or more coupon good for the first 2500 users (max discount $50). It may work on other watches, as well, but I didn't check.

If it doesn't work for anyone else, I apologize for wasting your time.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

frogles said:


> Casio GWM5610, Bed, Bath and Beyond, 90USD, coupon at checkout -20USD at purchase 75+, 6% befrugal
> https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...1060900432?Keyword=gwm5610&_requestid=1810581


Awesome. Your coupon is the Bed, Bath and Beyond 20% one-time welcome e-mail signup coupon, right? Or is there another? Also: free shipping and in-store returns.


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

I know these were discussed on here a few days ago, regardless, seems like a good deal.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/avi-8-...ontent=1517315685183.132735658989836842006889

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

BostonCharlie said:


> Awesome. Your coupon is the Bed, Bath and Beyond 20% one-time welcome e-mail signup coupon, right? Or is there another? Also: free shipping and in-store returns.


beside the one-time/first-time you mention i had the -20USD coupon as well. 2usd extra saving |>


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

For Bulova types:

https://www.dealsie.com/collections/mens-watches-1/products/bulova-mens-precisionist-champlain-watch

For Casio Types:

https://www.dealsie.com/collections...nograph-black-dial-stainless-steel-mens-watch


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

uvalaw2005 said:


> *SKX007J (Made in Japan Dial) - $167.96 with coupon PVMSHOW*
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/362187170662
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting I have been waiting for the right time to strike on a Seiko Samurai, and just got the SRPB55 for $227.00 after that code.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

uvalaw2005 said:


> *SKX007J (Made in Japan Dial) - $167.96 with coupon PVMSHOW*
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/362187170662
> 
> ...


thanks, I just got a Orange Samurai for $279.00


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Search PCNTOPSALES and it should pull up items (including watches) from a seller offering %20 off up to $50 using that PCNTOPSALES code.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

^^^ $243 SARB033, & 035 are a nice deal......

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-SARB...439400?hash=item2115ba1ce8:g:mk8AAOSwawpXwDh4

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-SARB...036964?hash=item1eb70c0464:g:yUQAAOSwFdtXwv7N

EDIT>>> $50 max savings, so low $250's, still a nice deal imo.


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

BDC said:


> ^^^ $243 SARB033, & 035 are a nice deal......
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-SARB...439400?hash=item2115ba1ce8:g:mk8AAOSwawpXwDh4
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-SARB...036964?hash=item1eb70c0464:g:yUQAAOSwFdtXwv7N


These are coming from hongkong, not sure if this is legit or not.

Also if any issues arise, shipping back to China is cost prohibitive.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

45k transactions. 99.9% feedback. Wonders if legit, lol.


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

Sarb017 for $301 shipped is pretty good. 
https://m.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-SARB01...221594?hash=item2115b6ca1a:g:wG8AAOSw6n5Xv~Wa

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

How did u get it for $281....Max discount is $50

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

jagv428 said:


> How did u get it for $281....Max discount is $50
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Wishfull thinking


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

jagv428 said:


> How did u get it for $281....Max discount is $50
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


My bad, it doesn't say anything about the $50 max on the listing. Didn't try to check out as I just bought one of those last month. $301 shipped with eBay buyer protection is still a good deal. Would take that over Rakuten Global anyway.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

jmoneyfh said:


> My bad, it doesn't say anything about the $50 max on the listing. Didn't try to check out as I just bought one of those last month. $301 shipped with eBay buyer protection is still a good deal. Would take that over Rakuten Global anyway.
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Everything I've bought from Ratuken has come from an AD with a stamped warranty card. Sellers from Hong Kong, definitely not.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

justin86 said:


> Everything I've bought from Ratuken has come from an AD with a stamped warranty card. Sellers from Hong Kong, definitely not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I have bought three watches from Rakuten global, all 3 with no issue - so not anti-RG by any means. Just would trust eBay to have my back more if something were to go wrong.

And not sure what good a warranty card that isn't valid outside Japan is ☺

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Citizen Chandlers from Leperfect. Two versions, $99.99 each, which is $10 or more, less than other I'm seeing. (On the blue model. The SS/black can be found for $100 elswhere.)

PVMSHOW brings them down to $79.19. Couldn't resist the PVD, & blue dial myself....

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Ch...var=471726042297&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## bopat23 (Apr 16, 2015)

Wow, this sure looks nice. Tempted for sure!


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

jmoneyfh said:


> And not sure what good a warranty card that isn't valid outside Japan is ☺
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Usually an international warranty. I had my SARB017 repaired under warranty at the New Jersey service center.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

eBates Rakuten Global now 20% cash back...


----------



## bopat23 (Apr 16, 2015)

Super tempting indeed .... I bought a similar startimer (automatic) from Jomashop, but had to return it as the seconds needle had a distinct bend near the tip! Was so disappointed ..


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

jmoneyfh said:


> My bad, it doesn't say anything about the $50 max on the listing. Didn't try to check out as I just bought one of those last month. $301 shipped with eBay buyer protection is still a good deal. Would take that over Rakuten Global anyway.
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


How much did u pay for yours... I'm kinda torn between this and sarb033

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

BrandonR said:


> eBates Eakuten Global now 20% cash back...


I was notified of select stores providing free shipping to the US as well. 
https://global.rakuten.com/en/event...ternational shipping for participating stores


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer Auto (ref H76455733) for $395 with code SDPIONEER395. Further discount might be available via AmEx cashback. 
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...er-auto/H76455733.pid?nid=cpg_cat2950589&so=6

One of the better-looking entry Hamilton autos IMHO, and it comes with the ETA2824-based H-10 movement that boasts a 80-hour power reserve.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> The product Information is great - ya gotta read it 8)


 
I think that first Rakuten ad called me "titanium breath"!


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

jagv428 said:


> How much did u pay for yours... I'm kinda torn between this and sarb033
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


It was $286 net after Rakuten cash back. There doesn't seem to be good prices on Rakuten for the Alpinist right now though.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$1200 after cashback for a Ball Slide chronograph on bracelet. Sounds like it's a display model.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/katsuboya/item/cm3888ds1jbk/


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Rakuten Global, some vendors have free shipping, that's a savings of about $17 worth to US depending on service used. Some have 10X points for future use, on a $500 item that equates to $50 as opposed to the usual 1X points or $5. New members may qualify for 1000 points, $10. There are restrictions on points such as waiting period and expiration date, read the fine print.

Item price is often the same, depending on vendors, whether they offer these future discounts or not.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

AsAnAtheist said:


> These are coming from hongkong, not sure if this is legit or not.
> 
> Also if any issues arise, shipping back to China is cost prohibitive.


Bought Seiko from this vendor a year ago, box, all paperwork included, new item, definitely legit. Shipping back oversees is costly regardless of vendor, unless they provide free returns, a rarity.


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

https://m.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-SRP779...759471449?itemId=152759471449&epid=2255209318

Pepsi turtle $197.60 with code pcntopsales

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

PetWatch said:


> Bought Seiko from this vendor a year ago, box, all paperwork included, new item, definitely legit. Shipping back oversees is costly regardless of vendor, unless they provide free returns, a rarity.


Thanks for the reference. Figured I'd point out if there are issues, shipping back is pricey.


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

frogles said:


> beside the one-time/first-time you mention i had the -20USD coupon as well. 2usd extra saving |>
> View attachment 12851969


.... aaaannnd back shall go the GWM5610 I just ordered from Amazon last night.


----------



## cmack (Jan 31, 2018)

hey guys, been browsing this site for a while, especially this thread. signed up in part to pass along an update to a post appx. week ago. area trend on ebay has the seiko snzg11k on sale for $78 & thanks to code pvmshow as posted here earlier today, i picked up that blue beauty for $62.39. obviously can't post the link, it's in post # 1161...thanks for the daily deals & the banter.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

mikescanlan said:


> Frederique Constant Moonphase for $1399.99 on ToM cheapest I have seen. Sale ends tomorrow at 12PM EST
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...rique-constant-moonphase-automatic-fc-715s4h6


Was $800 last year


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

jmoneyfh said:


> https://m.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-SRP779...759471449?itemId=152759471449&epid=2255209318
> 
> Pepsi turtle $197.60 with code pcntopsales
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


This sounds stupid in my head but I wish the mini turtle had a 4:00 crown. Just seems like the better position for a diver.

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Areatrend on eBay has the SKX007 on bracelet for $151.19 after PVMSHOW discount code. These don't often get to $150 anymore on the rubber strap, with the bracelet this is a solid deal if you're in the market

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...m=132482009734&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042









The 009 is just $10 more before the discount.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...m=152648122383&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042


----------



## i3rianf (Nov 25, 2017)

Seiko SNZG13K for ~$68.80 with coupon code: PVMSHOW
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...shion-Watch-/152814749432?hash=item23947806f8







Seiko SNZH55K for ~$82.40 with coupon code: PVMSHOW
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...shion-Watch-/142614787759?hash=item213480f6af







Seiko SNZF15K for ~$80.00 with coupon code: PVMSHOW
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...Dress-Watch-/152802090730?hash=item2393b6deea


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

Robert999 said:


> thanks, I just got a Orange Samurai for $279.00


Just noticed on ebay, if you buy through Creative you can get an additional 5% on top of code PMVSHOW. Have it in my cart showing the discount. "EDIT... ANY WATCH THROUGH CREATIVE"

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/282801491508

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Dang, I was about to snag an SKX007 but PMVSHOW appears to be dead now.

Edit: hmm now it works, maybe I just screwed something up earlier.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

TDKFM said:


> Dang, I was about to snag an SKX007 but PMVSHOW appears to be dead now.


Still works for me, check your spelling PVMSHOW


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

jmoneyfh said:


> Sarb017 for $301 shipped is pretty good.
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-SARB01...221594?hash=item2115b6ca1a:g:wG8AAOSw6n5Xv~Wa
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


So this is the best price for the alpinist right now with the eBay code?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

Ossamanity said:


> So this is the best price for the alpinist right now with the eBay code?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is another Alpinist listed that is a couple dollars less, but don't know if the code works. Used it on something else, and it's a one time use code.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

creation prices have just gone through the roof though


the Apostle said:


> Just noticed on ebay, if you buy through Creative you can get an additional 5% on top of code PMVSHOW. Have it in my cart showing the discount. "EDIT... ANY WATCH THROUGH CREATIVE"
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/282801491508
> 
> Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Pretty good deal on the Ray Raven II for $130 after PVMSHOW 20% + extra 5% off.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/282812482809


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

the Apostle said:


> I know these were discussed on here a few days ago, regardless, seems like a good deal.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/avi-8-...ontent=1517315685183.132735658989836842006889
> 
> You are not supposed to use referrer codes in the links you post


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Orient Ray II Blue - $116 w/coupon PVMSHOW and an additional $10 off each item from Passthewatch ebay store.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Diver-Ray-II-FAA02005D9-Blue-Dial-Stainless-Steel-Mens-Watch/122668134302


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> Pretty good deal on the Ray Raven II for $130 after PVMSHOW 20% + extra 5% off.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/282812482809


Hmm not sure why the code is not working gor me. Is it specific for certain countries only?

Even PCNTOPSALES not working either. Please help guys.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Can anyone link the ebay codes? What are the limitations?


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm positive this must be a pricing mistake and most likely won't go through, but Certified Watch store has the following Oris Aquis for Zero dollars (lol). Yep, $0! If you add it to your cart, it's just charging for shipping. I was able to place an order, but pretty sure it's going get cancelled in the morning lol. As of now, it says there are 3 left in stock. If anyone is willing to take a chance, have at it!

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...silicone-strap-men-s-watch-73376534725rs.html


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

raheelc said:


> I'm positive this must be a pricing mistake and most likely won't go through, but Certified Watch store has the following Oris Aquis for Zero dollars (lol). Yep, $0! If you add it to your cart, it's just charging for shipping. I was able to place an order, but pretty sure it's going get cancelled in the morning lol. As of now, it says there are 3 left in stock. If anyone is willing to take a chance, have at it!
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...silicone-strap-men-s-watch-73376534725rs.html


Gone now, they must have caught it


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Gone now, they must have caught it


Yeah, they caught it, but if you start typing that item number into the search function you will indeed see the watch come up at a price of $0.00. The system won't let you actually go to the link for the watch though.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Areatrend on eBay has the SKX007 on bracelet for $151.19 after PVMSHOW discount code. These don't often get to $150 anymore on the rubber strap, with the bracelet this is a solid deal if you're in the market


Thank you jcombs1 for posting that PVMSHOW discount code. I was looking real hard at a bunch of Seikos, including the SKX007 and trying to talk myself into one. At $151 I know this is a good deal, but I just picked up a Seiko Samurai (arguably a much better watch) for $180 from Kohls just after Black Friday. I just couldn't talk myself into it.

However, it turns out that this code is good for a bunch of watches, again maxing out at a $50 savings. I have really had my eye on a bronze Nethuns Ocean 300 watch that was $505. I was going to wait and buy it after the Super Bowl in the hopes that I would win my annual bet against my wife and buy this watch as my prize. As my wife has won this bet the last 8 years in a row this is pretty wishful thinking though! So I jumped on the $50 off. Ebates also has 1% off, but I am doubtful that it will work in combination with that discount code. We'll see as I still logged a "shopping trip" with Ebates.

Thanks again! Maybe I'll get lucky and win the Super Bowl bet any way. The watch is due to arrive the day after the game... so I can convince my wife I just got really fast shipping for my prize!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Gone now, they must have caught it


I was able to place an order. I'm guessing I'll get a cancellation notice by the morning lol.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mondaine-M...490711?hash=item4d648db697:g:bIIAAOSwm7pZ0sHO

Not sure if you can use an Ebay code, but it's out there if you didn't pick up a Mondaine last time around


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Cadisen 1020* automatic - *$49.19* *NH36A at Seiko 5 pricing!*
Seiko NH36A, 41mm stainless steel case, Black/Silver or Silver-White/Rose Gold, leather strap with deployment clasp


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

/smh


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

The code PCNTOPSALES works on every watch from this seller:

https://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html?sid=ioomobile&isRefine=true&_pgn=1

SARB033 comes down to 253$ , G shock Rangeman to 171$ shipped!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Kirk B said:


> Thank you jcombs1 for posting that PVMSHOW discount code. I was looking real hard at a bunch of Seikos, including the SKX007 and trying to talk myself into one. At $151 I know this is a good deal, but I just picked up a Seiko Samurai (arguably a much better watch) for $180 from Kohls just after Black Friday. I just couldn't talk myself into it.
> 
> However, it turns out that this code is good for a bunch of watches, again maxing out at a $50 savings. I have really had my eye on a bronze Nethuns Ocean 300 watch that was $505. I was going to wait and buy it after the Super Bowl in the hopes that I would win my annual bet against my wife and buy this watch as my prize. As my wife has won this bet the last 8 years in a row this is pretty wishful thinking though! So I jumped on the $50 off. Ebates also has 1% off, but I am doubtful that it will work in combination with that discount code. We'll see as I still logged a "shopping trip" with Ebates.
> 
> Thanks again! Maybe I'll get lucky and win the Super Bowl bet any way. The watch is due to arrive the day after the game... so I can convince my wife I just got really fast shipping for my prize!


I think uvalaw made the original post with this discount code but I'm glad you found something.

I tried and didn't find anything to buy, haven't bought anything in months actually, but there were some good deals.


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

therion said:


> The code PCNTOPSALES works on every watch from this seller:
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html?sid=ioomobile&isRefine=true&_pgn=1
> 
> SARB033 comes down to 253$ , G shock Rangeman to 171$ shipped!


Funny enough i tried on my laptop and it works, while on my phone ebay app it's not.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have never noticed you can enter codes on Ebay checkout? You can?



jmoneyfh said:


> https://m.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-SRP779...759471449?itemId=152759471449&epid=2255209318
> 
> Pepsi turtle $197.60 with code pcntopsales
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

parsig9 said:


> I have never noticed you can enter codes on Ebay checkout? You can?


Sure you can.


----------



## oleg1 (Jan 24, 2018)

As I see - code _PVMSHOW doesn't work now?_


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Try PCNTOPSALES . But it only works with certain items, not all of them.


----------



## oleg1 (Jan 24, 2018)

I am trying to buy Seiko from last pages, but I see for both codes This code can't be applied to some of your items.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

ic3burn said:


> Hmm not sure why the code is not working gor me. Is it specific for certain countries only?
> 
> Even PCNTOPSALES not working either. Please help guys.


This from Slickdeals for PVMSHOW:



> Only eBay members registered with an address located in the United States are eligible for the Coupon.


https://slickdeals.net/f/11215447-ebay-promo-code-20-off-50-or-more-pvmshow-coupon-expires-2-1-18


----------



## mikescanlan (May 4, 2017)

jk1492 said:


> Was $800 last year


Ugh would buy in a heartbeat if I had seen it for that price.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Is there any way of checking if the coupon code will work for me without committing to buy first? I’d like to give that pcbtopsales codes a try


Follow me on Instagram @ciccio_started_it


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

nordwulf said:


> This from Slickdeals for PVMSHOW:
> 
> https://slickdeals.net/f/11215447-ebay-promo-code-20-off-50-or-more-pvmshow-coupon-expires-2-1-18


Was also limited to the 1st 2500 uses...


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Is there any way of checking if the coupon code will work for me without committing to buy first? I'd like to give that pcbtopsales codes a try
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @ciccio_started_it


Think that code was limited to certain watches from this seller....

Great deals from ioomobile | eBay Stores


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

Green I.N.O.X. was sold out yesterday on tjmaxx.com, but back up again:https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...ilte&utm_campaign=12307285&utm_source=6157840


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Is there any way of checking if the coupon code will work for me without committing to buy first? I'd like to give that pcbtopsales codes a try
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @ciccio_started_it


Add item to cart. 
Click on the shoping cart icon on the top right of the screen. 
Click on "Proceed to checkout". 
Then at the bottom of the screen there is a space for you to input any eBay code or PayPal gift card. If the code works, total due amount will be recalculated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicaneHntr (Jan 27, 2017)

Peace N Time said:


> Orient Ray II Blue - $116 w/coupon PVMSHOW and an additional $10 off each item from Passthewatch ebay store.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Diver-Ray-II-FAA02005D9-Blue-Dial-Stainless-Steel-Mens-Watch/122668134302


Ordered. I have been waiting on this one, glad it finally went on sale.
Thanks for the Heads Up.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Gone now, they must have caught it


There is still one left at $0.00 I placed an order lol I was feeling optimistic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

PVMSHOW discount code on Ebay also works for 20% off straps as long as the pre-coupon total is $50 or more. I used it to buy 2 straps from holbensfinewatchbands.


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

BDC said:


> Think that code was limited to certain watches from this seller....
> 
> Great deals from ioomobile | eBay Stores


It didn't work for me  maybe it doesn't work from Italy.

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Carl-F-Bucherer-Automatic-00-10617-08-21-21/dp/B00K6CAING/

These Patravis have bounced around good prices but what appears to be a top grade 2824 on a bracelet for $540 is a good deal. One left.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

son2silver said:


> Add item to cart.
> Click on the shoping cart icon on the top right of the screen.
> Click on "Proceed to checkout".
> Then at the bottom of the screen there is a space for you to input any eBay code or PayPal gift card. If the code works, total due amount will be recalculated.
> ...


Thanks for this! Only problem is that with the item I'm interested (from Areatrend) it doesn't give me an add to cart option... only buy it now.

Follow me on Instagram @ciccio_started_it


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Thanks for this! Only problem is that with the item I'm interested (from Areatrend) it doesn't give me an add to cart option... only buy it now.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @ciccio_started_it


that puts it in cart. just means it's not an auction


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

son2silver said:


> Add item to cart.
> Click on the shoping cart icon on the top right of the screen.
> Click on "Proceed to checkout".
> Then at the bottom of the screen there is a space for you to input any eBay code or PayPal gift card. If the code works, total due amount will be recalculated.
> ...


Thanks, and no luck with the code 

Follow me on Instagram @ciccio_started_it


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Wristwatching said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Carl-F-Bucherer-Automatic-00-10617-08-21-21/dp/B00K6CAING/
> 
> These Patravis have bounced around good prices but what appears to be a top grade 2824 on a bracelet for $540 is a good deal. One left.


While I don't follow the brand closely, $540 does seem like a good price for a CFB. However, 26 jewels would mean it is NOT an ETA 2824 (most likely a Sellita SW200-1...not that there's anything wrong with that!).


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> While I don't follow the brand closely, $540 does seem like a good price for a CFB. However, 26 jewels would mean it is NOT an ETA 2824 (most likely a Sellita SW200-1...not that there's anything wrong with that!).


That's a good catch. Everything I've found on the "CFB 1950" says it's an ETA but they apparently call both the same internal name? The Bucherer website says "25 or 26 jewels" in the movement section for that watch, which to a non-movement nerd must seem like an odd lack of specificity. From the display back picture on Amazon it's definitely either an ETA or Sellita and the screws are blue, so it's at least above elabore grade whichever movement you get.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Wristwatching said:


> That's a good catch. Everything I've found on the "CFB 1950" says it's an ETA but they apparently call both the same internal name? The Bucherer website says "25 or 26 jewels" in the movement section for that watch, which to a non-movement nerd must seem like an odd lack of specificity. From the display back picture on Amazon it's definitely either an ETA or Sellita and the screws are blue, so it's at least above elabore grade whichever movement you get.


When zooming on the movement through the Amazon case-back photo, you can see where the movement also says "Twenty Six 26 Jewels". You are correct in that the blued screws would indicate an elabore (or whatever Sellita calls it) or better movement.


----------



## ouija (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks to the op that posted the eBay coupon I was able to scoop this up for 289.00


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Don't forget, 24 hours to use that CB from Rakuten via eBates which is now up to 20%. Just snagged an Omega Speedmaster 3551 Broad Arrow. $2100 after shipping and cash back from Rakuten. Worst case scenario, I can flip it and not loose money on it. ⬇










There was also an Omega 323 Speedy that would be about $1900 after cashback on GR. 
https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/kaitorikomachi/item/om0857112-v01/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

If you use the StockX app, get 10% off any watch (up to $750) with code VDAY10.

In my experience, prices on StockX (private sellers) are pretty inflated but it may be worth hunting around for a deal.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

For those who already bought from rakuten, when the cashback will appear in my account on ebates? Right after the payment or later? Thanks in advance.


----------



## JU1C380X (Jan 4, 2012)

*NOT a deal*

Thinking of making my first Rakuten purchase. Has anyone had luck getting sellers to remove the Japanese tax when ordering from Rakuten? Also, does the free shipping apply to Canada?

Just over $300 CAD after EBates for a SARB017 seems like a good deal. 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

wishmann said:


> For those who already bought from rakuten, when the cashback will appear in my account on ebates? Right after the payment or later? Thanks in advance.


@wishmann - My cashback appeared about an hour after I sent the payment.
-Pete


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

watch-shop passed on shipping and tax when I ordered my SBDX017 last Nov. I simply did not agree to the email they sent requesting payment and explained why. They waived the tax and shipping and sent me a new invoice. Technically, shipping should have been free but the tax was a nice gesture.

Edit: I'm in the USofA



JU1C380X said:


> *NOT a deal*
> 
> Thinking of making my first Rakuten purchase. Has anyone had luck getting sellers to remove the Japanese tax when ordering from Rakuten? Also, does the free shipping apply to Canada?
> 
> ...


----------



## claus1100xx (Jan 13, 2017)

JU1C380X said:


> *NOT a deal*
> 
> Thinking of making my first Rakuten purchase. Has anyone had luck getting sellers to remove the Japanese tax when ordering from Rakuten? Also, does the free shipping apply to Canada?
> 
> ...


Trying to go through rakuten as well but I'm not having a lot of luck. They are promoting free shipping but seller wants to charge me an additional $80 for shipping to the US. Haven't even approached them about sales tax yet. This is my second attempt at taking advantage of the 20% ebates deal but can't get it to work.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The angst over Rakuten Global ordering/cash back has become the new Christopher Ward sale frenzy.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The angst over Rakuten Global ordering/cash back has become the new Christopher Ward sale frenzy.


So what you're saying is that it needs its own thread?


----------



## toucan (Jun 16, 2009)

Ebay seller has Bulova Precisionist Chrono for $134.99.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The angst over Rakuten Global ordering/cash back has become the new Christopher Ward sale frenzy.


Not sure it's reached the nearly insane level of a CW sales/shipping crisis but it is starting to reach a level just below that.

There are probably more real dollars at stake with the RG issue, losing 20% CB on a significant purchase is a big deal. Much like the CW concerns, it doesn't sound like too many are having an actual problem with cash back from Rakuten which is a good thing.


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

toucan said:


> Ebay seller has Bulova Precisionist Chrono for $134.99.
> 
> 
> View attachment 12855479


Listing is from OfficialWatchDeals, linked.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Not sure it's reached the nearly insane level of a CW sales/shipping crisis but it is starting to reach a level just below that.
> 
> There are probably more real dollars at stake with the RG issue, losing 20% CB on a significant purchase is a big deal. Much like the CW concerns, it doesn't sound like too many are having an actual problem with cash back from Rakuten which is a good thing.


My method on Rakuten Global ordering, FWIW:

Browse Rakuten Global
Find watch I want
Figure out how to find that watch in a search, but do NOT put that watch in any sort of checkout basket.
Close out of EVERY BROWSER ON MY COMPUTER
Open browser, log into Ebates; go to Rakuten Global through Ebates
Find the watch again through the search terms you earlier determined would work
Order.

Maybe that's clunky for some people. But I think mistakes happen when too many watch-shopping windows are open. Do it this way, and I can near-guarantee you'll be informed about your incoming Rakuten Bucks posthaste.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

A couple sellers said they had no way of removing the tax on my Rolex purchases and still going through Rakuten's checkout. Seeing as how 8% on $5000-6000 is pretty significant, I elected to cancel both purchases.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks a lot people! I was doing so good and had not made a purchase since Christmas Eve. But PVMSHOW just pushed me over the edge. I now have a Seiko SRPA21 PADI inbound. Dang it. It brought it down to $239 which is a tad less than I paid for me SRP773. Dang it, dang it, dang it. I'm not really looking forward to spending an hour resizing a bracelet though.


----------



## mugwump867 (Apr 8, 2013)

yinzburgher said:


> PVMSHOW discount code on Ebay also works for 20% off straps as long as the pre-coupon total is $50 or more. I used it to buy 2 straps from holbensfinewatchbands.


Thanks for the tip! I was able to snag an OEM replacement bracelet for my Mako II for $40 so I can finally ditch that awful rubber abomination it came with.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

BrandonR said:


> A couple sellers said they had no way of removing the tax on my Rolex purchases and still going through Rakuten's checkout. Seeing as how 8% on $5000-6000 is pretty significant, I elected to cancel both purchases.


I made a few orders during the last sale. Just noticed one seller never removed the sales tax, about $70 usd, and paid it without realizing. I recieved the watch last Tuesday. I sent an email about getting refunded. Waiting to hear back.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My method on Rakuten Global ordering, FWIW:
> 
> Browse Rakuten Global
> Find watch I want
> ...


I use Firefox and it has an Ebates plug-in and it'll show you if the current window you're in has an active shopping trip. It'll have the shopping trip number. Even if you go straight to rakuten or another site, the plug-in will notify you that you can get cash back. Just click the button and it'll initiate a shopping trip without having to go to ebates first.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

PeekPoke said:


> Listing is from OfficialWatchDeals, linked.


Is it me, or are the hands in that stubby?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Bulova 96B262* Aerojet quartz chronograph - *$139.00*
41mm x 10.6mm stainless steel case, double domed mineral crystal


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

justin86 said:


> I made a few orders during the last sale. Just noticed one seller never removed the sales tax, about $70 usd, and paid it without realizing. I recieved the watch last Tuesday. I sent an email about getting refunded. Waiting to hear back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


We really should start a list of sellers that will and those who won't remove tax. I'd imagine that claim to not be able to are trying to cover the selling fees that I'm sure Rakuten takes.

*Gallery Rare* had some great pieces, but said they were unable to remove the tax and still use Rakuten's checkout. They said they would remove it if I paid them directly through Paypal, which would have also negated the ebates cashback.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I was able to stack coupons at KOHLS. Pepsi Samurai on rubber is 267.90. I just ordered a Turtle so I'm going to pass on the one below. 
eBates = 6%


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The angst over Rakuten Global ordering/cash back has become the new Christopher Ward sale frenzy.


If only people would read...

This is specific to Rakuten Global:

1. Click through Ebates to Global Rakuten and place your order (order is NOT final at this point).
2. Check your Ebates account to verify that the purchase was registered. Should not take more than a few hours.
3. The seller will give you the actual total cost including shipping. This may be slightly more or less than you expect due to taxes, etc.
4. If everything looks good, follow the seller instructions to complete the order.
5. ???
6. Profit!

"You have a $2,086.41 Big Fat Check that will be sent by 02/15/18 "


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

NOT A DEAL

Rakuten Global - Ebates (I hope this isn't too much for this thread, but hopefully it will reduce the number of posts on this subject.)

Made my first attempt to purchase two days ago, received RG confirmation email and vedor confirmation stating they had to search inventory and would get back to me to finalize purchase, nothing yet. If they reply after 20% Ebates promotion has expired would this purchase still qualify for 20%? I'm getting ready to cancel.

Did some research on Ebates regulations. I'll share a few pertinent one's I found, since the RG-Ebates process is rather unconvential and complicated for many of us.

*How to Earn Cash Back*
At Ebates, we don't ask you to fill out forms or earn points. In fact, earning Cash Back with us is as easy as 1-2-3:


Shop: First, start an Ebates Shopping Trip. To do this, simply be sure to click on any Ebates link to the store you'll shop with before you make a purchase. 
Validate: When you click an Ebates link, you'll see a pop-up confirmation letting you know you're ready to shop and earn Cash Back at that store. 
Purchase: Complete your purchase as you normally would. This will also complete your Shopping Trip. 
 That's all you have to do.
Once the store lets us know that you've made a purchase, we add your Cash Back to your account and send you an email confirmation. It usually takes a little time for the store to let us know that your purchase was completed. Depending on the store, this can take from a few hours to several days. Then, every three months, we send you the Cash Back you've earned, in a Big Fat Check or via PayPal.

*What Is an Ebates Shopping Trip?*
When you've clicked on an Ebates link to earn Cash Back at a store-on Ebates.com, in the Ebates App or with the Ebates Cash Back Button-you've created an Ebates Shopping Trip. Your Shopping Trip is assigned a unique number, which we use to verify your purchase with the store.
Your purchases will only earn Cash Back if you start a Shopping Trip with Ebates first. Without the click on an Ebates link that starts a Shopping Trip, we have no way of showing the store that you are an Ebates member.
*Tracking your Shopping Trips*
Sometimes you'll start a Shopping Trip and not make a purchase; however, we'll still have it recorded in your account for up to three months, should you need to refer to it. This number can come in handy if you ever think you have not earned Cash Back for a purchase and want to ask Member Services to look into it.
You can always visit My Account to view your Shopping Trip history.
*About repeat Shopping Trips*
To earn Cash Back, you must click through an Ebates link every time you shop. That means that if you click through Ebates and make a purchase, then return to that store later to make a second purchase, you must remember to start another Ebates shopping trip in order to earn Cash Back.
Likewise, if you use multiple windows on your browser, the window in which you shop at the store must have come from an Ebates link.

*Terms and Conditions*
5.1
Online: In order to earn Cash Back, you must be signed in to one of the Ebates Properties, use the shopping links within the Ebates Properties, and complete your purchase transaction during the same shopping session you started after clicking on the shopping link ("Qualifying Purchase"). If you visit other sites before completing your purchase or use coupons not provided by Ebates, your purchase might be associated with a service other than Ebates and you might not earn Cash Back on your purchase. If you disable "cookies" on your computer, you will not be able to earn Cash Back because cookies are used to authenticate the user and verify whose Member Account is eligible for the Cash Back.

9.4
Account Adjustments: In our sole discretion, we may deduct Cash Back from your account in order to make adjustments for returns and cancellations with respect to Qualifying Purchases. Any such adjustments, however, will be made in accordance with this Agreement, any applicable Ebates policies and terms, the terms of any Affiliate Store offers, and any and all applicable laws, rules, and regulations. *The determination of whether a purchase made through an Ebates Affiliate Store qualifies for Cash Back is at the sole discretion of Ebates. If an Affiliate Store fails to report a transaction to Ebates or fails to make payment to Ebates for any reason, Ebates reserves the right to cancel the Cash Back associated with that transaction. It is your responsibility to check your Account regularly to ensure that Cash Back has been properly credited and paid and that your Account balance is accurate. If you believe that Cash Back has not been correctly credited to your account, you must contact Ebates Customer Service within ninety (90) days of the transaction. Should you disagree with any adjustments made to your account or payments made to you, your sole remedy is to withdraw from the Program.*


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Glycine Airman 44 "purist" GMT with an SW300 movement currently on a "Once Only" deal at Evine for only $399. I think that might even beat everyone's beloved Gooroo's price! Glycine Men's 44mm Airman Swiss Made Automatic GMT Leather Strap Watch. I might have bit if it were a 4 hander, (standard 12 hour time with the 4th GMT hand. I had a 24 hour dial Glycine for a short time that was accidentally sent to me instead of the 4 hander that I actually ordered; nice watch but just didn't bond with it).


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

PetWatch said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Rakuten Global - Ebates (I hope this isn't too much for this thread, but hopefully it will reduce the number of posts on this subject.)
> 
> Made my first attempt to purchase two days ago, received RG confirmation email and vedor confirmation stating they had to search inventory and would get back to me to finalize purchase, nothing yet. If they reply after 20% Ebates promotion has expired would this purchase still qualify for 20%? I'm getting ready to cancel.


Read my post above. If the cashback isn't in your account by now, cancel and try again.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Glycine Airman 44 "purist" GMT with an SW300 movement currently on a "Once Only" deal at Evine for only $399. I think that might even beat everyone's beloved Gooroo's price! Glycine Men's 44mm Airman Swiss Made Automatic GMT Leather Strap Watch. I might have bit if it were a 4 hander, (standard 12 hour time with the 4th GMT hand. I had a 24 hour dial Glycine for a short time that was accidentally sent to me instead of the 4 hander that I actually ordered; nice watch but just didn't bond with it).


15% off for new customers.

Shop your way at Evine and save 15% on your first order* by using your new customer promo code listed below
Take 15% off* your first order. 
Enter promo code NEWCUST at checkout.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

NOT A DEAL



RyanD said:


> Read my post above. If the cashback isn't in your account by now, cancel and try again.


Thank you, will cancel. The confusion arises from the fact the shopping trip did register in my Ebates account, along with others posting that the rebate sometimes doesn't show until a couple of days later or after payment is made. Too many if's, I see your point of starting over right away.

Will completing payment after promotion ends for an order placed during promotion disqualify the rebate? From comments posted here it appears quite common to receive invoice a day or two later.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

PetWatch said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Thank you, will cancel. The confusion arises from the fact the shopping trip did register in my Ebates account, along with others posting that the rebate sometimes doesn't show until a couple of days later or after payment is made. Too many if's, I see your point of starting over right away.
> 
> Will completing payment for an order placed during promotion disqualify the rebate? From comments posted here it appears quite common to receive invoice a day or two later.


Next to your shopping trip, you should see a check mark with the purchase price and cash back within a couple of hours of placing your order. If you see that, you should be good.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Next to your shopping trip, you should see a check mark with the purchase price and cash back within a couple of hours of placing your order. If you see that, you should be good.


Oddly, though I've had no problem with previous sales, this time neither of my orders are showing cashback despite using the strategy you outlined. Either I messed up or something has changed.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

If I had not just bought the SRPA21 and if I did not have enough black faced Divers, I'd have pulled the trigger in a heartbeat. I actually went in and placed the order three times and backed out each time.



mannal said:


> I was able to stack coupons at KOHLS. Pepsi Samurai on rubber is 267.90. I just ordered a Turtle so I'm going to pass on the one below.
> eBates = 6%
> 
> View attachment 12855809
> ...


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

too many posts about the procedure. Please post some Rakuten steals too.. cash burning in my pocket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Has anyone here ordered from a seller called Rakuten Global? I searched but can't find anything about them.


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

Evine has a Maurice Lacroix Pontos S for 1959.00 http://www.evine.com/Product/654-559. That price is good until 9:00pm EST

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claus1100xx (Jan 13, 2017)

BrandonR said:


> We really should start a list of sellers that will and those who won't remove tax. I'd imagine that claim to not be able to are trying to cover the selling fees that I'm sure Rakuten takes.
> 
> *Gallery Rare* had some great pieces, but said they were unable to remove the tax and still use Rakuten's checkout. They said they would remove it if I paid them directly through Paypal, which would have also negated the ebates cashback.


Same experience here with Gallery Rare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JMD1082 said:


> Evine has a Maurice Lacroix Pontos S for 1959.00 Maurice Lacroix Men's 44mm Pontos S Swiss Made Automatic Watch w/ Extra Strap. That price is good until 9:00pm EST


$1649 + $150 in credit. 7% cashback also.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...ice-lacroix-pontos-automatic-pt6018-ss002-330


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

JMD1082 said:


> Evine has a Maurice Lacroix Pontos S for 1959.00 Maurice Lacroix Men's 44mm Pontos S Swiss Made Automatic Watch w/ Extra Strap. That price is good until 9:00pm EST
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also in Jomashop for $1,475

https://www.jomashop.com/maurice-lacroix-watch-pt6018-ss002-331.html

Several dial color choices too.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

tanksndudes said:


> Has anyone here ordered from a seller called Rakuten Global? I searched but can't find anything about them.


Never heard of 'em. Wonder if anyone has ever posted about them, or challenges with shipping fees, taxes or Ebates cash back, in this thread  ????


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

mannal said:


> I was able to stack coupons at KOHLS. Pepsi Samurai on rubber is 267.90. I just ordered a Turtle so I'm going to pass on the one below.
> eBates = 6%


Pepsi Samurai SRPB53 is $220 with coupon PVMSHOW here:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/112718146063


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

nordwulf said:


> Pepsi Samurai SRPB53 is $220 with coupon PVMSHOW here:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/112718146063


I love the off-center crown in the EBay pic. Truth in advertising! My Samurai's crown isn't that bad, but close.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

nordwulf said:


> Pepsi Samurai SRPB53 is $220 with coupon PVMSHOW here:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/112718146063


I can't get the coupon to work. It says that it can't be applied to this order.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

KarmaToBurn said:


> I can't get the coupon to work. It says that it can't be applied to this order.


I recall reading this code is for U.S. registered EBay accounts only.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

KarmaToBurn said:


> I can't get the coupon to work. It says that it can't be applied to this order.


That would be because you are in Canadia, the code only works for US eBay accounts, sorry...


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Ossamanity said:


> There is still one left at $0.00 I placed an order lol I was feeling optimistic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you received an email or anything yet? I haven't received anything other than the order confirmation

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Have you received an email or anything yet? I haven't received anything other than the order confirmation
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


You guys really think it will come for free? An Oris watch?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

Yes


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I just ordered a SARB033 with the eBay coupon. $253 total. That seems like a very solid deal for a watch that is a good bang-for-the-buck at regular street prices. 

Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

ronragus said:


> You guys really think it will come for free? An Oris watch?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Nope not at all. Just waiting for the cancellation notice

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

I just submitted my first order with TOM for an Alpina Seastrong diver which showed the $150 store credit in the shopping cart, but the order confirmation I received does not mention the store credit nor does the order details on their website. I realize the credit may not be posted until the watch ships but I'd appreciate knowing from others if it's normal to not see the store credit in order details once the order has been submitted. TIA!


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Dark blue cocktail time on Rakuten Global. About $260 after Ebates discount.

So tempting.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/watch-shop/item/s-pm-0077/?l-id=rgm_search_en_rvp_widget










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

raheelc said:


> Have you received an email or anything yet? I haven't received anything other than the order confirmation
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Yup just the order confirmation. Waiting for the order cancellation email now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Another deal, I think. 
Epos dress watch with a 2892-a2 for a little over $500 after Ebates. Selling on eBay for about double that

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/gosh/item/2051780240/
I love the textured dial and cool case. There's also one that looks a lot like a Limes / freddy c with blue Breguet hands from the same seller for the same price.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

audio.bill said:


> I just submitted my first order with TOM for an Alpina Seastrong diver which showed the $150 store credit in the shopping cart, but the order confirmation I received does not mention the store credit nor does the order details on their website. I realize the credit may not be posted until the watch ships but I'd appreciate knowing from others if it's normal to not see the store credit in order details once the order has been submitted. TIA!


I don't have an answer to your question but that's a good deal from ToM.










The Alpina sale is still going on so you can get this Seastrong for $549 and earn $150 store credit for a future (watch) purchase.

(edited knife pic - Mods)


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> Pepsi Samurai SRPB53 is $220 with coupon PVMSHOW here:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/112718146063


Also the Seiko Presage SRPB65J1 and SRPB63J1 for $180, same seller. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Pres...l-Brown-Leather-Band-Mens-Watch-/112548563663
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Pres...l-Brown-Leather-Band-Mens-Watch-/142494430907


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

So many driver watch deals. Anyone has seen deals on pilot watches or automatic chronograph other than Bulova? I saw a few used and clearance Hamilton watches at Ashford but otherwise not much.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Perdendosi said:


> Dark blue cocktail time on Rakuten Global. About $260 after Ebates discount.
> 
> So tempting.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


They quoted me 23$ for shipping. Now is it still a deal ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


> Dark blue cocktail time on Rakuten Global. About $260 after Ebates discount.
> 
> So tempting.
> 
> ...


Anyone with experience with this watch know how accurate it is? The specs basically tells me nothing cuz the range is like a minute an a half per day.


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

audio.bill said:


> I just submitted my first order with TOM for an Alpina Seastrong diver which showed the $150 store credit in the shopping cart, but the order confirmation I received does not mention the store credit nor does the order details on their website. I realize the credit may not be posted until the watch ships but I'd appreciate knowing from others if it's normal to not see the store credit in order details once the order has been submitted. TIA!


It usually posts around the time the watch is shipped. They use to have better deals with $25 for every $100 you spent. I bought some very nice watches when they had that deal. I think they got wise to it though. A $10,000 Rolex would get you $2,500 in credits....


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

_







Originally Posted by *RyanD* 
Next to your shopping trip, you should see a check mark with the purchase price and cash back within a couple of hours of placing your order. If you see that, you should be good.

_

_Oddly, though I've had no problem with previous sales, this time neither of my orders are showing cashback despite using the strategy you outlined. Either I messed up or something has changed.

_

I use the eBates browser extension in Safari, with mixed success. All my A..Xpr..s purchases get registered in realtime after starting a shopping trip. However, many larger purchases (at eBay, Ashford) didn't show up even after a couple of weeks. So yesterday I registered them manually, on a page in the eBates help menu. Here you can enter all information about your purchase, and customer service will decide wether to add $$ to your account. They were quite helpful and responsive about it.


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Well, eBates cashback is back t0 4 % already, no Cocktail thyme (!) for me...



Perdendosi said:


> Dark blue cocktail time on Rakuten Global. About $260 after Ebates discount.
> 
> So tempting.
> 
> ...


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

ronragus said:


> You guys really think it will come for free? An Oris watch?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


If it does it would be the greatest "deal" in the history of the deals thread.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

Pneuma said:


> So many driver watch deals. Anyone has seen deals on pilot watches or automatic chronograph other than Bulova? I saw a few used and clearance Hamilton watches at Ashford but otherwise not much.


There was a 299 Alpina chrono pilot style few posts back.. You'll be able to see the images attached

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

Sorry it was having a swiss quartz movement.. I am also look for some Pilot watch deals too got dang that seiko sarb white dial deal from ebay is too tempting.. Arrrrgghhhhh


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

danktrees said:


> Anyone with experience with this watch know how accurate it is? The specs basically tells me nothing cuz the range is like a minute an a half per day.


The new Presage cocktail series has the Seiko NH35 movement, which is very reliable and quite accurate. You'll probably settle in at about 15 sec/day, perhaps better if you regulate it.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Christopher Ward codes

*170SPRING18*: $170 off purchases of $850 or more
*85SPRING18*: $85 off purchases of $500 or more​


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Not A Deal


danktrees said:


> Anyone with experience with this watch know how accurate it is? The specs basically tells me nothing cuz the range is like a minute an a half per day.


It is the same movement as my PADI Turtle and I have been getting +4/-2 a day and know people who get better.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Seiko is very, very pessimistic about all of their movements, there's probably a harsh truth in advertising law somewhere, every 4R watch I've had has been +/- 10 out of the box.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Techme said:


> Christopher Ward codes
> 
> *170SPRING18*: $170 off purchases of $850 or more
> *85SPRING18*: $85 off purchases of $500 or more​


Didn't work for me.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jstew (Jan 3, 2018)

PVMSHOW is apparently expired.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

justin86 said:


> Didn't work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try the following for us website.

125SPRING18: $125 off purchases of $625 or more
65SPRING18: $65 off purchases of $375 or more

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodolfoscl (Jun 20, 2017)

ouija said:


> Thanks to the op that posted the eBay coupon I was able to scoop this up for 289.00


Really? Where? can you share the link? 
best!!


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Wristwatching said:


> Seiko is very, very pessimistic about all of their movements, there's probably a harsh truth in advertising law somewhere, every 4R watch I've had has been +/- 10 out of the box.


They are not pessimistic...they are under specifying in order to avoid warranty service except for significant defects. Don't know about you but I find it annoying and disappointing when one of my autos will not maintain at least +/- 10 spd. By quoting in the +/- 20 range (or higher), Seiko only has to service the real dogs which, thankfully, are rare.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I've gone through the thread (so far) and done some calculations. January was a heck of a month.


I based these calculations on new watches only.
I didn't include pre-owned watches or accessories.
Prices include any applicable coupons/rebates that were available at the time, and listed in the post.
The retail price used was either the retail price listed on the selling website, or found on the manufacturer's site.
Currency, if not in USD was converted to USD using Google's currency exchange calculator.
"Largest" and "Smallest" deal is based solely on the percentage savings from listed retail.


*Deals:* 282
*Cost to buy every deal:* $109,786.12
*Retail cost of every deal:* $318,260.90
*Average deal savings:* 65.5%
*Most deals posted by:* BostonCharlie, 82.
*Largest Deal:* Stuhrling Ascot Prime 414.33112. $41/$995 (95%). Posted by BostonCharlie. https://goo.gl/7XNN8v
*Smallest Deal:* Davosa Flatline Phase of Moon. $225/$249 (9.64%). Posted by caktaylor. https://goo.gl/2nYpd4


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

ManOnTime said:


> I've gone through the thread (so far) and done some calculations. January was a heck of a month.
> 
> 
> I based these calculations on new watches only.
> ...


Listed retail prices for Stuhrlings are as big a joke as those for Invicta. That is nowhere near the biggest bargain posted.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

MacInFL said:


> They are not pessimistic...they are under specifying in order to avoid warranty service except for significant defects. Don't know about you but I find it annoying and disappointing when one of my autos will not maintain at least +/- 10 spd. By quoting in the +/- 20 range (or higher), Seiko only has to service the real dogs which, thankfully, are rare.


How do you think that so many major airlines have all of a sudden been able to boast such a significant increase in their "on time" flight statistics? Planes haven't gotten faster and the circumference of the planet certainly has gotten any larger....that simply means the airlines have "bumped" the estimated flight times so that they can more easily claim higher "on time" percentages.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

jmoneyfh said:


> Listed retail prices for Stuhrlings are as big a joke as those for Invicta. That is nowhere near the biggest bargain posted.
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Disregarding the fact that you completely ignored the methodology and want to inject subjective variables, what do *you* think the largest deal posted in January was?


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

Man, (ManOnTime), thats an impressive piece of work...
Do you have an automated script for harvesting the data from the thread or did you do this by hand?
Definitely an interesting stat preview which would be nice to see more often 

Kudos to you

(altho yes, some of the MSRP are "out standers" in this low statistics so obviously not the best deals). and if that oris nonsense clicks for a single person here, we have broken that chart for eternity (100 percent discount ).



ManOnTime said:


> I've gone through the thread (so far) and done some calculations. January was a heck of a month.
> 
> 
> I based these calculations on new watches only.
> ...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

feltharg said:


> Man, (ManOnTime), thats an impressive piece of work...
> Do you have an automated script for harvesting the data from the thread or did you do this by hand?


I did it all by hand. Somewhat laborious, but once the rhythm was down, it was pretty easy going.



feltharg said:


> Definitely an interesting stat preview which would be nice to see more often
> 
> Kudos to you


Thank you. I intend to do this at least monthly and quarterly. We'll see how it goes.



feltharg said:


> (altho yes, some of the MSRP are "out standers" in this low statistics so obviously not the best deals).


I understand that some deals will appear on paper better or worse than they actually are, given the nature of the manufacturer, personal prejudices, etc. I wanted to completely leave subjective variables about it. My thought is that when the hard data is presented, the end user can than make any assumptions on a particular deal. My "job" is to just present the numbers, nothing more.



feltharg said:


> and if that oris nonsense clicks for a single person here, we have broken that chart for eternity (100 percent discount ).


I left that one out of the calculations as it is an obvious anomaly. If members report back that they actually received the watch, I will amend my data and the post.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> How do you think that so many major airlines have all of a sudden been able to boast such a significant increase in their "on time" flight statistics? Planes have gotten faster and the circumference of the planet certainly has gotten any larger....that simply means the airlines have "bumped" the estimated flight times so that they can more easily claim higher "on time" percentages.


I always wondered how SFO-LAX went from 50 min to 80 min. I just assumed the bad traffic in both cities had extended itself to the airport runways too.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Soh1982 said:


> Try the following for us website.
> 
> 125SPRING18: $125 off purchases of $625 or more
> 65SPRING18: $65 off purchases of $375 or more


Sometimes pricing works out to be lower on CW's UK site, and the following coupons are valid there:

*100SPRING18*: £100 off purchases of £500 or more
*50SPRING18*: £50 off purchases of £300 or more

_*Valid till midnight 31 March 2018. Enter code in the "promo code" box at checkout to apply the saving. Voucher codes are not valid on clearance, sale, nearly new or archive items. _


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

_Duplicate._


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

audio.bill said:


> Sometimes pricing works out to be lower on their UK site, and the following coupons are valid there:
> 
> *100SPRING18*: £100 off purchases of £500 or more
> *50SPRING18*: £50 off purchases of £300 or more
> ...


Agreed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

BrandonR said:


> A couple sellers said they had no way of removing the tax on my Rolex purchases and still going through Rakuten's checkout. Seeing as how 8% on $5000-6000 is pretty significant, I elected to cancel both purchases.


This is the most first-world-problems post I've read so far


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> I've gone through the thread (so far) and done some calculations. January was a heck of a month.
> 
> 
> I based these calculations on new watches only.
> ...


Not that I am in anyway certified to do this, but I think we nominate 'ManOnTime' as deal master! This is one dude serious about deals!!!! Love the work, appreciate the time spent!!!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

capisce1987 said:


> Not that I am in anyway certified to do this, but I think we nominate 'ManOnTime' as deal master! This is one dude serious about deals!!!! Love the work, appreciate the time spent!!!


Thank you for the kind words. I'm flattered, but I'm just a beneficiary of all the work and effort others have done to actually find the deals.

To paraphrase Winston Churchill, they've given me the tools to finish the job.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

capisce1987 said:


> Not that I am in anyway certified to do this, but I think we nominate 'ManOnTime' as deal master! This is one dude serious about deals!!!! Love the work, appreciate the time spent!!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I'll nominate BostonCharlie


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Ossamanity said:


> Yup just the order confirmation. Waiting for the order cancellation email now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


they haven't cancelled my order yet nor issued the refund but it does show the order as "closed" status in my account.


----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

danktrees said:


> they haven't cancelled my order yet nor issued the refund but it does show the order as "closed" status in my account.


Me too. Plus some odd emails about not having completed my order. They have taken payment however.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

studiompd said:


> I'll nominate BostonCharlie


Thank you for the thought! But I can only echo ManOnTime's sentiments. I think WUS is where the ideal of the Internet is realized: the whole is greater than the sum of its parts ... by a factor of 10!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Bulova 96C125* Classic Men's "Day Date" - *$139.00* ($295.00 MSRP)
39mm x 10.3mm stainless steel case, quartz, domed mineral crystal


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

danktrees said:


> they haven't cancelled my order yet nor issued the refund but it does show the order as "closed" status in my account.












Eddie has no chill.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

wishmann said:


> For those who already bought from rakuten, when the cashback will appear in my account on ebates? Right after the payment or later? Thanks in advance.


1.5 months for my only transaction.

Had to work with customer support, which is pretty good, but not fast.

Ebates check still not issued, coming in mid Feb.

My purchase was made on thanksgiving.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

nordwulf said:


> I don't have an answer to your question but that's a good deal from ToM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was a bit concerned since when I submitted my order last night (my first from TOM) I got an error screen stating that something went wrong. :-( I then received an order confirmation email but with no mention of the $150 store credit which was shown in my cart and there was similarly no mention of the credit in the online order details. So I submitted a support inquiry to confirm that my order was successfully entered and that I would be given the store credit as expected. I'm very pleased that I received a timely and courteous response this morning confirming the order and that my $150 store credit is now shown as pending in my account along with their apologies for any inconvenience. |>

Taking into account the $150 credit on a future purchase (shouldn't be a problem finding another deal to use it on! ;-) ) along with cashback from Ebates and Citibank my net delivered cost on that black Alpina Seastrong diver comes to just $379! I already have the same watch with the burgundy bezel on rubber and it's one of my favorites. :-!


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

BrandonR said:


> We really should start a list of sellers that will and those who won't remove tax. I'd imagine that claim to not be able to are trying to cover the selling fees that I'm sure Rakuten takes.
> 
> *Gallery Rare* had some great pieces, but said they were unable to remove the tax and still use Rakuten's checkout. They said they would remove it if I paid them directly through Paypal, which would have also negated the ebates cashback.


The seller refunded the tax on my order with no issue. Between half the Ratuken emails being in Japanese and it being in a foreign currency, it can be a bit confusing. The payment email only had a total owed with no breakdown. It was only after I went to the order history on the Ratuken site that I saw the applied tax. So far I've had nothing but good experiences.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

studiompd said:


> I'll nominate BostonCharlie


Good point. I'd nominate him deal nose of the month... Not to mention shout out to him and thanks for all his work.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

capisce1987 said:


> Not that I am in anyway certified to do this, but I think we nominate 'ManOnTime' as deal master! This is one dude serious about deals!!!! Love the work, appreciate the time spent!!!


In this spirit, I want to thank the folks who bring discount codes (and related customer support) to the party. Stacking discounts? That is masterful.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

ManOnTime said:


> I've gone through the thread (so far) and done some calculations. January was a heck of a month.
> 
> 
> I based these calculations on new watches only.
> ...


Amended the original post to correct a math error.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> Amended the original post to correct a math error.


Can we really consider that Sturhling the biggest deal? That's a ridiculously overinflated MSRP. The biggest deal should be based on something more realistic.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

@ManOnTime, no good deed goes unpunished. Thanks for the effort and the information, good stuff.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

dt75 said:


> Can we really consider that Sturhling the biggest deal? That's a ridiculously overinflated MSRP. The biggest deal should be based on something more realistic.


I nominate the Bulova Moonview that Areatrend still has available for $43.95 before any additional discounts, which is a full 91.2% off the MSRP of $499 and 1/3 of the sale/clearance price at which it can be found elsewhere.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

dt75 said:


> Can we really consider that Sturhling the biggest deal? That's a ridiculously overinflated MSRP. The biggest deal should be based on something more realistic.


Yes really, we can. Especially when given the methodology that I referenced in the original and subsequent posts that you would have seen if you had taken the time to read them. Here they are again, with important bits highlighted.



ManOnTime said:


> 4. The retail price used was either the retail price listed on the selling website, or found on the manufacturer's site.
> 6. "Largest" and "Smallest" *deal is based solely on the percentage savings from listed retail*.





ManOnTime said:


> I understand that some deals will appear on paper better or worse than they actually are, given the nature of the manufacturer, personal prejudices, etc. *I wanted to completely leave subjective variables about it.* My thought is that when the hard data is presented, the end user can than make any assumptions on a particular deal. My "job" is to just present the numbers, nothing more.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> Yes really, we can. Especially when given the methodology that I referenced in the original and subsequent posts that you would have seen if you had taken the time to read them. Here they are again, with important bits highlighted.


Gotcha. Sorry, i didn't read that part. Thanks.


----------



## nick2412 (Apr 23, 2017)

TheSanDiegan said:


> I nominate the Bulova Moonview that Areatrend still has available for $43.95 before any additional discounts, which is a full 91.2% off the MSRP of $499 and 1/3 of the sale/clearance price at which it can be found elsewhere.


This gets my vote as the dankest deal of January right up there with the alpina's and seiko prospex and cocktail time deals posted periodically.

Even the victorinox from TJ maxx was a danker deal than the god forsaken quartz sturling.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> @ManOnTime, no good deed goes unpunished. Thanks for the effort and the information, good stuff.


It's a fool's errand. Luckily I'm the right fool for the job. :-d


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

justin86 said:


> Didn't work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is from the email. Check the fine print for exclusions.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Techme said:


> This is from the email. Check the fine print for exclusions.
> View attachment 12858053


Not that I'm in the market for one of these CW bronzos currently (fantastic looking watch, just have some other pieces currently inbound); but, unless I'm missing something, what are you seeing in the "fine print" that would be excluding this watch from the $170 discount?


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Does anyone happen to know, historically, what's the lowest price the CW Trident Pro Bronze has been on sale for? Was looking for a bronze watch and this seems to tick all the boxes.


----------



## Jstew (Jan 3, 2018)

TheSanDiegan said:


> I nominate the Bulova Moonview that Areatrend still has available for $43.95 before any additional discounts, which is a full 91.2% off the MSRP of $499 and 1/3 of the sale/clearance price at which it can be found elsewhere.


I missed that one. And it now it's bought.

Sent using spooky action at a distance.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Jstew said:


> I missed that one. And it now it's bought.
> 
> Sent using spooky action at a distance.


Nevermind, it's a great deal. Anyone remember the coupon code?


----------



## Jstew (Jan 3, 2018)

capisce1987 said:


> Still available.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yeah. I just bought one.

Sent using spooky action at a distance.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Jstew said:


> Yeah. I just bought one.
> 
> Sent using spooky action at a distance.


Yea, sorry, misread your post.....

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nick2412 (Apr 23, 2017)

Jstew said:


> I missed that one. And it now it's bought.
> 
> Sent using spooky action at a distance.


It's a great watch, I honestly wish all quartz watch comes with this sweeping action. I don't even care if I have to swap the batteries more often. Now that I see what Bulova is capable of, I'm starting to look down hard on any quartz watch that doesn't have a sweeping motion.

I'm talking about 500+ dollar quartz watch of course.


----------



## torstein (Feb 1, 2018)

raheelc said:


> Does anyone happen to know, historically, what's the lowest price the CW Trident Pro Bronze has been on sale for? Was looking for a bronze watch and this seems to tick all the boxes.


The current promo codes as posted are as good as they are going to get.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

capisce1987 said:


> Not that I am in anyway certified to do this, but I think we nominate 'ManOnTime' as deal master! This is one dude serious about deals!!!! Love the work, appreciate the time spent!!!


Agreed! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

nick2412 said:


> It's a great watch, I honestly wish all quartz watch comes with this sweeping action. I don't even care if I have to swap the batteries more often. Now that I see what Bulova is capable of, I'm starting to look down hard on any quartz watch that doesn't have a sweeping motion.
> 
> I'm talking about 500+ dollar quartz watch of course.


Feel the exact same way. With the sweeping motion, I'm no longer bothered by the seconds hand not hitting the makers.

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> It's a fool's errand. Luckily I'm the right fool for the job. :-d


Don't worry about the nay sayers.
That was a brilliant piece of work you did there.
Thank you 

For everyone suggesting better deals - given the methodology, the winning deal is the winning deal - Do you want ManOnTime spending even more time trying to figure out the best value?
I love the discussion but let's not diss some truly awesome work 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

MstrDabbles said:


> Feel the exact same way. With the sweeping motion, I'm no longer bothered by the seconds hand not hitting the makers.
> 
> From Rick's LG G6


I got a second this idea, I bought my first mechanical watch about a year ago, have since bought tens of watches but not a single quartz. This Bulova was the first quartz that I got and many many months, and the sweeping second hand really made it easier.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

In 4 1
https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1050/8996/products/96C125_grande.jpg


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> In 4 1


In 4 1 *WHAT?*


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$189 at Costco.

https://www.costco.com/Citizen-Eco-...nchronized-Men's-Watch.product.100377699.html


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> *Bulova 96C125* Classic Men's "Day Date" - *$139.00* ($295.00 MSRP)
> 39mm x 10.3mm stainless steel case, quartz, domed mineral crystal


*360 View Video:* [video]https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/A1uwJaUgMzS.mp4[/video]


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> *Bulova 96C125* Classic Men's "Day Date" - *$139.00* ($295.00 MSRP)
> 39mm x 10.3mm stainless steel case, quartz, domed mineral crystal


Blue Precisionist is only $86.99. MSRP is $399

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Pre...603073&hash=item4406e670a0:g:5wwAAOSwgyxWVSas


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> I've gone through the thread (so far) and done some calculations. January was a heck of a month.
> 
> 
> I based these calculations on new watches only.
> ...


NOT A DEAL -

Awesome stats. Thanks for posting!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

can we stick to deals only in this thread....

casio G-Shock GX56 - $49.99

https://www.finishline.com/store/pr...-watch/prod1980044?styleId=GX56BB&colorId=1CR


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

casio g-shock GA-100 $49.99

https://www.finishline.com/store/pr...watch/prod1380106?styleId=GA100CB&colorId=1AC


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

deep blue 40% active again. code is still DEEP


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Duh.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

casio g-shock GA-110 - $49.99

https://www.finishline.com/store/pr...al-watch/prod738650?styleId=GA110&colorId=1BC


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

audio.bill said:


> In 4 1 *WHAT?*


Come on now....didn't you know WUS is the new Slick Deals?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Here's another gorgeous blue dial watch. $209 at Amazon Warehouse. New item with damage to packaging.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ

Video:


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

taike said:


> deep blue 40% active again. code is still DEEP


Any 40-43mm watches available at deep blue?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

jagv428 said:


> Any 40-43mm watches available at deep blue?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


https://www.deepbluewatches.com/master50042mm.html


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Anyone know of another code like the one last night (PVMSHOW) that takes off a chunk?

Those Samurai's are calling my name but I won't buy without a decent code. The 51 is just too plain imo. The 49 in blue and grey looks great and reminds me of my old High School colors. And of course the 53 Pepsi looks good. Surprisingly, I'm not interested in the orange versions. I sold off my SKX-781 and have no desire atm for an orange watch. Although that could change at any moment. lol


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Anyone know of another code like the one last night (PVMSHOW) that takes off a chunk?
> 
> Those Samurai's are calling my name but I won't buy without a decent code. The 51 is just too plain imo. The 49 in blue and grey looks great and reminds me of my old High School colors. And of course the 53 Pepsi looks good. Surprisingly, I'm not interested in the orange versions. I sold off my SKX-781 and have no desire atm for an orange watch. Although that could change at any moment. lol


Comes up all the time on ebay, just you wait

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ronragus said:


> Comes up all the time on ebay, just you wait












Rakuten has some decent deals with code SAVE15

$173 shipped after code.
https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/SE-SKX009K2/?sku=SE-SKX009K2


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Seems like a pretty good deal to me! <$130 for this beuty! I am tempted.









Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> Seems like a pretty good deal to me! <$130 for this beuty! I am tempted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had this open on my browser for a few days now.... Anyone have first hand experience with this Watch? How does it compare to let say a Cocktail Time?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

capisce1987 said:


> I've had this open on my browser for a few days now.... Anyone have first hand experience with this Watch? How does it compare to let say a Cocktail Time?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


2 stars only. I'd steer clear


----------



## Jstew (Jan 3, 2018)

capisce1987 said:


> I've had this open on my browser for a few days now.... Anyone have first hand experience with this Watch? How does it compare to let say a Cocktail Time?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I'm in the same boat. A black dial Cocktail time/ a sort of baby SARB033.

Sent using spooky action at a distance.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

taike said:


> 2 stars only. I'd steer clear


LOL

"I think the battery is dead". Or some such.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Dub Rubb said:


> Seems like a pretty good deal to me! <$130 for this beuty! I am tempted.





Dub Rubb said:


>


I have that watch and got it for about that price. I think it is a solid watch and a terrific value at that cost. I didn't like the bracelet and put it on leather, which I think is a big improvement. I also have the cocktail time and the SRPA29 is comparable, but not quite as nice. Of course it is _far less than half the price_. It has the same reliable 4r35 movement as the current Presage cocktail time watches, so I think it is more comparable to those, still at less than half price. The look is much different, the SRPA29 has a more rounded sides where the cocktail are more straight. Note, this is 42mm, the Cocktail time is 40mm, and the SARB033 is 38mm, this is a larger watch.

I love the dial, it is dark and has great depth to it. It looks nearly black in some lights and blue in others. The hands are great, no lume but it is a dress watch and that doesn't bother me. I love the script _Automatic_, I think that adds a nice touch. The applied markers are sharp.

The only negative about it in my mind is the lug width. Proportionally it is a bit narrow for the larger face. But that is the only negative in my mind. 20mm is a nice with to find replacement straps, I think 22mm would have looked better.

I say *GO FOR IT!* It is a terrific deal and a very nice watch.

Here's a review from another WUSer 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/my-review-seiko-srpa29-3697874.html


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Jstew said:


> I'm in the same boat. A black dial Cocktail time/ a sort of baby SARB033.
> 
> Sent using spooky action at a distance.


I actually have a cocktail time, but I'm thinking about picking this up as well... Just wanna hear more about it from someone who's worn it....

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

swank said:


> I have that watch and got it for about that price. I think it is a solid watch and a terrific value at that cost. I didn't like the bracelet and put it on leather, which I think is a big improvement. I also have the cocktail time and it is comparable, but not quite as nice. Of course it is _far less than half the price_. It has the same movement as the current Presage cocktail time watches, so I think it is more comparable to those, still at less than half price.
> 
> I love the dial, it is dark and has great depth to it. It looks nearly black in some lights and blue in others. The hands are great, no lume but it is a dress watch and that doesn't bother me. I love the script _Automatic_, I think that adds a nice touch. The applied markers are sharp.
> 
> ...


Thanks!! Exactly what I was looking for!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

capisce1987 said:


> I actually have a cocktail time, but I'm thinking about picking this up as well... Just wanna hear more about it from someone who's worn it....
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Me too, this just seems like a nice addition to the cocktail time, especially for the price.

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jstew (Jan 3, 2018)

capisce1987 said:


> I actually have a cocktail time, but I'm thinking about picking this up as well... Just wanna hear more about it from someone who's worn it....
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I have neither...but I want both.

Sent using spooky action at a distance.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

capisce1987 said:


> I actually have a cocktail time, but I'm thinking about picking this up as well... Just wanna hear more about it from someone who's worn it....
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Its case finishing and crystal aren't as nice as Cocktail Time's. But if the 42mm size works for you (it doesn't for me), it's a better bang for your buck.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

taike said:


> 2 stars only. I'd steer clear


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

TheSanDiegan said:


>


You couldn't make this stuff up!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jstew (Jan 3, 2018)

So tempting...









Sent using spooky action at a distance.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Jstew said:


> So tempting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it also qualify for the 10% cash back at BeFrugal?


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

swank said:


> I have that watch and got it for about that price. I think it is a solid watch and a terrific value at that cost. I didn't like the bracelet and put it on leather, which I think is a big improvement. I also have the cocktail time and the SRPA29 is comparable, but not quite as nice. Of course it is _far less than half the price_. It has the same reliable 4r35 movement as the current Presage cocktail time watches, so I think it is more comparable to those, still at less than half price. The look is much different, the SRPA29 has a more rounded sides where the cocktail are more straight. Note, this is 42mm, the Cocktail time is 40mm, and the SARB033 is 38mm, this is a larger watch.
> 
> I love the dial, it is dark and has great depth to it. It looks nearly black in some lights and blue in others. The hands are great, no lume but it is a dress watch and that doesn't bother me. I love the script _Automatic_, I think that adds a nice touch. The applied markers are sharp.
> 
> ...


Well, sold myself on my own deal thanks to this review. It really does seem like a lot of watch for the money and should make a nice addition.

After telling myself that I shouldn't buy anymore watches right now, I go and order two. Today!!!

Oh well, what are you going to do.

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jstew (Jan 3, 2018)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Does it also qualify for the 10% cash back at BeFrugal?


Not sure.

Sent using spooky action at a distance.


----------



## mrb12186 (Nov 29, 2017)

swank said:


> I have that watch and got it for about that price. I think it is a solid watch and a terrific value at that cost. I didn't like the bracelet and put it on leather, which I think is a big improvement. I also have the cocktail time and the SRPA29 is comparable, but not quite as nice. Of course it is _far less than half the price_. It has the same reliable 4r35 movement as the current Presage cocktail time watches, so I think it is more comparable to those, still at less than half price. The look is much different, the SRPA29 has a more rounded sides where the cocktail are more straight. Note, this is 42mm, the Cocktail time is 40mm, and the SARB033 is 38mm, this is a larger watch.
> 
> I love the dial, it is dark and has great depth to it. It looks nearly black in some lights and blue in others. The hands are great, no lume but it is a dress watch and that doesn't bother me. I love the script _Automatic_, I think that adds a nice touch. The applied markers are sharp.
> 
> ...


I ordered this on Friday and received it last night. Your post echos my initial thoughts exactly. I will say that mine appeared to be a display model, no protective plastic on crystal or bracelet, but looks to be in near perfect condition either way. Overall very happy with it at this price point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Accutron II Alpha 96A155 - $139.99 minus $1 off in basket, Ebay from officialwatchdeals, top rated seller. Matches lowest price I have seen.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...400240?hash=item3d50e834f0:g:znIAAOSwEaBaHb86










Model 97A122 - $119.99 minus $1 off in basket, Ebay from officialwatchdeals, top rated seller. Lowest price I have ever seen on any of these Alpha II models.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...994066&hash=item3d53ce3b52:g:-vQAAOSwDkVaO9U4


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

capisce1987 said:


> I've had this open on my browser for a few days now.... Anyone have first hand experience with this Watch? How does it compare to let say a Cocktail Time?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I held and tried this on my wrist a few months back... Its beautiful but the case size bothered me its like a 43mm sized dress watch and that alone threw me off the cliff YMMV

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Blue Precisionist is only $86.99. MSRP is $399
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Pre...603073&hash=item4406e670a0:g:5wwAAOSwgyxWVSas


This one is a refurb, and the one I posted is brand new. The refurbished models are always cheaper.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

jsizzie_2004 said:


> I held and tried this on my wrist a few months back... Its beautiful but the case size bothered me its like a 43mm sized dress watch and that alone threw me off the cliff YMMV
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Thanks, I have a cocktail time, and the size is perfect for me. This guy is probably too big for me.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Bulova 96B104 *Men's ultrathin minimalist watch - *$79.99* ($195 MSRP)
37mm x 5.9mm stainless steel case, calf-skin leather strap, White/Silver dial, applied indices


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Orient FUG1R008B9* 'Capital Version 2' - *$87.55 
*40.5mm stainless steel case, domed crystal, quartz movement









*

*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Reef Tiger RGA818-YBY* "Grand Reef" dress watch - *$99.00* (Grand Seiko homage) 
White Dial *RGA818-YWY* version - *$99.20* _________________$420 MSRP/$124.99 on Ali Express

40mm x 11mm 316L SS case, NH35A movement, Double Arched Anti-reflective Sapphire Crystal, 50M WR


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Scuderia Ferrari "XX Kers" 0830310 *men's watch - *$131.56*


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Not that I'm in the market for one of these CW bronzos currently (fantastic looking watch, just have some other pieces currently inbound); but, unless I'm missing something, what are you seeing in the "fine print" that would be excluding this watch from the $170 discount?


I'm not seeing anything, just highlighting the fact there are some exclusions so for different individuals YMMV.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> I did it all by hand. Somewhat laborious, but once the rhythm was down, it was pretty easy going.
> 
> Thank you. I intend to do this at least monthly and quarterly. We'll see how it goes.


You deserve a medal. Impressive patience.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Guanqin GJ16034* automatic watch - *$61.99*
40mm x 11mm stainless steel case, Seiko NH36A movement, signed crown


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

Techme said:


> This is from the email. Check the fine print for exclusions.
> View attachment 12858053


I am not sure what market you are in for said codes, but US is as follows for Christopher Ward as posted a day or so ago in this thread:

Save up to $125 off your next purchase*

125SPRING18: $125 off purchases of $625 or more
65SPRING18: $65 off purchases of $375 or more
*Valid till midnight 31 March 2018. Enter code in the "promo code" box at checkout to apply the saving. Voucher codes are not valid on clearance, sale, nearly new or archive items. T&Cs apply, see vouchers for details.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Montag84 said:


> I am not sure what market you are in for said codes, but US is as follows for Christopher Ward as posted a day or so ago in this thread:
> 
> Save up to $125 off your next purchase*
> 
> ...


Australia. The email didn't specify currency so thought it was the default $US since it is an international retailer.

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Get it!











swank said:


> I have that watch and got it for about that price. I think it is a solid watch and a terrific value at that cost. I didn't like the bracelet and put it on leather, which I think is a big improvement. I also have the cocktail time and the SRPA29 is comparable, but not quite as nice. Of course it is _far less than half the price_. It has the same reliable 4r35 movement as the current Presage cocktail time watches, so I think it is more comparable to those, still at less than half price. The look is much different, the SRPA29 has a more rounded sides where the cocktail are more straight. Note, this is 42mm, the Cocktail time is 40mm, and the SARB033 is 38mm, this is a larger watch.
> 
> I love the dial, it is dark and has great depth to it. It looks nearly black in some lights and blue in others. The hands are great, no lume but it is a dress watch and that doesn't bother me. I love the script _Automatic_, I think that adds a nice touch. The applied markers are sharp.
> 
> ...


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Bulova Accutron II Surveyor (262 kHz) with stainless bracelet. Just under $124, refurbished by Bulova with warranty.










https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302306779855


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

swank said:


> Get it!
> 
> View attachment 12859785


May ask what size wrist you have?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mikescanlan (May 4, 2017)

TJ Maxx has an automatic Raymond Weil for $399.99 seems like a pretty good price. https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...320135?colorId=NS1457456&pos=1:42&N=854946405


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

capisce1987 said:


> May ask what size wrist you have?


If you want to learn more about a particular watch, you are bound to get more help by starting your own thread in the main affordables forum. Not only are there potentially a lot more people who could assist you. But there are many people here in the Bargain thread who will not reply. We don't want to turn this into a general help everyone with recommendations thread.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> If you want to learn more about a particular watch, you are bound to get more help by starting your own thread in the main affordables forum. Not only are there potentially a lot more people who could assist you. But there are many people here in the Bargain thread who will not reply. We don't want to turn this into a general help everyone with recommendations thread.


You're right. Thanks.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

TheSanDiegan said:


> I nominate the Bulova Moonview that Areatrend still has available for $43.95 before any additional discounts, which is a full 91.2% off the MSRP of $499 and 1/3 of the sale/clearance price at which it can be found elsewhere.


Thanks for dropping this link again. Will be a great watch for my wife. After the 10% off for signing up, got it for under $40.

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

/smh


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Attention smaller-wristed folks, or those comfortable with vintage watch sizes:

Ashford has the Victorinox Men's Active Base Camp quartz watch, Model 241470, with a sporty-military-field watch vibe, for $69 with coupon code 'AFFACTIVE69'

Rebate site Lemoney.com also offering 17% cash back up to $70, so that takes it to just $57.27! A Swiss watch with Victorinox's build quality at that price is a bargain indeed, quartz or no quartz. Case is 36mm and 45mm lug-to-lug.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...e/base-camp/241470.pid?nid=cpg_cat600067&so=5


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

NOT A DEAL: Just had my SECOND watch order in a row canceled by Touch of Modern due to their vendor not being able to fulfill on their commitment. This time it was for an Oris Chronoris purchased wayyyy back on 12/10 (the first being the Grovana 7750 diver for $219.99). Sounds to me like ToM needs to start doing a better job of vetting the vendors they choose to partner with. 

Curious as to whether anyone had their Oris orders fulfilled from their December sale?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

capisce1987 said:


> May ask what size wrist you have?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk





swank said:


> Get it!
> 
> View attachment 12859785





cel4145 said:


> If you want to learn more about a particular watch, you are bound to get more help by starting your own thread in the main affordables forum. Not only are there potentially a lot more people who could assist you. But there are many people here in the Bargain thread who will not reply. We don't want to turn this into a general help everyone with recommendations thread.


Inquiring minds still want to know.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> NOT A DEAL: Just had my SECOND watch order in a row canceled by Touch of Modern due to their vendor not being able to fulfill on their commitment. This time it was for an Oris Chronoris purchased wayyyy back on 12/10 (the first being the Grovana 7750 diver for $219.99). Sounds to me like ToM needs to start doing a better job of vetting the vendors they choose to partner with.
> 
> Curious as to whether anyone had their Oris orders fulfilled from their December sale?


So sorry to hear that, I recall that Oris was offered at an amazing price which sold out quickly. I agree that TOM needs to ensure their partners can fulfill commitments or it will hurt their credibility and ultimately their business.


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> NOT A DEAL: Just had my SECOND watch order in a row canceled by Touch of Modern due to their vendor not being able to fulfill on their commitment. This time it was for an Oris Chronoris purchased wayyyy back on 12/10 (the first being the Grovana 7750 diver for $219.99). Sounds to me like ToM needs to start doing a better job of vetting the vendors they choose to partner with.
> 
> *Curious as to whether anyone had their Oris orders fulfilled from their December sale?*


I think my Green Diver 65 was from that sale and fulfilled.


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Deep Blue has the DayNight Rescue T-100 GMT on sale for $699 with coupon "DEEP." Retail is $1,500.

*The gmt "Batman" is in stock too.* It's been a while since I've seen the Batman back in stock.

https://www.deepbluewatches.com/darettrswaug.html

Feature includes:
SWISS MADE ETA 2393- ELABORATE Automatic Movement

28800 VPH, 21 Jewels with Date, Decorated Movement

Stainless Steel -120 Click Uni directional- Luminous CERAMIC Bezel, and Bezel Pip- TRITIUM

Tritium Tubes :12 Oclock -2 ORANGE FLAT Tubes , 3,6,9 - 2 BLUE FLAT Tritum Tubes, Other Hour Markers- 1 BLUE FLAT Tube

Hour, Minute,Second Hand = Green Tubes - GMT Hand -Orange Tube


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

yinzburgher said:


> *Tudor Heritage Black Bay 36* for *$1829* on the bracelet or *$1409* on leather from Rakuten Global after 20% cash back from Ebates.
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/nanaple/item/t-79500-95750/
> 
> ...


Wow! These are new?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nessism (Dec 3, 2009)

audio.bill said:


> I agree that TOM needs to ensure their partners can fulfill commitments or it will hurt their credibility and ultimately their business.


The Alpina I ordered from TOM took two weeks to arrive, and TOM is in the same state as me. Either they are ridiculously slow to ship stuff, or they don't stock anything. Assuming they are just a middle man (which is what I suspect), they got themselves a heck of a business model.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Nessism said:


> The Alpina I ordered from TOM took two weeks to arrive, and TOM is in the same state as me. Either they are ridiculously slow to ship stuff, or they don't stock anything. Assuming they are just a middle man (which is what I suspect), they got themselves a heck of a business model.


To their credit, ToM is very transparent that they don't stock any of the merchandise they sell. I'd offer the analogy that they follow more of a Massdrop/crowd sourcing model. For example (from the ToM FAQ page):

How long does shipping take?
Avatar	Jason
January 08, 2017 07:42
Follow
That depends on how quickly the designer can get the product to us and where you live. Customers in the USA can expect to receive their product within 3-7 business days of shipment notification. For those outside of the USA, it usually takes a bit longer as products have to clear customs and are delivered by the local country's postal service.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Nessism said:


> The Alpina I ordered from TOM took two weeks to arrive, and TOM is in the same state as me. Either they are ridiculously slow to ship stuff, or they don't stock anything. Assuming they are just a middle man (which is what I suspect), they got themselves a heck of a business model.


That is exactly their business model, they only place the orders for delivery with their vendors once the sales window has closed so all orders get shipped at once. This is explained in their terms of service and reflected in expected shipping dates which are clearly shown for each item being sold. That doesn't justify some recent order cancellations for items which they say their vendors were unable to fulfill or as some believe may have been posted with pricing errors.


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

I had TOM cancel orders because the vendor no longer had the watch in stock.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

studiompd said:


> Another Rakuten roll of the dice - Seiko SBDC053. ~$520 shipped after CB to the US https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/phaze-one/item/sbdc053/


Is the 20% cash back through Ebates and is it already over?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> NOT A DEAL: Just had my SECOND watch order in a row canceled by Touch of Modern due to their vendor not being able to fulfill on their commitment. This time it was for an Oris Chronoris purchased wayyyy back on 12/10 (the first being the Grovana 7750 diver for $219.99). Sounds to me like ToM needs to start doing a better job of vetting the vendors they choose to partner with.
> 
> Curious as to whether anyone had their Oris orders fulfilled from their December sale?


A slight silver lining to this cloud in that I just checked my BeFrugal account for the first time in a while and saw that the cash back for both the Oris and Grovana were still there and ready for payment. Needless to say, I immediately had those funds transferred to my PayPal account. It was only $26.75 total from both watches...but hey, free money that I don't feel guilty about whatsoever...call it aggravation pay, lol! Also, I had already spent a majority of the $150 in ToM store credit from the Oris purchase on some dress shirts...so again, score one for the little guy!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Is the 20% cash back through Ebates and is it already over?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


VWG, I think so, showing 4% for me now.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

studiompd said:


> VWG, I think so, showing 4% for me now.


 THANKS

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Is the 20% cash back through Ebates and is it already over?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Sold out already 

(The SBDC053 that is)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

BBunter said:


> Sold out already
> 
> (The SBDC053 that is)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was interested in the coupon itself,

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Guanqin GJ16058* automatic watch - *$43.03* (Clearance Price)
39mm x 11mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, Dixmont Guangzhou DG2803 Day-Date movement (Day is English & Chinese) , display back, stainless bracelet


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

SEIKO Men's Core Watch SRP704 $105 after coupon SDCORE105 at Ashford:
https://www.ashford.com/us/SRP704.pid?


----------



## supertom (Jan 3, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> *Guanqin GJ16058*
> 39mm x 11mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, Dixmont Guangzhou DG2803 Day-Date movement (Day is English & Chinese) , display back, stainless bracelet


Haha caseback says SLAINLESS


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

If bad grammar had value, this is a great deal.


----------



## nick2412 (Apr 23, 2017)

supertom said:


> Haha caseback says SLAINLESS


You know it's good .... when the manufacturer don't even care enough to redo a single promo photo. 😂👌


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

RyanD said:


> $189 at Costco.
> 
> https://www.costco.com/Citizen-Eco-...nchronized-Men's-Watch.product.100377699.html


My wife bought me one of these last weekend as a surprise, when she ran to Costco to pick up some groceries. I'm not a quartz guy normally, but this watch is changing my mind. The quality for that price is astounding. I've worn it to work every day this week, which is unlike me. I usually wear a different watch every day, but I'm not tired of it in any way. I would highly recommend picking one up, especially those who travel a lot.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick2412 (Apr 23, 2017)

aktodd said:


> My wife bought me one of these last weekend as a surprise, when she ran to Costco to pick up some groceries. I'm not a quartz guy normally, but this watch is changing my mind. The quality for that price is astounding. I've worn it to work every day this week, which is unlike me. I usually wear a different watch every day, but I'm not tired of it in any way. I would highly recommend picking one up, especially those who travel a lot.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Yeah I believe they call that the watch honeymoon phase.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

supertom said:


> Haha caseback says SLAINLESS


That's good. I got a movement holder the other day that says ALLUMINUM right on the box.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

supertom said:


> Haha caseback says SLAINLESS


Very important for those of us who like to practice sustainable timekeeping.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Rakuten.com -- not Rakuten Global -- has a *10% points back* promo running until midnight (PST?) tonight (2/2), and ebates is giving *4% cash back* on Rakuten.com. Some of the regular suspects list watches on Rakuten.com, e.g. passthewatch, Jomashop and areatrend.

Looking around I thought this was interesting:

Casio Men's G-Shock GN1000-1A, twin sensor Gulfmaster, *$168.40 incl. 10% points and 4% ebates cash back* (and free shipping) brings it to about $145 I figure. This is sold by areatrend, who also has it listed on ebay for $168 (the lowest price). Amazon: $168.

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/areatrend/product/1681944823/?sku=1681944823









Product page: GN-1000-1A | GULFMASTER | G-SHOCK | Timepieces | CASIO


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Rakuten.com -- not Rakuten Global -- has a *10% points back* promo running until midnight (PST?) tonight (2/2), and ebates is giving *4% cash back* on Rakuten.com. Some of the regular suspects list watches on Rakuten.com, e.g. passthewatch, Jomashop and areatrend.


Seems that the different sellers have their own store fronts, which is convenient.
Jomashop's: https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/
AreaTrend's watches: https://www.rakuten.com/shop/areatrend/category/659/

Just for comparison, Joma's Rakuten store has this IWC Automatic Chronograph IW377710 for *$4657.74 incl. 10% points and 4% cash back*, effectively taking it down to about $4007:
https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/IWC3777-10/

On their site, this same watch is $4879.00: https://www.jomashop.com/iwc-watch-iw377710.html

On Amazon, $4750 from a 3rd party seller.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

ebtromba said:


> Wow! These are new?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yes. They say new with a 2 year guarantee just above the listing. Also, usually Rakuten and Rakuten Global items list used and the condition if they aren't new. Unfortunately Ebates is no longer running the 20% cash back deal for RG.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Maybe a deal, maybe not, but a watch someone here might want at $129...

Momentum Square II

"New with defects"
"DEPARTMENT STORE DISPLAY, WATCH COMES IN BOX, NO TAG, MINOR COSMETIC BLEMISHES FROM HANDLING, WORKS GREAT"









https://www.ebay.com/itm/Momentum-M...012741&hash=item3d537f3b7d:g:CWEAAOSwl2haN-mY


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

supertom said:


> Haha caseback says SLAINLESS


Exactly! No people were killed in the production of this watch. Isn't that a goal we should all applaud?


----------



## Jeff_T (Jan 24, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> *Guanqin GJ16058* automatic watch - *$43.03* (Clearance Price)
> 39mm x 11mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, Dixmont Guangzhou DG2803 Day-Date movement (Day is English & Chinese) , display back, stainless bracelet


Out of stock now


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Jeff_T said:


> Out of stock now


Disaster


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Haven't seen too many full lume dials on this thread for a while so here is one currently available from Meranom:
https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-710557s.html
The fact that there is no visible date is another plus on this one.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Not sure if this is a "deal" but just came on MassDrop $179.99. Seems good and while I know nothing about Seagull, this watch, to me, looks really nice!

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/sea-gu...ontent=1517645504712.024145111798355888267473


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Time to get the wife a gift. Gemnation has the Swiss Army Maverick GS Ladies Quartz Watch 241492 for deal of the day at $99
Swiss Army Maverick GS Ladies Watch Model: 241492


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

I couldnt find any anonimo with price lower than this.

I might go with this if i lost the bid for an omega.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/201788328943


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

RBLAINE said:


> Haven't seen too many full lume dials on this thread for a while so here is one currently available from Meranom:
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-710557s.html
> The fact that there is no visible date is another plus on this one.


That one is on its way to me now. Replacing my scuba dude.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

dt75 said:


> That one is on its way to me now. Replacing my scuba dude.


This one has plastic crystal?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Ordered from ebay seller official watch deals Wednesday with 20% code PVMSHOW for $264 -$50 = $214










Stock black strap wasn't my cup of tea so swapped out for tan


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

RBLAINE said:


> Haven't seen too many full lume dials on this thread for a while so here is one currently available from Meranom:
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-710557s.html
> The fact that there is no visible date is another plus on this one.


To make this somewhat of a deal you can add coupon code "watchuseek" to save $6.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Tres said:


> I couldnt find any anonimo with price lower than this.
> 
> I might go with this if i lost the bid for an omega.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/201788328943


Dang. Already gone. I would've snapped this up. Great price

Follow me on Instagram @ciccio_started_it


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

ronragus said:


> This one has plastic crystal?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Item description seems pretty clear on this...

"Lens	Plastic, antique type"


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Item description seems pretty clear on this...
> 
> "LensPlastic, antique type"


Isnt that like the worst material you can use for crystal?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

ronragus said:


> Isnt that like the worst material you can use for crystal?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


No.

The scratches can be polished out with Polywatch.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

peatnick said:


> Ordered from ebay seller official watch deals Wednesday with 20% code PVMSHOW for $264 -$50 = $214
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Data point for MoT: $214 from an original MSRP of $2,195. Well done. Had I remembered this I would have used that coupon on it as well.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

peatnick said:


> Ordered from ebay seller official watch deals Wednesday with 20% code PVMSHOW for $264 -$50 = $214
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a link for that one? Model number?


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Dang, wish you had pointed out that bulova the other day.


----------



## oleg1 (Jan 24, 2018)

ronragus said:


> Isnt that like the worst material you can use for crystal?


It is historical correct design and materials.
Not bad material - you can polish it even toothpaste


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

peatnick said:


> Ordered from ebay seller official watch deals Wednesday with 20% code PVMSHOW for $264 -$50 = $214
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I picked up one of those a few months ago for a few bucks more. That's an outstanding watch for Invicta money!


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Code isn't working anymore

www.ebay.com/itm/262619003475


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

peatnick said:


> Code isn't working anymore
> 
> www.ebay.com/itm/262619003475


Thanks, I'll wait till the next code comes.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

WUS pulls pic from eBay link with $294 but current price $264 shows when u follow


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A seller on Amazon has Carl F. Bucherer Patravi watches at really good prices, $200-plus less than anybody else.

Model 00.10617.08.23.01 for $665.61:
https://www.amazon.com/Carl-F-Bucherer-Automatic-00-10617-08-23-01/dp/B0742PCJC8/









On bracelet for $759.99:
https://www.amazon.com/Carl-F-Bucherer-Automatic-00-10617-08-23-21/dp/B0742PMP9V/

Black dial on bracelet, $789:
https://www.amazon.com/Carl-F-Bucherer-Automatic-00-10617-08-33-21/dp/B0746T96XV/









White dial with power reserve, $836.73:
https://www.amazon.com/Carl-F-Bucherer-Automatic-00-10616-08-13-01/dp/B073ZP42H8/









And a different white-dial power reserve for $847:
https://www.amazon.com/Carl-F-Bucherer-Automatic-00-10616-08-21-01/dp/B073ZNF19R/









Roman numeral white-dial model for $619:
https://www.amazon.com/Carl-F-Bucherer-Automatic-00-10617-08-21-01/dp/B00K6CAGH4/


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

DUDE !
If that's an Appletini with a straw your man card is in danger of being revoked ?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Canyon55 said:


> DUDE !
> If that's an Appletini with a straw your man card is in danger of being revoked ?


_Real men_ drink whatever the f they want!


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

eljay said:


> _Real men_ drink whatever the f they want!


Wish i could post that GIF of the guys slow clapping in agreement.

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Wristwatching said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Carl-F-Bucherer-Automatic-00-10617-08-21-21/dp/B00K6CAING/
> 
> These Patravis have bounced around good prices but what appears to be a top grade 2824 on a bracelet for $540 is a good deal. One left.





WorthTheWrist said:


> A seller on Amazon has Carl F. Bucherer Patravi watches at really good prices, $200-plus less than anybody else.
> 
> Model 00.10617.08.23.01 for $665.61:
> https://www.amazon.com/Carl-F-Bucherer-Automatic-00-10617-08-23-01/dp/B0742PCJC8/
> ...


They were down to $540 on a bracelet just a few days ago!


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

triple post...


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

double post


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Not everyone's cup of tea, Black Forest Atelier makes some pretty wild watch straps and metal bracelets. I just got a bronze pendant to go with my brass and bronze divers and really love it. I posted a review here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/black-forest-atelier-bronze-pendant-dragon-4630321.html#post45195989















Any way, if this kind of product appeals to you, then here's the deal for you: code "BF2018" will give you 25% off at checkout. Black Forest Atelier has done 10% and up to 20% off before, but this is the first that I've seen them go to 25%, which is why I recently purchased this bracelet. The code worked for me and the free shipping was what you'd expect - a bit slow and poor on-line tracking, but it arrived okay.

Black Forest |


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

The new Nethuns Ocean 300 bronze diver. $490 on their website for this model, more for ones with fancy dials. I got this one from eBay seller military.inc. They list this watch for $505 to $570, but look at their completed listings and they are taking best offers down to $470. I used a $50 eBay coupon and got 1% back from Ebates as well. Making an offer with military.inc was the best price I've found.


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

Canyon55 said:


> DUDE !
> If that's an Appletini with a straw your man card is in danger of being revoked ?


I wholeheartedly agree, but the fact that you identified the drink at first glance somewhat tarnishes the testosteronic outburst.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

I've never actually seen one but green liquid in a martini glass, what else could it be?
Sorry to those of you who got so upset, I guess your emotions got the best of you.
Honestly, this is supposed to be a fun forum, no harm was intended.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Canyon55 said:


> I've never actually seen one but green liquid in a martini glass, what else could it be?
> Sorry to those of you who got so upset, I guess your emotions got the best of you.


^^

Over compensating.

Secretly watches My Little Pony and enjoys wearing his Hello Kitty watch around the house when no one else is home. :-d


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Canyon55 said:


> I've never actually seen one but green liquid in a martini glass, what else could it be?
> Sorry to those of you who got so upset, I guess your emotions got the best of you.
> Honestly, this is supposed to be a fun forum, no harm was intended.


It could be a Bijou. A glass is a glass and many 'martini's' are just random cocktails In a martini glass.

I actually like an Apple cocktail that I make, but I make my own Apple/vodka infusion.

Sorry for this not being a deal. Just drink or don't drink or wear/not wear whatever you want with confidence and you are alright in my book.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...ss-Chronograph-Black-Dial-Watch-/262585766586

Bulova Accu Swiss Chrono with a Valijoux 7500 movement for $275.00

I just pulled the trigger on it, seems like a lot of watch for under 300 dollars. Review here.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

May have already been posted but Kohl's has WATCHES10 for 10% off and it can be combined with COLD15 for another 15% off.

As an example they have both the SRP777 and the SRPB53 for $371.25. If you apply both codes it comes down to. $301.04 in my area with my tax. That brings the SRPB53 to within $30 of Passthewatch's price of $270. Now the question becomes is it worth the $30 extra for an easy return plus $60 in Kohls cash to use between the 9th and 14th of February?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

OfficerCamp said:


> I picked up one of those a few months ago for a few bucks more. That's an outstanding watch for Invicta money!


If you had posted a picture wearing a Starlight while drinking a Starlight, you'd have 50 likes. Ha!


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

"Not everyone's cup of tea, Black Forest Atelier makes some pretty wild watch straps and metal bracelets. I just got a bronze pendant to go with my brass and bronze divers and really love it. I posted a review here:

Black Forest Atelier Bronze Pendant - Dragon"

I can second that, these folks were very easy to deal with and helpful with my custom order.


----------



## JU1C380X (Jan 4, 2012)

Rocat said:


> May have already been posted but Kohl's has WATCHES10 for 10% off and it can be combined with COLD15 for another 15% off.
> 
> As an example they have both the SRP777 and the SRPB53 for $371.25. If you apply both codes it comes down to. $301.04 in my area with my tax. That brings the SRPB53 to within $30 of Passthewatch's price of $270. Now the question becomes is it worth the $30 extra for an easy return plus $60 in Kohls cash to use between the 9th and 14th of February?


Not a deal:
Kohl's also has 6% cash back on Ebates as well if I'm not mistaken.

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

JU1C380X said:


> Not a deal:
> Kohl's also has 6% cash back on Ebates as well if I'm not mistaken.


You are correct, I just confirmed that 6% is the current cashback rate for Kohl's available from Ebates.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

JU1C380X said:


> Not a deal:
> Kohl's also has 6% cash back on Ebates as well if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


I think we're getting too carried away with this "Not a deal" prefacing....especially in this case, where it is a deal (or at least makes an existing deal an even better deal)!


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

MassDrop has the Oris Artelier Calibre 111 with 10 days power reserve in different versions for $2,599.99.
Not a lot of units for each version and you need to add $4,000 (or $5,000 not clear as the description says 4k$ but the picture says 5k$) for the 18K rose gold version

EDIT: I simulated a "join Drop" and Massdrop add $4,000 for the 18k gold version, not $5,000 like mentioned on the picture caption.










https://www.massdrop.com/buy/oris-artelier-calibre-111-mechanical-watch


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

kimloris said:


> MassDrop has the Oris Artelier Calibre 111 with 10 days power reserve in different versions for $2,599.99.
> Not a lot of units for each version and you need to add $4,000 (or $5,000 not clear as the description says 4k$ but the picture says 5k$) for the 18K rose gold version
> 
> 
> ...


Great price. Lowest I've seen anywhere. Personally owned the same movement in the Big Crown Propilot watch. Amazing watch and movement. Fyi, the light silver dials are already sold out on massdrop. This is so tempting lol

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

Recoil Rob said:


> Black Forest Atelier Bronze Pendant - Dragon"
> 
> View attachment 12866469


I always say, if you like it, then that's all that matters. For me, I think I'd feel like a pirate wearing this watch.

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Great price. Lowest I've seen anywhere. Personally owned the same movement in the Big Crown Propilot watch. Amazing watch and movement. Fyi, the light silver dials are already sold out on massdrop. This is so tempting lol
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Agree... the stainless versions are about $400 cheaper than other grey market offers (Jomashop,...).
The 18k gold version would be the best deal by a large margin (far from affordable at $6,599 though) but still $3k-$4k cheaper than any grey market offer (Prestige Time, Gemnation,...)


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

the Apostle said:


> I always say, if you like it, then that's all that matters. For me, I think I'd feel like a pirate wearing this watch.
> 
> Sent via OnePlus 3T


so you are being complimentary here? I am unsure, if I coulld feel like a pirate I might have a great day! AAARRRGH


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

Sarbie said:


> so you are being complimentary here? I am unsure, if I coulld feel like a pirate I might have a great day! AAARRRGH


No sir, I did not mean anything bad by my comment. Sorry if it came off that way.

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Jomashop has the Glycine Combat Sub Aquarius for $499 after code "EXGLY150"

Can't post a picture cuz I'm on my phone, but here's the link. Wonder if watchgooroo on ebay would beat that price.

https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-wa...GRrZhk9uJllck0bcg0jiYuD6mt_jBvqxoCQ5AQAvD_BwE

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

raheelc said:


> Jomashop has the Glycine Combat Sub Aquarius for $499 after code "EXGLY150"
> 
> Can't post a picture cuz I'm on my phone, but here's the link. Wonder if watchgooroo on ebay would beat that price.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0039.html


Looks like there are several different models on sale. Here is the orange rubber strap version:








https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0040.html

These are some big watches at 46mm case size and 18.8mm thickness


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for posting the pic. Yep, they're huge, the only reason I haven't bought one myself, not sure how it'll look on my relatively flat 7 inch wrist. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

Touch of Modern is running a $25 credit for every $100 spent sale ($300 max credit)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Paul Picot auto chronograph $849.99 + $200 credit + 7% cash back
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...ire-chronograph-automatic-p4031-20-363-unworn










Maurice Lacroix auto chrono $999.99 + $225 credit + 7% cash back.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...x-les-classiques-automatic-lc6158-ss001-330-1










Oris auto diver for $599.99 + $125 credit + 7% cash back
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...es/oris-aquis-date-automatic-733-7652-4722-rs










Alpina smart watch for $299.99 + $50 credit + 7% cash back
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales.../alpina-horological-date-quartz-al-285std3c6b










Paul Picot automatic flyback chrono with grand date for $1499 + $300 credit + 7% cashback
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...k-chronograph-automatic-p7049-20-353-b-unworn










Alpina auto for $459.99 + $100 credit + 7% cash back
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/timeworks-international-inc/alpina-alpiner-automatic-al-525b4e6b


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Ebates is giving *10% cash back* on Rakuten.com, which is itself giving *15% off* (EDIT: max $15) of watches with code *VALENTINE15*. *Exp. 2/4*








(EDIT: recalculated)
By my reckoning, that should take this SKX009 on bracelet from Jomashop's Rakuten store to *~$168*:

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/SE-SKX009K2/


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Ebates is giving *10% cash back* on Rakuten.com, which is itself giving *15% off* (EDIT: max $15) of watches with code *VALENTINE15*. *Exp. 2/4*
> 
> View attachment 12867653


(EDIT: recalculated)
It isn't the Darth Seiko, but it's a pretty cool 5 Sports SRP489 for *~$152 after discount*. It's $167 on PTW's site. Hard to find elsewhere.

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/passthewatch/product/SRP489/

It looks like the bezel is partly shrouded by the case:


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Ebates is giving *10% cash back* on Rakuten.com, which is itself giving *15% off* of watches with code *VALENTINE15*. *Exp. 2/4*


I just tried the coupon code on a $1,000+ Watch and it capped the discount at $15, FYI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I just tried the coupon code on a $1,000+ Watch and it capped the discount at $15, FYI ...


Dammit -- sorry about that. Next time I'll read the fine print.

Still, I saw some Rolex in the Jomashop Rakuten store that were about the same price as at Jomashop.com (which itself appeared to be competitive). The ebates 10% cash back still looks pretty good, there. Unless there's more fine print somewhere. :/


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Ebates is giving *10% cash back* on Rakuten.com, which is itself giving *15% off* (EDIT: max $15) of watches with code *VALENTINE15*. *Exp. 2/4*
> View attachment 12867653


This takes the venerable Casio Classic day/date MRW-200H-1B, 100m WR to *$13.50 incl. free shipping* (in US anyhow). Rakuten.com has other Casio Classic styles under $20 ($15 after discount -- free shipping?).

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/digitaletc/product/CASMRW200H-1B/


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Casio MRW300H-1B3VCF Analog/Digital Watch - Black/Gold, 44mm, 100m WR, bi-directional bezel, *$13.29* at Target. Use your Target RED card for *5% and free shipping*. Add *3% befrugal cash back* and it's *~$12.25 incl. free shipping*.

The black/gold styling is pretty luxe 

https://www.target.com/p/men-s-casi...ital-watch-black-gold/-/A-52336066#lnk=newtab


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Rolex Yacht Master II White Dial Blue Bezel Stainless Steel Automatic Mens Watch 116680WAO, $16,007.23 at Rakuten.com is *$14,406 after 10% ebates cash back*. This is from Jomashop's Rakuten store. At jomashop.com it is $16,495. $15,087+ at Amazon from 3rd party sellers.

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/RLX116680WAO/










Rolex Yacht-Master 40 Dark Rhodium Dial Steel Oyster Mens Watch 116622RSO, $11,995 at Rakuten.com is *$10,795.50 after 10% ebates cash back*. This is also from Jomashop's Rakuten store. At Jomashop.com it is $11,434.50 -- ebay too.

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/RLX116622RSO/










After looking at a number of Jomashop Rolex listed at Rakuten and comparing them to jomashop.com and elsewhere, the 10% discount didn't end up helping much (if at all). From my unscientific spot checking, the above were the best (Jomashop Rolex) discounts I found.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

What was the best price on Coktail time around here, this seller has the bracelet version for $290:










https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-SEIKO-...691295&hash=item1ed833a7df:g:H40AAOSw~iRZlz2q


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hamilton Jazzmaster Silver Dial Quartz Chronograph $321.99
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...al-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-h38612153.html


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Duplicate


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*GearBest Valentines Coupon Codes for Men's Watches!* 
Now through February 15th. *Works on already discounted SALE items*

*
$4 OFF a $20+* single watch purchase *COUPON CODE: $4off-WT*

*$8 OFF a $30+* single watch purchase *COUPON CODE: $8off-WT*

*$15 OFF a $50+* single watch purchase *COUPON CODE: $15off-WT

Example:

**Cadisen C1009* automatic - *$53.05* >>> with Coupon Code "*$15off-WT*" = *$38.05
*39mm stainless steel case, black ceramic bezel, *Miyota 8215* movement, *sapphire* crystal, Longines Conquest homage
*
*


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

This is an individual eBay listing LINK , so only 1 to be had, but please, can someone buy it before I do something stupid :-d and buy a 2nd Mido Baroncelli Heritage? o|

I really love my white-dial/SS case of this version, and when I saw this , quite a bit cheaper and including a croc strap, I almost bought it, but I really don't need a 2nd one and I know the gold case although looks lovely I would probably not wear it too often. :think:

BTW, listing is WRONG regarding thickness, these are an amazing 6.75mm thick, and wears even thinner than what that sounds due to small case size, stepped bezel and rounded edges.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Some Citizen watches on sale at Amazon today only.

https://www.amazon.com/s/gp/search/...e=UTF8&qid=1517829513&rnid=2528832011&lo=none


----------



## khaldrogo (Jan 17, 2018)

Good morning

Amazon deal of the day:

Citizen Promaster Pro Diver BN0150: $109.99 (list price $295 - 63% off)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B016...PDKIKX0DER&pi=SL180_SX109_CR0,0,109,180_QL70#


----------



## khaldrogo (Jan 17, 2018)

Heh RyanD you were 5 seconds faster


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Good prices on those Citizens, near an all-time low for the Promaster.

There are so many good watches under $100, it makes me wonder why my watchbox has only “barely” affordables in it and I’m looking to buy watches that are in the not affordable category.

Doesn't make a lot of sense to me after looking at the Amazon listings that RyanD posted. I could have a really nice set of watches just buying from that page alone for way less than $500.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

RBLAINE said:


> Haven't seen too many full lume dials on this thread for a while so here is one currently available from Meranom:
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-710557s.html
> The fact that there is no visible date is another plus on this one.


Having recently purchased a couple of Vostok watches, let me suggest a different alternative for a fully lumed dial purchased overseas:










https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lorus-Lumi...094424&hash=item56a5aa25bd:g:4i8AAOSws-1ZkuaZ

About $80 with shipping from the UK. Or if you just want date, or perhaps indices rather than numerals:









https://www.ebay.com/p/Gents-Lorus-...m=322605719253&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851










https://www.ebay.com/p/Lorus-Gents-...m=371900636861&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## rodolfoscl (Jun 20, 2017)

khaldrogo said:


> Good morning
> 
> Amazon deal of the day:
> 
> ...


Amazing deal thnks !!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

khaldrogo said:


> Good morning
> 
> Amazon deal of the day:
> 
> ...


I came to post this but you beat me to it. That is a heck of a deal at about $23 cheaper than leperfect on the bay. Plus it's sold by Amazon so easy returns and Prime shipping. If I was not saving for two Seiko's (SRPB53 and a SBBN033) I'd buy it in a heartbeat.

Well I may buy it anyway. You know what they say about best laid plans.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

BTerry2233 said:


> Touch of Modern is running a $25 credit for every $100 spent sale ($300 max credit)


Is this still running? I can't see any proof of it on the website. Was it just yesterday?


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

eBay has 8% eBay Bucks if you buy through the app, or 6% sitewide. Ends tomorrow at midnight pacific time.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

eBay is offering 8% cashback on purchases via its mobile app or 6% onsite, no minimum. Expires 2/6. Check your eBay message box for activation link.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Perdendosi said:


> Is this still running? I can't see any proof of it on the website. Was it just yesterday?


It was only until midnight PST yesterday - when they offer these store credit promotions they seem to be only for a day. Sorry!


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

son2silver said:


> eBay is offering 8% cashback on purchases via its mobile app or 6% onsite, no minimum. Expires 2/6. Check your eBay message box for activation link.


This offer appears to be account specific only, not sure what would qualify anyone in particular to receive it.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

How about a Citizen aviator style instead of that Promaster diver that is on special? Citizen Eco-Drive AW1361-10H $69.99 DoD at Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-AW1361-10H-Stainless-Leather/dp/B00KCF7JL6


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Rocat said:


> khaldrogo said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning
> ...


Ha, same here! This is one heck of a deal. I don't know if it qualifies for the 6% cash back at BeFrugal but if you have an Amazon credit card, that is another 5% back in Amazon credit. I hope these aren't all snatched up by watch flippers because it is a damn good watch for a damn good price.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Or maybe you want a Citizen aviator chronograph? Citizen Eco-Drive CA4210-24E for $104.99
https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-CA4210-24E-Stainless-Steel-Eco-Drive/dp/B00UMD8KQ6/


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Ha, same here! This is one heck of a deal. I don't know if it qualifies for the 6% cash back at BeFrugal but if you have an Amazon credit card, that is another 5% back in Amazon credit. I hope these aren't all snatched up by watch flippers because it is a damn good watch for a damn good price.


I caved. Stupid taxes in my area brought the watch to $118ish. Still better than eBay by about the cost of lunch. And it gives me another watch to use on all my 20mm straps.

The Seiko SRP53 will wait until next month. lol

Its almost noon here and the sale only lasts another 15 hours. People that want this better jump on it.

Funny, this watch will arrive the same day as my SRPA21 PADI Turtle. Looks like I'll have explaining to do to the wife. :-d

So I said the SRPB53 would have to wait. But I can't wait that long. I called Kohl's Customer service and worked a deal with a rep on the phone. They completed the sale for me on their end. They price down to $283. I know it's still not as cheap as the eBay price of $270. But I got $50 in Kohl's cash and I have great Customer Service and an easy return process if needed. The difference of $13 was well worth it.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

son2silver said:


> eBay is offering 8% cashback on purchases via its mobile app or 6% onsite, no minimum. Expires 2/6. Check your eBay message box for activation link.


That's odd, I got 10% on the app, and 8% onsite....










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

capisce1987 said:


> That's odd, I got 10% on the app, and 8% onsite....
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Interesting, you also got a $25 minimum purchase (obviously easy for us watch flippers to satisfy). My 8%/6% has no minimum. Got to love targeted deals.


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

khaldrogo said:


> Good morning
> 
> Amazon deal of the day:
> 
> Citizen Promaster Pro Diver BN0150: $109.99 (list price $295 - 63% off)


Well, I wasn't fast enough
The moto of this thread is "you snooze you lose"... 
Out-of-stock at the deal price of $109.99
Thanks for posting the deal though


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Interesting, you also got a $25 minimum purchase (obviously easy for us watch flippers to satisfy). My 8%/6% has no minimum. Got to love targeted deals.


As I've mentioned before, eBay's promotions should be considered on a YMMV basis. Turning on promotional emails in Communications settings helps, but it wouldn't change the targeted nature of eBay's promotional strategy.



son2silver said:


> Except for the occasional $15 off $75 flash sale, eBay promotions are only applicable for small subsets of members. I know because I have two accounts and most of the time only one would get messages on ongoing promos; trying the same coupon on the other account would produce an error message. For the record, I haven't got messages regarding extra eBay bucks for some time.


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

Not my cup of tea, but seems like a good deal for someone interested. Think these were on massdrop a few weeks ago.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/332419461744

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## japc (Feb 23, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> How about a Citizen aviator style instead of that Promaster diver that is on special? Citizen Eco-Drive AW1361-10H $69.99 DoD at Amazon:
> https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-AW1361-10H-Stainless-Leather/dp/B00KCF7JL6
> 
> <SEXY WATCH PIC REMOVED>


Oh well, doesn't ship to PT. Would be worthy even with the taxes.


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

Got this in my email earlier:

Cheapestnatostraps has limited sizes of tropic rubber straps back in stock

also 15%off with code: welcomeback


----------



## zoysiamo (Jan 4, 2018)

Does anyone have a particular recommendation for a men's or unisex watch under 41mm case width in that Amazon sale? I'm not sure what's really a bargain from there.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

zoysiamo said:


> Does anyone have a particular recommendation for a men's or unisex watch under 41mm case width in that Amazon sale? I'm not sure what's really a bargain from there.


Most of the really good bargains are in the 42-45mm size class with Citizen, but the Timex field watches aren't bad for the <$35 prices they have offered and the 39mm quartz Invicta pro diver is priced well if that's your thing.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

New Ball GMT pre-order for $949.

https://shop.ballwatch.ch/navi


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> How about a Citizen aviator style instead of that Promaster diver that is on special? Citizen Eco-Drive AW1361-10H $69.99 DoD at Amazon:
> https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-AW1361-10H-Stainless-Leather/dp/B00KCF7JL6
> 
> View attachment 12869119


That one's been on my want list for a while now, and since I just happened to have $60 in Amazon credit that wasn't doing anything, I finally pulled the trigger. Thanks!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

New Gylcine Combat Sub $380 on Massdrop:
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-sub-watch#specs


----------



## sergiol652 (Mar 9, 2017)

Me too, although I used it for a Intel 4690K ship. I may still buy a watch, though.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Area Trend on ebay (though curiously, not on their website) has the Citizen Eco-Drive silver dress watch on bracelet, model AW1370-51A, for $72.59. That's a good $20-$30 better than others. 41mm, definitely a dressier watch, with a lot of shiny. Not sure how I feel about that much taper to the bracelet.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Me...701139&hash=item23994d1091:g:xboAAOSwaC9aeP4T


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Area Trend on ebay (though curiously, not on their website) has the Citizen Eco-Drive silver dress watch on bracelet, model AW1370-51A, for $72.59. That's a good $20-$30 better than others. 41mm, definitely a dressier watch, with a lot of shiny. Not sure how I feel about that much taper to the bracelet.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Me...701139&hash=item23994d1091:g:xboAAOSwaC9aeP4T


Curse those non traditional lugs.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

I'd pick this up if they used the same in-house movement in these as they put in the Explorer that was on pre-order a month or so ago (for $1799). This is an ETA 2893-2 if anyone is curious.



RyanD said:


> New Ball GMT pre-order for $949.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Hehe, Yeah, I don't wear it that often, usually with a black leather jacket, it is a conversation starter. I channel Keef....



the Apostle said:


> I always say, if you like it, then that's all that matters. For me, I think I'd feel like a pirate wearing this watch.
> 
> Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks again for the person who dropped the link.









From Rick's LG G6


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Invicta Sale!*


_*Invicta 8932 Pro Diver*_ quartz - *$36.99*
37.5mm stainless steel case, scalloped diver bezel, 200M WR, PC32A quartz movement










_*Invicta 8929OB Pro Diver*_ Automatic Men's Watch - *$57.99*
40mm stainless steel case, NH35A movement, screw-down crown, 200M WR, coin-edge bezel










_*Invicta 6981 Pro Diver *_Quartz Chronograph- *$59.99*
48mm case, Seiko VD53 movement, 100M WR


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Citizen Eco-Drive Specials

**Citizen BM8240-03E Eco-Drive *Mid-Size Men's Watch* - $59.99*
36mm stainless steel case, solar quartz movement with Day/Date









_*Citizen Eco-Drive BM8475-26E*_ Stainless Steel Men's Watch - *$74.99*
42mm stainless steel case w/black ion plating, solar quartz movement, 100M WR,


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Seiko Sarb033 at 253$ 
promo works with SARB017

https://www.ebay.com/itm/131920036964


----------



## nick2412 (Apr 23, 2017)

MstrDabbles said:


> Thanks again for the person who dropped the link.
> 
> From Rick's LG G6


It's a dank watch, if only bulova has the sense to make more 40mm watches using this sweeping quartz movement. Would it kill them to make a chronograph using this movement? Sure the battery probably won't last 2 years with fast spinning 1/10th second hands that keeps spinning, but that would be spectacular to look at.

They have the technology why are they not capitalizing on it?


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

johnMcKlane said:


> Seiko Sarb033 at 253$
> promo works with SARB017
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/131920036964


What is the promo code?


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Massdrop has AVI-8 Flyboy AV-4048 for $99. Seems to be a good price for a good looking watch. Review of this brand is mixed though.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

nick2412 said:


> It's a dank watch, if only bulova has the sense to make more 40mm watches using this sweeping quartz movement. *Would it kill them to make a chronograph using this movement?* Sure the battery probably won't last 2 years with fast spinning 1/10th second hands that keeps spinning, but that would be spectacular to look at.
> 
> They have the technology why are they not capitalizing on it?


They do use their high frequency movement in chronographs. For example, the Lunar Pilot. If you want to know other models that use it, I'm sure people in the WUS Bulova forum could help.


----------



## Idlecuriosity (Apr 15, 2013)

dt75 said:


> What is the promo code?


Code is in the seller's description: PCNTOPSALES
eBay also sent me a notice of an 8% eBay bucks event ending tomorrow night. Effective net, $232 before any cash back website. Great deal stacking.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Idlecuriosity said:


> Code is in the seller's description: PCNTOPSALES
> eBay also sent me a notice of an 8% eBay bucks event ending tomorrow night. Effective net, $232 before any cash back website. Great deal stacking.


Thanks


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

RyanD said:


> New Ball GMT pre-order for $949.
> 
> https://shop.ballwatch.ch/navi


Why isnt this available in Germany? With all the seaforth hassle, this would be an alternative...any more specs? I can't even get past the „not available in your region" page. Not speaking of pictures....

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Why isnt this available in Germany? With all the seaforth hassle, this would be an alternative...any more specs? I can't even get past the „not available in your region" page. Not speaking of pictures....
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


Youtube vid: 




Specs:









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

abujordan said:


> Youtube vid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!

That looks good... how long do tritium tubes last usually? I mean their lifetime expectancy...

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Thanks!
> 
> That looks good... how long do tritium tubes last usually? I mean their lifetime expectancy...
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


Around 25 years I believe.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Durkano said:


> Around 25 years I believe.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


The half-life of tritium is 12.3 years, meaning it will lose half its brightness in that time. 25 years out, it should be less than 25% as bright as it was new.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> The half-life of tritium is 12.3 years, meaning it will lose half its brightness in that time. 25 years out, it should be less than 25% as bright as it was new.


Whoever created that curve stuffed up the time axis. Judging by the points on the curve, the tick marks signify individual half-lives, but they've labelled it logarithmically. At 98 years, or eight half-lives, it will have already dropped to 0.4% (0.5^8) of its initial radioactivity.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

*double post*


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

Durkano said:


> Around 25 years I believe.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I've read on the Ball forum that Ball offers a tritium tube replacement service. I've not heard of what it would cost nor of anyone who has had it done.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> They do use their high frequency movement in chronographs. For example, the Lunar Pilot. If you want to know other models that use it, I'm sure people in the WUS Bulova forum could help.


Mini-deal on Bulova UHF chronograph, 43mm, 100m WR, *$109*:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-96B231-Mens-High-Frequency-Silver-Tone-Quartz-Watch-/322451441645










Or if you prefer, *$119* from Amazon with free returns:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00U1LX77G/









Another UHF chronograph, new, *41mm*, 30m WR, *$145*. Next new price on ebay is $295, $210 on Amazon:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...HF-Quartz-Chronograph-41mm-Watch/263350400247










"Dank" enough?


----------



## zoysiamo (Jan 4, 2018)

OvrSteer said:


> Most of the really good bargains are in the 42-45mm size class with Citizen, but the Timex field watches aren't bad for the


Fair enough, thanks!


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

Deal friends,

(pun intended). I am in a need of a swiss automatic sport watch under 500 USD.
Preferably a simplier black and white diver with swiss automatic mvt and saphire crystal.
Glycine combat sub would be a good fit but gooroo is dry (only has green or brown bezel with numerals).
if someone bumps into a deal on anything close to that, please do share

maybe also this could be a deal for someone? - a PAM with stamped warranty from gooroo
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Panerai-Ra...796920?hash=item4d6947d478:g:1DIAAOSwry1aKaUh


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

feltharg said:


> Deal friends,
> 
> (pun intended). I am in a need of a swiss automatic sport watch under 500 USD.
> Preferably a simplier black and white diver with swiss automatic mvt and saphire crystal.
> ...


Does it have to be Swiss? Plenty of stuff out there that isn't Swiss that's still beautiful and in your price range.

To that point, Tons of threads on these watches that aren't in the deals thread as well.


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

feltharg said:


> Deal friends,
> 
> (pun intended). I am in a need of a swiss automatic sport watch under 500 USD.
> Preferably a simplier black and white diver with swiss automatic mvt and saphire crystal.
> ...


Massdrop has the combat sub for $380 right now

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-sub-watch


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Not exactly a traditional deal but this seems like a well priced brass watch from a well known brand and someone here may be interested. Plus we dont get much variety here anymore.

BENARUS WATCHES - 40MM Moray brass

Various dials and colors

$349 shipped

http://www.benarus.com/Moray-40.php









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Does it have to be Swiss? Plenty of stuff out there that isn't Swiss that's still beautiful and in your price range.
> 
> To that point, Tons of threads on these watches that aren't in the deals thread as well.


Look for victorinox infantry


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

feltharg said:


> Deal friends,
> 
> (pun intended). I am in a need of a swiss automatic sport watch under 500 USD.
> Preferably a simplier black and white diver with swiss automatic mvt and saphire crystal.
> ...


Maybe a Bulova AccuSwiss would check those boxes for you, e.g.:

42mm, 30m WR, Swiss automatic, double-curved A/R coated sapphire crystal, *$219 incl. free returns*. ($249 on ebay):
https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Swiss-63B184-Mechanical-Black/dp/B017VF4V0G/










40mm, sapphire crystal, Swiss automatic, *$360 incl. free returns* (same price on ebay):
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017VF4UV6/










Note that both of these listings at Amazon are a little whacked: they say these are precisionist, for example, even though they're clearly automatics.


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

Not sure if posted already. Gemnation has an Alpina Pilot Auto Chronograph for $695. I don't see it anywhere for under $1000

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Alpina-Startimer-Pilot-Chronograph-AL-725B4S6B-46926.html










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

The Timex Vintage Marlin Reissue mechanical watch (which is quite lovely, I got one) is back in stock at Todd Snyder, for list price of $199, which is (believe it or not) a bargain since this watch sells for about $300 on eBay.

https://www.toddsnyder.com/collections/watches/products/timex-marlin-watch-black


----------



## Deputy Dave (May 12, 2008)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Why isnt this available in Germany? With all the seaforth hassle, this would be an alternative...any more specs? I can't even get past the „not available in your region" page. Not speaking of pictures....
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


I went to that site and couldn't navigate to any other collection. I also noted a 2015 copyright on one page there. Try this one:

Welcome to BALL Watch - COMPANY


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Deputy Dave said:


> I went to that site and couldn't navigate to any other collection. I also noted a 2015 copyright on one page there. Try this one:
> 
> Welcome to BALL Watch - COMPANY


Still, not possible. But thank you anyways! My sister in law lives in Geneva. Maybe I go through her. But then she will know. Not too sure about opening up this far  - she was kind of disturbed the last visit, when I went to the Patek museum...(sporting a Unitas btw ) - okay, this is leading far off topic, sorry guys! Not a deal!!

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

feltharg said:


> Deal friends,
> 
> (pun intended). I am in a need of a swiss automatic sport watch under 500 USD.
> Preferably a simplier black and white diver with swiss automatic mvt and saphire crystal.
> ...


Alpina Seastrong on a bracelet (if you can wear 44mm) is $530 at the Gemnation sale after eBates:

Alpina Seastrong Men's Watch Model: AL-525LBG4V6B


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Rainshadow said:


> Alpina Seastrong on a bracelet (if you can wear 44mm) is $530 at the Gemnation sale after eBates:
> 
> Alpina Seastrong Men's Watch Model: AL-525LBG4V6B


Or $510.57 using BeFrugal vs. eBates (7% vs. 3%). Not only do I find (in most circumstances) BeFrugal cash back to be better than eBates, but BeFrugal will direct credit your PayPal account, whereas with eBates you have to wait for them to mail you your "big fat check".


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Or $510.57 using BeFrugal vs. eBates (7% vs. 3%). Not only do I find (in most circumstances) BeFrugal cash back to be better than eBates, but BeFrugal will direct credit your PayPal account, whereas with eBates you have to wait for them to mail you your "big fat check".


eBates will also directly credit your PayPal account


----------



## nick2412 (Apr 23, 2017)

ki6h said:


> The Timex Vintage Marlin Reissue mechanical watch (which is quite lovely, I got one) is back in stock at Todd Snyder, for list price of $199, which is (believe it or not) a bargain since this watch sells for about $300 on eBay.
> 
> https://www.toddsnyder.com/collections/watches/products/timex-marlin-watch-black


I got one and promptly returned it. Doesn't hold a candle to the Bambino especially not the anthracite one.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

cgrey2 said:


> dumberdrummer said:
> 
> 
> > Or $510.57 using BeFrugal vs. eBates (7% vs. 3%). Not only do I find (in most circumstances) BeFrugal cash back to be better than eBates, but BeFrugal will direct credit your PayPal account, whereas with eBates you have to wait for them to mail you your "big fat check".
> ...


EBates pays a lot faster than BeFrugal and I find it more reliable with recognizing qualifying purchases. However, BeFrugal seems to have higher cash back rates at stores I regularly shop at. Additionally, BeFrugal had an extra 3% bonus for cashing out to Amazon credit for a while last year. (I haven't checked if they still do.) I use both to maximize my return and I try to cash out at the same time so it seems like a bigger windfall.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

feltharg said:


> Deal friends,
> 
> (pun intended). I am in a need of a swiss automatic sport watch under 500 USD.
> Preferably a simplier black and white diver with swiss automatic mvt and saphire crystal.
> ...


There was a deal on a rotary automatic diver a few pages back. I grabbed a blue, but I think black was available also. Was around $400 shipped.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Haven't seen it posted, but maybe I missed it. Hammy Chrono $539 after coupon code. Use eBates & get an additional 3% cash back. 

















-Pete

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

nick2412 said:


> I got one and promptly returned it. Doesn't hold a candle to the Bambino especially not the anthracite one.


Yea i think I'd rather have a Vostok Classica for cheaper, or the new small seconds Bambino.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

feltharg said:


> Deal friends,
> 
> (pun intended). I am in a need of a swiss automatic sport watch under 500 USD.
> Preferably a simplier black and white diver with swiss automatic mvt and saphire crystal.
> ...


Luminox has some possibilities. Here is their P-38 model 9401, 44mm, everything plus tritium lume, except the lowest price I found offhand was $600:
https://huckberry.com/store/luminox/category/p/52480-luminox-p-38-lightning-automatic

Last year it showed up under $500:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...hread-6-2017-a-3893898-1855.html#post44889735

The GMT version reviewed:
https://gearpatrol.com/2014/08/12/affordable-watch-review-luminox-p-38-lightning-gmt/


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

TDKFM said:


> There was a deal on a rotary automatic diver a few pages back. I grabbed a blue, but I think black was available also. Was around $400 shipped.


Here's Rotary's product page for that black automatic. I haven't seen these at that price since then:
https://secure.rotarywatches.com/en/the-rotary-collection/les-originales-watches/gb90168-04

Deep Blue has some Swiss automatics. Deep Star 1000 Automatic, new, 45mm, 300m WR, SW200 movement, A/R sapphire crystal, *$288*. $535 at Jomashop.

Update from the listing: The seller is a Deep Blue AD, so it comes with a 1 year mfg. warranty. Black ceramic lumed bezel, limited edition of 5k pieces (fwiw). That lume shot kills me.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Deep-B...Automatic-Sapphire-Crystal-Diver/352212875721

Update: Here's one with a *black/white bezel*, new, *$299*. Looks pretty sharp in the Google Images wristshots:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-DEEP-BLUE-DEEP-STAR-1000-SWISS-AUTOMATIC-MASH-BLACK-WHITE/332518605700










From Jomashop:


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks, I'm in for one.



ki6h said:


> The Timex Vintage Marlin Reissue mechanical watch (which is quite lovely, I got one) is back in stock at Todd Snyder, for list price of $199, which is (believe it or not) a bargain since this watch sells for about $300 on eBay.
> 
> https://www.toddsnyder.com/collections/watches/products/timex-marlin-watch-black


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm not sure this is the correct thread for this but it is bargain related and this is the only thread I know. I'm in Hong Kong at the moment and will be in Japan at the end of this month (prob Seoul after that around May).

Does anyone have any advice for finding bargains in person in these locations? I'd also be willing to help anyone get any watches that can either only found here or can be had for a great discount here. Figuring out the post can't be _that_ hard.


----------



## heliopod (Mar 13, 2016)

With all the fakes populating the net, I am wary of some Tissot watches (specifically the PRS 516 models).

BUT, a new Tissot (so no replicants scouring the landscape), the T-Sport Chrono XL is on sale on Amazon for 147.49.

I really like the overall look, sharp, simple cross between field watch and aviator with a youthful flair. And for less than 150 new it's a great deal.

There are only two left at that price (was three prior to the magic of my CC).

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0734LC6BC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Here's Rotary's product page for that black automatic. I haven't seen these at that price since then:
> https://secure.rotarywatches.com/en/the-rotary-collection/les-originales-watches/gb90168-04


To be fair, I paid for it already (2 weeks ago) and haven't technically seen one either yet . Hoping Italian mail is just slow. Tracking doesn't even show up yet.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Seiko Recraft SNKP27 $118 from Amazon or $110 (!) from Inventory Adjusters ... ignore ad copy, it's automatic 7s26, not solar. Handsome watch!


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Still, not possible. But thank you anyways! My sister in law lives in Geneva. Maybe I go through her. But then she will know. Not too sure about opening up this far  - she was kind of disturbed the last visit, when I went to the Patek museum...(sporting a Unitas btw ) - okay, this is leading far off topic, sorry guys! Not a deal!!
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


check your internet browser settings - i can open both sites (_Tschüß aus Ungarn)_


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

ki6h said:


> The Timex Vintage Marlin Reissue mechanical watch (which is quite lovely, I got one) is back in stock at Todd Snyder, for list price of $199, which is (believe it or not) a bargain since this watch sells for about $300 on eBay.
> 
> https://www.toddsnyder.com/collections/watches/products/timex-marlin-watch-black


Discount code TS15 brings it down to $169.15 plus another 4% back through Ebates.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Tevise T801A *_automatic* - Flash Sale: $17.99*
43mm stainless steel case, stainless bracelet with solid links, display back, 3 colors available


[URL="https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_655844.html?lkid=13006231"]


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for the Tevise heads up. Taking our annual guys trip to Vegas next month. Bought one for everyone involved.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Ah, yes. Who can forget the 3 bar “perlative ceronometer”?  Amazing how they can churn them out for such a price.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Luminox Men's 3151.BTOB Navy Seal Colormark, new, *stainless steel* case, Swiss quartz, 44mm, 200m WR, mineral crystal, *$170* from watchgooroo. Next ebay price: $272. $301 on Amazon.

NOTE however, that this watch sold by watchgooroo shows tritium tubes only at the even marks, where the other 3151 watches I found had tubes on all the marks.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Luminox-Me...rk-Black-Dial-Steel-Rubber-Watch/332382760963


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Breitling Mid-size A17312C9/BD91 179A Superocean II *36mm* Automatic Watch, "Breitling Stamped Warranty Included!", new, *$1700* from watchgooroo. Next brand new price on ebay $2340. ~$2500 on Amazon.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Breitling-...perocean-II-36mm-Automatic-Watch/332390415420


----------



## texas aggies (Mar 19, 2014)

Hilarious! At the same time you gotta figure these are worth every bit of $18. ?? I am soo tempted.



Sir-Guy said:


> Ah, yes. Who can forget the 3 bar "perlative ceronometer"?  Amazing how they can churn them out for such a price.


----------



## texas aggies (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. I just pulled the trigger on this one. A little interesting that 20% off of $303 = $242, yet the final price with the promo code is $253. It must have an unstated $50 max discount. Still a great price.



johnMcKlane said:


> Seiko Sarb033 at 253$
> promo works with SARB017
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/131920036964


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

texas aggies said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I just pulled the trigger on this one. A little interesting that 20% off of $303 = $242, yet the final price with the promo code is $253. It must have an unstated $50 max discount. Still a great price.


I pulled the trigger too...


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

MstrDabbles said:


> Thanks again for the person who dropped the link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm trying a couple of different options that just arrived from Amazon on my white/rose gold Moonview.

A cheap leather NATO: 









And beige Perlon:










I'm leaning toward the Perlon at this point.


----------



## texas aggies (Mar 19, 2014)

Does anyone know how small this watch really wears? I have small wrists (6.75" ish), but is it too small? Does it wear about like the Seamaster 36mm? I have often wondered about this 36mm, the Galactic 36MM, and the Superocean Heritage 38mm - but no AD's ever seem to have any of them to try on.



BostonCharlie said:


> Breitling Mid-size A17312C9/BD91 179A Superocean II *36mm* Automatic Watch, "Breitling Stamped Warranty Included!", new, *$1700* from watchgooroo. Next brand new price on ebay $2340. ~$2500 on Amazon.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Breitling-...perocean-II-36mm-Automatic-Watch/332390415420


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

texas aggies said:


> Does anyone know how small this watch really wears? I have small wrists (6.75" ish), but is it too small? Does it wear about like the Seamaster 36mm? I have often wondered about this 36mm, the Galactic 36MM, and the Superocean Heritage 38mm - but no AD's ever seem to have any of them to try on.


I really think it depends on your own preference. I have a 6.8" wrist and I hate the way anything under 40mm looks on me. Most people in this forum completely disagree with me, but hey, it's my wrist and I know what I like. 40-43mm...

Years ago I owned one of those "unisex" seamasters and I believe it was 36.5mm and I never wore it and ended up selling it because of the size.

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> _*Tevise T801A *_automatic* - Flash Sale: $17.99*
> 43mm stainless steel case, stainless bracelet with solid links, display back, 3 colors available
> 
> 
> [URL="https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_655844.html?lkid=13006231"]


There is a YouTube video of a guy that praises this watch. I'm sure it's not great but for the price I've been tempted many times.

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

https://www.orientwatchusa.com has vday18 discount code for 35% off.

That brings the Bambino SS to $199 + free shipping.


----------



## Sterimar (Jan 4, 2017)

texas aggies said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I just pulled the trigger on this one. A little interesting that 20% off of $303 = $242, yet the final price with the promo code is $253. It must have an unstated $50 max discount. Still a great price.


It is $50 max, and single use too

Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bopat23 (Apr 16, 2015)

Just saw this nice Victorinox on Massdrop










249 seems a fantastic price for an ETA 2834 watch from these guys!

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-infantry-vintage-daydate-automatic-watch


----------



## bopat23 (Apr 16, 2015)

Oh, and I think watch looks pretty sharp too! Which is the whole point isn't it?


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Victorinox Infantry Auto $249 on Massdrop









ETA 2834-2










Bit big for me at 44mm . . .


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Shopworn has an alternative to the massdrop victorinox

https://www.shopworn.com/shop/mens-...ter_movement=automatic&query_type_movement=or

40mm, not sure on the movement, but you get it now instead of whenever massdrop gets around to shipping


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

Sterimar said:


> It is $50 max, and single use too
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


The "single use" was not emphasized on the description, I got the error message when I tried to buy a different watch later on. 
Too bad, I would have bought a SARB017 as well. 
Ordered the SARB033 yesterday and it shipped already. Not sure how long it will take to arrive from Hong Kong though.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

dt75 said:


> Shopworn has an alternative to the massdrop victorinox
> 
> https://www.shopworn.com/shop/mens-...ter_movement=automatic&query_type_movement=or
> 
> 40mm, not sure on the movement, but you get it now instead of whenever massdrop gets around to shipping


Looks like that model is cheaper on Amazon (1 in stock) and on eBay

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

the Apostle said:


> There is a YouTube video of a guy that praises this watch. I'm sure it's not great but for the price I've been tempted many times.
> 
> Sent via OnePlus 3T


Here is a balanced youtube review...I hope this help you decide:


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

the Apostle said:


> There is a YouTube video of a guy that praises this watch. I'm sure it's not great but for the price I've been tempted many times.
> 
> Sent via OnePlus 3T


 I bought one of these the last time it was $20. It keeps time and looks pretty good. Not a bad choice for a true beater.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

**NOT A DEAL**

My Omega Speedy 3551 came in from the Rakuten 20% cashback deal. Arrived in 5 days. Threw it on a NATO.










Heard there might be a 25% cash back Rakuten event coming up in March. Start saving peeps. 
-Pete

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

P415B said:


> **NOT A DEAL**
> 
> My Omega Speedy 3551 came in from the Rakuten 20% cashback deal. Arrived in 5 days. Threw it on a NATO.
> 
> ...


How bad were customs and did the shop take out taxes?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Saw this posted on slickdeals. Seems like a good deal:

Filson Journeyman GMT for $159.99

https://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/pro...30362?colorId=NS2197940&pos=1:14&N=2031104296










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> How bad were customs and did the shop take out taxes?


PM sent.
-PB


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

My Citizen BN-0150 from Amazon for $109.99 showed up in a bigger box than I expected. The watch box was a nice surprise.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Saw this posted on slickdeals. Seems like a good deal:
> 
> Filson Journeyman GMT for $159.99
> 
> ...


It appears to be this watch but with a different strap (EDIT: and colorway):
https://www.shinola.com/the-journeyman-gmt-watch-44mm-315.html

UPDATE -- (even) better match (thx mannal): https://www.shinola.com/the-journeyman-gmt-watch-44mm-341.html

A/R sapphire crystal, screw-down crown, rotating bezel. You can find a couple different colorways on ebay, but they run ~$250+.

(TJX photos have the worst lighting.)


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Try this link:
https://www.shinola.com/the-journeyman-gmt-watch-44mm-341.html



BostonCharlie said:


> It appears to be this watch but with a different strap (EDIT: and colorway):
> https://www.shinola.com/the-journeyman-gmt-watch-44mm-315.html
> 
> A/R sapphire crystal, screw-down crown, rotating bezel. You can find a couple different colorways on ebay, but they run ~$250+.
> ...


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Rocat said:


> My Citizen BN-0150 from Amazon for $109.99 showed up in a bigger box than I expected. The watch box was a nice surprise.


Cool, have one on the way. I've had 2-3 of these previous, and they always came in the regular citizen box.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Ultra affordable Timex Taft Street $25 from Sierra Trading Post

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/t...p~350pg/?filterString=clearance~1/men~d~5284/

Free shipping supposedly, haven't tried it yet. (I think you need to use KEYCODE = EOTJXM013118 ) It's on the checkout screen.


----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

mannal said:


> Try this link:
> https://www.shinola.com/the-journeyman-gmt-watch-44mm-341.html


I pulled the trigger on this too...I already had the green dial one. Do you know if the strange band piece can be slid off? Appears to be removable...

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

frog1996 said:


> I pulled the trigger on this too...I already had the green dial one. Do you know if the strange band piece can be slid off? Appears to be removable...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


I'd say the bund piece can definitely be taken off. Nice deal!


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I too got the SARB033 for $253 deal on eBay. I ordered it on 1/31 and it was delivered today, 2/7, that is very fast shipping from Hong Kong. It looks great, I'm quite happy.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Casio Men's PRW 2500R-1CR Pro Trek Solar Digital Sport Watch, new, *$180*, $195 at Amazon.

MB6 Atomic

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens-PRW-2500R-1CR-Pro-Trek-Solar-Digital-Sport-Watch-/301905074404









UPDATE: Jet has a less colorful (perhaps preferable) version-- still with MB6 -- for *$177*:
https://jet.com/product/Casio-Pro-T...h-PRW2500-1A/a87f638472f044a096b142d235a48d83


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

Rocat said:


> My Citizen BN-0150 from Amazon for $109.99 showed up in a bigger box than I expected. The watch box was a nice surprise.


So freaking jealous that Amazon was already out of stock at that price when I found out about it in this thread.
Congrats Man !


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

*Jomashop - Amazon Pay Offer*

*Take $50 Off Your Order Of $300+*

*Just use







during checkout.

Simply apply code "AMZPAY50" in the promo box on the cart page to save $50 off $300+*


Valid on orders checking out with AmazonPay only. 
Not valid on past orders. 
One code per customer. 
Limited time only. 
Jomashop reserves the right to expire this promotion at anytime.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Mako II for $135 shipped with code MAKOSALE. Black, blue, or pepsi.

https://www.passthewatch.com/orient...02009d9-blue-dial-stainless-steel-men-s-watch


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

heliopod said:


> With all the fakes populating the net, I am wary of some Tissot watches (specifically the PRS 516 models).
> 
> BUT, a new Tissot (so no replicants scouring the landscape), the T-Sport Chrono XL is on sale on Amazon for 147.49.
> 
> ...


Damn I missed this one


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Something a little different for those in Europe: an Accurist Skymaster which is basically a Citizen Skyhawk with a C300 movement for 54,68€.

https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B002NSMOTM/ref=ya_st_dp_summary?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Saw this posted on slickdeals. Seems like a good deal:
> 
> Filson Journeyman GMT for $159.99
> 
> ...


That's a pretty good deal, they had the green one on a metal bracelet for about $163 last year, haven't seen anything close to that low since.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Mako II for $135 shipped with code MAKOSALE. Black, blue, or pepsi.
> 
> https://www.passthewatch.com/orient...02009d9-blue-dial-stainless-steel-men-s-watch


First automatic diver I ever bought (original "Pepsi" Mako with day pusher). You really have to hold one of these in hand to appreciate how stunning and nice it is. The Orient blue dial has to be seen to be appreciated. Solid buy at $135.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Mako II for $135 shipped with code MAKOSALE. Black, blue, or pepsi.
> 
> https://www.passthewatch.com/orient...02009d9-blue-dial-stainless-steel-men-s-watch


One hour later and it is showing $160 which is $10 more than it was a few days ago. This price increase just helped save me money 

**edit**

forgot to type in the word "me" earlier. oops.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rocat said:


> One hour later and it is showing $160 which is $10 more than it was a few days ago. This price increase just helped save money


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Swiss Army Victorinox Maverick Swiss Quartz on Leather, model 249107, 43mm, sapphire crystal, 100m WR, *$127 incl. free 2-day shipping*. Ebates has *10% cash back* on Walmart jewelry, which should take it to *~$115* before tax. $230 on Amazon, $171 on ebay.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Swiss-Army-Victorinox-Maverick-Leather-Mens-Watch-249107/302591452


----------



## japc (Feb 23, 2013)

cuica said:


> Something a little different for those in Europe: an Accurist Skymaster which is basically a Citizen Skyhawk with a C300 movement for 54,68€.
> 
> https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B002NSMOTM/ref=ya_st_dp_summary?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Europe is hot with bargains. Just check this 27,47€ Tag Hauer:

https://www.amazon.es/Tag-Hauer-931...PFBWXBL&s=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1518054268&sr=1-1


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

japc said:


> Europe is hot with bargains. Just check this 27,47€ Tag Hauer:
> 
> https://www.amazon.es/Tag-Hauer-931...PFBWXBL&s=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1518054268&sr=1-1


Relógio top! :-d


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

bopat23 said:


> Just saw this nice Victorinox on Massdrop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dirt cheap.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

bopat23 said:


> Just saw this nice Victorinox on Massdrop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got one the last time it was on massdrop for 279. I think it was a great deal even at that price.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

Jomashop has the Oris Audi GMT FOR $699 after coupon : EXRS400
Don't remember seeing it this cheap before
Cool seconds indicator

https://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-01-747-7701-4461-07-8-22-85a.html










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and monitored by the NSA


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

Anyone know if the movement has independent GMT and time setting and if it features a jumping hour hand instead of GMT hand? I couldn't find it on Shinola's site.



BostonCharlie said:


> It appears to be this watch but with a different strap (EDIT: and colorway):
> https://www.shinola.com/the-journeyman-gmt-watch-44mm-315.html
> 
> UPDATE -- (even) better match (thx mannal): https://www.shinola.com/the-journeyman-gmt-watch-44mm-341.html
> ...


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

By the way, if you are thinking about the SARB033, it is a terrific watch for the $253 price!

One word of caution, the bracelet is not long. I have a 6.75" wrist and I only needed to remove 1 link an 1 micro-adjust (there are only 2 micros) to fit. If you have a large wrist, you may need a bracelet extender or to put it on a different strap. I am just passing this on to make sure others know what to expect. Perhaps because this is a JDM model they assume a smaller frame.

Still a terrific watch, I'm very happy!


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

swank said:


> By the way, if you are thinking about the SARB033, it is a terrific watch for the $253 price!
> 
> One word of caution, the bracelet is not long. I have a 6.75" wrist and I only needed to remove 1 link an 1 micro-adjust (there are only 2 micros) to fit. If you have a large wrist, you may need a bracelet extender or to put it on a different strap. I am just passing this on to make sure others know what to expect. Perhaps because this is a JDM model they assume a smaller frame.
> 
> Still a terrific watch, I'm very happy!


Amen. I have its off-white brother (SARB035); both are steals even at full price.

Another good deal with the PCNTOPSALES code: this JDM Orient panda solar chronograph for ~$175: https://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIENT-Neo...259479?hash=item21353f4457:g:ST0AAOSw5dlaNThI


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Swiss Army Victorinox Maverick Swiss Quartz on Leather, model 249107, 43mm, sapphire crystal, 100m WR, *$127 incl. free 2-day shipping*. Ebates has *10% off* of Walmart jewelry, which should take it to *~$115* before tax. $230 on Amazon, $171 on ebay.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Swiss-Army-Victorinox-Maverick-Leather-Mens-Watch-249107/302591452


I'm torn on recommending this one, but...

That's the same strap as the Airboss uses for its strap version.

That strap is about $70 by itself from VSA and is good enough to probably be worth that.

The bracelet on the Maverick is one of its high points-- probably one of the best bracelets on a watch you might find new under $200, but that price is so right. I already have a bracelet version of the Maverick GS Dual Time and an Airboss where that strap is on its last legs. I can literally justify this for the strap alone. I may actually bite...


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

agrberg said:


> Anyone know if the movement has independent GMT and time setting and if it features a jumping hour hand instead of GMT hand? I couldn't find it on Shinola's site.


https://wristwatchreview.com/2015/04/21/exclusive-review-the-filson-journeyman-gmt/


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

You need to type in the code _MAKOSALE._



Rocat said:


> One hour later and it is showing $160 which is $10 more than it was a few days ago. This price increase just helped save me money
> 
> **edit**
> 
> forgot to type in the word "me" earlier. oops.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I just bought one of these yesterday. I spent the extra $6 for the bracelet version.

Burei SM-15013 - *$55.99* *(Only 3 left)*
NH36A movement, 41mm stainless case, 50M WR










OR

Burei SM-15013 - *$49.99* (on leather)


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Edox delfin. The lowest i found.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302449179440


----------



## mikescanlan (May 4, 2017)

Mass Drop has a couple different Oris Aquis for sale. $899.99 on a strap $1099.99 on a bracelet. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/oris-a...ontent=1518092862574.456509508306537409467959


----------



## jackP (Oct 31, 2013)

mikescanlan said:


> Mass Drop has a couple different Oris Aquis for sale. $899.99 on a strap $1099.99 on a bracelet. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/oris-a...ontent=1518092862574.456509508306537409467959


I just saw this tooOris Aquis Depth Gauge Automatic on Steelfor 1700 is making me think about it. I have been on the hunt and that's a good deal.

Does any one know how the high end watches on massdrop are packaged? Grey market obviously but how do you esquire about box, papers, warranty??


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

mikescanlan said:


> Mass Drop has a couple different Oris Aquis for sale. $899.99 on a strap $1099.99 on a bracelet. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/oris-a...ontent=1518092862574.456509508306537409467959


They also have the slightly larger 45.5mm small seconds versions for $1149.99 on rubber or $1199.99 on steel.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Re: Oris Aquis

Not a fan of polished bracelets so I have the above on rubber. It's fantastic. The orange really pops and the adjustable clasp is great. Some may not like the polished ceramic bezel instead of the brushed on earlier models but I love it. I think the handset on this Aquis generation is more attractive and a better match to the style of the watch than the petal style hands of the previous generation. I have the blue SS on blue rubber as well and while it obviously wears larger than the 43.5mm model, it still wears great. 7.5 inch wrist for reference:


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I had the new orange Aquis and it was gorgeous, as well as a definite step up from the original.

Oddly, all of the Aquis I’ve looked at have very fine scratches in the inner AR. If you hold them up in outdoor sunlight, they all seem to suffer. 99.9% of people won’t notice though.


----------



## Adramyttium (Mar 2, 2017)

One left. Love this Alpina.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...MIidfAsp6X2QIVAptpCh0J7QWiEAEYASABEgIhxfD_BwE









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adramyttium (Mar 2, 2017)

And I just realized I posted a picture of the non-workday hours version. This is the right model.









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## bopat23 (Apr 16, 2015)

A very attractive Alpina. Looks like certified has a few nice Alpina options at good price points at the moment.


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

Adramyttium said:


> And I just realized I posted a picture of the non-workday hours version. This is the right model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do the 7, 8, and 18 not have any colors associated with them? That would drive me crazy. I could possibly understand 6 and 18, but the current design is bizarre.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Penfold36 said:


> Why do the 7, 8, and 18 not have any colors associated with them? That would drive me crazy. I could possibly understand 6 and 18, but the current design is bizarre.


It looks to me like white and blue for day and night, red for work day 9-5.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

skyleth said:


> It looks to me like white and blue for day and night, red for work day 9-5.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


My 7 to 6 wont fit....

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

_
Why do the 7, 8, and 18 not have any colors associated with them? That would drive me crazy. I could possibly understand 6 and 18, but the current design is bizarre.
_
White is daytime, blue is nighttime, red in white is office hours in your second time zone. It's different but I like it.

The watch promotes a glacier conservation project.


----------



## Adramyttium (Mar 2, 2017)

Penfold36 said:


> Why do the 7, 8, and 18 not have any colors associated with them? That would drive me crazy. I could possibly understand 6 and 18, but the current design is bizarre.


This version is more frequently discounted for that reason, I think.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Rainshadow said:


> The watch promotes a glacier conservation project.


Noble but still too many words on the dial.

_Looking for any excuse to not buy it...
_


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Tanker G1 said:


> Noble but still too many words on the dial.
> 
> _Looking for any excuse to not buy it...
> _


Tudor Pelagos: - Hold my beer.


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks for the answers. It was driving me crazy. It makes sense, I guess, but I still don't care for it.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Tudor Pelagos: - Hold my beer.


link?


----------



## Adramyttium (Mar 2, 2017)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Tudor Pelagos: - Hold my beer.


Or for that matter, the Rolex Daytona.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

taike said:


> link?


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

frogles said:


> https://wristwatchreview.com/2015/04/21/exclusive-review-the-filson-journeyman-gmt/


Aww too bad. It almost made me buy a watch made by Shinola.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Negative space on the dial? No thanks, that's where the devil tells time:


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

That said as a deal the Tissot Le Locle on a strap is $289 for the rest of the 8th on Jomashop if you pay through Amazon Pay with code AMZPAY50:
https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0064071603300.html

That is I think the cheapest I've seen the Swatch 80 hour power reserve movement that Hamilton, Certina, and Mido also use.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

Is $4,095.00 a good deal for the Tag Monaco Denim or has anyone seen it cheaper? I've seen plenty of Tag signs here in HK so I'll check it out eventually.

Joma has it at https://www.jomashop.com/tag-heuer-watch-caw211p-fc6356.html.

Also what about $3,750.00 for the OG Monaco 12? https://www.jomashop.com/tag-heuer-monaco-caw2111-fc6183.html

View attachment 12879301
Denim
View attachment 12879303
OG 12


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

I took delivery of the straps today... quality is on par with my $20 Barton straps. I highly recommend these and already placed another order. Thanks!


BikerJeff said:


> Had a couple of the cheap Ebay canvas straps turn up today from China. Cant really go wrong for just over £1 each.
> Bunged the black one on my Seiko 5 baby monster.....
> 
> (Images omitted)
> ...


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

You guys talk about to many words on the dial of that Alpina - EDOX few pages before had WATER written two times in two lines on the dial!)))


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Deleted - Sorry not a deal


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> SKX007 at Jomashop for $139 with free shipping when purchased with amazon pay:
> https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-mens-watch-skx007k2.html
> View attachment 12879463


Dont think the math is right....

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

ronragus said:


> Dont think the math is right....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


??? $189 - $50 (amazon pay) = $139 ???
Where did I go wrong?
Thanks


----------



## porsche959 (Feb 3, 2011)

drwindsurf said:


> ??? $189 - $50 (amazon pay) = $139 ???
> Where did I go wrong?
> Thanks


i think you are missing the "need to spend min $300 for $50 off" part


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Not a Deal


porsche959 said:


> i think you are missing the "need to spend min $300 for $50 off" part


Thanks guys...I totally missed that part.
I was really excited to get the SKX for my son at that price 
Thanks again and sorry


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> Not a Deal
> 
> Thanks guys...I totally missed that part.
> I was really excited to get the SKX for my son at that price
> Thanks again and sorry


They where going around that price with the eBay coupon last week. May happen again


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> Not a Deal
> 
> Thanks guys...I totally missed that part.
> I was really excited to get the SKX for my son at that price
> Thanks again and sorry


https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-SKX0...397701?hash=item2390a21905:g:5gMAAOSwyXNZ6T8D

No worries. If you would be interested in the rubber strap version, here it is for $144 from this ebay seller with discount code PCNTOPSALES.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> No worries. If you would be interested in the rubber strap version, here it is for $144 from this ebay seller with discount code PCNTOPSALES.


Thank you yinzburgher I will send it to my son to see if he likes it...I think it is perfect 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

drwindsurf said:


> Thank you yinzburgher I will send to my to see if he likes it...I think it is perfect
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You can get the Citizen Promaster Eco-Drive BN0150 or BN0151 off eBay (LePerfect) for *$133.99* I realize they are solar quartz, and not automatics, but they will keep running for over a decade with very little care or maintenance, and greater accuracy.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*PRICE DROP*_
*Bulova Classic 96C125 *(Blue) "Day Date" - *$129.00* ______________________________________*Bulova Classic 96C127* (Silver) - *$169.99 2 Left in Stock
*39mm x 10.3mm, Miyota quartz movement, 30M WR


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

That's the cheapest if have seen these Citizens. I have used this ebay seller once before with no issues.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

MEzz said:


> That's the cheapest if have seen these Citizens. I have used this ebay seller once before with no issues.


Amazon had the black one (BN0150) for $109.99 a couple of days ago, but only for an hour or two before they sold out. The blue one (BN0151) is $8 more on Amazon.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Burei 7022* automatic w/Roman numerals *- $54.99 *Add Coupon in Watch Category for an* Extra 8% OFF ($50.59)*
42mm x 11mm stainless steel case, Seiko NH36A movement, onion crown, display back, 50M WR




*Ochstin OC2002* automatic skeleton watch - *$28.27* Add Coupon in Watch Category for an *Extra 8% OFF($26.01)*
42mm x 12mm stainless steel case, PTS decorated automatic skeleton movement, 30M WR, luminous dial and hands, 5 colorway choices


----------



## malizna77 (Dec 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> My 7 to 6 wont fit....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


You are working to much

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Rainshadow said:


> _
> Why do the 7, 8, and 18 not have any colors associated with them? That would drive me crazy. I could possibly understand 6 and 18, but the current design is bizarre.
> _
> White is daytime, blue is nighttime, red in white is office hours in your second time zone. It's different but I like it.
> ...


Yup. It tells the wearer that on the other time zone, between 7-9 the other person/people are probably awake but not yet at the office, so can call but not as effective as 9. And likewise at the end of the work day, driving home (out of the office).


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Amazon had the black one (BN0150) for $109.99 a couple of days ago, but only for an hour or two before they sold out. The blue one (BN0151) is $8 more on Amazon.


I saw that one too but they were sold-out pretty quickly


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

bargain, not deal:

This stainless, screwback Citizen ana-digi JM5460-01E 40mm x 11mm can be found for under $90, $95 on bracelet, on ebay, creation and Long Island. I like the Frankenstein pushers and how they line up with the indices. "Back light on digital display."

https://www.longislandwatch.com/Citizen_JM5460_01E_Analog_Digital_Watch_p/jm5460-01e.htm


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

malizna77 said:


> You are working to much
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


You must be talking to my wife. If you could put a call into my boss for me I'd appreciate it.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

I couldn't help myself! :-d Just ordered the last one of this Alpina Alpiner 4 from CWS for $460 net delivered after cashback.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Decently low price on this specific model of Seiko Samurai SRPB49 $315

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/322923091349

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Amazon has the blacked out Bulova Snorkel for $130 with free shipping & returns. Appears to be the lowest ever price. I have the orange version of this watch and it's fantastic. 2nd pic courtesy of the internet.

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accut...0I6BKQLI/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_sims?ie=UTF8

View attachment 12880987


View attachment 12881011


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

15% off everything at Panatime using code Love18

Panerai & Breitling Watch Bands, Watch Straps & Buckles | Panatime


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Spinnaker Cahill On watches.com
145 -10% 
View attachment 12881291









this is the 43 mm version, they also have the midsize 39 mm one for 175. i just got the one above and it is very well done. Not bad at all for a fashion brand.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

mikksteel said:


> Amazon has the blacked out Bulova Snorkel for $130 with free shipping & returns. Appears to be the lowest ever price. I have the orange version of this watch and it's fantastic. 2nd pic courtesy of the internet.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accut...0I6BKQLI/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_sims?ie=UTF8
> 
> ...


Areatrend has the similar looking Moonview for $135. Not the cheapest this piece has been, and the Snorkel has the movable bezel, but they both have the same bracelet and the same smooooth second hand.

https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova...black-stainless-steel-quartz-watch-1681921001


















Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Any good ZULU strap deals out there?

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## mmmSR (Nov 26, 2016)

Speaking of that black Bulova Moonview deal above (on AreaTrend for 135), that AreaTrend's "women's" rosegold Moonview is still active for 42.95: https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova-womens-accutron-ii-97b128-white-leather-quartz-watch-1681921043









Aaaaand, add me to the club formed on tens of previous pages  It has finally reached me internationally through customs and here it is, on the universally hated Seiko Alpinist's strap (never had issues with it, until I put the Alpinist on the bracelet and stowed the strap away, don't know why all the hate...):

















On AreaTrend:

- AreaTrend's international shipping to EU was through Asendia, it got to Swiss Post and the last-mile delivery and customs clearance was through my country's post office (similar to DHL Global Mail which works in the same way, but through Deutsche Post).

- The packaging was surprisingly abysmal, just a carton box almost the exact size of two Bulova watch boxes in it, no padding in-between at all. Thankfully, Bulova boxes have foam padding on the top, so it survived the trip with no issues, but Ashford or Massdrop do pack watches an order of magnitude better (a box in a box with those plastic air bags, etc.)

- Given I had to pay the international shipping of ca 30 USD and it was the same regardless whether buying one watch or two, I took two at once, one for me to replace the strap, one as a backup gift for female family members. It surprised me in how very differing states those two were:
--- One arrived with pink sticker on the caseback with date 11/19 (I guess it's the battery expiration date after battery change, have seen that on store display watches before), booklet of 2015 and no foil.
--- The second had foil on the back, scratched out price on the tag on strap and no booklet in the box.
None of them had front foil, one even had some speck like some crystal damage and it couldn't be cleaned normally, but it went away with rubbing alcohol.

On the watch itself:

- The rosegold (after replacing the white strap to create some contrast) is gorgeous in person, as was noted several pages back - it's more of a copper tone than rose tone or gold tone, it looks beautiful.

- The crown hidden behind the bezel is an eye-catching design (guess it ties back to original Accutrons which had pull-out crowns on the caseback and no visible traditional crowns on the side), but on the other hand, it is very hard to use. Luckily, being a quartz, the crown doesn't have to be used often.

- The dial is sleek and clean, 5 min indices are raised and luminiscent, the BULOVA ACCUTRON II text seems applied (raised a little above the dial) and there is no other gibberish like "WATER RESIST", "Japan Mvt" (that one is on the back) or such.

- The smooth seconds hand is way less captivating than I thought it would be from the YouTube videos... You can still see the hand jumping, albeit in very minor steps. It looks like twice faster 28800 bph mechanical (but I'm that "special" person who back in the day of CRTs saw flickering in CRT displays even with 85 Hz refresh, so YMMV). On the other hand, it is very refreshing to take a "mechanical" smooth seconds hand watch in the morning without having to set the time and date again or having a large set of winders (this also nullifies the above disadvantage of hard-to-use crown). EDIT: After a bit of googling, it seems that Accutron IIs are 16 bps, so the "twice the 28800 bph" observation might be actually correct.

- What kind of women did Bulova made these "women's" watch for? It has 42 mm diameter and on my male 6.5-inch wrist, I had the original white strap on second-to-smallest hole! Maybe this is a reason while they're on such a sale, it didn't fit women, non-WIS men wouldn't buy it for the white strap, but WUS audience found a way around with a simple strap change ... Nevertheless, with my wrist size, I wouldn't take anything larger than 38 mm as a dress watch and 40 mm watch as a casual watch, but this 42 mm still passes nicely because of lugs hidden behind the bezel (shortening the lug-to-lug). So don't fear the 42 mm at all, it wears way smaller.

Given the outstanding price they are selling at, even if the above reads as negative remarks, it is still well worth it and one of the best deals here in a few years (counting in that Hamilton Khaki Chrono 7750 with double stacked coupon that I got and that Eterna 1935 and Eterna Pulsemeter that I missed). I was looking for getting into Bulovas before, partially because of being born in the country Joseph Bulova came from, partially because of that awesome Mad Men series opening ( 



 ), partially beacuse of that awesome seconds hand - and this tipped the scales even while being between jobs with no current income...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I was about to pull the trigger for my wife until you said 42mm. That’s ridiculous for women. Stupid in fact.


----------



## mmmSR (Nov 26, 2016)

Agree that the whole concept of 42 mm women's watch is ridiculous. You have a men-sized watch in women-styling... And that may actually be the reason why 500 MSRP watch is being sold for 40 instead of 'traditional' 150... So to make it work, you either:

- remove that women's styling (change the white strap to brown or black) and wear it as a men's watch, or

- have a woman capable of wearing that watch size (me, as a man with those puny little 6.5-inch wrists, I was surprised that my shorter and smaller mom has larger wrist than I do and, e.g., my top-of-what-I-can-wear 40 mm Oris fits her easily).


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

In two years of searching and considering, I still haven't adequately sated my desire for the right red-black racing chronograph:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-black-red-racing-style-chronographs-2931602.html

One of the ones recommended in that thread, which does tempt me, is on a good sale at Jomashop right now.

Tissot PRS 516 automatic chronograph, model T079.427.27.057.00. Coupon code 'BFTIST150' makes it $499. I don't see it below the $600s anywhere else.

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0794272705700.html


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> In two years of searching and considering, I still haven't adequately sated my desire for the right red-black racing chronograph:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-black-red-racing-style-chronographs-2931602.html
> 
> ...


This chrono is nice and sporty (looks like TAG) - only problem is unserviceable C01 chrono. Rotor looks like it is renewed version.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

mmmSR said:


> Agree that the whole concept of 42 mm women's watch is ridiculous. You have a men-sized watch in women-styling... And that may actually be the reason why 500 MSRP watch is being sold for 40 instead of 'traditional' 150... So to make it work, you either:
> 
> - remove that women's styling (change the white strap to brown or black) and wear it as a men's watch, or
> 
> - have a woman capable of wearing that watch size (me, as a man with those puny little 6.5-inch wrists, I was surprised that my shorter and smaller mom has larger wrist than I do and, e.g., my top-of-what-I-can-wear 40 mm Oris fits her easily).


My wife wears it like a boyfriend/husband watch. It wears pretty well. If anyone can pull off a large watch, it would be women, who are used to wearing large items as jewelry.
(She hated the white strap because it would get dirty too quickly)









From Rick's LG G6


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

WOW!!! just did a google search on "unserviceable C01 chrono" the very first thing i read made me feel quite sick about it.

google it, read it, then buy it if you want. KUDOS to KirS124....hat tip to you


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks fine on her. It would look like a dish strapped onto my wife's wrist.



MstrDabbles said:


> My wife wears it like a boyfriend/husband watch. It wears pretty well. If anyone can pull off a large watch, it would be women, who are used to wearing large items as jewelry.
> (She hated the white strap because it would get dirty too quickly)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

MstrDabbles;45249921If anyone can pull off a large watch said:


> Amen to that. For example, the definitely-not-svelte Rolex Daytona is very popular with the ladies.
> 
> I would've got the Accutron to the Mrs if she didn't already have a very similar-looking rose gold Longines. Now, I would've got it for myself had the 12-hour bezel been movable; I'm always on the lookout for GMT watches. Oh well, my wallet is grateful


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Sarbie said:


> WOW!!! just did a google search on "unserviceable C01 chrono" the very first thing i read made me feel quite sick about it.
> 
> google it, read it, then buy it if you want. KUDOS to KirS124....hat tip to you


What are you reading that's eliciting that reaction?

This comes up every time the C01.211 chrono movement is brought up. Yes, it has some plastic parts. (GASP!!!)

But my Internet searches turn up a whole lot of not-very-well-evidenced negative anecdotes, and just as many, if not more, people saying their watches with the movement have worked just fine for them.


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

https://omegaforums.net/threads/system51-why-bother-swatch.28026/



WorthTheWrist said:


> What are you reading that's eliciting that reaction?
> 
> This comes up every time the C01.211 chrono movement is brought up. Yes, it has some plastic parts. (GASP!!!)
> 
> But my Internet searches turn up a whole lot of not-very-well-evidenced negative anecdotes, and just as many, if not more, people saying their watches with the movement have worked just fine for them.


if i am having a knee jerk reaction or the beers have me researching something totally different let me know. 
..........sounds bad


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

MstrDabbles said:


> Any good ZULU strap deals out there?
> 
> From Rick's LG G6


You check out Watch Gecko?


----------



## Nessism (Dec 3, 2009)

So, I posted about a Alpina Startimer deal here a few weeks back...https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...-thread-7-2018-a-4604625-11.html#post45059435

Got the watch from Touch of Modern and all seemed good. Noticed the watch was gaining time so did a timed test and quantified that at 1 min 15 sec per day. Contacted TOM and two days later they came back at me and asked if I hand wound it. WTF? Told them the watch is fully wound and then another day or so passes before they sent me an RMA. Note on attachment states that it will take "up to 12 weeks" since watches are handled on first in and first out basis.

I realize that gray market goods don't get a proper manufacturers warranty but I was expecting more from TOM. Guess my point is that there is risk involved with purchasing from sellers like them.

In the end I decided to gamble and crack open the case myself and adjust the beat timing. Got it close so now fingers are crossed that's all it needed.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Magnetized?



Nessism said:


> So, I posted about a Alpina Startimer deal here a few weeks back...https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...-thread-7-2018-a-4604625-11.html#post45059435
> 
> Got the watch from Touch of Modern and all seemed good. Noticed the watch was gaining time so did a timed test and quantified that at 1 min 15 sec per day. Contacted TOM and two days later they came back at me and asked if I hand wound it. WTF? Told them the watch is fully wound and then another day or so passes before they sent me an RMA. Note on attachment states that it will take "up to 12 weeks" since watches are handled on first in and first out basis.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Sarbie said:


> https://omegaforums.net/threads/system51-why-bother-swatch.28026/
> 
> if i am having a knee jerk reaction or the beers have me researching something totally different let me know.
> ..........sounds bad


You can see the C01 movement further down on that page(posted by a guy defending the use of plastic parts), but the first picture is from the Sistem51 movement, which is almost all plastic and uses an automated production process, it is an entirely different product than what's in the Tissot.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Nomos Orion 38 Datum Weib Men's Hand Wind Watch - 381 | Dexclusive.com

If you can deal with the date being too close to the edge of the dial(it should be at 3 o'clock imo, or, ideally, not there at all) this seems like a good price for a new Nomos


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> I was about to pull the trigger for my wife until you said 42mm. That's ridiculous for women. Stupid in fact.


I'm absolutely positive women appreciate knowing what you think is ridiculous for them.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

ManOnTime said:


> I'm absolutely positive women appreciate knowing what you think is ridiculous for them.


Wow. I meant that Bulova should know better. But you knew that right? Just needed to signal your virtue superiority over me.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A seller on Amazon has the Victorinox Swiss Army Classic Infantry Vintage Automatic, blue dial on bracelet, model 241524, for $299.99. It's not selling very many other places at the moment, but the few where it is seem to be in the $400s and $500s.

38mm, sapphire, ETA2824-2 movement.

https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Classic-Infantry-Vintage-Automatic/dp/B0069WDGTK/

View attachment 12883205


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

about $10-15 off on the model I looked at- Orient Bambino V4









https://www.passthewatch.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=fac08


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ very nice watch, and price!


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Nessism said:


> So, I posted about a Alpina Startimer deal here a few weeks back...https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...-thread-7-2018-a-4604625-11.html#post45059435
> 
> Got the watch from Touch of Modern and all seemed good. Noticed the watch was gaining time so did a timed test and quantified that at 1 min 15 sec per day. Contacted TOM and two days later they came back at me and asked if I hand wound it. WTF? Told them the watch is fully wound and then another day or so passes before they sent me an RMA. Note on attachment states that it will take "up to 12 weeks" since watches are handled on first in and first out basis.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experience and glad that you were able to resolve the problem on your own. I currently have an Alpina Seastrong diver in transit which is my first order from TOM, as I've been hesitant to order from them due to their 'all sales final' policy. While it would have been nice if they offered you a replacement, it seems that their policy is to repair it with their own warranty service which is pretty common among many grey market watch sellers (particularly once the watch has been unwrapped or had tags removed, not clear regarding the status of yours.) It has been suggested elsewhere on this forum that when purchasing from grey market sources you should ensure that the discount is sufficient to cover the cost of paying for a nominal repair which may arise on your own since their service departments are often less than desirable. Of course there's no way to predict when such service may be needed or its cost, but hopefully with all of the deals we take advantage of we end up ahead of the game in the long run even if we lose some money for repairs on a particular purchase. Enjoy your Alpina, they make great watches at very attractive prices (especially when discounted! ;-))


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

NOT A DEAL



Nessism said:


> So, I posted about a Alpina Startimer deal here a few weeks back...https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...-thread-7-2018-a-4604625-11.html#post45059435
> 
> Got the watch from Touch of Modern and all seemed good. Noticed the watch was gaining time so did a timed test and quantified that at 1 min 15 sec per day. Contacted TOM and two days later they came back at me and asked if I hand wound it. WTF? Told them the watch is fully wound and then another day or so passes before they sent me an RMA. Note on attachment states that it will take "up to 12 weeks" since watches are handled on first in and first out basis.
> 
> ...





mannal said:


> Magnetized?


I suspect mannal is right and your watch is magnetized. I have an Incursore which all of the sudden started running much like yours, over one minute fast per day. I don't know how it happened or even all the ways it can happen. Maybe I set the watch too close to electronics? I decided to buy this figuring at worst I'm out $15. To my pleasant surprise it actually worked. I set the watch face down and pushed the red button while slowly lifting the watch, repeating face up. Wore the watch all this past week and it's +7 spd. Neat.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

ManOnTime said:


> I'm absolutely positive women appreciate knowing what you think is ridiculous for them.


They will once I take the time to mansplain it to them.


----------



## maxbill (Oct 13, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> _*Tevise T801A *_automatic* - Flash Sale: $17.99*
> 43mm stainless steel case, stainless bracelet with solid links, display back, 3 colors available
> 
> 
> [URL="https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_655844.html?lkid=13006231"]




Ha, it was so cheap I ordered one (black) just to see how long it will run


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

Wristwatching said:


> Nomos Orion 38 Datum Weib Men's Hand Wind Watch - 381 | Dexclusive.com
> 
> If you can deal with the date being too close to the edge of the dial(it should be at 3 o'clock imo, or, ideally, not there at all) this seems like a good price for a new Nomos


Was it priced at $1925 at the time you posted?

About the date, I am kinda hooked on the 6 o'clock position now. I get a bit ocd about symmetry sometimes, and I think it looks more even left-to-right that way. But, either way, does the date really need to be such a huge size? Even the word "Nomos" is small in comparison. Oh well, easier to read at least.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A seller on Amazon has the Victorinox Swiss Army Classic Infantry Vintage Automatic, blue dial on bracelet, model 241524, for $299.99. It's not selling very many other places at the moment, but the few where it is seem to be in the $400s and $500s.
> 
> 38mm, sapphire, ETA2824-2 movement.
> 
> ...


I got this for Christmas. Seems like a lot of watch for the price. Nice weekend beater.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

For what it’s worth, @Wristwatching, many consider that movement’s date wheel a feat of engineering, especially with constant seconds right next to it. It’s a pretty thin movement and a date wheel that far outboard is usually more desirable than one close in. As far as design language, 6 o’clock dates is what Nomos does.


----------



## Nessism (Dec 3, 2009)

Tanker G1 said:


> I suspect mannal is right and your watch is magnetized. I have an Incursore which all of the sudden started running much like yours, over one minute fast per day. I don't know how it happened or even all the ways it can happen. Maybe I set the watch too close to electronics? I decided to buy this figuring at worst I'm out $15. To my pleasant surprise it actually worked. I set the watch face down and pushed the red button while slowly lifting the watch, repeating face up. Wore the watch all this past week and it's +7 spd. Neat.


Bought that demagnitizer. Thanks for the link. I almost hope it doesn't work because I've already adjusted the timing and damn, those screws are small! I've almost given up hope of getting into movement overhaul because my hands are not steady enough! It sucks getting old.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks to whoever posted about benarus moray 40 brass. Received it yesterday and wearing today after some vinegar patina this morning. Loving it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Btw bulova 96c125 is down to $114.90 on Amazon. Pretty nice looking watch at a very versatile size of 39mm.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0716DMPM1/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=A15NPYXTCVC4BM&psc=1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick2412 (Apr 23, 2017)

Soh1982 said:


> Btw bulova 96c125 is down to $114.90 on Amazon. Pretty nice looking watch at a very versatile size of 39mm.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0716DMPM1/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=A15NPYXTCVC4BM&psc=1
> 
> ...


I wish they stuck the high frequency quartz in to this watch.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

nick2412 said:


> I wish they stuck the high frequency quartz in to this watch.


I didn't realize that it doesn't. That's a real shame.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Soh1982 said:


> I didn't realize that it doesn't. That's a real shame.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Soh1982 said:


> Btw bulova 96c125 is down to $114.90 on Amazon. Pretty nice looking watch at a very versatile size of 39mm.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0716DMPM1/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=A15NPYXTCVC4BM&psc=1
> 
> ...


This is a looker but Bulova has paltry lume. Admit it, it is.

And this bracelet has no micro adjustments. Half links never work for me.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> I suspect mannal is right and your watch is magnetized. I have an Incursore which all of the sudden started running much like yours, over one minute fast per day. I don't know how it happened or even all the ways it can happen. Maybe I set the watch too close to electronics? I decided to buy this figuring at worst I'm out $15. To my pleasant surprise it actually worked. I set the watch face down and pushed the red button while slowly lifting the watch, repeating face up. Wore the watch all this past week and it's +7 spd. Neat.


I'd read mixed reviews about the blue cased Chinese demagnetizer being able to demagnetize a cased watch so interesting to see it works well enough. I might pick one up just for using on tools and such. I already have the larger pass through type made in USA which works exceptionally well.
https://www.esslinger.com/heavy-duty-demagnetizer-and-magnetizer-combination-large/


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

NOT A DEAL

Thought I would swing by tj Maxx (Fresno CA) since there were some good deals mentioned last month. Picked this up for 99. Not bad at all.









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

impetusera said:


> I'd read mixed reviews about the blue cased Chinese demagnetizer being able to demagnetize a cased watch so interesting to see it works well enough. I might pick one up just for using on tools and such. I already have the larger pass through type made in USA which works exceptionally well.
> https://www.esslinger.com/heavy-duty-demagnetizer-and-magnetizer-combination-large/


What would the $15 one do that the one you own doesn't already do? (Real question; I don't know anything about demagnetizers. I assumed they all worked in the same way.)


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Soh1982 said:


> Thanks to whoever posted about benarus moray 40 brass. Received it yesterday and wearing today after some vinegar patina this morning. Loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's sexy


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

batmansk6 said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Thought I would swing by tj Maxx (Fresno CA) since there were some good deals mentioned last month. Picked this up for 99. Not bad at all.
> 
> ...


This same watch has been $129 in my local store for months, it's recently been marked up to $259. Maybe for Valentines Day or maybe they're onto the WUS crowd.
A good buy at $99.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Kind of a deal, sort of......

TJMaxx stores are computer-controlled. I've been told that inventory is tracked and at a certain age, marked for clearance. I've seen this happen at both my local stores.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Is this thread only for retail deals or can I post deals from Ebay I find for good used watches?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

parsig9 said:


> Is this thread only for retail deals or can I post deals from Ebay I find for good used watches?


eBay deals are posted all the time. No auctions, please.
Edit: Fixed auto-correct


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

TheSanDiegan said:


> They will once I take the time to mansplain it to them.


Thanks for the laugh pal, I added that other poster to my ignore list long ago. Got tired of him shoving his view around here. I suggest you do the same


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Ok so only BIN. Cool.

Here ya go then. 
Longines COSD $499
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Longines-H...421639?hash=item1ca1126547:g:GC4AAOSwkTRaf3r0









and a Fortis for $728
https://www.ebay.com/itm/FORTIS-For...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Leperfect on eBay has Citizen CA0621-05L for $129.99. Decent deal on a decent watch.

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Chan....l7534&rvr_id=0&ul_noapp=true&epid=2146568763










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

If you have a KOHLS card you can stack LOVE30 and WATCHES10. I also had $20 in Kohls cash. I grabbed a SRPB51

Edit: Looks like I also scored another $40 in Kohl's $. Not sure if that is unique to me.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

mannal said:


> If you have a KOHLS card you can stack LOVE30 and WATCHES10. I also had $20 in Kohls cash. I grabbed a SRPB51


Nice!

Pictures man, pictures. 










Although I am curious since it is Saturday night and a new ad comes out tomorrow, what the Seiko prices will be and what discounts will be available.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

This will be my second attempt at sourcing a Samurai from Kohls. My pepsi did not pass inspection. Cool thing is, if I have issues, Kohls is down the street.

Pic's when it arrives.



Rocat said:


> Nice!
> 
> Pictures man, pictures.
> 
> ...


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Looks like you may score Kohl's $ as well. I got $40 after I competed my transaction.



mannal said:


> This will be my second attempt at sourcing a Samurai from Kohls. My pepsi did not pass inspection. Cool thing is, if I have issues, Kohls is down the street.
> 
> Pic's when it arrives.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$349 for a Mido Multifort

https://www.jomashop.com/mido-watch-m0184301106200.html


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

mannal said:


> This will be my second attempt at sourcing a Samurai from Kohls. My pepsi did not pass inspection. Cool thing is, if I have issues, Kohls is down the street.
> 
> Pic's when it arrives.


My Pepsi Samurai passed my initial inspection. The crown and crown guards, bezel, chapter ring, and dial all looked good to my eyes this afternoon. I hear you about the Kohls cash. I am planning to see what the Seiko prices are tomorrow before I decide what to do with the KC. I may end up just giving it to the wife so she can go spend money on the Kids clothes for school.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

One of you got that COSD?
Gone fast after I posted. Glad for you. Almost did it myself.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Casio G-Shock GWA1100-1A3, 48.4mm x 17.3mm (per Jomashop), 200m WR, (UPDATE) sapphire crystal, MB6 atomic, compass, tough solar, tough movement, world time, chronograph. *$250 incl. free shipping* from areatrend.com (*10% discount* for newsletter signup).

$398 is lowest price I find anywhere else (ebay, walmart, amazon) _and these listings are areatrend's_ (as a 3rd party). Easy to find listings for $500+ from other sellers, so this $250 price looks like quite an outlier.

Product page: https://www.casio.com/products/archive/watches/g-shock/gwa1100-1a3
Manual: http://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw5311.pdfPhotos and description of features by AZ Fine Time (note: infomercial posing as review): https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/g-shock-aviation-gwa1100-1a3-review-907045.html

https://www.areatrend.com/us/casio-mens-g-shock-gwa1100-1a3-black-resin-quartz-watch-1681910592

Photo from Jomashop, where it's OOS at $379:










UPDATE: It _is_ sapphire (from AreaTrend product shot on walmart.com):


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

Great deal but something is wrong for me. When I try to add it to my cart all I get is an error message:
"We don't have as many "Casio Men's G-Shock GWA1100-1A3 Black Resin Japanese Quartz Sport Watch" as you requested."
Does that mean sold out? I have never dealt with Areatrend so not sure about the website. Can anyone help?



BostonCharlie said:


> Casio G-Shock GWA1100-1A3, 48.4mm x 17.3mm (per Jomashop), 200m WR, (UPDATE) sapphire crystal, MB6 atomic, compass, tough solar, tough movement, world time, chronograph. *$250 incl. free shipping* from areatrend.com (*10% discount* for newsletter signup).
> 
> $398 is lowest price I find anywhere else (ebay, walmart, amazon) _and these listings are areatrend's_ (as a 3rd party). Easy to find listings for $500+ from other sellers, so this $250 price looks like quite an outlier.
> 
> ...


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Tokeiski said:


> Great deal but something is wrong for me. When I try to add it to my cart all I get is an error message:
> "We don't have as many "Casio Men's G-Shock GWA1100-1A3 Black Resin Japanese Quartz Sport Watch" as you requested."
> Does that mean sold out? I have never dealt with Areatrend so not sure about the website. Can anyone help?


Their site was a little glitchy for me, too, although I didn't get that message. Hope they aren't out. Keep trying, I guess. At one point I restarted my browser, and that seemed to help.

UPDATE: I just logged into AreaTrend and checked the listing. It said "In Stock" and it let me add one to my cart. HTH


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> Robotaz said:
> 
> 
> > I was about to pull the trigger for my wife until you said 42mm. That's ridiculous for women. Stupid in fact.
> ...


Lol at you. This is a place to share opinions freely.


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

Well after trying 3 pcs, 2 different browsers, and a cookie clear, I was finally able to get it to work. Two ordered at what seems to be a cracking deal, and the best part....only $9 shipping to Tokyo Japan!! That's cheaper than I can send documents, never mind a brace of Casio's. Thanks to BostonCharlie!!



BostonCharlie said:


> Casio G-Shock GWA1100-1A3, 48.4mm x 17.3mm (per Jomashop), 200m WR, (UPDATE) sapphire crystal, MB6 atomic, compass, tough solar, tough movement, world time, chronograph. *$250 incl. free shipping* from areatrend.com (*10% discount* for newsletter signup).
> 
> $398 is lowest price I find anywhere else (ebay, walmart, amazon) _and these listings are areatrend's_ (as a 3rd party). Easy to find listings for $500+ from other sellers, so this $250 price looks like quite an outlier.
> 
> ...


----------



## rudesiggy (Aug 1, 2016)

Amazon Warehouse has a few Orient Rays/Mako in the $130s and a few Bambinos in the $110s. It's all on Prime, so very low-risk in case you receive something with scratches or damage.


----------



## rudesiggy (Aug 1, 2016)

Amazon Warehouse *also* has at least two Hamilton Khaki mechanicals (old version) right around $200. As a comparison, Jomashop has those at $260.


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

SEIKO PROSPEX WATCHES Seiko Gent's Prospex Chrono Black Series Limited Edition SSC673P1

Black Rubber Bracelet

Code:.SSC673P1

£313.00
Cheapest in the UK selling for £400 on ebay

Can it be for found cheaper elsewhere guys.









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I ordered the black/grey Seiko Samurai for about $260, which seems like about as low as it gets. I also got $50 Kohl's cash which offsets it a bit. Thanks for the deal mannal!









If you want this deal or to look at other options there, you can stack LOVE30 and WATCHES10


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Tokeiski said:


> Well after trying 3 pcs, 2 different browsers, and a cookie clear, I was finally able to get it to work. Two ordered at what seems to be a cracking deal, and the best part....only $9 shipping to Tokyo Japan!! That's cheaper than I can send documents, never mind a brace of Casio's. Thanks to BostonCharlie!!


Glad to hear it! I suggest logging into your AreaTrend account at times to confirm your order status. Last night my order status was "Processing". This morning, it said I had no orders (yet I hadn't received any new emails from them). I hope their customer service is better than their site 

UPDATE: I emailed early Sunday morning and they gave a helpful reply three hours later -- I'm impressed. What is more, I received a shipping notification around the same time -- my order has emerged from limbo. Good service == More reason to like AreaTrend. They just need to work the kinks out of their new site, I guess.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

jk1492 said:


> Lol at you. This is a place to share opinions freely.


I agree, and I freely shared mine.

Now, if anyone wants to continue this line of discussion, let's take it to PMs and not distract from the thread any longer.


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> SEIKO PROSPEX WATCHES Seiko Gent's Prospex Chrono Black Series Limited Edition SSC673P1
> 
> Black Rubber Bracelet
> 
> ...


https://www.jherronandson.co.uk/wat...bt88XkcufYkvEk7_teeGaDWJ857OOp0RoCH2AQAvD_BwE

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

ManOnTime said:


> I agree, and I freely shared mine.
> 
> Now, if anyone wants to continue this line of discussion, let's take it to PMs and not distract from the thread any longer.


There you go again. You start the distraction and then talk down to those who react as if they're petty and shouldn't be distracting.

Keep your virtue obsession to yourself. It doesn't belong on a watch forum and the vast majority doesn't want to hear it.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> There you go again. You start the distraction and then talk down to those who react as if they're petty and shouldn't be distracting.
> 
> Keep your virtue obsession to yourself. It doesn't belong on a watch forum and the vast majority doesn't want to hear it.


Really? After playing style police for all women with that brash statement? I wasn't going to say anything and let it go, figuring maybe you realized how rude it was after ManOnTime's comment, but I guess not.



Robotaz said:


> I was about to pull the trigger for my wife until you said 42mm. *That's ridiculous for women. Stupid in fact.*


My girlfriend likes to wear large watches, and I don't appreciate you calling her stupid and ridiculous. And I'm pretty sure her female friends wouldn't appreciate it either. So why not keep to the deals discussion rather than insulting people who don't agree with your views on proper watch style?


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

Everyone can have an opinion, just keep the politically correct nonsense out.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/******-wruw-sunday-february-11-2018-******-4635885-3.html#post45261001


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Is anybody else seeing a lot of empty posts the last couple of days?

Amazon Warehouse has a Zodiac Seadragon chronograph for $760.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Really? After playing style police for all women with that brash statement? I wasn't going to say anything and let it go, figuring maybe you realized how rude it was after ManOnTime's comment, but I guess not.
> 
> My girlfriend likes to wear large watches, and I don't appreciate you calling her stupid and ridiculous. And I'm pretty sure her female friends wouldn't appreciate it either. So why not keep to the deals discussion rather than insulting people who don't agree with your views on proper watch style?


Yeah I'm sure he was targeting your wife. Thanks for being the social justice police. Please tell us more of your b.s.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> There you go again. You start the distraction and then talk down to those who react as if they're petty and shouldn't be distracting.
> 
> Keep your virtue obsession to yourself. It doesn't belong on a watch forum and the vast majority doesn't want to hear it.


+1.

Unfortunately, It's par for the course w/ that user.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Shop Worn has 15 percent off site-wide through end of day Monday with the code VALENTINE.

https://www.shopworn.com

For anyone unfamiliar with the site, they sell display model goods, including a fair selection of watches from Victorinox, Ball, and others.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

cel4145 said:


> My girlfriend likes to wear large watches, and I don't appreciate you calling her stupid and ridiculous.


Get a grip on yourself. I already said that I was talking about Bulova being stupid for thinking 42mm watches are going to sell. Obviously there are some women who wear humongous watches, like your wife. But that is not the norm and it's stupid of Bulova to even spend the time on that model. Maybe a 36mm, but 42mm from a marketing perspective is ridiculous.

I don't know why you guys are so defensive of your wives, but knock it off. I'm not talking about them. Do they know you go around representing them with attacks on innocent people? That's what would offend my wife.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

yawn


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

caktaylor said:


> Shop Worn has 15 percent off site-wide through end of day Monday with the code VALENTINE.
> 
> https://www.shopworn.com
> 
> ...


ShopWorn's definition of "sitewide' appears to be somewhat subjective. I just tried the VALENTINE code on a few watches...worked on some, not on others.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Mercer voyager ii for 249 on massdrop

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Everyone needs to knock it off. 

Over the last few months we've noticed a significant increase in the number of personal attacks and abusive comments on the site. We encourage our members to voice their opinions and argue their points. We expect the occasional disagreement, but we do not expect our members to turn on each other. We will be aggressively deleting all comments that personally attack another member, even if the comment is otherwise a well-argued observation. If we see repeated behavior we will hand out temp and perm-bans. Please help us maintain a civil level of discourse.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Everyone needs to knock it off.
> 
> Over the last few months we've noticed a significant increase in the number of personal attacks and abusive comments on the site. We encourage our members to voice their opinions and argue their points. We expect the occasional disagreement, but we do not expect our members to turn on each other. We will be aggressively deleting all comments that personally attack another member, even if the comment is otherwise a well-argued observation. If we see repeated behavior we will hand out temp and perm-bans. Please help us maintain a civil level of discourse.


Thank you.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

jk1492 said:


> Lol at you. This is a place to share opinions freely.


Admin note: _2. Members will be kind and courteous, and respectful to other members and the Moderators. No direct or indirect personal attacks or insults of any kind will be allowed. Posts which antagonize, belittle or humiliate other members and/or the Moderators will not be tolerated, nor will racism, sexism, bigotry or foul language._


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

mmmSR said:


> - Given I had to pay the international shipping of ca 30 USD and it was the same regardless whether buying one watch or two, I took two at once, one for me to replace the strap, one as a backup gift for female family members. It surprised me in how very differing states those two were:
> --- One arrived with pink sticker on the caseback with date 11/19 (I guess it's the battery expiration date after battery change, have seen that on store display watches before), booklet of 2015 and no foil.
> --- The second had foil on the back, scratched out price on the tag on strap and no booklet in the box.
> None of them had front foil, one even had some speck like some crystal damage and it couldn't be cleaned normally, but it went away with rubbing alcohol.


I'm pretty sure I paid $9.95 to the UK for mine. It hasn't arrived yet however 

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

ronragus said:


> Mercer voyager ii for 249 on massdrop
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Really good price but my least favorite watch of theirs. Maybe someday the Durham will be dropped at that price.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

batmansk6 said:


> Really good price but my least favorite watch of theirs. Maybe someday the Durham will be dropped at that price.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Or the airfoil.

From Rick's LG G6


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Get a grip on yourself. I already said that I was talking about Bulova being stupid for thinking 42mm watches are going to sell. Obviously there are some women who wear humongous watches, like your wife. But that is not the norm and it's stupid of Bulova to even spend the time on that model. Maybe a 36mm, but 42mm from a marketing perspective is ridiculous.


Well, I'm not a mind reader. When I read that post, I could only go by what the words in that post said, and Bulova was not mentioned.

If Bulova was, indeed, your intention to criticize in that post, that's problematic in a different way.

(1) There are several fashion brands that I can think of that have experimented with 42mm watches for women in recent years. I suspect that they probably know something we don't since they have access to actual marketing data, making it less likely to be a "ridiculous" marketing decision. It's easy to play armchair marketing expert in these online discussions, but that doesn't mean one has a particularly informed opinion.

(2) The idea that watch brands should only design for a perceived stylistic "norm" seems, to me, a naive view about the watch industry (or any fashion industry) as brands are always looking for that new design hit by breaking the norm. As someone who owns several Bulova watches, I'm very glad that Bulova has been a bit adventurous as a watch company, rather than sticking to "norms." I would also point out here that Bulova did not have to design a new watch or retool to manufacture the 97B128, so less investment to try the watch with women than coming up with a brand new design.

(3) Finally and most importantly, I suspect you don't have any sales data to prove that there is anything wrong with the sales revenue of the 97B128 model because it was marketed as a ladies watch. Could be the sales for the 97B128 were just as good relative to the other models in that Accutron series before the series was discontinued, or that they were average compared to Bulova's other ladies models. Who knows other than Bulova? But I'd be glad to see actual evidence to the contrary.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> Well, I'm not a mind reader. When I read that post, I could only go by what the words in that post said, and Bulova was not mentioned.
> 
> If Bulova was, indeed, your intention to criticize in that post, that's problematic in a different way.
> 
> ...


I am amazed by the wealth of information on such an important topic. Some members put so much ownership and committments on these important points that i just feel bad for being a fly on the wall. All these info need to be well considered when purchasing watch deals for sure.

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Heads up! I don't have a wife but if I did, I would buy her any watch she thinks she looks good wearing because male roommates are always idiots. Completely unrelated to that, it gets cold in the winter but, you know, not _that_ cold.

Also heads up! You can get an Invicta homage for $20 on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0759VGGGS/








Actual heads up! Amazon seller Decor Plus has a bunch of Zeppelin models at about 25% off what they were going for at LIW. Sure, they are essentially a fashion brand with borrowed heritage but they have the early 20th Century European war aesthetic down. You can also make that Axis connection with a Miyota movement inside if you are a fan of casual old timey racism.

But seriously, USD $199 for either of these sounds like a good deal:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003URRKNU/
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001051S5A/









Or march into Paris with this bad boy on (too soon?) for $409:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007CZLX9S/


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Also heads up! You can get an Invicta homage for $20 on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0759VGGGS/
> View attachment 12887673


A homage of a homage. That's inception-al.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

cel4145 said:


> (3) Finally and most importantly, I suspect you don't have any sales data to prove that there is anything wrong with the sales revenue of the 97B128 model because it was marketed as a ladies watch. Could be the sales for the 97B128 were just as good relative to the other models in that Accutron series before the series was discontinued, or that they were average compared to Bulova's other ladies models. Who knows other than Bulova? But I'd be glad to see actual evidence to the contrary.


I have no skin in the game and appreciate both sentiments while feeling no compulsion to attempt to invalidate either, but I would suggest the sales price representing a discount of >91% from the original retail price combined with the fact that Areatrend still has it in stock would indeed constitute a sales-related hard data point to indicate it wasn't exactly a marketing home run.

This has (successfully, IMO) been attributed to what is a somewhat effeminate white strap juxtaposed on a watch that is described as a man's watch (or unisex) by pretty much every other retailer (e.g., Jomashop). I think it also is worth mentioning that physiologically, an American male's wrists are statistically larger than our female (literal) counterparts. So while I can easily envision this colorway on a woman's wrist, the size is indeed large for a _lot_ of women.

But this is where, IMO, everyone who has become invested in this digression to one degree or another can benefit from better differentiating between opinions and value judgements. Of course 42mm is going to be - _in general_ - too large for many women to pull off without looking like Flava Fav's better half, but as we've already seen, there are examples of women (e.g., MrsDabbles) who pull it off rather well, and even in the instances where a woman may not, if some small-framed woman wants to hang a wall clock off her appendages, I say knock your self out (which I suppose could ironically serve as much as a warning as encouragement). My wife weighs all of 100 lbs soaking wet with tiny wrists, so I think I'll be keeping my white dial moonview (on a Hirsch brown strap now) for myself.

I know... "not a deal." So... hey look! A squirrel!









Jomashop has three colorways of the Trainmaster Legend for $689 as well (with the code VD2BA200) as their BMW PR (squirrel link above) for an extra $600 off using the code VDBA600. Happy hunting to all.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Everyone needs to knock it off.
> 
> Over the last few months we've noticed a significant increase in the number of personal attacks and abusive comments on the site. We encourage our members to voice their opinions and argue their points. We expect the occasional disagreement, but we do not expect our members to turn on each other. We will be aggressively deleting all comments that personally attack another member, even if the comment is otherwise a well-argued observation. If we see repeated behavior we will hand out temp and perm-bans. Please help us maintain a civil level of discourse.


Thanks


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Get it back on topic please.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Get it back on topic please.


I'm trying!

Here's a deal for a vintage Seiko 2220-0470 with a rare blue linen dial for under USD $200:
Antique Watch Bar: SEIKO MANUAL WINDING 2220-0470 SMW71










I pimp this dude out a lot but I've purchased from him and I like that he includes movement shots. The movement on this one is clean! Also, he does not raise or lower his prices according to the exchange rate so with the US Dollar weakening, this is becoming a better deal as the United States economy crumbles. But seriously, I collect, buy and sell a lot of Seiko Chariots so you should buy this before I do and try to flip it for a nice 20-25% margin!


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/JUNGHANS-wristwatch-self-winding-Automatic-regular/dp/B01LPH7GJ4/

If you want a German watch with authentic German heritage and not from a company with that odd sort of tone deaf branding(Junkers made planes for the Third Reich and Zeppelins are most famous for exploding lol I assume the Chinese owners just picked easily identifiable German words), Max Bill automatic for $700 is a decent bit cheaper than most.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

cel4145 said:


> Well, I'm not a mind reader. When I read that post, I could only go by what the words in that post said, and Bulova was not mentioned.
> 
> If Bulova was, indeed, your intention to criticize in that post, that's problematic in a different way.


Then you jumped in without reading far enough back to know what you're talking about. Sorry, but true. You guys attacked me and didn't even know what you're talking about.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Wristwatching said:


> https://www.amazon.com/JUNGHANS-wristwatch-self-winding-Automatic-regular/dp/B01LPH7GJ4/
> 
> If you want a German watch with authentic German heritage and not from a company with that odd sort of tone deaf branding(Junkers made planes for the Third Reich and Zeppelins are most famous for exploding lol I assume the Chinese owners just picked easily identifiable German words), Max Bill automatic for $700 is a decent bit cheaper than most.


That's true, Junghans has legitimate German heritage and even better now that they have become independent as of a decade ago. They also have legit design chops with an official Max Bill Bauhaus label even if it might just be a licensing deal at this point. The owners of Junkers and Graf Zeppelin are the German group Pointec but those brands have borrowed names that are clearly aimed at war fetishists and by doing so, they are assuming some ethically questionable heritage. Again, I think they are effectively fashion watches but I like the old timey war industry aesthetic. It reminds me of scientific instruments that I am old enough to have used while at university.

Speaking of Junghans, $505 for a pre-owned Max Bill automatic ain't too shabby:
https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/sanoya777/item/28001306/


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Attempting to get this thread back on its intended purpose.....
This particular line of Seiko 5 appeal to me as I like and appreciate a SS bezel.
For those who want an Orange Monster-esque Seiko on a budget. This one seems pretty good. It is $129 now at 99watches on eBay. Uses the 4R36. Normally it's a bit more than this. This seller is very good as I've bought a few watches from them.










https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-SRPB...m=401486181176&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

Personally I prefer the black version SRPB33 but its more at $158 but it does come with a bracelet.










https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-SRPB...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Attempting to get this thread back on its intended purpose.....
> This particular line of Seiko 5 appeal to me as I like and appreciate a SS bezel.
> For those who want an Orange Monster-esque Seiko on a budget. This one seems pretty good. It is $129 now at 99watches on eBay. Uses the 4R36. Normally it's a bit more than this. This seller is very good as I've bought a few watches from them.
> 
> ...


I toyed with getting the orange one a while ago but decided not to - because of that tiny crown. Same tiny crown on the sea urchins and while not impossible to grasp, not ideal. Otherwise, not a bad second fiddle for monsteresque looks.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

For the last time, get it back on topic folks before I hand out a few more red cards.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Wow, I really like those Seiko 5 divers! They do look like monsters, nice!

I didn't know that Seiko 5 watches used the 4R-series movements. I thought they were all 7S-series. That is a lot of watch for $129. I don't see any of these on the Seiko site, is there a page/site with all the options?


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Attempting to get this thread back on its intended purpose.....
> This particular line of Seiko 5 appeal to me as I like and appreciate a SS bezel.
> For those who want an Orange Monster-esque Seiko on a budget. This one seems pretty good. It is $129 now at 99watches on eBay. Uses the 4R36. Normally it's a bit more than this. This seller is very good as I've bought a few watches from them.
> 
> ...


If I wasn't holding out for something else........ I probably would've bought one. You know I like how the numbers, it reminds me of the price is right. +1


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Orient pilot automatic chronograph, model FTT17001B0, $150.09.
https://www.bezali.com/products/ftt17001b0

The same seller on ebay is seeking $157.99 or make offer. Might be interesting to see how much lower they'd go.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Men...ronograph-Stainless-Steel-Watch-/272996633164

View attachment 12888261


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Orient pilot automatic chronograph, model FTT17001B0, $150.09.
> https://www.bezali.com/products/ftt17001b0
> 
> The same seller on ebay is seeking $157.99 or make offer. Might be interesting to see how much lower they'd go.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Men...ronograph-Stainless-Steel-Watch-/272996633164


I think there's an error in their description. Other sites I checked they all say it's quartz and not automatic chrono. If it's really a chrono at ~$150 it would be a STEAL as opposed to a "bargain".

_Edit:_ I meant to say "if it's really an_ automatic_ chrono at ~$150..."


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Attempting to get this thread back on its intended purpose.....
> This particular line of Seiko 5 appeal to me as I like and appreciate a SS bezel.
> For those who want an Orange Monster-esque Seiko on a budget. This one seems pretty good. It is $129 now at 99watches on eBay. Uses the 4R36. Normally it's a bit more than this. This seller is very good as I've bought a few watches from them.
> 
> ...


Is it a hacking movement? I thought that all Seiko 5 were non-hacking... (which is not as bad as no hand winding like my Orient Ray 1st version, I felt so stupid when I was "kick starting it" that I bought a watch winder)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Slant said:


> I think there's an error in their description. Other sites I checked they all say it's quartz and not automatic chrono. If it's really a chrono at ~$150 it would be a STEAL as opposed to a "bargain".


Oh.

Less fun.


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Orient pilot automatic chronograph, model FTT17001B0, $150.09.
> https://www.bezali.com/products/ftt17001b0
> 
> The same seller on ebay is seeking $157.99 or make offer. Might be interesting to see how much lower they'd go.
> ...


That listing is all wrong. It's a quartz, not an automatic. I highly doubt that it is a 24mm watch with a 46mm band 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

kimloris said:


> Is it a hacking movement? I thought that all Seiko 5 were non-hacking... (which is not as bad as no hand winding like my Orient Ray 1st version, I felt so stupid when I was "kick starting it" that I bought a watch winder)


4r movements are hacking and hand winding


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

kimloris said:


> Is it a hacking movement? I thought that all Seiko 5 were non-hacking... (which is not as bad as no hand winding like my Orient Ray 1st version, I felt so stupid when I was "kick starting it" that I bought a watch winder)


These are hacking and hand winding. Seiko 5's that have srp on up in the description will have a 4r35 or 4R36 movement.
I steer clear of 7S26 Seiko 5's.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

[QUOTE=Mr. James Duffy;

“Also heads up! You can get an Invicta homage for $20 on Amazon”.

Could one even buy an automatic Japanese movement for $20?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

watchout said:


> Mr. James Duffy;
> "Also heads up! You can get an Invicta homage for $20 on Amazon".
> Could one even buy an automatic Japanese movement for $20?[/QUOTE said:
> 
> ...


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Kirk B said:


> watchout said:
> 
> 
> > So... this is definitely a case of "buyer beware". It doesn't seem reasonable that you could get a watch with a Japanese movement for $20, but Amazon says in one spot that it is indeed a Japanese movement and Amazon listings are never wrong, right? Oh wait... yeah it's probably a mistake on the Amazon listing:
> ...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Dang, I regret that joke post now. For the record, I do NOT support purchasing terrible homages of less terrible homages of a watch I have no interest in. I like to think Winner is just a brand for those who enjoy irony.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I like to think Winner is just a brand for those who enjoy irony.


"I won it in a christmas cracker!"


----------



## cyansmoker (May 6, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> A homage of a homage. That's inception-al.


"Long time energy storage mainspring new can give more strong. more stable. more long."


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Benarus watches are having a 15% off sale for Chinese New Year holidays.

Enter CNY as a code to save. Perfect time to try out their newly released Moray 38mm or the nice Moray 40mm brass I picked up earlier this year.

Cheers










Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Australians: Citizen BN0190 (black version on rubber) on clearance for under AU$225 at Myer (reduced to AU$299, then a further 25% off):


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

For UK guys..... Casio MTD1080 for a bargain price in Argos. This watch has been reduced quite a few times over the past few months, says £2 off, but thats only since its last reduction. Was around £50 at one time.
Now £28.99

Buy Casio Diver Style Backlight Black Resin Strap Watch at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Watches, Clearance jewellery and watches, Jewellery and watches.


----------



## 001 (Sep 10, 2016)

Not sure is posted already

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Edifice-Chronograph-Watch-EF-527D-1AVEF/dp/B001TK3CHI/ref=cts_wa_4_vtp


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

batmansk6 said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Thought I would swing by tj Maxx (Fresno CA) since there were some good deals mentioned last month. Picked this up for 99. Not bad at all.
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


For $100, you got a great deal. They were $119 in NW Indiana and I was just in Grand Rapids MI over the weekend, and I saw them for $129 there.
I also purchased one, had it for a day, and took it back. Its a solid watch, but It didnt fit me...maybe it was the 21mm bracelet. Maybe it was the fact that it was a quartz and was thicker then my 300m NH35.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

i know some people probably get tired of Aragon deals, but hey, it's quartz, it's huge, but it's only $68.88.
Predator, VH68 quartz movement.

https://www.aragonwatch.com/product_p/a144blk.htm


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Maybe already posted, maybe not. Either way....

20% off up to $50 on certain eBay sellers. Code is PRESDAY

A Casio example from "thecasiostore" with the code brings this to $79.99

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Edif...hash=item2a91753c65:m:mT8xyAL-A_V1iVTE1nIFH0A


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

The same seller on the Casio MDV-106 with the ebay code brings the price to $34.40









https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...999990&hash=item2a9f68d537:g:FE8AAOSwU91ae2ZA


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bulova Precisionist Longwood 97B110, 42mm x 12mm, 30m WR, *$120*. $147 on ebay, $190 on Amazon. $399 MSRP

WUS review (no photos): https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/bul...97b110-affordable-stylish-precise-712334.html

This Costco watch is available for purchase to non-members.

https://www.costco.com/Bulova-Precisionist-Men's-Watch-.product.100388133.html


----------



## supertom (Jan 3, 2018)

Is there an easy way to tell what sellers are allowing the PRESDAY code? Followed the link from the homepage then worked my to watches, nothing I picked worked. The seller mentioned above did work.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

supertom said:


> Is there an easy way to tell what sellers are allowing the PRESDAY code? Followed the link from the homepage then worked my to watches, nothing I picked worked. The seller mentioned above did work.


The list of sellers whose items are eligible for this promotion is at the bottom of this page:
https://www.ebay.com/rpp/6191?_trkparms=&clkid=1779744687417646972

For example: seller "Watch County" Watch County | eBay Stores


----------



## paintedwall (Dec 30, 2014)

son2silver said:


> The list of sellers whose items are eligible for this promotion is at the bottom of this page:
> https://www.ebay.com/rpp/6191?_trkparms=&clkid=1779744687417646972
> 
> For example: seller "Watch County" Watch County | eBay Stores


This code brings forum favorite "Casio Royale" down to $23.99 from "thecasiostore"


----------



## nick2412 (Apr 23, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Maybe already posted, maybe not. Either way....
> 
> 20% off up to $50 on certain eBay sellers. Code is PRESDAY
> 
> ...


45mm? God dammit what a shame


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

nick2412 said:


> 45mm? God dammit what a shame


Casio measures their watch diameter _including crown_, so if this seller is using that measurement, the watch might be smaller than you think.... but you should probably confirm to make sure, and regardless, it's still not going to be a tiny watch.

EDIT Though Jomashop claims that the watch is 52mm x 48.1 mm, with 14 mm thickness. Definitely not petite.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

nick2412 said:


> 45mm? God dammit what a shame


The blue version the seller has listed on that Ebay page is even cheaper at $55.99 with coupon code.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

nick2412 said:


> 45mm? God dammit what a shame


Perhaps were you not so blasphemous, the Lord would have blessed you with larger wrists


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

Not exactly affordable but a great bargain IMO:

Bloomingdales is selling a used Rolex Milgauss for $6200 after coupon code LOVE:

View attachment 12890385


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

There are a couple attractive Swiss quartz Wengers at tjx-dot-com for *$60*:

43mm, 100m WR, mineral crystal (marked on the back), screwback case:
https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...raph-Leather-And-Nylon-Strap-Watch/1000318726









43mm, 100m WR, "sapphire coated crystal" (marked on the back), screwback case:
https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...de-Edge-Romans-Leather-Strap-Watch/1000318720










Bonus $35 Wenger (not shown here), "sapphire coated crystal", 30m WR:
https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...City-Leather-And-Nylon-Strap-Watch/1000318712


----------



## Bezali.com (Feb 12, 2018)

Slant said:


> I think there's an error in their description. Other sites I checked they all say it's quartz and not automatic chrono. If it's really a chrono at ~$150 it would be a STEAL as opposed to a "bargain".
> 
> _Edit:_ I meant to say "if it's really an_ automatic_ chrono at ~$150..."


Thanks for noticing. We have updated the product info with the correct details.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Here are details and a list of vendors for the eBay 20% off PRESDAY coupon:

https://www.ebay.com/rpp/6191?afepn=5335869999&rmvSB=true


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

cyansmoker said:


> "Long time energy storage mainspring new can give more strong. more stable. more long."


Well, i'd Take more long for $20....


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Citizen CC3020-57L Satellite Wave World Time GPS Blue Dial Steel Bracelet Watch, 44mm x 13mm, 100m WR, eco-drive solar, sapphire crystal, *$500* from Inventory Adjusters on WalMart, where you can get *10% cash back via ebates*, taking it to about *$450*. IA is selling this same watch on their site and ebay for $500. It's already the lowest brand-new price on ebay -- the 10% cash back makes it even better. MSRP: $1150. Next lowest brand new on ebay: $537. Amazon: $690.

The lugs? Well ...

Review: https://www.ablogtowatch.com/citizen-satellite-wave-world-time-gps-cc3020-57l-watch/

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Citizen-...-GPS-Blue-Dial-Steel-Bracelet-Watch/143395397

Photo from Jomashop, where it's $575:


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Rocat said:


> The same seller on the Casio MDV-106 with the ebay code brings the price to $34.40
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna piggyback on your Casio Duro post with a G-Shock for the same price, from the same seller, with the same discount code. $34.40 from thecasiostore on Ebay with code PRESDAY.









https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...006861&hash=item2a8cedf153:g:dWYAAOSwrOtZswon


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Tissot Quickster Silver Dial Quartz watch for $139.99 after coupon code VD2TI35
https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0954101703701.html


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Anyone knows of any discount code that I can use for gunny straps website? TIA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

Soh1982 said:


> Anyone knows of any discount code that I can use for gunny straps website? TIA.


They have a Black Friday discount every year, but that is the only sale I believe they offer.


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

cel4145 said:


> Tissot Quickster Silver Dial Quartz watch for $139.99 after coupon code VD2TI35
> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0954101703701.html


Also available with black bezel on bracelet for the same price https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0954101103700.html?nosto=productpage-nosto-1

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

cgrey2 said:


> They have a Black Friday discount every year, but that is the only sale I believe they offer.


That's a bummer. Would love to get Caitlin 2 for a recent acquisition. And a discount coupon would come in handy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Don't think it's been mentioned, but MHD are having a Valentines sale, 15% off their SQ1 watches.


----------



## mr2manycars (Sep 10, 2016)

Creationwatches.com has orient sun and moon watches on super sale. Black dial is 179, blue and white dial are 212 and 217. Rose gold 235. Lowest I have seen them anywhere.


----------



## i3rianf (Nov 25, 2017)

Casio Edifice Marine - $60shipped
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Edif...-Rotating-Bezel-Black-Dial-Watch/292202318022


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

Soh1982 said:


> That's a bummer. Would love to get Caitlin 2 for a recent acquisition. And a discount coupon would come in handy.


Panatime sells some Gunny straps (24mm only) and has a sale at the moment.

EDIT: looks like the Gunny straps are exempt from the sale, but the price for this isn't bad:


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

too late, lol


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241688.1






​


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241688.1
> 
> View attachment 12891537​


Did you get this for $14.99, too?


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

mr2manycars said:


> Creationwatches.com has orient sun and moon watches on super sale. Black dial is 179, blue and white dial are 212 and 217. Rose gold 235. Lowest I have seen them anywhere.


Same model that's on massdrop right now?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

Copied from slickdeals, good prices on Hamiltons with Amazon pay promo at jomashop

Simply apply code "AMZPAY50" in the promo box on the cart page to save $50 off $300+ and checkout via amazon.

HAMILTON Khaki King Series Automatic Men's Watch.[jomashop.com].$290

HAMILTON Khaki Field Automatic Men's Watch.[jomashop.com].$295

HAMILTON Khaki Field Automatic Brown Leather Men's Watch.[jomashop.com]$309

HAMILTON Khaki King II Automatic Men's Watch.[jomashop.com].$325

HAMILTON Jazzmaster Viewmatic Automatic Men's Watch.[jomashop.com]$380

HAMILTON Men's Jazzmaster Open Heart Watch.[jomashop.com].$515

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> Did you get this for $14.99, too?


Where are you getting those prices?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

tinpusher said:


> Where are you getting those prices?


I pulled that price out my butt, lol! I guess my feeble attempt at humor was lost in response to a post of only a picture of his watch with no deal, or even commentary, to accompany it.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

10% off sitewide on eBay Australia for the next 3.5 hours with *PODIUM* ($75 minimum).

Ends 22:00 AEDT.


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

Kirk B said:


> Here are details and a list of vendors for the eBay 20% off PRESDAY coupon:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/rpp/6191?afepn=5335869999&rmvSB=true


Try the below eBay Advanced search filters, to search across all listed sellers that honors PRESDAY coupon, in "Watches, Parts & Accessories" category (link seems to work on desktop browser, not mobile):

Advanced Search page


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

Several Baume & Mercier heavily discounted on Touch of Modern right now including this nice "Fligton" model.
It is quite funny when there is such an obvious typo in the title as this model is of course a Clifton, still about ~$275 less than on Jomashop.
Quite tempting as I have a $300 store credit that is burning my pocket right now but not sure if I like gold tone indexes and hands....








https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...epieces-1ca064bf-2cee-41e8-8f86-c32199cb4a6b#


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Casio MTP1350DD-5A Metal Collection Quartz Brown Mesh Bracelet 44mm, new, stainless steel, mineral crystal, 30m WR, *$30 incl. shipping*. $120 MSRP, $59 on Amazon. Next ebay price: $49.

Here is a different listing that shows a similar (same?) model from various angles: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-MTP-...s-Watch-Analog-Bronze-Mesh-Band-/251679290656

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...z-Brown-Mesh-Bracelet-44mm-Watch/112606438010


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

MD has Orient Mako XL, on different colours at 130$, for US and Canada only. 
Damn'... no Europe.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Earn 8% Ebay bucks, buying OR selling, for the next 3 days. Probably a targeted email promotion, so YMMV.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Earn 8% Ebay bucks, buying OR selling, for the next 3 days. Probably a targeted email promotion, so YMMV.


I know the question is coming:

Bookmark this link:
https://www.urbandictionary.com/

YMMV
Your mileage may vary, It worked for me but it may not work for you


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bulova Accutron 64C106 Accu Swiss Murren Chronograph Leather Watch, new, Swiss automatic, 41mm, 30m WR, A/R sapphire, *$275 incl. shipping*. Next new ebay price: $390. List: $2275.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...Murren-Chronograph-Leather-Watch/262585507045


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

$139.00 at local T.J.Maxx


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Bulova Accutron 64C106 Accu Swiss Murren Chronograph Leather Watch, new, Swiss automatic, 41mm, 30m WR, A/R sapphire, *$275 incl. shipping*. Next new ebay price: $390. List: $2275.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...Murren-Chronograph-Leather-Watch/262585507045


I don't remember from the end of last year, but do we know if this is a 7750 movement?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

For us guys in UK....... 12% off code for Watch Shop....

WSVOC12


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

capisce1987 said:


> I don't remember from the end of last year, but do we know if this is a 7750 movement?


A quick search of the model number found this thread which claims it uses an ETA 7750 movement. Hope this helps!


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

capisce1987 said:


> I don't remember from the end of last year, but do we know if this is a 7750 movement?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yankeexpress is probably the most knowledgeable source on this topic. My understanding was that some of the Tellaro chronos had the Valjoux. Nothing definitive on the Murren line.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Both Jomashop and Gemnation has this Oris Artix Pointer Moon on bracelet for $699/$695. 42mm with oddball 21mm lug width.

Gemnation deal of the day link:Oris Artix Pointer Date Moon Men's Watch Model: 76176914054MB

Jomashop (need to use coupon code VD2RS150)

https://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-761-7691-4054mb.html


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Slant said:


> Both Jomashop and Gemnation has this Oris Artix Pointer Moon on bracelet for $699/$695. 42mm with oddball 21mm lug width.
> 
> Gemnation deal of the day link:Oris Artix Pointer Date Moon Men's Watch Model: 76176914054MB
> 
> ...


I adore my 39mm blue Artix date. If this were available at 39 or 40mm and at this price, I'd snatch one up in a second. Super good quality with a _true moonphase_ complication at that price, but it will most definitely wear large due to its thin bezel.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WOW has the Glycine Aquarius for $499 with code WOWGLY0499

https://www.worldofwatches.com/mens-combat-sub-aquarius-rubber-blue-dial-glycine-glygl0041


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

RyanD said:


> WOW has the Glycine Aquarius for $499 with code WOWGLY0499
> 
> https://www.worldofwatches.com/mens-combat-sub-aquarius-rubber-blue-dial-glycine-glygl0041


While I've read comments praising the excellent overall quality and finishing of the Glycine Aquarius series, there are a couple of aspects of its design which potential buyers should keep in mind. First is the size, which at 46mm and an astounding 18.8mm height makes it wear very large. Second is that the strap is sized by cutting it, so one you adjust it to shorter lengths it can't be lengthened.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

audio.bill said:


> While I've read comments praising the excellent overall quality and finishing of the Glycine Aquarius series, there are a couple of aspects of its design which potential buyers should keep in mind. First is the size, which at 46mm and an astounding 18.8mm height makes it wear very large. Second is that the strap is sized by cutting it, so one you adjust it to shorter lengths it can't be lengthened.


Nvrmnd.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*ONLY 2 DAYS LEFT!

*









*GearBest Valentines Coupon Codes for Men's Watches!* 
Now through February 15th. *Works on already discounted SALE items*

*
$4 OFF a $20+* single watch purchase *COUPON CODE: $4off-WT*

*$8 OFF a $30+* single watch purchase *COUPON CODE: $8off-WT*

*$15 OFF a $50+* single watch purchase *COUPON CODE: $15off-WT

Example:

**Cadisen C1009* automatic - *$53.05* >>> with Coupon Code "*$15off-WT*" = *$38.05
*39mm stainless steel case, black ceramic bezel, *Miyota 8215* movement, *sapphire* crystal, Longines Conquest homage
*
*















*Guanqin GJ16034 *automatic *- $61.99 *>>> with Coupon Code "*$15off-WT*" = *$46.99
*Seiko NH36A automatic movement, 41mm stainless steel case, 2 colors to choose










*Cadisen C1020 "Malibu series" Black - $49.19* >>> with Coupon Code "*$8off-WT*" = *$41.19 - Super Cheap for Seiko NH36A! *_$76.99 on Ali Express_*
*41mm x 13mm stainless steel case, 22mm leather strap,* Seiko NH36A* movement*
*


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

So my thing for red-and-black chronographs has been documented. This one has always caught my eye, and seeing it at this price ... well, it's on the way.

Discount Watch Store, Wenger Battalion Field Chrono on rubber strap, Model 70789, $71.10 with coupon code 'REVISAVE10' plus $5 shipping. $76.10 all-in. Be Frugal takes it to $70.41 with shipping. The next-best price I see is $114, and most are more than double what I paid.

They actually have a number of Wenger models with prices worth checking out, factoring in the coupon code and Be Frugal, especially if you're not hung up on quartz watches:

https://www.discountwatchstore.com/wenger

Also at this site are four different Zodiac Oceanaire automatic dive watches for $269.10 with the coupon code, and that ships free. Be Frugal takes it to $247.57 -- a great price for sapphire crystal and the highly regarded STP1-11 Swiss movement. (It seems like everybody on here who's gotten a watch with that movement has had a very good experience.) That beats everybody else's prices on these by about $36 to $75.

https://www.discountwatchstore.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Zodiac+Oceanaire


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *ONLY 2 DAYS LEFT!
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Any real life pictures or user reviews on the GUANQIN GJ16034 ?
Very tempted by the white model for $47....


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

kimloris said:


> Any real life pictures or user reviews on the GUANQIN GJ16034 ?
> Very tempted by the white model for $47....


----------



## mikescanlan (May 4, 2017)

TJ Maxx has Frederique Constant Slimline Dress Watch in Rose Gold for $199.99

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...321416?colorId=NS2601438&pos=1:57&N=854946405


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

If this is the FC-200V1S34, it's a woman's watch. 29mm. The add says 39mm so who knows. If it's a Fc-220nv4s5 you should be fine.

EDIT: The reason I mention this is my local store had them mixed-up. TJMaxx automates everything so there is a chance that the store responsible for shipping may have it wrong as-well.



mikescanlan said:


> TJ Maxx has Frederique Constant Slimline Dress Watch in Rose Gold for $199.99
> 
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...321416?colorId=NS2601438&pos=1:57&N=854946405


----------



## bogray57 (Jan 6, 2014)

Orient is promoting a VDay-only Sale when ordered from the site on the 14th...*35%* off with code *VDAY18* and *FREE* shipping/handling.


----------



## hammerhd74 (Jan 20, 2018)

bogray57 said:


> Orient is promoting a VDay-only Sale when ordered from the site on the 14th...*35%* off with code *VDAY18* and *FREE* shipping/handling.


Doesn't work on Mako II USA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

bogray57 said:


> Orient is promoting a VDay-only Sale when ordered from the site on the 14th...*35%* off with code *VDAY18* and *FREE* shipping/handling.


Isn't it much much cheaper to just order from AD and usually better service?

Mako 2 is like $220 with Coupon... These can be had for well under from Online AD's.

I remember buying from OrientUSA's site, poor service imho. My BIL got a defective Bambino, they refused to pay for shipping back. Shipping was going to cost nearly 20% of the watch's value because they would only accept UPS.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Overstock.com has an Oris Artix GT 73376714461LS for $650 plus 14% cashback today only through ebates = *$559

*https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...e-Swiss-Automatic-Watch/11417488/product.html

View attachment 12895421


----------



## gsmayes (Feb 14, 2018)

MacInFL said:


> Yankeexpress is probably the most knowledgeable source on this topic. My understanding was that some of the Tellaro chronos had the Valjoux. Nothing definitive on the Murren line.


I have the silver version of this watch (63C118) with bracelet, which I bought off ebay new with tags for $300. According to my research, it has a Sellita SW500, which I understand is a clone of the 7750. The watch is really nice with slightly domed crystal, high quality jubilee bracelet with butterfly clasp (solid end link, screw pins, no micro adjust though), and the case has a combination of brushed/polish finish. The movement has been running about +7 spd.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Not a Deal

eBates Big Fat Check showed-up. Just like it has done for the last 10 years. My Rakuten eBates are included.


----------



## gsmayes (Feb 14, 2018)

Sorry about the picture size. First post and it appears that you can't edit.


----------



## gsmayes (Feb 14, 2018)

mannal said:


> Not a Deal.


Are you referring to my post?

It was a response to a question on page 224. Where else you can get a swiss made automatic chronograph for $300 new?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

gsmayes said:


> Are you referring to my post?
> 
> It was a response to a question on page 224. Where else you can get a swiss made automatic chronograph for $300 new?


No. You have not been around long enough to understand. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

mannal said:


> Not a Deal
> 
> eBates Big Fat Check showed-up. Just like it has done for the last 10 years. My Rakuten eBates are included.


Mine was deposited to my PayPal account on the 8th to the tune of $659. Not bad!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bertucci B1-T Titanium Analog Field Watch - 41mm, Nylon Strap, new, Japanese quartz movt., 100m WR, *$70*. $150 on Amzon, which looks like the list price.

Review: Field Test: the Affordable B-1T Titanium Field Watch from Bertucci - Worn & Wound

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/b...-analog-field-watch-41mm-nylon-strap~p~387jd/


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

hammerhd74 said:


> Doesn't work on Mako II USA Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Code 30off works for Mako USA II for 30% off


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> *ONLY 2 DAYS LEFT!
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Id be tempted by that Guanqin if it were smaller. I'm saving for a nicer dressy watch, though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

15% off at gunny straps with code “VALENTINE”.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Big thank you to the OPs for the 20%ebay code and the aretrend deal .. two of the best and comfortable gshocks in my box ...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Bertucci B1-T Titanium Analog Field Watch - 41mm, Nylon Strap, new, Japanese quartz movt., 100m WR, *$70*. $150 on Amzon, which looks like the list price.
> 
> Review: Field Test: the Affordable B-1T Titanium Field Watch from Bertucci - Worn & Wound
> 
> https://www.sierratradingpost.com/b...-analog-field-watch-41mm-nylon-strap~p~387jd/


Two of my favorites in one post: Bertucci watches and Sierra Trading Post. That's a great deal on a great watch.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Bertucci B1-T Titanium Analog Field Watch - 41mm, Nylon Strap, new, Japanese quartz movt., 100m WR, *$70*. $150 on Amzon, which looks like the list price.
> 
> Review: Field Test: the Affordable B-1T Titanium Field Watch from Bertucci - Worn & Wound
> 
> https://www.sierratradingpost.com/b...-analog-field-watch-41mm-nylon-strap~p~387jd/


Interesting find... sign up for e-mails from Sierra Trading Post and get free shipping too. BeFrugal also has 3% cash back.
Note that this watch has solid lugs, so you are more limited on strap choices.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

halaku said:


> Big thank you to the OPs for the 20%ebay code and the aretrend deal .. two of the best and comfortable gshocks in my box ...
> 
> ...


Awesome. My "Big Fat G-Shock" also arrived today from AreaTrend -- my first G. So far I'm very pleased. Yes, the Citizen AT chronographs we've seen outclass this G, but I had an itch for a statement watch. This checked a lot of boxes for me, and the deal was good. High fives all around.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Orient Symphony - $75.99 shipped w/coupon DEAL5

Black Dial - https://www.passthewatch.com/orient-symphony-fer2700jb0-black-dial-stainless-steel-men-s-watch
White Dial - https://www.passthewatch.com/orient-symphony-fer2700dw0-white-dial-stainless-steel-men-s-watch


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Victorinox Swiss Army AirBoss Mach 4 Mechanical Men's Model 241381, new, 45mm x 15mm, A/R sapphire, 100m WR, sapphire exhibition caseback, *$435*. Next ebay new price: $490. $700 on Amazon. List $1425.

Hand wind. "Unitas 6498-2" movement.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Victorinox...ical-Mens-Model-241381-BRAND-NEW/162820318319


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

BostonCharlie said:


> Victorinox Swiss Army AirBoss Mach 4 Mechanical Men's Model 241381, new, 45mm x 15mm, A/R sapphire, 100m WR, sapphire exhibition caseback, *$435*. Next ebay new price: $490. $700 on Amazon. List $1425.
> 
> Hand wind. "Unitas 6498-2" movement.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Victorinox...ical-Mens-Model-241381-BRAND-NEW/162820318319


I appreciate that what you've posted might be the CURRENT low price; however, MassDrop (within the past year) has had it for $299: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-airboss-mach-watch


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

I must resist the Zodiac Sea Dragon for $590!

https://www.costco.com/Zodiac-Sea-Dragon-Automatic-Men's-Watch.product.100397063.html


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

halaku said:


> Big thank you to the OPs for the 20%ebay code and the aretrend deal .. two of the best and comfortable gshocks in my box ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the model# of the G-shock on the left (the square one) and which store did you buy it from? It looks great!


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

ericlikeseatin said:


> What is the model# of the G-shock on the left (the square one) and which store did you buy it from? It looks great!


Thanks..Its GW-M5610R-1JF ... i bought it from seller ioomobile on the bay when they had that coupon out for 20% off .. i think it was the last one ..
Its a very comfortable watch with soft rubber strap unlike my other gshocks .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

Not a deal...got the attached Gilson watch from TJ Max...but don't like the "extra" leather piece under the watch. Is it wrong for me to want to cut it off...so I just have a normal band? Cool watch...just this is bothering me....









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

frog1996 said:


> Not a deal...got the attached Gilson watch from TJ Max...but don't like the "extra" leather piece under the watch. Is it wrong for me to want to cut it off...so I just have a normal band? Cool watch...just this is bothering me....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should not need to cut it off. The large leather section will slide/should slide right off the strap. I don't blame you for wanting to do this. I personally think the large leather part is not good looking at all.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Bulova Accu-Swiss Telc Automatic 63B184 available on Amazon for $219. Amazon shows it as a mechanical hand wind, but everywhere else it's ID'd as an automatic. According to C3 it's been pegged at this price for some time, but Amazon shows only two left at this price. 42mm, sapphire crystal, nice, clean dial with 6 o'clock date:


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Jomashop is having an additional sale on a number of watches
Extra $60 off Tissot - _EXTIST60
https://www.jomashop.com/holiday-do...n=2018/02/14+Tissot+&+ICE+Wed+Exclusive+Email
_


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

CaliMex said:


> I must resist the Zodiac Sea Dragon for $590!
> 
> https://www.costco.com/Zodiac-Sea-Dragon-Automatic-Men's-Watch.product.100397063.html


Just looking for photos of this model ZO9901 (39mm x 13mm), I found this listing for *$500* (they have a nice shot of the bracelet and watch back). I've never noticed this seller, before, though:

https://www.realwatches.com/product...01-sea-dragon-stainless-steel-automatic-watch










It's funny. That's how I found the deal on my Blue Lagoon Samurai: browsing Google Images.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Gemnation has FC-303S5B6 automatic below for $359 before cashback. 7% from befrugal.


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

*Just purchased the following on Ebay.* Casio Men's MDV-106-1AV 'Classic' Black Rubber Watch. Seller is - thecasiostore- 
Paid $34.30 after presday = 20% off coupon.


View attachment 12896553


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Just looking for photos of this model ZO9901 (39mm x 13mm), I found this listing for *$500* (they have a nice shot of the bracelet and watch back). I've never noticed this seller, before, though:
> 
> https://www.realwatches.com/product...01-sea-dragon-stainless-steel-automatic-watch
> 
> ...


This popped up. Might be able to save another 10%. I don't have Facebook so I can't like their page and check.










Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

I got this email from Gnomon Watches for a white dial Ball Marvelight. I've been looking for the blue dial version but this may be of interest to someone else.

Ball Watch Co. - Engineer Master II Marvelight White Ref. NM2026C-S16-WH


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Just picked up one of these for $296.

Armida is running a Chinese New Year holiday sale.

Only 3 of these smaller blue sunburst 42mm divers left.

ARMIDA WATCHES


----------



## seabiscuit23 (Nov 30, 2015)

Ebates Cashback received. waiting for the next 20% cashback promo for Rakuten 

View attachment 12896991


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

seabiscuit23 said:


> Ebates Cashback received. waiting for the next 20% cashback promo for Rakuten
> View attachment 12896991


So am I. That 20% promo has been a waste of my time (and money) so far.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

drwindsurf said:


> Jomashop is having an additional sale on a number of watches
> Extra $60 off Tissot - _EXTIST60
> https://www.jomashop.com/holiday-do...n=2018/02/14+Tissot+&+ICE+Wed+Exclusive+Email
> _


That makes this Tissot automatic Chrono $339.
https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-wat...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

CDawson said:


> I got this email from Gnomon Watches for a white dial Ball Marvelight. I've been looking for the blue dial version but this may be of interest to someone else.
> 
> Ball Watch Co. - Engineer Master II Marvelight White Ref. NM2026C-S16-WH


I have a friend that I convinced to buy the blue dial version...he loves it

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Heads up Europeans: amazon.de and amazon.es are selling the Dreyfuss DGS 00153/19 for 255,29 and 261,38 euro respectively, with free shipping. I picked one up, a twenties styled 10 x 42 mm black pilot automatic. Should come with a wooden display box for five watches total.

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B072ZTG8F6/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF
https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B072ZTG8F6/ref=ox_sc_act_image_2?smid=A1AT7YVPFBWXBL&psc=1


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Bertucci B1-T Titanium Analog Field Watch - 41mm, Nylon Strap, new, Japanese quartz movt., 100m WR, *$70*. $150 on Amzon, which looks like the list price.
> 
> Review: Field Test: the Affordable B-1T Titanium Field Watch from Bertucci - Worn & Wound
> 
> https://www.sierratradingpost.com/b...-analog-field-watch-41mm-nylon-strap~p~387jd/


Thank you BostonCharlie! I have been looking for a good deal on a titanium Bertucci for a while. Once free shipping is factored in, this was just $2 more than a certified used B1-T I saw.

The B1-T has been discontinued and is currently in the Bargain Bin on the Bertucci website for $99. http://www.bertucciwatches.com/Bertucci/bargainbin.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

Rainshadow said:


> Heads up Europeans: amazon.de and amazon.es are selling the Dreyfuss DGS 00153/19 for 255,29 and 261,38 euro respectively, with free shipping. I picked one up, a twenties styled 10 x 42 mm black pilot automatic. Should come with a wooden display box for five watches total.
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B072ZTG8F6/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF
> https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B072ZTG8F6/ref=ox_sc_act_image_2?smid=A1AT7YVPFBWXBL&psc=1
> ...


Thank you for the post, I just give and I a order.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## japc (Feb 23, 2013)

Rainshadow said:


> Heads up Europeans


Magic words, but the deal seems to be over with the prices around 450€ again.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

frog1996 said:


> I have a friend that I convinced to buy the blue dial version...he loves it
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


$1360 is a good price for that watch?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Everett464 (Nov 27, 2015)

Sporkboy said:


> Thank you BostonCharlie! I have been looking for a good deal on a titanium Bertucci for a while. Once free shipping is factored in, this was just $2 more than a certified used B1-T I saw.
> 
> The B1-T has been discontinued and is currently in the Bargain Bin on the Bertucci website for $99. http://www.bertucciwatches.com/Bertucci/bargainbin.html
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which is crazy, because it's clearly the best.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

nevermind


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> $1360 is a good price for that watch?


Retail is roughly $1,900, so not bad.


----------



## scooter1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Everett464 said:


> Which is crazy, because it's clearly the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can smell that Tabac from here.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Terry Lennox said:


> Just picked up one of these for $296.
> 
> Armida is running a Chinese New Year holiday sale.
> 
> ...


Armida's "sister companies" (at least, I think they are), MARANEZ and HELSON are also running CNY sales; 20% & 10% off, respectively.

MARANEZ
https://helsonwatches.com/shop.php

The Maranez Racha diver, black bezel/black face with a sandwich dial and 9015 movement at $359.20 after the 20% off, is particularly tempting to me (really like the blue dial with blue sapphire bezel, but unfortunately that one is already sold out).


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Last 4 Bulova A15 available on eBay from an AD below $300. Really surprised this deal didn't become the new KonTiki or even as popular as it's chrono brethren. I also have a targeted 8% Bucks for the rest of the day... Spankin' deal for the watch you get. Boxed and double domed sapphire, SW200, really nice fit and finish, and plenty of history.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262638063770









Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

Chirv said:


> Last 4 Bulova A15 available on eBay from an AD below $300. Really surprised this deal didn't become the new KonTiki or even as popular as it's chrono brethren. I also have a targeted 8% Bucks for the rest of the day... Spankin' deal for the watch you get. Boxed and double domed sapphire, SW200, really nice fit and finish, and plenty of history.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262638063770


I'm frequently tempted by the A15, but the limited edition is just so much nicer to the eyes, with ETA movement to boot...
View attachment 12898137


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

I have bought these.
The possible reasons its still there:
-its the black version, its not very legible... the dial is by far not as nicely readable as on the picture (black on black with lumi spots just on the tip of the hands... now i understand so many folks try to mess with extra lumi on their A15s...)
-the quality... well its a very nice watch, but would not say it has swiss finish of a 1550 USD watch... ie a hairline gap between the case and the bezel, the two inner rings "dragging" each other... the strap is very nice for bulova standards tho 
-the proportions... it wears surprisingly small for a 40mm watch (some say its even larger than 40mm? i dont have a tool to measure it on me right now). its tall, the domed crystal is very nice but makes it crazy chunky. so its thick, wears small and then... the 18mm lugs! thats just a bummer (i know, close to the original...) not only i own mostly 20 and 22mm straps, but it just looks too small for that watch. and the band is tappered. reminds me of a diving compass or something.
-it was actually sold out for one or two weeks prior yesterday
-the price - it is indeed VERY cheap, but this seller had the price lowered to 220 USD in january i think... (of course i bought it for the higher price before that )
-three more sidenotes: the warranty card is not stamped, altho seller says hes an AD. the box is not as pictured in the listing. And.. one of the two pieces i have bought arrived with damaged box (seller offered sending an extra packing set but now prompted me to send the watch back??)

I would trade these two blackies for the LE in a heartbeat 



Chirv said:


> Last 4 Bulova A15 available on eBay from an AD below $300. Really surprised this deal didn't become the new KonTiki or even as popular as it's chrono brethren. I also have a targeted 8% Bucks for the rest of the day... Spankin' deal for the watch you get. Boxed and double domed sapphire, SW200, really nice fit and finish, and plenty of history.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262638063770
> 
> ...


----------



## fasterboomer (Jan 22, 2015)

Jomashop has the Glycine Airman, white face or black for $375 with code BF3GL120. I'm not sure if this is a great deal or not but it seems reasonable. https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0063.html https://cdn2.jomashop.com/media/catalog/product/g/l/glycine-airman-black-dial-automatic-mens-leather-watch-gl0063.jpg


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> $1360 is a good price for that watch?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


MSRP for the original models was $1899.00. The lowest price I've seen, for new, is $1199.00 from Jomashop (and they've been out of stock since). Those prices were for the black, gray, silver and blue dialed versions. The link I posted is a white dialed edition made exclusively for Gnomon Watches. It's up to you if you feel that price is a deal.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh man, another Aragon deal
T-100 Flat Tube, NH35 Automatic for $210 plus shipping. Ugh...must...resist. It's so big though at 50mmx17mm

https://www.aragonwatch.com/CHARGER...campaign=bf0477f000-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2017_09_04

(apologies if there is a referral link? I took out what I thought was my email specific stuff)


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

watchout said:


> That makes this Tissot automatic Chrono $339.
> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-wat...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ


I assume there's a Valjoux 7750 inside. (I know I can look up the caliber number but I'm lazy.) There might be a rebate offer somewhere, too. What a deal! I hope nobody gets screwed by their late inventory database push if abs when it sells out.


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I assume there's a Valjoux 7750 inside. (I know I can look up the caliber number but I'm lazy.) There might be a rebate offer somewhere, too. What a deal! I hope nobody gets screwed by their late inventory database push if abs when it sells out.


It's one of the lower-cost mass-produced movements that are not intended to be serviced. Not a 7750.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

fasterboomer said:


> Jomashop has the Glycine Airman, white face or black for $375 with code BF3GL120. I'm not sure if this is a great deal or not but it seems reasonable. https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0063.html https://cdn2.jomashop.com/media/catalog/product/g/l/glycine-airman-black-dial-automatic-mens-leather-watch-gl0063.jpg


Yeah Umm, world time doesn't mean what they seem to think it means

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

kl884347 said:


> Oh man, another Aragon deal
> T-100 Flat Tube, NH35 Automatic for $210 plus shipping. Ugh...must...resist. It's so big though at 50mmx17mm
> 
> https://www.aragonwatch.com/CHARGER...campaign=bf0477f000-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2017_09_04
> ...


Although an exclusive deal, the code works for me. I've never been too tempted by the Aragon offerings, but that bicycle chain bracelet is pretty awesome IMHO. Too bad the watch is so big though... I'd never wear it. I'm wearing a Citizen Eco-Zilla today that is nearly that big, but with no lugs it wears much smaller. If you can pull it off though $210 (black is more) for a tritium diver is pretty amazing.

Is that truly an NH35 movement though? I thought the NH35 was date only while this one is day/date.


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

20% off Daluca Straps 
Code: presday18


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Glycine prices continue their downward spiral, the Incursore Swiss automatic is now $250 at Massdrop:










https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-incursore-automatic-watch


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

kl884347 said:


> Oh man, another Aragon deal
> T-100 Flat Tube, NH35 Automatic for $210 plus shipping. Ugh...must...resist. It's so big though at 50mmx17mm
> 
> https://www.aragonwatch.com/CHARGER...campaign=bf0477f000-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2017_09_04
> ...





Kirk B said:


> Although an exclusive deal, the code works for me. I've never been too tempted by the Aragon offerings, but that bicycle chain bracelet is pretty awesome IMHO. Too bad the watch is so big though... I'd never wear it. I'm wearing a Citizen Eco-Zilla today that is nearly that big, but with no lugs it wears much smaller. If you can pull it off though $210 (black is more) for a tritium diver is pretty amazing.
> 
> Is that truly an NH35 movement though? I thought the NH35 was date only while this one is day/date.


Some of Aragon's designs are interesting and the pricing makes them very tempting. But the dimensions just don't work for me. I would even try to make some of the 45 - 47mm designs work but seems as if he has settled upon a 17mm or taller width which removes it from any further consideration. Must have a niche market that revels in wearing these bricks....perhaps the same crowd who wears the gigantic Invictas.

Re movement, if it is day / date, then you are correct...not a NH35 but a NH36A.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Casio* Men's *AQ160W-1BV* "Ana-Digi" Stainless Steel Watch - *$26.15*




Two-tone watch in stainless steel with round multi-function dial and textured resin band
Auto EL(Electro-luminescent) Backlight
Features buckle closure and day, date, and month functions
Water-resistant to 100 m (330 ft)


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

I had an older version of the above Casio many years ago. If the above is constructed the same way as mine was, the darker portions i.e. bezel and lugs, are very likely painted plastic. Once those parts are scratched up they look like crap =(

But for only $26...


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Citizen Eco-Drive Super Titanium, 44mm - AW0060-03E
*(MANUFACTURER'S REFURBISHED WITH TWO YEAR U.S. WARRANTY) *

Usually nothing more than a battery change, some have reported a minor scuff from handling.

Ebay from officialwatchdeals, top rated seller. Lowest price I have seen in this condition $99.99 and if you have the 8% Ebay bucks offer that's another $8 savings.


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

Jean Richard Aquascope Hokusai for only $649 after coupon HELLO18, the best price I've ever seen for a Hokusai.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...quascope+hokusai/60400-11B402-001.pid?nid=cpg


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Ebay Australia has 10% off site wide (minimum spend $75, maximum discount $300) with *PRONTO*, apparently for the duration of this weekend.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

wishmann said:


> Jean Richard Aquascope Hokusai for only $649 after coupon HELLO18, the best price I've ever seen for a Hokusai.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...quascope+hokusai/60400-11B402-001.pid?nid=cpg


<- Manages to not buy a watch for 3 months by not browsing this thread.

<- General feelings of success and determination.

<- Casually decides to check thread in passing.

<- Sees your post.

<- Blinks thrice.

<- Sighs deeply, and goes to get wallet.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> <- Manages to not buy a watch for 3 months by not browsing this thread.
> 
> <- General feelings of success and determination.
> 
> ...


If it were the bracelet model I'd have been powerless.


----------



## jlowyz (Nov 5, 2016)

wishmann said:


> Jean Richard Aquascope Hokusai for only $649 after coupon HELLO18, the best price I've ever seen for a Hokusai.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...quascope+hokusai/60400-11B402-001.pid?nid=cpg


Ah well, thanks to this post of yours, I've placed an order for this!

So apparently, I clicked twice and now there are two pending orders for this watch in my account. I've sent an email, so I hope they would cancel the repeat order.

I want this, just not two of them!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Im struggling here too!



BlackrazorNZ said:


> <- Manages to not buy a watch for 3 months by not browsing this thread.
> 
> <- General feelings of success and determination.
> 
> ...


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

wishmann said:


> Jean Richard Aquascope Hokusai for only $649 after coupon HELLO18, the best price I've ever seen for a Hokusai.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...quascope+hokusai/60400-11B402-001.pid?nid=cpg


That is indeed the lowest price I've ever seen on a Hokusai model, but I have one caution for any large wristed potential buyers. The JR rubber strap is very comfortable and compliant but a bit short listed as 7" (although I believe it's usually specified as 7.5".) I've tried a couple of JRs with their rubber strap and it is clearly too short on my 7.75" wrist. With the clasp open I found it almost impossible to get over my hand, and when I did it fit much too tightly on my wrist to be wearable.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Christopher Ward promo codes for their UK site:

*100SPRING18*: £100 off purchases of £500 or more
*50SPRING18*: £50 off purchases of £300 or more

_*Valid till midnight 31 March 2018. Enter code in the "promo code" box at checkout to apply the saving. Voucher codes are not valid on clearance, sale, nearly new or archive items. T&Cs apply, see vouchers for details._


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

audio.bill said:


> That is indeed the lowest price I've ever seen on a Hokusai model, but I have one caution for any large wristed potential buyers. The JR rubber strap is very comfortable and compliant but a bit short listed as 7" (although I believe it's usually specified as 7.5".) I've tried a couple of JRs with their rubber strap and it is clearly too short on my 7.75" wrist. With the clasp open I found it almost impossible to get over my hand, and when I did it fit much too tightly on my wrist to be wearable.


Ugh, 8" wrist, and just pulled the trigger, although I don't think that would have stopped me. The blue dial has been on my to do list for a while....

Any idea how hard is it to fit other straps over those curved lugs?


----------



## jlowyz (Nov 5, 2016)

BDC said:


> Ugh, 8" wrist, and just pulled the trigger, although I don't think that would have stopped me. The blue dial has been on my to do list for a while....
> 
> Any idea how hard is it to fit other straps over those curved lugs?


Not difficult. Get 26mm straps. The lug width is 25mm. I love my Aquascope so much that I've got 5 different leather straps for it alone.

Guess that would have to go soon now that I've managed to get my hands on this gorgeous Hokusai model.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

^^^ Thanks!


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

wishmann said:


> Jean Richard Aquascope Hokusai for only $649 after coupon HELLO18, the best price I've ever seen for a Hokusai.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...quascope+hokusai/60400-11B402-001.pid?nid=cpg


Man, that dial is a thing of beauty or a work of art, as the case may be! But I CAN'T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That last bit was for me. I really can't right now, too many other irons on the fire. This thread makes me nauseous sometimes...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I really like that JR as well. Just wish the lug width wasn't so wide. While the watch size would likely work for me, any bracelet or strap options would wear just too thick for me.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Here's the link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/263498948924



PetWatch said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive Super Titanium, 44mm - AW0060-03E
> *(MANUFACTURER'S REFURBISHED WITH TWO YEAR U.S. WARRANTY) *
> 
> Usually nothing more than a battery change, some have reported a minor scuff from handling.
> ...


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Weakness..... JR Hokusai on the way with a burning 650$ hole in pocket. I shouldn't look this thread while sleepy.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Weakness..... JR Hokusai on the way with a burning 650$ hole in pocket. I shouldn't look this thread while sleepy.


Same here :/


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Yep, late for work 10 minutes.... resetting ashford password, checking ebates, & befrugal, lol. 

Befrugal is 5% @ Ashford BTW, don't know if it'll apply with the coupon code.


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

jamesezra said:


> Same here :/


LOL, i was typing "$649 burning a hole in my pocket" about ten minutes ago, then i went to ashford and ordered. LOL


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

wishmann said:


> Jean Richard Aquascope Hokusai for only $649 after coupon HELLO18, the best price I've ever seen for a Hokusai.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...quascope+hokusai/60400-11B402-001.pid?nid=cpg


Isnt it just a plastic dial?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Fossil has several of their Hybrid Smartwatches for $93-$95, with refurbished models cheaper than that: https://www.fossil.com/us/en/women/sale/wearables.orderBy3.html.

Even though the breadcrumbs on that page says women's sale, many of those are the larger Fossil men's models, such as this 44mm Q GRANT NAVY BLUE: https://www.fossil.com/us/en/produc...t-navy-blue-stainless-steel-sku-ftw1140p.html










Note that these are not like traditional smartwatches--no LCD screen. They are more of a glorified fitness tracker with some notification and control functions for your phone built into a Fossil watch.


----------



## ChicaneHntr (Jan 27, 2017)

eljay said:


> If it were the bracelet model I'd have been powerless.


So much This.
I have a rule about buying watches on rubber.
Must resist must resist must resist...


----------



## jlowyz (Nov 5, 2016)

ChicaneHntr said:


> So much This.
> I have a rule about buying watches on rubber.
> Must resist must resist must resist...


Ignore the rubber and order a strap to go with it.

Problem solved. Lol

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

guyinwatch said:


> LOL, i was typing "$649 burning a hole in my pocket" about ten minutes ago, then i went to ashford and ordered. LOL


Hahaha. It's really too good a deal to pass over. Been wanting to try a JR for some time though.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

solitudex said:


> Ignore the rubber and order a strap to go with it.
> 
> Problem solved. Lol
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Intend to try on a few of my 26mm laying Ard in the strap box. Excited!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

BDC said:


> Yep, late for work 10 minutes.... resetting ashford password, checking ebates, & befrugal, lol.
> 
> Befrugal is 5% @ Ashford BTW, don't know if it'll apply with the coupon code.


Hope you went with Ebates and NOT BeFrugal this time (somewhat deceiving at BeFrugal unless you click on their Special Terms and Exclusions). The net-net is the BeFrugal is only 5% for Balmain watches:

Ashford Cash Back

Category Cash Back Rate
Balmain 5%
Glashutte 1%
Other 2%
Special Terms & Exclusions

If you choose to apply a coupon or deal that is not posted on BeFrugal.com, we are unable to guarantee that you will receive cash back on your purchase.
Learn more about Cash Back


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Wow. Ashford has just issued me a tracking number. That's fast.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> Hope you went with Ebates and NOT BeFrugal this time (somewhat deceiving at BeFrugal unless you click on their Special Terms and Exclusions). The net-net is the BeFrugal is only 5% for Balmain watches:
> 
> Ashford Cash Back
> 
> ...


Nope, didn't read the fine print, and used befrugal. . I did buy 2 Hokusai's, so it's like I got 4% back....


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

BDC said:


> Nope, didn't read the fine print, and used befrugal. . I did buy 2 Hokusai's, so it's like I got 4% back....


So, I guess we'll be seeing one of those two (amongst many others, I'm sure) on the 'bay soon enough, lol  ?


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

wishmann said:


> Jean Richard Aquascope Hokusai for only $649 after coupon HELLO18, the best price I've ever seen for a Hokusai.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...quascope+hokusai/60400-11B402-001.pid?nid=cpg


Well, on the one hand, you just wrecked my "I'm not going to buy a watch for a few months" commitment. On the other, I was looking at this for well over USD 1k, so you just saved my future self some money. Nice one!

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

ronragus said:


> Isnt it just a plastic dial?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I manage to slay the temptation to buy (so far), but I have to say that's one of the more attractive and legible engraved dials I've seen. A very neat tribute to traditional Japanese woodblock carving, as well.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

The JeanRichard deal is just tremendous. ablogtowatch reviewed the watch here:
https://www.ablogtowatch.com/jeanrichard-aquascope-hokusai-watch-review/

It's sort of a lukewarm review, but that's in the context of the MSRP -- $3700(!). To get this watch for the price of a Jazzmaster or an Alpina just seems insane to me.

But:
(a) I don't need another blue dive watch. I don't. I don't. I don't. I have a SMP with a textured blue dial that's got a COSC movement, better proportions for my wrist, and a comfortable bracelet. (Yes, I paid 2.5x more for my Omega, used, with no service history, but still....)
(b) It's big. 44x50 in a cushion case. I don't like watches that big. I don't. I don't. I don't. No matter how many reviews say that it's easy-wearing.
(c) I'm saving for something else.
(d) I don't think I'd love the rubber; I don't have any 25 or 26mm straps; and I don't want to spend $100+ on a decent strap for the thing. Plus, I'm generally a bracelet guy.
(d) Because I have other blue watches, and other dive watches, and other blue dive watches, I know it's not going to get the wrist time. It's not. It's not. It's not.

It seems like a beaut, but I think I'd be buying the deal instead of the watch. Maybe I could flip it for what I bought it for (or within 90% of it), but it's not worth it. I wish I could pay like $50 to wear this watch for 3 months this summer, but I don't quite see that happening. 

Yes, I'm writing this to continue to talk myself out of buying it. It's not working very well.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

So, how many of these Hokusai's does Ashford have?! I'm in for one, too, and it still shows in stock.

I posted the black & red JR Hokusai from Ashford a few pages back, which I really wanted, but $1,100 was too much. However, as much as I love that red lume, I like this blue face more. And the price! Thanks OP!

Of course, my $50 Amex coupon for Ashford finally expired a few weeks ago. Drat.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The Certina DS-1 titanium automatic, model C006.407.44.041.00, is called a "women's watch," but the case diameter is 39mm.

An Amazon seller has it for $434, $45 better than the next-best price I see and $80 or more better than most.

Pretty sharp-looking watch.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AN9J23Y/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> So, I guess we'll be seeing one of those two (amongst many others, I'm sure) on the 'bay soon enough, lol  ?


It may, lol. I've wanted the blue JRH for a long time, and this is truly no-brainer pricing imo.


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

PetWatch said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive Super Titanium, 44mm - AW0060-03E
> *(MANUFACTURER'S REFURBISHED WITH TWO YEAR U.S. WARRANTY) *
> 
> Usually nothing more than a battery change, some have reported a minor scuff from handling.
> ...












It's a good watch at a great price.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Luminox Field Day-Date *Automatic* Watch, 1801 limited qty.s, 43mm x 11mm, ETA 2878 (per Jomashop), sapphire crystal, stainless steel w/ screwback exhibition case, 100m WR, *T25 tritium* markers, *$350* on Massdrop, $611 on ebay, $636 on Amazon. List: $925.

*UPDATE: OOS -- :-(*

Mfg. page: https://www.luminox.com/watch-collection/land/field-automatic-day-date-1800-series/xl-1801.html

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/luminox-field-day-date-automatic-watch

Nice photo from Jomashop's listing, where it's OOS at $656:


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Perdendosi said:


> The JeanRichard deal is just tremendous. ablogtowatch reviewed the watch here:
> https://www.ablogtowatch.com/jeanrichard-aquascope-hokusai-watch-review/
> 
> It's sort of a lukewarm review, but that's in the context of the MSRP -- $3700(!). To get this watch for the price of a Jazzmaster or an Alpina just seems insane to me.
> ...


I'm right there with you. For what it's worth, I have a little bit of wisdom that may help us. Individually, our resistance is a scattered pile of small twigs, each one easily broken. But together [links hands in generic symbolic gesture], we become a bundle, collectively much stronger and unable to be snapped as we are when we stand alone.

On the other hand, bundled together like that we make better kindling, so maybe we're all better off individually succumbing to temptation and just buying the damn watch. o|


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Shuutr said:


> It's a good watch at a great price.


Is there any lume...on the hands and dial?


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Lake house leathers have 40% off all leather goods with code "PREZDAY18" and $2 shipping.

https://www.lakehouseleathers.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

ayem-bee said:


> So, how many of these Hokusai's does Ashford have?! I'm in for one, too, and it still shows in stock.


I sure hope they have enough stock. I was going to ask, but I know from other's mistakes that you don't ask and bring the vendor's attention to a great deal. So I just ordered the watch and am hoping for the best. Thanks to the original poster for bringing this up. This is huge for me. I got the carbon fiber Jean Richard last year, but I just couldn't bring myself to wear a $9,300 retail watch that would be easily scratched and gouged, so I flipped it on eBay. I was looking so hard for a JR Aquascope when I had the Amex $50 off recently, but couldn't find one I liked at a good enough price. I've always liked the Hokusai and this is by far the lowest I think they've been... Darn, I was planning to buy a Maranez watch today. Not sure that I should now that I just burned $630 (with eBates). Ahhhh... what the heck, it's just money! :-d


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

https://www.clockworksynergy.com/
Free shipping on USA orders.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Let us count- another Hokusai out


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

wait, what do you mean you can easily scratch that carbon fibre JR? did you actually manage to scratch it? or have you read something somewhere on the internets?
i bought that LE aeroscope and althogh i dont like big watches, i was not into chronos at that time, i hate black (coated) watches and the brand name just sounded plain stupid to me, i fell in love... i wore it and i dont think it can be scratched that easily... the only issue i have with it is the rather unusual lug width (and also, since i have a flat wrist, the clasp is pushing the watch a bit off center on my wrist...)

btw bit the bullet on that hokusai as well . unfortunately went with befrugal, so i am 6.49 USD short on that deal!  (already got shipping confirmation and befrugal showing cashback...)

thank you OP



Kirk B said:


> I sure hope they have enough stock. I was going to ask, but I know from other's mistakes that you don't ask and bring the vendor's attention to a great deal. So I just ordered the watch and am hoping for the best. Thanks to the original poster for bringing this up. This is huge for me. I got the carbon fiber Jean Richard last year, but I just couldn't bring myself to wear a $9,300 retail watch that would be easily scratched and gouged, so I flipped it on eBay. I was looking so hard for a JR Aquascope when I had the Amex $50 off recently, but couldn't find one I liked at a good enough price. I've always liked the Hokusai and this is by far the lowest I think they've been... Darn, I was planning to buy a Maranez watch today. Not sure that I should now that I just burned $630 (with eBates). Ahhhh... what the heck, it's just money! :-d


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Ivo P said:


> Let us count- another Hokusai out


I'd love to sea how many orders they get. The orders just keep coming in waves!

You also have to consider that we're not the only ones jumping on this deal. It's the deal of the day over at WatchinTyme:

http://watchintyme.com/showthread.p...ted-Edition-60400-11B402-001-649-FS-with-Code


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

feltharg said:


> wait, what do you mean you can easily scratch that carbon fibre JR? did you actually manage to scratch it? or have you read something somewhere on the internets?


I never wore the watch. I got it at an amazing discount last year when Ashford put a bunch of Jean Richard watches on clearance, but forgot (for a couple hours) to remove a 20% off discount code. Once I had it in hand I decided to flip it. The issue with scratches and gouges is that it's not based on the tensile strength or rigidity of the material, but it's related more to the surface hardness. This is why Sinn and some others focus on surface hardening the metals they use to make their watches extremely durable to scratching. Carbon fiber gets impregnated with an epoxy resin to make it harder and stronger, but the JR watch cases with their beautiful matte finish are put through a vacuum process to remove a lot of that epoxy. Other carbon fiber parts will leave a heavy epoxy coating on the surface to give you that surface hardness and protection of the carbon fiber finish. Although beautiful, I didn't see that the JR carbon fiber case or bezel had any substantial protection (I could be wrong, just my opinion). I'm hard on my watches and just didn't want to obsess over a $9,300 carbon fiber watch. Lately I've been buying cheaper brass and bronze divers. You can scratch them up and it just adds to the patina and charm! :-!


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

That JR is too good to pass. I am in for that JR Hokusai. Is that lug width really 25mm? I guess I can buy 26mm and make the strap fit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and monitored by the NSA


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Kirk B said:


> I never wore the watch. I got it at an amazing discount last year when Ashford put a bunch of Jean Richard watches on clearance, but forgot (for a couple hours) to remove a 20% off discount code. Once I had it in hand I decided to flip it. The issue with scratches and gouges is that it's not based on the tensile strength or rigidity of the material, but it's related more to the surface hardness. This is why Sinn and some others focus on surface hardening the metals they use to make their watches extremely durable to scratching. Carbon fiber gets impregnated with an epoxy resin to make it harder and stronger, but the JR watch cases with their beautiful matte finish are put through a vacuum process to remove a lot of that epoxy. Other carbon fiber parts will leave a heavy epoxy coating on the surface to give you that surface hardness and protection of the carbon fiber finish. Although beautiful, I didn't see that the JR carbon fiber case or bezel had any substantial protection (I could be wrong, just my opinion). I'm hard on my watches and just didn't want to obsess over a $9,300 carbon fiber watch. Lately I've been buying cheaper brass and bronze divers. You can scratch them up and it just adds to the patina and charm! :-!


I'm sure that j r is a fabulous watch and punches way above what it's available to purchase at today but.........

If this $3,700 watch is available to purchase for $650........ the carbon fiber version that you had was not a $9,300 watch no matter what the price tag said

Remember Invicta is really good at putting inflated retail prices on their watches as well

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Ossamanity said:


> Lake house leathers have 40% off all leather goods with code "PREZDAY18" and $2 shipping.
> 
> https://www.lakehouseleathers.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up! I have a few LHL straps and now I have two more in-bound. He does custom lengths.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

mannal said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I have a few LHL straps and now I have two more in-bound. He does custom lengths.


Does Lakehouse Leathers do custom widths, as well? I have a feeling a lot of new JR Hokusai owners want to know. 
25mm is proving difficult to find...

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

wishmann said:


> Jean Richard Aquascope Hokusai for only $649 after coupon HELLO18, the best price I've ever seen for a Hokusai.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...quascope+hokusai/60400-11B402-001.pid?nid=cpg


This has been a good day. Got a $2000 check from EBates, finally got to drive my car to work, and ordered a Hokusai.

What dark corner of a warehouse did Ashford find so many of these in? They've been hard to even find for a while. Maybe there is still hope for more Kontikis hiding somewhere.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm sure that j r is a fabulous watch and punches way above what it's available to purchase at today but.........
> 
> If this $3,700 watch is available to purchase for $650........ the carbon fiber version that you had was not a $9,300 watch no matter what the price tag said


I also had one of the solid carbon fiber chronographs. $9300 retail is very competitive for a carbon fiber watch. Look at what Hublot charges for basically the same thing.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The Certina DS-1 titanium automatic, model C006.407.44.041.00, is called a "women's watch," but the case diameter is 39mm.
> 
> An Amazon seller has it for $434, $45 better than the next-best price I see and $80 or more better than most.
> 
> ...


For reference, it has been as low as $260 before according to my receipt. The black version was $325 last fall, and the blue version was $348. I would wait.

Ashford currently has a titanium dive model for $399. Replace the strap and you'd have a nice looking watch.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...7-47-081-01.pid?so=6&nid=sct_certina titanium


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

these went for 1400 USD

Edit: and btw i think its forged carbon, not carbon fibre (unidirectional forged carbon... thats why it looks "layered")



RyanD said:


> I also had one of the solid carbon fiber chronographs. $9300 retail is very competitive for a carbon fiber watch. Look at what Hublot charges for basically the same thing.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

This brand wasn't even on my radar and I'm an in-house movement snob but I'm still thinking about pulling the trigger. Seems like a candidate for wearing occasionally for a year and then deciding whether to keep/flip. Similar to the Anonimo and Armand Nicolet I've been sucked into because they were great deals. Ugh. Keep telling yourself not to buy the deal and then buy the deal. Rinse and repeat.



Kirk B said:


> I'd love to sea how many orders they get. The orders just keep coming in waves!
> 
> You also have to consider that we're not the only ones jumping on this deal. It's the deal of the day over at WatchinTyme:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RyanD said:


> I also had one of the solid carbon fiber chronographs. $9300 retail is very competitive for a carbon fiber watch. Look at what Hublot charges for basically the same thing.


Lol...if Hublot "U-Blow" could bottle their farts they would charge a fortune for that. But since i have no experience with CF watches (bikes, yes....watches,no) I'll take your word on the JR quality and value proposition.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Ossamanity said:


> Lake house leathers have 40% off all leather goods with code "PREZDAY18" and $2 shipping.
> 
> https://www.lakehouseleathers.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks like pseudo sale where the prices are jacked up before offering discount code


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ayem-bee said:


> Does Lakehouse Leathers do custom widths, as well? I have a feeling a lot of new JR Hokusai owners want to know.
> 25mm is proving difficult to find...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


not really. odd widths are trimmed down at the lug end from even widths and look lame.


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

taike said:


> looks like pseudo sale where the prices are jacked up before offering discount code


How much do they usually go for?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nessism (Dec 3, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> Luminox Field Day-Date *Automatic* Watch, 1801 limited qty.s, 43mm x 11mm, ETA 2878 (per Jomashop), sapphire crystal, stainless steel w/ screwback exhibition case, 100m WR, *T25 tritium* markers, *$350* on Massdrop, $611 on ebay, $636 on Amazon. List: $925.
> 
> *UPDATE: OOS -- :-(*
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch. Me Wants!

$498.95 at Lux Choice. No idea if they are reputable though... Luminox Land Black Dial Automatic Men's Watch A.1801


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

feltharg said:


> these went for 1400 USD
> 
> Edit: and btw i think its forged carbon, not carbon fibre (unidirectional forged carbon... thats why it looks "layered")


$1200 actually, but that's not the point. If you put it in a retail store against similar watches, it holds up at $9300 MSRP.

It's "unidirectional carbon fiber" to be precise.

"Forged carbon" looks like this:


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

wishmann said:


> Jean Richard Aquascope Hokusai for only $649 after coupon HELLO18, the best price I've ever seen for a Hokusai


Got one too. Thank you for the heads up. 
Will be a great way to find out how 44mm looks on my wrist.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko Men's Automatic SKX009K Black Rubber Self Wind Diving Watch, *$157* from areatrend at walmart incl. free shipping, sub. *10% ebates cash back takes it to $141*. $169 on ebay, $183 on Amazon. List: $570.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Seiko-Me...-Black-Rubber-Self-Wind-Diving-Watch/47671212


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

wishmann said:


> Jean Richard Aquascope Hokusai for only $649 after coupon HELLO18, the best price I've ever seen for a Hokusai.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...quascope+hokusai/60400-11B402-001.pid?nid=cpg


In for one as well. Held out all day, knowing when I got home and cracked a beer my barely existent willpower would crumble.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

You aren't kidding!!!! Love it! Don't need it!! Been wanting the Hokusai since I saw it though. Can always return it right?



M111 said:


> Man, that dial is a thing of beauty or a work of art, as the case may be! But I CAN'T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That last bit was for me. I really can't right now, too many other irons on the fire. This thread makes me nauseous sometimes...


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

I bought mine for $14. They are exquisitely soft, but I am afraid to wear it because its so thin... I can see the lug ends ripping and it dropping a watch. 
Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

audio.bill said:


> That is indeed the lowest price I've ever seen on a Hokusai model, but I have one caution for any large wristed potential buyers. The JR rubber strap is very comfortable and compliant but a bit short listed as 7" (although I believe it's usually specified as 7.5".) I've tried a couple of JRs with their rubber strap and it is clearly too short on my 7.75" wrist. With the clasp open I found it almost impossible to get over my hand, and when I did it fit much too tightly on my wrist to be wearable.


Is this a watch that wears large?? 6 1/2 wrist here...


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

absolutely not. go for it



Sampsonti said:


> Is this a watch that wears large?? 6 1/2 wrist here...


----------



## Pgg365247 (May 31, 2013)

patrolmi said:


> You aren't kidding!!!! Love it! Don't need it!! Been wanting the Hokusai since I saw it though. Can always return it right?


I keep telling myself that the Hokusai rubber strap won't fit my 8" wrist. Having to buy an aftermarket strap CLEARLY makes this not a good deal... RIGHT!?!

That dial is so freaking amazing! BUT... it won't fit my wrist!?!?!?!?!?!?! Right!?!


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Ossamanity said:


> Lake house leathers have 40% off all leather goods with code "PREZDAY18" and $2 shipping.
> 
> https://www.lakehouseleathers.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for posting this! I have a 2 pc natural leather strap on the way.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm going to be surprised if Ashford can fill all the Hokusai orders..


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Pgg365247 said:


> I keep telling myself that the Hokusai rubber strap won't fit my 8" wrist. Having to buy an aftermarket strap CLEARLY makes this not a good deal... RIGHT!?!
> 
> That dial is so freaking amazing! BUT... it won't fit my wrist!?!?!?!?!?!?! Right!?!


Sorry bud, but you're just fooling yourself. Go ahead and cave in to the temptation! 
Seriously though I don't see what the issue is with the strap guys. I don't really have much issue fitting a 24mm strap into a 22mm lug width. It's not perfect, but it's okay. In this case we're talking about a 25mm lug width with curved spring bars. A 26mm strap would fit well, with maybe 0.5mm excess on each side, BUT with that curved spring bar a 26mm strap will actually fit nearly perfect as the curved length between lugs is probably pretty close to 26mm! You can buy a 26mm leather strap for as little as $20. So needing or wanting to put on an aftermarket strap here really shouldn't be that much of a deterrent. I just don't think you can go with a super thick leather strap though as the strap needs to be flexible enough to curve around those spring bars.

Got my eBates credited to my account, credit card charged, just waiting on my shipping confirmation to rejoice (and tell the wife!). :-(

Correction: My records show that I paid $9.00 at the end of 2016 for a 26mm strap from Clockwork Synergy. I got a better quality one from Martu though for $26.50.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Pgg365247 said:


> I keep telling myself that the Hokusai rubber strap won't fit my 8" wrist. Having to buy an aftermarket strap CLEARLY makes this not a good deal... RIGHT!?!
> 
> That dial is so freaking amazing! BUT... it won't fit my wrist!?!?!?!?!?!?! Right!?!


You may like to read my post regarding the JR rubber strap size from earlier today here.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

patrolmi said:


> I'm going to be surprised if Ashford can fill all the Hokusai orders..


In my experience Ashford's inventory control and integration into their website ordering is excellent, orders are only accepted based upon on hand inventory. Once stock is sold out you will not be able to add it to your cart. I'm sure there are exceptions possible as no system is perfect, hope this helps!


----------



## Pgg365247 (May 31, 2013)

I can't do it... you all enjoy your Hokusai. I will admire the pictures that you will inevitably post that will make me wish I had picked one up.

The problem is this thread has already caused me to purchase two watches in 2018 and it is MID FEBRUARY! My next watch is going to be the Omega Seamaster 300m Diver (41mm) in black. I'm just waiting for the Exchange website to have a 15% off sale. I was hoping it would be for Presidents Day but it isn't looking good. After that purchase I am done for a while. My better half is losing her sense of humor.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Well... since we are talking about the Jean Richard watches today, here's a deal for you: if you want to make your own curved spring bars for all of those 26mm straps that you're going to buy, here is the best deal I could find on spring bar bending pliers. They will bend a 26mm straight spring bar into a perfect 25mm curved spring bar! $8.99 with free shipping, 3 left in stock.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Jewelry-Wa...530341?hash=item5202a29f65:g:rMcAAOSwVF1aLuMJ


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Sampsonti said:


> Is this a watch that wears large?? 6 1/2 wrist here...


I have a 6.75 inch wrist, and my JR wears fine in my opinion due to the short lugs. It's still a large watch don't kid yourself, but I believe you would be happy with how it wears.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

I am sorely tempted by the JR deal, but gonna sit this one out, I think...maybe.


----------



## jlowyz (Nov 5, 2016)

Kirk B said:


> Well... since we are talking about the Jean Richard watches today, here's a deal for you: if you want to make your own curved spring bars for all of those 26mm straps that you're going to buy, here is the best deal I could find on spring bar bending pliers. They will bend a 26mm straight spring bar into a perfect 25mm curved spring bar! $8.99 with free shipping, 3 left in stock.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Jewelry-Wa...530341?hash=item5202a29f65:g:rMcAAOSwVF1aLuMJ


Wow, there's such a contraption! I've been trying to find the perfectly curved spring bars for Jean Richard watches for a long time, while I'm just waiting forebodingly for the stock ones to give way.

Anyone knows if this might possibly compromise the integrity of the spring bars? Or is this the standard established but budget way we get curved spring bars?

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

kimloris said:


> Got one too. Thank you for the heads up.
> Will be a great way to find out how 44mm looks on my wrist.


It's 44mm at the bezel only and the case below it, as you see from the pics, extends further than that.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Lol...if Hublot "U-Blow" could bottle their farts they would charge a fortune for that. But since i have no experience with CF watches (bikes, yes....watches,no) I'll take your word on the JR quality and value proposition.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yeah, for around $650 these days, I can only think of Ball selling you a watch with the quality of the JR. I've been hunting for an Aquascope for quite some time, wanted one with blue or aqua bezel but the Hokusai more than makes up for that with its astonishing dial; needless to say, I ordered one, could not resist....


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

solitudex said:


> Wow, there's such a contraption! I've been trying to find the perfectly curved spring bars for Jean Richard watches for a long time, while I'm just waiting forebodingly for the stock ones to give way.
> 
> Anyone knows if this might possibly compromise the integrity of the spring bars? Or is this the standard established but budget way we get curved spring bars?
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Yep, this is how spring bars are bent, no issues with it.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

So..... how many Hokusais were sold for this deal?


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

wishmann said:


> Jean Richard Aquascope Hokusai for only $649 after coupon HELLO18, the best price I've ever seen for a Hokusai.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...quascope+hokusai/60400-11B402-001.pid?nid=cpg


I love how the Ashford description says: Water Resistance 30 m (100 Feet) when all they had to do was look at the dial to see that was wayyyyyy off. .


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

yeah, by an order of magnitude of 10. LOL!



Strmwatch said:


> I love how the Ashford description says: Water Resistance 30 m (100 Feet) when all they had to do was look at the dial to see that was wayyyyyy off. .


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

They have lowered the price. It is $239 - 10% discount "shown in cart" which comes to *$212.29*. Plus, BeFrugal has 4% cash back for Helzberg which would take it to ~$204. $425 on Amazon, $423+ on ebay. List: $475.

UPDATE 2/19: OOS



BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko Sea Monster SRP581, 42mm x 12.4mm, 4R36 automatic, *$297*. $495 new on ebay.
> 
> https://www.helzberg.com/product/mens+seiko+prospex+watch+2169323.do
> 
> From Jomashop (where it's OOS). Note: Jomashop's photo shows "MOV'T JAPAN" on the dial where Helzberg's does not.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Kirk B said:


> Well... since we are talking about the Jean Richard watches today, here's a deal for you: if you want to make your own curved spring bars for all of those 26mm straps that you're going to buy, here is the best deal I could find on spring bar bending pliers. They will bend a 26mm straight spring bar into a perfect 25mm curved spring bar! $8.99 with free shipping, 3 left in stock.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Jewelry-Wa...530341?hash=item5202a29f65:g:rMcAAOSwVF1aLuMJ


I've been considering spring bar pliers for a while. Can anyone recommend starting sizes of spring bars?

What size bar do I need to start with to make a 22mm bar?

Example: do I use 23mm or 24mm to bend to 22mm?

Sent from my HP Pro Slate 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicaneHntr (Jan 27, 2017)

Davosa Moonphase. Quartz, Sapphire crystal.
$25 off Coupon. Prime Eligible, Fulfilled by Amazon, but sold by Davosa USA.








Oh, and I'm looking forward to some great JR Hokusai deals on f29 later in the year from you guys, don't let me down!
b-)b-)b-)


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

rinsk21 said:


> This brand wasn't even on my radar and I'm an in-house movement snob but I'm still thinking about pulling the trigger. Seems like a candidate for wearing occasionally for a year and then deciding whether to keep/flip. Similar to the Anonimo and Armand Nicolet I've been sucked into because they were great deals. Ugh. Keep telling yourself not to buy the deal and then buy the deal. Rinse and repeat.


Sigh. I got sucked in too. Looking for some strap options now then!

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

patrolmi said:


> I'm going to be surprised if Ashford can fill all the Hokusai orders..


I had a little wobble as I could not see the Hokusai by searching on Ashford's site, only through the link provided, so thought it might be an inventory glitch.

Received a shipping confirmation this morning though!

This is a killer deal, though, so sincere thanks to Wishmann for posting!

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

RyanD said:


> $1200 actually, but that's not the point. If you put it in a retail store against similar watches, it holds up at $9300 MSRP.
> 
> It's "unidirectional carbon fiber" to be precise.
> 
> "Forged carbon" looks like this:


No it doesn't. Hublot can sell for that price cuz it has the name, no one will know what a JR is nor will they pay that much for it. At the price points that you're suggesting, it's not the material that people are paying for. That's why you saw it on sale for 1200. Even if they had a bunch of similar Hublot models to this one that didn't sell, you wouldn't see those for 1200. JR watches are sold at these lower price points because that's really what they're worth (maybe a bit higher if we're disregarding blowout sales).

If we're just considering MSRP then the Hokusais are like $3300 watches (they're not).

But the point is that it's not a 9300 watch which is why I doubt you would have been willing to pay anywhere near 9300 for. Remember, the reason Ashford and grey dealers get so much stock of these watches and blow them out at these low prices is because they don't sell at anywhere near the retail prices.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

danktrees said:


> No it doesn't. Hublot can sell for that price cuz it has the name, no one will know what a JR is nor will they pay that much for it. At the price points that you're suggesting, it's not the material that people are paying for. That's why you saw it on sale for 1200. Even if they had a bunch of similar Hublot models to this one that didn't sell, you wouldn't see those for 1200. JR watches are sold at these lower price points because that's really what they're worth (maybe a bit higher if we're disregarding blowout sales).


If you're willing to over pay for a name, that's your prerogative. I bought a $32k watch for $4500 simply because it has the "wrong" name on the dial. Buy the watch, not the brand.


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

MacInFL said:


> Is there any lume...on the hands and dial?


Nope.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> They have lowered the price. It is $239 - 10% discount "shown in cart" which comes to *$212.29*. Plus, BeFrugal has 4% cash back for Helzberg which would take it to ~$204. $425 on Amazon, $423+ on ebay. List: $475.


Thanks for updating this deal, I just got one!! This price is excellent and even lower than when they were readily available from various resellers a few years ago.

Unbeatable price for a discontinued Seiko.

Cheers,

Seb

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

Not a deal

For those with a JeanRichard could you comment on the fit/finish/overall impression of the brand compared to other brands (at its current price point or MSRP)? 

Does it fall closer to Hamilton, closer to Tag, neither?


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

KidThunder said:


> Not a deal
> 
> For those with a JeanRichard could you comment on the fit/finish/overall impression of the brand compared to other brands (at its current price point or MSRP)?
> 
> Does it fall closer to Hamilton, closer to Tag, neither?


Depends what you mean as that's quite subjective.

I have a white dial aquascope. As a dive watch, it's great - solid, runs well, highly legible. Lume could be better in that it doesn't last as long as my other watches, but is bright enough for as long as I need it.

Fit is very good on my 7.25" wrist - the flat back sits comfortably and the lugs are short so it doesn't overhang. Strap options may be limited as others have said - I find the stock rubber to be perfect.

All that said, it's still a bit of a beast - it's not really a versatile piece (though that is in part because the white dial/ blue bezel very much marks it out as a sportier watch).

That goes to finish. The case is impressive (search for an "exploded" view online and you'll see what I mean), but at the end of the day it's built to take a knock and keep going. So the case has a sort of robust, blocky, almost industrial feel - which some may consider "cheap" or unrefined - but the applied indices, bezel click, alignment etc are all perfect.

That makes it difficult to place on your scale.

Nobody outside the forums is likely to have heard of JR. Pedigree-wise they're ok. But I certainly had never seen one before or heard of them before coming on here. I bought one "blind".

I wouldn't buy this at retail, simply because, for what I use it for, there are far cheaper options out there and I personally would think twice about paying so much for this style of watch.

At this discount though, it's a steal and fit and finish IMHO exceed the standard for this price point. Just know what you're buying.

Obligatory pic - taken in Mozambique waiting for a hurricane to hit:









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*$50 Burei Automatics with Japanese Movements*_

*Burei BM-5006 - $49.99*
39mm stainless steel case, Miyota 2805 automatic movement, sapphire crystal, 100M WR









*
Burei SM-15012 - $49.99*
41.5mm 316L case, stainless bracelet with solid end links, Seiko NH36A movement, 50M WR










*Burei SM-15013 - $49.99*
41.5mm 316L case, calfskin leather strap, Seiko NH36A movement, 50M WR


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

RyanD said:


> If you're willing to over pay for a name, that's your prerogative. I bought a $32k watch for $4500 simply because it has the "wrong" name on the dial. Buy the watch, not the brand.


The watch is not a 32k watch if it can easily be had for 4500 lol. If it's the brand name that's inflating the price then you just proved my point that the watch isn't worth the retail you're suggesting so you're missing the point. If it were a 32k watch then that is what it would be priced at regardless of the name.

without the Hublot logo it would probably have the same value as the JR which is to say that at the end of the day it'd be a 2000 dollar watch. I get that you don't care about the branding but you have to acknowledge that in retail the brand determines the value. So it would be wrong to say it's as valuable as a Hublot cuz it's similar when it doesn't have the name. The name inflates the prices, the item itself is worth significantly less.


----------



## icemasta (Dec 7, 2010)

smille76 said:


> Thanks for updating this deal, I just got one!! This price is excellent and even lower than when they were readily available from various resellers a few years ago.
> 
> Unbeatable price for a discontinued Seiko.
> 
> ...


Doesn't look it ships to Canada, did you use a forwarding service or pick up?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

danktrees said:


> The watch is not a 32k watch if it can easily be had for 4500 lol. You're missing the point, if it were a 32k watch then that is what it would be priced at regardless of the name.


You couldn't be more wrong. The same watch with a different name on the dial (and an inferior case and dial in my opinion) has the same MSRP and actually sells for over $20k. It literally costs $15k more for a different name on the dial.


----------



## bettenco (Jan 24, 2010)

Chr Ward sale. Enjoy!
Codes
65spring18
125spring18









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

bettenco said:


> Chr Ward sale. Enjoy!
> Codes
> 65spring18
> 125spring18
> ...


This makes the new Malvern 595 $555. Pretty fair price for an ultra-thin mechanical watch.

https://www.christopherward.com/watches/dress/c5-malvern-595-range


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

RyanD said:


> You couldn't be more wrong. The same watch with a different name on the dial (and an inferior case and dial in my opinion) has the same MSRP and actually sells for over $20k. It literally costs $15k more for a different name on the dial.


Yea I'm sure it's exactly the same. But like I said if it's the name making it worth that much and yours doesn't have the name then it's not worth the same. It's a combination of the watch and the name that gives it that price. Yours can still be a very nice watch but it'd be worth significantly less which is why they sell for significantly less as well. You really think the brand would sell a 32k watch for 4500 if they think they can get 32k for it? The point is it's a 4500 watch that those guys get a lot more for cuz of the name, without it it reverts back to being a 4500 watch because it's not being inflated any more. Point is the watch's true value without branding would be 4500 not 32k.

But you go keep telling people your watch is worth 32k. I'm going to go buy a bunch of invictas and sturhlings and tell people I just added 50k of watches to my collection.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

danktrees said:


> Point is the watch's true value without branding would be 4500 not 32k.


Yes, I agree. A Rolex without branding would be worth about half as much. Maybe even less. Just realize what you are actually paying for. I'm not willing to pay a huge premium for a name.

My claim stands that the JR carbon fiber watch itself is competitive with comparable watches with a $9300 MSRP. Even the Hokusai is only a little high at $3300 MSRP. Many similar Swiss autos have MSRPs of $2k or more, and we see them discounted to around $500. Don't pay MSRP and don't over pay for a name.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Dude he's talking about watches with identical movements and similar styling, not just percent off MSRP. It's a completely valid part of this thread to discuss how much of a "deal" something is, a prestige brand Sellita/ETA 3 hander can be a "deal" at $2,000 compared to normal pricing, but also "not a deal" because you can get similar watches from a lower prestige brand at full price for less. He doesn't really think his Ralph Lauren is worth $32k, he's saying it was a good deal because of how it is much cheaper than the other way to get that movement. And he's right if you take the view that brand name is overrated. You can disagree, that's fine, but disagree with what he's actually saying.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

icemasta said:


> Doesn't look it ships to Canada, did you use a forwarding service or pick up?


Yes, I'm using mymallbox reshipping service for this one, too good deal to pass up. I even have a 5$ Off coupon waiting for me in mymallbox account 

Cheers,

Seb


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

NOT A DEAL
we are all talking about very subjective topic - value. yeah, those MSRP might have been inflated a bit, but we are not the crowd who buys at msrp...
in the end, its all about us liking the timepiece we got for the money. man, i did really liked Ryans RL, i almost bit the bullet myself. It was a badass horological piece in precious metal, total bargain. 
i do love that carbon fiber JR, i just like looking at it... the mvt might be plain, but for what i payed, its amazing.
i also bought a titanium DLC blackout neroscope LE prior that which i have never put on wrist... the watch is nah...
i have also bought a fullgold 1681 which, also, i have never put on my wrist... also nah watch, but i still enjoy looking at the inhouse GP movement 

i have just counted and the hokusai will be my fourth JR, oops... hope i will be getting the excitement from the dial i am looking for.

btw, this carbon aeroscope - was it ever listed for 1199 at ashford or was that after some amex coupon or cashback? i think ive seen used one there for that price



RyanD said:


> Yes, I agree. A Rolex without branding would be worth about half as much. Maybe even less. Just realize what you are actually paying for. I'm not willing to pay a huge premium for a name.
> 
> My claim stands that the JR carbon fiber watch itself is competitive with comparable watches with a $9300 MSRP. Even the Hokusai is only a little high at $3300 MSRP. Many similar Swiss autos have MSRPs of $2k or more, and we see them discounted to around $500. Don't pay MSRP and don't over pay for a name.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> _*$50 Burei Automatics with Japanese Movements*_
> 
> *Burei BM-5006 - $49.99*
> 39mm stainless steel case, Miyota 2805 automatic movement, sapphire crystal, 100M WR


From the listing: "It is quite suitable for Thanksgiving day present with an elegant package." 

I generally just prefer to eat turkey, but I'd take a watch, I suppose. I'm actually pretty tempted by this one. It's got an Archimede Outdoor thing going on, and I've got a huge crush on those at the moment. Sadly, my eyes are bigger than my wallet right now, so maybe this would suffice. Do you know anything about the overall quality of these?


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Hey, remember that one time when this thread only talked about actual deals and not asinine diatribes on the “value” of watches/brands? 

Please start a separate thread if you feel the need to continue the discussion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Rabirnie said:


> Hey, remember that one time when this thread only talked about actual deals and not asinine diatribes on the "value" of watches/brands?
> 
> Please start a separate thread if you feel the need to continue the discussion.


Actually, no I don't remember that one time. This thread always has some side discussion going on, usually quite interesting. If not, I take my finger and scroll past it. You should try it.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

feltharg said:


> btw, this carbon aeroscope - was it ever listed for 1199 at ashford or was that after some amex coupon or cashback? i think ive seen used one there for that price


I have not seen it listed that low, but in 2016 Ashford kicked off their Black Friday sale and forgot for a brief period of time to disable a 20% off coupon, until some kind soul here brought it to their attention when asking about it. I purchased the carbon fiber aeroscope at that time. The price was $1,399, but with the 20% off coupon, BeFrugal cash back, and credit card cash back it brought the final price down to $1,038 - quite a deal!


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> Actually, no I don't remember that one time. This thread always has some side discussion going on, usually quite interesting. If not, I take my finger and scroll past it. You should try it.


Wait, not sure I understand. You are saying I should take my finger and scroll past it? If that's the case, aren't you breaking our own rule?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

Rabirnie said:


> Hey, remember that one time when this thread only talked about actual deals and not asinine diatribes on the "value" of watches/brands?
> 
> Please start a separate thread if you feel the need to continue the discussion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think there's a lot to be learned from these types of discussions, as long as they stay civil. This hobby of ours has such wide parameters that's its good to discuss them and decide what's important to you.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Rabirnie said:


> Hey, remember that one time when this thread only talked about actual deals and not asinine diatribes on the "value" of watches/brands?
> 
> Please start a separate thread if you feel the need to continue the discussion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice deal! Would you mind posting a link to where you found it? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Timev0id (Jun 19, 2016)

not sure but it seams Phoibos got sales on all watches. Maybe its because of chinese new year?

Shop All - Page 1 - PHOIBOS WATCH


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

NOT A DEAL

This is a thread to post bargains. Some bargains are better than others. I, for one, don’t mind when some reasonable discussion occurs about the relative merits of bargains being posted here since it is a ‘bargain’ thread. And, when it’s clear some discussion is veering a little off topic it literally takes a few clicks of a mouse or flicks of my finger to scroll past it. 


Follow me on Instagram @ciccio_started_it


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Timev0id said:


> not sure but it seams Phoibos got sales on all watches. Maybe its because of chinese new year?
> 
> Shop All - Page 1 - PHOIBOS WATCH


Same price for the past month

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

At 8:20 pm eastern, Amazon has a prime early access deal for this Alps chronograph watch:
https://amazon.com/dp/B06Y2BVR2K/









Now if you don't like ALPS on your dial, there will be another prime early access sale on the Binzi version of this watch tomorrow morning at 10:40 am eastern.









I really don't understand the idea of having these two Amazon Gold Box deals coming up within half a day of each other. :-s


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

RyanD said:


> If you're willing to over pay for a name, that's your prerogative. I bought a $32k watch for $4500 simply because it has the "wrong" name on the dial. Buy the watch, not the brand.


Guessing this was the "Ralph Lauren" white gold (or platinum) dress watch with a Piaget (I think) movement?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rabirnie said:


> Hey, remember that one time when this thread only talked about actual deals and not asinine diatribes on the "value" of watches/brands?
> 
> Please start a separate thread if you feel the need to continue the discussion.


Playing moderator with your first ever post. A new record!


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Kirk B said:


> I have not seen it listed that low, but in 2016 Ashford kicked off their Black Friday sale and forgot for a brief period of time to disable a 20% off coupon, until some kind soul here brought it to their attention when asking about it. I purchased the carbon fiber aeroscope at that time. The price was $1,399, but with the 20% off coupon, BeFrugal cash back, and credit card cash back it brought the final price down to $1,038 - quite a deal!


that was the GOLDEN AGE OF DEALS! KonTiki, WoW, Watchery, Bluefly, EBSAVE!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

KirS124 said:


> that was the GOLDEN AGE OF DEALS! KonTiki, WoW, Watchery, Bluefly, EBSAVE!


Let us not forget the $79.99 Eterna Pulsometer - the greatest deal of all time.

Those were the days. Noting has even come close to $399 Kontikis or the like for a long time.


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

Just an FYI, there are other Jean Richard watches on clearance at Ashford- Aeroscopes in particular along with the gorgeous blue diver.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...product.primarySKU.gender:Men&catId=cat690030


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Not as glamorous as the Jeanrichard deal, but certifiedwatch has this quartsz Alpina for $269:










https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...rey-textile-strap-men-s-watch-al240gn4s6.html


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

I can't believe the Hokusai is still in stock! Sell out damn you! Each hour that passes without it going OOS further convinces me that some cancellation emails are coming. But I hope I'm wrong and that everyone who wants one, gets one. Good luck big-wristed dudes.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I saw these a few days ago at ShopWorn and forgot to post them. Both very nice watches for the price.

Rado RC1 chronograph for $810 after 10% off coupon.

https://www.shopworn.com/product/rado-d-star-stainless-steel-chronograph-mens-watch-r15966203/










Fortis chronograph for $895 after 10% off coupon.
https://www.shopworn.com/product/fo...-14-si04/?mc_cid=1c18b15421&mc_eid=ff134040d2


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

Rabirnie said:


> Hey, remember that one time when this thread only talked about actual deals and not asinine diatribes on the "value" of watches/brands?
> 
> Please start a separate thread if you feel the need to continue the discussion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Tanker G1 said:


> Actually, no I don't remember that one time. This thread always has some side discussion going on, usually quite interesting. If not, I take my finger and scroll past it. You should try it.


Non Deal...

I agree... Side discussion is fine but lately it's been non stop. Ladies watch sizes, now this. ::yawn::

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tanksndudes said:


> From the listing: "It is quite suitable for Thanksgiving day present with an elegant package."
> 
> I generally just prefer to eat turkey, but I'd take a watch, I suppose. I'm actually pretty tempted by this one. It's got an Archimede Outdoor thing going on, and I've got a huge crush on those at the moment. Sadly, my eyes are bigger than my wallet right now, so maybe this would suffice. Do you know anything about the overall quality of these?


I don't have this one, but I bought the Burei SM-15013 a few weeks back (the third one on that same post). I can't claim it's a $32K watch for $50, but it's a pretty solid piece. Mine is a newer version, so it doesn't have sapphire, or the 100M WR, like the older ones. I'm not sure if the older specifications were wrong, or Burei just cut costs on latter production runs.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I saw these a few days ago at ShopWorn and forgot to post them. Both very nice watches for the price.
> 
> Rado RC1 chronograph for $810 after 10% off coupon.
> 
> ...


Can't say enough good things about the D-Star 200 Chrono.







Had mine since summer of 2014 when Ashford had it for a little north of $1400. It went down to $1000 or so a couple of times but have never seen a BN one less than that. 800 bucks for a display model is a very good price for a watch with that level of finishing.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> I can't believe the Hokusai is still in stock! Sell out damn you! Each hour that passes without it going OOS further convinces me that some cancellation emails are coming. But I hope I'm wrong and that everyone who wants one, gets one. Good luck big-wristed dudes.


Still 8 available ;-)


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Can't say enough good things about the D-Star 200 Chrono.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ashford has the gold plated version for about $1000 brand-new right now.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Can't say enough good things about the D-Star 200 Chrono.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ashford has the gold plated version for about $1000 brand-new right now.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Here's a hell of a deal ... Certified has the Mido Baroncelli automatic chronograph in rose gold, model M86073104, for $597.54 with coupon code 'CLEAR5'

Dollar Dig rebate would take it to $581.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-grey-dial-leather-men-s-watch-m86073104.html


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

Not sure how much of a deal but seems like a good one.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-navy/gmt/H77585335.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=28

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

thechin said:


> Still 8 available ;-)


Looks like 7 now ...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

BostonCharlie said:


> They have lowered the price. It is $239 - 10% discount "shown in cart" which comes to *$212.29*. Plus, BeFrugal has 4% cash back for Helzberg which would take it to ~$204. $425 on Amazon, $423+ on ebay. List: $475.


This seems to be Monster month for me. Thanks for the heads up. Ordered one last night. This is the 3rd Monster I have acquired this month. :-d
Purchased a JDM Blue and the Jade this last week. :-!
Once again, my credit card is taking a beating.o|


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Here's a hell of a deal ... Certified has the Mido Baroncelli automatic chronograph in rose gold, model M86073104, for $597.54 with coupon code 'CLEAR5'
> 
> Dollar Dig rebate would take it to $581.
> 
> ...


It's hard to find a classy dress chrono that is actually useful as a chronograph. This is really nice.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

Baldrick said:


> KidThunder said:
> 
> 
> > Not a deal
> ...


Agreed. Nice watch. But it's not A GREAT DEAL unless I can easily sell it used for what I paid for it net of expenses. Not sure about that ...


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

jk1492 said:


> Agreed. Nice watch. But it's not A GREAT DEAL unless I can easily sell it used for what I paid for it net of expenses. Not sure about that ...


At the risk of feeding the flippers, the last one to go up for sale sold for $1200.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Disneydave said:


> At the risk of feeding the flippers, the last one to go up for sale sold for $1200.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yeah, I'm 100% sure that in a few days we'll see the first Hokusais on watchrecon for around that much


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

BostonCharlie said:


> They have lowered the price. It is $239 - 10% discount "shown in cart" which comes to *$212.29*. Plus, BeFrugal has 4% cash back for Helzberg which would take it to ~$204. $425 on Amazon, $423+ on ebay. List: $475.


Thanks for the tip, I think . I wasn't planning on buying a new watch. Unfortunately, they added another $20 in tax. Grrrr

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock Men's GWF1000-1CR-BLK Frogman Resin Watch, 50mm, 200m WR, MB6 atomic, cool, screw back case, *$375.60* on jet. $440 on ebay, $445 on Amazon. List: $700. Ebates and BeFrugal will give you *2.5% cash back*.

UPDATE: old WUS listing (for a different, used watch) showing lots of photos: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/sold-casio-g-shock-frogman-gwf-1000-1cr-4549083.html

Jet sells 3rd party stuff, and their returns are free and easy. I say this because as I was googling around for frogman watches I stumbled across a site shamelessly selling compelling G-Shock counterfeits (they were actually listed among the google shopping links). This jet listing has lots of convincing photos, where the counterfeit sellers showed only the watch front. And, the counterfeit listings clearly disclosed that their watch had no atomic timekeeping.

UPDATE: cel4145 identified the seller as a legit retailer: opticsplanet.com. They have lots of watches (including some $65 Bertuccis), but I couldn't find this one. (I was hoping that the buyer could sidestep sales tax by purchasing directly from the out-of-state seller.)

https://jet.com/product/G-Shock-Men...n-Watch-50mm/525d341506554e328c0283a05631c439


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> G-Shock Men's GWF1000-1CR-BLK Frogman Resin Watch, 50mm, 200m WR, MB6 atomic, cool, screw back case, *$375.60* on jet. $440 on ebay, $445 on Amazon. List: $700. Ebates and BeFrugal will give you *2.5% cash back*.
> 
> Jet sells 3rd party stuff, and their returns are free and easy. I say this because as I was googling around for frogman watches I stumbled across a site shamelessly selling compelling G-Shock counterfeits (they were actually listed among the google shopping links). This jet listing has lots of convincing photos, where the counterfeit sellers showed only the watch front. And, the counterfeit listings clearly disclosed that their watch had no atomic timekeeping.
> 
> https://jet.com/product/G-Shock-Men...n-Watch-50mm/525d341506554e328c0283a05631c439


The watch will be coming from opticsplanet.com. You can tell at Jet if you go ahead and go in to check out and get to the last stage, and Jet will tell you who the seller is.

Incidentally, Jet is owned by Walmart.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Ebay *Australia*: *10% off* "everything" on purchases $75 or more, max $300 savings, exclusions apply, code *PRONTO*

I tried using my US ebay account -- no dice. Even when I logged into ebay.com.au. Though I did see that only some listings say: "EXTRA 10% Discount Code: PRONTO"


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Filson Journeyman chronograph for $159.99. MSRP is $850, so that's over 80% off. A deep discount even for Filson.

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...ther-Strap-Watch/1000330348?crs=PDP&rrec=true


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

Not a deal
Just out of curiosity, for those who bought the JR Hokusai, how many got some updates in their processing order?
I did order through the Ebates app using amazon pay. I got my Ashford order number and amazon pay confirmation email and an authorization on my CC, and since then... nothing...
Am I the only one?


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

kimloris said:


> Not a deal
> Just out of curiosity, for those who bought the JR Hokusai, how many got some updates in their processing order?
> I did order through the Ebates app using amazon pay. I got my Ashford order number and amazon pay confirmation email and an authorization on my CC, and since then... nothing...
> Am I the only one?


When did you order? They may be closed for the weekend. I ordered Friday and got shipping confirmation within 3 hours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and monitored by the NSA


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

kimloris said:


> Not a deal
> Just out of curiosity, for those who bought the JR Hokusai, how many got some updates in their processing order?
> I did order through the Ebates app using amazon pay. I got my Ashford order number and amazon pay confirmation email and an authorization on my CC, and since then... nothing...
> Am I the only one?


Mine shipped and is due Tuesday.


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

ddavidsonmd said:


> When did you order? They may be closed for the weekend. I ordered Friday and got shipping confirmation within 3 hours.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and monitored by the NSA


Thanks for your answer. 
I ordered on Friday too. Around 2pm. 
I guess I will find out soon enough but after a few people here posted that Ashford may send cancellation emails, it made me nervous and I have been waiting all day for a shipping confirmation that never came. 
Well, it's just a watch.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Ashford ships late Fri,Sat,Sun on Monday..


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

kimloris said:


> Thanks for your answer.
> I ordered on Friday too. Around 2pm.
> I guess I will find out soon enough but after a few people here posted that Ashford may send cancellation emails, it made me nervous and I have been waiting all day for a shipping confirmation that never came.
> Well, it's just a watch.


Their website shows two remaining in stock. Keep the faith. I'm sure you're fine.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

batmansk6 said:


> Their website shows two remaining in stock. Keep the faith. I'm sure you're fine.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Where is the remaining stock listed? All I see is that it says in stock and ready to ship.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

raheelc said:


> Where is the remaining stock listed? All I see is that it says in stock and ready to ship.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


On my phone it shows the stock count. Also, if you try to add 3 or more to your cart you get an error.









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

batmansk6 said:


> On my phone it shows the stock count. Also, if you try to add 3 or more to your cart you get an error.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, I'm not seeing that. I'm only seeing the clearance price.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Ebay *Australia*: *10% off* "everything" on purchases $75 or more, max $300 savings, exclusions apply, code *PRONTO*
> 
> I tried using my US ebay account -- no dice. Even when I logged into ebay.com.au. Though I did see that only some listings say: "EXTRA 10% Discount Code: PRONTO"


Ebay Australia codes are always locked down to Australian accounts with payment through PayPal.com.au. You can buy from anywhere, as long as you go through ebay.com.au.

No idea if the delivery address is locked down too.

The code is for everything except bullion, coins, gift cards, cars, houses etc.

Austalians were fortunate enough to have last week's ebay US code work PCNTOPSALES, as long as they went through the US site. There is a lot of SARB003, SARB005 and Alpinists on the way.


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

One left. $399.99 https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Glycin...:81EAAOSwhVxaELFJ:sc:USPSPriority!13748!US!-1


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

priamo said:


> One left. $399.99 https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Glycin...:81EAAOSwhVxaELFJ:sc:USPSPriority!13748!US!-1


Not a very good price, check goroo, Ive seen these cheaper


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

Sure they're less on leather. This one's on ss.


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

jk1492 said:


> Agreed. Nice watch. But it's not A GREAT DEAL unless I can easily sell it used for what I paid for it net of expenses. Not sure about that ...


A fair point but also subjective. I don't tend to flip watches (not really a market for it here and, if I'm honest, I'm too lazy to deal with the faff) so re-sale and recovery of cost isn't something I consider.

Probably the opposite, in fact, as I assume most of my watches (particularly lesser known brands) will take a significant hit if I ever tried to sell them. So I tend to look at it as a value proposition compared against retail (though retail is often inflated) but more importantly what I think the piece is worth.

As to this particular watch, it was on my radar since the Ashford sale a couple of years ago, when I missed out. Since then, I've only seen a few come up for sale and, aside from the initial re-sales right after the Ashford event closed (which were only marginally above Ashford prices), they've been listed at >USD1k. I think it's well worth the sale price.

That said, this is a good watch at a good price for those in the know. So I wouldn't be surprised if well-kept models met or exceeded the sale price on re-sale, or at the very least only made a marginal loss.

Anyway, seems to be sold out now!

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

kimloris said:


> Not a deal
> Just out of curiosity, for those who bought the JR Hokusai, how many got some updates in their processing order?
> I did order through the Ebates app using amazon pay. I got my Ashford order number and amazon pay confirmation email and an authorization on my CC, and since then... nothing...
> Am I the only one?


Ordered Friday, received a shipping email within 12 hours. Should arrive next week.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## maxy_spy (Jun 22, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> Can't say enough good things about the D-Star 200 Chrono.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a good deal. I bought last year for my wedding from Ashford for 980$ after rebate.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

priamo said:


> Sure they're less on leather. This one's on ss.


With cheap, folded end links. I'd prefer it on leather at a reduced price. But hey, that's just me.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

RyanD said:


> I saw these a few days ago at ShopWorn and forgot to post them. Both very nice watches for the price.
> 
> Rado RC1 chronograph for $810 after 10% off coupon.
> 
> ...


What coupon did you get to work on these? I tried INSIDER and it didn't work on either (yet it successfully applied the 10% to a random Parmigiani and Alpina I tried it on).


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

All 20 Hokusai which were in stock are OOS! 
Wasn't very fast, but the deal was great!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

KirS124 said:


> All 20 Hokusai which were in stock are OOS!
> Wasn't very fast, but the deal was great!


Come on bracelet model...


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

Not a hokusai, but it comes on a bracelet. In case you want to buy the watch only for the bracelet.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152882532888


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

ddavidsonmd said:


> When did you order? They may be closed for the weekend. I ordered Friday and got shipping confirmation within 3 hours.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and monitored by the NSA


Yeah same here. Think mine's in the air now.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Filson Journeyman chronograph for $159.99. MSRP is $850, so that's over 80% off. A deep discount even for Filson.
> 
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...ther-Strap-Watch/1000330348?crs=PDP&rrec=true


I when I posted the gray one for the same price last week, I told myself I'd get it if it had the white face. Saw your post and almost got it when I realized that TJMaxx's picture wasn't bad...it's the cream version.

To add on, they also have the black version on nylon for $139.99

https://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/pro...330365?colorId=NS1457456&pos=1:4&N=2031104296









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

ddavidsonmd said:


> When did you order? They may be closed for the weekend. I ordered Friday and got shipping confirmation within 3 hours.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and monitored by the NSA


Pretty sure you're right - I think Ashford and other watch retailers on the East Coast are Orthodox. Depending on when you ordered on Friday, you may not get a shipping confirmation. I ordered late Friday with amazon pay and got order and payment confirmation and nothing after that.

/Hokusai shipping updates = CW shipping updates


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

LePerfecf on eBay - run by Joma, I think - has this eco-drive Citizen Promaster (BN0191-55L) dressy diver for $174. It's got a lot going for it, SEL, clean dial, but man it's big. 45mm and it wears it. I tried it on once at a local Macy's and it swallowed my wrist. 
But really good price for it if you can pull it off.










https://m.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Prom...377255&hash=item284562e51b:g:amEAAOSwoVNZ6Rff


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> With cheap, folded end links. I'd prefer it on leather at a reduced price. But hey, that's just me.


Especially for $250 on Massdrop
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-incursore-automatic-watch


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

priamo said:


> One left. $399.99 https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Glycin...:81EAAOSwhVxaELFJ:sc:USPSPriority!13748!US!-1


Just wanted to point out that this is not even close to the same Incursore that's on Massdrop. Brushed bezel vs polished, metal outline of the applied numerals & indices vs painted on(?), metal hands incl second hand vs all three white on the new logo model. I have two Incursore. Old logo black has a screw down crown, new logo white model does not. I don't think $399 for this particular spec Incursore is a bad deal at all. The massdrop-available models are not the same quality.

Edit: I don't like the white box around the date window on the new logo models either...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Raymond Weil auto on bracelet for $445. I think that's a on the low end for an RW. Looks like an SW200 movement.

https://www.jomashop.com/raymond-weil-watch-2237-st-65001.html


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

cairoanan said:


> Pretty sure you're right - I think Ashford and other watch retailers on the East Coast are Orthodox. Depending on when you ordered on Friday, you may not get a shipping confirmation. I ordered late Friday with amazon pay and got order and payment confirmation and nothing after that.
> 
> /Hokusai shipping updates = CW shipping updates


Thanks.
Reassuring to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

Ordered! Thanks for posting this.


ILiveOnWacker said:


> I when I posted the gray one for the same price last week, I told myself I'd get it if it had the white face. Saw your post and almost got it when I realized that TJMaxx's picture wasn't bad...it's the cream version.
> 
> To add on, they also have the black version on nylon for $139.99
> 
> ...


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> Just wanted to point out that this is not even close to the same Incursore that's on Massdrop. Brushed bezel vs polished, metal outline of the applied numerals & indices vs painted on(?), metal hands incl second hand vs all three white on the new logo model. I have two Incursore. Old logo black has a screw down crown, new logo white model does not. I don't think $399 for this particular spec Incursore is a bad deal at all. The massdrop-available models are not the same quality.
> 
> Edit: I don't like the white box around the date window on the new logo models either...


Excellent breakdown of the Incursores on metal out there.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

priamo said:


> One left. $399.99 https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Glycin...:81EAAOSwhVxaELFJ:sc:USPSPriority!13748!US!-1


This would be a decent "GADA" if it wasn't so big.

Still very tempting though.


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I when I posted the gray one for the same price last week, I told myself I'd get it if it had the white face. Saw your post and almost got it when I realized that TJMaxx's picture wasn't bad...it's the cream version.
> 
> To add on, they also have the black version on nylon for $139.99
> 
> ...


These are a good deal, I purchased two of the Filson divers for £121 each and this weekend one stopped working. I changed the battery and still no joy. They selling in the maxx here for £249.99.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> These are a good deal, I purchased two of the Filson divers for £121 each and this weekend one stopped working. I changed the battery and still no joy. They selling in the maxx here for £249.99.


Movement assembled in Detroit by former UAW workers. :-d

Seriously, they are nice looking watches in the $150 range.


----------



## tmac6767 (Dec 7, 2012)

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1797733/filson-mens-journeyman-quartz-watch?color=BLACK

Nice watches for a fair price. FWIW, Filson Journeyman GMT was $75 at nordstromrack at one point, out of stock now....


----------



## Nessism (Dec 3, 2009)

Tanker G1 said:


> Just wanted to point out that this is not even close to the same Incursore that's on Massdrop. Brushed bezel vs polished, metal outline of the applied numerals & indices vs painted on(?), metal hands incl second hand vs all three white on the new logo model. I have two Incursore. Old logo black has a screw down crown, new logo white model does not. I don't think $399 for this particular spec Incursore is a bad deal at all. The massdrop-available models are not the same quality.
> 
> Edit: I don't like the white box around the date window on the new logo models either...


Holy confusion Batman! Been looking at Incursores and there seems to be so many different types. That ebay one has a brown dial BTW. Some are listed as 46mm and others 44mm. I assume it's the older version that's larger. Older version comes with the screwdown crown too? But how to tell from photos? Based on the 200M writing on the dial? Some have that and others don't. Do the older ones have illuminescent lettering and the newer ones just painted? Too much confusion. I'd like a black dial.

Edit: after researching think the 44's are the newer Invicta version. Older 46's are 200M (vs 100M) water resistant and should use an ETA movement.


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Momentum is clearing out the last of their Base Layers. Stainless, 200m, sandwich dial, screw down crown, 44/22 mm. $100

https://www.momentumwatch.com/collections/last-chance-to-buy/products/base-layer-nylon









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

That’s interesting, @Roy Hobbs. Does anyone know more about the so-called “propeller power indicator”? Is it a constant seconds or something else?


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Roy Hobbs said:


> Momentum is clearing out the last of their Base Layers. Stainless, 200m, sandwich dial, screw down crown, 44/22 mm. $100
> 
> https://www.momentumwatch.com/collections/last-chance-to-buy/products/base-layer-nylon
> 
> ...


Power indicator for a quartz watch?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

ronragus said:


> Power indicator for a quartz watch?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Seconds hand


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

ronragus said:


> Power indicator for a quartz watch?


Perhaps it rotates noticeably slower to indicate the battery is close to failure. Seems like an innovative feature in a watch if that's the case.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

The deal I posted last week on an Accurist World Time got a price reduction from Amazon ES (not sure it's posted outside EU).
You can now get a Citizen C300 powered watch, which basically is a Gen I Skyhawk/Navihawk for about 40€ shipped:

https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B002NSMOTM/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1AT7YVPFBWXBL


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> LePerfecf on eBay - run by Joma, I think - has this eco-drive Citizen Promaster (BN0191-55L) dressy diver for $174. It's got a lot going for it, SEL, clean dial, but man it's big. 45mm and it wears it. I tried it on once at a local Macy's and it swallowed my wrist.
> But really good price for it if you can pull it off.
> 
> 
> ...


FYI, that conical shaped crown is a PITA to manipulate, at least for me. The design makes the crown feel small.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Movement assembled in Detroit by former UAW workers. :-d
> 
> Seriously, they are nice looking watches in the $150 range.


Must have been a "Monday Hangover" watch. ;D


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

And now OUT OF STOCK...



Terry Lennox said:


> Just picked up one of these for $296.
> 
> Armida is running a Chinese New Year holiday sale.
> 
> ...


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)

Armida has all it's watches 15% off with code HOLIDAYSALE.

ARMIDA WATCHES


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

cuica said:


> The deal I posted last week on an Accurist World Time got a price reduction from Amazon ES (not sure it's posted outside EU).
> You can now get a Citizen C300 powered watch, which basically is a Gen I Skyhawk/Navihawk for about 40€ shipped:
> 
> https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B002NSMOTM/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1AT7YVPFBWXBL
> ...


Cool. 40mm x 10mm, 100m WR, screw back case. At first I thought that Accurist was a Citizen sub-brand, but I guess it's really a UK manufacturer.

I logged into Amazon from US and started the ordering process. I didn't go all the way, but it appears to be possible, with arrival between 3/5 and 3/8. I used the AmazonGlobal Standard shipping option. At the point where I bailed out, they were saying the total cost was *$49.18*, which included Envío (shipping):









This model doesn't even appear on Amazon US. Makes me wonder what deals lurk on their other sites.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Interesting Forits with arabic numbers for not much money:










https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fortis-B-4...577477?hash=item4676f68285:g:VY8AAOSwubFaigT8


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Or $499 for the one with regular numbers:










https://www.upscaletime.com/product/fortis-mens-aeromaster-dawn-analog-display-watch-6551018-l08


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

thechin said:


> Interesting Forits with arabic numbers for not much money:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$650


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

thechin said:


> Interesting Forits with arabic numbers for not much money:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the day in English only? You'd think they'd go all in with the Arabic - or maybe it's an English/Arabic bilingual day wheel?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

VSA Officers auto at Amazon for $235








https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002...ical+watch&dpPl=1&dpID=4186xP1kMFL&ref=plSrch


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Sir-Guy said:


> That's interesting, @Roy Hobbs. Does anyone know more about the so-called "propeller power indicator"? Is it a constant seconds or something else?





ronragus said:


> Power indicator for a quartz watch?





tommy_boy said:


> Perhaps it rotates noticeably slower to indicate the battery is close to failure. Seems like an innovative feature in a watch if that's the case.


It's merely a seconds hand. Which end is which is kind of arbitrary. For quartz OCD folks, it's nice because you don't have to worry about it not hitting all the indices...


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> Cool. 40mm x 10mm, 100m WR, screw back case. At first I thought that Accurist was a Citizen sub-brand, but I guess it's really a UK manufacturer.
> 
> I logged into Amazon from US and started the ordering process. I didn't go all the way, but it appears to be possible, with arrival between 3/5 and 3/8. I used the AmazonGlobal Standard shipping option. At the point where I bailed out, they were saying the total cost was *$49.18*, which included Envío (shipping):
> 
> ...


AFAIK Citizen made a lot of their Promaster models with different branding for European brands, from Aqualands to Navihawks with minor differences in hands, dials and bezels.
Basically, you're buying a NOS Skyhawk for 50 bucks which is a pretty good deal. These watches were almost double the price a few weeks ago.


----------



## David SquaGly (Mar 3, 2013)

Terry Lennox said:


> And now OUT OF STOCK...


I got one of the others!!!

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

jamesezra said:


> Wow. Ashford has just issued me a tracking number. That's fast.


Anddddddddddd.... it's here.
That dial!

Still on the fence on whether i should keep it.


----------



## jlowyz (Nov 5, 2016)

jamesezra said:


> Anddddddddddd.... it's here.
> That dial!
> 
> Still on the fence on whether i should keep it.
> ...


Breathtaking! Now, where's mine, UPS?

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

No doubt on it's way


----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

Amazon has the Seiko SRPC01J1 currently for $469.

SEIKO PRESAGE Limited Edition Blue Cocktail Time "Starlight" SRPC01J1 www amazon com/dp/B077XMSH6V/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_y8UIAb5DYHSWW

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Massdrop has the Victorinox Classic Infantry Vintage Automatic Watch for $250
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-classic-infantry-vintage-automatic-watch


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

drwindsurf said:


> Massdrop has the Victorinox Classic Infantry Vintage Automatic Watch for $250
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-classic-infantry-vintage-automatic-watch
> View attachment 12910145


Lume on hands looks peachy?









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Lume on hands looks peachy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I'm not sure...got the picture from Ashford...Nox is clearly trying to do vintage lume. Massdrop drop doesn't have any lume shots.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

drwindsurf said:


> I'm not sure...got the picture from Ashford...Nox is clearly trying to do vintage lume. Massdrop drop doesn't have any lume shots.


Found a few real world pics,









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

TOM ( Touch Of Modern) have President day sale going on.
$25 store credit for every $100 spent with a limit of upto $300 credit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Kohls is running a Presidents Day sale at 30% off and it works for Seiko's. Sadly there is no other code that I can combine with it that I am aware of. 
Still, with the SRP777 running at $396 on their site the code knocks off $119. With taxes added back in (at least for me) it comes to $293.83 shipped.

Still not as good as my Samurai I bought a couple of weeks ago. That was cheaper by about $10 plus I received $60 in Kohls cash with that previous deal. But it is competitive in terms of market price. For a few $ more it's worth it to have a store for easy returns and great customer service.

On the bay the SRP77 is $270 from "priceyourwatchcominc". I've never heard of them but they have a good rating and have over 14K feedback ratings.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...455366&hash=item41db4b3601:g:KPkAAOSwLnlaiGr7


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

The turtle reissues(basic color schemes) on rubber have been under $250 with some regularity from Singapore grey market shops, unless there's some supply chain issue I'm unaware of I'd hold off on those.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Rocat said:


> Kohls is running a Presidents Day sale at 30% off and it works for Seiko's. Sadly there is no other code that I can combine with it that I am aware of.
> Still, with the SRP777 running at $396 on their site the code knocks off $119. With taxes added back in (at least for me) it comes to $293.83 shipped.
> 
> Still not as good as my Samurai I bought a couple of weeks ago. That was cheaper by about $10 plus I received $60 in Kohls cash with that previous deal. But it is competitive in terms of market price. For a few $ more it's worth it to have a store for easy returns and great customer service.
> ...


If you're on their mailing list they send out mystery deals. I actually got a 40% off code today.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

customwise said:


> Amazon has the Seiko SRPC01J1 currently for $469.
> 
> SEIKO PRESAGE Limited Edition Blue Cocktail Time "Starlight" SRPC01J1 www amazon com/dp/B077XMSH6V/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_y8UIAb5DYHSWW
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Thank you for posting and welcome to the forum. I want to say that up front because I want to encourage you to contribute freely and do not take this personal. Perhaps what I am about to type should go over on "F71 True Confessions" but this is where I post most frequently. With that out of the way...

I own many Seikos and have a high regard for the brand and can even overlook the misaligned bezel/dial on my trusty SKX009. But, ever since the launch of the new Seiko "Cocktail" series, I have been trying to find some way to accept and rationalize the pricing...it just isn't working. I can understand Seiko wanting to capitalize and build upon the success of the original Cocktail. The dial face is truly striking. But once you get past the pretty face, it painfully obvious that it is on an entry level watch that is so overpriced to the point that it is insulting. What we have is an entry level movement, entry level case design with minimal water resistance, mineral crystal and a leather strap or cheap bracelet (which is truly offensive at this price point). The watch should be selling in the low to mid $200's at best. I have SARB033, SARB035 SARY055 and even some Swiss watches that cost less and are better watches. Perhaps after the excitement dies down the prices will come into line but for now, the new Cocktail makes no sense.

To wind down this rant, I am a ardent free marketer. Seiko can charge whatever they want but for me, I'm voting with my wallet and sitting this one out for now.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation's daily deal. Solid price for a diver watch on bracelet with sapphire crystal and ETA2824-2 movement.

Grovana Diver Men's Watch Model: 1571.2136


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Kohls is running a Presidents Day sale at 30% off and it works for Seiko's. Sadly there is no other code that I can combine with it that I am aware of.
> Still, with the SRP777 running at $396 on their site the code knocks off $119. With taxes added back in (at least for me) it comes to $293.83 shipped.
> 
> Still not as good as my Samurai I bought a couple of weeks ago. That was cheaper by about $10 plus I received $60 in Kohls cash with that previous deal. But it is competitive in terms of market price. For a few $ more it's worth it to have a store for easy returns and great customer service.
> ...


I think the SRP777 is 229 at Jomashop with free shipping.

https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-skx007j1.html?utm_source=googleproduct&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=googleproductsearch&pt_source=googleads&pt_medium=cpc&pt_campaign=(ROI)+Shopping+-+Sale+Watches+$100+-+500&gclid=Cj0KCQiAiKrUBRD6ARIsADS2OLnn_GL9RGsMrz87KEXBrQyf43dsY3UagAo4F7JvXxAj0O0oU1TkX1gaAkuVEALw_wcB

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Lume on hands looks peachy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I have one (brown 241519). Excellent watch for the price. I can't recommend it enough.
Btw, it's one of a few watches under 40mm that fits fine my 7,5 inch wrist.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've been drooling over Davosa dive watches for awhile now. They're on sale today through their U.S. distributor. Coupon code DAVOSAPRESIDENT takes 15% off the price. For example, that makes their Argonautic gray dial automatic diver on bracelet $679.15. I can't find anywhere that beats that.

Always nice when the best price you can find on a watch comes from an AD with the manufacturer's warranty.

https://www.davosa-usa.com/


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I havent looked but sometimes they have watches of interest









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Roy Hobbs said:


> I think the SRP777 is 229 at Jomashop with free shipping.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-skx007j1.html?utm_source=googleproduct&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=googleproductsearch&pt_source=googleads&pt_medium=cpc&pt_campaign=(ROI)+Shopping+-+Sale+Watches+$100+-+500&gclid=Cj0KCQiAiKrUBRD6ARIsADS2OLnn_GL9RGsMrz87KEXBrQyf43dsY3UagAo4F7JvXxAj0O0oU1TkX1gaAkuVEALw_wcB
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That is the SKX007.


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Apologies, remedial google.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Roy Hobbs said:


> Apologies, remedial google.


You're a helluva ballplayer though, Hobbs. Best there ever was.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

MacInFL said:


> Thank you for posting and welcome to the forum. I want to say that up front because I want to encourage you to contribute freely and do not take this personal. Perhaps what I am about to type should go over on "F71 True Confessions" but this is where I post most frequently. With that out of the way...
> 
> I own many Seikos and have a high regard for the brand and can even overlook the misaligned bezel/dial on my trusty SKX009. But, ever since the launch of the new Seiko "Cocktail" series, I have been trying to find some way to accept and rationalize the pricing...it just isn't working. I can understand Seiko wanting to capitalize and build upon the success of the original Cocktail. The dial face is truly striking. But once you get past the pretty face, it painfully obvious that it is on an entry level watch that is so overpriced to the point that it is insulting. What we have is an entry level movement, entry level case design with minimal water resistance, mineral crystal and a leather strap or cheap bracelet (which is truly offensive at this price point). The watch should be selling in the low to mid $200's at best. I have SARB033, SARB035 SARY055 and even some Swiss watches that cost less and are better watches. Perhaps after the excitement dies down the prices will come into line but for now, the new Cocktail makes no sense.
> 
> To wind down this rant, I am a ardent free marketer. Seiko can charge whatever they want but for me, I'm voting with my wallet and sitting this one out for now.


I agree with you in regards to the cocktail series watches but I don't consider the LE 'Starlight' SRPC01 a cocktail series watch despite all of the sellers listing it as such. Seiko doesn't appear to use the word 'cocktail' for the watch itself, only 'Presage'. According to Seiko's press release, which does heavily reference the influence of the cocktail series watches, the gloss finish is applied to the dial no fewer than seven times. I do consider the blue SRPB41 available at LIW for $338 a cocktail series watch. We agree that it's priced too high but I attribute most of that to the relative newness. I'd guess it will settle around $275ish where the silver ones are currently selling soon enough.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

thechin said:


> Interesting Forits with arabic numbers for not much money:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technically these are Persian numbers ( yes they are used in the Arabic countries) and the "English" numbers are actually Arabic ! Go figure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> I agree with you in regards to the cocktail series watches but I don't consider the LE 'Starlight' SRPC01 a cocktail series watch despite all of the sellers listing it as such. Seiko doesn't appear to use the word 'cocktail' for the watch itself, only 'Presage'. According to Seiko's press release, which does heavily reference the influence of the cocktail series watches, the gloss finish is applied to the dial no fewer than seven times. I do consider the blue SRPB41 available at LIW for $338 a cocktail series watch. We agree that it's priced too high but I attribute most of that to the relative newness. I'd guess it will settle around $275ish where the silver ones are currently selling soon enough.


Yes you can get a different patterned dial 4R Seiko dress watch for $140, the sort of cross hatch LEs are carrying a huge premium, but it's the same as how the enamel dial 6R dress watches carry a price premium over the SARB033 and 35. I would expect the Cocktail(exaggerated radial sunburst) to go down but the LEs very well may not, they provide a very unique look.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Zodiac Astrographic

$599 after SAVEMORE discount

ZODIAC Watch,Astrographic ZO6603 | WatchStation&reg Online Store


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

customwise said:


> Amazon has the Seiko SRPC01J1 currently for $469.
> 
> SEIKO PRESAGE Limited Edition Blue Cocktail Time "Starlight" SRPC01J1 www amazon com/dp/B077XMSH6V/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_y8UIAb5DYHSWW


Wait until Rakuten Global has 20% back again. I got mine for $300 net.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> I havent looked but sometimes they have watches of interest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.nordstromrack.com/clearance/Men/Watches


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Rocat said:


> ...
> 
> Kohls is running a Presidents Day sale at 30% off and it works for Seiko's. Sadly there is no other code that I can combine with it that I am aware of.
> 
> ...


6% cash back from ebates for Kohl's might help. T&C:

*Exclusions:* Cash Back is not available on each jewelry item with original price of $2,000 or greater, KitchenAid products, Kohl's Cares merchandise, and the purchase or redemption of gift cards or e-gift cards. Cash back is not available when using Masterpass, Visa Checkout or Apple Pay. 
*Special Terms:* Cash Back is not earned for the portion of your purchase paid for with Kohl's Cash.

(I say "might" only because of the T&C. Hopefully these are the _only_ T&C.)

UPDATE: Befrugal is 3.5% cash back for Kohl's right now -- didn't look at the T&C. BF _did_ mention these Kohl's discounts that look promising:


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> I havent looked but sometimes they have watches of interest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love bargains but, if I suddenly ask to tag along to Nordstrom Rack then the wife's gonna start questioning my motives...she buys her shoes, I buy my watches, and never the two shall cross!!!!!


----------



## Pgg365247 (May 31, 2013)

For all my brothers & sisters that have access to AFFES exchange online https://www.shopmyexchange.com. There is a few more hours left in the President's Sale. I picked up an Omega Seamaster Professional 300m Diver in black/41mm for $2,700 shipped. That is with the sale and the 10% off for first use of Star Card. I can't imagine getting a better price from another AD (yes, the exchange is an AD for Omega). The exchange has a few nice watch brands... not just Omega.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Pgg365247 said:


> For all my brothers & sisters that have access to AFFES exchange online https://www.shopmyexchange.com. There is a few more hours left in the President's Sale. I picked up an Omega Seamaster 300m in black/41mm for $2,700 shipped. That is with the sale and the 10% off for first use of Star Card. I can't imagine getting a better price from another AD (yes, the exchange is an AD for Omega). The exchange has a few nice watch brands... not just Omega.
> View attachment 12911489


Sweet. If that's model 212.30.41.20.01.003, then you've beat most graymarket prices I see. Here it is at Jomashop for $2,789 (List: $4,400):

https://www.jomashop.com/omega-watch-21230412001003.html


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I bought one of these a few years back, it's a go-to casual watch, just the right size on the bracelet. I tried it on a sport strap, didn't work as well for me.










valuewatchguy said:


> Found a few real world pics,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Some Kohl's emails have 40% off code for today only.

Seiko SRP777, $396 - 40% = $237.60. Ebates has 6% cash back (if it applies to watches).









SRPB51, $420 - 40% = $252









SRPA21 for $440 minus 40% = $264









SNE435 Padi Solar for $316 minus 40% = $189.60









SRPB55, $420 - 40% = $252









And others .......


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

This deal posted by Wristwatching three weeks ago has dropped further. And there are two colorways at this new price.

Ball Trainmaster Legend Automatic *Grey* Dial Men's Watch Item No. NM3080D-SJ-GY, 40mm x 11.45mm, 30m WR, *$689 with code VD2BA200*. $1,067 on ebay (also by Jomashop). List: $1,799.
https://www.jomashop.com/ball-watch-nm3080d-sj-gy.html










Ball Trainmaster Legend Automatic *Silver* Dial Men's Watch Item No. NM3080D-SJ-SL, *$689 with code DM2BA200*. List: $1,799.
https://www.jomashop.com/ball-watch-nm3080d-sj-sl.html










The *Black* dial model NM3080D-SJ-BK is *$895*. $1,025+ on ebay. List: $1,799.
https://www.jomashop.com/ball-watch-nm3080d-sj-bk.html


----------



## Pgg365247 (May 31, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Sweet. If that's model 212.30.41.20.01.003, then you've beat most graymarket prices I see. Here it is at Jomashop for $2,789 (List: $4,400):
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/omega-watch-21230412001003.html


Yup... model 212.30.41.20.01.003. I have been waiting and watching for this watch for some time. I went to an AD in Northern Virginia last week and tried this exact watch on. The Omega store was a hard $4,400 + 6% VA sales tax. I'm super happy to have gotten this from an AD at/near gray market pricing. I even called Omega to verify the AD status for online exchange purchases.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Duplicate post


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Swiss Army Maverick GS Ladies Watch at Gemnation again for $99
Swiss Army Maverick GS Ladies Watch Model: 241492


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> Some Kohl's emails have 40% off code for today only.
> 
> SRPB51, $420 - 40% = $252
> 
> ...


I didn't realize that Kohl's played around with their base price so much. Just for reference, I got this SRPB51 last week for a lower price with at 30% off coupon:

Subtotal: $354.37 
LOVE30 - $106.32
----------------------
$248.05 +tax


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

PetWatch said:


> Some Kohl's emails have 40% off code for today only.
> 
> Seiko SRP777, $396 - 40% = $237.60. Ebates has 6% cash back (if it applies to watches).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the head's up. I had no idea about the email. Just checked and saw that I have a 40% off one...considering of the Seikos, or perhaps the Bulova moonwatch.


----------



## Nessism (Dec 3, 2009)

Nevermind...


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

For those of you holding off on those Watches and Beyond CFB Patravis on Amazon the white dial on black strap one is $499, with the rest at or near their lows.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Wristwatching said:


> For those of you holding off on those Watches and Beyond CFB Patravis on Amazon the white dial on black strap one is $499, with the rest at or near their lows.


Good price, but the bracelet is worth the extra $100.

https://www.amazon.com/Carl-F-Bucherer-Automatic-00-10617-08-21-21/dp/B00K6CAING/


----------



## i3rianf (Nov 25, 2017)

Here's a 40% coupon code H87U9NGTTJF2X for Kohls. I was going to buy the Samurai but I'll wait until I get a good deal on the SRPB99.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Burei SM-15025* automatic Military-Style watch *- $69.99*
40.5mm 316L case, Seiko NH35A movement, sapphire crystal, 50M WR


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

swank said:


> I didn't realize that Kohl's played around with their base price so much. Just for reference, I got this SRPB51 last week for a lower price with at 30% off coupon:
> 
> Subtotal: $354.37
> LOVE30 - $106.32
> ...


It's not so much their base, or regular price, for example regular price is $525, right now their sale price is $420 (when you bought it was $354) from which they calculate the discount. The key to a deal from them is finding a good sale price with additional discount codes. They often have Kohl's cash back for future purchases equivalent to another 20%, or $10 for every $50 spent. Not this time though.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've been eyeballing the Orient Star World Time blue dial for awhile, but the price has remained stubbornly high:









Certified offered me a pretty decent alternative at a price I couldn't resist, so it's on the way. Casio Edifice World Time EFB-301-JD-2A. About $115 with coupon code 'CLEAR5' Dollar Dig rebate takes it to about $111. That's at least $150 better than I see elsewhere for this.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...l-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-efb301jd2a.html









The white dial version is sharp, too, for the same price. Beats Jet by just a little.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...l-stianless-steel-men-s-watch-efb301jd7a.html


----------



## ChaserM (Oct 6, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

ChaserM said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very interesting


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Davosa sale









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Hmm.. i tried entering the code but was returned this "Unable to find a valid discount matching the code entered"

Anyone else managed to get through?



WorthTheWrist said:


> I've been drooling over Davosa dive watches for awhile now. They're on sale today through their U.S. distributor. Coupon code DAVOSAPRESIDENT takes 15% off the price. For example, that makes their Argonautic gray dial automatic diver on bracelet $679.15. I can't find anywhere that beats that.
> 
> Always nice when the best price you can find on a watch comes from an AD with the manufacturer's warranty.
> 
> ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

jamesezra said:


> Hmm.. i tried entering the code but was returned this "Unable to find a valid discount matching the code entered"
> 
> Anyone else managed to get through?
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure it was only a one-day sale, for President's Day. And it may be CONUS exclusive.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I've been eyeballing the Orient Star World Time blue dial for awhile, but the price has remained stubbornly high


Yet you know the Edifice would just be a temporary stopgap...

Have you tried making an offer to this eBay seller? My guess is that he/she would go to the high 600s, which would be about as good as it gets until "seriouswatches" restocks it. https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202215152694


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm pretty sure it was only a one-day sale, for President's Day. And it may be CONUS exclusive.


If you are in the CONUS and are still interested, I would contact the DavosaUSA directly and see if they will honor the discount. I've heard good things about their CS. They have a 10% discount just for joining their mailing list. I doubt they will turn down the sale for an additional 5%. Either way it costs you nothing to ask.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Realwatches.com has the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression for $400 and free shipping in US. Anyone ever seen this model cheaper?

https://www.realwatches.com/product...age-analog-displayswiss-automatic-black-watch


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

mikksteel said:


> Realwatches.com has the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression for $400 and free shipping in US. Anyone ever seen this model cheaper?
> 
> https://www.realwatches.com/product...age-analog-displayswiss-automatic-black-watch
> 
> View attachment 12913113


Attractive. 40mm, 200m WR, A/R sapphire crystal. STP 1-11 automatic movement. Funny that the "30" on the bezel isn't upside-down. The description makes it sound like the bezel rotates: "uni-directional mineral crystal topring."


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Good price, but the bracelet is worth the extra $100.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Carl-F-Bucherer-Automatic-00-10617-08-21-21/dp/B00K6CAING/


I definitely agree, just as a general principle always get the OEM bracelet over the strap when close in price, especially when you're dealing with an odd lug width(19mm) and screwed lugs decreasing your strap options, so the higher durability bracelet will help with resale value.

But that said, the black(and white on the MOP dial) straps for those CFBs are real alligator(not gator patterned leather) with a nice looking deployant, the strap alone has to be worth $100+. Somewhat oddly the versions with brown straps are regular leather with standard pin buckles. I just bought a Frederique Constant white dial dress watch from CWS(go to CWS's ebay portal, the prices are a little higher but they have "Make an Offer" on some, I offered below the price they sell it on their website and they accepted) and it, like most <$500 watches, comes with a cardboard-feeling strap of lower quality than the <$15 Chinese straps readily available on ebay.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Wenger Field Gear Analog Swiss Quartz Watch - Nylon Strap, model 01.0441.162, screw back case, "Sapphire coated crystal" (read off of back), 40mm x 10mm, 100m WR, Ronda 515 Swiss quartz, *$29*. Amazon: $83, List: $130.

(I'm a little unsure about this model number I found online, because the other photos I see of this model number show a red seconds hand.)

UPDATE: OOS

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/wenger-field-gear-analog-swiss-quartz-watch-nylon-strap~p~215tr/


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

duplicate


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Attractive. 40mm, 200m WR, A/R sapphire crystal. STP 1-11 automatic movement. Funny that the "30" on the bezel isn't upside-down. The description makes it sound like the bezel rotates: "uni-directional mineral crystal topring."


From what I can gather the vintage model this is based on was like that so they retained the quirk as a nod to the original watch. Plenty of history to the Zodiac brand; diver models in production since the early 1950s.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Wenger Field Gear Analog Swiss Quartz Watch - Nylon Strap, Item #215TR, screw back case, "Sapphire coated crystal" (read off of back), *$29*. List: $130.
> 
> https://www.sierratradingpost.com/wenger-field-gear-analog-swiss-quartz-watch-nylon-strap~p~215tr/


Any free shipping codes out there?

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

watchout said:


> Technically these are Persian numbers ( yes they are used in the Arabic countries) and the "English" numbers are actually Arabic ! Go figure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


While their first documented existence in writing in the Arabic world may have been by a Persian mathematician (although in residence in Bagdhad) they historically have been referred to as "Indian numbers" (the Arabic phrase used to describe them - بالارقام الهندية - translates to "Indian numerals"). But even if you disregard the etymological origin, they are still not _Persian_ numbers per say, as "4," "5," and "6" are rendered differently in Persian than they are in Arabic, with the Fortis displaying the latter:

Persian 4, 5, 6: ۴, ۵, ۶
Arabic 4, 5, 6: ٦, ٥, ٤

While we refer to Western numerals as "Arabic numbers," they are as distinct from their traditional Arabic form as traditional Arabic numbers are from their Indian roots.

Okay, now for the deal component... The Bucherer Patravi AutoDate is still available on Amazon for $499. I've been considering this as a travel (dress) watch since it was first posted upthread at a higher price. Personally, I'd like it more (and would have already bought one) if the dial didn't have that circumscribed Pacman trying to eat the date window, but it's still a nice buy on a restrained, conservative watch from one of the few remaining family-owned Swiss watchmakers:


----------



## DCGallenstein (Jul 23, 2013)

B&M Clifton Dual Time for $1,175 after code on Joma. Not sure how good of a deal this is, but it's a nice looking piece.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

mikksteel said:


> From what I can gather the vintage model this is based on was like that so they retained the quirk as a nod to the original watch. Plenty of history to the Zodiac brand; diver models in production since the early 1950s.


...and an internet search took me to vintagezodiacs.com (very cool site, btw) where I found this image of the original model with the "upside down" 30 on the rotating bezel:


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

Bertucci Field Watch 69.99 new.

www.sierratradingpost.com/bertucci-...String=s~field/men~d~5284/mens-clothing~d~15/


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> Any free shipping codes out there?
> ...


When I visit their site I get a pop-up that says: "Sign up for emails. Get FREE* shipping," followed by: "*Contiguous U.S. and APO/FPO addresses only."


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

tanksndudes said:


> You're a helluva ballplayer though, Hobbs. Best there ever was.


Naturally.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Link?

Here it is: https://www.jomashop.com/baume-mercier-watch-m0a10111.html



DCGallenstein said:


> View attachment 12913491
> 
> 
> B&M Clifton Dual Time for $1,175 after code on Joma. Not sure how good of a deal this is, but it's a nice looking piece.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

if you want an inexpensive Sub homage

Loreo Voyager - $159

*Features: *Water Resistant, Chronometer, Auto Date, Luminous
*Band Length: *24cm
*Band Width: *20mm
*Case Thickness: *12mm
*Case Diameter: *40mm
*Dial Window Material:* Sapphire Crystal
*Band Material: *Stainless Steel*
Case Material: *Stainless Steel*
Clasp Type: *Bracelet Clasp
*Movement: *Automatic (No idea what movement?)
*Water Resistance Depth:* 200M


























https://impressionwatch.com/


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> if you want an inexpensive Sub homage
> 
> Loreo Voyager - $159
> 
> ...


They seem cheaper on Amazon. Here is the green one for $119: https://www.amazon.com/LOREO-Stainless-Sapphire-Rotating-Automatic/dp/B01IXSZ3I4

Then this thread indicates they may be found for <$100: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/anyone-have-cheap-chinese-brand-called-loreo-3935538.html


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

pl39g said:


> Bertucci Field Watch 69.99 new.
> 
> www.sierratradingpost.com/bertucci-...String=s~field/men~d~5284/mens-clothing~d~15/
> 
> View attachment 12913561


Still a heck of a deal. Very near the cost of a comparable refurbished model depending on condition. Checked my tracking number and mine should be here on Thursday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

BostonCharlie said:


> Wenger Field Gear Analog Swiss Quartz Watch - Nylon Strap, model 01.0441.162, screw back case, "Sapphire coated crystal" (read off of back), 40mm x 10mm, 100m WR, *$29*. Amazon: $108, List: $130.
> 
> https://www.sierratradingpost.com/wenger-field-gear-analog-swiss-quartz-watch-nylon-strap~p~215tr/





batmansk6 said:


> Any free shipping codes out there?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk





BostonCharlie said:


> When I visit their site I get a pop-up that says: "Sign up for emails. Get FREE* shipping," followed by: "*Contiguous U.S. and APO/FPO addresses only."


If you go to Sierra Trading Post "clean" - without their email coupon-of-the-day cookie in your browser - you will usually get a home page banner reading "FREE SHIPPING ON ORDERS OF $89+ USE CODE *SHIP89*." That's what is showing today, and a good deal for this watch because $29 is STP's "clearance" price and they won't discount it further. Find another $60 worth of clearance stuff and you'll get their best price.

If you have their email HTTP cookie in your browser, you won't get the SHIP89 banner. If you want it, either remove their cookie or (easier) use a different browser and go to their web site from a Google search.

"Sign up for emails. Get FREE shipping" probably means you have an HTTP cookie with an expired deal.


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

Duplicate


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

cel4145 said:


> They seem cheaper on Amazon. Here is the green one for $119: https://www.amazon.com/LOREO-Stainless-Sapphire-Rotating-Automatic/dp/B01IXSZ3I4
> 
> Then this thread indicates they may be found for <$100: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/anyone-have-cheap-chinese-brand-called-loreo-3935538.html


The rotor looks like Miyota 8200 or a Chinese version of the Miyota 8200


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko Sea Monster SRP581, 42mm x 12.4mm, 4R36 automatic, *$297*. $495 new on ebay.
> 
> https://www.helzberg.com/product/mens+seiko+prospex+watch+2169323.do
> 
> From Jomashop (where it's OOS). Note: Jomashop's photo shows "MOV'T JAPAN" on the dial where Helzberg's does not.


Follow up story. Mine arrived today in a box waaaaayy too big for the box inside.










And when I picked it up it was rattling like the metal pieces inside were shattered. Come to find out they sent it with these things inside.










In case you can't make it out, there we're 15 buttons inside that read "I am loved".

Crisis averted.










Thanks WUS


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> if you want an inexpensive Sub homage
> 
> Loreo Voyager - $159
> 
> ...


Lol why does the rehaut say Rolex


----------



## jlowyz (Nov 5, 2016)

danktrees said:


> Lol why does the rehaut say Rolex


Think we've just discovered Rolex's long-lost sister brand. Perhaps the rogue sort of a sister. Hah


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

danktrees said:


> Lol why does the rehaut say Rolex


to remember its an hommage ... `


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The JR makes a nice addition to my "unique dial" collection. I seem to be into dials lately.


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

Shuutr said:


> Follow up story. Mine arrived today in a box waaaaayy too big for the box inside.
> 
> And when I picked it up it was rattling like the metal pieces inside were shattered. Come to find out they sent it with these things inside.
> 
> ...


You were lucky. Mine came in pre-worn and missing a warranty card. See condition in photos. Already contacted customer service, this is crap.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

danktrees said:


> Lol why does the rehaut say Rolex


My guess is that that picture was a real Rolex and they photoshopped in the Lorio dial.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

New Glycine sale on ToM. Not the lowest prices ever, but they have a good selection and you can get 10% cash back at TopCashBack.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

cornorama said:


> You were lucky. Mine came in pre-worn and missing a warranty card. See condition in photos. Already contacted customer service, this is crap.
> View attachment 12914013
> 
> View attachment 12914005
> View attachment 12914009


What a bunch of crap! Please let us know how Helzberg's cs is on this.

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

cornorama said:


> You were lucky. Mine came in pre-worn and missing a warranty card. See condition in photos. Already contacted customer service, this is crap.


It is a return model that they decided was sellable and did not think or notice the wear. Take a screenshot of their product page where it says new and point it out to them.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

cornorama said:


> You were lucky. Mine came in pre-worn and missing a warranty card. See condition in photos. Already contacted customer service, this is crap.
> View attachment 12914013
> 
> View attachment 12914005
> View attachment 12914009


I had an skx007 come from Jomashop with desk diving scratches on the clasp. I'm still awaiting refund.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

danktrees said:


> Lol why does the rehaut say Rolex


Why indeed...


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Looks like 15% cash back from ebates at Rakuten Global, code: Save. Ebates adds: "Department Sale: Limited time on selected shops at Rakuten Global Market," which I take is a separate promotion. Or are they saying that the 15% cash back is for selected shops? Ebates link:
https://www.ebates.com/globalrakuten.com

In addition to the CB, there is a watch shop in their "Coupon Collection" which has a code for 10% off orders over 10,000 JPY. The only brands I recognize at this 10%-off store are Orient (157 items) and Citizen (309 items). The code they show me for this shop: 29EF-CN5J-W6WF-OVH9. Here is a link to this shop:
https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/abbeyroad/

I also see that some shops show "Alipay 5%" next to their listings. Is that an opportunity to save another 5%?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

And so the flipping begins🤑...


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

I don't know anything about the seller, but Lux Time, a 3rd party seller on Amazon, is currently offering the black dial Alpiner 4, on a bracelet, for $624.31. I'm more interested in the blue dial, but I had set up the price alert for the black one for gits and shiggles - hopefully someone here will take advantage.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Lume on hands looks peachy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It actually matches well, maybe slightly lighter than the numbers.. I have that watch. Not peach color though.

Lume shot...


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> And so the flipping begins&#55358;&#56593;...


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't understand how anybody can make money flipping things from Japan with 15% off. I bought an Oris 65 last time around and got a really good deal. After the shipping and the conversion and the fee from my credit card for purchasing something in Yen, there is no way that I could then pay the eBay and PayPal fees and get my money back to even break even. I don't get how the numbers work.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

rinsk21 said:


> I don't understand how anybody can make money flipping things from Japan with 15% off. I bought an Oris 65 last time around and got a really good deal. After the shipping and the conversion and the fee from my credit card for purchasing something in Yen, there is no way that I could then pay the eBay and PayPal fees and get my money back to even break even. I don't get how the numbers work.


For the most part it doesn't. eBay and PayPal fees together take 14-15% off the gross proceed, which means the initial discount off the street price (not MSRP) has to be quite substantial for you to make up for the not inconsequential amount of effort required. Of course, there are many cases where flipping does work; current examples include the Seiko Monsters in base colors and Timex Marlin reissues, both of which have inflated street prices due to tortured demand & supply. But like many other ventures in life, flipping is easier said than done.


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

rinsk21 said:


> I don't understand how anybody can make money flipping things from Japan with 15% off. I bought an Oris 65 last time around and got a really good deal. After the shipping and the conversion and the fee from my credit card for purchasing something in Yen, there is no way that I could then pay the eBay and PayPal fees and get my money back to even break even. I don't get how the numbers work.


Agree with that statement: I tried to get the bambino SS and with shipping (not counting currency exchange fee), it would be $273









It would take much more than 15% off to beat the $179 price you can find it on eBay (timeuhren seller)


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Looks like 15% cash back from ebates at Rakuten Global, code: Save. Ebates adds: "Department Sale: Limited time on selected shops at Rakuten Global Market," which I take is a separate promotion. Or are they saying that the 15% cash back is for selected shops? Ebates link:
> https://www.ebates.com/globalrakuten.com
> 
> In addition to the CB, there is a watch shop in their "Coupon Collection" which has a code for 10% off orders over 10,000 JPY. The only brands I recognize at this 10%-off store are Orient (157 items) and Citizen (309 items). The code they show me for this shop: 29EF-CN5J-W6WF-OVH9. Here is a link to this shop:
> ...


Thank you, but shopping shouldn't be this complicated. I went to second link until it asked for credit card info and there was no place to put in discount code. Is it in the final step? Also shipping is $32 to US way more than others I've seen. I had to cancel my last attempt at the prior 20% off with Rakuten Global due to transaction process used by another seller (nanaple) and lack of RG confirmation. Would like to know if someone can verify this deal from this seller and RG.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

rinsk21 said:


> I don't understand how anybody can make money flipping things from Japan with 15% off. I bought an Oris 65 last time around and got a really good deal. After the shipping and the conversion and the fee from my credit card for purchasing something in Yen, there is no way that I could then pay the eBay and PayPal fees and get my money back to even break even. I don't get how the numbers work.





son2silver said:


> For the most part it doesn't. eBay and PayPal fees together take 14-15% off the gross proceed, which means the initial discount off the street price (not MSRP) has to be quite substantial for you to make up for the not inconsequential amount of effort required. Of course, there are many cases where flipping does work; current examples include the Seiko Monsters in base colors and Timex Marlin reissues, both of which have inflated street prices due to tortured demand & supply. But like many other ventures in life, flipping is easier said than done.





kimloris said:


> Agree with that statement: I tried to get the bambino SS and with shipping (not counting currency exchange fee), it would be $273
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't referring to Japan at all, but rather the tsunami of Hokusai's (pun intended) already starting to hit the 'bay by wannabe profiteers.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> Wasn't referring to Japan at all, but rather the tsunami of Hokusai's (pun intended) already starting to hit the 'bay by wannabe profiteers.


Good looking out. We'll see how those listings fare. Selling $1,400 watches isn't a walk in the park.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> Massdrop has the Victorinox Classic Infantry Vintage Automatic Watch for $250
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-classic-infantry-vintage-automatic-watch
> View attachment 12910145


Since this post went up, this watch has been working on me. I like the looks and, though not a bargain, seems like a solid value. Only question is the quality of the lume? Looks there is a lot of it between the hands, numerals and indices on the chapter ring but does it last? I only have two other Victorinox and they are a mixed bag. Indeed, about the only negative I have regarding the INOX is the lume (and the clasp). Can anyone with first hand experience with this watch comment?

Edit: Just saw the post a couple of entries above. Assume the photo was after a charge. First impression is that the lume on the dial is different than the hands and chapter ring. Still the question remains, will that last through the night or gone after a couple of hours?


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

son2silver said:


> Good looking out. We'll see how those listings fare. Selling $1,400 watches isn't a walk in the park.


Don't know how that will work. Took a while for them to sell out on Ashford. Good luck selling them elsewhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

MacInFL said:


> Since this post went up, this watch has been working on me. I like the looks and, though not a bargain, seems like a solid value. Only question is the quality of the lume? Looks there is a lot of it between the hands, numerals and indices on the chapter ring but does it last? I only have two other Victorinox and they are a mixed bag. Indeed, about the only negative I have regarding the INOX is the lume (and the clasp). Can anyone with first hand experience with this watch comment?
> 
> Edit: Just saw the post a couple of entries above. Assume the photo was after a charge. First impression is that the lume on the dial is different than the hands and chapter ring. Still the question remains, will that last through the night or gone after a couple of hours?


My experience with Victorinox, I've had a few over the years, is the lume is sub par. It's there, but not applied very well or in a lot of layers. Obviously nowhere near a good Seiko Diver. If you think Casio MDV-106 level of lume, then you'll not be disappointed. Victorinox lume also does not last in my experience.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

10% eBay bucks right now on $50+. Limited to $100 in eBay bucks. Don't know if it's targeted or not.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Baxter (Sep 17, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> Thank you for posting and welcome to the forum. I want to say that up front because I want to encourage you to contribute freely and do not take this personal. Perhaps what I am about to type should go over on "F71 True Confessions" but this is where I post most frequently. With that out of the way...
> 
> I own many Seikos and have a high regard for the brand and can even overlook the misaligned bezel/dial on my trusty SKX009. But, ever since the launch of the new Seiko "Cocktail" series, I have been trying to find some way to accept and rationalize the pricing...it just isn't working. I can understand Seiko wanting to capitalize and build upon the success of the original Cocktail. The dial face is truly striking. But once you get past the pretty face, it painfully obvious that it is on an entry level watch that is so overpriced to the point that it is insulting. What we have is an entry level movement, entry level case design with minimal water resistance, mineral crystal and a leather strap or cheap bracelet (which is truly offensive at this price point). The watch should be selling in the low to mid $200's at best. I have SARB033, SARB035 SARY055 and even some Swiss watches that cost less and are better watches. Perhaps after the excitement dies down the prices will come into line but for now, the new Cocktail makes no sense.
> 
> To wind down this rant, I am a ardent free marketer. Seiko can charge whatever they want but for me, I'm voting with my wallet and sitting this one out for now.


I own one yet I still agree with you. Bought one ridiculously cheap in Japan but it sits unworn most of the time as it doesn't feel right on the wrist. End up wearing my SARX045 whenever I need something dressy


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Ahh. I thought you were talking about Japan, which seems like it has some good deals if you're a holder but less so if you're ever intending to move them. I'll admit that anytime I buy something that isn't on my list of 'must-have and keep for life' I'm always thinking about whether I could move it without a loss if I end up wanted to go that route. I'm trying hard not to buy things on a whim, which is why I sat out that Hokusai deal (which wasn't easy but kept telling myself that giant dials don't work on my average-sized wrists). I don't see the Hokusai flippers making much money after the 15% fees from Ebay. Maybe $100-200, which hardly seems worth it for the risk/hassle. That said, if I can buy something high-end, wear it for a bit and then get out without a loss if I don't like it, I'm easier to convince.



son2silver said:


> Good looking out. We'll see how those listings fare. Selling $1,400 watches isn't a walk in the park.





dumberdrummer said:


> Wasn't referring to Japan at all, but rather the tsunami of Hokusai's (pun intended) already starting to hit the 'bay by wannabe profiteers.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

dumberdrummer said:


> Wasn't referring to Japan at all, but rather the tsunami of Hokusai's (pun intended) already starting to hit the 'bay by wannabe profiteers.


Ouch. A little harsh.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

batmansk6 said:


> Ouch. A little harsh.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


How so? It was meant to be lighthearted; but if you want to interpret it as "harsh", is it any more harsh than buying up a retailer's inventory at $649 with the intention of trying to sell it to non-suspecting rubes at more than double what you paid? Hey, I'm all for capitalism and a free market economy...I say have at it! But if I want to call you out while you're trying to do so, I don't feel that doing so should be deemed as "harsh".


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

justin86 said:


> 10% eBay bucks right now on $50+. Limited to $100 in eBay bucks. Don't know if it's targeted or not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up! It's definitely targeted, as my promotion was 8% on the app with a $25 minimum....

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

dumberdrummer said:


> How so? It was meant to be lighthearted; but if you want to interpret it as "harsh", is it any more harsh than buying up a retailer's inventory at $649 with the intention of trying to sell it to non-suspecting rubes at more than double what you paid? Hey, I'm all for capitalism and a free market economy...I say have at it! But if I want to call you out while you're trying to do so, I don't feel that doing so should be deemed as "harsh".


Haha. I assumed you were being lighthearted so I responded in kind. Maybe I should have included an "lol" or an emoji. I'll do better next time.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

batmansk6 said:


> Haha. I assumed you were being lighthearted so I responded in kind. Maybe I should have included an "lol" or an emoji. I'll do better next time.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


S'all good!


----------



## i3rianf (Nov 25, 2017)

capisce1987 said:


> Thanks for the heads up! It's definitely targeted, as my promotion was 8% on the app with a $25 minimum....
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Same for me.


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

Mercer Brigadier Automatic
Navy or white dial available
$199.99

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/mercer-brigadier-automatic-watch

Sporting a classic American design, the Mercer Brigadier features a round, 42-millimeter case made from polished stainless steel and a tan leather band. A domed sapphire crystal helps protect the dial, which features a circular depression evocative of a golf ball's dimples. Arabic numerals at 6, 9, and 12 o'clock offset lumed markers in between, while a window at 3 o'clock keeps track of the date. Fitted with Seiko NH35 24-jewel automatic movement, the Brigadier has a 41-hour power reserve. For a full view of the movement, flip the watch over and take a peek through the display case back. It's 100-meter water resistant, to boot.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

cornorama said:


> Shuutr said:
> 
> 
> > Follow up story. Mine arrived today in a box waaaaayy too big for the box inside.
> ...


What a shame. I ordered one and they canceled my order. Apparently they dont ship to freigh forwards addresses or internationally. But with that kind of experience is a relief.

Let us know how they solve your issue. Its so frustating to get your money back when what you want is the product.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Casio G-Shock G2310R-1 Digital Resin Quartz, 44mm x 11mm, solar, 200m WR, *$55*. Next ebay price: $63. Amazon: $65. Areatrend's site: $64. List: $99.

Better than the square? This model isn't atomic.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens-G-Shock-G2310R-1-Digital-Resin-Quartz-Sport-Watch/132495423863


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

BostonCharlie said:


> Casio G-Shock G2310R-1 Digital Resin Quartz, 44mm x 11mm, solar, 200m WR, *$55*. Next ebay price: $63. Amazon: $65. Areatrend's site: $64. List: $99.
> 
> Better than the square? This model isn't atomic.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens-G-Shock-G2310R-1-Digital-Resin-Quartz-Sport-Watch/132495423863


I had the atomic/solar/blackout version of this a few years back. And while not a small watch by any means, it definitely wore more "conservatively" on the wrist compared to a lot of other G-Shocks.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

PetWatch said:


> Thank you, but shopping shouldn't be this complicated. I went to second link until it asked for credit card info and there was no place to put in discount code. Is it in the final step? Also shipping is $32 to US way more than others I've seen. I had to cancel my last attempt at the prior 20% off with Rakuten Global due to transaction process used by another seller (nanaple) and lack of RG confirmation. Would like to know if someone can verify this deal from this seller and RG.


I agree. I suspect that the main motivation behind these discounts is to encourage shoppers to try something so unfamiliar. I haven't purchased from RG, yet.

One tip from December was:



RyanD said:


> When you checkout with PayPal, change the currency you are actually paying to JPY and pay with a credit card with no international fees. Otherwise, a standard credit card will charge you 3% international fee.


I doubt I have such a credit card, but still good to know.


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> if you want an inexpensive Sub homage
> 
> Loreo Voyager - $159
> 
> ...


I bought a black and a blue version of this watch from another site during their 11/11 sale for about half the advertised price. While the case/crystal and bracelet are OK, the movement is kinda iffy (screw down crown feels crude, not secure). I also have the Invicta equivalents, (8926OB and 9094OB) and even though the end links are hollow and they have mineral glass, the NH35 movement is _way _better in accuracy and feel than what comes in the Loreo. So unless you absolutely cannot/will not buy an Invicta, I would pass on the Loreo. By the way, the Invicta's can be had for way cheaper too.


----------



## nick2412 (Apr 23, 2017)

Metallman said:


> I bought a black and a blue version of this watch from another site during their 11/11 sale for about half the advertised price. While the case/crystal and bracelet are OK, the movement is kinda iffy (screw down crown feels crude, not secure). I also have the Invicta equivalents, (8926OB and 9094OB) and even though the end links are hollow and they have mineral glass, the NH35 movement is _way _better in accuracy and feel than what comes in the Loreo. So unless you absolutely cannot/will not buy an Invicta, I would pass on the Loreo. By the way, the Invicta's can be had for way cheaper too.


I always found it weird that people would buy chinese brands with zero credibility but will not buy an invicta.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

As I was looking for that Rakuten Global information I stumbled across this old deal from RyanD that is now back in stock (though it was $369, before):

SEIKO PROSPEX PADI-limited model diver scuba SBDL051, solar, 43.5mm x 13.8mm, *$386* before cash back. Ebay: $480, Amazon: $490 + $31 S&H.

Is this watch mecha-quartz? I just noticed the sub-second markers on the dial and figured: what other use would they have except for a mecha-quartz? UPDATE: duh -- small seconds.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/watch-shop/item/jan0011/


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

cornorama said:


> You were lucky. Mine came in pre-worn and missing a warranty card. See condition in photos. Already contacted customer service, this is crap.
> View attachment 12914013
> 
> View attachment 12914005
> View attachment 12914009


so it's got a little wrist jam on the rubber and back of the case? any other issues? i'll buy it off you for what you paid if there is nothing else wrong with it.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> As I was looking for that Rakuten Global information I stumbled across this old deal from RyanD that is now back in stock (though it was $369, before):
> 
> SEIKO PROSPEX PADI-limited model diver scuba SBDL051, solar, 43.5mm x 13.8mm, *$386* before cash back. Ebay: $480, Amazon: $490 + $31 S&H.
> 
> ...


I believe there Seiko mecha-quartz movements are not solar powered, that would be a primary indicator.

Also regular quartz chronographs have small/running seconds and sub second Chrono sub dials, they're not necessarily unique to the mecha-quartz.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Hokusai has landed. Very impressed. 








Pictures do not do that dial any justice.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Seiko Recraft SNKN69 now less than $85 at Amazon, a record low. I have this model and it has drawn many compliments (though I did put it on a different band.)









https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Recraft-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless/dp/B0188LDANQ

This is a so-so photo of my own:


----------



## northraleigh24 (Jan 5, 2015)

It has the V175 solar movement.



BostonCharlie said:


> As I was looking for that Rakuten Global information I stumbled across this old deal from RyanD that is now back in stock (though it was $369, before):
> 
> SEIKO PROSPEX PADI-limited model diver scuba SBDL051, solar, 43.5mm x 13.8mm, *$386* before cash back. Ebay: $480, Amazon: $490 + $31 S&H.
> 
> ...


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Citizen Men's Promaster Aqualand JP1060-01L Black Silicone Quartz Diving Watch, ana-digi, 47mm, 200m WR, *$169*. Next ebay price: $217. Elsewhere: $207. Other colorways available in this price range on ebay also from AreaTrend. Price has been dropping -- it might drop further.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Me...ack-Silicone-Quartz-Diving-Watch/132334796635


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cairoanan said:


> Hokusai has landed. Very impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wore mine today. Here are some observations.

1. The rubber strap stinks. Literally. It reminds me of the smell you get on your hands after pumping gas. I'm sure it will air out eventually.
2. The dial appears to actually be engraved wood based on the slightly irregular grain pattern. The paint is slightly metallic.
3. The letters on the dial are painted onto individual black bases rather than painted directly on the dial. The letter quality is excellent.
4. The date wheel numbers are painted onto a textured black wheel. Again, excellent quality.
5. The main center part of the case is coated (PVD?) blue gray. The two sides of the cases are separate prices. Not clear how they are attached.


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

Maradonio said:


> What a shame. I ordered one and they canceled my order. Apparently they dont ship to freigh forwards addresses or internationally. But with that kind of experience is a relief.
> 
> Let us know how they solve your issue. Its so frustating to get your money back when what you want is the product.


Update from Helzberg:

They could care less that they sent out a used watch.

1. They are out of stock. Mine was the last one shipped from one of their Tangier *outlet* stores.
2. They offered to have it shipped back for free, but of course they shipped the watch in a FEDEX _*envelope*_ to begin with so there is no shipping container to return it in. I need to provide one within 7 days for the FEDEX tag to be valid, and no pickup from my work or residence. 
3. Refund my payment in 14-21 days for a PayPal purchase. What crap that is.
4. Customer service sounds like they are actually cashiers at local stores and are certainly not dedicated to resolving your issue as they are engaged with other customers apparently. They say they are "at corporate" but I think that is unlikely. Unless "corporate" is a store.

While I am not done with them, I would not recommend WUS members use Helzberg Jewelers unless you are prepared for issues upon delivery.

By far, the biggest frustration is that they don't give a ..... that someone in the org put a nice used watch in a FEDEX envelope to get crushed (and no warranty card from an alleged AD to boot.) Two different reps, same response. Indifference.

I'll update the thread as I hear more from these yahoos.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> batmansk6 said:
> 
> 
> > Ouch. A little harsh.
> ...


Well said ! I have no empathy for the feelings of the people who buy ONLY to flip. My problem with them is that they are buying up stock which often times leave people who actually want to purchase the watch to enjoy it out in the cold.


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

cornorama said:


> Update from Helzberg:
> 
> They could care less that they sent out a used watch.
> 
> ...


Go higher up the ladder. Just keep in mind that you got the last one at an amazing price.
I would look into a partial refund. If they won't budge, contact paypal and institute a dispute. 
Then you will likely get a partial refund.
Use the refund to buy a nice isofrane to put it on. Win Win


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Did anyone else receive their Monster from Helzberg's without the protective plastic film on the caseback or crystal and crown pulled out?
While mine doesn't appear to have been used, unlike Cornorama's, I would have expected it on there.

It arrived wrapped in a FedEx bubble envelope inside a large box along with another FedEx envelope and foam sheet thrown in as well, for added protection I assume, but it was thrown in as an afterthought and did little if anything for protection.

I just noticed that it was packaged in the wrong outer box and instruction booklet.









I also suspect the wrong inner box.









Not too big a deal but it is not right either.
sent from your mamma's house


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

RyanD said:


> I wore mine today. Here are some observations.
> 
> 1. The rubber strap stinks. Literally. It reminds me of the smell you get on your hands after pumping gas. I'm sure it will air out eventually.
> 2. The dial appears to actually be engraved wood based on the slightly irregular grain pattern. The paint is slightly metallic.
> ...


Regarding #5, here's an exploded image of how the JR Aquascope case is actually constructed: :-!

View attachment 12917083


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

skyleth said:


> I believe there Seiko mecha-quartz movements are not solar powered, that would be a primary indicator.
> 
> Also regular quartz chronographs have small/running seconds and sub second Chrono sub dials, they're not necessarily unique to the mecha-quartz.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


This is correct. More information about Seiko's mecha-quartz movement can be found here: http://www.timemodule.com/en/ourProduct/4&VK-Premium-Chronograph-Series

Seiko somehow found a niche in selling these "premium movements" to upstart micro brands. The ones they keep go into watches with SSB product code.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

cornorama said:


> Update from Helzberg:
> 
> They could care less that they sent out a used watch.
> 
> ...


Find a small box and a little bubble wrap and send it back. Not worth your frustration. Or sell it to the guy who offered to buy it at cost from you.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

I just finished with Helzberg's on line help chat regarding the wrong instructions & box. I need to go to an Outlet store to get the proper items. I also asked if the Outlet sold returns and or 2nds

















Obviously not the case

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm considering buying a brass or pt bronze watch from either Borealis or Helson and am wondering if anyone has experience with both of the companies and could provide insight into the quality, workmanship, and overall experience with them?
Thanks in advance for your help and time.
David


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Canyon55 said:


> I'm considering buying a brass or pt bronze watch from either Borealis or Helson and am wondering if anyone has experience with both of the companies and could provide insight into the quality, workmanship, and overall experience with them?
> Thanks in advance for your help and time.
> David


Both good companies. Fairly equivalent in terms of quality. Borealis tends to be less $. I like helson offerings better. But honestly both companies rely heavily on homages and have very deribative designs. Check out Maranez as well for bronze or brass. Look up gruppo gamma and Cobra de Calibre for some other options.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Canyon55 said:


> I'm considering buying a brass or pt bronze watch from either Borealis or Helson and am wondering if anyone has experience with both of the companies and could provide insight into the quality, workmanship, and overall experience with them?
> Thanks in advance for your help and time.
> David


Don't buy brass....Bronze is the way to go.

Have to recommend Bronze watches over brass watches:

Beware the Brass - Professional BoatBuilder Magazine

Over the years, a brass watch case worn on sweaty, salty wrists will eventually deteriorate the zinc component in brass and slowly rot the brass case as the zinc evaporates, particularly fine details like threads, lugs, bezel internals and any other thin features.

"Because many brass alloys contain a substantial amount of zinc, they are especially susceptible to "dezincification," whereby the zinc selectively corrodes and leaves a porous copper shell that retains its shape but has little strength"

Rotten brass with threads gone:










Bronze does NOT contain zinc.

Bronze Zelos Helmsman



Year Later natural patina










Helson Bronze SharkDiver 45 On stock rubber
































































Bronze Skindiver patina


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Not the usual deals posted here.. but perhaps some of you may interest some Ironmans at dirt cheap prices.

Ironman Thriatlon T5K758 for a mere $22.98 via ebay or rakuten.. hurry very few left. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-Sport-...-/262967382190

Ironman 50 Lap Classic with a very nice Red Detail - 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...k_ql_qh_dp_hza

and my favorite that just pulled the trigger 
Ironman 100 lap Classic with a green detail cheapest price I've seen for over a year $44.88 via Ebay / Area Trend
https://www.ebay.com/itm/132458966238

1519158365780 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

cornorama said:


> Update from Helzberg:
> 
> They could care less that they sent out a used watch.
> 
> ...


Sorry you're dealing with that.

HOWEVER, throwing them under the bus over a single botched transaction is a bit extreme.

The one I ordered came brand new, in the correct box with the correct user manual.

Your experience doesn't mean they ALL were like that.

Since you're that tweaked...sell it to the guy who already offered to buy it from you for the price you paid.

I for one will buy from them again if they have another great price like that ESPECIALLY on a "Monster" since they've been discontinued (Except the new green one).


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

audio.bill said:


> Regarding #5, here's an exploded image of how the JR Aquascope case is actually constructed: :-!
> 
> View attachment 12917083


That's sort of what I thought, but I didn't expect there to be another case inside the case. Cool design.


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

RyanD said:


> That's sort of what I thought, but I didn't expect there to be another case inside the case. Cool design.


Quick shot of my Hokusai which just arrived. It was delivered by UPS so had to pay tax on it.

First impressions: very well built, with a very pretty dial. Deployant is quite neat and tidy but I think I'll be looking to put it on leather instead (any recommendations?).

It is quite a hefty watch with more wrist presence than my Helm Vanuatu, I don't think the wife will not notice it.

Overall quite pleased with it, as my second most expensive watch, but still sitting on the fence as to whether to keep it. While I've been impressed, it hasn't been a love at first sight thing, but I suspect it will grow on me.

Thanks for posting the offer!









Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

cornorama said:


> Update from Helzberg:
> 
> They could care less that they sent out a used watch.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up.

My PayPal payment was still pending in my account after 4 days unclaimed and the order was not processed yet.

Looks legit since it seems they oversold the item and can't fulfill my order.

I contacted their online chat service tonight and canceled the whole thing, I am not a fan of locking up funds in limbo without knowing what will be the outcome.

Cheers,

Seb

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## japc (Feb 23, 2013)

The Wenger Seaforce on a leather strap (nice summer beater on a nato) is at a all time low price on amazon.co.uk (~52 gbp) and amazon.es (~60 euros):

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wenger-01-...1519304516&sr=8-1&keywords=wenger+01.0641.125

From camel^3 the price has been fast dropping since 08/02, find it hard to believe it will keep that way.


----------



## mikescanlan (May 4, 2017)

Gemnation has the Frederique Constant FC-930MS4H6 with in house movement as their deal of the day for $1250. Seems like the best price I have seen. I will end today at 11:00AM EST
http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Deal-Of-The-Day.html


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

karlito said:


> Did anyone else receive their Monster from Helzberg's without the protective plastic film on the caseback or crystal and crown pulled out?
> While mine doesn't appear to have been used, unlike Cornorama's, I would have expected it on there.
> 
> sent from your mamma's house


Mine came with the blue film and the crown out and in the correct box.


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

Strmwatch said:


> Sorry you're dealing with that.
> 
> HOWEVER, throwing them under the bus over a single botched transaction is a bit extreme.
> 
> ...


I can chime in finally and say that mine came in a similar condition as the OP. Wrong box, wrong book, blank warranty card, no protective plastic, dirty pillow and a very dirty watch. Needless to say it was open about 5 minutes before I was on the phone requesting a return. If I wanted a used watch, I would of shopped for a used watch. In Helzberg's defense, they were extremely pleasant and easy to work with on the return. Next "deal" they have I will most likely pass on.


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

cornorama said:


> Update from Helzberg:
> 
> They could care less that they sent out a used watch.
> 
> ...


Open a paypal dispute or inform your credit card company if you used one.

Thats bad customer service rigth there, not offering solutions or a way to keep the customer happy. Theres some companies that in cases like that would refund you entirely and let you keep the product, happened to me once with marathon watches. Not that we all should expect that kind of treatment always but its nice to recieve it and you notice that the company cares.

ps. For the sound of it and other user experiences, they sold their display watches.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Don't buy brass....Bronze is the way to go.
> 
> Have to recommend Bronze watches over brass watches:
> 
> ...


I don't want to get into a long, protracted, side discussion of the merits of brass versus bronze on this deals thread, but I want to point out to the OP that there are different views on this issue. I have nine watches that are brass or bronze and have no qualms about purchasing brass cased watches. I think it's a stretch to extrapolate the article about boat parts that are exposed to salt water 100% of the time to watches. I guess it depends on how you're wearing and using your brass diver. If you plan on desk diving only, then what's the real risk? I've worn a brass Armida sea kayaking without a second thought or damage. Are there any examples of brass watch failures due to "salty wrists"? I seriously doubt it, although time will tell. There are however reported issues with pits in the aluminum bezel of the Tudor Black Bay Bronze due to an incompatibility with the bronze. As brass and bronze divers are a relatively new trend I think we need more time and evidence to support whether one holds up better than another in the kind of environment that a watch sees.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Person buys watch. Watch received is defective, used, whatever. Company says they are out of stock. Provides a prepaid label to send it back for a full refund. Maybe just me but I am not seeing the issue here. What more should they have done? PayPal dispute? What can or should PayPal do to "make things right" or a different outcome then a refund?


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

mplsabdullah said:


> Person buys watch. Watch received is defective, used, whatever. Company says they are out of stock. Provides a prepaid label to send it back for a full refund. Maybe just me but I am not seeing the issue here. What more should they have done? PayPal dispute? What can or should PayPal do to "make things right" or a different outcome then a refund?


Depends on what the owner is looking for. 
In this case, if the owner wants the watch badly enough (since it was a discontinued model) and Helzberg is unwilling to admit they made a mistake and give an additional discount/partial refund, the owner has choices.
1) return the watch for a full refund realizing they will be unlikely to get this watch at this price again unless used (which this one was) or
2) sell it to the individual that offered to buy it at the cost of which they paid for it. No loss there and someone is happy.
3) Paypal dispute.... open a dispute to see if they can force Helzbergs hand into a partial refund for a watch that was not new, lacked documentation, etc.. Getting another 10-15% off would not be unreasonable. Again, this is predicated upon wanting to keep the watch. A paypal dispute in this case would not be to procure a refund, but to help negotiate a settlement that is good for both parties.
JMO YMMV


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

I popped in here while I had a few minutes at work and I have to say that we've swayed a bit off course...... I scrolled up through about 40 posts and only found a handful of deals/bargains...

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Chronohound said:


> Depends on what the owner is looking for.
> In this case, if the owner wants the watch badly enough (since it was a discontinued model) and Helzberg is unwilling to admit they made a mistake and give an additional discount/partial refund, the owner has choices.
> 1) return the watch for a full refund realizing they will be unlikely to get this watch at this price again unless used (which this one was) or
> 2) sell it to the individual that offered to buy it at the cost of which they paid for it. No loss there and someone is happy.
> ...


Most companies do not offer partial discounts and the fact that they didn't offer it is not a breach of any sales agreement. So why get PayPal involved? Now if they refused to accept the return I could see a problem however they didn't do that. Only "issue" I see here is the usual light hassle of an internet purchase that needs to be returned which entails taking out time to pack and drop off at a carrier. Pretty standard stuff for internet purchases.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

GratisShark said:


> I popped in here while I had a few minutes at work and I have to say that we've swayed a bit off course...... I scrolled up through about 40 posts and only found a handful of deals/bargains...
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


I guess all the paid deal hunters are on a brief vacation. Going to have let WUS management know it's time to hire more.


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

RyanD said:


> The JR makes a nice addition to my "unique dial" collection. I seem to be into dials lately.
> 
> View attachment 12914011


Would you please list the models of the watches in your picture?
I have some trouble identifying several of the Seikos and the bronze?/brass? one on the right.
Thank you.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Had some stuff to say about bronze/brass watches, but I’ll keep that in the “true confessions” thread. 

Carry on.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

kimloris said:


> Would you please list the models of the watches in your picture?
> I have some trouble identifying several of the Seikos and the bronze?/brass? one on the right.
> Thank you.


The Seikos are(from top left) the SRPC01(aka SARY085, aka "Starlight"), SARX049, SSA343, and SARW011.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

GratisShark said:


> I popped in here while I had a few minutes at work and I have to say that we've swayed a bit off course...... I scrolled up through about 40 posts and only found a handful of deals/bargains...
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


Great deal! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Anyone know of a better deal?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Got my B-1T Bertucci from Sierra Trading Company and I think I should return it as it looks like a 2nd to me.

There is missing paint on the 3 and it looks like there is some casting stress on the case between the lugs.

I know the paint shouldn't be missing, but are the stress between the lugs normal in a titanium watch? This could be finishing marks, but my gut isn't so sure.










Edit:
I forgot to mention that there is a noticeable ding on the left side and two scuffs on the upper right lug.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Call their Customer Service and explain you'd like to buy from them but it's a tad too high in price. I bet they'll come down some. They did for me when I bought my Pepsi Samurai from them a few weeks back. They will actually work the deal for you on their end and tell you how much they can bring it down. Then they ask, "Is that enough for you?" You can be pushy and try for more $$ off. But if Kohls cash is important to you (or your wife), if you go to low you'll loose out on some of it.



theague said:


> Anyone know of a better deal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Rocat said:


> Call their Customer Service and explain you'd like to buy from them but it's a tad too high in price. I bet they'll come down some. They did for me when I bought my Pepsi Samurai from them a few weeks back. They will actually work the deal for you on their end and tell you how much they can bring it down. Then they ask, "Is that enough for you?" You can be pushy and try for more $$ off. But if Kohls cash is important to you (or your wife), if you go to low you'll loose out on some of it.


Seriously? I've never heard a major retailer doing something like that! I'll have to see about this when I can make a call. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

theague said:


> Seriously? I've never heard a major retailer doing something like that! I'll have to see about this when I can make a call.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It worked for me. My final price including my tax was $283. It was $13 more than the best eBay price but, like you, I earned $60 in Kohls cash.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

GratisShark said:


> I popped in here while I had a few minutes at work and I have to say that we've swayed a bit off course...... I scrolled up through about 40 posts and only found a handful of deals/bargains...
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


Thats a great deal you just posted 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sporkboy said:


> Got my B-1T Bertucci from Sierra Trading Company and I think I should return it as it looks like a 2nd to me.
> 
> There is missing paint on the 3 and it looks like there is some casting stress on the case between the lugs.
> 
> ...


The "stress" marks are typical for a molded case. The dings are not. Maybe a customer return, then resold?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Progress (Dec 31, 2010)

theague said:


> Anyone know of a better deal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the same watch? $292.60 on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Prospex-Automatic-Diver-Silicone/dp/B07364RVS7


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

theague said:


> Anyone know of a better deal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could buy this one and save $50 of real cash instead on Kohl's cash. Also if you wait a while there will be an ebay coupon and you could save about $50 bucks. I got an SRPB55 for $227 about a month ago.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/122953022788


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

JMD1082 said:


> You could buy this one and save $50 of real cash instead on Kohl's cash. Also if you wait a while there will be an ebay coupon and you could save about $50 bucks. I got an SRPB55 for $227 about a month ago.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/122953022788


I had one of the 40% off and got this for $255. One day only code. You need a Kohl's card. Should show up Friday or Saturday.

Sent from my iPhone using my thumbs.


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> Most companies do not offer partial discounts and the fact that they didn't offer it is not a breach of any sales agreement. So why get PayPal involved? Now if they refused to accept the return I could see a problem however they didn't do that. Only "issue" I see here is the usual light hassle of an internet purchase that needs to be returned which entails taking out time to pack and drop off at a carrier. Pretty standard stuff for internet purchases.


If I'm not mistaken the OP can take the watch back to a B & M store if there is one near him. One of the reasons I bought the same watch from Helzberg is there are several near me if I had to return it. Just an FYI, my watch had the plastic on the back and hang tag but came in the wrong box. However, my example was flawless so I didn't make a stink about the wrong model box.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Anyone know of an eBay coupon code? That price is pretty good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Person buys watch. Watch received is defective, used, whatever. Company says they are out of stock. Provides a prepaid label to send it back for a full refund. Maybe just me but I am not seeing the issue here. What more should they have done? PayPal dispute? What can or should PayPal do to "make things right" or a different outcome then a refund?


The issue is that they now have an angry client, that didnt want his money back, he had his money in the first place. Angry client means no more bussiness with the him, for a 200 dls product and they sell stuff that goes for thousands.

Is better to loose a few hundred dollars and have a happy client, specially in a jewerly store where there is more than 40% profit margin in what they sell. They probably bought that seiko for 150 dls or less.

Imagine this in one of their diamonds, "sorry mr, if you are not happy with a fake diamond just send the ring back for a refund in 30 days and propose later, paris is so cliche anyway"


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Canyon55 said:


> I'm considering buying a brass or pt bronze watch from either Borealis or Helson and am wondering if anyone has experience with both of the companies and could provide insight into the quality, workmanship, and overall experience with them?
> Thanks in advance for your help and time.
> David


Google makara Sea turtle too, I think preorders for the version 2 area about to start


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

skunkworks said:


> Google makara Sea turtle too, I think preorders for the version 2 area about to start


Doesn't the owner have terrible CS issues?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

theague said:


> Anyone know of an eBay coupon code? That price is pretty good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Patio furniture set?


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Um no? ?

Got the eBay one for $250.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

theague said:


> Um no? &#55358;&#56611;
> 
> Got the eBay one for $250.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still not quoting the original post isn't helping


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> Still not quoting the original post isn't helping


Lol very very true ???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Maradonio said:


> The issue is that they now have an angry client, that didnt want his money back, he had his money in the first place. Angry client means no more bussiness with the him, for a 200 dls product and they sell stuff that goes for thousands.
> 
> Is better to loose a few hundred dollars and have a happy client, specially in a jewerly store where there is more than 40% profit margin in what they sell. They probably bought that seiko for 150 dls or less.
> 
> Imagine this in one of their diamonds, "sorry mr, if you are not happy with a fake diamond just send the ring back for a refund in 30 days and propose later, paris is so cliche anyway"


Yep. Makes perfect sense. PayPal should actually make them send over an expensive diamond ring just for the troubles. :-!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

theague said:


> Um no? 藍
> 
> Got the eBay one for $250.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$250? I thought it was $266.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

There was a $15 coupon in there waiting to be used. I forgot about it lol $250.99 to be exact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

btw, this seems to be a decent deal on a SRP779 for $226 shame that a SRP777 is nearly $40 more.










https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Yep. Makes perfect sense. PayPal should actually make them send over an expensive diamond ring just for the troubles. :-!


And trip to paris. I wonder what would happen if the guy write to seiko?. They are an AD I think. Ive had better experiences with jomashop, and singapore vendors for this guys to be calling themselves ad. I have even gotten used watches in better condition.


----------



## paintedwall (Dec 30, 2014)

Rocat said:


> btw, this seems to be a decent deal on a SRP779 for $226 shame that a SRP777 is nearly $40 more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just bought it here for a few bucks cheaper:

http://m.discountshop.com/Seiko-Prospex-SRP779K1


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Alpina Alpiner Black Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch AL 550G5AQ6B, GMT, new, *$680* from certified-watch-store on ebay. $872 on Certified site. Amazon: $950. List: $2,495.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Alp...ss-Steel-Mens-Watch-AL-550G5AQ6B/272977300129










Or, also *$680*:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Alp...ess-Steel-Mens-Watch-AL550S5AQ6B/272999337974










30 day returns -- buyer pays shipping.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

skunkworks said:


> Google makara Sea turtle too, I think preorders for the version 2 area about to start


Is the customer service as bad as they say? I believe a helgray watch was on massdrop and the comments ripped the guy to shreds.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> Is the customer service as bad as they say? I believe a helgray watch was on massdrop and the comments ripped the guy to shreds.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Didn't know that! NVM


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

theague said:


> Doesn't the owner have terrible CS issues?


This is regarding the Makara Sea Turtle...
Yes, that is my understanding and is the reason why (although beautiful and having interesting cases) I have not purchased a Makara watch. Do a search on WUS and you'll find details about issues in the past. If I recall there was an issue with the bezels on a certain model and the manufacturer did not really make it right. Maranez was a real pleasure to deal with though and even fixed me up with some free parts, great customer service. Plus they have some watches that are on clearance now that are further discounted 20% off with their current sale - so ~$220 for a brass diver with Seiko NH35 movement - quite a deal from a good company!


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

skunkworks said:


> Didn't know that! NVM


I believe there are threads in the affordable section about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Progress said:


> Is this the same watch? $292.60 on Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Prospex-Automatic-Diver-Silicone/dp/B07364RVS7


You can get the black/grey SRPB51 for the same price...and on the superb Seiko bracelet.

https://www.amazon.com/SEIKO-PROSPEX-Divers-Samurai-SRPB51K1/dp/B073Z3BDBY









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Some good Oris prices on ToM plus 10% cash back from TopCashBack.

This would be my pick for $629.99


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Some decent prices on Oris over at ToM. However, after my Chronoris debacle, I doubt I would order another Oris from them again (because I'd bet $ this batch is probably from the same vendor they received, or should I say, DIDN'T receive, their last batch of Oris' from). Just be prepared for possible disappointment if they don't/can't fulfill your order...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Maradonio said:


> The issue is that they now have an angry client, that didnt want his money back, he had his money in the first place. Angry client means no more bussiness with the him, for a 200 dls product and they sell stuff that goes for thousands.
> 
> Is better to loose a few hundred dollars and have a happy client, specially in a jewerly store where there is more than 40% profit margin in what they sell. They probably bought that seiko for 150 dls or less.
> 
> Imagine this in one of their diamonds, "sorry mr, if you are not happy with a fake diamond just send the ring back for a refund in 30 days and propose later, paris is so cliche anyway"


As my kids are learning in their logic classes, what you just argued is a classic logical fallacy known as a non-sequitur.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

BStu185 said:


> Mercer Brigadier Automatic
> Navy or white dial available
> $199.99
> 
> ...


Wow. 2 years ago I bought a used white dial brigadier for like $250 or $300 on the forums.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

ebtromba said:


> Wow. 2 years ago I bought a used white dial brigadier for like $250 or $300 on the forums.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


This pre-order, normal price than mass drop process isn't cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Metallman said:


> If I'm not mistaken the OP can take the watch back to a B & M store if there is one near him. One of the reasons I bought the same watch from Helzberg is there are several near me if I had to return it.


I was informed that returns to a b & m store need to be a Helzberg Outlet store, not a standard Helzberg retail store. Maybe more problematic for the OP


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

MstrDabbles said:


> This pre-order, normal price than mass drop process isn't cool.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Must be a the watch buying public's reflection/perception of this brand as a whole if they have to go to MassDrop to move units. I don't believe I've ever seen a Magrette end up on MassDrop (not trying to sound like a Magrette fan-boy, I simply used them as an example because they do pre-orders).


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Techomarine Black Reef 7750 chrono with steel mesh and rubber strap down to $349 on eBay (although I have no familiarity/experience with the seller): https://www.ebay.com/itm/282844571370?ul_noapp=true


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

@valuewatchguy Just giving scammed OP ideas. It is frustating to buy new and get used. Apparently those guys are AD.

But this is a sale thread and I recieved an email from passthewatch.

Orient ray 2 for 135 usd with code RAY40, cheapest I have seen for this model.

https://www.passthewatch.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=faa02


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Must be a the watch buying public's reflection/perception of this brand as a whole if they have to go to MassDrop to move units. I don't believe I've ever seen a Magrette end up on MassDrop (not trying to sound like a Magrette fan-boy, I simply used them as an example because they do pre-orders).


That's not the primary business model for Massdrop. It's the other way around; Massdrop goes to vendors to see if they can get a good deal based on requests from the Massdrop community. Massdrop has had several Mercer watches and some straps. Maybe Mercer just found it's good for their business.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

Maradonio said:


> Orient ray 2 for 135 usd with code RAY40, cheapest I have seen for this model.
> 
> https://www.passthewatch.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=faa02


It's a shame Orient only makes white dials for Mako 2 USA.

Regarding the eBay coupon talk a few pages back: the site-wide coupons (15 off 75 or more recently seen 20% off upto $50) only comes out once a quarter or so. Usually when eBay Inc is trying to meet quarterly earnings targets...


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko 5 Sports SSA301, 43.5mm x 13.5mm, 4r37 movement, 100m WR, 24 hour subdial, screw-down crown, *$127.25*. PtW: $135. Ebay: $140. Amazon: $152. List: $325. Free shipping with FASTSHIP. $5 off with GOOGLE5.

https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-ssa301.html

It's hard to see here, but there's a date window between 4 and 5:


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

My impression from the stuff I've seen is the watch companies all have different formulas for their "brass" watches- for instance Tudor adds an amount of aluminum to control the color change- and presumably help it hold up. I'm sure the quality of the brass formula would vary somewhat along the get what you pay for continuum.



Kirk B said:


> I don't want to get into a long, protracted, side discussion of the merits of brass versus bronze on this deals thread, but I want to point out to the OP that there are different views on this issue. I have nine watches that are brass or bronze and have no qualms about purchasing brass cased watches. I think it's a stretch to extrapolate the article about boat parts that are exposed to salt water 100% of the time to watches. I guess it depends on how you're wearing and using your brass diver. If you plan on desk diving only, then what's the real risk? I've worn a brass Armida sea kayaking without a second thought or damage. Are there any examples of brass watch failures due to "salty wrists"? I seriously doubt it, although time will tell. There are however reported issues with pits in the aluminum bezel of the Tudor Black Bay Bronze due to an incompatibility with the bronze. As brass and bronze divers are a relatively new trend I think we need more time and evidence to support whether one holds up better than another in the kind of environment that a watch sees.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

patrolmi said:


> My impression from the stuff I've seen is the watch companies all have different formulas for their "brass" watches- for instance Tudor adds an amount of aluminum to control the color change- and presumably help it hold up. I'm sure the quality of the brass formula would vary somewhat along the get what you pay for continuum.


Tudor does not and has never made a brass watch, they are bronze, big difference.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*FLASH SALE*_

*Alfawise S2 Smartwatch/Fitness Tracker - $24.59
*
*Main Features:*
● Perfect Personal Health Tracker: sleeping monitor, heart rate monitor, blood pressure monitor, blood oxygen monitor
● Dialog 14585 Chip: features low consumption detailed with high performance, flexible and quickly
● Ultra-long Battery Life: it consumes less power and can generally standby for 30 days
● Data Synchronism: download APP named JYou to save and sync the data to achieve your healthy goal


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko 5 Sports SSA301, 43.5mm x 13.5mm, 4r37 movement, 100m WR, 24 hour subdial, screw-down crown, *$127.25*. PtW: $135. Ebay: $140. Amazon: $152. List: $325. Free shipping with FASTSHIP. $5 off with GOOGLE5.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-ssa301.html
> 
> It's hard to see here, but there's a date window between 4 and 5:


Is that date wheel blue too? That would be really nice, especially on an affordable watch.

As time goes on, I am increasingly becoming a bit obsessed with matching date window colors. Typically, unless you get a white or sometimes black dial, no matching love to be had. I am one of those people whose eye is uncontrollably drawn directly to the white date window on my beige Seiko 5 dial whenever I glance down. I am my own party pooper


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

I see people post pics of their Hokusais so here is mine, as you can see, the dial is a true piece of art ! The watch overall is large but not excessively so, the rubber however, is short, I have an average 7.5 wrist and there is only one more hole left on the strap, plus it kinda looks like a dust magnet. Other than that, the watch feels like something worth much more than the $650 we paid....


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Frederique Constant Classics White Dial Leather Strap Men's Watch FC303M4P6, *38mm x 10mm*, Frederique Constant Calibre FC-303 Automatic, sapphire crystal, exhibition back, 60m WR, *$345*. Amazon: $534. Next ebay price: $800. List: $1,195.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Frederique...ather-Strap-Mens-Watch-FC303M4P6/262851658606


----------



## SHAH1369 (Jan 2, 2018)

Elkins45 said:


> Classic Casio MDV-106 for $39.99 and free shipping qualifies as a deal, don't you think?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


I managed to get this guy for $25 dollars (canadian) brand new. When I bought it, I didn't know much about it, but boy is it a shockingly good watch for the price. I have a wide range of watches, but I really do like this one. At the price I paid for it, I'm giddy about it . I have it on a red and black nato strap.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

skunkworks said:


> Google makara Sea turtle too, I think preorders for the version 2 area about to start


I did some more research and yes there were quality issues with the bezels of the Makara Octopus and quality issues with the case finish of the Makara Sea Turtle and the customer service was terrible - basically no response to e-mails.

HOWEVER, check out the pre-order pricing on the Makara Sea Turtle II: 44mm bronze watch with Seiko NH35A movement for $195. Sign up for their e-mails and get $25 off. YES, $170 for a freaking bronze diver! Consider though that it's still 4 months away from shipping and shipping to the United States will be probably about $15 and more to other countries (based on what shipping was for the first Sea Turtle pre-orders).

It's awfully tempting to throw caution to the wind and take a plunge for that great of a deal...

https://www.makarawatches.com/collections/watches/products/sea-turtle-ii-bronze


----------



## B5g4b (Feb 15, 2018)

Found a G Shock G1000-2b on clearance for $79. Pretty hyped about this one!


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

B5g4b said:


> Found a G Shock G1000-2b on clearance for $79. Pretty hyped about this one!
> View attachment 12920409


Where?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

B5g4b said:


> Found a G Shock G1000-2b on clearance for $79. Pretty hyped about this one!
> View attachment 12920409


Picture is of a GA-1000


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

son2silver said:


> Maradonio said:
> 
> 
> > Orient ray 2 for 135 usd with code RAY40, cheapest I have seen for this model.
> ...


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Kirk B said:


> I did some more research and yes there were quality issues with the bezels of the Makara Octopus and quality issues with the case finish of the Makara Sea Turtle and the customer service was terrible - basically no response to e-mails.
> 
> HOWEVER, check out the pre-order pricing on the Makara Sea Turtle II: 44mm bronze watch with Seiko NH35A movement for $195. Sign up for their e-mails and get $25 off. YES, $170 for a freaking bronze diver! Consider though that it's still 4 months away from shipping and shipping to the United States will be probably about $15 and more to other countries (based on what shipping was for the first Sea Turtle pre-orders).
> 
> ...


Yeah I know what you mean. My previous Makara was through Massdrop and luckily everything went well.

Check out the PVD version of the Sea Turtle II. Damnnnnnn. https://www.makarawatches.com/collections/watches/products/sea-turtle-ii-black


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

Canyon55 said:


> son2silver said:
> 
> 
> > It's a shame Orient only makes white dials for Mako 2 USA.
> ...


I meant I'd have jumped on that Ray 2 deal in a heartbeat if white dial is an option.

Back to deal: JomaShop is running their $20 single watch winder specials again:
https://www.jomashop.com/swiss-legend-watch-winder-ww-10001-55.html


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

NOT A DEAL (though it was for me!)

Look what's landed in Dubai: 









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

son2silver said:


> I meant I'd have jumped on that Ray 2 deal in a heartbeat if white dial is an option.
> 
> Back to deal: JomaShop is running their $20 single watch winder specials again:
> https://www.jomashop.com/swiss-legend-watch-winder-ww-10001-55.html


You lucky Americans  shipping costs me USD40.


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

son2silver said:


> Back to deal: JomaShop is running their $20 single watch winder specials again:
> https://www.jomashop.com/swiss-legend-watch-winder-ww-10001-55.html


Has anybody ever seen a nice deal on a multi-watch winder? I check this thread almost daily and rarely see deals posted on winders.

I'm trying to avoid grabbing a second one of these singles.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Kirk B said:


> I did some more research and yes there were quality issues with the bezels of the Makara Octopus and quality issues with the case finish of the Makara Sea Turtle and the customer service was terrible - basically no response to e-mails.
> 
> HOWEVER, check out the pre-order pricing on the Makara Sea Turtle II: 44mm bronze watch with Seiko NH35A movement for $195. Sign up for their e-mails and get $25 off. YES, $170 for a freaking bronze diver! Consider though that it's still 4 months away from shipping and shipping to the United States will be probably about $15 and more to other countries (based on what shipping was for the first Sea Turtle pre-orders).
> 
> ...


Yea that's all I saw was that it was a stupid good price. Didn't know about their history.


----------



## Quincas (Feb 15, 2018)

skunkworks said:


> Yea that's all I saw was that it was a stupid good price. Didn't know about their history.











Exactly what i did...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Quincas (Feb 15, 2018)

Quincas said:


> View attachment 12920927
> 
> 
> Exactly what i did...
> ...


Btw... that's overseas shipping

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Quincas said:


> Btw... that's overseas shipping
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Insane right?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Hopefully those sea turtles are actually made and delivered (somewhat on time)!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

I’ve been itching for a bronze diver and been hesitant because all I could afford was brass. This is the push I need to make the move. I don’t mind it getting delivered in June. The wife may kill me if another watch shows up before then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B5g4b (Feb 15, 2018)

Yes you caught my typo. It's a GA-1000. The watch pictured is what I got.


----------



## Quincas (Feb 15, 2018)

jamesezra said:


> Insane right?


Not really... 20 bucks is decent. Especially if its express courier, as it usually is.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Quincas (Feb 15, 2018)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Hopefully those sea turtles are actually made and delivered (somewhat on time)!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope so too..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

hmmm i paid around 25-30 usually. But 20 is good.

Hope it comes soon!



Quincas said:


> Not really... 20 bucks is decent. Especially if its express courier, as it usually is.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

BStu185 said:


> Has anybody ever seen a nice deal on a multi-watch winder? I check this thread almost daily and rarely see deals posted on winders.
> 
> I'm trying to avoid grabbing a second one of these singles.


There have been. If memory serves, about 7 months ago Wolf watch winders (from single to 4-watch winders) were briefly available on MassDrop and Amazon Lightning Deals.

If I were you, I'd browse a few you like on Amazon, set up price alerts for each, and wait till something comes to your price range either through Lightning Deals or Amazon Warehouse sale.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Victorinox Swiss Army White Dial Stainless Steel 26003.CB, new, swiss quartz, screw back case, (EDIT: listing says sapphire, but prob. not), *38mm x 9mm*, 100m WR, *$36*. Amazon: $60. List: $120.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Victorinox...nless-Steel-Mens-Watch-26003-CB-/273021168039


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Sapphire? I had a similar model and it did not have sapphire.



BostonCharlie said:


> Victorinox Swiss Army White Dial Stainless Steel 26003.CB, new, swiss quartz, screw back case, sapphire crystal, *38mm x 9mm*, 100m WR, *$36*. Amazon: $60. List: $120.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Victorinox...nless-Steel-Mens-Watch-26003-CB-/273021168039


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

mannal said:


> Sapphire? I had a similar model and it did not have sapphire.


The ebay description says sapphire, but they must be mistaken. Googling around further I found this similar model on bracelet at Jomashop, which seems to have pretty reliable watch details. And it says mineral crystal.

FWIW, Jomashop's Rakuten storefront has that model on bracelet (26006.CB) for $83.20: https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/VICT26006CB/


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Touch of Modern has a 3-piece Wolf winder for $400. That's a great deal.



BStu185 said:


> Has anybody ever seen a nice deal on a multi-watch winder? I check this thread almost daily and rarely see deals posted on winders.
> 
> I'm trying to avoid grabbing a second one of these singles.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

Tissot TXl for women
32x29mm
Sapphire
Solid end links
Swiss Quartz
$139.99
https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-txl-t0613101105100.html
Mens 
35x31mm
Sapphire
Quartz
179.99
https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-txl-t0615101106100.html

This is about $30 off ebay prices and lowest ive seen.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

i got a mass e-mail from Ezzie Schaffran, CEO of Certified Watch Store saying: "We are running some great promotions on ebay cheaper then our usual prices. These are selling on ebay for less then our wholesale price. BUY IT NOW BEFORE THE DEAL ENDS."
and then 6 links to 6 Frederique Constant watches
may i copy those links here? - i dont wanna break any rules and i dunno if those prices are really good


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

frogles said:


> i got a mass e-mail from Ezzie Schaffran, CEO of Certified Watch Store saying: "We are running some great promotions on ebay cheaper then our usual prices. These are selling on ebay for less then our wholesale price. BUY IT NOW BEFORE THE DEAL ENDS."
> and then 6 links to 6 Frederique Constant watches
> may i copy those links here? - i dont wanna break any rules and i dunno if those prices are really good


Yes...

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> Yes...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


actually 7

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Frederique...252769601493?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Frederique...ch/253126907456?_trkparms=5926:KEYWORD|5079:0

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Frederique...272658983997?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Frederique...ar=572278428512&_trkparms=5926:KEYWORD|5079:0


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Frederique...P6/262851658606?_trkparms=5926:KEYWORD|5079:0


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Frederique...263290272075?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Frederique...263265888581?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Rakuten Global Market has a Ball Streamliner 39mm for 69,800 JPY + 2000 JPY shipping = 71,800 JPY, which is around $673.48 minus 15% Ebates rebate = $572.46. Seems to be a pretty good deal for a Ball watch. Only one left when I checked this morning.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/katsuboya/item/nm1060dsjwh?s-id=rgm-top-en-browsehist


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

karlito said:


> I was informed that returns to a b & m store need to be a Helzberg Outlet store, not a standard Helzberg retail store. Maybe more problematic for the OP


Not sure who told you that but their on-line return policy says different. Unless of course he used PayPal, then he has to use the on-line return process.

*FREE ONLINE RETURNS*

Part of our commitment to a hassle-free shopping experience includes a FREE, simple return and exchange privilege for domestic orders. If, for any reason, you decide to return or exchange your purchase, you have 60 days (*30 days for unworn watches, in like-new condition).


All sales of pre-owned merchandise, personalized/custom/engraved jewelry and special orders are final (sizing not included).
We cannot be responsible for jewelry handled inappropriately outside of our services.
Shipping charges are non-refundable.

If there is no Helzberg Diamonds store located near you, or you decide you want to return your purchase using FedEx, we will gladly arrange to have your purchase picked up by FedEx- at no cost to you. Just call 1-800-HELZBERG (1-800-435-9237) for instructions.*

PayPal: Helzberg Diamonds store locations cannot process PayPal returns. PayPal purchases must be returned through Helzberg.com via our free online return process.
*FREE STORE RETURNS*

Part of our commitment to a hassle-free shopping experience includes a FREE, simple return and exchange privilege for domestic orders. If, for any reason, you decide to return or exchange your purchase, you have 60 days (*30 days for unworn watches). Simply take your purchase to any Helzberg Diamonds store. To find the location of your nearest store, visit the Store Locator.*


All sales of pre-owned merchandise, personalized/custom/engraved jewelry and special orders are final (sizing not included).
We cannot be responsible for jewelry handled inappropriately outside of our services.
*FREE OUTLET RETURNS*

Part of our commitment to a hassle-free shopping experience includes a simple return for domestic orders. Outlet jewelry exchanges and returns may be made within 30 days of purchase, providing merchandise is in unaltered, as-purchased condition. Watch exchanges and returns may be made within 30 days of purchase, if unworn (refer to Watch Assurance Plan). Returns/exchanges for product purchased at a Helzberg Diamonds Outlet location will only be accepted at Helzberg Diamonds Outlet locations.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

I got my JR Hokusai today. Beautiful, but I agree with a previous poster - the rubber strap smells like I over-filled at the gas station.

I was planning on getting the new Samurai or Turtle, but this watch more than fills that slot. Now I just need to find a better strap...

FYI...that black Samurai for $292 I posted earlier is now sold out, but the same seller (through Amazon) has the blue one for the same price:
https://www.amazon.com/SEIKO-PROSPEX-Divers-Samurai-SRPB49K1/dp/B073YZVMKR









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

BStu185 said:


> Has anybody ever seen a nice deal on a multi-watch winder? I check this thread almost daily and rarely see deals posted on winders.
> 
> I'm trying to avoid grabbing a second one of these singles.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Those swiss legand winders are garbage. Both of mine died within 2 years.
The Boxy winders are popular for the price. I got 2 sets of the ones Brookstone sells. It was cheaper than buying extra boxes.
They stack up to 8 or 12 I believe.
Look on the interwebs for some coupon codes. I got mine for 20% off when I purchased them. Only one of the 8 is a bit noisy 3-4 years later.
Brookstone also has a bunch of others on their site.

modular watch winders at Brookstone?Buy Now!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Joma has a great price on the SRPA82K1S - $369. GOOGLE10 knocks another $10. 








https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-srpa82k1s.html


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> As my kids are learning in their logic classes, what you just argued is a classic logical fallacy known as a non-sequitur.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Maybe you should take the class with your kids my friend, as what he posted was not a non-sequitur. 

It's probably closer to a strawman argument, if anything. More likely, it's just an argument you don't agree with.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

BStu185 said:


> Has anybody ever seen a nice deal on a multi-watch winder?


I have two of these $90 quad winders and am very happy with them: https://www.buywatchwinders.com/versa-automatic-quad-watch-winder-black-p-825.html


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

I bought a few of the cheap ones because I'd rather buy a watch than a Wolf winder and I've been happiest with this: XTELARY Luxury Quad Automatic Rotation 8+9 Watch Winder Storage Case Display box



son2silver said:


> Good looking out. We'll see how those listings fare. Selling $1,400 watches isn't a walk in the park.





Chronohound said:


> Those swiss legand winders are garbage. Both of mine died within 2 years.
> The Boxy winders are popular for the price. I got 2 sets of the ones Brookstone sells. It was cheaper than buying extra boxes.
> They stack up to 8 or 12 I believe.
> Look on the interwebs for some coupon codes. I got mine for 20% off when I purchased them. Only one of the 8 is a bit noisy 3-4 years later.
> ...


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

*Seiko Men's Stainless Watch $72 Shipped*

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/seiko-watches-for-men-and-women/special-value/SKS535.pid

Nice Seiko SKS535 quartz 43MM Chrono on SS bracelet, drops from $108 to $84 to $72 when you add the code *BDVALUE72* at checkout at Ashford, plus shipping is free. This is the best price by $30. There is no sales tax (except CT, MA, NY and RI).


----------



## DCGallenstein (Jul 23, 2013)

NOT A DEAL:

Jomashop often posts daily deals on their Instagram "story." Worth a follow for the watch pics and the deals.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/272837297830

This deal has been posted before but it was a while back so giving it a bump.

Mine came in today, I've gotta say for the price I'm super impressed with the quality...










Follow me on Instagram @ciccio_started_it


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

ciccio_started_it said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/272837297830
> 
> This deal has been posted before but it was a while back so giving it a bump.
> 
> ...


I think I just grabbed the last one in black.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Revue Thommen Pilot Black Dial Steel Chronograph Automatic Watch 17081.6137, new, 43mm x 22mm, 50m WR, Valjoux 7750 (per Gemnation), sapphire crystal, *$750*. $1000 on Amazon. More elsewhere. List: $3,990.

Somehow it strikes me funny that its main dial has no multiples of three.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Revue-Thom...raph-Automatic-Watch-17081-6137-/202208813413


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Edox 88002 357RCA AIR Automatic Diver

£955 with a further 25% off at checkout. A few videos on utube but no reviews yet. Prices online are £1200+ so for £716 delivered seems like a deal









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

jamesezra said:


> Insane right?


We get shafted with custom fees too.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

ciccio_started_it said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/272837297830
> 
> This deal has been posted before but it was a while back so giving it a bump.
> 
> ...


What kind of watch is that? Skx031 mod?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Edox 88002 357RCA AIR Automatic Diver
> 
> £955 with a further 25% off at checkout. A few videos on utube but no reviews yet. Prices online are £1200+ so for £716 delivered seems like a deal
> 
> ...


Seems like its running an Selitta SW 220-1.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

Shockwave said:


> What kind of watch is that? Skx031 mod?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a Marathon Navigator

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

B5g4b said:


> Yes you caught my typo. It's a GA-1000. The watch pictured is what I got.


You still didn't mention where we could get a GA-1000 for $79


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

ciccio_started_it said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/272837297830
> 
> This deal has been posted before but it was a while back so giving it a bump.
> 
> ...





mannal said:


> I think I just grabbed the last one in black.


I found there are quite a few sellers on ebay offering these straps, so if one sells out you should be able to locate some other options.

I ordered some but haven't arrived yet. Oh, btw, prices from one seller to the next varied, depending on color and size.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

yeah... that as well. How much is your custom fees? Ours would be 7%.



aboutTIME1028 said:


> We get shafted with custom fees too.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Shockwave said:


> What kind of watch is that? Skx031 mod?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's an eBay case with a clone 2824 movement, Marathon tritium tube dial and ofrei hands. 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/172715878045

Follow me on Instagram @ciccio_started_it


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

Shuutr said:


> You still didn't mention where we could get a GA-1000 for $79


Yes where?? I need one for the modual!

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

jamesezra said:


> yeah... that as well. How much is your custom fees? Ours would be 7%.


20% 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

In the recent past I’ve seen a few “deals” posted here for Aragon watches. Looking at my emails, I see 4-6 sales per week from them. So, I’d suggest that if you have any interest in their watches, just subscribe to their email list. With so so many “sales”, I’d treat their sales prices to be their standard selling price though.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> 20%
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Wow. That's crazy high.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Rakuten Global is 20% cash back through ebates.... again.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

justin86 said:


> Rakuten Global is 20% cash back through ebates.... again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


It says select sellers, how do we know if it works the seller we choose?


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Revue Thommen Pilot Black Dial Steel Chronograph Automatic Watch 17081.6137, new, 43mm x 22mm, 50m WR, Valjoux 7750 (per Gemnation), sapphire crystal, *$750*. $1000 on Amazon. More elsewhere. List: $3,990.
> 
> Somehow it strikes me funny that its *main dial has no multiples of three*.


 What a strange thing to notice :-s :-d​


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> It says select sellers, how do we know if it works the seller we choose?


It says "save on selected shops." That refers to coupons on the Rakuten site. The 20% cash back is for all purchases except gift cards. (Note how the cash back is separate from the "save" language.)

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

Perdendosi said:


> It says "save on selected shops." That refers to coupons on the Rakuten site. The 20% cash back is for all purchases except gift cards. (Note how the cash back is separate from the "save" language.)
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


When clicking on the deal in ebates, it will open a page with selected stores. The only store that sells watches seems to be ABBEY ROAD
If that is not the case, let me know as I would be interested in a seiko sold by a different seller.
Abbey Road prices look pretty inflated to me even with the 10% off + 20% cashback.

EDIT: I am a little confused with your answer and the ebates process in general. So you say that whatever I buy on global rakuten from any vendors (except gift cards), I will receive a 20% cashback ?


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Do they work with QR springbars?


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

justin86 said:


> Rakuten Global is 20% cash back through ebates.... again. ...


On my TODO list: get a credit card with no foreign transaction fees. Mine are 3%. I read that, when traveling, it's best to perform the transaction in the native currency. Is this true with Rakuten purchases, too?

Here is a used G-Shock titanium frogman DW8200AC-9T (screw back case) on RG for *$325.28*. A 20% discount would take it to $260. Pre-owned on ebay starts at $479 (OBO). So far this is my favorite frogman.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/richtime/item/9242/


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

kimloris said:


> When clicking on the deal in ebates, it will open a page with selected stores. The only store that sells watches seems to be ABBEY ROAD
> If that is not the case, let me know as I would be interested in a seiko sold by a different seller.
> Abbey Road prices look pretty inflated to me even with the 10% off + 20% cashback.
> 
> EDIT: I am a little confused with your answer and the ebates process in general. So you say that whatever I buy on global rakuten from any vendors (except gift cards), I will receive a 20% cashback ?


Yes. Abbey road is a 10% DISCOUNT with the code. ALL sellers will give you 20% CASH BACK from Ebates.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Deal of the day at Gemnation is the Artelier Translucent Skeleton for $849.00









Oris Artelier Translucent Skeleton Men's Watch Model: 73476844051MB


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> On my TODO list: get a credit card with no foreign transaction fees. Mine are 3%. I read that, when traveling, it's best to perform the transaction in the native currency. Is this true with Rakuten purchases, too?
> 
> Here is a used G-Shock titanium frogman DW8200AC-9T (screw back case) on RG for *$325.28*. A 20% discount would take it to $260. Pre-owned on ebay starts at $479 (OBO). So far this is my favorite frogman.
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/richtime/item/9242/


I was researching the other day and found out I have two cards with no foreign transaction fees. There seem to be a lot with that feature. For example https://wallethub.com/credit-cards/no-foreign-transaction-fee/

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> On my TODO list: get a credit card with no foreign transaction fees. Mine are 3%. I read that, when traveling, it's best to perform the transaction in the native currency. Is this true with Rakuten purchases, too?


Yes, definitely get a cc with no foreign transaction fees. Yes, pay in the native currency. As for getting a transaction to actually go through on Global Rakuten, I have no idea. I've tried twice. Failed both times. The second time I actually called my cc company ahead of time to get preauthorization. The shop still canceled my order because "the cc wouldn't authorize." I inquired on this thread about how to get a transaction to work. A few answers I got suggested using only sellers that have Paypal. I'm going to give it another shot. We'll see.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock GW-5000-1JF, $268.45 incl. 7x points on Rakuten Global. After 20% cash back: *$214.76* + S&H. RG Points: ~$18. Ebay: $283 + $10 S&H. Amazon: $317.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/10keiya/item/39559/


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

kimloris said:


> ...
> Abbey Road prices look pretty inflated to me even with the 10% off + 20% cashback.
> ...


Just spot checking Abbey Road, this one spot looked promising (they have other colorways at the same price):

Citizen CB0011-69E, radio sync, eco-drive, sapphire crystal, 10atm WR, $353.32. w/ 10% coupon code[1]: $318. w/ 20% CB: *$255*. Ebay: $336 + S&H. Amazon: $432. Next lowest price on RG: $338.

(Disclaimer: I have yet to actually purchase on RG, so I'm making some assumptions about how discounts are applied.)

[1] 29EF-CN5J-W6WF-OVH9

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/abbeyroad/item/citizen-cb0011-69e/


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Perdendosi said:


> It says "save on selected shops." That refers to coupons on the Rakuten site. The 20% cash back is for all purchases except gift cards. (Note how the cash back is separate from the "save" language.)
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


I am not one of the experts on RG, but I would not assume this to be the case. The prior 20% off clearly stated "sitewide" as opposed to "selected shops" this time. The gift card exclusion is noted as you say.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

The *$100* SNZF15K is back. $140 at Amazon. List: $169.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...ess-Steel-Self-Wind-Dress-Watch-/152802090730



BostonCharlie said:


>


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Not a deal.

Maybe this will help RG newbies like me. It's from a few weeks ago, but this thread moves so fast it's hard to keep up.

From: Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #7 (2018) - Page 146



mannal said:


> ...
> 
> I see lots of posts regarding eBates. "Some" indicate that the author may have not read the T&C's or fully understands the process. I have been a user of eBates since 2007 (yes, they have been around that long). If you follow a few basic rules, you will be 100% satisfied, like me.
> 
> ...





RyanD said:


> This is specific to Rakuten Global:
> 
> 1. Click through Ebates to Global Rakuten and place your order (order is NOT final at this point).
> 2. Check your Ebates account to verify that the purchase was registered. Should not take more than a few hours.
> ...


I also remember a post where the buyer disputed the tax charge on the bill, and the seller removed it. Or, anyhow, that's how it sounded to me.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Penfold36 said:


> Yes, definitely get a cc with no foreign transaction fees. Yes, pay in the native currency. As for getting a transaction to actually go through on Global Rakuten, I have no idea. I've tried twice. Failed both times. The second time I actually called my cc company ahead of time to get preauthorization. The shop still canceled my order because "the cc wouldn't authorize." I inquired on this thread about how to get a transaction to work. A few answers I got suggested using only sellers that have Paypal. I'm going to give it another shot. We'll see.


Japanese vendors on Rakuten do NOT take any foreign bank issued credit cards. You MUST pay with PayPal.


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

jamesezra said:


> Wow. That's crazy high.


Way too high, I just paid $95 for four boxers n a down blanket from 32degrees.com via shipito. 
32degrees don't ship to.the UK and won't allow anyone to sell there boxers. So paid 15$ customs on a 50$ purchase. shipitos fees were 30$. 

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Frederique Constant Classics White Dial Leather Strap Men's Watch FC303M4P6, *38mm x 10mm*, Frederique Constant Calibre FC-303 Automatic, sapphire crystal, exhibition back, 60m WR, *$345*. Amazon: $534. Next ebay price: $800. List: $1,195.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Frederique...ather-Strap-Mens-Watch-FC303M4P6/262851658606


What does 0-240 scale show? Tachymeter?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

KirS124 said:


> What does 0-240 scale show? Tachymeter?


A tachymeter scale is inverted and non-linear, since it shows the number of events of a particular duration that would occur in an hour. You also only find them on chronographs.

I have no idea what a 0-240 track is used for.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

KirS124 said:


> What does 0-240 scale show? Tachymeter?





eljay said:


> A tachymeter scale is inverted and non-linear, since it shows the number of events of a particular duration that would occur in an hour. You also only find them on chronographs.
> 
> I have no idea what a 0-240 track is used for.


Not that complicated though wonder why they did it. The 0-240 is the count of the actual tick marks surrounding the dial. Sort of doesn't make sense because this is a "hi beat" 28,800 bph or 8 beats per second, though it is sometimes referred to as a 4 Hz movement.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Double Post


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Way too high, I just paid $95 for four boxers n a down blanket from 32degrees.com via shipito.
> 32degrees don't ship to.the UK and won't allow anyone to sell there boxers. So paid 15$ customs on a 50$ purchase. shipitos fees were 30$.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


wow.


----------



## Nessism (Dec 3, 2009)

ayem-bee said:


> FYI...that black Samurai for $292 I posted earlier is now sold out, but the same seller (through Amazon) has the blue one for the same price:
> https://www.amazon.com/SEIKO-PROSPEX-Divers-Samurai-SRPB49K1/dp/B073YZVMKR


Grabbed one. Thanks for the hook up!

Regarding the color, there are a lot of photos on the web showing the color as almost navy but there are also some showing a brighter blue, like those on the Seiko site. I'm assuming the later is the correct color, or does this particular color tend to look darker unless in direct sunlight?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Nessism said:


> Grabbed one. Thanks for the hook up!
> 
> Regarding the color, there are a lot of photos on the web showing the color as almost navy but there are also some showing a brighter blue, like those on the Seiko site. I'm assuming the later is the correct color, or does this particular color tend to look darker unless in direct sunlight?


I have the blue b49. I'd say yes, it depends on the lighting but overall the pics on Seiko's website is a more accurate representation of the real dial color.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Pneuma said:


> Japanese vendors on Rakuten do NOT take any foreign bank issued credit cards. You MUST pay with PayPal.


Not true. I have paid directly with a credit card. PayPal is much easier though.

Rakuten Global also has 10% in Rakuten Points. You can get up 10,000 points on a purchase of 100,000 JPY.

Hurry this exclusive offer is ending soon. Get 10% bonus points when you spend over 20,000 JPY (*US$200 when US$1.00 = 100 JPY) on Rakuten Global Market during the month of February, 2018!
 
How to be eligible:
*Spend over 20,000 JPY in February and get 10% Rakuten Super Points (RSP) based on your purchases up to 10,000 RSP*. You can make multiple orders from different shops on Rakuten Global Market to make your purchase eligible for the 10% bonus points, as long as the total spending during the month of February, 2018 is over 20,000 JPY.


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

PetWatch said:


> I am not one of the experts on RG, but I would not assume this to be the case. The prior 20% off clearly stated "sitewide" as opposed to "selected shops" this time. The gift card exclusion is noted as you say.


*PetWatch was correct but I saw his reply too late.
I bought a Seiko with another vendor and I did not get the cashback...
I should not have been so impatient I guess but I've made worse mistakes before.
The "not so bad" part is that I only paid $20 more that what I would have on Seiya japan but I am out $200 of missed cashback.*



Perdendosi said:


> Yes. Abbey road is a 10% DISCOUNT with the code. ALL sellers will give you 20% CASH BACK from Ebates.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


*That was not the case. Would have been nice to post a reply only if you were 100% sure.
*



BostonCharlie said:


> G-Shock GW-5000-1JF, $268.45 incl. 7x points on Rakuten Global. After 20% cash back: *$214.76* + S&H. RG Points: ~$18. Ebay: $283 + $10 S&H. Amazon: $317.
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/10keiya/item/39559/


*That would not have worked.*


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

kimloris said:


> *PetWatch was correct but I saw his reply too late.
> I bought a Seiko with another vendor and I did not get the cashback...
> I should not have been so impatient I guess but I've made worse mistakes before.
> The "not so bad" part is that I only paid $20 more that what I would have on Seiya japan but I am out $200 of missed cashback.*
> ...


Sometimes the cash back isn't rewarded for other reasons. Are you sure it is only specific sellers?

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> Sometimes the cash back isn't rewarded for other reasons. Are you sure it is only specific sellers?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


I started the Rakuten Global shopping trip from ebates.com and I have the ebates button that was green as well as a shopping trip number.
My error was not to check that the transaction was registered by ebates before paying the paypal invoice to the Japanese vendor.

For my defense, the global rakuten mutliple emails paying system is far from trivial and I thought that the cashback would show after I paid the invoice... 
It seemed weird to me to get the cashback before I even pay for anything.

Buying on Ashford through ebates was super easy though and I got my $19.47 cashback for the JR Hokusai with no problem whatsoever...

Again, the missed $200 cashback is bugging me but not to the point of being upset. I really wanted that JDM seiko and the cashback did the final convincing to actually order it...

Another good lesson for me was not to trust blindly information given by WUS members even if those members have 5,500+ posts.


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

Costco on I-10 @ Bunker Hill, Houston, TX. Snapped this pic a couple of minutes ago. Price is $590.00








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrb12186 (Nov 29, 2017)

CaliMex said:


> Costco on I-10 @ Bunker Hill, Houston, TX. Snapped this pic a couple of minutes ago. Price is $590.00
> View attachment 12924233
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice find. Just left the Costco in Durham, NC. Didn't see any Zodiacs there but they did have a couple decent looking deals.

Seiko SRPA97 "classic dress" with 4r35, 42mm on black leather $164. I see $215 on the bay and $243 at Amazon. Joma does have it for $155 but I believe Costco is an AD, worth $9 to me.

Seiko SNE435 PADI solar diver. 43.5mm, 200m on bracelet for $199. Cheapest I see on the bay for NIB is $230, $297 at LIW.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

kimloris said:


> I started the Rakuten Global shopping trip from ebates.com and I have the ebates button that was green as well as a shopping trip number.*
> 
> My error was not to check that the transaction was registered by ebates before paying the paypal invoice to the Japanese vendor.*
> 
> ...


Help me straighten out this curve... If the process - as has been suggested previously by others (e.g., RyanD) - is to verify your purchase has been registered by ebates _before_ paying the invoice, and you failed to do so, how is this on anyone else _but_ you?

And maybe, you know, give it more than half a day to show up in your ebates account before you start blaming other people for your mistakes? :-s

Also, you do have an order number, yes? And a corresponding registered ebates shopping trip, right? So what physical power in the universe is stopping you from contacting ebates through their website and submitting your purchase to be amended to your ebates account? I guarantee filing for your cash back on ebates would have expended less effort than writing the post I just quoted above.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

kimloris said:


> I started the Rakuten Global shopping trip from ebates.com and I have the ebates button that was green as well as a shopping trip number.
> My error was not to check that the transaction was registered by ebates before paying the paypal invoice to the Japanese vendor.
> 
> For my defense, the global rakuten mutliple emails paying system is far from trivial and I thought that the cashback would show after I paid the invoice...
> ...


If order hasn't shipped yet you may be able to cancel the order by sending a cancellation request to vendor right away, assuming you may want to do this, worth a try.


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Rakuten Global also has 10% in Rakuten Points. You can get up 10,000 points on a purchase of 100,000 JPY.
> 
> Hurry this exclusive offer is ending soon. Get 10% bonus points when you spend over 20,000 JPY (*US$200 when US$1.00 = 100 JPY) on Rakuten Global Market during the month of February, 2018!
> 
> ...


I've looked through the Rakuten Global site, but I don't see any mention of the 10% super points. Might this be a targeted promotion? Thanks.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cgrey2 said:


> I've looked through the Rakuten Global site, but I don't see any mention of the 10% super points. Might this be a targeted promotion? Thanks.


Might be targeted.

Rules:
1. Your total purchases in February must be greater than or equal to 20,000 JPY after all cancelation is reflected. If the purchase is cancelled for any reason, the amount will not be included in your total purchase amount and the order will not be eligible for the 10% bonus points.
2. You can get up to 10,000 RSP.
3. Rules for calculating your total purchase value:

Amount after coupon applies if you use coupon on your purchase.
Amount before RSP applies if you use RSP on a purchase.
Amount before tax reduction or Alipay 5% discount applies.
Amount of shipping fee and import duties will be excluded.
4. Date: From 2/1/2018 12:00 AM (JST) to 2/28/2018 11:59 PM (JST)
5. Direct shipment only. Purchased item must be delivered from the merchant on Rakuten Global Market to you directly. If forwarding, proxy or any other indirect shipment method was selected on your order, the order is not eligible for the bonus points.
6. *This offer cannot be shared. Exclusive to the customers receiving this email.* This promotion is open only to individuals.
7. Purchases must be shipped to the United States. This campaign is exclusive to the customers in the US.
8. Your bonus points will be rewarded to your account on March 31, 2018 and will be valid for 3 months from its issue date.
9.We reserve the right to cancel, modify or limit this promotion at any time in our sole discretion.


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Help me straighten out this curve... If the process - as has been suggested previously by others (e.g., RyanD) - is to verify your purchase has been registered by ebates _before_ paying the invoice, and you failed to do so, how is this on anyone else _but_ you?
> 
> And maybe, you know, give it more than half a day to show up in your ebates account before you start blaming other people for your mistakes? :-s
> 
> Also, you do have an order number, yes? And a corresponding registered ebates shopping trip, right? So what physical power in the universe is stopping you from contacting ebates through their website and submitting your purchase to be amended to your ebates account? I guarantee filing for your cash back on ebates would have expended less effort than writing the post I just quoted above.


I do not understand why you are so aggressive. I clearly said that it was my error and I am only blaming myself. 
I did not read RyanD instructions until BostonCharly was nice enough to re-post it. 
I am also blaming myself to trust blindly someone who said cash back was for all sellers, but I am a newer WUS member and tend to rely on more experienced WUS members.

I did initiate a claim with eBates. Hopefully they can figure out which one of the 12 shopping trips generated last night can be linked with my order.

I do not plan on cancelling as for once I was shopping for the watch and not the deal.

It's all good. Hopefully, my experience will help less experienced members to not rush in and double check the information posted here.

Have a nice week-end.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

local TJ Maxx find










$139.00


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

kimloris said:


> I do not understand why you are so aggressive. I clearly said that it was my error and I am only blaming myself.
> I did not read RyanD instructions until BostonCharly was nice enough to re-post it.
> I am also blaming myself to trust blindly someone who said cash back was for all sellers, but I am a newer WUS member and tend to rely on more experienced WUS members.
> 
> ...


"Aggressive?" Lulz. Let me guess... you _literally_ can't even, right?

To the issue at hand - I know you're suddenly skeptical about listening to others with more experience, but please trust the process. The one time I had to file for a credit for an ebates purchase that did not automatically credit to my account (after a few weeks), they credited the purchase to my account within one business day. And if I understand correctly, it can take some time before a purchase is credited due to their internal processes. And given the additional complexity involved with purchasing from RG vendors (as they complete the transaction outside the RG portal, which only serves to capture the order), there is more complexity to the process, i.e., you need to allow for a little extra time.

My question to you is, do _you_ know which shopping trip corresponds with your order? If so, you should be g2g.

And yes, vetting information is _always_ a good play. People's tips are analogous to a finger pointing down a path, in that knowing which path is only half the battle; one must still navigate the path in front of them.

Anyway, have a great weekend yourself, and here's to hoping for a quick solution to your satisfaction.

Maybe the mods can pin a sticky dedicated to ebates (or other similar cashback sites') tips and precautions? Seems like it would be a good add for f71.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Skmei 1134* Sports Male 5ATM WR (Casio DW5600 homage) - *$5.80*










*OR The Real Thing!*
*
Casio Men's G-Shock DW-5600 - $38.60*


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

cgrey2 said:


> I've looked through the Rakuten Global site, but I don't see any mention of the 10% super points. Might this be a targeted promotion? Thanks.


Some items say 10x points some say 2x or 3x or 5x









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

Robert999 said:


> local TJ Maxx find
> 
> 
> 
> ...


online TJM website still has the black version with other Filson's available as well as an FYI.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

TheSanDiegan said:


> The one time I had to file for a credit for an ebates purchase that did not automatically credit to my account (after a few weeks), they credited the purchase to my account within one business day.


That's very very fast. Going through the same appeal process at BeFrugal would take weeks. And success is not guaranteed; I have had circumstances when BeFrugal sides with the vendors (they always do) despite all the evidence (their own click records, my receipts, screenshots etc) to the contrary.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Robert999 said:


> local TJ Maxx find
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I love the white version. It would be mine if it was online. Good thing it's not!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

cornorama said:


> You were lucky. Mine came in pre-worn and missing a warranty card. See condition in photos. Already contacted customer service, this is crap.
> View attachment 12914013
> 
> View attachment 12914005
> View attachment 12914009


Thanks to all my fellow WUS members who added their comments to my post. For clarity, I don't flip watches. I buy them to wear them and enjoy the daily morning challenge of picking one (or two) to wear that day. So for me, a quality time piece is what I am after.

So Helzberg "promised" to contact me Friday. Epic fail, no surprise, No call. Frankly, I am not surprised. They were offering $50 gift certificate and I was looking for a credit as I would not likely EVER buy from them again. And they were out of stock naturally.

As for the watch, it has been used and abused. I'd say for at least year it was worn. The edges of the watch bezel show wear, the strap as well in addition to hard to look at soap scum and dirt. No one would take this as a NIB watch head nor strap.

On closer inspection, the crown wobbles as it turns, which is surprising since it is a rather heavy duty crown. Not something a true jeweler would miss. Wrong box, no warranty card from an AD.... on and on.

Despite kind offers to take the watch off my hands, I would not risk my reputation in selling to others. Plus, I am not a flipper.

My original post was to warn others that Helzberg Diamond Stores are not good to buy from if you are last in on a deal, but apparently you can return just about anything to them.

I returned the watch as i did not think upon final inspection i would be happy with the watch. I paid for "new" and got something less. Even if they had called me Friday with a resolution, I had already made up my mind to return it and just let everyone on WUS know I respect your opinions and suggestions, but paying for new and getting something very used is just outside my realm of being happy with a watch for years to come.

Watch bezel pic shows lots of nicks and wear.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

MacInFL said:


> Not that complicated though wonder why they did it. The 0-240 is the count of the actual tick marks surrounding the dial. Sort of doesn't make sense because this is a "hi beat" 28,800 bph or 8 beats per second, though it is sometimes referred to as a 4 Hz movement.


That doesn't explain what it's used for though


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

Just an FYI for those of you wondering about Ebates Cash Back and Rakuten Global. I placed an order this afternoon. At this point, the transaction is not yet paid for. The shop itself will send an invoice with the exact amount including shipping and possibly less the Japanese sales tax. (That depends on the store's policy.) I expect to get that invoice within 24 hours. Four hours after placing the order, I received confirmation from Ebates that 20% of the purchase price has been credited to my account. Worked exactly the same way in January with their 20% cash back then. Given that the store will send an invoice, with my 2 purchases on Rakuten Global, I got the cash back notice from Ebates before receiving the store's invoice.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

BostonCharlie said:


> Frederique Constant Classics White Dial Leather Strap Men's Watch FC303M4P6, *38mm x 10mm*, Frederique Constant Calibre FC-303 Automatic, sapphire crystal, exhibition back, 60m WR, *$345*. Amazon: $534. Next ebay price: $800. List: $1,195.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Frederique...ather-Strap-Mens-Watch-FC303M4P6/262851658606


I'd be tempted on this one, but I'm not wild about the way the numbers are different sizes and make an oval.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

cgrey2 said:


> Just an FYI for those of you wondering about Ebates Cash Back and Rakuten Global. I placed an order this afternoon. At this point, the transaction is not yet paid for. The shop itself will send an invoice with the exact amount including shipping and possibly less the Japanese sales tax. (That depends on the store's policy.) I expect to get that invoice within 24 hours. Four hours after placing the order, I received confirmation from Ebates that 20% of the purchase price has been credited to my account. Worked exactly the same way in January with their 20% cash back then. Given that the store will send an invoice, with my 2 purchases on Rakuten Global, I got the cash back notice from Ebates before receiving the store's invoice.


Which store did you buy from? I bought a watch from the store Onemore in Jan and ended up haaving ro cancel after 10 days because ebates couldnt get confirmation from them and the store's cs said they knew nothing about ebates. I've had sucess with ebates on all other purchases, befrougal not so much


----------



## temporal-monitor (Feb 8, 2014)

cgrey2 said:


> Just an FYI for those of you wondering about Ebates Cash Back and Rakuten Global. I placed an order this afternoon. At this point, the transaction is not yet paid for. The shop itself will send an invoice with the exact amount including shipping and possibly less the Japanese sales tax. (That depends on the store's policy.) I expect to get that invoice within 24 hours. Four hours after placing the order, I received confirmation from Ebates that 20% of the purchase price has been credited to my account. Worked exactly the same way in January with their 20% cash back then. Given that the store will send an invoice, with my 2 purchases on Rakuten Global, I got the cash back notice from Ebates before receiving the store's invoice.


20% worked for me too. Ordered a SARB033, and the cashback showed-up in my Ebates account after 10-15 minutes.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Same here... Cashback showed even before the store confirmed the product and delivery.



temporal-monitor said:


> 20% worked for me too. Ordered a SARB033, and the cashback showed-up in my Ebates account after 10-15 minutes.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

temporal-monitor said:


> 20% worked for me too. Ordered a SARB033, and the cashback showed-up in my Ebates account after 10-15 minutes.


FYI, the next EBates check is May 15.

What is everyone else finding? I've found some decent deals, but nothing has tempted me yet.

Here's a nice Fortis limited edition for under $800 net.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/auc-dealmaker/item/014470-1/


----------



## SanDiegoFan (Apr 20, 2007)

Because of this thread, I just noticed an EBates television commercial.

SDF


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

Assuming it is in the condition stated, I think this is a good price after the 20% back. Quartz fyi.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/kaiul/item/113056/?l-id=rgm_category_en_rvp_widget


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

This Nomos doesn't look bad for around $750.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/closer01/item/343933/


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Not affordable, but this "Used - Like New, unused article" Damasko Dk15 with the in-house movement for about $2000 after cash back. Damasko never go on sale and this is about $1k less than normal.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/closer01/item/383362/








Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

Canyon55 said:


> Which store did you buy from? I bought a watch from the store Onemore in Jan and ended up haaving ro cancel after 10 days because ebates couldnt get confirmation from them and the store's cs said they knew nothing about ebates. I've had sucess with ebates on all other purchases, befrougal not so much


It seems that I have the same issue with the store "Watch-store" as they replied by email to my request to confirm the order to ebates:
"Dear Loris KIM

Thank you for your inquiry.
Our shop is exempt from this service.
We don't have the cashback system.
We are sorry that we couldn't be of any help."

At least it explains why I did not get the cashback credit right away when everything seemed fine (cashback button and shopping trip number)


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

kimloris said:


> It seems that I have the same issue with the store "Watch-store" as they replied by email to my request to confirm the order to ebates:
> "Dear Loris KIM
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry.
> ...


I bought from watch-store in Nov. no issue with ebates. Odd.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Canyon55 said:


> Which store did you buy from? I bought a watch from the store Onemore in Jan and ended up haaving ro cancel after 10 days because ebates couldnt get confirmation from them and the store's cs said they knew nothing about ebates. I've had sucess with ebates on all other purchases, befrougal not so much


I got a sarb017 from onemore in December/January with 20% cashback. It took a while to ship due to New Years, but no problems with cashback.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I had a Ebates- Rakuten rebate get messed up about a month ago-- and when I had them look into it, they did credit me-- I'm not sure how it got fouled up to start with though. Rakuten is a little more complicated because after you commit to purchasing the items, you still have another layer to buy from the individual store. Ebates service was really good. Unexpected for a rebate company.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I have the targeted email too-- possibly from purchasing in December and January



RyanD said:


> Might be targeted.
> 
> Rules:
> 1. Your total purchases in February must be greater than or equal to 20,000 JPY after all cancelation is reflected. If the purchase is cancelled for any reason, the amount will not be included in your total purchase amount and the order will not be eligible for the 10% bonus points.
> ...


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Not A Deal

Since I very sadly missed out on the JR Hakusai, is there any way to set some sort of "notify me if brand X, Y or Z appears in this thread"?


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

kimloris said:


> It seems that I have the same issue with the store "Watch-store" as they replied by email to my request to confirm the order to ebates:
> "Dear Loris KIM
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry.
> ...


EDIT-UPDATE: After a few emails with Watch-shop store (and not Watch-store as I incorrectly stated in a previous post), they came back to me with a discount which I gladly accepted.
With their willingness to work a deal with me, they earned my business (plus the shop owner was super nice - and his english very good)
At the end, I am still out ~$80 of cashback but I do not mind a single bit. This has been a good albeit stressful learning experience with a very happy-ending for me.


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

duplicate so I will post a deal:
This ORIS big crown pointer date in unworn condition on Touch of Modern for $750. This watch was not in the recent batch of ORIS watches posted on ToM a few days ago.
Both the pointer date and big crown have been popular here. $795 on WatchMaxx
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...ointer-date-automatic-01-754-7679-4364-mb-new


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

fearlessleader said:


> Not A Deal
> 
> Since I very sadly missed out on the JR Hakusai, is there any way to set some sort of "notify me if brand X, Y or Z appears in this thread"?


Appears someone is flipping one in the sales forum.

Sent via OnePlus 3T


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Mondaine Night Vision Strap Swiss Made, new, quartz, model A669.30308.14SBB, T25 tritium, date, 100m WR, mineral crystal, 41mm, *$159* from a small seller on ebay. Next ebay price for this model: $250. List: $370.

I like the lugs on this model better than those that were being sold by watchgooroo last year. However, looking at the lume shot on Mondaine's product page, the tritium tubes are all the same color, so it's harder to read. 14 day return period, buyer pays shipping.

Mondaine page: https://www.mondaine.com/watches/official-swiss-railways-watch/sport/a669-30308-14sbb.html

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mondaine-W...Swiss-Made-Mens-A669-30308-14SBB/282859745854

Image from Jomashop (where it's OOS):


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Finally found something to get at Rakuten. Resembles a Blancpain, looks well made, and has a 7750 movement for about $550.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Not a deal


the Apostle said:


> Appears someone is flipping one in the sales forum.


Yep, at double the sale price which makes it too pricey for me. I'm looking for a solution for future sales of different things. I know this one won't be on sale again at that same price...


----------



## jlowyz (Nov 5, 2016)

fearlessleader said:


> Not a deal
> 
> Yep, at double the sale price which makes it too pricey for me. I'm looking for a solution for future sales of different things. I know this one won't be on sale again at that same price...


A pity that you didn't manage to procure one at a good deal. And it's simply unfortunate we can't stop shameless gold diggers from profiteering off these deals here, especially at the expense of those who truly appreciate those watches.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Gearbest stated these coupon codes wouldn't work after February 15th, but they still work!

*









*GearBest Coupon Codes for Men's Watches!* 
*Work on already discounted SALE items*

*
$4 OFF a $20+* single watch purchase *COUPON CODE: $4off-WT*

*$8 OFF a $30+* single watch purchase *COUPON CODE: $8off-WT*

*$15 OFF a $50+* single watch purchase *COUPON CODE: $15off-WT

Example:

**Cadisen C1009* automatic - *$6**0.99 *>>> with Coupon Code "*$15off-WT*" = *$45.99
*39mm stainless steel case, black ceramic bezel, *Miyota 8215* movement, *sapphire* crystal, Longines Conquest homage
*
*







[/URL]

*Guanqin GJ16034 *automatic *- $61.99 *>>> with Coupon Code "*$15off-WT*" = *$46.99
Seiko NH36A automatic movement, 41mm stainless steel case, 2 colors to choose
*







*









Cadisen C1020 "Malibu series" Black - $49.19 >>> with Coupon Code "$8off-WT" = $41.19 - Super Cheap for Seiko NH36A! $76.99 on Ali Express
41mm x 13mm stainless steel case, 22mm leather strap, Seiko NH36A movement
*







[/URL][/B][/B][/B][/I][/B][/B]


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

New SARX043 for around $400 net after points and cash back. $550-650 most places.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/onemore/item/sarx043/










Same price for SARX045 or SARX047

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/onemore/item/sarx045/

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/onemore/item/sarx047/


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

This seller has a lot of new Orients with 10X points and free worldwide shipping.

Orient Star for about $250 net.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/wassyoimura-japan/item/660201/


----------



## I_NEED_A_DEAL (Sep 12, 2016)

tennesseean_87 said:


> BostonCharlie said:
> 
> 
> > Frederique Constant Classics White Dial Leather Strap Men's Watch FC303M4P6, *38mm x 10mm*, Frederique Constant Calibre FC-303 Automatic, sapphire crystal, exhibition back, 60m WR, *$345*. Amazon: $534. Next ebay price: $800. List: $1,195.
> ...


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

fearlessleader said:


> Not a deal
> 
> Yep, at double the sale price which makes it too pricey for me. I'm looking for a solution for future sales of different things. I know this one won't be on sale again at that same price...


I have no problem with people buying up the posted deals here and flipping for a profit on eBay, but it bothers me when they try to do it in the sales forum here. We all saw the deal, and everyone knows you're trying to fleece your fellow forum members. And save me the flowery sales description. What an amazing watch, what an amazing deal. I put those sellers on ignore and would never buy any watch from them.

Sorry, back to the deals...


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

kyfra said:


> I have no problem with people buying up the posted deals here and flipping for a profit on eBay, but it bothers me when they try to do it in the sales forum here. We all saw the deal, and everyone knows you're trying to fleece your fellow forum members. And save me the flowery sales description. What an amazing watch, what an amazing deal. I put those sellers on ignore and would never but any watch from them.
> 
> Sorry, back to the deals...


+1


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Thread contribution to make up for my mini rant. This is one of my favorite Grand Seikos. I think the subtle green dial looks amazing. EBates 20% takes it to $1487, which is the best I can find. Buy it, so I don't have to...

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/quelleheure/item/sbgx297/?l-id=rgm_search_en_rvp_widget


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

posting this here, hoping that someone else buys it instead of me. ~$540 after cashback for a numbered, limited edition of 500. Most shops have this version of the Transocean for $1100+. All "used" watches that I've ordered from Closer are always in great shape. 
https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/closer01/item/340929/?l-id=rgm_shopsearch_en_rvp_widget









Yes, the bracelet is integrated - but I dig the uniqueness and design.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

beefyt said:


> posting this here, hoping that someone else buys it instead of me. ~$540 after cashback for a numbered, limited edition of 500. Most shops have this version of the Transocean for $1100+. All "used" watches that I've ordered from Closer are always in great shape.
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/closer01/item/340929/?l-id=rgm_shopsearch_en_rvp_widget
> 
> ...


It is now showing $798 now and 20% back is $638 + shipping and less points


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

kimloris said:


> EDIT-UPDATE: After a few emails with Watch-shop store (and not Watch-store as I incorrectly stated in a previous post), they came back to me with a discount which I gladly accepted.
> With their willingness to work a deal with me, they earned my business (plus the shop owner was super nice - and his english very good)
> At the end, I am still out ~$80 of cashback but I do not mind a single bit. This has been a good albeit stressful learning experience with a very happy-ending for me.


I recently purchased something (not a watch) through eBates that had a $25 cash back deal, but the cash did not come through. After a week I asked them to check and I ended up with nothing. Fortunately the item was on back order, so I just contacted the seller to cancel the order so that I could re-order through eBates and the seller simply gave me the $25 back on my credit card (very quickly too), rather than risk cancelling the order and having me walk away. Bottom line - in a situation like this it certainly doesn't hurt to contact the seller and see if they can do anything. The other lesson I learned is that if you're shopping around a lot on the Internet and clicking through ads and links it can interfere with the cash back deals. Now I do a quick restart to clear browser cookies and what-not before going back through eBates to place a final order.

One last thing - about how the deals posted here just point us down the path, but we need to find our own way. That is so true because honestly a LOT of times people are just posting the biggest cost savings (clearance, sale, discount coupons, etc.), but they may not post all of the opportunities to save. There may also be targeted deals by e-mail, e-mail sign up savings, AmEx deals, other credit card deals, store card deals (like 5% back from Amazon store card), eBates, Befrugal, etc. So, unless time is of the essence, it still pays to shop around the deals posted and see if there are other deals that can be stacked.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Any Ebay coupons or deals?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Alpina's Startimer pilot big date is DOTD again at Gemanation: Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Men's Watch Model: AL-372N4S6

Great weekend watch, here's mine on a vintage strap:


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

I purchased this watch from Gemnation when it was offered a couple of months ago. Could not be happier about it. The blue dial is very distinct while not being obtrusive. Hands and finish are spot on. $299 is a great deal plus any other discounts you might have. I typically lean to automatics but this quartz is certainly a nice watch the gains many compliments.


----------



## NissanskylineN1 (Feb 14, 2018)

But its quartz!


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

NissanskylineN1 said:


> But its quartz!


Don't hate. I paid a lot more than the gemnation deal and it was still a bargain. The Ronda 5040.B is a frigging AWESOME movement. Protip: run the chrono for longer than 30 minutes and see what it does.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

NissanskylineN1 said:


> But its quartz!


Best. First. Post Ever....NOT. You'll do just fine 'round these parts.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Filson Dutch Harbor on eBay - $195. A couple of these went for a lot higher in the sales forum. Maybe one day we'll see them at tjmaxx. Nice looking watch. Also quartz. Hope that's ok with the youngins. 








https://m.ebay.com/itm/FILSON-BY-SH...171773?hash=item25ed4f10bd:g:nK4AAOSwTIhagHyq


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

fearlessleader said:


> Not a deal
> 
> Yep, at double the sale price which makes it too pricey for me. I'm looking for a solution for future sales of different things. I know this one won't be on sale again at that same price...


Are they taking offers? Knowing what the other guy paid could be good info in negotiating.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

cairoanan said:


> Filson Dutch Harbor on eBay - $195. A couple of these went for a lot higher in the sales forum. Maybe one day we'll see them at tjmaxx. Nice looking watch. Also quartz. Hope that's ok with the youngins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were in tkmaxx UK, I paid £121 for this and the root beer bezel one. Solid watches.
Sadly the root beer one died on me last week so I returned it.









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Canyon55 said:


> It is now showing $798 now and 20% back is $638 + shipping and less points


correct! I mistyped


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Mondaine Night Vision Strap Swiss Made, new, quartz, model A669.30308.14SBB, T25 tritium, date, 100m WR, mineral crystal, 41mm, *$159* from a small seller on ebay. Next ebay price for this model: $250. List: $370.
> 
> I like the lugs on this model better than those that were being sold by watchgooroo last year. However, looking at the lume shot on Mondaine's product page, the tritium tubes are all the same color, so it's harder to read. 14 day return period, buyer pays shipping.
> 
> ...


i really like this watch but a seller with 1 watch and no other sales of watches and only 32 ebay sales makes me leery


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

kyfra said:


> I have no problem with people buying up the posted deals here and flipping for a profit on eBay, but it bothers me when they try to do it in the sales forum here. We all saw the deal, and everyone knows you're trying to fleece your fellow forum members. And save me the flowery sales description. What an amazing watch, what an amazing deal. I put those sellers on ignore and would never buy any watch from them.
> 
> Sorry, back to the deals...


I guess you should be referring to me but let me just chip in here.

I see these deals as similar to let's say, the Halios Seaforth. People buying it at retail prices and then flipping it for much higher (highest was $2k with a bracelet last checked). Let the market decide if the price is right.

I'm pretty sure noone complained or ranted about the watches that were bought when there were pricing errors or one-offs (remember the Kontiki?). If you were able to track some of these watches, they would have been sold (or flipped in your terms) at much higher prices.

Deals are deals. If one gets in, secures it when there are stocks, good. Whatever the buyer does with it later, shouldn't be judged.

Don't be sour over this. Again, let the market decide if the price is right. After all, if the original price of the watch is that high, how is selling it LOWER than the original price considered fleecing? We just got a good deal, that's all.

FYI, not everyone knows about JeanRichard and hence the "flowery" sales description. In addition, I would want to believe that all my other sales threads are decently priced. Glad to know you would place someone on ignore just for one deal.

Now let's move along and stop whining like kids.


----------



## bobusa (Apr 17, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> Filson Dutch Harbor on eBay - $195. A couple of these went for a lot higher in the sales forum. Maybe one day we'll see them at tjmaxx. Nice looking watch. Also quartz. Hope that's ok with the youngins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this deal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> Filson Dutch Harbor on eBay - $195. A couple of these went for a lot higher in the sales forum. Maybe one day we'll see them at tjmaxx. Nice looking watch. Also quartz. Hope that's ok with the youngins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very solid watch. I have the green/black color variation and it is very well made .

Not worth the ridiculous MSRP but unbeatable value under 200$. The leather strap alone is made of US made horween leather with a very nice roller buckle and could be worth 75$ easily if sold alone.

S.

Sent from my T10(E3C5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jamesezra said:


> Now let's move along and stop whining like kids.


Seven paragraph spam comment and then tell everyone to move along. Got it. Thanks.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Luminox 3153.BTOB Navy Seal Colormark, new, Swiss quartz, 200m WR, T25 tritium, *stainless steel* case with screw back case, plastic bezel?, mineral crystal, *$125*. List: $375.

Note that the tubes are only on the even indices. And I can't find a good source to describe the bezel material. Here is a slightly different product where the description describes the bezel as: "PC carbon fibre reinforced"

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Luminox-Me...k-Black-Dial-Steel-Rubber-Watch-/332431132771


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Luminox 3153.BTOB Navy Seal Colormark, new, Swiss quartz, 200m WR, T25 tritium, *stainless steel* case with screw back case, plastic bezel?, mineral crystal, *$125*. List: $375.
> 
> Note that the tubes are only on the even indices. And I can't find a good source to describe the bezel material. Here is a slightly different product where the description describes the bezel as: "PC carbon fibre reinforced"
> https://www.lapolicegear.com/luminox-3153-colormark-watch.html
> ...


OOS already.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

As I have said before, if you buy several for profit you'rebtaking away opportunities for members to get something they want to wear. If you are utilizing others work to make money AND deprive members AND then berate them, well, Karma is a ..... !


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

aev said:


> OOS already.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


click the ebay link: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Luminox-Me...244484&hash=item4d66708863:g:nIUAAOSwdnZZ9zkn


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

OvrSteer said:


> Don't hate. I paid a lot more than the gemnation deal and it was still a bargain. The Ronda 5040.B is a frigging AWESOME movement. Protip: run the chrono for longer than 30 minutes and see what it does.


I quite dig the big date and the look of this Alpina

May I ask how is the fit and finish of this quartz chrono in particular regarding the use of the chrono function?
I have 3 analog quartz chrono from cheaper brands (Festina, Parnis and Citizen) and while the chrono function is acceptable on the Citizen, it is quite disappointing on the Festina and Parnis: lack of button push feedback (or a very unsatisfying feedback), the chrono central second not hitting the marks and not resetting at zero spot on.


----------



## jlowyz (Nov 5, 2016)

jamesezra said:


> I guess you should be referring to me but let me just chip in here.
> 
> I see these deals as similar to let's say, the Halios Seaforth. People buying it at retail prices and then flipping it for much higher (highest was $2k with a bracelet last checked). Let the market decide if the price is right.
> 
> ...


The community is much poorer with the likes of such around. Here's a thread for watch lovers to have a chance to procure their desired watches for a good deal, but here comes an opportunist looking to deprive a fellow WUS member of the deal price and re-sell the watch to him at double the price.

And now we see the master coming back to give everyone a lecture. What irony indeed.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

kimloris said:


> I quite dig the big date and the look of this Alpina
> 
> May I ask how is the fit and finish of this quartz chrono in particular regarding the use of the chrono function?
> ... lack of button push feedback (or a very unsatisfying feedback), the chrono central second not hitting the marks and not resetting at zero spot on.


The pushers on mine are quiet crisp and everything lines up perfectly. It's really quite a nice piece and the pictures don't do the dial color justice. I paid $350 a while back and thought it was a great price.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

stage12m said:


> click the ebay link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Luminox-Me...244484&hash=item4d66708863:g:nIUAAOSwdnZZ9zkn


Thx!

Sent while taking a selfie


----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

Rainshadow said:


> Alpina's Startimer pilot big date is DOTD again at Gemanation: Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Men's Watch Model: AL-372N4S6
> 
> Great weekend watch, here's mine on a vintage strap:
> 
> View attachment 12927585


Where did you get the vintage strap? I just ordered the Alpina...and likely want to change out the band for a darker brown. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

jamesezra said:


> I guess you should be referring to me but let me just chip in here.
> 
> I see these deals as similar to let's say, the Halios Seaforth. People buying it at retail prices and then flipping it for much higher (highest was $2k with a bracelet last checked). Let the market decide if the price is right.
> 
> ...


Yes, to be clear, I was 100% referring to you.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Disneydave said:


> The pushers on mine are quiet crisp and everything lines up perfectly. It's really quite a nice piece and the pictures don't do the dial color justice. I paid $350 a while back and thought it was a great price.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yeah, the pusher feel is spot on, everything lines up. Unlike some cheaper Big Date movements, it works correctly-- that is it goes from the 31st to the 1st. You don't have to cycle through the "35th of the month" to get back to 1. The 1/10 dial is super cool on the 5040 series. It starts with timing 1/10 of a second up to 30 minutes. Then it switches and becomes the hour counter, for events up to 10 hours. Why all movements don't do this is beyond me, but it's very clever.

I paid a fair price at the time and these deals have killed my resale, but definitely at $300 pick one up. If I find a great deal on a black dial, I may get a 2nd one to go with the "hydrocarbon" dial-- blue, green, teal, black? It looks different in different light.

My one complaint: Lume is not amazing and only the 3/6/9/12 are lumed. It's fine but not great.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

The hilarious thing about the Hokusai deal is that they weren't necessarily flying off the shelves. As to anyone who bought the watch just to sell, you're pretty much like the ticket companies who use bots to buy up as many tickets as possible.
Now here is a Jean Richard Deal. Cheapest price I've found.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/301392663913

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

More Rakuten deals. I honestly think the 20% back eBates rebate is one of the best deals to hit this thread in a while. Just takes patience to find what you want.

Tudor BB 36 for $1434

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/nanaple/item/t-79500/


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

kyfra said:


> fearlessleader said:
> 
> 
> > Not a deal
> ...


Hmmm. I recall a seller named Kyfra selling a KonTiki just after the amazing online deals a few years ago ...


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

jlowyz said:


> The community is much poorer with the likes of such around. Here's a thread for watch lovers to have a chance to procure their desired watches for a good deal, but here comes an opportunist looking to deprive a fellow WUS member of the deal price and re-sell the watch to him at double the price.
> 
> And now we see the master coming back to give everyone a lecture. What irony indeed.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


I agree. Jamesezra you made a nearly convincing argument based on what is wrong with the world these days.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

jk1492 said:


> Hmmm. I recall a seller named Kyfra selling a KonTiki just after the amazing online deals a few years ago ...


Thank you my friend for pointing that out.

Geez, I post one sales thread and people start losing their pants.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

MstrDabbles said:


> The hilarious thing about the Hokusai deal is that they weren't necessarily flying off the shelves. As to anyone who bought the watch just to sale, you're pretty much like the ticket scalpers who use bots to buy all the tickets.
> Now here is a Jean Richard Deal. Cheapest price I've found.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/301392663913
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that would be my point too. It's not like the Seaforths which sold out that quickly. I remembered there were still many days before the Hokusai sold out.

Always wanted to try a JR. Got one and may keep it eventually anyway. See what the market says.


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

Not saying it's right or wrong, but it is at best pretty cynical and, to me at least, distasteful. 

In fairness to you, I make a distinction, however artificial, between selling on here and selling on, say, eBay. Others may not. 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

jlowyz said:


> The community is much poorer with the likes of such around. Here's a thread for watch lovers to have a chance to procure their desired watches for a good deal, but here comes an opportunist looking to deprive a fellow WUS member of the deal price and re-sell the watch to him at double the price.
> 
> And now we see the master coming back to give everyone a lecture. What irony indeed.


Buy the watches when they're deals listed here, then. And don't buy them from people selling in F29 who you perceive to be gouging. If you miss the deal, well, it's probably your 4th or even 34th watch anyway. You'll be ok without it.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Not A Deal

Hey, I wasn't complaining about anything here... I just noted that the FS price here was more than I could afford.

BUT... Back to my query:

Is there any way to be able to flag some specific brands or models by name being mentioned here so that I don't miss anything if I can't get logged in for 4-5 days (and trying to catch up to this thread can be quite challenging if you miss even one day)? Something like: If "KonTiki" or "Tangora" get mentioned here, send me an email. Yes, I do try to read this for watches I hadn't thought of, but I also put some saved searches in WatchRecon for specific things I'd like to know about *if* they come up. TIA


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Mine hits the marks spot on! Pretty important for me.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

jk1492 said:


> Hmmm. I recall a seller named Kyfra selling a KonTiki just after the amazing online deals a few years ago ...


Sold or trade three of them once I figured out I didn't like +40mm watches. Didn't double the price. Feel free to check any of my sales here, it's easy to look up. When I post a watch I check prices and post at a lower price than anyone else, or match the low. Again, easy to check. If I bought and sold for max profit I'd do it on eBay.

Sellers can post at whatever price they like though They'll sell or they won't. Good luck with that. Doesn't change my opinion.

Back to the deals. Someone buy that BB36 on Rakuten. I've never seen a new one cheaper. It's a great watch. I sold mine because I could never get the bracelet to fit just right, but this is on leather.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

kyfra said:


> Sold or trade three of them once I figured out I didn't like +40mm watches. Didn't double the price. Feel free to check any of my sales here, it's easy to look up. When I post a watch I check prices and post at a lower price than anyone else, or match the low. Again, easy to check. If I bought and sold for max profit I'd do it on eBay.
> 
> Sellers can post at whatever price they like though They'll sell or they won't. Good luck with that. Doesn't change my opinion.
> 
> Back to the deals. Someone buy that BB36 on Rakuten. I've never seen a new one cheaper. It's a great watch. I sold mine because I could never get the bracelet to fit just right, but this is on leather.


I've had a browser page open since the last 20% off. They accept credit card or alipay. I haven't been able to get a credit card to work on rakuten yet and alipay seems to be China only?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

kyfra said:


> Sold or trade three of them once I figured out I didn't like +40mm watches. Didn't double the price. Feel free to check any of my sales here, it's easy to look up. When I post a watch I check prices and post at a lower price than anyone else, or match the low. Again, easy to check. If I bought and sold for max profit I'd do it on eBay.
> 
> Sellers can post at whatever price they like though They'll sell or they won't. Good luck with that. Doesn't change my opinion.
> 
> Back to the deals. Someone buy that BB36 on Rakuten. I've never seen a new one cheaper. It's a great watch. I sold mine because I could never get the bracelet to fit just right, but this is on leather.


Hmmm. 3. Hmmm.

Ok! Back to the deals.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Rakuten global has a new coupon code for 1,500 jpy off of a purchase of 15,000 jpy (about $14):

LG5G-SHMS-BFYH-5SHQ

Pushed me over the edge on a SARB033 for $301 + shipping before cashback. 

Total should be about $260




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

justin86 said:


> I've had a browser page open since the last 20% off. They accept credit card or alipay. I haven't been able to get a credit card to work on rakuten yet and alipay seems to be China only?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I've only ever done PayPal on Rakuten. Perhaps some of the vets here can chime in and help. My guess is that you'll have to authorize the payment with your CC company.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

kyfra said:


> I've only ever done PayPal on Rakuten. Perhaps some of the vets here can chime in and help. My guess is that you'll have to authorize the payment with your CC company.


Yeah, I've done that. I get a text from my CC company. The payment goes through on rakuten's end, but the merchant will email later saying they can't accept foreign credit cards.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

justin86 said:


> Yeah, I've done that. I get a text from my CC company. The payment goes through on rakuten's end, but the merchant will email later saying they can't accept foreign credit cards.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Here's one that takes PayPal on bracelet for $1787 after rebate. Still a good deal if you want the bracelet. Or sell the bracelet and you'll be close to the other price I posted.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/purpose-inc/item/90041409/


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

I've had that Tudor on my radar since someone posted it the last time around. I would also appreciate someone else buying it. I'd have already picked it up if it didn't fill exactly the same need as my Mark XII. The last time the Rakuten discount was here I picked up an Oris 65 but after the fees, etc. it was still about what I could've paid from a forum or eBay without all the Ebates/international hassle. I suspect that isn't true with the Tudor. I'm holding out for the BB Bronze personally (despite on the bronze hatred a few days ago in this very forum).


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

kyfra said:


> Sold or trade three of them once I figured out I didn't like +40mm watches. Didn't double the price. Feel free to check any of my sales here, it's easy to look up. When I post a watch I check prices and post at a lower price than anyone else, or match the low. Again, easy to check. If I bought and sold for max profit I'd do it on eBay.
> 
> Sellers can post at whatever price they like though They'll sell or they won't. Good luck with that. Doesn't change my opinion.
> 
> Back to the deals. Someone buy that BB36 on Rakuten. I've never seen a new one cheaper. It's a great watch. I sold mine because I could never get the bracelet to fit just right, but this is on leather.


lol. So it is ok to immediately sell THREE watches at 50%+ mark-up each. That is just capitalism because the watch size is too big. Gotcha. But it is price gouging your fellow forum brothers for someone to try to flip one at 100%. Hypocrisy alive and well.


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

frog1996 said:


> Where did you get the vintage strap? I just ordered the Alpina...and likely want to change out the band for a darker brown. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


The watch comes on an excellent suede strap, but I had to try out a few of my own. I settled on this one cause of it's darker color, vintage look and box stitching. It's from China and cost $20:

https://nl.4liexpress.com/item/22mm...108.1000016.1.6440111fKgzxbW&isOrigTitle=true

Replace first "4" with "a"


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

jk1492 said:


> lol. So it is ok to immediately sell THREE watches at 50%+ mark-up each. That is just capitalism because the watch size is too big. Gotcha. But it is price gouging your fellow forum brothers for someone to try to flip one at 100%. Hypocrisy alive and well.


Right, except that's not at all what I did. I kept all three for months, swapping for dial colors that I liked better, then finally giving up on the last one once after I switched to <40mm watches. Those sales / trades happened over a period of a year and at different times. After PP fees and shipping I maybe cleared $50 on the best one; I never got in the cheapest Kon Tike deals. So your math doesn't work. Go ahead and find a "head's up deal" where I marked up the price 50%

I've bought / sold / traded 100 times over the years. Feel free to find a person who felt like I screwed them over. I typically throw in extra straps and at times, extra watches.

I get it, capitalism, basic economics. Buy low, sell high. All within the rules. Good luck.

And to keep the thread moving...another deal. Cocktail time at $244 after rebate:

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/watch-shop/item/s-pm-0078/


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

On WUS sales price has dropped to $675
BNIB Original Grain LIMITED EDITION
NEW YORK YANKEES WATCH
AUTOMATIC ETA 2824-2


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

kyfra said:


> Right, except that's not at all what I did. I kept all three for months, swapping for dial colors that I liked better, then finally giving up on the last one once after I switched to <40mm watches. Those sales / trades happened over a period of a year and at different times. After PP fees and shipping I maybe cleared $50 on the best one; I never got in the cheapest Kon Tike deals. So your math doesn't work. Go ahead and find a "head's up deal" where I marked up the price 50%
> 
> I've bought / sold / traded 100 times over the years. Feel free to find a person who felt like I screwed them over. I typically throw in extra straps and at times, extra watches.
> 
> ...


again, lol. You are a serial for-profit flipper. You buy low, wear (in this case) for a few months, and then sell for profit to those that use this forum. You don't negotiate down below what you paid. So spare us the sanctimonious outrage when another flipper outdoes you. I think all for-profit flippers are fairly pathetic, but its a free country and the market can set the price.


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

rinsk21 said:


> I've had that Tudor on my radar since someone posted it the last time around. I would also appreciate someone else buying it. I'd have already picked it up if it didn't fill exactly the same need as my Mark XII. The last time the Rakuten discount was here I picked up an Oris 65 but after the fees, etc. it was still about what I could've paid from a forum or eBay without all the Ebates/international hassle. I suspect that isn't true with the Tudor. I'm holding out for the BB Bronze personally (despite on the bronze hatred a few days ago in this very forum).


Here's one: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/grare/item/4390114/

The cash back takes it a few hundred below DavidSW.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

jk1492 said:


> again, lol. You are a serial for-profit flipper. You buy low, wear (in this case) for a few months, and then sell for profit to those that use this forum. You don't negotiate down below what you paid. So spare us the sanctimonious outrage when another flipper outdoes you. I think all for-profit flippers are fairly pathetic, but its a free country and the market can set the price.


Now I actually wish that were true. I'm easily $2k in the hole over the past couple years due to my inability to stick with watches. I've intended to keep every watch I ever bought, constantly convincing myself this was "the one." By my estimation I've lost money on 2/3 of the watches I've resold. My goal is break even or at least don't lose my shirt. You can argue that all you want. My sales posts are easily searchable. I'm guessing I turned down a low ball offer from you along the way? Anyway, I'm done cluttering the thread. Feel free to PM me if you'd like to further discuss.

Fortunately I think I've finally settled on one watch (well, one daily and one beater) and that leads me to my last deal to post. I just paid $3k for this model and I thought I got a good deal. This one is $2550 after rebate.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/sanoya777/item/27019170/


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

jk1492 said:


> again, lol. You are a serial for-profit flipper. You buy low, wear (in this case) for a few months, and then sell for profit to those that use this forum. You don't negotiate down below what you paid. So spare us the sanctimonious outrage when another flipper outdoes you. I think all for-profit flippers are fairly pathetic, but its a free country and the market can set the price.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Where do we apply the Rakuten Global Market coupon code (LG5G-SHMS-BFYH-5SHQ)? I'm at the payment screen and haven't seen an option for coupon code yet.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Ottski44 said:


> Where do we apply the Rakuten Global Market coupon code (LG5G-SHMS-BFYH-5SHQ)? I'm at the payment screen and haven't seen an option for coupon code yet.


I did it on my phone and it was on a screen before the one that officially placed the order.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I've been eyeballing the Orient Star World Time blue dial for awhile, but the price has remained stubbornly high:


Is $640 after all discounts a good enough price? 
https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/nanaple/item/wz0071jc/


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Forgive me if this has already been posted, haven't been on here in awhile.

Ashford has the 20% off clearance items again, with coupon code 'HELLO18'

It makes the Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical Officer Watch, a hand-winder with sapphire and ETA movement, $279. Be Frugal rebate takes it down to $265. 
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...officer/H69519133.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=12

Ashford also has a coupon code going for 15% off all non-sale items (which can be hard to find on there, as you know), 'SUBSCRIBE15'


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

son2silver said:


> Is $640 after all discounts a good enough price?
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/nanaple/item/wz0071jc/


Not really. I'm actually quite liking my $111 alternative:


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Ottski44 said:


> Where do we apply the Rakuten Global Market coupon code (LG5G-SHMS-BFYH-5SHQ)? I'm at the payment screen and haven't seen an option for coupon code yet.


You need to sign up for membership for the coupon to be visible during check-out.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Ashford's 20% off coupon gets the Armand Nicolet Hunter Date on bracelet to $499.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...te/9040A-1-AG-M9060.pid?nid=cpg_cat5001&so=11

38mm, nice dial detail and blue hands.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

son2silver said:


> Is $640 after all discounts a good enough price?
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/nanaple/item/wz0071jc/


Considering the subdial layout is the same as the Orient Enforcer (which can be purchased on eBay from multiple Japanese vendors for less than $200), it makes the mainline Orient Worldtimer seem like a very reasonable alternative for just $307 if you can live with a central seconds hand in lieu of a small seconds subdial. Two remaining at the time of posting.


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

http://click.em.helzberg.com/?qs=89...eb8167c116c3dc68f7448d27bc38849361eefcae4258a


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks, Penfold36. That's still more than the $3300 I've seen it at Jomashop and the $3k I've sen in forums in like-new condition. I am really holding out for a sub-$2500, which I'm patiently waiting for...



Penfold36 said:


> Here's one: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/grare/item/4390114/
> 
> The cash back takes it a few hundred below DavidSW.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

NOT A DEAL 

Speaking of flippers, someone over on f29 appears to be flipping the SRP581 that was recently a deal here. Maybe flipping is a lot more common that I thought. 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

batmansk6 said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Speaking of flippers, someone over on f29 appears to be flipping the SRP581 that was recently a deal here. Maybe flipping is a lot more common that I thought.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


I have one for sale in F29, so I assume you're referring to me. It's less of a true flip than a remorse sale, I owned the SRP313 Vampire Monster and sold it over a year ago at a loss BTW. Thought I might try a Monster again just to make sure and now I'm sure, it didn't do much for me and it wasn't going to get worn so off to the sales forum it goes.

With that said, I also knew that it was a bargain and that I could flip it for a profit if I didn't connect with it. And that's what I'm doing, selling it for a profit, hopefully.

If you're in this hobby very long, the tendency to go up market in terms of quality and price is fairly common. That is once you've figured out what you like and don't like. I can't participate in this hobby like I want unless I buy smart and sell just as smart.

I've bought 24 watches since I started and have sold 22 of those and have lost about 5% of my total investment, yes, I keep a spreadsheet. Of those 22 only 2 have been bought thinking they were true flip for profit watches and I've made a grand total of $250 on those 2. If I didn't make a small profit on a few watches I can't continue to buy more watches. There's just not enough money laying around my house to to regularly lose a significant % trying to figure out my tastes.

It becomes simple math for me and I'm certainly not ashamed to make a little money where I can to keep this hobby fiscally responsible. In the end the market will determine the value of anything I buy and sell and it's too hard to consistently beat the market but I da*n sure try every time I hit the buy button. And if you're not trying to do the same you're making a mistake, IMO.

TL;DR capitalism, a free-market economy and 'murica, I love them all


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

jcombs1 said:


> I have one for sale in F29, so I assume you're referring to me. It's less of a true flip than a remorse sale, I owned the SRP313 Vampire Monster and sold it over a year ago at a loss BTW. Thought I might try a Monster again just to make sure and now I'm sure, it didn't do much for me and it wasn't going to get worn so off to the sales forum it goes.
> 
> With that said, I also knew that it was a bargain and that I could flip it for a profit if I didn't connect with it. And that's what I'm doing, selling it for a profit, hopefully.
> 
> ...


There's actually another user selling it. I didn't see your for sale post. But, I'm right there with you all the way. I'm very new to this and if I'm going to keep it up I'm going to have to start selling almost as much as I'm buying.

High five for the spreadsheet. I'm doing the same.

The point of my post was just to point out that flipping seems extremely common. I always see watches for sale in f29 shortly after seeing them here or on massdrop. I feel like it's just part of the game. For some reason the Hokusai deal seems to have stirred up a lot of feelings but like I said, I'm new here. Maybe the forums are always like this.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

batmansk6 said:


> There's actually another user selling it. I didn't see your for sale post. But, I'm right there with you all the way. I'm very new to this and if I'm going to keep it up I'm going to have to start selling almost as much as I'm buying.
> 
> High five for the spreadsheet. I'm doing the same.
> 
> ...


I think it is fairly common, not rampant but common. I think it's smart if money matters to you and it matters to most of us here I think. It does to me at least.

One example, a member of this forum that I've gotten to know reasonably well has a 12 watch collection valued at ~$30,000. Not the largest or most valuable collection but obviously a very nice assortment.

He stated that he originally invested $2,000, spent several years trading and selling for a profit and has never invested another penny after the $2,000 to end up with what he has now.

He's bought and sold hundreds of watches, but bought them and sold them right to get where he's at. He is the rare exception but apparently it can be done.

I'm just trying to keep from losing any real money, breaking even is a victory for me.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I caved and ordered the Alpina chrono. Jeepdad has hung onto his, and that’s saying a lot. I’ll flip if it’s not for me.


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

batmansk6 said:


> The point of my post was just to point out that flipping seems extremely common. I always see watches for sale in f29 shortly after seeing them here or on massdrop. I feel like it's just part of the game.


This thread is the reason why I would never buy a NIB or LNIB watch from f29. At this point I actually prefer buying from the dealers. They're not starting with a ridiculous price, bumping 2x a day for months before coming down to something reasonable.

One of the working definitions of "unethical" is behavior that would leave the world a worse place if everyone did it. People keep explaining capitalism like there's some confusion as to how it works. I don't doubt that flipping can be financially viable. Whether flipping makes the forums a better or worse place... is up to you I guess. Personally, the forum is more valuable to me as a community than a resource to be mined.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> I think it is fairly common, not rampant but common. I think it's smart if money matters to you and it matters to most of us here I think. It does to me at least.
> 
> One example, a member of this forum that I've gotten to know reasonably well has a 12 watch collection valued at ~$30,000. Not the largest or most valuable collection but obviously a very nice assortment.
> 
> ...


But you arent taking the feelings of your fellow wis into account.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> I caved and ordered the Alpina chrono. Jeepdad has hung onto his, and that's saying a lot. I'll flip if it's not for me.


That is saying a lot. Eventually B flips everything and the fact that he's held on to that one is impressive.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

I don't know if these JRs are deals, but there are only a couple of each and I've got to go.

JeanRichard Aquascope Diving Mens watch 60140-11-611zac6d, *$599*:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/JeanRichar...40-11-611zac6d-Brand-New-in-Box-/301392663913

JeanRichard Highland Mens watch 60150-11-t11-hdea, *$599*:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/JeanRichar...1-t11-hdea-Brand-New-JR-Warranty/291299070864


----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

Robotaz said:


> I caved and ordered the Alpina chrono. Jeepdad has hung onto his, and that's saying a lot. I'll flip if it's not for me.


I did too...I have one already...the all black case with black strap that I paid almost twice this price. Love it...and it's a quartz. 10:10









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

frog1996 said:


> I did too...I have one already...the all black case with black strap that I paid almost twice this price. Love it...and it's a quartz. 10:10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is one of those haq movements, or just typical ronda quartz? Thanks

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> I don't know if these JRs are deals, but there are only a couple of each and I've got to go.
> 
> JeanRichard Aquascope Diving Mens watch 60140-11-611zac6d, *$599*:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/JeanRichar...40-11-611zac6d-Brand-New-in-Box-/301392663913
> ...


I think the prices are decent. These are the older models with the smaller case size. The aquascope has the second crown bezel lock


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> I don't know if these JRs are deals, but there are only a couple of each and I've got to go.
> 
> JeanRichard Aquascope Diving Mens watch 60140-11-611zac6d, *$599*:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/JeanRichar...40-11-611zac6d-Brand-New-in-Box-/301392663913
> ...


While not necessarily a negative, these are both much older series from JR and therefore priced lower than their more recent models.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Some nice Oris watches on ToM.

I may regret this, but I grabbed the B&M with the Jaeger 751H chronograph movement. This is the movement used in the Jaeger Polaris chronograph. It's been on my radar for a while.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

ronragus said:


> It is one of those haq movements, or just typical ronda quartz? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


https://www.ronda.ch/en/movements/q...r]=Pdf&cHash=f9bacdf567de650a4c1d8f7716af1648


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> That is saying a lot. Eventually B flips everything and the fact that he's held on to that one is impressive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Believe he's had/flipped about 3 now though. Different colored dials, SS, & PVD. I've had one and they are a great watch, especially at those prices.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Some nice Oris watches on ToM.
> 
> I may regret this, but I grabbed the B&M with the Jaeger 751H chronograph movement. This is the movement used in the Jaeger Polaris chronograph. It's been on my radar for a while.


I've seen that one around $2200, but it's been awhile.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

audio.bill said:


> While not necessarily a negative, these are both much older series from JR and therefore priced lower than their more recent models.


That Highlands is well-priced. I was lucky enough to pull a black dial variant on rubber off of Joma at a 20% discount from their $599 list price. I'd pay $599 for this one on leather with no hesitation, otherwise.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

*not a deal*



batmansk6 said:


> The point of my post was just to point out that flipping seems extremely common. I always see watches for sale in f29 shortly after seeing them here or on massdrop. I feel like it's just part of the game. For some reason the Hokusai deal seems to have stirred up a lot of feelings but like I said, I'm new here. Maybe the forums are always like this.


It depends. When a really good deal with limited inventory pops up and then sells out within hours, and then you see someone on F29 selling it for 50% markup over a week later, not real cool when other members would have liked to have taken part in the deal. Seems to go against the spirit of this thread, which to me has always been to share bargains so others can get new watches for a bargain, too.

On the other hand, the JR Hokusai was around for several days, so deals thread people had a chance to jump on it if they wanted it. Same with Massdrop offers. Plenty of chance to buy.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> I don't know if these JRs are deals, but there are only a couple of each and I've got to go.
> 
> JeanRichard Aquascope Diving Mens watch 60140-11-611zac6d, *$599*:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/JeanRichar...40-11-611zac6d-Brand-New-in-Box-/301392663913
> ...


Ashford has a newer model for the same price after 20% off.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...60500-11-003-002.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=207


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Victorinox Air Boss Mach 4 popped up on ebay as I was checking out an item listed above. $435 is probably not the best price ever but seems good as this model has been tougher to find recently.

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Victorinox-S...cal-Mens-Model-241381-BRAND-NEW-/162820318319


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Ashford has a newer model for the same price after 20% off.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...60500-11-003-002.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=207


Ashford sent me a list of "wholesale" price JRs. That one was offered with another ~5% discount. Wouldn't hurt to make an offer by chat. Majority of the JR models were offered at 80-84% off "retail."

Curious if anyone else receives these wholesale solicitations, or if I've bought too much.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

taike said:


> I think the prices are decent. These are the older models with the smaller case size. The aquascope has the second crown bezel lock


Even their smaller size is pretty big. I would like to try their 39mm models that were available last year, or was it 2016, for a while. 
Cant quite pull off the 44mm+ variants but really like the look.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

15% off Bonetto Straps at Panatime

Panerai & Breitling Watch Bands, Watch Straps & Buckles | Panatime


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Even their smaller size is pretty big. I would like to try their 39mm models that were available last year, or was it 2016, for a while.
> Cant quite pull off the 44mm+ variants but really like the look.


If you read the reviews from people that tried both they all say the 39mm seemed even smaller. I didn't believe it and I jumped on one when it came available.

Believe it. They wear small. And they were definitely geared toward women. I can't say exactly why, maybe the taper off the strap, but it seemed feminine, and that's coming from someone with a 34mm as his daily.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

taike said:


> Ashford sent me a list of "wholesale" price JRs. That one was offered with another ~5% discount. Wouldn't hurt to make an offer by chat. Majority of the JR models were offered at 80-84% off "retail."
> 
> Curious if anyone else receives these wholesale solicitations, or if I've bought too much.


I didn't get the wholesale pricing or discounts from Ashford and I've bought at least 2-3 watches from them.

I seem to get a lot of discount emails for watch straps, I've definitely bought too many of those.


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

The Citizen Nighthawk BJ7017-09E (Asian version, nylon band) is just $136.95 at Duty Free Island:

http://www.dutyfreeislandshop.com/c...master-nighthawk-euro-mens-pilots-nylon-watch









Sent from my mobile telecommunications device using electrons and photons and magic and stuff


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

kyfra said:


> If you read the reviews from people that tried both they all say the 39mm seemed even smaller. I didn't believe it and I jumped on one when it came available.
> 
> Believe it. They wear small. And they were definitely geared toward women. I can't say exactly why, maybe the taper off the strap, but it seemed feminine, and that's coming from someone with a 34mm as his daily.


Yeah the short lugs actually really help. The watch head is really balanced.


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

Since everyone is posting pics, may well do the same. 
My JR Hokusai arrived today. 
I agree about the gasoline smell, so weird and the dial is much more subtle than expected. The wife did not notice the Great Waves until I pointed them out - the light needs to hit the watch at a very specific angle to "pop". 









Also the bracelet is kinda short as mentioned by another WUS member, I am right in the middle on my 7" wrist (most other watches, I am the tightest or 2nd tightest position.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> I didn't get the wholesale pricing or discounts from Ashford and I've bought at least 2-3 watches from them.
> 
> I seem to get a lot of discount emails for watch straps, I've definitely bought too many of those.


lol, 2-3.

I get them. It's more like 20-30. They have concierge services and hidden brands if you have bought enough from them.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

jcombs1 said:


> Even their smaller size is pretty big. I would like to try their 39mm models that were available last year, or was it 2016, for a while.
> Cant quite pull off the 44mm+ variants but really like the look.


The Highlands' case is actually 44 wide but has a 40mm bezel and short lugs so it wears much smaller than one might expect. I love mine.


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

Strangely enough, my Guanqin from the GearBest deal landed on the same day.










Quite funny to think that I could have gotten 14 Guanqin for the price of the JR Hokusai.


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

Certified Watch Store - nice looking watch - Alpina, Quartz, textile band, $199 less various codes (save5 for $5 off.) Said two left. Also listed on their Ebay store for $224. 30 Day returns. Free shipping. What's not to love about that?









https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...n4s6.html?mc_cid=92cb531e3a&mc_eid=5fea3a4b4a


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

Really enjoying my $41 Moonview. It's a unique watch that I never would have noticed at full price. 
Strap is navy "alligator" from Hadley Roma. $20 at a local shop.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> Really enjoying my $41 Moonview. It's a unique watch that I never would have noticed at full price.
> Strap is navy "alligator" from Hadley Roma. $20 at a local shop.


My battery already died!!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

capisce1987 said:


> My battery already died!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Mine was DOA .. i changed it myself instead of going through the hassel of return or exchange.. its a cr2016 very easy to change..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Thanks, I was planning on getting around to that eventually.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Definitely not a deal. Just skip to the next post if you're Honey Badger on the Hokusai.

For those of you who pulled down one of the couple dozen JR Hokusais, congratulations - it is really a unique watch. I remain as torn by ambivalence by _not_ buying it as I was _about_ buying it, and it will remain one I will "kind of" regret letting go for some time.

But it is for the others who either regret letting it go, or who, like me, "kind of" regret not picking one up I offer the following: my own rationalization for being okay with passing it by, in that it might make you feel better about passing on it yourself.

I literally spent hours contemplating the purchase, often with my blue gradient Aquis on one wrist to remind me I already had a distinct blue-faced diver in this general 'space,' and to use it as a point of comparison by which I could assess the relative merit of the Hokusai. I am an armchair Japanophile of sorts and have owned two Edo Period copies of the Great Wave. The idea of owning a watch that paid tribute to this particular woodblock was enough to make me want this watch. Then, when I researched the brand on the forum and received a quick primer on their entanglement with and ownership by GP, and found myself further rationalizing what was beginning to seem like an inevitable purchase.

So why didn't I buy it? That damn Aquis. I kept looking at it, drawn in by the serenity of the deep blue sunburst dial. The dial on the Hokusai by contrast seemed tumultuous - as it should. Google the woodblock it is inspired by. It is not even remotely serene. No sir. It instead portrays a scene that represents the _opposite_ of serenity. It is tense, as it shows a bunch of fishermen about to go deep sea diving without an appropriate watch. It is one of a series Hokusai made called 36 Views of Mt Fuji, and damn if it isn't the singular _least_ serene of any of them. Please note that an Aquis is not required for this exercise. Any quality diver with a well-executed blue dial will do.

Also, look at the woodblock. Then look at the dial. The dial is not a miniaturized representation of the artwork itself, but rather simply features a pattern in the style of Hokusai and inspired by the Great Wave. Still cool? Abosolutely. But _as_ cool. Not really, at least not IMO.

Next, I kept going back to the case of the JR. Owners and reviewers speak very highly of the case finishing. I even read one blog that compared the satin finishing to that of the APRO. That's a _lot_ of incentive IMO. But damn if that PVD chassis encased in the finely brushed case didn't strike me as peculiar. Now that's a word I don't use often: "peculiar." But I honestly can't recall the last time I used it in a positive context. It really serves to accentuate the multi-component build of the case (visible in the exploded view). And again, while cool, it kind of also seems to being trying a little too hard to _be_ cool. Which makes it seem like more of an affectation, i.e., _un_cool. Again, torn. By contrast, I would return to the Aquis, which seems almost effortless in its execution by comparison. Had the inner-chassis been of the same finishing as the lateral bumpers, it probably would have bee enough for me to get over the hump.

I also have no issue with the use of standard workhorse ETA/SW movements, which powers the Hokusai (as well as my Aquis). But while I like the relatively inexpensive service costs, a manufacture movement would have definitely pushed me over the edge on the Hokusai.

And lastly, with rare exception I prefer insert (dive) bezels to SS. A ceramic insert on this watch would also have pushed me over the edge; without it, the SS bezel became an aspect of it I had to overcome.

Again, I hope this doesn't sound like I am deriding the watch in any way, as that is not my intent. I do - in part - regret not buying one. Kind of. But those of us who feel even just a little regret about not pulling the trigger on this deal might be well-served to remind themselves there was at reason they didn't buy one when they were available. Maybe then we can all stop cribbing about others staking their own coin on speculation. We all had our chance. Instead of hurling stones at those who bought one to flip, just remind yourself why you decided not to buy one. They were there long enough to give it a lot of thought. God knows I did.

Back to your regular-scheduled programming.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

capisce1987 said:


> My battery already died!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Mine as well. They should have pulled out the crowns on these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Maybe a deal for some lucky ones: amazon japan has 20% off of a grand variety of items. Last time (December 2017) they did this, is snagged an Oris for a true bargain. 


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Definitely not a deal. Just skip to the next post if you're Honey Badger on the Hokusai.
> 
> For those of you who pulled down one of the couple dozen JR Hokusais, congratulations - it is really a unique watch. I remain as torn by ambivalence by _not_ buying it as I was _about_ buying it, and it will remain one I will "kind of" regret letting go for some time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the effort and time in that well considered and eloquiant post, you are a good dude, it shows.

some people put more value in this community than others. Like all communities, i say, love it more...fleece it less!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Not a deal - Ebates/Rakuten Global

Another spin of the Rakuten Global- Ebates roulette wheel came up bust, again. All procedures followed. The shopping trip # posted to my account – without rebate credit after two days, per their site it should post the next day. I gave them an extra day in case their bots have Sunday off. Vendor was Wassyoimura who followed all procedures in a timely manner. I regrettably sent them cancellation request and asked if they participate in the Ebates promotion, awaiting reply.

Question for the lucky one's, have you had Ebates credit posting problems in orders where you maximize available discounts such as free shipping, max Rakuten points rewards available, any additional promotions, lowest or nearly lowest product price among vendors? I am starting to think this may be an issue.

A word of caution for those who use their credit cards through Rakuten Global, on my prior attempt I put my credit card info in RG as an accepted form of payment from vendor (nanaple). I received confirmation email from RG and from vendor with all correct info which stated a final email would be forthcoming with total charges before transaction was completed. After not getting Ebates credit and offer coming to an end I sent the vendor a cancellation email, as well as doing it through RG. A few minutes later I get a notice from credit card of a pending transaction for $22 more than stipulated, this may have been due to free shipping offer ending Japan time. Subsequently I received email from vendor stating they would cancel, which they did. The main issue for me is that I was not expecting any charges made until after the the final email providing a total was received, which never arrived.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Maybe a deal for some lucky ones: amazon japan has 20% off of a grand variety of items. Last time (December 2017) they did this, is snagged an Oris for a true bargain.
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.


Not finding anything. Is there a way to display 20% off watches?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Ebates-RG

Prompt reply from vendor Wassyoimura stating they don't know about Ebates or Rakuten promotions.


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

kimloris said:


> Since everyone is posting pics, may well do the same.
> My JR Hokusai arrived today.
> I agree about the gasoline smell, so weird
> ...


Mine smelled a bit like new, fresh-out-the-pack rubber, but not so much that I noticed it (and I'd read someone else's comment about this before mine came, so I was expecting it). Anyway, a few hours in the pool and a couple of showers (Shock! Horror!) and it's fine.

I agree the light has to hit it just right but I quite like it - a pattern that reveals itself sporadically but catches the eye more so because of that.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

capisce1987 said:


> My battery already died!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Mine was DOA too. I opened the back and found that the plastic film under the battery was out of position and covering the contact. Moved it into position and all good now.

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Swayndo said:


> Mine was DOA too. I opened the back and found that the plastic film under the battery was out of position and covering the contact. Moved it into position and all good now.


I presume then that the back is straightforward to close?

The last time I opened a snap-back Bulova ended in disaster.


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

eljay said:


> I presume then that the back is straightforward to close?
> 
> The last time I opened a snap-back Bulova ended in disaster.


Very straightforward. There's a lip opposite the crown I used to raise the back and it just pressed back on.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

40mm Pilots back in stock at Tisell

http://tisellkr.com/?product=tisell-pilot-watch-40mm-miyota-90s5-automatic









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

Roy Hobbs said:


> 40mm Pilots back in stock at Tisell
> 
> http://tisellkr.com/?product=tisell-pilot-watch-40mm-miyota-90s5-automatic
> 
> ...


So tempted by these but I'm not sure how it would wear on my flat 7" wrist. Anyone have a wrist shot, or perhaps how it would compare with a cocktail time?

At the same time, fliegers are supposed to be big, no?

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> Not a deal - Ebates/Rakuten Global
> 
> Another spin of the Rakuten Global- Ebates roulette wheel came up bust, again. All procedures followed. The shopping trip # posted to my account - without rebate credit after two days, per their site it should post the next day. I gave them an extra day in case their bots have Sunday off. Vendor was Wassyoimura who followed all procedures in a timely manner. I regrettably sent them cancellation request and asked if they participate in the Ebates promotion, awaiting reply.
> 
> ...


I use a MacBook for most of my online shopping, and I have the eBates Extension for Safari installed. I get a pop-up notification every time I visit a site with an active eBates promotion. The pop-up has a big red button to press to activate the promotion, and I get a "Success!" Pop-up notification once the promotion is activated. I am almost certain that eBates makes similar extensions for other browser platforms.

In addition to the pop-up notification, the eBates button that is installed in Safari (when the extension is installed) also indicates that the promotion is activated by displaying a check mark. Clicking the button will show me the eBates transaction number, too, for added comfort. And, it will show me a list of any active, officially sanctioned eBates coupons for that site, if any.

Finally, during the check-out process, the eBates extension will automatically apply any officially sanctioned coupons to the transaction in addition to activating the cash back.

Having said all of that, pushing that big red button is the very last thing that I do before I check-out. I make sure that everything I want to buy is in my cart, I have any additional coupon codes written down (if they are too long to remember), and I am otherwise all ready to check out. And, once I begin the checkout process, I do not leave it until the process is complete. I make sure that I have searched for any additional coupon codes, etc. BEFORE I start the checkout process. I do not switch tabs, I do not open another app, I do not do anything else during checkout. If I do find that I need to abandon the checkout process, then I completely start over again, opening a new browser tab/window and pushing the big red button again right before checkout. I've never had an issue with eBates and cash back. (Be Frugal is another story altogether.)

I highly recommend that everyone add the extension to your browser(s).

I will also add that, while the cash back is usually applied to my eBates account right away, it does occasionally take several days. I tend not to worry until a week or so passes. I actually called them once a long time ago (before I had the extension installed), and I was told that sometimes it can take several days for the vendors to confirm the purchase. I cannot remember the last time I have had to contact them about non-application of my cash back, but when I have contacted them, they have always applied it to my account.

You may have done all of these things and still had issues. I can certainly understand anyone's nervousness given the high dollar value of a lot of the GR watch purchases, and that the cash back amount is a crucial aspect of the purchasing decision.

I would suggest that anyone with experiencing an issue with a delay in the application of cash back (or the non-application of the cash back) contact eBates customer service rather than the individual vendors on GR, who may very well not be aware of every promotion that GR is offering.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

caktaylor said:


> I use a MacBook for most of my online shopping, and I have the eBates Extension for Safari installed. I get a pop-up notification every time I visit a site with an active eBates promotion. The pop-up has a big red button to press to activate the promotion, and I get a "Success!" Pop-up notification once the promotion is activated. I am almost certain that eBates makes similar extensions for other browser platforms.
> 
> In addition to the pop-up notification, the eBates button that is installed in Safari (when the extension is installed) also indicates that the promotion is activated by displaying a check mark. Clicking the button will show me the eBates transaction number, too, for added comfort. And, it will show me a list of any active, officially sanctioned eBates coupons for that site, if any.
> 
> ...


I do it all from the Ebates app on my iPhone. I've never had a problem with the cashback not showing up for rakuten global.

Ordered a SARB033 yesterday and it showed up in my account instantly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Roy Hobbs said:


> 40mm Pilots back in stock at Tisell
> 
> TISELL Pilot Watch 40mm MIYOTA 90S5 Automatic(Free shipping)
> 
> ...


I traded up for a Damasko - still miss my Tisell. I have no need for this, but tempted. I feel like the Bauhaus is the compromise if I'm dead-set on sending $200 to Korea.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Alpina Startimer - $199

Black dial, 42mm, Quartz, sapphire, and orange Arabic numeral hour markers.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...rey-textile-strap-men-s-watch-al240gn4s6.html


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

Keeping the Alpina theme going...

Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Quartz

Models: AL-372BMLY4FBS6 or AL-372MLY4FBS6.

$299.99

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/alpina-startimer-pilot-big-date-quartz-watch









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Showed up for me this morning









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

capisce1987 said:


> My battery already died!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk





halaku said:


> Mine was DOA .. i changed it myself instead of going through the hassel of return or exchange.. its a cr2016 very easy to change..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





MstrDabbles said:


> Mine as well. They should have pulled out the crowns on these.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Swayndo said:


> Mine was DOA too. I opened the back and found that the plastic film under the battery was out of position and covering the contact. Moved it into position and all good now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


Mine's going just fine, but I may replace the battery with a fresh one as a preventative measure.


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I do it all from the Ebates app on my iPhone. I've never had a problem with the cashback not showing up for rakuten global.
> 
> Ordered a SARB033 yesterday and it showed up in my account instantly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had nothing but problems with Ebates. Really wanted to do this on a nice watch purchase (Omega PO, probably). Tried it out with a fountain pen (another bad habit) and have no luck. This should really be a smoother process. I logged into Ebates and clicked through to GR - it established a shopping trip. Put the item in my cart (a $250 pen) and checked out. Got all sorts of acknowledgements from the store. Dropped a note to Ebates, and they responded right away. Unfortunately, they indicated that they have to notify the vendor and get some kind of confirmation which could take 10-45 days. By then, without my authorizing the PayPal payment, the transaction will be cancelled. So no love.

This is way too much work for me to save a little money. Yes, I say a little because by the time I pay shipping and customs, I won't have saved 20% on the item. Not to mention that the prices on GR are not exactly bargain basement for the watches that interest me - a bit lower maybe, but not hugely discounted. My time is better off looking (and waiting) for bargains closer to home.

If GR wants this to work as a business model outside of Asia, they're going to have to work with Ebates to make this an easier and smoother process.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Showed up for me this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Much obliged! You'd think that with the tens of emails at eBay floods my inbox with, they notify me of this promotion first thing in the morning. But no, I got to hear about it here.....

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

larand said:


> The Citizen Nighthawk BJ7017-09E (Asian version, nylon band) is just $136.95 at Duty Free Island:
> 
> http://www.dutyfreeislandshop.com/c...master-nighthawk-euro-mens-pilots-nylon-watch
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. I've considered a Nighthawk many times, but just couldn't bring myself to order one. This pushed me off the fence. Gracias.

Does anyone know how long shipping takes (Airmail) from Hong Kong to the U.S.?

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X304F using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

BStu185 said:


> Keeping the Alpina theme going...
> 
> Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Quartz
> 
> ...


Not a deal!!

Too bad this is 44mm..I really wanted to like it but I sold mine since the lugs went past my 6.5inch wrist 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 14, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> Not a deal!!
> 
> Too bad this is 44mm..I really wanted to like it but I sold mine since the lugs went past my 6.5inch wrist


Same here! I've have bought one of the non-camo ones posted a few days ago in a second if they were 42.


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

nachodaddy said:


> Thanks for this. I've considered a Nighthawk many times, but just couldn't bring myself to order one. This pushed me off the fence. Gracias.
> 
> Does anyone know how long shipping takes (Airmail) from Hong Kong to the U.S.?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-X304F using Tapatalk


No idea, but I'll post something when mine gets here. 

Sent from my mobile telecommunications device using electrons and photons and magic and stuff


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bulova Precisionist UHF Quartz Black Dial 43mm Bracelet Watch, 96B252, *Manufacturer Refurbished*, 100m WR, mineral crystal, *$110*. $201 for brand new on ebay. $185 new at Certified (which has some good photos). Amazon: $200.

From the description: "... Our watches come with the original box, tags, manual and a 3-year warranty from Bulova. However, these watches might have some very minor cosmetic wear, light nicks and scratches, on them picked up throughout the process. If you are dissatisfied with your "manufacturer refurbished" item please contact us prior to leaving feedback and we'll make things right. ..."

30 day returns, buyer pays shipping.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Pre...-Black-Dial-43mm-Bracelet-Watch-/292296907929


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Bulova Precisionist UHF Quartz Black Dial 43mm Bracelet Watch, 96B252, *Manufacturer Refurbished*, 100m WR, mineral crystal, *$110*. $201 for brand new on ebay. $185 new at Certified (which has some good photos). Amazon: $200.
> 
> From the description: "... Our watches come with the original box, tags, manual and a 3-year warranty from Bulova. However, these watches might have some very minor cosmetic wear, light nicks and scratches, on them picked up throughout the process. If you are dissatisfied with your "manufacturer refurbished" item please contact us prior to leaving feedback and we'll make things right. ..."
> 
> ...


I have the blue/black version of this from the same Ebay seller. Awesome watch and awesome seller. The first one had a scratch on the crystal. He immediately sent me a new one along with a return label for the damaged one. I'd buy from him again.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Not finding anything. Is there a way to display 20% off watches?


I really don't know. Last time it was a try and error thing. I used it on a watch sold by amazon with international shipping available. My Japanese is way underdeveloped (read: null/Zero) By that time i thought it was merely luck. If it stirred confusion I am sorry!

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

gormless said:


> So tempted by these but I'm not sure how it would wear on my flat 7" wrist. Anyone have a wrist shot, or perhaps how it would compare with a cocktail time?
> 
> At the same time, fliegers are supposed to be big, no?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


Flat <7" here


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*SYNOKE 61576 Sports Men Waterproof Outdoor Watch - GRAY*

Promo Price: *$3.19*

Coupon Price: *$2.79 USD*

Coupon Code: *SYNOKE2370*

Times: 1000

Deadline: 6/3/2018


----------



## zoysiamo (Jan 4, 2018)

Dante231 said:


> I've had nothing but problems with Ebates.


This is somewhat concerning, I've done the same thing with a SARB033 today and haven't seen the cash back confirmation yet. I'll give it a day and see if anything changes.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Hot Timex for $21.38. 42mm case. Replace the wood grain strap with a distressed strap.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06ZZG9YVR/


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Heads up. Flash sale at Macy's from 4-8pm PST









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

batmansk6 said:


> Heads up. Flash sale at Macy's from 4-8pm PST
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does one go about receiver the pop-up email?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

zoysiamo said:


> This is somewhat concerning, I've done the same thing with a SARB033 today and haven't seen the cash back confirmation yet. I'll give it a day and see if anything changes.


I'm sure you'll be fine.

That rant was just frustration. I need to reconcile that I have more important things to do than struggle through email in Japanese to save a few bucks with my compulsive pursuit of the best deal.

Maybe this thread isn't for me.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

raheelc said:


> How does one go about receiver the pop-up email?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Almost every retailer has a mailing list you can sign up. I don't advise doing so with your main email account unless you like clutter and/or have very strong filtering rules set up.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

son2silver said:


> Almost every retailer has a mailing list you can sign up. I don't advise doing so with your main email account unless you like clutter and/or have very strong filtering rules set up.


Yep, I thought this was a separate email list from the normal subscription. Need to check if I received this

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## 94rsa (Dec 5, 2016)

batmansk6 said:


> Heads up. Flash sale at Macy's from 4-8pm PST
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this - will definitely take a look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

I didn't see anything noteworthy in the Macy's sale. The deal is 50% off full retail.


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

eljay said:


> Flat <7" here
> 
> View attachment 12933579


Thanks! Looks great. What bracelet is that that integrates so well?

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Dante231 said:


> I've had nothing but problems with Ebates.


I've placed several orders through Ebates with Global Rakuten. The cash back has always shown up within minutes. The issue is probably on your end.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> *SYNOKE 61576 Sports Men Waterproof Outdoor Watch - GRAY*
> 
> Promo Price: *$3.19*
> 
> ...


Hmmm..its for the "male table"...ok...later on the ad states "Breaking the self and exploring the beave charm"...maybe I do need one of these!


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

I got my Jeanrichard Aquascope Hokusai last weekend and immediately threw it on a leather strap. I generally just don't care for rubber straps. Well I tried it for a day on the OEM rubber and HATED it. It kept pulling my hair out and digging into my skin. I actually had to take my watch off at work and leave it in my desk - the HORROR, I felt naked and exposed without a watch on my wrist!!! Thankfully we have some decent strap choices and even a FREE (the deal part of this post) way to make curved spring bars for all of your straps at home. To help my friends here and not tie up the deals thread I've posted some pictures and details here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/cheap-strap-options-jeanrichard-watches-4649097.html#post45399425


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Kirk B said:


> I got my Jeanrichard Aquascope Hokusai last weekend and immediately threw it on a leather strap. I generally just don't care for rubber straps. Well I tried it for a day on the OEM rubber and HATED it. It kept pulling my hair out and digging into my skin. I actually had to take my watch off at work and leave it in my desk - the HORROR, I felt naked and exposed without a watch on my wrist!!! Thankfully we have some decent strap choices and even a FREE (the deal part of this post) way to make curved spring bars for all of your straps at home. To help my friends here and not tie up the deals thread I've posted some pictures and details here:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/cheap-strap-options-jeanrichard-watches-4649097.html#post45399425


Thanks Kirk! Wondering way of using spoons


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> Thanks Kirk! Wondering way of using spoons


what mere price will you be selling your curved springbars at?


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Hmm, I don't intend to sell any at all. I only have two and will be using them for my brown Bakeka strap. I agree it looks really good on leather, rather than the rubber strap.



taike said:


> what mere price will you be selling your curved springbars at?


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

Nasmitty7185 said:


> I didn't see anything noteworthy in the Macy's sale. The deal is 50% off full retail.


Looks like you could get and SRPA21 PADI on a bracelet for 275.00, that'd be a nice buy.

LINK


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

Wiggy999 said:


> Hmmm..its for the "male table"...ok...later on the ad states "Breaking the self and exploring the beave charm"...maybe I do need one of these!


I'm in for the beave fo' sure!

FLASH is the discount code.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

WoW has the black dial Oris Artix moonphase pointer on sale for $699 with the code WOWOR699. This represents a near-$300 savings over the ToM sale price on the blue dial model.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

RyanD said:


> I've placed several orders through Ebates with Global Rakuten. The cash back has always shown up within minutes. The issue is probably on your end.
> 
> View attachment 12933931


This is in no way scientific, but I had issues with cash back as well. Not only with RG but others as well. It always seemed to happen when I was using a web browser ebates session. I have had no issues with two RG purchases using the IOS ebates app on my iPad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

gormless said:


> Thanks! Looks great. What bracelet is that that integrates so well?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


It's off a Fortis Flieger, with folded end links from a Watchgecko oyster. The Watchgecko bracelet also fits of course, but mine has polished centre links and is on another watch.

I think Watchgecko has since changed the design of its oyster end links however, so the current model might not fit quite so well.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Not a deal:

100% success with eBates for 10+ years. Use the Cash Back Button.

https://www.ebates.com/button.htm


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

john_s said:


> Looks like you could get and SRPA21 PADI on a bracelet for 275.00, that'd be a nice buy.
> 
> LINK


Is there a code? I'm only seeing the full price


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

I know the Oris Touch of Modern sale was posted already, but I wanted to call out a specific watch they have up for sale, the Oris Aquis Regulateur Der Meistertaucher for $1599, plus 5% cash back from ebates. Lowest price I've seen anywhere, and if you happen to have ToM credit, could potentially get it for significantly less. This piece is one of Oris's most underrated watches. Titanium case and bracelet, regulateur, and should also come with an Oris rubber strap and deployment, along with a pelican-style watch box. Only a few hours left to pick one up.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...der-meistertaucher-automatic-749-7734-7154-mb










Shot of my own:


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

dt75 said:


> Is there a code? I'm only seeing the full price


The one in that link does not qualify. The code is FLASH

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

mannal said:


> Not a deal:
> 
> 100% success with eBates for 10+ years. Use the Cash Back Button.
> 
> https://www.ebates.com/button.htm


I'm glad to see it works consistently for some of you, but until it works for everyone this will remain a risky proposition to be considered by anyone else. Cash back button you posted for Firefox, going first through Ebates site, clearing cache, only one browser window open, etc - is irrelevant in my case. The only thing I have not tried is the phone app. I'm sitting the rest of this promotion out, maybe next time, third time try with RG-Ebates will be the charm. I rather miss a deal than get stuck overpaying.


----------



## shieldwriosto (May 4, 2017)

Sarb017 at bargain basement prices. Considering these re now out of production I doubt the prices will last long. Hurry!

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/seiko3s/item/sarb017/
$355USD/$450CAD

Ordering isn't straightforward. Research Rakuten on these forums beforehand so you know what to expect.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

shieldwriosto said:


> Sarb017 at bargain basement prices. Considering these re now out of production I doubt the prices will last long. Hurry!
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/seiko3s/item/sarb017/
> $355USD/$450CAD
> ...


Seiko3s is one of the great stores who has not raised their prices on the SARBs even after the announcement was made. I bought the SARB33 and 35 from them recently for keepsake and to complete the SARB Trinity.

But I better keep my mouth shut else haters may claim this and that again.

Helps that their service is really good too.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

shieldwriosto said:


> Sarb017 at bargain basement prices. Considering these re now out of production I doubt the prices will last long. Hurry!
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/seiko3s/item/sarb017/
> $355USD/$450CAD
> ...


It is sold out less than an hour after the deal was posted. This is too crazy.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Wenger 01.0641.108 *Men's Sea Force 3H - *$72.59* Also Available in *Orange* *Wenger 01.0641.111 - $72.59 Grey - 01.0641.110 - $72.59
Normally these go for $120 and up*
43mm x 14mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, Swiss quartz, 200M WR, 22mm silicone strap


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Touch of Modern is having a 20% off sitewide sale which ends on 2/28 at 11:59PM PST. You must register to access the site, and the discount is automatically shown in their shopping cart.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> I'm glad to see it works consistently for some of you, but until it works for everyone this will remain a risky proposition to be considered by anyone else. Cash back button you posted for Firefox, going first through Ebates site, clearing cache, only one browser window open, etc - is irrelevant in my case. The only thing I have not tried is the phone app. I'm sitting the rest of this promotion out, maybe next time, third time try with RG-Ebates will be the charm. I rather miss a deal than get stuck overpaying.


Responding to everyone

I see that some members are contacting the seller, not eBates, to resolve eBates issues. This is not the path to resolution. If you have a receipt/invoice and a shopping trip #, start here: https://www.ebates.com/help/track-cash-back . If you don't have a Shopping Trip #, odds are, it's due to you missing a step, not understanding the process or, there is a technical obstacle that may-be impacting your shopping experience (blocking cookies comes to mind).

Good luck and stay positive! Just like gambling, this hobby comes with it's own risks. I've had my fair-share of issues with vendors but as I stated previously, eBates has been easy to work with and all my disputes were resolved using the standard process. I'm about to make another purchase so, who knows, it may be my turn to get burned!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

mannal said:


> Responding to everyone
> 
> I see that some members are contacting the seller, not eBates, to resolve eBates issues. This is not the path to resolution. If you have a receipt/invoice and a shopping trip #, start here: https://www.ebates.com/help/track-cash-back . If you don't have a Shopping Trip #, odds are, it's due to you missing a step, not understanding the process or, there is a technical obstacle that may-be impacting your shopping experience (blocking cookies comes to mind).
> 
> Good luck and stay positive! Just like gambling, this hobby comes with it's own risks. I've had my fair-share of issues with vendors but as I stated previously, eBates has been easy to work with and all my disputes were resolved using the standard process. I'm about to make another purchase so, who knows, it may be my turn to get burned!


SARY075 ordered from watch-shop. Received first email confirming order and:


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko SNE419 Recraft *Solar* Black Dial Gray Stainless Steel, new, day/date, 45mm x 11.5mm, hardlex crystal, *$70*. Next "brand new" ebay price: $115. Amazon: $95. List: $325.

From Jomashop (where it is $140):
"Grey ion-plated stainless steel case and bracelet. Fixed grey ion-plated bezel. Black dial with silver-tone hands and index hour markers. ..."

To my surprise, I can see myself wearing this.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...ay-Stainless-Steel-Casual-Watch-/291967270752

Photo from Jomashop:


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Massdrop has the Nixon Supremacy Automatic watch, which supposedly has an ETA 2824-2, sapphire and 100M WR for only $199!! Drop is limited to 55 watches.

From Massdrop--

*Specs*



Nixon
Movement: ETA 2824-2 25-jewel automatic
28800 vph
38-hour power reserve
Case material: Stainless steel
Crystal: Sapphire
Caseback: Display
Date display
Case diameter: 40 mm
Case thickness: 13 mm
Lug width: 20 mm
Lug-to-lug: 46 mm
Water resistance: 100 m (330 ft)


https://www.massdrop.com/buy/nixon-supremacy-automatic-watch


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

platinumEX said:


> Massdrop has the Nixon Supremacy Automatic watch, which supposedly has an ETA 2824-2, sapphire and 100M WR for only $199!! Drop is limited to 55 watches.
> 
> From Massdrop--
> 
> ...


I was thinking, "wow, what a tasteful design from Nixon at a reasonable size," until I saw the text on the side of the bezel. Great deal though.


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

Not a deal



shieldwriosto said:


> Sarb017 at bargain basement prices. Considering these re now out of production I doubt the prices will last long. Hurry!
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/seiko3s/item/sarb017/
> $355USD/$450CAD
> ...


Congrats to the one that got this great deal... even with the probable ~$30 shipping fee, the 20% cashback makes it a killer deal.

I almost got one from the ebay seller ioomobile during the 20% coupon pcntopsales two weeks ago (with $50 max discount - which would have made the watch ~$313 delivered) but decided to get the SARB033 instead (at $253 after coupon, what a good deal for the SARB033) and postponed my Alpinist purchase to a later date...
But with the recent announcement from Seiya Japan that it is being discontinued, the prices have been going up greatly and the availability have been decreasing as fast.
Ioomobile spiked the price from $363 to $435 (also the SARB033 went from $303 to $355)

As I was fearing that I may not get an opportunity to get that watch at a decent price, I kinda reluctantly pulled the trigger on Chino watch yesterday evening at $398 (delivered) and when I woke up and realized that it is now sold out, I am glad that I did.
The other Seiko I'd like to get is the SARY085 Starlight but impossible to find at MSRP or less, best I found is 65,000JPY (~$610) 50% more than MSRP of 45,000JPY...

If someone can point me to where I could get the Seiko bracelet for the SARB017 Alpinist at a good price, I would appreciate... it seems that it is even harder to find that the watch itself... worse case, I will look into strapcode options...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

audio.bill said:


> Touch of Modern is having a 20% off sitewide sale which ends on 2/28 at 11:59PM PST. You must register to access the site, and the discount is automatically shown in their shopping cart.


Thanks for posting. They haven't offered me any coupons in a very long time. A shame the Oris watches are no longer available.


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> Thanks for posting. They haven't offered me any coupons in a very long time. A shame the Oris watches are no longer available.


The coupon code works with all of the Glycine watches from last week and the 20% make up for the slightly ToM inflated prices to end up with a decent deal (with delivery) at least in line with Massdrop and WatchGooroo.
You can get that Glycine Moonwatch delivered for $369.99 for $10 cheaper than the last Massdrop deal...


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

eBay is running its usual 20% off coupon for selected sellers: "PSTARTEARLY". Min $25 purchase, max $50 discounts, ends 3/5. 
I skimmed through the offerings and saw a few decently priced Hamiltons and Tissots.

Here's an advanced search links for all watches included in the promotion:https://www.ebay.com/sch/Wristwatches/31387/i.html?_nkw&_ftrt=901&_ftrv=1&_fss=1&_fsradio=%26LH_SpecificSeller%3D1&_saslop=1&_sasl=acejewelry4ever%20bid4invicta%20brillianteers%20candcmoissanite%20collectionbijoux100%20crocsoutlet%20finajewelers%20gemstoneking%20goshortcut-online%20hessfineauctions%20hottercooler%20idonowidont%20imperial123%20jewelry4less_atl%20jewelryunlimited786%20jockeystore%20kipling_us%20lajollajewelry%20linda*s***stuff%20lornajaneactive_us%20luxomo%20luxurybazaar%20mikaelians-jewelry%20mlgjewelry%20my-diamonds%20nashvilleshoewarehouse%20nauticaofficialstore%20oakgem%20officialpumastore%20okgogold%20pompeii3%20purewatches%20qualidiam%20retailfashionoutlet%20shoesandfashions%20sflmaven%20ssgssg10%20street-moda%20stuhrling%20superdrystore-us%20superlight.diamonds%20thecasiostore%20thewatchoutlet%20timeworld%20trendlee%20victorioussales22%20vividice%20watchcounty123%20wilsonbrothersjewelry%20www.mrvalue.com%20xtremegems2010&_sop=12&_dmd=2&LH_BIN=1&_dcat=31387


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Auction listing reference deleted by OP.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

mystic nerd said:


> Currently on eBay (not mine):
> Sheffield ATO 17 jewel transistorized movement. I have one of these with a slightly different dial. Its not up to quartz accuracy but easily performs at the level of a good mechanical, without a need to keep it wound.
> 
> I'm not the one selling this watch; I have no connection to the seller.
> ...


It's typically understood 'round these parts that the posting of auction listings is not considered proper etiquette.


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> It's typically understood 'round these parts that the posting of auction listings is not considered proper etiquette.


In that case, I'll delete my post.
Drummer, you may want to edit or delete yours so as to remove the auction listing from our view here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

*Specs*



Nixon 
Movement: ETA 2824-2 25-jewel automatic 
28800 vph 
38-hour power reserve 
Case material: Stainless steel 
Crystal: Sapphire 
Caseback: Display 
Date display 
Case diameter: 40 mm 
Case thickness: 13 mm 
Lug width: 20 mm 
Lug-to-lug: 46 mm 
Water resistance: 100 m (330 ft) 
 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/nixon-supremacy-automatic-watch

note says: "This drop is limited to 55 units."
case back photo shows 1 OF 50


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

frogles said:


> note says: "This drop is limited to 55 units."
> case back photo shows 1 OF 50


_What makes the Massdrop x Nixon special is that the serial number can and do go negative #itsjustmath_


----------



## northraleigh24 (Jan 5, 2015)

Already sold out. That was quick.



son2silver said:


> _What makes the Massdrop x Nixon special is that the serial number can and do go negative #itsjustmath_


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

audio.bill said:


> Touch of Modern is having a 20% off sitewide sale which ends on 2/28 at 11:59PM PST. You must register to access the site, and the discount is automatically shown in their shopping cart.


Thanks for posting this. Just picked up a Glycine moonphase for $400 shipped. Seems like a pretty good deal to me!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Topper Pre-owned Select Deals! Everything comes with Topper 1 Yr Warranty!

Christopher Ward Makaira Pro C11 - $499










https://shop.topperjewelers.com/col...ts/christopher-ward-makaira-pro-c11-mak-seksi

Seiko Automatic Scuba Diver Titanium SBDC007 with Extra Strap - $649










https://shop.topperjewelers.com/col...scuba-diver-titanium-sbdc007-with-extra-strap

Seiko Automatic TransOcean Diver SBDC039 - $699









https://shop.topperjewelers.com/col...ucts/seiko-automatic-transocean-diver-sbdc039

Longines Flagship Heritage L4.795.4.78.2 - $999









https://shop.topperjewelers.com/col...ucts/longines-flagship-heritage-l4-795-4-78-2

Junghans Meister Pilot Chronoscope 027/3590 00 - $1799









https://shop.topperjewelers.com/col...unghans-meister-pilot-chronoscope-027-3590-00


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> Thanks for posting this. Just picked up a Glycine moonphase for $400 shipped. Seems like a pretty good deal to me!
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


Am I crazy or is this a good deal









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## 94rsa (Dec 5, 2016)

batmansk6 said:


> Am I crazy or is this a good deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is incredible wtf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

audio.bill said:


> Touch of Modern is having a 20% off sitewide sale which ends on 2/28 at 11:59PM PST. You must register to access the site, and the discount is automatically shown in their shopping cart.


Thanks,

Just got a Momentum MH30 on rubber for 209$. Best price around for this watch.

Cheers,

Seb

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

TJX online deal, which means ... there could be inventory control problems, based on the experiences of other WUSers. While TJX listings don't give the model number, this watch's model number is on its case back.

Frederique Constant Watch Runabout Limited Edition, model FC-350RMS5B6, automatic, gmt, *$500*. Amazon: $1350. Ebay: $1346. List: $1795.

*UPDATE: OOS* :-( However, you might keep an eye on their site in case it returns.

From tjx description:


gift box included, navy blue leather strap, water resistant to 50 meters (165 feet), convex sapphire crystal, limited edition, includes commemorative model boat designed to celebrate the famous runabout boats of the 1920's 
42mm stainless steel case, automatic gmt movement with date 
deployment clasp 
swiss made 

And it comes with a boat.

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...c-Runabout-Gmt-Leather-Strap-Watch/1000321409

Photo from the FC product description:









Photos from the tjx listing:


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> TJX online deal, which means they don't give the model number. So I guessed at the model number, below, based on its appearance and description. It also means there could be inventory control problems, based on the experiences of other WUSers.
> 
> UPDATE: the model number is on the cover letter included with the package.
> 
> ...


Looks like a great deal. Too bad I'm in Canada and can't order it from them.


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

Long time lurker, but I think this is my first post. A few weeks back I was checking TJ Maxx and noticed a FC Runabout GMT Limited Edition show up. I immediately clicked on it and was ready to order, but it said "sorry you just missed it." It was the whole kit with the boat etc. The price was $499.00. I have been checking almost everyday to see if it would come back, and it just did. I don't know how many they have, but I think they will go fast. Since this is my first post, I cannot post a link.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

batmansk6 said:


> Am I crazy or is this a good deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a great watch to me. I just rotate too much and have been down the moonphase road.

Edit - sorry wrong watch. But the moonphase is really nice.


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

Well, it looks like BostonCharlie beat me to it. At least you have the link now.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

hifi_hound said:


> Well, it looks like BostonCharlie beat me to it. At least you have the link now.


says OOS once you add to bag


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

TOM sale is an actual sale, not the usual credit towards new purchases that expires before you use it. 20%.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

hifi_hound said:


> Long time lurker, but I think this is my first post. A few weeks back I was checking TJ Maxx and noticed a FC Runabout GMT Limited Edition show up. I immediately clicked on it and was ready to order, but it said "sorry you just missed it." It was the whole kit with the boat etc. The price was $499.00. I have been checking almost everyday to see if it would come back, and it just did. I don't know how many they have, but I think they will go fast. Since this is my first post, I cannot post a link.
> 
> View attachment 12936711


I just ordered the Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT that someone posted a few days ago from Certified Watch Store on Amazon. Now I have this on order as well. This also seems to have the in-house modified GMT module that allows quick set jumping hands on the main dial. Not bad for $499. Of course you also have to be okay with the date changing with the GMT hand. So if you set your GMT to monitor another time zone your date will change with that time zone. I'm okay with that, it may bother others though.


----------



## lolo96706 (Apr 8, 2010)

If you are interested in the Glycine F104 40mm blue dial, it's on sale at evine for $299 
http://www.evine.com/Product/646-008


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't know why I can't buy from TJMax, can a good soul buy the FC Runabout GMT for me, please? I send the money by paypal.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

wishmann said:


> I don't know why I can't buy from TJMax, can a good soul buy the FC Runabout GMT for me, please? I send the money by paypal.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


no longer available


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

taike said:


> says OOS once you add to bag


Wow, that was quick. I just checked the site an hour ago, and it wasn't even listed. I received a TJ Maxx New Arrivals email that just arrived and found it. They must not have had much stock. The same thing happened to me a few weeks ago, the add to bag button was there, but when I tried to add it, it was OOS. This time my order went through.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

It's gone now! Too slow...ugh.



hifi_hound said:


> hifi_hound said:
> 
> 
> > Long time lurker, but I think this is my first post. A few weeks back I was checking TJ Maxx and noticed a FC Runabout GMT Limited Edition show up. I immediately clicked on it and was ready to order, but it said "sorry you just missed it." It was the whole kit with the boat etc. The price was $499.00. I have been checking almost everyday to see if it would come back, and it just did. I don't know how many they have, but I think they will go fast. Since this is my first post, I cannot post a link.
> ...


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

larand said:


> No idea, but I'll post something when mine gets here.
> 
> Sent from my mobile telecommunications device using electrons and photons and magic and stuff


Checked today; website said 5-7 working days. Woot!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> TJX online deal, which means ... there could be inventory control problems, based on the experiences of other WUSers. While TJX listings don't give the model number, this watch's model number is on its case back.
> 
> Frederique Constant Watch Runabout Limited Edition, model FC-350RMS5B6, automatic, gmt, *$500*. Amazon: $1350. Ebay: $1346. List: $1795.
> 
> ...


Already gone. Looks like a really nice watch. Hope someone hear snagged them.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

TDKFM said:


> Already gone. Looks like a really nice watch. Hope someone hear snagged them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Crap. I would LOVE that watch for that price. Hope it comes back!


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

TDKFM said:


> Already gone. Looks like a really nice watch. Hope someone hear snagged them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'm sure we'll see some on f29 soon. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

lolo96706 said:


> If you are interested in the Glycine F104 40mm blue dial, it's on sale at evine for $299
> Glycine Men's 40mm F104 Swiss Made Automatic Sapphire Crystal Strap Watch


Notable that these dials bear the new logo?

Odd, I'm listening to some TV-style sales chatter at this site. Some of which is amusing.

Great price, IMHO.


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

N8G said:


> I'm sure we'll see some on f29 soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Maybe, but my guess is they had fewer than 10 of these. I looked at TJ Maxx about an hour before they were sold out, and the watch wasn't listed. When I received a New Arrivals email about an hour after that, I checked and purchased it immediately. It was sold out about 15 minutes after that.


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

This Glycine combat sub has been on clearance for $348.96 from Evine for awhile now. It says they are almost gone. It is with the old logo and drilled lugs as well. I'm not big on the white strap, but that can be changed easily. Also, if you are a new customer I believe you can still get 15% off with code. That would bring the watch down under $300. Still not enough posts to supply link, but just search for the following:

*Glycine Men's 42mm Combat Sub Swiss Made Automatic Sapphire Crystal Leather Strap Watch*

 - 642-946


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

Seiko recraft SRPC13 $171
https://www.passthewatch.com/seiko-recraft-automatic-srpc13-brown-leather-band-men-s-watchalso available from them on ebay
(apologies for giant photo)


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

BTerry2233 said:


> View attachment 12936987
> 
> Seiko recraft SRPC13 $171
> https://www.passthewatch.com/seiko-recraft-automatic-srpc13-brown-leather-band-men-s-watchalso available from them on ebay
> (apologies for giant photo)


Whoever came up with these and decided not to put the 5 on the dial gets a round on me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Christopher Ward discount code 65spring18 for $65 off purchase of $375 or more. 125spring18 for $125 off purchase of $625 or more.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Store display Oris aquis depth gauge chronograph on ToMo for $1809 after the 20% off promo they have running today. That is 20% off your purchase not store credit. Watch is $2249 and drops to down once in your cart.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Store display Oris aquis depth gauge chronograph on ToMo for $1809 after the 20% off promo they have running today. That is 20% off your purchase not store credit. Watch is $2249 and drops to down once in your cart.


Not sure how good a deal they are, but there are Momentum watches already discounted off MSRP, and when I threw one in the cart, it took off another 20%:

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/momentum-e5fe8c26-e782-4b62-be52-a676315e8890


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

CASIO PRO TREK PRG600Y-1 WRIST-WATCH

BRAND NEW OVERSTOCK.

For $199.99 CAD

I want to order one so bad but just don't know if I'd like it... Seems like a good price from what I can find.

http://www.fcsurplus.ca/shopping/products/469229-protek-casio-watches-prg600y-1/









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

NYAndrew said:


> TOM sale is an actual sale, not the usual credit towards new purchases that expires before you use it. 20%.


Don't forget too that eBates has 5% back on TOM right now.

Glycine Incursore 44mm with sapphire crystal for $237

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...74/glycine-incursore-automatic-3922-111-lb7bh

Or get the Ralph Lauren Slim Classique for $1,985 after discounts and shipping. 18K white gold and it uses the ultra slim Piaget 430P movement found in ~$30,000 watches! There is a smaller version on eBay slightly cheaper, but I don't find this model at this price anywhere else. $18,700 at gemnation

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...uren-slim-classique-18k-mechanical-rlr0142700

The 32mm is the gents version. You can get the ladies 28mm version on eBay for the same price.

https://www.ralphlauren.com/men-acc...3_colorname=White Gold&webcat=Men/Accessories

There's even an old Rolex for under $1,500!


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Kirk B said:


> Don't forget too that eBates has 5% back on TOM right now.
> 
> Glycine Incursore 44mm with sapphire crystal for $237
> 
> ...


Don't know much about topcashback but they're doing 10% back for touch of modern

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fleeting (Feb 25, 2018)

Would the SRPC13 wear too large on a skinny and flat 6 inch wrist?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Fleeting said:


> Would the SRPC13 wear too large on a skinny and flat 6 inch wrist?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/srpc13-last-purchase-2017-a-4601645.html#/topics/4601645

Under 44mm L2L - if that helps.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

BTerry2233 said:


> View attachment 12936987
> 
> Seiko recraft SRPC13 $171
> https://www.passthewatch.com/seiko-recraft-automatic-srpc13-brown-leather-band-men-s-watchalso available from them on ebay
> (apologies for giant photo)


Code DEAL5 takes another 5% off.


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

Bulova Accutron II Moonview in black with black bracelet is $79 on Amazon with Prime shipping available.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00I...4:Accutron+II&pi=SL180_SX94_CR0,0,94,180_QL70


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

While looking into spending some Touch of Modern store credit and taking advantage of the 20% off, I scrolled through all of their watches and found 2 Hamilton Khaki. I bought one but the other is still available for $395 delivered after 20% off
PS: Don't forget the 5% cash back from Ebates









ToM should really improve their in-app search function because if you type Hamilton or Oris, it will give you zero result even though there are Hamilton or Oris watches listed and available.


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> Bulova Accutron II Moonview in black with black bracelet is $79 on Amazon with Prime shipping available.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00I...4:Accutron+II&pi=SL180_SX94_CR0,0,94,180_QL70
> 
> View attachment 12937413


I bought this about 3 weeks ago for the same price. It arrived with a dead battery. I just changed it rather then sending it back. It's a great watch though. I ended up putting it on a black and silver Bond Nato and it looks fantastic!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

kimloris said:


> While looking into spending some Touch of Modern store credit and taking advantage of the 20% off, I scrolled through all of their watches and found 2 Hamilton Khaki. I bought one but the other is still available for $395 delivered after 20% off
> PS: Don't forget the 5% cash back from Ebates
> 
> 
> ...


A shame it has an H-10 movement.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> A shame it has an H-10 movement.


Why? Having a marginally less smooth second hands but 80 hour power reserve (and potentially better long term durability) seems like a decent trade-off to me.

Oh, and @kimloris forgot to mention that's the Titanium version. $395 for regular Khaki Auto is an okay deal. What he/she got is a great deal.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Men's H38615735 Jazzmaster Slim Black Dial Watch -  _*$431.89

https://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-H38...-1&nodeID=7141123011&psd=1&keywords=H38615735

*_Nice price for a 2892 if you're OK with large watches.








​


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> Bulova Accutron II Moonview in black with black bracelet is $79 on Amazon with Prime shipping available.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00I...4:Accutron+II&pi=SL180_SX94_CR0,0,94,180_QL70
> 
> View attachment 12937413


Does this have the smooth seconds hand?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

dt75 said:


> Does this have the smooth seconds hand?


Yes, 16 beat per second is super smooth. Great watch.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

son2silver said:


> Why? Having a marginally less smooth second hands but 80 hour power reserve (and potentially better long term durability) seems like a decent trade-off to me.
> 
> Oh, and @kimloris forgot to mention that's the Titanium version. $395 for regular Khaki Auto is an okay deal. What he/she got is a great deal.


Why? 40 hours of a normal hi-beat 2824 is plenty of PR, IMHO.

It is a total dealbreaker to jack around a movement to make it jerky for any reason.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

batmansk6 said:


> Am I crazy or is this a good deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Not A Deal


yankeexpress said:


> A shame it has an H-10 movement.


This is actually related to a gripe I have with ToM...

I want them to tell more information about the watches they sell. e.g. instead of "automatic", specify WHICH movement it is. On this Hamilton, it's not likely a Chinese movement but on many other watches you just don't know whose movement it has (Seagull, Miyota, ETA, or ???). Sometimes, you can have some luck Googling for a given watch but other times you just can't be sure.

At a customer mixer a year or so ago I spoke with the founders, their watch buyer, and head of marketing (or was it sales) about this. They said, at the time, that they agreed and would try to provide more information. Haven't seen much more on their items for sale since then... still just "automatic" on any brand with an automatic movement made anywhere.


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

March 1st. A lot of date wheels to turn today, thanks to you guys here ;-)


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

MstrDabbles said:


> Whoever came up with these and decided not to put the 5 on the dial gets a round on me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you mean the Seiko 5 branding? Seriously asking because I don't know, why do you and the people who liked your post like this? The only information I know about the Seiko 5 brand is that means the watch will be an automatic with day and date complications.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

agrberg said:


> Do you mean the Seiko 5 branding? Seriously asking because I don't know, why do you and the people who liked your post like this? The only information I know about the Seiko 5 brand is that means the watch will be an automatic with day and date complications.


Yeah the '5' on Seiko5 dials can be a bit intrusive to say the least. I understand that the 5 refers to the 5 standards / characteristics of a Seiko5 watch but many of us would prefer it not to be there, just like the SRPC above.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

jamesezra said:


> Yeah the '5' on Seiko5 dials can be a bit intrusive to say the least. I understand that the 5 refers to the 5 standards / characteristics of a Seiko5 watch but many of us would prefer it not to be there, just like the SRPC above.


That's what I thought but I also didn't know if there was something negative associated with it. I know how particular I can be about a dial so an intrusive logo I completely understand . I did a quick search and found this site https://www.seikowatches.com/5sports/seiko5story/why5.html. It seems like the 5 stands for a watch that has the following:



> 1. Automatic winding
> 2. Day/date displayed in a single window
> 3. Water resistance
> 4. Recessed crown at the 4 o'clock position
> 5. Durable case and bracelet


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

agrberg said:


> That's what I thought but I also didn't know if there was something negative associated with it. I know how particular I can be about a dial so an intrusive logo I completely understand . I did a quick search and found this site https://www.seikowatches.com/5sports/seiko5story/why5.html. It seems like the 5 stands for a watch that has the following:


Yipe that's correct. Interestingly, they could have placed the 5 on the caseback. But they didn't.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Why? 40 hours of a normal hi-beat 2824 is plenty of PR, IMHO.
> 
> It is a total dealbreaker to jack around a movement to make it jerky for any reason.


The 2824 is like a 40 year old design, it's inevitable that Swatch would want to make improvements.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Wristwatching said:


> The 2824 is like a 40 year old design, it's inevitable that Swatch would want to make improvements.


Lowering the beat rate is not an improvement.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

I like the idea of these RL watches but this one very mid-sized (there is a smaller Ladies version, larger Mens version and this is Unisex). Of the tempting RL watches that use high-end movements, this is probably the least enticing IMO. Sporting Chrono, etc. are GREAT value. The Massdrop for $2600 a few months ago was a wonderful deal I just can't get past the RL logo. My heart and brain really fight about these watches but at some point I suspect I'll pull a trigger.



Kirk B said:


> Don't forget too that eBates has 5% back on TOM right now.
> 
> Glycine Incursore 44mm with sapphire crystal for $237
> 
> ...


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Not a deal but sill relevant.

Closing the loop on my last Rakuten Global/eBates purchase. As expected, I received a request for payment, once Japan was open for business. I made payment via PP and received confirmation that payment was received and the watch should ship by the 3/3. As I previously posted, as soon as I checked-out, the eBates shopping trip showed that it qualified for cash-back.

PM me if you need help. I'm happy to share my exact steps with anyone who is still having issues with Rakuten and eBates. I offer no guarantees but I'm happy to help anyone that can afford to gamble.

Stay positive and good luck/hunting!


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

watchout said:


> You are.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Lowering the beat rate is not an improvement.


I bet the average Hamilton customer doesn't care about beat rate and likes the long power reserve. So I guess what I'm saying is that to most, it will be perceived as an improvement.

I'm not sure which I prefer.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> I bet the average Hamilton customer doesn't care about beat rate and likes the long power reserve. So I guess what I'm saying is that to most, it will be perceived as an improvement.
> 
> I'm not sure which I prefer.


You are correct. I think for most of us here power reserve doesn't matter because we probably have a rotation of watches being used.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

Not a deal 


son2silver said:


> .... Oh, and @kimloris forgot to mention that's the Titanium version. $395 for regular Khaki Auto is an okay deal. What *he*/she got is a great deal.


@son2silver : I'm a guy (which could have been guessed maybe by the very hairy arm and hand in my multiple wrist shots). Thank you for highlighting the "great deal" aspect of my post.

@yankeeexpress: Thank you for pointing out the movement and expressing your opinion. WUS members who did that in this thread have been greatly helpful to me in the past. 
Sometimes, the fear of missing out a deal and the deadline looming (ranging from a few minutes to a few days) can make people rush into buying the watch due to the Brand name or because it is such a great deal.
You do not have a lot of time to do your due diligence of checking all the reviews or youtube videos before making a decision and this is where the WUS experience makes the difference.
Educated purchases are always the best. 
Last year, I almost bought a Zenith deal because the price was so low until a WUS member pointed out that it had a Sellita movement (not obvious from the listed specs as Zenith renamed it) which was a deal breaker for me.
I am not a movement snob but I was looking into buying this Zenith due to the prestige of the Zenith in-house movement and because the price was crazy low.
WUS saved me a purchase I would have greatly regretted and most likely a financial loss when trying to get rid of that watch.

And I know that you should buy the watch and not the deal but it is easier said than done.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Victorinox Maverick II @ MD - $120

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-maverick-ii-watch

Victorinox
Movement: Swiss quartz
Crystal: Sapphire
Lumed hands and hour markers
120-click unidirectional bezel
Hacking seconds
Shrouded crown
Second time zone subdial at 6 o'clock
Date display at 12 o'clock
Case width: 42 mm
Case thickness: 10.5 mm
Lug width: 22 mm
Water resistance: 100 m (330 ft)


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bulova Accutron Men's 65C116 Accu Swiss Tellaro Chronograph Automatic Watch, new, 30m WR, 42.5mm, sapphire crystal, *$267*. Next ebay price: $430. $320 at Costco (available to non-members). Amazon: $775. List: $2,050.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...laro-Chronograph-Automatic-Watch/263512178709


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

MstrDabbles said:


> You are correct. I think for most of us here beat rate doesn't matter because we probably have a rotation of watches being used.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think if it's part of rotation, then power reserve is a non-issue. Whether it's 40 or 80 hrs, I probably won't be wearing it again in at least 5-7 days, so I would have to set time/date regardless of the 80 hr PR. So I would rather to have the highbeat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

February has come and gone, and what a month it was!

Even though it is shorter than January by three days, you guys put in extra effort and actually exceeded January's deal total!

Total value on both the deal price and retail price exceeded January, but the average percentage slipped a bit. On to the details, and a small change. I added a "Largest" and "Smallest" deals runner up category. As a reminder, the "Largest" and "Smallest" deals are purely objective. All I am doing is presenting the numbers. As members of WUS, it is safe to assume each of us know what a bargain is and what is not, so I leave the final valuation up to the reader.


I based these calculations on new watches only.
I didn't include used watches or accessories.
I only included deals with links.
Prices include any applicable coupons/rebates that were available at the time, and listed in the post.
The retail price used was either the retail price listed on the selling website, or found on the manufacturer's site.
Currency, if not in USD was converted to USD using Google's currency exchange calculator.
"Largest" and "Smallest" deal is based solely on the percentage savings from listed retail.


*Deals:* 301 (+19)
*Total of Deal Price:* $145,078.10 (+$35,291.98)
*Total of Retail Price:* $365,810.96 (+$47,550.06)
*Average Savings:* 60.34% (-5.16%)
*Most deals posted by:* BostonCharlie, 58.
*Retailer with most deals:* eBay, 68
*Retailer with most deals not eBay:* Amazon, 55
*Largest Deal:* Invicta Pro Diver 6981. $59.99/$795 (92.45%) posted by HoustonReal. https://goo.gl/V183sU
*Largest Deal Runner Up:* Ralph Lauren Slim Classique RLR0142700. $1,985/$18,700 (89.39%) posted by Kirk B. https://goo.gl/3CSpsA
*Smallest Deal:* Rolex Yacht-Master 40 116622RSO. $10,795.50/$11,995 (10%) posted by BostonCharlie https://goo.gl/RuzEuz
*Smallest Deal Runner Up:* Davosa Flatline Phase of Moon. $224/$249 (10.04%). Posted by ChicaneHntr. https://goo.gl/jHiKXA

Below are the statistics from January for comparison.



ManOnTime said:


> *Deals:* 282
> *Cost to buy every deal:* $109,786.12
> *Retail cost of every deal:* $318,260.90
> *Average deal savings:* 65.5%
> ...


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Jabrnet said:


> CASIO PRO TREK PRG600Y-1 WRIST-WATCH
> 
> BRAND NEW OVERSTOCK.
> 
> ...


They also show a USD price of $155.83. I didn't see S&H terms or warranty. Just for comparison, I see it at Amazon.com for USD $217.50, which includes free shipping, free returns and a Casio 1-year warranty ... for US customers, anyhow.

When feeling uncertain, I study the seller's return policy. An excerpt from: https://www.fcsurplus.com/return.htm


We do not accept returned products without proof of purchase.  
We offer product exchange or store gift cards only. We do not offer refunds.  
Items may be returned for exchange or credit within 14 days of the delivery date only if returned in original condition and in original packaging.  
Items marked as CLEARANCE are final sale and cannot be returned.
 
... 

So, it seems like you're in good shape if you know you want the watch but are worried about getting a scratched item: they would exchange it easily enough (if they don't run out of stock). It's also worth looking into the shipping costs related to such an exchange, especially for a US buyer.

OT UPDATE: Here are a couple helpful WUS threads on this watch -- the second thread gets more interesting on the third page:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/protrek-prg-600-depth-review-4151010.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/so-where-new-prg-600s-3765554-3.html

Based on reports of Casio's lack of LCD illumination on other ana-digi models, my one big question is: can I read the LCD in the dark? It appears the LCD has its own light (from the above, 2nd thread):









Another cool thing: owners report that it has standard-sized lugs, so you could swap the strap. The more I read, the more I like it.


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> They also show a USD price of $155.83. I didn't see S&H terms or warranty. Just for comparison, I see it at Amazon.com for USD $217.50, which includes free shipping, free returns and a Casio 1-year warranty ... for US customers, anyhow.
> 
> When feeling uncertain, I study the seller's return policy. An excerpt from: https://www.fcsurplus.com/return.htm
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm Canadian so it was like $14 to ship to me.. and if I read correctly from what I understand looks like the warranty through Casio applies as these are new overstock.

I've just never tried one on so worry I wouldn't like it and it be a waste of shipping cost back and forth.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

watchustebbing said:


> I think if it's part of rotation, then power reserve is a non-issue. Whether it's 40 or 80 hrs, I probably won't be wearing it again in at least 5-7 days, so I would have to set time/date regardless of the 80 hr PR. So I would rather to have the highbeat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. I actually meant power reserve not beat rate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

Jeter Movado $219
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...MI7_ih5c7L2QIVSnrBCh0v0AYMEAEYASABEgJ7VvD_BwE


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Zixen is sadly going out of business and is selling everything for 40% off right now. As several stated in that thread in the Dive Watches forum, they do seem to have increased the prices slightly prior to this sale, they're still all cheaper than they were prior to this.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

SteamJ said:


> Zixen is sadly going out of business and is selling everything for 40% off right now. As several stated in that thread in the Dive Watches forum, they do seem to have increased the prices slightly prior to this sale, they're still all cheaper than they were prior to this.


they're way too expensive for a out of business sale...


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

it Has begun !


----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow...just delivered. I liked my first one...but like this one perhaps even more. This was a heck of a deal at $299. #thanksgemnation 10:10









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

This Alpinist sale has to be a mistake.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

parsig9 said:


> This Alpinist sale has to be a mistake.


has to be ... anyway its sold out now !


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

johnMcKlane said:


> has to be ... anyway its sold out now !


So how many minutes until I get a refund and message? LOL


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

parsig9 said:


> So how many minutes until I get a refund and message? LOL


i am waiting too !!


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

for those of you with AAFES access..

https://www.shopmyexchange.com/bulova-men-s-watch-98a195/8687390

Bulova 98A195


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

SKX007K2 for $168, Joma Shop Ebay.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/382272153709

IG: @apostalides


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

If you read the discussion page for the previous drop of this watch on MD, it seems there were quite a few quality issues.


Peace N Time said:


> Victorinox Maverick II @ MD - $120
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-maverick-ii-watch
> 
> ...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Heads up: I just got notification that the Costco Citi Visa credit card now has no foreign transaction fees. This saves you 3% over standard credit cards. If you are already a Costco member, this is a great card to have. I just got my 2017 rebate check for $450.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I just got my 2017 rebate check for $450.


What watch are you putting that towards? :-d


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

the Apostle said:


> SKX007K2 for $168, Joma Shop Ebay.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/382272153709
> 
> IG: @apostalides


Note that the above SKX007 is on bracelet. So is this SKX009K2 for *$178*, also from Jomashop's ebay store. Amazon: $191. Jomashop's site: $200. List: $450. On ebay you can find it shipped from Singapore for as low as $172. The next US seller on ebay is $197.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Divers-Automatic-Blue-Dial-Mens-Watch-SKX009K2/382272154233


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

johnMcKlane said:


> it Has begun !
> 
> View attachment 12938921


you were schooled on spotting ebay fraudsters last time. why post this?


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

agrberg said:


> That's what I thought but I also didn't know if there was something negative associated with it. I know how particular I can be about a dial so an intrusive logo I completely understand . I did a quick search and found this site https://www.seikowatches.com/5sports/seiko5story/why5.html. It seems like the 5 stands for a watch that has the following:


The 4 o'clock crown isn't accurate. Lots of seiko 5's don't have that.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ManOnTime said:


> What watch are you putting that towards? :-d


Paying for the ones I just ordered.

One of my Rakuten orders is already in Chicago. The other hasn't left Japan yet.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> Lowering the beat rate is not an improvement.


The BPH is just one aspect of the movement, there are so many more, if lowering it is "not an improvement", then increasing it will be an improvement , right? And yet, there are hardly any watches with higher BPH, ( 5hz, which wasn't even adopted by Rolex when they were using the El primero calibre, or the 10hz, which is just for niche super expensive pieces)

Also, if the 2824 is a "better" movement just because of the higher BPH, then it must be better than about half of the movements currently made by Patek Philippe, because I just checked on their site, about half of them beat lower than 4hz and none beats higher....

Also, apart from the improved main spring and gear train, the H-10 does not have regulating pins, but has weights on the balance wheel instead, which is what Patek uses to regulate a watch as well, so I don't think it should be written off as "not an improvement" ....

All in all, the seconds hand becoming somewhat jerkier is barely noticeable unless you stare at the watch sitting right next to the same watch with a 2824, so I completely understand why they chose to do the trade-off, not to mention the theoretical increase in service life. To me it's very similar to car makers getting rid of high CC for smaller engines with turbo, getting the same horsepower and much better mileage with more improvements overall in the engines, so the new ones are definitely "better" tech having way better efficiency.


----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

parsig9 said:


> This Alpinist sale has to be a mistake.


No mistake...it was a lightening deal at Gemnation.com


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

frog1996 said:


> No mistake...it was a lightening deal at Gemnation.com


He was referring to the Seiko Alpinist sale on a hacked ebay account, not the Alpina.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

frog1996 said:


> No mistake...it was a lightening deal at Gemnation.com


Seiko Alpinist from eBay is the mistake (most likely), not Alpina for $299 from Gemnation.


----------



## Nessism (Dec 3, 2009)

monza06 said:


> The BPH is just one aspect of the movement, there are so many more, if lowering it is "not an improvement", then increasing it will be an improvement , right? And yet, there are hardly any watches with higher BPH, ( 5hz, which wasn't even adopted by Rolex when they were using the El primero calibre, or the 10hz, which is just for niche super expensive pieces)
> 
> Also, if the 2824 is a "better" movement just because of the higher BPH, then it must be better than about half of the movements currently made by Patek Philippe, because I just checked on their site, about half of them beat lower than 4hz and none beats higher....
> 
> ...


I'm not knowledgeable enough to enter a discussion about movements and their pros and cons, one thing I've read though is that the H-10 movement is not service friendly by regular watchmakers. I suspect this will improve with time but from what I've read the recommendation at this point is to send in the watch for service at the factory. Depending on how much the watch is used this shouldn't be an issue for several years, or ever for many people. To me it is a consideration though.


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

Another Filson Dutch Harbor available on TJMaxx. This one has a nice blue dial. $139.00

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...orId=NS2424024&pos=1:22&N=842114098+854946405


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

monza06 said:


> The BPH is just one aspect of the movement, there are so many more, if lowering it is "not an improvement", then increasing it will be an improvement , right? And yet, there are hardly any watches with higher BPH, ( 5hz, which wasn't even adopted by Rolex when they were using the El primero calibre, or the 10hz, which is just for niche super expensive pieces)
> 
> Also, if the 2824 is a "better" movement just because of the higher BPH, then it must be better than about half of the movements currently made by Patek Philippe, because I just checked on their site, about half of them beat lower than 4hz and none beats higher....
> 
> ...


The lower end Swatch group 80 hour movement (variously the Powermatic 80, H-10, Caliber 80) isn't even the first lower beat rate modified ETA in Swatch, Omega knocked the 2892 to 25.5k in the 1990s.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

TDKFM said:


> The 4 o'clock crown isn't accurate. Lots of seiko 5's don't have that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Perhaps that's changed since the 5 branding started? I have no idea but if I were Seiko I wouldn't rebrand with 4s as people would think they're getting "less" .


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

I was perfectly fine hating Bulova watches for so long. This stupid thread has me actually considering buying at least 2 different models now.s


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

Dammit, gotta pay attention in this thread.



BTerry2233 said:


> Seiko recraft SRPC13 $171
> https://www.passthewatch.com/seiko-recraft-automatic-srpc13-brown-leather-band-men-s-watchalso available from them on ebay
> (apologies for giant photo)


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Bulova Accutron Men's 65C116 Accu Swiss Tellaro Chronograph Automatic Watch, new, 30m WR, 42.5mm, sapphire crystal, *$267*. Next ebay price: $430. $320 at Costco (available to non-members). Amazon: $775. List: $2,050.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...laro-Chronograph-Automatic-Watch/263512178709


Thank you (I think!?!?!?) BostonCharlie for your tireless hunting and posting of deals. These Accu Swiss chronos are real stunners and at these prices, great values. However, before jumping on this, suggest a little caution. Looking thru the ebay listing, did not see any mention of Bulova warranty which I feel is critical for this type of watch (more on that). It is also surprising because I am about 99.999% certain that the seller "OfficialWatchDeals" is a sister company of "WatchesHalfPrice" which touts its AD status in their listings, even extending full Bulova 3 year warranty for their refurbs. I have sent a message to OWD asking for clarification.

A little background, I've always been skeptical of mechanical chronos believing they are maintenance problems waiting to happen. Saying that, I bought the 63C118 Murren from WHP in Nov during the BF sales. After ebucks discount, it was about $280. Fallback position was that I could return in 30 days and watch was brand new with full Bulova 3 year warranty. Upon receiving the watch, I was so impressed (understatement) that I ordered the 63C120 white/silver dial Tellaro during the Amazon Lightning Deal at $265 in mid-Dec (note: Amazon seller was "Watch City" which just happens to have same return center address as WHP). The Tellaro also had the Bulova 3 year warranty.

Although I had done basic testing when the watches were rec'd (manually wound, checking accuracy and date change function), did not get around to sizing the watches until after early January due to the holiday, travel and family. First up was the Murren. I liked the watch so much that I wore it 3 days straight (unusual for me) and then ... it stumbled. The watch stopped running. There should have been plenty of power reserve and crown was fully wound. I was able to coax it back to life by advancing the minute / hour hands thru the crown which restarted the second hand. It ran another 20 hours and then died completely. Shipped it to Bulova service center on Long Island. They did a "COA - cleaning, oiling and adjustment" at no charge other than postage. Rec'd the watch this last Tuesday, about a 4 week turnaround. It appears fine though accuracy is off a bit (-10 spd, it was <-5 before it stopped).

Other thoughts: 

Bulova does not state what movement is in their Accu Swiss chronos. There are reports of Tellaros having the Valjoux 7750 but expect Sellita SW500 to be the norm due to the price. Due to the use of the proprietary case screws, it is not a simple task to remove the case back to confirm. My current thinking is that it is a "disposable" if it dies out of warranty, not worth the repair $$.
Fit and finish is extremely high. The bracelets are particularly nice.
There is no mention of Accu Swiss on the Bulova website. If you do a search on this model number and other Accu Swiss watches, there are no results found. Can only assume that Bulova has discontinued this series which was part of the product restructuring started a couple years back. Meaning these watches are most likely NOS which could explain why my Murren had problems.
Black case / bracelets, like this one, are good news/bad news. Looks distinctive but prone to scratches unless it is a special hardened finish. The listing states this one is "ion-plated" so you may need to adopt a wabi sabi mentality.
Comes with the original Accu Swiss packaging that includes the nice presentation case.

Bottom line, the Accu Swiss chronos are steals at this pricing but carry risk. Highly recommend only purchase if it has the warranty. Will post update when OWD responds.

*UPDATE:* Just rec'd note back from OfficialWatchDeals confirming they are an AD and this watch is covered by the Bulova 3 year warranty. *GAME ON !!!*


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Upcoming Deals? Amazon Gold Box deal page shows some upcoming sales with the note: "Starts at 1:55am." The brands listed are nicer than usual. Maybe Prime members already have access? I'm guessing that 1:55am means early Saturday morning, Pacific time.

*UPDATE*: Not sure what happened with this. Checked late Sat. morning and didn't see any such deals 

Okay, WUS was breaking the link with its mangling, and I couldn't devise a workaround. So here is shortened url:
https://tinyurl.com/y94jtrhe
URL preview:
https://preview.tinyurl.com/y94jtrhe
*Frederique Constant* Watches Up To 80% Retail! Starts at 1:55am (And the representative model they show is an attractive automatic.)

*Raymond Weil* Watches Up To 86% Retail! Starts at 1:55am

*Wenger* Watches Up To 80% Retail! Starts at 1:55am

*Seiko* Watches Up To 75% Retail! Starts at 1:55am

*Timex* Watches Up To 55% Retail! Starts at 1:55am


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

MacInFL said:


> Other thoughts:
> 
> Bulova does not state what movement is in their Accu Swiss chronos. There are reports of Tellaros having the Valjoux 7750 but expect Sellita SW500 to be the norm due to the price. Due to the use of the proprietary case screws, it is not a simple task to remove the case back to confirm. My current thinking is that it is a "disposable" if it dies out of warranty, not worth the repair $$.
> Fit and finish is extremely high. The bracelets are particularly nice.
> ...


Most are going to be SW500 from what I researched.

I got my Murren from OWD, and they replaced my defective watch very quickly. Even sent me a prepaid label.

Mine was purchased with a 3 year warranty.

The NOS doesn't mean much because these watches were made around 2015-2016 they are very recent.

The value on these watches is jaw dropping. It's quite incredible.

Also these are not throw away watches they can be serviced, however as with most all mechanical chronographs: it's pricey.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Okay, I'm a little irked that I lost out in February for the best (most savings) deal of the month to an Invicta with my "runner up" deal of a watch with an amazing 2.1mm thick Piaget mechanical movement in it. So here you go, deal of the month for March:

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-1088..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=90EPXM9RH2WFTVPMXQVJ

Get 1% off the normal Amazon price right now for the Invicta 1088 skeleton Russian diver (water resistant to an amazing 50 meters, so you can safely dive into the kiddie section of your local pool!!!). Regular retail on Invicta's site is $1,995 so at $107.34 (or $101.97 if you get 5% back from the Amazon store card) this is a huge savings of 94.6% off! 

Honestly the Seagull 3600 skeleton movement actually looks a little decent, but I would remove that strap and burn it.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Haha. I love that this has turned into a competition. Personally, I'd vote to exclude Invicta/similar from the calculation because of how artificially inflated the MSRP's are (I'd also vote Invicta to be banished from the earth in general, but that's neither here nor there). I also appreciated the deal on the RL you posted, Kirk, because that watch was actually sold (or attempted to be sold) at the full retail when it was first released. You're the real February winner in my book.



Kirk B said:


> Okay, I'm a little irked that I lost out in February for the best (most savings) deal of the month to an Invicta with my "runner up" deal of a watch with an amazing 2.1mm thick Piaget mechanical movement in it. So here you go, deal of the month for March:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-1088..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=90EPXM9RH2WFTVPMXQVJ
> 
> ...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Kirk B said:


> Okay, I'm a little irked that I lost out in February for the best (most savings) deal of the month to an Invicta with my "runner up" deal of a watch with an amazing 2.1mm thick Piaget mechanical movement in it. So here you go, deal of the month for March:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-1088..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=90EPXM9RH2WFTVPMXQVJ
> 
> ...





rinsk21 said:


> Haha. I love that this has turned into a competition. Personally, I'd vote to exclude Invicta/similar from the calculation because of how artificially inflated the MSRP's are (I'd also vote Invicta to be banished from the earth in general, but that's neither here nor there). I also appreciated the deal on the RL you posted, Kirk, because that watch was actually sold (or attempted to be sold) at the full retail when it was first released. You're the real February winner in my book.


It wasn't my intention to make the listing of "Largest" and "Smallest" a competition.

I find compiling the data interesting, and at least to me, fun. If going forward making mention of the "Largest" and "Smallest" deals is going to be a distraction from what I am trying to keep a purely objective exercise I can exclude them, if members wish.

P.S. I use "Largest" and "Smallest" in quotations because as members of WUS, and watch enthusiasts in general, I believe the majority of us possess the knowledge to realize what is a deal and what isn't. Like I have mentioned a few times, I am just presenting the numbers as given, I am making no inference to their "dealness", for lack of a better term.


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

Kirk B said:


> Okay, I'm a little irked that I lost out in February for the best (most savings) deal of the month to an Invicta with my "runner up" deal of a watch with an amazing 2.1mm thick Piaget mechanical movement in it. So here you go, deal of the month for March:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-1088..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=90EPXM9RH2WFTVPMXQVJ
> 
> ...


Kill it with fire.

IG: @apostalides


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

Kirk B said:


> Okay, I'm a little irked that I lost out in February for the best (most savings) deal of the month to an Invicta with my "runner up" deal of a watch with an amazing 2.1mm thick Piaget mechanical movement in it. So here you go, deal of the month for March:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-1088..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=90EPXM9RH2WFTVPMXQVJ
> 
> ...


2018 Heads Up! Flask Watch Thread?


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> Why? 40 hours of a normal hi-beat 2824 is plenty of PR, IMHO.
> 
> It is a total dealbreaker to jack around a movement to make it jerky for any reason.


40 hours is not quite two days. for those that like to wear "weekend" watches and have their normal daily work wear watch, this is perfect. still running when it comes time to put it on monday morning.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Not a deal.

I think of Likes as votes. After I posted the Stuhrling "deal" in January I noticed that it got no likes, so I haven't posted any more. Not to say I won't in the future, if I think it's remarkable -- I won't be cowed by Likes 



rinsk21 said:


> Haha. I love that this has turned into a competition. Personally, I'd vote to exclude Invicta/similar from the calculation because of how artificially inflated the MSRP's are (I'd also vote Invicta to be banished from the earth in general, but that's neither here nor there). I also appreciated the deal on the RL you posted, Kirk, because that watch was actually sold (or attempted to be sold) at the full retail when it was first released. You're the real February winner in my book.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I highly recommend these Alpinas when they come back around. Glad I jumped on this and a camo PVD version. Greats deals at $300.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> It wasn't my intention to make the listing of "Largest" and "Smallest" a competition.
> 
> I find compiling the data interesting, and at least to me, fun. If going forward making mention of the "Largest" and "Smallest" deals is going to be a distraction from what I am trying to keep a purely objective exercise I can exclude them, if members wish.
> 
> P.S. I use "Largest" and "Smallest" in quotations because as members of WUS, and watch enthusiasts in general, I believe the majority of us possess the knowledge to realize what is a deal and what isn't. Like I have mentioned a few times, I am just presenting the numbers as given, I am making no inference to their "dealness", for lack of a better term.


Competition is good as long as we don't get flooded with these ridiculous "deals". I have a suggestion if it's not too much work, list the largest discount found by brands.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

SARB033 from rakuten global landed today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> SARB033 from rakuten global landed today:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet. What strap is that?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

kimloris said:


> Sweet. What strap is that?


B&R Bands brown suede

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> B&R Bands brown suede
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. I'm more interested in the background! What are those?


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

This was in my daily Jomashop spam and caught my eye. I like the unusual black and white dial design and all the textures on dial/case/crown. Seems pretty classy. $269

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0974071605300.html

I didn't shop around, so not at all sure if it can be found cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

jamesezra said:


> Wow. I'm more interested in the background! What are those?


Me too. I'm guessing they're either sliced potatoes or some kind of birth-control devices.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

AardyArr said:


> Me too. I'm guessing they're either sliced potatoes or some kind of birth-control devices.


Monocles ...

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Not sure if this has already been posted. Victorinox Infantry GMT. Personally, I think it's a bargain. Anyway just got mine.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

AardyArr said:


> Me too. I'm guessing they're either sliced potatoes or some kind of birth-control devices.


Hahaha. IUDs! But I'm guessing it could be just ornamental.


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

jamesezra said:


> Hahaha. IUDs! But I'm guessing it could be just ornamental.


It looks like something under a microscope and the watch was edited over it.

If nothing else, the artsy fartsy pictures on WUS are effing hilarious. Especially in the for sale thread. It's like each watch is a "supermodel" posing at the beach.

IG: @apostalides


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

the Apostle said:


> It looks like something under a microscope and the watch was edited over it.
> 
> If nothing else, the artsy fartsy pictures on WUS are effing hilarious. Especially in the for sale thread. It's like each watch is a "supermodel" posing at the beach.
> 
> IG: @apostalides


Glad I was able to spark so much convesation with the background!

You were all wrong, although the best response was IUDs!

I actually hung the strap from a light fixture then shot the pic from below, looking up. And yes...I put it on instagram! (@dseigel). No photoshopping the watch onto a background!

Here's the fixture:










Now back to the deals!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Glad I was able to spark so much convesation with the background!
> 
> You were all wrong, although the best response was IUDs!
> 
> ...


Wow!!!! Very innovative. I like


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

For those who (like me) were seduced by the gorgeous case of the JR Hokusai but for whatever reason didn't bite, Ashford has a model of the Terrascope with a clearance price of $873.75 that is available for only $549 using the code AFFTERRA549.

Even though (unlike the Aquascope) it doesn't have a screw-down crown and "only" has a WR of 100m, given for me personally the case _is_ the watch, a sport watch variant of the JR just might find a home where a dive watch did not.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> It wasn't my intention to make the listing of "Largest" and "Smallest" a competition.
> 
> I find compiling the data interesting, and at least to me, fun. If going forward making mention of the "Largest" and "Smallest" deals is going to be a distraction from what I am trying to keep a purely objective exercise I can exclude them, if members wish.
> 
> P.S. I use "Largest" and "Smallest" in quotations because as members of WUS, and watch enthusiasts in general, I believe the majority of us possess the knowledge to realize what is a deal and what isn't. Like I have mentioned a few times, I am just presenting the numbers as given, I am making no inference to their "dealness", for lack of a better term.


I like the data and appreciate the work it takes to compile it. If you believe it would not be much or any additional work it would be useful to have it broken out into "overall" and "watches we know don't have stupid MSRPs."

I'd be quick to agree that Invicta should be banned from just about everything :-d.


----------



## ouija (Oct 3, 2012)

looks like area trend is having a decent sale on the mini turtles


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

One of the best deals in the history of watches. I picked one up. Thanks for the code.

I've owned this and other variations, but never at this price. At this price I'll feel duped to let it go. Thanks again. 



TheSanDiegan said:


> For those who (like me) were seduced by the gorgeous case of the JR Hokusai but for whatever reason didn't bite, Ashford has a model of the Terrascope with a clearance price of $873.75 that is available for only $549 using the code AFFTERRA549.
> 
> Even though (unlike the Aquascope) it doesn't have a screw-down crown and "only" has a WR of 100m, given for me personally the case _is_ the watch, a sport watch variant of the JR just might find a home where a dive watch did not.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Finally! They are coming down in price. Good thing I've made some room in my watch boxes. I was considering a SRP777, now I may need to rethink the SRPC35K once it comes down a bit more later in the year.



ouija said:


> looks like area trend is having a decent sale on the mini turtles
> 
> View attachment 12942817
> View attachment 12942821
> View attachment 12942825


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Competition is good as long as we don't get flooded with these ridiculous "deals". I have a suggestion if it's not too much work, list the largest discount found by brands.


Not a bad idea. I'll definitely take it in to consideration for the March stats.



agrberg said:


> I like the data and appreciate the work it takes to compile it. If you believe it would not be much or any additional work it would be useful to have it broken out into "overall" and "watches we know don't have stupid MSRPs."


But that's a subjective determination. One man's trash is another man's treasure. Or so they say. ;-)


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

Kirk B said:


> Okay, I'm a little irked that I lost out in February for the best (most savings) deal of the month to an Invicta with my "runner up" deal of a watch with an amazing 2.1mm thick Piaget mechanical movement in it. So here you go, deal of the month for March:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-1088..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=90EPXM9RH2WFTVPMXQVJ
> 
> ...


Crown Not Large Enough.....


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Robotaz said:


> One of the best deals in the history of watches. I picked one up. Thanks for the code.
> 
> I've owned this and other variations, but never at this price. At this price I'll feel duped to let it go. Thanks again.


It's my pleasure. God knows I've benefited from the collective bird dogging that takes place here, and I'm happy to return the favor.

I should also clarify, my "the case _is_ the watch" comment was in reference to this series of JR watches. And I find this model to succeed where the Hokusai challenged me (e.g., the continuity of the case elements). While I would find a black dial preferable, I have a soft spot for light/metallic dials and really dig on its monochromatic vibe. IMO, this variant is both more cohesive and simple (thus elegant, at least as much as a 44+mm "sport" watch can be elegant) than the Hokusai (though as I stated in my treatise on the Hokusai deal, the Hokusai seems as if it is meant to convey a sense of tension). IMO, the ____scope series of JR watches are already so architecturally complex and built to such a noticeable degree of refinement that they really don't need to add much, if anything at all. This almost seems like a minimalist execution for what is anything but a minimalist watch.

It's like the girl who's so naturally hot that by adding a lot of makeup, she passes a point of diminishing returns. Call it "addition by subtraction."

Anyway, glad to hear you picked one up, and it sounds as if I won't regret having done the same.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> Not a bad idea. I'll definitely take it in to consideration for the March stats.
> 
> But that's a subjective determination. One man's trash is another man's treasure. Or so they say. ;-)


I suppose that's true. We could go with a reasonable qualitative definition like "watches that can always be found for >50% off MSRP."


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Touch of Modern has Revue Thommen on sale. e.g. 16052.2532 is $300
I think I've got my referral removed: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...-thommen-2d6132ae-545e-48a4-a4b9-c36570986d19


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0974071605300.html

Tissot "Bridgeport" dress watch(looks sort of Breguetesque) with the 80 hour power reserve movement for $259(with AD10 code). If you want to form your own opinion on the modified ETA 2824 this is about as cheap as you can get it. Next cheapest option is $320 from Amazon.


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

MacInFL said:


> Thank you (I think!?!?!?) BostonCharlie for your tireless hunting and posting of deals. These Accu Swiss chronos are real stunners and at these prices, great values. However, before jumping on this, suggest a little caution. Looking thru the ebay listing, did not see any mention of Bulova warranty which I feel is critical for this type of watch (more on that). It is also surprising because I am about 99.999% certain that the seller "OfficialWatchDeals" is a sister company of "WatchesHalfPrice" which touts its AD status in their listings, even extending full Bulova 3 year warranty for their refurbs. I have sent a message to OWD asking for clarification.
> 
> A little background, I've always been skeptical of mechanical chronos believing they are maintenance problems waiting to happen. Saying that, I bought the 63C118 Murren from WHP in Nov during the BF sales. After ebucks discount, it was about $280. Fallback position was that I could return in 30 days and watch was brand new with full Bulova 3 year warranty. Upon receiving the watch, I was so impressed (understatement) that I ordered the 63C120 white/silver dial Tellaro during the Amazon Lightning Deal at $265 in mid-Dec (note: Amazon seller was "Watch City" which just happens to have same return center address as WHP). The Tellaro also had the Bulova 3 year warranty.
> 
> ...


I bought the gold Accuswiss Bulova from this same dealer (HERE) and I have been very happy with it and them. I don't have a reliable method to measure the accuracy but I wore it often enough for about 2 weeks that it never stopped running and the watch remained at exactly 15 seconds behind my G Shock the entire time.

As for the movement I can tell you it has that very distinctive Valijoux 7750 wobble, does the SW500 have the same characteristic? (This is the only automatic Chrono I have) There was an image if from another thread that supposedly shows a members Accu Swiss movement and it had 7750 stamped in it. (HERE)

Had this black one been available at this price at the same time I would have definitely gone for it as the additional water resistance would've been really nice.

Here's mine. Good review HERE


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

batmansk6 said:


> Monocles ...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Ah so birth control indeed.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

ouija said:


> looks like area trend is having a decent sale on the mini turtles
> 
> View attachment 12942817
> View attachment 12942821
> View attachment 12942825


o|

Here are the links for those who may be interested.

SRP35: https://goo.gl/1UbwNL
SRP39: https://goo.gl/uxhgMU
SRP41: https://goo.gl/dvG8td


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

New Ball Diver for preorder for $1199.

https://shop.ballwatch.ch/diverwt


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

agrberg said:


> I suppose that's true. We could go with a reasonable qualitative definition like "watches that can always be found for >50% off MSRP."


There is an CAMP commonly accepted market price and there is a deal.

For instance the SKX007 has a MSRP of $450 USD. No one here considers it a deal when it is available all day every day at $200+ from a variety of vendors. Most of us consider anywhere from $190 - $210 the commonly accepted market price for that watch. So 50% off is meaningless.

The recent jomashop price was a deal though at $168. Even that isnt the all time best deal but better than its been in several months.

The CAMP is hard to agree on though.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

First arrival from Japan. One of the nicest 7750 watches per dollar I've seen since the Eterna Porsche Design models.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Not a deal, but rather just an observation....there are currently 13 blue Hokusai Aquascopes up for grabs on the ‘bay (with one seller showing 9 available!). What’s my point, you ask? None, so no need to ask


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Not a deal, but rather just an observation....there are currently 13 blue Hokusai Aquascopes up for grabs on the 'bay (with one seller showing 9 available!). What's my point, you ask? None, so no need to ask


Two have sold. Anything under $1000 is a good price historically, so they aren't exactly ripping people off.
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...lete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2045573.m1684

I plan on keeping mine for a while, but it's good to know I can always get my money back out of it.


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

Not a deal

What!!?? Only 50% profit on the Hokusai ! 
What happened to the 200% profit I am planning on when I buy watches on this thread?  (<- this smiley is added to highlight the fact that humor is intended)


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

RyanD said:


> New Ball Diver for preorder for $1199.
> 
> https://shop.ballwatch.ch/diverwt


Why put those cities on a Diver? Baffling

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and monitored by the NSA


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

ddavidsonmd said:


> Why put those cities on a Diver? Baffling
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and monitored by the NSA


It's the first of its kind dude

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

RyanD said:


> New Ball Diver for preorder for $1199.
> 
> https://shop.ballwatch.ch/diverwt


Excellent price! I paid slightly more than this for mine. I am baffled as to why this is a limited edition though. Other than the blue dial version, this watch has been out for a while.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

Originally Posted by *ManOnTime* 
_Not a bad idea. I'll definitely take it in to consideration for the March stats.

But that's a subjective determination. One man's trash is another man's treasure. Or so they say. ;-)_



agrberg said:


> I suppose that's true. We could go with a reasonable qualitative definition like "watches that can always be found for >50% off MSRP."


I was thinking about this last night and had an idea/suggestion. I know that you go about the stats from an objective stance, making some of the proposed solutions difficult to implement due to their subjective qualities. So, perhaps something like "best deal at under $100/$200/$500/$1000/$5000" might work. This would be using the same percentage discount based method of determining "best" as before, but broken down into ranges. This would separate the Invictas from the higher-end movement Ralph Laurens.

I actually think sorting by brand could be really good too, but it sounds like asking too much of an already very generous volunteer's time.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

INOX DEAL 
My local TJ Maxx has a black model with the bezel protector for sale. If anyone wants it let me know.

Edit: Bought the watch. It has one small blemish on the side of the case and it doesn't have the outer box lid but all booklets and papers/stickers, and bezel protector are there! Including inner box!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

TayTay said:


> I was thinking about this last night and had an idea/suggestion. I know that you go about the stats from an objective stance, making some of the proposed solutions difficult to implement due to their subjective qualities. So, perhaps something like "best deal at under $100/$200/$500/$1000/$5000" might work. This would be using the same percentage discount based method of determining "best" as before, but broken down into ranges. This would separate the Invictas from the higher-end movement Ralph Laurens.
> 
> I actually think sorting by brand could be really good too, but it sounds like asking too much of an already very generous volunteer's time.


Pretty good suggestions. With the way I compile the data they wouldn't be too hard to do, just a bit more time consuming, which is not a big deal.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

RyanD said:


> New Ball Diver for preorder for $1199.
> 
> https://shop.ballwatch.ch/diverwt





ddavidsonmd said:


> Why put those cities on a Diver? Baffling


You're forgetting global warming. (Granted, La Paz is safe enough.)


----------



## brans1 (Nov 17, 2010)

Been wanting the Longines Admiral GMT for a while but the prices have been too high until recently on Certified Watch Store. They have three on sale for as low as I've seen them. Received mine yesterday and it's a beautiful watch, I got the grey ceramic. Timed it for 24 hours and it's within a second! I wasn't sure how the bracelet links were put together (small screws or pin/collars etc) so I emailed Longines/SwatchGroup at 4pm not expecting a quick answer but they got right back to me at 6pm with the answer. Here's the links, the white one doesn't have ceramic bezel or bracelet:

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...al-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-l36694067.html
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-steel-and-ceramic-men-s-watch-l36694567.html
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...al-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-l36684766.html

Use CLEAR5 for another 5% discount (brought my grey to $862 from a $3800 list price which I guess it sold for when new a few years ago)


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

eBay $15 off $75 coupon via the mobile app:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

brans1 said:


> Been wanting the Longines Admiral GMT for a while but the prices have been too high until recently on Certified Watch Store. They have three on sale for as low as I've seen them. Received mine yesterday and it's a beautiful watch, I got the grey ceramic. Timed it for 24 hours and it's within a second! I wasn't sure how the bracelet links were put together (small screws or pin/collars etc) so I emailed Longines/SwatchGroup at 4pm not expecting a quick answer but they got right back to me at 6pm with the answer. Here's the links, the white one doesn't have ceramic bezel or bracelet:
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...al-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-l36694067.html
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-steel-and-ceramic-men-s-watch-l36694567.html
> ...


Good price and interesting watch but kinda thick and slab sided.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

If anybody is interested in these retro style* ROUE* chronograph watches, the* "Touch of Modern"* web site is currently offering them at a discount @ $130-$185, depending on the model 
_*
Examples:
*_
















_*

Hurry - Only a couple days left for their deals!*_


----------



## brans1 (Nov 17, 2010)

It is pretty thick at 15mm especially for a 42mm but it seems to wear well, definitely not for everyone though. I'm pretty used to thicker watches as I have other watches as thick.


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

hifi_hound said:


> Another Filson Dutch Harbor available on TJMaxx. This one has a nice blue dial. $139.00
> 
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...orId=NS2424024&pos=1:22&N=842114098+854946405
> 
> View attachment 12939749


*YES* - I recently bought a Filson chronograph for my son at a giant discount at my local TJMAXX store! I drop in there periodically - Their watch stock turns over pretty fast. They often have Victorinox models too. I bought this Zodiac Sea Dragon diver there a couple of years ago for only $99!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

brans1 said:


> Been wanting the Longines Admiral GMT for a while but the prices have been too high until recently on Certified Watch Store. They have three on sale for as low as I've seen them. Received mine yesterday and it's a beautiful watch, I got the grey ceramic. Timed it for 24 hours and it's within a second! I wasn't sure how the bracelet links were put together (small screws or pin/collars etc) so I emailed Longines/SwatchGroup at 4pm not expecting a quick answer but they got right back to me at 6pm with the answer. Here's the links, the white one doesn't have ceramic bezel or bracelet:
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...al-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-l36694067.html
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-steel-and-ceramic-men-s-watch-l36694567.html
> ...


Nice find. A lot of Longines models seem way overpriced, but these are barely more than a comparable Hamilton. Their column wheel chronographs used to be available for a good price as well.


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Other bargains I saw at "Touch of Modern" - Delbana watches:










This one is calling to me for only $129. I looked up Delbana, I wasn't familiar with the brand. It's a very old Swiss watchmaking company. I'm pretty sure they use Swiss Ronda quartz movements.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Discount for using ebay app










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Mondaine Chronograph $109 - $15. Link through befrugal for another 1.25% cash back. $93 Net/Net

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/332400201391

Use eBay code *PONLYONAPP* to save $15 until 7pm PST off any $75 purchase.


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

the Apostle said:


> SKX007K2 for $168, Joma Shop Ebay.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/382272153709
> 
> IG: @apostalides





son2silver said:


> eBay $15 off $75 coupon via the mobile app:


Thanks for the deal info and thanks for the coupon, worked like a charm for this SKX007









PS: the coupon only works with the app directly. I tried to use it through the eBates app (for 1% cash back) but it did not work. The $15 coupon is a much better offer anyway.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

This is exactly why I love this hobby. I was looking at this watch and thinking that the only time I ever need the world time happens to be the only time where I would ever scuba dive, which is on vacation or traveling abroad. "What a wonderful idea that someone combined these two features into one watch so you could theoretically travel with only one timepiece." Then I see the exact opposite perspective from multiple people on this forum and it makes me laugh. This is a prime example of why there are hundreds of thousands of watches on the market because no one ever seems to look at the same one and think the same thing. Cheers to a world with such varying points of view.

That said, if this had the new ball in-house movement I would have already bought it but I'm holding out until that thing gets into more of their watches that aren't ugly. I suspect that's why some of these are dropping in price.



Londo Mollari said:


> RyanD said:
> 
> 
> > New Ball Diver for preorder for $1199.
> ...


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

check out your local Tjmaxx guys. 
A lot of Citizen watches have been moved to clearance including the Perpetual Calendar Eco Drives. e.g 
this one is for $119










I paid almost a $100 more two months ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

TheSanDiegan said:


> For those who (like me) were seduced by the gorgeous case of the JR Hokusai but for whatever reason didn't bite, Ashford has a model of the Terrascope with a clearance price of $873.75 that is available for only $549 using the code AFFTERRA549.
> 
> Even though (unlike the Aquascope) it doesn't have a screw-down crown and "only" has a WR of 100m, given for me personally the case _is_ the watch, a sport watch variant of the JR just might find a home where a dive watch did not.
> 
> ...


This watch knocks me out. Seeing photos of it on bracelet _really_ knocks me out. Googling around, JR bracelets seem to be more expensive than this JR watch (this 2016 source says $790 for a SS bracelet from an AD). Here is a 20mm JR bracelet for $180, but it doesn't look the same:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-D...eel-Watch-Bracelet-Mens-20mm-New/152517840577

So, here's the deal. If a bracelet is $800, then one of these ~$1k JRs on bracelet is like buying a $200 JR and getting a bracelet you can also use on your Hokusai. Rationalization complete.

NIB Jean Richard Terrascope Automatic Watch on Bracelet, *$960 + $40 S&H*:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Jean-R...ch-on-Bracelet-MSRP-4500-25-Pics/152920038321










NIB Jean Richard Aquascope, *$1050 + $30 S&H*:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Jean-R...ch-on-Bracelet-MSRP-4900-10-Pics/152920031363









Yields:


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> This watch knocks me out. Seeing photos of it on bracelet _really_ knocks me out. Googling around, JR bracelets seem to be more expensive than this JR watch (this 2016 source says $790 for a SS bracelet from an AD). Here is a 20mm JR bracelet for $180, but it doesn't look the same:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-D...eel-Watch-Bracelet-Mens-20mm-New/152517840577
> 
> So, here's the deal. If a bracelet is $800, then one of these ~$1k JRs on bracelet is like buying a $200 JR and getting a bracelet you can also use on your Hokusai. Rationalization complete.
> ...


The $800 retail price for the bracelet is just as real as the $4000 for the whole watch, which ends up at $650 on Ashford.....and then at $1,050 on ebay (from the links of the flipper you provided) ;-)


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

thechin said:


> The $800 retail price for the bracelet is just as real as the $4000 for the whole watch, which ends up at $650 on Ashford.....and then at $1,050 on ebay (from the links of the flipper you provided) ;-)


LOL. I think if I had a Hokusai I'd want to put it on leather, anyhow. Confession: judging by the photos, I like the silver Terrascope better.

Is this bracelet a candidate? (UPDATE: prob. not.) *149 EUR*, about $184 USD, *incl. free shipping*. And should the ends appear to have gaps? (UPDATE: judging by the other photos, it looks like the end links are flipped up or down.)

"Original Daniel Jean-Richard gray strap 20mm Total length of the strap 17cm"
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Daniel-JeanRichard-bracelet-gris-20mm/162928042069










Here is an *expired* listing from Feb. for what looks like a better match for these JRs. 25mm width. The price was ~$310.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Jean-Richard-Watch-Bracelet-For-Aqua-Terra-Aeroscope-/322983209324


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> So, here's the deal. If a bracelet is $800, then one of these ~$1k JRs on bracelet is like buying a $200 JR and getting a bracelet you can also use on your Hokusai. Rationalization complete.


Or buy the watch with bracelet, put the new watch head on the rubber strap that came with your Hokusai, and then resell it for $500. You get the bracelet then for $500. Still an expensive bracelet!

I considered something along these lines during Ashford's 2016 JR sale. The thought was more along the lines of buying a titanium aeroscope on bracelet for $1,000, resell the bracelet, and then keep the watch head (put it on leather) for a cheap price. The problem was with finding someone that would really pay $700 or so for a stainless steel or titanium bracelet!

Why not put the Hokusai on a shark mesh bracelet like this:









Those big links should reasonably conform to the curved lug bars... or maybe not. Somebody try it please!  I have several shark mesh bracelets, but none like this.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Fair warning - a JR Aquascope on bracelet is a very heavy watch. Comfortable, but very heavy. I ended up selling mine because it was like wearing a small sack of lead on your forearm, and I bought the Hokusai in part because it DIDN'T come on a bracelet. The rubber should be substantially lighter.


----------



## smallwrist (Oct 12, 2016)

For those that are looking for a cheap watch, Cross Watch has one for $10: Men's Leather Palatino Watch
Free shipping and doesn't look cheap. Can't complain for $10.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

rinsk21 said:


> This is exactly why I love this hobby. I was looking at this watch and thinking that the only time I ever need the world time happens to be the only time where I would ever scuba dive, which is on vacation or traveling abroad. "What a wonderful idea that someone combined these two features into one watch so you could theoretically travel with only one timepiece." Then I see the exact opposite perspective from multiple people on this forum and it makes me laugh. This is a prime example of why there are hundreds of thousands of watches on the market because no one ever seems to look at the same one and think the same thing. Cheers to a world with such varying points of view.
> 
> That said, if this had the new ball in-house movement I would have already bought it but I'm holding out until that thing gets into more of their watches that aren't ugly. I suspect that's why some of these are dropping in price.


The best part about this is when I was recovering from the seizure I had the last time I looked at this dial a couple pages ago, I thought to myself, "I bet somewhere there's some guy who is absolutely stoked to finally have a dive watch with a world timer. That's what I love about this hobby and why there are so many different watches on the market."

And yes, cheers to diverse opinions and tastes. The world would be eminently boring if we all thought the same thing.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

BostonCharlie said:


> This watch knocks me out. Seeing photos of it on bracelet _really_ knocks me out. Googling around, JR bracelets seem to be more expensive than this JR watch (this 2016 source says $790 for a SS bracelet from an AD). Here is a 20mm JR bracelet for $180, but it doesn't look the same:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-D...eel-Watch-Bracelet-Mens-20mm-New/152517840577
> 
> So, here's the deal. If a bracelet is $800, then one of these ~$1k JRs on bracelet is like buying a $200 JR and getting a bracelet you can also use on your Hokusai. Rationalization complete.


That photo is the best photograph of this model I have seen. It moved the needle from "glad to have purchased it" to "can't wait for it to arrive."

I agree about the bracelet, and would have preferred to have pulled down the model on the bracelet, but for just $549 it provided enough of an incentive for me to take a flyer on such an unconventional case, which is the entire reason I had thought about buying one in the first place.

I have been combing the 2015/2-16 thread about these appearing on Ashford, and there are some good resources. Here's the link to the thread, and the link in this post will automatically download JR's 2015 OEM strap catalog (I've already reached out requesting a more recent strap catalog). Still hoping I'll come across a good 3rd party resource in that thread (30+ pages to go).


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

Grand Seiko Spring Drive last week. $10 Cross this week. I really have a problem.
The Cross receipt came from Jorg Grey along with a simultaneous potential fraud alert from Chase.
Ariel Adams gave them a positive review a few years ago.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

TheSanDiegan said:


> That photo is the best photograph of this model I have seen. It moved the needle from "glad to have purchased it" to "can't wait for it to arrive."
> 
> I agree about the bracelet, and would have preferred to have pulled down the model on the bracelet, but for just $549 it provided enough of an incentive for me to take a flyer on such an unconventional case, which is the entire reason I had thought about buying one in the first place.
> 
> I have been combing the 2015/2-16 thread about these appearing on Ashford, and there are some good resources. Here's the link to the thread, and the link in this post will automatically download JR's 2015 OEM strap catalog (I've already reached out requesting a more recent strap catalog). Still hoping I'll come across a good 3rd party resource in that thread (30+ pages to go).


Email this person for an up-to-date strap flyer to purchase from:

[email protected]


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

TheSanDiegan said:


> I have been combing the 2015/2-16 thread about these appearing on Ashford, and there are some good resources. Here's the link to the thread, and the link in this post will automatically download JR's 2015 OEM strap catalog (I've already reached out requesting a more recent strap catalog). Still hoping I'll come across a good 3rd party resource in that thread (30+ pages to go).


Thanks for that link to the link to download the JR2015 strap catalog! (to save clicks, IGotID's attachment to download is https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6288498)
Of course, now I'm a bit more confused. In that catalog it seems the JR straps are 25mm but earlier here, I thought folks said they were 26mm. Hmmmmm... must be my memory.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

smallwrist said:


> *For those that are looking for a cheap watch,* Cross Watch has one for $10: Men's Leather Palatino Watch
> Free shipping and *doesn't look cheap*. Can't complain for $10.


Isn't that contradictory? It doesn't look what you are looking for, , so why buy it?


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Robotaz said:


> Email this person for an up-to-date strap flyer to purchase from:
> 
> [email protected]


Thank you.


----------



## smallwrist (Oct 12, 2016)

Maxy said:


> Isn't that contradictory? It doesn't look what you are looking for, , so why buy it?


I needed a watch that doesn't cost much to wear at work because I know it will get abused. But you don't want everyone to see you wear a Casio, hence where the "doesn't look cheap" comes from.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

The dictionary definition of 'conflicted' is : You finally find a 39mm JR Terrascope like you've been hunting for for months... and it's pink.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Timex.com* has an additional _*25% Off*_ *coupon code* :*WATCH25*. Works on already discounted sale items.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> The dictionary definition of 'conflicted' is : You finally find a 39mm JR Terrascope like you've been hunting for for months... and it's pink.


We don't judge...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

smallwrist said:


> For those that are looking for a cheap watch, Cross Watch has one for $10: Men's Leather Palatino Watch
> Free shipping and doesn't look cheap. Can't complain for $10.



This Jonas & Versus model (made by Fiyta), is also only *$10 *on eBay.
40mm x 8mm stainless case, Japanese quartz, "Nano film" Sapphire coated mineral crystal (what do you want for 10 bucks?)


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Ossamanity said:


> check out your local Tjmaxx guys.
> A lot of Citizen watches have been moved to clearance including the Perpetual Calendar Eco Drives. e.g
> this one is for $119
> 
> ...


Nice, I should check out TJ Maxx again.


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

eljay said:


> We don't judge...


In this case, I do.

 (obligatory emoji to show that this is indeed an ironic statement)


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> smallwrist said:
> 
> 
> > For those that are looking for a cheap watch, Cross Watch has one for $10: Men's Leather Palatino Watch
> ...


I bought an automatic Jonas and Verus from Ali Express. The strap is cheap but the watch is great. It has a beautiful textured dial and a Seiko NH36A movement.


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> The dictionary definition of 'conflicted' is : You finally find a 39mm JR Terrascope like you've been hunting for for months... and it's pink.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12946745&stc=1&d=1520151212"]
> 
> ...


.

Just buy it. I've seen the future and it's genderneutral ;-)


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

rinsk21 said:


> This is exactly why I love this hobby. I was looking at this watch and thinking that the only time I ever need the world time happens to be the only time where I would ever scuba dive, which is on vacation or traveling abroad. "What a wonderful idea that someone combined these two features into one watch so you could theoretically travel with only one timepiece." Then I see the exact opposite perspective from multiple people on this forum and it makes me laugh. This is a prime example of why there are hundreds of thousands of watches on the market because no one ever seems to look at the same one and think the same thing. Cheers to a world with such varying points of view.
> 
> That said, if this had the new ball in-house movement I would have already bought it but I'm holding out until that thing gets into more of their watches that aren't ugly. I suspect that's why some of these are dropping in price.


theoretically travel with only one timepiece."

Who does that???? Lol


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

smallwrist said:


> For those that are looking for a cheap watch, Cross Watch has one for $10: Men's Leather Palatino Watch
> Free shipping and doesn't look cheap. Can't complain for $10.


In for one. I've been wanting a day-date in this style of displaying it for a while. $10 including shipping is a no-brainer.


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

thechin said:


> The $800 retail price for the bracelet is just as real as the $4000 for the whole watch, which ends up at $650 on Ashford.....and then at $1,050 on ebay (from the links of the flipper you provided) ;-)


Looks like they are down to $845 obo on eBay:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/253465183040

Or $625 obo for the silver dial:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152910044775


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Massdrop have the Oris Chronoris for $999 on NATO and leather strap options. The bracelet is another $200+









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

With all the JR chatter on this thread recently I'm surprised no one has mentioned this one recently:

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/jeanrichard/terrascope/60500-11-003-002.pid

$599 out the door with the HELLO18 coupon. Plus cash back from the usual places if you're into that.

I was considering this model prior to jumping on that Hokusai deal.


----------



## Conchita Turtle (Feb 7, 2010)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Massdrop have the Oris Chronoris for $999 on NATO and leather strap options.


Will we have a drop in an Oris 1917 soon? I'd really want to have this watch, but I don't want to pay more than 1000EUR.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> In for one. I've been wanting a day-date in this style of displaying it for a while. $10 including shipping is a no-brainer.


Website says it is insecure when i am ordering, since it does not accept paypal it seems a little more risky giving away my CC number. Anyone can vouch for this website which is different from the cross parent website?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ronragus said:


> Website says it is insecure when i am ordering


Try giving it a compliment.


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

ronragus said:


> Website says it is insecure when i am ordering, since it does not accept paypal it seems a little more risky giving away my CC number. Anyone can vouch for this website which is different from the cross parent website?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I didn't realize that the site was insecure. I was charged $10.78 (includes tax); email order confirmation shows the following contact info:
Jorg Gray
Tustin, CA 92780
US
[email protected]

I'm not familiar with Jorg Gray; appears to be another watch vendor, so I'm still unclear if crosswatchusa.com is truly associated with Cross (site logo & design differ).


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

^^
Corporate address reveals the watches are all "made" by Logomark, a self-proclaimed promotional company:
http://www.logomark.com/Products#VI...oductranking-desc&f_parent_categories=Watches

A longer explanation is that Logomark likely engages in dropshipping, a common practice in the world of "free" watches. I'd recommend this funny/sad podcast on the topic:
https://www.gimletmedia.com/reply-all/117-the-worlds-most-expensive-free-watch#episode-player



smallwrist said:


> For those that are looking for a cheap watch, Cross Watch has one for $10: Men's Leather Palatino Watch
> Free shipping and doesn't look cheap. Can't complain for $10.


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Conchita Turtle said:


> Will we have a drop in an Oris 1917 soon? I'd really want to have this watch, but I don't want to pay more than 1000EUR.


Fingers crossed,id like this one but import fees and shipping kills it for me

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> This Jonas & Versus model (made by Fiyta), is also only *$10 *on eBay.
> 40mm x 8mm stainless case, Japanese quartz, "Nano film" Sapphire coated mineral crystal (what do you want for 10 bucks?)


Bear in mind that, while the crown and caseback are stainless steel, the case is stated as steel, which Idk how it really stands time and elements.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

Wolf watch winders on Touch of Modern (Roadster collection)
(Not the best price ever as I got mine from MassDrop for slightly less last year)









Good prices nevertheless for the 2.7 programmable module which is very silent and last 9-12 months on batteries

The single one with storage is $285 on Amazon

EDIT: oh, and do not forget that you can have cashback on ToM (5% with ebates, not sure about the others)


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

RBLAINE said:


> With all the JR chatter on this thread recently I'm surprised no one has mentioned this one:
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/jeanrichard/terrascope/60500-11-003-002.pid
> 
> ...


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=45390847

don't be surprised


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

ronragus said:


> Website says it is insecure when i am ordering, since it does not accept paypal it seems a little more risky giving away my CC number. Anyone can vouch for this website which is different from the cross parent website?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Processed as secure for me. With MasterCard's protections, and the fact I used a PayPal Business card, I'm not at all worried.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> The dictionary definition of 'conflicted' is : You finally find a 39mm JR Terrascope like you've been hunting for for months... and it's pink.


Not at all surprising. 39mm is JR's lady's model


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

fearlessleader said:


> ...In that catalog it seems the JR straps are 25mm but earlier here, I thought folks said they were 26mm. Hmmmmm... must be my memory.


25mm curved.

26mm straight can be made to fit


----------



## Conchita Turtle (Feb 7, 2010)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Fingers crossed,id like this one but import fees and shipping kills it for me


Don't know which is your country, but, usually, parcels from Massdrop to Spain, European Union, come without import taxes.


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Conchita Turtle said:


> Don't know which is your country, but, usually, parcels from Massdrop to Spain, European Union, come without import taxes.


UK, now that would be a deal if there was no duty to pay. Been stung too many times by DHL n FedEx,who do they use.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army 241648 Men's GMT Brown Leather Strap Watch - $108 w/ coupon PSTARTEARLY

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Victorinox-Swiss-Army-241648-Mens-GMT-Brown-Leather-Strap-Watch-BRAND-NEW/162802310071?epid=2254267700&hash=item25e7c61bb7:g:fDkAAOSwZA1aZSqe


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

catcherus said:


> Bear in mind that, while the crown and caseback are stainless steel, the case is stated as steel, which Idk how it really stands time and elements.
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


"How it really stands time and elements".....really? It's a $10 watch!!!! I spend more than that when I go to McDonald's, and that gets pooped out in under 24 hours (and being McDonald's, usually MUCH less than 24 hours)!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> "How it really stands time and elements".....really? It's a $10 watch!!!! I spend more than that when I go to McDonald's, and that gets pooped out in under 24 hours (and being McDonald's, usually MUCH less than 24 hours)!


I would have thought a contributor to this thread would order off the dollar menu


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Kirk B said:


> DEAL - Zodiac Astrographic watch
> 
> There is a lot of history around this design, which I find interesting. Full retail is around $1,300 and there are a few different color variations. Amazon has one color at a good price right now. It caught my attention when it was around $750, but the price keeps dropping, currently at $713.67. Seems like a good deal, if this watch appeals to you.
> 
> ...


ZODIAC ASTROGRAPHIC DEAL UPDATE - Lowest of low price ever!!!

So... back in December Amazon dropped the price on the Zodiac Astrographic to around $600. Last month Watch Station came out with a similar price on the blue face version of this watch - automatic with STP 1-11 movement (which is very nice).

Now Watch Station has dropped the price further to $499 (blue face only). Sign up for their e-mail list and get a 15% discount that works for this watch and free shipping. Befrugal has 3% cash back, but I'm not sure if that would work with the 15% off code. If it does work, total cost would be $412.25 - by far the lowest I have ever seen this model.

ZODIAC Watch,Astrographic ZO6603 | WatchStation&reg Online Store

But there is MORE!!!

Watch Station also has some Zodiac Sea Dragons on sale now. $370 after discounts for the deployment clasp version or $330 for the standard leather band version. Both also with the STP 1-11 movement and both 40mm wide by 46mm long (39mm X 39mm is just the size of the bezel). Other versions discounted, here are some examples:

ZODIAC Watch,Sea Dragon Deployant Watch ZO9911 | WatchStation&reg Online Store

ZODIAC Watch,Sea Dragon ZO9904 | WatchStation&reg Online Store

Super Sea Wolf 53 in black also for $412.

ZODIAC Watch,Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression Watch ZO9257 | WatchStation&reg Online Store


----------



## JonasLa (Jan 19, 2015)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> UK, now that would be a deal if there was no duty to pay. Been stung too many times by DHL n FedEx,who do they use.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


I live in Belgium and ordered a Glycine Combat 6 36mm through Massdrop in January. They used DHL Global Mail for shipping. DHL handed the parcel over to the local mail service once it got in the country and I had to pay VAT+import duties, so I imagine this will be the same for the UK!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Kirk B said:


> ZODIAC ASTROGRAPHIC DEAL UPDATE - Lowest of low price ever!!!
> 
> So... back in December Amazon dropped the price on the Zodiac Astrographic to around $600. Last month Watch Station came out with a similar price on the blue face version of this watch - automatic with STP 1-11 movement (which is very nice).
> 
> ...


Sales tax in texas +8.25%.....

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Not a deal.

To all Hokusai owners, assume a lot hang out like me around here.

Just got mine this week but unfortunately the bezel is misaligned- it misses precisely all spots and it sits either on 6 or 0.

Am I the only one?
Do you know how to remove the bezel, trying to lift it bit it does not bulge.
If for sure only lifting will try harder.

Thanks,
Ivo


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

JonasLa said:


> I live in Belgium and ordered a Glycine Combat 6 36mm through Massdrop in January. They used DHL Global Mail for shipping. DHL handed the parcel over to the local mail service once it got in the country and I had to pay VAT+import duties, so I imagine this will be the same for the UK!


Bingo. Nothing slides under our customs noses. Ordered quite alot from creationwatches few years ago and didn't pay any duty, and last year ordered few to many Seiko p1 chronos n got a sweet reminder for payment.

So now there's only one seller left that's dutyfreeisandshop which I haven't had to pay any duty on.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> "How it really stands time and elements".....really? It's a $10 watch!!!! I spend more than that when I go to McDonald's, and that gets pooped out in under 24 hours (and being McDonald's, usually MUCH less than 24 hours)!


Lol  just mean to say it's not an SS case, which can maybe go unnoticed, and I don't know how that material works (if it gets stains and so on) but obviously you can't go wrong at this price point.

All this said, I'll rather eat my BigMac menu than buying a 10$ watch I would not wear.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Kirk B said:


> ZODIAC ASTROGRAPHIC DEAL UPDATE - Lowest of low price ever!!!


This is what this thread is all about. Thanks for the info, but more importantly the effort. It warms my heart. 

That LE chrono, one of 82, is what grabs my eye at $850 or better. Wow. Beauty.


----------



## LynnBob (Mar 29, 2007)

Ivo P said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> To all Hokusai owners, assume a lot hang out like me around here.
> 
> ...


Mine is exactly the same way. I guess I'll only be able to mark it up 75% now when I sell it. Anyway, I just tell myself it's a Seiko and that such an alignment problem is perfectly normal. Nothing to see here. Move along. That seems to make the hurt and dissonance go away. Still a great watch.

I seriously rarely find a diver with the bezel perfectly aligned.

Obligatory Deal Below....

Can't post a link, but Bathyshawaii (you can figure out how to get there) has 20% off the Benthic GMT. Brings it down to $401. This deal has been there awhile. It's just an OK deal and the watch does have a bezel. I'm only posting the Bathys deal 'cause (hopefully)....sooner or later....there might be more 100 Fathoms in stock. One of my favorite dive watches without the Bezel (and the consequent alignment issues).


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

Ivo P said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> To all Hokusai owners, assume a lot hang out like me around here.
> 
> ...


Mine is exactly the same. But when sitting at 0, the 15min mark and the 45min mark on the bezel seem to be aligned to me .
You can see the pic in my post that it sits on the 0 : Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #7 (2018) - Page 295

I would not call it "perfect" but good enough not to be noticeable and I am quite OCD.


----------



## brans1 (Nov 17, 2010)

My bezel is a little off at a few hours as well, not bad enough where I can't live with it but noticeable. It's a very nice watch though with a beautiful dial but I find it hard to believe it's an over $3000 watch. As a comparison, the new Longines Admiral GMT I mentioned I just got in this "bargain" thread yesterday seems much better quality, it really seems like a $3000 plus watch.


Ivo P said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> To all Hokusai owners, assume a lot hang out like me around here.
> 
> ...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

catcherus said:


> Bear in mind that, while the crown and caseback are stainless steel, the case is stated as steel, which Idk how it really stands time and elements.
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Gearbest wants $75 for this watch! The old Ali Express and Amazon UK listing say stainless steel case.

But I solved your problem, and I just bought the last one after doing the research! I'll let you know if it's any good.

Update - Full MSRP for this model was 799 RMB ($125.97 USD), and they were selling for that price. This is a minimalist watch brand by Fiyta, targeted at Chinese Millennials. These are not normally $10 watches, and on TaoBao, similar Jonas & Verus watches sell for over $100.


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Gearbest wants $75 for this watch! The old Ali Express and Amazon UK listing say stainless steel case.
> 
> But I solved your problem, and I just bought the last one after doing the research! I'll let you know if it's any good.


I will be waiting for your impressions

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

brans1 said:


> My bezel is a little off at a few hours as well, not bad enough where I can't live with it but noticeable. It's a very nice watch though with a beautiful dial but I find it hard to believe it's an over $3000 watch. As a comparison, the new Longines Admiral GMT I mentioned I just got in this "bargain" thread yesterday seems much better quality, it really seems like a $3000 plus watch.


Mine is a little off as well. Seems like a lot of us

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

LynnBob said:


> Can't post a link, but Bathyshawaii (you can figure out how to get there) has 20% off the Benthic GMT. Brings it down to $401. This deal has been there awhile. It's just an OK deal and the watch does have a bezel. I'm only posting the Bathys deal 'cause (hopefully)....sooner or later....there might be more 100 Fathoms in stock. One of my favorite dive watches without the Bezel (and the consequent alignment issues).


Here ya go.


----------



## jlowyz (Nov 5, 2016)

batmansk6 said:


> Mine is a little off as well. Seems like a lot of us
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Oh well, perhaps that's the reason why they are dumping this batch of watches at such prices?

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

jlowyz said:


> Oh well, perhaps that's the reason why they are dumping this batch of watches at such prices?
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


I doubt that sellers (gray or AD) open each box to check bezel alignment (I may be wrong though).
I would tend to think that the reason they dumped those at such prices is because it is 4 year old watches that did not sell so well at the price they were asking for. It was not even selling so well at the $811.25 price until someone highlighted the 20% HELLO18 code and the cashback offers that lowered those watches to a very attractive price where people would finally pull the trigger.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I’ve heard those bezels aren’t really tight. They should pop right off and let you rotate the spring to get a better alignment. 2-3 minutes with a $10 eBay watch kit.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> I've heard those bezels aren't really tight. They should pop right off and let you rotate the spring to get a better alignment. 2-3 minutes with a $10 eBay watch kit.


Thanks, mine is actually extremely tight and since I previously ruined one watch that way - I am a bit hesitant to start (if pulling with my nails do not show any signs of moving off).

Anyone succeeded?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

jlowyz said:


> Oh well, perhaps that's the reason why they are dumping this batch of watches at such prices?


I think that's unlikely; letting substandard products out the back door is not good for one's reputation...


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Ivo P said:


> Thanks, mine is actually extremely tight and since I previously ruined one watch that way - I am a bit hesitant to start (if pulling with my nails do not show any signs of moving off).
> 
> Anyone succeeded?


Hmm ya I'd be afraid to mess it up. I'll probably just send it back.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

kimloris said:


> Mine is exactly the same. But when sitting at 0, the 15min mark and the 45min mark on the bezel seem to be aligned to me .
> You can see the pic in my post that it sits on the 0 : Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #7 (2018) - Page 295
> 
> I would not call it "perfect" but good enough not to be noticeable and I am quite OCD.


Mine is also same. I checked its photos on the Jeanrichard website and the watch they used for photo is the same. I told my self it probably designed to sit on "0" and we are good for now. Since it does not have a bezel insert, removing bezel is not a solution in this case. You can only take out the clicking mechanism and make it friction bezel have no alignment issue anymore.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Around Christmastime somebody was looking for small divers for kids. Here are a few sub-$100 Women's Vic quartz divers. The dials appear to have a sunburst effect.

Victorinox Swiss Army Women's Active Summit XLT Watch 241417, 100m WR, 32mm x 8mm, mineral crystal, *non-standard lugs*. New on clearance at Ashford: $82. HELLO18 20% off takes it to *$65.60*. Amazon: $110. List: $425.
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/victorinox-swiss-army/active/summit-xlt/241417.pid










Victorinox Swiss Army Women's Summit Watch 241348. "*Store Display. Pristine Condition* - Never Worn. Original Box, Original Manual, Ashford 1 Year Warranty," *$65*.
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/victorinox-swiss-army/summit/241348-SD.pid









Victorinox Swiss Army Women's Active Summit XLT Watch 241350, quartz, 100m WR, 32mm x 8mm, mineral crystal, screw back case, *non-standard lugs*, new, *$98*. $110+ elsewhere. List: $425.
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/victorinox-swiss-army/active/summit-xlt/241350.pid


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

RyanD said:


> New Ball Diver for preorder for $1199.
> 
> https://shop.ballwatch.ch/diverwt


I've been so tempted by their pre-order's, just haven't pulled the trigger.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I have never seen a Ball that moved me.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

JLS36 said:


> I've been so tempted by their pre-order's, just haven't pulled the trigger.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I have the same watch, for what's it worth, its well worth the price, and I even paid slightly more than the pre-order price. Some people don't like such a busy dial, but I've always wanted a world time watch and this ticked all the boxes for me. It also helps that the watch is built like a tank.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

LynnBob said:


> Mine is exactly the same way. I guess I'll only be able to mark it up 75% now when I sell it. Anyway, I just tell myself it's a Seiko and that such an alignment problem is perfectly normal. Nothing to see here. Move along. That seems to make the hurt and dissonance go away. Still a great watch.
> 
> I seriously rarely find a diver with the bezel perfectly aligned.
> 
> ...


First post after being registered for 11 years! Wow! That has to be a record.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Penfold36 said:


> First post after being registered for 11 years! Wow! That has to be a record.


First post, and yet he has 117 followers. Something is off with the post count.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

Almost a deal / Maybe a deal

Citizen eco drive military chrono for under $150. Too big for me at 44 or 45, but kind of an interesting piece. Note feedback rating is a little low, 99.4%, which would be a yellow flag for me, as I'm a 99.7% kind of guy. But there are some other sellers out there who have this for only $10 more.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Ec...408556&hash=item2391f1c526:g:FtkAAOSw~gRVzWVC


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> I have never seen a Ball that moved me.


Have you seen the Deep Quest silver dial? I missed out on that crazy deal recently and I'm still not over it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

kimloris said:


> Mine is exactly the same. But when sitting at 0, the 15min mark and the 45min mark on the bezel seem to be aligned to me .
> You can see the pic in my post that it sits on the 0 : Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #7 (2018) - Page 295
> 
> I would not call it "perfect" but good enough not to be noticeable and I am quite OCD.


I guess I got lucky. Mine aligns perfectly at the triangle, right between the 6 and 0. The 45 and 15 both line up straight, but the lines on the bezel are both slightly lower than the index markers, maybe a millimeter or so. The only place I see any real alignment issue is at the bottom where the 30 on the bezel is not perfectly centered on the 6 o'clock index. It's slightly skewed towards the 3 in 30. Overall I'm happy with the alignment, even if it isn't absolutely perfect.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Ivo P said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> To all Hokusai owners, assume a lot hang out like me around here.
> 
> ...


Hmm mine looks alright I guess. Not too sure about the bezel construct to disassemble it though.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Funny (but not terribly surprising) that a company named Watch Station *International* doesn't ship outside the US.


----------



## cyansmoker (May 6, 2017)

NOT A DEAL: Definitely too small.



guyinwatch said:


> 2018 Heads Up! Flask Watch Thread?
> View attachment 12941575


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Catalyzt said:


> Almost a deal / Maybe a deal Citizen eco drive military chrono for under $150. Too big for me at 44 or 45, but kind of an interesting piece. _Note feedback rating is a little low, 99.4%, which would be a yellow flag for me, as I'm a 99.7% kind of guy._ But there are some other sellers out there who have this for only $10 more. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Ec...408556&hash=item2391f1c526:g:FtkAAOSw~gRVzWVC


 Hello, Can you please unfold what difference it makes for you between 99.4 and 99.7% ?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Catalyzt said:


> Almost a deal / Maybe a deal
> 
> Citizen eco drive military chrono for under $150. Too big for me at 44 or 45, but kind of an interesting piece. Note feedback rating is a little low, 99.4%, which would be a yellow flag for me, as I'm a 99.7% kind of guy. But there are some other sellers out there who have this for only $10 more.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Ec...408556&hash=item2391f1c526:g:FtkAAOSw~gRVzWVC


_*lePERFECT *_is a well known and trusted eBay seller here in F71 and this thread. I don't think a 99.4% satisfaction index is such a bad thing.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

manchette said:


> Hello, Can you please unfold what difference it makes for you between 99.4 and 99.7% ?


I'd say it's a joke.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

*Bulova Accutron II 98B218 Black Moon View on Bracelet @ Amazon - $79
*
_https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I6BMZ12
_

Another one for us Bulova Junkies.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

MacInFL said:


> *Bulova Accutron II 98B218 Black Moon View on Bracelet @ Amazon - $79
> *
> _https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I6BMZ12
> _
> ...


This looks really good. I've always been impressed with Bulova's sweeping seconds hand even though it's a quartz.


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

jamesezra said:


> This looks really good. I've always been impressed with Bulova's sweeping seconds hand even though it's a quartz.


NOT a Deal.

Personal fan of the bracelet as well.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Gonkl said:


> NOT a Deal.
> 
> Personal fan of the bracelet as well.


NOT A DEAL

yeah, the coffin bracelet is really unique. Tempted!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> I have never seen a Ball that moved me.


Balls dont do anything for me either....

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## brans1 (Nov 17, 2010)

There's a seller on Amazon selling a bunch of Oris's at excellent prices however they're refurbished and the seller doesn't really have any reviews, the seller name is Certified Factory Refurbished. They also have some Citizens. If they're refurbished by the Oris factory may be worth the risk trying one especially since they're shipped by Amazon and have free return shipping. Here's the link of the Oris watches:
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_...fst=as:off&rh=p_4:Oris&ie=UTF8&qid=1520252450


----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

Grovana Diver for $349 in both red and blue...41mm

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Grovana-Diver-1571.2136-25760.html









Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Balls dont do anything for me either....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I hear they've made some significant medical advances on that front


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford has the Hamilton Jazzmaster GMT automatic, black dial on bracelet, model H32695131, for $499 with coupon code 'AFFJZZ499'
Be Frugal rebate takes it to $474. Amazon wants $830, and the lowest price I see on ebay is $805.

Talk about tempted. Absolutely gorgeous; I'm a sucker for GMT watches; and I no longer own a Hamilton and would like to have one again. But I will refrain.

https://www.ashford.com/us/H32695131.pid


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton Jazzmaster GMT automatic, black dial on bracelet, model H32695131, for $499 with coupon code 'AFFJZZ499'
> Be Frugal rebate takes it to $474. Amazon wants $830, and the lowest price I see on ebay is $805.
> 
> Talk about tempted. Absolutely gorgeous; I'm a sucker for GMT watches; and I no longer own a Hamilton and would like to have one again. But I will refrain.
> ...


The silver version of this watch is gorgeous









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> The silver version of this watch is gorgeous
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Sure is. Got mine from Ashford for $499 - Amex $50 kick-back. I messed up the bracket while sizing so it's on a Lake House Leathers.


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Clockwork Synergy on eBay has 6 colors of 22mm premium nato with PVD hardware for $8 each or 35 for all 6. Free shipping. I have several; nice product. Having trouble with the link.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton Jazzmaster GMT automatic, black dial on bracelet, model H32695131, for $499 with coupon code 'AFFJZZ499'
> Be Frugal rebate takes it to $474. Amazon wants $830, and the lowest price I see on ebay is $805.
> 
> Talk about tempted. Absolutely gorgeous; I'm a sucker for GMT watches; and I no longer own a Hamilton and would like to have one again. But I will refrain.
> ...


Already Out of Stock.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

brans1 said:


> There's a seller on Amazon selling a bunch of Oris's at excellent prices however they're refurbished and the seller doesn't really have any reviews, the seller name is Certified Factory Refurbished. They also have some Citizens. If they're refurbished by the Oris factory may be worth the risk trying one especially since they're shipped by Amazon and have free return shipping. Here's the link of the Oris watches:
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_...fst=as:off&rh=p_4:Oris&ie=UTF8&qid=1520252450


There sure are some tasty, tempting deals to be found there (and Prime eligible, so you're covered with free returns, too)....


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Creation Watches eBay store has "Womens Day Deals": 10% off these women's and men's watches through March 12:

https://www.ebay.com/sme/creationwatches/Extra-10-off/so.html?_seedid=273051936847&_soffType=OrderSubTotalOffer&_soffid=5079966108&_trksid=p2047675.m2197 
Click the link "See all eligible items."

Prices and shipping are the same on their web store, but the -10% deal is through the eBay store only.

Most interesting to me are Orient Tristar 1980s cushion case reissues which flew in under my radar and seem to be out of production: black, blue and white dials (alas no gold).

They also have Orient Charlene, nice women's automatic, 31mm case and 16mm lugs. This one is $86.40 with the deal.


----------



## brans1 (Nov 17, 2010)

Great deal on a Swiss made Mido Multifort auto at $395 (does have a cut to fit strap but micro adjustments as well):
https://www.jomashop.com/mido-watch-m018-430-37-052-80.html


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

manchette said:


> Hello, Can you please unfold what difference it makes for you between 99.4 and 99.7% ?


Sure. My personal experience is that if feedback is less than 99.7% positive, there is at least a 30% chance that I'm going to get a watch that is in unacceptable condition-- not really new, has defects not visible in pictures, misaligned, etc.

Almost always, the seller will be responsive if I let them know that there's a problem, and eventually I will get a return or a refund. But that is too time consuming for me given my current occupation-- I just can't deal with a lot of email traffic & trips to UPS or the post office, my work is seasonal, and unplanned errands are a serious hardship.

If I stick with sellers who have 99.7% favorable feedback or better, the watch (or other product) is almost always fine when it is delivered.

Just my personal experience... obviously, there are no real hard and fast rules for this, and I'm being a little OCD!

UPDATE: If Houston says LePerfect is a reliable seller, that would totally change my assessment of the situation-- Houston's got way more experience than me, completely trust his judgement.

And yes, I am half-joking. 99.7% is actually my cutoff point, but I am fully aware that I'm being kind of capricious and arbitrary!

I am less busy during the summer, so from May to September, I'd probably be good down to 99.2% or so.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 14, 2014)

Catalyzt said:


> UPDATE: If Houston says LePerfect is a reliable seller, that would totally change my assessment of the situation-- Houston's got way more experience than me, completely trust his judgement.


I just bought two Casio divers from them. Quick shipping, well packaged, they made me happy.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/112850662445

Too good to be true?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/112850662445
> 
> Too good to be true?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


A good way to check on this is look at their other sales. This guy hasn't sold anything for over a year and the last things he sold were video games and movies. Almost certainly a scam.


----------



## Nessism (Dec 3, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/112850662445
> 
> Too good to be true?


Yes. Looks like a pricing mistake.

Edit: changed my mind. There are two different sellers on the US ebay site (supposedly) selling that same blue Promaster for about $35 each so clearly there is a scam afoot.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/112850662445
> 
> Too good to be true?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Definitely.


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> I've heard those bezels aren't really tight. They should pop right off and let you rotate the spring to get a better alignment. 2-3 minutes with a $10 eBay watch kit.


Oh jeez now all those flips will have misaligned AND bent bezels.


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Balls dont do anything for me either....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


TWSS


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

caktaylor said:


> Shop Worn has 15 percent off site-wide through end of day Monday with the code VALENTINE.
> 
> https://www.shopworn.com
> 
> For anyone unfamiliar with the site, they sell display model goods, including a fair selection of watches from Victorinox, Ball, and others.


Just a heads-up that Shop Worn regularly has a 10% off discount (aff10 or EBATES10) and Ayoungentrepreneur speaks well of them earlier in this thread. They had a limited edition watch that I wanted that is not made anymore. An AD I know said there is one watch left in the distribution channels in the United States that I could have for double the Shop Worn price! eBay used prices were slightly higher than the Shop Worn display model prices (before discount). So Shop Worn was the way to go! I contacted Larry at SW by e-mail and phone and he pretty readily offered me a code (sorry, specific to the product I bought) for 15% off instead of the regular 10%. So just FYI, it doesn't hurt to ask! I was already getting the best price available by a good margin, but another 15% off of a $2,400 watch was a pretty decent savings for me. 2 day shipping is free too and eBates has 2.5% cash back, but I doubt it will work with my discount code used.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/112850662445
> 
> Too good to be true?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Probably like this one
https://m.ebay.ca/itm/Citizen-Eco-D...3D263532186594&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

skunkworks said:


> Oh jeez now all those flips will have misaligned AND bent bezels.


The bezel is huge. It will pop off with no drama.


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Citizen Eco-Drive Chronograph CA0370-54E Men's Watch

*Citizen Eco-Drive Chronograph for* 108 - 10% (10,8$) = ≃*97$

*Use "CLEAR" at checkout

Pretty good looking piece imo, solid endlinks aswell


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Listing has been removed;


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Kirk B said:


> ZODIAC ASTROGRAPHIC DEAL UPDATE - Lowest of low price ever!!!
> 
> So... back in December Amazon dropped the price on the Zodiac Astrographic to around $600. Last month Watch Station came out with a similar price on the blue face version of this watch - automatic with STP 1-11 movement (which is very nice).
> 
> ...


Has anyone actually succeeded in getting the super Seawolf with the 15% off? Additionally, does anybody know if there's any state where Watch Station doesn't charge tax?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Strmwatch said:


> Already Out of Stock.


Ashford has a story display unit for $495
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/commerce+root/pre-owned/preowned+-+vintage+watches/H32695131-SD.pid


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

capisce1987 said:


> Has anyone actually succeeded in getting the super Seawolf with the 15% off? Additionally, does anybody know if there's any state where Watch Station doesn't charge tax?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I couldn't get it to work on the Astrographic


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

capisce1987 said:


> Has anyone actually succeeded in getting the super Seawolf with the 15% off? Additionally, does anybody know if there's any state where Watch Station doesn't charge tax?


Yes, I got it to work on the Super Sea Wolf 53, the Sea Dragons, and the Astrographic. I tried each one in my cart before posting the deal. Only one watch left on sale now though... looks like they closed the sale on the other models and some of them appear to have sold out.

If you go directly to my links it appears that the watch is still in stock, but the code won't work. That's because the watch isn't really in stock anymore (like the blue Astrographic). If you go to their sale page you will see that there is only one Zodiac watch still in stock and on sale and the code for 15% off and free shipping still works on it fine:

http://www.watchstation.com/en_US/s...=0&maxRecPerPg=80&pn=c&rec=1&imagePath=ZO9916


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Kirk B said:


> Yes, I got it to work on the Super Sea Wolf 53, the Sea Dragons, and the Astrographic. I tried each one in my cart before posting the deal. Only one watch left on sale now though... looks like they closed the sale on the other models and some of them appear to have sold out.


That's odd, by me it just shows "please enter a valid promo code"...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gsmayes (Feb 14, 2018)

eljay said:


> I couldn't get it to work on the Astrographic


Worked for me yesterday.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

capisce1987 said:


> That's odd, by me it just shows "please enter a valid promo code".


My experience: The Astrographic is listed in the Private Sale, so it's exempted from the 15% discount category for new mailing list subscribers.

Shipping at no charge.

The best deal I could find is using Lemoney for a 4% net rebate with their "turbo" option, if you qualify for it.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

capisce1987 said:


> That's odd, by me it just shows "please enter a valid promo code"...


I see the same thing now, but not yesterday. Yesterday they had two pages of Zodiac watches listed under that brand. Today they only have one page, 27 products. All of the "Sale" Zodiacs are gone off of the Zodiac page except for the $1,747 Limited Edition and the 15% code still works for that one:

Zodiac Men's Watches | WATCH STATION®

So... either they sold out of the models that were on sale yesterday or they have dropped them from the main page and cut the code from working with them. Either way that's part of why you have to watch this thread carefully because the good deals usually go quick either because of pricing errors that get caught or limited stock that gets snapped up. I hope those that did have their orders go through with the code get their watches, that was one sweet deal.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

cyansmoker said:


> NOT A DEAL: Definitely too small.


That's why you bring your wife....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

TDKFM said:


> That's why you bring your wife....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


there's not enough for one and you want him to share?


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

taike said:


> there's not enough for one and you want him to share?


She has two wrists

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

For those looking for a timeless vintage look in a slightly larger case, Ashford has the 42mm Rado D-Star on sale for $499 (free s&h) using the code SDSTARR499. MSRP of $1395 and 'regular' Ashford price of $865.










According to C3, the 3rd party Amazon price for this model has never dipped below $649:


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Roger Dubuis Excalibur Spider Skeleton Double Flying Tourbillon Men's Watch Model: RDDBEX0481

30% off this gemnation deal of the day watch. It must be a good deal, right? :think:


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

Crown and Buckle has some long length straps on sale for $28.
https://www.crownandbuckle.com/straps-by-type/sale-straps.html#page=0&top=1&
$25 and more will get you free shipping.


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

TheSanDiegan said:


> For those looking for a timeless vintage look in a slightly larger case, Ashford has the 42mm Rado D-Star on sale for $499 (free s&h) using the code SDSTARR499. MSRP of $1395 and 'regular' Ashford price of $865.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely watch, I bought the one with rose gold hands/indices from ToM last year at a slightly higher price. Great finish and accuracy, only very minor complaint is that the crown is small and stiff.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 14, 2014)

Kirk B said:


> So... either they sold out of the models that were on sale yesterday or they have dropped them from the main page and cut the code from working with them. Either way that's part of why you have to watch this thread carefully because the good deals usually go quick either because of pricing errors that get caught or limited stock that gets snapped up. I hope those that did have their orders go through with the code get their watches, that was one sweet deal.


The links still work but when you try to add them to your cart, it'll say "out of stock online." I got this yesterday on the blue Sea Dragon.


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

brans1 said:


> There's a seller on Amazon selling a bunch of Oris's at excellent prices however they're refurbished and the seller doesn't really have any reviews, the seller name is Certified Factory Refurbished. They also have some Citizens. If they're refurbished by the Oris factory may be worth the risk trying one especially since they're shipped by Amazon and have free return shipping. Here's the link of the Oris watches:
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_...fst=as:off&rh=p_4:Oris&ie=UTF8&qid=1520252450


I ordered one of those Oris 65 divers. Thanks for the post.

I'll post an update when it arrives later this week.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

yinzburgher said:


> Roger Dubuis Excalibur Spider Skeleton Double Flying Tourbillon Men's Watch Model: RDDBEX0481
> 
> 30% off this gemnation deal of the day watch. It must be a good deal, right? :think:


I'm assuming your tongue is firmly planted in cheek, but I'm skeptical that a watch with a price that approaches the median price of a house in the US is "affordable". :-d


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

ManOnTime said:


> I'm assuming your tongue is firmly planted in cheek, but I'm skeptical that a watch with a price that approaches the median price of a house in the US is "affordable". :-d


No judging on price here 

But judging on looks - that thing is hideous. Burn it with fire.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> No judging on price here
> 
> But judging on looks - that thing is hideous. Burn it with fire.


I was going to say that as well, but I thought one subjective comment was enough. ;-)


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

cairoanan said:


> No judging on price here
> 
> But judging on looks - that thing is hideous. Burn it with fire.


How do you tell the time on that thing

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ManOnTime said:


> I'm assuming your tongue is firmly planted in cheek, but I'm skeptical that a watch with a price that approaches the median price of a house in the US is "affordable". :-d


$183,500
less than an hour left


----------



## jlowyz (Nov 5, 2016)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> How do you tell the time on that thing
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


You whip out your phone and check the time! Heh

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> How do you tell the time on that thing
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


You ask your butler.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Kirk B said:


> I see the same thing now, but not yesterday. Yesterday they had two pages of Zodiac watches listed under that brand. Today they only have one page, 27 products. All of the "Sale" Zodiacs are gone off of the Zodiac page except for the $1,747 Limited Edition and the 15% code still works for that one:
> 
> Zodiac Men's Watches | WATCH STATION
> 
> So... either they sold out of the models that were on sale yesterday or they have dropped them from the main page and cut the code from working with them. Either way that's part of why you have to watch this thread carefully because the good deals usually go quick either because of pricing errors that get caught or limited stock that gets snapped up. I hope those that did have their orders go through with the code get their watches, that was one sweet deal.


Thanks for your help, I figured it doesn't hurt to try to call them up directly. Just got off the phone after placing an order with the 15% off discount. Unfortunately the tax really adds a nice chunk of money, but very nice deal all in all. Thanks for posting this in the first place!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> How do you tell the time on that thing
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


You ask your butler.

ETA: I guess great minds think alike.



cairoanan said:


> You ask your butler.


Really wish I had taken the extra half-minute to read through the rest of the thread before jumping on a reply. :roll:


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

Not a deal - just for some comic relief
I was checking the upcoming Amazon lighting deals when I stumbled on this: 
*BRIGADA Swiss Watches for Men*

I will not even put a link for this but it is so deceiving, you have the word "swiss" in the name and in the picture but Japanese movement and the watch is made in China (no judgment as I have a few of those).
At least they have the decency to put "Swiss brand, Swiss standard, Swiss quality (but not Swiss made)" in the specs to cover themselves from false advertising...
They give more insight in the Manufacturer other instructions as well...

At least on AlliXpress, the specs and poor translation are funny to read and you know what you get...
Quite in line with the recent podcast on drop-shipping that someone posted here and which was quite interesting to listen to.
Maybe I should have posted this in the AlliXpress thread...


----------



## DCGallenstein (Jul 23, 2013)

Tissot T-Navigator Automatic for $219 with code "DM1TS30." Free shipping.

Another reminder to follow Jomashop on Instagram for up to date information on deals.

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-wat...st_3.6&utm_medium=Social&utm_source=Instagram


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Dante231 said:


> I ordered one of those Oris 65 divers. Thanks for the post.
> 
> I'll post an update when it arrives later this week.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I ordered one also. Says it will arrive Thursday but hasn't shipped yet. I also don't see any info online anywhere about factory refurbished oris watches. I'm still a bit skeptical, but Amazon should be a pretty safe bet.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

TDKFM said:


> I ordered one also. Says it will arrive Thursday but hasn't shipped yet. I also don't see any info online anywhere about factory refurbished oris watches. I'm still a bit skeptical, but Amazon should be a pretty safe bet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Looking forward to seeing what arrives in the mail! Good luck, hope you get that Oris Sixty-Five, it is one helluva watch.


----------



## brans1 (Nov 17, 2010)

Your welcome. Good luck, I hope it turns out well, Oris 65 is a very nice watch. I see someone else ordered one as well so we'll have two reviews. I'm contemplating a couple as well. Like I said, since they're shipped by Amazon and have free returns shouldn't be any loss no matter the condition.


Dante231 said:


> I ordered one of those Oris 65 divers. Thanks for the post.
> 
> I'll post an update when it arrives later this week.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

TDKFM said:


> I ordered one also. Says it will arrive Thursday but hasn't shipped yet. I also don't see any info online anywhere about factory refurbished oris watches. I'm still a bit skeptical, but Amazon should be a pretty safe bet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk





ericlikeseatin said:


> Looking forward to seeing what arrives in the mail! Good luck, hope you get that Oris Sixty-Five, it is one helluva watch.





Dante231 said:


> I ordered one of those Oris 65 divers. Thanks for the post.
> 
> I'll post an update when it arrives later this week.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I too ordered a 65 (the Deuville on bracelet) late last night (west coast time) and at time of ordering said I should have it Thursday. Upon checking email this morning, it shows as shipped and that I should have it by 8pm TOMORROW NIGHT! Now let's see what we actually receive and if my 3% BeFrugal cash back shows in my account any time soon...


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Yes, thanks for posting that Oris deal. For some reason spending over $1k on a diver with a 100m rating bugged me, but this made it a little easier. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

I bought a Seastrong diver from this seller, so its legit. Alpina Alpiner $495
ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Alpiner-Silver-Dial-Stainless-Steel-Mens-Watch-AL-550SRN5AQ6B/292467544784
You can probably offer less


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Really wish I had taken the extra half-minute to read through the rest of the thread before jumping on a reply. :roll:


This is not the first time the exact same phrase has been uttered multiple times on this forum. So why all the Invicta hate, anyway? Also, is Rolex overrated?


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

guyinwatch said:


> I bought a Seastrong diver from this seller, so its legit. Alpina Alpiner $495
> ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Alpiner-Silver-Dial-Stainless-Steel-Mens-Watch-AL-550SRN5AQ6B/292467544784?epid=9014959991&hash=item44186c92d0:g:z~wAAOSwquBajj~r
> You can probably offer less


Is this a quartz or automatic? I saw conflicting information on this one.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

guyinwatch said:


> I bought a Seastrong diver from this seller, so its legit. Alpina Alpiner $495
> ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Alpiner-Silver-Dial-Stainless-Steel-Mens-Watch-AL-550SRN5AQ6B/292467544784?epid=9014959991&hash=item44186c92d0:g:z~wAAOSwquBajj~r
> You can probably offer less


Description does NOT match the picture or model number: "Alpina Alpiner Silver Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch AL-550SRN5AQ6B. 40 mm stainless steel case with a silver dial, a scratch resistant sapphire crystal, and silver hands and index hour markers. Minute markers around the rim. Luminous hands. Date window at the 3 o'clock position. Antimagnetic. Antishock. Hands: hours, minutes, and seconds. Case thickness of 9 mm. Screw down crown. 17 mm silver stainless steel band with a deployment clasp. Quartz movement and water resistant up to 100 meters. Style: Dress watches. Alpiner series."

Quartz? 17mm bracelet? 40mm case?

If it's legitimately the 44mm Alpiner 4 GMT, then this is probably the lowest I've ever seen it for. If it turns out to be whatever watch the description is supposed to be attached to, well then...not so much.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

Earn 8% eBayBucks in the App
Or 6% onsite. Two days only! Minimum $25 purchase.


Ends 3/7, 11: 59pm PT. See details.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

tanksndudes said:


> This is not the first time the exact same phrase has been uttered multiple times on this forum. So why all the Invicta hate, anyway? Also, is Rolex overrated?


Inorite? Difference here is I very well may have set the record for "knee-jerk posting with only two unread posts left in the thread." Also, is Rolex overrated?


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

TDKFM said:


> I ordered one also. Says it will arrive Thursday but hasn't shipped yet. I also don't see any info online anywhere about factory refurbished oris watches. I'm still a bit skeptical, but Amazon should be a pretty safe bet.


I wouldn't worry. My take on 'factory refurbished' is positive, as you're getting something that has been individually inspected and verified by the manufacturer before re-releasing it into the wild, and thus has likely undergone a greater degree of scrutiny in the QC process than a standard line item product. If I hadn't just bought the Terrascope I would be down with adding a 65 to the stable.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

I think someone was raving about this watch a while ago, it
s $299 now, don't remember the price back then :










https://www.upscaletime.com/product...teel-swiss-made-automatic-mens-watch-01mamarr


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Pneuma said:


> Is this a quartz or automatic? I saw conflicting information on this one.


The watch on the pic with that model reference is for sure an automatic but I think something is indeed amiss, the description is off and the price for this model is a little too low , even for a "bargain" :think:


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

thechin said:


> I think someone was raving about this watch a while ago, it
> s $299 now, don't remember the price back then :
> 
> https://www.upscaletime.com/product...teel-swiss-made-automatic-mens-watch-01mamarr


Good goly that thing is ugly. It's big and fat and ugly... kind of reminds me of my ex-wife. Except this watch is all good and warm and wonderful inside with a Swiss ETA movement, whereas my ex-wife is just pure evil inside! :-d

Seriously though that's a pretty unique and interesting watch. I actually really like it, but then I just bought a U-Boat so by most standards I probably have poor taste! I can't find any other discounts or cash back available. Newegg sells the same watch from the same seller with free shipping and they've got a tiny bit of cash back. Any other options?

EDIT - By the way the history is that the chrono model was mentioned back in 2016 when it was on sale for $499. This version (available in several colors at this price) was mentioned in October last year when it was $515 on Amazon and then again at Christmas 2017 when it was $299. So this does not appear to be a new sale. World of Watches had it for sale at the same price Oct 2017.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Rakuten US, sitewide, 10% off code SAVE10, orders over $100 15% off code SAVE15 plus Ebates 2%.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

PetWatch said:


> Rakuten US, sitewide, 10% off code SAVE10, orders over $100 15% off code SAVE15 plus Ebates 2%.


Capped at $15 and $50 I believe.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Good catch, $35 and $50 today only.


----------



## Jonas_85 (Dec 16, 2017)

TheSanDiegan said:


> I wouldn't worry. My take on 'factory refurbished' is positive, as you're getting something that has been individually inspected and verified by the manufacturer before re-releasing it into the wild, and thus has likely undergone a greater degree of scrutiny in the QC process than a standard line item product. If I hadn't just bought the Terrascope I would be down with adding a 65 to the stable.


I agree with this. I also have to say I folded and bought a Oris Aquis. Should be here Thursday. Can't go wrong with the free Amazon returns. Really wondering if they are just NOS or actually Oris refurbished. Should be interesting to see what shows up.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

PetWatch said:


> Rakuten US, sitewide, 10% off code SAVE10, orders over $100 15% off code SAVE15 plus Ebates 2%.


G-Shock Gulfman GW-9110, solar and MB6 atomic, regular price: $140, which is the lowest price on ebay (by the same seller, btw). After 15% discount: *$119*. Free shipping. Amazon: $218.

From Rakuten:
"*10%* Off Sitewide Coupon: 10% discount up to $35 maximum discount valid from 3/6/18 at 12:00AM (PST) until 3/6/18 at 11:59PM (PST) *or until promotional funding is exhausted*, whichever occurs first."
"*15%* Off Sitewide Coupon : 15% discount up to $50 maximum discount when total value amounts to $100 or more (excluding tax and shipping) valid from 3/6/18 at 12:00AM (PST) until 3/6/18 at 11:59PM (PST) *or until promotional funding is exhausted*, whichever occurs first"

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/worlds-best-deals/product/889232149875N/

Photo from interwebs:


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

DCGallenstein said:


> Tissot T-Navigator Automatic for $219 with code "DM1TS30." Free shipping.
> 
> Another reminder to follow Jomashop on Instagram for up to date information on deals.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-wat...st_3.6&utm_medium=Social&utm_source=Instagram


This more subtle colorway is also available at that price: *$219.99 with code BF1TS30*. Amazon: $269. List: $775. 44mm x 12.5mm, sapphire crystal, ETA 2836-2 movement, 100m WR, unidirectional bezel. Model T062.430.17.057.00

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0624301705700.html


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

PetWatch said:


> Rakuten US, sitewide, 10% off code SAVE10, orders over $100 15% off code SAVE15 plus Ebates 2%.


Seiko SNA411 Flight Alarm Chronograph, quartz, domed crystal, 42mm x 13mm, 200m WR, $300 drops to *$255* with 15% discount. $287 on Long Island Watch, $284 on ebay, $335 on Amazon. List: $475.

The seller is PassTheWatch, and on their site it is also $300.

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/passthewatch/product/SNA411/

From an ebay listing:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Interesting that they cap at such low $ amounts after doing the recent 20% with unlimited cash back. I wonder if those were teaser promos to get people shopping on RG. Think we will see the 20% again?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

there was a rumor that the RG might do 25 percent cashback in the near future (rumor read on this thread...)
i myself am actually very surprised how frequent the 20 percent was...



valuewatchguy said:


> Interesting that they cap at such low $ amounts after doing the recent 20% with unlimited cash back. I wonder if those were teaser promos to get people shopping on RG. Think we will see the 20% again?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Kirk B said:


> Good goly that thing is ugly. It's big and fat and ugly... kind of reminds me of my ex-wife. Except this watch is all good and warm and wonderful inside with a Swiss ETA movement, whereas my ex-wife is just pure evil inside! :-d
> 
> Seriously though that's a pretty unique and interesting watch. I actually really like it, but then I just bought a U-Boat so by most standards I probably have poor taste! I can't find any other discounts or cash back available. Newegg sells the same watch from the same seller with free shipping and they've got a tiny bit of cash back. Any other options?
> 
> EDIT - By the way the history is that the chrono model was mentioned back in 2016 when it was on sale for $499. This version (available in several colors at this price) was mentioned in October last year when it was $515 on Amazon and then again at Christmas 2017 when it was $299. So this does not appear to be a new sale. World of Watches had it for sale at the same price Oct 2017.


I know beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but I'd go with your first impression with this one. I'm honestly not sure if that's a crown or a conjoined watch fetus - it looks like it could be Quattro complication.

And then there's this nugget from the upscaletime.com page:



> "This watch comes with the power reserve of 40 hours and the 50m of power resistance as well."


That was it for me. No fn way just 50m of power resistance is enough to resist my swag.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> G-Shock Gulfman GW-9110, solar and MB6 atomic, regular price: $140, which is the lowest price on ebay (by the same seller, btw). After 15% discount: *$119*. Free shipping. Amazon: $218.


It's not quite as good of a deal as the one above, but if you are looking for the GW-9110 you can get them at Sam's Club for $140. I got mine from there and love it.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Interesting that they cap at such low $ amounts after doing the recent 20% with unlimited cash back. I wonder if those were teaser promos to get people shopping on RG. Think we will see the 20% again?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I think the regular Rakuten site always has had low caps on the coupons. Rakuten Global however is a different story. Loving my seikos from RG!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

PetWatch said:


> Rakuten US, sitewide, 10% off code SAVE10, orders over $100 15% off code SAVE15 plus Ebates 2%.


Cool. That can get you a white dialed sapphire coated 100m swiss quartz Terragraph for about $75

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/worlds-best-deals/product/046928083039N/

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

thechin said:


> The watch on the pic with that model reference is for sure an automatic but I think something is indeed amiss, the description is off and the price for this model is a little too low , even for a "bargain" :think:


The watch is a 40mm automatic. Drummer saw that the description was copied from CWS. The B on the end of the reference number indicates that it is 40mm, not 44. 
As for something being amiss, this seller (not me)seems to have a line on Alpinas and sells them for great prices(theory involves an AD near them that closed last year); I have purchased 3(flipper!!). You can always ask for pictures, he/she will oblige. 
If you are skeptical, remember to buy the watch and not the deal!! I'll post pics when mine arrives. 
I take a lot from this thread, just trying to give back


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

guyinwatch said:


> The watch is a 40mm automatic. Drummer saw that the description was copied from CWS. The B on the end of the reference number indicates that it is 40mm, not 44.
> As for something being amiss, this seller (not me)seems to have a line on Alpinas and sells them for great prices(theory involves an AD near them that closed last year); I have purchased 3(flipper!!). You can always ask for pictures, he/she will oblige.
> If you are skeptical, remember to buy the watch and not the deal!! I'll post pics when mine arrives.
> I take a lot from this thread, just trying to give back


Ah, I am now confused, what you're saying makes sense but I cannot see this model on Alpina's site or any other legit site, other than ebay and CWS, I'm talking mostly about the 40mm size, maybe it's a whole new model altogether ?


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

thechin said:


> Ah, I am now confused, what you're saying makes sense but I cannot see this model on Alpina's site or any other legit site, other than ebay and CWS, I'm talking mostly about the 40mm size, maybe it's a whole new model altogether ?


I just asked the seller, who told me it's a 44mm case....

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

guyinwatch said:


> The watch is a 40mm automatic. Drummer saw that the description was copied from CWS. The B on the end of the reference number indicates that it is 40mm, not 44.
> As for something being amiss, this seller (not me)seems to have a line on Alpinas and sells them for great prices(theory involves an AD near them that closed last year); I have purchased 3(flipper!!). You can always ask for pictures, he/she will oblige.
> If you are skeptical, remember to buy the watch and not the deal!! I'll post pics when mine arrives.
> I take a lot from this thread, just trying to give back


Actually, I think the B stands for Bracelet, because that is the only difference in the models on Alpina's site, the models that don't have B at the end are all on straps. 
...I may be wrong ....


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Roy Hobbs said:


> Cool. That can get you a white dialed sapphire coated 100m swiss quartz Terragraph for about $75
> 
> https://www.rakuten.com/shop/worlds-best-deals/product/046928083039N/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Under $70 shipped from TJMaxx.

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...raph-Leather-And-Nylon-Strap-Watch/1000318726


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Ochstin GA019A* Automatic watch - $75.68 >> *w/Promo Code "$15off-WT" = $60.68*
42mm x 11.56mm stainless steel case, Miyota 8215 movement, sapphire crystal, checkerboard texture on both dial and case sides, bracelet with solid end links and butterfly clasp, signed crown


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> *Ochstin GA019A* Automatic watch - $75.68 >> *w/Promo Code "$15off-WT" = $60.68*
> 42mm x 11.56mm stainless steel case, Miyota 8215 movement, sapphire crystal, checkerboard texture on both dial and case sides, bracelet with solid end links and butterfly clasp, signed crown


Sometimes I get tempted by these Gearbest deals, as it seems like decent specs for the money ..until I see "Atuomatic" on the dial....


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

Surprised this hasn't been posted:
Massdrop has the Armand Nicolet J09 for $749 on Rubber, $899.99 on bracelet, multiple dial options. Last time they were on massdrop they were $1299 and that was thought to be a good deal. They were on TOM a few days ago at $1399 - 20% (that one day w/ sitewide 20%) and I almost bit, at this price it was a no brainer. Don't know how they got this low all of a sudden.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/armand-nicolet-j09-automatic-watch


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

solstice15 said:


> Surprised this hasn't been posted:
> Massdrop has the Armand Nicolet J09 for $749 on Rubber, $899.99 on bracelet, multiple dial options. Last time they were on massdrop they were $1299 and that was thought to be a good deal. They were on TOM a few days ago at $1399 - 20% (that one day w/ sitewide 20%) and I almost bit, at this price it was a no brainer. Don't know how they got this low all of a sudden.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/armand-nicolet-j09-automatic-watch


These watches have always intrigued, and I've almost bit the bullet a few times, but lack of knowledge on the quality/finishing of them has held me back. Are the overall opinions positive?


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

guyinwatch said:


> I bought a Seastrong diver from this seller, so its legit. Alpina Alpiner $495
> ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Alpiner-Silver-Dial-Stainless-Steel-Mens-Watch-AL-550SRN5AQ6B/292467544784
> You can probably offer less


That link wasn't working for me, so I've copied it here.

Regarding the watch, man I came close to pulling the trigger on this when it was offered by CWS for $150 more. But tempting as it may be, it just seems to be a watch that wears Universally Ginormous regardless of wrist size:


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

I think those last two need to loosen the strap a bit.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

TheSanDiegan said:


> That link wasn't working for me, so I've copied it here.
> 
> Regarding the watch, man I came close to pulling the trigger on this when it was offered by CWS for $150 more. But tempting as it may be, it just seems to be a watch that wears Universally Ginormous regardless of wrist size:


Yup - wears pretty large - here it is on my 8 inch wrist before I sold it.

Also difficult to tell time at a glance and the date is next to useless. Three strikes and yer out!

Still a great price for under $500 if you can stand those attributes.










Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

raheelc said:


> These watches have always intrigued, and I've almost bit the bullet a few times, but lack of knowledge on the quality/finishing of them has held me back. Are the overall opinions positive?


Looking at the case and the end link fitment, I'm thinking these are much better watches than people think. I won't be surprised if someone bites and the review makes them a Bargain darling.


----------



## Conchita Turtle (Feb 7, 2010)

raheelc said:


> These watches have always intrigued, and I've almost bit the bullet a few times, but lack of knowledge on the quality/finishing of them has held me back. Are the overall opinions positive?


Calibre 2846 with custom rotor.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/eta-2846-zeno-de-luxe-252621.html


----------



## Jean-Michel Basquiat (Nov 13, 2017)

Was no longer able to find it at those prices..

Suggestions anyone?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

sobwanhoser said:


> Sometimes I get tempted by these Gearbest deals, as it seems like decent specs for the money ..until I see "Atuomatic" on the dial....


Wow. I missed that, because my brain just expected the correct spelling. I doubled checked, to make sure I didn't get a bad set of photos, and they are all like that, every listing, and every colorway.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Jean-Michel Basquiat said:


> Was no longer able to find it at those prices..
> 
> Suggestions anyone?


Suggestion: Act sooner next time

"Things may come to those who wait, but only the things left by those who hustle."

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

Not A Deal: Wondering if anyone has gotten their Oris "Certified Refurbished" from Amazon yet? I am interested to see what the deal with these are, mine doesn't arrive until tomorrow.


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

BudLynn said:


> Not A Deal: Wondering if anyone has gotten their Oris "Certified Refurbished" from Amazon yet? I am interested to see what the deal with these are, mine doesn't arrive until tomorrow.


A few folks are expecting their Oris watches from that seller to arrive today. I'm looking forward to hearing back from them!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> Looking at the case and the end link fitment, I'm thinking these are much better watches than people think. I won't be surprised if someone bites and the review makes them a Bargain darling.


Agreed, they look like the finishing is excellent. Only reason I haven't jumped on the MD drop or on ToM is because of the lack of a return policy in case I don't like the watch.


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

ericlikeseatin said:


> A few folks are expecting their Oris watches from that seller to arrive today. I'm looking forward to hearing back from them!


Fingers crossed everything is on the up and up with them, as it appears all of the 65 Divers are now gone. I have been in love with that watch since I first seen it, only wish I would of been quick enough to grab one on a bracelet.


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

BudLynn said:


> Fingers crossed everything is on the up and up with them, as it appears all of the 65 Divers are now gone. I have been in love with that watch since I first seen it, only wish I would of been quick enough to grab one on a bracelet.


I wish I had jumped on the deal as well! By the time I had summoned my courage, all of the 65 Divers were gone!


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

ericlikeseatin said:


> I wish I had jumped on the deal as well! By the time I had summoned my courage, all of the 65 Divers were gone!


You snooze, u lose

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## bomccorkle (Mar 7, 2018)

Just a quick question,I have recently become quite amused by the watch thing and am interested in a deep blue nato. In looking thru the interwebs it seems there are BIG sales there but how often do they come and go???


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

bomccorkle said:


> Just a quick question,I have recently become quite amused by the watch thing and am interested in a deep blue nato. In looking thru the interwebs it seems there are BIG sales there but how often do they come and go???


There seems to always be a Deep Blue coupon, right now the code DEEP gets 40% off


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

bomccorkle said:


> Just a quick question,I have recently become quite amused by the watch thing and am interested in a deep blue nato. In looking thru the interwebs it seems there are BIG sales there but how often do they come and go???





BudLynn said:


> There seems to always be a Deep Blue coupon, right now the code DEEP gets 40% off


I had actually read that as a request for a deep-blue NATO strap until I read the Deep Blue answer. It's amazing the difference a little attention to capitalization can make... it's the difference between helping your Uncle Jack off a horse, and helping your uncle jack off a horse.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

solstice15 said:


> Surprised this hasn't been posted:
> Massdrop has the Armand Nicolet J09 for $749 on Rubber, $899.99 on bracelet, multiple dial options. Last time they were on massdrop they were $1299 and that was thought to be a good deal. They were on TOM a few days ago at $1399 - 20% (that one day w/ sitewide 20%) and I almost bit, at this price it was a no brainer. Don't know how they got this low all of a sudden.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/armand-nicolet-j09-automatic-watch


That's the lowest price I've ever seen on this beautiful series from AN, and they appear to be exquisitely finished from all pictures I've seen. The only thing preventing me from jumping on a bracelet version is a buyer's comment that it's not very long and was too tight to wear on a 7.75" wrist. Since that's the size of my wrist I'll have to pass.


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

TheSanDiegan said:


> I had actually read that as a request for a deep-blue NATO strap until I read the Deep Blue answer. It's amazing the difference a little attention to capitalization can make... it's the difference between helping your Uncle Jack off a horse, and helping your uncle jack off a horse.


That very well may be what they are looking for, if that is the case I recommend Panatime. Never done me wrong in the Nato/Zulu world


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

*Bulova Accu Swiss 63C121 Tellaro Blue Dial Chronograph Automatic (Refurb) - ebay - $325 (8% ebucks available)
*
This just popped up this morning. Sold by WatchesHalfPrice, has full 3 year Bulova warranty. Of the 3 available, only 1 is remaining.

IMO, this is the Tellaro chrono to own. It commands a premium but the blue dial is something special. Bracelet is excellent.

Price is $325. If you qualify, there is a 8% ebucks available if you run the transaction thru the ebay app on your mobile device (6% standard browser), bringing the cost down to $299.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Accu-Swiss-Mens-63C121-Tellaro-Chronograph-Automatic-42mm-Sport-Watch/292473999992?

I would put up a pic but for some unknown reason, WUS is not allowing me to do that???


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

MacInFL said:


> *Bulova Accu Swiss 63C121 Tellaro Blue Dial Chronograph Automatic (Refurb) - ebay - $325 (8% ebucks available)
> *
> This just popped up this morning. Sold by WatchesHalfPrice, has full 3 year Bulova warranty. Of the 3 available, only 1 is remaining.
> 
> ...


Does anyone know what movement is inside of these Tellaros? I remember reading some Bulova chronohgraphs had better movements than others, but could be mistaken?


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Conchita Turtle said:


> Calibre 2846 with custom rotor.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/eta-2846-zeno-de-luxe-252621.html


Wow, this is really disappointing. I got pretty excited there when Massdrop said, "Featuring the manufacturer's own AN2846-9 23-jewel automatic movement"

A Swiss watch with a manufacturer's own in-house movement for under $1,000 is pretty amazing, but the Massdrop information is just plain wrong. Maybe they've got a custom rotor on the ETA 2846 movement, but that still wouldn't make it in-house, which is how I interpret "manufacturer's own... movement". Lots of folks have custom signed rotors on ETA movements under $1,000. Still, looks like a nice watch for the price.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

ericlikeseatin said:


> I wish I had jumped on the deal as well! By the time I had summoned my courage, all of the 65 Divers were gone!


There are definitely other Oris deals still to be had from this seller. A few that immediately come to mind are the Staghorn LE for $903.99, some other (full size, 43mm) Aquis' starting as low as $681.99 and the Big Crown ProPilot GMT for $944.99. These are all cheaper than what pre-owned go for on the 'bay and here you're getting the speed and safety net of Amazon Prime.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

sobwanhoser said:


> Sometimes I get tempted by these Gearbest deals, as it seems like decent specs for the money ..until I see "Atuomatic" on the dial....


An opportunity to create watch dial history: https:// www.urbandictionary.com/tags.php?tag=atuomatic

Also, Ochstin redeems itself with model GA007B, which is quite nice for the money, and has correct spelling.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*CLOSEOUT*_

*Guanqin GJ16058* - Automatic, Sapphire - $41.90 >> Coupon Code "*$8off-WT*" =* $33.90*
40mm x 12mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, Dixmont Guangzhou DG2803 movement, display back, leather strap


----------



## Vermonster (May 8, 2017)

An automatic with sapphire on a leather strap for $33 is kind of crazy.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

From Slickdeals. Great price for the movement.

Available options (price after *SDNAVYK399* code):

Hamilton Men's Khaki Navy Automatic GMT Watch (Black/Yellow, H77645333) *$399*
*Hamilton Men's Khaki Navy Automatic GMT Watch (Black/Red, H77635333) $399*
*
https://www.ashford.com/us/cat68003...s+LLC&LinkName=Ashford+Catalog&PubCID=1122587
*


----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)

ericlikeseatin said:


> A few folks are expecting their Oris watches from that seller to arrive today. I'm looking forward to hearing back from them!


Same here...anyone recieve a watch yet? Just pulled the trigger on an Oris Aquis Red Limited (Last one they had) and hoping I get what I purchased.


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Bulova moonwatch on bracelet 
£289.00 delivered via Amazon

Bulova Men's Designer Chronograph Watch Stainless Steel Bracelet - Black Dial Lunar Pilot Wrist Watch 96B258 https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01FSM4SMU/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_7ggOAbMJVWYNM

The one on leather is just under £500. This one just doesn't come with the wooden box n NATO strap

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

KANESTER said:


> Same here...anyone recieve a watch yet? Just pulled the trigger on an Oris Aquis Red Limited (Last one they had) and hoping I get what I purchased.


UPS tracking states my Deauville should be here sometime by 8pm PST tonight (however, as luck would have it, there is a major gas leak on my street less than a mile away forcing road closures...so we'll see).


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

justin86 said:


> From Slickdeals. Great price for the movement.
> 
> Available options (price after *SDNAVYK399* code):
> 
> ...


I am liking these, nice movement inside indeed, just a bit worried about having 3 crowns, kinda looks a little odd to me.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

dumberdrummer said:


> UPS tracking states my Deauville should be here sometime by 8pm PST tonight (however, as luck would have it, there is a major gas leak on my street less than a mile away forcing road closures...so we'll see).


You live near Fashion Valley?


----------



## Griff_Doge (May 3, 2016)

Just got an email from Joma about this one being $599. Thought it was real purdy.

https://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch...8/03/07+Tory+Burch+&+Oris+Wed+Exclusive+Email


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

ericlikeseatin said:


> I wish I had jumped on the deal as well! By the time I had summoned my courage, all of the 65 Divers were gone!


I got lucky, I was a few beers in and my income tax check showed up in my account that day too.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

BudLynn said:


> I am liking these, nice movement inside indeed, just a bit worried about having 3 crowns, kinda looks a little odd to me.


I had this one. Yes three crowns can be a little hassle. 
If you are thinking about buying it solely because of the GMT function I would suggest you should look into some other options IMO this is not an efficient GMT design. Otherwise the watch is great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

TheSanDiegan said:


> You live near Fashion Valley?


In the thick of it, baby!


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

Not a deal.
Who here just grabbed the Longines chrono from TJX?


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

dumberdrummer said:


> In the thick of it, baby!


Looks all kinds of jacked up down there still. My wife works in the area and was sent home; I expect her back in 4-6 months.


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

solstice15 said:


> Surprised this hasn't been posted:
> Massdrop has the Armand Nicolet J09 for $749 on Rubber, $899.99 on bracelet, multiple dial options. Last time they were on massdrop they were $1299 and that was thought to be a good deal. They were on TOM a few days ago at $1399 - 20% (that one day w/ sitewide 20%) and I almost bit, at this price it was a no brainer. Don't know how they got this low all of a sudden.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/armand-nicolet-j09-automatic-watch


looks like it was too good to be true...Just got a cancelation email stating: 
"It's been brought to our attention that due to a miscommunication, we are unable to source these items at the price originally offered on the drop. You do have our sincerest apologies for any inconvenience this may cause."


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> Not a deal.
> Who here just grabbed the Longines chrono from TJX?


The Knave of Hearts


----------



## jima (Sep 3, 2013)

My local TJ Maxx store had the G Shock model GSTS130L-1A for $159.00. $300.00 at Princeton, $249.00 at Amazon, $249.00 on Ebay. I'm not a big fan of plastic G Shocks (or digital only) but this ticks a lot of boxes: G Shock, Ani-Digi, Metal with leather band, 200 WR, Solar, Lights both the face and digital, Battery level indicator, Power saver etc. Actually quite light (I thought it might be Ti) especially compared to the INOX deal I got there. And as with the INOX deals stock seems to vary store to store so YMMV. Sorry, can't post pics


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko SRPC25K Automatic, new, 4R36 movement, Prospex turtle in new deep blue colorway. 45mm x 13mm, 200m WR, *$315* from areatrend's ebay store (same price from areatrend on Amazon). Next ebay price: $399.

WUS watch discussion: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/offi...c25-srpc23-thread-post-your-pics-4616873.html

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...ss-Steel-Automatic-Fashion-Watch/132527488415

Image from above thread:


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Maybe a deal.

Seiko Presage SPB043J1, 6R27 movement, 40.5mm x 13.1mm (per Creation), 100m WR, sapphire crystal, *$501 (or make an offer) + S&H from Singapore*, $622 on Rakuten Global.

This was for sale from Creation a year ago for $479. But now it seems harder to find. Anyhow, it suggests that they have room to budge on the price.

I have purchased a watch from this seller and was pleased. I used tracked shipping.
https://www.chronograph-divers.com/spb043j1-spb043-seiko-presage-automatic-mens-watch/










Image from RG listing:


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

TDKFM said:


> I got lucky, I was a few beers in and my income tax check showed up in my account that day too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Wow! Beer, money and watches! That's a red letter day!

FWIW, my Diver 65 won't be here 'til Friday. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

It’s interesting that in the affordables people talk about tax refunds and watches, versus in higher end forums people talk about having to sell watches to pay taxes. Never noticed till this year.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> It's interesting that in the affordables people talk about tax refunds and watches, versus in higher end forums people talk about having to sell watches to pay taxes. Never noticed till this year.


That's funny. Good observation.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Not a deal...but being an unrepentant divewatchaholic, had to put this up. Just rec'd email from Orient announcing their new Triton Diver. Looks like they hit it out of the park. ISO certified, sapphire, same movement as in the revered Saturation Diver, good bracelet, power reserve meter...MSRP starting @ $655. If street price is under $400, this should be a very competitive mid-tier diver.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

BudLynn said:


> Does anyone know what movement is inside of these Tellaros? I remember reading some Bulova chronohgraphs had better movements than others, but could be mistaken?


These are 7750s-- I forget who resolved this issue definitively (I keep thinking it was WorthTheWrist, but now I'm not so sure) but pictures have been provided and vetted here.)

I agree that the blue one is the one to have, and I do like mine very much. I am glad this watch is getting more attention (Really? Why do I care? Because I've gone completely insane since I took up this hobby, obviously) and I do think it's kind of the Ultimate Starter Automatic Chronograph.

Just remember the Great Tellaro Caveats:

* Heavy and thick with flat polished bezel = bezel scratches very easily.
* Low WR (30m)
* Bracelet cannot be sized for wrists smaller than 6.5 inches

And the Great Tellaro Advantages:

* Ridiculously accurate for this price point (at least in my experience and per random anecdotal reports.)
* Very legible.
* Great value.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BudLynn said:


> Does anyone know what movement is inside of these Tellaros? I remember reading some Bulova chronohgraphs had better movements than others, but could be mistaken?


Tellaro is 7750










Above photo posted by WUS user @dote, in this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/under-$500-automatic-chronograph-post-here-4507749-2.html


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Catalyzt said:


> * Bracelet cannot be sized for wrists smaller than 6.5 inches.


I have no automatic Bulovas, but this is also the case for all of the Accutron II/Precisionist models I've bought.


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

MacInFL said:


> Not a deal...but being an unrepentant divewatchaholic, had to put this up. Just rec'd email from Orient announcing their new Triton Diver. Looks like they hit it out of the park. ISO certified, sapphire, same movement as in the revered Saturation Diver, good bracelet, power reserve meter...MSRP starting @ $655. If street price is under $400, this should be a very competitive mid-tier diver.
> 
> View attachment 12953707


Street price is very much under $400. Or least it was a couple weeks ago. I had no idea it had an official name. People in the Orient forum are just calling it the Baby Saturation Diver.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

*Hamilton Men's Khaki Field Chrono Auto Watch - H71466583
*
_*$525*_ at Ashford with code AFFFIELD525 plus 3% back through Ebates

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/H71466583.pid


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

^ That Khaki Chrono is a beauty. Tempting. 


AceRimmer said:


> Street price is very much under $400. Or least it was a couple weeks ago. I had no idea it had an official name. People in the Orient forum are just calling it the Baby Saturation Diver.


Triton might just be the name Orient USA gave it, along the line of Bambino and the likes. I shudder to think a 43.5mm watch is "Baby" anything...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*CLOSEOUT*_
*Guanqin GJ16056* - Automatic - $45.91 >> Coupon Code "*$8off-WT*" = *$37.91*
39mm x 10mm stainless steel case, Dixmont Guangzhou DG2813 movement, display back, stainless bracelet w/solid end links and butterfly clasp, two colors left


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*CLOSEOUT*
Guanqin GJ16016 - Automatic, Blue - $36.53 >> Coupon Code "*$8off-WT*" = *$28.53* I know - JEWELS - but a Sea-Gull automatic for Under $29
40mm x 10mm stainless steel case, Sea-Gull ST17 movement, display back, blue leather strap, 100M WR, (Ali Express listings claim sapphire)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*CLOSEOUT*_
*GUANQIN GS19083* Trendy Quartz Watch - BLUE - $23.99 >> Coupon Code "*$4off-WT*" = *$19.99*
41mm x 10mm case, Date @ 9:00, Crown @ 2:00, Blue dial with White and Red accents, small second dial


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*CLOSEOUT*_
*GUANQIN GS19055* Men Quartz Wristwatch - BLUE AND WHITE - $26.17 >> Coupon Code "*$4off-WT*" = *$22.17*
41mm x 7mm stainless steel case, 20mm stainless mesh band, JLC Réserve de Marche homage










To me, this looks a bit smaller than 41mm. On the model it looks more like 38mm or 39mm.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

AceRimmer said:


> Street price is very much under $400. Or least it was a couple weeks ago. I had no idea it had an official name. People in the Orient forum are just calling it the Baby Saturation Diver.


I think it should be called the "super 007" since it's everything the 007 wasn't and it's under the Seiko/Epson group umbrella

http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...apan-made-ra-el0003b00b-mens-watch-12614.html


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> *CLOSEOUT*


Thank goodness

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> *Bulova Accutron II 98B218 Black Moon View on Bracelet @ Amazon - $79
> *
> _https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I6BMZ12
> _
> ...


The latest Bulova "fix" arrived yesterday. Sized it this morning, bracelet is typical Bulova quality, very good. Here are a few pics. Surprised this is still available. IMO, a steal at $79. Only caution is bracelet sizing for wrist under 6.5" is a no-go unless you prefer to wear loose. I have 7.25" wrist and removed all but the two smaller sizing links. It is a little on the snug side right now but will see if it loosens any with wear.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Cairoanan:
Certified must have sold out of the $76.00 EcoDrive.
I researched the Certified link and the watch doesn't
appear for sale???
However the CA047 I just bought elsewhere is incl.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> To me, this looks a bit smaller than 41mm. On the model it looks more like 38mm or 39mm.


I wouldn't rely on how small the watch looks on a model since it was very likely photoshop'ed to a blank wrist.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## walzon1 (Feb 3, 2018)

MacInFL said:


> The latest Bulova "fix" arrived yesterday. Sized it this morning, bracelet is typical Bulova quality, very good. Here are a few pics. Surprised this is still available. IMO, a steal at $79. Only caution is bracelet sizing for wrist under 6.5" is a no-go unless you prefer to wear loose. I have 7.25" wrist and removed all but the two smaller sizing links. It is a little on the snug side right now but will see if it loosens any with wear.
> 
> View attachment 12955753


Bulova Women's Accutron II 97B128 White Leather HAQ Dress Watch is now down to 40.95 on Areatrend

The fit and finish is a bit feminine for me even at 42mm it wears extremely small due to 43mm lug to lug. Put it on a bracelet and gave to my daughter 6.5 inch wrist fits her well. Amazing for the price feels and looks like a solid $250 watch love it!!









Sent from my Moto G4 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

dt75 said:


> I think it should be called the "super 007" since it's everything the 007 wasn't and it's under the Seiko/Epson group umbrella
> 
> http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...apan-made-ra-el0003b00b-mens-watch-12614.html


A further 4% off with this code I use everytime.

D09E4

Every little helps

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

PeekPoke said:


> I wouldn't rely on how small the watch looks on a model since it was very likely photoshop'ed to a blank wrist.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


Indeed, it has been photoshopped: if you zoom, you'll see that the details are lost in the shirt around the grey strap areas (it is just blurry), the shadows on the watch are also slightly off compared to the lighting used on the model.


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

walzon1 said:


> Bulova Women's Accutron II 97B128 White Leather HAQ Dress Watch is now down to 40.95 on Areatrend
> 
> The fit and finish is a bit feminine for me even at 42mm it wears extremely small due to 43mm lug to lug. Put it on a bracelet and gave to my daughter 6.5 inch wrist fits her well. Amazing for the price feels and looks like a solid $250 watch love it!!
> 
> ...


Areatrend also has a 10% off coupon for new customers, making the rose gold Moon $36.85 shipped. I slapped it on a random leather strap I had lying around and it looks great. I seen someone earlier did a navy gator print that also looked fantastic. You could do a LOT worse with 37$


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> Not a deal.
> Who here just grabbed the Longines chrono from TJX?


Either it's a glitch, or they have added stock -- no, wait, I can't "add to bag" anymore (I could, a second ago). Maybe worth watching if you like this watch, but it's *OOS at the moment*:

Longines L2.750.4.06.2 $1,700

Per Watchbase: 41mm, 30m WR, ETA A08.L01 movement,

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...matic-Chrono-Alligator-Strap-Watch/1000318884


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Either it's a glitch, or they have added stock -- no, wait, I can't "add to bag" anymore (I could, a second ago). Maybe worth watching if you like this watch, but it's *OOS at the moment*:
> 
> Longines L2.750.4.06.2 $1,700
> 
> ...


I'm able to add to bag and proceed to checkout now, but I'm not purchasing it for anyone else that may be interested.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Massdrop: AVI-8 Lancaster Bomber AV-4038 Automatic Watch for $140 
NH37movement but is 48mm
Seems like a good price








https://www.massdrop.com/buy/avi-8-lancaster-bomber-automatic-watch


----------



## Botani (Nov 22, 2015)

88 Rue Du Rhone 87WA120054 Swiss Automatic silver watch.
List: $189.79
Retail: $1100
- ETA 2824
- 50M WR 
- 42 mm
https://m.ebay.com/itm/88-RUE-DU-RH...036146&hash=item212d96ff4c:g:bpYAAOSwqgRZr4CU









$190 for a Swiss automatic on a bracelet seems like a great deal to me. 
I've owned a Rue Du Rhone before, a quartz matte black one but gave it to my significant other because she liked it, fit her well, and I wanted to get rid of my quartz watches and stick with automatics only  they are good quality watches but the brand is dead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Certified has a rather hot-looking Longines Admiral automatic GMT, model L36684766, on bracelet for $812.24 with coupon code 'CLEAR5'
Dollar Dig rebate would take it to $789.90. The next-best price I see is $925.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...al-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-l36684766.html


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

drwindsurf said:


> Massdrop: AVI-8 Lancaster Bomber AV-4038 Automatic Watch for $140
> NH37movement but is 48mm
> Seems like a good price
> 
> ...


Great looking piece if it wasn't for the giant


----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)

dumberdrummer said:


> UPS tracking states my Deauville should be here sometime by 8pm PST tonight (however, as luck would have it, there is a major gas leak on my street less than a mile away forcing road closures...so we'll see).


So was the Oris delivered or did anyone else recieve? Any issues? Still some nice deals on his Amazon storefront for anyone interested... https://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_n...fst=as:off&rh=p_4:Oris&ie=UTF8&qid=1520530456


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Great looking piece if it wasn't for the giant
> View attachment 12956561


Hey now! My pet cyclops ALMOST takes offense to that


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

KANESTER said:


> So was the Oris delivered or did anyone else recieve? Any issues? Still some nice deals on his Amazon storefront for anyone interested... https://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_n...fst=as:off&rh=p_4:Oris&ie=UTF8&qid=1520530456


With the road closures from yesterday's gas leak, delivery was rescheduled for sometime today before 8pm PST. Pix to follow upon receipt. Please stand by....


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Areatrend has a Seiko SLT081 for $55.95. Little dated looking, but.... I can't double check at the moment, but I believe this a 8F movement. GMT, perpetual calendar, with independent hour hand, and +/- 20 second per year accuracy, and should be 10 year battery (?).... You'll have to google -fu to verify.

https://www.areatrend.com/us/seiko-mens-slt081-silver-stainless-steel-automatic-watch-69319


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Hey now! My pet cyclops ALMOST takes offense to that


Not totally sure if that's a koala or a dog...


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> The latest Bulova "fix" arrived yesterday. Sized it this morning, bracelet is typical Bulova quality, very good. Here are a few pics. Surprised this is still available. IMO, a steal at $79. Only caution is bracelet sizing for wrist under 6.5" is a no-go unless you prefer to wear loose. I have 7.25" wrist and removed all but the two smaller sizing links. It is a little on the snug side right now but will see if it loosens any with wear.
> 
> View attachment 12955753
> 
> ...


Mine came in today too! My first Accutron II, love the sweeping second hand. Anybody else find it difficult to manipulate the crown with the way the bezel overhangs the crown? I managed to set the time/date but it was a bear...


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

MacInFL said:


> Not a deal...but being an unrepentant divewatchaholic, had to put this up. Just rec'd email from Orient announcing their new Triton Diver. Looks like they hit it out of the park. ISO certified, sapphire, same movement as in the revered Saturation Diver, good bracelet, power reserve meter...MSRP starting @ $655. If street price is under $400, this should be a very competitive mid-tier diver.
> 
> View attachment 12953707


looks good, there already a review on it


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Amuthini said:


> looks good, there already a review on it


Guess Il stick with this









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

But this is NOT the new Orient diver...


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Pro Diver said:


> But this is NOT the new Orient diver...


 I was comparing it, whether it's worth flipping and getting the new one.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Certified has a rather hot-looking Longines Admiral automatic GMT, model L36684766, on bracelet for $812.24 with coupon code 'CLEAR5'
> Dollar Dig rebate would take it to $789.90. The next-best price I see is $925.
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...al-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-l36684766.html
> ...


This seems to be really nice deal, its just SO thick!


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> With the road closures from yesterday's gas leak, delivery was rescheduled for sometime today before 8pm PST. Pix to follow upon receipt. Please stand by....


I just got a delayed message on mine as well. Probably won't show til Saturday when I'm out of town.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

Dante231 said:


> I just got a delayed message on mine as well. Probably won't show til Saturday when I'm out of town.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Sheesh at this rate I will never know what the deal is with these! Step up your game Post Office (ha..)


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

KANESTER said:


> So was the Oris delivered or did anyone else recieve? Any issues? Still some nice deals on his Amazon storefront for anyone interested... https://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_n...fst=as:off&rh=p_4:Oris&ie=UTF8&qid=1520530456


Yes, I was especially intrigued by this "Oris" :-d:










Seriously though, I'm amazed how Amazon is considered a "tech giant" and yet they still haven't discovered the _tech_ to search within their own site, here for example, no <sort by> function, so you have to scroll through 10 pages to see what you're looking for....


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

BudLynn said:


> Sheesh at this rate I will never know what the deal is with these! Step up your game Post Office (ha..)


It arrived. Looks new. Comes in regular Oris box.

EDIT: Clicking noise when winding the crown


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

dart1214 said:


> It arrived. Looks new. Comes in regular Oris box.
> 
> View attachment 12957413


Oh La La does it include a stamped warranty card as well? I am getting excited for the UPS man to show up!


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

BudLynn said:


> Oh La La does it include a stamped warranty card as well? I am getting excited for the UPS man to show up!


No warranty card, for this one at least.


----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)

dart1214 said:


> It arrived. Looks new. Comes in regular Oris box.
> 
> View attachment 12957413


Awesome! How much were the 65's going for? They were gone by the time I found the page. Will post pics of my Aquis Red tomorrow when it delivers. Seems like a great deal for mine on a bracelet for $899.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

KANESTER said:


> So was the Oris delivered or did anyone else recieve? Any issues? Still some nice deals on his Amazon storefront for anyone interested... https://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_n...fst=as:off&rh=p_4:Oris&ie=UTF8&qid=1520530456


Mine is supposedly out for delivery since about 8 hours ago. Impatiently waiting on the ups man...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

KANESTER said:


> Awesome! How much were the 65's going for? They were gone by the time I found the page. Will post pics of my Aquis Red tomorrow when it delivers. Seems like a great deal for mine on a bracelet for $899.


 I snagged a blue 65 on bracelet for $867

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

KANESTER said:


> Awesome! How much were the 65's going for? They were gone by the time I found the page. Will post pics of my Aquis Red tomorrow when it delivers. Seems like a great deal for mine on a bracelet for $899.


I think mine was 761 for black on tropic strap


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

dart1214 said:


> No warranty card, for this one at least.


I wonder if Amazon is covering the warranty then on these? It states manufacturer warranty though on the listing.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

BudLynn said:


> I wonder if Amazon is covering the warranty then on these? It states manufacturer warranty though on the listing.


Yeah, I noticed that as well. Description said something like "includes factory warranty", but then just below that it said it was covered by the 2 year Assurion Warranty.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> I was comparing it, whether it's worth flipping and getting the new one.


I like the dial layout of the M-Force better (more balanced IMO) but prefer the Baby Sat's bezel. That being said, IMO they executed the 4 o'clock placement well. And I dig on the fact it's ISO certified. In the Bay Sat thread, there's more than a few posts professing this to be the 'best watch' for the money that they've ever handled.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I messaged the seller of those Oris a couple days ago and he said they DO NOT have an Oris warranty.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> I messaged the seller of those Oris a couple days ago and he said they DO NOT have an Oris warranty.


That seems strange since factory certified refurbished watches generally include a manufacturer's warranty although it may be shorter than for their new product.


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

I just bought the Oris Big Crown 1917 for $1066.99. The lowest price I found for this specific model is $1755. There's one still for sale.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Amuthini said:


> looks good, there already a review on it





aboutTIME1028 said:


> I was comparing it, whether it's worth flipping and getting the new one.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk





TheSanDiegan said:


> I like the dial layout of the M-Force better (more balanced IMO) but prefer the Baby Sat's bezel. That being said, IMO they executed the 4 o'clock placement well. And I dig on the fact it's ISO certified. In the Bay Sat thread, there's more than a few posts professing this to be the 'best watch' for the money that they've ever handled.


Didn't intend to take us down a rabbit hole...BUT now that we are there...just viewed the youtube clip *Amuthini *posted. This watch has moved to the top of my "buy" list. Checked a couple of off shore vendors and looks like the blue dial goes for around $320, if it can be found. Wow...that appears to be a whole lot of watch for that kind of money. No surprise at all that it is sold out. As I posted earlier, I think it could push the $400 mark given the specs and build. "Baby Saturation Diver" is a fair comment, the DNA is very evident.

Agree with comment that the M-Force dial has better balance but, no disrespect intended, that is about it, IMO. Have looked at the M-Force many times but it never moved me like this one does. Looks like Orient has another winner! Now to find one.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Suunto is clearing out some of their Lifestyle watches at 50% off, they're still pricey though. Some models I found cheaper on eBay.

Other Suunto models are also discounted on the site but not certain they're deals.

For tempting last-minute deals check out the Suunto Outlet

Elementum Terra Steel is $425. eBay lists one at $699


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

wishmann said:


> I just bought the Oris Big Crown 1917 for $1066.99. The lowest price I found for this specific model is $1755. There's one still for sale.
> 
> View attachment 12957661


Very nice looking, but $1000 still seems really high for an SW200 watch.

Here is a similar watch for about the same price except it comes with a free pocket watch. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Limited-Ed...712679?hash=item362d633e27:g:E7kAAOSwUQlan1JQ










Another option: I know this has been cheaper before, but $670 shipped for an Eterna hand-wind watch isn't bad.

https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B06VVYPDNG/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A11IL2PNWYJU7H


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Very nice looking, but $1000 still seems really high for an SW200 watch.
> 
> Here is a similar watch for about the same price except it comes with a free pocket watch.


This is a really nice watch and seems to be a good price...but the pocket watch is not free...just saying


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

dart1214 said:


> No warranty card, for this one at least.


These are supposed to have a manufacturer warranty.

Mines now scheduled for Sunday.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Dante231 said:


> These are supposed to have a manufacturer warranty.
> 
> Mines now scheduled for Sunday.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I confirmed it with an amazon rep via chat, there is NO manufacturer warranty, just amazon's. 
Prices seem good overall but not real bargain for "refurbished" watches IMO, at least for the Aquis I was looking at.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Fortis Orchestra a.m. Automatic Men's Watch 900.20.32 L.28, 40mm x 10mm, domed sapphire crystal, ETA 2895-2 movement, 5 atm WR, *$674*. Jomashop: $895. List: $2,240.

https://www.upscaletime.com/product/orchestra-am-automatic-mens-watch-9002032-l28


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Mido Multifort Power Reserve Men's Automatic Watch Swiss M005.424.11.052.02, ETA 2897 movement, 42mm x 11mm, 100m WR, *$570*. List: $1,620.

https://www.upscaletime.com/product...rve-mens-automatic-watch-swiss-m0054241105202


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

So my Oris 65 came in, and I can say mine is definitely NOT in new or "factory refurbished" condition. Looks like it came right off someone's wrist. Some scratching some goo and 0 warranty card. Not sure how I feel about this, may be reaching out to Amazon.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

BudLynn said:


> So my Oris 65 came in, and I can say mine is definitely NOT in new or "factory refurbished" condition. Looks like it came right off someone's wrist. Some scratching some goo and 0 warranty card. Not sure how I feel about this, may be reaching out to Amazon.


Yeah, THAT would be going RIGHT back.

That thing was most certainly NOT "refurbished".


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Glycine Airman Automatic Black Dial Mens Leather Watch GL0063 (black dial) or GL0061 (white dial), 42mm x 12.4mm, 100m WR, *$355* from Jomashop on ebay ($375 on their site). $490+ elsewhere on ebay. List: $1,625.

*UPDATE*: on 3/9 (only) try to get 20% (up to $100) off using PSPRING20:
https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0309/7020.html

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Airman-Automatic-Black-Dial-Mens-Leather-Watch-GL0063-/152772224932










https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Airman-Silver-Dial-Brown-Leather-Mens-Watch-GL0061/382272151405


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

Slickdeals seems to think there is a 20% off everything tomorrow for US/Canada 
Code PSpring20. $25 minimum purchase. Max $100 discount. 

Starts 3/9 @ 8am. PST. Till 9pm.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Shuutr said:


> Slickdeals seems to think there is a 20% off everything tomorrow for US/Canada
> Code PSpring20. $25 minimum purchase. Max $100 discount.
> 
> Starts 3/9 @ 8am. PST. Till 9pm.


Definitely something to this. Just tried to use the code and it stated "code isn't ready yet". Not invalid code......hmmmmm.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Shuutr said:


> Slickdeals seems to think there is a 20% off everything tomorrow for US/Canada
> Code PSpring20. $25 minimum purchase. Max $100 discount.
> ....


at ebay:
https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0309/7020.html

*UPDATE*: funny ... I can't find it on SD anymore. Good catch! I thought SD said it was good for only one item, but ebay's t&c aren't so definitive: "Coupon can be used once within a single transaction (or cart), while supplies last."

*UPDATE 2*: they moved its ending time to 8pm PST: "Valid 3/9 *8am-8pm PT*."


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

BudLynn said:


> So my Oris 65 came in, and I can say mine is definitely NOT in new or "factory refurbished" condition. Looks like it came right off someone's wrist. Some scratching some goo and 0 warranty card. Not sure how I feel about this, may be reaching out to Amazon.


Whoa, this looks like a watch in need of refurbishing ..
For a moment there I was thinking of selling my green bezel Aquis to get a different one but you convinced me not to !


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

That sucks about the 65. Mine has a few tiny scratches on the bracelet, but nothing I wouldn't do in a couple days anyways. Looks brand new otherwise. Still has the hang tags and plastic on the clasp









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Glycine Airman *Purist* World Timer Automatic Mens Watch GL0134, *$601* from Jomashop on ebay. List: $2.224.

On 3/9 (only) try to get *20% off* (up to $100) using *PSPRING20*:
https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0309/7020.html

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Airman-Purist-World-Timer-Automatic-Mens-Watch-GL0134-/152817809250


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

TDKFM said:


> That sucks about the 65. Mine has a few tiny scratches on the bracelet, but nothing I wouldn't do in a couple days anyways. Looks brand new otherwise. Still has the hang tags and plastic on the clasp
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Make sure all is well mechanically. My 65 looks new with tags but there is a prominent clicking sound when winding the crown.

I am going to let it run all the way down. Maybe it's the clutch sounding from being completely wound. Although I didn't fully wind it.


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

*Creation Watches* is having a *10% off *sale via their *eBay *page through *3/12/18*, discount at checkout. Just picked up the Orient Star Classic from them and delivery was fast but *YMMV *with them.

https://www.ebay.com/sme/creationwa...fType=OrderSubTotalOffer&_soffid=5079966108&_
 *

Orient Star Classic SAF02003W0 - $245.70*









https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Star-Classic-Automatic-Power-Reserve-SAF02003W0-Mens-Watch-/272902417845

* Orient Star Classic SAF02002B0 **- $245.70







*

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Sta...er-Reserve-SAF02002B0-Mens-Watch/272902417823

* Orient Star Classic SAF02004W0 - $248.40*









https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Sta...er-Reserve-SAF02004W0-Mens-Watch/273071952263

*Orient Star Classic **SAF02005S0 **- $230.40*









https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Sta...er-Reserve-SAF02005S0-Mens-Watch/272827486661


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

dart1214 said:


> Make sure all is well mechanically. My 65 looks new with tags but there is a prominent clicking sound when winding the crown.
> 
> I am going to let it run all the way down. Maybe it's the clutch sounding from being completely wound. Although I didn't fully wind it.


Thanks for the heads up. Seems to be all good with mine. I'm really liking it. I hate that the rest of y'alls are so rough. Maybe you can get Amazon to knock off a couple hundred more dollars.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Y4BBZY said:


> *Creation Watches* is having a *10% off *sale via their *eBay *page through *3/12/18*, discount at checkout. Just picked up the Orient Star Classic from them and delivery was fast but *YMMV *with them.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sme/creationwa...fType=OrderSubTotalOffer&_soffid=5079966108&_
> *
> ...


I wonder if the PSPRING20 code will work here. I was just looking at these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flu (Feb 4, 2017)

BDC said:


> Areatrend has a Seiko SLT081 for $55.95. Little dated looking, but.... I can't double check at the moment, but I believe this a 8F movement. GMT, perpetual calendar, with independent hour hand, and +/- 20 second per year accuracy, and should be 10 year battery (?).... You'll have to google -fu to verify.
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/us/seiko-mens-slt081-silver-stainless-steel-automatic-watch-69319


Wonderful. Thanks for the heads up. I'll update on arrival.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> at ebay:
> https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0309/7020.html
> 
> UPDATE: funny ... I can't find it on SD anymore. Good catch! I thought SD said it was good for only one item, but ebay's t&c aren't so definitive: "Coupon can be used once within a single transaction (or cart), while supplies last."


I'll be pleasantly surprised if this discount will apply to all sellers. It seems this promo was leaked early and $100 off of a $500 purchase seems a bit too good to be true.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

dart1214 said:


> Make sure all is well mechanically. My 65 looks new with tags but there is a prominent clicking sound when winding the crown.
> 
> I am going to let it run all the way down. Maybe it's the clutch sounding from being completely wound. Although I didn't fully wind it.





BudLynn said:


> So my Oris 65 came in, and I can say mine is definitely NOT in new or "factory refurbished" condition. Looks like it came right off someone's wrist. Some scratching some goo and 0 warranty card. Not sure how I feel about this, may be reaching out to Amazon.





TDKFM said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Seems to be all good with mine. I'm really liking it. I hate that the rest of y'alls are so rough. Maybe you can get Amazon to knock off a couple hundred more dollars.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Unless Amazon is willing to knock a significant amount off for me to keep it, my 65 will most likely be going back, too. I would say the overall physical appearance would be consistent with that of a display model, with only some minor scratches here and there that I could probably live with. However, something is wonky with the manual crown winding, in that the crown seems to catch and slip (for lack of a better way to describe it); although it does wind and so far seems to be keeping good time. Another issue is with the clasp, whereas one button has good action, but the other binds up.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> I'll be pleasantly surprised if this discount will apply to all sellers. It seems this promo was leaked early and $100 off of a $500 purchase seems a bit too good to be true.


Reading some posts from the 2017 bargain thread, it looked like there was a similar deal from ebay around this time of year.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I was browsing F72 and noticed the Sea-Gull Seamaster is back in stock at seagullsingapore.com! New web address? *$129

Limited Stock* (White = *4* / Blue = *8* / Black = *3*)

*
SPECIAL OFFER_SEA GULL WATCH
*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*CARNIVAL 8667G** Male Auto Mechanical Watch*[URL="https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_554566.html?lkid=13333670"]- SILVER AND WHITE - $48.15 >> Coupon Code "*$8off-WT*" = *$40.15*


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

Y4BBZY said:


> *Creation Watches* is having a *10% off *sale via their *eBay *page through *3/12/18*, discount at checkout. Just picked up the Orient Star Classic from them and delivery was fast but *YMMV *with them.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sme/creationwa...fType=OrderSubTotalOffer&_soffid=5079966108&_
> *
> ...


Does the SAF02005S0 have the champagne dial? Or is it white?


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

monza06 said:


> I confirmed it with an amazon rep via chat, there is NO manufacturer warranty, just amazon's.
> Prices seem good overall but not real bargain for "refurbished" watches IMO, at least for the Aquis I was looking at.


If they are not an authorized dealer they can't give a manufacturer warranty, just their own a right?


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

HoustonReal said:


> I was browsing F72 and noticed the Sea-Gull Seamaster is back in stock at seagullsingapore.com! New web address? *$129
> 
> Limited Stock* (White = *4* / Blue = *8* / Black = *3*)
> 
> ...


Hmmm says "sold out" tho when you select

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> dart1214 said:
> 
> 
> > Make sure all is well mechanically. My 65 looks new with tags but there is a prominent clicking sound when winding the crown.
> ...


Amazon offered 20% refund to me, which as long as thr movement is all good I am happy with. I doubt I will ever find a used 65 for 600$ Now the accuracy test and deep clean can begin. I did not notice any issue with hand winding


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

BDC said:


> Areatrend has a Seiko SLT081 for $55.95. Little dated looking, but.... I can't double check at the moment, but I believe this a 8F movement. GMT, perpetual calendar, with independent hour hand, and +/- 20 second per year accuracy, and should be 10 year battery (?).... You'll have to google -fu to verify.
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/us/seiko-mens-slt081-silver-stainless-steel-automatic-watch-69319


That's one seriously strange looking crown.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

BudLynn said:


> So my Oris 65 came in, and I can say mine is definitely NOT in new or "factory refurbished" condition. Looks like it came right off someone's wrist. Some scratching some goo and 0 warranty card. Not sure how I feel about this, may be reaching out to Amazon.


yup wrist jam can be quite off putting. I make sure none of the watches i sell privately has anything like that on it before i ship out as it's disgusting and ruins the experience of getting a "new" watch. what was this place thinking lol


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

That crown is shrouded to make it difficult to accidentally pull the crown out. Weird solution, I know.



Elkins45 said:


> That's one seriously strange looking crown.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

They have a cool Unitas hand cranker MOMO Design watch for under $300. Cool piece.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Momo-Desig...h-1010BS-42-/152772225244?hash=item2391ef28dc



BostonCharlie said:


> Glycine Airman Automatic Black Dial Mens Leather Watch GL0063 (black dial) or GL0061 (white dial), 42mm x 12.4mm, 100m WR, *$355* from Jomashop on ebay ($375 on their site). $490+ elsewhere on ebay. List: $1,625.
> 
> *UPDATE*: on 3/9 (only) try to get 20% (up to $100) off using PSPRING20:
> https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0309/7020.html
> ...


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

BudLynn said:


> Amazon offered 20% refund to me, which as long as thr movement is all good I am happy with. I doubt I will ever find a used 65 for 600$ Now the accuracy test and deep clean can begin. I did not notice any issue with hand winding


that's a good deal. a little cape cod on the polished back and some scrubbing with a toothbrush and it should look good as new.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

skunkworks said:


> If they are not an authorized dealer they can't give a manufacturer warranty, just their own a right?


That is correct.


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

bbasch said:


> Hmmm says "sold out" tho when you select
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They sold out in minutes


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm still getting the code isn't ready yet message from eBay on pspring20. Am I early 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

batmansk6 said:


> I'm still getting the code isn't ready yet message from eBay on pspring20. Am I early
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


8am Pacific time.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

justin86 said:


> 8am Pacific time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thanks.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Just picked up a Bulova 96b259 from tkmaxx for £199.99. Cheapest online was 450.

Amazon in US has it for 209 delivered









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

And the pspring20 eBay code is live!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

capisce1987 said:


> And the pspring20 eBay code is live!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Sweet scored a NIB Hamilton Khaki Mechanical for 200 bucks. The code can only be used once sadly, someone should jump on this Bulova moon, not my listing:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/273100901617


----------



## snarfbot (Sep 29, 2013)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/302664017781








this ones been out of stock on the internet for a while now, its a refurb but only 119.19 dollars with the PSPRING20 code, which is afaict the lowest price they have ever been available for.


----------



## twity2000 (Dec 5, 2014)

*Orient Star Classic SAF02003W0 - $197

*10% promo + 20 % *PSPRING20

*Thanks Y4BBZY



Y4BBZY said:


> *Creation Watches* is having a *10% off *sale via their *eBay *page through *3/12/18*, discount at checkout. Just picked up the Orient Star Classic from them and delivery was fast but *YMMV *with them.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sme/creationwa...fType=OrderSubTotalOffer&_soffid=5079966108&_
> *
> ...


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

justin86 said:


> 8am Pacific time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Got an SKX009 from Joma for $141 using PSpring20


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

SARB017 Alpinist is $380 today with the 3/9/18 ebay promo code PSPRING20:

I bought mine from this seller a few weeks ago (but prior to the price hike)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-SARB017-Mechanical-Alpinist-Automatic-Mens-Leather-Watch-Made-In-Japan/142098221594?hash=item2115b6ca1a:g:wG8AAOSw6n5Xv~Wa


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Shuutr said:


> Got an SKX009 from Joma for $141 using PSpring20


Awesome. I got the skx007 from joma.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Just picked up a Bulova 96b259 from tkmaxx for £199.99. Cheapest online was 450.
> 
> Amazon in US has it for 209 delivered
> 
> ...


Just found it cheaper on eBay for £150. So backing this one

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

batmansk6 said:


> Awesome. I got the skx007 from joma.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Those SKX from Joma are a screaming deal! Nice work


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Just picked up this guy for $270 and some change with the ebay code. Been wanting to add this to my collection for awhile.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Im not sure if its good or bad that I can't find anything I want to use the coupon on, lol.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Nice deal from eBay. Don't forget 1% back from eBates, 1.25% from Befrugal. Hey... every bit counts in this game! :-d

I picked up a watch that I have had my eye on for quite some time. Best price was definitely on eBay. Taking another $100 off made it a smoking deal, can't be found anywhere else even close to this deal. I know it's not everyone's taste, but this is an awesome, chunky, bronze diver. Two more available.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NARVAL-SEV...757205?hash=item2cceb87955:g:SSQAAOSwEW9advH-


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The coupon makes Invicta's red-dial Snoopy automatic diver just $55.99.

I have the Mickey version of this, and it's a solid watch. Screw-down crown, 40mm, 200m water resistance.

https://www.ebay.com/p/Invicta-Mens...id=332549112667&_trkparms=5926:KEYWORD|5079:0


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/202170637717

_pspring20_

Edit: Check out the sellers other watches.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Is the PSPRING20 for buy it now only? Or if you win a bid you can still use it when completing the purchase?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Edox Delfin Open-Heart Automatic for $319 after coupon code. 200m and either ETA2824-2 or SW200 movement.

https://www.ebay.com/p/Edox-Delfin-...id=302449179440&_trkparms=5926:KEYWORD|5079:0


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

watchout said:


> Is the PSPRING20 for buy it now only? Or if you win a bid you can still use it when completing the purchase?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


T&C don't say anything about not working for aucrtions but you better pick one ending soon:

Pay for your item by 8:00 PM Pacific Time on March 9, 2018


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

My Oris diver just showed up - early! The update from Amazon indicated a Sunday delivery.

And it looks good. The box is in good shape, and includes manual and "Extend the Warranty" card. No tags or other stuff.

There are some very minor scratches on the case back. It's running well (so far) and crown/bezel operate smoothly. Bracelet is in very good shape and clasp is smooth; I can't find a mark on it.

It appears I got a good one. It's condition is consistent with a display model, or perhaps a quickly returned purchase.

I'll wear it to see what happens.

The only thing I would say about the bracelet is it's barely big enough to fit my 7" wrist. Don't know if there are links missing. It'll work for me, but I'm glad I don't have a big wrist.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

Seiko Starlight SSA361J1 under $500 shipped with code.
Seller has the white version available as well.
Ships from NY.

LINK


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Raymond Weil Maestro automatic for $371.99 after coupon code. That's a GREAT price for this watch. About $125 less than I've ever seen it selling for.

https://www.ebay.com/p/Raymond-Weil...id=162771147843&_trkparms=5926:KEYWORD|5079:0


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

mannal said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/202170637717
> 
> _pspring20_
> 
> ...


$185.60 -


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Like marine watches? Want a watch with a sapphire crystal and Miyota 9015 movement for about $150?

Go here and do a best offer of $190 (they said yes to me when I did a month or two ago). If you're feeling lucky, try to go lower.

When they say yes, check out with the coupon code.

$190 - 20% = $152.

How's that for a rippin' deal?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Sons-...502668&hash=item51fa2078e2:g:X-IAAOSwPh5ZLuff


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

$241.92 after creation 10% and ebay 20%. Plus whatever you might get for Ebates and eBay Bucks. Free shipping as well










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Im not sure if its good or bad that I can't find anything I want to use the coupon on, lol.


Same, so I picked up a board game for my kid!


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

Dante231 said:


> My Oris diver just showed up - early! The update from Amazon indicated a Sunday delivery.
> 
> And it looks good. The box is in good shape, and includes manual and "Extend the Warranty" card. No tags or other stuff.
> 
> ...


I would assume there are missing links. This guy is definitely a shady seller, I could not imagine buying and holding my breath waiting for one of those calibre 111 2500$ Big Crowns to show up..


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

*SUPER DEAL - New Orient Triton RA-EL0003B00B on ebay - $241 (after discount and PSPRING20 coupon)

*https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Sports-Automatic-Divers-Power-Reserve-Japan-Made-RA-EL0003B00B-Mens-Watch/273066138331?epid=21014791051









Just pulled the trigger on this. Even though this was not my preferred color combination, could not resist at $241. An amazing deal.

Listed price was $336. Wasn't sure if I would buy and wanted to confirm that the PSPRING20 ebay coupon would work. Big surprise when a 10% discount was automatically applied. After the PSPRING20 coupon, the price was $241. Did not even hesitate. Believe there is one remaining for sale.

EDIT: See that I was late by 11 minutes. Valuewatchguy beat me to the punch! Oh well, this deal is so good it deserves a double post.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Go here and do a best offer of $190 (they said yes to me when I did a month or two ago). If you're feeling lucky, try to go lower.
> 
> When they say yes, check out with the coupon code.


Can anyone confirm that after you've had an offer accepted that you can still check out using a coupon code? It's been a little while since I paid for an offer I had accepted on eBay, but I don't recall being able to go through the "cart" and use a coupon.


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Kirk B said:


> Can anyone confirm that after you've had an offer accepted that you can still check out using a coupon code? It's been a little while since I paid for an offer I had accepted on eBay, but I don't recall being able to go through the "cart" and use a coupon.


can confirm - just did it.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

Orient Star "Seeker" Automatic GMT at ~$300 after all savings from Creation Watches. Sapphire crystal (vs domed mineral of the classic Orient Star), bracelet, 41.5mm case, and automatic GMT movement. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Sta...s-Watch-/282877237290?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276

Review from Marc at Long Island Watch:


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

The only problem with best offers is what if they dont respond until tomorrow? Then you have to pay and loose out on the coupon


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

if they dont respond in time, you can retract your offer after the code expires (before they respond=confirm)



mplsabdullah said:


> The only problem with best offers is what if they dont respond until tomorrow? Then you have to pay and loose out on the coupon


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Orderer a 033 and 017 last night ....already shipped .... cannot apply ebay 20% coupon ....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## bnf1963 (Jul 15, 2017)

VERY NICE WATCH!


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

bnf1963 said:


> VERY NICE WATCH!


Thanks, mate.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)

Looks like I got lucky...My Aquis Red showed up and im 98% sure its a brand new watch. On a bracelet with tags and not a hairline scratch anywhere. Functions perfect. There is another on a strap for $816 still there if anyone wants to go for it.


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

feltharg said:


> if they dont respond in time, you can retract your offer after the code expires (before they respond=confirm)


I never knew you could retract an offer, I been ebaying wrong all these years


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Dante231 said:


> My Oris diver just showed up - early! The update from Amazon indicated a Sunday delivery.
> 
> And it looks good. The box is in good shape, and includes manual and "Extend the Warranty" card. No tags or other stuff.
> 
> ...


I removed 2 links so far and have the micro adjustments on the clasp in the shortest/tightest position....and it's still loose on my 7.5" wrist, so I'd say you're probably missing a few links.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

bbasch said:


> Hmmm says "sold out" tho when you select
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They had those stock numbers when I posted. I double checked.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Another coupon suggestion:

Hamilton Navy Pioneer 40mm Small Seconds comes to $526 with PSPRING20 applied.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hamilton-Navy-Pioneer-Silver-Dial-Mens-Watch-H78465553/262405820834?epid=2255556305&hash=item3d189b11a2:g:Q7gAAOSw-0xYWqXW















​


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Strmwatch said:


> That is correct.


Gray market sellers sell watches with factory warranties all the time. World of Watches sold me a Hamilton from the actual Hamilton Store and factory warranty.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> Seiko Starlight SSA361J1 under $500 shipped with code.
> Seller has the white version available as well.
> Ships from NY.
> 
> ...


Stunning watch , I decided to make offer at 500, but he didn't bite...


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Awesome deal. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I was browsing F72 and noticed the Sea-Gull Seamaster is back in stock at seagullsingapore.com! New web address? *$129
> 
> Limited Stock* (White = *4* / Blue = *8* / Black = *3*)
> 
> ...


Thanks! Not doubting the deal, just curious.... What do these normally go for?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 68 automatic for $699.99 with the coupon code. That's the lowest I've ever seen this watch, by far.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Zodiac-ZO9...428788&hash=item2f16365da5:g:qoEAAOSw-Xxajcds


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

capisce1987 said:


> Thanks! Not doubting the deal, just curious.... What do these normally go for?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Around $129 is standard, but they seldom are in stock. I put them in the deal thread because so many members want them, but they are hard to find. Sea-Gull Singapore always has limited stock, if any, and they killed their old websites where people found them in the past.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Around $129 is standard, but they seldom are in stock. I put them in the deal thread because so many members want them, but they are hard to find. Sea-Gull Singapore always has limited stock, if any, and they killed their old websites where people found them in the past.


Thanks.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 68 automatic for $699.99 with the coupon code. That's the lowest I've ever seen this watch, by far.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Zodiac-ZO9...428788&hash=item2f16365da5:g:qoEAAOSw-Xxajcds
> 
> View attachment 12959707


$640? Or am I doing the math wrong

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

batmansk6 said:


> $640? Or am I doing the math wrong
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Only the first $500 gets the 20% discount.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

nyonya said:


> Only the first $500 gets the 20% discount.


Ah. I see. Thank you.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Tissot Visodate automatic, white dial, $279 after coupon code.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tissot-Men...845087&hash=item1ca2a9f71c:g:WVsAAOSwyTFak1lx


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Around $129 is standard, but they seldom are in stock. I put them in the deal thread because so many members want them, but they are hard to find. Sea-Gull Singapore always has limited stock, if any, and they killed their old websites where people found them in the past.


Thanks for this.. I'm on the wait list I guess.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Around $129 is standard, but they seldom are in stock. I put them in the deal thread because so many members want them, but they are hard to find. Sea-Gull Singapore always has limited stock, if any, and they killed their old websites where people found them in the past.


Nother question, any idea what the case size is, I couldn't find it anywhere...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

snarfbot said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/302664017781
> View attachment 12959035
> 
> 
> this ones been out of stock on the internet for a while now, its a refurb but only 119.19 dollars with the PSPRING20 code, which is afaict the lowest price they have ever been available for.


Coupon is not valid anymore??


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

Seiko Cocktail Time for $269?!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Seiko-...fffcc160|iid:1&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236

The 20% code may or may not work but even if it doesn't, this is a steal.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

It does work, brings it to $215.











ericlikeseatin said:


> Seiko Cocktail Time for $269?!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Seiko-...fffcc160|iid:1&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236
> 
> The 20% code may or may not work but even if it doesn't, this is a steal.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Here's a few eBay deals I'm liking:

$160 after code
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens-Automatic-Stainless-Steel-Prospex-Black-Dial-Watch/192438812401

$179 after code 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-PROS...-23-Jewels-Black-Dial-Mens-Watch/152795149957


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

Bought an Orient Star Elegant I've been admiring for a while. $231 after 10%+20%.
Even once you have used the coupon, you can use it again by checking out as a guest. It worked for me in an incognito tab.
LINK


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

As with all similar ebay offers in the past, code only works for US accounts. How stupid is that for what is probably the world's largest marketplace?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

capisce1987 said:


> Nother question, any idea what the case size is, I couldn't find it anywhere...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


39mm - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/sea-gull-seamaster-mini-review-2557922.html


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

For all of you guys who need to get out of the dog house, you can pick up a Ladies Glycine Swiss Made quartz watch, sapphire crystal, genuine leather strap with a butterfly push button release for $52 after the 20% discount. These watches retail for $500 so it seems like a great deal for what you're getting.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-39...369455?hash=item4b31c2606f:g:8CYAAOSwP4FaQEJB


----------



## snarfbot (Sep 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Coupon is not valid anymore??


Wierd are you using the app by chance I did it on the PC and it worked fine.

Edit: I see that you are using the phone browser, dunno whats wrong, or how to fix it other than using a computer and seeing if it works there or it is now somehow exempt from the coupon and I just got lucky.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

just a note regarding the code on eBay.
code works even for private offers from sellers - there was an item i was interested in and asked the seller for better price (even tho it wasnt listed as OBO).
he inboxed me an official ebay invoice offer for review, after accepting, i was able to checkout normally with the code applied.
saved 100 bucks  

(also, i went thru ebates so lets see how that worked...)

If you have a chance to update your account registration address to an american one, do so...


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Dante231 said:


> My Oris diver just showed up - early! The update from Amazon indicated a Sunday delivery.
> 
> And it looks good. The box is in good shape, and includes manual and "Extend the Warranty" card. No tags or other stuff.
> 
> ...


I got the exact same one yesterday and had to remove 2 full links and 2 half links for my 7 inch wrist. You are definitely missing some.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> Even once you have used the coupon, you can use it again by checking out as a guest. It worked for me in an incognito tab.
> View attachment 12959865


Oh no why'd you tell me that now I bought an alpinist as well. My lady is gonna be pissed

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

batmansk6 said:


> Oh no why'd you tell me that now I bought an alpinist as well. My lady is gonna be pissed
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Two totally different watches for different occasions. On the rare occasion you can't decide which one to wear, just wear one on each hand!


----------



## jdufau83 (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi Everyone. Recently caught the watch bug and been lurking around here for a bit. Wondering if anyone is familiar with this piece:

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar BL1240-59E BL1240 Mens Watch

Sorry I can't post a link yet, since this is my first post.

With the E-bay + CreationWatch deal this looks like it'd be a great affordable alternative to an Explorer I/Conquest at $131.76, albeit a tad on the large side. But I can't seem to find much information or reviews of it.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

mannal said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/202170637717
> 
> _pspring20_
> 
> ...


In for the Rose gold Cocktail. Thank you.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

feltharg said:


> just a note regarding the code on eBay.
> code works even for private offers from sellers - there was an item i was interested in and asked the seller for better price (even tho it wasnt listed as OBO).
> he inboxed me an official ebay invoice offer for review, after accepting, i was able to checkout normally with the code applied.
> saved 100 bucks
> ...


HOLY S..T! It actually worked! I grabbed this FORTIS @ $359.99:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fortis-Spa...159379&hash=item4677f3cdc3:g:EkgAAOSwwyFZcBwJ









Send me a PM if you ever visit Greece, I'll buy you a drink!

Cheers!


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Edox Delfin Open-Heart Automatic for $319 after coupon code. 200m and either ETA2824-2 or SW200 movement.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/p/Edox-Delfin-...id=302449179440&_trkparms=5926:KEYWORD|5079:0
> 
> View attachment 12959211


I bought it for 400 a month ago. It's a huge watch with a practically no lume. But the bracelet is comfortable although a bit of PITA to size. Apart from all that, it worth every bucks.


----------



## Botani (Nov 22, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> They have a cool Unitas hand cranker MOMO Design watch for under $300. Cool piece.
> 
> Looks cool but it's way too big and thick. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Nasmitty7185 said:


> For all of you guys who need to get out of the dog house, you can pick up a Ladies Glycine Swiss Made quartz watch, sapphire crystal, genuine leather strap with a butterfly push button release for $52 after the 20% discount. These watches retail for $500 so it seems like a great deal for what you're getting.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-39...369455?hash=item4b31c2606f:g:8CYAAOSwP4FaQEJB


Thanks!!! The dogs were soon gonna kick me out too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Was able to pick up a Pepsi sumo for $356 shipped on the bay. Pretty excited since I've been on the fence about it, but this eBay promo made it a no brainer

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Some of you may be interested in the heavy STAIB mesh bracelet that is relatively hard to find and I have never seen one on sale:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/22mm-Staib...547364&hash=item4d34141f6a:g:XY8AAOSwjVVV341K

It ends up going for $159.18.
The same seller also has cheaper STAIB bracelets (not as thick as the one I posted) at $130 that will go down to $104 (I own one and cannot be happier with it, hence buying a heavy version)

Besides picking up the bracelet mentioned, I also got Bulova Sea King 96B228 (Precisionist movement, sapphire crystal) for $143.20:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Men...304990&hash=item4651648391:g:~uoAAOSwwvZZPsOO


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

Comes out to $433 after tax. Am I crazy to pass this deal up?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tissot-PRS...958335&hash=item5901322d95:g:ghMAAOSwNSxVbe7r


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Any chance anyone here tried a Fortis 42mm aeromaster before? Wondering the lug to lug


----------



## brans1 (Nov 17, 2010)

This watch with five crowns probably won't appeal to most but I've been wanting it ever since I saw it introduced in Basel a few years ago. I couldn't pass on this Mido Multifort auto chrono at $699 (including the 20% discount). For anyone who may be interested here's the link:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mido-Multi...m=302572774327&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042


----------



## brans1 (Nov 17, 2010)

That is a fantastic deal for a Swiss auto chrono. Some knock the movement as it's the ETA's lower end movement under the 7750 but for the price you'd be paying you can't go wrong. I actually tried that watch on years ago in a store and it does wear large though if you like smaller watches.


JMD1082 said:


> Comes out to $433 after tax. Am I crazy to pass this deal up?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tissot-PRS...958335&hash=item5901322d95:g:ghMAAOSwNSxVbe7r


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Ague Trading Company is having a 25% off sale on everything site-wide. If you need a watch roll or colorful NATO for your recent eBay purchase there are some good deals on pretty nice straps.

https://aguetradingco.com/


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

mannal said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/202170637717
> 
> _pspring20_
> 
> ...


I ended up going with the SRPB77 for $185.


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-SARB...221594?hash=item2115b6ca1a:g:wG8AAOSw6n5Xv~Wa

I had this seller's page up a few minutes ago when the price on the "last one" (SARB017) was $479. I was about to pull the trigger and then somebody bought it. Conveniently, they found another one, but now it's $595. Arghhh! Oh well. Saved my wallet.


----------



## tamaders (Feb 1, 2018)

I’m pretty new here guys ... how often do these 20% ebay deals tend to come up? I’ve got several things i want but funds are tight right now after some other purchases.

Also .. besides here what’s the best way to track these deals so I don’t miss it next time?

Thanks!


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

as the code suggest, its kinda annual
there was a similar code last year (but i vaugely do remember it was capped lower??)

best way is to subscribe to this thread... and go broke 

subscribe to ebay bucks, and all their promotions and they should also let you know directly? it makes some effort to go thru the piles of crap tho...



tamaders said:


> I'm pretty new here guys ... how often do these 20% ebay deals tend to come up? I've got several things i want but funds are tight right now after some other purchases.
> 
> Also .. besides here what's the best way to track these deals so I don't miss it next time?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Penfold36 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-SARB...221594?hash=item2115b6ca1a:g:wG8AAOSw6n5Xv~Wa
> 
> I had this seller's page up a few minutes ago when the price on the "last one" (SARB017) was $479. I was about to pull the trigger and then somebody bought it. Conveniently, they found another one, but now it's $595. Arghhh! Oh well. Saved my wallet.


Yeah the seller upped the price making it to about $476 with the coupon. Almost the same price listed as this morning.

Pass!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Just used the ebay code on a Seiko Transocean sbdc047. Ended up getting it for $875. Lowest price I've seen anywhere for a brand new transocean.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> I removed 2 links so far and have the micro adjustments on the clasp in the shortest/tightest position....and it's still loose on my 7.5" wrist, so I'd say you're probably missing a few links.


In my experience, Oris is one of the best at providing parts. I get all of my parts from the watch maker (thewatchmaker.com) who is an authorized service center and typically sells links for $10 each or so. In a nutshell, don't worry too much if your Oris is missing a few links. Even if you go to sell it and someone needs an extra link or two, just refer them to this service center.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

son2silver said:


> Orient Star "Seeker" Automatic GMT at ~$300 after all savings from Creation Watches. Sapphire crystal (vs domed mineral of the classic Orient Star), bracelet, 41.5mm case, and automatic GMT movement.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Sta...s-Watch-/282877237290?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276
> 
> Review from Marc at Long Island Watch:


FANTASTIC PRICE!!!


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

son2silver said:


> Two totally different watches for different occasions. On the rare occasion you can't decide which one to wear, just wear one on each hand!


Does your lady like watches? If so just buy her the glycine watch I referenced earlier. It's $52 and is Swiss made with sapphire crystal and nice leather band with deployant clasp. You just can't ever tell her what you paid for it. Make her think it was as much as your watch.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

SKX013 for $132 after 10% and 20%.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Auto...-SKX013-/282778100374?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> FANTASTIC PRICE!!!


Yes, cheapest auto GMT (3 GMT actually) from a reputable line by a mile.


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

smallwrist said:


> For those that are looking for a cheap watch, Cross Watch has one for $10: Men's Leather Palatino Watch
> Free shipping and doesn't look cheap. Can't complain for $10.


In case anyone wonders. I emailed Cross company about this watch vendor; their reply:

"CrossWatchUSA.com licensed to have the Cross name on the watches but are not affiliated with us."

In other words, aside from CrossWatchUSA having purchased the rights to use the name "Cross", they have nothing to do with each other.

But I still look forward to my $10 watch! Ha-ha!

========

UPDATE: coincidentally, I received the watch package seconds after posting the above. It doesn't look like a $10 watch. $15, perhaps... 

Package was well packed, watch came in a presentation box, with plastic covering the crystal and buckle, complete with warranty card and a user manual in multiple languages. The watch already came synchronized to the current time and day+date; nice!

The strap looks good, with the hugging curves between the lugs. Alligator-patterned, stamped with "CROSS" and "Genuine Leather" on the inside. But it feels light, cheap and cardboard-ey; definitely, it won't last long.

The dial looks pretty good also. It has a patterned background. The applied numbers and markers are not bad, though I could see a rough edge on the "9". The second hand is in pretty blue but misaligned with the indices by a millimeter or so.

This watch certainly could fool people to believing that it costs 10 times more. How will it last over time? Who knows... and, for this price, maybe no one really cares.


----------



## pianomansam (Jan 21, 2017)

Some of the higher end watch listings for Creationwatches have disappeared. Hope existing orders are still honored. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

PeekPoke said:


> In case anyone wonders. I emailed Cross company about this watch vendor; their reply:
> 
> "CrossWatchUSA.com licensed to have the Cross name on the watches but are not affiliated with us."
> 
> ...


Good info!

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Seiko SNZK57 "fifty five fathoms" $98 and change. Never saw it that low.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/282406433627

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

son2silver said:


> Yes, cheapest auto GMT (3 GMT actually) from a reputable line by a mile.


Also that is a fairly sought after model and rarely shows up under $500 for the darker dials.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Dang, I just tried to buy a second watch with the code and it said I’ve already used it. Didn’t say single use in the Ts & Cs.


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

nyamoci said:


> Was able to pick up a Pepsi sumo for $356 shipped on the bay. Pretty excited since I've been on the fence about it, but this eBay promo made it a no brainer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


I'm wrestling with the desire to buy this very watch right now. I just bought a SARB033 last week and don't want another watch so soon, but the Sumo has been on my list for years. Argggghh!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Edit:Response to Robotaz

I tried a few mins ago, at a different store, and it looked like the code applied as expected. I did not complete the transaction.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

I really need to stay away from this thread, as it is going to get me in trouble with the woman. But I have scored two 20% off deals in the last week or so (one touch of modern and this ebay sale). I want to be mad at you guys, but can't because of how much I like a good deal.

Picked this up today. Should at least make my dad jealous as he paid $250 for his not too long ago!









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Dang, I just tried to buy a second watch with the code and it said I've already used it. Didn't say single use in the Ts & Cs.


Someone else already posted the solution to this problem - log out of eBay, then add all you want to your cart and check out as a guest. The code will work multiple times. I blew my code this morning on a single watch that was over $500, but then used this method to buy some more buckles checking out as a guest and it worked fine for me.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Kirk B said:


> Someone else already posted the solution to this problem - log out of eBay, then add all you want to your cart and check out as a guest. The code will work multiple times. I blew my code this morning on a single watch that was over $500, but then used this method to buy some more buckles checking out as a guest and it worked fine for me.


Whoop whoop!

I love my WUS brethren!!!!

I scored this Visodate for $303:










And this Alpina Seastrong for $390:


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Been looking on and off for hours now and can't find anything tempting.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Confession: I haven't bought a watch today. But this one is whispering to me. Swiss quartz, T25 tritium, stainless, and not bad looking. I posted it earlier, but the 20% discount puts it square at the century mark: *$100*. Seems wrong to not buy it. Maybe as a gift, like for a 2018 graduate. Somewhere.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Luminox-Me...k-Black-Dial-Steel-Rubber-Watch-/332431132771


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

I guess PSPRING20 doesn't work in Australia because it's autumn here.



mplsabdullah said:


> Any chance anyone here tried a Fortis 42mm aeromaster before? Wondering the lug to lug


If it's the B42 case then the length is 53mm.


----------



## TheNeuB (Sep 24, 2016)

FC Rally Paris to Peking limited edition should be able to be grabbed around the $400-450 range with the code on a best offer from watchmaxx if previous offer acceptances from them are something to go on. Great looking 40mm driver watch.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

No watches form the eBay deal today but I did buy a Bergeon spring bar tool, a magnifying loupe eyeglasses thingy and a new battery for a Kinetic watch.

Lots of great deals found and posted today, congrats to the new owners.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

I couldn't resist. I got the Orient Star Seeker GMT. Less than $300 is too good of a deal. And I need a gmt for travel. (I hope it comes before next Friday... Trip to Hawaii and it'll be perfect. )

If it's not perfect, I can sell for not too big of a loss. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

son2silver said:


> Orient Star "Seeker" Automatic GMT at ~$300 after all savings from Creation Watches. Sapphire crystal (vs domed mineral of the classic Orient Star), bracelet, 41.5mm case, and automatic GMT movement.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Sta...s-Watch-/282877237290?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276
> 
> Review from Marc at Long Island Watch:


Thanks, got in on the last one!

I was hesitating between this and the white Polaris GMT but for $296 shipped. Can't go wrong with the decision!

Incoming a Hamilton Khaki Field and an Orient Star Seeker. Great way to kick off the weekend.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

This arrived today. What a stunning watch... money well spent IMO.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Big thanks to all of you who posted about the eBay sale today. Have a 4 week old and wife was on me to buy a stroller. Found the one she wanted and told her the only reason we got such a great deal is because of my watch obsession. Needless to say, Watchuseek got some major brownie points today.

Really hard to watch all of you guys pull the trigger on some great looking watches!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

eljay said:


> I guess PSPRING20 doesn't work in Australia because it's autumn here.
> 
> If it's the B42 case then the length is 53mm.


It only works for US addresses.

I wonder if shipping it to a forwarder address works.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Peace N Time said:


> Yeah the seller upped the price making it to about $476 with the coupon. Almost the same price listed as this morning.
> 
> Pass!





Penfold36 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-SARB...221594?hash=item2115b6ca1a:g:wG8AAOSw6n5Xv~Wa
> 
> I had this seller's page up a few minutes ago when the price on the "last one" (SARB017) was $479. I was about to pull the trigger and then somebody bought it. Conveniently, they found another one, but now it's $595. Arghhh! Oh well. Saved my wallet.


There was a FB post by Seiko Germany on the 017 being available there beginning April. When asked about the supposed demise of it, they dismissed it as rumours. Not sure if it's a hoax but it might mean prices will be coming down hard soon.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Debated between the Bambino cream, or Bambino with the gold Roman numerals for ~$90 or the white/blue (which I really wanted) for $112. Got what I really wanted. Shame creation was out of stock on that model otherwise I could have gotten an extra 10%. Still the best price I've seen on Bambino and I've been holding off on buying for about 2 years now.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thought somebody might like this Limes. About $350 shipped with code
https://www.ebay.com/itm/LIMES-Watc...y-59-80-/142715577690?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Rabirnie said:


> Big thanks to all of you who posted about the eBay sale today. Have a 4 week old and wife was on me to buy a stroller. Found the one she wanted and told her the only reason we got such a great deal is because of my watch obsession. Needless to say, Watchuseek got some major brownie points today.
> 
> Really hard to watch all of you guys pull the trigger on some great looking watches!
> 
> ...


Kudos to you for family first. What a man!

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pgg365247 (May 31, 2013)

Rabirnie said:


> Big thanks to all of you who posted about the eBay sale today. Have a 4 week old and wife was on me to buy a stroller. Found the one she wanted and told her the only reason we got such a great deal is because of my watch obsession. Needless to say, Watchuseek got some major brownie points today.
> 
> Really hard to watch all of you guys pull the trigger on some great looking watches!
> 
> ...


Charge your phone man!


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> Whoop whoop!
> 
> I love my WUS brethren!!!!
> 
> ...


That's a good looking pair

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

mefuzzy said:


> It only works for US addresses.
> 
> I wonder if shipping it to a forwarder address works.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


US and Canadian addresses


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Rabirnie said:


> Big thanks to all of you who posted about the eBay sale today. Have a 4 week old and wife was on me to buy a stroller. Found the one she wanted and told her the only reason we got such a great deal is because of my watch obsession. Needless to say, Watchuseek got some major brownie points today.
> 
> Really hard to watch all of you guys pull the trigger on some great looking watches!
> 
> ...


We bought the single when my son was born (6 years ago) and then the double when we had our second. They are totally worth the money, easy to transport and you can push a kid around with one finger they move so easily. You'll love it, best purchase anyone likely made today on this entire site


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

Nasmitty7185 said:


> In my experience, Oris is one of the best at providing parts. I get all of my parts from the watch maker (thewatchmaker.com) who is an authorized service center and typically sells links for $10 each or so. In a nutshell, don't worry too much if your Oris is missing a few links. Even if you go to sell it and someone needs an extra link or two, just refer them to this service center.


Thank you for this suggestion. I'll check it out for the tropical rubber strap. Good to know I can find links, too.

Honeymooning with this movement. If it passes, no plans to sell (famous last words).

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

parsig9 said:


> Thought somebody might like this Limes. About $350 shipped with code
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/LIMES-Watc...y-59-80-/142715577690?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


Ickler case and likely an ETA movement - nice deal.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

My thanks also for posting the eBay discount. I was pleased to save $6 on this nifty little Raketa.


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> Ague Trading Company is having a 25% off sale on everything site-wide. If you need a watch roll or colorful NATO for your recent eBay purchase there are some good deals on pretty nice straps.
> 
> https://aguetradingco.com/
> 
> View attachment 12960053


Do these feel pretty good?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

TheSanDiegan said:


> This arrived today. What a stunning watch... money well spent IMO.
> 
> View attachment 12960557


I agree. Mine is nearly perfect. The nearly part being that rubber strap.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Great deals today, thanks for the heads up.

Orient Star WZ0291El $410 - 20% - $4 Ebay Bucks - 1%/$4 Ebates (hopefully) + $20 shipping = $340


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

r0bf1ve said:


> jcombs1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ague Trading Company is having a 25% off sale on everything site-wide. If you need a watch roll or colorful NATO for your recent eBay purchase there are some good deals on pretty nice straps.
> ...


Ague is not the best feeling in the world...

What an odd choice for a company name!


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Finally give in, bought a G-Shock GWM5610-1 for $79.99

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens-GWM5610-1CR-G-Shock-Atomic-Digital-Sport-Watch/301409409890


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

eljay said:


> Ague is not the best feeling in the world...
> 
> What an odd choice for a company name!


I have to say I've enjoyed Clockwork Synergy strapa of all my NATOs..

https://goo.gl/pLL1d5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Citizen Satellite Wave GPS Watch. Advanced *Satellite* Timekeeping. CC1090-52F, new, 48mm, 100m WR, eco-drive solar, $575 before discount,* $460 after PSPRING20 20% discount*, free S&H. Non-standard lugs.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Sa...Satellite-Timekeeping-CC1090-52F/202016247233


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Junghans Max Bill 34mm hand wind black dial - $420 after coupon. https://www.ebay.com/itm/152938301111
Seller claims to be an AD. Been going back and forth on this one. Hard for me not to pull the trigger, hope someone here grabs it. You got 10 minutes left!


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

couldnt let the code go unused so picked up this gshock last minute ... gave mine away last vacation .

So $83 ! Great deal for me !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks to whoever posted the eBay deal. Got this FC for my dad for $159.99. I know it's quartz but he's got a few watches so this will be his grab and go watch.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Spend all day dumping Ebay coupon code deals on here; don't buy anything. 

The new me!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Spend all day dumping Ebay coupon code deals on here; don't buy anything.
> 
> The new me!


Not me: a Pan Europ+ Star Seeker+SRPC09+SRPC13.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

Had my eyes on a bunch of different watches (Hamilton Intra-matic 38mm, Seiko Baby Turtle, Orient Star GMT, Seiko Cocktail Time) but when I got home from work, they had all been snatched up. Should have pulled the trigger when I had the chance!


----------



## weissa (Sep 17, 2015)

I spent all day watching everyone get deals and finally gave in. Citizen Grand Classic for $260 after coupon, shipped. I'll be putting it on a dark brown strap.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

nope, only looks at REGISTRATION ADDRESS no matter where you ship to.
i have my order shipped from sweden to prague and the code workde 

anyways, the code is gone now. we are safe



mefuzzy said:


> It only works for US addresses.
> 
> I wonder if shipping it to a forwarder address works.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

I got an nh36 with the code. No plans yet. Maybe I’ll upgrade my skx or save it for a future project. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

normally i am unsigned in checking this thread every day but this deserves the effort....well done man!



Rabirnie said:


> Big thanks to all of you who posted about the eBay sale today. Have a 4 week old and wife was on me to buy a stroller. Found the one she wanted and told her the only reason we got such a great deal is because of my watch obsession. Needless to say, Watchuseek got some major brownie points today.
> 
> Really hard to watch all of you guys pull the trigger on some great looking watches!
> 
> ...


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

in case someone is still hungry:
ebay PLAYMAD *10% Coupon On $25+, max $100, till march 12
*
not sure if watches are included tho https://www.ebay.com/rpp/6579?_trkparms=&clkid=2369804500651518605


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Dang, I just tried to buy a second watch with the code and it said I've already used it. Didn't say single use in the Ts & Cs.


It absolutely did.


----------



## bobusa (Apr 17, 2016)

And... code has expired 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

weissa said:


> I spent all day watching everyone get deals and finally gave in. Citizen Grand Classic for $260 after coupon, shipped. I'll be putting it on a dark brown strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that makes me jealous, great find

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gorem (Apr 22, 2016)

mefuzzy said:


> It only works for US addresses.
> 
> I wonder if shipping it to a forwarder address works.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


only need registered address to be US.

Shipping address can be overseas.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mefuzzy said:


> It only works for US addresses.
> 
> I wonder if shipping it to a forwarder address works.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Doesn't work.
I have a French eBay account, changed my main shipping address to a friend in Colorado, still says coupon cannot be applied...

Nicolas


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

mougino said:


> Doesn't work.
> I have a French eBay account, changed my main shipping address to a friend in Colorado, still says coupon cannot be applied...
> 
> Nicolas


coupon is expired now, but you could have checked out as guest


----------



## blueboy85 (Nov 7, 2013)

Wonder if this is a pricing mistake? GBP 28.88 for a Citizen Grand Classic

https://www.ebay.com.my/itm/Citizen...139553?hash=item2aa28349e1:g:eOgAAOSwOMlaoK7n


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

blueboy85 said:


> Wonder if this is a pricing mistake? GBP 28.88 for a Citizen Grand Classic
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.my/itm/Citizen...139553?hash=item2aa28349e1:g:eOgAAOSwOMlaoK7n


typical hacked account scam, not pricing mistake


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

taike said:


> coupon is expired now, but you could have checked out as guest


Interesting... one to remember for next time.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

main (or any) shipping address *IS NOT* your registration address.
you have to go to your account personal infromation details to check or change your registration address...



mougino said:


> Doesn't work.
> I have a French eBay account, changed my main shipping address to a friend in Colorado, still says coupon cannot be applied...
> 
> Nicolas


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

mougino said:


> Doesn't work.
> I have a French eBay account, changed my main shipping address to a friend in Colorado, still says coupon cannot be applied...
> 
> Nicolas


That's the opposite dude

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

For aussies- nabbed this for a bees d#ck under $100AUD on eBay using code PICK5 (only code I could find that worked).
Orient quality, automatic, dress-style on bracelet... Seems a no brainer. 
That's just 76 US bucks. 
Even if I don't love it when it arrives, it will add an option to my rotation
Screams for a nice brown leather strap.

Creation watches eBay, I'll try and link









Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## Gorem (Apr 22, 2016)

mougino said:


> Doesn't work.
> I have a French eBay account, changed my main shipping address to a friend in Colorado, still says coupon cannot be applied...
> 
> Nicolas


mine is Singapore account. it work.

there is no need to change shipping address, just change registration address will do.
but the coupon is expired now


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Whoop whoop!
> 
> I love my WUS brethren!!!!
> 
> ...


Can share whether can I get the Alpina deal ? Thks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Perdendosi said:


> I couldn't resist. I got the Orient Star Seeker GMT. Less than $300 is too good of a deal.





Peace N Time said:


> Thanks, got in on the last one!


If either of you (or anyone else) ends up with a spare link for an Orient Star Seeker GMT that you wouldn't mind parting with, I'm "a lookin" please. 
The Star I bought about used a year ago was missing a link (maybe two?) and Orient doesn't sell links. Thanks...


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Spend all day dumping Ebay coupon code deals on here; don't buy anything.
> 
> The new me!


Spent the evening looking for watch deals, bought a fishing reel and some scope rings.

The typical me.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

edited


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> It absolutely did.


Once within a single transaction doesn't mean only once in the 12 hours. If it meant that, it wouldn't have given multiples out to guest shoppers.

Regardless, it wasn't done very well because logged in members should get the same services as guests.


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Gorem said:


> mine is Singapore account. it work.
> 
> there is no need to change shipping address, just change registration address will do.
> but the coupon is expired now


Hey guys, got to say u statesmen are lucky with all the eBay codes u get. In past few years we have only had a 20% off code once here in the UK.

I wish someone would have highlighted this trick earlier. Enjoy ur new purchases and have a good weekend.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeWatcher00 (Oct 31, 2015)

Was going to go for a Citizen Nighthawk for $137 with the coupon, but decided to pass. Lowest price I’ve ever seen for one though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Elkins45 said:


> Spent the evening looking for watch deals, bought a fishing reel and some scope rings.
> 
> The typical me.


No Ebay watches for me either, but I got Hamilton on vinyl. I also made two sales because of the coupon.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

This might be fun to mess around with for $69.99. Free shipping with Amazon Prime.

https://electronics.woot.com/offers/martian-mvoice-smartwatch-w-alexa


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

petalz said:


> Can share whether can I get the Alpina deal ? Thks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was the eBay 20% code from yesterday.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Seiko SNZH for $125 on Massdrop. Seems like a good price.







https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-snzh-watch


----------



## TimeWatcher00 (Oct 31, 2015)

RyanD said:


> No Ebay watches for me either, but I got Hamilton on vinyl. I also made two sales because of the coupon.


Lol when I read that, I thought you meant you got a Hamilton watch on a vinyl strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobusa (Apr 17, 2016)

RyanD said:


> No Ebay watches for me either, but I got Hamilton on vinyl. I also made two sales because of the coupon.


In this case does EBay cover 20% for seller? Or how does it work?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

Nordstrom Rack on I-10 @ Bunker Hill, Houston TX has this nice Tissot Day Date Automatic. Retail price was $675.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Dante231 said:


> My Oris diver just showed up - early! The update from Amazon indicated a Sunday delivery.
> 
> And it looks good. The box is in good shape, and includes manual and "Extend the Warranty" card. No tags or other stuff.
> 
> ...


Definitely missing links, I have 7 1/4 and have a bunch of extra links for my '65. Nice score tho!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

bobusa said:


> In this case does EBay cover 20% for seller? Or how does it work?


Has no impact on the seller at all. The buyer just gets a lower price.


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> Seiko SNZH for $125 on Massdrop. Seems like a good price.
> View attachment 12961899
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-snzh-watch


It's average, area trend goes down to 100 & 110 on occasion


----------



## TimeWatcher00 (Oct 31, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Has no impact on the seller at all. The buyer just gets a lower price.


Actually, I noticed some sellers increased the prices on some of their items 10-20% to take advantage of the situation. Sneaky

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Fortis Spacematic Automatic - $500 from ToM.

- Model #: 623.10.51 SI.01 
- Movement: Automatic 
- Case Diameter: 40mm 
- Case Thickness: 12mm 
- Case Material: Stainless Steel 
- Dial Color: Black 
- Water Resistant: 100M 
- Bracelet Material: Rubber 
- Bracelet Length: 8.25" 
- Condition: New 
- Warranty: 2 Year Aftermarket's

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales.../fortis-spacematic-automatic-623-10-51-si-01#


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Tissot T-Sport Seastar Auto - $375 with code BF4TS100

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0664071705702.html

-42 mm
-12.4 mm
-Scratch Resistant Sapphire
-Uni-directional Rotating Bezel
-Screw down crown
-300 meters / 1000 feet
-Powermatic 80
-Rubber strap


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

NOT A DEAL!!

Thanks for the info on the Areatrend Bulova Moonview deal guys, Mrs. Camp is really liking it! Even got a wrist shot, which I'm now realizing at that angle it looks like the strap is choking her wrist like it owes her money!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Passed on the Max Bill and SKX013, instead picked up a couple watches to mod: a new SNKK87 and a make offer bid on a used Tiger Concept 1016 from a seller in Germany.


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

OfficerCamp said:


> NOT A DEAL!!
> 
> Thanks for the info on the Areatrend Bulova Moonview deal guys, Mrs. Camp is really liking it! Even got a wrist shot, which I'm now realizing at that angle it looks like the strap is choking her wrist like it owes her money!


Ordered for my wife too. Hope she likes it, I think I'm a bit hit and miss with my taste vs hers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khaldrogo (Jan 17, 2018)

Hamilton Men's H38615735 Jazzmaster Slim Black Dial Watch
Amazon: $393.25 - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0043RQTOM
3 left at the moment of writing this
List Price (Amazon): $875

ETA 2892
43mm x 8mm
22mm strap
PR: 42h


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

TimeWatcher00 said:


> Actually, I noticed some sellers increased the prices on some of their items 10-20% to take advantage of the situation. Sneaky


Sneaky is a polite way to put it...


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

AceRimmer said:


> I agree. Mine is nearly perfect. The nearly part being that rubber strap.


Same with my aeroscope chronograph. Love it but have yet to find an alternative way to swap out their rubber strap as they are so wide and taper so much!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

pesman said:


> Same with my aeroscope chronograph. Love it but have yet to find an alternative way to swap out their rubber strap as they are so wide and taper so much!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Get a 26mm leather strap














Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

AceRimmer said:


> I agree. Mine is nearly perfect. The nearly part being that rubber strap.


Same with my aeroscope chronograph. Love it but have yet to find an alternative way to swap out their rubber strap as they are so wide and taper so much!

I got a thick 24 for my chrono and it works well

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Casio Outdoor Protrek Solar Triple Sensor PRW3500-1, MB6 atomic, solar, *$190 incl. S&H*. $200 on ebay, $225 on Amazon (which also incl. free returns). List: $300.

https://shop.opticsplanet.com/casio-outdoor-protrek-solar-triple.html


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

Alpina arrived today. Great watch. Great price. That seller has 3 more but for 699 now.Still a good price.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Longines quartz, "Used - Acceptable", 32mm x 5mm, thin, *~$162 and free S&H* (with RG "Shipping PROMO" deal), *after 4% Ebates cash back: ~$156*.

Its timeless design is perhaps enhanced by the signs of wear. I haven't been able to find anything comparable to judge the price, although this WUS thread has some wristshots (and a nicer strap). In the RG photos you can see it has a new strap, but they include the original buckle.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/closer01/item/370831/


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Jomashop got the Glycine Airman Double Twelve for $375 with code DMGL120.

It's currently $355 from eBay Jomashop. Cheapest I have seen.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Airman-Automatic-Black-Dial-Mens-Leather-Watch-GL0063/152772224932


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

pesman said:


> Same with my aeroscope chronograph. Love it but have yet to find an alternative way to swap out their rubber strap as they are so wide and taper so much!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


I'm mostly bothered by the odor. Hopefully it will go away in time.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

justin86 said:


> Get a 26mm leather strap


That's a nice looking strap. Where did you get it please? (brand? model? maybe even the price you paid)
Did you use the "spoon" technique to bend 26mm springs to also fit?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

TimeWatcher00 said:


> Actually, I noticed some sellers increased the prices on some of their items 10-20% to take advantage of the situation. Sneaky
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


In Australia we call it price jacking. It's almost standard for sellers to price jack during an eBay sale or by increasing delivery fees.

Always check the price history if possible.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Techme said:


> In Australia we call it price jacking. It's almost standard for sellers to price jack during an eBay sale or by increasing delivery fees.
> 
> Always check the price history if possible.


One of these days one of them is going to be taken to court over it. Hopefully sooner rather than later.


----------



## BANKST3R (Nov 28, 2014)

guyinwatch said:


> Alpina arrived today. Great watch. Great price. That seller has 3 more but for 699 now.Still a good price.


Would you mind sharing where you bought it and what price it was then? Thank you.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

fearlessleader said:


> That's a nice looking strap. Where did you get it please? (brand? model? maybe even the price you paid)
> Did you use the "spoon" technique to bend 26mm springs to also fit?


It's a Panatime 26mm navy genuine python. One warning, they only have XL in this style and I didn't notice, so it's on the smallest hole with my 7" wrist. Think it was $55.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

justin86 said:


> Get a 26mm leather strap
> View attachment 12963351
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Strap looks good with the watch!

Is the paint peeling out of the bezel markings?


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Strap looks good with the watch!
> 
> Is the paint peeling out of the bezel markings?


No?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlowyz (Nov 5, 2016)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Strap looks good with the watch!
> 
> Is the paint peeling out of the bezel markings?


That's probably a reflection of the lights around.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

justin86 said:


> No?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thanks  It looked a bit like it in the photo. I missed out on that round of JR deals and it would be a pass when they come around again if that were an issue



jlowyz said:


> That's probably a reflection of the lights around.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


That explains it :-!


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

skunkworks said:


> It's average, area trend goes down to 100 & 110 on occasion


Give it solid end links, charge $50 more, people will still buy it.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

AceRimmer said:


> I agree. Mine is nearly perfect. The nearly part being that rubber strap.


No odor emanating from my strap. IMO - for this model Terrascope at least - I think the high degree of contrast between watch and strap serves the watch well, as it allows it to present as much as a dress watch as a sports watch. And that rubber has a crazy-high coefficient of friction that keeps the behemoth of a case securely fastened to my wrist with zero movement. However, I think length will be an issue for guys with larger wrists - at 7.5" I'm on the 2nd-to-last hole and it's a tight fit.

I'm sure I'll eventually add a black OEM ostrich strap as well, but I'm content with the rubber strap for the role this watch will serve in my collection.

Watchporn attached in lieu of a deal:


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

eljay said:


> One of these days one of them is going to be taken to court over it. Hopefully sooner rather than later.


Seriously? Let the sellers do what they want, they don't owe you anything.


----------



## MrBlonde (Jul 19, 2010)

impetusera said:


> That's rather interesting. Tried ordering this one a few weeks back and they canceled it on me. Recall seeing it in store?
> View attachment 12772587


I would absolutely pick this up if I found it for that price. Great tool if nothing else.


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

DST Time Change sale on Touch of Modern
Lots of pre-owned luxury watches which may be a bit risky with their no return policy...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RotorRonin said:


> Seriously? Let the sellers do what they want, they don't owe you anything.


IIRC, Australia has stricter consumer protection laws than we have here in the US. I've seen similar comments by other Aussie members in the same vein.

I don't know that it's right or wrong but do remember that business is conducted slightly differently in Oz.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

TheSanDiegan said:


> I'm sure I'll eventually add a black OEM ostrich strap as well, but I'm content with the rubber strap for the role this watch will serve in my collection.


The black ostrich is very nice, but $170. I have one for my 1681 small seconds silver dial. Classy watch and strap.


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

Massdrop has the Corum Admirals Cup for 1600 in two color choices https://www.massdrop.com/buy/corum-admiral-s-cup-legend-automatic-watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

JMD1082 said:


> Massdrop has the Corum Admirals Cup for 1600 in two color choices https://www.massdrop.com/buy/corum-admiral-s-cup-legend-automatic-watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To put it in perspective. Overstock has the one version for 2K and Walmart has the other for 2300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

RotorRonin said:


> Seriously? Let the sellers do what they want, they don't owe you anything.


Price jacking, false advertising and deceptive marketing is highly illegal in Australia. Fines can easily be six figures or more.

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Techme said:


> Price jacking, false advertising and deceptive marketing is highly illegal in Australia. Fines can easily be six figures or more.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


The only leg to stand on is price jacking, but it's hard to imagine that doesn't apply to circumstances such as natural disasters and other instances where gouging hurts people.

It's laughable that people want to sue over watch prices being raised on eBay. The fact the sale is on eBay means the seller is an opportunist. Is it rude and shallow? Sure. Illegal or even unethical? Nope. It's eBay.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> The only leg to stand on is price jacking, but it's hard to imagine that doesn't apply to circumstances such as natural disasters and other instances where gouging hurts people.
> 
> It's laughable that people want to sue over watch prices being raised on eBay. The fact the sale is on eBay means the seller is an opportunist. Is it rude and shallow? Sure. Illegal or even unethical? Nope. It's eBay.


Nobody's suing anyone, but the Australian consumer regulator has the power to fine Australian retailers for breaking the law. I should have been clear about that fact, but I would be very surprised if Australia was the only country with these laws.

In Australia, raising the base price during a sale very much is illegal. With eBay however it might be a bit of a legal grey area, considering eBay offers the discount rather than the seller. Hence taking it court to test the law. Why don't you think it's unethical to boot?

Of course, eBay is pretty much the wild west, relatively speaking and there's not a lot an Australian authority can do about overseas sellers who engage in these practices. In addition, those eBay sellers that _are_ based here and engage in deceptive practices probably manage to slip under the regulator's radar.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JMD1082 said:


> To put it in perspective. Overstock has the one version for 2K and Walmart has the other for 2300


Great price for a Corum chrono. The packaging alone is worth a few hundred dollars. Might be the nicest box in this price range.


----------



## NGV (Jan 26, 2018)

eljay said:


> Nobody's suing anyone, but the Australian consumer regulator has the power to fine Australian retailers for breaking the law. I should have been clear about that fact, but I would be very surprised if Australia was the only country with these laws.
> 
> In Australia, raising the base price during a sale very much is illegal. With eBay however it might be a bit of a legal grey area, considering eBay offers the discount rather than the seller. Hence taking it court to test the law. Why don't you think it's unethical to boot?
> 
> Of course, eBay is pretty much the wild west, relatively speaking and there's not a lot an Australian authority can do about overseas sellers who engage in these practices. In addition, those eBay sellers that _are_ based here and engage in deceptive practices probably manage to slip under the regulator's radar.


In the US, it's common practice when a store is liquidating due to bankruptcy (where they take off a large percentage off the price) to increase the prices. Many times, it's much higher than the normal selling price.

If Australian regulators were to crack down on eBay, all they could do is stop the seller from selling to Australia, since the seller is most likely overseas. But it takes nothing for the seller to pop up again under a different name.


----------



## Cloudscape (Mar 11, 2018)

Another TJ Maxx deal. Luminox SXC GMT for $140. I believe this is the 5023 model. Not sure if it's an amazing deal like the Inox but still it seems worth posting about. I don't think it came in the correct box (it was just in the standard luminox sunglass zip case) and it had no manuals.









A few things to note. There is no lume on the watch at all. Just the tritium. That was the reason I got it. I have wanted a Ball watch for a while now but this will hold me over until I save up for one. But it seems like Luminox skimped out. They easily could have put some lume on the numerals. Minor nitpick. Also on mine the seconds hand misses every marker. Doesn't matter to me but to some it might be a dealbreaker. BTW no tritium on the seconds hand. The bezel is bi-directonal and silent. Very strange for me since I'm used to dive watches with ratcheting bezels. The case itself looks very cool. It doesn't come through in the picture but it almost looks like a molded or shredded carbon fiber case. Also it's very light. The rubber strap is comfortable. The center of the watch is dark blue but the ring around where the numbers and hour markers are is almost like a sunburst blue. It looks very nice in person. If you see one and you are interested I'd say grab it fast because in the sea of Nixon, Michael Kors, etc. this one stood out.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Cloudscape said:


> Another TJ Maxx deal. Luminox SXC GMT for $140. I believe this is the 5023 model. Not sure if it's an amazing deal like the Inox but still it seems worth posting about. I don't think it came in the correct box (it was just in the standard luminox sunglass zip case) and it had no manuals.
> 
> A few things to note. There is no lume on the watch at all. Just the tritium. That was the reason I got it. I have wanted a Ball watch for a while now but this will hold me over until I save up for one. But it seems like Luminox skimped out. They easily could have put some lume on the numerals. Minor nitpick. Also on mine the seconds hand misses every marker. Doesn't matter to me but to some it might be a dealbreaker. BTW no tritium on the seconds hand. The bezel is bi-directonal and silent. Very strange for me since I'm used to dive watches with ratcheting bezels. The case itself looks very cool. It doesn't come through in the picture but it almost looks like a molded or shredded carbon fiber case. Also it's very light. The rubber strap is comfortable. The center of the watch is dark blue but the ring around where the numbers and hour markers are is almost like a sunburst blue. It looks very nice in person. If you see one and you are interested I'd say grab it fast because in the sea of Nixon, Michael Kors, etc. this one stood out.


Welcome to the madness. The folks at TJMaxx are terrible when it comes to boxes. I typically coach them until I get the right one.


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Cloudscape said:


> Another TJ Maxx deal. Luminox SXC GMT for $140. I believe this is the 5023 model. Not sure if it's an amazing deal like the Inox but still it seems worth posting about. I don't think it came in the correct box (it was just in the standard luminox sunglass zip case) and it had no manuals.
> 
> View attachment 12966205
> 
> ...


Great little watch. I have the white bezzel one. The t25 is a little underwhelming until you wake up at 2am and that's when it really shines... See what I did there. Hope the rubber strap fits you better than me. I was on the 2nd to last hole closest to the case. And if you think it's light now, it's amazing how it disappears on a nato/zulu

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

NGV said:


> If Australian regulators were to crack down on eBay, all they could do is stop the seller from selling to Australia, since the seller is most likely overseas. But it takes nothing for the seller to pop up again under a different name.


A couple of years ago the federal government decided the solution to overseas sellers not charging sales tax (and thus angering Gerry Harvey) was simply to declare that the sellers _would_ do so. A bit underpants gnomish. We all laughed at them.

But I will derail the thread no longer.


----------



## Pgg365247 (May 31, 2013)

This was just posted a few minutes ago in the SEIKO forum.

https://m.bonanza.com/listings/Seiko...07J1/562523923

I'm not sure if it is legit or not. I purchased one using PayPal for the protection. My fingers are crossed! Worst case I spend some time and energy getting a refund. Best case... I just got a new SKX007J for $31 shipped!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Pgg365247 said:


> This was just posted a few minutes ago in the SEIKO forum.
> 
> https://m.bonanza.com/listings/Seiko...07J1/562523923
> 
> I'm not sure if it is legit or not. I purchased one using PayPal for the protection. My fingers are crossed! Worst case I spend some time and energy getting a refund. Best case... I just got a new SKX007J for $31 shipped!


----------



## Pgg365247 (May 31, 2013)

RyanD said:


>


HAHA! Very likely


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

nyamoci said:


> Great little watch. I have the white bezzel one. The t25 is a little underwhelming until you wake up at 2am and that's when it really shines... See what I did there. Hope the rubber strap fits you better than me. I was on the 2nd to last hole closest to the case. And if you think it's light now, it's amazing how it disappears on a nato/zulu
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


I bought that same watch at TJMaxx a couple of days ago. I also picked up a Luminox Atacama Field Black-out watch for $299. I was very underwhelmed by the tritium tubes on these. Both are barely visible and both are going probably going back. I don't know if they are old tubes or what. Oh, and there is a tritium pip on the second hand of the Atacama Field, but it is so tiny and the tubes are so week I can barely make it out in pitch black. I have 4 other Luminox's that have much better T25 tritium. Of course none of them can hold a candle to my Deep Blue tritium watches.


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

hifi_hound said:


> I bought that same watch at TJMaxx a couple of days ago. I also picked up a Luminox Atacama Field Black-out watch for $299. I was very underwhelmed by the tritium tubes on these. Both are barely visible and both are going probably going back. I don't know if they are old tubes or what. Oh, and there is a tritium pip on the second hand of the Atacama Field, but it is so tiny and the tubes are so week I can barely make it out in pitch black. I have 4 other Luminox's that have much better T25 tritium. Of course none of them can hold a candle to my Deep Blue tritium watches.


What model of atacama field did you get? Was it a chronograph version?


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Pgg365247 said:


> This was just posted a few minutes ago in the SEIKO forum.
> 
> https://m.bonanza.com/listings/Seiko...07J1/562523923
> 
> I'm not sure if it is legit or not. I purchased one using PayPal for the protection. My fingers are crossed! Worst case I spend some time and energy getting a refund. Best case... I just got a new SKX007J for $31 shipped!


Sold out! BUT the seller has another great deal: Invicta Men's 13961 watch for $12.61. MSRP is $695, so the total savings is 98.2% - deal of the month!!! ;-)

https://m.bonanza.com/listings/Invi...ronograph-Stainless-Blue-Dial-Watch/562523085

I'd post a photo, but I don't want to actually encourage folks. The savings might me 98.2%, but it is also 99.9% a scam!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Orient AA Men's Mako II Steel Bracelet Automatic Dive Watch, new, choice of colors: *blue, black, or pepsi*, 42mm x 13mm, *$140*. Island Watch: $175. List: $325. The seller, mygiftshop, has similar listings with Wal-Mart, etc. Their full description mentions a one-year warranty.

Information from Island Watch (which includes a 1-year warranty):


*Movement:* Orient 22-Jewel Cal. F69 Automatic (self-winding, hand wind, hacks)
*Case:* Brushed stainless steel, 41.5mm x 13mm thick.
*Back:* Solid screw-in back
*Crystal:* Hardened Mineral
*Band:* Stainless steel bracelet with push-button deployant closure, 22mm..
*Water Resistant:* 200 meters

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-AA-Mens-Mako-II-Steel-Bracelet-Automatic-Dive-Watch/332564327181


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Great price for a Corum chrono. The packaging alone is worth a few hundred dollars. Might be the nicest box in this price range.
> 
> View attachment 12966057


Hmmm... nice wood box, I just got a new watch in an incredible box too:









Pretty heavy hunk of brushed stainless steel. My kid claimed it, so it is currently holding safe a Thomas the Tank Engine quartz watch. If the zombies ever rise to destroy the world, his Thomas watch will be perfectly safe!

Deal part of the post - I got this beast of a watch box (and a watch actually came in it too, which was cool) from Shop Worn and I posted recently that others have had good experience working with them. If you call them and ask for an extra discount they might knock a few percent extra off. I asked (can't hurt, right?) and got 15% off. Overall positive experience. The watch I received looked brand new and of course ugly as heck (just quoting the general stigma regarding this brand). :-d


----------



## Cloudscape (Mar 11, 2018)

hifi_hound said:


> I bought that same watch at TJMaxx a couple of days ago. I also picked up a Luminox Atacama Field Black-out watch for $299. I was very underwhelmed by the tritium tubes on these. Both are barely visible and both are going probably going back. I don't know if they are old tubes or what. Oh, and there is a tritium pip on the second hand of the Atacama Field, but it is so tiny and the tubes are so week I can barely make it out in pitch black. I have 4 other Luminox's that have much better T25 tritium. Of course none of them can hold a candle to my Deep Blue tritium watches.


The tubes on mine are very visible in darkness but like with the lume I think they were skimping on this model. The tubes are about as thin as they can possibly be. It surely isn't glowing like a lantern like I've heard with certain other tritium watches or my Armida A1 flashlight but it's still good enough to see clearly in the dark.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Robotaz said:


> The black ostrich is very nice, but $170. I have one for my 1681 small seconds silver dial. Classy watch and strap.


How recent is your $170 quote? Also, do your hour and minute hands have the same brightly polished surface as your second hand and indices, or are they matte by comparison?


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

justin86 said:


> It's a Panatime 26mm navy genuine python. One warning, they only have XL in this style and I didn't notice, so it's on the smallest hole with my 7" wrist. Think it was $55.


Thanks. I found that on Amazon. Also found a "Tom Barrington, Leather Watch Strap, Genuine Stingray Leather, Navy Blue, 26 mm, Regular Length" there too for $33 Prime (also comes in long for same price). Thinking about it... I might like the stingray better than the Python.

I also found something called "26mm High Quality Soft Sweatband Leather" that's REALLY cheap ($2.44 + 1 shipping). What the heck is "Sweatband Leather"??? Might this be a deal? Or is it some new way to spell "faux" or "pu"?

If it matters to anyone else looking for Python: Searching, and even on Panatime's site, there are lots of leather with Python print straps.


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

Nasmitty7185 said:


> What model of atacama field did you get? Was it a chronograph version?


No, it was this one. (Stock picture) - The actual watch doesn't have as much contrast as this photo. The dial is more black so the black numbers don't really stand out like this photo.


----------



## Jammybstard (Aug 21, 2017)

hifi_hound said:


> No, it was this one. (Stock picture) - The actual watch doesn't have as much contrast as this photo. The dial is more black so the black numbers don't really stand out like this photo.
> View attachment 12966919


'Every time you try and operate these weird black controls that are labeled in black on a black background, a little black light lights up in black to let you know you've done it.'.

Zaphod Beeblebrox,.The Restaurant At The End Of The Universe

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

TheSanDiegan said:


> How recent is your $170 quote?


$188 now, plus shipping


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Creation deal of the day: Orient automatic with day & date, day is shown using a subdial. Model: ES00006W. 43mm x 11.8mm, *$115*. List: $250:
Orient Automatic ES00006W Men's Watch

They also list it on ebay for the same price:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Automatic-ES00006W-Mens-Watch/273071952314

Following some of the ebay links, Creation appears to have other Orients at competitive prices. *These are all under $100*:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Sym...-White-Dial-ER2700CW-Mens-Watch-/272902417515
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Automatic-ER27007W-Mens-Watch-/272776414010
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Automatic-ER27001B-Mens-Watch-/282708743845


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

cgrey2 said:


> $188 now, plus shipping


Wow. That's really high. It was $145 or so a couple years back I think.

Maybe stock is going down and down. Who knows? I would think since it took them six weeks to fulfill my order that they aren't sitting on the stock. Maybe a good sign?


----------



## northraleigh24 (Jan 5, 2015)

Just received the Orient Star Classic. It's a beautiful watch for $197.00. The pictures do not do it justice.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Tissot automatic CHRONOMETER for $399 at Jomashop. Possibly the cheapest I've ever seen an ETA automatic, chronometer grade movement go for (yeah, yeah, yeah, Powermatic 80 vs. 2824....blah, blah, blah): https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t086-408-11-031-00.html


----------



## jdufau83 (Mar 9, 2018)

northraleigh24 said:


> Just received the Orient Star Classic. It's a beautiful watch for $197.00. The pictures do not do it justice.
> View attachment 12967379


Nice pick up. Been tempted by this piece a couple of times. Just afraid it would wear a bit too dress-y. Does it seem pretty versatile?

Thanks!


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Tissot automatic CHRONOMETER for $399 at Jomashop. Possibly the cheapest I've ever seen an ETA automatic, chronometer grade movement go for (yeah, yeah, yeah, Powermatic 80 vs. 2824....blah, blah, blah): https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t086-408-11-031-00.html


AD10 code will take off another $10.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Victorinox Swiss Army Professional Dive Master 500M Watch, model 241555, *38mm* x 12mm, 46mm L2L, sapphire crystal, Swiss quartz, *$183* (Ashford weekly deal). Ebay (after Ashford): $200. Amazon, $239 (where some buyers complain about the small size).

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/victorinox-swiss-army/professional/dive-master-500m/241555.pid


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Victorinox Swiss Army Men's Classic Maverick GS Dual Time Watch 241441, 42mm x 11mm, 100m WR, *$175*. List: $625.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...ssic/classic-maverick-gs-dual-time/241441.pid


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Fossil NATO straps for $8 with free shipping no minimum. Most are 22mm.

https://www.fossil.com/us/en/men/sa..._f2_ntk_cs:Nylon&filter=price_USD:([* 24.99])


----------



## northraleigh24 (Jan 5, 2015)

I had looked at it for a while also. I thinks it's versatile enough to ware as a casual watch but it certain leans to the dressy side. I think the combination of the brushed and polished finish help to dress it down some. I'm really impressed with the fit and finish for a watch in this price range.



jdufau83 said:


> Nice pick up. Been tempted by this piece a couple of times. Just afraid it would wear a bit too dress-y. Does it seem pretty versatile?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

northraleigh24 said:


> Just received the Orient Star Classic. It's a beautiful watch for $197.00. The pictures do not do it justice.
> View attachment 12967379


Can I ask where you got it for that price?


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Robotaz said:


> Wow. That's really high. It was $145 or so a couple years back I think.
> 
> Maybe stock is going down and down. Who knows? I would think since it took them six weeks to fulfill my order that they aren't sitting on the stock.* Maybe a good sign?*


Not if you were looking to pick up a second strap at less than 1/3 the cost of the watch. Was surprised by the $180 quote (+*$20* for shipping?).

In your opinion, is the black ostrich worth $208?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Not a deal!

Well worth the $185. . EDIT: eBay 20% off deal)


----------



## jdufau83 (Mar 9, 2018)

northraleigh24 said:


> I had looked at it for a while also. I thinks it's versatile enough to ware as a casual watch but it certain leans to the dressy side. I think the combination of the brushed and polished finish help to dress it down some. I'm really impressed with the fit and finish for a watch in this price range.


Thanks for your impressions. Definitely like that there's mixed finishing - I'm personally not a huge fan of the all polish look.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Deleted - see JohnMcKlane post


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> Probably fake but I ordered anyway:
> Orient Mako II for $20
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/263543223772
> 
> View attachment 12967773


hacked account !


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

We need a sticky about not posting obvious scams. People flip out if two posters have like a 3 post tangent about cars or whatever because this is the deals thread, but now we're just doing pro bono accessory after the fact to fraud? Don't buy it, don't share it, report it or ignore it.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

johnMcKlane said:


> hacked account !


Thank you (too late for me)
- What are the risks? - I figure I am protected by both Ebay and PayPal
I don't understand why someone would hack an account - What is the benefit to the hacker?
Does anyone know?


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

drwindsurf said:


> Thank you (too late for me)
> - What are the risks? - I figure I am protected by both Ebay and PayPal
> I don't understand why someone would hack an account - What is the benefit to the hacker?
> Does anyone know?


Typically, the funds paid by the people they scam end up going into the scammer's pockets so that's how they make their money. The buyer is indeed protected by Paypal and/or Ebay but the scammer is still profiting from the scam.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Big Glycine sale at Jomashop. Their Incursore Automatic is $299 today. Unheard of, IME. https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-doorbuster-event.html?dir=asc&order=price


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Wow. That's really high. It was $145 or so a couple years back I think.
> 
> Maybe stock is going down and down. Who knows? I would think since it took them six weeks to fulfill my order that they aren't sitting on the stock. Maybe a good sign?


(This is in reference to JeanRichard OEM straps for the Terrascopes that have been on sale at Ashford recently.) I asked about the availability and pricing of 6 or 7 straps from the most recent pdf catalog. One was discontinued, 3-4 others were in stock and 2 would need to be ordered with a 4-6 week wait.


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Big Glycine sale at Jomashop. Their Incursore Automatic is $299 today. Unheard of, IME. https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-doorbuster-event.html?dir=asc&order=price


I really like that Incursore with the Cali dial. It has been on my short(ish) list for a while, they seem to pop up more regularly now for around 300$.


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

mannal said:


> Not a deal!
> Well worth the $185. (eBates 20% off deal).


Lovely Cocktail Time.
Any issues getting your cashback with the rakuten store?


----------



## northraleigh24 (Jan 5, 2015)

bvc2005 said:


> Can I ask where you got it for that price?


The Orient Star Classic came from Creation Watches site on Ebay using the 20% off code. It expired several days ago.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

i will tune in here - no worries about ebates!
i was *****ing about the ebates cashback disappearing or zeroing in my account, loudly and multiple times.
all my minor issues were resolved promptly, the two big problems i had (ie 1400 USD problems) took a bit longer and were resolved and confirmed just after the big fat check deadline.
quess what - i kindly asked if it would be possible to still send it to my paypal (like 3 days after the regular check) and they did!
kudos to ebates rakuten

as far as rakuten global goes - beware, they dont offer any coverage/buyers protection on USED items. its at the very bottom of their TaC.
i had a issue with a used watch i purchased and the seller wouldnt cooperate - the watch case was dinged badly, probably large impact . he first said it must have been damaged during shipping (nonsense) and then said "our paperwork says the watch was fine prior shippment". and finally blamed me that it took very long between delivery and claim so i probably damaged it myself. wow.
i found out rakuten would be at no avail so i started a dispute over paypal and then claim. still waiting for result.
the seller name was BRANDOFF GINZA. stay away.

on the other hand, i have purchased another speedy, this time 1995 lovely tirtium 3592.50 from seller KAIUL. the watch was shipped saturday 6pm and arrived tuesday 1pm. full set, "new finish" but tender and nicely done. i have communicated about the tax removal (could not do) and the seller responded quickly with above avarage japanenglish.

you have to realize most of the happy customers stay always silent and the unhappy would complain (see amazon ratings...). so i guess mostl of the ebates deals here went thru, and vast majority of issues are resolved. i would vouch for their customer service. just turn off your addblock and start from fresh browser (also, i ahve started using the ebates button now)



kimloris said:


> Lovely Cocktail Time.
> Any issues getting your cashback with the rakuten store?


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Big Glycine sale at Jomashop. Their Incursore Automatic is $299 today. Unheard of, IME. https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-doorbuster-event.html?dir=asc&order=price


Actually, it was $250 on massdro0 couple of weeks ago.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

cgrey2 said:


> (This is in reference to JeanRichard OEM straps for the Terrascopes that have been on sale at Ashford recently.) I asked about the availability and pricing of 6 or 7 straps from the most recent pdf catalog. One was discontinued, 3-4 others were in stock and 2 would need to be ordered with a 4-6 week wait.


This is the pricing I got in 3/2017 without any comment on availability, or lack thereof:

Rubber strap is $ 95.00, calf and ostrich strap $ 150.00 + shipping $ 20.00


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

Raymond Weil at TJMaxx. I don't wear a lot of dress watches, but this looks to be a decent deal for an automatic on bracelet. $499.00

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...orId=NS1003637&pos=1:2&N=842114098+2031104296


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

Also, another Filson at TJMaxx. Filson Mackinaw 3 hander. I haven't seen this color on a bracelet at this price $179.99

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...rId=NS1003637&pos=1:22&N=842114098+2031104296


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

feltharg said:


> as far as rakuten global goes - beware, they dont offer any coverage/buyers protection on USED items. its at the very bottom of their TaC.
> i had a issue with a used watch i purchased and the seller wouldnt cooperate - the watch case was dinged badly, probably large impact . he first said it must have been damaged during shipping (nonsense) and then said "our paperwork says the watch was fine prior shippment". and finally blamed me that it took very long between delivery and claim so i probably damaged it myself. wow.
> i found out rakuten would be at no avail so i started a dispute over paypal and then claim. still waiting for result.
> the seller name was BRANDOFF GINZA. stay away.


If PayPal doesn't solve it, go directly to your credit card company. A charge back will get their attention.


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

dart1214 said:


> This is the pricing I got in 3/2017 without any comment on availability, or lack thereof:
> 
> Rubber strap is $ 95.00, calf and ostrich strap $ 150.00 + shipping $ 20.00


That is no longer current information.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

kimloris said:


> Lovely Cocktail Time.
> Any issues getting your cashback with the rakuten store?


First, Thank you! I fixed a typo. Should have said eBay 20% off not Ebates.
Second, I purchased two watches from RG + Ebates, without issue.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Peace N Time said:


> Jomashop got the Glycine Airman Double Twelve for $375 with code DMGL120.
> 
> It's currently $355 from eBay Jomashop. Cheapest I have seen.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Airman-Automatic-Black-Dial-Mens-Leather-Watch-GL0063/152772224932


Why does it have two crowns? That doesn't look like an internal bezel.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Elkins45 said:


> Why does it have two crowns? That doesn't look like an internal bezel.


The bottom crown locks down the bezel. You unscrew the crown and then you can turn the bezel. Then lock it back in place once you've set it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

cgrey2 said:


> That is no longer current information.


Yes. I posted because somebody was asking how much they used to be, as a point of reference.


----------



## jdufau83 (Mar 9, 2018)

That Filson is pretty handsome. If this was 40mm or less, I might be tempted. Kind of an affordable alternative to the Oris ProPilot. Thanks for posting.


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> Why does it have two crowns? That doesn't look like an internal bezel.


The second crown is a lockdown screw for the outer bezel. Set your second time zone, and tighten it up so it will stay in that position.


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

double post


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> Thank you (too late for me)
> - What are the risks? - I figure I am protected by both Ebay and PayPal
> I don't understand why someone would hack an account - What is the benefit to the hacker?
> Does anyone know?





ericlikeseatin said:


> Typically, the funds paid by the people they scam end up going into the scammer's pockets so that's how they make their money. The buyer is indeed protected by Paypal and/or Ebay but the scammer is still profiting from the scam.


I will slightly disagree with eric in that PayPal does not transfer funds immediately. If people will hurry up and report scams, then Ebay will shut an account like that down pretty quickly before the scammer gets away with anything.

So better to be part of the solution and report an obvious scam, rather than part of the problem as someone who encourages scammers on Ebay by participating as a buyer.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I remember those were $109 from Ashford during the holidays. For a 42mm watch, it wears huge.



BostonCharlie said:


> Victorinox Swiss Army Men's Classic Maverick GS Dual Time Watch 241441, 42mm x 11mm, 100m WR, *$175*. List: $625.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...ssic/classic-maverick-gs-dual-time/241441.pid


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Received my Orient Star Seeker GMT from Creation (via eBay 20% off sale) today. From SE Asia to Utah in 1 business day!

I'm impressed. It's dressier than I thought it would be. And while it wears small, it's not thin. And the GMT hand looks to be off by about 5 minutes. And the bracelet is a little rattly.

But otherwise, I'm enamored. It's a beautiful dial, with some really nice case work and details. The dial is pretty, too, with lots of levels (including indices partially floating over the inner dial). In absolute steal at under $300.

Now to find some casual straps (quickly) so I can take it on a trip to Hawaii!

Apologies for the crappy pics with mess in the background. I'm home taking care of a sick kid today. But definitely going to get the good camera out for this later!

Chris Ward-- c60 600 for comparison, along with a couple of straps I had lying around. 









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Perdendosi said:


> Received my Orient Star Seeker GMT from Creation (via eBay 20% off sale) today. From SE Asia to Utah in 1 business day!
> 
> I'm impressed. It's dressier than I thought it would be. And while it wears small, it's not thin. And the GMT hand looks to be off by about 5 minutes. And the bracelet is a little rattly.
> 
> ...


Link to that Orient?


----------



## fcb358 (Mar 14, 2017)

Damn right its fake, I've reported several of these scams to Ebay. Most of the time Ebay immediately responds with the hacked account message "The listing has items being sold without the owner's authorization. You didn't bid." I've noticed most time the currency is in GBP (British pounds) and the item location is Dayton, OH. Most certainly scams. I imagine Ebay or Paypal eats the loss but assume that raises their fees for everyone.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Rocat said:


> I remember those were $109 from Ashford during the holidays. For a 42mm watch, it wears huge.


Yes, I see it now. That's what I get for trying to hurry a deal post.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

dt75 said:


> Link to that Orient?


Sold out


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

cgrey2 said:


> (This is in reference to JeanRichard OEM straps for the Terrascopes that have been on sale at Ashford recently.) I asked about the availability and pricing of 6 or 7 straps from the most recent pdf catalog.


I've been trying to find any straps (ideally JR Aquascope, but tried searching for ANY) on Ashford with no luck. I'd appreciate any link to Ashford's straps, or what search terms pull them up. TIA


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> I will slightly disagree with eric in that PayPal does not transfer funds immediately. If people will hurry up and report scams, then Ebay will shut an account like that down pretty quickly before the scammer gets away with anything.
> 
> So better to be part of the solution and report an obvious scam, rather than part of the problem as someone who encourages scammers on Ebay by participating as a buyer.


Thank you for the advice...I will definitely do that the next time


----------



## fcb358 (Mar 14, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> Thank you for the advice...I will definitely do that the next time


Posting has been removed.


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

mannal said:


> First, Thank you! I fixed a typo. Should have said eBay 20% off not Ebates.
> Second, I purchased two watches from RG + Ebates, without issue.


That was super quick for the Friday eBay deal to be delivered already. 
My cocktail time power reserve should show up on Thursday. 
May I ask what the reference of the bracelet? I thought all cocktail time were offered on leather strap only...


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Perdendosi said:


> Received my Orient Star Seeker GMT from Creation (via eBay 20% off sale) today. From SE Asia to Utah in 1 business day!
> 
> I'm impressed. It's dressier than I thought it would be. And while it wears small, it's not thin. And the GMT hand looks to be off by about 5 minutes. And the bracelet is a little rattly.
> 
> ...


Congrats on a very nice watch (even with those few, hopefully, minor issues. I think that the Orient Star line is a large step above most other Orients.

Although I do like the bracelet for it, I'd be interested what color(s) strap you end up getting. Perhaps posting in the https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/new-orient-star-gmt-aka-star-seeker-993875.html thread.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

kimloris said:


> That was super quick for the Friday eBay deal to be delivered already.
> My cocktail time power reserve should show up on Thursday.
> May I ask what the reference of the bracelet? I thought all cocktail time were offered on leather strap only...


Seiko USA / Collections / Presage / Men / Watch Model / SRPB77


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

fearlessleader said:


> I've been trying to find any straps (ideally JR Aquascope, but tried searching for ANY) on Ashford with no luck. I'd appreciate any link to Ashford's straps, or what search terms pull them up. TIA


Sorry, I didn't phrase that in the clearest way. Ashford was selling the Terrascopes and Aquascopes that were mentioned previously in the thread. The straps are from JeanRichard themselves.


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

double post


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

feltharg said:


> i will tune in here - no worries about ebates!
> i was *****ing about the ebates cashback disappearing or zeroing in my account, loudly and multiple times.
> all my minor issues were resolved promptly, the two big problems i had (ie 1400 USD problems) took a bit longer and were resolved and confirmed just after the big fat check deadline.
> quess what - i kindly asked if it would be possible to still send it to my paypal (like 3 days after the regular check) and they did!
> ...


Yup. For all my trouble using Ebates, their cs was pretty good and I ended up getting the cash for the pen I purchased. Now that I've trouble-shot the process, I'm ready for something a bit bigger - like your speedy, a PO or . . . .

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

Your watch looks great! Enough to instill in me a tinge of regret for not buying the Seeker despite posting the deal here (I ended up getting an Alpinist because it has been on my to-buy list for years).



Perdendosi said:


> Received my Orient Star Seeker GMT from Creation (via eBay 20% off sale) today. From SE Asia to Utah in 1 business day!
> 
> I'm impressed. It's dressier than I thought it would be. And while it wears small, it's not thin. And the GMT hand looks to be off by about 5 minutes. And the bracelet is a little rattly.
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Oris Rectangular Date Automatic Silver Dial Mens Watch 01 561 7657 4071-07 5 21, 30mm x 10.7mm x 44mm, 50m WR, sapphire crystal, movement: Oris 561, base ETA 2671, *$578* from jomashop ebay store. $675 on their site. List: $1,800.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Oris-Recta...s-Watch-01-561-7657-4071-07-5-21/183084173339


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Glycine Incursore Automatic Black Dial Mens Leather Watch GL0043, 44mm x 10.4mm, 100m WR, *$285* from Jomashop's ebay store. $300 on their site. Amazon: $360. Next ebay price: $500. List: $1,400.

I thought I saw somebody talking about this California dial watch, but I couldn't find where. So, sorry if this is old news.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-In...k-Dial-Mens-Leather-Watch-GL0043/152772224430


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Big Glycine sale at Jomashop. Their Incursore Automatic is $299 today. Unheard of, IME. https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-doorbuster-event.html?dir=asc&order=price


Not that unheard of. Incursore autos could be had for $249.99 less than a month ago via Massdrop.


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

Just be aware that these are likely old stock. I bought mine during the December sale ($109) and the battery is dead already. Yes, Ashford will "reimburse" me $10 for getting the battery replaced but now I have to get a new battery for a watch I've worn twice. Otherwise, build quality is excellent but the chrome indices can make reading the watch tricky at times.



BostonCharlie said:


> Victorinox Swiss Army Men's Classic Maverick GS Dual Time Watch 241441, 42mm x 11mm, 100m WR, *$175*. List: $625.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...ssic/classic-maverick-gs-dual-time/241441.pid


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Metallman said:


> Just be aware that these are likely old stock. I bought mine during the December sale ($109) and the battery is dead already. Yes, Ashford will "reimburse" me $10 for getting the battery replaced but now I have to get a new battery for a watch I've worn twice. Otherwise, build quality is excellent but the chrome indices can make reading the watch tricky at times.


Ashford does that? That's awesome.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

BostonCharlie said:


> Glycine Incursore Automatic Black Dial Mens Leather Watch GL0043, 44mm x 10.4mm, 100m WR, *$285* from Jomashop's ebay store. $300 on their site. Amazon: $360. Next ebay price: $500. List: $1,400.
> 
> I thought I saw somebody talking about this California dial watch, but I couldn't find where. So, sorry if this is old news.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-In...k-Dial-Mens-Leather-Watch-GL0043/152772224430


I believe it was me. Thats a pretty good price, and I bet I missed out using the 20% off ebay coupon on it, but now I decided to hold out for a manual wind version, small seconds at 9, which I seen one time a while ago I think.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

ManOnTime said:


> Not that unheard of. Incursore autos could be had for $249.99 less than a month ago via Massdrop.


Yup they been below $250 a couple of times already. Just a week ago they were $237 from ToM.


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

Yep, it's part of the new watch warranty. Contacted them and they sent me a form to fill out for reimbursement, the amount is based on the value of the watch purchased.

WARRANTYWe offer a two year extensive warranty on any new timepiece bought at Ashford and a one year extensive warranty on any Certified Pre-Owned timepiece bought at Ashford. *All items sold by Ashford are 100% brand new unless they are clearly described as "Certified Pre-Owned."*
*Our warranty covers the most important part of a watch: the movement. No matter how complicated, we are well-equipped and ready to repair it with the utmost care. In addition, we will replace your battery for two years from the date of purchase. Our warranty does not cover any damage to the movement resulting from mistreatment, improper use or from the wearer exceeding the manufacturer's water resistance limitations. Additionally, we do not cover the watch case, bracelet, strap, crown, stem, crystal/glass and the watch finish. The warranty will be voided if there are signs of shock to the watch.*
*We do not cover the watch case, bracelet, straps, crown/stem, crystal/glass, finishes, damage caused by excessive wear-and-tear, physical abuse or damage resulting from exceeding the limitations of the water resistance of the watch.*



batmansk6 said:


> Ashford does that? That's awesome.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks to Amazon's dynamic pricing, this isn't as great a deal as when I bought it, but still not bad, especially for modders.

When I bought this watch, it was down to $66; but after, it jumped to $73. Only 3 left:
https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Character-Collection-Automatic-Stainless/dp/B076NVQ7Z8

Seiko NH35a automatic...40mm...200m WR...screw down crown...

The prices on these Invicta Character watches seem to hover in the $100 range at other sites. The Popeye version is also available on Amazon for $75:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076NPHBSN


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

BudLynn said:


> I believe it was me. Thats a pretty good price, and I bet I missed out using the 20% off ebay coupon on it, but now I decided to hold out for a manual wind version, small seconds at 9, which I seen one time a while ago I think.


Just saw one in the for sale forum ...

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

Martu strap finally arrived.

I've been looking for an Alpinist and the lowest i could find was Gnomon for 459, but i just checked my link and they appear to be gone. I hope they still had what i ordered last night. Next best is Long Island Watch at $479. There is a japanese website that says they have it for 471, but they are on vacation.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

guyinwatch said:


> View attachment 12970743
> Martu strap finally arrived.
> 
> I've been looking for an Alpinist and the lowest i could find was Gnomon for 459, but i just checked my link and they appear to be gone. I hope they still had what i ordered last night. Next best is Long Island Watch at $479. There is a japanese website that says they have it for 471, but they are on vacation.


That strap looks great on the Hokusai! Is it 25mm or 26mm? (PS.....please recenter your bezel....O C D kicking in....can't. take. it. much. longer, lol!!!!)


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

One of the first posts i read on WUS was somebody complaining about misaligned bezels, so i usually try to make sure mine are off a bit  And it is 25mm.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Now $1530 (was $1700 four weeks ago). One left? (List: $3900)
*UPDATE: OOS*



BostonCharlie said:


> Breitling Mid-size A17312C9/BD91 179A Superocean II *36mm* Automatic Watch, "Breitling Stamped Warranty Included!", new, $1700 from watchgooroo. Next brand new price on ebay $2340. ~$2500 on Amazon.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Breitling-...perocean-II-36mm-Automatic-Watch/332390415420


----------



## Mercs (Feb 15, 2018)

Someone has 5 mins to grab this Mako USA II for $285 new with Yokobies https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183112499852

Edit: this is not my auction 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

NOT A DEAL.

Any guess on when the next Ebay 20% sale will be? Anyone remember other Ebay sales from last year?


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

batmansk6 said:


> Just saw one in the for sale forum ...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


I seen it, a bit steep of a price for what it is.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

AceRimmer said:


> NOT A DEAL.
> 
> Any guess on when the next Ebay 20% sale will be? Anyone remember other Ebay sales from last year?


While the most recent 20% sale was going on someone mentioned that it's a once a year thing. Not sure about other sales.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

batmansk6 said:


> While the most recent 20% sale was going on someone mentioned that it's a once a year thing. Not sure about other sales.


Once a year is about right.

I would not get used to it. At 20% off everything (up to $100, I know), eBay is subsidizing users out of its own pocket given it only takes in ~10% of gross transaction value as "final value fee". PayPal does eat another 3-4%, but it's a separate company now.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

northraleigh24 said:


> Just received the Orient Star Classic. It's a beautiful watch for $197.00. The pictures do not do it justice.
> View attachment 12967379


I have a sneaking suspicion I should have jumped on this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

ayem-bee said:


> Thanks to Amazon's dynamic pricing,


You do realize that it's so dynamic that any two people can see a different price based on prices you've seen on the internet and other incredibly shady practices, right? Amazon is The Temple of Satan (aka Temple of Bezos).


----------



## LdnJack (Jul 15, 2017)

Another great deal for the UK guys - Hamilton Jazzmaster Small Seconds Auto (H38655515) for £320 at Amazon. RRP is £680, Camel site shows the price is typically £550-£600 in recent months with the previous all time low being £464 in 2016. It's currently out of stock but due back in stock in 2 weeks.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hamilton-H38511733-Mens-Watch-H38655515/dp/B003VX0IV4


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Mercs said:


> Someone has 5 mins to grab this Mako USA II for $285 new with Yokobies https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183112499852
> 
> Edit: this is not my auction
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Howdy! Going by your "Join Date", you appear to be fairly new 'round these parts; so, FYI, posting of auctions is typically frowned upon in this thread. DD.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> Oris Rectangular Date Automatic Silver Dial Mens Watch 01 561 7657 4071-07 5 21, 30mm x 10.7mm x 44mm, 50m WR, sapphire crystal, movement: Oris 561, base ETA 2671, *$578* from jomashop ebay store. $675 on their site. List: $1,800.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Oris-Recta...s-Watch-01-561-7657-4071-07-5-21/183084173339


Oris regulator on bracelet for $599. MSRP is $2300.

https://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-749-7667-4051mb.html


----------



## Mercs (Feb 15, 2018)

dumberdrummer said:


> Howdy! Going by your "Join Date", you appear to be fairly new 'round these parts; so, FYI, posting of auctions is typically frowned upon in this thread. DD.


My fault. It was a knee-jerk reaction on my part, having just seen it at the last minute and wanting to be helpful. That is understandable though. In hindsight, I can see why it could be a problem

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

AceRimmer said:


> NOT A DEAL.
> 
> Any guess on when the next Ebay 20% sale will be? Anyone remember other Ebay sales from last year?


You could browse last year's deals thread for some clues. I browsed it enough to guess there would be a Spring ebay sale, but I stopped there. It's actually interesting and informative:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/heads-up-i-saw-bargain-here-list-place-thread-6-2017-a-3893898.html

Black Friday has been a big deal in the past, but some here sounded disappointed with the 2017 Black Friday offerings compared with previous years.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

In regards to the posts about the jeanrichard straps, I was told in December 2017 prices changed in April 2017. 

In December the ostrich and rubber straps were $161 each, and the alligator straps were $300, with $20 shipping. The deployment clasp was $270. 

I had one on bracelet but ultimately let it go because it was a bit big and I hadn’t budgeted $450 to transfer it to an ostrich strap. I also looked at going through combat straps but I just like having the OEM buckles and couldn’t justify $290 with shipping for one. The watch itself was top notch in finishing quality. I would consider buying one on a gator strap in the future if ashford gets them in at good deals.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Mercs said:


> My fault. It was a knee-jerk reaction on my part, having just seen it at the last minute and wanting to be helpful. That is understandable though. In hindsight, I can see why it could be a problem
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's all good!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bulova *Accutron II* Men's 98B252 UHF Lobster Chronograph Red Accents 45mm Watch, new, *$160*. Next Brand New price on ebay: $329. Amazon: $248.

Reading this WUS discussion, it sounds like it doesn't have the same smooth sweep as other Precisionists. Quoting yankeexpress: "They also slowed down the beat rate of the sweep to 8 bps from the 16 bps of the big Precisionist." He also links to some videos of the different movements:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/any-thoughts-bulova-98b252-lobster-chronograph-4197482.html

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...onograph-Red-Accents-45mm-Watch-/263350400248


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> Bulova *Accutron II* Men's 98B252 UHF Lobster Chronograph Red Accents 45mm Watch, new, *$160*. Next Brand New price on ebay: $329. Amazon: $248.
> 
> Reading this WUS discussion, it sounds like it doesn't have the same smooth sweep as other Precisionists. Quoting yankeexpress: "They also slowed down the beat rate of the sweep to 8 bps from the 16 bps of the big Precisionist." He also links to some videos of the different movements:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/any-thoughts-bulova-98b252-lobster-chronograph-4197482.html
> ...


Can confirm. You can find a Precisionist chronograph for this price.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Pre...367236&hash=item44126eb469:g:4lwAAOSwke9aICzT

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Pre...455645&hash=item4406080f21:g:a6wAAOSwrfVZSYHW


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Wenger GMT for $49.99. Over $100 most places.

Stainless steel case
Swiss Made
Swiss quartz movement
GMT Hand - Second Time Zone, or Dual Time
Date
Luminous hands and markers
Water resistant to 100 meters (330 feet)
Silicone strap
43mm case width (approximately 1 3/4 inches)

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...41185?colorId=NS1457456&pos=1:142&N=854946405


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Seiko 5 Automatic SNKL45 SNKL45K1 SNKL45K Men's Watch

Probably the most popular seiko 5 for 70$, i remember them going for over 120$ on ebay.
Get them while they're hot, I already ordered one


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Just received the Orient Star GMT from CW. Very quick shipping time, three business days! Will need to resize the bracelet when I have some time this weekend. Apologize for the bad photo. Quick snap from my phone. It looks way better in the flesh and very well worth under $300.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Peace N Time said:


> Just received the Orient Star GMT from CW. Very quick shipping time, three business days! Will need to resize the bracelet when I have some time this weekend. Apologize for the bad photo. Quick snap from my phone. It looks way better in the flesh and very well worth under $300.
> 
> View attachment 12971907


Very nice. This is going on my list.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

ayem-bee said:


> Thanks to Amazon's dynamic pricing, this isn't as great a deal as when I bought it, but still not bad, especially for modders.
> 
> When I bought this watch, it was down to $66; but after, it jumped to $73.
> 
> Seiko NH35a automatic...40mm...200m WR...screw down crown...


Just pulled the trigger on that Snoopy.

Might use the snoopy dial to make a diver for the kid later, but I'm really digging the black case, it will make an _excellent_ base for a field watch mod with Dagaz' field dial. Thanks!


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

guyinwatch;Martu strap finally arrived.
I've been looking for an Alpinist and the lowest i could find was Gnomon for 459 said:


> Email them. I was there last week and despite the website saying all was sold out (SARB033/035, Alpinist, MM300), they said they have everything but the MM300. Also worth nothing, apparently Seiko publicly announced the Alpinst is NOT discontinued (see the Seiko Forum). Hope that helps!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

Exer said:


> Seiko 5 Automatic SNKL45 SNKL45K1 SNKL45K Men's Watch
> 
> Probably the most popular seiko 5 for 70$, i remember them going for over 120$ on ebay.
> Get them while they're hot, I already ordered one
> ...


Technically, the one pictured in this post is an SNKL23, not the SNKL45 that is in on sale. The SNKL45 doesn't include a patterned dial and has a red seconds hand. Regardless, the look is nearly the same and it's a great-looking watch. If it were only a little bigger (and the crown not so small), I would have kept mine. For those with smaller wrists, this is a great watch!


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Disneydave said:


> Email them. I was there last week and despite the website saying all was sold out (SARB033/035, Alpinist, MM300), they said they have everything but the MM300. Also worth nothing, apparently Seiko publicly announced the Alpinst is NOT discontinued (see the Seiko Forum). Hope that helps!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Thought I read somewhere that future alpinists will have a different movement

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

Disneydave said:


> Email them. I was there last week and despite the website saying all was sold out (SARB033/035, Alpinist, MM300), they said they have everything but the MM300. Also worth nothing, apparently Seiko publicly announced the Alpinst is NOT discontinued (see the Seiko Forum). Hope that helps!


I believe that might be a misread of the situation. Seiko Deustcheland later replied to the same Facebook post confirming that the Alpinist is in fact no longer in production. They were just able to secure certain number of units in the last production run and would sell those watches in Germany this April.


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

https://www.maenwatches.com/pages/sample-sale


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

ayem-bee said:


> Thanks to Amazon's dynamic pricing, this isn't as great a deal as when I bought it, but still not bad, especially for modders.
> 
> When I bought this watch, it was down to $66; but after, it jumped to $73. Only 3 left:
> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Character-Collection-Automatic-Stainless/dp/B076NVQ7Z8
> ...


I've thought about buying one of these in the past to mod but I could never be sure enough that it was possible. Can the dials definitely be replaced? Are they 28.5mm? When I look at the exact placement of the date on this watch in relation to the edge of the dial vs that of the standard 37-38mm Seiko 5, I think that this Invicta dial must be slightly bigger than 28.5mm. Also, any idea if the side of the case has INVICTA engraved into it like their 40mm diver's? I can't find a picture from that angle.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

yinzburgher said:


> I've thought about buying one of these in the past to mod but I could never be sure enough that it was possible. Can the dials definitely be replaced? Are they 28.5mm? When I look at the exact placement of the date on this watch in relation to the edge of the dial vs that of the standard 37-38mm Seiko 5, I think that this Invicta dial must be slightly bigger than 28.5mm. Also, any idea if the side of the case has INVICTA engraved into it like their 40mm diver's? I can't find a picture from that angle.


I forgot and thought for some reason that the 8926ob was 42mm, and based on that I thought it looked right and would work... but the 8926 is actually 40mm. So I think you're right, the dial is likely larger than 28.5mm.

Amazon video shows no side engraving on the case which is a positive, but that's a "moo" point (to quote Joey) if the dial diameter is larger.

At least the watch will be an easy/free return to Amazon if that ends up being the case! I won't even have to take it out of the box to compare the dial.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Bulova Accutron II 98B218 black at today deals on Amazon 79$ and free return
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I6BMZ12/ref=pe_380740_275581050_em_slvf_ih?pldnSite=1


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

PiperTim said:


> Technically, the one pictured in this post is an SNKL23, not the SNKL45 that is in on sale. The SNKL45 doesn't include a patterned dial and has a red seconds hand. Regardless, the look is nearly the same and it's a great-looking watch. If it were only a little bigger (and the crown not so small), I would have kept mine. For those with smaller wrists, this is a great watch!


Oh, my bad! Thanks for clearing it up, This is the watch in question for the people who would like a better view.
(Creationwatches doesn't really have the most flamboyant of pictures


----------



## scooter1 (Jun 8, 2017)

guyinwatch said:


> I've been looking for an Alpinist and the lowest i could find was Gnomon for 459, but i just checked my link and they appear to be gone. I hope they still had what i ordered last night. Next best is Long Island Watch at $479. There is a japanese website that says they have it for 471, but they are on vacation.


I don't know your location, but if you're in the US I refuse to believe that there's a real advantage in having a watch shipped from Japan to save $8


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

scooter1 said:


> I don't know your location, but if you're in the US I refuse to believe that there's a real advantage in having a watch shipped from Japan to save $8


If the shipping cost is the same (often is, believe it or not) - then the value proposition is "Am I willing to wait longer to receive the item in order to save about 10%" - stuff adds up


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Timex Marlin back in stock at Timex.com.
https://www.timex.com/marlin-34mm-hand-wind-leather-strap-watch/TW2R47900ZV.html
I consider this a deal only because it has not been available for purchase at retail price for a while.


----------



## scooter1 (Jun 8, 2017)

OmarShablotnik said:


> If the shipping cost is the same (often is, believe it or not) - then the value proposition is "Am I willing to wait longer to receive the item in order to save about 10%" - stuff adds up


... and then you roll the dice that you don't accumulate extra costs, perhaps associated with your credit card having to do with currency conversion, possible customs holdups, shipping issues, and of course, the huge possible expense you open yourself up to if the watch needs returning. In fact, if a company would charge me $8 on a $375 purchase to insure me against any of that stuff happening, I'd gladly give it to them. We're talking about 2%, not 10%. Then there's the benefit of dealing with a well-known vendor with a known reputation that probably cares about that rep with this community, vs "a Japanese website". Obviously, there's a line where this would be worth it to me, but we're pretty far away from that line in this case. "Penny-wise" comes immediately to mind.


----------



## scooter1 (Jun 8, 2017)

RBLAINE said:


> Timex Marlin back in stock at Timex.com.
> https://www.timex.com/marlin-34mm-hand-wind-leather-strap-watch/TW2R47900ZV.html
> I consider this a deal only because it has not been available for purchase at retail price for a while.


Just browsed there, and was offered a 15% coupon for today. I reflexively closed it before reading the details of the terms.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

scooter1 said:


> ... and then you roll the dice that you don't accumulate extra costs, perhaps associated with your credit card having to do with currency conversion, possible customs holdups, shipping issues, and of course, the huge possible expense you open yourself up to if the watch needs returning. In fact, if a company would charge me $8 on a $375 purchase to insure me against any of that stuff happening, I'd gladly give it to them. We're talking about 2%, not 10%. Then there's the benefit of dealing with a well-known vendor with a known reputation that probably cares about that rep with this community, vs "a Japanese website". Obviously, there's a line where this would be worth it to me, but we're pretty far away from that line in this case. "Penny-wise" comes immediately to mind.


I guess there's that chance, but I've bought hundreds of watches (literally) and I've never had any of those problems. YMMV. Cheers!


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

scooter1 said:


> Just browsed there, and was offered a 15% coupon for today. I reflexively closed it before reading the details of the terms.


Just tried it. It's a welcome code. Looks to be unique. Took 30 bucks off the Marlin.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## katfromTN (Dec 31, 2017)

.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

The Alpinist has been out of stock at both places for a while as far as I know, so saving 8 bucks is a moot point.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## katfromTN (Dec 31, 2017)

walzon1 said:


> Bulova Women's Accutron II 97B128 White Leather HAQ Dress Watch is now down to 40.95 on Areatrend
> 
> The fit and finish is a bit feminine for me even at 42mm it wears extremely small due to 43mm lug to lug. Put it on a bracelet and gave to my daughter 6.5 inch wrist fits her well. Amazing for the price feels and looks like a solid $250 watch love it!!
> 
> ...


Where'd you get the bracelet? I've just ordered one myself and I'm not in love with the white leather? Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walzon1 (Feb 3, 2018)

katfromTN said:


> Where'd you get the bracelet? I've just ordered one myself and I'm not in love with the white leather? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kai tian bracelet from Amazon. Not the best bracelet IMO but does the job and looks very nice

Sent from my Moto G4 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

batmansk6 said:


> Just tried it. It's a welcome code. Looks to be unique. Took 30 bucks off the Marlin.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


The Marlins are great watch if you like vintage styling but don't expect it to feel like a high-quality timepiece.... and it's really small by modern standards. The Timex Expedition series felt much more robust for a quarter of the price then the Marlin that I checked out. I'm sure someone will chime in very quickly with how awesome the watch is but I was very underwhelmed by the Marlin reissue.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

Exer said:


> Seiko 5 Automatic SNKL45 SNKL45K1 SNKL45K Men's Watch
> 
> Probably the most popular seiko 5 for 70$, i remember them going for over 120$ on ebay.
> Get them while they're hot, I already ordered one
> ...


This is the seiko 5 that Hoodinkee wrote an article on and its popularity skyrocketed


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> The Marlins are great watch if you like vintage styling but don't expect it to feel like a high-quality timepiece.... and it's really small by modern standards. The Timex Expedition series felt much more robust for a quarter of the price then the Marlin that I checked out. I'm sure someone will chime in very quickly with how awesome the watch is but I was very underwhelmed by the Marlin reissue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I'm still debating if I want to buy it. Just wanted to pass on info that the coupon works. I really dig the size. I wish more watches I like were under 40mm. Thanks for the info, mate.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Glycine Combat Sub Automatic Black Dial Mens Watch GL0076, new, 42mm x 10.6mm, *$427* from Jomashop's ebay store. $449 from Jomashop's site. Amazon: $494. Next ebay price: $595. List: $1,531.

WUS discussion with wristshots: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/glycine-combat-sub-gl0076-4494839.html

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Combat-Sub-Automatic-Black-Dial-Mens-Watch-GL0076-/182875011172










They have other colorways at the same price, e.g.:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Combat-Sub-Automatic-Blue-Dial-Mens-Watch-GL0077-/182875010492


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

Amuthini said:


> This is the seiko 5 that Hoodinkee wrote an article on and its popularity skyrocketed


The Hodinkee effect. I just hope they don't write any articles on the watches I'm currently hunting for, which will remain unnamed here


----------



## SawDoc441 (Sep 12, 2016)

This seems to be a deal, though out of my price range ATM. Black & Grey dial Also, though slightly higher. Plus 2% Ebates, & $10 new customer coupon. 
www.certifiedwatchstore.com/watch-b...al-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-l36684766.html

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SawDoc441 (Sep 12, 2016)

SawDoc441 said:


> This seems to be a deal, though out of my price range ATM. Black & Grey dial Also, though slightly higher. Plus 2% Ebates, & $10 new customer coupon.
> www.certifiedwatchstore.com/watch-b...al-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-l36684766.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Sorry, forgot to attach pic.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Glycine Combat Sub Automatic Black Dial Mens Watch GL0076, new, 42mm x 10.6mm, *$427* from Jomashop's ebay store. $449 from Jomashop's site. Amazon: $494. Next ebay price: $595. List: $1,531.
> 
> WUS discussion with wristshots: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/glycine-combat-sub-gl0076-4494839.html
> 
> ...


watchgooroo on ebay counteroffered $399 on mesh bracelet.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/332212144038










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

B-42 Marinemaster Al Tayer Men's Automatic 786.11.62 si.02 Watch Swiss

I spotted this on the bay and I pushed it to the top of my wishlist. For $649 looks a great price considering it's rrp is $2250. 
Amazon UK have it at just over 2k.

So delivered to UK for about £600 give or take isn't a bad price.

Now what are upscaletime like, should I go through there site or via eBay. I made a cheeky offer and they came back with $619.

PayPal or credit card

What movement should be in this. ETA or selitta?

Thanks guys

https://www.upscaletime.com/product...tayer-mens-automatic-7861162-si02-watch-swiss









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdufau83 (Mar 9, 2018)

batmansk6 said:


> I'm still debating if I want to buy it. Just wanted to pass on info that the coupon works. I really dig the size. I wish more watches I like were under 40mm. Thanks for the info, mate.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


I've gone back and forth on the Marlin as well. I wish they would start putting that movement in some of their other designs.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Tag Heuer Men's Carrera Grey Dial Stainless Steel Automatic Watch WAR2012.BA0723, new with tags, 41mm x 12mm, 100m WR, Twin Time GMT, *$1638* from sigmatime on ebay. Next ebay price: $1899. Jomashop: $1975. List: $2900.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tag-Heuer-...l-Automatic-Watch-WAR2012-BA0723/192176596413


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

ericlikeseatin said:


> The Hodinkee effect. I just hope they don't write any articles on the watches I'm currently hunting for, which will remain unnamed here


*NOT A DEAL
*
You made the same mistake as i did 
It's actually the snkl 45 (Hodinkee wrote it about the snkl 23)
To be honest I mostly bought it because it reminds me of this particular GS, I have never seen the article before


----------



## 0elcid0 (Nov 19, 2016)

Exer said:


> Seiko 5 Automatic SNKL45 SNKL45K1 SNKL45K Men's Watch
> 
> Probably the most popular seiko 5 for 70$, i remember them going for over 120$ on ebay.
> Get them while they're hot, I already ordered one
> ...


Photo and link are different watch?. Can you see?.


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

This Wenger GMT is a great deal. Thanks for the link. (https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...ilte&utm_campaign=12307285&utm_source=6157840)


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Citizen Promaster Eco-Drive Professional Altichron Multifunction Watch, model BN4045-12X, eco-drive solar, 200m WR, 47.1mm, *compass and altimeter*. Screw back case. Ebay: $345. List: $570.

Citizen product page: https://www.citizenwatches.com.au/bn4045-12x.html

(EDIT: I earlier thought it had a depth meter, but I was wrong.)
Product manual: http://dutyfreeislandshop.com/media/blfa_files/j280_english.pdf

(EDIT 2: looking closer at the dutyfreeisland description, I've become skeptical about its accuracy. For example, it says: "Uni-directional Elapsed Time Bezel." However, the bezel has points of the compass, and one video I saw demonstrated that it is bi-directional. Also, dutyfree says it has chronograph features, but I can't find them in the manual.)

*$272* at One Digitals (anybody have experience buying from them?):
https://www.onedigitals.com/product...ster-altichron-bn4045-12x-watch-new-with-tags

*$303* (was $318 a couple hours ago) at dutyfreeisland, Supplied with "Official Citizen 1 Year International Warranty Booklet":
Citizen BN4045-12X Promaster Eco-Drive Professional Altichron Multifunction Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

Seiko srpa29 $150 @ macys https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...D=LINKSHARE&cm_mmc=LINKSHARE-_-5-_-63-_-MP563









Sent from my sony ericsson t28 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

If they run out, Amazon has them for $150 as well:

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless-Casual/dp/B01HZT52CE



minchomexa said:


> Seiko srpa29 $150 @ macys https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...D=LINKSHARE&cm_mmc=LINKSHARE-_-5-_-63-_-MP563
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

minchomexa said:


> Seiko srpa29 $150 @ macys https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...D=LINKSHARE&cm_mmc=LINKSHARE-_-5-_-63-_-MP563
> 
> Sent from my sony ericsson t28 using Tapatalk


BeFrugal offers 10% cashback at Macys.com.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

These were to be had for $377.99 shipped from ToM two weeks ago. (i think shipping was the ussual 10 USD and it was during their special event).
I also had 22 USD ToM credit after the Grovana 7750 diver fiasko and another 17.30 bucks down thru ebates. 338.69 USD if my math is correct.
I've just got a shipping notification yesterday and confirmed today by FedEx.
I of course tried to tease gooroo with lowball 370ish prior buying, but she (they) didnt accept.

Beware, there are two versions - 42mm and 48mm. I opted for the orange on nato https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0083.html 
I have asked for under 500USD swiss diver deals here longer time ago and this ticked a lot of boxes. The only detail i personally dont like is the rectangular lug2lug gap and I dont think the white-ish stripe on nato strap is practial, but we will see. It will go on a 22mm fossil black/grey classic NATO (some incorectly call it bond nato) bought during the BF frenzy.

This is a present for my GFs fathers 55 bday. The only detail is she is not my GF anymore  
But guy deserves a decent watch, right?
(she specifically said NO BRACELETS ON THE WATCH)

I would say this is still a killer deal from gooroo for 399!



BostonCharlie said:


> Glycine Combat Sub Automatic Black Dial Mens Watch GL0076, new, 42mm x 10.6mm, *$427* from Jomashop's ebay store. $449 from Jomashop's site. Amazon: $494. Next ebay price: $595. List: $1,531.
> 
> WUS discussion with wristshots: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/glycine-combat-sub-gl0076-4494839.html


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Not sure if this is a low price or not. It is the lowest I've seen on these. Please correct me if it is lower somewhere else that is in stock.

Areatrend through Walmart.com has the SRPC37K for $284.99 while Areatrend's own site has it for $306.58.










https://www.walmart.com/ip/Seiko-Me...3820&wl11=online&wl12=205464077&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Not sure if this is a low price or not. It is the lowest I've seen on these. Please correct me if it is lower somewhere else that is in stock.
> 
> Areatrend through Walmart.com has the SRPC37K for $284.99 while Areatrend's own site has it for $306.58.
> 
> ...


And ebates has 10% cash back on Walmart jewelry, which helps offset any sales tax.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Exer said:


> Seiko 5 Automatic SNKL45 SNKL45K1 SNKL45K Men's Watch
> 
> Probably the most popular seiko 5 for 70$, i remember them going for over 120$ on ebay.
> Get them while they're hot, I already ordered one


I too looked at that watch and thought it was awesome. I realized that was because it looks like a SARB033, which I have. So I don't need this one, but it is a nice design.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

I bought this recently from Macy's when they gave me a $30 off coupon. It's a nice watch, but I was a bit underwhelmed by it. Maybe since I had just bought a cocktail time, but the dial looks plain navy blue unless it is I'm direct light, unlike the SARB065 which seems to catch any glimmer of light. It is also quite large for a dress watch at 42mm. And with no bezel looks even bigger.

Still a good deal, but this watch made me understand the term " buy the watch, not the deal".


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Citizen Promaster Eco-Drive Professional Altichron Multifunction Watch, model BN4045-12X, eco-drive solar, 200m WR, 47.1mm, *compass and altimeter*. Screw back case. Ebay: $345. List: $570.
> 
> Citizen product page: https://www.citizenwatches.com.au/bn4045-12x.html
> 
> ...


Bought a havana Nighthawk from One Digitals last year (their .nl site) for 123 euro, transaction went well.


----------



## wickets (Mar 16, 2016)

> _Citizen Promaster Eco-Drive Professional Altichron Multifunction Watch_


my goodness....do you need a uni degree to operate that thing??


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Hectic dial...and then you notice the screw head between 6 and 7. What's up with that?



BostonCharlie said:


> Citizen Promaster Eco-Drive Professional Altichron Multifunction Watch, model BN4045-12X, eco-drive solar, 200m WR, 47.1mm, *compass and altimeter*. Screw back case. Ebay: $345. List: $570.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

wickets said:


> my goodness....do you need a uni degree to operate that thing??


Now that Stephen Hawking as passed on no one can work it!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Techme said:


> Hectic dial...and then you notice the screw head between 6 and 7. What's up with that?


The screw head is mentioned in the manual as a point where the compass or altitude hand will point when there's a problem with a sensor -- so it's part of the user interface. I think it is a nod to G-Shock's exposed screw heads. Or maybe a beauty mark


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Alpina smartwatch

50%off at moment

https://alpinerx.watch/adeb/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIu-nD_bfu2QIVEYntCh2xFQ9eEAEYASAAEgL1BfD_BwE

Looks attractive but is it worth the $900

$450 with discount

Coming soon









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

wickets said:


> my goodness....do you need a uni degree to operate that thing??


Or just spend a night at a Holiday Inn.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Dub Rubb said:


> I bought this recently from Macy's when they gave me a $30 off coupon. It's a nice watch, but I was a bit underwhelmed by it. Maybe since I had just bought a cocktail time, but the dial looks plain navy blue unless it is I'm direct light, unlike the SARB065 which seems to catch any glimmer of light. It is also quite large for a dress watch at 42mm. And with no bezel looks even bigger.
> 
> Still a good deal, but this watch made me understand the term " buy the watch, not the deal".


I echo your sentiments. I returned mine after a few days, although, admittedly, it started growing on me.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Alpina smartwatch
> 
> 50%off at moment
> 
> ...


Really like the look. Do they an ana digi that looks the same without the smart features?

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk

Edit: I signed up for the email list and the language in it is weird. Says I will have the chance at getting the 50% off. Maybe it's not a for sure thing?


----------



## Indigo_junkie (Mar 8, 2018)

Hey, not sure if anyone has posted this yet, but someone started a new thread here about the Deep Blue Master 1000 and mentioned a 40% off coupon "DEEP". Well, it works (at least for the Master 1000 and the NATO Diver 300). Just pulled the trigger on a black/blue NATO Diver. I really really didn't need to buy another watch, but where am I going to get a SKX Batman that isn't a mod for that kind of money? I can always flip it (I say that, but I never will...).


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Dub Rubb said:


> I bought this recently from Macy's when they gave me a $30 off coupon. It's a nice watch, but I was a bit underwhelmed by it. Maybe since I had just bought a cocktail time, but the dial looks plain navy blue unless it is I'm direct light, unlike the SARB065 which seems to catch any glimmer of light. It is also quite large for a dress watch at 42mm. And with no bezel looks even bigger.
> 
> Still a good deal, but this watch made me understand the term " buy the watch, not the deal".


It's a good deal at $150, but definitely not worth paying more than that.

It also wears like its 45mm+ because it's just all dial. Seiko should have made it 38mm and it would have been spot on.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

YMMV I had an 8% eBay bucks offer for buying and selling thru the 17th 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko Men's SBEB003 SOLAR POWERED JAPANESE Prospex Digital Quartz Black Watch, *$70* incl. shipping (from Arizona, so easy return), 30 day returns. Next new price on ebay: $179. I don't recognize the seller, but their reputation looks good.

UPDATE: While this model is $143 on Amazon, I see that other colorways are between $70-$90.

From their description: "Since it has been in a inside it's box since being manufactured, the battery has probably discharged. You will need to charge it using sunlight, as per the instructions. It may take up to 48 hours to charge. The watch is NOT defective, it just needs to be charged. ... Guaranteed to be in perfect working condition!"

From what I read, it sounds like it has alt, baro, and temp sensors. UPDATE: and compass.

WUS review of similar model: https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/depth-review-seiko-prospex-abc-s822-comparison-prg270-2870010.html

WUS unboxing: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-abc-sbeb003-2831914.html

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...spex-Digital-Quartz-Black-Watch-/192313229644


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> Really like the look. Do they an ana digi that looks the same without the smart features?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk
> 
> Edit: I signed up for the email list and the language in it is weird. Says I will have the chance at getting the 50% off. Maybe it's not a for sure thing?


I like the ana digi, but will the number be like that always or is that on a back light function.
I hope the 50% is available or I'm jumping in that fortis b42.

I saw a kickstarter logo on the first popup so the early bird gets the discount.
Subscribe n fingers crossed. It will be sonetime after Basel that it will be released.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdivitto (Feb 16, 2014)

Indigo_junkie said:


> Hey, not sure if anyone has posted this yet, but someone started a new thread here about the Deep Blue Master 1000 and mentioned a 40% off coupon "DEEP". Well, it works (at least for the Master 1000 and the NATO Diver 300). Just pulled the trigger on a black/blue NATO Diver. I really really didn't need to buy another watch, but where am I going to get a SKX Batman that isn't a mod for that kind of money? I can always flip it (I say that, but I never will...).


I was just on their site and the 40% off appears to work on quite a few of their watches (possibly all)!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Indigo_junkie said:


> Hey, not sure if anyone has posted this yet, but someone started a new thread here about the Deep Blue Master 1000 and mentioned a 40% off coupon "DEEP". Well, it works (at least for the Master 1000 and the NATO Diver 300). Just pulled the trigger on a black/blue NATO Diver. I really really didn't need to buy another watch, but where am I going to get a SKX Batman that isn't a mod for that kind of money? I can always flip it (I say that, but I never will...).





Jdivitto said:


> I was just on their site and the 40% off appears to work on quite a few of their watches (possibly all)!


The question y'all really should be asking is when does Deep Blue NOT run a 40% sale, lol?


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

PasstheWatch is having an Orient sale. Prices look fair. Not my company, no relation.

https://www.passthewatch.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=fac0000


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

cornorama said:


> View attachment 12975727
> 
> PasstheWatch is having an Orient sale. Prices look fair. Not my company, no relation.
> 
> https://www.passthewatch.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=fac0000


Those are some good prices, I have always liked the Gen 2 except for the "water resistant". Just can't get past it.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

BudLynn said:


> Those are some good prices, I have always liked the Gen 2 except for the "water resistant". Just can't get past it.


yeah well it resist water for real ya know !


----------



## Indigo_junkie (Mar 8, 2018)

dumberdrummer said:


> The question y'all really should be asking is when does Deep Blue NOT run a 40% sale, lol?


I just been told that, that's Deep Blue's everyday code. Sheesh! Still, way cheaper than a regular SKX with sapphire crystal, greater depth rating and hackable movement, if I bought a SKX with parts and had my watch guy mod it for me. Still, it's going to make me super wary paying full retail off any site ever again. I wouldn't be happy knowing I paid full price only to find out I could have gotten a steep discount.


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

BudLynn said:


> Those are some good prices, I have always liked the Gen 2 except for the "water resistant". Just can't get past it.


I agree the "Water Resistant" is silly. The new Orient Small Seconds don't have the "Water Resistant" so maybe Orient got the message. Or maybe they just couldn't find room on the dial?


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Timepiece.com has an Ball event; up to 64% off. So, if you like Balls ;-) go for it. Watches for men and women. It's time to make the wife happy too.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Aeryn said:


> Timepiece.com has an Ball event; up to 64% off. So, if you like Balls ;-) go for it. Watches for men and women. It's time to make the wife happy too.


The jokes practically write themselves, folks...


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Aeryn said:


> Timepiece.com has an Ball event; up to 64% off. So, if you like Balls ;-) go for it. Watches for men and women. It's time to make the wife happy too.


All jokes aside...they don't even have Ball listed in the main section or under brands they sell.

I had to look under "Sale"...then sort it again by brand.

https://www.timepiece.com/clearance-watches.html#/?search_return=all&Catalogbrand=Ball


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Maurice Lacroix automatic for $649 with code DMBDML350

On one hand, that's a bit high for an SW200 watch. On the other hand, it's about as cheap as an automatic Maurice Lacroix gets, and it's a nice design.

https://www.jomashop.com/maurice-lacroix-watch-pt6148-ss001-230.html


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

What a nice 2 days. One package has arrived each from the 20% off deals I found here. The SKX007J was from the ebay deal, and the Glycine was from the touch of modern deal.

Thanks again guys! This thread is great/dangerous.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> What a nice 2 days. One package has arrived each from the 20% off deals I found here. The SKX007J was from the ebay deal, and the Glycine was from the touch of modern deal.
> 
> Thanks again guys! This thread is great/dangerous.
> 
> ...


Definitely a great/dangerous thread. I'm really liking that Glycine!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Rakuten US, 10% points cash back until 3/16/18 at 11:59PM PT, 4% Ebates. See the fine print.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock Frogman GF-8250CM-2, new with tags, *$409*. Ebay: $525. Amazon: $580.

https://www.onedigitals.com/collect...shock-digital-gf-8250cm-2-watch-new-with-tags


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

cornorama said:


> PasstheWatch is having an Orient sale. Prices look fair. Not my company, no relation.
> 
> https://www.passthewatch.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=fac0000


I LOVE my Bambino version 3, gen 2! Sure, the _Water Resistant_ isn't necessary, but it is better than the gen 1's _Water Resist_!

The Bambinos are a great watch for the money.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Check your Amex: TOM Has this offer:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

watchout said:


> Check your Amex: TOM Has this offer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it on mine. Thank you.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

*Brand:* Bulova
*Model #:* 96D142
*Case Material:* Stainless Steel
*Case Thickness:* 8.6mm
*Case Width:* 40mm
*Bezel:* Fixed
*Movement:* Quartz
*Crystal:* Mineral Flat
*Dial Color:* Black
*Luminous:* No
*Calendar:* Date
*Chronograph:* No
*Bracelet Material: *Stainless Steel
*Bracelet Width:* 20mm
*Clasp Type:* Fold Over with Pushers
*Water Resistant:* 30M (100ft)

https://www.costco.com/Bulova-Black-Dial-Men's-Watch.product.100404469.html
Member Only Item
Your Price 79.99


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

*NEW Hamilton H69429931 Men's Khaki Field Mechanical 38mm Nylon Strap Watch - $356.25*

I'm a bit reluctant to post this one bc this model just came out and I think as time passes it will become more common/prevalent and subsequently the price may drop further. However that's just my speculation(or hope) and thus far this is the lowest price I've seen. Also, I'm not familiar with this ebay seller.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Hamilt...600124?hash=item33e4f5193c:g:~WwAAOSw-fNaqvXX









Baselworld 2018 Teaser: Quick Hands-On with the Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical - Worn & Wound


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

I normally don't post these types of deals, but this is a great price for someone willing to take a chance on it.

Citizen Satellite Wave CC3005-85E $429.89, if you have the 8% Ebay Bucks promo that's $395. Top rated seller 98.6%.

* Condition:
*
*New without tags*

*"Open Box | 30-Day Money-Back Guarantee"

*https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Ec...171378&hash=item520713c5f8:g:BTIAAOSwMURaqqpV


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Ebay Australia has 10% of "almost everything" until tomorrow using *BONUS10*. Minimum transaction $75, maximum discount $300.

Edit: Looks like it might be targeted.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

UPDATE - Cross, not a bad watch for $10

BAD
- No communication, no confirmation email
- No tracking number
- Strap is a pre-shaped, leather-ish, gator stamped, grey, embarrassment

GOOD
- Very nicely detailed gift/presentation box
- Fully polished or plated case 
- Dial is detailed just enough to be dress-worthy, but not too removed from a casual daily beater
- Bullet proof Quartz movement
- No issue selling on eBay for $20
- Doesn't look remotely like a $10 watch


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Mind sharing a link?



Cvp33 said:


> UPDATE - Cross, not a bad watch for $10
> 
> BAD
> - No communication, no confirmation email
> ...


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

No longer $10

Home page


----------



## Silky049 (Feb 26, 2018)

I just traded for the Glycine Incursore California dial manual wind from a member. Pound for pound might be the best value for the buck for a field watch. Can't wait till it comes in!


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Cvp33 said:


> No longer $10
> 
> Home page


Still looks interesting though.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

BudLynn said:


> Those are some good prices, I have always liked the Gen 2 except for the "water resistant". Just can't get past it.





AceRimmer said:


> I agree the "Water Resistant" is silly. The new Orient Small Seconds don't have the "Water Resistant" so maybe Orient got the message. Or maybe they just couldn't find room on the dial?


I guess I don't understand the pushback on having "Water Resistant" on a watch styled in the vein of mid-century watches that commonly had "Water Resistant" or "Waterproof" on the dial.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Tsarli said:


> Still looks interesting though.
> 
> View attachment 12977983


I have one, also for $10. I was able to get a tracking number by emailing them.

I think the strap will be perfectly usable once broken in. Overall, a heck of a watch for the price of a couple of fancy coffee drinks.


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

ManOnTime said:


> I guess I don't understand the pushback on having "Water Resistant" on a watch styled in the vein of mid-century watches that commonly had "Water Resistant" or "Waterproof" on the dial.


Because of personal taste.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

BudLynn said:


> Because of personal taste.


Well obviously, and I understand this hobby is based on a lot of emotion and subjective qualities, but it strikes me (and this just an opinion, not a projection on you personally) as somewhat irrational.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

ManOnTime said:


> I guess I don't understand the pushback on having "Water Resistant" on a watch styled in the vein of mid-century watches that commonly had "Water Resistant" or "Waterproof" on the dial.


Indeed










I don't mind










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Cloudscape (Mar 11, 2018)

Casio Pro Trek PRG-650YBE-3CR - $217.60 on amazon. It was $269 yesterday.


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> Well obviously, and I understand this hobby is based on a lot of emotion and subjective qualities, but it strikes me (and this just an opinion, not a projection on you personally) as somewhat irrational.


My opinion is why having such information on the dial? When you buy the watch, you know what the WR is. Just put it on the case back.

It's the same with cars, I don't need to have 3.0L, Turbocharged, ecoboost, Supersport, etc. stamped on my back bumper. I know what the engine I have.

After, if it is to impress other people, that's a different story but back on the Bambino, I do not think "Water Resistant" would impress anyone- a 300m or above would be a different story.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

yinzburgher said:


> *NEW Hamilton H69429931 Men's Khaki Field Mechanical 38mm Nylon Strap Watch - $356.25*
> 
> I'm a bit reluctant to post this one bc this model just came out and I think as time passes it will become more common/prevalent and subsequently the price may drop further. However that's just my speculation(or hope) and thus far this is the lowest price I've seen. Also, I'm not familiar with this ebay seller.
> 
> ...


Not necessarily being negative about the watch, which does look cool and I like the strap, but it's very odd that Worn and Wound wrote up this Hamilton and Hodinkee wrote up this one:
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/hamilton-khaki-pilot-auto-day-date-introducing

without mentioning that these aren't just vintage inspired reboots of old models. They are like, patina lume and slightly changed dial reworks of _currently available products_. That Hamilton handwinder is very much like this
https://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-khaki-field-mens-watch-h69419933.html


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

Timex Men's Expedition Field Chronograph Watch brown/black $34 on Amazon, was recently $53, list price $82. $39 on eBay.
https://www.amazon.com/Timex-T49905-Expedition-Chronograph-Leather/dp/B0083XFHIG









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

kimloris said:


> My opinion is why having such information on the dial? When you buy the watch, you know what the WR is. Just put it on the case back.
> 
> It's the same with cars, I don't need to have 3.0L, Turbocharged, ecoboost, Supersport, etc. stamped on my back bumper. I know what the engine I have.
> 
> After, if it is to impress other people, that's a different story but back on the Bambino, I do not think "Water Resistant" would impress anyone- a 300m or above would be a different story.


All fair points.

I'm not convinced it was put on the dial to impress people, but rather to emulate 1950s and 1960s watch styling.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 14, 2014)

PeekPoke said:


> Timex Men's Expedition Field Chronograph Watch brown/black $34 on Amazon, was recently $53, list price $82. $39 on eBay.
> https://www.amazon.com/Timex-T49905-Expedition-Chronograph-Leather/dp/B0083XFHIG
> 
> 
> ...


That's the watch that started my hobby...was trying to get out as quickly as possible at Wal Mart and happened to go by the watch department. I had a Citizen Eco-Drive and couple of other cheapies before but this thing ruined me.


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

Wristwatching said:


> Not necessarily being negative about the watch, which does look cool and I like the strap, but it's very odd that Worn and Wound wrote up this Hamilton and Hodinkee wrote up this one:
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/hamilton-khaki-pilot-auto-day-date-introducing
> 
> without mentioning that these aren't just vintage inspired reboots of old models. They are like, patina lume and slightly changed dial reworks of _currently available products_. That Hamilton handwinder is very much like this
> https://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-khaki-field-mens-watch-h69419933.html


I would be willing to bet they will indeed drop down in price once they are more common, however this was the first watch in a very long time that just screamed at me, and I HAD to have. I will end up giving it to my wife to give me for my birthday (weird I know but at least I get what I want). Thanks for the OP on it, I reached out to the seller and they had 1 more available that they posted at the same price and I was able to snag.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

kimloris said:


> My opinion is why having such information on the dial? When you buy the watch, you know what the WR is. Just put it on the case back.
> 
> It's the same with cars, I don't need to have 3.0L, Turbocharged, ecoboost, Supersport, etc. stamped on my back bumper. I know what the engine I have.
> 
> After, if it is to impress other people, that's a different story but back on the Bambino, I do not think "Water Resistant" would impress anyone- a 300m or above would be a different story.


It's the same with beating the proverbial dead horse about dial font in a deals thread 

Editing to state that this was not meant to be a jab at anyone or even any group of members. This is a "forum" after all, and exchange of opinion is what makes a forum just that, a forum!


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Just received in the mail a 17%off code for Ashford: ST17PT.

This does not work on weekly deals, and of course the clearance section still has additional 20%off with HELLO18


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Lake House Leathers have a sale going on. 
This was posted today on redit by the company official account. 

“Hey guys! We have a bunch of new products/colors/styles coming this summer so we're trying to clear out everything we've got on hand right now at 25-40% off. 

Shipping in the US is $1, to Canada is $2 and everywhere else is $5. 

Items are ready to rock and should ship in a few days, anything custom (all belts, special watch strap sizing, etc) will ship later in the week. 

No codes needed, prices are as marked with shipping charges added at the very end. Thanks for looking, have a great weekend!” 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Ossamanity said:


> Lake House Leathers have a sale going on.
> This was posted today on redit by the company official account.
> 
> "Hey guys! We have a bunch of new products/colors/styles coming this summer so we're trying to clear out everything we've got on hand right now at 25-40% off.
> ...


Thanks! Nice little deal

Follow me on Instagram @ciccio_started_it


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Panatime is offering 20% off their entire site, including items already marked down, with code GREEN18. As a new blue Hokusai owner, I figured a good (and cheap) way to see for myself just how well a 26mm leather strap will fit on the 25mm lugs, I jumped on this one for $18.99 (after shipping and 20% applied): 26mm Panatime Natural Vintage Leather With Rough Edges / Blue Hand Stitching 130/75 26/26 I've had one of their "rough edges" straps in 20mm for a while and it's nicely done, especially for the price!


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

See there have been a couple of PSpring20 "victory laps" run the last couple of days. Here's my $242 Orient Baby Sat. Arrived yesterday, has not left my wrist.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Ossamanity said:


> Lake House Leathers have a sale going on.
> This was posted today on redit by the company official account.
> 
> "Hey guys! We have a bunch of new products/colors/styles coming this summer so we're trying to clear out everything we've got on hand right now at 25-40% off.
> ...


How do these compare to say Martu's offerings? Do they age well?

Edit: Took a punt on a bergundy and black.


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Panatime is offering 20% off their entire site, including items already marked down, with code GREEN18. As a new blue Hokusai owner, I figured a good (and cheap) way to see for myself just how well a 26mm leather strap will fit on the 25mm lugs, I jumped on this one for $18.99 (after shipping and 20% applied): 26mm Panatime Natural Vintage Leather With Rough Edges / Blue Hand Stitching 130/75 26/26 I've had one of their "rough edges" straps in 20mm for a while and it's nicely done, especially for the price!


The 26mm straps I've tried on the 25mm JeanRichard lugs fit just fine; however, what I realized after trying a straight 26mm is that I prefer a strap with some taper, like the JR OEM straps have.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Cvp33 said:


> UPDATE - Cross, not a bad watch for $10
> 
> BAD
> - No communication, no confirmation email
> ...


I should have bought one of these just to test the size out. I think it'd be too big, but $10 just as an experiment would have been good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

JC Penney has 30% off $100 or more (COOL30), and it seems to apply to Seiko Citizen watches. Might be some deals to he had. For example, the Seiko Padi Prospex Solar is $251.81: https://www.jcpenney.com/p/seiko-dive-mens-silver-tone-bracelet-watch-sne435/ppr5007210070?


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> See there have been a couple of PSpring20 "victory laps" run the last couple of days. Here's my $242 Orient Baby Sat. Arrived yesterday, has not left my wrist.


Very nice!
This was the one watch I set out to buy with the PSpring20 deal. Deals like this are rare for Canada, but I had the day off and no worries....
But....my daughter had an exam and needed a ride to College that morning.
No problem, I'll just use my "smart" phone to get it, right?
I had this watch in my cart but my phone would not let me sign in to Ebay to buy it.....All I could do was watch the number of watches available start to tick down in slow motion 5, 4, 3........0!
ARRGH!!


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

Aeryn said:


> Bulova Accutron II 98B218 black at today deals on Amazon 79$ and free return
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I6BMZ12/ref=pe_380740_275581050_em_slvf_ih?pldnSite=1
> View attachment 12972383


Here's mine on a Bond Nato. I like it on the Nato more than the bracelet.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> JC Penney has 30% off $100 or more (COOL30), and it seems to apply to Seiko Citizen watches. Might be some deals to he had. For example, the Seiko Padi Prospex Solar is $251.81: https://www.jcpenney.com/p/seiko-dive-mens-silver-tone-bracelet-watch-sne435/ppr5007210070?


It states that select watches get 15%, like your example


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> JC Penney has 30% off $100 or more (COOL30), and it seems to apply to Seiko Citizen watches. Might be some deals to he had. For example, the Seiko Padi Prospex Solar is $251.81: https://www.jcpenney.com/p/seiko-dive-mens-silver-tone-bracelet-watch-sne435/ppr5007210070?


Topcashback has "double cashback" of 12% at JCPenney.com, ends today.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

PeekPoke said:


> Topcashback has "double cashback" of 12% at JCPenney.com, ends today.


Now it's getting interesting ...

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

batmansk6 said:


> PeekPoke said:
> 
> 
> > Topcashback has "double cashback" of 12% at JCPenney.com, ends today.
> ...


"15% off select watches" which was each Seiko I checked


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Orange G-Shock Square, *$40 incl. free shipping*. Next ebay price: $67. Amazon: $72.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...are-Orange-Resin-Case-43mm-Watch/292301122043










Grey G-Shock Square, *$48 incl. free shipping*. Next ebay price: $89.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...artz-Alarm-Grey-Resin-43mm-Watch/112611227185


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

Found this baby in Shinjuku, Tokyo the other day. It's not the SCED035 but the SCED037 is the next best thing!


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

studiompd said:


> How do these compare to say Martu's offerings? Do they age well?
> 
> Edit: Took a punt on a bergundy and black.


I have found Martu straps are much higher quality than those from LHL.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Not a deal, just new old stock at a reasonable price. Casio G-Shock Gravitymaster G-1400D-1A, new, solar, daily alarm, chronograph, world time, mineral crystal, neobrite lume but *no light*, on *black SS bracelet*, *$211*. Ebay: $399 OBO. List: $580.

Casio product page: G-1400D-1A | GRAVITYMASTER | G-SHOCK | Timepieces | CASIO

WUS review: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/my-new-g1400d-1a-first-impression-1053868.html
WUS Neobrite lume showdown: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/lume-new-casio-analogs-730981.html

I like the case, the pushers and the bracelet. The hectic dial, not so much 

https://www.onedigitals.com/products/casio-g-shock-gravitymaster-g-1400d-1adr-watch-new-with-tags


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)

Marathon St. Patrick's Day Sale: 30% off Green Watches, Straps & Clocks:
https://www.marathonwatch.com/product-category/st-patricks-day/


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

Durkano said:


> I have found Martu straps are much higher quality than those from LHL.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


LHL straps are just so thin. Martu kills them.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

This is outside the range of affordable, but it qualifies as a deal. This is the lowest price I've seen for this watch new, and if you buy it in the next 21 hours you get $100 in bonus eBay Bucks. Plus 1.25% from BeFrugal. That brings it down to $1495.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ball-Mens-...fff76d5a|iid:1&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236

I've wanted one of these for a while. I keep hoping they show up in a MyOffer auction but there hasn't been a new one since the fall.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

studiompd said:


> How do these compare to say Martu's offerings? Do they age well?
> 
> Edit: Took a punt on a bergundy and black.


Martu's are better. I feel that LHL had made their strap much thinner from the first time I got them, which means it conforms really well to your wrist but feels flimsier.

Martu's are also at a higher price point, so you get what you pay for in both.

It ages really well imo.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

2 factors influence strap quality, IMO, materials used and craftsmanship. The Horween that LHL uses is top notch, butter soft, very comfortable and I’ve had no durability issues. The craftsmanship of the Martu straps is as good as any I have seen, not a stitch out of place and you can see the emphasis on quality manufacturing.

VFM of the LHL is hard to beat when found on sale as Horween Leather is expensive to source. If you’re a stickler for fit and finish the Martu straps will be a favorite. I own both but probably wear the LHL more often.

I did replace the stitching on the LHL as I found the thread too thin but the leather is very good (think I paid $12). Hard to go wrong with either strap.


----------



## Mercs (Feb 15, 2018)

dumberdrummer said:


> The question y'all really should be asking is when does Deep Blue NOT run a 40% sale, lol?


Oldest trick in the book

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Massdrop is at it again with the Glycine airman DC-4 GL0071 GMT and GL 0072 "Purist". 42 mil case for $599,99, limited quantities.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycin...ontent=1521278265846.288101917177380327029456


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

My Ball Ionosphere finally showed up after sitting in customs for 2 weeks. Looks really nice for the price I paid after cashback.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Rainshadow said:


> Massdrop is at it again with the Glycine airman DC-4 GL0071 GMT and GL 0072 "Purist". 42 mil case for $599,99, limited quantities.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycin...ontent=1521278265846.288101917177380327029456


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

Rainshadow said:


> Massdrop is at it again with the Glycine airman DC-4 GL0071 GMT and GL 0072 "Purist". 42 mil case for $599,99, limited quantities.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycin...ontent=1521278265846.288101917177380327029456


Beautiful, pre-Invicta piece. Too bad it's too big for me with a 50mm lug to lug distance


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

ericlikeseatin said:


> Beautiful, pre-Invicta piece. Too bad it's too big for me with a 50mm lug to lug distance


They looked much better before Invicta took over. I was in interested in the airfighter,not anymore

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> They looked much better before Invicta took over. I was in interested in the airfighter,not anymore
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


There's also nothing in their post-Invicta Airman lineup smaller than 42mm with 22 mm lug-width. That's kind of irritating to me, who prefers something in the 38 to 40mm range.


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

ericlikeseatin said:


> There's also nothing in their post-Invicta Airman lineup smaller than 42mm with 22 mm lug-width. That's kind of irritating to me, who prefers something in the 38 to 40mm range.


Got to say they're not all garish









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

ayem-bee said:


> Thanks to Amazon's dynamic pricing, this isn't as great a deal as when I bought it, but still not bad, especially for modders.





yinzburgher said:


> I've thought about buying one of these in the past to mod but I could never be sure enough that it was possible. Can the dials definitely be replaced? Are they 28.5mm?.


I can confirm, the dial is _definitely_ larger than 28.5mm. So, back to Amazon it goes.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Amazon Gold Box watch deals is showing me this teaser for an INOX diver, saying it 'starts for me' at 6:06pm Central time (Prime members get a 30-minute head start). If this is the result of one of Amazon's targeted algorithms, YMMV. (*UPDATE*: as I watch the countdown, it's working out to be more like 7:06pm Central time instead of 6:06pm.)

*UPDATE*: this was a disappointment. The only models are a blue dial INOX on bracelet ($275), blue dial INOX on blue resin ($208), and black dial INOX on black resin ($215). There were *no divers*, at least when I checked after my 30 minute penalty. I won't be posting any more of these gold box teasers, that's for sure. Sorry if this wasted your time.









...


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Amazon Gold Box watch deals is showing me this teaser for an INOX diver, saying it 'starts for me' at 6:06pm Central time (Prime members get a 30-minute head start). If this is the result of one of Amazon's targeted algorithms, YMMV.
> 
> Model No. 241782
> 
> ...


Had it on mine. I'm watching the deal. Hopefully that gives me a reminder. Thanks.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

studiompd said:


> How do these compare to say Martu's offerings? Do they age well?
> 
> Edit: Took a punt on a bergundy and black.


Top notch leather quality.

Workmanship? They feel like they have been put together by a 12 year old as a school project. Honestly, I've seen $2 eBay straps that were better constructed.

Shame, really. These would be an absolute bargain if they were just better made.

How do they compare to Martu's straps? About the same as Invicta compares to IWC.


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

YellowBullet said:


> Top notch leather quality.
> 
> Workmanship? They feel like they have been put together by a 12 year old as a school project. Honestly, I've seen $2 eBay straps that were better constructed.
> 
> ...


Guess theyv lost alot of custom now

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

ericlikeseatin said:


> Beautiful, pre-Invicta piece. Too bad it's too big for me with a 50mm lug to lug distance


As you mentioned, the DC-4 Airman from Glycine was in their lineup prior to the Invicta purchase. I don't feel that 42mm wide and 12mm thick in a watch that includes a bezel is Invicta-like in size or aesthetic.

I agree that 50mm L2L is a little longer than I'd like to see but you can't blame Invicta for that. I actually like the 12 hour dial design with a GMT function and at ~$600 this watch is a nice alternative. It's certainly thinner than many GMT options, I'm looking at you Longines.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the input on the LHL. I brought my order down to 2, got caught up in buying the deal vs the product/seller. I guess there's a reason I've been passing on his sales for the last year or so. I've actually been in communication with Andrea at Martu, but haven't actually made an order, should do that soon.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Amazon Gold Box watch deals is showing me this teaser for an INOX diver, saying it 'starts for me' at 6:06pm Central time (Prime members get a 30-minute head start). If this is the result of one of Amazon's targeted algorithms, YMMV.
> 
> Model No. 241782
> 
> ...


I can't find this could you please post the link to where the item shows it is a gold box deal
Thank you


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Canyon55 said:


> I can't find this could you please post the link to where the item shows it is a gold box deal
> Thank you


Scroll towards the bottom.

INOX


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Durkano said:


> I have found Martu straps are much higher quality than those from LHL.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


This

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

YellowBullet said:


> Top notch leather quality.
> 
> Workmanship? They feel like they have been put together by a 12 year old as a school project. Honestly, I've seen $2 eBay straps that were better constructed.
> 
> ...


I lol'd. This is so true. When I got mine, just sort of stared at it. "huh. OK."

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Got to say they're not all garish


Just noting that "facetious" doesn't translate well to ascii text...


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Peace N Time said:


> Canyon55 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't find this could you please post the link to where the item shows it is a gold box deal
> ...


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Canyon55 said:


> Peace N Time said:
> 
> 
> > Scroll towards the bottom.
> ...


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Strmwatch said:


> Canyon55 said:
> 
> 
> > No actual "deals" for the INOX to be honest.
> ...


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Canyon55 said:


> No actual "deals" for the INOX to be honest.


No. In fact, it struck me as a bait-and-switch. The teaser showed a diver, but I ended up seeing only non-diver INOX. OTOH, maybe the better watches sold out in that first half hour.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

fearlessleader said:


> Just noting that "facetious" doesn't translate well to ascii text...


Yes it does: 102 97 99 101 116 105 111 117 115

Though it admittedly loses something in translation.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Just picked up an INOX at TJ Maxx in Springfield, MO with a rubber strap for $119.99.....When that previous run at TJ Maxx was happening, weren't they going for $149.99???

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

jdanefrantz said:


> Just picked up an INOX at TJ Maxx in Springfield, MO with a rubber strap for $119.99.....When that previous run at TJ Maxx was happening, weren't they going for $149.99???
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


$129.99 on bracelet


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

jdanefrantz said:


> Just picked up an INOX at TJ Maxx in Springfield, MO with a rubber strap for $119.99.....When that previous run at TJ Maxx was happening, weren't they going for $149.99???
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


$129 on bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> $129.99 on bracelet
> View attachment 12982501


I would have loved to find the bracelet version! Oh well, still a steal in my mind.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

For Portland shoppers: Yesterday I saw a black dial INOX on bracelet at the Jantzen Beach TJ Maxx in the clearance section for $109.99. Too much steel for my spindly wrist so I passed.


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> They looked much better before Invicta took over. I was in interested in the airfighter,not anymore
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


My understanding is that Glycine and Invicta are separately run. Separate design departments, in different countries. The Invicta buy-out gave Glycine the cash they needed to survive, and Invicta's marketing channels. I don't believe Invicta has any input on Glycine designs.


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Seiko 007 diver for £121.00 via Hong Kong.

https://www.tobydeals.co.uk/en_GB/p...m=referral&utm_campaign=Affiliate_Window_Sale

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

New Oris Big Crown Pointer Date Automatic 01 754 7679 4334-07 5 20 76FC, 40mm x 11.7mm, 100m WR, movement: Oris Calibre 754, base SW 200-1, *$534*. Jomashop: $700. List: $1,550.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Oris-B...ch-01-754-7679-4334-07-5-20-76FC/401467472217


----------



## Dubuque (Mar 13, 2018)

Luminox Men's 3153.BTOB Navy Seal Colormark Steel Rubber $125
The best deal I've ever seen on a steel Luminox. Don't think you'll find a better beater watch for the price.

I don't have enough posts to enter a link, so go to eBay and search for "Luminox 3153.BTOB".


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Dubuque said:


> Luminox Men's 3153.BTOB Navy Seal Colormark Steel Rubber $125
> The best deal I've ever seen on a steel Luminox. Don't think you'll find a better beater watch for the price.
> 
> I don't have enough posts to enter a link, so go to eBay and search for "Luminox 3153.BTOB".


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Luminox-Me...k-Black-Dial-Steel-Rubber-Watch-/332431132771


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Seiko 007 diver for £121.00 via Hong Kong.
> 
> https://www.tobydeals.co.uk/en_GB/p...m=referral&utm_campaign=Affiliate_Window_Sale
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


There's plenty more Seiko's n orients worth a look at,the Seiko solar padi is £161

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Costco has the Kick Me in the Jimmie Johnson Seiko Solar Chronograph for $199.99. Comes with bracelet and strap.

https://www.costco.com/Seiko-Solar-...n's-Chronograph-Watch-.product.100384768.html


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Dubuque said:


> *Luminox Men's 3153.BTOB Navy Seal Colormark Steel Rubber $125*
> 
> The best deal I've ever seen on a steel Luminox. Don't think you'll find a better beater watch for the price.
> 
> I don't have enough posts to enter a link, so go to eBay and search for "Luminox 3153.BTOB".


It's been this price for some time, and was under (by a penny) $100 just over a week ago. (Albeit the buyer had to use an available 20% code.)


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Zodiac ZMX Z09102 Jet O Matic for $369.99. Seems like a great price, large 46mm.

https://www.realwatches.com/collect...-matic-stainless-steel-watch-with-orange-band


----------



## Dubuque (Mar 13, 2018)

ManOnTime said:


> It's been this price for some time, and was under (by a penny) $100 just over a week ago. (Albeit the buyer had to use an available 20% code.)


I bought one on Feb 17th, and they were $150 at the time. It said limited supply, so I decided to pick one up. If only I had waited...


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

Dubuque said:


> I bought one on Feb 17th, and they were $150 at the time. It said limited supply, so I decided to pick one up. If only I had waited...


Thoughts about it?

Sent while taking a selfie


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

A big thanks to the OP who posted this bulova deal during the ebay coupon day.. put it on a jubilee i had and the watch hasint left my wrist in three days .. thank you ..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

How do you guys find the eBay 20 percent off deals? I've never seen one of those.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

halaku said:


> A big thanks to the OP who posted this bulova deal during the ebay coupon day.. put it on a jubilee i had and the watch hasint left my wrist in three days .. thank you ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is sweet. Which buyer did you buy from? Might have to make this my first Bulova

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

batmansk6 said:


> This is sweet. Which buyer did you buy from? Might have to make this my first Bulova
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302664017781
It was watcheshalfprice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

hifi_hound said:


> My understanding is that Glycine and Invicta are separately run. Separate design departments, in different countries. The Invicta buy-out gave Glycine the cash they needed to survive, and Invicta's marketing channels. I don't believe Invicta has any input on Glycine designs.


It's been beaten to death, to the point of Glycine's previous majority owner intervening. Glycine is separate and running it's own show.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

john_s said:


> How do you guys find the eBay 20 percent off deals? I've never seen one of those.


Vigilance. Shuutr spotted this latest eBay 20% off deal, first. The day of the sale, I recall that they were advertising it on their front page. Eventually -- like almost 4pm the day of the sale -- I received an emailed announcement from eBay for the sale.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

halaku said:


> A big thanks to the OP who posted this bulova deal during the ebay coupon day.. put it on a jubilee i had and the watch hasint left my wrist in three days .. thank you ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my favorite Bulova Snorkel. I dubbed it the "Dreamsicle Diver". Put mine on a modified Pebble Time bracelet but I'm liking it on that jubilee. Mind posting the link?


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

MacInFL said:


> This is my favorite Bulova Snorkel. I dubbed it the "Dreamsicle Diver". Put mine on a modified Pebble Time bracelet but I'm liking it on that jubilee. Mind posting the link?
> 
> View attachment 12985325


That's crying out for a Hirsch Robby/Andy strap in blk/orange

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

The automatic Seastar deal from January, below, is still live. They also have this Swiss quartz Seastar Chronograph for *$239* with code *MMTS40*. 42mm x 12.4mm. After Jomashop, the next ebay price is $300. Model T0664171705701

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0664171705701.html












BostonCharlie said:


> Tissot T-Sport Seastar 1000, 42mm x 12.4mm, 300m WR, Tissot Calibre Powermatic 80 (C07.111), sapphire crystal, *$375 with code **BF4TS100*. $459 on ebay. Model T066.407.17.057.02.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0664071705702.html
> 
> From ABlogToWatch review:


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> This is my favorite Bulova Snorkel. I dubbed it the "Dreamsicle Diver". Put mine on a modified Pebble Time bracelet but I'm liking it on that jubilee. Mind posting the link?
> 
> View attachment 12985325


Here is the link to the jubilee , good quality 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273034017741

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Browsing that realwatches-dot-com mentioned in the Zodiac post, I found a few deals. I've never done business with them before, FWIW.

Casio 'not a G-Shock' Heavy Duty Chronograph model MCW100H-4AV, *$27*. $39+ elsewhere. List: $60.
https://www.realwatches.com/collect...n-casual-watch-color-orange-model-mcw100h-4av










Casio 'not a Pro-Trek' triple sensor watch model SGW-1000-1ACR, *$59*. $80+ elsewhere. List: $130
https://www.realwatches.com/collect...ple-sensor-digital-display-quartz-black-watch









Finally, a hard to find (read: old model) G-Shock model G8900SH-2CR that I think is a pretty cool for *$83*. Last Jomashop price: $99. List: $110. Okay, it's not really a deal 
https://www.realwatches.com/collect...hock-analog-digital-multi-function-blue-resin


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hamilton Pan Europe on ToM for $599. Several Hamiltons listed that appear new with 2 year manufacturers warranty.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

jcombs1 said:


> Hamilton Pan Europe on ToM for $599. Several Hamiltons listed that appear new with 2 year manufacturers warranty.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales
> 
> View attachment 12986649


Might be a good time to use the amex deal

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

ORIS 65 on Massdrop

$1,100 40mm w/bracelet
$1,300 42mm w/bracelet

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/oris-divers-sixty-five-automatic-watch

Is it a good deal?


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Macy's has 25% off with code VIP 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## andywut (Mar 19, 2018)

was pretty upset I missed the tj maxx FC boat for $500 but found something similar. FC Healey _FC303WGH5B6 for $461 _on newegg, cheapest its been in a while i think


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

andywut said:


> was pretty upset I missed the tj maxx FC boat for $500 but found something similar. FC Healey _FC303WGH5B6 for $461 _on newegg, cheapest its been in a while i think


I think Certified Watch Store had it for cheaper, $350 if I recall. Still a good deal though.


----------



## andywut (Mar 19, 2018)

apparently ToM had it for $239, wonder how many they had for that price


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Anyone recall the least expensive those Oris Sixty Five 40mm have been? Aside from the so calle "refurbs" recently on Amazon


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

batmansk6 said:


> Might be a good time to use the amex deal
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I had this watch (in the same, grey colorway) for a brief time. Nicely finished and fit quite well on my 7.5" wrist. However, I just found it too difficult to tell the time at a glance in most lighting conditions due to the hands blending too much into the dial (lume is almost non-existent as well, if you're into that sort of thing); so it was a pretty quick flip for me.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> Macy's has 25% off with code VIP
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Automatic Presage Black Leather Strap Watch 40.5mm, 50m WR, *$255 with code VIP, incl. 3-year warranty*. Ebay: $276.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...e-black-leather-strap-watch-40.5mm?ID=5865494

Photo from Hodinkee review:


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> Anyone recall the least expensive those Oris Sixty Five 40mm have been? Aside from the so calle "refurbs" recently on Amazon


Yeah "refrubs" = NOT. Good thing Amazon returns are trouble free.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock Solar Gulfmaster Black Resin Strap Watch 57.1mm - *35th Anniversary Edition*, *GPS* baby! *$675* after *VIP* discount. I can't see where anybody sells it less than its $900 list price. "Almost Sold Out". Model GPW2000TFB-1A

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...ch-57.1mm-35th-anniversary-edition?ID=5770116










...


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock Solar Digital Frogman Black Resin Strap Watch 53.3mm - *35th Anniversary Edition*, model GWFD1035B-1, *$825 after VIP discount*. Again, I see it at its list price of $1100 everywhere else.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...ch-53.3mm-35th-anniversary-edition?ID=5770044


----------



## barihunk (Jul 2, 2012)

Bulova Men's Quartz Stainless Steel Dress Watch (Model: 96B252)

http://a.co/8OSn8UV

Been watching this for a while - seems to be the best price ever and going down. Good if you've ever wanted to have a cheap "HAQ" or smooth sweep seconds. Currently $126.89


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Someone buy all of the Macy's Bulova Chronograph C watches so that I can't have one. Please.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Citizen Skyhawk A-T JY8051-08E off of eBay

This is the stainless steel rubber strapped version.

they are selling for $264.99 or best offer

https://www.ebay.com/itm/272980530282

You have to add it to your cart to see the price.

This is probably the lowest I have seen for the current generation of Skyhawk. It is a great chance to pick up a grab and go watch that only needs to see periodical light to remain charged.Once set up it does not need setting again since it syncs up to the time in Ft Collins Co USA, Europe, Japan and China radio transmitters.

It also uses regular 23mm strap and can be pared with a classy strap for office wearing(unlike a G-Shock)

I just ordered one so I await this with eagerness


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Last day for Panatime 20% strap sale. Their Canvas Collection Straps are nice.

The Canvas Collection


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

barihunk said:


> Bulova Men's Quartz Stainless Steel Dress Watch (Model: 96B252)
> 
> http://a.co/8OSn8UV
> 
> ...


Though better accuracy than conventional quartz, do not believe the Bulova Precisionist/262kHz movement qualifies as a HAQ. True HAQ's typically have thermo-compensated crystals, the Bulovas do not. Not sure about the accuracy spec but think it is less than 10 spy. There is a forum dedicated to this niche High Accuracy Quartz watches

A little history, when Bulova launched the Precisionist, they claimed 20 spy. Then users in the field started complaining about the watch not meeting spec. Bulova responded that users needed to wear the watches regularly due to quartz frequency variations related to temperature, saying that it would it would balance out any variation. The watches still couldn't meet spec. Upon more research, it was discovered that accuracy would decline as the crystal ages. Bulova then switched marketing gears and went to an ambiguous "accurate within seconds a year". To put it into perspective, the watches are more than accurate for non-critical applications. My worst one is good to within 40-50 spy. Because they don't have perpetual calendars or auto DST support, means that when I have to move forward or backward twice a year, the watch should always be within 25 sec or so of the exact time.

PLUS, you have that mesmerizing smooth sweep second hand...


----------



## jdufau83 (Mar 9, 2018)

barihunk said:


> Bulova Men's Quartz Stainless Steel Dress Watch (Model: 96B252)
> 
> http://a.co/8OSn8UV
> 
> ...


This is a nice looking piece - anyone have experience with it? Or come across a review? Wondering how it compares to the sarb033 since I just recently picked one up. Thanks.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

MacInFL said:


> Though better accuracy than conventional quartz, do not believe the Bulova Precisionist/262kHz movement qualifies as a HAQ. True HAQ's typically have thermo-compensated crystals, the Bulovas do not. Not sure about the accuracy spec but think it is less than 10 spy. There is a forum dedicated to this niche High Accuracy Quartz watches
> 
> A little history, when Bulova launched the Precisionist, they claimed 20 spy. Then users in the field started complaining about the watch not meeting spec. Bulova responded that users needed to wear the watches regularly due to quartz frequency variations related to temperature, saying that it would it would balance out any variation. The watches still couldn't meet spec. Upon more research, it was discovered that accuracy would decline as the crystal ages. Bulova then switched marketing gears and went to an ambiguous "accurate within seconds a year". To put it into perspective, the watches are more than accurate for non-critical applications. My worst one is good to within 40-50 spy. Because they don't have perpetual calendars or auto DST support, means that when I have to move forward or backward twice a year, the watch should always be within 25 sec or so of the exact time.
> 
> PLUS, you have that mesmerizing smooth sweep second hand...


I've got two, the Moon Watch and the Military Watch. Both are right around 10-12 spy, based on my observations when I reset them at the time change twice a year. Actually, my Moon Watch was dead on this most recent time change.

I've had them both for over a year, so I'll see how they age, but to me, they are certainly "HAQ" (I put that in quotes meaning "like HAQ" since they perform pretty much like it). The Military watch is available on Amazon between $100-$150, which is just a steal.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

rfortson said:


> I've got two, the Moon Watch and the Military Watch. Both are right around 10-12 spy, based on my observations when I reset them at the time change twice a year. *Actually, my Moon Watch was dead on this most recent time change*.
> 
> I've had them both for over a year, so I'll see how they age, but to me, they are certainly "HAQ" (I put that in quotes meaning "like HAQ" since they perform pretty much like it). The Military watch is available on Amazon between $100-$150, which is just a steal.


As was mine. I impulse-bought a few of the UHF Bulovas last year, including a Moon Watch, a Surveyor chrono, and a Moonview. This last time change, the Moonview had gained about a second per month, the Surveyor about half that, and the Moon Watch was dead nuts.

Accuracy observations come with the following caveat: they rarely get wrist time, so they're allowed to run dial-up in a box 99%+ of the time.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

MacInFL said:


> Though better accuracy than conventional quartz, do not believe the Bulova Precisionist/262kHz movement qualifies as a HAQ. True HAQ's typically have thermo-compensated crystals, the Bulovas do not. Not sure about the accuracy spec but think it is less than 10 spy. There is a forum dedicated to this niche High Accuracy Quartz watches
> 
> A little history, when Bulova launched the Precisionist, they claimed 20 spy. Then users in the field started complaining about the watch not meeting spec. Bulova responded that users needed to wear the watches regularly due to quartz frequency variations related to temperature, saying that it would it would balance out any variation. The watches still couldn't meet spec. Upon more research, it was discovered that accuracy would decline as the crystal ages. Bulova then switched marketing gears and went to an ambiguous "accurate within seconds a year". To put it into perspective, the watches are more than accurate for non-critical applications. My worst one is good to within 40-50 spy. Because they don't have perpetual calendars or auto DST support, means that when I have to move forward or backward twice a year, the watch should always be within 25 sec or so of the exact time.
> 
> PLUS, you have that mesmerizing smooth sweep second hand...


All of mine were within one second when the time changed. Maybe I'm just lucky.


----------



## scottjkr1975 (Oct 29, 2014)

TheSanDiegan said:


> As was mine. I impulse-bought a few of the UHF Bulovas last year, including a Moon Watch, a Surveyor chrono, and a Moonview. This last time change, the Moonview had gained about a second per month, the Surveyor about half that, and the Moon Watch was dead nuts.
> 
> Accuracy observations come with the following caveat: they rarely get wrist time, so they're allowed to run dial-up in a box 99%+ of the time.


I just purchased the black Moonview when it was on sale for $79 at Amazon, but am still waiting for it to arrive. I think the best quality will be the sweeping seconds hand, and it will just be a bonus if it is more accurate than normal quartz (which is pretty darn good anyway)!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Bulova Curv 98A155 - $239.99 at Amazon. Lowest price I have seen.

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Colle...qid=1521505197&sr=8-3&keywords=bulova+262+khz


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Also: *ebates 3% cash back* for Macy's (and Amazon) jewelry to help with sales tax.

(Screenshot from Amazon CB details.)











batmansk6 said:


> Macy's has 25% off with code VIP
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

CMA22inc said:


> Yeah "refrubs" = NOT. Good thing Amazon returns are trouble free.


Mine was like basically brand new and after all was said and done cost me about $670 on a bracelet. I'd buy from that seller again, especially given easy returns if you don't get so lucky. Mine still had tags and the plastic on the bracelet.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

15% off up to $50 tomorrow at eBay!









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

TDKFM said:


> Mine was like basically brand new and after all was said and done cost me about $670 on a bracelet. I'd buy from that seller again, especially given easy returns if you don't get so lucky. Mine still had tags and the plastic on the bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hey, glad you got lucky. The one they sent me was the opposite of all that plus worse (running slow) and I'm not alone. Think these are really "factory refurbished" units or maybe something else?

Point is the source of these is suspect IMHO. Am I miffed I did not get a good one, had to return it, missed out on the deal? You betcha.

Amazon returns are easy so I'm just passing along my experience.
Good luck and QC carefully!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

It's not 20%, but Ebay is running 15% off everything for March 20th (PSPRINGTIME.): https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0320/7019.html


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

CMA22inc said:


> Hey, glad you got lucky. The one they sent me was the opposite of all that plus worse (running slow) and I'm not alone. Think these are really "factory refurbished" units or maybe something else?
> 
> Point is the source of these is suspect IMHO. Am I miffed I did not get a good one, had to return it, missed out on the deal? You betcha.
> 
> ...


What he said! No proof whatsoever, other than the seller's name, that these have really been "refurbished" by the factory. Or, maybe the question which really should be asked is at WHAT factory???? It would have plausible if the Oris 65 I received was refurbished at The Cheescake Factory!


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

For all those Bulova AccuSwiss fans out there, this one is quite unique and limited to 50 pieces. It is the Bulova Telc GMT Flyback Chronograph SE. I purchased this watch over a year ago on Amazon when it dropped below $900.00. It was a lot to pay for a Bulova, but I loved the watch. None of the descriptions on any of the sites I could find mentioned the movement, or the fact that they are limited to 50 total pieces. Yes, they are numbered 1/49, 18/49 etc. I contacted Bulova support, and found out the movement is an ETA 2893-A2 GMT, with a Dubois Depraz Flyback Chronograph module. I'm surprised these haven't sold out yet, but I think that is because nobody bothered to ask Bulova about the movement and limited nature of the watch etc. I noticed the price never dropped below what I paid for mine, until just recently. Retail on these was $3,700. I think it is a pretty unique movement for this Special Edition Bulova. Now, here's the nice part, there are 2 available on Amazon through the third party seller "PrimeDeals Online" for $677.49. They have 96% positive reviews with over 39,000 ratings, so they are probably a safe bet.

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-AccuSwiss-Special-Automatic-63B187/dp/B00T72I86K

Here's a video review from A Blog to watch on the regular Telc Chronograph






Here's mine:














Sorry for the poor pictures, just not enough light out at the moment.


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> What he said! No proof whatsoever, other than the seller's name, that these have really been "refurbished" by the factory. Or, maybe the question which really should be asked is at WHAT factory???? It would have plausible if the Oris 65 I received was refurbished at The Cheescake Factory!


I agree, it is kind of Russian Roulette with this vendor. I ordered a TT1 Diver on a bracelet and it looked basically brand new with tag, and was a great deal for $680. The Divers Sixty-Five was another story. It had scratches all over the back. Luckily thanks to BudLynn's trailblazing with Amazon for a $150 discount, I was able to do the same. For just over $600 on the Tropic strap I'm very happy, as everything else about the watch is perfect.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

hifi_hound said:


> For all those Bulova Accuswiss fans out there, this one is quite unique and limited to 50 pieces. It is the Bulova Telc GMT Flyback Chronograph SE. I purchased this watch over a year ago on Amazon when it dropped below $900.00. It was a lot to pay for a Bulova, but I loved the watch. None of the descriptions on any of the sites I could find mentioned the movement, or the fact that they are limited to 50 total pieces. Yes, they are numbered 1/49, 18/49 etc. I contacted Bulova support, and found out the movement is an ETA 2893-A2 GMT, with a Dubois Depraz Flyback Chronograph module. I'm surprised these haven't sold out yet, but I think that is because nobody bothered to ask Bulova about the movement and limited nature of the watch etc. I noticed the price never dropped below what I paid for mine, until just recently. Retail on these was $3,700. I think it is a pretty unique movement for this Special Edition Bulova. Now, here's the nice part, there are 2 available on Amazon through the third party seller "PrimeDeals Online" for $677.49. They have 96% positive reviews with over 39,000 ratings, so they are probably a safe bet.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-AccuSwiss-Special-Automatic-63B187/dp/B00T72I86K
> 
> ...


Thanks for your thoughts on this watch as it has been on my short list with a goal price of $400 for over a year, I knew about the movement, but I did not know about the limited aspect.

BTW, Amazon says it is quartz! It is Not quartz!


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Thanks for your thoughts on this watch as it has been on my short list with a goal price of $400 for over a year, I knew about the movement, but I did not know about the limited aspect.
> 
> BTW, Amazon says it is quartz! It is Not quartz!


I don't know that it will ever get that low, since there are so few out there. I watched it for almost a year as it hovered around $1,000. It finally dropped below $900 and I bit. That said, I'm really surprised it is as low as it is now with only 50 out there. There is a another edition that is Black PVD with a yellow GMT hand I believe, and it is limited to 50 as well. I don't think most people want to pay that much for a Bulova, but I think this one is unique and may hold it's value due to the limited nature. I could be wrong though.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

hifi_hound said:


> I don't know that it will ever get that low, since there are so few out there. I watched it for almost a year as it hovered around $1,000. It finally dropped below $900 and I bit. That said, I'm really surprised it is as low as it is now with only 50 out there. There is a another edition that is Black PVD with a yellow GMT hand I believe, and it is limited to 50 as well. I don't think most people want to pay that much for a Bulova, but I think this one is unique and may hold it's value due to the limited nature. I could be wrong though.


$542 a couple times last month
https://camelcamelcamel.com/Bulova-AccuSwiss-Special-Automatic-63B187/product/B00T72I86K


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

taike said:


> $542 a couple times last month
> https://camelcamelcamel.com/Bulova-AccuSwiss-Special-Automatic-63B187/product/B00T72I86K


Wow, that's pretty low. I think it's a nice piece with the Tri-Compax Flyback complication and a 2893-2 GMT. There shouldn't be much stock left as there were only 50 made and it's been out for a couple of years. I'd be surprised if it ever hits $400 though, but who knows.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

hifi_hound said:


> I don't know that it will ever get that low, since there are so few out there. I watched it for almost a year as it hovered around $1,000. It finally dropped below $900 and I bit. That said, I'm really surprised it is as low as it is now with only 50 out there. There is a another edition that is Black PVD with a yellow GMT hand I believe, and it is limited to 50 as well. I don't think most people want to pay that much for a Bulova, but I think this one is unique and may hold it's value due to the limited nature. I could be wrong though.


The black one. Not a fan of the bracelet and I don't see if it's new or refurb. But it is a pretty sweet watch. https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-cm-bulova-accu-swiss-65b160-automatic-watch

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> The black one. Not a fan of the bracelet and I don't see if it's new or refurb. But it is a pretty sweet watch. https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-cm-bulova-accu-swiss-65b160-automatic-watch
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Groupon has the most complete description I've seen, but even then they can't get it right. I didn't realize a GMT hand could "fly back"

"This 53-jewel Special Edition Swiss made automatic chronograph, in stainless steel with black ion-plated finish and double-curved, includes a 24-hour GMT movement with fly back indicator" 
​


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> What he said! No proof whatsoever, other than the seller's name, that these have really been "refurbished" by the factory. Or, maybe the question which really should be asked is at WHAT factory???? It would have plausible if the Oris 65 I received was refurbished at The Cheescake Factory!


I agree about the "refurbished" label and pointed out as much to the seller. From what I could tell on mine there wasn't anything that needed refurbishing. I have no idea where they are coming from, but I'd guess floor models or returns that are being resold without being refurbished. For me though, I'll take that over spending more on a used model on the second hand market, especially given it's through Amazon Prime and their easy returns. Also, now that you mention it, mine did come with a cheesecake factory gift card in the slot where the warranty card should go. Seemed normal to me though.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Touch of Modern is having a 20% off sale all day March 20th. Put item(s) into your cart and a 20% discount will appear automatically. e.g. those Hamiltons just got 20% cheaper.


----------



## rkovac (Oct 18, 2016)

barihunk said:


> Bulova Men's Quartz Stainless Steel Dress Watch (Model: 96B252)
> 
> http://a.co/8OSn8UV
> 
> ...


The same Bulova on ebay for USD 109.99 - factory refurbished
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Pre...-Black-Dial-43mm-Bracelet-Watch/292296907929?


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> It's not 20%, but Ebay is running 15% off everything for March 20th (PSPRINGTIME.): https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0320/7019.html


Had anyone been able to get this code to work yet? I tried this morning but received notice that the code wasn't ready yet.

Thanks!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Gotta wait.

Per eBay's fine print: "valid from 9:00 AM PST March 20, 2018 until 7:00 PM PST on March 20, 2018"



Ottski44 said:


> Had anyone been able to get this code to work yet? I tried this morning but received notice that the code wasn't ready yet.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Gotta wait.

Per eBay's fine print: "valid from 9:00 AM PST March 20, 2018 until 7:00 PM PST on March 20, 2018"



Ottski44 said:


> Had anyone been able to get this code to work yet? I tried this morning but received notice that the code wasn't ready yet.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

ohhenry1 said:


> Gotta wait.
> 
> Per eBay's fine print: "valid from 9:00 AM PST March 20, 2018 until 7:00 PM PST on March 20, 2018"


Thank you kindly!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

CMA22inc said:


> Hey, glad you got lucky. The one they sent me was the opposite of all that plus worse (running slow) and I'm not alone. Think these are really "factory refurbished" units or maybe something else?
> 
> Point is the source of these is suspect IMHO. Am I miffed I did not get a good one, had to return it, missed out on the deal? You betcha.
> 
> ...


Who is this seller? I totally missed this deal. I would have jumped on a silver dial 65 diver.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Who is this seller? I totally missed this deal. I would have jumped on a silver dial 65 diver.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


They didn't have any silver 65 for sale. Actually as far as I know they didn't have any of the 42mm 65s for sale. You can search "Oris refurbished" on Amazon to see whats available. The only up side to the deal is Amazons easy returns. I ended up returning all the ones I ordered for a range of major issues. I don't understand how they are being advertised as having a factory warranty. Early on the seller told me there is no factory warranty and the warranty is through Asurion however when I asked Amazon they said there is NO warranty from anyone (including Asurion) as they are refurbs. Recently the seller sent me a message that they have a 90 Oris warranty. However none of the watches I received had stamped warranty cards so not sure how any warranty would work.


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> They didn't have any silver 65 for sale. Actually as far as I know they didn't have any of the 42mm 65s for sale. You can search "Oris refurbished" on Amazon to see whats available. The only up side to the deal is Amazons easy returns. I ended up returning all the ones I ordered for a range of major issues. I don't understand how they are being advertised as having a factory warranty. Early on the seller told me there is no factory warranty and the warranty is through Asurion however when I asked Amazon they said there is NO warranty from anyone (including Asurion) as they are refurbs. Recently the seller sent me a message that they have a 90 Oris warranty. However none of the watches I received had stamped warranty cards so not sure how any warranty would work.


I was also given the 90 day warranty blabber from the seller, which equates to exactly nothing in my mind. I did leave mine run for a few days and all seemed OK with it. Luckily the movement is no mystery to local watch repair places if an issue ever does come up.


----------



## Quincas (Feb 15, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> The automatic Seastar deal from January, below, is still live. They also have this Swiss quartz Seastar Chronograph for *$239* with code *MMTS40*. 42mm x 12.4mm. After Jomashop, the next ebay price is $300. Model T0664171705701
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0664171705701.html


Thanks 4 the deal!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Ebay also has this 20% discount on select sellers with code PRETTYDAY. Min. $25 purchase, max $50 discount, ends 3/26 8*am* (?) PT. So it lasts longer, and it will get you more for watches under $333.

https://www.ebay.com/rpp/6508

The above page has a link to the applicable watches. You have to wade through some less interesting watches, but it holds some promising items, like:

Victorinox Swiss Army Classic Maverick GS Men's Quartz Watch 241434, *$189 before discount* ($194 on Ashford. List: $695):
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Victorinox...rick-GS-Mens-Quartz-Watch-241434/152919942208

Hamilton H68481133 quartz 38mm on bracelet "store display" new without tags, *$260 before discount* (30 day returns, List: $425?):
https://www.ebay.com/itm/HAMILTON-H...mm-WATCH-100-AUTHENTIC-BRAND-NEW/162670267136

JeanRichard Terrascope Men's Automatic Watch 60500-11-001-002, *$711 before discount* ($800 on Ashford. List: $3,500):
https://www.ebay.com/itm/JeanRichar...Watch-60500-11-001-002-BRAND-NEW/162926717669

So far, most of the watches that jump out at me are from seller thewatchoutlet. The Vic is with seller imperial123.



cel4145 said:


> It's not 20%, but Ebay is running 15% off everything for March 20th (PSPRINGTIME.): https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0320/7019.html


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Forgive me if this has already been noted; I'm kinda out of the bargain-hunting game lately.

Gemnation's having their semi-regular Grovana sale again.

Submariner style divers with ETA2824-2 movements for $349 or $324.57 after Be Frugal rebate.

Chronograph divers with Valjoux 7750 movements for $529 or $491.97 after Be Frugal rebate.

Bezels in red, black and blue.

Watches at Gemnation.com


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

Watch Station is having a 25% off sale with the code SPRING25. Which brings this Super Sea Wolf, and this Astrographic to $486

ZODIAC Watch,Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression Watch ZO9257 | WatchStation&reg Online Store

ZODIAC Watch,Astrographic ZO6603 | WatchStation&reg Online Store


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Forgive me if this has already been noted; I'm kinda out of the bargain-hunting game lately.
> 
> Gemnation's having their semi-regular Grovana sale again.
> 
> ...


I like this brand. I have their blue dialed GMT sitting in my cart for a few days now...


----------



## Matruchoti (Feb 11, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> It's not 20%, but Ebay is running 15% off everything for March 20th (PSPRINGTIME.):


Thanks!! Used it to buy a Citizen Eco-Drive Nighthawk A-T Chronograph.for $190 bucks (published as a display model, like new...)
Amazon has it for $462...

Enviado desde mi Moto G (4) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> It's not 20%, but Ebay is running 15% off everything for March 20th (PSPRINGTIME.): https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0320/7019.html


So for maximum savings you neeed to find something that costs $333.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

hifi_hound said:


> For all those Bulova AccuSwiss fans out there, this one is quite unique and limited to 50 pieces. It is the Bulova Telc GMT Flyback Chronograph SE. I purchased this watch over a year ago on Amazon when it dropped below $900.00. It was a lot to pay for a Bulova, but I loved the watch. None of the descriptions on any of the sites I could find mentioned the movement, or the fact that they are limited to 50 total pieces. Yes, they are numbered 1/49, 18/49 etc. I contacted Bulova support, and found out the movement is an ETA 2893-A2 GMT, with a Dubois Depraz Flyback Chronograph module. I'm surprised these haven't sold out yet, but I think that is because nobody bothered to ask Bulova about the movement and limited nature of the watch etc. I noticed the price never dropped below what I paid for mine, until just recently. Retail on these was $3,700. I think it is a pretty unique movement for this Special Edition Bulova. Now, here's the nice part, there are 2 available on Amazon through the third party seller "PrimeDeals Online" for $677.49. They have 96% positive reviews with over 39,000 ratings, so they are probably a safe bet.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-AccuSwiss-Special-Automatic-63B187/dp/B00T72I86K
> 
> ...


How thick is this thing? I dismissed it as going to be way too big, then I saw it's 40mm. If it's less than 16 mm I'll have to think about it but it's still going to be a wrist monster. If it's less than 14, I'm eating ramen for a few months. (and not the gourmet $20 a bowl kind)

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk

EDIT Now I see a Walmart listing claiming it's 42mm and an eBay listing saying it's 43mm. Hmm.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Seiko SRPB41.

Made an offer for $280 that got accepted by the ebay seller plus 15% promo code for a total $238. Order has been shipped with tracking, very satisfied!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Waiting for a seller to respond to my offer. Its really not that crazy of an offer so I'm not sure why they are dragging their feet on it. Just trying to get them close to the price they advertise on their website.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

ToM has additional 20% off today so couple with Amex deal and you're looking at a pretty decent discount.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Now a seller came back with an offer about %1 under the asking price. Why bother having a best offer option, lol.

On a side note: How much more would any of you pay extra to get a watch with an AD warranty verses grey market warranty? Is a %10 or so ($115) difference worth the AD warranty?


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Standard eBay practice there, unfortunately. Sometimes the sellers are reasonable, other times I think they leave the "best offer" option there just to not get filtered out of searches.



mplsabdullah said:


> Now a seller came back with an offer about %1 under the asking price. Why bother having a best offer option, lol.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Now a seller came back with an offer about %1 under the asking price. Why bother having a best offer option, lol.
> 
> On a side note: How much more would any of you pay extra to get a watch with an AD warranty verses grey market warranty? Is a %10 or so ($115) difference worth the AD warranty?


$115 difference is not so bad depends on how badly you want the watch now. Will it get a lot of wrist time? After warranty is gone, is it a rare breed to repurchase again if something goes wrong with it. How much will servicing it cost? Some factors to take into consideration. You can always wait for the next ebay promo or a similar deal from a gray market dumping them out.


----------



## snarfbot (Sep 29, 2013)

lol np, looks great on the jubilee!

heres mine:


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

So here's a deal:

ToM has the Hamilton Khaki Navy GMT on bracelet for $449.99 + $10 for shipping. After the 20% off storewide, Amex $25 credit, and 10% cashback via TopCashback.com the net cost is $307.99 - not too shabby for a ETA 2893 diver.

Pic:









Link:
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...1/hamilton-khaki-navy-gmt-automatic-h77615133

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## paintedwall (Dec 30, 2014)

shootermcgavin said:


> ToM has additional 20% off today so couple with Amex deal and you're looking at a pretty decent discount.


Glycine Incursore for $215 if you use this combination. Seems like a good deal to me.


----------



## mikescanlan (May 4, 2017)

Frederique Constant Moon phase Deal of the Day from Gemnation $1350 Frederique Constant Classics Moonphase Men's Watch Model: FC-715S4H6


----------



## quik516 (Nov 11, 2017)

Anyone actually use ToM to purchase watch? How was your experience?

-Roderick


----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

JMD1082 said:


> Watch Station is having a 25% off sale with the code SPRING25. Which brings this Super Sea Wolf, and this Astrographic to $486


That's a good price for the Astrographic, particularly as it's hard to get hold of now but I hadn't realised how badly aligned the dials can be. The misalignment of the date window, some of the raised indices and the numerals is a showstopper. I had thought I'd jump at it. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

hifi_hound said:


> For all those Bulova AccuSwiss fans out there, this one is quite unique and limited to 50 pieces. It is the Bulova Telc GMT Flyback Chronograph SE. I purchased this watch over a year ago on Amazon when it dropped below $900.00. It was a lot to pay for a Bulova, but I loved the watch. None of the descriptions on any of the sites I could find mentioned the movement, or the fact that they are limited to 50 total pieces. Yes, they are numbered 1/49, 18/49 etc. I contacted Bulova support, and found out the movement is an ETA 2893-A2 GMT, with a Dubois Depraz Flyback Chronograph module. I'm surprised these haven't sold out yet, but I think that is because nobody bothered to ask Bulova about the movement and limited nature of the watch etc. I noticed the price never dropped below what I paid for mine, until just recently. Retail on these was $3,700. I think it is a pretty unique movement for this Special Edition Bulova. Now, here's the nice part, there are 2 available on Amazon through the third party seller "PrimeDeals Online" for $677.49. They have 96% positive reviews with over 39,000 ratings, so they are probably a safe bet.


In one word... YOINK.

Grey dial, check.
Panda chrono subdials, check.
Neat green GMT hand, check.
Matching green hour markers 
I have no (working) tri-compax automatic chronos in my collection, check.
Rare/manufacture movement, check.
Genius way to fit a white date wheel onto a dark(er) dial, check.
No sales tax AND free returns, check.

Okay, the bracelet doesn't appear to have fine adjustment links, but what a bracelet it is. 

What I'm wondering, though, is this.. On watches with add-on chrono modules, the chrono pushers are not in the same plane as the crown. Since Bulova uses this case shape for "regular" 7750-based chronos, do they use a different case for this model with pushes moved towards the back, or do they just use wide pushers that accomodate both a 7750 and this Rube Goldberg-like contraption?


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

rinsk21 said:


> Standard eBay practice there, unfortunately. Sometimes the sellers are reasonable, other times I think they leave the "best offer" option there just to not get filtered out of searches.


I was wondering about that. I've submitted several offers over the past few weeks. Most of the time I can't even get the seller to respond, so I have to wait for the offer to expire. Even if you don't like the offer and don't actually wish to negotiate, at least have the courtesy to decline it. So annoying.


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Bought an ex-display Rado D-star from them last year. Took some time before it arrived, but the watch was impeccable.
.


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

Took advantage of the eBay sale to pick up this Invicta diver for my eight year old son. It ticks a lot of boxes. Moderate size, water proof, Seiko movement, display back, and slightly whimsical. It also seems to have solid lugs. The price is incredible for what you get.
eBay Link


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Ebay also has this 20% discount on select sellers with code PRETTYDAY. Min. $25 purchase, max $50 discount, ends 3/26 8*am* (?) PT. So it lasts longer, and it will get you more for watches under $333.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/rpp/6508
> 
> ...


Is this code working for any UK buyers, how is it possible to use this code.there was a way to change registration addresses if anyone can say how its done pls. 
I was looking at getting this fortis b42.

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Fortis-B-42-...036683?hash=item5b4411bb4b:g:aE0AAOSw1NdaigCZ

Can anyone try if this can be bought using the code in the US.

Thanks helpers

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

Penfold36 said:


> I was wondering about that. I've submitted several offers over the past few weeks. Most of the time I can't even get the seller to respond, so I have to wait for the offer to expire. Even if you don't like the offer and don't actually wish to negotiate, at least have the courtesy to decline it. So annoying.


You can withdraw your offer any time.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Does anybody have the current coupon code for deep blue watches?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Porterjrm said:


> Does anybody have the current coupon code for deep blue watches?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Deep


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I honestly don't know if this is deal...when a watch is over $20,000 at more than 50% discount it no longer is affordable (in my book) lol
I got a laugh out of this when I saw it my inbox and thought some you might get a laugh out of it too 

Here is the "deal" just case someone is actually interested:
Jomashop has AUDEMARS PIGUET & BLANCPAIN for up to 56% off
https://www.jomashop.com/audemars-piguet-blancpain-doorbuster-event.html


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Is this code working for any UK buyers, how is it possible to use this code.there was a way to change registration addresses if anyone can say how its done pls.
> I was looking at getting this fortis b42.
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Fortis-B-42-...036683?hash=item5b4411bb4b:g:aE0AAOSw1NdaigCZ
> ...


Try checking out as guest


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

taike said:


> Try checking out as guest


Quick question for all those experienced eBay guest checkout users. I purchased an item as a guest, but there was never any option for a email for confirmation. How do you have any confirmation of your order, or notification of shipment or anything of the sort?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## walzon1 (Feb 3, 2018)

cel4145 said:


> It's not 20%, but Ebay is running 15% off everything for March 20th (PSPRINGTIME.): https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0320/7019.html


Thanks for this, picked up an SKX for $155 much appreciated.

Sent from my Moto G4 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

drwindsurf said:


> I honestly don't know if this is deal...when a watch is over $20,000 at more than 50% discount it no longer is affordable (in my book) lol
> I got a laugh out of this when I saw it my inbox and thought some you might get a laugh out of it too
> 
> Here is the "deal" just case someone is actually interested:
> ...


Better deals on Ashford's clearance.

Blancpain Perpetual Calendar + Flyback Chronograph + Moonphase for $14,500. Lowest price I've seen for those features. Perpetual calendars alone start at $8000.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...ndar/2585F-1140-71.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=9


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up on the 15% off ebay coupon









$254 after 15%


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Just got my B&M JLC 751H from ToM. Shiny!


----------



## rudesiggy (Aug 1, 2016)

The ebay code *PSPRINGTIME* actually works (as a previous post said)! That got me the [new version] Seiko Presage Cocktail Time SRPB43 down to a thrifty ~$234 from a BIN price of $276. YES.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-SRPB...897139&hash=item2cd0d4f6ce:g:V-0AAOSwz7NaV6sB

There were 3 available and all seem gone now... but seller endlessdesign may have other deals, including the Blue cocktail time at $293 before discount...


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Just got my B&M JLC 751H from ToM. Shiny!
> 
> View attachment 12991663
> 
> ...


So is that the 10032? I think I read an article awhile back about it sharing the movement with Cartier also. What kind of deal did you get if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Just bought a Samurai bracelet with the eBay 15% off code. Funny, I was planning on selling my Pepsi Samurai. I guess I'll keep it for now.

There is is one left. It ended up being $67.99.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/FACTORY-SE...365777?hash=item4419b98911:g:i-4AAOSwWUlaog3a


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

From PassTheWatch ⬇









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

Odeen said:


> In one word... YOINK.
> 
> Grey dial, check.
> Panda chrono subdials, check.
> ...


It's not too obvious in my opinion. I'm not sure what the regular 7750 Telc Chrono case is like, but here is my SE for comparison.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Picked up an Orient Star classic in Stainless with gold hands/indices from creationwatches via eBay. They were running a sale, plus the code brought it down to just over $200. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

I bought one of the other two SRPB43s! I wonder if the purchaser of the 3rd one is on this board as well?

Oh, and the Blue Moon Cocktail time that you mentioned? I bought that one 10 days ago during the 20% coupon code! =)

I was really impressed with that seller (endlessdesign). Lightning quick with shipping, and really responsive to communications as well.



rudesiggy said:


> The ebay code *PSPRINGTIME* actually works (as a previous post said)! That got me the [new version] Seiko Presage Cocktail Time SRPB43 down to a thrifty ~$234 from a BIN price of $276. YES.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-SRPB...897139&hash=item2cd0d4f6ce:g:V-0AAOSwz7NaV6sB
> 
> There were 3 available and all seem gone now... but seller endlessdesign may have other deals, including the Blue cocktail time at $293 before discount...


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Missed the eBay code by 10 minutes :X

Ah well, guess I'll see what Basel has to offer


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> They didn't have any silver 65 for sale. Actually as far as I know they didn't have any of the 42mm 65s for sale. You can search "Oris refurbished" on Amazon to see whats available. The only up side to the deal is Amazons easy returns. I ended up returning all the ones I ordered for a range of major issues. I don't understand how they are being advertised as having a factory warranty. Early on the seller told me there is no factory warranty and the warranty is through Asurion however when I asked Amazon they said there is NO warranty from anyone (including Asurion) as they are refurbs. Recently the seller sent me a message that they have a 90 Oris warranty. However none of the watches I received had stamped warranty cards so not sure how any warranty would work.


I got them to knock almost $200 more off because there wasn't a warranty


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

P415B said:


> From PassTheWatch ⬇
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All sold out! Danggit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudesiggy (Aug 1, 2016)

ohhenry1 said:


> I bought one of the other two SRPB43s! I wonder if the purchaser of the 3rd one is on this board as well?
> 
> Oh, and the Blue Moon Cocktail time that you mentioned? I bought that one 10 days ago during the 20% coupon code! =)
> 
> I was really impressed with that seller (endlessdesign). Lightning quick with shipping, and really responsive to communications as well.


Ha, cool. And great to hear about the seller. I definitely checked their stats before plunging. I'm not as much of a frequent ebayer as I used to be, so this was a total impulse purchase. Admittedly though, I clicked "commit to buy" last night and waited until lunchtime (east coast) today to pay so I could use the coupon. I'm content, although I didn't **need** another dress watch.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

VIP20 - 20% off + free shipping at timex.com 3/21/18 to 3/26/18 to US shipping addresses. It also excludes Sale, Timex Archive, Customized orders, Waterbury, Fairfield, Allied, MK1, Easy Reader 40th Anniversary Special Edition, IRONMAN GPS or iQ+ Move.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Deep


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Oris Artelier Silver Dial Leather Strap *Ladies* Watch 56176874071LS, automatic movement: Oris Caliber 561 (per Amazon), exhibition back, sapphire crystal, 31mm, 50m WR, *$393* at Certified. Amazon: $515. Next ebay price: $627. List: $1,750.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...leather-strap-ladies-watch-56176874071ls.html


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

ffeingol said:


> VIP20 - 20% off + free shipping at timex.com 3/21/18 to 3/26/18 to US shipping addresses. It also excludes Sale, Timex Archive, Customized orders, Waterbury, Fairfield, Allied, MK1, Easy Reader 40th Anniversary Special Edition, IRONMAN GPS or iQ+ Move.


9% cash back from befrugal

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Glycine Airman SST 12 Automatic White Dial Mens Watch GL0145, new, *$619* from Jomashop on ebay. Next ebay price: $995. List: $2,640.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Airman-SST-12-Automatic-White-Dial-Mens-Watch-GL0145/382385999557










Or GL0074, with GMT for *$604*. List: $2,640:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Airman-SST-12-Automatic-Silver-Dial-Mens-Watch-GL0074/382272151328


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

islander009 said:


> All sold out! Danggit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you're really sold on the Ray II, creation watches has the blue dial version for $141 and black dial for $151. Not too much more and free shipping as well.

http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...search_in_description=1&keyword=Orient+ray+ii

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

jdanefrantz said:


> If you're really sold on the Ray II, creation watches has the blue dial version for $141 and black dial for $151. Not too much more and free shipping as well.
> 
> http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...search_in_description=1&keyword=Orient+ray+ii
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks Jdanefrantz!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Did I miss it, or has no one mentioned the greatest bargain of all time?

Massdrop has A. Lange and Sohne for $20k. Better hurry!


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

For a second I saw the Lange 31 there and I was ready to order 5. Unfortunately, a $90k upcharge for that option. :-( Guess I can stop the 401k loan from processing.



rfortson said:


> Did I miss it, or has no one mentioned the greatest bargain of all time?
> 
> Massdrop has A. Lange and Sohne for $20k. Better hurry!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

rfortson said:


> Did I miss it, or has no one mentioned the greatest bargain of all time?
> 
> Massdrop has A. Lange and Sohne for $20k. Better hurry!


Great price for a brand new Lange 1. They are around $19k used.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ebay has a new coupon code: 20% off up to $50 at select stores, and one of them is Overstock. Coupon code is 'PRETTYDAY'

It takes this Revue-Thommen Air Speed XL (not sure why the 'XL;' it's only 40.5 mm), model 16052.(I'M A SCAMMER), with sapphire crystal and ETA2824-2 movement, to $291.19. About $40 better than I see elsewhere.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Revue-Thom...-Black-Dial-Brown-Leather-Strap-/401507267762


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

cairoanan said:


> Or just spend a night at a Holiday Inn.


You just might need one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

soufiane said:


> You just might need one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pardon?


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ebay has a new coupon code: 20% off up to $50 at select stores, and one of them is Overstock. Coupon code is 'PRETTYDAY'


Thanks. BostonCharlie has posted the same earlier, with some other sample potential deals (post).

Here's the shortcut to the eBay search for the "wristwatch" category for the select stores: search

And here's the list of brands with item counts in that search, to pique your curiosity:


> A. Lange & Söhne (3) Accutron (8)
> Adee Kaye (99)
> adidas (33)
> Affliction (20)
> ...


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

Duplicate.


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

Not sure if it's targeted but I have an active offer for 15% eBay bucks. Up to $100 per transaction. Up to $500 total.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I bought this very watch for my wife a couple of years ago. She loves it.

I think I paid more like $500 or so. Great deal at <$400.



BostonCharlie said:


> Oris Artelier Silver Dial Leather Strap *Ladies* Watch 56176874071LS, automatic movement: Oris Caliber 561 (per Amazon), exhibition back, sapphire crystal, 31mm, 50m WR, *$393* at Certified. Amazon: $515. Next ebay price: $627. List: $1,750.
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...leather-strap-ladies-watch-56176874071ls.html


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Massdrop has the Glycine combat 6 for $280 - $100 less than I can find elsewhere
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-classic-watch


----------



## chrisscarr (Mar 18, 2018)

Great deal that Glycine!!


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

drwindsurf said:


> Massdrop has the Glycine combat 6 for $280 - $100 less than I can find elsewhere
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-classic-watch
> View attachment 12996573


Wow that is a good deal. I love mine. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't see these Glycine deals lasting much longer. 

They have way too much money in ETA movements for this to keep going, one would think anyway.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Great price for a brand new Lange 1. They are around $19k used.


Agreed, it actually is a bargain.  But if I'm dropping Lange money, I'm going all in with the AD experience. Heck, I'd probably fly to Germany and pick it up from the factory.


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

Anyone know of a good deal on a Bertucci field watch? I'm looking for a cheap quartz beater and I like the Ti case.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

john_s said:


> Anyone know of a good deal on a Bertucci field watch? I'm looking for a cheap quartz beater and I like the Ti case.


Check out the bargain bin from their site. Often time you will find some good gems.

Bertucci Performance Watches - Discontinued styles


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

Peace N Time said:


> Check out the bargain bin from their site. Often time you will find some good gems.
> 
> Bertucci Performance Watches - Discontinued styles


Thanks!


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Peace N Time said:


> Check out the bargain bin from their site. Often time you will find some good gems.
> 
> Bertucci Performance Watches - Discontinued styles


Even better in my experience are the refurbished models. I've had a real problem resisting the cheap ones.

Bertucci Performance Watches - Certified Pre-Owned


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

john_s said:


> Anyone know of a good deal on a Bertucci field watch? I'm looking for a cheap quartz beater and I like the Ti case.


...

And there is this old $70 titanium Bertucci deal, but some folks here reported receiving watches that weren't acceptable. Two strap colors available:
https://www.sierratradingpost.com/b...-analog-field-watch-41mm-nylon-strap~p~387jd/

Here is one WUS post about a bad watch received from Sierra:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...thread-7-2018-a-4604625-267.html#post45354795

Review of this Ti watch with some good wristshots:
Field Test: the Affordable B-1T Titanium Field Watch from Bertucci - Worn & Wound


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Very cool collection. How is the lume? And do the LCD displays have a backlight?



Elkins45 said:


> Even better in my experience are the refurbished models. I've had a real problem resisting the cheap ones.
> 
> Bertucci Performance Watches - Certified Pre-Owned
> 
> View attachment 12996935


Topic-compliant deal:

Aragon 45mm or 50mm Divemaster Quartz *GMT* Silicone Strap Watch, some color choices, *$55 + $5* S&H. The 45mm gray model I see going for $160 on ebay. Sold by Aragon right now for $160.

https://www.evine.com/Product/647-375

According to the product page, *Swiss Ronda 515.24H movement* and screw down crown:
https://www.aragonwatch.com/Ronda_515_24H_p/a069gry.htm


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Im a little late to the party but what is the 15% promo code for eBay and is it still going ?

Cheers

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> ...
> 
> And there is this old $70 titanium Bertucci deal, but some folks here reported receiving watches that weren't acceptable. Two strap colors available:
> https://www.sierratradingpost.com/b...-analog-field-watch-41mm-nylon-strap~p~387jd/
> ...


I did get a bad one from them, but I returned it for another one and it was perfect. The trick is that you can ask them to inspect the watch before shipment. The box wasn't put back together perfectly, but the watch I did get was perfect. I got to put scuffs and sings on it myself.

I also lurk the refurbished area of the Bertucci site and there are regular updates and good deals.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

I can also confirm - no "Invicta" etched into the case. Hopefully you can see in the pic below. This is a great watch for the price I paid ($66), but now it's being sold for $166!

"Dive" watch specs (including screw down crown) without the dive watch look. And Snoopy is in 3D (raised), not a flat decal, like I assumed.

Here it is against the Oris I wore today.


----------



## cyansmoker (May 6, 2017)

Ossamanity said:


> Wow that is a good deal. I love mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair, it could be because it looks stunning in white.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

ayem-bee said:


> I can also confirm - no "Invicta" etched into the case.


Sorry, this was taken out of context. I was trying to reply to RotorRonin, who stated the dial and watch size was too big for the standard mod (ala 8926).

For a deal, the Woodstock model (with yellow highlights) is available for $70.

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Character-Collection-Automatic-Stainless/dp/B076NM6RTJ


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Emrejagger said:


> Im a little late to the party but what is the 15% promo code for eBay and is it still going ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


Code was PSPRINGTIME that went live two days ago and no longer effective as it was just for one day.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Very cool collection. How is the lume? And do the LCD displays have a backlight?


The lume is OK I guess, although I really haven't paid much attention. The orange one is the only one without a backlight so I really haven't had a reason to test the lume. The LCDs are backlit and so are the analog ones...notice they all have a separate push button to activate the indigo-like light.



Sporkboy said:


> I did get a bad one from them, but I returned it for another one and it was perfect. The trick is that you can ask them to inspect the watch before shipment. The box wasn't put back together perfectly, but the watch I did get was perfect. I got to put scuffs and sings on it myself.
> 
> I also lurk the refurbished area of the Bertucci site and there are regular updates and good deals.


I noticed there are some tritium ones in the refurbished section right now. This is the first time I've seen any of the titanium cased models with tritium illumination. Like I need another, but I LOVE tritium...


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

Shopworn has what seems like a good deal on this
Carl F. Bucherer Patravi Autodate (00.10617.08.13.01)
*$695*, they were previously selling it for $1050, Jomashop has it for $2250, retail is $3000. I'm not too familiar with the brand, but it looks like a pretty nicely finished piece in real life photos and the size is right for my taste at 38mm. I just can't justify another 2824 in my collection and my tissot visodate kinda fills this niche.










https://www.shopworn.com/product/carl-f-bucherer-patravi-autodate-mens-watch-00-10617-08-13-01/


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> I noticed there are some tritium ones in the refurbished section right now. This is the first time I've seen any of the titanium cased models with tritium illumination. Like I need another, but I LOVE tritium...


I am in the market for a Tritium watch, but I also have a 6 1/4 inch wrist. The B-1T at 41mm and a 22mm strap is borderline for me. 44mm with a 24mm strap would be comically large on me. If the size worked for me then I would have snagged one.

On the lume front, mine has good lume. The refurbs are all older models though, so some of the lume may predate when they switched to Swiss lume. Before that point there were lots of lume complaints. I have called Bertucci before and they were very nice. I bet they would tell you if it is new or old lume on a given watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Traser P6602 Extreme Sport Chronograph Watch, 45mm, 300m WR, "double case construction," Swiss Ronda movement, sapphire crystal, T25 tritium, *$395*. List: $900.

Video (the case profile is pretty cool): 




https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=TraserP6602ExtremeSportChrono


----------



## Nessism (Dec 3, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> I don't see these Glycine deals lasting much longer.
> 
> They have way too much money in ETA movements for this to keep going, one would think anyway.


Pretty sure they switched over to SW200's now. You can still find new Glycine's with ETA's but they are getting rarer.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

solstice15 said:


> Shopworn has what seems like a good deal on this
> Carl F. Bucherer Patravi Autodate (00.10617.08.13.01)
> *$695*, they were previously selling it for $1050, Jomashop has it for $2250, retail is $3000. I'm not too familiar with the brand, but it looks like a pretty nicely finished piece in real life photos and the size is right for my taste at 38mm. I just can't justify another 2824 in my collection and my tissot visodate kinda fills this niche.
> 
> ...


It's way cheaper on Amazon


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)

The Carl Bucherer appears to have an in-house movement. That could be an interesting addition to your collection if you are looking for something other than an ETA


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

Barrister89 said:


> The Carl Bucherer appears to have an in-house movement. That could be an interesting addition to your collection if you are looking for something other than an ETA


Nope, I don't think so. I spent some time looking into it, they do in-house in a lot of their watches, but this watch from what I could gather based on picture, specs, and one article is ETA 2824 based


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

danktrees said:


> It's way cheaper on Amazon


Honestly didn't think to look on amazon haha, but the two patravi autodate models I saw on there are different from this one (black dial, white dial w/ different design), albeit similarly MSRP'd


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> I am in the market for a Tritium watch, but I also have a 6 1/4 inch wrist. The B-1T at 41mm and a 22mm strap is borderline for me. 44mm with a 24mm strap would be comically large on me. If the size worked for me then I would have snagged one.
> 
> ...


Not a deal, but funny. The Ball Fireman Enterprise is 40mm and T25 tritium. What surprised me is that everywhere I looked sellers are asking ~$950, yet Ball charges *$999* on their site:
https://www.ballwatchusa.us/ballwatch/fireman/fireman-enterprise.html

Jomashop is OOS but shows a tantalizing price of $770. The ghost of deals past.

Ball also has this ETA *quartz* 40mm tritium diver available for *$699 OBO* from clearinghousesales. Blue and white colorways are also available:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ball-Railr...tch-ETA-Movement-NEW-DM1011B-1BK/302660212828


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sporkboy said:


> I am in the market for a Tritium watch, but I also have a 6 1/4 inch wrist. The B-1T at 41mm and a 22mm strap is borderline for me. 44mm with a 24mm strap would be comically large on me. If the size worked for me then I would have snagged one.
> 
> On the lume front, mine has good lume. The refurbs are all older models though, so some of the lume may predate when they switched to Swiss lume. Before that point there were lots of lume complaints. I have called Bertucci before and they were very nice. I bet they would tell you if it is new or old lume on a given watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not titanium but it's 38mm and really looks and feels great in person. This is a watch I recommend all the time: the LL Bean self-illuminating field watch. https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/51978?feat=field watch-SR0&page=self-illuminating-field-watch&csp=a

I bought mine used on eBay and put it on a cheap Timex bracelet. On any given night there's about a 50% chance it's the watch I wear to bed. It's nice waking up in pitch darkness and being able to tell the time without having to fumble for my glasses.


----------



## bobusa (Apr 17, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> It's not titanium but it's 38mm and really looks and feels great in person. This is a watch I recommend all the time: the LL Bean self-illuminating field watch. https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/51978?feat=field watch-SR0&page=self-illuminating-field-watch&csp=a
> 
> I bought mine used on eBay and put it on a cheap Timex bracelet. On any given night there's about a 50% chance it's the watch I wear to bed. It's nice waking up in pitch darkness and being able to tell the time without having to fumble for my glasses.


Do you have lume shot?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> It's not titanium but it's 38mm and really looks and feels great in person. This is a watch I recommend all the time: the LL Bean self-illuminating field watch. https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/51978?feat=field watch-SR0&page=self-illuminating-field-watch&csp=a
> 
> I bought mine used on eBay and put it on a cheap Timex bracelet. On any given night there's about a 50% chance it's the watch I wear to bed. It's nice waking up in pitch darkness and being able to tell the time without having to fumble for my glasses.


Whats the lug width? Mineral Crystal I'm guessing?

LL Beans site is terrible with the specs.

BTW...reading the reviews is pretty funny, it's obvious most are NOT "watch" people.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Duplicate post!


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

Looks like that "refurb" Amazon seller has some Oris Divers 65 back in stock, as well some Aquis and a Big Crown Propilot:

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_...fst=as:off&rh=p_4:Oris&ie=UTF8&qid=1520252450


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Message I received today from the seller regarding the so called warranty: 

"The warranty is supposed to be 90 day from Oris using the Amazon receipt as proof but there is some confusion with them. Our C.O.O. has informed us to tell everyone to return the item to us for refund because of this issue. I am sorry for the confusion. We thought this was settled."


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Not a deal, but funny. The Ball Fireman Enterprise is 40mm and T25 tritium. What surprised me is that everywhere I looked sellers are asking ~$950, yet Ball charges *$999* on their site:
> https://www.ballwatchusa.us/ballwatch/fireman/fireman-enterprise.html
> 
> Jomashop is OOS but shows a tantalizing price of $770. The ghost of deals past.
> ...


These were around 350 on TOM like a week ago.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

ericlikeseatin said:


> Looks like that "refurb" Amazon seller has some Oris Divers 65 back in stock, as well some Aquis and a Big Crown Propilot:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_...fst=as:off&rh=p_4:Oris&ie=UTF8&qid=1520252450


The 65 on black silicone is exactly the model I returned. 
They now have (2). I would hope they didn't just put that turd back into stock but, who knows with those guys.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

CMA22inc said:


> The 65 on black silicone is exactly the model I returned.
> They now have (2). I would hope they didn't just put that turd back into stock but, who knows with those guys.


I missed the pages and pages of discourse on these guys.

Are they best avoided?


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Got this Luminox 3153 for $124 about a month ago from watchgooroo on the Bay. It's still available and is one of the cheapest Luminox one can find. 44mm so it might not be for everyone. The case is stainless steel and not the usual plastic which is a big plus in my book. Take note that the gas tubes for the hour markers are only on the 2, 4, 6, 8, 10 and 12 positions. Put an "econo super engineer" on it and now it looks like a 90s Tag Heuer Formula 1 :-d.


----------



## LynnBob (Mar 29, 2007)

Re: post 4130 and the quartz Ball watch....

I have to ask...is this quartz Ball a fake? No RR on the second hand tail. 3H on the back instead of H3.....

Inquiring minds and all.....

(BTW, I'd quote and show the link...but...can't because of my low post count. I know. Post more. The reason I never posted...was because of rules like this. Anything I wanted to say...required a pic or a link. Sigh.)


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

CMA22inc said:


> The 65 on black silicone is exactly the model I returned.
> They now have (2). I would hope they didn't just put that turd back into stock but, who knows with those guys.


They put my returns back in rotation as well. Clearly put defective with descriptions for the returns. However the "they" is likely Amazon as these are coming out of their warehouses as far I know since they are "fulfilled" by Amazon.


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> Message I received today from the seller regarding the so called warranty:
> 
> "The warranty is supposed to be 90 day from Oris using the Amazon receipt as proof but there is some confusion with them. Our C.O.O. has informed us to tell everyone to return the item to us for refund because of this issue. I am sorry for the confusion. We thought this was settled."


I received the exact same email verbatim today. Someone else mentioned they received a $200 discount due to the lack of warranty. I assumed that included some concession for flaws etc., but I thought it worth seeing what they would offer. It looks like they are done discounting. What I don't get is why all the listings still say they include a factory warranty through Oris. Seems like a BS marketing ploy to me.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

hifi_hound said:


> I received the exact same email verbatim today. Someone else mentioned they received a $200 discount due to the lack of warranty. I assumed that included some concession for flaws etc., but I thought it worth seeing what they would offer. It looks like they are done discounting. What I don't get is why all the listings still say they include a Factory warranty through Oris. Seems like a BS marketing ploy to me.


Yesterday I received an email from them regarding a different order that I had returned already. They offered me a %20 refund if I gave them a positive review on Amazon.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

m


LynnBob said:


> Re: post 4130 and the quartz Ball watch....
> 
> I have to ask...is this quartz Ball a fake? No RR on the second hand tail. 3H on the back instead of H3.....
> 
> ...


I purchased my Fireman straight from Ball. It has no RR counterbalance and "3h" on the caseback.


----------



## LynnBob (Mar 29, 2007)

TheSanDiegan said:


> I purchased by Fireman straight from Ball. It has no RR counterbalance and "3h" on the caseback.


Thanks. Much appreciated. Great, now I'll have to consider it.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

LynnBob said:


> Re: post 4130 and the quartz Ball watch....
> 
> I have to ask...is this quartz Ball a fake? No RR on the second hand tail. 3H on the back instead of H3.....
> 
> ...


Most likely a model not intended for the US market.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

bobusa said:


> Do you have lume shot?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No I don't. The tubes are all green except for the 12:00 marker which is orange. It's plenty bright.



Strmwatch said:


> Whats the lug width? Mineral Crystal I'm guessing?
> 
> LL Beans site is terrible with the specs.
> 
> BTW...reading the reviews is pretty funny, it's obvious most are NOT "watch" people.


Lug width is 18mm. I assume if it were sapphire it would say so.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Peace N Time said:


> Check out the bargain bin from their site. Often time you will find some good gems.
> 
> Bertucci Performance Watches - Discontinued styles


A "dumb" question: I've looked and hunted around their site for prices on anything, but all I could find is how much shipping costs. The how to order is: call or email. Do they post prices and specs anywhere? Are they all quartz or are any mechanicals?
UPDATE: ok... I meant that the bargain bin shows prices but no spec and unable to click to see spec on the watch; and before, when I looked for some watches, there were no prices.
BUT NOW, I do see prices. 
SO... "never mind" must have been a weird glitch on my fingers


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> Yesterday I received an email from them regarding a different order that I had returned already. They offered me a %20 refund if I gave them a positive review on Amazon.


I received the exact same email.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> I missed the pages and pages of discourse on these guys.
> 
> Are they best avoided?


It's a craps shoot, I got really lucky, but others haven't. No warranty, but still cheaper than buying used, so seems solid to me. Just expect a good condition watch without warranty and decide if the price is worth it for you. I got one on a bracelet for $870 That was like new and then got $200 more off for no warranty, but I don't think they are going to do anything but offer a return if you try that now.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

hifi_hound said:


> I received the exact same email verbatim today. Someone else mentioned they received a $200 discount due to the lack of warranty. I assumed that included some concession for flaws etc., but I thought it worth seeing what they would offer. It looks like they are done discounting. What I don't get is why all the listings still say they include a factory warranty through Oris. Seems like a BS marketing ploy to me.


No, I just complained about the warranty. Gave them the cost of a warranty for other similarly priced items and they actually gave me more than I asked for. It took a few thought out emails, but was worth it. I think they are standing firm on the prices at this point though. Still deals IMO


----------



## zoysiamo (Jan 4, 2018)

PeekPoke said:


> Timex Men's Expedition Field Chronograph Watch brown/black $34 on Amazon, was recently $53, list price $82. $39 on eBay.
> https://www.amazon.com/Timex-T49905-Expedition-Chronograph-Leather/dp/B0083XFHIG


It's not quite as good a deal as 6 days ago, but Amazon has a couple of nice Timex Expedition watches at near-low prices again today:
T49962 Timex Men's Expedition Scout $26: https://www.amazon.com/Timex-T49962-Expedition-Scout-Nylon/dp/B00HYUSTZ2
T49905 Timex Men's Expedition Field Chronograph $37: https://www.amazon.com/Timex-T49905-Expedition-Chronograph-Leather/dp/B0083XFHIG

I've owned the T49905 for a couple of years and like it a lot. I ordered the T49962 as a slightly smaller beater option, and to see how the quality is on that model.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

fearlessleader said:


> A "dumb" question: I've looked and hunted around their site for prices on anything, but all I could find is how much shipping costs. The how to order is: call or email. Do they post prices and specs anywhere? Are they all quartz or are any mechanicals?
> UPDATE: ok... I meant that the bargain bin shows prices but no spec and unable to click to see spec on the watch; and before, when I looked for some watches, there were no prices.
> BUT NOW, I do see prices.
> SO... "never mind" must have been a weird glitch on my fingers


Not a bad question at all. The refurbs don't link to any specs and AFAIK there is no way to access the spec pages of discontinued models. Most of the refurbs are discontinued (i.e.: field combo, B-1T, etc). I wish that they would keep those pages archived under a 'gone but not forgotten' type of page. It would be a great resource for people hunting down older models on the secondary market. For example, I am not sure if they ever made a 38mm in Titanium, though they currently have one in SS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> It's not titanium but it's 38mm and really looks and feels great in person. This is a watch I recommend all the time: the LL Bean self-illuminating field watch. https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/51978?feat=field watch-SR0&page=self-illuminating-field-watch&csp=a


OK, that looks right up my alley. I have been having a time finding a classic looking field watch 38-40mm with Tritium. Plenty of tacticool choices, but it isn't really my style.

Carnival has a decent looking option at around $75, but if I can get a nice used LL bean then that would be better in the long run.









Not my picture

Titanium is a bonus novelty for me at the moment. I actually overlooked that some of the Bertucci refurbs were Titanium as they first had a bunch of the resin ones in there (I think the lowest grade ones were $90). Anyway, a bargain at $150 in Titanium.

The only concern I have with the LL bean is that the tubes are perpendicular with the hands instead of inline with them, which theoretically reduces the accuracy of reading a bit. I am not sure how this works in practice though. The tubes do look on the short side and if you say it is easy to read then that is good enough for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Message I received today from the seller regarding the so called warranty:
> 
> "The warranty is supposed to be 90 day from Oris using the Amazon receipt as proof but there is some confusion with them. Our C.O.O. has informed us to tell everyone to return the item to us for refund because of this issue. I am sorry for the confusion. We thought this was settled."


So that sounds as if Oris is doing the refurb, but not extending the warranty.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

For everyone looking for Tritium I did see some Luminox SXC(carbon/resin body) models at TJ Maxx for 139 and an all stainless steel model (can't remember the number) for 299. I was tempted but am waiting on a "can't pass up" deal on a T100. I briefly considered the Aragon Enforcer 68 tube model during the 12 days of Christmas ($250, down from "$1000") but checked my wallet and closed the browser.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sporkboy said:


> OK, that looks right up my alley. I have been having a time finding a classic looking field watch 38-40mm with Tritium. Plenty of tacticool choices, but it isn't really my style.
> 
> Carnival has a decent looking option at around $75, but if I can get a nice used LL bean then that would be better in the long run.
> 
> ...


I went into the bathroom and shot this with my phone, so the quality is terrible. On the left is the Bean and on the right is my brand new Ball Fireman Racer. I will let you judge how much difference the placement of the tubes makes.










Here they are in the light for comparison:


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Duty Free Island has the Citizen Promaster Eco-Drive BN0190-82E for$180. I hope it is a deal because I could not find a better price and I pulled the trigger yesterday...


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Grinny456 said:


> Duty Free Island has the Citizen Promaster Eco-Drive BN0190-82E for$180. I hope it is a deal because I could not find a better price and I pulled the trigger yesterday...


Those are nice watches for the money, especially at your price. I had a blue one I let go. So just be aware they do seem to wear a little large

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Bulova 63B174 Accu Swiss Gemini black dial on ebay - $230 ( $195 after 15% ebucks if you qualify)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Accu-Swiss-63B174-Gemini-Automatic-Stainless-Steel-Watch/162960122150?

Always thought this was an interesting dial and like the vintage crown. The red tip on the second hand is a nice touch. According to seller, comes with Bulova 3 year warranty. After the ebucks discount, that makes it $195 net for a Swiss auto on bracelet!


----------



## xiton (Mar 19, 2009)

Deleted - suspicious store.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Fake store.


----------



## GalvoAg (Mar 22, 2018)

Never bought from Certified Watch Shop, and looking at reviews I am hesitant to purchase. Anybody have experience with them?


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

Any rumors about when the next Ebates 20% at rakuten global will be? I've been eyeing a watch for a couple weeks and my buy finger is ready to go, but impatience would cost me hundreds in this case...


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

GalvoAg said:


> Never bought from Certified Watch Shop, and looking at reviews I am hesitant to purchase. Anybody have experience with them?


Deleted as is obviously a scam...


----------



## andywut (Mar 19, 2018)

can’t be legit can it? they have longines auto chronos for $200


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

audiolab1 said:


> No idea, but this Mido automatic chrono for $390 also looks like an amazing deal from Certified Watch Shop:
> 
> Free Shipping - Mido Commander II Gray Dial Steel Men's Swiss Automatic Watch M0164141106100 [ M0164141106100] - $390.72 | CertifiedWatchsShop - 11
> 
> ...


What's with the extra S in their url? Was certifiedwatchshop taken

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

I think it's a scam, they stole certified watch STORE's template, and the prices on everything are too good to be true.

For instance:
Mido Commander II chronometer for $207


----------



## xiton (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm very suspicious now. It looks like a clone of this site:

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/

I've deleted my previous post as well.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

GalvoAg said:


> Never bought from Certified Watch Shop, and looking at reviews I am hesitant to purchase. Anybody have experience with them?


Yikes! I automatically thought y'all were talking about CertifiedWatch_Store_-dot-com -- which I've purchased from. This CertifiedWatch_sShop_-dot-com site looks sketchy to me: they ripped off the CWS logo.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Discount Watches for Men and Women - Certified Watch Shop CERTIFIED WATCH SHOP

Has anyone had any experience with this watch website?

They're using the same graphic "Certified" that Certified Watch STORE has.

The contact e-mail is [email protected] (This gives serious cause for concern)

Their prices just seem super low.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah, that looks like a fake link, trying to impersonate Certified Watch *Store*


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

With the recent speak of budget tritium watches, I submit Pollmann. I bought two of these about 2 years ago. This store shipped to the US. When i ordered, i couldn't find another store that would ship Pollmann to the US.

Quality is 50% in my experience. I bought 2 and possibly through just abuse I managed to knock the minute hand loose on one. It wobbles by about 1 second if that makes sense. The one in the picture is not broken (it's my nightstand watch).

I took it apart to salvage tritium tubes to experiment with putting them in an automatic, but I haven't started that yet.

https://www.timestore24.org/pollmann-innovation-uhren/h3/


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Just spoke to someone at Certified Watch Store...they are aware of this "impostor" site.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

A couple quartz Wengers are in the tjx clearance section:

*$43*, 43mm, 100m WR:
https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...raph-Leather-And-Nylon-Strap-Watch/1000318726










*$25*, 43mm, 30m WR:
https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...City-Leather-And-Nylon-Strap-Watch/1000318712


----------



## duhok (Feb 6, 2017)

Emporio Armani Swiss Made, Automatic, Sapphire for $220 via Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/Emporio-Armani-Esedra-Automatic-Stainless/dp/B073QPYJX2


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

xiton said:


> Deleted - suspicious store.


When I checked back in and saw your post, had a mild panic attack. $120 "out the door", well that is unbelievable and immediately went to ebay to see if I could cancel. The purchase history showed that it had already shipped so unlikely I could stop.

And then I started reading the follow up posts. Glad someone had sharp eyes. When I clicked on the site and saw the "Certified" logo, just took for granted it was legit. Can't say for sure it is a scam site but sure looks like it. Why would someone lift a logo from another vendor like that? OTOH, this site has a whole lot of "stuff" with a bunch of content. Not sure what to make of it.


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

Certified Watchssss Shop is a scam. Check out the About Us section, ripped straight from CWS.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

duhok said:


> Emporio Armani Swiss Made, Automatic, Sapphire for $220 via Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Emporio-Armani-Esedra-Automatic-Stainless/dp/B073QPYJX2
> 
> View attachment 12999733


Looks like a lot of watch for the money. Only caveat is the 43mm diameter though wonder how it was measured.

Picked up the ARS3000 a couple of years ago after reading an analysis of the watch / movement and then stumbled across a close out ($128) thru Fossil's retail outlet "Watch Station" (Emporio Armani is a Fossil sub). You can turn your nose up at an EA but the build / quality of the *Swiss* models is very high. Mine had sapphire front AND back. The detailing of the movement borders upon art...really nice.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko Automatic Diver's 200M Stainless Steel Watch SRP315K1 - Black and Orange, 4R36 movement, 42mm x 13mm, *$213*. Ebay: $350. Amazon: $371. List: $495 (per Jomashop). I've not bought from them before, but they seem to get around.

https://www.eglobalcentral.com/seik...ss-steel-watch-srp315k1-black-and-orange.html

Image from Jomashop, where it's OOS at $189:










Image from Creation, where it's OOS at $190:


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko PADI Pepsi Turtle Automatic SRPA21J1, 4R36 movement, 200m WR, 44mm x 13mm (per Amazon) "1 left in stock" *$287*. Ebay: $354. List: $990 (? -- per Jomashop and Creation)
https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SRPA21-Prospex-Analog-automatic/dp/B01HD7Y61G/

In case above sells out, *$306*:
https://www.eglobalcentral.com/seik...on-turtle-200m-divers-automatic-srpa21j1.html


----------



## tmac6767 (Dec 7, 2012)

Victorinox Swiss Army 241648 GMT comes out to be about $104, $128 - $24 ebay bucks with PRETTYDAY coupon. Decent price for Swiss GMT with Sapphire Crystal

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Victorinox...wn-Leather-Strap-Watch-BRAND-NEW/162802310071


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko 5 SRP719, limited edition, 4R36 movement, carbon fiber dial, 44mm x 13mm, 100m WR, black ion-plated stainless steel, *$145*. List: $395.

https://www.onedigitals.com/products/seiko-5-srp719k1-watch-new-with-tags

Photo from Jomashop, where it's OOS at $172:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

My first Swiss automatic-chrono-GMT, limited to 50 grey dial Bulova 63B187. Camel alerted to a reduction to $594, not the rock bottom but second lowest.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock G2300F-4, tough solar, *$60 incl. free shipping* from 3rd party seller on Wal-Mart (which says there's another seller at $88).

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-G2300F-4/179786771

Same seller on ebay at *$60 incl. free shipping*. But why does the watch in their photo show a blank display? 30 day returns. Next ebay prices: $72, $110. List: $190.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens-G-2300F-4DR-G-Shock-Black-Resin-Digital-Dial-Watch/142684045642

Image from Rakuten Global listing:


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko 5 SRP719, limited edition, 4R36 movement, carbon fiber dial, 44mm x 13mm, 100m WR, black ion-plated stainless steel, *$145*. List: $395.
> 
> https://www.onedigitals.com/products/seiko-5-srp719k1-watch-new-with-tags
> 
> Photo from Jomashop, where it's OOS at $172:


Am I the only one bothered by the five on the seconds hand

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko 5 SRP719, limited edition, 4R36 movement, carbon fiber dial, 44mm x 13mm, 100m WR, black ion-plated stainless steel


Aaargh, Seiko, again!

Nice looking watch... compass bezel.

*shakes fist*


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

This Seiko looks fantastic. I wish Orient would get a clue and use proper length hands for each model. Seiko is proof it can be done on a budget. 

Has anyone successfully brushed the PVD coating from a Seiko? I'm not a fan of the dark case, but I like everything else about this.


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> Am I the only one bothered by the five on the seconds hand
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Nope.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

eljay said:


> Aaargh, Seiko, again!
> 
> Nice looking watch... compass bezel.
> 
> *shakes fist*


Joma has this version, SRP721, for $167.

https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-srp721k1s.html


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

batmansk6 said:


> Am I the only one bothered by the five on the seconds hand


Do you mean the red five that jumps out even more at you than if it had been white like the rest of the second hand?

C'mon, Seiko. Why? o|


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko Automatic Diver's 200M Stainless Steel Watch SRP315K1 - Black and Orange, 4R36 movement, 42mm x 13mm, *$213*. Ebay: $350. Amazon: $371. List: $495 (per Jomashop). I've not bought from them before, but they seem to get around.
> 
> https://www.eglobalcentral.com/seik...ss-steel-watch-srp315k1-black-and-orange.html


Does anyone have experience with "*eglobalcentral*"?

After yesterday's "Certified Watch Shop" fiasco, realized I have become a little too comfortable buying over the web. Granted there is some level of protection by making payment thru PayPal or credit card but who wants to go thru the hassle of filing a fraud claim.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> Do you mean the red five that jumps out even more at you than if it had been white like the rest of the second hand?
> 
> C'mon, Seiko. Why? o|


Yes not a fan of the red 5 either but I think the dial is pretty unique and looks really nice

Not my picture deleted, rule violation


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Extreme YMMV - went to Sears.com for something unrelated to watches and I have $30 in FREECASH. Not sure what that is or how I got it but it seems like it'll take $30 off watches sold by Sears. 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## icemasta (Dec 7, 2010)

MacInFL said:


> Does anyone have experience with "*eglobalcentral*"?
> 
> After yesterday's "Certified Watch Shop" fiasco, realized I have become a little too comfortable buying over the web. Granted there is some level of protection by making payment thru PayPal or credit card but who wants to go thru the hassle of filing a fraud claim.


Eglobalcentral is 100% legit. I've bought several items, including the SRP315 months ago, without any issues. Very fast shipping too.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't mind these, but now we get two '5s' in the dial window to look at...instead of none. Seiko is not paying attention to us (how dare they!). At least keep the 5 on the seconds hand and delete it from the dial, then I might get serious. Perhaps move the one from the dial to the crown instead.

\


BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko 5 SRP719, limited edition, 4R36 movement, carbon fiber dial, 44mm x 13mm, 100m WR, black ion-plated stainless steel, *$145*. List: $395.
> 
> https://www.onedigitals.com/products/seiko-5-srp719k1-watch-new-with-tags
> 
> Photo from Jomashop, where it's OOS at $172:


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

If you liked that watch, the 5 would be very easy to snip off. I've done it with other seconds hands.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

JeanRichard Men's Terrascope Watch Model: 60500-11-001-002 Retail: $3500 Special: $549 + Free Shipping!  Exp. 03/28/2018​
Use code AFFTERRA549

https://www.ashford.com/us/60500-11...ichard+60500-11-001-002+for+$549&PubCID=46157









And.....

JR Men's Aquascope Hokusai Watch Model: 60400-11G608-FK6A Retail: $4200 Special: $850 + Free Shipping!  Exp. 03/24/2018​
Use code AFFAQUA850

https://www.ashford.com/us/60400-11...chard+60400-11G608-FK6A+for+$850&PubCID=46157









Don't forget to go through Ebates.com for another 3% cashback.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

swank said:


> If you liked that watch, the 5 would be very easy to snip off. I've done it with other seconds hands.


#modlife

I just got a note from chase freedom that gives 5% cash back on all PayPal purchases. It's not a lot, but it stacks with any other deals, so it's pretty slick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

tennesseean_87 said:


> #modlife
> 
> I just got a note from chase freedom that gives 5% cash back on all PayPal purchases. It's not a lot, but it stacks with any other deals, so it's pretty slick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It begins in April 1st.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Was going to post this but you guys got here first, blue Ray ii arriving monday!


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

For my fellow Australians.

EBay 10% site wide. "PRONTO10".

I'm off to browse for things I cannot afford. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko PADI Pepsi Turtle Automatic SRPA21J1, 4R36 movement, 200m WR, 44mm x 13mm (per Amazon) "1 left in stock" *$287*. Ebay: $354. List: $990 (? -- per Jomashop and Creation)
> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SRPA21-Prospex-Analog-automatic/dp/B01HD7Y61G/
> 
> In case above sells out, *$306*:
> ...


This is a pretty good price for a beautiful watch...but I picked mine up for $226 in January.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

yinzburgher said:


> JeanRichard Men's Terrascope Watch Model: 60500-11-001-002 Retail: $3500 Special: $549 + Free Shipping!  Exp. 03/28/2018​
> Use code AFFTERRA549
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/60500-11...ichard+60500-11-001-002+for+$549&PubCID=46157
> ...


I cannot recommend this watch highly enough. Having had it on the wrist for a couple weeks now, I understand Robotaz's enthusiasm about this price - it is an absolute steal at $549. The flying wing lugs, the polished beveled edges to the multiple case components, and the superbly finished contrasting satin brushing along with many nuanced elements of the casework together make this one of the most aesthetically pleasing watches I have ever seen.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

TheSanDiegan said:


> I cannot recommend this watch highly enough. Having had it on the wrist for a couple weeks now, I understand Robotaz's enthusiasm about this price - it is an absolute steal at $549. The flying wing lugs, the polished beveled edges to the multiple case components, and the superbly finished contrasting satin brushing along with many nuanced elements of the casework together make this one of the most aesthetically pleasing watches I have ever seen.
> 
> View attachment 13004769


How big does it wear? I can't pull off many big watches.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Ends Midnight AEDT, $75 Min Spend


NapoleonDynamite said:


> For my fellow Australians.
> 
> EBay 10% site wide. "PRONTO10".
> 
> ...


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

N8G said:


> How big does it wear? I can't pull off many big watches.


It does wear every bit its size IMO. I would venture to say it even wears slightly - but just _slightly_ - larger than the Bulova Moonwatch. This is due to the fenders(?) that are fastened to the inner case, but these fenders also provide the platform for the flying wing lugs and really are the defining aspect of the case's design. In short, the qualities of the multi-piece design (more than) offset its mass, and the design, cushion shape, and relatively short L2L length all help make the mass eminently wearable.


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Not my size, not my price, but what a stunner!



yinzburgher said:


> JeanRichard Men's Terrascope Watch Model: 60500-11-001-002 Retail: $3500 Special: $549 + Free Shipping!  Exp. 03/28/2018​
> Use code AFFTERRA549
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/60500-11...ichard+60500-11-001-002+for+$549&PubCID=46157
> ...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

N8G said:


> How big does it wear? I can't pull off many big watches.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It's pretty big.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Accessory sale at ToM. Watch movement cufflinks for $19.99. Also Tag Heuer sunglasses and Italian leather belts really cheap.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...2/watch-movement-cufflinks-medium-rectangular


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

TheSanDiegan said:


> It does wear every bit its size IMO. I would venture to say it even wears slightly - but just _slightly_ - larger than the Bulova Moonwatch. This is due to the fenders(?) that are fastened to the inner case, but these fenders also provide the platform for the flying wing lugs and really are the defining aspect of the case's design. In short, the qualities of the multi-piece design (more than) offset its mass, and the design, cushion shape, and relatively short L2L length all help make the mass eminently wearable.


This is very helpful in helping me decide to sit this one out. I have had it on my radar since the 500 dollar deal a couple of bfs ago, but since I can't pull off the moon watch I fear this would be the same.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

Jeanrichard watches seem very nice. Can't seem to find a decent 39mm colour scheme anywhere for a good price


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Massdrop has the Orient Mako II for $139 (-$146 on Amazon / $180 on eBay & Long Island Watch)
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-mako-ii-automatic-watch


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

SeiyaJapan has the Seiko Marinemaster 300 SBDX017 for $2088 (with free shipping) - Next cheapest price I can find is $2600 and guys are selling them used for $1800 now that it has been discontinued. It is too early in my saving cycle to get this one but I thought one of you might be interested:
https://www.seiyajapan.com/collecti...ter-professional-300m-diver-automatic-sbdx017


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks guys Woodstock was my favorite not sure if my son will get this one or not.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Haven't seen it posted yet....
Cool Material has some watches & watch related items on sale. Ends tomorrow @4pm EST.

https://shop.coolmaterial.com/collections/mens-watches

Sent from my iPhone using Martian technology


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Frederique Constant FC303B5B6 Analog Swiss Automatic Black Watch, 40mm x 10mm, 50m WR, sapphire crystal, movement: Frederique Constant Calibre FC-303 (based on SW200-1 per CaliberCorner), *$376* at Amazon incl. free shipping and free returns. $438 at (the real) Certified, $495 at Jomashop, $459 at eBay. List: $1,095.

Plus 3% cash back from ebates for men's or women's watches on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Frederique-Constant-FC303B5B6-Display-Automatic/dp/B00DL3EUIQ/










Just when I stop checking Amazon's Gold Box deals they add some good brands. Big YMMV: I don't know how well these links will work, and (aside from the above) I didn't look to see if these were really deals. But here are some of the categories I saw: Frederique Constant, Oris, Hamilton, Victorinox.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

From above Gold Box Oris link: Oris Artelier Black Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch 73376704054MB, 40mm, sapphire crystal, movement: Oris 773 (based on SW200-1 per WatchBase) *$576* incl. free shipping and free returns. $640 at Certified. eBay: $718. List: $1,725.

Plus 3% cash back from ebates for men's or women's watches on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Oris-733-7670-4054-MB-73376704054MB/dp/B014GJKUYG/










A little spot checking shows that these brands appear to be from 3rd party seller Flying Fashion.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Robotaz said:


> It's pretty big.


"That's what." - She


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

The Frederique Constant GMT for under $500 seems like a superb deal.

LEENK


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> The Frederique Constant GMT for under $500 seems like a superb deal.
> 
> LEENK


Aye. $499 FC-350S5B6 from your Amazon leenk. $878 from Certified. $639 (OBO) from Certified's ebay store. List: $2,195. Reading the Amazon reviews, it sounds like the date is sync'ed with the GMT hand.

WUS review with good photos:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f478/1st-fc-impressions-fc-classics-gmt-automatic-fc-350s5b6-3964338.html


----------



## elbhombre (Jan 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

deleted


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Invicta 8932OB *Pro Diver Mid-Sized Quartz -* $30.99*
37.5mm stainless steel case, coin edge diver bezel, PC32A quartz movement, 18mm bracelet, 200M WR








*

Invicta 8932 *Pro Diver Mid-Sized Quartz - *$33.99* *Normally $50+ *Also available in blue *Invicta 9204 - **$33.99*
37.5mm stainless steel case, scalloped diver bezel, PC32A quartz movement, 18mm bracelet, 200M WR

https://www.invictawatch.com/watche...steel-stainless-steel-black-dial-pc32a-quartz


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Casio AE1200WH-1A* _"Casino Royale"_ World Time Digital - *$14.45

*










Black watch featuring silver-tone pushers and multifunction dial with stopwatch, 
countdown timer, and world time indicator


Features five daily alarms and LED light with afterglow


39.5 mm resin case with mineral dial window


Japanese quartz movement with digital display


Ribbed resin band with buckle closure


Water resistant to 100 m (330 ft): In general, suitable for swimming and snorkeling, 
but not scuba diving


10-year battery CR2016


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Linked from HR's Invicta deal page: Invicta Men's 8927 Pro Diver Collection Automatic Watch, *$63*. $90 at Jomashop.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006AAS56/


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Invicta 22048* Pro Diver Quartz - *$32.99* *
*43mm stainless steel case, 200M WR, Flame Fusion crystal, PC32A quartz movement, 22mm bracelet

https://invictastores.com/invicta-pro-diver-men-43mm-stainless-steel-red-dial-quartz-model-22048

















Invicta Speedway (Rolex Daytona homage)
39.5mm stainless case, 200M WR, Seiko/TMI VD53B-14 movement, screw-down crown and pushers

*Invicta 17024* Silver with Blue dial - *$44.99*

*Invicta 9223* Silver with Black Dial - *$47.99*


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

*Skagen Hybrid Smartwatches $69 Shipped*

Skagen Hybrids









These five styles of SKAGEN Hybrid Smartwatches drop from $175 to $125 to $69 when you apply code *SPRING18* at checkout at Skagen.com. Shipping is free.

From the web-site:
Discreet Alerts
Non-Charging - Replaceable CR2430 Battery means no charging required
Automatic Accuracy
Activity Tracking
System Requirements: Android™ OS 5.0+, iPhone 5/iOS 9.0+
Connectivity: Bluetooth Smart Enabled / 4.1 Low Energy

Size:42 mm
Case Thickness:12.5 mm
Water Resistant:3 ATM
Strap Width:20 mm
Warranty:International 2-Year Limited Warranty


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Ottski44 said:


> *Skagen Hybrid Smartwatches $69 Shipped*
> 
> Skagen Hybrids
> 
> ...


Although not a smartwatch fan, this does look intriguing due to the replaceable battery. Anyone own one? How is the functionality etc?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Ottski44 said:


> *Skagen Hybrid Smartwatches $69 Shipped*
> 
> Skagen Hybrids
> 
> ...


Awefully thick for a smart watch and practically a behemoth for Skagen

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

B & R Bands is having a March promotion, this $14.99 spring bar tool free with any strap purchase of $39.99 or higher.







Just add the tool to your cart with a suitably priced band and enter coupon code "freetool".
Limit one per customer and valid thru 3/29/18


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ottski44 said:


> *Skagen Hybrid Smartwatches $69 Shipped*
> 
> Skagen Hybrids
> 
> ...


Great price, but I don't really understand how useful the "hybrid" smartwatch really is. I own two touchscreen smartwatches, and while functional, they don't get much wrist time since they are too limited compared to an Apple Watch or a full Android Wear device.

"These are undoubtedly the most stylish screenless smartwatches around. The main consideration is whether the fairly limited feature set of step counting, sleep tracking and vibration notifications is enough to justify adding between £80-£100 to the asking price, and some added thickness, to a standard Skagen watch."
*Skagen Connected Review | Trusted Reviews*


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Seiko solar Recraft on a bracelet for $69

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

$104 on Amazon.


----------



## NGV (Jan 26, 2018)

I purchased a similar model from Amazon last September. November, the minute hand fell off. Even though, it was beyond the return time, Amazon let me return it for a restocking fee, which I accepted.


----------



## NGV (Jan 26, 2018)

Sorry, last post was in reference to the Skagen Smart watch. I didn't realize I didn't quote the original message


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Dexclusive has some Nomos in stock at decent prices. Here's the link:
http://www.dexclusive.com/watches/nomos.html


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

Ashford coupon AFFSEIKO15 brings the SNKN75 recraft to $101.15 and an extra 3% cashback with ebates*






*

Next best price seems to be on Amazon Marketplace for $106.49.

okay $5.34 savings + $3.03 cashback would not qualify as a "screaming deal" but it is 7% of the watch price nevertheless...


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

NGV said:


> I purchased a similar model from Amazon last September. November, the minute hand fell off. Even though, it was beyond the return time, Amazon let me return it for a restocking fee, which I accepted.


Nice of Amazon, though I imagine they just don't want to take the full loss by charging you the "restocking" fee. What will they restock, after all; a broken watch?

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

This Tissot is pretty hot for $379.99.

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t66-1-723-33.html


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

Received my $10 Jonas and Verus watch from Singapore today. The watch is great but I absolutely love the packaging! Did anyone else order one?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

According to camelcamelcamel, these are the lowest prices that these watches have EVER sold for on Amazon. Bargains, indeed!



HoustonReal said:


> *Invicta 8932OB *Pro Diver Mid-Sized Quartz -* $30.99*
> 37.5mm stainless steel case, coin edge diver bezel, PC32A quartz movement, 18mm bracelet, 200M WR
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> Received my $10 Jonas and Verus watch from Singapore today. The watch is great but I absolutely love the packaging! Did anyone else order one?


I'm still waiting. Hopefully it will come in a day or two, based on your delivery time.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Ottski44 said:


> *Skagen Hybrid Smartwatches $69 Shipped*
> 
> Skagen Hybrids
> 
> ...


I took a chance on "Hagen" model $195 originally: $48 plus tax (after extra discount for the refurbished one but with 2 years warranty)







"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

RBLAINE said:


> Dexclusive has some Nomos in stock at decent prices. Here's the link:
> Nomos - Watches


Nice find. This Nomos Club 36 for $1250 is temping
Nomos Club Unisex Hand Wind Watch - 703 | Dexclusive.com


----------



## barihunk (Jul 2, 2012)

RBLAINE said:


> Dexclusive has some Nomos in stock at decent prices. Here's the link:
> Nomos - Watches


How good is their reputation vis a vis joma/ashford?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Invicta Pro Divers with Seiko NH3x automatic movements $55*
40mm stainless steel case, Seiko/TMI NH3x movement, 200M/660ft WR, screw-down crown, display back

*Invicta 8928 Pro Diver* (NH35A) *- $54.99

Invicta 20434 Pro Diver *(NH38A) *- $54.99

*


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

barihunk said:


> How good is their reputation vis a vis joma/ashford?


I've never dealt with Dexclusive, but you should note the details of their return policy which are different from Joma or Ashford particularly regarding restocking fees.

If you are not completely satisfied with the item you have purchased, you may return it within 30 days of the receipt of the product. Please note the following conditions apply:


• Shipping charges will not be refunded. If your order qualified for "free ground shipping" we will deduct the shipping, handling & insurance costs. 
• Only items purchased over $1000 are subject to a 10% restocking fee, plus the aforementioned shipping costs. 
• Dexclusive does not accept returns on "special-order" products. 
• Dexclusive will charge a 7% cancellation fee for "special order products" 

Customers are allowed to exchange an item for one of equal or higher value at no additional cost _(no restocking fee)._ Please note the following conditions apply:


• New items will be billed to the customer upon request; however, the original item will only be refunded once it is received & inspected by Dexclusive. 
• Requesting a second exchange will result in a 10% exchange fee. 
• Requesting a refund after performing an exchange will result in a 15% restocking fee. 
• Requesting a refund or cancellation after a shipping label is created will result in a 5% restocking fee to cover credit card and processing fees.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Rolex Oyster Perpetual 36mm from Stockxwatches 1160000

$3725

https://stockx.com/rolex-oyster-perpetual-116000-blue


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Rolex Oyster Perpetual 36mm from Stockxwatches 1160000
> 
> $3725
> 
> https://stockx.com/rolex-oyster-perpetual-116000-blue


Good price for someone in the market for one of these. Beats the next closest on chrono24 by ~ $500


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

EBAY 15% off is back today only with code PREPSPRING

This Coupon is a 15% discount valid from 1:00 PM PST March 27, 2018 until 8:00 PM PST on March 27, 2018.

https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0327/7427.html?afepn=5337259887&rmvSB=true


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

Amazon has a strap sale: Buy 2 get 1 free.
They have Dassari Straps on sale as well.
I bought 3 different Dassari straps for $22.49 w/prime
Sierra Vintage Aged Leather Black-22-26mm $11.49 https://www.amazon.com/DASSARI-Sier...&qid=1522167035&sr=8-19&keywords=22mm+dassari







Dassari Vintage Brown
22mm $11.49 https://www.amazon.com/DASSARI-Vint...&qid=1522167555&sr=8-45&keywords=22mm+dassari

Dassari Maranello rally strap 18-22mm $11.49
https://www.amazon.com/DASSARI-Mara...nodeID=7141123011&psd=1&keywords=18mm+dassari







These are less expensive than the Fossil leather strap sale.
I have two Dassari straps, and I havent found better quality for the money.


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Just received my first Bulova percisionist chronograph. I did purchase it a few weeks ago from tkmaxx for £199 but later found it cheaper on eBay for £50 less so oh returned it. Last weekend eBay UK had 20% voucher available so I purchased it for £120. Bargain and it's stunning.









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Peace N Time said:


> EBAY 15% off is back today only with code PREPSPRING
> 
> This Coupon is a 15% discount valid from 1:00 PM PST March 27, 2018 until 8:00 PM PST on March 27, 2018.
> 
> https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0327/7427.html?afepn=5337259887&rmvSB=true


Dang. And so many of the old eBay deals are still kicking. E.g., Jomashop's ebay store still shows a $355 Glycine airman (white dial), some Combat Subs for $427 and the Airman Purist for $601.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> According to camelcamelcamel, these are the lowest prices that these watches have EVER sold for on Amazon. Bargains, indeed!


Maybe they're trying to clear out old homage inventory in preparation for new homage inventory, what with Baselworld and all. ;-)


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

The Dutch Harbor arrived - solid wooden box (not cardboard). For the price ($130 or so) I don't think anything comes close to fit and finish. Really well done.


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

So how many of you bargain hunters have gone in for the Alpinerx smartwatch









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

cairoanan said:


> The Dutch Harbor arrived - solid wooden box (not cardboard). For the price ($130 or so) I don't think anything comes close to fit and finish. Really well done.


It's a sweet watch, I've got the same one. Solid piece, comfy silicone strap. Great box and documents, nice touch with makers name on card too.

I just hope it lasts longer than the tropical bezel one I returned two months after buying it. That was my favourite one and can't find any in the UK.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> So how many of you bargain hunters have gone in for the Alpinerx smartwatch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much was this? And from where? Apologies if it was posted previously

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## duhok (Feb 6, 2017)

Any good deals on a Pepsi bezel to take advantage of the 15% eBay code? Preferably under $300


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

duhok said:


> Any good deals on a Pepsi bezel to take advantage of the 15% eBay code? Preferably under $300


You can find Seiko *SKX009* on bracelet for ~$180 before discount. The less expensive options are shipped from Singapore and Hong Kong.

More ~$300-and-under candidates: PADI Turtle *SRPA21*, Samurai Pepsi *SRPB53*, Prospex Turtle *SRP779*


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

What's the eBay code for the 15% off? Can't find it anywhere


----------



## zgallant (Jun 4, 2015)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> What's the eBay code for the 15% off? Can't find it anywhere


15% off Sitewide.on.Purchases of $25 or More.w/ promo code.PREPSPRING

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

raheelc said:


> How much was this? And from where? Apologies if it was posted previously
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Check it out here

_*<referral link removed by Admin>*_

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

_Amazon has a strap sale: Buy 2 get 1 free.
They have Dassari Straps on sale as well.
I bought 3 different Dassari straps for $22.49 w/prime
Sierra Vintage Aged Leather Black-22-26mm $11.49 https://www.amazon.com/DASSARI-Sierr...s=22mm+dassari_

thanks, I ordered a couple!


----------



## GoldTail (Mar 24, 2018)

Timex Allied GMT 3, the fall 2017 version. I personally just found this one for $100, but just found another at $120.

https://www.endclothing.com/us/time...=b88f15536b6ce61a49ad2f1728a3622e&fo_s=gplaus


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Drewdoog said:


> Amazon has a strap sale: Buy 2 get 1 free.
> They have Dassari Straps on sale as well.
> I bought 3 different Dassari straps for $22.49 w/prime


Very interesting deal... I just purchased a Dassari genuine stingray strap earlier this month and got what I thought was an amazing deal at $83 for what is normally a $143 strap. That same strap with a different colored buckle is now $21 - for a GENUINE stingray strap. That's pretty amazing. Well I've got plenty of buckles, so the old strap is now getting returned (still within free return window) and I've got the new one on order. But some of their Outlaw Python straps are discounted too from $100 to $13.49 - for GENUINE python skin. Ordered a couple colors of those too, so one is free. After other discounts (eBates and Amazon store card) I'm looking at approximately $10 each for some exotic skin straps. That's pretty amazing.

I'm not sure if it's all vendors as some are certainly excluded, but StrapsCo is the one with this deal on their Dassari and other branded straps. They make some really nice leather straps that are part of the deal too, which I already have. I've been pretty pleased with their quality overall. Look at different sizes and colors though as many of their straps right now are on sale, making it an even better deal, but sale prices vary between color and sizes.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Mido automatic for $289 after coupon.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mido-Mido-...ss-Made-MSRP-990-M018-830-11-012/302684287527

Mido automatic chronometer for $399 after coupon.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/292495076782?rmvSB=true


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks for that ebay code guys I just got in on a Bertucci field watch for a cheap beater. Using the code it ended up being 70 bucks shipped.... not bad. Here's a stock photo, I'll post pics when it shows up.


----------



## Nessism (Dec 3, 2009)

Glycine Combat 7 on ebay $237.15 after 15% off code.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/173045578273

One left, was two but one is MINE!


----------



## GalvoAg (Mar 22, 2018)

Nessism said:


> Glycine Combat 7 on ebay $237.15 after 15% off code.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/173045578273
> 
> ...


Got the last one, thank you!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Luminox 3165, stainless steel screwback case, Swiss quartz, T25 tritium on all marks, 44mm x 13mm, mineral crystal, *$276*. Amazon: $379. eBay: $500. List: $475.

https://www.realwatches.com/products/mens-black-textured-dial-black-silicone










Image from Jomashop, where it's OOS at $263:


----------



## duhok (Feb 6, 2017)

Nessism said:


> Glycine Combat 7 on ebay $237.15 after 15% off code.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/173045578273
> 
> ...


He released 2 more to stock!


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Kirk B said:


> Very interesting deal... I just purchased a Dassari genuine stingray strap earlier this month and got what I thought was an amazing deal at $83 for what is normally a $143 strap. That same strap with a different colored buckle is now $21 - for a GENUINE stingray strap. That's pretty amazing. Well I've got plenty of buckles, so the old strap is now getting returned (still within free return window) and I've got the new one on order. But some of their Outlaw Python straps are discounted too from $100 to $13.49 - for GENUINE python skin. Ordered a couple colors of those too, so one is free. After other discounts (eBates and Amazon store card) I'm looking at approximately $10 each for some exotic skin straps. That's pretty amazing.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's all vendors as some are certainly excluded, but StrapsCo is the one with this deal on their Dassari and other branded straps. They make some really nice leather straps that are part of the deal too, which I already have. I've been pretty pleased with their quality overall. Look at different sizes and colors though as many of their straps right now are on sale, making it an even better deal, but sale prices vary between color and sizes.


This is a GREAT deal but they are gigantic widths. I think the smallest in the other option is something like 24mm which is way too big for watches that fit on my puny little wrist.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> I am in the market for a Tritium watch, but I also have a 6 1/4 inch wrist. The B-1T at 41mm and a 22mm strap is borderline for me. 44mm with a 24mm strap would be comically large on me. If the size worked for me then I would have snagged one.
> 
> ...


How about the Marathon GSAR Medium WW194026, *$680* (List: $850) at Long Island Watch and all kinds of awesome:


*Movement:* Swiss Sellita SW200 Automatic (self-winding) 
*Case:* Brushed stainless steel, *36mm* x 14mm thick. 
*Back:* Screw-in engraved back 
*Crystal:* Anti-reflective sapphire 
*Band:* Vulcanized black rubber strap with buckle. 18mm 
*Water Resistant:* 300 meters 
*Warranty:* 2 Years 
 https://www.longislandwatch.com/Marathon_GSAR_Dive_Watch_p/ww194026.htm

Or ETA quartz TSAR Medium WW194027 for *$464* (for bracelet, add $176):
https://www.longislandwatch.com/Marathon_TSAR_Dive_Watch_p/ww194027.htm


----------



## Akimbo (Feb 14, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Dang. And so many of the old eBay deals are still kicking. E.g., Jomashop's ebay store still shows a $355 Glycine airman (white dial), some Combat Subs for $427 and the Airman Purist for $601.


Just picked up a Glycine. Had my eye on one for a while and this is perfect timing. Thanks for the heads up!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

@Sporkboy I agree w/ @BostonCharlie the Medium GSAR is great, here it is on my 6.75" wrist with plenty of room Lug-to-Lug and at 14mm tall, it doesn't wear like a small watch. The SW-200 movement is solid too.











BostonCharlie said:


> How about the Marathon GSAR Medium WW194026, *$680* (List: $850) at Long Island Watch and all kinds of awesome:
> 
> 
> *Movement:* Swiss Sellita SW200 Automatic (self-winding)
> ...


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Nessism said:


> Glycine Combat 7 on ebay $237.15 after 15% off code.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/173045578273
> 
> ...


Personally for me I just can't get pass the black date window. Nevertheless, nice grab for the price!


----------



## MrAperture (Dec 1, 2013)

eBay 15% off coupon has been extended until 9PM PST!


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Kirk B said:


> Very interesting deal... I just purchased a Dassari genuine stingray strap earlier this month and got what I thought was an amazing deal at $83 for what is normally a $143 strap. That same strap with a different colored buckle is now $21 - for a GENUINE stingray strap. That's pretty amazing.


This deal was so good I picked up one strap for a watch I have, and two for a watch I don't.


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)

The discounted Dessari straps on Amazon were mentioned earlier. A large number of their straps are marked down to $11.49-$12.49 if you scroll through their Amazon store. Sometimes only certain colors are marked down so you have to watch out. Most of these straps usually sell for about $30 or more. I bought 4 straps and got some kind of additional discount at checkout and the order ended up to be $37 and some change (Amazon Prime)

https://www.amazon.com/stores/node/...w_bl_sl_ap_wa_web_10167697011 Amazon discount


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

This deal is specific to runners







*Product Description*

With solar power, 100-meter water resistance and 120-lap memory, the Casio Solo Runner watch is a useful tool for tracking your workouts. Its easy-to-read wide face design provides at-a-glance information when you're on the go. Other features include an hourly time signal, day/date function, five alarms, and the ability to tell world time.




 Brand: Casio
 Dial Color: Black
 Bracelet: Black resin
 Clasp: Buckle
 Movement: Quartz
 Water Resistance: 100m
 Case Width: 50mm
 Case Thickness: 15mm
 Bracelet Dimensions: 10" long, 25mm wide
 Model No.: WS220-1BV
 Special Features: Solar power, world time, 5 alarms, day/date function, stopwatch, hourly time signal, LED light with Afterglow, 10ATM water resistance

​
https://www.jcpenney.com/p/casio-so...ll-watches/N-bwo44D1nohqxZ129&sort=PLH&page=3

EDIT: $32 at Amazon
https://www.amazon.com/Casio-W-S220...UTF8&qid=1522214240&sr=8-1&keywords=WS220-1BV


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Great looking Mido Commander II Chronograph (7750)
from Clearinghousesales.

$674








https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/392007966098

Also available with this dial:










https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302684597224


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Buy a watch get one 50% off at Target.com


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

raheelc said:


> How much was this? And from where? Apologies if it was posted previously
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


This is an Alpina watch that is currently on Kickstarter. The Super early birds were about $475 which is half price from the intended retail. Early birds are still available for $560. It is a analog smart watch with altitude, barometer, Temperature, UV Indicator, compass, connected GPS plus activity tracker and notifications. Notifications for text, email etc. 2 year battery. You can also configure your watch with different colored dial, bezel, hands, straps etc. It looks like a great sports watch. I was lucky enough to get in on the super early birds which sold out 250 pieces in just a few hours.

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...ost-beautiful-outdoors-smartwatch/description


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Barry S said:


> Great looking Mido Commander II Chronograph (7750)
> from Clearinghousesales.
> 
> $674
> ...


I can't recommend this seller. Bought from them during previous ebay sale. Watch has a piece of debris under the crystal. Seller won't respond. Contact number for upscaletime is a phony answering service.


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Just received my first Bulova percisionist chronograph. I did purchase it a few weeks ago from tkmaxx for £199 but later found it cheaper on eBay for £50 less so oh returned it. Last weekend eBay UK had 20% voucher available so I purchased it for £120. Bargain and it's stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of these as well. It is by far the best sub $200 watch I have ever bought. Fit and finish is great. Beautiful dial and awesome chrono feature. It's still available here for the same price I got mine at $144 for anyone interested - https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bulova-...367236&hash=item44126eb469:g:4lwAAOSwke9aICzT


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

ideal deal for those who scored the hokusais. i bet the 26mm would squezze in



rinsk21 said:


> This is a GREAT deal but they are gigantic widths. I think the smallest in the other option is something like 24mm which is way too big for watches that fit on my puny little wrist.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

Alpina Start Timer is the daily deal at Gemnation for $299. I bought one the last time it was daily deal...excellent watch and value at this price. The description says dial is matte blue....but I really see it as very dark gray or even black. 
http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Deal-Of-The-Day.html

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

frog1996 said:


> Alpina Start Timer is the daily deal at Gemnation for $299. I bought one the last time it was daily deal...excellent watch and value at this price. The description says dial is matte blue....but I really see it as very dark gray or even black.
> http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Deal-Of-The-Day.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


Just tried this watch at my local AD. Looks great but it's really big.


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

Kohls has good deals on the higher end Bulova Curv skeleton chronographs (if you have a Kohls credit card and value Kohls cash). The top of the line titanium model is $503 with code RAINBOW30 and you should earn $100 in delicious Kohls Cash for later use. You can also get 3.5% cash back through befrugal.


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

Rakuten global is at 10% on ebates


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

10% in eBay bucks for purchases $50+ if you use the eBay app, two days only. May be targeted so YMMV









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

frog1996 said:


> Alpina Start Timer is the daily deal at Gemnation for $299. I bought one the last time it was daily deal...excellent watch and value at this price. The description says dial is matte blue....but I really see it as very dark gray or even black.
> http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Deal-Of-The-Day.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


Great deal, I think Alpina calls it oil slick blue, or something like that.

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

taike said:


> I can't recommend this seller. Bought from them during previous ebay sale. Watch has a piece of debris under the crystal. Seller won't respond. Contact number for upscaletime is a phony answering service.


I can second the notion. I've had experience with clearinghousesales, and I can also comment on the seller being a hard person to deal with.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

solstice15 said:


> Rakuten global is at 10% on ebates


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Buy a watch get one 50% off at Target.com


Here's a women's dive watch that might appeal to some kids, 34mm, *$18*. They have other styles, too, of course.
https://www.target.com/p/women-s-casio-analog-watch-black/-/A-51591939









and a cool little digital, 37mm, *$15*:
https://www.target.com/p/men-s-casio-digital-watch-black-fe10-1a/-/A-16747212









If you have their REDcard credit card you get free shipping, 5% off and "extended returns".


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bulova Accutron II Men's 96B239 Quartz Surveyor Chronograph Gold-Tone Dial Watch, new, 41mm, *$130 incl. free shipping*. Next brand new price on eBay: $167. List: $650.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...hronograph-Gold-Tone-Dial-Watch-/263005248406









Update: Here's a photo I found at discountwatchstore (OOS):


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Here's a women's dive watch that might appeal to some kids, 34mm, *$18*. They have other styles, too, of course.
> https://www.target.com/p/women-s-casio-analog-watch-black/-/A-51591939
> 
> View attachment 13014243
> ...


The second casio pictured is actually W93H-1AV. There is a chance they send the wrong one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> _notgoodenough. gif_


Hahaha, good enough for the weak willed among us. I bit on a speedmaster triple calendar that I'd been eyeing for a ~month. It's a used piece at an already decent price (-tax) so I didn't want to risk missing out by waiting longer for 20% to come around again.


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> Bulova Accutron II Men's 96B239 Quartz Surveyor Chronograph Gold-Tone Dial Watch, new, 41mm, *$130 incl. free shipping*. Next brand new price on eBay: $167. List: $650.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...hronograph-Gold-Tone-Dial-Watch-/263005248406
> 
> View attachment 13014269


I was tempted by that and I have no doubt of the fine quality based on my experiences with other Accutron ii watches. However, the color combo doesn't appeal to me in "real life" pictures. Also, I have a hard time with a second hand that ticks twice per second. Either tick each second or sweep! The middle ground just bugs me.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

TJ Maxx update: Kinda slim pickings at the Fairlane Green mall store in Allen Park near Detroit, except ... they had a Citizen Blue Angels A-T Chronograph Perpetual JY8058-50L for $259.99.

That's a good $70 better than any other price I can find.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

B & R Bands is giving away a free Spring Bar Tool with any strap $39.99 & up, Coupon Code: freetool 
Springbar Remover Tool | B & R Bands


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

frog1996 said:


> Alpina Start Timer is the daily deal at Gemnation for $299. I bought one the last time it was daily deal...excellent watch and value at this price. The description says dial is matte blue....but I really see it as very dark gray or even black.
> http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Deal-Of-The-Day.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


I have one. It's definitely blue.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


>


10% cashback on top of the 10% Rakuten Points offer good until April 2 isn't bad. Check your emails.

"Happy Easter! Exclusive offer: get 10% bonus points when you spend over 17,000 JPY on Rakuten Global Market during March 19th until April 2nd JST."


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

AreaTrend on the bay has the Land Shark for about $160. Have never seen it that low. Yes, it's the old non-hacking, non-handwinding 7S36 movement but it's such a solid piece. 







https://m.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens-A...463019&hash=item2137a6626f:g:TQIAAOSw8W5aaTP9


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Citizen Promaster Professional Diver (Black) - $133

Citizen Promaster Pro Diver - BN015028E


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Not sure if this is a deal or not but it's the best price I've seen on the 777. I should have ordered mine from here.

**EDIT**
The price difference between my purchase and this one bugged me enough to request a "cancel my order". I may end up buying this one but want to make sure I'm not stuck with the more expensive one before I order this one.

Seiko SRP777 for $235.99 and free shipping.










https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Seiko-...455366&hash=item25e00ac57e:g:FywAAOSw23lZuVS7


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

cairoanan said:


> AreaTrend on the bay has the Land Shark for about $160. Have never seen it that low. Yes, it's the old non-hacking, non-handwinding 7S36 movement but it's such a solid piece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be great with a second time zone chapter ring mod. Think I'll get one and look into that.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> AreaTrend on the bay has the Land Shark for about $160. Have never seen it that low. Yes, it's the old non-hacking, non-handwinding 7S36 movement but it's such a solid piece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's also a rare (the only?) Seiko 5 with 200m water resistance.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> So how many of you bargain hunters have gone in for the Alpinerx smartwatch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this. It looks good. But at 45mm I'm drawing the line. I've got a few Alpina's at 44mm. One includes their Seastrong Horological Smart Watch, which is a great beater for me.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

mikksteel said:


> It's also a rare (the only?) Seiko 5 with 200m water resistance.


Fun Fact:

They are rare -

- there are only 29 Seiko 5s with 200 meter resistance (according to http://www.watchsleuth.com/seiko5finder/search/?WR[]=200)

All have model numbers SKZ2** or SKZ3**


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> So how many of you bargain hunters have gone in for the Alpinerx smartwatch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in. Persuaded a friend so we got in on the 2 for $900 dollars. Like the fact that its an established brand and that you can configure your own look. Shame no HR monitor though but I'm all set for my daily stroll up Everest. I'm seeing it as a poor man's Breitling explorer! Here's my selected look...









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## mihecz (Mar 8, 2018)

Can't post a link due to my newbie status but Maranez has a 20 % Easter discount with a HAPPYEASTER codeon their website.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Armida also has an Easter sale starting March 30 and ends on April 5. 15% off with discount code EASTERSALE

ARMIDA WATCHES


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

mihecz said:


> Can't post a link due to my newbie status but Maranez has a 20 % Easter discount with a HAPPYEASTER codeon their website.





Slant said:


> Armida also has an Easter sale starting March 30 and ends on April 5. 15% off with discount code EASTERSALE
> 
> ARMIDA WATCHES


And as usual, Helson completes the trifecta with 10% off: https://helsonwatches.com/shop.php

EASTER SALE From March 30 till April 8.

No shipping during this period.

Please enter Code "EST" to get 10% discount.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Momentum Watches Torpedo Blast 44 Nylon in Black + Red / Black, ~44mm x ~12mm, 200m WR, Japanese quartz, mineral crystal, *$50 + $5 S&H, incl. free returns, 2-year warranty*.

Manufacturer site where it's sold for $99 (before 20% Spring sale discount).

https://huckberry.com/store/momentum-watches/category/p/50954-torpedo-blast-44-nylon


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

More rocking Citizen (EDIT) not-quite-a-diver sport (/EDIT) watches: *46mm* x 13mm 100m WR automatic divers from dutyfreeisland. in stock. Seeing them ~$150 on ebay:

Black, *$122*:
Citizen NH8380-15E NH8380-15EB Automatic 100m Black Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com

Blue, *$122*:
Citizen NH8381-12L NH8381-12LB Automatic 100m Blue Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com












Peace N Time said:


> Citizen Promaster Professional Diver (Black) - $133
> 
> Citizen Promaster Pro Diver - BN015028E


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

*$59.99 Invicta Pro Diver 23678* on Amazon (basically, an 8926OB on a silicone strap, as far as I can tell).
- 40mm stainless steel case
- Seiko NH35A movement (automatic, hand winds, hacks)
- 200M water resistant (screw down crown, screw-in display caseback)
- coin edge uni-directional bezel
- free shipping & free returns
- did I mention $59.99? (*lowest price ever* per camelcamelcamel; averages $101.67)


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

ohhenry1 said:


> *$59.99 Invicta Pro Diver 23678* on Amazon (basically, an 8926OB on a silicone strap, as far as I can tell).
> - 40mm stainless steel case
> - Seiko NH35A movement (automatic, hand winds, hacks)
> - 200M water resistant (screw down crown, screw-in display caseback)
> ...


Nice! 40mm case is a nice surprise.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> More rocking Citizen divers: *46mm* x 13mm 100m WR automatic divers from dutyfreeisland. in stock. Seeing them ~$150 on ebay:
> 
> Black, *$122*:
> Citizen NH8380-15E NH8380-15EB Automatic 100m Black Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com
> ...


Those aren't actually "Divers"...they're called "Sport" watches.

Has a push-pull crown and not a screw down.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

ohhenry1 said:


> *$59.99 Invicta Pro Diver 23678* on Amazon (basically, an 8926OB on a silicone strap, as far as I can tell).
> - 40mm stainless steel case
> - Seiko NH35A movement (automatic, hand winds, hacks)
> - 200M water resistant (screw down crown, screw-in display caseback)
> ...


That's has a different bezel insert than the 8926-just a small detail.

You can use it to make one of these:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

My score from the last eBay 15% deal...Ancon Challenger bronze from seller Military.inc. This stunning green dial was listed at the time for $519 obo (now at $559 obo), I lowballed and they countered with $498. Subtract the 15% and jumped at $448. It's a big'un at 47mm, but a helluva deal for bronze, sapphire, 90S5 (so no BS "hidden" date wheel) on real nice Italian leather strap with a bronze buckle... all from an AD. I currently have it on a B&R Bands Horween Chromexel that matches the dial oh so sweetly!


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

My TOM Revue Thommen Air Speed XL Pioneer Automatic is finally in my hands. Blimey but you require the patience of a saint when buying from them. $699 against an alleged RRP $3600. Great dial, not so great Bezel but an excellent poor man's Breitling. Thanks forum for making me part with more of my children's inheritance...

Swapped it straight off the silicon and onto a nice tactical nylon for now and it's growing on me....









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

I got to hold one of these once. Rather nice piece.



pesman said:


> My TOM Revue Thommen Air Speed XL Pioneer Automatic is finally in my hands. Blimey but you require the patience of a saint when buying from them. $699 against an alleged RRP $3600. Great dial, not so great Bezel but an excellent poor man's Breitling. Thanks forum for making me part with more of my children's inheritance...
> 
> Swapped it straight off the silicon and onto a nice tactical nylon for now and it's growing on me....
> 
> ...


----------



## wickets (Mar 16, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> mihecz said:
> 
> 
> > Can't post a link due to my newbie status but Maranez has a 20 % Easter discount with a HAPPYEASTER codeon their website.
> ...


I was going to post a WTB for the squadron but now i don't need to!.... Thanks for the heads up on this


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bulova Accu Swiss 65A107 A-15 Automatic Black 40mm Watch, new, *$250*. Amazon: $399. Next eBay price: $500. List: $1,550. EDIT: They describe it as a chronograph, maybe because it appears to have pushers?

The listing says that the crystal is mineral, but according to Kohl's (and others) the crystal is sapphire and A/R coated.

Nice WUS wristshot here.

Here is a WUS mini-review.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...ic-Chronograph-Black-40mm-Watch-/262638063770


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> Bulova Accu Swiss Men's 65A107 A-15 Automatic Chronograph Black 40mm Watch, new, *$250*. Amazon: $399. Next eBay price: $500.
> 
> Here is a WUS mini-review.
> 
> ...


Good price. Not a chronograph though.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

15% off on Ebay app today.

**Starts 8AM PT on March 30, 2018***

Note, coupon is valid only via the eBay App on eligible items and applying the listed coupon code in the redemption code field.


eBay Mobile App: Extra 15% Off $50+ [ebay.com]
Coupon Code: PGETTHEAPP

Terms & Conditions

Minimum purchase of $50 or More
Maximum Value Discount at $100
Valid from 8AM PT thru 11AM PT on March 30, 2018
Excludes Coins & Paper Money, Gift Cards & Coupons, Real Estate Categories
Must be used within a single transaction (can include multiple items)
Eligible eBay Users only



*


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

There's another 15% coupon code for eBay. PSPRINGBF but it is only for select sellers. I hope this link works https://www.ebay.com/rpp/7388?_trkparms=clkid=2843475908680920091

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

I received my Dassari straps yesterday. 







The far right Momentum is on the olive green Fossil strap from the sale for color comparison. The orange Orient has the 'Army Green' Dassari Sierra and in no way, shape, or form could be considered green at any level. (Quite pleased with that, only after I ordered did I realize it said it was green). The Pulsar red second hand is on the Sierra black. It looks identical to the Dassari Baron on the Pulsar with yellow second hand. The Sierra is a softer band, and the buckle (although still massive) is a different shape. The watchless strap is a tan Baron.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Good price. Not a chronograph though.


Lol! I guess the extra 2 crowns for the internal bezels confused them!

This is a good price, but I find mine is not nearly as readable as the picture shows. The red markers don't stand out much, and the hands really need full lume.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

WTF guys???


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

thedius said:


> WTF guys???
> 
> View attachment 13019601
> 
> ...


Why shouldn't they match? They are the two threads where people are fooling themselves about how many new watches they are NOT going to be buying this year. :-d


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Why shouldn't they match? They are the two threads where people are fooling themselves about how many new watches they are NOT going to be buying this year. :-d


Too true I'm afraid. Unbeknownst to the wife I am up to 3 already this year and we are still in Q1... :roll:


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> There's another 15% coupon code for eBay. PSPRINGBF but it is only for select sellers. I hope this link works https://www.ebay.com/rpp/7388?_trkparms=clkid=2843475908680920091
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


This should be a link to the watches included in the sale.

"This Coupon is a 15% discount valid from 6:00 AM PT March 28, 2018 until 8:00 AM PT on April 1, 2018. Discount applies to the purchase price (excluding shipping, handling, and taxes) of an eligible item(s) *of $25 or more* on eBay.com, cafr.ebay.ca and ebay.ca. Eligible items are items(s) purchased from the sellers listed below. The discount will be applied to eligible item(s) only and will be *capped at a value of $50*."

Just clicking around, one store that has some interesting brands is imperial123:
http://stores.ebay.com/imperial123/


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Not sure if this is a deal or not but it's the best price I've seen on the 777. I should have ordered mine from here.
> 
> **EDIT**
> The price difference between my purchase and this one bugged me enough to request a "cancel my order". I may end up buying this one but want to make sure I'm not stuck with the more expensive one before I order this one.
> ...


Thanks Rocat! Just purchased this with the eBay app code. $200 and some change for a turtle is a great deal in my book |>


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

MaxIcon said:


> Lol! I guess the extra 2 crowns for the internal bezels confused them!
> 
> This is a good price, but I find mine is not nearly as readable as the picture shows. The red markers don't stand out much, and the hands really need full lume.


I sent mine to motor city watch works too get the hands painted white and fully lumed and also going to bead blast the case. $145. Not sure yet when I'll get it back.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> This should be a link to the watches included in the sale.
> 
> "This Coupon is a 15% discount valid from 6:00 AM PT March 28, 2018 until 8:00 AM PT on April 1, 2018. Discount applies to the purchase price (excluding shipping, handling, and taxes) of an eligible item(s) *of $25 or more* on eBay.com, cafr.ebay.ca and ebay.ca. Eligible items are items(s) purchased from the sellers listed below. The discount will be applied to eligible item(s) only and will be *capped at a value of $50*."
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Bulova 98B218 "Moonview" Accutron II - $79.00*
42mm x 12mm case (Unisex?), smooth sweep second hand, 30M WR, fixed bezel, date @ 6:00, luminescent hands and markers


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Carnival 8667 automatic - $48.15*(Only 9 left)
38mm x 10mm stainless case, Sapphire crystal (see test video), solid end links, white dial with blue hands, automatic day/date movement


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ Where the diamonds at?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*FLASH SALE
Guanqin GJ16106* (Nomos Lambda 39 homage) automatic w/power reserve dial - *$68.99* >> Coupon Code *"GUANQIN2463"* = *$59.99 *_(Thanks Ipse)_
*4 color choices *Available at this price - White/Silver, Blue/Silver Mesh, White/Black Mesh, Black/Black Mesh
42mm x 12mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, 22mm stainless steel mesh band, automatic movement with date @ 6, small seconds, and PR dial


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> *Bulova 98B218 "Moonview" Accutron II - $79.00*
> 42mm x 12mm case (Unisex?), smooth sweep second hand, 30M WR, fixed bezel, date @ 6:00, luminescent hands and markers


Great price and no tax for FBA.


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> ^ Where the diamonds at?


Detailed dial looks kinda cool but, to be fair, it says "diamands"... ;-)


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Ivan over at the Perth WAtch YouTube channel recently posted a *detailed video review of this watch* (URL: 



 ). He came away favorably impressed.



HoustonReal said:


> *FLASH SALE
> Guanqin GJ16106* (Nomos Lambda 39 homage) automatic w/power reserve dial - *$68.99* *3 color choices
> *Available at this price - Blue/Silver Mesh, White/Black Mesh, Black/Black Mesh
> 42mm x 12mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, 22mm stainless steel mesh band, automatic movement with date @ 6, small seconds, and PR dial


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

I believe Newton may have stated it best: *"For every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction."*



thedius said:


> WTF guys???


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

This Hamilton Jazzmaster GMT H32695131 is on sale again at Ashford for $499 USD with coupon code AFFJZZ499. If only it were the silver dial version...

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/jazzmaster/jazzmaster+gmt+auto/H32695131.pid


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> *FLASH SALE
> Guanqin GJ16106* (Nomos Lambda 39 homage) automatic w/power reserve dial - *$68.99* *3 color choices
> *Available at this price - Blue/Silver Mesh, White/Black Mesh, Black/Black Mesh
> 42mm x 12mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, 22mm stainless steel mesh band, automatic movement with date @ 6, small seconds, and PR dial


Got a better one for you :
59.99$ with coupon GUANQIN2463


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> *FLASH SALE
> Guanqin GJ16106* (Nomos Lambda 39 homage) automatic w/power reserve dial - *$68.99* *3 color choices
> *Available at this price - Blue/Silver Mesh, White/Black Mesh, Black/Black Mesh
> 42mm x 12mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, 22mm stainless steel mesh band, automatic movement with date @ 6, small seconds, and PR dial
> ...


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova-mens-accutron-ii-97b132-brown-leather-quartz-watch-1681911671

Not as good of a deal as the 40-something Moonview, but a good deal Onan Accutron II.
Assuming you like the gold color


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

First picture didn't show up and the forum doesn't have preview....nor can I edit..yet.


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

Ipse said:


> https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova-mens-accutron-ii-97b132-brown-leather-quartz-watch-1681911671
> 
> Not as good of a deal as the 40-something Moonview, but a good deal Onan Accutron II.
> Assuming you like the gold color





Ipse said:


> View attachment 13020831
> 
> First picture didn't show up and the forum doesn't have preview....nor can I edit..yet.


can get extra 10% w code: UO2QYENB3OUD


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Glycine Men's 40mm F104 Swiss Made Automatic Strap Watch - blue model GL0130, new, *$300 + $15 S&H* from evine. Jomashop: $380. Amazon: $456. eBay: $434. List: $1,825. When I visited their site they offered *15% off* for joining their mailing list (my browser always clears cookies on restart, fwiw).

Evine says it is sapphire crystal, and the manufacturer's page agrees (others say mineral crystal).

*3/31 UPDATE: OOS*

https://www.evine.com/Product/646-008

Image from manufacturer's page:


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ it’s sapphire


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock GAX-100MSA-4AJF, *$86* "Used - Like New" from Amazon warehouse. New price on Amazon: $138. eBay: $139.

Casio page here.

Amazon link that might work:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1522456923&sr=8-44


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Everytime I see a JazzMaster, I think of this:












Slant said:


> This Hamilton Jazzmaster GMT H32695131 is on sale again at Ashford for $499 USD with coupon code AFFJZZ499. If only it were the silver dial version...
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/jazzmaster/jazzmaster+gmt+auto/H32695131.pid


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Tissot T-Sport Seastar Chronograph $240 at Jomashop
https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0664171705701.html


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)

Drewdoog said:


> I received my Dassari straps yesterday.
> View attachment 13019441
> 
> The far right Momentum is on the olive green Fossil strap from the sale for color comparison. The orange Orient has the 'Army Green' Dassari Sierra and in no way, shape, or form could be considered green at any level. (Quite pleased with that, only after I ordered did I realize it said it was green). The Pulsar red second hand is on the Sierra black. It looks identical to the Dassari Baron on the Pulsar with yellow second hand. The Sierra is a softer band, and the buckle (although still massive) is a different shape. The watchless strap is a tan Baron.


I bought 4 myself including the one below. 2 of them are going to be used with deployant clasps and don't have buckles. I need to track down some decent deployant clasps for them.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Wenger Men's 72470 AeroGraph Vintage Black Dial Black Leather Watch, new, Swiss quartz, 42mm x 11mm, 50mm L2L, 100m WR, domed mineral crystal (though Amazon says sapphire, others say otherwise), screwback case, *$74 incl. free shipping and free returns*, plus *3% cash back* from ebates on Amazon jewelry. Oh, and *2-year Amazon Asurion warranty*. List: $275.

The stock strap looks pretty bad in the photos, though.

https://www.amazon.com/Wenger-72470-AeroGraph-Vintage-Leather/dp/B004BRAQZC/


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Evine has the G-Shock 35th anniversary red-out square DW-5635C-4CR for *$140 + $9 S&H*. Amazon: OOS. eBay: $240+.

EDIT: As noted by ManOnTime, list is $140, so not a deal, but it seems to be getting harder to find. Some say these red out watches are limited edition, but Casio's press release doesn't say.

https://www.evine.com/Product/656-933










They also have the 'circle' for the same price:
https://www.evine.com/Product/656-932


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko Prospex SSC351P1, solar, 44mm x 13.6mm, *$202* incl. free shipping. Next eBay price: $375. List: $500. Hard to find in stock, but _was_ $215 at Creation. Last I looked, ebates had *10% cash back* for Wal-Mart jewelry.

Mfg. page here.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Seiko-Prospex-SSC351P1/967381481

The same seller has it listed on eBay for the same price, fwiw:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Prospex-SSC351P1-Watch/372247323630


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Might make a nice inexpensive travel watch for someone....
https://www.amazon.com/Timex-T49974...rd_wg=3i0vF&psc=1&refRID=ZARW3YWMRM5Q340FA2W6


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

frogles said:


> HoustonReal said:
> 
> 
> > *FLASH SALE
> ...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ipse said:


> Got a better one for you :
> 59.99$ with coupon GUANQIN2463


Updated deal listing - Thanks


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

t minus said:


> Might make a nice inexpensive travel watch for someone....
> https://www.amazon.com/Timex-T49974...rd_wg=3i0vF&psc=1&refRID=ZARW3YWMRM5Q340FA2W6
> View attachment 13021359


I like my Timex watches a lot, so I bet that this is a good piece. I like the big digits. But who at Timex thought it would be a good idea to make it look like a G-Shock knockoff? I would have to erase the "SHOCK" somehow.


----------



## bobusa (Apr 17, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Evine has the G-Shock 35th anniversary red-out square for *$140 + $9 S&H*. Amazon: OOS. eBay: $240+.
> 
> https://www.evine.com/Product/656-933
> 
> ...


Do you know what is the model number for one with multi band radio controlled red out one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Only eBay users registered with an address located in the United States, Canada, Latin America, or Caribbean are eligible for the Coupon.




RyanD said:


> 15% off on Ebay app today.
> 
> **Starts 8AM PT on March 30, 2018***
> 
> ...


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Business as usual. The best prices PLUS coupons...Gotta love living in the EU..


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

therion said:


> Business as usual. The best prices PLUS coupons...Gotta love living in the EU..


Don't forget, we don't have VAT, and most eBay transactions are sales tax free.

Then again, most people here are lucky if they get 2 weeks paid vacation, and our healthcare system is a mess.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks for helping maintain perspective there, HoustonReal.

I think most people would gladly trade fewer watch bargains in exchange for boatloads more vacation and decent healthcare.

Not sure if those of us here would, but most people. 



HoustonReal said:


> Then again, most people here are lucky if they get 2 weeks paid vacation, and our healthcare system is a mess.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> Don't forget, we don't have VAT, and most eBay transactions are sales tax free.
> 
> Then again, most people here are lucky if they get 2 weeks paid vacation, and our healthcare system is a mess.


I'm pretty sure that not many US members would choose to live in my country, if they saw an example of an average slovenian paycheck


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

bobusa said:


> Do you know what is the model number for one with multi band radio controlled red out one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think an atomic version of this series exists.


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

Alpina Seastrong on Massdrop for $499.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/alpina-seastrong-diver-300-watch









Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Evine has the G-Shock 35th anniversary red-out square for *$140 + $9 S&H*. Amazon: OOS. eBay: $240+.
> 
> https://www.evine.com/Product/656-933
> 
> ...


When compared to eBay sellers it's a deal, but MSRP on these is $140.


----------



## Mitja (May 13, 2017)

therion said:


> I'm pretty sure that not many US members would choose to live in my country, if they saw an example of an average slovenian paycheck


I agree with you on that part, but not if you look at whole picture. Every corner of our globe have some pros and cons, but as long as we discuss and buy watches, we're OK.

Not getting every watch I like and prologed hunting for good price here in Slovenia makes my hobby even more "interesting".


----------



## walzon1 (Feb 3, 2018)

therion said:


> I'm pretty sure that not many US members would choose to live in my country, if they saw an example of an average slovenian paycheck


It doesn't matter what your paycheck says when your mortgage and taxes alone are 45k a year.

Sent from my Moto G4 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

walzon1 said:


> It doesn't matter what your paycheck says when your mortgage and taxes alone are 45k a year.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G4 Plus using Tapatalk


It sure as hell DOES matter....that's what got us into our last economic mess circa 2008!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Please stop the economics posts before we get chastised.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Robotaz said:


> Please stop the economics posts before we get chastised.


Exactly. The only economics we need to hear about in this thread are screaming watch deals :-!


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Seiko

Seiko Prospex PADI Recreation Blue Dial Blue Resin Strap SPB071J1

EBay item no. 222904584934

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/SEIKO-PROS...766569&hash=item33e6260ae6:g:VfQAAOSwIjVaviXY

2 instock

£699
Cheapest iv seen in the UK since I've been looking anyway, next check as pest on Amazon UK is from seller Timelounge fit £701









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Interesting
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...val-continues-led-by-pricey-mechanical-models


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

dumpweed said:


> Interesting
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...val-continues-led-by-pricey-mechanical-models


Might be another economics post but seems to me this is another indication of vast income inequality. Those at the tippy top are doing great.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

watchout said:


> I took a chance on "Hagen" model $195 originally: $48 plus tax (after extra discount for the refurbished one but with 2 years warranty)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it is going back: constant problems with Bluetooth connection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

gormless said:


> Alpina Seastrong on Massdrop for $499.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/alpina-seastrong-diver-300-watch
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


If anyone is on the fence with this one, I can guarantee it's a very solid watch and wears much smaller than 44mm due to very short lugs. I remember paying like 650 for the rubber strap version - 500 on bracelet is a great deal.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Glycine on evine channel..actually not too bad..Airman for $409.99 and Combat 6 for $309.99..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

ChronoTraveler said:


> If anyone is on the fence with this one, I can guarantee it's a very solid watch and wears much smaller than 44mm due to very short lugs. I remember paying like 650 for the rubber strap version - 500 on bracelet is a great deal.


Is there a major difference between this one Alpina AL-525BLGG4V6 Watch










Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Is there a major difference between this one Alpina AL-525BLGG4V6 Watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

ChronoTraveler said:


> If anyone is on the fence with this one, I can guarantee it's a very solid watch and wears much smaller than 44mm due to very short lugs. I remember paying like 650 for the rubber strap version - 500 on bracelet is a great deal.


Yeah and they won't be around forever. I've noticed the older styles with the rubber grip crowns are being liquidated. When they're gone, they're gone.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Yeah and they won't be around forever. I've noticed the older styles with the rubber grip crowns are being liquidated. When they're gone, they're gone.


Um... yeah they're gone - the Alpina's on Massdrop that is. The quartz is still available, but the automatic versions sold out hours ago.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Kirk B said:


> Um... yeah they're gone - the Alpina's on Massdrop that is. The quartz is still available, but the automatic versions sold out hours ago.


I mean on the clearance circuit in general. There will be more, but not for long. Nothing like the Glycine dumping.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Zenith Chronomaster El Primero Automatic Chronograph Black Dial Men's Watch Item No. 03.2040.4061/21.C496, 42mm x 14mm, *$4,995* with code *MM2ZN700*, List: $8,600. TimePiece-dot-com (which seems to simply track Joma's pre-code prices): $5,638. Amazon: $6,265. eBay price after Joma: $8,750.

Even if I can't afford it, I'm glad to live in a world where _somebody_ can afford it. Otherwise it would never have been created.

https://www.jomashop.com/zenith-watch-03-2040-4061-21-c496.html


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Citizen Eco-Drive AW1360-04E Black Dial Stainless-Steel Pilot Watch, 45mm x 13mm, 100m WR, mineral crystal, solar, *$78 incl. free shipping*. Next eBay price: $139. OOS at Amazon, Creation (last price: $98) and Long Island Watch. List: $195 (according to AreaTrend). $98 on AreaTrend's own site.

Creation says it has a domed (or, rather, "curve") crystal. Here is a closeup of the crystal. Domed or not?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Me...ack-Stainless-Steel-Diving-Watch/132489086339

Image from Long Island Watch (where it's OOS at $139):


----------



## mrb12186 (Nov 29, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive AW1360-04E Black Dial Stainless-Steel Pilot Watch, 45mm x 13mm, 100m WR, mineral crystal, solar, *$78 incl. free shipping*. Next eBay price: $139. OOS at Amazon, Creation (last price: $98) and Long Island Watch. List: $195 (according to AreaTrend). $98 on AreaTrend's own site.
> 
> Creation says it has a domed (or, rather, "curve") crystal. Here is a closeup of the crystal. Domed or not?
> 
> ...


I have the AW1361, essentially the same watch but grey dial with orange hour markers. The crystal is flat but it is thick and rises a fair bit above the case.

I hated the strap that comes with it but I put it on a leather nato and it was my daily driver for a long time. I'd say it's a good deal at $78.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Certified has the Citizen Eco-Drive World Perpetual A-T, radio controlled, blue dial, model CB0160-51L, for $293.99 with coupon code 'PAYPAL10'

Be Frugal rebate takes it to $285.17.

If it didn't overlap so much with the Casio Edifice World Time watch I recently bought and like, I'd be clicking the "buy" button.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...l-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-cb0160-51l.html


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive AW1360-04E Black Dial Stainless-Steel Pilot Watch, 45mm x 13mm, 100m WR, mineral crystal, solar, *$78 incl. free shipping*. Next eBay price: $139. OOS at Amazon, Creation (last price: $98) and Long Island Watch. List: $195 (according to AreaTrend). $98 on AreaTrend's own site.
> 
> Creation says it has a domed (or, rather, "curve") crystal. Here is a closeup of the crystal. Domed or not?
> 
> ...


Good deal when they go below $80


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> Yeah and they won't be around forever. I've noticed the older styles with the rubber grip crowns are being liquidated. When they're gone, they're gone.


Is there something wrong with the rubber grip crowns.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Not affordable, per se, but 18k gold and one of the nicest ladies watches I've seen in a while.

33mm width.

$1995 with code "AFFCLASS1995"

https://www.ashford.com/us/MOA10077...nd+Mercier+MOA10077+for+$1,995&PubCID=1899918


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Some interesting Tissot Quickster ETA quartz watches on flash sale (exp. 4/3) at Jomashop, all under $200.

(EDIT: removed extra photo of quickster models)

For example:
Tissot Quickster Silver Dial Men's Watch T0954101703700, 42mm x 10.7mm, 100m WR, sapphire crystal, screw down crown, *$140 with code VD2TI35*. Amazon: $192. After Jomashop, the next ebay price is $199.

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0954101703700.html


----------



## Everett464 (Nov 27, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Creation says it has a domed (or, rather, "curve") crystal. Here is a closeup of the crystal. Domed or not?


It's raised. Definitely not curved.

Also, beautiful watch, but it wears every bit of that 45 mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Well, another month has come and gone.

They say March comes in like a lion and out like a lamb, and this March lived up to that. It started out strong, but slowed as the month progressed. Though having three more days than February, March saw only *281* deals posted, down *20* from from the previous month's total. To date there have been *865 *deals posted. As a whole, the average percentage savings was down as well, *49.96%*, down *10.38% *from February's *60.34%.*

Today is April Fool's, but the stats below are not tricks. *61* different brands from *41* retailers are reflected here, and since there are so many I will not be listing a "largest" and "smallest" deal for each. Instead, if anyone wants to know the statistic for a particular brand, say so and I'll be glad to share it.

Before we get to the statistics, let's remember a few things:


I based these calculations on new watches only.
I didn't include used watches or accessories.
I only included deals with links.
Prices include any applicable coupons/rebates that were available at the time, and listed in the post.
The retail price used was either the retail price listed on the selling website, or found on the manufacturer's site.
Currency, if not in USD was converted to USD using Google's currency exchange calculator on the date the deal was posted.
"Largest" and "Smallest" deal is *based solely on the percentage savings from listed retail*. I do not make subjective determinations on the brands perceived value. That is up to you, the reader.

OK, here we go!


*Deals:* 281 (-20)
*Number of Brands:* 61
*Brand With Most Deals:*  Seiko - 37
*Total of Deal Price:* $295,996.99 (+$150,918.89)
*Total of Retail Price:* $591,497.48 (+$225,686.52)
*Difference:* $295,500.49
*Average Savings:* 49.96%
*Most deals posted by:* BostonCharlie, 86.
*Retailer with most deals:* eBay, 103
*Retailer with most deals not eBay:* Amazon, 38
*Largest Deal:* Invicta Russian Diver 1088. $107.34/$1995 (94.62%) posted by Kirk B. https://goo.gl/qRTyTW
*Largest Deal Runner Up:* Cross Palatino. $10/$155 (93.55%) posted by smallwrist. https://goo.gl/eK5cSr
*Smallest Deal: *Seiko Prospex PADI SPB071J1. $980.56/$850 (-15.46%) posted by aboutTIME1028 https://goo.gl/ydRXUr
*Smallest Deal Runner Up:* Casio G-Shock DW-5635C-4CR. $140/$140 (0.0%). Posted by BostonCharlie. https://goo.gl/jffNH3

February's Stats:


ManOnTime said:


> *Deals:* 301 (+19)
> *Total of Deal Price:* $145,078.10 (+$35,291.98)
> *Total of Retail Price:* $365,810.96 (+$47,550.06)
> *Average Savings:* 60.34% (-5.16%)
> ...


January's Stats:


ManOnTime said:


> *Deals:* 282
> *Cost to buy every deal:* $109,786.12
> *Retail cost of every deal:* $318,260.90
> *Average deal savings:* 65.5%
> ...


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko SRPC25K Automatic, new, 4R36 movement, Prospex turtle in new deep blue colorway. 45mm x 13mm, 200m WR, *$315* from areatrend's ebay store (same price from areatrend on Amazon). Next ebay price: $399.
> 
> WUS watch discussion: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/offi...c25-srpc23-thread-post-your-pics-4616873.html
> 
> ...


The related Seiko SRPC23K is being sold by Areatrend on ebay for $338, which is the cheapest I've seen:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...ess-Steel-Automatic-Diving-Watch/142708882572

Having said that, the J1 version (SRPC23J1) is being offered by Gnomon for only $380, which is by far the cheapest I've seen for the JDM version:

Seiko Watches - Prospex Turtle 200M Automatic Anthracite Ref. SRPC23J1

(kind of surprising, as I seldom find Gnomon to be the cheapest option)

I won't even touch the debate about which is better, but to explain, generally with Seiko the J versions are the Japan domestic versions (perhaps produced in Japan) and the K versions are the export versions (perhaps produced outside of Japan). Some prefer one or the other. I haven't really seen a difference, but YMMV.

Adding a pic:









If you are wondering how this differs from the SRPC777, it has an "anthracite" face, which I think in this case is a fancy word for grey.

I'm such a sucker I bought one.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

ToM is offering $25 credit for every $100 spent today, with a max allowed credit of $300. That means $1200 would be the sweet spot to take full advantage of this deal and also means there are a few Ball Trainmaster Worldtime COSC chronometers that would net @ around $950 after the credit, but before any cash back, tax or shipping: https://www.touchofmodern.com/stores/auto-mechanical


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*FLASH SALE - New Color Added - White dial/Silver SS case and band
Guanqin GJ16106* (Nomos Lambda 39 homage) automatic w/power reserve dial - *$68.99* >> Coupon Code *"GUANQIN2463"* = *$59.99 *_(Thanks Ipse)_
*4 color choices *Available at this price - White/Silver, Blue/Silver Mesh, White/Black Mesh, Black/Black Mesh
42mm x 12mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, 22mm stainless steel mesh band, automatic movement with date @ 6, small seconds, and PR dial


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> ToM is offering $25 credit for every $100 spent today, with a max allowed credit of $300. That means $1200 would be the sweet spot to take full advantage of this deal and also means there are a few Ball Trainmaster Worldtime COSC chronometers that would net @ around $950 after the credit, but before any cash back, tax or shipping: https://www.touchofmodern.com/stores/auto-mechanical


10% cash back from TopCashBack. There is a Ball 3000m dive watch that looks like a good price.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> ToM is offering $25 credit for every $100 spent today, with a max allowed credit of $300. That means $1200 would be the sweet spot to take full advantage of this deal and also means there are a few Ball Trainmaster Worldtime COSC chronometers that would net @ around $950 after the credit, but before any cash back, tax or shipping: https://www.touchofmodern.com/stores/auto-mechanical


It doesn't appear that it's discounted. It appears to really be a store credit. I don't want to pay full price and be stuck with store credit. Am I mistaken?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Robotaz said:


> It doesn't appear that it's discounted. It appears to really be a store credit. I don't want to pay full price and be stuck with store credit. Am I mistaken?


That's also how I interpreted it. Not the best deal, unless you get a screamer of a watch deal to begin with.

Who knows if/when you'll ever find another watch deal on ToM.


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

any Easter strap sales?


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Maybe a deal. This eBay listing by blinq looks a little odd. I've seen blinq around, and their profile looks good -- lots of legit, positive "seller" feedback.

The listing title is "Massdrop x Noble X Universal IEMs," which turn out to be "In Ear Monitor" headphones.

But the listing photo is a Ball, and the details say Ball NM1080C-S2-BK, "Open Box | 30-Day Money-Back Guarantee". Price: *$765, incl. free shipping and free returns*. Next eBay price is $1,065 for brand new. List: $2,299 (per mfg.). Blinq says the list is $1,135.

Googling around, the titular IEMs run ~$250, so the listing price squares better with an open box Ball than with IEMs. Especially if blinq is basing their discount on a low list price.

At the right price, I could learn to love that Union Pacific shield. Here is the manufacturer's page, which says: "Engineer Master II Union Pacific Big Boy ... Limited Edition of 999 pieces, 46mm, 100m"

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Massdrop-x-Noble-X-Universal-IEMs/352304428369










Overexposed lume shot (linked from Right Time) -- def. flat tritium tubes:


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Who knows if/when you'll ever find another watch deal on ToM.


lol, not sure if you were joking. They'll probably have more tomorrow.


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> lol, not sure if you were joking. They'll probably have more tomorrow.


Been there already. The right way to put it is: are you going to find another ToM deal that you like within 3 months?
If the store credit wasn't expiring, it would be good for me.
I bought a Frederique Constant Moonphase in December that gave me $300 store credit valid for 90 days. Well, I struggled to find a watch not too expensive that I liked within those 90 days. 
I ended up getting an Hamilton pioneer that I did not like nor wanted that much, 10 days before my store credit expired. 
I will not go through the store credit route again.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

kimloris said:


> Been there already. The right way to put it is: are you going to find another ToM deal that you like within 3 months?
> If the store credit wasn't expiring, it would be good for me.
> I bought a Frederique Constant Moonphase in December that gave me $300 store credit valid for 90 days. Well, I struggled to find a watch not too expensive that I liked within those 90 days.
> I ended up getting an Hamilton pioneer that I did not like nor wanted that much, 10 days before my store credit expired.
> I will not go through the store credit route again.


Yep. This is what I meant. :-!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

kimloris said:


> Been there already. The right way to put it is: are you going to find another ToM deal that you like within 3 months?
> If the store credit wasn't expiring, it would be good for me.
> I bought a Frederique Constant Moonphase in December that gave me $300 store credit valid for 90 days. Well, I struggled to find a watch not too expensive that I liked within those 90 days.
> I ended up getting an Hamilton pioneer that I did not like nor wanted that much, 10 days before my store credit expired.
> I will not go through the store credit route again.


Ouch. I didn't know it expires. Not cool.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Walmart.com has good discounts on CASIO watches including G shocks but across many models.Too many to list.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

James Haury said:


> Walmart.com has good discounts on CASIO watches including G shocks but across many models.Too many to list.


https://www.walmart.com/browse/jewelry/casio-watches/3891_3906_2242838_9536296


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

mrb12186 said:


> I have the AW1361, essentially the same watch but grey dial with orange hour markers. The crystal is flat but it is thick and rises a fair bit above the case.
> 
> I hated the strap that comes with it but I put it on a leather nato and it was my daily driver for a long time. I'd say it's a good deal at $78.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here! Amazing watch and I thought it was a good deal at ~$100. I prefer our orange coloring and it looks great with a bunch of NATOs. I take it with me practically everywhere.

I like it on these two a lot














But feel it was _made_ to be on this strap!


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> https://www.walmart.com/browse/jewelry/casio-watches/3891_3906_2242838_9536296


They sell the watch worn by Pope Francis, for under $10.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

agrberg said:


> Same here! Amazing watch and I thought it was a good deal at ~$100. I prefer our orange coloring and it looks great with a bunch of NATOs. I take it with me practically everywhere.
> 
> I like it on these two a lot
> View attachment 13025849
> ...


Yeah that third strap is tops

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Not a deal.



ki6h said:


> They sell the watch worn by Pope Francis, for under $10. ...


The other day I stumbled across an Islamic prayer watch by Casio (CPW500H-1AV) with a compass and five alarms. So, is this a host-themed Eucharist watch? If so, shouldn't it have Roman numerals? ;-)

This is so golden, I thought it might be photoshopped. But searching google images reveals other examples of Papal timekeeping.

http://media02.radiovaticana.va/photo/2017/06/18/AP4028943_Articolo.jpg
https://www.ilmessaggero.it/photos/MED/24/06/2092406_papa1.jpg

Before I get flamed, I went to a Catholic (Jesuit) high school, so I have some prerogative. Even if I'm not Catholic. ;-)

Happy Easter!

UPDATE: wanted to add this detail shot for the record. Source. Linked from. Looks more like the Casio above than a Swatch. 








In the above Reddit thread, one user suggests that it's a small-numeral version of the above Casio model MQ24-7B. Nice looking, 35mm x 7.5mm and only *$11.50*:


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Zenith Chronomaster El Primero Automatic Chronograph Black Dial Men's Watch Item No. 03.2040.4061/21.C496, 42mm x 14mm, *$4,995* with code *MM2ZN700*, List: $8,600. TimePiece-dot-com (which seems to simply track Joma's pre-code prices): $5,638. Amazon: $6,265. eBay price after Joma: $8,750.
> 
> Even if I can't afford it, I'm glad to live in a world where _somebody_ can afford it. Otherwise it would never have been created.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/zenith-watch-03-2040-4061-21-c496.html


If I'm going to pay $5000 for a watch I would at least like for it to be an attractive one. That thing is just hideous.


----------



## kimloris (Jul 28, 2017)

ki6h said:


> They sell the watch worn by Pope Francis, for under $10.


That's not a deal, that's a freaking miracle !


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

kimloris said:


> Been there already. The right way to put it is: are you going to find another ToM deal that you like within 3 months?
> If the store credit wasn't expiring, it would be good for me.
> I bought a Frederique Constant Moonphase in December that gave me $300 store credit valid for 90 days. Well, I struggled to find a watch not too expensive that I liked within those 90 days.
> I ended up getting an Hamilton pioneer that I did not like nor wanted that much, 10 days before my store credit expired.
> I will not go through the store credit route again.





Hotblack Desiato said:


> That's also how I interpreted it. Not the best deal, unless you get a screamer of a watch deal to begin with.
> 
> Who knows if/when you'll ever find another watch deal on ToM.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

12% cash back on many stores. Overstock is a good place to look, especially since you can use a 12% or 15% coupon.

https://www.ebates.com/april-flash-sale.htm


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> Glycine on evine channel..actually not too bad..Airman for $409.99 and Combat 6 for $309.99..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I recall, there's another discount for first time users as well?


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

RyanD said:


> 12% cash back on many stores. Overstock is a good place to look, especially since you can use a 12% or 15% coupon.
> 
> https://www.ebates.com/april-flash-sale.htm


Bertucci B1-T for 69.99 at Sierra trading Post, they also have 12% cash back through Ebates.

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/b...-analog-field-watch-41mm-nylon-strap~p~387jd/

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

I've seen some sales for Alpina Smart Watches. I just found that they're doing a Kickstarter now - AlpinerX - The Most Beautiful Outdoors Smartwatch So, if you're looking for a smart watch you might find this interesting. Current pledges are at 40% off of expected retail.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

ki6h said:


> They sell the watch worn by Pope Francis, for under $10.


I think it's actually a Swatch, though it would be cool to have a Casio nicknamed "the Pope".


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

cuica said:


> I think it's actually a Swatch, though it would be cool to have a Casio nicknamed "the Pope".


The Pontiff would be better

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Just received a Massdrop notice for Victorinox Infantry Vintage Chrono Quartz Watch. Opening price is at 129.

Specs

Victorinox
Movement: Quartz
Case material: Stainless steel
Crystal: Sapphire
Caseback: Solid
Date display
Chronograph
Case diameter: 40 mm
Case thickness: 11 mm
Lug width: 23 mm
Lug-to-lug: 47 mm
Water resistance: 100 m (330 ft


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

RyanD said:


> 12% cash back on many stores. Overstock is a good place to look, especially since you can use a 12% or 15% coupon.
> 
> https://www.ebates.com/april-flash-sale.htm


This brought the price of the Eco-Drive Promaster to *$110*delivered after cashback ($147 before any applied discounts). Nice price for a backup-beater for my beater-back up SKX. Not a big discount over readily available prices elsewhere (available for $133 as linked upthread), but just enough to get me to pick one up for poops and giggles. Thanks.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> Bertucci B1-T for 69.99 at Sierra trading Post, they also have 12% cash back through Ebates.
> 
> https://www.sierratradingpost.com/b...-analog-field-watch-41mm-nylon-strap~p~387jd/
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


I would warn against this one. The first one had some serious cosmetic issues. The second one looks good, but it is loosing time (hours over a weekend). I swapped in a fresh battery and that didn't help.

Edit for clarity: 
I was warning against the deal from Sierra Trading Post and not warning against this particular watch or the Bertucci brand in general. I can say that 2/2 watches from the same vendor being defective for different reasons is highly suspect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

15% off at ShopWorn and free 2 day shipping, code "SPRING15". They pretty regularly have 15% off sales. Lots of Graham, U-Boat, Alpina, and Ball watches. The Piaget sales (prices drop to around $12K) are pretty amazing for some really amazing watches. This Victorinox kind of jumps out at me though for this affordables thread: VICTORINOX SWISS ARMY - Infantry Vintage Mechanical Black Dial, Black Leather Strap, Case size 44mm - 241377, $1,095 retail, $248 after code and 2.5% eBates. Pretty good for a hand wound Swiss mechanical

https://www.shopworn.com/product/victorinox-swiss-army-infantry-vintage-mechanical-black-dial/

I have had good dealings with ShopWorn.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Sporkboy said:


> I would warn against this one. The first one had some serious cosmetic issues. The second one looks good, but it is loosing time (hours over a weekend). I swapped in a fresh battery and that didn't help.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yikes. Thanks for the heads up.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

I just wanted to say thank you to the OP on this one. I have had my eye on it for several years.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

Not sure if this fits on the Affordable Watches thread, but MassDrop has a good price ($700) for the extremely popular Junghans Max Bill automatic, one of the most classic Bauhaus watches. They have a number of variations for sale.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

VaEagle said:


> Not sure if this fits on the Affordable Watches thread, but MassDrop has a good price ($700) for the extremely popular Junghans Max Bill automatic, one of the most classic Bauhaus watches. They have a number of variations for sale.


Just an a PSA for those that may not know. The 38mm Max Bill wears small. It is thin, light, and very short lugs so on my 7.25" wrist it felt tiny (I am used to wearing modern divers) so it was a very short lived experience for me. But if you have smaller wrists and are concerned that the 38mm will be too big....don't worry.....I think this will fit you fine. Nice looking watch though.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

What does a man's watch say about the man?

In this case, I love how this simple Casio seems to reflect the Pope's values.

The man took a vow of poverty as a young man. Now, with all the riches of the Catholic Church at his disposal, he wears a $10 watch.

Respect.

(and, no, this post is not intended as a comment on any particular religion or on religion itself)



ki6h said:


> They sell the watch worn by Pope Francis, for under $10.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Citizen Men's Promaster JP3040-59E Silver Stainless-Steel Dive Watch, new, mineral crystal, *$200* from AreaTrend on eBay. I posted this model in December at $230. Seems to be ~$300+ everywhere else, even on AreaTrend's site. List: $720.

Nice WUS photos here (esp. the blue + green lume shot).

Some details from Skywatches (where it's OOS):

Case Diameter: 50mm inclusive of two sensor, 
Case Diameter: 44mm exclusive of two sensor
bezel 42mm
Caliber: Citizen C900 quartz Made in Japan
Bracelet/Band: Heavy solid link band with signed flip lock, *diver extension* and double push button clasp; 
Water resistance to 200 meters/ 20 bars/ 660 feet
Dial: Black dial with highly luminous hands and hour markers
*Altitude measurement*: -300m to 6,300m (unit: 5m) 
*Depth measurement*: 1m to 80m (unit: 0.1m) 
*Temperature measurement* -9.9 degree to 40 degree 
Altitude memo function 
Depth, diver time and rapid ascent alarm 
Log memo function 
Water resistant to 200 meters 
Accuracy +/-20 sec. per month

Funny about the rapid ascent alarm -- could you even hear it under water?

Creation (OOS) also has product details.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Me...lver-Stainless-Steel-Dress-Watch/132415079472


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Citizen Eco-Drive AT9030-80L Men's 44mm World Time Atomic Watch, *$209* incl. shipping, 30 day returns. A throwback to those glorious ~$200 AT deals. This looks like the model that was being sold at Costco. Next ebay price: $230, so more of a bargain than a deal.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Ec...Time-Atomic-Watch-NWT-SHIPS-FREE/112910720639


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> I would warn against this one. The first one had some serious cosmetic issues. The second one looks good, but it is loosing time (hours over a weekend). I swapped in a fresh battery and that didn't help.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm, I hope the one I just bought works out better. I got this one with the 15% eBay code posted last week. It seems there's been some inconsistency with quality control but I've heard the newer ones are very robust, we'll see how it works out, so far so good though.


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

...


----------



## scottjkr1975 (Oct 29, 2014)

Just got one of these and finally got the very large bracelet resized. I love the smooth sweeping seconds hand. This is well worth the $79 for a quality watch from Bulova on a bracelet, with the Accutron II movement!


HoustonReal said:


> *Bulova 98B218 "Moonview" Accutron II - $79.00*
> 42mm x 12mm case (Unisex?), smooth sweep second hand, 30M WR, fixed bezel, date @ 6:00, luminescent hands and markers


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Just an a PSA for those that may not know. The 38mm Max Bill wears small. It is thin, light, and very short lugs so on my 7.25" wrist it felt tiny (I am used to wearing modern divers) so it was a very short lived experience for me. But if you have smaller wrists and are concerned that the 38mm will be too big....don't worry.....I think this will fit you fine. Nice looking watch though.


And having a vintage Max Bill of 34-36mm(?) I'll agree that it wears small compared to modern watches, but it wears very vintage! Remembering that 60's and 70's watches just were smaller. It's only fairly recently that, other than pocket watches on a wrist band, watches were 45-50mm.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

john_s said:


> Hmm, I hope the one I just bought works out better. I got this one with the 15% eBay code posted last week. It seems there's been some inconsistency with quality control but I've heard the newer ones are very robust, we'll see how it works out, so far so good though.
> 
> View attachment 13028751
> 
> ...


If you got it from a source other than Sierra Trading then you should be fine. I am sure they are fine watches, but the ones that ST are selling may be rejects or something.

I would absolutely buy another Bertucci, but I won't be buying from This particular vendor again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

fearlessleader said:


> And having a vintage Max Bill of 34-36mm(?) I'll agree that it wears small compared to modern watches, but it wears very vintage! Remembering that 60's and 70's watches just were smaller. It's only fairly recently that, other than pocket watches on a wrist band, watches were 45-50mm.


Except seiko divers and pilots watches, which were always larger than average

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Amazing deal on a beautiful Swiss watch that has been on my short list: Longines Legend Diver date on strap. Retail is $2,300, normal grey market is $1,550. One left (I just bought the other one) at $1,299 on Amazon with two year Asurion warranty (not great, but better than buying near retail from an AD). My Amazon store card took off another 5% and there is 3.5% cash back from Befrugal and eBates. Total cost for me should end up around $1,189, which is MUCH better than Jomashop and your other grey market dealers and even better than used prices.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...c34-5a73-ba0e-9e59e4ec322b&pf_rd_i=6358540011


----------



## sunny1710 (Mar 30, 2018)

Skagen has Skagen Hybrid Smartwatch on sale for $125 - $56 with promo code *APRIL18 *= $69. Shipping is free. Thanks daisybeetle

Available Styles ($69 each after promo code APRIL18):
Signatur Steel-Mesh (SKT1113P, 42mm)
Hald Grey Leather (SKT1207P, 40mm)
Signatur Black Leather (SKT1112P, 42mm)
Signatur Dark Brown Leather (SKT1111P, 42mm)
Hald Tan Leather (SKT1204P, 40mm)


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> If you got it from a source other than Sierra Trading then you should be fine. I am sure they are fine watches, but the ones that ST are selling may be rejects or something.
> 
> I would absolutely buy another Bertucci, but I won't be buying from This particular vendor again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've bought a couple of Bertucci watches from Sierra Trading Post, and they were perfect. It sounds like you just got unlucky, but the vendor is very reputable. They are owned by TJMaxx. I'm just trying to add some reason to the discussion of Bertucci watches at Sierra Trading Post. Both of mine are perfect, and I haven't seen any other complaints other than yours, so it's more than likely some bad luck rather than the vendor selling seconds.​


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Very decent deal on an in-house vintage inspired piece from Alpina.

Shopworn.com lists the AL-710KM4E6 for $895. Back out 15% with the code "SPRING15" and 4% cash back via DollarDig.com nets this at $795.60 for a $1,999.40 / 71.5% discount from list!

Only downside is the 21mm lug width 

https://www.shopworn.com/product/alpina-alpiner-automatic-mens-watch-al-710km4e6/










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Kirk B said:


> Amazing deal on a beautiful Swiss watch that has been on my short list: Longines Legend Diver date on strap. Retail is $2,300, normal grey market is $1,550. One left (I just bought the other one) at $1,299 on Amazon with two year Asurion warranty (not great, but better than buying near retail from an AD). My Amazon store card took off another 5% and there is 3.5% cash back from Befrugal and eBates. Total cost for me should end up around $1,189, which is MUCH better than Jomashop and your other grey market dealers and even better than used prices.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...c34-5a73-ba0e-9e59e4ec322b&pf_rd_i=6358540011
> 
> View attachment 13028973


It's with a brand new seller who has no feedback...

Hope this works out for you

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> It's with a brand new seller who has no feedback...
> 
> Hope this works out for you


Yup, I noticed the same thing before I purchased. Pretty much all that seller has on Amazon is Longines watches. Still it's purchased through Amazon, so I have zero worries. There is a 30 day return period and I feel confident that Amazon will have my back...

Last watch is sold now, price is back up to $1,551.


----------



## LabiVila (Apr 2, 2018)

Certina Men's DS First 41mm Steel Bracelet Quartz Watch C014.417.11.051.01is *$265 on eBay* while it is *$320 on amazon*.


----------



## Matruchoti (Feb 11, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive AT9030-80L Men's 44mm World Time Atomic Watch, *$209* incl. shipping, 30 day returns. A throwback to those glorious ~$200 AT deals. This looks like the model that was being sold at Costco. Next ebay price: $230, so more of a bargain than a deal.


Bought it for $192 with eBay 15%off. Great watch

Enviado desde mi Moto G (4) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

hifi_hound said:


> I've bought a couple of Bertucci watches from Sierra Trading Post, and they were perfect. It sounds like you just got unlucky, but the vendor is very reputable. They are owned by TJMaxx. I'm just trying to add some reason to the discussion of Bertucci watches at Sierra Trading Post. Both of mine are perfect, and I haven't seen any other complaints other than yours, so it's more than likely some bad luck rather than the vendor selling seconds.​


Thank you for adding your experiences here. I only have my own and it is good to hear that my experience hasn't been universal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Armourlite Isobrite Master Diver Series ISO504 Tritium Diver T100 Watch, sapphire crystal, Swiss quartz, 300m WR, screw back case, uses both tritium lume and applied lume, "new with tags" from a small seller for *$225*. However, they don't accept returns. Amazon: $477. List: $530 from mfg.

*4/3 UPDATE*: the seller relisted it with a new, lower price. It was $250 OBO. Now $225 firm. The ebay link, below, points to the new listing.

The watch has a bronze/black color scheme and a textured dial. This wasn't obvious to me from the seller's photos but it shows up in the review, below, and in other photos online.

I like that they combined tritium lume with applied lume. Seems like that would yield optimal readability under various lighting conditions.

Watch review here. Mfg. page here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/263585491429?ViewItem=&item=263585491429










From mfg. page:


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Seiko Prospex Turtle Automatic Diver SRP779 - $221.39 with code PTAKE10NOW

https://www.ebay.com/itm/272948374360


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive AT9030-80L Men's 44mm World Time Atomic Watch, *$209* incl. shipping, 30 day returns. A throwback to those glorious ~$200 AT deals. This looks like the model that was being sold at Costco. Next ebay price: $230, so more of a bargain than a deal.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Ec...Time-Atomic-Watch-NWT-SHIPS-FREE/112910720639


Ah damn, where is that 20% coupon when you need it...oh, I used it. Several times over 
Still, one of the watches on my list.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

BostonCharlie said:


> Wenger Men's 72470 AeroGraph Vintage Black Dial Black Leather Watch, new, Swiss quartz, 42mm x 11mm, 50mm L2L, 100m WR, domed mineral crystal (though Amazon says sapphire, others say otherwise), screwback case, *$74 incl. free shipping and free returns*, plus *3% cash back* from ebates on Amazon jewelry. Oh, and *2-year Amazon Asurion warranty*. List: $275.
> 
> The stock strap looks pretty bad in the photos, though.
> 
> ...


I know the spelling is a little different, but every time I see this brand, I think this:









Pvt. John Winger from "Stripes".


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Seiko Orange Samurai SRPC07 is *$267.29* with coupon *PTAKE10NOW*, and could go lower with eBay Bucks and cashback. I bought one from this seller last week and really enjoy it. Great watch for the summer.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Prospex-Orange-Dial-Stainless-Steel-MenS-Watch-Srpc07/273068484316


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Here's a good looking used Citizen F100 for $500 on ebay. I love mine!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Sa...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Ziptie said:


> Here's a good looking used Citizen F100 for $500 on ebay. I love mine!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Sa...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


Or is it yours? Regardless, $500 is the starting bid, so no way of determining if this is a "bargain" or not. This is also why auction-type listings are discouraged in this thread (so that the thread doesn't deteriorate into a platform of "self-shilling").


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Here is eBay's link to the watches being sold by PTAKE10NOW sellers at eBay.

Where I found:
JeanRichard Terrascope Men's Automatic Watch 60500-11-001-002, $690 before discount, (EDIT -- thanks cgrey2 *$640* *after discount*. Sold by thewatchoutlet. Next new eBay price: $1,200. List: $3,500.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/JeanRichar...Watch-60500-11-001-002-BRAND-NEW/162926717669


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Or is it yours? Regardless, $500 is the starting bid, so no way of determining if this is a "bargain" or not. This is also why auction-type listings are discouraged in this thread (so that the thread doesn't deteriorate into a platform of "self-shilling").


Definitely not mine, mine has a scratch! ;-) It's been listed and had no bids at least twice now, so odds are pretty good, unless there's a higher reserve price.

That said, point taken on auctions. Totally makes sense.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Frederique Constant FC-303S5B6 is *$331.19* with coupon *PTAKE10NOW*, and could go lower with eBay Bucks and cashback. Black version (FC-303B5B6) is a couple dollars cheaper.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Frederique...ther-Strap-MenS-Watch-Fc-303S5B6/263265887930
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Frederique...al-Leather-MenS-Watch-Fc-303B5B6/263265887675


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

The discount is capped at $50, so the price would be $640. Not a bad price, but not the lowest it has been either. Ashford was selling that watch for $549 in March, although they are not currently offering it at that price.



BostonCharlie said:


> Here is eBay's link to the watches being sold by PTAKE10NOW sellers at eBay.
> 
> Where I found:
> JeanRichard Terrascope Men's Automatic Watch 60500-11-001-002, $690 before discount, *$621* *after discount*. Sold by thewatchoutlet. Next new eBay price: $1,200. List: $3,500.
> ...


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

The Pepsi Samurai is available for $233 shipped from ebay seller certified-watch-store after the ptake10now coupon.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Pros...377665&hash=item3f8e8c28bd:g:FIQAAOSwg8taKsGh


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

The limited edition Bulova 63A119 A-15 Reproduction is available once again in manufacturer refurbished form.

$299.99

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/112912408744

Still loving mine:









The non LE versions are also available for the same price:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/292509569419

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/292509569972

The experience with refurbished items from this vendor has been mostly positive here on the forum with customer service handling any problems satisfactorily.

A reminder for those who missed who missed the discussions back in 2016 when they were available new:

It has been confirmed that the LE version houses an ETA 2824 while the other two use Sellita SW-200s.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation

$388 with code "*DMKHAK388"*.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...=422A5CEB6990C9913A170ECF845B9C7E.prd-store41


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Oris Artelier skeleton

$799 with code "*DMORIS799"*.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...translucent+skeleton/01734768440510752170.pid


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Barry S said:


> The limited edition Bulova 63A119 A-15 Reproduction is available once again in manufacturer refurbished form.
> 
> $299.99
> 
> ...


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

Barry S said:


> The limited edition Bulova 63A119 A-15 Reproduction is available once again in manufacturer refurbished form.
> 
> $299.99
> 
> ...


Looks like I missed the LE by a matter of minutes..darn.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

BudLynn said:


> Looks like I missed the LE by a matter of minutes..darn.





TheSanDiegan said:


>


Sorry about that but here's a consolation prize:

Still available is this Valjoux 7750 based Bulova Accutron Gemini Chronograph for $319.99.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302692632039










This is the best price I've seen since it briefly dipped below $300 over two years ago from the old Watchery.


----------



## LabiVila (Apr 2, 2018)

Is the Jean Richard terrascope watch posted by BostonCharlie worth buying ? Specifically this model ? Is this a must have or just a regular deal ?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

LabiVila said:


> Is the Jean Richard terrascope watch posted by BostonCharlie worth buying ? Specifically this model ? Is this a must have or just a regular deal ?


As someone else has already mentioned, the price has been (recently) cheaper. It's your call only as to whether it's a "must have".


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Barry S said:


> Sorry about that but here's a consolation prize:
> 
> Still available is this Valjoux 7750 based Bulova Accutron Gemini Chronograph for $319.99.
> 
> ...


I own this watch and this is a really good price especially considering it has a valjoux 7750 movement. It keeps great time, I always get compliments on it, and I paid a good but more than this. The finish looks as good as it did when I first got it and the band is nice and comfortable after it broke in. Only complaint I have which is very very minor is the rotor is rather noisy which is I know is part of the valjoux 7750.

Great deal!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

BostonCharlie said:


> Here is eBay's link to the watches being sold by PTAKE10NOW sellers at eBay.
> 
> Where I found:
> JeanRichard Terrascope Men's Automatic Watch 60500-11-001-002, $690 before discount, (EDIT -- thanks cgrey2 *$640* *after discount*. Sold by thewatchoutlet. Next new eBay price: $1,200. List: $3,500.
> ...


Yet people make fun of Invicta for their fake MSRPs, lol.


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

I think it is well worth the price, even if the eBay price isn't the cheapest it has been. If you are patient, you can get various Terrascope models between $500-650. There are quite a few combinations of dial color, bezel color, dial texture, etc. I'd do some research and decide which appeals to you. Be aware, it is physically substantial watch.



LabiVila said:


> Is the Jean Richard terrascope watch posted by BostonCharlie worth buying ? Specifically this model ? Is this a must have or just a regular deal ?


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

LabiVila said:


> Is the Jean Richard terrascope watch posted by BostonCharlie worth buying ? Specifically this model ? Is this a must have or just a regular deal ?


I own it. If you love beautiful cases, it is worth having, imho:


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

People were actually paying substantially more for the same watch a few years ago. Big difference.



Thrax said:


> Yet people make fun of Invicta for their fake MSRPs, lol.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Thrax said:


> Yet people make fun of Invicta for their fake MSRPs, lol.


I think there is a big difference in quality, materials, and prestige between the two. Invicta's are probably priced right at 10% of MSRP and not a bargain, while these JeanRichard watches are quite a steal at 20% of MSRP. I went into an AD recently and took off my JeanRichard Hokusai to try on some Omega's. The salesmen were very interested in the JR, had never seen one before, and were impressed by the quality, aesthetics, and case design. These are folks that deal with high priced watches every day, all day. What would have been their reaction to an Invicta on my wrist? It's not just about marketing though - the JR prestige is earned for a reason...

So, YES, keep your eyes out for deals on JR watches and snatch one up if you can. Me personally, I'd have a hard time paying $650 for a watch that I know was just $550 at Ashford. Unless you MUST have this color combination, then I'd watch Ashford and wait for their amazing deals to roll around again - maybe a Memorial Day sale???


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Barry S said:


> The limited edition Bulova 63A119 A-15 Reproduction is available once again in manufacturer refurbished form.
> 
> $299.99
> 
> ...


Dang it! Missed it again!


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

I have a $100 off coupon (with purchase of $200 or more) from Todd Snyder. It's useful if you are buying a Timex from them. First person to PM me will get the code.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Thrax said:


> Yet people make fun of Invicta for their fake MSRPs, lol.


The MSRPs are bloated, but JR watches are worth a lot more than they've gone for at Ashford.

I had a rose gold 1681 with the in-house JR movement based on the GP3300. I paid $3200 for it. I was able to extrapolate the weight of the case and the clasp from their website. It was worth more in melt value than it cost me, and had the in-house movement. I sold it for around $4k and it was worth every penny. Gorgeous watch.

I have a small seconds 1681 with silver dial and can't bring myself to sell it. I might get $1300 for it and no watch, no brand, nothing will come close to the value and prestige of the watch.

The Terrascope cases are really nice. A price vs value comparison could be Terrascope vs Seaforth. Both in the $650-$700 range. JR blows it completely away in terms of value.


----------



## LabiVila (Apr 2, 2018)

Robotaz said:


> The MSRPs are bloated, but JR watches are worth a lot more than they've gone for at Ashford.
> 
> I had a rose gold 1681 with the in-house JR movement based on the GP3300. I paid $3200 for it. I was able to extrapolate the weight of the case and the clasp from their website. It was worth more in melt value than it cost me, and had the in-house movement. I sold it for around $4k and it was worth every penny. Gorgeous watch.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input, I bought the JR Terrascope from eBay. Waiting for it to ship.


----------



## LabiVila (Apr 2, 2018)

Robotaz said:


> The MSRPs are bloated, but JR watches are worth a lot more than they've gone for at Ashford.
> 
> I had a rose gold 1681 with the in-house JR movement based on the GP3300. I paid $3200 for it. I was able to extrapolate the weight of the case and the clasp from their website. It was worth more in melt value than it cost me, and had the in-house movement. I sold it for around $4k and it was worth every penny. Gorgeous watch.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input, I bought the JR Terrascope from eBay. Excitedly waiting for it to come.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Gents, this thread is the worst thing in the world for me...


----------



## LabiVila (Apr 2, 2018)

Frederique Constant Slimline Silver Dial Nylon Strap Men's Watch Fc235m4s6nvybgeI think this is a steal! because amazon has the same watch for $346 and the walmart has it around $340 but in eBay it is $171 !!! You can even apply the new code PTAKE10NOW for an extra %10 discount!


----------



## zoysiamo (Jan 4, 2018)

LabiVila said:


> *Frederique Constant Slimline Silver Dial Nylon Strap Men's Watch Fc235m4s6nvybge*
> 
> I think this is a steal! because amazon has the same watch for $346 and the walmart has it around $340 but in eBay it is $171 !!! You can even apply the new code PTAKE10NOW for an extra %10 discount!


Thanks, ordered and will see how I like it. It's a dressy 37mm quartz watch, for anyone who wasn't clear from the model name.


----------



## LabiVila (Apr 2, 2018)

zoysiamo said:


> Thanks, ordered and will see how I like it. It's a dressy 37mm quartz watch, for anyone who wasn't clear from the model name.


Congratulations! how much did it come out to after the %10 discount code ?


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Delete


----------



## zoysiamo (Jan 4, 2018)

LabiVila said:


> Congratulations! how much did it come out to after the %10 discount code ?


The FC was $155 shipped after 10% off.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

LabiVila said:


> Is the Jean Richard terrascope watch posted by BostonCharlie worth buying ? Specifically this model ? Is this a must have or just a regular deal ?


Yes.

The watch is stunning - the casework alone merits the MSRP (nevermind the uninitate who are clueless about the watch's pedigree). I was at an event tonight and was speaking with a VC who was wearing a rather run-of-the-mill APRO. I saw his watch and recognized it immediately. But I caught him checking out my Terrascope more than once. It's a watch that simply oozes quality across every satin-brushed surface and along every polished, beveled edge.

























It's a sports watch that dresses up nicely, and worth every damn cent at the price posted (and then some). However, I would say it dresses up more easily than it dresses down. And the lume is aiiight at best (but that's not why you buy this watch). Lastly, it does wear large, though it carries its mass extremely well - it's light on its feet. But regardless of how I choose to describe it, it's still a freakin' bargain at that price.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Thrax said:


> Yet people make fun of Invicta for their fake MSRPs, lol.


Comparing these to _Invictas_? Lulz. I've read reviews in which this watch was compared to a Panerai, or the casework to that of a Royal Oak, but that's the first time I've seen anyone compare a JR to an Invicta. That's like comparing a Porsche to a Yugo.

You might want to read up sometime on where these are made and about JR's big brother brand. JR is to Girard-Perregaux what Tudor is to Rolex.


----------



## japc (Feb 23, 2013)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Comparing these to _Invictas_? Lulz. I've read reviews in which this watch was compared to a Panerai, or the casework to that of a Royal Oak, but that's the first time I've seen anyone compare a JR to an Invicta. That's like comparing a Porsche to a Yugo.
> 
> You might want to read up sometime on where these are made and about JR's big brother brand. JR is to Girard-Perregaux what Tudor is to Rolex.


He was comparing the pricing strategy, not the quality or pedigree. But that has been debunked already.


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

Thumbs up on the JeanRichard. I seriously considered getting one but I wasn't sure my 6.75" wrist could wear it properly.

Anyway, Amazon has a pretty nice Ball Legend for $629 with free shipping. http://tinyurl.com/y9tuohrr


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Bruce R said:


> Thumbs up on the JeanRichard. I seriously considered getting one but I wasn't sure my 6.75" wrist could wear it properly.
> 
> Anyway, Amazon has a pretty nice Ball Legend for $629 with free shipping. http://tinyurl.com/y9tuohrr


Even though the watch does have a short L2L distance, 6.75" is getting close to the cutoff.

I personally would still rock it as I like larger sport watches like this one. But if you plan to wear it under cuffs, I'd recommend 6.75"+.

You can always return it, right? Try it out.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Kirk B said:


> Amazing deal on a beautiful Swiss watch that has been on my short list: Longines Legend Diver date on strap. Retail is $2,300, normal grey market is $1,550. One left (I just bought the other one) at $1,299 on Amazon with two year Asurion warranty (not great, but better than buying near retail from an AD). My Amazon store card took off another 5% and there is 3.5% cash back from Befrugal and eBates. Total cost for me should end up around $1,189, which is MUCH better than Jomashop and your other grey market dealers and even better than used prices.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...c34-5a73-ba0e-9e59e4ec322b&pf_rd_i=6358540011
> 
> View attachment 13028973


Seller sold out of these watches a couple days ago and then the price jumped back up from $1,299 to $1,550 and then $1,650 from other sellers. Just noticed that the same seller is back again with one piece at the $1,299 price. Don't forget to use eBates or Befrugal and an Amazon store card, if you have one, for additional discounts.

Note that this seller has zero selling history on Amazon, but has a bunch of Longines watches for sale right now. Might be a scam as the price is awfully good, but selling watches on Amazon is very different than on eBay. You have to provide invoices to Amazon (which could be faked) proving that you have adequate stock and are a dealer. I double checked too and the Amazon A to Z Guarantee has you covered in case of any issues (used watch, damaged watch, non-delivery, etc.).


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Yes.
> 
> The watch is stunning - the casework alone merits the MSRP (nevermind the uninitate who are clueless about the watch's pedigree). I was at an event tonight and was speaking with a VC who was wearing a rather run-of-the-mill APRO. I saw his watch and recognized it immediately. But I caught him checking out my Terrascope more than once. It's a watch that simply oozes quality across every satin-brushed surface and along every polished, beveled edge.
> 
> ...


It looks like you pull that off well. The 26mm lugs are the non-starter feature for me. Any replacement strap i get would feel like a belt because it probably lacks the taper i would need. Or spend $100+ on a custom strap that is probably too thick.

22mm lugs and all in.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

SEIKO SUR225 at Ashford $59 shipped

https://www.ashford.com/us/SUR225.p...FORD-FREESHIPPINGCOM-120x60+(2)&PubCID=764278

This Seiko SUR225 which retails for $200, drops from $90 to $69 for the Ashford weekly deal and then to $59 when you add the code *BDVALUE59* at checkout at Ashford, plus shipping is free.









It has a stainless steel case and leather band
Japanese quartz movement
41mm
Hardlex
9mm thick
20mm lug width
There is no sales tax (except CT, MA, NY and RI).


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

valuewatchguy said:


> It looks like you pull that off well. The 26mm lugs are the non-starter feature for me. Any replacement strap i get would feel like a belt because it probably lacks the taper i would need. Or spend $100+ on a custom strap that is probably too thick.
> 
> 22mm lugs and all in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thanks. I know what you're saying about the lug (and band) width, though IMO a smaller lug width would throw the proportions off, as while the overall size is on the large side, it is the proportions that keep in all in balance - narrow the strap/lug width, and that might all change - the aesthetics of a skinny strap on a fat watch just don't work, at least for me.

I echo the sentiments of others who have wished for a slightly smaller overall execution - make the case 42mm in width, and it would work nicely with 22mm lugs. On the flip side, I think if they had made these in a 42mm width, we probably wouldn't see them available at the prices we've seen.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

japc said:


> He was comparing the pricing strategy, not the quality or pedigree. But that has been debunked already.


I know. But these two watches should never be mentioned together in the same _thread_, let alone the same post. Apples and enemas, if you will.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Wenger Squadron GMT Watch - 43mm x 10.6mm, Stainless Steel Bracelet, 100m WR, timer bezel, sapphire crystal, Swiss quartz, screwback case, model 77076, *$75* at Sierra Trading Post (where I believe it used to be $109). $120 at Amazon. List: $385.

I bet it would look better on a strap (Amazon says the band width is 22mm).

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/w...3mm-stainless-steel-bracelet-for-men~p~217ch/










UPDATE: If you like STP, then it might be worth looking over their watches -- some of the prices seem lower (although the Ti Bertucci is still $70). E.g., *$29* gets you:

*UPDATE: now sold out*
https://www.sierratradingpost.com/wenger-escort-analog-swiss-quartz-watch-suede-strap~p~216vg/


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

Lowest price ever according to Camelcamelcamel:









https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Alpin...pID=51UZI4NrfsL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## LabiVila (Apr 2, 2018)

Bruce R said:


> Thumbs up on the JeanRichard. I seriously considered getting one but I wasn't sure my 6.75" wrist could wear it properly.
> 
> Anyway, Amazon has a pretty nice Ball Legend for $629 with free shipping. http://tinyurl.com/y9tuohrr


Hey Bruce,
I have a similar wrist but a little over 7" i believe and I ordered the watch from the bay yesterday, the seller is currently away so I am gonna receive it next week. I will make sure to post pictures with it so that you can see how it looks on a smaller wrist.


----------



## LabiVila (Apr 2, 2018)

ericlikeseatin said:


> Lowest price ever according to Camelcamelcamel:
> 
> View attachment 13033443
> 
> ...


Guys this is a steal as it is not less than $560 on eBay!


----------



## LabiVila (Apr 2, 2018)

*Victorinox Swiss Army AirBoss Mach 4
*







https://www.ebay.com/itm/Victorinox...ND-NEW/162820318319?_trkparms=5079:5000006437

$439 on eBay excluding the current %10 coupon while it is not less than 656$ on other websites like amazon.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

LabiVila said:


> Guys this is a steal as it is not less than $560 on eBay!


Price has gone up a couple bucks. Still seems like a great deal.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/s~bertucci-mens-watches/

I am reposting this as my experience and reporting were unfair to Sierra Trading Post. They have amazing customer service via the chat feature. They quickly got me sorted when I found that the watch had some dings and missing dial paint.

I had reported that the replacement was running very slow. That is true, but it he cause was a nearby magnet.

One case of bad luck and one case of me not paying attention.

I would have no reservations about buying from this vendor or purchasing this watch. It does wear big due to the 22mm strap and cushion case design.

This was my mistake and I wanted to set the record straight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Bulova 1970 chronograph collectors watch

£275

http://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/d/8043647/bulova+men's+1970+chronograph+watch+box+set/

At 46mm it's a little big for me but may give it a try

10%off first order of u subscribe to there newsletter and receive a further £25 off your next order









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Glycine Men's 43mm Combat 6 Swiss Made Automatic Sapphire Crystal Strap Watch, 43mm x 10.9mm, 50m WR, *$310 + $10 S&H* from evine. List: $1,350. Hard to find elsewhere.

(Jomashop does have a 36mm version, GL0111, for $325, List $1,350, here.)

https://www.evine.com/Product/657-210

Image from Jomashop, where it's OOS:


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

'Not a G-Shock' white Casio Illuminator square F108WHC-7BCF, 42mm, 50m WR, *$16* from Amazon. $20 elsewhere, List: $25:

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-F108WHC-7BCF-Unisex-Watch/dp/B00AB69I10/

Photo from Amazon:


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Bulova 1970 chronograph collectors watch
> 
> £275
> 
> ...


I'd do that if they shipped to US.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Seiko SNZG13 for $27

https://www.ebay.com/itm/202275126974


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Seiko SNZG13 for $27
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/202275126974


Crikey. That seems cheap
Been after one of these

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> Seiko SNZG13 for $27
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/202275126974


Most likely a bad seller / hacked account. Even says as much in the one old feedback it has.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

son2silver said:


> Most likely a bad seller / hacked account. Even says as much in the one old feedback it has.


Yea. Thought that one looked too good to be true

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> Seiko SNZG13 for $27
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/202275126974


Scam?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

Neat watch, but camel^3 only has pricing data for this item since January 2018.

This SW200 model has been available in the $350-500 range for some time, according to this (nicely done) review: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/alpina-alpiner-brief-review-3992010.html



ericlikeseatin said:


> Lowest price ever according to Camelcamelcamel:
> 
> View attachment 13033443
> 
> ...


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Scam?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Or, at least, very suspect: "A thief, a fraud, and a liar! Took $850 from me for an ipad that never existed." Too bad.


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> I'd do that if they shipped to US.


They sell for similar money on the bay over there. I tried it on a while back,it was very uncomfortable.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## sergiol652 (Mar 9, 2017)

It's been removed


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> They sell for similar money on the bay over there. I tried it on a while back,it was very uncomfortable.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


I don't see anything close on eBay.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

It's insane that people debate the value. $421 is stupidly cheap for this watch.



son2silver said:


> Neat watch, but camel^3 only has pricing data for this item since January 2018.
> 
> This SW200 model has been available in the $350-500 range for some time, according to this (nicely done) review: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/alpina-alpiner-brief-review-3992010.html


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Robotaz said:


> It's insane that people debate the value. $421 is stupidly cheap for this watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great value. I just bought an Oris from FylingFashion which is the seller and it couldn't have gone any smoother. This one is a bit too big for me or I would bite.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Gents, this thread is the worst thing in the world for me...


Everybody says that. And yet here we are!


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

tanksndudes said:


> Everybody says that. And yet here we are!


I don't know, I have been a pretty regular user/lurker of this thread since 2016 and I have to be honest. It is fairly stagnant. Lately I only look at it once a month or so but inevitably I see the same stuff.

Bulovas, some of the unpopular Oris models, some of the more basic Jean Richards, the same old Alpina models, or look a Glycine... Seriously if you compared any random date this year to the same date of last years corresponding thread you would probably find they were eerily similar.

I have used the hell out of this thread over the last two years, and it is fantastic for newcomers to collecting. Truth is though, if you use this thread long enough you will mostly grow out of it because nothing presented is anything you either don't already own, or just don't want at any price besides free.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Karkarov said:


> I don't know, I have been a pretty regular user/lurker of this thread since 2016 and I have to be honest. It is fairly stagnant. Lately I only look at it once a month or so but inevitably I see the same stuff.
> 
> Bulovas, some of the unpopular Oris models, some of the more basic Jean Richards, the same old Alpina models, or look a Glycine... Seriously if you compared any random date this year to the same date of last years corresponding thread you would probably find they were eerily similar.
> 
> I have used the hell out of this thread over the last two years, and it is fantastic for newcomers to collecting. Truth is though, if you use this thread long enough you will mostly grow out of it because nothing presented is anything you either don't already own, or just don't want at any price besides free.


You are allowed to post deals yourself if you aren't satisfied with what others are posting.

Here's a Tissot Powermatic 80 COSC Chronometer for $369.99. 41mm case.

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t086-408-11-031-00.html


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Karkarov said:


> I don't know, I have been a pretty regular user/lurker of this thread since 2016 and I have to be honest. It is fairly stagnant. Lately I only look at it once a month or so but inevitably I see the same stuff.
> 
> Bulovas, some of the unpopular Oris models, some of the more basic Jean Richards, the same old Alpina models, or look a Glycine... Seriously if you compared any random date this year to the same date of last years corresponding thread you would probably find they were eerily similar.
> 
> I have used the hell out of this thread over the last two years, and it is fantastic for newcomers to collecting. Truth is though, if you use this thread long enough you will mostly grow out of it because nothing presented is anything you either don't already own, or just don't want at any price besides free.


You got 80% right, but occasionally you will get a gem and it is gone pretty quickly or you may get 20% off from eBay or 20% cash back from Ebates.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

RyanD said:


> You are allowed to post deals yourself if you aren't satisfied with what others are posting.
> 
> Here's a Tissot Powermatic 80 COSC Chronometer for $369.99. 41mm case.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t086-408-11-031-00.html


Wow! Crazy good deal! Had to get one.... Thanks!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Karkarov said:


> I don't know, I have been a pretty regular user/lurker of this thread since 2016 and I have to be honest. It is fairly stagnant. Lately I only look at it once a month or so but inevitably I see the same stuff.
> 
> Bulovas, some of the unpopular Oris models, some of the more basic Jean Richards, the same old Alpina models, or look a Glycine... Seriously if you compared any random date this year to the same date of last years corresponding thread you would probably find they were eerily similar.
> 
> I have used the hell out of this thread over the last two years, and it is fantastic for newcomers to collecting. Truth is though, if you use this thread long enough you will mostly grow out of it because nothing presented is anything you either don't already own, or just don't want at any price besides free.


While much of what you feel here, day in, day out is true, when a friggin' unbelievable bargain and discount code gets posted here, one becomes a believer and will make this thread a daily stop on the site.

This...










....Became this


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

RyanD said:


> You are allowed to post deals yourself if you aren't satisfied with what others are posting.
> 
> Here's a Tissot Powermatic 80 COSC Chronometer for $369.99. 41mm case.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t086-408-11-031-00.html


Add code AD10 to knock anothet $10 bucks off!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

Spotted at my local TJ Maxx store are Filson watches made by Shinola. I saw saw these following 2. Same as I did for the TJ Maxx Victorinox INOX watches, if any WUS member is interested, I'd be willing to help pick up and ship it to you.

This GMT on Horween leather strap for $159.99.









This dive watch on zulu strap for $139.99.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> While much of what you feel here, day in, day out is true, when a friggin' unbelievable bargain and discount code gets posted here, one becomes a believer and will make this thread a daily stop on the site.
> 
> This...
> 
> ...


Wow! I was not a member when this deal broke. Anyways I bought it recently at a much higher price than that. What strap do you have it on?


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Karkarov said:


> tanksndudes said:
> 
> 
> > Everybody says that. And yet here we are!
> ...


While I did in fact buy one of the "unpopular" Oris models, it happened to be exactly the one I was planning to pay 200 more for until I stumbled upon this thread. The reason I buy something is because I like it, not its popularity. Sometimes my taste and the popularity happen to coincide but I will always pick based on the former. While you are for the most part right about what generally shows up here I think a lot of what makes people glance at this thread every now and then isn't the insatiable urge to fill their closets with any cheap deal that comes along but the little bit of hope/excitement that they may find something they have had their eye on which is part of what makes collecting a great hobby. And while it may be few and far between finding something you want to pull the trigger on, I see no need to piss in other people's cheerios just because the majority of things that come across this thread don't live up to your standards.... But hey I guess we are all entitled to share our two cents.


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

Victorinox Night Vision on bracelet 179.99 @ TJmaxx


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Karkarov said:


> I don't know, I have been a pretty regular user/lurker of this thread since 2016 and I have to be honest. It is fairly stagnant. Lately I only look at it once a month or so but inevitably I see the same stuff.
> 
> Bulovas, some of the unpopular Oris models, some of the more basic Jean Richards, the same old Alpina models, or look a Glycine... Seriously if you compared any random date this year to the same date of last years corresponding thread you would probably find they were eerily similar.
> 
> I have used the hell out of this thread over the last two years, and *it is fantastic for newcomers to collecting*. Truth is though, if you use this thread long enough you will mostly grow out of it because nothing presented is anything you either don't already own, or just don't want at any price besides free.


I'd say it can be pretty damn awesome for seasoned veterans as well. I've been buying both nice watches and their low rent counterparts for thirty years, and I've been posting here for a full decade. Yet just in the last ten months or so, this thread has helped me add another half-dozen or so watches to the stable. Not only did I finally pull the trigger on a Ball via preorder, the exposure this thread gave me to JR (during the Hokusai deal) directly resulted in my seizing the opportunity to pick up one of the original Terrascope models for a song.

The former was a unique opportunity and the latter is a limited one. You're mistaken if you think there is an infinite supply of 1st gen Terrascopes lying around, or any discontinued model for that matter - when they're gone they're gone.

It sounds to me like you've hit a point of punctuated equilibrium with regards to your own collection. Not that that's a bad thing; my wallet will be happier when I once again return to active acquisition hibernation. But even while some of the same SKUs may make the rounds, there is no shortage of unique bargains that still come up from time to time for those of us hungry to fill imaginary holes in our collections.

You see, the problem for us suffering from a temporary lack of self-discipline is this thread will continue to shed light on watches we never knew we always wanted. And seven iterations of this thread over almost as many years would seem to indicate that isn't going to change anytime soon.

I could have put a "NOT A DEAL" tag at the top, but when you come to think about it, reading this post will not result in you clicking a link that will cost you money. That's right... I just _saved_ you money. Sounds like a hell of a deal to me.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

*Mido Automatic Chronographs for $674 to $700* on Ebay from clearinghousesales(Upscale Time)
I believe these are all Mido Caliber 1320 which is basically a modified Valjoux 7750
Also a 38mm 3 hander for $340








https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mido-Comma...966098?hash=item5b457edd92:g:zUkAAOSwbc5aubdC

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mido-Comma...597224?hash=item4679686be8:g:Jg8AAOSwQGZaubO6

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mido-Multi...125152?hash=item5b45908d20:g:yFQAAOSwiYRavGSR

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mido-Multi...813989?hash=item441a86bd25:g:~KQAAOSw5E5avGeV

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mido-Multi...675190?hash=item5b41f62876:g:KAIAAOSwBjdaStX4

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mido-Mido-...287527?hash=item467963b227:g:B1sAAOSwY3RauUxL


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Ossamanity said:


> Wow! I was not a member when this deal broke. Anyways I bought it recently at a much higher price than that. What strap do you have it on?


The really lucky and fast clickers got the bracelet version at that price.

KonTiki on distressed blue Bomber Jacket strap from strappedfortime.com



















Ended up searching quite awhile for the blue dial version and paid a bit more to get it.


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

Showing off our Eternas? This one was about $575 after 10% cash back.
Not to mention the $850 Vaughan which rivals the Snowflake for my favorite watch.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

yinzburgher said:


> *Mido Automatic Chronographs for $674 to $700* on Ebay from clearinghousesales(Upscale Time)
> I believe these are all Mido Caliber 1320 which is basically a modified Valjoux 7750
> Also a 38mm 3 hander for $340
> 
> []


Man, I can't find a single Mido that I don't like... A LOT! Will have to pick one up sometime down the road.

Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster for $285... Crazy to think these were selling for around $400 a few months ago

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/122616411343










Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

ericlikeseatin said:


> Lowest price ever according to Camelcamelcamel:
> ...
> https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Alpin...pID=51UZI4NrfsL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


For the future, and if possible, would you please include the price you saw it at. Their prices can change per person or in five seconds, so it's nice to know what price you saw. Thanks


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

An Amazon third-party seller (but fulfilled by Amazon), has the Victorinox 241377 manual wind field watch with the ETA/Unitas 6498-1 movement for about $250.

https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-241377-Infantry-Vintage-Seconds/dp/B002TSL4F6


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mleok said:


> An Amazon third-party seller (but fulfilled by Amazon), has the Victorinox 241377 manual wind field watch with the ETA/Unitas 6498-1 movement for about $250.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-241377-Infantry-Vintage-Seconds/dp/B002TSL4F6


Looks like two sellers using automatic repricing software are racing to the bottom.


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> I don't see anything close on eBay.


I check sold ite

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> I check sold items to see whether it wasn't deal or not. Can't see many paying full price as its huge
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Watches half-price has a refurbished Bulova Snorkel listed on eBay for $165.

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Accut...Bezel-43mm-Watch/292216380442?epid=2255408723


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi all! I've had my eye on a Sarb 035 for awhile as an anniversary gift (my wife is on board ). Is there any bettter deal than amazon prime? It's compelling because I haven't seen in person yet and I could return for free via prime.

Any codes for amazon or better deals?
318 on prime today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

briandb said:


> Hi all! I've had my eye on a Sarb 035 for awhile as an anniversary gift (my wife is on board ). Is there any bettter deal than amazon prime? It's compelling because I haven't seen in person yet and I could return for free via prime.
> 
> Any codes for amazon or better deals?
> 318 on prime today


The SARB035 has been discontinued: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/end-era;-seiko-discontinuing-sarb033-035-017-sbdx017-4645539.html. It's not a watch that you will find deals on.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> *Mido Automatic Chronographs for $674 to $700* on Ebay from clearinghousesales(Upscale Time)
> 
> ...


I haven't purchased from clearinghousesales. But after taike reported having trouble with their customer service I took a closer look, and their eBay profile is packed with positive ratings from private transactions. I have read that this is a trick used by some sellers to boost their profile.

Here is a telling screenshot from their profile:









I used to enjoy posting Upscale Time and clearinghousesales deals, but I'm not comfortable linking to them anymore. Maybe others have had good experiences with them?


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> The SARB035 has been discontinued: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/end-era;-seiko-discontinuing-sarb033-035-017-sbdx017-4645539.html. It's not a watch that you will find deals on.


Yes I know. This same listing last week was $380. This seller's price seems to jump up and down from $315 to $380. Seems like a good buy at $315 right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

briandb said:


> Yes I know. This same listing last week was $380. This seller's price seems to jump up and down from $315 to $380. Seems like a good buy at $315 right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes.


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> I haven't purchased from clearinghousesales. But after taike reported having trouble with their customer service I took a closer look, and their eBay profile is packed with positive ratings from private transactions. I have read that this is a trick used by some sellers to boost their profile.
> I used to enjoy posting Upscale Time and clearinghousesales deals, but I'm not comfortable linking to them anymore. Maybe others have had good experiences with them?


I think you are reading too much into that. For high-priced sales, this protects the buyer's privacy. Some buyers consider that to be a good thing. I made a purchase from them on eBay which I then returned; however, the whole transaction was smooth. I would deal with him again.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I’ve bought from Upscale Time (clearinghousesales). They do sell some demos and other variations of “new”. That said, I was happy at the end. I’d buy again for a great deal.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Modest deal. IWC Aquatimer Silver Dial Black Silicone Men's Watch IW329003, 42mm x 14mm, 300m WR, *$3,364* from Certified on eBay, which is 10% lower than the next eBay price: $3,740. List: $5,400.

IWC product page here. "... The rotation of the external bezel is transmitted via a sliding clutch system to the internal rotating bezel with a triangular index and dive time scale. ..."

https://www.ebay.com/itm/IWC-Aquatimer-Silver-Dial-Black-Silicone-Mens-Watch-IW329003/262841937436


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice deal on a Zenith Academy Tourbillon Chrono in white gold.
*MSRP $133,000
Now $39,000 with code EXTRA20
*
LINK


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

briandb said:


> Hi all! I've had my eye on a Sarb 035 for awhile as an anniversary gift (my wife is on board ). Is there any bettter deal than amazon prime? It's compelling because I haven't seen in person yet and I could return for free via prime.
> 
> Any codes for amazon or better deals?
> 318 on prime today


$318 is an OK price, not great, but considering that you are sourcing thru Amazon which virtually eliminates risk, not a bad choice if you are committed to acquire one. About the only way you can beat that price is to wait until ebay releases a discount code and then try to find a reputable seller but doubt that you would save more than $30 or so given today's prices.

This SARB035 and the black dial SARB033 exemplify Seiko at its best. When responding in another forum, realized that If I had to sell my watch collection, I would likely retain a SARB033, Orange Monster SRP309 (or SKX009) and one of my Citizen RC watches...and believe I would have all the bases covered.

One of my favorite quotes regarding the SARB came from a YouTube review: *"slow release charm"*


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

https://www.military-industries.com/collections/surplus-military-watches
UK-based form appears to go to military surplus auctions and gets a fair number of watches due to cosmetic or other minor issues that should be easy to fix.

Ordered a MWC G10SL MKV for $115 shipped. Prices for a new one are about $300. The hour and second hand are loose in the case, but that is a basic fix that I can do myself. Feature highlights are All SS construction, Ronda movement, 40mm case and tritium.

I have wanted a Tritium watch for a while, but didn't want to pay the prices for something good, but I wanted something good. Worst case scenario is that I have to replace the movement and I am still below something nice in price.

There are 3 more similar watches currently available at the same price. I will post again when mine comes in.

Specification:

Case Diameter: 40mm Excluding the crown
Case Diameter: 42mm Including the crown
Lug to Lug: 46mm
Thickness: 13mm
Weight 60g
Dial Colour: Black
Case Material: 316L Stainless Steel
Caseback: Screw down, 316L Stainless Steel
Crown: Screw Down 316L Stainless Steel
Water Resistance: 10atm (100m/330ft)
Battery: CR2016 Lithium - Estimated life is 10 years
Glass: Hardened Mineral Glass
Movement: Ronda 715li with date window
Strap: NATO issue strap 20mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

MacInFL said:


> $318 is an OK price, not great, but considering that you are sourcing thru Amazon which virtually eliminates risk, not a bad choice if you are committed to acquire one. About the only way you can beat that price is to wait until ebay releases a discount code and then try to find a reputable seller but doubt that you would save more than $30 or so given today's prices.
> 
> This SARB035 and the black dial SARB033 exemplify Seiko at its best. When responding in another forum, realized that If I had to sell my watch collection, I would likely retain a SARB033, Orange Monster SRP309 (or SKX009) and one of my Citizen RC watches...and believe I would have all the bases covered.
> 
> One of my favorite quotes regarding the SARB came from a YouTube review: *"slow release charm"*


Just a comment on this strategy, is that the 033/035 is officially discontinued so you might run out of stock or risk it going higher.

But I personally doubt it.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Android Virtuoso Mens AD517 Limited Edition Tungsten Watch (Tourbillon), 41mm, 100m WR, pre-owned, *$799 + $20 S&H*. 14 day returns. List: $3000.

Aragon product page here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ANDROID-Vi...dition-Tungsten-Watch-Tourbillon/282603723692


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Android Virtuoso Mens AD517 Limited Edition Tungsten Watch (Tourbillon), 41mm, 100m WR, pre-owned, *$799 + $20 S&H*. 14 day returns. List: $3000.
> 
> Aragon product page here.
> 
> ...


This one was listed for at least 9 months. The price is unchanged since the beginning.

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Casio Men's SGW100-1V Twin Sensor 24.39 on Amazon
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00186YU4M/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

mefuzzy said:


> Just a comment on this strategy, is that the 033/035 is officially discontinued so you might run out of stock or risk it going higher.
> 
> But I personally doubt it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thank you both for your thoughts. I'm seeing some go on the bay for mid- upper 200's range, but for 318 brand new, able to return it if I don't live it on my (sort of puny) wrist, I'm leaning that way. Like you said, amazon prime virtually eliminates risk. Is it worth the $50 bucks or so to buy used not knowing true condition, etc.- that's the question I will have to answer for myself I guess.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Sporkboy said:


> https://www.military-industries.com/collections/surplus-military-watches
> UK-based form appears to go to military surplus auctions and gets a fair number of watches due to cosmetic or other minor issues that should be easy to fix.
> 
> Ordered a MWC G10SL MKV for $115 shipped. Prices for a new one are about $300. The hour and second hand are loose in the case, but that is a basic fix that I can do myself. Feature highlights are All SS construction, Ronda movement, 40mm case and tritium.
> ...


Wow
Interesting site...

Never knew about it

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

mr mash said:


> Wow
> Interesting site...
> 
> Never knew about it
> ...


I am glad I could finally contribute to the thread. Until yesterday I didn't know about the site either. I figured the regular sources are well covered here so I did a search for military surplus watches and this was the only good site I found with actual deals provided you are into a little tinkering. As a bonus they had exactly what was after.

I will definitely set up alerts for changes on this page.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Regarding MWC, not trying to hurt someone's feelings but you guys should read this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/cwc-mwc-information-516689.html

Their military background is fake and their quality is not the best (getting a new watch with wobbly hands tells you that!)


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

cuica said:


> Regarding MWC, not trying to hurt someone's feelings but you guys should read this thread:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/cwc-mwc-information-516689.html
> 
> Their military background is fake and their quality is not the best (getting a new watch with wobbly hands tells you that!)


Yup, the description on this one matches with a common problem of Chinese Miyota clones: the crown could not be screwed back in once handwound to end.
_"Fault: The watch runs but the movement needs attention of some sort as it won't wind smoothly with the crown."_
https://www.military-industries.com...ilitary-watch-needs-attention-to-the-movement


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

cuica said:


> Regarding MWC, not trying to hurt someone's feelings but you guys should read this thread:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/cwc-mwc-information-516689.html
> 
> Their military background is fake and their quality is not the best (getting a new watch with wobbly hands tells you that!)


Don't be silly, there are no feelings on the Internet.

I did read up a bit on MWC and there was a lot of hate, but there is some good stuff out there too. The MOD contract issue was a little bizarre, but not overly concerning to me as I had seen more recent articles that were on the positive side of things. It is a dishonest practice though, so I wouldn't plunk down serious money here.

I didn't know that these were straight out copies as mil spec gear is a general set of specs, but the devil is In the details. I will check that out some more.

Obviously loose hands reveal at least a QC someplace, but I am hoping that it was a combo of the added weight of the tubes and a rough shipment that caused the issue. Still, I will see if this turns out to be a regretful purchase or if I am pleasantly surprised in the end.

The site I had linked to said they also get other brands of watches regularly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Oris Williams F1 Team Limited Edition Men's Watch 01 773 7685 4184-Set RS, automatic chronograph, *new without tags:* "Brand new store display model." *$1,500* from thewatchoutlet, Watchmaxx: $2,380. List: $3,400.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Oris-Willi...s-Watch-01-773-7685-4184-Set-RS-/162946420994


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Fossil Men's Modern Machine ME3082 Black Leather Automatic, *$110* from areatrend. Next eBay price: $130. List: $245. I loved this watch when I saw it in their store, but I didn't think I could carry it off at my (advanced) age. So now I own a G-Shock, lol.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fossil-Men...k-Leather-Automatic-Dress-Watch-/152051257798


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

This sweet quartz Vic is now on clearance at Ashford for $75. After their *EXTRA20* discount on clearance watches it's *$60*. List: $350.



WorthTheWrist said:


> Attention smaller-wristed folks, or those comfortable with vintage watch sizes:
> 
> Ashford has the Victorinox Men's Active Base Camp quartz watch, Model 241470, with a sporty-military-field watch vibe, for $69 with coupon code 'AFFACTIVE69'
> 
> ...


----------



## duhok (Feb 6, 2017)

Amazon Canada has the Pulsar Quartz Two-Tone with Sapphire glass for around $50 USD.

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00VRKVOAW


----------



## duhok (Feb 6, 2017)

Too bad the price went up after I ordered one!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko Men's 5 Automatic SNK357K Silver Stainless-Steel Automatic, *$60 incl. free shipping* from areatrend on eBay. Next eBay price: $72 shipped from Hong Kong. List: $130.

Note: the dial has a subtle "5" logo pattern across its entire surface.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...ess-Steel-Automatic-Dress-Watch-/152897134249









AreaTrend has a couple other similar 5s on eBay:
white dial, *$62*:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...s-Steel-Automatic-Fashion-Watch-/142682304246
blue dial, *$63*:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...s-Steel-Automatic-Fashion-Watch-/132346336977


----------



## zoysiamo (Jan 4, 2018)

Casio Royale is at an unusually low price of *$18 *on Amazon.
https://www.amazon.com/Casio-AE1200WHD-1A-Stainless-Steel-Digital/dp/B0094B79CI


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

Certified Watch Store on ebay has some good deals on Alpinas

2 variants of the seastrong diver @ $460 - 10% (  PTAKE10NOW ) $414
Alpiner black dial on bracelet @530- 10% = $480


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

BTerry2233 said:


> Certified Watch Store on ebay has some good deals on Alpinas
> 
> 2 variants of the seastrong diver @ $460 - 10% (  PTAKE10NOW ) $414
> Alpiner black dial on bracelet @530- 10% = $480


The diamond bezel, diamond marker (actual diamonds not crystals) Comtesse is also a pretty stellar deal at under a grand - that'd make a pretty darn fine anniversary or Mothers Day present...


----------



## LynnBob (Mar 29, 2007)

*Useful search tool (but, not a deal).*

I have not seen this mentioned before...so...thought I'd bring this to everyone's attention.

Rout.com

This tool (for our purposes) is really only useful for Ashford (at least, at this point). It's a price tracker, but none of the grey market sellers except Ashford are listed (as far as I can tell). Incredibly valuable with Ashford, however, as their prices swing widely.

As an example, if you search for the JeanRichard Aquascope...you can cursor down...click on the picture of the Hokusai (blue)...and see that the price was around $811. It is not picking up on the fact that it was on clearance and we (lucky few) got an additional 20% off, however.

On the other hand, if you look at the JeanRichard Aeroscope with orange hands...you will see that the price has fluctuated from $975 to $2352. Again, this does not take into account that it was $1250 a few weeks back (which does not include the 20% additional off as it was on clearance at the time). So it helps with the pricing, but you have to know if there was a sale at a given time to get the full pricing picture.

Anyway, apologies if this site has been mentioned...or everyone but me already knows about this. Stumbled across it trying to see if a particular watch (sold on Ashford) was at a high or low point in its pricing lifecycle. Sorry to enable.


----------



## LynnBob (Mar 29, 2007)

And another thing rout.com is useful for....

I was considering a watch from a private seller. Searched and found that it had (several months back) been sold on Ashford. The price had gotten as low as $899. Again, it might have been even lower if they happened to be running a discount code at the time.

The private seller had asked for a certain price. It is currently at $800. That seemed like a decent price to me at the time. Now that I know it was once sold at Ashford for $899...and his now has some beauty marks...it has changed my perception of what I should offer.

In addition...it's kind of neat to see all the different versions of a particular watch that Ashford has offered. Very informative in deciding what one actually wants to "look" or "wait" for.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> I haven't purchased from clearinghousesales. But after taike reported having trouble with their customer service I took a closer look, and their eBay profile is packed with positive ratings from private transactions. I have read that this is a trick used by some sellers to boost their profile.
> 
> Here is a telling screenshot from their profile:
> 
> ...


I bought one watch from them and it came with a speck of dust which came out of the movement after wearing it for a month. Probably a QC failure from the manufacture and I considered the purchase as a hit or miss. I didn't bother myself to get back in touch with them.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

I've bought three watches from Upscaletime, one of which required some some after sale support due to a factory defect (Fortis lug bars!) That could have been a bit smoother but it was eventually sorted out to my satisfaction. Other than their international shipping being expensive, I've got no complaints.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

zoysiamo said:


> Casio Royale is at an unusually low price of *$18 *on Amazon.
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-AE1200WHD-1A-Stainless-Steel-Digital/dp/B0094B79CI


Doesn't ship outside US


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Casio W800H hit an all time low on camelcamlcamel of 8.05. Currently $8.15. Has been I. The $10-$12 range lately. This model can be modified to add a countdown timer and additional alarms.









https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001...casio+800h&dpPl=1&dpID=411gSxdbHTL&ref=plSrch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Price went *down even more to $14.39, an all-time low* on Amazon.

Link to deal: https://goo.gl/khLPNZ
Link to camelcamelcamel price history: https://goo.gl/NEAmoq (average is $26.57)
Free shipping, free returns.
This watch gets a lot of love. WUS appreciation thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/digital-appreciation-bond-casio-ae1200-aka-casio-royale-939510.html
Guilt-free new toy!











zoysiamo said:


> Casio Royale is at an unusually low price of *$18 *on Amazon.
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-AE1200WHD-1A-Stainless-Steel-Digital/dp/B0094B79CI


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

ohhenry1 said:


> Price went *down even more to $14.39, an all-time low* on Amazon.
> 
> Link to deal: https://goo.gl/khLPNZ
> Link to camelcamelcamel price history: https://goo.gl/NEAmoq (average is $26.57)
> ...


Already shot back up to $26.50


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Duplicate post


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

This seems to be one of the better deals by CertifiedWatch in the Alpina ebay finds at $1300:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Sta...d:g:sBwAAOSw5NxahLcT:sc:UPSGround!20817!US!-1

If I didn't just pick up a similar Frederique Constant, I'd consider it. It's an in-house (shared with the FC) worldtimer function movement. Most places it's $2k+. Next lowest on the 'bay is $1995.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Not A Deal. 
Are there any other codes for ebay other then the 10% one going on “PTAKE10NOW” 

Thanks.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zoysiamo (Jan 4, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Price went *down even more to $14.39, an all-time low* on Amazon.


I'm sorry I missed this one! It seems to have temporarily sold out, other than from third-party sellers.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Casio MTP4500D - Chronograph with Slide Rule 
Only $33.59 at Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-MTP4500D-1AV-Slide-Aviator-Stainless/dp/B00134OJYA


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Sporkboy said:


> Don't be silly, there are no feelings on the Internet.
> 
> I did read up a bit on MWC and there was a lot of hate, but there is some good stuff out there too. The MOD contract issue was a little bizarre, but not overly concerning to me as I had seen more recent articles that were on the positive side of things. It is a dishonest practice though, so I wouldn't plunk down serious money here.
> 
> ...


I've got a MWC, and it's OK. Poor value at full price, but not bad at heavily reduced prices, depending on how much work it needs. The straps that came with it are far and away the worst NATO straps I've ever seen, but I haven't bought any $0.99 Chinese NATOs, so there may be worse out there.

Here's my overview from some time back:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/good-watch-not-good-4236922.html#post40826082


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Amazon's Gold Box Deals is showing me an Invicta sale. The page shows 58 models, including a $34 quartz pro diver and some pro diver automatics under $60. This link might get you there -- I have trouble with their links sometimes. These might be the Invicata deals that have already been posted here.


----------



## jdufau83 (Mar 9, 2018)

zoysiamo said:


> Casio Royale is at an unusually low price of *$18 *on Amazon.


Thanks for the tip on this - been considering picking this one up as a fun retro piece. Now to decide if I should buy it or just ask a family member to pick it up as a cheap gift


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

jdufau83 said:


> Thanks for the tip on this - been considering picking this one up as a fun retro piece. Now to decide if I should buy it or just ask a family member to pick it up as a cheap gift


kinda too late !


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Casio G-Shock Tri-Color Maritime Solar Atomic Watch GW8900TR-7, 200m WR, *$105*. List: $150. Harder to find. G-Central discussion of this tri-color series.

*UPDATE: sold out at NYWatchStore*:
https://www.nywatchstore.com/gw8900tr7.html

*UPDATE 2*: even better price here, *$96*, "14 in stock":
https://www.watchesuniverse.com/pro...ite-tricolor-series-multifunction-mens-watch/

This WatchesUniverse seller appears to sell on Amazon where you can see their ratings. Their past-12-months ratings aren't so good: 78% positive:
https://www.amazon.com/sp?seller=A1P0Y3EZ7KSDUL


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Amazon's Gold Box Deals is showing me an Invicta sale. The page shows 58 models, including a $34 quartz pro diver and some pro diver automatics under $60. This link might get you there -- I have trouble with their links sometimes. These might be the Invicata deals that have already been posted here.


The link for the 23678 which is the silicon bracelet version of the better known 8926. 40mm, Seiko NH35 and $59.

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Dive...rs=12245254011&ie=UTF8&qid=1523044982&sr=8-15


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Areatend on eBay has the SKX009 for $160 shipped.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> The link for the 23678 which is the silicon bracelet version of the better known 8926. 40mm, Seiko NH35 and $59.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Dive...rs=12245254011&ie=UTF8&qid=1523044982&sr=8-15
> 
> View attachment 13038885


Invicta Men's 'Disney Limited Edition' Automatic Stainless Steel 45mm (Model: 24608) for $70
https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Disney-Limited-Automatic-Stainless/dp/B071CJNN5B/


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

not a deal


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Sold out.



BostonCharlie said:


> Casio G-Shock Tri-Color Maritime Solar Atomic Watch GW8900TR-7, 200m WR, *$105*. List: $150. Harder to find. G-Central discussion of this tri-color series.
> 
> https://www.nywatchstore.com/gw8900tr7.html


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Sold out.


Those damn "Transformers" probably bought them all...


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Sold out.


Mea culpa. Now I see how I screwed up. My browser's javascript blocker makes nywatchstore stuff appear to be in stock: an _Add to Cart_ button shows until I allow all the page's javascripts. After that, the button disappears and I get the _out of stock_ message.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

As our fellow member *tennesseean_87 pointed out last week*, the bezel on this watch also differs slightly from the 8926OB (in other words, the silicone bracelet is not the only difference). It's a very minor difference, though. He also pointed out that the Invicta Pro Divers (especially the 40mm ones?) are terrific for modding.



jcombs1 said:


> The link for the 23678 which is the silicon bracelet version of the better known 8926. 40mm, Seiko NH35 and $59.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Dive...rs=12245254011&ie=UTF8&qid=1523044982&sr=8-15
> 
> View attachment 13038885


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Another *Invicta Pro Diver, 8930C, all-time low ($58.99) on Amazon* (blue/gold submariner homage)


40mm stainless steel case
Seiko NH35A movement (automatic, hand winds, hacks)
200M water resistant (screw down crown, screw-in display caseback)
coin edge uni-directional bezel
free shipping & free returns
*camcelcamelcamel history* (very rarely even close to current $58.99 price)
*In-depth YouTube review* of two-tone but otherwise equivalent 8928OB
Priceless line from this review: "Seriously, I freaking love this watch. What does that say about me as a watch person? How can I take myself seriously when I love an Invicta? But then I think, who gives a crap!?"


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Possibly an "11th hour" deal for some....The last few hours for the Boschett Cave Dweller pre-order @ $750, where you'll also receive one of their Legacy dress watches at no additional charge: Cave Dweller - PRE ORDER with Free Legacy!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> Possibly an "11th hour" deal for some....The last few hours for the Boschett Cave Dweller pre-order @ $750, where you'll also receive one of their Legacy dress watches at no additional charge: Cave Dweller - PRE ORDER with Free Legacy!


Now there's an interesting way to get rid of some extra inventory that never sold

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock GW6900-1 Men's Tough Solar, MB6 atomic, *$65* from Amazon incl. 2-year Asurian warranty. Jomashop: $79. eBay: $80. List: $130. Next best price: $75 at Jet incl. free shipping.

4/7 UPDATE: Amazon has run out of stock. Maybe when they restock the deal will return?
https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-GW6900-1-Tough-Solar-Black/dp/B00284ADAI


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> Now there's an interesting way to get rid of some extra inventory that never sold.


Yeah. Never seen a 45mm (44-47mm ;-)) diver with a five-link bracelet.

Surprised they still have stock.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Huckberry x Lum-Tec GMT, which appears to be based on Lum-Tec's Combat B38 GMT (~$500 everywhere I look). This Huckberry GMT is *$399*. List: $498.

43mm x 13mm, 200m WR, Swiss (Ronda?) quartz, domed sapphire crystal with A/R, screw down crown, "free battery changes for life" (I understand that's a Lum-Tec thing.), screwback case. Includes a nylon strap and a leather strap. It has no date, and the bezel is fixed. Limted edition.

"Green lumed dial with contrast black numbers" -- couldn't find a lume shot online.

https://huckberry.com/store/lum-tec/category/p/50671-huckberry-x-lum-tec-gmt










*UPDATE*: this shouldn't be confused with the LE Huckberry Combat B33 GMT (OOS), which has two-tone lume.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Now there's an interesting way to get rid of some extra inventory that never sold
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It's not called Legacy for nothing!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

tommy_boy said:


> Yeah. Never seen a 45mm (44-47mm ;-)) diver with a five-link bracelet.
> 
> Surprised they still have stock.


I was thinking of the freebie of the dress watch. From what i remember the current price is about a $100 premium over the price when originally introduced.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ComplicationsSkr (Mar 21, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Another *Invicta Pro Diver, 8930C, all-time low ($58.99) on Amazon* (blue/gold submariner homage)
> 
> 
> 40mm stainless steel case
> ...


What do folks think of this Invicta vs. the Tevise 801a. Very different watches, and very different price points, I know. But the Tevise often shows up as a forum favorite on the $20 thread, and it would be good to get forum readers' opinions on the two.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> I was thinking of the freebie of the dress watch. From what i remember the current price is about a $100 premium over the price when originally introduced.


Of course. My post was less thoughtful than yours.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

hronson said:


> What do folks think of this Invicta vs. the Tevise 801a. Very different watches, and very different price points, I know. But the Tevise often shows up as a forum favorite on the $20 thread, and it would be good to get forum readers' opinions on the two.


Never heard of Telvise, but own several Invicta with Seiko Auto movements and all are good watches for the money, $60.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

hronson said:


> What do folks think of this Invicta vs. the Tevise 801a. Very different watches, and very different price points, I know. But the Tevise often shows up as a forum favorite on the $20 thread, and it would be good to get forum readers' opinions on the two.


I have seen and read several reviews of the Tevise. Their QC is brutal every review reports a very lose bezel (makes the Seiko play look Rolex tight) and several reports of the watch DOA or quitting after several weeks. For $20 it is fun but really a waist.
I have only heard good things about Invicata -outside of cray overinflated MSRP and design.
At $60 it is good watch that can be an excellent base for modding.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Casio Pro Trek PRG-600-1ER, *$273*. Amazon: $363. eBay: $352+$18S&H.

WUS PRG-600 Review (different colorway): https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/protrek-prg-600-depth-review-4151010.html

"last items in stock"
https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio-watches/casio-prg-600-1er-watch-casio-protrek-prg-600-1er


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Victorinox Swiss Army 241373 Men's Officer's Automatic Stainless Steel Watch, 40mm x 11mm, 100m WR, ETA 2824-2 (according to Amazon and mentioned in below threads), exhibition back, sapphire crystal, *$230* from 3rd party at Walmart, which still has *10% cash back* from ebates on jewelry. eBay: $345. Amazon: $327. Seen almost a year ago at $265 (though reported low is $215).

WUS review with photos: https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/review-swiss-army-mens-241373-officers-mecha-watch-3381634.html

More photos and discussion: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/another-new-favorite-victorinox-241373-officers-3047234.html

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Victorin...r-s-Automatic-Stainless-Steel-Watch/158328993


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko Prospex Stainless Steel Baby Tuna with Seiko 4R36, SRP637, *$343* at Long Island. eBay: $575+$10S&H, Amazon: $589. Jomoshop OOS at $402. Creation OOS at $275. List: $575.

https://www.longislandwatch.com/Seiko_Prospex_SRP637_Baby_Tuna_Watch_p/srp637.htm


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Did someone ask for thoughts on the *Tevise T801A vs. the Invicta Pro Diver?

*


hronson said:


> What do folks think of this Invicta vs. the Tevise 801a. Very different watches, and very different price points, I know. But the Tevise often shows up as a forum favorite on the $20 thread, and it would be good to get forum readers' opinions on the two.


Here ya go (URL: 



 ):





That YouTube duel, as well as the comments to it, should cover most all you need to know.

I'd echo the sentiments of others in this thread: The T801A is a lot of fun, and a lot of watch for the money, but unless you're really strapped for cash, to the point that an extra $40 is going to make a material difference to you, you're much better off going for an Invicta Pro Diver for $60.

And in my (granted, limited) experience, the 40mm Pro Diver only goes on sale for that price only a few times a year, and you kind of have to "catch" those deals, so if you are interested in buying one, I wouldn't hesitate.

What's more, the Invictas sell through Amazon (vs., say, the Tevise through Gearbest or AliX), so you'll receive them much more quickly, and you'll be covered for an easy free return if for any reason you're not satisfied with the purchase.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

30% off a few Christopher Ward watches. The URL says januarysale, so I guess this is old news:

new:
https://www.christopherward.com/events/clearance/30-percent-off-watches

nearly new:
https://www.christopherward.com/events/clearance/nearly-new3

This is my favorite of the three _nearly new_:


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Casio G-Shock GW-M5610PC-1ER, solar, MB6 atomic, reverse LCD square with electric blue highlights, *$110*. eBay: $146.

https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...5610pc-1er-watch-casio-g-shock-gw-m5610pc-1er


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Oris Aquis Date, 43mm, 300m WR, "Oris calibre 733 Base SW 200-1 automatic" (per Jomashop), *$1,150*. Jomashop OOS at $1,360. List: $2,000. "2 left" of this gold box deal:
https://www.amazon.com/Oris-Aquis-Date/dp/B01FKMNQD0/

Photo from Jomashop (where it's OOS):










More Oris gold box deals here.


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

The Dassari Outlaw Python Genuine Snake Skin Watch band 26 mm, tan, is available from Amazon for $13.49. Free shipping. Regular price $99....

https://www.amazon.com/DASSARI-Outlaw-Python-Genuine-Snake/dp/B00OL5EHYU?th=1


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

I've heard of these watches being more deeply discounted but Ashford has the JeanRichard Aquasport for 750 in black dial. Chronos 24 is selling a used one for 1300 so maybe it is a good price.

All I know is thanks to you guys these things are suddenly on my radar and I'd like to learn more.


----------



## brans1 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks, looks like I picked up the last one at that price, have the perfect watch for it.



Rainshadow said:


> The Dassari Outlaw Python Genuine Snake Skin Watch band 26 mm, tan, is available from Amazon for $13.49. Free shipping. Regular price $99....
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/DASSARI-Outlaw-Python-Genuine-Snake/dp/B00OL5EHYU?th=1
> 
> View attachment 13040207


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

hronson said:


> What do folks think of this Invicta vs. the Tevise 801a. Very different watches, and very different price points, I know. But the Tevise often shows up as a forum favorite on the $20 thread, and it would be good to get forum readers' opinions on the two.


It is not even close. The Seiko movement in the Invicta is normally used in $200+ watches, the movement in the Tevise is used in, well, $20 watches. Everything about the Invicta is much, much better than the Tevise. Yes, it is still an Invicta, but comparing just these two there is no comparison.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Casio G-Shock DW6900-1V $27.59 + tax using 20% off code SPRING @ Target. However, you need $35 to get free shipping, so really only a great deal for someone that has something else they need to buy from Target. 
https://www.target.com/p/casio-men-s-g-shock-watch---black--dw6900-1v-/-/A-12613711


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Casio G-Shock DW6900-1V $27.59 + tax using 20% off code SPRING @ Target. However, you need $35 to get free shipping, so really only a great deal for someone that has something else they need to buy from Target.
> https://www.target.com/p/casio-men-s-g-shock-watch---black--dw6900-1v-/-/A-12613711


Looks like the Men's Casio G-shock Classic Watch - Black (G2900F-1V) is a pretty good price of $33.99 with code SPRING at Target. Because of state tax, that pushed it to over $35 for me, giving me free shipping:
https://www.target.com/p/men-s-casio-g-shock-classic-watch---black--g2900f-1v-/-/A-15201462


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

There are a few gems in the Tissot sale on ToM. Don't forget 10% cashback from TopCashBack.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-tissot-65f26625-9970-426f-a3a7-77f64eb3529e

$315 net for this one.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

RyanD said:


> There are a few gems in the Tissot sale on ToM. Don't forget 10% cashback from TopCashBack.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-tissot-65f26625-9970-426f-a3a7-77f64eb3529e
> 
> $315 net for this one.


I have & like the gold-tone version of same watch ... great price on a nice watch there!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

How about a watch for the same price as the #3 combo meal at McDonald's.

$7.19 after 20% coupon, you have to get to $35 for free shipping, shouldn't be too hard at target.

https://www.target.com/p/men-s-casio-digital-watch-black/-/A-52439523


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

RyanD said:


> You are allowed to post deals yourself if you aren't satisfied with what others are posting.
> 
> Here's a Tissot Powermatic 80 COSC Chronometer for $369.99. 41mm case.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t086-408-11-031-00.html


Still available for $399, and they gave me a $25 incentive for leaving it in my basket. I wonder about the restrained design though. Does this watch have a slow release charm?


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Rainshadow said:


> Still available for $399, and they gave me a $25 incentive for leaving it in my basket. I wonder about the restrained design though. Does this watch have a slow release charm?


May look kinda plain but I'm really digging the classic look. And with your bonus price seems right

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Rainshadow said:


> The Dassari Outlaw Python Genuine Snake Skin Watch band 26 mm, tan, is available from Amazon for $13.49. Free shipping. Regular price $99....
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/DASSARI-Outlaw-Python-Genuine-Snake/dp/B00OL5EHYU?th=1
> 
> View attachment 13040207


I tried to order these in both black (when in stock) and natural, but Amazon said they can't ship them to my address.

So much for ordering those artisan baby seal slippers I had my eyes on...


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

Just picked up this Mido Multifort Adventure Chronograph on the bay for £888. That's a Jomashop price without the shipping and duty hassle so well pleased for the UK with our slim pickings. Seller has a few other interesting items so maybe worth watching. Been watching these for a while and love the unusual colour combo and two dial layout. 60hr power reserve as well. Another Swatch group brand.









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

TheSanDiegan said:


> I tried to order these in both black (when in stock) and natural, but Amazon said they can't ship them to my address.
> 
> So much for ordering those artisan baby seal slippers I had my eyes on...


Shows $99.00 now


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

TheSanDiegan said:


> I tried to order these in both black (when in stock) and natural, but Amazon said they can't ship them to my address.
> 
> So much for ordering those artisan baby seal slippers I had my eyes on...


Same here (I'm in SoCal, FWIW).


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Wenger 01.0621.102 - Women's Seaforce, *36mm* x 10.5mm, Swiss quartz. read from its screwback case: "sapphire crystal ... water resistant 200m ... all stainless steel". screw down crown per Princeton. silicone strap. *$61 incl. free shipping*, free returns & 2-year warranty. eBay: $101. Princeton: $129. List: $240.

There's nothing feminine about this cool little diver.

https://www.amazon.com/Wenger-01-0621-102-Womens-Watch-Silicon/dp/B008OSOV6Y/










*UPDATE*: Certified has this model on bracelet (0621.104) on their site for *$59*:
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-analog-display-swiss-quartz-black-watch.html


----------



## ComplicationsSkr (Mar 21, 2018)

ayem-bee said:


> Casio MTP4500D - Chronograph with Slide Rule
> Only $33.59 at Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-MTP4500D-1AV-Slide-Aviator-Stainless/dp/B00134OJYA


Nice price on this. Do you know anything about the specialized sliderule that they have on it? It isn't a standard one (which would require the inner dial to go up to 90, or the outer dial to go only up to 60 so they could match up for the sliderule functions). But I can't find any description for how this specialized one is intended to be used. (I looked for a version of the manual, but couldn't find one online.)


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Rainshadow said:


> The Dassari Outlaw Python Genuine Snake Skin Watch band ...





TheSanDiegan said:


> I tried to order these in both black (when in stock) and natural, but Amazon said they can't ship them to my address.
> 
> So much for ordering those artisan baby seal slippers I had my eyes on...


Genuine _Outlaw_ watch band, I guess.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

dumberdrummer said:


> Same here (I'm in SoCal, FWIW).


We're both in SD. Which apparently is a python sanctuary.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

TheSanDiegan said:


> We're both in SD. Which apparently is a python sanctuary.


outlawed up north as well


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

TheSanDiegan said:


> We're both in SD. Which apparently is a python sanctuary.


It's likely the entire state, then.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Casio G-SHOCK Professional Rangeman-Triple Sensor Watch GW-9400DCJ-1 - Black and Camouflage,* $277 incl. free shipping*. eBay: $299. List: $469.

https://www.eglobalcentral.com/casi...-watch-gw-9400dcj-1-black-and-camouflage.html


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

fearlessleader said:


> It's likely the entire state, then.


I tried to get it sent to my sis in San Jose too, but no joy.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

_








Originally Posted by *TheSanDiegan* 
We're both in SD. Which apparently is a python sanctuary.

_

_It's likely the entire state, then._

I read up, and apparently pythons are often being killed cruelly, and on a scale that is threatening the species. I didn't know that.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Rainshadow said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who said that? PETA?

The Florida Everglades would love to have chat with whoever is claiming pythons as a species are being threatened. Those things are DECIMATING the wildlife that lives there.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Strmwatch said:


> Who said that? PETA?
> 
> The Florida Everglades would love to have chat with whoever is claiming pythons as a species are being threatened. Those things are DECIMATING the wildlife that lives there.


"Python" describes a family, not a single species. There are members of that family that are endangered and/or controlled by CITES.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah, I’m pretty sure you’d be subsidized to set up shop in FL and hunt all the pythons you want to turn into skin products.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure you'd be subsidized to set up shop in FL and hunt all the pythons you want to turn into skin products.


At one point the state was paying people a bounty to kill them. Still may be.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Strmwatch said:


> Who said that? PETA?
> 
> The Florida Everglades would love to have chat with whoever is claiming pythons as a species are being threatened. Those things are DECIMATING the wildlife that lives there.


There may be some issues world wide but the Florida python problem is real.

https://www.popsci.com/florida-invasive-pythons


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

hronson said:


> Nice price on this. Do you know anything about the specialized sliderule that they have on it? It isn't a standard one (which would require the inner dial to go up to 90, or the outer dial to go only up to 60 so they could match up for the sliderule functions). But I can't find any description for how this specialized one is intended to be used. (I looked for a version of the manual, but couldn't find one online.)


I didn't realize this had a non-standard slide rule. I ordered the watch, but haven't received it yet. I'll let you know if I find out anything when I get it.
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

ayem-bee said:


> I didn't realize this had a non-standard slide rule. I ordered the watch, but haven't received it yet. I'll let you know if I find out anything when I get it.
> Thanks for the heads up!


I ordered this same watch once before when Target had it on sale. I was unimpressed with it and returned it. Your experience may be completely different.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

For anyone looking to test the waters with a JR, Ashford has a "Store display, never worn" Aeroscope (Ti case) for *$569*, a $328 savings over their "regular" sale price of $897.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I know nothing about this company, but you can get two watches for CAD $30 delivered ($23.44 USD). The ones at the bottom look decent enough.

https://luxuriousjewelries.com


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

TheSanDiegan said:


> For anyone looking to test the waters with a JR, Ashford has a "Store display, never worn" Aeroscope (Ti case) for *$569*, a $328 savings over their "regular" sale price of $897.


I would go this one, a far more legible dial
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/jeanrichard/aeroscope/60660-21G751-UK4A.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=10


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

dramanet said:


> I would go this one, a far more legible dial
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/jeanrichard/aeroscope/60660-21G751-UK4A.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=10
> 
> View attachment 13043835


Yeah, I really don't get the blackout/near-blackout look by any watch maker other than P. T. Barnum. I recently needed an ultralight watch and thought maybe I'd see what the appeal is of a blackout watch. I don't. I'll even go a step further and say I'm not a big fan of the non-chrono Aeroscopes in general, but different strokes for different folks and all that...


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> Showing off our Eternas? This one was about $575 after 10% cash back.
> Not to mention the $850 Vaughan which rivals the Snowflake for my favorite watch.


This flew under the radar here back in 10/15, $399 for an in-house movement, or at least Eterna-Matic....the poor man's Reverso...the 1935.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Yeah, I really don't get the blackout/near-blackout look by any watch maker other than P. T. Barnum. I recently needed an ultralight watch and thought maybe I'd see what the appeal is of a blackout watch. I don't. I'll even go a step further and say I'm not a big fan of the non-chrono Aeroscopes in general, but different strokes for different folks and all that...


This.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> This flew under the radar here back in 10/15, $399 for an in-house movement, or at least Eterna-Matic....the poor man's Reverso...the 1935.
> 
> View attachment 13043969


I like that. Does it flip over? What is the model called?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> I like that. Does it flip over? What is the model called?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


it's an eterna 1935


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> My first Swiss automatic-chrono-GMT, limited to 50 grey dial Bulova 63B187. Camel alerted to a reduction to $594, not the rock bottom but second lowest.
> 
> View attachment 13001867


Turned out to be #3 of 49. We don't see chrono-GMT too often. ETA-2893 with added module.



The OEM bracelet screws are glued and I have not been able to resize it. Until I get 3 links removed, this suede green is working out well.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

The very groovy Seiko Recraft SSC667 "Gulf" solar chronograph is on offer for $180 from a seller on eBay who seems reputable (100% rating from 7298 buyers). This is as low a price as I've seen.









https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Seiko-...200687&hash=item33e5226877:g:0icAAOSw9Llaj0Cq


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

It's the 8491.41.41.1117D Model 1935, doesn't flip like a Reverso but has a crystal case back showing the movement.


----------



## Jncky (Aug 6, 2015)

sorry


----------



## Jncky (Aug 6, 2015)

RyanD said:


> There are a few gems in the Tissot sale on ToM. Don't forget 10% cashback from TopCashBack.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-tissot-65f26625-9970-426f-a3a7-77f64eb3529e
> 
> $315 net for this one.


Aww shoot... Wanted one for the longest time...These are really hard to come by. Haven't seen them in a while. Congrats to those who were able to get one! (Still would prefer the black face with leather strap...But that's almost impossible at a decent price)


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

RyanPatrick said:


> Recoil Rob said:
> 
> 
> > This flew under the radar here back in 10/15, $399 for an in-house movement, or at least Eterna-Matic....the poor man's Reverso...the 1935.
> ...


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> RyanPatrick said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful watch. It's an ETA 2824 with a custom rotor. (so I guess it is in house...😁 )
> ...


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

Chirv said:


> AnGeLiCbOrIs said:
> 
> 
> > Was getting really excited about the idea of a sub-$500 Swiss in house... RIP
> ...


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

son2silver said:


> Chirv said:
> 
> 
> > ETA SA started out as a subsidiary of Eterna. So yes this is the one brand for which ETA movements are "in house".
> ...


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

ki6h said:


> The very groovy Seiko Recraft SSC667 "Gulf" solar chronograph is on offer for $180 from a seller on eBay who seems reputable (100% rating from 7298 buyers). This is as low a price as I've seen.
> 
> View attachment 13044355
> 
> ...


Sold. If you have any interest in a green version it can be had for $187: https://www.ebay.com/p/Mens-Green-Q...m=323133025478&_trksid=p2047675.c100012.m1985


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Casio G-Shock GF-8250CM-2 Frogman, new, blue camo, solar, *$409*. Amazon: $550. eBay: $550+.

Casio product page here. According to G-Central it's part of the _Men in Camouflage_ series.

https://www.onedigitals.com/collect...shock-digital-gf-8250cm-2-watch-new-with-tags


----------



## justpottheball (Feb 28, 2018)

Seller Hot-brand on ebay has Tag Heuer Aquracer for sale at 765$. It is a battery powered on rubber, but seems like a good deal anyway. Only one available at that price


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Ex-display Armand Nicolet M02, small seconds, big date, blued hands and guilloche. For $849. Cheapest ever on Amazon: $1.899. Quoted retail price $5.800.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/armand-nicolet/m02/9146A-AG-M9140-SD.pid?nid=cpg_cat6003&so=1


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford has 88 Rue Du Rhone Double-8 Origin men's automatic watches, with sapphire crystals and ETA2824-2 movements, in its clearance section for $193.50 with coupon code 'EXTRA20'

Pair that with Lemoney cash-back (14% up to $90; 3% after that) and the price comes down to $177.79.

They have a 39mm white dial and black dial, and a 42mm black dial.

Not bad-looking watches, and you can't beat the specs for a price starting with a "1."

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...product.primarySKU.gender:Men&catId=cat690030


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Not my style, but looks like quite a lot of value there. Thanks for the post!



WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford has 88 Rue Du Rhone Double-8 Origin men's automatic watches, with sapphire crystals and ETA2824-2 movements, in its clearance section for $193.50 with coupon code 'EXTRA20'
> 
> Pair that with Lemoney cash-back (14% up to $90; 3% after that) and the price comes down to $177.79.
> 
> ...


----------



## GalvoAg (Mar 22, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford has 88 Rue Du Rhone Double-8 Origin men's automatic watches, with sapphire crystals and ETA2824-2 movements, in its clearance section for $193.50 with coupon code 'EXTRA20'
> 
> Pair that with Lemoney cash-back (14% up to $90; 3% after that) and the price comes down to $177.79.
> 
> ...


Don't know much about 88 Rue Du Rhone but I'm liking the design and specs. Might have to get one, anybody have experience with one of their watches?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Day Date Auto Men's 42mm Swiss Automatic Watch H70505153, 42mm x 11m, Hamilton Calibre H-30 (based on the ETA 2836-2 / C07.111 per watchbase), *$450*. Next eBay price: $559. Amazon: $577. Ashford: $586. List: $956.

Hamilton product page here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hamilton-K...Swiss-Automatic-Watch-H70505153-/162966769112


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

Any Gemnation coupons? Got my eye on a cream dial Airspeed Chrono


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

JMD1082 said:


> Any Gemnation coupons? Got my eye on a cream dial Airspeed Chrono
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you can sit tight, the RT range goes on sale semi-regularly at Gemnation and Touch of Modern.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Wenger Field Classic White Dial Leather Strap, model 72801, Swiss quartz, 41mm x 11mm, 100m WR, push-pull crown, "sapphire coated crystal", *$31* from Certified. $38 on Amazon. $41 on eBay. List: $135.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ite-dial-leather-strap-men-s-watch-72801.html


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

JeanRichard Aquascope 60400-11C601-FK6A. Ashford weekly deal: $749. Code *AFFAQUA679* (exp. 4/9 -- today!) takes it down to *$679*. eBay: $885. List: $3,200.

Manufacturer's page here. Looking at their detail shot, you can see that the dial is brushed. This might be my new JR crush 

https://www.ashford.com/us/60400-11C601-FK6A.pid


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Davosa Vireo dual time gmt

41mm

Swiss made

I was eyeing this up a while ago and it was much more expensive at the time. I quite like the dual crown.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Davosa-Vireo-Analogue-16246314-Stainless/dp/B005PKV96O

£138.00 delivered









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

Can't get that code to work. I think this JR is already discounted so no additional codes. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Dante231 said:


> Can't get that code to work. I think this JR is already discounted so no additional codes.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Works for me (I'm not buying, but was just curious to try the code):


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

dumberdrummer said:


> Works for me (I'm not buying, but was just curious to try the code):


Same here. Tried out of curiosity and it works.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Works for me (I'm not buying, but was just curious to try the code):


Thanks for that -- I didn't try it, myself. FWIW, I found the code here (it's on the second page, now): https://www.dealnews.com/c436/Clothing-Accessories/Accessories/Watches/


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

MOVADO Quartz Men's Series 800 Watch - 2600074 - $288 with free shipping

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...=50888D16135FC743CA3B873080EF12CF.prd-store61

Retails for $895, drops from $420.65 to $288 when you add the code *AFFSERIES288* at checkout at Ashford, plus it ships free









FEATURES
Width:40 mm without crown
Lug Width:21 mm
Case Length with Lugs:48 mm
Water Resistance:200 m (660 feet)
Crystal:Sapphire Crystal Scratch Resistant
Thickness:10 mm
Case Back:Screw-Down Closed
Bezel:Unidirectional Rotating SS
Movement: Quartz
Crown: Screw Down


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Hamilton Khaki Field Day Date Auto Men's 42mm Swiss Automatic Watch H70505153, 42mm x 11m, Hamilton Calibre H-30 (based on the ETA 2836-2 / C07.111 per watchbase), *$450*. Next eBay price: $559. Amazon: $577. Ashford: $586. List: $956.
> 
> Hamilton product page here.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hamilton-K...Swiss-Automatic-Watch-H70505153-/162966769112


This same watch can be had from Ashford for $375 with code AFFFIELD375. Plus 3% back through Ebates. Code expires 4/14.

If this was less than 40mm, no question I would have pulled the trigger already.

https://www.ashford.com/us/H7050515...FF+-+Hamilton+H70505153+for+$375&PubCID=46157


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

BostonCharlie said:


> JeanRichard Aquascope 60400-11C601-FK6A. Ashford weekly deal: $749. Code *AFFAQUA679* (exp. 4/9 -- today!) takes it down to *$679*. eBay: $885. List: $3,200.
> 
> Manufacturer's page here. Looking at their detail shot, you can see that the dial is brushed. This might be my new JR crush
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/60400-11C601-FK6A.pid


Just seeing this, 38 minutes too late. Too damn bad it expired at midnight Eastern time instead of Pacific. Or thank God. Not quite sure yet.


----------



## bobusa (Apr 17, 2016)

Ottski44 said:


> MOVADO Quartz Men's Series 800 Watch - 2600074 - $288 with free shipping
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...=50888D16135FC743CA3B873080EF12CF.prd-store61
> 
> ...


Code is not working. Want one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Citizen auto on massdrop for $100. Anyone know anything about the citizen 8200 movement?

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/citizen-nh8360-automatic-watch

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Any codes that work on Ashford Preowned? 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

batmansk6 said:


> Citizen auto on massdrop for $100. Anyone know anything about the citizen 8200 movement?
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/citizen-nh8360-automatic-watch


Yeah: Miyota 820x.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Glycine Combat Sub on Massdrop with numerous color variations. Available in 42 and 48mm cases starting at $379.99.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-sub-watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GalvoAg (Mar 22, 2018)

Rabirnie said:


> Glycine Combat Sub on Massdrop with numerous color variations. Available in 42 and 48mm cases starting at $379.99.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-sub-watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome finally got the golden eye.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mikescanlan (May 4, 2017)

Glycine Combat Sub Automatics are on sale at Massdrop for $379.99 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycin...ontent=1523352747496.052498622915845404545020


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

hehe joined for the same



GalvoAg said:


> Awesome finally got the golden eye.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Anyone tried these premium.natos here.
Many colours available in the Zulu's

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...+belt+nato&dpPl=1&dpID=41k15CaEJeL&ref=plSrch

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...+belt+nato&dpPl=1&dpID=51sPM9sEdhL&ref=plSrch









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

Weird, they don't show a picture of the Golden eye in the models listed at the bottom of the page but it is available according to the drop menu when ordering...



MrMajestyk said:


> hehe joined for the same


----------



## GalvoAg (Mar 22, 2018)

Metallman said:


> Weird, they don't show a picture of the Golden eye in the models listed at the bottom of the page but it is available according to the drop menu when ordering...


They don't always update that part because they drop the Combat Sub often and the models offered change. First time in a while the Golden Eye has been on there.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation Deal of the Day is an Oris rectangular mechanical. $488.25 after Be Frugal rebate. The next-best price I see is $610.

Oris Rectangular Men's Watch Model: 56176934031MB


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

GalvoAg said:


> They don't always update that part because they drop the Combat Sub often and the models offered change. First time in a while the Golden Eye has been on there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


So the Golden Eye is a 42mm?


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Rainshadow said:


> So the Golden Eye is a 42mm?


Yes at 42mm and I believe they got the wrong L2L number. Should be 50mm instead of 46mm if I remember correctly.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

batmansk6 said:


> Citizen auto on massdrop for $100. Anyone know anything about the citizen 8200 movement?
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/citizen-nh8360-automatic-watch
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


If you don't feel like waiting, Long Island Watch has the black dial bracelet version for $120.

https://www.longislandwatch.com/Citizen_NH8360_80E_Watch_p/nh8360-80e.htm


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Strmwatch said:


> If you don't feel like waiting, Long Island Watch has the black dial bracelet version for $120.
> 
> https://www.longislandwatch.com/Citizen_NH8360_80E_Watch_p/nh8360-80e.htm


That looks sweet!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*FLASH SALE - *_All Five Colorways Now Available_
*Guanqin GJ16106* (Nomos Lambda 39 homage) automatic *w/power reserve dial* - *$68.99* >> Coupon Code *"GUANQIN2463"* = *$59.99**(Thanks Ipse)*
*5 color choices *Available at this price - White/Silver, Blue/Silver Mesh, White/Black Mesh, Black/Black Mesh, White/Rose Gold
42mm x 12mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, 22mm stainless steel mesh band, automatic movement with date @ 6, small seconds, and PR dial

​


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Price drop coming on the Nodus Retrospect!

$300 for what is just a bad-A watch from a really up and coming watch brand.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

20% off at PaulTwice.com


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

last few days pf preorder for the Midnattsol from Karlskrona - $229

https://www...................../products/karlskrona-midnattssol-precision-dive-watch


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Up to $75 off March Madness Odyssey sale going on at Bldr Supply co

https://www.boldrsupply.co/collections/odyssey


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

it's been the last few days for months. his calendar must be broken


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> last few days pf preorder for the Midnattsol from Karlskrona - $229
> 
> https://www...................../products/karlskrona-midnattssol-precision-dive-watch
> 
> ...


Wish more brands went with yellow over orange

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

wow they added a date window......finely treading the line between homage and replica.


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

MrMajestyk said:


> hehe joined for the same


Me too 

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko 5 Sports Baby Ice Monster Automatic SRP481K1, 43mm x 11mm, 100m WR, 4R36 movement (per Jomashop), *$175* shipped from Singapore. eBay: $276. Amazon: $464. Jomashop (with nice photos): OOS at $167. List: $395.

https://www.chronograph-divers.com/seiko-srp481k1/


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

TJ Maxx Casio GSTS310D-1A $159.99. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Victorinox Inox Rubber Strap Watch model 241682.1, Swiss quartz, *$130*. eBay: $211. Amazon: $249. Jomashop: $249. List: $495.

Manufacturer's product page here.

*UPDATE: Sold Out*
https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...Swiss-Made-Inox-Rubber-Strap-Watch/1000341279


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> wow they added a date window......finely treading the line between homage and replica.


Which watch are you talking about? Homage/replica of what?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Victorinox Inox Rubber Strap Watch model 241682.1, Swiss quartz, *$130*. eBay: $211. Amazon: $249. Jomashop: $249. List: $495.
> 
> Manufacturer's product page here.
> 
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...Swiss-Made-Inox-Rubber-Strap-Watch/1000341279


$148 with tax and shipping. I bought it for the strap.

Edit: Looks like they dropped shipping and tax and it's $129
Edit: Looks like it's back to $148.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

tanksndudes said:


> Which watch are you talking about? Homage/replica of what?


Sorry about that this was the watch I was referring to

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=45765181

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Sold out.



BostonCharlie said:


> Victorinox Inox Rubber Strap Watch model 241682.1, Swiss quartz, *$130*. eBay: $211. Amazon: $249. Jomashop: $249. List: $495.
> 
> Manufacturer's product page here.
> 
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...Swiss-Made-Inox-Rubber-Strap-Watch/1000341279


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Sold out.


Looks like my order went through. My TJMaxx CC shows a $129 charge but my order shows $148. Regardless, I had $65 in TJMaxx funny money to spend. Sorry I beat you to it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

One of the best prices I've seen on the GW-6900 for some time. Sold by Amazon. $69.12









https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-GW69...&psd=1&keywords=casio+g-shock+watches+for+men


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Peace N Time said:


> Yes at 42mm and I believe they got the wrong L2L number. Should be 50mm instead of 46mm if I remember correctly.


true, should be 50mm (I fear it will look monstrous on my 6 inch wrist..then I don't care  )

there are subtle differences to the "original" golden eye and the one on massdrop, so either invicta's new design guidelines or whatever

left massdrop, right when it was not under Invicta. Different logo , word automatic added now, "old" one has a lume dot beside the date window. It should be actually rose gold, at least I hope so, massdrop photo looks a bit like yellow gold but could be lighting


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Don't know if it's a deal, but I was in the mall today and they had a Invicta stand. They where offering"buy one get one", or "buy 2 get three free". Had my kids with me, so just glanced over the display for a sec.....
In case you are looking for Invicta and live near the Freehold Raceway Mall in NJ.....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dramanet said:


> I would go this one, a far more legible dial
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/jeanrichard/aeroscope/60660-21G751-UK4A.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=10
> 
> View attachment 13043835


Definitely a better looking model. It's a great case on these. Wears great in spite of the size.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> JeanRichard Aquascope 60400-11C601-FK6A. Ashford weekly deal: $749. Code *AFFAQUA679* (exp. 4/9 -- today!) takes it down to *$679*. eBay: $885. List: $3,200.
> 
> Manufacturer's page here. Looking at their detail shot, you can see that the dial is brushed. This might be my new JR crush
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/60400-11C601-FK6A.pid


I ordered this the other day and it shipped this morning  can't wait.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Just seeing this, 38 minutes too late. Too damn bad it expired at midnight Eastern time instead of Pacific. Or thank God. Not quite sure yet.


Still a great watch at 749$ imo. They have other codes on their site usually, give them a look.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

capisce1987 said:


> Don't know if it's a deal, but I was in the mall today and they had a Invicta stand. They where offering"buy one get one", or "buy 2 get three free". Had my kids with me, so just glanced over the display for a sec.....
> In case you are looking for Invicta and live near the Freehold Raceway Mall in NJ.....


Unless they're already 80% off MSRP, that's probably still not a very good deal!


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Are there ever site-wide Borealis codes that can be used on straps?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

MrMajestyk said:


> true, should be 50mm (I fear it will look monstrous on my 6 inch wrist..then I don't care  )
> 
> there are subtle differences to the "original" golden eye and the one on massdrop, so either invicta's new design guidelines or whatever
> 
> ...


Can one of you please explain to me why it's called the Golden Eye? Did Bond wear it in the film? Thanks.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Are there ever site-wide Borealis codes that can be used on straps?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

Just an update (money well spent best buy of 2017) Few month ago I told this form.that this seemed like an amazing buy even though it was a kick starter project and I have to say I was right. The watch is called mondragon it came in many colours blue green yellow and orange all lookd great I opted for the yellow. I must say it was worth the wait.

specs: 
43mm 316 stainless steel case with 30ATM/1000m 13.6mm thick with helium escape value, 
Signed screw down crown
Ceramic lumed bezel insert 
120click bezel
Flat Sapphire glass AR coated 
Seiko nh35a hacking and hand winding 
Engineering bracelet, carbon fiber leather strap, NATO strap and a regular leather strap with colour stitching to match the colour of the watch chosen
Invicta style case to match the colour chosen as well 
Spring bar tool 
Extra set of quick release spring bars 


Hand down the best $165 bucks I spent in 2017 took a while to get here but well worth the wait. And to think someone in here ask me if I was promoting the company naw I wasn't just though it was a dam good deal based on the things that are posted in here all the time. Cheers 😊😊😊


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> *FLASH SALE - *_All Five Colorways Now Available_
> *Guanqin GJ16106* (Nomos Lambda 39 homage) automatic *w/power reserve dial* - *$68.99* >> Coupon Code *"GUANQIN2463"* = *$59.99**(Thanks Ipse)*
> *5 color choices *Available at this price - White/Silver, Blue/Silver Mesh, White/Black Mesh, Black/Black Mesh, White/Rose Gold
> 42mm x 12mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, 22mm stainless steel mesh band, automatic movement with date @ 6, small seconds, and PR dial
> ...


The same watch is selling much cheaper at AE apparently.


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

oshane_f said:


> Just an update (money well spent best buy of 2017) Few month ago I told this form.that this seemed like an amazing buy even though it was a kick starter project and I have to say I was right. The watch is called mondragon it came in many colours blue green yellow and orange all lookd great I opted for the yellow. I must say it was worth the wait.
> 
> specs:
> 43mm 316 stainless steel case with 30ATM/1000m 13.6mm thick with helium escape value,
> ...


I like that!

There are a couple of Kickstarter-campaigns running at the moment, using the same movement. They typically include both leather and silicone straps.

I've backed this, as his previous project was a success: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/aevumtime/the-advance-automatic-ignition-timing-themed-watch

This I've backed, but not sure about yet: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1995465987/baia-dive-legacy-one-automatic-divers-watch-300mt


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

MrMajestyk said:


> there are subtle differences to the "original" golden eye and the one on massdrop, so either invicta's new design guidelines or whatever
> 
> left massdrop, right when it was not under Invicta. Different logo , word automatic added now, "old" one has a lume dot beside the date window. It should be actually rose gold, at least I hope so, massdrop photo looks a bit like yellow gold but could be lighting


Looking at some of those models on Massdrop, they looked very very much like Invictas -- large and gaudy... (ok, a bit stereotypical... sorry) not like the "older" Glycine. Are they still the same movements as before, though?


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

fearlessleader said:


> Looking at some of those models on Massdrop, they looked very very much like Invictas -- large and gaudy... (ok, a bit stereotypical... sorry) not like the "older" Glycine. Are they still the same movements as before, though?


I believe they have gone from ETA to Sellita movements.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

fearlessleader said:


> Looking at some of those models on Massdrop, they looked very very much like Invictas -- large and gaudy... (ok, a bit stereotypical... sorry) not like the "older" Glycine. Are they still the same movements as before, though?


Most of them have not changed since Invicta took over.


----------



## japc (Feb 23, 2013)

It's WUS's own Godwin law: as a thread grows longer, the probability of spiraling into Glycine's post Invicta FUD approaches 1.


----------



## estmdada (Apr 11, 2018)

Hey there, I love this watch as well. 
I want to buy these watch but I have small wrists. Are those links without pins adjustable? If how you do adjust it.
Thank you.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Regarding the Glycine conversations, the look of the newer models was started up to a year before the Invicta deal came up. That is Glycine doing what Glycine wants and has nothing to do with Invicta.

Also, Glycine still has ETA movements and presumably always will since they have some sort of agreement with ETA. It's possible the Invicta situation nullifies that ETA deal, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Still a great watch at 749$ imo. They have other codes on their site usually, give them a look.


$10 cheaper than the other day with code A80. So why am I still hesitating?


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Seiko SNZF15k and SNZF17k “sea urchins” were just dropped on mass drop for 129.99!!! Is it time to get another? lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

Omega Speedmaster Day Date (3523.80) landed from Japan (RakutenGlobal) a few days ago, just below $1600 after 10% ebates (I was impatient), I think it was a decent deal given the condition (although no box/papers). I have a feeling these'll be worth more some day, triple date automatic from any maker is usually ~$2k new at minimum from what I've seen, let alone Omega.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

winstoda said:


> $10 cheaper than the other day with code A80. So why am I still hesitating?


Mine lands tomorrow. Can't wait to see the dial. Am worried it may be too large for my wrist. If it is you can have it at the sale price they had instead of me returning it. Just let me know if you'd be interested


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

solstice15 said:


> Omega Speedmaster Day Date (3523.80) landed from Japan (RakutenGlobal) a few days ago, just below $1600 after 10% ebates (I was impatient), I think it was a decent deal given the condition (although no box/papers). I have a feeling these'll be worth more some day, triple date automatic from any maker is usually ~$2k new at minimum from what I've seen, let alone Omega.
> 
> View attachment 13051001
> View attachment 13051003
> ...


Nice,not seen one like that before

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

islander009 said:


> Seiko SNZF15k and SNZF17k "sea urchins" were just dropped on mass drop for 129.99!!! Is it time to get another? lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the normal eBay price. They're 110 from area trend right now:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152681133885

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

oshane_f said:


> Just an update (money well spent best buy of 2017) Few month ago I told this form.that this seemed like an amazing buy even though it was a kick starter project and I have to say I was right. The watch is called mondragon it came in many colours blue green yellow and orange all lookd great I opted for the yellow. I must say it was worth the wait.
> 
> specs:
> 43mm 316 stainless steel case with 30ATM/1000m 13.6mm thick with helium escape value,
> ...


Why does it say swiss made if it has a Seiko nh35a?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

estmdada said:


> Hey there, I love this watch as well.
> I want to buy these watch but I have small wrists. Are those links without pins adjustable? If how you do adjust it.
> Thank you.


You're more likely to get an answer to your question if you quote (i.e. "Reply with Quote") the original post you're referring to.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Regarding the Glycine conversations, the look of the newer models was started up to a year before the Invicta deal came up. That is Glycine doing what Glycine wants and has nothing to do with Invicta.


I don't know exactly when Glycine implemented the visual changes on the different models. However, regarding the Glycine Goldeneye though I do believe the change that was demonstrated was after or right near the Invicta acquisition. I bought a Goldeneye from an AD in Italy just two months before the buy-out and the AD did not have stock and had to source it from the factory - so we're talking about a factory fresh model. It's definitely the old style watch with rose gold plating.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Drewdoog said:


> Why does it say swiss made if it has a Seiko nh35a?


I was wondering the same thing. Looking at their Kick Starter page it appears that the watch was offered with either a Seiko or ETA 2824-2 movement. Only the ETA versions should say "Swiss Made" and I believe that really should only apply if the watch is assembled in Switzerland, otherwise it should just say "Swiss Mov't". I don't want to claim that the OP is shilling for Mon Dragon... but they posted that they received the watch with the Seiko movement but then posted pictures of the wrong watch...

Regardless it does seem to be a good deal at the price paid, but still not for me. #1 I am too OCD for that "6" at the bottom of the dial. It's not straight, not even close. Maybe you want to call it artistic or part of the design... whatever, it still just isn't straight in any of the pictures I've seen. #2 The "Mon Dragon" logo on the dial would drive me crazy too, which is why I also don't own any Orient watches.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/748477776/angel-falls-by-mondragon-watch-co-a-dive-tactical


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Regarding Glycine's aesthetic changes, whether or not they happened before the Invicta acquisition, I absolutely hate the new logo - the old one was so clean, and usually was very nice applied piece to the dial that made it pop that much more. 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Rocat said:


> One of the best prices I've seen on the GW-6900 for some time. Sold by Amazon. $69.12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wal-Mart matches Amazon's *$69.12* price, plus you get free 2-day shipping, free in-store returns, and 10% ebates cash back:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/G-Shock-Solar-Atomic-Watch/23139000

OTOH, there is a 3rd-party seller on Amazon selling for *$63.36 + free S&H*, but I really wanted free returns. (Looking at the "Amazon.com" seller, they _do_ show free returns at the $69.12 price.) Also, I think ebates has 3.5% cash back on Amazon watches. List: $130.

I picked one up from Wal-Mart's site. I like how the solar cell becomes part of the dial styling. Plus, I want to try Auto EL. Solar + Auto EL seems like a natural combo. Whenever I weigh the cost/benefit of tritium dials I wonder whether auto EL would be better anyhow.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Kirk B said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Looking at their Kick Starter page it appears that the watch was offered with either a Seiko or ETA 2824-2 movement. Only the ETA versions should say "Swiss Made" and I believe that really should only apply if the watch is assembled in Switzerland, otherwise it should just say "Swiss Mov't". I don't want to claim that the OP is shilling for Mon Dragon... but they posted that they received the watch with the Seiko movement but then posted pictures of the wrong watch...
> 
> Regardless it does seem to be a good deal at the price paid, but still not for me. #1 I am too OCD for that "6" at the bottom of the dial. It's not straight, not even close. Maybe you want to call it artistic or part of the design... whatever, it still just isn't straight in any of the pictures I've seen. #2 The "Mon Dragon" logo on the dial would drive me crazy too, which is why I also don't own any Orient watches.
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/748477776/angel-falls-by-mondragon-watch-co-a-dive-tactical


Love the orient logo. The mon dragon logo though is ... interesting ...

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

BostonCharlie said:


> OTOH, there is a 3rd-party seller on Amazon selling for *$63.36 + free S&H*, but I really wanted free returns. (Looking at the "Amazon.com" seller, they _do_ show free returns at the $69.12 price.) Also, I think ebates has 3.5% cash back on Amazon watches. List: $130.


If you check the most recent review, someone was sent a DW-6900, just a hunch it was the $63.36 seller... (stores123)


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Casio SGW500H-1BV Ana-Digi, Twin Sensor (Compass & Thermometer), sunrise/sunset data, five alarms, etc., 100m WR, 46.5mm, *$45 incl. free shipping and free returns*. List: $99.

Casio product page here.

*UPDATE*: *better deal, $40* from Amazon *incl. free shipping & free returns*:
https://www.amazon.com/Casio-SGW500H-1BV-Black-Resin-Multifunction/dp/B00AELHD0K

Original deal, $45 from casiostore:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...Black-Resin-Multifunction-Watch-/182753030641


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

FYI on this model. Unlike the SGW100 and 200 series, this one has an acrylic crystal. Not a issue really if you have some PolyWatch.  
Just don't buy this one thinking it has a mineral crystal.



BostonCharlie said:


> Casio SGW500H-1BV Ana-Digi, Twin Sensor (Compass & Thermometer), sunrise/sunset data, five alarms, etc., 100m WR, 46.5mm, *$45 incl. free shipping and free returns*. List: $99.
> 
> Casio product page here.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...Black-Resin-Multifunction-Watch-/182753030641


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Nakzen SL1006G "Pagoda" - $29.99* Nakzen Official Store on Ali Express
(include message with order with coupon code "*WUS2018*", and the price will be dropped before you pay)
39mm x 8mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, Japanese quartz, 18mm leather strap

White with blue hands currently out of stock


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

In regards to the Angel Falls by Mondragon Watch company, they explained on the Kickstarter comments page how watches with the Seiko NH35A ended up with Swiss Made on the dials.

*Igor Acosta Creator on April 3*

Dear Backer, (Ray Slifco & Eric Delgadillo).
I hope you are very well.
Thanks for your comments and Feedback.
My answers about your comments:
1.- I have explained twice before because the list of 001 to 300 and the mark "Made in Swiss" on all watches including watches with both movement: I quote the comment or explanation:
"Regarding the situation of the Made in Swiss form on all dials:
This has happened, because initially it was expected that only watches with ETA Swiss Movement would be assembled in Switzerland, it was stipulated at the beginning of the Project 100 Pieces, and the rest with Japanese SEIKO movement would be assembled in Hong Kong 200 pieces.
It happens that only about 30 watches with Swiss Movement were financed in the Kickstarter Project, so only the quantity of 50 pieces was purchased from the Supplier of these Movements, a minimum amount possible for the purchase.
Now when sending these for the assembly in Switzerland, we were notified, that 50 pieces were not enough and that at least we would have to assemble an amount of 100 pieces, so we had to send all the watches with Swiss and Japanese movements to be joined by the company in Switzerland. (This increased the production costs of the watch - assembly).
Because the supplier of the parts outside Switzerland (Case, Dial, Hands), had to send all the parts to Switzerland, he made the mistake of thinking that all the watches to assemble in Switzerland would come with Swiss movement and have stamped all the dials with Made in Swiss and not as it was indicated that only 50 Pieces would carry this pattern and the rest 200 pieces would carry the stamp of JAPAN MOVT, and all the Back cases printed with series from 001 to 300.
I have had knowledge of this when the assembler in Switzerland informs me that he has received all the parts, but with this small inconvenience.
The decision we made was that returning the parts received would take at least one more month to produce the watch, so it was decided to assemble the Swiss watches with the first 50 serial numbers and the rest from the 51 to the 300 watches with Japanese movement. .
Note: It is worth mentioning that the Watches with Swiss Movement, can carry the inscription in the Made in Swiss Dial because more than 60% of the Value of the components of the Watch comes from Switzerland as it is the movement, additional that the assembly and tests of the watch were made in Switzerland".



Drewdoog said:


> Why does it say swiss made if it has a Seiko nh35a?


I got in on the Kickstarter but got the "M" logo instead of the dragon on the dial. Mine has the NH35A and it does say Swiss Made on the dial. Overall the watch with bands and case are well worth the price but make no mistake you get what you pay for...


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Rado Ceramica R21926159, mechanical (kinetic) digital. $499 at Ashford after applying 'EXTRA20" coupon. Even less functionality than a $10 Casio F91W, but with ceramic case, sapphire back and front. S819,95 at Amazon. Cool minimalist watch, just 1 remaining.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/all+brands/rado/ceramica/R21926159.pid?nid=cpg


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Metallman said:


> In regards to the Angel Falls by Mondragon Watch company, they explained on the Kickstarter comments page how watches with the Seiko NH35A ended up with Swiss Made on the dials.
> 
> *Igor Acosta Creator on April 3*
> 
> ...


This looks like a shallow excuse for a patch-up work. Something like "whatever works, is fine".
A "swiss made" with a japanese movement is a fake watch, whatever the manufacturer or anybody else says. This is unacceptable.
I'm not saying that japanese movements are bad, I don't want to be misunderstood. I own watches with both type of movements, and I enjoy them equally.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Bewell W065A* lightweight wood watch - $25.99 >> 50% on page coupon = *$12.99 w/free shipping (50% off ONE watch only)*
Miyota 2035 quartz, wood case and bracelet, luminous hands, mineral crystal, in-house brand of large OEM wood watch manufacturer

Three colors/wood varieties at this price - *Maple*, *Ebony* and *Vera Wood*

Use coupon link further down product page, under "Special offers and product promotions". The coupon checkbox up by the price didn't work for me - YMMV.



· Case Material: 100% All-Natural Wood
· Case Diameter:45mm
· Case Thickness: 13mm
· Band Material: 100% All-Natural Wood
· Band Width: 25mm
· Band Length: 195mm with Adjustable Links
· Clasp: Stainless Steel Clasp
· Weight: 67gram
· Movement: Japanese Miyota 2035 Quartz Movement

*Bewell product page (Ebony)*


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

HoustonReal said:


> *Bewell W065A* lightweight wood watch - $25.99 >> 50% on page coupon = *$12.99 w/free shipping (50% off ONE watch only)*
> Miyota 2035 quartz, wood case and bracelet, luminous hands, mineral crystal, in-house brand of large OEM wood watch manufacturer
> 
> Three colors/wood varieties at this price - *Maple*, *Ebony* and *Vera Wood*
> ...


Not to branch too far off topic, but I wood be lying if I said I wasn't bothered by the 'fake' bezel with a pointless coin edge and useless markings. I think they should change the bezel, and leaf the rest alone.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Not to branch too far off topic, but I wood be lying if I said I wasn't bothered by the 'fake' bezel with a pointless coin edge and useless markings. I think they should change the bezel, and leaf the rest alone.


I think you're barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Reading a recent issue of Recoil I saw a cover shot of a cool tactical watch by First Tactical. For a $125 quartz beater that has been through some real abuse testing, it looks like a decent affordable if anyone is looking for a cheap & rugged duty watch.

https://www.firsttactical.com/products/fathom-stainless-steel-dive-watch

Fathom Stainless Steel Dive Watch by First Tactical - Gun Carry Reviews


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Send the most loved ones! Every point wonderful!


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

capisce1987 said:


> Don't know if it's a deal, but I was in the mall today and they had a Invicta stand. They where offering"buy one get one", or "buy 2 get three free". Had my kids with me, so just glanced over the display for a sec.....
> In case you are looking for Invicta and live near the Freehold Raceway Mall in NJ.....


Invicta tends to do this often. One would wonder, how does a watch company make money doing this? Well, most of them are very cheaply made watches that they retail for $400-$2,000 and always say there's a BOGO or 50-70%off deal, making you think you're getting a bargain (because they make the retail price so high) but they're really only worth a few bucks. So, a passerby like yourself get intrigued by having the opportunity to purchase a "$800" watch for $250 or buy one $800 get another free, and many people usually jump on it.

Invicta does make some solid watches with solid Seiko movements in them, they just market them for way more than they're worth.


----------



## mike0023 (Oct 13, 2015)

Chirv said:


> Regarding Glycine's aesthetic changes, whether or not they happened before the Invicta acquisition, I absolutely hate the new logo - the old one was so clean, and usually was very nice applied piece to the dial that made it pop that much more.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


I bought a Combat Sub a few months ago, and log it...except for that damn logo


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

Aeryn said:


> This looks like a shallow excuse for a patch-up work. Something like "whatever works, is fine".
> A "swiss made" with a japanese movement is a fake watch, whatever the manufacturer or anybody else says. This is unacceptable.
> I'm not saying that japanese movements are bad, I don't want to be misunderstood. I own watches with both type of movements, and I enjoy them equally.


I agree, the watch was delayed several times already and on this project there were several other mis-steps along the way. I would be upset if I bought the Swiss made version as it would be all but impossible to prove your watch actually has the Swiss movement without removing the caseback possibly compromising the water resistance.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

RotorBoater said:


> Invicta tends to do this often. One would wonder, how does a watch company make money doing this? Well, most of them are very cheaply made watches that they retail for $400-$2,000 and always say there's a BOGO or 50-70%off deal, making you think you're getting a bargain (because they make the retail price so high) but they're really only worth a few bucks. So, a passerby like yourself get intrigued by having the opportunity to purchase a "$800" watch for $250 or buy one $800 get another free, and many people usually jump on it.
> 
> Invicta does make some solid watches with solid Seiko movements in them, they just market them for way more than they're worth.


Yup, that and the fact that their design and style doesn't appeal to me at all, was the reason why I didn't bother asking about pricing....

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

hronson said:


> Nice price on this. Do you know anything about the specialized sliderule that they have on it? It isn't a standard one (which would require the inner dial to go up to 90, or the outer dial to go only up to 60 so they could match up for the sliderule functions). But I can't find any description for how this specialized one is intended to be used. (I looked for a version of the manual, but couldn't find one online.)


I got that Casio MTP4500D from Amazon, and it looks like it has the standard bezel slide rule on it. Not that it would do any good since you would need a loupe to use it!

Someone mentioned not being impressed with this watch and returned it. I can see why. The hands seem to disappear in some lighting conditions. It's definitely not as "impressive" as my Casio Speedmaster (EF503D), but I'm wiiling to keep it as a slide rule in my collection.

The price is back up to $42 on Amazon, and now looking at the stock photo, it seems as if the hands are white, instead of the chrome on my watch. Weird.

EDIT: I just watched the Amazon video for this watch, and the hands ARE chrome, not white. In fact, you can see how they disappear as it rotates.

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-MTP4500D-1AV-Slide-Aviator-Stainless/dp/B00134OJYA


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

mike0023 said:


> I bought a Combat Sub a few months ago, and log it...except for that damn logo


Agree, the old crown logo was so much better. Can't get over new logo looking too much like GA, which I associate with wannabe lux now:









Still better than the Christopher Ward branding merry-go-round though!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Perdendosi said:


> Send the most loved ones! Every point wonderful!


Now that's just getting "sap"py!!!


----------



## estmdada (Apr 11, 2018)

scottjkr1975 said:


> Just got one of these and finally got the very large bracelet resized. I love the smooth sweeping seconds hand. This is well worth the $79 for a quality watch from Bulova on a bracelet, with the Accutron II movement!


_Hey there, I love this watch as well. _
_I want to buy these watch but I have small wrists. Are those links without pins adjustable? If so how you do adjust it._
_Thank you.

_


dumberdrummer said:


> You're more likely to get an answer to your question if you quote (i.e. "Reply with Quote") the original post you're referring to.
> 
> View attachment 13051081


Thanks.


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Not to branch too far off topic, but I wood be lying if I said I wasn't bothered by the 'fake' bezel with a pointless coin edge and useless markings. I think they should change the bezel, and leaf the rest alone.


It's not worth the paper.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Hamilton Men's Jazzmaster Viewmatic Watch H32455151, ETA 2824-2, *37mm* x 10mm, sapphire crystal, bracelet, *$403* on Ashford weekly deal. Jomashop: $489. List: $845. (UPDATE: removed non-applicable discount code -- thanks pjmaxm.)

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/jazzmaster/viewmatic/H32455151.pid


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The Terrascope deal is back on for $549.

“DMTERRA549”


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Am I the only one who thought of Demolition Man with this watch brand? They all walk around saying "Be Well". 





















HoustonReal said:


> *Bewell W065A* lightweight wood watch - $25.99 >> 50% on page coupon = *$12.99 w/free shipping (50% off ONE watch only)*
> Miyota 2035 quartz, wood case and bracelet, luminous hands, mineral crystal, in-house brand of large OEM wood watch manufacturer
> 
> Three colors/wood varieties at this price - *Maple*, *Ebony* and *Vera Wood*
> ...


----------



## pjmaxm (Apr 11, 2008)

BostonCharlie said:


> Hamilton Men's Jazzmaster Viewmatic Watch H32455151, ETA 2824-2, *37mm* x 10mm, sapphire crystal, bracelet, $403 on Ashford weekly deal. 10% off Hamilton watches code *AFFHAM10* (exp. 4/30) takes it to *$363*. Jomashop: $489. List: $845.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/jazzmaster/viewmatic/H32455151.pid


Cant use the code AFFHAM10 on this watch as it is a "weekly deal". Still a decent price as it is


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

taike said:


> yes


How often do they come up?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

tennesseean_87 said:


> How often do they come up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Am I the only one who thought of Demolition Man with this watch brand? They all walk around saying "Be Well".


I always though the Bewell watches were made for Groot!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Perdendosi said:


> Send the most loved ones! Every point wonderful!


Send them wood.

"Hey Grandma, peep my wood!"


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Can't tell whether this is a typo or a continuation of the wood-themed puns inspired by the Bewell watches . . .



mike0023 said:


> I bought a Combat Sub a few months ago, *and log it*...except for that damn logo


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

Drewdoog said:


> oshane_f said:
> 
> 
> > Just an update (money well spent best buy of 2017) Few month ago I told this form.that this seemed like an amazing buy even though it was a kick starter project and I have to say I was right. The watch is called mondragon it came in many colours blue green yellow and orange all lookd great I opted for the yellow. I must say it was worth the wait.
> ...


 it was supposed to be a swiss ETA movement but a cheaper method was available but the dials weww already made some do have ETA movements in them truth is it's a kick starter project so I don't mind


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Aeryn said:


> This looks like a shallow excuse for a patch-up work. Something like "whatever works, is fine".
> A "swiss made" with a japanese movement is a fake watch, whatever the manufacturer or anybody else says. This is unacceptable.
> I'm not saying that japanese movements are bad, I don't want to be misunderstood. I own watches with both type of movements, and I enjoy them equally.


I agree - to each their own but this is not for me. I have Japanese , Swiss and Chinese watches - love them all. Seems really shady.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Tycho Brahe said:


> Reading a recent issue of Recoil I saw a cover shot of a cool tactical watch by First Tactical. For a $125 quartz beater that has been through some real abuse testing, it looks like a decent affordable if anyone is looking for a cheap & rugged duty watch.
> 
> https://www.firsttactical.com/products/fathom-stainless-steel-dive-watch
> 
> Fathom Stainless Steel Dive Watch by First Tactical - Gun Carry Reviews


They can't even point to the crown properly.


----------



## scottjkr1975 (Oct 29, 2014)

I am not 100% sure, but I would think the links with pins would be the only removable ones.



estmdada said:


> _Hey there, I love this watch as well. _
> _I want to buy these watch but I have small wrists. Are those links without pins adjustable? If so how you do adjust it._
> _Thank you.
> 
> ...


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

This looks like a shallow excuse for a patch-up work. Something like "whatever works, is fine".
A "swiss made" with a japanese movement is a fake watch, whatever the manufacturer or anybody else says. This is unacceptable.
I'm not saying that japanese movements are bad, I don't want to be misunderstood. I own watches with both type of movements, and I enjoy them equally.[/QUOTE].

Excuse me lmao 🤣🤣🤣🤣 ppl on these forums mod watches with all different sort of things and this is the best you can come up with. Moving on a watch is a watch to the person who likes it it's as simple as that.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> The Terrascope deal is back on for $549.
> 
> "DMTERRA549"


At ashford?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> At ashford?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yes the terrascope deal is at ashford ... for the strap version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

halaku said:


> Yes the terrascope deal is at ashford ... for the strap version.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Any link? I tried using the code on a terrascope and it didn't work

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

raheelc said:


> Any link? I tried using the code on a terrascope and it didn't work
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/jeanrichard/terrascope/60500-11-001-002.pid?so=25&nid=cpg_








I tried the code and it works fine ..
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tennesseean_87 said:


> How often do they come up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


10-off-please


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Am I the only one who thought of Demolition Man with this watch brand? They all walk around saying "Be Well".


Well played good sir. Well played.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## rudesiggy (Aug 1, 2016)

Christopher Ward has a few new "nearly new" (30% off) automatics showing up -- a driver-style Rapide, a world timer, a 38mm C60 diver, and a 43mm C60 diver.

https://www.christopherward.com/events/clearance/nearly-new3

They've also got a few quartz selections in the $300s.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

oshane_f said:


> This looks like a shallow excuse for a patch-up work. Something like "whatever works, is fine".
> A "swiss made" with a japanese movement is a fake watch, whatever the manufacturer or anybody else says. This is unacceptable.
> I'm not saying that japanese movements are bad, I don't want to be misunderstood. I own watches with both type of movements, and I enjoy them equally.
> 
> Excuse me lmao 🤣🤣🤣🤣 ppl on these forums mod watches with all different sort of things and this is the best you can come up with. Moving on a watch is a watch to the person who likes it it's as simple as that.


WUS is a community builds on the trust among members. When you pay hundreds or even thousands of dollars to a fellow WUS member for a watch, you trust the other person will deliver the watch as promised. I expect the same kind of trust from companies. If you put Swiss Made on your dial, I expect it to be Swiss made. Once the trust is broken, it will be very difficult to rebuild it.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

oshane_f said:


> ppl on these forums mod watches with all different sort of things and this is the best you can come up with. Moving on a watch is a watch to the person who likes it it's as simple as that.


Whatever people do to their own watches, if a commercial operation puts "Swiss Made" on a watch that isn't Swiss made and offers it for sale, that's false advertising at the very least. It doesn't matter where the watch was offered for sale.

Being too disorganised to do things properly is a pretty poor excuse, not to mention an excellent reason to avoid dealing with them.


----------



## estmdada (Apr 11, 2018)

scottjkr1975 said:


> I am not 100% sure, but I would think the links with pins would be the only removable ones.


My wrists actually 6- 6.5 inch, what you reckon?


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Certified Watch Store has the Alpina Startimer Worldtime watch for $1204 and $25 off with code SAVE25. further 2 percent off with ebates puts the watch at about $1155. Lowest price I've seen anywhere for this watch, and its a proper worldtime too! 2 left in stock as of this posting:

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-men-s-watch-al718b4s6.html?ref=catalogsearch


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

skunkworks said:


> That's the normal eBay price. They're 110 from area trend right now:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152681133885


The picture shows a weird bezel - ok at 3 & 6, off 1/2 minute at 9 and off a minute at 12. Is it a bad pic, or a "second" (I've not dealt with Areatrend, so I have no idea)?


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

fearlessleader said:


> The picture shows a weird bezel - ok at 3 & 6, off 1/2 minute at 9 and off a minute at 12. Is it a bad pic, or a "second" (I've not dealt with Areatrend, so I have no idea)?


I think the pic is just from an angle. Even still it's just a stock photo, who knows what the alignment of the one you get will be, it's a Seiko, always a gamble.

I've bought from them a bunch, no problems.

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

raheelc said:


> Certified Watch Store has the Alpina Startimer Worldtime watch for $1204 and $25 off with code SAVE25. further 2 percent off with ebates puts the watch at about $1155. Lowest price I've seen anywhere for this watch, and its a proper worldtime too! 2 left in stock as of this posting:
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-men-s-watch-al718b4s6.html?ref=catalogsearch


I posted this last week when it was 1300 bucks which was still a great deal. This is a steal with an in-house frederique constant movement.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

rinsk21 said:


> I posted this last week when it was 1300 bucks which was still a great deal. This is a steal with an in-house frederique constant movement.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yep! I already have a Ball Engineer II Worldtimer, but still picked one of these up to fill the void for a pilot watch in my collection. Going to need to sell off my glycine now though lol.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

3 new on Massdrop









Technomarine with the V 7750 and 500m shall be mentioned herewith

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Engineer II Worldtimer Diver or standard? I've been considering the diver so curious how you like it. I have the FC Worldtimer and love it.



raheelc said:


> Yep! I already have a Ball Engineer II Worldtimer, but still picked one of these up to fill the void for a pilot watch in my collection. Going to need to sell off my glycine now though lol.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutNow (Dec 13, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> *FLASH SALE
> Guanqin GJ16106* (Nomos Lambda 39 homage) automatic w/power reserve dial - *$68.99* >> Coupon Code *"GUANQIN2463"* = *$59.99 *_(Thanks Ipse)_
> *4 color choices *Available at this price - White/Silver, Blue/Silver Mesh, White/Black Mesh, Black/Black Mesh
> 42mm x 12mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, 22mm stainless steel mesh band, automatic movement with date @ 6, small seconds, and PR dial


I couldn't pass on this one. Especially since I won't be getting the Nomos anytime soon


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

rinsk21 said:


> Engineer II Worldtimer Diver or standard? I've been considering the diver so curious how you like it. I have the FC Worldtimer and love it.


I have the diver. I love it! Its built like a tank and has some great features. Not sure if its still going on, but Ball had a pre-order going on for a special edition of the watch for around $1100.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

raheelc said:


> I have the diver. I love it! Its built like a tank and has some great features. Not sure if its still going on, but Ball had a pre-order going on for a special edition of the watch for around $1100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the picture. Looks great. My hesitation is that ball is now producing their own in-house movements and I suspect at some point we will get a world timer using that complication on top of their own movement in-house...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

rinsk21 said:


> I posted this last week when it was 1300 bucks which was still a great deal. This is a steal with an in-house frederique constant movement.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


FC movement? Am I missing something?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

capisce1987 said:


> FC movement? Am I missing something?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


They share a movement. The FC-718 is in the Alpina with different decoration.
http://alpinawatches.com/interview-...tant-and-alpina-in-the-americas-ralph-simons/

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

rinsk21 said:


> They share a movement. The FC-718 is in the Alpina with different decoration.
> http://alpinawatches.com/interview-...tant-and-alpina-in-the-americas-ralph-simons/
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Cool, didn't know that.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

rinsk21 said:


> Thanks for the picture. Looks great. My hesitation is that ball is now producing their own in-house movements and I suspect at some point we will get a world timer using that complication on top of their own movement in-house...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Interesting, did not know that. I have the second revision of the regular (not pre-order) worldtimer so mine has the ETA movement with Ball manufactured worldtime module on top.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

raheelc said:


> Interesting, did not know that. I have the second revision of the regular (not pre-order) worldtimer so mine has the ETA movement with Ball manufactured worldtime module on top.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Yes, I almost pulled the trigger on their first watch with that in-house movement but then decided to hold off until the worldtimer. I'm an in-house movement snob for no real reason. Or if it makes more sense I would buy the one with an ETA movement after the new one is released and those can be found a bit cheaper.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 8thgensplit (May 31, 2017)

Areatrend on the bay has the Seiko SNZF17K, "Sea Urchin" for $109


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

8thgensplit said:


> Areatrend on the bay has the Seiko SNZF17K, "Sea Urchin" for $109


Seems like as good a use as any for these eBay bucks burning a whole in my pocket

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## tguerin18 (Apr 2, 2008)

I got this Wittnauer last night from Certified Watch Store. If you don't mind quartz chronos, it's a he'll of a nice watch. Sapphire crystal for only $49.00, a couple left.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-dial-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-wn3070.html









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutNow (Dec 13, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## WatchOutNow (Dec 13, 2015)

Nice find. What band are you using in the last picture? I like it.



solstice15 said:


> Omega Speedmaster Day Date (3523.80) landed from Japan (RakutenGlobal) a few days ago, just below $1600 after 10% ebates (I was impatient), I think it was a decent deal given the condition (although no box/papers). I have a feeling these'll be worth more some day, triple date automatic from any maker is usually ~$2k new at minimum from what I've seen, let alone Omega.
> 
> View attachment 13051001
> View attachment 13051003
> ...


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Anyone have a current panatime code? Needing a new Ocean Racer style 20mm rubber

Many thanks for all the posts folks!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

A different one from watcheshalfprice on eBay.

Bulova 96A194, square/rectangular, Auto, 35mm wide with a 24mm bracelet. $158 and refurbished.

Appears to be powered by the Miyota 8215.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Men...rentrq:bb6cd4e51620aa11ecd9f382fff7b3c8|iid:1

A short review and video

https://www.watchreviewblog.com/bulova-96a194-automatic-watch-review/


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Those Miyota BVA Bulovas will surprise you when you put it in your hands. Good watches.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Those Miyota BVA Bulovas will surprise you when you put it in your hands. Good watches.


Very tempting!


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

From the clearance section at walmart 
Gshock G9000-1VWT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

halaku said:


> From the clearance section at walmart
> Gshock G9000-1VWT
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find! This watch is available at my Nordstrom Rack for $55. I didn't even bother posting that as a "bargain" in this thread but for $35, heck yeah!


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Revue Thommen Classic Wall Street Automatic Men's Watch Model 20002.2132​
*$319.00*- Deal of the Day over at Gemnation

Decent price for a 2824-2 and the right size for a dressy piece. They left no bits or surfaces unpolished on this one.


Revue Thommen Classic Wall Street Automatic Men's Watch Model: 20002.2132


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

halaku said:


> From the clearance section at walmart
> Gshock G9000-1VWT
> 
> 
> ...


I tried searching through brickseek and looks like there are none near me. Saved me a trip to Walmart I guess. Nice find.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

halaku said:


> From the clearance section at walmart
> Gshock G9000-1VWT
> 
> 
> ...


That's a deal and a nice watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Aragon Charger 50 T100 Flat Tube (NH36) Automatic, lumed bezel, lumed logo, 50mm x 17mm, motorcycle chain bracelet, two colorways available: *charcoal dial* (A146SLM (?)) & *blue dial* (A147BLU), 200m WR, *$300 + $10 S&H* from evine. Available from Aragon for $450.

Aragon product page with lume shots here.

https://www.evine.com/Product/652-469

The blue dial:


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Aragon Parma T100 Tritium NH36 Automatic, 47mm, 200m WR, bracelet, white dial only color left, *$180 + $10* S&H.

Aragon product page here.

https://www.evine.com/Product/646-939


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

yinzburgher said:


> Revue Thommen Classic Wall Street Automatic Men's Watch Model 20002.2132​
> *$319.00*- Deal of the Day over at Gemnation
> 
> Decent price for a 2824-2 and the right size for a dressy piece. They left no bits or surfaces unpolished on this one.
> ...


 I have to say, "Wall Street" stands out a little too much for my taste. Just a tad too outlandish.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

eljay said:


> Whatever people do to their own watches, if a commercial operation puts "Swiss Made" on a watch that isn't Swiss made and offers it for sale, that's false advertising at the very least. It doesn't matter where the watch was offered for sale.
> 
> Being too disorganised to do things properly is a pretty poor excuse, not to mention an excellent reason to avoid dealing with them.


I wish they'd just say the movement manufacturer in small font....


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> They can't even point to the crown properly.


Yeah questionable indeed....I also noticed there's no second hand in their own photo?...... sometimes too good to be true actually is


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Aragon Parma T100 Tritium NH36 Automatic, 47mm, 200m WR, bracelet, white dial only color left, *$180 + $10* S&H.
> 
> Aragon product page here.
> 
> https://www.evine.com/Product/646-939


cool looking but what a thick beast


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Aragon Parma T100 Tritium NH36 Automatic, 47mm, 200m WR, bracelet, white dial only color left, *$180 + $10* S&H.
> 
> Aragon product page here.
> 
> https://www.evine.com/Product/646-939


cool looking ....but what a THICK beast


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

How about this one too? Think the 43mm is actually 19mm thick? Evine's specs don't match Aragon's.

Caprice 43mm or 49mm, NH35, 200m, in various natural stone dials. Says it is LE run of 100. *$104.99 + $8.99SH

*https://www.aragonwatch.com/Japanese_SII_NH35_Automatic_Watch_p/a120mar.htm

https://www.evine.com/Product/651-402












BostonCharlie said:


> Aragon Parma T100 Tritium NH36 Automatic, 47mm, 200m WR, bracelet, white dial only color left, *$180 + $10* S&H.
> 
> Aragon product page here.
> 
> https://www.evine.com/Product/646-939


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

WatchOutNow said:


> Nice find. What band are you using in the last picture? I like it.


It's this strap from panatime, which is still on sale as part of their spring clearance (WUS for extra 10% off), I bought it specifically for the watch before I even ordered it  
18mm Panatime Medium Brown Genuine Padded Saddle Leather with Match Stitching 115/75 18/16


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Nice textured dial! But IMHO that all polished engineer bracelet is a total mismatch, would love to see on leather or suede.



yinzburgher said:


> Revue Thommen Classic Wall Street Automatic Men's Watch Model 20002.2132​
> *$319.00*- Deal of the Day over at Gemnation
> 
> Decent price for a 2824-2 and the right size for a dressy piece. They left no bits or surfaces unpolished on this one.
> ...


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Tycho Brahe said:


> cool looking but what a thick beast


I see 5-10 sale emails from Aragon (previously Android) a week. All or most seem to be at least 17mm thick and some are listed at half a pound in weight.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Partial bargain 2 new Mont Blanc Quartz watches on Massdrop









Actually the ladies quartz is quite a bargain, other places start from 900 upwards. My wife said she doesn't need, dang could have justified another one for myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bertucci's pre-owned page shows a few A+ grade T25 tritium "carbon fiber reinforced" Swiss quartz watches for *$170* each. "A-5P Illuminated". They appear to be similar to this model on Amazon which is $312 new. If it is the same model, then its width is 45mm (I wish Bertucci's site were easier to navigate).

If this old Huckberry listing is to be believed, the L2L is 55mm (one of the images shows its dimensions).

Bertucci Performance Watches - Certified Pre-Owned

From Bertucci's page, here is one of the four options in the A+ category:










Down in the B-grade section you'll find some titanium, tritium-illuminated quartz models for $150.


----------



## ShoreFire77 (Apr 27, 2015)

*UK Deal...
*
TK Maxx in Leeds currently has a* Victorinox Airboss Mach 7* auto for £285. I'm aware these sometimes pop up for around $299 on Massdrop and in Amazon Lightening deals, but once you factor in shipping and the potential to get stung with UK import fees it's not a bad price for us over this side of the pond. Would have picked it up myself but at 45mm it's a little too big for my puny wrists!

Edit: Left my phone in the car so couldn't take any pictures of the actual watches...Doh!









They also had this *Victorinox Originals* (Model 241515) for £58 which seems like a pretty good deal.









As well as the 2 Victorinox I also saw a few *Timex Waterburys* and *Accurist Clerkenwells* for a shade under £40. If anyone's interested in the particular models I can try have a look over the weekend...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

EDIT: Ebates has 13% cash back at a number of stores today, for Friday the 13th, and many of them sell watches.

Disregard the Macy's deals I posted earlier; they were either part of the Ebates deal earlier and got out of it, or I misread they were one of the stores.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ebates has 13% cash back at a number of stores for Friday the 13th. ...


Overstock is one of these stores, so this $129 Precisionist drops to ~$112 with ebates 13% cash back -- "14 left". eBay: $149. Amazon: $162. List: $399. 42mm x 12mm, 30m WR per Amazon.

https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Watches/Bulova-Mens-Precisionist-97B110-Watch/8358099/product.html


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

At Macy's, Citizen Signature Grand Touring Automatic, $645.30 with 'WKND' coupon code.

200m water resistance, Sapphire and beautiful Miyota 9010 movement.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...s watches&searchPass=exactMultiMatch&slotId=8


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Bertucci's pre-owned page shows a few A+ grade T25 tritium "carbon fiber reinforced" Swiss quartz watches for *$170* each. "A-5P Illuminated". They appear to be similar to this model on Amazon which is $312 new. If it is the same model, then its width is 45mm (I wish Bertucci's site were easier to navigate).
> 
> If this old Huckberry listing is to be believed, the L2L is 55mm (one of the images shows its dimensions).
> 
> ...


In collections you can see the 5P details
http://www.bertucciwatches.com/Bertucci/A5PIlluminated.html

45mm with a 26mm strap.

Here are the dimensions.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Also at Macy's Citizen Signature Grand Touring Automatic, $645.30 with 'WKND' coupon code; $561.41 with Ebates cash back.
> 
> You rarely see these anywhere in the $500s, let alone that deep into them. 200m water resistance, Sapphire and beautiful Miyota 9010 movement.
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...watches&searchPass=exactMul tiMatch&slotId=8


I have been eyeing this watch for a while. Great deal but I don't see the 13% for Macy's on ebates. Only 3%? What am I missing?

Sent from my Note


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

MakaveliSK said:


> I have been eyeing this watch for a while. Great deal but I don't see the 13% for Macy's on ebates. Only 3%? What am I missing?


WTH? I swear they were on the list. I wonder if they contacted Ebates and asked off of it because of the sale they already have going.

Will edit my post above.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> WTH? I swear they were on the list. I wonder if they contacted Ebates and asked off of it because of the sale they already have going.
> 
> Will edit my post above.


Ah... Thanks. I thought maybe I was because I was on my phone. Great price nonetheless!

Sent from my Note


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> They can't even point to the crown properly.


It looks like their illustrator mixed up the crown and bezel bullets, and QA didn't catch it. This kind of thing is surprisingly common.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Hamilton Men's Khaki Aviation Watch H76565725, *38mm* x 11mm, ETA 2824-2, 50m WR, sapphire crystal, screw-down exhibition case back, Ashford clearance: $336. After EXTRA20 code: *$269*. Same price as last Black Friday. eBay: $325. List: $745.

*UPDATE*: now OOS
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-aviation/H76565725.pid


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> WTH? I swear they were on the list. I wonder if they contacted Ebates and asked off of it because of the sale they already have going.


I was looking at some non-watch stuff that was listed on Ebates as 13%. When I went back it was gone. I think their was a big 'oops' on ebates this morning.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Hamilton Men's Khaki Aviation Watch H76565725, *38mm* x 11mm, ETA 2824-2, 50m WR, sapphire crystal, screw-down exhibition case back, Ashford clearance: $336. After EXTRA20 code: *$269*. Same price as last Black Friday. eBay: $325. List: $745.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-aviation/H76565725.pid


3% back from topcashback. Charlie let me know when you're tired of me piggybacking on your deals

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## CAESAR II (Nov 14, 2008)

ks6177 said:


> *UK Deal...
> *
> TK Maxx in Leeds currently has a* Victorinox Airboss Mach 7* auto for £285. I'm aware these sometimes pop up for around $299 on Massdrop and in Amazon Lightening deals, but once you factor in shipping and the potential to get stung with UK import fees it's not a bad price for us over this side of the pond. Would have picked it up myself but at 45mm it's a little too big for my puny wrists!
> 
> ...


Dont find this, did you have link?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Did anyone post the Constant with in-house at Gemnation for $929?


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> Did anyone post the Constant with in-house at Gemnation for $929?


 That's a good deal on a nice looking watch!


----------



## Waggoneer (Apr 20, 2017)

I ordered this! I have enough mechanicals, it's good to see nicer quartz options too.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> 3% back from topcashback. Charlie let me know when you're tired of me piggybacking on your deals
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


LOL -- then I'd have to stop piggybacking others' deals. These days I seem to be lucky if I match a code with a deal that isn't already OOS ;-)


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Old Deal: Manufacturer Refurbished Precisionists on bracelet, 100m WR, 43mm, *$110* from watcheshalfprice on eBay, 30 day returns.

96B252 - silver
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Pre...z-Black-Dial-43mm-Bracelet-Watch/292296907929









98B273 - two tone
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Pre...tz-Two-Tone-Bracelet-43mm-Watch-/112451192291


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

GShock gulfmaster gn-1000-1aer

In tkmaxx Manchester, these were downstairs in the men's section not at the jewellery counter. £149.99. There was two in the cabinet at the time.









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

CAESAR II said:


> Dont find this, did you have link?


You'd have to get the first flight over to the UK, in-store only.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShoreFire77 (Apr 27, 2015)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> You'd have to get the first flight over to the UK, in-store only.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


This. Had a look online when I got home and they're not on the web store.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Bertucci's pre-owned page shows a few A+ grade T25 tritium "carbon fiber reinforced" Swiss quartz watches for *$170* each. "A-5P Illuminated". They appear to be similar to this model on Amazon which is $312 new. If it is the same model, then its width is 45mm (I wish Bertucci's site were easier to navigate).
> 
> If this old Huckberry listing is to be believed, the L2L is 55mm (one of the images shows its dimensions).
> 
> ...


The B grade illuminated with the orange strap is gone. I bought it last week along with a post screw leather band.

26mm is a pretty thick strap. I may break out the leatherworking tools and make myself a tapered one...


----------



## kentjb (Dec 26, 2017)

SEIKO SNKL23 back in stock https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-snkl23.html


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> The B grade illuminated with the orange strap is gone. I bought it last week along with a post screw leather band.
> 
> 26mm is a pretty thick strap. I may break out the leatherworking tools and make myself a tapered one...


Did you find their B grade rating as you expected, cosmetically?

I've been tempted to buy but was not sure if the photos are of the exact watches or representatives of the conditions.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

I like the FC at Gemnation because it has a second hand. Most of their manufacture movement watches don't have one.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Good find! For those who don't know, this is the celebrated *"seventy-five dollar watch that looks like a million bucks,"* made famous by the *Hodinkee article* of the same title.








(picture stolen from Google Image search, and does not show original bracelet)

As I understand it, this was Hodinkee's most popular article ever, and the SNKL23 quickly sold out, and prices shot up. So it's great to see it back, and at or below its original low price.

Of course, the Hodinkee article wasn't necessarily talking about THIS watch, as I read it to have been about Seiko 5s in general, and to have used this model as but an example.

Nonetheless, this is the example they picked, and its stock has been scarce, and high, ever since.



kentjrl said:


> SEIKO SNKL23 back in stock https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-snkl23.html


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Am I the only one smitten by this Hamilton?

It didn't seem to generate a ton of interest when it was at this price last Black Friday, and, in the (granted) few hours since it's been posted, hasn't driven much commentary.

If anyone's got any comments, I'd love to hear 'em. Otherwise, I shall continue to ponder this one on my own . . .



BostonCharlie said:


> Hamilton Men's Khaki Aviation Watch H76565725, *38mm* x 11mm, ETA 2824-2, 50m WR, sapphire crystal, screw-down exhibition case back, Ashford clearance: $336. After EXTRA20 code: *$269*. Same price as last Black Friday. eBay: $325. List: $745.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-aviation/H76565725.pid


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

PeekPoke said:


> Did you find their B grade rating as you expected, cosmetically?
> 
> I've been tempted to buy but was not sure if the photos are of the exact watches or representatives of the conditions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


Zoom in on my photo and you can see a couple of scratches and bright spots at around 11:00 and 6:00 on the titanium case. And there were some small scratches where the back had been unscrewed. If I had been wearing it for six months it would have looked worse.

I'm pretty confident the photo on their website was of the actual watch they sent me.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Am I the only one smitten by this Hamilton?
> 
> It didn't seem to generate a ton of interest when it was at this price last Black Friday, and, in the (granted) few hours since it's been posted, hasn't driven much commentary.
> 
> If anyone's got any comments, I'd love to hear 'em. Otherwise, I shall continue to ponder this one on my own . . .


It's the 19mm lugs that ruin it for me

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Am I the only one smitten by this Hamilton?
> 
> It didn't seem to generate a ton of interest when it was at this price last Black Friday, and, in the (granted) few hours since it's been posted, hasn't driven much commentary.
> 
> If anyone's got any comments, I'd love to hear 'em. Otherwise, I shall continue to ponder this one on my own . . .


I reacted the same way to seeing this deal: 'what's a sweet watch like you selling at a price like this?' I _have_ noticed that after I've seen a model around for awhile I begin to discount it, perhaps unfairly. There's a lot I like about this model. For starters, I like the size. Judging just from the listing, my only quibble would be the date window location (as though there's a better place for it). But that's the kind of thing I can accommodate.


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

ohhenry1 said:


> Am I the only one smitten by this Hamilton?
> 
> It didn't seem to generate a ton of interest when it was at this price last Black Friday, and, in the (granted) few hours since it's been posted, hasn't driven much commentary.
> 
> If anyone's got any comments, I'd love to hear 'em. Otherwise, I shall continue to ponder this one on my own . . .


I like it ... seen the price like this a few times and had to show restraint .... tempted as well ... looks like a great value for a watch with a lot of versatility

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

nyamoci said:


> It's the 19mm lugs that ruin it for me


20mm leather and other straps fit on 19mm lugs.


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> 20mm leather and other straps fit on 19mm lugs.


Haha fair enough. The p80 movement swatch is pushing is meh to me also.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

nyamoci said:


> Haha fair enough. The p80 movement swatch is pushing is meh to me also.


True, the p80 is definitely a dealbreaker. No way.


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Am I the only one smitten by this Hamilton?
> 
> It didn't seem to generate a ton of interest when it was at this price last Black Friday, and, in the (granted) few hours since it's been posted, hasn't driven much commentary.
> 
> If anyone's got any comments, I'd love to hear 'em. Otherwise, I shall continue to ponder this one on my own . . .


I was browsing Ashford the other day and they had a gently used one on a bracelet for ~$280. You'd have to look at the pics and judge for yourself

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Am I the only one smitten by this Hamilton?
> 
> It didn't seem to generate a ton of interest when it was at this price last Black Friday, and, in the (granted) few hours since it's been posted, hasn't driven much commentary.
> 
> If anyone's got any comments, I'd love to hear 'em. Otherwise, I shall continue to ponder this one on my own . . .


Well seems some liked it.. sold out


----------



## duhok (Feb 6, 2017)

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B008YPFDWS

This Oniss Paris with Sapphire Crystal and ceramic for just $33 CAD or $26 USD new from Amazon Canada itself! Not bad I guess.


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

kentjrl said:


> SEIKO SNKL23 back in stock https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-snkl23.html


This snkl23 is showing as out of stock for you all now too, right?

Btw, I already have the snkl17 and I really recommend it with a brown strap.

https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-snkl17.html


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

TayTay said:


> This is showing as out of stock for you all now too, right?


Yes - shows out of stock now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Ebates' 13% cash back promo includes Sierra Trading Post, which brings this clearance Wenger to *~$65* and takes the Ti Bertucci there to *~$61*. *UPDATE*: this 13% CB promo was for one day only: Friday 13th. (Note to self: check ebates every Friday 13th.)



BostonCharlie said:


> Wenger Squadron GMT Watch - 43mm x 10.6mm, Stainless Steel Bracelet, 100m WR, timer bezel, sapphire crystal, Swiss quartz, screwback case, model 77076, *$75* at Sierra Trading Post (where I believe it used to be $109). $120 at Amazon. List: $385.
> 
> I bet it would look better on a strap (Amazon says the band width is 22mm).
> 
> ...


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

I can see some attraction to it. It does have a little bit of the pie pan action going on, and hue of and the style of the numbers on the dial sort of give it a bit of a vintage look.



ohhenry1 said:


> Am I the only one smitten by this Hamilton?
> 
> It didn't seem to generate a ton of interest when it was at this price last Black Friday, and, in the (granted) few hours since it's been posted, hasn't driven much commentary.
> 
> If anyone's got any comments, I'd love to hear 'em. Otherwise, I shall continue to ponder this one on my own . . .


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock GLS-8900CM-8ER, white bezel, camo strap, G-Lide, reverse display, *$111*. eBay: $170.

https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...atch-casio-g-shock-g-lide-2017-gls-8900cm-8er


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

ohhenry1 said:


> Am I the only one smitten by this Hamilton?
> 
> It didn't seem to generate a ton of interest when it was at this price last Black Friday, and, in the (granted) few hours since it's been posted, hasn't driven much commentary.
> 
> If anyone's got any comments, I'd love to hear 'em. Otherwise, I shall continue to ponder this one on my own . . .


I have one on the bracelet. Absolutely love it. Shape, size, color of the hands is cool. Dial is really interesting in person. I like the numeral font. I like the 38mm size.

I bought mine during a good sale. Having owned it now, I'd be willing to pay a lot more. Sort of like a Swiss SARB033. In my estimation, a really nice watch for a reasonable price.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Orient Nami Mako XL V2 Divers Watch, model FAC09004D0, Availability: In Stock, *$149*. Amazon: $249. eBay: ~$300 (except for a German seller who's ~$200). List: $375.

Orient FAC09004D0 FAC09004D Nami Mako XL V2 Divers Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks for the first-hand experience commentary! I went out for a long dinner with some friends, and when I came back it was sold out. Bummer. But I'll be ready for next time it's on sale. 



3WR said:


> I have one on the bracelet. Absolutely love it. Shape, size, color of the hands is cool. Dial is really interesting in person. I like the numeral font. I like the 38mm size.
> 
> I bought mine during a good sale. Having owned it now, I'd be willing to pay a lot more. Sort of like a Swiss SARB033. In my estimation, a really nice watch for a reasonable price.


----------



## zoysiamo (Jan 4, 2018)

I have the black dialed variant of the Hamilton posted above and I love it, it's my favorite watch. The size is ideal and the dial and case are so pretty viewed close up. Only the 19mm lug width is an annoyance. Seems great value at that price.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Ebates' 13% cash back promo includes Sierra Trading Post, which brings this clearance Wenger to *~$65* and takes the Ti Bertucci there to *~$61*.


That must be a targeted promotion or it must have ended. When I went to ebates the STP rebate was only 2.5%.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

ohhenry1 said:


> Am I the only one smitten by this Hamilton?
> 
> It didn't seem to generate a ton of interest when it was at this price last Black Friday, and, in the (granted) few hours since it's been posted, hasn't driven much commentary.
> 
> If anyone's got any comments, I'd love to hear 'em. Otherwise, I shall continue to ponder this one on my own . . .


I know it's sold out, but these have cone up for sale fairly regularly...

I did a review of the 42mm (which was just too big for me) which might help with your decision making when they cone back.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2986338

Tl;dr is beautiful dial; great attention to detail; not awesome bracelet; unfinished date window; tough-to-use crown.

I'd probably try the 38, if I thought it would get wrist time in my current rotation.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Elkins45 said:


> That must be a targeted promotion or it must have ended. When I went to ebates the STP rebate was only 2.5%.


I think it was only during Friday the 13th

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jalisco (Mar 21, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> *Cadisen 1020* automatic - *$49.19* *NH36A at Seiko 5 pricing!*
> Seiko NH36A, 41mm stainless steel case, Black/Silver or Silver-White/Rose Gold, leather strap with deployment clasp


Cadisen with NH36 is again $49 with code: Cadisen2321


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Some nice deals on ToM today. This Oris is $699 + 10% cashback at TopCashBack. They also have several Meistersingers.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

jalisco said:


> Cadisen with NH36 is again $49 with code: Cadisen2321


Not sure if the 6$ off 20$ store coupon can be stacked. It seemed to have worked once, but now it throws an error.

BTW : only silver /brown left. WUS effect?


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

jalisco said:


> Cadisen with NH36 is again $49 with code: Cadisen2321


Now shows $64.99


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

Just tried code Cadisen2321 brought price to$ 49.99


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Another Gearbest Cadisen....*Sapphire crystal plus Miyota 8215 movt @ 59.99$ after 6$ coupon *









Sorry, don't know yet how to pretty up the format a la @HoustonReal


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

RyanD said:


> Some nice deals on ToM today. This Oris is $699 + 10% cashback at TopCashBack. They also have several Meistersingers.


Don't forget the amex 25 off 125+ for touch of modern. Helps with shipping and some tax.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Massdrop has the Vostok Europe GMT for $200:
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vostok-europe-gaz-limo-dual-time-automatic-watch


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

Ipse said:


> Another Gearbest Cadisen....*Sapphire crystal plus Miyota 8215 movt @ 59.99$ after 6$ coupon *
> 
> View attachment 13058987
> 
> ...


What is the code ? Cant find it.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Ipse said:


> Another Gearbest Cadisen....Sapphire crystal plus Miyota 8215 movt @ 59.99$ after 6$ coupon
> 
> *Sorry, don't know yet how to pretty up the format a la @HoustonReal *


Step 1: Get yourself an Ugly Stick.
Step 2: Thoroughly beat font with said Ugly Stick.
Step 3: Rinse and repeat.

A few iterations of the above steps will get you there...


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

pl39g said:


> What is the code ? Cant find it.


Too late, looks like the price went up to 120$ and all the codes are gone too. Past midnight in China...


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Step 1: Get yourself an Ugly Stick.
> Step 2: Thoroughly beat font with said Ugly Stick.
> Step 3: Rinse and repeat.
> 
> A few iterations of the above steps will get you there...


Got the stick....
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ugly_stick


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

pl39g said:


> What is the code ? Cant find it.





Ipse said:


> Too late, looks like the price went up to 120$ and all the codes are gone too. Past midnight in China...


Aaaaaand......that's what happens when you don't say "please" and "thank you".


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

dumberdrummer said:


> Aaaaaand......that's what happens when you don't say "please" and "thank you".


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Ipse said:


> Got the stick....
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ugly_stick
> View attachment 13059225


That band might use an ugly stick, but that audience looks like they used the whole tree.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

drwindsurf said:


> Massdrop has the Vostok Europe GMT for $200:
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vostok-europe-gaz-limo-dual-time-automatic-watch
> View attachment 13059127


I had one of these. Wouldn't recommend it. For one thing, no quick-set date.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Frederique Constant Classics GMT Swiss Automatic, FC350S5B6B, 42mm x 12.45mm, 50m WR, seller: certified-watch-store on eBay, "new with tags", *$609 or Make Offer, incl. free shipping*, 30 day returns. Certified's site shows it at $805. Jomashop: OOS at $1,078. Amazon: $990. Next eBay price: $811 from a small seller.

Manufacturer's product page here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Frederique...tic-Silver-MenS-Watch-Fc350S5B6B/252498148141


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

BostonCharlie said:


> Frederique Constant Classics GMT Swiss Automatic, FC350S5B6B, 42mm x 12.45mm, 50m WR, seller: certified-watch-store on eBay, "new with tags", *$609 or Make Offer, incl. free shipping*, 30 day returns. Certified's site shows it at $805. Jomashop: OOS at $1,078. Amazon: $990. Next eBay price: $811 from a small seller.
> 
> Manufacturer's product page here.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Frederique...tic-Silver-MenS-Watch-Fc350S5B6B/252498148141


This watch would look so much better without the roman numerals IMO. Thanks for sharing the deal though!


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

RyanD said:


> I had one of these. Wouldn't recommend it. For one thing, no quick-set date.


It looks like the GMT hand isn't set-able and you set the 2nd timezone via the rotating inner bezel. Can you confirm? I'm primarily interested in a GMT w/ a quick set hour hand.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

agrberg said:


> It looks like the GMT hand isn't set-able and you set the 2nd timezone via the rotating inner bezel. Can you confirm? I'm primarily interested in a GMT w/ a quick set hour hand.


Correct. It is a 24hr indicator. Vostok does not have a GMT movement


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

taike said:


> Correct. It is a 24hr indicator. Vostok does not have a GMT movement


Thanks for the info! Without a quick-set date or independent GMT (or the grail of the jumping hour) the movement is really unimpressive. I suppose the design is nice but even at $200 it doesn't feel like you're getting much for your money.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

ericlikeseatin said:


> This watch would look so much better without the roman numerals IMO. Thanks for sharing the deal though!


True...this inconsistency is ruining it for me, and I AM looking for a FC GMT watch. Maybe with the 20% eBay coupon I might have been able to overlook the dial


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

*

Skagen Hybrid Smartwatch - Hagen Dark Brown Leather - $49.00 w promo code HYBRIDSALE*


Strap Width: 20 mm
Case Size: 42 mm x 42 mm
Case Thickness: 12 mm
Origin: Imported
Warranty: International 2-Year Limited Warranty
Water Resistant: 3 ATM

Mixed reviews from what I've seen, but at that price it makes a good gift or a beater watch.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mefuzzy said:


> View attachment 13061623
> *
> 
> Skagen Hybrid Smartwatch - Hagen Dark Brown Leather - $49.00 w promo code HYBRIDSALE*
> ...


Same price at TJ Maxx in store. Looks really nice for the price even if you ignore the smart watch functions.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Ipse said:


> True...this inconsistency is ruining it for me, and I AM looking for a FC GMT watch. Maybe with the 20% eBay coupon I might have been able to overlook the dial


The listing does have a Make Offer option, and it notes: "Seller usually responds to offers in 3 hours".

I like the Roman numerals b/c the dial already has two sets of Arabic numberings -- more would be too crowded. And the Roman numerals look more like stylized indices. What I don't understand is the dark GMT hand, although the FC photo is more flattering. Maybe it's a trick of the light on the reflective hands.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

"Swiss made"

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007Z0BUY8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_Oc60AbV6CVS4K


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Davidka said:


> "Swiss made"
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007Z0BUY8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_Oc60AbV6CVS4K


Not bad looking at all! Kinda like that!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

sledgod said:


> Ordered for my wife too. Hope she likes it, I think I'm a bit hit and miss with my taste vs hers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Made for a nice birthday gift for my lady. She really likes it. It's still in stock btw for $38 now.









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

Just got his for my wife:







$49 at Sierra Trading Post. 43mm, but she wants a large watch...


----------



## pianomansam (Jan 21, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> Made for a nice birthday gift for my lady. She really likes it. It's still in stock btw for $38 now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On mobile and having a hard time finding the original post.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

pianomansam said:


> On mobile and having a hard time finding the original post.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


link to bulova


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

OfficerCamp said:


> Not bad looking at all! Kinda like that!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


read the review...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Some great Perrelet watches on ToM. I've never seen this model before, but I couldn't resist. Just look at it!


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Ashford has got another Hamilton Khaki Aviation on sale for $299 USD with code AFFHKHK299. This one is the 42mm version on bracelet with the date at 3 o'clock (as opposed to the 38mm version with date at 4).

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/all+brands/hamilton/khaki+aviation/H76665125.pid


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Slant said:


> Ashford has got another Hamilton Khaki Aviation on sale for $299 USD with code AFFHKHK299. This one is the 42mm version on bracelet with the date at 3 o'clock (as opposed to the 38mm version with date at 4).
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/all+brands/hamilton/khaki+aviation/H76665125.pid


Nice. Still a lot of good Hamilton deals around. The Hamilton Linwood 7750 38mm chronograph was $400 net a few days ago.


----------



## rudesiggy (Aug 1, 2016)

There's an Alpina Alpiner Automatic on Amazon Prime for $421. I think the absolute lowest I've ever seen it is $379, but this is getting into "darn good deal" territory.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Seiko 5 Automatic Japan Made SNK063J5 Unisex Watch - $89​
Despite this watch being a Seiko 5 with a 7S26 movement, it usually goes for way more than this current price through Creation Watch's Ebay store. It normally costs at least $200 USD. Creation appears to have multiple Ebay stores so I've included those as well. Also for sale on their website. Also a relevant WUS thread.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-5-Au...972630&hash=item3f99841759:g:T0UAAOSwRyRa0Zwp

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-5-Au...988071?hash=item2857b232e7:g:mPAAAOSwv7da0aVB

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-5-Au...415784&hash=item213cffde1b:g:NNYAAOSwRdta0dDb

snk063j5

https://www.watchuseek.com/f304/epic-story-seiko-5-focus-reference-snk063j5-3517050.html


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Just saw the Citizen Blue Nighthawk at Costco SSF on Airport Blvd. for $200.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adhin (May 4, 2015)

pianomansam said:


> On mobile and having a hard time finding the original post.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Use code: *KMY6AJ1DYEBB* for an extra 10% off.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

yinzburgher said:


> Seiko 5 Automatic Japan Made SNK063J5 Unisex Watch - $89​
> Despite this watch being a Seiko 5 with a 7S26 movement, it usually goes for way more than this current price through Creation Watch's Ebay store. It normally costs at least $200 USD. Creation appears to have multiple Ebay stores so I've included those as well. Also for sale on their website. Also a relevant WUS thread.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-5-Au...972630&hash=item3f99841759:g:T0UAAOSwRyRa0Zwp
> ...


Damn, I absolutely hate those hands, otherwise I'd get weak towards a seiko after all.

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## carlborg (Oct 6, 2013)

halaku said:


> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/jeanrichard/terrascope/60500-11-001-002.pid?so=25&nid=cpg_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been wanting this JR for a while now, so I pulled the trigger. Hopefully the discount code is not too good to be true...seems aweful cheap. Been 2 days and not shipped yet. Hopefully they fill the order. Fingers crossed.


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Slant said:


> Ashford has got another Hamilton Khaki Aviation on sale for $299 USD with code AFFHKHK299. This one is the 42mm version on bracelet with the date at 3 o'clock (as opposed to the 38mm version with date at 4).
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/all+brands/hamilton/khaki+aviation/H76665125.pid


This one is not working for me, a shame too as been waiting for a deal on the 42mm version! 
Thanks!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Some great Perrelet watches on ToM. I've never seen this model before, but I couldn't resist. Just look at it!


Nice one. I like their approach in displaying the rotor.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Massdrop has the Spinnaker Spence Automatic for $100 
NH35, less than 42mm, and a number of colour combinations:
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/spinnaker-spence-automatic-watch


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

drwindsurf said:


> Massdrop has the Spinnaker Spence Automatic for $100
> NH35, less than 42mm, and a number of colour combinations:
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/spinnaker-spence-automatic-watch
> 
> View attachment 13064197


Great find!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Not a deal, but hard to find. The G-Shock red-out series is now available at Macy's at List: $140. Looks like the order would qualify for free shipping. Ebates has 6% cash back on Macy's right now to help offset sales tax. And then you have in-store returns.

There's also this: "New Customers - 25% off Your Next order with Email Sign Up. Some Exclusions Apply -- Exp. 04/29/2018"

Here is the square. *$140, free shipping, 6% ebates cash back*. eBay: $251+.
https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...trap-watch-42.8mm?ID=5898471&CategoryID=23930


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

drwindsurf said:


> Massdrop has the Spinnaker Spence Automatic for $100
> NH35, less than 42mm, and a number of colour combinations:
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/spinnaker-spence-automatic-watch
> 
> View attachment 13064197


Touch of Modern is also having a Spinnaker sale. Looks like a few automatics for <$90.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/spinnaker-e16d5988-a63b-46e4-8aae-a946358e3a04

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

batmansk6 said:


> Touch of Modern is also having a Spinnaker sale. Looks like a few automatics for <$90.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/spinnaker-e16d5988-a63b-46e4-8aae-a946358e3a04
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


I cant do it. Any site that makes you sign up before the pop-up goes away isnt worth the bother.


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

For UK posters - £182 seems a good deal:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Certina-Qu...?srs=1772432031&ie=UTF8&qid=1523906341&sr=8-1

Certina DS Action Chronograph.

Video here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mtjqbvx0XuQ


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Drewdoog said:


> I cant do it. Any site that makes you sign up before the pop-up goes away isnt worth the bother.


I normally have the same reaction as you just had, immediately close the page when required to register to even see the product offering.

T of M is actually one of the very few sites that is worth the bother, unique products (unique is a nice way of saying weird, sometimes), mixed in with a lot of hipster, d-bag stuff. But the watch deals are often real and I have found some really solid prices on other things too.

It's also one of the sites I try to regularly check, new sales pop up everyday. Definitely worth the bother, IMO.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

I can't believe that you think they have "d-bag stuff" on ToM. This picture from their front page clearly illustrates otherwise (sarcastic font).










jcombs1 said:


> I normally have the same reaction as you just had, immediately close the page when required to register to even see the product offering.
> 
> T of M is actually one of the very few sites that is worth the bother, unique products (unique is a nice way of saying weird, sometimes), mixed in with a lot of hipster, d-bag stuff. But the watch deals are often real and I have found some really solid prices on other things too.
> 
> It's also one of the sites I try to regularly check, new sales pop up everyday. Definitely worth the bother, IMO.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Duplicate post.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock black square, *$34 incl. free shipping*. Amazon/Jet: $38.51. Walmart: $43. Next eBay price: $42.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...sistant-Sports-Watch-DW5600E-1V-/312010220492


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Got this email from Jomashop for Tudor BB SS.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Casio Men's GD350-8 G-Shock Digital *Vibration* Shock Resistant Watch Grey, *$62 incl. shipping*. Next eBay price: $75. Amazon: $75. List: $120.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...ation-Shock-Resistant-Watch-Grey/312014364462


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> Massdrop has the Spinnaker Spence Automatic for $100
> NH35, less than 42mm, and a number of colour combinations:
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/spinnaker-spence-automatic-watch
> 
> View attachment 13064197


The problem w/ Spinnaker is the insane thickness w/ their watches. Also, forget about lume or AR coating.

Not to mention complaints of the strap falling apart.

I'm not saying it's bad, but it seems like they've put in the effort as business people.......... and ended up w/ an almost product. Maybe someone like @Docvail could come in as an consultant and help them out ;-)


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

Aragonwatch.com has the Divemaster nh35 45 or 50mm on sale. Plus a 20% off code- Sale20
The 45mm Divemaster nh35 came to $108 shipped. Shipping was $12.


----------



## duhok (Feb 6, 2017)

Alansmithee said:


> For UK posters - £182 seems a good deal:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Certina-Qu...?srs=1772432031&ie=UTF8&qid=1523906341&sr=8-1
> 
> ...


£189 shipped to Toronto, Canada! as no VAT. Also, no duties will be charged since it is Amazon Global shipping!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

Bulova moon watch on bracelet under $300 at Amazon. That doesn't happen often.

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Lunar-Pilot-Chronograph-96B258/dp/B01D2S3KF8


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Drewdoog said:


> Aragonwatch.com has the Divemaster nh35 45 or 50mm on sale. Plus a 20% off code- Sale20
> The 45mm Divemaster nh35 came to $108 shipped. Shipping was $12.
> View attachment 13065263


It should be noted that these are available in black, green, blue, orange and yellow all at the same price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

No, it does not happen very often: *obligatory link to camelcamelcamel* showing Amazon price history.

To be precise, it has only been under $300 once before in the past two years, when it was at $281 for a short while. Average price over the past 2 years, meanwhile, has been $357.39.

So it looks like a nice deal at $295.80, especially with free shipping and free returns.

Thanks for sharing the deal, AardyArr!



AardyArr said:


> Bulova moon watch on bracelet under $300 at Amazon. That doesn't happen often.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Lunar-Pilot-Chronograph-96B258/dp/B01D2S3KF8


----------



## oldrock427 (Feb 20, 2018)

Couldn't resist the moon watch. I have been thinking about this for a few months. Had a couple of amazon gift cards burning a hole in my pocket. This is a great price. I expected to have to pay 380 - 400 for this. Third watch in three months. I thinks this is how the downward spiral begins .


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Congrats! And condolences!

I've been reading the 2018 WPAC (Watch Purchasing Abstinence Club) thread, and it makes for a fascinating and sobering read.

Could be a good tonic to your burgeoning mania. Maybe help nip it in the bud before it gets out of hand.



oldrock427 said:


> Couldn't resist the moon watch. I have been thinking about this for a few months. Had a couple of amazon gift cards burning a hole in my pocket. This is a great price. I expected to have to pay 380 - 400 for this. Third watch in three months. I thinks this is how the downward spiral begins .


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

oldrock427 said:


> Couldn't resist the moon watch. I have been thinking about this for a few months. Had a couple of amazon gift cards burning a hole in my pocket. This is a great price. I expected to have to pay 380 - 400 for this. Third watch in three months. I thinks this is how the downward spiral begins .


Ditto! I bought one and made a deal with myself that if, upon receipt, I want to keep it, I'll have to sell off a more expensive one from the collection.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Lemoney.com has 18% rebates at Macy's for the first $100, with 10% cash back for any remainder. Both parts are higher than normal.

But I couldn't find any Macy's coupon codes, nor did I see any watch sales that knocked my socks off.


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> No, it does not happen very often: *obligatory link to camelcamelcamel* showing Amazon price history.
> 
> To be precise, it has only been under $300 once before in the past two years, when it was at $281 for a short while. Average price over the past 2 years, meanwhile, has been $357.39.
> 
> ...


You're welcome! I set a three camels alert on this months ago and forgot about it until I got the price-alert email today. I've been back and forth on this watch, and at this price it's worth a look.


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

SNPR straps is having a sale on pre-made inventory. Price reduced to $100 which is about half what he normally charges. Mostly 24mm widths remaining. Excellent quality.

Shop Handmade Inventory Straps ? SNPR Leather Works & Custom Watch Straps


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

oldrock427 said:


> Couldn't resist... Third watch in three months. I thinks this is how the downward spiral begins .


Three watches in three months just happens sometimes. Having three watches in transit at the same time, yeah, time for intervention.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

ohhenry1 said:


> No, it does not happen very often: *obligatory link to camelcamelcamel* showing Amazon price history.
> 
> To be precise, it has only been under $300 once before in the past two years, when it was at $281 for a short while. Average price over the past 2 years, meanwhile, has been $357.39.
> 
> ...


There are three different figures for WR on that Amazon page: 50m, 100m and 300m depending where on the page you read. 50m is correct. Sometimes Amazon is just a mess...

Good deal, though. If I did't already have the strap version I would definitely have preferred the bracelet. It's a fantastic watch.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

- Not a Deal -

For those who bought the JR Hokusai, I had a custom strap made specifically for it by Aprell Workshop. The blue leather matches perfectly and it fits like a glove, including in the deployment clasp (curved ends too). About $90. Just thought I'd mention it. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Seiko Recraft SRPC13J1 UFO (which was selling for $300 or more last week and retails for $430) is being sold on eBay and Creationwatches for $170.

If I hadn't JUST bought a watch two days ago I'd get one.

http://www.creationwatches.com/products/search/results.html?search_in_description=1&keyword=SRPC13J1


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

ki6h said:


> Seiko Recraft SRPC13J1 UFO (which was selling for $300 or more last week) is being sold on eBay and Creationwatches for $170.
> 
> If I hadn't JUST bought a watch two days ago I'd get one.
> 
> SRPC13J1


somebody may wanna check with creation because the model says it is the SRPC13J1 but the pictures on their site are of the srpc09 which isn't limited and is not as nice (imho).

link here::
Seiko Recraft Limited Edition Automatic Japan Made SRPC13 SRPC13J1 SRPC13J Men's Watch

(look at photos ..photos show the 09 which is about what that one sells for generally.)


----------



## duhok (Feb 6, 2017)

AardyArr said:


> Bulova moon watch on bracelet under $300 at Amazon. That doesn't happen often.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Lunar-Pilot-Chronograph-96B258/dp/B01D2S3KF8


Gone! I would have bought one, but don't like that 262 khz on the dial, imho. Nice deal, anyway!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

MacInFL said:


> Three watches in three months just happens sometimes. Having three watches in transit at the same time, yeah, time for intervention.


What does it mean if you have double digits in transit? Asking for a friend.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

duhok said:


> Gone! I would have bought one, but don't like that 262 khz on the dial, imho. Nice deal, anyway!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


You aren't missing anything. Get this one instead. Better watch for almost half the price.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Pre...367236&hash=item3d4767e61d:g:a3MAAOSwOzxZsB8q


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

RyanD said:


> What does it mean if you have double digits in transit? Asking for a friend.


Probably that you will be posting in the sales threads a lot soon?


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

RyanD said:


> You aren't missing anything. Get this one instead. Better watch for almost half the price.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Pre...367236&hash=item3d4767e61d:g:a3MAAOSwOzxZsB8q


Curious... How is this one better?

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Drewdoog said:


> I cant do it. Any site that makes you sign up before the pop-up goes away isnt worth the bother.


I just fill it the sign-up box with junk if I really want to check it out


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

MacInFL said:


> Three watches in three months just happens sometimes. Having three watches in transit at the same time, yeah, time for intervention.


Oh...I need an intervention I guess.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

MacInFL said:


> Three watches in three months just happens sometimes. Having three watches in transit at the same time, yeah, time for intervention.


It's surprisingly easy to do with Russian watches. The watches are cheap and the postage is slow. Yeah. . . that justifies it!!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

PeekPoke said:


> Curious... How is this one better?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


See post from yankeeexpress quoted below. TLDR version: the Precisionist has smoother sweeping action at 16bps vs 8bps of the Moonwatch; both watches are very accurate (Precisionist more so) albeit not quite at HAQ standards.



yankeexpress said:


> Potential buyers need to know that these 2 watches (Moonwatch and Precisionist) do NOT have the same movement.
> 
> Precisionist chrono vs Accutron chrono quote:
> 
> ...


Source: https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/bulova-uhf-262khz-precisionist-watches-2318970-28.html#post41248450


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> The problem w/ Spinnaker is the insane thickness w/ their watches. Also, forget about lume or AR coating.
> 
> Not to mention complaints of the strap falling apart.
> 
> I'm not saying it's bad, but it seems like they've put in the effort as business people.......... and ended up w/ an almost product. Maybe someone like @Docvail could come in as an consultant and help them out ;-)


My experience was a terrible bezel, and unacceptable customer service response time. Totally turned me off the brand.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

dt75 said:


> My experience was a terrible bezel, and unacceptable customer service response time. Totally turned me off the brand.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I bought the Spinnaker Mainsail....... bouncy crown, huge watch....... insanely disproportionate, generally felt like I was wearing an Invicta or something....

There's potential, but it seems they've wasted it.

Since, then I've stayed away.


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> The problem w/ Spinnaker is the insane thickness w/ their watches. Also, forget about lume or AR coating.
> 
> Not to mention complaints of the strap falling apart.
> 
> I'm not saying it's bad, but it seems like they've put in the effort as business people.......... and ended up w/ an almost product. Maybe someone like @Docvail could come in as an consultant and help them out ;-)


Got an Spinnaker tavolara from Massdrop and it's my most beloved watch for the buck.

It does not have AR coating, but has pretty decent lume, a really nice waterproof leather strap, signed crowns (main one is screw down) hardened mineral cristal (indeed it's not doomed but bevelled) and a display case back with miyota movement. 
And it has a super compressor style, which I actually really like. 
Even came in a nice package with a really nice nato strap and an strap tool.

It was a very nice deal for 100$ at the moment!

https://www.spinnaker-watches.com/c...ducts/sp-5037-03-automatic-mens-vintage-watch





































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

RyanD said:


> You aren't missing anything. Get this one instead. Better watch for almost half the price.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Pre...367236&hash=item3d4767e61d:g:a3MAAOSwOzxZsB8q


Awesome watch for the money









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

PeekPoke said:


> Curious... How is this one better?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


Mesmeeising smooth second hand and watching the chronograph work is a joy too. I paid £120 for it it worth five times that. Go for it you will not he dissapointed

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Post 5000!

I don't remember seeing this, so if it's been posted, sorry....
Massdrop Seiko Skx*** starting at $170. Not the best price ever, but pretty decent for arguably the most popular summer watch Ever.....
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-core-skx-dive-watch

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

atarione said:


> somebody may wanna check with creation because the model says it is the SRPC13J1 but the pictures on their site are of the srpc09 which isn't limited and is not as nice (imho).
> 
> link here::
> Seiko Recraft Limited Edition Automatic Japan Made SRPC13 SRPC13J1 SRPC13J Men's Watch
> ...


This thread is dangerous. Checked photos, they have the orange threaded leather strap. Should be good.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Awesome! Been looking out for one every since I read this thread (https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/srpc13-last-purchase-2017-a-4601645-4.html)
Will update when it arrives!

Thank you OP! and Gonkl!



Gonkl said:


> This thread is dangerous. Checked photos, they have the orange threaded leather strap. Should be good.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Massdrop has the Helgray Titanium quartz for $150 - $280 on Helgray's site:
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/helgray-tcd-01-watch


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Great note of precaution and, subsequently, great sleuthing! Order placed. Completely unexpected purchase.

Into lap fallen . . . and out of wallet flown.

Thanks, guys!



Gonkl said:


> This thread is dangerous. Checked photos, they have the orange threaded leather strap. Should be good.


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Saw the Massdrop email this morning and wanted to share. It's definitely not the lowest it's been but it's lower than some places long Long Island and Amazon. So if your interested and wanted this Seiko jump on it I know I will for that Pepsi bezel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

Any of you guys ever use Tradesy? I saw a few great deals active, and many in the sold category. I've been looking for the best deals ever since Amazon Warehouse shut off the spigot about a year ago and I'm still looking ...


----------



## duhok (Feb 6, 2017)

ki6h said:


> Seiko Recraft SRPC13J1 UFO (which was selling for $300 or more last week and retails for $430) is being sold on eBay and Creationwatches for $170.
> 
> If I hadn't JUST bought a watch two days ago I'd get one.
> 
> SRPC13J1


Very danger thread! Just bought one...third watch in the mail already!


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Touch of modern has a few Oris watches right now, and while not necessarily a discount, they are offering $25 store credit for every $100 spent (up to $300 store credit). $1150 will get you your $300 towards another future watch purchase. Just what we all need right?!?









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

son2silver said:


> See post from yankeeexpress quoted below. TLDR version: the Precisionist has smoother sweeping action at 16bps vs 8bps of the Moonwatch; both watches are very accurate (Precisionist more so) albeit not quite at HAQ standards.


Yes but it's much more than that. The Precisionist chrono has a full time smooth sweep seconds hand that serves a dual function as the chronograph counter with a mode switch. The chronograph measures down to 1/1,000th of a second for up to 12 hours.

The Moon Watch (along with other models of the 262 kHz chronographs) uses a full time subdial seconds hand ticking at 2 Hz with the sweep hand operating only only when the chronograph is activated. The chronograph measures down to ~1/20th of a second for up to 60 minutes.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Casio G-Shock Men's GPW2000-1A Master of G Gravitymaster Solar Black 57mm Watch, *GPS* (_and_ MB 6 atomic, _and_ Bluetooth), new, *$440 incl. free shipping*. Next eBay price: $700. Amazon: $650. List: $800. As I recall, this model will tell you your latitude and longitude -- the long. appears in the day window. Except for budget labels like Lad Weather, sub-$500 GPS is rare.

Casio product page here, which has a shot of its illumination.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...itymaster-Solar-Black-57mm-Watch/292522546859


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

catcherus said:


> Got an Spinnaker tavolara from Massdrop and it's my most beloved watch for the buck.
> 
> It does not have AR coating, but has pretty decent lume, a really nice waterproof leather strap, signed crowns (main one is screw down) hardened mineral cristal (indeed it's not doomed but bevelled) and a display case back with miyota movement.
> And it has a super compressor style, which I actually really like.
> ...


I'm glad it worked out for you, perhaps if I see a similar deal, I'll consider it.

At the very least they're hit and miss.......... w/ the misses being fairly bad.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Wenger black PVD Swiss quartz, 43mm, 30m WR, stainless steel, "sapphire coated crystal", *$25*

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...City-Leather-And-Nylon-Strap-Watch/1000318714


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

This is a great deal. I've been eye-ing a Gulfmaster but this is tempting me otherwise...

Related note, anyone have experience with OneDigitals.com? They've got a great price on said Gulfmaster but seem a bit shady...



BostonCharlie said:


> Casio G-Shock Men's GPW2000-1A Master of G Gravitymaster Solar Black 57mm Watch, *GPS* (_and_ MB 6 atomic, _and_ Bluetooth), new, *$440 incl. free shipping*. Next eBay price: $700. Amazon: $650. List: $800. As I recall, this model will tell you your latitude and longitude -- the long. appears in the day window. Except for budget labels like Lad Weather, sub-$500 GPS is rare.
> 
> Casio product page here, which has a shot of its illumination.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...itymaster-Solar-Black-57mm-Watch/292522546859


----------



## misheu (Apr 17, 2018)

Those watches look awesome!


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> I'm glad it worked out for you, perhaps if I see a similar deal, I'll consider it.
> 
> At the very least they're hit and miss.......... w/ the misses being fairly bad.


Yeah, I've seen some issues with the brand in this forum, however I got two models and both are perfect and it's price was a bargain, maybe I'm the exception of the rule. It's a shame as you said, with that kind of troubles and customer service the company end ups being a fashion brand and all it's work of design and differential value go to the trash.

Hope there's an interesting sale on ToM or Massdrop soon to tempt you again, I do love mine and would like the forum to enjoy a similar experience. (Sound so pinky but I have nothing to do with the brand lol)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

batmansk6 said:


> Made for a nice birthday gift for my lady. She really likes it. It's still in stock btw for $38 now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that still available for $38?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Porterjrm said:


> Is that still available for $38?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope.

https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova-womens-accutron-ii-97b128-white-leather-quartz-watch-1681921043

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

batmansk6 said:


> Nope.
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova-womens-accutron-ii-97b128-white-leather-quartz-watch-1681921043
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the quick reply!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Porterjrm said:


> Is that still available for $38?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Marty McFly:.hey doc your not going to believe this we have to go to 2017

Marty McFly:.You're not going to believe this. We have to go back to 2017.

Dr. Emmett Brown:.i don't believe it

Dr. Emmett Brown:.I don' t believe it!

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

amazing the bulova deal lasted as long as it did


----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

I know the deal will be long gone but out of interest where did you get it for £120?



aboutTIME1028 said:


> Mesmeeising smooth second hand and watching the chronograph work is a joy too. I paid £120 for it it worth five times that. Go for it you will not he dissapointed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Dub Rubb said:


> Touch of modern has a few Oris watches right now, and while not necessarily a discount, they are offering $25 store credit for every $100 spent (up to $300 store credit). $1150 will get you your $300 towards another future watch purchase. Just what we all need right?!?


I'm really surprised that the Oris 65 for $700 net is still there.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RyanD said:


> I'm really surprised that the Oris 65 for $700 net is still there.


That's only net if you want $300 of store credit. Not a deal for most of us.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Citizen Eco-Drive Men's AW0060-03E Super *Titanium* Case Black Dial 44mm Watch, *Mfg. Refurb.*, 2-year warranty (for US buyers), 44mm x 10mm, mineral crystal, 100m WR. solar, screw back case, *$100* from officialwatchdeals. Brand new on eBay: $145.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Ec...nium-Case-Black-Dial-44mm-Watch-/263498948924


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

misheu said:


> Those watches look awesome!


Where did you see a deal for these?

Sent while taking a selfie


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> That's only net if you want $300 of store credit. Not a deal for most of us.


Yeah, and the credit is good only for a month or so, I canceled my last purchase for that reason....


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

dupe


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

thechin said:


> Yeah, and the credit is good only for a month or so, I canceled my last purchase for that reason....


Lulz


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Barry S said:


> Yes but it's much more than that. The Precisionist chrono has a full time smooth sweep seconds hand that serves a dual function as the chronograph counter with a mode switch. The chronograph measures down to 1/1,000th of a second for up to 12 hours.
> 
> The Moon Watch (along with other models of the 262 kHz chronographs) uses a full time subdial seconds hand ticking at 2 Hz with the sweep hand operating only only when the chronograph is activated. The chronograph measures down to ~1/20th of a second for up to *30 minutes*.


60 minutes. Which to be fair, is only half as useless.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

TheSanDiegan said:


> 60 minutes. Which to be fair, is only half as useless.


Oops!

Thanks, corrected it.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Barry S said:


> Oops!
> 
> Thanks, corrected it.


I would have bought the Precisionist chrono a long time ago if only they would have filled in that crooked-8 counter-balance with googly eyes.


----------



## jalisco (Mar 21, 2012)

Great deal |>


HoustonReal said:


> *FLASH SALE - *_All Five Colorways Now Available_
> *Guanqin GJ16106* (Nomos Lambda 39 homage) automatic *w/power reserve dial* - [URL="https://www.gearbest.com/mechanical-watches/pp_1470371.html?lkid=13826850"]*$68.99* >> Coupon Code *"GUANQIN2463"* = *$59.99**(Thanks Ipse)*
> *5 color choices *Available at this price - White/Silver, Blue/Silver Mesh, White/Black Mesh, Black/Black Mesh, White/Rose Gold
> 42mm x 12mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, 22mm stainless steel mesh band, automatic movement with date @ 6, small seconds, and PR dial
> ...


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Found a Casio G-Steel GSTS310D-1A Ani-Digi Tough Solar on Metal Bracelet at a TJ Maxx brick and mortar store in San Diego for $159.99 (MSRP $350, $265 on Amazon). They also have the version on the rubber strap for the same price.

This is one of newer G-Steel models introduced in 2017 and is smaller than the GSTS110D model from 2015 (more widely available at a better discount). In addition, it features a normal LCD (instead of the reversed LCD on the GSTS110D) for better readability.

It does not feature Multi Band 6 radio synching, which is available in the GST-W310D-1A(JF/ER) models from Japan or Europe, but the cheapest I found for the radio synched version is almost twice the price at TJ Maxx for the non-radio synched version.










For reference, this is the relative size of the 300 (newer) vs 100 (older) series of G-Steels.










And this is the complete lineup of the JDM GSTW300 series.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Deleted...it was pointed out that we may want to give people on the waiting list a chance to order theirs - thought it was a good point.
Sorry, just a little over excited


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

drwindsurf said:


> Not a deal:
> 
> The Tisell Sub 9015 and Vintage Sub are in stock on the their website (I just ordered a vintage sub).
> I think it is a lot of watch for the price (if you don't mind a sub homage):
> ...


Awesome. I've purchased a few from Mr Oh before and the quality of his watches are top notch.

Thanks drwindsurf for the info!


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

drwindsurf said:


> Not a deal:
> 
> The Tisell Sub 9015 and Vintage Sub are in stock on the their website (I just ordered a vintage sub).
> I think it is a lot of watch for the price (if you don't mind a sub homage):
> ...


These watches really are a great deal for what you get. I wish they made a "mil sub" style handset.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Double post


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

OfficerCamp said:


> These watches really are a great deal for what you get. I wish they made a "mil sub" style handset.


I agree, I much prefer sword hands...I can always mod it


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

TheSanDiegan said:


> I would have bought the Precisionist chrono a long time ago if only they would have filled in that crooked-8 counter-balance with googly eyes.


Maybe it's just me, but those googly eyes kind of look like balls. I suppose they're going for infinity but I'm not getting that.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Massdrop has the Glycine Combat 6 Classic for $289:
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-classic-watch
In 43mm and 36mm sizes.
25-jewel automatic
28800 vph
38-hour power reserve
Hacking seconds
Stainless steel
Sapphire
WR: 50 m


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Bruce R said:


> Maybe it's just me, but those googly eyes kind of look like balls. I suppose they're going for infinity but I'm not getting that.


I always thought it was supposed to be the symbol for infinity.


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

Just bought a Zelos Hammerhead (titanium w/meteorite dial) but sometimes you gotta strike while the iron is hot....



ki6h said:


> Seiko Recraft SRPC13J1 UFO (which was selling for $300 or more last week and retails for $430) is being sold on eBay and Creationwatches for $170.
> 
> If I hadn't JUST bought a watch two days ago I'd get one.
> 
> SRPC13J1


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Curious to see which version you all end up getting for that Seiko.


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

I know orange isn't for everybody but summer is coming up and the SKX011J makes a great summer watch. Plus, I have this funny feeling (opinion) that the SKX011J may end up like the SKXA35, which is now hard to find and when you do find it, pricey compared to what you used to be able to buy them at. So, if you ever thought about picking one up, Creation has them for $203 - 10% off (discount code "Clear") which brings it to $182.70.

Seiko Automatic Diver's 200m Japan-made SKX011 SKX011J1 SKX011J Men's Watch


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

*WARNING*: OCD ALERT; DEFINITELY NOT A DEAL



caktaylor said:


> I always thought it was supposed to be the symbol for infinity.


In every photo I have seen of a Precisionist counter-balance, it is not quite symmetrical. While close, symmetry, like pregnancy, is a binary condition; you either are or you are not.

A couple examples:


















By contrast, the infinity symbol is a special type of curve known as a lemniscate, which as a result of its mathematical properties maintains a dual-axis symmetry around a pair of focal points, described by the following equation:










which describes the family of lemniscates, including the one we associate with the symbol for infinity:










Thus, the asymmetrical appearance of the counter-balance leads me to refer to it as either a highly stylized or an (ironically) imprecise rendering of the symbol, or more simply, just a crooked-8.

Also, the choice of the symbol for the counterbalance has never vibed with me, especially considering the use of the tuning fork on the crown, which is much more meaningful to the brand and IMO more congruent with the features one associates with a UHF quartz movement. I really wish they had used the tuning fork counter-balance that is used across much of the Accutron II line.

Disclaimer: This is just my own idiosyncratic hang-up with the watch (well, that and the ginormously mondo-sized cases of the Precisionist chronos I like the most), and I do appreciate the features the watch possesses.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

If they used the infinity symbol perpendicular on the hand, guess what... It looks like a _|_ with oo. So, I guess they just shifted the meaning... 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford has the Oris Artix Pointer Moon automatic for $699 with 'AFFARTIX699'

Lemoney rebate takes it to $642. The next-best price I see is a Jomashop sale at $849.

Definitely a different sort of moon phase: the inner, numerical chapter ring does the 29-day cycle, and moves in half-day increments to be more accurate. It also has the images of the moon phases around the outside.

That bracelet looks quite nice.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...80.pid?nid=sct_Oris+01761769140510782180&so=1


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

Have always thought it looks like a pair of scissors....


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

BTerry2233 said:


> Have always thought it looks like a pair of scissors....


Same

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Maybe more of a bargain than a deal. Citizen Avion AW1361-10H, tan/red colorway available for ~$100 from a few sources. Eco-drive solar, 45mm x 12mm, 100m WR. List: $195.

Jomashop, $98 + FASTSHIP should give you free shipping:
https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-aw1361-10h.html

Amazon, $98, incl. free shipping & free returns:
https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Brown-Leather-AW1361-10H/dp/B00KCF7JL6/

DutyFreeIsland, $99 incl. free shipping:
Citizen AW1360-12H Eco-Drive Aviator Pilots Brown Leather 100m Gents Sports Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Looks like the marlin is back in stock at timex. I wonder if the 15% code still works? Also 9% back from topcashback or befrugal.

https://www.timex.com/marlin-34mm-hand-wound-leather-strap-watch/TW2R47900ZV.html

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## xiton (Mar 19, 2009)

mplsabdullah said:


> Curious to see which version you all end up getting for that Seiko.


I saw the comment about the possible difference earlier, but I couldn't find any info showing that it isn't LE. Can you show me what the true limited edition is supposed to look like versus the model shown?


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> Looks like the marlin is back in stock at timex. I wonder if the 15% code still works? Also 9% back from topcashback or befrugal.
> 
> https://www.timex.com/marlin-34mm-hand-wound-leather-strap-watch/TW2R47900ZV.html
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


From dealnews: "15% off no min for new email subscribers ... Exclusions apply."


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

batmansk6 said:


> Looks like the marlin is back in stock at timex. I wonder if the 15% code still works? Also 9% back from topcashback or befrugal.
> 
> https://www.timex.com/marlin-34mm-hand-wound-leather-strap-watch/TW2R47900ZV.html
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


If you sign up for a 15% code and don't use it in the 7 days or whatever it's supposed to be good for they'll send you one for 20% off.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

xiton said:


> I saw the comment about the possible difference earlier, but I couldn't find any info showing that it isn't LE. Can you show me what the true limited edition is supposed to look like versus the model shown?


The picture posted in here is the LE. The pic on the Creation site is not the LE.


----------



## xiton (Mar 19, 2009)

mplsabdullah said:


> The picture posted in here is the LE. The pic on the Creation site is not the LE.


Which is it? I can see Limited Edition written on the caseback in the pictures. Perhaps the color is off?

Sent from my LEX727 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

xiton said:


> Which is it? I can see Limited Edition written on the caseback in the pictures. Perhaps the color is off?
> 
> Sent from my LEX727 using Tapatalk


Yes the color is wrong

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

drwindsurf said:


> I agree, I much prefer sword hands...I can always mod it


Indeed. Particularly because I find that the endlink on the Tisell Sub causes the bracelet to drape in an awkward manner, and a MilSub is something which should be worn on a strap anyway.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Re the concern that the limited edition SRPC13 for sale on creationwatches is actually the standard edition darker blue SRPC09:

I appreciate your apprehension, mplsabdullah, and I am thankful that you and atarione have raised it as something to look into before ordering, but in my humble opinion, the *weight of the evidence would indicate that it is indeed the SRPC13 that is being offered*.

Specifically:


Other than the darker tone of the blue dial on the watch pictured on the listing, every single aspect of the listing refers to the SRPC13.
In the photos showing the caseback, you can see (but not read) the golden letters across the back that say "Limited Edition." This is the golden lettering directly across the back of the dial.
The only variant that has a darker blue dial is the SRPC09, however that watch comes on a steel bracelet, whereas the photo on the SRPC13 listing shows a leather strap with orange stitching, which would indicate that it is indeed the SRPC13.
(the only way that the pictured watch could be the SRPC09 is if someone had taken it off of the steel bracelet, then put it onto the SRPC13's strap)

Creationwatches has a separate listing for the SRPC09, which would suggest that they haven't mixed up the listings

Conclusion: the *reason that the photo on the SRPC13 listing appears darker than expected is because of darker color calibration on their photos*, not because they're mistakenly actually selling an SRPC09 under an SRPC13 listing.

Of course, I could be wrong! Always a strong possibility of that! But on this one, I did pause, think it over, and became confident enough to put my money where my mouth was. I've placed an order. Will report what arrives. Fingers crossed!



mplsabdullah said:


> Yes the color is wrong
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

\

Hint: P

for Precisionist.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> \
> 
> Hint: P
> 
> for Precisionist.


Huh, would not have guessed that. I think the actual application of it being non-symmetrical with the hand running through obscures it as opposed to the logo presented here. Good to know though!


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Re the concern that the limited edition SRPC13 for sale on creationwatches is actually the standard edition darker blue SRPC09:
> 
> I appreciate your apprehension, mplsabdullah, and I am thankful that you and atarione have raised it as something to look into before ordering, but in my humble opinion, the *weight of the evidence would indicate that it is indeed the SRPC13 that is being offered*.
> 
> ...


Still 4 left ...

Edit: this sounds a little like I'm shilling. I'm not. I just want them to sell out so I don't end up buying one

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

Tissot Powermatic 80 CHRONOMETER is $349

via jomashop's current doorbuster sale:

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t086-408-11-031-00.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$859.99 + 10% cashback for Chronoris.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...mepieces-d71a4ca3-dd1a-4d3d-ace7-21f49a4061a3


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

PetWatch said:


> \
> 
> Hint: P
> 
> for Precisionist.












Well, at least that makes more sense than a crooked eight. Still would have preferred googly eyes though.


----------



## jima (Sep 3, 2013)

RE Mleok's post on the "Casio G-Steel GSTS310D-1A Ani-Digi Tough Solar on Metal Bracelet at a TJ Maxx brick and mortar store in San Diego for $159.99"
I just picked up the older GST S130L on the brown leather strap at the local TJMaxx Sarasota Fl.) for $140. Would have preferred the tad smaller version but still a lot of watch for the money.
p.s. sorry if I'm not doing this right but can't post pics or links


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

PetWatch said:


> \
> 
> Hint: P
> 
> for Precisionist.


What's coming out of this? A solar/atomic/gps sweeping hand?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

cuica said:


> What's coming out of this? A solar/atomic/gps sweeping hand?


Should have mentioned it's an old ad from the time Precisionist's first came out.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock squares on stock Zulu straps and auto EL. The prices are about what you'll find on eBay, but the seller is having a BOGO-half-off deal. The BOGO-half-off deal works only with other BOGO items.

GLS-5600CL-7, *$88*, "*buy 1, get 1 half off*", List: $110
https://www.zumiez.com/g-shock-g-lide-gls-5600cl-7-cloth-light-grey-digital-watch.html









GLS-5600CL-1, *$90*, "*buy 1, get 1 half off*", List: $110
https://www.zumiez.com/g-shock-g-lide-gls-5600cl-1-cloth-black-digital-watch.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

jima said:


> RE Mleok's post on the "Casio G-Steel GSTS310D-1A Ani-Digi Tough Solar on Metal Bracelet at a TJ Maxx brick and mortar store in San Diego for $159.99"
> I just picked up the older GST S130L on the brown leather strap at the local TJMaxx Sarasota Fl.) for $140. Would have preferred the tad smaller version but still a lot of watch for the money.
> p.s. sorry if I'm not doing this right but can't post pics or links


My local TJ Maxx also had two of the $280 G-Shocks for $140.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

asushane said:


> Tissot Powermatic 80 CHRONOMETER is $349
> 
> via jomashop's current doorbuster sale:
> 
> ...


Great price.

Similar to bulova accu swisa.

Cash back?

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

RyanD said:


> $859.99 + 10% cashback for Chronoris.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...mepieces-d71a4ca3-dd1a-4d3d-ace7-21f49a4061a3


This is on my short-list - bummed (& stoked) to have missed this.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Looks like some good prices on Fortis at Jomashop, like this Spacematic Automatic Black Dial Men's Watch Item No. 623.10.18.LP.10, 40mm x 12mm, *$599*. List: $1,395.

https://www.jomashop.com/fortis-watch-623-10-18-lp-10.html










Here is a screengrab of the "more choices" shown with the listing above, $625-$850:


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

NOT A DEAL

And so the Seiko LE arrived. Just wanted to assure everyone that it's the correct model.

Was a bit disappointed it didn't come with the LE box though but that's alright. Been searching for this for some time.

Thanks again OP!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

jamesezra said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> And so the Seiko LE arrived. Just wanted to assure everyone that it's the correct model.
> 
> ...


Congrats. Looks great. Fighting temptation to buy one myself now that we know it's the right one. Crazy how fast Creation ships. I ordered a different watch from them a few days ago and it's scheduled for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Congrats. Looks great. Fighting temptation to buy one myself now that we know it's the right one. Crazy how fast Creation ships. I ordered a different watch from them a few days ago and it's scheduled for delivery tomorrow.


Yeah. Helps that they are in Singapore as well. Ordered just one night ago and it's here.

Get one. You will not be disappointed (except for the box).

Looking for straight end bracelets now


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

jamesezra said:


> Yeah. Helps that they are in Singapore as well. Ordered just one night ago and it's here.
> 
> Get one. You will not be disappointed (except for the box).
> 
> Looking for straight end bracelets now


Thanks for confirming the model. Weakness for cool watches + ebay gcs burning a hole in my pocket = order placed. Already have nice Strapcode straight link bracelet waiting for it.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Thanks for confirming the model. Weakness for cool watches + ebay gcs burning a hole in my pocket = order placed. Already have nice Strapcode straight link bracelet waiting for it.


That's great news 

Mind sharing which bracelet is it? Saves me some Google-fu.


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

Own the srpc13 and found it difficult to find a strap that works well .....
ended up on a thick rally style w lots of taper


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

PetWatch said:


> \
> 
> Hint: P
> 
> for Precisionist.


I see the P now but I think they should have just used the tuning fork as a counterbalance. Nobody would mistake it for an eight, scissors, googly eyes, infinity, or balls.....I was in the infinity camp and now feel a bit stupid for not realizing it was a P.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> Curious to see which version you all end up getting for that Seiko.


 I had it, lugs connect under the case making strap options limited because it will lift up the watch head. Mesh might be a good option. Nato....fuggeddaboutit

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

beefyt said:


> This is on my short-list - bummed (& stoked) to have missed this.


You can get this watch on the brown suede strap from evine for about $862 (before shipping) if you sign up with a new email address and use the 15% off code (EMAIL15) you'll receive for signing up.

https://www.evine.com/Product/652-517


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

jamesezra said:


> That's great news
> 
> Mind sharing which bracelet is it? Saves me some Google-fu.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005K677CS/ref=oh_aui_i_sh_in_o0_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1

However now VWG has me thinking it may not fit. I also have a black leather strap with a 4mm taper that I really like. Hopefully that'll work if the bracelet doesn't.

Already received a shipped notice for the watch.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005K677CS/ref=oh_aui_i_sh_in_o0_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> However now VWG has me thinking it may not fit. I also have a black leather strap with a 4mm taper that I really like. Hopefully that'll work if the bracelet doesn't.
> 
> Already received a shipped notice for the watch.


Thanks for the link.

Mmmmm worth a try actually. I remember getting a straight end bracelet for my Sharkey tuna homage and it worked alright.


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Beware, Tisell is posting their customer's original email addresses under 'reviews'.



OfficerCamp said:


> These watches really are a great deal for what you get. I wish they made a "mil sub" style handset.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Looks like some good prices on Fortis at Jomashop, like this Spacematic Automatic Black Dial Men's Watch Item No. 623.10.18.LP.10, 40mm x 12mm, *$599*. List: $1,395.


Decent enough prices for what are solid watches, _however_, ~55-65% off Fortis has been standard at Jomashop for as long as I can remember.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Hamilton Khaki Field Skeleton Automatic Watch $579 + Free Shipping with code.SDKHAKI579

https://www.ashford.com/us/H7251558...s+LLC&LinkName=Ashford+Catalog&PubCID=1122587

Sent from my Note


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Christopher Ward has %15 off all c60 and c65 Tridents including limited editions and preorders with code SUN15


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

mplsabdullah said:


> Christopher Ward has %15 off all c60 and c65 Tridents including limited editions and preorders with code SUN15


I was just about to post this as well. Might have to get the bronzo now!!!

Sent from my Note


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

MakaveliSK said:


> I was just about to post this as well. Might have to get the bronzo now!!!
> 
> Sent from my Note


Yep that bronze looks great. The first bronze watch I have actually really liked however from previously owning a 43mm Trident from them I know its just not a great fit for me. If they start making tridents in 40mm I will likely give them another try. The quality is definitely there.


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

*Invicta Men's 8932OB Pro Diver Analog Quartz Silver Stainless Steel Watch on Amazon.com. Price of $30.99 right now. Looks like free shipping applies. Good price if that is a style you like.






*


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

On Massdrop Max Bill Bauhaus...Quartz, they hover usually around 600-700









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Great price, actually (lowest it's ever been on Amazon, where it sells for, on average, $53.16). It's been at this low $30.99 price for a few weeks now. Notably, this watch is only *37.5mm in diameter*, so if you're looking for a mid-size diver in quartz, you could probably do a lot worse than this one.



pl39g said:


> *Invicta Men's 8932OB Pro Diver Analog Quartz Silver Stainless Steel Watch on Amazon.com. Price of $30.99 right now. Looks like free shipping applies. Good price if that is a style you like.
> View attachment 13072175
> *


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Yep that bronze looks great. The first bronze watch I have actually really liked however from previously owning a 43mm Trident from them I know its just not a great fit for me. If they start making tridents in 40mm I will likely give them another try. The quality is definitely there.


They are coming up with a 38mm bronzo, btw... I'm eagerly waiting for that.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Let me clarify....regarding the seiko UFO SRPC13

The lugs unfortunately are not like the shark tuna. That design actually has lugs just very short. This is more like Darth tuna. Where there are no lugs at all and it attaches to the bottom of the case.

A straight end link bracelet should work just fine as well as a mesh. A rubber or leather strap that has a thick connection at the Spring Bar will likely not fit or take a lot of effort to force it. The spring bar is also very very close to the case, I had a thin seatbelt NATO that would not fit there. A simple solution to alleviate that is to use curved spring bars.

But the thicker or stiffer your strap is the more it will tend to lift up the watch head off of your wrist. With this design.

But it definitely is a nice watch and you feel like you're getting more value than what you paid. If you had a sapphire crystal and slapped a micro brand label on it it would sell for double what Seiko is asking.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Is it just me or has Christopher Ward slowed down on their heavy discounting? As a value shopper that sucks but as a fan of the brand it's nice to see them kind of find themselves as a brand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Christopher Ward has %15 off all c60 and c65 Tridents including limited editions and preorders with code SUN15


For whatever reason I read this as 60% off and freaked out for a minute


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

Gonna look for the stock bracelet since I'm not a big strap guy....



BTerry2233 said:


> Own the srpc13 and found it difficult to find a strap that works well .....
> ended up on a thick rally style w lots of taper


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Hemel has some new NE88 models back in stock. I know many people wanted to get their hands on that movement at a reasonable price.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MstrDabbles said:


> Hemel has some new NE88 models back in stock. I know many people wanted to get their hands on that movement at a reasonable price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$999.....is that a good price for the NE88? I don't know which is why I ask.

https://www.hemelwatches.com/products/hemel-hft20-available-july-11


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> $999.....is that a good price for the NE88? I don't know which is why I ask.
> 
> https://www.hemelwatches.com/products/hemel-hft20-available-july-11


There is a 10% code off if you sign up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

panatime spring clearance 
http://www.panatime.com/wiclit.html


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

MstrDabbles said:


> Is it just me or has Christopher Ward slowed down on their heavy discounting? As a value shopper that sucks but as a fan of the brand it's nice to see them kind of find themselves as a brand.


Those 50% sales only happened when they tried to unload watches with old logos and I believe most of those are gone by now. I don't expect to see 50% off anymore until they decide to change their logo again, which who knows when that will be.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Pneuma said:


> Those 50% sales only happened when they tried to unload watches with old logos and I believe most of those are gone by now. I don't expect to see 50% off anymore until they decide to change their logo again, which who knows when that will be.


That's not true, they had those sales even before the logo change. It was usually around Christmas or New year's.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

danktrees said:


> That's not true, they had those sales even before the logo change. It was usually around Christmas or New year's.


Yes, you are right, but it didn't happen last Christmas/New Year. We got a 30% off and the selection was quite limited. Of course we can all hope and wait for another 50% sale with a wide selection of watches, but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

pl39g said:


> *Invicta Men's 8932OB Pro Diver Analog Quartz Silver Stainless Steel Watch on Amazon.com. Price of $30.99 right now. Looks like free shipping applies. Good price if that is a style you like.
> View attachment 13072175
> *


i have this watch and love it- that's a great price (I thought I scored at $39.99 a war or two ago) and it's taken every beating I could throw at it.


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

This Seiko SRP581 Monster deal was posted several weeks ago for slightly less. With the second Gen. Monsters becoming harder to find this might be one of the last chances to get this model at a decent price. Be aware that these watches are for outlet clearance and there have been reports of scuffed, damaged watches being shipped out. Mine arrived in the wrong box but was otherwise in perfect condition.

https://www.helzberg.com/product/me...medium=affiliate&utm_source=cj&utm_id=6147283


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Pneuma said:


> Yes, you are right, but it didn't happen last Christmas/New Year. We got a 30% off and the selection was quite limited. Of course we can all hope and wait for another 50% sale with a wide selection of watches, but I wouldn't bet on it.


There was a 50% off at the end of December 2017 or early January 2018. I remember this cuz I almost bought one. And as per usual when they do their 50% sales, the site went down because of DDoS attacks lol.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! Aaaaaand, to compliment this deal even further, code OUTLET15 takes off another 15%, so I was just able to pick one of these up for $200.50 (before tax)!



Metallman said:


> This Seiko SRP581 Monster deal was posted several weeks ago for slightly less. With the second Gen. Monsters becoming harder to find this might be one of the last chances to get this model at a decent price. Be aware that these watches are for outlet clearance and there have been reports of scuffed, damaged watches being shipped out. Mine arrived in the wrong box but was otherwise in perfect condition.
> 
> https://www.helzberg.com/product/me...medium=affiliate&utm_source=cj&utm_id=6147283


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Cheers!

    
    

	
	
		
		
	

	
		
	

	








Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Has anyone tried order a Trident from the CW UK website? I recall there being a price difference in the past between the UK and the US website. I tried checking the UK website but it just redirects me to the US website


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

raheelc said:


> Has anyone tried order a Trident from the CW UK website? I recall there being a price difference in the past between the UK and the US website. I tried checking the UK website but it just redirects me to the US website


US price is cheaper right now

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> US price is cheaper right now
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thanks! really tempted to pick up a bronze trident. Been eyeing those for a while now


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> Thanks for sharing! Aaaaaand, to compliment this deal even further, code OUTLET15 takes off another 15%, so I was just able to pick one of these up for $200.50 (before tax)!


Hopefully they don't cancel your order:

"Not eligible for additional discounts or offers."

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> $999.....is that a good price for the NE88? I don't know which is why I ask.
> 
> https://www.hemelwatches.com/products/hemel-hft20-available-july-11


It's a decent price especially with the 10% off coupon MstrDabbles posted.

WilliamL 1985 is offering a few NH88 models at slightly better pre-order prices, but the design (and brand name incorporating founder's birth year) isn't for everyone: https://www.williaml1985.com/en/12-collections

If only Seiko itself started offering 28,000bph column-wheel chronographs at <$1,000 MSRP....


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> Thanks for sharing! Aaaaaand, to compliment this deal even further, code OUTLET15 takes off another 15%, so I was just able to pick one of these up for $200.50 (before tax)!


Dang. I almost wish I'd have held off on getting this a few months again at $213. I already have that handset on a skx mod, though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Metallman said:


> This Seiko SRP581 Monster deal was posted  several weeks ago for slightly less. With the second Gen. Monsters  becoming harder to find this might be one of the last chances to get  this model at a decent price. Be aware that these watches are for outlet  clearance and there have been reports of scuffed, damaged watches being  shipped out. Mine arrived in the wrong box but was otherwise in perfect  condition.
> 
> https://www.helzberg.com/product/me...medium=affiliate&utm_source=cj&utm_id=6147283





tennesseean_87 said:


> Dang. I almost wish I'd have held off on getting this a few months again at $213. I already have that handset on a skx mod, though.
> 
> ...


No worries -- it's showing me OOS.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Looking for monsters I stumbled across this chrono deal that resembles a photo posted awhile back: Seiko Prospex Military Chronograph SSC293P2, 100m WR, 42mm x 13mm, solar, *$170*. Amazon: $309. eBay: $288.

EDIT: link removed b/c seller (OneDigitals) is sketchy.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

justin86 said:


> Hopefully they don't cancel your order:
> 
> "Not eligible for additional discounts or offers."
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Well, their website accepted their discount code. If not, then que sera sera...


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

New promo code for Orient Watch USA.  SPRING40 gets you 40% off sale items from now through 4-22.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Junghans Max Bill Quartz on Massdrop.com for $399.99.


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> New promo code for Orient Watch USA.


Ooh thanks! Been looking at getting another Orient Watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm not sure if anyone has noticed this already but today we have 10% off Bambinos at Creation:

Buy Watch Online, Seiko Watches Casio Citizen Watch Mens Chronograph Automatic & Women's Watches









So I've just picked up an anthracite bauhaus version for a very reasonable 91 euros:









Might like to change the hands to something a bit more Max Bill-like, longer, with a bit of lume ... can anyone advise on that please?


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> New promo code for Orient Watch USA.


Just wanted to give everyone here an update. I don't know if Orient is still in the works getting the code working but as of now it's not valid.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

A bunch of Edox watches on sale at Touch of Modern. Heavily reduced price compare to list. Unknown brand to me though, and hard to find reviews and comments on it. Anyone with experience about Edox? I like the Chronorally-S, with a white face: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...c778f4/edox-chronorally-s-quartz-10229-3m-ain


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

islander009 said:


> Just wanted to give everyone here an update. I don't know if Orient is still in the works getting the code working but as of now it's not valid.


I believe it's working but unfortunately it's only for items that are already on sale.

https://www.orientwatchusa.com/shop/sale/


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bulova 262kHz UHF Black Dial Brown Leather Band Military, 96B230, 42mm, 100m WR, *Factory Refurb. w/ Warranty*, *$130*. Saks' "Off 5th" has it new for $199. Hard to find elsewhere.

From the listing: "... Our watches come with the original box, tags, manual and a 3-year warranty from Bulova. ..."

Here is a WUS post with an embedded YouTube video showing the second hand sweep: UHF vs. Pescisionist movements

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Men...Leather-Band-Military-42mm-Watch/302664014463


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

This is a photo of the G-Steel GST-S310D which I purchased from TJ Maxx. The diameter is just under 50mm, but if you just measure the bezel, it's about 43.5mm. It has an interesting metal bracelet, where the links are held together with spring bars, but the clasp is very long, which results in a cantilever effect that makes it less comfortable on a smaller wrist. I might replace it with the rubber strap at a later date.

I do like how the world time mode allows you to display the secondary timezone in the top left LCD display, and you can switch between the two timezones by pressing both of the top buttons, which causes the hands to move to the other timezone.


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> I believe it's working but unfortunately it's only for items that are already on sale.
> 
> https://www.orientwatchusa.com/shop/sale/


Thanks for the update! I tried it with an adventurer that was on sale for 475 when I got the error message. But I will try it again later today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Bulova 262kHz UHF Black Dial Brown Leather Band Military, 96B230, 42mm, 100m WR, *Factory Refurb. w/ Warranty*, *$130*. Saks' "Off 5th" has it new for $199. Hard to find elsewhere.
> 
> From the listing: "... Our watches come with the original box, tags, manual and a 3-year warranty from Bulova. ..."
> 
> ...


You can pick up one of these on amazon prime for $118. I was considering getting one and throwing it on shark mesh


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

Disneydave said:


> - Not a Deal -
> 
> For those who bought the JR Hokusai, I had a custom strap made specifically for it by Aprell Workshop. The blue leather matches perfectly and it fits like a glove, including in the deployment clasp (curved ends too). About $90. Just thought I'd mention it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


A photo please. Would love to see end of result

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

RotorBoater said:


> You can pick up one of these on amazon prime for $118. I was considering getting one and throwing it on shark mesh ...


The only prices I find on Amazon are $250+ from third parties. But then, I'm not a Prime member. Are there members-only deals visible only to Prime members?


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

BostonCharlie said:


> The only prices I find on Amazon are $250+ from third parties. But then, I'm not a Prime member. Are there members-only deals visible only to Prime members?


Can confirm that the black non-chrono 96B229 is $250 for Prime members as well. The $119 watch is the cream dial chrono 96B231.
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=fashion&field-keywords=bulova+96b230


----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)

Great deal on Wolf Watch Boxes through Massdrop....picked up the Orange/Brown 10 piece for $69 delivered.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/wolf-10-piece-watch-box


----------



## Canyonary (Mar 31, 2018)

Gemnation Deal of the Day: Grovana diver with red bezel, model 1571.2136. Automatic, sapphire, s/s bracelet, 41mm diameter, 13mm thickness. List $1395, now *$349. *3.5% back at Ebates sweetens the deal. (Can't post link...Sorry!)


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Canyonary said:


> Gemnation Deal of the Day: Grovana diver with red bezel, model 1571.2136. Automatic, sapphire, s/s bracelet, 41mm diameter, 13mm thickness. List $1395, now *$349. *3.5% back at Ebates sweetens the deal. (Can't post link...Sorry!)


http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Deal-Of-The-Day.html

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Wenger GST Watch - Stainless Steel, Swiss quartz, sapphire crystal, rotating bezel, 40mm x 12.6mm, *$75*. 5% cash back from ebates. "1 left". This model disappeared from their site awhile ago, so this might be some return.

Appears to be model 78239, available at Princeton Watches for $229. List: $425.

UPDATE: It has been sold.
https://www.sierratradingpost.com/wenger-gst-watch-stainless-steel-for-men~p~202np/


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Haven't seen it posted, Ebay 8% off, targeted email.


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

Down to $374 now... Grab one while you can!



BostonCharlie said:


> Casio G-Shock Men's GPW2000-1A Master of G Gravitymaster Solar Black 57mm Watch, *GPS* (_and_ MB 6 atomic, _and_ Bluetooth), new, *$440 incl. free shipping*. Next eBay price: $700. Amazon: $650. List: $800. As I recall, this model will tell you your latitude and longitude -- the long. appears in the day window. Except for budget labels like Lad Weather, sub-$500 GPS is rare.
> 
> Casio product page here, which has a shot of its illumination.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...itymaster-Solar-Black-57mm-Watch/292522546859


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Let me clarify....regarding the seiko UFO SRPC13
> 
> The lugs unfortunately are not like the shark tuna. That design actually has lugs just very short. This is more like Darth tuna. Where there are no lugs at all and it attaches to the bottom of the case.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I tried changing straps last night and struggled with thicker straps. Ended up using the OEM strap....for now.

Thanks for the info VWG


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Casio G-Shock Men's GWF1000-1 Frogman Tough Solar Multi-Band Atomic 53mm Watch, *$319*. Next eBay price: $390. Amazon: $444. List: $700.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...lar-Multi-Band-Atomic-53mm-Watch/292522550873


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Casio G-Shock Men's GWFD1000B-1 Master of G Frogman Tough Solar 53mm,* $500*. Next eBay price: $659. Amazon: $700. List: $1,050. Goin' all out, here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...G-Frogman-Tough-Solar-53mm-Watch/112936228942


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

Thank you for the most useful post _*EVER *_about this very strange watch that I covet-- Casio's sizing is so distorted, I *knew* it wasn't really a 49mm, but I did not know what size it actually was: 43.5 is about what I would have guessed. Also for your description of the clasp. I saw your earlier post, sounds like you got a killer deal.

--> Would the clasp still be a problem on a thin wrist (6.5) that was flat?

The question I keep asking myself is: Will I really ever wear this? I barely wear my SCC017P because it is so large-- it was first listed as 42mm, then as 43mm, then as 43.5, but I think the WUS review nails it at 44mm and 14mm thick. It's bigger than advertised, while this G-Steel is clearly smaller.

I am in this bizarre place now where I want to buy either an SKX013p or the GSTS-S310D, even though they couldn't possibly be more different. Half my brain keeps leaning towards multifunction chronos and the other half towards smaller automatics.



mleok said:


> This is a photo of the G-Steel GST-S310D which I purchased from TJ Maxx. The diameter is just under 50mm, but if you just measure the bezel, it's about 43.5mm. It has an interesting metal bracelet, where the links are held together with spring bars, but the clasp is very long, which results in a cantilever effect that makes it less comfortable on a smaller wrist. I might replace it with the rubber strap at a later date.
> 
> I do like how the world time mode allows you to display the secondary timezone in the top left LCD display, and you can switch between the two timezones by pressing both of the top buttons, which causes the hands to move to the other timezone.
> 
> View attachment 13072843


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

Boston Charlie,

Thanks very much for the Casio deals. I thought I was going mad because I check Watcheshalfprice on Ebay a couple of times a day and could not find a single Casio.......because these deals are for US delivery only, and they will not show up in search results for those of us outside the US. Arggghh!!!! Those are amazing deals, and I would grab a few of each if I could. I doubt they will ever be as low again.


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> The only prices I find on Amazon are $250+ from third parties. But then, I'm not a Prime member. Are there members-only deals visible only to Prime members?


Wow, I was about to buy the black dial 96b230 this Sunday on Amazon for $118 and held off. There must have been a limited supply.. I'd wait if I were you cause a lot of the review vids say they got them on amazon for around $100


----------



## sharpey (Apr 3, 2018)

Invicta Men's 8928 Pro Diver Collection Two-Tone Stainless Steel Automatic Watch still $55 on Amazon...
I can't post links yet... But I must confess that I bought one last night... Far to cheap to pass up an opportunity to own such imacculate KITSCH ... I am very much looking forward to wearing it and having onlookers snigger at how much of a W&nker I look in it... Brilliant!


----------



## sharpey (Apr 3, 2018)

See if this works for yous....

Cheers,

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000EIA0LW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

I've never been really tempted by the Christopher Ward offerings, but I guess I just didn't research the brand enough before. Looking at their current 15% off Trident sale though I found their very interesting SH21 in-house movement options. I really like this movement in the C60 Trident COSC 600 and the C8 Power Reserve Chronometer. The 15% off sale does apply to the Trident COSC, bringing the price down to $1,666. But I also see from searching this thread and the 2017 thread that Chr. Ward has done 50% off Trident sales before. Do any of you know if the SH21 in-house movement watches have ever been included in the bigger 30% to 50% off sales? If they have, then I think I'll just wait. I am trying to be more patient and discerning in my purchases now any way, less impulsive. But if I could get an in-house movement watch, COSC certified, with a 120 power reserve for ~$1,000 I'd jump all over that in a heart beat!!!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Catalyzt said:


> Thank you for the most useful post _*EVER *_about this very strange watch that I covet-- Casio's sizing is so distorted, I *knew* it wasn't really a 49mm, but I did not know what size it actually was: 43.5 is about what I would have guessed. Also for your description of the clasp. I saw your earlier post, sounds like you got a killer deal.
> 
> --> Would the clasp still be a problem on a thin wrist (6.5) that was flat?
> 
> ...


Okay, I went back and measured it more carefully. At its widest, the watch is 49.3mm, and measuring up to the black gasket under the bezel yields a diameter of 42.6mm, and it has a thickness of 15.5mm. The immovable part of the deployant is 42.9mm wide, but the adjacent link does not pivot fully, and together they are 52.6mm wide. I have a 6.75" wrist that is pretty flat, and I think it retrospect that the rubber strap would have been the better option for my wrist. The strap also gives it a Royal Oak Offshore vibe which is quite sporty.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Kirk B said:


> But if I could get an in-house movement watch, COSC certified, with a 120 power reserve for ~$1,000 I'd jump all over that in a heart beat!!!


Mine cost about $700. Just wait.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Mine cost about $700. Just wait.


Wow, awesome! I sent you a PM for details. At $700 I'd buy both the C60 COSC Trident AND the C8 Chronometer. That's a steal of a price for what you get.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Lord & Taylor has a friends and family sale going on, 25% off on certain watches. They have the Black Bulova moonwatch for $446 and 25% off with code FRIENDS. Brings it down to $334, and befrugal has 8% cash back which brings it down to about $308 before taxes. Shipping is free, 2 day shipping is also free if you have a shoprunner account. Posting from my phone, please excuse any errors.

http://m.lordandtaylor.com/main/Pro...4294927298+4294927672+302024223&bmUID=mboL3e4

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Kirk B said:


> Wow, awesome! I sent you a PM for details. At $700 I'd buy both the C60 COSC Trident AND the C8 Chronometer. That's a steal of a price for what you get.


That is pretty awesome. Why do we need to PM the details? Can't we post it here for all of the folks to see?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Shows back in stock now. And FYI, my order wasn't canceled and did ship yesterday with code OUTLET15.



Metallman said:


> This Seiko SRP581 Monster deal was posted several weeks ago for slightly less. With the second Gen. Monsters becoming harder to find this might be one of the last chances to get this model at a decent price. Be aware that these watches are for outlet clearance and there have been reports of scuffed, damaged watches being shipped out. Mine arrived in the wrong box but was otherwise in perfect condition.
> 
> https://www.helzberg.com/product/me...medium=affiliate&utm_source=cj&utm_id=6147283





dumberdrummer said:


> Thanks for sharing! Aaaaaand, to compliment this deal even further, code OUTLET15 takes off another 15%, so I was just able to pick one of these up for $200.50 (before tax)!





justin86 said:


> Hopefully they don't cancel your order:
> 
> "Not eligible for additional discounts or offers."
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk





BostonCharlie said:


> No worries -- it's showing me OOS.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Kirk B said:


> Wow, awesome!  I sent you a PM for details.  At $700 I'd buy both the C60 COSC Trident AND the C8 Chronometer.  That's a steal of a price for what you get.


I don't recall the C8 Power Reserve Chronometer ever being offered at such a significant discount. The watches they offered at clearance pricing with the Calibre SH21 COSC movement were the C9 5 day automatics in 40 and 43mm case sizes which was after their logo change. I purchased a 43mm version of that C9 for £572.92 during their clearance sale.


----------



## pianomansam (Jan 21, 2017)

RotorBoater said:


> Wow, I was about to buy the black dial 96b230 this Sunday on Amazon for $118 and held off. There must have been a limited supply.. I'd wait if I were you cause a lot of the review vids say they got them on amazon for around $100


They've been around that price for several months. I'm not sure why they just went up. I've had my eye on them too :-/


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Ball's current preorder is tempting to me. The rubber strap version is <$1000 and can be had with black or blue dial and in 40 or 46mm. The 46mm has a tritium "3" while the 40mm has the date and a single horizontal tube. in the 3:00 location. You have your choice of green, yellow or white tritium tubes.

https://shop.ballwatch.ch/slp


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

Invicta Men's Mako Pro Diver Quartz 9204 at Amazon.com $33.99

    






Free shipping. If you like quartz warches.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

*Invicta Men's 8932OB Pro Diver Analog Quartz Silver Stainless Steel Watch*

37.5mm for $30.99. 200mm WR

https://smile.amazon.com/Invicta-89...233694&sr=8-1-fkmr1&keywords=invicta+mako+pro


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

NOT A DEAL: It appears that Amazon seller “Factory Certified Refurbished” is no more. Wonder if Amazon finally got wise to their misrepresentations?


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Lord & Taylor has a friends and family sale going on, 25% off on certain watches. They have the Black Bulova moonwatch for $446 and 25% off with code FRIENDS. Brings it down to $334, and befrugal has 8% cash back which brings it down to about $308 before taxes. Shipping is free, 2 day shipping is also free if you have a shoprunner account. Posting from my phone, please excuse any errors.
> 
> Bulova - Archive Stainless Steel Strap Watch - lordandtaylor.com
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Cool. Your discounts would bring this limited edition Pigalle G-Shock DW5600PGB-1 from $130 to *$90*. Lowest on eBay: $130. List: $130. The styling on the face and strap remind me of TRON. Here is a post showing detailed real-life photos.

G-Shock - Digital Resin Strap Watch - lordandtaylor.com

Image from eBay listing showing custom backlight -- not a plus, imo:


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

B&M deal: Citizen Grand Classic 9184 @ ~$517 after taxes at the Citizen store at San Marcos Premium Outlet Mall, TX. MSRP $1,1000+, lowest price on Amazon $800+. Review here: https://www.ablogtowatch.com/citizen-signature-grand-classic-9184-watch-baselworld-2015/

Popped my head into this Citizen store during a work trip out of curiosity. They have the more commonly seen 3-hander Grand Classic for 50% off at ~$500, but this beauty is a good deal at 50% + an additional 20% off. I'm not in the market so I'd like to pass it along to the community.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> NOT A DEAL: It appears that Amazon seller "Factory Certified Refurbished" is no more. Wonder if Amazon finally got wise to their misrepresentations?


The few I received with issues from bad movements to debris under the crystal where all put right back for sale again by Amazon (they where fulfilled by Amazon from their warehouse) inspite of me clearly stating the reasons for the returns.

As far warranties go the seller gave me several different crooked answers.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Chrono Auto Watch H71466553, *38mm* x 15mm, sapphire crystal, 100m WR, *$549* after code *SDFIELD549*. eBay: $839. Amazon: $849. List: $1,545. The code was posted on slickdeals and I verified it, but I don't know its expiration.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki+field/chrono+auto/H71466553.pid


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> Ball's current preorder is tempting to me. The rubber strap version is <$1000 and can be had with black or blue dial and in 40 or 46mm. The 46mm has a tritium "3" while the 40mm has the date and a single horizontal tube. in the 3:00 location. You have your choice of green, yellow or white tritium tubes.
> 
> https://shop.ballwatch.ch/slp


Love Ball watches ...


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Casio HDC700-1AV Ana-digi Illuminator, 100m WR, telememo, world time, etc. 49mm (?), *$22* at Wal-mart + 10% cash back from ebates. $30+ elsewhere. Wal-mart also has the HDC700-3AV (green strap, reverse LCD) for the same price.

I owned a telememo with the "10 year battery", once, and the light would shine for only a short duration, even if I held the button down -- it was annoying. OTOH, that old watch of mine wasn't an Illuminator.

Casio product page here.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-Men-s-Analog-Digital-World-Time-Watch-Black-HDC700-1AV/267182067










To qualify for free shipping, you could add this *$13.39* Illuminator "square" F108WHC-1A. List: $25. Amazon: $15, eBay: $17.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-F108WHC-1A-Wrist-Watch/26972520


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

jk1492 said:


> Love Ball watches ...


Yea, me too. Luckily (for my wallet), I'm not a day/date fan, or I would have been lured into buying that one in a flash. I already have 4 watches en route. I don't need another driving me to the poorhouse even sooner.

This obsession is about to get out of hand. Soon you guys are going to find me committed to a nuthouse, trying to convince the orderlies of the benefits of a hacking vs non-hacking movement. Then, when they inject me with lithium to get me calm, I will be trying to get them to replace the lithium with tritium so I can lume...


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Citizen Eco-Drive Satellite Wave F150 World Time *GPS* Sapphire Japan Watch, model CC3007-04E, 43.5mm x 12mm, 100m WR, solar, *$450*. List: $1,200. eBay: $606 on bracelet.

*UPDATE*: A number of eBay listings have since shown up for under $400, like this one.

Citizen CC3007-04E Eco-Drive Satellite Wave F150 World Time GPS Sapphire Japan Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

*Casio Men's 'Solar Powered' Quartz Resin Watch, Color:Black (Model: MRWS310H-9BV Amazon.com $19.99*

http/www.amazon.com/Casio-Solar-Powered-Quartz-Resin/dp/B01BY7I04U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1524261875&sr=8-1&keywords=Casio+Men%27s+%27Solar+Powered%27+Quartz+Resin+Watch%2C+Color%3ABlack+%28Model%3A+MRWS310H-9BV

$19.99 Looks to be a solid Casio Solar power watch. Next lowest price -similar model - blue bezel = $35.96



Solar powered, 100m water resistant resin + aluminum bi-directional bezel - 46mm case diameter
Quartz Movement
Water Resistant To 100m (330ft): In General, Suitable for Swimming and Snorkeling, but not Diving --Still available for $19.99 - 4-21-2018 5:00 am PST


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

HAMILTON Men's Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer Auto Chrono Watch H76416735, *$699* at Ashford with coupon code: DMKHAKI699

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...ation+pilot+pioneer+auto+chrono/H76416735.pid


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Nice find! That's an all-time low price on Amazon, and by a big margin. If only it weren't 46mm diameter . . . else I'd have picked one up myself.



pl39g said:


> *Casio Men's 'Solar Powered' Quartz Resin Watch, Color:Black (Model: MRWS310H-9BV Amazon.com $19.99*
> 
> http/www.amazon.com/Casio-Solar-Powered-Quartz-Resin/dp/B01BY7I04U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1524261875&sr=8-1&keywords=Casio+Men%27s+%27Solar+Powered%27+Quartz+Resin+Watch%2C+Color%3ABlack+%28Model%3A+MRWS310H-9BV
> 
> ...


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

mleok said:


> Okay, I went back and measured it more carefully. At its widest, the watch is 49.3mm, and measuring up to the black gasket under the bezel yields a diameter of 42.6mm, and it has a thickness of 15.5mm. The immovable part of the deployant is 42.9mm wide, but the adjacent link does not pivot fully, and together they are 52.6mm wide. I have a 6.75" wrist that is pretty flat, and I think it retrospect that the rubber strap would have been the better option for my wrist. The strap also gives it a Royal Oak Offshore vibe which is quite sporty.


I ended up returning the bracelet version, and purchasing the strap version instead. The strap fits much better on my 6.75" wrist than the bracelet.

The one I saw was sold, but I found it at another TJ Maxx, and it was a bit cheaper at $149.99.


----------



## sergiol652 (Mar 9, 2017)

The Tissot NBA Team watches are 50% off on the Tissot Web site. Probably not appealing to most people here, but it is a deal...


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

mleok said:


> I ended up returning the bracelet version, and purchasing the strap version instead. The strap fits much better on my 6.75" wrist than the bracelet.
> 
> The one I saw was sold, but I found it at another TJ Maxx, and it was a bit cheaper at $149.99.


I bought the bracelet version about 2-3 weeks ago at TJ Maxx. I have small wrists (never measured exact size) and I find the bracelet to be extremely comfortable. The watch has almost never left my wrist since I got it, including sleeping and showers. It has not caused me any discomfort at all. I absolutely love this watch and it's a steel at $159. (Yes, that was intended.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Probably not the lowest price
Edox Les Vauberts Automatic Watch$249 + free s/h with code *SDLESVB249

https://www.ashford.com/us/cat680030.cid







*


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

ohhenry1 said:


> Nice find! That's an all-time low price on Amazon, and by a big margin. If only it weren't 46mm diameter . . . else I'd have picked one up myself.


Picked up one of these- cant beat solar power- Casio made .Just a good watch for little outlay. Best of all- Solar Powered. I can handle the size-46mm.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

It appears this particular JeanRichard goes on sale at least once a month now at $549 at Ashford...Use coupon code AFFTERRA549 - expires 2018-04-25 apparently.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/all+brands/jeanrichard/terrascope/60500-11-001-002.pid

Sooner or later $549 will be its regular price and I can stop posting it in this heads-up thread...


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

buster71 said:


> I bought the bracelet version about 2-3 weeks ago at TJ Maxx. I have small wrists (never measured exact size) and I find the bracelet to be extremely comfortable. The watch has almost never left my wrist since I got it, including sleeping and showers. It has not caused me any discomfort at all. I absolutely love this watch and it's a steel at $159. (Yes, that was intended.)


Maybe discomfort was overstating it, but on my wrist, the clasp prevents the bracelet from hugging the curve of my wrist, so there are uneven air gaps between the bracelet and my wrist.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

RotorBoater said:


> You can pick up one of these on amazon prime for $118. I was considering getting one and throwing it on shark mesh


Your picture was of a Borealis, Bulova, and a Steinhart. I can't find ANY Steinharts on Amazon... Huh? For $118, that would be a real deal.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

fearlessleader said:


> Your picture was of a Borealis, Bulova, and a Steinhart. I can't find ANY Steinharts on Amazon... Huh? For $118, that would be a real deal.


I believe a different dial color of the bulova was recently $118 and the black dial at one point was also $118.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

sergiol652 said:


> The Tissot NBA Team watches are 50% off on the Tissot Web site. Probably not appealing to most people here, but it is a deal...


a link or a code pls. 
ie here and this https://us.tissotshop.com/tissot-nba-t-touch-expert-solar-quartz.html 1075USD

ok, now i can see: it is valid only for some chronographs


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Massdrop has the Oris Rectangular Date for $480 the cheapest I can find elsewhere is $600
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/oris-rectangular-date-automatic-watch


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Not a Deal

Tisell has the Vintage Sub and Sub 9015 available on their website again.
I ordered the Vintage. It is a great watch for the money (if you don't mind an homage).
40mm/48mm/12.5mm with 20mm lugs
200m WR
Super Luminova C3
Sapphire crystal with AR coating (Vintage is domed)
MIYOTA 9015 or 90s5

Vintage Sub:
TISELL Vintage Submersible MIYOTA 90s5, Lume C3, 200M
Sub 9015:
TISELL Sub 9015 Automatic Diver 200M


----------



## zoysiamo (Jan 4, 2018)

dumberdrummer said:


> Shows back in stock now. And FYI, my order wasn't canceled and did ship yesterday with code OUTLET15.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the heads-up, purchased! Ow, my wallet.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

mleok said:


> I ended up returning the bracelet version, and purchasing the strap version instead. The strap fits much better on my 6.75" wrist than the bracelet.
> 
> The one I saw was sold, but I found it at another TJ Maxx, and it was a bit cheaper at $149.99.
> 
> View attachment 13076685


Not a deal, but a couple questions: How is the LCD illumination? And does it have a hand-hiding feature that allows you to see the LCD windows when the hands obscure them? The more I see of these models the more I like them.


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

fearlessleader said:


> Your picture was of a Borealis, Bulova, and a Steinhart. I can't find ANY Steinharts on Amazon... Huh? For $118, that would be a real deal.


Hahah Steinhart for $118 would be a steal and a half


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Did Massdrop make a mistake again? The 25 x 39mm (ladies?) bracelet watch is cheaper than the 30 x 44mm at checkout.

The big one, number 01 561 7693 4031-07 8 22 20 according to the Oris site, is $480. The smaller 01 561 7692 4031-07 8 18 20 costs $70 more.

(edit: the next-to-last two digits of the type number, 22 or 18, seem to represent the bracelet width)



drwindsurf said:


> Massdrop has the Oris Rectangular Date for $480 the cheapest I can find elsewhere is $600
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/oris-rectangular-date-automatic-watch
> View attachment 13077395


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

Massdrop has Max Bill at $399, quartz of course. Is that a good price, historically? I'd ideally like it without date, but I also like good deals 🙂


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Rainshadow said:


> Did Massdrop make a mistake again? The 25 x 39mm (ladies?) bracelet watch is cheaper than the 30 x 44mm at checkout.
> 
> The big one, number 01 561 7693 4031-07 8 22 20 according to the Oris site, is $480. The smaller 01 561 7692 4031-07 8 18 20 costs $70 more.


That is really weird...I didn't notice. 
It is in the discussion now maybe there will be answer soon.
Good catch


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Slant said:


> It appears this particular JeanRichard goes on sale at least once a month now at $549 at Ashford...Use coupon code AFFTERRA549 - expires 2018-04-25 apparently.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/all+brands/jeanrichard/terrascope/60500-11-001-002.pid
> 
> Sooner or later $549 will be its regular price and I can stop posting it in this heads-up thread...


I think they will sell out sooner rather than later and the $549 price will be forever gone


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

BostonCharlie said:


> Not a deal, but a couple questions: How is the LCD illumination? And does it have a hand-hiding feature that allows you to see the LCD windows when the hands obscure them? The more I see of these models the more I like them.


The LED is bright enough to see the LCDs in the dark, and you can set it up so that it automatically lights up when it is dark and you raise your hand to look at the time. It also features the hand hiding feature you mentioned.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> Not a Deal
> 
> Tisell has the Vintage Sub and Sub 9015 available on their website again.
> I ordered the Vintage. It is a great watch for the money (if you don't mind an homage).
> ...


Something seems wrong with those watches. The minute hand looks from another set. It 's wider than the hour hand. Or is just me?
Another patch-up work?

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Any information about when the next Ebates-Rakuten Global 20-25% cashback event will happen? Got some watches waiting to come home.


----------



## gsmayes (Feb 14, 2018)

drwindsurf said:


> Massdrop has the Oris Rectangular Date for $480 the cheapest I can find elsewhere is $600
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/oris-rectangular-date-automatic-watch
> View attachment 13077395


I bought this last black friday on Amazon for slightly less ($440ish). It's a beautiful watch and the dial is very well done. One downside is that I had to punch another hole in the strap to put the deployment clasp on the last hole, but my wrist is about 8.25 inches. Also, the polished front of the case is prone to scuffs (on the first day I wore it).


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Aeryn said:


> Something seems wrong with those watches. The minute hand looks from another set. It 's wider than the hour hand. Or is just me?
> Another patch-up work?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


Yeah, I'd say it's just you (not my pic).


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Need to re-check my eyes, then. 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock G-Steel, *MB6 atomic*, solar, "tough leather" strap, model GST-W130L-1AER, *$247* from Wal-mart (3rd party) where you can get *10% cash back* from ebates (to help with sales tax). Amazon: $335. This MB6 watch is harder to find in the US. There's a non-MB6 model GST-S130L-1ACR which is $190 on Jomashop.

Casio product page here. Here is the UK Amazon listing, which has helpful photos: they show the texture on the strap.

Wal-Mart, $247 incl. 10% ebates cash back, 'Only 1 left':
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-Me...TW130L-1A-Leather-Band-GST-W130L-1A/354115360

Tic Tac Area, $258:
https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...tch-casio-g-shock-style-series-gst-w130l-1aer


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Novi said:


> Massdrop has Max Bill at $399, quartz of course. Is that a good price, historically? I'd ideally like it without date, but I also like good deals 🙂


Link?

Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

The longer minute hand looks a little better to my eyes.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

MP83 said:


> Link?
> 
> Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


https://www.massdrop.com/buy/junghans-max-bill-quartz-watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sergiol652 (Mar 9, 2017)

Can't post links yet...


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

MrMajestyk said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/junghans-max-bill-quartz-watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, man for some reason I read Amazon the first time i saw this. Still tempting though...

Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Three new watches on Massdrop. 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

MrMajestyk said:


> Three new watches on Massdrop.
> d
> 
> 
> ...


That Citizen is handsome. Shame it's stupid big.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

A bargain plus
AKA: More than I had bargained for.

You may recall my post of a slightly distressed MWC G10SL MKV with Tritium for $115 from Military Industries in the UK. The watch I selected had the minute and second hand dislodged and they needed to be reset. I contacted the company and requested the pull the crown out to prevent damage to the watch while in transit. Turns out that their watches reside in a fulfillment center and that it probably was a worse idea to have those guys touching the watch. OK, fair enough. They do this all the time so they should have it down by now...

The watch arrives and it is a different watch than pictured. This might have been an honest mistake, but the watch clearly had only the second hand detached. The next thing that I noticed was that the loose seconds hand had jammed up the hour hand at some point and tilted it down so that it rubbed up against the dial producing some nice scratches in the paint on the right-hand side of the dial.

















The tritium was good and the movement ran so I went about fixing the hand issue. That went smoothly and it keeps good time and is nicer than I expected based on the misleading practices that I had heard about. Case manufacture and finish seems pretty good and I haven't noticed any manufacturing flaws (aside from the hands falling off of course).

It does audibly tick, but is much quieter than a Timex. As another user suggested, the NATO is crap. Odd for them to put a strap with polished hardware on a case that tries very hard to not reflect light. The quality is better than the $1 NATOs, but just barely. I added a $3 NATO with a bit of color to match the dial colors and it looks much better. The hardware on the new NATO is matte. That seems like low hanging fruit if you are trying to sell a watch at a premium.

I contacted the vendor and to their credit they are going to send me another watch that runs fine but has a cracked crystal so that I can do a movement/dial swap and have one whole/working watch in good condition.

I will post an update on the ultimate results. So far it looks like some non-watch guys selling distressed watches without completely thinking it through. I made a couple of suggestions, but they didn't reply to those. Still they are working to make things right and have good customer service. At this point I can't recommend this deal even though I am satisfied with the watch aside from the dial.

At a MSRP/new price of around $300 I feel that it is overpriced. I think that it is more reasonable in the $150-$175 range. For the $115 that I paid, I am pleased as there are only a handful of classic looking field watches in Stainless cases with Tritium and 40mm or less. There are a lot of tacticool options, but they aren't for me.

As required, here are a bunch of pictures:








Out and about on a new NATO
















My first domed glass crystal. Not sure how practical this is over acrylic in a field watch??? Scratch magnet?
















The crown is nice and crisp. I can actually feel the differences between first and second position unlike many of my other watches. 








No need for spring bars, but I am not locked into NATOs! This is a nice touch.








Case back engraving. Produced in may of 2015, so there should be plenty of tritium life left.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

MrMajestyk said:


> Three new watches on Massdrop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shame there are no color options on the luminox. The blue one is pretty spiffy.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

To give people a heads up, I have seen the Luminox Space that Tanksndudes posted on massdrop at one of the 3 TJMAXX stores near me. It seems to be rare though.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Free shipping, no minimum at Sierra trading Post with code EOTJXR0421CB. I got the code in an email. Seems to be multiuse. Plus 8% cash back from TopCashBack.

Maybe use it on this bertucci (or some socks like I did)

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/b...ing=s~bettucci/&merch=prod-rec-prod-prod387JD









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Seiko SNE095P2 for $79.99 with free shipping & returns from jet.com. Unfortunately they collect sales tax for AR, CA, CO, CT, FL, IL, KS, LA, MA, MI, MN, MO, NE, NJ, NY, NV, OH, SD, UT, VT, and WA.

https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Mens-...Nylon-Quartz/81d01b337fc8464592b23f31de872280

Amazon has the same price with prime shipping & returns from a marketplace dealer and hence no sales tax (or in one state only) but _only one watch left_.

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNE095P2-Stainless-Steel-Watch/dp/B004KSDHKS










Thanks to Valuewatchguy for the photo.


----------



## sergiol652 (Mar 9, 2017)

Ordered this at Kohl's online. 30% off the sale price with coupon Tulips30:


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Londo Mollari said:


> Seiko SNE095P2 for $79.99 with free shipping & returns from jet.com. Unfortunately they collect sales tax for AR, CA, CO, CT, FL, IL, KS, LA, MA, MI, MN, MO, NE, NJ, NY, NV, OH, SD, UT, VT, and WA.
> 
> https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Mens-...Nylon-Quartz/81d01b337fc8464592b23f31de872280
> 
> ...


Surprised to see several recent Amazon negative reviews:
https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNE095...tBy=recent&pageNumber=1&filterByStar=one_star


----------



## MrAperture (Dec 1, 2013)

sergiol652 said:


> Ordered this at Kohl's online. 30% off the sale price with coupon Tulip30


Your personal info is showing in the screenshot


----------



## sergiol652 (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks, I edited it to take it out.


----------



## blueboy85 (Nov 7, 2013)

Store display Citizen signature grand classic 9184 for USD 265 (auction). Only 19 hours to go.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/382437946566

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

sergiol652 said:


> View attachment 13081645
> Ordered this at Kohl's online. 30% off the sale price with coupon Tulips30:


This Casio goes down to 172 before taxes. Have to use a kohls card with tulips30

https://m.kohls.com/product/prd-311...h-prg650y-1.jsp?prdPV=2&userPFM=casio protrek









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Londo Mollari said:


> Seiko SNE095P2 for $79.99 with free shipping & returns from jet.com. Unfortunately they collect sales tax for AR, CA, CO, CT, FL, IL, KS, LA, MA, MI, MN, MO, NE, NJ, NY, NV, OH, SD, UT, VT, and WA.
> 
> https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Mens-...Nylon-Quartz/81d01b337fc8464592b23f31de872280
> 
> ...





dumpweed said:


> Surprised to see several recent Amazon negative reviews:
> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNE095...tBy=recent&pageNumber=1&filterByStar=one_star


Can't remember being surprised by Amazon's customers, but I worked in Encyclopaedia Britannica's customer service and _I've seen it all_. I bought the steel bracelet version SNE095P1 from an internet deep discounter four years ago and it works just fine. These watches are not forum favorites, but the criticisms I've read here have been aesthetic.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

blueboy85 said:


> Store display Citizen signature grand classic 9184 for USD 265 (auction). Only 19 hours to go.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/382437946566
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


12 bidders, 32 watchers. wonder what it was before you posted.


----------



## blueboy85 (Nov 7, 2013)

Whatever it was, I think the post caused the price to skyrocket from $260 to $405 in just 3 hours. Thank goodness for the WUSers who just saved my wallet.


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

Please refrain from posting auctions in this thread.


----------



## LynnBob (Mar 29, 2007)

*40% off Junghans Meister Driver Collection at Watch Buys
*
German Watches | Sinn Watches | Nomos Watches | Hanhart Watches | Fortis Watches | Junghans Watches - WatchBuys

Some nice looking watches.

Full disclosure: this is my attempt to have you all help with stocking them out ASAP so that I don't have to resist......


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

rinsk21 said:


> This is a great deal. I've been eye-ing a Gulfmaster but this is tempting me otherwise...
> 
> Related note, anyone have experience with OneDigitals.com? They've got a great price on said Gulfmaster but seem a bit shady...


OneDigitals-dot-com is offline, so I googled them and found this review site. It is for a co-dot-uk site, but the branding matches the dot-com site. Their reviews appear to be all bad, and _very_ bad. I apologize for having linked to their listings in the past. I should have known better than to basically promote a business without having investigated them.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> OneDigitals-dot-com is offline, so I googled them and found this review site. It is for a co-dot-uk site, but the branding matches the dot-com site. Their reviews appear to be all bad, and _very_ bad. I apologize for having linked to their listings in the past. I should have known better than to basically promote a business without having investigated them.


Interesting stuff. Appreciate the follow-up and warning for the rest of us. I subsequently found the Gulfmaster from an eBay seller and was able to use the eBay bucks that were a ticking time bomb, so I'm glad I didn't pull the trigger with Onedigitals. Sometimes if it seems too good to be true...


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Not bad a price for this Seiko at Massdrop









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

LynnBob said:


> *40% off Junghans Meister Driver Collection at Watch Buys
> *
> German Watches | Sinn Watches | Nomos Watches | Hanhart Watches | Fortis Watches | Junghans Watches - WatchBuys
> 
> ...


Arghh bad post, in 2 months I got 4 watches ... resist... resist...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Oris Divers Blue Dial Automatic Men's Watch Item No. 01 733 7707 4035-07 5 20 29FC, *$995* daily deal at Jomashop (was $1,295). Amazon: $1,226. eBay price after Joma: $1,341. List: $1,850.

https://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-01-733-7707-4035-07-5-20-29fc.html


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

LynnBob said:


> *40% off Junghans Meister Driver Collection at Watch Buys
> *
> German Watches | Sinn Watches | Nomos Watches | Hanhart Watches | Fortis Watches | Junghans Watches - WatchBuys
> 
> ...


You're welcome....I think they may only have one or two for each model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

I have the gray dial. Stunning !


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> Oris Divers Blue Dial Automatic Men's Watch Item No. 01 733 7707 4035-07 5 20 29FC, *$995* daily deal at Jomashop (was $1,295). Amazon: $1,226. eBay price after Joma: $1,341. List: $1,850.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-01-733-7707-4035-07-5-20-29fc.html


Add a $5 polishing cloth and use code GOOGLE50 to get a $45 discount 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Certified Watch Store has the Seiko SUN057 Kinetic GMT for $112.

Prospex branded...45mm...22mm strap...compass...

This is lower than the camelx3 lowest ever price, and you can get an additional $10 off with e-mail sign-up.

www.certifiedwatchstore.com/seiko-prospex-black-dial-black-leather-strap-men-s-watch-sun057.html

Their eBay store is selling it for $120, but is also accepting best offers.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Prospex-Black-Dial-Black-Leather-Strap-Mens-Watch-SUN057/272468163737


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock Ana-Digi Black Dial, 48.6mm x 15.5mm, bright illumination, "hand shift" hand-hiding feature, 5 alarms, 3 hands, GA-800-1ACR, *$66* at Jomashop incl. code FASTSHIP for free shipping. Amazon: $87 incl. free shipping and free returns. eBay: $82. List: $99.

Seconds hand is a plus, and I like the metal BFBs. There's something cool about the bright illumination ("You can light up a room."). OTOH, in the dark I think it could leave me blinded when I try to read the time. Maybe cover the dial with my hand and use the light to charge the dial's lume, instead?

WUS review with photos, including illumination photo.

Casio product page here.

https://www.jomashop.com/casio-watch-ga-800-1acr.html










(Red version w/ reverse display is $65. List: $99.)


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

cool looking watch, but what is that flathead screw looking second crown?


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

drwindsurf said:


> Massdrop has the Oris Rectangular Date for $480 the cheapest I can find elsewhere is $600
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/oris-rectangular-date-automatic-watch
> View attachment 13077395


In my search for a square or rectangular simple 3 hander, I joined this drop for the larger model on bracelet. The Oris Rectangular Complication is probably a better size for me but I don't want all the extra complications on a watch that I'll probably wear for no more than a day at a time.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

BTerry2233 said:


> cool looking watch, but what is that flathead screw looking second crown?


That's the Power Reserve Indicator for the Kinetic Drive. Push it, and the second hand tells you how much "battery" you have in reserve.


----------



## duhok (Feb 6, 2017)

ki6h said:


> Seiko Recraft SRPC13J1 UFO (which was selling for $300 or more last week and retails for $430) is being sold on eBay and Creationwatches for $170.
> 
> If I hadn't JUST bought a watch two days ago I'd get one.
> 
> SRPC13J1


THIS IS NOT A DEAL

Just received the limited edition Seiko Recraft from CreationWatches on eBay and it is indeed the "supposed" SRPC13J1 model.

The only thing is .... a dent on the bezel (frame) :-( ... I will e-mail and ask for a return with a return label and see what happens!

Good luck all b-)


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

duhok said:


> THIS IS NOT A DEAL
> 
> Just received the limited edition Seiko Recraft from CreationWatches on eBay and it is indeed the "supposed" SRPC13J1 model.
> 
> ...


You could easily sell if to someone on here and get your money back rather than sending it back to Singapore if you're that bothered by it.

Or you could wear it and pretend there's a tiny Whoville city living in the dent. That's seriously tiny.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

duhok said:


> THIS IS NOT A DEAL
> 
> Just received the limited edition Seiko Recraft from CreationWatches on eBay and it is indeed the "supposed" SRPC13J1 model.
> 
> ...


Seriously?


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

justin86 said:


> You could easily sell if to someone on here and get your money back rather than sending it back to Singapore if you're that bothered by it.
> 
> Or you could wear it and pretend there's a tiny Whoville city living in the dent. That's seriously tiny.


I agree, just sell it to someone on this forum.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

The misaligned Chapter Ring seems to be alive and well too.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Not a deal.

I don't know how the rest of you feel about this, but considering the number of deals I see here that turn out to be blemished or defective product in some capacity, which goes undisclosed by the seller and is simply promoted as a sale, I would like to see anyone who gets substandard product post a quick note here. Case in point the much touted JeanRichard deals on here that many raved about, someone noted a misaligned chapter ring (as I recall), then a number of others admitted to this flaw which was not mentioned for quite a while. I'm aware that in many cases others report getting the same watch from the same vendor in perfect condition. Regardless, I believe this type of information is important in helping many of us determine whether a deal is indeed worth it.

I just want to encourage it due to the increasing number of instances I have noticed this happen, unless I have overlooked this in the past.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> I don't know how the rest of you feel about this, but considering the number of deals I see here that turn out to be blemished or defective product in some capacity, which goes undisclosed by the seller and is simply promoted as a sale, I would like to see anyone who gets substandard product post a quick note here. Case in point the much touted JeanRichard deals on here that many raved about, someone noted a misaligned chapter ring (as I recall), then a number of others admitted to this flaw which was not mentioned for quite a while. I'm aware that in many cases others report getting the same watch from the same vendor in perfect condition. Regardless, I believe this type of information is important in helping many of us determine whether a deal is indeed worth it.
> 
> I just want to encourage it due to the increasing number of instances I have noticed this happen, unless I have overlooked this in the past.


Nothing is perfect, so I prefer to get my imperfect watches at deep discount rather than from AD.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

Imma file this under "T" for To Each Their Own. We all have various expectations of a product and what will make us happy. Most of these things are on a spectrum and some will fall towards the ends of some spectrums while being in the middle of others. I believe we all can identify with duhok at one time or another even if not in this particular instance.

I think a great path forward is as justin86 and Pneuma pointed out which is to sell it to someone here who will make you whole and not mind the blemish pointed out if they notice it at all. This is still a path that requires more work, no matter how little, than simply returning the product for the same effect (assuming return shipping is included and there's no return fee), but it strengthens and improves the value of our community here.

Venting is good. I once had a bad experience with an AVI-8 watch I got as a pretty good deal on Amazon. I felt for the price and quality the alignment of the second hand should be perfect or at least not up to half a tick mark off. I have no idea how many of your this would or would not bother but I guarantee it's not 100% on either side. I posted it, no one expressed any interest, and it was sent back to Amazon quickly and I've moved on ... except bringing it up all the freaking time  but I swear only as an anecdote.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Citizen GPS Satellite Wave CC3007-04E for $378.20 plus qualifies for extra 5% off $359.29. Some GPS watches seem to be coming down in price as they become more common, more and newer models coming out. How low will they go?

Ebay, seller is america-timesquare, don't know seller, 98.9% positive feedback.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-An...421516&hash=item1edf4e551b:g:w0MAAOSwP25a3nxT


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

taike said:


> Nothing is perfect, so I prefer to get my imperfect watches at deep discount rather than from AD.


Just to be clear, by perfect I meant there are no perceivable naked eye deficiencies which detract from its aesthetics and value. This is what I prefer at a deep discount. It's possible but not if we keep accepting second rate product. But, to each their own.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

The *Nakzen Official Store* on Ali Express has released a NEW model, and are offering a coupon code that reduces the price. Nakzen is the brand Shenzhen Meigeer Watch Co., LTD (Megir) has targeted towards the Japanese market.

*Nakzen SL4043G *series - $31.25 to $35.33 depending on color choice. *$23.99 to $25.99* with coupon code "*WUS2018*" added as message to seller.
40mm x 8mm stainless steel case, 20mm leather strap, hardened mineral crystal, Japanese quartz movement, 30M WR, branded crown and laser etched clasp.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

This particular Glycine Combat GL0097 has an additional 170$ off on Jomashop







https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0097.html?nosto=productpage-nosto-1


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

For anyone interested in this watch, it appears that there are several flavors of 'GPS watches'. This articles goes into the details: https://www.ablogtowatch.com/citizen-eco-drive-satellite-wave-f100-watch-review/

It looks like this Citizen one is considered a 'simpler' 'GPS-controlled' watch in that it will not adjust your time zone location. Would like to hear if someone has had hands-on experience with these GPS watches...



PetWatch said:


> Citizen GPS Satellite Wave CC3007-04E for $378.20 plus qualifies for extra 5% off $359.29. Some GPS watches seem to be coming down in price as they become more common, more and newer models coming out. How low will they go?
> 
> Ebay, seller is america-timesquare, don't know seller, 98.9% positive feedback.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-An...421516&hash=item1edf4e551b:g:w0MAAOSwP25a3nxT


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Received my SRPC13 as well. Thanks op for posting and thanks others for confirming it's the correct model being shipped. Happy to report that the Strapcode bracelet fits perfectly. Looks slightly misaligned in the pic due to the angle. Looks right to my eyes in person.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

taike said:


> Nothing is perfect, so I prefer to get my imperfect watches at deep discount rather than from AD.


I suspect that publicly reporting minor deficiencies that we don't have a unanimous dislike for hurts the flip ability of some of these deep discounts.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

pronto pronto many Bambinos on Massdrop


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

And two more on Massdrop, I haven't checked if the Breitling actually is a bargain. Breitling has impressive stats but don't like the look.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

MrMajestyk said:


> Breitling has impressive stats but don't like the look.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You just described every current Breitling...


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

I agree that this happens with increasing frequency, particularly for 'factory refurbished' watches which now seems to mean "has a ding in it that I do not disclose."

Sometimes, this works in my favor-- I got a Nighthawk with a single small but very visible nick in the bezel for $100, otherwise flawless, after some negotiation-- but that is a piece that will see some rough handling anyway, and more often, I really prefer watches to be as described. I don't have the time or energy to haggle, I'd be happier if the flaw was disclosed in the description of the watch.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Escargot said:


> For anyone interested in this watch, it appears that there are several flavors of 'GPS watches'. This articles goes into the details: https://www.ablogtowatch.com/citizen-eco-drive-satellite-wave-f100-watch-review/
> 
> It looks like this Citizen one is considered a 'simpler' 'GPS-controlled' watch in that it will not adjust your time zone location. Would like to hear if someone has had hands-on experience with these GPS watches...


No, the Citizen in question has the F150 movement, which will detect your location and figure out your timezone. The only thing is that you have to set DST.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Longines Master Collection Men's Watch No. L2.673.4.78.3 Moon phase chronograph $2245 with coupon code "DMOONFS50"
https://www.jomashop.com/longines-mens-watch-l2-673-4-78-3.html


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Catalyzt said:


> I agree that this happens with increasing frequency, particularly for 'factory refurbished' watches which now seems to mean "has a ding in it that I do not disclose."
> 
> Sometimes, this works in my favor-- I got a Nighthawk with a single small but very visible nick in the bezel for $100, otherwise flawless, after some negotiation-- but that is a piece that will see some rough handling anyway, and more often, I really prefer watches to be as described. I don't have the time or energy to haggle, I'd be happier if the flaw was disclosed in the description of the watch.


I have always understood "factory refurbished" to imply that an item has been both functionally and aesthetically restored by the OEM factory to an "as-new" condition. Something that has factory-certified functionality but hooptie aesthetics is _not_ "factory refurbished"; it is "used." Factory-_certified_, maybe, but "used" nonetheless. I have exchanged and/or returned more than a couple items over the years that were bought as "factory refurbished" but were received in what I would consider to be "used" condition.

If something is brand new but flawed, it should be represented as "imperfect," "damaged," or a "factory second," any of which would appropriately recalibrate my expectations to include the possibility of dings or flaws.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Official Watch Deals on Ebay has the gray sunray dial Frederique Constant Classic Automatic FC-303LGS5B6, manufacturer refurb, for $299. The description says "Quartz Automatic," but if the model number is correct, then it's just a straight up Automatic, and a good deal. That's a good $100 less than most other sellers.

Ebay Link


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

TheSanDiegan said:


> I have always understood "factory refurbished" to imply that an item has been both functionally and aesthetically restored by the OEM factory to an "as-new" condition. Something that has factory-certified functionality but hooptie aesthetics is _not_ "factory refurbished"; it is "used." Factory-_certified_, maybe, but "used" nonetheless. I have exchanged and/or returned more than a couple items over the years that were bought as "factory refurbished" but were received in what I would consider to be "used" condition.
> 
> If something is brand new but flawed, it should be represented as "imperfect," "damaged," or a "factory second," any of which would appropriately recalibrate my expectations to include the possibility of dings or flaws.


Unfortunately, we are seeing this with increasing regularity. I've noticed that "factory refurbished" often comes without a real disclosure of the condition rating (Like New, Mint, A-, B+,Good, Fair, etc.), and instead has a vague warning about how there "may be some cosmetic damage, such as dents or scatches" "from normal wear and tear". My standards for normal wear and tear may be quite different from someone else's. I need a graded rating system, with clear definitions for each grade, if you are not able to provide pictures of individual pieces. I don't think that's too much to ask, if the factory isn't returning the item to "Like New" cosmetic appearance.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

When an FC says "Automatic" right on the dial, I'm sure it's mechanical. Good find.



JakeJD said:


> Official Watch Store on Ebay has the gray sunray dial Frederique Constant Classic Automatic FC-303LGS5B6, manufacturer refurb, for $299. The description says "Quartz Automatic," but if the model number is correct, then it's just a straight up Automatic, and a good deal. That's a good $100 less than most other sellers.
> 
> Ebay Link


----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

Spurred on by the Citizen GPS above, if this was just a bit cheaper I'd have snapped it up already. I've not seen it cheaper though.

https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-cc9008-50e.html










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

This Oris Aquis pops up every now and again for our fellow members with smaller wrists. I think it's a pretty good deal considering the bigger size is pretty much double the price

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ilicone-strap-unisex-watch-73376524722rs.html


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> Official Watch Store on Ebay has the gray sunray dial Frederique Constant Classic Automatic FC-303LGS5B6, manufacturer refurb, for $299. The description says "Quartz Automatic," but if the model number is correct, then it's just a straight up Automatic, and a good deal. That's a good $100 less than most other sellers.
> 
> Ebay Link


includes E-Strap for "smart" functions https://frederiqueconstant.com/watch-finder/accessories/e-strap/black-stainless-steel-20mm/


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Watch, charcoal dial, H76565835, 38mm x 11mm, ETA 2824-2, 50m WR, sapphire cyrstal. Ashford weekly deal: $313. After code *AFFHKHAKI269*: *$269* (verified; code exp. 4/25; source: dealnews). eBay: $359. List: $745.

https://www.ashford.com/us/H76565835.pid










This champaign-dial model is also back in stock and with the same deal:


BostonCharlie said:


> Hamilton Men's Khaki Aviation Watch H76565725, *38mm* x 11mm, ETA 2824-2, 50m WR, sapphire crystal, screw-down exhibition case back, Ashford clearance: $336. After EXTRA20 code: *$269*. Same price as last Black Friday. eBay: $325. List: $745.
> 
> *...*
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-aviation/H76565725.pid


----------



## zoysiamo (Jan 4, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation Watch, charcoal dial, H76565835, 38mm x 11mm, ETA 2824-2, 50m WR, sapphire cyrstal. Ashford weekly deal: $313. After code *AFFHKHAKI269*: *$269* (verified; code exp. 4/25; source: dealnews). eBay: $359. List: $745.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/H76565835.pid


Great watch, I'm wearing it right now, and an impressive price!


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

N8G said:


> You just described every current Breitling...


Lol true, after checking the quartz and Bambino's the drooling started with the Breitling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Managed to get in on the champagne dial this time (missed it last time around). Thank you, BostonCharlie, for bringing it to our attention! My only gripe is the 19mm lug width, but at this price, and at this nice 38mm dial size, I can live with it.



BostonCharlie said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation Watch, charcoal dial, H76565835, 38mm x 11mm, ETA 2824-2, 50m WR, sapphire cyrstal. Ashford weekly deal: $313. After code *AFFHKHAKI269*: *$269* (verified; code exp. 4/25; source: dealnews). eBay: $359. List: $745.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/H76565835.pid
> 
> ...


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

BBunter said:


> Spurred on by the Citizen GPS above, if this was just a bit cheaper I'd have snapped it up already. I've not seen it cheaper though.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-cc9008-50e.html
> 
> ...


That's a nice watch. On the surface, atomic AND GPS seems like a bit of overkill, but I am not sure how they would be implemented to complement one another.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Any eBay 10%+ site wide coupons for Australia?

Keen to place an order. We haven't had one since mid March! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Will there come any eBay discount?


rinsk21 said:


> When an FC says "Automatic" right on the dial, I'm sure it's mechanical. Good find.


Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

juderiverman said:


> Will there come any eBay discount?
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


Probably another flash coupon but you never know if the sale will last that long...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

juderiverman said:


> Will there come any eBay discount?
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


yes, $1 off in cart


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

caktaylor said:


> That's a nice watch. *On the surface, atomic AND GPS seems like a bit of overkill, but I am not sure how they would be implemented to complement one another*.


GPS coverage is ubiquitous* on a planetary scale. Atomic signals are not.

*With the exception of the Horn of Africa and the tip of South America


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Not many big sales lately, but still a few gems if you are willing to dig.


----------



## jayk1998 (Apr 25, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation Watch, charcoal dial, H76565835, 38mm x 11mm, ETA 2824-2, 50m WR, sapphire cyrstal. Ashford weekly deal: $313. After code *AFFHKHAKI269*: *$269* (verified; code exp. 4/25; source: dealnews). eBay: $359. List: $745.


Thank you for the heads up! Just ordered and this will be my first Swiss watch... Might need to offload some Seikos to make room, lol.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

caktaylor said:


> That's a nice watch. On the surface, atomic AND GPS seems like a bit of overkill, but I am not sure how they would be implemented to complement one another.


I do not believe that the Citizen F900 features both GPS and atomic timekeeping. As far as I'm aware, only some of the Casio MR-G range features both. One possible reason to have both is that the GPS signal does not contain DST information, whereas the radio signal does.


----------



## Pizzajam (Dec 24, 2015)

jayk1998 said:


> Thank you for the heads up! Just ordered and this will be my first Swiss watch... Might need to offload some Seikos to make room, lol.


Nice Pickup! I get a bunch of compliments on my 42mm version of the Khaki Aviation.

Heads up: the brushed finish gets scuffed easily, so a solve I've found is just buffing/brushing out the blemishes with some jewelry polishing grains from amazon.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sounds like great advice, Pizzajam! Looking forward to receiving mine. One question, though: Could you please provide a link to the product that you're recommending? I just ran an Amazon search for "jewelry polishing grains," and none of the results looked relevant.



Pizzajam said:


> Nice Pickup! I get a bunch of compliments on my 42mm version of the Khaki Aviation.
> 
> Heads up: the brushed finish gets scuffed easily, so a solve I've found is just buffing/brushing out the blemishes with some jewelry polishing grains from amazon.


----------



## sagialkobi (Oct 18, 2013)

I got my Hammy on Ashford, they're great!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

PULL5 for 5%

https://pages2.ebay.com.au/Buyer_coupons/pull5



NapoleonDynamite said:


> Any eBay 10%+ site wide coupons for Australia?
> 
> Keen to place an order. We haven't had one since mid March!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Burei SM-15013* automatic watch - *$39.99* _3 Left in Stock_
41.5mm x 11.75mm stainless steel case, Seiko/TMI NH36A movement, polished stainless bracelet w/ solid end links and butterfly clasp, onion crown

http://www.boduwatch.com/en/product/BUREI-15013.html

I bought this model for $53.99, and I think I got a good deal. At $40 it's a steal.


----------



## mike0023 (Oct 13, 2015)

jayk1998 said:


> Thank you for the heads up! Just ordered and this will be my first Swiss watch... Might need to offload some Seikos to make room, lol.


Godspeed. I did the same thing after my first swiss watch.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

TheSanDiegan said:


> I have always understood "factory refurbished" to imply that an item has been both functionally and aesthetically restored by the OEM factory to an "as-new" condition. Something that has factory-certified functionality but hooptie aesthetics is _not_ "factory refurbished"; it is "used." Factory-_certified_, maybe, but "used" nonetheless. I have exchanged and/or returned more than a couple items over the years that were bought as "factory refurbished" but were received in what I would consider to be "used" condition.


I've always assumed, and read in several places, that "factory refurbished" means: it has been tested to be fully and properly functioning but may have some minor aesthetic "issues". In a sense, "factory refurbished" must mean that it was sent out to a dealer and sent back to the factory which indicates that it might have been a display model or even sold. I don't see any way that "factory refurbished" could mean it's like-new or that everything has been aesthetically restored completely... unless they say so. I just can't imagine that any factory will completely replace any and all external visible components of ANY returned item as part of refurbishing it.

But, if it's returnable and you don't like it for any reason, then clearly you're right in returning it for ANY reason.



JakeJD said:


> Official Watch Store on Ebay has the gray sunray dial Frederique Constant Classic Automatic FC-303LGS5B6, manufacturer refurb, for $299. The description says "Quartz Automatic," but if the model number is correct, then it's just a straight up Automatic, and a good deal. That's a good $100 less than most other sellers.


And it's on Amazon for $398 (the price they showed me) -- apparently new; with Assurion 2yr warranty vs the ebay seller's "warranty" whoever "Official Watch Store" is.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Amazon also has some variations of the Burei available at the same price: open heart; black dial romans; silver dial romans (2 styles); and black dial with rose gold two-tone on a leather strap.

$39.99 for a watch with a Seiko NH36A in it is a crazy good deal. I don't think you can even buy the movement alone for that price.

Great find, HoustonReal!



HoustonReal said:


> *Burei SM-15013* automatic watch - *$39.99* _3 Left in Stock_
> 40.5mm stainless steel case, Seiko/TMI NH36A movement, polished stainless bracelet w/ solid end links and butterfly clasp, onion crown
> 
> I bought this model for $53.99, and I think I got a good deal. At $40 it's a steal.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Aviation QNE (model H76655723) beige dial on brown leather strap for $375 USD with coupon AFFKHAKI375 - coupon expires 2018-04-28. This one had been on sale a few times at the same price back in 2017. 42mm case should appeal to most, but lug-to-lug at 50mm might be a little too much for those with smaller wrists.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki+aviation/qne/H76655723.pid


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

JakeJD said:


> Official Watch Deals on Ebay has the gray sunray dial Frederique Constant Classic Automatic FC-303LGS5B6, manufacturer refurb, for $299. The description says "Quartz Automatic," but if the model number is correct, then it's just a straight up Automatic, and a good deal. That's a good $100 less than most other sellers.
> 
> Ebay Link





fearlessleader said:


> And it's on Amazon for $398 (the price they showed me) -- apparently new; with Assurion 2yr warranty vs the ebay seller's "warranty" whoever "Official Watch Store" is.


Official Watch Deals (sorry, it is deals, not store) used to be just "Official Bulova," an AD that distributed Bulova new and refurbished (by Bulova). They still do; the Bulova refurbs come with a Bulova warranty. They also sell new Citizen, Caravelle and Bulova with manufacturer warranty (speculating, that might be why they changed their name from OfficialBulova). Apparently they have the hookup on refurbs for other Citizen brands, as well (Citizen, Caravelle, and FC - I haven't noticed any Alpina), but the non-Bulovas are warranted directly, not by the manufacturer. Either way, I'd have as little qualm about buying from them as I would a gray market seller.

But hey, if anyone wants to spend an extra $100 on an Asurion warranty, be my guest.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mleok said:


> I do not believe that the Citizen F900 features both GPS and atomic timekeeping. As far as I'm aware, only some of the Casio MR-G range features both. One possible reason to have both is that the GPS signal does not contain DST information, whereas the radio signal does.


I was going by the description on the product page.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharpey (Apr 3, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Amazon also has some variations of the Burei available at the same price: open heart; black dial romans; silver dial romans (2 styles); and black dial with rose gold two-tone on a leather strap.
> 
> $39.99 for a watch with a Seiko NH36A in it is a crazy good deal. I don't think you can even buy the movement alone for that price.
> 
> Great find, HoustonReal!


Nabbed one... This is a dangerous thread... Still, cheaper than a night out at this price... So I guess I'm ahead.


----------



## Pizzajam (Dec 24, 2015)

ohhenry1 said:


> Sounds like great advice, Pizzajam! Looking forward to receiving mine. One question, though: Could you please provide a link to the product that you're recommending? I just ran an Amazon search for "jewelry polishing grains," and none of the results looked relevant.


Unfortunately, I don't have enough posts yet to link out, but the $13 polishing sheets I recommend can be found by Amazon searching:
Zona 37-948 3M Wet/Dry Polishing Paper, 8-1/2-Inch X 11-Inch, Assortment Pack One Each 1, 2, 3, 9, 15, and 30 Micron


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Found the *Amazon link to the wet/dry polishing papers*.

Thanks, Pizzajam!



Pizzajam said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have enough posts yet to link out, but the $13 polishing sheets I recommend can be found by Amazon searching:
> Zona 37-948 3M Wet/Dry Polishing Paper, 8-1/2-Inch X 11-Inch, Assortment Pack One Each 1, 2, 3, 9, 15, and 30 Micron


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

eBay 20% off $25+ for specific sellers. Max discount of $50. I see overstock on there.

https://www.ebay.com/rpp/6901?_trkparms=&clkid=3448659622431605701

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

It might not be intuitive, but Ebay's current "PREP4SUMMER" 20% off code works across product categories as long as the seller is participating. Overstock, for instance, is participating, and has tons of watches that are eligible. (Search "watch" in the sale, and there are over 24,000 listings)

Go get some watches at 20% off.

Coupon is active through 4/30.



batmansk6 said:


> eBay 20% off $25+ for specific sellers. Max discount of $50. I see overstock on there.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/rpp/6901?_trkparms=&clkid=3448659622431605701
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Sorry Batman, looks like you posted while I was still researching whether it would work!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> eBay 20% off $25+ for specific sellers. Max discount of $50. I see overstock on there.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/rpp/6901?_trkparms=&clkid=3448659622431605701
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Awesome. TheWatchOutlet is on the list, too, which has a nice selection of brands and models (and good prices to start with): JR, Edox, Hamilton, etc.
https://www.ebay.com/sch/thewatchoutlet/m.html

For example:
Ball Trainmaster Legend Automatic Men's Black Dial 40mm Watch NM3080D-LJ-BK, $700 before discount, *$650 after discount*, List: $1800:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ball-Train...ck-Dial-40mm-Watch-NM3080D-LJ-BK/163006245005


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

batmansk6 said:


> eBay 20% off $25+ for specific sellers. Max discount of $50. I see overstock on there.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/rpp/6901?_trkparms=&clkid=3448659622431605701
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk





BostonCharlie said:


> Awesome. TheWatchOutlet is on the list, too, which has a nice selection of brands and models (and good prices to start with): JR, Edox, Hamilton, etc.
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/thewatchoutlet/m.html
> 
> For example:
> ...


Timex's ebay store is also participating. http://stores.ebay.com/timex?_trkparms=clkid=3449019673411248238


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> *Burei SM-15013* automatic watch - *$39.99* _3 Left in Stock_
> 40.5mm stainless steel case, Seiko/TMI NH36A movement, polished stainless bracelet w/ solid end links and butterfly clasp, onion crown
> 
> I bought this model for $53.99, and I think I got a good deal. At $40 it's a steal.


Amazon listing claims 41.5mm diameter. Can you confirm measurement?

I am very borderline at 40.5, and probably buying the deal, but I know it'll be way too big at 41.5. Otherwise I'd get a white dial and drop in blue hands from OFrei.

It's almost worth it for the movement and bracelet, but I don't have a watch I'd wear that 22mm bracelet on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock black Rangeman from Overstock eBay *$158 after PREP4SUMMER* discount code (didn't verify). Hard to find these under ~$190 (next eBay price: $200). MB6 atomic, solar, triple sensor and pretty cool to look at.

Casio product page here: https://www.gshock.com/watches/master-of-g/gw9400-1

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens-GW-9400-1CR-G-Shock-Digital-Black-Resin-Watch/352328965902










Jomashop ($190) has some good photos here: https://www.jomashop.com/casio-watch-gw9400-1.html


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Hamilton Valiant Automatic for only $349 with PREP4SUMMER code from The Watch Outlet on Ebay seems like a good deal to me:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/HAMILTON-H...473794&hash=item25e3d6de1c:g:NigAAOSw3jBaoYCC


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Not such a deal:

JR Terrascope is $639.99 after code PREP4SUMMER

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/162926717669








Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

It looks like the price on the Popeye Invicta watch went up a bit since I last posted this deal, but at $41,281.80, it's still a steal!


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Not a deal:

It would appear that Ashford and TheWatchOutlet are the same outfit. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> JR Terrascope is $639.99 after code PREP4SUMMER ($10 less than last deal)


That watch is still cheaper at $549 + free shipping and 3% back from eBates on Ashford's site with code "AFFTERRA549". Note though that this code expires tonight 4/25 at midnight EST.

EDIT - I should mention that Ashford also has the Aquascope version of this watch for sale now for $679 + free shipping + 3% cash back with code "AFFJRAQUA679"


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Not a deal:
> 
> It would appear that Ashford and TheWatchOutlet are the same outfit.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


What makes you think so? (I ask primarily because Ashford has their own ebay store: https://www.ebay.com/usr/ashfordwatches?_trksid=p2047675.l2559)


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

ayem-bee said:


> It looks like the price on the Popeye Invicta watch went up a bit since I last posted this deal, but at $41,281.80, it's still a steal!


At least it ships free...


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

anyone saw a discount code which would work on this hammy on bracelet?
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-aviation/H76565125.pid?nid=cpg_cat6032&so=18


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

JakeJD said:


> What makes you think so? (I ask primarily because Ashford has their own ebay store: https://www.ebay.com/usr/ashfordwatches?_trksid=p2047675.l2559)


The share the same inventory, stock photos, pricing and location.

Ashford.com:









TheWatchOutlet:









TWO's pic still has Ashford's watermark on it!
Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> The share the same inventory, stock photos, pricing and location.
> 
> Ashford.com:
> 
> ...


I guess it's possible. Although I've noted that lots of ebay sellers boost pics from Ashford and Jomashop. For example:


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

feltharg said:


> anyone saw a discount code which would work on this hammy on bracelet?
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-aviation/H76565125.pid?nid=cpg_cat6032&so=18


I would keep an eye on the coupon codes that pop up on your favorite cash back website. In my case I track it on eBates. They don't show a coupon code for that particular model right now, except the black dial 38mm on leather is $269 right now with code. That exact watch in 42mm on bracelet was $299 last week with code. The 38mm versions have been on sale a couple times in the last month or so. I'm seriously considering the 42mm if it comes back again at that price. That's a lot of bang for the buck at that price.

Alternatively... call Ashford and ask them for that watch at $299. Seriously, what really determines if something is on sale or not? I did this with ShopWorn recently - they regularly have 15% off sales, I wanted a limited edition watch that they only had one of, so I didn't want to wait for a sale. So I called them and asked for 15% off and they gave it to me without blinking...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> Official Watch Deals (sorry, it is deals, not store) used to be just "Official Bulova," an AD that distributed Bulova new and refurbished (by Bulova). They still do; the Bulova refurbs come with a Bulova warranty. They also sell new Citizen, Caravelle and Bulova with manufacturer warranty (speculating, that might be why they changed their name from OfficialBulova). Apparently they have the hookup on refurbs for other Citizen brands, as well (Citizen, Caravelle, and FC - I haven't noticed any Alpina), but the non-Bulovas are warranted directly, not by the manufacturer. Either way, I'd have as little qualm about buying from them as I would a gray market seller.
> 
> But hey, if anyone wants to spend an extra $100 on an Asurion warranty, be my guest.


Official Watch Deals advised me that they are not including the charger for the E-Strap. Needs to be ordered elsewhere.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> At least it ships free...


Someone would have to explain to me these insane prices that show up sometimes on Amazon...I have seen [email protected] so silly that it makes it look like a delirious wet dream


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

On the subject of eBay, Ashford and JeanRichard, here is an Aquascope on bracelet new for *$850* from Ashford's eBay store. Model 60400-11A601-11A:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/JeanRichard-Aquascope-Mens-Automatic-Watch-60400-11A601-11A/182621393791


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

NOT A DEAL, but a relevant aside for gray market consumers.

Swatch Group US Customer Service will honor warranty on gray market purchases with copy of receipt, signed warranty card not needed. I just got my Hamilton Pan Europ chrono back from them. Originally purchased from Ashford. While waiting for Ashford CS to get back to me on warranty repair, I thought I would reach out to Swatch directly. They sent me a prepaid Fedex label and sent back the repaired watch in under 60 days.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Amazon listing claims 41.5mm diameter. Can you confirm measurement?
> 
> I am very borderline at 40.5, and probably buying the deal, but I know it'll be way too big at 41.5. Otherwise I'd get a white dial and drop in blue hands from OFrei.
> 
> ...


I think the 41.5mm is correct. My mistake. It doesn't wear that large because the lugs are short.

BUREI Imported machine automatic mechanical men's watch-15013


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

*MTP-1381G-1AVDF Casio Wristwatch $30*







.​Camel-3 says the lowest price is $32 -NOT :-d


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Wish I could unsee those Bureis. Damn them and their tempting NH36 movements!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Ipse said:


> Someone would have to explain to me these insane prices that show up sometimes on Amazon...I have seen [email protected] so silly that it makes it look like a delirious wet dream


Sometimes you get two sellers, setting prices automatically, who get stuck in a loop. Let's say seller A sets its price once a day to 5% below the market average, while seller B does the same but 10% _above_ the average. If there are only two sellers involved who haven't set limits and nobody notices, the price goes out of control. I've seen obscure scientific publications go into the millions this way.

Alternatively, if you're out of stock but want to keep the item listed, just set the price to something ridiculous...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm here to give you what you've been clamoring for ... Swedish quartz fashion watches.

Triwa has a coupon code for 15% off, 'SAGE15' and it works on the watches in their outlet section, which are already discounted 50%+. AND you can tack on a BeFrugal rebate of 8%. It gets them into the $70s, with some of the Panda-ish chronographs selling for about $110. Fair prices for some interesting designs. A few have kind of a Bremont/Farer vibe to me. They also seem to get sizes right -- most everything in the 38-40mm range.

This "Duke Lanson" chronograph would be $127 with coupon code; about $116 after rebate. 38mm









This "Midnight Lansen" would be $84.57 with coupon code; $77.80 with Be Frugal. Also 38mm








"Petroleum Nevil" chronograph, same prices as the other chrono above.








"Chestnut Hvalen" diver-ish watch with brown dial and rose gold case; 40mm; $81.26 with coupon code; $74.76 with Be Frugal.








Etc.

https://www.triwa.com/us/outlet/


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Saw this on SD.

Ebay 15% off site wide tomorrow with in app purchase up to max $50 discount. Coupon code is *PLAN2SAVE*

Starts tomorrow 4/26 from 8AM PST to 1PM PST.

https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0426/64708.html?afepn=5337259887&rmvSB=true


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

This is the kind of post that, while much appreciated, has the effect of hijacking my morning!



Peace N Time said:


> Saw this on SD.
> 
> Ebay 15% off site wide tomorrow with in app purchase up to max $50 discount. Looks like no code is required.
> 
> Starts tomorrow 4/26 from 8AM PST to 1PM PST.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Some new entries in Massdrop









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Peace N Time said:


> Saw this on SD.
> 
> Ebay 15% off site wide tomorrow with in app purchase up to max $50 discount. Looks like no code is required.
> 
> Starts tomorrow 4/26 from 8AM PST to 1PM PST.


Argh. 8-1, that's the middle of the work day. Not everyone can have access while at work

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Peace N Time said:


> Saw this on SD.
> 
> Ebay 15% off site wide tomorrow with in app purchase up to max $50 discount. Coupon code is *PLAN2SAVE*
> 
> ...


These older (but awesome) G-Shock deals are still kicking and would maximize the discount:

GPS analog Gravitymaster now $375, *$325 after *15%=$56->*$50 discount*:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...tymaster-Solar-Black-57mm-Watch-/292522546859

Atomic Frogman now $320, *$272 after *%15=*$48 discount*:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...ar-Multi-Band-Atomic-53mm-Watch-/292522550873


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

There is actually a coupon code for eBay 15% off. Updated original post but here it is.

Code: PLAN2SAVE


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Peace N Time said:


> There is actually a coupon code for eBay 15% off. Updated original post but here it is.
> 
> Code: *PLAN2SAVE*


For fun I tried it in my PC browser, but no luck (as advertised): "This code can't be applied. You can only use it via: eBay app for iPhone, eBay app for Android, eBay app for iPad."


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

Marc & Sons Marine Auto - Made in Germany, Miyota 9015 - $233OBO, seller has accepted $190 in the past -> $163 after code PLAN2SAVE
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Sons-...400544&hash=item58f7eed6c7:g:c6wAAOSwq~tZN6IO


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Peace N Time said:


> There is actually a coupon code for eBay 15% off. Updated original post but here it is.
> 
> Code: PLAN2SAVE


Pity ... doesn't work on UK accounts and there doesn't seem to be a way to checkout as a guest from the app. Shame, I might have had that Bulova Precisionist chronograph that's been knocking around here.

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

MrMajestyk said:


> Some new entries in Massdrop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Max Bill a good price? It is THE one I want as dress watch (white face), and hardly ever see a deal on it. But have a few watches incoming, and didn't plan on spending right now...


----------



## mlb17mlb (Apr 9, 2018)

Does anyone know if you can use the eBay code more than once today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

mlb17mlb said:


> Does anyone know if you can use the eBay code more than once today?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It usually works multiple times if you log out of your account and check out as a guest.


----------



## mlb17mlb (Apr 9, 2018)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> It usually works multiple times if you log out of your account and check out as a guest.


Thanks. It won't seem to let me check out as a guest in the app

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Just bought from Ebay last week and now that there is a coupon I can't find anything I really want. As usual, lol.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Peace N Time said:


> There is actually a coupon code for eBay 15% off. Updated original post but here it is.
> 
> Code: PLAN2SAVE


Bought the FC with E strap at around 250 after this coupon. Hope all go well.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mplsabdullah said:


> Just bought from Ebay last week and now that there is a coupon I can't find anything I really want. As usual, lol.


I envy your position. To want for nothing is a definition of wealth and contentment!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

mplsabdullah said:


> Just bought from Ebay last week and now that there is a coupon I can't find anything I really want. As usual, lol.


If it hadn't been capped at $50 it would have been a lot more useful. I got a couple straps and a sapphire crystal for my SNZG, but nothing else jumped out.



juderiverman said:


> Bought the FC with E strap at around 250 after this coupon. Hope all go well.
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


You can't beat that deal with a stick. Nice.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep that FC is tempting however I would only be buying it because its a good deal and likely something wouldn't work out for me in the long run


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> Yep that FC is tempting however I would only be buying it because its a good deal and likely something wouldn't work out for me in the long run


Same same. But still not convinced I won't do it.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

mplsabdullah said:


> Yep that FC is tempting however I would only be buying it because its a good deal and likely something wouldn't work out for me in the long run


I'm in the exact same position. It's a good deal, and I like it, but I don't love it. I know I would sell it withing three months.


----------



## duhok (Feb 6, 2017)

son2silver said:


> Marc & Sons Marine Auto - Made in Germany, Miyota 9015 - $233OBO, seller has accepted $190 in the past -> $163 after code PLAN2SAVE
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Sons-...400544&hash=item58f7eed6c7:g:c6wAAOSwq~tZN6IO


No Canadian Shipping! :-(

Wallet is safe, for now at least.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Got some nato straps from CWS and Natostrapco this time. Not like I don't have enough shoes but can't just let this coupon slip right :-d

Also got a Bergeon 6767.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Those with Chase Freedom card. You can get 5% cash back with purchases via PayPal after activating from your Chase account.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> I'm in the exact same position. It's a good deal, and I like it, but I don't love it. I know I would sell it withing three months.


Oops, I spoke too soon. I didn't realize it had the e-strap when I said I wouldn't buy it. I could use that strap on any 20 mm lug watch. That is some pretty great added value.

$254 spent.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Is it 4pm EST already...I want that coupon to expire before I spend even more money...I have no self-control.

EDIT: wallet is safe, I managed to close all the eBay tabs before hitting "purchase now"


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Ipse said:


> Is it 4pm EST already...I want that coupon to expire before I spend even more money...I have no self-control.


Looks like we made it

Edit: if you have access to mynavyexchange they have a 30% off coupon for watches, single use and can only use on a sinlge item. Code is SUNSHINE. Does not work on all brands, excluded Movado Rolex tag. Really hard to read the fine print. Works on this Casio GA1000, brings it down to $108

Didn't notice there is a separate coupon for Tag and Movado. Code is TIMELESS.

https://www.mynavyexchange.com/mobile/Coupons

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Long time lurker finally found something to contribute. 

Creation Watches ebay store is having automatic 8% discount on everything for the next 4 days, no coupon needed. Brings down the SKX009 J version to $200 flat for example. Not much, but it's something!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Is $325 for a GPW2000 a good deal? I see very little reviews or info on that model.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Areatrend via Newegg.com has the Seiko SNDC33 chrono for $75 with free shipping. Cheapest price on Amazon is $110, direct from Areatrend is $97, Areatrend via EBay is $90. EBates also has 3% cash back for Newegg.

Nice loooking watch, 39mm case, 100m WR

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...H8376&cm_re=sndc33-_-00I-0015-004W6-_-Product


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Is $325 for a GPW2000 a good deal? I see very little reviews or info on that model.


That is a good price for the Gravitymaster. It's harder to find under $450 although prices have slowly inched downward the last year or so.

It's a big watch but has cool tech with GPS, etc.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Novi said:


> Is that Max Bill a good price? It is THE one I want as dress watch (white face), and hardly ever see a deal on it. But have a few watches incoming, and didn't plan on spending right now...


If you were hunting for it yes it's a good price, I think Junghans shop itself sells it around 700-800 EUR (if I remember correctly). One shop I found was close to MD price but out of stock. Just google 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyonary (Mar 31, 2018)

Going back a bit here, but got bit by the Helzberg custy service bug: "Purchased" the Seiko Sea Monster 5 days ago, and just got an email today that they oversold, so cancelled my order. Arggh. So went a different direction and picked up a SARB033 with the Ebay app deal for $287.


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Canyonary said:


> Going back a bit here, but got bit by the Helzberg custy service bug: "Purchased" the Seiko Sea Monster 5 days ago, and just got an email today that they oversold, so cancelled my order. Arggh. So went a different direction and picked up a SARB033 with the Ebay app deal for $287.


That's too bad on the 5 but what a catch you got with the sarb at that price

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## taysan (Jul 26, 2009)

Seiko Recraft SNKN37 Amazon Canada for only $60 CAD. Mine is on the way. https://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B00RZCX1H0/ref=ya_st_dp_summary?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## taysan (Jul 26, 2009)

taysan said:


> Seiko Recraft SNKN37 Amazon Canada for only $60 CAD. Mine is on the way. https://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B00RZCX1H0/ref=ya_st_dp_summary?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Actually is at $136 CAD. Must have been a short term fluke sale. Glad I ordered!


----------



## ShoreFire77 (Apr 27, 2015)

Great deal on the SARB033.

Edit: Phone won't let me quote. Damn you modern technology.


----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

Canyonary said:


> Going back a bit here, but got bit by the Helzberg custy service bug: "Purchased" the Seiko Sea Monster 5 days ago, and just got an email today that they oversold, so cancelled my order. Arggh. So went a different direction and picked up a SARB033 with the Ebay app deal for $287.


Same thing happened to me

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyonary (Mar 31, 2018)

Sorry to see I'm not alone on with Helzberg and the Sea Monster. I'll know better the next time round...


----------



## Canyonary (Mar 31, 2018)

Thanks! I figure it's versatile, 6R15 with sapphire, and quite a bit less than the new Cocktail models with hardlex. I don't expect to score a deal like that again on a new Seiko with those specs.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Just bought from Ebay last week and now that there is a coupon I can't find anything I really want. As usual, lol.


I'm in the same boat I like the fc but I just bought a sarb033.. Tempted 250 is pretty good for the fc.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Great minds think alike! Or at least similarly. I picked up the SARB035 (cream dial twin of the SARB033) for $289. Ya beat me by $2! And, no, I don't expect to see that sort of value any time soon . . . though a Hamilton or Certina with Sapphire and ETA-2824 will fall into that price range every once in a while.



Canyonary said:


> Thanks! I figure it's versatile, 6R15 with sapphire, and quite a bit less than the new Cocktail models with hardlex. I don't expect to score a deal like that again on a new Seiko with those specs.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Quite a score! Congrats!



taysan said:


> Actually is at $136 CAD. Must have been a short term fluke sale. Glad I ordered!


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Not many big sales lately, but still a few gems if you are willing to dig.


What is this? Where can i find it??

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

Edit: disregard. Way out of my price range.


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

flypanam said:


> Long time lurker finally found something to contribute.
> 
> Creation Watches ebay store is having automatic 8% discount on everything for the next 4 days, no coupon needed. Brings down the SKX009 J version to $200 flat for example. Not much, but it's something!


Do you have a link,in the UK they're listed as a different seller.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Do you have a link ,in the UK they're listed as a different seller. Please
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bulova 96B258 Lunar Pilot Men's Chrono Steel Bracelet Watch, 45mm x 14mm, new, *$267*. Next eBay price: $373. Amazon: $358.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-96B258-Lunar-Pilot-Mens-Chrono-Steel-Bracelet-Watch-/332630081592


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Orient Men's Orange Mako Automatic Dive Watch CEM75001M, *$158* from Wal-Mart (3rd party), which still has *10% cash back via ebates*. Amazon: $178. eBay: $175. List: $250.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Orient-Men-s-Orange-Mako-Automatic-Dive-Watch-CEM75001M/49039182


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

10% off ebay Australia using *PAYBACK*. Minimum purchase $50, maximum discount $100, ends 30/4.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Sub Homage w/ Swiss movement available from Massdrop for $130 -
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/stuhrling-depthmaster-883-automatic-watch

The movement used is a Swiss Claro-Semag CL-888, a movement and manufacturer I've never heard of.... Just curious, anyone have any info on that specific movement?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

A HK and continental China based company. For a little more you should buy a Seiko. 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## phritz (Aug 14, 2016)

Just snagged the Moon watch.
Thanks for the heads-up.
Fingers crossed that it's not too big.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Aeryn said:


> A HK and continental China based company. For a little more you should buy a Seiko.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


Where you responding to my Claro-Semag CL-888 question?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

capisce1987 said:


> Sub Homage w/ Swiss movement available from Massdrop for $130 -
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/stuhrling-depthmaster-883-automatic-watch
> 
> The movement used is a Swiss Claro-Semag CL-888, a movement and manufacturer I've never heard of.... Just curious, anyone have any info on that specific movement?
> ...


LMGTFY


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A different kind of watch deal...

Attention flippers! Ebay has a deal running now through the weekend allowing you to sell five jewelry or watch items for $150 or more and final-value fees are capped at $15 for each of them!

These are the fees where eBay really takes that confiscatory chunk of your sale price away, so this would be a great time to flip a few of your more expensive watches if you've wanted to.

I know how I'm spending my Saturday afternoon -- putting five watches up on The Bay!

EDIT: I see now this is "by invitation only," and may not apply to everyone. But definitely check your eBay Inbox to see if you have this opportunity as well.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/152648421077


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

BDC said:


> LMGTFY


Yea, thanks. I actually did that before posting, but all those results are @10 years old.....

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

phritz said:


> Just snagged the Moon watch.
> Thanks for the heads-up.
> Fingers crossed that it's not too big.


Dang it! I just bought this off Amazon for $298 last week. It's a brilliant watch and I'm keeping it, but it's big... 2mm smaller and it would be my favorite watch. If they ever release a smaller version I'll be all over it and sell the big one.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Do you have a link,in the UK they're listed as a different seller.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


My post count is too low to post links but if you remove the spaces it's:

ebay . com / usr / creationwatches


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

capisce1987 said:


> Yea, thanks. I actually did that before posting, but all those results are @10 years old.....
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


CL-888 vs SW-200 - Watch Freeks
http://www.watchfreeks.com/115-watch-movements/15523-cl-888-vs-sw-200-a.html#/topics/15523

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

capisce1987 said:


> Yea, thanks. I actually did that before posting, but all those results are @10 years old.....
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That's because it isn't produced anymore.
And I 'm sorry that you can't take a hint. A Chinese company produces a movement...guess what... is not Swiss. The rest is easy...

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Aeryn said:


> A Chinese company produces a movement...guess what... is not Swiss.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


You sound really sure about that. Haha.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Timex Expedition Scout w/ Indiglo, 40mm x 11mm, 50m WR, nylon strap, brass case, mineral crystal (per Timex), *$24 incl. free shipping*. List: $60. If you buy two, you can apply the PREP4SUMMER code (with its min. $25 purchase) and save 20% (verified).

EDIT: Turns out only the orange strap colorway is $24. The other two are *$39* (or $31.20 after 20% discount).

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Expedition...-Black-Dial-24-HR-Indiglo-Timex-/263616673316


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

flypanam said:


> My post count is too low to post links but if you remove the spaces it's:
> 
> ebay . com / usr / creationwatches


Thanks

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Timex Expedition Scout w/ Indiglo, 40mm x 11mm, 50m WR, nylon strap, brass case, mineral crystal (per Timex), *$24 incl. free shipping*. List: $60. If you buy two, you can apply the PREP4SUMMER code (with its min. $25 purchase) and save 20% (verified).
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Expedition...-Black-Dial-24-HR-Indiglo-Timex-/263616673316


Only the grey/orange is $24


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

capisce1987 said:


> Yea, thanks. I actually did that before posting, but all those results are @10 years old.....


I wasn't aware that facts had an expiration date.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

TheSanDiegan said:


> I wasn't aware that facts had an expiration date.


True, the question was (at least was intended to be) about experience users have had.....

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

That's the best price I've seen on a Bulova moon watch. I got mine for 275 a while back and thought I'd scored. It does wear big but it's still cool as hell.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Alpina Alpiner Grey Dial Leather Strap Automatic Chronograph AL750VG4E6, 41.5mm, *$762* from Certified's site. eBay: $836 (also Certified), Amazon gold box deal: $900 incl. free returns.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ial-leather-strap-men-s-watch-al750vg4e6.html

Image from Jomashop (which is OOS at $899):


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

B & R Bands is having a 20% off sale on all things nylon. Coupon Code: nylon20.

Natos - Nylon Military Type Watch Bands & Straps | Nato Straps| B & R Bands










Velcros - Hook N' Loop Watch Bands & Straps | B & R Bands


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

rockin'ron said:


> B & R Bands is having a 20% off sale on all things nylon. Coupon Code: nylon20.
> 
> Natos - Nylon Military Type Watch Bands & Straps | Nato Straps| B & R Bands
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. Picked up a seatbelt nato and a horween strap for $55.


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm here to give you what you've been clamoring for ... Swedish quartz fashion watches.
> 
> Triwa has a coupon code for 15% off, 'SAGE15' and it works on the watches in their outlet section, which are already discounted 50%+. AND you can tack on a BeFrugal rebate of 8%. It gets them into the $70s, with some of the Panda-ish chronographs selling for about $110. Fair prices for some interesting designs. A few have kind of a Bremont/Farer vibe to me. They also seem to get sizes right -- most everything in the 38-40mm range.
> 
> ...


For the discount worth it I think, definitely do not pay full to prices. fyi beware the crown stems are very delicicate. Had two triwas as the styles are distinct and they had a sale on but both had crown stem issues one resulting in collapsed hands. they replaced one and refined the other. but took the strap of my broken watch and put it on the new replacement which I thought was a joy of a cheap move, they also noted on repair return form as user damaged it setting time, I did not, I have plenty watches, know how to pull a crown and know when a crown and stem are loose and or waaay too delicate.

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Did the 20% discount (Coupon Code: nylon20) apply to the entire order, including the horween strap?

Or did it apply only to the nylon nato?

It sounded like it was supposed to apply only to nylon straps, but if it also applies to all bands, that'd open up the options considerably.



Peace N Time said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Picked up a seatbelt nato and a horween strap for $55.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Just for nylon, the clearance section has some nice straps as well.

http://www.bandrbands.com/Watch-Bands-Sale.aspx


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Peace N Time said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Picked up a seatbelt nato and a horween strap for $55.


My pleasure BRo!!!


----------



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

mannal said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/152648421077


Because poster did not provide much detail:
Seiko SKX009K for 160 USD.

not really a deal, available regularly at 170 to 180 USD on amazon.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A different kind of watch deal...
> 
> Attention flippers! Ebay has a deal running now through the weekend allowing you to sell five jewelry or watch items for $150 or more and final-value fees are capped at $15 for each of them!
> 
> ...


Which watches are going out the door?? Or have you decided yet?


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

Forget HD-DVD. The future is Burei! 
Would you rather have one simple Snowflake or 145 Burei watches?! 

All kidding aside, they are really nice for the money. Two even have a sapphire crystal.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Gemnation has some set of Balls! On sale, that is, lol! The Hydrocarbon Spacemaster Chronometer, with the nice Pelican-style case and 2 straps, is quite tempting at $1295. BeFrugal 7% cash back takes it to $1204.35: Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Spacemaster Binnie Limited Edition Men's Watch Model: DM2036A-S4CAJ-BK


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Not a deal. The new Orient Triton diver a/k/a Baby Saturation is back in stock at Skywatches (and another Singapore seller). But I believe the price has gone up since they last sold out.These prices are comparable to the lower prices at eBay:

Blue dial, model RA-EL0002L, *$429*:
https://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/orient-automatic-watch-ra-el0002l00b-ra-el0002l.htm

Black dial, model RA-EL0001B, *$429*:
https://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/orient-automatic-watch-ra-el0001b00b-ra-el0001b.htm

Chronograph-Divers-dot-com -- also a Singapore seller -- has a 'make offer' button:

Blue Dial, *$425*:
https://www.chronograph-divers.com/orient-automatic-mens-watch-ra-el0002l-ra-el0002l00b/

Black Dial, *$425*:
https://www.chronograph-divers.com/orient-automatic-mens-watch-ra-el0001b-ra-el0001b00b/


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

If you like the new Orient Triton, this Orient M-Force has many of the same features (and the same movement) but is selling at a better price:

Orient M-Force Automatic Power Reserve 200M EL0A001B, 45mm x 13.6mm, sapphire crystal, 40N5A movement, "enhanced shock proof", 200m WR *$310* at Creation. $369 at Long Island Watch. OOS at Skywatches.

Orient M-Force Automatic Power Reserve 200M EL0A001B Men's Watch










Or, even cooler in orange (shipped from Spain) *$325*:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIENT-M-F...ic-mens-watch-SEL0A003M-sapphire/292408037918


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

This is a MEGA DEAL! They have never been this low on bracelet. I grabbed 4, and shipping for the lot was only $19.98 to Japan! This has got to be close to the best deal of 2018 so far. Thanks yet again BostonCharlie!!



BostonCharlie said:


> Bulova 96B258 Lunar Pilot Men's Chrono Steel Bracelet Watch, 45mm x 14mm, new, *$267*. Next eBay price: $373. Amazon: $358.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-96B258-Lunar-Pilot-Mens-Chrono-Steel-Bracelet-Watch-/332630081592


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko Automatic SNZG13K Black Dial Stainless-Steel, 7S36 movement, 41mm x 12mm (per Jomashop, Amazon says 41.8mm x 11.8mm), 100m WR, exhibition back, *$95 incl. free shipping*. Next ebay price: $111. Amazon: $139. List: $295.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...s-Steel-Self-Wind-Fashion-Watch-/152814749432

Image from Jomashop ($120):


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock 35th Anniversary Red Out Square, $140 - 25% = *$105* with code *FRIEND* at Macys. Confirmed code. "Almost sold out."

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...trap-watch-42.8mm?ID=5898471&CategoryID=23930


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

Arggh, not almost

*This product is currently unavailable*



BostonCharlie said:


> G-Shock 35th Anniversary Red Out Square, $140 - 25% = *$105* with code *FRIEND* at Macys. Confirmed code. "Almost sold out."
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...trap-watch-42.8mm?ID=5898471&CategoryID=23930


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> At Macy's, Citizen Signature Grand Touring Automatic, $645.30 with 'WKND' coupon code.
> 
> 200m water resistance, Sapphire and beautiful Miyota 9010 movement. ...


Now *$538* at Macys with code *FRIEND*. List: $1,195. Clearance: $717. FRIEND discount: 25%. Also: ebates shows 6% cashback with Macy's.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...ch-44mm-nb0070-57e?ID=938997&CategoryID=57386


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

NOT A DEAL

These were $230 in Nov '16 I believe. Congrats but what would you do with 4 of these??



Tokeiski said:


> This is a MEGA DEAL! They have never been this low on bracelet. I grabbed 4, and shipping for the lot was only $19.98 to Japan! This has got to be close to the best deal of 2018 so far. Thanks yet again BostonCharlie!!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko Presage, Ice Blue Dial, Black Leather Strap, SRPB43, *$255* with code *FRIEND* at Macy's (not confirmed), incl. 3-year warranty, 40.5mm. eBay: $269.

Also: ebates shows 6% cashback with Macy's.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...trap-watch-40.5mm?ID=5865494&CategoryID=23930


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

househalfman said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> These were $230 in Nov '16 I believe. Congrats but what would you do with 4 of these??


...









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## zoysiamo (Jan 4, 2018)

frog1996 said:


> Canyonary said:
> 
> 
> > Going back a bit here, but got bit by the Helzberg custy service bug....
> ...


You avoided a deeper disappointment, I think - mine just arrived and it's very used: scratches around the bezel and disgusting skin deposits on the caseback and (very worn) strap.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Seems like a good price but taxes would kill it for me

https://m.macys.com/shop/product/ci...-48mm-jy8035-04e?ID=1006222&CategoryID=144443









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

NOT A DEAL:

If I recall correctly that was for the strap version, not the bracelet. I am too lazy to go back and have a look. I have been waiting on this since 2015, so I am pretty sure it has not been lower, although you may be correct and the deal either did not ship to Japan, or the shipping charges were egregious (I am still on the hunt for some Hoka One One running shoes as I can not get them shipped for anything less than $75 for a pair of shoes that cost $150!!). I could not buy the Amazon deal last week because shipping was not available to Japan. It all worked out as I got it cheaper in the end!

As for the reason to buy 4 watches: I have been collecting for over 20 years, and every time I pick up good deals I get asked by multiple friends to get them one after the fact. I now usually buy 2~4 of any piece I pick up to sell to friends at cost, otherwise they make great gifts for birthdays, Christmas etc. I never mind having extras of great watches. I do this on anything from $270 Bulovas, to $27,000 AP's. It also helps with dealer relationships, and extra bonuses. I am always first in line for any Limited Editions. My dealers do not even ask me, they just always reserve at least 2 pieces for me and usually sequential numbers if possible.



househalfman said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> These were $230 in Nov '16 I believe. Congrats but what would you do with 4 of these??


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Tokeiski said:


> NOT A DEAL:
> 
> If I recall correctly that was for the strap version, not the bracelet. I am too lazy to go back and have a look. I have been waiting on this since 2015, so I am pretty sure it has not been lower, although you may be correct and the deal either did not ship to Japan, or the shipping charges were egregious (I am still on the hunt for some Hoka One One running shoes as I can not get them shipped for anything less than $75 for a pair of shoes that cost $150!!). I could not buy the Amazon deal last week because shipping was not available to Japan. It all worked out as I got it cheaper in the end!
> 
> As for the reason to buy 4 watches: I have been collecting for over 20 years, and every time I pick up good deals I get asked by multiple friends to get them one after the fact. I now usually buy 2~4 of any piece I pick up to sell to friends at cost, otherwise they make great gifts for birthdays, Christmas etc. I never mind having extras of great watches. I do this on anything from $270 Bulovas, to $27,000 AP's. It also helps with dealer relationships, and extra bonuses. I am always first in line for any Limited Editions. My dealers do not even ask me, they just always reserve at least 2 pieces for me and usually sequential numbers if possible.


Can we be friends

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

These Orient Triton watches were $316 on Creations website when they first came out. So much for a deal with that watch.



BostonCharlie said:


> Not a deal. The new Orient Triton diver a/k/a Baby Saturation is back in stock at Skywatches (and another Singapore seller). But I believe the price has gone up since they last sold out.These prices are comparable to the lower prices at eBay:
> 
> Blue dial, model RA-EL0002L, *$429*:
> https://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/orient-automatic-watch-ra-el0002l00b-ra-el0002l.htm
> ...


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

batmansk6 said:


> Can we be friends
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Sure! Just move to Japan! Always happy to have new WIS friends!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Zero chance I buy one. Just out of curiosity though, where is the cheapest price for an Orient Defender at the moment?

Someone asked me earlier and I was like... I don't know.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Tokeiski said:


> Sure! Just move to Japan! Always happy to have new WIS friends!


Which part? I'll be sure to ring you up if not for your AD connections 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

zoysiamo said:


> You avoided a deeper disappointment, I think - mine just arrived and it's very used: scratches around the bezel and disgusting skin deposits on the caseback and (very worn) strap.


Sorry...perhaps I was wishful that I had found a deal

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Zero chance I buy one. Just out of curiosity though, where is the cheapest price for an Orient Defender at the moment?
> 
> Someone asked me earlier and I was like... I don't know.


After a cursory check, Long Island Watch has a selection running between $125 - $150. Creation and eBay seem to have comparable prices, but Long Island is an Orient AD.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

A nice Mido chrono with ETA 7750 for $629 :










https://www.upscaletime.com/product...ronograph-automatic-m0144141103109-mens-watch


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

househalfman said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> These were $230 in Nov '16 I believe. Congrats but what would you do with 4 of these??












This was the Amazon Black Friday deal for the bulova moonwatch on bracelet in 11/2016.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> After a cursory check, Long Island Watch has a selection running between $125 - $150. Creation and eBay seem to have comparable prices, but Long Island is an Orient AD.


Yeah, I was hoping it could be found cheaper for that. Oh, well.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Alpina Alpiner Grey Dial Leather Strap Automatic Chronograph AL750VG4E6, 41.5mm, *$762* from Certified's site. eBay: $836 (also Certified), Amazon gold box deal: $900 incl. free returns.
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ial-leather-strap-men-s-watch-al750vg4e6.html
> 
> Image from Jomashop (which is OOS at $899):


HOW HARD IS IT TO MATCH DATE WHEELS TO A BLACK DIAL OMG CMON

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

thechin said:


> A nice Mido chrono with ETA 7750 for $629 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a Mickey mouse LTD edition


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Massdrop has a vsa for 159.










Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Amuthini said:


> Looks like a Mickey mouse LTD edition


It's a small small watch after all...


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Amuthini said:


> Looks like a Mickey mouse LTD edition


Haha, now I can't unsee that.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

nyamoci said:


> Massdrop has a vsa for 159.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is an amazing deal. 2824-2 powered for less than the price of the movement.

They also have this watch on silicon for $129!
Though I promised I'd never buy a watch just for the deal... This might be the exception.

For the bracket model eBay is $279 Amazon $299 msrp $699

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Perdendosi said:


> This is an amazing deal. 2824-2 powered for less than the price of the movement.
> 
> They also have this watch on silicon for $129!
> Though I promised I'd never buy a watch just for the deal... This might be the exception.
> ...


Need to jump on this quick. The drop is limited to 100 pieces of each model and over 123 have already sold. It's going to sell out within the hour. Absolutely amazing deal for a Swiss watch made by a Swiss manufacturer with a Swiss movement... Good thing I was shopping for a good field watch.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

batmansk6 said:


> Seems like a good price but taxes would kill it for me
> 
> https://m.macys.com/shop/product/ci...-48mm-jy8035-04e?ID=1006222&CategoryID=144443
> 
> ...


Seems like a good price but that dial would kill it for me.


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

Perdendosi said:


> nyamoci said:
> 
> 
> > Massdrop has a vsa for 159.
> ...


You're not alone. I just got the silicone one, just for the deal.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Aeryn said:


> That's because it isn't produced anymore.
> And I 'm sorry that you can't take a hint. A Chinese company produces a movement...guess what... is not Swiss. The rest is easy...


Are you insinuating that Chinese firms are incapable of making a reliable movement? If so, that's demonstrably false.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

ManOnTime said:


> Are you insinuating that Chinese firms are incapable of making a reliable movement? If so, that's demonstrably false.


Could you recommend any specific Chinese movements?

TIA


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

dumpweed said:


> Could you recommend any specific Chinese movements?
> 
> TIA


Anything from Beijing Watch Factory for starters.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

dumpweed said:


> Could you recommend any specific Chinese movements?
> 
> TIA





Perdendosi said:


> Anything from Beijing Watch Factory for starters.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Yes. Many movements from Tianjin Sea-Gull for another.

The fine folks who dwell in f72 would have better insight than me, however.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Perdendosi said:


> This is an amazing deal. 2824-2 powered for less than the price of the movement.
> 
> They also have this watch on silicon for $129!
> Though I promised I'd never buy a watch just for the deal... This might be the exception.
> ...


Too good of a deal to pass... Alright just bought one to get the movement.

Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

MP83 said:


> Perdendosi said:
> 
> 
> > This is an amazing deal. 2824-2 powered for less than the price of the movement.
> ...


How does Massdrop work? Says well over 200 sold, but only 100 of both models available? Will some 'drops' be cancelled?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Novi said:


> How does Massdrop work? Says well over 200 sold, but only 100 of both models available? Will some 'drops' be cancelled?


The total sold is how many they have sold in its history on the site. The drops joined is how many who have taken the current offer.


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

MP83 said:


> Too good of a deal to pass... Alright just bought one to get the movement.
> 
> Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


Got me ... couldn't pass . I had thought of khaki but this was just too good a deal for my field watch spot

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyonary (Mar 31, 2018)

zoysiamo said:


> You avoided a deeper disappointment, I think - mine just arrived and it's very used: scratches around the bezel and disgusting skin deposits on the caseback and (very worn) strap.


Damn - Guess I DID get lucky missing out. I tend to pass on items that have "skin deposits" on them. (BTW, I LOL'd and almost aspirated my drink reading that!).


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> Are you insinuating that Chinese firms are incapable of making a reliable movement? If so, that's demonstrably false.


No, I'm insinuating that a Chinese company can't make a Swiss movement. That's all.

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

dumpweed said:


> Could you recommend any specific Chinese movements?
> 
> TIA





Perdendosi said:


> Anything from Beijing Watch Factory for starters.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk





ManOnTime said:


> Yes. Many movements from Tianjin Sea-Gull for another.
> 
> The fine folks who dwell in f72 would have better insight than me, however.


I owned this Timex T2M513 "Sport Luxury" watch with a Seagull ST2505 movement.


























Thanks to Reno for the movement photo.

Well finished automatic movement with hand winding, hacking, and two complications: power reserve and date retrograde. It ran 15-20 seconds fast per day and was pretty much silent - I could hear the rotor if I pressed the watch against my ear. It was a clear step up from my Seiko 5 collection.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Aeryn said:


> No, I'm insinuating that a Chinese company can't make a Swiss movement. That's all.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


I read somewhere that china made parts got assembled in Swiss could still be called Swiss made, globalization made things complicated.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Ashford has $99 off on sale items with PICKS99:
www.ashford.com


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

I reckon it's a discussion for another day / another forum, but there's more to evaluating mechanical movements than just specs.

A key reason 7s26/4r15/6r15 (the latter two being souped up 7s26) is revered by WIS and in the marketplace - as evident by Seiko's ongoing effort to move upmarket - is that they go forever without requiring service. And when they do need service, it's a relatively simple and thus less costly job.

Good luck convincing your local watchmakers service the average Chinese movement. 


Londo Mollari said:


> Thanks to Reno for the movement photo.
> 
> Well finished automatic movement with hand winding, hacking, and two complications: power reserve and date retrograde. It ran 15-20 seconds fast per day and was pretty much silent - I could hear the rotor if I pressed the watch against my ear. It was a clear step up from my Seiko 5 collection.


----------



## Canyonary (Mar 31, 2018)

Probably already posted, but just in case: With Ebay code PREP4SUMMER, you could score this Filson/Shinola Scout 45mm quartz on leather, sapphire, 200m WR, for *$136 delivered*.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Burei SM-15012 - $39.99*
41.5mm stainless steel case, NH36A movement, 50M WR, onion crown, stainless bracelet with solid end links and butterfly clasp


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Canyonary said:


> Probably already posted, but just in case: With Ebay code PREP4SUMMER, you could score this Filson/Shinola Scout 45mm quartz on leather, sapphire, 200m WR, for *$136 delivered*.


Really like the crown and case shape but this is way too big for me.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Filson-Men...178308?hash=item25ed4f2a44:g:TwAAAOSwzGhaoert

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

batmansk6 said:


> Really like the crown and case shape but this is way too big for me.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Filson-Men...178308?hash=item25ed4f2a44:g:TwAAAOSwzGhaoert
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


don't limit yourself. just take it slow and easy and make sure you're really "ready"


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

I know nothing about either the brand or the seller, but this claims to be an automatic moophase for $49.

https://www.shnoop.com/swiss-tradition-mens-automatic-movement-moonphase-leather-band-watch/


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Elkins45 said:


> I know nothing about either the brand or the seller, but this claims to be an automatic moophase for $49.
> 
> https://www.shnoop.com/swiss-tradition-mens-automatic-movement-moonphase-leather-band-watch/


same price on their ebay store for those who prefer that platform https://ebay.com/itm/Swiss-Traditio...nt-Moonphase-Leather-Band-Watch-/173277336716


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

flypanam said:


> Long time lurker finally found something to contribute.
> 
> Creation Watches ebay store is having automatic 8% discount on everything for the next 4 days, no coupon needed. Brings down the SKX009 J version to $200 flat for example. Not much, but it's something!


NOT A DEAL

Arggh! Just my luck, I just bought an SKX013 three days ago from Creation!

Ah, well... so I could have saved $16.

On the plus side, no alignment problems, looks like about +15 so far. That's all the luck I need, really nothing to complain about.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> I know nothing about either the brand or the seller, but this claims to be an automatic moophase for $49.
> 
> https://www.shnoop.com/swiss-tradition-mens-automatic-movement-moonphase-leather-band-watch/


Definitely not a Moonphase, it's a night/day indicator. The crescent moon visible in the stock picture is evidence of that.....

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

tanksndudes said:


> batmansk6 said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like a good price but taxes would kill it for me
> ...


It looks like it's killed before...


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

bbasch said:


> Got me ... couldn't pass . I had thought of khaki but this was just too good a deal for my field watch spot
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well this will pretty much be the movement for a franken watch with an old diver dial and a tiger concept case... Still a sick deal thought

Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## bc4393 (Nov 4, 2015)

Great deal for a great watch. I'm a 42mm guy and this is pushing it but I don't feel like I'm wearing a dinner plate. It's the largest watch in my arsenal and even my wife commented on how nice it is. (I have the vintage lume one with black case and grey dial though) Very well made and the lume is outstanding. Got mine for 140 from TJ last year and I was tickled pink.










batmansk6 said:


> Really like the crown and case shape but this is way too big for me.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Filson-Men...178308?hash=item25ed4f2a44:g:TwAAAOSwzGhaoert
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

What's the current best deal on a Seiko on a bracelet that has a hacking movement?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wiggy999 said:


> Which watches are going out the door?? Or have you decided yet?


I ended up golfing today, so they'll go up Sunday.

Haven't fully decided, but one that's going to go is the G-Shock Gravitymaster GPS watch I picked up a while back. I love having a GPS watch and it's so tactical and chunky and cool, but I just could not ever get used to the size. It's sitting in the watch drawer all the time because it's just too damn massive to be practical, for me.

For those who love G-Shock and love that about them, I'm sure it's no issue.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Elkins45 said:


> What's the current best deal on a Seiko on a bracelet that has a hacking movement?


SRPA29 is a nice dressy watch on bracelet, 42mm, textured dial, hacking/handwinding 4r35 movement. it's $150 on amazon right now. $177 cheapest BIN on ebay, even more other places. there's probably some other 4r35 models for slightly cheaper, but none as nice i bet.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> What's the current best deal on a Seiko on a bracelet that has a hacking movement?


This Seiko 5 Sports SRPB89 has a 4R35 (per Jomashop), so it hacks and hand winds. 43mm x 12mm, 100m WR, bracelet, blue dial, push/pull crown, uni-directional dive-style bezel. There are other colorways: SRPB91 (black), SRPB94 (black & gold).

AreaTrend has it for *$162*, and you can save 10% by signing up for their newsletter:
https://www.areatrend.com/us/seiko-mens-srpb89k-silver-stainless-steel-au-1682094357

Jomashop has it for *$165* (and has better photos & spec.s):
https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-srpb89.html










That Jomashop page's _More Choices_ box shows another candidate:
SRPB19 turtle-style dress watch w/ black dial, 4R36 movement (per Jomashop), *$137* (lowest I could find):
https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-srpb19.html










The baby ice monster is 4R36 per Jomashop (where it's OOS). This Singapore seller has it for *$175*:
https://www.chronograph-divers.com/seiko-srp481k1/

And another candidate, SRPC17, this one is *$175* (not sure if lowest):
https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-srpc17.html


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Chirv said:


> HOW HARD IS IT TO MATCH DATE WHEELS TO A BLACK DIAL OMG CMON
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


Gray dial. I'd rather have white.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Gray dial. I'd rather have white.


One thing I've wondered for a long time is why manufacturers generally don't even bother with custom day/date wheels for dials that aren't black or white. It's not like it's a very complicated part.


----------



## sevunts (Sep 2, 2017)

I've seen other suggestion from this website, however these F1 themed Edox look quite seducing for *$279*. Another watch using the same Ronda 5030.B would be Movado 800 chronographs, that are about $100 more expensive.









https://www.upscaletime.com/product...hronograph-watch-f1-caseback-10227-3nbum-bubn

And his a tad cheaper brother with fixed tachymeter bezel for *$246

*








https://www.upscaletime.com/product...hronograph-watch-f1-caseback-10229-3nbum-buin


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

flypanam said:


> SRPA29 is a nice dressy watch on bracelet, 42mm, textured dial, hacking/handwinding 4r35 movement. it's $150 on amazon right now. $177 cheapest BIN on ebay, even more other places. there's probably some other 4r35 models for slightly cheaper, but none as nice i bet.





BostonCharlie said:


> This Seiko 5 Sports SRPB89 has a 4R35 (per Jomashop), so it hacks and hand winds. 43mm x 12mm, 100m WR, bracelet, blue dial, push/pull crown, uni-directional dive-style bezel. There are other colorways: SRPB91 (black), SRPB94 (black & gold).
> 
> AreaTrend has it for *$162*, and you can save 10% by signing up for their newsletter:
> https://www.areatrend.com/us/seiko-mens-srpb89k-silver-stainless-steel-au-1682094357
> ...


Some good suggestions here. Thanks.


----------



## oldrock427 (Feb 20, 2018)

Elkins45 said:


> What's the current best deal on a Seiko on a bracelet that has a hacking movement?


Amazon has the Orange Samurai for $295

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Prospe...D=51snHUxRkbL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=detail

This is a great price for a JDM Seiko diver. Camel puts it at a near historic low. Not the absolute cheapest, but a great value in what you are looking for.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Can y'all help me understand if the Victorinox Classic Officer's Watch on massdrop is a good deal?
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-classic-officer-s-automatic-watch

It seems like a good price. Is this a relative or absolute low price? Any advice of the value and the bargain?

Thanks!


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

swank said:


> Can y'all help me understand if the Victorinox Classic Officer's Watch on massdrop is a good deal?
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-classic-officer-s-automatic-watch
> 
> It seems like a good price. Is this a relative or absolute low price? Any advice of the value and the bargain?
> ...


It sounds like an excellent deal if just for the movement. But my experience with victorinox is that they are finished well too.

Not sure the massdrop deal is still available? It was limited to 100 of each variant but seems to have sold more than 200 already.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

swank said:


> Can y'all help me understand if the Victorinox Classic Officer's Watch on massdrop is a good deal?
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-classic-officer-s-automatic-watch
> 
> It seems like a good price. Is this a relative or absolute low price? Any advice of the value and the bargain?
> ...


Scroll up buddy

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

I joined the drop for silicone strap $129.99. If you have Chase Freedom and activate quarterly rewards PayPal payments get 5% back, MassDrop allows PP. Not sure if its the best ever for an ETA 2824 but close, only deal I recall that bests this was the infamous $79 Pulsometer pricing error that Amazon honored couple years back. There are some comments on MassDrop discussion board indicating the this Victorinox may be a mistake or at least oversubscribed . . .

No shortage of us rats in the maze as noted by today's NYT . . .

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/28/opinion/sunday/gaming-the-system.htmlhh


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

swank said:


> Can y'all help me understand if the Victorinox Classic Officer's Watch on massdrop is a good deal?
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-classic-officer-s-automatic-watch
> 
> It seems like a good price. Is this a relative or absolute low price? Any advice of the value and the bargain?
> ...


See Perdendosi's previous post. The ETA automatic movement itself is worth the sale price:



Perdendosi said:


> This is an amazing deal. 2824-2 powered for less than the price of the movement.
> 
> They also have this watch on silicon for $129!
> Though I promised I'd never buy a watch just for the deal... This might be the exception.
> ...


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

cel4145 said:


> See Perdendosi's previous post. The ETA automatic movement itself is worth the sale price:


I bought the deal (silicon). If I don't like the watch I'll use the movement or be able to easily flip to get my money back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

eljay said:


> One thing I've wondered for a long time is why manufacturers generally don't even bother with custom day/date wheels for dials that aren't black or white. It's not like it's a very complicated part.


My understanding is that 2 different manufacturers usually produce the dials and date wheels. Getting both to match color is more difficult that it seems. So going with straight white or black is safe.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> My understanding is that 2 different manufacturers usually produce the dials and date wheels. Getting both to match color is more difficult that it seems. So going with straight white or black is safe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


That and the fact that most watch buyers don't notice or care.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

peatnick said:


> I joined the drop for silicone strap $129.99. If you have Chase Freedom and activate quarterly rewards PayPal payments get 5% back, MassDrop allows PP. Not sure if its the best ever for an ETA 2824 but close, only deal I recall that bests this was the infamous $79 Pulsometer pricing error that Amazon honored couple years back. There are some comments on MassDrop discussion board indicating the this Victorinox may be a mistake or at least oversubscribed . . .
> 
> No shortage of us rats in the maze as noted by today's NYT . . .
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/28/opinion/sunday/gaming-the-system.htmlhh


Does this reflects market decline for lower-end Swiss watches?
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...val-continues-led-by-pricey-mechanical-models


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

dumpweed said:


> Does this reflects market decline for lower-end Swiss watches?
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...val-continues-led-by-pricey-mechanical-models


I'd not necessarily make that extrapolation from a discounter's pricing of one model.

The bracelet model (251373) has been available from a grey market dealer on Walmart at $229 for months:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Victorin...r-s-Automatic-Stainless-Steel-Watch/158328993


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I bought the deal (silicon). If I don't like the watch I'll use the movement or be able to easily flip to get my money back.


Same here - silicon version bought. I've got a few mods on the back burner that this movement will work fine for! I almost bought the bracelet version, but am afraid I'd start wearing it and add yet another watch to the rotation...


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm no expert on Bulova prices, although I've seen enough of them posted here. This seems like it would be a good price so I thought I would post it.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

MaxIcon said:


> Same here - silicon version bought. I've got a few mods on the back burner that this movement will work fine for! I almost bought the bracelet version, but am afraid I'd start wearing it and add yet another watch to the rotation...


I almost got a bracelet, too, but didn't wanna spend the cash when I'll wear this one a leather band if I keep it. I also like the blue better for the spot I want this to fill-not a dress watch, but a bit nicer than the straight up tool watches I have. It seems like a sort of a dressed up field watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I almost got a bracelet, too, but didn't wanna spend the cash when I'll wear this one a leather band if I keep it. I also like the blue better for the spot I want this to fill-not a dress watch, but a bit nicer than the straight up tool watches I have. It seems like a sort of a dressed up field watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FYI: The silicon model appears to be a black dial as well, NOT blue (just Google the model number: 241369).


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes, the silicon is the same black dial, I think the picture just has a reflection off of the AR sapphire crystal, which makes it look a little blue.

I caved and joined the drop. 

There still is a question if this drop has oversold.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

swank said:


> Yes, the silicon is the same black dial, I think the picture just has a reflection off of the AR sapphire crystal, which makes it look a little blue.
> 
> I caved and joined the drop.
> 
> There still is a question if this drop has oversold.


Well that stinks. I think I'd like blue a bit more. It may be too big anyway. I thought it was something like this:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lloydchristmas (Nov 13, 2014)

swank said:


> Yes, the silicon is the same black dial, I think the picture just has a reflection off of the AR sapphire crystal, which makes it look a little blue.
> 
> I caved and joined the drop.
> 
> There still is a question if this drop has oversold.


I did, then dropped out.

As good of a deal as it is, I'm not gonna buy just to buy. I know it won't get the wrist time it deserves.


----------



## lloydchristmas (Nov 13, 2014)

swank said:


> Yes, the silicon is the same black dial, I think the picture just has a reflection off of the AR sapphire crystal, which makes it look a little blue.
> 
> I caved and joined the drop.
> 
> There still is a question if this drop has oversold.


I did, then dropped out.

As good of a deal as it is, I'm not gonna buy just to buy. I know it won't get the wrist time it deserves.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

703 purchased with three days left. I fear some people are going to be disappointed. At least 503 people...


----------



## Canyonary (Mar 31, 2018)

bc4393 said:


> Great deal for a great watch. I'm a 42mm guy and this is pushing it but I don't feel like I'm wearing a dinner plate. It's the largest watch in my arsenal and even my wife commented on how nice it is. (I have the vintage lume one with black case and grey dial though) Very well made and the lume is outstanding. Got mine for 140 from TJ last year and I was tickled pink.
> View attachment 13097785


|> That's an even better looking version! 42 and 44s are usually OK on me so I've got high hopes for this one.


----------



## sh333 (Mar 17, 2018)

Elkins45 said:


> 703 purchased with three days left. I fear some people are going to be disappointed. At least 503 people...


Pretty sure that is just a running total including all of the watches they have sold in multiple drops previously.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Did Massdrop take down the VSA? I couldn’t find it just now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Ottski44 said:


> Did Massdrop take down the VSA? I couldn't find it just now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's still showing up in my transactions. My card hasn't been charged yet. The status of the drop is:

DROP STATUSInactive



ESTIMATED SHIP DATEMay 18, 2018 PT



So.. idk what's happening. When i click on the link to the actual drop it's a 404 page. i really hope they didn't pull this drop!


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Elkins45 said:


> 703 purchased with three days left. I fear some people are going to be disappointed. At least 503 people...





sh333 said:


> Pretty sure that is just a running total including all of the watches they have sold in multiple drops previously.


I was on the site just a couple hours into the drop. The number was at around 50something purchased. Most of those numbers have to be from the current drop. I think MD made a booboo....


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

sevunts said:


> I've seen other suggestion from this website, however these F1 themed Edox look quite seducing for *$279*. Another watch using the same Ronda 5030.B would be Movado 800 chronographs, that are about $100 more expensive.
> 
> View attachment 13098339
> 
> ...


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

gormless said:


> It sounds like an excellent deal if just for the movement. But my experience with victorinox is that they are finished well too.
> 
> Not sure the massdrop deal is still available? It was limited to 100 of each variant but seems to have sold more than 200 already.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


Dang, I missed that one. Good deal for those who got it


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

sh333 said:


> Pretty sure that is just a running total including all of the watches they have sold in multiple drops previously.


I don't believe that is the case. The Breitling just says 23 sold.


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

Duplicate


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

Originally Posted by *sh333* 
_Pretty sure that is just a running total including all of the watches they have sold in multiple drops previously._



Elkins45 said:


> I don't believe that is the case. The Breitling just says 23 sold.


Ya, I think that total was just what sold in the last day! I bought the silicone version in early AM when the count was only around 78.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

I too think that Massdrop might have messed up this one (in the sense that they left it running long after the max qty's were sold out). The drop is not just inactive, it is nowhere to be found in their site and that is usually not a good sign...

I expect the "we are sorry but we cannot deliver..." any time now (but then again, I won't hold it against them if they can't deliver, I knew there was a 100 pieces limit when I clicked the "Join Drop button" at 600+).


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

i joined the drop last night
then realised i would probably never see the watch....lol


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

thedius said:


> I too think that Massdrop might have messed up this one (in the sense that they left it running long after the max qty's were sold out). The drop is not just inactive, it is nowhere to be found in their site


Following the page link from a search engine results in a 404 too. Spooky.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

After the Victorinox Desaster let's see how this 3 new ones will be - on MD
All 3 are not super bargains, Glycines probably the best of the 3. SNZG e.g. even cheaper at Creationwatches and the LIV similar prices elsewhere (note I haven't checked each and every listed models).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Tomorrow is May 1st, which is China's Labor Day. Maranez is having a 20% off sale with code "LDS". I believe it's only good tomorrow. Check out their Special Offer section as there are some pretty good deals with the 20% off.

MARANEZ


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

$339.99 would seem to be a good price for this dressier, 38mm Mido with (what appears to be) an ETA 2836 at Upscale Time. Plus, you get the added bonus of not having to know just how late you are for that meeting because of how the hands blend just so nicely into the dial, lol!

https://www.upscaletime.com/product/mido-multifort-automatic-mens-watch-swiss-made-m01883011012


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Not a deal....

MD says drop was successful... All 625 of us lol. Eta on shipping is 5-28. So there may be some hope that this goes through

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

*You did it!*

*Congrats on picking up the Victorinox Classic Officer's Automatic Watch! You and 665 other members made this drop a success.*



So maybe this will go through?


----------



## pianomansam (Jan 21, 2017)

thedius said:


> I too think that Massdrop might have messed up this one (in the sense that they left it running long after the max qty's were sold out). The drop is not just inactive, it is nowhere to be found in their site and that is usually not a good sign...
> 
> I expect the "we are sorry but we cannot deliver..." any time now (but then again, I won't hold it against them if they can't deliver, I knew there was a 100 pieces limit when I clicked the "Join Drop button" at 600+).


Just received my purchase confirmation!

*Congrats on picking up the Victorinox Classic Officer's Automatic Watch! You and 665 other members made this drop a success.*


----------



## duhok (Feb 6, 2017)

NOT A DEAL

Just got this e-mail from MassDrop regarding the Victorinix deal, and I joined after more than 200 units sold!

"You did it!.

Congrats on picking up the.Victorinox Classic Officer's Automatic Watch! You and 665 other members made this drop a success. Here's your receipt"

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bertucci Certified Pre-Owned has a few DX3 Field watches for under $40: 2x*B-grade* @ *$38*, 1x*C-grade* (could include "minor crystal marring") @ *$30*. The DX3 Field is 40mm. Their refurbishing process includes replacing the band & battery, and the deal includes a one year warranty. Googling around, these seem to go for ~$65 new.

Bertucci Performance Watches - Certified Pre-Owned

Here's a sample:


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

duhok said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Just got this e-mail from MassDrop regarding the Victorinix deal, and I joined after more than 200 units sold!
> 
> ...


Just got the same email...... Mm mm
I wonder

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Good for you!



nyamoci said:


> Not a deal....
> 
> MD says drop was successful... All 625 of us lol. Eta on shipping is 5-28. So there may be some hope that this goes through
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk





swank said:


> *You did it!*
> 
> *Congrats on picking up the Victorinox Classic Officer's Automatic Watch! You and 665 other members made this drop a success.*
> 
> ...





pianomansam said:


> Just received my purchase confirmation!
> 
> *Congrats on picking up the Victorinox Classic Officer's Automatic Watch! You and 665 other members made this drop a success.*





duhok said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Just got this e-mail from MassDrop regarding the Victorinix deal, and I joined after more than 200 units sold!
> 
> ...





mr mash said:


> Just got the same email...... Mm mm
> I wonder
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Me 2 ..they even send to the Netherlands this time..


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

Can't believe they are filling all these orders, but I got the confirmation as well. I'm pretty hyped actually. I was just waiting for the cancellation email.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Well my moonwatch came today, and I'm kind of disappointed. The watch came in a generic Bulova box with no tags or papers, and definitely none of the collectible goodies that these watches normally comes with.

Reviewing the item description, I found this written:

"brand new and comes in **an** original Bulova gift box and is backed by a 3 year limited warranty."

Emphasis on the "an" because it's not the original moon watch gift box. Just a Bulova box.

Well... the old adage applies... If it seems too good to be true....


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MrMajestyk said:


> After the Victorinox Desaster let's see how this 3 new ones will be - on MD
> All 3 are not super bargains, Glycines probably the best of the 3. SNZG e.g. even cheaper at Creationwatches and the LIV similar prices elsewhere (note I haven't checked each and every listed models).


Got that blue SNZG for $89 off Amazon a few weeks ago. Be patient, those can be found for even less sometimes.


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

flypanam said:


> Well my moonwatch came today, and I'm kind of disappointed. The watch came in a generic Bulova box with no tags or papers, and definitely none of the collectible goodies that these watches normally comes with.
> 
> Reviewing the item description, I found this written:


Was that an eBay buy? And bracelet version? I got the bracelet version off Amazon a couple of weeks ago. It came well packed but there were no collectible goodies, either, so that may be normal. It did have the tags and papers.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

AardyArr said:


> Was that an eBay buy? And bracelet version? I got the bracelet version off Amazon a couple of weeks ago. It came well packed but there were no collectible goodies, either, so that may be normal. It did have the tags and papers.


I believe all of the Bulova moon watches should come with the small Bulova Moon book, along with the manual and warranty card. The version that comes with the leather strap is the only version that comes with the nylon/nato strap included, along with the spring bar tool. All of the watches should have the collectors book and manual etc though.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

UFO sighting at $219

The Seiko SRPC13J1 Recraft UFO is at a reasonable price of $219. Granted, it's not the super-crazy bargain of last month but it's in-stock and much cheaper than the eBay sellers who are asking north of $400. I want you to buy them all so I am no longer tempted.









https://www.longislandwatch.com/Seiko_SRPC13J_SRPC13J1_Sport_Watch_p/srpc13j1.htm


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

raheelc said:


> I believe all of the Bulova moon watches should come with the small Bulova Moon book, along with the manual and warranty card. The version that comes with the leather strap is the only version that comes with the nylon/nato strap included, along with the spring bar tool. All of the watches should have the collectors book and manual etc though.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk





AardyArr said:


> Was that an eBay buy? And bracelet version? I got the bracelet version off Amazon a couple of weeks ago. It came well packed but there were no collectible goodies, either, so that may be normal. It did have the tags and papers.


This was purchased from the ebay link posted on here a few days ago.

It was the bracelet version, and did thankfully include the booklets and certificate.

However, it came in a small generic bulova box. I have a friend with this watch and his was purchased from a more reputable place I guess, because he received his in a nice commemorative box with a padded leather interior.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I just bought one 3 days ago of ebay for an inflated price. Nice find. 


ki6h said:


> UFO sighting at $219
> 
> The Seiko SRPC13J1 Recraft UFO is at a reasonable price of $219. Granted, it's not the super-crazy bargain of last month but it's in-stock and much cheaper than the eBay sellers who are asking north of $400. I want you to buy them all so I am no longer tempted.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

JR Hokusai for $850 at Ashford with “DMAQUA850”.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> JR Hokusai for $850 at Ashford with "DMAQUA850".


https://www.dealmoon.com/850-JeanRichard-Aquascope/883391.html

https://www.ashford.com/us/60400-11G608-FK6A.pid


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock GW2310-1 MB6 atomic, solar, *46.4mm x 15.6mm* (per Jomashop), $95 at Bed Bath & Beyond, but their 20% newsletter signup discount brings it down to *$75.20*. In-store returns. Amazon: $83 (3.5% ebates cash back avail.) Jet: $83. eBay brand new: $87. Camel^3 shows it dropping under $70 around Black Friday.

https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...ail-and-black-strap/1060900524?Keyword=gw2310


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> What's the current best deal on a Seiko on a bracelet that has a hacking movement?


Seiko SRPA23, white dial dress watch on bracelet, _not a 5_, 4R35 movement w/ hacking & hand winding, 42mm x 13mm, *$150* on eBay. This is my favorite so far.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-MENS...E-AUTOMATIC-ANALOG-WATCH-SRPA23-/173264010008

Image from Jomashop (where it's OOS at $149):


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

taike said:


> https://www.dealmoon.com/850-JeanRichard-Aquascope/883391.html
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/60400-11G608-FK6A.pid


I love mine which I bought about a month ago when they had it for that price.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

flypanam said:


> This was purchased from the ebay link posted on here a few days ago.
> 
> It was the bracelet version, and did thankfully include the booklets and certificate.
> 
> However, it came in a small generic bulova box. I have a friend with this watch and his was purchased from a more reputable place I guess, because he received his in a nice commemorative box with a padded leather interior.


Yep, I've owned/purchased all three variants at some point and they all had the leather box you're referring to. Mine were bought from Amazon, and lord and Taylor (I posted a deal about 1.5 weeks ago in this thread), they all came with the leather box. Must be why the seller was able to sell them for a lower price on ebay.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

ki6h said:


> UFO sighting at $219
> 
> The Seiko SRPC13J1 Recraft UFO is at a reasonable price of $219. Granted, it's not the super-crazy bargain of last month but it's in-stock and much cheaper than the eBay sellers who are asking north of $400. I want you to buy them all so I am no longer tempted.
> 
> ...


I paid less for mine from Creation. Now that I've had it on my wrist, I wouldn't hesitate to pay $219. It's worth it.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

From Slickdeals. Seiko SGEG99 with sapphire crystal for 70 bucks. From areatrend via Newegg.

https://m.newegg.com/products/9SIA0...LJsEC6RAlGDkIcKHjOAaAkEMEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Armida website has 15% off on May 1st with code "labor-day".

Just ordered me a new A12 (62mas homage), which just became available today. $381 total. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Diamonds, a COSC certified movement, and an 80 hour power reserve.
Tissot Luxury Powermatic: $399 with coupon *DMOON2TIST20 at Jomashop

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t086-408-11-056-00.html







*


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Two more new Massdrop offers









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phritz (Aug 14, 2016)

I also just received the Bulova moon watch from the same ebay seller. I admit, the generic box is a bit disappointing, but the watch itself is perfect, and for the money, I'm happy.


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

Rainshadow said:


> Diamonds, a COSC certified movement, and an 80 hour power reserve.
> Tissot Luxury Powermatic: $399 with coupon *DMOON2TIST20 at Jomashop
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t086-408-11-056-00.html
> ...


I just got the silver dial one with thew baguettes in place of the stones. Like it very much!


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

SpaceCadet65 said:


> I just got the silver dial one with thew baguettes in place of the stones. Like it very much!


I assume you mean this one - https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t086-408-11-031-00.html?nosto=productpage-nosto-1

W/ CODE "EXTS150" - TOTAL: $349

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Rainshadow said:


> Diamonds, a COSC certified movement, and an 80 hour power reserve.
> Tissot Luxury Powermatic: $399 with coupon *DMOON2TIST20 at Jomashop
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t086-408-11-056-00.html
> ...


"USUALLY SHIPS IN 6 - 10 WEEKS".....which translates in Joma-speak to "good luck in ever receiving this"!


----------



## Neuro (May 1, 2018)

dumberdrummer said:


> "USUALLY SHIPS IN 6 - 10 WEEKS".....which translates in Joma-speak to "good luck in ever receiving this"!


First time poster, long-time reader...

I can't argue with common experiences with Jomashop, but I purchased that watch from the Jomashop Ebay store during the 15% off sale last week. It arrived yesterday. I was pleasantly (very) surprised. Came in a Tissot box with a manual, catalogue, and company history document. As expected, no band adjustment tool or warranty was included.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Couple of nice momentum with sapphire at Huckberry

$108

https://huckberry.com/store/momentum-watches/category/p/52483-torpedo-blast-44-sapphire-glass









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

"... Couple of nice momentum with sapphire at Huckberry
$108 ..."

99 at amazon
https://www.amazon.com/Momentum-Qua...ID=7141123011&psd=1&keywords=Torpedo+momentum


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

frogles said:


> 99 at amazon
> https://www.amazon.com/Momentum-Qua...ID=7141123011&psd=1&keywords=Torpedo+momentum


Mineral crystal version though. Sapphire is usually $35 more. The Huckberry version is sapphire.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Tsarli said:


> Mineral crystal version though. Sapphire is usually $35 more. The Huckberry version is sapphire.


sorry, you are right of course


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Tsarli said:


> Mineral crystal version though. Sapphire is usually $35 more. The Huckberry version is sapphire.


Momentum has 10% off site wide for Mother's Day (code *MOMSRULE*). That would take their mineral crystal Torpedo Blast 44 down to *$89*. The Huckberry deal is still better for the sapphire model, though.

https://www.momentumwatch.com/colle...ducts/torpedo-blast-nylon?variant=30107104971


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Neuro said:


> First time poster, long-time reader...
> 
> I can't argue with common experiences with Jomashop, but I purchased that watch from the Jomashop Ebay store during the 15% off sale last week. It arrived yesterday. I was pleasantly (very) surprised. Came in a Tissot box with a manual, catalogue, and company history document. As expected, no band adjustment tool or warranty was included.


And it might very well have been in-stock at the time you ordered it. My experiences with Jomashop for in-stock merchandise have been similar to yours (i.e. delivery within about a week, coast to coast, so no complaints there). However, anytime their listings show "Usually Ships in xxxxxx" will typically result in a crap shoot as to when, or even if, you'll ever receive the item. Oh, and welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

frogles said:


> sorry, you are right of course


Not a problem, just didn't want any of our fellow members to miss out on that deal. :-!

I have the sapphire crystal Torpedo and the extra amount you pay for it is definitely worth every penny.


----------



## duhok (Feb 6, 2017)

Swiza Tetis 44mm with Sapphire for $116
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013UXBXC2








@*plaidington* reviewed the ladies version and was impressed:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/swiza-tetis-35mm-review-2835666.html


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

*May Day! Mayday! More stats ahead!
*
Maybe the burgeoning Spring means more of you are spending time outdoors, or maybe there are less deals to be had right now, but April saw a large decline in posted deals. Only *200* deals posted, down *81* from from the previous month's total. To date there have been *1065* deals posted. The average percentage in April was much healthier than March at *67.28%*, 17.32% above March's average of 49.96%.

BostonCharlie once again runs away with most deals posted. Does the man have any other hobbies?! Just kidding BC, keep up the good work. *52* different brands from *39* retailers are reflected here, a decline of nine brands and two retailers from March.

Once again I will *not* be listing a "largest" and "smallest" deal for each. Instead, *if anyone wants to know the statistic for a particular brand, say so and I'll be glad to share it.*

Before we get to the statistics, *let's remember a few things*:


I based these calculations on new and refurbished watches only.
I didn't include used watches or accessories.
I only included deals with links.
Prices include any applicable coupons/rebates that were available at the time, and listed in the post.
The retail price used was either the retail price listed on the selling website, or found on the manufacturer's site.
Currency, if not in USD was converted to USD using Google's currency exchange calculator on the date the deal was posted.
"Largest" and "Smallest" deal is *based solely on the percentage savings from listed retail*. I do not make subjective determinations on the brands perceived value. That is up to you, the reader.

OK, here we go!


*Deals:* 200 (-81)
*Number of Brands:* 52 (-9)
*Brand With Most Deals:* Seiko and Casio - 32
*Total of Deal Price:* $107,125.83 (-$188,871.16)
*Total of Retail Price:* $327,355.35 (-$264,142.13)
*Difference:* $220,229.52
*Average Savings:* 67.28%
*Most deals posted by:* BostonCharlie, 81.
*Retailer with most deals:* eBay, 61
*Retailer with most deals not eBay:* Amazon, 24
*Largest Deal:* Invicta Pro Diver 8932OB. $30.99/$395 (92.15%) posted by Elkins45. https://goo.gl/jXT1rZ
*Largest Deal Runner Up:* Invicta Disney Limited Edition 24608. $69.99/$695 (89.93%) posted by cel4145. https://goo.gl/5mP97p
*Smallest Deal:* Seiko SRPC23K. $338.96/$400 (15.26%) posted by jaeva. https://goo.gl/EKAJc9
*Smallest Deal Runner Up:* Casio G-Shock GLS-5600CL-1. $89.99/$109.95 (18.15%). Posted by BostonCharlie. https://goo.gl/8Xfs3a

March's Stats:



ManOnTime said:


> *Deals:* 281 (-20)
> *Number of Brands:* 61
> *Brand With Most Deals:* Seiko - 37
> *Total of Deal Price:* $295,996.99 (+$150,918.89)
> ...


February's Stats:



ManOnTime said:


> *Deals:* 301 (+19)
> *Total of Deal Price:* $145,078.10 (+$35,291.98)
> *Total of Retail Price:* $365,810.96 (+$47,550.06)
> *Average Savings:* 60.34% (-5.16%)
> ...


January's Stats:



ManOnTime said:


> *Deals:* 282
> *Cost to buy every deal:* $109,786.12
> *Retail cost of every deal:* $318,260.90
> *Average deal savings:* 65.5%
> ...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Excellent work ManOnTime!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Invicta is cheating.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Invicta is cheating.


Maybe, maybe not. It's a slow deal day so a quick story.

An acquaintance of mine, friend is too strong of a word although we are friendly, walked into my booth at a trade show we were both attending last Fall wearing a brand new Invicta 8926OB. I said, "Nice watch, are you into watches? He said, "Thanks, not really. I was on a cruise a few weeks ago and the shop made me a great deal on it." I said, "Cool, good for you it looks great."

I never asked what price he paid but he told me anyway. He said, "Yeah, it lists for like $500 and I talked him down to $190, couldn't pass it up." I said, "Sweet, that sounds like a helluva deal."

He's obviously not a watch guy, he even told me he had to go back down to the shop the next morning because he couldn't get the crown out to set the time. You guessed it, he didn't know it had a screw down crown.

This guy isn't an idiot, generally speaking, he's fairly successful and has a very good reputation in our line of work. But I also don't think he is the exception either as I doubt that he was the only one who took advantage of the "great deal" on an Invicta from the cruise ship dealer.

If you're a WIS you know a 90% discount from MSRP is not that rare. If you're part of the rest of the buying public then you probably think a 60% discount is a steal, just like my guy did.


----------



## tokeisukeii (Jan 19, 2017)

ManOnTime.
Your the Man!
Thank you for the detailed post. ☺

Sent from my KFDOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

duhok said:


> *Swiza Tetis 44mm with Sapphire for $116*
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013UXBXC2
> 
> ...


Now $301.46. Price a little high.


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

For those of you in the Houston, TX area, here's a flyer I received just now. The deals are for tomorrow. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Modest bargain. G-Shock ana-digi MB6 atomic, solar, 46.4mm, model GAS-100-1A, $*79 incl. free shipping and free returns*. eBay: $105 (except for this interesting black/green model for $99). List: $150.

*UPDATE*: Amazon's price has settled down to $79. Jet is now OOS.

As I recall, a fellow WUSer reported that the illumination on this series left something to be desired. Casio's product page boasts "Full Auto LED Light" and hand shifting. I wish I could find his post, but I seem to recall that the LCD wasn't illuminated well and the LCD was too small to easily read.

https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-AWG-M100-1ACR-Tough-Solar-Atomic/dp/B00791R1BO










There appears to be an improved successor: GAS100-1A which uses the same module as this awesome G-Steel ($175 at Jomashop) (although neither of these have MB6 atomic). Reading Casio's product page, it has lots of illumination as well as hand shift:


Double LED light 
LED light for the face (Full auto LED light, Super illuminator, selectable illumination duration, afterglow) 
LED backlight for the digital display (Full auto LED light, Super illuminator, selectable illumination duration, afterglow) 
... 
Hand shift feature (Hands move out of the way to provide an unobstructed view of digital display contents.) 
... 

This updated model (52.5mm) is *$95 incl. free shipping and free returns* from Amazon. eBay: $105. List: $150.

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-SHOCK-Quartz-Resin-Casual/dp/B075K55S4K/










Lume shot from this seller:


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

CaliMex said:


> For those of you in the Houston, TX area, here's a flyer I received just now. The deals are for tomorrow.
> View attachment 13105285
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"OUR BALLS ARE HALF-OFF!"


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

BostonCharlie said:


> There appears to be an improved successor: GAS100-1A which uses the same module as this awesome G-Steel ($175 at Jomashop) (although neither of these have MB6 atomic). Reading Casio's product page, it has lots of illumination as well as hand shift:
> 
> 
> Double LED light
> ...


Maybe a deal? $89 at *Costco*?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Maybe, maybe not. It's a slow deal day so a quick story.
> 
> An acquaintance of mine, friend is too strong of a word although we are friendly, walked into my booth at a trade show we were both attending last Fall wearing a brand new Invicta 8926OB. I said, "Nice watch, are you into watches? He said, "Thanks, not really. I was on a cruise a few weeks ago and the shop made me a great deal on it." I said, "Cool, good for you it looks great."
> 
> ...


I find it strange that anyone would pay more than say $100 for anything without doing a quick check on the computer in their pocket. My 'price-check' threshold is even lower than that...


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Not a deal, but having come from this thread hopefully this will inspire a new round of Hokusai jealousy...

Was looking for a decent strap to replace the rather short rubber strap that come with my Hokusai, and recently got Valerij from Aprell Workshop in Russia to make me a custom strap, having seen his work in another thread.

The workmanship is ridiculously good and at $80 US it qualifies as super cheap in my books, at least for the quality.

Everything fits perfectly, even down to the twin deployment holes, the vertical gap in the deployment to slide the strap through, and the curved lugs.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

One more for luck


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> One more for luck


These got to be the best pics of this watch. I just can't stomach the duty n fees ordering from the US

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

Tsarli said:


> Mineral crystal version though. Sapphire is usually $35 more. The Huckberry version is sapphire.


So, I am new here, so go easy on me, but when I followed the link, also saw the LTHR Supply T3 watch for sale for $99. I don't know much about the brand, but a quick search shows that this price seems to be a great deal, as they are not easily found, and go for over $300 if you do find one. They have the Black dial version for $122--either seems like a great deal.

If this has already been posted, I apologize...I don't have time to go back through the last 20 pgs to see.

Also, Ashford has the Swiss Made variant, after additional 20% off, of the Rotary Aquaspeed Chrono for about $125, which is a great deal; I'm still debating, myself. Two variants...the Orange indices and grey/off-white...not sure...


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> Maybe, maybe not. It's a slow deal day so a quick story.
> 
> An acquaintance of mine, friend is too strong of a word although we are friendly, walked into my booth at a trade show we were both attending last Fall wearing a brand new Invicta 8926OB. I said, "Nice watch, are you into watches? He said, "Thanks, not really. I was on a cruise a few weeks ago and the shop made me a great deal on it." I said, "Cool, good for you it looks great."
> 
> ...


I'm glad you posted this. I was JUST thinking to myself that maybe I was being too hard on Invict; the 8926 is a cheap and decent way to get into modding after all...

THEN I read this post and I remembered how the baffoonery of Invicta MSRP pricing still annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

Tsarli said:


> Mineral crystal version though. Sapphire is usually $35 more. The Huckberry version is sapphire.


So, I am new here, so go easy on me, but when I followed the link, also saw the LTHR Supply T3 watch for sale for $99. I don't know much about the brand, but a quick search shows that this price seems to be a great deal, as they are not easily found, and go for over $300 if you do find one. They have the Black dial version for $122--either seems like a great deal.

If this has already been posted, I apologize...I don't have time to go back through the last 20 pgs to see. ;-)

Also, Ashford has the Swiss Made variant, after additional 20% off, of the Rotary Aquaspeed Chrono for about $125, which is a great deal; I'm still debating, myself. Two variants...the Orange indices and Grey/Off-white...not exactly sure what the color is...


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Tsarli said:


> Maybe a deal? $89 at *Costco*?
> 
> View attachment 13105747


They are selling this same watch on their site, and it is available to non-members. The *$90* price includes S&H. The model number is slightly different, however: GAS-100-1WC. Google finds practically no references to this number (but will helpfully direct you to its GAS100-1A cousin). It recalls to mind that cool Citizen AT they were selling which had an obscure model number.

https://www.costco.com/Casio-G-Shock-Analog-%26-Digital-Men's-Watch.product.100399412.html


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Mother's Day Deal: Victorinox Alliance Mother of Pearl Dial Ladies Watch 241661, Swiss quartz, sapphire crystal, *30mm* x 8mm (per Jomashop), new, *$74* from Certified. Amazon: $98. eBay (after Certified): $117.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...l-dial-leather-strap-ladies-watch-241661.html


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

CaliMex said:


> For those of you in the Houston, TX area, here's a flyer I received just now. The deals are for tomorrow.
> View attachment 13105285
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heading over on my lunch hour. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

ManOnTime said:


> *
> *
> 
> *Largest Deal:* Invicta Pro Diver 8932OB. $30.99/$395 (92.15%) posted by Elkins45. https://goo.gl/jXT1rZ


Hey, I made the list! I'm somebody!



brandon\ said:


> Invicta is cheating.


Stop raining on my one fleeting moment of glory! :-d



jcombs1 said:


> Maybe, maybe not. It's a slow deal day so a quick story.
> 
> An acquaintance of mine, friend is too strong of a word although we are friendly, walked into my booth at a trade show we were both attending last Fall wearing a brand new Invicta 8926OB. I said, "Nice watch, are you into watches? He said, "Thanks, not really. I was on a cruise a few weeks ago and the shop made me a great deal on it." I said, "Cool, good for you it looks great."
> 
> ...


Given how limited space is on a cruise ship, those shops wouldn't be there if someone wasn't buying those watches. I doubt your friend is alone.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> "OUR BALLS ARE HALF-OFF!"


and the Breitling is 35% less Breit and 
the the Luminox is 40% less lumey. (Should that be an Unluminox)


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Elkins45 said:


> Given how limited space is on a cruise ship, those shops wouldn't be there if someone wasn't buying those watches. I doubt your friend is alone.


And anyone who thinks they are getting a deal from any cruise ship shop, well, that person is a fool.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Another for quartz fans

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

cel4145 said:


> And anyone who thinks they are getting a deal from any cruise ship shop, well, that person is a fool.


I'd have to disagree with a blanket statement such as that. Was on a Royal Caribbean cruise a few months back and was pleasantly surprised with some of the prices I found. In my experience the key is to look for discontinued pieces...


----------



## duhok (Feb 6, 2017)

Flaying Fashion and *fulfilled by Amazon* have two Japan Made Casio Edifice with Sapphire crystal for $80

*EFB-301JL-7A*

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01DBKUR6M









*EFB504JD-1A*

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N686ULB









@Wolfsatz reviewd the black dial on WUS:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/benj...iew-edifice-sapphire-efb504jd-1a-4502431.html

And a reddit user review of the rose-gold version too for those interested:









__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/4h66i8


----------



## bopat23 (Apr 16, 2015)

NOT A DEAL ..... 

Does anyone know of working voucher codes for CHRONEXT? I know some folks have had success using coupons for discounts, but I have had no luck recently. 

Hope this is appropriate to post on this thread!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Mother's Day Deal: Victorinox Alliance Mother of Pearl Dial Ladies Watch 241661, Swiss quartz, sapphire crystal, 38mm x 8mm, new, *$74* from Certified. Amazon: $98. eBay (after Certified): $117.
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...l-dial-leather-strap-ladies-watch-241661.html


Heck, put that on a black strap and *I'd *wear it.


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

View attachment 13106917


Not too shabby for $50. There was one piece left yesterday.


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Good looking field watch, where did you find it?



AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> View attachment 13106915
> 
> 
> Not too shabby for $50. There was one piece left yesterday.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> View attachment 13106915
> 
> 
> View attachment 13106917
> ...


I am loving the green on canvas... Looks like a great beater... Especially since it is sapphire and auto. Where did you get this deal from?

Sent from my Note


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I don't know where the OP got it but they are on Ali Express:

Quartz version: Fashion BUREI Quartz Watch Men Military Outdoor Sports Luminous Dial Canvas Strap Waterproof Wristwatch Relogio Masculino *(US $43.00)* [from Ali Express]









And auto: Men Mechanical Watches BUREI Top Fashion Brand Date Clock Military Wristwatches Canvas Waterproof Sapphire Automatic Watch Hot *(US $85.49)* [from Ali Express]









$50 for the auto indeed seems a pretty good deal!

Nicolas


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Casio G-Shock Gulfmaster on ebay for $109.95. Best price I've seen for it.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/253541464606









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

mougino said:


> I don't know where the OP got it but they are on Ali Express:
> 
> Quartz version: Fashion BUREI Quartz Watch Men Military Outdoor Sports Luminous Dial Canvas Strap Waterproof Wristwatch Relogio Masculino *(US $43.00)* [from Ali Express]
> 
> ...


Showing $85 now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Showing $85 now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, that's what I said: auto is $85 on ali, so I don't know where it can be found for $50... I searched eBay to no avail, maybe the last one at that price is gone.

Nicolas


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

It's at Amazon: 49,95 after coupon, also a black version for $5 more.

https://www.amazon.com/BUREI-Stylis...0c-20&linkId=a3891178eb8d2ab24b7c626f9c64d1bb



mougino said:


> Yup, that's what I said: auto is $85 on ali, so I don't know where it can be found for $50... I searched eBay to no avail, maybe the last one at that price is gone.
> 
> Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rainshadow said:


> It's at Amazon: 49,95 after coupon, also a black version for $5 more.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/BUREI-Stylis...0c-20&linkId=a3891178eb8d2ab24b7c626f9c64d1bb


Well done!


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Rainshadow said:


> It's at Amazon: 49,95 after coupon, also a black version for $5 more.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/BUREI-Stylis...0c-20&linkId=a3891178eb8d2ab24b7c626f9c64d1bb


Just got the last green one. Great deal!! Thanks Rainshadow!!

Sent from my Note


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Rainshadow said:


> It's at Amazon: 49,95 after coupon, also a black version for $5 more.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/BUREI-Stylis...0c-20&linkId=a3891178eb8d2ab24b7c626f9c64d1bb


Buhahahahaha...180 Canadian dollars on Amazon.ca 



MakaveliSK said:


> Just got the last green one. Great deal!! Thanks Rainshadow!!


Dang, I was eyeing that one too....lucky you.

EDIT: Daaaaayyyuuuum, you could have kept the green one order...now I was able to purchase one and burn 50$. I need counselling.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Gotta love a watch with a "pretty face"


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Enjoy 

_








Originally Posted by *Rainshadow* 
It's at Amazon: 49,95 after coupon, also a black version for $5 more.

https://www.amazon.com/BUREI-Stylish...7c626f9c64d1bb

_

_Just got the last green one. Great deal!! Thanks Rainshadow!! 

Sent from my Note_


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

NOT NOT A DEAL, lol! My Tisell Vintage Submersible "surfaced" yesterday and I've got to say it's quite a bargain at $230. Definitely lives up to all the hype I've read. I never really had much interest in owning an "homage watch", but all the aforementioned hype made me pull the trigger...and I'm quite glad I did. Is it the "perfect watch"? Nah, not quite. I had to burnish one of the end links to get it to properly seat into the lugs and there's some discoloration (that, or just thin paint application) on the 7 o'clock bezel indices. But some of the "big boy brands" can take a lesson from this watch regarding alignment qualities and some micros can learn something about bracelet quality. So far, time keeping has been pretty darn good at around -4 seconds in just under 24 hours. It looks like as of today, the Marine Diver models are already sold out, but these Vintage Subs still appear to be in stock. There are far worse ways of dumping $230.


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

double post


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Look great, how did you get it down to $230? Looking at their website and yours is my favorite model



dumberdrummer said:


> NOT NOT A DEAL, lol! My Tisell Vintage Submersible "surfaced" yesterday and I've got to say it's quite a bargain at $230. Definitely lives up to all the hype I've read. I never really had much interest in owning an "homage watch", but all the aforementioned hype made me pull the trigger...and I'm quite glad I did. Is it the "perfect watch"? Nah, not quite. I had to burnish one of the end links to get it to properly seat into the lugs and there's some discoloration (that, or just thin paint application) on the 7 o'clock bezel indices. But some of the "big boy brands" can take a lesson from this watch regarding alignment qualities and some micros can learn something about bracelet quality. So far, time keeping has been pretty darn good at around -4 seconds in just under 24 hours. It looks like as of today, the Marine Diver models are already sold out, but these Vintage Subs still appear to be in stock. There are far worse ways of dumping $230.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

MercifulFate said:


> Look great, how did you get it down to $230? Looking at their website and yours is my favorite model


Errrrrrr, I simply said "abracadabra", waived my magic wand and Poof!!!!.......$230!


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

LOL, was on another website that showed €300, thanks!


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

The Burei auto has a Seiko NH35A movement (hacking + hand wind).


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> The Burei auto has a Seiko NH35A movement (hacking + hand wind).


Incredible, for $50 that's a steal!


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> Hey, I made the list! I'm somebody!
> 
> Given how limited space is on a cruise ship, those shops wouldn't be there if someone wasn't buying those watches. I doubt your friend is alone.


A work associate bought a Tag on the last cruise he went on. He thought it was a god deal as well, until he got back to shore and had internet access again. I'm pretty confident the shops on those ships are counting on the fact that most people won't pay the ridiculous fees the cruise ships charge for marginal at best internet access.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Mother's Day Deal: Victorinox Alliance Mother of Pearl Dial Ladies Watch 241661, Swiss quartz, sapphire crystal, 38mm x 8mm, new, *$74* from Certified. Amazon: $98. eBay (after Certified): $117.
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...l-dial-leather-strap-ladies-watch-241661.html


Thanks, keep the womens deals coming. Still looking for good mothers day stuff.

Quick heads up, diameter is only 30mm


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

eBay seller* watchgooroo *is selling burgundy Nixon Rangers with countdown bezels for $40 new. Decent for a 100M watch with a 120-click countdown bezel (rare). No affiliation.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Invicta I-Force Automatic from watchgooroo, 42mm, 30m WR, stainless steel, exhibition back, Japanese SII movement, model 22948, not bad looking, *$48 incl. free shipping*. Next eBay price: $60. List: $695 (lol).

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Invicta-22...Steel-Black-Dial-Automatic-Watch/332540688352










Or in orange, model 23777, *$48 incl. free shipping*:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Invicta-23...Steel-Black-Dial-Automatic-Watch/332570820676


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

bolster said:


> eBay seller* watchgooroo *is selling burgundy Nixon Rangers with countdown bezels for $40 new. Decent for a 100M watch with a 120-click countdown bezel (rare). No affiliation.


If I'm going to buy a Nixon from watchgooroo, I'm going to buy this *$10* x-ray digital, 38mm, 100m WR. List: $60.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Nixon-Mens-A408-2041-00-Comp-Digital-All-Cobalt-Blue-A4082041/332551812550


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Orange Luminox Navy SEAL Colormark Tritium Watch - 45mm, Rubber Strap, *$160* at Sierra Trading Post. "almost gone". Looks like the 3059 model (orange), which is OOS at gooroo. New on eBay: $233. Also available in blue (which gooroo _does_ have for $155).

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/l...for-men~p~391ud/?filterString=s~mens-watches/


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

$79.99
Saphire Crystal worldtimer with alarm function
I got me one.









Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Keyzard said:


> A work associate bought a Tag on the last cruise he went on. He thought it was a god deal as well, until he got back to shore and had internet access again. I'm pretty confident the shops on those ships are counting on the fact that most people won't pay the ridiculous fees the cruise ships charge for marginal at best internet access.


So many sad stories.

There was, for a long time, some poor bastard on Gumtree trying to get rid of a gold plated Invicta for which they paid full price on a cruise ship. The listing has since gone from sad to tragic; the seller fell for a fake cheque scam. I suppose he never has to worry about his worthless watch again though.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Timex Expedition Analog Chronograph, Leather Nato Strap, Indiglo illumination, 42mm, 100m WR, *$40* at STP. Appears to be model TW4B04100 which is $65 at Amazon, *$45* on eBay.

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/t...for-men~p~435xh/?filterString=s~mens-watches/


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic, bracelet, black dial, H32455131, 37mm x 10mm, 50m WR, ETA 2824-2, sapphire crystal, exhibition case back, $422.50 clearance price at Ashford. *After EXTRA20 code: $338*. eBay: $430. OOS at Jomashop at $389.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/jazzmaster/viewmatic/H32455131.pid


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Ottski44 said:


> Heading over on my lunch hour. Thanks for the heads up!


Ok. They had a few nice pieces in inventory. A decent selection of Planet Oceans and Aqua Terras. They had a rail master aqua terra that was nice but I guess I didn't know the dial was printed and it left me feeling like it was 'cheap'. A lot of what they have left in inventory is 44mm and larger across the board. Ball selection had been picked through although there were a couple BMW themed pieces available. 2 Luminox and quite a few Carl Bucherer which I'd never seen in the flesh before and were quite nice. They had a Sub from the late 80's and a Paneri I forgot to get a price on. Here are a few pics of the highlights.








38.5 mm - $4,150. Never seen this in the flesh and was quite nice but a little chubby for my liking.

















for me this 42mm - $4,000 PO was the star of the show. Grey market price for AD piece.








really nice, although overhauled, Sub. Bracelet was in good condition - $5,900








didn't get a price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic, bracelet, black dial, H32455131, 37mm x 10mm, 50m WR, ETA 2824-2, sapphire crystal, exhibition case back, $422.50 clearance price at Ashford. *After EXTRA20 code: $338*. eBay: $430. OOS at Jomashop at $389.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/jazzmaster/viewmatic/H32455131.pid


I dig this. Pre-Powermatic 80 (or Cal. H-Whatever) movement, sub-40mm, sub-$350...now if only I didn't already have two watches incoming...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> View attachment 13106915
> 
> 
> View attachment 13106917


The 12 o'clock marker reminds me of this 









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

EL_GEEk said:


> The 12 o'clock marker reminds me of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cannot unsee ...

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

These Burei(s?) seems like an homage of the seagull military watches


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Invicta I-Force Automatic from watchgooroo, 42mm, 30m WR, stainless steel, exhibition back, Japanese SII movement, model 22948, not bad looking, *$48 incl. free shipping*. Next eBay price: $60. List: $695 (lol).
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Invicta-22...Steel-Black-Dial-Automatic-Watch/332540688352
> 
> ...


BostonCharlie are you trying to get in on Invicata cheapest watch winning band wagon?
Thank you for all the deals you post


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

MEzz said:


> These Burei(s?) seems like an homage of the seagull military watches


Because they're both green?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Bulova lunar pilot .... the other moon watch









266.99 inc shipping and on bracelet... if I didn't already have the strap version....

Bulova 96B258 Lunar Pilot Men's Chrono Steel Bracelet Watch https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/332630081592

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

The Bertucci Refurb site had a substantial update so check that out if you are looking at that brand http://www.bertucciwatches.com/Bertucci/certified.html

Anything marked 4-18 was added April of 2018 (code cracked).

A-2T On titanium bracelet grade B for $95. I can't find these on a bracelet new but the cheapest A-2T I found on eBay was $104









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Oris Artelier Regulateur at MD, 795 at Joma, 925 Amazon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horohollis (May 18, 2014)

Victorinox Chrono (Quartz) at Ashford for $86.00 (clearance priced)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

I believe this has been the price for a while. Plus currently an extra 20% off with EXTRA20. I think it was the same deal before with a different promo code.


Horohollis said:


> Victorinox Chrono (Quartz) at Ashford for $86.00 (clearance priced)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

USA BUYERS DEAL

I posted this in another thread but figure it's worth repeating here.

JuraWatches.co.uk has 25% off Eterna with code 'ETRN25' and some competitive prices (aside - I've been finding a lot of UK ADs lately who have much better prices, after conversion and removing VAT, than US ADs). Don't know how long the code is good.

Eterna Heritage Military 1939: ~$1300 shipped (-25% off coupon ETRN25, -20% VAT, +£20 shipping to US). 
https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/colle...a-watch-military-1939-1939-41-46-1298-etn-003

Other Eterna pieces available, but I think this is the lowest price I've seen for this piece - as an L.E., I don't think it ever made it to the gray market.


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

Don't know if they would honor it, but the Kontiki bronze manufacture would be about $2100 after deducting VAT and discount. They are only taking deposits on the website so you may have to call and ask.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Australian ebay

eBay 10% off Sitewide ($75 Min Spend) 10am - 2pm AEST Friday, May 4th code: *PADAWAN*
https://pages2.ebay.com.au/Buyer_coupons/padawan

Limit 2 transactions per person. Maximum of $300 discount (capped per transaction). Multiple items may be purchased in one transaction (up to a maximum of 10 items per transaction).

Australian ebay account, Australian PayPal required and Australian address as usual.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Citizen Avion now *$88* at Macy's with FRIEND 25% discount. Also, ebates shows 6% Macy's cash back. I'm guessing it has a manufacturer's warranty, since it's sold by Macy's. ~$99 elsewhere.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...h-45mm-aw1361-10h?ID=1504535&CategoryID=57386



BostonCharlie said:


> Maybe more of a bargain than a deal. Citizen Avion AW1361-10H, tan/red colorway available for ~$100 from a few sources. Eco-drive solar, 45mm x 12mm, 100m WR. List: $195.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Gone already at Macy's.



BostonCharlie said:


> Citizen Avion now *$88* at Macy's with FRIEND 25% discount. Also, ebates shows 6% Macy's cash back. I'm guessing it has a manufacturer's warranty, since it's sold by Macy's. ~$99 elsewhere.
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...h-45mm-aw1361-10h?ID=1504535&CategoryID=57386


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Rainshadow said:


> Gone already at Macy's.


It looks in stock to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Rainshadow said:


> Gone already at Macy's.


Macy's shows me a green light. I was able to add it to my cart, too:


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

BostonCharlie said:


> Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic, bracelet, black dial, H32455131, 37mm x 10mm, 50m WR, ETA 2824-2, sapphire crystal, exhibition case back, $422.50 clearance price at Ashford. *After EXTRA20 code: $338*. eBay: $430. OOS at Jomashop at $389.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/jazzmaster/viewmatic/H32455131.pid





Mr. James Duffy said:


> I dig this. Pre-Powermatic 80 (or Cal. H-Whatever) movement, sub-40mm, sub-$350...now if only I didn't already have two watches incoming...


I dig it too. I love the H-link bracelet--subtle but clever branding.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

The Citizen AW1361-10H is in stock at Macys.

Macys runs about $104 with shipping and tax. Amazon is about $105 shipped.

Pick your poison.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Citizen Avion now *$88* at Macy's with FRIEND 25% discount. Also, ebates shows 6% Macy's cash back. I'm guessing it has a manufacturer's warranty, since it's sold by Macy's. ~$99 elsewhere.
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...h-45mm-aw1361-10h?ID=1504535&CategoryID=57386


Hmm maybe I'll do the Ebates 12% boost for a Macy's egift card instead of taking the big fat check

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

mougino said:


> I don't know where the OP got it but they are on Ali Express:
> 
> Quartz version: Fashion BUREI Quartz Watch Men Military Outdoor Sports Luminous Dial Canvas Strap Waterproof Wristwatch Relogio Masculino *(US $43.00)* [from Ali Express]
> 
> ...





MEzz said:


> These Burei(s?) seems like an homage of the seagull military watches
> View attachment 13109095
> View attachment 13109097





justin86 said:


> Because they're both green?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Not at all. Similar case, hand, crown, rehaut design and layout. When I saw the Burei I immediately thought of the Sea-Gull. I'm in need of a "summer fun" watch, and I'd almost bite on the Burei but for the 50m WR and the pretty ridiculous shield logo at 12.


----------



## Cloudscape (Mar 11, 2018)

Anyone see any deals at Kohls? I have kohls cash that expires in a week and want to put it towards a moderately priced watch but I haven't seen anything that great even with the 20% off code.


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Not the biggest deal ever but the Walmart in Ankeny is closing the jewelry boat and everything in it is on clearance. A few basic g's for $50. Some timex for $20. And a bunch of low end Casio stuff for $10. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Slickdeals.net had a rebate for $25 GC when you spend $50. At Macy’s. I’m not sure it’s still live. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uniontex777 (Apr 5, 2013)

Macys deal for Orange and Blue diver itch.


----------



## Cloudscape (Mar 11, 2018)

Cloudscape said:


> Anyone see any deals at Kohls? I have kohls cash that expires in a week and want to put it towards a moderately priced watch but I haven't seen anything that great even with the 20% off code.


I found WATCHES10 which is 10% off and stacks with the 20% code. Hopefully someone finds something good.


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Wow, are these pages personalized by some algorithm??

Sorry if my information was incorrect for you.











Sporkboy said:


> It looks in stock to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

uniontex777 said:


> Macys deal for Orange and Blue diver itch.
> 
> View attachment 13110337


Not the best deal on the PADI.
I bought mine for $226 and regularly see them for less than $300


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> Hmm maybe I'll do the Ebates 12% boost for a Macy's egift card instead of taking the big fat check
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


These sound like cash back dark arts. How? What is the secret? My Google Fu isn't powerful enough to penetrate this mystery.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Rainshadow said:


> Wow, are these pages personalized by some algorithm??
> 
> Sorry if my information was incorrect for you.
> 
> View attachment 13110347


Looks like it's not available for European customers. Don't know why.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

*SRPC07 & SRPB51*

SRPC07 - $289- https://www.bonanza.com/listings/Ne...urai-Divers-Orange-Dial-Steel-Watch/581417026








SRPB51 - $289- https://www.bonanza.com/listings/Se...c-Dive-Watch-Stainless-Steel-SRPB51/585258344








Seemed like good prices to me at www.bonanza.com.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Peace N Time said:


> The Citizen AW1361-10H is in stock at Macys.
> 
> Macys runs about $104 with shipping and tax. Amazon is about $105 shipped.
> 
> Pick your poison.


This could help (I haven't tried this, myself). I wonder why it says "20% or 15% off"?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> This could help (I haven't tried this, myself). I wonder why it says "20% or 15% off"?


It is generally based on department. Some departments have 20 percent off (clothing) and others have 15 percent off (including jewelry and watches).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm new to ebates so I assumed this was normal. They sent me an email that my big fat check was processing and it had an offer to take an egift card in lieu of the cash. When you click through there are several retailers with varying "boosts". It says the egift card is instant so may come in handy with the current Macy's deals


BostonCharlie said:


> These sound like cash back dark arts. How? What is the secret? My Google Fu isn't powerful enough to penetrate this mystery.












Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Rainshadow said:


> Wow, are these pages personalized by some algorithm??
> 
> Sorry if my information was incorrect for you.
> 
> View attachment 13110347


No worries, we can only report what we see. I notice that your currency is in Euros. I am in the US, so maybe that is a key to the puzzle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Cadisen automatic with Seiko NH35A movt at Gearbest, 49.99$ with coupon *Cadisen2321.
*Advertised as sapphire crystal but I doubt it's anything but mineral.
Still, a pretty nice dress watch.

https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_993614.html?wid=1433363


----------



## Nessism (Dec 3, 2009)

Ottski44 said:


> *SRPC07 & SRPB51*
> 
> SRPC07 - $289- https://www.bonanza.com/listings/Ne...urai-Divers-Orange-Dial-Steel-Watch/581417026
> View attachment 13110447
> ...


Nice! I got a blue version a short while back from a seller through Amazon and like it a lot. It keeps great time, about a second or two per day, better than my Alpina w/SW-200 movement and my Glycine w/ETA 2824-2.

Love the textured dial on the black and blue version...but that ORANGE jobbie...ooh la la!


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Rolex is eye candy as usual.


Ottski44 said:


> Ok. They had a few nice pieces in inventory. A decent selection of Planet Oceans and Aqua Terras. They had a rail master aqua terra that was nice but I guess I didn't know the dial was printed and it left me feeling like it was 'cheap'. A lot of what they have left in inventory is 44mm and larger across the board. Ball selection had been picked through although there were a couple BMW themed pieces available. 2 Luminox and quite a few Carl Bucherer which I'd never seen in the flesh before and were quite nice. They had a Sub from the late 80's and a Paneri I forgot to get a price on. Here are a few pics of the highlights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

juderiverman said:


> Rolex is eye candy as usual.


Deal??

Posted in wrong thread


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Like Seiko recraft


JakeJD said:


> USA BUYERS DEAL
> 
> I posted this in another thread but figure it's worth repeating here.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

JustOneMoreWatch did an *extensive YouTube review of this one*, and confirmed that it's mineral glass.

Even so, it looks like quite a lot of watch for $49.99. Thanks for the post, Ipse!



Ipse said:


> Cadisen automatic with Seiko NH35A movt at Gearbest, 49.99$ with coupon *Cadisen2321.
> *Advertised as sapphire crystal but I doubt it's anything but mineral.
> Still, a pretty nice dress watch.
> 
> https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_993614.html?wid=1433363


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

juderiverman said:


> Like Seiko recraft
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


Uh, yeah. They're just like one in the same. SMH.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Deal??
> 
> Posted in wrong thread


Was listed at $5,900 from a clearance sale at a local Houston jeweler.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If I didn't have panda chronograph covered in my collection, I'd be all over this .... Upscale Time has the Mido Multifort automatic chronograph on bracelet, model M005.614.11.031.09, for $649.

https://www.upscaletime.com/product...0056141103109-automatic-mens-swiss-made-watch


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Gaaahhh! Why do I keep coming back to this thread? It's killing my wallet!


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Ottski44 said:


> *SRPC07 & SRPB51*
> 
> SRPC07 - $289- https://www.bonanza.com/listings/Ne...urai-Divers-Orange-Dial-Steel-Watch/581417026
> View attachment 13110447
> ...


Save yourself a few bucks and get the same watches from the same vendor on ebay.

Limor Jewelers (a brick and mortar jewelry store with whom I have no affiliation) is selling both of these watches on ebay. The Orange one is about $12 cheaper, and the black face is about $2 cheaper, plus you get the easy protection of ebay/paypal as a buyer. The initial price on ebay is $297.98 for the black face, but then you get a $10 discount in your cart with this vendor. Both Bonanza and ebay will charge you $1.99 CONUS shipping, so the ebay net is $289.97 vs Bonanza's total of 291.09.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/292544398689

The Orange SRPC07 starts off even cheaper than the black face, and you also get the $10 discount in your ebay cart, so you'll save even more on this one than Bonanza:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/302710075665


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Ebay with 15% off site wide is back again starting 5/4/2018 8AM PST.

CODE: PMAY4TH

5% off Chase Freedom via Paypal will yield more savings.

https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0504/64619.html?afepn=5337259887&rmvSB=true


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

sweet, I am itching for a samurai...


Peace N Time said:


> Ebay with 15% off site wide is back again starting 5/4/2018 8AM PST.


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Peace N Time said:


> Ebay with 15% off site wide is back again starting 5/4/2018 8AM PST.


And I was just about to buy a rangeman, guess I can wait

THANKS!

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

New low price Citizen BL1259-51X for $326 from Newegg sold by BrandNamesWatches (don't know about them, based on a cursory search they seem alright). Newegg is legit.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Ashford offers the Hamilton Men's Khaki Aviation Pilot Auto Chrono Watch Model: H64666135 for $699 via coupon code "DMHPILOT699"
https://www.ashford.com/us/H64666135.pid


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

Ottski44 said:


> *SRPC07 & SRPB51*
> 
> SRPC07 - $289- https://www.bonanza.com/listings/Ne...urai-Divers-Orange-Dial-Steel-Watch/581417026
> View attachment 13110447
> ...


Why did you do this to me!?!? You sent me on an hour long hunt that resulted in me 'ordering' this SRP773 for $218...

https://www.bonanza.com/listings/Au...-Automatic-Divers-200m-Watch-SRP773/538511307

I've never ordered through bonanza before...it says I have to wait for the seller to verify they can get the product, or something or other...and I'll get an e-mail in a day or two to complete the order? Have you ever heard of this??

Anyway, the Cheapest I could find this anywhere, including the great auction site, was $245, and I had yet to purchase a Seiko Diver, so...

Hopefully, the order goes through...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

The Hamilton Khaki H68311533 is at *US $227.05* on CreationWatches with extra coupon code *BSW25*.

Next best prices are $264 on eBay $325 on Amazon.










Stainless Steel Case ; Brown Leather Band ; Quartz Movement ; Scratch Resistant Sapphire Crystal ; Buckle Clasp ; 100 Meter Water Resistant

Case Diameter: 33mm ; Case Thickness: 10mm ; Band width: 18mm

Shipped in Hamilton watch box with all the watch documents. Extended two years worldwide warranty. Guaranteed 100% genuine and brand new.

Free worldwide DHL Priority delivery but VAT / Customs taxes will be due.

Nicolas


----------



## sla833 (Mar 25, 2018)

Peace N Time said:


> Ebay with 15% off site wide is back again starting 5/4/2018 8AM PST.


Do you happen to know the code? Asking for a friend...


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I also ordered an SRP773 and I'm waiting for the seller to confirm. This is my second attempt at using Bonanza. The first time did not go to well.

If this works, nice find and thanks to all involved.



InDNavVet said:


> Why did you do this to me!?!? You sent me on an hour long hunt that resulted in me 'ordering' this SRP773 for $218...
> 
> https://www.bonanza.com/listings/Au...-Automatic-Divers-200m-Watch-SRP773/538511307
> 
> ...


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

Ottski44 said:


> Was listed at $5,900 from a clearance sale at a local Houston jeweler.


$5900 for a Sub is a heck of a deal. Even used, thats still a good price.

I would never pay that for a watch. I would have to wrap it in multiple layers of bubble wrap with a tiny hole to see the time if I ever wore it outside of my house.


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

Drewdoog said:


> $5900 for a Sub is a heck of a deal. Even used, thats still a good price.
> 
> I would never pay that for a watch. I would have to wrap it in multiple layers of bubble wrap with a tiny hole to see the time if I ever wore it outside of my house.


Which is why I will never spend more than $500 on a watch. I know 'me', and you just described 'me' to a 'T'...I would never wear it. I would put it in some sort of custom-made, bullet-proof glass case (vacuum-sealed, of course, on a nuclear-powered, see-through automatic winder, with an electronic locking mechanism with the latest/highest encryption possible. Then, I would stare at it for about an hour a day...maybe more...

So, to me, that TOTALLY depletes the purpose of a watch; they are made to be worn, and if I am too worried about ruining it, well...


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

mannal said:


> I also ordered an SRP773 and I'm waiting for the seller to confirm. This is my second attempt at using Bonanza. The first time did not go to well.
> 
> If this works, nice find and thanks to all involved.


I'm going to assume it does not; the price is too good, IMO. Oh well, it was worth the try, eh...let me know if your's works; I'll do the same.

So, from your reply, it sounds like this is standard operating procedure for Bonanza; not a fan. If I decide to purchase something...If a site OFFERS something...it should be available. If this doesn't go through, I won't try again on this site.


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

mougino said:


> The Hamilton Khaki H68311533 is at *US $227.05* on CreationWatches with extra coupon code *BSW25*.
> 
> Next best prices are $264 on eBay $325 on Amazon.
> 
> ...


It's probably not a bad deal, but it's a ladies quartz watch. Bottom of the line from Hamilton.


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

...and the sickness continues...

https://www.watches2u.com/flash-deals.html

I just picked up two Rotary Swiss Made variants -- one Aquaspeed on a Metal Bracelet for $94, and one Les Originales for $65. Both Quartz, of course. The Aquaspeed I ALMOST purchased on Ashford...the Leather Strap, and thus, less expensive variant, for $125, which was a good deal...but on the bracelet for $94???

There are tons more...including Automatics for right around $200, plus Thomas Tompions for a little over $100, but as I do not know anything about the Tompions, I passed on those--they look primarily like more of a newer fashion brand.

I know Rotary has somewhat of a 'troubled' history, now being owned by an Asian group, but they still make Swiss pieces, and they have history, so I'm comfortable with that...plus, I like the styling on the Aquaspeed.


----------



## oldrock427 (Feb 20, 2018)

Skipped the drama and ordered my _SRPC07 from Amazon. $295 and it is already here

_


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

AreaTrend has dropped prices on their retro JP1060 Aqualand Promaster ana-digis with depth gauges. 47mm x 15mm (per Creation). A stainless ana-digi diver with screw back case, depth gauge and other goodies, this watch would cost a fortune in Casio G-Shock world. And you can't out-funk these looks. One down-side: small lug width.

These are all eBay listings, so when that 15% discount lands you can save more.

Orange dial, rubber strap, JP1060-01Y, *$139* (Creation: $210; List: $437):
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Mens-JP1060-01Y-Silver-Rubber-Automatic-Dress-Watch/142512822566










Sunburst black dial, rubber strap, JP1060-01L, *$152* (Previously: $169. List: $452):
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Mens-Promaster-JP1060-01L-Black-Silicone-Quartz-Diving-Watch/132334796635









Orange dial, bracelet, JP1060-52Y, *$198* (List: $695):
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Me...inless-Steel-Plated-Diving-Watch/132333560073









*Full lume dial* (not shown here), rubber strap, JP1060-01W, *$155* (List: $495):
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Me...llow-Rubber-Quartz-Diving-Watch-/142420364157


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Peace N Time said:


> Ebay with 15% off site wide is back again starting 5/4/2018 8AM PST.


Where'd you see this? I got nothing on the site or in the app.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Bruce R said:


> It's probably not a bad deal, but it's a ladies quartz watch. Bottom of the line from Hamilton.


Sorry about that, I didn't know it was a men's watch only thread. Coupon code *BSW25* is valid on a selection of 95 watch models, mainly men's watches (including Seiko, Citizen, Casio and various other brands).

Nicolas


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

mougino said:


> Sorry about that, I didn't know it was a men's watch only thread. Coupon code *BSW25* is valid on a selection of 95 watch models, mainly men's watches (including Seiko, Citizen, Casio and various other brands).
> 
> Nicolas


Nicolas, I hope you are being sarcastic (I always find it hard to read sarcasm).
Thank you for sharing the Hamilton deal.
All watch deals are welcome


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

3 interesting new entries at MD

EDIT: pls note the following for the Sturmanskie : "Due to the sensitive nature of shipping knives internationally, we can only ship this knife to select countries. "
EDIT 2: MD sometimes is LOL, again Sturmanskie, it should be the Heritage Arctic series though Polar is not that off...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

sla833 said:


> Do you happen to know the code? Asking for a friend...


The code is PMAY4TH

Edited original post for code and link.


----------



## Hurc85 (Jan 29, 2018)

Ebay code is PMAY4TH. 15% off $50+ up to $100 dollar discount. It’s valid 8am PST to 4 pm PST. I tried it and it satook d the code wasn’t ready yet so should be good in an hour or so. Happy Friday and may the 4th be with you.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Peace N Time said:


> The code is PMAY4TH
> 
> Edited original post for code and link.


Thanks! Max discount of $100 this time per the graphic, but the fine print says $50. Hopefully that's just recycled text in the fine print.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

I was going to jump on this one myself, but just talked myself out of it (too many watches!).

This seller has the Todd Snyder exclusive Timex Military Olive Green with one of the coolest colorways Timex has ever made. Same price as Todd Snyder, but you'll snag it for 15% off with the coupon. 4 available as of this writing.

$138 - 15% = *$117.30* shipped free. Standard external cashback and ebay bucks also apply.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TIMEX-TODD-SNYDER-MENS-THE-MILITARY-WATCH/263512789128?var=562542015600










Note: They also have the Black variant for $79 - 15% = $67.15. Don't be confused by the photo -- it is incorrect. The Black looks like this:


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

JakeJD said:


> Thanks! Max discount of $100 this time per the graphic, but the fine print says $50. Hopefully that's just recycled text in the fine print.


$50 is the min purchase.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Anonimo Men's Sailor Black Leather Strap Swiss Automatic Watch AM-2000.02.012.A01, $679 from Sigmatime on eBay. *After 15% PMAY4TH discount: $579*. $680 at Gemnation. Jomashop: $941. Next eBay price: $1,251. List: $3,900.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Anonimo-Me...-Automatic-Watch-AM200002012A01-/201789000057


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Canceled mine.



InDNavVet said:


> I'm going to assume it does not; the price is too good, IMO. Oh well, it was worth the try, eh...let me know if your's works; I'll do the same.
> 
> So, from your reply, it sounds like this is standard operating procedure for Bonanza; not a fan. If I decide to purchase something...If a site OFFERS something...it should be available. If this doesn't go through, I won't try again on this site.


----------



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

Ipse said:


> Cadisen automatic with Seiko NH35A movt at Gearbest, 49.99$ with coupon *Cadisen2321.
> *Advertised as sapphire crystal but I doubt it's anything but mineral.
> Still, a pretty nice dress watch.
> 
> https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_993614.html?wid=1433363


Thank you! 55.33 usd shipped to the door in canada with insurance. Good deal considering a reasonable movement for the price.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Quick mostly worthless note: I own this watch and bought it from this same seller about a year ago for around the same price. There is an interesting history behind the brand (started mostly by former Panerai folks that didn't want to leave Italy) and the watch is good quality. I don't give it enough wrist time (I've probably had it on about 3 times) because it does wear a bit large. I suspect at some point I'll flip it for a Panerai but it's unique enough to fill a spot in your collection if you like the look and size. No worries about the seller- watch was as-advertised.



BostonCharlie said:


> Anonimo Men's Sailor Black Leather Strap Swiss Automatic Watch AM-2000.02.012.A01, $679 from Sigmatime on eBay. *After 15% PMAY4TH discount: $579 (if max $100) or $629 (if max $50)*. $680 at Gemnation. Jomashop: $941. Next eBay price: $1,251. List: $3,900.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Anonimo-Me...-Automatic-Watch-AM200002012A01-/201789000057


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

mannal said:


> Canceled mine.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/2327536661...il&pgrp=main:email&e=op&mchn=em&s=ci&mail=sys

Re-ordered here.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Peace N Time said:


> $50 is the min purchase.


Oh, thanks. Guess I Tom Glancy'd that.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks for the eBay deal. I ordered the Bulova Moonwatch


----------



## Gorem (Apr 22, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Anonimo Men's Sailor Black Leather Strap Swiss Automatic Watch AM-2000.02.012.A01, $679 from Sigmatime on eBay. *After 15% PMAY4TH discount: $579 (if max $100) or $629 (if max $50)*. $680 at Gemnation. Jomashop: $941. Next eBay price: $1,251. List: $3,900.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Anonimo-Me...-Automatic-Watch-AM200002012A01-/201789000057


the biggest problem with this watch is that it's very difficult to find the tools for the strap change.

Is using hex screw


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

mannal said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2327536661...il&pgrp=main:email&e=op&mchn=em&s=ci&mail=sys
> 
> Re-ordered here.


Did you use the new %15 off code?


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Solid Junks reference here. Guessing 99% of people missed that.



JakeJD said:


> Oh, thanks. Guess I Tom Glancy'd that.


----------



## sergiol652 (Mar 9, 2017)

I have this one but with a black leather strap. I have only seen brown straps on all advertising of this model. It's a great watch with great power reserve.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Peace N Time said:


> $50 is the min purchase.


It should also be high listed that the eBay code is only with a valid address in US, Canada, Caribbean etc - dang

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Yes, I used it to bring it down to $208.25

Thanks for looking out!



mplsabdullah said:


> Did you use the new %15 off code?


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Someone buy these so I wont. Seiko SRP481 Baby Ice Monster for 163 with the eBay code. Looks to be slightly cheaper than a deal posted back in April

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-5-Spor...185109&hash=item33cc58677a:g:U-cAAOSwTM5Y7dJl


BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko 5 Sports Baby Ice Monster Automatic SRP481K1, 43mm x 11mm, 100m WR, 4R36 movement (per Jomashop), *$175* shipped from Singapore. eBay: $276. Amazon: $464. Jomashop (with nice photos): OOS at $167. List: $395.
> 
> https://www.chronograph-divers.com/seiko-srp481k1/


Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

mougino said:


> The Hamilton Khaki H68311533 is at *US $227.05* on CreationWatches with extra coupon code *BSW25*.
> 
> Next best prices are $264 on eBay $325 on Amazon.
> 
> ...


it's quartz, and it's 33mm?


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Peace N Time said:


> The code is PMAY4TH
> 
> Edited original post for code and link.


I thank you...but my wallet doesn't 
Had to cave in and get a Boldr Explorer GMT that I was eyeballing for a while.

So many summer watches now and the season only lasts for 2.5 months in Canada


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

mannal said:


> Yes, I used it to bring it down to $208.25
> 
> Thanks for looking out!


Np. It was supposed to go live yet however after you posted I checked and sure enough it was live.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

This eBay seller (purchasedirect) has the Oris Artix Blue 39mm on bracelet on sale for $679 shipped free. With today's code PMAY4TH, take $100 off for *$579* out the door. Not bad at all.

MyGiftShop has it for $741 and Jomashop Ebay has it for $748.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIS-01-73...-Mens-Artix-Blue-Automatic-Watch/323222452872

The purchasedirect photo is the stock Oris pic and it sucks -- here is Joma's photo, which is a better representation of the blue:


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Seiko SNZH57 for $99.44 with eBay code

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152966005870








Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## northraleigh24 (Jan 5, 2015)

Ossamanity said:


> Thanks for the eBay deal. I ordered the Bulova Moonwatch


I did too. I was on the fence about the Bulova moon watch but I couldn't pass on it for $226.94. Great deal.


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Double post


----------



## interesting2watch (Aug 27, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> Someone buy these so I wont. Seiko SRP481 Baby Ice Monster for 163 with the eBay code. Looks to be slightly cheaper than a deal posted back in April
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-5-Spor...185109&hash=item33cc58677a:g:U-cAAOSwTM5Y7dJl
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


thanks for this!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Amuthini said:


> it's quartz, and it's 33mm?


Yes, women watch. Read up


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

justin86 said:


> Seiko SNZH57 for $99.44 with eBay code
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152966005870
> View attachment 13112437
> ...


My wife is going to hate you, but I thank you. I've been meaning to pick one of these up for a while, under $100 is enough that I can pull the trigger and not get yelled at.


----------



## interesting2watch (Aug 27, 2017)

tempting to go for this...!


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

mannal said:


> Canceled mine.


Me too, LOL. Wife put the kibosh on any more watches, and I know I would never sell it if I had it...the others I bought??? The Rotary's?? Yeah, I might sell those at some point.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

eBay deal: Citizen Eco-Drive (solar) Men's BY0106-55H A-T Atomic Chronograph Two-Tone 44mm Watch, 200m WR, sapphire crystal, Mfg. Refurb. w/ 2 year "U.S. Warranty", which means the warranty is for U.S. buyers, only. $200 before discount. *$170 after PMAY4TH 15% discount*. Next (new) eBay price: $255 pre-discount ($216 after discount). List: $725. 30 day returns.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Ec...Chronograph-Two-Tone-44mm-Watch-/262987404317










Also available in silver for $220 before discount:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Ec...hed-Chronograph-Alarm-44mm-Watch/262982160978


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

ctentzeras said:


> My wife is going to hate you, but I thank you. I've been meaning to pick one of these up for a while, under $100 is enough that I can pull the trigger and not get yelled at.


...and my first Seiko 5 is ordered as well!
Got the all black version though - just can't see myself wearing the gold toned version as much.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

I went for an skx011 that I've been wanting forever using the ebay code... It came out to $165 shipped from seller watch-code. 1% back from eBates as well...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SKX011J-SK...m=222857139341&_trksid=p2046732.c100040.m2060


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> This eBay seller (purchasedirect) has the Oris Artix Blue 39mm on bracelet on sale for $679 shipped free. With today's code PMAY4TH, take $100 off for *$579* out the door. Not bad at all.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIS-01-73...-Mens-Artix-Blue-Automatic-Watch/323222452872


This is a screaming deal for this watch. I own it-- it's my business-casual-plus watch that I wear to work almost every day. It's really finely finished and the bracelet is awesome.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Ever since receiving my Ancon Challenger, I've been bitten by the bronze bug. In searching for my next possible acquisition, I came across the Zoretto Indy and wouldn't ya know, they're currently on sale via their own website! Quite a well spec'd piece, including a domed sapphire crystal and a 9015 engine.....all for just $399, shipping included! That's cheaper than most other bronze options running NH35 or Chinese movements. Now, if I pull the trigger....which color dial? I think I've got it narrowed down, as my Ancon is green and seeing as that I'm pretty sure I'll add a C. Ward Trident bronze down the road (which has the blue dial as the only option), that leaves me with the Wesley Snipes approved "Always bet on black"! Zoretto


----------



## 0elcid0 (Nov 19, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> Thanks for the eBay deal. I ordered the Bulova Moonwatch


Thanks for the deal.
I have also bought one.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bulova Accutron II Men's 96B212 Surveyor Quartz Blue Dial 41mm, *new*, blue/turquise strap, $110 before discount, *$93.50* *after PMAY4TH 15% discount. *Next eBay price: $135 refurbished. Amazon: $180.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...eyor-Quartz-Blue-Dial-41mm-Watch/263651131984


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

NOT A DEAL
Am I the only one intrigued that eBay has been more than generous with 15-20% coupons lately? I can count at least 4 since February - maybe I'm even missing one or two.
A few questions pop up:
a) are they losing business to Alibaba and Amazon and fighting back with concessions?
b) are they deliberately trying to ruin me?


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Looks like Ebay extended the time from 4PM to 7PM PST to use the coupon.


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Ever since receiving my Ancon Challenger, I've been bitten by the bronze bug. In searching for my next possible acquisition, I came across the Zoretto Indy and wouldn't ya know, they're currently on sale via their own website! Quite a well spec'd piece, including a domed sapphire crystal and a 9015 engine.....all for just $399, shipping included! That's cheaper than most other bronze options running NH35 or Chinese movements. Now, if I pull the trigger....which color dial? I think I've got it narrowed down, as my Ancon is green and seeing as that I'm pretty sure I'll add a C. Ward Trident bronze down the road (which has the blue dial as the only option), that leaves me with the Wesley Snipes approved "Always bet on black"! Zoretto


Might want to check out the new Archimede bronze pilot. Hot watch of you have a fetish for bronze.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> Thanks for the eBay deal. I ordered the Bulova Moonwatch


I did the same thing. What a steal!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

A. eBay's growth trajectory hasn't changed. Gross merchandise value (not eBay's revenue, which is approx 8-9% of GMV) has been growing at low single digit rates, year over year, for many years. So it's slow and steady; and yes, a far slower growth rate than Amazon's at over 30% so eBay is losing market share to Amazon. But that's not new.

Remember that eBay spun off PayPal in 2015 and got a new CEO, Devin Wenig, in the process. My theory is that after Mr. Wenig got a handle on the state of things, he is taking aggressive measures to reignite growth. Exhibit A is the announcement that eBay is phasing out its exclusive relationship with PayPal. The new payment partner, Adyen, surely promised eBay a bigger share of the 3-4% PayPal currently absorbs from each transaction.

B. Yes 



Ipse said:


> NOT A DEAL
> Am I the only one intrigued that eBay has been more than generous with 15-20% coupons lately? I can count at least 4 since February - maybe I'm even missing one or two.
> A few questions pop up:
> a) are they losing business to Alibaba and Amazon and fighting back with concessions?
> b) are they deliberately trying to ruin me?


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Citizen Grand Classic NB3010-52A = $498.95 with code PMAY4TH

Citizen Grand Classic NB3010-52A


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Not the lowest price I have seen but not bad for Macy's. eBates 6%
https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...kclickid_863c8f5f-33f8-46b9-a40d-945651d78ed9
Bonus $29.99 Diamond Accent Necklace with qualifying purchase of $25 or more! Bonus value of $200. One bonus per order while supplies last. Ends May 13th, 2018.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

mannal said:


> Not the lowest price I have seen but not bad for Macy's. eBates 6%
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...kclickid_863c8f5f-33f8-46b9-a40d-945651d78ed9
> Bonus $29.99 Diamond Accent Necklace with qualifying purchase of $25 or more! Bonus value of $200. One bonus per order while supplies last. Ends May 13th, 2018.


$217 on eBay with the code for the next 20ish mins

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

thanx for the ebay code posts.. I have been SKX009less for a little bit due to misadventure.. don't ask..

ordered new 009 on bracelet


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Peace N Time said:


> Looks like Ebay extended the time from 4PM to 7PM PST to use the coupon.


And I was so busy filling up my cart that I goofed up and let it expire. Dammit.


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Elkins45 said:


> And I was so busy filling up my cart that I goofed up and let it expire. Dammit.


I was finally going to grab a Sarb 033 and the seller was away and I missed ... well my wallet thanks me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)

InDNavVet said:


> Why did you do this to me!?!? You sent me on an hour long hunt that resulted in me 'ordering' this SRP773 for $218...
> 
> https://www.bonanza.com/listings/Au...-Automatic-Divers-200m-Watch-SRP773/538511307
> 
> ...


Let me know if it does, please. I placed an "order" for this watch at the same price back in March and never heard from the seller (even after sending it a message). I feel like I just wasted my time on Bananza


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

InDNavVet said:


> Which is why I will never spend more than $500 on a watch. I know 'me', and you just described 'me' to a 'T'...I would never wear it. I would put it in some sort of custom-made, bullet-proof glass case (vacuum-sealed, of course, on a nuclear-powered, see-through automatic winder, with an electronic locking mechanism with the latest/highest encryption possible. Then, I would stare at it for about an hour a day...maybe more...
> 
> So, to me, that TOTALLY depletes the purpose of a watch; they are made to be worn, and if I am too worried about ruining it, well...


I'm the exact same way. I don't think I own any watch that I paid over $500 for. And even so, I have several special or limited editions, and a few discontinued watch models. Those almost never see the light of day. I'm just too worried about damaging them. I wore my limited edition star bar cocktail time out ONCE and my whole day consisted of worrying about damaging it by accident. I still love the watch and plan to keep it, but it sucks that I can't even enjoy wearing it out. For these watches even a strap change fills me with anxiety.

And even concerning the watches that I own that are actually kind of "expensive" ... I always bought used and already a little dinged up. I have a couple of swiss watches with MSRP near over 1k, but they were bought for less than half price due to cosmetic defects. I sort of prefer them to be dinged up already because then I won't obsess over dinging them again.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

I'll join the chorus on this one: Life is better lived; watches, better worn. I want my watches to be my companions, not my museum pieces.

And yet, so much of it is mental, isn't it? If you're not planning on selling a watch, why not let it decrease in potential resale value in exchange for an increase in actual sentimental value? You can't take it with you (when you die), after all. And if you're passing it to the next generation, isn't the appeal of that transition the passing on of an emotional torch? I'd much rather inherit a somewhat beat up watch that my father wore often than a pristine one he kept in a safe and pulled out to look at every so often.

I don't have any easy answers, just voicing the questions that spring to mind upon reading your post.



flypanam said:


> I'm the exact same way. I don't think I own any watch that I paid over $500 for. And even so, I have several special or limited editions, and a few discontinued watch models. Those almost never see the light of day. I'm just too worried about damaging them. I wore my limited edition star bar cocktail time out ONCE and my whole day consisted of worrying about damaging it by accident. I still love the watch and plan to keep it, but it sucks that I can't even enjoy wearing it out. For these watches even a strap change fills me with anxiety.
> 
> And even concerning the watches that I own that are actually kind of "expensive" ... I always bought used and already a little dinged up. I have a couple of swiss watches with MSRP near over 1k, but they were bought for less than half price due to cosmetic defects. I sort of prefer them to be dinged up already because then I won't obsess over dinging them again.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Orient is having a 35% off sale. 
THANKSMOM is the code...I tested it and it is working:
www.orientwatchusa.com

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

mannal said:


> Not the lowest price I have seen but not bad for Macy's. eBates 6%
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...kclickid_863c8f5f-33f8-46b9-a40d-945651d78ed9
> Bonus $29.99 Diamond Accent Necklace with qualifying purchase of $25 or more! Bonus value of $200. One bonus per order while supplies last. Ends May 13th, 2018.


"I love you so much I got you this beautiful necklace. It even came with a cheap $29 bonus watch for me!"

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Bulova Accutron II Men's 96B212 Surveyor Quartz Blue Dial 41mm, *new*, blue/turquise strap, $110 before discount, *$93.50* *after PMAY4TH 15% discount. *Next eBay price: $135 refurbished. Amazon: $180.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...eyor-Quartz-Blue-Dial-41mm-Watch/263651131984


I have one of these and love it. But I really dislike the bright blue leather strap. I wear mine on an aftermarket stainless bracelet, 22 mm lug size.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

This new baby on MD I would have ordered myself but my 6inch wrist shouted back a NO NO NO
Price of 84.99$ when 6 are sold








Specs

Harding
Miyota 8215 21-J automatic movement
Hand winding compatible
21,600 bph
Power reserve: 40 hrs
Crystal: Mineral with anti-reflective coating
Case width: 46 mm
Case thickness: 13.5 mm
Lug width: 24 mm
Lug-to-lug width: 54.5 mm
Water resistance: 100 m (330 ft)
Included

3-year manufacturer's warranty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duhok (Feb 6, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> Orient is having a 35% off sale.
> THANKSMOM is the code...I tested it and it is working:
> www.orientwatchusa.com


Not working on Mako II USA! :-(


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

mannal said:


> Not the lowest price I have seen but not bad for Macy's. eBates 6%
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...kclickid_863c8f5f-33f8-46b9-a40d-945651d78ed9
> Bonus $29.99 Diamond Accent Necklace with qualifying purchase of $25 or more! Bonus value of $200. One bonus per order while supplies last. Ends May 13th, 2018.


https://slickdeals.net/f/11547855-e...ebate-free-store-pickup?src=SiteSearchV2Algo1

$25 GC with purchase

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

tennesseean_87 said:


> https://slickdeals.net/f/11547855-e...ebate-free-store-pickup?src=SiteSearchV2Algo1
> 
> $25 GC with purchase
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's Cocktail Time for me too!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

duhok said:


> Not working on Mako II USA! :-(


I didn't make an order but tested it on the Saturation Diver and it seemed to be working yesterday - sorry


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

duhok said:


> Not working on Mako II USA! :-(


Their coupons hardly ever do.


----------



## duhok (Feb 6, 2017)

JakeJD said:


> Their coupons hardly ever do.


Actually the *30OFF* works on it, but was hoping the new one with extra 5% would too!


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

Fossil has some good deals on sale straps + extra 25% w code *WVGLNMN *


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

BTerry2233 said:


> Fossil has some good deals on sale straps + extra 25% w code *WVGLNMN *


Code not working for me. Any caveats?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

batmansk6 said:


> Code not working for me. Any caveats?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Minimum IQ


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

batmansk6 said:


> Code not working for me. Any caveats?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Minimum IQ


----------



## Sir Thomas (Apr 10, 2018)

Massdrop is doing the Wolf Viceroy series of winders at the moment starting at $189


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Minimum IQ


so it works for you?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

taike said:


> so it works for you?


I'm just joking. Any time I hear "caveats" I get sarcastic.


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> Code not working for me. Any caveats?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


checked the code before I posted it, possible it was a single use 
sorry about that


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Robotaz said:


> Minimum IQ


You win this round robotaz

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

BTerry2233 said:


> checked the code before I posted it, possible it was a single use
> sorry about that


No worries. Think it may have been for regular priced items only.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

FOSSIL - from what i understand, its a one time use personal code.
BUT - there is a "forward to your friend" code as well. mine is WV9Z5GK, feel free to use it.

Also, the website prompted me to sign up for newsletter for 25 off so you might also get that one...

Enjoy.

for me, as ussual, there are NO 20mm straps i would buy :-/ and ive got too many 22 the last time


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

speaking of which, you can also use my personal code (or at least try) QZG7555


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

worked on clearance as well 
worth checking your email if you get stuff from fossil


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

batmansk6 said:


> No worries. Think it may have been for regular priced items only.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Worked for me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

(Better deal below). LE Seiko Blue Lagoon Turtle SRPB11J, new from Singapore seller I just stumbled across, *$612.77*. Free shipping is an option, or pay $29 for FedEx. LE box is $30 extra. "In stock". eBay: one listing, "back order", for $780. There _are_ *non-J* listings on eBay starting at *$639* with shipping.

https://vinwatches.com/product/seiko-prospex-blue-lagoon-automatic-divers-200m-japan-made-srpb11-srpb11j1-srpb11j-mens-watch/
*UPDATE:* NZWatches also has the J-version on sale for *609 USD* + S&H. "In stock":
http://www.nzwatches.com/seiko-prospex-turtle-blue-lagoon-ltd-automatic-watch-srpb11j1-srpb11-with-extra-strap.html
*UPDATE 2:* NZWatches seems to also be RedDeerWatches, where it is *565 USD*. Free shipping w/ tracking (to Texas) available, or pay $19 for faster service. J-model, includes extra strap and limited edition box. Ships from Hong Kong (just like NZWatches). "In stock":
http://www.reddeerwatches.com/seiko-prospex-turtle-blue-lagoon-ltd-automatic-watch-srpb11j1-srpb11-with-extra-strap.html
NZWatches a/k/a RedDeerWatches has some good WUS reviews here.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko 5 Sports. diver-style bezel, black dial, day & date, bracelet, 7s36 movement, 42mm x 12mm, exhibition back, model SNZF57K, *$83*. Shipped from Singapore. 143 USD on Rakuten Global. "In stock".

https://vinwatches.com/product/seik...23-jewels-snzf57-snzf57k1-snzf57k-mens-watch/

(Photo from NZWatches, where it's OOS at 186 USD


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Hard to find: Seiko "Stargate" Superior Automatic Diver's 200M Sport Watch SKZ325K1, new. Cool looks and what appears to be a domed hardlex crystal, it has 200m WR but just the 7s36 movement. Screw-down crown and 44mm x 15mm (per Watchsleuth). *$299*. "In stock". No eBay listing.

WUS review with photos here. Watchsleuth writeup here.

BUY Seiko Superior Automatic Divers 200M Sport Watch SKZ325K1, SKZ325 - Buy Watches Online | SEIKO Red Deer Watches


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

More of a bargain than a deal: Zeno Swiss Quartz Stainless T25 Tritium Diver, sapphire crystal, 44mm x 14mm, 200m WR, screw down crown, screw back case, fabric strap, model 6709-515Q-A17. Not sure what the bezel is made of. List: $695.

A few colorways available from Gemnation for *$230*:
http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Zeno/Divers/Strap-Fabric/watches.html?sortBy=Popularity

Or *$229* from sigmatime on eBay:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od...t=0&_from=R40&_nkw=zeno+fabric+strap&_sacat=0

Here's an example:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Macys has Seiko Cocktail time for $255


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

Not a deal, but a great watch on KS in the final stages. NH35, handmade leather strap, sapphire crystal, 2nd watch on KS. $252.

The Advance Automatic: Ignition Timing Themed Watch, via @Kickstarter https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/aevumtime/the-advance-automatic-ignition-timing-themed-watch

8 hours left, reached funding, but and addl CAD1000 gives everybody a nylon strap as well. Another 1000 gives a watch roll.









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Novi said:


> Not a deal, but a great watch on KS in the final stages. NH35, handmade leather strap, sapphire crystal, 2nd watch on KS. $252.
> 
> The Advance Automatic: Ignition Timing Themed Watch, via @Kickstarter https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/aevumtime/the-advance-automatic-ignition-timing-themed-watch
> 
> ...


The light blue is the tits

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

batmansk6 said:


> The light blue is the tits
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I was thinking light blue lately, but then got an open spot on the Enthusiast kit for dark blue. And that strap is also 'tits'.

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Hard to find: Seiko "Stargate" Superior Automatic Diver's 200M Sport Watch SKZ325K1, new. Cool looks and what appears to be a domed hardlex crystal, it has 200m WR but just the 7s36 movement. Screw-down crown and 44mm x 15mm (per Watchsleuth). *$299*. "In stock". No eBay listing.
> 
> WUS review with photos here. Watchsleuth writeup here.
> 
> BUY Seiko Superior Automatic Divers 200M Sport Watch SKZ325K1, SKZ325 - Buy Watches Online | SEIKO Red Deer Watches


Can someone just buy these so that I wouldn't cave in!

Seriously a good find, my friend. The gen 1 Stargates were really legendary. Gen 2, though with the upgraded movements, not so with their cyclops.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Ok that's it. I caved. Stargate.....incoming! See you on the other side!


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Live report from Massdrop:
1st new entry









2nd new entry









5 volunteers needed to reach price of 179.99 $

PS: I'd be curious how many here order the Citizen which is limited to 45 and I thinks it's a good deal for a "classic". I was no 4 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duhok (Feb 6, 2017)

This is probably the best deal you can get on Miyota's top movement, the *9110 automatic* with power reserve, but I guess they only ship to Germany (or Europe maybe?) .... Luckily got one delivered to my friend in Germany, who is visiting Canada tomorrow, so will get the watch too! b-)

The brand is Meister Anker, a German I assume.

Anyway here it is at *KLINGEL*: https://www.klingel.de/herren-automatikuhr-meister-anker-974749/

PRICE is only 120 Euros or *$145 USD









*It did not say anything about it being Miyota 9110, but based on the dial and jewels numbers, I was sure. Confirmed when received Friday!


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

MrMajestyk said:


> Live report from Massdrop:
> 
> 2nd new entry
> 
> ...


Wow, that Nighthawk drop ended fast, all gone now. Good find though.


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

Slant said:


> Wow, that Nighthawk drop ended fast, all gone now. Good find though.


I'm glad. Was gonna have a think on that one later, and now I luckily don't have to 

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

So, just received this yesterday...took about a week, as they had to go through Amazon for stock, LOL. Not sure how that works, but anyway, Certified Watch Store is still selling these babies for $57.99...









https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...dial-silicone-strap-unisex-watch-sutr403.html

Yeah, it's Acrylic Crystal, but a Sistem 51 Automatic for under $60 is a steal, IMO. Good size too...not one of their midget 34mm version watches.

If you want something a little more 'robust' from the Sistem line, they are selling for $30 more, which is still a great deal, the Swatch Irony Sistem Kaki Green Dial Stainless Steel Unisex Watch YIS407GB

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...al-stainless-steel-unisex-watch-yis407gb.html

If these have already been posted...sorry. Still fairly new to the board, and hey, everyoe can use a reminder every now and then, right?

Cheers!

And BTW, anyone who can help me 'shrink' the size of my pictures, that would be great. I have a Google Pixel, which is awesome, but when I save the pictures, and try to shrink them in pain, it just doesn't seem to work...ugh...sorry for the size...


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

flypanam said:


> I'm the exact same way. I don't think I own any watch that I paid over $500 for. And even so, I have several special or limited editions, and a few discontinued watch models. Those almost never see the light of day. I'm just too worried about damaging them. I wore my limited edition star bar cocktail time out ONCE and my whole day consisted of worrying about damaging it by accident. I still love the watch and plan to keep it, but it sucks that I can't even enjoy wearing it out. For these watches even a strap change fills me with anxiety.
> 
> And even concerning the watches that I own that are actually kind of "expensive" ... I always bought used and already a little dinged up. I have a couple of swiss watches with MSRP near over 1k, but they were bought for less than half price due to cosmetic defects. I sort of prefer them to be dinged up already because then I won't obsess over dinging them again.


Glad I'm not the only one...thought I was weird or something! LOL!


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

InDNavVet said:


> So, just received this yesterday...took about a week, as they had to go through Amazon for stock, LOL. Not sure how that works, but anyway, Certified Watch Store is still selling these babies for $57.99...
> 
> View attachment 13116991


All I see is this:


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

I sincerely doubt that the movement is miyota.
They ship only to Germany because they are owned by a mail order company.
https://watch-wiki.org/index.php?title=Meister-Anker


duhok said:


> This is probably the best deal you can get on Miyota's top movement, the *9110 automatic* with power reserve, but I guess they only ship to Germany (or Europe maybe?) .... Luckily got one delivered to my friend in Germany, who is visiting Canada tomorrow, so will get the watch too! b-)
> 
> The brand is Meister Anker, a German I assume.
> 
> ...


Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

TheSanDiegan said:


> All I see is this:


I know! Qbert was the bomb, as a kid! Probably what drove me to this design!


----------



## duhok (Feb 6, 2017)

Aeryn said:


> I sincerely doubt that the movement is miyota.




You mean, it is fake? Cause the last image is mine and it shows the movement!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

InDNavVet said:


> And BTW, anyone who can help me 'shrink' the size of my pictures, that would be great. I have a Google Pixel, which is awesome, but when I save the pictures, and try to shrink them in pain, it just doesn't seem to work...ugh...sorry for the size...


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.simplemobilephotoresizer

Nicolas


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

jamesezra said:


> Can someone just buy these so that I wouldn't cave in!
> 
> Seriously a good find, my friend. The gen 1 Stargates were really legendary. Gen 2, though with the upgraded movements, not so with their cyclops.


Ok, i helped you out!


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

RE: the CWS Irony Sistem Kaki, that's a good price, I've been eyeing the Sistem51 Irony watches for a while. I ordered one from Certified when it said "only two left." An hour later, I went back and it still said "only two left." As an experiment I then tried to put three in my cart, and it allowed me.


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

Seiko cocktail is solid


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

mougino said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.simplemobilephotoresizer
> 
> Nicolas


Cool, thanks. I'll try it out. I want a clear picture, but good lawd, I don't want a 8" x 10" in my post everytime I upload a pic!


----------



## duhok (Feb 6, 2017)

Ordered my second piece after watching this video  can't be beat for $145 with that movement! (Which is the cost of the movement itself)


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

InDNavVet said:


> Cool, thanks. I'll try it out. I want a clear picture, but good lawd, I don't want a 8" x 10" in my post everytime I upload a pic!


Most of the time it doesn't matter--the forum software or Tapatalk reduce the display size.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

ki6h said:


> RE: the CWS Irony Sistem Kaki, that's a good price, I've been eyeing the Sistem51 Irony watches for a while. I ordered one from Certified when it said "only two left." An hour later, I went back and it still said "only two left." As an experiment I then tried to put three in my cart, and it allowed me.


Yeah, obviously, they just source it from other vendors when they run out. That's what they did with my Corrida. I was SOOOO close to getting the Sistem Kaki, but as weird as it sounds, I wanted a red watch...plus one that was a little more 'youthful' in my collection. Must be a mid-life crisis or something! :-d

No doubt, though, the Kaki is the better deal, IMO, value wise. Mineral Crystal, nice bracelet...but since i was told my Irony Yes4005 was a no-go for me (from my daughters...said that white was not my color), I opted for this Red color, and the fact that it's a Sistem51 to boot? Heck yeah.


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

MrMajestyk said:


> 5 volunteers needed to reach price of 179.99 $
> 
> PS: I'd be curious how many here order the Citizen which is limited to 45 and I thinks it's a good deal for a "classic". I was no 4
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still my favorite watch in my collection....and I really appreciate the "true" GMT movement at the EST/EDT time changes.


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

I have a $100 off coupon from Todd Snyder when you spend $250 or more. It will benefit anyone looking to buy a few Timex watches. First one to PM me gets the code. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

cornorama said:


> Ok, i helped you out!


And now both of us bought it;


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

eBates 15% at 400 stores:


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

mannal said:


> eBates 15% at 400 stores:


Just came to post this. Makes the $255 Coctail Time that much better - $216.75+ tax.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Citizen Grand Touring Automatic $537.75 - 80.66 cash back = $457.09 net.

https://m.macys.com/shop/product/ci...ch-44mm-nb0070-57e?ID=938997&CategoryID=23930








Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

duhok said:


> This is probably the best deal you can get on Miyota's top movement, the *9110 automatic* with power reserve, but I guess they only ship to Germany (or Europe maybe?) .... Luckily got one delivered to my friend in Germany, who is visiting Canada tomorrow, so will get the watch too! b-)
> 
> The brand is Meister Anker, a German I assume.
> 
> ...


Why would you put a clear case back on that movement? I'd hide that thing


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

TDKFM said:


> Why would you put a clear case back on that movement? I'd hide that thing


to spite the doubters


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

LE G-Shock 35th Anniversary golden tornado GPS analog watch, *$574* after 25% FRIEND discount (tested) and then the 15% ebates cash back. List: $1,100.

UPDATE: now sold out

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...niversary-edition?ID=5770116&CategoryID=23930


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Someone talk me out of it...

37mm Rado Captain Cook for $1365 delivered with tax after cash back

https://m.macys.com/shop/product/ra...elet-watch-37.3mm?ID=5365681&CategoryID=23930

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

justin86 said:


> Someone talk me out of it...
> 
> 37mm Rado Captain Cook for $1365 delivered with tax after cash back
> 
> ...


too small, too expensive

...
but it looks so nice


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

justin86 said:


> Someone talk me out of it...
> 
> 37mm Rado Captain Cook for $1365 delivered with tax after cash back
> 
> ...


This one is interesting:
Rado Automatic Hyperchrome Brown Leather Strap Watch 46mm R32170305, Limited Edition, *$1721* after combined 25% discount + 15% cash back
https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...5-limited-edition?ID=3181509&CategoryID=23930


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

mannal said:


> eBates 15% at 400 stores:


Odd issue with with my ebates info showing up in link . Thanks to everyone that gave me the heads up.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

taike said:


> too small, too expensive
> 
> ...
> but it looks so nice


Indeed:


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

BostonCharlie said:


> This one is interesting:
> Rado Automatic Hyperchrome Brown Leather Strap Watch 46mm R32170305, Limited Edition, *$1721* after combined 25% discount + 15% cash back
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...5-limited-edition?ID=3181509&CategoryID=23930


Yeah, I was looking at the Cape Horn when they first came out. I dig the look and the ceramic case, but at 46mm basically square case I don't think I could pull it off.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Keep moving and don't look back!


----------



## ComplicationsSkr (Mar 21, 2018)

D H Gate has several Binger and Forsining watches at $3.01. Looks too good to be true.

(Search on "binger watch" and sort by price has them come up. Links not coming through.)

Anyone have experience with this site / seller? If real, it looks very interesting.

Separately, does anyone know the Forsining? I hadn't seen it before. Does it look good in person?


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

mannal said:


> eBates 15% at 400 stores:


FWIW, this luxury watch seller is one of the 400 stores, and they have pre-owned watches, too:
https://www.ebates.com/betteridge.com

For example:
Pre-Owned Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Rose Gold (5015-3630), $19,500. The 15% cash back would take it to *$16,575*. Googling around, the price new is ~$22k+, e.g. $24.8k from Jomashop. List: $33.6k.


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

BostonCharlie said:


> FWIW, this luxury watch seller is one of the 400 stores, and they have pre-owned watches, too:
> https://www.ebates.com/betteridge.com
> 
> For example:
> Pre-Owned Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Rose Gold (5015-3630), $19,500. The 15% cash back would take it to *$16,575*. Googling around, the price new is ~$22k+, e.g. $24.8k from Jomashop. List: $33.6k.


My hat is off to anyone for whom that watch is considered affordable.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

gruntmedik said:


> My hat is off to anyone for whom that watch is considered affordable.


The trick is that it makes affordable watches look even more affordable. ;-)


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

justin86 said:


> Just came to post this. Makes the $255 Coctail Time that much better - $216.75+ tax.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Where? Radio Shack?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

hronson said:


> D H Gate has several Binger and Forsining watches at $3.01. Looks too good to be true.
> 
> (Search on "binger watch" and sort by price has them come up. Links not coming through.)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, I ordered 5 watches for 12 euros ($15). We'll see if the order comes true.

I ordered 2 Forsining, 2 Binger, and a Winner. There are also some $3 Jaragar as well...

I have (or have had and sold back) a few watches from these brands purchased from Ali Express, for 5 to 10x more, and they were all right... Wait and see 

Nicolas


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

dumberdrummer said:


> Where? Radio Shack?


It's the macy's deal that was posted earlier in the thread. still applies, plus the cash back for ebates birthday makes it even better.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

justin86 said:


> Someone talk me out of it...
> 
> 37mm Rado Captain Cook for $1365 delivered with tax after cash back
> 
> ...


I'm in if you are.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Too good to be true seems about right. Member since April 2018, 0 feedback. I decided to pass on this $3.01 high risk bet, not willing to provide any personal info to such a dubious merchant. I'll leave it for some of the high risk takers on here.



hronson said:


> D H Gate has several Binger and Forsining watches at $3.01. Looks too good to be true.
> 
> (Search on "binger watch" and sort by price has them come up. Links not coming through.)
> 
> ...


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> FWIW, this luxury watch seller is one of the 400 stores, and they have pre-owned watches, too:
> https://www.ebates.com/betteridge.com
> 
> For example:
> Pre-Owned Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Rose Gold (5015-3630), $19,500. The 15% cash back would take it to *$16,575*. Googling around, the price new is ~$22k+, e.g. $24.8k from Jomashop. List: $33.6k.


I love this watch and this is a pretty good deal. Been waiting years to find one at a reasonable price (without the gold). If anyone seriously wants the gold, there is one on Chrono24 for $14,900 FYI. There are some other deals to be found with Betteridge too.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

PetWatch said:


> Too good to be true seems about right. Member since April 2018, 0 feedback. I decided to pass on this $3.01 high risk bet, not willing to provide any personal info to such a dubious merchant. I'll leave it for some of the high risk takers on here.


$3.01 is a very high risk bet indeed, but I like to live dangerously


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

batmansk6 said:


> The light blue is the tits
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Just returned my second Kick starter watch... much as I want to support these, they seem to really struggle to produce quality builds...

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

pesman said:


> Just returned my second Kick starter watch... much as I want to support these, they seem to really struggle to produce quality builds...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Not sure if we should lump all watch projects together and say "they seem to struggle". By nature the risk is greater with the first run of watch production. But many actually produce great products on the first try (including Aevum with their Apex GT), and when someone like that goes for round two I have little worries about quality. I see plenty of returns for many large brands as well, because of poor QC of their products.

That said, the quality, delivery time, and actual end product is always in question with KS projects. Which is why the prices are usually good for the spec  And you can do much in evaluating the competence in the team doing this, to see if they focus on marketing and outsource all production to Asia, or if they already have solid prototypes made, and better quality control of either in-house or factory assembly.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Aeryn said:


> I sincerely doubt that the movement is miyota.
> They ship only to Germany because they are owned by a mail order company.
> https://watch-wiki.org/index.php?title=Meister-Anker


Do you think that there is any way to ship to the US?


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Novi said:


> Not sure if we should lump all watch projects together and say "they seem to struggle". By nature the risk is greater with the first run of watch production. But many actually produce great products on the first try (including Aevum with their Apex GT), and when someone like that goes for round two I have little worries about quality. I see plenty of returns for many large brands as well, because of poor QC of their products.
> 
> That said, the quality, delivery time, and actual end product is always in question with KS projects. Which is why the prices are usually good for the spec  And you can do much in evaluating the competence in the team doing this, to see if they focus on marketing and outsource all production to Asia, or if they already have solid prototypes made, and better quality control of either in-house or factory assembly.


This is exactly what I was going to say. The only thing that I would add is that the variability of quality end products extend to all Crowdfunded projects and that this isn't limited to watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Casio W800H-1AV is back to near an all time low at just $8.15. I love mine that I got last time it was this low and I was able to easily modify it with a hydration style countdown timer and blue LED.








https://www.amazon.com/Casio-W800H-...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B001AWZDA4


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

NOT A DEAL



gruntmedik said:


> My hat is off to anyone for whom that watch is considered affordable.


OP, just in case you regularly browse here, this is the only bargain-hunting thread on WUS, so particularly good deals are always allowed, even if the featured watch doesn't usually count as "affordable."



mougino said:


> $3.01 is a very high risk bet indeed, but I like to live dangerously


It's not the $3 that's the risk--it's that you might be giving a scammer your personal / financial information.

REPORTING ON THE LACK OF A DEAL
The cheap Cocktail Time deal ($255 before 15% off eBates) is no longer available online.
https://m.macys.com/shop/product/se...inkshareID=je6NUbpObpQ-u9eF_9u6yv_HXaD8aEFVLA


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

For our Massdropers
I think this was up just recently, anywho









and Incase you get 1 or 3 of above you may need this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Certified Watch Store has the Panda Startimer Chrono for $328.99 ( I used a coupon found online to get $10 off and Chase has 6% back with paypal this period)
Final price was bout $299 shipped. It's big but we'll see how big soon.









*AL-372BS4S6*


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Perdendosi said:


> It's not the $3 that's the risk--it's that you might be giving a scammer your personal / financial information.


No. I only give my financial information to the D.H.Gate platform. But it is true I give my physical address to a possible Chinese scammer. Hope he won't come to my door and ask me if I know about Confucius...

Nicolas


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

If you're a first time Overstock.com customer, you might be able to get some OK deals. They have a 15% off coupon for your first order (by signing up for their stupid mailing list). Add that to the 15% eBates deal going on right now, and you can get some OK prices. I believe shipping is free over $45.

Seiko Recraft SNKN75 $113. 
$102 after 15% off first-timers coupon, $87 after eBates
https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...ccid=FMJOG7WQXRPKTJSLUT6X7VRMRM&searchidx=125








Ashford, $119, Amazon, $103, eBay $109, list $265. Lowest it's ever been reported in this thread is about $80.

Kenneth Cole 10022316 Auto Skeleton, $102 (on sale for the next 17 hours, don't need the 15% off coupon), eBates makes it $87. 









Amazon is $105 (and the best it's ever been is $83 in 2016)

SRPA28K $140 after coupon, eBates takes it to $119








Amazon $160, Joma $160, Jet $155, OOS at Creation for $146.

There's some higher end stuff, but I didn't see any really good deals (Hammies which have been on clearance at Joma or Ashford are $100 more here, for example). But I didn't look really closely.
Also a lot of Sturling & Akribos that I didn't bother pricing.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Two deals (at opposite ends of the spectrum) from the "please buy this so I can't" category of deals:

This Timex Yacht Racer has been in my Amazon cart for two months. The Black/Gunmetal is $79 from the warehouse, Orange is $99 new. The gunmetal was $72 when they had two, but it looks like this is the last one: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01I9OI3ZC/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=

From Betteridge, the like-new Tudor 42000CN Fastrider Blackshield for $2465 after 15% eBates: https://www.betteridge.com/pre-owned-tudor-fastrider-black-shield-42000cn/p/39927/


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This is a really good looking GPS watch from Citizen. A little large but could make a great travelling sport watch.

$676 from overstock. I know this is $675 from Macy's but macy's will charge tax in most USA locations where Overstock doesn't generally. So with the 15% ebates cash back this watch is down to $575 from Overstock.

https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...=cj&utm_medium=affiliates&utm_campaign=141950

The handset, dial textures and depth, the applied markers, sapphire, and it's solar! Definitely a winner in my book.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

More Macy's deals.....all prices are after the Ebates 15%. These may not be all time low prices but to me they are good values at the prices shown and they look great.....I don't say that about Citizen often.









$178.50

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...OOST ATTRIBUTE&searchPass=matchNone&slotId=20










$127.50

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...OOST ATTRIBUTE&searchPass=matchNone&slotId=38










$439.88
https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...OOST ATTRIBUTE&searchPass=matchNone&slotId=50


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Trough a German friend, I guess...


fearlessleader said:


> Do you think that there is any way to ship to the US?


Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Horohollis (May 18, 2014)

WatchStation code: Mom25 - makes the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression $485.62

http://www.watchstation.com/product/ZO9257P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Not too familiar with the brand, but ToM today added Dreyfus & Co. Of particular note, is the Model 1924 powered by the Eterna Manufacture Calibre 39 for $689.99: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...2bf9bf/dreyfuss-co-1924-automatic-dgs00164-19


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Wenger Roadster 01.0851.122, Swiss quartz, stainless steel, 100m WR, 45mm, screw back case, uni-directional bezel, "sapphire coated mineral" crystal (per MyGiftShop), *$60 + S&H, tax, incl. in-store returns* from tjx. eBay: $125. Amazon: $170.

I bought a Roadster on a leather nato strap for this price (from Amazon) thanks to a deal posted here awhile back. I'd bought it as a gift for a friend, and I was very happy with it. When it arrived, the seconds hand wasn't hitting the marks, but my son was able to reset it for me. I like how the TDC of the bezel is marked 60, just as the dial is marked 12. I also like the long minute and seconds hands. On my Roadster, the lugs had two sets of holes: one for the nato and one for a two-piece strap/bracelet (I am guessing). The lume was not impressive.

UPDATE: now out of stock.

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...Swiss-Made-Roadster-Bracelet-Watch/1000341149


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Horohollis said:


> WatchStation code: Mom25 - makes the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression $485.62
> 
> ZODIAC Watch,Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression Watch ZO9257 | WatchStation&reg Online Store
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL: I just visited and seemed to be having trouble adding it to my cart -- I wanted to test the code. After clicking 'add to cart' repeatedly -- with apparently no reaction -- it gave me an OOS message. I shrugged: some sites, like Macy's, just don't like my browser.

HOWEVER, as I was closing my browser I saw five Zodiacs in my cart. Yikes! I quickly removed them all, afraid I was causing other WUSers to get spurious OOS messages. Sorry about that!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> Not too familiar with the brand, but ToM today added Dreyfus & Co. Of particular note, is the Model 1924 powered by the Eterna Manufacture Calibre 39 for $689.99: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...2bf9bf/dreyfuss-co-1924-automatic-dgs00164-19


This is a handsome watch, IMHO, as I have a thing for blue dials. Hold me back. I have three coming in over the next few months.

.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

tommy_boy said:


> This is a handsome watch, IMHO, as I have a thing for blue dials. Hold me back. I have three coming in over the next few months.
> 
> .


Should be handsome.....it follows after the mold of some big hitters










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

InDNavVet said:


> So, just received this yesterday...took about a week, as they had to go through Amazon for stock, LOL. Not sure how that works, but anyway, Certified Watch Store is still selling these babies for $57.99...
> 
> View attachment 13116991
> 
> ...


Thx op : CWS Ebay store accepted $83 free shipping for the green kaki.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Should be handsome.....it follows after the mold of some big hitters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it bad I actually think Dreyfus did it better?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Not bad, just incorrect. ;-)



MstrDabbles said:


> Is it bad I actually think Dreyfus did it better?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

rinsk21 said:


> Not bad, just incorrect. ;-)


Lol. Just saw the hour hand. I take my previous statement back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

If you don't mind integrated bracelet, you might like this Miyota 9015-powered diver at $100. Case size info isn't available, but given that the Android brand shares founder/designer with Aragon, expect the same hunk-of-steel approach.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Android-AD...493410?hash=item213d8bcee2:g:WAQAAOSwX0Fa3AqU


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

MstrDabbles said:


> Is it bad I actually think Dreyfus did it better?


Not at all... while I personally prefer the Zenith's handset, movement, and pedigree, IMO the dial layout and design is more cohesive on the Dreyfus. Unless, of course, you opt for the LE Richard Dreyfus model.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Size details? https://www.aragonwatch.com/product_p/ad598brs_j11k.htm


son2silver said:


> If you don't mind integrated bracelet, you might like this Miyota 9015-powered diver at $100. Case size info isn't available, but given that the Android brand shares founder/designer with Aragon, expect the same hunk-of-steel approach.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Android-AD...493410?hash=item213d8bcee2:g:WAQAAOSwX0Fa3AqU


Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

son2silver said:


> If you don't mind integrated bracelet, you might like this Miyota 9015-powered diver at $100. Case size info isn't available, but given that the Android brand shares founder/designer with Aragon, expect the same hunk-of-steel approach.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Android-AD...493410?hash=item213d8bcee2:g:WAQAAOSwX0Fa3AqU


50mm LOL

That crown looks like something that came out of the transmission of a Chevy truck. On the plus side, it does have 500m WR...and could probably works as a fairly effective dive weight.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Elkins45 said:


> 50mm LOL *That crown looks like something that came out of the transmission of a Chevy truck*. On the plus side, it does have 500m WR...and could probably works as a fairly effective dive weight.


True, but oddly appropriate considering the case looks like a dub for a Silverado with a lift kit.

If they ever introduce a spinner complication, I'm buying a set of four to pimp out my ride. #PimpinAintEasy


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Has anyone owned one of those Dreyfus models, or seen one in the flesh? Any comments on quality/finishing etc?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattybumpkin (May 1, 2009)

Orient USA 30% off with code "THANKSMOM", puts the Triton at $425.75...

https://www.orientwatchusa.com/


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

I picked one up half year ago from Amazon Germany. i like it a lot, it's _extremely_ legible, keeps great time and dresses up and down. Fit and finish are fine for me. If anything negative is to be said, the lume is average Swiss lume.

















raheelc said:


> Has anyone owned one of those Dreyfus models, or seen one in the flesh? Any comments on quality/finishing etc?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Conchita Turtle (Feb 7, 2010)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Not at all... while I personally prefer the Zenith's handset, movement, and pedigree, IMO the dial layout and design is more cohesive on the Dreyfus.


Movement? Sellita (Zenith) vs Eterna. I prefer (my) Dreyfuss.

Dreyfuss belongs to Haidian group, same as Eterna (and Corum).


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Conchita Turtle said:


> Movement? Sellita (Zenith) vs Eterna. I prefer (my) Dreyfuss.
> 
> Dreyfuss belongs to Haidian group, same as Eterna (and Corum).


I did not know that.

However, it seems you are conflating the Calibre 39 Manufacture model (DGS00164/19) with the standard, non-Eterna powered model (DGS00153/52) compared to the Zenith - different model numbers, movements, and price points. The watch shown upthread is the latter.

But movement and dial color notwithstanding, I see how they are the essentially the same watch, so I get what you're saying.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Cheap Turtle might go fast: This grey dialed Seiko 5 SRPB23K1 is $132 at a Singapore web site.

Listed by the seller as a limited edition (I never quite know what that means, so take it with a grain of salt.






)

https://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/seiko-5-sports-turtle-automatic-watch-srpb23k1-srpb23.htm


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Not a deal. I could be wrong, but it looks to me like the G-Shock 35th anniversary "full metal" gold ion plated square is still available for pre-order from ShopCasio-dot-com. What is available is model GMWB5000TFG-9, which is def. a gold-colored square. What isn't certain to me is whether this is the 35th anniversary model. Price: *$600*.

A review by ABlogToWatch says that this model is not limited edition: "... As I said, there are two versions: a full-metal case in steel as the Casio G-Shock GMW-B 5000 D-1 and an IP Gold coated one with the GMW-B 5000 TFG-9. Their internals are exactly the same and neither are said to be limited editions or JDM-only ..."

However, G-Central lists it as one of the 35th anniversary models that is limited edition: "... now it starts to get really interesting with the GMW-B5000TFG-9 ... This limited edition model is being released alongside the silver GMW-B5000D-1 which is a regular release. ..."

WUS review of 35th anniversary gold square here.

Pre-order page at ShopCasio:
G-SHOCK GMWB5000TFG-9 Gold | Casio










ShopCasio has 30 day returns, so no worries, right?


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

I read on an ebay listing that the blue dial automatic model is SW200

Originally Posted by *Conchita Turtle* 
_Movement? Sellita (Zenith) vs Eterna. I prefer (my) Dreyfuss.

Dreyfuss belongs to Haidian group, same as Eterna (and Corum)._


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Not a deal. I could be wrong, but it looks to me like the G-Shock 35th anniversary "full metal" gold ion plated square is still available for pre-order from ShopCasio-dot-com. What is available is model GMWB5000TFG-9, which is def. a gold-colored square. What isn't certain to me is whether this is the 35th anniversary model. Price: *$600*.
> 
> A review by ABlogToWatch says that this model is not limited edition: "... As I said, there are two versions: a full-metal case in steel as the Casio G-Shock GMW-B 5000 D-1 and an IP Gold coated one with the GMW-B 5000 TFG-9. Their internals are exactly the same and neither are said to be limited editions or JDM-only ..."
> 
> ...


Same deal with the silver chrome version for $500 plus shipping.

http://www.shopcasio.com/webstore/shoppingcart?sourceCode=CSOSTOREWIDE#


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Rainshadow said:


> I picked one up half year ago from Amazon Germany. i like it a lot, it's _extremely_ legible, keeps great time and dresses up and down. Fit and finish are fine for me. If anything negative is to be said, the lume is average Swiss lume.
> 
> View attachment 13120443
> View attachment 13120449


I like this model alot too but I remember someone mentioned it could be had for $200-300 on Amazon france or something like that...


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Not too familiar with the brand, but ToM today added Dreyfus & Co. Of particular note, is the Model 1924 powered by the Eterna Manufacture Calibre 39 for $689.99: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...2bf9bf/dreyfuss-co-1924-automatic-dgs00164-19


Just googling around, I found this (Swedish?) seller showing me a sale price of *$607* for what looks like a similar model but with a black dial:
https://www.astorbond.com/product/watches/dreyfuss-co-1924-dgs0015319/

Here it is with a blue dial showing me a sale price of *$555*:
https://www.astorbond.com/product/watches/dreyfuss-co-1924-dgs0015352/

Their site boasts free shipping and 30 day returns. Pretty slick site, and they have many good looking watches.

Re. less expensive Dreyfuss models, they offer a quartz model under $300 and another under $400 (although they describe them as "Automatic, Ronda 785").


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

BostonCharlie said:


> Just googling around, I found this (Swedish?) seller showing me a sale price of *$607* for what looks like a similar model but with a black dial:
> https://www.astorbond.com/product/watches/dreyfuss-co-1924-dgs0015319/
> 
> Here it is with a blue dial showing me a sale price of *$555*:
> ...


I'm pretty sure both models you've posted are the 42mm, SW200 versions. The one I particularly called out from ToM is 45mm with the Eterna (albeit, manual wind) Cal. 39.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

The Nakzen "Pagoda" is Back for PreOrder at Historically LOW PRICES!

Nakzen SL1006G (on leather) - *$26.99* before additional discounts  see below 
Nakzen SS1006G (SS bracelet)- *$29.99* before additional discounts see below
39mm x 8mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, Japanese quartz movement, 18mm leather strap w/pin buckle or stainless steel bracelet with solid end links and butterfly clasp, 30M WR

*Nakzen* is the upmarket, Japanese focused in-house brand of the Shenzhen Meigeer Watch Co., LTD (Megir, Ruimas, Nakzen). The company is also an OEM manufacturer for several other brands including Jedir, Baogela and the Haldor Abissi 1000M diver.

While their new promotional prices are already very low, I've been informed by Nakzen that using our "*WUS2018*" promo code in a *message to the seller* with your preorder will result in *an additional $1 discount! *Don't forget to follow the Nakzen Official Store for an extra 2% discount.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Same deal with the silver chrome version for $500 plus shipping.
> 
> http://www.shopcasio.com/webstore/shoppingcart?sourceCode=CSOSTOREWIDE#
> 
> View attachment 13121023


Wish they had the DLC LE hah!


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> The Nakzen "Pagoda" is Back for PreOrder at Historically LOW PRICES!
> 
> Nakzen SL1006G (on leather) - *$26.99* before additional discounts  see below
> Nakzen SS1006G (SS bracelet)- *$29.99* before additional discounts see below
> ...


Links go to another WUS thread???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Yes, mine is the 42mm with date.

I had this in my Amazon.de basket for months, the price was fluctuating between 350 and 650 euro. When it dropped to 260 I pulled the trigger. This lasted only a day or so.



thechin said:


> I like this model alot too but I remember someone mentioned it could be had for $200-300 on Amazon france or something like that...


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Certified Watch Store is doing Alpina sale at 90% off. 
Beginning with Startimer quartz at 200$. Link


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Any CWS coupons?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Sporkboy said:


> Links go to another WUS thread???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've redone them, but they worked fine before. I'm not sure how they changed. Because WUS insists on maintaining a ban on Ali Express, a URL shortener must be used to provide working links.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Citizen World Time A-T AT9010-52E = $240 from Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DBUVIVQ


----------



## am1270 (Feb 27, 2018)

Seiko Cocktail Time SRPB43 is back up at Macy's. It's $272 after promo code instead of $255, but ebates still has the 15% off deal through today, so it seems like a great deal. Shipped to NJ I just got it for $290 after tax, which should net at $246.50 after ebates gives cash back.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Wonder if that Swatch has any lume at all?


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Back at Massdrop (pardon my artistic touch this round)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

Peace N Time said:


> Citizen World Time A-T AT9010-52E = $240 from Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DBUVIVQ


Tempted! But just so many of these from Citizen, that I don't know which one to get, and when it's a good deal.

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

Even cheaper for this gray "Turtle" $119. Looks like BestPrice.Watch is sister company to Skywatches.com, websites are almost identical in layout and word for word policy descriptions.

https://www.best-price.watch/shop/s...ts-turtle-mechanical-gray-dial-mens-watch.htm



ki6h said:


> Cheap Turtle might go fast: This grey dialed Seiko 5 SRPB23K1 is $132 at a Singapore web site.
> 
> Listed by the seller as a limited edition (I never quite know what that means, so take it with a grain of salt.
> View attachment 13120679
> ...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Novi said:


> Tempted! But just so many of these from Citizen, that I don't know which one to get, and when it's a good deal.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


Under $250 for the atomic timekeeping citizens is a good deal. Closer to $200 is a great deal. There are variations in the quality of them though. The one you posted does have a better fit and finish then some of the less expensive alternatives Citizen has to offer. I have owned several of these AT watches (including the one your quoted) and a couple of the satellite watches. Really hard to beat what Citizen is offering in these for the money.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

mplsabdullah said:


> Under $250 for the atomic timekeeping citizens is a good deal. Closer to $200 is a great deal. There are variations in the quality of them though. The one you posted does have a better fit and finish then some of the less expensive alternatives Citizen has to offer. I have owned several of these AT watches (including the one your quoted) and a couple of the satellite watches. Really hard to beat what Citizen is offering in these for the money.


The blue dial version is still on the floor in some Costcos for $190 - the below photo was taken a week ago at a Costco here in SoCal. However, they told me they are scheduled to be returned (to Citizen USA) at some point in the near future (the asterisk denotes it as a discontinued SKU), at which point they will likely be brought to market by a liquidator.

In other words, I spy with my little eye some spectacular deals on A-T world timers forthcoming in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

TheSanDiegan said:


> The blue dial version is still on the floor in some Costcos for $190 - the below photo was taken a week ago at a Costco here in SoCal. However, they told me they are scheduled to be returned (to Citizen USA) at some point in the near future (the asterisk denotes it as a discontinued SKU), at which point they will likely be brought to market by a liquidator.
> 
> In other words, I spy with my little eye some spectacular deals on A-T world timers forthcoming in the not-too-distant future.


Yep that Citizen at Costco is a really great deal. Which is why I bought one :-!. Best price on an A-T that I have ever encountered. Its actually one of the better quality versions of their A-T watches as well.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

mplsabdullah said:


> Yep that Citizen at Costco is a really great deal. Which is why I bought one :-!. Best price on an A-T that I have ever encountered. Its actually one of the better quality versions of their A-T watches as well.


I would have picked up the one shown above, but upon inspection it was obvious someone had worn it (I'm estimating daily, for a good couple months or so) before returning it, as evidenced by the multiple scuff marks on both the bracelet and clasp.

Word to the Wise when purchasing a watch from Costco: they have a very generous return policy, so always inspect the merch before purchasing. I was told by the manager they are not supposed to restock returned watches if they show signs of use, but I doubt your average shift manager is eyeballing watches with as much scrutiny or attention or detail as our kind is likely to.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

This Huckberry x Lum-Tec GMT has dropped from $399 to *$350*. List: $498:



BostonCharlie said:


> Huckberry x Lum-Tec GMT, which appears to be based on Lum-Tec's Combat B38 GMT (~$500 everywhere I look). This Huckberry GMT is *$399*. List: $498.
> 
> 43mm x 13mm, 200m WR, Swiss (Ronda?) quartz, domed sapphire crystal with A/R, screw down crown, "free battery changes for life" (I understand that's a Lum-Tec thing.), screwback case. Includes a nylon strap and a leather strap. It has no date, and the bezel is fixed. Limted edition.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Hamilton 38mm chrono, panda, is $649,90 at Ashford. Never cheaper than $840 at Amazon. $865 at Jomashop. $1.545 list.

With Ebates you save another $19,47. Makes it $630,43....

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki+field/chrono+auto/H71466553.pid


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Yet another eBay "sale"; 10% on $25+, max. $50 w/code P10PERCENT. Expires 5/12 and one-time use only.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Any CWS coupons?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Retailmenot has some coupons depending on what you spend.
I got $10 off the other day but that's it


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

TheSanDiegan said:


> I would have picked up the one shown above, but upon inspection it was obvious someone had worn it (I'm estimating daily, for a good couple months or so) before returning it, as evidenced by the multiple scuff marks on both the bracelet and clasp.
> 
> Word to the Wise when purchasing a watch from Costco: they have a very generous return policy, so always inspect the merch before purchasing. I was told by the manager they are not supposed to restock returned watches if they show signs of use, but I doubt your average shift manager is eyeballing watches with as much scrutiny or attention or detail as our kind is likely to.


I ordered mine online so fortunately it arrived brand new.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Yet another eBay "sale"; 10% on $25+, max. $50 w/code P10PERCENT. Expires 5/12 and one-time use only.


Is this active now? I just tried and got an error message.....

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

capisce1987 said:


> Is this active now? I just tried and got an error message.....
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yes, should be active now. But I also should have noted that it's not applicable site wide.

EDIT: Hmmmmmm....I tried copying/pasting the link from my browser, twice, but when I click on it, eBay says they can't find the page???? I wonder if it's targeted?


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Yes, should be active now. But I also should have noted that it's not applicable site wide. This link might help: https://www.ebay.com/rpp/7232?_trkparms=&clkid=3750884242482003581


Thanks for the clarification.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> Yes, should be active now. But I also should have noted that it's not applicable site wide.
> 
> EDIT: Hmmmmmm....I tried copying/pasting the link from my browser, twice, but when I click on it, eBay says they can't find the page???? I wonder if it's targeted?


Terms and Conditions
What is the Promotion?
This Coupon is a 10% discount valid from 6:00 AM PST May 8, 2018 until 11:59 PM PST on May 12, 2018. Discount applies to the purchase price (excluding shipping, handling, and taxes) of an eligible item(s) of $25 or more on eBay..com. Eligible items are items(s) purchased from the sellers listed below. The discount will be applied to eligible item(s) only and will be capped at a value of $50.

Sellers for Coupon redemption:

23804.33215
1premiersports
2ndswing
99cell
a4c
acejewelry4ever
actionvillage
adamswines
adidas_official
alpha2omega
americanlegacyfishing
ankerdirect
anthn_direct
apluschoice
apolskoy
AreaTrend
arthenaco4
as_seen_on_tv
asavings
avbo00
backcountry
badisjewelers
bargainsnmore11
barska
beachcamera
bedding-stock
benhogangolf
bevmo2017
bexel
bicyclebluebook
bidonrugs
bigdealonthehill
bigfishbuddy
bigvalueinc
bissell_homecare_inc
blueiguanahub
botach
bowl300300
bpathletics
Brillianteers
buddhablessuartstore
buybeehive
cameradudes
candcmoissanite
canvasinsonoma
caryn_and_richards_cross_stitch
casepros
ccsi100percent
charbroil-direct
chefjon
clevertraining
Collectionbijoux100
consumerelectronicscostsavers
countrystittches2
cozyarray
crocsoutlet
cultwines
cumberfordtrading
d1247
dailysteals
danbydirect
ddsporto
deal-buys
designerbrandsforless
devinesuperstore
digitalyear
directsports1
dirtdevil
dissentia
djsboardshop
dolphin_scuba
drummer1042
Dymoda
dysonoutlet
eacarey
easyterms
electroniccityinc
ellenred
epb
etreasure4u
ewol9663
factory_outlet
fanta8camera
fashionbazaarny
FFO.Store
finajewelers
finandfireflyshop
finestflatware
fitnessfactoryoutlet
forzasports
gemstoneking
george1955
GNC
golfoutletsusa..com
golfxcess
goodlibationswineshoppe
goshortcut-online
grackletradingco
greatperson
gronkfitnessproducts
gtdtech
guess_outlet
gymbasiscom
haggardirectinc
hausotterted
hirezaudio
hocksports
hookedonwine
Hoover-outlet-store
horselovers
hullabaloo-brew
huqingfeng2001
ict_cre8iv_sales
idonowidont
ienjoyhome
innovations84
jamesrhee
janetsal
jb.sales
jenatkidsstuff
jewelry4less_atl
jewelryunlimited786
jimthehiker
jjbuckleywines
joegreybush
joerackem
Jomashop
jtay2004
justbats
kastkingfishing
Kipling_us
kitchen_appliances
klymit
La_Via
lady-hnc
lajollajewelry
leisurepro
Linda*s***stuff
linen2go
little_star_electronics
llcoach23
logictronics
lokntime
longevitywines
lornajaneactive_us
lowshippingtoo
luxurybazaar
madison_sporting_goods
maisonduprixwines
maltfoto
manuelgomezmanu
marlasmarket
matsto0
midwestservicecloseouts
mikaelians-jewelry
mlgjewelry
mtauction
my-diamonds
mycollectioninc
mythrle
nashvilleshoewarehouse
ncrcaberkeley
ngosew
nobodylower
Northwest-Outdoor
nsteves58
oakgem
official_sklz
okgogold
ollsmart
omaha-photo-pro
onestopequineshop
outletgear
overstock
ovostore
palacage
pinnacleskisports
pompeii3
premierimagingonline
proozyoutlet
Purewatches
puritan_pride
qualidiam
qualshot
quickdeal12
quickshipelectronics
quickshipfashion
rahsonbazaar
rastech75
reebok_official
regencyrugs
resalewarrior
retailfashionoutlet
richmondpicker
rkv
rosewill_inc
rugdealz
rugsandtiles
samsung
saverightaway
sean_sells_all
sellingsynergy
sflmaven
shippped
shoesandfashions
shop-dumfries-va
shop-invicta
shop247_usa
shophomenfashion
shopitfashion
silverspeck
sklz_promini
sophiejanejewels
spcr-computers
sportsmansoutfitters
ss-sos
ssgssg10
steve2991
stevenbrysphotography
straightupmerch
stuhrling
super.shop123
superdrystore-us
superlight.diamonds
susanr95
swingdesignstore
system_associates
tazecollections
teamexpress
tech-rabbit
tech-vintage
techprologicsales
teespring_inc
teeterhangups
texasflag12
tgm_skateboards
theellen
theozarksource
theprunedanish
thewatchoutlet
Timeworld
Timex
titan_fitness
rebagofficial
triacetackle2016
tribecafashionhouse
triwico
tshirthoarders
tvluu99
twobirchjewelers
uhorse
usakent
vanduecorp
various-items-inc
victorioussales22
victorvillelover
vintagephotographystore
virjewels
vividice
vminnovations
vminnovations-deals
walkintofashion
watchandthings
watchcounty123
websellin
westernpowers
whittysgirl
wilsonbrothersjewelry
wilsonsleather
winedirectwines
wineonbroadway
wisconsin-reseller
wjdexclusives
woodwardcamera
www.mrvalue..com
www.powersellerusa..com
xtremegems2010
yes4all_fitness
yeti
yianniswine
zwilling_j.a._henckels
How to redeem your Coupon:
Shop for eligible items from specific sellers as listed above.
Pay for your item by 11:59 PM PST on May 12, 2018.
Enter the Coupon code in the redemption code field: P10PERCENT
Additional Coupon Terms & Conditions:
Coupon can be used once per eBay account, within a single transaction (or cart), while supplies last. Valid only for purchases from ebay..com, cafr.ebay..ca and ebay..ca. Any unused difference between the discount amount, as shown on the Coupon, and the purchase price of an item(s) in a single transaction (or cart) will be forfeited.

Coupon is subject to U.S laws, void where prohibited, not redeemable for cash, has no face value, and cannot be combined with any other Coupon, or when paying with PayPal Credit Easy Payments or Gift Cards. eBay may cancel, amend, or revoke the Coupon at any time.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Terms and Conditions
> What is the Promotion?
> This Coupon is a 10% discount valid from 6:00 AM PST May 8, 2018 until 11:59 PM PST on May 12, 2018. Discount applies to the purchase price (excluding shipping, handling, and taxes) of an eligible item(s) of $25 or more on eBay..com. Eligible items are items(s) purchased from the sellers listed below. The discount will be applied to eligible item(s) only and will be capped at a value of $50.
> 
> ...


My index finger does not thank you 

Sent from mobile with Tapatalk.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Re: eBay P10PERCENT participants... I sure hope the usual vendors haven't raised their prices in anticipation of this promotion... Crap.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Yet another eBay "sale"; 10% on $25+, max. $50 w/code *P10PERCENT*. Expires 5/12 and one-time use only.


TheWatchOutlet is on the list, as ususal, and they already have the lowest price on this ETA 2892-A2 automatic Victorinox Dive Master 241562 (next eBay price: $450). 500m WR, exhibition back, sapphire crystal, "Gunmetal PVD Stainless Steel" case (this is all per Jomashop where it's OOS at $349). $413 - 10% discount = *$372*. Amazon: $519. List: $1,250.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VICTORINOX...l-Brown-Rubber-Mens-Watch-241562/163024168712


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Elkins45 said:


> Wonder if that Swatch has any lume at all?


For $83 free shipping, we are lucky to get a working crown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

BostonCharlie said:


> TheWatchOutlet is on the list, as ususal, and they already have the lowest price on this ETA 2892-A2 automatic Victorinox Dive Master 241562 (next eBay price: $450). 500m WR, exhibition back, sapphire crystal, "Gunmetal PVD Stainless Steel" case (this is all per Jomashop where it's OOS at $349). $413 - 10% discount = *$372*. Amazon: $519. List: $1,250.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/VICTORINOX...l-Brown-Rubber-Mens-Watch-241562/163024168712


I can attest that this is a GREAT piece. I used to have, yet have since sold it (can't recall why, probably just my typical "one in, one out" thought process). I got mine from Joma several years ago during one of their daily blowouts for $329, but wouldn't hesitate for a moment at $372. FYI: this piece probably had the BEST lume of any watch I've ever owned (including Monsters and Sumos)!


----------



## Tomasz931221 (May 4, 2018)

Vic on joma sold out


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> I can attest that this is a GREAT piece. I used to have, yet have since sold it (can't recall why, probably just my typical "one in, one out" thought process). I got mine from Joma several years ago during one of their daily blowouts for $329, but wouldn't hesitate for a moment at $372. FYI: this piece probably had the BEST lume of any watch I've ever owned (including Monsters and Sumos)!


Maybe you got tired of looking at that weird bezel and sold it??


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Tomasz931221 said:


> Vic on joma sold out


Uh, yeah......."I got mine from Joma several years ago"


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

TDKFM said:


> Maybe you got tired of looking at that weird bezel and sold it??


Nah, that wasn't it at all. As usual, the crappy stock image does the real thing no justice. Here was mine on a Panatime Galaxy strap. Kind of like a poor man's Avenger.


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> FYI: this piece probably had the BEST lume of any watch I've ever owned (including Monsters and Sumos)!


I just had to check it out.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

PeekPoke said:


> I just had to check it out.


My "Ruski" is a bit rusty, lol, but as you can see...the proof's in the puddin'!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation has the Grovana automatic chronograph divers on sale again. $559.99, with Be Frugal rebate taking it to $520.79. A nice price for sapphire crystal, Valjoux 7750 movement and 300m water resistance.

Black, red or blue bezels.

Grovana Watches at Gemnation.com


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Bulova Precisionist model 96B252 on what appears to be an SEL bracelet is $122 shipped with free returns at Amazon:

https://smile.amazon.com/Bulova-Qua...TF8&qid=1525825185&sr=8-5&keywords=bulova+uhf


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation has the Grovana automatic chronograph divers on sale again. $559.99, with Be Frugal rebate taking it to $520.79. A nice price for sapphire crystal, Valjoux 7750 movement and 300m water resistance.
> 
> Black, red or blue bezels.
> 
> ...


Basically a Steinhart 7750, same case


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Amazon also has this Hamilton Frogman 42mm diver as a warehouse deal, "Very Good" condition due to damaged packaging, for $518.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-l...26200&sr=1-6&keywords=hamilton&condition=used









If you're so inclined, you can watch a guy in a budgie smuggler dive a wreck wearing one on Hamilton's product page here (also some better pics):

http://www.hamiltonwatch.com/collection/khaki/navy/frogman-auto/h77705345-khaki-navy-frogman-auto


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Just googling around, I found this (Swedish?) seller showing me a sale price of *$607* for what looks like a similar model but with a black dial:
> https://www.astorbond.com/product/watches/dreyfuss-co-1924-dgs0015319/
> 
> Here it is with a blue dial showing me a sale price of *$555*:
> ...


If you visit the site for the first time (or clear your cookies and visit the site), you can get a chance to sign up with your email to receive 10% off any item, including sale items. That's $500 basically for the Dreyfuss in blue. Plus anything else you may be interested in.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

watchout said:


> For $83 free shipping, we are lucky to get a working crown.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you add this to your cart, go through the checkout process (fill everythinf out) but don't complete the purchase they will send you a coupon to apply to the purchase for $5. If you don't use that they will send you a $10 coupon the following day, at least they did for me. The $10 coupon is only valid if your purchase is over $100 though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation has the Grovana automatic chronograph divers on sale again. $559.99, with Be Frugal rebate taking it to $520.79. A nice price for sapphire crystal, Valjoux 7750 movement and 300m water resistance.
> 
> Black, red or blue bezels.
> 
> ...


Just noticed some watches have "make an offer".


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Decent deal on a Fortis Spacematic from Jomashop

https://www.jomashop.com/fortis-wat...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ

$524 + free s/h with code SDTK75

Sent from my Note


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Not too familiar with the brand, but ToM today added Dreyfus & Co. Of particular note, is the Model 1924 powered by the Eterna Manufacture Calibre 39 for $689.99: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...2bf9bf/dreyfuss-co-1924-automatic-dgs00164-19


...


dumberdrummer said:


> I'm pretty sure both models you've posted are the 42mm, SW200 versions. The one I particularly called out from ToM is 45mm with the Eterna (albeit, manual wind) Cal. 39.


Yes, I see the difference now (I'm a ToM holdout: refuse to sign in to see details). Here is the Cal. 39 on Astor Bond for $815. The page says they will try to match a lower price. They appear to be an AD and offer a 2-year warranty, so maybe a fair price match would be worth it:
https://www.astorbond.com/product/watches/dreyfuss-co-1924-dgs0016419/

Here is a review by aBlogToWatch. They say it is limited edition, but I don't see that mentioned anywhere else:
https://www.ablogtowatch.com/dreyfuss-co-series-1924-calibre-39-watch-review/


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

mougino said:


> My index finger does not thank you


And yet you quoted the whole bloody thing!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

eljay said:


> And yet you quoted the whole bloody thing!


Yeah but quotes are truncated in Tapatalk. They're encapsulated in a small form and you need to press "See more" to see the whole thing:


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Creation Watches has 8% off all Orient watches with code 'ORIENT'.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> More Macy's deals.....all prices are after the Ebates 15%. These may not be all time low prices but to me they are good values at the prices shown and they look great.....I don't say that about Citizen often.
> 
> $178.50
> 
> ...


Love the look of this one. I really like the look of one or two subdials more than 3, for some reason (even though I own like 5 x 3-subdial chronos, LOL). They just are not as common. I think Citizen, IIRC, have a 'Panda' or 'Reverse-Panda', can't remember which, in this type of style with two subdials.


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Wenger Roadster 01.0851.122, Swiss quartz, stainless steel, 100m WR, 45mm, screw back case, uni-directional bezel, "sapphire coated mineral" crystal (per MyGiftShop), *$60 + S&H, tax, incl. in-store returns* from tjx. eBay: $125. Amazon: $170.
> 
> I bought a Roadster on a leather nato strap for this price (from Amazon) thanks to a deal posted here awhile back. I'd bought it as a gift for a friend, and I was very happy with it. When it arrived, the seconds hand wasn't hitting the marks, but my son was able to reset it for me. I like how the TDC of the bezel is marked 60, just as the dial is marked 12. I also like the long minute and seconds hands. On my Roadster, the lugs had two sets of holes: one for the nato and one for a two-piece strap/bracelet (I am guessing). The lume was not impressive.
> 
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...Swiss-Made-Roadster-Bracelet-Watch/1000341149


I have this watch, yet on the Perforated, Red-Stitched Leather band, and absolutely love it. Amazon had it on a special about 2 months ago for $47 bucks, so I snatched it up! Awesome watch. Solid and heavy, but it also chews up quite a bit of wrist real estate, so just keep that in mind. I have a 7.25-7.5" wrist, and it's perfect on me; not sure if someone with a sub-7" wrist would appreciate it. I don;t know the dimensions, the the lugs do project out quite a bit, which I think you can see if you look at the picks.

On another note, yet staying with Wenger brand, as I have quite a few of them, they are all great watches, IMO. Solid build quality, and for the price point, you just can't beat them. Swiss Quartz with Sapphire Coated Mineral, in most cases...(even though I'm not even sure what that REALLY means, but I have yet to see a scratch on any of my Wengers)...to get them for the prices that TJMaxx and Sierra Trading Post (STP) lists them, is just insane.

Anyway, one in particular, that is just crazy value, is the City Leather, if they still have it. the band is horrible, but throw on a NATO, and you have an awesome watch. They are BIG, but not heavy, and lume on them put my Orient Mako XL to shame. And on TJMaxx or STP, can't remember which, they list them for $35...they dropped them to $25 for a couple of days and I snatched it up--stupid great price!


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop deals (though not really for me):










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Re: eBay P10PERCENT participants... I sure hope the usual vendors haven't raised their prices in anticipation of this promotion... Crap.


Not sure if Joma has jacked prices to reflect coupon but here's a Tissot is $230 - $23 with code = $207

www.ebay.com/itm/183155930867









Chase Freedom gets another 5% for PP payments bringing this Swiss automatic under $200

Sadly 44mm diameter rules me out :-(


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

peatnick said:


> Not sure if Joma has jacked prices to reflect coupon but here's a Tissot is $230 - $23 with code = $207
> 
> www.ebay.com/itm/183155930867
> 
> ...


Bad idea - even more cheap than PWR80 - Swatch System 51 movt. inside)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation's daily deal is a Revue-Thommen Airspeed automatic chronograph, blue dial with bracelet, for $659. Be Frugal rebate would take it to $612.87.

Swiss, Sapphire, Valjoux 7750 movement.

Revue Thommen Airspeed Heritage Chronograph Men's Watch Model: 17081.6139


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

mikksteel said:


> Amazon also has this Hamilton Frogman 42mm diver as a warehouse deal, "Very Good" condition due to damaged packaging, for $518.
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-l...26200&sr=1-6&keywords=hamilton&condition=used
> 
> ...


I know you have to differentiate your product to get attention, but really, that "LOCK" thing. It is like a tumor on an otherwise decent looking watch.


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

justin86 said:


> Creation Watches has 8% off all Orient watches with code 'ORIENT'.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


This puts the beautiful (39x14mm, retrograde, power reserve, guilloche, sapphire) Orient star DE00002B at $ 343,16. Closest I found is LongIslandWatch $499. Amazon: $729. List: $1.010.


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

Rainshadow said:


> This puts the beautiful (39x14mm, retrograde, power reserve, guilloche, sapphire) Orient star DE00002B at $ 343,16. Closest I found is LongIslandWatch $499. Amazon: $729. List: $1.010.
> 
> View attachment 13124605


That is stunning! Great color combination, and very nicely made sub-dials.

Is this a very good price for it?

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

Is it a good price ?


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

In the true tradition of a "bargain" (sorry, in my opinion a 13k watch doesn't qualify....) another little gem from Gearbest:

*GUANQIN GJ16058 Men Auto Mechanical Watch Date Day Display Stainless Steel Band Wristwatch: **57USD *

https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_636738.html?wid=1433363


Miyota 8200 mov't 
Sapphire crystal
SS bracelet.

[Haven't figured out yet how to resize the original images from within the forum Advanced options o| ]


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

Novi said:


> That is stunning! Great color combination, and very nicely made sub-dials.
> 
> Is this a very good price for it?
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


Yes it's an excellent price for that Orient Star Retrograde model. The only time in recent memory where pricing came close was when Creation Watches ran a sale concurrently with eBay's one-day 20% off coupon.


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

son2silver said:


> Yes it's an excellent price for that Orient Star Retrograde model. The only time in recent memory where pricing came close was when Creation Watches ran a sale concurrently with eBay's one-day 20% off coupon.


Here's the what the price level did on Amazon last year from 3camel. A bumpy ride:


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Looks like a bargain indeed, Ipse!

Just to add a few points:

*Full video review* here: 




the reviewer came away favorably impressed (and check out that accuracy report!!) 

*Solid links AND end links* 
The reviewer tested and *confirmed that it has Sapphire glass* (granted, these diamond/hardness meter tests are not 100% reliable)
In addition, FWIW, when my brother performed the water drop test on it (he has this same watch), it beaded up sapphire-style  

The movement actually is *NOT a Miyota movement*, but as I understand it, a *Dixmont-Guanzhou* based on a Miyota 8215. This movement has *hacking* and hand-winding, and apparently has a good reputation. HoustonReal, can you chime in here? We could use your expertise! 
It's actually *slightly cheaper on AliEx*, where they have it available in a much wider array of colorways and strap/bracelet combinations. 

In short: Looks like a heckuva lot of watch for *$54.25 USD*!
Henry



Ipse said:


> In the true tradition of a "bargain" (sorry, in my opinion a 13k watch doesn't qualify....) another little gem from Gearbest:
> 
> *GUANQIN GJ16058 Men Auto Mechanical Watch Date Day Display Stainless Steel Band Wristwatch: **57USD *
> 
> ...


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

Rainshadow said:


> Here's the what the price level did on Amazon last year from 3camel. A bumpy ride:
> 
> View attachment 13125003


Thanks, I see that it is close to bottom! Had I just not had a few watches incoming at the moment... Watched a review of it, and not overly excited about how the end links are shaped. Makes the watch look thicker, perhaps?

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> TheWatchOutlet is on the list, as ususal, and they already have the lowest price on this ETA 2892-A2 automatic Victorinox Dive Master 241562 (next eBay price: $450). 500m WR, exhibition back, sapphire crystal, "Gunmetal PVD Stainless Steel" case (this is all per Jomashop where it's OOS at $349). $413 - 10% discount = *$372*. Amazon: $519. List: $1,250.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/VICTORINOX...l-Brown-Rubber-Mens-Watch-241562/163024168712


You know, I've seen this a lot with 'discount' stores (not just watches). So like this watch is a good deal, right? So then the average, non-discerning WUS customer like us then thinks "well, all their watches must be great deals then..." I used to be like that, thankfully, before I had actual money to spend on stuff. 

But then I look a few watches over, and see the same exact Aquaspeed watch that I just purchased for an insane deal ($96), yet STILL can get for a almost HALF what this store is selling for it on Ashford...

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/rotary/aquaspeed/AGS90088-C-04.pid?nid=cpg_cat2950776&so=7

So, as we know, some buyers on Ebay says "ooh, look, a Swiss Made Diver that normally goes for $895..." (in non-Invicta monopoly money dollars) "...you know, my father's needed a new watch, too, I should just get that while I'm here as well!" And, voila', the the savings the customer just made on one watch is completely erased by purchasing a 2nd watch...or 3rd...well, you get the point. Yeah, I'm guilty of multi-buying, yself, but not until I go look and see how much that 2nd item is somewhere else; I don't just take it for granted that just because I got a great deal on one, that it means I'm getting a great deal on the next.

OK, rant over.

Didn't mean to take away from your great find...could have been ANY watch at ANY of these stores,,,including Ashford...just something that I noticed this time, because I took the time to follow the link because I'm a sucker for Swiss Military/Swiss Army inspired watches...and I liked this one!


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Areatrend on Ebay has the venerable SXK007 on the jubilee bracelet for $179, which after applying coupon code P10PERCENT, comes to $161.09. I think that's a pretty decent price on the bracelet these days...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/132482009734


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

$299 Startimer came in from the deal the other day. They still have a few at Certified Watch Store. On the Hirsch Liberty


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Princeton Watches has the Citizen Signature Courageous Perpetual Calendar diver, model BL1258-53L, for $477. Lemoney rebate would take it to $441.69, and that's $70+ better than the next-best price I can find. Eco-drive, sapphire crystal, 300m water resistance, and a cool dial that shimmers something like an octopus in certain light.

Several WUS threads with great photos of the watch:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/citizen-bl1258-53l-4354418.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/psychedelic-citizen-signature-bl1258-53l-2384842.html






https://www.princetonwatches.com/products/bl1258-53l

The black-dial, chrono version of this watch, model BL5440-58E, is also on sale there for $555, or $517.35 after the Lemoney rebate. That's about $40 better than others.






https://www.princetonwatches.com/products/bl5440-58e


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

So I know I said "I'm in if you are" and didn't wait for a response but I pulled the trigger and this showed up today. I gotta tell ya, not all that impressed. I thought I was going to love this watch because this retro style really speaks to me sometimes (I have an Oris 65 and will have a JLC Polaris Memovox once it gets a bit cheaper). I'm not sure why, but this one doesn't wow me. The dimensions seem out of proportion a bit- bezel too wide compared to the crystal, the angle of the bezel and domed crystal meet in an odd way, etc. It's going back despite this being on my shopping list for about a year. Great deal at $1359 delivered though...

PS- always happy when this thread has deals around this price point ($1k-3k) IMO (or maybe we need another thread).



justin86 said:


> Someone talk me out of it...
> 
> 37mm Rado Captain Cook for $1365 delivered with tax after cash back
> 
> ...


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Here's one for those who like BIG watches. Hamilton Khaki Field H70615523 on nice thick pilot style strap. 44mm diameter and whopping 54mm lug to lug. Pretty good deal at $318 USD at Ashford with code AFFZAUTO318 + shipping (free shipping in U.S.). Last time it was on sale back in March 2017 it was at $329 so this could possibly be all time low this time around.

Edit: Deal expires 2018-05-14.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki+field/automatic/H70615523.pid


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Rainshadow said:


> This puts the beautiful (39x14mm, retrograde, power reserve, guilloche, sapphire) Orient star DE00002B at $ 343,16. Closest I found is LongIslandWatch $499. Amazon: $729. List: $1.010.
> 
> View attachment 13124605


That's a really nice looking watch in the picture. I would personally be wary though, with a black faced watch like that with such intricate accents on the subdials. I had a sun & moon in black, which looked awesome in pictures and had plenty of intricate detailing on the dial. Unfortunately, in person, all of the details were lose in all but the strongest lighting conditions because of how dark the dial was.


----------



## jlowyz (Nov 5, 2016)

Dear friends, I've been scrolling through the recent posts of this thread since yesterday and didn't manage to see any strap deals. 

Any one of you might be aware of any ongoing deals for quality leather straps?

Thanks in advance!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

is the ebates bday 15 percent cashback still active? fossil had a good sale and was included in the cashback


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Are there any current discount codes for C.Ward watches? Thanks.


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

You can snag this for under $1000 on TOM (https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...mepieces-04565948-ede1-4fa6-b653-4240cb2a0f13) if you act fast...It's a bit out of my price range, but seems like a heck of a deal for a pretty nice looking watch. There are a few other Balls there as well (some kinda cool looking Trainmaster World Times) if that's your thing .


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Are there any current discount codes for C.Ward watches? Thanks.


Nevermind posted b4 checking if codes worked..


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

If this was the grey dial I’d be all over it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

Try 100SUN18, should give you a £100 discount. SUN needs to be in capitals.



yankeexpress said:


> Are there any current discount codes for C.Ward watches? Thanks.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

jlowyz said:


> Dear friends, I've been scrolling through the recent posts of this thread since yesterday and didn't manage to see any strap deals.
> 
> Any one of you might be aware of any ongoing deals for quality leather straps?
> 
> ...





BTerry2233 said:


> Fossil has some good deals on sale straps + extra 25% w code *WVGLNMN *


Can't beat $3 for a quality strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

mikksteel said:


> Areatrend on Ebay has the venerable SXK007 on the jubilee bracelet for $179, which after applying coupon code P10PERCENT, comes to $161.09. I think that's a pretty decent price on the bracelet these days...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/132482009734
> 
> View attachment 13125167


Aargh!! Why didn't they do this 2 weeks ago!!! I would've ponied up the extra $22 to get this over my Mako XL (not that I don't love my Mako, I do, but c'mon...we're talkin' about an SKX, here, and now, I'm not a 'buying moratorium' as you will. o|

Erase this part of my post, if against the rules, but...however, if anyone happens to purchase one because they want to get a shiny new one to replace a used one they have even though it's still in great condition, and sees 4 or 5 pieces they like in my sigline after the dotted line, well...you could always PM me! :-!


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Are there any current discount codes for C.Ward watches? Thanks.



*Save $125 off your next purchase**

Use code* 125SUN18* for $125 off purchases
of $625 or more*.​

_*_ _Valid until Midnight, 30 June 2018. Enter code in the "promo code" box at checkout to apply the saving._ V_oucher code is not valid on clearance, sale, nearly new or archive items.T&Cs apply, see voucher for details_​


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

3 new Massdrop en tries today









Oops missed one, so 4:









Note Oris and Casio are limited to 10 pieces. I'm surprised that this Oris model got such overwhelming votes (I always thought we tend to forget what date is today but the day ?!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

MrMajestyk said:


> 3 new Massdrop en tries today
> 
> Oops missed one, so 4:
> 
> ...


I own the "Rescue Orange" version of this and let me tell you...skinny wrists need NOT apply, it's a HUGE watch. Thankfully mine are large enough for it, but just barely at 7.5


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Strmwatch said:


> I own the "Rescue Orange" version of this and let me tell you...skinny wrists need NOT apply, it's a HUGE watch. Thankfully mine are large enough for it, but just barely at 7.5


Haha true, I have the mudmaster and a 6 inch wrist and makes me feel so tough and manly 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

Moon watch from 15% Ebay code came in yesterday. Plain bulova box as stated by others, but came w book, manual, etc. Gotta say, I'm super happy for the price.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

MrMajestyk said:


> 3 new Massdrop en tries today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Alpina is cheaper on Amazon.


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

$25 credit for every $100 spent @ Touch of Modern today 
makes those Dreyfuss deals a little more interesting


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

My CW trident Bronze from the spring sale/code is supposed to be delivered today. Hoping its as nice as it looks in pictures.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

brokensentences said:


> Moon watch from 15% Ebay code came in yesterday. Plain bulova box as stated by others, but came w book, manual, etc. Gotta say, I'm super happy for the price.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Mine came in yesterday too. And yes same box and books. Gotta say it looks way better on your wrists then on my skeleton flat wrists. 
Wear it in good health.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A seller on Amazon has a Louis Erard 1931 GMT automatic watch, model 82224AA02.BDC51, for $572. I see one other one for sale for $830, and the rest are over $1,000.

I believe this has an ETA2893-2 movement. But 44mm in an all-dial case is going to wear big.

https://www.amazon.com/Louis-Erard-82224AA02-BDC51-Automatic-Watch/dp/B004KPNIAA/


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Not even remotely a deal.

My 15% ebay coupon purchase arrived as well. I used it to pick up a Citizen A-T world timer (AT9030) for slightly less than the Costco price before tax. As much as I might like the novelty of an automatic world timer complication (counter-clockwise rotating chapter ring), given it's a crap shoot to land on a country that does - or does not - observe Daylight Savings Time (DST) renders it useless IMO. This is not an issue with the A-T.

Speaking of the A-T, it is a handsome watch. A lot of wrist presence, a lot of shiny bits, and enough brushed steel to offset the luster and make it visually interesting. Don't expect a knock-out blue though. It skews more towards steely gray than bright blue under most natural lighting conditions.










I've been making bedroom eyes at the Citizen A-T world timer since I saw it as Costco and learned of its multi-functional awesomeness - it is like the Swiss Army knife of watches (in that neither have a chronograph)... But what made it a must-have was the atomic radio sync, which Citizen uses as a springboard to provide _true_ world time functionality - as by changing to any one of the 26 time zones indicated in the stadium chapter ring, the watch will automatically adjust to that time zone based on it's last atomic radio signal reading, adjusting automatically for DST.

Combine this with a truly independent second time zone, Eco-Drive, and perpetual calendar, and the addition of an alarm seems like the proverbial cherry on top of a metric f*@&ton of cake. I see this watch as serving two functions: First, it is now my index watch, supplanting my HAQ and UHF watches that had served that purpose (they will now be indexed to this watch). Second, as it is in the tertiary box, it is intended for situational/occasional use. Great for short business trips, for instance.

But to use it as my 'index watch,' it will have to receive the AT/RC signal out of FoCo, CO (not to be confused with Fococo, the capital of Covfefe). So I sat down with the manual, appropriately entitled, "The Book of the Watch, Vol. I-II." It comes in a leather-bound hardcover with an integral bookmark made of silk. No, not really. But it should have. Or at least a stand, so you don't develop chronic pain in your lower back from holding this massive treatise aloft for more than the two days required to read it. But I digress.

After assimilating more knowledge than Neo last night, I sat down to tinker, and was immediately disappointed to see it fail the 'signal received' test. Ironically, one of the most complicated tasks one can perform with this watch is manually setting the time, but I set about to do just that. In reading the manual, they advise placing the watch near a window, facing the RC antenna toward the source of the broadcast for the peak broadcast at 0200. Great. I thought I was buying a watch, not a tamagotchi.

So I stuck it in it's bottom-shelf box, deep in the bowels of a fairly large house, with the receiver facing the opposite direction of the signal, and went to bed.

That was fourteen hours ago. This morning, up early, one of the first things I did was pull the Bottom Box and pull out this watch. I ran the simple AT RC check, and the needle slid to "OK." It had received and processed the AT signal successfully. Win.

So that's the good. If I were to express one beef with this watch, it's that...










Maybe Citizen lists the dial size, or maybe centimeters are longer at Citizen. But while the watch lists at 44mm, it wears (noticeably) larger than the Bulova Moon Watch. Even with the relatively shirt L2L - which definitely contributes to its wearability - it is a monster, and if you find the Moon Watch to be too large, you might want to give this a pass as well. But if size isn't a primary concern, this is a lot of watch and technology for an analog platform with a commensurate degree of quality finishing to match.


----------



## malizna77 (Dec 30, 2015)

flypanam said:


> That's a really nice looking watch in the picture. I would personally be wary though, with a black faced watch like that with such intricate accents on the subdials. I had a sun & moon in black, which looked awesome in pictures and had plenty of intricate detailing on the dial. Unfortunately, in person, all of the details were lose in all but the strongest lighting conditions because of how dark the dial was.


Where to buy this watch ?

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

malizna77 said:


> Where to buy this watch ?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


follow the quotes backwards and you get Creation Watches
Orient Star Retrograde Power Reserve SDE00002B0 DE00002B0 Men's Watch
use code "orient"


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Not even remotely a deal.
> 
> Maybe Citizen lists the dial size, or maybe centimeters are longer at Citizen. But while the watch lists at 44mm, it wears (noticeably) larger than the Bulova Moon Watch. Even with the relatively shirt L2L - which definitely contributes to its wearability - it is a monster, and if you find the Moon Watch to be too large, you might want to give this a pass as well. But if size isn't a primary concern, this is a lot of watch and technology for an analog platform with a commensurate degree of quality finishing to match.


I have the Citizen you posted and another version that is the same size and I found them to wear smaller then the Bulova Moon Watch. As soon as I tried the Moon Watch it felt much too large for me (and sold it quickly) however the Citizens are manageable for me. However I would prefer if they where a bit smaller.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A seller on Amazon has a Louis Erard 1931 GMT automatic watch, model 82224AA02.BDC51, for $572. I see one other one for sale for $830, and the rest are over $1,000.
> 
> I believe this has an ETA2893-2 movement. But 44mm in an all-dial case is going to wear big.
> 
> ...


Nice find. Louis Erard makes nice watches.

There is another version with the same movement for $557.

https://www.amazon.com/Louis-Erard-...rs=13268138011&ie=UTF8&qid=1525993509&sr=8-23

They also have a 7750 chronograph for $650.

https://www.amazon.com/Louis-Erard-...rs=13268138011&ie=UTF8&qid=1525993555&sr=8-33

All of these are FBA, so no sales tax and no risk if there is something wrong.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

40% off several models at Davosa.

DAVOSA Swiss watches - 40% Off Specials


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Not even remotely a deal.
> 
> ...
> Speaking of the A-T, it is a handsome watch. A lot of wrist presence, a lot of shiny bits, and enough brushed steel to offset the luster and make it visually interesting. Don't expect a knock-out blue though. It skews more towards steely gray than bright blue under most natural lighting conditions.
> ...


I became aware of the Citizen "A-T" radio controlled watches shortly after I began watch collecting a little over 3 years ago. I was then and still today in awe of the ingenuity and technology within these watches. Furthermore, the build quality of these watches is superb. The model you selected is at the upper tier of the "AT90XX" product line. I wish I had one when I was still active in the business world. At one time, I probably averaged 15-20 flights a month traveling all over the North America. The dual time zone function would have been handy. If you are someone who travels internationally, this watch is a no-brainer. I've said it before, I wear my automatics for pleasure. When knowing the correct time is critical and when traveling, these are the watches I pull out (yes, I have several&#8230;second addiction after dive watches). Given the technology and build quality, once this watch is setup correctly, it will provide you the correct time (within a split second) and date for the life of the watch without any further intervention or adjustment. Just ensure it is exposed to sufficient life to keep the power cell charged (9 months power reserve) and in a location where it can sync nightly.

Yes, the watch is larger than average but feel it is very manageable.

I think every serious collector should have at least one, if nothing more than to have a reference to set your beloved automatics. I keep one on my desk for that purpose alone.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Ooops


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock DW9052, 48.5mm, mineral crystal, alarm, stopwatch, countdown timer, EL backlight, choice of two colors: black or blue, $33 - 10% P10PERCENT code = *$30 incl. free S&H* & 30-day returns. Amazon: $38. Next eBay price: $39. I verified that the code works.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...ch-Blue-or-Black-Choice-of-Color/132416653034


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

$30 bucks is an outstanding deal beating the DW-5600E that was down to $35 during the holiday sale on Amazon and other sites.

This is a good little (subjective) watch. I bought the blue one a while back and my son, who is in the 6th grade, took for his own. He wears it daily. On a side note, out of his many friends, only one other kid wears a watch and he rocks a Casio GB-6900.

If ever a G-Shock needed to have the straps pre-formed it's this one. Use the boiling water with straps in a coffee cup to "shape" the straps. Then rinse in cold water so they hold the new shape, otherwise the watch will flop around on the wrist.



BostonCharlie said:


> G-Shock DW9052, 48.5mm, mineral crystal, alarm, stopwatch, countdown timer, EL backlight, choice of two colors: black or blue, $33 - 10% P10PERCENT code = *$30 incl. free S&H* & 30-day returns. Amazon: $38. Next eBay price: $39. I verified that the code works.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...ch-Blue-or-Black-Choice-of-Color/132416653034


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> I have the Citizen you posted and another version that is the same size and I found them to wear smaller then the Bulova Moon Watch. As soon as I tried the Moon Watch it felt much too large for me (and sold it quickly) however the Citizens are manageable for me. However I would prefer if they where a bit smaller.


The Citizen CB1090 has many of the same functions in a 39mm, stainless case, sapphire crystal and standard lugs (one of the few Citizen A/T models with standard lugs). Generally available around $350.


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Nah, that wasn't it at all. As usual, the crappy stock image does the real thing no justice. Here was mine on a Panatime Galaxy strap. Kind of like a poor man's Avenger.


How was the brown dial in real life? More towards black, or like brown-brown?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Targeted Ebay 10% off email.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> The Citizen CB1090 has many of the same functions in a 39mm, stainless case, sapphire crystal and standard lugs (one of the few Citizen A/T models with standard lugs). Generally available around $350.
> 
> View attachment 13127925


There's also a very similar Citizen Attesa CB1070, 40mm, titanium case for about the same price.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

mplsabdullah said:


> I have the Citizen you posted and another version that is the same size and *I found them to wear smaller then the Bulova Moon Watch*. As soon as I tried the Moon Watch it felt much too large for me (and sold it quickly) however the Citizens are manageable for me. However I would prefer if they where a bit smaller.











Maybe the A-T's wide bracelet (at the lugs) is better proportioned to the case, making it wear smaller than it is? No matter how I look at them, whether on the wrist or side-by-side, the Citizen appears larger. Maybe it's the überwide lug width of the A-T, or maybe it's the raised box crystal of the Moon Watch (which cuts off viewing angles of the case side, thus making it appear smaller when on the wrist), but to my eye at least the Citizen appears larger.

They're both big watches regardless, and like you, I would have preferred them absent a couple mm.


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

TheSanDiegan said:


> View attachment 13128393
> 
> 
> Maybe the A-T's wide bracelet (at the lugs) is better proportioned to the case, making it wear smaller than it is? No matter how I look at them, whether on the wrist or side-by-side, the Citizen appears larger. Maybe it's the überwide lug width of the A-T, or maybe it's the raised box crystal of the Moon Watch (which cuts off viewing angles of the case side, thus making it appear smaller when on the wrist), but to my eye at least the Citizen appears larger.
> ...


No way. I'm all about watches with several complications like this to be 44mm+. When 'watchmakers' try to package all this stuff in a 40mm case, I just find myself struggling to squint to try to read what the watch is displaying.

If the watch is just a dial with a day/date??? Great, 40mm is perfect, but if they are going to add more than one sub-dial??? IMO, it needs to be at least 42mm with a thin bezel, because, let's face it, a thick bezel takes up a lot of real estate.

And just from looking at this picture of these two watches, It think they do it right with the lugs; they don't protrude out very far...especially the Citizen. But take my Wenger Roadster Black Night, in comparison (and sorry, I do not own measurement caliper tool yet...or whatever you call it...I'm such a noob...), and you can see that the lugs protrude out quite a bit...AND it's a big watch (45mm). So while it's great on my wrist at 7.5"-ish, on anything smaller than a 7"??? Uh-uh. I bet that sucker is like 52mm, lug-to-lug. But, since they make a Chrono version of this, it makes sense to have it be 45mm...but anyway, I digress.









My point is, yes, I see how it would be too big for many wrists, but I'm glad Citizen didn't try 'smush' (highly technical term there) all that into 42mm, or less...


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

And again Massdrop

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

If you have an Amex and a fan of Shinola, this might be a good deal to jump on. Found under Amex Offers & Benefits to sign up.

Get a one-time $100 statement credit by using your enrolled Card to spend a minimum of $350+ in one or more transactions in-store at Shinola or online at shinola.com by 6/18/2018.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Possible Kohl's deal. You can stack MOM30 and WATCHES10 if you use a Kohl's card. Makes the SRPC07 $265 before taxes. A good deal if you live in a state without sales tax. Plus you get Kohl's cash and whatever you can squeeze from your favorite cash back site.

Edit: there may be other deals as well with these coups but I'm too lazy to do the legwork.

https://m.kohls.com/product/prd-325...ainless-steel-automatic-dive-watch-srpc07.jsp









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Missed this on MD and there is a watch with the set not that exciting but may be someone's looking for a present.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

F91W 6 bucks on Amazon
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000GAWSDG/ref=ox_sc_mini_detail?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3M7LGG8QKYJWW


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

frogles said:


> F91W 6 bucks on Amazon
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000GAWSDG/ref=ox_sc_mini_detail?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3M7LGG8QKYJWW


Sweet. This has been on my modification list waiting for a price like this. Thanks.







a true classic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

JC Penny has this at $350 with AFFSHOP1 or GOSHOP66 - eBates offer is 15% = $298.02
https://www.jcpenney.com/p/seiko-pr...regular&catId=SearchResults&searchTerm=Srpa21


----------



## uniontex777 (Apr 5, 2013)

mannal said:


> JC Penny has this at $350 with AFFSHOP1 or GOSHOP66 - eBates offer is 15% = $298.02
> https://www.jcpenney.com/p/seiko-pr...regular&catId=SearchResults&searchTerm=Srpa21


So tempting this or kohls orange samurai...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

uniontex777 said:


> So tempting this or kohls orange samurai...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Buy both. See which one "wows" you in person. Return the one that doesn't. Although (from experience) there is a risk of keeping both. :think:


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

frogles said:


> F91W 6 bucks on Amazon
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000GAWSDG/ref=ox_sc_mini_detail?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3M7LGG8QKYJWW


$6 for a horological icon? At that price, everyone interested in watches should pick one up. Ultimate beater watch.

And really refreshing to wear a watch this light and slim. Unlike watches that proclaim their presence, this one quietly stays out of your way, and you truly forget it's even there.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

mannal said:


> JC Penny has this at $350 with AFFSHOP1 or GOSHOP66 - eBates offer is 15% = $298.02
> https://www.jcpenney.com/p/seiko-pr...regular&catId=SearchResults&searchTerm=Srpa21


That's not really a good deal. It's available on eBay for $260, $280, and $290 from multiple sellers (before any cash back). The $280 listing advertises 3 year Seiko Warranty, so it's not even grey market. Plus, you may have to pay tax from JC Penny.
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=srpa21&_sacat=0


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Perdendosi said:


> That's not really a good deal. It's available on eBay for $260, $280, and $290 from multiple sellers (before any cash back). The $280 listing advertises 3 year Seiko Warranty, so it's not even grey market. Plus, you may have to pay tax from JC Penny.
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=srpa21&_sacat=0


True. I typically post these types of deals for folks that want to work with a brick & mortar company or have credit on their JCP/Kohls/TJMaxx credit card (that the wife/hubby does not know about).


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Sporkboy said:


> Sweet. This has been on my modification list waiting for a price like this. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What sort of mods can be done? Not finding much on YouTube

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

batmansk6 said:


> What sort of mods can be done? Not finding much on YouTube
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Negative display: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/casio-f91w-mod-negative-display-diy-757778.html#/topics/757778

LED backlight swap: http://www.instructables.com/id/Watch-LED-Light-Mod/

Or modding pretty much everything: https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/kbv8qa/people-love-modding-old-casio-watches


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

son2silver said:


> Negative display: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/casio-f91w-mod-negative-display-diy-757778.html#/topics/757778
> 
> LED backlight swap: http://www.instructables.com/id/Watch-LED-Light-Mod/
> 
> Or modding pretty much everything: https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/kbv8qa/people-love-modding-old-casio-watches


Thanks for curating up the threads, wasn't aware of the possibilities - got to dive deeper into it now...

Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## Dudubjd (Nov 16, 2011)

Which was the best price on seiko presage?


----------



## Dudubjd (Nov 16, 2011)

Which was the best price on seiko presage?

View attachment 13129683


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

InDNavVet said:


> No way. I'm all about watches with several complications like this to be 44mm+. When 'watchmakers' try to package all this stuff in a 40mm case, I just find myself struggling to squint to try to read what the watch is displaying.
> 
> If the watch is just a dial with a day/date??? Great, 40mm is perfect, but if they are going to add more than one sub-dial???
> .
> ...


When it comes to subdial legibility, it is the size and execution of the _subdials_ that matter, not the case size. For instance, one of my least readable subdials is on one of my larger watches: the date subdial on my 43.5mm Orient Enforcer. However, all three subdials on my smallest chronograph (38mm) are easy to read by comparison due to the high contrast between the blued hands and the dial indices.

Which brings me to point #2. I would also suggest you might be conflating case size with data visibility. For instance, despite its behemoth size, you've got to be kidding me if you're suggesting the RC/AT test, the alarm indicator, and (to a lessor degree) the 26-city chapter ring don't require the Mother of All Squints to read. By contrast, the tachymeter on either the measurably smaller Speedy Pro (38mm-42mm) or Rolex Daytona (40mm) - two of the most recognizable chronographs in existence - is eminently more readable.

Here's an example to illustrate the above points. The chronograph you see in this recent photo is only 40mm in diameter. But immediately, upon a glance, you can see that a) it is 15 seconds past the minute, and b) that both the chrono subdials are zeroed out.










But to bring it back to the 90XX, it is indeed a nice watch for what it is. And while I wish it were a couple mm smaller, I still consider it a good get and a great value, and a worthy addition that will continue to earn its keep for a long time.

Lastly, in extolling its virtues upthread, I completely forgot to mention the 200m WR, which IMO makes this a value category candidate for GADA status.

tl;dr
Big watch. Good watch. Get watch.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

frogles said:


> F91W 6 bucks on Amazon
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000GAWSDG/ref=ox_sc_mini_detail?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3M7LGG8QKYJWW


$5.95 with no tax and free shipping (and you don't need Prime for the FS).
I don't really even want this watch, and I bought it.
Thanks a lot, frogles!


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

ayem-bee said:


> $5.95 with no tax and free shipping (and you don't need Prime for the FS).
> I don't really even want this watch, and I bought it.
> Thanks a lot, frogles!


Haha, same here  It's so different that I might actually wear it every once in a while. Or at the very least use it to set the time after on the automatics.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Dudubjd said:


> Which was the best price on seiko presage?
> 
> View attachment 13129683


$218 - $280 depending on model


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Thanks for curating up the threads, wasn't aware of the possibilities - got to dive deeper into it now...
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.
> 
> Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


I am going to swap out the LED for a different color, maybe white as I did another watch with blue already. I may do the hydro mod just to see if it makes that much of a difference. I am not really sure what else I might do, but I have two on the way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

:-! 

"$5.95 with no tax and free shipping (and you don't need Prime for the FS).
I don't really even want this watch, and I bought it.
Thanks a lot, frogles! "


----------



## malizna77 (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks


taike said:


> follow the quotes backwards and you get Creation Watches
> Orient Star Retrograde Power Reserve SDE00002B0 DE00002B0 Men's Watch
> use code "orient"


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Second time getting super lucky with a Victorinox deal at my local tj Maxx. This infantry chronograph was marked down to $59. The strap is damaged but the watch is perfect.









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

A couple quartz Vics at tjx-dot-com:

UPDATE: this one is now sold out.
Alliance Swiss quartz on bracelet, white dial, 40mm x 9mm, 100m WR, sapphire crystal, model 241476, *$130*. eBay: $217. Amazon: $300. Jomashop: OOS at $249.
https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...Made-Alliance-Large-Bracelet-Watch/1000341229










Infantry Swiss quartz on leather, black dial, 40mm, 100m WR, sapphire crystal (per Jomashop) model 241563, *$120*. eBay: $150. Jomashop: OOS at $199.
https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...-Made-Infantry-Leather-Strap-Watch/1000341234


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Sporkboy said:


> Sweet. This has been on my modification list waiting for a price like this. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use mine as a desk clock. Works perfect and is never more than 1-2 seconds off per month.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

feltharg said:


> anyone saw a discount code which would work on this hammy on bracelet?
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-aviation/H76565125.pid?nid=cpg_cat6032&so=18


Yup, this Hamilton Khaki Aviation 38mm on bracelet is now on sale for $289 USD at Ashford, coupon code AFFKHAKI289 expiry 2018-05-16.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/all+brands/hamilton/khaki+aviation/H76565125.pid










There's also another version of the 47mm JeanRichard Terrascope on sale there again for $599 USD with coupon AFFTER599 expiry 2018-05-16. This one's got a dark grey dial on dark brown leather as opposed to the silver dial on rubber. The only downside for me for this particular model is the different colour mid-case (PVD I think?)

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/jeanrichard/60500-11-002-001.pid


----------



## flu (Feb 4, 2017)

Seiko SLT081 for *$49.95*.. I've got this particular watch off of this thread. BDC posted it and it was $55 back then. 38mm. 8F Quartz movement. GMT. Perpetual Calendar. Accurate to 10sec per year. Looks like something out of this world.

https://www.areatrend.com/us/seiko-mens-slt081-silver-stainless-steel-automatic-watch-69319


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Bertucci camo commando watch for $26.24 if you get their email 25% coupons...and if you do anything even remotely outdoorsy then you should.

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/b...ap~p~259nt/?filterString=mens-watches~d~9404/


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bargain: Casio ana-digi with *auto EL*, *stainless steel case*, standard lugs, mineral crystal, temp. sensor, (no compass, despite desc.), moon phase, world time, countdown timer, one alarm, chronograph, mutable buttons, 44mm x 13.1mm (per Creation, Amazon says 41mm), 100m WR, 22mm strap width (per NYWatchStore), model AMW-704D-7AV. oh, and a hunting mode, however that works. *$67 incl. free shipping*. Walmart: $67 (1 left). Creation: $68. Amazon: $82. List: $110.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-AMW7...-HUNTING-TIMER-Thermometer-watch/272971825552


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

1/2 deal, 1/2 bargain: Casio Lineage MB6 wave ceptor atomic, tough solar ana-digi, all stainless steel case, standard lugs, 4 alarms + snooze, world time (with fast switch, incl. analog, per manual), stopwatch & timer, auto LED light (see lighted shot, below), 42.8mm x 11.6mm, 20mm band width, 50m WR, *$137 incl. free shipping* from Japan. ~$150 elsewhere. Model LCW-M300D-1AJF

Module 5110 watch manual PDF here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CASIO-LINE...ultiband-6-Mens-Watch-New-in-Box/302713593294

Photos from another eBay listing. Somehow I doubt that the LED is causing the lume to shine like that:

















Sources for 5110 module number:
* https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Line...r-Atomic-Multiband-6-Mens-Watch-/232528350412
* http://www.tokyo-toyz.com/proddetail.php?prod=CasioLINEAGELCW-M300D-1AJF
* https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/svelte-lineage-lcw-m300d-sashays-852510.html


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> 1/2 deal, 1/2 bargain: Casio Lineage MB6 wave ceptor atomic, tough solar ana-digi, all stainless steel case, standard lugs, 4 alarms + snooze, world time (with fast switch, incl. analog, per manual), stopwatch & timer, auto LED light (see lighted shot, below), 42.8mm x 11.6mm, 20mm band width, 50m WR, *$137 incl. free shipping* from Japan. ~$150 elsewhere. Model LCW-M300D-1AJF
> 
> Module 5110 watch manual PDF here.
> 
> ...


Ooh, I like that! Been looking at atomic watches, and some are just massive. This is pretty stylish. How is the glass quality here?

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

flu said:


> Seiko SLT081 for *$49.95*.. I've got this particular watch off of this thread. BDC posted it and it was $55 back then. 38mm. 8F Quartz movement. GMT. Perpetual Calendar. Accurate to 10sec per year. Looks like something out of this world.
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/us/seiko-mens-slt081-silver-stainless-steel-automatic-watch-69319
> 
> View attachment 13130755


I bought it when it was $52. Yeah, yeah, they are a bit 'spotty' at times, but I received this in perfect, new condition...all the hands go where they are supposed, (as you can see below), yada, yada, no scratch-n-dent, I guess it could be refurbished, but it's not advertised as such, and had all the stupid plastic wrapping around the bracelet, the paper-thing-a-ma-jig around the clasp, the blue sticky in the back of the case, the whole deal...well, I feel gypped, because I paid $2 more than it is now...at $49.95...yes, that's stupid, crazy, pricing. I got everything but a box (cheap bastards), but I got the tag, booklet, etc.

Anyway, one has to like the styling, I guess, and the fact that that bracelet ain't goin' anywhere; it's a complete pkg. Also, it states it's a 38mm watch, but on my 7.5"ish wrists, it looks just fine, don't you think (other than I need to lose a few lbs so it doesn't look like it's cutting off my circulation)?

But a Seiko? GMT?? Perpetual Calendar?? under $50?? Hell, if you don't like, buy 2 or 3 for future gifts! OK, rant over, but best $52 I ever spent; no way this is some 'knockoff'--too complicated to pull off, and if one did, they spent more than $52 making, LOL.

EDIT: Oh, and the lume?? Yep, typical Seiko. I gave it a full charge before bed, woke up and it still had the slightest hintt of a glow that I could tell what time it was. The 3 'pips' that are lumed at 6, 9, 12 also still had faint glow...


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

InDNavVet said:


> I bought it when it was $52. Yeah, yeah, they are a bit 'spotty' at times, but I received this in perfect, new condition...all the hands go where they are supposed, (as you can see below), yada, yada, no scratch-n-dent, I guess it could be refurbished, but it's not advertised as such, and had all the stupid plastic wrapping around the bracelet, the paper-thing-a-ma-jig around the clasp, the blue sticky in the back of the case, the whole deal...well, I feel gypped, because I paid $2 more than it is now...at $49.95...yes, that's stupid, crazy, pricing. I got everything but a box (cheap bastards), but I got the tag, booklet, etc.
> 
> Anyway, one has to like the styling, I guess, and the fact that that bracelet ain't goin' anywhere; it's a complete pkg. Also, it states it's a 38mm watch, but on my 7.5"ish wrists, it looks just fine, don't you think (other than I need to lose a few lbs so it doesn't look like it's cutting off my circulation)?
> 
> ...


Does it have a jump hour, GMT, or neither? What about quick set date? It looks really nice!


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

TheSanDiegan said:


> When it comes to subdial legibility, it is the size and execution of the _subdials_ that matter, not the case size. For instance, one of my least readable subdials is on one of my larger watches: the date subdial on my 43.5mm Orient Enforcer. However, all three subdials on my smallest chronograph (38mm) are easy to read by comparison due to the high contrast between the blued hands and the dial indices.
> 
> Which brings me to point #2. I would also suggest you might be conflating case size with data visibility. For instance, despite its behemoth size, you've got to be kidding me if you're suggesting the RC/AT test, the alarm indicator, and (to a lessor degree) the 26-city chapter ring don't require the Mother of All Squints to read. By contrast, the tachymeter on either the measurably smaller Speedy Pro (38mm-42mm) or Rolex Daytona (40mm) - two of the most recognizable chronographs in existence - is eminently more readable.
> 
> ...


All good points. I guess I just don't have the experience with watches that many here have, but my point was, if you have a bezel, and/or chapter ring, you are right, that take up real estate, and the sub-dials aren't done properly, they can be almost useless. I equated size, because that's all I know. It seems the larger the the dial, the more readable the the subdials. My 47mm Pulsar PM3053 is one example...









Another example is the Wenger 01.1043.105 (not my wrist...and someone should probably tell this gentleman that this watch is NOT a good look for him...those Lugs...









Yet, my Timex Taft Street, which is a lovely watch, well, the sub-dials are nigh unreadable. It's a 42mm with a thick bezel. I love the look of the watch, but if you are trying to see which day of the week it is??? fuggeddaboutit.

Anyway, thank you for 'straightening me out' and 'schooling me' on this topic. Maybe I don't have to automatically discount sub-42mm chronos in the future. I'll just have to really try to investigate to see if anyone's had problems reading the subdials or not.


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

agrberg said:


> Does it have a jump hour, GMT, or neither? What about quick set date? It looks really nice!


It didn't say anything about a jump hour, so I'm going to say no. GMT? Yes. Typical Red hand, that you can see is pointing at the 0900 hour, because it was 9:15AM, as you see. And I'm sorry, I'm a noob. not sure about quickset date. Mine came with the date already set...I'm hoping that since it's a perpetual calendar, that is why. I'll find out next leap year, but it did cross over April to May without a hiccup, whereas I had to change the date on all my other watches.

It's a really nice, sturdy, handsome watch. you can't go wrong, IMO, for $50. A Seiko with GMT and Perpetual Calendar?? I mean, even just a standard Seiko Quartz can't be found for $50.

Yes, this is Areatrend we are talking about; they are VERY sketchy, but I had no problems with this particular watch, not on iota.


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

agrberg said:


> Does it have a jump hour, GMT, or neither? What about quick set date? It looks really nice!


It didn't say anything about a jump hour, so I'm going to say no. GMT? Yes. Typical Red hand, that you can see is pointing at the 0900 hour, because it was 9:15AM, as you see. And I'm sorry, I'm a noob. not sure about quickset date. Mine came with the date already set...I'm hoping that since it's a perpetual calendar, that is why. I'll find out next leap year, but it did cross over April to May without a hiccup, whereas I had to change the date on all my other watches.

It's a really nice, sturdy, handsome watch. you can't go wrong, IMO, for $50. A Seiko with GMT and Perpetual Calendar?? I mean, even just a standard Seiko Quartz can't be found for $50.

Yes, this is Areatrend we are talking about; they are VERY sketchy, but I had no problems with this particular watch, not on iota.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

InDNavVet said:


> It didn't say anything about a jump hour, so I'm going to say no. GMT? Yes. Typical Red hand, that you can see is pointing at the 0900 hour, because it was 9:15AM, as you see. And I'm sorry, I'm a noob. not sure about quickset date. Mine came with the date already set...I'm hoping that since it's a perpetual calendar, that is why. I'll find out next leap year, but it did cross over April to May without a hiccup, whereas I had to change the date on all my other watches.
> 
> It's a really nice, sturdy, handsome watch. you can't go wrong, IMO, for $50. A Seiko with GMT and Perpetual Calendar?? I mean, even just a standard Seiko Quartz can't be found for $50.
> 
> Yes, this is Areatrend we are talking about; they are VERY sketchy, but I had no problems with this particular watch, not on iota.


 Can you explain this comment? > "Yes, this is Areatrend we are talking about; they are VERY sketchy, but I had no problems with this particular watch, not on iota."


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Bargain: Casio ana-digi with *auto EL*, *stainless steel case*, standard lugs, mineral crystal, temp. sensor, (no compass, despite desc.), moon phase, world time, countdown timer, one alarm, chronograph, mutable buttons, 44mm x 13.1mm (per Creation, Amazon says 41mm), 100m WR, 22mm strap width (per NYWatchStore), model AMW-704D-7AV. oh, and a hunting mode, however that works. *$67 incl. free shipping*. Walmart: $67 (1 left). Creation: $68. Amazon: $82. List: $110.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-AMW7...-HUNTING-TIMER-Thermometer-watch/272971825552


Jet has it for $56.44 
https://jet.com/product/Casio-Mens-...MIg4yqzZSA2wIVDIlpCh0-4w9AEAQYAiABEgIYyfD_BwE


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Now showing out of stock, unfortunately. Looked like a great deal while it lasted.



flu said:


> Seiko SLT081 for *$49.95*.. I've got this particular watch off of this thread. BDC posted it and it was $55 back then. 38mm. 8F Quartz movement. GMT. Perpetual Calendar. Accurate to 10sec per year. Looks like something out of this world.
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/us/seiko-mens-slt081-silver-stainless-steel-automatic-watch-69319
> 
> View attachment 13130755


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Bargain: Casio ana-digi with *auto EL*, *stainless steel case*, standard lugs, mineral crystal, temp. sensor, (no compass, despite desc.), moon phase, world time, countdown timer, one alarm, chronograph, mutable buttons, 44mm x 13.1mm (per Creation, Amazon says 41mm), 100m WR, 22mm strap width (per NYWatchStore), model AMW-704D-7AV. oh, and a hunting mode, however that works. *$67 incl. free shipping*. Walmart: $67 (1 left). Creation: $68. Amazon: $82. List: $110.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-AMW7...-HUNTING-TIMER-Thermometer-watch/272971825552


This looks pretty cool... but nuts to the bezel. I looked up the rest of the full-LCD ana-digi models in that range and sadly they all look a bit silly. Shame.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Two humongous new candidates for a deal
at ..... Massdroooop









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

Helgray TCD-01 in Blue and Orange $147

Case Material: Titanium - Beadblasted
Case Diameter: 42 mm
Case Thickness: 11 mm
Lug Width: 22 mm
Lug-to-Lug: 50 mm
Bezel: Titanium - Black PVD - C3 Lume - 120-Click Unidirectional
Dial: Matte Orange with Superluminova C3 Markers
Crown: 8x3.5 mm - Signed
Crystal: Sapphire - Slightly Domed
Movement: Ronda 513
Bracelet: Titanium - 22 mm Tapers Down to 20 mm - Solid End-Links
Bonus Strap: 22 mm - Nylon Mil-Strap
Water Resistance: 30 ATM (300 m)


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

mannal said:


> Can you explain this comment? > "Yes, this is Areatrend we are talking about; they are VERY sketchy, but I had no problems with this particular watch, not on iota."


Areatrend is the seller...they are a grey market dealer, with not the best reputation. They even put up a watch with no price, so I jumped on it, ordered it, and they came back two days later and were like, er, uh, your card, didn't process right, but feel free to place a different order...ummm, it was $5.95 shipping, my 'card' (otherwise known as Paypal) was just fine...they just screwed up and didn't want to honor their screw-up.

Plus, I've tried to order on their site before, and it wouldn't take the order until the next day, when the price went up...plus other things...they are shady sometimes, is all. Proceed with caution.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Drewdoog said:


> View attachment 13131531
> 
> View attachment 13131533
> 
> ...


Might we have a link?


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Drewdoog said:


> View attachment 13131531
> 
> View attachment 13131533
> 
> ...


Link?


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

bvc2005 said:


> Link?


https://www.helgray.com/collections/tcd-01

It appears most of their watches are on sale. They have a nice collection!

Sent from my Note


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Now showing out of stock, unfortunately. Looked like a great deal while it lasted.


Thank God the Seiko SLT081 is OOS...I rushed to buy one *facepalm*
FWIW I bought watches from Areatrend and didn't have problems - that absolutely is no guarantee they don't have some less-than-savvy business practices.

Usually there are some 5$ or 5% coupons to be had.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

May want to check around regarding their customer service.


MakaveliSK said:


> https://www.helgray.com/collections/tcd-01
> 
> It appears most of their watches are on sale. They have a nice collection!
> 
> Sent from my Note


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

MakaveliSK said:


> https://www.helgray.com/collections/tcd-01
> 
> It appears most of their watches are on sale. They have a nice collection!
> 
> Sent from my Note





mplsabdullah said:


> May want to check around regarding their customer service.


You might indeed.

You also might want to apply the code SORRY30 at checkout, which makes these $102.90. It's some legacy apology code from a while ago when customers were piling on about Helgray's crap customer service and he attempted to give us a better deal. Seems to still work (it applies anyhow), though I haven't actually pulled the trigger. And I won't, though I do love the look of those blue ones.


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

https://www.helgray.com/collections/tcd-01/products/tcd-01-blue
yeah, sorry.

Thanks for the sorry30 code. That tipped it over the edge to must get. $103 shipped is pretty amazing.


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

doublepost


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Ipse said:


> ...
> FWIW I bought watches from Areatrend and didn't have problems - that absolutely is no guarantee they don't have some less-than-savvy business practices.
> 
> Usually there are some 5$ or 5% coupons to be had.


I have purchased one watch from Areatrend's site. They offer a 10% discount for signing up to their email newsletter. My overall experience was good, but their site at the time was balky and hard to use. After ordering I could use my login to track my order on their site, except the system wasn't reliable: my order simply disappeared at some point. This prompted me to purchase another -- I was hot for the deal. Well, my first order reappeared in their site's tracking system, so I now had to cancel the second order. I accomplished this via email, and they were prompt and courteous about it. The watch arrived promptly and as expected.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

tanksndudes said:


> You also might want to apply the code SORRY30 at checkout, which makes these $102.90.


You had to tempt me Lucifer, didn't you... 
Free shipping too...oh, I can b!tch about charging Canadian taxes and skip it at 114usd....safe again. It's the small things in life that help maintain sanity...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

InDNavVet said:


> Areatrend is the seller...they are a grey market dealer, with not the best reputation. They even put up a watch with no price, so I jumped on it, ordered it, and they came back two days later and were like, er, uh, your card, didn't process right, but feel free to place a different order...ummm, it was $5.95 shipping, my 'card' (otherwise known as Paypal) was just fine...they just screwed up and didn't want to honor their screw-up.
> 
> Plus, I've tried to order on their site before, and it wouldn't take the order until the next day, when the price went up...plus other things...they are shady sometimes, is all. Proceed with caution.


exactly. proceed with caution when trying to take advantage of someone


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

A local TJ Maxx wants $199 for this blue dial Luminox dive watch on bracelet. Is this a good price?


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Works on the preorder for their new bomber as well.



tanksndudes said:


> You might indeed.
> 
> You also might want to apply the code SORRY30 at checkout, which makes these $102.90. It's some legacy apology code from a while ago when customers were piling on about Helgray's crap customer service and he attempted to give us a better deal. Seems to still work (it applies anyhow), though I haven't actually pulled the trigger. And I won't, though I do love the look of those blue ones.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Escargot said:


> A local TJ Maxx wants $199 for this blue dial Luminox dive watch on bracelet. Is this a good price?
> 
> View attachment 13132025


I think I found the model number: 6204, "Evo Navy Seals". Googling around, it isn't widely available. Here is one site selling it for $620, which seems pretty steep. But their page will give you some information about the model: stainless steel, sapphire crystal:
Brand new Luminox 6204 watch guaranteed 100% authentic










I'm no expert, but from what I've seen Luminox charges a premium for their stainless models, and even those I've seen have, er, non-stainless bezels and rubber straps. How do you like the finishing on this one?

Gut reaction: I wouldn't buy the deal (as they say). And if you aren't so in love with it that you've already bought it (and are now wondering how you'll explain it to your wife), I would walk away. I understand that TJMaxx stores will continue marking things down until they sell, so maybe check back in a week. But that's just me -- I'm not on the lookout for a stainless Swiss quartz tritium diver right now ;-)


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Escargot said:


> A local TJ Maxx wants $199 for this blue dial Luminox dive watch on bracelet. Is this a good price?
> 
> View attachment 13132025


Saw this at a tj maxx about a month ago for 299. Maybe hold out a bit longer?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

tanksndudes said:


> You might indeed.
> 
> You also might want to apply the code SORRY30 at checkout, which makes these $102.90. It's some legacy apology code from a while ago when customers were piling on about Helgray's crap customer service and he attempted to give us a better deal. Seems to still work (it applies anyhow), though I haven't actually pulled the trigger. And I won't, though I do love the look of those blue ones.


It's funny that their Web site has these pop-ups/sliders that says "so-and-so of where-and-where purchased blah-blah-blah so-so long ago." LOL, not sure if those are real, but it is that kinda not great for customers' privacy?


----------



## Jboston (Nov 10, 2014)

I think that's a really good price. It's currently for sale on Touch of Modern for 329.



Escargot said:


> A local TJ Maxx wants $199 for this blue dial Luminox dive watch on bracelet. Is this a good price?
> 
> View attachment 13132025


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

InDNavVet said:


> Areatrend is the seller...they are a grey market dealer, with not the best reputation. They even put up a watch with no price, so I jumped on it, ordered it, and they came back two days later and were like, er, uh, your card, didn't process right, but feel free to place a different order...ummm, it was $5.95 shipping, my 'card' (otherwise known as Paypal) was just fine...they just screwed up and didn't want to honor their screw-up.
> 
> Plus, I've tried to order on their site before, and it wouldn't take the order until the next day, when the price went up...plus other things...they are shady sometimes, is all. Proceed with caution.


I was being slightly facetious. I've made multiple, successful, purchases from AreaTrend. Both directly and via their eBay store-front.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> I think I found the model number: 6204, "Evo Navy Seals". Googling around, it isn't widely available. Here is one site selling it for $620, which seems pretty steep. But their page will give you some information about the model: stainless steel, sapphire crystal:
> 
> I'm no expert, but from what I've seen Luminox charges a premium for their stainless models, and even those I've seen have, er, non-stainless bezels and rubber straps. How do you like the finishing on this one?
> 
> Gut reaction: I wouldn't buy the deal (as they say). And if you aren't so in love with it that you've already bought it (and are now wondering how you'll explain it to your wife), I would walk away. I understand that TJMaxx stores will continue marking things down until they sell, so maybe check back in a week. But that's just me -- I'm not on the lookout for a stainless Swiss quartz tritium diver right now ;-)


Great deal. If I was in the market for a Luminox, I would buy it right away. Unless you know someone at TJMaxx that are willing to hide it until the price drops even further, I would bet this will sell soon.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Cvp33 said:


> Works on the preorder for their new bomber as well.


Tried to use the SORRY30 code on the preorder and got the message "our cart does not meet the requirements for the SORRY30 discount code"

However, there is apparently a hidden discount / bargain - if you buy one watch (or at least one of the new automatic bombers" you get an automatic $49 off another watch.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Casio quartz 3-hander, day & date, super illuminator, uni-directional bezel, stainless steel *screwback* case, 44mm, 100m WR, black dial. $54.39 at your choice of Amazon or Target. eBay: $67. List: $120. model MTD-1079D-1AVCF.

UPDATE: deal over -- both sellers are now $68. 

Amazon: *$54.39 incl. free shipping & free returns*:
https://www.amazon.com/Casio-MTD-1079D-1AVCF-Illuminator-Analog-Display/dp/B013TPJ8KU/

Target: *$54.39*, their REDcard gives you 5% off & free shipping:
https://www.target.com/p/casio-men-s-performance-stainless-steel-wristwatch-silver/-/A-50300611










The illumination is cooler than I expected:









Camel^3 shows that it dropped below this price last summer, dropping as low as $40 at one point.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Overstock is having a sale on most of their Revue Thommen watches. Add 15% cashback from Ebates and 5% in Club O Rewards.

https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Watches/Mens-Watches/Revue-Thommen,/brand,/3434/cat.html?sort=top+sellers


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Another Casio stainless screwback illuminator: black (PVD ?) case, rubber strap. It seems like Amazon is pricematching Target. Red dial model: MTD1082-4AVCF. Black dial model: MTD1082-1AVCF.

UPDATE: this is a Prime deal -- 'Try Prime free for 30 days'
Red Dial @ Amazon: *$40.79*
https://www.amazon.com/Casio-MTD1082-4AV-Illuminator-Analog-Quartz/dp/B01D0YD3C4

UPDATE: this is now $51 -- must have been a flash sale
Red Dial @ Target: *$40.79*
https://www.target.com/p/casio-men-s-dive-style-analog-watch-red-dial-mtd1082-4avcf/-/A-51077101










This is the whole reason I created this post (source: WUS)









More photos at this WUS unboxing.

UPDATE: *this price is still good* (late 5/13)
Black Dial @ Amazon: *$43.19*
https://www.amazon.com/Casio-MTD1082-1AV-Super-Illuminator-Analog/dp/B01D0YD2XE/

UPDATE: this price is now $54 -- must have been a flash sale
Black Dial @ Target: *$43.19*
https://www.target.com/p/casio-men-s-dive-style-analog-watch-black-dial-mtd1082-1avcf/-/A-51077040


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

mannal said:


> I was being slightly facetious. I've made multiple, successful, purchases from AreaTrend. Both directly and via their eBay store-front.
> 
> Thanks for the reply!


Darnit...next time, use the facetious FONT!! :-d

In all seriousness, on a sports forum that I am on, they use Green Font when they are being Sarcastic. Do we have something like that on WUS?

I'm glad you've had nothing but good experiences with them...me? not so much...sorry, but if you offer a watch on your site for $6.95 shipping, and a customer completes that order, you should either a) honor that order, or b) fess up to making the error and admit that you cannot process the order at that price. Because if you think for one minute that I'm buying that load of [email protected], well...Arizona...Beach Front Property...you get the idea...

I'm done with them, personally...

View attachment 13133339


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Some interesting new "deals" at Massdrop

As usual limited pieces. To note the Ball has an in-house movement (this statement initially was wrong, it's based on ETA2824) and the Ralphy a Jaeger LeCoultre base movement. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

MrMajestyk said:


> Some interesting new "deals" at Massdrop
> 
> As usual limited pieces. To note the Ball has an in-house movement and the Ralphy a Jaeger LeCotre base movement.
> 
> ...


I believe the movement in the Ball is a ETA 2824 modified by Ball, and not a true "in-house" movement. (Still a good deal, but just wanted to clear that up...) Correct me if I'm wrong.....

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

It has a brushed finish all over. The watch wore nicely balanced and felt comfortable with a low case profile. The chunky case and bezel and the pattern on the bracelet gives a G-Shock-like look of ruggedness. I've never had a Luminox, so I'm tempted...

Incidentally, 6 months after the Victorinox INOX craze at the end of last year, I've spotted a (straggler?) INOX black dial on black rubber strap for $120 at TJ Maxx. Is anyone still looking for one?











BostonCharlie said:


> I think I found the model number: 6204, "Evo Navy Seals". Googling around, it isn't widely available. Here is one site selling it for $620, which seems pretty steep. But their page will give you some information about the model: stainless steel, sapphire crystal:
> Brand new Luminox 6204 watch guaranteed 100% authentic
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

capisce1987 said:


> I believe the movement in the Ball is a ETA 2824 modified by Ball, and not a true "in-house" movement. (Still a good deal, but just wanted to clear that up...) Correct me if I'm wrong.....
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


You are correct, I just checked

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

Escargot said:


> It has a brushed finish all over. The watch wore nicely balanced and felt comfortable with a low case profile. The chunky case and bezel and the pattern on the bracelet gives a G-Shock-like look of ruggedness. I've never had a Luminox, so I'm tempted...
> 
> Incidentally, 6 months after the Victorinox INOX craze at the end of last year, I've spotted a (straggler?) INOX black dial on black rubber strap for $120 at TJ Maxx. Is anyone still looking for one?


The INOX is such a solid watch. If I didn't buy two watches over the last two days, I would grab it.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Another Casio stainless screwback illuminator: black (PVD ?) case, rubber strap. It seems like Amazon is pricematching Target. Red dial model: MTD1082-4AVCF. Black dial model: MTD1082-1AVCF.
> 
> Red Dial @ Amazon: *$40.79*
> 
> ...


Red one is Amazon Prime only...but I was about to grab the black one since I have some credit to burn, but thanks for pointing out that ginormous size. Safe again...but it's a fun watch, especially in red.

BTW....Amazon messed up again, the red watch is listed at 40.6mm (wrong, misled me) and the black one at 49.6mm (correct).


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

Forgot that I'd also spotted this one, a Bulova Curv chronograph for $187.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Are there any currently working eBay additional discount codes. I’ll be using beFrugal. Thanks!


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

InDNavVet said:


> I bought it when it was $52. Yeah, yeah, they are a bit 'spotty' at times, but I received this in perfect, new condition...all the hands go where they are supposed, (as you can see below), yada, yada, no scratch-n-dent, I guess it could be refurbished, but it's not advertised as such, and had all the stupid plastic wrapping around the bracelet, the paper-thing-a-ma-jig around the clasp, the blue sticky in the back of the case, the whole deal...well, I feel gypped, because I paid $2 more than it is now...at $49.95...yes, that's stupid, crazy, pricing. I got everything but a box (cheap bastards), but I got the tag, booklet, etc.
> 
> Anyway, one has to like the styling, I guess, and the fact that that bracelet ain't goin' anywhere; it's a complete pkg. Also, it states it's a 38mm watch, but on my 7.5"ish wrists, it looks just fine, don't you think (other than I need to lose a few lbs so it doesn't look like it's cutting off my circulation)?
> 
> ...


I tried to jump on this yesterday but in the hour I spent snoozing on the deal it went out of stock. Oh well as the saying goes.....


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm still looking for one! EU though... 


Drewdoog said:


> The INOX is such a solid watch. If I didn't buy two watches over the last two days, I would grab it.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Escargot said:


> It has a brushed finish all over. The watch wore nicely balanced and felt comfortable with a low case profile. The chunky case and bezel and the pattern on the bracelet gives a G-Shock-like look of ruggedness. I've never had a Luminox, so I'm tempted...
> 
> Incidentally, 6 months after the Victorinox INOX craze at the end of last year, I've spotted a (straggler?) INOX black dial on black rubber strap for $120 at TJ Maxx. Is anyone still looking for one?
> 
> View attachment 13133915


I'm holding out for the new automatic INOX to show up at TJMaxx.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

NOT A DEAL 
BEFRUGAL CASH BACK NOT VALID ON WATCHES

I was just checking if by any chance the befrugal cashback might be better than ebates (in the past, occasionally it was) and the terms on befrugal say this:
Special Terms & Exclusions

Only orders placed on eBay's US site are eligible for cash back.
Cash back not valid on purchases of electronics, computers/tablets & accessories, cell phones & accessories, watches, cameras, video games, automobiles, real estate, gift cards, bullion, coins and money, & select business & industrial equipment.
Cash back not valid with gift card redemption.
Cash Back available for Buy It Now and Winning Bid transactions only.
We are unable to accept cash back inquiries for this retailer.

Read with me: BEFRUGAL CASH BACK NOT VALID ON WATCHES.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

see my above post, although donno what ur buying



yankeexpress said:


> Are there any currently working eBay additional discount codes. I'll be using beFrugal. Thanks!


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

$705.99 is pretty good for these on bracelet:

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...stainless-steel-men-s-watch-al-550g5aq6b.html

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-al550s5aq6b.html

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...tainless-steel-men-s-watch-al550grn5aq6b.html


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

feltharg said:


> NOT A DEAL
> BEFRUGAL CASH BACK NOT VALID ON WATCHES
> 
> I was just checking if by any chance the befrugal cashback might be better than ebates (in the past, occasionally it was) and the terms on befrugal say this:
> ...


I've found that befrugal often has higher rebates than Ebates, but there is also a higher chance of it not working!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

RBLAINE said:


> $705.99 is pretty good for these on bracelet:
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...stainless-steel-men-s-watch-al-550g5aq6b.html
> 
> ...


Also in their sale are the Alpiner AL-750 chrono's that are now on Massdrop for $999. Certified has these starting at 759,99. Drops to $742,83 after Ebates.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

batmansk6 said:


> Saw this at a tj maxx about a month ago for 299. Maybe hold out a bit longer?


4 weeks


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

It's Ebates birthday, and they have 15% cash back on a number of different stores relevant to our needs -- JCPenney, Fossil, Zales, Kay, Jared, Overstock, etc.

Strangely, this list doesn't include Rakuten Global - which owns Ebates.

https://www.ebates.com/birthday


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

RyanD said:


> 4 weeks


What

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Drewdoog said:


> Great deal. If I was in the market for a Luminox, I would buy it right away. Unless you know someone at TJMaxx that are willing to hide it until the price drops even further, I would bet this will sell soon.


Well, came back from visiting my mother out of town for Mother's Day to find that my wife (who stayed in town to be with her mother) bought this watch for me as a combined birthday and Father's Day present. Wow! It is pretty cool, nice weight to it but not overly chunky. Need to size the bracelet to see how it feels on the wrist. She also got me a fun little Jack Mason quartz with the Penn State logo.  Go Lions!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Ipse said:


> Red one is Amazon Prime only...but I was about to grab the black one since I have some credit to burn, but thanks for pointing out that ginormous size. Safe again...but it's a fun watch, especially in red.
> 
> BTW....Amazon messed up again, the red watch is listed at 40.6mm (wrong, misled me) and the black one at 49.6mm (correct).


I see that, now -- I'll pay closer attention next time. FWIW, when I posted those stainless Casios, Target was showing me a countdown timer. I figured it was a sales gimmick, but now I think it must have been a flash sale. And then Amazon went and pricematched them. Good to see decent discounts coming from Target. Over the past six months, all I have found at Target's site were BOGO-half-off sales and a hum-drum selection.

Regarding the width of the black dial MTD1082-1AV (and its red dial mate MTD1082-4AV), it looks to me like a more reasonable 45.6mm:
http://www.shopcasio.com/product/sports-mtd1082-1av-black-face-black-band

Still, that doesn't let Amazon off the hook. Here they are pushing a cool Casio Illuminator square as a kids' watch ("43mm stainless steel case", lol). It has only 3-1/2 stars because of all the people who received a watch too big for their kid. (Now *$13.14* with free returns, btw. Compare with this one.).


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

kl884347 said:


> Well, came back from visiting my mother out of town for Mother's Day to find that my wife (who stayed in town to be with her mother) bought this watch for me as a combined birthday and Father's Day present. Wow! It is pretty cool, nice weight to it but not overly chunky. Need to size the bracelet to see how it feels on the wrist. She also got me a fun little Jack Mason quartz with the Penn State logo.  Go Lions!


We are! I might need a picture of that one...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

JeanRichard Aquascope on bracelet for $829 with code 'extra20'. ebates 3% brings it down to $804 net.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...60400-11A601-11A.pid?nid=cpgm_cat690030&so=54








Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

tjx-com deal: Victorinox Swiss quartz Alliance, black dial on black leather, 40mm x 9mm, 100m WR, A/R sapphire crystal (per Jomashop), model 241474, *$120 + tax incl. free ship with code SHIP89*. Amazon: $239. eBay: $375. Jomashop: OOS at $230.

UPDATE: now out of stock.

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...Alliance-Large-Leather-Strap-Watch/1000341231


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Women's Swiss quartz ESQ by Movado: 42.5mm x 12mm, 51mm L2L? "silicone-wrapped stainless steel" case with screwback case back, silicone strap, mineral crystal, 100m WR, screw-down crown and Swiss quartz (per Ashford). Three colorways available, all under *$30 incl. free shipping* from Ashford's eBay store. List: $195. I see similar models on Amazon ~$80. Reviews on Amazon say that the strap is indeed for a smaller wrist.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ESQ-by-Movado-Womens-One-Watch-/162458287896


----------



## teoracer (Dec 21, 2014)

kl884347 said:


> Well, came back from visiting my mother out of town for Mother's Day to find that my wife (who stayed in town to be with her mother) bought this watch for me as a combined birthday and Father's Day present. Wow! It is pretty cool, nice weight to it but not overly chunky. Need to size the bracelet to see how it feels on the wrist. She also got me a fun little Jack Mason quartz with the Penn State logo.  Go Lions!


Being a fan of Jack Mason pieces and a huge Penn State fan I have been looking for one of those. They are sold out everywhere I look. Where did she find one?? Go Lions!!


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

Deleted--Not allowed


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

No



InDNavVet said:


> Am I allowed to 'pimp' my own Trade thread?


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Victorinox Active 241470, diameter 36mm - 75$ at Ashford - clearance, with free shipping - not bad at all for a swiss quartz.
With orange hands - 81$
Ebates 3% cashback


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Edit: deleted to protect the guilty ;-)


----------



## Karlos_p (Apr 23, 2017)

I think we all know the answer to that one! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

eljay said:


> Why bother asking the question if you're not prepared to wait for the answer?


Excuse me for life happening, and me needing to step away for 30 minutes...geez...I'm glad you are able to ask a question and sit and hit 'refresh' all day; I, however, am not. I didn't expect to have to get up as quickly as I did, but it happened.


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

And actually, I had changed it from 30 to 45 for a minute, but then I realized...no, I did check a couple of times...and I wasn't away for that long, so why does it say 47 minutes ago, and then I see....the first response came 14 minutes after my question, and your response, eljay, didnt come for 36 minutes, so take a 'chill pill'!


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

Karlos_p said:


> I think we all know the answer to that one!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Oh, please do enlighten us, Karlos_p, since you've got it all figured out...I'm glad everyone here is so welcoming, patient, and forgiving of mistakes on this site. I'm glad I joined...:roll:

Look, I can use emojis, too.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Easy now...


----------



## Karlos_p (Apr 23, 2017)

Sorry. I did not mean to offend. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

Dang, those deleted messages must have hit someone's sore spot! 


Anyways....any deals happening today? :roll:


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

InDNavVet said:


> Oh, please do enlighten us, Karlos_p, since you've got it all figured out...I'm glad everyone here is so welcoming, patient, and forgiving of mistakes on this site. I'm glad I joined...:roll:
> 
> Look, I can use emojis, too.


Calm down, have your morning coffee and remember, there is no context in text. We're pretty friendly here and silly stuff like this "typically" gets forgotten pretty quick. Just don't stir the pot.

Forum Rules and Guidelines - watchuseek.com


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

eljay said:


> Easy now...


How about I attack your character, and tell you 'easy now...'

Why don't you look at it from my perspective?

I need to go to work now; I'm already late as it is, thanks to having a 'flare up'. You know nothing about me, so before questioning my character, a mere 30 minutes after I ask a question, maybe consider there is a valid reason I haven't gotten to it. I'm a Disabled Vet with some conditions that I have to attend to from time to time, so yeah, I get a little 'testy' when I go away for a few minutes, and come back to read to snide comments, all within the 30 minutes I was gone.

So sorry, I won't be responding for a sometime; as I said, I need to go to work now that I'm feeling better.


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

CWS has a pretty good deal on a SRP773K1, $5.00 cheaper than what I could find on the bay

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...s-srp773k1-automatic-men-s-watch-200m-wr.html

I think you can also get a few extra off for a new subscriber email.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

JMD1082 said:


> CWS has a pretty good deal on a SRP773K1, $5.00 cheaper than what I could find on the bay
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...s-srp773k1-automatic-men-s-watch-200m-wr.html
> 
> I think you can also get a few extra off for a new subscriber email.


SAVE5 takes off $5 if one wish not to subscribe for 10% off.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Completely OT, sorta...

My son made me aware of this "artist" over the weekend. Something about tone of the exchanges above made me want to share it with the forum.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

AZ Finetime is running a 15% off site wide sale and I was able to get the 35th Anniversary Casio DW5035D-1B for $170 shipped. These are minimum $200 if you can still preorder them. Higher on the bay. 









Promo code is MM15.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

For those wanting to mod their square G-shocks, Ali x press has cheaper alternatives to Nato adapters, bullbars and metal loops:

https://secure.link/mGD56Pfu
https://secure.link/qVy6gOiW
https://secure.link/uhfOCBQV


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

Not a deal.

Did anyone else get the green Swatch Sistem watch? Mine just arrived and is really tight on my 7" wrist. Is it missing links?


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> Did anyone else get the green Swatch Sistem watch? Mine just arrived and is really tight on my 7" wrist. Is it missing links?


I have same issue - going to return. It is a women's watch, not unisex as advertised.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

teoracer said:


> Being a fan of Jack Mason pieces and a huge Penn State fan I have been looking for one of those. They are sold out everywhere I look. Where did she find one?? Go Lions!!


It was near Kennett Square in PA.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> Did anyone else get the green Swatch Sistem watch? Mine just arrived and is really tight on my 7" wrist. Is it missing links?


Did not receive mine yet, but from the photos: it should have adjustable mesh bracelet, no?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dudubjd (Nov 16, 2011)

Has anyone has an ebay coupon code?


Thanks a lot


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Dudubjd said:


> Has anyone has an ebay coupon code?
> 
> Thanks a lot


Spent a bit of Sunday searching for one, to no avail. Gave up and clicked BIN.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Not a deal.

If you guys are purchasing a watch(es) on eBay $150 or more. Apply PFREEMINI code at checkout to get a free Google Home Mini smart speaker.


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

justin86 said:


> JeanRichard Aquascope on bracelet for $829 with code 'extra20'. ebates 3% brings it down to $804 net.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...60400-11A601-11A.pid?nid=cpgm_cat690030&so=54
> View attachment 13135499
> ...


I love their bracelets, amazing quality. They are just so heavy! I may have to keep an eye on this one to go with my Terrascope


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

BudLynn said:


> I love their bracelets, amazing quality. They are just so heavy! I may have to keep an eye on this one to go with my Terrascope


Too late! Sold out.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

I don’t think that price is special.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomashop has some great deals on Mathey-Tissot Swiss automatic diver-style watches. $299.99 for the bracelet versions; $279 for the leather/silicone strap models. Black-dial, blue-dial, green-dial a few different two-tone models, Coke- and Pepsi-bezel models, etc.

It looks like these sell for $600+ elsewhere.

Great if you like the "old radium" lume look -- and I do. Sapphire crystal and Sellita SW-200 movement. Don't forget the 'AD10' coupon code to take another $10 off.

Jomashop says these are only 50m water resistance -- bizarre. I wonder if that's just Mathey-Tissot not putting in the effort to test them?

Another drawback ... I know many won't be thrilled that they put "Vintage" on the dial. Just look vintage if you want to; you don't have to declare it.

Quartz versions for $130 to $160.

https://www.jomashop.com/hsearch/#keyword=Mathey-Tissot Vintage


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jomashop has some great deals on Mathey-Tissot Swiss automatic diver-style watches. $299.99 for the bracelet versions; $279 for the leather/silicone strap models. Black-dial, blue-dial, green-dial a few different two-tone models, Coke- and Pepsi-bezel models, etc.
> 
> It looks like these sell for $600+ elsewhere.
> 
> ...


But, but, but... there's a 24 hour bezel and no 24-hour hand!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jomashop has some great deals on Mathey-Tissot Swiss automatic diver-style watches. $299.99 for the bracelet versions; $279 for the leather/silicone strap models. Black-dial, blue-dial, green-dial a few different two-tone models, Coke- and Pepsi-bezel models, etc.
> 
> It looks like these sell for $600+ elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Why the 24H bezel and no 24H hand. Bezel is near useless. Should be a 12H bezel.


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Duplicate post


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Why the 24H bezel and no 24H hand. Bezel is near useless.


Perfect, I would guess few people including me have a use for them!


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

yankeexpress said:


> Why the 24H bezel and no 24H hand. Bezel is *near* useless. Should be a 12H bezel.


So there is some use for it? I was under the impression that 24H bezels on a regular 3-hand set up _are_ completely and utterly useless. You're right they should have used a 12H bezel instead.


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> Did anyone else get the green Swatch Sistem watch? Mine just arrived and is really tight on my 7" wrist. Is it missing links?


Really? That's a bunch [email protected] I get that Swatches are mostly unisex, but 7" isn't a very big wrist. That Swatch, in particular, has a very nice bracelet to it; one that more adults would likely wear than kids, so what's with having a non-adjustable bracelet that barely fits a 7" wrist. That's a fail. Hopefully, they didn't send you a retread that was already somehow adjusted down.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

The TJMaxx store in Allen, Texas -- at Stacy & 75 -- has an INOX with black dial & black resin strap for *$120* and a G-Shock Frogman for *$300*. It was cool to finally see this Frogman in person -- its size, proportions, finishing and style all somehow work together to make a nice watch.

















This G-Shock is on a web, Nato-style strap with adapters. Its reverse display is easier to read than I expected:


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

ki6h said:


> I have same issue - going to return. It is a women's watch, not unisex as advertised.


These companies need to get out of the habit of trying to make 'Unisex' Watches; it's more often a fail than done correctly. If you truly want to make it Unisex, then it should have a leather/polyurethane band with LOTS of 'holes. the bracelet needs to be AT LEAST, 19mm, IMO. 18mm ain't cutting it on my 7.5" wrist...I've tried. The case should be 36mm, I think, with not to thick of a bezel...otherwise, the dial is going to look like a woman's dial.

I say this as a guy, again, with a 7.5" wrist. a guy with an 8" wrist might feel the band needs to be at least 20mm, with a 38mm case...see my point? I do not believe you can ever have a TRUE unisex watch. All you end up doing is having a non-petite woman's/thinner man's watch. And yes, I get that there are surely exceptions, but that's my point; it takes skill to get it right, and Swatch apparently just failed.

Instead of trying to market both sexes by calling it 'unisex', just call it a man's watch, and if a woman wants to wear it, she will. They do all the time. There's blogs and blogs of photos of women wearing men's watches. But by calling something 'unisex' it gives the impression that ALL men are able to wear it, and that is just rarely the case, in my very limited experience. Some men look great wearing a 34mm case watch; I am not one of them. If 'fashion' dictates that watches go back to smaller sizes, then I will stick to whatever I own at the time, I guess, if it goes below 38mm case and 19mm band, width, respectively.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Google express has 20% on your first order with code SPRING20
Max discount $20. Expires May 15

https://express.google.com


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock G-Steel GSTS310-1A on rubber strap, 56mm, tough solar ana-digi, *$135* at WHP on eBay. Next eBay price: $204. List: $280.

(There is also a GSTS*110* that is a ringer for this model, but I don't know what the differences are.)

Casio product page here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-St...ti-Function-Ana-Digi-56mm-Watch-/112912854502


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Update: received my CW Trident bronze from their spring promo a few weeks back. If you're looking for a bronze watch at a relatively reasonable price this is probably one of the best options. Going to let the patina develop naturally









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

raheelc said:


> Update: received my CW Trident bronze from their spring promo a few weeks back. If you're looking for a bronze watch at a relatively reasonable price this is probably one of the best options. Going to let the patina develop naturally
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Went with the same option! Loving this watch and CW!









Sent from my Note


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

MakaveliSK said:


> Went with the same option! Loving this watch and CW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great choice! I'm currently looking for other canvas strap options, the CW strap, while great quality, is either too loose or too tight between adjustments. The one thing I wish the watch had was a bronze deployment clasp instead of a standard tang.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Great choice! I'm currently looking for other canvas strap options, the CW strap, while great quality, is either too loose or too tight between adjustments. The one thing I wish the watch had was a bronze deployment clasp instead of a standard tang.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


It would turn your wrist green as it turns. That's why there is a steel case back

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

JMD1082 said:


> It would turn your wrist green as it turns. That's why there is a steel case back
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, true. Should have clarified, could have made a bronze colored/plated deployment clasp. Or something to this nature:

https://berkbinderandbrown.com/product/deployment-clasp-w-bronze-balekeeper/

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## teoracer (Dec 21, 2014)

kl884347 said:


> It was near Kennett Square in PA.


Any particular store?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Tsarli said:


> So there is some use for it? I was under the impression that 24H bezels on a regular 3-hand set up _are_ completely and utterly useless. You're right they should have used a 12H bezel instead.


Well, one use is to divide by 2 to use as a 12H bezel. Another is to use the triangle as a starting point marker....like I said, not much use.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

raheelc said:


> Update: received my CW Trident bronze from their spring promo a few weeks back. If you're looking for a bronze watch at a relatively reasonable price this is probably one of the best options. Going to let the patina develop naturally


Very late to this bronze/blue dial CW party and thanks to a fortunate PM from a WUS helper, was able to get a discount on my order, but prolly not the same deal you all got. Mine just shipped today. Can't wait to receive it.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

raheelc said:


> Update: received my CW Trident bronze from their spring promo a few weeks back. If you're looking for a bronze watch at a relatively reasonable price this is probably one of the best options. Going to let the patina develop naturally


If I didn't already have my Enigma bronze, I'd probably get one of these. Great value for a bronze Swiss auto.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

teoracer said:


> Any particular store?


It was right by Longwood Gardens. There is one women's gold metal band one left.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

teoracer said:


> Any particular store?


I think these are tj Maxx deals

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

kl884347 said:


> It was right by Longwood Gardens. There is one women's gold metal band one left.
> 
> View attachment 13138205


Buy that and send it down to DC! I haven't been to Longwood for 25 years... Maybe worth the trip...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

rinsk21 said:


> Buy that and send it down to DC! I haven't been to Longwood for 25 years... Maybe worth the trip...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Haha, I'm actually in Baltimore. Wife was up there with my mother-in-law for a nice mother daughter day. If I see anymore I'll alert the group.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Unique Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer Automatic Watch with aluminum case and inner rotating countdown bezel. H10 movement with 80 hour reserve. Color options are definitely different than what you normally see. If I didn't buy 2 watches last week I would be all over this.

$429 + free s/h with code with code SDAVIATION429

https://www.ashford.com/us/cat29505...s+LLC&LinkName=Ashford+Catalog&PubCID=1122587

Sent from my Note


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Mido Multifort Stainless Automatic GMT, ETA 2893-2, sapphire crystal, screw-down crown, 42mm x 10.35mm & 100m WR (per Jomashop) *$599*. eBay: $905. List: $1250. Model: M0059291103100 or M005.929.11.031.00

UPDATE: now sold out (I think they only had a couple in stock).
https://www.amazon.com/Mido-M0059291103100-Multifort-Mens-Watch/dp/B00PFWOZE0/










Jomashop ($739) has some nice photos:


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Mido Baroncelli Automatic Special Edition Chronometer M8690.3.13.8, 42mm x 10mm & 50m WR (per Mido) *$700*. eBay: $882 OBO.

Mido product page here.

https://www.amazon.com/Mido-Watches-Baroncelli-Automatic-M8690-3-13-8/dp/B002G26PE0/


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Why can't the Multiforts be 44mm?!? I'd have owned a half dozen by now. Only the chronos are large enough for me and I don't really want any more chronographs.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

RBLAINE said:


> $705.99 is pretty good for these on bracelet:
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...stainless-steel-men-s-watch-al-550g5aq6b.html
> 
> ...


Even better: these Alpina Alpiner GMT 4s on bracelet now available on Amazon for *$680*:

https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Alpiner-Automatic-Stainless-AL-550G5AQ6B/dp/B0184QUUGA/

https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-AL550S5AQ6B-Automatic-Bracelet-Anti-Reflective/dp/B00PFWUP62/

https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Alpiner-Black-Stainless-AL550GRN5AQ6B/dp/B079XV5RLR/

UPDATE: The third listing doesn't say it's a GMT 4 Alpiner, but you can read it on the case back.

Alpina information on Alpiner GMT 4: https://alpinawatches.com/alpina/alpiner/gmt-4/


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

NOT A DEAL:

I was the one that grabbed this. In regards to the comment that this did not seem like a deal, nothing could be further from the truth. The quality of these pieces, but especially the bracelets is just phenomenal. It can easily go up against an AP Royal Oak and hold it's own for 1/20th the price. Do a search and see what a single link for a Royal Oak bracelet sells for, then you can have a better appreciation for what an amazing value the JRs on bracelet are.

I think many in this thread, and also in the Affordable Watches Forum, lose sight of how incredible some of the deals presented here are, and the amazing quality and value you get for your money. I think that because these JRs have been hanging around on Ashford for so long, at such steep discounts, people take them for granted. Although I have no information from any "inside" source, I have an inkling that these may be amongst the last we see of these deals on JR, much like the deals that were around for the Eterna Kontiki's. Those could be found for quite some time, but once they sold out, values stabilised, have steadily crept up, and in some cases, doubled.

TLDR: Bargains/deals don't last forever. It's not about buying the absolute lowest price ever. Grab them when you can, and enjoy wearing the heck out of them!



justin86 said:


> JeanRichard Aquascope on bracelet for $829 with code 'extra20'. ebates 3% brings it down to $804 net.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...60400-11A601-11A.pid?nid=cpgm_cat690030&so=54
> View attachment 13135499
> ...


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

You might want to be careful about the 3rd watch in your links. It is listed as a quartz NOT automatic.



BostonCharlie said:


> Now available on Amazon for *$680*:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Alpiner-Automatic-Stainless-AL-550G5AQ6B/dp/B0184QUUGA/
> 
> ...


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Why can't the Multiforts be 44mm?!? I'd have owned a half dozen by now. Only the chronos are large enough for me and I don't really want any more chronographs.


And I'm wishing they were 40mm.....

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Tokeiski said:


> You might want to be careful about the 3rd watch in your links. It is listed as a quartz NOT automatic.


Typical BS Amazon description...it's automatic.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Why can't the Multiforts be 44mm?!? I'd have owned a half dozen by now. Only the chronos are large enough for me and I don't really want any more chronographs.


Worn & Wound posted a review of a 44mm Multifort a couple days ago. I read it and thought cool, wish it was 42mm.

http://wornandwound.com/review/hands-on-with-the-mido-multifort-escape-horween-edition/


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

BostonCharlie said:


> Even better: now available on Amazon for *$680*:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Alpiner-Automatic-Stainless-AL-550G5AQ6B/dp/B0184QUUGA/
> 
> ...


3.5% cash back through your choice of Ebates and BeFrugal, too. Tempting.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Raymond Weil 'Freelancer' Swiss Automatic Stainless Steel and Rubber Casual Watch, Color:Black (Model: 2760-TR1-20001), 42mm, 300m WR, *$630*. Certified's site: $720. They also have the lowest eBay price: $788.

RW product page here.

https://www.amazon.com/Raymond-Weil-Freelancer-Automatic-Stainless/dp/B0788KTB9K/

Photo from Jomashop (OOS at $795):


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Tokeiski said:


> You might want to be careful about the 3rd watch in your links. It is listed as a quartz NOT automatic.





dumberdrummer said:


> Typical BS Amazon description...it's automatic.


Certified also says it's quartz. Googling around, I finally found a good source confirming its automatic movement. It's an Alpiner GMT 4 thing:
https://alpinawatches.com/alpina/alpiner/gmt-4/

Adding this Alpiner GMT 4 review:
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/alpina-alpiner-4-automatic-gmt-introducing

It has this to say about the movement: "The movement inside is an in-house caliber, the AL550. It's automatic, features a 38-hour power reserve, and has a nice jump-hour setting mechanism for the main hour hand. This means that when you're traveling you can leave the GMT hand on home time and quickly adjust the local time. ..."

Another review:
https://www.ablogtowatch.com/alpina-alpiner-4-gmt-business-timer-watch/

"The movement ... is a Sellita SW-200 automatic base movement that provides a rather brief 38-hour-long power reserve. Alpina has added to it what will most likely remain an in-house-made module, that allows for the jumping hour setting of the local time, independent from the GMT and minutes indication. This way, when you're traveling, you can adjust just the hour hand in one-hour increments, without messing up all other indications."


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Even better: these Alpina Alpiner GMT 4s on bracelet now available on Amazon for *$680*:


What's the deal with the bezel? ... 36 ... * ... 03 ... HUH? Not a date, and not related to GMT...


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

It's a "solar compass" bezel, the 36 means 360 degrees.



fearlessleader said:


> What's the deal with the bezel? ... 36 ... * ... 03 ... HUH? Not a date, and not related to GMT...


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

deleted, double post


----------



## nicegator (Apr 10, 2018)

Does anyone have a recent experience with Mathey-Tissot ? I saw them up close more than 20 years ago, mechanicals had ETA movements.

QUOTE=WorthTheWrist;46043409]Jomashop has some great deals on Mathey-Tissot Swiss automatic diver-style watches. $299.99 for the bracelet versions; $279 for the leather/silicone strap models. Black-dial, blue-dial, green-dial a few different two-tone models, Coke- and Pepsi-bezel models, etc.

It looks like these sell for $600+ elsewhere.

Great if you like the "old radium" lume look -- and I do. Sapphire crystal and Sellita SW-200 movement. Don't forget the 'AD10' coupon code to take another $10 off.

Jomashop says these are only 50m water resistance -- bizarre. I wonder if that's just Mathey-Tissot not putting in the effort to test them?

Another drawback ... I know many won't be thrilled that they put "Vintage" on the dial. Just look vintage if you want to; you don't have to declare it.

Quartz versions for $130 to $160.

https://www.jomashop.com/hsearch/#keyword=Mathey-Tissot Vintage

View attachment 13137683


View attachment 13137685
[/QUOTE]


----------



## nicegator (Apr 10, 2018)

Worldofwatches has Orient Bambino Small Seconds for $148, coupon code WELCOMEBACK slashes $10:

https://www.worldofwatches.com/mens...her-black-dial-orient-ra-ap0005b-ontraap0005b


----------



## jalisco (Mar 21, 2012)

Copy from other forum

Xiaomi Ciga with coupon XMWATCH2614 is 180$ in https://www.gearbest.com/mechanical-watches/pp_1826218.html


----------



## bogray57 (Jan 6, 2014)

Amazon has a selection of *Wengers* on sale...

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=gbps_t..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=XS172X0HMEECW83Y7XF2

Many are under $70.00...including this *Roadster Black Night*...Swiss quartz...45mm...mineral crystal...for *$61.00*. Best eBay price $71.76


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

So tempted by these. Does anyone have any expeience with one?


BostonCharlie said:


> Certified also says it's quartz. Googling around, I finally found a good source confirming its automatic movement. It's an Alpiner GMT 4 thing:
> https://alpinawatches.com/alpina/alpiner/gmt-4/
> 
> Adding this Alpiner GMT 4 review:
> ...


Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massodroppo deals









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Argh they added just now 2 more - massodropooo deals









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

The Nakzen "Pagoda" Pre-Sale Ending in a Few Hours - Shipping Starts Tomorrow

Nakzen SL1006G (on leather) - *$26.99* before additional discounts  see below 
Nakzen SS1006G (SS bracelet)- *$29.99* before additional discounts see below
39mm x 8mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, Japanese quartz movement, 18mm leather strap w/pin buckle or stainless steel bracelet with solid end links and butterfly clasp, 30M WR

*Nakzen* is the upmarket, Japanese focused in-house brand of the Shenzhen Meigeer Watch Co., LTD (Megir, Ruimas, Nakzen). The company is also an OEM manufacturer for several other brands including Jedir, Baogela and the Haldor Abissi 1000M diver.

While their new promotional prices are already very low, I've been informed by Nakzen that using our "*WUS2018*" promo code in a *message to the seller* with your preorder will result in *an additional $1 discount! *Don't forget to follow the Nakzen Official Store for an extra 2% discount.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

gormless said:


> So tempted by these. Does anyone have any expeience with one?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


I was tempted, too, to the point of having one in my cart....until, that is, I saw that I was being charged tax. Odd, because I think this might be the first time I've seen tax applied by a seller other than Amazon themselves?

As per your question, no personal experience with these, but if you simply search WUS, you'll find find lots of favorable reviews.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> I was tempted, too, to the point of having one in my cart....until, that is, I saw that I was being charged tax. Odd, because I think this might be the first time I've seen tax applied by a seller other than Amazon themselves?
> 
> As per your question, no personal experience with these, but if you simply search WUS, you'll find find lots of favorable reviews.


I recently found that I was being charged tax when purchasing from that seller as well. I have purchased from them in the past with no tax being charged. I messaged them and they said that if the item I am buying from them is located in a warehouse in my state I will be charged tax. Strange answer for two reasons. 1. I have purchased things from 3rd party sellers that shipped from a warehouse in my state and was not charged tax. 2. I am pretty sure none of the watches sold by this seller are located in the warehouse in my state.

Also to add: I have been charged tax before by a seller other then Amazon however the seller was located in my state.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

raheelc said:


> Great choice! I'm currently looking for other canvas strap options, the CW strap, while great quality, is either too loose or too tight between adjustments. The one thing I wish the watch had was a bronze deployment clasp instead of a standard tang.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


This is on my radar (especially with the $125 coupon currently available). Speaking of the strap, from what I can tell in the pic it would appear yours is what CW refers to as "Canvas Webbing", is that correct? If so, is it truly 100% canvas (webbing), or does it have a leather backing? Pics on the CW website make it appear that there is leather, but there's nothing written about it in the description. I'd prefer that it wasn't leather backed and that might sway me to go for the rubber strap. TIA, DD.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

I am sure some of you (nut cases  no offense) also got that email from Jack at ashford VIP...
I only got a Jean Richard sheet, not really planning to buy anything but the JEANRICHARD 96016-49-10E-AAED Automatic TV Screen Men's 38 mm (MSRP $136 500) cought my eye.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/jeanrichard/96016-49-10E-AAED.pid

A tourbillon watch which can be had for $21 000 (85% down) thru the VIP channel. I dont have a tourbillon (yet), hmmm...  Luckily not a big fan of yellow gold.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

jalisco said:


> Copy from other forum
> 
> Xiaomi Ciga with coupon XMWATCH2614 is 180$ in https://www.gearbest.com/mechanical-watches/pp_1826218.html


I am a huge Xiaomi fan ( I wish I had some shares too  ) but I can't understand why this is SO expensive...a similar Burei is around 100$.
Anyone knows? Is it the movement? The crystal (I assume sapphire)? Or what?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

gormless said:


> So tempted by these. Does anyone have any expeience with one?


I researched the watch last night before ordering at this bargain, maybe near all time low price, particularly for the bracelet version, which were not initially available, and...

There are several threads about Alpina GMT. It is one of the few affordable automatic True GMT with jumping hour hand as in quickset 12 hour hand for changing local time without stopping the movement. This is different than the ETA-2893 GMT which have quickset 24 hour hand where in order to change local time, the movement must be stopped and reset.

The threads also note that the date changes with 24 hour hand passing midnight, instead of the normal 12 hour hand. This is for aviators who need true GMT and the correct date of GMT. If one set the 24 hour hand to local time, the date will of course change at local midnight.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-new-alpiner-4-gmt-2640897-18.html

As for the 360 bezel, there is a great youtube video about how to use it.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

NOT A DEAL
JUST A SHOUTOUT FOR ASHFORD

First, let me comment on my previous post... I am okay getting a mass produce ETA watches from a grey market seller, but I would not feel confident buying such a complicated and expensive watch from grey channel. But i start to like it lol.

Speaking of the ETA watches... It was me who asked about the Khaki Aviation 38mm on bracelet deal couple of weeks ago.
Also me, jumped on the weekly deal for the same watch at 349,80 USD. That happened after i asked ashford if they could do any better price than that. They said they could not do any better than 349,80 and that the price will go up after the weekly deals turnover on tuesday. So i bit the bullet.

Wednesday-thursday and the watch indeed went up and the coupon "appeared" (thank you Slant Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #7 (2018) - Page 597). Needless to say i have actually found that same coupon prior ordering the watch but it didnt work (because, weekly deal, rite).

After the weekend, when the ashford chat function is off, I have contacted them and asked for a price match and a refund and they promptly and pleasantly adjusted my original order. Made my day a little better .

Sooooo, now I ended up with three pieces of the same watch  (one of which is for my cousins wifey). Is it okay to sell one off to my ex?

More shoutouts: Also, of course i had to jump on that stupid cheap Bulova Moonwatch deal. It arrived in generic box which was a little banged up and scratched on the inside. First, I was very surprised i can pull of that big chunky bastard (im 17,5cm flat wrist, but tall so it looks still ok), second, i just mentioned to the seller and he (she at the customer service) refunded me ten bucks even before replying to my message . Im such a happy little cheapo hippo.

Thank you all for this forum.

Third - Just a reminder today is the ebay big fat check day, enjoy you hard earned (cough cough) moneys.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

P.S. I recomend the BeFrugal eBay coupon cash-out of your cash back. If you regularly shop on eBay, you can boost your cashback balance with some 3 percent more cashback when cashing it. Too bad there is not such an option for ebates (someone mentioned JCP gift card extra boost some time ago but i think he meant befrugal?)


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

feltharg said:


> P.S. I recomend the BeFrugal eBay coupon cash-out of your cash back. If you regularly shop on eBay, you can boost your cashback balance with some 3 percent more cashback when cashing it. Too bad there is not such an option for ebates (someone mentioned JCP gift card extra boost some time ago but i think he meant befrugal?)


No, it was ebates.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

NOT A DEAL

I just got a shipping confirmation from massdrop for that Victorinox Auto that they accidentally sold 600+ of. Heads up. 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

"...
Jomashop says these are only 50m water resistance -- bizarre. I wonder if that's just Mathey-Tissot not putting in the effort to test them?
..."

if you enlarge the 3rd photo which shows the caseback then you can see: WATER RESISTANT 10ATM
valid for both, automatic and quartz


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

I looked twice and could not find any other options at ebates. Can you provide a link/directions, or was that a time limited offer?

While at stupid quesitons, does anyone have a link which would lead directly to the last page of this heads up thread (like always the latest)? I remember i had that working couple of years ago but i cant get it right this time



tennesseean_87 said:


> No, it was ebates.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

batmansk6 said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> I just got a shipping confirmation from massdrop for that Victorinox Auto that they accidentally sold 600+ of. Heads up.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Oh man! No update here yet, for bracelet version. I was in as number 170 or so.

EDIT: Got it now!


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> I just got a shipping confirmation from massdrop for that Victorinox Auto that they accidentally sold 600+ of. Heads up.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Nice, if anyone gets theirs and doesn't like it, let me know


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Movement is a Sea-gull, they aren't exactly cheap, and the crystal is sapphire. I think there's a markup for innovative design and winning a Red Dot.


----------



## chefopopov (Aug 28, 2017)

feltharg said:


> I am sure some of you (nut cases  no offense) also got that email from Jack at ashford VIP...
> I only got a Jean Richard sheet, not really planning to buy anything but the JEANRICHARD 96016-49-10E-AAED Automatic TV Screen Men's 38 mm (MSRP $136 500) cought my eye.
> 
> A tourbillon watch which can be had for $21 000 (85% down) thru the VIP channel. I dont have a tourbillon (yet), hmmm...  Luckily not a big fan of yellow gold.
> ...


Hi, if you don't mind me asking, do they have a deal on any of the rose gold 1681s on that Ashford VIP channel? Love JR, wearing my carbon chrono right now, but never got an e-mail from them. BTW, these tourbis have been $25K+ on chrono24 for a while, so $21K, for a solid gold tourbillon (if anybody is into that price range) is almost FC territory... Although I shudder to think how much GP will charge to service that beauty.

Thanks,
Chefo


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

feltharg said:


> ... does anyone have a link which would lead directly to the last page of this heads up thread (like always the latest)? I remember i had that working couple of years ago but i cant get it right this time


I just use some ridiculously high page number in the URL (though at the rate BostonCharlie is sharing deals, we might just reach 99999 pages):

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/heads-up-i-saw-bargain-here-list-place-thread-7-2018-a-4604625-99999.html


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

Duplicate


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ebates currently offering 3.5% rebates on watches purchased from Amazon. Not sure what that means for watches "fulfilled by Amazon."


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

This is what I put in my bookmark:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...t-place-thread-7-2018-a-4604625-new-post.html


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

feltharg said:


> I looked twice and could not find any other options at ebates. Can you provide a link/directions, or was that a time limited offer?
> 
> ...


As I recall, the OP said that ebates emailed him the offer. I would jump on this, too, if I were given the chance :/


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Targeted deal from eBay: 6% eBay bucks for buyers and sellers. Exp. midnight May 17 PT:

Buyers: "Activate to earn 6% on your purchases through May 17, 11:59pm PT. No minimum purchase required."

Sellers: "Activate and list your items by May 17, 11:59pm PT. You will earn 6% of the selling price if sold by May 24, 11:59pm PT. No minimums required."

The email lists exclusions, etc., including: "Rewards are capped at $100 per transaction (purchase or sale) and $500 per Earn Period. ..."


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Targeted deal from eBay: 6% eBay bucks for buyers and sellers. Exp. midnight May 17 PT:
> 
> Buyers: "Activate to earn 6% on your purchases through May 17, 11:59pm PT. No minimum purchase required."
> 
> ...


Guess I'm not a target


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

For those who like lots of writing on the dial

https://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/pro...8729?colorId=NS2346231&pos=10:17&N=3951437597

Sapphire coated mineral crystal. $40.









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## tokeisukeii (Jan 19, 2017)

Jomashop has the Glycine combat sub automatic for$399.not sure I'd it's the lowest price but seems pretty good. Also a Tissot three handed titanium chronograph for $199.
And they are running a sale on Oris. Have been looking at getting a 65 for ages and they don't go much lower than this. Sorry no links i haven't had my breakfast yet!

Sent from my KFDOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

feltharg said:


> I looked twice and could not find any other options at ebates. Can you provide a link/directions, or was that a time limited offer?
> 
> While at stupid quesitons, does anyone have a link which would lead directly to the last page of this heads up thread (like always the latest)? I remember i had that working couple of years ago but i cant get it right this time


Get Tapatalk for your phone. Always brings you to your last point in a subscribed thread.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Dante231 said:


> Get Tapatalk for your phone. Always brings you to your last point in a subscribed thread.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


If you leave default settings.


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

tokeisukeii said:


> Jomashop has the Glycine combat sub automatic for$399.not sure I'd it's the lowest price but seems pretty good. Also a Tissot three handed titanium chronograph for $199.
> And they are running a sale on Oris. Have been looking at getting a 65 for ages and they don't go much lower than this. Sorry no links i haven't had my breakfast yet!
> 
> Sent from my KFDOWI using Tapatalk


Must remind myself that spending money on watches I don't need does not count as saving money....
Must remind myself that spending money on watches I don't need does not count as saving money....
Must remind myself that spending money on watches I don't...
Damnit,,,,, never mind.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

tokeisukeii said:


> Jomashop has the Glycine combat sub automatic for$399.not sure I'd it's the lowest price but seems pretty good. Also a Tissot three handed titanium chronograph for $199.
> And they are running a sale on Oris. Have been looking at getting a 65 for ages and they don't go much lower than this. Sorry no links i haven't had my breakfast yet!
> 
> Sent from my KFDOWI using Tapatalk


Not seeing any real out of the ordinary Oris 65 prices. Can you please give an example.


----------



## tokeisukeii (Jan 19, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> Not seeing any real out of the ordinary Oris 65 prices. Can you please give an example.


Nothing really out of the ordinary but an Oris 65 for $1095 is not bad. Usually they sell for a few hundred more.

Sent from my SCV33 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Novi said:


> Oh man! No update here yet, for bracelet version. I was in as number 170 or so.
> 
> EDIT: Got it now!


Got my shipping confirmation as well .... should see the piece tomorrow or thurs...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Tanker G1 said:


> Worn & Wound posted a review of a 44mm Multifort a couple days ago. I read it and thought cool, wish it was 42mm.
> 
> http://wornandwound.com/review/hands-on-with-the-mido-multifort-escape-horween-edition/


Thanks! Definitely not my cup of tea, but glad to know they're not just cloning them all.


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Victorinox Officer Watch another deal ??? This is for a quartz version black dial steel bracelet.Mine is incoming but just saw this so figured I'd share for those that missed MassDrop.

I just don't know if the sites legit ? Anyone buy here before ? 
139.99 w DADGRAD20 
Amazon is 179

https://www.mygiftstop.com/products...MIgIfZoYiJ2wIVEYnICh0iAgzVEAQYAiABEgIJ-vD_BwE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

bbasch said:


> Victorinox Officer Watch another deal ??? This is for a quartz version black dial steel bracelet.Mine is incoming but just saw this so figured I'd share for those that missed MassDrop.
> 
> I just don't know if the sites legit ? Anyone buy here before ?
> 139.99 w DADGRAD20
> ...


MyGiftStop is legit. I've purchased from them through Amazon Marketplace; a smooth transaction. They have some good prices frequently.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Victorinox Men's 'Maverick' Swiss Stainless Steel Automatic (Model: 241706), blue dial, bracelet, ETA Caliber 2824-2 , 43mm x 12.2mm, 100m WR, sapphire crystal, exhibition back, *$449*. eBay: $672. Amazon: $895. List: $895. (spec.s per Jomashop)

UPDATE: *Fake deal.* Sorry about that -- I was totally PWND by this "realwatches-dot-com" that ends up just redirecting you to Amazon. Removing link, photo, etc.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

MyGiftShop is also on eBay, where they sometimes have better deals than on their site (or vice versa). For example:

Swiss Army 241372 Gent's Silver Dial SS Bracelet Automatic, 40mm, 100m WR, ETA 2824.2, A/R sapphire crystal, *$230 incl. free shipping* on eBay, yet their own site lists it for $281 - 10% DAD2018 code = $253.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Swiss-Army...Dial-SS-Bracelet-Automatic-Watch/332565553783










OTOH, they also have the gray dial 241373 for $240 on eBay, yet on their site it's $242 - 10% DAD2018 code = *$218* (Low: $215). (I didn't test the code)

https://www.mygiftstop.com/products/watches-swiss-army-241373-officers


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko 5 Sports automatic SSA065K1, 42mm x 13mm, 100m WR, *4R37* movement (per Jomashop), $128 - 10% DAD2018 coupon = *$115 incl. free shipping*. ~$130 on eBay, so it's a deal on a bargain  List: $375.

Watchsleuth writeup here.

https://www.mygiftstop.com/collecti...cts/watches-seiko-ssa065k1-5-sports-automatic


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

*UPDATE: Nevermind! Their website is really weird and just redirects you to Amazon when you click "Add to Cart". *

Hey, this one looks like a good price too. $173 https://www.realwatches.com/collect...chanical-brown-dial-brown-leather-strap-watch












BostonCharlie said:


> Victorinox Men's 'Maverick' Swiss Stainless Steel Automatic (Model: 241706), blue dial, bracelet, ETA Caliber 2824-2 , 43mm x 12.2mm, 100m WR, sapphire crystal, exhibition back, *$449*. eBay: $672. Amazon: $895. List: $895. (spec.s per Jomashop)
> 
> https://www.realwatches.com/collect...-casual-watch-color-silver-toned-model-241706
> 
> Photo from Jomashop, where it's OOS at $449


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

TayTay said:


> Hey, this one looks like a good price too. $173 https://www.realwatches.com/collect...chanical-brown-dial-brown-leather-strap-watch


That links to Amazon, where the lowest price is $389.


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

Just as a reference point for those that care, MASSDROP just closed a drop where they sold 700+ of these pieces at $160 for the bracelet version, and $130 for the strap version. Free US shipping and $10 shipping overseas.



BostonCharlie said:


> MyGiftShop is also on eBay, where they sometimes have better deals than on their site (or vice versa). For example:
> 
> Swiss Army 241372 Gent's Silver Dial SS Bracelet Automatic, 40mm, 100m WR, ETA 2824.2, A/R sapphire crystal, *$230 incl. free shipping* on eBay, yet their own site lists it for $281 - 10% DAD2018 code = $253.
> 
> ...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

tokeisukeii said:


> Nothing really out of the ordinary but an Oris 65 for $1095 is not bad. Usually they sell for a few hundred more.


The 40mm version Oris 65 can be had for under $1k with careful shopping, sometimes with the bracelet as well. If one cannot be found immediately, be patient, as they may reappear.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Not the best price ever, but the SNA411 is back in stock at Creation for $250.

http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...h-sna411-sna411p1-sna411p-mens-watch-906.html








Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Tokeiski said:


> Just as a reference point for those that care, MASSDROP just closed a drop where they sold 700+ of these pieces at $160 for the bracelet version, and $130 for the strap version. Free US shipping and $10 shipping overseas.


Thank you for this connection -- I couldn't remember if this was the runaway Massdrop deal or not. I hope all of the 700+ watches are delivered as expected.


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

NOT A DEAL!



BostonCharlie said:


> Thank you for this connection -- I couldn't remember if this was the runaway Massdrop deal or not. I hope all of the 700+ watches are delivered as expected.


I'm going to guess that they're going to be. I was number 600 or so in the deal and received my shipping confirmation yesterday and FedEx already shows the product as shipped.


----------



## tokeisukeii (Jan 19, 2017)

I agree . I have seen them for below $1000 but very rarely. Having been on the fence for so long I bit the bullet and bought anyway. 
Sometimes i think it is more a matter of a feeling at a given time more than the deal of the year that makes me bite. 
Whethere it is it he cheapest or not Im in the mood for an Oris!


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

You guessed it right we are back for deals at MassimoDroppi (man dun know where they find this humongous pieces)


















Frederique is a smart watch most of them get cheaper than visible when enough big wrists are found

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

feltharg said:


> I looked twice and could not find any other options at ebates. Can you provide a link/directions, or was that a time limited offer?
> 
> While at stupid quesitons, does anyone have a link which would lead directly to the last page of this heads up thread (like always the latest)? I remember i had that working couple of years ago but i cant get it right this time





BostonCharlie said:


> As I recall, the OP said that ebates emailed him the offer. I would jump on this, too, if I were given the chance :/


Yeah, I got an email right before the cash back paid out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zippotone (Oct 7, 2016)

MrMajestyk said:


> You guessed it right we are back for deals at MassimoDroppi


LOL

Enviado desde mi Redmi 4X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock Rangeman, black, 53mm x 18mm, triple sensor (temp., compass, baro./alt.), sunrise/sunset data, solar, atomic, mineral crystal, *$177 incl. free shipping* from Jomashop's eBay store ($190 on their site), Next eBay price: $192. List: $300. Model: GW9400-1

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Shock-Black-Resin-Mens-Watch-GW9400-1/183155002783


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

NOT A DEAL

How much were bronze tridents going for in their sale last month. Looks like the best available now is $785 USD. Trying to determine if this is close enough or if its worth waiting. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## barihunk (Jul 2, 2012)

NOT A DEAL



MrMajestyk said:


> You guessed it right we are back for deals at MassimoDroppi (man dun know where they find this humongous pieces)


White faced Mondaine is already sold out. Also if you look at the video you'll notice the minute hand is misaligned. Speaks to poor QC, would drive me nuts.

Edit: here's a response from someone who owns the watch:



> I have one of these. When you set the watch, the minute hand increments in 1/4 minute steps and you can align pretty much get it spot on when you set the watch. It does the 1-minute jump when running. There is also a alignment mode for making the second hand stop perfectly at the 12 position.


So maybe it's not as bad as it looked on the video


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

barihunk said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> White faced Mondaine is already sold out. Also if you look at the video you'll notice the minute hand is misaligned. Speaks to poor QC, would drive me nuts.


Pardon my ignorance but how can the minute hand be misaligned? Doesn't that mean whoever set the time didn't set it correctly so it's not hitting the marker when the second hand hits 0? Or is it misaligned some other way?

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

batmansk6 said:


> Pardon my ignorance but how can the minute hand be misaligned? Doesn't that mean whoever set the time didn't set it correctly so it's not hitting the marker when the second hand hits 0? Or is it misaligned some other way?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


The former. The hands are typically installed one at a time: hour hand first, then minute hand and lastly the second hand. Machine can do it faster but the sequence stays the same. Misalignment in this case could be due to the time elapsing between setting the minute and second hands.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> How much were bronze tridents going for in their sale last month. Looks like the best available now is $785 USD. Trying to determine if this is close enough or if its worth waiting.


That is what I paid for mine. Kinda doubt they will be any lower for awhile. Mine is due to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## zoysiamo (Jan 4, 2018)

NOT A DEAL

If anyone is interested, I purchased this Hamilton from the ebay seller xlnt82, and it was (according to UPS tracking) shipped from Ashford and arrived in an Ashford box. I don't know if the seller is dropshipping or is formally associated with Ashford, but the $290 price was good compared to Ashford.com. If there's another 15%-off coupon, I recommend this as a deal.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hamilton-K...Manual-Watch-H69519133-BRAND-NEW/263561659501


----------



## barihunk (Jul 2, 2012)

batmansk6 said:


> Pardon my ignorance but how can the minute hand be misaligned? Doesn't that mean whoever set the time didn't set it correctly so it's not hitting the marker when the second hand hits 0? Or is it misaligned some other way?


It's how the hands were originally set, but also I have read reports that in this movement in particular the hands tend to drift from their positions. I think that the main issue is that the seconds hand is not a sweep seconds hand but jumps from minute to minute so it's possible in the first place for the minutes hand to be out of sync with the minute markers.

Edit: here's a response from someone who owns the watch:



> I have one of these. When you set the watch, the minute hand increments in 1/4 minute steps and you can align pretty much get it spot on when you set the watch. It does the 1-minute jump when running. There is also a alignment mode for making the second hand stop perfectly at the 12 position.


So maybe it's not as bad as it looked on the video


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Saw this over in the Bronze Diver Addiction thread, but being a bargain, figured it's worthy of mentioning here. Zelos is currently offering their Mako, now in CUSN8 Bronze, for a pre-order price starting at $429. A whole lotta watch for that kind of money (SW200, domed sapphire, 2 straps, leather watch roll, lumed with both C3 & BGW9, ceramic or bronze bezel). I'm just somewhat on the fence due to the 40mm size (would have preferred at least 42mm, but still not ruling it out yet). https://zeloswatches.com/collections/mako-500m-diver


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

tjx-com deal: Vic Maverick Swiss quartz on bracelet, blue dial, 43mm x 10.9mm & sapphire crystal (per Jomashop, where you'll also see better photos), 100m WR, *$140*. Looks like model 241602, which is $262 on eBay, $261 on Amazon.

UPDATE: now out of stock.
https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...ss-Made-Maverick-Lg-Bracelet-Watch/1000341235


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> How much were bronze tridents going for in their sale last month. Looks like the best available now is $785 USD. Trying to determine if this is close enough or if its worth waiting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Just saw on their insta page.. Bronze is now also available in 38mm case !!


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Not a deal:

GD I miss the massdrop Victorinox deal... if anyone not like the watch.....................


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Not a deal:

GD I miss the massdrop Victorinox deal... if anyone not like the watch.....................


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> Saw this over in the Bronze Diver Addiction thread, but being a bargain, figured it's worthy of mentioning here. Zelos is currently offering their Mako, now in CUSN8 Bronze, for a pre-order price starting at $429. A whole lotta watch for that kind of money (SW200, domed sapphire, 2 straps, leather watch roll, lumed with both C3 & BGW9, ceramic or bronze bezel). I'm just somewhat on the fence due to the 40mm size (would have preferred at least 42mm, but still not ruling it out yet). https://zeloswatches.com/collections/mako-500m-diver


Maybe a good option in lieu of the cward bronze. Better size, like the specs, and price is great.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Maybe a good option in lieu of the cward bronze. Better size, like the specs, and price is great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yeah, really like that thing. Not sure if the meteorite dial is worth the extra money but in general for the specs on a bronze watch this is pretty good!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

rinsk21 said:


> Yeah, really like that thing. Not sure if the meteorite dial is worth the extra money but in general for the specs on a bronze watch this is pretty good!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Wears really small... and the crown is difficult to maneuver. But if those aren't deal breakers it's priced right...


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

JeanRichard Terrascope on bracelet, model 60500-11-003-001, 44mm x 13mm, "Stainless Steel Black DLC Coating" bezel, Ashford weekly deal: *$859*. eBay: $1,259. List: $3,600.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/jeanrichard/terrascope/60500-11-003-001.pid


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

From slickdeals: JR Terrascope, gray dial, brown leather strap, 47mm (?) *$599 with code SDTERRA599* (tested). Model: 60500-11-002-001. List: $2,900.

UPDATE: a different code, but same price from this recent post. However, OP notes that his code expires today; maybe this new code will live a few more days. It was posted only today on SD. I can't find an exp. date.

I have trouble believing it's 47mm. The other JRs I see on Ashford say 44mm. And its L2L (50mm) and thickness matches the other JRs. UPDATE: the JR Terrascope page shows two size options: 39mm & 44mm.
UPDATE 2: new owner confirms that *it is 47mm!*

https://www.ashford.com/us/60500-11-002-001.pid


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Not a deal, but hard to find. Evine has the G-Shock 35th anniversary red out square back in stock for *$140 + $9 S&H*: https://www.evine.com/Product/656-933 -- model: DW-5635C-4CR


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

Watchmann has a several of the NB Yaeger pilot watches for half price in his watch bargains section. I've had a couple of these and at this price they are a good deal. Cheaper alternative to the Damasko with comparable size, interesting designs, and good specs. They, like the Damasko are too small for my gorilla wrist but will wear well for an average size wrist.

https://www.watchmann.com/products.php?cat=36


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Floydboy said:


> Watchmann has a several of the NB Yaeger pilot watches for half price in his watch bargains section. I've had a couple of these and at this price they are a good deal. Cheaper alternative to the Damasko with comparable size, interesting designs, and good specs. They, like the Damasko are too small for my gorilla wrist but will wear well for an average size wrist.
> 
> https://www.watchmann.com/products.php?cat=36


Good looks and an ETA 2824-2. Here's one example: https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=NBYDelta


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> That links to Amazon, where the lowest price is $389.


Whoa, that is weird. Took me a minute to figure out that you meant when trying to add to cart, but I see what you mean now. I tested adding to cart on a few other models they advertise as well and had the same thing happen. Apparently their website is just a redirect machine.

Anyway, I updated my post to warn anyone else who might stumble across it in the future. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> Did anyone else get the green Swatch Sistem watch? Mine just arrived and is really tight on my 7" wrist. Is it missing links?


Yep.. too small of a bracelet, I fashioned a strap out of an old leather band, not too bad?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

A tip for the Swatch Irony owners: some models have a nylon strap similar to a Nato and Swatch had to come by with some adapters to make it work.
Example: https://www.mastersintime.fr/swatch-yvs409-skybond-multicolour-textile-strap-ayvs409.htm

I bought one of those straps and installed it on a watch with my own Nato:


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Good looks and an ETA 2824-2. Here's one example: https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=NBYDelta
> 
> View attachment 13143163


What a shame they are 40mm otherwise I'd be all over them! Still annoys me just how many bargains you get over the pond!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Claude Bernard automatic chronograph with Dubois-Depraz 2040 50-jewel movement for $545.

https://www.jomashop.com/claude-bernard-watch-08001-37r-air.html


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Good deal on a rotary?

https://www.watches2u.com/watches/rotary/gs00659-19-mens-watch.html

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

pesman said:


> What a shame they are 40mm otherwise I'd be all over them! Still annoys me just how many bargains you get over the pond!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


"Give me your deals, your bargains,
Your discounted watches yearning to breathe free,
The wretched discontinued markdowns of your teeming shore.
Send these, the timepieces, tempest-tost to me,
I lift my wallet beside the golden door!"


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Didn't expect another update today but here we go - yup Massdrop 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Tokeiski said:


> Just as a reference point for those that care, MASSDROP just closed a drop where they sold 700+ of these pieces at $160 for the bracelet version, and $130 for the strap version. Free US shipping and $10 shipping overseas.


Thanks reminding me how stupid I was to think the drop will be cancelled ...and didn't jump on it. *facepalm*


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

winstoda said:


> Wears really small... and the crown is difficult to maneuver. But if those aren't deal breakers it's priced right...


I never thought I would say this, but I agree...maybe I'm getting fat or stupid (or both) but a 42mm would have been a nicer size for a diver like this. Too bad, I AM looking for a nice bronze watch. CW is a bit out of my budget ATM. Suggestions welcomed


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

winstoda said:


> Wears really small... and the crown is difficult to maneuver. But if those aren't deal breakers it's priced right...


My wrist isn't all that big and other than setting the time once (because winder) and a date adjustment every couple months I can't imagine the crown will drive me too crazy.

The question is whether that meteorite dial is worth the $140 premium. I'm leaning towards yes, although it kinda kills me. 25% of the total cost of the watch for a dial goes against every deal instinct I have but it's COOL.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

Ipse said:


> I never thought I would say this, but I agree...maybe I'm getting fat or stupid (or both) but a 42mm would have been a nicer size for a diver like this. Too bad, I AM looking for a nice bronze watch. CW is a bit out of my budget ATM. Suggestions welcomed


Take a look at the Armida A8 Vintage. It's brass, not bronze, but I'm loving mine.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

rinsk21 said:


> My wrist isn't all that big and other than setting the time once (because winder) and a date adjustment every couple months I can't imagine the crown will drive me too crazy.
> 
> The question is whether that meteorite dial is worth the $140 premium. I'm leaning towards yes, although it kinda kills me. 25% of the total cost of the watch for a dial goes against every deal instinct I have but it's COOL.


My first born for a Zelos coupon 
I must resist...but damn, I have developed a fascination with bronze watches...must have watched hours of YouTube on this topic. Really nice watch esp if you go for the bronze bezel too.
I wish I was an octopus so I can wear 20% of my collection at all times


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

CANADIANS we get a deal today:
$15 off of ebay.ca purchases - must be over $75.
Coupon Code: PROUDCA


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Ipse said:


> I never thought I would say this, but I agree...maybe I'm getting fat or stupid (or both) but a 42mm would have been a nicer size for a diver like this. Too bad, I AM looking for a nice bronze watch. CW is a bit out of my budget ATM. Suggestions welcomed


Fifty Four Watch 6105 Bonze Homage $299








https://www.fiftyfourwatch.com/product-page/ff-bronze-6105-blue-dial-20mm-waffle-strap

Also

Zoretto Indy $399









http://www.zoretto.com/indy.php


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

mr mash said:


> Good deal on a rotary?
> 
> https://www.watches2u.com/watches/rotary/gs00659-19-mens-watch.html
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Automatic, 41mm x 12mm, 70m WR, stainless steel, screwback case, mineral crystal (per Amazon), 102 USD, '10% off with code MM10'. List: 244 USD. Reading through the exhibition back, it has a Japanese Miyota movement. Model: GS00659-19. Amazon.co.uk: 95 GBP, or ~128 USD.

One source says the movement is Miyota 8215. So: hand-winding but non-hacking.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Fifty Four Watch 6105 Bonze Homage $299
> 
> https://www.fiftyfourwatch.com/product-page/ff-bronze-6105-blue-dial-20mm-waffle-strap
> 
> ...


Granted, I'm still in the honeymoon phase (I've had it for a little over a week), but I can't say enough good things about my Zoretto Indy!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Vancouver Watch Co. 
Cobra de Calibre Molon Labe - Bronze Auto $399

















https://vancouverwatchco.com/products/bronze-automatic-bronze-dial


----------



## carlitoswhey (Jun 26, 2017)

Mondaine Stop2Go is at Massdrop for $249.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/mondaine-stop2go-watch


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

NOT A DEAL

Thanks for the bronze watch suggestions guys...I was aware of those as well, and they are really nice choices. 
Probably will have to take this discussion to the appropriate forum - before I get lynched by people that (like me) come here to find a way to go bankrupt


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

All watches mentioned have Japanese movements, only Zelos has a Swiss Made movement.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Momentum Torpedo Blast 44 w/ sapphire crystal, Japanese quartz, screw-down crown, your choice of red or yellow highlights, *$68 incl. free shipping, free returns*. List: $134.

Red:
https://huckberry.com/store/momentum-watches/category/p/52484-torpedo-blast-44-sapphire-glass

Yellow:
https://huckberry.com/store/momentum-watches/category/p/52483-torpedo-blast-44-sapphire-glass

Image from Mfg. product page:


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

wishmann said:


> All watches mentioned have Japanese movements, only Zelos has a Swiss Made movement.


Miyota 9015 is arguably a better movement than ETA 2824 in multiple ways. For example, the latter's manual-winding mechanism isn't reinforced to withstand daily winding and thus the parts will wear out quickly if you wind it regularly.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Not a deal

Just got the Max Bill handwind yesterday!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Your Choice - NH36A Automatics* $34.99 LIMITED STOCK*

Burei SM-15012 - $39.99 - $5 instant coupon = *$34.99*
42 mm stainless case, Seiko/TMI NH36A movement, 50M WR, mineral crystal, onion crown

Silver face on stainless steel bracelet w/solid end links and butterfly clasp



OR

Black face on leather strap


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

studiompd said:


> Not a deal
> 
> Just got the Max Bill handwind yesterday!


Love it!! I want the white face one as a dress watch. But not ready to spend that kind of money on a dress watch juuuust yet.


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> From slickdeals: JR Terrascope, gray dial, brown leather strap, 47mm (?) *$599 with code SDTERRA599* (tested). Model: 60500-11-002-001. List: $2,900.
> 
> UPDATE: a different code, but same price from this recent post. However, OP notes that his code expires today; maybe this new code will live a few more days. It was posted only today on SD. I can't find an exp. date.
> 
> ...


I ordered one of these last night, as a birthday present for myself. It should be here on Saturday. Thanks for posting this deal!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

wishmann said:


> All watches mentioned have Japanese movements, only Zelos has a Swiss Made movement.


And?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Burei 7002 "Traveler"* - IWC Portuguese homage *$25.99* ($32.99 - $7 coupon)
42mm stainless steel case, Miyota quartz chronograph movement, leather strap


----------



## jdufau83 (Mar 9, 2018)

Awesome! I'm saving up for one of these. Although I think I'll be going for the white dial auto - but that gray dial is sharp!



studiompd said:


> Not a deal
> 
> Just got the Max Bill handwind yesterday!


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Momentum Torpedo Blast 44 w/ sapphire crystal, Japanese quartz, screw-down crown, your choice of red or yellow highlights, *$68 incl. free shipping, free returns*. List: $134.
> 
> Red:
> https://huckberry.com/store/momentum-watches/category/p/52484-torpedo-blast-44-sapphire-glass
> ...


Ordered!. Terrific deal. Thanks for sharing

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Hooray for Burei!

Our fellow WUS'er, MacInFL, just two days ago posted an *in-depth review of a very comparable Burei*, that appears to differ only in styling.

His conclusion: "I was favorably impressed with Burei. It seems well made, doesn't look cheap (to me) and is a good value. I would go so far to say, I would have no problem wearing the Burei for every day wear or anything other than special events or meetings. The inclusion of the small "gift" bag is insightful by Burei. I think this would make an excellent budget gift for someone you would like to introduce to watch collecting. And yes, I'm keeping mine!"

Thanks for the review, MacInFl, and thanks, HoustonReal, for sharing the deal!

- Henry



HoustonReal said:


> Your Choice - NH36A Automatics* $34.99 LIMITED STOCK*
> 
> Burei SM-15012 - $39.99 - $5 instant coupon = *$34.99*
> 42 mm stainless case, Seiko/TMI NH36A movement, 50M WR, mineral crystal, onion crown
> ...


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Your Choice - NH36A Automatics* $34.99 LIMITED STOCK*
> 
> Burei SM-15012 - $39.99 - $5 instant coupon = *$34.99*
> 42 mm stainless case, Seiko/TMI NH36A movement, 50M WR, mineral crystal, onion crown
> ...


"Houston, we have a problem" 
There are watches that I really desire and then there are these that are way too good of a deal to pass...My friends have gifts secured for the next decade.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Momentum Torpedo Blast 44 w/ sapphire crystal, Japanese quartz, screw-down crown, your choice of red or yellow highlights, *$68 incl. free shipping, free returns*. List: $134.
> 
> Red:
> https://huckberry.com/store/momentum-watches/category/p/52484-torpedo-blast-44-sapphire-glass
> ...


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

aktodd said:


> I ordered one of these last night, as a birthday present for myself. It should be here on Saturday. Thanks for posting this deal!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Please stop tempting me with this one !!


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Wiggy999 said:


> Please stop tempting me with this one !!
> View attachment 13145255


I'm guessing the 39mm isn't going on sale so cheap?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Ipse said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Thanks for the bronze watch suggestions guys...I was aware of those as well, and they are really nice choices.
> Probably will have to take this discussion to the appropriate forum - before I get lynched by people that (like me) come here to find a way to go bankrupt


All the ones posted were still deals. The zoretto is 20% off listed price, the fifty four is $50 less than it had been selling for, and the cobra is $100 off of its past pricing as well. Plus we dont do many "deals" here for bronze watches. I'm more likely to buy one of these than a $35 chinese special that we see daily here on the thread.......if you like it, more power to you.

Disclaimer: I'm not for censoring any deal based on personal preference. The comment above was just my own judgement on what i think is a deal for my wallet.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

TDKFM said:


> I'm guessing the 39mm isn't going on sale so cheap?


In all of the JR deals that have come up over the last couple of years, I don't remember seeing a 39 mm model. Being the "ladies" size, they possibly didn't make nearly as many.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Ipse said:


> "Houston, we have a problem"
> There are watches that I really desire and these that are way too good of a deal to pass...My friends have gifts secured for the next decade.





HoustonReal said:


> *Burei 7002 "Traveler"* - IWC Portuguese homage *$25.99* ($32.99 - $7 coupon)
> 42mm stainless steel case, Miyota quartz chronograph movement, leather strap


Links?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Links?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the pictures, and the text above them are linked to the specific Amazon page.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

eljay said:


> In all of the JR deals that have come up over the last couple of years, I don't remember seeing a 39 mm model. Being the "ladies" size, they possibly didn't make nearly as many.


Dang, when 39mm became a ladies size I must have become a 6ft, 200 lb little girl with an ugly grey beard.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

TDKFM said:


> Dang, when 39mm became a ladies size I must have become a 6ft, 200 lb little girl with an ugly grey beard.


Agreed.

Doc Savage


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

I got excited a couple of weeks ago and bought four Burei automatic watches with different Seiko NH3xA movements. I have to say that I will probably never wear one of them. The looks and movements are nice but they just have this terrible cheap feel that I can't get over.
I'm not saying that there are better options for $40 automatic watches with Seiko movements but they were just not up to snuff for me. My main complaint is definitely the crystal. It is a smudge magnet and just has a weird feel. 
On the flip side, the Jonas & Verus (made by Fitya) I picked up for $75 with the same movement is leagues ahead of the Bureis. The sapphire crystal is just right and the housing and dial have a wonderful premium feel.

I'd also like to say that you guys got me excited for a bronze diver today so I went and purchased an Eterna Kontiki bronze diver for an unheard of $1979 shipped with no tax from Astor & Bond using coupon code WELCOME. How's that for a crazy deal?!

I'm nervous that it will be too big for my 7 inch wrist with its 44mm size and long lugs but it has to be worth a shot. It shipped from the UK today and is scheduled to arrive tomorrow!

The Zelos Mako bronze should have been perfect for me with its smaller size and meteorite dial (and $569 price) but something about it just didn't click. I think it may be the low res photography on Zelos' site. Has anyone received one yet? I feel like I really should love the version with the ceramic bezel.


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

At one stage back in 2016, Ashford did have a few 39mm "Ladies" models for sale. They sat around forever, and the last couple sold on clearance for $550 on strap if I recall correctly. As eljay mentioned, I think the production of the 39mm models was a fraction of everything else, and so I doubt you are going to have much luck finding one.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> I got excited a couple of weeks ago and bought four Burei automatic watches with different Seiko NH3xA movements. I have to say that I will probably never wear one of them. The looks and movements are nice but they just have this terrible cheap feel that I can't get over.
> I'm not saying that there are better options for $40 automatic watches with Seiko movements but they were just not up to snuff for me. My main complaint is definitely the crystal. It is a smudge magnet and just has a weird feel.
> On the flip side, the Jonas & Verus (made by Fitya) I picked up for $75 with the same movement is leagues ahead of the Bureis. The sapphire crystal is just right and the housing and dial have a wonderful premium feel.
> 
> ...


Congratz on the KonTiki....DO share some wrist pix once it arrives! And, wow, talk about being all over the spectrum with your recent purchases, huh? As for the Zelos, I don't believe anybody has (or could have) received there's because as per their website, they won't be shipping for several weeks yet.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Graf Zeppelin LZ129 Nordstern 7560-3 is $265 at Watchmann, with an additional $26.50 off at checkout brings the total to *$238.50*. That's for a german-made, sapphire crystal watch with power reserve, beating at 28800 hz, and powered by a nice Miyota 9100 movement. It's $579 basically everywhere else I can find it in stock. _Edit: $460ish at watchexclusive.eu is the cheapest I've found after more digging. Still $200 more expensive._

https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=7560-3


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> I got excited a couple of weeks ago and bought four Burei automatic watches with different Seiko NH3xA movements. I have to say that I will probably never wear one of them. The looks and movements are nice but they just have this terrible cheap feel that I can't get over.
> I'm not saying that there are better options for $40 automatic watches with Seiko movements but they were just not up to snuff for me. My main complaint is definitely the crystal. It is a smudge magnet and just has a weird feel.
> On the flip side, the Jonas & Verus (made by Fitya) I picked up for $75 with the same movement is leagues ahead of the Bureis. The sapphire crystal is just right and the housing and dial have a wonderful premium feel.
> 
> ...


I'm also ready to hop in this bronze bandwagon. I have been debating over the Tudor Black Bay in bronze for a while but this Zelos seems to intrigue me enough that I might try to scratch the itch for $2500 less (but still unsure about this meteorite dial). I was trying to convince myself that the Squale was going to satisfy the thirst but I know I'm kidding myself. Now you throw this deal on the Kontiki in the mix and I don't know what to do. Ugh.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Sorry how did you get the discount?


flypanam said:


> Graf Zeppelin LZ129 Nordstern 7560-3 is $265 at Watchmann, with an additional $26.50 off at checkout brings the total to *$238.50*. That's for a german-made, sapphire crystal watch with power reserve, beating at 28800 hz, and powered by a nice Miyota 9100 movement. It's $579 basically everywhere else I can find it in stock. _Edit: $460ish at watchexclusive.eu is the cheapest I've found after more digging. Still $200 more expensive._
> 
> https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=7560-3
> 
> View attachment 13145713


Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

ronragus said:


> Sorry how did you get the discount?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Go to checkout and it's automatic.

Doc Savage


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

Is the Mako dial real meteorite?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Its supposedly a thing now. But dont know how to verify authentic space rock


AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> Is the Mako dial real meteorite?


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> Is the Mako dial real meteorite?


Yes, from a specific meteorite in Sweden that you can read about. Apparently it's almost impossible to fake it because of the striations in the natural material. This particular meteorite is the same one that they use for jlc watches. Cool story, but $140 more on a $429 watch...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Timex T49901, Men's Expedition White Resin Watch, Alarm, Indiglo, Chronograph, 45mm x 12mm, 50m WR, *$20.50 incl. free shipping*. List: $55

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Timex-T499...-Watch-Alarm-Indiglo-Chronograph/142772427711










Blackout colorway, model T49900, $20 incl. free shipping:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Timex-Digital-Expedition-Chrono-Alarm-Timer-Watch-T49900-/312088024235


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Anyone have any further commentary, pro or con, on this *NB Yaeger Delta pilot watch for $299 USD*?








I'm on the fence, even though it does check a lot of boxes: ETA 2824-2 movement, German made, sapphire crystal, unique look, low price . . .

Oh, and thank you, Floydboy, for bringing it to everyone's attention.



Floydboy said:


> Watchmann has a several of the NB Yaeger pilot watches for half price in his watch bargains section. I've had a couple of these and at this price they are a good deal. Cheaper alternative to the Damasko with comparable size, interesting designs, and good specs. They, like the Damasko are too small for my gorilla wrist but will wear well for an average size wrist.
> 
> https://www.watchmann.com/products.php?cat=36


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> I got excited a couple of weeks ago and bought four Burei automatic watches with different Seiko NH3xA movements. I have to say that I will probably never wear one of them. The looks and movements are nice but they just have this terrible cheap feel that I can't get over.
> I'm not saying that there are better options for $40 automatic watches with Seiko movements but they were just not up to snuff for me. My main complaint is definitely the crystal. It is a smudge magnet and just has a weird feel.
> On the flip side, the Jonas & Verus (made by Fitya) I picked up for $75 with the same movement is leagues ahead of the Bureis. The sapphire crystal is just right and the housing and dial have a wonderful premium feel.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Kontiki deal. Best I've encountered for the LE with the numbers on the indices.

Already have a bronze Zelos Helmsman 9015. Great watch.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ohhenry1 said:


> Anyone have any further commentary, pro or con, on this *NB Yaeger Delta pilot watch for $299 USD*?
> View attachment 13145845
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=4565987


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

ohhenry1 said:


> Anyone have any further commentary, pro or con, on this *NB Yaeger Delta pilot watch for $299 USD*?
> 
> I'm on the fence, even though it does check a lot of boxes: ETA 2824-2 movement, German made, sapphire crystal, unique look, low price . . .
> 
> Oh, and thank you, Floydboy, for bringing it to everyone's attention.


Yes, that was one heck of a deal. Checked a lot of boxes for me too like all brushed case and screwed down crown - which is hard to find in pilot-style watches. Reminds me a lot of my Momentum Steelix except smaller and automatic. Any way, no need to stay on the fence... that particular model just sold out.

DEAL - to those who jumped on the NB Yaeger 40mm watch deals there was an option to get the bracelet for $100 more. I normally like to order a watch with the bracelet, but in this case I opted for the leather strap. The same bracelet is $99 with free shipping from Long Island Watch. Throw in a discount code (I'm currently seeing at least $5 off) and it's a slightly better deal, but you get BOTH the leather strap and bracelet by purchasing the bracelet separately. There are still some great deals on 40mm NB Yaeger watches at Watchmann.

https://www.longislandwatch.com/N_B_Yaeger_NBY_Bracelet_SS_Watch_Bracelet_p/nby-bracelet-ss.htm


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Kirk B said:


> Yes, that was one heck of a deal. Checked a lot of boxes for me too like all brushed case and screwed down crown - which is hard to find in pilot-style watches. Reminds me a lot of my Momentum Steelix except smaller and automatic. Any way, no need to stay on the fence... that particular model just sold out.
> 
> DEAL - to those who jumped on the NB Yaeger 40mm watch deals there was an option to get the bracelet for $100 more. I normally like to order a watch with the bracelet, but in this case I opted for the leather strap. The same bracelet is $99 with free shipping from Long Island Watch. Throw in a discount code (I'm currently seeing at least $5 off) and it's a slightly better deal, but you get BOTH the leather strap and bracelet by purchasing the bracelet separately. There are still some great deals on 40mm NB Yaeger watches at Watchmann.
> 
> https://www.longislandwatch.com/N_B_Yaeger_NBY_Bracelet_SS_Watch_Bracelet_p/nby-bracelet-ss.htm


I grabbed the Delta Sector with the leather strap. And thanks for the heads up on the bracelet deal at LI Watch.

For me, I have sooooo many watches now with metal bracelets - I prefer some more leather straps on my less tool-looking watches.

Doc Savage


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> I got excited a couple of weeks ago and bought four Burei automatic watches with different Seiko NH3xA movements. I have to say that I will probably never wear one of them. The looks and movements are nice but they just have this terrible cheap feel that I can't get over.
> I'm not saying that there are better options for $40 automatic watches with Seiko movements but they were just not up to snuff for me. My main complaint is definitely the crystal. It is a smudge magnet and just has a weird feel.
> On the flip side, the Jonas & Verus (made by Fitya) I picked up for $75 with the same movement is leagues ahead of the Bureis. The sapphire crystal is just right and the housing and dial have a wonderful premium feel.
> 
> ...


I also bought a Burei SM-15013 a couple of months back, and it doesn't feel cheap, but mine is on bracelet. The lume is weak, as would be expected in most Chines watches, but it is both on the hands and the outer face of each of the indices. Mine has a solid link bracelet, with solid end links and a butterfly clasp. The earlier runs of these watches had sapphire crystals, but they also never went below $80 on deep discount. I ended up paying $56 for mine. If I had waited another month, I might have been among the lucky people who picked one up for $40, but I don't feel I paid too much.

Have you ever seen the folded link bracelets on Seiko 5s and Orient Tr-Stars? Just how cheap do they feel with their limited feature movements? Now if you're comparing them to a nearly $2000 Eterna, I can imagine they would feel cheap. If you confine yourself to the Under $100 price range, they are very competitive.

To each his own, I guess. Other members see it differently: *https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/comes-now-burei-4706907.html*










I just received my $10 Jonas & Verus "Lapland" quartz watch. While it looks great for $10, the second hand never hits one marker, ever. The crystal only has a nano sapphire coating. Even the $240+ Jonas & Verus automatics on Ali Express, only have coated, sapphire nano film mineral crystals. If your watch normally sells for over $200, I would reasonably expect it to be a bit nicer than the Bureis. Where did you find a new mechanical one for $75? Gearbest wants $75 for my quartz model, and the eBay seller that sold me mine now wants $37.


----------



## nicegator (Apr 10, 2018)

I do not have Add to cart option for some reason. Any advice please?make
QUOTEanam;46069707]Graf Zeppelin LZ129 Nordstern 7560-3 is $265 at Watchmann, with an additional $26.50 off at checkout brings the total to *$238.50*. That's for a german-made, sapphire crystal watch with power reserve, beating at 28800 hz, and powered by a nice Miyota 9100 movement. It's $579 basically everywhere else I can find it in stock. _Edit: $460ish at watchexclusive.eu is the cheapest I've found after more digging. Still $200 more expensive._

https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=7560-3

View attachment 13145713
[/QUOTE]


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

nicegator said:


> I do not have Add to cart option for some reason. Any advice please?make
> QUOTEanam;46069707]Graf Zeppelin LZ129 Nordstern 7560-3 is $265 at Watchmann, with an additional $26.50 off at checkout brings the total to *$238.50*. That's for a german-made, sapphire crystal watch with power reserve, beating at 28800 hz, and powered by a nice Miyota 9100 movement. It's $579 basically everywhere else I can find it in stock. _Edit: $460ish at watchexclusive.eu is the cheapest I've found after more digging. Still $200 more expensive._
> 
> https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=7560-3
> ...


Looks like their in stock models have the Add to Cart option, while others instruct you to email or call to order. You can see all listed models on their Watch Bargains page but have to access a specific model listing to see whether the Add to Cart option appears.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

audio.bill said:


> Looks like their in stock models have the Add to Cart option, while others instruct you to email or call to order.


Exactly, if you can add it to the cart, then it's in stock and available to order. If you just get the option to call or e-mail, then it's out of stock. A few models are out of stock, so there were limited quantities in this sale. However, it can't hurt to check back. The NB Yaeger that I purchased jumped in and out of stock. I think someone was putting it in their cart, which took it out of stock for some time. Once it popped back into stock I bought the watch and since then it's showing out of stock, so I must have gotten the last one of that model, but there are other models that are still showing in stock right now.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

ohhenry1 said:


> Hooray for Burei!
> 
> Our fellow WUS'er, MacInFL, just two days ago posted an *in-depth review of a very comparable Burei*, that appears to differ only in styling.
> 
> ...





AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> I got excited a couple of weeks ago and bought four Burei automatic watches with different Seiko NH3xA movements. I have to say that I will probably never wear one of them. The looks and movements are nice but they just have this terrible cheap feel that I can't get over.
> I'm not saying that there are better options for $40 automatic watches with Seiko movements but they were just not up to snuff for me. My main complaint is definitely the crystal. It is a smudge magnet and just has a weird feel.


Thank you for your kind words but respectfully caution everyone to see my comments as specific to the model within the review and not as a ringing endorsement of all things "Burei". I too have the same hesitations that *AnGeLiCbOrIs* expressed regarding most of the other versions.

I like that they kept it simple and clean without trying to "bling" it up. The rounded contours of the case and finishing of the dial are done well. *HoustonReal *makes a very valid point when comparing these Burei to lower end Seiko 5 (SNKxxx) and Orient Tri-Stars. Setting aside the aesthetics, the Burei automatics deliver a lot of watch for under $50.

Ultimately, it is a matter of taste (some might say the lack thereof) but I have no problem wearing this particular watch (and have been for the last 3 days). Inevitably, once the novelty wears off, doubt that it will get a lot of wrist time because I have too many other watches that are just simply nicer. Ah, the First World problems we WIS have...


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Go to checkout and it's automatic.
> 
> Doc Savage


My apologies all, that little extra was in added in error, at that level we can go no further.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Oh well "exciting" additions on Massdrop


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Gotta love bertucci


MrMajestyk said:


> Oh well "exciting" additions on Massdrop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

Love it! Money well spent.


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> Love it! Money well spent.
> View attachment 13147213


Love it, can't wait to get mine! Unbeatable at that price 

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bc4393 (Nov 4, 2015)

uggghh! Mine is coming Monday! Can't......wait!



Novi said:


> Love it, can't wait to get mine! Unbeatable at that price
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

Quality wise, it's everything I could have imagined and more. I'm still unsure about the size but at least it doesn't hand off the sides of my wrist. The movement is a bit decorated but not in the same league as my Eterna Vaughan. (Vaughan pics not mine.)


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

Just got confirmation that the Massdrop VSA auto was delivered. Can't wait to get home and unbox this beauty.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Massdrop delivery: This rivals my Bulova military as the best deal in my box.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

FYI, it looks like the Kontiki price went up by $300. Makes my decision easier - think I'm going to go with the Mako (w/ meteorite).



AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> I got excited a couple of weeks ago and bought four Burei automatic watches with different Seiko NH3xA movements. I have to say that I will probably never wear one of them. The looks and movements are nice but they just have this terrible cheap feel that I can't get over.
> I'm not saying that there are better options for $40 automatic watches with Seiko movements but they were just not up to snuff for me. My main complaint is definitely the crystal. It is a smudge magnet and just has a weird feel.
> On the flip side, the Jonas & Verus (made by Fitya) I picked up for $75 with the same movement is leagues ahead of the Bureis. The sapphire crystal is just right and the housing and dial have a wonderful premium feel.
> 
> ...


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> Quality wise, it's everything I could have imagined and more. I'm still unsure about the size but at least it doesn't hand off the sides of my wrist. The movement is a bit decorated but not in the same league as my Eterna Vaughan. (Vaughan pics not mine.)
> 
> View attachment 13147299
> 
> ...


What service did they use for shipping? Did you have to pay any taxes?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

justin86 said:


> AnGeLiCbOrIs said:
> 
> 
> > Quality wise, it's everything I could have imagined and more. I'm still unsure about the size but at least it doesn't hand off the sides of my wrist. The movement is a bit decorated but not in the same league as my Eterna Vaughan. (Vaughan pics not mine.)
> ...


DHL. Shipped Thursday. Arrived next morning. No taxes due.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Titanium Citizen Chandler Eco-Drive Quartz 3-Hander w/ Date, on bracelet, sapphire crystal, 43mm x 9.8mm, 100m WR, blue dial, model BM7080-54L. Costco members-only item. I'm not a member, so I can't see the price, but they have it between a $140 watch and a $200 watch (it is next to the $140 watch, so I'm hoping it's $140). It could be found for $164 in 2012.

https://www.costco.com/Citizen-Chandler-Titanium-Mens-Eco-Drive-Watch.product.100399895.html


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Titanium Citizen Chandler Eco-Drive Quartz 3-Hander w/ Date, on bracelet, sapphire crystal, 43mm x 9.8mm, 100m WR, blue dial, model BM7080-54L. Costco members-only item. I'm not a member, so I can't see the price, but they have it between a $140 watch and a $200 watch (it is next to the $140 watch, so I'm hoping it's $140). It could be found for $164 in 2012.
> 
> https://www.costco.com/Citizen-Chandler-Titanium-Mens-Eco-Drive-Watch.product.100399895.html


$169.99


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

MASSDROP Glycine COMBAT 6 Classic Moonphase $399.99
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycin...ontent=1526636602654.324712520780830799835604


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Momentum Torpedo Blast 44 w/ sapphire crystal, Japanese quartz, screw-down crown, your choice of red or yellow highlights, *$68 incl. free shipping, free returns*. List: $134.
> 
> Red:
> https://huckberry.com/store/momentum-watches/category/p/52484-torpedo-blast-44-sapphire-glass
> ...


Momentum is a good company. Unlike some other makers, I would actually trust their 200M WR rating.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Elkins45 said:


> Momentum is a good company. Unlike some other makers, I would actually trust their 200M WR rating.


+1 Have a couple of their mid size M1 divers which are well made (excellent bracelets). Have reached out to their CS a couple times and always rec'd a response within 24 hours. Very helpful.


----------



## barihunk (Jul 2, 2012)

Tonystix said:


> MASSDROP Glycine COMBAT 6 Classic Moonphase $399.99
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycin...ontent=1526636602654.324712520780830799835604


Pics for reference


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

bc4393 said:


> uggghh! Mine is coming Monday! Can't......wait!


Mine should arrive tomorrow on bracelet ... getting pretty stoked

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

MacInFL said:


> Thank you for your kind words but respectfully caution everyone to see my comments as specific to the model within the review and not as a ringing endorsement of all things "Burei". I too have the same hesitations that *AnGeLiCbOrIs* expressed regarding most of the other versions.
> 
> I like that they kept it simple and clean without trying to "bling" it up. The rounded contours of the case and finishing of the dial are done well. *HoustonReal *makes a very valid point when comparing these Burei to lower end Seiko 5 (SNKxxx) and Orient Tri-Stars. Setting aside the aesthetics, the Burei automatics deliver a lot of watch for under $50.
> 
> Ultimately, it is a matter of taste (some might say the lack thereof) but I have no problem wearing this particular watch (and have been for the last 3 days). Inevitably, once the novelty wears off, doubt that it will get a lot of wrist time because I have too many other watches that are just simply nicer. Ah, the First World problems we WIS have...


I'll give you $20 for a used Burei.



AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> Love it! Money well spent.
> View attachment 13147213


No fair! I ha e to wait until Monday!



barihunk said:


> Pics for reference
> 
> View attachment 13148473
> 
> ...


Can confirm that the moonphase is very useful for combat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Yeah, i contacted them as well. They raised the price a few hours before i sent them a message. No offer was made to price match to the earlier offer.



rinsk21 said:


> FYI, it looks like the Kontiki price went up by $300. Makes my decision easier - think I'm going to go with the Mako (w/ meteorite).


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Yeah, i contacted them as well. They raised the price a few hours before i sent them a message. No offer was made to price match to the earlier offer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I emailed also to no avail.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Just a few days left to get the Ball Engineer III Starlight at the preorder price. $949 on rubber, $1049 on a bracelet. Lotsa tritium goodness on this one, and your choice of 40 or 46mm and three different tritium tube colors. I'm still trying to decide if I like having the "3" enough to go with the 46mm, and I keep jumping back and forth between yellow or white tubes. Decisions, decisions...










https://shop.ballwatch.ch/slp


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Elkins45 said:


> Just a few days left to get the Ball Engineer III Starlight at the preorder price. $949 on rubber, $1049 on a bracelet. Lotsa tritium goodness on this one, and your choice of 40 or 46mm and three different tritium tube colors. I'm still trying to decide if I like having the "3" enough to go with the 46mm, and I keep jumping back and forth between yellow or white tubes. Decisions, decisions...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Their bracelets are too good to not pay the nominal $100 bump.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Editing to swap a duplicate post with a decent deal.

Ashford now has the red and black PVD Certina DS-2 HAQ in the clearance section for *$268.80* after applying the code *EXTRA20* and before any cashback.










I have the green and SS version and it's well worth the money, especially when you consider you're getting a thermally compensated HAQ. Dead. Nuts. Accurate.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Their bracelets are too good to not pay the nominal $100 upgrade.


Blue dial and bracelet are the two choices I'm firm on. Diameter and tube color are what I'm still debating, and it ends on the 23rd.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Not a deal, but hard to find. Evine has the G-Shock 35th anniversary red out square back in stock for *$140 + $9 S&H*: https://www.evine.com/Product/656-933 -- model: DW-5635C-4CR


Evine is running a 15% off orders $75+ promotion this weekend. Code: *EARLY15*. After reading their exclusions, it seems like it applies to this Red Out G-Shock square. This would take it down to *$119 + $9 S&H*. (They wanted me to create an account just to test the code, so I didn't test it.)

"... 15% off $75 offer. To qualify you must purchase a minimum of $75, exclusive of shipping & handling and sales tax between 11:00pm ET, May 17, 2018 and 11:59pm ET, May 20, 2018. ..."


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> Just a few days left to get the Ball Engineer III Starlight at the preorder price. $949 on rubber, $1049 on a bracelet. Lotsa tritium goodness on this one, and your choice of 40 or 46mm and three different tritium tube colors. I'm still trying to decide if I like having the "3" enough to go with the 46mm, and I keep jumping back and forth between yellow or white tubes. Decisions, decisions...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I didn't already have a collection of 73 watches including a nice Oris Big Crown Day/Date and a Halios fixed crown Seaforth coming in August....I'd have been ALL over this.

I already have a Deep Blue Tritium diver and don't really "need" another tritium watch.

But damn it's still tempting.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> Just a few days left to get the Ball Engineer III Starlight at the preorder price. $949 on rubber, $1049 on a bracelet. Lotsa tritium goodness on this one, and your choice of 40 or 46mm and three different tritium tube colors. I'm still trying to decide if I like having the "3" enough to go with the 46mm, and I keep jumping back and forth between yellow or white tubes. Decisions, decisions...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I didn't already have a collection of 73 watches including a nice Oris Big Crown Day/Date and a Halios fixed crown Seaforth coming in August....I'd have been ALL over this.

I already have a Deep Blue Tritium diver and don't really "need" another tritium watch.

But damn it's still tempting.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> Love it! Money well spent.
> View attachment 13147213


Looks awesome on your wrist! I missed this, how much did it go for?


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Ashford JeanRichard Aeroscope Chronograph deal via DealNews. Code *AFFJNR950* (exp. 5/23) drops this 44mm x 13mm automatic chronograph (Ti case) to *$950* (tested). List: $5,600. Model: 60650-21-004-002.

https://www.ashford.com/us/60650-21-004-002.pid


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Evine is running a 15% off orders $75+ promotion this weekend. Code: *EARLY15*. After reading their exclusions, it seems like it applies to this Red Out G-Shock square. This would take it down to *$119 + $9 S&H*. (They wanted me to create an account just to test the code, so I didn't test it.)
> 
> "... 15% off $75 offer. To qualify you must purchase a minimum of $75, exclusive of shipping & handling and sales tax between 11:00pm ET, May 17, 2018 and 11:59pm ET, May 20, 2018. ..."


Code also works on these Aragon autos. Only certain colors/sizes available. Way too big for my taste.

https://www.evine.com/Product/648-194

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock GW2310-1 Tough Solar Atomic, Amazon Warehouse: "*Used - Like New*; Item is in original, pristine packaging", *$64 incl. free shipping*. Regular Amazon price: $83. eBay "New without tags" price: $70.

UPDATE: Sold
https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...0?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1526706663&sr=8-8


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

househalfman said:


> Looks awesome on your wrist! I missed this, how much did it go for?


I believe $120 on rubber. $160 for the bracelet

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Another from Amazon Warehouse: Victorinox 241709 Women's 'Maverick' Swiss Stainless Steel Automatic Watch, Blue/Stainless, *34mm*. " *Used - Like New*; Item is in original, pristine packaging", *$301 incl. free shipping*. New at Jomashop $449. eBay new: $460.

*UPDATE*: available items now $318 for "Used - Very Good", $325 for "Used - Like New"
https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1526707671&sr=8-28


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Amazon Warehouse deal: Alpina Men's 'Alpiner 4' Swiss Automatic Stainless Steel on Bracelet, Model: AL-525BS5AQ6B, "*Used - Very Good*; Item is in original packaging, but packaging has damage." *$505 incl. free shipping*. eBay new: $549. Jomashop new: $749.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1526708078&sr=8-63


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Editing to swap a duplicate post with a decent deal.
> 
> Ashford now has the red and black PVD Certina DS-2 HAQ in the clearance section for *$268.80* after applying the code *EXTRA20* and before any cashback.
> 
> ...


I'm eyeing the yellow and ss, if there's ever a deal on that.

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Strmwatch said:


> If I didn't already have a collection of 73 watches including a nice Oris Big Crown Day/Date and a Halios fixed crown Seaforth coming in August....I'd have been ALL over this.
> 
> I already have a Deep Blue Tritium diver and don't really "need" another tritium watch.
> 
> But damn it's still tempting.


EVERYONE needs another tritium watch 

Doc Savage


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

I have this one, its quartz, but otherwise a pretty solid watch, saphire crystal, very thin and comfortable, and I personally like the dial.

https://www.amazon.com/Momentum-Swi...ID=6358539011&psd=1&refinements=p_89:Momentum


----------



## Canyonary (Mar 31, 2018)

Another Ashford deal: Armand Nicolet Men's Hunter small seconds, "retail" $3400, clearance price $873.75, extra 20% off clearance drops it to about *$699*. 3% cash back on Ebates also. Ebay $1195 OBO.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...045A-1-NR-P742NR9.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=46


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Canyonary said:


> Another Ashford deal: Armand Nicolet Men's Hunter small seconds, "retail" $3400, clearance price $873.75, extra 20% off clearance drops it to about *$699*. 3% cash back on Ebates also. Ebay $1195 OBO.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...045A-1-NR-P742NR9.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=46


Couple more pics....i like this one









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Nakzen SL4050L *Unisex/Ladies 36mm Minimalist watch w/Sapphire Crystal - *$26.51* 
[$27.51 (43% discount for following Nakzen AliX store) - $1 *WUS2018* discount code in Message to Seller]

Available in three colorways: Silver w/White Face & Blue Hands, Gold w/White Face and Silver w/Black Face


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> EVERYONE needs another tritium watch
> 
> Doc Savage


Oh believe me...I'm trying VERY hard NOT to pull the proverbial trigger on this one.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

A bit more interesting deals at Massdrop

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyonary (Mar 31, 2018)

MrMajestyk said:


> A bit more interesting deals at Massdrop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm digging that Glycine Vintage Airman 1953. Jomashop had a black version awhile back, but is sold out and was $999. Might have to think about that one...

As for the Mako II, if ONLY it was the USA version. I have the white dial Mako II USA and love it for a smaller dial diver with a decent bracelet (solid endlinks, etc.).. I'm hoping Orient has a Father's Day code so I can snag the black one. If not, I'll just go with the "30Off" code, which usually seems to work.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

MrMajestyk said:


> A bit more interesting deals at Massdrop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not asking you directly, but is the Glycine a reissue of the limited edition Airman 1953 from a few years back? I had one and it was limited to 600 pieces. Now this one is limited to 1000? Doesn't seem right. I paid a bit more than $650 for it then sold it for quite a bit more. Seems like this would bring the value of the first LE down the drain.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

Canyonary said:


> As for the Mako II, if ONLY it was the USA version. I have the white dial Mako II USA and love it for a smaller dial diver with a decent bracelet (solid endlinks, etc.).. I'm hoping Orient has a Father's Day code so I can snag the black one. If not, I'll just go with the "30Off" code, which usually seems to work.


How is the USA version different?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Sapphire and solid end links.


recapt said:


> How is the USA version different?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

MrMajestyk said:


> A bit more interesting deals at Massdrop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The blue version of the frogman is $622 if you have access to shopmyexchange. Free shipping and no tax.

https://www.shopmyexchange.com/casi...watch-gwfd1000b1cr/8529669?_requestid=1759842

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

MrMajestyk said:


> A bit more interesting deals at Massdrop
> ...


For Frogman fans, this older $320 GWF1000-1 deal is still kicking on eBay:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...ar-Multi-Band-Atomic-53mm-Watch-/292522550873


----------



## lolo96706 (Apr 8, 2010)

justin86 said:


> Not asking you directly, but is the Glycine a reissue of the limited edition Airman 1953 from a few years back? I had one and it was limited to 600 pieces. Now this one is limited to 1000? Doesn't seem right. I paid a bit more than $650 for it then sold it for quite a bit more. Seems like this would bring the value of the first LE down the drain.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


It is not the same as the reissue from a few years back. This massdrop release has different set of hands. Also the Le numbers are on the case back this time.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Thinking of Evine's 15% discount code *EARLY15*, I didn't see any mention of a maximum discount. And they have a large selection.

For example, they have an Oris 40mm Diver 65, model 73377074065LS26 for $1,112 + $15 S&H before the discount (Amazon: $1,035). I haven't tried it, but I think the code should take it to $945 + $15 S&H.

https://www.evine.com/Product/647-098

OTOH, I remember reading one report of bad CS from Evine. I don't have any experience with them.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

justin86 said:


> Not asking you directly, but is the Glycine a reissue of the limited edition Airman 1953 from a few years back? I had one and it was limited to 600 pieces. Now this one is limited to 1000? Doesn't seem right. I paid a bit more than $650 for it then sold it for quite a bit more. Seems like this would bring the value of the first LE down the drain.


This is a new reissue of 1000 that is distinguished by a different handset, italicized "NOON" on the dial, new reference number, and serial and LE numbers on the case back rather than the sides.

It should not have a negative impact on the value of the original. 









Still a good deal.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-airman-vintage-1953#description

Edit: I see lolo96706 beat me to most of that. In addition, consistent with other Glycine changes, no more drilled lugs.


----------



## geoxman (May 25, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> *Burei 7002 "Traveler"* - IWC Portuguese homage *$25.99* ($32.99 - $7 coupon)
> 42mm stainless steel case, Miyota quartz chronograph movement, leather strap


Just picked up one of these to wear with a seersucker jacket today for my daughter's graduation. Very sleek and looks great on a navy NATO. Tough to beat for $25 plus prime had it to my house in one day! My first really cheap disposable watch but I am impressed. The packaging had to cost at least half of what the watch did. LOL


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

Canyonary said:


> ...As for the Mako II, if ONLY it was the USA version...





recapt said:


> How is the USA version different?


Pretty much a different model, similar to how the Mako is different than the Ray. Info: https://www.orientwatchusa.com/shop/mens-watches/saa0200ab9/


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

geoxman said:


> Just picked up one of these to wear with a seersucker jacket today for my daughter's graduation. Very sleek and looks great on a navy NATO. Tough to beat for $25 plus prime had it to my house in one day! My first really cheap disposable watch but I am impressed. The packaging had to cost at least half of what the watch did. LOL


I ordered one, too - should be here next week. Got to love the new Amazon Prime - pay for two-day shipping, and get it in 6 days. I ordered it early on Thursday afternoon, and it is scheduled to arrived the following Wednesday.

My big worry with this watch is that with a product this inexpensive, I will be looking at numbers falling off the face and hands loosening up in a short amount of time. We will see. I hope I am wrong.

Doc Savage


----------



## invaderzim (Feb 18, 2017)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Editing to swap a duplicate post with a decent deal.
> 
> Ashford now has the red and black PVD Certina DS-2 HAQ in the clearance section for *$268.80* after applying the code *EXTRA20* and before any cashback.


Would anyone with smaller wrists be able to comment on how it wears for them? Have a 6.3in (16cm) wrist and case size is okay but that lug-to-lug is pretty big for me.


----------



## networkned (May 15, 2018)

geoxman said:


> Just picked up one of these to wear with a seersucker jacket today for my daughter's graduation. Very sleek and looks great on a navy NATO. Tough to beat for $25 plus prime had it to my house in one day! My first really cheap disposable watch but I am impressed. The packaging had to cost at least half of what the watch did. LOL


Got mine today as well. Looks great, and the packaging was indeed top notch. The "leather" band is hot garbage, but what can you expect?


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

If anyone is interested in a Braun Prestige BN10 I just bought one from this seller (no affiliation). I made an offer of 225GBP (about $300) and they accepted it. Can't say they will do it again but I think this a pretty good deal for this watch on a bracelet. Mine came today.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-...rentrq:7037f67f1630ac88e6590ea1fffe2dd0|iid:1


----------



## Mercs (Feb 15, 2018)

Rivarama said:


> If anyone is interested in a Braun Prestige BN10 I just bought one from this seller (no affiliation). I made an offer of 225GBP (about $300) and they accepted it. Can't say they will do it again but I think this a pretty good deal for this watch on a bracelet. Mine came today.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-...rentrq:7037f67f1630ac88e6590ea1fffe2dd0|iid:1


Will it cook my popcorn?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

Can't say. The different functions are very hard to use.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

justin86 said:


> Sapphire and solid end links.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


The Mako USA also has drilled lugs.


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

That sure is a unique style. Not for everybody 

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

BRAUN-BLACK-STEEL-PRESTIGE-WATCH This thing reminds me of Robby the Robot for the wrist.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

Novi said:


> That sure is a unique style. Not for everybody
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


Yeah it's sort of a Dieter Rams-esque Neo-Bauhaus design. It won a Red Dot award when it came out (they do seem to give a lot of those out though).


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

networkned said:


> Got mine today as well. Looks great, and the packaging was indeed top notch. The "leather" band is hot garbage, but what can you expect?


Got one for fun too. Yeah, the band is bad and very short too. The dial color blue is not as bright/light as the pics - it's a dark blue.


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Rivarama said:


> If anyone is interested in a Braun Prestige BN10 I just bought one from this seller (no affiliation). I made an offer of 225GBP (about $300) and they accepted it. Can't say they will do it again but I think this a pretty good deal for this watch on a bracelet. Mine came today.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-...rentrq:7037f67f1630ac88e6590ea1fffe2dd0|iid:1


Nice watches,i bought three from Amazon UK and two came with a faulty Crown. I really liked it but had to return all three. I paid £130 per watch at the time that was a deal on bracelet.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Nice watches,i bought three from Amazon UK and two came with a faulty Crown. I really liked it but had to return all three. I paid £130 per watch at the time that was a deal on bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Why did you have to return the third one and what was faulty with the crown? I've been watching these watches on and off for a little bit. When and where did you seem them for 130 GBP?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> *Burei 7002 "Traveler"* - IWC Portuguese homage *$25.99* ($32.99 - $7 coupon)
> 42mm stainless steel case, Miyota quartz chronograph movement, leather strap


This'll be popular in Ireland


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

30off coupon code on orient


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

johnMcKlane said:


> 30off coupon code on orient


Where?


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

Tonystix said:


> Where?


"30off" coupon works at orientwatchusa.com for 30% off (I just tried on the Bambino Small Seconds without completing checkout).


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Ok, cool thanks.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Rivarama said:


> If anyone is interested in a Braun Prestige BN10 I just bought one from this seller (no affiliation). I made an offer of 225GBP (about $300) and they accepted it. Can't say they will do it again but I think this a pretty good deal for this watch on a bracelet. Mine came today.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-...rentrq:7037f67f1630ac88e6590ea1fffe2dd0|iid:1


Not a deal:

People are wearing the craziest g-shocks and complaining about this one being „different"? ?

No offense. Just contemplating about how weird this hobby of ours can be 

Sorry for hijacking. But there seem to be no deals in Germany...

Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

johnMcKlane said:


> 30off coupon code on orient


Hey! Code "30off" works on that Mako USA this time too. In the past, other codes I have tried didn't work on that model.

Anyone know what the lowest Mako USA II (or I) have sold for before? I am patient, so if a 50% code is reasonably likely to come along in next year or two, I'll probably wait.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

*Super CHEAP Chinese Super Engineer*​https://www.ebay.com/itm/18-20-22mm-Stainless-Steel-Watch-Strap-Solid-Links-Double-Flip-Lock-Button-NEW/121658252125?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&var=420659161575&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649 $2,50 USD 
For the price you know it is not an example of fine craftsmanship, and the clasp in lousy but so what? 8)
View attachment 13151551


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> *Super CHEAP Chinese Super Engineer*​https://www.ebay.com/itm/18-20-22mm-Stainless-Steel-Watch-Strap-Solid-Links-Double-Flip-Lock-Button-NEW/121658252125?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&var=420659161575&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649 $2,50 USD
> For the price you know it is not an example of fine craftsmanship, and the clasp in lousy but so what? 8)
> View attachment 13151551


sorry, that is a cheap bracelet, but not the same style as what is typically called super engineer


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

TayTay said:


> Hey! Code "30off" works on that Mako USA this time too. In the past, other codes I have tried didn't work on that model.
> 
> Anyone know what the lowest Mako USA II (or I) have sold for before? I am patient, so if a 50% code is reasonably likely to come along in next year or two, I'll probably wait.


The 30% off has always worked on the Mako USA and it doesn't seem to expire. I can remember one time a 35% code worked. If it works on the Mako USA you won't miss it, they'll advertise it.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Lately MD seems to have surplus of Mondaine watches, the Ball is itchy 1k+ is still a bit to swallow (for me); btw Joma hast in stock for 1295 USD - happy dropping


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Ashford JeanRichard Aeroscope Chronograph deal via DealNews. Code *AFFJNR950* (exp. 5/23) drops this 44mm x 13mm automatic chronograph (Ti case) to *$950* (tested). List: $5,600. Model: 60650-21-004-002.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/60650-21-004-002.pid


Ashford has listed this Ti JR chronograph on eBay for *$995*, which might appeal to those with eBay bucks. They also invite you to *Make Offer*:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/JeanRichard-Aeroscope-Mens-Automatic-Watch-60650-21-004-002/183086167584


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

Elkins45 said:


> Just a few days left to get the Ball Engineer III Starlight at the preorder price. $949 on rubber, $1049 on a bracelet. Lotsa tritium goodness on this one, and your choice of 40 or 46mm and three different tritium tube colors. I'm still trying to decide if I like having the "3" enough to go with the 46mm, and I keep jumping back and forth between yellow or white tubes. Decisions, decisions...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shame it's virtually a 1:1 USD:GBP conversion really hacks me off

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

pesman said:


> Shame it's virtually a 1:1 USD:GBP conversion really hacks me off
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


£924 and £990

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Just in case it hasn't shown up yet 
Seems to be a decent price £585, I think it was always likely they would come down but I hadn't seen it this cheap yet anywhere, but I hadn't been looking much.

http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...spb053-spb053j1-spb053j-mens-watch-12247.html










I know what you're thinking. 'Did he fire six shots or only five'?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

MrMajestyk said:


> Lately MD seems to have surplus of Mondaine watches, the Ball is itchy 1k+ is still a bit to swallow (for me); btw Joma hast in stock for 1295 USD - happy dropping


That Ball is about as cheap as you'll find for that particular movement. Check out what a Tag, Maurice Lacroix, Bell & Ross, etc. with the same movement costs.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Following Mathy's link, discovered that Creation's deal of the day is another LE Seiko UFO, *$199*. "Seiko Automatic Limited Edition Japan Made SRPC15 SRPC15J1 SRPC15J". 44mm x 13mm, 100m WR, 4R36 movement. Others would know better whether this is a deal or not -- it's hard to find comps. Looks nice, anyhow.

Seiko Automatic Limited Edition Japan Made SRPC15 SRPC15J1 SRPC15J Men's Watch

They also have it listed on eBay for the same price:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Auto...PC15-SRPC15J1-SRPC15J-Mens-Watch/273158510444










UPDATE: Here is the previous UFO sighting ($170).


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

BostonCharlie said:


> Following Mathy's link, discovered that Creation's deal of the day is another LE Seiko UFO, *$199*. "Seiko Automatic Limited Edition Japan Made SRPC15 SRPC15J1 SRPC15J". 44mm x 13mm, 100m WR, 4R36 movement. Others would know better whether this is a deal or not -- it's hard to find comps. Looks nice, anyhow.
> 
> Seiko Automatic Limited Edition Japan Made SRPC15 SRPC15J1 SRPC15J Men's Watch
> 
> ...


Creation Watches currently has 10% off on it's ebay store. No coupon needed. This is $153 when added to cart.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/282913871751

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

I just noticed Creation Watch jacked up their regular prices while offering that supposed 10% discount, so you're still paying the same amount as you normally would, if not more. If you don't believe it, just compare their prices on Ebay to their and other retailers regular prices on their respective websites. Just another example of trickery out there. Be a smart shopper.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

justin86 said:


> Creation Watches currently has 10% off on it's ebay store. No coupon needed. This is $153 when added to cart.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/282913871751
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


10% off -- sweet. Note that the (pre-coupon) $170 listing is for the "K" version, where the $199 eBay listing is for the "Limited Edition Japan" J version.

$170 ($153 after discount) K:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/282913871751

$199 ($179 after discount) J:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Auto...PC15-SRPC15J1-SRPC15J-Mens-Watch/273158510444

Creationwatches eBay special offer details: Extra 10% off 'on select items only' and 'expires in 1 day.'


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> 10% off -- sweet. Note that the (pre-coupon) $170 listing is for the "K" version, where the $199 eBay listing is for the "Limited Edition Japan" J version.
> 
> $170 ($153 after discount) K:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/282913871751
> ...


Both are limited edition 
not sure if they made 1969 total or 1969 of each K & J ...?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

For future reference and deal hunting, what is a great deal for a Mako II USA? One can get it for $262 with the coupon directly from Orient. Are there better deals often?

Thanks for the help! We deal hunters have to know when to pounce.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Not sure if it was mentioned or not already, but Kohl's is sending out mystery emails to subscribers. 20%,30%, or 40% off. Could potentially get a deal on a seiko or Bulova moonwatch depending if you get a 40% off code. I personally got a 30% off code. And I have another 25% off code that I recently received in the mail. Going to see if they stack! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford has the Hamilton Jazzmaster GMT model H32695131 for $499 with coupon code 'AFFJZZ499'

Be Frugal rebate takes it to $474. Everybody else is in the $750 range on this watch.

Sorely tempted.

https://www.ashford.com/us/H32695131.pid


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

TayTay said:


> Hey! Code "30off" works on that Mako USA this time too. In the past, other codes I have tried didn't work on that model.
> 
> Anyone know what the lowest Mako USA II (or I) have sold for before? I am patient, so if a 50% code is reasonably likely to come along in next year or two, I'll probably wait.


I bought one(OMUSA2) for 30% off in January 2017. Whenever there was a 30% off code it worked for this watch but none of the 35% or 40% codes ever worked for me. It seems to be the one orient watch that you can't get cheaper or elsewhere unless you wanna buy pre-owned.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

swank said:


> For future reference and deal hunting, what is a great deal for a Mako II USA? One can get it for $262 with the coupon directly from Orient. Are there better deals often?
> 
> Thanks for the help! We deal hunters have to know when to pounce.


Pretty sure that is as lowest it goes.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Elkins45 said:


> Just a few days left to get the Ball Engineer III Starlight at the preorder price. $949 on rubber, $1049 on a bracelet. Lotsa tritium goodness on this one, and your choice of 40 or 46mm and three different tritium tube colors. I'm still trying to decide if I like having the "3" enough to go with the 46mm, and I keep jumping back and forth between yellow or white tubes. Decisions, decisions...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I did it. 46mm blue dial on the bracelet with white tritium tubes. This is the most I've ever paid for a watch.

Boy I sure hope I like it, especially given that it's coming with my name engraved on it. I suppose that's one way to keep yourself from flipping a watch! I'm reminded of Sean Connery as Marko Ramius in Red October: "When Cortez arrived in the New World he burned his ships. That way his men were well motivated." I guess I'm well motivated now.


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

Elkins45 said:


> Well, I did it. 46mm blue dial on the bracelet with white tritium tubes. This is the most I've ever paid for a watch.
> 
> Boy I sure hope I like it, especially given that it's coming with my name engraved on it. I suppose that's one way to keep yourself from flipping a watch! I'm reminded of Sean Connery as Marko Ramius in Red October: "When Cortez arrived in the New World he burned his ships. That way his men were well motivated." I guess I'm well motivated now.


Post pics when you get it, please  very nice watch, but not in my range of "affordables".

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

pesman said:


> Shame it's virtually a 1:1 USD:GBP conversion really hacks me off


Much as I like the look of the thing, I was turned off by the US$130 S&H charge to Australia. I emailed them about it and never received a reply.

Massdrop can do it for under a tenner...


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> Well, I did it. 46mm blue dial on the bracelet with white tritium tubes. This is the most I've ever paid for a watch.
> 
> Boy I sure hope I like it, especially given that it's coming with my name engraved on it. I suppose that's one way to keep yourself from flipping a watch! I'm reminded of Sean Connery as Marko Ramius in Red October: "When Cortez arrived in the New World he burned his ships. That way his men were well motivated." I guess I'm well motivated now.


I am also very much looking forward to seeing pictures of this. Of all the Ball offerings, this is the one I like most in 40mm. Way out of my price range, but it is definitely one that I will admire from afar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Another day is nearing end but not yet not without new deals on Massdrop and I think the Glycine is a good deal - happy drops 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

Not sure if I'll be able to get the link to post, but Amazon has the Alpina Startimer quartz on sale for $200, which seems about the lowest I've seen it recently. Email also said Wengers were on sale, but not sure if they're deals or not.

Alpina Startimer White Dial Black Textile Strap Men's Watch AL240BS4S6 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BFJ3MPR/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_N2SaBbYKSMVB0


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Check your eBay account (esp. on the app) for a 10% eBay Bucks targeted offer:


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

If the specs are right, first reasonably sized Alpina I have seen. 42mm and attractive at $199.


Cheddar said:


> Not sure if I'll be able to get the link to post, but Amazon has the Alpina Startimer quartz on sale for $200, which seems about the lowest I've seen it recently. Email also said Wengers were on sale, but not sure if they're deals or not.
> 
> Alpina Startimer White Dial Black Textile Strap Men's Watch AL240BS4S6 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BFJ3MPR/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_N2SaBbYKSMVB0


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Also on eBay, 15% coupon PMEMDAY. Going to make for some good deals if you got the eBay bucks offer as well. Only certain eBay stores are eligible. Includes the usual suspects like timex and overstock. Minimum purchase $50, max discount $50.

https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0521/7263.html?_trkparms=&clkid=4051509276592430546

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Hamilton's 38mm panda chronograph H71466553-SD, ex display, is at Ashford for $499. 3% eBates off, and it's only $484,03. Listed for $1.545.
Does't seem to have a running seconds hand when not in chrono mode. One year Ashford warranty. If you can live with that, it's cool looking chronograph that's not too big.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/H71466553-SD.pid


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

batmansk6 said:


> Also on eBay, 15% coupon PMEMDAY. Going to make for some good deals if you got the eBay bucks offer as well. Only certain eBay stores are eligible. Includes the usual suspects like timex and overstock. Minimum purchase $50, max discount $50.
> 
> https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0521/7263.html?_trkparms=&clkid=4050845078564684760
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'm holding out hope for a site-wide coupon before the weekend. Tons of crap piling up in my cart.


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

G Shocks at WatchesHalfPrice on Ebay. $44.99 Amazon $130. Next ebay $66. Not a G shock guy, but this seems like a deal.

www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Shock-S-Se...-Digital-Alarm-Multi-Color-Watch/112999634981


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

AreaTrend has the Seiko SRPB87 (white) and SRPB89 (blue) for $121.99 and free express shipping. That's about $20 cheaper than I can find it elsewhere. No other coupons will stack (at least I couldn't find any). But they take Paypal and the Chase/Paypal 5% reward is still active if you have one of those cards.

4R35 movement, hardlex, 43mm.

(Revised pics, AreaTrend's are crap)
https://www.areatrend.com/us/seiko-mens-srpb87k-silver-stainless-steel-au-1682094240









https://www.areatrend.com/us/seiko-mens-srpb89k-silver-stainless-steel-au-1682094357









I bought the silver. If anyone wants the blue and thinks it would look killer with the black bezel, I'd be interested in a bezel trade. PM me.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Check your eBay account (esp. on the app) for a 10% eBay Bucks targeted offer:
> 
> View attachment 13154503


damn, i don't see one of these in my inbox...


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't think this is a unique code so anyone who's looking into a new Christopher Ward, this codes for you!


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

OfficerCamp said:


> I don't think this is a unique code so anyone who's looking into a new Christopher Ward, this codes for you!


Yup, not a unique code, which always makes me laugh when I see people selling these vouchers on eBay.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hughes. said:


> Yup, not a unique code, which always makes me laugh when I see people selling these vouchers on eBay.


Whoa, that's a thing? People actually pay money for this? BRB listing mine on ebay.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Hughes. said:


> Yup, not a unique code, which always makes me laugh when I see people selling these vouchers on eBay.


I saw that a while back and laughed too.


----------



## Canyonary (Mar 31, 2018)

My experience as well....


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> damn, i don't see one of these in my inbox...


Insert sound effect here...


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

I got my Helgrey today...It went right to the jewelers to have the minute hand set. I wore it for less than 5 minutes before it went wonky. I figured it would be cheaper and less hassle to have them do it, than try to get Helgrey to answer emails.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

TayTay said:


> Hey! Code "30off" works on that Mako USA this time too. In the past, other codes I have tried didn't work on that model.
> 
> Anyone know what the lowest Mako USA II (or I) have sold for before? I am patient, so if a 50% code is reasonably likely to come along in next year or two, I'll probably wait.


Not sure of what the lowest price has been, but massdrop has the non 'USA' model Mako ll for $129.99. Unlike the 'USA' version, it has arabic number indices at 6, 9 & 12. Black, blue or blue w/ pepsi bezel, w/steel bracelet, 6922 movement etc., but massdrop, not known for being the sharpest knife in the drawer for detail --(funny how the date on the face is askew) or for customer service, says estimated shipping is June 15th.

Massdrop says it has a mineral crystal, while Orient says it's 'USA' version is sapphire.

But nice looking watch in that price range. I like especially the way they angle the bezel back a bit.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient...leCampaignId=304533&iterableTemplateId=434345

https://www.orientwatchusa.com/shop/mens-watches/saa0200ab9/


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Robangel said:


> Not sure of what the lowest price has been, but massdrop has the Mako ll for $129.99. Black, blue or blue w/ pepsi bezel. Looks identical to the Orient site's, w/steel bracelet, 6922 movement etc., but massdrop, not known for being the sharpest knife in the drawer for detail or customer service (and will ship June 15th) says it has a mineral crystal, while Orient says sapphire.
> 
> But nice looking watch in that price range. I like especially the way they angle the bezel back a bit.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient...leCampaignId=304533&iterableTemplateId=434345


mako usa II is sapphire


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Robangel said:


> Not sure of what the lowest price has been, but massdrop has the Mako ll for $129.99. Black, blue or blue w/ pepsi bezel. Looks identical to the Orient site's, w/steel bracelet, 6922 movement etc., but massdrop, not known for being the sharpest knife in the drawer for detail or customer service (and will ship June 15th) says it has a mineral crystal, while Orient says sapphire.
> 
> But nice looking watch in that price range. I like especially the way they angle the bezel back a bit.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient...leCampaignId=304533&iterableTemplateId=434345


Mako usa II is sapphire


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Robangel said:


> Not sure of what the lowest price has been, but massdrop has the non 'USA' model Mako ll for $129.99. Unlike the 'USA' version, it has arabic number indices at 6, 9 & 12. Black, blue or blue w/ pepsi bezel, w/steel bracelet, 6922 movement etc., but massdrop, not known for being the sharpest knife in the drawer for detail --(funny how the date on the face is askew) or for customer service, says estimated shipping is June 15th.
> 
> Massdrop says it has a mineral crystal, while Orient says it's 'USA' version is sapphire.
> 
> ...


Apart from the dial/hands (the Mako USA actually looks more like the Ray than the Mako...), the only differences are:

Mako USA is available only through OrientWatch USA
Mako USA has sapphire crystal
Mako USA has an SEL bracelet
Mako USA has drilled lugs


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Victorinox quartz Alliance on bracelet at tjx-com, 40mm, 100m WR, *$140*. "Alliance"? Isn't Switzerland neutral? ;-)

UPDATE: now out of stock
https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...Made-Alliance-Large-Bracelet-Watch/1000341226


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Starking BM0980* Swiss Quartz Movement with Seconds Subdial - *$14.99**($17.99 - $3 instant coupon)*
40mm x 8mm stainless steel case, Swiss quartz movement, small second hand










*Starking BM0990* (Piaget Polo homage) Quartz Chronograph - *$20.00** ($22 - $2 instant coupon)*
41mm x 10mm 316L stainless steel case and bracelet, quartz chronograph movement


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

The Glycine is very, very tempting. Had I not just bought an Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT, I'd be on it in a heartbeat. Do I really need 3 GMT watches?



MrMajestyk said:


> Another day is nearing end but not yet not without new deals on Massdrop and I think the Glycine is a good deal - happy drops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

MissileExpert said:


> The Glycine is very, very tempting. Had I not just bought an Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT, I'd be on it in a heartbeat. Do I really need 3 GMT watches?


You can never have too many GMT watches.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

MissileExpert said:


> The Glycine is very, very tempting. Had I not just bought an Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT, I'd be on it in a heartbeat. Do I really need 3 GMT watches?


You can track like... 9 time zones!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

That's what I'd have to call "the logic of the enabler." 

Not questioning it. Just naming it!



raheelc said:


> You can never have too many GMT watches.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock Mudman, twin sensor (compass, temp.), solar, moon phase, full auto EL backlight, 50.8mm x 18.2mm, $120 - 15% *PMEMDAY* discount = *$102 incl. free shipping* (tested). These have been hovering around $130 for awhile. List: $200.

Casio product page here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...stant-Multi-Function-Sport-Watch/132577081354


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

raheelc said:


> You can never have too many GMT watches.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Completely agree. I've got my Rolex 16710 and put down a deposit for the new Tudor GMT which should arrive mid summer. I'm also on the waitlist for new Rolex pepsi. Talk about redundancy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko 5 Fifty Five Fathoms SNZH57, *$106.21* after PMEMDAY discount (tested). ~$130 elsewhere. 42mm x 14mm, 7S36 movement (per Jomashop, $130).

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...ial-Stainless-Steel-Watch-SNZH57/312063749499


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Blue Dial Seiko SNZG11, *$100* at Jomashop:
https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-5-mens-watch-snzg11.html










Green Dial *$96* from aSavings on eBay after *PMEMDAY* discount (also, it is a J model: SNZG09J1):
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens-5-Automatic-Green-Dial-and-Band-Watch-SNZG09J1/132434749105
or $100 at Jomashop:
https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-5-mens-watch-snzg09.html


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

black vic quartz inox at tjx-com, rubber strap, "almost gone", (tested, was able to add to cart), $130:

UPDATE: now out of stock :-(
https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...Swiss-Made-Inox-Rubber-Strap-Watch/1000341279


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> From slickdeals: JR Terrascope, gray dial, brown leather strap, 47mm (?) *$599 with code SDTERRA599* (tested). Model: 60500-11-002-001. List: $2,900.
> 
> UPDATE: a different code, but same price from this recent post. However, OP notes that his code expires today; maybe this new code will live a few more days. It was posted only today on SD. I can't find an exp. date.
> 
> ...


Just got mine today. I can confirm that it is, in fact, 47mm. It wears a bit smaller, but it's definitely a large watch. Beautifully finished by the way. Huge bargain at $599, IMHO.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> black vic quartz inox at tjx-com, rubber strap, "almost gone", (tested, was able to add to cart), $130:
> 
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...Swiss-Made-Inox-Rubber-Strap-Watch/1000341279


Wish I had seen this earlier

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

Blarggg!!! Haha. So close.

"_This item is no longer available and will be removed from your bag_"


BostonCharlie said:


> black vic quartz inox at tjx-com, rubber strap, "almost gone", (tested, was able to add to cart), $130:
> 
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...Swiss-Made-Inox-Rubber-Strap-Watch/1000341279


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

TayTay said:


> Blarggg!!! Haha. So close.
> 
> "_This item is no longer available and will be removed from your bag_"


I see that, now -- that's a new one to me. I'll watch for that message next time to try to make sure I'm not posting a dead deal.


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks BC! I really appreciate the heads up on this one.

I had been eyeing it for a few weeks since I saw a guy wearing it on the train to work. This little extra discount closed the deal for me today.



BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko 5 Fifty Five Fathoms SNZH57, *$106.21* after PMEMDAY discount (tested). ~$130 elsewhere. 42mm x 14mm, 7S36 movement (per Jomashop, $130).
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...ial-Stainless-Steel-Watch-SNZH57/312063749499


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> I see that, now -- that's a new one to me. I'll watch for that message next time to try to make sure I'm not posting a dead deal.


I came to post this deal, but only after i ordered mine. Saw that you had already posted it. Guess i got the last one(s).


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

Double post


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Just ordered one, myself. Cheapest I've ever seen this model. Thank you, BostonCharlie!



BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko 5 Fifty Five Fathoms SNZH57, *$106.21* after PMEMDAY discount (tested). ~$130 elsewhere. 42mm x 14mm, 7S36 movement (per Jomashop, $130).
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...ial-Stainless-Steel-Watch-SNZH57/312063749499


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

_-not a watch deal...but free food?

got this card with some shoes i ordered from the states...I live in the southern hemisphere so no good to me.














shoes fit nicely too.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

Sarbie said:


> _-not a watch deal...but free food?
> 
> got this card with some shoes i ordered from the states...I live in the southern hemisphere so no good to me.
> View attachment 13156449
> ...


Depending on where you are you may find that HelloFresh is already there. AND they love giving you free stuff as bait.


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Just ordered one, myself. Cheapest I've ever seen this model. Thank you, BostonCharlie!


It was down to $98 a few weeks ago. I got the black version then myself. Still a good deal!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

RyanPatrick said:


> Completely agree. I've got my Rolex 16710 and put down a deposit for the new Tudor GMT which should arrive mid summer. I'm also on the waitlist for new Rolex pepsi. Talk about redundancy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! GMT complication is my favorite complication in a watch. Owned quite a few in the past, but at the moment, only have the Ball Engineer Master II worldtimer (which isn't exactly a GMT), but I've been eyeing the new Bell & Ross BRV2-93 GMT as my next purchase.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

raheelc said:


> Nice! GMT complication is my favorite complication in a watch. Owned quite a few in the past, but at the moment, only have the Ball Engineer Master II worldtimer (which isn't exactly a GMT), but I've been eyeing the new Bell & Ross BRV2-93 GMT as my next purchase.


That new B&R is a good looking watch, but at the price point i think it's going to get slaughtered by the Tudor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

RyanPatrick said:


> That new B&R is a good looking watch, but at the price point i think it's going to get slaughtered by the Tudor.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very true. I have a Tudor BB in steel and gold so have that area covered in the collection. Plus I've never really been a fan of a pepsi bezel. But that being said, if I see one in person maybe my opinion changes.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop deals: man those two Balls cause me pimples ...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

Update on an earlier deal. Jura watches have the Eterna Kontiki Bronze (no numerals version) back in stock. Code ETN10 gets 10% off. 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

OfficerCamp said:


> You can track like... 9 time zones!


Resistance was futile. I pulled the joined the drop today. That price was just too much of a bargain for a historic brand not in my collection.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Baldrick said:


> Update on an earlier deal. Jura watches have the Eterna Kontiki Bronze (no numerals version) back in stock. Code ETN10 gets 10% off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Perhaps I'm missing something here....but exactly where is the bargain? The earlier KonTiki bronze was from Astor Bond and was below $2k. This one at Jura, even with the 10% off is over $3k! Help a brother to understand!


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> Perhaps I'm missing something here....but exactly where is the bargain? The earlier KonTiki bronze was from Astor Bond and was below $2k. This one at Jura, even with the 10% off is over $3k! Help a brother to understand!


If you're outside the UK, knock off a few hundred for VAT / sales tax as well. Gets it to under 2k GBP shipped.

Edit: also, the Astor stock is the version with numerals at 3, 6 and 9. This is the version without numerals, only triangle hour markers.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> Perhaps I'm missing something here....but exactly where is the bargain? The earlier KonTiki bronze was from Astor Bond and was below $2k. This one at Jura, even with the 10% off is over $3k! Help a brother to understand!





Baldrick said:


> If you're outside the UK, knock off a few hundred for VAT / sales tax as well. Gets it to under 2k GBP shipped.
> 
> Edit: also, the Astor stock is the version with numerals at 3, 6 and 9. This is the version without numerals, only triangle hour markers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


AstorBond's price is currently $2271 with coupon code WELCOME; Jura's price for the other version without numerals is $2635 at today's exchange rate after taking 10% off and subtracting VAT.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

MrMajestyk said:


> Massdrop deals: man those two Balls cause me pimples ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats an odd comments !


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Might be going through puberty.Lol!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The Revue-Thommen sale at Gemnation has some worthy deals on Airspeed automatics. Sapphire crystal, ETA2824-2 movements and bracelet for $280 -- $260 after Be Frugal rebate. Great, clean, pilot-y, military-ish look.

And don't let "X-Large" on the dial scare you; the case diameter is 40mm.

Watches at Gemnation.com


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

MissileExpert said:


> The Glycine is very, very tempting. Had I not just bought an Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT, I'd be on it in a heartbeat. Do I really need 3 GMT watches?


The ONLY reasons I'm not jumping on that Glycine, is that I have the Blue/Black Airman 18 Purist with the 39mm case, and I'm trying to downsize my collection.

I'm still very tempted.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The Revue-Thommen sale at Gemnation has some worthy deals on Airspeed automatics. Sapphire crystal, ETA2824-2 movements and bracelet for $280 -- $260 after Be Frugal rebate. Great, clean, pilot-y, military-ish look.
> 
> And don't let "X-Large" on the dial scare you; the case diameter is 40mm.
> 
> ...


$485 - BF rebate = $451 (-5% Paypal/Chase = $428.50) for the Pointer Date isn't bad either, but not quite as hot a deal. .5mm larger and .5mm thicker, but gets up to 100M water resistant (50m on the plain ol' XL).


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Good news, or more agony, for GMT lovers:

Dealmoon has a coupon, DMMGLY266 , that brings the seventies-style GLYCINE Airman SST 12 down to $629 at Jomashop. 43 x 10.7mm, old logo, and a _Concorde_ on the back...

https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0145.html

List $2.640, on Amazon $984,50, lowest ever $834.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

wow this thread is a clear and present danger to my bank account lol


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Rainshadow said:


> Good news, or more agony, for GMT lovers:
> 
> Dealmoon has a coupon, DMMGLY266 , that brings the seventies-style GLYCINE Airman SST 12 down to $629 at Jomashop. 43 x 10.7mm, old logo, and a _Concorde_ on the back...
> 
> ...


FYI: The "gooroo" has previously accepted my "best offer" of $599 for this SST model. Full disclosure, however, in that this was quite some time ago...so no saying for sure if she still will (or even if she still has any available, as I hadn't checked the 'bay prior to posting this).


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Not sure if this is targeted or not, but I received an email from Panatime announcing the grand opening of their new Breitlingstraps.com | Watch Straps for Breitling, Bands for Breitling site. And for registering a new user account, they applied a $20 credit on this account to be used at the new site. Furthermore, I see they're also offering 20% off, but I haven't attempted to see if the $20 credit and 20% off are stack-able.

Speaking of Panatime, I finally got some 26mm spring bars from the 'bay so that I can attach my $15 bargain-of-a-strap (still available on their site, BTW) to my equally impressive Hokusai deal. This is my second Panatime "vintage, rough edges" strap (the other being a 20mm) and they don't disappoint...especially when you can get them on sale/clearance!


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

For the one who posted the momentum deal from huckberry. Thank you! Looks great










Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> Not sure if this is targeted or not, but I received an email from Panatime announcing the grand opening of their new Breitlingstraps.com | Watch Straps for Breitling, Bands for Breitling site.
> ...


Wow, it takes a lot of guts to use someone else's famous trademark right in your URL like that. And it's not like it's "strapsforbreitlingwatches.com," it's "Breitlingstraps.com". Breitling makes and sells their own branded straps. Their disclaimer is in really tiny print at the bottom of the page. They've photoshopped out the Breitling name and logo from the watches on their site (which is weird to me... you probably have a fair use defense to show your straps on brand name watches, much more than to use their name in your domain name).

Any bets on how long the site will be up before Breitling issues a cease and desist letter, or begins a UDRP proceeding to have the domain name transferred to it?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Perdendosi said:


> Wow, it takes a lot of guts to use someone else's famous trademark right in your URL like that. And it's not like it's "strapsforbreitlingwatches.com," it's "Breitlingstraps.com". Breitling makes and sells their own branded straps. Their disclaimer is in really tiny print at the bottom of the page. They've photoshopped out the Breitling name and logo from the watches on their site (which is weird to me... you probably have a fair use defense to show your straps on brand name watches, much more than to use their name in your domain name).
> 
> Any bets on how long the site will be up before Breitling issues a cease and desist letter, or begins a UDRP proceeding to have the domain name transferred to it?


I don't think they're too concerned about it, considering this site of theirs has been up since 2015: https://paneraibands.com/


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

NOT A DEAL

I was doing some ebates housekeeping... - ALWAYS READ THE FINE PRINT AT EVERY SINGLE WATCH PURCHASE
First, not an actual watch purchase, but there was no cashback form me booking.com order, when i tried to fill the form out and put the date in there, it blanked and said these are confirmed 3 months after end of the booking. Makes sense

Second, there was a Bulova order which showed 0 cashback, but confirmed, so i filled it out and the category dropdown menu didnt list jewelery and watches. I picked "other" and filed it.
I promptly got an email that probably my category was not included in the cashback at that date. This was a 300 watch purchase, so i started to be woried, because...

...third item was a 7k trilogy watch :O so this tiny fraction add up with big purchase. Luckuliy the category was listed for that date and they have already updated my cashback list. Phew.

Bottom line - these exclusions are probably changed much more often than we would wish, so dont just "count" on your cashback because it worked the last time... 

Happy hunting

P.S. Anyone has a working code for fossil? The email subscribtion 25% only works on non-sale full priced items :/. Yes, i did put taht 7k watch on a 4 dollar strap. And it rocks.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

Sorry for the excessive number of typos in my previous post. Here's a potato












feltharg said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> I was doing some ebates housekeeping... - ALWAYS READ THE FINE PRINT AT EVERY SINGLE WATCH PURCHASE
> First, not an actual watch purchase, but there was no cashback form me booking.com order, when i tried to fill the form out and put the date in there, it blanked and said these are confirmed 3 months after end of the booking. Makes sense
> ...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

feltharg said:


> Sorry for the excessive number of typos in my previous post. Here's a potato


What you REALLY need to be apologizing for is posting that pic with the bezel pip not properly aligned at 12 o'clock! Damn OCD, lol!


----------



## wave180 (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice, what's your wrist size? Could you post more pics?

Thanks


----------



## wave180 (Oct 7, 2009)

ooops double post... Sorry


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

NOT A DEAL

Just wondering if anyone knows of any G-shock deals at the moment, particularly the square models.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlb17mlb (Apr 9, 2018)

Rainshadow said:


> Good news, or more agony, for GMT lovers:
> 
> Dealmoon has a coupon, DMMGLY266 , that brings the seventies-style GLYCINE Airman SST 12 down to $629 at Jomashop. 43 x 10.7mm, old logo, and a _Concorde_ on the back...
> 
> ...


If you use watchgooroo on eBay, I believe they will take 589.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlb17mlb (Apr 9, 2018)

mlb17mlb said:


> If you use watchgooroo on eBay, I believe they will take 589.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry. Didn't read ahead before posting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

batmansk6 said:


> Saw this at a tj maxx about a month ago for 299. Maybe hold out a bit longer?


2 weeks


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows of any G-shock deals at the moment, particularly the square models.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Here are some square listings that I like. Deals? Maybe. I've posted some of them before:

Zumiez has some attractive models that are discounted, and some are 'buy one, get one 1/2-off':
https://www.zumiez.com/g-shock-g-lide-gls-5600cl-1-cloth-black-digital-watch.html
https://www.zumiez.com/g-shock-gwm5610pc-1-90-s-pastel-digital-watch.html
https://www.zumiez.com/g-shock-g-lide-gls-5600cl-7-cloth-light-grey-digital-watch.html
https://www.zumiez.com/g-shock-dw5600hr-1-black-red-layered-digital-watch.html

Jomashop has some cool $99 (list) models discounted to ~$65:
https://www.jomashop.com/casio-watch-dw-5600hr-1cr.html
https://www.jomashop.com/casio-watch-dw-5600mw-7cr.html
https://www.jomashop.com/casio-g-lide-mens-watch-glx5600-7.html
https://www.jomashop.com/casio-watch-glx5600-1.html

WHP has a few $99 (list) models $50-$55:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...artz-Alarm-Grey-Resin-43mm-Watch/112611227185
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...l-Military-Blue-Resin-43mm-Watch/292301177871
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...are-Orange-Resin-Case-43mm-Watch/292301122043

This Red/Black from aSavings is $59.50 after the PMEMDAY 15% discount (lower price than above Red/Black listings)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Shock-Digital-Sports-Watch-Black-Red-DW5600HR-1/362313356641

Traditional square for $42 from Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/G-shock-DW5600E-1V-Black-Resin-Sport/dp/B000GAYQKY

Even though the original discount code has expired, I think this DW5035D-1B noted by P415B is a good value even at list price ($200). But that prob. says more about me than the watch ;-)

https://www.azfinetime.com/casio-g-shock-35th-anniversary-original-color-collection-dw5035d-1b/
or:
https://timelessluxwatches.com/product/g-shock-dw5035d-1b/

Casio product page here.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Here are some square listings that I like. Deals? Maybe. I've posted some of them before:
> 
> Zumiez has some attractive models that are discounted, and some are 'buy one, get one 1/2-off':
> https://www.zumiez.com/g-shock-g-lide-gls-5600cl-1-cloth-black-digital-watch.html
> ...


That's awesome thanks. Unfortunately I'm in Canada so ordering from most of those places will be a nightmare for duty charges haha.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

I like the 30th anniversary 5035 and 5735. How do these compare to the GW-5000?


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Speaking of Panatime, I finally got some 26mm spring bars from the 'bay so that I can attach my $15 bargain-of-a-strap (still available on their site, BTW) to my equally impressive Hokusai deal. This is my second Panatime "vintage, rough edges" strap (the other being a 20mm) and they don't disappoint...especially when you can get them on sale/clearance!


Seeing the pic made me go for it ($19 with postage). I hadn't thought the strap's color would look good with the Hokusai, but... it does. Thank you!


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

_FYI: The "gooroo" has previously accepted my "best offer" of $599 for this SST model. Full disclosure, however, in that this was quite some time ago...so no saying for sure if she still will (or even if she still has any available, as I hadn't checked the 'bay prior to posting this)._

The gooroo has a similar model (different hands though) for $995. Do they accept a best offer that's -40% ?


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

17,5cm - almost 7 inches flat. Im tall so i can pull off bigger watches too 

The watch is exceptional. A tad too shiny for my taste (highly reflective inner rim around the dial) but I guess they just tried to be as close t the original as possible. Looks more toolish on official pics. Odd strap sizes are pain too.





















wave180 said:


> Nice, what's your wrist size? Could you post more pics?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> AstorBond's price is currently $2271 with coupon code WELCOME; Jura's price for the other version without numerals is $2635 at today's exchange rate after taking 10% off and subtracting VAT.


Thanks. Completing this particular circle, I had emailed Astor to see if they could get the non-numerals version for the same price. They replied today saying it has been discontinued (which makes me slightly concerned about my Jura order).

Anyway, if you like the numerals, aren't fussed which model you get or are simply looking to flip for a profit, Astor is the better deal. If, like me, you prefer non-numerals, Jura is (possibly) the way to go.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

Rainshadow said:


> _FYI: The "gooroo" has previously accepted my "best offer" of $599 for this SST model. Full disclosure, however, in that this was quite some time ago...so no saying for sure if she still will (or even if she still has any available, as I hadn't checked the 'bay prior to posting this)._
> 
> The gooroo has a similar model (different hands though) for $995. Do they accept a best offer that's -40% ?


That's usually a good estimate. They respond quickly if they're in town.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Rainshadow said:


> Do they accept a best offer that's -40% ?


I've had success with more than 50%, so don't sell yourself short!


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

Victorinox Alliance $229. 319 Joma (oos). 387 Ebay. 368 Amazon.
https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...341277?colorId=NS1003637&pos=1:3&N=2031104296
The black INOX on rubber is also there again for 129.99


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

I just got a response as well. The code they offered "Hello" actually applies 5% in lieu of the 10% for "Welcome" so their response actually suggested something worse than what I was trying to improve...

"Thank you for reaching out to us!

We have adjusted our prices since they actually were too low due a slight misconfiguration so it's not possible to purchase this product at the previous price.

As far as I know do we still have the lowest price available for this product, and if you use the code HELLO you will get a 5% discount."



Baldrick said:


> Thanks. Completing this particular circle, I had emailed Astor to see if they could get the non-numerals version for the same price. They replied today saying it has been discontinued (which makes me slightly concerned about my Jura order).
> 
> Anyway, if you like the numerals, aren't fussed which model you get or are simply looking to flip for a profit, Astor is the better deal. If, like me, you prefer non-numerals, Jura is (possibly) the way to go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

aaah one of my favorites the Junghans Meister Chronoscope, what a beauty- ok back to business, time for Massdrop deals









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

Baby Snow Monster, been hard to get lately and this is the best price I've seen in a while. $151.25

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-5-Sp...og-Watch-SRP481-SRP481K-SRP481K1/112984185549


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Last day for the Ball Engineer III StarLight at the pre-order price.










I'm hoping Ball will give me a partial refund as a commission for drumming up some sales


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

eBay has a 15% off coupon going, 'PMEMDAY,' at selected sellers. It appears to me that most of the watches in the sale have jacked up their prices to make them about what they typically sell for with the discount, but this caught my eye...

G-Shock "Master of G" Gulfmaster, GWN1000B-1B, Tough Solar, Wave Ceptor, radio controlled Multi-Band 6, 200m water resistance, digital compass, altimeter, barometer, thermometer, moon phase and tide, 29 time-zone world time, stop watch, countdown timer, 5 alarms, smart crown, etc.

$267.74 with the coupon, which is an outstanding price.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/G-Shock-Ma...491546&hash=item545b9f30b5:g:oMUAAOSwRdta8i2B

I'd be all over it, but I've been down this road before and I just can't get used to the behemoth size.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

I own this watch and it's large but isn't that kinda the point? I have a 6.5" wrist, so obviously my 36mm IWC Mark XII fits best of the watches in my collection but this thing is a casual weekend piece meant to be a bit too much. It is pretty light and looks ridiculous in pictures but not all that bad in person because it's just a massive piece of plastic. I paid about this for it and I'm happy with it- good find.











WorthTheWrist said:


> eBay has a 15% off coupon going, 'PMEMDAY,' at selected sellers. It appears to me that most of the watches in the sale have jacked up their prices to make them about what they typically sell for with the discount, but this caught my eye...
> 
> G-Shock "Master of G" Gulfmaster, GWN1000B-1B, Tough Solar, Wave Ceptor, radio controlled Multi-Band 6, 200m water resistance, digital compass, altimeter, barometer, thermometer, moon phase and tide, 29 time-zone world time, stop watch, countdown timer, 5 alarms, smart crown, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> Last day for the Ball Engineer III StarLight at the pre-order price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really bothers me that the day isn't aligned in the window. For that kind of money...


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

BrandonH79 said:


> It really bothers me that the day isn't aligned in the window. For that kind of money...


And by aligned, I mean it isn't centered.


----------



## Brosh (Dec 12, 2016)

Alphashark is having buy 2 get 1 free sale on straps. Free shipping over $25.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Hey peeps. Been forever for me since I can’t get Tapatalk to work but I found one today that warranted sharing. I just grabbed one after wanting this watch for awhile. 

I think this is the lowest I’ve seen it. Hopefully it hasn’t been posted yet. 

Zodiac Z09902 for $399 with free shipping. This is the rose gold, black dial auto in case my pic isn’t working. 

Seller is watch-your-time.


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up about the black INOX. I've been looking for one since BostonCharlie's original post. It looks like I'd grabbed the last one this time.



guyinwatch said:


> Victorinox Alliance $229. 319 Joma (oos). 387 Ebay. 368 Amazon.
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...341277?colorId=NS1003637&pos=1:3&N=2031104296
> The black INOX on rubber is also there again for 129.99
> View attachment 13159887


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Brosh said:


> Alphashark is having buy 2 get 1 free sale on straps. Free shipping over $25.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


https://www.blusharkstraps.com

WELCOME10 for an additional 10% off.

anyone have experience with them?

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

The alphashark is really excellent. It’s like a seatbelt material and very comfortable.


----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

Brosh said:


> Alphashark is having buy 2 get 1 free sale on straps. Free shipping over $25.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


That would be BluShark
The 2+1 deal has been active for quite a while. Definitely worth taking advantage of.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

batmansk6 said:


> https://www.blusharkstraps.com
> 
> anyone have experience with them?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Good stuff. I have an Alpha and a regular I really like. The silicone one I haven't used much, but while it seems ok, it feels slippery.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Hey peeps. Been forever for me since I can't get Tapatalk to work but I found one today that warranted sharing. I just grabbed one after wanting this watch for awhile.
> 
> I think this is the lowest I've seen it. Hopefully it hasn't been posted yet.
> 
> ...


That looks to be a great deal! I have a couple STP based watches and I love them!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

BrandonH79 said:


> The alphashark is really excellent. It's like a seatbelt material and very comfortable.


Good to hear, I think I will order a couple as I am tired of the feel of the super cheap Natos that I have been using


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> That's awesome thanks. Unfortunately I'm in Canada so ordering from most of those places will be a nightmare for duty charges haha.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Zumiez has stores in Canada. They also have in-store delivery of online orders. Maybe Zumiez e-commerce in Canada is duty free, or maybe you could order online and pick it up in-store, either in Canada or at a nearby US store.

UPDATE: I tried their site's 'Canada' mode, and the resulting G-Shock selection is poor. No squares, either. That seems to rule out the strictly Canadian plays. Is it common to buy in the US and just truck it on back home?


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

BrandonH79 said:


> It really bothers me that the day isn't aligned in the window. For that kind of money...


What's funny is that's almost certainly not a real photograph. I'm 99% sure that's a rendering from some sort of design program.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Clockwork Synergy has a 25% off memorial day sale with code memorialday25.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

The Watch Outlet on Ebay has the Hamilton Jazzmaster Traveler GMT (H32585551) with ETA 2893-2 movement for a low $609.99 after $50 off with code PMEMDAY. Cheapest I've found elsewhere is about equivalent to the pre-coupon price ($660). Ebay bucks and any other rewards also apply (1.5% with BeFrugal).

Pretty snazzy GMT for 6 bills.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hamilton-J...2585551-Mens-Watch-100-AUTHENTIC/163049238330

(Pic from Hamilton website isn't working... Google it)


----------



## jgsatl (May 1, 2013)

nyamoci said:


> For the one who posted the momentum deal from huckberry. Thank you! Looks great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep!! Very good deal!


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Gemnation deal of the day Alpina automatic chronograph AL-750SG4E6 at $755 USD. This one is a very wearable 42mm compared to their bigger 44mm+ pilot chronographs. I think a few weeks ago BostonCharlie posted a dark grey with gold indices/hands version for a little more at $76x.

Alpina Automatic Chronograph Men's Watch Model: AL-750SG4E6


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

Rainshadow said:


> Good news, or more agony, for GMT lovers:
> 
> Dealmoon has a coupon, DMMGLY266 , that brings the seventies-style GLYCINE Airman SST 12 down to $629 at Jomashop. 43 x 10.7mm, old logo, and a _Concorde_ on the back...
> 
> ...


I have blue dial one in mesh as well from MassDrop and I got it at: $579 couple of months ago.

That said, mine is currently at Glycine service center for warranty work since movement had VERY short power reserve (like couple of hours after wearing it all day long and winding it manually as well), glad I got it through authorized dealer. Mine also had old style hands and logo as well. (maybe all SST12s with mesh bracelet have old logos?)


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Slant said:


> Gemnation deal of the day Alpina automatic chronograph AL-750SG4E6 at $755 USD. This one is a very wearable 42mm compared to their bigger 44mm+ pilot chronographs. I think a few weeks ago BostonCharlie posted a dark grey with gold indices/hands version for a little more at $76x.
> 
> Alpina Automatic Chronograph Men's Watch Model: AL-750SG4E6


Very nice looking watch. I wish the bracelet version was a similarly good deal.


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

Dupe...


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bertucci A-2T (40mm) titanium quartz on nato, *$70* from Sierra Trading Post. Buy two and qualify for free shipping with code SHIP89 ;-) On Amazon, these Ti A-2T seem to start around $110. On Bertucci's pre-owned section, $70 only gets you a B-grade Ti A-2T, and it doesn't even have this cool dial.

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/b...rushed-metal-watch-woven-nylon-strap~p~461nt/


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

If you sign up for their email promos, you regularly get 20-25% off coupons. This coupon = DWV9375C brings the cost down to $56 +shipping.

(I don't know if it is a single use code and it is only good for today, but if you sign up you get new codes every few days.)



BostonCharlie said:


> Bertucci A-2T (40mm) titanium quartz on nato, *$70* from Sierra Trading Post. Buy two and qualify for free shipping with code SHIP89 ;-) On Amazon, these Ti A-2T seem to start around $110. On Bertucci's pre-owned section, $70 only gets you a B-grade Ti A-2T, and it doesn't even have this cool dial.
> 
> https://www.sierratradingpost.com/b...rushed-metal-watch-woven-nylon-strap~p~461nt/


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Zumiez has stores in Canada. They also have in-store delivery of online orders. Maybe Zumiez e-commerce in Canada is duty free, or maybe you could order online and pick it up in-store, either in Canada or at a nearby US store.
> 
> UPDATE: I tried their site's 'Canada' mode, and the resulting G-Shock selection is poor. No squares, either. That seems to rule out the strictly Canadian plays. Is it common to buy in the US and just truck it on back home?


Yeah Zumiez in Canada sucks. For most of the watches I buy I ship them from the US and get hit with huge shipping and huge duty charges.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Any Aussies know of any au ebay vouchers? thanks


----------



## catanha (Mar 21, 2014)

Elkins45 said:


> What's funny is that's almost certainly not a real photograph. I'm 99% sure that's a rendering from some sort of design program.


Or the date already started changing, since it's at 22:10.

Enviado de meu MI 5 usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Any Aussies know of any au ebay vouchers? thanks


PULL5 for 5% off. Minimum spend $30

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Any Aussies know of any au ebay vouchers? thanks


You can keep an eye out for them here: https://www.couponese.com/store/ebay.com.au/


----------



## nicegator (Apr 10, 2018)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Hey peeps. Been forever for me since I can't get Tapatalk to work but I found one today that warranted sharing. I just grabbed one after wanting this watch for awhile.
> 
> I think this is the lowest I've seen it. Hopefully it hasn't been posted yet.
> 
> ...


Same watch on watch station.com (AD) is $418 with coupon code USA30. So for $18 you get 2 years warranty and free returns. Coupon ends on 5/28.


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

nicegator said:


> Same watch on watch station.com (AD) is $418 with coupon code USA30. So for $18 you get 2 years warranty and free returns. Coupon ends on 5/28.


Great tip! Looks like you can also grab the green version of the Super Sea Wolf 53 for only $454 using that coupon. Still with free shipping and 2-year warranty.

Tapatalk was giving me errors when trying to post the image, but here's the link: http://www.watchstation.com/en_US/s...price|BTWN+0+3495&pn=c&rec=3&imagePath=ZO9257

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuru (Jan 15, 2012)

Wrong forum, sorry.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop deals :









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

nicegator said:


> Same watch on watch station.com (AD) is $418 with coupon code USA30. So for $18 you get 2 years warranty and free returns. Coupon ends on 5/28.


True, but TAX.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Techme said:


> PULL5 for 5% off. Minimum spend $30
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


Thanks very much Techme and Eljay for your help, appreciate it gents.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Armida will have a 15% off coupon code 'MDS' from May 28-30.

I have it in my head that I need a matte blue dial diver, and that A2 with the ETA2824-2 movement for $424 with the code may be the one.









ARMIDA WATCHES

...Especially since the "WEB" coupon code for 40% off at Deep Blue is dead for this one:


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

Try Deep Blue discount code "DEEP" for 40% off. I just checked and it still works.



WorthTheWrist said:


> Armida will have a 15% off coupon code 'MDS' from May 28-30.
> 
> I have it in my head that I need a matte blue dial diver, and that A2 with the ETA2824-2 movement for $424 with the code may be the one.
> 
> ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Metallman said:


> Try Deep Blue discount code "DEEP" for 40% off. I just checked and it still works.


Thanks! I actually preferred that watch, so no more dilly-dallying.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

That Seiko Flightmaster drop sold out QUICKLY.

100 units sold in 2h 20min.

Thanks, MrMajestyk (OP) for the heads up, without which I would've been on the outside looking in!



MrMajestyk said:


> Massdrop deals :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Armida will have a 15% off coupon code 'MDS' from May 28-30.
> 
> I have it in my head that I need a matte blue dial diver, and that A2 with the ETA2824-2 movement for $424 with the code may be the one.
> 
> ...


And, as usual, sister-company Maranez is following suit with 20% off for Buddha's birthday with code BBS. MARANEZ

Oddly enough, though, nothing from their triplet, Helson?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> And, as usual, sister-company Maranez is following suit with 20% off for Buddha's birthday with code BBS. MARANEZ
> 
> Oddly enough, though, nothing from their triplet, Helson?


Yeah, my thought as well....What About HELSON??


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

ohhenry1 said:


> That Seiko Flightmaster drop sold out QUICKLY.
> 
> 100 units sold in 2h 20min.
> 
> ...


Why didn't they let this one go to 600 units?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Jomashop has a few variations of the Ball Fireman Glory on sale for $695:

White dial: https://www.jomashop.com/ball-watch-nm2188c-s1-wh.html

Black dial with yellow seconds hand: https://www.jomashop.com/ball-watch-nm2188c-s2-bk.html

Black dial with red seconds hand: https://www.jomashop.com/ball-watch-nm2188c-s3-bk.html

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Why didn't they let this one go to 600 units?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah this is one drop that I would have loved to be a part of. I was busy at work and missed it completely


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

None of those 600 victorinox watches have shown up and you have buyers remorse yet? I did see one up for trade. Still annoyed I managed to miss out even with that many going out.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

TDKFM said:


> None of those 600 victorinox watches have shown up and you have buyers remorse yet? I did see one up for trade. Still annoyed I managed to miss out even with that many going out.


Y'all do know that MD shows TWO different "number sold" values... e.g. on the Orient Ray II:

(1) 5 DAYS LEFT, FREE USA SHIPPING, 696 SOLD
[this is the number sold over all of the times it was for sale]

(2) 43 PURCHASED (above the price "unlocked" bubble)
[this is the number sold THIS TIME]


----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

Not a deal ...

FWIW, my Victorinox arrived.



TDKFM said:


> None of those 600 victorinox watches have shown up and you have buyers remorse yet? I did see one up for trade. Still annoyed I managed to miss out even with that many going out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Not a deal, and certainly no cause for panic, BUT:

EBATES HAS BEEN SUSPENDED FOR EEA (european economic area) USERS!

Guess they weren't so keen on protecting customer privacy...


----------



## zippotone (Oct 7, 2016)

Seems like they're working on it, so maybe we will have ebates restored at some point in the future. Still and all, it's a bit sloppy of them, GDPR was passed 2 years ago...



Rainshadow said:


> Not a deal, and certainly no cause for panic, BUT:
> 
> EBATES HAS BEEN SUSPENDED FOR EEA (european economic area) USERS
> 
> Guess they weren't so keen on protecting customer privacy...


Enviado desde mi Redmi 4X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Not a deal, just a thought...

I'm still helping organizations larger than eBates deal with GDPR. I've been dealing with regulator compliance since the mid 90's and I have never seen anything go into effect, with a 100% adoption rate, on day-one.



zippotone said:


> Seems like they're working on it, so maybe we will have ebates restored at some point in the future. Still and all, it's a bit sloppy of them, GDPR was passed 2 years ago...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 4X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

mannal said:


> Not a deal, just a thought...
> 
> I'm still helping organizations larger than eBates deal with GDPR. I've been dealing with regulator compliance since the mid 90's and I have never seen anything go into effect, with a 100% adoption rate, on day-one.


GDPR may never gain 100% adoption. I've read analysts quoted as saying the legislation is so large and complex that complete compliance is virtually impossible. I think we'll see over time which pieces they decide to enforce and which they don't.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Back to deals (yeah I also have headache with that in my job but now I'm on bargains  )
"Only" one deal today on Massdrop (unless they are slow)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

BBunter said:


> Not a deal ...
> 
> FWIW, my Victorinox arrived.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think he's looking for them to show up second hand because he missed the deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

BBunter said:


> Not a deal ...
> 
> FWIW, my Victorinox arrived.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine came as well. Already passed on to another member

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

Mine is coming with my mother in law in 2 weeks. Will post if I'm interested in flipping, but strongly suspect it's a keeper for me 

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

DavidSW is having a Memorial Day Sale with a preowned Tudor Pelagos dropping down to $2775. https://davidsw.com/product/tudor-pelagos-with-black-dial-2/


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

and it's the two liner!!!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

https://www.wolf1834.com/


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

https://www.toxicnatos.com/

15% off using code FREEDOM


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Novi said:


> Mine is coming with my mother in law in 2 weeks.


Congrats and I'm sorry. :-d


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

30% OFF Memorial Day SALE

http://natostrapco.com

30% off with code MD18


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Panatime sent out a 25% discount

Use Coupon Code:MD18. Offer valid through 5/31/18










http://www.panatime.com/


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

RyanD said:


> Congrats and I'm sorry. :-d


Haha ;-) We have 3 kids 4 years and below, she can come stay as long as she wants to!

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

L.L. Bean has a 20% off code SUMMER20. I am really tempted by the yellow sports watch. I don't have a tritium watch yet.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Novi said:


> Mine is coming with my mother in law in 2 weeks. Will post if I'm interested in flipping, but strongly suspect it's a keeper for me
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


Wait... the watch, or the mother in law?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Cincy strap works









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nicegator (Apr 10, 2018)

You can get it also on steel bracelet for the same price.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

nicegator said:


> You can get it also on steel bracelet for the same price.


Are you sure the SS Bracelet is the same price? I'm showing $300 (before shipping)...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nicegator (Apr 10, 2018)

https://www.deepbluewatches.com/datrtaublbeb5.html


----------



## nicegator (Apr 10, 2018)

capisce1987 said:


> nicegator said:
> 
> 
> > You can get it also on steel bracelet for the same price.
> ...


 works for me


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

MrMajestyk said:


> Back to deals (yeah I also have headache with that in my job but now I'm on bargains  )
> "Only" one deal today on Massdrop (unless they are slow)
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, why did you have to post this? I have purchased too many watches recently, and my credit card is SCREAMING! I love Ball watches...

Must.Resist.This. 

Doc Savage


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Well, my Zodiac ZO9902 showed up from eBay. Except, it was a ZO9900 which is silver instead of rose gold. 

Back it goes to swap it out...

Such a bummer when a watch arrives but it doesn’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Well, my Zodiac ZO9902 showed up from eBay. Except, it was a ZO9900 which is silver instead of rose gold.
> 
> Back it goes to swap it out...
> 
> ...


I would have thought a SS case with bracelet would be more desirable than rose gold and leather


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

taike said:


> I would have thought a SS case with bracelet would be more desirable than rose gold and leather


The seller offered the same thing. He said he would call it even if I wanted to keep the higher priced watch. But I wanted the rose gold specifically because I don't have anything like that.

I suppose if someone else wants the stainless one at the $399 I paid (and plus shipping to you), you'd get a great deal and I could buy the rose gold again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

nicegator said:


> works for me


My bad. I I didn't have the link, I was just going through the regular website...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

Fossil.com 20% off sale items w code YAYSALE
Sale Straps


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Dub Rubb said:


> L.L. Bean has a 20% off code SUMMER20. I am really tempted by the yellow sports watch. I don't have a tritium watch yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the field watch and it's one of my favorites. I usually wear it to sleep.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Elkins45 said:


> I have the field watch and it's one of my favorites. I usually wear it to sleep.


does it play a lullaby?


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

JakeJD said:


> AreaTrend has the Seiko SRPB87 (white) and SRPB89 (blue) for $121.99 and free express shipping. That's about $20 cheaper than I can find it elsewhere. No other coupons will stack (at least I couldn't find any). But they take Paypal and the Chase/Paypal 5% reward is still active if you have one of those cards.
> 
> 4R35 movement, hardlex, 43mm.
> 
> ...











:-!


----------



## CouchFlyer (Oct 5, 2016)

The Deep Blue code is great, last night I ordered a Daynight Tritdiver T-100 with the Blue Ceramic Bezel - and dark blue dial. Which is now sold out. Man I am glad I pulled the trigger.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

taike said:


> does it play a lullaby?


Yeah, the quartz lullaby. Tick, tick, tick...

I either wear a tritium or illuminated digital to sleep because I can't read the nightstand clock across the room without my glasses.


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

swank said:


> For future reference and deal hunting, what is a great deal for a Mako II USA? One can get it for $262 with the coupon directly from Orient. Are there better deals often?
> 
> Thanks for the help! We deal hunters have to know when to pounce.


Just incase anyone hasn't mentioned, this just came up on massdrop for $140 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-ray-raven-ii-automatic-watch

I know what you're thinking. 'Did he fire six shots or only five'?


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

OfficerCamp said:


> I don't think this is a unique code so anyone who's looking into a new Christopher Ward, this codes for you!


Doesn't accept code

I know what you're thinking. 'Did he fire six shots or only five'?


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

Re: Victorinox Officer Auto @ Massdrop - cancellations and refunds have started trickling out. I was 1xx in line I believe. Looks like Massdrop didn't have 600 watches after all.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

This one comes courtesy of slickdeals, but Ashford has this Hamilton Khaki Navy triple time zone GMT for $399 with coupon SDKHAKIN399:

















https://www.ashford.com/us/H7764533...s+LLC&LinkName=Ashford+Catalog&PubCID=1122587

This youtube vid shows a slightly different model (timing bezel, not 3rd time zone) but you can see how all the crowns are used:


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

son2silver said:


> Re: Victorinox Officer Auto @ Massdrop - cancellations and refunds have started trickling out. I was 1xx in line I believe. Looks like Massdrop didn't have 600 watches after all.


That is very strange indeed, I placed the order after 500 or something and got delivery confirmation to my US address yesterday. They either sent them randomly or in a LIFO manner.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Mathy said:


> Just incase anyone hasn't mentioned, this just came up on massdrop for $140 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-ray-raven-ii-automatic-watch
> 
> I know what you're thinking. 'Did he fire six shots or only five'?


Different watches.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Mathy said:


> Doesn't accept code
> 
> I know what you're thinking. 'Did he fire six shots or only five'?


Your location says United Kingdom and you're trying to apply the USA coupon code. I believe there's a unique code for the UK.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

mikksteel said:


> This one comes courtesy of slickdeals, but Ashford has this Hamilton Khaki Navy triple time zone GMT for $399 with coupon SDKHAKIN399:
> 
> View attachment 13167167
> 
> ...


(not a deal)

I have a different version of this watch. The location of the GMT wheel and the coloring is a little different, but overall it's the same watch. Really nice and well built. It's an interesting take on GMT complications. However, I still have no freaking clue what the point of an inner bezel with a cutout plus the independently rotating time zone/country wheel inside of the inner bezel is. It's a very confusing watch haha but I still enjoy wearing it.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

son2silver said:


> Re: Victorinox Officer Auto @ Massdrop - cancellations and refunds have started trickling out. I was 1xx in line I believe. Looks like Massdrop didn't have 600 watches after all.


I too got my Victorinox auto. I ordered quite late too. This seems odd.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Different watches.


Exactly, different watch. Plus I like the Mako much better than the Ray, as the dial makes it less of a sub clone. Plus the USA model has some nice upgrades over the regular Mako/Ray.


----------



## CouchFlyer (Oct 5, 2016)

If I didn't purchase the Deep Blue, I would have gotten a Mako USA II, in blue.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Which version did you order? Bracelet or rubber?


son2silver said:


> Re: Victorinox Officer Auto @ Massdrop - cancellations and refunds have started trickling out. I was 1xx in line I believe. Looks like Massdrop didn't have 600 watches after all.


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

batmansk6 said:


> Which version did you order? Bracelet or rubber?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Rubber. I know someone whose bracelet order got cancelled as well.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

son2silver said:


> Rubber. I know someone whose bracelet order got cancelled as well.


Damn. That sucks.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## missalaire (Oct 29, 2016)

Wolf1834 has a 50% off sale right now, code is PICNIC50.

https://www.wolf1834.com/


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

flypanam said:


> (not a deal)
> 
> I have a different version of this watch. The location of the GMT wheel and the coloring is a little different, but overall it's the same watch. Really nice and well built. It's an interesting take on GMT complications. *However, I still have no freaking clue what the point of an inner bezel with a cutout plus the independently rotating time zone/country wheel inside of the inner bezel is.* It's a very confusing watch haha but I still enjoy wearing it.


The inner bezel allows you to define a 3rd time zone, indexed on the watch's 12-hour chapter ring. The cutout allows you to identify that time zone.


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Aaah I see, how confusing that it is still a voucher quoted in pounds. Chris War keeping it British ha ha. Thanks


dumberdrummer said:


> Your location says United Kingdom and you're trying to apply the USA coupon code. I believe there's a unique code for the UK.


I know what you're thinking. 'Did he fire six shots or only five'?


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

swank said:


> I too got my Victorinox auto. I ordered quite late too. This seems odd.


indeed very strange..I live in the Netherlands (Europe) and I ordered on the last 2 hours of the drop..
And I am wearing him right now (received yesterday).

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

great watch


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Your location says United Kingdom and you're trying to apply the USA coupon code. I believe there's a unique code for the UK.


I tried to buy using the code 100SUN18 and it worked for me (GBP 100 discount). It should work for you too.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Just an FYI:

Traditionally CWard has had a sale for Father's day in years past. 15% or 20% off from what i remember.

That usually saved a few more $ off of Tridents than the $125 coupon.



ChronoTraveler said:


> I tried to buy using the code 100SUN18 and it worked for me (GBP 100 discount). It should work for you too.


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

So, sometimes, you come across that deal that's 'too good to be true'???

Well, I just did. And I hope I am not out $124 + $5 shipping; maybe someone can shed some light on this, I'm presuming, Grey-market dealer. It's called shop-online.watch....

https://www.shop-online.watch/lowes...orange-dial-watch-srp483k1-srp483k-srp483.htm









But my goodness...a Baby Monster for a hundred and twenty-five bucks?!?!?! That's insane these days. IF you can find one, they run around $200-250 ...at least, this model does. Some places are selling these puppies upwards of $350 or so...

Anyway, I hope it's legit. I used Paypal credit, which I use if I'm a bit unsure, since they don't release funds until the item is shipped. If nothing else, it makes ME feel better...

Also, I chose the $5 shipping option to get the box. They have other options, up to $25 for FEDEX for 2-4 day shipping.

Sooo...that being said, this is a bargain I simply could not pass up; if someone is aware that this is not a reputable dealer, etc., please let a mod know, and he/she can delete the post. I'll be away from my computer from time to time. But if this is legit?? Man, this is a bargain, from what I can tell--get them before they are gone!


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

Maybe just a local deal, but the Citizen Store in Orlando's Premium Outlet Mall on International Drive is having a 50% off sale for Memorial Day weekend. That includes Frederique Constant and Alpina. They are an AD for all the above. The discount is off of MSRP, but is still pretty good.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

InDNavVet said:


> So, sometimes, you come across that deal that's 'too good to be true'???
> 
> Well, I just did. And I hope I am not out $124 + $5 shipping; maybe someone can shed some light on this, I'm presuming, Grey-market dealer. It's called shop-online.watch....
> 
> ...


The domain registration information is "non-public data", but the record does show that the registrant is in Singapore. The record was created Sep. 2015.

As a basis for comparison, chronograph-divers-dot-com, another Singaporean seller, sells this model for $174 OBO:
https://www.chronograph-divers.com/srp483k1/

I hope the transaction goes well -- let us know!


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Speaking of too good to be true, did anyone try the $3 Binger watches at DH Gate and are there any updates?

And yes, keep us posted about the baby monster at shop-online.watch


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Pro Trek triple sensor, 100m WR, dual illumination (dial + LCD), solar, hand shifting, 51.5mm x 13.4mm, PRG600YL-5, *$225* at JCPenney w/ code BUYNOW88. Quick search shows Amazon: $340, eBay: $260+

Casio product page here.

https://www.jcpenney.com/p/casio-pr...-prg600yl-5cr/ppr5007278303?pTmplType=regular


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

A bit delayed the Massdrop update









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

swank said:


> Speaking of too good to be true, did anyone try the $3 Binger watches at DH Gate and are there any updates?


Yeap, 4 watches ordered from this seller and zero news to inquiries, both from seller and dh-gate after 20 days... Waiting for the "Open dispute" to show up on the order page to get a refund...


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

MrMajestyk said:


> A bit delayed the Massdrop update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish that glycine came in blue 36mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

swank said:


> Speaking of too good to be true, did anyone try the $3 Binger watches at DH Gate and are there any updates?
> 
> And yes, keep us posted about the baby monster at shop-online.watch


Placed an order for two on May 8. Nothing yet, and I'm not too confident. The ePacket number on the order shows that it was delivered to Apple Valley, CA. That's 1,861 miles from me.

I sent a message asking about it. If I don't get a response or the package by June 7th, I am going to open a dispute with PayPal.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Peace N Time said:


> https://www.wolf1834.com/
> 
> View attachment 13165955


I ordered a winder after getting this email. Code seems to work across the site.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

The link shows out of stock now.



InDNavVet said:


> So, sometimes, you come across that deal that's 'too good to be true'???
> 
> Well, I just did. And I hope I am not out $124 + $5 shipping; maybe someone can shed some light on this, I'm presuming, Grey-market dealer. It's called shop-online.watch....
> 
> ...


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

swank said:


> Speaking of too good to be true, did anyone try the $3 Binger watches at DH Gate and are there any updates?
> 
> And yes, keep us posted about the baby monster at shop-online.watch


Will do! It's a heck of a bargain, I think, if everything goes through ok. Maybe not the 'bargain to beat all bargains' or anything, but the scarcity of anything with the word 'Monster' in it, these days, seems to have jacked up the prices beyond what they were designed to sell for, so what is actually happening here, if it goes through, is that I am simply getting this piece for a decent sale price--nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

Rocat said:


> The link shows out of stock now.


Well, that's a bummer...but they have some other pretty decent deals on that site as well; worth looking around. Unless you want to wait to be sure my order goes through ok.

I'll report back one way or the other...

Cheers!


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

So, I really like the Seiko 5 SNKL models (I have the first two already and just bought the black today), so here are some links in case you want them too:

1. SNKL15 (silver dial, silver hands) $55 USD - https://www.shop-online.watch/lowes...s-automatic-watch-snkl15k1-snkl15k-snkl15.htm
2. SNKL17 (white dail, gold hands) $55 USD - https://www.shop-online.watch/lowes...snkl17k-automatic-analog-male-dress-watch.htm
3. SNKL23 (black dial, silver hands) $112 USD - https://www.shop-online.watch/lowes...s-automatic-watch-snkl23k1-snkl23k-snkl23.htm

These were all in stock when posted. They are the K models, not J. There are other colors too if you want to hunt around on the site (well over 50% of watches on that site are out of stock!)

By the way, the first two colors can be had pretty easily from better known shops like Joma for about $15-20 more. The black one is about 2X the price of others, but it is sort of rare now and is often priced ever higher these days; I think it was worth it, for me at least (I missed the boat when they used to be down around $80).

Not my pic...











InDNavVet said:


> So, sometimes, you come across that deal that's 'too good to be true'???
> 
> Well, I just did. And I hope I am not out $124 + $5 shipping; maybe someone can shed some light on this, I'm presuming, Grey-market dealer. It's called shop-online.watch....
> 
> https://www.shop-online.watch/lowest...83k-srp483.htm ...


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Ashford has a Hamilton Khaki Navy UTC (or GMT, or dual time zone, whatever) H77505535 going for $488 USD with free shipping in the U.S. using code AFFUTCH488, expiry 2018-05-30. This one is not as cheap as the $399 UTC that was posted earlier but in my opinion this version with the more conservative case and dial looks better and more classic (although the size is not that "classic" at 42mm and 53mm lug to lug)...might be worth the extra $90.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki+navy/khaki+navy+utc+auto/H77505535.pid


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

One more I came across. Not a special sale or anything, but a watch that is not readily available, and have only found it on a couple of sites for north of $170, and on this site, the wristwatchery, which ALSO has tons of decent deals/bargains, is selling the SRP759 with unidirectional Bezel with unique numbers, and the 4r36 movement, so winding and hacking, for $134, seems like a very good deal. I've already spent my money for the day, LOL, but there are some other decent deals to be had, again, if you don't particularly like this model.

Seiko 5 Sports Automatic Blue Dial Men's Watch SRP759

Another site I have not purchased from, but at least this one looks more 'legit' than the site I ordered from earlier today.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Maybe a deal?

Got an email from Ashford for up to 40% off on certain watches with code MEM2018. I haven't been able to find one that gave 40% off, only 10%. But these seem like decent deals.

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical $224.10. Ref H69519133 https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki+field/mechanical+officer/H69519133.pid









Hamilton Khaki Aviation Auto $283.34 Ref H76565125
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/H76565125.pid









Edit: found a watch with a bigger discount with the above code. Charmex (not familiar with the brand) Automatic with an ETA 2824 for $225 after the code. https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/charmex/2646.pid









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

In case this is not posted yet:
From slickdeals, Hamilton Men's Khaki Navy Automatic GMT Watch H77645333, promotion code SDKHAKIN399 = $399
https://www.ashford.com/us/H77645333.pid


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

InDNavVet said:


> One more I came across. Not a special sale or anything, but a watch that is not readily available, and have only found it on a couple of sites for north of $170, and on this site, the wristwatchery, which ALSO has tons of decent deals/bargains, is selling the SRP759 with unidirectional Bezel with unique numbers, and the 4r36 movement, so winding and hacking, for $134, seems like a very good deal. I've already spent my money for the day, LOL, but there are some other decent deals to be had, again, if you don't particularly like this model.
> 
> Seiko 5 Sports Automatic Blue Dial Men's Watch SRP759
> 
> Another site I have not purchased from, but at least this one looks more 'legit' than the site I ordered from earlier today.


Probably best to avoid WristWatchery.com 
I've come across them before when searching & they have horrendous feedback


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock Gulfmaster GN1000GB-1A, compass, temp., moon data, tide graph, hand shift, new with tags, *$110*. There are six other sellers on eBay at $125 and under. Amazon: $192.

Casio product page here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...Gulfmaster-200m-Brand-New-in-Box/253541464606


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Ashford has the Hamilton Jazzmaster Seaview 1,000 ft Diver Automatic Date on sale for $485. This is the cheapest I've seen it since it has been discontinued. Get them while you can. I've been waiting a while to find the right price, and I finally jumped on it today and bought one. As much as I love those big-ass numbers on the face, I really, really dig the bracelet on this one.

Be warned - this is a big watch. 45mm without the crown. ETA 2824-2 movement.

No affiliation with the company or the website. Just glad I finally found it at a decent price.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/american-classic/jazzmaster-seaview/H37715135.pid


----------



## WhatIAmDoingHere (Apr 6, 2018)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton Jazzmaster Seaview 1,000 ft Diver Automatic Date on sale for $485. This is the cheapest I've seen it since it has been discontinued. Get them while you can. I've been waiting a while to find the right price, and I finally jumped on it today and bought one. As much as I love those big-ass numbers on the face, I really, really dig the bracelet on this one.
> 
> Be warned - this is a big watch. 45mm without the crown. ETA 2824-2 movement.
> 
> ...


I think in case of discontinued watches it might me useful to point out if servicing of the movement is due. Usually it is after 5 yrs of manufacture, worn or not. And in many cases it surpasses price paid for the watch itself.


----------



## WhatIAmDoingHere (Apr 6, 2018)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton Jazzmaster Seaview 1,000 ft Diver Automatic Date on sale for $485. This is the cheapest I've seen it since it has been discontinued. Get them while you can. I've been waiting a while to find the right price, and I finally jumped on it today and bought one. As much as I love those big-ass numbers on the face, I really, really dig the bracelet on this one.


I think in case of discontinued watches it might be useful to point out if servicing of the movement is due. Usually it is after 5 yrs of manufacture, worn or not. And in many cases it surpasses price paid for the watch itself.


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

A huge diver like this, rated 300 meters, but without lumed indices? I don't get it.
Enjoy if you do, though!



Hotblack Desiato said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton Jazzmaster Seaview 1,000 ft Diver Automatic Date on sale for $485. This is the cheapest I've seen it since it has been discontinued. Get them while you can. I've been waiting a while to find the right price, and I finally jumped on it today and bought one. As much as I love those big-ass numbers on the face, I really, really dig the bracelet on this one.
> 
> Be warned - this is a big watch. 45mm without the crown. ETA 2824-2 movement.
> 
> ...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Rainshadow said:


> A huge diver like this, rated 300 meters, but without lumed indices? I don't get it.
> Enjoy if you do, though!


Likely an acknowledgement of the fact that most of them won't see more than a splash in a washbasin.


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

WhatIAmDoingHere said:


> I think in case of discontinued watches it might be useful to point out if servicing of the movement is due. Usually it is after 5 yrs of manufacture, worn or not. And in many cases it surpasses price paid for the watch itself.


For such cheap watches, I'd just get a local guy to do it for not much money - I wouldn't bother sending it off to the actual maker.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I dont think servicing a Hamilton will be a problem or expensive


WhatIAmDoingHere said:


> I think in case of discontinued watches it might be useful to point out if servicing of the movement is due. Usually it is after 5 yrs of manufacture, worn or not. And in many cases it surpasses price paid for the watch itself.


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

BTerry2233 said:


> Probably best to avoid WristWatchery.com
> I've come across them before when searching & they have horrendous feedback


Hey, man...thanks for the feedback. I really appreciate it. The prices look really good, but if the service is horrendous, and the products are bad, etc., then yeah, I'll just stay away.

Thanks again!


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop deal :









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhatIAmDoingHere (Apr 6, 2018)

Alansmithee said:


> For such cheap watches, I'd just get a local guy to do it for not much money - I wouldn't bother sending it off to the actual maker.





valuewatchguy said:


> I dont think servicing a Hamilton will be a problem or expensive


Not sure about Hamilton but my Victorinox infantry handwind servicing quote ranged from 380 - 440 dollars. And this was for a common Unitas-6498-1 movement. I paid 350 for the watch. Maybe it is cheaper there in US. But not in Australia.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

WhatIAmDoingHere said:


> Not sure about Hamilton but my Victorinox infantry handwind servicing quote ranged from 380 - 440 dollars. And this was for a common Unitas-6498-1 movement. I paid 350 for the watch. Maybe it is cheaper there in US. But not in Australia.


From a sample of US-based watchmakers I've got quotes from, entry-level Swiss movement costs around $200 to service. Entry-level Japanese movement costs a bit less to service, and often a lot less to replace with a new copy (not to mention they tend to last much longer without needing service - likely the reason why Swatch Group is making the switch from higher-beat ETA 2824 to more durable lower-beat 80-hour PR equivalent).


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

son2silver said:


> Re: Victorinox Officer Auto @ Massdrop - cancellations and refunds have started trickling out. I was 1xx in line I believe. Looks like Massdrop didn't have 600 watches after all.


Every time I see a watch I really like at a good price on massdrop, I recall my past dealings with them, and get a feeling that's akin to:

Do I REALLY want to go back to the dentist?


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Pretty good deal on Xeric.

50% off select models
https://www.watches.com/xeric-deals/








Picked this up for $150 should be a fun watch


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

WhatIAmDoingHere said:


> I think in case of discontinued watches it might me useful to point out if servicing of the movement is due. Usually it is after 5 yrs of manufacture, worn or not. And in many cases it surpasses price paid for the watch itself.


It's no different situation than any other watch at a gray market dealer.

Also, your claim that every mech watch needs service 5 years after manufacture, worn or not, is highly debatable.



Rainshadow said:


> A huge diver like this, rated 300 meters, but without lumed indices? I don't get it.
> Enjoy if you do, though!


For me, the sheer size of it (and the similarly upscaled hands and their lume) makes it less necessary for lumed indices. Not that I'd mind them lumed...


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

N.Caffrey said:


> Pretty good deal on Xeric.
> 
> 50% off select models
> https://www.watches.com/xeric-deals/
> ...


Please do a review when it comes in. I have almost pulled the trigger so many times on this brand, but I back down every time. They all look fun, but I never crossed that line.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

RBLAINE said:


> Please do a review when it comes in. I have almost pulled the trigger so many times on this brand, but I back down every time. They all look fun, but I never crossed that line.


Same! I thought I'd take a chance. $150 quartz there's not much that could go wrong especially since it's measurements are in line with my 6.8' wrist. Hopefully I'll have it by the end of the week. I'll keep you posted friend


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Robangel said:


> Every time I see a watch I really like at a good price on massdrop, I recall my past dealings with them, and get a feeling that's akin to:
> 
> Do I REALLY want to go back to the dentist?


This really does seem like a tremendous cock-up. Imagine massively over-selling something and _then_ shipping the available stock to the people at the bottom of the list first. Watching it unfold you'd think ecommerce was in its infancy...

I was eyeing off the Glycine Airman 1953 re-re-issue, but I let it go just to see what happens next (and a different coloured dial isn't worth $100 over the DC-4).


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

N.Caffrey said:


> Pretty good deal on Xeric.
> 
> 50% off select models
> https://www.watches.com/xeric-deals/
> ...


You're the real MVP today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

In defense of Massdrop, I’ve ordered 4 watches from them and 4 other (guitar amps, headphones) items and never had an issue. Sometimes the shipping takes a while, but I’ve always received my items.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

N.Caffrey said:


> Pretty good deal on Xeric.
> 
> 50% off select models
> https://www.watches.com/xeric-deals/
> ...


How do you read it?


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> Pretty good deal on Xeric.
> 
> 50% off select models
> https://www.watches.com/xeric-deals/
> ...


Thanks. Picked up a horween strap for $25.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Elkins45 said:


> How do you read it?


So this watch won't tell you specific time. Only time in 5 min increments

The two little sundials on the left 1) is 24 hrs 2) allegedly a 60 sec stopwatch? From what the description tells me... lol I know

I'm not sure what's the difference between the two main discs but hopefully this helps








The little number is half hour and each white line is a 5 min increment


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

BrandonH79 said:


> Thanks. Picked up a horween strap for $25.


Is that a good deal? Never had horween strap before. Is this what hodinkee, worn and wound, crown and buckle are selling for $90?


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

N.Caffrey said:


> Is that a good deal? Never had horween strap before. Is this what hodinkee, worn and wound, crown and buckle are selling for $90?


Yes and no (to your second question). Horween is a leather shop that makes good quality leather. However, what the strap maker does with it after could be the difference between a $10 leather strap and a $100 one. So, to answer your first question - maybe. Someone with experience with this exact strap might be able to chime in. Hope that helps!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Target has 20% off watches (Timex, Casio, Pulsar, wenger) and men’s clothes using MEMORIAL code
Plus 1% back on ebates


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

BrandonH79 said:


> Thanks. Picked up a horween strap for $25.


I see $30, where is $25?


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

Disneydave said:


> Yes and no (to your second question). Horween is a leather shop that makes good quality leather. However, what the strap maker does with it after could be the difference between a $10 leather strap and a $100 one. So, to answer your first question - maybe. Someone with experience with this exact strap might be able to chime in. Hope that helps!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


This is true. Horween is a high quality leather, but the differences in the finishing will make the difference. I've never ordered from this company, so I have no idea what the final product will be. I will, however, post a review.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

swank said:


> I see $30, where is $25?


Apologies. I didn't account for shipping. My total was $32.98. Still a good price if the strap is well finished.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Robangel said:


> Every time I see a watch I really like at a good price on massdrop, I recall my past dealings with them, and get a feeling that's akin to:
> 
> Do I REALLY want to go back to the dentist?


I truly believe that this overselling was a very rare situation for MassDrop.

When something does go wrong, like this, look how many of the other watch dealers mentioned on this thread have dealt with it: Just an "I'm sorry" email with a refund. In this case, MD went a bit further and also gave a usable store credit. Not a bad way to deal with a customer service problem.


----------



## barihunk (Jul 2, 2012)

N.Caffrey said:


> Is that a good deal? Never had horween strap before. Is this what hodinkee, worn and wound, crown and buckle are selling for $90?


In addition to finishing differences by the strap manufacturer, Horween also have different types of leather that they sell, like chromexcel vs shell cordovan, which are differently priced as well.


----------



## sevunts (Sep 2, 2017)

For a nice strap I would recommend taking a look at Fossil website. They have a lot of nato straps and several leather zulus for $6.5-7 (depending on state taxes). All their straps have quick release pins and quality wise in my opinion are on par with much pricier straps. 
The only off-putting thing would be “Fossil” engraved on the buckles.


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

TOM is having a 20% everything sale today. There are a number of good watch deals to be had. I was able to grab a Swiss made Xetum Tyndall with an ETA 2895-2 movement for $465.99 shipped.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

With everything said about Horween, their leather is done so well that it’s very difficult for a strap maker to screw up it up. It can happen but it’s tough.

A good strap maker can add some final touches to really make a superior Horween strap like burnished edges, waxed thread, etc. but almost every Horween strap is a nice one.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Uatu said:


> TOM is having a 20% everything sale today. There are a number of good watch deals to be had. I was able to grab a Swiss made Xetum Tyndall with an ETA 2895-2 movement for $465.99 shipped.


You also got 10% cash back from TopCashBack, right?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Xezo's Ebay store has Miyota 9015 watches for as low as $169.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/Wristwatches/31387/m.html?item=192497192244&_ssn=xezonline&_sop=15


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

fearlessleader said:


> I truly believe that this overselling was a very rare situation for MassDrop.
> 
> When something does go wrong, like this, look how many of the other watch dealers mentioned on this thread have dealt with it: Just an "I'm sorry" email with a refund. In this case, MD went a bit further and also gave a usable store credit. Not a bad way to deal with a customer service problem.


A $10 credit (which equates to 4% off a $250 purchase) is almost as much lip service as an empty apology. This wasn't simply an issue of overselling; their apparent LIFO execution of this order screwed over all the people who diligently acted on the offer in a timely manner. Maybe instead of randomly issuing near-useless $10 store credits to everyone under the sun who will never see the watch, they could have made a more significant gesture to the first n people who _should_ have received a watch as per the terms of the MD.

Yes, one can always revert to "well, it's better than nothing," which is true, and for that matter $10 is indeed better than a swift kick to the head. And no, I did not order the watch. But I do sympathize with the people who did get their order in within the available slots, and I've read enough similar stories from attempted MD purchases that I'm inclined to pass on future deals as I did with this particular one.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

sevunts said:


> For a nice strap I would recommend taking a look at Fossil website. They have a lot of nato straps and several leather zulus for $6.5-7 (depending on state taxes). All their straps have quick release pins and quality wise in my opinion are on par with much pricier straps.
> The only off-putting thing would be "Fossil" engraved on the buckles.











Here are my top picks.

Each one is $8 and silicone but good for seiko turtles now in the summer

+ you get 4% cashback using ebates

https://www.fossil.com/us/en/men/sale/view-all.pageSize229.html


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

TheSanDiegan said:


> A $10 credit (which equates to 4% off a $250 purchase) is almost as much lip service as an empty apology. This wasn't simply an issue of overselling; their apparent LIFO execution of this order screwed over all the people who diligently acted on the offer in a timely manner. Maybe instead of randomly issuing near-useless $10 store credits to everyone under the sun who will never see the watch, they could have made a more significant gesture to the first n people who _should_ have received a watch as per the terms of the MD.
> 
> Yes, one can always revert to "well, it's better than nothing," which is true, and for that matter $10 is indeed better than a swift kick to the head. And no, I did not order the watch. But I do sympathize with the people who did get their order in within the available slots, and I've read enough similar stories from attempted MD purchases that I'm inclined to pass on future deals as I did with this particular one.


Thanks for this. One more thing: I would have much prefer MD to inform me of the supply shortage if not immediately after the drop then after a few days at most. Instead, they decided to string customers on AND hold my funds for, this is not a joke, a full month before sending out an apology exactly on the already delayed shipping date.

Look, if anyone think store credit (that I likely won't use after this experience) that amounts to a few % of the transaction value is sufficient compensation for holding my funds for a month, I have many investment opportunities I would like to discuss with you.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Cheapest NATOstraps.com has added some new leather straps to the clearance section. Usually ~$15, now $7.95. Free shipping at $25 or $1.95 to ship.

Use coupon code welcomeback for an additional 15% off.

I have very much enjoyed all the straps I have purchased from here.

https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/on-sale


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

NOT A DEAL

Re: cashback. I use cashbackholic.com to check which site is offering the best cash back. One of the sites that always has a high % is lemoney. I tried using them once and it did not work out for me. But I've been successful with topcashback, befrugal and ebates. 

For a few deals that were posted recently, I believe topcashback had a higher cash back % than what was suggested. I know people have preferences on cash back sites based on past experiences so maybe we can get a dialog going? Has anyone had success with lemoney and their turbo cash back?

In case some folks out there have not stumbled across cashbackholic while shopping, I wanted to point out that it's a good resource. I am not affiliated with any of the sites mentioned, just thought I'd share. 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Sporkboy said:


> Cheapest NATOstraps.com has added some new leather straps to the clearance section. Usually ~$15, now $7.95. Free shipping at $25 or $1.95 to ship.
> 
> Use coupon code welcomeback for an additional 15% off.
> 
> ...


Good find. Site says length is 20cm for all lug widths (18-24mm), I'm hoping the 18mm is shorter. Can anyone confirm?

Also, where are they located in case I need to return?


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Sweden


studiompd said:


> Good find. Site says length is 20cm for all lug widths (18-24mm), I'm hoping the 18mm is shorter. Can anyone confirm?
> 
> Also, where are they located in case I need to return?


Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

batmansk6 said:


> Sweden
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

studiompd said:


> Good find. Site says length is 20cm for all lug widths (18-24mm), I'm hoping the 18mm is shorter. Can anyone confirm?
> 
> Also, where are they located in case I need to return?


I assume you want to know length of the NATO straps right? I have one in 18mm, but I won't see it until tomorrow. I did get a strap from another vendor that was too long for my liking and I was able to shorten it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Sporkboy said:


> I assume you want to know length of the NATO straps right? I have one in 18mm, but I won't see it until tomorrow. I did get a strap from another vendor that was too long for my liking and I was able to shorten it...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, but I was actually asking about the leather straps he posted pics of, the Kvarnsjo. You're right, natos are easy to shorten, leather, not so much without the proper tools...


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

studiompd said:


> Thanks, but I was actually asking about the leather straps he posted pics of, the Kvarnsjo. You're right, natos are easy to shorten, leather, not so much without the proper tools...


I dont know about the 18mm, but my 22mm is around 20cm in length (120mm + 80mm)









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Unsure if targeted


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Rakuten 15% off sitewide: save15.


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi. Just adding that I joined the order when it was under the stated limit (I think around 70 something range) and mine arrived middle of last week. I got the rubber for $129 USD. I am not sure what went wrong at MD, but I don't think they shipped the orders using a strictly LIFO process.



TheSanDiegan said:


> A $10 credit (which equates to 4% off a $250 purchase) is almost as much lip service as an empty apology. This wasn't simply an issue of overselling; their apparent LIFO execution of this order screwed over all the people who diligently acted on the offer in a timely manner. Maybe instead of randomly issuing near-useless $10 store credits to everyone under the sun who will never see the watch, they could have made a more significant gesture to the first n people who _should_ have received a watch as per the terms of the MD.
> 
> Yes, one can always revert to "well, it's better than nothing," which is true, and for that matter $10 is indeed better than a swift kick to the head. And no, I did not order the watch. But I do sympathize with the people who did get their order in within the available slots, and I've read enough similar stories from attempted MD purchases that I'm inclined to pass on future deals as I did with this particular one.


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Tissot's Luxury Powermatic 80, with COSC certificate, at Jomashop with code "SMZT150", for a total of $349. 
Wearing this one right now on a blue sharkskin strap 

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t086-408-11-031-00.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rainshadow said:


> Tissot's Luxury Powermatic 80, with COSC certificate, at Ashford with code "SMZT150", for a total of $349.
> Wearing this one right now on a blue sharkskin strap
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t086-408-11-031-00.html
> ...


I think I had a similar one, and the bracelet was really cheap. Still a good deal if you want to wear it on a strap. Probably looks better on a strap anyway.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bulova Curv for $185 after code MEMORIAL20

https://www.bluefly.com/bulova-curv-mens-98a155/p/499565801


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Sporkboy said:


> Cheapest NATOstraps.com has added some new leather straps to the clearance section. Usually ~$15, now $7.95. Free shipping at $25 or $1.95 to ship.
> 
> Use coupon code welcomeback for an additional 15% off.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I ordered the black one with the blue stitching for my orient star classic, looks pretty good for 10$, will post a picture when i receive it!


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

studiompd said:


> Thanks, but I was actually asking about the leather straps he posted pics of, the Kvarnsjo. You're right, natos are easy to shorten, leather, not so much without the proper tools...


I actually have one of their racing straps in 18mm. I will measure tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Last few hours for the DavidSW Memorial Day Sale where this Tudor NF is about $500 cheaper than Joma. 
https://davidsw.com/product/tudor-north-flag-2/


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

TayTay said:


> Hi. Just adding that I joined the order when it was under the stated limit (I think around 70 something range) and mine arrived middle of last week. I got the rubber for $129 USD. I am not sure what went wrong at MD, but I don't think they shipped the orders using a strictly LIFO process.


Me too. I think I was I the 90 range.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

PetWatch said:


> Rakuten 15% off sitewide: save15.


Can't get it to work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

It's on Rakuten.com NOT Rakuten Global


P415B said:


> Can't get it to work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Uatu said:


> TOM is having a 20% everything sale today. There are a number of good watch deals to be had. I was able to grab a Swiss made Xetum Tyndall with an ETA 2895-2 movement for $465.99 shipped.


Even with the 20% off , I don't see a single watch worth buying, they had a few nice Orises yesterday but pulled them out today of course....


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

I picked up a Hamilton Khaki King Pilot for 449 on ToM. It is a pain to find watches on there. I just search for the brand names that interest me and see if i get lucky.


----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

guyinwatch said:


> I picked up a Hamilton Khaki King Pilot for 449 on ToM. It is a pain to find watches on there. I just search for the brand names that interest me and see if i get lucky.


That must have been the last time they had a sale, because I just did a search and there weren't any Hamilton watches that popped up. Their current watch selection is pretty limited unfortunately.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

That was about 10 minutes before i posted tonight.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

A little late but there's a couple of sweet versions of Electric California's DW03 diver's watch available for a nice price with site-wide discounts plus the code "*MEMORIAL20*"! The watch is rated to 300M, and features a unique high/low tide function, but by far the coolest feature is the _sweep-seconds swiss quartz movement_. The movement ticks at 3 beats per second, which isn't quite as smooth as a Bulova precisionist, but it's the only other readily available and decently priced sweep quartz movement that I know of.

There's a black version on SS bracelet for $135 after the site-wide discount, and $108 with the code. There's also versions with PVD black case and rubber strap with black or blue bezels for $113 or $90.40 with the code. Plus a bunch of other pretty neat watches (though they seem to be regular non-sweeping quartz) Not bad!

Bracelet version: Electric - DW03 SS - Watches - Sale - Mens
Rubber Strap version: Electric - DW03 PU - Watches - Sale - Mens

EDIT: also, it's LHD which is rather unique especially at this price point.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> Rakuten 15% off sitewide: save15.


Looks like a max discount of $50.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

TheSanDiegan said:


> A $10 credit (which equates to 4% off a $250 purchase) is almost as much lip service as an empty apology. This wasn't simply an issue of overselling; their apparent LIFO execution of this order screwed over all the people who diligently acted on the offer in a timely manner. Maybe instead of randomly issuing near-useless $10 store credits to everyone under the sun who will never see the watch, they could have made a more significant gesture to the first n people who _should_ have received a watch as per the terms of the MD.
> 
> Yes, one can always revert to "well, it's better than nothing," which is true, and for that matter $10 is indeed better than a swift kick to the head. And no, I did not order the watch. But I do sympathize with the people who did get their order in within the available slots, and I've read enough similar stories from attempted MD purchases that I'm inclined to pass on future deals as I did with this particular one.


You could just ask around here and probably pick on up like I did for the same price. (Thanks by the way) Congratulations on your diligence though.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Rainshadow said:


> Tissot's Luxury Powermatic 80, with COSC certificate, at *Ashford *with code "SMZT150", for a total of $349.
> Wearing this one right now on a blue sharkskin strap
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t086-408-11-031-00.html
> ...


You mean at Jomashop! ;-) Your link was correct, so I appreciate you posting it :-!

A Swiss Chronometer for under $350! Wow. I couldn't pass that up, so my credit card is screaming at me again


----------



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

GearBest deal showed up in the post! Best $53 bucks I ever spent.


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

_Quote Originally Posted by Rainshadow View Post

Tissot's Luxury Powermatic 80, with COSC certificate, at Ashford with code "SMZT150", for a total of $349. 
Wearing this one right now on a blue sharkskin strap 

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t086-408-11-031-00.html

Attachment 13174095
You mean at Jomashop! Your link was correct, so I appreciate you posting it

A Swiss Chronometer for under $350! Wow. I couldn't pass that up, so my credit card is screaming at me again _

You are quite right of course. Hope you enjoy the watch!


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> I actually have one of their racing straps in 18mm. I will measure tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Confirmed. The 18mm leather straps from cheapestnatostraps.com is 200mm in length:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Massdrop has a Ball Engineer II Chronometer Red Label for $1,000.

I love mine.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WhatIAmDoingHere said:


> Not sure about Hamilton but my Victorinox infantry handwind servicing quote ranged from 380 - 440 dollars. And this was for a common Unitas-6498-1 movement. I paid 350 for the watch. Maybe it is cheaper there in US. But not in Australia.


Longines.com has service prices listed on their site. I assume Hamilton prices are similar since they are in the same family.

$230 for a full service of a 3 hand auto
Free for Regulation
Free for Demagnetization

https://www.longines.com/maintenance-prices


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Hamilton has their own service price list, 
Automatic / Manual winding 2- 3 hands
CHF 190

Automatic Chronographs
CHF 290


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

Is there any particular reason why this thread is in "affordable watches" forum and not in general "public" forum?

I noticed not all watches posted here are particularly "affordable" (like $1000+ watches seem to pop up pretty often).


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

NOT A DEAL:

This may be old news to many, but I just discovered that The Watchery is apparently no more. Typing in its URL now directs to World of Watches. Their other companion site, EWatches, still has a site up, but it is unpopulated. Clicking any link there goes to no watches. 

And, as we already knew, World of Watches deals are less than impressive these days.

What nostalgia I have for those heady days of a couple of years ago, days of crazy-high rebates mixed with crazy-big coupons. I got a lot of watch for not a lot of money, over and over.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

hpark21 said:


> Is there any particular reason why this thread is in "affordable watches" forum and not in general "public" forum?
> 
> I noticed not all watches posted here are particularly "affordable" (like $1000+ watches seem to pop up pretty often).


I'm only speaking for myself: many perceive F71 to be a friendlier, more inclusive venue than F2. For example, look no further than the repeated 10+ pages slugfests that occur every time someone even dare to mention "homage" watches.

And we bargain hunters like to be inclusive also; who's to say $20 Bureis and $1200 Captain Cooks can't both be "affordable" as long as the deals are good and the buyers willing?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

hpark21 said:


> Is there any particular reason why this thread is in "affordable watches" forum and not in general "public" forum?
> 
> I noticed not all watches posted here are particularly "affordable" (like $1000+ watches seem to pop up pretty often).


Great deal! Thanks for taking the time to post it....


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

JakeJD said:


> 4R35 movement, hardlex, 43mm.
> 
> (Revised pics, AreaTrend's are crap)
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/us/seiko-mens-srpb89k-silver-stainless-steel-au-1682094357


Areatrend on Ebay now has these at $117.99.

SRPB89: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...ss-Steel-Automatic-Fashion-Watch/152929258795

Real world shot of the SRPB89:


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Why are you sarcastically replying to a legitimate question? This thread has probably 1 deal posted for every 5 posts so it isn't like this is a big faux pas.


dumberdrummer said:


> Great deal! Thanks for taking the time to post it....


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Grinny456 said:


> Massdrop has a Ball Engineer II Chronometer Red Label for $1,000.
> 
> I love mine.
> 
> View attachment 13175661


If this had blue indices and hands...I'd be all over it.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

son2silver said:


> I'm only speaking for myself: many perceive F71 to be a friendlier, more inclusive venue than F2. For example, look no further than the repeated 10+ pages slugfests that occur every time someone even dare to mention "homage" watches.
> 
> And we bargain hunters like to be inclusive also; who's to say $20 Bureis and $1200 Captain Cooks can't both be "affordable" as long as the deals are good and the buyers willing?


EXACTLY.

A deal is a deal. Many of us fish in both ponds, so it makes sense to have a single "deal" thread.

Doc Savage


----------



## cmack (Jan 31, 2018)

so only partial blue balls?


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm nowhere near of spending more than $500 on a watch, but it is interesting to see what other see as deals for x5 that price. So I'm ok with scrolling through deals not relevant to me only looking for affordables.

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

N8G said:


> Why are you sarcastically replying to a legitimate question? This thread has probably 1 deal posted for every 5 posts so it isn't like this is a big faux pas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You know what, N8G, you are correct. I reread the original post from hpark21 and I now realize my sarcasm was a bit uncalled for. In retrospect, his was a legitimate question more so than that of merely poo-pooing about thread content. So, please accept my apologies for my arrogance. DD.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DEAL....errr more of a PSA

The Manchester Watch Works Rattler is ending their Pre-order Thursday. So if you like smaller watches, titanium watches, field watches, and affordable watches.....here is is your chance to get it all rolled into one package

$250

https://www.manchesterwatchworks.com/store/p51/THE_RATTLER_MILITARY_FIELD_WATCH_-_SUS_HOMAGE_%28Pre-orders_Open%3B_Set_to_Close_on_6%2F1%2F2018%29.html


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

hpark21 said:


> Is there any particular reason why this thread is in "affordable watches" forum and not in general "public" forum?
> 
> I noticed not all watches posted here are particularly "affordable" (like $1000+ watches seem to pop up pretty often).


Affordable is a relative term.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> EXACTLY.
> 
> A deal is a deal. Many of us fish in both ponds, so it makes sense to have a single "deal" thread.
> 
> Doc Savage


I couldn't agree with this more. I am just as excited and quick to jump on a deal for a $299 FC as I would be if I could find a $10,000 Royal Oak Offshore. To me it's all about the value you're getting for the dollar and not about how many dollars you're spending. That said, I'd love to delineate the quartz deals out of here (hypocritically).

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

rinsk21 said:


> I couldn't agree with this more. I am just as excited and quick to jump on a deal for a $299 FC as I would be if I could find a $10,000 Royal Oak Offshore. To me it's all about the value you're getting for the dollar and not about how many dollars you're spending. That said, I'd love to delineate the quartz deals out of here (hypocritically).
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


All watches are equal, but some watches are more equal than others 

Doc Savage


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

dumberdrummer said:


> You know what, N8G, you are correct. I reread the original post from hpark21 and I now realize my sarcasm was a bit uncalled for. In retrospect, his was a legitimate question more so than that of merely poo-pooing about thread content. So, please accept my apologies for my arrogance. DD.


apology accepted. 

I was just wondering. I rarely come through this part of the forum but I find this thread helpful as I love bargains (glad to have stumbled upon it). As a bargain lover, I just thought greater exposure in "public forum" may help with goal of this particular thread (save money.. Better value, etc..)

If people find that is not the case, I am guessing that may stem from some prior event which I am not aware of.

Thank you and you may return to your regularly scheduled broadcast. (Unfortunately, I don't have anything to add to this wonderful thread at this time.)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BrandonH79 said:


> Affordable is a relative term.


In the past The moderators have gone along with allowing All Deals, no matter the cost, to be posted in this thread so as not to make us search around all the forums for deals.


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

On topic post.. 
Directly lifted from Public Forum just in case members are not looking there.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/revue-thommen-blowout-4715373.html

Doesn't look too bad. 7750 based chronos as low as $560
Autos (assuming 2824 - Swiss Automatic is all it says) as low as $280.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

hpark21 said:


> On topic post..
> Directly lifted from Public Forum just in case members are not looking there.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/revue-thommen-blowout-4715373.html
> ...


Gemnation has had many Revue Thommen sales before, but I don't think I've seen prices that low.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

hpark21 said:


> On topic post..
> Directly lifted from Public Forum just in case members are not looking there.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/revue-thommen-blowout-4715373.html
> ...


Now, HAD you been a "regular" 'round these parts, you would have been privy to the RT sale a week ago, lol!! Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #7 (2018) - Page 640


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Looks like the "LE" Glycine vintage is offered by GOOROO on ebay already :

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...m=332666786031&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

hpark21 said:


> On topic post..
> Directly lifted from Public Forum just in case members are not looking there.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/revue-thommen-blowout-4715373.html
> ...


I got my 7750 for under $300 so I am not that impressed. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

To me any watch offered for sale at less than it normally sells for is a deal, no matter the price range.

I don't knock anyone asking why a high dollar watch on sell is posted here. But it does make me think of Don Rickles in one of my favorite movies.

For your quick respite from looking for a "Deal , deal" and finding a good laugh.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

hpark21 said:


> Is there any particular reason why this thread is in "affordable watches" forum and not in general "public" forum?
> 
> I noticed not all watches posted here are particularly "affordable" (like $1000+ watches seem to pop up pretty often).


I believe this has been discussed before, but I think the consensus was that out of all of the forums, this place makes the most sense. This has been alluded to by others in this thread too.

f71 is focused on "affordables" yes, but "affordable" to some is not "affordable" to others. Even with expensive watches, in the context of bargains / deals to be had, it fits in with this subforum's mission the most. It also serves a single place for all the bargains, instead of each other forum having separate bargain / deal threads, which would be incredibly confusing and difficult to follow for bargain-hunters.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Grinny456 said:


> Massdrop has a Ball Engineer II Chronometer Red Label for $1,000.
> 
> I love mine.
> 
> View attachment 13175661


Had it been the grey dial they would have my money right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

I don't get it, what makes it Republican to make a deal? I am not into politics at all but qurious (non US asking a honest question).


Rocat said:


> To me any watch offered for sale at less than it normally sells for is a deal, no matter the price range.
> 
> I don't knock anyone asking why a high dollar watch on sell is posted here. But it does make me think of Don Rickles in one of my favorite movies.
> 
> For your quick respite from looking for a "Deal , deal" and finding a good laugh.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

thechin said:


> Looks like the "LE" Glycine vintage is offered by GOOROO on ebay already :
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...m=332666786031&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507


So much about the "Massdrop exclusive".. Companies get away with anything these days..


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

thechin said:


> Looks like the "LE" Glycine vintage is offered by GOOROO on ebay already :
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...m=332666786031&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507


It'll be interesting to see what prices it goes for and what offers WG accepts, assuming they get more than a handful.

Also, .


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Is there a way to cancel your order at Massdrop once the drop has ended? I don't feel like giving these folks my money anymore..


----------



## freq019 (Mar 26, 2013)

I would think if they haven't charged your card yet you can cancel but once they run your card you're probably stuck. You could always refuse the shipment and send it back.


therion said:


> Is there a way to cancel your order at Massdrop once the drop has ended? I don't feel like giving these folks my money anymore..


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Letter T said:


> I don't get it, what makes it Republican to make a deal? I am not into politics at all but qurious (non US asking a honest question).


I just like the way he says "Make a deal". It has nothing to do with being a Republican.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

therion said:


> Is there a way to cancel your order at Massdrop once the drop has ended? I don't feel like giving these folks my money anymore..


what happens??


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

freq019 said:


> I would think if they haven't charged your card yet you can cancel but once they run your card you're probably stuck. You could always refuse the shipment and send it back.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I paid with PayPal. I contacted them, but they simply don't reply. I had better communication with Far East sellers, their English is usualy poor, but at least they try to answer your questions..


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

therion said:


> Is there a way to cancel your order at Massdrop once the drop has ended? I don't feel like giving these folks my money anymore..


what happens??


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

eljay said:


> It'll be interesting to see what prices it goes for and what offers WG accepts, assuming they get more than a handful.
> 
> Also, .


hahaha, just noticed the reference....

I don't see any devilishly good deals in this page yet though...


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

johnMcKlane said:


> what happens??


Huh?


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

Liv - a quality US based lifestyle watch company - have just launched their latest and most ambitious kick starter campaign. Great prices on quality Swiss built watches. Don't often trust kick starter watch quality but these are definitely worth a look with decent savings....

LIV Watches Titanium Ceramic Chrono, via @Kickstarter https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/chazanow/liv-watches-titanium-ceramic-chrono










Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

pesman said:


> Liv - a quality US based lifestyle watch company - have just launched their latest and most ambitious kick starter campaign. Great prices on quality Swiss built watches. Don't often trust kick starter watch quality but these are definitely worth a look with decent savings....
> 
> LIV Watches Titanium Ceramic Chrono, via @Kickstarter https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/chazanow/liv-watches-titanium-ceramic-chrono
> 
> ...


I have one of their Auto's from their campaign a couple of years ago...it's a pretty nice watch.

I'd probably have gone for the divers this go around, but I already have a Seaforth incoming this fall.


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

I've pledged for the diver, as I like how it looks with the silicon band. Buuut I frequently back out of these things, I don't find the $470 a particularly good deal. The watches are a little flashy/dominant as well.


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

Novi said:


> I've pledged for the diver, as I like how it looks with the silicon band. Buuut I frequently back out of these things, I don't find the $470 a particularly good deal. The watches are a little flashy/dominant as well.


At least they offer a full refund and a 5 year guarantee. The build quality is top notch and it's good too see an alternative to ETA 7750

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

pesman said:


> Liv - a quality US based lifestyle watch company - have just launched their latest and most ambitious kick starter campaign. Great prices on quality Swiss built watches. Don't often trust kick starter watch quality but these are definitely worth a look with decent savings....
> 
> LIV Watches Titanium Ceramic Chrono, via @Kickstarter https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/chazanow/liv-watches-titanium-ceramic-chrono
> 
> ...


Prices for early birds....









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Something different: Mondaine quartz desktop clock - $100 (potentially $80) free shipping in the US https://www.massdrop.com/buy/mondaine-desk-clock


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

thechin said:


> Looks like the "LE" Glycine vintage is offered by GOOROO on ebay already :
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...m=332666786031&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507


Interesting that the pic shown of the case back is the exact same serial number as the one shown on the Massdrop offering (274 of 1000). Could it be that Massdrop got all their watches from Watchgooroo, and then he waited until the drop was closed before he made the offer of what was left over on eBay? GOOROO is an authorized Glycine dealer. There's also several GOOROO is offering on eBay, and all the pics have the same serial number.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

JakeJD said:


> Areatrend on Ebay now has these at $117.99.
> 
> SRPB89: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...ss-Steel-Automatic-Fashion-Watch/152929258795
> 
> Real world shot of the SRPB89:


Wow! That looks really nice. Need to have one now.


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

flypanam said:


> A little late but there's a couple of sweet versions of Electric California's DW03 diver's watch available for a nice price with site-wide discounts plus the code "*MEMORIAL20*"! The watch is rated to 300M, and features a unique high/low tide function, but by far the coolest feature is the _sweep-seconds swiss quartz movement_. The movement ticks at 3 beats per second, which isn't quite as smooth as a Bulova precisionist, but it's the only other readily available and decently priced sweep quartz movement that I know of.
> 
> There's a black version on SS bracelet for $135 after the site-wide discount, and $108 with the code. There's also versions with PVD black case and rubber strap with black or blue bezels for $113 or $90.40 with the code. Plus a bunch of other pretty neat watches (though they seem to be regular non-sweeping quartz) Not bad!
> 
> ...


I really like this watch, but the metal band looks especially cheap, and why wouldn't they offer a stainless case with a rubber band? I don't like DLC/IP/PVD cases.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Massdrop is selling the FITYA 3d time watch for $229. An unusual watch where you can read the time either using the hands, or with the rotating disc/bezel thing.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/fiyta-3d-time-automatic-watch

Does anyone have any experience with this brand or this watch?


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

appleb said:


> Massdrop is selling the FITYA 3d time watch for $229. An unusual watch where you can read the time either using the hands, or with the rotating disc/bezel thing.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/fiyta-3d-time-automatic-watch
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with this brand or this watch?


Fitya is a solid Chinese brand, and I've seen this watch in person and is quite nice, tho I've yet to buy one due to price (they're usually $500+) and fear I'll break the crystal since it's so "elevated/exposed" in a sense. But I have the Mars watch they made for the Chinese space program and it's quite nice and well built.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

I caved and bought the Zelos Mako bronze diver with meteorite dial. The pictures on Zelos' website are not flattering but the watch checks a lot of the right boxes for me: bronze, meteorite, smaller size than typical oversized bronze watch. The $569 intro price seems fair so I'm giving it a shot. I ordered the version with the ceramic bezel.


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

Seiko Prospex Kinetic GMT for *USD99* at Jomashop.

https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-sun057.html

Seems like a deal to me, but I have no idea of the value of these things.

EDIT: Ebay is $204 and Amazon from $196.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> I caved and bought the Zelos Mako bronze diver with meteorite dial. The pictures on Zelos' website are not flattering but the watch checks a lot of the right boxes for me: bronze, meteorite, smaller size than typical oversized bronze watch. The $569 intro price seems fair so I'm giving it a shot. I ordered the version with the ceramic bezel.


My anthracite dial just arrived about 20 minutes ago! Quite impressed with the whole package, including the package, lol! My only minor quibble is that considering the size of pip on the second hand, it's lume is somewhat on the weak side (but all the other lume rocks!).


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

NOT A DEAL, BUT A PSA

Just got an email that OrientWatchUSA.com (otherwise known as the exclusive distributor of the Orient Mako USA II) is now shipping to Canada. So all you Canucks can now order the Mako USA. :-!


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

therion said:


> Is there a way to cancel your order at Massdrop once the drop has ended? I don't feel like giving these folks my money anymore..


Just go to your account and cancel it, Ive done it before, they allow it.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

dumberdrummer said:


> My anthracite dial just arrived about 20 minutes ago! Quite impressed with the whole package, including the package, lol! My only minor quibble is that considering the size of pip on the second hand, it's lume is somewhat on the weak side (but all the other lume rocks!).


Just got mine today too and while I don't want to pollute with more watch pr0n, it is GORGEOUS. I took a ton of pics 
It is still a bargain in my mind.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Not a deal ... but a question
Any coupon for crystal time?

Thanks


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> My anthracite dial just arrived about 20 minutes ago! Quite impressed with the whole package, including the package, lol! My only minor quibble is that considering the size of pip on the second hand, it's lume is somewhat on the weak side (but all the other lume rocks!).


I just received my meteorite dial and it is just AWESOME.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Citizen BL1258-53L for $269.99 Ebay - officialwatchdeals top rated. * Remanufactured* One left. Great deal if you don't care about box.

This is a manufacturer's refurbished Citizen watch. It has never been worn, fully functional and in great shape. Each watch comes with a white box; the one pictured above. It will NOT come in a Citizen box. Each purchase comes with a two-year warranty from Officialwatchdeals for U.S. buyers only.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Ec...752306&hash=item3d673c2cc2:g:9XQAAOSw51Va8cKs


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

Sampsonti said:


> dumberdrummer said:
> 
> 
> > My anthracite dial just arrived about 20 minutes ago! Quite impressed with the whole package, including the package, lol! My only minor quibble is that considering the size of pip on the second hand, it's lume is somewhat on the weak side (but all the other lume rocks!).
> ...


PICS!


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Drewdoog said:


> I really like this watch, but the metal band looks especially cheap, and why wouldn't they offer a stainless case with a rubber band? I don't like DLC/IP/PVD cases.


I'm not sure why it didn't occur to me to post it at the time, but they do offer it with SS case on a nylon 2-piece NATO: Electric - DW03 NATO - Watches - Sale - Mens


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

studiompd said:


> Something different: Mondaine quartz desktop clock - $100 (potentially $80) free shipping in the US https://www.massdrop.com/buy/mondaine-desk-clock


Just a heads up to check out the specs on this clock - it is incredibly small. At 3" it fits in the palm of your hand. I've jumped on a prior drop for this clock before and cancelled before the deadline was up once I realized just how small it is. It's good if you need a small accent on your desk at work or something similar, and it's still a good clock for the money. But if you're looking for something any larger than the size of a paperweight, this is not the desktop clock for you.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Geez. If the whole thing is that small the clock must be extra small


flypanam said:


> Just a heads up to check out the specs on this clock - it is incredibly small. At 3" it fits in the palm of your hand. I've jumped on a prior drop for this clock before and cancelled before the deadline was up once I realized just how small it is. It's good if you need a small accent on your desk at work or something similar, and it's still a good clock for the money. But if you're looking for something any larger than the size of a paperweight, this is not the desktop clock for you.


Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Brooklyn Watch Co. Cadman Swiss quartz GMT, "sapphire coated" crystal, Ronda Caliber 515.24 (per Jomashop, guessing it's the 24*D*, "GMT function with quick change"), *46mm* x 12.12mm, 50m WR, *$63* from Jomashop's ebay store, two color choices. Maybe more of a bargain than a deal -- does Brooklyn have a good reputation? Next eBay price: $87

Model 206-M1221 (Jomashop page here).
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brooklyn-Casual-Cadman-Swiss-Quartz-GMT-Mens-Watch/183154964486









Model 206-M1551 (Jomashop page here):
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brooklyn-C...GMT-Mens-Watch-BW-206-M1551-Blue/382424780896


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> does Brooklyn have a good reputation?


It's my preferred borough?

(I spent an hour tonight playing soccer with my kid at Cadman park, which I assume this watch is named after)


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Brooklyn Watch Co. Cadman Swiss quartz GMT, "sapphire coated" crystal, Ronda Caliber 515.24 (per Jomashop, guessing it's the 24*D*), *46mm* x 12.12mm, 50m WR, *$63* from Jomashop's ebay store, two color choices. Maybe more of a bargain than a deal -- does Brooklyn have a good reputation? Next eBay price: $87
> 
> Model 206-M1221 (Jomashop page here).
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brooklyn-Casual-Cadman-Swiss-Quartz-GMT-Mens-Watch/183154964486
> ...


If I bought that watch I'd sing Beastie Boys "No Sleep Til Brooklyn" all day long. Just sayin'.

It reminds me of my Senior Class Ski trip that still brings back awesome memories. lol


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Excuse the Weird Double post


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice looking Tissot with the Powermatic 80 movement for $250. Sapphire crystal, deployant buckle, nice hands and sweet dial. Not bad!

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-wat...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bc4393 (Nov 4, 2015)

Damnit, that's a nice looking watch.



PetWatch said:


> Citizen BL1258-53L for $269.99 Ebay - officialwatchdeals top rated. * Remanufactured* One left. Great deal if you don't care about box.
> 
> This is a manufacturer's refurbished Citizen watch. It has never been worn, fully functional and in great shape. Each watch comes with a white box; the one pictured above. It will NOT come in a Citizen box. Each purchase comes with a two-year warranty from Officialwatchdeals for U.S. buyers only.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Brooklyn Watch Co. Cadman Swiss quartz GMT, "sapphire coated" crystal, Ronda Caliber 515.24 (per Jomashop, guessing it's the 24*D*, "GMT function with quick change"), *46mm* x 12.12mm, 50m WR, *$63* from Jomashop's ebay store, two color choices. Maybe more of a bargain than a deal -- does Brooklyn have a good reputation? Next eBay price: $87


Thanks BostonCharlie! Can't say I've heard of Brooklyn Watch Co. but for $62.50 it seems like a bargain (and I'm a sucker for GMTs with world time bezels.)


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Novi said:


> Seiko Prospex Kinetic GMT for *USD99* at Jomashop.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-sun057.html
> 
> ...


Somebody must have thought it was a deal because they are sold out. They do have a similar one without the black coating for the same price. Code AD10 knocks off $10 and it worked when I used it.

https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-sun055.html


----------



## barihunk (Jul 2, 2012)

studiompd said:


> Something different: Mondaine quartz desktop clock - $100 (potentially $80) free shipping in the US https://www.massdrop.com/buy/mondaine-desk-clock


Does anyone know if this is a sweep seconds or ticking seconds movement? Ronda doesn't appear to list the movement specs on their website. I'm presuming it's not stop2go (otherwise they'd have promoted it)


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

MissileExpert said:


> Interesting that the pic shown of the case back is the exact same serial number as the one shown on the Massdrop offering (274 of 1000). Could it be that Massdrop got all their watches from Watchgooroo, and then he waited until the drop was closed before he made the offer of what was left over on eBay? GOOROO is an authorized Glycine dealer. There's also several GOOROO is offering on eBay, and all the pics have the same serial number.


The same company behind gooroo is the dealer that supplies Massdrop. I have a DC-4 from Massdrop and a 1953LE I bought pre-owned from someone that bought it from gooroo, and the warranty cards are from the same company.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

barihunk said:


> Does anyone know if this is a sweep seconds or ticking seconds movement? Ronda doesn't appear to list the movement specs on their website. I'm presuming it's not stop2go (otherwise they'd have promoted it)


I'll buy one if it's sweep seconds.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Mondaine's desk clocks use Ronda quartz wristwatch movements, which is presumably why they're all so small. I don't believe Ronda offers a quartz wristwatch movement that beats more than once a second.

But the desk clock does have 30m water resistance, which is nice.

Edit: I suppose I don't know... It might depend on the model.


----------



## freq019 (Mar 26, 2013)

eljay said:


> Mondaine's desk clocks use Ronda quartz wristwatch movements, which is presumably why they're all so small. I don't believe Ronda offers a quartz wristwatch movement that beats more than once a second.
> 
> But the desk clock does have 30m water resistance, which is nice.


I bought the alarm version of the desktop clock from massdrop last year and it does have the sweep second hand.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop update - surprise surprise a Glycine Combat


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

MrMajestyk said:


> Massdrop update - surprise surprise a Glycine Combat
> 
> View attachment 13181457
> 
> View attachment 13181461


The braun is the star of this one. Very good looking piece.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

The GL0076 from the Massdrop will be mine.


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

Not a deal.
I found what could be the first review of the bronze/ceramic/meteorite Zelos Mako. Looks like I should be happy with the purchase.
In response to his complaint that the back is stainless steel, this is because some people are sensitive to bronze on their skin. I don't know if I've seen a bronze watch with a bronze case back.
LINK


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

I bought this watch and it showed up this week. Meteorite dial with the bronze bezel. The watch looks great and seems like the value for the package is really off the charts. I debated on whether the dial premium was worth it but seeing it in person, glad I spent the money. There is a slight issue with one of the markers on mine and I've now traded 5 emails with Elshan about it. The issue was resolved in 30 seconds and his customer service is top notch (similar to Helios and I imagine other micros), but he keeps trying to convince me to wear the watch that I'm going to send back and I keep telling him that I can't do it. If I scratched this thing and then sent it back, I'd feel terrible. Really nice guy and quick to make the situation better. I should have the replacement next week and can't wait to put this into the rotation. One note: the rubber strap is almost identical to the Oris 65 strap that came with mine. It's an interestingly patterned and textured rubber that is really comfortable.



AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> Not a deal.
> I found what could be the first review of the bronze/ceramic/meteorite Zelos Mako. Looks like I should be happy with the purchase.
> In response to his complaint that the back is stainless steel, this is because some people are sensitive to bronze on their skin. I don't know if I've seen a bronze watch with a bronze case back.
> LINK


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

rinsk21 said:


> I bought this watch and it showed up this week. Meteorite dial with the bronze bezel. The watch looks great and seems like the value for the package is really off the charts. I debated on whether the dial premium was worth it but seeing it in person, glad I spent the money. There is a slight issue with one of the markers on mine and I've now traded 5 emails with Elshan about it. The issue was resolved in 30 seconds and his customer service is top notch (similar to Helios and I imagine other micros), but he keeps trying to convince me to wear the watch that I'm going to send back and I keep telling him that I can't do it. If I scratched this thing and then sent it back, I'd feel terrible. Really nice guy and quick to make the situation better. I should have the replacement next week and can't wait to put this into the rotation. One note: the rubber strap is almost identical to the Oris 65 strap that came with mine. It's an interestingly patterned and textured rubber that is really comfortable.


Is the leather really synthetic and as bad as the reviewer says? I have a hard time imagining it.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

No, it's stamped "Genuine Italian Leather" and it seems to be legit as far as I can tell. It isn't much different than other straps I've seen that are similarly priced and designed. I'm not sure why that reviewer had such a bad impression from it. Of course, the fact that he would've preferred a bronze case back makes me question his opinion.



AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> Is the leather really synthetic and as bad as the reviewer says? I have a hard time imagining it.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

A "Bizarro World" Bargain! Regular price of $300, but if you act fast, for the next 3 days you can score this for the rock bottom price of only $324.99, LULZ!!!!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

dumberdrummer said:


> A "Bizarro World" Bargain! Regular price of $300, but if you act fast, for the next 3 days you can score this for the rock bottom price of only $324.99, LULZ!!!!


Overpaying makes me feel wealthy. Priceless!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Ipse said:


> Just got mine today too and while I don't want to pollute with more watch pr0n, it is GORGEOUS. I took a ton of pics
> It is still a bargain in my mind.]


Beautiful


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> A "Bizarro World" Bargain! Regular price of $300, but if you act fast, for the next 3 days you can score this for the rock bottom price of only $324.99, LULZ!!!!


DRAT - you forgot the link and I really want this deal *NOT*


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> DRAT - you forgot the link and I really want this deal *NOT*


That is definitely in the running for May's worst deal. Good find?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> Not a deal.
> I found what could be the first review of the bronze/ceramic/meteorite Zelos Mako. Looks like I should be happy with the purchase.
> In response to his complaint that the back is stainless steel, this is because some people are sensitive to bronze on their skin. I don't know if I've seen a bronze watch with a bronze case back.
> LINK


I think this was the first video review: 




EDIT: Funny, someone already thought this was a good way to make a quick 170USD...on Fleabay. Some people...


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> A "Bizarro World" Bargain! Regular price of $300, but if you act fast, for the next 3 days you can score this for the rock bottom price of only $324.99, LULZ!!!!


Prices are going up.. buy now before it gets higher!


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

appleb said:


> Prices are going up.. buy now before it gets higher!


The bitcoin method

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

Disneydave said:


> Fitya is a solid Chinese brand, and I've seen this watch in person and is quite nice, tho I've yet to buy one due to price (they're usually $500+) and fear I'll break the crystal since it's so "elevated/exposed" in a sense. But I have the Mars watch they made for the Chinese space program and it's quite nice and well built.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


The "crystal" is plexiglass. So, more likely to scratch than to break.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Certified Watch Store has the Older version of the Oris Aquis Regulateur Der Meistertaucher for $1484 before any cashback/coupon codes etc. Great price for a great watch. I own the newer version, and from what I can tell, the only differences look to be visual. The older version has the "Ti" logo in left the subdial, the wording above the date window is different, and it also has a transparent caseback. And from the pictures on the website, it looks to have a black rubber strap included, while the newer version comes with a red rubber strap.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-dial-titanium-men-s-watch-74976777154mb.html


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

MissileExpert said:


> The "crystal" is plexiglass. So, more likely to scratch than to break.


It's polycarbonate, according to the Massdrop listing


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

finally got my xeric in

Not bad at all for $150 I recommend it at that price if your looking for a casual unique fun not every day wearer watch

The sale is still going on but not at $150 it's now $225

https://www.watches.com/xeric-deals/






















Out of the box I didn't know if it was running since it has no running seconds hand, I started the chrono which cause the smaller sub dial in the bottom left corner to start

This is how you tell time. The outer discs don't move only the hour hand does it has a long side to reach outer numbers and a smaller side to reach the inner disc

Honestly... if another sale comes up I.e @$150 again I'll pick up a rose gold version. I'm really enjoying this watch. I will def keep my eyes out for a sale and post in this thread if it does come up


----------



## wave180 (Oct 7, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> A "Bizarro World" Bargain! Regular price of $300, but if you act fast, for the next 3 days you can score this for the rock bottom price of only $324.99, LULZ!!!!


My local store finally agreed to price match the $324. He would only sell it to me for $300, but I told him that there is a special 3 day sale. He said "these will be a one time exception deal." :-x


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

NOT A DEAL


pesman said:


> Liv - a quality US based lifestyle watch company - have just launched their latest and most ambitious kick starter campaign. Great prices on quality Swiss built watches. Don't often trust kick starter watch quality but these are definitely worth a look with decent savings....
> 
> LIV Watches Titanium Ceramic Chrono, via @Kickstarter https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/chazanow/liv-watches-titanium-ceramic-chrono


The way they do their pledges just bothers me... I almost got pulled in to their first one thinking I was going to get a nice looking automatic watch at a very nice price only to find as I pledged that the one I wanted was actually a lot higher.

Most projects have a unique pledge tier for each priced configuration. With LIV instead, you pledge a given tier and then its up to you to figure out how much to actually pledge for auto vs quartz vs whatever watch you actually want. It just seems confusing to me... AND... when you look at the pledge tiers you see the low early bird special at $290 drawing you in thinking it's for whichever watch caught your eye. THEN you see that you have to figure out in the "smaller print" how much the watch you want REALLY costs. I get it that it can help have fewer tiers, but...

I might have been confusing, so here's what their early bird tier actually looks like:

Pledge US$ 290 or more
EARLY BIRD SPECIAL
Get 1 Limited Edition LIV Genesis Watch.

PLEASE UPDATE your pledge amount based on the type of watch (or watches) you want.

Options:

• Analog Alarm: $290 
• Diver's Auto Ceramic: $490 
• GX Automatic Chronograph: $790 
• P51 Auto Chrono Steel Ceramic: $990 
• P51 Auto Chrono Titanium Ceramic: $1190​


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

Agreed, it is a little deceiving. But if you read the campaign info before looking at pledges, you quickly understand that there are 4 distinctly difference watches.

I liked the diver with the bright yellow band. Certainly a diver made for a certain level of activity, opposed to the "office divers" very commonly seen today. $490 is not a steal by any means - but an apparently solid build quality, ETA 2824 movement, sapphire glass, and ceramic bezel do justify the price tag. Also, shipping is additional, no? So it'll be above $500. I like to pledge early and follow the campaign, and for this one I do need to see some perks or something to stick with it to the end. Based on recent KS-watches, I'm thinking $390 would have been a good deal here, for the diver.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

fearlessleader said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> The way they do their pledges just bothers me... I almost got pulled in to their first one thinking I was going to get a nice looking automatic watch at a very nice price only to find as I pledged that the one I wanted was actually a lot higher.
> 
> ...


It's right there in black and white. It's not misleading or deceiving.

They've been saying there would be 4 different watches with 4 different price points since they first announced the campaign.

For the record I'm not joining the campaign, so please don't attempt to call me a "shill".


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

OrientWatchUSA

https://www.orientwatchusa.com/

45% off sitewide plus free shipping with code THANKSDAD

*Exclusions: Mako USA II and Gift Cards.


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

Peace N Time said:


> OrientWatchUSA
> 
> https://www.orientwatchusa.com/
> 
> ...


Doesn't seem to work on the Triton.... seems to be an additional exclusion


----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

winstoda said:


> Doesn't seem to work on the Triton.... seems to be an additional exclusion


I sent OrientUSA an email asking about the phantom exclusion for the Triton.

ETA: the OrientUSA email announcement for the promo code even pictures the Triton...wtf.

ETA no. 2: the promo code doesn't work for the Bambino Small Seconds either. I think OrientUSA is trolling us.


----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

Not a deal

I once found a page at the Orient USA site listing the various lower end / sport quartz models that aren’t part of the main collection. Anyone know if anything like this still exists?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

winstoda said:


> Doesn't seem to work on the Triton.... seems to be an additional exclusion


Seems like the code is not active yet. Tried with their Bambinos, Ray 2, Sun & Moon, etc.


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

winstoda said:


> Doesn't seem to work on the Triton.... seems to be an additional exclusion


The discount code seems to be working now, tried it on the Triton $360.25 with discount. SOLD!!!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

That is a great watch for the $


Metallman said:


> The discount code seems to be working now, tried it on the Triton $360.25 with discount. SOLD!!!


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Orient Triton "Baby Sat" - $360 plus free shipping - Promo code "THANKSDAD"

https://www.orientwatchusa.com/shop/mens-watches/ra-el0002l00a/

Resident unrepentant dive watchaholic here. Just ordered the blue dial Triton RA-EL0002L "Baby Sat" using the promo code. Not the screaming deal that popped earlier this year from Creation Watches on ebay but still a bargain at $360 delivered which will also include the warranty. Black dial is available at same price and the black with gold indices/accents is slightly higher at $382. As word spreads about this watch, the prices have been going up. Cheapest I've seen from offshore gray market is currently $429. I have the RA-EL0003B "Gold Baby Sat" already and now will have to decide whether to keep or sell, the blue dial was always first preference...such First World problems!

I haven't been this excited over a watch since suffering KonTiki mania (but that is another story). Seriously, I don't feel there is anything that touches this watch for under $400. My other mid-tier diver is the Seiko Sumo. The Sumo wins style points for its unique case and comfort but, IMO, the Triton / Baby Sat is hands down the better watch and value. Simply a beautiful quality diver that will not disappoint.


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

Metallman said:


> The discount code seems to be working now, tried it on the Triton $360.25 with discount. SOLD!!!


Which color? Stuck between black and blue...


----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

Email from Orient:



Dear Customer,

Thank you for the message.

We apologize for this inconvenience. We inspected the technical problem with the Father's Day promotional code and it has now been fixed. You should be able to use it now with no further issues.

Please note, this promotion runs through to June 17th and excludes gift cards and the Mako USA II. On all other orders, the code gives 45% off, plus free US shipping.

If you have any further questions or concerns, please let us know right away and we will look into it.


Thank you!
Orient Watch USA


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

MacInFL said:


> Orient Triton "Baby Sat" - $360 plus free shipping - Promo code "THANKSDAD"
> 
> https://www.orientwatchusa.com/shop/mens-watches/ra-el0002l00a/
> 
> ...


Sorry whats the deal with this watch why is it so hot?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ronragus said:


> Sorry whats the deal with this watch why is it so hot?


I haven't had this model, but I owned an Orient Beast with the same movement. It was a steal in the $300 range, so this probably is as well.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

batmansk6 said:


> Saw this at a tj maxx about a month ago for 299. Maybe hold out a bit longer?


NEXT WEEK. Check every day and let us know.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

RyanD said:


> NEXT WEEK. Check every day and let us know.


Lol. Sure thing buddy. Anything else I can do for you while I'm out?

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

batmansk6 said:


> Lol. Sure thing buddy. Anything else I can do for you while I'm out?


I just gave you the cheat code. Use it or don't.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

I have no idea what you're talking about


RyanD said:


> I just gave you the cheat code. Use it or don't.


Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

batmansk6 said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about


I know...

If that Lumi Nox is still on the shelf next week, I predict it will be marked down to $149.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

wpbmike said:


> Email from Orient:
> 
> Dear Customer,
> 
> ...


Yeah I only wanted the mako USA white


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

wpbmike said:


> Email from Orient:
> 
> Dear Customer,
> 
> ...


Yeah I only wanted the mako USA white


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

You see how much I want it .... double post !


----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

johnMcKlane said:


> Yeah I only wanted the mako USA white


I recently got the Mako USA II (white dial) using a 30% promo code. To me, it's definitely worth $262.50.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Here's the Tissot Luxury Chonometer I scored from Jomashop based on the friendly bargain posted in this thread. Thanks again to the poster!









Doc Savage


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

_Here's the Tissot Luxury Chonometer I scored from Jomashop based on the friendly bargain posted in this thread. Thanks again to the poster!_

Enjoy! Mine's a keeper, love it (on rally straps especially).


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

MacInFL said:


> Orient Triton "Baby Sat" - $360 plus free shipping - Promo code "THANKSDAD"
> 
> https://www.orientwatchusa.com/shop/mens-watches/ra-el0002l00a/
> 
> ...


That watch is such a looker. Figures it'd be back in stock after I used my "fun" money to buy a Weber Performer this afternoon. If I had not, I would have ordered this watch.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Rocat said:


> That watch is such a looker. Figures it'd be back in stock after I used my "fun" money to buy a Weber Performer this afternoon. If I had not, I would have ordered this watch.


You made the right choice. Now go cook some delicious ribs


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

Does anyone know if this represents a good deal on the ver 3 Sun & Moon? That white dial with the giuocche pattern is very nice. I don`t follow the price of these normally. $250 seems pretty good.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Osteoman said:


> Does anyone know if this represents a good deal on the ver 3 Sun & Moon? That white dial with the giuocche pattern is very nice. I don`t follow the price of these normally. $250 seems pretty good.


From my understanding is about average. They usually go around that on Amazon, sometimes less.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Osteoman said:


> Does anyone know if this represents a good deal on the ver 3 Sun & Moon? That white dial with the giuocche pattern is very nice. I don`t follow the price of these normally. $250 seems pretty good.


220 back in February for the white 
https://camelcamelcamel.com/Orient-...c-Stainless/product/B077NSRLTL?context=search

230 via massdrop recently but per the comments there was no warranty included 
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-executive-sun-moon-v3-automatic-watch/talk#discussions

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Joined in on the Orient madness. Picked up a black Triton. Was confused between the blue and the black, but since I have a Seiko 053 already, went with the black. This will be my first Orient, hoping it's a keeper!


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> From my understanding is about average. They usually go around that on Amazon, sometimes less.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Thank you. So it's close.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

batmansk6 said:


> 220 back in February for the white
> https://camelcamelcamel.com/Orient-...c-Stainless/product/B077NSRLTL?context=search
> 
> 230 via massdrop recently but per the comments there was no warranty included
> ...


Hmmm so maybe worth the premium for the warranty.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

I got notification that my Glycine Airman (GL0054 - blue dial GMT) just shipped. Excited! It's being shipped about 2 weeks ahead of schedule. Maybe it'll arrive in time for my birthday this week.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop deal:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks like Macy's web site has both the silver and gold 35th anniversary metal G-shocks for $500 and $600, respectively. Scroll through this search results page for g-shocks or sort by price from high to low for easier find: https://www.macys.com/shop/search/Sortby/PRICE_HIGH_TO_LOW?keyword=g-shock


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Escargot said:


> Looks like Macy's web site has both the silver and gold 35th anniversary metal G-shocks. Scroll through this search results page for g-shocks or sort by price from high to low for easier find: https://www.macys.com/shop/search/Sortby/PRICE_HIGH_TO_LOW?keyword=g-shock


So much for folks reselling these for over $1000.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Escargot said:


> Looks like Macy's web site has both the silver and gold 35th anniversary metal G-shocks. Scroll through this search results page for g-shocks or sort by price from high to low for easier find: https://www.macys.com/shop/search/Sortby/PRICE_HIGH_TO_LOW?keyword=g-shock


What are the prices?


----------



## jrsalmon (Mar 29, 2018)

eljay said:


> What are the prices?


High and higher. ($600 gold; $500 silver)

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> So much for folks reselling these for over $1000.


Scramble mode activated!


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

ronragus said:


> Sorry whats the deal with this watch why is it so hot?





RyanD said:


> I haven't had this model, but I owned an Orient Beast with the same movement. It was a steal in the $300 range, so this probably is as well.





Rocat said:


> That watch is such a looker. Figures it'd be back in stock after I used my "fun" money to buy a Weber Performer this afternoon. If I had not, I would have ordered this watch.


If you are looking for the next step up from entry level to a mid-tier diver, this is a compelling watch. It has been dubbed the "Baby Sat" due to its design cues and shared components of the highly regarded Orient Saturation Diver. The watch is built to a very high level for this price point. I have SKX, Monsters, Turtles, Samurai, Makos and Rays. This Orient Triton easily outclasses any of these. Due to its price, it invites comparison to the Seiko Sumo. The Sumo is a definite step up in the Seiko line but feel this Orient surpasses the Sumo in nearly every aspect. The only quibbles I have is the clasp is the same stamped metal with diver extension used on Monster/Turtle/Samurai/Sumo. A machined clasp/hinge would have been more fitting given the overall build quality of the watch.

Put simply, the watch is a steal at $360.

https://www.orientwatchusa.com/product-category/watch-collections/mens-watches/diver/

From the Orient USA site:

_It goes without saying that the Diver watch has always been at the forefront of our collection. From the Mako and Ray to the Pro Saturation Diver and Mako USA, a number of popular and noteworthy models have helped define our Diver line: an assortment of well built, reliable timepieces that punch well above their weight class. We pride ourselves on the fact that they are made for the everyman, from the desk diver to the recreational diver and even the commercial diver. Every year we release a new diver watch, and this year we're excited to unveil the Orient Triton.

The Triton takes design inspiration from a number of classic divers from our collection. The hour markers take after the Ray, while the brushed steel hands are nearly identical to those on the Pro Saturation Diver. Each hour marker is defined by a thick lume plot that's surrounded by polished metal, which allows the dial to be visible in both brightness and in darkness. Additionally, the matte dial allows the hour markers and hands to stand out during the day. The bezel features a matte insert, and rotates unidirectional at 120 clicks. Mirroring other higher-end Orient divers, the Triton boasts a date display as well as a nifty power reserve indicator.

The size of the Triton falls between the Mako and past M-Force watches at 43.4mm wide and 13.6mm thick. It bears the "DIVER'S 200M" stamp on the dial and is compliant with the Japanese Industrial Standard (JIS) for a Class 1 Diver watch, making it suitable for recreational SCUBA diving. It is powered by the Orient caliber 40N5A, the same automatic, hand-winding and hacking movement that runs the Pro Saturation Diver.


Power Reserve: Approximately 40 hours
Crystal: Sapphire with AR Coating
Movement: ORIENT Cal. 40N5A Automatic, Hand-winding and Hacking Mov't
Clasp: Fold-over with Double Push Button Safety
Crown: Screwed-down
Water Resistance: 200m, JIS Class 1 Diver
Case Material: Stainless Steel
Case Diameter: 43.4mm without crown
Case Thickness: 13.6mm
Bezel Material: Stainless Steel
Bezel Function: 120 Click, Unidirectional
Calendar: Date
Band Material: Stainless Steel
Lug Width: 22mm
Warranty Type: 1 Year Orient Watch USA Warranty
_​
Here are a few shots of the Triton Gold (currently $382) that I picked up a few months ago:


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

From the time stamps of online discussions that I can find, it looks like retailers who have had these metal 35th anniversary G-Shocks for sale sell out in a matter of a few hours or less. It's now been 3+ hours since I first saw it this morning, so for people who've placed an order, let's hope Macy's has proper inventory control and also just happens to have the biggest stash of these watches in North America...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Escargot said:


> From the time stamps of online discussions that I can find, it looks like retailers who have had these metal 35th anniversary G-Shocks for sale sell out in a matter of a few hours or less. It's now been 3+ hours since I first saw it this morning, so for people who've placed an order, let's hope Macy's has proper inventory control and also just happens to have the biggest stash of these watches in North America...


Agreed, the big thing has been availability and not price. Fairly certain these are MSRP prices and the inability of buyers finding them in stock has driven up prices above MSRP.

I want one but I'm going to wait until the hype is over and hopefully the prices will come down a bit on the no LE silver version to more normal Casio retail. If you even remotely like the gold version I'd buy it now as it's supposedly a LE and very difficult to find.

I think prices will come down but it may take a while and I'm patient and not in a hurry to own one. I think it's been said that Macyy's is one of If not the largest Casio dealer in the states so their inventory should be as good as anyone's


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

What size is this? No mention on their website.



flypanam said:


> A little late but there's a couple of sweet versions of Electric California's DW03 diver's watch available for a nice price with site-wide discounts plus the code "*MEMORIAL20*"! The watch is rated to 300M, and features a unique high/low tide function, but by far the coolest feature is the _sweep-seconds swiss quartz movement_. The movement ticks at 3 beats per second, which isn't quite as smooth as a Bulova precisionist, but it's the only other readily available and decently priced sweep quartz movement that I know of.
> 
> There's a black version on SS bracelet for $135 after the site-wide discount, and $108 with the code. There's also versions with PVD black case and rubber strap with black or blue bezels for $113 or $90.40 with the code. Plus a bunch of other pretty neat watches (though they seem to be regular non-sweeping quartz) Not bad!
> 
> ...


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

gsilkey said:


> Not a deal
> 
> I once found a page at the Orient USA site listing the various lower end / sport quartz models that aren't part of the main collection. Anyone know if anything like this still exists?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you know what they were calling the line of the model(s) you're looking for? Orient USA makes subtle changes to their website fairly often, but the cached pages are usually still there somehow. For example, if you go to the 
Sports section on their website, you will see no mention of the Sentry line. But if you go to https://www.orientwatchusa.com/shop/mens-watches/ser2g003w0/ you can 
clearly see that it is/was a part of their sport line. My guess is they just remove some models from the site once they have sold all that they had in-stock.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Agreed, the big thing has been availability and not price. Fairly certain these are MSRP prices and the inability of buyers finding them in stock has driven up prices above MSRP.
> 
> I want one but I'm going to wait until the hype is over and hopefully the prices will come down a bit on the no LE silver version to more normal Casio retail. If you even remotely like the gold version I'd buy it now as it's supposedly a LE and very difficult to find.
> 
> I think prices will come down but it may take a while and I'm patient and not in a hurry to own one. I think it's been said that Macyy's is one of If not the largest Casio dealer in the states so their inventory should be as good as anyone's


I'm not sure how much of a price drop the silver will have either below msrp. Allegedly these were very difficult to make due to not being resin. The module is also different, having Bluetooth, and supposedly more expensive to make. I could easily see them just abandoning the line if the demand (and therefore price) drops too low. I have one, and, while nice, I question my saninty in paying $500. $250 is prob more in line. So it's kinda a toss up depending on how much you truly want one. Does Macy's have some 20% off coupon you could use to take $100 off?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hughlysses (Sep 27, 2017)

Got my first deal at TJ Maxx (Sumter, SC) today:

















Actually listed at $40, then $30, but only $18 today. 42mm quartz on a decent NATO strap. I'm a Clemson grad, so the logo on the dial was a plus. They had another 3 or 4 in stock.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

TDKFM said:


> You made the right choice. Now go cook some delicious ribs


|>

I agree. I put it together this morning and did an initial burn without any food to get rid of the grease and other unpleasant things left over from the manufacturing process. I was shocked at how this grill held 500F for so long without any fluctuations. I may get a "Slow and Sear" and a Rotisserie for it down the road. It will look good on the deck next to my two other Weber Grills.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Probably more of a bargain than a smoking deal, but my local Costco (YMMV) has this pair of Casios for $99. With Executive membership and Costco Card rewards that's $96 net + tax. The model numbers are Costco "exclusive" but these are just the EQS800CDB-1AV and W735H-1AVCF. Seems like buying both separately would run about $130, so a modest savings.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

MacInFL said:


> If you are looking for the next step up from entry level to a mid-tier diver, this is a compelling watch. It has been dubbed the "Baby Sat" due to its design cues and shared components of the highly regarded Orient Saturation Diver. The watch is built to a very high level for this price point. I have SKX, Monsters, Turtles, Samurai, Makos and Rays. This Orient Triton easily outclasses any of these. Due to its price, it invites comparison to the Seiko Sumo. The Sumo is a definite step up in the Seiko line but feel this Orient surpasses the Sumo in nearly every aspect. The only quibbles I have is the clasp is the same stamped metal with diver extension used on Monster/Turtle/Samurai/Sumo. A machined clasp/hinge would have been more fitting given the overall build quality of the watch.
> 
> Put simply, the watch is a steal at $360.
> 
> ...


How's the bracelet?


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

bvc2005 said:


> How's the bracelet?


Funny, you would ask. Bracelets seems to be one of those topics that can be rather divisive. Almost as bad as when someone asks innocently, "What is the ideal dress watch"?

Personally, I think it is fairly good quality with solid links/endpieces, better than average sculpting of the links which give a subtle visual dimensional depth. I feel it is in line with the quality of the watch. Definitely better than the Mako/Ray and feel it is superior to the OEM bracelets on Seiko Monster, Turtle, Samurai and Sumo. It has a little heft to it which is I feel is a good thing as it helps to keep the watch stable. Also, if you look closely at the pics, you can see that Orient has done a good job in mating the endpieces to the contours of the lugs and case. Very smooth and precise looking. Bottom line, I have no problems with it at all except for the clasp mentioned earlier. Oh yes, it does use the pin and collar system which I feel is unfairly criticized by some.

Saying all that, I read a review on a blog where the reviewer just ripped it apart as being rattly and that Orient just didn't get it right, again. Either I've drank the kool-aid or simply not the bracelet connoisseur as the reviewer.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Hughlysses said:


> Got my first deal at TJ Maxx (Sumter, SC) today:
> 
> View attachment 13187661
> 
> ...


Dude! Go get me one and mail it to me?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hughlysses (Sep 27, 2017)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Dude! Go get me one and mail it to me?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately I live ~50 miles away; otherwise I'd be glad to do it. Give them a call; maybe they'll ship one to you.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Disneydave said:


> I'm not sure how much of a price drop the silver will have either below msrp. Allegedly these were very difficult to make due to not being resin. The module is also different, having Bluetooth, and supposedly more expensive to make. I could easily see them just abandoning the line if the demand (and therefore price) drops too low. I have one, and, while nice, I question my saninty in paying $500. $250 is prob more in line. So it's kinda a toss up depending on how much you truly want one. Does Macy's have some 20% off coupon you could use to take $100 off?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I hope you're wrong regarding the price drop. Even the $800 Master of G models are often found sub $500 a year or so after introduction, I guess we will see.

I agree that $250-300 is where these should be and if they don't get there I won't be a buyer. I think we will start to see this module in some other squares, it's a nice upgrade to the current modules.

Macy's has offered 20% coupons in the past and these would go a long way in getting me to buy this model. Like I said, I'm patient and can wait awhile.

Glad to hear you like yours.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Recoil Rob said:


> What size is this? No mention on their website.


44mm without crown I believe.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Hughlysses said:


> Got my first deal at TJ Maxx (Sumter, SC) today:
> 
> View attachment 13187661
> 
> ...


I was in Tulsa for work last week. Dropped in to a T.J. Maxx. They had a ton of these for both Oklahoma and Oklahoma State. I'm an Auburn alum and got my nephew one an auburn one for Christmas a few years ago. The nato is pretty decent on them. Fair quality. For $18 you can't really complain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lolo96706 (Apr 8, 2010)

jcombs1 said:


> I hope you're wrong regarding the price drop. Even the $800 Master of G models are often found sub $500 a year or so after introduction, I guess we will see.
> 
> I agree that $250-300 is where these should be and if they don't get there I won't be a buyer. I think we will start to see this module in some other squares, it's a nice upgrade to the current modules.
> 
> ...


My Macys online account automatically applied a coupon that worked for 25percent off. This brought it to 375 before taxes. Also Ebates at Macys is 6percent today.


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

raheelc said:


> Joined in on the Orient madness. Picked up a black Triton. Was confused between the blue and the black, but since I have a Seiko 053 already, went with the black. This will be my first Orient, hoping it's a keeper!


Saw this deal advertised on Instagram. I've been wanting an orient diver for a while. Was thinking of getting a blue Ray II and the all black Nami for about $390 total. What makes the Triton a much better watch? For about the same price should I get the Triton or the 2 watches? I'm a semi new watch guy


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

bbrou33 said:


> Saw this deal advertised on Instagram. I've been wanting an orient diver for a while. Was thinking of getting a blue Ray II and the all black Nami for about $390 total. What makes the Triton a much better watch? For about the same price should I get the Triton or the 2 watches? I'm a semi new watch guy


In terms of Orient watches, I don't have any experience with them. But from everything I've read, the Triton is excellent value for the money. For example, it has a sapphire crystal, as opposed to the Seikos in a similar price range, which have hardlex crystals. As for the other two watches you mentioned, the triton is supposed to be a step up from them quality wise etc.

You could always order all of them and return which ones you don't like 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

Although I own a GShock, I am not their biggest fan due to the looks. The anniversary 5000 looks great. If they don't fall under $300, I won't bite. Thats an awful big asking price just for metal.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock ana-digi g-steel on bracelet, tough solar, 49mm, dual illumination (face + LCD), model GSTS310D-1A, new with tags from watcheshalfprice: *$140*. Next eBay price: $230. Amazon: $275. List: $350.

Casio product page here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-St...Ana-Digi-Silver-Tone-49mm-Watch-/292509777601


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> I hope you're wrong regarding the price drop. Even the $800 Master of G models are often found sub $500 a year or so after introduction, I guess we will see.
> 
> I agree that $250-300 is where these should be and if they don't get there I won't be a buyer. I think we will start to see this module in some other squares, it's a nice upgrade to the current modules.
> 
> ...


I hope I am too. It's a nice watch and I'd consider the black one (tho I think that's LE) if it dropped to that $250 range. I wouldn't buy it again for $500 honestly, now that I think about it. And the people paying $1k, well...

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

Check your ebay messages. 10% app, 8% otherwise ebay bucks until tomorrow at midnight. May be targeted?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Everyone looking at the G-Shock B5000, they're coming out with a resin band option later this month. Price is rumored to be $450. 









More info here - https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-gmw-b5000-1-with-resin-band-and-reverse-lcd/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Cheddar said:


> Check your ebay messages. 10% app, 8% otherwise ebay bucks until tomorrow at midnight. May be targeted?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I missed that. Anyone know how to confirm that your set up to recive emails about eBay bucks promos?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Drewdoog said:


> Although I own a GShock, I am not their biggest fan due to the looks. The anniversary 5000 looks great. If they don't fall under $300, I won't bite. Thats an awful big asking price just for metal.


Not "just for metal". It is solar/atomic with Bluetooth.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

VIDEO of the resin strap B5000 from Topper Jewelers IG feed 

https://streamable.com/i1bzj

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Here's the Tissot Luxury Chonometer I scored from Jomashop based on the friendly bargain posted in this thread. Thanks again to the poster!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks excellent. I missed that post.

IG: @apostalides


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

P415B said:


> VIDEO of the resin strap B5000 from Topper Jewelers IG feed
> 
> https://streamable.com/i1bzj


Topper is a forum sponsor. I have a pre-order in on the next batch of metal B5000 with Topper.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Topper is a forum sponsor. I have a pre-order in on the next batch of metal B5000 with Topper.


Rob & his brother (Russ I believe is his name) are great guys. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

In my opinion the bracelet is the weak spot. I think it is okay at best. Even the SRP turtles have better bracelets and those are so good that people constantly replace them with strapcode.


bvc2005 said:


> How's the bracelet?


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Escargot said:


> From the time stamps of online discussions that I can find, it looks like retailers who have had these metal 35th anniversary G-Shocks for sale sell out in a matter of a few hours or less. It's now been 3+ hours since I first saw it this morning, so for people who've placed an order, let's hope Macy's has proper inventory control and also just happens to have the biggest stash of these watches in North America...


I recently purchased a Citizen GPS watch from Macys.com, and it was shipped directly from Citizen USA. Perhaps they'll do something similar with the G-Shock. I placed an order for the gold one, seeing that it's a limited edition that is supposed to have been discontinued. None of the coupon codes I tried worked, but there's still 6% cashback on eBates.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

** I tried to post this last night but my WiFi was acting up **

If you sign up for Macy's email list you get a 1 time use code for 25% off which can be used on the 35th Anniversary G-Shock. This brings it down to $375 before taxes. Plus get another 6% cash back from eBates.


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

Escargot said:


> Looks like Macy's web site has both the silver and gold 35th anniversary metal G-shocks for $500 and $600, respectively. Scroll through this search results page for g-shocks or sort by price from high to low for easier find: https://www.macys.com/shop/search/Sortby/PRICE_HIGH_TO_LOW?keyword=g-shock


This search doesn't bring up anything for me....


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

Sorry just realised they were geoblokcing me due to the crappy new Aussie GST laws. $500 is tempting. About time the shops got some more stock of the silver ones.


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

A day later and they're still being listed as being available...



Aussiehoudini said:


> Sorry just realised they were geoblokcing me due to the crappy new Aussie GST laws. $500 is tempting. About time the shops got some more stock of the silver ones.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Cheddar said:


> Check your ebay messages. 10% app, 8% otherwise ebay bucks until tomorrow at midnight. May be targeted?


*TERMS AND CONDITIONS *

*What is the Promotion?* 
10% in e.B.a.y. Bucks on every qualifying item when you buy within the latest version of the e.B.a.y Mobile App (the "Promotion")

8% in e.B.a.y Bucks on every qualifying item (the "Promotion").

*Who's eligible?* 
Only invited, registered .e.B.a.y. Bucks participants who receive the promotional offer from .e.B.a.y. in My Messages are eligible. Sorry, no forwarding-the offer is not transferable.

*Promotion details* 
The Promotion starts at .5.:.0.0.A.M. .P.T. on .J.u.n.e. .2., .2.0.1.8. and ends at .1.1.:.5.9.P.M. .P.T. on .J.u.n.e. .3., .2.0.1.8. (the "Promotion Period"). The Promotion applies to any qualifying items purchased during the Promotion Period that meet the minimum purchase requirement. You must activate the offer to qualify.

*Qualifying items exclude all items in the following categories: Classifieds; Business & Industrial, but only for Heavy Equipment within that category; Real Estate; Gift Cards & Coupons, including .e.B.a.y. Gift Cards, Gift Cards, and Digital Gifts within that category; Bullion within the Coins & Paper category; and all categories in Motors, except Parts & Accessories.

Rewards are capped at $100 per transaction and $500 per Earn Period. See .e.B.a.y. Bucks Terms & Conditions for other program restrictions. Purchases must be completed during the Promotion Period and paid for before the Promotion ends. .e.B.a.y. reserves the right to cancel, amend, or revoke the Promotion at any time.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop deal (44mm (bummer), Miyota 8217):









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Here is an interesting find for anyone who prefers smaller watches.

https://m.ebay.com/itm/REVUE-SPORT-...-LIMITED-EDITION-NOS-swiss-made-/222994881718


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Escargot said:


> A day later and they're still being listed as being available...


No longer showing on the search. Must be SOLD OUT now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Rado d star 200

$775 @ ashford

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/rado/R15959103.pid









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

WUS double post.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

On Amazon is the Invicta 9307 for $46.99. It's usually $70 and above. 40mm in size with 20mm bracelet. It has a Ronda 705 movement. For some reason WUS is not letting me attach an image. But it's a Sub clone with a scalloped bezel, not coin edge. I bought one just for the heck of it.

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-9307...TF8&qid=1528057585&sr=8-1&keywords=invicta+93

https://www.invictawatch.com/watche...s-steel-stainless-steel-black-dial-705-quartz


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Topper is a forum sponsor. I have a pre-order in on the next batch of metal B5000 with Topper.





P415B said:


> Rob & his brother (Russ I believe is his name) are great guys.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny timing. I just found out about Topper not long ago as I was looking to buy my first not affordable. I went down to the shop yesterday, and what everyone says is true. The staff couldn't be nicer and more knowledgeable. I didn't meet Rob, but I did meet Russ. I couldn't recommend them any higher!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Drewdoog said:


> Although I own a GShock, I am not their biggest fan due to the looks. The anniversary 5000 looks great. If they don't fall under $300, I won't bite. Thats an awful big asking price just for metal.


To put things in perspective, this uses a more sophisticated module than the JDM all resin GW-5000-1JF, which costs more than $300.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I bought a Hamilton Khaki Field H70555533 a little over a month ago and was so pleased with it (almost all of my watches are quartz) that I decided to spring for another Hamilton automatic. My Khaki Field watch apparently has one of the new H movements rather than the ETA 2824-2, but it has been averaging a gain of only 2 to 2.5 seconds a day. The beat rate is slower but the power reserve is 80 hours.

I found a Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76755135 on sale at Ashford for $528. Not bad for a watch that lists for $1395.00. They actually have two display models for $488 and $499, but with only a 1 year warranty, versus the 2 year for the new watch. I decided to pay a little extra, just in case.







​ https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-aviation/khaki-aviation-pilot-gmt-auto/H76755135.pid?nid=cpg_cat6032&so=68















​


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

hongkongtaipan said:


> I bought a Hamilton Khaki Field H70555533 a little over a month ago and was so pleased with it (almost all of my watches are quartz) that I decided to spring for another Hamilton automatic. My Khaki Field watch apparently has one of the new H movements rather than the ETA 2824-2, but it has been averaging a gain of only 2 to 2.5 seconds a day. The beat rate is slower but the power reserve is 80 hours.
> 
> I found a Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76755135 on sale at Ashford for $528. Not bad for a watch that lists for $1395.00. They actually have two display models for $488 and $499, but with only a 1 year warranty, versus the 2 year for the new watch. I decided to pay a little extra, just in case.
> 
> ...


Wow a Swiss made auto with a GMT feature for $528? That sounds like a hell of a deal. Good score.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

baczajka said:


> Wow! That looks really nice. Need to have one now.


Here is mine. I do not know what I did before without hacking and hand winding. Loving it. And at $117 it is a steal.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Rocat said:


> On Amazon is the Invicta 9307 for $46.99. It's usually $70 and above. 40mm in size with 20mm bracelet. It has a Ronda 705 movement. For some reason WUS is not letting me attach an image. But it's a Sub clone with a scalloped bezel, not coin edge. I bought one just for the heck of it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-9307...TF8&qid=1528057585&sr=8-1&keywords=invicta+93
> 
> https://www.invictawatch.com/watche...s-steel-stainless-steel-black-dial-705-quartz


Its automatic cousin (model 8926) is also on sale for *$60* (eBay: $67):
https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Diver-Collection-Automatic-Silver-Tone/dp/B001E96DHA/










Or in blue (model 9094) for *$64*:
https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Collection-Stainless-Automatic-Bracelet/dp/B0009P66Z4/


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

Escargot said:


> A day later and they're still being listed as being available...


Unfortunately even the drop shipping company I used has now closed due to our new tax laws so it looks like Aussie will no longer be able to get anything shipped here without paying a premium


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

john_s said:


> Wow a Swiss made auto with a GMT feature for $528? That sounds like a hell of a deal. Good score.


Nice score indeed; though such finds happen more than you think. For example, esteemed bargain hunter WTW found the arguably more classically-styled Jazzmaster GMT for 474 quids a few months ago:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=45448497

Not to mention you can get Steinhart GMT models from Gnomon for 550 all day long.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

son2silver said:


> ...
> Not to mention you can get Steinhart GMT models from Gnomon for 550 all day long.


or for less direct from Steinhart. never understood why people would pay premium to buy regular models from gnomon.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

taike said:


> or for less direct from Steinhart. never understood why people would pay premium to buy regular models from gnomon.


I think it has to do with shipping and better support after the sale?


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

wpbmike said:


> Email from Orient:
> 
> Dear Customer,
> 
> ...


So it excludes the actual watch I want. Perfect.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

MrMajestyk said:


> Massdrop deal (44mm (bummer), Miyota 8217):


I just have a thing and dislike watches with that "24 hour" dial that just matches the time zone of the watch. No idea why it bothers me, but no interest in any watch that uses it.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Strmwatch said:


> I think it has to do with shipping and better support after the sale?


Steinhart ships by fedex, gnomon by dhl. both arrive within days. steinhart support is easy and straightforward.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Agreed, Steinhart has great after sales service.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Aussiehoudini said:


> Unfortunately even the drop shipping company I used has now closed due to our new tax laws so it looks like Aussie will no longer be able to get anything shipped here without paying a premium


You've still got some time mate. Try another drop shipper.

Unfortuntaley, we will have to pay not just the additional GST, but also the 'Australia Tax' that means we pay overs for everything.

Terrible for OS purchases. Probably Ok when you sell domesticaly though, since people don't want to pay the increased prices from OS.

Blame Jerry Harvey.

I got this email from Australia Post:

The Australian Government has passed laws which extend the Goods and Services Tax (GST) to low value imports of physical goods.

This change will mean that from 1 July 2018, Australia Post will be required to collect GST from you on items valued at $1,000AUD or less that you ship into Australia using ShopMate, and pay that GST to the Australian Tax Office (ATO). The rate of GST is 10%.

The existing processes to collect GST on imports with values above $1,000AUD will remain the same.

I'm going to jump on a few things things before it kicks in.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Over here in Slovenia we have to pay 22% of VAT on top of the purchase price AND shipping on every item over 20€. Plus customs fees and their "service", which is 10€ for items up to 150€ and 25€ for items over 150€. I kinda wish I had Australian problems ;-)


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

And in even more backward parts of the world math goes even worse:
Price + shipping is first slammed with import custom (yes, you read it right, we pay custom on the shipping).
And then goes VAT on all that (yes, you read it right, we pay tax on the item + tax on shipping + tax on customs).
Crazy but true.


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

Let me top that with a 25% VAT on price+shipping for anything that totals over USD 43, plus carrier handling fees. And domestic business thinks the USD 43 limit is too high and hurting their business! :-D


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Bloody hell.. Slovenia is starting to feel like heaven on Earth compared to this :-D But it still hurt like hell yesterday when I had to pay extra 131 USD on my 480 USD purchase..


----------



## jrsalmon (Mar 29, 2018)

For all you being swindled (well, even more than usual) by govt on taxes:

If someone outside the country ships you a gift with the same value, how does that work?

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Gift has no value, but, if an inspection is done, you may have the item confiscated.
Moreover, if the customs officer opens the package, a value based upon an international code may be established, and you may or may not have to pay taxes. 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

In my country it doesn't matter, customs and tax is the same. Well, not entirely true, there is a limit of 70 euros. 
If the value is under 70 euros and there is no payment for the items = no tax, the assumption being it is something sent by friends and relatives living abroad. Considering the price of watches in reality it doesn't mean anything.

It used to be if the shipment is declared a gift it was automatically classified as no tax but with the rise of shipments from China declared gifts in 99% of cases it is now completely disregarded.


----------



## japc (Feb 23, 2013)

jrsalmon said:


> For all you being swindled (well, even more than usual) by govt on taxes:
> 
> If someone outside the country ships you a gift with the same value, how does that work?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


Well, I got a replacement from Wenger where they declared it as replacement but full value (about 200€) for ensurance and, even after sending the original article invoice and detailing the whole "there was a defective article and this is a replacement where there was no payment involved, also no return because I got to keep and destroy the original article" process there where about 50€ taxes (VAT and little else). There are some differences here: there was no return, the sender was a comercial, not private party and the whole price was declared. I think the sender being a private sender is important and may make it painless but there are plenty of variables, details and some guessing.


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

Over here the limit for gifts is USD 123. But if it's opened and they see it's sent from a commercial party, then it's treated as such.

I actually have the Nodus Retrospect sent to Norway as a gift at this moment. Asked Wes to set the value to USD 95, so hopefully it goes straight thru. If they scan it they'll see it's a watch. If opened they might investigate to challenge the value...


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

japc said:


> Well, I got a replacement from Wenger where they declared it as replacement but full value (about 200€) for ensurance and, even after sending the original article invoice and detailing the whole "there was a defective article and this is a replacement where there was no payment involved, also no return because I got to keep and destroy the original article" process there where about 50€ taxes (VAT and little else). There are some differences here: there was no return, the sender was a comercial, not private party and the whole price was declared. I think the sender being a private sender is important and may make it painless but there are plenty of variables, details and some guessing.


I've heard there's something you can do when returning an article for repair or warranty swap at the post office but this info lacks confirmation.
But in our neck of the woods anything above 22€ gets about 33% on top.
Would like to see some EU wide normalization around this...


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

*duplicate*


----------



## jrsalmon (Mar 29, 2018)

japc said:


> I think the sender being a private sender is important and may make it painless but there are plenty of variables, details and some guessing.


The reason I ask, why not get a WUS buddy to snag the watch and ship your way? Wouldn't that save you a ton?

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Interesting reading everyone's different perspectives and challenges.

I think I'll crawl back in my corner.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop deals :
(I snagged the Mondaine, thought I should have one in the collection, lately I'm getting to many quartz...)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

MrMajestyk said:


> Massdrop deals :
> (I snagged the Mondaine, thought I should have one in the collection, lately I'm getting to many quartz...)
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhh is this mondajn a good deal? Do they pop up frequently?
Limited to 40 units and 41mm 11 thickness
Right up my alley but don't want to buy a watch rn.
But also don't want to be kicking myself in the butt when I can never get one of these again.

What's the consensus on this?


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

I‘m not sure if it‘s a great deal but a good deal. My quick scan showed these are out of production and were above 200$ and I couldn’t find any other stock so ... I added another quartz (I have a thing for gmt and dual time)
oh and with that I added another of many black faces - oh well black is beautiful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

the Apostle said:


> Looks excellent. I missed that post.
> 
> IG: @apostalides


Well it's onsale at Jomashop at the same price again.

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t086-408-11-031-00.html


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

the Apostle said:


> Looks excellent. I missed that post.
> 
> IG: @apostalides


Well it's onsale at Jomashop at the same price again.

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t086-408-11-031-00.html


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Panzera Watches.....Aquamarine models.....starting at $288









https://www.panzera.com.au/product-category/aquamarine-45/


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Mondaine offers jump up almost every month, they have quite a variety of fun variations. Tritium, chrono's, stop2go, auto's, etc.



N.Caffrey said:


> Ohhhh is this mondajn a good deal? Do they pop up frequently?
> Limited to 40 units and 41mm 11 thickness
> Right up my alley but don't want to buy a watch rn.
> But also don't want to be kicking myself in the butt when I can never get one of these again.
> ...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

ShopWorn is currently offering 20% off ALL men's items with code FATHERSDAY. I'll probably end up kicking myself for not getting this one for myself, but the code and Ebates 2.5% cash back puts this Ball Engineer II Ohio at net $507 https://www.shopworn.com/product/ba...ess-steel-automatic-mens-watch-nm1020c-l5jwh/


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

The Roger Dubuis white gold monopusher chrono seems like a good deal at $11,920 after coupon code FATHERSDAY.

They also have an Alpina 7750 auto chrono for $700.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

*I'm late! I'm late!* I slipped down the rabbit hole and spent the weekend at a three day car show fueled by sun, fun, friends and high octane. I didn't forget about the stats though, so let's rev up and peel out!

May saw continued decline in posted deals. Only *194 deals* posted, down 6 from April's total of 200. To date there have been 1,259 deals posted. The average percentage savings in May jumped again, *74.11%*, a healthy 6.83% above April's average of 67.28%.

59 different brands from 45 retailers are reflected here, an increase of seven brands and six retailers from April.

Once again I will not be listing a "largest" and "smallest" deal for each. Instead, if anyone wants to know the statistic for a particular brand, say so and I'll be glad to share it.

Before we get to the statistics, let's remember a few things:


I based these calculations on new and refurbished watches only.
I didn't include used watches or accessories.
I only included deals with links.
Prices include any applicable coupons/rebates that were available at the time, and listed in the post.
The retail price used was either the retail price listed on the selling website, or found on the manufacturer's site.
Currency, if not in USD was converted to USD using Google's currency exchange calculator on the date the deal was posted.
"Largest" and "Smallest" deal is *based solely on the percentage savings from listed retail*. I do not make subjective determinations on the brands perceived value. That is up to you, the reader.

OK, to the numbers!


*Number of Brands:* 59 (+7)
*Brand With Most Deals: *Seiko - 32
*Total of Deal Price:* $75,362.56 (-$31,763.27)
*Total of Retail Price:* $291,081.66 (-$36,273.69)
*Difference:* $215,719.10
*Average Savings:* 74.11%
*Most deals posted by:* BostonCharlie, 65.
*Retailer with most deals:* eBay, 44
*Retailer with most deals not eBay:* Ashford, 25
*Largest Deal:* Invicta I-Force 22948. $47.99/$695 (93.09%) posted by BostonCharlie. https://goo.gl/wccCMm
*Largest Deal Runner Up:* Charmex La Tremola 2646. $225/$1,850 (87.84%) posted by batmansk8. https://goo.gl/KMDXHZ 
*Smallest Deal:* Seiko SRPB11J. $565/$575 (1.74%) posted by BostonCharlie. https://goo.gl/QrnKm4 
*Smallest Deal Runner Up:* Momentum Torpedo Blast 44 Mineral. $89/$99 (10.10%). Posted by BostonCharlie. https://goo.gl/TZsUxd 
*Deals:* 194 (-6)

*Remember: If anyone has a specific brand they'd like to know the stats for, let me know.
*
Past stats:

*April:
*



ManOnTime said:


> *Deals:* 200 (-81)
> *Number of Brands:* 52 (-9)
> *Brand With Most Deals:* Seiko and Casio - 32
> *Total of Deal Price:* $107,125.83 (-$188,871.16)
> ...



*March:
*



ManOnTime said:


> *Deals:* 281 (-20)
> *Number of Brands:* 61
> *Brand With Most Deals:* Seiko - 37
> *Total of Deal Price:* $295,996.99 (+$150,918.89)
> ...




*February:
*



ManOnTime said:


> *Deals:* 301 (+19)
> *Total of Deal Price:* $145,078.10 (+$35,291.98)
> *Total of Retail Price:* $365,810.96 (+$47,550.06)
> *Average Savings:* 60.34% (-5.16%)
> ...




*January:
*



ManOnTime said:


> *Deals:* 282
> *Cost to buy every deal:* $109,786.12
> *Retail cost of every deal:* $318,260.90
> *Average deal savings:* 65.5%
> ...


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

Novi said:


> Let me top that with a 25% VAT on price+shipping for anything that totals over USD 43, plus carrier handling fees. And domestic business thinks the USD 43 limit is too high and hurting their business! :-D


In some countries, you have to pay a bribe to corrupt government officials in addition to all those taxes to get things released from customs. If it's not a time critical thing, somethings just ignoring them will work and they'll eventually release the product.


----------



## WhiteSand (Feb 11, 2010)

Didn't see this posted yet

Aulta Surf has a 20% off fathers day sale with 'Dad' https://aultasurf.com/pages/catalogpage

No experience whatsoever with the brand but the Aquatico looks interested. 41mm dive watch with sapphire and Miyota 8215. The white version is $184USD with the discount.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Certified Watch Store has some nice prices on the Alpina Alpiner automatic. Black dial or silver dial on leather $386.99 with coupon code 'RMNT10'
Black dial on bracelet $429.99 with the coupon code.

There's a rebate site I haven't used yet, RebatesMe.com that offers 6% cash back from Certified, double that of Be Frugal. That would take the leather ones to $363.77 and the bracelet one to $404. And RebatesMe offers $5 for signing up.

This beats even Shopworn's price with the 20% off Father's Day coupon code by about $100.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/catalogsearch/result/index/?dir=asc&order=price&q=Alpiner


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Novi said:


> Let me top that with a 25% VAT on price+shipping for anything that totals over USD 43, plus carrier handling fees. And domestic business thinks the USD 43 limit is too high and hurting their business! :-D


Let me top that with a whopping 42% taxes on anything with value over ~$30. Plus bribes for all the corrupt officials. Go India!


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

phoenix844884 said:


> Let me top that with a whopping 42% taxes on anything with value over ~$30. Plus bribes for all the corrupt officials. Go India!


Yikes!!!!

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Seiko Solar Chrono SSC277 for $150, lowest ever according to Camel.

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Prospe...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00MHAXN5A










Not sure which pic is more accurate


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

WhiteSand said:


> Didn't see this posted yet
> 
> Aulta Surf has a 20% off fathers day sale with 'Dad' https://aultasurf.com/pages/catalogpage
> 
> ...


Going to take a shot at one of these. Might end up being a catch and release but I'm curious about the quality. Thanks OP.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

Joma/eBay Brooklyn Watch Co. Cadman GMT arrived. Definitely worth the $62.50 I paid and then some. Thanks BostonCharlie!


----------



## sevunts (Sep 2, 2017)

Seiko SNA411 for $240 shipped from Singapore

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Anal...&ul_noapp=true&epid=174034155&redirect=mobile


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Victorinox quartz Maverick on bracelet, 100m WR, 43mm at tjx-com for *$140*. I was able to add to cart and it didn't bounce back out, as some experienced w/ OOS tjx items.

Googling around, this looks like model 241602. Mfg. product page here. Amazon: $261. eBay (new listing -- fast-acting flipper?): $206. List: $495.

UPDATE: now out of stock
https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...ss-Made-Maverick-Lg-Bracelet-Watch/1000341235


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

batmansk6 said:


> Going to take a shot at one of these. Might end up being a catch and release but I'm curious about the quality. Thanks OP.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


There's one even cheaper on eBay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Aulta-Surf...882844?hash=item2140d8fbdc:g:VCMAAOSw~Q9bFbNo


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> *Remember: If anyone has a specific brand they'd like to know the stats for, let me know.
> *


Thank again for the work you're doing. I would like to see the stats for Citizen and Seiko, please.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

AK2112 said:


> There's one even cheaper on eBay
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Aulta-Surf...882844?hash=item2140d8fbdc:g:VCMAAOSw~Q9bFbNo


Hell of a price

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Watcheshalfprice eBay store has the Casio MDV-106 for $39.99. Not the cheapest ever, but a good price imo.


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

Someone snagged it.


batmansk6 said:


> Hell of a price
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Sent while taking a selfie


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Seiko Solar Chrono SSC277 for $150, lowest ever according to Camel.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Prospe...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00MHAXN5A
> 
> ...


Looks like different lighting angles


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

BlueSmokeLounge said:


> Joma/eBay Brooklyn Watch Co. Cadman GMT arrived. Definitely worth the $62.50 I paid and then some. Thanks BostonCharlie!
> View attachment 13193545


That's one nice watch. Any idea if it's still on sale or where you bought it?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> ... where you bought it?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


You quoted it: jomashop on ebay


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

taike said:


> You quoted it: jomashop on ebay


Omg haha I'm a little slow today. Thanks 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

batmansk6 said:


> Going to take a shot at one of these. Might end up being a catch and release but I'm curious about the quality. Thanks OP.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


They're surprisingly not bad and fairly solid, but the bezel has more play than I'd like. But it's not the fashion brand quality I thought it was going to be based on the marketing.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Thank again for the work you're doing. I would like to see the stats for Citizen and Seiko, please.


My pleasure.

*Citizen:*

*Number of deals:* 15
*Number of retailers:* 6
*Most frequent retailer:* eBay, followed by Macy's
*Largest deal:* Citizen Eco-Drive A-T Atomic Chronograph BY0106-55H $169.99/$725.00 (76.55%). Posted by BostonCharlie. https://goo.gl/TNfrRE
*Smallest deal:* Citizen World Time A-T AT9010-52E $425/$625 (32%). Posted by Peace N Time. https://goo.gl/t4D5JV

*Seiko:*

*Number of deals:* 32
*Number of retailers:* 15
*Most frequent retailer:* eBay, followed by Shop-Online.watch
*Largest deal:* Seiko Perpetual Calendar SLT081 $49.96/$375.00 (86.68%). Posted by flu. https://goo.gl/YA1vHq
*Smallest deal:* Seiko Blue Lagoon Turtle SRPB11J $565/$575 (1.74%). Posted by BostonCharlie. https://goo.gl/QrnKm4


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> Seiko Solar Chrono SSC277 for $150, lowest ever according to Camel.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Prospe...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00MHAXN5A


I think I can do slightly better. It's on Jomashop for 149.99 through tomorrow: https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-ssc277.html

Plus $5 off with coupon code "*XCLSV5*" brings it to $144.99.

Unfortunately, the price falls just 1 cent short of the $150 threshold for $10 off coupon "*AD10*"


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

For those Canadians on here, I found the Timex fly-back chronograph on sale today on Amazon Canada for $86 CAD. Almost the lowest price it's been ($76). Pretty decent deal since they don't usually go below $125 in Canada.

https://www.amazon.ca/Timex-Intelligent-T2N700ZA-Chronograph-Leather/dp/B0053EXKFK









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sevunts (Sep 2, 2017)

sevunts said:


> Seiko SNA411 for $240 shipped from Singapore
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Anal...&ul_noapp=true&epid=174034155&redirect=mobile


Already gone.


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> That's one nice watch. Any idea if it's still on sale or where you bought it?


I'm a little late with the reply, but in case anyone else wondered the Brooklyn Watch Co. Cadman GMT is still available on Joma's ebay for $62.50 https://tinyurl.com/yaavk9u5







They also have a version with white/orange in place of the red/blue ring for the same price.
Thanks again to BostonCharlie, who originally posted this deal!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Momentum Watches has a free sapphire upgrade available for all their watches (even sale items) using the code SAPPHIRE


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop deal:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> Momentum Watches has a free sapphire upgrade available for all their watches (even sale items) using the code SAPPHIRE


WTH...did it just went up 17$? I see 116$


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Ipse said:


> WTH...did it just went up 17$? I see 116$


It's probably quoting you in CAD and me in USD


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

This one is now $ 169,99 at Massdrop, as they have at least five orders already.



MrMajestyk said:


> Massdrop deal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Any Jomashop coupon better than $10 for a watch priced $229.99?


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Not sure if this is a double post or not (hard to go back too far in the thread), but noticed that Bernhardt is having a sale right now on a few choice models.

25% off the Binnacle Retro, Binnacle World and Binnacle Submersion through June 19. Promo code: SPRING25 
20% off all Le Jour Chronographs. Promo code: LJ-20


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> It's probably quoting you in CAD and me in USD


I wish that was true, but...1USD=1.3CAD :-d

EDIT: Damn, you are right, it must add 17$ for "free shipping" as it did geolocate me .... :roll:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

That Binnacle world for $284 after discount is a great $


TheJohnP said:


> Not sure if this is a double post or not (hard to go back too far in the thread), but noticed that Bernhardt is having a sale right now on a few choice models.
> 
> 25% off the Binnacle Retro, Binnacle World and Binnacle Submersion through June 19. Promo code: SPRING25
> 20% off all Le Jour Chronographs. Promo code: LJ-20


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Double post


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

I stumbled upon this:

View attachment 13196979


Miyota 9015
Sapphire Glass
Comes in 5 different colors

And only a little over 100$

https://www..........s.com/item/NAK...1ef6-4e1f-b6a1-5ff5e1e96add&priceBeautifyAB=0

(AliXpress)


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

***NOT A DEAL***
Just wanted to show off the Macy's FMJ that came in. Thanks to the OP for the heads up. 

























The only think that disappoints me about this watch is the packaging - no 35th Anniversary labeling at all. ☹ Otherwise a very handsome piece...maybe too nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> That Binnacle world for $284 after discount is a great $
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Agree. World time watches are hard to find, period; and Fred Amos offers the best customer service among microbrands.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

https://m.macys.com/shop/product/ci...D=LINKSHARE&cm_mmc=LINKSHARE-_-5-_-63-_-MP563

Real nice Citizen. $210 at Macy's. $262.50 on Amazon.


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

Not a deal

but there is finally a good YouTube review of the Zelos bronze mako with meteorite dial.
A word of warning: if you were on the fence before, this review may convince you to buy the watch. I'm certainly more excited about the one I'm waiting for.

It is $569 till June 15 then going up to around 1k.

YOUTUBE LINK

LINK TO THE WATCH


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

son2silver said:


> Agree. World time watches are hard to find, period; and Fred Amos offers the best customer service among microbrands.


Other than the internal rotating bezel, can someone explain to me how this watch is a real "world time" when it only has a 9015 movement? Not trying to be argumentative, perhaps I'm just not understanding the concept of what is being referred to as a "world time" watch here when it doesn't even have a 24 hour movement, like an ETA 2893, for example.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Ebay 20% site wide with code PICKDADSGIFT valid on 6/6/18.

Ebay 20%

Terms & Conditions:

This Coupon is a 20% discount off a minimum purchase of $50, valid from 7:00 AM PT June 6, 2018 until 7:00 PM PT on June 6, 2018. Discount applies to the purchase price (excluding shipping, handling, and taxes) of eligible items on eBay. com, cafr.ebay. ca and ebay. ca, and will be capped at a maximum value of $100. *Eligible items exclude warranties and protection plans, as well as items from the Coins & Paper Money, Gift Cards & Coupons, and Real Estate categories.

Coupon must be used within a single transaction (and can include multiple eligible items), while supplies last. Max one-time use. Only eBay users registered with an address located in the United States, Canada, Latin America or the Caribbean are eligible for the Coupon. Valid only for purchases from ebay. com, cafr.ebay. ca and ebay. ca. Any unused difference between the discount amount, as shown on the Coupon, and the purchase price of an item(s) in a single transaction (or cart) will be forfeited.

Coupon is subject to U.S. laws, void where prohibited, not redeemable for cash, has no face value, and cannot be combined with any other Coupon, or when paying with PayPal Credit Easy Payments or Gift Cards. eBay may cancel, amend, or revoke the Coupon at any time.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> Other than the internal rotating bezel, can someone explain to me how this watch is a real "world time" when it only has a 9015 movement? Not trying to be argumentative, perhaps I'm just not understanding the concept of what is being referred to as a "world time" watch here when it doesn't even have a 24 hour movement, like an ETA 2893, for example.


You're right that other than the worldtime bezel, it's a basic three hander. So the Berndhardt won't excite any purists. But the bezel IS the point. As someone who needs to keep track of multiple time zones for work, I find the end product much more useful than dual time zone ETA 2893s, which don't qualify as true world time either.

More on world time vs dual time zone watches: https://monochrome-watches.com/tech...-watches-world-timer-gmt-multiple-time-zones/


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm helpless against an Ebay 20% coupon.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Osteoman said:


> https://m.macys.com/shop/product/ci...D=LINKSHARE&cm_mmc=LINKSHARE-_-5-_-63-_-MP563
> 
> Real nice Citizen. $210 at Macy's. $262.50 on Amazon.


Showing me $170 with SUMMER offer.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Auspaul (Jun 5, 2013)

Exer said:


> I stumbled upon this:
> 
> View attachment 13196979
> 
> ...


Wow they make a copy of a Citizen I have https://www..........s.com/item/NAK...8067fc9&transAbTest=ae803_1&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

AceRimmer said:


> I'm helpless against an Ebay 20% coupon.


Can anyone share some good watch deals on eBay?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

Drat, nothing for Europe then.


Peace N Time said:


> Ebay 20% site wide with code PICKDADSGIFT valid on 6/6/18.
> 
> Ebay 20%
> 
> ...


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Peace N Time said:


> Ebay 20% site wide with code PICKDADSGIFT valid on 6/6/18.
> 
> Ebay 20%
> 
> ...


Finally!!!

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

son2silver said:


> You're right that other than the worldtime bezel, it's a basic three hander. So the Berndhardt won't excite any purists. But the bezel IS the point. As someone who needs to keep track of multiple time zones for work, I find the end product much more useful than dual time zone ETA 2893s, which don't qualify as true world time either.
> 
> More on world time vs dual time zone watches: https://monochrome-watches.com/tech...-watches-world-timer-gmt-multiple-time-zones/


A true world time watch only needs to be set once ever (except for daylight savings). Orient makes one of the best inexpensive automatic world time watches.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop update:









Was thinking to cancel the Mondaine for the Glycine ... but nah all good, keep calm and look away

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Peace N Time said:


> Ebay 20% site wide with code PICKDADSGIFT valid on 6/6/18.
> 
> Ebay 20%
> 
> ...


This code is not working for me on an Orient Ray II.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

baczajka said:


> This code is not working for me on an Orient Ray II.


Oh now I see. 7am PT. I will hang in there.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

fandi said:


> Can anyone share some good watch deals on eBay?
> Thanks a lot.


Sure. Easy. Find something you like and take 20% off today. https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0606/66165.html?afepn=5337259887&rmvSB=true&rmvSB=true


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Jomashop has the SKX007K1 and SNK009K1 for $133 and change with eBay code.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152966004065

Seiko SNZH57 Firfty Five Fathoms for $100
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/312063749499

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Seiko second gen orange/black monster (SRP315) on bracelet for $190 after coupon: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-5-SP...306864&hash=item5d7d28a458:g:72AAAOSwJRZagq9R


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

BlueSmokeLounge said:


> I'm a little late with the reply, but in case anyone else wondered the Brooklyn Watch Co. Cadman GMT is still available on Joma's ebay for $62.50 https://tinyurl.com/yaavk9u5
> View attachment 13195209
> 
> They also have a version with white/orange in place of the red/blue ring for the same price.
> Thanks again to BostonCharlie, who originally posted this deal!


This seemed to generate some discussion and it's now $50 with the eBay code

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Peace N Time said:


> Ebay 20% site wide with code PICKDADSGIFT valid on 6/6/18.
> 
> Ebay 20%
> 
> ...


Thanks. Max $100 discount = $500 max.

Went to $477 ($381 after discount) to get 2 Seiko on my short list:

SKX011 orange dial
SRP481 mini Snow Monster

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

batmansk6 said:


> This seemed to generate some discussion and it's now $50 with the eBay code
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


That's where I'm going. Was already clinging to the edge, but the extra code tipped me over.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Peace N Time said:


> Ebay 20% site wide with code PICKDADSGIFT valid on 6/6/18.
> 
> Ebay 20%
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up! My Turtle collection is now complete.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

mannal said:


> Thanks for the heads up! My Turtle collection is now complete.
> 
> View attachment 13198739


Saw a new PADI mini-turtle that was really tempting. Congrats! Yours looks great!


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

Nice Deal on a Glycine Airman DC-4 with the 20% comes to $442, but says it's new without tags

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...m=372312764172&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

Sorry double post


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

fandi said:


> Can anyone share some good watch deals on eBay?
> Thanks a lot.


I've seen some pretty good prices on the SRBP99. Damn fine watch with a 20% discount.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> This seemed to generate some discussion and it's now $50 with the eBay code
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Ended up buying this now too haha. Got the white and orange model because it reminds me of the Omega Seamaster planet ocean's orange. Surprisingly shipping to Canada ended up being around $100CAD after duties and shipping so not too bad. Only this forum would make me buy 2 watches within 48 hours...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mannal said:


> Thanks for the heads up! My Turtle collection is now complete.
> 
> View attachment 13198739


Until the next 20% code, that is. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Does anyone know who covers the 20% discount? I assume that it is eBay and not the seller. I may change a few actively auctions to buy it now in hopes of enticing buyers without taking a hit.

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

karlito said:


> Does anyone know who covers the 20% discount? I assume that it is eBay and not the seller. I may change a few actively auctions to buy it now in hopes of enticing buyers without taking a hit.
> 
> sent from your mamma's house


eBay covers it


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

karlito said:


> Does anyone know who covers the 20% discount? I assume that it is eBay and not the seller. I may change a few actively auctions to buy it now in hopes of enticing buyers without taking a hit.


Ebay covers it. Unlike other sellers, I actively LOWER prices when Ebay has a coupon. I like giving people a good deal.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

CreationWatches eBay store is again offering Orient Star Seeker GMT for $411 or *$329 after 20% coupon*. Compare to ~$700 at other sites or even at F29.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Star-Automatic-GMT-SDJ00002W0-Mens-Watch/282987583472?epid=1564807050&hash=item41e35fd7f0:g:7dsAAOSw~BhbDmzh

True GMT auto movement that tracks 3 time zones, sapphire crystal, solid end links etc etc. The last time I posted on another 20% off eBay day the deal was popular.

Black dial version is also available for $455 or $364 after coupon.

Video review from Marc of Long Island Watches:


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

N8G said:


> Showing me $170 with SUMMER offer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I didn't realize it stacked. Good job!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

son2silver said:


> CreationWatches eBay store is again offering Orient Star Seeker GMT for $411 or *$329 after 20% coupon*. Compare to ~$700 at other sites or even at F29.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Star-Automatic-GMT-SDJ00002W0-Mens-Watch/282987583472?epid=1564807050&hash=item41e35fd7f0:g:7dsAAOSw~BhbDmzh
> 
> True GMT auto movement that tracks 3 time zones, sapphire crystal, solid end links etc etc. The last time I posted on another 20% off eBay day the deal was popular.
> ...


I bought this watch last time. It's very nice. Note some people would not call it a "true" GMT: The 24-hour hand is independently operable (like watches with an ETA 2893), rather than the hour hand (like the Rolex Explorer II or the Alpina Alpiner GMT). In other words, it makes it easier to track a second time zone if you're staying put and someone else is travelling, than if you're traveling and you want to track your home time zone.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Ball Fireman Enterprise. MSRP $~1k, *$590 *after $100 coupon. Joma, $770.
100m WR, 40mm; tritium tubes.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Ba...021902?hash=item23a27e000e:g:oMcAAOSwY19ajj7S








Someone buy it before I do.

White for $60 more:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Ba...344610&hash=item25f65a426d:g:9PIAAOSwUQlapzx0


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

karlito said:


> Does anyone know who covers the 20% discount? I assume that it is eBay and not the seller. I may change a few actively auctions to buy it now in hopes of enticing buyers without taking a hit.
> 
> sent from your mamma's house


Does anyone know if the 20% applies only to Buy It Now or does it apply to auction items as well? If so, how do you know that a particular auction item is eligible before bidding?


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

afaik all items, ebay sitewide, except the coins coupons and real estate, are included.
all buy it now, best offer and acutions should apply

i think as far as its in your CART for one single transaction, youre good to go



Bruce R said:


> Does anyone know if the 20% applies only to Buy It Now or does it apply to auction items as well? If so, how do you know that a particular auction item is eligible before bidding?


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Bruce R said:


> Does anyone know if the 20% applies only to Buy It Now or does it apply to auction items as well? If so, how do you know that a particular auction item is eligible before bidding?


I believe it applies to any payments you make today. So if you win an auction today and make a payment, I think it should apply.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Bruce R said:


> Does anyone know if the 20% applies only to Buy It Now or does it apply to auction items as well? If so, how do you know that a particular auction item is eligible before bidding?


It should apply to auctions, but you have to _pay for your item before 7:00 p.m. Pacific Time_. So if you're lucky enough to win, and pay, before that time, it should work.
https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0606/66165.html


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Just got a NIB Melbourne Watch Company Portsea Classic in blue from ebay for $168 shipped.

Always wanted one of their watches but never pulled the trigger. Thanks OP!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Just got a NIB Melbourne Watch Company Portsea Classic in blue from ebay for $168 shipped.
> 
> Always wanted one of their watches but never pulled the trigger. Thanks OP!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Lucky!

I know this is off topic, but when eBay gives 20% discounts I feel like there are no rules... (sorry overseas folks-- 7 p.m. pacific time is only 8 hours away!)

Anyway, for about the same money, would you bargain hunters choose the PADI Turtle or the Blue Samurai?
EDIT: Found another thread about it. No need to clutter up the bargains thread answering my question.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Perdendosi said:


> Wow! Lucky!
> 
> I know this is off topic, but when eBay gives 20% discounts I feel like there are no rules... (sorry overseas folks-- 7 p.m. pacific time is only 8 hours away!)
> 
> Anyway, for about the same money, would you bargain hunters choose the PADI Turtle or the Blue Samurai?


Having experienced this exact scenario, I went with the turtle. I have other turtles and samurais. The turtle fits my wrist better (6.65).


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

So is there a work-around to re-use an ebay promo code? I already used it to replace an appliance, but would like to use of it again for a watch purchase.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

TheSanDiegan said:


> So is there a work-around to re-use an ebay promo code? I already used it to replace an appliance, but would like to use of it again for a watch purchase.


Try logging out and using "Guest" checkout. Might work.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Is eBay the best place rigt now to pick up a blue baby turtle?


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

This is so unfair; Europeans always get left behind...
When will it be our turn


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

TheSanDiegan said:


> So is there a work-around to re-use an ebay promo code? I already used it to replace an appliance, but would like to use of it again for a watch purchase.


Do you have a spouse? I'm in the process of using my wife's eBay account.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Try logging out and using "Guest" checkout. Might work.


Should work as Guest checkout, just tried it with code.


----------



## DaveSignal (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you so much for this eBay heads up! I just got a new Oris Williams at a fantastic price! With the extra $100 off, I feel like I stole it!


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

I have $200 I'm ebay GCs and could get $100 off $500, so essentially a $500 watch for $200, yet I can't find anything to buy. What's wrong with me?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Exer said:


> This is so unfair; Europeans always get left behind...
> When will it be our turn


And this is the EXACT moment the passengers of the Mayflower had in mind!


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

JimWharton said:


> That's where I'm going. Was already clinging to the edge, but the extra code tipped me over.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


With a $50 price tag AND a 30 day return policy, had to pull the trigger myself.
I got the blue dial version with the white/orange ring.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Try logging out and using "Guest" checkout. Might work.


I've tried this in the past, and even if you manage to get it to go through checkout, as I've once managed to do, in my experience the credit card never gets charged and the order never ships.... I'm not exactly sure how they would follow up with you if you're checking out as guest, because there is no place to enter an email address or any contact information... At least, that's been my experience. If anybody has any more information on this I'm sure be beneficial for everybody on this thread.....

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Just picked one of these up with the eBay code which makes it a killer deal. Thanks, BC.



BostonCharlie said:


> G-Shock ana-digi g-steel on bracelet, tough solar, 49mm, dual illumination (face + LCD), model GSTS310D-1A, new with tags from watcheshalfprice: *$140*. Next eBay price: $230. Amazon: $275. List: $350.
> 
> Casio product page here.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-St...Ana-Digi-Silver-Tone-49mm-Watch-/292509777601


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

capisce1987 said:


> I've tried this in the past, and even if you manage to get it to go through checkout, as I've once managed to do, in my experience the credit card never gets charged and the order never ships.... I'm not exactly sure how they would follow up with you if you're checking out as guest, because there is no place to enter an email address or any contact information... At least, that's been my experience. If anybody has any more information on this I'm sure be beneficial for everybody on this thread.....
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I've done it many times. You check out with PayPal as usual. You'll get emails with order updates.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Anyone have any recommendations for a g-shock watch off ebay to pick up with the code? Looking for one of the square shaped ones, and I'm a g-shock noob. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

capisce1987 said:


> I've tried this in the past, and even if you manage to get it to go through checkout, as I've once managed to do, in my experience the credit card never gets charged and the order never ships.... I'm not exactly sure how they would follow up with you if you're checking out as guest, because there is no place to enter an email address or any contact information... At least, that's been my experience. If anybody has any more information on this I'm sure be beneficial for everybody on this thread.....
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


You will still have to enter your contact info, email, and phone during Ebay guest checkout. Purchasing with Paypal, they will email a payment receipt as well.

Done this several times with no hiccups.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

raheelc said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for a g-shock watch off ebay to pick up with the code? Looking for one of the square shaped ones, and I'm a g-shock noob.


GW-M5610 comes is several colorways. Pick the one that looks best.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> GW-M5610 comes is several colorways. Pick the one that looks best.


Thanks! I was considering the gw-m5610bc-1jf

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

rinsk21 said:


> Just picked one of these up with the eBay code which makes it a killer deal. Thanks, BC.


not shipping in canada goddammit


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

If you spend any time in or around the ocean the GLX-5600 is awesome; Moonphase and Tide Info at a glance:









Jomashop via EBay has it for $68 or $54 after the discount code...


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

rinsk21 said:


> Just picked one of these up with the eBay code which makes it a killer deal. Thanks, BC.


OMG that is a steal for g-steel . Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

Shout-out to user Escargot for going to TJ Maxx and getting this Filson GMT for $158 shipped to me! Feels very solid, comfortable to wear, and the GMT function might actually be useful 









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Friendly PSA:

Make sure you're not just "chasing the deal" like so many of us have done. 

20% off is a nice deal...but at the same time, don't feel like you HAVE to buy something because of it.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Strmwatch said:


> Friendly PSA:
> 
> Make sure you're not just "chasing the deal" like so many of us have done.
> 
> 20% off is a nice deal...but at the same time, don't feel like you HAVE to buy something because of it.


Too late my friend

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Damn I love these eBay coupons. I find them best used for expensive OEM straps and bracelets.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I wish sellers would respond quicker to best offers.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Code: dads20
Watch Bands & Straps | Leather, Nylon, Vintage Watch Straps | BandRBands


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Strmwatch said:


> Friendly PSA:
> 
> Make sure you're not just "chasing the deal" like so many of us have done.
> 
> 20% off is a nice deal...but at the same time, don't feel like you HAVE to buy something because of it.


I think you're in the wrong thread...


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Strmwatch said:


> Friendly PSA:
> 
> Make sure you're not just "chasing the deal" like so many of us have done.
> 
> 20% off is a nice deal...but at the same time, don't feel like you HAVE to buy something because of it.


Too late...I always fall for that 20%...even for 15%. I'm a cheapskate.


----------



## maxfreakout (May 11, 2018)

The Decision was 50% (Chasing the Deal) + 50% (20%OFF, Bro!) = SARB017 -$97.80 I can live with those numbers well past 7pm PST . . .


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Well, I didn’t get a watch... but I picked up a new iPad Pro 10.5” with the eBay coupon for $399 to enhance my WUS browsing. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Anyone adding on ebates to their eBay purchase? 2%?


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Just picked up the Casio G-shock GW-M5610BC-1JF with Combi-bracelet for $140 from ebay with the 20% off code. Also used ebates, but not sure how much cash back I'll get with them (just said up to 8%). Great price for the watch, everywhere else I was checking, the price was hovering around $200.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think Ebates gives cash back for watches purchased on eBay. Only certain product categories qualify.









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

it does. but not at the moment. i think they carefully follow other ebay promos so when there is stacking possible for us, they just drop the jewelery and watches category out of it. 
but it oscilates between 1 nad 2 percent cashback all the time. sometimes zero, sometimes more...



batmansk6 said:


> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think Ebates gives cash back for watches purchased on eBay. Only certain product categories qualify.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

mikksteel said:


> If you spend any time in or around the ocean the GLX-5600 is awesome; Moonphase and Tide Info at a glance:
> 
> View attachment 13199663
> 
> ...


Man, I'd left this thread for a reason. Now I'm back for a week and I'm two watches down. I have a classic square G-Shock, but had never seen the tide indicator before. Me buying this watch is as inevitable as the tides themselves.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

JimWharton said:


> Man, I'd left this thread for a reason. Now I'm back for a week and I'm two watches down. I have a classic square G-Shock, but had never seen the tide indicator before. Me buying this watch is as inevitable as the tides themselves.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I love mine! Wore it to the beach just last weekend:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

JimWharton said:


> Man, I'd left this thread for a reason. Now I'm back for a week and I'm two watches down. I have a classic square G-Shock, but had never seen the tide indicator before. Me buying this watch is as inevitable as the tides themselves.


Tides in Seattle are mixed tides, tough for a G-Shock to predict.

https://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/noaatidepredictions.html?id=9447130&legacy=1


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

feltharg said:


> it does. but not at the moment. i think they carefully follow other ebay promos so when there is stacking possible for us, they just drop the jewelery and watches category out of it.
> but it oscilates between 1 nad 2 percent cashback all the time. sometimes zero, sometimes more...


Have gotten a few bucks from eBates in the past on watches.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Tides in Seattle are mixed tides, tough for a G-Shock to predict.
> 
> https://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/noaatidepredictions.html?id=9447130&legacy=1


Well, yeah, it won't give you height of tide, just the interval between high and low and whether it's ebbing or flooding.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

feltharg said:


> it does. but not at the moment. i think they carefully follow other ebay promos so when there is stacking possible for us, they just drop the jewelery and watches category out of it.
> but it oscilates between 1 nad 2 percent cashback all the time. sometimes zero, sometimes more...


Bastards

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

If any of you have a Chase Freedom credit card, remember PayPal is currently a 5% bonus category. I've maxed out my rewards for this quarter, but maybe you haven't! That 5% would go great with the 20% off code.

And here's a deal, silver dial Tissot Visodate for $281 with eBay code.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183155924822
Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey guys, B & R Bands is running a Father's Day Sale giving 20% off the entire website.
Coupon code: dads20 through Monday. Watch Bands & Straps | Leather, Nylon, Vintage Watch Straps | BandRBands


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Strmwatch said:


> Friendly PSA:
> 
> Make sure you're not just "chasing the deal" like so many of us have done.
> 
> 20% off is a nice deal...but at the same time, don't feel like you HAVE to buy something because of it.


Yup, I caved too. The $200 Ebay GC and the sale was more than I could take. Got a cool looking Baume and Mercier I've never even looked at before....


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

The ebay coupon puts a lot of watches into the good deal category. The ones that move me are the $400-$600 Seikos. You can snag a SARX037 or SARX041 for under $500 or a SRPC93 'Save the Ocean' Samurai for about $430.









This Mido Multifort Chrono is 44mm and wears every bit of it but it's freakin' awesome and unbelievable at net $599


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

justin86 said:


> If any of you have a Chase Freedom credit card, remember PayPal is currently a 5% bonus category. I've maxed out my rewards for this quarter, but maybe you haven't! That 5% would go great with the 20% off code.
> 
> And here's a deal, silver dial Tissot Visodate for $281 with eBay code.
> 
> ...


Dam! Wish I had known about this before I bought my g-shock

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

another victim to seiko and ebay 20% off


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

another victim to seiko and ebay 20% off
View attachment 13200207


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Could not resist the eBay 20. Picked up a blumo for under 350. 








https://m.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-Prospe...768932?hash=item2392530224:g:zTQAAOSwMYxaApcX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Tides in Seattle are mixed tides, tough for a G-Shock to predict.
> 
> https://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/noaatidepredictions.html?id=9447130&legacy=1


Did I just get ocean-splained?!

Accuracy isn't really the point for me. At this stage in my career I'm at a desk or in meetings surrounded by things that tell time, too, so who needs a watch at all?

It's really about having the tides "on my wrist."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Great deal on that.


cairoanan said:


> Could not resist the eBay 20. Picked up a blumo for under 350.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Chasing the deal? Maybe. 
A watch that I've wanted since it was announced? For sure. 
I couldn't turn down a Chronoris at $675 with coupon.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Peace N Time said:


> You will still have to enter your contact info, email, and phone during Ebay guest checkout. Purchasing with Paypal, they will email a payment receipt as well.
> 
> Done this several times with no hiccups.


I stand corrected, I'm not sure what I did wrong in the past, but it works perfectly. Thanks for pointing this out.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

phew, luckily the coupon is over now. at least im not tempted with the guest checkout anymore.

i had some lousy chinese straps in my cart, added a best offer lens for my camera and topped it up with the 166 usd joma skx007. total was 500.25 plus shippings... weirdly enough the discount was only 99 something bucks but whatever 

way to go, ebay 

EDIT- also earned 4.99 USD in ebay bucks


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

I have it. Its so cool !


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Wallet safe...I managed to debate so long which Vostok sailboat case I want...that the coupon expired. For the first time in a while, eBay did not extend it.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

beefyt said:


> Chasing the deal? Maybe.
> A watch that I've wanted since it was announced? For sure.
> I couldn't turn down a Chronoris at $675 with coupon.


Nice score! New or used?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just snatched the Seiko SBEP001 Lowercase using the eBay 20% off code. I'm a sucker for a bargain.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

From slickdeals:
Ashford has Swiss Made Calvin Klein Men's Formality Chronograph Watch w/ Leather Strap (K4M271C3 or K4M271C6) for $115 - $46 w/ promotion code SDFORMAL69 = $69. Shipping is free.

https://www.ashford.com/us/cat2950565.cid


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Nice score! New or used?


"almost new, worn a handful of times" - pics look nice enough, but I expect all sorts of smegma at that price.


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

Ended up getting a best offer accepted on a Scurfa with the ebay offer. Turned into a decent deal for a vacation watch.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Ipse said:


> Wallet safe...I managed to debate so long which Vostok sailboat case I want...that the coupon expired. For the first time in a while, eBay did not extend it.


I saw the code earlier today, forgot about it, and remembered exactly 5 minutes after it expired. Oh well, there's always next time!


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

Snagged a Seiko Tuna SBBN035 w/ warranty card dated 4/2018 + a hirsch rubber extreme ($85 strap) with the eBay discount. Came to $525 total with shipping. Pretty happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

mannal said:


> Thanks for the heads up! My Turtle collection is now complete.
> 
> View attachment 13198739


Could you tell us more details pls? Seller, final price, etc. Thanks mate !

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mike0023 (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks to that 20% eBay discount...I have a new Staib mesh Diver bracelet on the way for 30EU cheaper than it would've been.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

I wish I could use a 20% discount code from time to time too. But the damn thing never works over here...


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

Thank you to the folks that made me aware of the eBay coupon. I snagged a SARB065 for $360.


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

I resisted the urge for the eBay discount. Had I exercised it, there wouldn't be much marital bliss in the homefront.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

MissileExpert said:


> I resisted the urge for the eBay discount. Had I exercised it, there wouldn't be much marital bliss in the homefront.


Now there's a smart man!


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop with new Oris Aquis









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

Ebay 10% off with PERFECT10 only from certain sellers. Now until June 10 11:59 pm PT. Jomashop is participating, but i didn't look through the entire list of stores. Maybe something there, but i checked out as guest A LOT yesterday so i'll take today off.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

guyinwatch said:


> Ebay 10% off with PERFECT10 only from certain sellers. Now until June 10 11:59 pm PT. Jomashop is participating, but i didn't look through the entire list of stores. Maybe something there, but i checked out as guest A LOT yesterday so i'll take today off.


The now expired 20% code overrode that 10% discount which was nice. I was sorely tempted by many watches but I resisted.


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

My sole watch purchase yesterday was a new open heart cocktail time SSA359 for $191. It's already out for delivery today, which is pretty nice.








Owning this Eterna makes the Seiko pretty pointless but I'll be the first to admit that I have a problem. 
Is there a different color strap that would work on the Seiko?


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> My sole watch purchase yesterday was a new open heart cocktail time SSA359 for $191. It's already out for delivery today, which is pretty nice.
> View attachment 13201335
> 
> 
> ...


Love that Eterna! Any idea what model number it is, or what the watch name is? TIA

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

capisce1987 said:


> Love that Eterna! Any idea what model number it is, or what the watch name is? TIA
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I believe that's the Vaughan: Eterna Vaughan Big Date Men's Watch Model: 7630.41.50.1186


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> My sole watch purchase yesterday was a new open heart cocktail time SSA359 for $191. It's already out for delivery today, which is pretty nice.
> View attachment 13201335
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a sucker for tan straps on black dial watches. Something like this - with or without contrasting stitching.








Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

It is the wonderful Eterna Vaughan. It looks good in pictures but 10x better in real life. It has a beautiful in house movement - which is (or was) the world's thinnest big date automatic. The dial is domed with a stunning Sunray pattern and the minute and second hands are curved to follow its shape. This model was about $1k during Eterna-mania and if you keep your eyes open you may still find one for around that.


----------



## RolandDelacroix (Jul 27, 2017)

Grabbed an Orient Mako II blue for $115 shipped, but looking at your guys hauls maybe I should have aimed higher. Gotta make a shopping list for next time....


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

NOT A DEAL

I finally grabbed myself an Ecozilla yesterday, after wanting one for 6+ years. Got the watch new, titanium adapters and a bracelet for $238.10 with the discount code. Very happy.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> It is the wonderful Eterna Vaughan. It looks good in pictures but 10x better in real life. It has a beautiful in house movement - which is (or was) the world's thinnest big date automatic. The dial is domed with a stunning Sunray pattern and the minute and second hands are curved to follow its shape. This model was about $1k during Eterna-mania and if you keep your eyes open you may still find one for around that.


recently, there was one on the sales forum for a great price but it had a broken date wheel quickset mechanism. I considered buying it so I contact Eterna about buying a replacement part (which I'm sure would have been a fortune considering the in-house curved movement) but they will not sell a part to me because they do not have any authorized distributors in the USA. They won't even sell it to a certified watch repair specialist. I asked if I could send the watch to them to repair there, sure....... but they won't ship it back. I suppose I could ship it there, have them do the repair, contact a shipping company to pick it up from them, and ship it back to me.

I'm not impressed with Eterna's customer service, they didn't really seem to care that a customer needed to get one of their watches fixed. No solutions were offered by them. How hard is it to ship a 10 gram date wheel overseas?


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

It's here!


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

That looks really good and dang that was fast.


----------



## jalisco (Mar 21, 2012)

jalisco said:


> Copy from other forum
> 
> Xiaomi Ciga with coupon XMWATCH2614 is 180$ in https://www.gearbest.com/mechanical-watches/pp_1826218.html


Now $167, final price because coupon doesn't work


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> recently, there was one on the sales forum for a great price but it had a broken date wheel quickset mechanism. I considered buying it so I contact Eterna about buying a replacement part (which I'm sure would have been a fortune considering the in-house curved movement) but they will not sell a part to me because they do not have any authorized distributors in the USA. They won't even sell it to a certified watch repair specialist. I asked if I could send the watch to them to repair there, sure....... but they won't ship it back. I suppose I could ship it there, have them do the repair, contact a shipping company to pick it up from them, and ship it back to me.
> 
> I'm not impressed with Eterna's customer service, they didn't really seem to care that a customer needed to get one of their watches fixed. No solutions were offered by them. How hard is it to ship a 10 gram date wheel overseas?


Dang. No Eternas with anything other than the SW200 in it, I guess. Noted.

"I bought it in Geneva while on holiday. If you won't stand by your product when an American buys it, you should tell your distributors to check passports first." :-d


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Bought yesterday for 167,89 at GB, after being pointed that way on this Forum, thanks! Now have some days to wonder what strap I'll put on it.



jalisco said:


> Now $167, final price because coupon doesn't work


----------



## mikescanlan (May 4, 2017)

Gemnation has some pretty good prices on a few FC's for Father's Day. The one pictured is listed for $259.


----------



## mikescanlan (May 4, 2017)

Gemnation has some pretty good prices on a few FC's for Father's Day. http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Fathers-Day-Sales-Event/watches.html

The one pictured is listed for $259.

View attachment 13201969


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

NOT A DEAL

I purchased a GW-5000-1JF for about $230 using the eBay coupon. I have a gold full metal square arriving from Macy’s today, but I’m not sure that is going to displace the need for a resin square G-Shock.


----------



## 0elcid0 (Nov 19, 2016)

Orient Triton in Creationwatches, 317$.
http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...ncy=USD&search_in_description=1&keyword=El000








Black and blue.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

0elcid0 said:


> Orient Triton in Creationwatches, 317$.
> http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...ncy=USD&search_in_description=1&keyword=El000
> 
> 
> ...


Great price! Wish I had waited and not bought mine from the orient sale.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

0elcid0 said:


> Orient Triton in Creationwatches, 317$.
> El000
> 
> 
> ...


Why o why o why! There was no rush. What to do?


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

I dropped by the TJMaxx in Woodland Hills today, for the first time in a while and found some new stock.

Citizen Titanium Eco Drive AW0060-11P for $129.99. Also the black dial model AW0060-03E









Citizen Navihawk Blue Angels Perpetual JY8031-56L (I believe that's the correct model #)for $259.99.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice. Creation sold out quickly the last time when they had them at $319 a year or so ago.

Now, only if these "Baby" Saturation Divers were 40 or even 42mm instead of 43.6mm with 52mm L2L...


0elcid0 said:


> Orient Triton in Creationwatches, 317$.
> http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...ncy=USD&search_in_description=1&keyword=El000
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

son2silver said:


> Nice. Creation sold out quickly the last time when they had them at $319 a year or so ago.
> 
> Now, only if these "Baby" Saturation Divers were 40 or even 42mm instead of 43.6mm with 52mm L2L...


For the record they don't wear that big, more like a heavier 42 mm Seiko skx

Those paper dimensions are usually good indicators and I use those type of judgments myself but if you avoid this one because of that alone I think you're making a mistake

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

catcherus said:


> Could you tell us more details pls? Seller, final price, etc. Thanks mate !
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


$227.15 from onewatchowner .


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

jalisco said:


> Now $167, final price because coupon doesn't work









$167 = Wife +







$120,000 = no Wife

Sometimes I find Math easy.


----------



## icemasta (Dec 7, 2010)

0elcid0 said:


> Orient Triton in Creationwatches, 317$.
> El000
> Black and blue.


So tempted. Any extra discount code on CW to push me over the edge?


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

kostasd said:


> I'm a sucker for tan straps on black dial watches. Something like this - with or without contrasting stitching.
> View attachment 13201385
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


Or something like this...


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Robangel said:


> View attachment 13202779
> $167 = Wife +
> 
> View attachment 13202791
> ...


Sounds like that would cost about the same in the end...


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

TDKFM said:


> Sounds like that would cost about the same in the end...


Plus, Richard Mille= your choice of new wife 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

0elcid0 said:


> Orient Triton in Creationwatches, 317$.
> 
> Black and blue.


Just snagged the last blue!! Been eyeing these on the Orient site because of the father's day deal but couldn't decide on this or a Ray II. The $317 price had me pull the trigger.
Thanks OP!


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

mleok said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> I purchased a GW-5000-1JF for about $230 using the eBay coupon. I have a gold full metal square arriving from Macy's today, but I'm not sure that is going to displace the need for a resin square G-Shock.


It won't. At least it didn't for me. The steel one is HEAVY.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't have pictures, but one of my TJmaxxs got another two INOXs in. Both green, one on bracelet for $159 the other on rubber for $139. They also had Luminox Navy Seals in 3 colors for $159. If you missed the previous run on them a couple months ago, you might want to recheck your stores. They also had a Bulova Precisionist Chronograph with curved glass for $259 but I didn't get a good look at it.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> recently, there was one on the sales forum for a great price but it had a broken date wheel quickset mechanism. I considered buying it so I contact Eterna about buying a replacement part (which I'm sure would have been a fortune considering the in-house curved movement) but they will not sell a part to me because they do not have any authorized distributors in the USA. They won't even sell it to a certified watch repair specialist. I asked if I could send the watch to them to repair there, sure....... but they won't ship it back. I suppose I could ship it there, have them do the repair, contact a shipping company to pick it up from them, and ship it back to me.
> 
> I'm not impressed with Eterna's customer service, they didn't really seem to care that a customer needed to get one of their watches fixed. No solutions were offered by them. How hard is it to ship a 10 gram date wheel overseas?


Not selling parts to individuals is a standard practice in the industry because they want you to send the watch to their service center and pay for the whole shebang...Anyway, about an year ago, I was actually able to fix an Eterna for free under warranty in NJ, in one of their authorized service centers, it was an in-house movement too, so unless they changed their policies since then, I think the person responding to you doesn't know what he/she's talking about....


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

monza06 said:


> Not selling parts to individuals is a standard practice in the industry because they want you to send the watch to their service center and pay for the whole shebang...Anyway, about an year ago, I was actually able to fix an Eterna for free under warranty in NJ, in one of their authorized service centers, it was an in-house movement too, so unless they changed their policies since then, I think the person responding to you doesn't know what he/she's talking about....


Was that Stoll? They no longer list Eterna on their site. They were the US authorized service center a couple years ago when I made an inquiry about getting a bracelet, but it doesn't appear that they are anymore.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

0elcid0 said:


> Orient Triton in Creationwatches, 317$.
> El000
> Black and blue.


No where near as good a price, but since OrientUSA is doing 45% off for Fathers Day, they're selling that Triton for $360.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

rinsk21 said:


> Plus, Richard Mille= your choice of new wife
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Plus if you're in the market for a 120.000 nerd watch you might actually be able to pay someone to be your wife...or in need of it. Whatever 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

monza06 said:


> Not selling parts to individuals is a standard practice in the industry because they want you to send the watch to their service center and pay for the whole shebang...Anyway, about an year ago, I was actually able to fix an Eterna for free under warranty in NJ, in one of their authorized service centers, it was an in-house movement too, so unless they changed their policies since then, I think the person responding to you doesn't know what he/she's talking about....


I was told they had no aurhorized service center in the USA. Maybe they didnt know. I didnt think to double check them. Their web site shows 4 service centers in the US. Now time to hunt down a Vaughn!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

NOT A DEAL

Can anyone share their opinion on the reliability of EMS shipping? I have a choice of free international shipping via EMS vs. DHL shipping for an extra $25. Any advice based on experience with EMS?

And if there's a better thread to post this in, let me know.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

PetrosD said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Can anyone share their opinion on the reliability of EMS shipping? I have a choice of free international shipping via EMS vs. DHL shipping for an extra $25. Any advice based on experience with EMS?
> 
> And if there's a better thread to post this in, let me know.


I've gotten a couple of watches from Rakuten which shipped EMS from Japan. The packages came within 3 days of shipping to Chicago. I was amazed at the speed. Signature was required.

I bought a Seiko bracelet from Japan that shipped economy and it took a good 20+ days to arrive. Not sure if it was EMS economy or just some other economy...no signature required.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

PetrosD said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Can anyone share their opinion on the reliability of EMS shipping? I have a choice of free international shipping via EMS vs. DHL shipping for an extra $25. Any advice based on experience with EMS?
> 
> And if there's a better thread to post this in, let me know.


Both a quick shipped to the USA. I have had better experience with DHL though in that my EMS shipments tend to get hung up in customs. The DHL deliveries I have had sail through. I wouldn't hesitate to use either though.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

PetrosD said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Can anyone share their opinion on the reliability of EMS shipping? I have a choice of free international shipping via EMS vs. DHL shipping for an extra $25. Any advice based on experience with EMS?
> 
> And if there's a better thread to post this in, let me know.


Pay the $25 extra. It's worth it. That package will be at your doorstep in no time. I've always had good luck with them from the Orient to my home in the USA.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

PetrosD said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Can anyone share their opinion on the reliability of EMS shipping? I have a choice of free international shipping via EMS vs. DHL shipping for an extra $25. Any advice based on experience with EMS?
> 
> And if there's a better thread to post this in, let me know.


Multiple purchases from Japan using EMS. No issues and it took less than a week for all of them.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

PetrosD said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Can anyone share their opinion on the reliability of EMS shipping? I have a choice of free international shipping via EMS vs. DHL shipping for an extra $25. Any advice based on experience with EMS?
> 
> And if there's a better thread to post this in, let me know.





Rocat said:


> Pay the $25 extra. It's worth it. That package will be at your doorstep in no time. I've always had good luck with them from the Orient to my home in the USA.


It depends on the origin country. Assuming you are in the US: EMS Japan is easy and fast. EMS Hong Kong is just the post office, and it takes a good week to 10 days. EMS China is molasses and it will take 2 to 3 weeks, easily.

DHL from anywhere is fast and worth it if speedy delivery matters to you and you have the extra scratch.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop deals back with Seiko skx 007 and 009









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

PetrosD said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Can anyone share their opinion on the reliability of EMS shipping? I have a choice of free international shipping via EMS vs. DHL shipping for an extra $25. Any advice based on experience with EMS?
> 
> And if there's a better thread to post this in, let me know.


If I remembered correctly, EMS utilises the country's equivalent of priority shipping. For Singapore, EMS goes through Singpost Priority. Therefore, the bottleneck will be individual country's postal channels.

DHL is differnet as they have their own logistical chain from vendor to client.

Personally, EMS from China (Hong Kong Post -> Singpost) is the slowest for me. While EMS Japan is the fastest (Japan Post -> Singpost)


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

jamesezra said:


> If I remembered correctly, EMS utilises the country's equivalent of priority shipping. For Singapore, EMS goes through Singpost Priority. Therefore, the bottleneck will be individual country's postal channels.
> 
> DHL is differnet as they have their own logistical chain from vendor to client.
> 
> Personally, EMS from China (Hong Kong Post -> Singpost) is the slowest for me. While EMS Japan is the fastest (Japan Post -> Singpost)


Thank you to everyone who has replied. The shipper is in Taiwan and I'm in the US. I might have them use DHL, as I do have experience with DHL shipping from Singapore.

For people that have used EMS, is tracking available? I know that tracking with the USPS is generally awful compared to tracking with FedEx, UPS or DHL.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

PetrosD said:


> Thank you to everyone who has replied. The shipper is in Taiwan and I'm in the US. I might have them use DHL, as I do have experience with DHL shipping from Singapore.
> 
> For people that have used EMS, is tracking available? I know that tracking with the USPS is generally awful compared to tracking with FedEx, UPS or DHL.


Hmmm. Taiwan is a bit far from Singapore though. 
I think it's a good call to use DHL then.

And yes, tracking is available with EMS though you might want to confirm that with the seller. Oh. And insured as well.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

PetrosD said:


> Thank you to everyone who has replied. The shipper is in Taiwan and I'm in the US. I might have them use DHL, as I do have experience with DHL shipping from Singapore.
> 
> For people that have used EMS, is tracking available? I know that tracking with the USPS is generally awful compared to tracking with FedEx, UPS or DHL.


The tracking isn't that useful. You can track via the origin post office to see when it departs the country. After that you track via USPS, and it will tell you when it's received at customs, clears customs, and then enters the usual delivery system. In between all you know is that it's en route from Taiwan to the US.

It's reliable (as is EMS generally). But if you are impatient, or conditioned to expect constant updates to the tracking status, then skip it.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Decent savings if not a massive deal:

Just in time for summer, the Hamilton Broadway, quartz or automatic via Jomashop eBay with 10% off from code PERFECT10.

Automatic (H-10 PowerMatic with day/date): $624.99

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hamilton-Broadway-Automatic-Brown-Dial-Mens-Watch-H43515175-/153043548470










Quartz: $411.29

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hamilton-Broadway-Mens-Watch-H43311541/382424943080


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Casio Chrono AMW330D-1AV - $40

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0013M6B20


----------



## yannisb (Nov 1, 2016)

MrMajestyk said:


> Massdrop deals back with Seiko skx 007 and 009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that heads up! Although I didn't want the Seiko, the screenshot contained the deal for the mondaine which I wanted- and grabbed! Looking forward to its arrival 

Στάλθηκε από το BLA-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Peace N Time said:


> Casio Chrono AMW330D-1AV - $40
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0013M6B20
> 
> View attachment 13204755


It must have been a flash deal. It's now back up to $70 within an hour of your posting.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Peace N Time said:


> Casio Chrono AMW330D-1AV - $40
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0013M6B20
> 
> View attachment 13204755


It must have been a flash deal. It's now back up to $70 within an hour of your posting.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Invicta 8926 (not the coin edge bezel) for $59.99 from Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Dive..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=SZFA87WMY55WHHZ7ZKCX


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Received my Orient Triton from the Orient fathers day sale. Unfortunately the chapter ring is misaligned so it's off-center with the dial markers, which makes the bezel look misaligned too. Going to be sending it back. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

raheelc said:


> Received my Orient Triton from the Orient fathers day sale. Unfortunately the chapter ring is misaligned so it's off-center with the dial markers, which makes the bezel look misaligned too. Going to be sending it back.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Did Seiko buy Orient?


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

A long time ago 🤣

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Aeryn said:


> A long time ago &#55358;&#56611;
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


Thought I recalled reading that sometime ago. I'm not really into Orient watches so I didn't really pay much attention. Great to see they are implementing Seiko's stellar history of quality control.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

mplsabdullah said:


> Thought I recalled reading that sometime ago. I'm not really into Orient watches so I didn't really pay much attention. Great to see they are implementing Seiko's stellar history of quality control.


I guess it's better for my wallet anyways. Picked up a few too many watches lately lol. Plus my new bronze Oris 65 is keeping my occupied for now 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

raheelc said:


> Received my Orient Triton from the Orient fathers day sale. Unfortunately the chapter ring is misaligned so it's off-center with the dial markers, which makes the bezel look misaligned too. Going to be sending it back.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I thought I was going crazy, I just received my Triton from Orient too and the bezel is just slightly off center. I though maybe I was seeing things after buying so many Seiko's. I was like, this is an Orient, the bezel can't really be off center.... Oh well, haven't decided if I want to send back yet, waiting on my black one and might just return the blue one.


----------



## Forbinproject01 (Jun 8, 2018)

I hope this isn't a repeat but Chrome has a coupon search app called "Honey" I just picked up casio digital at Kohls and it banged in 2 codes.
Terry


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Not (too much of) a deal. 
Speaking of bronze ... this is a damn' good looking diver. You can get it with patina or new and shiny.
Not available yet but they will take orders soon.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Rocat said:


> It must have been a flash deal. It's now back up to $70 within an hour of your posting.


Yeah must have been, was still available at the price this morning when posted.


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Metallman said:


> I thought I was going crazy, I just received my Triton from Orient too and the bezel is just slightly off center. I though maybe I was seeing things after buying so many Seiko's. I was like, this is an Orient, the bezel can't really be off center.... Oh well, haven't decided if I want to send back yet, waiting on my black one and might just return the blue one.


This sucks. I just purchased mine from CW last night. Hopefully mine comes all aligned.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Just a heads up for anyone interested... Watches.com is having a Father's Day sale.



> Rad Dad Sale on Watches.com!
> 
> 10% off orders over $99 ; Code: *RADDAD10*
> 
> ...


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

mannal said:


> Thanks for the heads up! My Turtle collection is now complete.
> 
> View attachment 13198739


Not a Deal

eBay 20% off purchase has arrived


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

NOT A DEAL



mplsabdullah said:


> Did Seiko buy Orient?





Aeryn said:


> A long time ago &#55358;&#56611;
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk





mplsabdullah said:


> Thought I recalled reading that sometime ago. I'm not really into Orient watches so I didn't really pay much attention. Great to see they are implementing Seiko's stellar history of quality control.


For the record, this isn't quite true.
Orient is a wholly owned subsidiary of Seiko Epson (which acquired them completely in 2009), which is owned by the Seiko Group, which also owns Seiko Holdings Corp., which owns Seiko Watch Corporation. So it's more like Seiko (the watch company) and Orient are cousins -- they share a common grandparent.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiko_Group

And Orient operates independently....
https://www.watch-wiki.net/index.php?title=Orient

(Oh, and I think this thread came about because someone was making a joke about a misaligned chapter ring. But anyway....)


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Pretty good citizen deal

With 6% ebates 
Comes out to $172
https://m.macys.com/shop/product/ci...created-for-macys?ID=5017919&CategoryID=57386


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Aeryn said:


> Not (too much of) a deal.
> Speaking of bronze ... this is a damn' good looking diver. You can get it with patina or new and shiny.
> Not available yet but they will take orders soon.


Looks really good and price is right, just wish it was larger. I think the Zelos Mako has me covered (for now) in the downsized bronze diver department!


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

MrMajestyk said:


> Massdrop deals back with Seiko skx 007 and 009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mondaine is gone already! Damn it!


----------



## Fleeting (Feb 25, 2018)

Aeryn said:


> Not (too much of) a deal.
> Speaking of bronze ... You can get it with patina or new and shiny.
> Not available yet but they will take orders soon.


Damn... that is a very nice looking diver indeed. Good case size at 41 diameter bezel. However, as someone with smaller wrist, the lug to lug length (49.6mm) is a killer... Unfortunate. Would have pre-ordered immediately if it weren't for that.


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

flypanam said:


> Mondaine is gone already! Damn it!


Gemnation has the Mondaine Stop2Go for $279.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdufau83 (Mar 9, 2018)

flypanam said:


> Mondaine is gone already! Damn it!


Yeah, they went super fast. I was lucky enough to snag one of the Mondaines due to the fact that I regularly check massdrop during my morning commute. Can't wait to see it in the flesh.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Fleeting said:


> Damn... that is a very nice looking diver indeed. Good case size at 41 diameter bezel. However, as someone with smaller wrist, the lug to lug length (49.6mm) is a killer... Unfortunate. Would have pre-ordered immediately if it weren't for that.


First thing I noticed on the watch was the strangely long lugs


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

At tj Maxx right now. They definitely got new stock. No INOX but several Victorinox models not here before including this funky one for $120









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Aeryn said:


> Not (too much of) a deal.
> Speaking of bronze ... this is a damn' good looking diver. You can get it with patina or new and shiny.
> Not available yet but they will take orders soon.


with their history, you would be lucky to get one.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

TDKFM said:


> First thing I noticed on the watch was the strangely long lugs


Lugs that go all the way up 



taike said:


> with their history, you would be lucky to get one.


Oh...


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Joma has a sale on Maurice Lacroix. The Pontos S Chronograph models can be had for under $1500 with a wide choice of colours as well as the 3/6/9 or 6/9/12 subdial layout. Personally I prefer the 6/9/12 layout. 
I've never seen them this cheap and wish I had the fund to get one right now but just spunked my allowance on the new Eterna Kontkii diver. Grrr.

Link - https://www.jomashop.com/maurice-la...m/maurice-lacroix-doorbuster-event.html#61989

Edit -I've handled these a few times and can say that they are a very well made and finished watch.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

A good deal on Ashford for a JR Aeroscope _chronograph_ on that killer bracelet (in Ti) for *$899* with the code *SDAER899*. Regular Ashford price $2,394. Represents an approx. 85% savings off the retail price of $5,700.



















Wish it had a tachymeter or a telemeter in place of the seconds chapter ring, but regardless it's a helluva watch at a great price.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation on sale again at Ashford for $299 USD free shipping in the U.S. with code AFFHKHK299 (same sale price back in middle of April). This one is the 42mm version on bracelet with the date at 3 o'clock (as opposed to the 38mm version with date at 4). Coupon expires 2018-06-13.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/all+brands/hamilton/khaki+aviation/H76665125.pid


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

JakeJD said:


> Was that Stoll? They no longer list Eterna on their site. They were the US authorized service center a couple years ago when I made an inquiry about getting a bracelet, but it doesn't appear that they are anymore.


No, Stoll is in Ohio I believe, I dealt with the guys in this link but their site now says nothing about servicing Eternas, maybe things have indeed changed...

After- Sales Services - Shami Fine Watchmaking


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

That is just an insanely cheap price for the titanium chronograph on the titanium bracelet. I thought $999 was a great price last week, but $899 is just too good to pass up. Thanks for posting the deal!



TheSanDiegan said:


> A good deal on Ashford for a JR Aeroscope _chronograph_ on that killer bracelet (in Ti) for *$899* with the code *SDAER899*. Regular Ashford price $2,394. Represents an approx. 85% savings off the retail price of $5,700.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

Tokeiski said:


> That is just an insanely cheap price for the titanium chronograph on the titanium bracelet. I thought $999 was a great price last week, but $899 is just too good to pass up. Thanks for posting the deal!


Very cool looking watch - unfortunately for us down under now we need to add 10% so a lot of these bargains ain't bargains


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

Tokeiski said:


> That is just an insanely cheap price for the titanium chronograph on the titanium bracelet. I thought $999 was a great price last week, but $899 is just too good to pass up. Thanks for posting the deal!


Very cool looking watch - unfortunately for us down under now we need to add 10% so a lot of these bargains ain't bargains


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

This has probably already been posted, but *Massdrop* has the *Seiko SKX007K1 and SKX009K1* on sale for *$169.99*


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Aeryn said:


> Not (too much of) a deal.
> Speaking of bronze ... this is a damn' good looking diver. You can get it with patina or new and shiny.
> Not available yet but they will take orders soon.


That is a very good looking bronze diver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Aussiehoudini said:


> Very cool looking watch - unfortunately for us down under now we need to add 10% so a lot of these bargains ain't bargains


Don't blame the watch for customs charges and taxes. Blame the bureaucrats and politicians and vote them out.

Taxes are a cost of doing business, hobbies too.

What we don't pay in customs duty and VAT, we end up paying in sales tax, income tax, health care and property tax, etc.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

TheSanDiegan said:


> A good deal on Ashford for a JR Aeroscope _chronograph_ on that killer bracelet (in Ti) for *$899* with the code *SDAER899*. Regular Ashford price $2,394. Represents an approx. 85% savings off the retail price of $5,700.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget ebates for 3% cash back! And if you have a Chase Freedom card and pay with PayPal there's another 5% cash back.

And a quick note, this is grade 5 titanium, not the lower grade less shiny grade 2. Very good deal.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rakuten has 25% back in points up to $100 worth on a $400 purchase. TopCashBack has 5% cash back.

Certina automatic for $231 net from JomaShop.

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/CRN-C0224301608100/


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Rocat said:


> It must have been a flash deal. It's now back up to $70 within an hour of your posting.


These are back to $40.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop with nice additions (a black version of the eterna cost 995 at Jomashop, slightly different but out of stock)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

My June fix is here. I picked up the $99 Kinetic GMT from Jomashop and added an inexpensive 5 on a bracelet.









I'm not sure the orange leather is going to stick around.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Good deal on Seiko Samurai at Kohl's using BBQ30 code for 30% off with Kohl's charge. Also another code for $10 off and free shipping brings it to $277 net. Get $50 in Kohl's cash to boot. Puts it at $227 if you add in the Kohl's cash. Not too shabby.

I got the orange, but all the Samurai models were the same price.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

MrMajestyk said:


> Massdrop with nice additions (a black version of the eterna cost 995 at Jomashop, slightly different but out of stock)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But did they really? Jomashop seems to have a habit of heavily discounting their watches, once they go out of stock. It makes it look like the competition is so much more expensive than Jomashop, but they never sold an actual watch at those prices.

If I'm wrong in this observation, please correct me, but I've seen Jomashop offer these incredible deals on their out of stock merchandise, that they never appear to have offered on existing stock. The Wayback Machine says the Jomashop page for the Eterna hasn't changed since December 2016. so I don't know if that "price" is even relevant 2.5 years later.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Massdrop - Victorinox Chrono Classic Quartz Watch *$169.99*
41mm x 12mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, 21mm lug width, 100M WR, Swiss ETA G10.211 quartz, luminous hands and hour markers, 3 colorways


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Rakuten has 25% back in points up to $100 worth on a $400 purchase. TopCashBack has 5% cash back.
> 
> Certina automatic for $231 net from JomaShop.
> 
> https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/CRN-C0224301608100/


Rakuten confirmed that points are NOT limited to 10000 today. Happy hunting!


----------



## oldrock427 (Feb 20, 2018)

Ordered a Mako II USA for my son's birthday. Of course, the 45% off "ThanksDad" code works for everything but this watch . Did manage to find the code "YouTube30" - This did get me 30% off the Mako II USA. I think the solid end links, and Sapphire crystal are worth the extra money. Now I just need to hope we get a good one.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Aussiehoudini said:


> Very cool looking watch - unfortunately for us down under now we need to add 10% so a lot of these bargains ain't bargains


Down under you are regularly seeing that watch under $990 USD? Wow

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

justin86 said:


> Don't forget ebates for 3% cash back! And if you have a Chase Freedom card and pay with PayPal there's another 5% cash back.
> 
> And a quick note, this is grade 5 titanium, not the lower grade less shiny grade 2. Very good deal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Couple of "real world" pics here









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> But did they really? Jomashop seems to have a habit of heavily discounting their watches, once they go out of stock. It makes it look like the competition is so much more expensive than Jomashop, but they never sold an actual watch at those prices.
> 
> If I'm wrong in this observation, please correct me, but I've seen Jomashop offer these incredible deals on their out of stock merchandise, that they never appear to have offered on existing stock.


Jomashop does indeed offer those discounts but their stock is often limited and the bad thing is that they leave the page active (with the discounted price) even though there is no chance that they will have the model back in stock (as often those models are EOL).


----------



## lecorbeau (Apr 25, 2013)

Elkins45 said:


> My June fix is here. I picked up the $99 Kinetic GMT from Jomashop and added an inexpensive 5 on a bracelet.


I have the same Seiko 5 and it gets a ton of wrist time. Super affordable, very readable, and a great all-rounder.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

thedius said:


> Jomashop does indeed offer those discounts but their stock is often limited and the bad thing is that they leave the page active (with the discounted price) even though there is no chance that they will have the model back in stock (as often those models are EOL).


While Jomashop often has the lowest prices, I almost never see deals that undercut their competitors by the margins you see with their discontinued/out of stock prices. Several sellers will keep an out of stock listing active (to avoid having to reenter all the information again) by raising the price to absurd levels. Jomashop seems to heavily discount discontinued items, and keep the listings active, to make their competition look overpriced. ("I would never buy from ACME Watches, because look how much higher their prices are compared to Jomashop!")


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Really hoping for another Rakuten Global %20 back soon. Seems like it's been awhile


----------



## maxfreakout (May 11, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> While Jomashop often has the lowest prices, I almost never see deals that undercut their competitors by the margins you see with their discontinued/out of stock prices. Several sellers will keep an out of stock listing active (to avoid having to reenter all the information again) by raising the price to absurd levels. Jomashop seems to heavily discount discontinued items, and keep the listings active, to make their competition look overpriced. ("i would never buy from ACME Watches, because look how much higher their prices are compared to Jomashop!")


I concur with Houston here. Like was the Kontiki Date ever _really_ available for $550 during the big "Spring Sale"?? Nobody came to this forum to crow about bagging one, AFAIK?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

maxfreakout said:


> I concur with Houston here. Like was the Kontiki Date ever _really_ available for $550 during the big "Spring Sale"?? Nobody came to this forum to crow about bagging one, AFAIK?


It was... during the KonTiki mania about two and a quarter years ago.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

lecorbeau said:


> I have the same Seiko 5 and it gets a ton of wrist time. Super affordable, very readable, and a great all-rounder.


I picked up both those watches for $157 shipped, so I'm well satisfied so far. I'm going to wear the kinetic all week and see if I can get it fully charged.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

I got this deal from Jomashop a couple years ago:

https://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-1250-41-11-0217.html

WorldofWatches and TheWatchery were selling the auto, date models for close to that amount after cash back at the time.

I don't know if Joma is always legit, but I have got a deal from them that currently seems too good to be true.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> While Jomashop often has the lowest prices, I almost never see deals that undercut their competitors by the margins you see with their discontinued/out of stock prices. Several sellers will keep an out of stock listing active (to avoid having to reenter all the information again) by raising the price to absurd levels. Jomashop seems to heavily discount discontinued items, and keep the listings active, to make their competition look overpriced. ("I would never buy from ACME Watches, because look how much higher their prices are compared to Jomashop!")


I agree. I admit I saw the out of stock the second time I visited that page yesterday (hence my editing), after reading all this I think it's actually wiser not to mention prices of other sources where it's out of stock since it doesn't add any value. It's worth comparing prices for available products. Good you pointed this out HoustonReal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

I got that Kontiki from Jomashop at that price back in the Kontiki craze days...

And to be fair guys, they _at least_ don't have any of those models in their Eterna Watches page anymore neither do they turn up in the search for "eterna" in their site:

https://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watches.html


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

maxfreakout said:


> I concur with Houston here. Like was the Kontiki Date ever _really_ available for $550 during the big "Spring Sale"?? Nobody came to this forum to crow about bagging one, AFAIK?


It was not spring and vendor was not Jomas, but it happend for a bunch of us:










WOW receipt [worldofwatches.com] on Thanksgiving Day 2015, the day before Black Friday. Some guys with even quicker clickers got the bracelet version at that price. The extra discount was a code published on the Bargain Thread of the Affordables Forum, just before we sat down to Turkey Day dinner. I was away at relatives for the holiday, watching football games on TV when I got bored, found my iPad and got online to check the Bargain thread.....Bingo!


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

oldrock427 said:


> Ordered a Mako II USA for my son's birthday. Of course, the 45% off "ThanksDad" code works for everything but this watch . Did manage to find the code "YouTube30" - This did get me 30% off the Mako II USA. I think the solid end links, and Sapphire crystal are worth the extra money. Now I just need to hope we get a good one.


Yeah, that drove me crazy. Do you know how long the YouTube30 code is good for?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

Just arrived. For $50 (with the eBay 20%) from JomaShop, I'm pretty happy. It's a beautiful watch in person. Don't necessarily love the blue suede strap, but that's easy enough to remedy.

Had a no-duh moment when it arrived. The city ring on the inner bezel turns, but only when you turn it. It's really just to show you how many hours apart the time zones are. It does have a GMT setting...which I thought was a three-date window (like my Certina). Not sure why it wasnt immediately obvious that a $50 (maybe $300 MSRP) watch wouldn't have a world timer. 

Still dig it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Glycine Airman SST 12 Mesh Strap Automatic, *$600*. Was able to add to cart. Looks like model GL0074, which is available for *$625 from Jomashop*. eBay: $727. Amazon: $750. Not a screaming deal, but it's interesting to see a Glycine at tjx-com.

UPDATE: now OOS at tjx-com, but the $625 Jomashop deal continues until 6/15. (Joma has the same price on a couple other colorways, too.)

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/product/men-accessories-watches-jewelry/Men's-Swiss-Made-Automatic-Airman-Ss12-Mesh-Strap-Watch/1000380831


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

JimWharton said:


> Just arrived. For $50 (with the eBay 20%) from JomaShop, I'm pretty happy. It's a beautiful watch in person. Don't necessarily love the blue suede strap, but that's easy enough to remedy.
> 
> Had a no-duh moment when it arrived. The city ring on the inner bezel turns, but only when you turn it. It's really just to show you how many hours apart the time zones are. It does have a GMT setting...which I thought was a three-date window (like my Certina). Not sure why it wasnt immediately obvious that a $50 (maybe $300 MSRP) watch wouldn't have a world timer.
> 
> ...


I think it looks sweet. Still waiting for mine to ship to Canada. Apparently it won't get here until late June -_-

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

JimWharton said:


> Had a no-duh moment when it arrived. The city ring on the inner bezel turns, but only when you turn it. It's really just to show you how many hours apart the time zones are. It does have a GMT setting...which I thought was a three-date window (like my Certina). Not sure why it wasnt immediately obvious that a $50 (maybe $300 MSRP) watch wouldn't have a world timer.


You can use that bezel for world time; line up the city that represents your time zone to the 24 hour mark on the chapter ring that corresponds to the current hour (let's say you live in the US eastern time zone and that it's presently 7pm. Line up New York with 19 on the chapter ring.)
You can then determine the applicable hour for any other city on the bezel by looking at the chapter ring hour it is currently lined up to. Caveat: Daylight savings time really screws up the accuracy of this. It's mostly a novelty but I dig it (I have 3 such 'world time' watches, including the pepsi version of this Brooklyn.)
Enjoy your Cadman GMT!


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

I've got that same model on the way.


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

JakeJD said:


> Decent savings if not a massive deal:
> 
> Just in time for summer, the Hamilton Broadway, quartz or automatic via Jomashop eBay with 10% off from code PERFECT10.
> 
> ...


CWS has it for $597

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...al-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-h43515175.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> MrMajestyk said:
> 
> 
> > Massdrop with nice additions (a black version of the eterna cost 995 at Jomashop, slightly different but out of stock)
> ...


There were pretty crazy low Eterna prices around the internet a few years ago when they pulled out of the US market. I got a kontiki auto chronograph on steel bracelet for under $600 after cash back. I also picked up a Vaughan for about $900 and a Tangaroa complete calander chronograph for about $850.


----------



## mugwump867 (Apr 8, 2013)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> There were pretty crazy low Eterna prices around the internet a few years ago when they pulled out of the US market. I got a kontiki auto chronograph on steel bracelet for under $600 after cash back. I also picked up a Vaughan for about $900 and a Tangaroa complete calander chronograph for about $850.


It was that frenzy that taught me that I would always suck at chasing deals. I wanted a Kon-Tiki so bad but was always an hour or two late as each deal popped up.


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey guys, B & R Bands is running a Dads & Grads Sale giving 20% Off the entire website.
Coupon code: dads20. Valid through Monday 6/11/18. 
Watch Bands & Straps | Leather, Nylon, Vintage Watch Straps | BandRBands


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

rockin'ron said:


> Hey guys, B & R Bands is running a Dads & Grads Sale giving 20% Off the entire website.
> Coupon code: dads20. Valid through Monday 6/11/18.


Starting feel like Father's Day is better for watches than Black Friday/Xmas season. Or does everybody know this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel Murphy (Apr 26, 2018)

Macy's has 25% off all watches. Sign up for a Macy's card and get 20% off your first purchase. Bought a Seiko Padi turle $264 out the door!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Squirrel Murphy said:


> Macy's has 25% off all watches. Sign up for a Macy's card and get 20% off your first purchase. Bought a Seiko Padi turle $264 out the door!


You also got 10% cash back from Ebates, right?

https://www.ebates.com/macys.com


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

JimWharton said:


> Starting feel like Father's Day is better for watches than Black Friday/Xmas season. Or does everybody know this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was hoping for a Christopher Ward sale but all they have is a 100 off of 500+ purchase with the code 100SUN18.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Pneuma said:


> I was hoping for a Christopher Ward sale but all they have is a 100 off of 500+ purchase with the code 100SUN18.


I think that coupon runs till the end of June so it's not likely to have a separate Fathers Day sales. It could happen but not likely. Or if it does the 2 sales can't stack on each other.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Macy's sale does not apply to all brands.Put a Longines in cart but would not give discount.


----------



## Squirrel Murphy (Apr 26, 2018)

RyanD said:


> You also got 10% cash back from Ebates, right?
> 
> https://www.ebates.com/macys.com


Doh!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

rockin'ron said:


> Hey guys, B & R Bands is running a Dads & Grads Sale giving 20% Off the entire website.
> Coupon code: dads20. Valid through Monday 6/11/18.


Nice. Picked up a brown bomber strap for my forthcoming post-patinated Sea Turtle (II) for $13 and change delivered.

/Sunday


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

mugwump867 said:


> AnGeLiCbOrIs said:
> 
> 
> > There were pretty crazy low Eterna prices around the internet a few years ago when they pulled out of the US market. I got a kontiki auto chronograph on steel bracelet for under $600 after cash back. I also picked up a Vaughan for about $900 and a Tangaroa complete calander chronograph for about $850.
> ...


Once a deal popped up on the forums, it was already too late.


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

Nice band choice. How did you get for $13.xx when original price is $39.99?


TheSanDiegan said:


> Nice. Picked up a brown bomber strap for my forthcoming post-patinated Sea Turtle (II) for $13 and change delivered.
> 
> /Sunday


Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

This code VGWREA takes 25% off already discounted OUTLET watch straps at FOSSIL.
Works, just tried. Valid till CT midnight. Those straps are really high quality, but i already have too many  The code works storewide but i think straps are what we want, right? 
Dont forget your favourite cashback as well 

I have one more personal code, PM me if you need it so you can try if it works.

https://www.fossil.com/us/en/outlet/fossil-outlet.html


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

rockin'ron said:


> Hey guys, B & R Bands is running a Dads & Grads Sale giving 20% Off the entire website.
> Coupon code: dads20. Valid through Monday 6/11/18.
> Watch Bands & Straps | Leather, Nylon, Vintage Watch Straps | BandRBands


Just curious if you're affiliated with B&R Bands, seeing as this is the second time you've posted the sale in 4 days (not trying to be a jerk, legitimate curiosity, that's all)?


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

PeekPoke said:


> Nice band choice. How did you get for $13.xx when original price is $39.99?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


Thank you. The sale price was $12.99 before the additional 20% discount, which brought it down to $10.39. Add $2.99 for USPS 1st Class postage:










ETA: The one I purchased (last in stock) had contrast stitching:










The link to these was dead by the time I posted (redirects to the home page), so I provided the link to the same band w/different color stitching for reference.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Just curious if you're affiliated with B&R Bands, seeing as this is the second time you've posted the sale in 4 days (not trying to be a jerk, legitimate curiosity, that's all)?


he's the owner


----------



## mikescanlan (May 4, 2017)

Jomashop has the Oris Aquis Black on sale for $1089. https://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-01-733-7730-4154-07-8-24-05peb.html


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Grovana GMT at Gemnation

Listing says automatic but the price has me questioning that. But even a swiss made quartz gmt for this price is good.

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Grovana-GMT-1547.1528-46693.html










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Oris diver 65 at gemnation $1195

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Oris-Divers-Sixty-Five-01-733-7720-4051-07-8-21-18-42688.html









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Grovana diver $359

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Grovana-Diver-1571.2136-25760.html









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Grovana GMT at Gemnation
> 
> Listing says automatic but the price has me questioning that. But even a swiss made quartz gmt for this price is good.
> 
> ...


When you Google the caliber 515.24H it comes up as a quartz Ronda movement.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Grovana diver $359
> 
> Grovana Diver Men's Watch Model: 1571.2136


$334 after 7% cash back. That might be a new all time low.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

The usual Massdrop additions










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

taike said:


> he's the owner


Isn't shilling in this thread bad juju?


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> Isn't shilling in this thread bad juju?


I see no issue. He's communicating and letting us know about a sale. That's what this thread is about. Lots of us communicate about sales. Just because he owns or is affiliated with the company does that exclude him from communicating a sale? Technically it's not "shilling" as he's not talking up the sale or pretending to be a happy customer, etc. He's not really doing anything deceitful IMHO.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Amazon has some *crazy good deals this morning on Invicta Pro Divers*, the 9094OB (blue/silver) and the 8929OB (black/gold). *$42.99 and $49.99* respectively.





















These are the 40mm submariner homages with Seiko NH35A movements, 200M water resistance, and a display caseback. All-time best prices on Amazon. Here are the links: https://amzn.to/2JGftUX & https://amzn.to/2JOZPqt. At those prices, heck, why not pick one up as a worry-free knockabout watch, or a platform for modding? That's what I did, at least.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

ohhenry1 said:


> Amazon has some crazy good deals this morning on Invicta Pro Divers


Thank you for this. Please note that there are several Invicta Pro Divers in quartz and automatic on sale today as the "Deal of the Day". Do a search on Amazon for "Invicta Pro Diver" and then sort by price. For example, the black dial two tone automatic is at an all time low of $55:

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8927...1528729361&sr=8-20&keywords=invicta+pro+diver

Personally I picked up four - two for me and two as gifts for family. I feel a tiny bit silly as I already have the real deal Rolex two tone Bluesy, but at these prices I may wear these as beaters or maybe try some modding.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Kirk B said:


> Thank you for this. Please note that there are several Invicta Pro Divers in quartz and automatic on sale today as the "Deal of the Day". Do a search on Amazon for "Invicta Pro Diver" and then sort by price. For example, the black dial two tone automatic is at an all time low of $55:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8927...1528729361&sr=8-20&keywords=invicta+pro+diver
> 
> Personally I picked up four - two for me and two as gifts for family. *I feel a tiny bit silly as I already have the real deal Rolex two tone Bluesy, but at these prices I may wear these as beaters* or maybe try some modding.


My brother-in-law has that watch, but when he saw the Invicta version, he had to have one. He beat the crap out of it, and loved it when people would ask about his "Rolex". Of course, he'll still take his "party watch" (what he calls his Rolex) out on occasion.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Tonystix said:


> Macy's sale does not apply to all brands.Put a Longines in cart but would not give discount.


Correct, not all watches. These deals are good for Seikos (and others), though. I bought my PADI Turtle from Macy's a few months back on a deal like this, and I bought my Bulova Moon Watch from them a year or two ago with the sale plus CC deal. Even their F&F seem to exclude the really nice watches.


----------



## jdufau83 (Mar 9, 2018)

Kirk B said:


> Thank you for this. Please note that there are several Invicta Pro Divers in quartz and automatic on sale today as the "Deal of the Day". Do a search on Amazon for "Invicta Pro Diver" and then sort by price. For example, the black dial two tone automatic is at an all time low of $55:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8927...1528729361&sr=8-20&keywords=invicta+pro+diver
> 
> Personally I picked up four - two for me and two as gifts for family. I feel a tiny bit silly as I already have the real deal Rolex two tone Bluesy, but at these prices I may wear these as beaters or maybe try some modding.


For the price it's a pretty solid piece - if you don't mind the 'homage' factor. The black dial/coin edge bezel version I picked up about a year ago has been a total gateway drug into the hobby. I don't have a huge collection but it gets a ton of wrist time and is a strap monster. And since it's not a high end watch I'm not worried about taking it anywhere.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Amazon has some *crazy good deals this morning on Invicta Pro Divers*, the 9094OB (blue/silver) and the 8929OB (black/gold). *$42.99 and $49.99* respectively.
> These are the 40mm submariner homages with Seiko NH35A movements, 200M water resistance, and a display caseback. All-time best prices on Amazon. Here are the links: https://amzn.to/2JGftUX & https://amzn.to/2JOZPqt. At those prices, heck, why not pick one up as a worry-free knockabout watch, or a platform for modding? That's what I did, at least.


Good Find. Snatched a blue one. Thanks.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

ohhenry1 said:


> Amazon has some crazy good deals this morning on Invicta Pro Divers


I forgot to check eBates before ordering... they have 3.5% off today for watches!


----------



## maxfreakout (May 11, 2018)

Kirk B said:


> I see no issue. He's communicating and letting us know about a sale. That's what this thread is about. Lots of us communicate about sales. Just because he owns or is affiliated with the company does that exclude him from communicating a sale? Technically it's not "shilling" as he's not talking up the sale or pretending to be a happy customer, etc. He's not really doing anything deceitful IMHO.


A "sale" is not inherently a "bargain" which is what this thread is about - bargains/ deals. If all sales were listed here that would be a lot of noise to sift through. A Kontiki 4-Hand for $550 = Bargain, a watch strap at 20% off = whoop de do! The 4-Hands have to be coming up next . . . . .


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

maxfreakout said:


> A "sale" is not inherently a "bargain" which is what this thread is about - bargains/ deals. If all sales were listed here that would be a lot of noise to sift through. A Kontiki 4-Hand for $550 = Bargain, a watch strap at 20% off = whoop de do! The 4-Hands have to be coming up next . . . . .


I disagree with this. Strap sales can absolutely be bargains, and good deals on straps are just as welcome.

I do think that the BandR owner should not be posting here, though, because he's not a forum sponsor.

Rule 13b says:
b. links to or naming of commercial ventures/websites/pages/content are prohibited unless you are a Sponsor

I think this has been interpreted to mean that private, non affiliated persons can post to commercial websites (otherwise this thread wouldn't exist!), but a business owner cannot discuss or link to their own commercial ventures unless they are a Sponsor.

It's one thing for a private individual to find a deal to share it. It's another for a brand owner to get free advertising when other sponsors have to pay.


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

*UK DEAL*

https://www.ernestjones.co.uk/webst...&ranSiteID=svunC25memk-FuzpuXQZs4F8lXDgHFxpkw

Get another 10% off if you sign up for the newsletter


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

What's a good B&M store to get really cheap Nato straps? They don't have to be good, just cheap. Wal-Mart, Kohl's?


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

All my purchases from rakuten for jomashop watches were cancelled due to no stock.. What a disappointment

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Kirk B said:


> Just because he owns or is affiliated with the company does that exclude him from communicating a sale?


Because the sale he is communicating benefits him personally, yes I think it should.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ronragus said:


> All my purchases from rakuten for jomashop watches were cancelled due to no stock.. What a disappointment


Bummer. I just got a call to confirm that my order was legit. Still waiting on final confirmation.

Update: My order was canceled as well. I call shenanigans!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RyanD said:


> What's a good B&M store to get really cheap Nato straps? They don't have to be good, just cheap. Wal-Mart, Kohl's?


Might try a Fossil store.

https://www.fossil.com/us/en/store-locator.html

I've never seen them at Target, Walmart, etc. Best Buy may have some 22mm that fit Apple watches.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

RyanD said:


> What's a good B&M store to get really cheap Nato straps? They don't have to be good, just cheap. Wal-Mart, Kohl's?


Every Walmart around me that I've been in to usually has a few Nato straps at the jewelry counter on a shelf tucked in to the side of it, at knee level. Usually solid colors, but I have seen black/grey "Bond" ones. IIRC, they run about $8.50.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

maxfreakout said:


> A "sale" is not inherently a "bargain" which is what this thread is about - bargains/ deals. If all sales were listed here that would be a lot of noise to sift through. A Kontiki 4-Hand for $550 = Bargain, a watch strap at 20% off = whoop de do! The 4-Hands have to be coming up next . . . . .


So unless it's one of the Best Watch Deals Known to Man over the last 2+ years, it's not a bargain? My $40 strap for $10.39 was indeed a solid deal. And there were plenty of $50 straps that could have been had for $16 after last night's discount... seems like a pretty solid bargain to me.

Maybe it's your expectations that require recalibration, not the thread content?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

ManOnTime said:


> Because the sale he is communicating benefits him personally, yes I think it should.


I think the idea/principle here is that disallowing self-promotion helps to maintain the integrity of the content of the thread/forum.

You're more likely to get quality content from enthusiasts whose sole interest is to share deals they've spotted with the fellow members of their hobby, than you are from people looking to profit from the deals that they are sharing.

Might you miss out on some deals with such a policy in place? Sure. But you're also more likely to keep out the spam or almost-spam, and I believe that, on-balance, it's better not to allow self-promotion.

Absolutely nothing personal about such a policy. It's the same reason we frown upon nepotism, require judges to recuse themselves from trials where they have a horse in the race, etc..


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Deleted double-post.

(WUS platform seems to be generating a ton of them lately)


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

RyanD said:


> What's a good B&M store to get really cheap Nato straps? They don't have to be good, just cheap. Wal-Mart, Kohl's?


The only types of fabric straps I've seen in B/M stores were Velcro straps (Timex Fast Wrap style) at Walmart and then Target used to carry in the store (in my area) tons of fabric straps for all those Timex Weekends they used to sell.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ManOnTime said:


> Every Walmart around me that I've been in to usually has a few Nato straps at the jewelry counter on a shelf tucked in to the side of it, at knee level. Usually solid colors, but I have seen black/grey "Bond" ones. IIRC, they run about $8.50.


Thanks, I'll take a look. That's about the same price as Amazon.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Amazon has some *crazy good deals this morning on Invicta Pro Divers*, the 9094OB (blue/silver) and the 8929OB (black/gold). *$42.99 and $49.99* respectively.
> View attachment 13212539
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting. Picked up a couple 9094s to mod. This is the best price I can remember for a NH35 watch. Considering a NH35 movement costs about $35 on Ebay, I'm only paying about 8 bucks for the rest of the watch!


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Deleted double-post.
> 
> (WUS platform seems to be generating a ton of them lately)


We absolutely need the post delete function..if nothing else. Mods please?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> ohhenry1 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazon has some *crazy good deals this morning on Invicta Pro Divers*, the 9094OB (blue/silver) and the 8929OB (black/gold). *$42.99 and $49.99* respectively.
> ...


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

ohhenry1 said:


> Amazon has some *crazy good deals this morning on Invicta Pro Divers*, the 9094OB (blue/silver) and the 8929OB (black/gold). *$42.99 and $49.99* respectively.
> These are the 40mm submariner homages with Seiko NH35A movements, 200M water resistance, and a display caseback. All-time best prices on Amazon. Here are the links: https://amzn.to/2JGftUX & https://amzn.to/2JOZPqt. At those prices, heck, why not pick one up as a worry-free knockabout watch, or a platform for modding? That's what I did, at least.


Thanks a lot, managed to get a blue 9094. Although the shipping and import fees almost double the price, it's still a great price for us here in Europe!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

ohhenry1 said:


> Amazon has some *crazy good deals this morning on Invicta Pro Divers*, the 9094OB (blue/silver) and the 8929OB (black/gold). *$42.99 and $49.99* respectively.
> View attachment 13212539
> 
> View attachment 13212545
> ...


I've had an 8926OB in the past, so I know that when you get past the "Invicta" stigma, they really are well put together watches. I picked up an 8929OB this time. Mainly because I don't have an ostentatious gold watch in the collection. Now I'm thinking about dial and hand mods I can do to it.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> I've had an 8926OB in the past, so I know that when you get past the "Invicta" stigma, they really are well put together watches. I picked up an 8929OB this time. Mainly because I don't have an ostentatious gold watch in the collection. Now I'm thinking about dial and hand mods I can do to it.


I considered the same thing but resisted the urge. I did a little research regarding mod ideas before deciding not to buy it. I think the one pictured is done with Dagaz parts but I'm not sure the dial is available currently. The black NATO tones the gold down a little bit, I think. Still pretty out there for me.







The original for reference, around $23,000 than the mod.


----------



## tcdel (Mar 31, 2008)

$35 Amazon watch on $10 nato


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

ohhenry1 said:


> Amazon has some *crazy good deals this morning on Invicta Pro Divers*, the 9094OB (blue/silver) and the 8929OB (black/gold). *$42.99 and $49.99* respectively.
> View attachment 13212539
> 
> View attachment 13212545
> ...


Well, thanks to you I now have cut into my July buying allowance before June is half over. Hard to resist a 200m WR watch on a bracelet with a Seiko movement for $43.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Already have the 9094OB, but don't have a gold watch, so I grabbed a 8929OB, because... $50.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I too do not think the strap store owner should be promoting his sales in this forum. It is disingenuous as he did not identify himself. It also appears to be agains the rules. If you search this forum, he has done this several times.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

Okay. I got the last 9094ob in blue. Don't get mad at me. Lol That's a deal. Never had an Invicta.

Was kinda funny. Had it in my cart. Then it said no longer available. Then 5 mins later it reappeared. Maybe came out of someone else's cart. If someone here I'm sorry.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Escargot said:


> A local TJ Maxx wants $199 for this blue dial Luminox dive watch on bracelet. Is this a good price?
> 
> View attachment 13132025


Escargot: Did you end up buying this Luminox 6204? It has appeared at Sierra Trading Post for $299:

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/l...tch-stainless-steel-bracelet-for-men~p~391uh/


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Osteoman said:


> Okay. I got the last 9094ob in blue. Don't get mad at me. Lol That's a deal. Never had an Invicta.


Haha I literally have been going back and forth for a few hours if I wanted that one or the Black and Gold 89270B. Since I ordered an Orient Blue diver last week I figured I'd go with the black and gold. I would've been upset if I decided on the blue right after you grabbed the last one haha
Thanks OP for the heads up


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

jcombs1 said:


> I considered the same thing but resisted the urge. I did a little research regarding mod ideas before deciding not to buy it. I think the one pictured is done with Dagaz parts but I'm not sure the dial is available currently. The black NATO tones the gold down a little bit, I think. Still pretty out there for me.
> View attachment 13213851
> 
> The original for reference, around $23,000 than the mod.
> View attachment 13213871


Definitely the Seiko SNZH57 (of "Fifty Five Fathoms") is the better platform to carry off the Blancpain 50 Fathoms mod. The bezel on that one is just much more appropriate to the 1950s style of the original.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

bbrou33 said:


> Haha I literally have been going back and forth for a few hours if I wanted that one or the Black and Gold 89270B. Since I ordered an Orient Blue diver last week I figured I'd go with the black and gold. I would've been upset if I decided on the blue right after you grabbed the last one haha
> Thanks OP for the heads up


I'm glad it ended well. I admit I don't want to take from the other members here.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## barihunk (Jul 2, 2012)

Osteoman said:


> Okay. I got the last 9094ob in blue. Don't get mad at me. Lol That's a deal. Never had an Invicta.
> 
> Was kinda funny. Had it in my cart. Then it said no longer available. Then 5 mins later it reappeared. Maybe came out of someone else's cart. If someone here I'm sorry.


Nooooooooooo

But thanks. I had been waffling back and forth on whether to get one... and Bam it's gone. Thanks for saving me 44+ bucks


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

barihunk said:


> Nooooooooooo
> 
> But thanks. I had been waffling back and forth on whether to get one... and Bam it's gone. Thanks for saving me 44+ bucks


Your welcome? Lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Newtimer (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks, picked up the 8927OB to try out the black and gold look. I was tempted by the black & gold Orient Triton, but decided to hold out until the prices come down.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Me too. Had to pay almost double the original price ( import taxes) , but I think it's worth it. My first two tone watch. Must be getting old 
I wanted to get a CC9030-51E Citizen too, they have a great price at Amazon, but they won't ship to my country..


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

ohhenry1 said:


> Deleted double-post.
> (WUS platform seems to be generating a ton of them lately)


If while replying/posting you click the "Go Advanced" button, it shows a preview of your post and then you can edit it more and then click the submit button once you're done.
Posting/Replying THAT way, I've never generated a double post -- ever.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

fearlessleader said:


> If while replying/posting you click the "Go Advanced" button, it shows a preview of your post and then you can edit it more and then click the submit button once you're done.
> Posting/Replying THAT way, I've never generated a double post -- ever.


Off topic

When I hit the post button, I immediately get taken to the 'advanced' page. If I hit post from within 'advanced' I get a double post. However, if I cancel out of 'advanced', go back and then refresh, my post has already been submitted.

I wonder if it has anything to do my browser add-ons?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Techme said:


> Off topic
> 
> When I hit the post button, I immediately get taken to the 'advanced' page. If I hit post from within 'advanced' I get a double post. However, if I cancel out of 'advanced', go back and then refresh, my post has already been submitted.
> 
> I wonder if it has anything to do my browser add-ons?


That advanced page has a hint in it; it tries to tell you that you're posting too quickly. I figure that means it's already accepted the comment.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Osteoman said:


> I'm glad it ended well. I admit I don't want to take from the other members here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


If you knew how many lurkers sit here waiting for you to find their deals so they can buy them all and profit off of you, you'd just buy what you want guilt-free.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> If you knew how many lurkers sit here waiting for you to find their deals so they can buy them all and profit off of you, you'd just buy what you want guilt-free.


That's the truth.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop seems to have it's quartz days, todays deal:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

10% ebay bucks! may be a targeted email. ends 11:59 PT 6/14


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

minchomexa said:


> 10% ebay bucks! may be a targeted email. ends 11:59 PT 6/14


No minimum purchase.
$100 max per transaction.
$500 max total per earning period.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

This may have been mentioned, but Macy's is having a Father's Day One Day Sale.
Select Bulova, Seiko, and Citizen watches are 30% off + extra 20% off. And free shipping on $25+ purchases. 
Link to items included can be found on the main Macys.com page.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

TheJohnP said:


> This may have been mentioned, but Macy's is having a Father's Day One Day Sale.
> Select Bulova, Seiko, and Citizen watches are 30% off + extra 20% off. And free shipping on $25+ purchases.
> Link to items included can be found on the main Macys.com page.


Just a note that coupons will not work on the any "Deal of the day"


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Burei 15012M NH36A* automatic closeout* - $33.87 - Only 3 left*
41.5mm stainless steel case and bracelet, Seiko/TMI NH36A automatic, 50M WR, black dial w/rose gold


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Even without the coupons though, the new Cocktail Time is $238, which is a solid price for that piece.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I have that blue Invicta coming. Just got the shipping notice this morning.

And here's some inspiration for those that went with gold!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm not usually a big gold fan, but for some reason the Seiko and Citizen divers seem to look great in gold.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> I'm not usually a big gold fan, but for some reason the Seiko and Citizen divers seem to look great in gold.


Then peep these...


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

IAmAnalog said:


> Even without the coupons though, the new Cocktail Time is $238, which is a solid price for that piece.


$557 for the Grand Signature Nb0040-58A white dial is a pretty good deal, too. I didn't look hard, but it's the lowest price I see currently.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...teel-bracelet-watch-42mm-nb0040-58a?ID=716827


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

NOT A DEAL

Double post protip: If you are quick quoting (doesn't work if you are just quick replying, for some reason) and you post a photo or URL, you'll probably get bumped to the "wait 10 seconds" page. When that happens, click the link highlighted below (the name of the thread you are in, closest to the top of the page). This will take you back to the last post you viewed or replied to in the thread, and if you scroll down, you'll find your post. The double-post happens if you click "Post" again on the "wait 10 seconds" page.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

JakeJD said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Double post protip: If you are quick quoting (doesn't work if you are just quick replying, for some reason) and you post a photo or URL, you'll probably get bumped to the "wait 10 seconds" page. When that happens, click the link highlighted below (the name of the thread you are in, closest to the top of the page). This will take you back to the last post you viewed or replied to in the thread, and if you scroll down, you'll find your post. The double-post happens if you click "Post" again on that page.
> 
> View attachment 13216211


On the iPad, when I get the 10 seconds page, I tap the browser back button, then the refresh button and I get the new single post, instead of a double post without having to scroll around.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Not a deal...

Is anyone else having trouble viewing their eBay bucks? I click on eBay bucks and it takes me back to the main My eBay page.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

It does that to me off and on. Some kind of bug with their site I guess. It's currently working for me at work, on Chrome.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Ebates has 10% cash back for 150+ stores "today only." The list includes Sierra Trading Post, Overstock and JCP (but not Macy's, which is just 3%).

Also, Astor Bond is advertising a 10% off code: SUMMER.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

https://www.clockworksynergy.com/


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

justin86 said:


> Not a deal...
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble viewing their eBay bucks? I click on eBay bucks and it takes me back to the main My eBay page.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Currently working correctly for me using Chrome.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

WOLF is having a pretty sweet Father's Day sale on select items from the Blake line. 65% off and free shipping with the code *4DAD* brings the price of the Blake Double Winder to $360 (closest eBay price is $595) and the price of the Blake Single Winder to just $206 (closest eBay price is $350).

There are also some non-watch related items in the sale that can be had for a song (e.g., a card holder for $12).


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

mplsabdullah said:


> Just a note that coupons will not work on the any "Deal of the day"


Of course Macys makes all the good seikos "deal of the day" ?


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

JakeJD said:


> $557 for the Grand Signature Nb0040-58A white dial is a pretty good deal, too. I didn't look hard, but it's the lowest price I see currently.
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...teel-bracelet-watch-42mm-nb0040-58a?ID=716827


If not in a hurry, I would wait for Amazon Prime Days. The last two years, Amazon has offered this watch for under $500. The best deal was BF last year when Amazon dropped it to a smokin' $400.

BTW, this is simply a stunning watch. Whenever I wear mine, I tend to become easily "distracted" and just stare it!


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

My 20% off ebay purchase arrived today. Glad I talked myself into this one.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

TDKFM said:


> My 20% off ebay purchase arrived today. Glad I talked myself into this one.


Yowwwww..nice!!


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

TDKFM said:


> My 20% off ebay purchase arrived today. Glad I talked myself into this one.


Yowwwww..nice!!


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> If not in a hurry, I would wait for Amazon Prime Days. The last two years, Amazon has offered this watch for under $500. The best deal was BF last year when Amazon dropped it to a smokin' $400.
> 
> BTW, this is simply a stunning watch. Whenever I wear mine, I tend to become easily "distracted" and just stare it!


I concur it's an awesome watch but might could save more if history repeats.

I stare at mine all day too.

I will say that I would not regret paying 550 for this watch though.


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

10% off at eBay using PICKY10, looks like a 12 hour deal. Going to wait for a 30% voucher myself lol.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

Duplicate post


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

Ian_61 said:


> 10% off at eBay using PICKY10, looks like a 12 hour deal. Going to wait for a 30% voucher myself lol.


Where are you seeing this this code? Is it applicable everywhere or for just certain sellers?


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

tinpusher said:


> Where are you seeing this this code? Is it applicable everywhere or for just certain sellers?


Looks like it's for eBay.com.au

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

TDKFM said:


> My 20% off ebay purchase arrived today. Glad I talked myself into this one.


Is that the one with the JLC movement?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

rinsk21 said:


> Is that the one with the JLC movement?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I think its just an ETA. Unfortunately its running like 12 minutes fast per hour 

Was a good deal so I'm trying to decide if I send it back and cut my losses or try to get it demagnitized. Anyone have any thoughts? Seller says it ran fine when he sent it.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

TDKFM said:


> I think its just an ETA. Unfortunately its running like 12 minutes fast per hour
> 
> Was a good deal so I'm trying to decide if I send it back and cut my losses or try to get it demagnitized. Anyone have any thoughts? Seller says it ran fine when he sent it.


You would know if it was the JLC I'd think. It's twice the price, sapphire back, etc. I have had a watch or two show up in the mail with a similar problem and gotten it straightened out by a local watchmaker for a few dollars. Most likely the mainspring is caught on something and being stretched.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

rinsk21 said:


> You would know if it was the JLC I'd think. It's twice the price, sapphire back, etc. I have had a watch or two show up in the mail with a similar problem and gotten it straightened out by a local watchmaker for a few dollars. Most likely the mainspring is caught on something and being stretched.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Ya, pretty sure it's the ETA. Kind of freaks me out that it could be something more expensive wrong with it. Good to know it might be nothing serious though.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Brooklyn Watch co. 306-F-02-BB-NSWH for $59.99 with coupon code WOWBW590 much lower than other prices on a quick search. While supplies last at worldofwatches.com. There are other doorbuster deals with email subscription.

https://www.worldofwatches.com/mens...O8378RJBBG&trk_sid=58NT1O29MRL5KG8UGA3NFBC6TS


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

batmansk6 said:


> tinpusher said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you seeing this this code? Is it applicable everywhere or for just certain sellers?
> ...


Apologies, didn't realise it was AU only...


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Ian_61 said:


> Apologies, didn't realise it was AU only...


No worries mate

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Citizen AT0200-05E is Amazon Deal of the Day for $84.99 with Prime same day delivery and free returns. Too bad there's sales tax collected from most of us, $8.71 in Illinois. Still a great price.

https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Chronograph-Watch-AT0200-05E/dp/B000EQR6H0










Thanks to LH2 for the photo.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Citizen Eco-Drive AW1361-10H* - *$54.99*










*Citizen Eco-Drive Chronograph AT0200-05E - $84.99*










*Up to 50% Off Best-Selling Men's Watches on Amazon - Citizen, Bulova and more.*


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

Londo Mollari said:


> Citizen AT0200-05E is Amazon Deal of the Day for $84.99 with Prime same day delivery and free returns. Too bad there's sales tax collected from most of us, $8.71 in Illinois. Still a great price.
> https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Chronograph-Watch-AT0200-05E/dp/B000EQR6H0





HoustonReal said:


> *Citizen Eco-Drive AW1361-10H* - *$54.99*


Don't forget MrRebates 5% cashback for watch purchases at Amazon...


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> *Citizen Eco-Drive AW1361-10H* - *$54.99*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Killer deals, guys!

The Flieger style Citizen is at an all-time low price on Amazon, and at less than HALF of its historical average price: http://bit.ly/2JCEp0b

The chronograph Citizen also is at an all-time low price (data going back 10+ years), albeit at around 70% of its historical average price: http://bit.ly/2Jxczm5

Thanks, Londo & HoustonReal, for sharing these awesome deals!


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Glycine-drop:

















Re Eberhard
Note: This drop is limited to 10 units. The drop price listed is the Minimum Advertised Price. Massdrop is not allowed to advertise a lower price than the MAP. At checkout you will receive a (-$200) discount.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Men's Eco-Drive Titanium Sapphire Watch with Date, BM7170-53L lowest price ever $130










https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-...+drive+men&dpPl=1&dpID=51EXlJS9C9L&ref=plSrch


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

TDKFM said:


> I think its just an ETA. Unfortunately its running like 12 minutes fast per hour
> 
> Was a good deal so I'm trying to decide if I send it back and cut my losses or try to get it demagnitized. Anyone have any thoughts? Seller says it ran fine when he sent it.


Demagnetization is a 1-minute procedure and usually costs nothing (at least my watchmaker doesn't charge me for it). Definitely worth a try.


----------



## bigcountry1369 (Jun 13, 2018)

How would the Citizen Grand Signature NB0040 compare to the Tissot Powermatic 80 or PR 100 Automatics? Have been looking at picking up a Tissot for a while but this Citizen looks sharp.



JakeJD said:


> $557 for the Grand Signature Nb0040-58A white dial is a pretty good deal, too. I didn't look hard, but it's the lowest price I see currently.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

bigcountry1369 said:


> How would the Citizen Grand Signature NB0040 compare to the Tissot Powermatic 80 or PR 100 Automatics? Have been looking at picking up a Tissot for a while but this Citizen looks sharp.


Citizen Grand Signature >> Tissot


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

RyanD said:


> Citizen Grand Signature >> Tissot


Most definitely! I cannot say enough good things about this watch. Want to get a blue Grand Sport next once there is a deal on one.










Sent from my Note


----------



## bigcountry1369 (Jun 13, 2018)

Looks sharp, that's the extra push I needed...ordered.



RyanD said:


> Citizen Grand Signature >> Tissot





MakaveliSK said:


> Most definitely! I cannot say enough good things about this watch. Want to get a blue Grand Sport next once there is a deal on one.


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

Amazon Deal of the Day for a Casio Pro-Trek PRW2500 $108. I dont know much about them, but it ticked all of the boxes I was looking for. Triple sensor, Tough Solar, Atomic and WR to 200M

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Quartz-Resin-Sport-Watch/dp/B005MRMU0O?ref_=Oct_DLandingS_PC_NA_NA


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> *Citizen Eco-Drive AW1361-10H* - *$54.99*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had to jump on the Flieger, even though I have been desperately attempting to thin my collection down..just cant pass up a deal this good I guess.


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

True love at first sight. I couldn't be happier. I think these are $569 for one more day before the price increases.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> True love at first sight. I couldn't be happier. I think these are $569 for one more day before the price increases.
> 
> View attachment 13218357


Every bronze model Mako has been sold out now since yesterday, or perhaps even Monday. Good thing you (or should I say, we) got in when we did!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Rebate site Lemoney offering 10% rebates on eBay purchases on the first $80, 1% rebate on everything above that. This is a "turbo deal" that you only get to use once a month.

Combine this with the eBay Bucks deal going on and you're getting somewhere.

https://www.lemoney.com/stores/ebay


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Another Pro Trek, that if I didn't have a PRG-270, I'd buy this one. 
Hell of a price for that model. FYI, the aluminum bezel will get scratched. A black Sharpie pen is your friend. Also, if you remove the resin straps, a 22mm Nato will fit without the need of adapters. The screw bars are male/female and will require two small flat head screwdrivers to remove. Try not to stab yourself if you attempt this modification.



BudLynn said:


> Amazon Deal of the Day for a Casio Pro-Trek PRW2500 $108. I dont know much about them, but it ticked all of the boxes I was looking for. Triple sensor, Tough Solar, Atomic and WR to 200M
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Quartz-Resin-Sport-Watch/dp/B005MRMU0O?ref_=Oct_DLandingS_PC_NA_NA


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

cairoanan:
You're tellin me? Bought this 1410 from the source submitted.
It joined my 5 other Citizen EcoDrives incl my EcoZilla. Gaga
about Seiko, Citizen, Orient, Casio and Reactors.

OK so I'm watch OCD.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Invicta 8926* Pro Diver scalloped bezel - *$59.99* 
40mm stainless steel case, NH35A movement, 200M WR



*Invicta 9307* Pro Diver, Swiss quartz -* $46.99*
*40mm* stainless steel case, Ronda 705 quartz movement, 200M WR


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Wenger Field watches - $29.99*
41mm x 10mm stainless steel case, Swiss Made, *Sapphire* crystal, 100M WR

*Color 01.0441.110*


*Color 01.0441.107*


*Color 01.0441.109*


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

Another Pro-Trek Amazon deal of the day (not bad if you missed out on yesterday's PRG-300 and you don't mind a negative display)

Casio Men's PRG-300CM-3CR Pro Trek Solar-Power Triple-Sensor Watch For $79.99

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PRG-30...odeID=7141123011&psd=1&keywords=Prg-300+Casio


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Suddenly, we've got a number of camouflage watch deals coming out of the woodwork. Interesting! Could this be related to Father's Day somehow? Or just coincidence?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Orient Bambino* - 2nd Generation, Version I - *$109.99*



*More Daily Deals on Orient watches*

*Orient Capital* Version 2 quartz watch - *$84.99*


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

ohhenry1 said:


> Suddenly, we've got a number of camouflage watch deals coming out of the woodwork. Interesting! Could this be related to Father's Day somehow? Or just coincidence?


Since you brought it up... This Bertucci is $30 at Sierra Trading Post. $70 direct from Bertucci, $55 on Amazon.

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/b...ap~p~259nt/?filterString=mens-watches~d~9404/


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Touchofmodern has a 24h Tissot sale, slighlty cheaper than Joma but with 2 yrs Manufacturer warranty as to 2 yrs Joma warranty and much much cheaper than some of the other onlise sellers.
24-HOUR SPECIAL // TISSOT
Starting at $164.99 For 24 Hours Only
Founded in Switzerland in 1853, Tissot has made a name for itself, and it's timepieces, throughout the world. From sporty workhorses to elegant classics, each one features state-of-the-art precision and excellence that has become the hallmark of Swiss watchmaking.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

MrMajestyk said:


> Touchofmodern has a 24h Tissot sale, slighlty cheaper than Joma but with 2 yrs Manufacturer warranty as to 2 yrs Joma warranty and much much cheaper than some of the other onlise sellers.
> 24-HOUR SPECIAL // TISSOT
> Starting at $164.99 For 24 Hours Only
> Founded in Switzerland in 1853, Tissot has made a name for itself, and it's timepieces, throughout the world. From sporty workhorses to elegant classics, each one features state-of-the-art precision and excellence that has become the hallmark of Swiss watchmaking.


They have two Nicky Hayden models. Since he has passed away, I consider them rather special. I like the one with camo.


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Every bronze model Mako has been sold out now since yesterday, or perhaps even Monday. Good thing you (or should I say, we) got in when we did!


Unfortunately, mine is running about 45 minutes fast. I already set it thee times today!


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

asushane said:


> Another Pro-Trek Amazon deal of the day (not bad if you missed out on yesterday's PRG-300 and you don't mind a negative display)
> 
> Casio Men's PRG-300CM-3CR Pro Trek Solar-Power Triple-Sensor Watch For $79.99
> 
> ...


Thanks. I just pulled the trigger on this one. Second Amazon watch order this week, but I have been wanting an ABC solar watch for a while, and this one is 42mm instead of 50mm like many of the other models.


----------



## nolanm (Jun 14, 2018)

*drool* Looks amazing. pity I just wasn't in a place where I could afford it. Does anyone know if Zelos reissues their watches occasionally?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Orient FUNE3005D0 *Quartz Blue Dial Diving Watch - *$79.84*
42mm stainless steel case, 20mm black rubber strap, 200M WR


----------



## watchoz (Oct 24, 2013)

I just stumbled across this bargain on the Junghans Max Bill Quartz 041/4461.00 on Amazon. $371 + shipping. Total came to $442.23 delivered to Australia for me. Cheapest price by far from my checks online, I have wanted one of these for ages and was hoping for the automatic - but at this price couldn't say no!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00M7303QE/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Casio AE1200WH-1A* Black Digital World Time Watch - *$14.45*

39.5mm resin case, mineral crystal, 100M WR, 10-year CR2025 battery


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> *Orient FUNE3005D0 *Quartz Blue Dial Diving Watch - *$79.84*
> 42mm stainless steel case, 20mm black rubber strap, 200M WR


Dang it. Back to $100 this morning. But I'll be keeping an eye on this one. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

7 Seiko models ranging from 60-75% off.

Notable - the SSC619p1 is 74% off coming in at $109.99. Next lowest price I see is $148.99. 
(https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Bracel...8514&sr=1-6&pi=SL180_SX131_CR0,0,131,180_QL70)

All 7:
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=gbmh_m..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=HBWNXVMAEKG4PAHENM3K









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Time for Massdrop, Mondaine time:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

If you have access to mynavyexchange this Shinola is on sale for $286. It's listed as the canfield chronograph but based on the size and color it looks like the runwell chronograph. It's a whopping 47mm.

https://www.mynavyexchange.com/mobile/pdp/pdpLayout.jsp?productId=9722398









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## quarzaro (Feb 2, 2016)

The Seiko Sarb 017 is back on Amazon for 356$

Sry cant post link right now.


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

quarzaro said:


> The Seiko Sarb 017 is back on Amazon for 356$
> 
> Sry cant post link right now.


Well there goes 380 dollars after tax. My whole "slim down the collection" plan is out the window. 3 new watches purchased in the past 18 hours.


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

quarzaro said:


> The Seiko Sarb 017 is back on Amazon for 356$
> 
> Sry cant post link right now.


Thanks for this post! I was going to order it during the most recent 20% off ebay deal, but a medical issue arose and I missed the deadline. I'm glad I had another chance.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

quarzaro said:


> The Seiko Sarb 017 is back on Amazon for 356$
> 
> Sry cant post link right now.


Here's the link: https://amzn.to/2JAxZ1z

Great deal for the Alpinist at that price, especially post-discontinuation.

And for anyone who doesn't know, here's the watch in question (photo randomly copied off the Internet):


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

www.amazon.com/Seiko-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless-Leather/dp/B000KG93BQ


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

quarzaro said:


> The Seiko Sarb 017 is back on Amazon for 356$
> 
> Sry cant post link right now.


Thanks for the heads up! Got one for $288 out the door, had some reward points from my CC and used it.


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

quarzaro said:


> The Seiko Sarb 017 is back on Amazon for 356$
> 
> Sry cant post link right now.


Aaaaand gone, apparently.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

quarzaro said:


> The Seiko Sarb 017 is back on Amazon for 356$
> 
> Sry cant post link right now.


Odd thing....still shows one in stock but priced bumped to $450.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> Odd thing....still shows one in stock but priced bumped to $450.


That's a different seller. The $356 is sold and shipped from Amazon direct.


----------



## quarzaro (Feb 2, 2016)

That was fast, glad some of you got the chance to buy one!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Obris Morgan Nautilus ordering is open $349 bronze with 9015 movement. A bargain if there ever was one.

The Offical Website of Obris Morgan Timepieces - Nautilus


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

The Seiko SARB017 is back in stock from Amazon with 2 available for $356.

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless-Leather/dp/B000KG93BQ


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Peace N Time said:


> The Seiko SARB017 is back in stock from Amazon with 2 available for $356.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless-Leather/dp/B000KG93BQ


It's now back ordered, but they are taking orders, and they are expecting stock to arrive in 2 days (6/16).


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> It's now back ordered, but they are taking orders, and they are expecting stock to arrive in 2 days (6/16).


Thanks to both of you for the update! Just ordered one...figured with free returns I might as well give it a look!


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

38mm Swiss automatic. Decorated in-house movement. Domed sapphire crystal with AR04 coating. Display back. Beautiful navy dial. MSRP $895. Now $248 with prime. 6 in stock. (It's a Fossil)

Side notes: I enjoy browsing A Blog to Watch but their piece on these watches is surprisingly mis-informed and one of the worst things Ariel has ever written. Also, it's funny looking at the old reviews and seeing how people like it but wish it was 45mm.

LINK TO THE WATCH


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> 38mm Swiss automatic. Decorated in-house movement. Domed sapphire crystal with AR04 coating. Display back. Beautiful navy dial. MSRP $895. Now $248 with prime. 6 in stock. (It's a Fossil)
> 
> Side notes: I enjoy browsing A Blog to Watch but their piece on these watches is surprisingly mis-informed and one of the worst things Ariel has ever written. Also, it's funny looking at the old reviews and seeing how people like it but wish it was 45mm.
> 
> ...


It has a STP-11 movement, which is a clone of the ETA 2824-2. The Fossil Swiss Automatics are very nicely made, but they do wear small.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ohhenry1 said:


> It's now back ordered, but they are taking orders, and they are expecting stock to arrive in 2 days (6/16).


When Amazon lists an expected arrival date like this, it means that Amazon actually has the item in the warehouse but it hasn't been transferred to the fulfillment location yet. This process can take a few days.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Has anyone who ordered the blue Invicta received the shipment confirmation by email or any other way? 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Aeryn said:


> Has anyone who ordered the blue Invicta received the shipment confirmation by email or any other way?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


On the truck and due to be delivered today, in time to give it to my old man as a Father's Day beater.

Originally though, it had an expected arrival date of June 21st, and as of last night the order status showed it hadn't even shipped. I thought it might be Amazeball's punishment for choosing free shipping, but I figured I'd give it as a gift to friends or family sooner or later anyway.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Aeryn said:


> Has anyone who ordered the blue Invicta received the shipment confirmation by email or any other way?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


Got it yesterday. Not bad for the price of a watch strap...


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Strange, I got only the order confirmation and still not shipped yet. 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

Only did a little digging, but this seems to be a good price for this Shinola Run Well Chrono

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...o-41-mm-genuine-gator-strap-watch?color=BROWN


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

double post


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JMD1082 said:


> Only did a little digging, but this seems to be a good price for this Shinola Run Well Chrono
> 
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...o-41-mm-genuine-gator-strap-watch?color=BROWN


I might run down to Nordstrom Rack to see if I can find any of the famous $0.01 price tags. Would I still get 25% off?


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

dart1214 said:


> Got it yesterday. Not bad for the price of a watch strap...


I got three of them yesterday (two are gifts) and one black dial two tone. Cost after eBates and Amazon store card cash back was $39. That's a lot of watch for that money! Do check yours out though. I took the gift watches out of their boxes and inspected everything. The screw down crowns on all of them is a little wonky, maybe needs to be used a bit, but one was just outright bad. So I'm going to try an exchange with Amazon.

BTW, I have a Rolex two tone "Bluesy" that I swapped parts on (bezel, crown, bracelet) to tone down the bling factor and make it all stainless like the Invicta. Now I know that there is no comparison regarding quality and movements, but comparing an old 1989 Rolex to this Invicta: the new, shiny, fresh Invicta definitely looks a lot better! This is my only Invicta and I planned to de-brand it, but honestly I think I'm going to wear it as is. Hate Invicta or not, the straight up fact is that they made one heck of a nice watch here for very little coin. Props to them! Also, I like the fact (not sure if it's true for all) that my Invicta dial has a tinge of purple in there, just like the Rolex.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Aeryn said:


> Has anyone who ordered the blue Invicta received the shipment confirmation by email or any other way?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


According to Amazon mine is waiting for me at the post office.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

8929OB came today. Never thought of myself as a gold guy, but I'm thinking that I kinda like it.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Burei *open heart automatic - *Clearance - $35.81* - Only 4 left
41mm stainless steel case, Miyota 821A movement, 50M WR


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

Cheddar said:


> Thanks to both of you for the update! Just ordered one...figured with free returns I might as well give it a look!


Gone again, apparently. Cheapest I see is $479


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

latest Armida sale

Dragon Boat sale 17th- 19th
Enter DRAGON for a 15% DISCOUNT


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

nachodaddy said:


> 8929OB came today. Never thought of myself as a gold guy, but I'm thinking that I kinda like it.


That'd look really classy on a black strap. On a gold bracelet is too much for my taste . . . but on a black strap? I'm tellin' ya . . .


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Kirk B said:


> I got three of them yesterday (two are gifts) and one black dial two tone. Cost after eBates and Amazon store card cash back was $39. That's a lot of watch for that money! Do check yours out though. I took the gift watches out of their boxes and inspected everything. The screw down crowns on all of them is a little wonky, maybe needs to be used a bit, but one was just outright bad. So I'm going to try an exchange with Amazon.
> 
> BTW, I have a Rolex two tone "Bluesy" that I swapped parts on (bezel, crown, bracelet) to tone down the bling factor and make it all stainless like the Invicta. Now I know that there is no comparison regarding quality and movements, but comparing an old 1989 Rolex to this Invicta: the new, shiny, fresh Invicta definitely looks a lot better! This is my only Invicta and I planned to de-brand it, but honestly I think I'm going to wear it as is. Hate Invicta or not, the straight up fact is that they made one heck of a nice watch here for very little coin. Props to them! Also, I like the fact (not sure if it's true for all) that my Invicta dial has a tinge of purple in there, just like the Rolex.
> 
> ...


So refreshing to hear informed commentary on the matter. Bravo, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Aeryn said:


> Has anyone who ordered the blue Invicta received the shipment confirmation by email or any other way?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


Got my Two Tone delivered today. Had email notifications the entire time. My first two tone and really love the way it looks. Have some ideas for mods but may leave it as is for now.
Also received my Orient Triton yesterday that I ordered from Creation Watches. Both watches purchased thanks to this thread haha. Switched out the bracelet on the Orient for a new BandR leather strap. Can't decide if I like the strap or the bracelet better. But both great watches that I scored for great prices!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Haha, everyone in the affordable deals thread is thrilled to hear the Rolex owner pump up the Invicta. You gotta admit that’s funny. Dudes a hero over here now.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Haha, everyone in the affordable deals thread is thrilled to hear the Rolex owner pump up the Invicta. You gotta admit that's funny. Dudes a hero over here now.


Shades of drhr!


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> 38mm Swiss automatic. Decorated in-house movement. Domed sapphire crystal with AR04 coating. Display back. Beautiful navy dial. MSRP $895. Now $248 with prime. 6 in stock. (It's a Fossil)
> 
> Side notes: I enjoy browsing A Blog to Watch but their piece on these watches is surprisingly mis-informed and one of the worst things Ariel has ever written. Also, it's funny looking at the old reviews and seeing how people like it but wish it was 45mm.
> 
> ...


I own this watch, (different color dial) and it is a awesome watch. Tonmy mind Fossil did a disservice by not giving their Swiss Made pieces a different label/name....

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

capisce1987 said:


> I own this watch, (different color dial) and it is a awesome watch. Tonmy mind Fossil did a disservice by not giving their Swiss Made pieces a different label/name....
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


they have Zodiac and Emporio Armani Swiss


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

taike said:


> they have Zodiac and Emporio Armani Swiss


Yea, but those are separate brands, with separate history... (At least Zodiac...)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

My 20% off eBay score...amazing for just over $100. Love the blue...









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

So Fossil goes out of their way to make something nice, and they screw it up. 'Swiss Made' is supposed to be at the bottom of the dial on either side of the 6 in tiny letters. SMH

View attachment 13221415
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

Aeryn said:


> Has anyone who ordered the blue Invicta received the shipment confirmation by email or any other way?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


Still shows as not shipped yet for me.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*CROTON CA301288SSSL* quartz diver style watch - *$30.56*
42mm x 11.5mm stainless steel case, Japanese quartz, 100M WR, diver bezel

Croton is an American company that currently produces their watches in China.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Seiko Astron GPS too rich for your blood?*

*Seiko SSF005 Sportura* Solar GPS synchronized watch -* $649.99*
44mm x 12mm case, ceramic bezel, 100M WR, AR Sapphire crystal, solar quartz, GPS


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Oris 582-7694-4061LS* Rectangular Complication Silver Dial Leather Mens Watch - *$699.99 *($100 less than Jomashop)
32mm x 47mm stainless retangular case, 100M WR, sapphire crystal, automatic movement with four multi-function sub-dials displaying: 24 hour, date, day of the week and moonphase


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Tissot PR100* Silver Dial Stainless Steel Automatic Men's Watch T1014071103100 - *$303.99* ($371 @ timepiece.com/$375 @ Jomashop)
39mm x 10.39mm stainless steel case, ETA Powermatic 80 movement, sapphire crystal, 100M WR, luminescent hands, Swiss Made


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Before i read your post the rolex was what caught my attention first. The pic is too small to read rolex on my phone but the details come across classier than the invicta.


Kirk B said:


> I got three of them yesterday (two are gifts) and one black dial two tone. Cost after eBates and Amazon store card cash back was $39. That's a lot of watch for that money! Do check yours out though. I took the gift watches out of their boxes and inspected everything. The screw down crowns on all of them is a little wonky, maybe needs to be used a bit, but one was just outright bad. So I'm going to try an exchange with Amazon.
> 
> BTW, I have a Rolex two tone "Bluesy" that I swapped parts on (bezel, crown, bracelet) to tone down the bling factor and make it all stainless like the Invicta. Now I know that there is no comparison regarding quality and movements, but comparing an old 1989 Rolex to this Invicta: the new, shiny, fresh Invicta definitely looks a lot better! This is my only Invicta and I planned to de-brand it, but honestly I think I'm going to wear it as is. Hate Invicta or not, the straight up fact is that they made one heck of a nice watch here for very little coin. Props to them! Also, I like the fact (not sure if it's true for all) that my Invicta dial has a tinge of purple in there, just like the Rolex.
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

taike said:


> latest Armida sale
> 
> Dragon Boat sale 17th- 19th
> Enter DRAGON for a 15% DISCOUNT


Wonder if Helson will also have one. Seems like Armida has these more often than Helson. For some reason i thought they were in sync with offering discounts


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Before i read your post the rolex was what caught my attention first. The pic is too small to read rolex on my phone but the details come across classier than the invicta.


Here are a couple of side by side shots. It's a bit unfair to compare a brand new Invicta to a beat up, old Rolex (1989 serial number). A new, shiny Rolex Submariner with improved bracelet would simply blow the Invicta away. But to me the Invicta looks pretty darn nice in comparison to my older Submariner. The lume on the Invicta is poor, but lots better than the tritium lume on the old Rolex that has now faded to nothing...  The big win for the Rolex is that it is substantially thinner than the Invicta, making it wear better. Both tell time and have tough mechanical movements. There's no question that the Rolex is better... but $7,000 used vs $43 new, 160 times better? No, certainly not. Still, I can flip the Rolex in 2 years or 20 years and get every last penny out of it and then some... so where is your money better spent? *The real answer is to spend $43 on the Invicta and put the $6,957 that you saved in a stock index mutual fund, but that's less fun.*

In the end, to those who also got in on the Invicta deal, enjoy your watches and wear them with pride, they're really a very decent watch for the price, IMHO.


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

Drewdoog said:


> So Fossil goes out of their way to make something nice, and they screw it up. 'Swiss Made' is supposed to be at the bottom of the dial on either side of the 6 in tiny letters. SMH
> 
> View attachment 13221415


[/QUOTE]

The version for sale on Amazon is fixed.


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

Seiko Starlight Cocktail for $400 ($360 after 10% ebay bucks) on ebay, a very good price for this specific model.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Pres...tic-Mens-Watch-SRPC01J1/113065106794?var=null


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Hmmm tempting.... Anyone have an opinion on the service costs further down the road?


HoustonReal said:


> *Oris 582-7694-4061LS* Rectangular Complication Silver Dial Leather Mens Watch - *$699.99 *($100 less than Jomashop)
> 32mm x 47mm stainless retangular case, 100M WR, sapphire crystal, automatic movement with four multi-function sub-dials displaying: 24 hour, date, day of the week and moonphase


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Oh no! Double post again


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

watchoz said:


> I just stumbled across this bargain on the Junghans Max Bill Quartz 041/4461.00 on Amazon. $371 + shipping. Total came to $442.23 delivered to Australia for me. Cheapest price by far from my checks online, I have wanted one of these for ages and was hoping for the automatic - but at this price couldn't say no!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00M7303QE/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Link comes up with $640 for me and won't ship to Australia!?


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Finally, I got the shipping confirmation on Invicta. Phew... 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Victorinox 241665* Night Vision Watch - *$249.95*
42mm x 13.25mm 316L case, AR sapphire crystal, Swiss quartz, 50M WR, integrated LED flashlight


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> *Victorinox 241665* Night Vision Watch - *$249.95*
> 42mm x 13.25mm 316L case, AR sapphire crystal, Swiss quartz, 50M WR, integrated LED flashlight


Just saw this one at TJ Maxx. I think it was $159.


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Just saw this one at TJ Maxx. I think it was $159.


Same here. Was at my TJ Maxx last week for $159. It got snagged pretty quick. Gone when I went back in two days ago.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

Rainshadow said:


> Oh no! Double post again
> 
> View attachment 13222973


Haven't seen The Barbarians in years. This gave me a great laugh and a huge dose of nostalgia!!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Wonder if Helson will also have one. Seems like Armida has these more often than Helson. For some reason i thought they were in sync with offering discounts


Maranez and Helson have now both posted Dragon Boat sales, too. Both run from June 17-19 (the same as the Armida sale).

Helson = "FDS" gets 10 percent off
Maranez = "DB" gets 20 percent off

And, of course, Armida = "DRAGON" for 15 percent off.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> I might run down to Nordstrom Rack to see if I can find any of the famous $0.01 price tags. Would I still get 25% off?


No decent watches at the store, but picked up some nice boots cheap.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Aeryn said:


> Finally, I got the shipping confirmation on Invicta. Phew...
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


Same here, mine is being sent to Europe so I expected it to take a little longer!!!
And now off to buy mod parts! :-d


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Some nice Massdrop deals:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

A rare UK bargain....just picked up tjis great looking Seiko Prospex SSG013P1 in the Ernest Jones Sale. £269 from £499. Cheaper than online offering and a great price for 45mm radio controlled and solar. Don't own many quartz but really like this. Sure it's half this in US though!









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

cuica said:


> Same here, mine is being sent to Europe so I expected it to take a little longer!!!
> And now off to buy mod parts! :-d


Mine too. But is somehow curious how in US are already on the wrists, and yet we are still waiting for shipment. I hope it arrives too. Mine is scheduled to arrive on 28th July.

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

cuica said:


> And now off to buy mod parts! :-d


Trying to decide which direction I want to go. May leave it stock for a bit until I find my inspiration


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Baume & Mercier Capeland Auto Chrono M0A10065 - $1450

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Aeryn said:


> Mine too. But is somehow curious how in US are already on the wrists, and yet we are still waiting for shipment. I hope it arrives too. Mine is scheduled to arrive on 28th July.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


Mine is said to arrive on the 29th.



bbrou33 said:


> Trying to decide which direction I want to go. May leave it stock for a bit until I find my inspiration


The first thing to mod will be the bezel insert, swapped some emails with Dave Murphy and he may be able to mod his IN4050 to accomodate a Parnis Ceramic insert...


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

cuica said:


> The first thing to mod will be the bezel insert, swapped some emails with Dave Murphy and he may be able to mod his IN4050 to accomodate a Parnis Ceramic insert...


That would be really nice. Keep us (me) updated on the project


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Very patriotic.....4th of July coming !


Peace N Time said:


> Baume & Mercier Capeland Auto Chrono M0A10065 - $1450
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/
> 
> View attachment 13223679


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Put the 8929OB I got on a polished center jubilee I ordered at the same time.

Really liking the look, it's giving off some strong 80's corporate raider vibes.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

ManOnTime said:


> Put the 8929OB I got on a polished center jubilee I ordered at the same time.
> 
> Really liking the look, it's giving off some strong 80's corporate raider vibes.
> 
> View attachment 13224247


Greed is good!









Although it reminds me of Sonny Crockett.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Robotaz said:


> Haha, everyone in the affordable deals thread is thrilled to hear the Rolex owner pump up the Invicta. You gotta admit that's funny. Dudes a hero over here now.


Maybe I'm misreading the tone here . . . (if so, ignore the following) . . . but

Kirk B actually has the goods in hand, and has taken the time to report back to the forum in detail how he sees it, both the good and the bad. Isn't that kind of behavior ALWAYS worthy of applause (or the very least, respect), instead of derision??


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Greed is good!
> 
> View attachment 13224335
> 
> ...


Miami Vice was my other thought!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

ohhenry1 said:


> Maybe I'm misreading the tone here . . . (if so, ignore the following) . . . but
> 
> Kirk B actually has the goods in hand, and has taken the time to report back to the forum in detail how he sees it, both the good and the bad. Isn't that kind of behavior ALWAYS worthy of applause (or the very least, respect), instead of derision??


Oh, Henry...

Rolex owners have a certain... reputation, kind of like Audi/Benz/BMW/Porsche/et al drivers, and just like all stereotypes, this one exists because it's rooted in enough historical observations to metastasize. And as a result, many WIS will sneer at the brand-focused, buying-a-watch-for-status-while-not-knowing-Shinola-about-watches-centric approach of many (though certianly not all) Rolex owners. Thus, to have a Rolex owner slumming it in f71 and in the process extolling the virtues of arguably one of the most hated-on watches in existence (and an homage nonetheless) is rich in all its ironic splendor.

Having spent a little time on this forum, I see no derision whatsoever in Robotaz's post, but rather just a recognition of the aforementioned irony.

BTW, for those slow on the uptake, this is 'not a deal.' The blue Invicta, on the other hand, was a sweetheart of a deal for anyone looking to pick up an auto beater on the cheap. I am always on the look out for these sub-$50 deals as gifts for friends and family. And while I bought this to give as one such gift, if my watch boxes weren't already overflowing, I would not hesitate to keep it for myself.


----------



## bc4393 (Nov 4, 2015)

Certified watch store has some great deals on Wenger's right now. 26 in total (23 under 100) so too many to list.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/watch-brands/wenger.html
A couple that stood out to me.

58.99








44.99








78.99








106.99


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ooh, that bicompax Wenger looks sharp.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...tch-al525s4e6.html?ref=recentlyviewedproducts

Alpina Alpiner White dial for $409... good price?


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Wiggy999 said:


> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...tch-al525s4e6.html?ref=recentlyviewedproducts
> 
> Alpina Alpiner White dial for $409... good price?
> 
> View attachment 13224713


Was about $360 from Amazon in May.

https://camelcamelcamel.com/Alpina-Alpiner-Automatic-Stainless-Calendar/product/B00UJY523M

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Casio white resin digital w/ gray dial, model W214HC-7B, 44mm, 50m WR, backlight, *$16 incl. free shipping* from thecasiostore on eBay. Same price available from Amazon or Wal-Mart. Camel^3 shows it hasn't been lower at Amazon since 2015. Camel^3 average price: $25. List: $35.

UPDATE: Their description says it has a backlight, but watching a video review it was clearly not EL backlight. Rather, it is a light shining from the edge to illuminate the dial.

Casio product page here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...aph-White-Resin-Band-44mm-Watch-/183251221544


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

caktaylor said:


> Maranez and Helson have now both posted Dragon Boat sales, too. Both run from June 17-19 (the same as the Armida sale).
> 
> Helson = "FDS" gets 10 percent off
> Maranez = "DB" gets 20 percent off
> ...


Thank you!!! Now the hard part Brass SD 40 or Rawai hmmm


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Starking BM0990* (Piaget Polo Chronograph homages) quartz chronographs - *$20 - $22.99* (w/$2 instant coupon)
*Normally ~$30 on Ali Express - Limited stock for blue colorway*
41mm 316L stainless steel case, quartz chronograph on central second hand, 30M WR


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Casio white resin digital w/ gray dial, model W214HC-7B, 44mm, 50m WR, backlight, *$16 incl. free shipping* from thecasiostore on eBay. Same price available from Amazon or Wal-Mart. Camel^3 shows it hasn't been lower at Amazon since 2015. Camel^3 average price: $25. List: $35.
> 
> Casio product page here.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...aph-White-Resin-Band-44mm-Watch-/183251221544


Thanks. Grabbed one for my 13 year old son, who informed me that this watch is "lit".

I don't think he was referring to the illumination.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

BrandonH79 said:


> Thanks. Grabbed one for my 13 year old son, who informed me that this watch is "lit".
> 
> I don't think he was referring to the illumination.


lol
My 12 year old son must be behind the times. He and his group of friends still say, "Oh Snap!" 
I will give him credit though. He wears a blue DW-9052.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Seiko SSC619P1* Solar Chronograph, blue dial - *$109.99*
45mm x 12mm 316L stainless steel case, 50mm lug to lug, 22mm 316L bracelet, Hardlex crystal, 100M WR


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Casio GD-350-1B the negative display version on Amazon for $71.99 which is as low as I've seen them for some time. Who knows how long they'll be at that price.

Hands down one the best negative lcd display Casio makes. Legible in low light conditions without using the back light.









https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CHXQD7...olid=22S2GDSUQFW1L&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Kirk B said:


> I got three of them yesterday (two are gifts) and one black dial two tone. Cost after eBates and Amazon store card cash back was $39. That's a lot of watch for that money! Do check yours out though. I took the gift watches out of their boxes and inspected everything. The screw down crowns on all of them is a little wonky, maybe needs to be used a bit, but one was just outright bad. So I'm going to try an exchange with Amazon.
> 
> BTW, I have a Rolex two tone "Bluesy" that I swapped parts on (bezel, crown, bracelet) to tone down the bling factor and make it all stainless like the Invicta. Now I know that there is no comparison regarding quality and movements, but comparing an old 1989 Rolex to this Invicta: the new, shiny, fresh Invicta definitely looks a lot better! This is my only Invicta and I planned to de-brand it, but honestly I think I'm going to wear it as is. Hate Invicta or not, the straight up fact is that they made one heck of a nice watch here for very little coin. Props to them! Also, I like the fact (not sure if it's true for all) that my Invicta dial has a tinge of purple in there, just like the Rolex.
> 
> ...


Am I the only one who cannot understand, why somebody would spend $10K on a watch and then change the bracelet, bezel and crown to make it look like a fake, because that's exactly what that Rolex looks now :think:


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

thechin said:


> Am I the only one who cannot understand, why somebody would spend $10K on a watch and then change the bracelet, bezel and crown to make it look like a fake, because that's exactly what that Rolex looks now :think:


I'm not seeing where he said he spent 10k on a nearly 30 year old watch. But I do see where he wrote, "to tone down the bling factor". What's the big deal? People can't do what they want with their own stuff now?


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

This giant crazy looking Invicta can be yours for 199 at tj Maxx.









A better picture









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> This giant crazy looking Invicta can be yours for 199 at tj Maxx. ...
> 
> A better picture
> 
> ...


Fixed bezel? SMH

Invicta Reserve 25362, 49.5mm, 200m, "Swiss Components" Ronda 5040.D. List: $1695. Invicta product page here.


----------



## tokeisukeii (Jan 19, 2017)

Does it come with a year's gym membership and a anti glare glasses?


batmansk6 said:


> This giant crazy looking Invicta can be yours for 199 at tj Maxx.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my KFDOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## networkned (May 15, 2018)

It hideous.

I kinda want it just because it's so damn ugly


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

That's what is known as fugly!


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

batmansk6 said:


> This giant crazy looking Invicta can be yours for 199 at tj Maxx.
> 
> A better picture


In one post, you managed to undo what 29 hours of 9094OB ownership undid after 20-something years of Invitca hate.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

batmansk6 said:


> A better picture


Better than what?!


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Yikes!!!!!


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Speaking of all the Invicta hate, I stumbled upon the Invicta 8926 on on Amazon for $59.99, within $10 of its all time low according to 3xCamel. Now I need to go search a bunch of other stuff so Amazon will stop suggesting Invicta watches for me.

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Dive..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=N7JGD4WY87H6NTH4FPEM


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Speaking of all the Invicta hate, I stumbled upon the Invicta 8926 on on Amazon for $59.99, within $10 of its all time low according to 3xCamel. Now I need to go search a bunch of other stuff so Amazon will stop suggesting Invicta watches for me.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Dive..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=N7JGD4WY87H6NTH4FPEM


Just delete your Amazon cookies, so they cannot track you.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Oh, Henry...
> 
> Rolex owners have a certain... reputation, kind of like Audi/Benz/BMW/Porsche/et al drivers, and just like all stereotypes, this one exists because it's rooted in enough historical observations to metastasize. And as a result, many WIS will sneer at the brand-focused, buying-a-watch-for-status-while-not-knowing-Shinola-about-watches-centric approach of many (though certianly not all) Rolex owners. Thus, to have a Rolex owner slumming it in f71 and in the process extolling the virtues of arguably one of the most hated-on watches in existence (and an homage nonetheless) is rich in all its ironic splendor.


Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

thechin said:


> Am I the only one who cannot understand, why somebody would spend $10K on a watch and then change the bracelet, bezel and crown to make it look like a fake, because that's exactly what that Rolex looks now :think:


Rolex does not make a blue stainless steel submariner, and that looks much less fake than the custom dial jobs you see sometimes.


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

Whoa. Just got delivery alert from Amazon for tomorrow for the Alpinist deal from Thursday, which I ordered with super saver shipping.


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

Just received my Citizen Avion from Amazon's 54.99 deal and its just not clicking with me. If anyone missed out and would like one, I would gladly pass it along for price paid, otherwise I think its going back.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

tokeisukeii said:


> Does it come with a year's gym membership and a anti glare glasses?
> 
> Sent from my KFDOWI using Tapatalk


No. It comes with these glasses.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop updates:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

Another Invicta for those inclined from Amazon. Camel3 shows it to be a good price historically. Search Invicta 9307 on Amazon USA. $46.99

Seems photos are not appearing, a shame. Maybe in the end they will.
















Full disclosure: I do own Amazon stock.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

batmansk6 said:


> This giant crazy looking Invicta can be yours for 199 at tj Maxx.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect for my vacation to Chernobyl.


----------



## watchuck (Sep 26, 2014)

batmansk6 said:


> This giant crazy looking Invicta can be yours for 199 at tj Maxx.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This does mean you get _paid_ $199 to take this right? I can't see that _paying_ $199 is right


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I bought it the other week at this price. For the money and it being quartz, it's a very good watch.



cornorama said:


> Another Invicta for those inclined from Amazon. Camel3 shows it to be a good price historically. Search Invicta 9307 on Amazon USA. $46.99
> 
> Seems photos are not appearing, a shame. Maybe in the end they will.
> 
> ...


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

*Hamilton Men's Khaki Field Day Date Auto Watch - H70505153*

*$375 with code AFFFIELD375* - expires 6/20/18

https://www.ashford.com/us/H70505153.pid?utm_source=affiliates&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=affiliate_deals&utm_term=cjnl&utm_content=afffield375&source=4061us14506152018&AID=13361676&PID=46157&SID=ebs1835313534sbe&src=AACJ&PubName=Ebates+Performance+Marketing%2C+Inc.&LinkName=AFF+-+Hamilton+H70505153+for+%24375&PubCID=46157


----------



## sh333 (Mar 17, 2018)

PM'd re: Citizen Avion


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

This looks like a good buy, saw that Watchmann has the Laco Monte Carlo Automatic Chronograph Watch for $1,795

https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=Laco-61815


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ebay seller thecasiostore has the Casio quartz chronograph with black dial, blue rotating bezel and 200m water resistance, model EFM501-1A2, for $84.99. The next-best price I see anywhere is $100, and most are selling this in the $118 to $150 range.

Looks like their prices beat all comers on other Casio watches, too. Worth perusing their eBay store.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Edif...raph-Black-Resin-Band-44mm-Watch/182753030466


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

lecorbeau said:


> I have the same Seiko 5 and it gets a ton of wrist time. Super affordable, very readable, and a great all-rounder.


This watch was $65. It's hard not to love it with this kind of result.









Edit: now $69 https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-snk381.html


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

TheJohnP said:


> This looks like a good buy, saw that Watchmann has the Laco Monte Carlo Automatic Chronograph Watch for $1,795
> 
> https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=Laco-61815
> 
> View attachment 13227037


Give some frame of reference. Where is it substantially more?


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> Give some frame of reference. Where is it substantially more?


Just an initial search, found these:
$2,250 from Laco official site https://www.laco-watches.com/en/watches/chronographs/pilot-watch-monte-carlo
$2,250 from Long Island Watch https://www.longislandwatch.com/Laco_861815_Chronograph_Watch_p/861815.htm
$2,149 from an eBay seller in Spain https://www.ebay.com/itm/Reloj-Hombre-Laco-Monte-Carlo-861815-de-Cuero-*****/302718084281?epid=2206268647&hash=item467b6764b9:i:302718084281

If you know of a better deal, I'm sure others would appreciate the info.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

TheJohnP said:


> Just an initial search, found these:
> $2,250 from Laco official site https://www.laco-watches.com/en/watches/chronographs/pilot-watch-monte-carlo
> $2,250 from Long Island Watch https://www.longislandwatch.com/Laco_861815_Chronograph_Watch_p/861815.htm
> $2,149 from an eBay seller in Spain https://www.ebay.com/itm/Reloj-Hombre-Laco-Monte-Carlo-861815-de-Cuero-*****/302718084281?epid=2206268647&hash=item467b6764b9:i:302718084281
> ...


I'm not even interested in the watch. I'm just saying if you post a deal that isn't obvious you may want to include a frame of reference.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> I'm not even interested in the watch. I'm just saying if you post a deal that isn't obvious you may want to include a frame of reference.


Fair point, new to posting deals so appreciate the tip.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Re-posting an Amazon deal with real life photos. For those who are interested..

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-9307...8&qid=1529192143&sr=8-1&keywords=invicta+9307

The quartz 9307 with the Ronda 705 movement. Pictures from yesterday and today.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

TheJohnP said:


> Robotaz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not even interested in the watch. I'm just saying if you post a deal that isn't obvious you may want to include a frame of reference.
> ...


No, not a fair point...

If the deal is not obvious to the reader, than it is the reader's responsibility to determine the frame of reference.

If you think it is a deal, everyone reading this thread will benefit by checking it out for themselves if they are interested in that model. Worst case scenario; a better deal will be posted in response.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RBLAINE said:


> No, not a fair point...
> 
> If the deal is not obvious to the reader, than it is the reader's responsibility to determine the "frame of reference".
> 
> If you think it is a deal, everyone reading this thread will benefit by checking it out for themselves if they are interested in that model. Worst case scenario; a better deal will be posted in response.


You are new to shilling. Sorry, but hang around and you'll see why I asked. And please don't quote me in quotation marks. Makes me feel like I'm in middle school.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Robangel said:


> Perfect for my vacation to Chernobyl.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

So Younkers is going out of business and this is the best they can do? Would anyone claim anything they have can be listed as a sale?
https://www.younkers.com/sc1/watche...74457345618260605_3074457345618286175;&pos=12

Edit:

I guess you can take 10% off with code extra but it's still a joke.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Mondaine MST.4101B.LB 41mm with Stop2Go and backlight is just $255 on ToM. $295 on Amazon, $400 on ebay. Retail is $650. Comparable price to Massdrop iirc except the last time this had a drop it sold out in just a few hours.

There's also some other Mondaine models on sale including the automatic version of this watch for $300.

Edit: there's also store credit for all ToM today only (Fathers Day 6/17). $20 with $100 purchase, $50 with $200 purchase and $100 with $500 purchase.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...artz-mst-4101b-lb?share_invite_token=LFEOMZ11


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> You are new to shilling. Sorry, but hang around and you'll see why I asked. And please don't quote me in quotation marks. Makes me feel like I'm in middle school.


What exactly would the OP have to gain by shilling this watch? Watchmann is in Michigan. The OP is in Atlanta. Watchmann is very reputable and I highly doubt he's paying people to shill his products here.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Kohl's Mystery Savings Coupon: 40% 30% or 20% will be emailed to those on the Kohl's email list the morning of 06/17/18. Valid for same day use only


----------



## flu (Feb 4, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> This watch was $65. It's hard not to love it with this kind of result.


Even an atomic clock is off 0.000086 seconds per day.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Macy's has the 35th Anniversary Project Team Tough for list $200 but take 15% off with code DAD and 6% cash back from EBates.










Got this watch for myself too a while back. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

20% off at Davosa USA with code Dadsrule. 
https://www.davosa-usa.com/collections/divers/Automatic


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

Clearly that particular Invicta is intentionally ugly. Ugly in a contrived way like an ugly xmas sweater.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

On Amazon is the Wenger Aerograph 72470. The last time it was posted as a deal was in March or April at $75. It's now $59.99. 42mm case with L2L of 50mm according to Boston Charlies post back then.









https://www.amazon.com/Wenger-72470...qid=1529242152&sr=1-9&nodeID=7141123011&psd=1


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Are there any Jomashop codes available? Thanks!


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Seiko Prospex Samurai SRPC07 - $244 shipped from Kohls

Stackable coupons: TREATDAD10 + 40% off mystery coupon.

Please send me a pm for the 40% coupon. I am not intending to use mine, will pass it to others who needs it.

Seiko Prospex Samurai SRPC07









Coupon has been given away.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bruce R said:


> Clearly that particular Invicta is intentionally ugly. Ugly in a contrived way like an ugly xmas sweater.


You touch on an unsettling truth: men buy these garish Invictas. And the $200 TXJ price (as compared to a $130 Vic INOX, for example) reflects the high demand for such watches. I don't think there's enough irony in the world to absorb all the outlandish Invicta designs I've seen advertised online. Men are buying these watches because they like them. Their peers gaze upon them with admiration. Women respond positively. If it weren't true, Invicta wouldn't be so successful.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up on this. I checked and I had a 30% off coupon so my total was $287 including taxes (free shipping). I had wanted the orange one from the beginning but it was overpriced... now I can sell my pepsi version!



Peace N Time said:


> Seiko Prospex Samurai SRPC07 - $244 shipped from Kohls
> 
> Stackable coupons: TREATDAD10 + 40% off mystery coupon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Are there any Jomashop codes available? Thanks!


AD10 knocks off $10 on $150+ and I used it recently. Sorry, I know it's not much.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

From slickdeals: Tissot Auto chrono under 500 ( minus any Cashback site) with code SMZTS150 or DMXTIST60:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

kinglee said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this. I checked and I had a 30% off coupon so my total was $287 including taxes (free shipping). I had wanted the orange one from the beginning but it was overpriced... now I can sell my pepsi version!


When it first hit Amazon people were paying $500+ for one. Crazy!


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> You touch on an unsettling truth: men buy these garish Invictas. And the $200 TXJ price (as compared to a $130 Vic INOX, for example) reflects the high demand for such watches. I don't think there's enough irony in the world to absorb all the outlandish Invicta designs I've seen advertised online. Men are buying these watches because they like them. Their peers gaze upon them with admiration. Women respond positively. If it weren't true, Invicta wouldn't be so successful.


I read this twice. The second time replacing Invicta with Harley-Davidson.


----------



## maxfreakout (May 11, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> You touch on an unsettling truth: men buy these garish Invictas. And the $200 TXJ price (as compared to a $130 Vic INOX, for example) reflects the high demand for such watches. I don't think there's enough irony in the world to absorb all the outlandish Invicta designs I've seen advertised online. Men are buying these watches because they like them. Their peers gaze upon them with admiration. Women respond positively. If it weren't true, Invicta wouldn't be so successful.


Invictas are necessary for Humanity's survival! They are our fancy plumage, signs that we have surplus resources and are ready to reproduce! I'm gonna two fist a pair of these bad-boys and will report back with the good news! Happy Father's Day!


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

watchout said:


> From slickdeals: Tissot Auto chrono under 500 ( minus any Cashback site) with code SMZTS150 or DMXTIST60


Links:
Tissot PRS 516 Black/Orange $499 with code "DMXTIST60": https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0794272705701.html
Tissot PRS 516 Black/Red $499 with code "TS150": https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0794272705700.html

Note that the both watches were built on ETA Caliber C01.211, which is the Swatch Group's low-cost clone* of the famed Lemania 5100. More detail at https://watchbase.com/eta/caliber/c01-211

* meaning the movement uses plastic parts (which is not necessarily a bad thing; reviews of actual owners have been excellent)


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Seems Amazon decided the $108 that it was listed for the other day was a tad too low. lol

Even at $126.50 the Casio PRW-2500-1A is a great deal. This is the all black version but it has a positive lcd.

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Quartz...casio+solar+watch&refinements=p_85:2470955011


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Double Post.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Rocat said:


> Seems Amazon decided the $108 that it was listed for the other day was a tad too low. lol
> 
> Even at $126.50 the Casio PRW-2500-1A is a great deal. This is the all black version but it has a positive lcd.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Quartz...casio+solar+watch&refinements=p_85:2470955011


That or they're just using an algorithm that says you may spend more in order to screw you. That's my guess. Amazon is scam central when it comes to user data and price manipulations.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

son2silver said:


> Links:
> Tissot PRS 516 Black/Orange $499 with code "DMXTIST60": https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0794272705701.html
> Tissot PRS 516 Black/Red $499 with code "TS150": https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0794272705700.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links, my bad ( I am on the road all day, and did the posting from a rest stop).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I hope you guys are getting in on the Paul Picot and Louis Erard watches on ToM. Add 10% cashback from TopCashBack and up to $150 credit at ToM and you have some serious steals.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> That or they're just using an algorithm that says you may spend more in order to screw you. That's my guess. Amazon is scam central when it comes to user data and price manipulations.


You are right. But they can price manipulate prices all day long as long as I feel I got a good deal on whatever I planned (or not planned) to buy.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

maxfreakout said:


> Invictas are necessary for Humanity's survival! They are our fancy plumage, signs that we have surplus resources and are ready to reproduce! I'm gonna two fist a pair of these bad-boys and will report back with the good news! Happy Father's Day!


I thought that was Rolex?

(ducks for cover)


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

P415B said:


> Macy's has the 35th Anniversary Project Team Tough for list $200 but take 15% off with code DAD and 6% cash back from EBates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What makes this watch worth $180?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

jeacock said:


> What makes this watch worth $180?


supply and demand


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

jeacock said:


> What makes this watch worth $180?


"Far out in the uncharted backwaters of the unfashionable end of the western spiral arm of the Galaxy lies a small unregarded yellow sun. Orbiting this at a distance of roughly ninety-two million miles is an utterly insignificant little blue green planet whose ape-descended life forms are so amazingly primitive that they still think digital watches are a pretty neat idea."


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

taike said:


> supply and demand


Fair enough. How many are they making?


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

jeacock said:


> What makes this watch worth $180?


Here is a writeup from G-Central that gives some background on the fan appeal:
https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-35th-anniversary-d-collection-frogman-gf-8235d-dw-5035d-dw-5735d/

My guess: it is a limited edition model with a (resin-clad) steel screwback case. This WUS source says the original G-Shock DW-5000 was $59, and it had a similar steel screwback design. Adjusting for inflation makes that $59 1983 watch ~$149 in 2018 dollars, which almost gets you there.










Another source for DW-5035D-1B is TicTacArea, which says $190.54 (+ S&H?) but offers a discount for creating an account with them. I haven't used them before, but I'm tempted:
https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...-5035d-1ber-watch-casio-g-shock-dw-5035d-1ber


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RyanD said:


> "Far out in the uncharted backwaters of the unfashionable end of the western spiral arm of the Galaxy lies a small unregarded yellow sun. Orbiting this at a distance of roughly ninety-two million miles is an utterly insignificant little blue green planet whose ape-descended life forms are so amazingly primitive that they still think digital watches are a pretty neat idea."


I approve this message.

Doc Savage


----------



## barihunk (Jul 2, 2012)

RyanD said:


> "Far out in the uncharted backwaters of the unfashionable end of the western spiral arm of the Galaxy lies a small unregarded yellow sun. Orbiting this at a distance of roughly ninety-two million miles is an utterly insignificant little blue green planet whose ape-descended life forms are so amazingly primitive that they still think digital watches are a pretty neat idea."


You win the internet.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

barihunk said:


> You win the internet.


He's quoting Douglas Adams, from the book "A Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy."

Doc Savage


----------



## barihunk (Jul 2, 2012)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> He's quoting Douglas Adams, from the book "A Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy."
> 
> Doc Savage


Yes I am aware.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Seiko 6105 homage - $10 off

*Semdu 6105/8110* (available for single purchase on Alibaba) - *$90 + $17.26 shipping to USA *(YMMV)https://wholesaler.alibaba.com/product-detail/316L-Stainless-steel-20-ATM-Diver_60669987207.html
NH35A diver, sapphire, 200M WR (OEM for Merkur, Sharkey?)


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

Costco is offering this Seiko Recraft (SSC667) for $189.99 with free shipping. Lowest ever price on Amazon was $194; currently listed at $202.

Costco members only.

https://m.costco.com/Seiko-Recraft-Mens-Solar-Watch.product.100403650.html










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop with update of Ball Trainmaster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

$25 (free for me, I had enough points on my card)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01F8V35WA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

RyanD said:


> "Far out in the uncharted backwaters of the unfashionable end of the western spiral arm of the Galaxy lies a small unregarded yellow sun. Orbiting this at a distance of roughly ninety-two million miles is an utterly insignificant little blue green planet whose ape-descended life forms are so amazingly primitive that they still think digital watches are a pretty neat idea."


I got to a point when I 100% come to this thread for the humor....you guys crack me up.


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

Ipse said:


> I got to a point when I 100% come to this thread for the humor....you guys crack me up.


So you think we have a great personality but you're not physically attracted to us? :-(


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

$8 strap sale at fossil only 22mm straps
https://www.fossil.com/us/en/men/sa...r1.html?filter=xf_cas_f32_ntk_cs:Watch Straps

Don't know the quality of the nato straps but cheapestnatostraps is better priced for natos


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

RyanD said:


> I hope you guys are getting in on the Paul Picot and Louis Erard watches on ToM. Add 10% cashback from TopCashBack and up to $150 credit at ToM and you have some serious steals.


Wow. There is a chrono flyback for $1,029 (from $5,500). I think that cheapest swiss auto chrono flyback I've ever seen.


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

Couldn't help posting this Invicta "deal." Wanna save 89%? LOL!


----------



## TexasKevin (Mar 6, 2014)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> So Younkers is going out of business and this is the best they can do? Would anyone claim anything they have can be listed as a sale?


We have a Younkers here. In the store they have Bulova and Citizen. I went in because they are advertising 40% of off stock. Even with 40% off they were still overpriced by a good $100 on a $300 item. I could immediately tell why they were going out of business, seem to have at least a 50-60% markup. Even 40% off they were higher than other places.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

TexasKevin said:


> We have a Younkers here. In the store they have Bulova and Citizen. I went in because they are advertising 40% of off stock. Even with 40% off they were still overpriced by a good $100 on a $300 item. I could immediately tell why they were going out of business, seem to have at least a 50-60% markup. Even 40% off they were higher than other places.


Our Younkers closed last year, and they did the same thing. They advertised 50% off and sold tons of crap to gullible consumers who thought they were getting a bargain, when they were really just paying the normal prices. It was a long time before they had decent discounts on anything, and by then all the good stuff was gone.

It's a smart strategy for any business, but bargain hunters end up missing out because of the foolishness of the average consumer.

Doc Savage


----------



## Brosh (Dec 12, 2016)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Our Younkers closed last year, and they did the same thing. They advertised 50% off and sold tons of crap to gullible consumers who thought they were getting a bargain, when they were really just paying the normal prices. It was a long time before they had decent discounts on anything, and by then all the good stuff was gone.
> 
> It's a smart strategy for any business, but bargain hunters end up missing out because of the foolishness of the average consumer.
> 
> Doc Savage


Most of the time businesses like these use companies that specialize in going out of business sales. They buy the inventory and sell it out of the location. It's typical the mark everything up before discounting it.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

eBay 20% deal arrived - loving the blumo! But hate the collar/pin bracelet sizing exercise. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

brrrdn said:


> Wow. There is a chrono flyback for $1,029 (from $5,500). I think that cheapest swiss auto chrono flyback I've ever seen.


It was under $800 net after ToM credit and cash back. This movement is typically in the $1500 range at best.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

What movement is it?


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

rinsk21 said:


> What movement is it?


Without any context to discern what to antecedent "it" refers, I think my answer will be:

Bowel.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

rinsk21 said:


> What movement is it?


ETA base movement with Dubois-Depraz 4900 chronograph module.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

RyanD said:


> ETA base movement with Dubois-Depraz 4900 chronograph module.


Isnt the module impossible to service and hard to source?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Perdendosi said:


> Without any context to discern what to antecedent "it" refers, I think my answer will be:
> 
> Bowel.


Out of all the movements, Bowel movements are the least reliable. Constantly in need of regulation.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Out of all the movements, Bowel movements are the least reliable. Constantly in need of regulation.


But you never have to wind them.

Doc Savage


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ronragus said:


> Isnt the module impossible to service and hard to source?


It has a 2-year factory warranty.

Service just takes time...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ronragus said:


> Isnt the module impossible to service and hard to source?


It has a 2-year factory warranty.

Service just takes time...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Citizen Grand Signature power reverse for $597.50 + 16% cash back from TopCashBack. That's $500 net. I've owned this watch, and I'd say it's worth $500.

https://www.saksoff5th.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302023847&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442486458&R=13205112072&P_name=Citizen&N=302023847&bmUID=mg648.A


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Citizen Grand Signature power reverse for $597.50 + 16% cash back from TopCashBack. That's $500 net. I've owned this watch, and I'd say it's worth $500.
> 
> https://www.saksoff5th.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302023847&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442486458&R=13205112072&P_name=Citizen&N=302023847&bmUID=mg648.A


Interesting watch and seems good value if the discounts work out. Saying that, my personal preference would be the NB0040-58A (which I already own) Both use the same silver dial / blue hand set motif, the NB0040-58A is just a cleaner more balanced design (IMO) and can generally be found under $500. Either way though, Citizen Signature Grand Classics are tremendous values.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

brrrdn said:


> Wow. There is a chrono flyback for $1,029 (from $5,500). I think that cheapest swiss auto chrono flyback I've ever seen.


I love Paul Picot, the Flyback chrono was once less than $1000 with best offer on ebay, brand new.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> But you never have to wind them.
> 
> Doc Savage


But if you can find a girl who will...

Well, lemme just say, "don't knock it until you try it."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> But if you can find a girl who will...
> 
> Well, lemme just say, "don't knock it until you try it."
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


peg that up to experience


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

NOT A DEAL

Originally Posted by *Perdendosi*  Without any context to discern what to antecedent "it" refers, I think my answer will be:

Bowel.



NoRoadtrippin said:


> But if you can find a girl who will...


DEAL and a BARGAIN


----------



## bree11111 (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

dart1214 said:


> Got it yesterday. Not bad for the price of a watch strap...


But what strap do you have in mind for that?


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> ...
> 
> Another source for DW-5035D-1B is TicTacArea, which says $190.54 (+ S&H?) but offers a discount for creating an account with them. I haven't used them before, but I'm tempted:
> https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...-5035d-1ber-watch-casio-g-shock-dw-5035d-1ber


TicTacArea is now showing me *$162* and no further discounts for this 35th anniversary screwback G-Shock square.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko Prospex Monster Baby Tuna Watch SRP641K1, 47mm, 200m WR, *$284*. eBay: $386. Amazon: $431.

https://www.chronograph-divers.com/seiko-prospex-monster-baby-tuna-watch-srp641k1-srp641/

Image from Jomashop where it's OOS at $242:









UPDATE: After the recent Invicta debate, I'm seeing traces of Invicta styling in this watch. Help!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Citizen satellite wave CC3007-04E back in stock at DutyFreeIsland. GPS, eco-drive solar, 43.5mm x 12mm, 100m WR, *$450*. They are also selling this model through their eBay store for $455, in case that gets you anything.

UPDATE: This doesn't touch PetWatch's $360 deal on the same watch in April.

Citizen CC3007-04E Eco-Drive Satellite Wave F150 World Time GPS Sapphire Japan Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

recapt said:


> Costco is offering this Seiko Recraft (SSC667) for $189.99 with free shipping. Lowest ever price on Amazon was $194; currently listed at $202.
> 
> Costco members only.
> 
> ...


Picked this up from Amazon at $202 plus 3.5% cash back from ebates. Gets within $0.93 of the lowest Amazon price. Costco deal is still around $5 better.

Great watch that looks even better in person than in pictures.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Helgray sale

https://www.helgray.com/collections/watches

$147


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop(Glycinedrop):









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

New 8% Ebay Bucks Promotion. $100 max per transaction.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Helgray sale
> 
> https://www.helgray.com/collections/watches
> 
> ...


Use coupon code *SORRY30* for an additional 30% off, bringing the price of the TCD-01 and the Field Officer to $102.90.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

New eBay coupon. 15% off of $25 or more, max discount of $50. Select sellers only. Code: PLAYFUL15

https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0619/63402.html?_trkparms=&clkid=4722352544878729030

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

batmansk6 said:


> New eBay coupon. 15% off of $25 or more, max discount of $50. Select sellers only. Code: PLAYFUL15
> 
> https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0619/63402.html?_trkparms=&clkid=4722352544878729030
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


https://ebay.com/itm/Edox-Les-Vaube...381557&hash=item25e4996012:g:HG4AAOSwBPJaoYCH

This Edox seems okay; about 270$ with the 15% off


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Seiko 6105 homage - $10 off
> 
> *Semdu 6105/8110* (available for single purchase on Alibaba) - *$90 + $17.26 shipping to USA *(YMMV)https://wholesaler.alibaba.com/product-detail/316L-Stainless-steel-20-ATM-Diver_60669987207.html
> NH35A diver, sapphire, 200M WR (OEM for Merkur, Sharkey?)


Chatted with a very nice lady about this watch, and asked for real pictures which any Chinese OEM/ODM worth their salt will be willing to provide.

The watch looks good, and I believe they are the OEM/ODM for Sharkey/Heimdallr/Bombfrog, etc. The images she shared have a sterile dial, and I confirmed with her that's what I will be receiving. I placed an order for one with a wave strap, and I'll be sure to share pics when it comes in.

A few pics I was given:









































They also make a tuna style, which looks intriguing.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

ManOnTime said:


> Chatted with a very nice lady about this watch, and asked for real pictures which any Chinese OEM/ODM worth their salt will be willing to provide.
> 
> The watch looks good, and I believe they are the OEM/ODM for Sharkey/Heimdallr/Bombfrog, etc. The images she shared have a sterile dial, and I confirmed with her that's what I will be receiving. I placed an order for one with a wave strap, and I'll be sure to share pics when it comes in.


How do you select the all black one?


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

RyanD said:


> New 8% Ebay Bucks Promotion. $100 max per transaction.


Full details: 6% Bucks on transactions $50-99.99. 8% on transactions $100-1250. $100 eBay Bucks on transactions $1250.01 and up. Ends at 11:59 PST on June 20.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

NOT A DEAL








I thought this was pretty cool and hard to come by. I remember a while back there was a moonwatch bargain and a lot of frequent members of this thread purchased one.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

N.Caffrey said:


> How do you select the all black one?
> View attachment 13234087


I'm not sure. To get the all stainless I had to select "white". Perhaps black?


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

So, as many of you know, I'm big on this Swiss micro-brand, Xezo, and I just picked up my 2nd watch from them...this time, and automatic, for a great price (apparently, their last at that price), considering all the characteristics of the watch. I'll admit, their designs are an 'acquired' taste, but you can't say anything negative about their craftsmanship. Now, unless I'm mistaken some how, they build all their timepieces in Switzerland, yet based upon the movement they use, I'm sure they are not allowed to use the 'Swiss Made' label on their newer Automatics, as they've strayed from using the ETA 2824, to use the the more 'rugged yet less refined' Miyota 9015. More than likely, this was a cost saving measure in order to keep their prices low.

Anyway, the one I picked up was $190, which includes again, the Miyota 9015 workhorse (Hacking/Handwinding), gun-metal PVD plated case, dual crowns (one for the inner rotating bezel for dual time +a Screw-down crown at 3 o'clock), 200M WR, 3mm-thick AR-coated Sapphire crystal, Swiss Luminova, date, Diamond-cut numerals on the outer bezel, and is a limited production 500-piece watch

The one I think is a bargain, and likely as good, if not better (but since I already own the Quartz Chrono version, their's no sense ordering this one), is on Amazon for $226. Basically, same watch in most respects EXCEPT that mine comes on a Leather band, yet the one at Amazon comes on a killer bracelet.

















Again, I get that not everyone 'appreciates' their designs, but take it from someone who owns the Swiss Quartz version of this, it's a gorgeous watch in person. The 'blue' used just jumps out at you in sunlight...anyway, with all those features, you'd be hard-pressed to find something similar at this price point, IMO. It's essentially, a limited production 'fancy' Dive watch on a killer bracelet. That bracelet alone probably sells for close to $100.

(Man, Xezo should hire me as a PR person for them! :-! )


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

InDNavVet said:


> So, as many of you know, I'm big on this Swiss micro-brand, Xezo, and I just picked up my 2nd watch from them...this time, and automatic, for a great price (apparently, their last at that price), considering all the characteristics of the watch. I'll admit, their designs are an 'acquired' taste, but you can't say anything negative about their craftsmanship. Now, unless I'm mistaken some how, they build all their timepieces in Switzerland, yet based upon the movement they use, I'm sure they are not allowed to use the 'Swiss Made' label on their newer Automatics, as they've strayed from using the ETA 2824, to use the the more 'rugged yet less refined' Miyota 9015. More than likely, this was a cost saving measure in order to keep their prices low.
> 
> Anyway, the one I picked up was $190, which includes again, the Miyota 9015 workhorse (Hacking/Handwinding), gun-metal PVD plated case, dual crowns (one for the inner rotating bezel for dual time +a Screw-down crown at 3 o'clock), 200M WR, 3mm-thick AR-coated Sapphire crystal, Swiss Luminova, date, Diamond-cut numerals on the outer bezel, and is a limited production 500-piece watch
> 
> ...


Looks interesting.... 45 mm case.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I want to like that Xezo but the bezel font and dial text are just taking me out of it (plus I'm not into white dials). I love that bracelet though and it does seem like a great deal.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

SteamJ said:


> I want to like that Xezo but the bezel font and dial text are just taking me out of it (plus I'm not into white dials). I love that bracelet though and it does seem like a great deal.


My sentiment as well.

The mixture of fonts from bezel to the dial first thing that popped out to me. It's definitely an acquired taste ...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

InDNavVet said:


> ...they've strayed from using the ETA 2824, to use the the more 'rugged yet less refined' Miyota 9015.


I'm not sure I'd go that far. At least the owner can hand-wind his 9015 without worrying about it potentially breaking.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Definitely NOT a deal, but a definite FAIL from yet another company attempting to “disrupt the industry”, lol! A Ronda 714 “automatic”, huh? Yeah, ok!


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Sussa said:


> Full details: 6% Bucks on transactions $50-99.99. 8% on transactions $100-1250. $100 eBay Bucks on transactions $1250.01 and up. Ends at 11:59 PST on June 20.


Bah! For some reason, I'm no longer in the eBay's circle of trust. I've not gotten one of these deals in months.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

That Tunaish watch is interesting....



ManOnTime said:


> Chatted with a very nice lady about this watch, and asked for real pictures which any Chinese OEM/ODM worth their salt will be willing to provide.
> 
> The watch looks good, and I believe they are the OEM/ODM for Sharkey/Heimdallr/Bombfrog, etc. The images she shared have a sterile dial, and I confirmed with her that's what I will be receiving. I placed an order for one with a wave strap, and I'll be sure to share pics when it comes in.
> 
> ...


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

baczajka said:


> That Tunaish watch is interesting....


They have what looks like a PVD version of their Tuna. Sapphire crystal and NH35 movement. I am seriously tempted.

https://wholesaler.alibaba.com/prod...m=a2700.icbuShop.prewdfa4cf.43.6ee65653QplGmY


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Digging a little deeper on the deal posted by Boston Charlie from the Chronograph Divers site I found the Seiko SSC019 for $183.

Camel3x says the all time low is $178 but I don't see it anywhere less than $240 on eBay, $290 on Amazon.

https://www.chronograph-divers.com/ssc019p1/


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


> Bah! For some reason, I'm no longer in the eBay's circle of trust. I've not gotten one of these deals in months.


Google around for some unofficial ways to fix that. I had the same problem for a while and tried some of the suggestions given around online and I started receiving them again.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Definitely NOT a deal, but a definite FAIL from yet another company attempting to "disrupt the industry", lol! A Ronda 714 "automatic", huh? Yeah, ok!


The second hand automatically advances sixty times a minute.


----------



## yannisb (Nov 1, 2016)

Peace N Time said:


> My sentiment as well.
> 
> The mixture of fonts from bezel to the dial first thing that popped out to me. It's definitely an acquired taste ...


Well just consider that here, in Greece, their logo could read like " taking a sh*t" .... so they ll be hard to get a fanbase


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

N.Caffrey said:


> How do you select the all black one?


To be sure, I would send a question to the seller, or try a live chat. Alibaba usually shows an item thumbnail pic by each choice, or the mouse over text is more helpful.

I wish the lower dial text had been left in place.


----------



## bigcountry1369 (Jun 13, 2018)

Citizen Grand Classic automatic came in from the Macy's sale last week. Will be removing a link but loving the look of it, thanks for the reco.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

Not a deal, but a heads up, I received my Alpinist today from Amazon, shipped and sold by Amazon, in a strange box, no tags attached, no protective film anywhere with a chipped crystal














Lets hope I can get a replacement that is in new condition.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Definitely NOT a deal, but a definite FAIL from yet another company attempting to "disrupt the industry", lol! A Ronda 714 "automatic", huh? Yeah, ok!


Ronda does make an automatic movement. Not sure it is ready for prime time yet.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

linnaen said:


> But what strap do you have in mind for that?


I am keeping it on bracelet. Bracelet is pretty comfy, and I am more of a bracelet guy.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

InDNavVet said:


> So, as many of you know, I'm big on this Swiss micro-brand, Xezo, and I just picked up my 2nd watch from them...this time, and automatic, for a great price (apparently, their last at that price), considering all the characteristics of the watch. ...
> Anyway, the one I picked up was $190, which includes again, the Miyota 9015 workhorse (Hacking/Handwinding), gun-metal PVD plated case, dual crowns (one for the inner rotating bezel for dual time +a Screw-down crown at 3 o'clock), 200M WR, 3mm-thick AR-coated Sapphire crystal, Swiss Luminova, date, Diamond-cut numerals on the outer bezel, and is a limited production 500-piece watch


I saw that watch, but 3-4X that price. How/where did you find that price?


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Ball Trainmaster Worldtime, chronometer, GM2020D-LCJ-BK (although the listing says GM*1020*D-LCJ-BK), *$1,110*. List: $3,300.

Manufacturer's product page here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ball-GM102...Automatic-Black-Dial-Mens-Watch-/162873921871









Available on bracelet from Wal-Mart (GM2020D-SCJ-BK) for *$1,400*:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ball-Tra...-Mens-Watch-Day-Date-GM2020D-SCJ-BK/714082787


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Rakuten.com 15% off, code: SAVE15.

"*15% Off Sitewide Coupon: 15% discount up to $50 maximum discount valid from 6/18/18 at 12:00AM (PST) until 6/19/18 at 11:59PM (PST) or until promotional funding is exhausted"


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Ronda does make an automatic movement. Not sure it is ready for prime time yet.


Be that as it may, the 714 is still a quartz


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

PetWatch said:


> Rakuten.com 15% off, code: SAVE15.
> 
> "*15% Off Sitewide Coupon: 15% discount up to $50 maximum discount valid from 6/18/18 at 12:00AM (PST) until 6/19/18 at 11:59PM (PST) or until promotional funding is exhausted"


Anyone know of any cheaper watches worth buying with this discount? Never bought from Rakuten before but I'm assuming they have almost all JDM Seiko models we rarely see in North America.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Anyone know of any cheaper watches worth buying with this discount? Never bought from Rakuten before but I'm assuming they have almost all JDM Seiko models we rarely see in North America.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Rakuten Global is the one with the JDM models. They have their own separate promotions, and these are not transferable between sites. Sometimes Ebates will have 10-20% off for RG, haven't seen one in a while. Worth researching Ebates to know what you are dealing with.
https://global.rakuten.com/en/


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

fearlessleader said:


> I saw that watch, but 3-4X that price. How/where did you find that price?


On Overstock. It was $242, but had some coupon that lowered it to $192. I couldn't pass it over at that price.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Armitron bringing the heat in this Instagram ad









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Anyone know of any cheaper watches worth buying with this discount? Never bought from Rakuten before but I'm assuming they have almost all JDM Seiko models we rarely see in North America.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Yeah, unfortunately no JDM models because Rakuten.com isn't the same as Rakuten Global. But passthewatch on Rakuten has the SKX007 for $200 on bracelet, $190 on strap, making it less than $170. That's pretty close to the great deal folks got with the eBay 20% off code and Jomashop's offerings a couple of weeks ago.
https://www.rakuten.com/shop/passthewatch/product/2293458/?rtg=b7aae9b04891d72eb1aca6ef5e6de12e
https://www.rakuten.com/shop/passthewatch/product/SKX007K1/

...And the SKX009, for $5 more.

They also have black turtle SRP777 for $235, making it about $200, which I think is a pretty good deal. (Camelx3 shows the lowest price ever on Amazon was $236)
https://www.rakuten.com/shop/passthewatch/product/SRP777K1/

EDIT:

Jomashop is also on Rakuten. Nothing really stood out as a great deal, but Rakuten's search capabilities aren't very good, so I'll leave it to someone else to sort through....
https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/

EDIT 2:
Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical, $273, becomes $232 after 15% off. Retail $425 (just for the stats!).
https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/HML-H69419933/

A quick search shows the lowest in recent memory (from Joma) was $242. It's on sale on Joma's site for $259 (and there's almost always a $10 off coupon). So not a fantastic dealgreat deal, but a few bucks off.

(Compare: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...ad-4-a-1260410-post19010945.html#post19010945)


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

PetWatch said:


> Rakuten Global is the one with the JDM models. They have their own separate promotions, and these are not transferable between sites. Sometimes Ebates will have 10-20% off for RG, haven't seen one in a while. Worth researching Ebates to know what you are dealing with.
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/


Ahh good to know. Didn't realize they were different sites.

Edit: Also rip they don't ship those SKX's to Canada. Oh well wallet is safe.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

BudLynn said:


> Not a deal, but a heads up, I received my Alpinist today from Amazon, shipped and sold by Amazon, in a strange box, no tags attached, no protective film anywhere with a chipped crystal
> 
> Lets hope I can get a replacement that is in new condition.


FWIW, mine arrived in a squarish Seiko box (as opposed to the long thin ones you usually see online with the Alpinist), around a Seiko cushion that looks similar to yours, also with no tags or film. I looked around online and it seems Seikos don't usually ship with film, at least on the crystal. However, there were what appeared to be small water spots on parts of the bezel and crystal, which cleaned off with a microfiber cloth. Also a very, very small scratch on the bezel (small enough that if I decide otherwise to keep it I won't send it back for that.) Also, it doesn't start running until I've been handling it for about 20 seconds, as opposed to my 5, which starts within 2 seconds, usually.

It almost seems like they found a batch of previously-rejected or returns and decided to sell them.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> Chatted with a very nice lady about this watch, and asked for real pictures which any Chinese OEM/ODM worth their salt will be willing to provide.
> 
> The watch looks good, and I believe they are the OEM/ODM for Sharkey/Heimdallr/Bombfrog, etc. The images she shared have a sterile dial, and I confirmed with her that's what I will be receiving. I placed an order for one with a wave strap, and I'll be sure to share pics when it comes in.
> 
> ...


Dang, the sterile dial 6105 and tuna are tempting... I've been interested in the Sharkey homages for a bit, couldn't justify the price point in my mind... but these might do the trick. Do they make a 62mas homage as well?

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

Cheddar said:


> FWIW, mine arrived in a squarish Seiko box (as opposed to the long thin ones you usually see online with the Alpinist), around a Seiko cushion that looks similar to yours, also with no tags or film. I looked around online and it seems Seikos don't usually ship with film, at least on the crystal. However, there were what appeared to be small water spots on parts of the bezel and crystal, which cleaned off with a microfiber cloth. Also a very, very small scratch on the bezel (small enough that if I decide otherwise to keep it I won't send it back for that.) Also, it doesn't start running until I've been handling it for about 20 seconds, as opposed to my 5, which starts within 2 seconds, usually.
> 
> It almost seems like they found a batch of previously-rejected or returns and decided to sell them.


I have had such bad luck recently with Amazon watches, cheaper sub 100$ no issues, but anything worth some decent money I have almost always had an issue with. Amazon is good at making things right but still a headache.


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

BudLynn said:


> I have had such bad luck recently with Amazon watches, cheaper sub 100$ no issues, but anything worth some decent money I have almost always had an issue with. Amazon is good at making things right but still a headache.


I'd be interested to hear from anyone else who got in on the Thursday availability to see whether we were outliers or if there's a pattern.


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

Cheddar said:


> FWIW, mine arrived in a squarish Seiko box (as opposed to the long thin ones you usually see online with the Alpinist), around a Seiko cushion that looks similar to yours, also with no tags or film. I looked around online and it seems Seikos don't usually ship with film, at least on the crystal. However, there were what appeared to be small water spots on parts of the bezel and crystal, which cleaned off with a microfiber cloth. Also a very, very small scratch on the bezel (small enough that if I decide otherwise to keep it I won't send it back for that.) Also, it doesn't start running until I've been handling it for about 20 seconds, as opposed to my 5, which starts within 2 seconds, usually.
> 
> It almost seems like they found a batch of previously-rejected or returns and decided to sell them.


I have had such bad luck recently with Amazon watches, cheaper sub 100$ no issues, but anything worth some decent money I have almost always had an issue with. Amazon is good at making things right but still a headache.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

I think this may be the lowest for this series of Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer ON BRACELET! On strap these go for around $390 to $430 USD on sale...

This model H76455133 on bracelet is going for $389 USD with free shipping in the U.S. at Ashford with coupon AFFKHAKI389 - expires 2018-06-23. Case diameter is 41mm with 47mm lug to lug which should be very wearable for different wrist sizes including those who are less endowed (wrist circumference I'm talking about =) I'm very tempted to pick one up to try out the unique asymmetrical case shape.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/H76455133.pid


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Cheddar said:


> I'd be interested to hear from anyone else who got in on the Thursday availability to see whether we were outliers or if there's a pattern.


Mine came today in a plain Seiko white box with tags but no film on the crystal. Thankfully no scratch or cosmetic issues after carefully inspecting it so it's a keeper.

I removed the stock strap and put on a horween strap. Don't mind the speck of dust on the crystal and bezel.

View attachment 13235015


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Nice Alpina compressor diver on ebay for $665 with best offer :

https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/gh4AAOSwwAdbJA-L/s-l1600.jpg

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Sea...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## LanceVW (May 13, 2018)

ManOnTime said:


> Use coupon code *SORRY30* for an additional 30% off, bringing the price of the TCD-01 and the Field Officer to $102.90.


I like the field officer, is this a good watch? The brand is new to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

LanceVW said:


> I like the field officer, is this a good watch? The brand is new to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no it is not. there is a reason that the code is sorry. Nad is pretending to be, and you will be


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

Peace N Time said:


> Mine came today in a plain Seiko white box with tags but no film on the crystal. Thankfully no scratch and cosmetic issues after carefully inspecting it so it's a keeper.
> 
> I removed the stock strap and put on a horween strap. Don't mind the speck of dust on the crystal and bezel.


So I went back to double check, and I do have a tag. This is it. Was I mistaken that the alpinists have sapphire and not Hardlex? What the heck is going on?


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

thechin said:


> Nice Alpina compressor diver on ebay for $665 with best offer :
> 
> https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/gh4AAOSwwAdbJA-L/s-l1600.jpg
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Sea...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


My how time changes things. These were in the 12 to 15 hundred range during the Alpina Federique Constant direct sale in Manhattan. Patience truly is a virtue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

batmansk6 said:


> Armitron bringing the heat in this Instagram ad


"Are you sure about this?"
"Yeah, nobody uses tachymeters anyway."

Edit:
Seems this kind of nonsense is nothing new for them...


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Cheddar said:


> So I went back to double check, and I do have a tag. This is it. Was I mistaken that the alpinists have sapphire and not Hardlex? What the heck is going on?


Not too sure about the tag info but my tag says the same. From what I have read the Alpinist has a flat sapphire. I think it's better to ask the question in the Seiko sub forum.

Back to deal hunting!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Sarb017s have sapphire.


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

My Amazon Alpinist came in the more square-shaped box as well. It doesn't have a mark on it, but i did notice it not starting to run almost immediately after i picked it up, unlike other alpinists i have handled.

DEAL
Startimer Pilot Chronograph Quartz $299. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Sta...e-Strap-Mens-Watch-AL-372BBGR4S6/292604806379
Next ebay price $506.43 Amazon $594.50 
Gemnation had this watch at this price a few times earlier in the year and I bought 3 or 4. This ebayer (not me) sometimes has great prices on Alpina's and will usually take less on an offer, although this listing is buy it now.. I have posted a couple of their watches in this thread and have never had a problem with my multiple purchases.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Peace N Time said:


> Not too sure about the tag info but my tag says the same. From what I have read the Alpinist has a flat sapphire. I think it's better to ask the question in the Seiko sub forum.
> 
> Back to deal hunting!


FWIW, people went through this in the Seiko forum. There's some out there with 3rd party (ie non-Seiko original) stickers placed over the legit Seiko tag (possibly for SKU purposes, or to translate the Japanese to English) that incorrectly list is as Hardlex.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

MstrDabbles said:


> My how time changes things. These were in the 12 to 15 hundred range during the Alpina Federique Constant direct sale in Manhattan. Patience truly is a virtue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





thechin said:


> Nice Alpina compressor diver on ebay for $665 with best offer :
> 
> https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/gh4AAOSwwAdbJA-L/s-l1600.jpg
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Sea...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


PLUS certified watch store is one of the select retailers giving 15% off today. The discount is capped at $50, but that still means ~$600 Alpina diver (without the "best offer").

I'd be really interested, as I think it's a cleaner version of the LLD, but that white date wheel at, what, 3:35?, totally destroys the aesthetic for me.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

baczajka said:


> They have what looks like a PVD version of their Tuna. Sapphire crystal and NH35 movement. I am seriously tempted.
> 
> https://wholesaler.alibaba.com/prod...m=a2700.icbuShop.prewdfa4cf.43.6ee65653QplGmY


Well I could not resist. PVD Tuna homage ordered. I will be pleased if it looks like the pictures! I will post up when it arrives. Hopefully the $132 spent will scratch my Tuna itch.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Does anyone know the dimensions of those Turtle and Tuna homages? Are we sure that although they say Semdu on the site that they are sterile dials? 

Please post pictures, dimensions, and impressions when you get them. Thank you!


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

baczajka said:


> Well I could not resist. PVD Tuna homage ordered. I will be please if it looks like the pictures! I will post up when it arrives. Hopefully the $132 will scratch my Tuna itch.
> 
> View attachment 13235213


Let us know what the quality is like. I'm sure others like myself would be interested in this since Tuna prices skyrocketed where I live.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Radio Controlled atomic Eco-Drive solar Citizen on bracelet for *$230* at the TJ Maxx on Stacy Rd in Allen, Texas. Didn't look at it closely.


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

The Xezu watch looks Chinese to me.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Radio Controlled atomic Eco-Drive solar Citizen on bracelet for *$230* at the TJ Maxx on Stacy Rd in Allen, Texas. Didn't look at it closely.
> 
> View attachment 13235227


This is a facelift of the AT80XX series. Stopwatch function is an excellent 1/20 sec (lower sub dial) but tachymeter is mainly cosmetics (like the AT40XX series). The large second hand increments in 1 sec intervals which is rather crude measure for the tachymeter if that is important to you. Saying that, IMO, the chrono function on the majority of watches is purely cosmetics/novelty, perhaps useful for timing cooking or other non-essential task. If getting an accurate split second time is important, then invest in a dedicated stopwatch.


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

MstrDabbles said:


> My how time changes things. These were in the 12 to 15 hundred range during the Alpina Federique Constant direct sale in Manhattan. Patience truly is a virtue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And Gnomon has them on "super, special purchase sale" for just under $1k. He's an AD tho.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Daily Massdrop feed:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

swank said:


> Does anyone know the dimensions of those Turtle and Tuna homages? Are we sure that although they say Semdu on the site that they are sterile dials?
> 
> Please post pictures, dimensions, and impressions when you get them. Thank you!


I am not sure on the dimensions. Either 44X14 or 46X15. I am betting on 46X15, which is closer to Tuna dimensions. I got the dimensions from their ebay listings. I will put my calipers on it when it arrives.

The person I communicated with indicated that I would receive the sterile dial. I also left instructions in the comments section when placing my order. Hopefully it will all work out.

Shipping should be fast so I am thinking start of next week.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

thechin said:


> Nice Alpina compressor diver on ebay for $665 with best offer :
> 
> https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/gh4AAOSwwAdbJA-L/s-l1600.jpg
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Sea...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649





Perdendosi said:


> PLUS certified watch store is one of the select retailers giving 15% off today. The discount is capped at $50, but that still means ~$600 Alpina diver (without the "best offer").
> 
> I'd be really interested, as I think it's a cleaner version of the LLD, but that white date wheel at, what, 3:35?, totally destroys the aesthetic for me.


For sh!ts and giggles, late last night I submitted a best offer of $550 that was auto-rejected. I then resubmitted an offer @ $600, which was rejected this morning. While even the asking price is quite good compared to what they were recently going for, I'm actually glad my offers were rejected because it's the LLD that I'm really after.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

My June acquisitions (so far.) 3/4 of the watches in this picture are from this thread. The Seiko 5 was just a whim that I tacked onto the compass bezel Kinetic.










The Kinetic GMT and the ProTrek are sporting different straps, a brown perlon, and a Zulu that has some notches melted into it so it would clear the lugs. I really hated the clammy plastic factory strap.

The blue Invicta is a darned nice watch for $43 IMO. The most expensive watch in the photo is the GMT at $99.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

SARB017 is back again at Amazon for $356. Probably more of the same batch in the non-oem boxes being sold.

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Japane...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B000KG93BQ


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Mondaine Chrono Quartz - $105 from ToM

Mondaine Chrono Quartz - ToM


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

Does the seller honor the ebay 15 %


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

studiompd said:


> SARB017 is back again at Amazon for $356. Probably more of the same batch in the non-oem boxes being sold.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Japane...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B000KG93BQ


Random question, but if I bought this from amazon.com and shipped it to Canada, am I still able to do free returns at all? Because if I buy from Amazon.ca it's like $650 but still ships from Japan I believe.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*StarKing BM0990* quartz chronograph (Piaget Polo Chronograph homage) BLACK - *$15.99* ($17.99 - $2 instant coupon)
41mm x 10mm stainless steel case, Japanese quartz chronograph movement (works on central second hand), hardened mineral crystal, 30M WR - SPECIAL PRICE on Black Dial Version


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

studiompd said:


> SARB017 is back again at Amazon for $356. Probably more of the same batch in the non-oem boxes being sold.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Japane...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B000KG93BQ


I sent mine back as soon as I got home yesterday, so be on the lookout for one with a chipped crystal.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

skyleth said:


> Dang, the sterile dial 6105 and tuna are tempting... I've been interested in the Sharkey homages for a bit, couldn't justify the price point in my mind... but these might do the trick. Do they make a 62mas homage as well?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


This is as close as this manufacturer gets: https://goo.gl/AsPHLk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

swank said:


> Does anyone know the dimensions of those Turtle and Tuna homages? Are we sure that although they say Semdu on the site that they are sterile dials?
> 
> Please post pictures, dimensions, and impressions when you get them. Thank you!


You must have missed my post:



ManOnTime said:


> Chatted with a very nice lady about this watch, and asked for real pictures which any Chinese OEM/ODM worth their salt will be willing to provide.
> 
> The watch looks good, and I believe they are the OEM/ODM for Sharkey/Heimdallr/Bombfrog, etc. The images she shared have a sterile dial, and I confirmed with her that's what I will be receiving. I placed an order for one with a wave strap, and I'll be sure to share pics when it comes in.
> 
> ...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Bruce R said:


> The Xezu watch looks Chinese to me.


So?


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Was this available before? Don't think I've seen it on the deep blue site but it's been a while since I checked. Guardian Tritium Automatic for $170 after code DEEP.

https://www.deepbluewatches.com/dagutrau.html









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Bertucci filled up their bargain bin with some of their Swiss movement variants. 
http://www.bertucciwatches.com/Bertucci/bargainbin.html

















I actually kid of like this matte black titanium version:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

batmansk6 said:


> Was this available before? Don't think I've seen it on the deep blue site but it's been a while since I checked. Guardian Tritium Automatic for $170 after code DEEP.
> 
> https://www.deepbluewatches.com/dagutrau.html
> 
> ...


It's a new model.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

ManOnTime said:


> It's a new model.


Makes sense. Thanks man.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

batmansk6 said:


> Was this available before? Don't think I've seen it on the deep blue site but it's been a while since I checked. Guardian Tritium Automatic for $170 after code DEEP.
> 
> https://www.deepbluewatches.com/dagutrau.html
> 
> ...


I dig. They don't say if it has a screwdown crown or what the crystal is.


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> So?


I believe that was his way of saying they look 'chesp' to him, but I can assure you, there is nothing that looks 'cheap' about these in real life.

To be perfectly honest, the only Watch-making facility I am aware of from Xezo is in Switzerland, but now that they are using Miyota movements, it's quite possible they have a plant in Asia now, but not sure why they would make their Swiss Quartz Chronos in Switzerland, yet their automatics of the same model (without the the chrono) in Asia, when the case, crystal, etc. are all the same, otherwise...IDK.

But doesn't much matter. We all happily wear our Seikos made in Malaysia, and don't think any less of them...it's about the QC and the materials used, and it's obvious Xezo uses high-grade material.

But I have to wonder...what about this watch makes it look 'Chinese'?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> *StarKing BM0990* quartz chronograph (Piaget Polo Chronograph homage) BLACK - *$15.99* ($17.99 - $2 instant coupon)
> 41mm x 10mm stainless steel case, Japanese quartz chronograph movement (works on central second hand), hardened mineral crystal, 30M WR - SPECIAL PRICE on Black Dial Version


Held off for a long time, but at $15.99, I'll bite. I have it on good word that these Starking homages to the Piaget Polo S have surprisingly good fit and finish, but can be hit or miss on their chronograph functionality. Fingers crossed I got a good one (free returns on Amazon, though, so not exactly a huge risk). Thanks, HoustonReal!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

InDNavVet said:


> ...
> But I have to wonder...what about this watch makes it look 'Chinese'?
> 
> View attachment 13237429


are you kidding? the eggroll hour markers and chow mein on the dial are dead giveaways.

some people might mistake it for an Italian watch with cannoli markers and spaghetti dial, but the red font is more sweet and sour than marinara


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

InDNavVet said:


> ...
> 
> But I have to wonder...what about this watch makes it look 'Chinese'?
> 
> View attachment 13237429


The name is kind of a giveaway.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

New Perlon straps from the Clockwork Synergy 25% off Father's Day sale


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> The name is kind of a giveaway.


Ya think? If you "Xezo," I guess.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

nachodaddy said:


> New Perlon straps from the Clockwork Synergy 25% off Father's Day sale


Love how you coordinated the straps with some color aspect of each watch's dial.

How do you like them Perlons?

(not a rhetorical question, by the way)


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> The name is kind of a giveaway.


We just have to look at the *names* to know where the watches are from?!

Phew. Back to looking at Solvil et Titus watches on eBay as they're obviously Swiss.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

ohhenry1 said:


> Love how you coordinated the straps with some color aspect of each watch's dial.
> 
> How do you like them Perlons?
> 
> (not a rhetorical question, by the way)


Thanks. These are the double weave straps. A little beefier. I like them a lot.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

ManOnTime said:


> We just have to look at the *names* to know where the watches are from?!
> 
> Phew. Back to looking at Solvil et Titus watches on eBay as they're obviously Swiss.


It's just an indicator, silly, not ironclad proof.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> It's just an indicator, silly, not ironclad proof.


Are you telling me my Jianianhua Hwguoji watch isn't really a "Swiss Brand", and it doesn't really contain "Swiss Technology"?


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

brandon\ said:


> I dig. They don't say if it has a screwdown crown or what the crystal is.


Per some random bloke on Instagram "push/pull crown. Mineral crystal"

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Are you telling me my Jiaianhua Hwguoji watch isn't really a "Swiss Brand", and it doesn't really contain "Swiss Technology"?


Doc Savage


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Are you telling me my Jiaianhua Hwguoji watch isn't really a "Swiss Brand", and it doesn't really contain "Swiss Technology"?


That's so lame that it pisses me off. That kind of garbage is the scourge of the watch world.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> That's so lame that it pisses me off. That kind of garbage is the scourge of the watch world.


What's even worse is Longines ripping them off with the conquest.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Gemnation is selling the Mondaine Automatic A132.30359.16SBB for $299 (regular $899).

Mondaine Classic Automatic Men's Watch Model: A132.30359.16SBB


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

ohhenry1 said:


> Love how you coordinated the straps with some color aspect of each watch's dial.
> 
> How do you like them Perlons?
> 
> (not a rhetorical question, by the way)


The only thing these Clockwork Synergy perlons have going for them is they are cheap when they have a sale. I bought 10 of them on black Friday and they're really inconsistent. I got some 22mm that were more like 20mm and others that are 22mm at the sealed edge then bulge way out in the middle like a snake skin. Seriously, save yourself the hassle and spend a little more on a Eulit.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> We just have to look at the *names* to know where the watches are from?!
> 
> Phew. Back to looking at Solvil et Titus watches on eBay as they're obviously Swiss.


Sounds Latin to me, so surely they're ancient Roman watches


----------



## sevunts (Sep 2, 2017)

appleb said:


> Gemnation is selling the Mondaine Automatic A132.30359.16SBB for $299 (regular $899).
> 
> Mondaine Classic Automatic Men's Watch Model: A132.30359.16SBB


Sometimes they accept best offers, so it's worth trying.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

eljay said:


> Sounds Latin to me, so surely they're ancient Roman watches


You know, you may be on to something...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> The name is kind of a giveaway.


Well actually....

"Xezo is a designer brand which was founded in 2001. The brand concept was to produce limited editions, luxury items, such as Swiss-made timepieces, pens, leather goods and eyewear. Xezo technically is a "Private Label" and have their watches that they design made for them in Switzerland." ~Wikipedia *http://www.xezo.com*

There is an obscure website that not many people on WUS or Facebook seem to know about. It's called *Google*, and it allows someone to find information in a matter of mere seconds.


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> Armitron bringing the heat in this Instagram ad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The picture I saw on Amazon wasn't as flattering


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> Are you telling me my Jiaianhua Hwguoji watch isn't really a "Swiss Brand", and it doesn't really contain "Swiss Technology"?


How many times did you have to type that name before you got it right?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Well actually....
> 
> "Xezo is a designer brand which was founded in 2001. The brand concept was to produce limited editions, luxury items, such as Swiss-made timepieces, pens, leather goods and eyewear. Xezo technically is a "Private Label" and have their watches that they design made for them in Switzerland." ~Wikipedia *http://www.xezo.com*
> 
> There is an obscure website that not many people on WUS or Facebook seem to know about. It's called *Google*, and it allows someone to find information in a matter of mere seconds.


LOL that's completely meaningless. It's company propaganda and does nothing to counter my argument. You are trying to mislead people with your post. I don't buy it for a minute. It's transparent.

You are the biggest cheerleader for Chinese watches I have seen on WUS. That's fine, unless you are shilling. Do you have a financial interest in any of these companies? Are you a watch dealer, importer, or wholesaler? If so, you should disclose that.

I only ask because you seem to be unnaturally touchy about this.

Doc Savage


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Tissot T-Touch Racing Touch Ana-Digi w/ Tide, Compass and Touch Screen. 45mm x 15mm (per Jomashop), 100m WR, sapphire crystal (read off the back), model T0025201720101, *$301*. Amazon: $347. List: $675.

Here is what appears to be a manual in PDF.

Jomashop says that it has other sensors (Temp, Alt & Baro), but the above manual says nothing about these (and they are absent from the watch's touch interface). Also, googling the engine number cited by Jomashop yielded no discussions of such features.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tissot-Racing-Touch-Mens-Watch-T0025201720101/182835559097


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

1afc said:


> How many times did you have to type that name before you got it right?


uhm only once - he missed a "n" - sorry Houston


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> LOL that's completely meaningless. It's company propaganda and does nothing to counter my argument. You are trying to mislead people with your post. I don't buy it for a minute. It's transparent.
> 
> You are the biggest cheerleader for Chinese watches I have seen on WUS. That's fine, unless you are shilling. Do you have a financial interest in any of these companies? Are you a watch dealer, importer, or wholesaler? If so, you should disclose that.
> 
> ...


The company looks like a single proprietor operation, based in Sugar Land, Texas (30 minutes SW of Houston). Only a couple of their watches seems to qualify as Swiss Made. The others use Japanese movements.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Casio Edifice EFB301JD-7A* Silver Dial Men's Watch - *$89.99* Compare at $112 (eBay & jet.com)
44mm 316L case, anti-reflective sapphire crystal, 100M WR, chronograph, alarm, world time, 24 times zones with 24 cities, and low battery indicator


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> *Casio Edifice EFB301JD-7A* Silver Dial Men's Watch - *$89.99* Compare at $112 (eBay & jet.com)
> 44mm 316L case, anti-reflective sapphire crystal, 100M WR, chronograph, alarm, world time, 24 times zones with 24 cities, and low battery indicator


For a fleeting moment I thought this was an Armand Nicolet!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

MrMajestyk said:


> uhm only once - he missed a "n" - sorry Houston


Believe it or not, my spell check didn't have "Jianianhua Hwguoji" already in its dictionary.


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Well actually....
> 
> "Xezo is a designer brand which was founded in 2001. The brand concept was to produce limited editions, luxury items, such as Swiss-made timepieces, pens, leather goods and eyewear. Xezo technically is a "Private Label" and have their watches that they design made for them in Switzerland." ~Wikipedia *http://www.xezo.com*
> 
> There is an obscure website that not many people on WUS or Facebook seem to know about. It's called *Google*, and it allows someone to find information in a matter of mere seconds.


The Wikipedia page is a rewrite of the xezo website. In my opinion they look like Chinese watches. Overly large, overly busy, with incongruous elements, multiple fonts, and odd wording.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Contact Details

Please direct questions related to the production of Xezo timepieces by mail to:

Industriestrasse 14 
P.O. Box 438 
CH-2543 Lengnau
*Switzerland*

Their office is in Switzerland!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

My kingdom for a delete post button!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Wristwatching said:


> Contact Details
> 
> Please direct questions related to the production of Xezo timepieces by mail to:
> 
> ...


PO box is in Switzerland. I live in texas and can have a PO Box in India if I like.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Google street view

DELMA is a legit brand wonder if they share offices?


Wristwatching said:


> Contact Details
> 
> Please direct questions related to the production of Xezo timepieces by mail to:
> 
> ...












Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

justin86 said:


> The only thing these Clockwork Synergy perlons have going for them is they are cheap when they have a sale. I bought 10 of them on black Friday and they're really inconsistent. I got some 22mm that were more like 20mm and others that are 22mm at the sealed edge then bulge way out in the middle like a snake skin. Seriously, save yourself the hassle and spend a little more on a Eulit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I agree that there are better quality straps like Eulit. Better quality requires more cost to the consumer. For the money I paid, I am pleased with the Clockwork Synergy straps.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

baczajka said:


> I am not sure on the dimensions. Either 44X14 or 46X15. I am betting on 46X15, which is closer to Tuna dimensions. I got the dimensions from their ebay listings. I will put my calipers on it when it arrives.
> 
> The person I communicated with indicated that I would receive the sterile dial. I also left instructions in the comments section when placing my order. Hopefully it will all work out.
> 
> Shipping should be fast so I am thinking start of next week.


Looks like my tuna will be here tomorrow. Super fast service and shipping if true.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Wristwatching said:


> Contact Details
> 
> Please direct questions related to the production of Xezo timepieces by mail to:
> 
> ...


He also has a PO Box at a UPS store in Sugar Land, Texas and a Houston area phone number. He seems to want to keep anonymous. I believe only two of the watches have "Swiss Made" on their dials. They are models with ETA (2893) or Valjoux (7750) movements. To legally label a watch "Swiss Made", vs "Swiss Brand" or "Swiss Mvmt", the watch needs to be assembled in Switzerland.


Attn: Returns/Repairs
Xezo
16107 Kensington Dr. #344
Sugar Land, TX 77479
U.S.A.









To order by phone within the US, please call 1-281-701-4960


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

For a break from sleuthing work, you can head over to eBay, which is reported to have a *$15 off $75+ coupon* from 7am to 7pm PT today, Thursday June 21st.

Not as good as 15 or 20 percent off coupons for us watch lovers obviously, but it's something. Not 100% confirmed yet but it's consistent with eBay's tendency to run promotions at end of fiscal quarters to boost revenue figures.

Edit: coupon code is *PSUPERSUMMER*


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

son2silver said:


> For a break from sleuthing work, you can head over to eBay, which is reported to have a *$15 off $75+ coupon* from 7am to 7pm PT today, Thursday June 21st.
> 
> Not as good as 15 or 20 percent off coupons for us watch lovers obviously, but it's something. Not 100% confirmed yet but it's consistent with eBay's tendency to run promotions at end of fiscal quarters to boost revenue figures.
> 
> Edit: coupon code is *PSUPERSUMMER*


I received this email this morning as well. Haven't tried out the code yet but will probably use it. Just not on a watch


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> He also has a PO Box at a UPS store in Sugar Land, Texas and a Houston area phone number. He seems to want to keep anonymous. I believe only two of the watches have "Swiss Made" on their dials. They are models with ETA (2893) or Valjoux (7750) movements. To legally label a watch "Swiss Made", vs "Swiss Brand" or "Swiss Mvmt", the watch needs to be assembled in Switzerland.
> 
> Attn: Returns/Repairs
> Xezo
> ...


(Ipse grabs a glass of whiskey and a cigar then sits back watching Sherlock Holmes and Watson at work)....


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> He also has a PO Box at a UPS store in Sugar Land, Texas and a Houston area phone number. He seems to want to keep anonymous. I believe only two of the watches have "Swiss Made" on their dials. They are models with ETA (2893) or Valjoux (7750) movements. To legally label a watch "Swiss Made", vs "Swiss Brand" or "Swiss Mvmt", the watch needs to be assembled in Switzerland.
> 
> Attn: Returns/Repairs
> Xezo
> ...


Zoinks!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

ManOnTime said:


> Chatted with a very nice lady about this watch, and asked for real pictures which any Chinese OEM/ODM worth their salt will be willing to provide.
> 
> The watch looks good, and I believe they are the OEM/ODM for Sharkey/Heimdallr/Bombfrog, etc. The images she shared have a sterile dial, and I confirmed with her that's what I will be receiving. I placed an order for one with a wave strap, and I'll be sure to share pics when it comes in.


Update: Delivery of the watch I ordered is scheduled for tomorrow (Friday). As soon as I'm home (I'm spending the day at Back To The 50's) I'll take and post pics.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> LOL that's completely meaningless.


When you get right down to it, like, nothin' has meaning, man. b-)


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

son2silver said:


> For a break from sleuthing work, you can head over to eBay, which is reported to have a *$15 off $75+ coupon* from 7am to 7pm PT today, Thursday June 21st.
> 
> Not as good as 15 or 20 percent off coupons for us watch lovers obviously, but it's something. Not 100% confirmed yet but it's consistent with eBay's tendency to run promotions at end of fiscal quarters to boost revenue figures.
> 
> Edit: coupon code is *PSUPERSUMMER*


Thanks for making me poorer...:roll:
BTW: there is still an 8% eBay bucks offer available until midnight today. All in all 21$ savings on a 80$ purchase (yes, a damn watch that I did NOT need...but wanted for a while).


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ipse said:


> Thanks for making me poorer...:roll:
> BTW: there is still an 8% eBay bucks offer available until midnight today. All in all 21$ savings on a 80$ purchase (yes, a damn watch that I did NOT need...but wanted for a while).


What did you get?


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

bbrou33 said:


> What did you get?


A frikkin Vostok 710615 +Pepsi bezel and a silicone strap....I better start wearing 2 watches now when I go swimming.


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> The name is kind of a giveaway.


Boy, you guys are brilliant...read the 'book's cover' and you have it all figured out, do you?

Watchuseek.com l List of Watch manufacturers

Is that why they are based out of Sugarland Texas, and their only known watch manufacturing site is in Switzerland? At least as far as I've seen, and I've looked into it somewhat.

"Contact Details

Please direct questions related to the production of Xezo timepieces by mail to:

Industriestrasse 14 
P.O. Box 438 
CH-2543 Lengnau
Switzerland

or by e-mail to:
[email protected]"

Here's a blog entry of regarding two of their watches...

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/xezo-air-commando-d-45r-d-45s-watch-review/

"Moving onto the Xēzo Air Commando D-45S, you see a lot of the same design language, but also some distinct variations. Created in honor of the 70th Anniversary of the U.S. Air Force Air Commando Flight Group..."

And if that isn't enough, here's info regarding their Trademark...

WIPO.Global Brand Database

Which, on the site, you'll read:

"Translation of the mark or of words contained in the mark
The wording "XEZO" has no meaning in a foreign language."

So, a US company forms 17 years ago, chooses an interesting name that you think 'sounds' Asian, so therefore, they're a Chinese-made watch? Like I said at the beginning of this post...brilliant.

You don't like the watches, then fine, but making suppositions about things based on a name??

I guess I better stick to non-Chinese brands like Polaris, Rossini, Fiyta, and Polo Mark... :-d


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

Now, on to the main reason for coming to this thread...these may not say "Sale" or "Bargain" or "Deal"...but if you are at all inclined to Wenger timepieces, then you may want to consider these...and so I don't need to repeat throughout, of course, these are Swiss Made.

If you like the style, $54 get's you a real sapphire Crystal...

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ck-dial-silicone-strap-men-s-watch-79031.html

This one, I own. Mineral Crystal...nothing special...but I bought this one early on in my 'watch fandom', and it is STILL my favorite, or in my top 3, at worst. I love the multiple date window and the subdial at 6'oclock. This watch just 'feels' solid. I paid $71 for mine...now, I see, at Amazon, it's down to $60.

https://www.amazon.com/Wenger-72470...=1-47&nodeID=6358540011&psd=1&keywords=wenger

For $58, this one has a unique color scheme with the grey and gold...I haven't pulled the trigger yet, but been watching, and it's dropped $12 over the past 3 months.

https://www.amazon.com/Wenger-01-11...661614011#technicalSpecifications_feature_div

For $69, this Wenger Terragraph gets you a Sapphire Crystal. I'm sooo close to pulling the trigger on this one...love date windows at 6 o'clock.

https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-S...ords=wenger&refinements=p_36:2661614011&psc=1

for $88, you can get the black-dial version...

https://www.amazon.com/Wenger-Swiss...1&keywords=wenger&refinements=p_36:2661614011

Now this bad boy, for $93, is a deal...I've got the silver and blue variant, but it's $150...might be able to find it cheaper somewhere else, but anyway, 100M WR, sapphire, of course, and the lume is just awesome. Just little pips, but they are bright and last. But most interestingly, I just switched out the bracelet for a Nato, and had a b!tch of a time getting the end pieces separated from the case...well, likely because they are SOLID. I've never seen anything like it. Usually, form-fitting bracelet-to-case have a hollow piece, but not this. Solid. The bracelet is solid...heavy...quality...oh, and has a Diver's extension...who knew! This is one of those watches when you put it on, you just feel like you are wearing 'quality'

https://www.amazon.com/Wenger-78236...e=UTF8&qid=1529577869&sr=8-42&keywords=wenger

$58 gets you this Roadster Black Night. I have the version that they are selling for $150 (I bought mine when it was on sale for $58)...anyway, this is a solid watch. The Green band?? IDK...throw it away, I guess. But to give you an idea of the size, I put this face-to-face with the Mako XL I previously owned, and they were the exact same diameter, and near same width. Rotating Bezel, decent Lume. Very nice watch for $58.

https://www.amazon.com/Wenger-01-08...words=wenger&refinements=p_36:2661614011&th=1

Anyway, some really good deals in there if you are good with Quartz watches. But using my head, and not my heart...If I were to pick one of these, I'd spend the $93 on the Wenger GST, or look for it somewhere else cheaper...maybe ebay, if you are good with that. Phenomenal watch for under $100.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

ohhenry1 said:


> Held off for a long time, but at $15.99, I'll bite. I have it on good word that these Starking homages to the Piaget Polo S have surprisingly good fit and finish, but can be hit or miss on their chronograph functionality. Fingers crossed I got a good one (free returns on Amazon, though, so not exactly a huge risk). Thanks, HoustonReal!


Yes the fit and finish of the watch case is really good. Bracelet is cheap and rattly but i still like it for some reason. I paid 30 bucks for mine and thought it was a good price for the watch i received. This blows any $30 casio or timex out of the water,


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

ManOnTime said:


> When you get right down to it, like, nothin' has meaning, man. b-)


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

ManOnTime said:


> When you get right down to it, like, nothin' has meaning, man. b-)


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Not a deal but this news just came out:

*United States Supreme Court rules states can force online retailers to collect sales tax*
Supreme Court rules states can force online retailers to collect sales tax

What it means is that for people who live in the U.S., your days of tax-free online shopping is about to end. States can now legally collect sales tax from any online retailers.


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

Pneuma said:


> Not a deal but this news just came out:
> 
> *United States Supreme Court rules states can force online retailers to collect sales tax*
> Supreme Court rules states can force online retailers to collect sales tax
> ...


The only benefit of living in the First State... what's sales tax?


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

InDNavVet said:


> for $88, you can get the black-dial version...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Wenger-Swiss...1&keywords=wenger&refinements=p_36:2661614011


I have the chrono version of this Terragraph and I absolutely love it.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

ManOnTime said:


> When you get right down to it, like, nothin' has meaning, man. b-)


LOL true!



InDNavVet said:


> Boy, you guys are brilliant...read the 'book's cover' and you have it all figured out, do you?
> 
> Watchuseek.com l List of Watch manufacturers
> 
> ...


Nah, it's just that some of us with more experience have learned to see through these kinds of smokescreens.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Amuthini said:


> Yes the fit and finish of the watch case is really good. Bracelet is cheap and rattly but i still like it for some reason. I paid 30 bucks for mine and thought it was a good price for the watch i received. This blows any $30 casio or timex out of the water,


That's very good to hear. Thank you for sharing.

And how does yours work? Chronograph pushers work well, for example? Any issues at all?


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

InDNavVet said:


> Boy, you guys are brilliant...read the 'book's cover' and you have it all figured out, do you?
> 
> Watchuseek.com l List of Watch manufacturers
> 
> ...


Is there something here that suggests Xezo watches are made in Switzerland? If so, I don't see it. Most Xezo watches I see on Amazon use Miyota movements. Not a bad movement but not something you'd expect to see in a Swiss watch. I find it hard to believe that a watch company that does its manufacturing in Switzerland would use Miyota movements as opposed to using ETAs (and then putting Swiss Made on the dial). As another poster stated, it's a smokescreen.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Pneuma said:


> Not a deal but this news just came out:
> 
> *United States Supreme Court rules states can force online retailers to collect sales tax*
> Supreme Court rules states can force online retailers to collect sales tax
> ...


:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaartNow why would you want to go and post a comment like that and ruin our endorphin high of looking for deals?:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Pneuma said:


> Not a deal but this news just came out:
> 
> *United States Supreme Court rules states can force online retailers to collect sales tax*
> Supreme Court rules states can force online retailers to collect sales tax
> ...


Equality for Europe!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

winstoda said:


> The only benefit of living in the First State... what's sales tax?


It's what people without astronomical income and property taxes pay.


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> It's what people without astronomical income and property taxes pay.


Property taxes very low here in Delaware. Income tax is probably on the high side... top 15 I'd guess.


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

Found a Citizens Blue Angels for $260 at my TJ Maxx store.


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

Bruce R said:


> Is there something here that suggests Xezo watches are made in Switzerland? If so, I don't see it. Most Xezo watches I see on Amazon use Miyota movements. Not a bad movement but not something you'd expect to see in a Swiss watch. I find it hard to believe that a watch company that does its manufacturing in Switzerland would use Miyota movements as opposed to using ETAs (and then putting Swiss Made on the dial). As another poster stated, it's a smokescreen.


Probably because up until a couple of years ago they used ETA 2824 movements in their automatics, that many watchmakers have moved away from due to issues with it, and went to a more reliable movement, without wanting to increase costs.

...and probably because all their quartz watches still use Swiss movements...the Swiss Ronda Startimer 5040.E $60 movement, and have no special ability to put 'Swiss made' on their watches without meeting the same requirements other Swiss watchmakers are required to meet.

But again, by all means...use the 'brand name' of the watch, that has no asian/Chinese/Thai/Indonesian/Korean, so on and so forth, word meaning. Whatever you do...do NOT do any research, like, at all, like even clicking the links I provided you, which clarifies their history. Nope, just continue to follow along blindly and believe that since the name sounds asian, and that they use a Japanese miyota movement, well, then, they couldn't possibly be Swiss made. That Manufacturing plant they own in Lengnau, Switzerland...just a few miles away from Rado and Bulgari manufacturing plants; I'm sure it's a cost saving measure to manufacture the watches in Asia, yet maintain a separate watch manufacturing plant in Switzerland, where they make their top-end Valjoux 7750 movement timepieces, and other pieces where they use the ETA 2000 movement, plus the aforementioned Swiss Ronda 5040.E Startech quartz, use Swiss AR coated Sapphire crystal, Swiss Luminova, and how many other Swiss parts, JUST so they can keep up the charade of producing a handful of watches in Asia using Swiss parts...because that makes sense, yeah? Then, have the Made in Japan Miyota 9015 movement shipped over to China, along with all the other Swiss made parts shipped to China, to Manufacturing plant bought, in China, all so they can produce about what, 2000? 3000? watches, (because most all of their designs are limited production to 500 pieces) all so they can save ALL that money operating two manufacturing plants separated by half the world, using the same bezels on their Swiss Quartz watches that they use on their, as you have surmised, their Chinese Automatics, right? The same Bezel designs used on their Swiss Made watches before they even started using the Miyota movements.

Yep, that's some smokescreen alright...they got me!

Like I said...brilliant...

So, you tell me...what's harder to believe. That a Swiss timepiece maker would use Swiss movements in most of their timepieces, yet switch to a 'better', more cost effective japanese movement over a Swiss one, to provide its customers a better product, all for sacrificing the 'Swiss Made' on the dial at that particular price point, yet all the while, still manufacture the watches in the same plant it has been for the previous 13-14 years...OR...open up a new plant in China to produce these 2-3000 watches?

Look at picture 1 and 2....

















What's the major difference??? The "Swiss Made" is missing on one of them.

The others below? All are Swiss Made...









































But you go on and tell yourselves it's a Chinese made watch...yes, they make about 2-3 watch variants with the Miyota, in different color schemes, etc., but the rest of their pieces, have been Swiss made for as long as they have been around...hmmm... :think:


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

Joma is wrong. T-Touch Expert Solar has compass and altitude, but I'm not aware of any T-Touch that has temperature.



BostonCharlie said:


> Tissot T-Touch Racing Touch Ana-Digi w/ Tide, Compass and Touch Screen. 45mm x 15mm (per Jomashop), 100m WR, sapphire crystal (read off the back), model T0025201720101, *$301*. Amazon: $347. List: $675.
> 
> Here is what appears to be a manual in PDF.
> 
> ...


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

MissileExpert said:


> Joma is wrong. T-Touch Expert Solar has compass and altitude, but I'm not aware of any T-Touch that has temperature.


I had a t-touch that measures water temperature, when swimming with it.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

InDNavVet said:


> Probably because up until a couple of years ago they used ETA 2824 movements in their automatics, that many watchmakers have moved away from due to issues with it, and went to a more reliable movement, without wanting to increase costs.
> 
> ...and probably because all their quartz watches still use Swiss movements...the Swiss Ronda Startimer 5040.E $60 movement, and have no special ability to put 'Swiss made' on their watches without meeting the same requirements other Swiss watchmakers are required to meet.
> 
> ...


Whenever you're done giving yourself that unearned pat-on-the-back, maybe you can pay attention to the earlier posts that you think you're responding to. You are engaging in logical fallacies. You've created a straw man that you can tear down. But you either misunderstood, or you're deliberately misstating the arguments other people are making in order to try to win the argument. You have failed.

I don't care where these watches are made. I don't care what movements they have in them. I said it was obvious by the name of the watch this was not a Swiss company. That should be obvious to anyone who can read English. It certainly is obvious to anyone for whom English is the first or second language. That's the only point. It's a poorly chosen watch name, especially if you want to market your watch as Swiss. People from the West can tell that it's not a traditional Swiss sounding name. It's just a bad business decision when the industry they are trying to emulate and the consumers of that industry's products place such a high value on the tradition and nationality of the watch's origin.

Again, I own watches made in Japan, Malaysia, and China, in addition to my Swiss watches. I like them all. I'm not ashamed to wear them or to own them. Got nothing to do with liking one country, culture, or company more than another. I could care less about the watch's country of origin.

The smoke screen is just that - it is a marketing ploy that failed. We see right through it because of the odd name they gave the watch. Forget all of the other perceived slights you think you saw in the earlier posts. There's nobody trying to convince you that these are bad watches. Just that the company name belies the illusion of it being a Swiss watch. And if you are on this forum, you probably understand how important that illusion is to watch buyers.

Doc Savage


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hopefully you got that off your chest.

Look, their address is a UPS store box. I'm not saying there's a problem with that, but it certainly sounds a bit ridiculous to talk about Swiss factories and stuff. Getting all defensive about it seems "off".



InDNavVet said:


> Probably because up until a couple of years ago they used ETA 2824 movements in their automatics, that many watchmakers have moved away from due to issues with it, and went to a more reliable movement, without wanting to increase costs.
> 
> ...and probably because all their quartz watches still use Swiss movements...the Swiss Ronda Startimer 5040.E $60 movement, and have no special ability to put 'Swiss made' on their watches without meeting the same requirements other Swiss watchmakers are required to meet.
> 
> ...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

does canton sound swiss or chinese?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

taike said:


> does canton sound swiss or chinese?


Canton = Guangzhou (I've been there several times)

The City of Canton, Ohio - cantonohio.gov

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canton,_Massachusetts

http://www.cantonga.gov

http://www.cantonnc.com

http://www.courant.com/community/canton/

Canton sounds English or American, not Chinese.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Well I'm glad we sorted out Xezo!


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

eljay said:


> Well I'm glad we sorted out Xezo!


Have this weird feeling it's not over ...

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Canton = Guangzhou (I've been there several times)
> 
> The City of Canton, Ohio - cantonohio.gov
> 
> ...


https://www.swissinfo.ch/eng/cantons-and-municipalities/29289028


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

InDNavVet said:


> Probably because *up until a couple of years ago they used ETA 2824 movements in their automatics, that many watchmakers have moved away from due to issues with it, and went to a more reliable movement*, without wanting to increase costs.
> 
> ...and probably because all their quartz watches still use Swiss movements...the Swiss Ronda Startimer 5040.E $60 movement, and have no special ability to put 'Swiss made' on their watches without meeting the same requirements other Swiss watchmakers are required to meet.
> 
> But again, by all means...












I know there was more to your post, but to be honest, after that lead-in I kind of stopped listening.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

okaay that Xezo is about to pass Seiko as most mentioned brand ..

on we go with deals
ToM has a 24h Tissot Quickster Chronograph sale, price seems good compared to the sites 
Edit: sorry forgot link: Tissot Quickster Chronograph and I don't know how I manage those humongous attachment photos; ah now got it out


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

I am relatively sure that Cantonese is one of the main two dialects of the Chinese language.


yankeexpress said:


> Canton = Guangzhou (I've been there several times)
> 
> The City of Canton, Ohio - cantonohio.gov
> 
> ...


Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Dub Rubb said:


> I am relatively sure that Cantonese is one of the main two dialects of the Chinese language.


I am relatively sure the locals who speak it, don't call it cantonese.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

MrMajestyk said:


> okaay that Xezo is about to pass Seiko as most mentioned brand ..
> 
> on we go with deals
> ToM has a 24h Tissot Quickster Chronograph sale, price seems good compared to the sites
> ...


I think you accidentally linked to the wrong watch 









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> I think you accidentally linked to the wrong watch


hehe forgive an ignorant European (living in Asia)

btw not sure if someone else posted but I was busy last night:
Massdrop has the Glycine double 12 for 450 USD Glycine Double Twelve Automatic Watch


----------



## Neuro (May 1, 2018)

A deal with a few warning signs: 

The good is that a user with a perfect 100% rating on ebay has Orient Bambinos, cream with blue hands and new with tags, for sale for just under $50. FYI - I am too new of a user to link, but searching Orient Bambino and sorting by price turns up the offer. 

In addition to a surprisingly low price, the possibly bad (or at least worrying) bit is that this user does not appear to sell watches for a living but is somehow selling at least 34 new-with-tags Bambinos (24 sold so far, 10+ still available). This user also built that 100% rating exclusively as a buyer; he or she doesn't appear to have ever sold anything on ebay before. 

I would love for this to be real. Anyone have any thoughts as to whether it is?


----------



## claus1100xx (Jan 13, 2017)

Neuro said:


> A deal with a few warning signs:
> 
> The good is that a user with a perfect 100% rating on ebay has Orient Bambinos, cream with blue hands and new with tags, for sale for just under $50. FYI - I am too new of a user to link, but searching Orient Bambino and sorting by price turns up the offer.
> 
> ...


I think this is the one you are talking about

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/253701681240

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Neuro said:


> A deal with a few warning signs:
> 
> The good is that a user with a perfect 100% rating on ebay has Orient Bambinos, cream with blue hands and new with tags, for sale for just under $50. FYI - I am too new of a user to link, but searching Orient Bambino and sorting by price turns up the offer.
> 
> ...


Big red flag. The kicker would be if it was a long time since their last transaction.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Hacked account


----------



## Neuro (May 1, 2018)

eljay said:


> Big red flag. The kicker would be if it was a long time since their last transaction.


Yeah, I wish there was the kicker, but the account made 5 purchases in the last month.

I think I must be a bit boring. I'm not on ebay that much, this is the first hacked account I've run into, and I'm oddly excited about that. It's like when you plan to spend a weekend milking eyelash vipers and accidentally grab a fer-de-lance instead.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Neuro said:


> ...It's like when you plan to spend a weekend milking eyelash vipers...


are those related to one eyed vipers?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

taike said:


> are those related to one eyed vipers?


Settle down Chronopolis


----------



## networkned (May 15, 2018)

taike said:


> are those related to one eyed vipers?


No, closer to the lap lizard


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Kohl's is having a pretty decent and multi-tiered sale...

First off, almost all watches are *Buy One Get One 50% Off *.

Then you can get an extra *20% off * with coupon code *Take20 *.

Then you get an extra $10 in Kohls cash for every $50 spent, plus triple points. Also free shipping or in store pickup.

For example I can get two Seiko's, a turtle and a Samurai, or two samurai, or whatever. Both are $495 full price, but when you add it all up, including $110 in Kohls cash, it's two prospex divers for $519 total or about $260 each.

That's not including the triple points or whatever cashback site is offering the most at Kohls right now (ebates is 3%, others probably more). Not bad.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I always learn new things on WUS. Apparently, *Omega* is really a Greek brand, and can't be an actual "Swiss Made" watch, because the name is a dead giveaway. *Mido*, *Rado* and *Oris* don't sound Swiss enough, and they only have 4 letter each in their names. When I was a kid, we had a *Zenith* television, and it definitely was not Swiss, so...

Now that I think about it, my grandfather's watch is a Hamilton, and it was made in America. There's also a musical about an American founding father, by the same name.

Where does this "Swiss Made" conspiracy end?


----------



## nolanm (Jun 14, 2018)

Total scam, I recently fell for the same trap for the Alpha speedmaster. I thought it was fishy but bought it anyway as I knew paypal would back me if anything happened, sure enough within a few days I received an email saying Ebay thought it was a fraud and I got my money back. 
Hackers use old accounts because they have legitimate feedback, addresses, purchase history, and then just divert the funds into their own accounts. It's shifty but fundamentally if the deal looks too good to be true then it usually is.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

HoustonReal said:


> I always learn new things on WUS. Apparently, *Omega* is really a Greek brand, and can't be an actual "Swiss Made" watch, because the name is a dead giveaway. *Mido*, *Rado* and *Oris* don't sound Swiss enough, and they only have 4 letter each in their names. When I was a kid, we had a *Zenith* television, and it definitely was not Swiss, so...
> 
> Now that I think about it, my grandfather's watch is a Hamilton, and it was made in America. There's also a musical about an American founding father, by the same name.
> 
> Where does this "Swiss Made" conspiracy end?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> I always learn new things on WUS. Apparently, *Omega* is really a Greek brand, and can't be an actual "Swiss Made" watch, because the name is a dead giveaway. *Mido*, *Rado* and *Oris* don't sound Swiss enough, and they only have 4 letter each in their names. When I was a kid, we had a *Zenith* television, and it definitely was not Swiss, so...
> 
> Now that I think about it, my grandfather's watch is a Hamilton, and it was made in America. There's also a musical about an American founding father, by the same name.
> 
> Where does this "Swiss Made" conspiracy end?


You had a Zenith _television_? Luxury!

All I have is these :-(


----------



## vrforma (Aug 9, 2015)

Russian


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

eljay said:


> You had a Zenith _television_? Luxury!


Zenith 25" (Big Screen!) color console TV - When televisions came in furniture grade cabinets.

For the younger crowd, "solid state" meant that this model used transistors, instead of vacuum tubes, and didn't need a lengthy warm-up period. Not to be confused with the "instant on" models that kept voltage running to the cathode ray tube (picture tube), eliminating the 30 to 90 second warm up for best picture.


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

InDNavVet said:


> The wording "XEZO" has no meaning in a foreign language."


That's because no one knows greek 🤭









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Um, Any word on when there will be a 15-20% cashback on Rakuten Global offer from Ebates?

Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Where does this "Swiss Made" conspiracy end?


I also have on very good authority that the word Rolex does not exist in any of Switzerland's 4 official languages.

Of course, they started in London, but I don't know of an English usage of the word either.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BrandonH79 said:


> I also have on very good authority that the word Rolex does not exist in any of Switzerland's 4 official languages.
> 
> Of course, they started in London, but I don't know of an English usage of the word either.


Brand names don't mean anything. What the companies do MAKE them mean something.

https://www.inc.com/gary-vaynerchuk/askgaryvee-episode-83-why-your-company-name-is-not-important.html


----------



## Fleeting (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm a fairly new user and I don't post often, I usually just lurk around, but I'm quite sure there are more proper forum headings where you guys can discuss and go on as to if something is Swiss or Chinese based on names. It can get tiring to scroll down to these things when these are not what this thread was made for. Let's please get back to posting about deals.


----------



## lagman (Jun 11, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Whenever you're done giving yourself that unearned pat-on-the-back, maybe you can pay attention to the earlier posts that you think you're responding to. You are engaging in logical fallacies. You've created a straw man that you can tear down. But you either misunderstood, or you're deliberately misstating the arguments other people are making in order to try to win the argument. You have failed.
> 
> I don't care where these watches are made. I don't care what movements they have in them. I said it was obvious by the name of the watch this was not a Swiss company. That should be obvious to anyone who can read English. It certainly is obvious to anyone for whom English is the first or second language. That's the only point. It's a poorly chosen watch name, especially if you want to market your watch as Swiss. People from the West can tell that it's not a traditional Swiss sounding name. It's just a bad business decision when the industry they are trying to emulate and the consumers of that industry's products place such a high value on the tradition and nationality of the watch's origin.
> 
> ...


What a ...... name...Xezo in greek language (pronounced "hezo") means «i'm takng a dump"...No future for this brand in Greece..


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop update:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

phoenix844884 said:


> Um, Any word on when there will be a 15-20% cashback on Rakuten Global offer from Ebates?


I don't believe it has ever been mentioned in here, but the 20% was in celebration of and corresponding to their 20th anniversary, so that may not happen again, at least not for a while. I only know about the site from the recent 20% cash back free-for-alls, so maybe somebody else who has more experience with them would know if these sales happen more often and in other years. Hope I'm 100% wrong about it not happening again, but there was reason behind the occurrences. Maybe 21% cash back coming soon?
Xezo


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> I always learn new things on WUS. Apparently, *Omega* is really a Greek brand, and can't be an actual "Swiss Made" watch, because the name is a dead giveaway. *Mido*, *Rado* and *Oris* don't sound Swiss enough, and they only have 4 letter each in their names. When I was a kid, we had a *Zenith* television, and it definitely was not Swiss, so...
> 
> Now that I think about it, my grandfather's watch is a Hamilton, and it was made in America. There's also a musical about an American founding father, by the same name.
> 
> Where does this "Swiss Made" conspiracy end?


I think we established earlier in the thread, Xezo is definitely not a Greek name!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ToM has some good prices on Spinnaker watches. NH35A automatics for $79.99

The Muhle Glashuttes aren't bad either. Their chronographs might be the best modified 7750s made.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Fleeting said:


> I'm a fairly new user and I don't post often, I usually just lurk around, but I'm quite sure there are more proper forum headings where you guys can discuss and go on as to if something is Swiss or Chinese based on names. It can get tiring to scroll down to these things when these are not what this thread was made for. Let's please get back to posting about deals.


A solid deal for your first contribution....way to go, thanks!


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Timex Easy Reader for $24.99 on Amazon. White dial on an expansion band.

https://www.amazon.com/Timex-T2P294..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0VWX4GXC02CEWNAWH3T2

$36 at Walmart.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

RyanD said:


> The Muhle Glashuttes aren't bad either. Their chronographs might be the best modified 7750s made.


IWC would like a word with you...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BrandonH79 said:


> IWC would like a word with you...


Nope, nope, nope. IWC replaces some parts. Muhle Glashutte redesigns it with a German 3/4 plate and patented woodpecker regulator.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Yikes the Muhle Glashutte logo needs to stay at 12 o'clock, at 3 the curve doesn't match the case shape above it.

The pilot's watches look like a good deal for $950, though 
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...glashutte-automatic-m1-37-44-lb-store-display

Looks like a modified/top grade Sellita in there, a solid Sinn 556 competitor.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Fleeting said:


> I'm a fairly new user and I don't post often, I usually just lurk around, but I'm quite sure there are more proper forum headings where you guys can discuss and go on as to if something is Swiss or Chinese based on names. It can get tiring to scroll down to these things when these are not what this thread was made for. Let's please get back to posting about deals.


Well if you plan on sticking around here for any period Of time you should just probably get used to this. What I mean is that somewhere between 4 to 6 times a year we end up having a extended diversion away from posting new deals. It happens and sometimes we self-correct, sometimes we get bored with it, and other times a moderator steps in and terminates the discussion. But we do eventually get back to talking about deals.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

valuewatchguy said:


> Well if you plan on sticking around here for any period Of time you should just probably get used to this. What I mean is that somewhere between 4 to 6 times a year we end up having a extended diversion away from posting new deals. It happens and sometimes we self-correct, sometimes we get bored with it, and other times a moderator steps in and terminates the discussion. *But we do eventually get back to talking about deals.
> *


Praise be to Xezo.


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

Fleeting said:


> I'm a fairly new user and I don't post often, I usually just lurk around, but I'm quite sure there are more proper forum headings where you guys can discuss and go on as to if something is Swiss or Chinese based on names. It can get tiring to scroll down to these things when these are not what this thread was made for. Let's please get back to posting about deals.


I was the original poster who said Xezo watches looked Chinese. It had almost nothing to do with the name. My opinion was based on a combination of things, like the 45mm size, the use of many fonts on the same dial, the goofy wording, the use of Miyota movements, etc.

This is my final word on the subject. Now let's get back to Invictas at 95% off suggested retail, or if you're lucky, Invictas at 96% off suggested retail, a saving of an additional $10.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Getting this thread back on track with a bargain.

On eBay, Seller ASavings has a Casio G-Shock G-9000 listed for $52.95 but with the 15% off code it comes down to $45.01.









https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...Sport-Watch-/362337639031?hash=item545d019a77


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Double post


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Xezo Petes, you guys!


----------



## jalisco (Mar 21, 2012)

A good deal, Xiaomi Amazfit Stratos Smartwatch 2 (GPS, 50m WR, 5 days battery, Bluetooth Music, ...)

Copy from other forum


> Xiaomi Stratos is $169 in https://www.gearbest.com/smart-watches/pp_1665534.html


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Whenever you're done giving yourself that unearned pat-on-the-back, maybe you can pay attention to the earlier posts that you think you're responding to. You are engaging in logical fallacies. You've created a straw man that you can tear down. But you either misunderstood, or you're deliberately misstating the arguments other people are making in order to try to win the argument. You have failed.
> 
> I don't care where these watches are made. I don't care what movements they have in them.* I said it was obvious by the name of the watch this was not a Swiss company. *That should be obvious to anyone who can read English. It certainly is obvious to anyone for whom English is the first or second language. That's the only point. It's a poorly chosen watch name, especially if you want to market your watch as Swiss. People from the West can tell that it's not a traditional Swiss sounding name. It's just a bad business decision when the industry they are trying to emulate and the consumers of that industry's products place such a high value on the tradition and nationality of the watch's origin.
> 
> ...


And when your done believing your 'revisionist history' on the topic, maybe some of us wouldn't have to actually provide evidence to rebut your hearsay, conjecture, and suppositions based upon names. You'd think someone so critical of the use of 'words' would be more careful in the choice of theirs, because nothing what you just said, bolded above, is true.

Here's to refresh your memory, some...

I responded to Yankeexpress's response of "So?" to Bruce R's post that "The Xezu watch looks Chinese to me." I asked, "But I have to wonder...what about this watch makes it look 'Chinese'?", to which you so eloquently replied "The name is kind of a giveaway."

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...e-list-place-thread-7-2018-a-4604625-753.html

And you went on to say..."It's just an indicator, silly, not ironclad proof."

Followed by, in response to another..."LOL that's completely meaningless. It's company propaganda and does nothing to counter my argument. You are trying to mislead people with your post. I don't buy it for a minute. It's transparent."

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...e-list-place-thread-7-2018-a-4604625-755.html

So, when proof was provided, you were shown to actually be wrong, you have to resort to "well, all I said was that it wasn't Swiss." EDIT: you said..."Swiss Company" Which you are NOT wrong about the company, just where their watches are made, and as such, have not provided one iota of proof otherwise...we're just supposed to take the word of a forum member over the strict requirements that are set in place in order to actually put "Swiss Made" on a timepiece. But nope, you said it's propaganda, because the name obviously shows it's Chinese, right?

Sorry, bub. Your the only one spouting propaganda here...not Xezo.

And as far as Bruce's explanation that because it's in the lasrgest case known to man...45mm, and the fact that Swiss Manuacturers are not using 45mm+ cases these days...have you not looked at some of the mid-grade Swiss timepieces these days at your local fine jeweler? Just go to Jomashop, as they have a fairly good filtering ability...

Here are 120 Tissots sized between 45-50mm.

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot.html?p=2&watchsize=45-50+mm

Here are a 110+ IWCs of that same size...

https://www.jomashop.com/iwc.html?gender=Men's,Unisex&watchsize=45-50+mm

Do they look Chinese, too? What does a Chinese watch look like, exactly? Because I've seen a lot of Chinese-produced watches that look a lot like Swiss watches, tbh.

So yeah, I'll drop it, because the proof has been provided (NOT propaganda), by more than one person here. And oddly enough, no proof has been offered, refuting this by the naysayers... Well, if that's propaganda, well, I guess we could say the same about any watchmaker that puts Swiss Made on the propensity of their timepieces then, right? We've all been bamboozled. Amazing.

Like I said before, don't like the watch? Their pieces? Their name? Fine. But don't just assume because you don't like it that it's not genuine, and in many cases, Swiss Made, quality timepieces. And even if they DO have a 'secret' manufacturing plant in China, or somewhere else in Asia...they STILL are not a Chinese watch company anymore than Seiko is Malaysian. And they STILL are known for top quality timepieces at affordable prices with a great reputation for customer service. But by all means, let's judge that book by it's cover...ridiculous...


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

Being right is *really* important to you, isn't it?


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Nope, nope, nope. IWC replaces some parts. Muhle Glashutte redesigns it with a German 3/4 plate and patented woodpecker regulator.


Well, IWC does replace more than "some" parts on some watches. Some digging on this forum reminded me of this watch:

The IWC Grande Complication: 
- Minute repeater
- Perpetual calendar 
- 4-digit year display 
- Moonphase 
- Chronograph
The movement is comprised of 659 parts, 71 of which are jewels. Based on an ETA 7750.


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

InDNavVet said:


> And when your done believing your 'revisionist history' on the topic, maybe some of us wouldn't have to actually provide evidence to rebut your hearsay, conjecture, and suppositions based upon names. You'd think someone so critical of the use of 'words' would be more careful in the choice of theirs, because nothing what you just said, bolded above, is true.
> 
> Here's to refresh your memory, some...
> 
> ...


InD, it would appear that you have an inability to consider more than one factor at a time. I said the watch looked Chinese for a number of factors. So pointing out that there are large Swiss watches does nothing to refute my opinion. Anyway, I'm still laughing at the statement that the Xezo "Swiss" watch company abandoned ETA movements in order to improve quality. So much for Swiss pride.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Can we get back to bargains? There are a number of other forums where this can be debated until the cows come home...and die.
PLEASE.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BrandonH79 said:


> Well, IWC does replace more than "some" parts on some watches. Some digging on this forum reminded me of this watch:
> 
> The IWC Grande Complication:
> - Minute repeater
> ...


Sure, IWC makes some great high-end models. The IWC basic chronographs are a bad value proposition. I have owned one of the Muhles before, and should have kept it. It's twice the watch of an IWC for half the price.

I do have an IWC alarm coming by the way.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

But my favorite IWC is the Mark XII because it's got a JLC movement anyway. Highly recommend if you have a smaller wrist or like a 36mm.



RyanD said:


> Sure, IWC makes some great high-end models. The IWC basic chronographs are a bad value proposition. I have owned one of the Muhles before, and should have kept it. It's twice the watch of an IWC for half the price.
> 
> I do have an IWC alarm coming by the way.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Boy, I remember the good old days when this thread used to show bargains. I miss those days.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Pro Diver said:


> Boy, I remember the good old days when this thread used to show bargains. I miss those days.


Ah yes, the halcyon days of kontikis and Chris Wards.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

A sweet deal on a Seiko 5 - SNK795 for $63.00










http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058VJWTQ/?tag=wwwerikshelle-00-20


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

jalisco said:


> A good deal, Xiaomi Amazfit Stratos Smartwatch 2 (GPS, 50m WR, 5 days battery, Bluetooth Music, ...)
> 
> Copy from other forum


Another Chinese watch.

Sorry. After all the comment and rebuttal and further comment and rebuttal the other 99% of the forum like me are feeling left out!

as you were.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Well if you plan on sticking around here for any period Of time you should just probably get used to this. What I mean is that somewhere between 4 to 6 times a year we end up having a extended diversion away from posting new deals. It happens and sometimes we self-correct, sometimes we get bored with it, and other times a moderator steps in and terminates the discussion. But we do eventually get back to talking about deals.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


And several times a year I remind everyone that some people are smoking a meth pipe refreshing this thread for deals.


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Hey, Rado's 42mm D-star, with carburized stainless case, is now $488 at Ashford w code HELLO18. list: $1.395.









https://www.ashford.com/us/R1532911...e=Free+Shipping+on+all+orders!&PubCID=1899918


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> Ah yes, the halcyon days of kontikis and Chris Wards.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And the Victorinox INOX deals. I still can't believe I returned mine to TJMaxx.o|o|


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Rocat said:


> And the Victorinox INOX deals. I still can't believe I returned mine to TJMaxx.o|o|


Trying to clasp the bracelet for almost a minute in front of the salesperson convinced me I didn't need one. In hindsight, I probably should've gotten it anyway and slapped it on a strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

A Seiko with the venerable 4R37 movement at the cheapest I've ever seen, $127 from Joma, and it's a cool looking watch. Tempted...










Seiko SSA299

https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-ssa299.html


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

baczajka said:


> Looks like my tuna will be here tomorrow. Super fast service and shipping if true.


Hey everyone. My Semdu tuna arrived today. I am very pleased. I created a new thread with my impressions. A steal at $115 plus shipping.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/semdu-tuna-first-impressions-4731969-post46350677.html#post46350677


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

baczajka said:


> Hey everyone. My Semdu tuna arrived today. I am very pleased. I created a new thread with my impressions. A steal at $115 plus shipping.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/semdu-tuna-first-impressions-4731969-post46350677.html#post46350677
> 
> View attachment 13243021


My "Semdu" came in as well. For $90, this is an outstanding watch. It would still be a great value at double the price.

A few quick pics:


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> Trying to clasp the bracelet for almost a minute in front of the salesperson convinced me I didn't need one. In hindsight, I probably should've gotten it anyway and slapped it on a strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should have kept it. Once you get the hang of the clasp it's pretty easy.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Tj Maxx in Clovis.

Citizen Eco Drive Clearance for $120








https://us.citizenwatch.com/us/en/mens-citizen-prt/AW7048-51E.html

Citizen Blue Angels Navihawk $260








https://us.citizenwatch.com/us/en/mens-promaster-navihawk-a-t/JY8031-56L.html

Citizen Titanium Eco Drive $200. This one is very nice. I hope it lasts and goes on clearance but I doubt it.








Only site I found it on https://www.fhinds.co.uk/watches/me...ium-EcoDrive-Chronograph-Bracelet-Watch-W3926

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> Trying to clasp the bracelet for almost a minute in front of the salesperson convinced me I didn't need one. In hindsight, I probably should've gotten it anyway and slapped it on a strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I struggled with it at first, but once you get the technique down it's easy and secure.

(Missed prior reply, repeating what was said, at least it's not about that Xenos or whatever that was.)


----------



## cheesetime (Sep 21, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Trying to clasp the bracelet for almost a minute in front of the salesperson convinced me I didn't need one. In hindsight, I probably should've gotten it anyway and slapped it on a strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I literally did the same thing and decided I wasn't smart enough to buy this watch. I felt like a child trying to open a child proof medicine bottle.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBacchus (Apr 17, 2015)

The tj maxx sales girl opened mine and suggested fingernails to open it lol
It's actually not hard to open I use 2 fingers to open it up. The bracelet feels weapons grade tough, I like it.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Ah yes, the halcyon days of kontikis and Chris Wards.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And the $79 eterna Pulseometer that has entered into internet legend, still spoken of in hushed, reverent whispers.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Amazon has the gold tone VSA infantry quartz for about $100. Fancy cup of coffee away from lowest price per CCC. 







https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-S...+watch+men&dpPl=1&dpID=41zzJi1z6DL&ref=plSrch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Which color did you order? I am confused by the page. It shows black, white, checker, and brown. I'd like to get what you got. Which is that?



ManOnTime said:


> My "Semdu" came in as well. For $90, this is an outstanding watch. It would still be a great value at double the price.
> 
> A few quick pics:


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

swank said:


> Which color did you order? I am confused by the page. It shows black, white, checker, and brown. I'd like to get what you got. Which is that?


"White" is what I ordered.

Rough case measurements are 43mm wide, 46mm lug to lug, 12mm thick and 20mm lug width. Measurements done with a ruler and tired eyeballs.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

ManOnTime said:


> "White" is what I ordered.
> 
> Rough case measurements are 43mm wide, 46mm lug to lug, 12mm thick and 20mm lug width. Measurements done with a ruler and tired eyeballs.


I had that watch and it was top notch.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

jalisco said:


> A good deal, Xiaomi Amazfit Stratos Smartwatch 2 (GPS, 50m WR, 5 days battery, Bluetooth Music, ...)
> 
> Copy from other forum


Sounds Swiss.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

FTFY



Bruce R said:


> ****FTFY****
> 
> I was the original poster who said Xezo watches looked Chinese. It had almost nothing to do with the name. My opinion was based on a combination of things,
> 
> ...


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

*Hamilton Men's Khaki Field Mechanical Officer Watch H69519133 - $249* plus 3% cashback through Ebates

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki+field/mechanical+officer/H69519133.pid


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

Glycine Airman World Timer $599 https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...de-Automatic-Airman-Bracelet-Watch/1000380829


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Handsome & retro 2nd generation Orient Bambino $129










https://www.jomashop.com/orient-watch-fac0000ab0.html


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

This could be your lucky day... I can't believe I'm still finding INOXs in my store so long after the INOX craze at the end of 2017... I just sent a black INOX off to a WUS member. Yesterday I found an INOX green dial on bracelet for $140 and it comes with black rubber bumper piece. If you can't find one at yours, let me know if you need my help grabbing the one from my store.









My offer also applies to the Citizen Blue Angels I'd posted earlier in case you can't find it at your store.











Rocat said:


> And the Victorinox INOX deals. I still can't believe I returned mine to TJMaxx.o|o|


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Escargot said:


> This could be your lucky day... I can't believe I'm still finding INOXs in my store so long after the INOX craze at the end of 2017... I just sent a black INOX off to a WUS member. Yesterday I found an INOX green dial on bracelet for $140 and it comes with black rubber bumper piece. If you can't find one at yours, let me know if you need my help grabbing the one from my store.


Have you seen any red ones?


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

yinzburgher said:


> *Hamilton Men's Khaki Field Mechanical Officer Watch H69519133 - $249* plus 3% cashback through Ebates
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki+field/mechanical+officer/H69519133.pid
> 
> View attachment 13243635


Just as an FYI this model is hand winding only, not an automatic.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Escargot said:


> This could be your lucky day... I can't believe I'm still finding INOXs in my store so long after the INOX craze at the end of 2017... I just sent a black INOX off to a WUS member. Yesterday I found an INOX green dial on bracelet for $140 and it comes with black rubber bumper piece. If you can't find one at yours, let me know if you need my help grabbing the one from my store.


If you can't find one at TJ Maxx, keep an eye on Ebay. They're going for about half what they used to sell for. When TJ Maxx first got them last year, you couldn't find them under $300 online.


----------



## sergiol652 (Mar 9, 2017)

If you Google this name, make sure you have moderate setting on


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

sergiol652 said:


> If you Google this name, make sure you have moderate setting on


?


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

The usual Massdrop update with a surprise ... a Glycine

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sergiol652 (Mar 9, 2017)

Xeso


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

sergiol652 said:


> If you Google this name, make sure you have moderate setting on


A doctor, who specializes in skin diseases, will dream he has fallen asleep in front of the television. Later, he will wake up in front of the television, but not remember his dream.


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

sergiol652 said:


> If you Google this name, make sure you have moderate setting on





TheSanDiegan said:


> A doctor, who specializes in skin diseases, will dream he has fallen asleep in front of the television. Later, he will wake up in front of the television, but not remember his dream.


...I'm lost :-s


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

MrMajestyk said:


>


I didn't know Bucherer had a "low-end" brand. Looks like a good deal for $699 or $30 more for a bracelet.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

GeneralSkinny said:


> ...I'm lost :-s


The quote is from the movie Oceans 12.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0349903/quotes


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

CountyComm's ( X1 ) SR-35 Diver Automatic Watch by Maratac - Newest 2018 Model back in stock, limited quantity, $299. NH35 auto w/hacking, Ceramic Bezel Insert, 14.4mm Thick & 40 mm Diameter case. I've bought from them, very good people... in Silicon Valley. Lots of other stuff... lots of nato straps too.

https://countycomm.com/products/sr-35-diver-automatic-watch

One of their pics:


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

Super sweet Avengers Assemble watch at my local Winners for $29.99 CAD. (Canadian TJ Maxx) 
$49.99 USD elsewhere on the internets from what I could see!











Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Major Havoc (Jan 7, 2018)

sergiol652 said:


> If you Google this name, make sure you have moderate setting on


Umm, the closest I'm getting is sergio lopez luna's Twitter feed. This watch bargain thread is literally getting weirder (and more and more off base) with each passing hour.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

fearlessleader said:


> CountyComm's ( X1 ) SR-35 Diver Automatic Watch by Maratac - Newest 2018 Model back in stock, limited quantity, $299. NH35 auto w/hacking, Ceramic Bezel Insert, 14.4mm Thick & 40 mm Diameter case. I've bought from them, very good people... in Silicon Valley. Lots of other stuff... lots of nato straps too.
> 
> https://countycomm.com/products/sr-35-diver-automatic-watch
> 
> ...


I kind of thought they were leaving the watch market. because their website has slowly dwindled down to almost nothing being in stock.

Guess not

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Sinobi 9368* Analog-Digital watch - *$11.99*  (Lower than Ali Express and 50% off Amazon price!)
47mm x 14mm case, Japanese quartz movement, hardened mineral crystal, 30M WR, stopwatch, alarm, backlight, silicone strap


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*SKMEI 1155* (Casio G-SHOCK Mudmaster homage) - *$8.99*  (Lowest price on Ali Express *$10.99*)
55mm case, Analog-Digital display, 50M WR, 4 coloways


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

ebtromba said:


> I kind of thought they were leaving the watch market. because their website has slowly dwindled down to almost nothing being in stock.
> Guess not


I've been told that CountyComm truly does make products for government contracts and then re-sell to "us" any overruns. SO... I'd guess that it's been a while since some gov agency ordered watches. If you see something of theirs you want, you'll never know how long it'll be in-stock.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Uh, that fake G-Shock business is not a deal, it’s something to be deleted from the forum.


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

Tried to scroll back to see if this was posted, but there was a lot of non-deal posts to wade thru so...

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycin...leCampaignId=327828&iterableTemplateId=470777










Love the original Airman, but it's just a novelty to me so the double twelve is very attractive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

JimWharton said:


> Tried to scroll back to see if this was posted, but there was a lot of non-deal posts to wade thru so...
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycin...leCampaignId=327828&iterableTemplateId=470777
> 
> ...


I paid a LOT more than this and am satisfied. The dial is a joy to behold.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

fearlessleader said:


> I've been told that CountyComm truly does make products for government contracts and then re-sell to "us" any overruns. SO... I'd guess that it's been a while since some gov agency ordered watches. If you see something of theirs you want, you'll never know how long it'll be in-stock.


Unlikely, considering there are no numbered indices (nor chapter ring) on the dial. Not to mention the ceramic bezel is a wholly unnecessary luxury for a government procurement. In addition, it is presumptive to think that just because something is offered by CountyComm that its origin or availability is rooted in a (government) procurement contract. For instance, I'm going out on a limb here, but something tells me neither these skulls or this titanium money clip are milspec.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

fearlessleader said:


> CountyComm's ( X1 ) SR-35 Diver Automatic Watch by Maratac - Newest 2018 Model back in stock, limited quantity, $299. NH35 auto w/hacking, Ceramic Bezel Insert, 14.4mm Thick & 40 mm Diameter case. I've bought from them, very good people... in Silicon Valley. Lots of other stuff... lots of nato straps too.
> 
> https://countycomm.com/products/sr-35-diver-automatic-watch
> 
> ...


Very sharp looking watch. I see more than a little design influence from the Aquis (a definite plus). The only ding IMO is the 100m WR rating. I would think it should have a minimum of 200m WR to truly be a 'good get' in the microbrand dive/dive-style space.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

JimWharton said:


> Tried to scroll back to see if this was posted, but there was a lot of non-deal posts to wade thru so...
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycin...the second crown do? Lock the bezel in place?


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice watch but 10atm for a "diver"?



ebtromba said:


> I kind of thought they were leaving the watch market. because their website has slowly dwindled down to almost nothing being in stock.
> 
> Guess not
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Uh, that fake G-Shock business is not a deal, it's something to be deleted from the forum.


Psst..&#8230;&#8230; He's like the guy in the Café.

This dude lives here, this "act" is his real hobby.

Here's a decent deal on a Seiko 5 Speed Racer

Seiko SNKK25: $70


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Unlikely, considering there are no numbered indices (nor chapter ring) on the dial. Not to mention the ceramic bezel is a wholly unnecessary luxury for a government procurement. In addition, it is presumptive to think that just because something is offered by CountyComm that its origin or availability is rooted in a (government) procurement contract. For instance, I'm going out on a limb here, but something tells me neither these skulls or this titanium money clip are milspec.


First, I never said "milspec"... gov agencies is a wide range of possibilities (a friend of mine silk screens t shirts for a few local Fire Depts, so that's a gov contract). A friend of mine is friends with the owner of CountyComm and assured me that their retail sales are definitely overruns and excess inventory from (what he specifically said) are gov contracts. As for those skulls... for example, they could be something that a PD dept or SWAT team ordered for themselves like some marketing groups buy pens or patches or mugs.

Regardless... of the things I've bought from them (including a watch and some nato/zulu bands), I'm just a very satisfied customer. If you don't want something of theirs, then just don't get it. AND, if it's in stock when you look... it might not be later and "for a while".

When I posted that, their newest version of that watch was in stock. If the specs don't do it for you, fine. But I thought that it would check off many people's specs and the price (while not a special sale) could be seen as a bargain to some.


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

fearlessleader said:


> First, I never said "milspec"... gov agencies is a wide range of possibilities (a friend of mine silk screens t shirts for a few local Fire Depts, so that's a gov contract). A friend of mine is friends with the owner of CountyComm and assured me that their retail sales are definitely overruns and excess inventory from (what he specifically said) are gov contracts. As for those skulls... for example, they could be something that a PD dept or SWAT team ordered for themselves like some marketing groups buy pens or patches or mugs.
> 
> Regardless... of the things I've bought from them (including a watch and some nato/zulu bands), I'm just a very satisfied customer. If you don't want something of theirs, then just don't get it. AND, if it's in stock when you look... it might not be later and "for a while".
> 
> When I posted that, their newest version of that watch was in stock. If the specs don't do it for you, fine. But I thought that it would check off many people's specs and the price (while not a special sale) could be seen as a bargain to some.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Tauchmeister T0246M*_ 1000M Automatic dive watch -* $139.00*
46mm x 14mm 316L shrouded case, 22mm stainless solid link bracelet w/diver extension, sapphire crystal,
Sea-Gull TY2846 automatic movement, 1000M/100 ATM WR, Helium release valve, luminous hands and dial


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> What does the second crown do? Lock the bezel in place?


Yes

Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

Finally catching up with some forum reading since I've been busy...

BostonCharlie: unfortunately, I just checked and it looks like they're now sold out  In hindsight, that $199 Luminox on clearance at that TJ Maxx was such a good deal that I should have just bought it when I saw it. Lesson learned...



BostonCharlie said:


> Escargot: Did you end up buying this Luminox 6204? It has appeared at Sierra Trading Post for $299:
> 
> https://www.sierratradingpost.com/l...tch-stainless-steel-bracelet-for-men~p~391uh/


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

Glad to help, Novi.

I've gotten other requests for Filsons but unfortunately have not found any since. But it may not be time to give up hope yet since I've started finding INOXs again at my store starting recently, so maybe if I wait 6 more months I'll find another stash.

I just sent out a black INOX to a WUS member last week, and then found a green INOX on bracelet a couple of days ago if anyone's interested.



Novi said:


> Shout-out to user Escargot for going to TJ Maxx and getting this Filson GMT for $158 shipped to me! Feels very solid, comfortable to wear, and the GMT function might actually be useful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

This time around, so far it's been just black and green.



eljay said:


> Have you seen any red ones?


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Nope, nope, nope. IWC replaces some parts. Muhle Glashutte redesigns it with a German 3/4 plate and patented woodpecker regulator.


I have several Muhles, that are indeed well made. But the woodpecker (or swan) modification is not an improvement. I regulate my watches and the standard ETA cam and the woodpecker or swan all have about the same relationship between the rotation of the cam or screw and the movement of the fork on the hair spring. But the standard ETA cam is located away from the delicate hair spring, while the woodpecker or swan screw is very close to the hair spring and also has a much smaller screwdriver slot. Thus it's riskier to regulate and more difficult. I do it under a microscope.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> Nice watch but 10atm for a "diver"?


I think for the majority of use, it's enough. I mean, I'm not afraid of washing my hands while wearing mine 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*So, Heads Up "SeriousWatches" just opened up the Pre-Order on the second half (#51-100) of the White/Silver Dialed BOLDR "SW Edition" version....delivery slated for October 2018

....And check out their Price compared to the other Dial colors!!*


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Escargot said:


> ... In hindsight, that $199 Luminox on clearance at that TJ Maxx was such a good deal that I should have just bought it when I saw it. Lesson learned...


Sorry for my bad advice, earlier, to hold off. Another factor in favor of the impulse purchase: their 30-day return policy (10-day for cash or check -- more details here). OTOH, I have read that some retailers are starting to use a 3rd-party service for tracking return activity, and they will refuse a return if this service gives them a red light. TJ Maxx says it uses such a service in the page linked above. It's supposed to reduce return fraud, but the article I read suggested it could be used to punish people who simply return too many purchases.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

TheSanDiegan said:


> Unlikely, considering there are no numbered indices (nor chapter ring) on the dial. Not to mention the ceramic bezel is a wholly unnecessary luxury for a government procurement. In addition, it is presumptive to think that just because something is offered by CountyComm that its origin or availability is rooted in a (government) procurement contract. For instance, I'm going out on a limb here, but something tells me neither these skulls or this titanium money clip are milspec.


yeah I'd agree with this. It's like they're trying to come off as a Marathon type brand, but... they ain't Marathon

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Greg at Watchmann has several Graf Zeppelin watches at approximately 40% discount. Mostly quartz abut a couple of automatics as well.

https://www.watchmann.com/products.php?cat=36


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

I
22mm Natural Rubber Strap, Olive Green - Janis Trading Company

onmy greeen and purple available at $15 rest of the colors still $35

$15 strap from Janis trading I've heard it's very comfortbale


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

fearlessleader said:


> First, I never said "milspec"... gov agencies is a wide range of possibilities (a friend of mine silk screens t shirts for a few local Fire Depts, so that's a gov contract). A friend of mine is friends with the owner of CountyComm and assured me that their retail sales are definitely overruns and excess inventory from (what he specifically said) are gov contracts. As for those skulls... for example, they could be something that a PD dept or SWAT team ordered for themselves like some marketing groups buy pens or patches or mugs.
> 
> Regardless... of the things I've bought from them (including a watch and some nato/zulu bands), I'm just a very satisfied customer. If you don't want something of theirs, then just don't get it. AND, if it's in stock when you look... it might not be later and "for a while".
> 
> When I posted that, their newest version of that watch was in stock. If the specs don't do it for you, fine. But I thought that it would check off many people's specs and the price (while not a special sale) could be seen as a bargain to some.


There no NATO stock number ala marathon tho. Are state or local governments really buying mechanical watches? Again, they seem to be trying to be Marathon 2.0

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> I think for the majority of use, it's enough. I mean, I'm not afraid of washing my hands while wearing mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The case almost looks a little like their previous mid-diver model. But polish instead of brushed, and ceramic.

I used to own one, thought it was a great design.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> The case almost looks a little like their previous mid-diver model. But polish instead of brushed, and ceramic.
> 
> I used to own one, thought it was a great design.


Agreed - design borrows heavily from the SR-3. When I first got it, a coworker asked me where I got my Maserati watch. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brosh (Dec 12, 2016)

Tissot seastar with powermatic 80 at Jomashop for $375

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-wat...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop update 









The air Urchin is limited to 100 and started to go off fast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Not a Deal (or maybe a deal)

I keep coming back to this Meccaniche Veneziane model for $414 at TOM (like the red and blue versions too). Anyone know anything about these? I've found done talk about other models of theirs but not these.

These are Swiss Made with good specs at that price. 21,600 beat auto under the hood and it's a damn good looking watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

kyfra said:


> Not a Deal (or maybe a deal)
> 
> I keep coming back to this Meccaniche Veneziane model for $414 at TOM (like the red and blue versions too). Anyone know anything about these? I've found done talk about other models of theirs but not these.
> 
> These are Swiss Made with good specs at that price. 21,600 beat auto under the hood and it's a damn good looking watch.


10% cash back at TopCashBack if that helps your decision.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

That crystal reminds me of the Tissot Visodate. Looks good.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

From slickdeals - Ashford has the Certina DS Podium (black or white dial w/ SDPODIUM235 code) - $235. 







https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/ds-podium/C001-407-16-037-00.pid?nid=cpg_cat2950465&so=1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm not aware of an affordable Swiss movement that beats at 21.6k besides the 80 hour power reserve modified 2824 Swatch uses, which AFAIK is still exclusively inhouse and also generally found in more expensive models than that. At that price point a Miyota 8xxx or a Seiko NH35 with that beat rate makes sense, I suspect they are playing games with the manufacturing process to get the "swiss made" label. But if you're willing to pay $400 for a NH35 you can go straight to the source and get the new Presage cocktail times.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Wristwatching said:


> I'm not aware of an affordable Swiss movement that beats at 21.6k besides the 80 hour power reserve modified 2824 Swatch uses, which AFAIK is still exclusively inhouse and also generally found in more expensive models than that. At that price point a Miyota 8xxx or a Seiko NH35 with that beat rate makes sense, I suspect they are playing games with the manufacturing process to get the "swiss made" label. But if you're willing to pay $400 for a NH35 you can go straight to the source and get the new Presage cocktail times.


I was VERY interested in those watches until I did a little digging. Sure the watch looks great, but it uses a "modified" Miyota 821A movement. The movement is being developed by Landeron, so yes technically it's "Swiss Made" but it's still structurally the 821A. 21 jewels. Low beat. 40 hour power reserve. The only difference is that it is decorated (rather nicely actually), and it's regulated prior to shipping to be +/- 10 sec daily.

But overall it's rather fishy. The company's kickstarter comment page is full of discussion about this, with the company being slightly dodgy about the "swiss made" aspects. A LOT of people were upset because the original concepts for the watches included actual swiss high beat movements, then hours after the project reached the funding goal, they switched to the miyota. Terrible business practice. Wouldn't give this company my money.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

flypanam said:


> I was VERY interested in those watches until I did a little digging. Sure the watch looks great, but it uses a "modified" Miyota 821A movement. The movement is being developed by Landeron, so yes technically it's "Swiss Made" but it's still structurally the 821A. 21 jewels. Low beat. 40 hour power reserve. The only difference is that it is decorated (rather nicely actually), and it's regulated prior to shipping to be +/- 10 sec daily.
> 
> But overall it's rather fishy. The company's kickstarter comment page is full of discussion about this, with the company being slightly dodgy about the "swiss made" aspects. A LOT of people were upset because the original concepts for the watches included actual swiss high beat movements, then hours after the project reached the funding goal, they switched to the miyota. Terrible business practice. Wouldn't give this company my money.


Hello. Which watch are y'all talking about?

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

cairoanan said:


> From slickdeals - Ashford has the Certina DS Podium (black or white dial w/ SDPODIUM235 code) - $235.
> ...
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/ds-podium/C001-407-16-037-00.pid?nid=cpg_cat2950465&so=1
> 
> ...


_Really_ like this deal. 38mm x 11mm (Joma says 38mm x 9.5mm), 46mm L2L, 100m WR, A/R Sapphire crystal, ETA 2824-2 movement. Exhibition caseback. Jomashop is OOS, but has more photos and stats here.










Link to the black dial model on Ashford (verified code):
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/ds-podium/C001-407-16-057-00.pid


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

flypanam said:


> I was VERY interested in those watches until I did a little digging. Sure the watch looks great, but it uses a "modified" Miyota 821A movement. The movement is being developed by Landeron, so yes technically it's "Swiss Made" but it's still structurally the 821A. 21 jewels. Low beat. 40 hour power reserve. The only difference is that it is decorated (rather nicely actually), and it's regulated prior to shipping to be +/- 10 sec daily.
> 
> But overall it's rather fishy. The company's kickstarter comment page is full of discussion about this, with the company being slightly dodgy about the "swiss made" aspects. A LOT of people were upset because the original concepts for the watches included actual swiss high beat movements, then hours after the project reached the funding goal, they switched to the miyota. Terrible business practice. Wouldn't give this company my money.


Thanks guys. Thought they might be Miyotas based on their other watches but wasn't sure. I do like the looks but wasn't hard to talk myself out it.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

batmansk6 said:


> Hello. Which watch are y'all talking about?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Sorry it's the Meccaniche Veneziane watch from a couple posts above.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> _Really_ like this deal. 38mm x 11mm (Joma says 38mm x 9.5mm), 46mm L2L, 100m WR, A/R Sapphire crystal, ETA 2824-2 movement. Exhibition caseback. Jomashop is OOS, but has more photos and stats here.
> 
> Link to the black dial model on Ashford (verified code):
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/ds-podium/C001-407-16-057-00.pid


I agree, super deal on a great sized and specced watch. Really hard not to order but I can see this being an immediate flip. But could easily be a great daily wearer...


----------



## sevunts (Sep 2, 2017)

cairoanan said:


> From slickdeals - Ashford has the Certina DS Podium (black or white dial w/ SDPODIUM235 code) - $235.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The code doesnt work for me for some reason. Did anyone else try it recently?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Wristwatching said:


> I'm not aware of an affordable Swiss movement that beats at 21.6k besides the 80 hour power reserve modified 2824 Swatch uses, which AFAIK is still exclusively inhouse and also generally found in more expensive models than that. At that price point a Miyota 8xxx or a Seiko NH35 with that beat rate makes sense, I suspect they are playing games with the manufacturing process to get the "swiss made" label. But if you're willing to pay $400 for a NH35 you can go straight to the source and get the new Presage cocktail times.


Out of production since 2009, but the *Claro Semag CL-888* was technically a "Swiss Made" 21,600 movement, despite being based on the Sea-Gull ST16. Strangely, it had a lower jewel count than the Sea-Gull. The ETA 2846 was also a 21,600 movement.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Wristwatching said:


> I'm not aware of an affordable Swiss movement that beats at 21.6k besides the 80 hour power reserve modified 2824 Swatch uses, which AFAIK is still exclusively inhouse and also generally found in more expensive models than that. At that price point a Miyota 8xxx or a Seiko NH35 with that beat rate makes sense, I suspect they are playing games with the manufacturing process to get the "swiss made" label. But if you're willing to pay $400 for a NH35 you can go straight to the source and get the new Presage cocktail times.


Out of production since 2009, but the *Claro Semag CL-888* was technically a "Swiss Made" 21,600 movement, despite being based on the Sea-Gull ST16. Strangely, it had a lower jewel count than the Sea-Gull. The ETA 2846 was also a 21,600 movement.


----------



## DMiller (Jun 17, 2018)

sevunts said:


> The code doesnt work for me for some reason. Did anyone else try it recently?


It's working for me right now


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

sevunts said:


> The code doesnt work for me for some reason. Did anyone else try it recently?


Still active. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Casio AE-1200WH-1AV* "Casino Royale" World Time digital watch - *$14.45*
39.5mm x 12.5mm resin case w/mineral crystal, 10yr battery, 100M WR, 5 daily alarms


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Starking BM0990 BLUE *"Piaget Polo Chronograph homage" - *$19.99 w/Free Shipping*
41mm stainless steel case, chronograph on central second hand, 60 minute register and 24-hour sub dials, Japanese quartz, 30M WR


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *Casio AE-1200WH-1AV* "Casino Royale" World Time digital watch - *$14.45*
> 39.5mm x 12.5mm resin case w/mineral crystal, 10yr battery, 100M WR, 5 daily alarms


One of my local Walmarts has a couple of these on clearance for $9.99. I debated it but passed. It does look like a fun Dick Tracy watch though!


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> *Starking BM0990 BLUE *"Piaget Polo Chronograph homage" - *$19.99 w/Free Shipping*
> 41mm stainless steel case, chronograph on central second hand, 60 minute register and 24-hour sub dials, Japanese quartz, 30M WR


Debating getting this and comparing it to my Seiko chrono. I have a feeling they would compare favorably on accuracy and finish.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

hanshananigan said:


> Debating getting this and comparing it to my Seiko chrono. I have a feeling they would compare favorably on accuracy and finish.


I ordered one. It came in this past Saturday. I immediately boxed it up and sent it back.

I understand these are hit and miss. Mine was a definite miss. Although the fit, finish and packaging are very good (folded links, though), it was impossible to accurately set the time. Pushing the crown back in had the effect of swinging the minute hand 5+ minutes in either direction. That's a deal breaker.

Also, the chrono is 1/1 resolution. Not a big deal to many, but I prefer 1/5 at least.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

flypanam said:


> A little late but there's a couple of sweet versions of Electric California's DW03 diver's watch available for a nice price with site-wide discounts plus the code "*MEMORIAL20*"! The watch is rated to 300M, and features a unique high/low tide function, but by far the coolest feature is the _sweep-seconds swiss quartz movement_. The movement ticks at 3 beats per second, which isn't quite as smooth as a Bulova precisionist, but it's the only other readily available and decently priced sweep quartz movement that I know of.
> 
> There's a black version on SS bracelet for $135 after the site-wide discount, and $108 with the code. There's also versions with PVD black case and rubber strap with black or blue bezels for $113 or $90.40 with the code. Plus a bunch of other pretty neat watches (though they seem to be regular non-sweeping quartz) Not bad!
> 
> ...


Bargain, not a deal. One of these DW03 quartz diver models is now at Sierra Trading Post for $100. Did anybody pick one up? How do you like it?

According to the manual, you press the "smart crown" and the seconds hand moves to show the tide information.

You can see a video of its seconds hand sweep here (you will also see the bezel's interesting profile).

Electric DW03 PU Swiss Analog Watch - Polyurethane Strap, screwback case, mineral crystal, 300m WR, 44.5mm x 15mm, 22mm strap, "Swiss movement", *$100*. (The bracelet model is available on the manufacturer's website for $135; the above code has expired.)

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/e...polyurethane-strap-for-men-and-women~p~487jh/


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Seiko Sports 5 SSA301 for $127. Another amazing Seiko 4r37 deal, this blue field watch hacks & hand-winds, drilled lugs, has a mini 24-hour dial. The Seiko 5 Sports line seems to be the sweet spot this year, I have another on my wrist right now that's become a personal favorite, the SRPB31.









https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-ssa301.html


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Psst..&#8230;&#8230; He's like the guy in the Café.
> 
> This dude lives here, this "act" is his real hobby.
> 
> ...


You two need to knock it off, it's getting old fast.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

ki6h said:


> Seiko Sports 5 SSA301 for $127. Another amazing Seiko 4r37 deal, this blue field watch hacks & hand-winds, has a mini 24-hour dial. The Seiko 5 Sports line seems to be the sweet spot this year, I have another on my wrist right now that's become a personal favorite, the SRPB31.
> 
> View attachment 13250407
> 
> ...


Didn't know these models had drilled lugs. Very cool. Wish I could get over the 24hr dial.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Bargain, not a deal. One of these DW03 quartz diver models is now at Sierra Trading Post for $100. Did anybody pick one up? How do you like it?
> 
> According to the manual, you press the "smart crown" and the seconds hand moves to show the tide information.
> 
> ...


The sweep of the seconds hand is very reminiscent of the electric/electronic watches of the 1960s and '70s. I'm curious as to what Swiss movement these are using.


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> The sweep of the seconds hand is very reminiscent of the electric/electronic watches of the 1960s and '70s. I'm curious as to what Swiss movement these are using.


Might be the same ISA found in Maratac quartz pilots. It beats 4x per second. Can't find info on it at the moment, but that's all that I can think of.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Bargain, not a deal. One of these DW03 quartz diver models is now at Sierra Trading Post for $100. Did anybody pick one up? How do you like it?
> 
> According to the manual, you press the "smart crown" and the seconds hand moves to show the tide information.
> 
> ...





ManOnTime said:


> The sweep of the seconds hand is very reminiscent of the electric/electronic watches of the 1960s and '70s. I'm curious as to what Swiss movement these are using.


Hey guys I'm the one that originally posted the watch, and I also happen to have purchased one when I posted the deal.

The version I got was the blue bezel on stainless steel case with nylon strap in the 2-piece NATO style. Overall I'm really happy with it, especially for the price!

*What I like:*

It feels very solid. It's heavy but not obnoxiously so. The brushed case finish is nice and has already resisted a couple of potential dings. The nylon strap with the brushed steel clasp is also very heavy-duty feeling and thick. The clasp is nicely branded with the electric logo.

The bezel is ridiculously solid at this price. It borders on being a little too stiff, but there is no play whatsoever. It clicks satisfyingly into place and absolutely does not wiggle from its position.

The movement is great too. The sweep is 3 ticks per second, which does make it feel very retro. It's not a smooth sweep like an automatic or Precisionist movement, but the tick-tick-tick each second is very cool to look at. I think in my research I saw it's a Ronda movement but now I can't find my source for that so who knows.

The tide chart is very cool and functional too. You simply press the crown in once and the seconds hand sweeps into position to ler you know what the sea is doing, hangs out for a few seconds, then sweeps back into place to continue keeping time. It's easy to set if you can remember to set it at high or low tide (since you just have to make the seconds hand vertical at 12 or 6).

Warranty is also nice. Lifetime warranty on case and movement, 5 year warranty on "craftsmanship" and 2 year warranty on batteries. Idk what a 5 year craftsmanship warranty means versus the lifetime case and movement warranty but whatever. 5 years warranty seems decent to me.

Customer service is also great. I emailed them and received a response within 24 hours. They'd probably be happy to answer any further questions. Reason for my contacting them will be detailed shortly...

*What I don't like:*

Lume is super weak. Didn't expect it to be seiko-bright but it's barely china-knockoff bright.

Doesn't use standard spring bars. It's very annoying to unscrew the bespoke strap bars and change straps. I emailed the company about it and they suggested that it's "a two man job" to unscrew the bars which seems ridiculous to me.

PVD black coating is suspect. Though my watch is stainless steel, the caseback itself is black PVD coated. Not sure if this is representative of what the coating on all-black versions is like, but it's very dull.

And... that's about it! Overall super happy with this unique beater for the $90 I got it for!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Glycines on ToM. Close to all-time low prices + 10% cash back from TopCashBack.

$567 after cash back.









$360 after cash back.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Glycine GL0117 (read off the back) automatic chronograph at tjx-com for *$800*. $1395 at Jomashop. I was able to add to cart.

Domed A/R sapphire crystal, screwdown exhibition caseback, 42mm, 50m WR per the Glycine product page here.

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...-Chrono-Combat-Leather-Strap-Watch/1000380841


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> Glycine GL0117 (read off the back) automatic chronograph at tjx-com for *$800*. $1395 at Jomashop. I was able to add to cart.
> 
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...-Chrono-Combat-Leather-Strap-Watch/1000380841


$800 + 5-10% tax depending on your state = $840-880

$850 at ToM + $10 shipping - 10% cash back = $775


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Tissot Bridgeport Powermatic 80 is $249 with coupon code "FDTI50" at jomashop:

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-wat...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ

Regular joma price $299. $400 on ebay. $375 on Certified Watch Store and at Nordstrom rack.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

RyanD said:


> $800 + 5-10% tax depending on your state = $840-880
> 
> $850 at ToM + $10 shipping - 10% cash back = $775


Sales taxes also at ToM for some. And if you have a tjmaxx card you get $10 of tjmaxx bucks for every $200.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> Sales taxes also at ToM for some. And if you have a tjmaxx card you get $10 of tjmaxx bucks for every $200.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Did not know about the tjmaxx card. Plus, easy returns to TJMaxx -- sounds easy, anyhow (haven't tried it). Hopefully tjx-com has improved their inventory control from back when some online orders on hot items were left unfulfilled.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko Automatic Diver's 200M Stainless Steel Watch SRP315K1 - Black and Orange, 4R36 movement, 42mm x 13mm, *$213*. Ebay: $350. Amazon: $371. List: $495 (per Jomashop). I've not bought from them before, but they seem to get around.
> 
> https://www.eglobalcentral.com/seik...ss-steel-watch-srp315k1-black-and-orange.html
> 
> ...


Quoted deal is now OOS, but Vin Watches (which appears to be in Singapore) has a price of *$187.43* for this SRP315 orange monster. eBay: $299. List: $495.

UPDATE: now OOS.

https://vinwatches.com/product/seiko-monster-automatic-divers-srp315-srp315k1-srp315k-mens-watch/


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

Alpina Men's 'HOROLOGICAL' Quartz Stainless Steel and Leather Smart Watch, Color:Brown (Model: AL-285NS5AQ6) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01L92IGKS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_obDmBb3NY70JA

3 left, camel says it's the lowest been.n









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Quoted deal is now OOS, but Vin Watches (which appears to be in Singapore) has a price of *$187.43* for this SRP315 orange monster. eBay: $299. List: $495.
> 
> https://vinwatches.com/product/seiko-monster-automatic-divers-srp315-srp315k1-srp315k-mens-watch/


This is magically coming to $260 when i go to checkout, even with free shipping


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

kyfra said:


> Not a Deal (or maybe a deal)
> I keep coming back to this Meccaniche Veneziane model for $414 at TOM (like the red and blue versions too). Anyone know anything about these? I've found done talk about other models of theirs but not these.


There's another topic on this watch during it's Kickstarter: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/feedback-request-kickstarter-project-4451154.html
(including talk of the company never quite saying what the base movement is that they modify and install in Switzerland).

You can also go to the company's site which doesn't say anything much about the movement other than "MV135"... https://www.meccanicheveneziane.it/collections/redentore/products/redentore-smeraldo


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I couldn't resist snagging this one...

From Ashford's clearance, Certina DS-2 Precidrive chronograph, $253 after 'EXTRA20' coupon and Lemoney Turbo rebate. (It would be $3 more via Be Frugal.)

Hits my never-quite-satisfied red-and-black craving, and a thermo-compensated, high-accuracy quartz.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...C024-447-17-051-33.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=3


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

guyinwatch said:


> This is magically coming to $260 when i go to checkout, even with free shipping
> 
> View attachment 13251707


Is the $260 maybe a local currency as it does not have USD in front of it.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

guyinwatch said:


> This is magically coming to $260 when i go to checkout, even with free shipping
> 
> View attachment 13251707


Is the $260 maybe a local currency as it does not have USD in front of it.

Could be AUD with a transaction fee???


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

It's Singapore Dollar


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

1afc said:


> Is the $260 maybe a local currency as it does not have USD in front of it.
> 
> Could be AUD with a transaction fee???


Yeah I'm also wondering, thought maybe it was $260 CAD but I have no idea. Might order and take the gamble...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Update: just bought the monster from vinwatches. Can confirm it is $260 Singapore dollars, so roughly 180-190 USD, great price. We'll see if it arrives lol... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Quoted deal is now OOS, but Vin Watches (which appears to be in Singapore) has a price of *$187.43* for this SRP315 orange monster. eBay: $299. List: $495.
> 
> https://vinwatches.com/product/seiko-monster-automatic-divers-srp315-srp315k1-srp315k-mens-watch/


I bought the bracelet model a few month back for less than $20 more. Arrived in good time from SG to Sydney, but not EMS fast.


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

Dupe.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

batmansk6 said:


> Sales taxes also at ToM for some. And if you have a tjmaxx card you get $10 of tjmaxx bucks for every $200.


True. You'll also be waiting 4 weeks for ToM. I'd wait for $100, but it depends on your situation which one is better.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Modest deal. G-Shock ana-digi dual sensor (compass & therm.) with *auto neon illuminator*, model GA1000-1A, 52mm x 16mm, *$120*. Next eBay price: $140. $150 at Jomashop. List: $250.

The negative LCD displays "suck" per yankeexpress, but he also posted the cool neon-illuminated lume shot, below (photo source here).

Casio product page here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...on-Twin-Sensor-Black-52mm-Watch-/302692973578


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

Fossil has some of its straps on sale for $8
https://www.fossil.com/us/en/search.strap.orderBy3.html

The best way to navigate the site is by searching for the size and do a low-high price sort.

I have a couple silicone, and besides the flimsy buckle, they aren't bad. Much better than the no-names you would get on ebay.
Heres an obligatory picture:


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Modest deal. G-Shock ana-digi dual sensor (compass & therm.) with *auto neon illuminator*, model GA1000-1A, 52mm x 16mm, *$120*. Next eBay price: $140. $150 at Jomashop. List: $250.
> 
> The negative LCD displays "suck" per yankeexpress, but he also posted the cool neon-illuminated lume shot, below (photo source here).
> 
> ...


I owned the grey own for a while, bought it at $150 from the local Von Maur. It's one of the less functional G Shocks you'll find at that price range, but it looks kinda cool. Honestly, if I still wanted one $120 wouldn't be bad, but I'd hit watchrecon instead.


----------



## edvardas.t (Jan 2, 2018)

*EU deal*

A number of Grovanas on sale now on amazon.de or amazon.co.uk.

Perfect GMT model (1632.1572) with sapphire, Swiss Ronda 515, 44mm diameter for just $86 (Amazon Prime members gets free delivery).
Not bad for Swiss Made GMT. Next best price on ebay is $118.
/amzn.eu/guG3ZuX/
/sorry, can't post images and links yet/


----------



## oldrock427 (Feb 20, 2018)

Drewdoog said:


> Fossil has some of its straps on sale for $8
> https://www.fossil.com/us/en/search.strap.orderBy3.html


Thanks - Picked up an $8 croc (leather) strap!


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

My instagram is showing 20 percent off of Spinnaker watches with the code FB20. I really like their hull automatic (Code should bring the price to 200 bucks).

https://www.spinnaker-watches.com/


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

john_s said:


> My instagram is showing 20 percent off of Spinnaker watches with the code FB20. I really like their hull automatic (Code should bring the price to 200 bucks).
> 
> https://www.spinnaker-watches.com/
> 
> View attachment 13253777


There's a funky colored hull Auto on touchofmodern for $80. There was also a white one before but looks like it's sold out now

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...8-9b77-e3c777992571/hull-automatic-sp-5020-05

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

There's a funky colored hull Auto on touchofmodern for $80. There was also a white one before but looks like it's sold out now

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...8-9b77-e3c777992571/hull-automatic-sp-5020-05

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

I snagged one of the white ones while they were still in stock. Figured couldn't go wrong for $80 with a NH35 and saved plenty to replace the silicone strap it comes with. Think it will make a good summer/vacation watch.


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

guyinwatch said:


> This is magically coming to $260 when i go to checkout, even with free shipping


I magically got this for $187.43 earlier today. Thanks


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

guyinwatch said:


> I magically got this for $187.43 earlier today. Thanks


It sold out fast too (unsurprisingly). Now I just gotta find a good strap for it...

Thanks again Boston Charlie, yet another purchase from a deal you posted. You're killing my wallet haha

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*5 Left in Stock*

*StarKing BM0990* quartz chronograph (Piaget Polo Chronograph homage) BLACK - *$15.99* ($17.99 - $2 instant coupon)
41mm x 10mm stainless steel case, Japanese quartz chronograph movement (works on central second hand), hardened mineral crystal, 30M WR - SPECIAL PRICE on Black Dial Version


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

*Kinda sorta but not really a deal*

Ebates currently has 10% cash back when you buy from Rakuten Global Market. It is typically 2-4%.

https://www.ebates.com/globalrakuten.com?query=rakut&position=2&type=suggest&store=14034

Not to be confused with Rakuten.com, which is still running 15% off sitewide with code SAVE15. Plus 2% back from Ebates.

https://www.ebates.com/rakuten.com


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> *Kinda sorta but not really a deal*
> 
> Ebates currently has 10% cash back when you buy from Rakuten Global Market. It is typically 2-4%.
> 
> ...


Also just noticed that Ebates has 20% cash back from Macy's.

https://www.ebates.com/macys.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Seiko SKX013K* 36mm Automatic Black Rubber Self Wind Diving Watch - *$165.59 
($183.99 - $18.40 using Promo Code "CANDY10")* Promo code works sitewide!
36mm mid-size stainless steel case, 7S26 automatic movement, ISO Diver's 200M, rubber dive strap, Lumibrite hands and dial

Also: *Seiko SKX009 *42mm Pepsi ISO Diver's watch -* $169.19 ($187.99-$18.80)*


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Orient USA is having a sitewide 50% off sale, no exceptions. They did raise their prices, but this does bring the Mako USA II down to $225. Definitely the lowest I've seen it. Use code VIP50.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## zippotone (Oct 7, 2016)

Hell of a deal! If only they sold to non US addresses...


justin86 said:


> Orient USA is having a sitewide 50% off sale, no exceptions. They did raise their prices, but this does bring the Mako USA II down to $225. Definitely the lowest I've seen it. Use code VIP50.
> 
> View attachment 13254791
> 
> ...


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

zippotone said:


> Hell of a deal! If only they sold to non US addresses...


*US and Canada


----------



## Solace (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm not sure if I've seen it be posted, and not so much of a bargain as a sale, but here you go:










Edit: Code is 125SUN18

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop has today a treat for our divers









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohrkrepierer (Oct 6, 2017)

You people are going to make me go bankrupt. Why did I fond this thread?!


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Solace said:


> I'm not sure if I've seen it be posted, and not so much of a bargain as a sale, but here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just tested it at Christopherward.sg and it says not valid. Why ? Region locked ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Rohrkrepierer said:


> You people are going to make me go bankrupt. Why did I fond this thread?!


nana net krepieren hier  because we are Masochist and like others to join us

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

MrMajestyk said:


> Just tested it at Christopherward.sg and it says not valid. Why ? Region locked ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the US code. The UK version is 100SUN18. So it wouldn't surprise me if .sg might have a different code altogether.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

MrMajestyk said:


> Just tested it at Christopherward.sg and it says not valid. Why ? Region locked ?


That promo code is specific to their US market website. All of their similar promotions are tied to a market but there's likely a similar one for the *.sg site, you may find them on their forum.


----------



## Rohrkrepierer (Oct 6, 2017)

MrMajestyk said:


> nana net krepieren hier  because we are Masochist and like others to join us
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I already got myself a Sinn UX this month, I can't go overboad. This is the last thread I should've stumbled across...


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

guyinwatch said:


> guyinwatch said:
> 
> 
> > This is magically coming to $260 when i go to checkout, even with free shipping 😞
> ...


 Money refunded on the orange monster.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

20% off some Stowa watches.

https://www.stowa.de/en/Flieger+Klassik+36+logo+handwinding+special+offer.htm

From the sale:" These watches were built during the last 2-3 months and shown only on two exhibitions. Condition as new or with slightest micro scratches. New leather straps. Full 2-year warranty!"

They claim to have only one of each model for this sale.

Pro-tip: Make sure you're not logged in when you visit the site and you'll get prompted with a $10 voucher offer if you provide a new email.

Examples:
Prodiver - 887euro
Marine Klassik 40 - 544euro
too many models to list, and I'm sure some will sell out as I type. Good luck!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

MrMajestyk said:


> Massdrop has today a treat for our divers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dig the Citizen NH8380, but I have been schooled that it's not a diver but rather a sport watch. Due to its sub-200m WR (req. for diving) and the lack of a screw-down crown. FWIW, it is available at DutyFreeIsland for $122 incl. free shipping. *46.2mm* x 12.6mm.

http://www.dutyfreeislandshop.com/citizen-nh8380-15e-nh8380-15eb-automatic-100m-black-watch


----------



## yourok72 (Jul 14, 2015)

New Alpina sale at Gemnation. Nothing irregular though((


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

New eBay code. 20% off $25 or more, max discount of $50. Select sellers only. Code: PARTYINUSA

https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0627/63406.html?_trkparms=&clkid=4908503578140461960

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

batmansk6 said:


> New eBay code. 20% off $25 or more, max discount of $50. Select sellers only. Code: PARTYINUSA
> 
> https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0627/63406.html?_trkparms=&clkid=4908503578140461960


This mini-rant is not about the post or the poster, I really appreciate knowing this info. My observation is about eBay doing this for selected sellers only. The amount of time spent trying to figure out if these sellers have any watches I am interested in would exceed the savings IMHO.

Thanks again for posting the link.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

ToM has a bunch of Edox on sale.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/12-hour-special-edox

For instance, this Grand Ocean Auto is $1,149.00 (normally $2,885.00)


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> This mini-rant is not about the post or the poster, I really appreciate knowing this info. My observation is about eBay doing this for selected sellers only. The amount of time spent trying to figure out if these sellers have any watches I am interested in would exceed the savings IMHO.
> 
> Thanks again for posting the link.


Haha that's why I post the code and not a specific deal. It's very annoying trying to find a deal.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> This mini-rant is not about the post or the poster, I really appreciate knowing this info. My observation is about eBay doing this for selected sellers only. The amount of time spent trying to figure out if these sellers have any watches I am interested in would exceed the savings IMHO.
> 
> Thanks again for posting the link.


This should be a link to all the men's watch offerings under the deal.

TheWatchOutlet is a reliable source for deals, and they're in there.

Also, here is eBay's link to a search bar for just sale items. (Using the search bar for the above page yields results from the whole site for me.)


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

guyinwatch said:


> Money refunded on the orange monster.


Nooooooo mine was refunded too. No idea why  man that actually sucks so much. I messaged them so I'll see what they say...

On that note, does anyone know of any other monster deals?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

10% eBay Bucks when you purchase through the app, 8% through the website. No minimum spend, maximum $100 eBay Bucks earned per transaction. Like most eBay offers, it may be targeted. Here's a link to the details with an activation link if you don't see the slider on the eBay homepage: https://pages.ebay.com/rewards/2018/0627high.html?_trkparms=&clkid=4909986008360738926


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Sussa said:


> 10% eBay Bucks when you purchase through the app, 8% through the website. No minimum spend, maximum $100 eBay Bucks earned per transaction. Like most eBay offers, it may be targeted. Here's a link to the details with an activation link if you don't see the slider on the eBay homepage: https://pages.ebay.com/rewards/2018/0627high.html?_trkparms=&clkid=4909986008360738926


Oh eBay and your inconsistencies.....my targeted offer is 8% in the app and 6% online, lulz.


----------



## maxfreakout (May 11, 2018)

john_s said:


> My instagram is showing 20 percent off of Spinnaker watches with the code FB20. I really like their hull automatic (Code should bring the price to 200 bucks).
> 
> https://www.spinnaker-watches.com/
> 
> View attachment 13253777


Code "HONEY30" gives 30% - found it at then end of an old thread, tried it in early checkout and still works!?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Are they all sold out?


maxfreakout said:


> Code "HONEY30" gives 30% - found it at then end of an old thread, tried it in early checkout and still works!?


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

TheJohnP said:


> ToM has a bunch of Edox on sale.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/12-hour-special-edox
> 
> ...


Edox makes some great quartz watches. I see some smoking deals.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> Oh eBay and your inconsistencies.....my targeted offer is 8% in the app and 6% online, lulz.


Hey, me too! eBastards.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

guyinwatch said:


> Money refunded on the orange monster.





AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Nooooooo mine was refunded too. No idea why  man that actually sucks so much. I messaged them so I'll see what they say...
> 
> On that note, does anyone know of any other monster deals?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Sorry about that, guys. Somehow a deal denied is worse than no deal at all.

Looking for another monster deal, I found that WatchStation has *25% off of their sale watches* (with code *FIREWORKS*, ending midnight 7/4), which include some Zodiacs. This screengrab shows the sale prices before the discount. I confirmed that the code drops the Super Sea Wolf 53 to $486. Disclaimer: I've never done business with WatchStation.

http://www.watchstation.com/en_US/s...tCategoryId=425086&parent_category_rn=425587#









The best monster deal substitute I found was something I thought I'd already posted. If I did, I can't find it now. So:

Seiko SRP583, *$252* from Singaporean seller chronograph-divers. eBay: $310. More info and photos at Jomashop, where it's OOS.

https://www.chronograph-divers.com/seiko-srp583k1


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

JakeJD said:


> Hey, me too! eBastards.


All I got was a bag full of rocks.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

They aren't monsters, but eGlobalCentral has some good prices on a few Seiko baby tuna divers. Note that the non-J models on eBay are probably lower.

SRPA81J1, *$363*; eBay: $460:
https://www.eglobalcentral.com/seiko-baby-tuna-prospex-divers-automatic-mens-watch-srpa81j1.html










SRPA79J1, *$374*; eBay: $404:
https://www.eglobalcentral.com/seik...vers-japan-made-200m-mens-watch-srpa79j1.html










SRPA82J1, *$370*; eBay: $396:
https://www.eglobalcentral.com/seik...vers-japan-made-200m-mens-watch-srpa82j1.html










UPDATE: SRP641*K1* baby tuna, *$284*; eBay: $399:
https://www.chronograph-divers.com/seiko-prospex-monster-baby-tuna-watch-srp641k1-srp641/


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

BostonCharlie said:


> All I got was a bag full of rocks.


Redeemable site-wide, or only with certain sellers?


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

So, not a deal... but _almost_ a deal.

For a 'limited time' this morning, I thought I might have stumbled across a glitch in the Matrix. While combing through random watches on Jomamashop, I found what appeared to be an interesting offer on a Seiko JDM FFF: Either pay $164.99 up front, _or_... pay three interest-free payments of $15. Wait, what?



















Unfortunately, when I went to check out, the terms had suddenly (but not surprisingly) changed. But for a brief minute there, I almost bought All the Watches.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Sorry about that, guys. Somehow a deal denied is worse than no deal at all.
> 
> Looking for another monster deal, I found that WatchStation has *25% off of their sale watches* (with code *FIREWORKS*, ending midnight 7/4), which include some Zodiacs. This screengrab shows the sale prices before the discount. I confirmed that the code drops the Super Sea Wolf 53 to $486. Disclaimer: I've never done business with WatchStation.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm. It's tempting. Not as cool as the orange but man I really want a monster. Is chrono-divers reputable? 
Also are there coupon codes for it?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Hmmmmm. It's tempting. Not as cool as the orange but man I really want a monster. Is chrono-divers reputable?
> Also are there coupon codes for it?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I bought my Samurai from them and was pleased. I don't know of any coupons, but their listings do have a "Send us your price" button, which sounds like a Make Offer opportunity.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> I bought my Samurai from them and was pleased. I don't know of any coupons, but their listings do have a "Send us your price" button, which sounds like a Make Offer opportunity.


Okay good to know, and yeah if I want to offer a price they want a competitor price with a link lol. So guess that ain't happening... Might just buy it and slightly hate myself for spending the $100+ from the other deal. Oh well

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> This mini-rant is not about the post or the poster, I really appreciate knowing this info. My observation is about eBay doing this for selected sellers only. The amount of time spent trying to figure out if these sellers have any watches I am interested in would exceed the savings IMHO.
> 
> Thanks again for posting the link.


I just recently started paying attention to eBay coupons and am striking out so far. Used the Father's Day one to buy a new lens. Seller didn't actually have the lens anymore and I lost the coupon. Called to complain, got a credit for the amount of the coupon. Bought a pair of sunglasses with the credit. Just got them and they were not the ones advertised. 
Got excited when I saw another 20% off in the app, hoping to buy that same lens and there's no photo vendors in the list of sellers. 
Quickly giving up on eBay. Might save me some money.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I just recently started paying attention to eBay coupons and am striking out so far. Used the Father's Day one to buy a new lens. Seller didn't actually have the lens anymore and I lost the coupon. Called to complain, got a credit for the amount of the coupon. Bought a pair of sunglasses with the credit. Just got them and they were not the ones advertised.
> Got excited when I saw another 20% off in the app, hoping to buy that same lens and there's no photo vendors in the list of sellers.
> Quickly giving up on eBay. Might save me some money.


I wouldn't give up on them so easy. They do have a lot of restricted and targeted sales but from time to time they also have sitewide 10-20% of coupons. I have gotten some great deals when able to combine those with a low price seller offering, better than any prices I've seen anywhere else, depends on the watch.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

PetWatch said:


> I wouldn't give up on them so easy. They do have a lot of restricted and targeted sales but from time to time they also have sitewide 10-20% of coupons. I have gotten some great deals when able to combine those with a low price seller offering, better than any prices I've seen anywhere else, depends on the watch.


Thanks. I've stopped buying watches. Selling them and pumping the money back into photography. Much more slippery slope, but my wife can see and appreciate the fruits of my camera hobby, so flies under the radar just a tad easier. . .


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Citizen Eco-Drive Men's AW1410-08E Military, 44mm, on Ebay $79.99 (lowest price I'm aware of) from offialwatchdeals 99.6% positive feedback.

*MANUFACTURER'S REFURBISHED WITH TWO YEAR U.S. WARRANTY*
(Sometimes they are flawless, sometimes it may have a slight blemish or light scratch.)

"This is a manufacturer's refurbished Citizen watch. It has never been worn, fully functional and in great shape. Each watch comes with a white box; the one pictured above. It will NOT come in a Citizen box. Each purchase comes with a two-year warranty from Officialwatchdeals for U.S. buyers only."


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Okay good to know, and yeah if I want to offer a price they want a competitor price with a link lol. So guess that ain't happening... Might just buy it and slightly hate myself for spending the $100+ from the other deal. Oh well
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


This model does have the bracelet, where the other was on rubber. Here is a side-by-side WUS review of this and a few similar models. I think I saw some compass-marked bezel models that otherwise resembled a monster for under $200.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/4-new-prospexes-reviewed-srp581-srp583-srp579-sun023-1086264.html


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> This model does have the bracelet, where the other was on rubber. Here is a side-by-side WUS review of this and a few similar models. I think I saw some compass-marked bezel models that otherwise resembled a monster for under $200.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/4-new-prospexes-reviewed-srp581-srp583-srp579-sun023-1086264.html


Lol I ended up just saying to heck with it and bought the srp583. REALLY wish I could have the orange srp315 or even the srp581 but oh well, maybe now I can finally own a monster. I'll probably take the bracelet off and fit it to a Citizen BN0150-28e that's also being shipped haha.

*Cries in a corner with an empty wallet*

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Lol I ended up just saying to heck with it and bought the srp583. REALLY wish I could have the orange srp315 or even the srp581 but oh well, maybe now I can finally own a monster. I'll probably take the bracelet off and fit it to a Citizen BN0150-28e that's also being shipped haha.
> 
> *Cries in a corner with an empty wallet*
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Cool -- I bet you'll love it.

I found that monster-ish compass-bezeled automatic. It isn't Prospex, but it does have the *4R35* movement, 47mm x 14mm, *100m WR*, exhibition caseback (per Jomashop, where it's OOS; Long Island also says it's 4R35). Model SRP445. Some sites say it is a 5, but Jomashop says it's from Seiko's _Superior_ line, which makes more sense to me.

It is easy to find under $200 by just googling around, but Overstock on eBay -- which is participating in the PARTYINUSA 20% discount event -- has it for $197 - $39 = *$158* (did not confirm). It might include sales tax, though:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens-SRP445-Silver-Stainless-Steel-Automatic-Watch/302764668469

Another option is Creation, where it's *$169*:
Seiko Superior Automatic SRP445 SRP445K1 SRP445K Men's Watch

Photo from Jomashop, where it's OOS:


----------



## sevunts (Sep 2, 2017)

PetWatch said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive Men's AW1410-08E Military, 44mm, on Ebay $79.99 (lowest price I'm aware of) from offialwatchdeals 99.6% positive feedback.
> 
> *MANUFACTURER'S REFURBISHED WITH TWO YEAR U.S. WARRANTY*
> (Sometimes they are flawless, sometimes it may have a slight blemish or light scratch.)
> ...


And Its $75 for the green version.


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Rohrkrepierer said:


> You people are going to make me go bankrupt. Why did I fond this thread?!


Because it's not how much you spend,
it's how much you save that counts.


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

Just bought a used quartz Grand Seiko and got a sweet $60 back in eBay bucks. Not too shabby.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Ashford JeanRichard Aeroscope Chronograph deal via DealNews. Code *AFFJNR950* (exp. 5/23) drops this 44mm x 13mm automatic chronograph (Ti case) to *$950* (tested). List: $5,600. Model: 60650-21-004-002.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/60650-21-004-002.pid


Another JeanRichard Chronograph deal via DealNews. Code *AFFAERO889* (exp. 7/2) drops this titanium JR to *$889* (tested). List: $4900. Model: 60650-21G211-FK6A

https://www.ashford.com/us/60650-21G211-FK6A.pid


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Cool -- I bet you'll love it.
> 
> I found that monster-ish compass-bezeled automatic. It isn't Prospex, but it does have the *4R35* movement, 47mm x 14mm, *100m WR*, exhibition caseback (per Jomashop, where it's OOS; Long Island also says it's 4R35). Model SRP445. Some sites say it is a 5, but Jomashop says it's from Seiko's _Superior_ line, which makes more sense to me.
> 
> ...


If a person is desperate to make it look like a proper Monster they could always pop on a SS Diver Bezel for a SRP309/SKX781 from the bay for $50ish bucks. I gave my SRP315 a SS bezel and crown to get away from the PVD coated bezel and crown. Money well spent imo.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Speaking of the Orient Sale, the Bambino Small Seconds with the champagne dial is *$165* with coupon *VIP50*. If you're looking for an affordable small-seconds dress watch, it's hard to beat. $330 retail, $209 on eBay, sold out on Amazon. Black dial and other versions can be found for similar prices (approx $150-160) if you shop around, but the champagne dial version is harder to find and generally more expensive. Cheapest I see is the eBay price.

Bambino Small Seconds


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

Geckota Racing Chrono V04

I can't vouch for this site, but $90 and free shipping seems like a steal if legit.

https://agoraselects.com/products/geckota-racing-chrono-v04?variant=7242731388956










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Thanks. I've stopped buying watches. Selling them and pumping the money back into photography. Much more slippery slope, but my wife can see and appreciate the fruits of my camera hobby, so flies under the radar just a tad easier. . .


You know - as the saying goes, "Happy wife, don't get murdered in your sleep in the middle of the night with a kitchen knife." Or something like that.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

recapt said:


> Geckota Racing Chrono V04
> 
> I can't vouch for this site, but $90 and free shipping seems like a steal if legit.
> 
> ...


At $400 on watchgecko and around $200 or so during black Friday, $90 can't possibly be legit. I'd love to be proven otherwise. Thanks for the link.


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

househalfman said:


> At $400 on watchgecko and around $200 or so during black Friday, $90 can't possibly be legit. I'd love to be proven otherwise. Thanks for the link.


Right after I posted this I pulled the trigger on it. What the hell. Even got another 15% off by entering in my email address and 'spinning the discount wheel'. Came to $76.46 total... We'll see what happens!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

recapt said:


> Right after I posted this I pulled the trigger on it. What the hell. Even got another 15% off by entering in my email address and 'spinning the discount wheel'. Came to $76.46 total... We'll see what happens!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Summer5 and Summer10 also work as discount codes haha. Debating on buying this now even though I just bought a monster like four hours ago  Man I have a serious addiction.

Debating on getting this and returning a Timex fly-back chronograph that I bought a couple weeks ago for like $70...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

I spun the and got 5% off (summer 5)but they had sold 11 watches so $85 shipped isn’t bad. Hope this is legit . Seems like the site is Texas based and I’m in Houston so we shall see. Thanks for the heads up. 
I should have copied the posed code lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

househalfman said:


> At $400 on watchgecko and around $200 or so during black Friday, $90 can't possibly be legit. I'd love to be proven otherwise. Thanks for the link.


Yeah, geckota watches are nice. It's not unwise to be a little cautious about the deal. But the site does seem more or less legit, though its range of brands is definitely lacking...

I'm a little comforted by the fact that there's a counter for how many people have purchased the watch. The number was 4 shortly after the deal was posted. Now it's saying 15 purchases. Seems reasonable in terms how how fast they're selling.

I went in for it because why the hell not, and there's a little blurb as well about "someone from ____ just started purchasing this!" Lo and behold, the location of my ISP popped up as the latest purchaser. when I started the checkout process.

Not sure what any of this means, but it makes me think that they're at least keeping track of order numbers and stock. However, it also states "limited supply less than 15 items" so if I'm the 16th, we'll see how it goes...

EDIT: my spin-the-wheel code was "SUMMER10GO" if that helps anyone.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

And it's gone. Wallet is safe (mostly)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tampawatchguy (Jun 27, 2018)

recapt said:


> Geckota Racing Chrono V04
> 
> I can't vouch for this site, but $90 and free shipping seems like a steal if legit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Link is dead now.

The rest of the watches are the typical ones you'd find on Ali, Gearbest, etc.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

flypanam said:


> Yeah, geckota watches are nice. I'm a little comforted by the fact that there's a counter for how many people have purchased the watch. The number was 4 shortly after the deal was posted. Now it's saying 15 purchases. I went in for it because why the hell not, and there's a little blurb as well about "someone from ____ just started purchasing this!" Lo and behold, the location of my ISP popped up as the latest purchaser. Not sure what any of this means, but it makes me think that they're at least keeping track of order numbers and stock. However, it also states "limited supply less than 15 items" so if I'm the 16th, we'll see how it goes...


I noticed my city and state posted as purchased but that picture isn't me. Funny. Did get a email saying order confirmed. Who knows?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sh333 (Mar 17, 2018)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Summer5 and Summer10 also work as discount codes haha. Debating on buying this now even though I just bought a monster like four hours ago  Man I have a serious addiction.
> 
> Debating on getting this and returning a Timex fly-back chronograph that I bought a couple weeks ago for like $70...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I spun and only got 10% off so I used the same code as showed up in RECAPT's invoice and got the 15% off


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

recapt said:


> Geckota Racing Chrono V04
> 
> I can't vouch for this site, but $90 and free shipping seems like a steal if legit.
> 
> ...


Excellent find! Watch has received great reviews, looks awesome, cheapest I've seen this watch is for $200 but that's the starting bid on eBay... hell of a deal. I also got 15% off and my total came to $76.46!


----------



## sh333 (Mar 17, 2018)

It does seem to be this version with black strap they are selling:

https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-c-01-racing-chrono-watch-version-4.php#product-tabs=2

despite the prominent pictures of the V1 on a brown strap.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

crysman2000 said:


> Excellent find! Watch has received great reviews, looks awesome, cheapest I've seen this watch is for $200 but that's the starting bid on eBay... hell of a deal. I also got 15% off and my total came to $76.46!


I just noticed the version VO4 is white dial with blue sub dials . The picture shows version 1 which is black / black. Interesting?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## image (Feb 20, 2006)

jlow28 said:


> I just noticed the version VO4 is white dial with blue sub dials . The picture shows version 1 which is black / black. Interesting?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I believe the pictures showed 3 variants of the watch - black, gun metal with orange tachymeter print, and the white with blue sub dials. The description said that it was the white with blue sub dials.


----------



## image (Feb 20, 2006)

Oops. Duplicate post.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

jlow28 said:


> I noticed my city and state posted as purchased but that picture isn't me. Funny. Did get a email saying order confirmed. Who knows?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I found it hilarious because I refreshed a few times and none of the pictures were me. Just generic webcam pics of youngish women. Do people think these women are really buying the watches?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

It looks like the Orient Ray II is now down to $139.99 on Amazon, its lowest price ever.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AK5TQXG/

...and don't forget your 3.5% cash back from either BeFrugal or EBates. If you have an Amazon credit card, you also get 5% back in store credit. Not too shabby!


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

image said:


> I believe the pictures showed 3 variants of the watch - black, gun metal with orange tachymeter print, and the white with blue sub dials. The description said that it was the white with blue sub dials.


Yeah, I'm not totally sure which colorway they will be sending. Adds to the drama (and potential shadiness) of this whole deal, I guess. Maybe if we all get random versions we can swap for the one we really wanted? Ha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

If it didn't have such a tiny crown this watch would be almost perfect. I sold mine off for just that reason. For those that snag this deal and have not had a Ray before just be prepared for that crown. It reminds me of the crown on my old Citizen BN-0000-04H



Mr. James Duffy said:


> It looks like the Orient Ray II is now down to $139.99 on Amazon, its lowest price ever.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AK5TQXG/
> 
> ...and don't forget your 3.5% cash back from either BeFrugal or EBates. If you have an Amazon credit card, you also get 5% back in store credit. Not too shabby!
> ...


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Not a deal.

Just got a refund notification for the Geckota. Either I was too late for the deal (being #15 or 16) or they realized their pricing error. If anyone who ordered before me can chime in if your order went through, I'm curious.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Extra 20% off at ToM. Most watches do not qualify, but it does work on the Edox and Mondaine sales. There is also still 10% cash back at TopCashBack, but only for 2 more days.

I used my ToM credit on the Edox limited edition. It looks like that one is sold out on every other site.


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

flypanam said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> Just got a refund notification for the Geckota. Either I was too late for the deal (being #15 or 16) or they realized their pricing error. If anyone who ordered before me can chime in if your order went through, I'm curious.


I just got a cancellation as well, and I was the one who posted it here so I must have found it too late. Damn. Hope some of us wind up getting it. Post pics if so!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Farhat (May 27, 2017)

recapt said:


> I just got a cancellation as well, and I was the one who posted it here so I must have found it too late. Damn. Hope some of us wind up getting it. Post pics if so!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Website looks dodgy lol I have a feeling it's a general test store website for knowing what products are hot to create their target demographic.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

Massdrop offerings this morning:
https://www.massdrop.com/watches/drops/newest


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop's Mako answer to Amazon's Ray


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

PeekPoke said:


> Massdrop offerings this morning:
> https://www.massdrop.com/watches/drops/newest


Oopsi you beat me


----------



## image (Feb 20, 2006)

recapt said:


> I just got a cancellation as well, and I was the one who posted it here so I must have found it too late. Damn. Hope some of us wind up getting it. Post pics if so!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got the cancellation/refund email this morning as well.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

RyanD said:


> Extra 20% off at ToM. Most watches do not qualify, but it does work on the Edox and Mondaine sales. There is also still 10% cash back at TopCashBack, but only for 2 more days.
> 
> I used my ToM credit on the Edox limited edition. It looks like that one is sold out on every other site.


Has ToM ever excluded the bulk of their watch offerings before during a sale? Pretty dodgy when the banner at the top of each page suggests 20% site wide!


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

From slickdeals:
JomaShop has Seiko Prospex Kinetic GMT Men's Watch w/ Stainless Steel Bracelet (SUN049P1) for $149.99 - $30 w/ promo code SDSE119 = $119.99. Shipping is free. 
https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-sun049p1.html


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

dumpweed said:


> From slickdeals:
> JomaShop has Seiko Prospex Kinetic GMT Men's Watch w/ Stainless Steel Bracelet (SUN049P1) for $149.99 - $30 w/ promo code SDSE119 = $119.99. Shipping is free.
> https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-sun049p1.html


Dammit, if it wasn't 46mm I would be all over it. Kinetic and GMT....2 of my favorites.


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

audiolab1 said:


> Has ToM ever excluded the bulk of their watch offerings before during a sale? Pretty dodgy when the banner at the top of each page suggests 20% site wide!


 I'm not going to say every time, but, every time. They'll leave most of the watches on when the sale involves giving store credits, but limit the amount of credits.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

audiolab1 said:


> Has ToM ever excluded the bulk of their watch offerings before during a sale? Pretty dodgy when the banner at the top of each page suggests 20% site wide!


The exclusions are right in the banner.

There is also a killer deal on an Oris skeleton watch.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Not quite a deal but I just purchased this Citizen Promaster NY0040-17LEK for $213 from MastersInTime. I have the Eco-Drive BN0151-09L but always wanted a Citizen auto diver with blue dial. It's a gift set that comes with the bracelet.


----------



## sh333 (Mar 17, 2018)

flypanam said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> Just got a refund notification for the Geckota. Either I was too late for the deal (being #15 or 16) or they realized their pricing error. If anyone who ordered before me can chime in if your order went through, I'm curious.


Same here and i was 4th to buy. Just seems like a scam  but then again, if it seems too good to be true....


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Without getting into another debate (oft with myself) about the merits of Ralph Lauren, this is a great deal for a Ladies Watch, white gold with a high-end movement:
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...ph-lauren-slim-classique-automatic-rlr0132700


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

Any INOX deals out there? I'm in the mood for a new quartz beater.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

rinsk21 said:


> Without getting into another debate (oft with myself) about the merits of Ralph Lauren, this is a great deal for a Ladies Watch, white gold with a high-end movement:
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...ph-lauren-slim-classique-automatic-rlr0132700


Prediction: The value of these watches will go up once the inventory dries up. The one I'm wearing right now has nearly doubled in value since I bought it.


----------



## solstice15 (Oct 9, 2017)

Mondaine Stop2Go with backlight (latest model) for $214 on ToM:

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...6f0-1e65e05d772f/mondaine-quartz-mst-4101b-lb

Pretty good deal considering the non-backlight model sold out in minutes when it was offered on massdrop for $250 a couple months ago


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

*Orient Star Classic Automatic Power Reserve SAF02002B0 $225 after discount code "ORIENT"*

Orient Star Classic Automatic Power Reserve SAF02002B0 Men's Watch

Just stumbled into this. Watch is on sale at Creation Watches for $245 (which is a deal unto itself). During checkout, enter discount code "ORIENT" and receive an additional $20 discount leaving net of $225. I've been wanting another black dial dress watch and had been considering the new Bambino "Small Seconds" model. Even with the current sale at Orient USA, the new Bambino is $165. For another $60, you can get the "Star Classic" on bracelet. Never handled the Small Seconds but do have the white/silver dial Star Classic...these are nicely finished watches, a definite step up over the Bambinos. Bottom line, this is a good deal if you are looking for a black dial dress watch.









UPDATE: See that the CW listing on ebay has been updated with discounted price of $245.22. You can use the ebay app to get an additional 10% in ebay bucks bringing total to $220.70.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Star-Classic-Automatic-Power-Reserve-SAF02002B0-Mens-Watch/173042254807?


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Prediction: The value of these watches will go up once the inventory dries up. The one I'm wearing right now has nearly doubled in value since I bought it.


Which one do you have? I've longed for the Sporting Chrono...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

john_s said:


> Any INOX deals out there? I'm in the mood for a new quartz beater.


Some have recently reported finding INOX in a TJ Maxx store -- it's been awhile since I've seen one.

Jomashop has INOX starting at $240:
https://www.jomashop.com/victorinox-inox-watches.html?dir=asc&order=price

For a beater, check out Bertucci's certified pre-owned section. Titanium watches, tritium watches, SS watches, carbon fiber reinforced watches, distinctive styling, good prices:
http://www.bertucciwatches.com/Bertucci/certified.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

rinsk21 said:


> Which one do you have? I've longed for the Sporting Chrono...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Platinum ultra-thin. The really cheap Sporting Chronos are gone. They were under $2k new for a while.


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Prediction: The value of these watches will go up once the inventory dries up. The one I'm wearing right now has nearly doubled in value since I bought it.


Uh which RL has doubled in value? There's no demand for them.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Boding said:


> Uh which RL has doubled in value? There's no demand for them.


Search Ebay sold items.


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Search Ebay sold items.


Hahaha from cb-luxury? That seller constantly shills his/her auctions which is why bidder IDs are always private. The same LE watch will "sell" month after month until he/she finds the right sucker. I've watched those auctions for over a year now.


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Search Ebay sold items.


Double post


----------



## SuperFros (Nov 20, 2015)

Amazon.com has a small selection of ELYSEE automatic watches for around USD160. Only 1 piece of each model is available. 'Made in Germany' with Miyota movement. They are usually selling for twice the price (which can be confirmed by the search at the said Amazon). Just search for ELYSEE men's automatic watches.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Boding said:


> Hahaha from cb-luxury? That seller constantly shills his/her auctions which is why seller IDs are always private. The same LE watch will "sell" month after month until he/she finds the right sucker. I've watched those auctions for over a year now.


They might be the ones making the $7900 bid. That's a sneaky way to do a free reserve price. Several went for over the $7900 bid though. I think the max I saw was $8500.

I really can't blame him for trying to avoid some of Ebay's fees. He's still paying $250 final item value fee.


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

john_s said:


> Any INOX deals out there? I'm in the mood for a new quartz beater.


Me too. Any deals in Europe?


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

antsio100 said:


> Me too. Any deals in Europe?


Check this out:

STORM BLACK AQUATRON TITANIUM @ £104.99

https://www.stormwatches.com/mens/watches/black-aquatron-titanium









And a member's review here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/storm-black-aquatron-titanium-1000m-3468329.html

I own it and it is built like a tank (Titanium case, Sapphire crystal, 1000m).


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

RyanD said:


> They might be the ones making the $7900 bid. That's a sneaky way to do a free reserve price. Several went for over the $7900 bid though. I think the max I saw was $8500.
> 
> I really can't blame him for trying to avoid some of Ebay's fees. He's still paying $250 final item value fee.


I don't think the real bids are anywhere close to the "final bids".

While I see the value in the platinum ultra-thins for ~$5k, it's not going to sell for much more. The case is so thin that there's barely any platinum and the movement is the basic Piaget offering with 2-hands time only. Unfortunately, the lack of pedigree is what will hold these RL watches back. Slap Piaget on the dial and these would sell at the $8-9k mark.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Boding said:


> I don't think the real bids are anywhere close to the "final bids".
> 
> While I see the value in the platinum ultra-thins for ~$5k, it's not going to sell for much more. The case is so thin that there's barely any platinum and the movement is the basic Piaget offering with 2-hands time only. Unfortunately, the lack of pedigree is what will hold these RL watches back. Slap Piaget on the dial and these would sell at the $8-9k mark.


Let me know if you find an RL platinum for $5k. I might buy another one. I would have grabbed the world timer off ToM today if it qualified for the 20% off.

The RL is easily worth $8k relative to comparable watches. Piaget platinum ultra thins actually sell for $20k. This is the most similar model. It's only 38mm doesn't have a guilloche case.
https://www.swissluxury.com/piaget-watches-altiplano-ultra-thin-mechanical-38-mm-platinum.htm

Back to the deals: ToM has a Luminox 25th Anniversary for $160 + $16 cash back.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/luminox-d7a5b344-f8fe-42f2-abe8-660f9a9e067b/luminox-25th-anniversary-quartz-xs-3051-25th


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Glycine GL0092 combat sub at tjx-com for *$350*. Black dial, red bezel, gold accents. Was able to add to cart. Jomashop: $475. eBay: $570.

UPDATE: now OOS
UPDATE 2: now (Sat, 6/30) back in stock, "almost gone" but I was able to add to cart.
UPDATE 3: (Sat night) OOS again

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...matic-Combat-Sub-Nylon-Strap-Watch/1000380846


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

thedius said:


> Check this out:
> 
> STORM BLACK AQUATRON TITANIUM @ £104.99
> 
> ...


How's the lume

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sergiol652 (Mar 9, 2017)

R2A watches is selling Dogfight watches for $99. Not sure how good they are but they are attractive.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> How's the lume
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Below average I'm afraid. Then again, I hardly ever find myself in need of telling the time in absolute darkness (and for that you need a Seiko)

1000m depth rating on the other hand is quite useful for everyday activities...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Orient Mako II* - Blue, Automatic Dive Watch - *$131.72*
41,5mm stainless steel case, 200M WR, hacking and handwiding automatic movement, screw down crown, 120-click unidiretional bezel










*Orient Bambino* 2nd Generation, Version 1 - *$114.99*

*Orient Bambino* 2nd Generation, Version 3 - *$112.98*


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

thedius said:


> Check this out:
> 
> STORM BLACK AQUATRON TITANIUM @ £104.99
> 
> ...


$145 with international shipping. Tempting.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

@HoustonReal Thanks for the tip on the Starking. Added a comfy perlon and now I have a fun dressy beater (if there is such a thing.). ;-)


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

Aussie eBay seller creation-watches, additional 10% off at checkout + 10% off code.

https://www.ozbargain.com.au/node/387851

Seiko 5s down to $83 AUD

Bambinos down to ~$130


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Nevermind.


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for the post about the Orient Bambinos on Amazon HoustonReal! The Bambino version 4 are going for $118.99 on Amazon so grabbed one. Still have a 10% promo on Amazon from moving recently that applies to watches so got it shipped for 116 and change after taxes.


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

thedius said:


> Check this out:
> 
> STORM BLACK AQUATRON TITANIUM @ £104.99
> 
> ...


Ευχαριστώ :-!


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

HoustonReal said:


> *Orient Bambino* 2nd Generation, Version 3 - *$112.98*
> 
> [/URL]


Orient Bambino 2nd Generation, Version 3

This thread doesn't help me to cut down my collection.o|
Need to stop reading.


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

antsio100 said:


> Orient Bambino 2nd Generation, Version 3
> 
> This thread doesn't help me to cut down my collection.o|
> Need to stop reading.


The girlfriend has been saying she'd buy me a watch but she refused to spend more than $80. I originally showed her the Version 3 and she loved it so said she'd spend a little extra. Clicking the link showed the Version 4 for a few dollars more.
So now I have a new watch on the way without tapping into my wallet!
(Although we know I'll pay for it later in some way)


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

bbrou33 said:


> The girlfriend has been saying she'd buy me a watch but she refused to spend more than $80. I originally showed her the Version 3 and she loved it so said she'd spend a little extra. Clicking the link showed the Version 4 for a few dollars more.
> So now I have a new watch on the way without tapping into my wallet!
> (Although we know I'll pay for it later in some way)


You can take her out to a nice dinner for the same price. You probably would have gone out on that nice dinner anyway at some point, but in this case it's her reward for the awesome watch! And you get to enjoy half of that nice dinner as well.


----------



## Farhat (May 27, 2017)

thedius said:


> Check this out:
> 
> STORM BLACK AQUATRON TITANIUM @ £104.99
> 
> ...


Is the movement quartz or automatic? There's no specific indication, just "Swiss" or "Japanese".

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sevunts (Sep 2, 2017)

Farhat said:


> Is the movement quartz or automatic? There's no specific indication, just "Swiss" or "Japanese".
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Its quartz


----------



## Farhat (May 27, 2017)

sergiol652 said:


> R2A watches is selling Dogfight watches for $99. Not sure how good they are but they are attractive.


They should be at that price with a cheap movement. The Tag Heuer Monaco homage is on point though!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

One of the TjMaxxs near me:
Luminox Navy Seal $159 (not really a good deal yet. Ebay:$155)
They have been this price for 2 weeks. It seems to me after 1 month the price drops







Bulova Curv Quartz 262mhz $139 which seems to be a great deal ($239 on ebay)
The picture I took was worse than above, so I borrowed these:







and







Victorinox INOX on bracelets. Two in stock, both green $140


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Word on the street is that there’s another eBay 15% off site wide code coming out for Friday, June 29, 2018 only, with a maximum discount of $100. Code isn’t yet available, but keep an eye on the eBay front page for it this morning.

Not too early to start thinking about what you might want to order.


----------



## sevunts (Sep 2, 2017)

Drewdoog said:


> Bulova Curv Quartz 262mhz $139 which seems to be a great deal ($239 on ebay)
> The picture I took was worse than above, so I borrowed these:
> View attachment 13260061
> 
> ...


Bulova's price is great indeed. I have never seen it under $200


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

bbrou33 said:


> The girlfriend has been saying she'd buy me a watch but she refused to spend more than $80. I originally showed her the Version 3 and she loved it so said she'd spend a little extra. Clicking the link showed the Version 4 for a few dollars more.
> So now I have a new watch on the way without tapping into my wallet!
> (Although we know I'll pay for it later in some way)


That is for sure, my friend.
But anyway, you are lucky.;-)

My wife turns into a screaming monster when buy a new watch.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

antsio100 said:


> That is for sure, my friend.
> But anyway, you are lucky.;-)
> 
> My wife turns into a screaming monster when buy a new watch.


Could it be that that, right there, is the difference between girlfriend and wife?


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop deals:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

ohhenry1 said:


> Could it be that that, right there, is the difference between girlfriend and wife?


Probably yes, but i am still hoping no.:-d:-d:-d


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I attempted to pull a list of watches that qualify for 20% ($50 Max) on eBay using PARTYINUSA. It looks like it worked.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/31387/i.ht...,+belts,+purse,+bag,+wallet,+hats,+backpacks)


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

ohhenry1 said:


> Word on the street is that there's another eBay 15% off site wide code coming out for Friday, June 29, 2018 only, with a maximum discount of $100. Code isn't yet available, but keep an eye on the eBay front page for it this morning.
> 
> Not too early to start thinking about what you might want to order.


Ebay 15% code is PERFECTDAY

http://www.pages.ebay.com/


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Peace N Time said:


> Ebay 15% code is PERFECTDAY
> 
> http://www.pages.ebay.com/


You beat me by 13 min


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Peace N Time said:


> Ebay 15% code is PERFECTDAY
> 
> http://www.pages.ebay.com/


Oh god wallet is not safe today.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Peace N Time said:


> Ebay 15% code is PERFECTDAY
> 
> http://www.pages.ebay.com/


Dam! Had my eye on a Hamilton Khaki Air Zermatt that I found last night. Was going to use the code on it, but someone already bought it :-(

Thinking about using the code on a new cell phone instead now 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Solace (Jun 3, 2018)

Now to find a strap. Thanks for the 15% off heads up

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Luminox 9247 Men's F-22 Raptor Chronograph Black Dial Titanium Brown Leather, T25 tritium lume, $350 from watchgooroo, $298 after 15% PERFECTDAY discount (didn't verify). Next eBay price: $433 (pre-discount).

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Luminox-92...ack-Dial-Titanium-Brown-Leather-/332545944067


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Some older deals still kicking on eBay:

G-Shock Frogman, $350 - 15% PERFECTDAY discount = *$298* (verified):
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...ar-Multi-Band-Atomic-53mm-Watch-/292522550873

G-Shock G-Steel, $135 - 15% PERFECTDAY discount = *$115* (not verified)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-St...lti-Function-Ana-Digi-56mm-Watch/112912854502


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Peace N Time said:


> Ebay 15% code is PERFECTDAY
> 
> http://www.pages.ebay.com/


Nice! Time to drop prices and make some sales!

Also need to see if I can find anything good in the $700 range to buy.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Repeat info but this one looks official...lol









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko Presage Cocktail Automatic SSA361J1, $550 - 15% PERFECTDAY discount = *$468* (not verified).

Seiko product page here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Pres...SSA361J1-Leather-Band-Mens-Watch/123191224499


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

Duplicate -- first time I've had this issue, and it was after editing a post to change one word.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

As for the G-Shock G-Steel, I don't know what you mean by "verified," but I did buy this watch from this seller for $135 and it arrived quickly and in perfect condition. I also bought the version with the steel bracelet from them for $141, but that one sold out more quickly. (I cannot speak for the coupon, which may be what you mean by 'verified.') 

Not entirely sane to get both of them. I am not that much of a G-Shock guy (I do have a 5610) but this is a seriously cool watch-- just took a trip to New York with it, and it was a good all-rounder for traveling, easy time-zone change, good for lap swimming in the hotel pool, and the lighted dial is great for driving at night. Functions are easier to use and more sensibly laid out than most ana-digis, for some reason I have very little trouble remembering how to reset the timer or use functions that I only need occasionally.

The lack of a second hand is not as big a negative as I thought because the truth is, I really need reading glasses for any of my chronos, but at this point, I'm wearing progressive lenses most of the time anyway. It's a smaller watch an it's measurements suggest, and is fine on a flat 6.5 inch wrist-- this version, with the resin strap, is probably best for a smaller wrist, though I don't feel too strange wearing the bracelet version with long sleeves.

I don't know how this seller can sell these at this price, but a lot of us seem to have had good luck with them.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Catalyzt said:


> As for the G-Shock G-Steel, I don't know what you mean by "verified," ...


Just that I verified that the code worked as promised (though my test run did show sales tax -- I'm in the same state as the seller).

Thanks for the review. My eyes are the same way.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

eBay's PERFECTDAY code applies to your whole cart, so you can pick up a mock-monster kit for $187 (I didn't pull the trigger, though I was tempted; also: I've never modded before, so don't know how well this would work):

UPDATE: as pointed out by others, the SRP445, below, is 47mm (44.5mm per LongIsland) while the SKX781 is 42mm. Far from matching. Oh, well. Googling around, the Seiko 5 Sports baby monsters appear to be closer in size.


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

I don't know much about this watch but it seems like a good deal? Citizen Grand Classic. Looks stunning IMO.

PERFECTDAY Ebay for 15% off

$550 - 15% = $467

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-NB3010-52A-Gents-Silver-Dial-Power-Reserve-Automatic-Watch-/352222091039?hash=item520212971f


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> eBay's PERFECTDAY code applies to your whole cart, so you can pick up a mock-monster kit for $187 (I didn't pull the trigger, though I was tempted; also: I've never modded before, so don't know how well this would work):
> 
> View attachment 13260775


Make sure you check on sizes - the SRP445 is much larger than the Monster = 47mm vs 42mm - not sure if the bezel would fit?


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> eBay's PERFECTDAY code applies to your whole cart, so you can pick up a mock-monster kit for $187 (I didn't pull the trigger, though I was tempted; also: I've never modded before, so don't know how well this would work):


Hrm... I don't think this will work. The Field Monster is actually bigger than the standard Monster and I do not know if the case can take a click spring even if it even fits.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Let me know if you find an RL platinum for $5k. I might buy another one. I would have grabbed the world timer off ToM today if it qualified for the 20% off.
> 
> The RL is easily worth $8k relative to comparable watches. Piaget platinum ultra thins actually sell for $20k. This is the most similar model. It's only 38mm doesn't have a guilloche case.
> https://www.swissluxury.com/piaget-watches-altiplano-ultra-thin-mechanical-38-mm-platinum.htm
> ...


I was in the same boat. I went back and forth in my head over and over before deciding to get the RL. Then I found out it wasn't eligible for the 20%. $2k would have been a helluva good price regardless of who's name is on the dial. I buy watches for myself, not for someone to glance over at my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Any good eBay listings for a watch tool kit? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

I bought the one on the steel bracelet as well and it's well worth the money. I AM a G-shock guy and it's nice and I agree that the functionality is better than most. My gulfmaster triple sensor is harder to master than my engineering degree was to obtain. The light, although it only stays lit for a split second, looks really cool also.



Catalyzt said:


> As for the G-Shock G-Steel, I don't know what you mean by "verified," but I did buy this watch from this seller for $135 and it arrived quickly and in perfect condition. I also bought the version with the steel bracelet from them for $141, but that one sold out more quickly. (I cannot speak for the coupon, which may be what you mean by 'verified.')
> 
> Not entirely sane to get both of them. I am not that much of a G-Shock guy (I do have a 5610) but this is a seriously cool watch-- just took a trip to New York with it, and it was a good all-rounder for traveling, easy time-zone change, good for lap swimming in the hotel pool, and the lighted dial is great for driving at night. Functions are easier to use and more sensibly laid out than most ana-digis, for some reason I have very little trouble remembering how to reset the timer or use functions that I only need occasionally.
> 
> ...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Shrodinkee said:


> I don't know much about this watch but it seems like a good deal? Citizen Grand Classic. Looks stunning IMO.
> 
> PERFECTDAY Ebay for 15% off
> 
> ...


These were under $400 on Gilt a couple of days ago with a coupon. I had it in my cart and decided against it.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Panatime 18% off sale - valid through July 6.


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

Solace said:


> Now to find a strap. Thanks for the 15% off heads up
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Any recommendation on eBay seller for straps?

Just bought an Orient Mako USA II. Looking for black leather strap with white stitching.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

Try Holbensfinewatchbands


PeekPoke said:


> Any recommendation on eBay seller for straps?
> 
> Just bought an Orient Mako USA II. Looking for black leather strap with white stitching.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

antsio100 said:


> That is for sure, my friend.
> But anyway, you are lucky.;-)
> 
> My wife turns into a screaming monster when buy a new watch.


I went to a Rolex event last week. Wife said she couldn't tell the difference between my 16710 and the new one. Good thing, she won't notice when I'm wearing the new one. Argument averted. I









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> I went to a Rolex event last week. Wife said she couldn't tell the difference between my 16710 and the new one. Good thing, she won't notice when I'm wearing the new one. Argument averted. I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good deal!


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RyanPatrick said:


> I went to a Rolex event last week. Wife said she couldn't tell the difference between my 16710 and the new one. Good thing, she won't notice when I'm wearing the new one. Argument averted. I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck!

She might not notice a difference between the watches themselves, but don't you think she'll eventually notice the difference between the older band and the new one?

Doc Savage


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Good luck!
> 
> She might not notice a difference between the watches themselves, but don't you think she'll eventually notice the difference between the older band and the new one?
> 
> Doc Savage


she'll notice the difference in bank balance before she notices the difference in bracelet


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Just bought a used JDM Seiko Tuna off eBay using the PERFECTDAY day code to save $100. With my existing paypay balance, I am getting it for $330, right? At least that is the what I am telling my wife I spent on it. Thanks OP - I think.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Once upon a time, I wanted the genuine Seiko bracelet for my 1st gen Monster (which came on rubber). I've since given up and bought a cheap knock-off on eBay for $10.00 or so.
However, that bracelet has been sitting in my Amazon cart for years, hovering around $50.00. Today, it dropped to $45.00 (a 10% savings!), which is the lowest I have ever seen it. Not a fantastic deal, but it might be good for someone who still cares about this highly thought-of bracelet.

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Watchband-Monster-Watch-Genuine/dp/B0068ETYAY


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

My wallet doesn't like the 15 - 20% off eBay sales. I was sad I missed out on the SARB033 days before they were discontinued and have been lusting after one since then. The 15% off tipped the scale in my favor and in order to maximize the deal, I just HAD to get an SRPB77 as well. Not bad for under $600 shipped.

Thanks (both sarcastically and seriously) for posting this deal.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> My wallet doesn't like the 15 - 20% off eBay sales. I was sad I missed out on the SARB033 days before they were discontinued and have been lusting after one since then.


Great minds think alike. I'm on the fence between the SARB033 and the 035.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

NATO Strap Co.

Save 20% on all items with coupon code JULY18

https://natostrapco.com/


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Well looks like I'm turning off notifications for this thread. In the past 3 weeks I have now purchased:

1 Seiko monster srp583
1 Seiko monster srp315k2
1 Citizen BN0150-28e diver
3 SMC watch straps
1 Gulf racing nato strap
And a 147 piece watch repair kit LOL. Probably spent around $650-$700 on it all so I'm not too mad at myself...

Goodbye.
(In reality I'll probably be back on here in like a week haha)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

I was fixing to post this deal, but, alas, BostonCharlie beat me to it by a whole work shift. 
Picked one up myself. 
Forgot to quote his post, so here goes a screenshot.

Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Casio Pro Trek Men's PRG650Y-1 Solar Triple Sensor Black Band 51mm, $200 - 15% = *$170* from thecasiostore on eBay. Next eBay price: $254. Kohl's: $256. Amazon: $358. List: $320

Casio product page here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Pro-...le-Sensor-Black-Band-51mm-Watch-/183232232457


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

taike said:


> she'll notice the difference in bank balance before she notices the difference in bracelet


We have a deal when it comes to Watches, as long as I'm selling some to fund the new one it's fine. I'm not pulling $10k out of our joint account or anything. Besides, AD told me i have a two year wait. Not a problem I'll have to deal with in the near future.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

BrandonH79 said:


> Great minds think alike. I'm on the fence between the SARB033 and the 035.


I went back and forth too. Then I thought maybe the alpinist. I didn't have a black dial non dive watch in the collection, so that was the decision maker. Good luck making up your mind! If it helps, the 035 can be had for less.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

I hit a rock and bent the crankshaft on my mower. I think my 15% eBay coupon will be buying small engine parts.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

RyanPatrick said:


> We have a deal when it comes to Watches, as long as I'm selling some to fund the new one it's fine. I'm not pulling $10k out of our joint account or anything. Besides, AD told me i have a two year wait. Not a problem I'll have to deal with in the near future.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes perfect sense, there are plenty of people that would gladly purchase the old one from you. *Raises hand*

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

rinsk21 said:


> Makes perfect sense, there are plenty of people that would gladly purchase the old one from you. *Raises hand*
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Wife gave it to me on our wedding day. It's never going anywhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

I hate you people. I hate this thread. I hate PERFECTDAY coupon codes. 

Sure do love that Squale I just ordered though!


----------



## oldrock427 (Feb 20, 2018)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Well looks like I'm turning off notifications for this thread. In the past 3 weeks I have now purchased:
> 
> 1 Seiko monster srp583
> 1 Seiko monster srp315k2
> ...


Too funny. I just pulled the trigger on a new Sumo, and I am thinking I need to take a break from the forum as well


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

BostonCharlie said:


> Casio Pro Trek Men's PRG650Y-1 Solar Triple Sensor Black Band 51mm, $200 - 15% = *$170* from thecasiostore on eBay. Next eBay price: $254. Kohl's: $256. Amazon: $358. List: $320
> 
> Casio product page here.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Pro-...le-Sensor-Black-Band-51mm-Watch-/183232232457


On sale currently at evine.com for $169.99, but first time buyers get an additional 15% off with code WELCOME (even if you've purchased from them previously, simply register a new email address). Even with $9.99 shipping you're at $154.50. And while I don't know much (or anything, really) about this model, Evine's offering includes both a silicone and canvas strap, while it appears the one from thecasiostore includes just a silicone strap. https://www.evine.com/Product/651-602


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Peace N Time said:


> NATO Strap Co.
> 
> Save 20% on all items with coupon code JULY18
> 
> https://natostrapco.com/











Am I better off buying 5 straps for 30% off instead of 20% off?


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Peace N Time said:


> Panatime 18% off sale - valid through July 6.
> 
> View attachment 13261229


Probably best strap website right now for deals because Code works on straps already on Sale


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

N.Caffrey said:


> View attachment 13261773
> 
> 
> Am I better off buying 5 straps for 30% off instead of 20% off?


Quantity Break is not valid until the promo period is over. So right now I believe only the 20% works.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Peace N Time said:


> Quantity Break is not valid until the promo period is over. So right now I believe only the 20% works.


Yes that's what I was thinking. So best to hold off if your buying 5 or more. If your only buying two straps it's a good deal because they have free shipping


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

N.Caffrey said:


> Yes that's what I was thinking. So best to hold off if your buying 5 or more. If your only buying two straps it's a good deal because they have free shipping


Shipping is free for US customers regardless of quantity.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Peace N Time said:


> .


..


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Peace N Time said:


> .


..


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Saw this Seiko SKS603 is $99 at Macy's for their 4th of July sale.









https://www.macys.com/shop/product/seiko-mens-chronograph-special-value-stainless-steel-bracelet-watch-43.5mm?ID=5865244&CategoryID=139258#fn=BRAND%3DSeiko%26SIZE%3D%26sp%3D1%26spc%3D293%26ruleId%3D105%7CBOOST%20SAVED%20SET%7CBOOST%20ATTRIBUTE%26searchPass%3DmatchNone%26slotId%3D1


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Fossil is doing an extra 20% off on its already on sale items. Very good deal

Code: SUMMER


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

i used the ebay coupon on a Mondaine Stop2Go. i have loved this movement, and got a price down to some of the lowest they have gone for in the last few years. i got the red strap since i have a Mondaine big date already on black that is the same size, so i can use them either way. final price $237.99


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Used eBay coupon for a Zoom H4n Pro for $120. Oh, sorry it is not a watch.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Pneuma said:


> Used eBay coupon for a Zoom H4n Pro for $120. Oh, sorry it is not a watch.
> View attachment 13262059


Are you a ghost hunter

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Well... used the ebay code for a brand new Seiko Blumo which I have been pining for for quite some time now. I was very on the fence between the blumo and the pepsi sumo. I love the pepsi color scheme but with the red part stopping at 3 o clock instead of 4, it was just too close to my padi samurai. Plus I don't think I've had a straight-up only blue diver in my lineup ever.

Also bundled it with a couple extra straps for the Orient Mako USA II I got on the Orient Sale the other day and the Mondaine Stop2Go I got from the ToM cashback promotion last week. Ps - thanks to the user who posted the suggestion about Holben's fine watch bands!

So I got three watches in the mail coming early July. Very exciting except for the fact that my wallet hates me.. but it's my birthday next week so that's how I'm justifying this spree. I'm screwed if there's any ridiculously good deals posted here in the near future though...


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

batmansk6 said:


> Are you a ghost hunter
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Haha, no, just the husband of a musician wife.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Used the ebay code to pick up a Seiko PADI Sbdc055, and also a Huawei P20 pro cell phone. $100 off on both items! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wahlaoeh (Sep 8, 2013)

tylehman said:


> i used the ebay coupon on a Mondaine Stop2Go. i have loved this movement, and got a price down to some of the lowest they have gone for in the last few years. i got the red strap since i have a Mondaine big date already on black that is the same size, so i can use them either way. final price $237.99


U mind sharing what discount code did you use?

Sent from my SGP621 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Wahlaoeh said:


> U mind sharing what discount code did you use?


Not much time left but the code is PERFECTDAY.

I used it twice today (once as guest checkout) for a couple of sweet Arai helmets:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Tanker G1 said:


> Not much time left but the code is PERFECTDAY.
> 
> I used it twice today (once as guest checkout) for a couple of sweet Arai helmets:
> 
> ...


My stupid question....how does one get the 2nd discount with guest checkout if I already used PERFECTDAY once? Do I have to clear my cookies, etc.?


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> My stupid question....how does one get the 2nd discount with guest checkout if I already used PERFECTDAY once? Do I have to clear my cookies, etc.?


I just open an incognito tab and order again from there. Works perfectly.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

Wahlaoeh said:


> U mind sharing what discount code did you use?
> 
> Sent from my SGP621 using Tapatalk


It saw the PERFECTDAY one many have been talking about, but i think it just ended

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> My stupid question....how does one get the 2nd discount with guest checkout? Do I have to clear my cookies, etc.?


I find the item using ebay's search function, right click and opened the link to the item in an incognito window, add to cart, proceed to checkout, select checkout as guest, fill in shipping info manually, then coupon.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Pneuma said:


> Haha, no, just the husband of a musician wife.


Very cool.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tylehman said:


> It saw the PERFECTDAY one many have been talking about, but i think it just ended
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


another 56min


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hirsch Hevea strap and a cheap Mesh for me.

Always wanted to try mesh and have been looking for a long time for an appropriate rubber strap on my SBGA031 diver.

$75 delivered thanks to the ebey coupon so no watches here. I reallly thought about the new MM200 divers SPB061/063.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

flypanam said:


> I'm screwed if there's any ridiculously good deals posted here in the near future though...


Prime Day is just around the corner 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massimo Druppi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Cool helmets. When I rode I always wanted to get a copy of Vanetino Rossi's AGV Sun and Moon Helmet.











Tanker G1 said:


> Not much time left but the code is PERFECTDAY.
> 
> I used it twice today (once as guest checkout) for a couple of sweet Arai helmets:
> 
> ...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I didn't use the eBay code to buy a watch, but I did use it to buy parts to rebuild an SKX009. That counts, right? :-d


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

ManOnTime said:


> I didn't use the eBay code to buy a watch, but I did use it to buy parts to rebuild an SKX009. That counts, right? :-d


Yes, but only part of the time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Heads up for Australians:

Australian's are no longer able to order from Amazon.com as of today. All purchases must go through Amazon.com.au...which is usually double to triple the price and is seriously lacking stock. o|

Plus 10% sales tax for imports via Amazon, eBay, Ali, etc.

Watch deals just got a whole more expensive. <|

This might help though with Amazon AU, as some items can still be ordered from Amazon US via the AU site.

Amazon AU Prime (inc FREE 2 Day Shipping) for $4.99/Mo until 31/01/2019 ($6.99 Thereafter) or $59/Year + FREE 30 Day Trial

FREE Two-Day Delivery - Items shipped by Amazon AU arrive in as fast as two days after they ship
Free domestic delivery, no minimum order threshold
2 business day delivery is available to nearly 90% of Australians
*FREE Standard International Delivery*
*Get free delivery on eligible orders over $49 shipped from Amazon US*
*Refers to items shipped and sold by Amazon US via AU Marketplace (Under the Amazon.com.au domain)*
FREE Release-Date Delivery - Be among the first to get new video games, music & more

$2 discount on Priority Delivery for all eligible items shipped by Amazon AU. Delivered in as fast as 1 business day to select Metro areas (includes Saturday deliveries)

*$10 discount on Priority International Delivery on eligible orders over $49 from Amazon US*

Discounted Priority Delivery - Receive everyday discounts on Priority Delivery in as fast as one day

Sign up: https://www.amazon.com.au/ap/signin

Benefits: https://www.amazon.com.au/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_v4_sib?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201910440


----------



## Luckydawg003 (Jun 18, 2016)

I wanted to use the ebay 15% code but couldn't decide on what watch to get. I was going to get the victorinox night vision for $219 but already have two other Victorinox watches in my collection. Then wanted the Glycine Combat 6 blue 43mm which I negotiated down to $289 but now it's out of stock. So I just bought some other random stuff for $25 from my list.


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank God I was out of town yesterday and mostly driving without cell access so I missed the email deal. I would've probably bought another watch or two


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

The code PARTYINUSA now applies to selected stores (see list at the bottom) and it's 20% off until 7/3 (min 25$ purchase, up to 50$ discount).
There are some watch stores participating (Certified WS, Timex...).

https://www.ebay.com/rpp/63406?_trkparms=&clkid=4979410186151507312


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Luckydawg003 said:


> I wanted to use the ebay 15% code but couldn't decide on what watch to get. I was going to get the victorinox night vision for $219 but already have two other Victorinox watches in my collection. Then wanted the Glycine Combat 6 blue 43mm which I negotiated down to $289 but now it's out of stock. So I just bought some other random stuff for $25 from my list.


The night visions are back at TJ Maxx stores. I think that model is $169.


----------



## maxfreakout (May 11, 2018)

Ipse said:


> The code PARTYINUSA now applies to selected stores (see list at the bottom) and it's 20% off until 7/3 (min 25$ purchase, up to 50$ discount).
> There are some watch stores participating (Certified WS, Timex...).
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/rpp/63406?_trkparms=&clkid=4979410186151507312


OK, that's explains why I couldn't stack PERFECTDAY with PARTYINUSA checking out with Certified - I thought it was in-house because they had clearly jacked their prices, LOL. I ended up with nothin', I guess I need that full 20% to grease the Pay-Pal trigger!


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Saw this citizen at TJ Maxx on clearance for $119 today. Seemed like a good deal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Citizen Skyhawk A-T radio-controlled, model JY8050-51E, for $232.99 after the 'PARTYINUSA' is a very nice deal. The next-best price I see anywhere is $300, and most are around $460.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Sk...9:g:FzMAAOSw3mFbEGgD:sc:UPSGround!48382!US!-1


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

Panatime is 18% off with JULY18 code. Free shipping with $50 and over. Summer deals area has some straps on sale. A few I would try but the lengths are longish for me.

https://www.panatime.com/


----------



## cheesetime (Sep 21, 2015)

Regarding the question a few posts up about CW discount codes based on region:










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Clockwork Synergy is having an independence day sale. 25% off with code *HAPPY4TH* until July 8. I'm a fan of their quick release straps.


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

I'd also saw the black Victorinox Night Vision at my TJ Maxx store and handled one because I was intrigued by the finish. It has a shiny black finish that looks like DLC, pretty cool-looking finish.



RyanD said:


> The night visions are back at TJ Maxx stores. I think that model is $169.


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

If it makes you feel any better, I don't think my missing out on the Luminox deal ended up having to do with your advice. I wasn't able to get back to the store for a while, and the watch was gone by then. I don't think I need to be worried about TJ Maxx red-flagging me. With all the watches I've picked up and shipped out to WUS members, I should be something like a VIP! 



BostonCharlie said:


> Sorry for my bad advice, earlier, to hold off. Another factor in favor of the impulse purchase: their 30-day return policy (10-day for cash or check -- more details here). OTOH, I have read that some retailers are starting to use a 3rd-party service for tracking return activity, and they will refuse a return if this service gives them a red light. TJ Maxx says it uses such a service in the page linked above. It's supposed to reduce return fraud, but the article I read suggested it could be used to punish people who simply return too many purchases.


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

I would have to agree too. There was the same Bulova on clearance for ~$170 at my TJ Maxx store a while back, so $139 is quite good.



sevunts said:


> Bulova's price is great indeed. I have never seen it under $200


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

I've seen similar black case Luminoxes at my store for similar prices for several months now. I'm actually surprised that my store has not lowered the price on those by now...



Drewdoog said:


> One of the TjMaxxs near me:
> Luminox Navy Seal $159 (not really a good deal yet. Ebay:$155)
> They have been this price for 2 weeks. It seems to me after 1 month the price drops
> View attachment 13260055
> ...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I've never thought about looking at watches on Poshmark before. I think I just scored a good deal. Be careful though, there are a lot of scammers in the watch section.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Orange diver SKX011J1 - w/ Made in Japan on dial! - $209 from Singapore.










(For reference, it's never been that low on Amazon, ever.)










http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...EOBZUlx8L8gPXegjK6N4r4CbeFx5OcvMaAsRlEALw_wcB


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

RyanD said:


> I've never thought about looking at watches on Poshmark before. I think I just scored a good deal. Be careful though, there are a lot of scammers in the watch section.


Care to share what you found? I've looked there a couple of times (my wife buys purses on there...), and did not find anything interesting then. Or I might only been looking for Filson deals at the time.

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

A new ebay Australia code to replace the long-running PULL5.

The new code is *PENNY5* for 5% off. Expiry is unknown, but keep in mind the last code ran for a very long time.

The offer entitles you to 5% off the purchase price (excluding postage costs) when you spend $30 or more on Eligible Products in one transaction during the Offer Period, for up to 3 transactions and up to a maximum discount of $300 per transaction.

Read the T & C's for the rest: https://pages2.ebay.com.au/Buyer_coupons/penny5


----------



## thecapper (May 1, 2018)

Serious Watches has some good sales going on. Even better, they have great regular prices on Boldr. Just bought the new Odyssey Meteorite Bronze for about $515 (after taking off the EU VAT) plus free shipping to USA. That’s about $200 less than on the Boldr website and on eBay and Serious Watches is an authorized dealer.


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

RyanD said:


> I've never thought about looking at watches on Poshmark before. I think I just scored a good deal. Be careful though, there are a lot of scammers in the watch section.


Second this. Just scrolling through there are several "Rolexes" priced at $300.....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop today's deals:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

KidThunder said:


> Second this. Just scrolling through there are several "Rolexes" priced at $300.....


That's at least obvious what it is. I was referring to people trying to sell an AP for $5000 with only one photo.

The one I bought had several photos and was from an established seller. I'll post pics when it arrives.

Another tip: If you see a legit watch on there that has been for sale for several months, make an offer. You never know what the seller will accept.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Edit: just noticed it's preowned.

Decent deal on the Filson Dutch Harbor with the PARTYINUSA 20% discount on the bay. Comes to about $160. I have this watch and I love it (paid 130 if I recall). 








https://m.ebay.com/itm/FILSON-BY-SH...:8EcAAOSwq4VbMOkJ:sc:USPSPriority!07646!US!-1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Shopworn has the Luminox P-38 Lighting on sale for $450. This is the 3-handed version with sapphire, Sellita SW220 and Tritium tubes on hands and markers. It's a big one at 44mm x 14mm but it appears that it's harder to find and $700+ elsewhere.

Sold as new but all of shopworns's models have been store displays, FYI.

Sign up for their emails to receive an additional 10% discount, this would make it *$405 with free shipping*.

https://www.shopworn.com/product/lu...s-9400-day-date-automatic-mens-watch-xa-9401/


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

∆∆∆
$405 is a good deal for the Luminox P-38.
I bought one from Huckberry for $499 back in January. Hackberry is an AD, thankfully, as mine needs service -- stops randomly, very little power reserve, rough winding manually. 

Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

w4tchnut said:


> ∆∆∆
> $405 is a good deal for the Luminox P-38.
> I bought one from Huckberry for $499 back in January. Hackberry is an AD, thankfully, as mine needs service -- stops randomly, very little power reserve, rough winding manually.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


I've never purchased from shopworn so no personal experience with their return policies or warranty work.

They do offer free returns (14 day) and this Luminox comes with a 2 year Shopworn Warranty.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

double


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

w4tchnut said:


> ∆∆∆
> $405 is a good deal for the Luminox P-38.
> I bought one from Huckberry for $499 back in January. Hackberry is an AD, thankfully, as mine needs service -- stops randomly, very little power reserve, rough winding manually.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


I purchased one in January as well- unlike w4tchnut, mine is working just great. One of my top 10 favorite watches in my collection as well, and the band is very comfortable as well. At $405 delivered, this is a steal and they are hard to find- especially at this price.

I would assume shopworn would know if a watch needed service and would take care of that before selling... again, an assumption.

Overall, nice deal.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Jomashop has Ostrich Leather watch bands including 21mm and 19mm on sale for 80+% off.

https://www.jomashop.com/hsearch/#keyword=ostrich&sort=salepriceasc&mpp=20

picked this one up $22 shipped


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Itubij said:


> Jomashop has Ostrich Leather watch bands including 21mm and 19mm on sale for 80+% off.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/hsearch/#keyword=ostrich&sort=salepriceasc&mpp=20
> 
> picked this one up $22 shipped


I have never had a Hadley Roma strap. Are they that good? 
From $199 -> $22 seems off. 
I'll probably snag a 21mm just cause they're hard to come buy.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> I have never had a Hadley Roma strap. Are they that good?
> From $199 -> $22 seems off.
> I'll probably snag a 21mm just cause they're hard to come buy.


They definitely aren't $200. But I always buy their rubber straps and Haven't had any issues. Haven't bought a leather from them though.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brosh (Dec 12, 2016)

N.Caffrey said:


> I have never had a Hadley Roma strap. Are they that good?
> From $199 -> $22 seems off.
> I'll probably snag a 21mm just cause they're hard to come buy.


Yup I've bought some others from them they are a deal @ $20 especially ostrich I also bought a couple 21mm for the same reason.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Ended up just buying one strap and used the CODE: fastship for free shipping.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> I've never thought about looking at watches on Poshmark before. I think I just scored a good deal. Be careful though, there are a lot of scammers in the watch section.


I just noticed that Poshmark has a free authentication service on items over $500. That's a nice feature. I wonder if the watch I bought will go through that process. If so, it might be a couple of weeks before I receive it.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

RyanD said:


> I just noticed that Poshmark has a free authentication service on items over $500. That's a nice feature. I wonder if the watch I bought will go through that process. If so, it might be a couple of weeks before I receive it.


It should. I've never seen anything worth it in there but that have me solace. What did you buy?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

rinsk21 said:


> It should. I've never seen anything worth it in there but that have me solace. What did you buy?


Seller just confirmed that it is going through the authentication process. We'll see how that goes.

I'll post pics when it arrives. I'm going to feel really dumb if it doesn't work out.

I don't know about the prices, but there are some King Seiko Hi-Beats on there. Also some vintage Seiko 5's in the $50 range.

Anybody need a yard work watch? It's pretty hard to kill a quartz Seiko. $17 + $6.49 shipping
https://poshmark.com/listing/Seko-Water-Resistant-WatchFINAL-5ae60d8a9d20f090f990c01a


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Casio Men's W735HB-1AV Super Illuminator Vibration Alarm Black Nylon Band Watch, 47mm, 100m WR, velcro closure, *$18 incl. free shipping*. Next eBay price: $28. Amazon: $36. Walmart: $38. List: $45.

Casio product page here. More specs at ShopCasio here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...ion-Alarm-Black-Nylon-Band-Watch/112369585591


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bad news: The 10% cash back at ToM from TopCashBack is finally over
Good news: Now it's 15% !!!

Thinking about the Dior moonphase with Zenith movement. I don't think you can buy a Zenith moon phase for $2000. The Dior is a little strange looking though. Only 100 made.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

15% at
Shop the July 4th Sale at shop.wornandwound.com http://wornandwound.com/shop-the-july-4th-sale-at-shop-wornandwound-com/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

How about a movement? Ybor1...aka Hexa...is blowing out ETA 2824 top grades for $199. Base movements typically sell for close to that.

https://m.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-ETA-...82000041640a9926d53c9d3fffd7766&ul_noapp=true


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

eBay Australia

eBay 10% off Sitewide ($50 Min Spend). Code: *PLATYPUS*

This offer commences at 10.00 (AEST) on 2 July 2018 and ends at 23.59 (AEST) on 8 July 2018 ("Offer Period").

The offer entitles you to 10% off the purchase price (excluding postage costs) when you spend $50 or more on Eligible Products in one transaction during the Offer Period, for up to 2 transactions and up to a maximum discount of $100 per transaction.

T & C's : https://pages2.ebay.com.au/Buyer_coupons/platypus


----------



## marquimsp (Jul 13, 2016)

Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT for $680.89 on Amazon, do you guys think it's a good deal? I've bought it already but I'm reading that the date follows the gmt hand and that must be annoying... Still a good price for a "true GMT".










link: Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch AL-550G5AQ6B https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0184QUUGA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_xjzoBbSV3F46N


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

marquimsp said:


> Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT for $680.89 on Amazon, do you guys think it's a good deal? I've bought it already but I'm reading that the date follows the gmt hand and that must be annoying... Still a good price for a "true GMT".
> 
> ...
> 
> link: Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch AL-550G5AQ6B https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0184QUUGA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_xjzoBbSV3F46N


Good deal.

The white dial model AL-550S5AQ6B is also $680:
https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-AL550S5AQ6B-Automatic-Bracelet-Anti-Reflective/dp/B00PFWUP62/

From mid-May:


BostonCharlie said:


> ...
> 
> [Alpina product page:]
> https://alpinawatches.com/alpina/alpiner/gmt-4/
> ...


----------



## barihunk (Jul 2, 2012)

Itubij said:


> Jomashop has Ostrich Leather watch bands including 21mm and 19mm on sale for 80+% off.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/hsearch/#keyword=ostrich&sort=salepriceasc&mpp=20
> 
> ...


I googled the part numbers listed on Joma and found that they're likely not Hadley Roma straps, but instead Swiss Watch International straps, a company which according to a South Florida business journal went out of business in 2017.

I looked at a couple of the alligator bands, and they appear to have quick release spring bars, which I am not aware that Hadley Roma has.

Just FYI. TBH at 22 bucks for a "genuine" alligator strap (who knows if that's real) still a pretty decent price especially if it's with quick release spring bars.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

https://www.rakuten.com/









Seiko SRP777 = $200 with code SAVE15

SRP777K1









Terms and Conditions
*15% Off Sitewide Coupon: 15% discount up to $50 maximum discount valid from 7/1/18 at 12:00AM (PST) until 7/4/18 at 11:59PM (PST) or until promotional funding is exhausted, whichever occurs first. Rakuten.com reserves the right to cancel, modify or limit the promotion at any time in its sole discretion. This promotion is open only to individuals 18 or older and must establish a Rakuten.com account or be signed into their Rakuten.com account to apply the Coupon Code SAVE15. Only one coupon can be used per account within a single transaction with one merchant, while supplies last. Coupons cannot be stacked together. Limit one redemption for each coupon per household. Coupon code exclude certain products due to the merchant's sales restriction. Gift cards cannot be redeemed in conjunction with this promotion. Bulk purchases made by re-sellers do not qualify. This promotion is not valid with any other offer. You are responsible to pay for any applicable sales tax on your purchase and this is valid in U.S. only.


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

marquimsp said:


> Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT for $680.89 on Amazon, do you guys think it's a good deal? I've bought it already but I'm reading that the date follows the gmt hand and that must be annoying... Still a good price for a "true GMT".
> 
> link: Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch AL-550G5AQ6B https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0184QUUGA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_xjzoBbSV3F46N


I got this watch a few years ago when it was one of the "hot" watches in the bargain thread. To put it in perspective, it was 700 at that time. It's pretty much my go to daily watch nowadays, worth every penny.

Anyways, I was looking for a watch to use the 15% off ebay code on and I came across an Orient world time that I had my eye on for a long time. Doing some price research, I actually found it even cheaper on Rakuten even when you factor in the ebay 15% off. Does anyone know the price history of this watch? I'm probably going to order it regardless, just want to know how good or bad a deal I'm getting from it's all time low.









Blue dial with steel bracelet for $434.43
https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/aaa-corp/item/wz0071jc/









Brown dial with leather strap $394.97
https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/aaa-corp/item/wz0091jc/

Ebates gives you 4% cash back on Rakuten global purchases as well.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

$430 is an excellent price for the (true) world time Orient Star. The last time the blue model came up in conversation here, the price was close to $700 IIRC.


Shrodinkee said:


> I got this watch a few years ago when it was one of the "hot" watches in the bargain thread. To put it in perspective, it was 700 at that time. It's pretty much my go to daily watch nowadays, worth every penny.
> 
> Anyways, I was looking for a watch to use the 15% off ebay code on and I came across an Orient world time that I had my eye on for a long time. Doing some price research, I actually found it even cheaper on Rakuten even when you factor in the ebay 15% off. Does anyone know the price history of this watch? I'm probably going to order it regardless, just want to know how good or bad a deal I'm getting from it's all time low.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

barihunk said:


> Itubij said:
> 
> 
> > Jomashop has Ostrich Leather watch bands including 21mm and 19mm on sale for 80+% off.
> ...


I would imagine that Hadley Roma made the straps for SWI and Jomashop got a deal after SWI went under.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Well, June has come and gone. That means the year is half over, but that doesn't mean there still aren't deals to be found. The slump in posted deals does continue, however, with only *155* deals posted, a decline of *39* over May's total. The number of brands also declined to *43*a drop of*15* over last month.

As the stats below show, all-in-all it was a much weaker month than most. Chalk it up to a summer slump? Who knows, but the numbers don't lie.

Once again I will not be listing a "largest" and "smallest" deal for each. Instead, if anyone wants to know the statistic for a particular brand, say so and I'll be glad to share it.

Before we get to the statistics, let's remember a few things:


I based these calculations on new and refurbished watches only.
I don't include used watches or accessories.
I only included deals with links.
Prices include any applicable coupons/rebates that were available at the time, and listed in the post.
The retail price used was either the retail price listed on the selling website, or found on the manufacturer's site.
Currency, if not in USD was converted to USD using Google's currency exchange calculator on the date the deal was posted.
"Largest" and "Smallest" deal is based solely on the percentage savings from listed retail. I do not make subjective determinations on the brands perceived value. That is up to you, the reader.

*June's Stats:

*

*Number of Deals:* 155 (-39)
*Number of Brands:* 43 (-16)
*Brand With Most Deals: *Seiko - 32
*Total of Deal Price:* $47,973.37 (-$27,389.19)
*Total of Retail Price:* $142,617.60 (-$148,464.06)
*Difference:* $94,644.23
*Average Savings:* 66.36%
*Most deals posted by:* BostonCharlie, 26.
*Retailer with most deals: *Amazon, 43
*Largest Deal:* Invicta Pro Diver 8926. $59.99/$495 (87.88%) posted by BostonCharlie. https://goo.gl/MAF8N6
*Largest Deal Runner Up:* Ralph Lauren Slim Classique Automatic RLR0132700. $1,899/$15,400 (87.67%) posted by rinsk21. https://goo.gl/f9cwPE 
*Smallest Deal:* Obris Morgan Nautilus. $349/$379 (7.92%) posted by yankeexpress. https://goo.gl/z9j77Z 
*Smallest Deal Runner Up:* Semdu 6105/810. $90/$100 (10%). Posted by HoustonReal. https://goo.gl/gAmYgR 

May Stats:



ManOnTime said:


> *Number of Deals:* 194 (-6)
> *Number of Brands:* 59 (+7)
> *Brand With Most Deals: *Seiko - 32
> *Total of Deal Price:* $75,362.56 (-$31,763.27)
> ...


*Stats for all months can be found at this link!*


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

From SD:







$318 + free s/h with code SDAUTOM318
https://www.ashford.com/us/H70615523.pid








EXTRA $200 OFF W/ CODE "EXBL200" - TOTAL: $599
https://www.jomashop.com/ball-watch-nm3080d-sj-bk.html








$599 + free s/h with code SDMO599
https://www.ashford.com/us/9140A2-AG-P140MR2.pid


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Must... resist... temptation... self-control... fading... gaah...


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> Well, June has come and gone. ...
> *Largest Deal:* Invicta Pro Diver 8926. $59.99/$495 (87.88%) posted by BostonCharlie. https://goo.gl/MAF8N6
> ...


Many props to ManOnTime for his compilation! I want to share the (*cough*) Invicta "largest deal" distinction with HoustonReal (who promoted it better than I) and Rocat. I might have posted it first, but I won't take the heat alone. ;-)


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Many props to ManOnTime for his compilation! I want to share the (*cough*) Invicta "largest deal" distinction with HoustonReal (who promoted it better than I) and Rocat. I might have posted it first, but I won't take the heat alone. ;-)


Indeed, you did post it first, but you're free to share the reward with whomever you please. :-d


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Certified Watch Store Independence Day Sale Event offering 20% off sitewide; however, max. discount is capped at $50. https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/?mc_cid=5ec0b53fb3&mc_eid=0caeae88d6


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Rather than clutter up this thread with another rambling statistics post, I created a thread about a six month report on the deals posted here.

Take a look if you like that kind of thing.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Tsarli said:


> Must... resist... temptation... self-control... fading... gaah...
> 
> View attachment 13268659


I want to love this line up and have tried two times with ray 2 and ray raven but that small crown really bothers me.
Beautiful watch otherwise


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Peace N Time said:


> https://www.rakuten.com/
> 
> View attachment 13267651
> 
> ...


EDIT: Seller cancelled my order and changed to sold out

Thanks for this, picked one up. Superb deal as i had some points available on rakuten
That I totally forgot about


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

DuckaDiesel said:


> EDIT: Seller cancelled my order and changed to sold out
> 
> Thanks for this, picked one up. Superb deal as i had some points available on rakuten
> That I totally forgot about


JomaShop did the same thing to me on Rakuten. I'm slightly empathetic because I can't even keep track of 15 pairs of shoes on two sites...


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

barihunk said:


> I googled the part numbers listed on Joma and found that they're likely not Hadley Roma straps, but instead Swiss Watch International straps, a company which according to a South Florida business journal went out of business in 2017.
> 
> I looked at a couple of the alligator bands, and they appear to have quick release spring bars, which I am not aware that Hadley Roma has.
> 
> Just FYI. TBH at 22 bucks for a "genuine" alligator strap (who knows if that's real) still a pretty decent price especially if it's with quick release spring bars.


Thanks for the additional info.

I'm going to give it a shot - at $22 bucks if it's genuine it's a good buy.


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Something a little different. Aragon Charger 22mm Bike Chain bracelet (available in 4 colors) on sale for $67, you can get it down to $57 with code JULY4. Basically, they took one of their more unique watch bracelets and turned it into a regular bracelet. They have some watch stuff on sale too, but this stood out to me as the most interesting and different offering.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Credit goes to Slickdeals.net

Ball Trainmaster 40mm in 3 different styles, for less than $600 before any cash back!
https://www.jomashop.com/hsearch/#keyword=Train master









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

IAmAnalog said:


> Something a little different. Aragon Charger 22mm Bike Chain bracelet (available in 4 colors) on sale for $67, you can get it down to $57 with code JULY4. Basically, they took one of their more unique watch bracelets and turned it into a regular bracelet. They have some watch stuff on sale too, but this stood out to me as the most interesting and different offering.
> 
> View attachment 13269239


That might look interesting on a Seiko monster.... Now I'm interested.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> That might look interesting on a Seiko monster.... Now I'm interested.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


It's a one piece bracelet (i.e. a piece of jewelry) AND it's 22mm....so good luck fitting it to that Monster!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Certified is one of the eBay 20% PARTYINUSA sellers. This Wenger, which is on their site for $33 (and seems to always show "only 2 left!") is *$29.11 on eBay after the 20% discount and includes free shipping*:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Wenger-Field-Classic-Black-Dial-Leather-Strap-Mens-Watch-72800/253251135545

UPDATE: As dumberdrummer noted, Certified is having their own 20% sale, so it's *cheaper ($26.39, confirmed) on their site, but doesn't include shipping*. They give you free shipping on $99+ orders, so add something else from below to "save"!
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ack-dial-leather-strap-men-s-watch-72800.html


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Another from Certified's eBay store. Frederique Constant Classic Automatic Black Dial Leather Men's Watch FC-303B5B6. 40mm x 10mm, 50m WR, sapphire crystal, FC-303 movement which is based on the SW200-1. $304 - $50 PARTYINUSA discount = *$254*. Next eBay price: $510. Amazon: $484. List: $1,095.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Frederique...al-Leather-Mens-Watch-FC-303B5B6/263265887675










White dial FC-303S5B6, $288 - $50 = *$238*. List: $1,050.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Frederique...ther-Strap-Mens-Watch-FC-303S5B6/263265887930


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Visiting Certified's site, they're having their own 20% (max $50) sale. The above FC are still a better deal from eBay, but this RW is a better deal from their site:

Raymond Weil Freelance Black Dial Silicone Strap Men's Watch 2760-TR1-20001, 42.5mm x 11.8mm, 300m WR, A/R sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, $610 - $50 = *$560* (confirmed cart price, no code req.). Amazon: $680. eBay: $710. Jomashop: $795. List: $1795. Posted here mid-May for $630.

Mfg. product page here, where it says the case is: "stainless steel with grey PVD coating".

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ilicone-strap-men-s-watch-2760-tr1-20001.html


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Citizen Promaster Nighthawk Blue Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch BJ7006-56L, "Blue Angels", *$192* after in-cart 20% discount (confirmed). eBay: $265. List: $475.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...l-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-bj7006-56l.html










Black-dial Nighthawk BJ7000-52E, *$158* after in-cart discount (confirmed). Jomashop/Amazon: $199. eBay: $218. List: $395.
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...l-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-bj7000-52e.html


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Citizen Promaster Nighthawk Blue Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch BJ7006-56L, "Blue Angels", *$192* after in-cart 20% discount (confirmed). eBay: $265. List: $475.
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...l-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-bj7006-56l.html


Crap. I've wanted a blue angels citizen for quite some time now. But I have a regular nighthawk and can't justify this after my recent spree. Oh well. Better off this way. Still got my Mako USA II, mondaine stop2go, AND blumo on the way.

Addiction is real...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Another from Certified's eBay store. Frederique Constant Classic Automatic Black Dial Leather Men's Watch FC-303B5B6. 40mm x 10mm, 50m WR, sapphire crystal, FC-303 movement which is based on the SW200-1. $304 - $50 PARTYINUSA discount = *$254*. Next eBay price: $510. Amazon: $484. List: $1,095.


Code's not working for me 
Edit: fine print matters! Forgot that I already used it to get sunglasses for the wife. Checking out as guest solved that problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Certified is one of the eBay 20% PARTYINUSA sellers. This Wenger, which is on their site for $33 (and seems to always show "only 2 left!") is *$29.11 on eBay after the 20% discount and includes free shipping*:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Wenger-Field-Classic-Black-Dial-Leather-Strap-Mens-Watch-72800/253251135545
> 
> UPDATE: As dumberdrummer noted, Certified is having their own 20% sale, so it's *cheaper ($26.39, confirmed) on their site, but doesn't include shipping*. They give you free shipping on $99+ orders, so add something else from below to "save"!
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ack-dial-leather-strap-men-s-watch-72800.html


BC, 
Thanks for this deal. I bought one of these for the heck of it. I've had small Wenger field watches before and they are well built. For under $30 it was a no brainer impulse purchase to give my Timex Expedition a run for its money.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

For any Canadians on here, Strap Mill Canada has 30% off sitewide until tomorrow. Use code "July1st".

https://www.strapmillcanada.com

Personally never used them before but I just bought 5 straps from them since they seem like good value. Especially their Crazy horse leather strap.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Christopher Ward Summer Sale is now live:









https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/summer-sale?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Shop+the+Sale+Now&utm_content=Wk15-SummerSale-Preview+-+UK&utm_campaign=03/07/2018&_bta_tid=152215817321392152120009618495428438896150261799620860489163023692787301060796848079934002089529287436&_bta_c=39d4pvp4rh2zet8zdypb3fjrc7mrn

I didn't find anything very exciting this time though...


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

thedius said:


> Christopher Ward Summer Sale is now live:
> 
> View attachment 13270657
> 
> ...


I couldnt pass up on the C60 Trident Vintage for $400


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

thedius said:


> Christopher Ward Summer Sale is now live:
> 
> View attachment 13270657
> 
> ...










I may have over did it.
The "soft touch leather straps" are tremendous value and very comfortable.
I also wanted a white dial quartz diver "grab and go" 43mm for 237
also picked up an all black trident for $415 which 50%


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

Only 38mm offering for the trident pro 600. Not much there this time around on the C Ward sale. I miss the days of 43mm ceramic GMTs for 500


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JMD1082 said:


> Only 38mm offering for the trident pro 600. Not much there this time around on the C Ward sale. I miss the days of 43mm ceramic GMTs for 500


I got my Trident Pro 5-Day COSC for around $800 at a previous sale. This sale is not so impressive.

There are also some 50% off models in the Nearly New section.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

UK/EU deal only: watchshop.com / watchshop.fr (UK-based) have the Citizen Eco-Drive "red arrows" World Time Chronograph CA0080-54E for 197€ (£174) + free shipping with -10% discount code "ws10". This is at least 30€ less than cheapest eBay/Amazon listings.










Nicolas


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression Diver (Green) - $485 using code FIREWORKS for 25% off. Includes free shipping both ways.










http://www.watchstation.com/en_US/shop/super_sea_wolf_53_compression-zo9257p.html

This green version is $700 - 20% on eBay. Hard to find it elsewhere. Blue and black versions are all being sold in the $1,000-$1,300 range across a few different places.

Can't vouch for this site but seems like one hell of a deal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Visiting Certified's site, they're having their own 20% (max $50) sale. The above FC are still a better deal from eBay, but this RW is a better deal from their site:
> 
> Raymond Weil Freelance Black Dial Silicone Strap Men's Watch 2760-TR1-20001, 42.5mm x 11.8mm, 300m WR, A/R sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, $610 - $50 = *$560* (confirmed cart price, no code req.). Amazon: $680. eBay: $710. Jomashop: $795. List: $1795. Posted here mid-May for $630.
> 
> ...


To add to the deals spotted on Certified, they have a couple of the quartz Alpina Startimers left for $161.59 after discount in cart, which is ~$3 less than I got it used on eBay with 18% eBay bucks a coupla months ago, which I thought was about the best deal I'd ever get on it. Usually around $200 on Amazon and ~$180 on sale.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ack-textile-strap-men-s-watch-al240bs4s6.html


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

And up into the mix for a change a Massdrop update









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Joma has some good deals on Ball Trainmaster Legend models. $599 after coupon

https://www.jomashop.com/ball-watch...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ


----------



## marquimsp (Jul 13, 2016)

JMD1082 said:


> Only 38mm offering for the trident pro 600. Not much there this time around on the C Ward sale. I miss the days of 43mm ceramic GMTs for 500
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's a 42mm c60 pro for 245 pounds, but it's a commemorative piece for the RAF (still very interesting, and amazing deal), but no ceramic bezel...

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Joma Daily Deal

https://www.jomashop.com/invicta-watch-23937.html









retail:$1,695.00 was:$274.23
*$159.99 (91% off)*

Case Size: 52mm
Case Material: Stainless Steel
Bezel Material: Stainless Steel, Aluminum
Bezel Color: Gold, Titanium
Crown Type: Screw Down
Crystal Type: Mineral
Dial Material: Metal
Band Size: 31mm :think:

Who knows what the hell it's made out of :-d


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

recapt said:


> Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression Diver (Green) - $485 using code FIREWORKS for 25% off. Includes free shipping both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch, but Watch Station has been offering that model, in that particular color way, for that same price, forever (with whatever "coupon code du jour" they happen to be running at the time).


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Quake1028 said:


> Joma Daily Deal
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/invicta-watch-23937.html
> 
> ...


Nah---I'm looking for something with more 'presence'---a bit more blingy, showy.....


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Ooops, double post---two much is too much!


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

So tempted to grab a trident ugh

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> It's a one piece bracelet (i.e. a piece of jewelry) AND it's 22mm....so good luck fitting it to that Monster!


Yeah, I should have been more clear when I said it was something different. Jewelry bracelet by a micro styled after a watch bracelet from that same micro. Sorry if there was any confusion.


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Nice watch, but Watch Station has been offering that model, in that particular color way, for that same price, forever (with whatever "coupon code du jour" they happen to be running at the time).


Yeah, I can't figure out why that would be. Green just must not sell very well with that model. But if it's your thing, you're in luck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

City74 said:


> I couldnt pass up on the C60 Trident Vintage for $400


Same here. Was deciding between the steel or PVD version, got the steel.

Bonus is that it's 38mm as I find the 43 to be too big


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Can anyone take a screen shot of the 10% buy or sell ebay bucks email that was sent out on June 12th and send it to me? Ebay screwed me out of $200 in ebay bucks and I'm trying to sort it out. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

IAmAnalog said:


> Yeah, I should have been more clear when I said it was something different. Jewelry bracelet by a micro styled after a watch bracelet from that same micro. Sorry if there was any confusion.


Actually, my post wasn't directed at you, but rather to the follow-up poster looking to possibly try and put this on a Monster. All good, either way!


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

I'm so tempted by the CW C8 UTC, 50% off. In reviews, the dial looks absolutely gorgeous, combining multi-levels and textures while staying within the aviation aesthetic. (I even like the "pipette" hands, which others have called "condom" hands). And I'd like a GMT to replace my Orient Star Seeker (I'm just not digging its looks as much as I thought I would). But at 44mmx53mm(!), plus puffy crowns, I know it's just going to be too big...
https://www.christopherward.com/events/summer-sale/half-price/c8-utc-worldtimer-573b82


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

recapt said:


> Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression Diver (Green) - $485 using code FIREWORKS for 25% off. Includes free shipping both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome watch! Love mine.... The site is owned by the Fossil Group (to the best of my knowledge), so it's reliable.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Perdendosi said:


> I'm so tempted by the CW C8 UTC, 50% off. In reviews, the dial looks absolutely gorgeous, combining multi-levels and textures while staying within the aviation aesthetic. (I even like the "pipette" hands, which others have called "condom" hands). And I'd like a GMT to replace my Orient Star Seeker (I'm just not digging its looks as much as I thought I would). But at 44mmx53mm(!), plus puffy crowns, I know it's just going to be too big...
> https://www.christopherward.com/events/summer-sale/half-price/c8-utc-worldtimer-573b82
> View attachment 13271665


Dam, I'm tempted by this, but I really wanted the black DLC coated version, which doesn't seem to be on sale, correct? It's only the steel version?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Havent we all bought and sold a C60 at least once by now?


danktrees said:


> Same here. Was deciding between the steel or PVD version, got the steel.
> 
> Bonus is that it's 38mm as I find the 43 to be too big


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

capisce1987 said:


> Awesome watch! Love mine.... The site is owned by the Fossil Group (to the best of my knowledge), so it's reliable.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Good to know. Googling around, I found this in the Fossil Group 10-K:

"We also sell certain of our proprietary and licensed watch products, as well as upscale watch brands of other companies, such as Citizen and Swiss Army, at our Company-owned *Watch Station International* full-price retail and outlet stores."

And at watchstation-dot-com:

"At Fossil Group, Inc. ("Fossil", "we" or "us"), owner of the WatchStation brand, we respect and protect your privacy rights."


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

raheelc said:


> Dam, I'm tempted by this, but I really wanted the black DLC coated version, which doesn't seem to be on sale, correct? It's only the steel version?


No DLC version, what I wanted too. Still a gorgeous piece , and the price is very tempting. I have one in my shopping bag, trying to find a reason not to press buy...


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

CheapestNATOStraps has new stuff in the clearance section! https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/on-sale

Tropic Sport, Vintage Tropic and Rubber NATOS are available in select sizes and colors for $5.95 each. These normally sell for between $10 and $18. The biggest deal is the vintage while the sport gets the smallest discount.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thecapper (May 1, 2018)

Does Zelos ever have sales?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

thecapper said:


> Does Zelos ever have sales?


on preorder or upon initial release, and less frequently on clearance of discontinued or blemished units


----------



## thecapper (May 1, 2018)

Thanks. Didn’t figure they’d have a sale on a pre-order, but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

NOT A DEAL.

My monster just arrived brand spanking new from chronograph divers. It's AWESOME.

Thanks again BostonCharlie for finding the deal!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

$775 for a fun quartz Titanium TAG.

https://www.timepiece.com/tag-heuer-watch-waz1110-ft8023.html?mkwid=s_dc&pcrid=164175048942&pkw=&pmt=&plc=&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIvvif1vWD3AIVQ2V-Ch3vGwgBEAkYASABEgIt5fD_BwE


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

25% off at Cincy strap co with code 1776

Today through Sunday.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Seems like a pretty solid deal at TJ Maxx.com for this Glycine Airman GMT 4-hander with (what I'm assuming to be) a full lume dial at $549.99. https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...0380839?colorId=NS1003537&pos=1:2&N=854946405


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Seems like a pretty solid deal at TJ Maxx.com for this Glycine Airman GMT 4-hander with (what I'm assuming to be) a full lume dial at $549.99. https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...0380839?colorId=NS1003537&pos=1:2&N=854946405


Looks like the GL0069. Here is a helpful review that talks about the dial and shares lume shots:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/81a678


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Double post:


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

May have already been posted but I'm a grumpy Dad who is not going to go back and read old threads. 

Seems Prime day is coming. Starts 7-16 at 3pm EST

Start making a list of watches and other stuff now.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Not sure if this is being shared yet but this is the lowest price I remember for an in-house Frederique Constant.

Certified-Watch-Store on the 'bay is participating in the 20% off coupon code PARTYINUSA which caps out at $50.

Frederique Constant Manufacture Classic retails at $2,495 but is listed on eBay by CWS for $674.30 before the PARTYINUSA code - making this watch $624.30 shipped -or- 74.98% of retail.

Here is the link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/253458193982










The silver dialed variant is available for slightly more - $709.79 before the $50 off.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/253236018779










Here are two links from Monochrome about the Manufacture Classic:
https://monochrome-watches.com/fred...ure-classics-moonphase-hands-on-review-price/
https://monochrome-watches.com/frederique-constant-classic-manufacture-black-dial-review-price/

This is by far the best affordable deal I've seen on a dress watch in a very long time.

Happy 4th!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Not sure if this is being shared yet but this is the lowest price I remember for an in-house Frederique Constant.
> 
> Certified-Watch-Store on the 'bay is participating in the 20% off coupon code PARTYINUSA which caps out at $50.
> 
> ...


The sans-roman numerals version is better

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

MEzz said:


> No DLC version, what I wanted too. Still a gorgeous piece , and the price is very tempting. I have one in my shopping bag, trying to find a reason not to press buy...


Yeah it is tempting at that price. I have a Hamilton Khaki Air Zermatt, which has a black case (although no GMT function etc). I'm wondering if I should keep that, or go for this instead, even though it's not a black case.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Grovana 300M Automatic Divers (ETA movement, sapphire crystal, etc) in a variety of bezel colors are $339 for the 4th of July sale at Jomashop, plus an extra $10 off with code *A10* brings the price to *$329*:

https://www.jomashop.com/grovana-watch-15712136.html

$365 on Gemnation, where it is also on sale / special offer at this time. $500+ on Amazon and eBay.


----------



## Djmeen (Dec 8, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> View attachment 13270727
> 
> I may have over did it.
> The "soft touch leather straps" are tremendous value and very comfortable.
> ...


I couldn't pass either on that white C60 300 at that price!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Chances of another eBay coupon before August 2nd? Wondering if I should burn these eBay bucks now or wait. 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Odds are end of july


batmansk6 said:


> Chances of another eBay coupon before August 2nd? Wondering if I should burn these eBay bucks now or wait.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## marquimsp (Jul 13, 2016)

thedius said:


> Christopher Ward Summer Sale is now live:
> 
> View attachment 13270657
> 
> ...


I canceled my Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT and bought the C8 UTC Worldtimer (black leather)... Cheaper, more modern-looking and I know CW customer service is great already, so no worries.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Daily dose of Massdrop









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Reef Tiger RGA166* "Seattle Space Needle" ST2130 HiBeat - *$113.92* ($595 MSRP)
41mm x 10mm 316L stainless case, anti-reflective sapphire crystal, triple layer black dial, Super Luminous hands and markers, big date, 50M WR, SS bracelet w/solid end links
Sea-Gull ST2130 (ETA 2824-2 clone) 28,800 automatic movement costs $90 to $100 by itself!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> *Reef Tiger RGA166* "Seattle Space Needle" ST2130 HiBeat - *$113.92* ($595 MSRP)
> 41mm x 10mm 316L stainless case, anti-reflective sapphire crystal, triple layer black dial, Super Luminous hands and markers, big date, 50M WR, SS bracelet w/solid end links
> Sea-Gull ST2130 (ETA 2824-2 clone) 28,800 automatic movement costs $90 to $100 by itself!
> 
> ...


You forgot the best part


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

At least we know the bracelet is certified


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *Reef Tiger RGA166* "Seattle Space Needle" ST2130 HiBeat - *$113.92* ($595 MSRP)
> 41mm x 10mm 316L stainless case, anti-reflective sapphire crystal, triple layer black dial, Super Luminous hands and markers, big date, 50M WR, SS bracelet w/solid end links
> Sea-Gull ST2130 (ETA 2824-2 clone) 28,800 automatic movement costs $90 to $100 by itself!


For a closer look: video of watch with white dial


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

ToM has a $25 per $100 spent sale going on. Up to $300 in credit.
Not applicable to select watches, which means applicable to some watches.


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

StrapsCo Independence Day Sale
-Save 10% Off Any order with promo code: 10JULY
-Save 20% Off Orders of $50 or more with promo code: 20JULY
-Save 30% Off Orders of $100 or more with promo code: 30JULY


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

TheJohnP said:


> ToM has a $25 per $100 spent sale going on. Up to $300 in credit.
> Not applicable to select watches, which means applicable to some watches.
> 
> View attachment 13274475


Plus 15% cash back. If you aren't buying something at Touch of Modern today, why are you even here?

The promo worked on a 42mm Speedy Pro. Never owned one, so I'll be able to cross that off the list.

The Edox 7750 auto chronos are under $500 net.


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

NOT A DEAL

hello enablers. quick question that's probably been addressed numerous times in these threads, but the search function is letting me down:

*What's up with areatrend's packaging?
*
I took advantage of one of the eBay codes the other day to finally check out the SKX007 and 009, since I've been eyeing them both for a while.

The 009 came from Jomashop, was expertly packaged in an authentic Seiko box (blue flip-top textured and Seiko-branded, with white outer sleeve/box), with the watch around the white faux-leather Seiko cushion, all secured in place by a little cardboard spacer at the hinge end of the box. It was as perfect and "new" as I'd expect from a dealer.

The 007 came from areatrend, and while the box was the same shape, it was not Seiko-branded, had no outer sleeve, had a sorta chintzy cotton/felt pillow that the watch had slipped off of, and no little cardboard spacer to hold things in place. The watch itself is mostly fine, though the bezel action is a little sloppy and visibly rocks up and down (on the 12 then 6 side of the case) on rotations like it might not be seated properly--you can actually see a small gap between bezel and case when it rocks. The 009 does rock very very slightly, but has much tighter action overall.

I realize these are two different possible issues, and that the bezel action may just be a "quirk" of what is a lower-end Seiko model. I can live with both as long as I'm not being duped by areatrend--and I have no reason to think I am, just a little odd about the secondhand packaging...

Anyone else have a similar issue with AT purchases?

/End NOT A DEAL

now where can I get a deal on an aftermarket rubber and/or nato for the 007??


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

RyanD said:


> Plus 15% cash back. If you aren't buying something at Touch of Modern today, why are you even here?
> 
> The promo worked on a 42mm Speedy Pro. Never owned one, so I'll be able to cross that off the list.
> 
> The Edox 7750 auto chronos are under $500 net.


LOL post of the day!

Doc Savage


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Plus 15% cash back. If you aren't buying something at Touch of Modern today, why are you even here?
> 
> The promo worked on a 42mm Speedy Pro. Never owned one, so I'll be able to cross that off the list.
> 
> The Edox 7750 auto chronos are under $500 net.


TopCashBack already confirmed on the Speedy Pro. Let's see what else I can find...


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Momentum-Fla...ID=6358540011&psd=1&refinements=p_89:Momentum

I think this is pretty good deal if you like it, OK yeah its quartz, but its a solid watch, sapphire, and thin. I paid about twice this amt a year ago for mine.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

10% off of most subs at Doxa using code July410. Runs through July 6.

Best Swiss Made Sport & Dive Watches for Men | Doxa Watch


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Sporkboy said:


> CheapestNATOStraps has new stuff in the clearance section! https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/on-sale
> 
> Tropic Sport, Vintage Tropic and Rubber NATOS are available in select sizes and colors for $5.95 each. These normally sell for between $10 and $18. The biggest deal is the vintage while the sport gets the smallest discount.
> 
> ...


How's the quality on these?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

recapt said:


> Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression Diver (Green) - $485 using code FIREWORKS for 25% off. Includes free shipping both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks recapt, I pulled the trigger on it. I got the 25% discount as well as a 15% new customer discount and a 3% eBates discount, but I had to pay sales tax. So I got it for about $435. Not bad all. Thanks again.


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

Bruce R said:


> Thanks recapt, I pulled the trigger on it. I got the 25% discount as well as a 15% new customer discount and a 3% eBates discount, but I had to pay sales tax. So I got it for about $435. Not bad all. Thanks again.


Congrats! You got a steal. And you're welcome. Really glad to know it helped. Would love to see pics once it arrives!

Wear it in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

HoustonReal said:


> *Reef Tiger RGA166* "Seattle Space Needle" ST2130 HiBeat - *$113.92* ($595 MSRP)
> 41mm x 10mm 316L stainless case, anti-reflective sapphire crystal, triple layer black dial, Super Luminous hands and markers, big date, 50M WR, SS bracelet w/solid end links
> Sea-Gull ST2130 (ETA 2824-2 clone) 28,800 automatic movement costs $90 to $100 by itself!
> 
> ...


Very nice, but needs to be more like 38mm case diameter.


----------



## psu555 (Jun 25, 2018)

gabethegoat said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> hello enablers. quick question that's probably been addressed numerous times in these threads, but the search function is letting me down:
> 
> ...


I got a Seiko Blue Baby Turtle from Area Trend. Generic box, watch was almost perfect, super tiny nick on bottom side of case. They gave me $20 credit and overall got the watch for about $200 after discounts, so still happy about the purchase. Eventually moved on and resold on ebay for $300.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

I know this one has been mentioned in the past but it stacks with two current promos for a total of 91.93% off its original retail ($16,400).

The Ralph Lauren 867 27.5mm in WG is available on ToM for $1,899 and is eligible for the $300 ToM promo. Back out $286.35 from Top Cashback (15% offer for ToM) and the net cost is $1,323.49!

Link: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...ph-lauren-slim-classique-automatic-rlr0132700















Here is a link to an article on Hodinkee which deals with a very similar model which uses the same case size and movement: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-ralph-lauren-867-square-model-in-white-gold

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> I know this one has been mentioned in the past but it stacks with two current promos for a total of 91.93% off its original retail ($16,400).
> 
> The Ralph Lauren 867 27.5mm in WG is available on ToM for $1,899 and is eligible for the $300 ToM promo. Back out $286.35 from Top Cashback (15% offer for ToM) and the net cost is $1,323.49!
> 
> ...


Of course the sale on the world time model ended yesterday...

Very tempted to get one of these square models as an investment (may go up once these cheap ones dry up), but I think I found an even better deal on something else.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

mefuzzy said:


> How's the quality on these?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I have no. 2 and no. 3, the first is reasonable if bought from Cousins UK, the second one is crap (mine was bought on Al I xpress).
I've ordered no.1 in green, as well as a Marine Nationale Nato.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mefuzzy said:


> How's the quality on these?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I have the first two straps (from cheapestnatostraps, specifically), albeit in different colors: they're not luxury straps, but at those prices, they are very satisfactory. I'm glad I purchased mine.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

mefuzzy said:


> How's the quality on these?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I have been very pleased with the quality of the premium NATOs and their leather straps, but I have yet to try the tropics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyansmoker (May 6, 2017)

qrocks said:


> $775 for a fun quartz Titanium TAG.
> 
> https://www.timepiece.com/tag-heuer-watch-waz1110-ft8023.html?mkwid=s_dc&pcrid=164175048942&pkw=&pmt=&plc=&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIvvif1vWD3AIVQ2V-Ch3vGwgBEAkYASABEgIt5fD_BwE
> 
> View attachment 13272537


$756 @ creationwatches: Tag Heuer Formula 1 Black Dial WAZ1110.FT8023 Men's Watch


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

cyansmoker said:


> $756 @ creationwatches: Tag Heuer Formula 1 Black Dial WAZ1110.FT8023 Men's Watch


Someone snagged it. Sold out


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

From SD, Seiko Men's Core Automatic Watch (SRPA29) for $188 - $53 w/ coupon code SDSCORE135 = $135. Shipping is free.
https://www.ashford.com/us/SRPA29.pid


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback.

I have bunch of their NATOs which I'm happy with, a couple of their leather which reflects the price I paid for (so pretty much crap) but am wondering how their rubbers would feel.

It's much harder to screw up rubber compared to a good leather.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> 10% off of most subs at Doxa using code July410. Runs through July 6.
> 
> Best Swiss Made Sport & Dive Watches for Men | Doxa Watch
> 
> View attachment 13274727


Are you sure that "July410" is the correct code? I tried it on 3 different models and keep receiving the message "Coupon "july410" does not exist!"? I've been interested in a 1200T, but also tried the code on a 300 and a 1500T....nada. Thx. DD.

EDIT: Never mind....the code should be JUL410 (no "y"); found it on the Doxa Forum page.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Today for Massdrop dinner we have a Flieger









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Are you sure that "July410" is the correct code? I tried it on 3 different models and keep receiving the message "Coupon "july410" does not exist!"? I've been interested in a 1200T, but also tried the code on a 300 and a 1500T....nada. Thx. DD.
> 
> EDIT: Never mind....the code should be JUL410 (no "y"); found it on the Doxa Forum page.


Apologies for that, I think I was autocorrected but should have double checked. Hope you found a watch.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> Apologies for that, I think I was autocorrected but should have double checked. Hope you found a watch.


Oh, no worries whatsoever! And "finding" the watch (which is included in the sale) wasn't the problem....now, "justifying" it, on the other hand. Wishing it wasn't included in their sale, that would make things really easy for me to "just move along", lol!


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Not to poke the bear, but noticed that Xezo was featured on ToM this morning.

This one is $330, normally $605









Hopefully we won't be going down any rabbit holes today because of this.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Oh, no worries whatsoever! And "finding" the watch (which is included in the sale) wasn't the problem....now, "justifying" it, on the other hand. Wishing it wasn't included in their sale, that would make things really easy for me to "just move along", lol!


Same here, been lusting over the 300 50th Anniversary and trying to justify it myself. Iconic design and great brand history but that's a lot of coin for the specs (I know, greater than the sum of the parts). They do seem hold their value very well judging by the F29 prices. Good luck.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Kitch or catch? Bulova 96A130 Quartz Frank Lloyd Wright Hoffman House 40mm Watch, on bracelet, *$45*.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Men...Wright-Hoffman-House-40mm-Watch-/263729987896










Or *on leather for $40*:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Men...use-Silver-Tone-Dial-40mm-Watch-/263730167703

Elsewhere:


BlueSmokeLounge said:


> Out of curiosity, I just scoured through a couple dozen pictures of the man and I didn't find a single one where he appeared to be wearing a wristwatch.


`


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Tissot T-Wave Mother of Pearl Dial Ladies Watch T023.210.16.111.01, 27mm x 8mm, ETA quartz, sapphire crystal, 30m WR, *$161* from Jomashop's eBay store. $170 from Jomashop's site.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tissot-T-W...Ladies-Watch-T023-210-16-111-01-/382425287464


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Edit: Nevermind.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Wenger GST Mother of Pearl Dial Stainless Steel Ladies Watch 79112, mineral crystal, rotating bezel, date, 33mm, 100m WR, *$36.39 incl. free shipping* at Certified's eBay store, $49 on Certified's site. Amazon: $50.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Wenger-GST...ainless-Steel-Ladies-Watch-79112/253163390389


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Kitch or catch? Bulova 96A130 Quartz Frank Lloyd Wright Hoffman House 40mm Watch, on bracelet, *$45*.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Men...Wright-Hoffman-House-40mm-Watch-/263729987896
> 
> ...


Could be either... It's based on a floor rug he designed(!)

I bought one of these on a whim about a year ago. It's fairly no-frills ($150 RRP) but $45 is a decent enough price for it and while cheaply made, Bulova doesn't make junk. There's also a wall clock. Which I also bought...


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Frederique Constant Runabout Silver Dial Leather Strap Men's Watch FC-303RMS6B6, FC-303 automatic (based on SW200-1), 43mm x 11mm, *$434* from Certified's eBay store, $581 on their site. Next eBay price: $557. List: $1,550. From Jomashop's page (where it's OOS): "limited to 2888 pieces". No boat.

FC product page here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Frederique...er-Strap-Mens-Watch-FC-303RMS6B6/273004701123


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

https://www.christopherward.com/events/summer-sale/half-price/c60-trident-pro-600-vintage-627e13

Trident Vintage PVD 43mm added to CW half off sale. Not bad for $415.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko 5 Sports model SRP759J1, blue dial & strap, 4R36 movement per Jomashop and Creation (both OOS). 44mm x 13mm (per Jomashop), uni-directional bezel, 100m WR, exhibition back, *$168* shipped from Singapore. eBay: $199 shipped from Hong Kong (though it's a K and not a J model -- $229 for J on eBay).

https://www.chronograph-divers.com/seiko-automatic-watch-srp759j1/


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Charlie, you are on a tear today. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Kitch or catch? Bulova 96A130 Quartz Frank Lloyd Wright Hoffman House 40mm Watch, on bracelet, *$45*.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Men...Wright-Hoffman-House-40mm-Watch-/263729987896
> 
> ...


I love FLW but dang that thing looks like it would be hard to read.


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

Gannicus said:


> https://www.christopherward.com/events/summer-sale/half-price/c60-trident-pro-600-vintage-627e13
> 
> Trident Vintage PVD 43mm added to CW half off sale. Not bad for $415.
> 
> View attachment 13277561


Thanks! I snagged one


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

BostonCharlie said:


> Kitch or catch? Bulova 96A130 Quartz Frank Lloyd Wright Hoffman House 40mm Watch, on bracelet, *$45*.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Men...Wright-Hoffman-House-40mm-Watch-/263729987896
> 
> ...


Reminds me of Dazzle Camouflage


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Tsarli said:


> Reminds me of Dazzle Camouflage
> 
> View attachment 13277705


Yes, +1 for the historical reference. 

Anyhow, it's cheap and unique enough to warrant a possible purchase....

(Not for me though).


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Elkins45 said:


> I love FLW but dang that thing looks like it would be hard to read.


Ditto. I like some of the color versions a lot better. I just can't decide if the FLLW reference would be enough for me to wear it often though. I just really enjoy autos lately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Ditto. I like some of the color versions a lot better. I just can't decide if the FLLW reference would be enough for me to wear it often though. I just really enjoy autos lately.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wonder how hard it would be to take it out of the case and paint the hands Cherokee Red?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

TheJohnP said:


> ToM has a $25 per $100 spent sale going on. Up to $300 in credit.
> Not applicable to select watches, which means applicable to some watches.
> 
> View attachment 13274475


For future reference: You can make multiple purchases and get up to $300 credit on each purchase.


----------



## malizna77 (Dec 30, 2015)

Did you buy a rug aswell? Just curious


eljay said:


> Could be either... It's based on a floor rug he designed(!)
> 
> I bought one of these on a whim about a year ago. It's fairly no-frills ($150 RRP) but $45 is a decent enough price for it and while cheaply made, Bulova doesn't make junk. There's also a wall clock. Which I also bought...


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

TheJohnP said:


> Not to poke the bear, but noticed that Xezo was featured on ToM this morning.
> 
> This one is $330, normally $605
> 
> ...


"Unite 4 good"

That sort of commercial promotion makes me sick...

Might as well sell something for profit and say, "Buy it for the children...". :roll:


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

NRAchad said:


> "Unite 4 good"
> 
> That sort of commercial promotion makes me sick...


So you're "in" for how many then?


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

NRAchad said:


> "Unite 4 good"
> 
> That sort of commercial promotion makes me sick...
> 
> Might as well sell something for profit and say, "Buy it for the children...". :roll:


Why the heck would they think it's okay to write that on the dial lol. It looks disgusting, you'd have to pay me to wear it!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> So you're "in" for how many then?


100 x 0....


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

NRAchad said:


> "Unite 4 good"
> 
> That sort of commercial promotion makes me sick...
> 
> Might as well sell something for profit and say, "Buy it for the children...". :roll:


Is _Unite 4 Good_ real? I figured it was something Xezo made up to help its watches look like other, uh, Swiss watches that are promoting some cause or other.

UPDATE: Of course, I just had to google it:
https://www.xezo.com/xblog/spotlight-on-unite4good/
_... a non-profit foundation whose mission is to 'inspire global citizens to embrace positivity and acts of kindness, leading to worldwide collaboration and good will.'_ :roll:

UPDATE 2: The unite 4 good web site won't load for me, so maybe there's less to this than meets the eye.

Speaking of causes, here is a limited edition $55 Red Bar fundraiser poster. You can buy it for the children:
https://shop.analogshift.com/collections/watches/products/poster










"All proceeds from the sale of these fun prints will be donated to a local charity in New York City in the name of Red Bar Group."


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Does that Frank Lloyd Wright Bulova have the smooth sweep of the Accutron or a 1/sec quartz tick?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

swank said:


> Does that Frank Lloyd Wright Bulova have the smooth sweep of the Accutron or a 1/sec quartz tick?


Looks like a tick, tick, tick.......one second ticker.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

swank said:


> Does that Frank Lloyd Wright Bulova have the smooth sweep of the Accutron or a 1/sec quartz tick?


For $45 I'm betting on the same movement in the Caravelle watches, which is a conventional quartz.


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

jcombs1 said:


> 10% off of most subs at Doxa using code July410. Runs through July 6.
> 
> Best Swiss Made Sport & Dive Watches for Men | Doxa Watch
> 
> View attachment 13274727


I'm so very tempted to get the 1200T. Is this the lowest they go?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

gruntmedik said:


> I'm so very tempted to get the 1200T. Is this the lowest they go?


I don't remember a bigger discount as I've only been following the brand closely the last few months. Someone here may remember a BF or similar Holiday Sale with more of a discount.

They do seem to hold value better than many brands, if you hate it I don't think you have a whipping coming when you move it along.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow so impressed by these fossil straps!

Sale still going on
https://www.fossil.com/us/en/search.Strap.html

I highly recommend the black silicon and actually I recommend all of them. 
$8 some were $4 
+3% cash back from ebates

Some of the straps I purchased aren't available anymore  
I bought 20mm and 22mm for my turtles


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Saw an Oris at Costco. Not sure what the model number is.

Looks similar to this one at joma https://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-01-733-7649-4031-ls.html









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

malizna77 said:


> Did you buy a rug aswell? Just curious


Nah, it would only be a replica 



yankeexpress said:


> Looks like a tick, tick, tick.......one second ticker.


Correct


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Do you guys have any 38mm Seiko 5 or similar automatic deals/suggestions under $100? (Not Snk80x)


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Ossamanity said:


> Do you guys have any 38mm Seiko 5 or similar automatic deals/suggestions under $100? (Not Snk80x)












How about SNKLxx, such as this SNKL45 for *$70* from Jomashop? 38mm x 10.3mm automatic, free shipping with FASTSHIP. eBay: $74. Amazon: $99.
https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-snkl45.html










Or SNK795, 37mm x 11mm (per Jomashop; LongIsland says 38mm x 10mm), *$65* at Jomashop:
https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-5-watch-snk795.html

Jomashop's photos aren't very good, but here's a wristshot from this review (in German):


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Ossamanity said:


> Do you guys have any 38mm Seiko 5 or similar automatic deals/suggestions under $100? (Not Snk80x)


Some of my favorites include SNK381, SNKL41, SNKK11, SNKK35, SNXS79, and SNKL15. They are all either 37 or 38mm. All can be had on Ebay from various sellers for under $100. The Seiko 5 Finder on Watchsleuth.com is a great resource.

SEIKO 5 Finder - Searchable Seiko 5 Catalog


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> View attachment 13278859
> 
> 
> Wow so impressed by these fossil straps!
> ...


Seems they only sell to US bank accounts, so sadly I can't get these sales when they appear, some of them real bargains! Enjoy them!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

Gannicus said:


> https://www.christopherward.com/events/summer-sale/half-price/c60-trident-pro-600-vintage-627e13
> 
> Trident Vintage PVD 43mm added to CW half off sale. Not bad for $415.
> 
> View attachment 13277561


Thanks for the post , Bought one !


----------



## cyansmoker (May 6, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *Reef Tiger RGA166* "Seattle Space Needle" ST2130 HiBeat - *$113.92* ($595 MSRP)
> 41mm x 10mm 316L stainless case, anti-reflective sapphire crystal, triple layer black dial, Super Luminous hands and markers, big date, 50M WR, SS bracelet w/solid end links
> Sea-Gull ST2130 (ETA 2824-2 clone) 28,800 automatic movement costs $90 to $100 by itself!
> 
> ...


I realize that it is a Chinese movement that is an ETA replica, full of skin flakes, blah blah.
Still, I ordered one, received it today. Impressed with everything, including the bracelet, so far.


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

catcherus said:


> Seems they only sell to US bank accounts, so sadly I can't get these sales when they appear, some of them real bargains! Enjoy them!
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Yep tried a few times from AU , even with a ship forwarder , no dice.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

catcherus said:


> Seems they only sell to US bank accounts, so sadly I can't get these sales when they appear, some of them real bargains! Enjoy them!
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Had no idea. Where are you from?


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> Had no idea. Where are you from?


Spain.

Seems like the shop lets you choose among different countries to shop from, and either of them is mine so there it goes

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## nicegator (Apr 10, 2018)

Ossamanity said:


> Do you guys have any 38mm Seiko 5 or similar automatic deals/suggestions under $100? (Not Snk80x)


Check out this Orient. 37.5 mm, can be had for about $100. This particular deal 
https://www.worldofwatches.com/mens-soma-leather-white-dial-orient-ontfer2k004w0
With coupon WELCOMEBACK 10 would be $108


----------



## nicegator (Apr 10, 2018)

recapt said:


> Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression Diver (Green) - $485 using code FIREWORKS for 25% off. Includes free shipping both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got one around Christmas time with 30% off. Much more impressive in person. Runs about +1sec a week.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop is offering Orient today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luckydawg003 (Jun 18, 2016)

It's only $190 on ebay for the Orient Executive Sun and Moon, so with any discount code it would be cheaper than Massdrops price of $185. Someone posted on Massdrop that it was $160 last drop. Neat looking watch though, if the price was cheaper I might have picked it up.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

nicegator said:


> Got one around Christmas time with 30% off. Much more impressive in person. Runs about +1sec a week.


Wow! + 1 sec a week, huh? Must have a cesium atom movement


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Gonkl said:


> Yep tried a few times from AU , even with a ship forwarder , no dice.


Try MyUS.com forwarders.

They have a free 2 year premium membership for Mastercard (and possibly Visa Card) owners. There is a thread about it on OzBargain.


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

cyansmoker said:


> I realize that it is a Chinese movement that is an ETA replica, full of skin flakes, blah blah.
> Still, I ordered one, received it today. Impressed with everything, including the bracelet, so far.


Mind posting a pic or two? I'm right on the fence about purchasing one


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Christopher Ward just sent out an email with a survey. You get to tell them how garbage their web site is, and you might win a $500 gift card.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Christopher Ward just sent out an email with a survey. You get to tell them how garbage their web site is, and you might win a $500 gift card.


LULZ! Just received and completed that survey myself.


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Christopher Ward just sent out an email with a survey. You get to tell them how garbage their web site is, and you might win a $500 gift card.


That "survey" was longer than my finals in college...combined.


----------



## nicegator (Apr 10, 2018)

dumberdrummer;46457
Wow! + 1 sec a week said:


> Polonium actually.


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

Raymond Weil Freelancer Chronograph Automatic for $899 at tjmaxx.com

https://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/pro...368321?colorId=NS2346231&pos=2:9&N=2031104296


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

Delete


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Christopher Ward just sent out an email with a survey. You get to tell them how garbage their web site is, and you might win a $500 gift card.


Must be time for another logo change.


----------



## Brosh (Dec 12, 2016)

It did ask about how important a logo was to making a purchase so stands to reason.


Cobia said:


> Must be time for another logo change.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The watch I bought from Poshmark is currently "In Review" at Poshmark. I'm really curious to see how this process works. With any luck, I'll get the watch by the end of next week.

Update: Passed the review process already.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Christopher Ward just sent out an email with a survey. You get to tell them how garbage their web site is, and you might win a $500 gift card.


there will be no christmas in july


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

RyanD said:


> The watch I bought from Poshmark is currently "In Review" at Poshmark. I'm really curious to see how this process works. With any luck, I'll get the watch by the end of next week.
> 
> Update: Passed the review process already.


Which watch did you buy from poshmark, if you don't mind me asking. I purchased a watch from their site last year and they also did a verification/authentication on the watch, which it passed. Not exactly sure what the process entails though. I had an AD look over the watch/movement after receiving it, just for good measure. Everything checked out thankfully.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

Brosh said:


> It did ask about how important a logo was to making a purchase so stands to reason.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Too bad they didn't send that survey to people that aren't current owners, who aren't at least in part because of the logo.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Wittnauer WN1000 NOS $20








https://www.amazon.com/Wittnauer-Bl...C_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=wittnauer+watches

Posted by WUS user Sirjohn on the 20 dollars or less thread I felt that this stood out as a bargain.

As I understand it, the legacy Wittnauer brand was revived by Citizen in 2008 as a luxury brand. It has since been abandoned and this is NOS, dead batteries and all.

For $20, you get a stainless case, Miyota movement and sapphire crystal. Supposedly the value here is pretty good as the MSRP for this was ~$250 back in the day.

Anyway, I have one on the way and look forward to seeing it for myself. Maybe a base for modification?

Photos below by Sirjohn.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Must be time for another logo change.


Comic Sans here we come!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Just received an email from Ashford: today thru July 10th, they're offering 10% off their pre-owned selection with code POSALE https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...=website&utm_source=optimove&utm_medium=email


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Glycine F104 black (GL0126) or blue (GL0127) dial automatic, 48mm, 30m WR, sapphire crystal, date, *$347 + $15* S&H from Evine. Having trouble finding good comp.s for the black dial ($900+ on eBay) -- maybe it's just hard to find. List: $1,100. (Here is an eBay listing for a pre-Invicta black-dial F104 for $600.)

UPDATE: black-dial OOS; blue-dial still available.
https://www.evine.com/Product/646-007

Photo from Jomashop where it's OOS:


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Just received an email from Ashford: today thru July 10th, they're offering 10% off their pre-owned selection with code POSALE https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...=website&utm_source=optimove&utm_medium=email


(Updated with new POSALE code) ...

The few pre-owned watches I've noticed on Ashford are labeled "Store Display. Pristine Condition - Never Worn." Like this JR Aquascope which is $619 - 10% POSALE discount = *$557* (tested).

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...00-11E201-FK6A-SD.pid?nid=cpg_cat3280049&so=4


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Replacing my double post with another pre-owned deal. This pre-owned Luminox 3955 set (extra strap, tool, compass) is being sold by mygiftshop on eBay, a seller known for selling lots of new stuff. So it's probably a return. *$176.46 incl. free shipping*, 30 day returns. New on eBay: $250. Amazon: $240. List: $450.

UPDATE: Now OOS.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Luminox-39...s-Yellow-Dial-Interchangeable-St/232833038509


----------



## cyansmoker (May 6, 2017)

cyansmoker said:


> I realize that it is a Chinese movement that is an ETA replica, full of skin flakes, blah blah.
> Still, I ordered one, received it today. Impressed with everything, including the bracelet, so far.


(Potato quality) wrist shot after request:








I will add to this post as I come up with more information.

10a-4p as measured: 40.71mm
Crystal: not domed at all
Lume: Uh-Oh...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

BostonCharlie said:


> I just tested it on the watch below but the code didn't work for me :-( Maybe it's targeted?
> 
> The few pre-owned I've noticed on Ashford over time are labeled "Store Display. Pristine Condition - Never Worn." Like this JR Aquascope which is $619 before any discount.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...00-11E201-FK6A-SD.pid?nid=cpg_cat3280049&so=4


Ahhhhh ........my bad! Let's try this again....the CORRECT code is POSALE. Sorry 'bout that!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Dupe DiDupe!


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

Got my Hadley Roma croc and gator straps from joma. The navy 20mm may be the best $25 I ever spent.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Ahhhhh ........my bad! Let's try this again....the CORRECT code is POSALE. Sorry 'bout that!


$557 !! arghhh...tempting


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> Got my Hadley Roma croc and gator straps from joma. The navy 20mm may be the best $25 I ever spent.
> View attachment 13281245
> 
> View attachment 13281255
> ...


That combination is just 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Just received an email from Ashford: today thru July 10th, they're offering 10% off their pre-owned selection with code POSALE https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...=website&utm_source=optimove&utm_medium=email


Works on the Zenith Captain El Primero. $2825 after coupon and cashback.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sporkboy said:


> Wittnauer WN1000 NOS $20
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tempting, but 48mm. They have some other interesting watches from this brand for not much more that might be tempting.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Got my $21 “Hadley Roma” Ostrich strap from Jonathan today. 

It says genuine ostrich on the back but there is no mention of Hadley Roma anywhere. It also didn’t come with a buckle, even though the picture on the website did. 

It is nice looking though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

PetrosD said:


> Too bad they didn't send that survey to people that aren't current owners, who aren't at least in part because of the logo.


I'd fall in to that camp. I really would like a Trident, but the logo kills it. The old Chr Ward was leagues better.


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

ManOnTime said:


> I'd fall in to that camp. I really would like a Trident, but the logo kills it. The old Chr Ward was leagues better.


That is why I don't own one, too.


----------



## networkned (May 15, 2018)

gruntmedik said:


> That is why I don't own one, too.


Ditto


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

gruntmedik said:


> ManOnTime said:
> 
> 
> > I'd fall in to that camp. I really would like a Trident, but the logo kills it. The old Chr Ward was leagues better.
> ...


Yup.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Don't worry guys, I am sure that every one of us who did fill in that questionnaire, made some remark about the logo (and in my case, also about the placement of it on the dial). Whether they listen or not remains to be seen.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Orient Triton divers back in stock at Creation. $317 for blue and black. $336 for black and gold.

http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...ption=1&keyword=Orient+sports+automatic+diver

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> Tempting, but 48mm. They have some other interesting watches from this brand for not much more that might be tempting.


The 48mm listed is wrong, I am told it is 42mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Luminox 9247 Men's F-22 Raptor Chronograph Black Dial Titanium Brown Leather, T25 tritium lume, $350 from watchgooroo, $298 after 15% PERFECTDAY discount (didn't verify). Next eBay price: $433 (pre-discount).
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Luminox-92...ack-Dial-Titanium-Brown-Leather-/332545944067


I wanted to thank BostonCharlie for his efforts- I bought this one, and it hits all the checkmarks for me. And the value
equation works out as well- fit, finish, the band, the AR sapphire, the whole package. I think the higher end Luminox 
watches are a great value.

Thanks again BC.


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

justin86 said:


> Orient Triton divers back in stock at Creation. $317 for blue and black. $336 for black and gold.
> 
> Orient sports automatic diver
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Loving my blue one I got from there


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

A lonely Citizen Chandler on Massdrop









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Not sure about the deal part but I know these-guys have been hard to find. This is for Active/Retired Military (USA):

https://www.shopmyexchange.com/timex-men-s-camper-watch-41711/5510730


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Jomashop has the Ball Black Rock titanium for $1495 if you use the coupon code FDBA400. I don't recall ever seeing this Watch offered for less.

https://www.jomashop.com/ball-watch-dm2176a-p1caj-b.html


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Also got my strap in from jomashop

Hadley Roma 21 MM Black Nubuck Alligator Leather Strap







If a buckle came with this it would have been 100% 
Nonetheless still a good strap for those who have trouble finding 19mm or 20mm straps
https://www.jomashop.com/hadley-roma-21ast01m.html
$22 shipped using code FASTSHIP


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Brooklyn Watch Co. Lafayette White Dial Rose Gold-tone Men's Watch Item No. CLA-A, 44mm x 12.8mm, 100m WR, Swiss Ronda 1069 movement, small seconds, sapphire crystal, screwback case, *$50 at Jomashop with code BDBW10* (not tested), eBay: $82. Amazon: $132. List: $165.

Mfg. product page here.

https://www.jomashop.com/brooklyn-watch-cla-a.html










Interesting: Jomashop has the same address as Brooklyn Watch Co.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Not a deal, but it seems to be a slow day so I thought I'd post up this beauty.

Arrived the other day courtesy of the Orient "secret" sale posted on here. Mako USA II in white. 

I used to have a Ray II so I have just some quick thoughts.

Sapphire crystal is great. A nice upgrade from the mineral on the Ray/Mako. 

The bezel is amazing. It's so ridiculously crisp and satisfying to use. No backplay or wiggle whatsoever. Better than most of my Seiko's, my squale, my NTH, and others. 

Crystal is recessed (or maybe the bezel is tall) and this is a common complaint but I get why they did it. It protects the crystal which is more prone to shattering than mineral. Doesn't bother me one bit because unless you're looking for it it's barely noticeable.

Bracelet is nice. Not tapered. Clasp is okay, but not a noticeable improvement over the original. Solid endlinks are nicely finished. I swapped it out though for this black/white rubber strap which matches the aesthetic of the watch itself.

Crown is still poor compared to Seiko. Not as flimsy feeling as the original on the Ray/Mako II, but tiny and hard to grasp. When you screw it in you're afraid you're gonna thread it wrong. An annoyance which takes some getting used to but doesn't kill the overall watch for me.

Case finishing is simple but nice. Brushed top polished sides. Nicely engraved caseback.

Lume is great. Way better than the Mako and ray II. Right after a charge it shines 90% as bright as a good Seiko lumibrite, which is to say incredibly impressive. Nothing matches the lumibrite. Certainly better than anything I have on basically all my non-seiko watches including all the swiss and micro brands. Lume diminishes a little faster than Seiko after that, but the residual tiny bit of glow lasts hours and is comparable to Seiko longevity.

Feels great on the wrist not too light or heavy, not too small or large. 7.25-7.5" wrist for reference depending on how bloated I am.

Overall a ridiculous value for the $225 I paid. Would be a great value at $300. Still a decent value at MSRP.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Reminder that 10% off sitewide, $100 maximum discount, at eBay Australia ends today (Sunday 8/7): *PLATYPUS*


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Google Express is offering 25% Off (Max $100 Discount) when you apply promo code EXTRA25 during checkout. Shipping is free on orders of $35+ (may vary by store).
https://express.google.com


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks to those who posted the eBay PERFECTDAY code last week. I'd had my eye on this Squale 1553 for a while but couldn't get over the hump. But that 20%, coupled with some Paypal money from my aunt that I was not expecting made this thing $122 from an AD with full warranty. BOOM!

I've been out of town and was tracking its every move across the ocean to me. I think I hit refresh on the DHL page even more than I do on Watchrecon in any given day... I just got home tonight and tore into it.

It's a new old stock case and dial (and maybe hands?) with a modern ETA quartz movement. The lume is mostly dead, and the seconds hand misses just about all of the marks (a gripe of mine, but I'll let it pass. THIS TIME!). It came on a nice-smelling Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap with signed buckle but I put it on this tropic strap, which is a little bit shorter, and I like the look. The spacing of the lug holes in proximity to the case is really tight, so finding other straps to work with it will be hard.

38mm case
40mm bezel 
45mm L2L
20mm lugs
9mm thick


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

double post


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

55% off Hublot on ToM 24hr sale, not a bargain but slight deal for those with deeper pockets. Below example the most expensive one MSRP 22900 but they are much cheaper now than MSRP, ToM is slightly cheaper as far as I saw (quickly)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Bulova 65C112* Accu Swiss Automatic Mechanical 7750 Chronograph - *$299* *Alternative seller* 
41mm x 15mm stainless steel case, AR sapphire crystal, 7750 automatic chronograph movement, Swiss Made, 20mm leather band with butterfly deployment clasp, 30M WR


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Orient Subaru today from Massdrop









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Speedmaster with 2-year warranty for $1360 after 15% cash back at ToM. Looks to be in decent shape for that price.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Want a MTD 102 Super-Illuminator? This is close but not the same. Casio Men's Quartz Blue Bezel Silver-Tone Bracelet 44mm Watch MTD110D-7AV. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens-Quartz-Blue-Bezel-Silver-Tone-Bracelet-44mm-Watch-MTD110D-7AV/183230667118?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160727114228%26meid%3Df71bb619ea7e43e992ee739f700b4290%26pid%3D100290%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D183251694801%26itm%3D183230667118&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507 *$50*






The image clearly shows the pushbutton for the light and the word _Illuminator_ on the dial.

The seller is _thecasiostore (Feedback score 1220)_ so they should know what they are selling :roll:


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Why isn't the last post in this thread the latest post in this thread?


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

More bargain than deal. Interesting Seiko 5 Sports w/ 4R36 movement, 100m WR, 48mm (UPDATE: Amazon Japan says 45mm x 13mm), model SRPC59J1, *$219* USD from either SkyWatches (Singapore) or eBay (Australian seller, 295 AUD). I guess it's JDM, because I'm not seeing any US sellers. List: $435. I'm really digging these.

SkyWatches:
https://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/seiko-5-sports-watch-srpc59j1-srpc59j-srpc59.htm

eBay:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-5-Sp...-Automatic-Mens-Watch-Silicone-S/153039987094










I found a few other colorways on bracelet at SkyWatches for a little more coin:
blue/gold SRPC51 ($223):
https://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/seiko-5-sports-watch-srpc51j1-srpc51j-srpc51.htm
green/silver SRPC53 ($223)
https://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/seiko-5-sports-watch-srpc53j1-srpc53j-srpc53.htm
black+red/silver SRPC57 ($226)
https://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/seiko-5-sports-watch-srpc57j1-srpc57j-srpc57.htm

Here is a nice shot of the green I discovered:










UPDATE: amazon-co-jp says 45mm x 13mm, and they have more photos (~206 USD)
https://www.amazon.co.jp/セイコー-SEIKO-SPORTS-100M防水-SRPC59J1/dp/B07F8PV21M/


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> More bargain than deal. Interesting Seiko 5 Sports w/ 4R36 movement, 100m WR, 48mm, model SRPC59J1, *$219* USD from either SkyWatches (Singapore) or eBay (Australian seller, 295 AUD). I guess it's JDM, because I'm not seeing any US sellers. List: $435. I'm really digging these.
> 
> SkyWatches:
> https://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/seiko-5-sports-watch-srpc59j1-srpc59j-srpc59.htm
> ...


Good spotting but I would hold off on those.

These Seiko 5 Diver's usually settle around $140-180 in a few weeks time.

Interesting color combinations though, making me itch for that green.

Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> *Bulova 65C112* Accu Swiss Automatic Mechanical 7750 Chronograph - *$299* *Alternative seller*
> 41mm x 15mm stainless steel case, AR sapphire crystal, 7750 automatic chronograph movement, Swiss Made, 20mm leather band with butterfly deployment clasp, 30M WR


That's a really good price for a swiss made valjoux automatic. Too bad I'm not too big on gold with white dials. Too "mature" for my taste. Should make someone happy though!


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> Want a MTD 102 Super-Illuminator? This is close but not the same. Casio Men's Quartz Blue Bezel Silver-Tone Bracelet 44mm Watch MTD110D-7AV. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens-Quartz-Blue-Bezel-Silver-Tone-Bracelet-44mm-Watch-MTD110D-7AV/183230667118?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160727114228%26meid%3Df71bb619ea7e43e992ee739f700b4290%26pid%3D100290%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D183251694801%26itm%3D183230667118&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507 *$50*
> View attachment 13285611
> The image clearly shows the pushbutton for the light and the word _Illuminator_ on the dial.
> 
> The seller is _thecasiostore (Feedback score 1220)_ so they should know what they are selling :roll:


Interesting that the dial says 50m WR but the image of the caaseback says 10 bar.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Here is a nice shot of the green I discovered:


Pretty sharp but 48mm? Maybe that includes the crown and the case is a more reasonable 43ish? That's not how Seiko typically references case specs so if it's a true 48 I'm scratching my head on why so big?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> Want a MTD 102 Super-Illuminator? This is close but not the same. Casio Men's Quartz Blue Bezel Silver-Tone Bracelet 44mm Watch MTD110D-7AV. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens-Quartz-Blue-Bezel-Silver-Tone-Bracelet-44mm-Watch-MTD110D-7AV/183230667118?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160727114228%26meid%3Df71bb619ea7e43e992ee739f700b4290%26pid%3D100290%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D183251694801%26itm%3D183230667118&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507 *$50*
> View attachment 13285611
> The image clearly shows the pushbutton for the light and the word _Illuminator_ on the dial.
> 
> The seller is _thecasiostore (Feedback score 1220)_ so they should know what they are selling :roll:


FYI - This model has a *FIXED bezel*. Notice how the numbers on the lower portion of the bezel are flipped so they are upright.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Tanker G1 said:


> Pretty sharp but 48mm? Maybe that includes the crown and the case is a more reasonable 43ish? That's not how Seiko typically references case specs so if it's a true 48 I'm scratching my head on why so big?


Going by the day-date position, I assume it's a more typical 43mm not including the crown.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

If anyone is a fan of Lip watches from France, they have sale on a few models right now.

https://www.lip.fr/fr/createurs/soldes/soldes_dete/

For instance, there is the last of this 40mm Himalaya open heart for roughly $395, about 25% off normal.








Just be careful if you use Google Translate on the site, as it might switch the € to a $, which won't reflect the actual price.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Bulova 96B251* Lunar Pilot Chronograph Black Dial Men's Watch -* $299.99 on Amazon** or Jomashop*
45mm x 13.5mm stainless steel case, 262kHz UHF quartz chronograph movement, sapphire crystal, 22mm leather strap, extra nylon strap, 30M WR


----------



## thecapper (May 1, 2018)

You can often find it for less on eBay. I got mine with the bracelet for $238.


----------



## thecapper (May 1, 2018)

Not at the moment though. Nothing under $350


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

From SlickDeals: "Fossil Watch Bands & More *$6.40* & Free Shipping". Code: *MORE4U*.

https://www.fossil.com/us/en/men/sale/view-all.orderBy3.pageNumber1.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> *Bulova 96B251* Lunar Pilot Chronograph Black Dial Men's Watch -* $299.99 on Amazon** or Jomashop*
> 45mm x 13.5mm stainless steel case, 262kHz UHF quartz chronograph movement, sapphire crystal, 22mm leather strap, extra nylon strap, 30M WR


Better watch for half the price.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Precisionist-Mens-96B259-Quartz-Chronograph-Leather-Strap-44-5mm-Watch/263190996509


__
http://instagr.am/p/BiXMZtXHyUm/


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

This deal was posted by @betterthere in the Resco thread, so credit where it's due.

Resco watches are offering a 15% discount with the promo code "USA".

These watches are arguably overpriced given the specs, IMO, or I would already own the RTAC model in red. I still want one but hard to justify, if you can justify it they are rarely on sale so here's your chance.

https://rescoinstruments.com/


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> This deal was posted by @betterthere in the Resco thread, so credit where it's due.
> 
> Resco watches are offering a 15% discount with the promo code "USA".
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat as you; they seem like really well designed/built watches and would definitely like to add one to the collection (especially since they're based practically in my backyard, lol), but I just can't bring myself to pull the trigger at the prices they're asking. (And to clarify, I'm not saying they're not worth what they're asking, it's just that to me, there are other options out there which are equally appealing at lower price points).


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Better watch for half the price.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Precisionist-Mens-96B259-Quartz-Chronograph-Leather-Strap-44-5mm-Watch/263190996509
> 
> ...


Does the seconds hand sweep in this one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

dumpweed said:


> Google Express is offering 25% Off (Max $100 Discount) when you apply promo code EXTRA25 during checkout. Shipping is free on orders of $35+ (may vary by store).
> https://express.google.com


Thanks for this. I wasn't familiar with Google Express. I ended up ordering not a watch but a camera lens from Adorama in New York. They charged an "estimated tax" of 10%, which I found quite odd because Kentucky's sales tax is only 6% and NYC doesn't even have a local tax as high as that. I'm hoping their estimate is high and I get back the difference, but it was still a pretty good deal on a nice macro lens.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

dumpweed said:


> Google Express is offering 25% Off (Max $100 Discount) when you apply promo code EXTRA25 during checkout. Shipping is free on orders of $35+ (may vary by store).
> https://express.google.com


This blackout, atomic, solar G-Shock GW2310FB-1 looks like a deal: *$78* after EXTRA25 discount (not tested, exp. 7/17/18). Amazon: $98. eBay: $86. I have trouble reading Casio's inverse displays (except for the GD350-1B we bought for my nephew -- I wanted to keep it). OTOH, my eyes aren't what they used to be.

https://express.google.com/product/1410230760926729807_150124700239390416_118724597










Also, on a couple of the listings I looked at the photos didn't match the product number, so double check that.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

MstrDabbles said:


> Does the seconds hand sweep in this one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does, at 16 bps. It also serves double duty as both running seconds and chronograph seconds - the pusher at 8 switches modes.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

If you buy from Jomashop use coupon code *AD10* for $10 off.



HoustonReal said:


> *Bulova 96B251* Lunar Pilot Chronograph Black Dial Men's Watch -* $299.99 on Amazon** or Jomashop*
> 45mm x 13.5mm stainless steel case, 262kHz UHF quartz chronograph movement, sapphire crystal, 22mm leather strap, extra nylon strap, 30M WR


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Grovana automatic chronograph model 1571.6136, 42mm x 13mm, sapphire crystal, screw down crown (per Jomashop) $496 - $100 EXTRA25 discount = *$396* (not tested). eBay: $496 (same seller). Amazon: $552. Jomashop: $559.

UPDATE: Not sure about the WR. The listing below says 100m. Jomashop, Gemnation, Chrono24 and ToM all say 300m. Gemnation also says the movement is Valjoux 7750.

https://express.google.com/product/6799577089924829760_1364101350931939561_118724597


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

MstrDabbles said:


> Does the seconds hand sweep in this one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Click the second link in my post.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> Grovana automatic chronograph model 1571.6136, 42mm x 13mm, sapphire crystal, 300m WR, $496 - $100 EXTRA25 discount = *$396* (not tested). eBay: $496 (same seller). Amazon: $552. Jomashop: $559.
> 
> https://express.google.com/product/6799577089924829760_1364101350931939561_118724597


IMO, this is a much better deal at $396 than the Bulova AccuSwiss for $299 posted earlier. If I didn't already have similar watches, I'd be all over this.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Better watch for half the price.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Precisionist-Mens-96B259-Quartz-Chronograph-Leather-Strap-44-5mm-Watch/263190996509
> 
> ...


Damn. Why'd you have to post that Instagram link? Now I have to buy it.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

That is a hell of a nice looking watch. That movement is so great.


----------



## cyansmoker (May 6, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Better watch for half the price.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Precisionist-Mens-96B259-Quartz-Chronograph-Leather-Strap-44-5mm-Watch/263190996509
> 
> ...


NOT A DEAL

I own both. IMO, there is no "better watch." They get equal wrist time.

Edit: Thanks for the Instagram #watchporn tag, although it's not always what I expect!


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

ToM has another 24h deal on watches, no bargains but okeyish, this ALPINA ALPINER AUTOMATIC e.g. is 499, other sites have it 580+


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

TicTacArea continues to deliver G-Shock 35th Origin Gold deals:

Frogman, GF-8235D-1BER, *$405*. I'm seeing $500+ elsewhere.
https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...-8235d-1ber-watch-casio-g-shock-gf-8235d-1ber

Square (w/ SS screw-back case), DW-5035D-1BER, *$162*. I'm seeing $200+ elsewhere.
https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...-5035d-1ber-watch-casio-g-shock-dw-5035d-1ber

Circle (w/ SS screw-back case), DW-5735D-1BER, *$162* (or $156 with reg.). I'm seeing $200+ elsewhere.
https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...-5735d-1ber-watch-casio-g-shock-dw-5735d-1ber


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

cornorama said:


> I wanted to thank BostonCharlie for his efforts- I bought this one, and it hits all the checkmarks for me. And the value
> equation works out as well- fit, finish, the band, the AR sapphire, the whole package. I think the higher end Luminox
> watches are a great value.
> 
> ...


+1
Changed the strap for a sportier look









Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

dumpweed said:


> Google Express is offering 25% Off (Max $100 Discount) when you apply promo code EXTRA25 during checkout. Shipping is free on orders of $35+ (may vary by store).
> https://express.google.com


Not a deal

Thank you Dumpweed for sharing this. Since I have 2 google accounts, I was able to double dip and have 2 orders with 25% off each. Had to use a second credit card though. 
No watch purchases though :think: :-x
Picked up a new Nikon lens for my new camera. Saved $100 at Adorama!! |>
All I have to say ;-) o|


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Better watch for half the price.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Precisionist-Mens-96B259-Quartz-Chronograph-Leather-Strap-44-5mm-Watch/263190996509
> 
> ...


RyanD is correct...this watch has the preferred (IMO) "Precisionist" chrono movement vs the "Lunar Pilot". And it is simply a beautiful detailed / finished watch. Have to say that because I don't want my post to sound like a thread crap.

I bought the 96B260 last year (same as this watch except on bracelet with blue accents instead of red) and reluctantly returned it, a very difficult decision. I keep coming back to it, considering a "rebuy", because it is such a striking watch, especially for the $$. But I pull up this youtube video and know that I made the right decision for me.






As the poster manipulates the watch, you are struck by the beauty and quality of the piece. It is just dazzling. So dazzling that you fail to notice that it is just about impossible to read the time when looking at it "head on". Take special note around 3:30 when he begins showing the chrono function. Consider that you are viewing the watch closeup due to the camera, now consider if it is on your wrist and viewing at a normal distance. The problem is the skeleton handset for the hour / minute hands. It just gets lost. Believe the watch would have been far more usable if Bulova had used a solid handset.

Saying all of that, I am still tempted by this watch...


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop seems to enter a summer hole, one watch a day - today Revue Thommen XL









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

MrMajestyk said:


> Massdrop seems to enter a summer hole, one watch a day - today Revue Thommen XL


I'm 99% sure that the Grovana and Revue Thommen divers are literally the same watches. Might as well get the 7750 chrono Grovana for the same price.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I'm 99% sure that the Grovana and Revue Thommen divers are literally the same watches. Might as well get the 7750 chrono Grovana for the same price.


But with the Revue Thommen your saving $2001!

:roll:


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

If you're not into that, you may be interested in one of these Alpina Seastrong Divers...









You can pick one up from this seller with 100% feedback for $550 https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Alpina-Seastrong-Swiss-Automatic-Diver-Rubber-Strap-Watch-AL-525LBBRG4V6/182954481576

Or you can shoot your shot with Certified Watch Store at $550 or best offer https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Seastrong-Diver-Black-Dial-Silicone-Strap-MenS-Watch-Al525Lbbrg4V6/272992128690


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

Frederique Constant FC350S5B6 Automatic GMT
$536 or Best Offer plus Free Shipping










https://www.ebay.com/p/Frederique-C...assics-Swiss-Automatic-Black-Watch/1341877776

Amazon $750; Joma $699 (OOS)

WUS user review and some good shots of it here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f478/1st-fc-impressions-fc-classics-gmt-automatic-fc-350s5b6-3964338.html

Seems like a good deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

GeneralSkinny said:


> If you're not into that, you may be interested in one of these Alpina Seastrong Divers...
> 
> View attachment 13288623
> 
> ...


I can vouch for this Alpina. I recently moved mine along, but it was a great piece for the year or so that I owned it.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Better watch for half the price.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Precisionist-Mens-96B259-Quartz-Chronograph-Leather-Strap-44-5mm-Watch/263190996509
> 
> ...


Coincidentally, watcheshalfprice on eBay has a refurbished bracelet model with blue highlights for *$165*. Model 96B260. (New from OWD for $195 here.) List: $675.

"BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY"

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Pre...h-Quartz-Gray-Dial-44-5mm-Watch-/292158967585


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

GeneralSkinny said:


> If you're not into that, you may be interested in one of these Alpina Seastrong Divers...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Directly from Certified's site, *$490*. Plus $10 off for new customers with sign-up.
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...silicone-strap-men-s-watch-al525lbbrg4v6.html

Sometimes their listings are cheaper on eBay, sometimes at home.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Coincidentally, watcheshalfprice on eBay has a refurbished bracelet model with blue highlights for *$165*


While we're on the topic, I've noticed this model seems to be popular with eBay scammers "selling" large numbers of them for much less than $100, using stolen accounts. One seems to come up every few weeks.


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Directly from Certified's site, *$490*. Plus $10 off for new customers with sign-up.
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...silicone-strap-men-s-watch-al525lbbrg4v6.html
> 
> Sometimes their listings are cheaper on eBay, sometimes at home.


Well played.


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)

I bought that Alpina model from Certified Watch Store back in December for a similar price. Watch came new with box and all accessories. Good transaction


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Poshmark purchase arrived! Everything looks ok so far. Hard to get a good photo of this one, so here's a short video.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BlB50C_nNcl/


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Speedmaster with 2-year warranty for $1360 after 15% cash back at ToM. Looks to be in decent shape for that price.


1k for omega? Too good to b true?

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

juderiverman said:


> 1k for omega? Too good to b true?
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


I believe that's the Speedmaster Reduced as opposed to the iconic Speedmaster Professional.


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

What's ToM? What's the site? I can't find anything  haha

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

TouchOfModern.com


horhay86 said:


> What's ToM? What's the site? I can't find anything  haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

yeah thats the speedy reduced. Automatic as opposed to traditional hand winder.
Looks a but weird with the subdial spacing though. Maybe thats why watch lovers prefer the iconic vs the reduced.



mleok said:


> I believe that's the Speedmaster Reduced as opposed to the iconic Speedmaster Professional.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

yeah thats the speedy reduced. Automatic as opposed to traditional hand winder.
Looks a but weird with the subdial spacing though. Maybe thats why watch lovers prefer the iconic vs the reduced.



mleok said:


> I believe that's the Speedmaster Reduced as opposed to the iconic Speedmaster Professional.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

Dupe

(My first dupe, hooray)


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

ah... no wonder.... it makes it super thick as well?

not too sure if it is.... can try!



feltharg said:


> Also, it has the auto Eta with dubois depraz modul, Which is pain in the ass to service - the watchmakers "love it"
> 
> Is the deal still on? I think i had some tom Credit from earlier...


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

problem is, there was no link from the OP, i cant find the reduced speedy on tom (doesnt show even in the recelnty sold out), i dont think the 15 percent cashback is still on and lastly, i just found out my ToM store credit had an expiration date! and it was only three weeks ago  bummer



jamesezra said:


> ah... no wonder.... it makes it super thick as well?
> 
> not too sure if it is.... can try!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

feltharg said:


> problem is, there was no link from the OP, i cant find the reduced speedy on tom (doesnt show even in the recelnty sold out), i dont think the 15 percent cashback is still on and lastly, i just found out my ToM store credit had an expiration date! and it was only three weeks ago  bummer


Oh boy. Hope the credits can be revived? Drop them an email?


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Poshmark purchase arrived! Everything looks ok so far. Hard to get a good photo of this one, so here's a short video.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BlB50C_nNcl/


Sorry, but I cannot see the time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Jomashop has the black dial Ball Trainmaster GMT on sale for $795. I don't recall ever seeing it this low before.

https://www.jomashop.com/ball-watch-gm1038c-sj-bk.html


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko Presage Cocktail Time SRPB41, 40.5mm x 11.8mm (per LongIsland, $338), domed crystal. *$287 from JCP with code 4JEWELS* (not tested). eBay: $294. Amazon: $337. List: $450.

UPDATE: It looks like 6% cash back from ebates, too.

UPDATE 2: mygiftshop on eBay now has it for *$263* here.

Seiko product page here. Better deal from March here.

https://www.jcpenney.com/p/seiko-me...-watch-srpb41/ppr5007689247?pTmplType=regular


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

More of a bargain than a deal. Citizen Promaster Diver Black Dial Quartz. Eco-Drive solar, 45mm x 12mm, 200m WR, mineral crystal, screw-down crown, Item BN0190-07E, *$175* from Jomashop. eBay: $197. List: $350. Spotted on bracelet from DutyFreeIsland for $180 in March (now OOS).

https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-bn0190-07e.html


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop is speeding up, 2 offers today incl a favorite brand









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock black/red inverse display square, model DW5600HR-1, *$59*. The lowest price I've seen for these so far has been $69. List: $99.

Their listing photos mistakenly show a SS screw-back case. That photo is of a different model (the GW-5000HR). Macy's makes the same mistake.

Casio product page here. G-Central discussion here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Shock-Digital-Sports-Watch-Black-Red-DW5600HR-1-/362313356641

From elsewhere, to show the case back:


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Poshmark purchase arrived! Everything looks ok so far. Hard to get a good photo of this one, so here's a short video.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BlB50C_nNcl/


I didn't realize how rare skeleton rattrapantes are. I expected Google to show me Hublots, Zeniths, etc. It pretty much only shows Perrelets. Odd. There is a Hamilton, but it's not much of a "skeleton".


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> G-Shock black/red inverse display square, model DW5600HR-1, *$59*. The lowest price I've seen for these so far has been $69. List: $99.
> 
> Their listing photos mistakenly show a SS screw-back case. That photo is of a different model (the GW-5000HR). Macy's makes the same mistake.
> 
> ...


I have this model. You are correct, it isn't screw down, but has the four screws as shown in your picture. The strap is nicely done with the two tone. The red is quite inconspicuous on the wrist, only seen side on.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Noticed that WatchGauge has 20% off their stock of Lew & Huey Orthos and Spectre models.









Currently $400 for Orthos and $320 for Spectre
The Phantom they have isn't listed on sale, but it's $380.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> RyanD is correct...this watch has the preferred (IMO) "Precisionist" chrono movement vs the "Lunar Pilot". And it is simply a beautiful detailed / finished watch. Have to say that because I don't want my post to sound like a thread crap.
> 
> I bought the 96B260 last year (same as this watch except on bracelet with blue accents instead of red) and reluctantly returned it, a very difficult decision. I keep coming back to it, considering a "rebuy", because it is such a striking watch, especially for the $$. But I pull up this youtube video and know that I made the right decision for me.
> 
> ...


I just was going to caution the same thing. I have the 96B259, and I only wore it a couple of times because of how hard it is to read. You are right. Too bad they didn't use solid hands. When I get around to it, I'm selling it. Definitely looks great in my watch box, though. It's a very nice piece of jewelry with the polished case and the particular chronograph layout and styling, just not very functional for my day-to-day wear.

On the other hand, the solid white hands of the 96B251 moon watch (previously mentioned in this conversation as inferior) is not difficult to see at a glance. I wear it quite a bit, although less than I would like to because I want it to look good forever. :-!


----------



## pitmonster (Apr 27, 2008)

Techme said:


> I have this model. You are correct, it isn't screw down, but has the four screws as shown in your picture. The strap is nicely done with the two tone. The red is quite inconspicuous on the wrist, only seen side on.


I have a question for you, about the date display on th G-shock

In the pictures it shows a US date format (mm-dd) which means that it shows 6-30 for June 30th

Can you change to the UK date format (dd-mm) so that it shows 30-6 ?

Thanks.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

RyanD said:


> I didn't realize how rare skeleton rattrapantes are. I expected Google to show me Hublots, Zeniths, etc. It pretty much only shows Perrelets. Odd. There is a Hamilton, but it's not much of a "skeleton".


*Not a deal:*

I'm guessing this is due to a skeleton's inherent lack of legibility conflicts with the intent of the rattrapante complication which allows for an easily read way to measure a subunit of the total elapsed time by not stopping the chronograph.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

I saw this through an email. Watchbuys has a sale on some Junghans. Not sure good of a deal this is.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

horhay86 said:


> I saw this through an email. Watchbuys has a sale on some Junghans. Not sure good of a deal this is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's the link to the entire Junghans sale: German Watches | Sinn Watches | Nomos Watches | Hanhart Watches | Fortis Watches | Junghans Watches - WatchBuys


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

pitmonster said:


> I have a question for you, about the date display on th G-shock
> 
> In the pictures it shows a US date format (mm-dd) which means that it shows 6-30 for June 30th
> 
> ...


No - unfortunately, the module that Casio uses in this watch does not allow for the date format to be changed.


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

pitmonster said:


> I have a question for you, about the date display on th G-shock
> 
> In the pictures it shows a US date format (mm-dd) which means that it shows 6-30 for June 30th
> 
> ...


No - unfortunately, the module that Casio uses in this watch does not allow for the date format to be changed.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> G-Shock black/red inverse display square, model DW5600HR-1, *$59*. The lowest price I've seen for these so far has been $69. List: $99.
> 
> Their listing photos mistakenly show a SS screw-back case. That photo is of a different model (the GW-5000HR). Macy's makes the same mistake.
> 
> ...


Fair Warning: This model has one of the most difficult lcd's to read. Photo editing makes it look like it's easy to read. It is not.

That is a great price though.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

The *Nakzen SS6047G* is now available for as little as *$87.96* (black/silver model). This is the cheapest Miyota 9015 powered watch I've seen, if you can get past the jewels at 3,6,9 & 12.


----------



## pitmonster (Apr 27, 2008)

ericlikeseatin said:


> No - unfortunately, the module that Casio uses in this watch does not allow for the date format to be changed.


Dammit. Thanks for the reply anyway.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> The *Nakzen SS6047G* is now available for as little as *$87.96* (black/silver model). This is the cheapest Miyota 9015 powered watch I've seen, if you can get past the jewels at 3,6,9 & 12.


I can't unsee the crown.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

60% clearance at Torgoen for anyone interested.
https://torgoen.com/collections/clearance

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Double post.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

pitmonster said:


> Dammit. Thanks for the reply anyway.


There are a handful of Casio's that can do it.

Off the top of my head is the Casio WV-200A. It is atomic but not solar. Before you discount this line, it is pretty robust.

There was an older G-Shock G-7800 that can do it. But it's no longer made.

Also a Timex that is very good is the T4952/851 series. It can be configured in DD-MM, European format.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Techme said:


> I can't unsee the crown.
> 
> View attachment 13291949


Well, he did say the watch had jewels. lol


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Rocat said:


> There are a handful of Casio's that can do it.
> 
> Off the top of my head is the Casio WV-200A. It is atomic but not solar. Before you discount this line, it is pretty robust.
> 
> ...


G-7800 has configurable date formats. Long out of production, they do turn up on eBay periodically. I got all of these pre-owned at reasonable prices.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Techme said:


> I can't unsee the crown.
> 
> View attachment 13291949


What exactly is so offensive?









Are we really being that juvenile?


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Small shaft and two balls. Thats what i noticed...m


HoustonReal said:


> What exactly is so offensive?
> 
> View attachment 13291967
> 
> ...


Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## bogray57 (Jan 6, 2014)

Sorry if this has been previously posted, but I haven't seen it if it has...*Citizen BM6929*, *Eco Drive*, *Titanium*, *42mm*, *100m* water resistance. Saw this watch in the wild today at the same retail price listed by Amazon...*$195.02* seems like a good price for this piece.

https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Quar...qid=1531265571&sr=8-1&keywords=citizen+bm6929


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Saw this as I was searching for a Seiko Presage.

Seiko's Solar PADI-edition diver watch from Macy's for $237 with free shipping. Didn't buy one.... Yet.....

https://m.macys.com/shop/product/se...D=LINKSHARE&cm_mmc=LINKSHARE-_-5-_-63-_-MP563

Sent from my Note


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

MakaveliSK said:


> Saw this as I was searching for a Seiko Presage.
> 
> Seiko's Solar PADI-edition diver watch from Macy's for $237 with free shipping. Didn't buy one.... Yet.....
> 
> ...


Joe Camel says: Don't forget your 10% cash back from ebates!
https://www.ebates.com/macys.com


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Joe Camel says: Don't forget your 10% cash back from ebates!
> https://www.ebates.com/macys.com


Great catch!!!, Good thing I didn't pull the trigger. Going to have to now!

Sent from my Note


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

ronragus said:


> Small shaft and two balls. Thats what i noticed...m
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


You know, my mind is usually in the gutter, but I didn't even see that. I saw a stick figure person crouching like a frog.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

bogray57 said:


> Sorry if this has been previously posted, but I haven't seen it if it has...*Citizen BM6929*, *Eco Drive*, *Titanium*, *42mm*, *100m* water resistance. Saw this watch in the wild today at the same retail price listed by Amazon...*$195.02* seems like a good price for this piece.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Quar...qid=1531265571&sr=8-1&keywords=citizen+bm6929
> 
> View attachment 13292013


I dig it. I just stumbled across this better price after seeing your post:

*$142* from Certified's eBay store, new with tags. In this case, their eBay price is lower than their own site's price ($195):
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-TI-IP-Blue-Dial-Stainless-Steel-Mens-Watch-BM6929-56L/253320987702


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> What exactly is so offensive?
> 
> View attachment 13291967
> 
> ...


I'm not offended by the watch. It actually made me laugh out loud. In fact the images you posted made me laugh even harder! How do these companies not notice?

"Juvenile," absolutely! You can't take the boy out of the man. But it does look like a 'package'.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Citizen Eco-Drive Men's AT9070-51L World Time Blue Dial Silver-Tone 44mm Watch. Sapphire crystal, solar, atomic, *refurbished from OWD*, *$215*. Brand new on eBay: $280.

"MANUFACTURER'S REFURBISHED WITH TWO YEAR U.S. WARRANTY"

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Ec...Blue-Dial-Silver-Tone-44mm-Watch/263773635862


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Ebay 15% off with code PRIMOSALE on July 11, 2018.

Ebay 15% promo

Excludes tech and select categories below.

Terms & Conditions:

This Coupon is a 15% discount off a minimum purchase of $25 valid from 5:00 AM PT on July 11, 2018 until 11:00 PM PT on July 11, 2018. The Coupon discount is capped at a maximum value of $100. Discount applies to the purchase price (excluding shipping, handling, and taxes) of eligible items on eBay. com, cafr.ebay. ca and ebay. ca. Eligible items exclude warranties and protection plans, as well as items from the Computers & Electronics, Cameras & Photo, Cell Phones & Accessories, Computers/Tablets & Networking, Consumer Electronics, Video Games & Consoles, Coins & Paper Money, Gift Cards & Coupons, and Real Estate categories.

Coupon must be used within a single transaction (and can include multiple eligible items), while supplies last. Max one-time use. Only eBay users registered with an address located in the United States, Canada, Latin America or the Caribbean are eligible for the Coupon. Valid only for purchases from eBay. com, cafr.ebay. ca and ebay. ca. Any unused difference between the discount amount, as shown on the Coupon, and the purchase price of an item(s) in a single transaction (or cart) will be forfeited.

Coupon is subject to U.S. laws, void where prohibited, not redeemable for cash, has no face value, and cannot be combined with any other Coupon, or when paying with PayPal Credit Easy Payments or Gift Cards. eBay may cancel, amend, or revoke the Coupon at any time.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Just saw this for Seiko - https://gearpatrol.com/2018/07/09/black-friday-july-seiko-sale/

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Timex Waterbury quartz w/ indiglo, 38mm x 11mm, 50m WR, stainless steel (their Expeditions, for example, tend to be brass), model TW2P84600, *$65 + $9 S&H* (before eBay discount, above). On sale at timex-com for $118. List: $139. Next eBay price: $237 (?)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Timex-TW2P84600-Waterbury-Traditional-Wristwatch/273244866331


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

MacInFL said:


> RyanD is correct...this watch has the preferred (IMO) "Precisionist" chrono movement vs the "Lunar Pilot". And it is simply a beautiful detailed / finished watch. Have to say that because I don't want my post to sound like a thread crap.
> 
> I bought the 96B260 last year (same as this watch except on bracelet with blue accents instead of red) and reluctantly returned it, a very difficult decision. I keep coming back to it, considering a "rebuy", because it is such a striking watch, especially for the $$. But I pull up this youtube video and know that I made the right decision for me.
> 
> ...


In the high end stratosphere (>$200K) watches are rarely readable. No matter, they aren't worn. Just collected and stored in a safe.


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> The *Nakzen SS6047G* is now available for as little as *$87.96* (black/silver model). This is the cheapest Miyota 9015 powered watch I've seen, if you can get past the jewels at 3,6,9 & 12.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop is pushing one more gear up to 3 „deals" today

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

This a good deal? Like the look and Paracord strap.









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ebay seller LePerfect has the Citizen Nighthawk for $158.32 with the PRIMOSALE coupon code.

The next-best price I see anywhere is $199.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Me...408077?hash=item28562be10d:g:XFgAAOSwslRazdkw


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Not a deal



Itubij said:


> Jomashop has Ostrich Leather watch bands including 21mm and 19mm on sale for 80+% off.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/hsearch/#keyword=ostrich&sort=salepriceasc&mpp=20


Close out gator from Jomashop on vintage Omega









As noted came without buckle so I provided









Thanks to OP @itubij for posting


----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

Novi said:


> This a good deal? Like the look and Paracord strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a good price to me. They don't do many sales that I've seen, and not many of this case model come up on eBay in my several months of looking for a good used one.

Off to check my balances. I might just pick one up.

Edit:
This model has T25 tubes. From what I've read they aren't nearly as bright as T100 tubes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dinonino (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi, it's my first post. Wanted to contribute.
The Mondaine Helvetica No.1 on 26mm for Woman is $61.00 USD on Amazon.com. I haven't seen a Mondaine for that price before. 

Mondaine Men's 'Helvetica No.1' Quartz Stainless Steel and Black Leather Casual Watch (Model: MH1L1111LB)

Sorry I can't add images or links yet. 

Enviado desde mi CLT-L04 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

The Certina DS Action Diver with the Powermatic 80 movement in green is a daily deal on Joma for $495 USD: https://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c032-407-11-091-00.html









If anyone finds the Sea Turtle Conservancy edition for around $600 USD please let me know!


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Dinonino said:


> Hi, it's my first post. Wanted to contribute.
> The Mondaine Helvetica No.1 on 26mm for Woman is $61.00 USD on Amazon.com. I haven't seen a Mondaine for that price before.
> 
> Mondaine Men's 'Helvetica No.1' Quartz Stainless Steel and Black Leather Casual Watch (Model: MH1L1111LB)
> ...


https://www.amazon.com/Mondaine-Helvetica-Quartz-Stainless-Leather/dp/B00PB5YMT4


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Peace N Time said:


> Ebay 15% off with code PRIMOSALE on July 11, 2018.
> 
> Ebay 15% promo


Saved $100 on front brakes for the R8. I guess $640 for OE front rotors and pads isn't that bad for this type of car.


----------



## Luckydawg003 (Jun 18, 2016)

Glycine combat 6 moonphase massdrop $400. Someone said it was $300 on previous drops.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Used my ebay bucks and coupon code to pick up 2 Martu straps for $50. I won't see them for months, but that's ok!


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

beefyt said:


> Used my ebay bucks and coupon code to pick up 2 Martu straps for $50. I won't see them for months, but that's ok!


They are worth the wait.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

The bloody code is not valid for EU folk. Again. This is really starting to piss me off..


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

therion said:


> The bloody code is not valid for EU folk. Again. This is really starting to piss me off..


I'm confident that a stern letter written to Zdravko Počivalšek, expressing your displeasure, will get this resolved for you, post haste!


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm pretty sure he'll be right on it, he's a true prince when it comes to solving his citizen's problems..


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

therion said:


> The bloody code is not valid for EU folk. Again. This is really starting to piss me off..


Look at the bright side...you saved money 
I didn't ...


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

I have an itch in my wallet and it needs a good scratching. Preferably by a Seiko Tuna with a 15% discount off the "bay"


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

beefyt said:


> Used my ebay bucks and coupon code to pick up 2 Martu straps for $50. I won't see them for months, but that's ok!


I ordered one with the last ebay coupon and they were delivered in less than 3 weeks to the US.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

therion said:


> I have an itch in my wallet and it needs a good scratching. Preferably by a Seiko Tuna with a 15% discount off the "bay"


$650 to $675 selling price is the "sweet spot" to take fullest advantage of the $100 cap (but hey, even with any selling price above that, $100 off is still $100 off!).


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Peace N Time said:


> Ebay 15% off with code PRIMOSALE on July 11, 2018.
> 
> Ebay 15% promo
> 
> ...


Just saved $30 bucks on some straps I've been eyeing for a long time (2 short Colareb straps and a short Di Modell Chronissimo). Even though I need them, I wouldn't have purchased had it not been for the coupon -- thanks for the heads up buddy!


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Luckydawg003 said:


> Glycine combat 6 moonphase massdrop $400. Someone said it was $300 on previous drops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it was quite $300 flat, more like $339 or so from what I remember.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Told myself I wouldn't jump on the eBay sale... But then I did.

Wanted a flight master sna411 for a long time. Was about to finally pull the trigger when something else caught my eye.... 

With a more manageable 42mm case size, radio control, and great aesthetics I just couldn't say no!


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

Daluca straps with some of their leather NATOs on clearance. 
Leather Military | Military Straps | Military Watch Bands | Da Luca Straps


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

*Tissot T-Classic Automatic Silver Dial Titanium Mens Watch T0874074403700 - $283.91*

Should come to $241.33 with today's promo code.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tissot-T-Classic-Automatic-Silver-Dial-Titanium-Mens-Watch-T0874074403700/183155930286?epid=1967235801&hash=item2aa4f1b4ae:g:aHkAAOSwznVay976


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

Luckydawg003 said:


> Glycine combat 6 moonphase massdrop $400. Someone said it was $300 on previous drops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought the Glycine moon phase on a previous drop for $380. I'm pretty sure it was never $300. I'd wager it was never below $350.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

therion said:


> The bloody code is not valid for EU folk. Again. This is really starting to piss me off..


I think it will work. I've been using the US codes from Australia, but there's a trick.

Go on your ebay account and go to account settings.
Then on left hand menu go to addresses and change Registration address to USA (do not change delivery address)
You should get a message congratulating on your move to the US and then click submit
Then browse your local ebay site and see what you want to buy, when you know and have the product page - amend the url to ebay.com (instead of .com.au)
If done successfully you should see the price in EU and US dollars
Add to basket and choose paypal

You can test the code in your cart anyway before you commit if it's Buy It Now.

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Saved $100 on front brakes for the R8. I guess $640 for OE front rotors and pads isn't that bad for this type of car.


Hell, I'd pay that much for quality ones on my Subaru. That seems pretty reasonable to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Used ebay code on a new TSAR.
Could not resist after lowering price some with an offer.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Surprisingly, I'm having trouble finding something to purchase with the eBay code lol

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## networkned (May 15, 2018)

I ended up buying a Timex Waterbury. It'll be my first Timex since I was a kid.


----------



## Solace (Jun 3, 2018)

Congratulations on the Timex. :] I've had the urge to pick one up too, but I want one with blue indiglo lol. 

Instead I grabbed a new SKX007 on bracelet for modding and cheap modding supplies. I have one SKX007 on the way, but it's my fiancee's birthyear watch, so that one won't be for modding except a bezel swap (atleast initially  ). Got out for less than an SKX007 costs on Amazon, seemed like a win to me.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats to all the 15% bargain hunters. When the first alert by member @PeaceNtime appeared last night, spent awhile surfing with my short list for what to get and putting a few on my watch list.

There was a Monster LE I bid on, running up the price a bit only to be outbid before bailing on it.

Actually adjusted my choice at the last minute from a Black Bullet Seiko and got this HTF NOS Seiko:


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

therion said:


> I have an itch in my wallet and it needs a good scratching. Preferably by a Seiko Tuna with a 15% discount off the "bay"


Maybe you can buy the one UPS "lost" on its way to me from the previous 15% coupon.


----------



## psu555 (Jun 25, 2018)

One more left. Seiko Baby Monster Ice Blue $140 - ebay %15 off code = $119

ebay item 153096221616


----------



## psu555 (Jun 25, 2018)

Looks like it just sold, did someone here picked it up?



psu555 said:


> One more left. Seiko Baby Monster Ice Blue $140 - ebay %15 off code = $119
> 
> ebay item 153096221616
> 
> View attachment 13295393


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

psu555 said:


> Looks like it just sold, did someone here picked it up?


Already have one, or I would have thought seriously about it. I paid a bit more.


----------



## psu555 (Jun 25, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> Already have one, or I would have thought seriously about it. I paid a bit more.


I picked up the first one. I'm deeply concern of it's size! But at $119 I couldn't hold back. Whats your wrist size?

After seeing this picture of 5.75 wrist guy pull it off I pulled the trigger.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

psu555 said:


> I picked up the first one. I'm deeply concern of it's size! But at $119 I couldn't hold back. Whats your wrist size?


I have one as well (6.25-6.5" wrist). Not a ISO-rated diver but the look more than makes up for it.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Techme said:


> I think it will work. I've been using the US codes from Australia, but there's a trick.
> 
> Go on your ebay account and go to account settings.
> Then on left hand menu go to addresses and change Registration address to USA (do not change delivery address)
> ...


Thanks for the tip, I'll definitely do that when the next code pops up. I was late to the party for this one, I'm afraid, it has expired by the time I woke up.. :-(

Is it OK if I just change the country? It looks odd when I leave my original adress with the Slovenian post code and then change to the US at the bottom.

I think we'll see a mass virtual migration to the US by the next code


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

therion said:


> Thanks for the tip, I'll definitely do that when the next code pops up. I was late to the party for this one, I'm afraid, it has expired by the time I woke up.. :-(
> 
> Is it OK if I just change the country? It looks odd when I leave my original adress with the Slovenian post code and then change to the US at the bottom.
> 
> I think we'll see a mass virtual migration to the US by the next code


It's fine to do it. Make sure you only change the country. Do not change your postal address.

Just change it back later. |>

Pro tip though. I have an ebay.*com.au* account for Australia where I reside. I have a back up ebay.*com* account that I leave on the US site. It's the best of both worlds.

Also, look at getting a freight forwarder. The bonus is that many US sellers won't post watches to Australia, so I get them to post to my virtual address in Florida, which is really my freight forwarding company. The seller is none the wiser. The US gets so many more watch releases and being a far bigger market, it has more choice - new or used. I get taxed 10% GST, but I just have to suck that up or either buy new or be stuck with the same over-priced, mundane and low-end watches in Australia.


----------



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

Touch of Modern has a black Friday in July event of sorts
$20 store credit on 100 dollar purchase, 50 on 200, and 100 on 500.

Offer ends july 13 at 1259 pm est


----------



## Luckydawg003 (Jun 18, 2016)

Used the 15% ebay coupon to get this last minute. Came out to $82 since there was tax.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop presents









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Interesting Glycine *quartz* Airman with old logo and what looks like a small, second time zone. White dial (GL0149) or black dial (GL0150) from AD watchgooroo, 42mm, 200m WR, screw down crown, sapphire crystal, $350. List: $995.

UPDATE: When I first posted this I didn't realize it was quartz, a fact that skews against its being a bargain. It appears that both models were on Massdrop a month ago. Judging by the comments, it was $240. Maybe you could negotiate a better price from GooRoo?

UPDATE 2: Now *$240* as noted by jcombs1 -- much better!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Mens-Airman-42-GMT-42mm-Quartz-Choice-of-Color/332717113159


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Well I got my CW from the sale. I swear these Tridents C60 autos have to be the best bang for the buck when on sale at $400. The bracelets are heavy and solid (but hate sizing them due to pins and collars), the watch head has great fit and finish, the dial and bezel have a great texture and the lume is good. Seriously, this is an amazing watch for the price. I had to put mine on a BluShark Alphashark as soon as I got it


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

MrMajestyk said:


> Massdrop presents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now im REALLY glad I went with the citizen blue angels instead of the flight master for the eBay sale. Would have paid more even with 15% off then locked myself today about it.


----------



## Brosh (Dec 12, 2016)

Wow you got that fast, mine isn't even stateside yet.


City74 said:


> Well I got my CW from the sale. I swear these Tridents C60 autos have to be the best bang for the buck when on sale at $400. The bracelets are heavy and solid (but hate sizing them due to pins and collars), the watch Head has great fit and finish, the dial and bezel have a great texture and the lime is good. Seriously, this is an amazing watch for the price. I had to put mine on a BluShark Alphashark as soon as I got it
> 
> View attachment 13296545


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

City74 said:


> Well I got my CW from the sale. I swear these Tridents C60 autos have to be the best bang for the buck when on sale at $400. The bracelets are heavy and solid (but hate sizing them due to pins and collars), the watch Head has great fit and finish, the dial and bezel have a great texture and the lime is good. Seriously, this is an amazing watch for the price. I had to put mine on a BluShark Alphashark as soon as I got it


I agree. I just wish the "larger" size were a little smaller, and perhaps a little thinner. And, of course, the logo.... But they're otherwise amazing watches at the discount prices.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

In case you missed it, Ebay is giving away a free Google Home Mini with any purchase over $119. I already have two free ones I haven't opened yet. Maybe I'll go for three.


----------



## Dinonino (Jun 11, 2018)

RyanD said:


> In case you missed it, Ebay is giving away a free Google Home Mini with any purchase over $119. I already have two free ones I haven't opened yet. Maybe I'll go for three.


Is that promo still available?

Enviado desde mi CLT-L04 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Dinonino said:


> Is that promo still available?
> 
> Enviado desde mi CLT-L04 mediante Tapatalk


Right at the top of the Ebay home page.

https://www.ebay.com/rpp/66520?_trkparms=%26clkid%3D5259320391070222808


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

gsilkey said:


> Looks like a good price to me. They don't do many sales that I've seen, and not many of this case model come up on eBay in my several months of looking for a good used one.
> 
> Off to check my balances. I might just pick one up.
> 
> ...


 It's my understanding that T25 vs T has more to do with the total quantity of tritium as opposed to brightness. So these tubes might be bright but not be very large.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Here's a deal for HoustonReal: Mystery Chinese watch for only $9.99 shipped!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Watch-Mystery-Deal-Mens-Multi-Function-Watches-Leathers-Bracelets/323318880514


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

City74 said:


> Well I got my CW from the sale. I swear these Tridents C60 autos have to be the best bang for the buck when on sale at $400. The bracelets are heavy and solid (but hate sizing them due to pins and collars), the watch head has great fit and finish, the dial and bezel have a great texture and the lume is good. Seriously, this is an amazing watch for the price. I had to put mine on a BluShark Alphashark as soon as I got it





Perdendosi said:


> I agree. I just wish the "larger" size were a little smaller, and perhaps a little thinner. And, of course, the logo.... But they're otherwise amazing watches at the discount prices.


Looks great City. May have to throw mine on a NATO down the road. I gotta say, I kind of like the smaller 38mm size. I did a mockup comparing the BB58 and this 38mm Trident and they aren't too far off:










I had sort of dismissed the smaller size, but now when I go back to my 43mm GMT, it almost does feel too large. I can still pull it off, but I agree that an intermediate size of 40-41mm would be the sweet spot. I had emailed with Chris awhile back and he claimed it could happen next year, but only time will tell if that is actually the case. It will certainly cannibalize sales from the other sizes, but it would also bring additional sales for those who wanted that middle ground. In the end, as City said, it truly is an unbeatable value at 50% off.


----------



## Sillygoose (Mar 5, 2017)

psu555 said:


> I picked up the first one. I'm deeply concern of it's size! But at $119 I couldn't hold back. Whats your wrist size?
> 
> After seeing this picture of 5.75 wrist *gal* pull it off I pulled the trigger.


Fixed it for you. =) And glad my photo can help. Enjoy the watch!

- Tappy Talkied


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Quart..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=762DNR9MT6XQ5Z9DSXX0


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Bertucci has some of their bright solid color 22mm Zulu straps on sale for $9 here: https://bertucciwatchbands.com/coll...®-b-type-dx3®-zulu-nylon-webbing-bands?page=2

The quality is first-rate on these. They have some nice stripes for $12 as well. Apparently shipping is free if you choose first class.

My favorite cheap one is the comet blue. They also have a solid white one that might be fun to customize with some Sharpies.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

tjx-com deal: Glycine Automatic Combat Sub, black (or blue?) dial and bezel, two-piece canvas/leather strap, *$350*.

Looks like the GL0094, which has a black dial, $475 at Jomashop here. eBay: $539. List: $1,450.

UPDATE: I'm a little concerned, because the description says: "stainless steel and rose gold pvd coated stainless steel case", but the photos show no gold -- at least I can't see any (but then, I thought the dial was blue at first).

UPDATE 2: Invicta's own store has the GL0094 on sale for $475 here, and a pop-up invited me to save 30% by signing up for their newsletter. $475 - 30% = $333. I didn't test this -- there might be exclusions. (ronragus reports that this works only on reg. priced items.)

UPDATE 3: Now OOS
https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...matic-Combat-Sub-Nylon-Strap-Watch/1000380850.


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Speedmaster with 2-year warranty for $1360 after 15% cash back at ToM. Looks to be in decent shape for that price.


Care to share the link? What is Tom?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

jsizzie_2004 said:


> Care to share the link? What is Tom?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Touch of modern


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> tjx-com deal: Glycine Automatic Combat Sub, black (or blue?) dial and bezel, two-piece canvas/leather strap, *$350*.
> 
> Looks like the GL0094, which has a black dial, $475 at Jomashop here. eBay: $539. List: $1,450.
> 
> ...


Those 30 off codes only work with reg price items

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Interesting Glycine *quartz* Airman with old logo and what looks like a small, second time zone. White dial (GL0149) or black dial (GL0150) from AD watchgooroo, 42mm, 200m WR, screw down crown, sapphire crystal, *$350*. List: $995.
> 
> UPDATE: When I first posted this I didn't realize it was quartz, a fact that skews against its being a bargain. It appears that both models were on Massdrop a month ago. Judging by the comments, it was $240. Maybe you could negotiate a better price from GooRoo?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Mens-Airman-42-GMT-42mm-Quartz-Choice-of-Color/332717113159


gooroo does have this watch in a separate listing for $239.99. Strange that there are 2 listings and prices for the same watch, maybe they saw your post and MD reference . Sapphire and 200m WR.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...rentrq:917ecac71640a99b76392281fffeda2e|iid:1


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

After digging deep I found it!
But it's already been sold out damn it...
I found the coolest thing at Touch of Modern!

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...3510-50-pre-owned?share_invite_token=JK9OABN8









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

50% off many Invicta & sub-brand models (I saw technomarine and S coifman, but unfortunately no Glycine) with code *LASTCALL50 *on the Invicta Stores site. A lot of limited edition watches like Snoopy, Star Wars, and Disney/Mickey watches are also included.

Invicta's 200M automatic diver can be had for $60 ($90 on jomashop, $82 on amazon).









Popeye character collection edition is $94 ($190 on amazon, $250 on eBay).









A page with all the eligible watches can be found here: https://invictastores.com/last-call


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Gannicus said:


> Looks great City. May have to throw mine on a NATO down the road. I gotta say, I kind of like the smaller 38mm size. I did a mockup comparing the BB58 and this 38mm Trident and they aren't too far off:
> 
> I had sort of dismissed the smaller size, but now when I go back to my 43mm GMT, it almost does feel too large. I can still pull it off, but I agree that an intermediate size of 40-41mm would be the sweet spot. I had emailed with Chris awhile back and he claimed it could happen next year, but only time will tell if that is actually the case. It will certainly cannibalize sales from the other sizes, but it would also bring additional sales for those who wanted that middle ground. In the end, as City said, it truly is an unbeatable value at 50% off.


I received a 38mm red Trident in the sale but it's going back. It's just too small for my taste. Like you suggest, I really think 40mm is my sweet spot, but I'll be taking a close look at that Fifty Eight when I can get my hands on one. I reckon the thinner case will make it work for me.

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Massdrop has the Cocktail Time Sakura Fubuki SSA363J1, with power reserve for $399 with free shipping. That's $100-$300 less than can be found anywhere else. I think there are fewer than 5 left (the blue "starlight" model is already sold out).
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-presage-cocktail-time-power-reserve-watch


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Dang was late once for Massdrop update and missed the Starlight wt...
the rest of today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

MrMajestyk said:


> Dang was late once for Massdrop update and missed the Starlight wt...
> the rest of today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wouldn't be surprised if the Starlight is double that price in a year. $400 is a bargain.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Not a deal, but a random thought...

Has anyone noticed the trends these past months of eBay trying very hard to compete with Amazon? We've had 20% off and numerous 15% off days now.

Basically I'm predicting that since Monday is Amazon prime day, eBay will most likely have another 20% off sitewide (maybe even more?) the same day. So I'd suggest figuring out things to buy ahead of time just in case haha. 

Just my 2 cents though. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if the Starlight is double that price in a year. $400 is a bargain.


I bought it for just under $300 when it was launched, so I won't be surprised if it goes up further.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mefuzzy said:


> I bought it for just under $300 when it was launched, so I won't be surprised if it goes up further.


For the power reserve model? I got the 3-hand for about $300.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Hamilton H31 chronograph on bracelet for $678 after 3% cashback and coupon code DMHPILOT699

I think that's at the low end for this model.

https://www.ashford.com/us/H64666135.pid?utm_source=dealmoon&AID=10870161&PID=2165238&SID=79020790cbde4ecca5449e22063b914f_US_i_-_DE_D_P_948074_854375173_alerten&utm_term=exclusive&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_content=dmhpilot699&source=4062cn13505032018&utm_campaign=affiliate_deals&src=AACJ&PubName=dealmoon.com&LinkName=20110215-ASHFORD-FREESHIPPINGCOM-120x60+%282%29&PubCID=1899918


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Wish the seiko presages have sapphire....

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Not a deal, but a random thought...
> 
> Has anyone noticed the trends these past months of eBay trying very hard to compete with Amazon? We've had 20% off and numerous 15% off days now.
> 
> ...


Maybe. They did the "PRIMO" sale (pre-emptive of Prime day), and they're GIVING AWAY a Google Home Mini for orders over $119 today and tomorrow. And they have a whole bunch of stuff on sale for $119 (the price of a Prime membership). That's their attempt to get in and get people to buy before Prime Day. They might not try to compete during the actual Prime Day (just like many TV networks show crap opposite the Super Bowl). But who knows.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Not a deal, but a random thought...
> 
> Has anyone noticed the trends these past months of eBay trying very hard to compete with Amazon? We've had 20% off and numerous 15% off days now.
> 
> ...


Maybe. They did the "PRIMO" sale (pre-emptive of Prime day), and they're GIVING AWAY a Google Home Mini for orders over $119 today and tomorrow. And they have a whole bunch of stuff on sale for $119 (the price of a Prime membership). That's their attempt to get in and get people to buy before Prime Day. They might not try to compete during the actual Prime Day (just like many TV networks show crap opposite the Super Bowl). But who knows.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

SKX007K2 new on bracelet for $105.31 on eBay. 3 available.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Seiko-...2965?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c1#viTabs_0

Could be a listing error, as the second half of the listing is for a Seiko 5.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

... And if you're not willing to take the risk above, the SKX007 is on sale from Joma (on eBay) for $180, but you get a free Google Home Mini:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Dive...468?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10#viTabs_0
https://www.ebay.com/rpp/66520?_trkparms=&clkid=5280341482240575756


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

In 4 1 - Will return if not an SKX


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Here's a deal for HoustonReal: Mystery Chinese watch for only $9.99 shipped!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Watch-Mystery-Deal-Mens-Multi-Function-Watches-Leathers-Bracelets/323318880514


I placed an order for the lulz. If they're really bad, there's always the hammer game.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if the Starlight is double that price in a year. $400 is a bargain.


Really? I bought mine in December and they have been steadily dropping in price since. For a limited edition model I'm surprised they haven't sold out already, let alone making an appearance on mass drop.. 
It's a really attractive design that looks better in person than even online. But the models with the power Reserve are just too thick for the style of watch they're trying to be.
I'm glad I flipped mine early cuz I would take a bath on it now.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Really? I bought mine in December and they have been steadily dropping in price since. For a limited edition model I'm surprised they haven't sold out already, let alone making an appearance on mass drop..
> It's a really attractive design that looks better in person than even online. But the models with the power Reserve are just too thick for the style of watch they're trying to be.
> I'm glad I flipped mine early cuz I would take a bath on it now.


Who knows... SARB017 was under $300 any time until it wasn't. And that wasn't a limited edition.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

RyanD said:


> I placed an order for the lulz. If they're really bad, there's always the hammer game.


Yes! The first 2 seasons of Sealab are amazing. RIP Captain Murphy.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cubex (Oct 28, 2016)

Flightmaster for $219.99. It's the lowest price I have ever seen on these.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Zelos just made several new variants of their Hammerhead bronze available for pre-order, starting at just $349. https://zeloswatches.com/collections/hammerhead

They make a helluva watch for the money and I'm really tempted with how much I like my bronze Mako...but I'm also waffling on an H2O Kalmar 2 in bronze at their limited time pricing. Decisions, decisions (and NO, I'm not getting both!).


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> Zelos just made several new variants of their Hammerhead bronze available for pre-order, starting at just $349. https://zeloswatches.com/collections/hammerhead
> 
> They make a helluva watch for the money and I'm really tempted with how much I like my bronze Mako...but I'm also waffling on an H2O Kalmar 2 in bronze at their limited time pricing. Decisions, decisions (and NO, I'm not getting both!).


Nice pricing but keep in mind only the rubber is included... no canvas or leather as they included in the past...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Perdendosi said:


> Massdrop has the Cocktail Time Sakura Fubuki SSA363J1, with power reserve for $399 with free shipping. That's $100-$300 less than can be found anywhere else. I think there are fewer than 5 left (the blue "starlight" model is already sold out).
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-presage-cocktail-time-power-reserve-watch


Seems this drop has turned into a debacle already and it's been deactivated well before the claimed number of units were sold.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Croc strap from Joma made it today, this wasn't the super bargain as it was $34 but extra nice for the money. Real croc by Hadley Roma, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Macy's 15% off plus eBates 10% cash back. Code is JULY

Edit: Did not work for my Samurai purchase.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

RyanD said:


> I placed an order for the lulz. If they're really bad, there's always the hammer game.


If it's that bad, I could probably strap it to some tannerite and upload a vid if it's cool with the mods.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Not a deal, but a random thought...
> 
> Has anyone noticed the trends these past months of eBay trying very hard to compete with Amazon? We've had 20% off and numerous 15% off days now.
> 
> ...


You are correct. I heard on the radio that very thing. eBay will compete with Prime day and offer a week of sales. Whether that means another 20%off everything, we can only hope

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

winstoda said:


> Nice pricing but keep in mind only the rubber is included... no canvas or leather as they included in the past...


Yup, says so right on their product details page.


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> Yup, says so right on their product details page.


Indeed it does. But should one not get that far they might infer it's just a deep discounted pre-order.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> Zelos just made several new variants of their Hammerhead bronze available for pre-order, starting at just $349. https://zeloswatches.com/collections/hammerhead
> 
> They make a helluva watch for the money and I'm really tempted with how much I like my bronze Mako...but I'm also waffling on an H2O Kalmar 2 in bronze at their limited time pricing. Decisions, decisions (and NO, I'm not getting both!).


Oh crap. Do I cancel my OM Nautilus and go with the Hammerhead? 

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

karlito said:


> Oh crap. Do I cancel my OM Nautilus and go with the Hammerhead?
> 
> sent from your mamma's house


Depends....are you feeling "Happy Meal" or "Supersize Me"?


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

eljay said:


> Seems this drop has turned into a debacle already and it's been deactivated well before the claimed number of units were sold.
> 
> MD has been on a roll lately. Overselling and delivering to the last people to join first, advertising non-exclusives as exclusives, this...


I thought the whole "delivering to those who ordered last" was debunked

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Interesting Glycine *quartz* Airman with old logo and what looks like a small, second time zone. White dial (GL0149) or black dial (GL0150) from AD watchgooroo, 42mm, 200m WR, screw down crown, sapphire crystal, $350. List: $995.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


The price has dropped again to *$216*. How low will it go?


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Zelos just made several new variants of their Hammerhead bronze available for pre-order, starting at just $349. https://zeloswatches.com/collections/hammerhead
> 
> They make a helluva watch for the money and I'm really tempted with how much I like my bronze Mako...but I'm also waffling on an H2O Kalmar 2 in bronze at their limited time pricing. Decisions, decisions (and NO, I'm not getting both!).


Hmmmm. You're tempting me with the Zelos. I think I would only buy one with a meteorite dial though and they're still pretty expensive. Considering I just pre ordered a Seiko szsc005 I don't know if I can buy another lol.

Anyone know of working discount codes?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Weekly tjmaxx update - a buncha baby Gs









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

batmansk6 said:


> I thought the whole "delivering to those who ordered last" was debunked
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


I'm not so sure. As the person whose relatively early order MassDrop cancelled after holding on to my funds for a month, I had a lengthy conversation with various customer service personnel. My understanding is that MD discovered faults in its inventory count system _while fulfilling orders_. Not a good look if you ask me.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Croc strap from Joma made it today, this wasn't the super bargain as it was $34 but extra nice for the money. Real croc by Hadley Roma, thanks for the heads up!
> View attachment 13300219


(The Ball Night Breaker)...and the strap looks great.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Wiggy999 said:


> (The Ball Night Breaker)...and the strap looks great.


Thanks, I think it's a keeper, I like it a lot and it looks good with almost any strap.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

batmansk6 said:


> I thought the whole "delivering to those who ordered last" was debunked


You might be right, I've removed that comment just in case.


----------



## claus1100xx (Jan 13, 2017)

Crystaltimes is having a sale. These sales are rare so if you need anything now is your chance. I'll be picking up a new bezel for my Seiko Turtle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> Zelos just made several new variants of their Hammerhead bronze available for pre-order, starting at just $349. https://zeloswatches.com/collections/hammerhead
> 
> They make a helluva watch for the money and I'm really tempted with how much I like my bronze Mako...but I'm also waffling on an H2O Kalmar 2 in bronze at their limited time pricing. Decisions, decisions (and NO, I'm not getting both!).


I having been eyeing the meteorite dials for a while, had to get in on this...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

winstoda said:


> Nice pricing but keep in mind only the rubber is included... no canvas or leather as they included in the past...


I don't think that is a big loss. The leather and canvas weren't that great to me so the tradeoff of the lower price seems fair IMO. The rubber strap and custom bronze buckle are really nice. Also the watch roll he provides is stiff but very functional and MUCH better than getting just a box. The watch wears well for a 17mm thick design. Tremendous value for a bronze watch.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop as we saw yesterday sometimes Massflop
Today:









Edit: can't rely anymore on their post timing, later comer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

MrMajestyk said:


> Massdrop as we saw yesterday sometimes Massflop
> Today:
> 
> 
> ...


Man that orient is sweet.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

*BUREI Automatic Black Dial on Bracelet @ Amazon - $40*

https://www.amazon.com/BUREI-Automatic-Analog-Mineral-Stainless/dp/B076T8T2XD/

If you are looking for an inexpensive automatic dress watch for yourself or as a gift and do not get hung up on the "Burei" branding, this is a steal. The movement specs are a little confusing but likely a Seiko NH36A. This version on bracelet typically sells between $60-70 (still a good value) but has now been lowered to $40.

Out of curiosity, I picked up a silver dial Burei (slightly different dial configuration) a couple of months ago. It came with the NH36A movement and was much better than expected. Came to the conclusion that I would have no problem wearing it for every day wear.

BTW, listing indicates only two left (after I snagged one!), so these will not last long. Here is a link to the review.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/comes-now-burei-4706907.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Amazon has 20% off Amazon Warehouse. Only works on some watches.

Here is a good one. One of the best $85 watches out there.

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNKN37-Stainless-Automatic-Self-Wind/dp/B00RZCX1H0/ref=sr_1_422?m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ&s=warehouse-deals&ie=UTF8&qid=1531576497&sr=1-422










No 20% off on this one, but still a good deal.

https://www.amazon.com/Timex-TWH4Z4510-Intelligent-Quartz-Leather/dp/B06XW6QPJF/ref=sr_1_455?m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ&s=warehouse-deals&ie=UTF8&qid=1531576648&sr=1-455


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

I wasn't planning on getting anything, then I saw the CT101 that I was previously unaware of, I've been wanting a vintage style high-dome for the SKX, had to do it... time to pickup another SKX for a mod...











claus1100xx said:


> Crystaltimes is having a sale. These sales are rare so if you need anything now is your chance. I'll be picking up a new bezel for my Seiko Turtle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> Depends....are you feeling "Happy Meal" or "Supersize Me"?


Can you please elaborate? Which do you consider Happy Meal and Supersized? Are you strictly referring to size or other factors such as build quality?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Citizen Eco-Drive Satellite Wave GPS Promaster, sapphire crystal, screw-down crown, 200m WR, 44mm x 15mm, model CC3060-10E, *$505* from Creation. OOS at DutyFreeIsland, ~$770 at Rakuten Global. eBay: $807. Amazon: $990.

Some WUS discussion and photos here.

Citizen Promaster Eco-Drive Satellite Wave GPS CC3060-10E Men's Watch


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Hodinkee special, not a special necessarily but finally not overpriced at 100$+.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263778169540









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

Those Burei watches are something. It says an NH39 though


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Drewdoog said:


> &#8230; It says an NH39 though


As stated previously, the specs within the description are confusing/conflicting which is not unheard of on Amazon or especially Chinese watches. Getting into the weeds...based upon the product photo of the watch itself, it cannot be a NH39 due to the day/date complication. If you read further down thru the listing, it states 21 jewels which hints at perhaps a Miyota 82XX that supports day/date which Burei has used in some of their earlier watches. Given the NH36a in my other similar Burei, I'm fairly confident this one is too.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Techme said:


> It's fine to do it. Make sure you only change the country. Do not change your postal address.
> 
> Just change it back later. |>
> 
> ...


In a similar boat here, over priced dull watches at the AD's, onyl the taxes are 22% plus 20 EUR for their kind "services"  Thanks for your tips, much appreciated. I'm prepared now, waiting eagerly for the 20% discount. I WILL catch a Tuna this time


----------



## cyansmoker (May 6, 2017)

MacInFL said:


> *BUREI Automatic Black Dial on Bracelet @ Amazon - $40*
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/BUREI-Automatic-Analog-Mineral-Stainless/dp/B076T8T2XD/
> 
> ...


That Amazon listing claims a NH39 movement. Of course, this makes no sense as these movements are three hands/no date. So, likely NH36 family, yes.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

horhay86 said:


> Hodinkee special, not a special necessarily but finally not overpriced at 100$+.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263778169540
> 
> ...


Thanks!! Grabbed it.


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

horhay86 said:


> Hodinkee special, not a special necessarily but finally not overpriced at 100$+.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263778169540
> 
> ...


Question on the SNKL23, don't they have a pattern on the face around the markers? I don't the that on their eBay pictures, or at least couldn't tell.


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

pfmail said:


> Question on the SNKL23, don't they have a pattern on the face around the markers? I don't the that on their eBay pictures, or at least couldn't tell.


I think the pics fail to capture that here, but yes there's a pattern on the watch. 
If you look at most listings, very few capture that lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

karlito said:


> Can you please elaborate? Which do you consider Happy Meal and Supersized? Are you strictly referring to size or other factors such as build quality?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not much to elaborate on, as I was merely referring to size.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Amazon has 20% off Amazon Warehouse. Only works on some watches.
> 
> Here is a good one. One of the best $85 watches out there.
> 
> ...


Cool, thank for sharing this. Been intrigued with the brand for a while, but never pulled the trigger previously as I thought they were a bit overpriced for quartz. What, you ask? Just snagged a Reactor Titan w/tritium lume and 10 year battery, "like new", for $140 with the 20% off. Should make for a tough grab-n-go (my only other quartz is a G-shock).


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Culture Kings is a popular brick and morter clothing store that has a big range of G Shocks. Surprised to see a mrg at 35% discount?!


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

riceknight said:


> Culture Kings is a popular brick and morter clothing store that has a big range of G Shocks. Surprised to see a mrg at 35% discount?!


What makes these "worth" that price?

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

batmansk6 said:


> What makes these "worth" that price?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


That people pay it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

batmansk6 said:


> riceknight said:
> 
> 
> > Culture Kings is a popular brick and morter clothing store that has a big range of G Shocks. Surprised to see a mrg at 35% discount?!
> ...


They're a luxury offering from Casio. So I guess it's not about value. But the cost is mostly in the case materials and finishing combined with g shock toughness.

When you consider the price of an eta based Breitling, Tudor, IWC. Then I'd say it's reasonable for a luxury product. The quality is definitely there with the MRG.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

riceknight said:


> They're a luxury offering from Casio. So I guess it's not about value. But the cost is mostly in the case materials and finishing combined with g shock toughness.
> 
> When you consider the price of an eta based Breitling, Tudor, IWC. Then I'd say it's reasonable for a luxury product. The quality is definitely there with the MRG.


Yep. There's and article on Worn and Wound, I believe, where he visited the factory. They're made in their own facility, completely assembled by hand. Insane tolerances, the whole nine. Very much the equivalent of any other finely made luxury watch, except it's a G-Shock. Still has all the toughness and function of the cheaper ones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Nice watch, interestingly it uses four screws to hold down the back cover.


riceknight said:


> Culture Kings is a popular brick and morter clothing store that has a big range of G Shocks. Surprised to see a mrg at 35% discount?!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

20% Rakuten Points today. No limit.

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/PK-5960-1A/


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

MrMajestyk said:


> Massdrop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, picked up the GL0237 with mesh bracelet. Had watchgooroo price match it with little effort. I love the case and L2L size of this one.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

RyanD said:


> 20% Rakuten Points today. No limit.
> 
> https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/PK-5960-1A/


Thank you for that 'affordable' link. I'll acquire US $9,358.80! Rakuten points!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Techme said:


> Thank you for that 'affordable' link. I'll acquire US $9,358.80! Rakuten points!


Plus $1872 cash back!

$36k brand new is a steal if you're actually in the market for it.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Stupid forum software...


----------



## Landed_Alien (Sep 20, 2017)

Peace N Time said:


> Thank you, picked up the GL0237 with mesh bracelet. Had watchgooroo price match it with little effort. I love the case and L2L size of this one.


I just did this too. Thanks for the idea. I'd rather buy it from from watchgooroo as he's an Authorized Dealer with better protection. I suspect I was too late for the mesh one on Massdrop too.

This is slightly different from the Combat Vintage 6 Combat that I had been lusting after.
- 41 mm rather than the GL0122's 43mm (a good thing)
- domed Hesalite rather the smoother Sapphire (more in keeping with a period style field watch)
- bracelet rather than nato strap (good, their nato was probably going to be replaced anyway)
- looks like the bezel is less polished (more field like, although I do like shiny things)
- no see through case-back (suits a field watch)
- I think it has the old style logo on the dial and crown (I hear folks mention this frequently, and I guess it does look better)
- 20mm lugs instead of 22mm (fits more of my nato straps)
- no date (I prefer this for a more simple dial)
- drilled lugs (better and very suitable for a field watch)
- I think they kept the handset the same, so on this older #7 the minute and seconds hands do a better job of hitting the chapter ring (tick)

I wasn't aware of this model before and had only looked at the Combat Vintage 6. Thought I'd take a chance and snatch one up before the mesh ones went. They have a solid return policy if not, and I'm sure I could flip this for the price I paid if it doesn't work out.

Does anyone have any experience with this model? Would love to see a real wrist shot.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Peace N Time said:


> Thank you, picked up the GL0237 with mesh bracelet. Had watchgooroo price match it with little effort. I love the case and L2L size of this one.


That's a great idea! Sometimes I've been hesitant to pick up things on MD that aren't blatantly ridiculously great deals because I live in a state where taxes are collected for MD purchases. The tax usually pushes the price of most of my prospective MD purchases back up enough to make them "meh" deals so I don't bother. Thanks so much for the tip! This is more useful than many of the deals posted on here haha.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Amazon has 20% off Amazon Warehouse. Only works on some watches.
> 
> Here is a good one. One of the best $85 watches out there.
> 
> ...





dumberdrummer said:


> Cool, thank for sharing this. Been intrigued with the brand for a while, but never pulled the trigger previously as I thought they were a bit overpriced for quartz. What, you ask? Just snagged a Reactor Titan w/tritium lume and 10 year battery, "like new", for $140 with the 20% off. Should make for a tough grab-n-go (my only other quartz is a G-shock).


Another Amazon Warehouse 20% off eligible deal (at least I think it's a deal, but I haven't really followed this watch) that I DIDN'T score for myself : Bulova Men's 45mm Special Edition Lunar Pilot Chronograph Watch, "very good condition", that should come to $238.83 (before tax, if applicable in your state) after the 20% off: https://smile.amazon.com/Bulova-Lun...qid=1531675797&sr=1-1&refinements=p_89:Bulova

The next closest would be Joma at $299.99, but there it indicates "ships in 2-3 weeks"....and I think most of us here know what that really means!


----------



## maxfreakout (May 11, 2018)

MrMajestyk said:


> Massdrop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should be able to get the Alpina for $395, and maybe -$10, from Certified Watch Store, I'm waiting for it to drop below $350 . . . . .


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

That crystal will be so hard to maintain...i wonder if it can be easily replaceable?


forbesguthrie said:


> I just did this too. Thanks for the idea. I'd rather buy it from from watchgooroo as he's an Authorized Dealer with better protection. I suspect I was too late for the mesh one on Massdrop too.
> 
> This is slightly different from the Combat Vintage 6 Combat that I had been lusting after.
> - 41 mm rather than the GL0122's 43mm (a good thing)
> ...


Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Landed_Alien (Sep 20, 2017)

forbesguthrie said:


> I just did this too. Thanks for the idea. I'd rather buy it from from watchgooroo as he's an Authorized Dealer with better protection. I suspect I was too late for the mesh one on Massdrop too.
> 
> This is slightly different from the Combat Vintage 6 Combat that I had been lusting after.
> - 41 mm rather than the GL0122's 43mm (a good thing)
> ...


Just added the last two points (20mm lugs and no date). The only real downside I can see at this stage is less polished case. It might be more in keeping with a field watch, but I'd prefer polished.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Can anyone see what types of watches are up for sale for prime day? Been playing around with the app but could not get a sneak peek

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Another Amazon Warehouse 20% off eligible deal (at least I think it's a deal, but I haven't really followed this watch) that I DIDN'T score for myself : Bulova Men's 45mm Special Edition Lunar Pilot Chronograph Watch, "very good condition", that should come to $238.83 (before tax, if applicable in your state) after the 20% off: https://smile.amazon.com/Bulova-Lun...qid=1531675797&sr=1-1&refinements=p_89:Bulova
> 
> The next closest would be Joma at $299.99, but there it indicates "ships in 2-3 weeks"....and I think most of us here know what that really means!


FYI, that description generally translates to "new in box with outer box damage". Worth a shot if you're looking for one.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

ronragus said:


> Can anyone see what types of watches are up for sale for prime day? Been playing around with the app but could not get a sneak peek
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


My guess would be a smattering of Invicta Pro Diver Autos, 40mm, Orients and Casio galore. Also maybe some low end Seiko 5's. These are just my guesses though.


----------



## dlavi (Apr 30, 2013)

ronragus said:


> Can anyone see what types of watches are up for sale for prime day? Been playing around with the app but could not get a sneak peek
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Last year they had some good citizen diver deals that didn't last long.


----------



## thecapper (May 1, 2018)

So no Omega DSOTMs for under a grand? Phooey!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Is it possible to qualify for Prime Day deals if I sign up for prime sometime on that day? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

PetWatch said:


> Is it possible to qualify for Prime Day deals if I sign up for prime sometime on that day? Thank you in advance.


Thats what I did last year. I'm pretty sure they're open about that being one of they main reasons they do it-to recruit new Prime members. People sign up and they just keep paying every month.


----------



## jrsalmon (Mar 29, 2018)

PetWatch said:


> Is it possible to qualify for Prime Day deals if I sign up for prime sometime on that day? Thank you in advance.


Yes indeed. Just keep in mind some deals will sell out quicker than you can find them, enroll in prime, then purchase.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Victorinox Night Vision 241665 with black PVD coating, sapphire crystal, and ingenious LED lighting is $219 on Certified Watch Store. Plus an extra $10 off for new customers if you sign up for the newsletter with your junk email address on the popup brings it to *$209*. Next lowest is $239 on eBay, and $249 on Amazon.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-dial-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-241665.html


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

flypanam said:


> Victorinox Night Vision 241665 with black PVD coating, sapphire crystal, and ingenious LED lighting is $219 on Certified Watch Store. Plus an extra $10 off for new customers if you sign up for the newsletter with your junk email address on the popup brings it to *$209*. Next lowest is $239 on eBay, and $249 on Amazon.
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-dial-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-241665.html


TJMax has it for $1XX?


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

forbesguthrie said:


> I just did this too. Thanks for the idea. I'd rather buy it from from watchgooroo as he's an Authorized Dealer with better protection. I suspect I was too late for the mesh one on Massdrop too.
> 
> This is slightly different from the Combat Vintage 6 Combat that I had been lusting after.
> - 41 mm rather than the GL0122's 43mm (a good thing)
> ...


Picked up from the guru as well. Was looking to add a field watch and for $300 what the heck


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

ToM has some cool looking Poljot watches
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/poljot-b09c9b6a-b3b8-42dc-adcb-f492407091d6


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

dumpweed said:


> TJMax has it for $1XX?


Haven't seen it on the website. If it's in store, then it may not be available to all, as store stock varies depending on location. Do you have a link for any online purchase?


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

True, only in store.


flypanam said:


> Haven't seen it on the website. If it's in store, then it may not be available to all, as store stock varies depending on location. Do you have a link for any online purchase?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Saw this posted in another thread

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/deep-blue-prime-sale-4747631.html#post46533859

Deep Blue sale, 40% off Monday, code "deep"


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

PetWatch said:


> Is it possible to qualify for Prime Day deals if I sign up for prime sometime on that day? Thank you in advance.


I don't have first-hand experience with Prime Day, but you can sign up for a 30-day Prime trial at no cost. Just remember to opt out before the 30 days are up (if you're cheap, like me). This Prime Day guide makes it sound like you can preview deals using the Amazon App. Of course, it's almost here, anyhow.

Also, Ebates currently shows 3.5% cash back on Amazon jewelry.

(Funny thing: when I'm logged in, Ebates shows me 20% cash back for Macy's purchases. But after I log out, the same page shows 12% Macy's cash back. The Amazon page shows me the same numbers in both cases.)


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Saw this posted in another thread
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/deep-blue-prime-sale-4747631.html#post46533859
> 
> Deep Blue sale, 40% off Monday, code "deep"


that code or some variant has been running continuously for a ****'s age


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

This was a deal at $299. It is now $199.








https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Sta...e-Strap-Mens-Watch-AL-372BBGR4S6/292604806379


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

guyinwatch said:


> This was a deal at $299. It is now $199.
> View attachment 13306865
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Sta...e-Strap-Mens-Watch-AL-372BBGR4S6/292604806379


That date window, though. Looks photoshopped in there.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

guyinwatch said:


> This was a deal at $299. It is now $199.
> View attachment 13306865
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Sta...e-Strap-Mens-Watch-AL-372BBGR4S6/292604806379


I looked at this out of curiosity in an AD here in Australia a few weeks ago. RRP was AU $1500. $199 is the cheapest I've seen it. I'm curious where this guy gets his Alpina stock though and his overall feedback isn't up there.

I like the design a lot. The display lighting does wash out the dial though.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> 20% Rakuten Points today. No limit.
> 
> https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/PK-5960-1A/


Am I the only one that takes advantage of these Rakuten deals? If Amazon had these kinds of prices today, they would sell out in seconds.

At Rakuten they just sit there because they require a small amount of effort from the buyer. :roll:


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

Couldn't resist at $199. It'll be here next Monday!


guyinwatch said:


> This was a deal at $299. It is now $199.
> View attachment 13306865
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Sta...e-Strap-Mens-Watch-AL-372BBGR4S6/292604806379


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Am I the only one that takes advantage of these Rakuten deals? If Amazon had these kinds of prices today, they would sell out in seconds.
> 
> At Rakuten they just sit there because they require a small amount of effort from the buyer. :roll:


Cash > Rakuren Global points > Rakuten.com points

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

While the price of $199 for the Alpina is certainly cheap, that watch has a lot going against it. It is large at 44mm, the date window is so big and clear as to be distracting, and it appears that the letter I is placed between the date digits. The date shown is 2I5. Also, quartz movement.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Cash > Rakuren Global points > Rakuten.com points


You have a full year to turn Rakuten.com points into cash. It really isn't that hard.

Easy example: Rakuten has 12-month PSN cards for $48 after coupon. They sell for $60 on Ebay, which nets you about $48.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Saw this posted in another thread
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/deep-blue-prime-sale-4747631.html#post46533859
> 
> Deep Blue sale, 40% off Monday, code "deep"


I had a Daylight Mil T-100 in my cart a couple of weeks ago and when I went to check out the price jumped $80. I like the blue tubes better than the green ones of the Tritdiver, but not $80 more.

The code works on everything in your cart, so you could get a good deal on a strap or deployant if you want.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Am I the only one that takes advantage of these Rakuten deals? If Amazon had these kinds of prices today, they would sell out in seconds.
> 
> At Rakuten they just sit there because they require a small amount of effort from the buyer. :roll:


I have gotten a couple of JDM Seikos from rakuten global with the 20% cashback deals. Fabulous prices but with a little risk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Am I the only one that takes advantage of these Rakuten deals? If Amazon had these kinds of prices today, they would sell out in seconds.
> 
> At Rakuten they just sit there because they require a small amount of effort from the buyer. :roll:


No, I've partaken. It is a bit more work though, especially Rakuten Global.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I have gotten a couple of JDM Seikos from rakuten global with the 20% cashback deals. Fabulous prices but with a little risk.


Rakuten US has the Speedmaster Pro 50th Anniversary numbered edition for $3500 from JomaShop. $700 Rakuten Points + $140 cash back made it $2660 net. Was very tempted, but I ended up getting something else.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RyanD said:


> You have a full year to turn Rakuten.com points into cash. It really isn't that hard.
> 
> Easy example: Rakuten has 12-month PSN cards for $48 after coupon. They sell for $60 on Ebay, which nets you about $48.


So you suggest buying PSN cards on Rakuten.com for $60 and save the $12 in points for a future purchase instead of buying the cards from Ebay for $60 and not having the $12 in points? I suppose if you were really into PSN then that would be somewhat appealing. My problem with Rakuten.com is that their selection and prices has never been that good for watches. Why do I want credit at a store I may likely not buy from again because of their prices and selection.

A quick search on "Seiko Prospex" yields 6 overpriced Seikos . SIX that's it. Never mind they want a $447 for a watch that sells for $357 from Macy's (not the lowest price I found) plus 12% cash back from Ebates. A quick search on Hamilton and Longines really didn't show me any bargains that jumped out either.

So the problem with Rakuten.com isn't the little extra effort it takes but rather that they just aren't that competitive with all the other options available to us. And the saving that "might" be available is usually small enough that it doesn't feel worth the effort.

YMMV

Edit:

Just saw your speedmaster post. That might be worth it if I thought I could really use the $700 for something that I really wanted later down the road. But that takes me back to my original position that I rarely see things I want on Rakuten.com


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Rakuten US has the Speedmaster Pro 50th Anniversary numbered edition for $3500 from JomaShop. $700 Rakuten Points + $140 cash back made it $2660 net. Was very tempted, but I ended up getting something else.


If they had a speedy pro at that price on bracelet, I'd probably jump!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> If they had a speedy pro at that price on bracelet, I'd probably jump!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it was a different variation

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/OM31132403001001/


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

I never find what I want on Rakuten.com. but Rakuten global on the other hand usually has super cool JDM models. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

https://www.orientwatchusa.com/search?type=product&q="MAKO+II"


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> So you suggest buying PSN cards on Rakuten.com for $60 and save the $12 in points for a future purchase instead of buying the cards from Ebay for $60 and not having the $12 in points?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Just saw your speedmaster post. That might be worth it if I thought I could really use the $700 for something that I really wanted later down the road. But that takes me back to my original position that I rarely see things I want on Rakuten.com


No, you take the $700 credit and buy PSN cards for $48 each and sell them on ebay to CASH OUT your points.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

For me thats not good math, trade 700 for 560. But i get your point and on a large enough purchase and a good enough deal that might be worth it. If you've found value in it, go for it.


RyanD said:


> No, you take the $700 credit and buy PSN cards for $48 each and sell them on ebay to CASH OUT your points.


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> For me thats not good math, trade 700 for 560. But i get your point and on a large enough purchase and a good enough deal that might be worth it. If you've found value in it, go for it.


o|o|o|o|o|


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Rakuten-com has their own Prime Day deal: 20% off site-wide, max $50, exp. midnight 7/17, code: SAVE20.

Just browsing around a little, I didn't stumble across any deals.

Okay, I just found one deal: Certina DS Podium Automatic on leather, 38mm x 9.5mm, ETA 2824-2, 100m WR, sapphire crystal, $336 - $50 SAVE20 discount = *$286*. This is sold by Jomashop on Rakuten, however Jomashop's site shows this model OOS. Ashford: $417.

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/CRN-C0014071603700/










Also, with gold hands/indices and brown strap, same price (also OOS at Jomashop's site):
https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/CRN-C0014071603700/


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> Rakuten-com has their own Prime Day deal: 20% off site-wide, max $50, exp. midnight 7/17, code: SAVE20.
> 
> Just browsing around a little, I didn't stumble across any deals.
> 
> Okay, I just found one deal: Certina DS Podium Automatic on leather, 38mm x 9.5mm, ETA 2824-2, 100m WR, sapphire crystal, $336 - $50 SAVE20 discount = *$286*. This is sold by Jomashop on Rakuten, however Jomashop's site shows this model OOS. Ashford: $417.


JomaShop is bad at managing inventory on Rakuten. My last order got canceled for being out of stock. If JomaShop's site is showing out of stock, I wouldn't bet on getting it.

I hope my new order goes through since it says they had 8 in stock.


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

Techme said:


> I'm curious where this guy gets his Alpina stock though and his overall feedback isn't up there.


I have posted some deals from this seller (not me) before and have made 6 purchases myself with no problems. Because of the fact that the prices were so low, I had to ask about where he/she got the watches, but he/she would not tell me. I did a little research and it appears that an Alpina AD near where they live went out of business last year, so that is my best guess, but I'm not really certain. The negative feedback does include a buyer who received watches with broken crystal, but money back guarantee and whatnot. The other is somebody who did not have their best offer accepted on something. 
I have only had positive experience with this seller, so that is why i will continue to post their watches in here, so long as they are bargains/deals. That seller has also responded to every message I have sent, in a timely manner and included extra pictures for me upon request. But I would really like to know when the truck with all of the Alpina's will spill onto a highway near me.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Doesnt look like ebay is launching any coupons to target against prime day

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> https://www.orientwatchusa.com/search?type=product&q="MAKO+II"


Just a warning, myself and several other members have had our CC information stolen after placing orders on www.orientwatchusa.com.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

ronragus said:


> Doesnt look like ebay is launching any coupons to target against prime day
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


They had their 15% off last week. But I bet something will pop up. I understand a lot of retailers are jumping on the Prime Day bandwagon since, according to the news, those other stores also saw a rise on sales on the same day last year.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

ronragus said:


> Doesnt look like ebay is launching any coupons to target against prime day
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I'm expecting something big from eBay tomorrow, not today though.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Am I the only one that takes advantage of these Rakuten deals? If Amazon had these kinds of prices today, they would sell out in seconds.
> 
> At Rakuten they just sit there because they require a small amount of effort from the buyer. :roll:


The Rakuten points aren't as good as the 20% cashback they had on Rakuten Global. I bought some rare JDM watches during one of those events. I hope that comes back again.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Boding said:


> The Rakuten points aren't as good as the 20% cashback they had on Rakuten Global. I bought some rare JDM watches during one of those events. I hope that comes back again.


Depends on the starting price. The watch I ordered was already near the lowest available online price, and I saved another 24%. I just have to wait for a sale to cash out the Rakuten Points. I have been very successful cashing out store credit. Even if I only get 90% cash, it still works out fine.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

Bruce R said:


> While the price of $199 for the Alpina is certainly cheap, that watch has a lot going against it. It is large at 44mm, the date window is so big and clear as to be distracting, and it appears that the letter I is placed between the date digits. The date shown is 2I5. Also, quartz movement.


Almost all of that, apart from the quartz movement, is subjective. There's no arguing that compared to prices elsewhere, this is a deal.


----------



## Solace (Jun 3, 2018)

Curious- why do you think tomorrow and not today?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Rakuten is currently running 20% off with 50 dollar max cap. I don't see the point system. How do I get that? Been trying to get a Bluetooth phone and with the combine of 20% off and points that would make a sweet seal. Thanks !

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Metallman said:


> Just a warning, myself and several other members have had our CC information stolen after placing orders on www.orientwatchusa.com.


Wow. Do you have a source/thread for that? How did Orient USA respond? They accept PayPal now - is that safer?

This is the first I have heard of this.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Solace said:


> Curious- why do you think tomorrow and not today?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'm just guessing because prime doesn't actually start until tomorrow, the deals today will be junk if its anything like last year. So if eBay is smart they know people will be online tomorrow more than today.

But who knows maybe they'll just not have any sales, anyone's call really at this point.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

Solace said:


> Curious- why do you think tomorrow and not today?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk










































If the near-subliminal nuance of my message remains obscure, I am suggesting the use of the nifty "Reply With Quote" button located at the bottom-right corner of the post to which you are replying.


----------



## Solace (Jun 3, 2018)

TheSanDiegan said:


> If the near-subliminal nuance of my message remains obscure, I am suggesting the use of the nifty "Reply With Quote" button located at the bottom-right corner of the post to which you are replying.


Apologies, I've been watching a 3D printer for over an hour, I'm feeling a bit brain dead. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Amazon Prime Day starts in about 90 minutes. You can get a *FREE 30-Day Trial Prime Membership Here*.

Prime Day Specials are only available for Amazon Prime members (trial memberships count).

*Today's Amazon Prime Deals on Men's Watches*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

What is Chino Watch's eBay handle?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Amazon Prime Day starts in about 90 minutes. You can get a *FREE 30-Day Trial Prime Membership Here*.
> 
> Prime Day Specials are only available for Amazon Prime members (trial memberships count).
> 
> *Today's Amazon Prime Deals on Men's Watches*


Looks like a bunch of junk. And most of their regular items are all Amazon branded products.

I don't really understand the hype at all. Even if you get past the deceptive pricing and running half of American businesses out of work, what makes Amazon so special? I can always find better deals on everything they sell.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Amazon Prime Day starts in about 90 minutes. You can get a *FREE 30-Day Trial Prime Membership Here*.
> 
> Prime Day Specials are only available for Amazon Prime members (trial memberships count).
> 
> *Today's Amazon Prime Deals on Men's Watches*


Hmm. First double post in a long time.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> What is Chino Watch's eBay handle?


tokyoexp1999


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> Looks like a bunch of junk. And most of their regular items are all Amazon branded products.
> 
> I don't really understand the hype at all. Even if you get past the deceptive pricing and running half of American businesses out of work, what makes Amazon so special? I can always find better deals on everything they sell.


Yeah most prime deals are pure garbage. But sometimes you can find real gems. It's hard and especially if it's a wait list item it will sell out extremely fast. Last year the best deal I got was a Coast flashlight for like $5, regular was around $80. I'm hoping to find some Seiko, Orient and citizens on sale this year though.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

If i remember from last year, the real watch deals pops out of no where and does not show up on the prime day sneak peek at all

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Yeah and a lot of deals never make it up on their Prime Day pages or are simply buried. Just add any watches you are interested in to your wishlist and refresh regularly. Also keep checking this thread or any other Prime Day thread.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Yeah most prime deals are pure garbage.


Just bought a bag of crap.

Only my second one ever.


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

I got a great deal on a Citizen BN0150 last year. Looks like it may be on sale again:


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

762x51 said:


> I got a great deal on a Citizen BN0150 last year. Looks like it may be on sale again:
> 
> View attachment 13308413


I ordered this on Amazon.ca almost two months ago when it was "temporarily unavailable but we'll ship when it arrives", and it STILL isn't in stock at Amazon to ship lol.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I've never found a watch on Amazon that I couldn't get less expensive elsewhere.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> I've never found a watch on Amazon that I couldn't get less expensive elsewhere.


Look harder. I've found plenty.


----------



## mrb12186 (Nov 29, 2017)

Amazon has the Citizen Nighthawk for $139.99. Lowest I’ve seen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Look harder. I've found plenty.


Guess that all depends on what you're looking for, and each time I've looked for a particular Seiko, Amazon is always higher.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

mrb12186 said:


> Amazon has the Citizen Nighthawk for $139.99. Lowest I've seen.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Link to the nighthawk https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-...+nighthawk&dpPl=1&dpID=515dM8wjyKL&ref=plSrch

Bulova precisionist for $105 https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B15...rds=96b158&dpPl=1&dpID=41HabxsEe1L&ref=plSrch

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

762x51 said:


> I got a great deal on a Citizen BN0150 last year. Looks like it may be on sale again:
> 
> View attachment 13308413


$119.99 on Prime Day.
https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Promaster-Diver-BN0151-09L/dp/B00PXVU3GM

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Wow even Amazon Canada has it in stock and on sale. Just bought it, guess I'm cancelling the order from 2 months ago for the black one...


PeekPoke said:


> $119.99 on Prime Day.
> https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Promaster-Diver-BN0151-09L/dp/B00PXVU3GM
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> Guess that all depends on what you're looking for, and each time I've looked for a particular Seiko, Amazon is always higher.


Checked my Amazon order history. About 65 watches ordered over the last several years. Mostly cheap ones, but still.


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

PeekPoke said:


> $119.99 on Prime Day.
> https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Promaster-Diver-BN0151-09L/dp/B00PXVU3GM
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


It was $116 last year. Still a good deal.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Cheap NH35 automatic Invicta Pro Divers - $42.99 and up

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-9094OB-Collection-Stainless-Bracelet/dp/B00HLVH1GW/ref=lp_17733348011_1_33?m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1531767992&sr=1-33&nodeID=17733348011&psd=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8927OB-Diver-Ion-Plated-Stainless/dp/B00J4JKOX6/ref=lp_17733348011_1_14?m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1531767992&sr=1-14&nodeID=17733348011&psd=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8926OB-Stainless-Automatic-Bracelet/dp/B000JQFX1G/ref=lp_17733348011_1_2?m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1531767992&sr=1-2&nodeID=17733348011&psd=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8928OB-Stainless-Two-Tone-Automatic/dp/B000JQJS6M/ref=lp_17733348011_1_3?m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1531767992&sr=1-3&nodeID=17733348011&psd=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Diver-Collection-Automatic-Gold-Tone/dp/B0006AAS56/ref=sr_1_55?m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1531768528&sr=1-55&nodeID=17733348011&psd=1&refinements=p_6%3AATVPDKIKX0DER&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8930-Diver-Collection-Automatic/dp/B000EI858M/ref=sr_1_21?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1531778731&sr=1-21&nodeID=17733348011&psd=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> Cheap NH35 automatic Invicta Pro Divers - $42.99 and up
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-9094OB-Collection-Stainless-Bracelet/dp/B00HLVH1GW/ref=lp_17733348011_1_33?m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1531767992&sr=1-33&nodeID=17733348011&psd=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> ...


Great deals!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

762x51 said:


> It was $116 last year. Still a good deal.


It was $109 a couple of months back.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Is anyone else having trouble seeing the prime day deals (any deals, not necessarily for watches)? When I go to the prime day page and click on "shop all deals" the page just reloads, and nothing shows up

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Seiko recraft green auto $75

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## det55 (Apr 19, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Is anyone else having trouble seeing the prime day deals (any deals, not necessarily for watches)? When I go to the prime day page and click on "shop all deals" the page just reloads, and nothing shows up
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Yes, I am. Can't see my wish lists either.


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

raheelc said:


> Is anyone else having trouble seeing the prime day deals (any deals, not necessarily for watches)? When I go to the prime day page and click on "shop all deals" the page just reloads, and nothing shows up
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Yep, same thing... gave up...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Amazon's sever must be on friggin' fire. It won't even let me in the front door on their site. It's just a loop and gives me no categories. I can only access deals through the links posted here. Crazy.

It's acting like a Popular Night club that's reached it's maximum capacity and as one leaves, another enters. lol

I'm sure this fiasco will end up on some news broadcast tonight about how they were so busy hardly anyone could log in.


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

raheelc said:


> Is anyone else having trouble seeing the prime day deals (any deals, not necessarily for watches)? When I go to the prime day page and click on "shop all deals" the page just reloads, and nothing shows up
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Yep, same thing... gave up...


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

det55 said:


> Yes, I am. Can't see my wish lists either.


Yep, seems like amazon is having some technical difficulties, some websites are reporting it.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

det55 said:


> Yes, I am. Can't see my wish lists either.


Yup same here. Amazon broke the Internet!!! :-D


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Random question but what's the difference between the citizen bn0151-09L vs the BN0150-28e? I'm assuming just the color??? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## xmorphicx (Jun 14, 2015)

Citizen Nighthawks with stainless steel bracelet on sale for $139.99 for Prime Day here. I just grabbed one... best price I've seen new.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

raheelc said:


> Is anyone else having trouble seeing the prime day deals (any deals, not necessarily for watches)? When I go to the prime day page and click on "shop all deals" the page just reloads, and nothing shows up
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


I saw an article on CNBC that there's a glitch on amazon.com. I got this dog on my amazon app and same problem as you on my pc browser.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

And we all complain when this happens to CW...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

raheelc said:


> Is anyone else having trouble seeing the prime day deals (any deals, not necessarily for watches)? When I go to the prime day page and click on "shop all deals" the page just reloads, and nothing shows up
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk





det55 said:


> Yes, I am. Can't see my wish lists either.





topper78 said:


> Yep, same thing... gave up...





Rocat said:


> Amazon's sever must be on friggin' fire. It won't even let me in the front door on their site. It's just a loop and gives me no categories. I can only access deals through the links posted here. Crazy.
> 
> It's acting like a Popular Night club that's reached it's maximum capacity and as one leaves, another enters. lol
> 
> I'm sure this fiasco will end up on some news broadcast tonight about how they were so busy hardly anyone could log in.





topper78 said:


> Yep, same thing... gave up...





raheelc said:


> Yep, seems like amazon is having some technical difficulties, some websites are reporting it.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk





Kirk B said:


> Yup same here. Amazon broke the Internet!!! :-D


Ditto. Appears that Amazon has contracted a severe case of CWV (the Christopher Ward Virus)!


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Not my taste, but this is the cheapest I've seen these Invicta Russian Divers, about $70 after in-cart discount:

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-1088...rd_wg=TKrlI&psc=1&refRID=G61DGANRMTGC41N92AAA


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

EA-Sport said:


> I saw an article on CNBC that there's a glitch on amazon.com. I got this dog on my amazon app and same problem as you on my pc browser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I'm in the same situation on my PC and on my app. Thanks for the confirmation.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Seiko recraft green auto $75

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

*Seiko Men's 'RECRAFT SERIES' Automatic Stainless Steel Casual Watch, Color Silver-Toned (Model: SNKP23) - $114.99*

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-RECRAFT-Automatic-Stainless-Silver-Toned/dp/B072Q1F963/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1531770088&sr=8-1&keywords=seiko+snkp23&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## fcb358 (Mar 14, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Yep, I'm in the same situation on my PC and on my app. Thanks for the confirmation.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


I contacted Amazon CS, they acknowledged tech issues with apologies and said to try back in an hour.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

fcb358 said:


> I contacted Amazon CS, they acknowledged tech issues with apologies and said to try back in an hour.


It's started to work on my end now. Can see prime day deals. May want to try again!

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> Link to the nighthawk https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-...+nighthawk&dpPl=1&dpID=515dM8wjyKL&ref=plSrch
> 
> Bulova precisionist for $105 https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B15...rds=96b158&dpPl=1&dpID=41HabxsEe1L&ref=plSrch
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


With the 20% off from AMEX and rewards points, I got a sweet deal on the Nighthawk. Thanks!


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Not a deal per se, but if you want to check if the Prime Day pricing is an actual deal or not, Keepa can show you historical pricing data.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

If you are having trouble accessing Amazon through the front door, be a little adventurous and try the rear entry. http://smile.amazon.com is working.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

BrandonH79 said:


> With the 20% off from AMEX and rewards points, I got a sweet deal on the Nighthawk. Thanks!


I'd say you did just fine!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Guess that all depends on what you're looking for, and each time I've looked for a particular Seiko, Amazon is always higher.


How about this Seiko for $76 ? I posted the Daily Deals before the Prime Day Deals kicked in. That's why they weren't impressive.

*Seiko SNKM97 - $75.99*










*Seiko SNKN37 - $64.99* Tell me this isn't the lowest price around!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

yinzburgher said:


> *Seiko Men's 'RECRAFT SERIES' Automatic Stainless Steel Casual Watch, Color Silver-Toned (Model: SNKP23) - $114.99*
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-RECRAFT-Automatic-Stainless-Silver-Toned/dp/B072Q1F963/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1531770088&sr=8-1&keywords=seiko+snkp23&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> View attachment 13308577


Not that I can pull it up right now, but the blue dial + brown leather strap version for $65 is a steal.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Amazon fail.

https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/16/prime-down-amazons-sale-day-turns-into-fail-day/


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

For the Canadians looking for prime day deals...

Citizen Skyhawk Blue Angels for a stupidly low *$269.99 CAD* / $205 USD. Unfortunately it can't ship to the U.S. so no luck for the Americans. It's full price on US amazon.

https://www.amazon.ca/Citizen-AT8020-03L-Angels-World-Eco-Drive/dp/B009DRP9RU/


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

ManOnTime said:


> If you are having trouble accessing Amazon through the front door, be a little adventurous and try the rear entry. http://smile.amazon.com is working.


Hilarious.






Come on. You gotta have fun in life and laugh a little.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Hilarious. I was denied there too.


I hope you aren't left too blue.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Not that I can pull it up right now, but the blue dial + brown leather strap version for $65 is a steal.


https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNKN37-Stainless-Automatic-Self-Wind/dp/B00RZCX1H0/ref=sr_1_10?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1531771106&sr=1-10&nodeID=6358540011&psd=1&keywords=seiko+recraft&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

It's working for the moment.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> How about this Seiko for $76 ? I posted the Daily Deals before the Prime Day Deals kicked in. That's why they weren't impressive.
> 
> *Seiko SNKM97 - $75.99*


I'm not disputing they occasionally have deals, its just never been on anything I've ever wanted at the time. I'm not buying a watch I don't want just because it's on sale. I usually find things less on eBay, without having to be a paying prime member.


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

Prime Day prices are amazing. Orient Ray II for $335. That's good right?

https://www.amazon.com/Orient-Japan...deID=6358540011&psd=1&refinements=p_89:Orient


----------



## fcb358 (Mar 14, 2017)

raheelc said:


> It's started to work on my end now. Can see prime day deals. May want to try again!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Still having issues here.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

flypanam said:


> For the Canadians looking for prime day deals...
> 
> Citizen Skyhawk Blue Angels for a stupidly low *$269.99 CAD* / $205 USD. Unfortunately it can't ship to the U.S. so no luck for the Americans. It's full price on US amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Citizen-AT8020-03L-Angels-World-Eco-Drive/dp/B009DRP9RU/


I said screw it and bought one of those too. I'll decide tonight which watch orders I'll keep/cancel LOL

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Yep, at least for me Amazon is still broken.


(shoulder shrug)....goes to Mimo's website to check status of SNE498.


----------



## fcb358 (Mar 14, 2017)

AceRimmer said:


> Prime Day prices are amazing. Orient Ray II for $335. That's good right?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Orient-Japan...deID=6358540011&psd=1&refinements=p_89:Orient


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

Amazon has the Timex Weekender for $25. All time low, from what I can see.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

I got my 20$ Firestick..but it took a few tries!


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

AceRimmer said:


> Prime Day prices are amazing. Orient Ray II for $335. That's good right?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Orient-Japan...deID=6358540011&psd=1&refinements=p_89:Orient


It was only $140 on July 3rd, according to camelcamelcamel.com


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

BrandonH79 said:


> With the 20% off from AMEX and rewards points, I got a sweet deal on the Nighthawk. Thanks!


Amex 20% off?

Also, are you guys using any other sites to monitor non-watch deals?


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

BrandonH79 said:


> It was only $140 on July 3rd, according to camelcamelcamel.com


I think he was being sarcastic lol


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

yinzburgher said:


> Cheap NH35 automatic Invicta Pro Divers - $42.99 and up
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-9094OB-Collection-Stainless-Bracelet/dp/B00HLVH1GW/ref=lp_17733348011_1_33?m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1531767992&sr=1-33&nodeID=17733348011&psd=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


So, in other words, the same price they were back in June?










Also, the Citizen Promaster upthread available for $119 was available earlier in the year on Overstock for $110.

After last year's disappointing "Prime Day," I decided not to renew my Prime account. And you know what? I don't miss it... ≥$25 orders till ship free, and there's already enough content between broadcast/cable and streaming for me to care about missing maybe three shows I might otherwise watch.

I was however happy to score a Wolf Blake watch roll for $53 during a Sunday Lightning Deal - it's 2nd-lowest price ever on Amazeballsazon according to C^3. And I didn't have to pay an annual stipend of $120 to get it.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Another Prime Day Special
*
*Seiko SGF206 - $94.99* 36mm *(Jomashop Flash Sale Price Today - $139.99)*


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Now even my ISP is laggy. All the Stay At Home Moms in my area must be burning up Amazon and then are on FB extolling the great deals they bought. I wonder how many people are at their jobs trying to buy stuff and aren't working at the moment. lol


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

AceRimmer said:


> Prime Day prices are amazing. Orient Ray II for $335. That's good right?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Orient-Japan...deID=6358540011&psd=1&refinements=p_89:Orient


Nope...almost half that here.

https://www.longislandwatch.com/Orient_AA02005D_Ray_II_Dive_Watch_p/aa02005d.htm


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

TIL some people are real salty about Amazon.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

beefyt said:


> Amex 20% off?


https://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=17170797011


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

BrandonH79 said:


> TIL some people are real salty about Amazon.


Not salty. I just expect things to work. And work properly. 
When they advertise around the world that Prime Day is coming. On Prime Day they should expect at a minimum 100 million hits in a matter of seconds at 3pm EST. Just saying.

No more non deal comments from me now that I've comented a few times.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

I expected bulova accu swiss/ casio protrek deals. been cold so far

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Not salty. I just expect things to work. And work properly.
> When they advertise around the world that Prime Day is coming. On Prime Day they should expect at a minimum 100 million hits in a matter of seconds at 3pm EST. Just saying.
> 
> No more non deal comments from me now that I've comented a few times.


I'm getting some amusement out of imagining their entire IT staff running in circles with their hair on fire.


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> Wow. Do you have a source/thread for that? How did Orient USA respond? They accept PayPal now - is that safer?
> 
> This is the first I have heard of this.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/new-orient-triton-diver-4658711-24.html

Look over the last pages starting on page 24, you will see a at least 4 others reporting CC theft. PayPal is safer than just entering your own info. Orient gave me a bunch of we technical ramblings and it may in fact not be Orient but their CC processor. To me, there is no way for this to be just a coincidence for the number of people on this board to have this issue.


----------



## jrsalmon (Mar 29, 2018)

AceRimmer said:


> Prime Day prices are amazing. Orient Ray II for $335. That's good right?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Orient-Japan...deID=6358540011&psd=1&refinements=p_89:Orient


Prime shows $188. Not saying it's a great deal, just not $335. One of the options is <$150.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

ronragus said:


> I expected bulova accu swiss/ casio protrek deals. been cold so far
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Not sure how good of a deal it is https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PRW-6000Y-1ACR-Black-Analog-Digital-Sport/dp/B00JQ2R58S

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Casio Edifice EFV-530D-7AVCF - Prime Day Priced at $44.99https://amzn.to/2NXGfHo* *Normally $95+
*



You can get a *FREE 30-Day Trial Amazon Prime Membership Here*.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Casio Edifice EFV-510D Chronographs (3 colorways)- Prime Day Priced at $49.99https://amzn.to/2Loglet* *$99.99 at Sears.com
*
42mm x 12mm stainless steel case, stainless steel bracelet, 100M WR




You can get a *FREE 30-Day Trial Amazon Prime Membership Here*.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

A half-decent watch for prime day... Citizen "Calandrier" Eco Drive World Time Watch: *$129*, regularly $178, MSRP $375

https://smile.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Calendrier-Watch-BU2020-02A/dp/B00PXVUMCM/


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

You can get a *FREE 30-Day Trial Amazon Prime Membership Here*.

_*Invicta 8926OB*_ - Lowest Price I've ever seen - *$44.99* Prime Day



*Invicta 8932 Pro Diver quartz - $33.99*
37.5mm stainless steel case, PC32A movement, 200M WR




You can get a *FREE 30-Day Trial Amazon Prime Membership Here*.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Amazon.ca honestly has better watch deals than US Amazon. It's making Amazon.com's selection look pretty pathetic.

In addition to the amazingly priced Citizen Blue Angels I posted before, we have a nice selection of Bulovas and Citizens:

Bulova Marine Star Chronograph 98B258 *$185 CAD*:

https://www.amazon.ca/Bulova-Mens-98B258-Sport-Watch/dp/B017C10T96/









Different Marine Star Chrono 96B256 *$229 CAD*:

https://www.amazon.ca/Bulova-Quartz-Stainless-Steel-Dress/dp/B01AJF1KLS









Bulova Open Heart Automatic 92A120 *$197 CAD*:

https://www.amazon.ca/Bulova-96A120-Mechanical-Automatic-Leather/dp/B004I5GOK8









Bulova Curv Precisionist Chronograph 98A155 *$275 CAD*

https://www.amazon.ca/Bulova-Curv-98A155-Stainless-Steel-Black/dp/B01HU1OMI2









Citizen Gold Tone Calandrier Eco Drive World Time BU2023-04E *$225 CAD*:

https://www.amazon.ca/Citizen-BU2023-04E-Calendrier-Gold-Tone-Leather/dp/B00PXVTMCI









Citizen Perpetual Calendar Atomic Chronograph AT4106-52X *$339 CAD*:

https://www.amazon.ca/Citizen-AT4106-52X-Eco-Drive-Perpetual-Synchronization/dp/B00CB9A1B6









For all the above, I price checked by converting to USD and comparing prices on US amazon and eBay. All the above represent good discounts if you're comparing to US prices. I didn't check prices at Canadian retailers, so your mileage may vary.


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> _*Invicta 8926OB*_ - Lowest Price I've ever seen - *$44.99* Prime Day
> [URL="https://amzn.to/2NnHAXd"]*Invicta 8932 Pro Diver quartz - $33.99*
> 37.5mm stainless steel case, PC32A movement, 200M WR



Cannot pass that 89260B up at that price--Thanks HoustonReal!


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

BrandonH79 said:


> TIL some people are real salty about Amazon.


In an alternate reality without Amazon, we'd still have to wait weeks for online orders to arrive, to pay for return shipping, to comparison shop only with unholy amounts of legwork, and to frequently encounter snotty customer service. Not to mention there would be much fewer microbrands because IT infrastructure startup costs and customer acquisition costs are dramatically higher without AWS and the massive reach of Amazon.com marketplace. Or in other words, this thread might as well not exist.

Feel free to discontinue Prime to secure what moral victory you get from defending inefficient "American businesses". I'll continue to enjoy the fruits of technological progress.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Of the nearly 100 items on my Amazon wish list, not a single one has been discounted today.

Also, eBates will not work for Amazon today for me. Constantly crashes Amazon within the eBates iPad app.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I look forward to seeing some more deals


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Let's just hope Amazon continues to add more items because so far, nothing very interesting unless you are looking for Invicta Pro Divers. As a point of reference, over the last two years, I have purchased at least two watches each year that I really had no intention except the quality of the watch and the deal was so compelling. Starting to feel good that I jumped on the ebay 15% promo last week.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

AceRimmer said:


> Prime Day prices are amazing. Orient Ray II for $335. That's good right?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Orient-Japan...deID=6358540011&psd=1&refinements=p_89:Orient


BAD DEAL!!! Camel3 shows







Was $175 now its $300+ o|


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

You can get a *FREE 30-Day Trial Amazon Prime Membership Here*.

*Bulova 96B104* ultrathin minimalist watch - *$51.99*
37mm x 5.9mm stainless steel case, Miyota quartz, 20mm calfskin strap, silver dial, 30M WR



*Bulova 96B158* Precisionist UHF quartz - *$104.99*
41mm x 10mm SS case, 262 kHz quartz movement, 22mm calfskin band, 30M WR



You can get a *FREE 30-Day Trial Amazon Prime Membership Here*.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> BAD DEAL!!! Camel3 shows
> View attachment 13309067
> 
> Was $175 now its $300+ o|


I'm pretty sure that was snark or sarcasm, not a real inquiry. Not everything on Amazon is a Prime Day sale item. The ones that are "Prime Day" tagged are priced very low, some over 50% Off the normal price!

I would agree that in general, Amazon often doesn't have the lowest average price compared to eBay or Ali Express, but on some items, at some times, they have unbeatable deals. Isn't that what this thread is all about?

I never post an Amazon watch if it isn't CURRENTLY the lowest price on the internet, to the best of my knowledge. Sure, it may have cost less two years ago, but none of us has a time machine, as far as I know.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Not sure if this has been mentioned, can't seem to make a search from within Amazon but if you do a google search for a specific product you can get in through that link. Hope they put up some better deals to make up for this screw up.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

So, I _THINK _this is a working, refreshable link to all men's watches part of the Prime Day promotion. It works for me, and refreshing time to time I do see new watches added and old ones disappearing. Can anyone confirm if it works for them?

https://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=s9_a...a1-49a4-adaf-458228e9447b&pf_rd_i=17733348011

EDIT: Seems to be working for most, but not for some. It's the smile.amazon link so it should work, but at the same time, some of the amazon smile pages weren't working for me before, either. I'll keep it up, as it seems to be helping at least a few people!


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

flypanam said:


> So, I _THINK _this is a working, refreshable link to all men's watches part of the Prime Day promotion. It works for me, and refreshing time to time I do see new watches added and old ones disappearing. Can anyone confirm if it works for them?
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=s9_a...a1-49a4-adaf-458228e9447b&pf_rd_i=17733348011


Works for me! Thanks!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

I was about to make the same point that it's completely unfair, at best, and disingenuous, at worst, to point to a non Prime Day sale item and cite that as evidence of how poor Prime Day sales are.

In saying that, I'm not defending Prime Day per se (I haven't paid it enough attention to make an informed judgment on it); just trying to keep the discourse a little less "tabloidy," if you will.



HoustonReal said:


> I'm pretty sure that was snark or sarcasm, not a real inquiry. Not everything on Amazon is a Prime Day sale item. The ones that are "Prime Day" tagged are priced very low, some over 50% Off the normal price!
> 
> I would agree that in general, Amazon often doesn't have the lowest average price compared to eBay or Ali Express, but on some items, at some times, they have unbeatable deals. Isn't that what this thread is all about?
> 
> I never post an Amazon watch if it isn't CURRENTLY the lowest price on the internet, to the best of my knowledge. Sure, it may have cost less two years ago, but none of us has a time machine, as far as I know.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

flypanam said:


> So, I _THINK _this is a working, refreshable link to all men's watches part of the Prime Day promotion. It works for me, and refreshing time to time I do see new watches added and old ones disappearing. Can anyone confirm if it works for them?
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=s9_a...a1-49a4-adaf-458228e9447b&pf_rd_i=17733348011


I get RoRo









Maybe they're saying I need a dog not another watch. Hhhmmm!


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Works for me too, much appreciated!


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

Amazon tip: if you find a non-working link today, try replacing "www" before the dot with "smile". Or search for the item at smile.amazon.com


Better yet, set up your AmazonSmile ahead of time so 0.5% of purchase price of eligible products go to a charitable organization of your choice.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

To the entire Amazon IT dept....






At least my wife is happy that Amazon crashed. She said I don't need anymore watches....


----------



## sh333 (Mar 17, 2018)

flypanam said:


> So, I _THINK _this is a working, refreshable link to all men's watches part of the Prime Day promotion. It works for me, and refreshing time to time I do see new watches added and old ones disappearing. Can anyone confirm if it works for them?
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=s9_a...a1-49a4-adaf-458228e9447b&pf_rd_i=17733348011


Working for me I think, thaNks!


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Any more new amazon deals coming or this prime day business is dead?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

ronragus said:


> Any more new amazon deals coming or this prime day business is dead?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


They'll probably roll out new deals at 12am/6am/12pm tomorrow like last year.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Konkur (Jun 3, 2018)

Invicta Men's 8926OB Pro Diver Stainless Steel Automatic

https://amzn.to/2uu8e9A

I know everyone likes to hate on Invicta but at $45 ($40 off, pretty great value. Especially with good bezel version)


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Well the first prime day at amazon.com.au is the disappointment we all expected.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Here is a link to watch accessories, most of them are _Amazon Prime Day Deals_.

*Watch display boxes, travel cases, watch winders, watch tool kits, etc.*


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

It is hard to tell snark or sarcasm without clues such as facial expression or vocal tone - both lacking in this medium. Emogies 8) are a substitute but OP didn't include any and I did not want him to make a big$ error


----------



## Amadean (Feb 10, 2013)

eljay said:


> Well the first prime day at amazon.com.au is the disappointment we all expected.


Yep, I kept looking for something decent, but all they had was discounted fashion watch rubbish and bad books. Shame.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

All I get is the dogs and the few times I saw watches they were mostly Invicta.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

The bright spot in all the Amazon debacles, is that my "early" Prime 20% warehouse deal Reactor Titan showed up today. Only showed the most minor signs of ever being used and came complete in its koozie packaging. I'm not sure if it's a $500 watch, but for $140, I think it's a keeper.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

So far, the only thing in my wish list seeing a significant price drop is the USD $139.99 Citizen Nighthawk. I already have one so I do not want to pick up an affordable spare and deny another person of such a good deal. Otherwise, I’d grab one to make a good gift item.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

How about a non-Prime Day watch deal for the ladies in our lives. I just pulled the trigger on a BAUME AND MERCIER Classima Executives Watch (MOA10225) for the wife for about $765 with code BM20. 
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...-executives/MOA10225.pid?nid=cpg_cat6005&so=6









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

I love this pic from the Invicta Amazon page. Seems accurate...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

Wolf Blake Watch Roll for $48 is the best Prime Day deal I've seen today.


----------



## thecapper (May 1, 2018)

The Citizen Promaster Diver BNo151-09L for $119.99 on Amazon is a good deal. I got mine for about $150 and haven’t seen it lower than $140. Solid watch, very well reviewed. Made numerous best dive watch lists.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

thecapper said:


> The Citizen Promaster Diver BNo151-09L for $119.99 on Amazon is a good deal. I got mine for about $150 and haven't seen it lower than $140. Solid watch, very well reviewed. Made numerous best dive watch lists.


It was $109 a few months back.


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

winstoda said:


> Wolf Blake Watch Roll for $48 is the best Prime Day deal I've seen today.


Showing up as $69.00 for me
Would rather $48 😞


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

Take an extra 30% off at checkout...


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

winstoda said:


> Take an extra 30% off at checkout...


My bad. 
Thanks!


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Good night everyone, I didn't find deals for me today
so I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

My recent ToM and Rakuten purchases are looking pretty good right about now...
#PrimeFail


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

No watch deals for me today, but did end up buying two pairs of shorts for the gym etc. 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Any prime deals for straps?


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Well guys. My best prime deal for today was a 6-pair pack of athletic socks.

There were some decent deals, but nothing for me. If I didn't already have a Nighthawk, $140 would have been a price I'd be happy to jump on. The Bulova 96A120 for $140 was a really good deal... but I had one and sold it for personal reasons. The various invictas don't appeal to me, and neither do the quartz fashion watches. Maybe new additions until Prime Day officially ends will make up for it, but so far I got nothin'.

BTW guys, not a watch deal, but the 1 TB xbox one s deal is actually pretty sweet. The 1 TB model is usually $300 at most places, and this also includes the Rare Replay compilation: Prime Day Only: Xbox One S 1TB Console - Starter Bundle


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Current PRIME members.

Get a $5 promo credit when you buy $25 in Amazon gift cards (digital or physical). The promo credit is to be used for future purchase. Use the link below or apply promo code GCPRIME18 during checkout.

https://www.amazon.com/Exclusive-Gift-Card-Offer-July

Be aware that the $5 promo credit expires on September 2, 2018.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Amazon is finally working for me. Wish it wasn't, at least I could dream of the great deals I was missing that now I know were only a dream.


----------



## TimeWatcher00 (Oct 31, 2015)

Citizen nighthawk $140 plus Amex 20% off..I didn’t get it because the flightmaster is better size for me, but a steal if you have Amex


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

TimeWatcher00 said:


> Citizen nighthawk $140 plus Amex 20% off..I didn't get it because the flightmaster is better size for me, but a steal if you have Amex


Only certain Amex cards, right?


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> Any prime deals for straps?


I was hoping to buy some straps but I looked around and couldn't find a thing.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

fandi said:


> Only certain Amex cards, right?


I think so because I have my Delta AMEX stores with Amazon and it said I'm not eligible for the promo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Poor here too : Gigandet maybe ? If not Curren, Naviforce, Benyar, Timex, Casio, Burei, even the ones for the rest of the day are not interesting
https://www.amazon.fr/b/ref=gbps_ft...er:BY_PRICE_ASCENDING,dealsPerPage:32&ie=UTF8

Seems like amazon is prioritizing elsewhere (?)


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

fandi said:


> Only certain Amex cards, right?


https://thepointsguy.com/news/20-percent-off-amazon-membership-rewards/


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

taike said:


> https://thepointsguy.com/news/20-percent-off-amazon-membership-rewards/


These promos always pop up when I can never find anything to buy lol


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Well, for this prime day, my wallet is safer than any other day of the year. Amazon banzai.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Baume and Mercier Clifton $1248 Amazon lightning deal for 5 more hours, sold by 3rd party. Maybe only one left? $1475 at Jomashop.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Solace (Jun 3, 2018)

Ebay's coupon- not as good as the previous one, but maybe useful?









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Well so much for eBay having a good discount today oh well. My orders of the Citizen Promaster and blue Angels should come in today 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

MeisterSinger "event" at Gemnation: http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Meistersinger-Summer-Madness/watches.html

Not earth-shattering, but I don't think I can remember seeing the entire range discounted all at once. Prices looks to be about the same as the brand's recent appearances on Massdrop.


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)

Fossil has some bargains on NATO and leather watch straps for $8.

https://www.fossil.com/us/en/products/nylon-watch-strap-stripe-sku-S221263P.html?CAWELAID=120327720000001243&cid=dis:conv:criteo:fal=evergreen:s221263=dynamic=banner:neutral:lowerfunnel


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Solace said:


> Ebay's coupon- not as good as the previous one, but maybe useful?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose when your competition, Amazon, is having the worst day of their life they don't need to offer anything spectacular to compete.

I haven't/don't watch the news but I wonder how Amazon will explain away their worst performance ever in the coming days?


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

MassPrime









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Just a reminder that you can use these ebay codes of you're outside the US, Canada, etc. |>

I posted this in thread last week during the last sale:

I've been using the US codes from Australia, but there's a trick.

Go on your ebay account and go to account settings.
Then on left hand menu go to addresses and change Registration address to USA (do not change delivery address)
You should get a message congratulating on your move to the US and then click submit
Then browse your local ebay site and see what you want to buy, when you know and have the product page - amend the url to ebay.com (instead of .com.au or whatever you use)
If done successfully you should see the price in US dollars
Add to basket and choose paypal

You can test the code in your cart anyway before you commit if it's Buy It Now.



Solace said:


> Ebay's coupon- not as good as the previous one, but maybe useful?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

Solace said:


> Ebay's coupon- not as good as the previous one, but maybe useful?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. Just used it to buy a SNZG13 listed at $119. Going to try some more advanced modding with it. Came to $94 with free shipping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Seiko Recraft SNKP23 Prime Day deal is $115, an excellent price on a cool, large-ish retro watch.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock Rangeman GW9400-1, solar, atomic, triple sensor, $179.81 - $25 PRIMO119 discount - $1 (?) = *$153.81* (tested). Sold by Jomashop on eBay. Jomashop's own site: $180. Amazon: $189. List: $300.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Shock-Black-Resin-Mens-Watch-GW9400-1/183155002783


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Did anyone got their amazon wish list back? My list is still empty after yesterday...

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

You can buy *two* of these $62 G-Shock ana-digis for $98, or *$49 each*, after the PRIMO119 code and the $1 "Extra $1 off $100+" bonus (tested). model GA-800-1ACR. Also from Jomashop's eBay store. Amazon or Jet: $67 each. List: $99.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Shock-Alarm-Black-Dial-Mens-Watch-GA-800-1ACR/153004328736


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*FREE 30-Day Amazon Prime Trial Membership*

*Tissot Men's T0794272705701 PRS 516* Swiss Automatic Chronograph - *$514.98* (Next lowest price 609)
45mm 316L case, ETA C01.211 automatic movement, 100M WR


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> You can buy *two* of these $62 G-Shock ana-digis for $98, or *$49 each*, after the PRIMO119 code and the $1 "Extra $1 off $100+" bonus (tested). model GA-800-1ACR. Also from Jomashop's eBay store. Amazon or Jet: $67 each. List: $99.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Shock-Alarm-Black-Dial-Mens-Watch-GA-800-1ACR/153004328736


Well I do have two wrists!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Rakuten has 20% off sitewide up to $50 with code *SAVE20*. Ends tonight. Plus 4% cash back through Ebates.

https://www.rakuten.com/event/20-percent-off-sitewide/?l-id=promo-20off-headertext


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

yinzburgher said:


> Rakuten has 20% off sitewide up to $50 with code *SAVE20*. Ends tonight. Plus 4% cash back through Ebates.
> 
> https://www.rakuten.com/event/20-percent-off-sitewide/?l-id=promo-20off-headertext


Took me 3 tries to place my order because their "fraud department" kept canceling my order. Their fraud department consists of some woman that works from home. She told me "Nobody orders $4k watches." I wanted to show her my bank statements. :-d

What was even funnier was a couple of weeks ago when I triggered a fraud alert on my credit card because I went to three different Salvation Army stores in a row on 50% off day. Who steals a credit card and runs to Salvation Army???

Don't sleep on Salvation Army. The ones here get awesome stuff. Some stores dump new merchandise there because they can write it off for more than they can sell it.


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Don't sleep on Salvation Army. The ones here get awesome stuff. Some stores dump new merchandise there because they can write it off for more than they can sell it.


Nice tip. Where is 'here'?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Ebay Canada (ebay.ca) has $15 off $79+ with PRIMO79
Not as good as the US Ebay(as usual)...but if you are buying something cheaper you could use Techme's system for buying from alternate ebay sites


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

recapt said:


> Nice tip. Where is 'here'?


Indiana. I bought two original Garfield (yes, the cat) paintings that I'm getting appraised next week. Really curious to see how that turns out.

Go to every store in your area to see which ones get the better stuff. Two here are really good and the rest aren't.


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

Rocat said:


> I suppose when your competition, Amazon, is having the worst day of their life they don't need to offer anything spectacular to compete.
> 
> I haven't/don't watch the news but I wonder how Amazon will explain away their worst performance ever in the coming days?


Worst performance ever? What are you basing this on? According to initial reports, Amazon sales were up 50% over last year. How is that bad? I'm guessing you have some sort of irrational personal or political bias that is warping you perspective.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

These Casio Edifice chronos seem like a good deal. According to C^3, the blue one is normally $150 and this is by far the lowest price I've seen. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075V7LFCM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_poHtBb95Y43Q3

Edit: here is another nice one.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

For fellow Canadians, good deal on a cheap watch travel case, plus a $2 coupon to stack on it:

Portable Watch Organizer Box-Nasion.V 8 Slots Travel Watch Storage Case Leatherette Zippered Watch Holder Collector Case Jewelry Storage Organizer Box - Black https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B0774CNBZ4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_3yHtBbGJMA4R2

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

Bruce R said:


> Worst performance ever? What are you basing this on? According to initial reports, Amazon sales were up 50% over last year. How is that bad? I'm guessing you have some sort of irrational personal or political bias that is warping you perspective.


He's obv an Ebay shareholder lul


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

I doubt many of you are looking for an Oris Artix, but if so, you can find it here for $650 which is the lowest I've seen and ~$60 cheaper than anywhere I can find it at the moment.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B014EJF1N8/?coliid=I3EAVIYSM8T4OD&colid=1NUX4L21MRHPO&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Took me 3 tries to place my order because their "fraud department" kept canceling my order. Their fraud department consists of some woman that works from home. She told me "Nobody orders $4k watches." I wanted to show her my bank statements. :-d
> 
> What was even funnier was a couple of weeks ago when I triggered a fraud alert on my credit card because I went to three different Salvation Army stores in a row on 50% off day. Who steals a credit card and runs to Salvation Army???
> 
> Don't sleep on Salvation Army. The ones here get awesome stuff. Some stores dump new merchandise there because they can write it off for more than they can sell it.


THIS!!!!!: https://nypost.com/2015/02/19/bargain-buyer-hits-jackpot-with-rare-watch-at-goodwill-store/


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> THIS!!!!!: https://nypost.com/2015/02/19/bargain-buyer-hits-jackpot-with-rare-watch-at-goodwill-store/


Nothing that good but I keep looking. Have made a few grand profit recently though. Search and you will find.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

N.Caffrey said:


> Any prime deals for straps?





yinzburgher said:


> I was hoping to buy some straps but I looked around and couldn't find a thing.


Not a huge selection, but Amazon Warehouse has a few straps available with the additional 20% off for Prime Day: https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_...34011&ie=UTF8&qid=1531847651&rnid=16931834011


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Bruce R said:


> Worst performance ever? What are you basing this on? According to initial reports, Amazon sales were up 50% over last year. How is that bad? I'm guessing you have some sort of irrational personal or political bias that is warping you perspective.


I'm not getting into a political diatribe with you. All I meant was since Amazon's website was crashing and lots of people, myself included, could not get on, there was no need for other sites such as eBay, Jomashop, Target, and Walmart, to offer big discounts to lure folks away from a nonworking Amazon website. Politics had nothing to do with my previous comment.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

Rocat said:


> I'm not getting into a political diatribe with you. All I meant was since Amazon's website was crashing and lots of people, myself included, could not get on, there was no need for other sites such as eBay, Jomashop, Target, and Walmart, to offer big discounts to lure folks away from a nonworking Amazon website. Politics had nothing to do with my previous comment.


The site was not loading for some people for about 20 minutes (I was able to buy 2 things without issue). That's a huge difference than "worst day ever". Victim of their own success? Perhaps. Epic failure? Hardly.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Any more prime deals coming or this is dead?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

ronragus said:


> Any more prime deals coming or this is dead?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


D...E...D.... Ded


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Brought srpc16 for $105 on ebay.

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Grabbed the 96B158 Precisionist deal posted here yesterday 6pm, and it was just delivered.


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

BalooSD said:


> Grabbed the 96B158 Precisionist deal posted here yesterday 6pm, and it was just delivered.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Not A Deal.

I have not bought anything from the amazon prime day sale but my wife has been buying stuff every hour since it started. (exact depiction shown below)










Now I feel like this is a big opportunity window for me and if I order one or two watches I will not get the usual stink eye from her.

Any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

BalooSD said:


> Grabbed the 96B158 Precisionist deal posted here yesterday 6pm, and it was just delivered.


Impressive. But you do realize the obvious follow-up request, right?

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

ohhenry1 said:


> Impressive. But you do realize the obvious follow-up request, right?
> Pics or it didn't happen!


You got me there. Free prime delivery in less than 20 hours!


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Orient Panda Quartz Made In Japan $113 after ebay U.S. coupon for $25 PRIMO119


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

NOT A DEAL

Well my prime order from yesterday just got here today. Pretty darn good deal for these bad boys considering it was only $325 USD together.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

TIL a 10-digit number (est $3B) in sales in < 40 hours is "worst performance ever"


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ossamanity said:


> Not A Deal.
> 
> I have not bought anything from the amazon prime day sale but my wife has been buying stuff every hour since it started. (exact depiction shown below)
> 
> ...


There are still a few good deals left on Casio Edifice chronographs and Invicta Pro Diver automatics.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> TIL a 10-digit number (est $3B) in sales in < 40 hours is "worst performance ever"


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko 5 Sports Automatic SRPB39 Orange Dial, baby monster, *4R36* movement, 100m WR, 42mm x 13mm (per Jomashop, OOS). $148 - $25 PRIMO119 discount = *$123*. Next eBay price: $161. Amazon: $151.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-5-Sp...ial-Black-Rubber-Band-Mens-Watch/112529584845

Photo from chronograph-divers, where it's OOS:


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Casio Pro Trek Men's Solar Atomic Black Resin Band 50.5mm Watch PRW2500R-1, 200m WR, triple sensor, atomic, solar, moon phase, tides, mineral crystal, sold by thecasiostore on eBay, $180 - $25 PRIMO119 discount = *$155*. Next eBay price: $189. Amazon: $189.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Pro-...in-Band-50-5mm-Watch-PRW2500R-1-/183251616275


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

re: Prime Day.....

I'm not sure yet whether I cleaned up, or got sucked in, or both! All I do know is I certainly contributed to that $3 Billion in sales with the Reactor Titan watch and a pair a Revos (both with the additional 20% off through their Warehouse deals), two fitness tracker/HR monitor watches (for me and the gf on our weekend hikes), two 23andMe DNA kits, a doggy DNA kit (can't leave the pooch out of the activities!), a Victorinox Swiss Army knife and a Blink XT home security system (need to make sure I'm keeping an eye all my new trinkets and trash)!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Amazon claims they are adding more deals every 5 minutes, but this is the best I could find. There may be *Lightning Deals* that are not included.

*Remaining Amazon Prime Day Men's Wrist Watch Deals (800+)*


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I didn't think I was going to get a watch on Prime Day, but I did. The Garmin Vivoactive 3 is $70 off, so $199 for the stainless bezel. Best price out there and on CCC. Solid fitness watch, not a Fenix, but those are over 2x the price. Not a huge bargain, but a solid deal.


----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

Is this deal too good to be true? $347 for the FC303MC4P6. The lowest I've found this watch any where else is for $499 on Amazon.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/253271116352


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

We're all set if we want an Invicta.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Ancon Sea Shadow III Magnum SEA310 from AD SeriousWatches, €395.87 (*~$461* USD) shipped to the US. eBay: $599. Amazon: $629.

"... Japanese 28800bph Miyota 90S5 movement. The glass is 4mm thick scratch resistant sapphire glass. The impressive 1000 meter water resistance of this watch is possible due to the helium valve, that you can see on the side of the case. The uni-directional 120 clicks bezel has a ceramic insert (which is very scratch resistant) and the characters have lume. ..."

UPDATE: Studying the photo, it looks like the lume isn't applied right on the upper indices -- it looks offset. Hmmm...

https://www.seriouswatches.com/collections/sale/products/ancon-sea-shadow-iii-magnum-sea310


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

customwise said:


> Is this deal too good to be true? $347 for the FC303MC4P6. The lowest I've found this watch any where else is for $499 on Amazon.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/253271116352


Looks legit to me. Don't forget your $25 off with code PRIMO119.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Amazon Canada has 30% off MANY watches right now. I just ordered an Orient Bambino Gen 2 Ver 2 for like $99 USD and an Amazon exclusive orange Seiko Samurai for like $227 USD. 

THESE ARE INSANE DEALS MY WALLET CAN'T TAKE THIS

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

customwise said:


> Is this deal too good to be true? $347 for the FC303MC4P6. The lowest I've found this watch any where else is for $499 on Amazon.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/253271116352


That's a really good deal. Seen them on sale for $300 (edit i mean $400) but never under $350.

And with the PRIMO119 coupon code it's only $320ish. I just had to grab one. I've been wanting a FC Moonphase for a very long time. I think this one can tide me over for a while!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Ancon Sea Shadow III Bronze, SEA383, from AD SeriousWatches, €577.69 (~$673 USD) shipped to the US. eBay: $859.

"... Swiss Made watch with a reliable automatic, Swiss *ETA2824-2* movement, that hacks and can be wound by hand. The glass is 4mm thick scratch resistant *sapphire* glass. The impressive *500 meter water resistance* of this watch is possible due to the helium valve, that you can see on the side of the case. The uni-directional 120 clicks bezel has a *ceramic insert* (which is very scratch resistant) and the characters have *lume*. ..."

" ... it's entirely made from CuSn8 *bronze*. ..."

https://www.seriouswatches.com/products/ancon-sea-shadow-iii-bronze-sea383


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

customwise said:


> Is this deal too good to be true? $347 for the FC303MC4P6. The lowest I've found this watch any where else is for $499 on Amazon.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/253271116352


Nice deal! Just wanted to see if I'm the only one with less then awesome experience with this seller.... I recently made a purchase from CWS for a watch listed as new. However, it showed up with a few hairline scratches on the case back. I didn't bother contacting them, because the deal I got was so smoking, that I'd want to keep the watch in any case..... Also, the watch came in the watch box, but there was no padding at all to protect it during shipping..... Anyone else have a similar experience with them?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

customwise said:


> Is this deal too good to be true? $347 for the FC303MC4P6. The lowest I've found this watch any where else is for $499 on Amazon.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/253271116352


Certified Watch Store is legit, so if you like the watch, I wouldn't have any hesitations about going for it.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Seiko SRP775 Prospex - $234 after $10 off $200 + code PRIMO119

Found deal from SD.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Seiko-SRP775-Prospex-X-Automatic-Stainless-Steel-Divers









Thread dedicated to this model with amazing photography from WUS members.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-seiko-srp775-presentation-pictures-2841730.html


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Casio Pro Trek Men's Solar Atomic Black Resin Band 50.5mm Watch PRW2500R-1, 200m WR, triple sensor, atomic, solar, moon phase, tides, mineral crystal, sold by thecasiostore on eBay, $180 - $25 PRIMO119 discount = *$155*. Next eBay price: $189. Amazon: $189.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Pro-...in-Band-50-5mm-Watch-PRW2500R-1-/183251616275


This was $108 one day a month or so back on Amazon. Obviously though that doesn't matter today.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Rocat said:


> This was $108 one day a month or so back on Amazon. Obviously though that doesn't matter today.


Found it. And it was the cooler all-black model (now $175 at Amazon):








`


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Peace N Time said:


> Seiko SRP775 Prospex - $234 after $10 off $200 + code PRIMO119
> 
> Found deal from SD.
> 
> ...


Having a really hard time not pulling the trigger here...


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Rocat said:


> This was $108 one day a month or so back on Amazon. Obviously though that doesn't matter today.


Wow really,I gotta add that to my wish list and keep an eye out for that price

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Peace N Time said:


> Seiko SRP775 Prospex - $234 after $10 off $200 + code PRIMO119
> 
> Found deal from SD.
> 
> ...


That seller has some nice watches at good prices, and that extra $10 off $200+ helps. This Blue Angels Nighthawk BJ7007-02L on leather is *$194* after $10 off + PRIMO119 (tested). Next eBay price: $257. Certified: $262. Amazon: $318.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-BJ...wk-Promaster-Leather-Strap-Watch/302808042812


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Heads up. I just bought a Seiko 5 SNZF17 for under $100 from creation watches on eBay.
Promo code
"Way to Save Today: $25 Off $119+
Use code PRIMO119. Hurry, ends at 11pm PT!"


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

^Btw total was $95.38


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> That seller has some nice watches at good prices, and that extra $10 off $200+ helps. This Blue Angles Nighthawk BJ7007-02L on leather is *$194* after $10 off + PRIMO199. Certified: $262. Amazon: $318.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-BJ...wk-Promaster-Leather-Strap-Watch/302808042812


Nice find on the Nighthawk BA on blue strap. Beats Jomashop currently for $200 with code SDCZ100.

BJ7007-02L

Bracelet for $225 with code SDCZ100.

BJ7006-56L


----------



## Neuro (May 1, 2018)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Amazon Canada has 30% off MANY watches right now. I just ordered an Orient Bambino Gen 2 Ver 2 for like $99 USD and an Amazon exclusive orange Seiko Samurai for like $227 USD.
> 
> THESE ARE INSANE DEALS MY WALLET CAN'T TAKE THIS
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


If you're looking for Bambinos under or around $100, dutyfreeisland has Bambino Gen 2 Ver 4, brown-and-rose-gold, for $121.95 - $25 on Amazon US. Several sellers have the blue v4 in the $120s, the green in the $130s, and the grey-with-brown-strap around $140. There are also new-without-tags small seconds for $152 - $25 (though not the ever popular champagne dial).


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Neuro said:


> If you're looking for Bambinos under or around $100, dutyfreeisland has Bambino Gen 2 Ver 4, brown-and-rose-gold, for $121.95 - $25 on Amazon US. Several sellers have the blue v4 in the $120s, the green in the $130s, and the grey-with-brown-strap around $140. There are also new-without-tags small seconds for $152 - $25 (though not the ever popular champagne dial).


Unfortunately eBay Canada doesn't have those offers, plus import fees would ruin them to Canada. Pretty sure the current Amazon Canada is an all time low for them here so I'm pretty stoked.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neuro (May 1, 2018)

Neuro said:


> If you're looking for Bambinos under or around $100, dutyfreeisland has Bambino Gen 2 Ver 4, brown-and-rose-gold, for $121.95 - $25 on Amazon US. Several sellers have the blue v4 in the $120s, the green in the $130s, and the grey-with-brown-strap around $140. There are also new-without-tags small seconds for $152 - $25 (though not the ever popular champagne dial).


EDIT: Ebay (US), not Amazon.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Luminox Navy Seal 3051 black & white or blackout model from watchgooro on Ebay for $143.10 minus $25 PRIMO119 until 11pm makes it $118.10. New all time low? Great price nonetheless.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Luminox-30...i=150&_from=R40&LH_BIN=1&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> Luminox Navy Seal 3051 black & white or blackout model from watchgooro on Ebay for $143.10 minus $25 PRIMO119 until 11pm makes it $118.10. New all time low? Great price nonetheless.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Luminox-30...i=150&_from=R40&LH_BIN=1&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0
> 
> ...


Nice pick! I'd go for the 3001 though, about the same price and 22mm lugs (vs23mm) with a slightly smaller 43mm case size. Wears smaller than that though.


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

PRIMO119 has officially ended 

New code is PRIMO for 20% off, up to maximum $50. Not sure if many watch stores are honouring this code. 

Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


----------



## yongkun (Apr 23, 2013)

phoenix844884 said:


> PRIMO119 has officially ended
> 
> New code is PRIMO for 20% off, up to maximum $50. Not sure if many watch stores are honouring this code.
> 
> Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


New code doesn't work for the luminox. Anyone got any eBay codes or updates? Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

My amazon wish list never came back.....weep weep

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

%5 off coupon at Creation watches. SALE5


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Bulova 96B251 Lunar Pilot Chronograph* - *$297.64 Back down under $300!*


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)

I came across this Seiko solar quartz on sale at Macy's.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/seiko-watch-mens-solar-blue-dial-black-leather-strap-37mm-sne049?ID=496127&pla_country=US&CAGPSPN=pla&CAWELAID=120156340000275691&CAAGID=43037301986&CATCI=aud-374536321189la-378057959226&cm_mmc=Google_Watches_PLA-_-G_PLA_Watches+-+Seiko_Seiko-_-200646994774-_-pg6828088_c_kclickid_5df39aa1-7b39-426a-8f6c-a3e4dedee0ed&trackingid=469x6828088&catargetid=120156340018134364&cadevice=c&gclid=CjwKCAjwp7baBRBIEiwAPtjwxMWflPfamF4L1Czsx0g_UV6A8SdOI1RspfeAO42T7tmB-i-2TKrIVBoCBeMQAvD_BwE


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> *Bulova 96B251 Lunar Pilot Chronograph* - *$297.64 Back down under $300!*


Maybe wait for a Kohl's sale. It was $180 net delivered with tax.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop Update









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Maybe wait for a Kohl's sale. It was $180 net delivered with tax.


Damn, what a great deal!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

phoenix844884 said:


> PRIMO119 has officially ended
> 
> New code is PRIMO for 20% off, up to maximum $50. Not sure if many watch stores are honouring this code.
> 
> Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


Here is a link to eBay's promo front page, with its own search bar.

Here is an eBay-generated link to the watches included in this promotion. It includes some auctions.

Here is a link of just Buy It Now watches in the promotion.

Here is a link to thewatchoutlet, a favorite of mine which is participating.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

ronragus said:


> My amazon wish list never came back.....weep weep
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


That's ok. I kept getting messages saying there was a sale for something on my wish list and I'd check and they were random things that definitely were not on my wish list (e.g. an old version of the Ooma phone).

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

phoenix844884 said:


> PRIMO119 has officially ended
> 
> New code is PRIMO for 20% off, up to maximum $50. Not sure if many watch stores are honouring this code.
> 
> Sent from my Cybernetic Implant





BostonCharlie said:


> Here is a link to eBay's promo front page, with its own search bar.
> 
> Here is an eBay-generated link to the watches included in this promotion. It includes some auctions.
> 
> ...


Bulova Accutron II Mens Telluride Watch 96B215, smooth sweep quartz, green dial, green leather strap, 41mm x 11mm, 30m WR, domed mineral crystal (per Jomashop, OOS), *$117* after PRIMO code (tested).

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Accutron-II-Mens-Telluride-Watch-96B215/391929280340










Or, blue Accutron II 96B204, 42mm, fixed bezel, same price, same seller:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Accutron-II-Mens-Precisionist-Blue-Watch-96B204/391993105531


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)

I don't know if this has been posted yet but Christopher Ward is having a sale on straps. I haven't ever owned on of their straps but they appear to be good quality.

https://www.christopherward.com/events/summer-clearance/straps-2


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Struck out during Prime? Don't despair! There are some really good deals to be had at Ashford today with their today only, "Flash Sale"; 21% off their entire Pre-Owned selection (and most of which all appear to still be brand new, with tags, wrappers, boxes, etc). The code worked on every pre-owned watch I applied the code to (from Armand Nicolet, to Hamilton, Jeanrichard). Happy hunting! https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...=website&utm_source=optimove&utm_medium=email

EDIT: D'oh....would help if I included the code, luzl! PO24SALE


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> *Bulova 96B251 Lunar Pilot Chronograph* - *$297.64 Back down under $300!*


Thanks HR for all your contributions, however folks out for the very nice Bulova Moonwatch might want to wait a bit. Camel3X, as is the case with several watches I've bought on Amazon won't reveal how low it's gone for there, but my lovely wife picked one up for me new, on bracelet, for $244.96 on 11/24/16.

Bulova did such a nice job on the bracelet---it's better than any of my Hamiltons or even my Alpiner GMT4's, that I'd really recommend going for the steel and if wanting a strap that's more 'summer weight', putting something lighter that you like on later, for a lot less $$$.

But I've seen it dip down well below $300, w/ bracelet, several times since.

Out of too many watches in my collection, the dandy Bulova Moonwatch (which wears big) makes the final five to pack when I'm heading out of town. Very nice timepiece, especially for under $300.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Struck out during Prime? Don't despair! There are some really good deals to be had at Ashford today with their today only, "Flash Sale"; 21% off their entire Pre-Owned selection (and most of which all appear to still be brand new, with tags, wrappers, boxes, etc). The code worked on every pre-owned watch I applied the code to (from Armand Nicolet, to Hamilton, Jeanrichard). Happy hunting! https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...=website&utm_source=optimove&utm_medium=email
> 
> EDIT: D'oh....would help if I included the code, luzl! PO24SALE


They're giving away the JR's on bracelets.

The "store display" I recently received from them was in fact unworn. I have received others that were scratched, so inspect them carefully.


----------



## thecapper (May 1, 2018)

I bought an Edox from the Watch Outlet via EBay last week. Received it two days after I ordered it, packaged nicely, in perfect condition. Honored an EBay coupon as well.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Not sure how much of a deal these are, as the ambitious MSRP makes me question their worth.

But Touch of Modern has a bunch of SeaPro quartz and automatics on sale today.









For instance this Scuba 200 auto is $170, down from $995
Product Details
- Model #: SP4315 
- Movement: Automatic 
- Case Diameter: 43mm 
- Case Thickness: 16mm 
- Case Material: Stainless Steel 
- Crystal Material: Mineral 
- Case Back: Stainless Steel 
- Bezel Material: Stainless Steel 
- Dial Color: Orange 
- Crown Type: Screw-down 
- Water Resistant: 200M 
- Bracelet Material: Stainless Steel 
- Bracelet Length: 7" 
- Functions And Complications: Date 
- Condition: New 
- Documents: Booklet/Manual Only 
- Box Type: Original 
- Warranty: Manufacturer's 2 Year Limited Warranty


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Struck out during Prime? Don't despair! There are some really good deals to be had at Ashford today with their today only, "Flash Sale"; 21% off their entire Pre-Owned selection (and most of which all appear to still be brand new, with tags, wrappers, boxes, etc). The code worked on every pre-owned watch I applied the code to (from Armand Nicolet, to Hamilton, Jeanrichard). Happy hunting! https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...=website&utm_source=optimove&utm_medium=email
> 
> EDIT: D'oh....would help if I included the code, luzl! PO24SALE


Damn, these prices are ridiculously good. Can't decide between the two...










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Struck out during Prime? Don't despair! There are some really good deals to be had at Ashford today with their today only, "Flash Sale"; 21% off their entire Pre-Owned selection (and most of which all appear to still be brand new, with tags, wrappers, boxes, etc). The code worked on every pre-owned watch I applied the code to (from Armand Nicolet, to Hamilton, Jeanrichard). Happy hunting! https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...=website&utm_source=optimove&utm_medium=email
> 
> EDIT: D'oh....would help if I included the code, luzl! PO24SALE


The Hamilton West Point seems like a decent watch for the $$$ ~$87 after coupon. (+shipping??)


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

kl884347 said:


> The Hamilton West Point seems like a decent watch for the $$$ ~$87 after coupon. (+shipping??)


Tempting that either the regular Hamilton Everest or Everest Chrono are both $149 before savings.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

heady91 said:


> Damn, these prices are ridiculously good. Can't decide between the two...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrghhh


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrghhh  again. Killing me.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Not a Deal.

Just wanted to thanks OP for the fossil strap deal. The two straps I ordered arrived and I think the weaved leather looks cool.


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ossamanity said:


> Not a Deal.
> 
> Just wanted to thanks OP for the fossil strap deal. The two straps I ordered arrived and I think the weaved leather looks cool.


Oh man that Kontiki... 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Just received my prime day damage 🤣 damn... lol









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

horhay86 said:


> Just received my prime day damage ? damn... lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish we got the fancy Promaster packaging here in Canada, that's awesome.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Wish we got the fancy Promaster packaging here in Canada, that's awesome.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I was surprised by it, i wasn't aware of the packaging.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

horhay86 said:


> Just received my prime day damage &#55358;&#56611; damn... lol


Nice score on the Alfa...


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

kl884347 said:


> The Hamilton West Point seems like a decent watch for the $$$ ~$87 after coupon. (+shipping??)


Apparently somebody snagged it! "Temporary" sold out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Nicolet or Jeanrichard ????


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Wiggy999 said:


> Nicolet or Jeanrichard ????
> 
> View attachment 13315561
> View attachment 13315565


1, Both
2. Jeanrichard


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

haha,,,for under 500 each.. I do like both! I suppose the jeanrichard has the better finishing..


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I'll just hold onto this one until next year...


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Wiggy999 said:


> Nicolet or Jeanrichard ????
> 
> View attachment 13315561
> View attachment 13315565


Do you want a dress/everyday watch, or an everyday/casual watch?

The A-N has really long lugs.
The JR is going to wear large because it's cushion case.

Unless you plan to wear it in dressy situations and have the wrists for the longer lug to lug length of the A-N, I'd choose the JR


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Okay, here's decision predicament. Please help!

Khaki Aviation GMT Air Race







Advantages: Cool color. Dig the countdown bezel and the "mystery" translucent "zero" hand. Nothing else like that. 200m WR. Bracelet.
Disadvantages: The cities dial is stupid (only cities with air races, none of which I care about), LONG lug-to-lug at 52mm. Will probably wear big. Kind of meh all-brushed case.

Khaki UTC Auto







Advantages: Styling. Conservative (less interesting?) face. 300m WR. Airport codes for all major time zones.
Disadvantages: Even lover lug-to-lug (53mm). Really polished case. 300m but not on a bracelet. Thickest. Unfinished, contrasting date window.

Jazzmaster GMT







Advantages: Nice styling (but not my favorite of the three); Bracelet (nicer that the Khaki's); shortest lug-to-lug (49, normally about my limit); thinnest. Nice combination of brushed and polished surfaces
Disadvantages. 50M WR! Butterfly clasp on bracelet means chance of bad fit (and harder to adjust when changing seasons, or, like, when you travel from a hot climate to a cool one); bezel crown is screw down (good, so it doesn't accidentally move), main crown is not; bezel is less useful than the Khakis; I'm guessing that the lume will be weaker.

I'm really torn. I dig the funky styling of the air race (and I don't have an orange watch), but the size is a concern, the cities wheel is just so stupid, and the case seems really blah. The UTC would be a much more versatile wearer, and I feel like it could take a beating on lots of different trips, but I'd have to put it on some more resilient strap, and I think it's just going to be too big. But maybe not. IThe Jazzmaster might be a touch formal for a travel watch, but might be nice for me to wear when my wife is travelling. It's the best proportioned and best finished, I think. But it doesn't have a screw down crown and only has 50M WR! If this is my travel watch, I want to be sure that I can submerge it without a problem.

I could buy two and send back the one I don't like (Ashford allows refunds within 14 days if it's the same condition) but I'm really busy, and my Europe trip is soon, and I don't want to carry almost $800 on my credit card...

Decisions!


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

^ I vote for the watch that actually fits your wrist. There are always more opportunities to (wisely?) spend $, if this thread teaches us anything.



Perdendosi said:


> Jazzmaster GMT
> 
> Advantages: Nice styling (but not my favorite of the three); Bracelet (nicer that the Khaki's); shortest lug-to-lug (49, normally about my limit)


See, you already knew the answer.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

horhay86 said:


> Just received my prime day damage 🤣 damn... lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol...I have the promaster, nighthawk and invicta arriving tomorrow...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Overstock only allows you to use either a coupon OR the sales price whichever is cheaper. Did you know you can still get 24% off the sales prices?

The Grovana 7750 dive chronographs work out to $377. It takes a few minutes of effort though, so I won't bother explaining...










They also have the Frederique Constant in-house for $741.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Wiggy999 said:


> Nicolet or Jeanrichard ????
> 
> View attachment 13315561
> View attachment 13315565


I can't unsee it. That Nicolet looks like a sad face. Besides, the JR has a better looking, at least to me, handset.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Overstock only allows you to use either a coupon OR the sales price whichever is cheaper. Did you know you can still get 24% off the sales prices?
> 
> The Grovana 7750 dive chronographs work out to $377. It takes a few minutes of effort though, so I won't bother explaining...
> 
> ...


I didn't know that. Where do you even get Overstock coupons? I do see that Ebates has *10% cash back for Overstock*. And Overstock does have a good selection of Grovanas on sale:

https://www.overstock.com/search?keywords=grovana

UPDATE: Okay, I googled it (duh) and found some Overstock coupons:
https://www.overstock.com/coupons

One is 10% off new customer orders.

Another is 15% off for signing up for their e-newsletter.


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Perdendosi said:


> Okay, here's decision predicament. Please help!


Jazzmaster then Khaki UTC


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Delete


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Haha awesome man!


MEzz said:


> lol...I have the promaster, nighthawk and invicta arriving tomorrow...


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Wiggy999 said:


> Nicolet or Jeanrichard ????
> 
> View attachment 13315561
> View attachment 13315565


Nicolet


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Perdendosi said:


> Okay, here's decision predicament. Please help!
> 
> Khaki Aviation GMT Air Race
> View attachment 13315675
> ...


GMT


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Perdendosi said:


> Okay, here's decision predicament. Please help!
> 
> Khaki Aviation GMT Air Race
> View attachment 13315675
> ...


Don't know if this will help with your decision, but I was interested in the Air Race as well. Upon doing some Scroogling, I found that this particular model is AT LEAST almost 10 years old (found some pix or vids, can't recall which now, which dated back to 2009). Who knows how long Ashford's been sitting on it?


----------



## Solace (Jun 3, 2018)

I vote Khaki UTC or Jazzmaster GMT. Utility of the Khaki UTC would be the winner for me. :]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

bbrou33 said:


> Jazzmaster then Khaki UTC


Ditto. I had the itch for an orange watch, almost got the Seiko Solar SSC071p1 chrono, but held out. Not sure if the GMT function is a deal breaker there, but there are a few other nicely done orange watches out there that won't break the bank.

Personally, I think the Jazzmaster is the pick of the litter. It has classic elements that should age well, yet it has some color, subtle flourishes and more than the others, that hard to describe 'swankness' and class that many Swatch products have, yet without seeming pretentious. Stealth cool.

My sons, both in their twenties, would rock that Jazzmaster---yet so would I. The middle Khaki's sweet, but a mite bit stodgy in comparison .

Hamiltons are finished to a high degree, standing up well under a 40X loupe, and while their bracelets are sometimes their weakest part, the bracelet on that Jazzmaster is sweet--nice to have. And in the summer, the Jazz Master would look great on an Eulit Perlon two piece watch strap.

As Satchel Paige said : "If you didn't know how old you are - - how old would you be?" - - - the Orange GMT has a youthful 'pop' that appeals, but would perhaps see more wrist time on someone early twenties to mid thirties--depending on your work, maybe more of a weekender. Meanwhile, the Jazz Master is more versatile, with some new flourishes, but also some timeless elements.

Besides, there's lots of GMTs, but there's only one line of real "Jazz Masters"...


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Ooops, double post again, switching to decaf!


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

TheJohnP said:


> Tempting that either the regular Hamilton Everest or Everest Chrono are both $149 before savings.


With a final price $118 with free shipping, ended up picking up that regular Everest.
For a never worn display model, hard deal to pass up.


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

I saw nothing that struck my fancy on prime day, but the Ashford sale was hard to resist. A chill washed over me and i almost came down with another case of the Hokusai's.


----------



## malizna77 (Dec 30, 2015)

horhay86 said:


> Just received my prime day damage 🤣 damn... lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you buy a new car as well?

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

TheJohnP said:


> With a final price $118 with free shipping, ended up picking up that regular Everest.
> For a never worn display model, hard deal to pass up.


Actually have never seen this watch before, but have been in the market for a vintage looking watch that stands out. Really loving this one



malizna77 said:


> Did you buy a new car as well?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Almost asked the same thing haha


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

bbrou33 said:


> Actually have never seen this watch before, but have been in the market for a vintage looking watch that stands out. Really loving this one


It was a quartz reissue of an early Hamilton electric model. So now I will own this one and the Ventura. Hoping they do the same thing for the Pacer.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop update, the Seiko is not much of a deal, myself grabbed the timex for fun









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

malizna77 said:


> Did you buy a new car as well?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Hahah nah, i was using the keys to open the boxes 🤣🤣🤣

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Guanqin GJ16106*_ automatic (Nomos Lambda 39 homage) - *$58.06 FLASH SALE* (Ali-Express low price $65)
42mm 316L case, sapphire crystal, Hangzhou automatic movement, 35-hour power reserve indicator, 20mm steel mesh band, 5 ATM WR


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

In reference to the Guanqin Nomos clone above.. I got one of these a few months ago. It's decent. Obvious ripoff, but okay quality. The mesh bracelet isn't bad either. But they sent me the wrong color and didn't want to do an exchange so it may be a crap shoot which version you get.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Orient Mako II* - Blue men's automatic dive watch -* $129.99*
41.5mm 316L case, automatic movement w/hacking & hand winding, 22mm stainless bracelet, 120-click bezel, screw down crown, 200M WR


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

10% Ebay bucks. No minimum. $100 max per transaction. $500 max per earning period.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Starking AM0184* automatic dress watches - Instant $4 coupon = *$40.99* on leather / *$45.99* SS bracelet



*Starking BM0990* chronograph (Piaget Polo homage) - *$19.99*


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

RyanD said:


> 10% Ebay bucks. No minimum. $100 max per transaction. $500 max per earning period.


Is this a targeted offer?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Is this a targeted offer?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


They always are.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

TheJohnP said:


> With a final price $118 with free shipping, ended up picking up that regular Everest.
> For a never worn display model, *hard deal to pass up*.
> 
> View attachment 13316063


I would have tried harder


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

elconquistador said:


> I would have tried harder


Glad you did


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Looks decent for a $20 quartz, but I keep waiting for more real life pictures and reviews to show up.

Man if that doesn't make me look cheap...


HoustonReal said:


> *Starking AM0184* automatic dress watches - Instant $4 coupon = *$40.99* on leather / *$45.99* SS bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> *Starking BM0990* chronograph (Piaget Polo homage) - *$19.99*


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> Looks decent for a $20 quartz, but I keep waiting for more real life pictures and reviews to show up.
> 
> Man if that doesn't make me look cheap...


LOL, I felt the same way about the Burei from Amazon that HoustonReal had posted I believe last week (thank you HoustonReal for posting it!!). I said, "What the heck, am I THAT cheap that I can't personally find out for $40?!!". I ended up grabbing a silver dialed day/date automatic and received it the other day. Man, I can't BELIEVE the amount of watch for so little money! Surprisingly the quality is very decent - it was well worth the price paid - fantastic service from Burei/Amazon. I need to size the bracelet, which does have a bit too much bling for me with the bracelet, so I put it on one of my gator straps for the time being. Here are some real life pics of it on my gator (paid 3 times as much for the strap than I did the watch!). I'm sure the Starkings are very similar in quality:


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks great. |> Very hard to beat for the price paid


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

hanshananigan said:


> Looks decent for a $20 quartz, but I keep waiting for more real life pictures and reviews to show up.
> 
> Man if that doesn't make me look cheap...


They're automatic, not quartz.


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

Yep, Seiko NH36 in this Burei. They do have quartz movements in some for $15-20. I splurged for the automatic!  Insane. Will be buying the black dialed version as well. HoustonReal, thanks again for posting these!

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> Looks decent for a $20 quartz, but I keep waiting for more real life pictures and reviews to show up.
> 
> Man if that doesn't make me look cheap...


The bracelet is folded link, and a little harder to size than a solid link bracelet. The case and crystal are quite nice for $20. Some people have received bad movements, but mine was fine after I adjusted the reset position. The color of the blue dial is somewhat subdued, and more of a blue denim shade. Of course, the lume sucks, especially on the dial.


----------



## DaveMac (Apr 4, 2018)

Hemel military watch sale on Huckberry. HFT20 and Track are apparently discontinued. Can be had at a ~$60 discount.


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

flypanam said:


> In reference to the Guanqin Nomos clone above.. I got one of these a few months ago. It's decent. Obvious ripoff, but okay quality. The mesh bracelet isn't bad either. But they sent me the wrong color and didn't want to do an exchange so it may be a crap shoot which version you get.


I put a really nice ostrich strap on mine (cost more than the watch) and the darn thing looks like a 10G watch! I get more compliments when I have worn it then wearing my "real" high end stuff... LOL


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

kostasd said:


> LOL, I felt the same way about the Burei from Amazon that HoustonReal had posted I believe last week (thank you HoustonReal for posting it!!). I said, "What the heck, am I THAT cheap that I can't personally find out for $40?!!". I ended up grabbing a silver dialed day/date automatic and received it the other day. Man, I can't BELIEVE the amount of watch for so little money! Surprisingly the quality is very decent - it was well worth the price paid - fantastic service from Burei/Amazon. I need to size the bracelet, which does have a bit too much bling for me with the bracelet, so I put it on one of my gator straps for the time being. Here are some real life pics of it on my gator (paid 3 times as much for the strap than I did the watch!). I'm sure the Starkings are very similar in quality:
> 
> View attachment 13318617
> 
> ...


Nice pics! I had a Burei with nh35 for a minute. The quality really looks good, well worth the money I thought.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> The bracelet is folded link, and a little harder to size than a solid link bracelet. The case and crystal are quite nice for $20. Some people have received bad movements, but mine was fine after I adjusted the reset position. The color of the blue dial is somewhat subdued, and more of a blue denim shade. Of course, the lume sucks, especially on the dial.
> 
> View attachment 13318673
> View attachment 13318675


Thanks, HR, looks good!


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Took me 3 tries to place my order because their "fraud department" kept canceling my order. Their fraud department consists of some woman that works from home. She told me "Nobody orders $4k watches." I wanted to show her my bank statements. :-d
> 
> What was even funnier was a couple of weeks ago when I triggered a fraud alert on my credit card because I went to three different Salvation Army stores in a row on 50% off day. Who steals a credit card and runs to Salvation Army???
> 
> Don't sleep on Salvation Army. The ones here get awesome stuff. Some stores dump new merchandise there because they can write it off for more than they can sell it.


Maybe Rakuten's fraud department could let you buy your expensive watches and focus instead on spellchecking, proofreading, and editing the website. Maybe you can spot the problem on this page. It's still there from a couple days ago but I'll include the screenshot for intrawebs posterity.

https://www.rakuten.com/category/507/?l-id=hp-ba


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

yinzburgher said:


> Maybe Rakuten's fraud department could let you buy your expensive watches and focus instead on spellchecking, proofreading, and editing the website. Maybe you can spot the problem on this page. It's still there from a couple days ago but I'll include the screenshot for intrawebs posterity.
> 
> https://www.rakuten.com/category/507/?l-id=hp-ba
> 
> View attachment 13318917


I prefer mine to have zippers for quicker expulsion.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

yinzburgher said:


> Maybe Rakuten's fraud department could let you buy your expensive watches and focus instead on spellchecking, proofreading, and editing the website. Maybe you can spot the problem on this page. It's still there from a couple days ago but I'll include the screenshot for intrawebs posterity.
> 
> https://www.rakuten.com/category/507/?l-id=hp-ba
> 
> View attachment 13318917


Thanks for the laugh. I needed that. For some reason I thought of this movie scene.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

My prime day catch (on eBay obviously) arrived today. Incredibly satisfied with this purchase. It's a hell of a lot of watch, especially at the price I got it for.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

my " WUS AMAZON PRIME COMBO SPECIAL" arrived...


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

flypanam said:


> My prime day catch (on eBay obviously) arrived today. Incredibly satisfied with this purchase. It's a hell of a lot of watch, especially at the price I got it for.


Beautiful. Classy dress watch.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *Orient Mako II* - Blue men's automatic dive watch -* $129.99*
> 41.5mm 316L case, automatic movement w/hacking & hand winding, 22mm stainless bracelet, 120-click bezel, screw down crown, 200M WR


Coincidentally, another *$130* Orient: Ray II (with code *WD071904*), model AA02004B, black dial, 42mm x 13mm, 200m WR, mineral crystal, screw-down crown, hand-winding (and automatic). eBay: $171. DutyFreeIsland: OOS. List: $335.

Orient product page here.

https://www.mygiftstop.com/collections/watches/products/watches-orient-aa02004b-ray-ii


----------



## zoysiamo (Jan 4, 2018)

hanshananigan said:


> Thanks, HR, looks good!


*Not a deal:*

I absolutely love the Starking Polo S homage (mine is in black, though). It has very impressive fit and finish, looks great if a little large on a 6" wrist, and I haven't encountered any quality problems. The bracelet was easy for me to size and, despite it being rattly and prone to pulling on my arm hair, I quite like it also.

I've worn this more than any other watch since I received it, it's been displacing several watches more than 10x the price. The lume is indeed so bad as to be pointless, and I wish there was a continuously running second hand instead of the 24hr sub-dial, but at the price I might just have to buy a blue one.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

NOT A DEAL: I feel at least partially responsible for this. Sorry guys.

LeMoney has 10%, but I haven't use them yet.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Orient Mako II - *$130* directly from Orient with code *SUMMERMAKO* - ends today

https://www.orientwatchusa.com/search?type=product&q=%22MAKO+II%22&utm_source=Newsletter&utm_campaign=6e0b9da862-EMAIL_MAKOIISALELASTDAY_20JUL18&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_847c0901fc-6e0b9da862-90110741&ct=t(EMAIL_MAKOIISALELASTDAY_20JUL18)&mc_cid=6e0b9da862&mc_eid=0be7e62134


----------



## Akshayphal (Jul 3, 2018)

Not a deal.However its hard to ignore the Spinnaker Bradner that goes on sale today with a 20-25% coupon code (all over youtube and the interweb). Makes the watch about ~$213 for an NH35, Compressor styled watch with sapphire crystal.









I think this particular model looks nice with the blue starburst and *cough* fake patina.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

zoysiamo said:


> *Not a deal:*
> 
> I absolutely love the Starking Polo S homage (mine is in black, though). It has very impressive fit and finish, looks great if a little large on a 6" wrist, and I haven't encountered any quality problems. The bracelet was easy for me to size and, despite it being rattly and prone to pulling on my arm hair, I quite like it also.
> 
> I've worn this more than any other watch since I received it, it's been displacing several watches more than 10x the price. The lume is indeed so bad as to be pointless, and I wish there was a continuously running second hand instead of the 24hr sub-dial, but at the price I might just have to buy a blue one.


It is great. Makes me want to get the real Polo S such a great design.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Seiko Season at Massdrop









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Akshayphal said:


> Not a deal.However its hard to ignore the Spinnaker Bradner that goes on sale today with a 20-25% coupon code (all over youtube and the interweb). Makes the watch about ~$213 for an NH35, Compressor styled watch with sapphire crystal.
> 
> I think this particular model looks nice with the blue starburst and *cough* fake patina.


What is the %25 off code?


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> What is the %25 off code?


Use promo code CHRONO30 to take this watch down to $200.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Peace N Time said:


> Use promo code CHRONO30 to take this watch down to $200.


Thank you.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Peace N Time said:


> Use promo code CHRONO30 to take this watch down to $200.


I tested this 30%-off *CHRONO30* code on a few different models at Spinnaker's site, and it worked on them all (including the Bradner).


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

That Bradner is a great looking watch and appears to be a good value however after checking the proportions I had to stop myself from buying. Been trying to scale back so now a days I'm looking for reason to not buy, lol.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

RyanD said:


> NOT A DEAL: I feel at least partially responsible for this. Sorry guys.
> 
> LeMoney has 10%, but I haven't use them yet.
> 
> View attachment 13320229


I'm not following your SS. Looking at lemony website they have 10% (as you stated) plus 22% "turbo" for the 1st $60. Where is the 20% and 15% coming from, and what about the 5% for watches is shows in your SS?


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

MrMajestyk said:


> Seiko Season at Massdrop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got the blue Seiko for $77. Good deal to me!

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Novi said:


> Got the blue Seiko for $77. Good deal to me!
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


FWIW, Seiko SNKD99 is *$80* at Jomashop. *36mm* x 12mm. Free shipping with code FASTSHIP. You would probably receive it long before MD ships theirs. And, based only on what I've read, I would choose JomaShop CS over MD CS.
https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-snkd99k1s.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

N8G said:


> I'm not following your SS. Looking at lemony website they have 10% (as you stated) plus 22% "turbo" for the 1st $60. Where is the 20% and 15% coming from, and what about the 5% for watches is shows in your SS?


TopCashBack was offering 15% cash back on everything or 20% for new customers. They just added the 5% reduced rate for watches in the last day or so. Luckily, I was able to take advantage of the 15% rate a few times.

LeMoney is the now the best option at 10%.


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

Sweeping seconds hand Bulova for $31 is crazy.

https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova-womens-accutron-ii-97b128-white-leather-quartz-watch-1681921043

Rose gold, but I can attest that rose gold perlon/NATO/ZULU buckles turn this into an excellent mens business casual watch.

1 left, according to the product page.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

pb9610 said:


> Sweeping seconds hand Bulova for $31 is crazy.
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova-womens-accutron-ii-97b128-white-leather-quartz-watch-1681921043
> 
> ...


Well rip oos. One of you bought it. Enjoy it though!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Not a watch. StarFive PU watch cases at Jomashop, extra 40% off with code *SFW40* = *$25*. Your choice:

Double travel watch case, avail in brown or black, $25:
https://www.jomashop.com/starfive-ls5-2w-b.html










10 piece watch box, avail in brown or black, $25:
https://www.jomashop.com/star-five-watch-ls5-10w-br.html


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

The eBay code PRIMO is back, for 20% off (up to $50) on select sellers. PLUS there's 10% eBay bucks (a targeted offer). 
There are some not-good deals, but I think there are some decent deals in there. 
https://www.ebay.com/sch/Watches-Pa...wowniceshirt,+xtremegems2010&_sop=12&_fosrp=1


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

pb9610 said:


> Sweeping seconds hand Bulova for $31 is crazy.
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova-womens-accutron-ii-97b128-white-leather-quartz-watch-1681921043
> 
> ...


Bought one from Areatrend before, NOS as battery was dead, retailer didn't bother answering my email about it. Expect to replace the battery right away.

A beautiful watch.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

PeekPoke said:


> Expect to replace the battery right away.
> 
> A beautiful watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


Had no issues with the battery so far, running really well!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

PeekPoke said:


> Bought one from Areatrend before, NOS as battery was dead, retailer didn't bother answering my email about it. Expect to replace the battery right away.
> 
> A beautiful watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


I have buy two from there and like yours comes with dead batteries,I replaced and works perfect, I give one in my wife and one keep it for me and I change the band with a Nato strap.

Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Nordstrom is having an anniversary sale.
Not a lot of watches to pick from, but if you're in the market for Ted Baker, Jack Mason, MVMT, Boss, or Movado, take a look.
https://shop.nordstrom.com/c/anniversary-sale-mens-watches-jewelry?breadcrumb=Home%2FAnniversary%20Sale%2FMen%2FAccessories%2FWatches

The biggest discount seems to be this Shinola chrono for $569, normally $850.








This B&M is listed for $1,290 as part of the sale, but not sure what it typically goes for.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

This works out to about $460 net. Very nice overall design.

https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Watches/Revue-Thommen-Mens-10012.2132-Date-Pointer-Silver-Face-Automatic-Watch/6151099/product.html


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

RyanD said:


> TopCashBack was offering 15% cash back on everything or 20% for new customers. They just added the 5% reduced rate for watches in the last day or so. Luckily, I was able to take advantage of the 15% rate a few times.
> 
> LeMoney is the now the best option at 10%.


Ah, missed it was a different site. Thanks.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

I bought the travel case. Thanks BC.

Double travel watch case, avail in brown or black, $25:
https://www.jomashop.com/starfive-ls5-2w-b.html


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Ashford is having 21% off all gold & diamond watches for their anniversary sale. Applies to a lot of high-end models, but there's quite a lot of Seikos and other affordables that are also included. Not sure if it stacks with EXTRA20. Code is *ASHFORD21*.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

pb9610 said:


> Sweeping seconds hand Bulova for $31 is crazy.
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova-womens-accutron-ii-97b128-white-leather-quartz-watch-1681921043
> 
> ...


Holy eff, I thought that I lucked out at 45$ 
I did exactly that: changed the strap to a better matching one and the watch looks just great....and DAT SWEEPING SECOND....


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Ipse said:


> Holly eff, I thought that I lucked out at 45$
> I did exactly that: changed the strap to a better matching one and the watch looks just great....and DAT SWEEPING SECOND....


Couldn't agree more! Took this macro slow motion video on my iPhone and it's pretty mesmerizing to watch.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Not a deal,

But all my watches from prime day now arrived 

All of this was a mere $650 USD. And for now my collection is complete, thanks to this forum.(I'll post a picture of my collection later on in August when my szsc005 arrives)









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

Looks like the photo on Overstock is wrong. I believe this is the right watch per the product name, model number, and description.



RyanD said:


> This works out to about $460 net. Very nice overall design.
> 
> https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Watches/Revue-Thommen-Mens-10012.2132-Date-Pointer-Silver-Face-Automatic-Watch/6151099/product.html


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> And for now my collection is complete


"And for now my collection is complete..." Hardy, har, har!!! How many times have we all heard/seen that one around here???!!! Dude, you seem to have been chasin' the dragon HARD recently; ain't no way you're putting the pipe down cold turkey. I don't give it 2 weeks before we see you post another purchase!


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> "And for now my collection is complete..." Hardy, har, har!!! How many times have we all heard/seen that one around here???!!! Dude, you seem to have been chasin' the dragon HARD recently; ain't no way you're putting the pipe down cold turkey. I don't give it 2 weeks before we see you post another purchase!


Hahaha I swear I'm done for at least a year... I hope XD.

But seriously though, my collection is now only watches I truly like and enjoy wearing.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Hahaha I swear I'm done for at least a year... I hope XD.
> 
> But seriously though, my collection is now only watches I truly like and enjoy wearing.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


The only way you'll be done for a year is to stay off WUS for a year. And that won't happen. Once a Watch Junkie finds this place, it's "Hotel California". You'll never leave. No one here is ever "done" with watch collecting. :-d


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Struck out during Prime? Don't despair! There are some really good deals to be had at Ashford today with their today only, "Flash Sale"; 21% off their entire Pre-Owned selection (and most of which all appear to still be brand new, with tags, wrappers, boxes, etc). The code worked on every pre-owned watch I applied the code to (from Armand Nicolet, to Hamilton, Jeanrichard). Happy hunting! https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...=website&utm_source=optimove&utm_medium=email
> 
> EDIT: D'oh....would help if I included the code, luzl! PO24SALE


I picked this one up during the sale, for less than $400 (before shipping). I've always wanted a regulator, and love Hamilton. It was listed as a store demo, but came in pristine condition, with plastic still on. Thank you for posting this deal!









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

Ipse said:


> Holly eff, I thought that I lucked out at 45$


I got in on it at $45 as well. I thought the moment I opened it that $45 for this was the best bargain ever posted here. Now I feel like whoever grabbed it for $31 is the champion of this post for 2018.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

NOT A DEAL, but perhaps a bit of bragging (I think...)
eBay has two simultaneous deals -- Promo Code PRIMO for 20% off (up to $50) from certain retailers, and for me, 10% eBay bucks.
One of the select retailers is Shopworn. They have some decent deals on decent watches. Including Alpina Alpiners-- like this one. The "business time"/ "ice legacy."







Here's ABTW's review:
https://www.ablogtowatch.com/alpina-alpiner-4-gmt-business-timer-watch/
Pretty amazing watches. Modified Sellita movement with a _true GMT_ (meaning you can independently set the hour hand when you travel from one time zone to another), great styling, nice finishing, 100M WR, anti-magnetic, etc. A great every day travel watch.
These Alpiners have been on sale around the web recently, including a different version, with bracelet, on Amazon for $680. But this was offered for $595 Or best offer. I made an offer, and they countered, and we agreed on a price (let's just say a discount more, but not much more, than the extra $35 they were charging for shipping). But then take another $50 off from eBay, and another more than $50 in eBay Bucks, and I got this watch for less than $500 net.

It's big, but the lugs are relatively short. And I don't dig the compass bezel. But it's going to be a great companion on a European trip next month. And for a watch with an MSRP of $2500, when people were excited to get it for $700, I fee like I caught the steal of the week.

There are still some decent deals to be had in the 20% off sale. I'm surprised there isn't more of a discussion here.
https://www.ebay.com/sch/Watches-Pa...wowniceshirt,+xtremegems2010&_sop=12&_fosrp=1


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Not a deal,
> 
> But all my watches from prime day now arrived
> 
> ...


What is the diameter and lug to lug on that Orient. It looks nice, but big.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

baczajka said:


> What is the diameter and lug to lug on that Orient. It looks nice, but big.


I believe it's about 46mm so not terribly large. It looks large in my picture on my wrist because of the angle, in reality it wears very well.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Not a deal but the Glycine I got from watchgooroo arrived at my door step today. Removed the mesh bracelet and put on a slate green nato also the drilled lugs is a plus |>


----------



## Karlos_p (Apr 23, 2017)

I have a question. Does Steinhart ever have sales? I have never seen one. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

I haven't either but their everyday prices are a bargain.


----------



## Karlos_p (Apr 23, 2017)

fish70 said:


> I haven't either but their everyday prices are a bargain.


 True. Yesterday I had the opportunity to buy a ocean one 39 with a Pepsi bezel but missed it. Still kicking myself. Beautiful watch.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Perdendosi said:


> NOT A DEAL, but perhaps a bit of bragging (I think...)
> eBay has two simultaneous deals -- Promo Code PRIMO for 20% off (up to $50) from certain retailers, and for me, 10% eBay bucks.
> One of the select retailers is Shopworn. They have some decent deals on decent watches. Including Alpina Alpiners-- like this one. The "business time"/ "ice legacy."
> View attachment 13321801


First thing that came to mind when I read "Business Time" was this song from Flight of the Conchords.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Not a deal: 
Overstock.com started collecting sales tax in the entire US. RIP Overstock.com


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Citizen Avion Men's Eco-Drive Watch - AW1361-01E, new, *$75 incl. free shipping*. Next eBay price: $135. Amazon: $221. List: $195.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Citizen-Avion-Mens-Eco-Drive-Watch-AW1361-01E/391854525358


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> "And for now my collection is complete..." Hardy, har, har!!! How many times have we all heard/seen that one around here???!!! Dude, you seem to have been chasin' the dragon HARD recently; ain't no way you're putting the pipe down cold turkey. I don't give it 2 weeks before we see you post another purchase!


Yup---if the power's out and the internet's down--- even on my phone for the next year, I can swear I won't buy another watch for 12 months!

(Fingers crossed behind back.....)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Perdendosi said:


> NOT A DEAL, but perhaps a bit of bragging (I think...)
> eBay has two simultaneous deals -- Promo Code PRIMO for 20% off (up to $50) from certain retailers, and for me, 10% eBay bucks.
> One of the select retailers is Shopworn. They have some decent deals on decent watches. Including Alpina Alpiners-- like this one. The "business time"/ "ice legacy."
> View attachment 13321801
> ...


Yeah, great watch, an affordable automatic True GMT (have kinetic Seiko trues, but they are self charging quartz, sort of) took advantage of that earlier Amazon deal on bracelet:


----------



## Noro (Jun 16, 2018)

A tip for all my fellow Prime Day buyers of the *Citizen BN0151-09L*:

If you are interested in upgrading to a *sapphire crystal* the size you need is 30.8mm x 2.5mm

Available here ($22): Flat Round Sapphire Crystal, -- SC(2.5)308: Star Time Supply

I believe with Star Time you have to order through a watchmaker.

And here's a *cheap bracelet* ($30): https://www.ebay.com/itm/20mm-CURVE...T-Citizen-BN0150-28E-BN0151-09L-/192296830783

And the *genuine Citizen bracelet* part# 59-S06105 ($115): https://www.totalwatchrepair.com/pr...less-steel-watch-bracelet?variant=38574118286


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Not a deal:
> Overstock.com started collecting sales tax in the entire US. RIP Overstock.com


Based upon recent court rulings, believe it is only a matter of time before all internet retailers will be forced to collect sales taxes. This could even be extended to all internet commerce, even between individuals (ebay). Thinking ahead, would create a tremendous business opportunity for payment providers/portals that would handle the accounting. Only large retailers have the infrastructure to manage this.

Re Overstock, a non-issue for me. In my short period of watch addiction, er, uh, "collecting", can't recall ever buying a watch from there. In fact, I rarely even think of going to their website because their watch prices are not competitive. They may have an occasional deal but I would miss it unless posted here because Overstock just simply isn't on my radar.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Standard Massdrop stuff









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marquimsp (Jul 13, 2016)

Karlos_p said:


> I have a question. Does Steinhart ever have sales? I have never seen one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


never, they're like rolex in this respect too.


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

Spotted this Luminox on 'clearance' at my TJ Maxx for $119.









Also saw this Victorinox Night Vision chronograph for $230.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Are they sold out again? I got mine about three weeks ago.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

So about a month ago, I posted this deal for a Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer ON BRACELET H76455133 for $389 USD, and at the time, this price was the all time low based on my research.

There's now a new Ashford coupon for this one at *$325 USD* free shipping in the U.S.!!! Coupon code AFFKHAKI325 expires 2018-07-25. In my opinion this one is a no brainer buy-now-think-later type of deal. $325 for an ETA based automatic movement and not from a microbrand!

Case diameter is 41mm with 47mm lug to lug.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki+aviation/khaki+aviation+pilot+pioneer+auto/H76455133.pid


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> I believe it's about 46mm so not terribly large. It looks large in my picture on my wrist because of the angle, in reality it wears very well.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Sorry to be the one, but unless you have Hulk hands (like 9" or more), 46mm is waaay too large for that type of watch. Just my opinion, of course, wear what you like.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

YellowBullet said:


> Sorry to be the one, but unless you have Hulk hands (like 9" or more), 46mm is waaay too large for that type of watch. Just my opinion, of course, wear what you like.


46mm is lug to lug...diameter is 40.5mm
Not a big watch and on my list as well....but I'm not going to get Prime just to buy it


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

YellowBullet said:


> Sorry to be the one, but unless you have Hulk hands (like 9" or more), 46mm is waaay too large for that type of watch. Just my opinion, of course, wear what you like.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I believe 46mm is the lug to lug (at least I hope it's lug to lug), which is pretty reasonable I feel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Ipse said:


> 46mm is lug to lug...diameter is 40.5mm
> Not a big watch and on my list as well....but I'm not going to get Prime just to buy it





Soh1982 said:


> I believe 46mm is the lug to lug (at least I hope it's lug to lug), which is pretty reasonable I feel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is lug-to-lug lol not 46mm across 

It's about 40-41mm diameter.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

MacInFL said:


> Re Overstock, a non-issue for me. In my short period of watch addiction, er, uh, "collecting", can't recall ever buying a watch from there. In fact, I rarely even think of going to their website because their watch prices are not competitive. They may have an occasional deal but I would miss it unless posted here because Overstock just simply isn't on my radar.


I've only ordered 5 from Overstock this year, so not a huge loss. Three of them were killer deals though.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

RyanD said:


> I've only ordered 5 from Overstock this year, so not a huge loss. Three of them were killer deals though.


Do you have 3000 watches? I mean, I know I have a problem but I'm concerned for you, buddy. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

rinsk21 said:


> Do you have 3000 watches? I mean, I know I have a problem but I'm concerned for you, buddy.


I may have had 3000 watches...

I'll buy just about anything I like that I can get my money back on. If it's better than what I already have, I keep it.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Modest deal. G-Shock Gulfmaster in yellow or blue, *$279*. Atomic, solar, triple sensor, tide graph, double LED for the face _and_ the LCD. The listings talk about these being part of some PayPal promotion, but they don't explain exactly how. ... you pay with PayPal, I guess.

Gulfmaster G-Central writeup here.

Blue GWN-1000-2A with standard (non-reverse) LCD, *$279*. eBay: $299.
BUY Exclusive PayPal Offer Casio G-Shock GULFMASTER Ocean Concept Watch GWN-1000-2A, GWN1000B - Buy Watches Online | CASIO Red Deer Watches










Yellow GWN-1000-9A with reverse LCD, *$279*. eBay small seller: $275. eBay bigger seller: $295.
BUY Exclusive PayPal Offer Casio G-Shock GULFMASTER Ocean Concept Watch GWN-1000-9A, GWN1000B - Buy Watches Online | CASIO Red Deer Watches

Image from eBay:


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Modest deal. G-Shock Gulfmaster in yellow or blue, *$279*. Atomic, solar, triple sensor, tide graph, double LED for the face _and_ the LCD. The listings talk about these being part of some PayPal promotion, but they don't explain exactly how. ... you pay with PayPal, I guess.
> 
> Gulfmaster G-Central writeup here.
> 
> ...


I have this watch in black and it's great. Doesn't wear as big as I feared... Good price.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

Slant said:


> So about a month ago, I posted this deal for a Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer ON BRACELET H76455133 for $389 USD, and at the time, this price was the all time low based on my research.
> 
> There's now a new Ashford coupon for this one at *$325 USD* free shipping in the U.S.!!! Coupon code AFFKHAKI325 expires 2018-07-25. In my opinion this one is a no brainer buy-now-think-later type of deal. $325 for an ETA based automatic movement and not from a microbrand!
> 
> ...


I did what you said. Order first, think later. $325 and an additional 3% off from eBates. Also, I believe the watch has an 80 hour power reserve. Looking forward to getting it.


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> FWIW, Seiko SNKD99 is *$80* at Jomashop. *36mm* x 12mm. Free shipping with code FASTSHIP. You would probably receive it long before MD ships theirs. And, based only on what I've read, I would choose JomaShop CS over MD CS.
> https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-snkd99k1s.html


Thanks for this! I backed out of MD, as it turned out to be less of a deal then what I hoped.

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> More bargain than deal. Interesting Seiko 5 Sports w/ 4R36 movement, 100m WR, 48mm (UPDATE: Amazon Japan says 45mm x 13mm), model SRPC59J1, *$219* USD from either SkyWatches (Singapore) or eBay (Australian seller, 295 AUD). I guess it's JDM, because I'm not seeing any US sellers. List: $435. I'm really digging these.
> 
> SkyWatches:
> https://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/seiko-5-sports-watch-srpc59j1-srpc59j-srpc59.htm
> ...





phoenix844884 said:


> Good spotting but I would hold off on those.
> 
> These Seiko 5 Diver's usually settle around $140-180 in a few weeks time.
> 
> ...


These 4R36 Sport 5s are Ks instead of Js, but you nailed the price:

Orange bezel, black dial, rubber strap, SRPC59, *OOS* ($175):
http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...srpc59-srpc59k1-srpc59k-mens-watch-13987.html

Green on bracelet, SRPC53, *$175*:
Seiko 5 Sports Automatic SRPC53 SRPC53K1 SRPC53K Men's Watch

"Coke" on bracelet, SRPC57, *$185*:
Seiko 5 Sports Automatic SRPC57 SRPC57K1 SRPC57K Men's Watch

Orange dial (not shown above) on bracelet, SRPC55 *$175*:
Seiko 5 Sports Automatic SRPC55 SRPC55K1 SRPC55K Men's Watch

Creation's photos (like this one) are pretty bad. I recommend searching google images, instead. That's where I found the photos above.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Timex Black Steel Stretch Band Watch TW2P61600 quartz, indiglo backlight, 42mm, 50m WR, mineral crystal, *$29 incl. shipping*. Next eBay price: $51. NYWatchStore: $41.

UPDATE: Despite its being listed as stainless steel, the case is probably just brass: Massdrop and Amazon both describe it as brass.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Timex-TW2P61600-Mens-Black-Expansion-Band-Watch-Date-Indiglo/123259692860

Image from NYWatchStore ($41):


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

flypanam said:


> My prime day catch (on eBay obviously) arrived today. Incredibly satisfied with this purchase. It's a hell of a lot of watch, especially at the price I got it for.


And the price was? What model?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks mostly to this thread, over the last couple of years I’ve bought, worn and sold 22 watches and have made a grand total of $26. . I’ve never lost or made very much on any single watch but buying deals is the key.

Prices have ranged from $55 (Invicta) to $1,290 (Sinn). I’m not the compulsive flipper some are and the majority of my purchases have been under $1,000 but it can be done responsibly if one shops hard and buy bargains.

The old adage of “You make your money when you buy.” is true for me.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Wenger Field Color Red Dial Silicone Strap Men's Watch 01.0441.142, quartz, screwback case, 41mm x 10mm, "sapphire coated" read off the back, listing says mineral crystal, 100m WR, *$26*. List: $128.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...l-silicone-strap-men-s-watch-01-0441-142.html


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

RyanD said:


> I may have had 3000 watches...
> 
> I'll buy just about anything I like that I can get my money back on. If it's better than what I already have, I keep it.


/thathappened


----------



## bsenn (Mar 7, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> Thanks mostly to this thread, over the last couple of years I've bought, worn and sold 22 watches and have made a grand total of $26. ?. I've never lost or made very much on any single watch but buying deals is the key.
> 
> Prices have ranged from $55 (Invicta) to $1,290 (Sinn). I'm not the compulsive flipper some are and the majority of my purchases have been under $1,000 but it can be done responsibly if one shops hard and buy bargains.
> 
> The old adage of "You make your money when you buy." is true for me.


I believe it. I am careful about what I buy. Clearance from the Maxx, clearance from a big box stores (srp775 for $105, ssc549 for $125, Filsons for less than $100), big sales on ebay, watches from Massdrop.

Whatever people think about Massdrop, the two watches I bought and later sold I got more than my purchase price (after eBay and PayPal fees, probably a wash).

I only buy watches I think I will like. If I don't, I sell them.

Deal: SRPB51 at Kohl's, on sale for $420, 15% off with GET15 is $357 but you get $70 in Kohl's cash ($287), if you are okay with Kohl's cash...

Better deal if your Kohl's charge is offering 30% off right now like mine is ($244 once Kohl's cash is counted).

Currently $320 at Amazon, $299.90 on eBay.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Timex Black Steel Stretch Band Watch TW2P61600 quartz, indiglo backlight, 42mm, 50m WR, mineral crystal, black IP SS, *$29 incl. shipping*. Next eBay price: $51.


I have a feeling this is no coincidence that MD has it currently listed (39.99), limited to 165, sold 32 and 2 days to go so unlikely 165 will be sold. Same I noticed with some watch models popping up a day so after MD on ToM

Edit: only MD states it's brass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

MrMajestyk said:


> I have a feeling this is no coincidence that MD has it currently listed (39.99), limited to 165, sold 32 and 2 days to go so unlikely 165 will be sold. Same I noticed with some watch models popping up a day so after MD on ToM
> 
> Edit: only MD states it's brass
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for catching that -- I think you're right about the case being brass. The Amazon listing also says brass. The strap, OTOH, it describes as SS, so maybe that's where the confusion arises. Finally, the Amazon listing has a "silver tone" model, and its finishing just doesn't look like brushed stainless to me. Disappointing.

Regarding MD, I can see how some of their drops would cause competitors to lower their prices. They poach MD's customers and make MD look bad into the bargain. Or, maybe they just use the same suppliers who put these models on the push list.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> Thanks mostly to this thread, over the last couple of years I've bought, worn and sold 22 watches and have made a grand total of $26. . I've never lost or made very much on any single watch but buying deals is the key.
> 
> Prices have ranged from $55 (Invicta) to $1,290 (Sinn). I'm not the compulsive flipper some are and the majority of my purchases have been under $1,000 but it can be done responsibly if one shops hard and buy bargains.
> 
> The old adage of "You make your money when you buy." is true for me.


Most people just aren't willing to do the work. The total cost of my collection is approximately $0. #Truth

I believe someone else on the forum has a $30k collection for "free". It can be done.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

RyanD said:


> I believe someone else on the forum has a $30k collection for "free". It can be done.


How? How on earth?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

fearlessleader said:


> How? How on earth?


buy low, sell high


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

Slant said:


> So about a month ago, I posted this deal for a Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer ON BRACELET H76455133 for $389 USD, and at the time, this price was the all time low based on my research.
> 
> There's now a new Ashford coupon for this one at *$325 USD* free shipping in the U.S.!!! Coupon code AFFKHAKI325 expires 2018-07-25. In my opinion this one is a no brainer buy-now-think-later type of deal. $325 for an ETA based automatic movement and not from a microbrand!
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this one. I passed the last time you posted. Not this time! Allot of watch for a great price.

Sure hope they have plenty in inventory.

been on the list for me for over a year too.

no brainer for sure!


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Ebay, watch-boutique 99.4% positive rating.

Seiko Men's 5 Sports 45.5mm Steel Bracelet & Case Automatic Watch SRPC57K1 - for $179.39 minus 10% Ebay bucks = $161.45









Seiko Men's 5 Sports 45.5mm Steel Bracelet & Case Automatic Watch SRPC53K1 - for $166.50 minus 10% Ebay bucks = $149.85


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

PetWatch said:


> Ebay, watch-boutique 99.4% positive rating.
> 
> Seiko Men's 5 Sports 45.5mm Steel Bracelet & Case Automatic Watch SRPC57K1 - for $179.39 minus 10% Ebay bucks = $161.45
> 
> ...


Not seeing the SRPC53 on eBay from them. That would be a heck of a price.

Edit: nvm it's there now.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

> Quote Originally Posted by Slant View Post
> So about a month ago, I posted this deal for a Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer ON BRACELET H76455133 for $389 USD, and at the time, this price was the all time low based on my research.


$606.00 down to $325

IN 4 ONE b-)


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

Bruce R said:


> I did what you said. Order first, think later. $325 and an additional 3% off from eBates. Also, I believe the watch has an 80 hour power reserve. Looking forward to getting it.


Did it as well. Will be my first Hamilton, and seems like it'd be easy to get money back if I no likey.

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

RyanD;46582127
Most people just aren't willing to do the work. The total cost of my collection is approximately $0. #Truth
I believe someone else on the forum has a $30k collection for "free". It can be done.[/QUOTE said:


> I don't doubt it. I only got into this game this year, and while I've only sold 3 pieces so far (4 more for sale now), I've only taken about a 20% loss. That's without being overly careful with my initial purchases (and obviously not counting labour costs).


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Ian_61 said:


> I don't doubt it. I only got into this game this year, and while I've only sold 3 pieces so far (4 more for sale now), I've only taken about a 20% loss. That's without being overly careful with my initial purchases (and obviously not counting labour costs).


I think being in Australia, and WA in particular, probably makes it pretty difficult to come out ahead.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

eljay said:


> I think being in Australia, and WA in particular, probably makes it pretty difficult to come out ahead.


Although my wife doesn't know it, I think I'm ahead or very close. Only with patience and luck. Buying at rock bottom and selling high. Staying with watches I know I can move if I don't like them. Jumping fortuitously on deals. Waiting for eBay codes and free listing and selling. And, fortunately getting models that sell out. If I cashed out I definitely would be.

I still only stick to models that I genuinely think I will enjoy. It will definitely be harder now with the Aus government pursuing tax from eBay and the decline of the Amazon US store for us Australians.

It does surprise me at many of the watches listed out of WA. Must be some of that mining money from the last decade.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RyanD said:


> I've only ordered 5 from Overstock this year, so not a huge loss. Three of them were killer deals though.


I agree, OS has some great deals from time to time and some averge offerings all the time. When you stack coupons like you suggested before, the great deals become killer. Plus easy CS in case of returns.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## psu555 (Jun 25, 2018)

Novi said:


> Did it as well. Will be my first Hamilton, and seems like it'd be easy to get money back if I no likey.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


I also considered the resell value if I didn't like it. Last one of ebay sold for about $350 used and that's without seller and paypal fee's.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

The strength of the dollar made for some really good overseas buying opportunities in 2015-2016, especially from Japan in 2015 (you could get an SKX007 for well under $100 if you hit the right Rakuten sale/points combo) and then against the Euro which neared parity in late 2016 - early 2017. There were also a bunch of deals to be had in that time period from The Watchery/World of Watches, especially combined with cashback from BeFrugal etc. Never want to say that the party is over, but I certainly have a sense of nostalgia.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Don’t want to step on anybody’s toes here regarding the buy/sell/revenue/ flipping at no cost thing. But I think if you’re always buying the deal and not the watch you end up buying watches that you don’t like 100%, so you end up flipping them. Unless you’re so lucky to hit a deal on a watch you REALLY lust after. That’s pretty rare I think. There’s plenty of deals (obviously), but they keep the flippings alive I suspect. 

I am not saying that can’t be done, but you’ll have to invest much time. Equal that to your hourly wage...yeah you get it. 

And dropping the price for a watch by paying with sellers points (Rakuten eg) - how do you earn those points in the first place...

What I’m saying is: gaining money by flipping is merely a question of luck. And having the funds in the first place. A friend of mine is quite the flipper with a pam a seamaster, a speedy, an iwc and two sinn‘s . All in all, he flips one and gets another one for about the same. But: he’s locked up quite the money in watches...





Typed on an IBM typewriter.

Watch my watches on IG: @brrrzkrrz


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Not a deal

Thanks for the Kohl's deal! I was able to get the non padi Pepsi samurai for $220 after promo code and Kohl's cash. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

-Kohl's has a mystery coupon today for up to 40% off. 
-Watches are mostly full MSRP but with a buy one get one 50% off promo. 
-You also get $10 Kohl's Cash on every $50 spent.
-Raise has Kohl's gift cards for 1% off plus you get 2% cashback at Raise at TopCashBack.
-Befrugal has 3.5% cash back on Kohl's.

Seiko Samurais look like a good deal.

Have fun!


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Nice worldtimer at Massdrop (I dig them, they are though still expensive)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> What I'm saying is: gaining money by flipping is merely a question of luck.


Disagree strongly with this.



Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> And having the funds in the first place.


But this is a really good point. There were definitely long stretches where I had a lot of capital stored up in watches.

And you have to really enjoy the bargain hunting and flipping in and of itself to make it truly worthwhile, which I do (much to my wife and my postal worker's amusement). Otherwise, as you say, the profit per hour spent is likely not sufficient compensation.

Don't want to fill the thread too much with these musings, but it's an interesting sub-culture to watch collecting (and most other collecting hobbies, I'm sure).


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Don't want to step on anybody's toes here regarding the buy/sell/revenue/ flipping at no cost thing. But I think if you're always buying the deal and not the watch you end up buying watches that you don't like 100%, so you end up flipping them. Unless you're so lucky to hit a deal on a watch you REALLY lust after. That's pretty rare I think. There's plenty of deals (obviously), but they keep the flippings alive I suspect.
> 
> I am not saying that can't be done, but you'll have to invest much time. Equal that to your hourly wage...yeah you get it.


In April I decided to experiment with flipping anything I could get my hands on in my spare time. Shoes, clothes, books, toys, whatever. I've made $2000 profit so far in JULY alone.

Want a new watch? Take all of the stuff you have sitting around your house that you aren't using and put it on Craigslist, Ebay, Facebook, etc. You'll have hundred of dollars in no time.

At least try it before you knock it.


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Disagree strongly with this.
> 
> But this is a really good point. There were definitely long stretches where I had a lot of capital stored up in watches.
> 
> ...


I'm curious with as much mail order as you do, how do you deal with packages being lost or stolen? I had a package either stolen or delivered to the wrong address (no clue which as it just never showed up).

I reported it to UPS and because it was an eBay order and I opened a complaint with eBay too. They waited a week and closed the case giving me no reimbursement or replacement. I decided my only chance at a resolution was to give the seller negative feedback as they never attempted to communicate with me at all, and eBay filtered my negative feedback so the seller still has 100% rating (which I found to be the most offensive).

Still waiting on the credit card to credit my account, fingers crossed. The issue is now I don't want to buy anything off of eBay, as I have no confidence they'll resolve any issues. Thanks and sorry for the off topic question.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

*Croton - Quartz cheapie + 5 straps = $18.75 *

No tax and free shipping. Most likely going to toss the watch and keep the (5) 20mm straps. Not bad cheap straps for $3.75 apiece and I have a lot of watches with 20mm lugs.

https://www.crotonwatch.com/products/men-s-watch-tie-and-cufflinks-set?variant=36638991950


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Ebay, watch-boutique 99.4% positive rating.
> 
> Seiko Men's 5 Sports 45.5mm Steel Bracelet & Case Automatic Watch SRPC57K1 - for $179.39 minus 10% Ebay bucks = $161.45
> 
> ...


Links
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...et-Case-Automatic-Watch-SRPC57K1/223066154743

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...et-Case-Automatic-Watch-SRPC53K1/202377207509


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

I find the actual buying/flipping a watch for whatever the reason to be frustrating. Here is my experience. Sold a watch on ebay. Buyer reported watch was broken and requested refund. So of course, I get back an empty box. Only reason I won my case and had funds not taken back was scammer delegated their acct. so where to people sell. No more eBay for me. I am an honest person who just wanted to sell a item. So frustrating.


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

I don't think flipping watches is a smart way to make money, but it's a fun hobby. If you get a good deal on a watch and keep it in good condition, you can wear it for a few years and sell it for say 80% what you paid for it. That's a good return on used merchandise. I'm thinking maybe guns offer a similar return. Guns and watches have a lot in common.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Bruce R said:


> I don't think flipping watches is a smart way to make money, but it's a fun hobby. If you get a good deal on a watch and keep it in good condition, you can wear it for a few years and sell it for say 80% what you paid for it. That's a good return on used merchandise. I'm thinking maybe guns offer a similar return. Guns and watches have a lot in common.


Guns appreciate more than watches. But I get your point.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> Guns appreciate more than watches. But I get your point.


Also good luck selling a gun on eBay 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Also good luck selling a gun on eBay
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


And good luck selling a watch on gunbroker. Each hobby has its internet sales outlet...


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Most people just aren't willing to do the work. The total cost of my collection is approximately $0. #Truth
> 
> I believe someone else on the forum has a $30k collection for "free". It can be done.


As a guy who loves flipping thrift store finds of all sorts for profit on eBay, that would be a really fun challenge to try and get my collection to net zero cost.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Also good luck selling a gun on eBay
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


People still shop at eBay?


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Bruce R said:


> Guns and watches have a lot in common.


People don't kill people. Watches kill people.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Oh dear, so this is how the thread finally gets banned.

It's been fun guys!


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

rinsk21 said:


> People don't kill people. Watches kill people.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Aaaaaand here we go!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Where’s Boston Charlie when you need him? 

I’ve looked for a deal to post to get this thread back on track and have found nothing. Hopefully, he will pull one out of his hat...


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> As a guy who loves flipping thrift store finds of all sorts for profit on eBay, that would be a really fun challenge to try and get my collection to net zero cost.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy crap I just went and did the spreadsheet with all purchases and sales I've done since getting into this hobby. Including all watches I purchased and sold off, and including all the watches I currently own and could sell, my expected total net loss is right around $109 (plus some shipping cost when selling). Let's call that another $100. So that's $200 ish in four and a half years. Quite reasonable for a hobby like this.

Show me more deals! LOL


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, in case you haven't seen, Creation Watches is selling Omega Speedmaster for $20. It must be the best bargain in the history.

Note, the site is probably been hacked.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Pneuma said:


> Well, in case you haven't seen, Creation Watches is selling Omega Speedmaster for $20. It must be the best bargain in the history.
> 
> Note, the site is probably been hacked.
> View attachment 13327135


Now that's what I call a bargain. Time to order 100 of them XD

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> Where's Boston Charlie when you need him?
> 
> I've looked for a deal to post to get this thread back on track and have found nothing. Hopefully, he will pull one out of his hat...


In the spirit of trying to get the thread back on the rails, here's a "menza menza" bargain: ToM currently has a sale on several Ocean7 models. Decent looking, Swiss Made homages to some of the classics (Blancpain, Rolex, etc). Anyhoo, one of note (assuming you can pull off the size) is this DSSD "homage" with a chronometer grade movement for $669.99 (before applying any of your favorite cash back sites): https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...l-deep-diver-cosc-chronometer-automatic-lm-8c


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

fearlessleader said:


> How? How on earth?


Putin has a $700k watch collection on a $100k salary, he must spend a lot of time on /f29 flipping.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

jkpa said:


> Holy crap I just went and did the spreadsheet with all purchases and sales I've done since getting into this hobby. Including all watches I purchased and sold off, and including all the watches I currently own and could sell, my expected total net loss is right around $109 (plus some shipping cost when selling). Let's call that another $100. So that's $200 ish in four and a half years. Quite reasonable for a hobby like this.
> 
> Show me more deals! LOL


How are you able to tell so quickly what your watches are currently worth? eBay?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Osteoman said:


> How are you able to tell so quickly what your watches are currently worth? eBay?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Previously sales on watchrecon. Since all of my watches are in the sub $500 value range, it's pretty easy to determine what they would sell for if I choose to go that route. Not like someone will knock off $200 off my asking price if the watch is worth $150


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Went ahead and bought $20k worth of Omega watches for $34... Maybe just maybe it will be the next Kontiki heritage chrono... =p


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

crysman2000 said:


> Went ahead and bought $20k worth of Omega watches for $34... Maybe just maybe it will be the next Kontiki heritage chrono... =p












Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Anyone else somewhat tempted to buy an Omega from creation watches and check out using PayPal? Because what if there's a 0.00001% chance they actually are all on sale lol

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Pneuma said:


> Well, in case you haven't seen, Creation Watches is selling Omega Speedmaster for $20. It must be the best bargain in the history.
> 
> Note, the site is probably been hacked.
> View attachment 13327135


Looks like all omegas are on the cheap, but all other brands look normal. I'd guess a price mistake over being hacked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## networkned (May 15, 2018)

I wish I wasn't as tempted as I am


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

> Blowout Sale Watches
> Use Coupon Code BSW25 while checking out for an additional discount of 5%.
> 
> Prized items for peanuts! Make some super savings with discount watches; items you always wished you owned. We have put up some very rare and very unique stuff here time to time, along with an additional 5% discount.


Don't forget the code so you get that Speedy for $15 instead of $20.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

All Omega products removed now. Guess people actually tried ordering.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

I didn't use the code and feel like i over paid =/ lol


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Seems like ALL OMEGAS were pulled from creationwatches. Or sold out. We’ll see shortly. 

EDIT : Beat me by 25 seconds ⬆

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

P415B said:


> Seems like ALL OMEGAS were pulled from creationwatches. Or sold out. We'll see shortly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ones still in my cart lol do I go for it?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Ones still in my cart lol do I go for it?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I say do it. Take a chance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

P415B said:


> I say do it. Take a chance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL THE ORDER ACTUALLY WENT THROUGH.

Now I wait for an apologetic Monday morning email from them cancelling and refunding the order. Or I just got scammed, or hacked.

Haha I did it for science

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> LOL THE ORDER ACTUALLY WENT THROUGH.
> 
> Now I wait for an apologetic Monday morning email from them cancelling and refunding the order. Or I just got scammed, or hacked.
> 
> ...


You and me, buddy. You and me.


----------



## Solace (Jun 3, 2018)

Lol, I'm looking forward to seeing what happens with the Omega orders. I would've tried if I'd seen it earlier, I mean hey, you never know.  

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Seiko 5 - SNKK52 "Nautilus"* Automatic Gold-Tone Men's Watch -* $98.77*
35.5mm x 6.8mm stainless steel case, integrated bracelet, 7S26 automatic movement, 30M WR


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> *Seiko 5 - SNKK52 "Nautilus"* Automatic Gold-Tone Men's Watch -* $98.77*
> 35.5mm x 6.8mm stainless steel case, integrated bracelet, 7S26 automatic movement, 30M WR
> 
> 
> ...


There do seem to be some Seiko bargains about currently. Argos is a UK Retailer so I am not sure if they will take an export order, they could take an order within the EU area, but outside of that like the US could be problematic? :think:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-Me...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649 Here is a link you can try anyway









This is the retailers photo, which in truth leaves a lot to be desired :-s In the metal the watch looks far far better! I paid just £39.99 for this delivered, as I wanted it as a beater watch, ordered Thursday, delivered Saturday morning! Apologies, have not got the camera out, but now I have got it I don't have the heart to wear it as a beater! So I am considering three options:
1) Take three links out of the strap and use/wear it as it is, aka beater watch.
2) Buy a better metal strap to put it on and use it as a dressy alternative to my Bulova Moon Watch when I need to use a stop watch.
3) Buy a decent, probably black, leather strap to put it on and use it similarly to option 2? :think:

I have written off the money I paid for it so far as due to it being so hot over the weekend, the Mem Sahib and I did not go out for a meal as we did not feel like eating much! Given that a new decent strap could cause me to double my investment so far, that would reduce the budget in the Slush Fund, so I need to weigh that up too.:-s:

Why do I keep creating these dilemmas for myself? :-s I should have stuck to the plan and bought the Seiko Analog Business Prospex Automatic Silver Mens SRPA71K1 that I still intend to buy as my rugged go out in the field watch, because I don't want to wear a Diver. ;-)

Final point: both this and the watch posted by Houstonreal are Gold Plated, which begs the question: are Gold Plated watches falling out of favour lately, or am I just seeing things?

In all honesty, the Gold Plated watch would not have been my first choice, but at the very keen price I could not say no. b-)

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## nicegator (Apr 10, 2018)

Karlos_p said:


> fish70 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't either but their everyday prices are a bargain.
> ...


It's back in stock today.


----------



## nicegator (Apr 10, 2018)

RyanD said:


> Not a deal:
> Overstock.com started collecting sales tax in the entire US. RIP Overstock.com


Overstock is still on eBay... No tax


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

nicegator said:


> Overstock is still on eBay... No tax


No combining gift cards, cash back, coupons, and Club O on Ebay.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I too threw $20 towards the incredibly non-existant chance of getting an omega. One can't check order status with CreationWatches. I've ordered several watches from them and usually the day after ordering I get a confirmation email. I'll expect to get a cancel email sometime today, I'd guess.


----------



## nicegator (Apr 10, 2018)

RyanD said:


> nicegator said:
> 
> 
> > Overstock is still on eBay... No tax
> ...


But eBay coupons usually work... But I agree with you, it's an end of the era... dropping my O membership when it expires.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

swank said:


> I too threw $20 towards the incredibly non-existant chance of getting an omega. One can't check order status with CreationWatches. I've ordered several watches from them and usually the day after ordering I get a confirmation email. I'll expect to get a cancel email sometime today, I'd guess.


So you are saying I am good to go? Got my confirmation email last night. 










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

N8G said:


> So you are saying I am good to go? Got my confirmation email last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol there's no way we're getting this deal. They would literally lose like tens of thousands of dollars. I'll eat my shoe if we do.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

psu555 said:


> I also considered the resell value if I didn't like it. Last one of ebay sold for about $350 used and that's without seller and paypal fee's.


The most recent eBay sale for a new Hamilton H76455133 went for $470. I just bought a new one for $315. I have no concerns whatsoever that I will be able to get most of my money back should I decide to sell it.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

I know, it is fun to dream though. Feels like buying a Powerball ticket. Knowing you aren't going win, but still dreaming of what you'd do with it all. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sampsonti said:


> I find the actual buying/flipping a watch for whatever the reason to be frustrating. Here is my experience. Sold a watch on ebay. Buyer reported watch was broken and requested refund. So of course, I get back an empty box. Only reason I won my case and had funds not taken back was scammer delegated their acct. so where to people sell. No more eBay for me. I am an honest person who just wanted to sell a item. So frustrating.


That's why I stopped selling on eBay, and why I stopped accepting PayPal except on small items where I can afford the loss. The old "significantly not as described" scam is just too easy to get bitten by, and PP almost always sides with the buyer. There are some people who mitigate the risk by only accepting PP gift, but then the buyer is on the hook. And you run the risk of getting your account locked if the catch you.

I don't begrudge them their fee, but I do feel they have inadvertently facilitated a lot of scams with their buyer protection rules. When I'm selling a big ticket item I'm not likely to accept PP unless its from someone who is extremely established.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock Gulfmaster ana-digi with triple sensor + *depth sensor*, solar, atomic, dual-LED illumination, model GWNQ1000-1A, *$340* from WHP. Next eBay price: $499. Amazon: $649. List: $800.

Casio product page here.

Watch review here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...th-Sensor-Tough-Solar-48mm-Watch/302703917634


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Well to put an end to the Omega price error, here's my current order status. Oh well obviously I didn't expect anything lol









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop today with a bit more exotic piece









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Casio DW290-1V, *100m WR* (or 200?), EL backlight, *$25 incl. shipping*. eBay: $30. Amazon: $32. List: $50.

Other cheap Casios with EL I've seen aren't even rated for WR, and the user reviews prove it.

Casio's product page (this one, too) says it has 100m WR, but the bezel says 200. Who are you going to believe?

https://www.nywatchstore.com/dw2901v.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Just picked up my U-Boat chrono from ToM. That was pretty fast fulfillment for them. Looks great for $1200 net, but might be too big for me. Great packaging for this price range.

Still waiting for the 42mm Speedy Pro to ship. I'm hoping that will be a keeper.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Just picked up my U-Boat chrono from ToM. That was pretty fast fulfillment for them. Looks great for $1200 net, but might be too big for me. Great packaging for this price range.
> 
> Still waiting for the 42mm Speedy Pro to ship. I'm hoping that will be a keeper.


I find it shocking that a U-Boat Chronograph would potentially be too big for anyone's wrist (insert sarcastic emoji here) 

Seriously, how is the quality? And Pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

RyanD said:


> Just picked up my U-Boat chrono from ToM. That was pretty fast fulfillment for them. Looks great for $1200 net, but might be too big for me. Great packaging for this price range.
> 
> Still waiting for the 42mm Speedy Pro to ship. I'm hoping that will be a keeper.


Yeah, I think a U-Boat would make even Ron Jeremy blush.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

BostonCharlie said:


> &#8230;but the bezel says 200. Who are you going to believe?


Not the crooked, Captcha ass M on the bezel.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Why fool around when this G-Shock DW9052-1BCG is *$35 incl. shipping*. Next eBay price: $42. List: $70.

Mineral crystal, EL backlight, 200m WR per Casio.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens-DW9052-1BCG-G-Shock-Multi-Function-Digital-Watch/111841631581










Another photo from this WUS modder:









Other colorways (black/red, blue/yellow) for $36 from this older deal that's still kicking:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...ch-Blue-or-Black-Choice-of-Color/132416653034


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> I find it shocking that a U-Boat Chronograph would potentially be too big for anyone's wrist (insert sarcastic emoji here)
> 
> Seriously, how is the quality? And Pics or it didn't happen...


Actually, it doesn't feel bad for such a large watch. The lugs are really short and it sits up off my wrist a little. I've had much smaller watches that were less comfortable.

This is a ceramic model. Seems pretty nice. The strap is black rubber with brown leather.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Casio DW290-1V, 




at 1:29, WATER RESISTANT 20BAR


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

dp


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

frogles said:


> Casio DW290-1V,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good video. And I didn't know until now that this is the Mission Impossible watch.

Detail of case back with 20BAR (from above unboxing):


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Elkins45 said:


> That's why I stopped selling on eBay, and why I stopped accepting PayPal except on small items where I can afford the loss. The old "significantly not as described" scam is just too easy to get bitten by, and PP almost always sides with the buyer. There are some people who mitigate the risk by only accepting PP gift, but then the buyer is on the hook. And you run the risk of getting your account locked if the catch you.
> that would
> I don't begrudge them their fee, but I do feel they have inadvertently facilitated a lot of scams with their buyer protection rules. When I'm selling a big ticket item I'm not likely to accept PP unless its from someone who is extremely established.


On the flip side, there are sellers who scam as well. I've had eBay sellers send broken items, that I suspect were broken before they were shipped. Often, they were purposely sent in inadequate packaging that made it look like the seller just didn't know how to cushion a delicate item.

I'm sure some eBay buyers get sent broken, or used watches, advertised as perfect and new. I have heard the complaints going both ways, and PP can't always decide who's lying. Ten years ago, they almost always sided with the seller.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Cheapest NATO Straps has updated their clearance section. https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/on-sale
Code welcomeback for an additional 15% off.

Leather Watch Pouches- $9.95
Premium Green NATOs with red or yellow stripe- $3.95
Dark Brown Aviator (19mm)- $5.95


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Casio DW290-1V, *100m WR* (or 200?), EL backlight, *$25 incl. shipping*. eBay: $30. Amazon: $32. List: $50.
> 
> Other cheap Casios with EL I've seen aren't even rated for WR, and the user reviews prove it.
> 
> ...


Why is the lettering so bad in this picture? I've never seen a DW290 with printing problems like that. Both the "WATER RESIST" and the "200M" don't look like they came out of the Casio factory. The R's at the end of WATER and the beginning of RESIST don't even seem too match. Also, "Electro Luminescence" seems too closely kerned, with very little space between the letters.

This is how one should look:









Whoops! It looks like the original picture came from Casio, believe it or not! *[url]http://www.shopcasio.com/product/sports-dw290-1v-black-face-black-band*[/URL] The printing is so bad, it looks like a cheap knock-off.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sporkboy said:


> Cheapest NATO Straps has updated their clearance section. https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/on-sale
> Code welcomeback for an additional 15% off.
> 
> Leather Watch Pouches- $9.95
> ...


That reminds me, the cheapest nato straps at Walmart are $4.95. They also have others that are a little more, maybe $7.95. The $4.95 ones did the job.


----------



## maxfreakout (May 11, 2018)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Lol there's no way we're getting this deal. They would literally lose like tens of thousands of dollars. I'll eat my shoe if we do.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


 Who picks the shoe as it looks like you have a watch on the way?!


----------



## Karlos_p (Apr 23, 2017)

nicegator said:


> It's back in stock today.


Thanks. I had the chance to get the Steinhart 39 gmt a bit cheaper preowned but didn't move quickly enough. I think the new price is still really good but i have bought a couple of other watches this month...
I can resist anything but temptation

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sporkboy said:


> Cheapest NATO Straps has updated their clearance section. https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/on-sale
> Code welcomeback for an additional 15% off.
> 
> Leather Watch Pouches- $9.95
> ...


Thanks, got a few straps, natos and a watch pouch.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Anybody have any of those Kvarnsjo straps. I just got two of them. How are they?



Sporkboy said:


> Cheapest NATO Straps has updated their clearance section. https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/on-sale
> Code welcomeback for an additional 15% off.
> 
> Leather Watch Pouches- $9.95
> ...


----------



## keithmwhite (Jan 12, 2018)

brandon\ said:


> Anybody have any of those Kvarnsjo straps. I just got two of them. How are they?


Straps are OK. Buckles are very cheap and thin. The sale price is about what they're worth. The suede ones feel better than the leather. I passed on the deal this time around. Make of that what you will.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> Why is the lettering so bad in this picture? I've never seen a DW290 with printing problems like that. Both the "WATER RESIST" and the "200M" don't look like they came out of the Casio factory. The R's at the end of WATER and the beginning of RESIST don't even seem too match. Also, "Electro Luminescence" seems too closely kerned, with very little space between the letters.
> 
> This is how one should look:
> 
> ...


I wouldn't sweat the Turquoise lettering. It rubs off after a while from washing a dirty watch and you are then left with a nice black case. Also for the record the watch will sit better on the wrist with an AE1200/AE1300 strap. Here is mine after years of hard labor in the yard and other chores. I find this a better designed watch than the DW5600E. It has bigger, easier to use buttons.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

keithmwhite said:


> Straps are OK. Buckles are very cheap and thin. The sale price is about what they're worth. The suede ones feel better than the leather. I passed on the deal this time around. Make of that what you will.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


I'm picky about buckles - so I have plenty of spare good ones.

And I figure I can't go wrong for the price. If they suck too much, I have other straps I've been meaning to sell as a bundle.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Sporkboy said:


> Cheapest NATO Straps has updated their clearance section. https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/on-sale
> Code welcomeback for an additional 15% off.
> 
> Leather Watch Pouches- $9.95
> ...


Dont forget to use code welcomeback for 15% off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> On the flip side, there are sellers who scam as well. I've had eBay sellers send broken items, that I suspect were broken before they were shipped. Often, they were purposely sent in inadequate packaging that made it look like the seller just didn't know how to cushion a delicate item.
> 
> I'm sure some eBay buyers get sent broken, or used watches, advertised as perfect and new. I have heard the complaints going both ways, and PP can't always decide who's lying. Ten years ago, they almost always sided with the seller.


That's one of those places where feedback is your friend. Guy has anything below 99.2% and I'm probably going to pass. New seller of a big ticket item with no feedback? Someone else can grab that amazing deal.

I'm at 100% good with new watches on eBay. I'm at about 50% with used. One thing I have quickly learned is that "needs a battery" is eBay speak for "it doesn't work."


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Elkins45 said:


> That's one of those places where feedback is your friend. Guy has anything below 99.2% and I'm probably going to pass. New seller of a big ticket item with no feedback? Someone else can grab that amazing deal.
> 
> I'm at 100% good with new watches on eBay. I'm at about 50% with used. One thing I have quickly learned is that "needs a battery" is eBay speak for "it doesn't work."


I actually have a watch that I would like to sell on eBay. However I've never sold anything on eBay so a little scared about legit buyers wanting to stay away because of my no selling feedback and scammers being attracted to my sale.
I have, however, had great buying experiences on watches and other items there.


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> That's one of those places where feedback is your friend. Guy has anything below 99.2% and I'm probably going to pass. New seller of a big ticket item with no feedback? Someone else can grab that amazing deal.
> 
> I'm at 100% good with new watches on eBay. I'm at about 50% with used. One thing I have quickly learned is that "needs a battery" is eBay speak for "it doesn't work."


Only issue is that eBay is filtering out negative feedback now, so you can't even trust the ratings. I'm going to try not to go into rant mode but I've been fighting with them for weeks to resolve a package that was a no show at my house. Just sucks because I always used to buy with confidence on eBay thinking that they would help resolve an issue should it arise and I see now that they will not.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

john_s said:


> Only issue is that eBay is filtering out negative feedback now, so you can't even trust the ratings. I'm going to try not to go into rant mode but I've been fighting with them for weeks to resolve a package that was a no show at my house. Just sucks because I always used to buy with confidence on eBay thinking that they would help resolve an issue should it arise and I see now that they will not.


They're filtering out negative reviews? Really? That's concerning. I assume there's some logic to it (hopefully)?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Off topic: does anyone know a thread that talks about great watch deals they found?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Off topic: does anyone know a thread that talks about great watch deals they found?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Take another drag on the meth pipe and wait.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Off topic: does anyone know a thread that talks about great watch deals they found?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Like $20 Speedmasters?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Glycine Airman GMT, leather strap, choice of black (GL0059) or white (GL0060) dial, *$510 ("Flash Price") + $15 S&H* from Evine. Jomashop: $675. eBay: $783.

Also, *15% off* for first-time newsletter subscribers should take it to $434 + $15 S&H.

https://www.evine.com/Product/646-009


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

brandon\ said:


> Anybody have any of those Kvarnsjo straps. I just got two of them. How are they?


I got a couple of the red and blue stitch suede ones because they match pepsi bezel watches nicely. Overall I concur with keithmwhite. The strap itself is actually quite decent. The buckle is serviceable but there's nothing impressive about it at all. But a good beater strap for my PADI samurai.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Aragon 45mm x 17mm Divemaster, NH35 automatic, K1 crystal (per Aragon), screw-down crown, 200m WR, SS case, exhibition back, lumed unidirectional bezel, *$67 + $9 S&H*. Colors available: orange (A068ORG) and yellow (A068YEL). eBay: $150 (sold by aragon_outlet).

https://www.evine.com/Product/652-470


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Several CCCP Heritage CP-7021 watches at Massdrop for $89-$99

Here's a pic of a few










https://www.massdrop.com/buy/cccp-heritage-cp-7021-automatic-watch


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Aragon 45mm x 17mm Divemaster, NH35 automatic, K1 crystal, screw-down crown, 200m WR, SS case, exhibition back, lumed unidirectional bezel...


Limited experience... they have multiple sales every week directly or evine; they're mostly over half a pound (9oz for this one) which is quite heavy; 45-50mm typically, and very thick (17mm for this one). Quality, movement, etc. may be fine but I think that you've gotta really want the rest of the watch to accept a thick heavy watch.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Rakuten.com (not to be confused with Rakutenglobal/Japan) 15% off sitewide, $50 max. Coupon code: SAVE 15.

_*15% Off Sitewide Coupon: 15% discount up to $50 maximum discount valid from 7/23/18 at 12:00AM (PST) until 7/24/18 at 11:59PM (PST) or until promotional funding is exhausted, whichever occurs first._

20% off: APPERAL20 (Hey, why not, we're cheap here.) :-d
_
**20% off on Clothing, Shoes and Accessories Category: 20% discount up to $30 maximum discount. Valid from 7/17/18 at 12:00AM (PST) until 7/23/18 at 11:59PM (PST) or until promotional funding is exhausted, whichever occurs first. _


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

fearlessleader said:


> Limited experience... they have multiple sales every week directly or evine; they're mostly over half a pound (9oz for this one) which is quite heavy; 45-50mm typically, and very thick (17mm for this one). Quality, movement, etc. may be fine but I think that you've gotta really want the rest of the watch to accept a thick heavy watch.


It's a dive watch: you cut the strap when you're ready to surface. :-d


----------



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

fearlessleader said:


> BostonCharlie said:
> 
> 
> > Aragon 45mm x 17mm Divemaster, NH35 automatic, K1 crystal, screw-down crown, 200m WR, SS case, exhibition back, lumed unidirectional bezel...
> ...


Im game for the price but evine doesnt shop to canada...


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

BostonCharlie said:


> Aragon 45mm x 17mm Divemaster, NH35 automatic, K1 crystal (per Aragon), screw-down crown, 200m WR, SS case, exhibition back, lumed unidirectional bezel, *$67 + $9 S&H*. Colors available: orange (A068ORG) and yellow (A068YEL). eBay: $150 (sold by aragon_outlet).
> 
> https://www.evine.com/Product/652-470


Had one. The lume on the hands and dial is okay and adequate. The lume on the bezel is almost nonexistent.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> Off topic: does anyone know a thread that talks about great watch deals they found?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...-thread-7-2018-a-4604625.html#/topics/4604625


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bargain rather than deal. Bulova Tellaro AccuSwiss automatic, sapphire crystal, 42mm x 11mm, 30m WR, *$276* from Nordstrom Rack incl. 3-year mfg. warranty. Amazon: $279. eBay: $285.

UPDATE: now OOS; model 63B188

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...-accu-swiss-automatic-watch-42-mm?color=BLACK


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Bargain rather than deal. Bulova Tellaro AccuSwiss automatic, sapphire crystal, 42mm x 11mm, 30m WR, *$276* from Nordstrom Rack incl. 3-year mfg. warranty. Amazon: $279. eBay: $285.
> 
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...-accu-swiss-automatic-watch-42-mm?color=BLACK


I remember a year ago when these were going for $199 range for months on amazon i think .... 
thanks for the deal though Boston charlie ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Sporkboy said:


> Cheapest NATO Straps has updated their clearance section. https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/on-sale
> Code welcomeback for an additional 15% off.
> 
> Leather Watch Pouches- $9.95
> ...


Sorry in advance if this is a silly question, but would the back of the button (the part inside the watch pouch) make contact with the watch head? Or is it covered? I don't like the sound of metal on metal or metal on sapphire.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Maybe you should ask them directly?
Their cs is more than ok. 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Techme said:


> Sorry in advance if this is a silly question, but would the back of the button (the part inside the watch pouch) make contact with the watch head? Or is it covered? I don't like the sound of metal on metal or metal on sapphire.


I have one of their pouches and the and the metal snap is exposed on the inside. Never used it for a watch.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mannal said:


> I have one of their pouches and the and the metal snap is exposed on the inside. Never used it for a watch.


Thanks mate. So pointless for a watch.


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

mannal said:


> I have one of their pouches and the and the metal snap is exposed on the inside. Never used it for a watch.


Well that's unfortunate seeing I ordered one. I guess I can use something to cover it...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

heady91 said:


> Well that's unfortunate seeing I ordered one. I guess I can use something to cover it...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Wrap the watch up in an eyeglass cleaning cloth or a small microfiber towel.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

So there is the reason Why Its on sale.

I have ordered numerous cns several times and sometimes, especially with cheap leather, the quality is just not there. It's good for the price tho. Also note the suede straps won't last a week... premium nylon nato are very comfy and durable tho!



mannal said:


> I have one of their pouches and the and the metal snap is exposed on the inside. Never used it for a watch.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

These are hard to beat for an inexpensive watch case.

Watchpod -$13.79

https://www.ebay.com/itm/WATCHPOD-T...m570.l1313.TR1.TRC0.A0.H0.Xwatchpod.TRS0.TSS0


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> These are hard to beat for an inexpensive watch case.
> 
> Watchpod -$13.79
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/WATCHPOD-T...m570.l1313.TR1.TRC0.A0.H0.Xwatchpod.TRS0.TSS0


Cheaper on Amazon...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014LEM4VS/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ARAMHI1P1IKI2


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Aeryn said:


> Maybe you should ask them directly?
> Their cs is more than ok.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


Absolutely send an inquiry. I have always been pleased with their CS. Actually the bar is pretty low for CS, a field in which I have worked, but they treat you like a human and actually read the emails.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

fearlessleader said:


> Limited experience... they have multiple sales every week directly or evine; they're mostly over half a pound (9oz for this one) which is quite heavy; 45-50mm typically, and very thick (17mm for this one). Quality, movement, etc. may be fine but I think that you've gotta really want the rest of the watch to accept a thick heavy watch.


While Aragon is known for hefty watches, it looks like Evine made a mistake with this one's weight: Aragon's product page for the 45mm x 17mm on rubber says it's *5.1oz*. The 9oz weight ascribed by Evine seems more suited to one of their bracelet divers.

FWIW, the 45mm x 17mm on bracelet is 8.4oz ($180).

For those who want more mass, the 50mm x 17mm on bracelet is 11oz ($180).

For comparison, a 44mm x 13mm Seiko Samurai on bracelet is 7oz (per Amazon, anyhow).


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> Had one. The lume on the hands and dial is okay and adequate. The lume on the bezel is almost nonexistent.


How long ago did you have it?

I bought the 50mm version in the past month and the lume on the bezel is as good as the hands and dial, and together as good as my Seikos.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Fortis & Roberto Cavalli on Touch of Modern today.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

TheJohnP said:


> Fortis & Roberto Cavalli on Touch of Modern today.
> 
> View attachment 13331895


A perfect example of a "sale" NOT equating to any "bargain"


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> A perfect example of a "sale" NOT equating to any "bargain"


Those prices are crazy high. Want a good price on Fortis? Put this in your pipe and smoke it:


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> A perfect example of a "sale" NOT equating to any "bargain"


A quick check of the Upscale Time sale page shows a couple of those models at better prices:

*$470*:
https://www.upscaletime.com/product...ate-classic-automatic-mens-watch-6231037-si01









*$550*:
https://www.upscaletime.com/product...ssic-mens-automatic-swiss-made-watch-6231052m


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Bruce R said:


> Those prices are crazy high. Want a good price on Fortis? Put this in your pipe and smoke it:
> View attachment 13331971


And in case you don't like the white stitching:









Same savings code, same price. Jomashop 
https://www.jomashop.com/fortis-watch-623-10-18-lp-10.html


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

Not sure if this was posted or not but Joma has some solid Citizen "Christmas in July" deals until 7/27. What stuck out the most to me were the green Skyhawks at a respectable $189 on rubber and $234 on the bracelet. I believe there are 5$ or 10$ off coupons floating around as well. I went for the rubber, as I already have an older JY0010 on the bracelet. (probably will regret not getting the bracelet later)

https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-jy8051-08e.html

https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-jy8051-59e.html


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Since this is a deals thread, and I have a question related to watch deals - 

What would you prefer, a cashback of 20% post purchase, or a flat 10% discount upfront? 

Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

phoenix844884 said:


> Since this is a deals thread, and I have a question related to watch deals -
> 
> What would you prefer, a cashback of 20% post purchase, or a flat 10% discount upfront?
> 
> Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


Well....









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

phoenix844884 said:


> Since this is a deals thread, and I have a question related to watch deals -
> 
> What would you prefer, a cashback of 20% post purchase, or a flat 10% discount upfront?
> 
> Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


Cash back for sure. It's real money, you just have to be patient and I can wait a bit for double the discount.

I have a fat stack of cash in my Befrugal account and it spends just the same.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BudLynn said:


> Not sure if this was posted or not but Joma has some solid Citizen "Christmas in July" deals until 7/27. What stuck out the most to me were the green Skyhawks at a respectable $189 on rubber and $234 on the bracelet. I believe there are 5$ or 10$ off coupons floating around as well. I went for the rubber, as I already have an older JY0010 on the bracelet. (probably will regret not getting the bracelet later)
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-jy8051-08e.html
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-jy8051-59e.html


GOOGLE5 = $5 off no min.
GOOGLE10 = $10 off $200+
FASTSHIP = free shipping, if you need it ($100+ = free ground shipping)

The $234 option:


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

ManOnTime said:


> How long ago did you have it?
> 
> I bought the 50mm version in the past month and the lume on the bezel is as good as the hands and dial, and together as good as my Seikos.


Mmm&#8230; maybe a year ago? A little more.

Good to hear they maybe have gotten better.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Depends on the $ of the purchase.



phoenix844884 said:


> Since this is a deals thread, and I have a question related to watch deals -
> 
> What would you prefer, a cashback of 20% post purchase, or a flat 10% discount upfront?
> 
> Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Depends on the $ of the purchase.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Anything from $250 up to $1200

Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

phoenix844884 said:


> Since this is a deals thread, and I have a question related to watch deals -
> 
> What would you prefer, a cashback of 20% post purchase, or a flat 10% discount upfront?
> 
> Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


If waiting on the extra 10% isn't financially viable for you, I'd argue that you are spending beyond your means.


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

BrandonH79 said:


> If waiting on the extra 10% isn't financially viable for you, I'd argue that you are spending beyond your means.


Wow! What an insight into my life. Over the internet. Wow!

Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> GOOGLE5 = $5 off no min.
> GOOGLE10 = $10 off $200+
> FASTSHIP = free shipping, if you need it ($100+ = free ground shipping)
> 
> The $234 option:


47mm????? No sapphire?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

brandon\ said:


> Anybody have any of those Kvarnsjo straps. I just got two of them. How are they?


I have a handful. The suede straps are indeed pretty nice. I have several of the Rusty Brown vintage style Monza/Rally straps. They are good, except a couple started to delaminate. I emailed Sophie about it, as it could very well have been my fault. She was very generous in making sure I got a replacement. In the meantime, I used some Barge cement to fix and it's been great since.

I did have a couple aviator style non-Kvarnsjo straps, and they were appropriate for the price.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive Satellite Wave GPS Promaster, sapphire crystal, screw-down crown, 200m WR, 44mm x 15mm, model CC3060-10E, *$505* from Creation. OOS at DutyFreeIsland, ~$770 at Rakuten Global. eBay: $807. Amazon: $990.
> 
> Some WUS discussion and photos here.
> 
> Citizen Promaster Eco-Drive Satellite Wave GPS CC3060-10E Men's Watch


Coincidence? Creation's eBay store is having a *10%-off* sale -- no code required. That takes this Citizen satellite wave flieger to *$464* (tested).


----------



## Landed_Alien (Sep 20, 2017)

SARB033 and SARB035 just dropped to $318 on amazon.com again. I grabbed a black one the last time this happened, and continue to be impressed by this classic. Grab them while you can as they aren't often available at this price (and now discontinued).

SARB033 (black dial): https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001AE9XRQ









SARB035 (white dial): https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001AE9XS0


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

forbesguthrie said:


> SARB033 and SARB035 just dropped to $318 on amazon.com again. I grabbed a black one the last time this happened, and continue to be impressed by this classic. Grab them while you can as they aren't often available at this price (and now discontinued).
> 
> SARB033 (black dial): https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001AE9XRQ
> 
> ...


Sarb017 is $356

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Orient Baby Pro Sat Diver, silver/gold + black dial, RA-EL0003B00B, *$302* after 10%-off discount from Creation's eBay store (tested):

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Spo...an-Made-RA-EL0003B00B-Mens-Watch/273339444330


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

BudLynn said:


> Not sure if this was posted or not but Joma has some solid Citizen "Christmas in July" deals until 7/27. What stuck out the most to me were the green Skyhawks at a respectable $189 on rubber and $234 on the bracelet. I believe there are 5$ or 10$ off coupons floating around as well. I went for the rubber, as I already have an older JY0010 on the bracelet. (probably will regret not getting the bracelet later)
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-jy8051-08e.html
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-jy8051-59e.html


The rubber variant is the same price at Certified Watch Store and the new customer coupon from them is $10 off. Not sure if Joma has a bigger coupon than $5 off going right now or not. It's also the same price at CWS's ebay store, and I have no idea if they have any ebay promos.


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

The discontinued Seiko Alpinist SARB017 is also on sale at Amazon. $356, which is cheaper than I can find anywhere else.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000KG93BQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_Kb4vBbKC0BVGE










Edit: oops. Didn't see the last line of batmansk6's post.


----------



## milkham (Jun 18, 2018)

Bought a sarbo33 thanks for the heads up!


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

phoenix844884 said:


> Wow! What an insight into my life. Over the internet. Wow!
> 
> Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


I didn't mean to sound condescending. I just can't think of a reason that an immediate 10% would be preferred over 20% down the road.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

BrandonH79 said:


> The discontinued Seiko Alpinist SARB017 is also on sale at Amazon. $356, which is cheaper than I can find anywhere else.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000KG93BQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_Kb4vBbKC0BVGE
> 
> ...


I was pretty lazy about it. At least you put up a link

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

BrandonH79 said:


> I didn't mean to sound condescending. I just can't think of a reason that an immediate 10% would be preferred over 20% down the road.


Fair enough.

But that darned Rakuten 20% cashback hasn't happened for 5 months now, and the wishlist is getting longer.

Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> I was pretty lazy about it. At least you put up a link
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Posts without links are like days without wine b-)


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Glycine Airman GMT, leather strap, choice of black (GL0059) or white (GL0060) dial, *$510 ("Flash Price") + $15 S&H* from Evine. Jomashop: $675. eBay: $783.
> 
> Also, *15% off* for first-time newsletter subscribers should take it to $434 + $15 S&H.
> 
> https://www.evine.com/Product/646-009


Thanks for this. Wound up getting an "As Is" (display/returned, but their return policy still applies) blue 44 mm Glycine Airman Purist for $340 shipped after using a 20% friend referral coupon. I would note that their search function doesn't seem to return everything they have, so it may be worth it to browse their clearance and As Is deals, as well as any brands that you're interested in. For instance, the one I ordered only turned up under the "As Is" deals link, but didn't show under a search for "Glycine" or under the clearance tab.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

I don't think that's a solid assumption. I just wouldn't do the cash back because I don't need one more thing in my life to keep up with. More likely 3-4 realistically with all the different cash back options.

Not that I wouldn't rather wait on the money back and pay $800 for a watch than $900 now. I just don't even consider the cash back deals because I assume it's gonna be a hassle. Kind of the same thought process as donating things instead of messing with selling them on ebay or a garage sale or something. Hopefully cash back is easier than I'm imagining.



BrandonH79 said:


> If waiting on the extra 10% isn't financially viable for you, I'd argue that you are spending beyond your means.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Not a Deal.

Wow great price for SARB033. It comes down to $288 for me with Amex offer. 
No I'm confused should I get this Hamilton Pilot I have been thinking about since past three days or just get the Seiko?


----------



## Martinelli (Jul 24, 2018)

What do you think about this fortis spacematic on jomashop for 495$? 
Is it a great deal or just an normal offer?


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

forbesguthrie said:


> SARB033 and SARB035 just dropped to $318 on amazon.com again. I grabbed a black one the last time this happened, and continue to be impressed by this classic. Grab them while you can as they aren't often available at this price (and now discontinued).
> 
> SARB033 (black dial): https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001AE9XRQ
> 
> ...


Thanks for this...I think. Snagged an 033, lets hope it speaks to me more than the SARB017 has.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Coincidence? Creation's eBay store is having a *10%-off* sale -- no code required /QUOTE]
> 
> Arrghhh! I mean, thank you! I just picked up the SKX011J1 - the orange sibling to the SKX007 and cousin of the yellow SKXA35 - for $188.10.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko 5 Sports SNZD23*J*, 100m WR, 7S36 automatic movement, 43mm x 13mm per Creation, but 40mm x 13mm per Jomashop. *$104* (tested). Next non-Creation eBay brand new price: $146.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-5-Sp...ZD23-SNZD23J1-SNZD23J-Mens-Watch/283016073077


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Martinelli said:


> What do you think about this fortis spacematic on jomashop for 495$?
> Is it a great deal or just an normal offer?


Been eyeing this deal for a few days wondering the same. But also really want to hold out for a deal on the Fortis Flieger.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

bbrou33 said:


> Been eyeing this deal for a few days wondering the same. But also really want to hold out for a deal on the Fortis Flieger.


I believe $495 is the lowest recent price for the spacematic. If memory serves me, the Flieger Pro was $599 but that's been awhile.

Fortis changed their distribution network several months ago and since then deals have been a little harder to come by.

Someone may remember exactly but I was shopping for the Flieger and tracked it for awhile. I didn't pull the trigger, probably should have though.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Just a friendly reminder (for myself included) to buy watches you actually like when they hit a "deal" price rather then deals because they are deals.


----------



## sevunts (Sep 2, 2017)

One of the cheapest ways to get a 7750 - refurbished Bulova 65C116 for $310.









https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...877098?hash=item4663ab3bea:g:JCIAAOSwlY1ZHGX0


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

What Creationwatches is calling "end of month sale" on Ebay seems different from their site (there it says 'clearance sale ') : have you already compared these ?
https://www.ebay.com/sme/creationwa...006908&_sop=PRICE_PLUS_SHIPPING_LOWEST&_pgn=1
Clearance Sale on Discount Watches for Mens and Womens At Creationwatches

Would you rather use Ebay or their own website ?
Thanks


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

sevunts said:


> One of the cheapest ways to get a 7750 - refurbished Bulova 65C116 for $310.
> 
> View attachment 13332987
> 
> ...


That's a ton of watch for the money!


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

BrandonH79 said:


> That's a ton of watch for the money!


Agreed! I have one and love it. 7750 is a really nice movement for $300.


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

sevunts said:


> One of the cheapest ways to get a 7750 - refurbished Bulova 65C116 for $310.
> 
> View attachment 13332987
> 
> ...


I have a Bulova Accuswiss with the 7750 movement and have found it to be very accurate and reliable. I'm not sure if they use the same case dimensions on that model as on mine but the one I have fits my wrist perfectly.

I love the thing and it was an insane deal at approximately the same price you're describing.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mplsabdullah said:


> Just a friendly reminder (for myself included) to buy watches you actually like when they hit a "deal" price rather then deals because they are deals.


Disagree. I have been very pleasantly surprised by watches I only bought because they were a "deal". I just recently bought a Perrelet Rattrapante only because of the great price. I wore it all weekend, and it might be a keeper.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Disagree. I have been very pleasantly surprised by watches I only bought because they were a "deal". I just recently bought a Perrelet Rattrapante only because of the great price. I wore it all weekend, and it might be a keeper.


And sometimes the journey is the destination so rock on sir


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> Just a friendly reminder (for myself included) to buy watches you actually like when they hit a "deal" price rather then deals because they are deals.


Thank you for the reminder...sometimes I sucked into the price savings of deal and forget that I am not saving but spending $$$


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Not sure if it's a "deal" per se, but certainly attractive and a Costco only option. From my local store which has had them pretty steadily for months.


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

Sierra Trading Post has 3 Bertucci models, including this silver dialed titanium A-2T for $70:









Although they're owned by TJX, they don't seem to share inventory with TJ Maxx.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

bbrou33 said:


> I actually have a watch that I would like to sell on eBay. However I've never sold anything on eBay so a little scared about legit buyers wanting to stay away because of my no selling feedback and scammers being attracted to my sale.
> I have, however, had great buying experiences on watches and other items there.


I would try to sell in the forums sale after my eBay experience. However I have never sold on the forums but lot better than scambay


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

drwelby said:


> Sierra Trading Post has 3 Bertucci models, including this silver dialed titanium A-2T for $70:
> 
> Although they're owned by TJX, they don't seem to share inventory with TJ Maxx.


No, but you can get TJX Rewards with a TJX credit card. Works out to 5% back.

Also stacks with 10% cash back from TopCashBack.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

forbesguthrie said:


> SARB033 and SARB035 just dropped to $318 on amazon.com again. I grabbed a black one the last time this happened, and continue to be impressed by this classic. Grab them while you can as they aren't often available at this price (and now discontinued).
> 
> SARB033 (black dial): https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001AE9XRQ
> 
> ...


I love/hate you for posting this. I just bought an 033 a couple weeks ago, but it was a toss up between it and the 035. I told myslef I wouldn't buy any more watches for a while, but I am not sure we are ever going to see these at this price again. So 035 here I come.

Damn the SARBs for being so perfect!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

BrandonH79 said:


> That's a ton of watch for the money!


Tempting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

JeanRichard Aeroscope chrono at Ashford for $899 USD free shipping in the U.S. with code AFFAEROS899 - code expires 2018-07-28. I've seen the rubber strap versions go for around this price but this one is titanium case on titanium bracelet.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/all+brands/jeanrichard/aeroscope/60650-21G211-21A.pid


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> What Creationwatches is calling "end of month sale" on Ebay seems different from their site (there it says 'clearance sale ') : have you already compared these ?
> https://www.ebay.com/sme/creationwa...006908&_sop=PRICE_PLUS_SHIPPING_LOWEST&_pgn=1
> ...


I did not know about Creation's 10% discount on clearance items (with code CLEAR) -- thanks! I just compared them, and there _are_ watches included in the eBay discount that aren't included in the clearance discount. In any case, the eBay discount will expire some day. I will keep an eye on their clearance section going forward.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Just a friendly reminder (for myself included) to buy watches you actually like when they hit a "deal" price rather then deals because they are deals.


I don't think it's that black and white.

If you are willing to do a lot of flipping, and truly buying "deals," then no harm in that (well, unless "she who must be obeyed" doesn't like all the watch buying and selling).

But otherwise, then yeah. Don't get swept up in buying the deals. Buy the watch that you want when it gets to the price that you want.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

jkpa said:


> Not sure if it's a "deal" per se, but certainly attractive and a Costco only option. From my local store which has had them pretty steadily for months.


Googling around, it looks like model BJ7000-52L. You might save a few bucks buying it on eBay, but I hear that Costco has excellent product support. You would be able to make sure the seconds hand hits the marks before purchasing it, too.


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

BrandonH79 said:


> The discontinued Seiko Alpinist SARB017 is also on sale at Amazon. $356, which is cheaper than I can find anywhere else.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000KG93BQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_Kb4vBbKC0BVGE
> 
> ...


Is there a difference between this version sold on Amazon and the JDM Sarb017?

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

Bulova lobster in stainless steel for $129. Lowest Amazon price ever, per three camels, is around $100 but that was quite some time ago.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-96B...ue-Quartz-Watch-/192606714637?nav=SEARCH#rwid


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

narofx said:


> Is there a difference between this version sold on Amazon and the JDM Sarb017?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


No


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Frédérique Constant Men's FC-330MC4P6 Automatic Moon Phase, Date, screwback exhibition case, 40mm, 50m WR, *refurbished: $700* by officialwatchdeals. New on eBay: $1,203. List: $1,750.

"MANUFACTURER'S REFURBISHED WITH TWO YEAR U.S. WARRANTY"

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Frederique...Moon-Phase-Navy-Band-40mm-Watch-/263687037894


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

nvm someone is already checking Amazon


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> No


Thanks!!! Thats gonna pull the trigger!!!!

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

BrandonH79 said:


> I didn't mean to sound condescending. I just can't think of a reason that an immediate 10% would be preferred over 20% down the road.


The immediate discount is safer than waiting and hoping for the 20% down the road. Most of the time it turns out ok but not always.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

AardyArr said:


> Bulova lobster in stainless steel for $129. Lowest Amazon price ever, per three camels, is around $100 but that was quite some time ago.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-96B...ue-Quartz-Watch-/192606714637?nav=SEARCH#rwid


Great looking watch but you better like the mesh that's on it. The spring bars are very close to the case for and may impede any kind of bracelet/strap change.

Still, heck of a price considering I thought these all but went away.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

mplsabdullah said:


> Just a friendly reminder (for myself included) to buy watches you actually like when they hit a "deal" price rather then deals because they are deals.


Yup...I recently saw the light and flipped a lot of my "deals" and turned them into a Tudor Black Bay Bucherer Bronze. Much more satisfying than a lot of watches that rarely get worn.


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

BrandonR said:


> Yup...I recently saw the light and flipped a lot of my "deals" and turned them into a Tudor Black Bay Bucherer Bronze. Much more satisfying than a lot of watches that rarely get worn.


Gotta agree with this. I'm thinking of selling some of my rarely worn watches, and using the funds for a Rolex Explorer II Polar 16570

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

raheelc said:


> Gotta agree with this. I'm thinking of selling some of my rarely worn watches, and using the funds for a Rolex Explorer II Polar 16570
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Good choice! Prices on the 16570 are steadily rising and it is such an iconic piece, I think folks are finally starting to realize how much of a sleeper it is. I'm actually thinking of picking one up even though I have a 216570.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

If the stock count is correct on Amazon, they've sold 50+ of the SARB033, 30+ of the SARB035, 50+ of the SARB017. Must be good prices. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

raheelc said:


> Gotta agree with this. I'm thinking of selling some of my rarely worn watches, and using the funds for a Rolex Explorer II Polar 16570
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Ugh. That's a seriously ugly watch. You guys will drop $5000 for that?!?


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Great looking watch but you better like the mesh that's on it. The spring bars are very close to the case for and may impede any kind of bracelet/strap change.
> 
> Still, heck of a price considering I thought these all but went away.


I thought I had a good deal on one I got with a coupon for $154, which I literally received today. It had a couple of quality issues but I was thinking of keeping it because it was a good price. Then out of dumb luck I saw this. Back the other goes.

Funny thing... They're both listed under different sellers on eBay but appear to share the same inventory, and my receipt lists the same payee. I'm hoping this second one isn't made of wax.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

*10% cash back* from ebates for Rakuten Global:

https://www.ebates.com/globalrakuten.com

UPDATE: For those new to ebates/RG I have added a couple posts I bookmarked for the day when I actually buy something on Rakuten Global. HTH!



mannal said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> I see lots of posts regarding eBates. "Some" indicate that the author may have not read the T&C's or fully understands the process. I have been a user of eBates since 2007 (yes, they have been around that long). If you follow a few basic rules, you will be 100% satisfied, like me.
> 
> ...





RyanD said:


> This is specific to Rakuten Global:
> 
> 1. Click through Ebates to Global Rakuten and place your order (order is NOT final at this point).
> 2. Check your Ebates account to verify that the purchase was registered. Should not take more than a few hours.
> ...


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

AardyArr said:


> Bulova lobster in stainless steel for $129. Lowest Amazon price ever, per three camels, is around $100 but that was quite some time ago.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-96B...ue-Quartz-Watch-/192606714637?nav=SEARCH#rwid


$179 when I went there.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> Ugh. That's a seriously ugly watch. You guys will drop $5000 for that?!?


I happen to like it . I've seen LOTS of uglier watches on the forum.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> $179 when I went there.


Well that didn't last long. I hope my order goes through. I got it at the $129 mark.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Robotaz said:


> Ugh. That's a seriously ugly watch. You guys will drop $5000 for that?!?


I think you've made it abundantly clear in the past that you hate Rolex...so I treat your replies accordingly. With that being said, I'd love to find an unpolished 16570 w/ original box & papers for $5k.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

BrandonR said:


> Good choice! Prices on the 16570 are steadily rising and it is such an iconic piece, I think folks are finally starting to realize how much of a sleeper it is. I'm actually thinking of picking one up even though I have a 216570.


Yeah it'll probably be a while before i pick up one. Really want one with the 3186 movement and engraved rehaut, but probably won't find one with box and papers.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

BrandonH79 said:


> I didn't mean to sound condescending. I just can't think of a reason that an immediate 10% would be preferred over 20% down the road.


If it was a guaranteed 20% back, I'd surely take that. But there are some places that are not reliable. In those cases, I'd rather take a guaranteed 10% up front than a risky 20% after.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Ossamanity said:


> Not a Deal.
> 
> Wow great price for SARB033. It comes down to $288 for me with Amex offer.
> No I'm confused should I get this Hamilton Pilot I have been thinking about since past three days or just get the Seiko?


Sorry if it's been asked already, but what AmEx deal?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## psu555 (Jun 25, 2018)

Just ordered my first watch from this bargain thread the SARB033!


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

psu555 said:


> Just ordered my first watch from this bargain thread the SARB033!


Very cool! You not only got a great watch but you got it at a killer price. Enjoy!


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Martinelli said:


> What do you think about this fortis spacematic on jomashop for 495$?
> Is it a great deal or just an normal offer?


I'm no expert on Fortis but best I can tell it's a pretty good deal but not a great deal. If you think your gonna love it, that is.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241370 Officers Automatic Watch - *$250*

https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Swiss-241370-Officers-Mecha/dp/B002T190LI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1532495457&sr=8-1&keywords=241370









It looks like this one has been listed a bit lower earlier in the year but IMO this is still a good price for a new 2824 watch from a decent brand on a bracelet. Also adding a link for the rubber strap version at the same price.

https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Swiss-241369-Officers-Black/dp/B00363RO9S/ref=pd_sbs_241_5?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00363RO9S&pd_rd_r=73738881-8fc9-11e8-b254-c379eb759c67&pd_rd_w=z8Gat&pd_rd_wg=VPsEm&pf_rd_i=desktop-dp-sims&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=8702255303818932494&pf_rd_r=93XRF4V562N5JSXFF2DN&pf_rd_s=desktop-dp-sims&pf_rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=93XRF4V562N5JSXFF2DN


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

AardyArr said:


> Well that didn't last long. I hope my order goes through. I got it at the $129 mark.


You're lucky. Bulova Lobster 96B232 currently ranks #1 in my collection.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

capisce1987 said:


> Sorry if it's been asked already, but what AmEx deal?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It's this one.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/thepointsguy.com/news/20-percent-off-amazon-membership-rewards/amp/


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BrandonH79 said:


> The discontinued Seiko Alpinist SARB017 is also on sale at Amazon. $356, which is cheaper than I can find anywhere else.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000KG93BQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_Kb4vBbKC0BVGE
> 
> ...


Got it, maybe the last one on Amazon at $356, price just jumped up to $467.

Prolly put it on the 20mm glidelock I have. If it doesn't fit, prolly get the Strapcode angus jubilee made for it.


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241370 Officers Automatic Watch - *$250*
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Swiss-241370-Officers-Mecha/dp/B002T190LI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1532495457&sr=8-1&keywords=241370
> 
> ...


Love mine. Got it from massdrop for $159 on bracelet earlier this year. The drop was ridiculously oversold, but I was lucky and got it.









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

bbrou33 said:


> Been eyeing this deal for a few days wondering the same. But also really want to hold out for a deal on the Fortis Flieger.


That's the best price I've seen on the Spacematic. I have a Fortis Flieger Pro and it is fantastic. Ten times better than what you would expect from seeing pics online. I've never seen a Spacematic in person but I bet it it's a great looking watch in person.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

BrandonR said:


> I think you've made it abundantly clear in the past that you hate Rolex...so I treat your replies accordingly. With that being said, I'd love to find an unpolished 16570 w/ original box & papers for $5k.


Out of 12,500+ posts over 6 years I may have said something ten times. I don't go out of my way to troll Rolex people.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Ossamanity said:


> Not a Deal.
> 
> Wow great price for SARB033. It comes down to $288 for me with Amex offer.
> No I'm confused should I get this Hamilton Pilot I have been thinking about since past three days or just get the Seiko?


Cannot speak to the Hamilton but pulled out my SARB035 to wear for an important meeting yesterday. As usual, fall in love all over again. Reminds me of a reviewer's chance remark on SARB033/035, " _*...slow release charm... *_". You can spend $100's (maybe $1,000's) more and it still doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> Posts without links are like days without wine b-)


Off topic: If you aren't subscribed to the Gary Vee wine club, you are really missing out. ~$100 worth for $55 delivered every month. July was amazing.

Back on topic: Touch of Modern has great prices on Alessandro Baldieri watches today. I'm still loving my bronze Enigma model.
Carbon case (forged carbon?) watches for $425. Cheapest carbon watch I'm aware of.
38mm automatic dive watches for $185. Not many other dive watches available in this size range any more.

7.5% cash back at Ebates is the best I see for watches at the moment.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Today Massdrop offers us an exclusive piece hmmm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebunk (Jul 16, 2018)

I jumped on the SARB deal as well. I actually just bought one from Amazon prior to the sale at the inflated discontinued prices but hadn't decided whether I was keeping it so it's still in the plastic. Going to see which one keeps better time and return the other one. Thanks again to this thread!


----------



## mychoads (Jul 12, 2017)

Jumped on the SARB035 deal. Thanks for the heads up. I need to see what all the hype is about.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

MrMajestyk said:


> Today Massdrop offers us an exclusive piece hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's quite a range..trying to cover every marker segments I suppose...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Junghans Max Bill Men's *Automatic* Watch - 027/3500.00, 38mm, new, *$665*. Next ebay price: $995.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Junghans-Max-Bill-Mens-Automatic-Watch-027-3500-00/282102270740


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

Shopworn with 20% off everything. Code summersale
https://www.shopworn.com/shop/watches/?mc_cid=fecfe7a52f&mc_eid=5103f0167e


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Frédérique Constant Men's FC-330MC4P6 Automatic Moon Phase, Date, screwback exhibition case, 40mm, 50m WR, *refurbished: $700* by officialwatchdeals. New on eBay: $1,203. List: $1,750.
> 
> "MANUFACTURER'S REFURBISHED WITH TWO YEAR U.S. WARRANTY"
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Frederique...Moon-Phase-Navy-Band-40mm-Watch-/263687037894


This is sooo tempting. I have the FC303MC4P6 but always wanted this one. FC may be one of the most slept on brands in the market.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

MacInFL said:


> Cannot speak to the Hamilton but pulled out my SARB035 to wear for an important meeting yesterday. As usual, fall in love all over again. Reminds me of a reviewer's chance remark on SARB033/035, " _*...slow release charm... *_". You can spend $100's (maybe $1,000's) more and it still doesn't get much ]


Looks beautiful. But I also just ordered the snkl23 to scratch the sarb itch. It's supposed to reach me sometime this week from Singapore. Decisions decisions. I'm Soo weak.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Floydboy said:


> Shopworn with 20% off everything. Code summersale
> https://www.shopworn.com/shop/watches/?mc_cid=fecfe7a52f&mc_eid=5103f0167e


Cool. I tested it on this Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT AL-550SRN5AQ6, and it dropped the price of this display model to *$580*. $700 new from Certified here.

It's fun to just browse their inventory.

https://www.shopworn.com/product/al...ess-hours-automatic-mens-watch-al-550srn5aq6/

Image from Certified:


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Another ShopWorn (not-quite-a-)deal: Luminox P-38 Lightning Series 9400 Day/Date Automatic Men's Watch - XA.9401, 45mm x 15mm, 200m WR, display model, *$556* after 20% SUMMERSALE discount.

*Whoops*: jcombs1 had it down to $405 from SW just three weeks ago. As I recall, they do consider offers.

https://www.shopworn.com/product/lu...s-9400-day-date-automatic-mens-watch-xa-9401/


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Cool. I tested it on this Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT AL-550SRN5AQ6, and it dropped the price of this display model to *$580*. $700 new from Certified here.
> 
> It's fun to just browse their inventory.
> 
> https://www.shopworn.com/product/al...ess-hours-automatic-mens-watch-al-550srn5aq6/


Hah, that's the one I looked at too. And the black one with bracelet for $716 after the code (from $895).

https://www.shopworn.com/product/al...less-steel-automatic-mens-watch-al-550g5aq6b/

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Junghans Max Bill Men's *Automatic* Watch - 027/3500.00, 38mm, new, *$665*. Next ebay price: $995.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Junghans-Max-Bill-Mens-Automatic-Watch-027-3500-00/282102270740


I have this same watch that I paid around the same price for used (in great condition). I love it for its versatility. Jeans, suits, whatever.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

heady91 said:


> Hah, that's the one I looked at too. And the black one with bracelet for $716 after the code (from $895).
> 
> https://www.shopworn.com/product/al...less-steel-automatic-mens-watch-al-550g5aq6b/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Ah, but Certified has this new for *$674*. Like my P-38 post above: SW has a good price, but maybe not the best possible price. Esp. considering that they're display models. SW: shows us the deals!

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...stainless-steel-men-s-watch-al-550g5aq6b.html

They have the same price at their eBay store, if that gets you anything:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Alp...ss-Steel-Mens-Watch-AL-550G5AQ6B/272977300129

I suspect that someday I'll regret not buying one of these Alpiner 4 GMTs.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Looking to dip your toe into the bronze waters? I don't think you'll be able to do it for any cheaper than $135.70 (disregard where the description in my screen capture says "Rose Gold Case", this is one of their tin bronze models found here: https://invictastores.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=bronze)!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Ah, but Certified has this new for *$674*. Like my P-38 post above: SW has a good price, but maybe not the best possible price. Esp. considering that they're display models. SW: shows us the deals!
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...stainless-steel-men-s-watch-al-550g5aq6b.html
> 
> ...


+1

Or, for more immediate gratification, you can get it shipped Prime fulfilled by Amazon from another vendor for $680.89
https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Alpiner-Automatic-Stainless-AL-550G5AQ6B/dp/B0184QUUGA/


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Great looking watch but you better like the mesh that's on it. The spring bars are very close to the case for and may impede any kind of bracelet/strap change.


Don't let that worry you. I had no trouble swapping it out for this quite thick leather.










I was actually quite happy with the mesh but I like this look better.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

"... Looking to dip your toe into the bronze waters? I don't think you'll be able to do it for any cheaper than $135.70 ..."
with code ucw45 those Invictas go down to 124.39


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

"... Looking to dip your toe into the bronze waters? I don't think you'll be able to do it for any cheaper than $135.70 ..."

with code ucw45 those Invictas go down to 124.39


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

frogles said:


> "... Looking to dip your toe into the bronze waters? I don't think you'll be able to do it for any cheaper than $135.70 ..."
> 
> with code ucw45 those Invictas go down to 124.39


So, I lied


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Great looking watch but you better like the mesh that's on it. The spring bars are very close to the case for and may impede any kind of bracelet/strap change.
> 
> Still, heck of a price considering I thought these all but went away.





Barry S said:


> Don't let that worry you. I had no trouble swapping it out for this quite thick leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT A DEAL. Just more watch .......

No problem at all replacing the mesh bracelet which I felt was unnecessary bling. I mean, that dial is drop dead gorgeous, the mesh is a distraction! Here is mine refitted with inexpensive bracelet found on ebay:


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Looking to dip your toe into the bronze waters? I don't think you'll be able to do it for any cheaper than $135.70 (disregard where the description in my screen capture says "Rose Gold Case", this is one of their tin bronze models found here: https://invictastores.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=bronze)!


They are $130 at Jomashop
https://www.jomashop.com/invicta-pro-diver-automatic-watches.html
(plus any other discounts you may have)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Looking to dip your toe into the bronze waters? I don't think you'll be able to do it for any cheaper than $135.70 (disregard where the description in my screen capture says "Rose Gold Case", this is one of their tin bronze models found here:


I had to look this up just to be sure, but "tin bronze" is standard for bronze watch cases.
Technical Notes: Bronze Watch Cases - Wound For LifeWound For Life

What Invicta calls "Flame Fusion" is the process in which sapphire crystal is made. I really don't understand this from a marketing perspective. Everyone knows what sapphire is.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Luminox XCOR GMT Swiss made quartz, tritium (prob. T25), mineral crystal, polycarbonate case, 200m WR; STP says 49mm, but prob. 45.5mm like this follow-on model; bidirectional bezel, *$140*.

UPDATE: now OOS. And their product photo has changed. Weird.

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/l...series-watch-composite-strap-for-men~p~391uj/


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

MacInFL said:


> NOT A DEAL. Just more watch .......
> 
> No problem at all replacing the mesh bracelet which I felt was unnecessary bling. I mean, that dial is drop dead gorgeous, the mesh is a distraction! Here is mine refitted with inexpensive bracelet found on ebay:
> 
> ...


I bought this $15 super engineer (with bonus tools) from Kai Tian and they match perfectly:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B077YCM5WX/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
In fact, I even bought the 20mm version and it makes my Tisell Type B Flieger looks like a Sinn one.


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

I like these, but when I read 45mm it's done, I cant pull it.


dumberdrummer said:


> Looking to dip your toe into the bronze waters? I don't think you'll be able to do it for any cheaper than $135.70 (disregard where the description in my screen capture says "Rose Gold Case", this is one of their tin bronze models found here: https://invictastores.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=bronze)!


Sent while taking a selfie


----------



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

MacInFL said:


> Rocat said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking watch but you better like the mesh that's on it. The spring bars are very close to the case for and may impede any kind of bracelet/strap change.
> ...


What is it? I went back 12 pages of this topic and can't find a bulova deal...

Edit: found it. Still on sale but not 129 any more.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

RyanD said:


> I had to look this up just to be sure, but "tin bronze" is standard for bronze watch cases.
> Technical Notes: Bronze Watch Cases - Wound For LifeWound For Life
> 
> What Invicta calls "Flame Fusion" is the process in which sapphire crystal is made. I really don't understand this from a marketing perspective. Everyone knows what sapphire is.


I'm no Invicta expert, but I'm fairly certain what they call "Flame Fusion" is NOT sapphire.


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

aev said:


> I like these, but when I read 45mm it's done, I cant pull it.
> 
> Sent while taking a selfie


I agree with you on this. It actually has a really nice look to it, especially for a Invicta. BUT the 45mm is just too darn big for me (unless its an ABC / quartz supertool watch).


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Costco update: they have the blue face nighthawk still for $199. Was really hoping it'd go down by now. They also have four or five breitling models. Also, about three or four watches on sale including this little Bulova.









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> Costco update: they have the blue face nighthawk still for $199. Was really hoping it'd go down by now. They also have four or five breitling models. Also, about three or four watches on sale including this little Bulova.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Bulova 96D142 is also available from their site. "$25 manufacturer's savings** is valid 7/16/18 through 7/30/18."

https://www.costco.com/Bulova-Black-Dial-Men's-Watch.product.100404469.html


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> That Bulova 96D142 is also available from their site. "$25 manufacturer's savings** is valid 7/16/18 through 7/30/18."
> 
> https://www.costco.com/Bulova-Black-Dial-Men's-Watch.product.100404469.html


You're too good BC

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gorem (Apr 22, 2016)

Ebates is having 10% rebate on Rakuten global


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

drwindsurf said:


> They are $130 at Jomashop
> https://www.jomashop.com/invicta-pro-diver-automatic-watches.html
> (plus any other discounts you may have)


same price at discountwatchstore, but with additional 10% discount code REVISAVE10, $117 net.
might be able to get 12% off by subscribing to emails.
have to search for them by model no.

here's blue https://www.discountwatchstore.com/invicta-men-s-25643-pro-diver-automatic-3-hand-blue-dial-watch









and green https://www.discountwatchstore.com/invicta-men-s-25644-pro-diver-automatic-3-hand-green-dial-watch


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

Around these parts, that's like saying the sky is blue or homage/Chinese watches get people all riled up. 


batmansk6 said:


> You're too good BC
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

BudLynn said:


> I agree with you on this. It actually has a really nice look to it, especially for a Invicta. BUT the 45mm is just too darn big for me (unless its an ABC / quartz supertool watch).


45mm is really not that unusual for a bronze watch. free returns if you buy it direct from invicta.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I stand corrected. I based my post off of what other owners had stated back when the Lobster was selling like hotcakes.



Barry S said:


> Don't let that worry you. I had no trouble swapping it out for this quite thick leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

MacInFL said:


> NOT A DEAL. Just more watch .......
> 
> No problem at all replacing the mesh bracelet which I felt was unnecessary bling. I mean, that dial is drop dead gorgeous, the mesh is a distraction! Here is mine refitted with inexpensive bracelet found on ebay:


Thanks for the tips! I'm not big on the original mesh. Looks too chrome-y and distracting.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> You're too good BC
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


What's good for WUS is bad for my TODO list. ;-)


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Blu Shark Straps is having a sale. Buy 2 straps get one free. Buy 3 get 2 free. 

Plus, free US shipping with $25 purchase. Free international shipping with $50. Free watch case with $75. Free strap tool and watch case with $100. 

Aaaaand when you go to the site, you can enter your email in the popup for an extra 10% off coupon.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

For the fans of the Electric watch Left Lane Sports has it for $106 - 25% with code SUNNYSANTA making it $80.21 with free shipping over $75. Just noticed the DW03 as well for $99 -25% which would make it $75


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Under $40 for Seiko/TMI NH36A Automatics*

*Burei SM-15013 *(Citizen Signature Grand Classic homage) automatic watch - *$39.99*
41.5mm x 11.75mm stainless steel case, 20mm stainless bracelet with solid end links and butterfly clasp, NH36A movement, onion crown, 50M WR



*Burei SM-15012 * black or silver dial automatic watches - *$39.99*
41.5mm x 11.75mm stainless steel case, 20mm stainless bracelet with solid end links and butterfly clasp, NH36A movement, onion crown, 50M WR


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I love the stock bracelet on my Bulova lobster. I think it looks very nice, it is good quality, and it is very comfortable (more so than most bracelets). Give it a shot, you might like it too!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> I'm no Invicta expert, but I'm fairly certain what they call "Flame Fusion" is NOT sapphire.


It's probably glass with a thin coating of some harder material, such as fused alumina/"sapphire"


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Novi said:


> Love mine. Got it from massdrop for $159 on bracelet earlier this year. The drop was ridiculously oversold, but I was lucky and got it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










same here ...I highly recommend . Very comfortable, legible - it far exceeded my expectations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Blue 40mm Oris sixty five on nato for $891 on Amazon 
https://www.amazon.com/Oris-733-770...mobile_desktop?_encoding=UTF8&m=AA4U3BI3F2GLF


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I got the Victorinox from Massdrop on rubber. I have too many black-dial watches on bracelets, so I thought I'd change it to leather or nato. I have to say that the rubber strap, although it is custom to the watch, is very thick and stiff. Not a good strap, thankfully I was planning on switching it anyway. Just a warning for those that might be expecting a nice, supple strap.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

swank said:


> I got the Victorinox from Massdrop on rubber. I have too many black-dial watches on bracelets, so I thought I'd change it to leather or nato. I have to say that the rubber strap, although it is custom to the watch, is very thick and stiff. Not a good strap, thankfully I was planning on switching it anyway. Just a warning for those that might be expecting a nice, supple strap.


I myself find the rubber strap to be comfortable and very nice quality. Not a dust magnet like supple silicone straps.

Anyway, the point is moot as the current deal posted is for the bracelet version.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

My $20,000 reatail order of Speedmasters (3 of them) for $60 got refunded today. Not even an email from Creation Watches. :-( The dream is dead. 

In other news, I would be all over that Oris 65 if it had on Amazon if it were on bracelet. Still not a bad deal even if you pay gray market retail for the bracelet. :think:


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT AL550S5AQ6B silver dial version with bracelet, $590 fulfilled by Amazon:
https://amazon.com/gp/product/B00PFWUP62/










Been wanting this watch for over a year now. I bought one of them. Looks like there are a few more.


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Blue 40mm Oris sixty five on nato for $891 on Amazon
> https://www.amazon.com/Oris-733-770...mobile_desktop?_encoding=UTF8&m=AA4U3BI3F2GLF


Bought this on the bracelet from a seller here on the forums a few months back. Absolutely love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

mplsabdullah said:


> Blue 40mm Oris sixty five on nato for $891 on Amazon
> https://www.amazon.com/Oris-733-770...mobile_desktop?_encoding=UTF8&m=AA4U3BI3F2GLF


Great watch. I have the 2018 bronze bezel version on bracelet. Like it so much that I purchased an Oris black NATO strap for it too.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

cel4145 said:


> Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT AL550S5AQ6B silver dial version with bracelet, $590 fulfilled by Amazon:
> https://amazon.com/gp/product/B00PFWUP62/
> 
> 
> ...


Great watch, with true GMT functionality. Just be warned, it wears quite large.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

N8G said:


> My $20,000 reatail order of Speedmasters (3 of them) for $60 got refunded today. Not even an email from Creation Watches. :-( The dream is dead.
> 
> In other news, I would be all over that Oris 65 if it had on Amazon if it were on bracelet. Still not a bad deal even if you pay gray market retail for the bracelet. :think:


Tax kills the Oris 65 deal if you want to add the bracelet aftermarket. Well, at least brings it within a few dollars of the bracelet version Jomashop.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

raheelc said:


> Great watch, with true GMT functionality. Just be warned, it wears quite large.


I'm 6'7", 280 lbs with 8" wrist. Watches wear small on me


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Just wanted to add on that the dial is actually silver (as described above) rather than white (as shown in the pictures).

I was super excited about it... until I saw the review on W&W and was wondering if it was the same watch.

Re: https://www.ablogtowatch.com/alpina-alpiner-gmt-4-watch-hands/











raheelc said:


> Great watch, with true GMT functionality. Just be warned, it wears quite large.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

jamesezra said:


> Just wanted to add on that the dial is actually silver (as described above) rather than white (as shown in the pictures).
> 
> I was super excited about it... until I saw the review on W&W and was wondering if it was the same watch.
> 
> ...


Just re-read the review and don't see any issues mentioned other than a timing bezel being prefered over the current compass bezel.

I own the black dial version 4 on bracelet and it is my only true GMT mechanical, well designed and executed. Got it from Amazon at a nice low price. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Just re-read the review and don't see any issues mentioned other than a timing bezel being prefered over the current compass bezel.
> 
> I own the black dial version 4 on bracelet and it is my only true GMT mechanical, well designed and executed. Got it from Amazon at a nice low price. I'm a happy camper.


Yeah, the watch is superb.

Was just pointing out that the pictures posted showed a white dial, which may mislead buyers. It did for me, until I googled somemore.

Love your black btw!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Starking AM0184* automatic dress watches -* Instant $4 coupon =* *$40.99* on leather
40mm x 12mm stainless steel case, 20mm leather strap, sapphire crystal, 28,800 in-house automatic movement (SK Series, Caliber 1813), 50M WR


















*Starking BM0990* chronograph (Piaget Polo homage) - *$19.99*
41mm x 12.1mm 316L SS case, Starking TE787 movement - chronograph functions on large central seconds hand and 9:00 sub-dial (no running seconds), 24-hour sub-dial @ 3:00, 30M WR


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks HoustonReal, I've been wanting to try one of those high-beat Starking autos. $41 is a very low price, they are usually $60 and take a month or more to ship from overseas.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Don't know if you folks have already seen it but Chris Ward are having a sale (most unusual) on Tridents. Using TRIDENT15 in the promo code box will get you 15% off your Trident until midnight 30th July.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> I'm no Invicta expert, but I'm fairly certain what they call "Flame Fusion" is NOT sapphire.


I found some info says Invicta Flame Fusion is sapphire coated. Better than nothing I guess.

My point was that they named it after the process rather than just saying what it is.

"Flame Fusion:
The preferred method used to create Sapphire Crystal 
The process fuses aluminum oxide particles by sprinkling it through an oxyhydrogen flame, hence the term Flame Fusion
Sapphire Crystal treated this way is extremely strong and scratch resistant but also has the ability to withstand cracks and breakage
Different companies employ different adjustments in this area. Not all techniques are the same, but the general processes are very similar as compared to the end results"


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Haven't posted in a while but:

Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT under $600 on Amazon with Prime! Both the white dial on bracelet and black dial Ice Legacy model on bracelet.

Alpina Alpiner Black Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch AL550GRN5AQ6B https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079XV5RLR/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_G5BwBb6D1F844

Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT AL550S5AQ6B 44mm Automatic Silver Steel Bracelet & Case Anti-Reflective Sapphire Men's Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PFWUP62/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_57BwBb46E11F4

EDIT: It appears I'm late to the party 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> *Under $40 for Seiko/TMI NH36A Automatics*
> 
> *Burei SM-15013 *(Citizen Signature Grand Classic homage) automatic watch - *$39.99*
> 41.5mm x 11.75mm stainless steel case, 20mm stainless bracelet with solid end links and butterfly clasp, NH36A movement, onion crown, 50M WR


_*Bottom Feeding Redux*_

Posted this deal a little over a week ago when I ordered one from Amazon (usual Prime 2 day ship, near instant gratification). The watch is very similar in build and quality of the silver one I received in May. Only differences are the dial color/design and bezel (this one slopes while silver was a rounded contour). Also, pleasantly surprised to find this one runs within 5 spd. Not much to say other than if you can get past the "Burei" branding, these are a steal at $40.

Here is link to review posted in May on the silver dial:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/comes-now-burei-4706907.html


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

Can't get past the Brunei branding :-/


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

raheelc said:


> Great watch. I have the 2018 bronze bezel version on bracelet. Like it so much that I purchased an Oris black NATO strap for it too.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Yes that bronze version is very nice. Tried one on at an AD not too long ago. Ended up going with the black version of the one I posted though. Really like the watch. 


raheelc said:


> Great watch, with true GMT functionality. Just be warned, it wears quite large.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Thank you for confirming that. I have liked that watch and at this price I was almost going to take a chance on it knowing it was too big. You warning snapped me back into reality, lol.



N8G said:


> Tax kills the Oris 65 deal if you want to add the bracelet aftermarket. Well, at least brings it within a few dollars of the bracelet version Jomashop.


Your right the tax on it pretty much makes it an average deal. In the past I have bought from that same seller and have not been charged tax since they are in NY and I am not however I am now charged tax when I try to buy from them.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ToM has up to $300 store credit + 7.5% cash back from Ebates. Some good deals to be had.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Your right the tax on it pretty much makes it an average deal. In the past I have bought from that same seller and have not been charged tax since they are in NY and I am not however I am now charged tax when I try to buy from them.


Same. I've purchased a few watches from them and never been charged tax before (in WI). I wonder if it is Amazon's new policy to charge tax for every item fulfilled by them due to the new sales tax court ruling? I would think pretty soon they will charge for every item sold. Free ride is coming to end.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

N8G said:


> Same. I've purchased a few watches from them and never been charged tax before (in WI). I wonder if it is Amazon's new policy to charge tax for every item fulfilled by them due to the new sales tax court ruling? I would think pretty soon they will charge for every item sold. Free ride is coming to end.


That seller started charging tax months ago. I'm still not charged tax by other sellers if they don't have any presence in my state.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

jamesezra said:


> Yeah, the watch is superb.
> 
> Was just pointing out that the pictures posted showed a white dial, which may mislead buyers. It did for me, until I googled somemore.
> 
> Love your black btw!


Yep. Just bad art from the marketing department at Alpina, like we see for so many watches. The contrast is toned down a little too much in that image.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> I'm 6'7", 280 lbs with 8" wrist. Watches wear small on me


Just curious, what car you drive?


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Ossamanity said:


> Just curious, what car you drive?


.









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Major Havoc (Jan 7, 2018)

batmansk6 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxfreakout (May 11, 2018)

*Not a Deal

Straps I received were faulty, brutal customer service - do not recommend*



flypanam said:


> Blu Shark Straps is having a sale. Buy 2 straps get one free. Buy 3 get 2 free.
> 
> Plus, free US shipping with $25 purchase. Free international shipping with $50. Free watch case with $75. Free strap tool and watch case with $100.
> 
> Aaaaand when you go to the site, you can enter your email in the popup for an extra 10% off coupon.


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

maxfreakout said:


> *Not a Deal
> 
> Straps I received were faulty, brutal customer service - do not recommend*


I've also had a bad experience with them. Take it up with your bank/credit card if they are giving you a hard time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

whoagorgeous said:


> I've also had a bad experience with them. Take it up with your bank/credit card if they are giving you a hard time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sucks to hear. I bought a used watch that had one of the Alpha straps on it and it was really well made. I'd considered buying another, but I think I'll give them a swerve.


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

Got one too! Shows up tomorrow!


yankeexpress said:


> Got it, maybe the last one on Amazon at $356, price just jumped up to $467.
> 
> Prolly put it on the 20mm glidelock I have. If it doesn't fit, prolly get the Strapcode angus jubilee made for it.


Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

15% off Horween straps at B&R bands.

Use Code: horween15

Valid Thru: 07/30/2018


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

15% off Horween straps at B&R bands.

Use Code: horween15

Valid Thru: 07/30/2018


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Weird, I ordered 3 and they are really nice. How does a nato become defective?


maxfreakout said:


> *Not a Deal
> 
> Straps I received were faulty, brutal customer service - do not recommend*


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

whoagorgeous said:


> I've also had a bad experience with them. Take it up with your bank/credit card if they are giving you a hard time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang. I have 5 straps from them with no issues. Just purchased 3 more two days ago. Hopefully my good streak with them continues.



TDKFM said:


> Weird, I ordered 3 and they are really nice. How does a nato become defective?


Wondering the same. Fraying? I've only ordered Natos from them so far.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

maxfreakout said:


> *Not a Deal
> 
> Straps I received were faulty, brutal customer service - do not recommend*


I've had a couple of fancy Natos from various sellers and, honestly, they're not worth the 10 to 20x price tag. 
Usually I buy my straps from Cousins UK but found some good deals on Ali x press.
I'm currently waiting for one of these to arrive:

https://www..........s.com/item/Shellhard-Unisex-20mm-Military-Watches-Strap-Fashion-Nylon-Wrist-Watch-Band-Straps-Replacement-Ourdoor-Sport-Belt/32869774835.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dDgQzZC

(url shorthers are not working so fill in the missing words)


----------



## Brosh (Dec 12, 2016)

Those look nice but the link is broken... Do you have more details?


cuica said:


> I've had a couple of fancy Natos from various sellers and, honestly, they're not worth the 10 to 20x price tag.
> Usually I buy my straps from Cousins UK but found some good deals on Ali x press.
> I'm currently waiting for one of these to arrive:
> 
> https://......./2LBjsDd


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Brosh said:


> Those look nice but the link is broken... Do you have more details?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Please check the link cuica. It seems WUS is filtering AliE web links, even if they use a shortener.

Perhaps quote the title of the straps from the AliE page.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Brosh said:


> Those look nice but the link is broken... Do you have more details?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Corrected, I used url shorteners in the past with no problems...just write ali x press where you find dots in excess.
The straps are 1,47€ (cheaper if you buy in their app).

Correction: search for "Shellhard Unisex 20mm nylon"


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

cuica said:


> Corrected, I used url shorteners in the past with no problems...just write ali x press where you find dots in excess.
> The straps are 1,47€ (cheaper if you buy in their app).
> 
> Correction: search for "Shellhard Unisex 20mm nylon"


Oh wow, are these the seatbelt material? Thats a crazy good deal.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

maxfreakout said:


> *Not a Deal
> 
> Straps I received were faulty, brutal customer service - do not recommend*


What happened?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

maxfreakout said:


> *Not a Deal
> 
> Straps I received were faulty, brutal customer service - do not recommend*


Sorry to hear that but mine has been a complete opposite experience.... Ive had a few faulty purchases but they were immediately replaced without any fuss

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Oh wow, are these the seatbelt material? Thats a crazy good deal.


Not sure, waiting for it to arrive!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Brosh said:


> Those look nice but the link is broken... Do you have more details?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Posting links to Ally Xprs is supposedly a no-no 'round these parts.


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Not sure if this is still the case, but if you add something to your cart on BluShark, fill out your info and not completely check out, they will e-mail you coupon codes every 5 days starting at 15% off and ending at 30% off. The e-mails say they expire in 24 hours, but I just tried and they still work. I still have 30% off, 20% off, and 15% off codes that I won't be using if anyone wants them.

EDIT: 30% and 20% off codes spoken for


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

bbrou33 said:


> Dang. I have 5 straps from them with no issues. Just purchased 3 more two days ago. Hopefully my good streak with them continues.
> 
> Wondering the same. Fraying? I've only ordered Natos from them so far.


I wouldn't worry too much. I'm wearing one now. I've bought 9 straps from them. All were buy2 get one free + 20% off deals. They all arrived in perfect condition, and have excellent hardware. Unless something has changed, quality issues are very much the exception. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from them again.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Oh wow, are these the seatbelt material? Thats a crazy good deal.


Fabric looks passable but the hardware looks really cheap. For the price you can hope for the best though and not be out a bunch of $


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

MacInFL said:


> _*Bottom Feeding Redux*_
> 
> Posted this deal a little over a week ago when I ordered one from Amazon (usual Prime 2 day ship, near instant gratification). The watch is very similar in build and quality of the silver one I received in May. Only differences are the dial color/design and bezel (this one slopes while silver was a rounded contour). Also, pleasantly surprised to find this one runs within 5 spd. Not much to say other than if you can get past the "Burei" branding, these are a steal at $40.


I hope you're not implying that I am copying one of your posts? I've posted many Burei deals previously, and I just noticed they had restocked these $40 deals. Also, most members aren't looking at deals posted over a week ago, since they are often not still available after a few days.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Damn....I already checked out. 5 straps for the price of 3 minus the 15% welcome was ~$45. I guess I could've saved another $8. Damn.

On another note, I forgot to add the welcome code for cheapnatostraps and the CS person just took it off the invoice and refunded my PayPal. Great service!



yellowbear said:


> Not sure if this is still the case, but if you add something to your cart on BluShark, fill out your info and not completely check out, they will e-mail you coupon codes every 5 days starting at 15% off and ending at 30% off. The e-mails say they expire in 24 hours, but I just tried and they still work. I still have 30% off, 20% off, and 15% off codes that I won't be using if anyone wants them.
> 
> EDIT: 30% and 20% off codes spoken for
> 
> View attachment 13338297


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

BluShark's NATO hardware looks really good from the pix. Hope they are.



valuewatchguy said:


> Fabric looks passable but the hardware looks really cheap. For the price you can hope for the best though and not be out a bunch of $


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock basic white square, *$60 incl. free shipping*. Amazon: $78. eBay: $80. List: $99. I have the khaki-colored model, and it's my favorite G (out of three).

Casio product page here.

https://www.zumiez.com/g-shock-dw5600-all-white-digital-watch.html










Also, safety orange, *$50*:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...are-Orange-Resin-Case-43mm-Watch/292301122043

Dark blue, *$55*:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...l-Military-Blue-Resin-43mm-Watch/292301177871


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

There appears to be a single, lonely Blue Lagoon Turtle left in stock at Time After Time Watches. It's at MSRP, which, considering the limited availability and collectibility, is a bargain nowadays. Had I not just purchased a Save The Oceans Turtle, it would be mine. However, I think one of my bargain bros would appreciate it. Hopefully the "1 in stock" is still accurate...

https://www.timeaftertimewatches.com/Seiko-Watches/Prospex/SRPB11/36200700/EN


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

RyanD said:


> ToM has up to $300 store credit + 7.5% cash back from Ebates. Some good deals to be had.


Great deal on the Oris Artelier Regulateur. $699 without discounts. Minus $150 in store credit, and the Ebates cash back puts it at a hair under *$500 net*. In comparison, it's $900+ on eBay & amazon. Was $800 on Overstock, but now out-of-stock there. MSRP $2400.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...rtelier-regulateur-automatic-749-7667-4051-ls


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Touch of Modern has great prices on Alessandro Baldieri watches today. I'm still loving my bronze Enigma model.
> Carbon case (forged carbon?) watches for $425. Cheapest carbon watch I'm aware of.
> 38mm automatic dive watches for $185. Not many other dive watches available in this size range any more.
> 
> 7.5% cash back at Ebates is the best I see for watches at the moment.


Today the carbon watches are $300 net after cash back and store credit.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> Damn....I already checked out. 5 straps for the price of 3 minus the 15% welcome was ~$45. I guess I could've saved another $8. Damn.
> 
> On another note, I forgot to add the welcome code for cheapnatostraps and the CS person just took it off the invoice and refunded my PayPal. Great service!


Wow, which straps? I paid ~$57 shipped for 3 alpha sharks and felt like they were a really good deal at less than $20 each. Here is one I'm wearing today. At that price they are well worth the extra money over cheap natos. It looks and feels so much better than all the other natos I have. This one is more OD green in person.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

@TDKFM - A bunch like this Bond for $18. I have a ton of 20mm lug watches.

5x$18 = $90
Minus 2 free = $54
Minus 15% = ~$45

The alphas do look nice though.

https://www.blusharkstraps.com/collections/20mm-straps/products/bond-with-orange?variant=30301568963


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

aktodd said:


> I wouldn't worry too much. I'm wearing one now. I've bought 9 straps from them. All were buy2 get one free + 20% off deals. They all arrived in perfect condition, and have excellent hardware. Unless something has changed, quality issues are very much the exception. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from them again.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


W/out a doubt, good quality and great customer service is all I've ever heard about Blushark. My go to for straps... well NATO straps.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> I hope you're not implying that I am copying one of your posts? I've posted many Burei deals previously, and I just noticed they had restocked these $40 deals. Also, most members aren't looking at deals posted over a week ago, since they are often not still available after a few days.


Wasn't implying anything. No slight intended.

Actually, made mention of the previous post as a way of saying that I was surprised these were still in stock. When I posted, there were only 2 left after I bought one. Unless, Amazon is continuing to receive new stock or lowballing the inventory to induce buyers to jump.

I'm really surprised by the lack of response on these. These are better than most entry level watches. You have posted and I concurred before that these are head and shoulders above entry Orient, Citizen and Seiko 5's (and I love Seiko 5's!).

Will repeat again, these are steals at $40.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

sticky said:


> Don't know if you folks have already seen it but Chris Ward are having a sale (most unusual) on Tridents. Using TRIDENT15 in the promo code box will get you 15% off your Trident until midnight 30th July.


I just wanted to add that I bought a bronze trident today with this and I added an extra strap of a different kind for it and the promo code took 15% off the extra strap as well.

Thank you for the heads up on this OP.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Cvp33 said:


> @TDKFM - A bunch like this Bond for $18. I have a ton of 20mm lug watches.
> 
> 5x$18 = $90
> Minus 2 free = $54
> ...


What's the code for the 15% discount?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

How about an automatic for $24.80? It's listed as Stone brand, but the picture shows the dial branding as Winner. The description says it has a Japanese automatic movement.

https://www.amazon.com/Automatic-Ca...=1&ref_=ox_sc_act_image_1&smid=A1RNETUG1LLHVW


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Elkins45 said:


> How about an automatic for $24.80? It's listed as Stone brand, but the picture shows the dial branding as Winner. The description says it has a Japanese automatic movement.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Automatic-Calender-Display-Reader-Analog/dp/B07F7Z6HX7/


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Rakuten Global x Ebates deal: Seiko SZSC003 Prospex automatic 3rd gen. monster with navy dial, cyclops. 42.3mm x 13.1mm, 6R15 movement (hacking, hand winding, 50 hour reserve, 21,600 bph), domed crystal (per LongIsland, OOS at $625). *$468 - 10% ebates cash back = $421*. eBay: $519.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/selec10/item/133959/










Also, green dial model SZSC005 available at the same price:
https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/selec10/item/140835/


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Rakuten Global x Ebates deal: Seiko SZSC003 Prospex automatic 3rd gen. monster with navy dial, cyclops. 42.3mm x 13.1mm, 6R15 movement (hacking, hand winding, 50 hour reserve, 21,600 bph), domed crystal (per LongIsland, OOS at $625). *$468 - 10% ebates cash back = $421*. eBay: $519.
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/selec10/item/133959/
> 
> ...


Haha what a coincidence. My pre order for the szsc005 from 1More on Rakuten was just shipped a few minutes ago. Kinda wish I got the Ebates but whatever, the watch is a great price on Rakuten at MSRP considering they've been selling on eBay continually for $850-$1000.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Elkins45 said:


> How about an automatic for $24.80? It's listed as Stone brand, but the picture shows the dial branding as Winner. The description says it has a Japanese automatic movement.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Automatic-Ca...=1&ref_=ox_sc_act_image_1&smid=A1RNETUG1LLHVW


Forsinning, Winner and Jaragar are all the same company. On a few models they use some descent quality Shanghai calibers, but many of their watches use 17J Tongji based movements. Some of their watches actually work better if you remove their auto-winding modules, since they are more of a drag than a help.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

New low price for Citizen Grand Classic NB3010-52A at Macy's, sale price $478 minus 10% code: BIG = $430.20 minus Ebates 6% (I didn't see any watch exclusions) = $404 plus tax (I assume will vary depending on location).

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...a:pla}{ifdyn:dyn}&CAWELAID=120156340003968850


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Wonder why the seller for those monsters doesn't accept PayPal.

Really prefer to spend from my watch money.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

justin86 said:


> Citizen Grand Touring Automatic $537.75 - 80.66 cash back = $457.09 net.
> 
> https://m.macys.com/shop/product/ci...ch-44mm-nb0070-57e?ID=938997&CategoryID=23930
> 
> ...


New, lower price - 10% BIG discount takes this NB0070-57E to *$430* *before* Ebates cash back. Third price drop this year, judging by a thread search.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Wonder why the seller for those monsters doesn't accept PayPal.
> 
> Really prefer to spend from my watch money.


I believe Japan remains largely a cash society, an anomaly for a high tech modern nation. Foreign (to them) credit cards are particularly not accepted in many establishments, likely the same for other forms of electronic payments.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

PetWatch said:


> New low price for Citizen Grand Classic NB3010-52A at Macy's, sale price $478 minus 10% code: BIG = $430.20 minus Ebates 6% (I didn't see any watch exclusions) = $404 plus tax (I assume will vary depending on location).
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...a:pla}{ifdyn:dyn}&CAWELAID=120156340003968850
> 
> View attachment 13338969


I'm confused about the cash back offer at Macys.com through Ebates. It appears to be 20% if I go through Ebates.com but 6% if I use the icon on the browser toolbar while on Macys.com. Does anyone else see this discrepancy?


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> I'm confused about the cash back offer at Macys.com through Ebates. It appears to be 20% if I go through Ebates.com but 6% if I use the icon on the browser toolbar while on Macys.com. Does anyone else see this discrepancy?


Something similar happened to me a week ago or so. When I logged into the Ebates site, it said Macy's CB was 20%. After I logged out, it said 6%. I wasn't sure which was right. I don't have the browser plug-in.

Right now it shows me 6% CB on the Ebates site when I'm logged in and when I'm logged out.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

yinzburgher said:


> I'm confused about the cash back offer at Macys.com through Ebates. It appears to be 20% if I go through Ebates.com but 6% if I use the icon on the browser toolbar while on Macys.com. Does anyone else see this discrepancy?


I only see 6% either way. Targeted offers from them maybe? I'm very wary of Ebates, had too many issues with them, although others report no problems. Don't want to start with the whole Ebates issue again, just something to be aware of.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> New, lower price - 10% BIG discount takes this NB0070-57E to *$430* *before* Ebates cash back. Third price drop this year, judging by a thread search.


Oh man. I'm gonna have to sleep on this. If Ebates still says 20% CB in the morning I may pull the trigger. It may be the closest I ever get to a Panerai. Gotta think about the size too. I'm definitely a big "watch guy" but not necessarily a "big watch" guy. Although maybe could pull it off as I'm a pretty "big" watch guy. Thanks for posting BC.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> Wonder why the seller for those monsters doesn't accept PayPal.
> 
> Really prefer to spend from my watch money.


I don't have experience buying on RG, but judging by this thread it goes more smoothly for some than for others. Maybe it depends on the seller, too. That monster seller's profile sounds pretty foreign-friendly. Here's a post that made an impression on me (I still don't have a CC w/o foreign transaction fees, though :-/).



Penfold36 said:


> Yes, definitely get a cc with no foreign transaction fees. Yes, pay in the native currency. As for getting a transaction to actually go through on Global Rakuten, I have no idea. I've tried twice. Failed both times. The second time I actually called my cc company ahead of time to get preauthorization. The shop still canceled my order because "the cc wouldn't authorize." I inquired on this thread about how to get a transaction to work. A few answers I got suggested using only sellers that have Paypal. I'm going to give it another shot. We'll see.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

PetWatch said:


> I only see 6% either way. Targeted offers from them maybe? I'm very wary of Ebates, had too many issues with them, although others report no problems. Don't want to start with the whole Ebates issue again, just something to be aware of.


I think you're right that it may be targeted. Now it is saying 20% on the toolbar too. I appreciate the advice for sure. I've heard some bad things about a number of cashback sites but so far I've had good fortune with Ebates. Small fortune, but good fortune.


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

Bulova Murren for $242 @Nordstrom Rack


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

For those of you that may have missed it last time, the PO24SALE code is back on for 24 hours at Ashford. All used/preowned/store display pieces at 21% off. Some very good Jean Richard, Rado, Certina and others at cracking prices, although already a few pieces sold out.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Tokeiski said:


> For those of you that may have missed it last time, the PO24SALE code is back on for 24 hours at Ashford. All used/preowned/store display pieces at 21% off. Some very good Jean Richard, Rado, Certina and others at cracking prices, although already a few pieces sold out.


Edox 39mm x 9mm, 50m WR, Swiss made automatic (calibre Edox 80, based on ETA 2824, per SeriousWatches, OOS), sapphire crystal, *$201 after PO24SALE code* (tested).

"Store Display. Pristine Condition - Never Worn. Original Box, Original Manual, Ashford 1 Year Warranty"

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/edox/les-vauberts/les-vauberts-automatic/80081-3-NIN-SD.pid










Same price (photos elsewhere show the hands are silver, not black):

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/edox/les-vauberts/les-vauberts-automatic/80081-3-AIN-SD.pid


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop kicking today

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

Tevise Sub homage is on sale over at Gearbest £15 shipped

seems to be pretty liked for $20 delivered! 
-automatic
-solid links

https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_655840.html?wid=1433363#goodsDetail


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

MrMajestyk said:


> Massdrop kicking today


Not a deal.

Scored that Seiko 5 SNZG13 (13 is the bracelet model) on eBay for $94 shipped earlier this month using the $25 off $119 code that was running at the time. It's a great base for modding which is why I grabbed one.

Moral of the story: you can get that Seiko 5 cheaper and faster (potentially) if you're patient.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

bentl said:


> Tevise Sub homage is on sale over at Gearbest £15 shipped
> 
> seems to be pretty liked for $20 delivered!
> -automatic
> ...


Highly caution against these. Picked a Tevis up about 6 months back just to see what $20 gets me. Turns out not much, mine does not keep time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Finally bit on the JR Terrascope on bracelet... First watch purchase in a year or two!


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Wiggy999 said:


> Finally bit on the JR Terrascope on bracelet... First watch purchase in a year or two!


Congrats! But...what are you even doing here?!


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Tokeiski said:


> For those of you that may have missed it last time, the PO24SALE code is back on for 24 hours at Ashford. All used/preowned/store display pieces at 21% off. Some very good Jean Richard, Rado, Certina and others at cracking prices, although already a few pieces sold out.


My wallet hates you. But thanks for posting 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

taike said:


> same price at discountwatchstore, but with additional 10% discount code REVISAVE10, $117 net.
> might be able to get 12% off by subscribing to emails.
> have to search for them by model no.
> 
> ...


The coupon for 12% off is "Invictaclub". I went ahead and ordered the blue dial. I could find absolutely nothing for reviews / real world photos of this watch, but on Invicta website the dial seems to have some depth and texture to it. Lets hope this one is a keeper! Also thanks to Taike for pushing me over the edge on the size issue!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> Highly caution against these. Picked a Tevis up about 6 months back just to see what $20 gets me. Turns out not much, mine does not keep time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would expect nothing less to be honest.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

Water resistance: 10 m (33 ft) ???????:-s

1 ATM on the caseback....


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

MM22 said:


> Water resistance: 10 m (33 ft) ???????:-s
> 
> 1 ATM on the caseback....


I guess they figure if you're a pilot who suddenly needs water resistance your watch is the least of your problems...


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Not a Deal----
Anyone buy the $21 Hadley Roma Straps from Jomashop? I'm trying to find out what size the buckle end of the strap is on the 21mm size.... Called them, but they have no idea. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

Bought three in the 21 mm size - all took 18 mm buckles. Great straps!


capisce1987 said:


> Not a Deal----
> Anyone buy the $21 Hadley Roma Straps from Jomashop? I'm trying to find out what size the buckle end of the strap is on the 21mm size.... Called them, but they have no idea. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

kostasd said:


> Bought three in the 21 mm size - all took 18 mm buckles. Great straps!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


Thanks so much for the info! I Appreciate it!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> Highly caution against these. Picked a Tevis up about 6 months back just to see what $20 gets me. Turns out not much, mine does not keep time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Other than that Mrs. Lincoln, how was the play?


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

MM22 said:


> View attachment 13339929
> 
> 
> Water resistance: 10 m (33 ft) ???????:-s
> ...


I'm interested in this one, but not sure about 10m WR. :think:
Can anyone educate me what's the concept of 10m WR? Can I wear it when washing my hands?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

BudLynn said:


> The coupon for 12% off is "Invictaclub". I went ahead and ordered the blue dial. I could find absolutely nothing for reviews / real world photos of this watch, but on Invicta website the dial seems to have some depth and texture to it. Lets hope this one is a keeper! Also thanks to Taike for pushing me over the edge on the size issue!


These are very tempting.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> These are very tempting.


Are Invictas easy to mod? To me, both hands look like hour hands -- would they be easy to swap out?


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

MM22 said:


> I'm interested in this one, but not sure about 10m WR. :think:
> Can anyone educate me what's the concept of 10m WR? Can I wear it when washing my hands?


If my brain remembers it correctly the original was 10m, pilots supposedly liked that original airman and they were not much divers. So with this iteration they kept close to the original (at least with the 36mm) . Yes can wash hands but not the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Wenger Swiss quartz Envoy watch with unidirectional rotating dive bezel, 100m WR, mineral crystal, *$32 incl. free shipping*. I can't find much information about this model 79111. This old, OOS listing has a lume shot. List: $195.

UPDATE: Certified has a listing with more photos and details. *$29 + S&H*. *40mm*, screw-back case, applied numerals. Their listing say it's sapphire, but the case back says it's mineral crystal.

UPDATE: The watch offered by Flying Fasion on Amazon has been sold, and that was the one with free returns. There is another at the same price and free shipping, but not free returns.

https://www.amazon.com/Wenger-Mens-Envoy-watch-79111/dp/B0010C058O/


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

MrMajestyk said:


> If my brain remembers it correctly the original was 10m, pilots supposedly liked that original airman and they were not much divers. So with this iteration they kept close to the original (at least with the 36mm) . Yes can wash hands but not the watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This 2016 review of the 36mm Glycine Airman No. 1 re-issue says 10 ATM. Also just fun to read:
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-glycine-airman-no-1


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

MrMajestyk said:


> If my brain remembers it correctly the original was 10m, pilots supposedly liked that original airman and they were not much divers. So with this iteration they kept close to the original (at least with the 36mm) . Yes can wash hands but not the watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, the original was 10m(1atm) WR. But now the most non-diver watches are usually 50m(5atm) WR. If I have to treat this one carefully and always keep it away from water, I will pass it.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Are Invictas easy to mod? To me, both hands look like hour hands -- would they be easy to swap out?


They use Seiko movements, so in that regard, extremely easy to mod.


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Tokeiski said:


> For those of you that may have missed it last time, the PO24SALE code is back on for 24 hours at Ashford. All used/preowned/store display pieces at 21% off. Some very good Jean Richard, Rado, Certina and others at cracking prices, although already a few pieces sold out.


Thanks! Picked up a JR Terrascope for $499.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Seiko SNKL23 showed up yesterday from Singapore. If anyone is still wants it they are available on the bay for 80 bucks a pop.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/112762044007 [\URL]


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

[----0


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Random question but have any of you guys ordered from eBay and not had your watch arrive? 

Because I ordered a monster over a month ago during the eBay sale and it's still not here from Singapore. And it has apparently been in Canada for 3 weeks now so I have no idea and neither does the seller or post office lol. It's registered mail so it can't be tracked when it enters Canada. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Ossamanity said:


> Seiko SNKL23 showed up yesterday from Singapore. If anyone is still wants it they are available on the bay for 80 bucks a pop.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?...g[/IMG]
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

MM22 said:


> Yes, the original was 10m(1atm) WR. But now the most non-diver watches are usually 50m(5atm) WR. If I have to treat this one carefully and always keep it away from water, I will pass it.


I wouldn't use this for any water related activity like swimming or in shower

But how bad is 1atm WR?

Interested in this drop but will this survive spills and splashes or rain

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

Not a deal, my Skyhawk JY8051-08E arrived from Jomashop. Its a sweet watch and my wife liked it, but mine came without any plastic wrap / protection on the watch and a decent size scratch at about the 4:00 position running almost halfway to the middle of the crystal (can be seen through the digital time display). This makes 3 or 4 defective or damaged watches I have received in a row from all over the internet. I know Joma will remedy this, but I seem to be cursed at this point.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Random question but have any of you guys ordered from eBay and not had your watch arrive?
> 
> Because I ordered a monster over a month ago during the eBay sale and it's still not here from Singapore. And it has apparently been in Canada for 3 weeks now so I have no idea and neither does the seller or post office lol. It's registered mail so it can't be tracked when it enters Canada.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Sometimes things take a while and they just show up. I've read of some people getting the item months later.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Random question but have any of you guys ordered from eBay and not had your watch arrive?
> 
> Because I ordered a monster over a month ago during the eBay sale and it's still not here from Singapore. And it has apparently been in Canada for 3 weeks now so I have no idea and neither does the seller or post office lol. It's registered mail so it can't be tracked when it enters Canada.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Sometimes things take a while and they just show up. I've read of some people getting the item months later.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Wiggy999 said:


> Maybe I should preface with "Not a deal" but not going to! Live with it...


I meant, how are you here and haven't bought anything in a year?!


----------



## psu555 (Jun 25, 2018)

mplsabdullah said:


> Sometimes things take a while and they just show up. I've read of some people getting the item months later.


I once shipped out and item and it never made it to seller. About 6 months later it got returned to me.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Got another email about a Lip watch sale.
https://www.lip.fr/fr/createurs/soldes/soldes_dete/
Some prices are 50% off.









Again, fair warning that if you're using Google Translate it might turn the € to a $ and not reflect the actual price.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

nyonya said:


> Wiggy999 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I should preface with "Not a deal" but not going to! Live with it...
> ...


Ahah..I apologize!! After thinking about it, that finally clicked in with me. I have been tempted quite a few times, that's for sure. Contract extension changes my situation for the better.. Sorry. I took it the wrong way... Office heat is making me extra *****y😀


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

Tokeiski said:


> For those of you that may have missed it last time, the PO24SALE code is back on for 24 hours at Ashford. All used/preowned/store display pieces at 21% off. Some very good Jean Richard, Rado, Certina and others at cracking prices, although already a few pieces sold out.


This Jazzmaster GMT on bracelet (never worn) is an especially good deal... under $400 after coupon.










https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/jazzmaster/jazzmaster-gmt-auto/H32695131-SD.pid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akshayphal (Jul 3, 2018)

The Jazzmaster slim for $259 is a great bargain. Albeit its a store display and says might have 'light scrathes'. Still a great pick up for someone whos looking!








Link:https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/H38515555-SDV.pid


----------



## Akshayphal (Jul 3, 2018)

Duplicate post


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

psu555 said:


> I once shipped out and item and it never made it to seller. About 6 months later it got returned to me.


Some people complain about the cost of Ebay Global Shipping, but it eliminates the risk for both buyer and seller. I've had 2 or 3 problems with shipments through them. In each case, both the buyer and seller keep their money. Ebay takes the loss, so you're kind of paying them for international shipping insurance.


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Some people complain about the cost of Ebay Global Shipping, but it eliminates the risk for both buyer and seller. I've had 2 or 3 problems with shipments through them. In each case, both the buyer and seller keep their money. Ebay takes the loss, so you're kind of paying them for international shipping insurance.


I rarely sell on Ebay but am an active seller on the forums here. Most of my sales or CONUS because I always cover the PayPal fees and shipping myself but I've shipped a few internationally lately. My experience shipping to Canada has been surprising. I ship USPS. And USPS gets the orders to Canada within a day or two. But then the package seems to sit in Mississauga for a long time. Weeks sometimes. It's unreal. When I have something coming to me inbound it sits at JFK for two days max for customs. And actually being charged duty? Once in all the years I've collected.

On the other hand I shipped a watch to Australia last week. The buyer had it in hand in 3 days. And that was just first class package service.


----------



## mrb12186 (Nov 29, 2017)

Akshayphal said:


> The Jazzmaster slim for $259 is a great bargain. Albeit its a store display and says might have 'light scrathes'. Still a great pick up for someone whos looking!


YMMV, but last week I picked up one of the pre-owned/store display Khaki Aviation in 42mm with the 2824-2 movement. It came in perfect condition with plastic still on the crystal and so far it's running at +2 spd. This is my first Hamilton and for $217 shipped, I'm very pleased with this purchase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

winstoda said:


> I rarely sell on Ebay but am an active seller on the forums here. Most of my sales or CONUS because I always cover the PayPal fees and shipping myself but I've shipped a few internationally lately. My experience shipping to Canada has been surprising. I ship USPS. And USPS gets the orders to Canada within a day or two. But then the package seems to sit in Mississauga for a long time. Weeks sometimes. It's unreal. When I have something coming to me inbound it sits at JFK for two days max for customs. And actually being charged duty? Once in all the years I've collected.
> 
> On the other hand I shipped a watch to Australia last week. The buyer had it in hand in 3 days. And that was just first class package service.


Yeah Canada Post is pretty trash. But also our customs are so slow at checking packages it's unreal. I guess I wouldn't be surprised if my watch is still sitting in customs.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

jagv428 said:


> I wouldn't use this for any water related activity like swimming or in shower
> 
> But how bad is 1atm WR?
> 
> ...


It's 10 ATM. I wear mine for all normal activities, except swimming or diving.

Wash your hands without fear!


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

Cigarbob said:


> It's 10 ATM. I wear mine for all normal activities, except swimming or diving.
> 
> Wash your hands without fear!


This re issue drop states that if is indeed 1ATM

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

jagv428 said:


> This re issue drop states that if is indeed 1ATM
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I stand corrected. Very hard to understand why they did this.


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

Cigarbob said:


> I stand corrected. Very hard to understand why they did this.


Apparently original 1953 had 1ATM WR... So they are staying true to that...

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Yeah Canada Post is pretty trash. But also our customs are so slow at checking packages it's unreal. I guess I wouldn't be surprised if my watch is still sitting in customs.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Canada Post is a friggin joke. I had two watch shipments sent up there and they were lost due to Canada Post not tracking USPS packages. I called them up and they just said...


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Canada Post is a friggin joke. I had two watch shipments sent up there and they were lost due to Canada Post not tracking USPS packages. I called them up and they just said...
> 
> View attachment 13341031


LOOOOL I wouldn't even be surprised if they said it like that. Canada Post is too chill I swear.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

O/T, not a deal

Have a vacation place just over the US border in Canada about 15 miles. We keep a US Post Office Box on the US side in the closest village to the border (about 200 yards from the border). All our mail is forwarded there when vacationing and we pick it up while passing thru northbound. 

The local post master is great at accepting Amazon and other parcels, holding them for us. For those shippers who will not send to a PO box, we address it to the street address of the post office, with the box number in the address. 

Never had a problem and the delivery time beats Canada Post by weeks. 

Only issue is Canada Customs, which we deal with...


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

*Certina Men's DS Podium Watch C001-407-16-03700-SD - $187* with code *PO24SALE* plus another 3% through Ebates
Store Display. Pristine Condition - Never Worn

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/ds-podium/C001-407-16-03700-SD.pid?nid=cpg_cat3280049&so=7









I'm guessing there is only one example in stock.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> O/T, not a deal
> 
> Have a vacation place just over the US border in Canada about 15 miles. We keep a US Post Office Box on the US side in the closest village to the border (about 200 yards from the border). All our mail is forwarded there when vacationing and we pick it up while passing thru northbound.
> 
> ...


I use Kinek on the U.S. side...great at 5$ a package. I had huge problems with stuff getting hijacked by UPS that should have gone to Canada post, then fighting their huge delivery charges..Never again!


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> *Certina Men's DS Podium Watch C001-407-16-03700-SD - $187* with code *PO24SALE* plus another 3% through Ebates
> Store Display. Pristine Condition - Never Worn
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/ds-podium/C001-407-16-03700-SD.pid?nid=cpg_cat3280049&so=7
> ...


I have that incoming thanks to this thread. Possibly more than 1?

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

yinzburgher said:


> *Certina Men's DS Podium Watch C001-407-16-03700-SD - $187* with code *PO24SALE* plus another 3% through Ebates
> Store Display. Pristine Condition - Never Worn
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...1-407-16-03700-SD.pid?nid=cpg_cat3280049&so=7
> ...


Damn that is a great looking watch and price. But I'm not supposed to be spending money right now o|
Saving up for a birthday watch in Oct


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

bbrou33 said:


> Damn that is a great looking watch and price. But I'm not supposed to be spending money right now o|
> Saving up for a birthday watch in Oct


why wait for Oct, when you can save right now?


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Edox 39mm x 9mm, 50m WR, Swiss made automatic


FYI I bought that watch (at least it was a black dial Edox by that model name) a few months ago and had to return it because the picture makes the silver hands stand out from the black dial, but in person and to me, the silver hands just blended in so much that I just couldn't easily see the time. YMMV


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

For those interested in the Airman No.1 - this is not the same model as the recent 36mm Reissue models. 
Main differences are:
- brushed case (Reissue was polished)
- 1atm on caseback (Reissue was 10atm), albeit the original was also 1atm.

Glycine says they will offer it for sale to the public after they fulfill the massdrop orders. Then Maybe we'll get better deals through other channels like the gooroo?


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Timex Waterbury quartz, *stainless steel* case, blue dial, indiglo illumination, 40mm x 11mm, 50m WR, raised mineral crystal:

*$59* from Amazon 3rd party incl. free shipping & free returns:
https://www.amazon.com/Timex-Waterbury-Quartz-Stainless-Leather/dp/B019FELCFI/

*$60* from eBay seller:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Timex-The-...ss-Steel-Indiglo-Watch-TW2P64500/273372268659

Photo from the eBay listing:


----------



## caprivi (Nov 19, 2012)

Does anybody know if Ashford has a pick up in store option?


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

Nevermind the 'smile' in the URL...we opt to have part of our proceeds go a charity. But with that out of the way, somebody please do something about these 3 items before I'm tempted even more. I don't closely follow this thread so excuse me if these have been posted at some point; have no idea how long these have been at this price, but I believe each of the three are a 'last item' deal. And no, the two divers are the Mineral Crystal variety, but for these prices, who cares...the 2nd one...the Flatline, is Sapphire.

$81.42
https://smile.amazon.com/Momentum-S...ords=momentum+watch&refinements=p_89:Momentum








$86.02
https://smile.amazon.com/Momentum-F...ords=momentum+watch&refinements=p_89:Momentum








$87.90
https://smile.amazon.com/Momentum-Q...ords=momentum+watch&refinements=p_89:Momentum
View attachment 13341623


The third one is likely the best 'bargain' in comparison to what it goes regularly...at least on Amazon. Looks to be about $100 less. The 1st one in only about $18 less, but that's nearly 20% off, so...

I normally do not look for Momentum watches, but stumbled across one while I was looking at something else, and decided to look their entire line on Amazon; they have some nice pieces, that's for sure. And even though it's likely the lowest bargain of the 3, that Torpedo Dive Watch looks awfully nice; not often you can get a 200M WR 'quality' name product dive watch for $80, even if it is a Quartz (which I have zero issue with, but I know some folks, do).

If it's not gone by tomorrow morning, it won't make it to another morning; I'll find some good excuse to pull the trigger on that one. So how about someone do me a solid and take that temptress off the market! ;-)


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

InDNavVet said:


> Nevermind the 'smile' in the URL...we opt to have part of our proceeds go a charity. But with that out of the way, somebody please do something about these 3 items before I'm tempted even more. I don't closely follow this thread so excuse me if these have been posted at some point; have no idea how long these have been at this price, but I believe each of the three are a 'last item' deal. And no, the two divers are the Mineral Crystal variety, but for these prices, who cares...the 2nd one...the Flatline, is Sapphire.
> 
> $81.42
> https://smile.amazon.com/Momentum-S...ords=momentum+watch&refinements=p_89:Momentum
> ...


But if YOU buy all three, think of all the good you'll be doing for your charity! Good God man, think of the children....THE CHILDREN!!!!!!


----------



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Random question but have any of you guys ordered from eBay and not had your watch arrive?
> 
> Because I ordered a monster over a month ago during the eBay sale and it's still not here from Singapore. And it has apparently been in Canada for 3 weeks now so I have no idea and neither does the seller or post office lol. It's registered mail so it can't be tracked when it enters Canada.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Personal experience is singapore is very slow once it enters Canada customs. I had an item take 6 weeks. Just wait it out. Once it releases it travels regular snail mail.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko SRPC85, 43mm x 13mm, 100m WR, *4R35* (per Creation, $240), screw-back exhibtion case, *$200*. eBay: $244. List: $395. Looks like a new release, so hopefully we'll see it drop further.

https://www.passthewatch.com/seiko-automatic-srpc85-black-dial-stainless-steel-men-s-watch

Photo from f21:


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko Men's Yellow Dial SKXA35 Automatic Divers Watch, 7S26, 42mm x 13mm, *$215 incl. free shipping, free returns*. ~$250 from a couple sellers. $525 on eBay (!). List: $475. Getting harder to find per WUS.

UPDATE: now OOS

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SKXA35-Stainless-Steel-Automatic/dp/B00068TJ44/

Image from Jomashop (OOS):


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko SRPC85, 43mm x 13mm, 100m WR, *4R35* (per Creation, $240), screw-back exhibtion case, *$200*. eBay: $244. List: $395. Looks like a new release, so hopefully we'll see it drop further.
> 
> https://www.passthewatch.com/seiko-automatic-srpc85-black-dial-stainless-steel-men-s-watch
> 
> Photo from f21:


That looks really good.

Time to close the stats sheet and start digging in the couch cushions. :-d


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

bbrou33 said:


> Damn that is a great looking watch and price. But I'm not supposed to be spending money right now o|
> Saving up for a birthday watch in Oct


Don't worry it is gone.
I think nyamoci got the last one - I tried the link - Out of Stock


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

caprivi said:


> Does anybody know if Ashford has a pick up in store option?


I'm pretty sure they are an online only retailer.


----------



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

bentl said:


> Tevise Sub homage is on sale over at Gearbest £15 shipped
> 
> seems to be pretty liked for $20 delivered!
> -automatic
> ...


You beat me to the post, so i hummed and haaaed and finally pulled the pkn and bought 2. For parts or wear its too good price to pass over a whole watch for the cost of a braclet or strap.


----------



## networkned (May 15, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko Men's Yellow Dial SKXA35 Automatic Divers Watch, 7S26, 42mm x 13mm, *$215 incl. free shipping, free returns*. ~$250 from a couple sellers. $525 on eBay (!). List: $475. Getting harder to find per WUS.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SKXA35-Stainless-Steel-Automatic/dp/B00068TJ44/
> 
> Image from Jomashop (OOS):


GAH it's gone. Good grab to those who got it.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

*Zodiac ZO9503 "Super Sea Wolf 68" Automatic Swiss Movement Rubber Strap Watch - $650*

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Zodiac-ZO9503-Super-Sea-Wolf-68-Automatic-Swiss-Movement-Rubber-Strap-Watch/163168672517?epid=28015753766&hash=item25fd9c5b05%3Ag%3AUUoAAOSwnBJaq9g5&_sop=15&_sacat=0&_nkw=zodiac+seawolf+68&LH_BIN=1&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=m570.l1313&LH_TitleDesc=0%7C0









I think is the lowest I've seen for any of the Super Sea Wolf 68s.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

networkned said:


> GAH it's gone. Good grab to those who got it.


Ahhhh. I have been wanting one of these, but couldn't justify $500 on an SKX. Of course this is the ONE night I decide to go out with the woman instead of constantly checking this thread. Oh well, at least this instills some hope in me that I may be able to find another in the future. 
Excellent find BTW

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gorem (Apr 22, 2016)

caprivi said:


> Does anybody know if Ashford has a pick up in store option?


i do know pick up is available in hong kong .. don't think so for US


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

MM22 said:


> I'm interested in this one, but not sure about 10m WR. :think:
> Can anyone educate me what's the concept of 10m WR? Can I wear it when washing my hands?


It also has a plastic crystal.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Bruce R said:


> It also has a plastic crystal.


That's not a negative.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Today Massdrop is slowing down after yesterday's kickin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> That's not a negative.


I get that many people have reasons for liking acrylic crystals (even preferring them in some instances). But for me it's a deal breaker. The 1ATM water resistance and an acrylic crystal make this an easy no-buy situation.


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

InDNavVet said:


> Nevermind the 'smile' in the URL...we opt to have part of our proceeds go a charity. But with that out of the way, somebody please do something about these 3 items before I'm tempted even more. I don't closely follow this thread so excuse me if these have been posted at some point; have no idea how long these have been at this price, but I believe each of the three are a 'last item' deal. And no, the two divers are the Mineral Crystal variety, but for these prices, who cares...the 2nd one...the Flatline, is Sapphire.
> 
> $81.42
> https://smile.amazon.com/Momentum-S...ords=momentum+watch&refinements=p_89:Momentum
> ...


OK...so the first two have dropped in price. The Torpedo Dive Watch is now just $79.85, and the Flatline is just $83.07...so now it's a game of chicken; how low does it go before someone pulls the trigger. And BTW, the 3rd one, the Deep 6, actually increased to $89.33.

That's a legit 20% off on the Torpedo, and a whopping 57% off on the Flatline. and those aren't 'Invicta' discounts...those are no kidding, look-at-the-next-posting-on-amazon-realized discount.

And for those of you old enough to remember...this comes to mind, LOL...

"One of these things is not like the others,
One of these things just doesn't belong,
Can you tell which thing is not like the others
By the time I finish my song?"


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

InDNavVet said:


> OK...so the first two have dropped in price. The Torpedo Dive Watch is now just $79.85, and the Flatline is just $83.07...so now it's a game of chicken; how low does it go before someone pulls the trigger. And BTW, the 3rd one, the Deep 6, actually increased to $89.33.
> 
> ...


I used to follow a particular G-Shock on Amazon every day because its price fluctuated like this. I was fascinated: how low would it go? It kept dropping every day for several days until it sold out. When it was back in stock, the price had been reset. My take is that the Amazon algorithms are at work. I think the telltale sign is the rough price: $83.*07*?


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

On another note, i have this watch. A nice aound-the-house watch much nice than most sub-200 watches. Quartz and Sapphire. The nylon band is stiff and I immediately changed it into a NATO. I paid $199 for mine. $167 is a nice value. Certified is 193. CCC shows this seller previously over $200. I am not familiar with the private seller, eligible for prime.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

grimmy said:


> Personal experience is singapore is very slow once it enters Canada customs. I had an item take 6 weeks. Just wait it out. Once it releases it travels regular snail mail.


Just got 2 Vostok watches that sat in Canada (post +customs) for close to 4 weeks - if you believe the tracking.


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

I found a pretty good deal on the Hamilton Khaki Navy watches at Joma. They have a bunch of different color combos/strap options but you can get the black dial/black bezel version for $470 on rubber or $475 on a bracelet, which is over $100 cheaper than anywhere else I found them. They're 40mm, have a screw down crown, and a sapphire crystal BUT there are a few things to note:

1. The Hamilton Calibre H-10 is not a high beat movement
2. These are only 100m water resistant









Link to the black/black: https://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-watch-h82335331.html

Link to the other colors: https://www.jomashop.com/hsearch/#keyword=hamilton%20khaki%20navy%20scuba

These deals end on July 31st btw


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

GeneralSkinny said:


> I found a pretty good deal on the Hamilton Khaki Navy watches at Joma. They have a bunch of different color combos/strap options but you can get the black dial/black bezel version for $470 on rubber or $475 on a bracelet, which is over $100 cheaper than anywhere else I found them. They're 40mm, have a screw down crown, and a sapphire crystal BUT there are a few things to note:
> 
> *1. The Hamilton Calibre H-10 is not a high beat movement*
> 2. These are only 100m water resistant
> ...


Then luckily for us, we're on the 'Affordables' forum! LOL! Seriously--I'll probably never even 'sniff' a High-Beat movement; the closest I'll ever come is the Miyota 9015 in My Xezo Automatic a 28,800 bph, which is just fine with me.

I'm not knocking your providing of the info; it's appreciated. My point is, if anyone is here in the 'Affordables' section, in a thread called "Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here!", and you most appreciatively, post a Hamilton Khaki Automatic going for under $500, and someone knocks it for only having 21,600 bph, well, I think that particular poster may be perusing the wrong thread! :-d

Let's face it; most, if not all non-Chinese Brand Automatic Watches under $500 are likely to be either 21,600, or 28,800 bph.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

InDNavVet said:


> Then luckily for us, we're on the 'Affordables' forum! LOL! Seriously--I'll probably never even 'sniff' a High-Beat movement; the closest I'll ever come is the Miyota 9015 in My Xezo Automatic a 28,800 bph, which is just fine with me.
> 
> I'm not knocking your providing of the info; it's appreciated. My point is, if anyone is here in the 'Affordables' section, in a thread called "Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here!", and you most appreciatively, post a Hamilton Khaki Automatic going for under $500, and someone knocks it for only having 21,600 bph, well, I think that particular poster may be perusing the wrong thread! :-d
> 
> Let's face it; most, if not all non-Chinese Brand Automatic Watches under $500 are likely to be either 21,600, or 28,800 bph.


When he says "hi beat", he means 28,800. Hamiltons used to use ETA 2824-2s, which are 28,800. Now they're also using a version of the powermatic (longer power reserve for lower beat rate) and I've even seen some threads suggesting that they're usinga modified version of the sistem 51 movement.

So the point is that people often assume Hamiltons have a 28.8k high beat movement, and these don't. The op was never talking about ultra high beat 36,600 or above mechanical movements.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JomaShop has the real Piaget Polo S Chronograph for $8495. Lowest price I can find. Over $10k most places.

https://www.jomashop.com/piaget-watch-g0a42005.html


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

Duplicate...sorry...see below, 'ignorant'!


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

Perdendosi said:


> When he says "hi beat", he means 28,800. Hamiltons used to use ETA 2824-2s, which are 28,800. Now they're also using a version of the powermatic (longer power reserve for lower beat rate) and I've even seen some threads suggesting that they're usinga modified version of the sistem 51 movement.
> 
> So the point is that people often assume Hamiltons have a 28.8k high beat movement, and these don't. The op was never talking about ultra high beat 36,600 or above mechanical movements.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Thanks for schooling me; I always heard that high-beat meant anything above 28,800 bph, not including 28,800 bph. I'll further refrain from making more posts that make me look ignorant...ah, who am I kidding, I AM ignorant!

And BTW, kudos to whoever grabbed the Flatline 42...it's gone. Man, that Torpedo Diver is calling my name...anyone know how the Lume is on those guys? I don't expect Seiko Lume, but are they at least reasonable? Lasting longer than 30 minutes or so?


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

It's fine. It's not Seiko lume. It's never super bright but you can read the time after hours if your eyes are adjusted to the dark.


----------



## Major Havoc (Jan 7, 2018)

RyanD said:


> JomaShop has the real Piaget Polo S Chronograph for $8495. Lowest price I can find. Over $10k most places.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/piaget-watch-g0a42005.html


I clearly have a different definition of 'affordable watch' than you guys do. Can the mods consider starting a new subforum? I'm thinking we could call it 'Credibly Reasonable and Affordable to Purchase' watches. Or 'CRAP watches' for short. I'd feel more at home on a bargain thread in a subforum like that ...


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Seems like a deal.

Spinnaker Marina line. $119 but with the chrono30 code, comes down to $83.30

43mm. Polycarbonate body, making it light 66g, only 50M WR, but here's the kicker, it's powered by an NH35.
Oh and that bezel, it looks like its fixed just like sooo many Timexes and Casios (20, 30, and 40 minute marker), but it does turn.
Can't find any feedback on these yet. Sorely tempted to pull the trigger.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Major Havoc said:


> I clearly have a different definition of 'affordable watch' than you guys do. Can the mods consider starting a new subforum? I'm thinking we could call it 'Credibly Reasonable and Affordable to Purchase' watches. Or 'CRAP watches' for short. I'd feel more at home on a bargain thread in a subforum like that ...


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

InDNavVet said:


> Thanks for schooling me; I always heard that high-beat meant anything above 28,800 bph, not including 28,800 bph. I'll further refrain from making more posts that make me look ignorant...ah, who am I kidding, I AM ignorant!
> 
> And BTW, kudos to whoever grabbed the Flatline 42...it's gone. Man, that Torpedo Diver is calling my name...anyone know how the Lume is on those guys? I don't expect Seiko Lume, but are they at least reasonable? Lasting longer than 30 minutes or so?


Think of it as basic Hamilton quality. Not exactly intense. But with dark adjusted eyes I could read it at 2am with a quick charge around 10pm.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Major Havoc said:


> I clearly have a different definition of 'affordable watch' than you guys do. Can the mods consider starting a new subforum? I'm thinking we could call it 'Credibly Reasonable and Affordable to Purchase' watches. Or 'CRAP watches' for short. I'd feel more at home on a bargain thread in a subforum like that ...


Deals are deals. It's been covered before. Much easier for one thread than multiple to keep track of.

End rant

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyansmoker (May 6, 2017)

NOT A DEAL

So, I got an invicta 920OB from Prime day. My first Invicta!
Well, the date gets stuck halfway through changing day, and that's it. I've tried several days in a row and it keeps getting stuck. It's bad, right? I'm not missing something special to Invicta, here?


----------



## cyansmoker (May 6, 2017)

NOT A DEAL

So, I got an invicta 920OB from Prime day. My first Invicta!
Well, the date gets stuck halfway through changing day, and that's it. I've tried several days in a row and it keeps getting stuck. It's bad, right? I'm not missing something special to Invicta, here?


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Yeah. It's bad. Send it back.

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Major Havoc said:


> I clearly have a different definition of 'affordable watch' than you guys do. Can the mods consider starting a new subforum? I'm thinking we could call it 'Credibly Reasonable and Affordable to Purchase' watches. Or 'CRAP watches' for short. I'd feel more at home on a bargain thread in a subforum like that ...


The forum mods have let us know to post All relative bargains, no matter the cost, in this thread. Easier for them, easier for us.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Regarding the Momentum watches, these are the prices I got them for, back in 2016 on Amazon:

















Not saying that they are not worth what they are going for now, just wanted to give some perspective.

Regarding the lume, both the Base Layer and the Deep Six have abysmal lume. This is by far their greatest flaw because otherwise they are very well made. Maybe this has been improved with the newer models.


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

thedius said:


> Regarding the Momentum watches, these are the prices I got them for, back in 2016 on Amazon:
> 
> View attachment 13344157
> 
> ...


Oh, wow! Thanks for the perspective. And the insight on the Lume. But yeah, Monsters could be found for $150 back then, too. I've missed SOOO many boats...


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Major Havoc said:


> I clearly have a different definition of 'affordable watch' than you guys do. Can the mods consider starting a new subforum? I'm thinking we could call it 'Credibly Reasonable and Affordable to Purchase' watches. Or 'CRAP watches' for short. I'd feel more at home on a bargain thread in a subforum like that ...


This has been discussed many times before. Whose definition of what qualifies as a 'CRAP' watch should we be using? Yours?

The consensus is that having one bargain thread, regardless of the price, makes the life easier for everybody: posters, readers and mods.

So yeah, an $8K Piaget qualifies as a 'bargain'. If that's something that doesn't interest you, just skip it. 95% of the bargains posted here don't interest me, for example.


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

Anyone know how to set this forum up so that there are more than five posts per page. I have to run through 20 pages to get caught up and it takes forever.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

RyanD said:


> JomaShop has the real Piaget Polo S Chronograph for $8495. Lowest price I can find. Over $10k most places.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/piaget-watch-g0a42005.html





Major Havoc said:


> I clearly have a different definition of 'affordable watch' than you guys do. Can the mods consider starting a new subforum? I'm thinking we could call it 'Credibly Reasonable and Affordable to Purchase' watches. Or 'CRAP watches' for short. I'd feel more at home on a bargain thread in a subforum like that ...


After seeing so many deals on the homages, I was just happy to see the real thing represented. Wondered whether RyanD wasn't just being cheeky, too -- worth another +1 ;-)


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

Perdendosi said:


> When he says "hi beat", he means 28,800. Hamiltons used to use ETA 2824-2s, which are 28,800. Now they're also using a version of the powermatic (longer power reserve for lower beat rate) and I've even seen some threads suggesting that they're usinga modified version of the sistem 51 movement.
> 
> So the point is that people often assume Hamiltons have a 28.8k high beat movement, and these don't. The op was never talking about ultra high beat 36,600 or above mechanical movements.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Lol, I exactly just did this. The advisory around the H-10 aspect of the deal was warranted. Not a movement freak, so not entirely bothered, but I guess I won't be getting another 28,800 watch in the mail


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

john_s said:


> Anyone know how to set this forum up so that there are more than five posts per page. I have to run through 20 pages to get caught up and it takes forever.


Settings>General Settings

"Number of Posts to Show Per Page:"


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

john_s said:


> Anyone know how to set this forum up so that there are more than five posts per page. I have to run through 20 pages to get caught up and it takes forever.


Settings>General Settings

"Number of Posts to Show Per Page:"


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Tsarli said:


> Seems like a deal.
> 
> Spinnaker Marina line. $119 but with the chrono30 code, comes down to $83.30
> 
> ...


Kind of cool and for the price. I think spinnaker watches are pretty thick and also just 50 meter resistance. So those are my concerns but wouldn't knock anyone for going for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

bbasch said:


> Kind of cool and for the price. I think spinnaker watches are pretty thick and also just 50 meter resistance. So those are my concerns but wouldn't knock anyone for going for it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I went for it. $83. Sigh. My last watch... Somebody ban me, please!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Tsarli said:


> I went for it. $83. Sigh. My last watch... Somebody ban me, please!


If you really want to get a grip on runaway watch acquisition, the Watch Purchasing Abstinence Club is a good place to start: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/2018-watch-purchasing-abstinence-club-wpac-4602487.html

That's not a tongue-in-cheek suggestion, nor is it a finger-wagging.

Just passing along a good resource if the intent is there.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Tsarli said:


> I went for it. $83. Sigh. My last watch... Somebody ban me, please!


I think it is good you purchased it. Hopefully you will let us know how it functions and how you like it.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

t minus said:


> I think it is good you purchased it. Hopefully you will let us know how it functions and how you like it.


Thanks! I was quite intrigued by the polycarbonate + NH35 combo, making it a supposedly lightweight automatic watch. I'll definitely post my thoughts on it when it gets here.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Major Havoc said:


> I clearly have a different definition of 'affordable watch' than you guys do. Can the mods consider starting a new subforum? I'm thinking we could call it 'Credibly Reasonable and Affordable to Purchase' watches. Or 'CRAP watches' for short. I'd feel more at home on a bargain thread in a subforum like that ...


Pretty obnoxious and uncalled for. We have established over and over again that ALL deals are welcome on this thread. The ONLY criteria is that they need to be a bargain. There is no other thread for this on WUS so even though this is posted on the affordables forum it will and can encompass various price ranges.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Not a deal. Not on topic, except it touches on used (eBay?) deals.

This guy opened his second-hand Hamilton to find ... a Tudor movement? No, it's a Seagull copy of a Tudor movement. Holy smokes:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f357/ham...am-earth-contains-tudor-movement-3984810.html

Is it common practice to inspect a used watch's movement upon arrival? Or would putting it on a watch timer be enough?


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

InDNavVet said:


> And BTW, kudos to whoever grabbed the Flatline 42...it's gone. Man, that Torpedo Diver is calling my name...anyone know how the Lume is on those guys? I don't expect Seiko Lume, but are they at least reasonable? Lasting longer than 30 minutes or so?


Another Flatline showed up. In doing some research on it, I see that this version has a full lume face. I've been wanting a full lume, so I picked it up. I'll let you know how long the lume lasts (Lume shot below not mine).
Keep checking Amazon. Perhaps they'll add more stock?

EDIT: Further research tells me I might be receiving a black face watch. Can't wait to see what turns up. Thanks, Amazon!

https://www.amazon.com/Momentum-Swiss-Quartz-Stainless-Leather/dp/B01JGPX43Y


----------



## globetrotta (Jan 13, 2015)

ayem-bee said:


> Another Flatline showed up. In doing some research on it, I see that this version has a full lume face. I've been wanting a full lume, so I picked it up. I'll let you know how long the lume lasts (Lume shot below not mine).
> Keep checking Amazon. Perhaps they'll add more stock?
> 
> EDIT: Further research tells me I might be receiving a black face watch. Can't wait to see what turns up. Thanks, Amazon!
> ...


Just checked that ship has sailed none available.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

ayem-bee said:


> Another Flatline showed up. In doing some research on it, I see that this version has a full lume face. I've been wanting a full lume, so I picked it up. I'll let you know how long the lume lasts (Lume shot below not mine).
> Keep checking Amazon. Perhaps they'll add more stock?
> 
> EDIT: Further research tells me I might be receiving a black face watch. Can't wait to see what turns up. Thanks, Amazon!


As we would say a long time ago, "Not cool....but MONDO COOL".

Please post a quick review after you receive. BTW, as you can see from my user icon, I like full lume!


----------



## lexurg (Oct 11, 2017)

Ebates is having 20% rebate on Rakuten Global


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

lexurg said:


> Ebates is having 20% rebate on Rakuten Global


Omg, my wallet, please  mercy.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Gonkl said:


> Lol, I exactly just did this. The advisory around the H-10 aspect of the deal was warranted. Not a movement freak, so not entirely bothered, but I guess I won't be getting another 28,800 watch in the mail


Just to be muddle the water, the "Powermatic" 80 hour movements are better than their 28.8k predecessors, you're getting a bigger power reserve and better materials and as far as I know nobody has had any issue with reliability of the redesign.

28.8 is not hi beat, either. 21.6 and 28.8(and anything in between, like the various Omega automatics) are normal beat rates. Below 21.6 is low beat, above 28.8 is high beat.

Hamilton doesn't use the modified Sistem51 in anything, yet, but Tissot does so it's likely we'll see that soon in other lower end Swatch group watches.


----------



## jrsalmon (Mar 29, 2018)

lexurg said:


> Ebates is having 20% rebate on Rakuten Global


I've never used Rakuten Global. Any tips on sellers to look for (and avoid)?

Decided I might take a chance, then realized I have no idea what to look for.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop probably can't compete with Raketen today, anyway a Bambino Bambini









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

jrsalmon said:


> I've never used Rakuten Global. Any tips on sellers to look for (and avoid)?
> 
> Decided I might take a chance, then realized I have no idea what to look for.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


https://www.watchuseek.com/search.php?searchid=141486425


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

lexurg said:


> Ebates is having 20% rebate on Rakuten Global


My mailbox doesn't show anything and on global Rakuten neither, where is this 20% ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Momentum lume is okay at best. Fades fast. Full lume dials are not very readable after an hour or so. Good value for the $ regardless.


ayem-bee said:


> Another Flatline showed up. In doing some research on it, I see that this version has a full lume face. I've been wanting a full lume, so I picked it up. I'll let you know how long the lume lasts (Lume shot below not mine).
> Keep checking Amazon. Perhaps they'll add more stock?
> 
> EDIT: Further research tells me I might be receiving a black face watch. Can't wait to see what turns up. Thanks, Amazon!
> ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry responded to wrong post


jrsalmon said:


> I've never used Rakuten Global. Any tips on sellers to look for (and avoid)?
> 
> Decided I might take a chance, then realized I have no idea what to look for.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

MrMajestyk said:


> My mailbox doesn't show anything and on global Rakuten neither, where is this 20% ?


https://www.ebates.com/globalrakuten.com


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

lexurg said:


> Ebates is having 20% rebate on Rakuten Global


I found a few SZSC004's for an already low price. I decided to roll the dice and go for my 4th RG purchase. I ordered from "seiko specialty store 3s" (second time using them). I expect everything to go as planned, once Japan opens for business.

Thanks for the heads up!

Edit: And............................................


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

mannal said:


> I found a few SZSC004's for an already low price. I decided to roll the dice and go for my 4th RG purchase. I ordered from "seiko specialty store 3s" (second time using them). I expect everything to go as planned, once Japan opens for business.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!


Way back in the days of the weak Yen (~2015), that store was my go-to source for SKX007/SKX009s. Never had any problems.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Grand Seiko SBGX259 from Ebates with 20% CB gets it to $1431 before shipping.

MSRP is $2200, best price on eBay is $1832. 37mm and 19mm lug width.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Casio G Shock GW5000, the Submariner of G's  $206.96 before shipping. These bring $250 lightly used.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

I've just sold most of my watches to fund a Sub, but this is killing me. Didn't get to the affordables yet as I'm sorted from high to low, but I'm seeing some good deals. The LHD Pelagos, Black Bay S&G, and sapphire sandwich Speedmaster are really tempting me with my current PayPal balance. Ugghhhhh

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with customs charges from Rakuten Global purchases?

If I buy a $3,500 Watch, it’s a good deal with the 20% off, but the risk (unknown sellers) and potential customs may offset the savings enough to not do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

(Not announcing a deal.)



valuewatchguy said:


> Momentum lume is okay at best. Fades fast. Full lume dials are not very readable after an hour or so. Good value for the $ regardless.[/IMG]


Momentum rep Chayse notes that type of lume varies in Mo watches, to hit various pricepoints. Quality of lume varies with the price of the Momentum watch. Flatline uses SuperLuminova. See post #32 here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/momentum-watches-4559005-4.html


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Does anyone have any experience with customs charges from Rakuten Global purchases?
> 
> If I buy a $3,500 Watch, it's a good deal with the 20% off, but the risk (unknown sellers) and potential customs may offset the savings enough to not do it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't been charged yet. I've bought several watches over the $800 threshold, including a $2200 Marinemaster. I think if they ship EMS there's a low chance.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> Casio G Shock GW5000, the Submariner of G's  $206.96 before shipping. These bring $250 lightly used.
> 
> View attachment 13345617


Is this Used?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Does anyone have any experience with customs charges from Rakuten Global purchases?
> 
> If I buy a $3,500 Watch, it's a good deal with the 20% off, but the risk (unknown sellers) and potential customs may offset the savings enough to not do it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bought a $2K MM300 and did not pay any additional customs charges. I live in the NW Suburbs (assuming you live in Chicago)


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

justin86 said:


> I haven't been charged yet. I've bought several watches over the $800 threshold, including a $2200 Marinemaster. I think if they ship EMS there's a low chance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


If the service handling delivery is USPS as it is when shipped EMS, you won't be charged any duties. I've been ordering oversees for US delivery for many years and have never seen any charge. Fedex is a different story. The few times over the years I've been charged any duty it's always been via Fedex.


----------



## Solace (Jun 3, 2018)

Not a deal.


But a question - I'm looking at picking up the Seiko STO turtle, srpc91. I've made a couple offers on ebay and have a counteroffer for 299$. 

So bargain hunters, what's your opinion? Do you think this is the best deal I'll get on one? Or should I wait and hope for another ebay coupon for 15% off or something closer to the holidays? 

Thanks. :] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

winstoda said:


> If the service handling delivery is USPS as it is when shipped EMS, you won't be charged any duties. I've been ordering oversees for US delivery for many years and have never seen any charge. Fedex is a different story. The few times over the years I've been charged any duty it's always been via Fedex.


Damnit....I think I just ordered a speedy pro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

lexurg said:


> Ebates is having 20% rebate on Rakuten Global


Man the return policies for a lot of these stores is super unforgiving.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

My favorite chronograph of all time. Zenith El Primero 38mm, $3803 after Ebates CB. $6700 MSRP and best price I can find elsewhere is $4890.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Another pic of the Zenith, just because


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Damnit....I think I just ordered a speedy pro.


I'm still waiting for ToM to ship my 42mm model. Which one did you get?


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Seiko SKX009 on RG comes down to $122.32 net after the ebates cashback - shipping cost not included

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/seiko3s/item/skx009kc/









Just an example of getting 20% cashback on an already great price. Also keep in mind that in some cases you must be willing to navigate and translate email from the sellers in Japanese. Shopping on RG will possibly not be the smoothest, most straightforward purchasing experience. But so far I've been happy with my limited experience.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

jrsalmon said:


> I've never used Rakuten Global. Any tips on sellers to look for (and avoid)?
> 
> Decided I might take a chance, then realized I have no idea what to look for.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


You can find some Q&A by browsing posts from the January RG+EB bonanza. Here is a convenient starting point:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...2018-a-4604625-post45136581.html#post45136581

I have no experience, but I recall that you should use a credit card that has no foreign exchange fees, if possible.

UPDATE: Reading forward from the above January post, Ebates had started with 15% CB and then later increased it to 20%. Just like they did this time: 10% and then 20%.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

RyanD said:


> I'm still waiting for ToM to ship my 42mm model. Which one did you get?


The regular pro. 311.30.42.30.01.005 on bracelet with warranty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I've had two variations and if you have the money, it's well worth it. It's a stunning watch.



jcombs1 said:


> Another pic of the Zenith, just because
> View attachment 13345803


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Solace said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> But a question - I'm looking at picking up the Seiko STO turtle, srpc91. I've made a couple offers on ebay and have a counteroffer for 299$.
> 
> ...


That's a good price. I've seen them sell used for more on reddit and forums. I got mine at MSRP like an idiot because I thought they'd be limited and the prices would go up like with the Blue Lagoon models.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Great Deals at Macy's, Citizen Grand Touring on sale $518 - 10% code BIG = $466 - Ebates 6% = $438

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...arch_4&tdp=cm_choiceId~z1504543~xcm_pos~zPos4









Citizen Grand Classic sale $478 - 10% code BIG = $ 430 - Ebates 6% = $404

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...2468689~xcm_pos~zPos5~xcm_srcCatID~zundefined


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

This Citizen diver is one of THE best bangs for the buck! I have a Signature Moonphase and it's on par with Grand Seiko quality.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Solace said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> But a question - I'm looking at picking up the Seiko STO turtle, srpc91. I've made a couple offers on ebay and have a counteroffer for 299$.
> 
> ...


I waited and got my PADI for $226.
$299 is a good price (anything below $350 for the STO is good) but I think if you wait the prices will still come down a little, especially if you combine with a coupon.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks to people posting their TJ Maxx finds. I was able to pick up a Luminox blue colorway for $79 with zip travel case. Very nice deal. Just a hint, this particular one was not in the clearance section but nestled in with the regular priced watches. I saw the red tag peeking from under the watch and was pleasantly surprised when I was able to see the final price.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> My favorite chronograph of all time. Zenith El Primero 38mm, $3803 after Ebates CB. $6700 MSRP and best price I can find elsewhere is $4890.


If you actually want it, place the order and wait for the total. It may be more or less than you expect. If it's not a good deal, you can cancel it and not pay.

I just placed an order to verify the total. If it's as good as I hope, I'll confirm it. If not, I'll let it go.


----------



## bsenn (Mar 7, 2017)

kl884347 said:


> Thanks to people posting their TJ Maxx finds. I was able to pick up a Luminox blue colorway for $79 with zip travel case. Very nice deal. Just a hint, this particular one was not in the clearance section but nestled in with the regular priced watches. I saw the red tag peeking from under the watch and was pleasantly surprised when I was able to see the final price.


And I thought I was doing well getting that one for $119 on clearance at the Maxx. Way to go!

I already used it on a trip, great hiking watch.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bruno Magli Amadeo 1041 Swiss Quartz Italian Leather Inlay Men's Watch Item No. 12.171041.SE, 42mm x 10.5mm, Swiss Ronda movement, A/R sapphire crystal, Italian leather strap, 50m WR, mfg. warranty, *$150 with code BNM65*, $171 from Amazon (with check-box 60% off coupon), $267 from Saks Off 5th. List: $495. A few colorways are available from Jomashop for the same price, including one on bracelet. Googling Bruno Magli, they sell shoes and Italian leather goods. So I guess it's a fashion watch, but I think it looks pretty cool and original (except the crown in this shot is wonky :-/).

https://www.jomashop.com/bruno-magli-watch-12-171041-se.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

How come nobody told me this was a thing? It's the bluest blue that ever blued. Ordered!

https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/special/shippoenamel/


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

RyanD said:


> How come nobody told me this was a thing? It's the bluest blue that ever blued. Ordered!
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/special/shippoenamel/


Nice! Where did you order from?

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

raheelc said:


> Nice! Where did you order from?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Guessing Rakuten Global!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Guessing Rakuten Global!


One seller has 9X points in addition to the 20% cash back, and they have both models. I would expect these to be in high demand, but who knows. If these dials were on a Panerai, they'd sell out in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

RyanD said:


> One seller has 9X points in addition to the 20% cash back, and they have both models. I would expect these to be in high demand, but who knows. If these dials were on a Panerai, they'd sell out in about 10 minutes.


The 9x points comes out to (roughly) another 9%. So 20% back (ebates) and 9% in RG store credit for a real beautiful time piece.


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

RyanD said:


> One seller has 9X points in addition to the 20% cash back, and they have both models. I would expect these to be in high demand, but who knows. If these dials were on a Panerai, they'd sell out in about 10 minutes.


Link?! 
Or name of seller?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

RyanD said:


> How come nobody told me this was a thing? It's the bluest blue that ever blued. Ordered!
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/special/shippoenamel/


Wow, beautiful. Roman numerals are saving me...for some unknown reason I can't stand 'em. Stick indices and I likely 'fall off the wagon' here.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

PetWatch said:


> Great Deals at Macy's, Citizen Grand Touring on sale $518 - 10% code BIG = $466 - Ebates 6% = $438
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...arch_4&tdp=cm_choiceId~z1504543~xcm_pos~zPos4
> 
> ...


I have been eyeing the Grand touring for a while, a was very tempted by this. Saved by mild procrastination! thee sold out quickly.


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

RyanD said:


> How come nobody told me this was a thing? It's the bluest blue that ever blued. Ordered!
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/special/shippoenamel/


Wow, that's incredible looking. If you can post a photo of it when you receive it, would be greatly appreciated. I had a Ulysse Nardin San Marco blue enamel dial years back, and it was a sight to behold in person - photos never did the watch any justice. When the sun hits that enamel dial, it comes alive! That Presage has a similar design wave dial to the UN - trying to find photos of the one I had, but here's one off the net:


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

horhay86 said:


> Link?!
> Or name of seller?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/selec10/item/142527/


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

MEzz said:


> I have been eyeing the Grand touring for a while, a was very tempted by this. Saved by mild procrastination! thee sold out quickly.


? 
GT says few left but in stock. Tried adding to cart to see and it worked. Might want to check again.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Is the Ebates Rakuten 20% deal available in Canada as well? Because I don't see it on Ebates.ca

Edit: looks like I have to make an account on Ebates.com

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

kostasd said:


> Wow, that's incredible looking. If you can post a photo of it when you receive it, would be greatly appreciated. I had a Ulysse Nardin San Marco blue enamel dial years back, and it was a sight to behold in person - photos never did the watch any justice. When the sun hits that enamel dial, it comes alive! That Presage has a similar design wave dial to the UN - trying to find photos of the one I had, but here's one off the net:


$2600 on Ebay. I ain't mad at that. If the Seiko didn't exist, that would be quite reasonable.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Is the Ebates Rakuten 20% deal available in Canada as well? Because I don't see it on Ebates.ca
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Edit: Never mind.


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

So this Ebates thing is legit? How do you get the "cash back"?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

john_s said:


> So this Ebates thing is legit? How do you get the "cash back"?


LMGTFY


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

john_s said:


> So this Ebates thing is legit? How do you get the "cash back"?


Paypal or snail mail check. It's legit. You just have to go through their site to partner that offers cash back.


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

RyanD said:


> $2600 on Ebay. I ain't mad at that. If the Seiko didn't exist, that would be quite reasonable.


Yeah, I sold the UN for around $2500 - regret that day! It was smaller compared to the Presage - think it had a 37 mm case.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

RyanD said:


> One seller has 9X points in addition to the 20% cash back, and they have both models. I would expect these to be in high demand, but who knows. If these dials were on a Panerai, they'd sell out in about 10 minutes.


What seller? The only ones I saw said "open for reservation" in the title. I assumed that meant they would take pre payment and ship when they got one. That made me hesitant to order.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

mannal said:


> LMGTFY


Haha, that rules. I was just looking for first hand confirmation, not trying to turn anyone into my secretary.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Looks like my green Sumo may be delayed for a while. I purchased a "reservation" for late Aug. As long as I get my eBates kick-back, I can wait.



mannal said:


> I found a few SZSC004's for an already low price. I decided to roll the dice and go for my 4th RG purchase. I ordered from "seiko specialty store 3s" (second time using them). I expect everything to go as planned, once Japan opens for business.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> ...


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

mannal said:


> Looks like my green Sumo may be delayed for a while. I purchased a "reservation" for late Aug. As long as I get my eBates kick-back, I can wait.


Let me guess that seller does not ship internationally? I cant get this item to show up on my rakuten global...

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

achernob said:


> What seller? The only ones I saw said "open for reservation" in the title. I assumed that meant they would take pre payment and ship when they got one. That made me hesitant to order.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've ordered before from sellers on Rakuten that say pre-order or reservation, and in my experience some sellers will take the payment up front and ship when it's available, and others won't charge until the item ships. But regardless they all arrive eventually.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

ronragus said:


> Let me guess that seller does not ship internationally? I cant get this item to show up on my rakuten global...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Nope, the watch is not available until the end of Aug. I've bought from this seller in the past.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Anyone know of a good sale on an skx007 before I buy from Rakuten? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

RyanD said:


> How come nobody told me this was a thing? It's the bluest blue that ever blued. Ordered!
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/special/shippoenamel/


Seiko was REALLY determined to squeeze that 3 o'clock on there lol. But it does look nice.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Ordered a watch from RG that doesnt show up when US was set as the destination. Hope it works out with the seller willing to ship...

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Anyone know of a good sale on an skx007 before I buy from Rakuten?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


$164 from chronograph-divers, shipped from Singapore:
https://www.chronograph-divers.com/skx007k1/

$168 from Japan on eBay:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Seiko-...-Rubber-Band-w-Box-F-S-EMS-Japan/323367491982

$175 from Creation's site (first-time customer or newsletter sign-up coupon? dunno.)
Seiko Automatic Diver SKX007 SKX007K1 SKX007K Rubber Band Men's Watch

*Creation on eBay* still has *10% off -- 4 hours left in the promo. So $179 - 10% = $161 incl. free shipping* (not tested):
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Auto...X007K1-SKX007K-Rubber-Band-Watch/272798865893

Also from Creation: *SKX007K2, on bracelet, $190 - 10% = $171 incl. free shipping* (tested):
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Automatic-Divers-SKX007K2-SKX007K-SKX007-Mens-Watch/282690118385

Creation's are shipped from Singapore.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

ronragus said:


> Ordered a watch from RG that doesnt show up when US was set as the destination. Hope it works out with the seller willing to ship...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


In my experience that has meant it is for Japanese market only so you have to use a forwarding service


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> $164 from chronograph-divers, shipped from Singapore:
> https://www.chronograph-divers.com/skx007k1/
> 
> $168 from Japan on eBay:
> ...


Thanks for that information! Looks like Rakuten and Ebates is still a bit cheaper than all of those even after shipping?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Thanks for that information! Looks like Rakuten and Ebates is still a bit cheaper than all of those even after shipping?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


If you're new to EB+RG, then it seems like a low-risk way to try it out, see the pitfalls first hand ;-) (I still haven't tried it, yet). Also, the models I quoted are all the K models (SKX007*K*), where the models you see on RG might be "made in Japan" Js, which tend to be more expensive than Ks.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Pre-owned Omega Constellation Calibre 8500 123.10.38.21.01.001 - $ 2,503.39 + $500 cash back through ebates.com

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/kaitorikomachi/item/om0859029-v07/









This particular seller has some super clean pre-owned luxury pieces with decent prices. This is just one example. Anyone know when the RG/Ebates promotion ends?


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

How do you know if the ebates goes thru after ordering?
I purchased an omega that I have been wanting for some time. With the 20% from ebates, I couldn't resist.
Used the one click app to activate the 20% then searched for the watch. After purchase, I went to the ebates account and looked at the shopping trips. It listed the trip but no check mark in the cash column. 
The seller accepts paypal, so I went that route, but I haven't truly paid yet as I will need to wait for a payment request from paypal. 
Confirmation of order is in my inbox.
Will it show up in my ebates account once the payment and order is processed?
Wouldn't have pulled the trigger if it wasn't for the 20% which equates to $800+ dollars.


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

yinzburgher said:


> Anyone know when the RG/Ebates promotion ends?


August 1 is the stated expiration. Not sure if that means good until Aug 1 or if the first is the last valid day. Also account for the time zone difference as appropriate.


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

Chronohound said:


> Will it show up in my ebates account once the payment and order is processed?


Cash back showed up in my account within a couple of hours of placing the order, (and before I had received an invoice and paid with Paypal.)


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

UncleSeiko.com has some 19mm and 20mm black rubber waffle straps on clearance sale for *$25*. Previously $39. I believe he has developed a new version that is softer and more flexible so he is clearing the old stock at a lower price. 

https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p120/Clearance_Waffle_Straps_%28v.1%29.html


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Chronohound said:


> How do you know if the ebates goes thru after ordering?
> I purchased an omega that I have been wanting for some time. With the 20% from ebates, I couldn't resist.
> Used the one click app to activate the 20% then searched for the watch. After purchase, I went to the ebates account and looked at the shopping trips. It listed the trip but no check mark in the cash column.
> The seller accepts paypal, so I went that route, but I haven't truly paid yet as I will need to wait for a payment request from paypal.
> ...


My cash back showed up in my ebates account within an hour this time. Last time it took a couple hours. It's worth downloading the little browser toolbar icon button thingy. It has a green box around the ebates symbol that lets you know that cashback is activated. It gives you a little peace of mind/assurance to see that as you are paying.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> My cash back showed up in my ebates account within an hour this time. Last time it took a couple hours. It's worth downloading the little browser toolbar icon button thingy. It has a green box around the ebates symbol that lets you know that cashback is activated. It gives you a little peace of mind/assurance to see that as you are paying.
> 
> View attachment 13347065


I bought an skx007 and it's not showing up on my Ebates yet, maybe it depends on if the seller confirms the order?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> I bought an skx007 and it's not showing up on my Ebates yet, maybe it depends on if the seller confirms the order?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I don't think so but I'm not sure. Hopefully it will show up soon. I know that there are problems every time they run this promotion, in part bc there are extra steps involved with ordering from RG. I've been lucky so far. If I had to guess, I had would say the most common pitfall is the simplest. People forgetting to "activate cashback" either on Ebates.com or their browser button. Also it can de-activate if you click on another browser tab for another e-commerce/retail site.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Chronohound said:


> How do you know if the ebates goes thru after ordering?
> I purchased an omega that I have been wanting for some time. With the 20% from ebates, I couldn't resist.
> Used the one click app to activate the 20% then searched for the watch. After purchase, I went to the ebates account and looked at the shopping trips. It listed the trip but no check mark in the cash column.
> The seller accepts paypal, so I went that route, but I haven't truly paid yet as I will need to wait for a payment request from paypal.
> ...


If the trip is listed in your Ebates account that means you followed the correct procedure or it would not show. They have an order inquiry procedure on their website, be sure to list your shopping trip # and order confirmation you may have. They usually reply in a day or two, I hold off payment until the $ amount shows for that shopping trip, and make sure this all takes place within the promotional time period.

Some people report instant credit, others in a few hours, days, a week, even longer after you contact them with required info. Sometimes a credit is not included in the payment check. These are the issues some have experienced in dealing with Ebates. It helps to read the fine print so you understand the details involved. There seems to be those who never experience any problems at all, thus they may think others must be doing something wrong in terms proper ordering procedure. I have experienced enough issues with them, using different ordering procedures and platforms, in addition to seeing a fair number of other reports on here, to know such things are not all that uncommon. It's not the smoothest of transactions, just like RG, but usually things get sorted out, it depends on how much effort and risk you are willing to accept when things don't run smooth, as to whether it's worth it or not.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

flypanam said:


> That's a good price. I've seen them sell used for more on reddit and forums. I got mine at MSRP like an idiot because I thought they'd be limited and the prices would go up like with the Blue Lagoon models.


I thought they were LE and that I'd be doomed to never consider buying one. This is the best (or possibly worst?) news I've had all day!


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> UncleSeiko.com has some 19mm and 20mm black rubber waffle straps on clearance sale for *$25*. Previously $39. I believe he has developed a new version that is softer and more flexible so he is clearing the old stock at a lower price.
> 
> https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p120/Clearance_Waffle_Straps_%28v.1%29.html
> 
> View attachment 13347043


Thanks , grabbed a 20mm.


----------



## psu555 (Jun 25, 2018)

My Alpinist arrived two days ago from amazon deal, some shots so far. Love the watch!


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Not a Deal
Using my credit card on Rakuten. Do I need to call my credit card company or it's not required?


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

RyanD said:


> How come nobody told me this was a thing? It's the bluest blue that ever blued. Ordered!
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/products/presage/special/shippoenamel/


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but I highly doubt you will ever be receiving this watch. These were introduced at Basel, and were an instant hit. All pieces/allotments have been sold out and accounted for months ago. With authorised connections going back 20 years, this is the first watch I have ever been told I could not get. I had to pull some MAJOR strings to get an allotment. I have heard that some allotments have already traded at well over list price. This is one of the hottest, and most sought after watches in years, especially for Seiko collectors. Also be aware that this piece is not scheduled to begin shipping until late September early October at the earliest, that is the official word from Seiko.

Regards


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

yinzburgher said:


> UncleSeiko.com has some 19mm and 20mm black rubber waffle straps on clearance sale for *$25*. Previously $39. I believe he has developed a new version that is softer and more flexible so he is clearing the old stock at a lower price.
> 
> https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p120/Clearance_Waffle_Straps_%28v.1%29.html
> 
> View attachment 13347043


Damn it no 22's


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

bolster said:


> (Not announcing a deal.)
> 
> Momentum rep Chayse notes that type of lume varies in Mo watches, to hit various pricepoints. Quality of lume varies with the price of the Momentum watch. Flatline uses SuperLuminova. See post #32 here:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/momentum-watches-4559005-4.html


Interesting. My Atlas full-face lume glows all night (if adequately charged).


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

Good Day,

Macy's has Citizen Signature Automatic models for $478:
https://www.macys.com/shop/jewelry-watches/citizen-watches/Watch_movement/Automatic?id=57367


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

Good Day,

Macy's has Citizen Signature Automatic models for $478.

Best regards.

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

eljay said:


> I thought they were LE and that I'd be doomed to never consider buying one. This is the best (or possibly worst?) news I've had all day!


Yep, they're not limited edition. They _are_ a special edition, though, and are inscribed as such on the caseback.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

My first Rakutan Purchase. 
They did not take PayPal. 

I got an email that contained this information (translated). Not sure what to make of it. 

************************************************** **
Subtotal 183,600 yen
Consumption tax 0 (yen)
Shipping fee (tax included) - 99,999 (yen)
Commission (tax included) 0 (yen)
Point usage - 0 (yen)
-------------------------------------------------------------------- -
Total order amount -99,999 (yen)




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

achernob said:


> My first Rakutan Purchase.
> They did not take PayPal.
> 
> I got an email that contained this information (translated). Not sure what to make of it.
> ...


I'm assuming it was from glories watch store? Because they usually do the -99999 yen for the shipping before they confirm it. That's what they did with my order yesterday. Although I'm still waiting for the order to show on Ebates though

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

NOT A DEAL

Just a heads-up for those doing the Rakuten/Ebates deal. I placed several orders yesterday. Most showed cashback within an hour. A couple showed the green checkmark indicating an order, but reflected cashback of $0. A few hours later (probably when Japan woke up), they reflected the correct cashback. For a couple others, even by the end of day there was no cashback reflected. I used the help function on the website this morning, inputted the order number and asked for the cashback to be applied, and within an hour got email confirmation from Ebates that the cashback had been applied and it is already in my account.

Very impressed with the Ebates customer service and the process as a whole, given the time and language barriers inherent in these transactions.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop for those who were not able find something on Rakuten

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> I'm assuming it was from glories watch store? Because they usually do the -99999 yen for the shipping before they confirm it. That's what they did with my order yesterday. Although I'm still waiting for the order to show on Ebates though
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Same dealer. I guess I'll see what happens from here. I did get my ebates cash back within an hour or so the order.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

The Junkers Bauhaus Massdrop looks tempting. The writeup says ETA 2824-2 movement, but then says 28 hour power reserve. Isn't it 38 hour power reserve? I like the style, but prefer the Junghans over the Junkers. Just can't get over the Junkers large triangular logo, which to me, is oversized and detracts from the design.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

uvalaw2005 said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Just a heads-up for those doing the Rakuten/Ebates deal. I placed several orders yesterday. Most showed cashback within an hour. A couple showed the green checkmark indicating an order, but reflected cashback of $0. A few hours later (probably when Japan woke up), they reflected the correct cashback. For a couple others, even by the end of day there was no cashback reflected. I used the help function on the website this morning, inputted the order number and asked for the cashback to be applied, and within an hour got email confirmation from Ebates that the cashback had been applied and it is already in my account.
> 
> Very impressed with the Ebates customer service and the process as a whole, given the time and language barriers inherent in these transactions.


What did you order?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Some decent deals on Rakuten for higher-end stuff to utilize that 20%:

Grand Seiko: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/kaitorikomachi/item/se0898071-v03/
RL Sporting Chrono: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/closer01/item/404596/
Rolex GMT II: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/ueda78/item/t1802-30-790rm/
APRO Triple Date: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/uedameito/item/nagoya3004-301818mm/
APRO Safari: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/asukikaku/item/145305/


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

I was looking at a SARX055, plus 20% ebates, 10x points. That a good deal, You guys think?!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## networkned (May 15, 2018)

Ebay has a 10% coupon for select sellers, PUMPED10. 

Jomashop, Timex, and some other watch dealers are included.


----------



## jrsalmon (Mar 29, 2018)

horhay86 said:


> I was looking at a SARX055, plus 20% ebates, 10x points. That a good deal, You guys think?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This particular deal has been on my mind since yesterday. Hard to beat.

Bought an SKX, just want to make sure I got my 20% cash back in process before I buy a more expensive watch.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Was thinking the same haha im afraid of ordering a 1k watch 🤣..

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Once again I'm not sure if I should be happy or sad that I can't find anything I really want from Rakuten Global, lol.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> Once again I'm not sure if I should be happy or sad that I can't find anything I really want from Rakuten Global, lol.


Be happy that you don't have to translate everything you email the seller and what they email you 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

horhay86 said:


> Was thinking the same haha im afraid of ordering a 1k watch ?..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I have $700 in cashback in my Ebates account. I've only spent that much on a watch once, and that is the cashback! I'm kind of freaking out...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cls3 (Jun 14, 2017)

espiga said:


> Good Day,
> 
> Macy's has Citizen Signature Automatic models for $478:
> https://www.macys.com/shop/jewelry-watches/citizen-watches/Watch_movement/Automatic?id=57367


With an additional 10% off with promo code BIG (I used it last night), 6% Ebates, and free shipping. Not bad for a watch that typically goes for double that price.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

espiga said:


> Sorry for the double post.


You can join the rest of us asking the forum gods to give us mortals the ability to delete posts


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Frédérique Constant Men's FC-330MC4P6 Automatic Moon Phase, Date, screwback exhibition case, 40mm, 50m WR, *refurbished: $700* by officialwatchdeals. New on eBay: $1,203. List: $1,750.
> 
> "MANUFACTURER'S REFURBISHED WITH TWO YEAR U.S. WARRANTY"
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Frederique...Moon-Phase-Navy-Band-40mm-Watch-/263687037894


Did anyone pull the trigger on this? I'm really considering it but have concerns about buying a refurbished watch.


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

cls3 said:


> With an additional 10% off with promo code BIG (I used it last night), 6% Ebates, and free shipping. Not bad for a watch that typically goes for double that price.


Congratulations cls3,

I bought in a previous sale a Citizen Signature Grand Touring NB1036-50E two tone... wow!
You really see the quality there... 
The Grand Touring was $466 last night... jaw dropping...

Best regards.


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

Ipse said:


> You can join the rest of us asking the forum gods to give us mortals the ability to delete posts


Hi Ipse,

I almost double post again!!!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

bolster said:


> (Not announcing a deal.)
> 
> Momentum rep Chayse notes that type of lume varies in Mo watches, to hit various pricepoints. Quality of lume varies with the price of the Momentum watch. Flatline uses SuperLuminova. See post #32 here:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/momentum-watches-4559005-4.html


Maybe its gotten better. That m50 i had was one of their premium models. I expected better at that time. Still good value

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

horhay86 said:


> I was looking at a SARX055, plus 20% ebates, 10x points. That a good deal, You guys think?!


Yes. Particularly if you plan on using RG again. You'll have roughly 100 USD in to use on a future purchase. Otherwise there is one priced slightly lower.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Not a deal, but my szsc005 arrived today from Rakuten Global. Holy crap Japan EMS is fast, it only took 4 days to get from Japan to my house in Canada even through Canadian customs. Best part is they didn't even charge duty! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

networkned said:


> Ebay has a 10% coupon for select sellers, PUMPED10.
> 
> Jomashop, Timex, and some other watch dealers are included.


*The ebay coupon details*
https://www.ebay.com/rpp/65148?_trkparms=%26clkid%3D5678295072233133011

*
All the watches and accessories*
https://www.ebay.com/sch/Watches-Parts-Accessories/14324/i.html?_from=R40&_fss=1&_fsradio=%26LH_SpecificSeller%3D1&_saslop=1&_sasl=bid4invicta%2Cjomashop%2Chealthcareplus1%2Ctimeworld%2Cwatchcounty123%2Cthewatchoutlet%2Cgoshortcut-online%2Cpurewatches%2Cstuhrling%2Ctimex%2CLePerfect%2Cpura_dor%2Csaiholdings%2Cacejewelry4ever%2Cbadisjewelers%2CBrillianteers%2Ccandcmoissanite%2Cdailysteals%2Cellenred%2Cetreasure4u%2Cfinajewelers%2Cgemstoneking%2Cidonowidont%2Cimperial123%2Cjewelry4less_atl%2Clajollajewelry%2Cluxurybazaar%2Cmikaelians-jewelry%2Cmlgjewelry%2Cmy-diamonds%2Cmycollectioninc%2Coakgem%2Cpompeii3%2Cqualidiam%2CSFLMaven%2Cshippped%2Csilverspeck%2Csophiejanejewels%2Csuperlight.diamonds%2Cvirjewels%2Cvividice%2Cwalkintofashion%2Cweddingringsdepot%2Cwilsonbrothersjewelry%2Cwjdexclusives%2Cxtremegems2010%2Cdazzlingrock%2CVictorioussales22%2Cadidas_official%2Ccrocsoutlet%2CShoesandfashions%2Creebok_official%2Cnashvilleshoewarehouse%2Cbeautyencounter%2C1-perfumes%2Cartnaturals%2Cbelmintproducts%2Cdoctorsdeals%2CGNC%2Cgoodpriceworld%2Cluckyvitamin%2Cnutrivitashop%2Cpuritan_pride%2Cfruitfulyield%2Cdiabeteshealthsupply%2Cfit-and-fab%2Cfinescentsllc%2Cmeidy%2Cmarquesupply%2CVeraBradley%2CKipling_us%2CSuvelleaccessories%2CCasabaShop%2Cartofdeals%2CLinda*s***stuff%2Caccessdeniedwallets%2Creebonzus%2CHottercooler%2CShopitFashion%2CWorld-Of-Optics%2C4vitaminsnow%2CLuxury.Garage.Sale%2Canniesuniqueaccessories%2Cangrysupplements%2Csuperdrystore-us%2Csneakersmagic%2Chanesofficial%2Caplaceinthesun%2Ctheonesupreme%2Cdymoda%2Cretailfashionoutlet%2CRennde%2Cjockeystore%2Cssgssg10%2Cproozyoutlet%2Ccookieskidsstore%2Ctshirthoarders%2Chaggardirectinc%2Clornajaneactive_us%2Ctema_athletics%2CBrandjc17%2Cbestbrilliance.diamonds%2Cwatchandthings%2Chealthcareplus1&_sop=12&_ipg=25&_in_kw=1&_fosrp=1

What is the Promotion?

This Coupon is a 10% discount valid from 6:00 AM PT July 30, 2018 until 11:59 PM PT on August 3, 2018. Discount applies to the purchase price (excluding shipping, handling, and taxes) of an eligible item(s) of $25 or more on ebay.com, cafr.ebay.ca, and ebay.ca. Eligible items are item(s) purchased from the sellers listed below. The discount will be applied to eligible item(s) only and will be capped at a value of $75. Eligible items exclude warranties and protection plans.

How to redeem your Coupon:

Shop for eligible items from specific sellers as listed below.
Pay for your item by 11:59 PM PT on August 3, 2018.
Enter the Coupon code in the redemption code field:* PUMPED10
*
Additional Coupon Terms & Conditions:

Coupon can be used once per eBay account, within a single transaction (or cart), while supplies last. Valid only for purchases from ebay.com, cafr.ebay.ca and ebay.ca. Any unused difference between the discount amount, as shown on the Coupon, and the purchase price of an item(s) in a single transaction (or cart) will be forfeited.

Coupon is subject to U.S laws, void where prohibited, not redeemable for cash, has no face value, and cannot be combined with any other Coupon, or when paying with PayPal Credit Easy Payments or Gift Cards. eBay may cancel, amend, or revoke the Coupon at any time.

Very cool that Jomashop is included for once and it looks like someone forgot to tell them to raise their asking prices by 10%


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Baume and Mercier Classima Executives Men's Automatic Watch MOA08592, 42mm x 10mm, 30m WR, sapphire crystal, *$850 - $75 PUMPED10 promo = $775* (tested). eBay pre-owned: $959. eBay new: $1,221. List: $2,300.

"Brand New *Store Display Model* in Pristine Condition! Comes with Box and Papers."

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Baume-and-...es-Mens-Automatic-Watch-MOA08592/163176229205

Photo from Jomashop (OOS):


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Rakuten.com(*NOT TO BE CONFUSED WITH RAKUTEN GLOBAL*) has 15% off sitewide through 7/31 with code *SAVE15* - max savings $50

https://www.rakuten.com/event/15-percent-off-sitewide/?l-id=promo-15off-headertext

One example of a deal using the code.

Seiko 5 Sports SRPB87 Automatic Watch from Areatrend- *$114.06* - plus another 4% cash back through ebates.

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/areatrend/product/1682094240/?sku=1682094240


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Alpina Alpiner Automatic White Dial Leather Strap Men's Watch AL525S4E6, 41.5mm x 14mm, 50m WR, sapphire crystal, Alpina Calibre AL-525, new, *$350 - 10% PUMPED10 promo = $315*. Next eBay price: $395. Amazon: $395. List: $1,395.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Alp...ather-Strap-Mens-Watch-AL525S4E6/163173267157


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

NOT A DEAL

The 44mm Airman Purist "As Is" (see below) from the Evine deal arrived Friday, picked it up today.

The watch itself seems in excellent condition, but they certainly packed it in an "As Is" manner-this is how it looked when I opened it:










They didn't even bother putting it back on the form, just threw it in the box in a bag. Also, the main crown wasn't screwed down correctly, was just jammed, HARD, on the top of the threads. With some "firm but gentle" force, I was able to unstick it and then inspect the threads. No apparent damage and I was able to screw it down correctly. Anyway, just an FYI in case anyone in the future is considering an Evine As Is deal-be sure to check it carefully upon arrival.

I'm currently running timing tests. I have a Hamilton Skymaster UTC on the way later this week from the Ashford deal and will have to decide whether to keep one or both, but this certainly is attractive with that dark blue gradient.












Cheddar said:


> Thanks for this. Wound up getting an "As Is" (display/returned, but their return policy still applies) blue 44 mm Glycine Airman Purist for $340 shipped after using a 20% friend referral coupon. I would note that their search function doesn't seem to return everything they have, so it may be worth it to browse their clearance and As Is deals, as well as any brands that you're interested in. For instance, the one I ordered only turned up under the "As Is" deals link, but didn't show under a search for "Glycine" or under the clearance tab.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Victorinox INOX red diver Swiss quartz model 241736. 45mm, 200m WR, sapphire crystal. Jomashop sells this on both eBay ($407) and Rakuten-com ($330). The 15% Rakuten-com SAVE15 promo brings that to *$280* (not tested). List: $595.

Jomashop listing with more photos here ($339).

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/VICT241736/


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Cheddar said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> The 44mm Airman Purist "As Is" (see below) from the Evine deal arrived Friday, picked it up today.
> 
> The watch itself seems in excellent condition, but they certainly packed it in an "As Is" manner-this is how it looked when I opened it:


Evine has a Glycine Comabt Sub "As Is" for $299. If anyone wants it, send me a PM and I'll send you a 20% coupon.

https://www.evine.com/Product/656-979


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Men's Khaki Aviation Automatic Watch H76565125 - *$289* with code AFFKHAKI289 plus 3% cash back through ebates.com


https://www.ashford.com/us/H76565125.pid?utm_source=cj&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=affiliate_deals&utm_term=cjnl&utm_content=affkhaki289&source=4061us14507272018&AID=13403640&PID=46157&SID=ebs1887414775sbe&src=AACJ&PubName=Ebates+Performance+Marketing%2C+Inc.&LinkName=AFF+-+Hamilton+H76565125+for+%24289&PubCID=46157









This is the 38mm model. Woulda dunnit already if it was the black dial version.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

MrMajestyk said:


> Massdrop for those who were not able find something on Rakuten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For whatever it's worth, the SRPC55 on the photo has the chapter ring bezel misalignment, the SRPC59 is fine but sold out.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

GeneralSkinny said:


> Did anyone pull the trigger on this? I'm really considering it but have concerns about buying a refurbished watch.


I would email them to take a look at it. I have done so in the past and they have been forthcoming about the exact condition of the watch.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

yinzburgher said:


> Hamilton Men's Khaki Aviation Automatic Watch H76565125 - *$289* with code AFFKHAKI289 plus 3% cash back through ebates.com
> 
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/H76565125.pid?utm_source=cj&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=affiliate_deals&utm_term=cjnl&utm_content=affkhaki289&source=4061us14507272018&AID=13403640&PID=46157&SID=ebs1887414775sbe&src=AACJ&PubName=Ebates+Performance+Marketing%2C+Inc.&LinkName=AFF+-+Hamilton+H76565125+for+%24289&PubCID=46157
> ...


This 38mm has been working on me. I think it is such a classy watch. I'm over my limit for July (even have two watches inbound at the moment). Which CC to use?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

MacInFL said:


> Which CC to use?


The wife's!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> Which CC to use?





eljay said:


> The wife's!


Or the ex-wife's!!!


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Is it normal to get charged an 8% "overseas sales commission" from rakuten global? It's my first time ordering. I tried paying with my Visa but received an email saying to use PayPal instead. The seller is quelleheure. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

yellowbear said:


> Is it normal to get charged an 8% "overseas sales commission" from rakuten global? It's my first time ordering. I tried paying with my Visa but received an email saying to use PayPal instead. The seller is quelleheure.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I've never had that before, but I suppose it could be possible. Is that excluding the shipping cost?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> I've never had that before, but I suppose it could be possible. Is that excluding the shipping cost?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Yes that's excluding shipping.

"Total item amount : 80,000JPY
Overseas sales commission(8%):6,400JPY
International Shipping : 2,180JPY
----------------------------------
Total amount billed : 88,580JPY
The overseas sales commission is listed in a postage column."

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Tissot T-Sport PRS516 Automatic Chronograph T021.414.26.051.00 - *$467.61* with code PUMPED10

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tissot-T-Sport-PRS516-Mens-Watch-T021-414-26-051-00/183155925987?hash=item2aa4f1a3e3:g:zAgAAOSwvshay9Y3









In case you need to know the date...&#8230;.2 days ago. Plus it's a Valjoux 7750 chronograph for < $500. Jomashop's store on ebay has some other Tissot auto chronos at slightly higher prices but I'm not listing them here bc they only show today's day and date and I don't think you should be paying more and getting less.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

yellowbear said:


> Yes that's excluding shipping.
> 
> "Total item amount : 80,000JPY
> Overseas sales commission(8%):6,400JPY
> ...


Hmm I've never had that issue, but that does seem like an unreasonable amount of money for nothing. Maybe ask them what the charge is for. Perhaps another forum member can chime in who's dealt with this before.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

yellowbear said:


> Is it normal to get charged an 8% "overseas sales commission" from rakuten global? It's my first time ordering. I tried paying with my Visa but received an email saying to use PayPal instead. The seller is quelleheure.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Depends on the vendor. The prices already have Japanese sales tax included. For shipments outside Japan, that 8% should (could) be deducted from the price. Some stores will do that, others back out the sales tax and add in the oversees sales commission or something so that the net price is the same. Usually the store's info page explains their policy, but not always. In any event, you shouldn't have an extra 8% added to the price.


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

PetWatch said:


> I would email them to take a look at it. I have done so in the past and they have been forthcoming about the exact condition of the watch.


Thanks. Will do.


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

yinzburgher said:


> ... but I'm not listing them here bc they only show today's day and date and I don't think you should be paying more and getting less.


One of the best lines I've read here in a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

https://www.ozbargain.com.au/node/394126

Seiko Samurai Prospex Automatic SRPB99K PADI edition $379 Shipped @ Starbuy


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

https://www.ozbargain.com.au/node/394126

Seiko Samurai Prospex Automatic SRPB99K PADI edition $379 Shipped @ Starbuy, Australian Dollars.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Mens Automatic Watch 38mm H70455533 - *$306* from Jomashop on ebay with coupon code PUMPED10

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hamilton-Khaki-Field-Mens-Watch-H70455533/183155142391?hash=item2aa4e5aef7:g:YNoAAOSwahZay7GV









42mm version here for the same price.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hamilton-Khaki-Field-Auto-Mens-Watch-H70555533/183155159322?hash=item2aa4e5f11a:g:XZ8AAOSwS6Zay7HS

38mm with black strap for a few bucks more.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hamilton-Khaki-Field-Automatic-Mens-Watch-H70455733/183155142501?hash=item2aa4e5af65:g:rm0AAOSwVElay7Gf


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

another special at ToM








and a nice Gevril


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Well unfortunately my Rakuten seller cancelled my order because they don't ship to Canada. Guess I'm on the lookout for another deal on an skx007k2 lol

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## icemasta (Dec 7, 2010)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Not a deal, but my szsc005 arrived today from Rakuten Global. Holy crap Japan EMS is fast, it only took 4 days to get from Japan to my house in Canada even through Canadian customs. Best part is they didn't even charge duty!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Which seller did you order from?

Last time I ordered a SARB017 and was hit with duties through EMS in Canada.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

icemasta said:


> Which seller did you order from?
> 
> Last time I ordered a SARB017 and was hit with duties through EMS in Canada.


It was from 1More, they're a good seller to deal with. Glories watch store sucks in comparison though, don't even bother ordering from them if you're in Canada.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I have cash back pending for both my Rakuten orders, but I haven't been able to get them to charge my credit card yet.

Take my money!


----------



## Gorem (Apr 22, 2016)

yellowbear said:


> Yes that's excluding shipping.
> 
> "Total item amount : 80,000JPY
> Overseas sales commission(8%):6,400JPY
> ...


I believed its the VAT (8%), they cant declare as VAT (oversea sales) and therefore they declare as sales commission

If you email them to take out VAT, most of them do but they would want you to deal outside of rakuten


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Gorem said:


> I believed its the VAT (8%), they cant declare as VAT (oversea sales) and therefore they declare as sales commission
> 
> If you email them to take out VAT, most of them do but they would want you to deal outside of rakuten


Which means no cashback?

I've asked various sellers if the remove the 8% tax and they have always told me no (basically).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gorem (Apr 22, 2016)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Which means no cashback?
> 
> I've asked various sellers if the remove the 8% tax and they have always told me no (basically).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes, no cashback

that's why its better to deal in rakuten with points and cashback


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Guys don't forget Massdrop with a community favorite (btw couldn't find anything on Rakuten, just that GS SBMG221 is sooo nice)

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

Not a deal

In addition to the SKX, I'll add my support to the Orient FUNE. I have had one for a few years and it is great. Very readable and looks great on every strap I've tried it with. Definitely worth the $ if you're ok with quartz.



MrMajestyk said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nessism (Dec 3, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> Alpina Alpiner Automatic White Dial Leather Strap Men's Watch AL525S4E6, 41.5mm x 14mm, 50m WR, sapphire crystal, Alpina Calibre AL-525, new, *$350 - 10% PUMPED10 promo = $315*. Next eBay price: $395. Amazon: $395. List: $1,395.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Alp...ather-Strap-Mens-Watch-AL525S4E6/163173267157


Price has dropped on these Alpiners on Amazon. Not amazing deals but solid (my opinion).

$336.39 for the black dial on strap...https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Alpin...D=51al9qf7FkL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=detail

$372.69 for black on bracelet...https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Alpin...rd_wg=ehmjv&psc=1&refRID=GM1N1GV4R2R5MNSNZ6MP


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Not a deal:

Ebates cashback showed almost immediately, however the purchas price is Ebates is reporting is 92% of the actual price.

Is this due to the 8% vat? And does anyone have experience with this? 

What is the likelihood of Ebates correcting the purchase price?

Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Not a deal:
> 
> Ebates cashback showed almost immediately, however the purchas price is Ebates is reporting is 92% of the actual price.
> 
> ...


https://www.ebates.com/help/article/ebates-cash-back-shopping-program-terms-115013182127

6. Cash Back Exclusions

Cash Back is earned on your net purchase amount, which excludes taxes, fees, shipping, gift-wrapping, discounts or credits, returns or cancellations, and extended warranties. Purchases of gift cards do not qualify for Cash Back. Cash Back amounts vary by store and product category and may contain exclusion in the terms of the offer and/or the applicable store page. Please review these terms carefully.


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

I gave up in ebates. I found the Japanese sellers difficult to deal with and Ebates was terrible, even taking back my cash back balance o er a month after the transaction was consummated.

My time is more valuable to me than having to babysit a seller in Japanese and fighting with Ebates. There are few deals on RG for me and the ones that I see are mostly used, which I can get from a state-side seller who I can communicate with.

If you have the time and patience, have at it. My experience was that it isn't worth it.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

If I buy something on Rakuten tonight and the payment doesn't actually go through until a couple days later, will I still get the 20% cash back even though the payment was after the deal expired? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Dante231 said:


> I gave up in ebates. I found the Japanese sellers difficult to deal with and Ebates was terrible, even taking back my cash back balance o er a month after the transaction was consummated.
> 
> My time is more valuable to me than having to babysit a seller in Japanese and fighting with Ebates. There are few deals on RG for me and the ones that I see are mostly used, which I can get from a state-side seller who I can communicate with.
> 
> ...


It's worth it if you educate yourself and have the proper expectations

MM300 from one of the previous 20% eBates/RG promos. $1,500 new.









Edit: This is what I have on order:


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you - as I thought...

So actual cashback is more like 18.4% (.92*.2)


mannal said:


> https://www.ebates.com/help/article/ebates-cash-back-shopping-program-terms-115013182127
> 
> 6. Cash Back Exclusions
> 
> Cash Back is earned on your net purchase amount, which excludes taxes, fees, shipping, gift-wrapping, discounts or credits, returns or cancellations, and extended warranties. Purchases of gift cards do not qualify for Cash Back. Cash Back amounts vary by store and product category and may contain exclusion in the terms of the offer and/or the applicable store page. Please review these terms carefully.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## geosq86 (Oct 25, 2017)

Do we know how long the 20% cashback for RG is going for?


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

geosq86 said:


> Do we know how long the 20% cashback for RG is going for?


August 1


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

geosq86 said:


> Do we know how long the 20% cashback for RG is going for?


I wonder if that info might be on Ebates website? Well what do you know, it is!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> I wonder if that info might be on Ebates website? Well what do you know, it is!


No, it sure isn't. That is the expiration date for coupon code SAVE.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

RyanD said:


> No, it sure isn't. That is the expiration date for coupon code SAVE.


Ok. Well, if the 20% offer is still there on 8/2, then I'll graciously bow my head in shame


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

mannal said:


> Edit: This is what I have on order:
> View attachment 13350603


I cannot find this over at RG. Do you mind sharing the link please.
Thanks


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Ossamanity said:


> I cannot find this over at RG. Do you mind sharing the link please.
> Thanks


https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/seiko3s/item/szsc004/

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

batmansk6 said:


> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/seiko3s/item/szsc004/
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Says it can't be shipped to the USA


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

That's strange, I ordered other watches from the same place a few days ago and there was no such message and my order has already shipped.

Maybe try adding to the cart anyway and see what happens?

It does appear to be unavailable until September, in any case.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Ossamanity said:


> I cannot find this over at RG. Do you mind sharing the link please.
> Thanks


https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/seiko3s/item/szsc004/

Pay attention to the "reservation date". My order says late Aug. Current posting says late Sept.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Does anyone know if the seller Seiko 3s ships to Canada? It says they use Japan EMS to 120 countries but apparently that means nothing since my order from 2 days ago was cancelled from Glories watch store who said the same thing. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Does anyone know if the seller Seiko 3s ships to Canada? It says they use Japan EMS to 120 countries but apparently that means nothing since my order from 2 days ago was cancelled from Glories watch store who said the same thing.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


It's the same company as 1more, which I think you said you had previous success with. See, e.g.,: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/onemore/item/szsc004/


----------



## thecapper (May 1, 2018)

Todd Snyder is having its summer sale. 30% off with code Y9ME9FMM. Includes some or all of the Todd Snyder Timex watches.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> Says it can't be shipped to the USA


Mine appears to be locked-in. Got my traditional half-dozen emails and confirmation.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

uvalaw2005 said:


> It's the same company as 1more, which I think you said you had previous success with. See, e.g.,: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/onemore/item/szsc004/


Oh that's awesome. Didn't realize they were the same seller. 1More is fantastic to deal with.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## geosq86 (Oct 25, 2017)

RyanD said:


> No, it sure isn't. That is the expiration date for coupon code SAVE.


Haha, thanks! I thought the expiration date was for the coupon code too. I guess we'll see in a couple days.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I bought a Seiko SARX057 from Chino Watch via Rakuten. Saved $200!


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> I bought a Seiko SARX057 from Chino Watch via Rakuten. Saved $200!


Could you post the link to Chino's Rakuten store? Thank you

Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

thecapper said:


> Todd Snyder is having its summer sale. 30% off with code Y9ME9FMM. Includes some or all of the Todd Snyder Timex watches.


This brings the Timex Marlin down to $147 for me after tax. 
Tempting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

phoenix844884 said:


> Could you post the link to Chino's Rakuten store? Thank you
> 
> Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Rakuten+chino


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

This is what i got from Rakuten after placing my order and after i translated through gmail. Then it lists my total at the end.

What do i do? Wait for another confirmation, respond back to them to say yes?
The cashback on ebates shows up.

*"This time Thank you very much for your use of the [Glories watch store optimistic market store]. 
We will send you the details of the products that I received your order so that we can ask for your confirmation.

Products in stock, is currently being checked in regard to the date of shipment, 
Confirmation will be happy to take as soon as your guide. 
We ask that you please wait please some time now. 
※ change, please note that cancellation is not possible to be able to accept after the stock secured.

If the following content is incomplete, and so I would appreciate your favor letting us know by e-mail reply.

Because it will separately send an email with contact numbers of the ship next day again goods deliveries at the time of goods shipment thank you there also please confirm.

※ If you've been sold out, there is a case where I am allowed to consider it as unavoidably canceled. Please note."
*


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

horhay86 said:


> This is what i got from Rakuten after placing my order and after i translated through gmail. Then it lists my total at the end.
> 
> What do i do? Wait for another confirmation, respond back to them to say yes?
> The cashback on ebates shows up.
> ...


Usually they respond again a day later saying they have the item and tell you what shipping will be or they say they can't ship to you and cancel the order. So yeah just wait for another email. When they email again I usually respond to it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Ossamanity said:


> This brings the Timex Marlin down to $147 for me after tax.
> Tempting
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This black dial Marlin is billed: "a limited edition release, available exclusively at Todd Snyder." Tested: code *Y9ME9FMM* brings it down to *$139.30* (pre tax).

UPDATE: They seem to have now blocked/killed this code, at least from my region: "Your cart does not meet the requirements for the Y9ME9FMM discount code"

https://www.toddsnyder.com/collections/watches/products/timex-marlin-exclusive-black-black










More Todd Snyder Timex here.


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Usually they respond again a day later saying they have the item and tell you what shipping will be or they say they can't ship to you and cancel the order. So yeah just wait for another email. When they email again I usually respond to it.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Thank you! Ill wait for the next email then 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

I said I'd report back on the $83 Spinnaker Marina when it arrived so anyway, here it is. 2-day shipping from Hong Kong to California. Man that was quick!









Initial impressions. Man this thing is *light*. Weight-wise, it feels like another Ronda quartz powered dive style watch, but instead it's got an NH35 beating inside.









Oddest thing about this is the timing bezel. Looking at it one would be forgiven to think it's another one of those pseudo-diver bezels that don't turn. Just look at the 20, 30, 40. But surprise, surprise it does turn. Anyway, so far I'm quite happy with this Spinnaker bargain I got.


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> LMGTFY


That, my friend, is a keeper.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

thecapper said:


> Todd Snyder is having its summer sale. 30% off with code Y9ME9FMM. Includes some or all of the Todd Snyder Timex watches.


I just ordered the silver Marlin for a grand total of $139.30. The blackout edition is more "limited and valuable," but I figure it's dressier, and therefore, in my life (which isn't all that formal), would not see as much wrist time.

Total impulse buy, good or bad (wasn't even on my list, despite my having been well aware of it).

They say to buy the watch, not the deal, but you can't really know the watch unless you have it . . . so here's hoping that, in the end, I just bought both the deal and the watch!

Thank you, thecapper, for posting the discount!


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

thecapper said:


> Todd Snyder is having its summer sale. 30% off with code Y9ME9FMM. Includes some or all of the Todd Snyder Timex watches.


Is it dead?


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

yellowbear said:


> Is it dead?
> 
> View attachment 13351081


I'm seeing that, too, now. Maybe it was a single-use code?


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

BostonCharlie said:


> I'm seeing that, too, now. Maybe it was a single-use code?


Definitely wasn't a single use. I think they just realized they f'ed up.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

justin86 said:


> BostonCharlie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm seeing that, too, now. Maybe it was a single-use code?
> ...


The code *todd10 *still works, but 10% is no 30% off.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

justin86 said:


> Definitely wasn't a single use. I think they just realized they f'ed up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


+1 for the impulse buy strategy, here. I was having the exact thoughts as ohhenry1 -- just slower ;-)

UPDATE: I signed up for their newsletter and they sent me a one-off 15% off code -- a little closer than todd10.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Tsarli said:


> I said I'd report back on the $83 Spinnaker Marina when it arrived so anyway, here it is. 2-day shipping from Hong Kong to California. Man that was quick!
> 
> View attachment 13350997
> 
> ...


Could you drop a lume shot here when you get a chance?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Mass drop has the Revue Thommen Airspeed Chronograph for $599 (MSRP $3550)
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/revue-thommen-airspeed-chrono-automatic-watch









Amazon $775
Ebay $570 (if you want it cheaper & sooner):
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Revue-Thom...177959&hash=item4b248e5874:g:hVYAAOSw49lZtvKn


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

H70455133 - Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic Watch 38mm - *$350.26* from Jomashop via Rakuten.com with code *SAVE15*(ends tonight)

Also get $14 cashback through Ebates.com and earn $3.50 in Rakuten points toward your next purchase

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/HML-H70455133/?sku=HML-H70455133


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

yellowbear said:


> Yes that's excluding shipping.
> 
> "Total item amount : 80,000JPY
> Overseas sales commission(8%):6,400JPY
> ...


So you get "20%" off but before adding 10% to the final price ??
And then wait for 3 months to cash out the net 10% in CB.....And God forbid something is wrong with the watch you received, I can only imagine how your google translator will fix that :-d


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Yeah, what I'm going to buy from GR is the " *Junk *ball watch engineer master DM1020A self-winding watch ", no kidding, it is labeled as JUNK ....

And if you wonder why, google tells you in plain English what's going on with the watch :

"_it is in condition not to be able to perform laying upon at the time that I pull a *dragon-head gargoyle*" and "Windshields include pickpocket wounds here and there." and "I rub the breath, and the whole includes a wound, but use does not have any problem." 
_
.......

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/closer01/item/385119/


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

thechin said:


> Yeah, what I'm going to buy from GR is the " *Junk *ball watch engineer master DM1020A self-winding watch ", no kidding, it is labeled as JUNK ....
> 
> And if you wonder why, google tells you in plain English what's going on with the watch :
> 
> ...


FYI, In Japan the term "Junk Goods" is a catch all term that is used for selling second hand goods that are defective, or broken. These are sold at large discounts and are sold as is, with no return privileges and no warranty


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

thechin said:


> Yeah, what I'm going to buy from GR is the " *Junk *ball watch engineer master DM1020A self-winding watch ", no kidding, it is labeled as JUNK ....
> 
> And if you wonder why, google tells you in plain English what's going on with the watch :
> 
> ...


FYI, In Japan the term "Junk Goods" is a catch all term that is used for selling second hand goods that are defective, or broken. These are sold at large discounts and are sold as is, with no return privileges and no warranty


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

thechin said:


> So you get "20%" off but before adding 10% to the final price ??
> And then wait for 3 months to cash out the net 10% in CB.....And God forbid something is wrong with the watch you received, I can only imagine how your google translator will fix that :-d


I wasn't going to save much in the end so I canceled my order. Ebates is still showing the CB in my account though...


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

uvalaw2005 said:


> It's the same company as 1more, which I think you said you had previous success with. See, e.g.,: https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/onemore/item/szsc004/


I tried adding an item from them to my cart and it said it doesn't ship to Canada, so I'm not sure it is the same company. Really frustrating because Japan EMS should in theory ship here.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> I tried adding an item from them to my cart and it said it doesn't ship to Canada, so I'm not sure it is the same company. Really frustrating because Japan EMS should in theory ship here.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


It's the same company. All of their emails are signed "Rakuten Ichiba, 3s/G-SUPPLY/1more/theArticle" Perhaps they've change some settings, since people are getting the same warning for shipping to the United States even though we successfully placed orders just two days ago.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

uvalaw2005 said:


> It's the same company. All of their emails are signed "Rakuten Ichiba, 3s/G-SUPPLY/1more/theArticle" Perhaps they've change some settings, since people are getting the same warning for shipping to the United States even though we successfully placed orders just two days ago.


I just placed the order anyways. In the notes I begged them to ship here lol. If it gets cancelled too I'll probably be done using Rakuten for a while though.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Tokeiski said:


> FYI, In Japan the term "Junk Goods" is a catch all term that is used for selling second hand goods that are defective, or broken. These are sold at large discounts and are sold as is, with no return privileges and no warranty


What does this mean in terms of watches, definitely not properly working, or possibly limited to blemishes from use, wear and tear unless not working is specified?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

yellowbear said:


> I wasn't going to save much in the end so I canceled my order. Ebates is still showing the CB in my account though...


It lags for a few days, but the cashback will disappear for cancelled orders. That's part of why there's a long delay before you can cash out.


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

Too bad that 30 percent off code went away, I was just about to pull the trigger on this one.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ I'm a fan of Ball watches. But man, some of them are a mess - and that's one of them. I'm sure the watch is plenty nice, but the design is junk.


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

PetWatch said:


> What does this mean in terms of watches, definitely not properly working, or possibly limited to blemishes from use, wear and tear unless not working is specified?


In terms of watches, "Junk Goods" can mean absolutely anything. Most used shops will use a ranking system of some type (ABCD;12345) for cosmetics, for something to fall under "Junk Goods" it most likely has some type of mechanical defect, any cosmetic only defect would be accounted for by the condition ranking. It could be something minor (like the date changing over a bit early/late) to something major (the watch full on does not work). Unless you have the chance to ask specifically what is wrong, and actually see/try it in hand, I would not buy anything labelled "Junk Goods". This goes for watches, or any other type of goods.

Regards


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Tokeiski said:


> In terms of watches, "Junk Goods" can mean absolutely anything. Most used shops will use a ranking system of some type (ABCD;12345) for cosmetics, for something to fall under "Junk Goods" it most likely has some type of mechanical defect, any cosmetic only defect would be accounted for by the condition ranking. It could be something minor (like the date changing over a bit early/late) to something major (the watch full on does not work). Unless you have the chance to ask specifically what is wrong, and actually see/try it in hand, I would not buy anything labelled "Junk Goods". This goes for watches, or any other type of goods.
> 
> Regards


That's really helpful. I have been looking on Japan Yahoo auctions and find the junk note on quite a few, have also noticed the letter/number rating system without fully understanding it. You probably just saved me some money. 
Thank you.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

That's why you only do it on items that are either cheap enough that you'd be willing to write it off or sell it elsewhere if there was a need for you to return it

Or

Expensive enough that the savings is substantial and worth dealing with the hassle

The middle ground is not that appealing to take the risk on in my opinion. I'd rather buy a slightly pre-owned version off of the sales forms here. For the most part at least then I would have PayPal Protections in the event of a problem.

In spite of all that I have bought plenty of stuff from overseas that didn't meet my criteria stated above. I'm sure I would have moaned loudly about it if I was stuck with a $500 lemon.

As with all things your mileage may vary and past performance is not indicative of future results



thechin said:


> So you get "20%" off but before adding 10% to the final price ??
> And then wait for 3 months to cash out the net 10% in CB.....And God forbid something is wrong with the watch you received, I can only imagine how your google translator will fix that :-d


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

PetWatch said:


> That's really helpful. I have been looking on Japan Yahoo auctions and find the junk note on quite a few, have also noticed the letter/number rating system without fully understanding it. You probably just saved me some money.
> Thank you.


No problem at all. Over the years I have seen hundreds of used goods labelled "Junk Goods", it is amazing what a catch all phrase like that can include. Most shops in Japan will not do anything to used goods they receive. They simply inspect them, note the condition and any defects, and then put them up for sale. Just as a quick example: You can have two similar watches both labelled "Junk Goods". They can both be listed at the same discounted price. The first piece simply has a broken bracelet clasp, but otherwise runs, functions, and looks perfect, but the clasp is considered mechanical, not part of the condition, so it will be labelled as "Junk Goods". The second piece looks brand new, but does not run, and makes all kinds of nasty sounds when the rotor turns. Obviously the first piece is a steal at the "Junk Goods" price, and the second piece is way overpriced at the "Junk Goods" price. Unless you can personally inspect and verify exactly what is wrong, I would steer clear. Even I will not buy anything labelled "Junk Goods" from Yahoo Auction, it is just too risky. Hope this helps.

Regards.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

john_s said:


> Too bad that 30 percent off code went away, I was just about to pull the trigger on this one.
> 
> ...


(Image from here, since quoted attachment isn't showing









Maybe this instead: quartz, aluminum case, indiglo illumination, 40mm x 9mm, 30m WR, acrylic domed crystal, *$79* from timex-com. *15% discount with newsletter sign-up*.

Four colorways available, including white dial.

https://www.timex.com/mk1-aluminum-40mm-fabric-watch/TW2R37400VQ.html


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> (Image from here, since quoted attachment isn't showing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boston Charlie, you sir are an enabler of gargantuan proportions.


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

JCPenny in-store clearance sale Plus Sales Discount on the Seiko Padi Turtle SRPA21 on bracelet. My cost after discounts, $178.08 You cannot find these preowned for less than $200. get one new while they last....


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

thecapper said:


> Todd Snyder is having its summer sale. 30% off with code Y9ME9FMM. Includes some or all of the Todd Snyder Timex watches.


Not on Marlins......


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Micro said:


> JCPenny in-store clearance sale Plus Sales Discount on the Seiko Padi Turtle SRPA21 on bracelet. My cost after discounts, $178.08 You cannot find these preowned for less than $200. get one new while they last....


Congratulations! That is a fantastic deal.
I got mien for $226 and I thought that was a crazy deal...do they have anything else interesting?
We have a PADI & a Turtle thread - make sure to post picks when yours comes in 
Welcome to the club


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> (Image from here, since quoted attachment isn't showing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knock another 9% OFF using befrugal.com.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Scratch that.


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Micro said:


> JCPenny in-store clearance sale Plus Sales Discount on the Seiko Padi Turtle SRPA21 on bracelet. My cost after discounts, $178.08 You cannot find these preowned for less than $200. get one new while they last....


This made me go check my local jcpenney 🤣🤣, nothing 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Micro said:


> JCPenny in-store clearance sale Plus Sales Discount on the Seiko Padi Turtle SRPA21 on bracelet. My cost after discounts, $178.08 You cannot find these preowned for less than $200. get one new while they last....


Nice, I will take any turtle for $180 lol.
Must go to the mall tmrw


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

john_s said:


> Too bad that 30 percent off code went away, I was just about to pull the trigger on this one.
> 
> View attachment 13351385


Saw this in person at the Todd Snyder store in NYC. Def worth it with the 30%

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thecapper (May 1, 2018)

Re the Todd Snyder discount, I received the offer in an email that said the discount comes from their magazine. The email didn’t say the discount was a one-off, so I’m surprised it only worked for one of you. 

I think the magazine is online and print, so you might want to locate it and see if there’s a different code. I hope it works and I’m happy at least one benefited. 

I owned a TS Timex. It’s a gorgeous well made watch. At 40mm it’s too small for me,so I gave it to a cousin who loves it.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Nordstrom Rack is having a sale including lots of tissot, bulova and some citizen. Not sure quite HOW good a deal they are, but I figured worth posting.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> (Image from here, since quoted attachment isn't showing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beware, these wear quite small, in a military way


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Seiko Men's SKX007K2 Diver's Automatic Watch -* $163.64*

Not a screaming deal but a bit cheaper than normal for the bracelet version on Amazon from a 3rd party seller

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SKX007K2-Divers-Automatic-Watch/dp/B000B5OD4I/ref=sr_1_2?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1533092633&sr=1-2&nodeID=6358539011&psd=1&keywords=skx007


----------



## Wahlaoeh (Sep 8, 2013)

Re the global rakuten orders, I've also had an email cancelling my order even though their shipping guidelines list my country as a permissible shipping country.

A sudden change of heart with the influx of orders? 

It's ok for me as I've found another seller and another watch  

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Seems like Rakuten Global is getting worse than Ebates to deal with. Sometimes you have to be willing to really work those deals.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

yinzburgher said:


> Seiko Men's SKX007K2 Diver's Automatic Watch -* $163.64*
> 
> Not a screaming deal but a bit cheaper than normal for the bracelet version on Amazon from a 3rd party seller
> 
> ...


I hope the dials aren't that mis-aligned. Look at the 6 o'clock mark compared to the chapter ring. It is definitely off to the left.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> Seiko Men's SKX007K2 Diver's Automatic Watch -* $163.64*
> 
> Not a screaming deal but a bit cheaper than normal for the bracelet version on Amazon from a 3rd party seller
> 
> ...


Well that didn't last long. Back up over $200.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

t minus said:


> I hope the dials aren't that mis-aligned. Look at the 6 o'clock mark compared to the chapter ring. It is definitely off to the left.


Proof of authenticity ?? b-)​


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

thechin said:


> Yeah, what I'm going to buy from GR is the " *Junk *ball watch engineer master DM1020A self-winding watch ", no kidding, it is labeled as JUNK ....
> 
> And if you wonder why, google tells you in plain English what's going on with the watch :
> 
> ...


I have purchased 4 watches from this seller. Once you figure out all the idiosyncrasies in the translation through inference(dragon head gargoyle=crown, pickpocket wound=minor scratch, windshield=crystal, breath=band), he has some nice watches. He is a watchmaker and usually and does repairs/servicing himself before selling if possible, if not, ---> junk product. The descriptions are pretty spot on. He sells on ebay as well, but the prices are cheaper on RG even without the 20%.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

*NOT A DEAL*​*Seiko Men's SNKK31 Automatic Stainless Steel Watch US $100.82 Buy It Now
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens-SNKK31-Automatic-Stainless-Steel-Watch/163135155546?hash=item25fb9ced5a%3Ag%3AFEIAAOSwZKRbPi5X%3Asc%3AShippingMethodStandard%2163124%21US%21-1&_sop=15&_sacat=0&_nkw=Seiko+SKX007K2+Wrist+Watch&_from=R40&rt=nc

Read the ad, how many things in the listing Scream GO AWAY to you?*


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

Slant said:


> So about a month ago, I posted this deal for a Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer ON BRACELET H76455133 for $389 USD, and at the time, this price was the all time low based on my research.
> 
> There's now a new Ashford coupon for this one at *$325 USD* free shipping in the U.S.!!! Coupon code AFFKHAKI325 expires 2018-07-25. In my opinion this one is a no brainer buy-now-think-later type of deal. $325 for an ETA based automatic movement and not from a microbrand!
> 
> ...


I'm thinking later, still a great deal. Thanks for the post.

Mine arrived yesterday. It's even better in the flesh.


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> *NOT A DEAL*​*Seiko Men's SNKK31 Automatic Stainless Steel Watch US $100.82 Buy It Now
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens-SNKK31-Automatic-Stainless-Steel-Watch/163135155546?hash=item25fb9ced5a%3Ag%3AFEIAAOSwZKRbPi5X%3Asc%3AShippingMethodStandard%2163124%21US%21-1&_sop=15&_sacat=0&_nkw=Seiko+SKX007K2+Wrist+Watch&_from=R40&rt=nc
> 
> Read the ad, how many things in the listing Scream GO AWAY to you?*


*
Judging by the first two pictures it can transform into another watch.

There's also the UPC and MPN error*


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

Gonkl said:


> I'm thinking later, still a great deal. Thanks for the post.
> 
> Mine arrived yesterday. It's even better in the flesh.


I got one too.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Rakuten Global cashback is back down to 4%. Who won the contest?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Rakuten Global cashback is back down to 4%. Who won the contest?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As of right now I got $75 Cashback on a $150 purchase LOL. Now I wait and see if my order gets cancelled again and Ebates takes back the money from my first cancelled order...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Another Orient today from Massdrop









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

MrMajestyk said:


> Another Orient today from Massdrop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Recommend this one, a nice tan leather strap brings out the dial colour. Cracking value for the price.


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

BudLynn said:


> The coupon for 12% off is "Invictaclub". I went ahead and ordered the blue dial. I could find absolutely nothing for reviews / real world photos of this watch, but on Invicta website the dial seems to have some depth and texture to it. Lets hope this one is a keeper! Also thanks to Taike for pushing me over the edge on the size issue!


Follow Up of a deal, I received my Invicta bronze yesterday, and I am pleasantly surprised by it. Here are some quick "real world" pics I snapped. The dial does indeed have a nice texture and quite a bit of depth to it. A few things to note, the crown IS screw down, and the watch measures 44mm without crown, 52mm lug to lug and around 15.4mm thick. The lug width is also listed wrong at 24mm even on Invicta's own website, it is 22mm. Also the strap is crap as expected. All in all I say this is an absolute steal at the $114.39 I paid, and as long as people can get past the logo on the dial at 12:00 I feel like its a great entry to bronze divers. Now lets see what kind of patina I can wear into this thing.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Rakuten Global cashback is back down to 4%. Who won the contest?


Code SAVE is still showing as expiring today, if that's what you mean. In that case, I won. :-!

My major order was canceled twice though. In that case, I LOST bigly. <|

Still no idea if the blue enamel Seiko order is going though or not. I got an email that included the shipping total. I confirmed with them (twice) that the total was ok and to process the order. Nothing yet.

What I should have done was order one of those Grand Seiko titanium Spring Drives. I didn't see them until I had already placed my other orders. Maybe next time.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

It's August!? Amazing how time flies when you're compiling stats and hunting deals. :-d The slump of the last couple of installments may have ended as the number of deals in July is *205*, an increase of *50* over June's total. The number of brands increased to *49* an additional *6* over last month.

*Seiko* continues to be the brand leader. *36* posted Seiko deals this month, up from last months total of *32*. The total cost of posted deals (the price you would pay if you bought one of each deal) took a *huge* jump this month to *$63,861.60* an incredible increase of *$15,888.23* over June! The retail value saw a similar increase, *$198,791.36*, a jump of *$56,173.76* over June.

As summer winds down in to fall will this upward trend continue? We'll see!

As usual, I will not be listing a "largest" and "smallest" deal for each. Instead, if anyone wants to know the statistic for a particular brand, *say so and I'll be glad to share it*.

Before we get to the statistics, *let's remember a few things*:*I based these calculations on new and refurbished watches only.*

*I don't include used watches or accessories.*
*I only included deals with links.*
*Prices include any applicable coupons/rebates that were available at the time, and listed in the post.*
*The retail price used was either the retail price listed on the selling website, or found on the manufacturer's site.*
*Currency, if not in USD was converted to USD using Google's currency exchange calculator on the date the deal was posted.*
*"Largest" and "Smallest" deal is based solely on the percentage savings from listed retail. I do not make subjective determinations on the brands perceived value. That is up to you, the reader.*

*July's Stats:
*

*Number of Deals:* 205 (+50)
*Number of Brands:* 49 (+6)
*Brand With Most Deals: *Seiko - 36
*Total of Deal Price:* $63,861.60 (+$15,888.23)
*Total of Retail Price:* $198,791.36 (+$56,173.76)
*Difference:* $134,929.76
*Average Savings:* 67.88%
*Most deals posted by:* BostonCharlie, 83.
*Retailer with most deals: *eBay, 47
*Largest Deal:* Invicta Russian Diver 1088. $73.42/$1,995 (96.32%) posted by Kirk B. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004V96NVQ
*Largest Deal Runner Up:* Bulova Accutron II 97B128. $31.95/$499 (93.60%) posted by pb6910. https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova-womens-accutron-ii-97b128-white-leather-quartz-watch-1681921043 
*Smallest Deal:* Seiko Prospex SRPB11. $575/$575 (0.00%) posted by flypanam. https://www.timeaftertimewatches.com/Seiko-Watches/Prospex/SRPB11/36200700/EN 
*Smallest Deal Runner Up:* Ancon Sea Shadow III Magnum SEA310. $558.30/$639.89 (12.75%). Posted by BostonCharlie. https://www.seriouswatches.com/products/ancon-sea-shadow-iii-magnum-sea310 



ManOnTime said:


> June's Stats:
> 
> 
> *Number of Deals:* 155 (-39)
> ...




*Stats for all months can be found at this link!*


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Code SAVE is still showing as expiring today, if that's what you mean. In that case, I won. :-!
> 
> My major order was canceled twice though. In that case, I LOST bigly. <|
> 
> ...


I meant those betting on the cashback ending today (or last night).

Sorry to hear about the canceled orders! Mine shipped so I'm hoping it's what I actually ordered!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> It's August!? Amazing how time flies when you're compiling stats and hunting deals. :-d The slump of the last couple of installments may have ended as the number of deals in July is *205*, an increase of *50* over June's total. The number of brands increased to *49* an additional *6* over last month.
> 
> *Seiko* continues to be the brand leader. *36* posted Seiko deals this month, up from last months total of *32*. The total cost of posted deals (the price you would pay if you bought one of each deal) took a *huge* jump this month to *$63,861.60* an incredible increase of *$15,888.23* over June! The retail value saw a similar increase, *$198,791.36*, a jump of *$56,173.76* over June.
> 
> ...


I'd argue that the largest deal was the Omegas for 100% off at creation watches lol 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I meant those betting on the cashback ending today (or last night).
> 
> Sorry to hear about the canceled orders! Mine shipped so I'm hoping it's what I actually ordered!


My previous orders have worked out well. Can't win them all.

"You can't keep crying over every mistake, you just keep on trying 'til you run out of cake."


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Watchgooroo has the Glycine Airman GMT (quartz) for $215.00

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...Choice-of-Color/332717113159?var=541848049759


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> It's August!? Amazing how time flies when you're compiling stats and hunting deals. :-d The slump of the last couple of installments may have ended as the number of deals in July is *205*, an increase of *50* over June's total. The number of brands increased to *49* an additional *6* over last month.




Thank you so much ManOnTime. 
I look forward to these stats every month.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

I have $585 cashback pending and finalized the order this morning with a vendor. It's always a crap shoot with this process but I've had success before so it is worth the headache. I was able to buy an Oris 65 last time around with box/papers for just under $800 which seemed like a great deal and the watch is in great condition. I screwed up and used a card with transaction fees which kept it from being an even better deal but learned from that mistake. I'm going to flip the Oris to fund this purchase but overall it was a successful enough transaction last time around to make me want to do it again this time.



RyanD said:


> My previous orders have worked out well. Can't win them all.
> 
> "You can't keep crying over every mistake, you just keep on trying 'til you run out of cake."


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Didn't really like anything during the Rakuten CB promo and I'm glad I didn't buy anything.

Because..... Topper Jewelers is having a sale on some Prospex models and I was able to pick up this bad boy yesterday from Rob. ⬇


















You can check out their offerings (30% off MSRP on these models) at https://shop.topperjewelers.com/collections/prospex-sale

Highly recommend giving them a call because my understanding yesterday was that they only got a few of each model being offered in the sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> Thank you so much ManOnTime.
> I look forward to these stats every month.


Thank you.


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

Gonkl said:


> Recommend this one, a nice tan leather strap brings out the dial colour. Cracking value for the price.


I'm in on this one. Will be my dress watch until I get that Max Bill I've been eyeing, at 8x the price.

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

BudLynn said:


> Follow Up of a deal, I received my Invicta bronze yesterday, and I am pleasantly surprised by it. Here are some quick "real world" pics I snapped. The dial does indeed have a nice texture and quite a bit of depth to it. A few things to note, the crown IS screw down, and the watch measures 44mm without crown, 52mm lug to lug and around 15.4mm thick. The lug width is also listed wrong at 24mm even on Invicta's own website, it is 22mm. Also the strap is crap as expected. All in all I say this is an absolute steal at the $114.39 I paid, and as long as people can get past the logo on the dial at 12:00 I feel like its a great entry to bronze divers. Now lets see what kind of patina I can wear into this thing.
> View attachment 13353027


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

parsig9 said:


> Looks nice. Wonder if Yobokies Turtle dials fit this? Hmmm???


That's an interesting idea. Someone else figure it out and then tell me where to send my watch to have it modded!


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

ManOnTime said:


> Largest Deal: Invicta Russian Diver 1088. $73.42/$1,995 (96.32%) posted by Kirk B. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004V96NVQ
> 
> * Largest Deal Runner Up: Bulova Accutron II 97B128. $31.95/$499 (93.60%) posted by pb6910. https://www.areatrend.com/us/b...eather-quartz-watch-1681921043


So what you're saying is... I won!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

pb9610 said:


> So what you're saying is... I won!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


In the spirit of impartiality you can say that, but I won't.


----------



## networkned (May 15, 2018)

Amazon has this Seiko Prospex on sale for $193.77. Seems like a good deal.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Rectangular Daniel Jeanrichard new for $347 on eBay, only 2 of them. Case back looks to have Gerard Perregaux inscribed on it. I believe it has an ETA 2824 in it. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Daniel-Jea...l1313.TR3.TRC1.A0.H0.Xdaniel+jeanrichard.TRS0


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

P415B said:


> Didn't really like anything during the Rakuten CB promo and I'm glad I didn't buy anything.
> 
> Because..... Topper Jewelers is having a sale on some Prospex models and I was able to pick up this bad boy yesterday from Rob. ⬇
> 
> ...


$840 (new from a reputable dealer with a warranty) is a great price for the Transocean.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Rectangular Daniel Jeanrichard new for $347 on eBay, only 2 of them. Case back looks to have Gerard Perregaux inscribed on it. I believe it has an ETA 2824 in it.
> 
> Good price. It's made for the Lancia car company if that wasn't obvious.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Ok it's down 15% now so I got one. What am I doing? 
Big bronze diver with sapphire crystal and Seiko NH for $110
I am not an Invicta fan but this seems nice. Thanks to the BudLynn!


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Certified Watch Store, on eBay, is having a sale on the Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT "Ice Legacy" on bracelet. $539 OBO with free shipping. (I seem to recall that Certified's "best offers" are always very close to their asking price, but I could be wrong.)
These have been $6-$700, with an MSRP of $2500. 
I picked one up from another seller, on a strap, for $50 more two weeks ago when eBay was having a sale, and I thought I was getting one huge bargain. I could be wrong, but I don't remember any time the bracelet version of one of these Alpiner 4 GMTs has been cheaper. (Here's a link to an amazon post of the silver dialed GMT on bracelet for $590. The Ice Legacy version is still $800.)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Alp...rentrq:f748197c1640ad483710a0ddffec6cea|iid:1


----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

parsig9 said:


> Ok it's down 15% now so I got one. What am I doing?
> Big bronze diver with sapphire crystal and Seiko NH for $110
> I am not an Invicta fan but this seems nice. Thanks to the BudLynn!


Where did you find this watch for $110?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

parsig9 said:


> Ok it's down 15% now so I got one. What am I doing?
> Big bronze diver with sapphire crystal and Seiko NH for $110
> I am not an Invicta fan but this seems nice. Thanks to the BudLynn!


Sapphire? Sounds like someone drank the Marketing Department's "Flame Fusion" Kool Aid!


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

I couldn't find the blue one anywhere for $110 either. I see them for $129 or so through Jomashop - still a good deal. I ended up ordering the orange dial from Invicta Stores. They have it down now to $149.99 plus 35% off with code WEEKDAY35, so it came to only $103.34 with tax - this is a lower price than the previous deal. Orange probably wasn't selling well, but slap a black rubber dive strap on it and I think this will be looking great and toned down a bit. Can't beat that for a bronze beater!

Thanks BudLynn for the pics you posted on the blue one and for confirming the dimensions - I originally passed on the deal because I thought it took a 24 mm strap, but have plenty of 22's that I can use on this one. Will most likely get the blue or green one once I check out the orange firsthand. Link to Invicta Stores orange one is below, if you're interested:

https://invictastores.com/invicta-p...-45mm-tin-bronze-case-orange-dial-model-25646


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


> Certified Watch Store, on eBay, is having a sale on the Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT "Ice Legacy" on bracelet. $539 OBO with free shipping. (I seem to recall that Certified's "best offers" are always very close to their asking price, but I could be wrong.)
> These have been $6-$700, with an MSRP of $2500.
> I picked one up from another seller, on a strap, for $50 more two weeks ago when eBay was having a sale, and I thought I was getting one huge bargain. I could be wrong, but I don't remember any time the bracelet version of one of these Alpiner 4 GMTs has been cheaper. (Here's a link to an amazon post of the silver dialed GMT on bracelet for $590. The Ice Legacy version is still $800.)
> 
> ...


Yeah, great watch at super price but this OBO is just a nasty tease, I just offered 530 and got rejected, so unless you care for "saving" 50 cents or something, don't bother trying them ....


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


> Certified Watch Store, on eBay, is having a sale on the Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT "Ice Legacy" on bracelet. $539 OBO with free shipping. (I seem to recall that Certified's "best offers" are always very close to their asking price, but I could be wrong.)
> These have been $6-$700, with an MSRP of $2500.
> I picked one up from another seller, on a strap, for $50 more two weeks ago when eBay was having a sale, and I thought I was getting one huge bargain. I could be wrong, but I don't remember any time the bracelet version of one of these Alpiner 4 GMTs has been cheaper. (Here's a link to an amazon post of the silver dialed GMT on bracelet for $590. The Ice Legacy version is still $800.)
> 
> ...


Yeah, great watch at super price but this OBO is just a nasty tease, I just offered 530 and got rejected, so unless you care for "saving" 50 cents or something, don't bother trying them ....


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Didn't spend hours price comparing, but dang this thing is cool. Chronometer, grade 5 titanium monobloc case, tritium dial and lumed bezel

DeepQUEST Black Dial Automatic Men's Titanium Watch
https://www.jomashop.com/ball-watch-dm3000a-scj-bk.html

EXTRA $500 OFF W/ CODE "EXBL500" - TOTAL: $1495

retail:$4,299.00

Here's an old post with some more pictures:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f239/ball-deep-quest-3000m-titanium-fun-lol-1062144.html








Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Jomashop certainly has some Balls.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

kostasd said:


> I couldn't find the blue one anywhere for $110 either. I see them for $129 or so through Jomashop - still a good deal. I ended up ordering the orange dial from Invicta Stores. They have it down now to $149.99 plus 35% off with code WEEKDAY35, so it came to only $103.34 with tax - this is a lower price than the previous deal. Orange probably wasn't selling well, but slap a black rubber dive strap on it and I think this will be looking great and toned down a bit. Can't beat that for a bronze beater!
> 
> Thanks BudLynn for the pics you posted on the blue one and for confirming the dimensions - I originally passed on the deal because I thought it took a 24 mm strap, but have plenty of 22's that I can use on this one. Will most likely get the blue or green one once I check out the orange firsthand. Link to Invicta Stores orange one is below, if you're interested:
> 
> https://invictastores.com/invicta-p...-45mm-tin-bronze-case-orange-dial-model-25646


https://www.discountwatchstore.com/invicta-men-s-25643-pro-diver-automatic-3-hand-blue-dial-watch

same link is a few pages back where the OP first mentioned it. Coupon is on site homepage.

Seems they might be gone now.

I found it hours ago by searching Invicta and the model number too.

Black one here https://www.discountwatchstore.com/invicta-men-s-25642-pro-diver-automatic-3-hand-black-dial-watch

Site is a bit hard to navigate


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

thechin said:


> Yeah, what I'm going to buy from GR is the " *Junk *ball watch engineer master DM1020A self-winding watch ", no kidding, it is labeled as JUNK ....
> 
> And if you wonder why, google tells you in plain English what's going on with the watch :
> 
> ...


ROFL! I love these posts.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Rakuten Global cashback is back down to 4%. Who won the contest?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got $201 back on a Seiko SARX057 from Chino.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Sapphire? Sounds like someone drank the Marketing Department's "Flame Fusion" Kool Aid!


Gulp gulp....Yummy!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Not a deal, but hard to find. G-Shock full metal silver GMWB5000D-1, *$500* from the (revamped) Shop Casio site. Was able to add to cart:

https://www.casio.com/products/watches/g-shock/gmwb5000d-1










No gold or black full metal, of course. No "buy" buttons for the red out series, either. Although Evine still has the square and the circle red out at msrp + S/H - 15% newsletter signup bonus.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> As of right now I got $75 Cashback on a $150 purchase LOL. Now I wait and see if my order gets cancelled again and Ebates takes back the money from my first cancelled order...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


And hope they don't take it from the second, not canceled order too. (joking, sort of)


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Alpina Alpiner Grey Dial Leather Strap Men's Watch AL750VG4E6 automatic chronograph, 41mm x 14mm, sapphire crystal, 50m WR and Alpina Calibre AL-750 movement per Jomashop ($995). New with tags, *$573*. Next eBay price: $886. List: $2,695.

The AL-750 movement "is a re-titled and re-rotored Valjoux 7750" per this WornAndWound article. (The article itself appears to be reviewing this same watch, but examining the case back in his photos reveals a different model number.)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Alpiner-Grey-Dial-Leather-Strap-Mens-Watch-AL750VG4E6/263380497478










A few other colorways:

Black dial on bracelet, $603:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Alp...less-Steel-Mens-Watch-AL750B4E6B/253332664036

Reverse panda (sorta), $577:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Alpiner-Silver-Dial-Leather-Strap-Mens-Watch-AL750SG4E6/252987983994

White dial, $573:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Alpiner-Silver-Dial-Leather-Strap-Mens-Watch-AL750S4E6/253427658165

Blue dial on bracelet, $606:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Alpiner-Blue-Dial-Stainless-Steel-Mens-Watch-AL750N4E6B/253333083023


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> It's August!? Amazing how time flies when you're compiling stats and hunting deals. :-d The slump of the last couple of installments may have ended as the number of deals in July is *205*, an increase of *50* over June's total. The number of brands increased to *49* an additional *6* over last month.
> 
> *Seiko* continues to be the brand leader. *36* posted Seiko deals this month, up from last months total of *32*. The total cost of posted deals (the price you would pay if you bought one of each deal) took a *huge* jump this month to *$63,861.60* an incredible increase of *$15,888.23* over June! The retail value saw a similar increase, *$198,791.36*, a jump of *$56,173.76* over June.
> 
> ...


Thank you I too look forward to your report.

A couple of things I noticed, I was surprised to find a Bulova as the Largest Deal runner up. They do go down in price after their release but not that much, explanation, that one is a labeled as a ladies watch. Hmm, another avenue to search for deals. Also, in regards to the Smallest Deal, the Seiko is not discounted, therefore not a deal, at least in terms of the "price" deals we search for.


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

parsig9 said:


> Black one here https://www.discountwatchstore.com/invicta-men-s-25642-pro-diver-automatic-3-hand-black-dial-watch
> 
> Site is a bit hard to navigate


Thanks! Green and blue dials out-of-stock; only black is available now at DiscountWatchStore.com. 15% off coupon is "FIFTEEN". And don't forget to start from your favorite cashback site (eg. 8% at TopCashback).

I got a black one, just to see what it's like...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Not a deal, but hard to find. G-Shock full metal silver GMWB5000D-1, *$500* from the (revamped) Shop Casio site. Was able to add to cart:
> 
> https://www.casio.com/products/watches/g-shock/gmwb5000d-1
> 
> ...


When is Not-A-Deal a deal? Since I have never seen the silver GMWB-5000d-1 for less than $500 MSRP and they have gotten scarce, I appreciate the heads up and consider this ^^^ a DEAL!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

PetWatch said:


> Thank you I too look forward to your report.
> 
> ... Also, in regards to the Smallest Deal, the Seiko is not discounted, therefore not a deal, at least in terms of the "price" deals we search for.


There _are_ worse deals, lol:

View attachment 13354591


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

*Invicta Men's 25642 Pro Diver Automatic 3 Hand Black Dial Watch* - *$101.65* after all rebates/coupons

Thanks everyone for the pics and the deal! Bunch of enablers on here! Darn the blue sold out!

$129.99 on sale
- $19.50 coupon code "fifteen"
- $8.84 link through befrugal for 8% CB
*NET $101.65*

https://www.discountwatchstore.com/invicta-men-s-25642-pro-diver-automatic-3-hand-black-dial-watch


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Grey Dial Leather Strap LTD Men's Watch AL710G4S6, *Limited Edition*, 44mm x 14mm, 100m WR, *$594*. List: $2,795.

According to Alpina's product page here, its movement is "In-House Automatic *Manufacture*". I only realized it after reading this other WnW review here -- the eBay listing does not mention it. (Although, for some reason, again the reviewer's model has a different model number than this one.)

UPDATE: now OOS

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Sta...-Strap-LTD-Mens-Watch-AL710G4S6-/253332663692


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Maybe a deal?

Since I keep reading about amazing finds at TJ Maxx (and curious why no one mentions Ross or Marshall's???), stopped by one close to the house.
Didn't see anything of interest, except figured someone might be interested in a Citizen Eco-Drive Chronograph Titanium that they had on display.

The model at the store is AT0940-50G with rose gold
Price $199








Couldn't find much about that model online, but for comparison kept seeing listings for the AT0940-50E.









And that led me to a probably deal.
Found a jeweler who has some used ones and depending on condition, they are running either $87 or $111.
Men's Citizen AT0940-50E Eco-Drive Titanium Black Dial Chronograph Watch

But never heard of the retailer, so no clue if they're on the up and up.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

parsig9 said:


> Ok it's down 15% now so I got one. What am I doing?
> Big bronze diver with sapphire crystal and Seiko NH for $110
> I am not an Invicta fan but this seems nice. Thanks to the BudLynn!


deleted

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Alpina Startimer Pilot Grey Dial Leather Strap LTD Men's Watch AL710G4S6, *Limited Edition*, 44mm x 14mm, 100m WR, *$594*. List: $2,795.
> 
> According to Alpina's product page here, its movement is "In-House Automatic *Manufacture*". I only realized it after reading this other WnW review here -- the eBay listing does not mention it. (Although, for some reason, again the reviewer's model has a different model number than this one.)
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Sta...-Strap-LTD-Mens-Watch-AL710G4S6-/253332663692


Yes , it is their in-house movement, also in this Alpina too, plus a few Frederiq Constant watches, I am also amazed how low this price is given all the attributes :


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock digital atomic solar goodness in a round case.

Standard LCD GW2310-1, $85 - 10% PUMPED10 discount = *$77* (not tested):
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens-GW2310-1-G-Shock-Solar-Atomic-Digital-Sports-Watch/312037853974










Blackout GW2310FB-1CR, $86 - 10% PUMPED10 discount = *$77* (tested):
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...k-Resistant-Multi-Function-Watch/362261155310


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

parsig9 said:


> https://www.discountwatchstore.com/invicta-men-s-25643-pro-diver-automatic-3-hand-blue-dial-watch
> 
> same link is a few pages back where the OP first mentioned it. Coupon is on site homepage.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the link to Discountwatchstore - just grabbed a black dial as well. $120 with tax - still a sweet deal and good looking BRONZE watch for the money!


----------



## image (Feb 20, 2006)

Robotaz said:


> I got $201 back on a Seiko SARX057 from Chino.


Great get! That glossy black dial is sexy. I was considering the white version (also from Chino), but still a little too much $ for me right now.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thechin said:


> Yes , it is their in-house movement, also in this Alpina too, plus a few Frederiq Constant watches, I am also amazed how low this price is given all the attributes :
> 
> View attachment 13354853


Great watch and love the mvt. Had the KM710 with that in-house caliber. Looked good too. That's a steal.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> Alpina Alpiner Grey Dial Leather Strap Men's Watch AL750VG4E6 automatic chronograph, 41mm x 14mm, sapphire crystal, 50m WR and Alpina Calibre AL-750 movement per Jomashop ($995). New with tags, *$573*. Next eBay price: $886. List: $2,695.
> 
> The AL-750 movement "is a re-titled and re-rotored Valjoux 7750" per this WornAndWound article. (The article itself appears to be reviewing this same watch, but examining the case back in his photos reveals a different model number.)
> 
> ...


Those are steal too. I paid much more than that for mine and on sale too


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

BostonCharlie, you have great taste in Alpina watches. I've been eyeing those two for some time, and just bought both thanks to you.

Id like to also suggest this one at a ridiculous price. I have the blue dial variation and love it. I really love this one, too. For the price, it's just stupidly awesome.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Thank you I too look forward to your report.


Thank you. It's always nice to see that effort is appreciated.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Looks like Alpina is the new darling of this thread following the steps of Glycine, Bulova, and Victorinox INOX.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Great watch and love the mvt. Had the KM710 with that in-house caliber. Looked good too. That's a steal.


Link to this one?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Akshayphal (Jul 3, 2018)

Robotaz said:


> BostonCharlie, you have great taste in Alpina watches. I've been eyeing those two for some time, and just bought both thanks to you.
> 
> Id like to also suggest this one at a ridiculous price. I have the blue dial variation and love it. I really love this one, too. For the price, it's just stupidly awesome.


Thats a ridiculous price for that watch! Esp. with the ~$900 retail! I have the exact same watch and can vouch for it being one of the best quality watches you can purchase at this price point!


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Not a deal, but hard to find. G-Shock full metal silver GMWB5000D-1, *$500* from the (revamped) Shop Casio site. Was able to add to cart:
> 
> https://www.casio.com/products/watches/g-shock/gmwb5000d-1
> 
> ...


Is that mean this model in regular production now?


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Is that mean this model in regular production now?


Pretty much. It was never a limited edition, it was just that "x" amount were produced at one time and the next production run is getting out now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> BostonCharlie, you have great taste in Alpina watches. I've been eyeing those two for some time, and just bought both thanks to you.
> 
> Id like to also suggest this one at a ridiculous price. I have the blue dial variation and love it. I really love this one, too. For the price, it's just stupidly awesome.


I am always REALLY close to pulling the trigger on this watch, but that date window just kills it for me. I LOVE the rest of the watch, but just can't get over that aspect. And I can get over white date Windows on black watches strangely enough.
Those other alpinas sure have me tempted again though. I have to buy more watches before I get married and the woman puts the axe to my frivolous spending.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Pneuma said:


> Looks like Alpina is the new darling of this thread following the steps of Glycine, Bulova, and Victorinox INOX.


Well, how can it not be ? Just look at this thing, could be bought for $537 on bracelet !


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

I will pull the trigger on that Alpiner GMT above but I'm also thinking of adding this one for _$150_ as a beach watch or something :









https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Sta...AL240BS4S6&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=m570.l1313


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

dupe


----------



## rodtp (May 18, 2014)

thechin said:


> Well, how can it not be ? Just look at this thing, could be bought for $537 on bracelet !
> 
> View attachment 13355135
> 
> ...


From where? I like it a lot ....

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

Oh snap! About $150USD now (I only checked ebay price though...)

Black Dial: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Sta...ile-Strap-Mens-Watch-AL240GN4S6-/253427655619

White Dial: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Sta...tile-Strap-Mens-Watch-AL240BS4S6/263508792534



Peace N Time said:


> Alpina Startimer - $199
> 
> Black dial, 42mm, Quartz, sapphire, and orange Arabic numeral hour markers.
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...rey-textile-strap-men-s-watch-al240gn4s6.html


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

I picked up the Startimer about three weeks ago for $199 (minus some ebay bucks, of course). I've gotten past the date winIdow and the only negative is the 'textile' strap. I had the blue dial on leather and it was comfortable right out of the box. This version really needs to be broken in, hard. But it is a lovely watch in all other respects and for under $250 a good bargain.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

P415B said:


> Pretty much. It was never a limited edition, it was just that "x" amount were produced at one time and the next production run is getting out now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, good bye to the crazy ..ay prices then...


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

If only they can be smaller...


thechin said:


> Well, how can it not be ? Just look at this thing, could be bought for $537 on bracelet !
> 
> View attachment 13355135
> 
> ...


----------



## Akshayphal (Jul 3, 2018)

guyinwatch said:


> I picked up the Startimer about three weeks ago for $199 (minus some ebay bucks, of course). I've gotten past the date winIdow and the only negative is the 'textile' strap. I had the blue dial on leather and it was comfortable right out of the box. This version really needs to be broken in, hard. But it is a lovely watch in all other respects and for under $250 a good bargain.


I changed the strap to an oiled leather one and it goes great with the watch IMO. I really dont see what the deal is with the date! Its a big date watch and it looks great for the size! Really not that noticable on the wrist.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

thechin said:


> I will pull the trigger on that Alpiner GMT above but I'm also thinking of adding this one for _$150_ as a beach watch or something :
> 
> View attachment 13355143
> 
> ...


The red hour markers are killing it for me sadly as I'm after a marine style


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

thechin said:


> Well, how can it not be ? Just look at this thing, could be bought for $537 on bracelet !
> 
> View attachment 13355135
> 
> ...


Yup. Decided to get the silver dial GMT on bracelet as well, same price. Yup, they are big, but not too big, IMHO. Hard to resist $2500 MSRP Swiss True GMT for under $600 from Amazon.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> Yup. Decided to get the silver dial GMT on bracelet as well, same price. Yup, they are big, but not too big, IMHO. Hard to resist $2500 MSRP Swiss True GMT for under $600 from Amazon.


What's your wrist size? Thinking of picking up one, but the size is deterring me at the moment.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

raheelc said:


> What's your wrist size? Thinking of picking up one, but the size is deterring me at the moment.


7.5 inch wrist. Fits well, quite comfortable for a big watch. Not too heavy and relatively thin.

Only con is no micro adjustment. It does have half-links.





As for the just arrived silver dial, Still have to size the bracelet before I photograph it.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> 7.5 inch wrist. Fits well, quite comfortable for a big watch. Not too heavy and relatively thin.
> 
> Only con is no micro adjustment.


My wrist is about 7 inches. Yeah the lack of micro adjustment is also worrying. I had another Alpina watch a while back, and from what i can tell that had the same bracelet, and I could never get the right fit on it. Was always too tight or too loose.

Edit: just realized I'll have to pay $50 in tax on this since certified watch store is in NY, as am I :-(

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)

I was reading the specks and at that price the black dial is a quartz and 45mm and the silver dial is an auto and 44mm. Am I seeing this right?



Perdendosi said:


> Certified Watch Store, on eBay, is having a sale on the Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT "Ice Legacy" on bracelet. $539 OBO with free shipping. (I seem to recall that Certified's "best offers" are always very close to their asking price, but I could be wrong.)
> These have been $6-$700, with an MSRP of $2500.
> I picked one up from another seller, on a strap, for $50 more two weeks ago when eBay was having a sale, and I thought I was getting one huge bargain. I could be wrong, but I don't remember any time the bracelet version of one of these Alpiner 4 GMTs has been cheaper. (Here's a link to an amazon post of the silver dialed GMT on bracelet for $590. The Ice Legacy version is still $800.)
> 
> ...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

eroc said:


> I was reading the specks and at that price the black dial is a quartz and 45mm and the silver dial is an auto and 44mm. Am I seeing this right?


Both silver dial and black dial GMT are autos, with an added module to make the 12 hour hand quickset.


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> Both silver dial and black dial GMT are autos, with an added module to make the 12 hour hand quickset.


Thats what I thought as well but here is the ebay description

Silver Dial

Alpina Alpiner Silver Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch AL550S5AQ6B. 44 mm silver stainless steel case with a silver dial, a scratch resistant sapphire crystal, and luminous silver tone hands and index hour markers. Minute markers around the rim. Date window at the 3 o'clock position. Antimagnetic. GMT. Hands: hours, minutes, and seconds. Case thickness of 14 mm. 21 mm silver stainless steel band with a deployment clasp. Automatic movement and water resistant up to 100 meters. Alpiner series.

Black Dial

Alpina Alpiner Black Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch AL550GRN5AQ6B. 45 mm silver stainless steel case with a black dial, a scratch resistant sapphire crystal, and luminous hands and index hour markers. Minute markers around the rim. Date window at the 3 o'clock position. Antishock. GMT. Hands: hours, minutes, and seconds. Case thickness of 14 mm. Screw down crown. 21 mm silver stainless steel band with a deployment clasp. Quartz movement and water resistant up to 100 meters. Alpiner series.

There is a black dial auto but its offered at $613


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)

OK sorry to beat this thing to death here is the offical info from Alpina
ALPINER 4 GMT BUSINESS HOURS (REF. AL-550GRN5AQ6)
HIGHLIGHTS
ALPINA AL-550 AUTOMATIC GMT/24H CALIBER
“JUMPING HOUR” LOCAL TIME SETTING
360° SOLAR COMPASS BEZEL
THE ALPINA “4” SPORTS WATCH FEATURES:
1) ANTIMAGNETIC
2) ANTISHOCK
3) WATER-RESISTANT
4) STAINLESS
BUSINESS HOURS INDICATION ON DIAL RING

I'm considering buying one I just wanted to make sure what I was getting and the description saying Quarts confused me.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

eroc said:


> I was reading the specks and at that price the black dial is a quartz and 45mm and the silver dial is an auto and 44mm. Am I seeing this right?





yankeexpress said:


> Both silver dial and black dial GMT are autos, with an added module to make the 12 hour hand quickset.


It's a listing error. Yankee is right.

I bought the "ice legacy" version from another seller a couple of weeks ago, on a strap, for about the same price net of eBay bucks. I was nervous about it being too big. I have a 7" fairly flat wrist and my preferred watch size is 39-43mm with 46-49mm lug to lug measurements. 
The watch is certainly large, but it's not unwearable. I think the black dial, black bezel, contrasting chapter ring, and strap all help. 
It's also thick (~14mm) but the larger proportions of the watch balance it out. No dress watch, but it is a fun adventure/travel watch.

I plan to write a little review soon. The upshot will be: it's a ridiculous amalgam of a watch ("Business time" with a compass bezel? Preserving ice while encouraging international travel? Very large size and thick but meant for globetrotting?) but one that I am attracted to in part because of, not just in spite of, the quirks.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

As much as I loved the Glycine deals, I have to say that Alpina deals right now equate to more value. 

The case work and crystal quality are simply better than Glycine. The styling is hit or miss for me though. Some I love. Some I don't care for.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

This thread keeps double posting me.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Seiko day at Massdrop

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Blue one is showing more available.
https://www.discountwatchstore.com/...iver-automatic-3-hand-blue-dial-watch?ref=sas


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Edit: just realized I'll have to pay $50 in tax on this since certified watch store is in NY, as am I :-(
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Heads up to all Jersey residents as well, you will pay tax....


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

Perdendosi said:


> It's a listing error. Yankee is right.
> 
> I bought the "ice legacy" version from another seller a couple of weeks ago, on a strap, for about the same price net of eBay bucks. I was nervous about it being too big. I have a 7" fairly flat wrist and my preferred watch size is 39-43mm with 46-49mm lug to lug measurements.
> The watch is certainly large, but it's not unwearable. I think the black dial, black bezel, contrasting chapter ring, and strap all help.
> ...


Oh I am on the edge really close to falling off and buying this. I have my reservations about the size, but a TRUE GMT for this price is hard to pass. I am leaving the country for vacation and if I trusted my house sitter would bring the package inside quickly I would be all over this. Still may be worth the gamble!


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

This was Deal Of The Day at £91 (circa $118) on Creation Watches, though I posted this on a Deals site unsure when the "day" ran out. It's now £99/$128 as the "day" has ended. All is not lost, though, the code *CLEAR* takes £10 off! Which takes it to *£89 (circa $116)*.

Orient Mako Automatic 200m Diver CEM75001BR (Mako XL) Black Orient Mako Automatic 200m Diver CEM75001BR Men's Watch







_Stainless Steel Case
Stainless Steel Bracelet
Orient Caliber 46943
Black Dial
Crystal Mineral Glass
Fold-over with Double Push Button Safety
Screwed-down Crown
Day/Date Display at 3 o'clock position
Silver tone with luminous Hands and Markers
One-way rotating bezel
60-click bezel (rotates counter-clockwise)
200M Water Resistant
Approximate Case Diameter 44.5mm
Approximate Case Thickness 13.3mm_

Also, NOT A DEAL - I received this from Amazon Warehouse today - to my amazement it genuinely was "Like New" as it was totally unopened and sealed - £61.64! Michel Herbelin Newport Quartz Watch 14285/BT11. Not sure whether to keep it, it's a bit "vanilla" for my tastes.


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

parsig9 said:


> Blue one is showing more available.
> https://www.discountwatchstore.com/...iver-automatic-3-hand-blue-dial-watch?ref=sas


I hate this thread - been buying too many watches because of it! Thanks parsig9 for posting this - just grabbed the blue as well. 3 bronze divers for $345, what a bargain! Hope they ship today, for they are a 1 day delivery point for me if they are indeed located in Florida.


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

kostasd said:


> I hate this thread - been buying too many watches because of it! Thanks parsig9 for posting this - just grabbed the blue as well. 3 bronze divers for $330, what a bargain! Hope they ship today, for they are a 1 day delivery point for me if they are indeed located in Florida.


They are pretty quick, but probably not one day to IL. I ordered mine on a Friday and got it on Tuesday.


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

I'm in Florida, and saw their address was about 10 miles from me. Hopefully they ship from that location - many times in the past they always seem to come from New York somewhere. Just hoping, I'm anxious to see these!


BudLynn said:


> They are pretty quick, but probably not one day to IL. I ordered mine on a Friday and got it on Tuesday.


Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

kostasd said:


> I'm in Florida, and saw their address was about 10 miles from me. Hopefully they ship from that location - many times in the past they always seem to come from New York somewhere. Just hoping, I'm anxious to see these!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


Ah I see, I took a look at my tracking. Shipped via UPS from New Jersey.


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

Thanks, probably have it next week.


BudLynn said:


> Ah I see, I took a look at my tracking. Shipped via UPS from New Jersey.


Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

The seiko 5 bottle cap deal on massdrop today is solid, 15-25% cheaper than what I have seen anywhere else. Great watches.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-srpc6x-automatic-watch?mode=guest_open


----------



## Generaltsobot (Mar 24, 2018)

Crud, I was going to order a SRPC65 on Massdrop, but it sold out as I was checking out. Looks like the SRPC61 is out too.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

MEzz said:


> The seiko 5 bottle cap deal on massdrop today is solid, 15-25% cheaper than what I have seen anywhere else. Great watches.
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-srpc6x-automatic-watch?mode=guest_open
> View attachment 13356185


$150

Note: At checkout, choose from the following: SRPC67 -20, SRPC68-20 (- $5), SRPC63- 15 (+ $10), SRPC65- 10 (+ $20), and SRPC61- 10 (- $10). Quantities of each are limited.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

parsig9 said:


> Blue one is showing more available.
> https://www.discountwatchstore.com/...iver-automatic-3-hand-blue-dial-watch?ref=sas


Two hours later it is showing out of stock. Which is good because it saved me money from an impulse purchase. lol


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Pneuma said:


> If only they can be smaller...


Time to hit the gym.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Pneuma said:


> If only they can be smaller...





dumberdrummer said:


> Time to hit the gym.


I am available as a watch wearing surrogate for anyone who needs it.

Just buy the watch and ship it to me. My rates are reasonable :-d


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Two hours later it is showing out of stock. Which is good because it saved me money from an impulse purchase. lol


It is back in stock again and you can apply discount code "FIFTEEN" at checkout for a 15% more off.
https://www.discountwatchstore.com/...iver-automatic-3-hand-blue-dial-watch?ref=sas

Jomashop has it for $129 as well.


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Two hours later it is showing out of stock. Which is good because it saved me money from an impulse purchase. lol


Blue is back in stock, again... You're not getting away that easily, Impulsive Buyer!

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Not a deal:

Anyone know when Rakuten Global Points become available for use? I paid for an item that hasn't shipped yet and wanted to know when the points earned on this purchase should be available?

Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Not a deal:
> 
> Anyone know when Rakuten Global Points become available for use? I paid for an item that hasn't shipped yet and wanted to know when the points earned on this purchase should be available?
> 
> ...


Pretty sure when the order is confirmed by Rakuten (the second confirmation not the first) they are added to your account. But I could be wrong and it might be when the item ships.

Edit: nevermind I'm wrong

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Not a deal:

Thanks but to answer my own question:









AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Pretty sure when the order is confirmed by Rakuten (the second confirmation not the first) they are added to your account. But I could be wrong and it might be when the item ships.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

image said:


> Great get! That glossy black dial is sexy. I was considering the white version (also from Chino), but still a little too much $ for me right now.


Years ago when the micros really started playing with dial texture I was into it, but these days it's looking dated to me. The white one with the texture just looks plasticky to me.

It's a very nice watch though and I understand why many love it. I just love how clean the black is.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

eroc said:


> OK sorry to beat this thing to death here is the offical info from Alpina
> 
> I'm considering buying one I just wanted to make sure what I was getting and the description saying Quarts confused me.


Thank you for asking...I was wondering too


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> 7.5 inch wrist. Fits well, quite comfortable for a big watch. Not too heavy and relatively thin.
> 
> Only con is no micro adjustment. It does have half-links.
> 
> ...


Don't look TOO hard at those mirror finished braclet's center links--they pick up scratches quick!

Love mine w/ the silverish--whitish dial and although I paid hundreds more a couple years back, the scratchability, had I known then, wouldn't be a deal breaker.

Great, classy watch that dresses up or down very well. Surprised to still see them available, and at great prices at that. Alpina, owned by Citizen (they also aquired Frederique Constant a while back) isn't going away any time soon, which is nice.


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

eroc said:


> I was reading the specks and at that price the black dial is a quartz and 45mm and the silver dial is an auto and 44mm. Am I seeing this right?


I reached out to Certified and they updated the description to say "automatic." If you were still unsure, here you go


Gender:  Men's Case Shape:  Round Luminescence:  Hands and Markers Case Size:  45 mm Movement:  Automatic Case Thickness:  14 mm Retail Price:  2495 


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

PeekPoke said:


> Blue is back in stock, again... You're not getting away that easily, Impulsive Buyer!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


YES! Out of stock again. That's a Higher Power telling me not to buy this one. LOL
Saved my money again!


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Rocat said:


> YES! Out of stock again. That's a Higher Power telling me not to buy this one. LOL
> Saved my money again!


Don't worry I took the hit for a fellow wusser &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Years ago when the micros really started playing with dial texture I was into it, but these days it's looking dated to me. The white one with the texture just looks plasticky to me.
> 
> It's a very nice watch though and I understand why many love it. I just love how clean the black is.


yup, the paper mache texture is not attractive to me. Lots of people called it a snowflake dial at first but when you compare a true snowflake dial with that paper texture there is no comparison. The black is sexy. Now if they could do something about that PRESAGE font style. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I still want one though.


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

thechin said:


> Yeah, great watch at super price but this OBO is just a nasty tease, I just offered 530 and got rejected, so unless you care for "saving" 50 cents or something, don't bother trying them ....


They're good for doing that. I once had them actually INCREASE their offer in the middle of a negotiation. I can't remember the exact numbers but it was about a $500 watch. I offered ~$460 and they came back with $490. I then offered $475 and they offered $495!! Needless to say, I try to avoid doing any business with them.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Timex Marlin Silver for $168.99

https://huckberry.com/store/timex/category/p/54043-marlin-automatic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

GeneralSkinny said:


> They're good for doing that. I once had them actually INCREASE their offer in the middle of a negotiation. I can't remember the exact numbers but it was about a $500 watch. I offered ~$460 and they came back with $490. I then offered $475 and they offered $495!! Needless to say, I try to avoid doing any business with them.


Funny. I have had a couple good experiences with Certified. Right now we're untangling a shipping snafu, but they've been responsive and I feel that success is near. The upshot of it, however, is that I'm now convinced that *Certified is also Amazon seller Flying Fashion*, a regular source for good deals. I wish I could buy more watches from Certified (but only if they would actually arrive) ;-)


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Funny. I have had a couple good experiences with Certified. Right now we're untangling a shipping snafu, but they've been responsive and I feel that success is near. The upshot of it, however, is that I'm now convinced that *Certified is also Amazon seller Flying Fashion*, a regular source for good deals. I wish I could buy more watches from Certified (but only if they would actually arrive) ;-)


I've had a miserable time with Certified. I sent back a watch due to a crooked hour marker and they refused to take the return. Then they offered to send it in for repair with the manufacturer and it took 4 emails and 3 phone calls to get it back after 4 months. Guess what? They didn't repair it at all and instead scratched the hell out of the case. They admitted it was never sent to the manufacturer in Switzerland for repair as originally promised and instead was "repaired" by a "trained technician" in Brooklyn.

If you have any issues with your watch, good luck getting any sort of help. BTW, they are affiliated or a subsidiary of Jomashop. When I called to get repair updates, it was routed to Jomashop. We all know Jomashop's reputation for customer service.


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

Repost. Deleted.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

For folks being on the fence about the Bronze Invictas, my prediction is that we will see them down to around $80 come Black Friday. If anyone gets theirs however, please let us know the size of the dial (for modding purposes).


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Funny. I have had a couple good experiences with Certified. Right now we're untangling a shipping snafu, but they've been responsive and I feel that success is near. The upshot of it, however, is that I'm now convinced that *Certified is also Amazon seller Flying Fashion*, a regular source for good deals. I wish I could buy more watches from Certified (but only if they would actually arrive) ;-)


I've had a bunch of great experiences myself. Excellent seller. I definitely give them a run for their money with returns/exchanges but they're always friendly and customer service oriented.


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Micro said:


> JCPenny in-store clearance sale Plus Sales Discount on the Seiko Padi Turtle SRPA21 on bracelet. My cost after discounts, $178.08 You cannot find these preowned for less than $200. get one new while they last....


I guess it's over. I went to the JCP in St. Matthews, and with their 25%, it was still $358.

It's still there.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Boding said:


> I've had a miserable time with Certified. I sent back a watch due to a crooked hour marker and they refused to take the return. Then they offered to send it in for repair with the manufacturer and it took 4 emails and 3 phone calls to get it back after 4 months. Guess what? They didn't repair it at all and instead scratched the hell out of the case. They admitted it was never sent to the manufacturer in Switzerland for repair as originally promised and instead was "repaired" by a "trained technician" in Brooklyn.
> 
> If you have any issues with your watch, good luck getting any sort of help. BTW, they are affiliated or a subsidiary of Jomashop. When I called to get repair updates, it was routed to Jomashop. We all know Jomashop's reputation for customer service.


Sorry to hear that. Reading different WUS threads on gray seller warranty repair, the takeaway seems to be: don't do it; use the money you saved to have it serviced by a trusted watchmaker.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

gruntmedik said:


> I guess it's over. I went to the JCP in St. Matthews, and with their 25%, it was still $358.
> 
> It's still there.


Same in Charlotte, NC, was pretty bummed when the salesperson told me it was $375. They had the pepsi version.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks to HoustonReal for the pointer to the deal on the Starking watch. It is really quite nice, amazing what one can get for $40! Hacking, hand-winding, 28.8k movement, stainless case, sapphire crystal (diamond tester seems to indicate it is actually sapphire).

I got the white one (too many black-dial watches). I put it on a smooth black leather strap with a ~$2 deployment clasp and this watch looks way above its price range.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

BostonCharlie said:


> Alpina Alpiner Grey Dial Leather Strap Men's Watch AL750VG4E6 automatic chronograph, 41mm x 14mm, sapphire crystal, 50m WR and Alpina Calibre AL-750 movement per Jomashop ($995). New with tags, *$573*. Next eBay price: $886. List: $2,695.
> 
> The AL-750 movement "is a re-titled and re-rotored Valjoux 7750" per this WornAndWound article. (The article itself appears to be reviewing this same watch, but examining the case back in his photos reveals a different model number.)
> 
> ...


I have a real question/dilemma. As is wont with this forum, please don't respond with "get them both." I really only need one.

I currently have the Bulova Gemini Chronograph (64C104) that I got ridiculously cheap a few years ago ($279.00 from the old Watchery/WOW site). This version definitely has the 7750, not the SW500 that the Accu-Swiss versions have. I'm not a movement snob, but I know some are. Picture below is my version (with that iconic tuning fork at 2:00).

My question is: do I sell and get the Alpina, or is this watch just as good? They have similar looks, but I'm also considering the blue face on bracelet.

Help!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Men's Star Wars Edition 51 30 Death Star Watch, model A172SW-2383-00, *51mm* x 15mm, 300m WR (read off case back), Miyota quartz, screwdown crown, screw back case, mineral crystal, unidirectional countdown bezel (per Sportique) . *$80* from tjx-com. eBay: $267. Amazon: $400.

The countdown timer makes sense when firing a planet-destroying laser cannon. Google says that Vader is right handed, but the Sith is "typically" left handed, which explains the southpaw crown. I like the mercedes-styled hour hand and the "Laser cannon seconds hand".

Specs and photos here.

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...ars-Edition-51-30-Death-Star-Watch/1000395986


----------



## jrsalmon (Mar 29, 2018)

ayem-bee said:


> I have a real question/dilemma. As is wont with this forum, please don't respond with "get them both." I really only need one.
> 
> I currently have the Bulova Gemini Chronograph (64C104) that I got ridiculously cheap a few years ago ($279.00 from the old Watchery/WOW site). This version definitely has the 7750, not the SW500 that the Accu-Swiss versions have. I'm not a movement snob, but I know some are. Picture below is my version (with that iconic tuning fork at 2:00).
> 
> ...


I really like both, but I'll vote for keeping the Bulova with one assumption: you don't have another similar gold case dress watch in your collection.

This Alpina is great, but I assume there is a weak spot in your collection that the money could otherwise be put towards.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

ayem-bee said:


> I have a real question/dilemma. As is wont with this forum, please don't respond with "get them both." I really only need one.
> 
> I currently have the Bulova Gemini Chronograph (64C104) that I got ridiculously cheap a few years ago ($279.00 from the old Watchery/WOW site). This version definitely has the 7750, not the SW500 that the Accu-Swiss versions have. I'm not a movement snob, but I know some are. Picture below is my version (with that iconic tuning fork at 2:00).
> 
> ...


They do look quite similar. Personally, I would keep the Bulova and buy the panda dial Alpina. It looks unique compared to the others. I dislike the blue Alpina, it just seems to drown out the indices and sub dials. Almost like it's a too intense shade of blue for this style of watch. And that's coming from a guy who loves blue watches....

Just my 2 cents.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

gruntmedik said:


> I guess it's over. I went to the JCP in St. Matthews, and with their 25%, it was still $358.
> 
> It's still there.


Funny.....I went there yesterday hoping to see that same deal. Not a thing.....


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Men's Star Wars Edition 51 30 Death Star Watch, model A172SW-2383-00, *51mm* x 15mm, 300m WR (read off case back), Miyota quartz, screwdown crown, screw back case, mineral crystal, unidirectional countdown bezel (per Sportique) . *$80* from tjx-com. eBay: $267. Amazon: $400.
> 
> The countdown timer makes sense when firing a planet-destroying laser cannon. Google says that Vader is right handed, but the Sith is "typically" left handed, which explains the southpaw crown. I like the mercedes-styled hour hand and the "Laser cannon seconds hand".
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure all of the 51-30s have the crown on that side, not just the evil ones.

Sent by a left-handed WUS using Tapatalk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

59yukon01 said:


> Funny.....I went there yesterday hoping to see that same deal. Not a thing.....


Yep, PADI Turtle, the left side of the display for Seiko.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

ayem-bee said:


> I have a real question/dilemma. As is wont with this forum, please don't respond with "get them both." I really only need one.
> 
> I currently have the Bulova Gemini Chronograph (64C104) that I got ridiculously cheap a few years ago ($279.00 from the old Watchery/WOW site). This version definitely has the 7750, not the SW500 that the Accu-Swiss versions have. I'm not a movement snob, but I know some are. Picture below is my version (with that iconic tuning fork at 2:00).
> 
> ...


I think they both seem to hold the same place in your collection and imho the Bulova has the better movement (though the Alpina's movement is quite nice as well).

My one concern with Bulova is that I had a two tone Marine Star and all the gold wore off...so I will never buy another gold Bulova.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

gruntmedik said:


> Yep, PADI Turtle, the left side of the display for Seiko.


Also had a Pepsi Turtle towards the center of the display yesterday.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

gruntmedik said:


> I guess it's over. I went to the JCP in St. Matthews, and with their 25%, it was still $358.
> 
> It's still there.


Did the same in Lafayette, In and it (Padi Turtle) wasn't in the case. I wonder if some stores pulled inventory before the sale??

As a side note, I did see the watch at Macy's in the same mall and was surprised at how large it appeared. I expected it to be similar in size to the SKX, I know it's bigger in dimension, but it seemed even larger than it measures.

I probably wouldn't have bought it, because of the size, even if I had found it under $200.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Got an email from evine this afternoon. 15% off watches.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Generaltsobot said:


> Crud, I was going to order a SRPC65 on Massdrop, but it sold out as I was checking out. Looks like the SRPC61 is out too.


In case you missed the drop: Seiko SRPC61 automatic (4R36), 45mm x 13mm, 100m WR, from Creation on eBay: $185 - %10 discount (no code req'd) = *$167* (tested). Free shipping (from Singapore). Their 10%-off eBay promo expires in three days.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/273370922728


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

59yukon01 said:


> Also had a Pepsi Turtle towards the center of the display yesterday.


It was still there.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyone knows the lug to lug distance on those Alpina Startimer quartz watches?


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> Got an email from evine this afternoon. 15% off watches.
> 
> View attachment 13357589


I'm sure there are more but these 2 in particularly seem to be good deals.

Revue Thommen Airspeed Automatic Blue Dial - $290 before discount
https://www.evine.com/Product/653-369

Grovana Automatic Chronograph Diver - $500 before discount (I'm pretty sure the screw-down pushers give it 300m WR, not 50m)
https://www.evine.com/Product/643-634


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Pneuma said:


> Looks like Alpina is the new darling of this thread following the steps of Glycine, Bulova, and Victorinox INOX.


Only a matter of time before someone suggests that we need a separate "Heads up! I found an Alpina bargain" thread.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Barry S said:


> Only a matter of time before someone suggests that we need a separate "Heads up! I found an Alpina bargain" thread.


I still get flashbacks of the Victorinox Inox deals..... That was like a month straight of INOX notifications on my phone lol

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Rakuten Global cashback is back down to 4%. Who won the contest?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well presuming my Omega is legit, I got $830.98
Have not used the seller before. 
Anyone familiar with Gallery Rare?


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

cuica said:


> Anyone knows the lug to lug distance on those Alpina Startimer quartz watches?


Looks like about 49mm (the phone camera distorts a bit but that's what it came to when I leveled it with a piece of pegwood).


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Fossil Vintage 54 Aviator Black & Beige Dial Polyester Strap FS5248, quartz, mineral crystal, 44mm x 11mm, 50m WR, *$62 incl. free shipping*. Amazon: $69. List: $125.

Fossil product page here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fossil-Vin...lyester-Strap-Mens-Watch-FS5248-/263405521289


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Isn't there a fortis that looks like that?


BostonCharlie said:


> Fossil Vintage 54 Aviator Black & Beige Dial Polyester Strap FS5248, quartz, mineral crystal, 44mm x 11mm, 50m WR, *$62 incl. free shipping*. Amazon: $69. List: $125.
> 
> Fossil product page here.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fossil-Vin...lyester-Strap-Mens-Watch-FS5248-/263405521289


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Isn't there a fortis that looks like that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


In a few different colors too.. Yes.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Isn't there a fortis that looks like that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yeah, the old Flieger Cockpit models. The colours were a bit more out there though!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

How about another Alpina bargain? Looks like one alpiner auto is available at the watchoutlet on the bay. About 300 but with the PUMPED10 goes down to 270. 








https://m.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Alpin...id=p2332490.m4084.l1313.TR5.TRC0.A0.H0.X.TRS5


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Speaking of Swiss Made GMT watches for good prices...

Hamilton Jazzmaster GMT - Swiss made automatic GMT on eBay for $557 - 10% with code *PUMPED10* brings the price down to *$502*. MSRP $1200 or so. $855 on Amazon.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hamilton-J...2585551-Mens-Watch-100-AUTHENTIC/163049238330


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Isn't there a fortis that looks like that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yeap and I freaking love it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

yinzburgher said:


> I'm sure there are more but these 2 in particularly seem to be good deals.
> 
> Revue Thommen Airspeed Automatic Blue Dial - $290 before discount
> https://www.evine.com/Product/653-369
> ...


Am I the only one bothered by the location of the Grovana logo?


----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

The green Invicta pro diver with the bronze case is back in stock. I used the code FIFTEEN and got 15% off. The total was $110.49.

https://www.discountwatchstore.com/invicta-men-s-25644-pro-diver-automatic-3-hand-green-dial-watch

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thechin said:


> Well, how can it not be ? Just look at this thing, could be bought for $537 on bracelet !
> 
> View attachment 13355135
> 
> ...


That's a stupid low price for their in house true gmt. Where is what from ? It's a large watch but superb case work, nice dial and the jumping hour hand mvt


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> 7.5 inch wrist. Fits well, quite comfortable for a big watch. Not too heavy and relatively thin.
> 
> Only con is no micro adjustment. It does have half-links.
> 
> ...


Was that eBay? Do you have a link pls ?


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Was that eBay? Do you have a link pls ?


Certified watch store on eBay is selling them. I'm posting from my cellphone, otherwise would have provided a link.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Was that eBay? Do you have a link pls ?


Got both of mine from Amazon, one during Prime Day, the other last week when they had a special. Prolly the same seller as eBay.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Was that eBay? Do you have a link pls ?


Got both of mine from Amazon, one during Prime Day, the other last week when they had a special. Prolly the same seller as the eBay.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Oh so we're still going on about that bloody Alpina...

I'd be all over it myself if it was 42mm!

Stop taunting me!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

eljay said:


> Oh so we're still going on about that bloody Alpina...
> 
> I'd be all over it myself if it was 42mm!


They are big watches, but wear like a 42mm to me.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> They are big watches, but wear like a 42mm to me.


I'm tempted, but the lack of micro adjustment holes is holding me back. Had another Alpina last year on the same bracelet but couldn't get a good fit

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> They are big watches, but wear like a 42mm to me.


Unfortunately the lug length kills it for me


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheddar said:


> Looks like about 49mm (the phone camera distorts a bit but that's what it came to when I leveled it with a piece of pegwood).


Thanks Cheddar!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

raheelc said:


> I'm tempted, but the lack of micro adjustment holes is holding me back. Had another Alpina last year on the same bracelet but couldn't get a good fit
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


This will be my third time owning the Alpiner 4 GMT. The first two were the silver dial version on bracelet, and now the charcoal Ice Legacy on bracelet.

The key to getting this watch to wear comfortably is to ditch the bracelet!

I have a fairly small wrist at 6.75", and this watch needs to be secured snugly for it to be comfortable. I bought a Hirsch Robby performance strap for it and have no plans to wear the bracelet anytime soon.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlos_p (Apr 23, 2017)

eljay said:


> Oh so we're still going on about that bloody Alpina...
> 
> I'd be all over it myself if it was 42mm!
> 
> Stop taunting me!


With you 110%. Why oh why can't Alpina make a smaller gmt? Or most of their other watches...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

This looks like a good deal on the SRPB37K1 compared to prices on ebay


----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

I’d be all over an Alpiner GMT if I hadn’t bought two other GMTs this month. I handled one. Few months ago and thought they were worth even the RRP. They are big but we’re still wearable for me (7.5” flat wrist)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

Pneuma said:


> Am I the only one bothered by the location of the Grovana logo?
> View attachment 13358075


No, it's definitely not just you. But that logo bothers me no matter where they put it. Reminds me of cheap stock art.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Chronohound said:


> Well presuming my Omega is legit, I got $830.98
> Have not used the seller before.
> Anyone familiar with Gallery Rare?


I have a watch incoming from them. They seem to have a legit online presence (Facebook, ebay) which comforted me.

My watch should have landed in Chicago this morning...hoping to have it tomorrow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

In other news, my Rakuten order for an skx007k2 actually ended up shipping even though it said it wouldn't ship to Canada.

So basically after the Ebates and some Rakuten points I got an skx007k2 for $70 USD before shipping 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

EL_GEEk said:


> Yeap and I freaking love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow, I like that. Are there any bargains out there for one of those?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Macy's tip: You can buy Macy's gift cards for 7% off. They should stack with Ebates according to the terms. TopCashBack specifically says cashback isn't valid on gift card redemption.

I bought a Macy's gift card to buy the black/gold Citizen Grand Touring. Went to place the order and it said out of stock. Doh!

Then I chatted with a rep and they gave me a discount on the blue version, which is the one I have actually been wanting for a while. Got it for under $600 net delivered. Considering that Macy's is an AD and the blue ones are hard to find under $800 new right now, I'll take it.

In other news, my 42mm Speedy Pro finally shipped from ToM. They also say that they fixed my other watch that arrived DOA. So far, ToM's customer service has been excellent, so we'll see how they did.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Was that eBay? Do you have a link pls ?


https://m.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Alpin...L550GRN5AQ6B-/253427657677?_mwBanner=1&_rdt=1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

8% ebay bucks. Probably targeted as usual.








Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Macy's tip: You can buy Macy's gift cards for 7% off.


Where?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

john_s said:


> Oh wow, I like that. Are there any bargains out there for one of those?


There used to be but the American grey market discounters got rid of the last of them a while ago. The best I saw was just less than $400 on bracelet.

Also if you go searching on ebay for these models, be aware that it's swimming in fakes.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

justin86 said:


> Where?


https://www.giftcardwiki.com/gift-cards/Macy's

I used ABC Gift Card. It was delivered to my email in minutes. Card Cash kept rejecting my order for fraud. Probably because it was my first order and a fairly large amount.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop's reply to Alpina - Glycine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

Man, every time I look at the picture of that Alpina GMT, I am sooooooo tempted to get it.

That said, I have like 3 watches of GMT nature already (Glycine SST purist, Rolex Exp II, Seiko Spring Drive GMT)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

hpark21 said:


> Man, every time I look at the picture of that Alpina GMT, I am sooooooo tempted to get it.
> 
> That said, I have like 3 watches of GMT nature already (Glycine SST purist, Rolex Exp II, Seiko Spring Drive GMT)


Spring Drive GMT is hard to beat.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep that Alpina GMT has tempted me many times (and still does) however I know the size wouldn't work out for me.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

*10% off the whole Seiko SKX line of watches at creationwatches.com with code SKDIVER
*

The whole line-up here
Watches of the week

That brings the SKX007K1 on rubber down to *$157.50* and the SKX011J1 down to *$188.10* for examples

Seiko Automatic Diver SKX007 SKX007K1 SKX007K Rubber Band Men's Watch









Seiko Automatic Diver's 200m Japan-made SKX011 SKX011J1 SKX011J Men's Watch


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

I echo what some members commented on the Alpina GMT. I experienced the same issue wears big and can't get it good fit as no micro adjustments on the bracelet. I tried with strap but still wears big. It doesn't hide its size. No doubt the quality and finishing is superb.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Yep that Alpina GMT has tempted me many times (and still does) however I know the size wouldn't work out for me.


This has been my position since ToM was selling them for 500 bucks during Christmas a few years ago. Never seen one in person to try on, until I can see how it fits me I just can't pull the trigger on it.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

ayem-bee said:


> I currently have the Bulova Gemini Chronograph (64C104) that I got ridiculously cheap a few years ago ($279.00 from the old Watchery/WOW site). This version definitely has the 7750, not the SW500 that the Accu-Swiss versions have. I'm not a movement snob, but I know some are. Picture below is my version (with that iconic tuning fork at 2:00).
> 
> My question is: do I sell and get the Alpina, or is this watch just as good? They have similar looks, but I'm also considering the blue face on bracelet.
> Help!


That Bulova with the 7750 looks hideous...you absolutely need to get rid of it. Sell it...to me 😝


----------



## yourok72 (Jul 14, 2015)

Bargain price for a well made fleger.

https://www.watchuseek.com/flieger-friday-affordable-dekla-pilot-watches/


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

yourok72 said:


> Bargain price for a well made fleger.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/flieger-friday-affordable-dekla-pilot-watches/
> 
> View attachment 13359501


Link to buy? I don't think you can actually buy these yet.


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

Just received my Invicta orange bronze diver from Invicta Stores. Have to say, was very impressed with their service - they shipped out right away and was well packed. Watch is gorgeous in person - the dial has an orange peel texture and a lot of dimension to it. HIGHLY recommend getting one of these - for the money you can't beat it, and it looks great on a black strap (doesn't look as bad as I thought on the orange strap either!). Didn't think I would like the orange dial this much, but it is beautiful in person.

Can't wait to check out the blue and black dialed ones from Discount Watch Store, but a bit concerned that 2 days have gone and have not received any confirmation from them for either order. Judging by how the blue dialed was in stock and then out of stock several times within hours, I have a feeling they purchase them 3rd party. Their online reviews are pretty bad as well. Should have gone the Jomashop route on those, for the deals weren't as great as on this orange one. Orange price went back up to $226.17, but they have a 45% off using code WKND45 at this link which will bring it down to $124.39 - still a great price for this watch, IMO:

https://invictastores.com/invicta-p...-45mm-tin-bronze-case-orange-dial-model-25646

Some pics!








Case side does NOT have the INVICTA branding!





















Black strap really tones it down - looks awesome this way:














Great texture on the dial:


----------



## brshatch (Jun 2, 2018)

cel4145 said:


> Link to buy? I don't think you can actually buy these yet.


in 2-3 days and website is online

www . deklawatches . com


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Indeed. I won't buy it, though I love Alpina. To me BELIEVE-PRESERVE-TRANSMIT`is 'ADMIRE-ACQUIRE-PASS ON'.



mplsabdullah said:


> Yep that Alpina GMT has tempted me many times (and still does) however I know the size wouldn't work out for me.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

kostasd said:


> Case side does NOT have the INVICTA branding!


How will everyone know it is a genuine Invicta without the branding on the side?

For what it's worth, I got a shipping notification from Discount Watch Store about 3 hours after ordering on Aug 1. It was sent via USPS. The tracking number says it is out for delivery. We'll see.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

brshatch said:


> in 2-3 days and website is online
> 
> www . deklawatches . com


Link is dead:
http://www.deklawatches.com/


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

caktaylor said:


> How will everyone know it is a genuine Invicta without the branding on the side?
> 
> For what it's worth, I got a shipping notification from Discount Watch Store about 3 hours after ordering on Aug 1. It was sent via USPS. The tracking number says it is out for delivery. We'll see.


Thanks - I just received a confirmation from them for the black one. I posted that for those that may want to mod this - without the branding on the case side, one less step to take.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Karlskrona is offering the Midnattsol model for $269 this weekend (retail is $329). All you have to do is email [email protected] to get the deal. Don't own this watch, but have read positive reviews about the model and company.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Ipse said:


> That Bulova with the 7750 looks hideous...you absolutely need to get rid of it. Sell it...to me


Ha! I got a few PMs saying something similar.

Thanks, everyone, for the feedback. Looks like the Bulova stays. For now.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Certina DS Podium, ETA 2824-2 Automatic, C001-407-16-037-01, 38mm x 11mm, 100m WR, A/R sapphire crystal, *$274* weekly deal at Ashford:

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/ds-podium/C001-407-16-037-01.pid










Black dial, C001-407-16-057-00, Ashford clearance $331 - 20% EXTRA20 promo = *$265*.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/ds+podium/C001-407-16-057-00.pid


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

kostasd said:


> Just received my Invicta orange bronze diver from Invicta Stores.
> 
> View attachment 13359599


I like this look. Are you able to move the "bronze" buckle from the orange strap to the black one?

Has it been determined if these cases are actual tin bronze cases, or just bronze coating/PVD? I see reference to both on different sites. Will these patina?


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

eljay said:


> There used to be but the American grey market discounters got rid of the last of them a while ago. The best I saw was just less than $400 on bracelet.
> 
> Also if you go searching on ebay for these models, be aware that it's swimming in fakes.


Thanks for the heads up. I'm surprised Fortis is a commonly faked brand, I wouldn't think that they had the status where it made sense to fake them.


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

ayem-bee said:


> I like this look. Are you able to move the "bronze" buckle from the orange strap to the black one?
> 
> Has it been determined if these cases are actual tin bronze cases, or just bronze coating/PVD? I see reference to both on different sites. Will these patina?


Yes, it transferred nicely to my rubber strap. The buckle measures 20 mm, so as long as your rubber strap tapers to 20 mm and has a slightly wider hole (3 mm) than standard pin type, it should work. I believe it is actual tin bronze case and not coated (it is marked Bronze Case on the case back). Perhaps the crown is coated, because it's a slight shade darker than the rest of the watch, but it could just be because of the bead blasted finish on it - only time will tell. I'll be wearing this outside in the hot Florida sun all day and will be sweating, so hopefully it will show a slight patina tomorrow from my salts!

Buckle:








Case Back (states Bronze Case):








Crown slightly darker than rest of case - has a bead blasted finish - this is the only part that I think might be plated bronze:


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

john_s said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'm surprised Fortis is a commonly faked brand, I wouldn't think that they had the status where it made sense to fake them.


Hell, they even fake $50 Casio. They will fake anything.


----------



## yourok72 (Jul 14, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Link to buy? I don't think you can actually buy these yet.


Sure you can. Not all options are available at the moment, and their site is not ready yet, but they promise to fix it soon. There are some owners on the Russian forum already. You can check their instagram for now: https://www.instagram.com/deklawatches/


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

Rabirnie said:


> Karlskrona is offering the Midnattsol model for $269 this weekend (retail is $329). All you have to do is email [email protected] to get the deal. Don't own this watch, but have read positive reviews about the model and company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't say enough about this one... that blue! Bear in mind he charges $20 for shipping. But still well worth it if you didn't grab at the preorder price.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Hmm, at the Invicta store, the wknd45 code cannot be applied to multiple watches?
I tried to buy 3 different watches, the discount code was applied just to first watch. 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ruimas is the upscale, "Swiss" brand of Shenzhen Meigeer Watch Co., LTD (Megir, Nakzen, Ruimas and OEM). All Ruimas models seem to come with SAPPHIRE crystals, and stainless steel cases.

*Ruimas RL6711G * Sapphire crystal, quartz watch - *$19.99* before coupons(My price comes down to *$14.99* YMMV) 
40mm x 11.5mm stainless steel case, Japanese quartz, sapphire crystal, leather strap, 30M WR


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Certina DS Podium, ETA 2824-2 Automatic, C001-407-16-037-01, 38mm x 11mm, 100m WR, A/R sapphire crystal, *$274* weekly deal at Ashford:
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/ds-podium/C001-407-16-037-01.pid
> 
> ...


That white dial DS Podium is nice looking. However, the black second hand seems a bit out of place.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

OT



hpark21 said:


> Hell, they even fake $50 Casio. They will fake anything.


They homage Invictas and Diesel watches as well. Heck, they homage $15 Casios.

I just received a Casio Edifice EF-132D homage last month (discontinued model), but the case is reduced to 40mm, 200M WR instead of 100M, and sapphire crystal.

*DOM M-132D* (see what they did there?)


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

yourok72 said:


> Sure you can. Not all options are available at the moment, and their site is not ready yet, but they promise to fix it soon. There are some owners on the Russian forum already. You can check their instagram for now: https://www.instagram.com/deklawatches/


No deal yet. You haven't provided any means to purchase one, nor an advertised price from the manufacturer (other than what was mentioned in a review). This watch seems more like a candidate for this thread: 2018 Pre-Orders, New Releases, Upcoming Models, etc......l The Big List!! https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/2018...s-upcoming-models-etc-l-big-list-4598991.html


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

parsig9 said:


> Blue one is showing more available.
> https://www.discountwatchstore.com/...iver-automatic-3-hand-blue-dial-watch?ref=sas


I like this.... but it's an Invicta? I feel so confused.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

justin86 said:


> 8% ebay bucks. Probably targeted as usual.
> View attachment 13358905
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Question: Ebay bucks I earn today from any purchase, do they have an expiry period/date. 
And if there is can I buy a eBay gift through those eBay bucks?

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

To the owners of the Alpina GMT:

Does the date window change according to when the main hour hand hits midnight, or when the GMT hand hits midnight?

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

raheelc said:


> To the owners of the Alpina GMT:
> 
> Does the date window change according to when the main hour hand hits midnight, or when the GMT hand hits midnight?


When GMT 24 hour hand passes midnight, Aviator style. They need GMT time And Date.


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> Question: Ebay bucks I earn today from any purchase, do they have an expiry period/date.
> And if there is can I buy a eBay gift through those eBay bucks?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


They will be redeemable in early October and you'll have the month of October to spend them.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Ossamanity said:


> Question: Ebay bucks I earn today from any purchase, do they have an expiry period/date.
> And if there is can I buy a eBay gift through those eBay bucks?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


You'll get the eBay Bucks certificate October 1st and I believe it's only good for a month. No, you can't use it to buy gift cards.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> When GMT 24 hour hand passes midnight, Aviator style. They need GMT time And Date.


Thanks! That will take some getting used to lol.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

AceRimmer said:


> That white dial DS Podium is nice looking. However, the black second hand seems a bit out of place.


Good point. At least it's a 28,800 pbh seconds hand, so it's nicer to look at (than my Seiko's, which I do enjoy watching).

After watching a couple YouTube videos, I like the black dial model much better than the white -- and the seconds hand color is a factor.


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

AceRimmer said:


> I like this.... but it's an Invicta? I feel so confused.


Same... but hey...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

john_s said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'm surprised Fortis is a commonly faked brand, I wouldn't think that they had the status where it made sense to fake them.


Unusually it's just the old three hand flieger models, with the cockpit version a more recent addition. Someone was even selling the parts kits (i.e. BYO movement) for a while.

Fortunately they're usually pretty easy to pick from the listing photos.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

20% off straps at Clockwork Synergy with code SZANTO through 8/14.

https://www.clockworksynergy.com/


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

The PUMPED10 ended up being mostly smoke and mirrors for me and watches I wanted. I caved with ebay 8% rebate + 1.25% befrugal though on a couple of refurbs. Alpina + Bulova = : )

*Bulova Accutron II Men's 98B252 UHF Lobster Chronograph* - $144.28

*$159.99* 
-$1.00 seller's promo
-$12.72 8% ebay bucks
-$1.99 befrugal 1.25% rebate
*$144.28*

Link - > https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Accutron-II-Mens-98B252-UHF-Lobster-Chronograph-Red-Accents-45mm-Watch/263350400248?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2648










*Alpina Startimer Big Date Chronograph* - $217.99

*$240.24* 
-$19.22 8% ebay bucks
-$3.00 befrugal 1.25% rebate
*$217.99*

Link - > https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Startimer-Grey-Dial-Textile-Strap-Mens-Watch-AL-372BBGR4S6/273072432729?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> The PUMPED10 ended up being mostly smoke and mirrors for me and watches I wanted. I caved with ebay 8% rebate + 1.25% befrugal though on a couple of refurbs. Alpina + Bulova = : )
> 
> *Bulova Accutron II Men's 98B252 UHF Lobster Chronograph* - $144.28
> 
> ...


That's a great looking chronograph. In general, does Bulova charge more for their 262 kHz watches than their standard quartz watches?


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

I’m in a brick and mortar closeout store with a Mako XL for $105. That’s solid right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Any recommendations and/or coupons for vintage style straps? Thanks guys!

Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

Seems good deal


----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I'm in a brick and mortar closeout store with a Mako XL for $105. That's solid right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think so!


----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I'm in a brick and mortar closeout store with a Mako XL for $105. That's solid right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think so!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I'm in a brick and mortar closeout store with a Mako XL for $105. That's solid right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


YES


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I'm in a brick and mortar closeout store with a Mako XL for $105. That's solid right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like it.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

MP83 said:


> Any recommendations and/or coupons for vintage style straps? Thanks guys!
> 
> Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


Not sure what you're looking for exactly but I really like these. Especially the army brown.

https://www.watchgecko.com/vintage-canvas-nato-by-zuludiver.php









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I have a watch incoming from them. They seem to have a legit online presence (Facebook, ebay) which comforted me.
> 
> My watch should have landed in Chicago this morning...hoping to have it tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, now I feel better about the purchase. Though I didn't check nanaple and it was a few hundred cheaper. o|


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

batmansk6 said:


> Not sure what you're looking for exactly but I really like these. Especially the army brown.
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/vintage-canvas-nato-by-zuludiver.php
> 
> ...


Thanks those are nice! I am actually looking to replace a 2 piece strap that is getting too worn out - I should had been more specific, but kinda like the one in the pic. That said I'm probably picking up one of those natos 









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

yinzburgher said:


> That's a great looking chronograph. In general, does Bulova charge more for their 262 kHz watches than their standard quartz watches?


Not when they are discounted, like this one is. Stick around, they will all prolly be reduced at some point.



LobsterFest


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Not when they are discounted, like this one is. Stick around, they will all prolly be reduced at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> LobsterFest


My god ... how many whatch do you have !!!


----------



## WhiteSand (Feb 11, 2010)

BostonCharlie said:


> Certina DS Podium, ETA 2824-2 Automatic, C001-407-16-037-01, 38mm x 11mm, 100m WR, A/R sapphire crystal, *$274* weekly deal at Ashford:
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/ds-podium/C001-407-16-037-01.pid
> 
> ...


Very good price, If only it was the bracelet version and the watch had a screw down crown


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bulova UHF smooth sweeping quartz black dial 96B230, 42mm x 12mm, 100m WR, screw down crown, mineral crystal (all per Jomashop, OOS), *$112 incl. free shipping* from Jacob Time. eBay: $149. List: $399.

Video of smooth sweep here. So smooth, it's spooky.

UPDATE: now OOS

https://www.jacobtime.com/Bulova-Classic-Leather-Mens-Watch-96B230-p-39648.html

Image from Jomashop (OOS):


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I'm in a brick and mortar closeout store with a Mako XL for $105. That's solid right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





speedyweasel said:


> Looks like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





thetimelord said:


> This was Deal Of The Day at £91 (circa $118) on Creation Watches, though I posted this on a Deals site unsure when the "day" ran out. It's now £99/$128 as the "day" has ended. All is not lost, though, the code CLEAR takes £10 off! Which takes it to £89 (circa $116).
> 
> Orient Mako Automatic 200m Diver CEM75001BR (Mako XL) Black Orient Mako Automatic 200m Diver CEM75001BR Men's Watch
> 
> ...


I did post it about 20 pages ago/two days ago for around $116 - but getting it in your hot hands, inspecting it, trying it on, and cheaper trumps mine


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

A citizen Bluetooth watch? Didn't know these existed. Saw one at tjmaxx for $230. Doesn't seem like a great price if you live in a sales tax state.









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> 20% off straps at Clockwork Synergy with code SZANTO through 8/14.
> 
> https://www.clockworksynergy.com/


What's the general consensus on their quality compared to others like cheapestnatostraps for example?

Asking because I need A LOT of watch straps and would rather order from one place.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

batmansk6 said:


> A citizen Bluetooth watch? Didn't know these existed. Saw one at tjmaxx for $230. Doesn't seem like a great price if you live in a sales tax state.


The benefit of the Citizen is that it never needs to be plugged in.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

MP83 said:


> Any recommendations and/or coupons for vintage style straps? Thanks guys!
> 
> Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


Try Etsy.com (the arts and crafts site).

AMEX currently has an offer for the Etsy site: $10 credit for $40+ charged to the card.

In addition, AMEX is offering a $10 credit for $30+ charged at Poshmark, which might have used (I mean vintage) straps.


----------



## Farhat (May 27, 2017)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> In other news, my Rakuten order for an skx007k2 actually ended up shipping even though it said it wouldn't ship to Canada.
> 
> So basically after the Ebates and some Rakuten points I got an skx007k2 for $70 USD before shipping
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Omg. That's cheap as hell. What's the store of the Rakuten if I may ask?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Farhat said:


> Omg. That's cheap as hell. What's the store of the Rakuten if I may ask?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Bought it from Seiko Specialty Store 3s. Their products don't really show up on Rakuten when you just search though, I found a link to it by googling the model followed by the seller.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Whoever got the Grand Seiko auto on ToM is a jerk. That’s the best watch deal I’ve seen on there.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks for validating, fellas.










This is the only watch of this caliber I've spotted so far, but if you live in the southern US and love a deal, and you aren't shopping at Dirt Cheap or Bargain Hunt, you're missing out.

Today I also got my wife a $500 Vaude ski jacket for $15. A couple weeks ago I got a Milwaukee 18V portable band saw for $45. Flipped that one on eBay for $200 so it's funding the 10 other dresses and three other jackets I also got my wife in the past week or so. Our espresso machine also came from there. It's literally a treasure hunt of God knows what but there are incredible deals to be had.

I think the Mako will go to my brother for Christmas. I really don't need another black diver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

I feel like at least their leather 2 piece straps are of better quality than the ones from cheapest nato straps. Based on my experience their straps are on the thicker side, so I guess it depends on what watch you're planning to put them


AndroidIsAwesome said:


> What's the general consensus on their quality compared to others like cheapestnatostraps for example?
> 
> Asking because I need A LOT of watch straps and would rather order from one place.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> What's the general consensus on their quality compared to others like cheapestnatostraps for example?
> 
> Asking because I need A LOT of watch straps and would rather order from one place.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I like their 2-piece RAF nato straps for heavy divers or sport watches. They are double thick and the quick release is great


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> What's the general consensus on their quality compared to others like cheapestnatostraps for example?
> 
> Asking because I need A LOT of watch straps and would rather order from one place.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I think all of their straps are of above average quality. I have a bunch of different styles and they're all pretty good.

I've not ordered from cheapestnatostraps but I've several straps from a ToxicNatos, BluShark, PhenomeNato, Martu, B & R Bands, WatchGecko, Cincy Strap Works, Colareb, etc, etc, etc. and none are significantly better or worse than the stuff from Clockwork.

Great customer service too, you can order with confidence.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Bulova UHF smooth sweeping quartz black dial 96B230, 42mm x 12mm, 100m WR, screw down crown, mineral crystal (all per Jomashop, OOS), *$112 incl. free shipping* from Jacob Time. eBay: $149. List: $399.
> 
> Video of smooth sweep here. So smooth, it's spooky.
> 
> ...


This model in particular goes through phases where it's harder to find / inflated in price, so $112 is a good catch.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> What's the general consensus on their quality compared to others like cheapestnatostraps for example?
> 
> Asking because I need A LOT of watch straps and would rather order from one place.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I'm a huge fan of clockwork synergy. Quality for price ratio is great on every strap i've ordered from them with the notable exception of their carbon fiber style strap. The NATOs are a little thick (in a good way, unless you have a watch with tight spring bar spacing), and the leather straps in the Dapper and Gentleman collections are high quality for the price they charge. Their croco & rally straps are thinner and not as "upscale" as the the Dapper/Gentleman straps, but are of noticeably better quality than no-name Amazon straps that can be had at a similar price point.

Customer service is also exceptional. Ordered the wrong strap size/configuration through my own fault, emailed them, they sent the right strap as a replacement and let me keep the other one too, no questions asked. Sometimes they send me a random bonus strap with my orders too. Plus, their non-NATO straps have spoiled me rotten with their quick release spring bars.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

yinzburgher said:


> 20% off straps at Clockwork Synergy with code SZANTO through 8/14.
> 
> https://www.clockworksynergy.com/


I just discovered they are right around the corner from me! Super awesome!


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

Raymond Weil 8560-V537706 Tango Black Mens Chrono Bracelet - $599

That's $50 cheaper than Jomashop

https://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/pro...3637&pos=1:43&N=2031104296&ta=Watches&tacat=1









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Black INOX quartz in Amazon Warehouse: "*Used - Good*: Missing manual. The item will be missing some accessories. Item is in original packaging, but packaging has damage." *$186*. eBay: $257

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...0?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1533351209&sr=8-8









Photo from Jomashop ($279):


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Victorinox Maverick GS Black Dial Silicone Strap Quartz 241440, 43mm x 11mm, sapphire crystal, 100m WR, *$138*. eBay: $185. List: $575.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...k-dial-silicone-strap-men-s-watch-241440.html

Photo from Jomashop (OOS):


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

More Bulova! CWS has the grey moonview on mesh for $95: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262445154163


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

MP83 said:


> Thanks those are nice! I am actually looking to replace a 2 piece strap that is getting too worn out - I should had been more specific, but kinda like the one in the pic. That said I'm probably picking up one of those natos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of my favorite of these minimal stitch leather straps are from Martu Leather and also the Fluco Aviator, which can be bought at Holben's. Both also have ebay stores. I'm not sure that you'll find any as distressed as the Hodinkee strap above at these two stores but you'll definitely find good quality and value. Otherwise you may get better advice over in the straps forum. Sorry I don't know of any discounts at the moment.

Martu Straps

https://www.holbensfinewatchbands.com/


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> Some of my favorite of these minimal stitch leather straps are from Martu Leather and also the Fluco Aviator, which can be bought at Holben's. Both also have ebay stores. I'm not sure that you'll find any as distressed as the Hodinkee strap above at these two stores but you'll definitely find good quality and value. Otherwise you may get better advice over in the straps forum. Sorry I don't know of any discounts at the moment.
> 
> Martu Straps
> 
> https://www.holbensfinewatchbands.com/


Just remembered these Rios1931 "rough" straps are pretty good too.

https://www.panatime.com/newit20rirob.html


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

eljay said:


> More Bulova! CWS has the grey moonview on mesh for $95: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262445154163
> 
> View attachment 13361273


Got it. 
Another impulse buy on the list for me. 
Thanks!


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

eljay said:


> More Bulova! CWS has the grey moonview on mesh for $95: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262445154163
> 
> View attachment 13361273


just a heads up 
if this is the same mesh that comes with the orange & black snorkle its junk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

yinzburgher said:


> Just remembered these Rios1931 "rough" straps are pretty good too.
> 
> https://www.panatime.com/newit20rirob.html


Thanks!

Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko SARY055 Presage, *Pre-Owned* w/ 30-day returns from a busy seller w/ 99.8% positive ratings. *$192 incl. free shipping*. Next pre-owned eBay price: $245. New on eBay: $274. List: $350.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-PRES...-manual-winding-Mens-Wrist-Watch/392092477081

Stock photo from listing:


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Moose Strap Natos are easily the most comfortable straps I own. 
https://www.moosestrap.com/

15% off with code CRW15%

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Luminox Men's 1142 Tony Kanaan *Limited Edition* Chronograph, Swiss quartz, T25 *tritium* lume, *ceramic bezel*, 44mm x 16mm, 200m WR, carbon fiber inserts in case. *$198 incl. free shipping*. List: $1,400.

Amazon's listing says 45mm and sapphire crystal. Certified's listing says mineral crystal.

Check out the video clip at Amazon ($654).

UPDATE: Certified's own site shows this model as OOS, so hopefully this eBay listing of theirs is legit.

UPDATE 2: now OOS.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Luminox-Black-Dial-Leather-Strap-Mens-Watch-A1142-/252778736021


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Have been resisting your Alpina deals until this!
Have pulled the trigger and thank you once again, you great enabler!



BostonCharlie said:


> Bulova UHF smooth sweeping quartz black dial 96B230, 42mm x 12mm, 100m WR, screw down crown, mineral crystal (all per Jomashop, OOS), *$112 incl. free shipping* from Jacob Time. eBay: $149. List: $399.
> 
> Video of smooth sweep here. So smooth, it's spooky.
> 
> ...


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

ayem-bee said:


> AMEX currently has an offer for the Etsy site: $10 credit for $40+ charged to the card.


That'd be nice. For me, the offer is 1,000 points for spending $40 on Etsy. Cash is better than points


----------



## Bryant_nuk (Feb 2, 2018)

Davosa has this Speedline Chrono with tachymeter for $399. 10 ATMs water resistance. I imagine it may not be a "deal-deal" for some us but I feel it's definitely still a deal and a pretty delish one!

I think it's a really solid piece on a solid stainless steel bracelet. I love large and I think the 42mm will really fit my wrist. Like a glove. Or a cork.

Plus it's from an official seller, you know? New & shiny in its original box, with two-year warranty, instructions manual... the whole nine yards. There are a few dial options but I'm eyeing the black dial version. The contrast against the highly polished case and bracelet is just awesome. That's not to mention the nice superluminova on the indices.

Or maybe I'm too easily pleased? Perhaps but don't care too much 'bout that. I've been stalking it for a while like a deer in the woods. One of these fine days ...


----------



## jalisco (Mar 21, 2012)

Copy from other forum


> Cadisen C1032 (39mm) with Seiko NH36 (4R36), sapphire, bracelet with solid endlinks only for $57 in https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_1839518.html


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

For our officers and gentlemen a Victorinox from Massdrop









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock Radio Controlled Orange Solar Powered Watch GW-3000M-4AER, atomic, tough movement, 50mm x 15.5mm, mineral crystal, Flash deal price: *$172 USD incl. free shipping* (tested -- unable to stack w/ their AUG10 promo). eBay: $223. Amazon: $293. RRP: $403. It doesn't appear to have a powered light.

Casio product page here.

https://www.watches2u.com/watches/c...io-controlled-orange-solar-powered-watch.html


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Ingersoll Kids'/Ladies' Mickey Mouse quartz watch, *$59 after AUG10 promo, incl. free shipping* (tested). eBay: $93

https://www.watches2u.com/watches/d...sic-mickey-mouse-grey-nubuck-strap-watch.html


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Bulova UHF smooth sweeping quartz black dial 96B230, 42mm x 12mm, 100m WR, screw down crown, mineral crystal (all per Jomashop, OOS), *$112 incl. free shipping* from Jacob Time. eBay: $149. List: $399.
> 
> Video of smooth sweep here. So smooth, it's spooky.
> 
> ...


Anyone have any experience buying something from Jacobtime that they didn't have on-hand? They don't actually have these in stock and it would suck to get charged and left waiting forever for something they may never get.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock, Auto-EL illumination but _not solar_, *Databank* w/ optional PIN, G-2900F-2VER, 46mm x 16.5mm, *$62 after AUG10 promo code incl free shipping* (tested). eBay: $71. RRP: $130.

I have thought about storing passwords in a databank watch, but I don't trust Casio watches to not break on me. A G-Shock databank, OTOH, could be just the thing. The fact that it isn't as cool as other G-Shocks could be a feature: less chance it gets stolen, so my data is safer. ;-)

Casio product page here.

https://www.watches2u.com/watches/casio/g-2900f-2ver-mens-g-shock-e-databank-blue-watch.html










UPDATE: Black/Red colorway on Amazon for *$52, free shipping & free returns*:
https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Mens-G-Shock-Watch/dp/B078NGDT7R/


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Gandcostraps have a 25% off sale with "25off" coupon.
I've discovered them about a month ago, really like their straps for the money.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

MrMajestyk said:


> For our officers and gentlemen a Victorinox from Massdrop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the same Victorinox everyone went gaga over earlier this year? This one is limited to 100 purchases.


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

studiompd said:


> Is this the same Victorinox everyone went gaga over earlier this year? This one is limited to 100 purchases.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


No. You're thinking of the INOX.


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

MrMajestyk said:


> For our officers and gentlemen a Victorinox from Massdrop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got a link? I'm not familiar with Massdrop.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

GeneralSkinny said:


> No. You're thinking of the INOX.


No, it wasn't an INOX. I remember a drop on a Victorinox that had an eta movement for really cheap - some people were buying it just for the movement. They sold tons and people were worried they oversold and couldn't fulfill all the orders. Is this the same one? Maybe at a higher price?

edit: yep, this is the one. First drop was on bracelet for $130!


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

studiompd said:


> Is this the same Victorinox everyone went gaga over earlier this year? This one is limited to 100 purchases.


Yup. Only it was around $130 not $199

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

speedyweasel said:


> Got a link? I'm not familiar with Massdrop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Here ay go: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victor...ontent=1533379235665.091215846773867649992669


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

batmansk6 said:


> Yup. Only it was around $130 not $199
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Ya beat me! Just found that info in their discussion...


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Victorinox Maverick GS Black Dial Silicone Strap Quartz 241440, 43mm x 11mm, sapphire crystal, 100m WR, *$138*. eBay: $185. List: $575.
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...k-dial-silicone-strap-men-s-watch-241440.html
> 
> Photo from Jomashop (OOS):


The ad doesn't say it, but this is the dual time version. Great looking watch for that price.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

A couple of watches left from the Mr Jones snow sale:

https://mrjoneswatches.us15.list-ma...4f55f06814ecf48c94&id=70669c7afd&e=8ddc70b797


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Bryant_nuk said:


> View attachment 13361665
> 
> 
> Davosa has this Speedline Chrono with tachymeter for $399. 10 ATMs water resistance. I imagine it may not be a "deal-deal" for some us but I feel it's definitely still a deal and a pretty delish one!
> ...


Here is a link to the listing for the whole series: https://www.davosa-usa.com/search?type=product&q=*speedline*

Seems like $399 is the regular price. According to camelcamelcamel, Amazon has had this price since the middle of June. Note that 2 out of 3 Amazon reviewers thought this watch looked cheaply made for $399: https://www.amazon.com/Davosa-Swiss-Speedline-16347055-Analog/dp/B00P0DL4H0/


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Amazon daily deal Seiko SRPC31K1








193$, looks like a good deal to me, only 3 left


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

MEzz said:


> Amazon daily deal Seiko SRPC31K1
> View attachment 13362271
> 
> 
> 193$, looks like a good deal to me, only 3 left


There is also a different model# series for this watch with some different dial color/strap options in the same price range.

Jomashop has the SRPA95 for $189.99
https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-srpa95.html








On ebay, Seiko SRPA71 gets you a bracelet for $218.00
https://www.ebay.com/p/Seiko-SRPA71...teel-Prospex-Black-Dial-Mens-Watch/2254361506


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

studiompd said:


> No, it wasn't an INOX. I remember a drop on a Victorinox that had an eta movement for really cheap - some people were buying it just for the movement. They sold tons and people were worried they oversold and couldn't fulfill all the orders. Is this the same one? Maybe at a higher price?
> 
> edit: yep, this is the one. First drop was on bracelet for $130!


Well, bracelet was $159, and rubber $129. I got it on bracelet, and absolutely love it. Gets a lot of wear, during both business and pleasure.

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> The ad doesn't say it, but this is the dual time version. Great looking watch for that price.


I have this one in a stainless bracelet. It is quartz but it is a fantastic watch. The Matt black dial is great.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Omega Speedmaster Broad Arrow Black Dial Men's Automatic Watch (321.10.42.50.01.001) - *$3445* from Jomashop with code JOMANEW50

I saw this over on Slickdeals so I'll link to that as well. It includes some other Omegas. This has the automatic Calibre 3313, not the hand-wound movement found in the Moonwatch.

https://www.jomashop.com/omega-speedmaster-321-10-42-50-01-001.html?utm_medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ

https://slickdeals.net/f/11896931-omega-speedmaster-broad-arrow-42mm-black-dial-men-s-watch-3445-shipped


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

This just landed from Rakuten Global. Seller was Gallery Rare. Everything came as described (brand new, full kit, omega warranty). Couldn't be happier!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewodg (Dec 3, 2015)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> This just landed from Rakuten Global. Seller was Gallery Rare. Everything came as described (brand new, full kit, omega warranty). Couldn't be happier!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*NOT A DEAL*

What was your final price, if you don't mind me asking. Good to be prepared for the next time around...


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

thewodg said:


> *NOT A DEAL*
> 
> What was your final price, if you don't mind me asking. Good to be prepared for the next time around...


DM sent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> DM sent
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


why not post here for benefit of everyone?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

taike said:


> why not post here for benefit of everyone?


I though I'd cluttered the forum up enough!

The list price was about $3,500, after RG and credit card cashback, I got it for $2,850 (including shipping, which was just over $100).

Absolutely thrilled that it worked out for that price. I was definitely worried until I opened the package.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

BTerry2233 said:


> just a heads up
> if this is the same mesh that comes with the orange & black snorkle its junk


For a different perspective, I think that Bulova mesh is a nice band. It is comfortable and pretty well built. To each their own.


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

studiompd said:


> Is this the same Victorinox everyone went gaga over earlier this year? This one is limited to 100 purchases.


Ya, Massdrop said it was limited to 50 pcs for each of the rubber and bracelet versions, but it oversold into the 600-700 range. The rubber version was about $130 and the bracelet was about $160.

Now that the rubber version is being offered at $199, it doesn't seem to be selling very well this time. I previously bought the rubber model and put it on a new strap. I love getting stuff super cheap, but if I am being honest, the watch I got is so nice that I would still suggest buying it at the higher price of $199.

btw, I saw it is also on Amazon now for $250, which seems to be a record low at that site.


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> G-Shock, Auto-EL illumination but _not solar_, *Databank* w/ optional PIN, G-2900F-2VER, 46mm x 16.5mm, *$62 after AUG10 promo code incl free shipping* (tested). eBay: $71. RRP: $130.
> 
> Casio product page here.
> 
> ...


Not wishing to gatecrash, and we're in different countries (I'm in the UK), but this was recently as low as £23.18 (!) - around $30, may be worth Camelcamelcamel-ing if you're happy to wait a while. Original post back in June: https://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/ca...f-200m-wr-e-data-function-2318-amazon-2961931


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

horhay86 said:


> Gandcostraps have a 25% off sale with "25off" coupon.
> I've discovered them about a month ago, really like their straps for the money.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks just ordered one!

Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Todd Snyder x Timex Ironman, 42mm, 200m WR, indiglo illumination, mineral crystal, *$53* after 10% HANGTEN discount (tested; code exp. 8/6). This appears to be a clearance sale: "*All Sales Final*". Model no. TW5M17900J-BK01. The list price appears to have been $98.

In gray from Timex: $67.

Here is a WUS thread talking about this Todd Snyder watch (and a wristshot). I love my Ironman Timex (although it's not this model).

More photos of a used one F/S here (sides and back).

https://www.toddsnyder.com/collections/sale/products/timex-big-iron-man-black


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

There was a Casio G-Shock Frogman GWFD1000B-1, with a retail price of $1050 for sale at $400 at TJ Maxx.


----------



## rodtp (May 18, 2014)

TayTay said:


> Ya, Massdrop said it was limited to 50 pcs for each of the rubber and bracelet versions, but it oversold into the 600-700 range. The rubber version was about $130 and the bracelet was about $160.
> 
> Now that the rubber version is being offered at $199, it doesn't seem to be selling very well this time. I previously bought the rubber model and put it on a new strap. I love getting stuff super cheap, but if I am being honest, the watch I got is so nice that I would still suggest buying it at the higher price of $199.
> 
> btw, I saw it is also on Amazon now for $250, which seems to be a record low at that site.


I'm tempted to pull the trigger. I don't own an INOX myself but I have this big identification with the brand. My major issue is that there are some many watches from various price range I've been contemplating buying at the moment. My wifey will crack the s**ts if I order another watch.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

rodtp said:


> I'm tempted to pull the trigger. I don't own an INOX myself but I have this big identification with the brand. My major issue is that there are some many watches from various price range I've been contemplating buying at the moment. My wifey will crack the s**ts if I order another watch.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I could be wrong, but this $199 Massdrop Victorinox deal doesn't strike me as a "last chance" situation. My take: no pressure to buy right now.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I though I'd cluttered the forum up enough!
> 
> The list price was about $3,500, after RG and credit card cashback, I got it for $2,850 (including shipping, which was just over $100).
> 
> Absolutely thrilled that it worked out for that price. I was definitely worried until I opened the package.


Great deal for new on bracelet. I think it's been around $3200 or so before, but I haven't seen that price in a while.

My pre-owned 42mm on strap is due around Wednesday. Got it for $1900 net.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Tag McLaren titanium arrived today. Looks nicer than I expected.

Strange quartz movement. No running seconds hand. Central seconds and minutes counters. First crown position moves the hour hand in 1-hr steps in either direction like a GMT.

The rubber strap is almost infinitely adjustable without cutting, so that's a huge bonus.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

*Used* VICTORINOX Swiss Army INOX Green Dial Green Rubber Men's Watch 241683.1 - *$120* from ebay

This probably isn't the worst watch to pick up used, considering it can survive pretty much anything. This seller has 10 left.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-VICTORINOX-Swiss-Army-INOX-Green-Dial-Green-Rubber-Mens-Watch-241683-1/292466753347?epid=2254982715&hash=item4418607f43%3Ag%3AtWkAAOSwevZalGBR&_sop=15&_nkw=inox+green&_from=R40&rt=nc


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Nevermind


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> *Used* VICTORINOX Swiss Army INOX Green Dial Green Rubber Men's Watch 241683.1 - *$120* from ebay
> 
> This probably isn't the worst watch to pick up used, considering it can survive pretty much anything. This seller has 10 left.
> 
> ...


Where the heck does someone get 10 used green INOXes

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> Where the heck does someone get 10 used green INOXes
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Yea not one blue or black dial?! Not sure but they have already sold over 100. The listing has been up for months. I'm honestly not sure why I've never bothered to post it before.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Deleted. The Amazon listing just seemed funny.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Found this today at the Goodwill Boutique for $5. Barely used with box, manual, and tags. MSRP $165


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Oris Big Crown Swiss Hunter Team PS Edition 733-7649-4031LS, automatic (Oris 733, base SW 200-1), *38mm* x 12mm, sapphire crystal (mineral on back), 100m WR, screw down crown, *$599*. Brand New on eBay (after Jomashop): $995. List: $1,850.

Oris product page here.

https://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-01-733-7649-4031-ls.html


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Oris Big Crown Swiss Hunter Team PS Edition 733-7649-4031LS, automatic (Oris 733, base SW 200-1), *38mm* x 12mm, sapphire crystal (mineral on back), 100m WR, screw down crown, *$599*. Brand New on eBay (after Jomashop): $995. List: $1,850.
> 
> Oris product page here.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-01-733-7649-4031-ls.html


You always post so many deals. I'm curious to see your personal watch collection... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> You always post so many deals. I'm curious to see your personal watch collection...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


My collection is pretty modest: a Seiko Blue Lagoon Samurai (one of the first deals I posted here), a few G-Shocks and a few Timex. I try to post deals I would be willing to buy myself, if I could.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> My collection is pretty modest: a Seiko Blue Lagoon Samurai (one of the first deals I posted here), a few G-Shocks and a few Timex. I try to post deals I would be willing to buy myself, if I could.


Not really a deal. Speaking of the Seiko Samurai Blue Lagoon, these Seiko Prospex Save the Ocean Turtles and Samurai prices have slowly and steadily been coming down. When the Blue Lagoons first came out they could be had at relatively normal pricing. Then I guess everyone realized they were limited and they climbed north of $500. With their similar look, I assumed the same thing might happen with the SRPC91 and SRPC93. However they can both be had on ebay for around $300 now. I'm interested to see how much more they will drop. I guess that's the difference between the BL being a Limited Edition and the STO being Special Edition. Also, I just now realized they release a Save the Ocean solar chronograph.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=seiko+srpc93&_sop=15

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=seiko+srpc91&_sop=15


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I though I'd cluttered the forum up enough!
> 
> The list price was about $3,500, after RG and credit card cashback, I got it for $2,850 (including shipping, which was just over $100).
> 
> ...


Congratulations! You got a great deal on an awesome watch


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

yinzburgher said:


> Not really a deal. Speaking of the Seiko Samurai Blue Lagoon, these Seiko Prospex Save the Ocean Turtles and Samurai prices have slowly and steadily been coming down. When the Blue Lagoons first came out they could be had at relatively normal pricing. Then I guess everyone realized they were limited and they climbed north of $500. With their similar look, I assumed the same thing might happen with the SRPC91 and SRPC93. However they can both be had on ebay for around $300 now. I'm interested to see how much more they will drop. I guess that's the difference between the BL being a Limited Edition and the STO being Special Edition. Also, I just now realized they release a Save the Ocean solar chronograph.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=seiko+srpc93&_sop=15
> 
> ...


Am I the only one that actually prefers the STO to the BL? That textured dial and less in your face contrasting pallete speaks to me a lot more than the blue lagoon, which I've never been a fan of honestly (same could be said about me and Seiko divers in general)

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Chirv said:


> Am I the only one that actually prefers the STO to the BL? That textured dial and less in your face contrasting pallete speaks to me a lot more than the blue lagoon, which I've never been a fan of honestly (same could be said about me and Seiko divers in general)
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


I like both but if I were to pick one I'd probably go with the STO as well. I don't really love the PVD treatment they gave the bezel but I think that dial is awesome and really unique.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Since I haven't been around here in a while, figured I'd try to find at least something interesting for y'all...

Old logo BROWN LINEN(?) DIAL 200m auto Glycine Incursore automatic 46mm - $360 
Never seen any Glycine quite like it, and seems like a decent deal considering theyre going back up in price.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/372140604538









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

yinzburgher said:


> I like both but if I were to pick one I'd probably go with the STO as well. I don't really love the PVD treatment they gave the bezel but I think that dial is awesome and really unique.


Huh never noticed the pvd bezel and crown... Makes me even less of a fan.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Touch of modern 150 for 500+


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop deals 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumpweed said:


> Touch of modern 150 for 500+
> View attachment 13364175


I was able to use my existing credits to get more credits. Creditception.


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

studiompd said:


> Ya beat me! Just found that info in their discussion...


Still a good deal for the watch .. got mine on bracelet and it has become my daily ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pronikov (Sep 14, 2013)

[QUOTE = cel4145; 46685251] Ссылка купить? Я не думаю, что вы можете купить их пока нет. [/ QUOTE]

Я купил


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

GeneralSkinny said:


> Anyone have any experience buying something from Jacobtime that they didn't have on-hand? They don't actually have these in stock and it would suck to get charged and left waiting forever for something they may never get.


Any luck with this? When I visit the listing it says: "Available to ship within 7-10 business days" under the _Add to Cart_ button. I can add it to my cart, and it seems to be proceeding as expected. I don't have experience with Jacob Time.


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

RyanD said:


> I was able to use my existing credits to get more credits. Creditception.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Nice what is this


Pronikov said:


> [QUOTE = cel4145; 46685251] Ссылка купить? Я не думаю, что вы можете купить их пока нет. [/ QUOTE]
> 
> Я купил


Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

ronragus said:


> Nice what is this
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I think that is the Dekla Flieger Type A

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> There is also a different model# series for this watch with some different dial color/strap options in the same price range.
> 
> Jomashop has the SRPA95 for $189.99
> https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-srpa95.html
> ...


I just googled "how to use a compass dial on watch" (link) and now I really want one of these.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rakuten Global 1300 JPY off coupon plus 25% back in points up to 10,000 points. In other words, if you buy a watch that's 40,000 JPY you will get 10,000 JPY in Rakuten credit. Stacks with 4% cash back.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/event/point/?scid=af_gl_lnk_linkshare_paid_AysPbYF8vuM&siteID=AysPbYF8vuM-QLW_mZdqKJ9LV.T_I6ThNw

- - - Updated - - -

Rakuten Global 1300 JPY off coupon plus 25% back in points up to 10,000 points. In other words, if you buy a watch that's 40,000 JPY you will get 10,000 JPY in Rakuten credit. Stacks with 4% cash back.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/event/point/?scid=af_gl_lnk_linkshare_paid_AysPbYF8vuM&siteID=AysPbYF8vuM-QLW_mZdqKJ9LV.T_I6ThNw


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

john_s said:


> I just googled "how to use a compass dial on watch" (link) and now I really want one of these.


Great link...I agree with you, a compass is a totally cool complication to have on a watch


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

TayTay said:


> Ya, Massdrop said it was limited to 50 pcs for each of the rubber and bracelet versions, but it oversold into the 600-700 range. The rubber version was about $130 and the bracelet was about $160.
> 
> Now that the rubber version is being offered at $199, it doesn't seem to be selling very well this time. I previously bought the rubber model and put it on a new strap. I love getting stuff super cheap, but if I am being honest, the watch I got is so nice that I would still suggest buying it at the higher price of $199.
> 
> btw, I saw it is also on Amazon now for $250, which seems to be a record low at that site.


I completely agree. At $200 this watch is still a hell of a deal. Such a nice watch.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

100 dollar Timex for 34.99 at Rakuten

The Fairfield line is almost as good as the Waterbury. Great craftmanship.

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/timex/product/TW2R37800VQ/?sku=TW2R37800VQ


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

NEW Seiko Prospex Automatic Brown Leather Strap Men's Watch SRPA95 - *$170* from ebay

I'm not familiar with this seller and it appears they only have 2 available but this is one of the lowest prices I've seen for a Prospex automatic.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Seiko-Automatic-Brown-Leather-Strap-Mens-Watch-SRPA95/323380229750


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

RyanD said:


> I was able to use my existing credits to get more credits. Creditception.


What did you pick up? I looked for good deals but didnt find much.

- - - Updated - - -



RyanD said:


> I was able to use my existing credits to get more credits. Creditception.


What did you pick up? I looked for good deals but didnt find much.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Chirv said:


> Am I the only one that actually prefers the STO to the BL? That textured dial and less in your face contrasting pallete speaks to me a lot more than the blue lagoon, which I've never been a fan of honestly (same could be said about me and Seiko divers in general)
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Oh it's absolutely so much sexier than the blue lagoon. I absolutely adore my STO turtle on strapcode jubilee. Blue lagoon may be more limited, but the STO is much richer. I ALMOST have no regrets, except the fact that I paid retail, and they can now be had for 60% that price.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

10% off clearance at [URL="http://www.creationwatches.com/products/orient-bambino-412/orient-2nd-generation-bambino-version-3-classic-automatic-fac0000db0-ac0000db-mens-watch-11082.html]Creation[/URL] with code "clear" brings this 2nd generation Orient Bambino to $102.60


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

OrientWatchUSA.com currently has 40% off site wide.

That'd bring Mako II USA down to $270.

"...offering a.40% OFF site-wide.sale on all Orient watches from August 6 – 12.
....
Use promo code “B2S2018” to get one of our Orient Star, Classic, Sport or Bambino watches"

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Orient Watch USA has 40% off site-wide from 8/6 - 8/12 with code B2S2018

https://www.orientwatchusa.com/


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Junghans handwind for $599

This is the 34mm unisex size.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Jungha...m=392068061530&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Alpina Alpiner silver dial

we are approaching quartz and Victorinox territory here folks.....

$299

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Alp...m=163173267157&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## networkned (May 15, 2018)

Wow, Orient has a Bambino on sale from $810,459,024,461.00 to $300 and that's before the 40% off discount.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

networkned said:


> Wow, Orient has a Bambino on sale from $810,459,024,461.00 to $300 and that's before the 40% off discount.
> 
> View attachment 13367769


crap.....now I know who will win the deal of the month in August


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Jomashop has Ball's Deep Quest titanium 3000-meter Chronometer on bracelet for $1495. I'm surprised these aren't selling better considering what a comparable watch from other brands go for. Ball makes an awesome bracelet too.

https://www.jomashop.com/ball-watch-dm3000a-scj-bk.html


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Not quite a deal.

Touch of Modern has the Seahope Liquid Metal watches on sale from $260-$275.









They claim to be the world's 1st liquid metal display watch.
Fluid Metal Display Watch changes from cool shapes into metal hands to tell the time.

Seems a bit of a gimmick, but a very cool gimmick in my opinion. 
Anyone familiar with this brand or model?

About the same price if you order direct from company in Japan.
And might actually deliver sooner than ToM does.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Another from the Watch Outlet, see VWG's Alpiner post above.

Ball Trainmaster Legend on bracelet for $566 40mm, exhibition case back, modified 2824 and a little Tritium.

Bracelet and case work are excellent.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ball-Train...a:g:cd8AAOSwP3pbMnfT:sc:USPSPriority!95054!US









Leather strap version is oddly pric3d higher at $598


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

Just received the blue Invicta 25643 bronze diver from Discount Watch Stores - pleasantly surprised because I hadn't received a shipping confirmation (looks like they shipped from a 3rd party as thought they might). Black one should be here tomorrow! Anyways, have to say extremely impressed with these Invicta bronze divers - for a bronze watch, these are true bargains. Grab them while you can - I see the prices going up a bit on Invicta Stores - now at $244 (weekday35 discount code still works, but brings it to $159 vs. $124 previous price) and they seem to no longer be available at Discount Watch Stores.

This blue dialed one is gorgeous - nice deep blue color and definitely more versatile than the orange, but orange is awesome for something more colorful. Blue looks great with a black, tan or brown strap as well. Orange dialed one has already started to form a patina, so yes, these are bronze!

Jomashop seems to have most in stock at around $130 (google5 will take $5 off to bring it to $125, but might be other codes out there as well), blue one at link below (note that Jomashop ships with a brown strap vs dark blue I received from Discount Watch Stores). Blue is definitely more versatile than orange and well worth this money for a bronze watch (and for those who don't like the Invicta name, you can barely read it in person on the dial and no branding on the case side!):

https://www.jomashop.com/invicta-pro-diver-watch-25643.html















Tan BluShark - just need matching hardware:




























Patina forming in just a couple of days:


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

I received the following from Jacobtime regarding my order for the Bulova UHF Field Watch:









- - - Updated - - -

I received the following from Jacobtime regarding my order for the Bulova UHF Field Watch:


----------



## Hughlysses (Sep 27, 2017)

kostasd said:


> Just received the blue Invicta 25643 bronze diver from Discount Watch Stores - pleasantly surprised because I hadn't received a shipping confirmation (looks like they shipped from a 3rd party as thought they might). Black one should be here tomorrow! Anyways, have to say extremely impressed with these Invicta bronze divers - for a bronze watch, these are true bargains. Grab them while you can - I see the prices going up a bit on Invicta Stores - now at $244 (weekday35 discount code still works, but brings it to $159 vs. $124 previous price) and they seem to no longer be available at Discount Watch Stores.
> 
> This blue dialed one is gorgeous - nice deep blue color and definitely more versatile than the orange, but orange is awesome for something more colorful. Blue looks great with a black, tan or brown strap as well. Orange dialed one has already started to form a patina, so yes, these are bronze!


I'd been jonesing for a bronze watch for some time and purchased one a couple of weeks ago on eBay from Kingdom of Watches. BIN price was ~$135 but there was a 15% eBay discount which worked out to ~$115 with free shipping. I'm VERY happy with mine. Kingdom of Watches doesn't have any bronze Invictas listed at present.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

This Alpina came in today.

Considering the cost, in-house movement, and overall quality, probably the best deal I've ever gotten. This is a great watch; far better than pics.

Beautiful dial texture and markers. Beautiful crystal with AR. Classic case. I'm very happy with this one.

Props to BostonCharlie for turning me onto this one.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Just arrived. New strap was first thing. What do you think?


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

mikksteel said:


> I received the following from Jacobtime regarding my order for the Bulova UHF Field Watch:
> 
> View attachment 13368829
> 
> ...


Not quite the price Jacobtime listed, but Nordstrom Rack has a Bulova UHF for $150


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Rakuten has 15% off sitewide today and tomorrow with code SAVE15. Savings capped at $50

https://www.rakuten.com/event/15-percent-off-sitewide/?l-id=promo-15off-email&scid=em_Promotional_20180806_Daily

That bring the Seiko 5 Automatic SNZH55 down to *$114* from Areatrend with code SAVE15

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/areatrend/product/1681903379/


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

NOT A DEAL!

CWS cancelled my Bulova Accutron order 










Bummer.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Junghans handwind for $599
> 
> This is the 34mm unisex size.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Jungha...m=392068061530&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851












This is sold by *watchgenies*, which has many ratings and a 99.6% positive feedback. They have some cool watches at good prices. Almost all of their ratings are private, however, which makes me uncomfortable. Does anybody have experience with them? (WUSer IMMT would also like to know.)


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Ossamanity said:


> NOT A DEAL!
> 
> CWS cancelled my Bulova Accutron order
> 
> ...


So they stopped the item from shipping to the wrong address however they can't just ship it to the right address? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

parsig9 said:


> Just arrived. New strap was first thing. What do you think?


Looks SWEET on that strap!

[


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

yinzburgher said:


> Rakuten has 15% off sitewide today and tomorrow with code SAVE15. Savings capped at $50
> 
> https://www.rakuten.com/event/15-percent-off-sitewide/?l-id=promo-15off-email&scid=em_Promotional_20180806_Daily
> 
> ...


Seiko compass watch SRPC29 for $195.49 after discount
https://www.rakuten.com/shop/areatrend/product/1682094371/









- - - Updated - - -



yinzburgher said:


> Rakuten has 15% off sitewide today and tomorrow with code SAVE15. Savings capped at $50
> 
> https://www.rakuten.com/event/15-percent-off-sitewide/?l-id=promo-15off-email&scid=em_Promotional_20180806_Daily
> 
> ...


Seiko compass watch SRPC29 for $195.49 after discount
https://www.rakuten.com/shop/areatrend/product/1682094371/


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

MstrDabbles said:


> So they stopped the item from shipping to the wrong address however they can't just ship it to the right address?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea that is what's weird about it. I played safe and instead of pursuing them and exchanging emails I simply asked them to refund.


----------



## drwelby (Oct 12, 2017)

Speaking of compass watches, I've been watching* this Lorus Solar compass on eBay for a while:









For $30 it looks like fun addition. The green arrow runs at half the speed of the hour hand so it's automatically does the "Boy Scout Trick". You just point it at the sun.

Sometimes the sportier version of this watch, the Lorus Vector, pops up for sale too.

* i.e. please buy this so I can stop watching it, item number 272667988359


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

parsig9 said:


> Just arrived. New strap was first thing. What do you think?


I was thinking of doing something similar. Which brand is that strap?

Does anyone know where to source bronze buckles?


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

$84.99 at TJ Maxx. First time I've ever held one. Must say I'm pleasantly surprised.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

MstrDabbles said:


> $84.99 at TJ Maxx. First time I've ever held one. Must say I'm pleasantly surprised.
> View attachment 13369263
> 
> View attachment 13369265
> ...


My local store had the blue one for 60$. 
Good bang for the buck .
Even better for 40$, both times through Amazon ?.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

MacInFL said:


> As we would say a long time ago, "Not cool....but MONDO COOL".
> 
> Please post a quick review after you receive. BTW, as you can see from my user icon, I like full lume!


After a snafu by Amazon "Logistics" (I use that term lightly), I finally received my Momentum Flatline today. I'm not much of a reviewer, but this watch is really nice for what I paid ($75). Swiss quartz, sapphire (appears to be A/R?), screw-down crown (signed). The blue in the face is very subtle, and not as pastel as the stock pics make it out to be. The leather strap is decent, and has an unusual keeper tie-down.

And the best part is: I got the full lume version as anticipated! The clean face and black hands should make this very readable at night.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

caktaylor said:


> I was thinking of doing something similar. Which brand is that strap?
> 
> Does anyone know where to source bronze buckles?


Ebay from Chinese sellers for about $11-12


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

kostasd said:


> Just received the blue Invicta 25643 bronze diver from Discount Watch Stores - pleasantly surprised because I hadn't received a shipping confirmation (looks like they shipped from a 3rd party as thought they might). Black one should be here tomorrow! Anyways, have to say extremely impressed with these Invicta bronze divers - for a bronze watch, these are true bargains. Grab them while you can - I see the prices going up a bit on Invicta Stores - now at $244 (weekday35 discount code still works, but brings it to $159 vs. $124 previous price) and they seem to no longer be available at Discount Watch Stores.
> 
> This blue dialed one is gorgeous - nice deep blue color and definitely more versatile than the orange, but orange is awesome for something more colorful. Blue looks great with a black, tan or brown strap as well. Orange dialed one has already started to form a patina, so yes, these are bronze!
> 
> ...


Can anyone confirm the dial size on these bronze watches? Standard Seiko sizing? Great value, but would love to swap the dial out.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Ebay from Chinese sellers for about $11-12


link, please

- - - Updated - - -



DuckaDiesel said:


> Ebay from Chinese sellers for about $11-12


link, please


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Same here :/











mikksteel said:


> I received the following from Jacobtime regarding my order for the Bulova UHF Field Watch:
> 
> View attachment 13368829
> 
> ...


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks to the OP, the Invicta bronze diver is quite nice for $115. I'm normally not a fan of rubber straps, but this super soft dark blue strap from Deep Blue works for me.









Sent from my LEX727 using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> I was thinking of doing something similar. Which brand is that strap?
> 
> Does anyone know where to source bronze buckles?


Borealis. The stock buckle does not fit

Those are great photos Beau! Stealing one.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

parsig9 said:


> Borealis. The stock buckle does not fit
> 
> Those are great photos Beau! Stealing one.


Yes, when I initially asked the question "Does anyone know where to source bronze buckles," I should have asked this...

Does anyone know where to source bronze buckles for an Isofrane-type strap?

I'm sorry if that was not clear.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Citizen World Time *GPS* Men's Eco-Drive Watch, blue dial, CC3000-89L, 44mm x 13.2mm, 100m WR, sapphire crystal, standard lugs, Costco price: *$490* (thx batmansk6!). eBay (brand new): $600. Amazon $787. DutyFreeIsland (OOS): $586. List: $1,125. Plus you get Costco's Customer Satisfaction Policy, which, in my limited experience, is very generous.

https://www.costco.com/Citizen-World-Time-GPS-Mens-Eco-Drive-Watch.product.100427031.html

Photo from Certified's listing ($602), where you'll find more photos:


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Citizen World Time *GPS* Men's Eco-Drive Watch, blue dial, CC3000-89L, 44mm x 13.2mm, 100m WR, sapphire crystal, standard lugs, Costco price: *between $500 - $460*. (I'm not a member, but I see it sandwiched between two non-member watches with these prices when I sort by price.) eBay (brand new): $600. Amazon $787. DutyFreeIsland (OOS): $586. List: $1,125. Plus you get Costco's Customer Satisfaction Policy, which, in my limited experience, is very generous.
> 
> https://www.costco.com/Citizen-World-Time-GPS-Mens-Eco-Drive-Watch.product.100427031.html
> 
> Photo from Certified's listing ($602), where you'll find more photos:


$489.99

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

Gonkl said:


> Can anyone confirm the dial size on these bronze watches? Standard Seiko sizing? Great value, but would love to swap the dial out.


Not sure exactly, but the crystal diameter is approximately 32.5 mm (inner dimension of bezel). Not sure if that helps you or whether you can determine the dial size from that??


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Jomashop has Ball's Deep Quest titanium 3000-meter Chronometer on bracelet for $1495. I'm surprised these aren't selling better considering what a comparable watch from other brands go for. Ball makes an awesome bracelet too.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/ball-watch-dm3000a-scj-bk.html


without that protrusion on the side, that would be a huge seller. Otherwise it is an extremely attractive watch


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Gonkl said:


> Can anyone confirm the dial size on these bronze watches? Standard Seiko sizing? Great value, but would love to swap the dial out.


I don't have one, so I can't say the exact dial size. But I can say with certainty that the standard 28.5mm Seiko dials used with the 7s26, 4r36, etc will not be compatible with this watch. The date window on the NH35(4r35) is always the same distance from the center of the dial. In the case of watches like the the 8926 the date wheel is basically up against the edge of the dial, only leaving room for the small hashes of a minute track. The 25643 has quite a bit more space between the date window and the edge of the dial, which make sense considering it has the larger case size of 45mm when compared to 40mm. It is possible that there could be other larger Seiko dials that are compatible with this case and movement but the 28.5mm dials will not be. Sorry I realize this is an awkward explanation but maybe looking at the 2 watches next to each other will make it easier.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> without that protrusion on the side, that would be a huge seller. Otherwise it is an extremely attractive watch


You really can't complete your Ball's Deep Quest without the protrusion.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> crap.....now I know who will win the deal of the month in August


Totally obvious errors don't count. :-d


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Are there any current discount codes for discountwatchstore?


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Hamilton Valiant Automatic Mens Watch H39515753, ETA 2824-2, 40mm x 10mm, 50m WR, sapphire crystal, (all per Jomashop). $420 - $50 SAVE15 promo = *$370* (not tested). eBay: $469. Amazon: $499. List: $645.

Sold by Jomashop on Rakuten. Jomashop is OOS, but their Rakuten listing shows two left. FWIW, Jomashop's site _does_ have this model available in an "open box" listing. So if you order this from Rakuten, and they actually fulfill the order, inspect it closely. Or, just chuck it and go for the $299 (42mm) Alpina Alpiner on eBay. ;-)

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/HML-H39515753/

Image from Jomashop:


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Are there any current discount codes for discountwatchstore?


I think they showed me a 10% discount code YOURDEAL when I visited earlier this evening (yup, there it is again). SlickDeals also shows TUESDAYTEN for 10% and BESTDEAL for 30% (?). They also show some targeted at brands, e.g. Glycine, Citizen & Invicta.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> *Invicta Men's 25642 Pro Diver Automatic 3 Hand Black Dial Watch* - *$101.65* after all rebates/coupons
> 
> Thanks everyone for the pics and the deal! Bunch of enablers on here! Darn the blue sold out!
> 
> ...


Well, I didn't have an insofrane sitting around, but I did have a generic Breitling Ocean Racer strap. Doesn't look too awful on there. Still can't get over this watch for ~$102. I'd gladly buy the blue one as well if I could find it.

























And yes I did just quote myself.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> I think they showed me a 10% discount code YOURDEAL when I visited earlier this evening (yup, there it is again). SlickDeals also shows TUESDAYTEN for 10% and BESTDEAL for 30% (?). They also show some targeted at brands, e.g. Glycine, Citizen & Invicta.


Thanks. YOURDEAL worked.

Edit: Tried BESTDEAL as well, no go.

- - - Updated - - -



BostonCharlie said:


> I think they showed me a 10% discount code YOURDEAL when I visited earlier this evening (yup, there it is again). SlickDeals also shows TUESDAYTEN for 10% and BESTDEAL for 30% (?). They also show some targeted at brands, e.g. Glycine, Citizen & Invicta.


Thanks. YOURDEAL worked.


----------



## Pronikov (Sep 14, 2013)

[QUOTE = yellowbear; 46701919] Я думаю , что это Dekla Flieger Type A

Направлено из моего Pixel 2 с помощью Tapatalk [/ QUOTE]

Да. Это они. https://www.facebook.com/deklawatches/


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Ebay from Chinese sellers for about $11-12


Could you kindly post the link coz I couldn't find it for that price on eBay.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

juice009 said:


> Could you kindly post the link coz I couldn't find it for that price on eBay.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I made a mistake, its brass not bronze.
Still very nice.

https://m.ebay.com/itm/20mm-Solid-B...1ea4fff1a2b3&ul_noapp=true#vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Today's offer from Massdrop









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lecorbeau (Apr 25, 2013)

Iguanasell.com is having a 40% summer sale...some really good finds.

https://www.iguanasell.com/collecti...tches-leather-and-accesories/ships-within-24h


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

lecorbeau said:


> Iguanasell.com is having a 40% summer sale...some really good finds.
> 
> https://www.iguanasell.com/collecti...tches-leather-and-accesories/ships-within-24h


Really? I haven't found anything that isn't significantly more expensive than elsewhere on the net, even after the 40% discount.


----------



## lecorbeau (Apr 25, 2013)

YellowBullet said:


> Really? I haven't found anything that isn't significantly more expensive than elsewhere on the net, even after the 40% discount.


I picked up a Max Bill handwind for $460.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

lecorbeau said:


> I picked up a Max Bill handwind for $460.


Just checking, but are you aware that that one is the 34mm ladies version?


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Looks like ebay will have a 15% site wide tomorrow 8/8 with code PRONTO15.

Saw on SD.


----------



## lecorbeau (Apr 25, 2013)

Negakinu said:


> Just checking, but are you aware that that one is the 34mm ladies version?


and? 

- - - Updated - - -



Negakinu said:


> Just checking, but are you aware that that one is the 34mm ladies version?


and?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

lecorbeau said:


> Iguanasell.com is having a 40% summer sale...some really good finds.
> 
> https://www.iguanasell.com/collecti...tches-leather-and-accesories/ships-within-24h


I'm always appreciative of everyone here that posts links to sales, but please point out to me at least one "really good find" here (granted, I only just quickly browsed the entire sale, but even at 40% off, everything I looked at appeared significantly overpriced compared to what they could be had for through GM sites and/or "the 'bay").

- - - Updated - - -



lecorbeau said:


> Iguanasell.com is having a 40% summer sale...some really good finds.
> 
> https://www.iguanasell.com/collecti...tches-leather-and-accesories/ships-within-24h


I'm always appreciative of everyone here that posts links to sales, but please point out to me at least one "really good find" here (granted, I only just quickly browsed the entire sale, but even at 40% off, everything I looked at appeared significantly overpriced compared to what they could be had for through GM sites and/or "the 'bay").


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Peace N Time said:


> Looks like ebay will have a 15% site wide tomorrow 8/8 with code PRONTO15.
> 
> Saw on SD.


And of course silly me just bought things on eBay yesterday.

-___-

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> I don't have one, so I can't say the exact dial size. But I can say with certainty that the standard 28.5mm Seiko dials used with the 7s26, 4r36, etc will not be compatible with this watch. The date window on the NH35(4r35) is always the same distance from the center of the dial. In the case of watches like the the 8926 the date wheel is basically up against the edge of the dial, only leaving room for the small hashes of a minute track. The 25643 has quite a bit more space between the date window and the edge of the dial, which make sense considering it has the larger case size of 45mm when compared to 40mm. It is possible that there could be other larger Seiko dials that are compatible with this case and movement but the 28.5mm dials will not be. Sorry I realize this is an awkward explanation but maybe looking at the 2 watches next to each other will make it easier.
> 
> View attachment 13369575
> View attachment 13369579


Makes total sense. Good tip. I saw the date window slightly inset into the minute markers and hoped


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

For all of you Mod'ers and DIY'ers, Esslinger has an extra 20% off Clearance items: https://www.esslinger.com/clearance...316300097&mc_cid=71492261be&mc_eid=86790aeafe


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

T-Mobile Tuesdays app has 25% off Google Express today (up to $40). I did not check, but bound to be some watch that is a good deal: 
https://express.google.com/u/0/search?cat=B.529435

You must be a T-Mobile customer to take advantage of this.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

cel4145 said:


> T-Mobile Tuesdays app has 25% off Google Express today (up to $40). I did not check, but bound to be some watch that is a good deal:
> https://express.google.com/u/0/search?cat=B.529435
> 
> You must be a T-Mobile customer to take advantage of this.


Casio Mudman G9000 for $45. I'm not a T-Mobile customer so I cannot test it. But seems like a solid deal.

https://express.google.com/u/0/product/355503261328288131_2787056443485862168_8175035










Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Not a deal.

This morning, DiscountWatchStore emailed me a receipt for my discounted purchase made online last night. Then 7 minutes later Paypal emailed me a full credit refund for my purchase. Not sure what is going on.

- - - Updated - - -

Not a deal.

This morning, DiscountWatchStore emailed me a receipt for my discounted purchase made online last night. Then 7 minutes later Paypal emailed me a full credit refund for my purchase. Not sure what is going on.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

This is going back a few weeks, but I put my $21 Joma blue Hadley Roma gator strap on my SARB065. Really great combo in my opinion. Thanks OP!


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

mikksteel said:


> I received the following from Jacobtime regarding my order for the Bulova UHF Field Watch:
> 
> View attachment 13368829
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I saw this coming the second I read "ships in 1-2 weeks."


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Cvp33 said:


> *Invicta Men's 25642 Pro Diver Automatic 3 Hand Black Dial Watch* - *$101.65* after all rebates/coupons
> 
> Thanks everyone for the pics and the deal! Bunch of enablers on here! Darn the blue sold out!
> 
> ...


Just confirming this is bronze? The description says "case shape: stainless steel"


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> Just confirming this is bronze? The description says "case shape: stainless steel"


From the other day:


kostasd said:


> Just received the blue Invicta 25643 bronze diver from Discount Watch Stores - ...
> Patina forming in just a couple of days:


----------



## zippotone (Oct 7, 2016)

Iguanasell is so shady I wouldn't be surprised if they had raised prices before offering 40% discount


YellowBullet said:


> Really? I haven't found anything that isn't significantly more expensive than elsewhere on the net, even after the 40% discount.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Certina DS Podium Automatic Men's Watch C001-407-16-057-00 - *$235* from Ashford with code AFFPODIUM235

Don't forget 3% cash back through Ebates.com

https://www.ashford.com/us/C001-407-16-057-00.pid?utm_source=cj&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=affiliate_deals&utm_term=cjnl&utm_content=affpodium235&source=4061us14508062018&AID=13413914&PID=46157&SID=ebs1897281962sbe&src=AACJ&PubName=Ebates+Performance+Marketing%2C+Inc.&LinkName=AFF+-+Certina+C001-407-16-057-00+for+%24235&PubCID=46157


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Peace N Time said:


> Looks like ebay will have a 15% site wide tomorrow 8/8 with code PRONTO15.
> 
> Saw on SD.


Be still, my beating heart


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

SEIKO 5 Automatic Black Dial Men's Watch SRPB31, the new orange compressor-style 100 meter watch, with the 4r36 movement that allows hacking and hand-winding (and which I happen to be wearing right now, and I can attest that it is a pleasure to wear, one of the few watches to draw compliments from strangers) is on sale at Jomashop for $136.25 which is a sweet deal.









https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-srpb31.html


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

NOT A DEAL.

My Rakuten Global skx007 just arrived. Didn't think that this watch would look this good in person, but I'm in love already lol.

They even threw in a free NATO. Not bad for a net total of like $70 USD.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

ki6h said:


> SEIKO 5 Automatic Black Dial Men's Watch SRPB31, the new orange compressor-style 100 meter watch, with the 4r36 movement that allows hacking and hand-winding (and which I happen to be wearing right now, and I can attest that it is a pleasure to wear, one of the few watches to draw compliments from strangers) is on sale at Jomashop for $136.25 which is a sweet deal.
> 
> View attachment 13371703
> 
> ...


An internal rotating bezel and Seiko STILL can't get the alignment right, LULZ!!!!!!!!

- - - Updated - - -



ki6h said:


> SEIKO 5 Automatic Black Dial Men's Watch SRPB31, the new orange compressor-style 100 meter watch, with the 4r36 movement that allows hacking and hand-winding (and which I happen to be wearing right now, and I can attest that it is a pleasure to wear, one of the few watches to draw compliments from strangers) is on sale at Jomashop for $136.25 which is a sweet deal.
> 
> View attachment 13371703
> 
> ...


An internal rotating bezel and Seiko STILL can't get the alignment right, LULZ!!!!!!!!

- - - Updated - - -

What the flarg is now up with these "double posts within a post"??????

- - - Updated - - -

What the flarg is now up with these "double posts within a post"??????


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> NOT A DEAL.
> 
> My Rakuten Global skx007 just arrived. Didn't think that this watch would look this good in person, but I'm in love already lol.
> 
> ...


What! You got the skx007 for 70$ usd. How?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Katobaggins (Apr 14, 2013)

ki6h said:


> SEIKO 5 Automatic Black Dial Men's Watch SRPB31, the new orange compressor-style 100 meter watch, with the 4r36 movement that allows hacking and hand-winding (and which I happen to be wearing right now, and I can attest that it is a pleasure to wear, one of the few watches to draw compliments from strangers) is on sale at Jomashop for $136.25 which is a sweet deal.
> 
> View attachment 13371703
> 
> ...


Oh man, I gotta jump on this one!


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

juice009 said:


> What! You got the skx007 for 70$ usd. How?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


The watch itself was like $160 on Rakuten, then I got Ebates 20%, however long story short I actually got 40% back... oops xD.

Then the remaining off was Rakuten points left over from the Jade monster I bought a month ago.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Katobaggins said:


> Oh man, I gotta jump on this one!


will possibly be cheaper on ebay with code tomorrow


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

Peace N Time said:


> Looks like ebay will have a 15% site wide tomorrow 8/8 with code PRONTO15.
> 
> Saw on SD.


Not a deal...

Where did you see that?


----------



## Katobaggins (Apr 14, 2013)

taike said:


> will possibly be cheaper on ebay with code tomorrow


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

NRAchad said:


> Not a deal...
> 
> Where did you see that?


SD = slickdeals

- - - Updated - - -



NRAchad said:


> Not a deal...
> 
> Where did you see that?


SD = slickdeals


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

FYI: I have been watching a time piece from an ebay vendor for a week or so and I noticed that the price of the watch has increased apparently in anticipation of tomorrow's ebay promotion.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Pro Diver said:


> FYI: I have been watching a time piece from an ebay vendor for a week or so and I noticed that the price of the watch has increased apparently in anticipation of tomorrow's ebay promotion.


Which makes no sense, seeing as the seller does not take the hit during these promotions?

- - - Updated - - -



Pro Diver said:


> FYI: I have been watching a time piece from an ebay vendor for a week or so and I noticed that the price of the watch has increased apparently in anticipation of tomorrow's ebay promotion.


Which makes no sense, seeing as the seller does not take the hit during these promotions?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Pro Diver said:


> FYI: I have been watching a time piece from an ebay vendor for a week or so and I noticed that the price of the watch has increased apparently in anticipation of tomorrow's ebay promotion.


I drop my prices before eBay promos. I like sales.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Peace N Time said:


> Looks like ebay will have a 15% site wide tomorrow 8/8 with code PRONTO15.
> 
> Saw on SD.





NRAchad said:


> Not a deal...
> 
> Where did you see that?


SD refers to Slickdeals.com

https://slickdeals.net/f/11910583-ebay-site-wide-15-off-min-purchase-25-max-discount-100-starts-08-08?src=SiteSearchV2_SearchBarV2Algo1


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

taike said:


> SD = slickdeals
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> SD = slickdeals





yinzburgher said:


> SD refers to Slickdeals.com
> 
> https://slickdeals.net/f/11910583-ebay-site-wide-15-off-min-purchase-25-max-discount-100-starts-08-08?src=SiteSearchV2_SearchBarV2Algo1


Sorry. I need to get better at scrolling to the end. On the plus side I learned to multi-quote today. This opens up whole new WUS worlds for me!


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Ebay sale tomorrow...








Edit: Had a Pelagos on my watch list and the price went up to cancel out the code. F-you Watchmaxx.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> An internal rotating bezel and Seiko STILL can't get the alignment right, LULZ!!!!!!!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


The bezel moves 360 degrees; it's not permanently like that, probably Joma's photo guy didn't straighten it before taking the pic.


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

RyanD said:


> I drop my prices before eBay promos. I like sales.


I just did on the one watch I have up right now, too. Want to get people in the deal mindset before the code hits. I guess folks raise prices to get more from the folks who haven't been following and decide to "get a deal" with the code.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> The watch itself was like $160 on Rakuten, then I got Ebates 20%, however long story short I actually got 40% back... oops xD.
> 
> Then the remaining off was Rakuten points left over from the Jade monster I bought a month ago.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


That is awesome.
How often does rakuten have 20% cashback through ebates? 
I was hesitant to pull the trigger last time around, by the time I took the time to figure out how it works it was gone.
Would love to get a blue monster using this method.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

DuckaDiesel said:


> That is awesome.
> How often does rakuten have 20% cashback through ebates?
> I was hesitant to pull the trigger last time around, by the time I took the time to figure out how it works it was gone.
> Would love to get a blue monster using this method.


It's definitely worth it. I don't know how often they do 20% back but I'd guess once every couple of months. I like Rakuten because they usually have the lowest grey market prices even before 20% back. It can just be a little tricky finding a seller to ship to you. I've had great service with 1More and Seiko Specialty Store 3s, but not so good service with Glories watch store.

Also check eBay for a blue monster in case they have 15% off tomorrow.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> It's definitely worth it. I don't know how often they do 20% back but I'd guess once every couple of months. I like Rakuten because they usually have the lowest grey market prices even before 20% back. It can just be a little tricky finding a seller to ship to you. I've had great service with 1More and Seiko Specialty Store 3s, but not so good service with Glories watch store.
> 
> Also check eBay for a blue monster in case they have 15% off tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


For sure, thanks for the advice!
Enjoy your new pieces.


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

ki6h said:


> SEIKO 5 Automatic Black Dial Men's Watch SRPB31, the new orange compressor-style 100 meter watch, with the 4r36 movement that allows hacking and hand-winding (and which I happen to be wearing right now, and I can attest that it is a pleasure to wear, one of the few watches to draw compliments from strangers) is on sale at Jomashop for $136.25 which is a sweet deal.
> 
> View attachment 13371703
> 
> ...


Sweet deal and watch, but I have to warn you that the inner rotating bezel turns VERY EASILY via the crown at 2. I had an SRPB27 which I got rid of because the slightest touch of that crown at 2 would rotate the inner bezel - would never stay lined up properly. Wish that crown at 2 was screw down to prevent that from happening, or had more resistance. Very sweet watch, otherwise.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Casio F-91W Classic Black Digital Resin Strap Watch, *$8 incl. free shipping*.

Good WUS discussion of the F-91W here, which includes this cool wristshot on a NATO (although this discussion describes the challenges of installing a NATO on the F-91W):










https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens-F91W-1-Classic-Black-Digital-Resin-Strap-Watch-/201237986027


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Certified Watch Store on Ebay, Alpina Alpiner Silver Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch AL550S5AQ6B for $538.72. Buy it now? Or wait until tomorrow and see if they raise the price with the 15% off PRONTO15 coupon going live? 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Alp...ess-Steel-Mens-Watch-AL550S5AQ6B/272999337974


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> Certified Watch Store on Ebay, Alpina Alpiner Silver Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch AL550S5AQ6B for $538.72. Buy it now? Or wait until tomorrow and see if they raise the price with the 15% off PRONTO15 coupon going live?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Alp...ess-Steel-Mens-Watch-AL550S5AQ6B/272999337974
> 
> View attachment 13372567


Wait for tomorrow. Alpina deals are a dime a dozen, as shown on this thread in the past month.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

ki6h said:


> The bezel moves 360 degrees; it's not permanently like that, probably Joma's photo guy didn't straighten it before taking the pic.


Uh, yeah....thanks for helping me to understand that rotating means it moves 360 degrees.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> The watch itself was like $160 on Rakuten, then I got Ebates 20%, however long story short I actually got 40% back... oops xD.
> 
> Then the remaining off was Rakuten points left over from the Jade monster I bought a month ago.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Nice. I've never used Rakuten before but it had that promo recently. So I searched the site for the watches that I was interested in and everytime I clicked on the watch from search result a pop up said we don't ship to USA. I tried with couple of different watch models it was the same everytime. After that pop up warning I didn't wanted to go through with the purchase. So I gave up.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

juice009 said:


> Nice. I've never used Rakuten before but it had that promo recently. So I searched the site for the watches that I was interested in and everytime I clicked on the watch from search result a pop up said we don't ship to USA. I tried with couple of different watch models it was the same everytime. After that pop up warning I didn't wanted to go through with the purchase. So I gave up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yeah it had the pop-up for me to but I ordered anyways and they shipped it no problem. Sometimes I guess it's just a gamble.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

dumberdrummer said:


> Uh, yeah....thanks for helping me to understand that rotating means it moves 360 degrees.


Perhaps he means there is no click for alignment? It rotates smoothly? My Glycine's GMT inner bezel rotates smoothly which I like since I sometimes set it to check India time (work thing) which has half hour difference. My other GMT watches moves in 1 hour steps.

- - - Updated - - -



dumberdrummer said:


> Uh, yeah....thanks for helping me to understand that rotating means it moves 360 degrees.


Perhaps he means there is no click for alignment? It rotates smoothly? My Glycine's GMT inner bezel rotates smoothly which I like since I sometimes set it to check India time (work thing) which has half hour difference. My other GMT watches moves in 1 hour steps.


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Casio F-91W Classic Black Digital Resin Strap Watch, *$8 incl. free shipping*.
> 
> Good WUS discussion of the F-91W here, which includes this cool wristshot on a NATO (although this discussion describes the challenges of installing a NATO on the F-91W):
> 
> ...


I never thought I'd find a better deal on a watch than you, but check out these F-91W's for $5: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens-F91W-1-Classic-Digital-Black-Stainless-Steel-Watch/273049213475

- - - Updated - - -



BostonCharlie said:


> Casio F-91W Classic Black Digital Resin Strap Watch, *$8 incl. free shipping*.
> 
> Good WUS discussion of the F-91W here, which includes this cool wristshot on a NATO (although this discussion describes the challenges of installing a NATO on the F-91W):
> 
> ...


I never thought I'd find a better deal on a watch than you, but check out these F-91W's for $5: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens-F91W-1-Classic-Digital-Black-Stainless-Steel-Watch/273049213475


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

Struggling with this one... must... not... buy...

What's tomorrow's promo code again?









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Uh, yeah....thanks for helping me to understand that rotating means it moves 360 degrees.


I'm guessing, but ...









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## adhin (May 4, 2015)

GeneralSkinny said:


> I never thought I'd find a better deal on a watch than you, but check out these F-91W's for $5


$80USD shipping (to Australia) kills it hahaha dayum

- - - Updated - - -



GeneralSkinny said:


> I never thought I'd find a better deal on a watch than you, but check out these F-91W's for $5


$80USD shipping (to Australia) kills it hahaha dayum


----------



## salems (Aug 25, 2010)

Not Deal but 1000 pages of Deals.....AWESOME.


----------



## salems (Aug 25, 2010)

Duplicated, sorry.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Ebay 15% Promo


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> but not so good service with Glories watch store.


Do you mind sharing what your experience was with Glories? I placed an order with them through Rakuten Global and they've been pretty much incommunicado, as they say in Japan. Considering their supposed prices and selection it, I'm likely not the only one that ordered from them this past time around so it may be helpful to a few others as well.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Citizen Promaster Diver BN0150-28E - $118 with code PRONTO15

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Promaster-Diver-Mens-Watch-BN0150-28E


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> Do you mind sharing what your experience was with Glories? I placed an order with them through Rakuten Global and they've been pretty much incommunicado, as they say in Japan. Considering their supposed prices and selection it, I'm likely not the only one that ordered from them this past time around so it may be helpful to a few others as well.


Basically I ordered and it all went through even the confirmation, then they just cancelled the order without notice. I emailed them asking why and they said they won't ship to Canada. But I ended up spending less with Seiko Specialty Store 3s anyways so I'm not mad.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlos_p (Apr 23, 2017)

Peace N Time said:


> View attachment 13373257
> 
> 
> Ebay 15% Promo


How about the rest of the world??

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Karlos_p said:


> How about the rest of the world??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Looks like it starts at 10am est in Canada

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Peace N Time said:


> View attachment 13373257
> 
> 
> Ebay 15% Promo


Second time you beat me to this....I'm watching you from now on


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

40% off site wide at www.orientwatchusa.com
Promo code: B2S2018


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Seiko urchin and Bertucci offers from Massdrop









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Bulova UHF Field _refurb_ $119 less 15% PRONTO15 code on ebay = $102 before any cashback you can muster

https://www.ebay.com/itm/292251412662


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Peace N Time said:


> View attachment 13373257
> 
> 
> Ebay 15% Promo


There is absolutely no mention of this on my eBay home page. Bastards.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Elkins45 said:


> There is absolutely no mention of this on my eBay home page. Bastards.


It's not on the home page yet. Only active at 8am Pacific time.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

justin86 said:


> It's not on the home page yet. Only active at 8am Pacific time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yea they telling me code isn't ready yet. Hurry up!! I got work to do


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

64 minutes and counting....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Just putting it out there again ad the ebay coupon is about to go live.

The Seiko SNKL23 is still available for $80 before any coupons. I got mine a couple weeks ago and i'm enjoying it a lot.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/112762044007


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Anyone planning to purchase Seiko samurai save the ocean, sumo or mini turtle? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Anybody know of any nice rolled canvas straps (without leather) on eBay to grab with the coupon? Below $40 let's say.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

juice009 said:


> Anyone planning to purchase Seiko samurai save the ocean, sumo or mini turtle?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I really wanted to but won't because I was given the option that either I can save my marriage or save the ocean.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Ossamanity said:


> I really wanted to but won't because I was given the option that either I can save my marriage or save the ocean.


I guess you're not an environmentalist...

- - - Updated - - -



Ossamanity said:


> I really wanted to but won't because I was given the option that either I can save my marriage or save the ocean.


I guess you're not an environmentalist...


----------



## Bob Jim (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi all - I think this is my first time posting in this thread. I think even without the coupon, this is a great deal - The Alpina Startimer for $582.99 - the model begins with Al710, which makes me believe this is the in-house movement, also used in Frederique Constant (FC-710 movement).

Assuming the coupon is activated today, total is ~495, which I think is the lowest price I've seen for an in-house movement.

I can't post links or images due to my post count. If someone can do so, that would be appreciated. But you can search eBay for "AL710" and the seller is Certified Watch Store. There are still 4 remaining.

- - - Updated - - -

Hi all - I think this is my first time posting in this thread. I think even without the coupon, this is a great deal - The Alpina Startimer for $582.99 - the model begins with Al710, which makes me believe this is the in-house movement, also used in Frederique Constant (FC-710 movement).

Assuming the coupon is activated today, total is ~495, which I think is the lowest price I've seen for an in-house movement.

I can't post links or images due to my post count. If someone can do so, that would be appreciated. But you can search eBay for "AL710" and the seller is Certified Watch Store. There are still 4 remaining.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Wow. Checkout took forever to process, but I was able to purchase the white dialed Alpina GMT 4 for $468 after discount using the eBay code. There were over 100 users watching the sale, so let’s see if the order gets fulfilled.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Got Seiko padi mini turtle and blumo. Was also gonna get the samurai save the ocean but the seller increased the price. So now he can keep the watch to himself. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Ossamanity said:


> Just putting it out there again ad the ebay coupon is about to go live.
> 
> The Seiko SNKL23 is still available for $80 before any coupons. I got mine a couple weeks ago and i'm enjoying it a lot.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/112762044007


$150 now...and out of stock.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> $150 now...and out of stock.


Don't worry you didn't miss it. The seller raised it to $150 just before the sale went live...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Peace N Time said:


> View attachment 13373257
> 
> 
> Ebay 15% Promo


Thanks for the reminder! I just picked up a bracelet for my Omega Dynamic Gen 3 chrono - been watching it for months now, and this was the incentive to pull the trigger.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

So... this is pretty ridiculous with the coupon.

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Alpin...rentrq:1a47921e1650a68d76a292ccfffd00bc|iid:1


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Seiko SRP775 for $247 comes down to $209.95 after the 15% code.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/312200138935


----------



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

For the ebay 15 off, does the item have to be located in north America?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Ray Raven 2 for about $133 after code new https://www.ebay.com/itm/FAA02003B9...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

- - - Updated - - -

Ray Raven 2 for about $133 after code new https://www.ebay.com/itm/FAA02003B9...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Dinonino (Jun 11, 2018)

I like the in house movement too it's just the dial is not as cool as the AL710G4S6. And there's not much info or reviews on that specific model. I don't know if I should pull the trigger or just get a basic startimer AL525. Also that model is not for sale on the Alpina website it may be older.


Bob Jim said:


> Hi all - I think this is my first time posting in this thread. I think even without the coupon, this is a great deal - The Alpina Startimer for $582.99 - the model begins with Al710, which makes me believe this is the in-house movement, also used in Frederique Constant (FC-710 movement).
> 
> Assuming the coupon is activated today, total is ~495, which I think is the lowest price I've seen for an in-house movement.
> 
> ...


Enviado desde mi PH-1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

grimmy said:


> For the ebay 15 off, does the item have to be located in north America?


"Only eBay users registered with an address located in the United States, Canada, Latin America or the Caribbean are eligible for the Coupon. Valid only for purchases from eBay. com, cafr.ebay. ca and ebay. ca. "

- - - Updated - - -



grimmy said:


> For the ebay 15 off, does the item have to be located in north America?


"Only eBay users registered with an address located in the United States, Canada, Latin America or the Caribbean are eligible for the Coupon. Valid only for purchases from eBay. com, cafr.ebay. ca and ebay. ca. "


----------



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

dumberdrummer said:


> grimmy said:
> 
> 
> > For the ebay 15 off, does the item have to be located in north America?
> ...


Great, i too, can read.

Im an Ebay user located in Canada, but that Porsche im eyeballing is in china, and i am buying it via ebay.ca. Does it qualify?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

grimmy said:


> Great, i too, can read.
> 
> Im an Ebay user located in Canada, but that Porsche im eyeballing is in china, and i am buying it via ebay.ca. Does it qualify?


Put the item in your cart and try to apply the coupon. Easiest way to know if it works or not.


----------



## Bob Jim (Jul 9, 2014)

Fair point - the dial in the EBay listing is a basic black and the other one is sunray so that does give it more character. However, I couldn't find the sunray dial on a bracelet and that actually mattered more to me than I thought previously. But an in-house movement, with bracelet, is hard to beat for under $500. I think the lack of info is due to the model being discontinued as well.

Another consideration is potential servicing costs - watchmakers may have more of a difficult time servicing an in-house movement than the SW200, which the 525 movement seems to be based on. But still, the intrigue of the unique movement was enough to sway me...

- - - Updated - - -

Fair point - the dial in the EBay listing is a basic black and the other one is sunray so that does give it more character. However, I couldn't find the sunray dial on a bracelet and that actually mattered more to me than I thought previously. But an in-house movement, with bracelet, is hard to beat for under $500. I think the lack of info is due to the model being discontinued as well.

Another consideration is potential servicing costs - watchmakers may have more of a difficult time servicing an in-house movement than the SW200, which the 525 movement seems to be based on. But still, the intrigue of the unique movement was enough to sway me...


----------



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

mplsabdullah said:


> grimmy said:
> 
> 
> > Great, i too, can read.
> ...


Thanks, i didnt know you could checkout without committing to buy.

Confirmed via test buy, if buyer is in NA, and item is abroad, coupon applies. (At least for my test).


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

grimmy said:


> Great, i too, can read.
> 
> Im an Ebay user located in Canada, but *that Porsche* im eyeballing is in china, and i am buying it via ebay.ca. Does it qualify?


What is that Porsche in China listed at? $667? Last I checked, the discount is capped at $100, which apparently can swing the buying decision of a Porsche :-!


----------



## Dinonino (Jun 11, 2018)

You're right. It's a FC movement but I just wanted to watch a YouTube review to see how the dial looks like irl. I don't want to be disappointed after watching the Sunray dial. I would look the dial everyday but I won't spend that much time contemplating the movement. I have some hours left to think.


Bob Jim said:


> Fair point - the dial in the EBay listing is a basic black and the other one is sunray so that does give it more character. However, I couldn't find the sunray dial on a bracelet and that actually mattered more to me than I thought previously. But an in-house movement, with bracelet, is hard to beat for under $500. I think the lack of info is due to the model being discontinued as well.
> 
> Another consideration is potential servicing costs - watchmakers may have more of a difficult time servicing an in-house movement than the SW200, which the 525 movement seems to be based on. But still, the intrigue of the unique movement was enough to sway me...
> 
> ...


Enviado desde mi PH-1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

*Orient Triton "Baby Sat" RA-EL0003B $263 after ebay PRONTO15 and seller discounts*

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Sports-Divers-200M-Power-Reserve-Japan-Made-RA-EL0003B00B-Mens-Watch/273339444330

A "Blue Moon" deal - Orient gold RA-EL0003B is listed for $336. Put it in the shopping cart and 8% discount from Creation Watches is automatically applied. Apply the 15% ebay *PRONTO15* coupon discount to bring the net price down to $263. Delivery is rapid by DHL Express from Singapore. From past experience, you order today, will likely receive Sunday or Monday.

Only downside is that it may come in a generic Orient box, not the nice faux leather that OrientUSA provides. Also, warrany is international but that is about it.

I don't know of another diver this nice for these $$. To get equivalent quality within Seiko, you need to look at the Sumo. I have both and consider it "heads up" if price were the same.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Timex Deal Alert

Leftlane sports has the Expedition RAnger for $32.95
https://www.leftlanesports.com/Product.aspx?l=00010083417300000000&p=TMX01547&et=lls&s=00000

Expeditioni Field Shock for $29.95
https://www.leftlanesports.com/Product.aspx?l=00010083417300000000&p=TMX01521&et=lls&s=00000

The Fairfield for $26.95 
https://www.leftlanesports.com/Product.aspx?l=00010083417300000000&p=TMX01555&et=lls&s=00000

and a couple of ironman Rugged 30 for less than $25.00 and a few other specimens 
Check it out
https://www.leftlanesports.com/Event.aspx?l=00010083417300000000&a=080818_LLS_TIMEX-Gregory&jb=n


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

Mido Ocean Star dive watch on rubber strap.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/MIDO-Ocean-Star-Captain-Automatic-Mens-Watch-M026-430-17-051-00-NWT/263820124085?hash=item3d6ce79fb5%3Ag%3Ap2gAAOSwDXFbTWJi&_sacat=0&_nkw=MIDO+Ocean+Star+Captain+&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313.TR2.TRC1.A0.H0.TRS0









Goes for $530-$550 on various sites on the web but its 449 on the bay - 15% = $382.49


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

Glycine Men's 3952.199AT.LB33 KMU Automatic 48mm GL0132
$451.46 after 15% off eBay deal

List Price $1,200
Amazon $594

God I wish I didn't have to sit this one out. Bad timing (for me) for the deal.


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Shrodinkee said:


> Mido Ocean Star dive watch on rubber strap.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/MIDO-Ocean-Star-Captain-Automatic-Mens-Watch-M026-430-17-051-00-NWT/263820124085?hash=item3d6ce79fb5%3Ag%3Ap2gAAOSwDXFbTWJi&_sacat=0&_nkw=MIDO+Ocean+Star+Captain+&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313.TR2.TRC1.A0.H0.TRS0
> 
> ...


I've seen this in person, absolutely beautiful. I'd jump on it if I wouldn't trying to sell my divers.

Great price!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I've got this one and sure, she's a biggun at 47mm (but doesn't wear as large as the size would imply)....and at $403.75 after the 15%, it's a helluva watch for the scratch. https://www.ebay.com/itm/ANCON-CHAL...id=p2047675.m570.l1312.R4.TR0.TRC2.A0.H0.TRS5


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

MacInFL said:


> *Orient Triton "Baby Sat" RA-EL0003B $263 after ebay PRONTO15 and seller discounts*
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Sports-Divers-200M-Power-Reserve-Japan-Made-RA-EL0003B00B-Mens-Watch/273339444330
> 
> ...


Great post, love the real life pics you added. The ones in the listing has such bright lighting that it seems cheap, or something. But your shots has me enticed. Not good timing for me, as I have others incoming - but one to keep on my list!


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Am I the last one to buy a JR ? Picked up a Terrascope for$499 from Ashford,thanks to you guys! really loving the architectural style:


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

Not a deal

So my order from Rakuten global arrived. Absolutely stunning. This was a semi-grail watch as I have always wanted the white dialed Aqua Terra with the blued hour markers and hands. Ended up with the grey dial which is amazing.
Cash back was about $830.
Things I learned from this experience:
1) Don't use paypal. They give a lower exchange rate vs a CC that charges no international fee. I was hoping to use paypal credit which would have given me 6 months interest free, but it was not an option when I linked my paypal to the payment.
2) As a result of #1, I could have picked up the watch from Nanaple for $300 less and used my credit card since I was going to have to pay it off all at once.

Oh well, lesson learned. Overall my experience with Gallery Rare was a good one, and I would use this seller again if the price is right.

Here's the goods, unboxed last night.


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

MacInFL said:


> *Orient Triton "Baby Sat" RA-EL0003B $263 after ebay PRONTO15 and seller discounts*
> 
> A "Blue Moon" deal - Orient gold RA-EL0003B is listed for $336. Put it in the shopping cart and 8% discount from Creation Watches is automatically applied. Apply the 15% ebay *PRONTO15* coupon discount to bring the net price down to $263. Delivery is rapid by DHL Express from Singapore. From past experience, you order today, will likely receive Sunday or Monday.


Links to CreationWatches eBay items with extra *8%* and *10%* discount.

Perhaps there are other deals to be had... Prices shown are _before_ any discount. Sampled items in screenshot below.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

Orient automatic GMT Power Reserve $210 after CW 8% sale and 15% eBay coupon. 1 left.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Automatic-GMT-Power-Reserve-DJ05002B-Mens-Watch-/273391721248?hash=item3fa76a9b20

Orient Star Classic Power Reserve on bracelet (white dial and leather strap options also available) for $198 net. I had the cream dial version and it is a much better watch than the uber popular Bambinos.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Star-Classic-Automatic-Power-Reserve-SAF02002B0-Mens-Watch/273382884208

Other Orient/Orient Star deals here: http://www.ebaystores.com/CreationWatches/Orient-/_i.html?rt=nc&_fsub=3119004018&_sacat=CreationWatches&_sid=1007115168&_sticky=1&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14&_sop=16&_sc=1
Thanks to *MacinFL* for the tip on the CW sale.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Chronohound said:


> Not a deal
> 
> So my order from Rakuten global arrived. Absolutely stunning. This was a semi-grail watch as I have always wanted the white dialed Aqua Terra with the blued hour markers and hands. Ended up with the grey dial which is amazing.
> Cash back was about $830.
> ...


I don't think that I've had the same experience with PayPal. I linked mine to a credit card with no foreign transaction fees and it was just a straight pass through to the American Express. There was no additional fee charged by the seller and the amount of the final invoice was simply the list price plus $75 to ship it to the United States. I'm curious to see why you think it cost you an extra $300. Maybe because you were using PayPal credit and not simply a credit card through PayPal?

Here is a pic of mine. Not shown, the largest watch box in the history of mankind.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

rinsk21 said:


> I don't think that I've had the same experience with PayPal. I linked mine to a credit card with no foreign transaction fees and it was just a straight pass through to the American Express. There was no additional fee charged by the seller and the amount of the final invoice was simply the list price plus $75 to ship it to the United States. I'm curious to see why you think it cost you an extra $300. Maybe because you were using PayPal credit and not simply a credit card through PayPal?


I suspect he had PayPal do the currency exchange and thus got an unfavorable exchange rate, rather than paying in Yen and letting his credit card do the exchange.

This came up last year:



uvalaw2005 said:


> When you check out in PayPal, make sure you are checking out in GBP, not dollars. If PayPal is converting it for you, they are going to screw you. There should be a link underneath the exchange rate that lets you opt out of the conversion; it instructs PayPal to process the transaction in the original currency. Then it's between you and your credit card. If you're going to be purchasing from overseas on occasion, it pays to get a card that doesn't charge foreign transaction fees. My USAA card does not.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...2017-a-3893898-post37403418.html#post37403418

I learned the trick from this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/paypal-foreign-exchange-rates-1052493.html


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

caktaylor said:


> Wow. Checkout took forever to process, but I was able to purchase the white dialed Alpina GMT 4 for $468 after discount using the eBay code. There were over 100 users watching the sale, so let's see if the order gets fulfilled.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just received shipping confirmation email with UPS tracking #, so I'm cautiously optimistic at this point....

- - - Updated - - -



caktaylor said:


> Wow. Checkout took forever to process, but I was able to purchase the white dialed Alpina GMT 4 for $468 after discount using the eBay code. There were over 100 users watching the sale, so let's see if the order gets fulfilled.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just received shipping confirmation email with UPS tracking #, so I'm cautiously optimistic at this point....


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> I just received shipping confirmation email with UPS tracking #, so I'm cautiously optimistic at this point....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I just received shipping confirmation email with UPS tracking #, so I'm cautiously optimistic at this point....


Cool. I received a "Seller is preparing shipment" email, but no confirmation number yet.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> I just received shipping confirmation email with UPS tracking #, so I'm cautiously optimistic at this point....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I just received shipping confirmation email with UPS tracking #, so I'm cautiously optimistic at this point....


For a second I thought you'd ordered two of them.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

FYI just got an email again from ebates offering for me to take a boosted gift card instead of straight cash back. Boost % varies by store. For example Kohl's is 8%, Macy's is 12%. 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

NOT A DEAL! 


Any kind soul who'd buy me that Alpina GMT and send it to the UK (would send the money in advance of course)? Certified watch store is enrolled in the eBay global shipping programme and they want me to pay estimated customs charges in advance and the estimate is way higher than a $500 value result. Plus I can't use the PRONTO15 code. So that would make it $700. Which is no bueno. 

I'd of course pay some money for the help. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

BostonCharlie said:


> For a second I thought you'd ordered two of them.


Nah. As I think we all know or have experienced, WUS had been doing that random double post thing. Now, they're latest shenanigans seems to be duplicating your reply within the same post!!! Anyhoo, the thought had crossed my mind to pick up two of 'em. However, after giving it some thought as to how many have been sold recently and subsequently, how flooded the resale market would be for the foreseeable future, I realized I would have to sit on it for quite some time before I can turn one to even make my money back...never mind a profit, so I thought better of it, lol!

- - - Updated - - -



BostonCharlie said:


> For a second I thought you'd ordered two of them.


Nah. As I think we all know or have experienced, WUS had been doing that random double post thing. Now, they're latest shenanigans seems to be duplicating your reply within the same post!!! Anyhoo, the thought had crossed my mind to pick up two of 'em. However, after giving it some thought as to how many have been sold recently and subsequently, how flooded the resale market would be for the foreseeable future, I realized I would have to sit on it for quite some time before I can turn one to even make my money back...never mind a profit, so I thought better of it, lol!


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

rinsk21 said:


> I don't think that I've had the same experience with PayPal. I linked mine to a credit card with no foreign transaction fees and it was just a straight pass through to the American Express. There was no additional fee charged by the seller and the amount of the final invoice was simply the list price plus $75 to ship it to the United States. I'm curious to see why you think it cost you an extra $300. Maybe because you were using PayPal credit and not simply a credit card through PayPal?
> 
> Here is a pic of mine. Not shown, the largest watch box in the history of mankind.
> 
> ...


Let me clarify. I could have purchased the watch from another seller for $300 less. The reason I did not was that I wanted to use Paypal credit. Unfortunately I could not when I made a paypal payment. Paypal has a disclaimer at the bottom of the payment screen stating that the exchange rate is lower so that it is profitable to paypal. There fore, what was quoted as the USD price on the sellers website was not real when it came to paypal making the exchange. If I was able to get 6 months free financing, I would not have cared. My CC is linked thru paypal.
So this.......



uvalaw2005 said:


> I suspect he had PayPal do the currency exchange and thus got an unfavorable exchange rate, rather than paying in Yen and letting his credit card do the exchange.
> 
> This came up last year:
> 
> ...


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Seiko Presage SRPB46 Root Beer flavor - $227 w/code PRONTO15

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Seiko-Presage-Automatic-Sunray-Dial-Leather-Strap-Mens-Watch-SRPB46


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

heady91 said:


> NOT A DEAL!
> 
> Any kind soul who'd buy me that Alpina GMT and send it to the UK (would send the money in advance of course)? Certified watch store is enrolled in the eBay global shipping programme and they want me to pay estimated customs charges in advance and the estimate is way higher than a $500 value result. Plus I can't use the PRONTO15 code. So that would make it $700. Which is no bueno.
> 
> ...


Oh, what the hell. Send me a PM if no one else did. I'm leaving work now, so might not get back to you for a little bit.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

justin86 said:


> Oh, what the hell. Send me a PM if no one else did. I'm leaving work now, so might not get back to you for a little bit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thank you very much for your offer, someone else already pm'd me.

Thanks again!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

PeekPoke said:


> Links to CreationWatches eBay items with extra *8%* and *10%* discount.
> 
> Perhaps there are other deals to be had... Prices shown are _before_ any discount. Sampled items in screenshot below.
> ...


Very cool. I found a couple baby monsters in the 8%-off section. Maybe not historically low prices, but I can't find anybody selling them near this price today.

Seiko 5 Sports Automatic SRPB39, orange dial, 4R36 movement, rubber strap, *$112* after PRONTO15 promo (tested):

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-5-Sports-Automatic-SRPB39-SRPB39K1-SRPB39K-Mens-Watch/283084430587










Seiko 5 Sports Automatic SRPB33, black dial, 4R36 movement, bracelet, *$120* after PRONTO15 promo (tested):

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-5-Sports-Automatic-SRPB33-SRPB33K1-SRPB33K-Mens-Watch/273386860706


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

son2silver said:


> Orient automatic GMT Power Reserve $210 after CW 8% sale and 15% eBay coupon. 1 left.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Automatic-GMT-Power-Reserve-DJ05002B-Mens-Watch-/273391721248?hash=item3fa76a9b20
> 
> Orient Star Classic Power Reserve on bracelet (white dial and leather strap options also available) for $198 net. I had the cream dial version and it is a much better watch than the uber popular Bambinos.
> ...


Orient Bambino 2nd Gen Version 3 in black for $92.xx

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273191587410










Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

grimmy said:


> Im an Ebay user located in Canada, but that Porsche im eyeballing is in china, and i am buying it via ebay.ca. Does it qualify?


I'd be very careful about buying cars from China. Lots of counterfeits and replicas.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko 5 Automatic SNK809K1, on bracelet, *$59* after Creation discount & promo (not tested)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-5-Automatic-SNK809K1-SNK809K-21-Jewel-Mens-Watch/283052714610










Photo from Jomashop w/o bracelet but showing details (more photos here) (OOS @ $65):


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

rinsk21 said:


> I don't think that I've had the same experience with PayPal. I linked mine to a credit card with no foreign transaction fees and it was just a straight pass through to the American Express. There was no additional fee charged by the seller and the amount of the final invoice was simply the list price plus $75 to ship it to the United States. I'm curious to see why you think it cost you an extra $300. Maybe because you were using PayPal credit and not simply a credit card through PayPal?
> 
> Here is a pic of mine. Not shown, the largest watch box in the history of mankind.
> 
> ...


I second that. Mine was a box in a box in a box in box!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Another eBay creationwatches deal. Citizen Automatic for $77.xx.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/283089071360









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

Chronohound said:


> Let me clarify. I could have purchased the watch from another seller for $300 less. The reason I did not was that I wanted to use Paypal credit. Unfortunately I could not when I made a paypal payment. Paypal has a disclaimer at the bottom of the payment screen stating that the exchange rate is lower so that it is profitable to paypal. There fore, what was quoted as the USD price on the sellers website was not real when it came to paypal making the exchange. If I was able to get 6 months free financing, I would not have cared. My CC is linked thru paypal.
> So this.......


This might make you feel a little better. I tried twice to purchase through Nanaple. The first time it was cancelled because "the credit card won't authorize." So, before the second attempt, I called my credit card company and cleared everything beforehand. The result? Cancelled because "the credit card won't authorize." Maybe you would have had better luck, but I'm not so sure. Congrats on the new watch!


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> Wow. Checkout took forever to process, but I was able to purchase the white dialed Alpina GMT 4 for $468 after discount using the eBay code. There were over 100 users watching the sale, so let's see if the order gets fulfilled.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any left from the seller?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Sampsonti said:


> Any left from the seller?


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Alp...id=p2047675.m570.l1312.R3.TR0.TRC3.A0.H0.TRS5


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Rainshadow said:


> Am I the last one to buy a JR ? Picked up a Terrascope for$499 from Ashford,thanks to you guys! really loving the architectural style:
> 
> View attachment 13374449


Looks like I got the same one but on bracelet.. $649 -not sure I can get the bracelet to fit just right yet. It is beautiful though! I'll try and get some pics...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sampsonti said:


> Any left from the seller?


Yes


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Really tempted to order something from creation watches on eBay. Just wish they didn't ship with DHL because they ALWAYS slap on an extra $50+ duty charge to Canada regardless of the product's value. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

Penfold36 said:


> This might make you feel a little better. I tried twice to purchase through Nanaple. The first time it was cancelled because "the credit card won't authorize." So, before the second attempt, I called my credit card company and cleared everything beforehand. The result? Cancelled because "the credit card won't authorize." Maybe you would have had better luck, but I'm not so sure. Congrats on the new watch!


I purchased a JDM Monster from them a while back via Rakuten. 
I immediately called my CC company and gave them a heads up that there was going to be a purchase from Japan. 
All was good.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Until 10 PM PST tonight, 15% off anything on eBay up to a max savings of $100.00 off. Not sure if it's based on a user visit algorithm to incentivize a purchase- I've been browsing the last few days- or it's wide open for everyone...but the code is PRONTO15. Only valid until 10 PM PST tonight. Thought I'd pass that along. FWIW anyway.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

scottymac said:


> Until 10 PM PST tonight, 15% off anything on eBay up to a max savings of $100.00 off. Not sure if it's based on a user visit algorithm to incentivize a purchase- I've been browsing the last few days- or it's wide open for everyone...but the code is PRONTO15. Only valid until 10 PM PST tonight. Thought I'd pass that along. FWIW anyway.











- - - Updated - - -



scottymac said:


> Until 10 PM PST tonight, 15% off anything on eBay up to a max savings of $100.00 off. Not sure if it's based on a user visit algorithm to incentivize a purchase- I've been browsing the last few days- or it's wide open for everyone...but the code is PRONTO15. Only valid until 10 PM PST tonight. Thought I'd pass that along. FWIW anyway.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

That 15% eBay deal finally made me pull the trigger on the Laco Atlanta chrono.









As own another Laco and live in Atlanta, seemed I needed to add that one to the collection.

Been eyeing that one for awhile now, but never saw it dip below $350.
Cheapest I found it was on Page & Cooper, but the shipping costs would not have made it much a deal.
Never really saw any used ones for sale either. 
And now I'm seeing it available less and less, so imagine stock is dwindling. 
Throw in $50+ off, and figured now was the best time to pounce before they're all gone.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Wow. Sorry I didn't read back into the thread. Just trying to share, don't think that really warrants a vulgar meme response.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Okay, it is after 10pm...if any of you have any money left...
I came across this 30% discount code for Spinnaker watches: CHRONO30 
It seems to work for any watch (even one's on sale)
So, this watch 1000m, NH-35 Overboard dive watch -regularly $400, discounted to $249 is now $174.30









Seem like a good price


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

For those of you still trying to find something on eBay to buy, I think the Seiko snzh's are decent value from creation watches. I bought a blue one myself. Also a good starter for the Fifty Five Fathoms mods.

They come down to $107 after 8% and the 15% (8% shows up in cart).

https://ebay.to/2KEIvAw

https://ebay.to/2AQ71zb

https://ebay.to/2AV12Jn

(Random pics from Google)


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> For those of you still trying to find something on eBay to buy, I think the Seiko snzh's are decent value from creation watches. I bought a blue one myself. Also a good starter for the Fifty Five Fathoms mods.
> 
> They come down to $107 after 8% and the 15% (8% shows up in cart).
> 
> ...


To follow on this, Areatrend has the snzh57k for 119$ minus %15 = 101.65

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

horhay86 said:


> To follow on this, Areatrend has the snzh57k for 119$ minus %15 = 101.65
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yes assuming you live in the US that would be a bit cheaper, otherwise same difference with shipping.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

Glycine 3777.11.LB9-BLK for $39 and after PRONTO15 code its down to $33.15. That's over 93% off MSRP. Not a bad deal if you guys wants to get your wife on your good side.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/GLYCINE-37...11.LB9-BLK&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=m570.l1313


----------



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

NOT A DEAL

I did OK I guess. A Seamaster pro style dial and case I had on my watch list fouled, the dial sold out today before I could pull the pin.

So, I used the coupon to buy some parts. Sadly though, I had multiple currencies in my cart, so it tried to cash me out on the cheapest items first (lol). I used the pay this seller only feature so I could use the coupon on the higher priced items and good old ebay won't let you use the coupon on a multi-part check-out, even though you are cashing out the cart all at the same time.

So, I got basically free shipping on a case, dial, and hands to build a Planet Ocean homage for myself. Plus a strap, and another case to build a Seamaster homage. Now to hurry up and wait for the items to show in a month or 2.


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

HAMILTON MEN'S KHAKI AVIATION X-PATROL AUTOMATIC CHRONO WATCH H76556731 for $688. These typically sell new for $900 on ebay.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/HAMILTON-M...:p0oAAOSwe91bWRSF:sc:USPSPriority!84414!US!-1


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Please delete.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats to all those who scored the True GMT Alpina 4 silver dial at $458.



- - - Updated - - -

Congrats to all those who scored the True GMT Alpina 4 silver dial at $458.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko 5 Automatic SNK809K1, on bracelet, *$59* after Creation discount & promo (not tested)
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-5-Automatic-SNK809K1-SNK809K-21-Jewel-Mens-Watch/283052714610
> 
> ...


Thanks so much I was looking for this one on bracelet!

Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

scottymac said:


> Wow. Sorry I didn't read back into the thread. Just trying to share, don't think that really warrants a vulgar meme response.


Didn't mean it to be vulgar, was just having some fun! No offense was intended at all, and I do apologize if it seemed that way


----------



## barihunk (Jul 2, 2012)

scottymac said:


> Wow. Sorry I didn't read back into the thread. Just trying to share, don't think that really warrants a vulgar meme response.


Lol don't be so serious, it's not vulgar at all (I'm presuming you're not familiar with pokemon?)


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

heady91 said:


> NOT A DEAL!
> 
> ...I can't use the PRONTO15 code.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


You can use ebay.com codes from the UK or anywhere else. I've posted the trick a couple of times before.

Go on your ebay account and go to account settings.
Then on left hand menu go to addresses and change Registration address to USA (do not change delivery address)
You should get a message congratulating on your move to the US and then click submit
Then browse your local ebay site and see what you want to buy, when you know and have the product page - amend the url to ebay.com (instead of .com.au or whatever you use)
If done successfully you should see the price in US dollars
Add to basket and choose paypal

You can test the code in your cart anyway before you commit if it's Buy It Now.

Lots of people have more than one ebay account. One parked on ebay.com and the other in there native country. For this particular deal, many people who wanted to use the deal from outside the nominated countries needed to create a new ebay.com account and use a US address to set it up.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop with bigger update today
https://www.massdrop.com/watches/drops
Can't attach photos today - errors

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Re eBay 15% promo:
I give myself a pat on the back for being able to resist this time around...I should crawl over to the "Purchase abstinence" thread...


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Techme said:


> You can use ebay.com codes from the UK or anywhere else. I've posted the trick a couple of times before.
> 
> Go on your ebay account and go to account settings.
> Then on left hand menu go to addresses and change Registration address to USA (do not change delivery address)
> ...


It doesn't work for me...tried changing the registration address in ebay ie, uk and com with no success!

(why is WUS posting double in the same post?)


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

barihunk said:


> Lol don't be so serious, it's not vulgar at all (I'm presuming you're not familiar with pokemon?)


Google image search disagrees with you. Also, I'm not 12.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Ipse said:


> I give myself a pat on the back for being able to resist this time around...I should crawl over to the "Purchase abstinence" thread...


To avoid buying the "deal" for a watch, early yesterday I went ahead and purchased something that was less expensive that I have been planning to buy using the Ebay code. That way I couldn't succumb to the temptation.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

A bargain, or baloney....errrrrr Blonie????


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

scottymac said:


> Google image search disagrees with you. Also, I'm not 12.


As per Sgt. Hulka...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

NOT A DEAL

I scored a Keurig K155 brand new in a damaged box for $200 with the PRONTO15 coupon!!! I'm stoked!!!


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> I scored a Keurig K155 brand new in a damaged box for $200 with the PRONTO15 coupon!!! I'm stoked!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

scottymac said:


> Google image search disagrees with you. Also, I'm not 12.


NOT A DEAL: You need to work on your Google search skills. The "best guess" from Google with the vulgar response is wrong for this image. Best to dig deeper than simply trust Google to guess right. Try this search link and select the image results.

Meanwhile, I'm 53 and I know who slowpoke is. I had kids who were into Pokemon. They are SO like watches. You feel like you gotta catch 'em all! :-!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

cel4145 said:


> NOT A DEAL: You need to work on your Google search skills. The "best guess" from Google with the vulgar response is wrong for this image. Best to dig deeper than simply trust Google to guess right. Try this search link and select the image results.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm 53 and I know who slowpoke is. I had kids who were into Pokemon. They are SO like watches. You feel like you gotta catch 'em all! :-!


LOL, I'm on the cusp of 50 myself, with NO kids, so I had to Google that image simply to see what, if any, relevance there was as a reply to the original post. First thing that came up was "slow poke", which seems pretty innocuous to me.

- - - Updated - - -



cel4145 said:


> NOT A DEAL: You need to work on your Google search skills. The "best guess" from Google with the vulgar response is wrong for this image. Best to dig deeper than simply trust Google to guess right. Try this search link and select the image results.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm 53 and I know who slowpoke is. I had kids who were into Pokemon. They are SO like watches. You feel like you gotta catch 'em all! :-!


LOL, I'm on the cusp of 50 myself, with NO kids, so I had to Google that image simply to see what, if any, relevance there was as a reply to the original post. First thing that came up was "slow poke", which seems pretty innocuous to me.


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> Robotaz said:
> 
> 
> > NOT A DEAL
> ...


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> A bargain, or baloney....errrrrr Blonie????


What movement even is that? Swiss made 21,600 bph? (And they suspiciously don't name it in the listing, even though the slightly cheaper dress watches clearly name the Miyota 821A).

Pass, pass, pass.

Pass 1 for it being way ugly.
Pass 2 for it being shady.
Pass 3 for it being stupid overpriced given 1 & 2.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

My Speedy Pro finally arrived. The strap isn't original but it sure works with the watch. Seems to be keeping good time so far.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BmN0FdZHXsX/


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> I scored a Keurig K155 brand new in a damaged box for $200 with the PRONTO15 coupon!!! I'm stoked!!!
> 
> View attachment 13376915


Do yourself a favor and send that thing back. You'll save money and get better results with one of these. Also to stay on topic here's a picture of a deal I got a while back thanks to this deadly, deadly thread.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Wiggy999 said:


> Looks like I got the same one but on bracelet.. $649 -not sure I can get the bracelet to fit just right yet. It is beautiful though! I'll try and get some pics...


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

john_s said:


> Do yourself a favor and send that thing back. You'll save money and get better results with one of these.


Untrue! These were being sold in the UK by Ebuyer for £49 and I picked one up. Using it with cheap reusable pods and Lavazzo coffee and it's tremendous.

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I survived another discount code promotion from eBay that I didn't use. Good Grief! I must be growing up and becoming responsible. 

To be honest there is a watch I want from an AD but the price difference from eBay with the 15% discount only amounted to a $30 savings over the AD. I figure I'll wait and get it from the Brick & Mortar along with a true warranty. 

Carry on people.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Rocat said:


> I survived another discount code promotion from eBay that I didn't use. Good Grief! I must be growing up and becoming responsible.
> 
> To be honest there is a watch I want from an AD but the price difference from eBay with the 15% discount only amounted to a $30 savings over the AD. I figure I'll wait and get it from the Brick & Mortar along with a true warranty.
> 
> Carry on people.


you aren't the only one. I placed an order then cancelled it because I didn't need it. NEED.......hahahahahahahahaha!

I did keep the order for some cheap leather straps from China that will be here in a month.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

cuica said:


> It doesn't work for me...tried changing the registration address in ebay ie, uk and com with no success!
> 
> (why is WUS posting double in the same post?)


I couldn't get it to work either. Oh well.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Ipse said:


> Re eBay 15% promo:
> I give myself a pat on the back for being able to resist this time around...I should crawl over to the "Purchase abstinence" thread...


Meanwhile I should probably join the Purchase abstinence thread and leave this one... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> you aren't the only one. I placed an order then cancelled it because I didn't need it. NEED.......hahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> I did keep the order for some cheap leather straps from China that will be here in a month.


Yeah, need. LOL

It's that blasted Seiko SNE499 Pepsi Padi that seems to be shunned by almost everyone on the Lite Tuna thread. I know I don't need it but I'm a sucker for red and blue. It's just frustrating that it's more than a SRP series Turtle but at least with it being a quartz, it'll be accurate.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> LOL, I'm on the cusp of 50 myself, with NO kids, so I had to Google that image simply to see what, if any, relevance there was as a reply to the original post. First thing that came up was "slow poke", which seems pretty innocuous to me.


slow poke = leisurely loving


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

eljay said:


> I couldn't get it to work either. Oh well.


OzBargain next time for OS eBay coupons. There's always tonnes of people with suggestions and tricks.

Many here in Oz had to create a new account.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> you aren't the only one. I placed an order then cancelled it because I didn't need it. NEED.......hahahahahahahahaha!
> 
> I did keep the order for some cheap leather straps from China that will be here in a month.


I bought a wall clock with my 15%. Too close for comfort.


----------



## surprise123 (Aug 9, 2018)

Not a deal, but I just think that this single thread has incurred THOUSANDS of watch purchases. I almost bit the bullet and bought another Seiko just reading this thread today. By saying another Seiko, I mean I almost bought two Seikos in one day.


----------



## networkned (May 15, 2018)

I bought a 4 watch winder, which I guess counts. Too bad I only have 3 automatics.

Guess I'll have to bite the bullet and buy another watch next time.

- - - Updated - - -

I bought a 4 watch winder, which I guess counts. Too bad I only have 3 automatics.

Guess I'll have to bite the bullet and buy another watch next time.


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

Techme said:


> You can use ebay.com codes from the UK or anywhere else. I've posted the trick a couple of times before.
> 
> Go on your ebay account and go to account settings.
> Then on left hand menu go to addresses and change Registration address to USA (do not change delivery address)
> ...


NOT A DEAL

First of all, thank you for posting this again, unfortunately it seems that Ebay is way ahead of this trick. I am based in Japan and tried to change my registration address to no avail, I then tried to set up a new account, also to no avail. Not giving up that easily, I contacted Ebay customer Service for assistance. What I received was one of the smarmiest, annoying bot generated responses I have ever seen. I have copy and pasted this below. The conclusion seems to be that unless you are located in the US or have a vpn AND additionally can supply a US phone number to be contacted on, this work around is dead.

"Dear XXXXX,

Warm Greetings! I hope the weather is pleasant there in Japan.

Thanks for contacting eBay Customer Service. I understand that you need help in changing your accounts registered address as you do not have the option to do so as the system is not allowing you to edit any information.

Please do not worry; I'm here to help. My name is Anna, your consultant for today and I'll be assisting you further in this matter.

XXXXX, I wanted to let you know that for you to be able to change your accounts registration address to USA, you must be physically located in the US.

Please understand that your IP location as well as your phone number should match where you are currently located in.

As our system can detect that your IP location is still in Japan, this the primary reason why you are not allowed to edit your registration address.

I am confident that I have addressed your concern as to why you cannot change your accounts registered address.

Thanks again for choosing eBay. I wish you all the best on eBay in the future.

Most Sincere,

Anna C.

eBay Customer Service"


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Rocat said:


> I survived another discount code promotion from eBay that I didn't use. Good Grief! I must be growing up and becoming responsible.
> 
> To be honest there is a watch I want from an AD but the price difference from eBay with the 15% discount only amounted to a $30 savings over the AD. I figure I'll wait and get it from the Brick & Mortar along with a true warranty.
> 
> Carry on people.


Funny thing, was just patting myself on the back for doing the same thing and then saw this post. Must confess it was "touch and go" throughout yesterday. Looked and looked and looked....many interesting things but nothing to push me over until *son2silver* posted the Orient GMT deal at $210. Don't have an automatic with GMT.... Got all the way to final step awaiting payment confirmation and pulled back. Watch was nice and definitely worth the deal but only justification was the GMT movement. Another day...


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Somehow I dodged the Pronto15 watch bullet. Ended up buying racing brake pads. Saved me $72! LOL


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

surprise123 said:


> Not a deal, but I just think that this single thread has incurred THOUSANDS of watch purchases.


Rest assured there a measurable number of outlets on eBay that know they can price goods and get in on the coupons from this thread.


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

Certified canceled my order due to a systems problem at their warehouse negating my 15% Ebay discount. No issue on my side.

I will give them a chance to make it right.

Their note asked me if I wanted a credit or refund. Five minutes later the refund was done, as was my 15% ebay discount.

Really treating me dishonorably as I just purchased the Alpina GMT just last week from them.

Happened to anyone else?

And the watch is still on EBay for sale.



- - - Updated - - -

Congrats to all those who scored the True GMT Alpina 4 silver dial at $458.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

RyanD said:


> My Speedy Pro finally arrived. The strap isn't original but it sure works with the watch. Seems to be keeping good time so far.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Congrats on the pickup. Looks legit - check out the Omega logo on the hesalite.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cairoanan said:


> Congrats on the pickup. Looks legit - check out the Omega logo on the hesalite.


You have eyes like a certain type of rat. 

I hadn't noticed that. Here's a better photo.









- - - Updated - - -


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

cornorama said:


> So I purchased one as well, using PayPal. The week previous, I purchased the Alpina GMT from Certified as well via the same PayPal account. Abstinence - i know, i fail sometimes.
> 
> This morning I receive a rambling note that they had a shipping issue and sent me watch to the wrong address, asking if I wanted a refund (NO, lose the 15%) or if I wanted to another item? Why choose another item, they are still advertising THIS ITEM on EBAY?
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]Hmm, interesting.

After my plea for help buying that Alpina, forum member nyonya came to the rescue and bought it for me.

Only to have Certified cancel the order today for absolutely no reason.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

cornorama said:


> Certified canceled my order due to a systems problem at their warehouse negating my 15% Ebay discount. No issue on my side.
> 
> I will give them a chance to make it right.
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

taike said:


> yes[/QUOTE
> 
> Same shenanigan reason? Or something else.
> 
> ...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Tokeiski said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> First of all, thank you for posting this again, unfortunately it seems that Ebay is way ahead of this trick. I am based in Japan and tried to change my registration address to no avail, I then tried to set up a new account, also to no avail. Not giving up that easily, I contacted Ebay customer Service for assistance. What I received was one of the smarmiest, annoying bot generated responses I have ever seen. I have copy and pasted this below. The conclusion seems to be that unless you are located in the US or have a vpn AND additionally can supply a US phone number to be contacted on, this work around is dead.
> 
> ...


I surf the web thru a VPN which gives me choices of what Country IP address I surf from....US, Canada and some other choices.

Check out Private Tunnel VPN.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

So basically what I'm hearing is never buy from certified watch store. Good to know. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

cornorama said:


> taike said:
> 
> 
> > yes[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Bob Jim (Jul 9, 2014)

cornorama said:


> taike said:
> 
> 
> > yes[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

If anyone is in the market for an Hautlence, there's a few new ones on Touch of Modern for around 80% off
$6,500 (normally $30,000) to $13,300 (normally $66,000)


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

Bob Jim said:


> cornorama said:
> 
> 
> > taike said:
> ...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> So basically what I'm hearing is never buy from certified watch store. Good to know.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I bought two watches and got perfect watches at ridiculous prices. I don't know what you're talking about, but I disagree.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> I bought two watches and got perfect watches at ridiculous prices. I don't know what you're talking about, but I disagree.


What I'm saying is that they sound like a very shady business lately, seeing that at least 6 people in one week had orders cancelled but the listings haven't been updated. I don't know about you but I wouldn't plan on buying from a company like that

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> What I'm saying is that they sound like a very shady business lately, seeing that at least 6 people in one week had orders cancelled but the listings haven't been updated. I don't know about you but I wouldn't plan on buying from a company like that
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Two months ago I bought a watch with a defect and got a response immediately and had my shipping label to return for a refund all within 6 hrs of my complaint. I'll definitely buy from them again.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

My Alpina has not been canceled......yet.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

NOT A DEAL:

just to chime in on CWS, I have bought 2 watches from them in the past and have had no issues with the purchases.

I picked up a Freddie in this past eBay deal which is scheduled for delivery tomorrow morning. 

Nothing in my experience with them indicates that they are anything but a solid GM dealer. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Two months ago I bought a watch with a defect and got a response immediately and had my shipping label to return for a refund all within 6 hrs of my complaint. I'll definitely buy from them again.


I've dealt with certifiedwatchstore several times in the last few years through jet, ebay, and directly. About 50% success. Two order cancellations without explanation, including the latest. Two defective watches, but they were quick to handle returns.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Cvp33 said:


> Somehow I dodged the Pronto15 watch bullet. Ended up buying racing brake pads. Saved me $72! LOL


Haha got a starter for my e28 with it too, whats your ride?



jcombs1 said:


> Another from the Watch Outlet, see VWG's Alpiner post above.
> 
> Ball Trainmaster Legend on bracelet for $566 40mm, exhibition case back, modified 2824 and a little Tritium.
> 
> ...


And yet another wonderful watch ruined by a non matching date. This one's a black dial too, easiest thing to match!



RyanD said:


> Jomashop has Ball's Deep Quest titanium 3000-meter Chronometer on bracelet for $1495. I'm surprised these aren't selling better considering what a comparable watch from other brands go for. Ball makes an awesome bracelet too.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/ball-watch-dm3000a-scj-bk.html


By far one of the better looking Balls around too (heehee)

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Chirv said:


> Haha got a starter for my e28 with it too, whats your ride?
> 
> And yet another wonderful watch ruined by a non matching date. This one's a black dial too, easiest thing to match!
> 
> ...


I have the perfect wheels for your car! However, I am not ready to let go of them yet. And some watches with wheels to keep it somewhat on topic.















Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Also, to keep it on topic. Toppers fine jewellers (a forum sponsor) is having a Prospex sale. They usually have some wiggle room in their pricing as well. Just talk to Rob.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Dub Rubb said:


> Also, to keep it on topic. Toppers fine jewellers (a forum sponsor) is having a Prospex sale. They usually have some wiggle room in their pricing as well. Just talk to Rob.


Thanks for the news and best of luck to Topper, but Cannot believe Seiko is putting 6r15 in $800+ watches. Dealbreaker.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Thanks for the news and best of luck to Topper, but Cannot believe Seiko is putting 6r15 in $800+ watches. Dealbreaker.


I am kinda with you on that. I mostly felt like I needed to post a deal since I derailed the thread a bit. However. . . the 6r15 isn't a bad movement at all, and I am sure the rest of the finishing is above par for the price range. Seiko does need to start putting higher beat movements in their midrange watches though. We all know they have had 36,000vph movements for a while. Is it so hard to give us a 28,800?!?
I will say that the people at toppers are top notch though, and one of the best ADs for a lot of brands that you will ever deal with.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Not a deal.

There were several mentions of ebay sellers who jumped their prices (e.g. from $80 to $150) just before the 15% sale... all despite the fact that it's EBAY who covers that 15% and costs the seller NOTHING.

SO... Why not tell us who these slimy sellers are? Seems their business practices shouldn't warrant buying from them...???


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

horhay86 said:


> Gandcostraps have a 25% off sale with "25off" coupon.
> I've discovered them about a month ago, really like their straps for the money.
> 
> 
> ...


Gandcostraps is running a 20% off sale at the moment. I purchased a leather strap and am quite pleased with the quality.


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

fearlessleader said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> There were several mentions of ebay sellers who jumped their prices (e.g. from $80 to $150) just before the 15% sale... all despite the fact that it's EBAY who covers that 15% and costs the seller NOTHING.
> 
> SO... Why not tell us who these slimy sellers are? Seems their business practices shouldn't warrant buying from them...???


I think my experience over time with Certified is when you hit its a home run. But they strike out at times - with the real reasons unstated for the strike out.

My alpina GMT i last week was perfect, but also not purchased below their advertised price.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

10% eBay bucks offer in my account today.


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

nyonya said:


> 10% eBay bucks offer in my account today.


"10% in eBay Bucks, min $150 purchase, rewards capped at $100 per transaction and $500 per Earn Period. Between Aug 10, 5:00AM PT - Aug 11, 11:59PM PT.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

Massdrop offers today...









- - - Updated - - -


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Another bigger update from Massdrop
https://www.massdrop.com/watches/drops









ayuaah Double Post by 20 secs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Jomashop has Ball's Deep Quest titanium 3000-meter Chronometer on bracelet for $1495. I'm surprised these aren't selling better considering what a comparable watch from other brands go for. Ball makes an awesome bracelet too.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/ball-watch-dm3000a-scj-bk.html


The case and bracelet are both titanium, so even though that's a pretty good sized chunk of metal it wouldn't be terribly heavy. Unfortunately Jomashop doesn't list the weight but I found it listed elsewhere at 212 grams, or just a little over seven ounces. And with 3000m WR you might be able to swim with it 

Unfortunately it is now out of stock.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Elkins45 said:


> The case and bracelet are both titanium, so even though that's a pretty good sized chunk of metal it wouldn't be terribly heavy. Unfortunately Jomashop doesn't list the weight but I found it listed elsewhere at 212 grams, or just a little over seven ounces. And with 3000m WR you might be able to swim with it
> 
> Unfortunately it is now out of stock.


212 grams is REALLY HEAVY for a Ti watch.


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Thanks for the news and best of luck to Topper, but Cannot believe Seiko is putting 6r15 in $800+ watches. Dealbreaker.


Completely agree with you. But the bigger deal-breaker for me is the complete crap-shoot when it comes to alignment and general QC with Seiko. Love my MM300... but haven't kept a Seiko I've bought since for simple bad QA practices...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Elkins45 said:


> The case and bracelet are both titanium, so even though that's a pretty good sized chunk of metal it wouldn't be terribly heavy. Unfortunately Jomashop doesn't list the weight but I found it listed elsewhere at 212 grams, or just a little over seven ounces. And with 3000m WR you might be able to swim with it
> 
> Unfortunately it is now out of stock.


The centers of the bracelet links are steel.

"Tapered titanium and stainless steel bracelet with patented folding buckle & extension system"


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

winstoda said:


> Completely agree with you. But the bigger deal-breaker for me is the complete crap-shoot when it comes to alignment and general QC with Seiko. Love my MM300... but haven't kept a Seiko I've bought since for simple bad QA practices...


I would think that Toppers would be one of that last places you would have to be concerned about Seiko's alignment issues. Toppers is known for great customer service (which I have also experienced from them). Ask them to check it before sending and worse case scenario send it back it its off. Not like ordering from overseas and the hassles involved if its off.


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> I would think that Toppers would be one of that last places you would have to be concerned about Seiko's alignment issues. Toppers is known for great customer service (which I have also experienced from them). Ask them to check it before sending and worse case scenario send it back it its off. Not like ordering from overseas and the hassles involved if its off.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I would think that Toppers would be one of that last places you would have to be concerned about Seiko's alignment issues. Toppers is known for great customer service (which I have also experienced from them). Ask them to check it before sending and worse case scenario send it back it its off. Not like ordering from overseas and the hassles involved if its off.


Yeah, I would only consider a Seiko from a trusted outfit like Toppers. My comment wasn't a reflection on them, but on how difficult it can be to get an acceptable piece from Seiko, something I take for granted when ordering other brands.


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Two months ago I bought a watch with a defect and got a response immediately and had my shipping label to return for a refund all within 6 hrs of my complaint. I'll definitely buy from them again.


You must've been lucky. They refused my return on a defect and then "fixed" it by doing nothing and ruining the case. In general, CWS is not a good store and this thread can prove it.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

winstoda said:


> Yeah, I would only consider a Seiko from a trusted outfit like Toppers. My comment wasn't a reflection on them, but on how difficult it can be to get an acceptable piece from Seiko, something I take for granted when ordering other brands.


Yes it is a shame. I bought a Turtle from Kohl's (an AD) sometime back. Was shipped direct from Seiko in NJ. Had to go through 3 of them before I found a good one. Misalignment issues and one even had a bad movement. Fortunately Kohl's is VERY easy to deal with. I try to buy Seiko's only from places with easy resolutions if issues arise.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Boding said:


> You must've been lucky. They refused my return on a defect and then "fixed" it by doing nothing and ruining the case. In general, CWS is not a good store and this thread can prove it.


Was the defective watch still brand new, never worn with plastic, tags, etc. still intact?


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> Was the defective watch still brand new, never worn with plastic, tags, etc. still intact?


Brand new, didn't came with any protective plastic, never worn, and tags attached in a way that could be taken off and reattached. They simply didn't want to take the defective watch back. It was a watch over $1k too.

After 8-10 emails I had more than enough proof of poor customer service and took it up with my bank. They didn't bother responding to my bank.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> 212 grams is REALLY HEAVY for a Ti watch.


True, but imagine how much it would weigh if it were all steel.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

I didn't get the eBay bucks offer. Again. But there is an eBay coupon active right now. Code is POPULAR. 15% off, $25 min purchase, $50 max discount. Worked on an Orient Bambino. Seems to be a lot of watch brands that are included.

https://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html?showd...anniswine,zwilling_j.a._henckels&_nkw=watches

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Boding said:


> Brand new, didn't came with any protective plastic, never worn, and tags attached in a way that could be taken off and reattached. They simply didn't want to take the defective watch back. It was a watch over $1k too.
> 
> After 8-10 emails I had more than enough proof of poor customer service and took it up with my bank. They didn't bother responding to my bank.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


That's a shame. I've purchased a few watches from them. One was fine. Another (a Seiko) had a ding on the bezel, a scratch on the dial and was misaligned. I sent a pic and they sent a prepaid label to return and gave me a refund since they where sold out. One watch (an Oris) had a noticeable white dot on the black dial. I sent a pic and they sent a prepaid label and gave me a refund minus $7 for return shipping claiming the dot was on a plastic cover however I know there was no sticker on the face. I let it be. Another Oris I ordered that was sold as new had a few tiny scratches on the case. Nothing extreme however I was not satisfied. They covered return shipping again and gave a full refund.

All that said I wouldn't really have a problem buying from them if the deal is right. Everything I experienced is pretty much what I expected from greatly market dealers. I've also bought from their sister companies without any major issues. I do find their eBay "best offer" option a joke though. They only bend a few dollars if anything, lol.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

batmansk6 said:


> I didn't get the eBay bucks offer. Again. But there is an eBay coupon active right now. Code is POPULAR. 15% off, $25 min purchase, $50 max discount. Worked on an Orient Bambino. Seems to be a lot of watch brands that are included.
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html?showd...anniswine,zwilling_j.a._henckels&_nkw=watches
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Cool, thanks for sharing the code. G-Shock GD120CM-5CR inbound for $62, as I've been wanting a cheap, funky, camo, all digital, non-negative display, to wear when I'm giggin'. \m/ \m/

- - - Updated - - -



batmansk6 said:


> I didn't get the eBay bucks offer. Again. But there is an eBay coupon active right now. Code is POPULAR. 15% off, $25 min purchase, $50 max discount. Worked on an Orient Bambino. Seems to be a lot of watch brands that are included.
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html?showd...anniswine,zwilling_j.a._henckels&_nkw=watches
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Cool, thanks for sharing the code. G-Shock GD120CM-5CR inbound for $62, as I've been wanting a cheap, funky, camo, all digital, non-negative display, to wear when I'm giggin'. \m/ \m/


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Not a deal-

I've seen enough bad reviews from CWS, that I won't buy from them. 

I can't afford to gamble my money like some of you appear to be able to do. More power to ya.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> I didn't get the eBay bucks offer. Again. But there is an eBay coupon active right now. Code is POPULAR. 15% off, $25 min purchase, $50 max discount. Worked on an Orient Bambino. Seems to be a lot of watch brands that are included.
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html?showd...anniswine,zwilling_j.a._henckels&_nkw=watches
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


The Alpina dream is alive at thewatchoutlet: Alpina Alpiner Automatic White Dial Leather Strap AL525S4E6, 41.5m x 14mm, sapphire crystal (per Jomashop, $439) , $299 - 15% *POPULAR* promo = *$255* (tested).

UPDATE: now OOS
UPDATE 2: now BACK in stock (thx BTerry2233!)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Alp...ather-Strap-Mens-Watch-AL525S4E6/163173267157

More photos and information at Jomashop's listing here

Image from this old auction, which has other good photos:


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko 5 Sport bottlecap on bracelet, 4R36 movement, 45mm per Jomashop (but 44mm x 13mm per Creation, $210), 100m WR, $150 - 15% *POPULAR* promo = *$127* (tested).

UPDATE: now OOS

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-5-Sport-Automatic-Black-Dial-Mens-Watch-SRPC61/382539050952


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

gruntmedik said:


> Not a deal-
> 
> I've seen enough bad reviews from CWS, that I won't buy from them.
> 
> I can't afford to gamble my money like some of you appear to be able to do. More power to ya.


I received a call from CWS. System error, so they have to refund to people "per Ebay."

They are willing to apply our ebay discount to any other watch because they do not have the one we purchased in stock any longer. Of course.

Perhaps they oversold. Perhaps they hit the minimum allowed selling price. We'll never know.

For those who were not shipped and orders cancelled, call them and reserve your $80+ discount.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

cornorama said:


> I received a call from CWS. System error, so they have to refund to people "per Ebay."
> 
> They are willing to apply our ebay discount to any other watch because they do not have the one we purchased in stock any longer. Of course.
> 
> ...


While I appreciate that this is perhaps not what people initially wanted when ordering their Alpiner GMT's, in all fairness to CWS, it sure sounds like they're doing what they can to "make it right".


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

Gonkl said:


> Can anyone confirm the dial size on these bronze watches? Standard Seiko sizing? Great value, but would love to swap the dial out.


That is exactly what I was thinking about.
Can somebody tell how difficult would it be to find the replacement dial of the right size/fit for Invicta Bronze diver?


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

cornorama said:


> I received a call from CWS. System error, so they have to refund to people "per Ebay."
> 
> They are willing to apply our ebay discount to any other watch because they do not have the one we purchased in stock any longer. Of course.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip, I've locked in a $80 discount for a future order. Now to wait for the next CWS deal and hope that ordering actually works this time.


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> NOT A DEAL:
> 
> just to chime in on CWS, I have bought 2 watches from them in the past and have had no issues with the purchases.
> 
> ...


I bought a limited edition Oris from CWS that was supposed to come with a special box, additional strap, watch tool, and certificate and literature about the edition. It came in a standard Oris box with none of the extras. I went online and chatted with customer service and they told me I could return it but would be charged for the original shipping since the listing didn't explicitly say it would come with all of the LE extras that shipped from the factory. I printed out a magazine article showing the new product release and said they should give me a full refund. When they got the package, they did indeed refund all of my money. I'm still out the $23 return shipping, but I guess that's the cost of doing gray market business. I think with CWS you have to assume nothing and ask (even the obvious) questions.


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko 5 Sport bottlecap on bracelet, 4R36 movement, 45mm per Jomashop (but 44mm x 13mm per Creation, $210), 100m WR, $150 - 15% *POPULAR* promo = *$127* (tested).
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-5-Sport-Automatic-Black-Dial-Mens-Watch-SRPC61/382539050952


This is now OOS

- - - Updated - - -



BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko 5 Sport bottlecap on bracelet, 4R36 movement, 45mm per Jomashop (but 44mm x 13mm per Creation, $210), 100m WR, $150 - 15% *POPULAR* promo = *$127* (tested).
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-5-Sport-Automatic-Black-Dial-Mens-Watch-SRPC61/382539050952


This is now OOS


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Lets please get back to talking deals, enough complaining already 🤣🤣🤣

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

HAMILTON Khaki Field Day Date Auto Men's Watch (H70505153) $375 + free s/h with code SDFIELD375
The cheapest I can find anywhere else is $585.90 on Amazon and eBay.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki+field/khaki+field+day+date+auto/H70505153.pid


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

Pneuma said:


> HAMILTON Khaki Field Day Date Auto Men's Watch (H70505153) $375 + free s/h with code SDFIELD375
> The cheapest I can find anywhere else is $585.90 on Amazon and eBay.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki+field/khaki+field+day+date+auto/H70505153.pid
> ...


You can also get 3% cashback from Ebates at Ashford


----------



## Akshayphal (Jul 3, 2018)

HAMILTON KHAKI FIELD Auto for $288 (sold by Jomashop)with ebay code POPULAR.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hamilton-Khaki-Field-Mens-Watch-H70455533/183155142391









*This has been the lowest seen in the last 5 years!*! (as tracked on camelcamelcamel). The lowest being $294.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

horhay86 said:


> Lets please get back to talking deals, enough complaining already &#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


it's all part of vetting the quality of a deal. your ignorance is excused.


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

taike said:


> it's all part of vetting the quality of a deal. your ignorance is excused.


Sensitive much?
I was joking... Jeez 🤣🤣🤣

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

horhay86 said:


> Sensitive much?
> I was joking... Jeez 🤣🤣🤣


Many of us don't get out much because we are constantly monitoring this thread :-d


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Akshayphal said:


> HAMILTON KHAKI FIELD Auto for $288 (sold by Jomashop)with ebay code POPULAR.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hamilton-Khaki-Field-Mens-Watch-H70455533/183155142391
> 
> ...


It can be had for lower. I picked one up earlier this year for under $272 with the 20% ebay code.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Via SlickDeals: Jomashop has 25 different Glycine Airman styles all *$549* with code *GLY200* (or, per SD, *SDGLY200*). Includes GMT, SST 12, purist, lume dial, bracelet, etc. variations.

UPDATE: Evine has a slightly better price on the blue-dial purist GL0057 here: $514 + $15 S/H - 15% onetime newsletter signup (not tested).
UPDATE 2: the above Evine listing now says $538 + $15 S/H ... funny.

https://www.jomashop.com/aff-exclusive-offer-13.html








...


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

2016 Callaway Corvette because you can never have too much horsepower.





















Chirv said:


> Haha got a starter for my e28 with it too, whats your ride?
> 
> And yet another wonderful watch ruined by a non matching date. This one's a black dial too, easiest thing to match!
> 
> ...


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up.... 10% Ebay bucks makes this a $254 purchase for me


Akshayphal said:


> HAMILTON KHAKI FIELD Auto for $288 (sold by Jomashop)with ebay code POPULAR.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hamilton-Khaki-Field-Mens-Watch-H70455533/183155142391
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Via SlickDeals: Jomashop has 25 different Glycine Airman styles all *$549* with code *GLY200* (or, per SD, *SDGLY200*). Includes GMT, SST 12, purist, lume dial, bracelet, etc. variations.
> 
> UPDATE: Evine has a slightly better price on the blue-dial purist GL0057 here: $514 + $15 S/H - 15% onetime newsletter signup (not tested).
> 
> ...


Random thought, not complaining, but is there ever a week where Glycine Combats or Glycine Airman aren't on sale? I just feel like they are in a constant state of being on sale from grey markets lol

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

NOT A DEAL

a couple of weeks ago when BluShark straps was running a sale a kind gent here @yellowbear offered up his 30% off coupon code for anyone interested. Well I was interested. Thanks @yellowbear

I took Blu-Shark up on their buy 3 get 2 free offer plus the 30% code. I ordered 4 Canva-Soft and 1 brushed Nylon strap. All 5 straps for just under $40.

The Canvas straps are thin! They are about the same thickness as a seatbelt Nato from Toxic or Cincy. These should require almost zero break-in. Sticthing is decent and the hardware is adequate. The Nylon strap is a little thicker and since it is a 2 ply strap it is a bit more stiff. Hardware is once again adequte.

What I don't like on either style strap is how cheap the quick release pins feel. They barely extend beyond the strap itself and i can tell you I am less than confident that a sudden tug on the strap won't send the watch flying off my wrist because these springbars are so small and less than substantial. I will likely remove the quick release bars and just put regular spring bars in when using on my own watches. I have a quick release strap from Barton straps and his spring bars feel stronger.

So at $8 a strap I think these are an acceptable value but they are not premium products that are worth their retail asking price.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Random thought, not complaining, but is there ever a week where Glycine Combats or Glycine Airman aren't on sale? I just feel like they are in a constant state of being on sale from grey markets lol
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Agreed. $550 seems like the usual sale price so not really a deal, but the selection impressed me. The trick is to go to Glycine AD watchgooroo to see if they'll match it.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

yinzburgher said:


> Certina DS Podium Automatic Men's Watch C001-407-16-057-00 - *$235* from Ashford with code AFFPODIUM235
> 
> Don't forget 3% cash back through Ebates.com
> 
> ...


Thank you! Stock photo does not do it justice.


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Random thought, not complaining, but is there ever a week where Glycine Combats or Glycine Airman aren't on sale? I just feel like they are in a constant state of being on sale from grey markets lol


Massdrop is an AD for Glycine.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

MissileExpert said:


> Massdrop is an AD for Glycine.


That makes a lot more sense then lol

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

MissileExpert said:


> Massdrop is an AD for Glycine.





AndroidIsAwesome said:


> That makes a lot more sense then lol
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


are you guys serious?


----------



## Farhat (May 27, 2017)

mannal said:


> Thank you! Stock photo does not do it justice.


Looks nice, I like the Explorer design and crown guard and case shape looks unique compared to other field watches. Do you have more of those wrist shots? It wears big although its 38mm. And may I know what's your wrist size? Thank you in advance.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Momentum Torpedo Blast 44 Japanese quartz, mineral crystal, NATO strap, 2yr. mfg. warranty, 44.15mm x 11.82mm, 200m WR, *$80 incl. free shipping & free returns*. Amazon: $99. List: $99.

Mfg. spec. sheet here.

Red highlights:
https://huckberry.com/store/momentum-watches/category/p/50954-torpedo-blast-44

Yellow highlights:
https://huckberry.com/store/momentum-watches/category/p/50953-torpedo-blast-44

Stock photo from Momentum:


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Momentum Torpedo Blast 44 Japanese quartz, mineral crystal, NATO strap, 2yr. mfg. warranty, 44.15mm x 11.82mm, 200m WR, *$80 incl. free shipping & free returns*. Amazon: $99. List: $99.
> 
> Mfg. spec. sheet here.
> 
> ...


I have the black w/yellow sapphire version of this. It's solid for what I paid. The lume gets pretty bright but doesn't last very long. The crown is just as big as in the pics. Any other questions lemme know.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> Via SlickDeals: Jomashop has 25 different Glycine Airman styles all *$549* with code *GLY200* (or, per SD, *SDGLY200*). Includes GMT, SST 12, purist, lume dial, bracelet, etc. variations.
> 
> UPDATE: Evine has a slightly better price on the blue-dial purist GL0057 here: $514 + $15 S/H - 15% onetime newsletter signup (not tested).
> 
> ...


Evine has 20% off coupons. That's $430 with shipping. Send a PM if you want one.


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

taike said:


> are you guys serious?


Serious as meaning whether Massdrop IS indeed an AD for Glycine?

Answer to that question is: Yes, I got my Glycine purchased from Massdrop fixed by Glycine service center (or actually Invicta service center). Came back to me fixed (PR had an issue), there was an issue (they put a nice nick on the side of the case), they sent me a shipping label (paid both ways) to remedy that (nick is gone when it came back) and watch runs well.

EDIT: What's with this inline double posting now a days?


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Maurice Lacroix Pontos-S on bracelet for $1170, I think this is nearly black friday price for this watch :

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Maurice-La...ntos+s+diver&_from=R40&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0|0

https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/bnoAAOSwc15bMl4T/s-l1600.jpg


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

hpark21 said:


> Serious as meaning whether Massdrop IS indeed an AD for Glycine?
> 
> Answer to that question is: Yes, I got my Glycine purchased from Massdrop fixed by Glycine service center (or actually Invicta service center). Came back to me fixed (PR had an issue), there was an issue (they put a nice nick on the side of the case), they sent me a shipping label (paid both ways) to remedy that (nick is gone when it came back) and watch runs well.
> 
> EDIT: What's with this inline double posting now a days?


Masdrop is not an "AD", the actual seller who posts sales on Masdrop is ...

- - - Updated - - -



hpark21 said:


> Serious as meaning whether Massdrop IS indeed an AD for Glycine?
> 
> Answer to that question is: Yes, I got my Glycine purchased from Massdrop fixed by Glycine service center (or actually Invicta service center). Came back to me fixed (PR had an issue), there was an issue (they put a nice nick on the side of the case), they sent me a shipping label (paid both ways) to remedy that (nick is gone when it came back) and watch runs well.
> 
> EDIT: What's with this inline double posting now a days?


Masdrop is not an "AD", the actual seller who posts sales on Masdrop is ...


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

*20% Macy's cash back from ebates*, at least that's what ebates shows me right now. That brings this Seiko SSG015 solar atomic quartz chronograph worldtime prospex to: $214 - 20% cash back = *$171*, incl. 3yr. mfg. warranty. List: $595. eBay: $293. Amazon: $321.

Seiko product page here.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...-strap-watch-44mm?ID=4809708&CategoryID=57386

This photo looks like brushed SS, but their other photos show black finishing. Googling around, I couldn't find a plain SS model on leather, so it must just be the lighting:


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

hpark21 said:


> Serious as meaning whether Massdrop IS indeed an AD for Glycine?
> 
> Answer to that question is: Yes, I got my Glycine purchased from Massdrop fixed by Glycine service center (or actually Invicta service center). Came back to me fixed (PR had an issue), there was an issue (they put a nice nick on the side of the case), they sent me a shipping label (paid both ways) to remedy that (nick is gone when it came back) and watch runs well.
> 
> EDIT: What's with this inline double posting now a days?


Yes this inline double posting is extremely annoying. No idea why it's doing it

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Well are they, or aren't they, (Massdrop a Glycine AD)?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

After seeing the post about another eBay discount, I immediately went to my "Watch" list and noticed that the Seller of the watch I want did not jack up their price again like the other day. Sadly, it is not included in the sale.

However, those seeking a new Casio GW-M5610 there is one included in the sale and the code brings it down to $86.69. I haven't seen them that low for a very long time.









https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...rentrq:26beb6281650ac1926156c63fffef6a9|iid:1


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bargain, not deal: Eco-Drive Promaster Diver Blue Strap Watch 42mm BN0151-09L, *5-year mfg. warranty*, solar quartz, 200m WR, *$148 incl. free shipping & free returns*. Joma: $148. eBay: $157. List: $295.

Camel^3 says it's been hovering around this price since November. Still, it beats the gray market sellers handily (w/ mfg. support incl.).

UPDATE: whoops- it was $120 on Prime day. Nothing to see here.

https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Promaster-Diver-BN0151-09L/dp/B00PXVU3GM

Image from Jomashop:


----------



## Gorem (Apr 22, 2016)

Tokeiski said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> First of all, thank you for posting this again, unfortunately it seems that Ebay is way ahead of this trick. I am based in Japan and tried to change my registration address to no avail, I then tried to set up a new account, also to no avail. Not giving up that easily, I contacted Ebay customer Service for assistance. What I received was one of the smarmiest, annoying bot generated responses I have ever seen. I have copy and pasted this below. The conclusion seems to be that unless you are located in the US or have a vpn AND additionally can supply a US phone number to be contacted on, this work around is dead.
> "


Yes, Ebay is ahead now. previously I've change my address to US and discover now I can't list my items to sell unless I change it back.

Also create a new account but was suspended


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Tonystix said:


> Well are they, or aren't they, (Massdrop a Glycine AD)?


They work with an AD but MD themselves is not.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

I was wondering why I was seeing Glycine's for sale on Massdrop drop almost every freaking day.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Timex Waterbury *38mm* x 11mm Stainless Steel TW2R25400, quartz, *indiglo* lume, 50m WR, mineral crystal (per Timex), on bracelet, sold by Timex on eBay, *$39 incl. free shipping*. $82 on timex-com.

UPDATE: silver now OOS at eBay.

UPDATE 2: silver now OOS at Rakuten-com.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Timex-Mens...-Stainless-Steel-Watch-TW2R25400/263853002294

Timex also offers this same deal on Rakuten-com:
https://www.rakuten.com/shop/timex/product/TW2R25400VQ/










***

UPDATE: Darth Waterbury, 40mm, *$38 after POPULAR* promo (thx halaku!) incl. free shipping (tested):

UPDATE 3: the eBay listing has moved -- I updated the link below; also, the deal is on Rakuten-com here -- use APPAREL20 for 20% off.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Timex-Mens...less-Steel-Black-Watch-TW2R25200/263872757872


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bulova Precisionist Grey Dial Black Leather Mens Watch 96B158, $165 - %15 POPULAR promo = *$140 new* (not tested). Amazon: $163. Next eBay new price: $174.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Precisionist-Grey-Dial-Black-Leather-Mens-Watch-96B158/183250807711

Or, *mfg. refurbished sold by WHP, $110*:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Pre...158-Quartz-Black-Dial-42mm-Watch/292575818217


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Mfg. Warranty deal: Victorinox AirBoss 241508, ETA 2824 automatic, black dial, sapphire crystal, 42mm x 11mm (all per Jomashop), *3 year mfg. warranty*, *$525*. Jomashop: $529. eBay: $540.

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...ss-automatic-bracelet-watch-42-mm?color=BLACK

Image from Masters In Time ($1,013):


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Timex Waterbury *38mm* x 11mm Stainless Steel TW2R25400, quartz, *indiglo* lume, 50m WR, mineral crystal (per Timex), on bracelet, sold by Timex on eBay, *$39 incl. free shipping*. $82 on timex-com.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Timex-Mens...-Stainless-Steel-Watch-TW2R25400/263853002294
> 
> ...


The ebay code POPULAR works on it too ....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobusa (Apr 17, 2016)

Rocat said:


> After seeing the post about another eBay discount, I immediately went to my "Watch" list and noticed that the Seller of the watch I want did not jack up their price again like the other day. Sadly, it is not included in the sale.
> 
> However, those seeking a new Casio GW-M5610 there is one included in the sale and the code brings it down to $86.69. I haven't seen them that low for a very long time.
> 
> ...


Can you tell me the seller name and code to use?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

bobusa said:


> Can you tell me the seller name and code to use?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Overstock. Code is POPULAR.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302826957547

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Mfg. Warranty deal: Victorinox AirBoss 241508, ETA 2824 automatic, black dial, sapphire crystal, 42mm x 11mm (all per Jomashop), *3 year mfg. warranty*, *$525*. Jomashop: $529. eBay: $540.
> 
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...ss-automatic-bracelet-watch-42-mm?color=BLACK
> 
> Image from Masters In Time ($1,013):


I am trying to convince myself that the white date window kills it. But it looks REALLY good and the specs are awesome for the price. Must. Not. Buy!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinelli (Jul 24, 2018)

Have you seen some good offer for a watch winders?


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> The Alpina dream is alive at thewatchoutlet: Alpina Alpiner Automatic White Dial Leather Strap AL525S4E6, 41.5m x 14mm, sapphire crystal (per Jomashop, $439) , $299 - 15% *POPULAR* promo = *$255* (tested).
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Alp...ather-Strap-Mens-Watch-AL525S4E6/163173267157
> 
> ...


This is simply too good to ignore, placed my order moments ago with the 15% promo code. Now the wait starts.....

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Not a deal

Update on the Alpina GMT 4: It appears my CWS order is still in the system, though no shipping notice yet. Checked my credit card and no refund posted, just the $457.91 charge still there. Could still appear eventually. Being patient and hopeful here.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

BostonCharlie said:


> Timex Waterbury *38mm* x 11mm Stainless Steel TW2R25400, quartz, *indiglo* lume, 50m WR, mineral crystal (per Timex), on bracelet, sold by Timex on eBay, *$39 incl. free shipping*. $82 on timex-com.
> 
> Timex also offers this same deal on Rakuten-com:
> https://www.rakuten.com/shop/timex/product/TW2R25400VQ/
> ...


----------



## bobusa (Apr 17, 2016)

batmansk6 said:


> Overstock. Code is POPULAR.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302826957547
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Worked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raf82 (Jul 5, 2018)

ic3burn said:


> This is simply too good to ignore, placed my order moments ago with the 15% promo code. Now the wait starts.....
> 
> Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


Got it too, €255 after 15% eBay discount

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raf82 (Jul 5, 2018)

Raf82 said:


> Got it too, 255 after 15% eBay discount
> 
> Alpina Alpiner AL-525S4E6
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Farhat said:


> Looks nice, I like the Explorer design and crown guard and case shape looks unique compared to other field watches. Do you have more of those wrist shots? It wears big although its 38mm. And may I know what's your wrist size? Thank you in advance.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


NAD

My wrist is just shy of 6.75". More pic's located here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/members/mannal/albums/public/


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

*Certina DS Sport Chronograph - $258.83*

*Resistance is futile. *eBay sent me 10% bonus eBay bucks + POPULAR code for 15% OFF + befrugal for a triple dip discount. I was done. Almost pulled the trigger on the Alpina automatic, but this one spoke to me:

*$348.99* Price
- *$1.00 *seller's super trivial discount
- *$50.00* POPULAR 15% off code ($50 max)
-* $34.80* eBay 10% bonus bucks (given off full price before coupons)
- *$4.36* befrugal 1.25% rebate (usually off full price)
*$258.83 NET*

*Link -> *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Certina-DS-Sport-Chronograph-Black-Dial-Black-Rubber-Mens-Watch/183154981727?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop heard you Alpina lover ... but can't match the eBay deal









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Alpina auto now sold out for those of you scoring at home.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Cvp33 said:


> Alpina auto now sold out for those of you scoring at home.


Or even if you're by yourself.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Cvp33 said:


> *Certina DS Sport Chronograph - $258.83*
> 
> *Resistance is futile. *eBay sent me 10% bonus eBay bucks + POPULAR code for 15% OFF + befrugal for a triple dip discount. I was done. Almost pulled the trigger on the Alpina automatic, but this one spoke to me:
> 
> ...


If anybody needs some convincing:


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bi9ea-CHlOd/


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

RyanD said:


> If anybody needs some convincing:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bi9ea-CHlOd/


I purchased one about 9 months ago. I like it, but i would say the stainless with green hand is much more attractive IMHO.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

The DS sport tracks seconds in the upper right dial. And yes, the green accents definitely are the lookers of the bunch, but sadly not part of the deal.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Does anyone know recently (2017 & 2018) what is close to a record low price of Seiko SKX007 or SKX013? It could be from ebay, amazon, rakuten, etc after coupons. Thanks.
Also I'm not familiar with Rakuten purchase with 20% cash back via ebates (not sure it's still alive) and custom & shipping fees. Not sure I should wait for ebay lowest + 15% coupon to avoid the hassle. Thanks again.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

fandi said:


> Does anyone know recently (2017 & 2018) what is close to a record low price of Seiko SKX007 or SKX013? It could be from ebay, amazon, rakuten, etc after coupons. Thanks.
> Also I'm not familiar with Rakuten purchase with 20% cash back via ebates (not sure it's still alive) and custom & shipping fees. Not sure I should wait for ebay lowest + 15% coupon to avoid the hassle. Thanks again.


I think the Lowest price you could get them at one point was in 2017, 20% Ebates + $40 seller discount from Rakuten Global if I remember correctly. Also gave like 5X Rakuten points back too. That deal is long gone though. I picked one up last week from Rakuten and Ebates 20% back but they accidentally gave me 40% back lol.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

MrMajestyk said:


> Massdrop heard you Alpina lover ... but can't match the eBay deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the options is $399. Still more? (I'm not that interested in these, so have not followed closely).

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> I think the Lowest price you could get them at one point was in 2017, 20% Ebates + $40 seller discount from Rakuten Global if I remember correctly. Also gave like 5X Rakuten points back too. That deal is long gone though. I picked one up last week from Rakuten and Ebates 20% back but they accidentally gave me 40% back lol.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


They may reverse the extra 20% before it's paid. Hopefully not though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Cvp33 said:


> Alpina auto now sold out for those of you scoring at home.


Thank God...my agony is over :-d


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

househalfman said:


> They work with an AD but MD themselves is not.


Correct, Watchgooroo is the AD and he sells a lot of watches through Massdrop.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Cvp33 said:


> 2016 Callaway Corvette because you can never have too much horsepower.


Wonderful car, but man, I must be around high power cars too much when I see a 757hp figure and my first thought is "That's all?". o|


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Jomashop has the Bulova UHF Chronograph in black (98B245) or cream (96B231) dial for $139.99. Both have free shipping. 
I found coupon code XCLSV5 that should give an extra $5 off.

Jet.com has the cream dial for $117.75 with free shipping and 4 percent back through eBates, but Jet will charge sales tax.

https://www.jomashop.com/bulova-watch-98b245.html

https://www.jomashop.com/bulova-watch-96b231.html?nosto=productpage-nosto-3

https://jet.com/product/detail/e68b...:na&siteID=AysPbYF8vuM-p0gQyFpqi0_Sj.0IhpJ3mw

















- - - Updated - - -


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

For those of us in the UK, beater watch at the bargain basement end...

SKMEI 9106 Men's Quartz Watch with Black Dial Analogue Display and Red Stripe Leather Strap, £9.99 - *Apply £1.00 voucher = £8.99*. Sold by Go-Better life and Fulfilled by Amazon. https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B06XFVXRYJ





























_Leisure Army Military design with Mens sport watch and time/date display
Japan battery and installation import pointer movement
164FT 50M Waterproof, swim, shower, 5ATM water resistant.

NOTE: please DO NOT press any buttons in the water.
Leather watch band with the Durable stainless steel black
Time,date,seconds dial, Water Resistant, Stop Watch._

Here it is in Blue being reviewed and put through its paces: 



(video reviewer says 30M WR - seems this is correct - as it's stamped on the case back!)

Same reviewer, one year later: 



(Interesting to note that the case disintegrates after a year, made of alloy, may put some off!)

£17.36 on Gearbest
£11.30 on DX
£14.70 on Banggood


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> Wonderful car, but man, I must be around high power cars too much when I see a 757hp figure and my first thought is "That's all?". o|


I know what you mean. Back when I 1/4 mile raced I had 675rwhp and ran [email protected] in a full weight Chrysler 300C SRT8. My buddies all ran 8's and 9s. I enjoy the road course racing much more and 750-ish is really the limit of a full weight street car running a road course with RWD. AWD you can throw more at the tires, but I'm really at the limit of the tires on the Callaway. There's really not much that stays with the car on the straight-aways save for some odd ball kit cars weighing 1,500 lbs. and putting down 400+ HP.

Here's me running 2:09's in traffic with the Porsche club at VIR full course. Hit 165mph back straight and 154 front straight. Car can do more, but the current driver cannot. LOL






Here's me dusting a GTR at MIR back in the day. He talked a lot before the race, but strangely had nothing to say afterwards.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Oh I'm definitely not knocking the performance. As you know, the power is meaningless if the person behind the wheel can't use it.

I guess my comment is more about how crazy the power numbers are getting. I live in an area with 1,500whp+ street cars, and it's starting to border on the absurd.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> Oh I'm definitely not knocking the performance. As you know, the power is meaningless if the person behind the wheel can't use it.
> 
> I guess my comment is more about how crazy the power numbers are getting. I live in an area with 1,500whp+ street cars, and it's starting to border on the absurd.


Agreed. That's why I stopped 1/4 mile racing. It was fun, but a good day at the track meant 10 runs, 10 seconds each. A good day road course racing means 4 to 5 - 30 minutes sessions over 2 days, so up to 5 hours of total track time versus 100 seconds. Also love the aspect of getting another chance to get a corner right, or complex set of corners, changing your line, braking points, throttle inputs versus, smash the gas and hold on. Not gonna lie though, it was pretty cool driving down the highway @60mph in my 300, hitting the gas and lighting the tires up for a 1/4 mile or more. LOL


----------



## cyansmoker (May 6, 2017)

Martinelli said:


> Have you seen some good offer for a watch winders?


(NOT A DEAL)

I have three of these: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A45ER8W. Cheap, yet work perfectly.
Looks like they are OOS right now, but apparently available under more brand names.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

In case anyone missed it, Macy's still has the Citizen Signature for $430 after coupon. Ebates 20% cash back makes it $344 + tax. I ordered the black dial model for the same price since I've already owned this one before.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/citizen-mens-automatic-grand-classic-stainless-steel-bracelet-watch-43mm-nb3010-52a


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

SS Casio quartz bargain 24hr "flash deal" from Watches2U, *$37.41 incl. free international shipping, mfg. warranty*, *43mm*, mineral crystal, 50m WR. model MTP-1372D-1BVEF. no lighted lume 

https://www.watches2u.com/watches/casio/mtp-1372d-1bvef-mens-collection-watch.html


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> SS Casio quartz bargain 24hr "flash deal" from Watches2U, *$37.41 incl. free international shipping, mfg. warranty*, *43mm*, mineral crystal, 50m WR. model MTP-1372D-1BVEF. no lighted lume
> 
> https://www.watches2u.com/watches/casio/mtp-1372d-1bvef-mens-collection-watch.html


My eyebrows shot up at free international shipping and then they went back down at no lume.

At this price I might still get it.

Thanks for posting!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

cyansmoker said:


> (NOT A DEAL)
> 
> I have three of these: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A45ER8W. Cheap, yet work perfectly.
> Looks like they are OOS right now, but apparently available under more brand names.


They upgraded it to a newer version. Here's another model, but for 4 watches.

JQUEEN Automatic Quad Watch Winder with Double Quiet Mabuchi Motors https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0177ZAZEQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_kS2BBbGEJQJDY

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

RyanD said:


> In case anyone missed it, Macy's still has the Citizen Signature for $430 after coupon. Ebates 20% cash back makes it $344 + tax. I ordered the black dial model for the same price since I've already owned this one before.
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/citizen-mens-automatic-grand-classic-stainless-steel-bracelet-watch-43mm-nb3010-52a


Is ebates targeted too? Mine shows 6%.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

justin86 said:


> Is ebates targeted too? Mine shows 6%.


Web site shows 20%

https://www.ebates.com/macys.com


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Weird. Still shows 6% for me.








Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Web site shows 20%
> 
> https://www.ebates.com/macys.com


When I was logged out (w/ cookies cleared, etc.), it showed me 6%. After I logged in: 20%. Macy's ran a targeted 20% ebates promo recently where I saw only 6% while somebody else on here had 20%. Another saw 6% on their site but 20% when using the browser plug-in (or vice versa -- too lazy to find the post).


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

heady91 said:


> My eyebrows shot up at free international shipping and then they went back down at no lume.
> 
> At this price I might still get it.
> 
> ...


You bet. Watches2U is in the UK, so maybe the deal is even better for you. This model on leather says the hands _are_ lumed, I just dig the super illuminators. Finally, I'm thinking the 43mm width includes the crown, esp. since it has guards.

UPDATE: Here is a seller with more photos, including side & back:
https://www.valmano.de/quarzuhr-mtp-1372d-1bvef-casio-cs203wa10888


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Broad Selection of Glycine Airman Automatic Watches - *$549* from Jomashop with code GLY200


https://www.jomashop.com/aff-exclusive-offer-13.html?utm_medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> When I was logged out (w/ cookies cleared, etc.), it showed me 6%. After I logged in: 20%. Macy's ran a targeted 20% ebates promo recently where I saw only 6% while somebody else on here had 20%. Another saw 6% on their site but 20% when using the browser plug-in (or vice versa -- too lazy to find the post).


Yea that was me. Once I was signed in both the site and the plug-in said 20%. Would not have guessed ebates would have targeted offers but they definitely do. At least for Macy's. I picked up a Citizen automatic. Happy to be targeted for once!


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

NOT A DEAL

Got my Rakuten & eBay swag in today!

From Rakuten I got the SKX009J. The bracelet was purchased separately. After cashback, the price was around *$180* which isn't bad at all for the J model.









Interestingly enough, it looks like Seiko is offering some new packaging on their JDM models??? I've never seen a seiko in this weird silver egg looking thing...









And on eBay I made a couple of pretty good scores as well.. An almost-new SRP775 turtle for *$157 *total. No box, no papers. It came on a generic NATO, but I threw it on a random leather strap I had lying around. No imperfections I can see, and the sticker is even still on the caseback.









And finally this interesting Limited Edition Seiko for *$150*... Like new. Worn once by previous owner before he decided he didn't like PVD coating. Has a bidirectional compass bezel, emergency signal codes inscribed around the chapter ring, 24 hour subdial, and a pretty interesting color scheme..









Hope everyone else's eBay and Rakuten adventures were as fruitful!


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> You bet. Watches2U is in the UK, so maybe the deal is even better for you. This model on leather says the hands _are_ lumed, I just dig the super illuminators. Finally, I'm thinking the 43mm width includes the crown, esp. since it has guards.
> 
> UPDATE: Here is a seller with more photos, including side & back:
> https://www.valmano.de/quarzuhr-mtp-1372d-1bvef-casio-cs203wa10888


Thanks for looking that up!

It's actually cheaper to get it from the US (£29 vs £35), it just takes a few days longer.

Damn. If it's lumed then I have no choice. Have to buy it now... 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

One for the women, and in the UK (Argos ebay, that is) *£14.99* for this Rotary LS03053/05 Women's Watch - Mineral Crystal/Stainless Steel/Dolphin Standard https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332570194312

I saw it a few days back and thought it looked shocking - the stock picture is pretty ugly.

But real-life pictures are actually pretty nice. The sunburst dial really makes it. Maybe not quite the Cocktail Time, but I could pretend it is, with my glasses off  I'll christen it the *Mocktail* Time! 

Some ebay pictures:


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

heady91 said:


> Thanks for looking that up!
> 
> It's actually cheaper to get it from the US (£29 vs £35), it just takes a few days longer.
> 
> ...


Interesting, the website straight up changes to the UK warehouse (and price) as soon as I put my address in. So I can't get it for £29.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Touch of Modern has some Panerai models on sale.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko Prospex Monster Baby Tuna Watch SRP641K1, 47mm, 200m WR, *$284*. eBay: $386. Amazon: $431.
> 
> https://www.chronograph-divers.com/seiko-prospex-monster-baby-tuna-watch-srp641k1-srp641/
> 
> ...


VinWatches has this on sale for *$267*. They also invite you to sign up for their newsletter to receive a discount code -- but they don't say what the discount is (or what its exclusions are). eBay: $293. Amaon: $329.

https://vinwatches.com/product/srp641/


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> The Alpina dream is alive at thewatchoutlet: Alpina Alpiner Automatic White Dial Leather Strap AL525S4E6, 41.5m x 14mm, sapphire crystal (per Jomashop, $439) , $299 - 15% *POPULAR* promo = *$255* (tested).
> 
> UPDATE: now OOS
> 
> ...


looks like this is back in stock


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

From Slickdeals:

*Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic Watch, 38mm or 42mm, $289 shipped after coupon*. Sold by Jomashop. Not an AD, but still offers their own 2yr in-house warranty. This an awesome field watch with H-10 automatic movement with hacking, and hand winding, sapphire crystal, and 80hr power reserve.

*Coupon Code: Popular* (Good until 8/15)

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto Mens Watch H70555533

Brushed stainless steel case with a brown leather strap. Fixed, polished stainless steel bezel. Black dial with luminous hands and Arabic numeral hour markers. Minute markers around the outer rim. 24 hour (GMT) markings. Dial Type: Analog. Luminescent hands. Date display at the 3 o'clock position. Hamilton Calibre H-10 automatic movement with an 80-hour power reserve. Scratch resistant sapphire crystal. Pull / push crown. Skeleton case back. Case size: 42 mm. Case thickness: 12 mm. Round case shape. Band width: 22 mm. Band length: 8.5 inches. Tang clasp. Water resistant at 100 meters / 330 feet. Functions: date, hour, minute, second. Casual watch style. Watch label: Swiss Made. Item Variations: H70555533. Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic Black Dial Mens Watch H70555533.

Hamilton Khaki Field Mens Watch H70455533

Silver-tone stainless steel case with a brown leather strap. Fixed silver-tone stainless steel bezel. Black dial with luminous hands and Arabic numeral hour markers. 24 hour markers. minute markers around the outer rim. Dial Type: Analog. Luminescent hands and markers. Date display at the 3 o'clock position. Hamilton Calibre H-10 automatic movement with an 80-hour power reserve. Scratch resistant sapphire crystal. Skeleton case back. Case size: 38 mm. Case thickness: 11 mm. Round case shape. Band width: 20 mm. Band length: 8 inches. Tang clasp. Water resistant at 100 meters / 330 feet. Functions: date, hour, minute, second. Additional Info: h70655533. Casual watch style. Watch label: Swiss Made. Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic Mens Watch H70455533.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/183155159322

https://www.ebay.com/itm/183155142391


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> VinWatches has this on sale for *$267*. They also invite you to sign up for their newsletter to receive a discount code -- but they don't say what the discount is (or what its exclusions are). eBay: $293. Amaon: $329.
> 
> https://vinwatches.com/product/srp641/


Took off a whopping $3.60 lol









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> I am kinda with you on that. I mostly felt like I needed to post a deal since I derailed the thread a bit. However. . . the 6r15 isn't a bad movement at all, and I am sure the rest of the finishing is above par for the price range. Seiko does need to start putting higher beat movements in their midrange watches though. We all know they have had 36,000vph movements for a while. Is it so hard to give us a 28,800?!?
> I will say that the people at toppers are top notch though, and one of the best ADs for a lot of brands that you will ever deal with.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


Yeah, when you can find a victrinox for $130 with an ETA. I dont really understand the seiko diver love in general. They are all too big, have ...... movements, and dont seem to be finished very well. I guess it's a cult thing.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Nasmitty7185 said:


> Correct, Watchgooroo is the AD and he sells a lot of watches through Massdrop.


Gooroo's a she.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

One of the new Citizen Promaster PVD BN0195-54E, 45mm, on Ebay $244 from go-luxury 100% feedback - 10% Ebay bucks (ends tonight) = $220. Lowest price I have yet seen for this one, will probably go lower in the future. The blue and charcoal dial models can be found for less.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Citize...PVD+BN0195-54E&_from=R40&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock blackout/gold Mudman, compass, thermometer, solar, moon phase, mineral crystal, mud resistant (?), $128 - 15% POPULAR promo = *$109* (not tested). Amazon: $128. Next eBay: $127. Model G9300GB-1.

Casio product page here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens1-G-Shock-Digital-Quartz-Black-Solar-Watch-G9300GB-1/362315353811


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

TDKFM said:


> Yeah, when you can find a victrinox for $130 with an ETA. I dont really understand the seiko diver love in general. They are all too big, have ...... movements, and dont seem to be finished very well. I guess it's a cult thing.


There's a lot more to watch movement than just the beat rate, which is often misused as a be-all-end-all metric in a **** measuring contest manner. After all, 1930s and 1940s Omegas and Rolexes routinely passed COSC tests with flying colors despite their low (5 bps) beat rate.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock green/reverse Rangeman GW9400-3CR, atomic, triple sensor, solar, $177 - POPULAR promo = *$150*. Amazon: $198. List: $300.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...esin-Strap-Mens-Watch-GW9400-3CR/152965757858


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bargain, not deal. G-Shock classic square *$39.47* after Amazon's check-box coupon (not tested),* incl. free shipping, free returns, 1-year mfg. warranty*.

UPDATE: coupon is gone -- price is now $46 

https://www.amazon.com/G-shock-DW5600E-1V-Black-Resin-Sport/dp/B000GAYQKY/


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

son2silver said:


> There's a lot more to watch movement than just the beat rate, which is often misused as a be-all-end-all metric in a **** measuring contest manner. After all, 1930s and 1940s Omegas and Rolexes routinely passed COSC tests with flying colors despite their low (5 bps) beat rate.


I also agree whole heartedly and for that matter, love my vostoks with a low beat rate and an I don't give an f attitude. They are also Surpisingly accurate from my experience.
However, seiko has the ability and tooling to put a higher beat movement in their mid range offerings. I honestly don't know(don't shame me!) That they even have a 28,800 vph movement. I know they have a 36,000 and have for a long time. 
I just feel like, for the average WIS, it is expected to have that beat rate at the price point they are selling 6r15s at.
I personally don't care that much (I own a SARB065, 033 and 035 and love them). But do I want a higher beat rate movement made by a company as great as seiko? You better believe it!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Elkins45 said:


> True, but imagine how much it would weigh if it were all steel.


Or if it were an Aragon.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Bargain, not deal. G-Shock classic square *$39.47* after Amazon's check-box coupon (not tested),* incl. free shipping, free returns, 1-year mfg. warranty*.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/G-shock-DW5600E-1V-Black-Resin-Sport/dp/B000GAYQKY/


BC, considering the number of g-shock deals you post I believe we share a love for the line. Curious on your thoughts on the MTG and MRG lines. Worth it?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

fearlessleader said:


> Or if it were an Aragon.


It couldn't be an Aragon: it's only 43mm. :-d


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

son2silver said:


> There's a lot more to watch movement than just the beat rate, which is often misused as a be-all-end-all metric in a **** measuring contest manner. After all, 1930s and 1940s Omegas and Rolexes routinely passed COSC tests with flying colors despite their low (5 bps) beat rate.


I don't think I'll ever pay more than $200 for any Seiko diver... they just do nothing for me.

- - - Updated - - -



son2silver said:


> There's a lot more to watch movement than just the beat rate, which is often misused as a be-all-end-all metric in a **** measuring contest manner. After all, 1930s and 1940s Omegas and Rolexes routinely passed COSC tests with flying colors despite their low (5 bps) beat rate.


I don't think I'll ever pay more than $200 for any Seiko diver... they just do nothing for me.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop with a Mondaine and a Panzera dressy with 42mm
https://www.massdrop.com/watches/drops









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malizna77 (Dec 30, 2015)

heady91 said:


> My eyebrows shot up at free international shipping and then they went back down at no lume.
> 
> At this price I might still get it.
> 
> ...


Date window ruin everything.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

malizna77 said:


> Date window ruin everything.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


A little bit yeah, but for a beater I don't really care plus more expensive watches messed that up as well.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

son2silver said:


> There's a lot more to watch movement than just the beat rate, which is often misused as a be-all-end-all metric in a **** measuring contest manner. After all, 1930s and 1940s Omegas and Rolexes routinely passed COSC tests with flying colors despite their low (5 bps) beat rate.


Agreed.

I really like the look of a higher-beat movement. I love watching the seconds hand, mesmerizing. BUT, as you say, that is just one part and does not mean it is a better movement. Will a higher beat movement have a lower power storage? Usually. Will it wear out sooner due to more/faster motion? Perhaps. Is it more accurate? It depends. Does the moving of the second hand look better? To me, yes.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

From Slickdeals
Rakuten.com.is offering.15% Off Sitewide.($50 Maximum Discount) when you apply coupon code.BTS15.during checkout. Shipping will vary by items chosen..


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

rinsk21 said:


> BC, considering the number of g-shock deals you post I believe we share a love for the line. Curious on your thoughts on the MTG and MRG lines. Worth it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I'm just not part of the market that they're targeting with such luxury g-shocks. I think Casio is smart to develop luxury models, and if I had to choose between a $1k iPhone and a $1k g-shock I would choose the g-shock. But one reason I posted the square is that I was just wearing my own 3229-module square and reflecting on how perfect it is. I can see myself collecting squares, and Casio's got me covered, there  OTOH, if I had $1k in hand to spend on a watch, I would first look at Ball.

To help keep it on topic, here is a pre-order for the 35th anniversary *Glacier Gold* DW-5035E-7ER square, *181€* (+14€ shipping to US). G-central says that it has a screw-back case.

https://www.relojesdemoda.com/product_info.php/watch-casio-shock-5035e-7er-p-91853










If you're patient (and it doesn't sell out), you might find it for less, later, from tictacarea-com, which (for example) still has the *Origin Gold* screw-back square for *$158*:
https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...-5035d-1ber-watch-casio-g-shock-dw-5035d-1ber


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ipse said:


> Thank God...my agony is over :-d


mine is not yet!

that white dial Alpina Pilot quartz!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Sta...tile-Strap-Mens-Watch-AL240BS4S6/263508792534

did anyone on this forum bought this sucker? its killing me in my sleep, here in the UAE it costs AED 1750 = USD 459 FYI


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

For those who missed the Invicta bronze deals (myself included)...the devil is still tempting us...the burgundy and orange colors can be had at invictastores.com for 113$ using code LASTCALL50

https://invictastores.com/invicta-pro-diver-mens-automatic-45mm-tin-bronze-case-red-dial-model-25647

https://invictastores.com/invicta-p...-45mm-tin-bronze-case-orange-dial-model-25646

Please buy them. o|


----------



## Akshayphal (Jul 3, 2018)

NOT A DEAL!

Just received the *Casio F91* *($5 shipped)*. What a beautiful watch! Bought two of these and going to lock one in and keep unopened for the future!

The other one I strapped onto a spare leather strap lying around just for the LOLs.






Have ordered a couple of NATOs to test the look.

With that crisp lcd, vintage(90s) aesthetics and 7 year battery at the price of a McDonalds meal, I think this is one of the most value you could find in the watchworld! Cheers to the poster of this deal.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Ipse said:


> For those who missed the Invicta bronze deals (myself included)...the devil is still tempting us...the burgundy and orange colors can be had at invictastores.com for 113$ using code LASTCALL50


in person, orange dial is very vivid and in your face

black and green are back in stock here 
https://www.discountwatchstore.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=2564*

$114 with code invictaclub


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Fossil Canada has a lot of their good watch straps between 20-40% off right now. Also get 25% off your purchase exluding sale items from newsletter sign up. Just ordered a few leather and NATOs and a wallet for like $100 CAD net. Definitely beats buying the cheap Amazon leathers.

https://www.fossil.com/ca/en/search.Watch strap.html

Strangely the US site has none on sale.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

taike said:


> in person, orange dial is very vivid and in your face
> 
> black and green are back in stock here
> https://www.discountwatchstore.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=2564*
> ...


WTH, "discount codes are not available for international orders ".
Never heard this one before. :rodekaart


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Fossil Canada has a lot of their good watch straps between 20-40% off right now. Also get 25% off your purchase exluding sale items from newsletter sign up. Just ordered a few leather and NATOs and a wallet for like $100 CAD net. Definitely beats buying the cheap Amazon leathers.
> 
> https://www.fossil.com/ca/en/search.Watch strap.html
> 
> ...


a bunch of those were on continuous sale at the US site for only $8 before periodic discount codes. still some there. you have to use the filters under the sale category


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Ipse said:


> WTH, "discount codes are not available for international orders ".
> Never heard this one before. :rodekaart


probably has to do with the cost of the third party international fulfillment.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

MrMajestyk said:


> Massdrop with a Mondaine and a Panzera dressy with 42mm
> https://www.massdrop.com/watches/drops
> 
> 
> ...


Pulled the trigger on the red strapped version for $229. Great watch, just needed a new strap. Stop2Go is awesome to watch in action and the backlit hands for lume are really cool one-offs for Mondaine.


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Gooroo's a she.


Just because you send an email through ebay and a girl responds doesnt mean she is running the show. I know the gooroo and he is a man. Its time you guys stop believing a myth.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Nasmitty7185 said:


> Just because you send an email through ebay and a girl responds doesnt mean she is running the show. I know the gooroo and he is a man. Its time you guys stop believing a false myth.


Isn't "false myth" a double negative, hence validating that "he" would indeed be a "she"? Quite frankly, I could give a rat's a$$ 

- - - Updated - - -



Nasmitty7185 said:


> Just because you send an email through ebay and a girl responds doesnt mean she is running the show. I know the gooroo and he is a man. Its time you guys stop believing a false myth.


Isn't "false myth" a double negative, hence validating that "he" would indeed be a "she"? Quite frankly, I could give a rat's a$$


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Shrodinkee said:


> Mido Ocean Star dive watch on rubber strap.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/MIDO-Ocean-Star-Captain-Automatic-Mens-Watch-M026-430-17-051-00-NWT/263820124085?hash=item3d6ce79fb5%3Ag%3Ap2gAAOSwDXFbTWJi&_sacat=0&_nkw=MIDO+Ocean+Star+Captain+&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313.TR2.TRC1.A0.H0.TRS0
> 
> ...


I was mad at myself for not jumping on this before the discount was over with, so I approached the seller 10 min ago with a $350 offer (that was accepted) a better deal than earlier !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

An enigmatic falsehood mythically wrapped in a misstruth. BTW, also stopped and stared at that Mido prior to pulling the trigger on the Certina. Great watch that Mido.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Cvp33 said:


> An enigmatic falsehood mythically wrapped in a misstruth. BTW, also stopped and stared at that Mido prior to pulling the trigger on the Certina. Great watch that Mido.


And I had that Alpina in my cart all morning, a beautiful watch but I already have a similar one, you can't go wrong with a $255 price for a reputable Swiss Automatic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Chrono Auto Men's Automatic Watch H71566583, new, $549 -- 42mm x 15mm, 100m WR, H-21 movement which is based on Valjoux 7750, $599 - $50 POPULAR promo = *$549* (not tested) from thewatchoutlet. This beats Ashford's current prices, even the pre-owned. List: $1,545.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hamilton-K...omatic-Watch-H71566583-BRAND-NEW/163054204120

Image from Ashford's listing ($896):


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Nasmitty7185 said:


> Just because you send an email through ebay and a girl responds doesnt mean she is running the show. I know the gooroo and he is a man. Its time you guys stop believing a false myth.


False myth seems a bit dramatic don't ya think?

You're the man I guess so it's a guy.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Robotaz said:


> False myth seems a bit dramatic don't ya think?
> 
> You're the man I guess so it's a guy.


Hanna or Chana is listed as an officer of the Watchgoroo company.

- - - Updated - - -



Robotaz said:


> False myth seems a bit dramatic don't ya think?
> 
> You're the man I guess so it's a guy.


Hanna or Chana is listed as an officer of the Watchgoroo company.


----------



## Lduffer (Dec 1, 2017)

jsizzie_2004 said:


> mine is not yet!
> 
> that white dial Alpina Pilot quartz!
> 
> ...


I didn't pick up that one, but I did score the vintage Startimer from Creation on eBay for $204 after the pronto15 discount. And it's already arrived.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Akshayphal said:


> NOT A DEAL!
> 
> Just received the *Casio F91* *($5 shipped)*. What a beautiful watch! Bought two of these and going to lock one in and keep unopened for the future!
> 
> ...


Cool. Here it is in white, model F-91WC-8AEF, for *$19 incl. free shipping to US* (tested, I think). eBay: $34

https://www.thewatchhut.co.uk/casio...hronograph-watch-f-91wc-8aef-f-91wc-8aef.html


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Hamilton Khaki Field Chrono Auto Men's Automatic Watch H71566583, new, $549 -- 42mm x 15mm, 100m WR, H-21 movement which is based on Valjoux 7750, $599 - $50 POPULAR promo = *$549* (not tested) from thewatchoutlet. This beats Ashford's current prices, even the pre-owned. List: $1,545.


- $50 POPULAR promo works  ...but they want to charge over $100 for import charges into Canada - so I will pass 
BC - you always find the best deals - Thank you 

- - - Updated - - -



BostonCharlie said:


> Hamilton Khaki Field Chrono Auto Men's Automatic Watch H71566583, new, $549 -- 42mm x 15mm, 100m WR, H-21 movement which is based on Valjoux 7750, $599 - $50 POPULAR promo = *$549* (not tested) from thewatchoutlet. This beats Ashford's current prices, even the pre-owned. List: $1,545.


- $50 POPULAR promo works  ...but they want to charge over $100 for import charges into Canada - so I will pass 
BC - you always find the best deals - Thank you


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Ipse said:


> For those who missed the Invicta bronze deals (myself included)...the devil is still tempting us...the burgundy and orange colors can be had at invictastores.com for 113$ using code LASTCALL50
> 
> https://invictastores.com/invicta-pro-diver-mens-automatic-45mm-tin-bronze-case-red-dial-model-25647
> 
> ...


I was tempted especially as a Hokie (maroon and orange ftw!) but don't need another giant diver especially with only 100m WR... if you're gonna make a chunky 45mm monster do it right and give me at least 50atm!









As for all the car banter, quick pic with the head off and back on. Sorry to derail the thread but it's been a lot of work and my first major mechanic job and couldn't be more proud of myself working on my own classic Bimmer at age 19.









And so I don't completely derail this, Joma is having a Grovana sale. IDK if these are regular prices but I quite like these gillouche Swiss made automatics for $260. https://www.jomashop.com/grovana-watches.html









Also, Massdrop has the Junkers Bauhaus power reserve for  fiddy... I've seen them sell for more used on f29.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/junkers-bauhaus-power-reserve-6060-automatic-watch









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

"I didn’t pick up that one, but I did score the vintage Startimer from Creation on eBay for $204 after the pronto15 discount. And it’s already arrived."

I got the same watch at that price and changed over the fabric strap to a Hirsch Liberty brown strap that I already had. I really like this watch and I think we got it for a steal price!


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

Hey lookie here. 40% off on Orient's website. Ends today apparently.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Timex-Mens...at=31387&_nkw=timex+waterbury&_from=R40&rt=nc

$$38.xx after 15% coupon POPULAR


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> - $50 POPULAR promo works  ...but they want to charge over $100 for import charges into Canada - so I will pass
> BC - you always find the best deals - Thank you


Thanks! I don't know how import charges work, but if it makes any difference when buying through Ashford, you can sometimes find this model around that price on their site in their clearance section (with its add'l 20% discount code -- today: EXTRA20).

Their *certified pre-owned* section currently has this 'store display - never worn' option for *$549*:

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...to/H71566583-SDV.pid?nid=cpg_cat3280049&so=44

More pre-owned Hamiltons at Ashford:
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...Owned:1)&Nrpp=40&catId=cat3280049&q_pageNum=1


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Thanks! I don't know how import charges work, but if it makes any difference when buying through Ashford, you can sometimes find this model around that price on their site in their clearance section (with its add'l 20% discount code -- today: EXTRA20).
> 
> Their *certified pre-owned* section currently has this 'store display - never worn' option for *$549*:
> 
> ...


Basically when I order international things to Canada, I picture import charges as a bunch of border security guys spinning a wheel like on a gameshow and whatever number it lands on is what they charge for duty lol.

DHL just charged me $50 duty on a $100 watch. But my $700 Jade monster from Japan had no duty charge...So yeah.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Basically when I order international things to Canada, I picture import charges as a bunch of border security guys spinning a wheel like on a gameshow and whatever number it lands on is what they charge for duty lol.
> 
> DHL just charged me $50 duty on a $100 watch. But my $700 Jade monster from Japan had no duty charge...So yeah.


Ashford uses UPS Express to Canada:

I did not expect this bit: "All items shipped to any address outside the United States are considered *final sale and cannot be returned*. Please note that we must declare the amount that you paid for your watch on the invoice included with the shipment. We are unable to declare the item as a gift, when shipping."


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Basically when I order international things to Canada, I picture import charges as a bunch of border security guys spinning a wheel like on a gameshow and whatever number it lands on is what they charge for duty lol.
> 
> DHL just charged me $50 duty on a $100 watch. But my $700 Jade monster from Japan had no duty charge...So yeah.


for DHL, FedEx and UPS that is true, its a guessing game and you're at their mercy. but if you make sure its shipped EMS, which hits Canada Post then it is predictable. You will get charged your provincial tax + the handling fee that Canada Post charges which I think is 10 bucks. You also have a good chance of it sneaking by without getting charged any taxes as they don't stop all the packages that come into the country. DHL etc... you will be taxed 100% of the time as they declare it and pay the taxes for you up front and collect from you.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Amuthini said:


> for DHL, FedEx and UPS that is true, its a guessing game and you're at their mercy. but if you make sure its shipped EMS, which hits Canada Post then it is predictable. You will get charged your provincial tax + the handling fee that Canada Post charges which I think is 10 bucks. You also have a good chance of it sneaking by without getting charged any taxes as they don't stop all the packages that come into the country. DHL etc... you will be taxed 100% of the time as they declare it and pay the taxes for you up front and collect from you.


I just wish everything was shipped EMS to Canada lol. It's such a nightmare getting items here any other way, you either get the item fast but swallow the duty and shipping cost, or if the item ships as registered mail 70% of the time it gets here like 45 days late or just gets lost in the mail (which is currently what happened with my srp315 I bought on eBay back in June LOL )

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Amuthini said:


> for DHL, FedEx and UPS that is true, its a guessing game and you're at their mercy. but if you make sure its shipped EMS, which hits Canada Post then it is predictable. You will get charged your provincial tax + the handling fee that Canada Post charges which I think is 10 bucks. You also have a good chance of it sneaking by without getting charged any taxes as they don't stop all the packages that come into the country. DHL etc... you will be taxed 100% of the time as they declare it and pay the taxes for you up front and collect from you.


One way to ensure that your item arrives via Canada Post is to use a US forwarder. I used Mymallbox a few times especially to consolidate several packages - that will get you broke really quick. :-d


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Ball Night Train III. Just barely below the affordable threshold (if you don't get the bracelet) but an absolute smorgasbord of tritium tubes. It's available in 31, 40 or 43mm in three dial colors and two different tritium tube color schemes.










https://shop.ballwatch.ch/slp


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Super KonTiki for $777.89 . and the bracelet version for a little more on ebay-- I snagged the rubber for $699  . This seller seems to make a mistake with the Super Kontiki's a few times a year.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Eterna-Men...5&_sacat=0&_nkw=super+kontiki&_from=R40&rt=nc

- - - Updated - - -

Super KonTiki for $777.89 . and the bracelet version for a little more on ebay-- I snagged the rubber for $699  . This seller seems to make a mistake with the Super Kontiki's a few times a year.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Eterna-Men...5&_sacat=0&_nkw=super+kontiki&_from=R40&rt=nc


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

patrolmi said:


> Super KonTiki for $777.89 . and the bracelet version for a little more on ebay-- I snagged the rubber for $699  . This seller seems to make a mistake with the Super Kontiki's a few times a year.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Eterna-Men...5&_sacat=0&_nkw=super+kontiki&_from=R40&rt=nc


Seller has several "New (Other)" Eternas:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od....TRC1.A0.H0.Xeterna.TRS0&_nkw=eterna&_sacat=0

Like this one '*with defects*', $720, 30-day returns:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Eterna-Men...-Automatic-Watch-1222-41-41-1301/401581225573


----------



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

Ipse said:


> Amuthini said:
> 
> 
> > for DHL, FedEx and UPS that is true, its a guessing game and you're at their mercy. but if you make sure its shipped EMS, which hits Canada Post then it is predictable. You will get charged your provincial tax + the handling fee that Canada Post charges which I think is 10 bucks. You also have a good chance of it sneaking by without getting charged any taxes as they don't stop all the packages that come into the country. DHL etc... you will be taxed 100% of the time as they declare it and pay the taxes for you up front and collect from you.
> ...


If shipping from asia, have seller ship via local country shipping, ore preferred EMS.

If shipping up from the 'states, go postal er i mean have the seller USPS (the federal blue uniformed guys) not UPS (the brown turd uniform guys). USPS seamlessly transitiond to Canada post.

Canada post does not charge a handling fee that i am aware of for duty collection and no broker is required for customs if the seller completed the item and value declaration. They just simply collect it. If they do charge a fee its unnoticable to the tax itself. U think i recently paid 22 CAD bucks on a 250 USD shipment for a brand new genuine sellita movement. Thats reasonable.

Avoid DHL, FedEx and UPS. They all charge brokerage charges which force duty and tax on even items which do not qualify in value or material for tax. Its their way of adding profit to their shipping costs. Avoid these effing crooks like the bubonic plague.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Web site shows 20%
> 
> https://www.ebates.com/macys.com


My 20% back on the Citizen is confirmed. Nice deal.


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

Slant said:


> So about a month ago, I posted this deal for a Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer ON BRACELET H76455133 for $389 USD, and at the time, this price was the all time low based on my research.
> 
> There's now a new Ashford coupon for this one at *$325 USD* free shipping in the U.S.!!! Coupon code AFFKHAKI325 expires 2018-07-25. In my opinion this one is a no brainer buy-now-think-later type of deal. $325 for an ETA based automatic movement and not from a microbrand!
> 
> Case diameter is 41mm with 47mm lug to lug.


This deal is back with a promo code of *DMKHAKI325* plus 3% cash back on ebates. This deal seems to come back/cycle once a month. I am not able to post links, but search for H76455133 on Ashford.com

Deal ends 8/18.


----------



## olavii (Dec 4, 2016)

patrolmi said:


> Super KonTiki for $777.89 . and the bracelet version for a little more on ebay-- I snagged the rubber for $699  . This seller seems to make a mistake with the Super Kontiki's a few times a year.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Eterna-Men...5&_sacat=0&_nkw=super+kontiki&_from=R40&rt=nc
> 
> ...


Just bought that also. Seller relisted it instantly. Lets see how it goes.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

grimmy said:


> If shipping from asia, have seller ship via local country shipping, ore preferred EMS.
> 
> If shipping up from the 'states, go postal er i mean have the seller USPS (the federal blue uniformed guys) not UPS (the brown turd uniform guys). USPS seamlessly transitiond to Canada post.
> 
> ...


If shipping up from the 'states, go postal er i mean have the seller USPS (the federal blue uniformed guys) not UPS (the brown turd uniform guys). USPS seamlessly transitiond to Canada post.

This has failed for me consistently, as UPS intercepts at the border while controlling Customs. I just drive over the border but I am fairly close.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Under $210 with POPULAR code. 








https://m.ebay.com/itm/Hamilton-Kha...m4084.l1312.R2.TR12.TRC2.A0.H0.Xhamilton.TRS2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Thanks! I don't know how import charges work, but if it makes any difference when buying through Ashford, you can sometimes find this model around that price on their site in their clearance section (with its add'l 20% discount code -- today: EXTRA20).
> 
> Their *certified pre-owned* section currently has this 'store display - never worn' option for *$549*:
> 
> ...


Thank you BC! I will definitely share this with my son...he is looking for an affordable Panda (and so am since we buy watches together).
This looks like a great deal. 



grimmy said:


> If shipping from asia, have seller ship via local country shipping, ore preferred EMS.
> If shipping up from the 'states, go postal er i mean have the seller USPS (the federal blue uniformed guys) not UPS (the brown turd uniform guys). USPS seamlessly transitiond to Canada post.
> Canada post does not charge a handling fee that i am aware of for duty collection and no broker is required for customs if the seller completed the item and value declaration. They just simply collect it. If they do charge a fee its unnoticable to the tax itself. U think i recently paid 22 CAD bucks on a 250 USD shipment for a brand new genuine sellita movement. Thats reasonable.
> Avoid DHL, FedEx and UPS. They all charge brokerage charges which force duty and tax on even items which do not qualify in value or material for tax. Its their way of adding profit to their shipping costs. Avoid these effing crooks like the bubonic plague.


I agree, when given a choice I always ship local mail or EMS and then I only have to pay taxes (some of the time). NEVER use FEDEX (I have actually paid more for the handling fee than the cost of the item I was buying (~$100 worth of books)). This Ebay seller didn't give a choice -$105 for customs and $20 for shipping - no worries I just didn't buy form them. 
Fantastic advice though...Thank you to everyone who had suggestions - This is a great group


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

HasselHoth said:


> This deal is back with a promo code of *DMKHAKI325* plus 3% cash back on ebates. This deal seems to come back/cycle once a month. I am not able to post links, but search for H76455133 on Ashford.com
> 
> Deal ends 8/18.


This is very tempting.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...aki+aviation+pilot+pioneer+auto/H76455133.pid

- - - Updated - - -



HasselHoth said:


> This deal is back with a promo code of *DMKHAKI325* plus 3% cash back on ebates. This deal seems to come back/cycle once a month. I am not able to post links, but search for H76455133 on Ashford.com
> 
> Deal ends 8/18.


This is very tempting.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...aki+aviation+pilot+pioneer+auto/H76455133.pid


----------



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

Wiggy999 said:


> grimmy said:
> 
> 
> > If shipping from asia, have seller ship via local country shipping, ore preferred EMS.
> ...


So... like i say in my post, so not ship UPS!!!!! The boys on brown only see green!

USPS United states parcel service is the way to go if shipping up from the usa.


----------



## Raf82 (Jul 5, 2018)

Hamilton Jazzmaster GMT 499USD









Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

grimmy said:


> So... like i say in my post, so not ship UPS!!!!! The boys on brown only see green!
> 
> USPS United states parcel service is the way to go if shipping up from the usa.


Even that doesn't work at my border crossing...stuff went USPS to UPS instead of USPS to canada post..


----------



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

Wiggy999 said:


> grimmy said:
> 
> 
> > So... like i say in my post, so not ship UPS!!!!! The boys on brown only see green!
> ...


Well then someone screwed up, and i ship from all over the usa up to canada. United Parcel Service should not be handling your USPS or Canada post parcels. So much so that i call BS on yoir claim.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock GD350-1C, vibration alert, big display, *$64 incl. free shipping*. I like the GD350, and I like this one because it's a little different than the others. List: $120.

Casio product page here. G-Central discussion here.

UPDATE: now OOS

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...ck-Resin-Digital-Watch-GD350-1CC/123291497291


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

grimmy said:


> Well then someone screwed up, and i ship from all over the usa up to canada. United Parcel Service should not be handling your USPS or Canada post parcels. So much so that i call BS on yoir claim.


It's whoever controls the Customs port.. you just got lucky or it only happens randomly at the Ogdensburg entry port...happened twice to me. No BS here. Anyway..carry on.

- - - Updated - - -



grimmy said:


> Well then someone screwed up, and i ship from all over the usa up to canada. United Parcel Service should not be handling your USPS or Canada post parcels. So much so that i call BS on yoir claim.


It's whoever controls the Customs port.. you just got lucky or it only happens randomly at the Ogdensburg entry port...happened twice to me. No BS here. Anyway..carry on.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Heads Up! I saw NO CANADIAN SHIPPING Bargains here!


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

There's still a Heritage Super Kontiki for $777 -- all the others went pretty fast, including a few chronos. great opportunity if someone is looking for a vintage dive look watch... these are really nice in person.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Eterna-Men...m570.l1313.TR2.TRC1.A0.H0.Xsuper+kontiki.TRS1

- - - Updated - - -

There's still a Heritage Super Kontiki for $777 -- all the others went pretty fast, including a few chronos. great opportunity if someone is looking for a vintage dive look watch... these are really nice in person.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Eterna-Men...m570.l1313.TR2.TRC1.A0.H0.Xsuper+kontiki.TRS1


----------



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

Wiggy999 said:


> It's whoever controls the Customs port.. you just got lucky or it only happens randomly at the Ogdensburg entry port...happened twice to me. No BS here. Anyway..carry on.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> It's whoever controls the Customs port.. you just got lucky or it only happens randomly at the Ogdensburg entry port...happened twice to me. No BS here. Anyway..carry on.


Dude I'm right down the road from you. It's not like Canada post and CBSA hands over your parcel to UPS and says, here, go deliver this and make some money on the side.

The only way UPS is handling your stuff is if they get paid. UPS DOES have an agreement that if the SHIPPER in the USA buys UPS (brown guys) shipping, they can drop the item, with a UPS label, a their nearest USPS (federal boys in blue) outlet. USPS sends it to the nearest UPS processing center. So, if you stuff shows up in a brown truck, it's because your seller shipped it do you in a brown bag.

It's not like Canada Post and CBSA is just dumping it in a bin and saying: "Here Fedex, UPS, DHL, Canada Post" Roll dice and maybe you'll get brokerage fees!" and lets them riffle through and pick out whatever they wany. Sorry, I call shenanigans. To the point that I googled it and didnt get a single hit on the first 3 pages when I searched for "UPS deliver USPS parcel" On the opposite - USPS delivers fedex and UPS parcels for the 2 other carriers 7 day services, in the USA only.

- - - Updated - - -



Wiggy999 said:


> It's whoever controls the Customs port.. you just got lucky or it only happens randomly at the Ogdensburg entry port...happened twice to me. No BS here. Anyway..carry on.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> It's whoever controls the Customs port.. you just got lucky or it only happens randomly at the Ogdensburg entry port...happened twice to me. No BS here. Anyway..carry on.


Dude I'm right down the road from you. It's not like Canada post and CBSA hands over your parcel to UPS and says, here, go deliver this and make some money on the side.

The only way UPS is handling your stuff is if they get paid. UPS DOES have an agreement that if the SHIPPER in the USA buys UPS (brown guys) shipping, they can drop the item, with a UPS label, a their nearest USPS (federal boys in blue) outlet. USPS sends it to the nearest UPS processing center. So, if you stuff shows up in a brown truck, it's because your seller shipped it do you in a brown bag.

It's not like Canada Post and CBSA is just dumping it in a bin and saying: "Here Fedex, UPS, DHL, Canada Post" Roll dice and maybe you'll get brokerage fees!" and lets them riffle through and pick out whatever they wany. Sorry, I call shenanigans. To the point that I googled it and didnt get a single hit on the first 3 pages when I searched for "UPS deliver USPS parcel" On the opposite - USPS delivers fedex and UPS parcels for the 2 other carriers 7 day services, in the USA only.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Shipping.

FYI, Canada to US can be just as bad, I was hit with $90+ fee's for customs, handling, etc via UPS on a $1200 item. They take their cut whichever way it goes.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm feeling like an Eterna pusher-- there's still a special edition chrono up for $1442 too-- this is a manufacture movement and the chrono is a flyback.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Eterna-Men...uper+kontiki&_from=R40&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0|0

AND there's a Super Kontiki on mesh for $930--

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Eterna-Men...uper+kontiki&_from=R40&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0|0

And this is all I'll post-- this seller might or might not have more-- these appear to be display samples.


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

NOT A DEAL...

It's not even a watch. But thanks to the alerts in this thread to the recent eBay coupon, and not needing another watch, I managed to snag a Montegrappa Fortuna Copper Mule rollerball, that I've been eyeing for a few months, at a great price. It just arrived today. Thanks everyone, and thanks WUS.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

patrolmi said:


> I'm feeling like an Eterna pusher-- there's still a special edition chrono up for $1442 too-- this is a manufacture movement and the chrono is a flyback.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Eterna-Men...uper+kontiki&_from=R40&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0|0
> 
> ...


The seller had the black limited edition kontiki up too. I picked it up, but my guess is it probably doesn't have the special edition box with the extra straps etc. If it doesn't, I'll probably just return it.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop update
https://www.massdrop.com/watches/drops









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Traser Swiss Made quartz w/ T25 tritium _and_ super luminova, A/R sapphire crystal, 37mm, 100m WR, SS case, casual (vs. commando) look, blue NATO strap (all per Traser product page), *$168 + $9 S/H - 15% onetime newsletter signup* (or 15% off for new customers with code WELCOME, or 20% off using Evine's Share & Save program). Model 108210.

The Traser product page here shows lume simulations for both the super luminova and/or tritium (use the icons under the watch photo). Lots of lume.

UPDATE: now OOS, although I'm not sure whether they really sold out or just relisted it at a higher price ($195 + $9 S/H) :/
UPDATE 2: now _back_ in stock. *shrug*

https://www.evine.com/Product/658-706










Evine also has this style in *42mm for $206 + $9 S/H*. Model 108216.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

My $460 Alpina GMT 4 arrived a few minutes ago. A signature was required.

It looks new and unused. I set it and put it back in the box for an accuracy check, but it looks like a keeper.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

caktaylor said:


> My $460 Alpina GMT 4 arrived a few minutes ago. A signature was required.
> 
> It looks new and unused. I set it and put it back in the box for an accuracy check, but it looks like a keeper.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Mine is on the UPS truck for delivery today between 3:45pm and 7:45pm PDT....


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> My $460 Alpina GMT 4 arrived a few minutes ago. A signature was required.
> 
> It looks new and unused. I set it and put it back in the box for an accuracy check, but it looks like a keeper.
> 
> ...


$460? Please explain who you got it for that price!!!!

- - - Updated - - -



caktaylor said:


> My $460 Alpina GMT 4 arrived a few minutes ago. A signature was required.
> 
> It looks new and unused. I set it and put it back in the box for an accuracy check, but it looks like a keeper.
> 
> ...


$460? Please explain who you got it for that price!!!!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

crysman2000 said:


> $460? Please explain who you got it for that price!!!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> $460? Please explain who you got it for that price!!!!


I can't speak for the OP, but I got mine for ME at that price! Unless, of course, what you REALLY meant to ask is who did you get it FROM at that price, in which case the answer would be Certified Watch Store through eBay, with the 15% promo coupon.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

$460? Please explain who you got it for that price!!!!

Certified Watch Store on eBay had them for $538 with free shipping. Last Wednesday, eBay had a site-wide coupon.

FYI - I just checked, and Certified has raised the price now to $775.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

wow im crying... that is absolute lowest price ever.... beautiful watch, what a find


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

$538.72 minus 15% = $457.91

True GMT automatic from Certified Watch Store on eBay for $458 last week with free shipping.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

I know this technically belongs in the New Releases thread, which I have posted to, but with all this talk of affordable Swiss GMTs Boldr just posted this to their IG. Fantastic price for a water worthy true (edit actually not, see below) GMT, elabore grade as well. As many of you probably know I love my Odyssey and wouldn't hesitate to pick this up if I had the cash, especially as I lack a GMT (I also don't travel through time zones much... Yet). Mods if this doesn't belong here feel free to take it down.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Chirv said:


> I know this technically belongs in the New Releases thread, which I have posted to, but with all this talk of affordable Swiss GMTs Boldr just posted this to their IG. Fantastic price for a water worthy true GMT, elabore grade as well. As many of you probably know I love my Odyssey and wouldn't hesitate to pick this up if I had the cash, especially as I lack a GMT (I also don't travel through time zones much... Yet). Mods if this doesn't belong here feel free to take it down.


A True GMT is a movement where the *HOUR Hand, Not the GMT Hand is quickset, separately adjustable*

The plain 2893 and SW300 are NOT a True GMT, unless it has an added module to make it so, as the 2893 has a quickset 24 hour GMT hand, not a quickset 12 hour hand.

True GMT is sometimes called a travelers dual time watch, so the wearer can change local time as needed when sailing, flying, traveling without stopping the movement.

The regular 2893 is a desk divers dual time watch, for keeping track of another zone, as when speaking on the phone to a client in another timezone.

The Alpina GMT 4 has the added module to quickset the 12 hour hand without stopping the movement, making it a True GMT.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> A True GMT is a movement where the *HOUR Hand, Not the GMT Hand is quickset, separately adjustable*
> 
> The plain 2893 is NOT a True GMT, unless it has an added module to make it so, as the 2893 has a quickset 24 hour GMT hand, not a quckset 12 hour hand


Ah, TIL... More like always getting that mixed up. Sorry for taking up space and confusing anyone

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Chirv said:


> I know this technically belongs in the New Releases thread, which I have posted to, but with all this talk of affordable Swiss GMTs Boldr just posted this to their IG. Fantastic price for a water worthy true (edit actually not, see below) GMT, elabore grade as well. As many of you probably know I love my Odyssey and wouldn't hesitate to pick this up if I had the cash, especially as I lack a GMT (I also don't travel through time zones much... Yet). Mods if this doesn't belong here feel free to take it down.


True GMT or not, it seems like a pretty solid deal, given the specs, if you score one during the initial, August $559 pre-order price.

- - - Updated - - -



Chirv said:


> I know this technically belongs in the New Releases thread, which I have posted to, but with all this talk of affordable Swiss GMTs Boldr just posted this to their IG. Fantastic price for a water worthy true (edit actually not, see below) GMT, elabore grade as well. As many of you probably know I love my Odyssey and wouldn't hesitate to pick this up if I had the cash, especially as I lack a GMT (I also don't travel through time zones much... Yet). Mods if this doesn't belong here feel free to take it down.


True GMT or not, it seems like a pretty solid deal, given the specs, if you score one during the initial, August $559 pre-order price.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Raymond Weil Automatic Maestro at tjx-com, which _appears_ to be model 2237-STC-00659. 39.5mm x 9.2mm, 50m WR, sapphire crystal front and back (all per mfg. page), *$400* from tjx-com. eBay: $495. Amazon: $599.

RW product page here. More photos at Jomashop's listing here (OOS).

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...tic-Movement-Maestro-Leather-Watch/1000368366


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

crysman2000 said:


> wow im crying... that is absolute lowest price ever.... beautiful watch, what a find


No surprise here crysman2018(cries the man in 2018).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

BostonCharlie said:


> Seller has several "New (Other)" Eternas:
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od....TRC1.A0.H0.Xeterna.TRS0&_nkw=eterna&_sacat=0
> 
> Like this one '*with defects*', $720, 30-day returns:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Eterna-Men...-Automatic-Watch-1222-41-41-1301/401581225573


In the end, most mattered is still the look.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Certified has a Frederique Constant manufacture automatic, black dial, small date, leather strap, *$674*. Next eBay price: $846. On Certified's site it's $906. Amazon: $1,584. List: $2,495. Model FC-710MB4H6. Glad to see some folks getting the watches they ordered from CWS.

Frederique Constant product page here (where you can watch a 360 loop showing off its profile). More photos at Jomashop here (OOS).

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Frederique...er-Strap-MenS-Watch-Fc-710Mb4H6-/253458193982


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Absolutely not worth it if it doesn't come with a toy boat.



BostonCharlie said:


> Certified has a Frederique Constant manufacture automatic, black dial, small date, leather strap, *$674*. Next eBay price: $846. On Certified's site it's $906. Amazon: $1,584. List: $2,495. Model FC-710MB4H6. Glad to see some folks getting the watches they ordered from CWS.
> 
> Frederique Constant product page here (where you can watch a 360 loop showing off its profile). More photos at Jomashop here (OOS).
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Frederique...er-Strap-MenS-Watch-Fc-710Mb4H6-/253458193982


----------



## jrsalmon (Mar 29, 2018)

Cvp33 said:


> Absolutely not worth it if it doesn't come with a toy boat.


I would love to get the Runabout GMT (navy dial) for that price. If it came with the boat, even better.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Chirv said:


> Ah, TIL... More like always getting that mixed up. Sorry for taking up space and confusing anyone
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Don't apologize. I found yankeexpress's response very informative. 
Thank you both 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop with a designer, lighter and legend









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

I really don’t understand these drops on MD lately.... very little savings, if any, compared to the gray market. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/on-sale









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Not a deal:



wake said:


> I really don't understand these drops on MD lately.... very little savings, if any, compared to the gray market.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Probably due to differences in consumer confidence in Massdrop's warranty and condition of the product they will receive. Some people are not going to buy grey market.

Sent while wearing a Bulova Accutron II 96B213 using my computer.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> Not a deal:
> 
> Probably due to differences in consumer confidence in Massdrop's warranty and condition of the product they will receive. Some people are not going to buy grey market.
> 
> Sent while wearing a Bulova Accutron II 96B213 using my computer.


I've purchased several items from them where the low/sale prices outweighed the nonexistent warranty or lack of after the sale support. Give me a good price and I'll decide if it's worth the risk.... but at these measly markdowns I'll stick with the known evil.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

heady91 said:


> https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/on-sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up! I picked up a few despite low stock; things kept going out of stock while they were sitting in my cart


----------



## DCGallenstein (Jul 23, 2013)

10% off full-priced items at Creation Watches with code PAYPALUS10.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

DCGallenstein said:


> 10% off full-priced items at Creation Watches with code PAYPALUS10.


Dude, you made my day. 
I was able to get a Seiko SPC155 chrono for 101 EUR.
Thanks.

- - - Updated - - -



DCGallenstein said:


> 10% off full-priced items at Creation Watches with code PAYPALUS10.


Dude, you made my day. 
I was able to get a Seiko SPC155 chrono for 101 EUR.
Thanks.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Not a deal:

Has anyone's Eterna watch from eBay shipped? Just got a shipment notification and it appears the watch is being shipped from Tell Aviv, I thought the seller was located in New York?

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

heady91 said:


> https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/on-sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can also stack on coupon *WELCOMEBACK* for extra 15% off even the clearance items!

Though I will say I'm disappointed that a lot of the clearance items listed are teases as they sold out really fast...


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Rectangular Oris, 30x44mm, at Jomashop for $479,99 after confirmed code "PHONE20" for extra $20 off. Never seen below $650. List $1990.









https://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## olavii (Dec 4, 2016)

raheelc said:


> Not a deal:
> 
> Has anyone's Eterna watch from eBay shipped? Just got a shipment notification and it appears the watch is being shipped from Tell Aviv, I thought the seller was located in New York?
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


My eterna came in mail today. It took 1 day to get here. Tel aviv to finland. Had to pay 220eur taxes and duty fees.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

olavii said:


> My eterna came in mail today. It took 1 day to get here. Tel aviv to finland. Had to pay 220eur taxes and duty fees.


I'm afraid I'll have to pay taxes now too, since the watch was over $800. That's some BS. Mine is scheduled for Friday delivery. Not sure how the description says the seller is in New York, but the item shipped from Tell Aviv.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

DCGallenstein said:


> 10% off full-priced items at Creation Watches with code PAYPALUS10.


Thanks for this. Been planning a Tudor Black Bay 37 Mod and picked up a Seiko SNKL45 for the base so now it is happening!


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

raheelc said:


> Not a deal:
> 
> Has anyone's Eterna watch from eBay shipped? Just got a shipment notification and it appears the watch is being shipped from Tell Aviv, I thought the seller was located in New York?
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Mine shipped from Tel Aviv yesterday. Arrived today with Eterna box and stamped warranty card. The watch is stunning but it is a MONSTER.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> Mine shipped from Tel Aviv yesterday. Arrived today with Eterna box and stamped warranty card. The watch is stunning but it is a MONSTER.
> View attachment 13395533


Nice! Are you in the US? Did you get charged customs? I ordered the limited edition kontiki in Black/orange. I'll probably end up returning it if it doesn't come with the limited edition packaging.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

raheelc said:


> Nice! Are you in the US? Did you get charged customs? I ordered the limited edition kontiki in Black/orange. I'll probably end up returning it if it doesn't come with the limited edition packaging.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Don't get your hopes high. Unfortunately, it will (most probably) not come in the limited edition packaging but in a blue Eterna box. Speaking from experience.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

thedius said:


> Don't get your hopes high. Unfortunately, it will (most probably) not come in the limited edition packaging but in a blue Eterna box. Speaking from experience.


Yep, I'm inclined to agree with you. Figured it was worth a shot 

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

wake said:


> I really don't understand these drops on MD lately.... very little savings, if any, compared to the gray market.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I don't understand the daily need to post a not hot MD deal


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

raheelc said:


> Not a deal:
> 
> Has anyone's Eterna watch from eBay shipped? Just got a shipment notification and it appears the watch is being shipped from Tell Aviv, I thought the seller was located in New York?


My latest Eterna from a UK AD was sent from Sweden.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Sampsonti said:


> I don't understand the daily need to post a not hot MD deal


I appreciate the daily MD posts, even when they're not hot deals. Just curious to see what's on the block. Sometimes a non-deal on MD can be found elsewhere at a oui-deal price. And I'm too lazy to check MD myself every day.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 600M 42mm Men's Watch 232.90.42.21.03.001, titanium co-axial chronometer, new, $3,834 from watchmaxx on eBay. Watchmaxx site: $4,295. Jomashop listing here with pics and data ($4,295). Amazon: $4,456. List: $8,600.

Omega product page here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Omega-...-Mens-Watch-232-90-42-21-03-001-/382489810295


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Not a deal.



wake said:


> I've purchased several items from them where the low/sale prices outweighed the nonexistent warranty or lack of after the sale support. Give me a good price and I'll decide if it's worth the risk.... but at these measly markdowns I'll stick with the known evil.


I have heard no evidence that their warranties are "nonexistant," and I have bought from Massdrop as a member of several enthusiast communities (not just watches). Rather, they aren't going to do warranty repair. They will replace if it is a Massdrop exclusive item that they happen to have; otherwise, it's a refund.

I am sorry. But I am a bit dubious of a testimonial from a WUS account that only has two posts in almost two years, where the posts are complaining about Massdrop, not showing enthusiasm for watches.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> I have heard no evidence that their warranties are "nonexistant," and I have bought from Massdrop as a member of several enthusiast communities (not just watches). Rather, they aren't going to do warranty repair. They will replace if it is a Massdrop exclusive item that they happen to have; otherwise, it's a refund.
> 
> I am sorry. But I am a bit dubious of a testimonial from a WUS account that only has two posts in almost two years, where the posts are complaining about Massdrop, not showing enthusiasm for watches.


There is no need to be sensitive.... I merely meant I miss the old drops. It seemed like the deals were better or more exciting and/or diverse.

Post count should have nothing to do with an engagement in discourse or how many MD purchases I have made. I wasn't trolling, but Jumping on a "new" member for sharing an opinion is neither helpful or positive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## barihunk (Jul 2, 2012)

cel4145 said:


> I am sorry. But I am a bit dubious of a testimonial from a WUS account that only has two posts in almost two years, where the posts are complaining about Massdrop, not showing enthusiasm for watches.


Their opinion is as valid as yours, regardless of post count. It really ticks me off when someone attacks a forum poster and the argument is based on post count rather than strength of argument.

What was the thing about empty vessels again?

Anyways I've been with massdrop since the early days, and I've never had a problem with them, I just know not to expect after sales service beyond DOA replacements and refunds. Horses for courses.

- - - Updated - - -



cel4145 said:


> I am sorry. But I am a bit dubious of a testimonial from a WUS account that only has two posts in almost two years, where the posts are complaining about Massdrop, not showing enthusiasm for watches.


Their opinion is as valid as yours, regardless of post count. It really ticks me off when someone attacks a forum poster and the argument is based on post count rather than strength of argument.

What was the thing about empty vessels again?

Anyways I've been with massdrop since the early days, and I've never had a problem with them, I just know not to expect after sales service beyond DOA replacements and refunds. Horses for courses.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

BostonCharlie said:


> I appreciate the daily MD posts, even when they're not hot deals. Just curious to see what's on the block. Sometimes a non-deal on MD can be found elsewhere at a oui-deal price. And I'm too lazy to check MD myself every day.


Of course. If you're a real freak you need to know ALL deals so that you know values. You cannot be a serial flipper/collector and not watch deals unless you want to pay absurd amounts of dough.


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Sampsonti said:


> I don't understand the daily need to post a not hot MD deal


It is simple enough to just ignore the not hot deal post, is it not?


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

All this talk about stubby GMT hand on the Seaforth thread got me posting this Hammy Stubby:

Hamilton Khaki Navy UTC at Ashford for $488 USD free shipping in the U.S. with code AFFUTCH488 expires 2018-08-18 (same promo price about 3 months ago):

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki+navy/khaki+navy+utc+auto/H77505535.pid?nid=cpg


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

wake said:


> I really don't understand these drops on MD lately.... very little savings, if any, compared to the gray market.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Are most deals on MD from grey supplier?

My Glycine was from an AD with full manufacturer warranty (used it so I know it has it).


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

hpark21 said:


> Are most deals on MD from grey supplier?
> 
> My Glycine was from an AD with full manufacturer warranty (used it so I know it has it).


MD gets their Glycine watches from Watchgooroo, who is an AD for Glycine.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mitrii57 (Aug 16, 2018)

Mido great wall (swiss chronometer) is now on ebay for 549.91$, from the seller "mygiftstop" I bought these watch from two weeks ago for 645$ (on the 15% ebay discount day). I didn't see what I get yet (I am away from shiping address for another week), though.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

hpark21 said:


> Are most deals on MD from grey supplier?
> 
> My Glycine was from an AD with full manufacturer warranty (used it so I know it has it).


I don't know if they source from gray market or not, but none of my 8-10 purchases (watches, headphones, amps, etc.) have had a manufacturers warranty. With that said, the deal or the savings outweighed the lack of a warranty outside of the product arriving DOA.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

mitrii57 said:


> Mido great wall (swiss chronometer) is now on ebay for 549.91$, from the seller "mygiftstop" I bought these watch from two weeks ago for 645$ (on the 15% ebay discount day). I didn't see what I get yet (I am away from shiping address for another week), though.


Free shipping AND RETURNS as well. 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/332501947507









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Maybe there is a deal for someone - Massdrop offers today
The Alpina with ValJ 7750 is 995 at Joma and cheapest on eBay 849 (1 offer)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

This seems like a good deal for watch and futbol/soccer fans.
Or if you or family are from any of these countries.

https://invictastores.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=soccer









The Invicta limited edition World Cup Pro Diver series watches are currently on sale for $100 at Invicta online store.
Add today's 40% off coupon code - SUP40, that brings it down to $60 (tested).
Also includes free shipping, so you'll only get dinged on tax.
Not bad for a brand new automatic with a NH35 from an AD.

Joma, World of Watches, and Timepiece have these around $94 comparatively.

The specs for anyone needing further info:

Water Resistance (meters) : 200
Crystal Type : Mineral
Calendar Function : Date
Dial Material : Metal
Case Size : 40.00 mm
Case Tone : Stainless Steel
Case Material : Stainless Steel
Crown Type : Screw Down
Luminous Color : Green
Luminous Material : Tritnite
Movement Type : Automatic
Movement Caliber : NH35A
Movement Jewels : 24
Band Material : Stainless Steel
Band Tone : Steel
Band Length (mm) : 210
Band Size (mm) : 20
Buckle Type : Diver
Clasp Type : Regular


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Hmm, 2 days ago same watches were 69,99$ at Invicta store. They jacked up the sale price. Significantly. 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks like Certified decided to jack up most of their Alpinas. Good for my pocket book!


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Aeryn said:


> Hmm, 2 days ago same watches were 69,99$ at Invicta store. They jacked up the sale price. Significantly.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


I considered that deal before they raised the price.
But now you're saving $10 off that lower price with the code AND you're getting free shipping, which the $70 sale price didn't qualify for.
Making out way better with the current pricing and discount.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

MrMajestyk said:


> Maybe there is a deal for someone - Massdrop offers today
> The Alpina with ValJ 7750 is 995 at Joma and cheapest on eBay 849 (1 offer)
> 
> 
> ...


Wow something about that mondaine is really standing out to me right now


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Chirv said:


> Free shipping AND RETURNS as well.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/332501947507
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking of Mido, here is my brand new $350 Captain from Ebay! ( after swapping the rubber band).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

TheJohnP said:


> I considered that deal before they raised the price.
> But now you're saving $10 off that lower price with the code AND you're getting free shipping, which the $70 sale price didn't qualify for.
> Making out way better with the current pricing and discount.


Don't misunderstand me. I welcome the lower overall price also. 
But, the method is what disturbs me. 
Better they specify "15% additional discount from the sale price" and leave the sale price the same, than lie to me with the 40% from a significantly raised price.
I hate this sales method. This is done on BF, or any other similar discount day or period, and I hate also those sellers who just blind you with a huge discount AFTER they jack up the price.
Maybe a dedicated thread with all the jackers (ebay, amazon, whatever) is not a bad idea. We must filter those merchants with incorrect sales methods.

- - - Updated - - -



TheJohnP said:


> I considered that deal before they raised the price.
> But now you're saving $10 off that lower price with the code AND you're getting free shipping, which the $70 sale price didn't qualify for.
> Making out way better with the current pricing and discount.


Don't misunderstand me. I welcome the lower overall price also. 
But, the method is what disturbs me. 
Better they specify "15% additional discount from the sale price" and leave the sale price the same, than lie to me with the 40% from a significantly raised price.
I hate this sales method. This is done on BF, or any other similar discount day or period, and I hate also those sellers who just blind you with a huge discount AFTER they jack up the price.
Maybe a dedicated thread with all the jackers (ebay, amazon, whatever) is not a bad idea. We must filter those merchants with incorrect sales methods.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

For Canadians, I stumbled on this Seiko srp605k2 for $214 CAD from Amazon. Pretty decent price compared to eBay, plus you get Amazon returns. I would probably buy this myself if I didn't already buy an snzh53 last week lol.

Also this has a 4r36 movement so it really packs a punch for looks and value imo

https://www.amazon.ca/Seiko-Diver-Automatic-SRP605K2-Rubber/dp/B00SCPUXNO


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Got the Eterna chrono- looks untouched -- came with the box, warranty book, tag, no instruction manual if they include that, it's not clear what Eterna includes when sold at a dealer. I love the mesh bracelt.. it's super high quality.

UPDATE: nice bonus- the warranty page is stamped by a dealer- that was unexpected!

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

patrolmi said:


> View attachment 13398479
> 
> 
> Got the Eterna chrono- looks untouched -- came with the box, warranty book, tag, no instruction manual if they include that, it's not clear what Eterna includes when sold at a dealer. I love the mesh bracelt.. it's super high quality.
> ...


I received the black limited edition today too. As expected, didn't come with the limited edition box, so will most likely return it, especially since I was able to pick up a grail of mine yesterday, Rolex Explorer 16570 Polar dial.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Just wanted to show off my ebay purchase from the most recent sitewide sale. These ebay coupon codes really are a game changer when it comes to pre-owned and vintage. So cool that you're not limited to buying new. Also picked up a strap and a bezel insert. Hopefully these sales continue.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

yinzburgher said:


> Just wanted to show off my ebay purchase from the most recent sitewide sale. These ebay coupon codes really are a game changer when it comes to pre-owned and vintage. So cool that you're not limited to buying new. Also picked up a strap and a bezel insert. Hopefully these sales continue.
> 
> View attachment 13398563
> 
> ...


I've got the blue dial version, it's one of my favorites.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

WatchGecko has the Geckota Solid Straight Link metal bracelet on sale for $15, normally $61.

20mm only.

In stock in brushed, polished, or black


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

TheJohnP said:


> WatchGecko has the Geckota Solid Straight Link metal bracelet on sale for $15, normally $61.
> 
> 20mm only.
> 
> ...


Thanks bought one in brushed and they had another bracelet version in stock for $15 but black only because that's all that was in stock. But I'm happy because black perfectly matches my Seiko monsters

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Thanks bought one in brushed and they had another bracelet version in stock but black only because that's all that was in stock. But I'm happy because black perfectly matches my Seiko monsters
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


How's the quality on these?!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

horhay86 said:


> How's the quality on these?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Lol no idea, guess I'll find out XD

But most reviews at a glance seem decent, maybe a couple bad batches for some reviews. But at $30 for two solid link bracelets it's worth the risk for me. My guess is that they are similar to those no name solid link bracelets on eBay from China that are like $24 but still decent quality.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

> Wow something about that mondaine is really standing out to me right now


uhm yes, I had posted the Mondaine before, so not new for the day hence the attempt to blend it out not to confuse those who follow the thread 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Ebay Bucks 8% buy/sell through 08/18.


----------



## Dai (Jul 22, 2018)

Seiko PADI Samurai SRPB99J1 on ebay.co.uk for £158.90 here: ebay.co.uk/itm/302847080906 (sorry, not enough posts to post links yet

Ordered one earlier while it was an unbelievable £140.80, still 5 left but going fast.

- - - Updated - - -

Seiko PADI Samurai SRPB99J1 on ebay.co.uk for £158.90 here: ebay.co.uk/itm/302847080906 (sorry, not enough posts to post links yet

Ordered one earlier while it was an unbelievable £140.80, still 5 left but going fast.


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Dai said:


> Seiko PADI Samurai SRPB99J1 on ebay.co.uk for £158.90 here: ebay.co.uk/itm/302847080906 (sorry, not enough posts to post links yet
> 
> Ordered one earlier while it was an unbelievable £140.80, still 5 left but going fast.
> 
> ...


ebay.co.uk/itm/302847080906

Thanks a million, grabbed one! Sold all my Seikos and I couldn't say no at this price!
Great deal!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Dai said:


> Seiko PADI Samurai SRPB99J1 on ebay.co.uk for £158.90 here: ebay.co.uk/itm/302847080906 (sorry, not enough posts to post links yet
> 
> Ordered one earlier while it was an unbelievable £140.80, still 5 left but going fast.
> 
> ...


That's a great price. Got my orange one for that price a month ago.

You all better buy them!!!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> View attachment 13398479
> 
> 
> Got the Eterna chrono- looks untouched -- came with the box, warranty book, tag, no instruction manual if they include that, it's not clear what Eterna includes when sold at a dealer. I love the mesh bracelt.. it's super high quality.
> ...


Hi, it looks superb, how thick is the mesh in mm?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Isn't watchgooroo Glycine?


brokensentences said:


> MD gets their Glycine watches from Watchgooroo, who is an AD for Glycine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Deep Blue DayNight Guardian Automatic, NH35 movement, T25 tritium, mineral crystal, poly case, 46mm x 13mm (the case appears to have flanges on the sides like some g-shocks, so measured width might be overblown), 100m WR, *$170* with code *EXDB130*. This automatic tritium was posted here before when MSRP - DEEP discount was about $170 directly from Deep Blue (can't find the OP offhand). Now, MSRP is $499. Does that make this a better deal than before? ;-)

Your choice, smooth logo strap:
https://www.jomashop.com/deep-blue-dnguardflatsil.html

or wavy strap:
https://www.jomashop.com/deep-blue-dnguardventsil.html


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Dai said:


> Seiko PADI Samurai SRPB99J1 on ebay.co.uk for £158.90 here: ebay.co.uk/itm/302847080906 (sorry, not enough posts to post links yet
> 
> Ordered one earlier while it was an unbelievable £140.80, still 5 left but going fast.
> 
> ...


Something is off with this deal. Be weary

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

ronragus said:


> Something is off with this deal. Be weary
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Seller is 100% with nearly 4700 transactions.
If something will happen, eBay and PayPal is on our side.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

heady91 said:


> ebay.co.uk/itm/302847080906
> 
> Thanks a million, grabbed one! Sold all my Seikos and I couldn't say no at this price!
> Great deal!
> ...


Sweet. And it's a J, too -- usually a ~$50 premium over the K.

UPDATE: gone! all the listings below now show OOS. But keep an eye on eBay -- maybe more sellers will surface. That's how I found these.

The UK seller (manchester-first) doesn't sell to US, but they appear to have a sister account for US buyers (america-first), where there's one left for $191. Model SRPB99J1:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Analog-Sport-Prospex-Padi-Silver-Mens-SRPB99J1/113205873708

Hold the presses, $179 from watcheszon-us (which has the same logo as manchester-first, FWIW):
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Prospex-Padi-Mens-Analog-Sport-Silver-Band-SRPB99J1-/401582915097

And now another new listing, $169 from america-monstersinc, a Singaporean seller, but this watch is said to be located in Japan:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Analog-Sport-Prospex-Padi-Silver-Mens-SRPB99J1/292684958041

Before this raft of new listings, the best US eBay price new was $283 (and it is prob. a K), judging by an eBay search.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

ronragus said:


> Something is off with this deal. Be weary
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


There are some funny things about the seller's account. Their profile page shows _no_ items for sale (PADI sold out?). (UPDATE: I'm US and they don't ship here, so prob. why I saw no listings.) They appear to be a Singaporean seller ("Member since: 30-May-07 in Singapore") yet they say this watch is located in Ireland. They've been quiet the past year until just one month ago, based on the (positive) feedback.

Another thing, their (what appears to be) sister site america-first has a listing that shows the wrong photo for the given item number. It could be an honest mistake, since the SRPC25J1 does kind of resemble a blue lagoon turtle:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Anal...e-Automatic-Silver-Mens-SRPC25J1/113205874781


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> There are some funny things about the seller's account. Their profile page shows _no_ items for sale (PADI sold out?). They appear to be a Singaporean seller yet they say this watch is located in Ireland. They've been quiet the past year until just one month ago, based on the (positive) feedback.


I see thousands of items for sale. The location thing is interesting tho...










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> There are some funny things about the seller's account. Their profile page shows _no_ items for sale (PADI sold out?). They appear to be a Singaporean seller yet they say this watch is located in Ireland. They've been quiet the past year until just one month ago, based on the (positive) feedback.


My best guess is that they're another selling account for watcheszon.com

I bought a Seiko monster a couple months ago from a "supposed" Australian seller. Their profile on eBay was setup exactly the same, in fact their name was Australia TimeSquare. Anyways, the watch ended up coming from Singapore not Australia and took so long to get here I got them to refund the order because I assumed it was lost. Well eventually it arrived and I paid them back. The box packaging and receipt turned out to be from Watches Zon.

Regardless of the order and shipping mess the watch did arrive, was legit, was brand new and was very cheap. So if my guess is right that's what's happening here. Also, that seller always puts SPORTS in the product title.

Picture for proof:


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> My best guess is that they're another selling account for watcheszon.com
> 
> I bought a Seiko monster a couple months ago from a "supposed" Australian seller. Their profile on eBay was setup exactly the same, in fact their name was Australia TimeSquare. Anyways, the watch ended up coming from Singapore not Australia and took so long to get here I got them to refund the order because I assumed it was lost. Well eventually it arrived and I paid them back. The box packaging and receipt turned out to be from Watches Zon.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing this up! Makes sense.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

heady91 said:


> Thanks for clearing this up! Makes sense.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Your link to their website almost 100% confirms my guess lol. Literally says watcheszon in the profile picture.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Yup Watcheszon from Singapore, they also sell on the local market 
https://www.lazada.sg/products/seik...-srpb99j1-i266389026-s413834104.html?search=1
comes to around 143 USD .. hmm tempting

EDIT: dang bought it when I saw there gave on top 10% DISCOUNT FOR 1 sgd spent so came to 129 USD
EDIT 2: looks like some Singaporeans follow here, from 4 left it dropped to 2 within 2mins (one obviouslt was me)


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

So I just picked this up from another eBay seller for $164.44 after a 5% discount. Likely that this is is watcheszon but for this price it's worth the gamble.

Forgot to add that this deal paired very nicely with the targeted eBay bucks promo 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/132747073938









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

heady91 said:


> I see thousands of items for sale. The location thing is interesting tho...
> ...
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Probably b/c I'm in US, and they don't ship here -- that squares it.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> So I just picked this up from another eBay seller for $164.44 after a 5% discount. Likely that this is is watcheszon but for this price it's worth the gamble.
> 
> Forgot to add that this deal paired very nicely with the targeted eBay bucks promo
> 
> ...


Yup no doubt in my mind that your order is from watcheszon as well.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

MrMajestyk said:


> Yup Watcheszon from Singapore, they also sell on the local market
> https://www.lazada.sg/products/seik...-srpb99j1-i266389026-s413834104.html?search=1
> comes to around 143 USD .. hmm tempting
> 
> ...


Now out of stock locally and price went up slightly - btw thanks for bringing this to my attention, 129 USD for it is a good price I think even if I flip it

- - - Updated - - -



MrMajestyk said:


> Yup Watcheszon from Singapore, they also sell on the local market
> https://www.lazada.sg/products/seik...-srpb99j1-i266389026-s413834104.html?search=1
> comes to around 143 USD .. hmm tempting
> 
> ...


Now out of stock locally and price went up slightly - btw thanks for bringing this to my attention, 129 USD for it is a good price I think even if I flip it


----------



## JU1C380X (Jan 4, 2012)

Any deals for the bay currently? Just won an auction for a vintage Caravelle diver and waiting to send payment. Thanks in advance 









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Darn it, i had picked one up for 190 and thought it was a good deal plus ebay bucks 🤣🤣

The srpb99j1

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Related to the Samurai deal, some of those Singaporean accounts seem closely related. For example, this orange monster on bracelet, SRP315 is:

*$246* at america-monstersinc:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Anal...atic-Divers-Silver-Mens-SRP315K2/292287888390

*$248* at america-timesquare:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Anal...atic-Divers-Silver-Mens-SRP315K2/132651970093

*$250* at chicago-isetan:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mons...nalog-Sport-Silver-Band-SRP315K2/173332494181

The next eBay price for this watch on bracelet new is $350 + $10 S&H.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Related to the Samurai deal, some of those Singaporean accounts seem closely related. For example, this orange monster on bracelet, SRP315 is:
> 
> *$246* at america-monstersinc:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Anal...atic-Divers-Silver-Mens-SRP315K2/292287888390
> ...


Yeah, that srp315K2 is the exact one I ordered from them. Again, just don't be surprised when it shows up 2 months late 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Don't forget coupon code "*WATCHUSEEK*" to save another 10%.



TheJohnP said:


> WatchGecko has the Geckota Solid Straight Link metal bracelet on sale for $15, normally $61.
> 
> 20mm only.
> 
> ...


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

MrMajestyk said:


> Yup Watcheszon from Singapore, they also sell on the local market
> https://www.lazada.sg/products/seik...-srpb99j1-i266389026-s413834104.html?search=1
> comes to around 143 USD .. hmm tempting
> 
> ...


Ugh, full day of meetings and it's sold out.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Dai (Jul 22, 2018)

Just to follow up on watcheszon, I just received a SNA411P1 today that I ordered on 8/8/18 from one of their other accounts (ParisTimesquare). Arrived brand new in full working order with manuals and warranty card with watcheszon stamp on it. When I opened it it had the same warranty terms as AndroidIsAwesome posted above.

I have noticed that some of the listing from ManchesterFirst are "missing" when clicked on, as if they've been taken down. There definitely seems to be something shady going on to have so many different seller accounts and listings being removed. My best guess is they seem to be avoiding taxes importing to Ireland then posting onward, I have no proof of this though.

Most of their watches seem to be about average grey market prices but the Samurai was a lot cheaper than I had seen anywhere else. Hope we all get ours without any problems.

I'm in no way affiliated with WatchesZon, ManchesterFirst or TimeSquare.


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Dai said:


> Just to follow up on watcheszon, I just received a SNA411P1 today that I ordered on 8/8/18 from one of their other accounts (ParisTimesquare). Arrived brand new in full working order with manuals and warranty card with watcheszon stamp on it. When I opened it it had the same warranty terms as AndroidIsAwesome posted above.
> 
> I have noticed that some of the listing from ManchesterFirst are "missing" when clicked on, as if they've been taken down. There definitely seems to be something shady going on to have so many different seller accounts and listings being removed. My best guess is they seem to be avoiding taxes importing to Ireland then posting onward, I have no proof of this though.
> 
> ...


That's quick, where do you live? Ebay said I'll get it between 31/08-10/09. Tho this playing around with the shipping explains why could it take that long to get here from the "neighborhood".

Thanks for the deal again anyway!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dai (Jul 22, 2018)

heady91 said:


> That's quick, where do you live? Ebay said I'll get it between 31/08-10/09. Tho this play g around with the shipping explains why could it take that long to get here from the "neighborhood".
> 
> Thanks for the deal again anyway!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


You're very welcome! Really hope we don't have any issues.

I live in South Wales. They provided a UK Royal Mail tracking number within 24 hours, but it didn't show any progress until yesterday when it arrived in Manchester.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Today's solala Massdrop update, note Alpina was posted before









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Invicta stores has some of the bronze dive watches on sale for $116 with coupon code LASTCALL50. I believe that's less than they were at the last deal. All colors seem to be in stock, but the coupon doesn't work for all of them. It works for the orange and the burgundy, but not the blue, black or green. For those three, code UCW43 gets them down to $133.

https://invictastores.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=invicta+bronze


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

watchout said:


> Speaking of Mido, here is my brand new $350 Captain from Ebay! ( after swapping the rubber band).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


350??

- whoa... Just whoa! -


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

The Orient Sun and Moon is tempting, but the two exposed screws on the Sun/Moon complication just kill it for me. It takes a good looking watch and makes it look like an amateur repair job.



MrMajestyk said:


> Today's solala Massdrop update, note Alpina was posted before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


- - - Updated - - -


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

IAmAnalog said:


> Invicta stores has some of the bronze dive watches on sale for $116 with coupon code LASTCALL50. I believe that's less than they were at the last deal. All colors seem to be in stock, but the coupon doesn't work for all of them. It works for the orange and the burgundy, but not the blue, black or green. For those three, code UCW43 gets them down to $133.
> 
> https://invictastores.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=invicta+bronze


I'm no fan of Invicta, but I love when companies bust the myths of features that Swiss companies overcharge for. The bronze myth is busted!


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Amazon has the Seiko 5 Men's SNK793 for $54.99. Prime eligible. 36mm.









https://amazon.com/Seiko-SNK793-Aut..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=AGC0Y0GWY4VB4A69M8Z8


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Not a deal that's going to blow you away, but depending on how much you care about the stuff that comes with a watch, this could be beneficial to some.

Amazon has a Victorinox Night Vision for sale in their warehouse section that is eligible for the back to school 20% discount. After the discount it's $205, which seems about $40 better than anywhere else I can find it for. It's the white dial, and seems to be missing the packaging, including manual and warranty card.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...0?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1534525953&sr=8-1

- - - Updated - - -

Not a deal that's going to blow you away, but depending on how much you care about the stuff that comes with a watch, this could be beneficial to some.

Amazon has a Victorinox Night Vision for sale in their warehouse section that is eligible for the back to school 20% discount. After the discount it's $205, which seems about $40 better than anywhere else I can find it for. It's the white dial, and seems to be missing the packaging, including manual and warranty card.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...0?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1534525953&sr=8-1


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Any word on when eBay may be dropping another 15% off code?


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

caktaylor said:


> Amazon has the Seiko 5 Men's SNK793 for $54.99. Prime eligible. 36mm.
> 
> View attachment 13401145
> 
> ...


This thread strikes a again how do I not buy a Seiko 5 now?

- - - Updated - - -



caktaylor said:


> Amazon has the Seiko 5 Men's SNK793 for $54.99. Prime eligible. 36mm.
> 
> View attachment 13401145
> 
> ...


This thread strikes a again how do I not buy a Seiko 5 now?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rocat said:


> Any word on when eBay may be dropping another 15% off code?


I'd say end of September = end of Q3


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

RyanD said:


> I'd say end of September = end of Q3


Thanks.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Any word on when eBay may be dropping another 15% off code?


It may not be 15%, but i wouldn't be surprised to see something around Labor Day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

caktaylor said:


> Amazon has the Seiko 5 Men's SNK793 for $54.99. Prime eligible. 36mm.
> 
> View attachment 13401145
> 
> ...


I happen to own this particular watch, and I like it quite a lot. I'd highly recommend it at $55 (with free returns if you don't like it, no less!).

I paired it with a brown lizard skin strap (found on this thread, of course!), and it looks very sharp.

It's a very nice size too, especially if you have smaller wrists, such as I have (6.25").

Great deal!


----------



## Griff_Doge (May 3, 2016)

The Glycine Airman No.1's are back on Joma for $695


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

****NOT A DEAL****

I wanted to say thanks. My "Darth Waterbury" came in today and put it on and took a quick shot of it. Pretty great for $38.











BostonCharlie said:


> UPDATE: Darth Waterbury, 40mm, *$38 after POPULAR* promo (thx halaku!) incl. free shipping (tested):
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Timex-Mens...less-Steel-Black-Watch-TW2R25200/263872757872


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

IAmAnalog said:


> Not a deal that's going to blow you away, but depending on how much you care about the stuff that comes with a watch, this could be beneficial to some.
> 
> Amazon has a Victorinox Night Vision for sale in their warehouse section that is eligible for the back to school 20% discount. After the discount it's $205, which seems about $40 better than anywhere else I can find it for. It's the white dial, and seems to be missing the packaging, including manual and warranty card.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...0?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1534525953&sr=8-1 ...


This 20% discount business sent me looking around, and I think I found a reliable link that allows you to search the applicable items. Here is a sanitized link adapted from this SD post. I wish they had more cool watches, though:

UPDATE: I found that I had to follow this link each time if I wanted to search the discounted items. And there just aren't many good watches 
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_hi_...676011&bbn=16059676011&ie=UTF8&qid=1534453324

One thing I found was this Vic AirBoss 241507: "*Used - Very Good* -- Item is in original packaging, but packaging has damage." $340 - 20% = *$272* (not tested). (Note that there are two at this price, one of which is "scratched".)
https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...0?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1534542058&sr=8-5

Photo from Jomashop (OOS):









Here is what the discounted items look like -- they say *20% off*:


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> View attachment 13398479
> 
> 
> Got the Eterna chrono- looks untouched -- came with the box, warranty book, tag, no instruction manual if they include that, it's not clear what Eterna includes when sold at a dealer. I love the mesh bracelt.. it's super high quality.
> ...


Just gorgeous. Gutted I missed out on this one!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241377 Infantry Vintage Small Seconds Mecha Watch

$272.99
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002TSL4F6/


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Any update for srpb99 deal?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> This 20% discount business sent me looking around, and I think I found a reliable link that allows you to search the applicable items. Here is a sanitized link adapted from this SD post. I wish they had more cool watches, though:
> 
> UPDATE: I found that I had to follow this link each time if I wanted to search the discounted items. And there just aren't many good watches
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_hi_...676011&bbn=16059676011&ie=UTF8&qid=1534453324
> ...


Just snagged this one. I will post pics when I get it. Thanks again BC, the man emptying our wallets one deal at a time. A few more deals and I might have to start paying you commision!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

taike said:


> Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241377 Infantry Vintage Small Seconds Mecha Watch
> 
> $272.99
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002TSL4F6/


I've read the crown is abnormally tiny. I don't think there's anything Freudian going on, but it scares me.

Anybody got any feedback on that crown?


----------



## barihunk (Jul 2, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> I've read the crown is abnormally tiny. I don't think there's anything Freudian going on, but it scares me.
> 
> Anybody got any feedback on that crown?


It's small but still fairly usable. Not the most pleasant/easiest of winds, but it's a fantastic watch for the money. Bear in mind that CCC says the lowest it's been was $250 so it's close to but not the best price ever.

- - - Updated - - -



Robotaz said:


> I've read the crown is abnormally tiny. I don't think there's anything Freudian going on, but it scares me.
> 
> Anybody got any feedback on that crown?


It's small but still fairly usable. Not the most pleasant/easiest of winds, but it's a fantastic watch for the money. Bear in mind that CCC says the lowest it's been was $250 so it's close to but not the best price ever.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Please feel free to chime in if this post is out of bounds. I know we can't post ebay auctions but I'm a bit less clear on fixed price used watches from "non-dealer" ebay sellers. This one just seems like a good deal and I'm just not interested this time. A Panerai-style Lum-tec with a messed up bracelet and a few straps for $225 and FS. I am not the seller and I don't know anything about them.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/LUM-TEC-M68-Automatic-Watch-Limited-Edition/323401189020?hash=item4b4c36869c:g:c7MAAOSwHxdbdzvY


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Great thread four watches have been picked up due to these outstanding posts.

Orient Ray II $140

Orient Symphony II $99

Invicta Woodstock $66

Seiko SNK793 $55


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

So I pop on and see I've missed a cracking deal on those Eterna chronographs only to then see that there is one has popped up for sale on this forum 3 days ago at a hefty profit....coincidence.... no box or papers ... at least I'd have kept mine or sold it on to someone who missed out...

Honour amongst bargain hunters!

Can't seem to paste a link....






Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Slant said:


> So about a month ago, I posted this deal for a Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer ON BRACELET H76455133 for $389 USD, and at the time, this price was the all time low based on my research.
> 
> There's now a new Ashford coupon for this one at *$325 USD* free shipping in the U.S.!!! Coupon code AFFKHAKI325 expires 2018-07-25. In my opinion this one is a no brainer buy-now-think-later type of deal. $325 for an ETA based automatic movement and not from a microbrand!
> 
> ...


I like the dial but the right side has the crown guard that makes the watch not symmetrical (left vs right). Imagine every time I look at the watch, the word 'asymmetrical' comes first to mind. Would it bother you guys a little bit?


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

Not only does it not bother me, I came to like how the two crowns appear "flushed" into the case. I no longer see the asymmetry. After replacing the band with a C Ward leather strap with deployment clasp, this Hamilton became one of my favorites.


fandi said:


> I like the dial but the right side has the crown guard that makes the watch not symmetrical (left vs right). Imagine every time I look at the watch, the word 'asymmetrical' comes first to mind. Would it bother you guys a little bit?


Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

Saw this at TJMaxx.
Victorinox Inox that needs a replacement battery: $79.








- - - Updated - - -

Saw this at TJMaxx.
Victorinox Inox that needs a replacement battery: $79.


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

Dang! That's a good buy - battery can't be more than $30?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Novi said:


> Dang! That's a good buy - battery can't be more than $30?


One of the local high-end jewelers does free battery replacements for a charity donation. For a dive watch, it would be worth having an expert do it.


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

https://brandswalk.com/products/g-shock-x-kolor-limited-edition-gmw-b5000kl-9

Use code GOOGLE15 to make this $1275 for gold square resin strap. Not certain if that is a bargain, but it it the cheapest i see anywhere. I didn't buy it but went all the way up to payment page.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Seiko 5 Sports Automatic SNZG09 - *$85.14* from Rakuten (fulfilled by Jomashop) with code APPAREL20

Get another 3% back through Ebates.

Some other color variations for the same or a slightly higher price.

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/SE-SNZG09/


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

guyinwatch said:


> https://brandswalk.com/products/g-shock-x-kolor-limited-edition-gmw-b5000kl-9
> 
> Use code GOOGLE15 to make this $1275 for gold square resin strap. Not certain if that is a bargain, but it it the cheapest i see anywhere. I didn't buy it but went all the way up to payment page.
> 
> View attachment 13402969


MSRP is 70,000yen, which is about $633. Your post may be featured in one of this month's stats categories. :-d


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> I've read the crown is abnormally tiny. I don't think there's anything Freudian going on, but it scares me.
> 
> Anybody got any feedback on that crown?


I was able to snatch Victorinox 241377 in "new in box" condition from ebay seller for $160. The reason for such a low price was dead battery. Which, obviously, this watch doesn't have. So it was either seller's unawareness about hand-winding movement or "safe" way to introduce broken item. I've took a risk and got fully working watch. That was a bargain!

Ideally, I'd like it's crown was of bigger size or slightly different form. At the same time, it's not a deal braker for me. While I took some time to adapt, I have no difficulties any more. Very good watch. Those store photos don't do it justice. I really like dial and case finish, how it looks and sits on my wrist. Unitas movement has something special in it.

But original leather strap is awful, very plasticky feel.


----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

fandi said:


> I like the dial but the right side has the crown guard that makes the watch not symmetrical (left vs right). Imagine every time I look at the watch, the word 'asymmetrical' comes first to mind. Would it bother you guys a little bit?


I love the case design. It's unique, and the asymmetry lends character.
Its design is influenced by watches made for 1970s RAF crews.
Why does a case need to be symmetrical?

Mine will be delivered Wednesday according to UPS.

Already nicknamed it the Vulcan (British bomber from Thunderball).


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> MSRP is 70,000yen, which is about $633. Your post may be featured in one of this month's stats categories.


FINALLY!!! What can we call this category? Best worst deal? Worst best? PM me for more suggestions 🙂


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

guyinwatch said:


> FINALLY!!! What can we call this category? Best worst deal? Worst best? PM me for more suggestions &#55357;&#56898;


Ha!

It's a category I've already been including.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

Not a deal.

I wanted to throw in a quick shot of my CW C60 Trident bronze purchased recently with the %15 off deal. Thank you to the op.

Okay this is interesting, the Pantina happened way quicker then I thought. The first picture is day 1. The second is 1 week later. I know the lighting is different, but there is a huge difference. Just an fyi for anyone considering. I also bought both bands.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

fandi said:


> I like the dial but the right side has the crown guard that makes the watch not symmetrical (left vs right). Imagine every time I look at the watch, the word 'asymmetrical' comes first to mind. Would it bother you guys a little bit?


Interestingly enough - that strange, not-quite-right proportioning is the very reason this is one of very few Hamiltons that I DON'T like. The case also reminds me of the Seiko turtles, and I find myself unable to explain why I dislike the case shape so much.

So yes, I quite agree.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

guyinwatch said:


> https://brandswalk.com/products/g-shock-x-kolor-limited-edition-gmw-b5000kl-9
> 
> Use code GOOGLE15 to make this $1275 for gold square resin strap. Not certain if that is a bargain, but it it the cheapest i see anywhere. I didn't buy it but went all the way up to payment page.
> 
> View attachment 13402969


This is less about price than it is availability. The gold models are LE's and difficult to find at any price much less at MSRP.

The gold with bracelet was released first and it's been gone for a while. I would think most any of these are in reseller's hands by now.


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

To me, it's rather the top/bottom symmetry of the crowns that I do not like.

But then, I'm not a great Hamilton fan - they seem to be forever lost in interbellum pilot fantasies, the PME Legend of watches 



fandi said:


> I like the dial but the right side has the crown guard that makes the watch not symmetrical (left vs right). Imagine every time I look at the watch, the word 'asymmetrical' comes first to mind. Would it bother you guys a little bit?


----------



## caprivi (Nov 19, 2012)

I like the watch since it's crazy accurate. Only complaints I have is the large exposed crystal smudges easily, and the lume is not so great if you're used to Seiko divers.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

guyinwatch said:


> FINALLY!!! What can we call this category? Best worst deal? Worst best? PM me for more suggestions 🙂


I love it. I won the category last month. It was a blue lagoon Seiko brand new at msrp for a total discount of 0%. A great deal considering the markup on these watches nowadays, but numbers-wise not impressive.

You might be the first to win with a negative discount % hahah


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Osteoman said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> Okay this is interesting, the Pantina happened way quicker then I thought. The first picture is day 1. The second is 1 week later. I know the lighting is different, but there is a huge difference. Just an fyi for anyone considering.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Is the finish bead blasted? A bead blasted bronze finish will patina much faster than a polished or natural finish. It was the same with my bronze Borealis.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

*STARKING* Quartz Chronograph Men's Dresswatch #BM0990SS12 - *$16.99* _after coupon_

*Movement*: Japanese Quartz
*Case*: Fully polished 316L stainless steel
*Crystal*: Hardlex
*Case* diameter: 41 millimeters
*Case Thickness*: 10 millimeters
*Band Material*: 316L polished stainless bracelet, push button deployment
*Band width*: 19 millimeters
*Dial color*: Tuxedo Black
*Bezel material*: Stainless steel
*Date window* @ 6 o'clock
*Special features*: Tachometer, Chronograph, Water resistant 30m/99ft
*Also*: Comes in presentation gift box with cleaning cloth and optional suede band

*$2.00 coupon* on listing.

Link - > https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075386MWQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Blue and white face available for $19.99 here - > https://www.amazon.com/STARKING-Chr..._rd_wg=N7rSO&refRID=RGK3ND28ME0Y46TV5PQN&th=1


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Deep Blue DayNight Guardian Automatic, NH35 movement, T25 tritium, mineral crystal, poly case, 46mm x 13mm (the case appears to have flanges on the sides like some g-shocks, so measured width might be overblown), 100m WR, *$170* with code *EXDB130*. This automatic tritium was posted here before when MSRP - DEEP discount was about $170 directly from Deep Blue (can't find the OP offhand). Now, MSRP is $499. Does that make this a better deal than before? ;-)
> 
> Your choice, smooth logo strap:
> https://www.jomashop.com/deep-blue-dnguardflatsil.html
> ...


Just pulled the trigger on this. $183 with shipping to UK. This over £250 on their EU web site so here's to some glowy nights!

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

flypanam said:


> Is the finish bead blasted? A bead blasted bronze finish will patina much faster than a polished or natural finish. It was the same with my bronze Borealis.


Case is polished. The bezel looked slightly different so it may have been bead blasted, I'm not sure I would recognize it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Osteoman said:


> Case is polished. The bezel looked slightly different so it may have been bead blasted, I'm not sure I would recognize it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


matte finish, but not brushed is usually blasted.

CW bronze is high in copper, so patina develops quickly


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

pesman said:


> Just pulled the trigger on this.


Did it survive?


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Osteoman said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> I wanted to throw in a quick shot of my CW C60 Trident bronze purchased recently with the %15 off deal. Thank you to the op.
> 
> ...


This is really good know...If you like the shiny bronze -don't buy, you want the patina you don't have long to wait.
Personally, I think it looks cool both ways 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

drwindsurf said:


> This is really good know...If you like the shiny bronze -don't buy, you want the patina you don't have long to wait.
> Personally, I think it looks cool both ways
> Thanks for sharing


Your welcome and I agree with your comments. The Pantina is looking really real sharp but don't buy it if you want shiny.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

The srpb99s shipped.... I think

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dai (Jul 22, 2018)

ronragus said:


> The srpb99s shipped.... I think


I got a dispatch notification and tracking no. yesterday. Tracking doesn't show any progress until it arrives in UK though. Was 
a bit worried it was going to get cancelled.


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> *STARKING* Quartz Chronograph Men's Dresswatch #BM0990SS12 - *$16.99* _after coupon_
> 
> *Movement*: Japanese Quartz
> *Case*: Fully polished 316L stainless steel
> ...


Does the band have solid links, or are they the sharp, cheap, squeaky hollow kind?


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Bruce R said:


> Does the band have solid links, or are they the sharp, cheap, squeaky hollow kind?


It's 17 bucks, probably the latter.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Today's bargain day at Massdrop 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Bruce R said:


> Does the band have solid links, or are they the sharp, cheap, squeaky hollow kind?


Answer found here, I won't steal the surprise. Jump to 7:39 for your answer, or you can watch all 12 minutes:


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Touch of modern


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> Answer found here, I won't steal the surprise. Jump to 7:39 for your answer, or you can watch all 12 minutes:


I watched the entire video. It was a good review. Hollow links, as expected. My conclusion is that my money is better spent on a Seiko. You can get something decent for less than $100 where you don't have to overlook blatant defects.

- - - Updated - - -



Cvp33 said:


> Answer found here, I won't steal the surprise. Jump to 7:39 for your answer, or you can watch all 12 minutes:


I watched the entire video. It was a good review. Hollow links, as expected. My conclusion is that my money is better spent on a Seiko. You can get something decent for less than $100 where you don't have to overlook blatant defects.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumpweed said:


> Touch of modern
> View attachment 13406715


Keep rolling those credits.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Sorry but a $16.99 watch that keeps accurate time and looks this good has no blatant defects. There are a few members posting that have some obvious defects though.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Cvp33 said:


> Sorry but a $16.99 watch that keeps accurate time and looks this good has no blatant defects. There are a few members posting that have some obvious defects though.


I had one of the watches in question. While it looked nice, the movement was trash. It was impossible to set the time and not have the minute hand jump 5-10 minutes when pushing the crown back in. I know one bad experience doesn't mean they're all bad, but I have heard from other members who experienced similar issues with theirs.


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> Sorry but a $16.99 watch that keeps accurate time and looks this good has no blatant defects. There are a few members posting that have some obvious defects though.


I wouldn't wear it if it were free. And for $17 it is essentially free. I don't like that it is an imitation watch (technically an homage watch, I suppose). To each his own. Some people prefer cheap watches so they don't have to worry about them getting lost, stolen, or broken. I'm sure there are people that would look at my watch collection and question the soundness of having 10 or so mid-priced watches instead of one or two high end ones.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Bruce R said:


> I watched the entire video. It was a good review. Hollow links, as expected. My conclusion is that my money is better spent on a Seiko. You can get something decent for less than $100 where you don't have to overlook blatant defects.


I sort of understand your criticism. Yes a Seiko is going to be a much better watch, especially when it comes to quality control. However, most Seiko watches on bracelet under $100 are also folded and/or hollow links.

Is a $100 Seiko 5.88 times better than a $17 watch? That's for the purchaser to decide.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Slow day on WUS. I got better things to worry about than if my $16.99 Quartz watch jumps a bit setting and has hollow or folded links. LOL Carry-on folks.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Since it's clearly kinda slow today...

Watches.com is having a summer clearance sale.

First off, many watches are already discounted. Their clearance page is here: https://www.watches.com/watches-on-sale/

Additionally there are some tiered coupons..

10% off with coupon *SUMMER10* for orders $150 to $349

15% off with coupon *SUMMER15* for orders $350 to $749

20% off with coupon *SUMMER20* for orders $750+

A lot of the already-on-sale watches are meh brands, but there's a few Citizen and Spinnaker models left in stock

What interests me a little more is this BOLDR x Watches.com collaboration... It's a military style GMT watch with a limited run of 50 units. The dial also has a little Watches.com logo on it as well. It has a Ronda GMT movement, sapphire crystal, quick-change strap bars, and (in an improvement over the other non-limited models) fully lumed bezel (not just a pip) with contrasting blue lume to the dial's green which gives it a pretty cool effect. $249, or *$224* after 10% coupon. Would be less if you add on some other things to bump the total over $350. A pretty good deal for a Swiss Quartz GMT movement in a nicely finished watch.









EDIT - there's also this *Spinnaker Overboard* which is rated at a hefty _1000M _and has the trusty Seiko NH35 movement with open heart. MSRP is $400. Spinnaker has been advertising on facebook that it's on sale on their site for $250, but the price here beats it by almost $50 at *$202* after discount with SUMMER10.









DOUBLE EDIT - For purchases less than $150, the coupon code *COMEBACKTEN* gives you *10%* off each item with no minimum purchase as far as I know. Shipping is not calculated in this discount and is separately billed. Works on already discounted items.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

flypanam said:


> Since it's clearly kinda slow today...


Everyone's enjoying their new watches from weeks of us kicking butt in this thread!


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

ZODIAC SUPER SEA WOLF 68 AUTOMATIC BRONZE LIMITED EDITION

$1676 with code SUMMER20. Only 82 pieces worldwide.

https://www.watches.com/zodiac-super-sea-wolf-68-automatic-bronze-limited-edition/








Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

justin86 said:


> ZODIAC SUPER SEA WOLF 68 AUTOMATIC BRONZE LIMITED EDITION
> 
> $1676 with code SUMMER20. Only 82 pieces worldwide.
> 
> ...


While this might be a decent (or even the best) price RIGHT NOW, during the next to last eBay 15% off/max. $100 sale, this could be had for just around $1000 (I know, because I almost pulled the trigger!)! Yes, a slow deals day, indeed. 

- - - Updated - - -



justin86 said:


> ZODIAC SUPER SEA WOLF 68 AUTOMATIC BRONZE LIMITED EDITION
> 
> $1676 with code SUMMER20. Only 82 pieces worldwide.
> 
> ...


While this might be a decent (or even the best) price RIGHT NOW, during the next to last eBay 15% off/max. $100 sale, this could be had for just around $1000 (I know, because I almost pulled the trigger!)! Yes, a slow deals day, indeed.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> While this might be a decent (or even the best) price RIGHT NOW, during the next to last eBay 15% off/max. $100 sale, this could be had for just around $1000 (I know, because I almost pulled the trigger!)! Yes, a slow deals day, indeed.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> While this might be a decent (or even the best) price RIGHT NOW, during the next to last eBay 15% off/max. $100 sale, this could be had for just around $1000 (I know, because I almost pulled the trigger!)! Yes, a slow deals day, indeed.


I looked and couldn't find any on ebay. There's one for $1100 somewhere?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

justin86 said:


> I looked and couldn't find any on ebay. There's one for $1100 somewhere?


Five of them sold recently for $1100-1200 on Ebay.

- - - Updated - - -



justin86 said:


> I looked and couldn't find any on ebay. There's one for $1100 somewhere?


Five of them sold recently for $1100-1200 on Ebay.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

justin86 said:


> I looked and couldn't find any on ebay. There's one for $1100 somewhere?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


"....during the NEXT TO LAST eBay 15% off/max. $100 sale"; as in past tense, as in no longer. But yes, seller "watch-your-time" had it for approx $1100 before 15% off at the beginning of July (I picked up a Seawolf 68 from them for $579 during the same sale, but unfortunately had to return it as it was running too fast, so much so that it was out of spec. Seller handled the return like a champ, though, and I would definitely buy from them again).


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

flypanam said:


> View attachment 13407543


That boldr reminds me of one of my Luminoxes.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> "....during the NEXT TO LAST eBay 15% off/max. $100 sale"; as in past tense, as in no longer. But yes, seller "watch-your-time" had it for approx $1100 before 15% off at the beginning of July (I picked up a Seawolf 68 from them for $579 during the same sale, but unfortunately had to return it as it was running too fast, so much so that it was out of spec. Seller handled the return like a champ, though, and I would definitely buy from them again).


Did you try demagnetizing it?


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice Snk973 arrived today $54♡


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> Did you try demagnetizing it?


Yes.

- - - Updated - - -



mplsabdullah said:


> Did you try demagnetizing it?


Yes.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Yes.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Yes.


Ouch. Good thing they took it back without hassle


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

NOT A DEAL

Slow day on the current deals, so I'll share what I picked up on eBay with the last sitewide coupon. $36.79 after 15% off and some spare eBay Bucks.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Dai said:


> You're very welcome! Really hope we don't have any issues.
> 
> I live in South Wales. They provided a UK Royal Mail tracking number within 24 hours, but it didn't show any progress until yesterday when it arrived in Manchester.


I guess I won't be getting my Samurai after all...









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

heady91 said:


> I guess I won't be getting my Samurai after all...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, got the same message 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

horhay86 said:


> Same here, got the same message
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Damn... That's soo disappointing... I think we all expected misaligned chapter rings, no need to cancel it for that...

Interesting tho that eBay already marked it shipped and I even got a tracking number. 
And because of that I can't request cancellation. Why don't they cancel it?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dai (Jul 22, 2018)

Got the same message, they have them relisted at £307 now. Oh well, was worth a try I guess. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Dai said:


> Got the same message, they have them relisted at £307 now. Oh well, was worth a try I guess. Sorry for the inconvenience.


Hey man, not your fault!

Thanks for the heads up about the relisting, sent them a new message calling them out about blaming the cancellation on quality issues and not having any good ones in stock when they clearly have it just wanna sell them for more.

Let's see what're they gonna say.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

heady91 said:


> Damn... That's soo disappointing... I think we all expected misaligned chapter rings, no need to cancel it for that...
> 
> Interesting tho that eBay already marked it shipped and I even got a tracking number.
> And because of that I can't request cancellation. Why don't they cancel it?
> ...


TOTAL BS I think lol they didn't want t sell them at the price point or never had them. But looks like it got relisted for more.. damn it.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Not a deal

I reached out to Sofie At cheapestNATOStraps about a discount code for WUS users. It turns out that there is a code of ‘watchuseek’ that works for 15% off. Now we can stop using the ‘welcomeback’ code.

That is all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sporkboy said:


> Not a deal
> 
> I reached out to Sofie At cheapestNATOStraps about a discount code for WUS users. It turns out that there is a code of 'watchuseek' that works for 15% off. Now we can stop using the 'welcomeback' code.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

horhay86 said:


> TOTAL BS I think lol they didn't want t sell them at the price point or never had them. But looks like it got relisted for more.. damn it.


Yeah, it is. I wonder what will they answer or do after my second message. I can't cancel it so it's up to them.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

heady91 said:


> Yeah, it is. I wonder what will they answer or do after my second message. I can't cancel it so it's up to them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


You should ask them for proofs about these issues, I'm sure they won't come back with pictures of this missalignment but if all of you request for the same maybe they step back...

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop's back today with a community Favorit








Am curious if I get my Samurai locally ... still not shipped yet ... locally ...
EDIT: oh it seems to be shipped tomorrow, that'll be cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

heady91 said:


> horhay86 said:
> 
> 
> > Same here, got the same message
> ...


If they have marked the item as shipped with tracking number, report the seller for non- performance , failing to ship. During thr write up, make note that seller has sold same item to multiple parties, has failed to ship the same item in those cases, and had indicated item as shipped and has received payment. Item has been relisted. Clearly a scam, or fraud, or does not want to honor discounted price which is in breach of ebay policies.


----------



## rodserling (Dec 24, 2015)

Anybody got a promo code for deepblue? Tried chrono40 but didn't work.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

rodserling said:


> Anybody got a promo code for deepblue? Tried chrono40 but didn't work.


Use DEEP for 40%.


----------



## rodserling (Dec 24, 2015)

Thank you kindly!


----------



## salems (Aug 25, 2010)

As another watchuseek member said several pages back, those people are the same as Watcheszone, be careful with them , they always act like that, if they sell cheap they never send the item, and always lie with invented messages.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

salems said:


> As another watchuseek member said several pages back, those people are the same as Watcheszone, be careful with them , they always act like that, if they sell cheap they never send the item, and always lie with invented messages.


Yeah they're definitely shady, but I did end up receiving my item from them eventually. So I wouldn't say they "never send the item". In fact I'm wearing mine right now.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

MrMajestyk said:


> Massdrop's back today with a community Favorit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Community favorite; which one?

I was/am kind of interested in the frogman. Never owned a g shock before, but I'm trying to figure out all of the model numbers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Yeah they're definitely shady, but I did end up receiving my item from them eventually. So I wouldn't say they "never send the item". In fact I'm wearing mine right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes they are very hit or miss. I have ordered 4 times from them. Twice they delivered, the other 2 times, it was a lame excuse and the watch was re-listed at a higher price. Whenever I see them having something with a good price, I order expecting a cancellation. That way I am not disappointed when they cancel. But definitely not the place I will order from, if a watch is must have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Soh1982 said:


> Yes they are very hit or miss. I have ordered 4 times from them. Twice they delivered, the other 2 times, it was a lame excuse and the watch was re-listed at a higher price. Whenever I see them having something with a good price, I order expecting a cancellation. That way I am not disappointed when they cancel. But definitely not the place I will order from, if a watch is must have.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I suppose it is a bit of luck. Got my monster from them brand new for $200 though back in June. Guess I'm glad it wasn't cancelled lol

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

They deal in what's called Arbitrage. They are not companies but just individuals that run software that scan various sites like Amazon and then upload tens of thousands of items onto sites like eBay at a slightly higher price. When a sale is made on ebay, their software makes a purchase on Amazon and they drop ship direct to the customer. These people hold no inventory and are not companies, so don't be fooled. They never put their hands on any merchandise.

With sales like the Samurai the other day, too many people ordered from too many "ghost" listings that whoever did actually have the item sold out quickly fulfilling what was most likely just 5 pieces. There were 4 listings which were posted within minutes of each other at slightly varying prices. The $191 price is the one that most likely got fulfilled because it was the first listing to get the sales. They were all ended pretty much at the same time when the software determined the original supplier ran out of stock.

Individual called infiniteshopping based out of India does the same thing - he sometimes runs 600,000+ listings. Avoid buying from these people - they just flood the eBay market with product they don't even have.


salems said:


> As another watchuseek member said several pages back, those people are the same as Watcheszone, be careful with them , they always act like that, if they sell cheap they never send the item, and always lie with invented messages.












Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

kostasd said:


> They deal in what's called Arbitrage. They are not companies but just individuals that run software that scan various sites like Amazon and then upload tens of thousands of items onto sites like eBay at a slightly higher price. When a sale is made on ebay, their software makes a purchase on Amazon and they drop ship direct to the customer. These people hold no inventory and are not companies, so don't be fooled. They never put their hands on any merchandise.
> 
> With sales like the Samurai the other day, too many people ordered from too many "ghost" listings that whoever did actually have the item sold out quickly fulfilling what was most likely just 5 pieces. There were 4 listings which were posted within minutes of each other at slightly varying prices. The $191 price is the one that most likely got fulfilled because it was the first listing to get the sales. They were all ended pretty much at the same time when the software determined the original supplier ran out of stock.
> 
> ...


So really they're just high tech flippers.


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> So really they're just high tech flippers.


Which is OK for me as long as I do not loose money...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Is that even allowed by ebay?


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> So really they're just high tech flippers.


Exactly. They even have software to undercut the arbitrage postings that get listed - which is what some of them are probably running as well.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

They will probably put an end to it in next year or two...they will develop their own software to detect it.


mplsabdullah said:


> Is that even allowed by ebay?


Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

Well, you're paying more money for the item to them - best to try and find their source, which is usually a seller on Amazon.


flying.fish said:


> Which is OK for me as long as I do not loose money...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

Amazon, Timex sales

https://www.amazon.com/s/browse/?ie=UTF8&node=12367500011&tag=mbnx3-20&ascsubtag=UUthUdUnU11142

- - - Updated - - -

Amazon, Timex sales

https://www.amazon.com/s/browse/?ie=UTF8&node=12367500011&tag=mbnx3-20&ascsubtag=UUthUdUnU11142


----------



## fcb358 (Mar 14, 2017)

kostasd said:


> They deal in what's called Arbitrage. They are not companies but just individuals that run software that scan various sites like Amazon and then upload tens of thousands of items onto sites like eBay at a slightly higher price. When a sale is made on ebay, their software makes a purchase on Amazon and they drop ship direct to the customer. These people hold no inventory and are not companies, so don't be fooled. They never put their hands on any merchandise.
> 
> With sales like the Samurai the other day, too many people ordered from too many "ghost" listings that whoever did actually have the item sold out quickly fulfilling what was most likely just 5 pieces. There were 4 listings which were posted within minutes of each other at slightly varying prices. The $191 price is the one that most likely got fulfilled because it was the first listing to get the sales. They were all ended pretty much at the same time when the software determined the original supplier ran out of stock.
> 
> ...


yery informative, thanks.


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

kostasd said:


> They deal in what's called Arbitrage. They are not companies but just individuals that run software that scan various sites like Amazon and then upload tens of thousands of items onto sites like eBay at a slightly higher price. When a sale is made on ebay, their software makes a purchase on Amazon and they drop ship direct to the customer. These people hold no inventory and are not companies, so don't be fooled. They never put their hands on any merchandise.
> 
> With sales like the Samurai the other day, too many people ordered from too many "ghost" listings that whoever did actually have the item sold out quickly fulfilling what was most likely just 5 pieces. There were 4 listings which were posted within minutes of each other at slightly varying prices. The $191 price is the one that most likely got fulfilled because it was the first listing to get the sales. They were all ended pretty much at the same time when the software determined the original supplier ran out of stock.
> 
> ...


Learned something new today, thanks!

That's a pretty unethical practice...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

heady91 said:


> That's a pretty unethical practice...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Why so?


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

wake said:


> Community favorite; which one?
> 
> I was/am kind of interested in the frogman. Never owned a g shock before, but I'm trying to figure out all of the model numbers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The Glycine, Massdrop community favorite, they pop up regularly. As for the G-Shock you first may want to first figure which one you like, there are so many, e.g. if you are a diver the frogman might be an option but I would scan the market as G-Shocks can vary a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

heady91 said:


> Learned something new today, thanks!
> 
> That's a pretty unethical practice...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


This is a normal practice in the financial markets. I don't know if it is allowed by Ebay terms of agreement. What happens in the financial markets when you arbitrage a position is that you can make money as described, however there is also a risk of loss when prices rapidly change as in this case. He took in more orders than he could fulfill (buy at lower price and sell for higher price) for a profit. Ebay should make "it" eat the losses and provide product to the customers who bought at the lower price. "It" can buy product at a higher price and sell it at the lower price he contracted with buyers in order to keep his commitment or take his shady business practices somewhere else.

I've contacted Ebay about problem buyers before and it seems they tolerate just about anything short of outright fraud, but I really don't know for sure.


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

PetWatch said:


> This is a normal practice in the financial markets. I don't know if it is allowed by Ebay terms of agreement. What happens in the financial markets when you arbitrage a position is that you can make money as described, however there is also a risk of loss when prices rapidly change as in this case. He took in more orders than he could fulfill (buy at lower price and sell for higher price) for a profit. Ebay should make "it" eat the losses and provide product to the customers who bought at the lower price. "It" can buy product at a higher price and sell it at the lower price he contracted with buyers in order to keep his commitment or take his shady business practices somewhere else.
> 
> I've contacted Ebay about problem buyers before and it seems they tolerate just about anything short of outright fraud, but I really don't know for sure.


This. Right now, these sellers seem to be taking advantage of the upside without risking the downside. Of course, it's also in ebay's interest to look the other way due to the fees they generate off of selling Amazon's product, and probably the difficulty in preventing these sellers from opening new accounts and doing the same thing again whenever they get shut down.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

heady91 said:


> Damn... That's soo disappointing... I think we all expected misaligned chapter rings, no need to cancel it for that...
> 
> Interesting tho that eBay already marked it shipped and I even got a tracking number.
> And because of that I can't request cancellation. Why don't they cancel it?





horhay86 said:


> TOTAL BS I think lol they didn't want t sell them at the price point or never had them. But looks like it got relisted for more.. damn it.


It really is baloney because misaligned chapter rings are a known seiko QC issue. I think the watches were marked shipped because once a seller creates a shipping label, they can mark it shipped because there is a tracking number associated with that label. They don't have to actually print a label or ship out the item to mark it shipped. I've had items marked shipped for days before the seller got off their ass and actually shipped the product. What probably happened was they automatically started creating labels for the sales before realizing their mistake. Now they're making up some garbage excuse as to why they can't send the items out.



wake said:


> I was/am kind of interested in the frogman. Never owned a g shock before, but I'm trying to figure out all of the model numbers.


Frogman is a GREAT G shock watch. But you have to see if it's right for you. There are so many varieties of G shock. What are you looking for in this watch? The greatest things about the frogman line are usually the tide graph, the depth meter, dive & surface interval measurements. It's basically both a watch and a dive computer in one. Are you a hardcore scuba diver? If not, you probably don't need a G shock quite as expensive as the Frogman.

I personally have a Rangeman. Why? Because I like to hike. I find the altimeter, barometer, and compass functions incredibly useful during my hikes. But if you don't need something like a barometer or altimeter, then something like a Mudman can likely suit your needs without the extra expense.

The Mudman is plenty tough. Waterproof, mudproof, shockproof, and basically life-proof. Most models of mudman don't have as many advanced functions as some of the other G shock lineup, like the altimeter/barometer of the Rangeman or the dive-specific functions of the Frogman... but do you really need those functions? At the same time, some Mudman models have moon data, which the Rangeman does not (it instead has sunrise/sunset times). Like I said, it depends on what you plan to use it for.

Then there are other G shocks which are more expensive due to limited availability or aesthetics. You want a flashy gold g shock? That's gonna be extra. But for some people it's totally worth it.

Your best bet is to think about what you'll use the watch for, and then find the G shock watches that match up to your specs. I'm sure that no matter your needs, you'll find a good variety of different models. From there, you can choose what seems the best for you.


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

flypanam said:


> It really is baloney because misaligned chapter rings are a known seiko QC issue. I think the watches were marked shipped because once a seller creates a shipping label, they can mark it shipped because there is a tracking number associated with that label. They don't have to actually print a label or ship out the item to mark it shipped. I've had items marked shipped for days before the seller got off their ass and actually shipped the product. What probably happened was they automatically started creating labels for the sales before realizing their mistake. Now they're making up some garbage excuse as to why they can't send the items out.


My problem is that they asked me to cancel the order and I can't do that because it's marked shipped...

I sent them a few messages throughout the day but nothing.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Norstrom Rack has some watches on sale. I think the VSA's on bracelet seem like a pretty good deal as well as this Bulova.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

kostasd said:


> They deal in what's called Arbitrage. They are not companies but just individuals that run software that scan various sites like Amazon and then upload tens of thousands of items onto sites like eBay at a slightly higher price. When a sale is made on ebay, their software makes a purchase on Amazon and they drop ship direct to the customer. These people hold no inventory and are not companies, so don't be fooled. They never put their hands on any merchandise.
> 
> With sales like the Samurai the other day, too many people ordered from too many "ghost" listings that whoever did actually have the item sold out quickly fulfilling what was most likely just 5 pieces. There were 4 listings which were posted within minutes of each other at slightly varying prices. The $191 price is the one that most likely got fulfilled because it was the first listing to get the sales. They were all ended pretty much at the same time when the software determined the original supplier ran out of stock.
> 
> ...


Holy crap. That's gotta break rules somewhere - Basically false listings, gambling that a third party is going to drop ship, and without penalty if they can't get the item? That just feels.... wrong? Like, its not even close to playing fair on the same playing field with a REAL ebayer that actually has the stock in hand.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

flypanam said:


> Since it's clearly kinda slow today...
> 
> Watches.com is having a summer clearance sale.
> 
> ...


I have a version of that Boldr GMT. Picked it up for $60. Nice little beater for that price. Not sure I'd pay $250 for one though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

I have a feeling "my" Samurai will also not get out, I had paid 129 USD for mine (4 were available and were gone in a matter of minutes after posting here) and since this morning it's around 330 USD and 10 are now available.. indeed a bit... let's see how it ends here, any another buyer from SG happy to share your experience too


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

grimmy said:


> Like, its not even close to playing fair on the same playing field with a REAL ebayer that actually has the stock in hand.


Yeah, real Ebayers like Jomashop that actually have stock in hand that they list on a dozen different web sites and end up taking far more orders than they can fulfill. Wait, what happened?


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

How much were those alpina GMTs going for? There's one in the sales forum for $625. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

$460 or $480, something like that.


batmansk6 said:


> How much were those alpina GMTs going for? There's one in the sales forum for $625.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

batmansk6 said:


> How much were those alpina GMTs going for? There's one in the sales forum for $625.


$458


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko SRPC85, 4R35 automatic, exhibition back but _not_ a 5, 43mm, 100m WR, *$156* from areatrend on eBay:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...ss-Steel-Automatic-Fashion-Watch/132719185878

Jomashop's eBay listing is a close second at *$169* (same price as from their site):
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Neo-Sports-Automatic-Black-Dial-Mens-Watch-SRPC85K1/153137877992

Image from Jomashop ($169):


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko SRPC85, 4R35 automatic, exhibition back but _not_ a 5, 43mm, 100m WR, *$156* from areatrend on eBay:


This is on Ratuken for $139.99 from AreaTrend less 20% with coupon APPAREL20 for 20% and 3% back through Ebates comes to around $108.63.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko SRPC85, 4R35 automatic, exhibition back but _not_ a 5, 43mm, 100m WR, *$156* from areatrend on eBay:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...ss-Steel-Automatic-Fashion-Watch/132719185878
> 
> Jomashop's eBay listing is a close second at *$169* (same price as from their site):
> ...


Oh wow. I *really* like that. Wish I could buy.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

kostasd said:


> They deal in what's called Arbitrage. They are not companies but just individuals that run software that scan various sites like Amazon and then upload tens of thousands of items onto sites like eBay at a slightly higher price. When a sale is made on ebay, their software makes a purchase on Amazon and they drop ship direct to the customer. These people hold no inventory and are not companies, so don't be fooled. They never put their hands on any merchandise.


This was very informative. Thank you


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

HasselHoth said:


> This is on Ratuken for $139.99 from AreaTrend less 20% with coupon APPAREL20 for 20% and 3% back through Ebates comes to around $108.63.


For giggles, I attempted this purchase to see if the convoluted steps would work thru eBates, thru Rakuten, thru Areatrend, etc.

Nope, the eBates iOS app sux rox. And I just received my eBates rebate check by snail mail yesterday from previous use.

Got stuck at the payment page, it would not let me pay, or even enter my coupons.

And it would not let me thru the Captcha to contact Areatrend to redeem me previous customer coupon.

A Big Fail. So Rakuten/Areatrend lost a sale.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

HasselHoth said:


> This is on Ratuken for $139.99 from AreaTrend less 20% with coupon APPAREL20 for 20% and 3% back through Ebates comes to around *$108.63*.


Holy smokes! Here's a link:
https://www.rakuten.com/shop/areatrend/product/1682116120/

They also have a blue bottlecap SRPC63K for $169 - APPAREL20 = *$135* (not tested):
https://www.rakuten.com/shop/areatrend/product/1682116118/


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Holy smokes! Here's a link:
> https://www.rakuten.com/shop/areatrend/product/1682116120/
> 
> They also have a blue bottlecap SRPC63K for $169 - APPAREL20 = *$135* (not tested):
> https://www.rakuten.com/shop/areatrend/product/1682116118/


But by not going thru eBates, we loose 3%, no?

Edit: correct. It cost me $112 by not using eBates. And I could not use my Areatrend coupon. Only one coupon allowed. I complained on their feedback to fix the eBates iOS app.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> But by not going thru eBates, we loose 3%, no?
> 
> Edit: correct. It cost me $112 by not using eBates. And I could not use my Areatrend coupon. Only one coupon allowed. I complained on their feedback to fix the eBates iOS app.


Okay, I get it now: following the link would bollocks up the eBates discount if you aren't using a browser extension. OTOH, maybe WUS will get a cut when following the link.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Okay, I get it now: following the link would bollocks up the eBates discount if you aren't using a browser extension. OTOH, maybe WUS will get a cut when following the link.


Well, $112 is still a decent deal. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

UNSURE ABOUT DEAL

HauteLook says they'll drop deals on *Raymon Weil watches today at 8AM Pacific*, and for *"Swiss-Made Watches: Victorinox Swiss Army & More" on 8AM Friday*.
You don't know what that'll include and the prices until they drop - but I've gotten good deals on other items there before. Shinola has dropped items there earlier at good prices, but the best deals are limited in quantity.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop today with a Hamilton (is it my eyes or does the crown on the bracelet Khaki Version stick out like a sore thump?)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

flypanam said:


> It really is baloney because misaligned chapter rings are a known seiko QC issue. I think the watches were marked shipped because once a seller creates a shipping label, they can mark it shipped because there is a tracking number associated with that label. They don't have to actually print a label or ship out the item to mark it shipped. I've had items marked shipped for days before the seller got off their ass and actually shipped the product. What probably happened was they automatically started creating labels for the sales before realizing their mistake. Now they're making up some garbage excuse as to why they can't send the items out.
> 
> Frogman is a GREAT G shock watch. But you have to see if it's right for you. There are so many varieties of G shock. What are you looking for in this watch? The greatest things about the frogman line are usually the tide graph, the depth meter, dive & surface interval measurements. It's basically both a watch and a dive computer in one. Are you a hardcore scuba diver? If not, you probably don't need a G shock quite as expensive as the Frogman.
> 
> ...


Insightful. I appreciate the information.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

HAMILTON Jazzmaster Maestro Small Second Men's Watch H42515555 $499 at Ashford with code SDJZZM499. (For comparison, it is $749 at Jomashop.)

https://slickdeals.net/?adobeRef=29...9&u2=https://www.ashford.com/us/H42515555.pid


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

wpbmike said:


> I love the case design. It's unique, and the asymmetry lends character.
> Its design is influenced by watches made for 1970s RAF crews.
> Why does a case need to be symmetrical?
> 
> ...


I got the watch on Monday. Since there are no arrows on the bracelet, I use the pin pusher to resize the band but there's lot of friction that I can't use pliers to pull the pin out. Now I got a undone bracelet with pins sticking out on both sides of it. Let me know if you know a way. Thanks.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko SRPC85, 4R35 automatic, exhibition back but _not_ a 5, 43mm, 100m WR, *$156* from areatrend on eBay:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...ss-Steel-Automatic-Fashion-Watch/132719185878
> 
> Jomashop's eBay listing is a close second at *$169* (same price as from their site):
> ...


It's a nice looking watch ruined by the wrong color hands. Why couldn't they be the same color as the dial? Is that to much to ask?


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Victorinox Night Vision on leather at local TJMaxx for $129.99. Second hand not moving, but time vision worked. Flashlight feature did not. Probably needs a new battery.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

fandi said:


> I got the watch on Monday. Since there are no arrows on the bracelet, I use the pin pusher to resize the band but there's lot of friction that I can't use pliers to pull the pin out. Now I got a undone bracelet with pins sticking out on both sides of it. Let me know if you know a way. Thanks.


You need a thin pin punch that will go more than halfway through the bracelet. Use a watch pin hammer and block to knock them out.


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

NOT A DEAL

Got a reply from watcheszone. They still don't understand I can't cancel the order...









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

Rocat said:


> It's a nice looking watch ruined by the wrong color hands. Why couldn't they be the same color as the dial? Is that to much to ask?


Man and that cut 6 with the date window, sigh, why?

Hehe, I guess I should be thankful I'm not emptying the wallet in this one.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

heady91 said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Got a reply from watcheszone. They still don't understand I can't cancel the order...
> 
> ...


Have you reported this to EBay yet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

heady91 said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Got a reply from watcheszone. They still don't understand I can't cancel the order... ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Not a deal.

That just ticks me off. Maybe I'm covering old ground, here, but they advertised a product, you purchased that product, now they owe you the product. If this was some back-alley deal I would understand better. But this was under eBay's aegis, if you will. These clowns are trading on eBay's credibility, so it seems like eBay might have something to say about their actions. The fact that they want _you_ to cancel the agreement suggests to me that they know they're in a jam. I would take it up with eBay, or at least threaten them with my taking it up with eBay. I would make myself a PITA until I got my watch. Again, sorry if it's all been said already.


----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

fandi said:


> I got the watch on Monday. Since there are no arrows on the bracelet, I use the pin pusher to resize the band but there's lot of friction that I can't use pliers to pull the pin out. Now I got a undone bracelet with pins sticking out on both sides of it. Let me know if you know a way. Thanks.





HasselHoth said:


> You need a thin pin punch that will go more than halfway through the bracelet. Use a watch pin hammer and block to knock them out.


----------



## maxfreakout (May 11, 2018)

Extremely nice watch - Looks like some seasonal inventory shifting going on with the Ashford, Joma, Certifieds, et al and their weird version of arbitrage. Just not sure if I like small seconds, hard to see the sweep?



Pneuma said:


> HAMILTON Jazzmaster Maestro Small Second Men's Watch H42515555 $499 at Ashford with code SDJZZM499. (For comparison, it is $749 at Jomashop.)
> 
> https://slickdeals.net/?adobeRef=29...9&u2=https://www.ashford.com/us/H42515555.pid
> 
> View attachment 13412997


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hamilton sale at ToM.

Pan Europ for $524.99.
$739.99 on Joma.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...tches/hamilton-pan-europe-automatic-h35415781








Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Meh. Those Hamilton prices are just OK, but it’s nice to see some fresh meat.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

justin86 said:


> Hamilton sale at ToM.
> 
> Pan Europ for $524.99.
> $739.99 on Joma.
> ...


Why do they never put the blue 3 hander on sale? Errrgg

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

justin86 said:


> Hamilton sale at ToM.
> 
> Pan Europ for $524.99.
> $739.99 on Joma.
> ...


MY Ebates is showing 5% cash back as well for ToM


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

New eBay coupon code JUSTSAVE10. 10% off, min purchase $25, max discount $50, limited to specific sellers including timex and overstock.

https://www.ebay.com/rpp/66161?_trkparms=&clkid=6207170924427313550

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## wesvette (Sep 15, 2017)

According to their facebook post, this sale is for today only (Wednesday August 22). Watch is a Smith & Bradley Defi Classic Field watch. Defi is the entry level sub-brand of S&B.

Swiss quartz, Sapphire Crystal, final assembly in the US!! Black or silver case. On a NATO strap! Normally $199 on sale for $89!! https://www.smithbradleyltd.com/collections/all/products/the-springfield-field-watch


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

wesvette said:


> According to their facebook post, this sale is for today only (Wednesday August 22). Watch is a Smith & Bradley Defi Classic Field watch. Defi is the entry level sub-brand of S&B.
> 
> Swiss quartz, Sapphire Crystal, final assembly in the US!! Black or silver case. On a NATO strap! Normally $199 on sale for $89!! https://www.smithbradleyltd.com/collections/all/products/the-springfield-field-watch
> 
> View attachment 13414999


Good price but 51mm lug to lug is pretty huge, wish my wrists could fit that.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Something a little different than the usual. Tourby watches has some discontinued watches on sale.

https://www.tourbywatches.com/sale/

This 45mm Lawless Dive Watch was regularly $1350 and is discounted to $*850*.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

jcombs1 said:


> Something a little different than the usual. Tourby watches has some discontinued watches on sale.
> 
> https://www.tourbywatches.com/sale/
> 
> ...


Their pricing is in euros, so that example is $985


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

TheJohnP said:


> Their pricing is in euros, so that example is $985


Good catch


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

wesvette said:


> According to their facebook post, this sale is for today only (Wednesday August 22). Watch is a Smith & Bradley Defi Classic Field watch. Defi is the entry level sub-brand of S&B.
> 
> Swiss quartz, Sapphire Crystal, final assembly in the US!! Black or silver case. On a NATO strap! Normally $199 on sale for $89!! https://www.smithbradleyltd.com/collections/all/products/the-springfield-field-watch
> 
> View attachment 13414999


Interestingly, the Defi website itself still shows MSRP of $199 rather than sale price of $89 which is on S&B's page as linked above.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wesvette (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks. I sent an email to S&B customer service.

BTW, I have a silver cased version of this watch and I bought a $10 black/silver striped NATO to go with it from their website and it looks awesome! I'm thinking about grabbing a second one in black at this price!!


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

wesvette said:


> According to their facebook post, this sale is for today only (Wednesday August 22). Watch is a Smith & Bradley Defi Classic Field watch. Defi is the entry level sub-brand of S&B.
> 
> Swiss quartz, Sapphire Crystal, final assembly in the US!! Black or silver case. On a NATO strap! Normally $199 on sale for $89!! https://www.smithbradleyltd.com/collections/all/products/the-springfield-field-watch
> 
> View attachment 13414999


Nice.

I picked up a silver version. Wondering if i shouldn't get black as well for this price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> heady91 said:
> 
> 
> > NOT A DEAL
> ...


Correct. If the buyer cancels the sale it does not count against the seller. In this case the seller cannot or will not fulfill the order.

Report as non shipper so they get dinged, include that known orher buyers also had their purchases not shipped on purpose, and the item relisted.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Doesn't Watcheszon(e) have form for backing out of eBay sales and sending BS sob stories to buyers?



wesvette said:


> Defi is the entry level sub-brand of S&B.


I wonder what Zenith thinks about that.


----------



## wesvette (Sep 15, 2017)

I don't know. What does Zenith think about that? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Just announced eBay code JUSTSAVE10 for 10% select watch sellers. Still hunting for a good deal. Stay tuned.

Sorry, looks like some got this 7 hours ago. I just received my email.

I researched the following brands and I'm just not seeing any real values here:

Tissot
Certina
Seiko
Hamilton
Edox
Casio
Alpina

Edit - add Bulova

Absolutely nothing purchase-worthy on this one.


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Cvp33 said:


> Just announced eBay code JUSTSAVE10 for 10% select watch sellers. Still hunting for a good deal. Stay tuned.
> 
> Sorry, looks like some got this 7 hours ago. I just received my email.
> 
> ...


I looked through a few brands too but didn't see anything exciting. Though I could have missed something


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

eljay said:


> Doesn't Watcheszon(e) have form for backing out of eBay sales and sending BS sob stories to buyers?
> 
> I wonder what Zenith thinks about that.


Yup, one time the guy would have been fired and he had a sick kid at home and the other time the business was going to collapse. Those are the 2 sob stories that I received when 2 of my orders were cancelled.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

wesvette said:


> I don't know. What does Zenith think about that?


"Defy" is a registered trademark of LVMH via Zenith, since 1969. "Defi" is similar enough to raise more than a few legal eyebrows, I would think.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

eljay said:


> Doesn't Watcheszon(e) have form for backing out of eBay sales and sending BS sob stories to buyers?


WatchesZon operates under multiple ebay store fronts. Last summer there was the debacle where WatchesZon sold a lot of watches at below customary market prices. They followed up a few days later with a sad story that it was an employee mistake who was going to be fired if they rec'd any negative feedback. They then wanted you to either cancel the purchase or "top up" the price, nice way of saying pay more / bait and switch. They were insistent that the buyers cancel the sales. Discovered later on that was because the buyer could not leave negative feedback. I refused, saying they could either deliver the watch or cancel the transaction. This went on several exchanges, each one becoming increasingly shrill until they finally cancelled the sale. I filed a complaint with ebay and left negative feedback. Ebay promised to look into it but THEN...ebay removed the negative feedback at the request of Watcheszon! So, don't think that ebay really polices this sort of thing. About the only way ebay will take action if it means that ebay is going to have to cover fraud.

Just went searching thru the old posts and here is one:

*"I am Maika from the data team in Philippines,

I am so sorry to inform you that I have made a mistake on Friday night regarding the input of the prices for 98 watches sold on eBay and only found out about this today (Monday) when our Customer Service informed our boss.

I have just recently come back from the hospital and have not yet fully recovered.It has badly affected my work. We had 212 sales that are where below cost and the loss is US$14000 plus as some watch costing US$700 was sold at US$300.
Due to this terrible mistake that I was made to take responsibility for the price difference for all the watches (212 watches) 
I am from the Philippines and my pay is only US$500 per month; US$14,000 is more then 2 years of my salary. I seriously need your kind understanding and help.

Lowest price in eBay : BM7130-58A | eBay 
lowest price in ebay : USD$169.95

due to my mistake you have brought it at : USD$59.00
Our lowest price : USD$128.60
Top-up needed : USD$69.60

I have been tasked to resolve this matter with you or I will be ""Fired"". I need this job as it pay more then others and give me more time to look after my kids.
I will have to pay for the full difference if any of the 212 buyers does not agree to top up or does not agree to cancel their purchases, and worse still, there will be an additional penalty if any of the buyers give us a negative feedback as it is not my first time with this mistake.

I sincerely appeal for your help on this, if you may top up $69.60 for your purchases and if prefer to cancel the transaction and receive the full refund back to your account.

I am so sorry about this and wasted your time to search for the watch sincerely pray for your kind understanding and I seriously need it.

Sincere Gratitude,
Maika----------XS​*


----------



## salems (Aug 25, 2010)

MacInFL said:


> WatchesZon operates under multiple ebay store fronts. Last summer there was the debacle where WatchesZon sold a lot of watches at below customary market prices. They followed up a few days later with a sad story that it was an employee mistake who was going to be fired if they rec'd any negative feedback. They then wanted you to either cancel the purchase or "top up" the price, nice way of saying pay more / bait and switch. They were insistent that the buyers cancel the sales. Discovered later on that was because the buyer could not leave negative feedback. I refused, saying they could either deliver the watch or cancel the transaction. This went on several exchanges, each one becoming increasingly shrill until they finally cancelled the sale. I filed a complaint with ebay and left negative feedback. Ebay promised to look into it but THEN...ebay removed the negative feedback at the request of Watcheszon! So, don't think that ebay really polices this sort of thing. About the only way ebay will take action if it means that ebay is going to have to cover fraud.
> 
> Just went searching thru the old posts and here is one:
> 
> ...


There are multiple posts about this with watcheszone, i don´t know what are they looking for with those practices, i suspect inconpetence, but they never assume their mistakes.


----------



## salems (Aug 25, 2010)

Double post-


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

MacInFL said:


> Just went searching thru the old posts and here is one:
> 
> *I am Maika from the data team in Philippines​*


That's the one!


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

MacInFL said:


> WatchesZon operates under multiple ebay store fronts. Last summer there was the debacle where WatchesZon sold a lot of watches at below customary market prices. They followed up a few days later with a sad story that it was an employee mistake who was going to be fired if they rec'd any negative feedback. They then wanted you to either cancel the purchase or "top up" the price, nice way of saying pay more / bait and switch. They were insistent that the buyers cancel the sales. Discovered later on that was because the buyer could not leave negative feedback. I refused, saying they could either deliver the watch or cancel the transaction. This went on several exchanges, each one becoming increasingly shrill until they finally cancelled the sale. I filed a complaint with ebay and left negative feedback. Ebay promised to look into it but THEN...ebay removed the negative feedback at the request of Watcheszon! So, don't think that ebay really polices this sort of thing. About the only way ebay will take action if it means that ebay is going to have to cover fraud.
> 
> Just went searching thru the old posts and here is one:
> 
> ...


Wow! This guy has terrible luck! One time his kid got deathly sick and this time he himself was in the hospital! It seems like they have 3 or 4 different excuses and they amalgamate those stories from time to time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

I don't know why you guys are all salty about WatchesZon. Next time around they have a great deal you are all going to jump on it.:-d


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

thedius said:


> I don't know why you guys are all salty about WatchesZon. Next time around they have a great deal you are all going to jump on it.:-d


Not salty at all, at least personally I am not. Just having some fun! Like I said earlier in my post, I always go half expecting the order to be cancelled so I usually just get a chuckle out of it. Their ploys are amusing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

thedius said:


> I don't know why you guys are all salty about WatchesZon. Next time around they have a great deal you are all going to jump on it.:-d


And you can tell it's a great deal when they try to weasel out of it.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Men's Khaki Navy Sub Automatic Chronograph : H78716983 - *$595* from Ashford with code AFFNAVY595

Another 3% back through Ebates.com

https://www.ashford.com/us/H78716983.pid?utm_source=cj&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=affiliate_deals&utm_term=cjnl&utm_content=affnavy595&source=4061us14508222018&AID=13430431&PID=46157&SID=ebs1915697544sbe&src=AACJ&PubName=Ebates+Performance+Marketing%2C+Inc.&LinkName=AFF+-+Hamilton+H78716983+for+%24595&PubCID=46157&cjevent=db12aa04a68211e8814600840a240611









Some info about the movement.

https://watchbase.com/hamilton/caliber/h-31

Sorry for not posting a better deal but you see I am sick and my family is ill and I'm under a lot of pressure to post great deals and WUS is threatening to kick me off of the forum and I was going to post a better deal but my dog ate it and now he is sick too. Also please donate to my PayPal account.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Not sure how much these went for in the recent sale posted a while back but this one seems pretty good by today's pricing?

ETERNA Super Kontiki Flyback Manufacture Chronograph @ *$1,999.00*

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-ETERNA-Super-Kontiki-Flyback-Manufacture-Chronograph-7770-41-49-1718/273419289092?hash=item3fa90f4204:g:2XcAAOSwUWJbdJ8E









*EDIT: *

Found the original listing, pricing was MUCH better @ US *$1,441.99*

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Eterna-Mens-Super-KonTiki-45mm-Rubber-Band-Automatic-Watch-7770-41-49-1382-/401581483170?nordt=true&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

thedius said:


> Not sure how much these went for in the recent sale posted a while back but this one seems pretty good by today's pricing?
> 
> ETERNA Super Kontiki Flyback Manufacture Chronograph @ *$1,999.00*
> 
> ...


Pretty sure they were around the $1300-1400 mark when last posted. Cool watch nonetheless!

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Here is another Eterna for your from the original seller. Remember though guys, this does NOT come with the Limited Edition box and contents.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Eterna-Mens-Super-Kontiki-Limited-Edition-Automatic-Watch-1273-43-41-1365/372401673107?hash=item56b4de9393:g:E78AAOSwH2tbcZMd


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

thedius said:


> Here is another Eterna for your from the original seller. Remember though guys, this does NOT come with the Limited Edition box and contents.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Eterna-Mens-Super-Kontiki-Limited-Edition-Automatic-Watch-1273-43-41-1365/372401673107?hash=item56b4de9393:g:E78AAOSwH2tbcZMd
> 
> View attachment 13416969


Yep, it does not. I bought it last week for about $150 more from the same seller. Proceeded to return it since it didn't come with the special edition box.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Anyone knows any coupon codes for Borealis website? Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> WatchesZon operates under multiple ebay store fronts. Last summer there was the debacle where WatchesZon sold a lot of watches at below customary market prices. They followed up a few days later with a sad story that it was an employee mistake who was going to be fired if they rec'd any negative feedback. They then wanted you to either cancel the purchase or "top up" the price, nice way of saying pay more / bait and switch. They were insistent that the buyers cancel the sales. Discovered later on that was because the buyer could not leave negative feedback. I refused, saying they could either deliver the watch or cancel the transaction. This went on several exchanges, each one becoming increasingly shrill until they finally cancelled the sale. I filed a complaint with ebay and left negative feedback. Ebay promised to look into it but THEN...ebay removed the negative feedback at the request of Watcheszon! So, don't think that ebay really polices this sort of thing. About the only way ebay will take action if it means that ebay is going to have to cover fraud.
> 
> Just went searching thru the old posts and here is one:
> 
> ...


I got this from Watcheszon last year. Maika must be the worst employee. She just continually stuffs up. But if I were Maika, I would by a lottery ticket. The numbers don't lie. By sheer coincidence she stuffs up exactly 98 watch posts everytime. And...has to fix up exactly 212 sales everytime. Amazingly the value of $14,000 losses is the same. Oh Maika when will you learn?

"I am sorry about the terrible incident that affected your order.

Oue data-entry colleague , Maika, has emailed you a few days ago about the terrible mistake she made on our cost prices to 98 watches. 
Maika asked if we can cancel the transaction or you can top up the amount so we can ship the watch and we are still waiting for your reply.

You are very important to us, I do not want you to experience any further inconvenience or think that we had cheated your money.

We decide to issue the full refund first.

This should be in your account immediately. If it does not appear, please let us know.

I already feel so sorry for Maika, she just got back from her medical leave and such unfortunate incidences happened. 
98 wrong prices causing 212 sales to be transacted at below cost over the weekend and our boss want her to resolve the US$14,000 losses.
We are genuinely sorry for all the inconveniences caused and hope you will not penalize Maika by giving her a negative feedback as she will have additional penalty for any negative received.

I am desperately reaching out to you for my friend who is in need of your kind heart.

A thousand apologies.

Have a blessed day!

Sincerely yours,
Sharon"


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Bulova Moonwatch in Black at Jomashop for $267.75. May or not be some coupons that could be used to lower the price even further (I haven't checked). This is the lowest price I've seen anywhere for a new one. It says ships in 2-3 weeks, so as long as your willing to wait, I think it's an excellent price.

https://www.jomashop.com/bulova-watch-98a186.html


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

raheelc said:


> Bulova Moonwatch in Black at Jomashop for $267.75. May or not be some coupons that could be used to lower the price even further (I haven't checked). This is the lowest price I've seen anywhere for a new one. It says ships in 2-3 weeks, so as long as your willing to wait, I think it's an excellent price.


Serious question. Is 2-3 shipping legit from Jomashop? Sometimes I see various meanings for shipping times in this thread from grey market sellers.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Techme said:


> Serious question. Is 2-3 shipping legit from Jomashop? Sometimes I see various meanings for shipping times in this thread from grey market sellers.


Honestly, I've ordered from them twice before, and both watches stated they were in stock. For the first order, the watch shipped out next day and I had in had within two business days. The second order, on the other hand, was a debacle. It was for a Maurice Lacroix Pontos S Chronograph, that on their website stated it was in stock. I placed an order mid-week, and a week had gone by and they still hadn't shipped the watch out. Needless to say I cancelled that order for a refund before it shipped out. This may have been a one-off scenario though. Maybe other members can chime in also.

Although, I am tempted by this Bulova. Been looking for an all black watch, and this pair nicely with my Speedy Pro.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

raheelc said:


> Honestly, I've ordered from them twice before, and both watches stated they were in stock. For the first order, the watch shipped out next day and I had in had within two business days. The second order, on the other hand, was a debacle. It was for a Maurice Lacroix Pontos S Chronograph, that on their website stated it was in stock. I placed an order mid-week, and a week had gone by and they still hadn't shipped the watch out. Needless to say I cancelled that order for a refund before it shipped out. This may have been a one-off scenario though. Maybe other members can chime in also.
> 
> Although, I am tempted by this Bulova. Been looking for an all black watch, and this pair nicely with my Speedy Pro.


I'm outside the US and ordered a Glycine so an acquainted of mine could bring it to Europe on Christmas Hollidays and avoid custom taxes. Ordered it way in advance and ended up cancelling it (we're talking almost 4 weeks!!!).


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

raheelc said:


> The second order, on the other hand, was a debacle. It was for a Maurice Lacroix Pontos S Chronograph, that on their website stated it was in stock. I placed an order mid-week, and a week had gone by and they still hadn't shipped the watch out. Needless to say I cancelled that order for a refund before it shipped out. This may have been a one-off scenario though. Maybe other members can chime in also.


To be fair that doesn't sound very much like a debacle.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

eljay said:


> To be fair that doesn't sound very much like a debacle.


Lol agreed, my writing got the better of me 

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Use code AD10 to save $10.



raheelc said:


> Bulova Moonwatch in Black at Jomashop for $267.75. May or not be some coupons that could be used to lower the price even further (I haven't checked). This is the lowest price I've seen anywhere for a new one. It says ships in 2-3 weeks, so as long as your willing to wait, I think it's an excellent price.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/bulova-watch-98a186.html


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

raheelc said:


> Honestly, I've ordered from them twice before, and both watches stated they were in stock. For the first order, the watch shipped out next day and I had in had within two business days. The second order, on the other hand, was a debacle. It was for a Maurice Lacroix Pontos S Chronograph, that on their website stated it was in stock. I placed an order mid-week, and a week had gone by and they still hadn't shipped the watch out. Needless to say I cancelled that order for a refund before it shipped out. This may have been a one-off scenario though. Maybe other members can chime in also.
> 
> Although, I am tempted by this Bulova. Been looking for an all black watch, and this pair nicely with my Speedy Pro.


I haven't pulled the trigger on a lunar pilot yet only because i can not decide between black or stainless. I much prefer the dateless dial and old Bulova script....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

Not a deal.

Hosting a training conference this week. Spoke to one of my invited trainers in the hallway outside for a bit. Gave him the contact information for one of my colleagues. He does that "hold the business card against the wall to write this down" thing and I notice he has this amazing watch on his wrist. I'm brand new to WUS and watch enthusiasm in general, but I was struck by this one and I've seen mention of the brand name since creating my account here last month.

Decided to check this thread for leads on a deal because it looked expensive.

You guys need to up your game - I never did find a deal I could afford on one of these things. (Imagine that!)

Anybody sitting on a 95% off coupon they want to kick down?  Oh my...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Ebay bucks today. Probably targeted as usual.








Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Techme said:


> Serious question. Is 2-3 shipping legit from Jomashop? Sometimes I see various meanings for shipping times in this thread from grey market sellers.


"Is 2-3 shipping legit from Jomashop?" Not for me. I had 3 issues with watches not shipping within 2 to 3 weeks. I now avoid anything they list that states there will be a delay in shipping.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Additions to Massdrop









btw my Samurai order locally here in Singapore ended the same way, marked as shipped, not traceable mail, got suspicious, contacted - no stock, contacted market to get refund - lesson learned : one seller less on the list

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

speedyweasel said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> Hosting a training conference this week. Spoke to one of my invited trainers in the hallway outside for a bit. Gave him the contact information for one of my colleagues. He does that "hold the business card against the wall to write this down" thing and I notice he has this amazing watch on his wrist. I'm brand new to WUS and watch enthusiasm in general, but I was struck by this one and I've seen mention of the brand name since creating my account here last month.
> 
> ...


The grey market and second-hand market for luxury brands like Rolex, Omega, Tudor, and Panerai are pretty stable out there. You can find them in good price in the pre-owned market, but you will never find a new or mint one in the "affordable" (<$1k) price range. Your best chance is to find a homage or start saving for the real one.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Techme said:


> Serious question. Is 2-3 shipping legit from Jomashop? Sometimes I see various meanings for shipping times in this thread from grey market sellers.


Serious answer: NO.


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

Pneuma said:


> The grey market and second-hand market for luxury brands like Rolex, Omega, Tudor, and Panerai are pretty stable out there. You can find them in good price in the pre-owned market, but you will never find a new or mint one in the "affordable" (<$1k) price range. Your best chance is to find a homage or start saving for the real one.


Third time I've seen reference to "grey market." Are you referring to eBay sellers, etc.? Is that a generic term for non-ADs?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

speedyweasel said:


> Third time I've seen reference to "grey market." Are you referring to eBay sellers, etc.? Is that a generic term for non-ADs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grey_market

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

5% cash back on eBay from eBates for watches. I think it ends today.
https://www.ebates.com/ebay


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Does it double stack with ebay bucks promo?


Perdendosi said:


> 5% cash back on eBay from eBates for watches. I think it ends today.
> https://www.ebates.com/ebay


Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

wake said:


> I haven't pulled the trigger on a lunar pilot yet only because i can not decide between black or stainless. I much prefer the dateless dial and old Bulova script....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I prefer the same, plus I think it looks great in black, even though the stainless is more true to the original.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Perdendosi said:


> 5% cash back on eBay from eBates for watches. I think it ends today.
> https://www.ebates.com/ebay


Not in all categories. Watches is not one of them.








Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

justin86 said:


> Hamilton sale at ToM.
> 
> Pan Europ for $524.99.
> $739.99 on Joma.
> ...


Don't forget ebates when going to ToM


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

speedyweasel said:


> Third time I've seen reference to "grey market." Are you referring to eBay sellers, etc.? Is that a generic term for non-ADs?


It is a generic term for non-ADs, but there are a few established grey-market sellers who have pretty good reputation in terms of the authenticity of the watches. Some of them include Jomashop, Ashford, Certified Watch Store. However, most of the grey-market sellers outsource their repair services so the quality of their repair services is very uneven. The general recommendation here is not to use the warranty service provide by the grey-market sellers. If you buy from a grey-market seller and the watch runs into problems, find a reliable watchmaker to repair it for you.


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

For anyone who happens to be in the Twin Cities area, the Ax-man store on University Ave has a huge box of cheap natos for $0.95 each.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

recapt said:


> For anyone who happens to be in the Twin Cities area, the Ax-man store on University Ave has a huge box of cheap natos for $0.95 each.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I work right down University from there. Not really into natos however I may grab a few. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Rocat said:


> It's a nice looking watch ruined by the wrong color hands. Why couldn't they be the same color as the dial? Is that to much to ask?


not terrible in real pictures


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> not terrible in real pictures
> 
> View attachment 13418303


It's good looking, but it's still enough difference in color that I notice the difference.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Rakuten (not global) has 20% in points on every order. Not limited, so spend $10,000, get 2,000 in points.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

No Panerai coupon, but you might like to check out Ashford's collection of JeanRichard watches, of somewhat similar shape, size and masculine style but often discounted:

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/..._sortOption=SO_currentPrice&trackUsrOptn=true



















speedyweasel said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> Hosting a training conference this week. Spoke to one of my invited trainers in the hallway outside for a bit. Gave him the contact information for one of my colleagues. He does that "hold the business card against the wall to write this down" thing and I notice he has this amazing watch on his wrist. I'm brand new to WUS and watch enthusiasm in general, but I was struck by this one and I've seen mention of the brand name since creating my account here last month.
> 
> ...


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

justin86 said:


> Not in all categories. Watches is not one of them.
> View attachment 13417977
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Huh. It is for me (Clothing, Shoes & Accessories, which includes watches). Targeted?


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Perdendosi said:


> Huh. It is for me (Clothing, Shoes & Accessories, which includes watches). Targeted?
> View attachment 13418419


Clothing and accessories is not watches. You need to go to see all.








Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

It looks like Deep Blue is having a sale on quite a few of their watches. Their sale prices are only ok, but if you add the code DEEP at checkout, then the price drops an additional 40%.

Now all they need is to have their Mother of Pearl or Abolone Shell watches come back in stock.

https://www.deepbluewatches.com/watches.html

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

customwise said:


> It looks like Deep Blue is having a sale on quite a few of their watches. Their sale prices are only ok, but if you add the code DEEP at checkout, then the price drops an additional 40%.
> 
> Now all they need is to have their Mother of Pearl or Abolone Shell watches come back in stock.
> 
> ...


Ok gang, no Pokemon memes this time, got it, LULZ?


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

customwise said:


> It looks like Deep Blue is having a sale on quite a few of their watches. Their sale prices are only ok, but if you add the code DEEP at checkout, then the price drops an additional 40%.
> 
> Now all they need is to have their Mother of Pearl or Abolone Shell watches come back in stock.
> 
> ...


If they had the abolone in stock I'd be all over this deal. The other watches just seem kind of boring to me.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Soh1982 said:


> Anyone knows any coupon codes for Borealis website? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They typically don't have coupons unless for a special event or holiday, and they never slack with making sure they expire haha. I follow them on facebook and they haven't posted anything for months at least. The last sale / coupon I know of was from last black friday.

Edit - they DID post a coupon last labor day... so if you can wait another week to buy and see if one pops up it may be worth your while..


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

flypanam said:


> They typically don't have coupons unless for a special event or holiday, and they never slack with making sure they expire haha. I follow them on facebook and they haven't posted anything for months at least. The last sale / coupon I know of was from last black friday.
> 
> Edit - they DID post a coupon last labor day... so if you can wait another week to buy and see if one pops up it may be worth your while..


Thanks for the reply. Yes I might wait till Labor Day. Wasn't thinking about a big purchase. Was just looking to get a couple of their iso style rubber straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Casio Edifice EFV-530D-1AVCF* quartz chronograph - *$55.52* Lowest price since December 22, 2017
47.2mm × 12.3mm (w/crown and pushers) stainless steel case, quartz fly-back chronograph, basket weave dial, 100M WR



*Casio Edifice EFV-530D-7AVCF - $57.41*


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

customwise said:


> It looks like Deep Blue is having a sale on quite a few of their watches. Their sale prices are only ok, but if you add the code DEEP at checkout, then the price drops an additional 40%.
> https://www.deepbluewatches.com/watches.html


Deep Blue always has a 40% sale - Never pay full price for their watches.
...But this is a good reminder and maybe some of the new people aren't aware


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

customwise said:


> It looks like Deep Blue is having a sale on quite a few of their watches. Their sale prices are only ok, but if you add the code DEEP at checkout, then the price drops an additional 40%.
> 
> Now all they need is to have their Mother of Pearl or Abolone Shell watches come back in stock.
> 
> ...


These prices have been up for a couple of months at least. I have been keeping an eye on a few of their watches.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

recapt said:


> For anyone who happens to be in the Twin Cities area, the Ax-man store on University Ave has a huge box of cheap natos for $0.95 each.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love Ax-Man, wish they would sell the iron lung!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Not a deal. eBay has a 10% off code for select sellers, max $50 off orders $25+, but I can't find any deals to post. Seems like the prices have recently jumped on so many eBay watches. code: JUSTSAVE10 should be JUSTWAIT.


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

wake said:


> I haven't pulled the trigger on a lunar pilot yet only because i can not decide between black or stainless. I much prefer the dateless dial and old Bulova script....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Dat stainless tho.. Even scored a better price on bracelet with one of the ebay 20% off jobs too.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

*Alpina Alpiner Automatic $278.32*

Price $349
Coupon code -$34.99 JUSTSAVE10
eBay 10% bucks -$31.40
Befrugal -$4.29
*NET $278.32*

Link - > https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Alpiner-Automatic-White-Dial-Leather-Strap-Mens-Watch-AL525S4E6/163173267157?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

that sold out less than 60 seconds after you posted the deal... jeez. Awesome price for an Alpina auto


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

crysman2000 said:


> that sold out less than 60 seconds after you posted the deal... jeez. Awesome price for an Alpina auto


Damn, you're right.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

crysman2000 said:


> that sold out less than 60 seconds after you posted the deal... jeez. Awesome price for an Alpina auto


Agree. Beats the $299 deal I got on that watch last week. Congrats!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Alpina Startimer QUARTZ--> $167.99

Plus! Make an offer is available.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Sta...619?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10#viTabs_0


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Mondaine Giant Backlight Quartz Watch --> $90



> The Swiss railway clock, an icon of horology, has become one with the Mondaine brand. The Mondaine Giant Backlight-whose name may be slightly misleading given its 42-millimeter case-is a quartz watch with the classic Mondaine aesthetic: That's an easy-to-read dial with large black stick markers and a bright-red seconds hand. At night, this version is even easier to read thanks to the lume applied to the back of the hands. Absent of any complications, the watch is minimal, so it will go with most anything in your wardrobe.
> 
> Specs
> Mondaine
> ...


https://www.massdrop.com/buy/mondaine-giant-backlight-quartz-watch

Looks awesome to me, took a bit for me to say no.


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Alpina Startimer QUARTZ--> $167.99
> 
> Plus! Make an offer is available.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Sta...619?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10#viTabs_0


Standard price on Amazon, plus they have nice-looking ones at the same price without the orange accents.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

speedyweasel said:


> Standard price on Amazon, plus they have nice-looking ones at the same price without the orange accents.
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good call, thanks.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

not a bargain and for most probably also not a deal, read this morning on ablogtowatch about the new pre-owned watch sales via https://www.truefacet.com/watches.html


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *Casio Edifice EFV-530D-1AVCF* quartz chronograph - *$55.52* Lowest price since December 22, 2017
> 47.2mm × 12.3mm (w/crown and pushers) stainless steel case, quartz fly-back chronograph, basket weave dial, 100M WR
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks BC. I am tempted to pick this up for my brother who just told me he was looking for a chronograph to add to his collection. The size and weight are the things holding me back, but a tool chronograph should have some heft to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

speedyweasel said:


> Standard price on Amazon, plus they have nice-looking ones at the same price without the orange accents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certified Watch Store is having a 15 percent off site-wide sale. No code needed.

That puts the quartz Startimer at $132.79. Free shipping. (Look in the cart for the adjusted price)

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ack-textile-strap-men-s-watch-al240bs4s6.html









If that's too much, this Wenger is 24.79.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ial-silicone-strap-men-s-watch-010441117.html


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop adds another Bertucci and a quartz Citizen









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> If they had the abolone in stock I'd be all over this deal. The other watches just seem kind of boring to me.


This may be blasphemous to some, but their Nato Diver is what the SKX line should be.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

MrMajestyk said:


> Massdrop adds another Bertucci and a quartz Citizen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the wolf watch box is a pretty nice pickup if you need/want one. I picked up one for my Father for Christmas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

caktaylor said:


> Certified Watch Store is having a 15 percent off site-wide sale. No code needed.
> 
> That puts the quartz Startimer at $132.79. Free shipping. (Look in the cart for the adjusted price)


Looks like the discount is limited to 50$...I tried it on a 400$ Alpina auto.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Luminox Sentry Quartz Men's Watch - XL.0201.BO, ShopWorn, 100USD, free shipping
https://www.shopworn.com/product/lu...-0201-bo/?mc_cid=7ee825f73e&mc_eid=ddf175d4e9


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

MrMajestyk said:


> Massdrop adds another Bertucci and a quartz Citizen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Assuming that the Bertucci is the tritium version, that's a pretty good deal.



frogles said:


> Luminox Sentry Quartz Men's Watch - XL.0201.BO, ShopWorn, 100USD, free shipping
> https://www.shopworn.com/product/lu...-0201-bo/?mc_cid=7ee825f73e&mc_eid=ddf175d4e9


You don't get a lot of tritium for your money with that model.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

ManOnTime said:


> This may be blasphemous to some, but their Nato Diver is what the SKX line should be.


I don't think it's blasphemous, but I don't necessarily agree 100%, either. The movement is an improvement, the indices look better than a 00x, and the hands aren't quite as ugly, but the size kills it for me.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

tslewisz said:


> I don't think it's blasphemous, but I don't necessarily agree 100%, either. The movement is an improvement, the indices look better than a 00x, and the hands aren't quite as ugly, but the size kills it for me.


I think could live with the negligible (it's a whole 1mm wider and 1mm thicker than an SKX007) size difference to have:


Better movement. (NH36)
Higher water resitance. (300M)
Better crystal. (AR coated sapphire)
Arguably better lume. (Superluminova)
Arguably more attractive markers and hands.
Costs less.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Some of those Alpina prices are insane. Such good deals.


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

Cvp33 said:


> *Alpina Alpiner Automatic $278.32*
> 
> Price $349
> Coupon code -$34.99 JUSTSAVE10
> ...


There is ONE of these available right now. Someone please buy it before I make a bad decision.


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

Hautelook has some swiss made watches on sale. Example this Victorinox Alliance Automatic for $380.
https://www.hautelook.com/events/24...nce-automatic-bracelet-watch-40-mm?color=GRAY


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

Daily deal on Jomashop: Certina DS-2 Chronograph Precidrive, for $340.

https://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c024-447-17-051-33.html


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm not exactly sure why, but at Certified Watch Store, when I put the Alpina Alpiner automatic chronograph, model AL750N4E6B, in my bag and go to check out, it's deducting an additional $50, taking the price to $615.99. RebatesMe has 8% cash back from certified right now, which takes the price to $566.71 -- very, very good for a watch of such quality.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...l-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-al750n4e6b.html


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm not exactly sure why, but at Certified Watch Store, when I put the Alpina Alpiner automatic chronograph, model AL750N4E6B, in my bag and go to check out, it's deducting an additional $50, taking the price to $615.99. RebatesMe has 8% cash back from certified right now, which takes the price to $566.71 -- very, very good for a watch of such quality.
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...l-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-al750n4e6b.html
> 
> View attachment 13421183


CWS is having a 15% off sale, max. of $50, for 72hours, until Sunday night. 
And eBates should give 2% cash back as well.
And BeFrugal should give 3% cash back.
And, as noted, Rebatesme should give 8% cash back.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> Arguably better lume. (Superluminova)


Deep Blue's lume has a reputation for being pretty average


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

eljay said:


> Deep Blue's lume has a reputation for being pretty average


Having previously owned 5 different models, I can confirm that "pretty average" is pretty much spot on. Lume shots on their website are NOT a true representation for how they really appear in the wild.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Novi said:


> Daily deal on Jomashop: Certina DS-2 Chronograph Precidrive, for $340.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c024-447-17-051-33.html


This was $286 recently at Ashford.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

eljay said:


> Deep Blue's lume has a reputation for being pretty average


I had Deep Blue's Air Blue Blue Angels, the lume was about as good as some SKXs I've handled, so that one would be a wash for me.


----------



## maxfreakout (May 11, 2018)

Can Confirm - Deep Blue Lume is less than stellar, at best it is blurry dim confusion. Although I love the movement - crazy long power reserve, so for $150 I'm not griping too much!



dumberdrummer said:


> Having previously owned 5 different models, I can confirm that "pretty average" is pretty much spot on. Lume shots on their website are NOT a true representation for how they really appear in the wild.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

ManOnTime said:


> I had Deep Blue's Air Blue Blue Angels, the lume was about as good as some SKXs I've handled, so that one would be a wash for me.


That's a whole lotta BLUE!!!! Was the lume blue, too, lol????


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Another one just became available.



Cvp33 said:


> *Alpina Alpiner Automatic $278.32*
> 
> Price $349
> Coupon code -$34.99 JUSTSAVE10
> ...


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Great price for the atomic solar 5610 on Amazon $95/£80

US: Casio Men's G-Shock GWM5610-1 Tough Solar Black Resin Sport Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007RWZHXO/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_GdjGBbK64S1RJ










UK: Casio G-Shock Men's Watch GW-M5610-1ER https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001414NT8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_whjGBbQPQ2C5C


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Amex credit with ToM purchase when you sign up for the offer:

Get a one-time $25 statement credit by using your enrolled Amex Card to spend a minimum of $125+ in one or more transactions online at touchofmodern.com by 9/30/2018.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Having previously owned 5 different models, I can confirm that "pretty average" is pretty much spot on. Lume shots on their website are NOT a true representation for how they really appear in the wild.


Maybe i don't read enough posts about deep blue, but i was under the impression their lume was stellar. Good to know...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Victorinox 241526 Grey Dial Swiss Automatic Chronometer, 44mm, 100m WR, ETA Valjoux 7750 movement (per seller and gemnation), sapphire crystal, *$416* by mygiftshop on eBay. Amazon: $592 (seller is MyGiftShop). MyGiftShop site: $592. Next eBay brand new price: $960. List: $1,995.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Swiss-Army-241526-Gents-Chrono-Grey-Dial-Swiss-Automatic-Watch/332565555600


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

15% cash back from Ebates for Rakuten Global


----------



## fcb358 (Mar 14, 2017)

wake said:


> Maybe i don't read enough posts about deep blue, but i was under the impression their lume was stellar. Good to know...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have a Pro-Aqua 1500 with awesome lume (as good as my Seikos), a couple of Air Blue Thunderbirds (like the Blue Angels) with mediocre lume (better on the indices that the hands which is opposite of what I'd desire) and a Papa Praesto that is a little better that the Air Blues.


----------



## fcb358 (Mar 14, 2017)

Forgot about my Military model- average lume a bit better that the Praesto.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

Davidka said:


> Great price for the atomic solar 5610 on Amazon $95/£80
> 
> US: Casio Men's G-Shock GWM5610-1 Tough Solar Black Resin Sport Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007RWZHXO/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_GdjGBbK64S1RJ
> 
> ...


Not a deal (in the US)?

camelcamelcamel shows the price just a couple days ago at roughly $88? Am I missing something or is the camel wrong?


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

Double post.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Macy's AD limited edition G-Shock deal: 35th anniversary origin gold Frogman, $500 - 15% *PREVIEW* discount = *$425*. (*3% cash back* from Ebates, too.) Easy returns but sales tax.

UPDATE: tictacarea has it for $401 here, shipping worldwide from Spain.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...ition-black-resin-strap-watch-50mm?ID=5898489


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Citizen atomic three-hander on bespoke leather strap, CB0160-00E, 42mm x 10mm, 100m WR, solar, sapphire crystal, *$214* at Jomashop after 20%-off-citizens *CTZ20* code (tested). eBay: $285. Amazon: $285.

https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-cb0160-00e.html


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> More of a bargain than a deal. Citizen Promaster Diver Black Dial Quartz. Eco-Drive solar, 45mm x 12mm, 200m WR, mineral crystal, screw-down crown, Item BN0190-07E, *$175* from Jomashop. eBay: $197. List: $350. Spotted on bracelet from DutyFreeIsland for $180 in March (now OOS).
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-bn0190-07e.html


Citizen Promaster diver now *$158* after *CTZ20* code at Jomashop. eBay: $187. Still OOS at DutyFreeIsland.

https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-bn0190-07e.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

TheJohnP said:


> Amex credit with ToM purchase when you sign up for the offer:
> 
> Get a one-time $25 statement credit by using your enrolled Amex Card to spend a minimum of $125+ in one or more transactions online at touchofmodern.com by 9/30/2018.


Thanks for the reminder. Just rolled some more credits. Those Bombergs are hot!

My Dior Zenith finally shipped. Looking forward to checking that one out.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

RyanD said:


> Thanks for the reminder. Just rolled some more credits. Those Bombergs are hot!
> 
> My Dior Zenith finally shipped. Looking forward to checking that one out.


Did you get this one?









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

wake said:


> Not a deal (in the US)?
> 
> camelcamelcamel shows the price just a couple days ago at roughly $88? Am I missing something or is the camel wrong?


I got a new one from Amazon on June 28th for $88.

Got a used one in new condition from eBay for $65soon after.

Been swapping out the bezels and straps of different colors....white, yellow, turquoise, orange.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

BostonCharlie said:


> 15% cash back from Ebates for Rakuten Global
> 
> View attachment 13421743


Sweet. So they should bump it up to 20% in the next day or two like they do every time.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

Glycine Airman automatic (many models to choose from) at Massdrop.









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

batmansk6 said:


> Did you get this one?


Nope, almost got the samurai though. Check this out:


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

I am on the hunt for some new rubber straps today. If anyone has received an email that hasn't been posted, please share.
Fossil has a sale (I think its a permanent sale) on straps. Silicone, leather, natos, and nylon for $8
https://www.fossil.com/us/en/men/sale/watches.html?filter=price_USD:([*%2024.99])


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Macy's having a 20% off sale with extra 15% with code PREVIEW.
Was just in store trying on a few Turtles


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Just ordered some more straps from CheapestNatoStraps. This is my 3rd order from them. I might have a problem......lol

In addition to the 20% discount you get by ordering 5+, you can use either of these codes at checkout.

Discount Code 'watchuseek' = 15%

Discount Code 'welcomeback' = 15%

Confirmed that they both work, just not together.

Shipping w/ Tracking # is an extra 3.95 :: Took about 2 weeks to arrive on my first order

DHL Expedited is now only $9.95, down from $12.95 on the last order :: Took about 3 days on my second order


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

If you want to own just one watch, this could be a candidate. I've got one incoming, wil let y'all know if my collection is up for sale 



Cvp33 said:


> *Alpina Alpiner Automatic $278.32*
> 
> Price $349
> Coupon code -$34.99 JUSTSAVE10
> ...


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Rainshadow said:


> If you want to own just one watch, this could be a candidate. I've got one incoming, wil let y'all know if my collection is up for sale


I'm rather jealous of that. Looking forward to real world pics

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Rainshadow said:


> If you want to own just one watch, this could be a candidate. I've got one incoming, wil let y'all know if my collection is up for sale


If you can't love that Alpina at that price, a screw is loose. Wait till you see the quality of the dial and the crystal. They're at a way, way higher price point than $300. They put some serious Swiss watches at $3000+ to shame.

The case is at about the level they're asking MSRP in my opinion. Not fancy, but done well.

I don't know how they do it, but the crystal and AR is at a level I have seen on $10K+ watches. Extremely well executed.

You have to really know watches in my opinion to see how extremely good these prices are. If you just look at the watch like you're seeing a CAD rendering of it and deciding if you like it, you won't get it. Maybe you will. Probably not.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Sometime back I owned the blue version of that Alpina on bracelet. Looks and quality where definitely there however it didn't wear well on me as the proportions just didn't work out for me.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

nyamoci said:


> I'm rather jealous of that. Looking forward to real world pics
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Anyone who wants to see real world pics can do a model # google search and look under images, usually quite a few there. The stock images posted here and on vendor's sites just don't represent the watch well at all. Buyer beware, you are likely to want it even more.


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

I stand corrected. It looks like it is indeed silver.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

I have owned both the Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT silver dial and the Alpina Alpiner blue sunray dial. Both were nice, the Alpiner GMT seemed to have a very similar case design to an omega with a very different dial and bezel style. It was a heavy watch and big at 44mm but very good quality. I let them both go when I got my aquaracer.

Here are some more Alpina deals that are standing out to me

Newer model Alpiner 4 GMT 
https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Alpin...&qid=1535224802&sr=8-35&keywords=alpina+watch








Alpiner 4 Chronograph, $734.99 in cart after $50 automatic discount, $676.20 after rebatesme 8% rebate. If the rebate works that is a lot of watch for the money. The Alpina website says it's an alligator strap not leather but certified says leather. I'm tempted by this but the compass bezel wasnt for me with the GMT I had.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

nyamoci said:


> I'm rather jealous of that. Looking forward to real world pics


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

$458 from Amazon on 2 different occasions this month


----------



## WhiteSand (Feb 11, 2010)

Somebody please let me know when they see a grey Startimer on bracelet at a good price. Tried this one on at an AD and was surprised how much I liked it. I think they were selling at 20% off the $1400 MSRP but I know this thread can do much better.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

All 3 Alpina GMT 4 for under $1600 total. Thank you Amazon and Certified Watch Store.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> All 3 Alpina GMT 4 for under $1600 total. Thank you Amazon and Certified Watch Store.


Here is how to work the 360 degree compass bezel to my understanding for anyone that recently bought or has one.

for whatever hour of the day it is, turn the 36 to that hour on the inner 24 hour ring. Next point the hour hand to the direction of the sun. Wherever the 36 is pointing is north.

This is why the Alpiner 4 chrono has a 24 hour inner ring even though it isn't a GMT model. You need it find north.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> All 3 Alpina GMT 4 for under $1600 total. Thank you Amazon and Certified Watch Store.


Here is how to work the 360 degree compass bezel to my understanding for anyone that recently bought or has one.

for whatever hour of the day it is, turn the 36 to that hour on the inner 24 hour ring. Next point the hour hand to the direction of the sun. Wherever the 36 is pointing is north.

This is why the Alpiner 4 chrono has a 24 hour inner ring even though it isn't a GMT model. You need it find north.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

$503 on Amazon.

Link - > https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Genev...535228085&sr=8-91&keywords=Alpina+men's+watch



WhiteSand said:


> View attachment 13424049
> Somebody please let me know when they see a grey Startimer on bracelet at a good price. Tried this one on at an AD and was surprised how much I liked it. I think they were selling at 20% off the $1400 MSRP but I know this thread can do much better.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

This one caught my eye for $423.

















Link - > https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Geneve-Diver-AL-372LBG4V6-Chronograph/dp/B01L8UL8RY/ref=redir_mobile_desktop?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&ref_=ox_sc_act_image_1_1_1&smid=AAISS63WDX6CZ


----------



## Landed_Alien (Sep 20, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> All 3 Alpina GMT 4 for under $1600 total. Thank you Amazon and Certified Watch Store.


Which is your favourite? Are the cases different, do you feel they all wear the same?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

forbesguthrie said:


> Which is your favourite? Are the cases different, do you feel they all wear the same?


Cases are the same, only the dials and inner bezel/chapter ring are different. They all feel the same on the wrist, but Each looks a different size due to the darker colors looking smaller. At the moment this one is favorite, as it just arrived Thursday, 2 days ago:







The silver Ice Legacy looks smaller than the all silver due to the colored chapter ring. The all silver dial & chapter ring looks huge. It was also the the least expensive. Absolutely incredible watch for $458. Don't forget, these are all true GMT with quickset hour hands, fantastic travelers watch for changing local timezone without stopping the movement, not all that common in automatics. Rolex GMT come to mind.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

forbesguthrie said:


> Which is your favourite? Are the cases different, do you feel they all wear the same?


I know you are asking yankee, but the cases and bracelet are all the same. All wear the same, I had the original silver dial on bracelet. It was hard to tell time in sunlight and at certain angles, and the dial blended a bit too much with the case when on bracelet. Really nice dial though. If I had gotten the black dial I think I would have liked it a bit more than the silver.


----------



## WhiteSand (Feb 11, 2010)

Cvp33 said:


> $503 on Amazon.
> 
> Link - > https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Genev...535228085&sr=8-91&keywords=Alpina+men's+watch
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I did try on the 44mm as well and thought it was a little large on me. The sales person was trying to tell me that the 40mm was 'ladies sized' though.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Cvp33 said:


> $503 on Amazon.
> 
> Link - > https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Genev...535228085&sr=8-91&keywords=Alpina+men's+watch


Got excited for a second hoping that might be the 40mm version.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

WhiteSand said:


> Thanks for the link. I did try on the 44mm as well and thought it was a little large on me. The sales person was trying to tell me that the 40mm was 'ladies sized' though.
> View attachment 13424171


The sales person is nuts


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

WhiteSand said:


> Thanks for the link. I did try on the 44mm as well and thought it was a little large on me. The sales person was trying to tell me that the 40mm was 'ladies sized' though.
> View attachment 13424171


LMAO! That's too funny

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> The sales person is nuts


I now, right? 40mm is clearly the little girls model.

;-)


----------



## WhiteSand (Feb 11, 2010)

mplsabdullah said:


> WhiteSand said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the link. I did try on the 44mm as well and thought it was a little large on me. The sales person was trying to tell me that the 40mm was 'ladies sized' though.
> ...


He said the same thing about the 41mm Oris ProPilot date. Granted, he was rocking a 45mm on 6 inch wrists so to each their own.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> 15% cash back from Ebates for Rakuten Global
> 
> View attachment 13421743


There are several Seiko automatic chronographs for under $1000 net. I've tried a few times to get one without success, but I might as well try again...

Also some good deals on new Grand Seiko Spring Drives. Haven't been able to decide on one though. Checked out some at a dealer today. They all look fantastic in person.


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

RyanD said:


> There are several Seiko automatic chronographs for under $1000 net. I've tried a few times to get one without success, but I might as well try again...
> 
> Also some good deals on new Grand Seiko Spring Drives. Haven't been able to decide on one though. Checked out some at a dealer today. They all look fantastic in person.


When I checked EBATES, it was only certain Global Rakuten stores that had the 15% coupon, not the entire site.....am I missing something??


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

sobwanhoser said:


> When I checked EBATES, it was only certain Global Rakuten stores that had the 15% coupon, not the entire site.....am I missing something??


Yes, you are. There is no coupon. 15% cash back. Plus some sellers have Rakuten Points promos.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

RyanD said:


> There are several Seiko automatic chronographs for under $1000 net. I've tried a few times to get one without success, but I might as well try again...
> 
> Also some good deals on new Grand Seiko Spring Drives. Haven't been able to decide on one though. Checked out some at a dealer today. They all look fantastic in person.


I think I'm pulling the trigger on a Nomos Orion 35mm for about $1,450 after cashback. Seems like a good deal.

It's crazy...a month ago I wouldn't have even thought about pulling the trigger. Then I got my speedmaster....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I think I'm pulling the trigger on a Nomos Orion 35mm for about $1,450 after cashback. Seems like a good deal.
> 
> It's crazy...a month ago I wouldn't have even thought about pulling the trigger. Then I got my speedmaster....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would love to have a Nomos..... love the design. They are just so small.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

wake said:


> I would love to have a Nomos..... love the design. They are just so small.


35mm seems tiny but it wears like a 38-40 since it's all dial and has long lugs. They also make 38mm, 39mm and 40mm watches that wear more like 42ish (from what I've heard).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nessism (Dec 3, 2009)

WhiteSand said:


> Thanks for the link. I did try on the 44mm as well and thought it was a little large on me. The sales person was trying to tell me that the 40mm was 'ladies sized' though.
> View attachment 13424171


I've got this same watch and love it, including the size on my 7.5" wrist. It's the LTD model with the clear caseback.

You guys are priming me to for one of those GMT jobbies next. I was a little put off by the 36 dial but after the explanation of how it's used to find North, I like it.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

via DealNews: Edox Les Vauberts Day Date Swiss Automatic, model 83007-3-AIN, 40mm x 10mm, SW240-1 movement, sapphire crystal front and back, *$279* after code *AFFLESVAUB279*. eBay: $469. Amazon: $499.

https://www.ashford.com/us/83007-3-AIN.pid


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

Richard LeGrand Blue ODYSSEA MARK II
STAINLESS STEEL/41MM
SUNBURST CERAMIC DIAL
PRE-ORDER $239.00 before September

https://www.richardlegrand.com/


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

double post


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Sayan said:


> Richard LeGrand Blue ODYSSEA MARK II
> STAINLESS STEEL/41MM
> SUNBURST CERAMIC DIAL
> PRE-ORDER $239.00 before September
> ...


Nice and clean design. Terrible name.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

N8G said:


> Nice and clean design. Terrible name.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The odyssea part or the Richard legrand part?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

batmansk6 said:


> The odyssea part or the Richard legrand part?


Both.

Also, I don't think I could purchase a watch with a phantom date wheel.


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

Need some help on this... drooling on my phone over the Hamilton Khaki Aviation X-Wind Chrono but Joma has only a $20 off code available. Checked my emails. Is there a better deal out there or a better code at Joma?

https://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-watch-h77912135.html

$649 at Jomashop

$1,042 on Amazon

$1,085 on eBay

Have a chance to own this on Friday but don't want to miss a better deal.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

speedyweasel said:


> Need some help on this... drooling on my phone over the Hamilton Khaki Aviation X-Wind Chrono but Joma has only a $20 off code available. Checked my emails. Is there a better deal out there or a better code at Joma?
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-watch-h77912135.html
> 
> ...


Think the $20 off is the best available for jomashop right now. They usually have a $50 off code, but that's only for watches above $1000. Also, just FYI, it says the watch ships in 3-5 weeks. In reality, could be longer than that.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

batmansk6 said:


> The odyssea part or the Richard legrand part?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


The Oddysea part. Not to fond of the Dick Big part either now that you mention it. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

speedyweasel said:


> Need some help on this... drooling on my phone over the Hamilton Khaki Aviation X-Wind Chrono but Joma has only a $20 off code available. Checked my emails. Is there a better deal out there or a better code at Joma?
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-watch-h77912135.html


Looks nice, but seems high for a quartz model. You can often find automatic X-Wind models around $700.


----------



## jrsalmon (Mar 29, 2018)

Novi said:


> Hautelook has some swiss made watches on sale. Example this Victorinox Alliance Automatic for $380.
> https://www.hautelook.com/events/24...nce-automatic-bracelet-watch-40-mm?color=GRAY
> 
> View attachment 13420639


Macy's has the blue dial version for $357 with code PREVIEW. Then another 3% cash back with Ebates.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...s-steel-bracelet-watch-40mm-241711?ID=2219731

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop update









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

kostasd said:


> Just received my Invicta orange bronze diver from Invicta Stores. Have to say, was very impressed with their service - they shipped out right away and was well packed. Watch is gorgeous in person - the dial has an orange peel texture and a lot of dimension to it. HIGHLY recommend getting one of these - for the money you can't beat it, and it looks great on a black strap (doesn't look as bad as I thought on the orange strap either!). Didn't think I would like the orange dial this much, but it is beautiful in person.
> 
> Can't wait to check out the blue and black dialed ones from Discount Watch Store, but a bit concerned that 2 days have gone and have not received any confirmation from them for either order. Judging by how the blue dialed was in stock and then out of stock several times within hours, I have a feeling they purchase them 3rd party. Their online reviews are pretty bad as well. Should have gone the Jomashop route on those, for the deals weren't as great as on this orange one. Orange price went back up to $226.17, but they have a 45% off using code WKND45 at this link which will bring it down to $124.39 - still a great price for this watch, IMO:
> 
> ...


Hate to bring this post up again, but I really think these Invicta bronze divers are a bargain for anyone wanting to try out a bronze watch. These take a 22 mm strap (not 24 mm as posted on most sites), so they are very versatile. Watchgooroo on eBay has 3 different ones for $110, which is pretty close to the lowest price these have been. Think they may have done a bulk purchase on the colors that weren't selling well (burgundy red, orange, and green):

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_ss...d=m570.l1313&_nkw=invicta+bronze+tin&_sacat=0

I grabbed a green one, which I've seen in person at InvictaStore - it is stunning. The burgundy red is ok - will grab one if eBay comes out with another 15% or 20% coupon in the future. Orange looks GREAT in person - I wear mine daily now as a beater and just love it - just get rid of that yucky orange strap. It's formed a great patina:






















The original buckle has real sharp straight cut edges that will cut into your wrists where it attaches to the strap, so I rounded them down with my Dremel. Highly recommend doing that - that's the only issue I could find with this watch:







Case has darkened nicely - for $110, these are a bargain!


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

jrsalmon said:


> Macy's has the blue dial version for $357 with code PREVIEW. Then another 3% cash back with Ebates.


Luxchoice.com has the blue dial for $258, before 6% cashback from Topcashback or BeFrugal.

Victorinox Alliance Blue Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch 241711-1

Link: 
https://www.luxchoice.com/victorinox-alliance-blue-dial-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-241711-1.html#

SUMMER SALE:$257.95
OUR PRICE:$400.00
RETAIL PRICE :.$575.00

Edit: 
as low as $220 before Best Offer on eBay.







Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Finally got around to sizing my $16.99 Starking. Here's the truth on my specific edition:

1) *Bracelet* Sizing the bracelet is NOT a tool-bending pain in the @$$. You simply use a sturdy tool or small screw driver to push the "L-shaped" pins out. No drama, man-up cupcake. The bracelet is cheap and light, but on your wrist no one will ever know. It fits the character of the watch as it's both polished and brushed. There is no suede band included as was listed on Amazon, but no biggie. Some will complain about no micro-adjustments on the bracelets but luckily mine fits perfect so it was a non-issue. Again, cowboy-up Sally.

2) *Weight* - It's a light watch, mostly due to the folded links in the bracelet. The head unit is actually on par with my seikos in this size range.

3) *Case/Dial* - Pretty incredible for up to $200 watch class. The mix of brushed and polished really adds presence and interest as does the odd shape. The tuxedo-striped main dial with the zen-garden, swirled sub-dials is really pleasant to the eye. Other "cheap" watchmakers should pay attention here. Date wheel nicely centered. Pushers have a nice detail to them as does the logo'd crown. Lume is there (I think), but super light. Hour and minute hands as well as the 5 min' pips at all but 3,6,9 are lumed a not-unpleasant light green.

4) *Function *- The claims that the watch is hard to set are a little overdone. You do need to hold the watch and crown steady when pushing in for the time set. Do it casually and it will move 1 minute. Hold both firmly and no jump. So again - grow some man-marbles here and quit whining. The chrono buttons are surprisingly the biggest let down for me. They do not "click" with the positive feel of every Quartz movement watch I've ever owned. You push them in and think for a micro-second....did it take, is something wrong and then the second hand moves. Never had a Quartz do this...that part is just stupid...not even sure how they did that.

Overall it's worth $16.99 and a few paragraphs........and maybe a few bucks more, but not much. LOL







































Cvp33 said:


> *STARKING* Quartz Chronograph Men's Dresswatch #BM0990SS12 - *$16.99* _after coupon_
> 
> *Movement*: Japanese Quartz
> *Case*: Fully polished 316L stainless steel
> ...


----------



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

Cvp33 said:


> Finally got around to sizing my $16.99 Starking. Here's the truth on my specific edition:
> 
> ...
> 
> Overall it's worth $16.99 and a few paragraphs........and maybe a few bucks more, but not much.


Thanks for the write up, nice review!


----------



## claus1100xx (Jan 13, 2017)

kostasd said:


> Hate to bring this post up again, but I really think these Invicta bronze divers are a bargain for anyone wanting to try out a bronze watch. These take a 22 mm strap (not 24 mm as posted on most sites), so they are very versatile. Watchgooroo on eBay has 3 different ones for $110, which is pretty close to the lowest price these have been. Think they may have done a bulk purchase on the colors that weren't selling well (burgundy red, orange, and green):
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_ss...d=m570.l1313&_nkw=invicta+bronze+tin&_sacat=0
> 
> ...


How is the lume on these? It looks like it is liberally applied but would like your thoughts on it.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Seiko snkk27 









~$80 all variants on Massdrop

~$72 w/ Amazon coupon (10%) when bought from seller watch nation.

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNKK27-Stainless-Steel-Automatic/dp/B004MAZN3I

~$67 At Timepiece
https://www.timepiece.com/seiko-wat...source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=(ROI) Shopping - Watches (Cheaper Than Joma)&utm_term=4579465931010994&utm_content=Shopping - Watches


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

claus1100xx said:


> How is the lume on these? It looks like it is liberally applied but would like your thoughts on it.


Average... Few minutes.

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Seiko snkk27
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a heck of a deal - wish it wouldn't look like a speck on my wrist. I like to stay above 42mm.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

Typical Invicta lume - bright on initial charge, but will quickly fade.


claus1100xx said:


> How is the lume on these? It looks like it is liberally applied but would like your thoughts on it.


Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

yankeexpress said:


>


How is the lume on this? How long does it last?


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Lume is very bad on all Alpinas I can not understand why.


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Is the diameter 45mm with crown (big) or without (humongous)?



kostasd said:


> Hate to bring this post up again, but I really think these Invicta bronze divers are a bargain for anyone wanting to try out a bronze watch. These take a 22 mm strap (not 24 mm as posted on most sites), so they are very versatile. Watchgooroo on eBay has 3 different ones for $110, which is pretty close to the lowest price these have been. Think they may have done a bulk purchase on the colors that weren't selling well (burgundy red, orange, and green):
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_ss...d=m570.l1313&_nkw=invicta+bronze+tin&_sacat=0
> 
> ...


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Alpina Alpiner Automatic just arrived (yes on a Sunday). Absolutely stunning watch! Showing my 42mm Certina DS sport Chronograph for size. The Alpina actually looks bigger at 41.5mm due to the simplicity of the dial face. Love them both.

P.S. YankeeExpress and my wrist shots look eerily similar....we are NOT the same person.

P.P.S. Both watches sourced using WUS posted deals for $258 Certina and $278 Alpina.

P.P.P.S. The comment that the lume is ****e, is NOT accurate. The indices are so thin that there's not a lot of room for lume material. I gave the lume a cell phone light hit for 30 seconds and the lume is SUPER bright. 30 minutes later the lume is still going strong, not as bright of course, but still there. Again, if the pips were larger or the hands the lume would be very good.


----------



## 1senki (Jan 25, 2018)

Isn't the massdrop one is the Japan assembled, that's why it's pricier?



Spirit of the Watch said:


> Seiko snkk27
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

1senki said:


> Isn't the massdrop one is the Japan assembled, that's why it's pricier?


No it's meant for the middle east (further evident by the day/date wheel being in Arabic.)

Otherwise, it's made in the same factory (probably Malaysia) as the other variants.


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

Rainshadow said:


> Is the diameter 45mm with crown (big) or without (humongous)?


The case is actually 43 mm, but the bezel sticks out by 1 mm on each side, so it's 45 mm from bezel edge to edge (48 mm including the crown). It's 52 mm lug to lug, and the lugs have a nice curvature so they hug your wrist well. 22 mm between lugs, and 16 mm in thickness. Most bronze watches are on the larger size, but I don't feel this is an oversized Invicta - it doesn't even look "big", but rather perfectly proportioned. My ideal watch size is 40 mm, but this watch feels right at home on my wrist.

I have 3 of them - in blue, black and the orange, and can't wait to get the green one that I just purchased from Watchgooroo. Even though I'll probably never wear the burgundy red one, I'll probably grab it just for the heck of it when eBay has a 15-20% coupon - I think they are bargains at this price (and I had to pay sales tax on top of the $110 price). Can't imagine you'll find another bronze diver at this price point, and quite honestly, the Invicta quality on this piece is very high - it's just a matter of whether you like bronze or not. Great way to find out.


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

Cvp33 said:


> Alpina Alpiner Automatic just arrived (yes on a Sunday). Absolutely stunning watch! Showing my 42mm Certina DS sport Chronograph for size. The Alpina actually looks bigger at 41.5mm due to the simplicity of the dial face. Love them both.


That Alpina really looks great. Do you happen to have the lug-to-lug measurement?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

PeekPoke said:


> Luxchoice.com has the blue dial for $258, before 6% cashback from Topcashback or BeFrugal.
> 
> Victorinox Alliance Blue Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch 241711-1
> 
> ...


Blue dial is quartz, black is auto


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This Q&Q (Citizen) solar diver (100m) is under $20 with the Ebates rebate, not factoring in shipping. Looks like that's less than half of what it sells for on Amazon or eBay.

I think I'm going to pick one up.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/onemore/item/h950j002/


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

recapt said:


> That Alpina really looks great. Do you happen to have the lug-to-lug measurement?


50mm L2L. Here's 2 pix stolen from member Hiro1963 that better show the quality of this watch and it's lume. Here's his thoughtful review:

Link - > https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/alpina-alpiner-brief-review-3992010.html


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

kostasd said:


> View attachment 13425469
> 
> View attachment 13425477
> 
> View attachment 13425471


I am now forever cured from wanting a bronze watch. Glad you like it but it's not for me. All that corrosion/oxidation/whatever would drive me insane.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Rocat said:


> I am now forever cured from wanting a bronze watch. Glad you like it but it's not for me. All that corrosion/oxidation/whatever would drive me insane.


If you really want to be fully cured, Timeless Luxury Watches posted a Black Bay Bronze picture today. The watch looks destroyed. Covered in green. Hideous.

From their FB page:


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> No it's meant for the middle east (further evident by the day/date wheel being in Arabic.)
> 
> Otherwise, it's made in the same factory (probably Malaysia) as the other variants.


The Massdrop are japanese made ie the price is higher.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> No it's meant for the middle east (further evident by the day/date wheel being in Arabic.)
> 
> Otherwise, it's made in the same factory (probably Malaysia) as the other variants.


The Massdrop are japanese made ie the price is higher.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Tjcdas said:


> The Massdrop are japanese made ie the price is higher.


Nope, made in the same factory as the K versions. It just meets the letter of the law to be labeled Made In Japan, which only entails being inspected by a Japanese citizen at any factory, whether on Japanese soil or not, including Malaysian or Thai or Chinese or whatever factory.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Looks like Rakuten Global has a 1,500 JPY off a 15,000 JPY purchase. That's about $13.50 off of a $135 purchase, FYI.

You need to log into Rakuten Global and then activate it from a banner on the main landing page.

Looks like it's applicable at most stores and stacks with the 15% cashback.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jkpa said:


> If you really want to be fully cured, Timeless Luxury Watches posted a Black Bay Bronze picture today. The watch looks destroyed. Covered in green. Hideous.
> 
> From their FB page:


That's just brazen idiocy. Horrific and ruined.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

The watch above looks like about the same color as the STATUE OF LIBERTY. Sure makes the watch more desirable to me. b-)


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> That's just brazen idiocy. Horrific and ruined.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

jkpa said:


> If you really want to be fully cured, Timeless Luxury Watches posted a Black Bay Bronze picture today. The watch looks destroyed. Covered in green. Hideous.
> 
> From their FB page:


Sorry for being off topic. I was fancied with Borealis Oceanaut for quite awhile, but when I was ready to buy it was already out of stock. I have since seen many pictures of bronze watches that made me glad I didn't buy it.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Pneuma said:


> Sorry for being off topic. I was fancied with Borealis Oceanaut for quite awhile, but when I was ready to buy it was already out of stock. I have since seen many pictures of bronze watches that made me glad I didn't buy it.


Maybe some other members with more experience can chime in here, but having owned the Borealis Oceanaut, along with a few other bronze and Brass watches, I've never experienced anything that looks anywhere near this Tudor. I live in a place that's pretty humid, not tropical but in the summer it gets nice and sticky, I've worn my brass and bronze watches in the summer humidity many times.... My point is, just because you see an extreme case doesn't mean that any watch bronze brass or anything will ever get to that point unless in extreme circumstances..... just what I found for my limited experience, anybody who has more experience or would love to point out why I'm wrong, I'd love to hear more!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Pneuma said:


> Sorry for being off topic. I was fancied with Borealis Oceanaut for quite awhile, but when I was ready to buy it was already out of stock. I have since seen many pictures of bronze watches that made me glad I didn't buy it.


I own the Oceanaut, even a week swimming in the sea with it did not did anything close to what the picture showed.

That was done very deliberately, likely using vinegar vapour or something. If you just use it as a daily beater, it'll probably never look anything like this.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nolanm (Jun 14, 2018)

This seems like an awful lot of patina pretty fast, can other owners confirm this level of development of patina? I'd personally prefer it not to go all statue of liberty or flinders st station style.

Edit: sorry this was in response to the Invicta, not the ridiculous Tudor which I agree has to have been done deliberately somehow.


----------



## networkned (May 15, 2018)

Pneuma said:


> Sorry for being off topic. I was fancied with Borealis Oceanaut for quite awhile, but when I was ready to buy it was already out of stock. I have since seen many pictures of bronze watches that made me glad I didn't buy it.


I have an Oceanaut and it won't get that green no matter what I do. It turns a very dark brown.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Pretty sure that blue oxidation is just that - nothing permanent, probably forced, and likely just dust you can rub off with your finger. I've been following WatchExposure on IG and their recent stories have demonstrated this. Highly suggest looking through them.









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> That's just brazen idiocy. Horrific and ruined.


Far from ruined, the watch is fine and the patina can be removed.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Chirv said:


> Pretty sure that blue oxidation is just that - nothing permanent, probably forced, and likely just dust you can rub off with your finger. I've been following WatchExposure on IG and their recent stories have demonstrated this. Highly suggest looking through them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost just looks like they rubbed blue chalk dust on it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

It's just part of the forced patina process... Although it definitely does look like that. Personally like the look of uneven patina, although I definitely wouldn't want blue dust oxide on my wrist all the time.


AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Almost just looks like they rubbed blue chalk dust on it.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

This conversation really should be in the bronze thread, but with apologies for continuing it here...

Pretty much every statue you see in every US city is made of bronze. The green patina of the Statue of Liberty is an exception, possibly because of its location on the water. Most bronze statues turn a dark brown, like Testudo on the UMD campus. Yes, there appears to be some green in nooks and crannies, but it's generally the dark brown that bronze will develop. The nose is shiny because students rub it for good luck, so the patina never stays there, and the rest of the statue can always be polished back to that state.

Something that sits on your wrist, unless the patina is forced, will likely turn dark brown over time and some parts, such as around the crown, may resist the patina if you wind the crown. My Evant Bronze diver is developing a natural patina, but in bright sunshine the lighter bronze still shows through even after 6 months.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Cvp33 said:


> 4) *Function *- The claims that the watch is hard to set are a little overdone. You do need to hold the watch and crown steady when pushing in for the time set. Do it casually and it will move 1 minute. Hold both firmly and no jump. So again - grow some man-marbles here and quit whining.


The example I purchased would jump at least *five minutes* no matter how well I girded my loins roll when pushing the crown back in. It was crap, plain and simple. Does that mean they are all like that? Of course not, but *for me* it was enough to box it up and send it back.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

“Trident15” takes 15% off all C. Ward Trident watches. Looks like it ends Monday night.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

PetrosD said:


> This conversation really should be in the bronze thread, but with apologies for continuing it here...
> 
> Pretty much every statue you see in every US city is made of bronze. The green patina of the Statue of Liberty is an exception, possibly because of its location on the water.


The Statue of Liberty is not bronze, it is copper:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Statue_of_Liberty


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Please with mine when it came in just an hour ago! Here it's on a brown sharkskin:


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rakuten seller confirmed my Seiko auto chrono order. I've ordered from this seller before, so I don't expect any issues.

There are a lot of awesome Seikos on Rakuten. The new Landmaster limited edition automatic GMT power reserve looks great. If I didn't already have a Landmaster Spring Drive, I'd probably order one.


----------



## thomas-david (Apr 6, 2017)

You can use CROWN20 on any Spinnaker watch at the moment to get 20% off. Pretty solid deal.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Far from ruined, the watch is fine and the patina can be removed.


Not the metal. The entire notion of the watch and how it's presented. Trashed.


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Alpina on brown leather, looks big on my wrist though, still thinking whether to flip it or not.









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> The Statue of Liberty is not bronze, it is copper:
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Statue_of_Liberty


I read the entire page. Fascinating stuff. I had no idea how much effort was put into just the pedestal alone.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Orient day at Massdrop









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wesvette (Sep 15, 2017)

Still $89 - Great watch - Swiss Quartz Mvmt, Sapphire Crystal, US final assembly, black or silver case. https://www.smithbradleyltd.com/products/the-springfield-field-watch


----------



## wesvette (Sep 15, 2017)

A lot of the Minuteman Watches are on sale right now too. Very well built watch, assembled in the US. Some with Miyota auto mvmts, some with Swiss quartz mvmts. A portion of all profits at Minuteman Watch Co get donated to US Veteran charities!!

Read more about Minuteman watches and see what they have on sale here: https://www.cgawatches.com/collections/minuteman-watch-company

Also, check out their blog for more info: https://www.cgawatches.com/blogs/news


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

wesvette said:


> Still $89 - Great watch - Swiss Quartz Mvmt, Sapphire Crystal, US final assembly, black or silver case.





wesvette said:


> A lot of the Minuteman Watches are on sale right now too. Very well built watch, assembled in the US. Some with Miyota auto mvmts, some with Swiss quartz mvmts. A portion of all profits at Minuteman Watch Co get donated to US Veteran charities!!
> 
> Read more about Minuteman watches and see what they have on sale here:


Beginning to get the impression that you have more than just a "casual interest" in these brands. Shill much? (And before I come off like a soulless pr!ck, I'm all for supporting our vets; just please do so in the appropriate SALES forum).


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Man, that Tudor has got what’s known in the trade as OTT patina.

Anyhoo, back on topic slightly. Anyone contemplating using TRIDENT15 to get 15% off a C60 had only until Midnight on Monday British time to do so.


----------



## wesvette (Sep 15, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Beginning to get the impression that you have more than just a "casual interest" in these brands. Shill much? (And before I come off like a soulless pr!ck, I'm all for supporting our vets; just please do so in the appropriate SALES forum).


I don't know what shill means, but whatever. Also don't care if you are/aren't a SP. To each their own.

I have no more interest in these brands than I own them, I like them and they're currently bargains. If that makes me shill, then so be it.

If you're seeing a pattern here, there is one. I like US watches. The more US made/manufactured/assembled, the better. But that doesn't change anything about me sharing bargains on this thread.

Thanks and God Bless.


----------



## wesvette (Sep 15, 2017)

Wait, let me clarify something. I don't own the brands. I own watches from the brands. I have no vested interest in selling these except it helps create US jobs and supports veterans.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Rakuten seller confirmed my Seiko auto chrono order. I've ordered from this seller before, so I don't expect any issues.
> 
> There are a lot of awesome Seikos on Rakuten. The new Landmaster limited edition automatic GMT power reserve looks great. If I didn't already have a Landmaster Spring Drive, I'd probably order one.


Which seller are you going through or which would you endorse?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

If anyone is a golfer and is familiar with Ping Becu irons you should get some nice patina.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

wake said:


> Which seller are you going through or which would you endorse?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I can't speak for them, but I have had great experience with Seiko Specialty Store 3s and 1More (same company I believe), and not good experiences with Glories watch store.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

wake said:


> Which seller are you going through or which would you endorse?


I ordered these from "quelleheure". I ordered my enamel dial Seiko from them in December, and that went fine.

They have 10x Rakuten points on most Seikos in addition to the 15% cash back.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

RyanD said:


> I ordered these from "quelleheure". I ordered my enamel dial Seiko from them in December, and that went fine.
> 
> They have 10x Rakuten points on most Seikos in addition to the 15% cash back.


Quelleheure is a great Seller. I've used them in the past to order Japanese market Casio's before and every time the watches were packaged well and I never had any issues with the shipments. A+ outfit.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> I can't speak for them, but I have had great experience with Seiko Specialty Store 3s and 1More (same company I believe), and not good experiences with Glories watch store.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I've purchased 3 watches from Specialty Store 3s.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Ebay 15% sitewide starting tomorrow 8/28.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I ordered from Chino's Rakuten store. They don't offer many models, but they are very reliable and an AD.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/c-watch/


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Peace N Time said:


> Ebay 15% sitewide starting tomorrow 8/28.


How do some of you folks know whats coming in terms of discounts from eBay before any one else? Are you perhaps employees of eBay or do you receive a heads up email?


----------



## Pacific Time Standard (Jul 11, 2018)

wesvette said:


> A lot of the Minuteman Watches are on sale right now too. Very well built watch, assembled in the US. Some with Miyota auto mvmts, some with Swiss quartz mvmts. A portion of all profits at Minuteman Watch Co get donated to US Veteran charities!!
> 
> Read more about Minuteman watches and see what they have on sale here: https://www.cgawatches.com/collections/minuteman-watch-company
> 
> Also, check out their blog for more info: https://www.cgawatches.com/blogs/news


Thank you for pointing this out, here's a stunner from this sale ($549):








Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Rocat said:


> How do some of you folks know whats coming in terms of discounts from eBay before any one else? Are you perhaps employees of eBay or do you receive a heads up email?


Slickdeals told me


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Rocat said:


> How do some of you folks know whats coming in terms of discounts from eBay before any one else? Are you perhaps employees of eBay or do you receive a heads up email?


There are folks from SD with insight on promos from eBay before the live date.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

I'm not so sure this is a deal or a bargain. I was bored and looking for the lowest price I could find on a Swiss mechanical split-seconds chronograph/rattrapante in new condition. I had actually seen this one before on ebay bc I sometimes keep an eye out for Porsche Design chronographs. I wonder if a service would cost the same as the watch itself. A bit of a "white elephant" watch I imagine.

Porsche Design Men's 42mm PRT Rattrapante Swiss Made Automatic Chronograph Rubber Strap Watch 6613.1050.0242 - *$2300* from Evine.com

https://www.evine.com/Product/646-723


----------



## maxfreakout (May 11, 2018)

Yes that is a large watch - the lugs are hanging over your wrists into nothingness, so maybe flip? Is that a 42 or 44mm? I balked at the thickness of 14mm, that seems a bit high for a non-diver?

Or - how about a black strap? Black is slimming!



ic3burn said:


> Alpina on brown leather, looks big on my wrist though, still thinking whether to flip it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Ebay 15% code is out for tomorrow.

https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0828/67245.html


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Certina DS Podium Automatic Men's Watch C001-407-16-057-00 - *$250* from Ashford

Another 3% back through Ebates. I've posted this one before but don't remember what the price was at that time. Ashford also has some other mostly quartz Certina models currently discounted.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/C001-407-16-057-00.pid


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Peace N Time said:


> Ebay 15% code is out for tomorrow.
> 
> https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0828/67245.html
> 
> View attachment 13429565


Thanks. I have a busy work day tomorrow. Might as well load the cart tonight.


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> Certina DS Podium Automatic Men's Watch C001-407-16-057-00 - *$250* from Ashford
> 
> Another 3% back through Ebates. I've posted this one before but don't remember what the price was at that time.
> 
> ...


This price bounces around from $235 a few weeks ago to $275

Here's a search of expired deals for Certina at Ashford: https://www.dealmoon.com/top/certina men’s ds podium?expired=y


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I know what I’m using the eBay coupon on!


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> I know what I'm using the eBay coupon on!


Do tell. Unless there's only one available and you don't want to lose it.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> I know what I'm using the eBay coupon on!


Same, if it's still available. Once I saw there would be a 15% poopon, started snooping in the $700+ range to max it and stumbled across what is already a super deal. Another $100 off will make it a great deal. But there's only one and it was just listed today...decent chance it's a saved search for someone and is gone before I can get to it. If not, first new wrist decoration for me since Jan.


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

angling for another Martu Strap or two for tomorrow with my 15% off.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

wake said:


> ...
> 
> I was/am kind of interested in the frogman. Never owned a g shock before, but I'm trying to figure out all of the model numbers.
> 
> ...


This Frogman GWF1000-1 deal has been kicking so long on eBay that it's easy to take for granted. With tomorrow's 15% discount, its price will drop to *$298*. I haven't owned a Frogman, but what stands out to me on this model is: stainless steel screwback case (under the rubber bezel), atomic timekeeping, solar powered and auto-EL backlight illumination (which means you can set it to light the display when you turn your wrist). Plus, it's a Frogman, with its distinctive styling, which holds cachet it some circles. Features I've heard others admire: moon phase and tide graph. Of course, it has all the other features you usually expect (alarms, etc.) as described on Casio's product page here.

You can find these features combined in different ways in different G-Shocks (like this GWX-5700CS for $108 which has _all_ those features), but I wouldn't blame anybody for choosing the Frogman just for its iconic place in the G-Shock universe.

Other places to look for Frogman: TJ-Maxx stores (chancy, but I found one once for $315 + tax, easy returns) and Rakuten Global (where you'll find interesting pre-owned models; returns? prob. not so easy).

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...lar-Multi-Band-Atomic-53mm-Watch/292522550873










The distinctive screwback case -- totally irrational, but strangely appealing:









Mini-frogman? jk. Also available in white here.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

wake said:


> ...
> 
> I was/am kind of interested in the frogman. Never owned a g shock before, but I'm trying to figure out all of the model numbers.
> 
> ...


Here's another old kicker that I can't help but keep posting. A tested G-Shock style at an impulse-purchase price. A good way to see how you like G-Shocks. EL, but not auto-EL. OTOH, I like the front-facing light button. $35 - %15 PREGAME15 = *$30 incl. shipping*. (But remember: it's a single-use coupon, so load up your cart, first!)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens-DW9052-1BCG-G-Shock-Multi-Function-Digital-Watch/111841631581

Photo credit here.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Been doing research and due diligence for the last 3 hours, have preliminary watches picked out, subject to change. 

This is where having a short list prepared ahead of time with model numbers and desired prices to use in research is really handy.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Been doing research and due diligence for the last 3 hours, have preliminary watches picked out, subject to change. 

This is where having a short list prepared ahead of time with model numbers and desired prices to use in research is really handy.

There are a few good bargains out there and they become irresistible at 15% off.


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

maxfreakout said:


> Yes that is a large watch - the lugs are hanging over your wrists into nothingness, so maybe flip? Is that a 42 or 44mm? I balked at the thickness of 14mm, that seems a bit high for a non-diver?
> 
> Or - how about a black strap? Black is slimming!


The specs said 41.5mm though, have not measure. The thickness was fine somehow when on wrist, if the diameter is smaller I would have keep it.

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Been doing research and due diligence for the last 3 hours, have preliminary watches picked out, subject to change.
> 
> This is where having a short list prepared ahead of time with model numbers and desired prices to use in research is really handy.
> 
> There are a few good bargains out there and they become irresistible at 15% off.


I've been attempting to do the same but I'm not having much luck. I have an 8" wrist and I prefer larger watches (that aren't Invicta).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

eBay 15% OFF = Seiko Presage


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Cvp33 said:


> eBay 15% OFF = Seiko Presage


incomplete equation


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

taike said:


> incomplete equation


Maybe: $3000 x %15 OFF = $450, or about one Seiko Presage. Wait: the max discount is $100.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

More around the $300 range or $255 after discount.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

wake said:


> I've been attempting to do the same but I'm not having much luck. I have an 8" wrist and I prefer larger watches (that aren't Invicta).


Casio, Seiko and Citizen have many affordable large models on eBay.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Maybe: $3000 x %15 OFF = $450, or about one Seiko Presage. Wait: the max discount is $100.


Picked up these Sapphire Presage automatics at one of the earlier discount sales for under $200 each. SRPB65 & SRPB63


----------



## networkned (May 15, 2018)

Does the coupon code usually kick in at noon EDT? I can't recall.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

networkned said:


> Does the coupon code usually kick in at noon EDT? I can't recall.


From the terms page:


> Terms & Conditions:
> This Coupon is a 15% discount off a minimum purchase of $25, *valid from 8:00 AM PT August 28, 2018* until 10:00 PM PT on August 28, 2018. Discount applies to the purchase price (excluding shipping, handling, and taxes) of eligible items on eBay. com, cafr.ebay. ca and ebay. ca, and will be capped at a maximum value of $100. *Eligible items exclude warranties and protection plans, as well as items from the Coins & Paper Money, Gift Cards & Coupons, and Real Estate categories.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

NOT A DEAL

Anyone know if the 15% discount on eBay applies to buy it now offers? If yes, does the seller take a hit?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

househalfman said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Anyone know if the 15% discount on eBay applies to buy it now offers? If yes, does the seller take a hit?


Yes, BIN counts. I believe eBay takes the hit.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Yes, BIN counts. I believe eBay takes the hit.


Even for items that I received a counter offer for?


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

I thought this was kind of ironic. For what its worth, I already have the SARB065 and the SRPB77.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

househalfman said:


> Even for items that I received a counter offer for?


Yes. Same for items for which sellers send you an offer via eBay messages (typically happens when you expressed interest by way of contacting the seller first).


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

son2silver said:


> Yes. Same for items for which sellers send you an offer via eBay messages (typically happens when you expressed interest by way of contacting the seller first).


Noice!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Dub Rubb said:


> I thought this was kind of ironic. For what its worth, I already have the SARB065 and the SRPB77.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I paid $185.60 for my SRPB77 and around $220 for my SARY075. I've seen them as low as $220 (without a coupon)


----------



## brodydog (Aug 25, 2018)

Peace N Time said:


> Ebay 15% code is out for tomorrow.
> 
> https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0828/67245.html
> 
> View attachment 13429565


What time does the code work I thought it was 0800 EST. It is 0830 now and the code tells me it is not time for that code?


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

Keep the watch. Get a racquetball and squeeze it instead. 


maxfreakout said:


> Yes that is a large watch - the lugs are hanging over your wrists into nothingness, so maybe flip? Is that a 42 or 44mm? I balked at the thickness of 14mm, that seems a bit high for a non-diver?
> 
> Or - how about a black strap? Black is slimming!


Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## zippotone (Oct 7, 2016)

I think it's Pacific Time.


brodydog said:


> What time does the code work I thought it was 0800 EST. It is 0830 now and the code tells me it is not time for that code?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

zippotone said:


> I think it's Pacific Time.


Correct:


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

wake said:


> ... I have an 8" wrist and I prefer larger watches (that aren't Invicta).
> 
> ...


Aragon is known for making large watches that (IMO) are attractive and affordable. The automatics I've noticed use Seiko's NH35 movement, so they hack and hand-wind. They commonly have some sale or another running on their site (https://www.aragonwatch.com/). Evine typically has some models at even better prices (https://www.evine.com/search/?q=aragon+watch&icid=InternalSearch_Default_aragon+watch), and you can usually find a 15% or 20% coupon for Evine. Finally, they have an eBay store (https://www.ebay.com/str/aragonoutlet). Disclaimer: I've never owned one, just thought about it.

Here is an example from their eBay store: 50mm automatic diver, $150 - 15% PREGAME15 promo = *$128 incl. free shipping*.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Aragon-A058BLK-Divemaster-NH35-50mm-/272895155859


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Check out the "Seiko Nano Universe" models on Ebay. Very cool looking watches for the price. 

I'd get one, but I already have too many Seikos incoming. Put a deposit on a Kimono yesterday.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Creation's eBay store has its own *10%-off discount* before eBay's 15% promo -- blue moon, baby!
https://www.ebay.com/sme/creationwa...offType=OrderSubTotalOffer&_soffid=5134923508

And what's more fitting than a blue lagoon samurai SRPB09K? 44mm x 13mm, $520 - 10% store discount - 15% PREGAME15 promo = *$398* (not tested).

UPDATE: now OOS -- it looked like they had only four BL Samurai.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Pros...PB09-SRPB09K1-SRPB09K-Mens-Watch/283122683918


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Done, got an unusual and scarce solar/atomic JDM analog diver chrono from my short list. Been looking for one of these under $500 for years.

Edit: Forgot to mention titanium and sapphire too!


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Creation's eBay store has its own *10%-off discount* before eBay's 15% promo -- blue moon, baby!
> https://www.ebay.com/sme/creationwa...offType=OrderSubTotalOffer&_soffid=5134923508
> 
> And what's more fitting than a blue lagoon samurai SRPB09K? 44mm x 13mm, $520 - 10% store discount - 15% PREGAME15 promo = *$398* (not tested).
> ...


So tempting 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

horhay86 said:


> So tempting
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


They also have the blue lagoon turtle, which should be *$415* after discounts (not tested):
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Pros...PB11-SRPB11K1-SRPB11K-Mens-Watch/273430445142

As I understand, these are both limited edition models.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> They also have the blue lagoon turtle, which should be *$415* after discounts (not tested):
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Pros...PB11-SRPB11K1-SRPB11K-Mens-Watch/273430445142
> 
> As I understand, these are both limited edition models.


I'm not seeing the 10% off store sale. Am i missing something?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

wake said:


> I'm not seeing the 10% off store sale. Am i missing something?
> ...


It shows up in your cart, even before applying eBay's promo code:


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> Done, got an unusual and scarce solar/atomic JDM analog diver chrono from my short list. Been looking for one of these under $500 for years.


That's a great looking watch! Nice score.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

on JDM Seikos I would still cross check Rakuten Global with the 15% Ebates deal to see which is the better offer.


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Pulled the trigger on the Blue Lagoon Turtle. I already have a Samurai 
415$ total. 
Let see if I keep it 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

BostonCharlie said:


> They also have the blue lagoon turtle, which should be *$415* after discounts (not tested):
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Pros...PB11-SRPB11K1-SRPB11K-Mens-Watch/273430445142
> 
> As I understand, these are both limited edition models.


Tempting but I've been eyeing the Save the Ocean turtle. However I think I'll just get an SNZG09 for under 80 since I've been wanting one as an everyday work watch and I've never seen it that low. 
Also saving for a Sinn


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

speedyweasel said:


> That's a great looking watch! Nice score.


Thanks! Looking back on my old research and rereading reviews, remembering it is all titanium with sapphire crystal as well:

"This is not your daddy's Casio"

https://techcrunch.com/2009/02/23/review-casio-oceanus-cachalot-ocw-p500tdj-1a1jf-solar-radio-watch/

At 9 years old, it Looks like it needs a good cleaning and some new gaskets.


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

Refurbished Alpina Seastrong diver $383 w %15 code
(don't see this colorway heavily discounted very often)


----------



## Elvisay (Aug 28, 2018)

Anybody got any watch deal with Ebay 15% discount code?
Can't find anything availible


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Elvisay said:


> Anybody got any watch deal with Ebay 15% discount code?
> Can't find anything availible


I don't know about anyone else, but I've seen enough lurkers buy everything out from under us enthusiasts that I don't give them anything. We know what we're looking for usually.

EDIT - I am only referring to these rush-to-the-market sales where everyone is running to get these coupon deals. Regular deals I post freely.


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

Picked up a v3 Bambino for $94. I think that's pretty unbeatable!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Elvisay said:


> Anybody got any watch deal with Ebay 15% discount code?
> Can't find anything availible


What kind of watch are you looking for?

UPDATE: Sorry for straying off topic. I guess that kind of discussion should go here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f89/. But if you're a newbie, like me, who isn't even sure what he wants, then just browse the online sellers and follow this thread to get a sense of the market. As I posted earlier, Creation Watches has an interesting selection of watches that is fun to browse, and they're having a sale on top of eBay's promotion, so (some of) the prices are good:
https://www.ebay.com/sme/creationwa...offType=OrderSubTotalOffer&_soffid=5134923508


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

househalfman said:


> Even for items that I received a counter offer for?


Yes


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

son2silver said:


> Yes. Same for items for which sellers send you an offer via eBay messages (typically happens when you expressed interest by way of contacting the seller first).





TDKFM said:


> Yes


Thanks. Ultimately it didn't work out for me. I sent the seller another offer but he didn't budge...so no new watch for me.

Congrats to those getting a new watch/strap!


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

This new Marathon GSAR, USMC model, is listed for $930.97 (30% off). It's discounted because it was a trade show watch but comes with the 2 year warranty and all the boxes, etc. The EBay coupon (if it works) will knock another $100.00 off that price. I've been going back and forth all morning but can't justify pulling the trigger.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Marathon-U...081512&hash=item1cb4d11eed:g:8UUAAOSwr7ZW2Nvd


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Too bad the Ebay coupon is limited to $100. I think this is the best Patek for the price I've seen.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Patek-Philippe-5396-Annual-Calendar-Moon-5396G-001-18kt-White-Gold-Automatic/352427846598


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Picked up a Seiko Save the Ocean Turtle and a new Titleist hat. Hopefully the Seiko is as nice as I've read. 

On another note, is a Hamilton Khaki Field Titanium for $500 a good deal (brand new)? This is the one with the black case.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

C.Ward old logo 43mm Trident GMT on bracelet $553 after coupon (I'm not affiliated with the seller) https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Christ...Bracelet-Watch-/192597970158?oid=123338276148

BTW: $666 is the min price for buy it now auctions that will get you the max savings

edit: put correct link

edit2: its gone. that was fast.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

I've been shopping for straps all day bc of that eBay coupon lol got about $300 worth of B&R and ColaReb straps in checkout


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Seiko Samurai "Save The Ocean" Edition can be had for about $260 after coupon on eBay. For those not familiar, it has a great gradient dial. We'll see if I can pull it off or if it is too big. I am really hoping I can.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Seiko SKX on the Creation website for $148 after discount - best price I have seen:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Auto...865996?hash=item3fa6e37c4c:g:Jw0AAOSwofdbYYGt
$197-10%-15% =~$147.75


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Has anyone had success with Nanaple on Rakuten Global? Thinking about trying them out but they don’t accept PayPal and I’ve heard international credit cards don’t typically work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Creation Watches raised some of their prices the day before this. Oh well, the resulting price with 10% and 15% discounts was still a solid deal and better than I could find elsewhere, so I caved on a watch I've been wanting, the Orient Star Classic.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Sadly, even with the 15% discount, I've not been able to find any thing that I want to buy.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

I missed on my initial eBay target as someone grabbed it last night. I did however use the code 4 times today to put prices into the happy range. $320 total coupon savings.

New Seiko SDGM003 - $561









New Edox Grand Ocean Chronometer - $695









New Alpina Startimer Chronograph - $658









New Seiko SRP483 - $119 - cause why not?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

N8G said:


> Seiko Samurai "Save The Ocean" Edition can be had for about $260 after coupon on eBay. For those not familiar, it has a great gradient dial. We'll see if I can pull it off or if it is too big. I am really hoping I can.
> 
> View attachment 13432199


OT:

I saw this one too many times and pulled the trigger. I just finished replacing three recent sales with a Seiko Sumo, Tisell Sub and an Orient Star. 3 out and 4 in. That's acceptable to me.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Rocat said:


> Sadly, even with the 15% discount, I've not been able to find any thing that I want to buy.


Too many watch purchases for me as of late, so I used the 15% on some drum hardware and an Otterbox for my iPad.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Rocat said:


> Sadly, even with the 15% discount, I've not been able to find any thing that I want to buy.


I'm having that problem too. When the eBay discount was an unheard of thing, the first few times I jumped on watches that I had been eyeing for quite some time, and the extra discount was what I needed to push me into buying.

At this point, I have everything I want in terms of things I could impulse-buy. Everything else I want now is something that I want to specifically save up for, not something I can buy at a day's notice without feeling somewhat guilty, even with $100 off maximum. It's all stuff that's a little bit higher tier that I wouldn't want to drop money on just because there happens to be a promotion going on (especially since these promotions seem to come so often that I don't feel any particular need to take advantage of every single one).

I mean.. the STO samurai looks sweet. But I already have a STO turtle. The blue lagoon samurai would have been good if it hadn't sold out. Alpina is always nice, but it doesn't jump out as me as significantly greater than the Hamilton, Tissots, or Frederique Constant in my collection.

Sigh.. first world problems.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Has anyone had success with Nanaple on Rakuten Global? Thinking about trying them out but they don't accept PayPal and I've heard international credit cards don't typically work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had issues with the whole transaction, ended up canceling, but the credit card did go through. Consider calling credit card to expect a foreign transaction and you will be hit with the foreign transaction fee unless your card doesn't charge for those.


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

N8G said:


> Seiko Samurai "Save The Ocean" Edition can be had for about $260 after coupon on eBay. For those not familiar, it has a great gradient dial. We'll see if I can pull it off or if it is too big. I am really hoping I can.
> 
> View attachment 13432199


Thx for the heads up. Which store did you get it from?

Sent while taking a selfie


----------



## Akshayphal (Jul 3, 2018)

NOT A DEAL but related to one: Does $250 for a used Orient starseeker GMT black from ~3yrs ago in 'excellent' condition make sense? I have been eying this watch but the prices for new ones are in the ~$700 range. Need your opinions.. Heres a thread on the same for reference and pictures.. https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/new-orient-star-gmt-aka-star-seeker-993875.html


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

Bought a blender, some bicycle parts, and some Kent combs. Definitely looked at watches first though. 

Agree with some of the other posters. There are deals to be had for sure, but these 15% off promos seem to come around enough that I don't feel particularly rushed to buy anything.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Akshayphal said:


> NOT A DEAL but related to one: Does $250 for a used Orient starseeker GMT black from ~3yrs ago in 'excellent' condition make sense? I have been eying this watch but the prices for new ones are in the ~$700 range. Need your opinions.. Heres a thread on the same for reference and pictures.. https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/new-orient-star-gmt-aka-star-seeker-993875.html


I got the white version brand new for around $300 during one of the first eBay sales, so it seems like a fair price to me since the black dial is more rare and costs more.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> I had issues with the whole transaction, ended up canceling, but the credit card did go through. Consider calling credit card to expect a foreign transaction and you will be hit with the foreign transaction fee unless your card doesn't charge for those.


What kind of issues?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Victorinox VICT26012.CB or VICT26010.CB* Swiss Army watches - *$43.99*
38mm x 8.7mm stainless steel case, Swiss quartz movement, 100M WR, brown or black leather strap


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Nevermind guys. I caved. I got a spare xbox one controller for $30 and change. I also got an Orient Neo70's Panda Chrono. The nicer version - WV0041TX with solar movement and nicer finishing / details, not the cheaper WV0011UZ.

I had one of these in the past but didn't wear it that much. Sold it and have regretted it ever since. At $182 after discount I just couldn't resist. Except for the standard cheapo Orient bracelet, everything about this watch feels like it would be at home on a $500+ watch. The panda look is gorgeous and the solar cells are cleverly disguised within the subdials.

Never really seen this watch below $200 anywhere so it's a pretty good price for any interested parties!


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

aev said:


> Thx for the heads up. Which store did you get it from?
> 
> Sent while taking a selfie


Onewatchowner, but I believe I got their last. There were other sellers with a very similar price though.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Timex TW2R54900*_ Men's Intelligent Quartz Fly-Back Chronograph - *$89.72*
44mm x 14mm stainless steel case, second time zone, Indiglo backlight, 100M WR



_*Timex TW2R55300*_ Men's Intelligent Quartz Fly-Back Chronograph - *$93.81*
44mm x 14mm stainless steel case, second time zone, Indiglo backlight, 100M WR


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

Thx!


N8G said:


> Onewatchowner, but I believe I got their last. There were other sellers with a very similar price though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sent while taking a selfie


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

(Not a deal)

Been looking to get the SNE498 so this is great timing. $252 shipped after the ebay coupon. Can't beat that with a stick.



Also picked up a rose gold watch for my wife per her request:



Oh and didn't touch the watch fund at all. #triplewin


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

I wound up picking this up for less than $350 after coupon. **Sellers pic, not mine**

You guys are a bunch of enablers.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Akshayphal said:


> NOT A DEAL but related to one: Does $250 for a used Orient starseeker GMT black from ~3yrs ago in 'excellent' condition make sense? I have been eying this watch but the prices for new ones are in the ~$700 range. Need your opinions.. Heres a thread on the same for reference and pictures.. https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/new-orient-star-gmt-aka-star-seeker-993875.html


Sounds like a great price to me!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

NOT A DEAL.

Ok I'm done for the night. Found an insane deal on a Citizen Signature chronograph. Brand new. I already have the Grand Classic which is superlative as are all Signature line watches. I'm so stoked to get this!! My atomic perpetual AT Citizen chrono may be leaving once this comes in. I've wanted this sort of case shape for a while and you simply cannot get a better finished watch for the price.

Just look at that piece of awesomeness!!! (pics stolen from google)


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Whelp, debated nearly all day on what watch to pull the *pregame15* trigger on. Decided on the much maligned Junkers Mountain Wave Project Quartz chronograph. Love the look on the dial of this watch, the 40mm size and I've stated before I'm a sucker for chronos that have a 1/10th sec' dial. Not crazy about a mineral crystal for this price but oh well. Also happens to look like my favorite IWC, which isn't a bad thing. Bought mine on a bracelet, but the leather strapped picture looked better so I used that from Google.

*Junkers MWP Chrono*
$379 USA-based dealer listing
$340 offered and accepted
-$51 PREGAME15
-$3.40 eBay bucks
-$4.25 befrugal 1.25% rebate
*NET $281.35*

*saved a few bucks versus Iguanasell and won't have the 30 day shipping wait time


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> What kind of issues?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got a couple of emails from them with an invoice, a little difficult to make sense of, one saying they would check supply and send final invoice before charging. A few days later Ebate promo ended without showing my credit, there was also a free shipping promo from them and Rakuten that expired that day, on that same day my credit card was charged including a shipping fee. I immediately wrote an email with an explanation of what had taken place and requesting cancellation, which they promptly did and refunded charges.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

*Not a deal*
Picked up an SKX011 to complete my trifecta, (unfortunately can't bring myself to pay the premium for an SKXA35 to really be happy), a Dr. Seikostain bezel, a bezel insert and a better springbar tool using the ebay code. 
Thanks for the heads up, I almost bought this watch the other night as I am planning on it being my beach watch for my upcoming Hawaii trip. Thank goodness I checked this thread first and someone mentioned the upcoming ebay code.
As always, I absolutely hate/love you guys and this thread!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I decided to pick this up for just under $260 after the 15% ebay discount


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

jkpa said:


> (Not a deal)
> 
> Been looking to get the SNE498 so this is great timing. $252 shipped after the ebay coupon. Can't beat that with a stick.


Almost made it through this sale without a purchase (literally this was a last minute buy).

So thanks. And also, DAMN YOU!


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> I got a couple of emails from them with an invoice, a little difficult to make sense of, one saying they would check supply and send final invoice before charging. A few days later Ebate promo ended without showing my credit, there was also a free shipping promo from them and Rakuten that expired that day, on that same day my credit card was charged including a shipping fee. I immediately wrote an email with an explanation of what had taken place and requesting cancellation, which they promptly did and refunded charges.


I alerted my credit card company and the charge was declined. They canceled my order even though all they needed to do was submit it again.

Guess it wasn't meant to be.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I alerted my credit card company and the charge was declined. They canceled my order even though all they needed to do was submit it again.
> 
> Guess it wasn't meant to be.


I've had the same problems paying directly with credit cards. Buy from a vendor that accepts PayPal if possible. Then use a credit card with no foreign transaction fee in PayPal. Much higher success rate.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

RyanD said:


> I've had the same problems paying directly with credit cards. Buy from a vendor that accepts PayPal if possible. Then use a credit card with no foreign transaction fee in PayPal. Much higher success rate.


That's what I've done in the past and have had no issues. No PayPal options for this watch though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Kohl's is having their regular mystery coupon today. Up to 40% off. some Seiko turtles and Samurais available, as well as the Bulova moon watch. I lucked out and got 40% off. Plus you get Kohl's cash. May be some Ebates cash back as well, but haven't checked.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop offerings









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Citizen Promaster Eco-Drive 200m Blue Dial Men's Dive Watch BN0191-55L - *$179.10* from Jomashop with code CTZ20

This code applies to other Citizen watches as well.

https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-bn0191-55l.html


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

Ebay wants you to dig even deeper in your pockets...

eBay Bucks 10% In-app and 8% onsite until 8/30, minimum $50 purchase. Likely a targeted campaign.









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gorem (Apr 22, 2016)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Has anyone had success with Nanaple on Rakuten Global? Thinking about trying them out but they don't accept PayPal and I've heard international credit cards don't typically work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


bought two watches from them before. they're ok

1 of the watch was delayed a week before sending out (believed they do not have ready stock for that)


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

So I used the ebay 15% off to get this for about $650.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

PeekPoke said:


> Ebay wants you to dig even deeper in your pockets...
> 
> eBay Bucks 10% In-app and 8% onsite until 8/30, minimum $50 purchase. Likely a targeted campaign.
> 
> ...


Just curious. Why a better deal on the app vs online?

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

The Sea-Gull Seamaster is back in stock, and there's a *NEW COLOR! - $129.00*
39mm x 10mm 316L case, 18mm SS bracelet w/solid end links, Sea-Gull ST16 movement, AR coated mineral crystal, screw-down crown, 200M WR, *Date now @3:00
*
Quantities: 
*
Red - 50+ (Limited Edition of 300)
Blue - 3
Black - 3
White - Sold Out*










*NEW - *Sea-Gull Cocktail Time ON2705- *$138.00* (12 In Stock)
39mm x 8mm 316L stainless steel case, ST1700A hand wind movement, domed mineral crystal, display back, 30M WR


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

PeekPoke said:


> Ebay wants you to dig even deeper in your pockets...
> 
> eBay Bucks 10% In-app and 8% onsite until 8/30, minimum $50 purchase. Likely a targeted campaign.
> 
> ...


Dang it, i dont need another watch ???.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> The Sea-Gull Seamaster is back in stock, and there's a *NEW COLOR! - $129.00*
> 39mm x 10mm 316L case, 18mm SS bracelet w/solid end links, Sea-Gull ST16 movement, AR coated mineral crystal, screw-down crown, 200M WR
> 
> Quantities:
> ...


Those Seamasters look amazing for the money. It kills me because I really love AquaTerras and this would probably scratch that itch for a bit but I just sold all my homage-y watches.

Decisions, decisions...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

horhay86 said:


> Dang it, i dont need another watch &#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;&#55358;&#56611;.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Since when is "need" relevant?


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> The Sea-Gull Seamaster is back in stock, and there's a *NEW COLOR! - $129.00*
> 39mm x 10mm 316L case, 18mm SS bracelet w/solid end links, Sea-Gull ST16 movement, AR coated mineral crystal, screw-down crown, 200M WR, *Date now @3:00
> *
> Quantities:
> ...


For the red one why does it say 50 in stock and you can pick your limited number but there are way more than 50 to pick?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

says 50+, site might cap that as the high number or seller just uses that as his high number


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Woody36327 said:


> says 50+, site might cap that as the high number or seller just uses that as his high number


I guess that makes sense. Hmm deciding on the red one now. It seems the least of a homage to the real aqua Terra and how often do you see a decent red dress watch...

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm... Damn this forum I'm going broke.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

I just got an email from island watch w/ Spinnaker watches selling for over $200 on sale........ when we've all seen them go for sub $100 for a while now... Yeah what are the odds of people shelling out twice that.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Barton Elite silicone strap with black pvd buckle - $15.40 after 30% off clippable coupon. 18, 20, 22mm, lots of colors to choose from. Comes with a short and long hole-side strap. Not prime eligible.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07GRJV95Q/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1EVROR8ASOKNS&th=1


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Okay I bought a red Seagull Seamaster, and went through PayPal fine but when I get taken back to the website it says Payment failed try again even though it went through on PayPal... So idk

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

studiompd said:


> Barton Elite silicone strap with black pvd buckle - $15.40 after 30% off clippable coupon. 18, 20, 22mm, lots of colors to choose from. Comes with a short and long hole-side strap. Not prime eligible.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07GRJV95Q/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1EVROR8ASOKNS&th=1


Thanks! Just purchased a green one. Already have a red and navy for another watch but the green will be perfect for my new SNZG09 I bought yesterday with Ebay promo


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

studiompd said:


> Barton Elite silicone strap with black pvd buckle - $15.40 after 30% off clippable coupon. 18, 20, 22mm, lots of colors to choose from. Comes with a short and long hole-side strap. Not prime eligible.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07GRJV95Q/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1EVROR8ASOKNS&th=1


Thanks! Just purchased a green one. Already have a red and navy for another watch but the green will be perfect for my new SNZG09 I bought yesterday with Ebay promo


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

heady91 said:


> Those Seamasters look amazing for the money. It kills me because I really love AquaTerras and this would probably scratch that itch for a bit but I just sold all my homage-y watches.
> 
> Decisions, decisions...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I had that watch for a while. The watch bracelet was not that great. But I really loved the watch. It looked great, with the exception of inconsistent lume, and was accurate. In the end, I decided it was too similar to the real thing, and it bugged me.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

See all the terms and sellers here.
https://www.ebay.com/rpp/66160?_trksid=p2047675.m2197

And all the watches here.
https://www.ebay.com/sch/Watches-Parts-Accessories/14324/i.html?_fss=1&_fsradio=%26LH_SpecificSeller%3D1&_saslop=1&_sop=12&_sasl=accessdeniedwallets%2Cacejewelry4ever%2Cadidas_official%2Cangrysupplements%2Caplaceinthesun%2Cartnaturals%2Cbadisjewelers%2Cbeckertime%2Cbelmintproducts%2Cbrillianteers%2Ccandcmoissanite%2Ccasabashop%2Ccertified-watch-store%2Ccrocsoutlet%2Cdailysteals%2Cdcshoes%2Cdesignerbrandsforless%2Cdymoda%2Cellenred%2Cetreasure4u%2Cfinescentsllc%2Cgnc%2Cgoshortcut-online%2Chaggardirectinc%2Chanesofficial%2Chottercooler%2Cidonowidont%2Cjewelry.com%2Cjewelry4less_atl%2Cjljoker87%2Cjockeystore%2Clajollajewelry%2Clinda*s***stuff%2Cloreal_usa%2Cluxurybazaar%2Cmeidy%2Cmikaelians-jewelry%2Cmlgjewelry%2Cmobesano%2Cmycollectioninc%2Cnashvilleshoewarehouse%2Cnyexquisitejewelry%2Cpompeii3%2Cproozyoutlet%2Cpurewatches%2Cpuritan_pride%2Cquiksilver%2Crebagofficial%2Creebok_official%2Cretailfashionoutlet%2Croxy%2Csaltgems%2Cshoesandfashions%2Cshopitfashion%2Cshoplc-us%2Csilverspeck%2Cslim-shades%2Csophiejanejewels%2Cssgssg10%2Cstuhrling%2Csuperdrystore-us%2Csuperlight.diamonds%2Csuvelleaccessories%2Ctimeworld%2Ctimex%2Ctribecafashionhouse%2Cverashades%2Cwalkintofashion%2Cwatchandthings%2Cwatchcounty123%2Cwesternoutlets%2Cwilsonbrothersjewelry%2Cwilsonsleather%2Cwjdexclusives%2Cworld-of-optics%2Cxtremegems2010%2Cweddingringsdepot%2Cdazzlingrock&_in_kw=1&_fosrp=1

What is the Promotion?

This Coupon is a 20% discount valid from 6:00 AM PT August 29, 2018 until 11:59 PM PT on September 3, 2018. Discount applies to the purchase price (excluding shipping, handling, and taxes) of an eligible item(s) of $25 or more on ebay.com. Eligible items are item(s) purchased from the sellers listed below. The discount will be applied to eligible item(s) only and will be capped at a value of $50. Eligible items exclude warranties and protection plans.

How to redeem your Coupon:

Shop for eligible items from specific sellers as listed below.
Pay for your item by 11:59 PM PT on September 3, 2018.
Enter the Coupon code in the redemption code field: JUSTRELAX

Additional Coupon Terms & Conditions:

Coupon can be used once per eBay account, within a single transaction (or cart), while supplies last. Valid only for purchases from ebay.com. Any unused difference between the discount amount, as shown on the Coupon, and the purchase price of an item(s) in a single transaction (or cart) will be forfeited.

Coupon is subject to U.S laws, void where prohibited, not redeemable for cash, has no face value, and cannot be combined with any other Coupon, or when paying with PayPal Credit Easy Payments or Gift Cards. eBay may cancel, amend, or revoke the Coupon at any time.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

^^ that Citizen AT4008 for $200 after 20% off is great deal. I have one and it’s a fantastic watch. Great 42mm size, solar, atomic, chrono, sapphire, 200m WR. The watch you can pick for anything.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

bbrou33 said:


> Thanks! Just purchased a green one. Already have a red and navy for another watch but the green will be perfect for my new SNZG09 I bought yesterday with Ebay promo


Np, should make for a nice combo! I have a red and a grey. Ordered a black.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

bbrou33 said:


> Thanks! Just purchased a green one. Already have a red and navy for another watch but the green will be perfect for my new SNZG09 I bought yesterday with Ebay promo


Np, should make for a nice combo! I have a red and a grey. Ordered a black.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Another option in that Relax sale is the SBDC053 which becomes $448 after 20% off. That’s a bargain. Didn’t test it.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> So I used the ebay 15% off to get this for about $650.
> 
> View attachment 13433941


Good luck if it was CWS. My order was cancelled, lame 'we don't have our s__t together' email received and refund issued. Easy come, easy buy it again later I guess...

To their credit, they did offer to honor the current selling price . But doubt (?) they will match the additional $100 off ebay was providing.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

These are the sales where the selected sellers bump up their price by 20% during the sale and then drop it back down after the sale ends. It's always the same repeat offenders.



yinzburgher said:


> View attachment 13434433
> 
> 
> See all the terms and sellers here.
> ...


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

jkpa said:


> Another option in that Relax sale is the SBDC053 which becomes $448 after 20% off. That's a bargain. Didn't test it.


Don't think it works. It's limited to $50 and that's not one of the sellers.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

karlito said:


> Just curious. Why a better deal on the app vs online?


Presumably to get more people to install and use the eBay mobile app, where eBay could send you unrelenting notifications about watch-list items expiring, list price reductions, and taunting "how badly do you want it?" message when your "best" offer got declined. In other words, to get to you to buy more, quicker.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

jkpa said:


> ^^ that Citizen AT4008 for $200 after 20% off is great deal. I have one and it's a fantastic watch. Great 42mm size, solar, atomic, chrono, sapphire, 200m WR. The watch you can pick for anything.


Have a link for that? Can't find it. 
Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

raheelc said:


> Kohl's is having their regular mystery coupon today. Up to 40% off. some Seiko turtles and Samurais available, as well as the Bulova moon watch. I lucked out and got 40% off. Plus you get Kohl's cash. May be some Ebates cash back as well, but haven't checked.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


I got a 40% code for Kohls also but not planning to use it. Will pass it to someone if they want it.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

OfficerCamp said:


> Have a link for that? Can't find it.
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Seems I was too eager to post. The deal is capped at $50 items.


----------



## Leon O (Aug 24, 2018)

Rocat said:


> These are the sales where the selected sellers bump up their price by 20% during the sale and then drop it back down after the sale ends. It's always the same repeat offenders.


I got lucky with the 15% ebay coupon yesterday. I'd been watching a Glycine for a for a couple weeks and the price did not increase. Came out just low enough to slip under Mrs. O's radar


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

I don't see the clippable coupon for this silicone strap... :-s


studiompd said:


> Barton Elite silicone strap with black pvd buckle - $15.40 after 30% off clippable coupon. 18, 20, 22mm, lots of colors to choose from. Comes with a short and long hole-side strap. Not prime eligible.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07GRJV95Q/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1EVROR8ASOKNS&th=1


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

It looks like the coupon has been pulled. Probably reached its limit or there was an expiry date. I was going to order another in 18mm, oh well.


PeekPoke said:


> I don't see the clippable coupon for this silicone strap... :-s


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Some Timex Waterbury models are a decent deal if you combine JUSTRELAX with the eBay bucks offer.

In white for $31.19 (1 LEFT) before eBay bucks. https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263853002294

In black for $35.99 before eBay bucks. https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263872757872

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

I ended up buying the Seiko SNKN69 (Alpinist SARB017 little brother) on eBay w/ the coupon for around $68 after 15% off (less w/ rebates). Really wanted to save up to get the Alpinist but i think this bad boy will hit that itch in the mean time... I found a pic of the watch w/ an ostrich band and it looks gorgeous!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

crysman2000 said:


> I ended up buying the Seiko SNKN69 (Alpinist SARB017 little brother) on eBay w/ the coupon for around $68 after 15% off (less w/ rebates). Really wanted to save up to get the Alpinist but i think this bad boy will hit that itch for the mean time... I found a pic of the watch w/ an ostrich band and it looks gorgeous!
> View attachment 13434689
> View attachment 13434691


I actually think this looks better than the Alpinist.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Tanker G1 said:


> Good luck if it was CWS. My order was cancelled, lame 'we don't have our s__t together' email received and refund issued. Easy come, easy buy it again later I guess...
> 
> To their credit, they did offer to honor the current selling price . But doubt (?) they will match the additional $100 off ebay was providing.


It's already shipped. So far I've only had good luck with them. One defect issue they immediately sent me a label. At these Alpina prices I won't hesitate to try them.


----------



## salems (Aug 25, 2010)

crysman2000 said:


> I ended up buying the Seiko SNKN69 (Alpinist SARB017 little brother) on eBay w/ the coupon for around $68 after 15% off (less w/ rebates). Really wanted to save up to get the Alpinist but i think this bad boy will hit that itch in the mean time... I found a pic of the watch w/ an ostrich band and it looks gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 13434689
> View attachment 13434691


Nice, but hands are too short for my taste.


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

Peace N Time said:


> I got a 40% code for Kohls also but not planning to use it. Will pass it to someone if they want it.


Could you send it to me?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> It's already shipped. So far I've only had good luck with them. One defect issue they immediately sent me a label. At these Alpina prices I won't hesitate to try them.


I'm glad your experience with them is good. I had similar positive experiences early 2017 but based on the emails from today alone regarding why my order was cancelled is certainly the opposite. Shady at best.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

JMD1082 said:


> Could you send it to me?


Check PM.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

crysman2000 said:


> I ended up buying the Seiko SNKN69 (Alpinist SARB017 little brother) on eBay w/ the coupon for around $68 after 15% off (less w/ rebates). Really wanted to save up to get the Alpinist but i think this bad boy will hit that itch in the mean time... I found a pic of the watch w/ an ostrich band and it looks gorgeous!


Congratulation on getting such a great price. I have never seen that Seiko before - it looks great and ~$70 is a steal. I totally would have picked that up...where did you get it from?


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

crysman2000 said:


> I ended up buying the Seiko SNKN69 (Alpinist SARB017 little brother) on eBay w/ the coupon for around $68 after 15% off (less w/ rebates). Really wanted to save up to get the Alpinist but i think this bad boy will hit that itch in the mean time... I found a pic of the watch w/ an ostrich band and it looks gorgeous!


Congratulation on getting such a great price. I have never seen that Seiko before - it looks great and ~$70 is a steal. I totally would have picked that up...where did you get it from?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> I guess that makes sense. Hmm deciding on the red one now. It seems the least of a homage to the real aqua Terra and how often do you see a decent red *dress watch*...


I really dislike being pedantic but, it's not a dress watch.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Fake ebay sale. Price jacking at its best.

Here is Certified's Alpina chrono on ebay for $238 after discount vs Certified's own site which has $262 - a couple of days ago it was $212 during their own sale.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

NOT a DEAL

I see that CWS is getting a lot of grief here and I just wanted o mention a good experience. During the last Ebay sale I ordered a Alpina Chrono and it was delivered with zero problems.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> I really dislike being pedantic but, it's not a dress watch.


Yeah I guess not, but it definitely can be worn as such.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Anyone who grabbed the Hadley Roma croc straps, could you confirm how long they are? Assuming the standard 120/80 but would like to confirm. Thanks!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> NOT a DEAL
> 
> I see that CWS is getting a lot of grief here and I just wanted o mention a good experience. During the last Ebay sale I ordered a Alpina Chrono and it was delivered with zero problems.
> 
> View attachment 13435087


I've personally never had an issue with CWS either, but I've always ordered direct from their website whenever I have.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I rest my case....



Techme said:


> Fake ebay sale. Price jacking at its best.
> 
> Here is Certified's Alpina chrono on ebay for $238 after discount vs Certified's own site which has $262 - a couple of days ago it was $212 during their own sale.
> View attachment 13435075
> View attachment 13435079


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Clockwork Synergy 30% off code, min $20, through Sep 5
LABORDAY30


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Can anybody help me with a Gnomon coupon code? Thanks in advance!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> Can anybody help me with a Gnomon coupon code? Thanks in advance!


I've rarely seen any codes for gnomon. If you email and ask them for an additional discount, they may give you a code for 5% off.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## maxfreakout (May 11, 2018)

Well Played! That Alpina is stunning in the flesh - Wow!



valuewatchguy said:


> NOT a DEAL
> 
> I see that CWS is getting a lot of grief here and I just wanted o mention a good experience. During the last Ebay sale I ordered a Alpina Chrono and it was delivered with zero problems.
> 
> View attachment 13435087


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

Best twenty bucks I've spent in a while.


----------



## maxfreakout (May 11, 2018)

Wait, 39mm by _only_ 10mm?! That is impressive! The "Cocktail Time" just does not need "*Cocktail Time*" on the dial and we would be fine!



HoustonReal said:


> The Sea-Gull Seamaster is back in stock, and there's a *NEW COLOR! - $129.00*
> 39mm x 10mm 316L case, 18mm SS bracelet w/solid end links, Sea-Gull ST16 movement, AR coated mineral crystal, screw-down crown, 200M WR, *Date now @3:00
> *
> Quantities:
> ...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

john_s said:


> Best twenty bucks I've spent in a while.
> 
> View attachment 13435189


This is one of the best non G-Shock watches made by Casio.


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Check out the "Seiko Nano Universe" models on Ebay. Very cool looking watches for the price.
> 
> I'd get one, but I already have too many Seikos incoming. Put a deposit on a Kimono yesterday.


I picked up one of these yesterday for just under $252. I hope it looks this good in person. Thank you for the suggestion!









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Okay I bought a red Seagull Seamaster, and went through PayPal fine but when I get taken back to the website it says Payment failed try again even though it went through on PayPal... So idk
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


That happened when I ordered my white AT a few months back. If you look at the top of the page you should see a small line saying "Hello*Username*! Welcome you back!" and then a text link for "user center"

Click user center and you should then be brought to your control panel page and see "my order" on the menu on the left. When you go to orders you should have an order number and status saying "Confirmed,Payed,Unshipped" . This status will stay unchanged like that even after they ship the watch.

When you click on the order itself, you can get to a page where it will tell you your order time and date and another line with "Payment status：	Payed Payment time is 2018-08-30 **:**:**"

Also I'll say the quality on these pieces is REALLY good except for a few small things. Lume is not impressive as expected. Also the bracelet is a SCRATCH MAGNET. Even the lightest brush against a soft material will somehow scratch the bracelet. Hell, I'm pretty sure there were some swirl marks straight from the factory underneath the plastic. Otherwise the watch is great. Movement is accurate and dependable. Styling speaks for itself. The watch is super thin and wears well on the wrist, even larger wrists like mine.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

flypanam said:


> That happened when I ordered my white AT a few months back. If you go to your user control panel or whatever using the text link near the top left of the page, you should see a menu on the left including "orders". When you go to orders you should have an order number and status saying "Confirmed,Payed,Unshipped" . This status will stay like that even after they ship the watch.
> 
> When you click on the order itself, you can get to a page where it will say "Payment status：Payed Payment time is 2018-08-30 **:**:**"


Good to know thanks! I'll post a review of the watch when it arrives. I asked for #299/300 lol we shall see if they listened.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Hamilton Khaki 42mm Chrono with H-21 movement (basically a dressed up valjoux 7750 with an extended _60 hour_ power reserve) for *$535* from Ashford using code *SDKHAKI535*.

Retail $1545. Regular Ashford price ~$900. Next cheapest is eBay for $670 so you're getting about $140 off.

https://www.ashford.com/us/H71566583.pid


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Hamilton Khaki 42mm Chrono with H-21 movement (basically a dressed up valjoux 7750 with an extended _60 hour_ power reserve) for *$535* from Ashford using code *SDKHAKI535*.

Retail $1545. Regular Ashford price ~$900. Next cheapest is eBay for $670 so you're getting about $140 off.

https://www.ashford.com/us/H71566583.pid


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sierra trading clearance 
Wenger Swiss quartz, sapphire, $109









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

aktodd said:


> I picked up one of these yesterday for just under $252. I hope it looks this good in person. Thank you for the suggestion!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is that dial called?

"Sideways California Dial"?

"California After the Earthquake Dial"?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

A deal from last month finally arrived. Wasn't sure exactly what the dial was going to look like. It's gray MOP best I can tell. The moon is mirror polished.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BnFPT5Anunc/


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

ToM 24h sale, FC & Alpina (https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...mepieces-1d158f50-75ac-4660-b417-58d8498168cd)
example







ALPINA STARTIMER PILOT AUTOMATIC // AL-525G4TS6$539.99
$1,050.00



Joma: 661.50
Gnomon: 930


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

RyanD said:


> A deal from last month finally arrived. Wasn't sure exactly what the dial was going to look like. It's gray MOP best I can tell. The moon is mirror polished.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


When every day is a red letter day.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

RyanD said:


> What is that dial called?
> 
> "Sideways California Dial"?
> 
> "California After the Earthquake Dial"?


Haha!!!

+1


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

RyanD said:


> A deal from last month finally arrived. Wasn't sure exactly what the dial was going to look like. It's gray MOP best I can tell. The moon is mirror polished.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Wow! What a unique piece!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

I know it's cutting it close, but if anyone need's a Kohl's 40% off code, PM me. I decided not to pick up anything this time around.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

RyanD said:


> A deal from last month finally arrived. Wasn't sure exactly what the dial was going to look like. It's gray MOP best I can tell. The moon is mirror polished.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Is this one of those times where something is so ugly it's pretty? Like a weird looking kid that is kind if cute anyways?

Apologies in advance. I couldn't help myself.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

ManOnTime said:


> I really dislike being pedantic but, it's not a dress watch.


I was tempted to say it, too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## globetrotta (Jan 13, 2015)

w4tchnut said:


> Sierra trading clearance
> Wenger Swiss quartz, sapphire, $109
> 
> 
> ...


Just tried access STP site 'I don't have access' from here in Australia so used my VPN via USA still no access well maybe they are RIP.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

globetrotta said:


> Just tried access STP site 'I don't have access' from here in Australia so used my VPN via USA still no access well maybe they are RIP.


Works for me, so perhaps you're just SOL.


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

You recommend it, and then make fun of it? Thanks for ruining a purchase I was excited about.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

aktodd said:


> You recommend it, and then make fun of it? Thanks for ruining a purchase I was excited about.


I was thinking of the lumed models like this one. Hadn't even looked at the black on black on black one. Just never seen a Caifornia dial done that way before. Enjoy it!


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

RyanD said:


> I've had the same problems paying directly with credit cards. Buy from a vendor that accepts PayPal if possible. Then use a credit card with no foreign transaction fee in PayPal. Much higher success rate.


An update on my dealings with nanaple:

I sent an email to them yesterday morning after they told me the order was canceled asking them to try again.

They responded by saying that they reached out to the credit card company, it was denied and they are sorry but the order was canceled.

I replied back saying that I confirmed with the card that it was approved and to please try again. They actually did try again (to my surprise) and it went through. Watch should be shipped Monday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just got an email from Chris Ward saying that if we Brits entered 100CW18 in the promo code box at checkout we'd get £100 of all purchases of £500 or more. Dare say that you users of the $ will get a slightly different code.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

maxfreakout said:


> Well Played! That Alpina is stunning in the flesh - Wow!


Thanks! It is a stunning piece for sure. I wish I was able to keep it. It was purchased as a gift.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Today's Massdrop additions









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luckydawg003 (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks, picked up the white one. Since I wanted it ever since I saw it on here like a week ago but was out of stock then. Great price even with tax added.



batmansk6 said:


> Some Timex Waterbury models are a decent deal if you combine JUSTRELAX with the eBay bucks offer.
> 
> In white for $31.19 (1 LEFT) before eBay bucks. https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263853002294
> 
> ...


----------



## wesvette (Sep 15, 2017)

According to Slickdeals...

Ashford [ashford.com]has the Hamilton Men's Watch on sale.

Use code SMJAZZ388 to get final price $388.

https://www.ashford.com/us/H38615555.pid


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

Watchstation has 25% off on SALE item watches right now. There are a number of nice Zodiac's there, but this Super Sea Wolf 53 in emerald green just jumps out as a huge bargain. It retailed originally for $1297, and can be found new now for maybe $800, used for around $550-650, but with the sale and coupon code SAVE25, you could have this stunning automatic watch on a stainless bracelet, brand new for just $485. That's crazy cheap. I have too many watches and probably would not wear a green dial watch that much; otherwise I would be hopping on this deal myself. The blue dial version in the picture below is not available.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Cheapest Nato Straps has put a bunch of premium NATOs on clearance.

https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/on-sale
Code: watchuseek = 15% off

I really like the quality of these and for $4 on clearance, they are very well priced. Lots of colors to choose from.

The only problem is that the website is giving me fits. Every time I put in more than 5 or so items in my cart it will delete some items or reset completely. If you run into this issue, please let me know because Sofie at CNS thinks the problem is on my end (tried different browsers, computers, Operating systems, networks, cleared cookies...).


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

VaEagle said:


> Watchstation has 25% off on SALE item watches right now. There are a number of nice Zodiac's there, but this Super Sea Wolf 53 in emerald green just jumps out as a huge bargain. It retailed originally for $1297, and can be found new now for maybe $800, used for around $550-650, but with the sale and coupon code SAVE25, you could have this stunning automatic watch on a stainless bracelet, brand new for just $485. That's crazy cheap. I have too many watches and probably would not wear a green dial watch that much; otherwise I would be hopping on this deal myself. The blue dial version in the picture below is not available.
> 
> View attachment 13436555


That Seawolf, in that green colorway, is almost ALWAYS "on sale" for $486 at Watch Station (not saying it's not a nice watch or a decent price....just that there's no real urgency to take advantage of some "one time only" pricing).


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sporkboy said:


> Cheapest Nato Straps has put a bunch of premium NATOs on clearance.
> 
> https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/on-sale
> Code: watchuseek = 15% off
> ...


Just added 6 different colors into my cart, all good. Added the 7th and it erased everything.
Good thing I only plan on buying 2 or 3 straps


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't know what's goin on at Ashford, but they have really declined in their watch stock. The Zeniths are basically gone. It's not the same store it was for years. It's sad to see because I love Ashford.



wesvette said:


> According to Slickdeals...
> 
> Ashford [ashford.com]has the Hamilton Men's Watch on sale.
> 
> ...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> I don't know what's goin on at Ashford, but they have really declined in their watch stock. The Zeniths are basically gone. It's not the same store it was for years. It's sad to see because I love Ashford.


I think their inventory stocking levels are very cyclical; perhaps they purchase in lots. For example, I've watched their Jeanrichard inventory for the past couple of years; in that time, I've seen it as high as (I believe) in the 140's and as low as in the 20's; currently they have a relatively low 36 in-stock. I've watched similar peeks/valleys with Hamilton, too.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Any good discount for watchstation's non sale watches? That %25 almost had me purchase another zodiac however it's not on sale.


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

I ran into the same problem at Cheapnatostraps, if I added a sixth item it cleared out five straps. I also didn't see the 20% off for buying 5 or more straps.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Metallman said:


> I ran into the same problem at Cheapnatostraps, if I added a sixth item it cleared out five straps. I also didn't see the 20% off for buying 5 or more straps.


It clearly states on clearance page.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Received an email from PayPal today for eBay: 

"Save $10 when you spend $50 and check out with PayPal. Use Coupon Code 'xxxxx' "

eBay Terms & Conditions:
How to redeem your Coupon:
1. Shop for eligible items. (See below for exclusions).
2. Pay for your item by 11:59 PM Pacific Time on September 5, 2018
3. Enter the unique Coupon code in the redemption code field.
Terms & Conditions:
This Coupon is a $10 discount valid from 12:00 AM PT on August 30, 2018 until 11:59 PM PT on September 5, 2018. Discount applies to the purchase price (excluding shipping, handling, and taxes) of eligible items on eBay.com. Eligible items exclude items from the Coins & Paper Money, Gift Cards & Coupons, and Real Estate categories. Coupon must be used within a single transaction (and can include multiple eligible items), while supplies last. Max one-time use. Only eBay users paying with PayPal and registered with an address located in the United States and Canada are eligible for the Coupon. Valid only for purchases from ebay.com. Any unused difference between the discount amount, as shown on the Coupon, and the purchase price of an item(s) in a single transaction (or cart) will be forfeited.
Coupon is subject to U.S laws, void where prohibited, not redeemable for cash, has no face value, and cannot be combined with any other Coupon, or when paying with PayPal Credit Easy Payments or Gift Cards. eBay may cancel, amend, or revoke the Coupon at any time.


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

Peace N Time said:


> It clearly states on clearance page.
> 
> View attachment 13437305


Thanks for stating the obvious. I saw the disclaimer at the top of the clearance page, however, click on any of the selections in the clearance section and add to your cart, you will then see a chart offering a bulk discount. Seeing as how the web page offers opposing information, thought I'd comment on it in case anybody else was wondering the same thing. Not that it was that important because I used the watchuseek discount for an additional 15% off anyway....


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Metallman said:


> Thanks for stating the obvious. I saw the disclaimer at the top of the clearance page, however, click on any of the selections in the clearance section and add to your cart, you will then see a chart offering a bulk discount. Seeing as how the web page offers opposing information, thought I'd comment on it in case anybody else was wondering the same thing. Not that it was that important because I used the watchuseek discount for an additional 15% off anyway....


I'm guessing the site is just slow to update on removing the chart offering regarding the discount when buying in bulk under the clearance section. IIR, bulk discounts never work on clearance items.

See the Bulk discount section for additional info.


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sporkboy said:


> Cheapest Nato Straps has put a bunch of premium NATOs on clearance.


Picked up 5 straps. Don't have super high expectations, but getting 5 for right at 20, I can't complain.
Thanks


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Received an email from PayPal today for eBay:
> 
> "Save $10 when you spend $50 and check out with PayPal. Use Coupon Code 'xxxxx' "
> 
> ...


I tried code 'xxxxx' but it didn't work. Are you sure it's the right code?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

fandi said:


> I tried code 'xxxxx' but it didn't work. Are you sure it's the right code?


They are unique codes


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

With the recent eBay 15% off, I picked up a JDM Seiko Cocktail Time SARB065. The JDM models vary from the US Market Presage models by using the 6R15 movement and a slightly thinner case. Mine shipped today. Not my pic.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

MissileExpert said:


> With the recent eBay 15% off, I picked up a JDM Seiko Cocktail Time SARB065. The JDM models vary from the US Market Presage models by using the 6R15 movement and a slightly thinner case. Mine shipped today. Not my pic.
> 
> View attachment 13437795


The small indices are also one piece on the newer version and broken on the old


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

MissileExpert said:


> With the recent eBay 15% off, I picked up a JDM Seiko Cocktail Time SARB065. The JDM models vary from the US Market Presage models by using the 6R15 movement and a slightly thinner case. Mine shipped today. Not my pic.
> 
> View attachment 13437795


I really wish my wrists were smaller.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

wake said:


> I really wish my wrists were smaller.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Anyone should be able to wear the SARB065. It is 40mm, not some 34mm piece.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

N8G said:


> Anyone should be able to wear the SARB065. It is 40mm, not some 34mm piece.


I don't technically disagree. It's personal,... but anything smaller than 42mm on my 8" wrist looks like i taped a nickel on there....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

If the sarb065 was 38mm I probably would have kept it.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

fandi said:


> I tried code 'xxxxx' but it didn't work. Are you sure it's the right code?





mplsabdullah said:


> They are unique codes


What mpls said!


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

dumberdrummer said:


> What mpls said!


I'm pretty sure that was a joke. 
I laughed, anyway.

Here's my deal from the bay, but I think it's too small for my wrist. Any takers? Free...just pay the $10 shipping and call it good.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

ayem-bee said:


> I'm pretty sure that was a joke.
> I laughed, anyway.
> 
> Here's my deal from the bay, but I think it's too small for my wrist. Any takers? Free...just pay the $10 shipping and call it good.


What's the lug to lug

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

ayem-bee said:


> I'm pretty sure that was a joke.
> I laughed, anyway.
> 
> Here's my deal from the bay, but I think it's too small for my wrist. Any takers? Free...just pay the $10 shipping and call it good.


Nice vintage piece from the 70's....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

Please let me know if you can fit it under the cuff. Looks thick to me in the photo.


ayem-bee said:


> I'm pretty sure that was a joke.
> I laughed, anyway.
> 
> Here's my deal from the bay, but I think it's too small for my wrist. Any takers? Free...just pay the $10 shipping and call it good.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Since we're on the topic of vintage pieces.... I recently picked up this vintage mechanical piece with alarm function. So far im loving it especially the small seconds complication.

I'm a bit worried though since it wears quite a bit smaller than my daily driver invicta. Not sure if I'm gonna keep it. I do have the perfect 60mm NATO lined up for it though.

What do you guys think?

Wrist size is 7.25" for reference.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

ayem-bee said:


> I'm pretty sure that was a joke.
> I laughed, anyway.
> 
> Here's my deal from the bay, but I think it's too small for my wrist. Any takers? Free...just pay the $10 shipping and call it good.


Most of the corksniffers will turn their noses up at it because it's not Swiss...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

flypanam said:


> Since we're on the topic of vintage pieces.... I recently picked up this vintage mechanical piece with alarm function. So far im loving it especially the small seconds complication.
> 
> I'm a bit worried though since it wears quite a bit smaller than my daily driver invicta. Not sure if I'm gonna keep it. I do have the perfect 60mm NATO lined up for it though.
> 
> ...


I'm digging the alarm function

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

RyanD said:


> I was thinking of the lumed models like this one. Hadn't even looked at the black on black on black one. Just never seen a Caifornia dial done that way before. Enjoy it!


Sorry if I took it wrong. I guess my sense of humor was not functioning correctly. Anyways, it's all good. I like the funky California dial. At least I think I do. I'll find out when I see it first hand.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottjkr1975 (Oct 29, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> *Victorinox VICT26012.CB or VICT26010.CB* Swiss Army watches - *$43.99*
> 38mm x 8.7mm stainless steel case, Swiss quartz movement, 100M WR, brown or black leather strap


Thanks HR! I ordered one in black. What a great deal!


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

flypanam said:


> Since we're on the topic of vintage pieces.... I recently picked up this vintage mechanical piece with alarm function. So far im loving it especially the small seconds complication.
> 
> I'm a bit worried though since it wears quite a bit smaller than my daily driver invicta. Not sure if I'm gonna keep it. I do have the perfect 60mm NATO lined up for it though.
> 
> ...


That must be a vintage Invicta!!


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

scottjkr1975 said:


> Thanks HR! I ordered one in black. What a great deal!


I bought one for the wife.she likes this style&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

scottjkr1975 said:


> Thanks HR! I ordered one in black. What a great deal!


I bought one for the wife.she likes this style👍


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Refurb. bargain. Alpina Men's AL-525NN4S6 Startimer Pilot Automatic Blue Dial, 44mm x 10.7mm, 100m WR, sapphire crystal, "*mfg. refurbished*", sold by OWD, *$350*. New on eBay: $745. Jomashop: $627.

Alpina product page here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Men...c-Blue-Dial-Big-Date-44mm-Watch-/263867187277

Browsing google images, some photos look black, some blue. Here is the stock photo from the listing (note that their photo of the back is off -- it has pushers):









Here is a photo from Jomashop's listing:


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Three Bargain thread Startimer acquisitions. I love these watches. At these prices it's crazy.

Manufacture, 7750 bi-compax, and blue-dialed quartz.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Robotaz said:


> Three Bargain thread Startimer acquisitions. I love these watches. At these prices it's crazy.
> 
> Manufacture, 7750 bi-compax, and blue-dialed quartz.


This is now officially an Alpina thread.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

flypanam said:


> This is now officially an Alpina thread.


Hey, endorsing Bargain thread buys IMO is helping people weigh their options. I don't endorse watches, but I recommend these Alpina deals.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> Three Bargain thread Startimer acquisitions. I love these watches. At these prices it's crazy.
> 
> Manufacture, 7750 bi-compax, and blue-dialed quartz.
> 
> ...


Sweet -- nice family photo. If these were from Certified, did your purchases go smoothly? (Only asking b/c I remember that CWS gave folks a lot of grief around that time.) Quickly checking eBay, I didn't find any of the old deals. Certified's site still has some Alpina models, and their prices appear to beat the prices on eBay. The prices are probably still good, but it's hard to see them the same way after seeing what they were.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> Congratulation on getting such a great price. I have never seen that Seiko before - it looks great and ~$70 is a steal. I totally would have picked that up...where did you get it from?


Bought it on eBay. I have seen it priced low like that earlier this year. Look up Seiko SNKN69


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

20% Ebates on Rakuten Global.

I am no longer without Sinn.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Here is an in-store TJ Maxx deal.

Nixon Time Teller Star Wars BB-8 edition. 
MSRP $175.
TJ Maxx clearance $29.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

RyanD said:


> 20% Ebates on Rakuten Global.
> 
> I am no longer without Sinn.


Which Sinn did you pick up? I've been looking to get one, but not sure which model to get.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

raheelc said:


> Which Sinn did you pick up? I've been looking to get one, but not sure which model to get.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Japan only limited edition of 200 chrono. Seemed like a safe bet with a nice color combo.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> Here is an in-store TJ Maxx deal.
> 
> Nixon Time Teller Star Wars BB-8 edition.
> MSRP $175.
> ...


That's pretty cool if you're a Star Wars geek, and I am. I may have to go to my local TJ Maxx's and take a look around.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Refurb. bargain. Alpina Men's AL-525NN4S6 Startimer Pilot Automatic Blue Dial, 44mm x 10.7mm, 100m WR, sapphire crystal, "*mfg. refurbished*", sold by OWD, *$350*. New on eBay: $745. Jomashop: $627.
> 
> Alpina product page here.
> 
> ...


That is a great deal...If I hadn't just bought a new watch I would have picked one of these up for sure.

Is it just me or does the Alpina logo remind anyone else of the Deathly Hallows symbol?


----------



## JJGordo (Apr 14, 2013)

ayem-bee said:


> I'm pretty sure that was a joke.
> I laughed, anyway.
> 
> Here's my deal from the bay, but I think it's too small for my wrist. Any takers? Free...just pay the $10 shipping and call it good.


I love it because this is the "Heads Up!" thread.


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Refurb. bargain. Alpina Men's AL-525NN4S6 Startimer Pilot Automatic Blue Dial, 44mm x 10.7mm, 100m WR, sapphire crystal, "*mfg. refurbished*", sold by OWD, *$350*. New on eBay: $745. Jomashop: $627.
> 
> Alpina product page here.
> 
> ...


Pounced. Thank you. Due this Thursday.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

crysman2000 said:


> Bought it on eBay. I have seen it priced low like that earlier this year. Look up Seiko SNKN69


The watch is from the Recraft line. I've had one for over a year (on a different band) and it draws more unsolicited compliments than any other of my watches. Gold detailing really pops in the sun. Congrats on a great purchase.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> 15% cash back from Ebates for Rakuten Global
> 
> View attachment 13421743





justin86 said:


> Sweet. So they should bump it up to 20% in the next day or two like they do every time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Do you own a DeLorean?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Japan only limited edition of 200 chrono. Seemed like a safe bet with a nice color combo.


Cash back and payment confirmed already. Looks to be in pretty good condition, and it comes with the extra Sinn strap and all boxes and papers.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Can any of you experienced Rakuten Global buyers help me out? I ordered a luxury watch (don't want to say what yet) last night and was waiting for the confirmation email and shipping cost email to come through overnight. It did as expected, but the shipping charge has me shocked. They have it listed as such: shipping fee (tax included) - 99,999 (yen) handling fee (tax included) 0 (Yen). Ok, but the conversion comes to $903! That obviously blows the deal out of the water. Can anyone provide advice? Is that not really the actual price they will charge, i.e. just a place holder, or is shipping with insurance insanely expensive for a relatively expensive watch? Wondering if I should cancel the deal now or try working with them. Seller is Nanaple, btw.

Edit: Saw someone else post this as something seller Glories did with them as well. Hoping it is just placeholder, but can someone with experience explain the next step please?


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

N8G said:


> Can any of you experienced Rakuten Global buyers help me out? I ordered a luxury watch (don't want to say what yet) last night and was waiting for the confirmation email and shipping cost email to come through overnight. It did as expected, but the shipping charge has me shocked. They have it listed as such: shipping fee (tax included) - 99,999 (yen) handling fee (tax included) 0 (Yen). Ok, but the conversion comes to $903! That obviously blows the deal out of the water. Can anyone provide advice? Is that not really the actual price they will charge, i.e. just a place holder, or is shipping with insurance insanely expensive for a relatively expensive watch? Wondering if I should cancel the deal now or try working with them. Seller is Nanaple, btw.
> 
> Edit: Saw someone else post this as something seller Glories did with them as well. Hoping it is just placeholder, but can someone with experience explain the next step please?


Yeah it's just a placeholder. They will either email again with the updated amount and shipping, or cancel it if it isn't in stock or they can't ship to you (but that rarely happens).

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

N8G said:


> Can any of you experienced Rakuten Global buyers help me out? I ordered a luxury watch (don't want to say what yet) last night and was waiting for the confirmation email and shipping cost email to come through overnight. It did as expected, but the shipping charge has me shocked. They have it listed as such: shipping fee (tax included) - 99,999 (yen) handling fee (tax included) 0 (Yen). Ok, but the conversion comes to $903! That obviously blows the deal out of the water. Can anyone provide advice? Is that not really the actual price they will charge, i.e. just a place holder, or is shipping with insurance insanely expensive for a relatively expensive watch? Wondering if I should cancel the deal now or try working with them. Seller is Nanaple, btw.
> 
> Edit: Saw someone else post this as something seller Glories did with them as well. Hoping it is just placeholder, but can someone with experience explain the next step please?


I had a similar experience with Nanaple earlier this week. It's a placeholder until the shop confirms.

My shipping on a Nomos Orion was later updated to 2,000 JPY.

I had issues with Nanaple which ended up working out, but they almost canceled my order due to credit card issues. It was a hassle and I had to stay up late waiting for them to reply to me.

They also dont send an email to confirm total cost with shipping before trying to process the charge. Other sellers I've used (with PayPal) always send an update with shipping that you must approve.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

N8G said:


> Can any of you experienced Rakuten Global buyers help me out? I ordered a luxury watch (don't want to say what yet) last night and was waiting for the confirmation email and shipping cost email to come through overnight. It did as expected, but the shipping charge has me shocked. They have it listed as such: shipping fee (tax included) - 99,999 (yen) handling fee (tax included) 0 (Yen). Ok, but the conversion comes to $903! That obviously blows the deal out of the water. Can anyone provide advice? Is that not really the actual price they will charge, i.e. just a place holder, or is shipping with insurance insanely expensive for a relatively expensive watch? Wondering if I should cancel the deal now or try working with them. Seller is Nanaple, btw.
> 
> Edit: Saw someone else post this as something seller Glories did with them as well. Hoping it is just placeholder, but can someone with experience explain the next step please?


Don't be surprised when the actual shipping charge is $50 or more:

Shipping fee total(EMS): 6,800JPY.
(Including insurance and material weight) Because, from "April 1, 2017" 200,000 JPY or more items, It costs 2,800 JPY separately from shipping fee.
The standard of Japan Post has changed.
Therefore, shipping fee is 4,000JPY + 2,800JPY= Total:6,800JPY.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Don't be surprised when the actual shipping charge is $50 or more:
> 
> Shipping fee total(EMS): 6,800JPY.
> (Including insurance and material weight) Because, from "April 1, 2017" 200,000 JPY or more items, It costs 2,800 JPY separately from shipping fee.
> ...


Thanks all

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Quick update on CheapestNATOStraps.com and the shopping cart issue.

It turns out that there is some problem with the quantity discount when you try buying multiple clearance items. There is a work around:
1. Add 4+ of a non-clearance strap
2. Add clearance items 
3. Go to cart and change the non-clearance strap quantity down to 1 or remove it altogether

With the above procedure I could check out with a total of 10 straps.

Special thanks go to those that confirmed that it wasn't just me and to Sofie for helping me troubleshoot her shopping cart funkiness.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Don't be surprised when the actual shipping charge is $50 or more:
> 
> Shipping fee total(EMS): 6,800JPY.
> (Including insurance and material weight) Because, from "April 1, 2017" 200,000 JPY or more items, It costs 2,800 JPY separately from shipping fee.
> ...


The shipping also takes longer if the item is over 200,000 JPY since Japanese customs evaluates extra required forms and may investigate the actual item.

Not sure if the 200,000 threshold includes or excludes shipping fees, but based on a recent purchase, I'm guessing it doesn't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> The shipping also takes longer if the item is over 200,000 JPY since Japanese customs evaluates extra required forms and may investigate the actual item.
> 
> Not sure if the 200,000 threshold includes or excludes shipping fees, but based on a recent purchase, I'm guessing it doesn't.


Mine was 203,800. I should have asked for a discount.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

AreaTrend has the *Seiko SPRC33* Prospex Automatic on sale for $177.95 after $5 coupon (*ATREND5*). $270 on eBay and $369 from Island Watch.

https://www.areatrend.com/us/seiko-mens-srpc33k-grey-leather-automatic-fa-1682094373


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Mine was 203,800. I should have asked for a discount.


Yeah, my Speedy Pro was about $90 to ship to Maryland. But then again it was the largest watch box I've ever seen. I thought it came with an actual space shuttle when I first saw it. The seller offered to ship me the watch and accessories with no box for $15, which I obviously declined.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop today with a first time Seiko SKA model









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

RyanD said:


> Cash back and payment confirmed already. Looks to be in pretty good condition, and it comes with the extra Sinn strap and all boxes and papers.


I'm guessing you'll end up with a German/Japanese Day display, since the day displayed is German and it's a Japanese Market watch. Good looking watch, though.


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Refurb. bargain. Alpina Men's AL-525NN4S6 Startimer Pilot Automatic Blue Dial, 44mm x 10.7mm, 100m WR, sapphire crystal, "*mfg. refurbished*", sold by OWD, *$350*. New on eBay: $745. Jomashop: $627.
> 
> Alpina product page here.
> 
> ...


These are refurbs, so it's not entirely fair to compare pricing with new watches offered elsewhere. Still a nice watch. I love my Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT, which I'm wearing as I post this.


----------



## Luckydawg003 (Jun 18, 2016)

Ebay has 20% off until 9/3 for Labor day. Max $50 off orders $25+. Code Justrelax.

Apparently you can only use the code once. I used it the other day when it was only 15% off.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

*$999* each at the official Maurice Lacroix website store.


----------



## nuru (Jan 15, 2012)

Luckydawg003 said:


> Ebay has 20% off until 9/3 for Labor day. Max $50 off orders $25+. Code Justrelax.
> 
> Apparently you can only use the code once. I used it the other day when it was only 15% off.


This one is on select categories/items only, I think, while the other code was general.


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

MrMajestyk said:


> Massdrop today with a first time Seiko SKA model


Those are attractive watches and I'm glad to see Massdrop branching out. I comparison shopped a bit and found similar and lower prices at the usual places, which also allow returns and will get you the watch within a week. I don't mean to be yet another guy complaining that Massdrop deals are not deals because sometimes they are; I'm just sayin, shop around on this particular SKA.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

rinsk21 said:


> Yeah, my Speedy Pro was about $90 to ship to Maryland. But then again it was the largest watch box I've ever seen. I thought it came with an actual space shuttle when I first saw it. The seller offered to ship me the watch and accessories with no box for $15, which I obviously declined.


Good call. You can sell the box for $300 if you don't want it.


----------



## jalisco (Mar 21, 2012)

Copy from other forum


> Cadisen C1030 aka Cadisen Lambda (automatic with power reserve and mesh) only for $49 in https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_009581594163.html


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

True. It would make a nice vacation home for a family of four.


househalfman said:


> Good call. You can sell the box for $300 if you don't want it.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

rinsk21 said:


> Yeah, my Speedy Pro was about $90 to ship to Maryland. But then again it was the largest watch box I've ever seen. I thought it came with an actual space shuttle when I first saw it. The seller offered to ship me the watch and accessories with no box for $15, which I obviously declined.


Did you get charged any import fees,duty fees, etc? Curious

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

MissileExpert said:


> I'm guessing you'll end up with a German/Japanese Day display, since the day displayed is German and it's a Japanese Market watch.


I sure hope so!


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Nope. Nothing on my end, I assume they took care of anything required on theirs.


horhay86 said:


> Did you get charged any import fees,duty fees, etc? Curious
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> AreaTrend has the *Seiko SPRC33* Prospex Automatic on sale for $177.95 after $5 coupon (*ATREND5*). $270 on eBay and $369 from Island Watch.
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/us/seiko-mens-srpc33k-grey-leather-automatic-fa-1682094373
> 
> View attachment 13439647


I got this back in May from Area Trend when it was about the same price ($174). It is a great watch. It does have 21mm strap width. Here it is with a 22mm Fossil leather and silicone strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Ayreonaut said:


> *$999* each at the official Maurice Lacroix website store.
> 
> View attachment 13439681
> View attachment 13439683


Can't find link.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

https://www.panatime.com/


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

rinsk21 said:


> Yeah, my Speedy Pro was about $90 to ship to Maryland. But then again it was the largest watch box I've ever seen. I thought it came with an actual space shuttle when I first saw it. The seller offered to ship me the watch and accessories with no box for $15, which I obviously declined.


OT:

Check out this post. Forum member makes watch boxes out of watch boxes. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/*-official-speedmaster-club-thread-*-399373-386.html#post45031827


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

And Rakuten Global is down...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> And Rakuten Global is down...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


...aaaaaannnnddd its up again


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> And Rakuten Global is down...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


...aaaaaannnnddd its up again :-!


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

mannal said:


> OT:
> 
> Check out this post. Forum member makes watch boxes out of watch boxes.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/*-official-speedmaster-club-thread-*-399373-386.html#post45031827


Wow!!! Love the idea, thanks for bringing it to my attention!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Good to know thanks! I'll post a review of the watch when it arrives. I asked for #299/300 lol we shall see if they listened.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> I ordered #300 .. I wonder what will happen if two people order the same #.. my guess the chinese make 2 watches with the same serial number.. lol


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

My Seiko Turtle Save the Ocean just arrived. Chapter ring and bezel is slightly misaligned :-( Sadly going to be returning it, the dial looks amazing. Guess I'll wait till another eBay coupon comes around. 

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Iqbal624 (Jun 6, 2012)

Any suggestions on What a good buy at Rakutan is? I don’t see any Sinn’s listed. I’m new to the watch bargain shopping... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Iqbal624 said:


> Any suggestions on What a good buy at Rakutan is? I don't see any Sinn's listed. I'm new to the watch bargain shopping...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see 133 listings, but I guess that just means my web-fu is stronger than yours.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/search/?tl=558929&k=sinn&l-id=search_regular


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I noticed that you can get a Seiko SBDC053 from Chino's Rakuten Global site for $498 after ebates 20% cash back. 

That's a dang good deal.


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

There always seem to be some OK deals on Balls on RG

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/auc-nishikino/item/13313005/

https://global.rakuten.com/en/search/?k=ball&tl=558929&tag=1004076


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Iqbal624 said:


> Any suggestions on What a good buy at Rakutan is? I don't see any Sinn's listed. I'm new to the watch bargain shopping...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends on budget and if you like Seiko.

Pre-owned Spring Drive Tuna $1517 after rebate (fair condition)

Pre-owned Transocean Chono $1317 after rebate (good condition)

SBBN025 (DARTH Tuna) $1050 after rebate (New condition but no box or accessories) (heck of a watch!)

SBDC061 (new MM200 model) $684 not a fabulous deal but better than used prices on WUS so far

Pre-Owned SBDC037 white and rose gold transocean (quirky design but someone more stylish than me could make it work) $626 after rebate

Pre-Owned SBBN037 (blue fin tuna) $622 after rebate, at least $100 less than any pre-owned prices I have seen on WUS

SZSC004 Jade Sumo $372 after rebate, won't deliver till late September but seems like a killer price if you like teal/green

SBDC033 Blumo $326.56 after rebate........killer price on a sumo

I'm not providing links so I hope your google-fu is up to snuff

Happy hunting!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

RyanD said:


> Too bad the Ebay coupon is limited to $100. I think this is the best Patek for the price I've seen.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Patek-Philippe-5396-Annual-Calendar-Moon-5396G-001-18kt-White-Gold-Automatic/352427846598


That dial doesn't look like the typical 5396 dial... it looks off.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

horhay86 said:


> Did you get charged any import fees,duty fees, etc? Curious
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I think I was charged a little over $100 for my speedypro shopping. As long as they use japan EMS / USPS, there shouldn't be any duties. Also super fast delivery!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

The Gooroo dropped the price on the Invicta bronze diver









Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I think I was charged a little over $100 for my speedypro shopping. As long as they use japan EMS / USPS, there shouldn't be any duties. Also super fast delivery!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

w4tchnut said:


> The Gooroo dropped the price on the Invicta bronze diver
> 
> ...


Cool-

Orange 25646, *$100*:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Invicta-25646-Pro-Diver-Mens-45mm-Tin-Bronze-Rose-Tone-Orange-Dial-Automatic/332778246526









Purple (plum, maybe?) 25647, *$100*:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Invicta-25647-Pro-Diver-Mens-45mm-Tin-Bronze-Rose-Tone-Red-Dial-Automatic-Watch/332778246658









The black model 25642 is *$130* at Jomashop:
https://www.jomashop.com/invicta-pro-diver-watch-25642.html


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Cool-
> 
> Orange, *$100*:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Invicta-25646-Pro-Diver-Mens-45mm-Tin-Bronze-Rose-Tone-Orange-Dial-Automatic/332778246526
> ...


Those are great prices - I've been posting about these being incredible deals. I just received my "red" one today - it's a dark red - more like garnet. Looks great on a brown leather strap.

The orange one really pops - I wear mine daily and it's developed an incredible patina. These all look great on a black rubber strap - the leather they come on are not the greatest.

I purchased all the dial colors now in this series - they are an amazing bargain for a bronze watch. I'll probably grab another orange and red one just for the heck of it - they are a steal!












































Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

I also received my "red" bronze Invicta. It's definitely not red, but more burgundy/wine colored. The shot below is next to the 42mm Hamilton Khaki Aviation. The Invicta wears much smaller than its 45mm. And, big surprise, contrary to what I've read, it has a screw-down crown!

I wanted the green, but it was sold out before that PREGAME15 code went live.

However, Invicta Stores has all 5 colors on clearance. The green, blue and black are available for $121.34 after code LABOR48. The red and orange are only $72.79 after the code!

https://invictastores.com/catalogsearch/result/q=bronze

EDIT: the link doesn't work the way I intended. Once you're on the site, just enter BRONZE in the search field.

Disregard the glare in the pics. I still have the sticker on. I can't wait for the patina!


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for the Invicta Stores link - just grabbed another red and orange!! $154.33 for TWO awesome bronze watches - what a deal (even though I already have them!!)!! I'll try and post a photo of all 5 colors together this weekend - they all rock! I agree with you - many here think the 45 mm size is too large, but this watch does not wear that large on the wrist (40 mm watches are my ideal size, and these do not feel oversized on my wrists).



ayem-bee said:


> I also received my "red" bronze Invicta. It's definitely not red, but more burgundy/wine colored. The shot below is next to the 42mm Hamilton Khaki Aviation. The Invicta wears much smaller than its 45mm. And, big surprise, contrary to what I've read, it has a screw-down crown!
> 
> I wanted the green, but it was sold out before that PREGAME15 code went live.
> 
> ...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I installed the Global Rakuten app on my tablet and phone last night and found them quite fast and easier to navigate.

Due to language differences, it pays to try and learn the jargon and phrases the sellers use for specific watches - correct model names and codes don't always work.

For example; try 'Black Boy' for SKX007, 'Pro Specks' or '200m diver' and the search might give some fresh results.

Happy hunting!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Double Post.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Techme said:


> I installed the Global Rakuten app on my tablet and phone last night and found them quite fast and easier to navigate.
> 
> Due to language differences, it pays to try and learn the jargon and phrases the sellers use for specific watches - correct model names and codes don't always work.
> 
> ...


Don't forget the Omega Cima Star! Somewhere, I saw that Nomos watches come with a horse ass belt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> SZSC004 Jade Sumo $372 after rebate, won't deliver till late September but seems like a killer price if you like teal/green
> 
> SBDC033 Blumo $326.56 after rebate........killer price on a sumo
> 
> ...


So, I've been contemplating the jade sumo for a while now, and every time ebates runs a good cashback promotion I get very tempted... but I have not yet pulled the trigger for two reasons. I'm hoping someone on here more knowledgeable than me can help.

I did buy a blumo from ebay a while back (again thanks to this thread). So that's one reason I'm hesitant on the jade sumo..

But the real reason is that what proof is there that it's a limited edition model? When you google SZSC004 or Jade Monster, all the results are from retailers or unofficial blogs, claiming the model is limited. But from what I can tell scouring the internet for pictures and videos, the watch itself has no numbering. There is no "limited edition" or even a "special edition" moniker on the dial or caseback.

Can anyone who got this watch chime in? Can anyone confirm that it's really part of a limited run? I know the Seiko "Night Monsters" were supposed to be a limited unnumbered run, but they're still cranking them out due to demand, which kind of lessens their value in my eyes. I paid full price for my Seiko STO turtle thinking it would be more limited, and now i'm kicking myself for paying MSRP when they're all over eBay for half the price (with the right coupons applied).


----------



## fcb358 (Mar 14, 2017)

kostasd said:


> Thanks for the Invicta Stores link - just grabbed another red and orange!! $154.33 for TWO awesome bronze watches - what a deal (even though I already have them!!)!! I'll try and post a photo of all 5 colors together this weekend - they all rock! I agree with you - many here think the 45 mm size is too large, but this watch does not wear that large on the wrist (40 mm watches are my ideal size, and these do not feel oversized on my wrists).


How did you get 2 for $154.33 ($77.17 average/watch)?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

flypanam said:


> So, I've been contemplating the jade sumo for a while now, and every time ebates runs a good cashback promotion I get very tempted... but I have not yet pulled the trigger for two reasons. I'm hoping someone on here more knowledgeable than me can help.
> 
> I did buy a blumo from ebay a while back (again thanks to this thread). So that's one reason I'm hesitant on the jade sumo..
> 
> ...


A question that will probably yield much better answers in F21.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

fcb358 said:


> How did you get 2 for $154.33 ($77.17 average/watch)?


The answer to your question is in the same post you're quoting!!!!


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

flypanam said:


> So, I've been contemplating the jade sumo for a while now, and every time ebates runs a good cashback promotion I get very tempted... but I have not yet pulled the trigger for two reasons. I'm hoping someone on here more knowledgeable than me can help.
> 
> I did buy a blumo from ebay a while back (again thanks to this thread). So that's one reason I'm hesitant on the jade sumo..
> 
> ...


Actually when they were announced a few very reputable Japanese stores had in the description that the szsc004 and szsc005 were only 3500 model production runs. Obviously take it with a grain of salt, but I believe it.

According to my Jade monster case, mine was made in July. Also if other forum members are correct, mine should be #35/3500, which kinda doesn't make sense since they released the first run in February... UNLESS they released them in descending order from 3500.


----------



## fcb358 (Mar 14, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> The answer to your question is in the same post you're quoting!!!!


Yeah, I was using an different coupon code that didn't work any longer on these watches (LASTCALL5) then say the LABOR48 code after posting.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

dumberdrummer said:


> A question that will probably yield much better answers in F21.


I figured I'd post here because several members purchased them the last time Rakuten had a cashback event. But you are right! This is just the only thread I ever post on. You're my peeps I'm scared to venture outside the comfortable confines of f71...


----------



## fcb358 (Mar 14, 2017)

kostasd said:


> Those are great prices - I've been posting about these being incredible deals. I just received my "red" one today - it's a dark red - more like garnet. Looks great on a brown leather strap.
> 
> The orange one really pops - I wear mine daily and it's developed an incredible patina. These all look great on a black rubber strap - the leather they come on are not the greatest.
> 
> ...


What is the bezel insert material? Would think aluminum but looks shiny/smooth like ceramic in your pics. Ayem-bee says his had a screw down crown! Can you report the same?


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

flypanam said:


> I figured I'd post here because several members purchased them the last time Rakuten had a cashback event. But you are right! This is just the only thread I ever post on. You're my peeps I'm scared to venture outside the comfortable confines of f71...


We're happy you are here - and I think you ended up getting a good answer 
I don't mind random questions about watches people are thinking of buying (especially when they are attached to a deal).


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Double post


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

fcb358 said:


> What is the bezel insert material? Would think aluminum but looks shiny/smooth like ceramic in your pics. Ayem-bee says his had a screw down crown! Can you report the same?


Aluminum uni-directional 120 click bezel, and they all have screw down crowns. Just buy the watch - you'll be very pleased with it. I bought an extra red and orange one just because I feel these are giveaway prices. I'll try and post all 5 colors that I have tomorrow - each one is beautiful.

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

kostasd said:


> Those are great prices - I've been posting about these being incredible deals. I just received my "red" one today - it's a dark red - more like garnet. Looks great on a brown leather strap.
> 
> The orange one really pops - I wear mine daily and it's developed an incredible patina. These all look great on a black rubber strap - the leather they come on are not the greatest.
> 
> ...


Ok, ok you win. That burgundy and brown looks really good. I think 45mm will be too big for my 6.75 inch wrist, but worth taking a flyer at $73! I am sure I can flip it for that.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Looking for a link for a BRONZE INVICTA for $73 Can you help me?


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

All this talk of $73 Bronze Invicta watches made me go to the Invicta website and I came across the take an extra 50% off Last Call section (you take an additional 50% the reduced price): https://invictastores.com/last-call

and bought my parents a his and her matching set of this watch:









$58 each after applying the code: LASTCALL50
Yes, they are both huge Disney fans


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> Looking for a link for a BRONZE INVICTA for $73 Can you help me?


Go to the link below for all the Bronze Invictas at Invicta Store, and then add the ones you want to your shopping cart. Use discount code LABOR48 to receive 48% off the listed prices on those pieces. Depending on whether there is an Invicta Store in your state, you may have to pay sales tax at Checkout.

https://invictastores.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=tin+bronze


----------



## fcb358 (Mar 14, 2017)

kostasd said:


> Go to the link below for all the Bronze Invictas at Invicta Store, and then add the ones you want to your shopping cart. Use discount code LABOR48 to receive 48% off the listed prices on those pieces. Depending on whether there is an Invicta Store in your state, you may have to pay sales tax at Checkout.
> 
> https://invictastores.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=tin+bronze


Hmmm, the code doesn't seem to be working for my any longer. Showed the discount earlier when I put in my cart but went to check out a few minutes ago and the discount no longer applied. Just me?


----------



## fcb358 (Mar 14, 2017)

kostasd said:


> Go to the link below for all the Bronze Invictas at Invicta Store, and then add the ones you want to your shopping cart. Use discount code LABOR48 to receive 48% off the listed prices on those pieces. Depending on whether there is an Invicta Store in your state, you may have to pay sales tax at Checkout.
> 
> https://invictastores.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=tin+bronze


Hmmm, the code doesn't seem to be working for my any longer. Showed the discount earlier when I put in my cart but went to check out a few minutes ago and the discount no longer applied. Just me?


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

disregard. Invicta site is glitching.


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

fcb358 said:


> Hmmm, the code doesn't seem to be working for my any longer. Showed the discount earlier when I put in my cart but went to check out a few minutes ago and the discount no longer applied. Just me?


Yeah, the code doesn't seem to be working anymore with me now. Not sure if perhaps it was a "one time use" per customer?? Trying to find what the * means next to the 48%*, but can't seem to find the * anywhere below on their page. It's near the 50% Off, states "Select Styles. Exclusions Apply.", but can't seem to find the exclusions to read further. Hope they fill my order from this afternoon with the 48% off - will be bummed if they don't, even though I already have these watches! Only thing I'm guessing might be that the coupon code starts tomorrow?? Their site has been glitchy for me in the past - sometimes their discount codes would not work, but would come back later and they would, so give it another try at another time. Not sure, but it worked for me earlier:

Product Name SKU Price Qty Subtotal
Invicta Pro Diver Mens Automatic 45mm Tin Bronze Case Red Dial - Model 25647
25647 $139.99
Ordered: 1
$139.99
Invicta Pro Diver Mens Automatic 45mm Tin Bronze Case Orange Dial - Model 25646
25646 $139.99
Ordered: 1
$139.99 
Subtotal $279.98
Shipping & Handling $0.00
Discount (Labor Day Extra 48% Off) -$134.39
Grand Total (Excl.Tax) $145.59
Tax $8.74
Grand Total (Incl.Tax) $154.33


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> Looking for a link for a BRONZE INVICTA for $73 Can you help me?


LABOR48

https://invictastores.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=bronze

https://invictastores.com/invicta-pro-diver-mens-automatic-45mm-tin-bronze-case-red-dial-model-25647


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

double post


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

fcb358 said:


> Hmmm, the code doesn't seem to be working for my any longer. Showed the discount earlier when I put in my cart but went to check out a few minutes ago and the discount no longer applied. Just me?


Code not working for me either. Checked three different browsers.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

Dead for me as well....


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Labor48 and Lastcall50 not working for Invicta stores. Time to wake somebody in IT up.


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

Not working for me either.

Gooroo has them for $100 - maybe there are still some ebay coupons to be had.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Invicta-25...se-Tone-Red-Dial-Automatic-Watch/332778246658

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Invicta-25...246526?hash=item4d7b21117e:g:yf0AAOSwMPxbgDml


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

ManOnTime said:


> Code not working for me either. Checked three different browsers.


That's a bummer. I'm hoping this is all related to a glitch on their site. Try it again at a later time - I purchased my blue dialed bronze from them using a discount code a few weeks back, and had the same issue where a discount code wasn't taking - came back after an hour or so and it took.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

wake said:


> Dead for me as well....


Same, just tried it on the orange dial, no go, which is funny as it worked earlier when I got the blue one at 8:12pm EDT just fine for $121.34


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

kostasd said:


> Go to the link below for all the Bronze Invictas at Invicta Store, and then add the ones you want to your shopping cart. Use discount code LABOR48 to receive 48% off the listed prices on those pieces. Depending on whether there is an Invicta Store in your state, you may have to pay sales tax at Checkout.
> 
> https://invictastores.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=tin+bronze


Thanks but the code doesn't work for me either. Luckily, I don't need any more watches now b-)


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Same, just tried it on the orange dial, no go, which is funny as it worked earlier when I got the blue one at 8:12pm EDT just fine for $121.34


Someone forgot to raise all the retails in advance of the promotion. All codes shut down at present.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Cvp33 said:


> Someone forgot to raise all the retails in advance of the promotion. All codes shut down at present.


Still working for me.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Actually when they were announced a few very reputable Japanese stores had in the description that the szsc004 and szsc005 were only 3500 model production runs. Obviously take it with a grain of salt, but I believe it.
> 
> According to my Jade monster case, mine was made in July. Also if other forum members are correct, mine should be #35/3500, which kinda doesn't make sense since they released the first run in February... UNLESS they released them in descending order from 3500.


That's definitely... interesting. I'm inclined to believe it's limited, but the numbering definitely seems weird. Maybe each batch is 3500? I'm not sure. What makes me wonder is that the vendors on Rakuten won't ship til later in september, meaning they're waiting on stock... leading me to believe Seiko is manufacturing more watches and thus the watch isn't as limited as it seems.

Either way, it's absolutely beautiful. I absolutely want it. But if it's not truly limited... do I want it enough to buy it on top of my blumo? arghh


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

The Invicta Labor48 code just worked for me using Safari on an iPad. I couldn’t resist for $73!


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

flypanam said:


> That's definitely... interesting. I'm inclined to believe it's limited, but the numbering definitely seems weird. Maybe each batch is 3500? I'm not sure. What makes me wonder is that the vendors on Rakuten won't ship til later in september, meaning they're waiting on stock... leading me to believe Seiko is manufacturing more watches and thus the watch isn't as limited as it seems.
> 
> Either way, it's absolutely beautiful. I absolutely want it. But if it's not truly limited... do I want it enough to buy it on top of my blumo? arghh


Yeah I wish Seiko would just be upfront about limited editions or limited runs. I believe they ship in September because that's the third batch of them, the first batch was February, second batch was July/August, third is September, but I could be wrong.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

My Global Rakuten is only showing 15% now... wth 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

Its working for me now too. Same computer and browser which would not work 1/2 hour ago


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Still not working for me


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

flypanam said:


> So, I've been contemplating the jade sumo for a while now, and every time ebates runs a good cashback promotion I get very tempted... but I have not yet pulled the trigger for two reasons. I'm hoping someone on here more knowledgeable than me can help.
> 
> I did buy a blumo from ebay a while back (again thanks to this thread). So that's one reason I'm hesitant on the jade sumo..
> 
> ...


I pulled the trigger. I was originally looking for a blue Sumo. My favorite Rakuten shop was taking pre-orders on the 004. (seiko specialty store 3s). I've had it for a week and I'm happy.


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> Still not working for me


This time I tried it without all CAPS. Labor48 I also logged in to the site first.


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> Still not working for me


It's not working for me, either. Still, try it again - it should work at a later time. Try it tomorrow - you NEED this watch! :-d


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

heavyjumbo said:


> This time I tried it without all CAPS. Labor48 I also logged in to the site first.


Yes, just worked as Labor48 without all CAPS!


----------



## fcb358 (Mar 14, 2017)

kostasd said:


> Yes, just worked as Labor48 without all CAPS!


I can't get it to work with the orange, only the red. Any others seeing this same quirk?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

LASTCALL50 worked for me.

I bought 2 of the World Soccer Mexico Editions for some customers of mine. That's a lot of watch for just under $52 and they will love them.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

fcb358 said:


> I can't get it to work with the orange, only the red. Any others seeing this same quirk?


Yupp,..me too.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Code only works on the red dial for 73$ so do not expect other models for this price. It works for all except the orange though. 115$ is still a good price for what you get.


----------



## fcb358 (Mar 14, 2017)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Code only works on the red dial for 73$ so do not expect other models for this price. It works for all except the orange though. 115$ is still a good price for what you get.


Disappointing. Sounds like it worked on both red and orange for kostasd 4 hours ago.


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Code only works on the red dial for 73$ so do not expect other models for this price. It works for all except the orange though. 115$ is still a good price for what you get.


$99 from WatchGooroo on Ebay for the Orange


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

If the Green Bronze Invicta was $70 I'd be all over this deal, but luckily it isn't... For now 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

I'm sure it will work for the orange at a later time - just keep trying - sounds like a glitch in their system.


fcb358 said:


> Disappointing. Sounds like it worked on both red and orange for kostasd 4 hours ago.


Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> If the Green Bronze Invicta was $70 I'd be all over this deal, but luckily it isn't... For now
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Totally agree, but I caved and order the red. It does look pretty slick in the real world pics on brown leather.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Couldn't resist. LABOR48 worked on the red (I think I would have preferred the orange, but oh well), so I ordered it.


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

mannal said:


> I pulled the trigger. I was originally looking for a blue Sumo. My favorite Rakuten shop was taking pre-orders on the 004. (seiko specialty store 3s). I've had it for a week and I'm happy.
> 
> View attachment 13441699


Did you have to use a forwarding service? If so, which one did you use?


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

Just nabbed both the black and blue dial bronze Invictas for a grand total of $232 shipped. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Invicta LABOR48 only works for me when I have two watches in cart, doesn't work with one.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Damn, Ebates is only showing 15% on Rakuten now - did it change overnight?


----------



## olavii (Dec 4, 2016)

When trying to buy from invictastore. Codes doesnt work when buying international route. Too bad. I was in for red and orange.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

kostasd said:


> It's not working for me, either. Still, try it again - it should work at a later time. Try it tomorrow - you NEED this watch! :-d


Yeah, you're right. I got a red one ;-)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jsj11 said:


> Damn, Ebates is only showing 15% on Rakuten now - did it change overnight?


Appears so.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Will replace the purple band with SS bracelet to change the look of this purple watch:
https://invictastores.com/invicta-s...ase-with-purple-tone-leather-band-model-18372


----------



## ilgimmy (Jun 17, 2013)

cornorama said:


> That must be a vintage Invicta!!


Given the size, could have been a Diesel!

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

So glad I got my order in at Rakuten Global in the nick of time and got 20% cashback.

A heartfelt thanks to all the awesome deal hunters and posters here, couldn't have got the SBDC053 for just $440 otherwise.

Was thinking about one more purchase but the fallback to 15% cashback just isn't the same deal.

Now to hunt down that darned stock bracelet that is not only hard to find but pretty expensive to boot. I could get another Seiko 5 Sports diver for that much!









Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

phoenix844884 said:


> So glad I got my order in at Rakuten Global in the nick of time and got 20% cashback.
> 
> A heartfelt thanks to all the awesome deal hunters and posters here, couldn't have got the SBDC053 for just $440 otherwise.
> 
> ...


The bracelet is easily available from eBay, or from gnomonwatches.com

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Parties over. Rakuten back to 4%.

I didn't order anything this time. But after sitting on the sidelines and learning, I'll be ready to pounce next time...

Also, ebay Australia has 10% off sitewide. Minimum spend is $50 and maximum discount is $100.

Finishes Sept 3rd at midnight.

Code is *PHENOM*

Conditions: https://pages2.ebay.com.au/Buyer_coupons/phenom


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Do deals still crop up for the bulova accutrons?? 
Sold mine and I always regretted it

Been a while since I have been on this thread.... It was costing me too much money 

Andy

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Figured out my Invicta issue. The link for LABOR48 serves up watches that are not part of the promotion. As expected the overpriced watches fall back into their normal retail range after application of the coupon code. The bronze examples are proof positive as the desirable black/blue colors are still north of the $102 deal we got last month. Oh well, I’m sure other watch sites will hit the long Labor Day weekend with a true value or two.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

mr mash said:


> Do deals still crop up for the bulova accutrons??
> Sold mine and I always regretted it


They do very occasionally, but the frenzy is long over


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

DEEP BLUE DayNight Guardian Automatic Men's Watch EXTRA $130 OFF W/ CODE "EXDB130" - TOTAL: $169.99 @ Jomashop


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Apologies if someone already posted this. ToM having a nice sale on Montblanc, Perrelet, Muhle Glashutte, Ralph Lauren, and more.









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

mr mash said:


> Do deals still crop up for the bulova accutrons??
> Sold mine and I always regretted it


Sorry if you haven't heard, but that B guy and another G kid already moved on. The new kid in town is a big guy named Al Pina.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

Pneuma said:


> Sorry if you haven't heard, but that B guy and another G kid already moved on. The new kid in town is a big guy named Al Pina.


???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Alpina. I remember him


Pneuma said:


> Sorry if you haven't heard, but that B guy and another G kid already moved on. The new kid in town is a big guy named Al Pina.


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

daschlag said:


> Apologies if someone already posted this. ToM having a nice sale on Montblanc, Perrelet, Muhle Glashutte, Ralph Lauren, and more.


Wait another day or two. Pretty sure they are having a XX credit on every $100 spent this weekend.

There was a good deal on a preowned RL on Rakuten, but it was for the watch only.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

phoenix844884 said:


> So glad I got my order in at Rakuten Global in the nick of time and got 20% cashback.
> 
> A heartfelt thanks to all the awesome deal hunters and posters here, couldn't have got the SBDC053 for just $440 otherwise.
> 
> ...


That's the suggestion I made. Do I get credit for pushing you off the fence?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

wake said:


> ???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Bulova frenzy, then Glycine. Now Pina. Al Pina


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Cash back and payment confirmed already. Looks to be in pretty good condition, and it comes with the extra Sinn strap and all boxes and papers.


Got a tracking number for the Sinn.

I already received the Presage automatic chronographs, and they are gorgeous. Fairly close to Grand Seikos in appearance considering the price difference. I'll share some photos when I get back home.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

jkpa said:


> Bulova frenzy, then Glycine. Now Pina. Al Pina


Gotcha. I didn't follow...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

kostasd said:


> Those are great prices - I've been posting about these being incredible deals. I just received my "red" one today - it's a dark red - more like garnet. Looks great on a brown leather strap.
> 
> The orange one really pops - I wear mine daily and it's developed an incredible patina. These all look great on a black rubber strap - the leather they come on are not the greatest.
> 
> ...


So, if I correctly understood you already have 5 and going to buy 2 more. So, in the end you've spent $900 on a bunch of Invicta bronze divers. I know that to each his own but maybe it would be better to find another (better) ONE bronze watch for a +- 1 grand? I'm not trying to be a smartass. Just out of curiosity. I like these Invictas but at the same time I wonder whether you can spend that amount of money a bit wiser.
And thanks for your photos, it's always very good to see real life photos of watches.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

kostasd said:


> Go to the link below for all the Bronze Invictas at Invicta Store, and then add the ones you want to your shopping cart. Use discount code LABOR48 to receive 48% off the listed prices on those pieces. Depending on whether there is an Invicta Store in your state, you may have to pay sales tax at Checkout.


Great....they don't take PayPal from non US accounts nor Canadian CC. Not that I was an Invicta fan before, but this puts them on my blacklist.
Just before anyone jumps to their defense, I was shipping it to a US address, so it's not like I was trying to circumvent the system.


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

This looks like a good deal on the Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76655733 at Ashford for $430 plus 3% cash back at Ebates.









https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/edox/les+vauberts/les+vauberts+chronograph/10408-3A-AR.pid


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

beefsupreme said:


> This looks like a good deal on the Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76655733 at Ashford for $430 plus 3% cash back at Ebates.
> 
> View attachment 13442909
> 
> ...


This was $379 a month ago at Ashford. These deals seem to cycle. I would hold off to see if it comes back.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Pneuma said:


> Sorry if you haven't heard, but that B guy and another G kid already moved on. The new kid in town is a big guy named Al Pina.


In my native language this sounds like Al [email protected]#€er!!!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

cuica said:


> In my native language this sounds like Al [email protected]#€er!!!


fatpoundeuroer?


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

right_hook said:


> So, if I correctly understood you already have 5 and going to buy 2 more. So, in the end you've spent $900 on a bunch of Invicta bronze divers. I know that to each his own but maybe it would be better to find another (better) ONE bronze watch for a +- 1 grand? I'm not trying to be a smartass. Just out of curiosity. I like these Invictas but at the same time I wonder whether you can spend that amount of money a bit wiser.
> And thanks for your photos, it's always very good to see real life photos of watches.


Yes, bought another red and orange one because at these prices they are giveaways for a quality bronze watch. I wear my orange one daily as my beater now, and just love it (check out the patina below in just 3 weeks of wearing it hard), so I'd like to have another one as a spare. My days of spending a fortune on a watch are near over - I have 3 kids in private school, so all my money goes to them - these Invicta and other micro brand watches still allow me to enjoy my watch fetish at a reasonable price. Plus, these are not the typical watches you see every day, so in terms of some "exclusivity", it is there.

I love bronze/brass watches and think these are an absolute bargain, and the orange and red dials will add some color and life to your collection. I'd rather have this full set of 5 Invictas than the 1 Zelos Meteriote Bronze I had - they go with pretty much every outfit and look great dressed up on a gator strap as well. Wish Invicta made a yellow dial in this piece, I'd be all over that as well! Here are some pics of all the colors - I swap out the straps all the time to change the looks as well - they go with every kind of strap you can imagine:




































Patina compared to "new" (3 weeks wearing in hot Florida sun/humidity):


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Wait another day or two. Pretty sure they are having a XX credit on every $100 spent this weekend.
> 
> There was a good deal on a preowned RL on Rakuten, but it was for the watch only.


It's a 24-hour sale, so...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

right_hook said:


> So, if I correctly understood you already have 5 and going to buy 2 more. So, in the end you've spent $900 on a bunch of Invicta bronze divers. I know that to each his own but maybe it would be better to find another (better) ONE bronze watch for a +- 1 grand? I'm not trying to be a smartass. Just out of curiosity. I like these Invictas but at the same time I wonder whether you can spend that amount of money a bit wiser.
> And thanks for your photos, it's always very good to see real life photos of watches.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

daschlag said:


> It's a 24-hour sale, so...


They have already raised the prices slightly after the "24-hour sale". The watches are available for 4 more days at the slightly higher prices.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm sure it's been posted here before, but if you sign up for newsletters with BluShark straps, they will periodically send discount codes starting with 10%, 20% and finally a 30% code after like 2 weeks. The code stacks with the buy 3 get two free so I got 5 good NATO straps for like $70 USD net (would've been about $160). Of course the quality is subjective on these but I figure it's not too much of a risk at that price. 


Also they are one of a handful of sellers with the 1.2mm seatbelt NATOs, most places only have 1.4mm still...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> I'm sure it's been posted here before, but if you sign up for newsletters with BluShark straps, they will periodically send discount codes starting with 10%, 20% and finally a 30% code after like 2 weeks. The code stacks with the buy 3 get two free so I got 5 good NATO straps for like $70 USD net (would've been about $160). Of course the quality is subjective on these but I figure it's not too much of a risk at that price.
> 
> Also they are one of a handful of sellers with the 1.2mm seatbelt NATOs, most places only have 1.4mm still...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


are you sure that's money wisely spent? you could get one higher quality strap for $70


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

taike said:


> are you sure that's money wisely spent? you could get one higher quality strap for $70


Yeah I'm sure. I have 18 watches so to me changing my straps often is always a pleasure. :d

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

taike said:


> are you sure that's money wisely spent? you could get one higher quality strap for $70


I literally laughed out loud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

ManOnTime said:


> View attachment 13443105


I'm not american so I had to google what's that supposed to mean. With the help of Urban Dictionary, I can state only one thing - your reply with such picture is a lot more "debbiedownerish" than my question


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

*Stats Time!*

Before we get started, I want to thank all of you who read these posts and leave nice comments or send PMs. I spend *quite a few* hours each month compiling these, and it makes me glad that so many of you enjoy them. Anyway, on to the info!

September 1! Summer is essentially over, and maybe that realization has crept in, because the posted deals reversed the gains they made last month, and entered another slump. The number of deals in August is *155*, a decrease of *50* over July's total. The number of brands decreased as well, to *38* which is *11* less than last month.

*Seiko* continues to be the brand leader. *29* posted Seiko deals this month, down from last months total of *36*. The total cost of posted deals (the price you would pay if you bought one of each deal) fell to *$52,300.07* a decrease of *$11,561.63* from July. However, the average percentage savings over retail doesn't look as drastic, it is only *-2.44%* at 65.44% versus 67.88% last month.

Cooler weather is bound to come in soon, will this mean a jump in posted deals as well as value? Stay tuned!

As usual, I will not be listing a "largest" and "smallest" deal for each brand. Instead, if anyone wants to know that (or any) statistic for a particular brand, *say so and I'll be glad to share it*.

Before we get to the statistics, *let's remember a few things*:*I based these calculations on new and refurbished watches only.


I don't include watch accessories or used watches.
I only included deals with links.
Prices include any applicable coupons/rebates that were available at the time, and listed in the post.
The retail price used was either the retail price listed on the selling website, or found on the manufacturer's site.
Currency, if not in USD was converted to USD using Google's currency exchange calculator on the date the deal was posted.
"Largest" and "Smallest" deal is based solely on the percentage savings from listed retail. I do not make subjective determinations on the brands perceived value. That is up to you, the reader.
**
August's Stats:
*

*Number of Deals:* 155 (-50)
*Number of Brands:* 38 (-11)
*Brand With Most Deals: *Seiko - 29
*Total of Deal Price:* $52,300.07 (-$11,561.63)
*Total of Retail Price:* $151,349.25 (-$47,442.11))
*Difference:* $99,049.18
*Average Savings:* 65.44% (-2.44%)
*Most deals posted by:* BostonCharlie, 51.
*Retailer with most deals: *eBay, 68
*Largest Deal:* Glycine 3777.11.LB9-BLK. $33.15/$475 (93.02%) posted by Nasmitty7185. https://www.ebay.com/itm/192180059888
*Largest Deal Runner Up:* Invicta Pro Diver 25646. $72.79/$795 (90.84%) posted by ayem-bee. https://invictastores.com/invicta-p...-45mm-tin-bronze-case-orange-dial-model-25646
*Smallest Deal:* Casio G-Shock x Kolor Limited Edition GMW-B5000KL-9. $1,274.99/$633.45 (-101.28%) posted by guyinwatch. https://brandswalk.com/products/g-shock-x-kolor-limited-edition-gmw-b5000kl-9
*Smallest Deal Runner Up:* Junghans Max Bill 027/3702.00. $599/$695 (13.81%). Posted by valuewatchguy. https://www.ebay.com/itm/392068061530




ManOnTime said:


> *
> July's Stats:
> *
> 
> ...


*Stats for all months can be found at this link!*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

right_hook said:


> I'm not american so I had to google what's that supposed to mean. With the help of Urban Dictionary, I can state only one thing - your reply with such picture is a lot more "debbiedownerish" than my question


For what it's worth, I agree with you 100%, but to each his own.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> *Stats Time!*




Thank you again for doing this. I really do appreciate reading these - great fun.
Thank you to BostonCharlie for consistently finding so many deals

Thank you sharing the GoogleDoc - I have been wondering when is the best time to get a watch deal? - should I be saving for Black Friday?


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

HasselHoth said:


> This was $379 a month ago at Ashford. These deals seem to cycle. I would hold off to see if it comes back.


Thanks for the heads up. Are you basing that off of memory or is there a repository of prices at Ashford. I tried using the search function on WUS and I was not successful in finding this watch model on sale.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Cvp33 said:


> disregard. Invicta site is glitching.


That's the prettiest Invicta I've seen in my life.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> Thank you again for doing this. I really do appreciate reading these - great fun.
> Thank you to BostonCharlie for consistently finding so many deals
> 
> Thank you sharing the GoogleDoc - I have been wondering when is the best time to get a watch deal? - should I be saving for Black Friday?


100% agree on ManOnTime's stats. I'm just glad to not be one of the Smallest Deal guys this month ;-)

You can use the old 2017 bargain thread as a time machine into last year's Black Friday -- maybe it will help you prepare. This links to Nov. 21, 2017:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...-list-place-thread-6-2017-a-3893898-1522.html


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> Thank you sharing the GoogleDoc - I have been wondering when is the best time to get a watch deal? - should I be saving for Black Friday?


My data is only from the first of January this year, but if I recall correctly from following the 2017 and 2016 threads, Black Friday the past couple of years has been somewhat disappointing.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah BostonCharlie is dominating as usual.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

beefsupreme said:


> This looks like a good deal on the Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76655733 at Ashford for $430 plus 3% cash back at Ebates.
> 
> View attachment 13442909
> 
> ...





HasselHoth said:


> This was $379 a month ago at Ashford. These deals seem to cycle. I would hold off to see if it comes back.


Bracelet version is now on sale $399 USD with coupon code AFFKHAK399 expiry 2018-09-05. It's definitely a better buy.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/H76655133.pid


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> 100% agree on ManOnTime's stats. I'm just glad to not be one of the Smallest Deal guys this month ;-)
> 
> You can use the old 2017 bargain thread as a time machine into last year's Black Friday -- maybe it will help you prepare. This links to Nov. 21, 2017:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...-list-place-thread-6-2017-a-3893898-1522.html


Thanks for the link BC. As I look at the Black Friday deals, I think buying on super bargains found by the members of this thread are better.


----------



## LynnBob (Mar 29, 2007)

beefsupreme said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Are you basing that off of memory or is there a repository of prices at Ashford. I tried using the search function on WUS and I was not successful in finding this watch model on sale.


I posted this a few months back...try rout.com.

For example:

Hamilton Men's Khaki Aviation Watch Price Tracking

You can see that this price has hit $398.64 several times in the past. What rout.com will not do is factor in coupons and sales. So...did they ever do a 10 or 20% off? Who knows.

Anyway...you can see that Ashford cycles things.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

From slick deals:
JomaShop is offering an Extra 20% Off Select Citizen Men's & Women's Clearance Watches when you apply promo code CTZ20 during checkout. Shipping is free on orders $100 or more.

https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-doorbuster-event.html


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

Slant said:


> Bracelet version is now on sale $399 USD with coupon code AFFKHAK399 expiry 2018-09-05. It's definitely a better buy.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/H76655133.pid


How are you and others getting these coupon codes?


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

beefsupreme said:


> How are you and others getting these coupon codes?


A lot of the ashford coupons (and others, like for Jomashop above) are provided through slickdeals.net


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

dumpweed said:


> From slick deals:
> JomaShop is offering an Extra 20% Off Select Citizen Men's & Women's Clearance Watches when you apply promo code CTZ20 during checkout. Shipping is free on orders $100 or more.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-doorbuster-event.html


The one Citizen I've tracked there for years is the same price it usually is with the 20% off. Typical Jomashop fake sale from what I'm seeing.


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

Robotaz said:


> The one Citizen I've tracked there for years is the same price it usually is with the 20% off. Typical Jomashop fake sale from what I'm seeing.


I've been tracking the blue angels too...they have hiked the price and offering the coupon on top of that... You are absolutely correct

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

caktaylor said:


> Certified Watch Store is having a 15 percent off site-wide sale? No code needed.
> 
> That puts the quartz Startimer at $132.79. Free shipping. (Look in the cart for the adjusted price)
> 
> ...


How often does CWS have site wide 15% discount. I didn't buy that white quartz Alpina Startimer and now the promotion is gone. They raise the price of that watch so it's not a deal on eBay even with 20% off coupon.


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

Decent UK / EU deal for a change

New 2018 G-shock G Steel with great military look and cordura strap. Smaller and very wearable

https://www.watchshop.com/casio-g-s...street-watch-gst-w130bc-1a3er-p100026605.html

Normally £299. Up for £197 code Welc10 drops to £177. Works for Euro pricing as well










Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

Just another two-bit timepiece.


ayem-bee said:


> I'm pretty sure that was a joke.
> I laughed, anyway.
> 
> Here's my deal from the bay, but I think it's too small for my wrist. Any takers? Free...just pay the $10 shipping and call it good.


Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## j0oftheworld (Sep 1, 2018)

-- Great service/score --
Picked up a Christmas present for the GF.. 
Ashford - Rado black ceramic watch! Smoking deal since it was an "in store" never worn/used piece. 
They had some issues w. the website saving my CC info so I had to call and the lady discounted the watch even more for my trouble. 
(It's posted on site their used watches are not subject to discount codes)


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

^^ I think I saw that one. Indeed a super deal!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

*Targeted 20% cash back from Ebates for Macy's* -- their site shows me 20% cash back when I'm logged in, but 10% when I'm logged out.

Combined with Macy's WKND promotion, the Seiko SNE499 quartz PADI solar diver, 46.7mm, would drop down to $245 + tax (not tested), incl. mfg. warranty. eBay gray market: $268. Amazon gray market: $265.

Seiko product page here.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...trap-watch-46.7mm?ID=6722953&CategoryID=23930


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

ManOnTime said:


> Couldn't resist. LABOR48 worked on the red (I think I would have preferred the orange, but oh well), so I ordered it.
> 
> View attachment 13441857


I just broke down and ordered one too. $72 for a bronze diver is too good to pass up. And I've been looking for a red or orange dial watch for awhile.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pacific Time Standard (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm not sure if it counts as a bargain, but Armida is having a 15% Labor day sale. I have their A11 and love, money very well spent with the 15% off.








Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pacific Time Standard (Jul 11, 2018)

Pacific Time Standard said:


> I'm not sure if it counts as a bargain, but Armida is having a 15% Labor day sale. I have their A11 and love, money very well spent with the 15% off.
> View attachment 13445037
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


*Love it* , excuse me

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nickee (Oct 1, 2012)

aktodd said:


> I just broke down and ordered one too. $72 for a bronze diver is too good to pass up. And I've been looking for a red or orange dial watch for awhile.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


You know if it's dlc or real bronze?

Inviato dal mio BLN-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

jkpa said:


> Bulova frenzy, then Glycine. Now Pina. Al Pina


I just wish E. Terna would show his face again. Specifically alongside his son Con Ticky.


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

Real bronze - here's a pic of my orange dialed one with patina next to my new red one.
























nickee said:


> You know if it's dlc or real bronze?
> 
> Inviato dal mio BLN-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

Vintage Watch Restoration has 25% off their inventory for Labor Day with code LABOR25. Take 30% off any watch over $500 with code LABOR30.
Vintage Watch Restoration (VWR) - Watch Catalogue


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop update
(Seiko and Orient were reported before)

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

right_hook said:


> So, if I correctly understood you already have 5 and going to buy 2 more. So, in the end you've spent $900 on a bunch of Invicta bronze divers. I know that to each his own but maybe it would be better to find another (better) ONE bronze watch for a +- 1 grand? I'm not trying to be a smartass. Just out of curiosity. I like these Invictas but at the same time I wonder whether you can spend that amount of money a bit wiser.
> And thanks for your photos, it's always very good to see real life photos of watches.





right_hook said:


> I'm not american so I had to google what's that supposed to mean. With the help of Urban Dictionary, I can state only one thing - your reply with such picture is a lot more "debbiedownerish" than my question


I have over 30 watches. I certainly could have saved up for 4 or 5 much more expensive watches instead. It's not necessarily "wiser" to wait and buy fewer, as you originally suggested, for there is a joy of collecting that comes from buying many different models and/or several in a series, a joy that can't be replicated by buying one watch. Try it. You might like it :-!


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I just wish E. Terna would show his face again. Specifically alongside his son Con Ticky.


Yes, I really miss those days when E. Terna and Christopher were with us, but I don't think they will come back. Well, unless Christopher decides to move his tattoo again. Oh, and I forget to mention that Swiss girl Victoria, she does show up once in awhile.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Rakuten, not Global, has 15% off storewide.

https://www.rakuten.com/event/labor-day/?l-id=promo-15off-headertext








This newish release Seiko comes down to a decent price - Areatrend: https://www.rakuten.com/shop/areatrend/product/1682116120/


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

phoenix844884 said:


> So glad I got my order in at Rakuten Global in the nick of time and got 20% cashback.
> 
> A heartfelt thanks to all the awesome deal hunters and posters here, couldn't have got the SBDC053 for just $440 otherwise.
> 
> ...


You will love this watch. The dial is gorgeous and looks great on a nice brown leather strap!


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

Watches.com has *Xeric Evergraph* automatic watches for *$250* each with code *4EVER*.

https://www.watches.com/xeric-evergraph/

Discount applies to any Evergraph model. $350 is lowest price new on eBay.

It was a Kickstarter in early 2017. Looks like a good conversation starter, or if you simply like to take more time to tell time...










Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

kinglee said:


> You will love this watch. The dial is gorgeous and looks great on a nice brown leather strap!


I'm going to jump on one next time around.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

It's been a while since I ordered from LIW. Are there any discount codes floating around?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

World of watches has this Eterna dual time zone for $995 after code WOWETER3664.










https://www.worldofwatches.com/mens...dial-eterna-7680-41-41-1175-eter-768041411175

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I just placed an order for the 45mm Invicta Pro Diver Bronze in Blue for $121 from the Invicta Store using the 48% LABOR48 coupon. The coupon didn't work on the cheaper Orange dialed version (but apparently did on the now sold out Red version), but it's still a decent deal and was my preferred color in any case.

These real life photos of the watch by kostasd and parsig9 from three weeks ago sealed the deal for me.

View attachment 13368267


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mleok said:


> I just placed an order for the 45mm Invicta Pro Diver Bronze in Blue for $121 from the Invicta Store using the 48% LABOR48 coupon. The coupon didn't work on the cheaper Orange dialed version (but apparently did on the now sold out Red version), but it's still a decent deal and was my preferred color in any case.
> 
> These real life photos of the watch by kostasd and parsig9 from three weeks ago sealed the deal for me.
> 
> View attachment 13368267


I got the blue one in the same sale a few weeks ago. It's a beautiful watch. I put it in this strap...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01M11YW1O?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_pd_title&th=1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Don't think I've EVER seen Invicta get so much love around here prior to their bronzo (save for some of their Sub homages)!


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

I totally want one too, but this is one of the instances when living outside US sucks - no good deals for me!


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Don't think I've EVER seen Invicta get so much love around here prior to their bronzo (save for some of their Sub homages)!


I NEVER considered an Invicta till the crazy prices on the bronzy showed up. When it shows up I'll post up a pick from here:









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I don’t own any Invictas, but I love seeing them get the attention they’re getting. I don’t like to see brands get black eyes all the time. It’s bad for WISdom in general. The positive shift makes it all more fun.


----------



## bsenn (Mar 7, 2017)

N8G said:


> dumberdrummer said:
> 
> 
> > Don't think I've EVER seen Invicta get so much love around here prior to their bronzo (save for some of their Sub homages)!
> ...


The Bronze Fonz! Just had it's (his?) 10 year anniversary, maybe should get a watch to celebrate.


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Just ordered 3 straps from BluShark with their "Buy 2 Get 1 Free" promotion. On a whim, googled discount codes, found one, tried it...it worked!

Discount Code VXOE-WPEF-JFIE-DVCT gave an additional 30% off after applying the freebie.

($54 initial order - free strap) - 30% = $25.20 total spend

Happy Hunting!


----------



## bobusa (Apr 17, 2016)

Pacific Time Standard said:


> I'm not sure if it counts as a bargain, but Armida is having a 15% Labor day sale. I have their A11 and love, money very well spent with the 15% off.
> View attachment 13445037
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

BMW quartz watches for ~$70.








https://www.jomashop.com/ice-watch-bm-brd-u-l-14.html?nosto=productpage-nosto-3

I drive a BMW and got this email...... and zero chance I'd consider this. Just thought it interesting to share.

Suppose the current version is $120
https://www.shopbmwusa.com/PRODUCT/4995/BMW-MOTORSPORT-ICE-WATCH

_Still trash imho_


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

ToM with a 24h Tissot special, plus ebates 5% cash back
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-tissot-3026685c-97b3-48a7-a6e2-cdb174f0e0b8


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

MrMajestyk said:


> ToM with a 24h Tissot special, plus ebates 5% cash back
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-tissot-3026685c-97b3-48a7-a6e2-cdb174f0e0b8


I've considered buying the Timberwolves version before... but keep coming back to the when would I wear it debate. (Having never uses TOM before I think I'd get $5 off for a first purchase too but not enough to entice me.. I've seen it cheaper).

Thanks for posting though, good price for a swiss quartz chrono, especially if your NBA team is on the back 
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...ter-chronograph-quartz-minnesota-timberwolves


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

MrMajestyk said:


> ToM with a 24h Tissot special, plus ebates 5% cash back
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-tissot-3026685c-97b3-48a7-a6e2-cdb174f0e0b8


Seems like a pretty good deal? Lowest price on Amazon $236.99. The caseback could always be ignored if you weren't thrilled with having a team logo on it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

konax said:


> I totally want one too, but this is one of the instances when living outside US sucks - no good deals for me!


The red and orange are still available from the Gooroo (ebay) for $99.99. Still not a bad price for these watches...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Invicta-25...-Rose-Tone-Orange-Dial-Automatic/332778246526


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

I never bought anything from Massdrop before and they only show one color option of the $99 Spinnaker Spence. Today Massdrop show the white dial variant of the same watch on their FB which I like a lot. Sign up to their website only to find out that white dial is sold out. Don't know if it ever comes back. It's learning curve to me.


----------



## thomas-david (Apr 6, 2017)

Good deals.


----------



## thomas-david (Apr 6, 2017)

If you are looking for a cheap and cheerful homage to the Nomas Lambda you can pick up the GUANQIN for $52 using the code GUANQIN24635

Link: https://www.gearbest.com/mechanical-watches/pp_1470371.html?wid=1433363&lkid=15542470

Auotmatic, Power Reserve, 42mm, Domed Crystal, decent mesh bracelet. Not bad for the money.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

fandi said:


> I never bought anything from Massdrop before and they only show one color option of the $99 Spinnaker Spence. Today Massdrop show the white dial variant of the same watch on their FB which I like a lot. Sign up to their website only to find out that white dial is sold out. Don't know if it ever comes back. It's learning curve to me.


Take a look at how thick it is..... then, I feel your desire for the Spinnaker Spence will subside.

Problem Solved ;-)


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Take a look at how thick it is..... then, I feel your desire for the Spinnaker Spence will subside.
> 
> Problem Solved ;-)


You're right. 16mm thick is too much for my taste. Is that a common thing for Spinnaker watches or because of NH35 movements?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

fandi said:


> You're right. 16mm thick is too much for my taste. Is that a common thing for Spinnaker watches or because of NH35 movements?


It is not the movement, as many Seiko are not that thick.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Those BMW Quartz aren’t that bad for that price.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop








(Excuse the black spot, too lazy to take 3 screenshots )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Touch of Modern has a credit promotion as predicted. Unfortunately, the max is $150 on a purchase of $500.

With 5% cash back, this Oris is just over $700 net.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Not a Deal:

So my Nanaple saga continues. I don't really understand what they are doing. I haven't given up complete hope yet that I am going to get my purchase, but I am losing patience. I placed an order for a Tudor Black Bay 79230N on bracelet last Thursday during the Rakuten 20% eBates sales for $2937 - the 20% for a total of $2352. Even with shipping being another $100 it is still a great deal at $2450 (compare Joma at $3200). Ebates posted almost immediately. Email confirmation of order placed followed by form "invoice" and statement of final payment when shipped on Friday. So far so good.

That is when the fun starts. No communication for the rest of their Friday and then silence over the weekend. Then received email last night saying order was canceled because they "can't ship to address". I emailed immediately stating it is a residential address and I know of others who have shipped to US, please reconsider. They replied saying please reorder - they have stock, but it might not last long and will process order if re-ordered. I explained about the ebates rebate and didn't want to lose that. They said yes, we understand, please place order again. I did so and of course another ebates rebate shows, but at the current 4% status vs. the 20%. I also lost a "welcome to Rakuten Global" 1500 yen ($13) coupon that they said they can't do anything about. OK, I can live with $13 higher price, but not they 4 vs 20%. I again expressed my concern to which they replied, "We will accept the order as it is. The settlement will not be requested the last time. Please do not worry." This was then followed by two more standard confirmation emails. 

Not sure if I should worry or not, but I don't really want it if I am going to get it for $466 more than my original purchase. I have no idea if they can/will process the first order, but if they cancel I am sure they larger ebates rebate will disappear. I also have no idea why they didn't process the first time. Any advice? Not sure how much control a Rakuten retailer has over the ebates rebates process. Anyone ever deal with a similar situation? 

TL,DR: Got a great price on a Tudor BB. Order didn't go through. Seller had me order again. No have two ebates rebates, with second order at a much lower rate. What should I do?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

N8G said:


> Not a Deal:
> 
> So my Nanaple saga continues. I don't really understand what they are doing. I haven't given up complete hope yet that I am going to get my purchase, but I am losing patience. I placed an order for a Tudor Black Bay 79230N on bracelet last Thursday during the Rakuten 20% eBates sales for $2937 - the 20% for a total of $2352. Even with shipping being another $100 it is still a great deal at $2450 (compare Joma at $3200). Ebates posted almost immediately. Email confirmation of order placed followed by form "invoice" and statement of final payment when shipped on Friday. So far so good.
> 
> ...


I highly doubt you will get the %20 from ebates since this will show as a new order. I would cancel if I where you.


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

caktaylor said:


> I got the blue one in the same sale a few weeks ago. It's a beautiful watch. I put it in this strap...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01M11YW1O?psc=1&ref=yo_pop_mb_pd_title&th=1
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny. Those pics saved me from one. That textured dial killed it for me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

N8G said:


> Not a Deal:
> 
> So my Nanaple saga continues. I don't really understand what they are doing. I haven't given up complete hope yet that I am going to get my purchase, but I am losing patience. I placed an order for a Tudor Black Bay 79230N on bracelet last Thursday during the Rakuten 20% eBates sales for $2937 - the 20% for a total of $2352. Even with shipping being another $100 it is still a great deal at $2450 (compare Joma at $3200). Ebates posted almost immediately. Email confirmation of order placed followed by form "invoice" and statement of final payment when shipped on Friday. So far so good.
> 
> ...


Did your credit card charge go through? I had issues with them processing my card but it finally went through for an order from the 15% cashback. On Thursday, they said it would ship on 9/3, but I didn't get an email last night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> It is not the movement, as many Seiko are not that thick.


My new Deep Blue is also pretty thick (15mm) with an N35. Fine for a weekender, but would be too thick for a work week watch.

P.S. Thanks to the Thread for my new Master 1000 Batman: N35, applies indices, sapphire crystal, $160 shipped.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

N8G said:


> Not a Deal:
> 
> So my Nanaple saga continues. I don't really understand what they are doing. I haven't given up complete hope yet that I am going to get my purchase, but I am losing patience. I placed an order for a Tudor Black Bay 79230N on bracelet last Thursday during the Rakuten 20% eBates sales for $2937 - the 20% for a total of $2352. Even with shipping being another $100 it is still a great deal at $2450 (compare Joma at $3200). Ebates posted almost immediately. Email confirmation of order placed followed by form "invoice" and statement of final payment when shipped on Friday. So far so good.
> 
> ...


I would back out of the deal immediately. I had similar issues with Nanaple too, but I was well within the cashback period and I sent in three orders one after the other and they cancelled each and every one of them. 
Once the cashback offer was over they emailed me that they have stock and I should place a new order. 
Needless to say I filter out their search results when I look up products in Rakuten Global.

You should also back out because it's simply not the same deal you were going for. You can find a Black Bay for similar amounts or even less with some patience. I know I did.

Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I wonder why they are delaying until after the Ebates offer expires. Ebates is the one taking the hit for the %20 right?

Related to Rakuten Global, I bought a watch from Chino using PayPal and everything went even better then planned. However any regulars around here already know that Chino is the man. I bought from him even though his advertised price was a bit ($20) higher then others for the same watch however he ended up charging me less in the end. Put the order through on Friday, received a PayPal invoice on Saturday and its shipped last night. 

The other watch I attempted to buy from another seller (Glories Watch Store) has not gone quite so smooth though. This seller did not accept PayPal so I entered in my CC info in Rakuten Global when I put the order through on Friday. Received 2 emails yesterday completely in Japanese. I used Google translate and I still have no idea what they want me to do, lol. Both just seem to be confirming the order and telling me about the added shipping fee. No request for further payment or any other instructions. Anyone else bought from them that can share how the process went?


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

Joma has codes for $25 off $300 and $50 off $1000

LD1825
LD1850


----------



## Nebojsa (Sep 3, 2018)

RyanD said:


> New SARX043 for around $400 net after points and cash back. $550-650 most places.
> Same price for SARX045 or SARX047
> 
> Dear friend, do you have any of the mentioned pieces? If you do, How are you satisfied with them? I'm the new member and if I don't ask something inappropriate I would like to know how is it possible to get discount coupons for this JDM Seiko pieces? 550$ + custom and taxes goes up to more than 700$ for having one imported.
> ...


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> I wonder why they are delaying until after the Ebates offer expires. Ebates is the one taking the hit for the %20 right?
> 
> Related to Rakuten Global, I bought a watch from Chino using PayPal and everything went even better then planned. However any regulars around here already know that Chino is the man. I bought from him even though his advertised price was a bit ($20) higher then others for the same watch however he ended up charging me less in the end. Put the order through on Friday, received a PayPal invoice on Saturday and its shipped last night.
> 
> The other watch I attempted to buy from another seller (Glories Watch Store) has not gone quite so smooth though. This seller did not accept PayPal so I entered in my CC info in Rakuten Global when I put the order through on Friday. Received 2 emails yesterday completely in Japanese. I used Google translate and I still have no idea what they want me to do, lol. Both just seem to be confirming the order and telling me about the added shipping fee. No request for further payment or any other instructions. Anyone else bought from them that can share how the process went?





phoenix844884 said:


> I would back out of the deal immediately. I had similar issues with Nanaple too, but I was well within the cashback period and I sent in three orders one after the other and they cancelled each and every one of them.
> Once the cashback offer was over they emailed me that they have stock and I should place a new order.
> Needless to say I filter out their search results when I look up products in Rakuten Global.
> 
> ...





ILiveOnWacker said:


> Did your credit card charge go through? I had issues with them processing my card but it finally went through for an order from the 15% cashback. On Thursday, they said it would ship on 9/3, but I didn't get an email last night.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





mplsabdullah said:


> I highly doubt you will get the %20 from ebates since this will show as a new order. I would cancel if I where you.


No CC charges yet. Thanks all for validating my instincts. I'm going to cancel immediately as soon as I determine which button I am supposed to click. :think: I agree though that it seems strange they are playing games when the discount shouldn't affect them at all. I would think they get the same net payment as if they sold it in their local market.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

N8G said:


> No CC charges yet. Thanks all for validating my instincts. I'm going to cancel immediately as soon as I determine which button I am supposed to click. :think: I agree though that it seems strange they are playing games when the discount shouldn't affect them at all. I would think they get the same net payment as if they sold it in their local market.


Glad to hear your credit card wasn't charged. Hoping to still get my order, especially since I've already ordered another strap for the watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Glad to hear your credit card wasn't charged. Hoping to still get my order, especially since I've already ordered another strap for the watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've learned my lesson on that front. I don't order straps until I have watch in hand and condition has been validated. Good luck on yours coming through!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

N8G said:


> No CC charges yet. Thanks all for validating my instincts. I'm going to cancel immediately as soon as I determine which button I am supposed to click. :think: I agree though that it seems strange they are playing games when the discount shouldn't affect them at all. I would think they get the same net payment as if they sold it in their local market.


You don't actually have to "cancel". They will send you a final total with shipping, etc. Just don't pay it.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Deals saving...... Tens of dollars? Pffff. Hundreds? Been there, done that. Thousands? Hmmmm, interest piqued. Tens of thousands? Attention grabbed. HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS ($370,000, to be exact!)????? I think I just made ManOnTime's list and saved enough to buy a second house, too!!!! https://www.gilt.com/boutique/produ...--a513887e-ff82-4e7e-915b-2724a4881ac3&pos=86


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

RyanD said:


> You don't actually have to "cancel". They will send you a final total with shipping, etc. Just don't pay it.


I agree with you for all the stores I've bought through, except Nanaple. They did not send a total with shipping before trying to charge the card. If they used PayPal, I think it would be different, but they don't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Deals saving...... Tens of dollars? Pffff. Hundreds? Been there, done that. Thousands? Hmmmm, interest piqued. Tens of thousands? Attention grabbed. HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS ($370,000, to be exact!)????? I think I just made ManOnTime's list and saved enough to buy a second house, too!!!! https://www.gilt.com/boutique/produ...--a513887e-ff82-4e7e-915b-2724a4881ac3&pos=86


That's only a 55% savings off the listed price. Pretty mediocre. :-d


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Deals saving...... Tens of dollars? Pffff. Hundreds? Been there, done that. Thousands? Hmmmm, interest piqued. Tens of thousands? Attention grabbed. HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS ($370,000, to be exact!)????? I think I just made ManOnTime's list and saved enough to buy a second house, too!!!! https://www.gilt.com/boutique/produ...--a513887e-ff82-4e7e-915b-2724a4881ac3&pos=86


Tempting, but would I be buying the watch or the deal?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Free returns on that one LOL


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

jkpa said:


> Free returns on that one LOL


"We're sorry you're not happy with your purchase. Would you prefer a cash refund, or a half million in store credit"?


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

MrMajestyk said:


> Massdrop
> (Excuse the black spot, too lazy to take 3 screenshots )


Stupid me, I thought you spilled your covfefe. :-d


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

skyefalcon6 said:


> Just ordered 3 straps from BluShark with their "Buy 2 Get 1 Free" promotion. On a whim, googled discount codes, found one, tried it...it worked!
> 
> Discount Code VXOE-WPEF-JFIE-DVCT gave an additional 30% off after applying the freebie.
> 
> ...


Killer deal thanks


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Deals saving...... Tens of dollars? Pffff. Hundreds? Been there, done that. Thousands? Hmmmm, interest piqued. Tens of thousands? Attention grabbed. HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS ($370,000, to be exact!)????? I think I just made ManOnTime's list and saved enough to buy a second house, too!!!! https://www.gilt.com/boutique/produ...--a513887e-ff82-4e7e-915b-2724a4881ac3&pos=86





PetrosD said:


> Tempting, but would I be buying the watch or the deal?


Definitely buying the deal - did you take a serious look at that thing?
There is only one left


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Deals saving...... Tens of dollars? Pffff. Hundreds? Been there, done that. Thousands? Hmmmm, interest piqued. Tens of thousands? Attention grabbed. HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS ($370,000, to be exact!)????? I think I just made ManOnTime's list and saved enough to buy a second house, too!!!! https://www.gilt.com/boutique/produ...--a513887e-ff82-4e7e-915b-2724a4881ac3&pos=86


Are you sure that's a good use of money? You could buy over 7,800 Seiko 5's for that price. The non standard lugs are the deal breaker here though, am I right? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> Definitely buying the deal - did you take a serious look at that thing?
> There is only one left


Only one? I better jump on it?


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Are you sure that's a good use of money? You could buy over 7,800 Seiko 5's for that price. The non standard lugs are the deal breaker here though, am I right?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


The non standard lugs are normally a deal breaker for me, but that deal is so good it's hard to pass up. But I could also buy 4 Patek Phillipe Grand Complications Perpetual Calendar watches for the same money, so I'm wavering...


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Deals saving...... Tens of dollars? Pffff. Hundreds? Been there, done that. Thousands? Hmmmm, interest piqued. Tens of thousands? Attention grabbed. HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS ($370,000, to be exact!)?


Thank you for this dumberdrummer.
I was laughing so hard at some of the responses my wife asked if I was okay.
lol


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Are you sure that's a good use of money? You could buy over 7,800 Seiko 5's for that price. The non standard lugs are the deal breaker here though, am I right?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


LOL
This joke is going to get a lot of mileage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

jkpa said:


> Free returns on that one LOL


A small (stupid) part of me wants to order this just to see it, and then return it. The only real snag is that my credit card limit is significantly below 460K, even if I combine all my cards and sell m house.

I would return it in person. Can't trust the post office with that one.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Titanium Tissot dress watch $339.99 with code XJ18TS60
https://............/yc422we9









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

I believe there are currently three stackable promotions at touchofmodern. 

If you spend $125+, you get a $25 statement credit from amex (highly ymmv), if you spend $100+ you get $20 back in touchofmodern store credit, and topcashback currently has 20% back for new customers and 10% back for existing. I do not see any fine print on topcashback that says the % is different for watches. Someone please correct me if that is the case. 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

@skyefalcon6 - thanks for the 30% off code! 5 straps, 2 free, minus 30% = $37.80! Nice $18 NATO's dropped to $7.56. Absolutely AWESOME straps for under $8 apiece. I have 5 already from them and they are easily the best quality, especially the hardware.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

batmansk6 said:


> I believe there are currently three stackable promotions at touchofmodern.
> 
> If you spend $125+, you get a $25 statement credit from amex (highly ymmv), if you spend $100+ you get $20 back in touchofmodern store credit, and topcashback currently has 20% back for new customers and 10% back for existing. I do not see any fine print on topcashback that says the % is different for watches. Someone please correct me if that is the case.


Can confirm. They DID have a much lower 2.5% cash back for watches. Looks like they removed it.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Time for me to share a deal.

Time To Shade is having a sale on Swiss Tradition watches. Many have a listed retail of $350 but are on clearance for $40. Using code WATCHSALE at check out brings them down to $15.

I ordered this Swiss Tradition Men's Tritium Lumi-Tech TG-BD685-3127. I have never had a Tritium watch, and figure $15 isn't much to lose.

Link to watch.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ManOnTime said:


> Time for me to share a deal.
> 
> Time To Shade is having a sale on Swiss Tradition watches. Many have a listed retail of $350 but are on clearance for $40. Using code WATCHSALE at check out brings them down to $15.
> 
> ...


Free shipping and they take Amazon Checkout. Why not.


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

ManOnTime said:


> Time for me to share a deal...


Thanks M.O.T.! But tritium for $15? How possible?

PS: Note how the description does not match the watch...I wonder which is correct, the photo or the descrip? Guess we'll find out!!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

ManOnTime said:


> Time To Shade is having a sale on Swiss Tradition watches. Many have a listed retail of $350 but are on clearance for $40. Using code WATCHSALE at check out brings them down to $15.
> 
> I ordered this Swiss Tradition Men's Tritium Lumi-Tech TG-BD685-3127. I have never had a Tritium watch, and figure $15 isn't much to lose.


$15 is a great price for a tritium watch, less than a quarter of the typical price of the cheapest "Uzi" and "Smith & Wesson" branded tritiums. Google indicates that other tritium models of this (clearly not-Swiss) "Swiss Tradition" brand have been selling in the $100 range (similar to Carnival), so it's a pretty steep discount even if the MSRP is pure fantasy.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

I can't even tell if it's quartz or automatic...


RyanD said:


> Free shipping and they take Amazon Checkout. Why not.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

rinsk21 said:


> I can't even tell if it's quartz or automatic...


Taken from description: "This ... device requires no battery ... or any other form of external power to drive it." (I'm kidding! I'm kidding! Lying with ellipsis. And the description doesn't even match the image of the watch, so...)


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

rinsk21 said:


> I can't even tell if it's quartz or automatic...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Maybe it's just a picture of a watch face and there's no movement? Perhaps that's how they can sell it with Tritium so cheap lol

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Some people on the under $20 thread ordered from this site and got a tritium watch in the mail. That's about all that's guaranteed.

As it says "Swiss movement" instead of "Swiss made," you can be sure the "Swiss Tradition" they're named after is the Swiss tradition of blowing smoke at consumers and that they're about as Swiss as Kayne would be if he swallowed a $5 single-jewel Ronda quartz movement, which, given the dial doesn't prominantly plaster "AUTOMATIC!" everywhere like most cheap autos do, seems a safe bet as to what's inside it.

All that aside, I doubt you'll see such a low price on a tritium watch for years to come. If you can live with the size, style, and branding, it's a great deal. As to why it's this price, I'd assume it's disposal of the last of some slow-moving inventory, but who knows?


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

ManOnTime said:


> Time for me to share a deal.
> 
> Time To Shade is having a sale on Swiss Tradition watches. Many have a listed retail of $350 but are on clearance for $40. Using code WATCHSALE at check out brings them down to $15.
> 
> ...


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

double


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

ManOnTime said:


> Time for me to share a deal.
> 
> Time To Shade is having a sale on Swiss Tradition watches. Many have a listed retail of $350 but are on clearance for $40. Using code WATCHSALE at check out brings them down to $15.
> 
> ...


Code not working for me. Bummer

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

Must have ended at 12 am ET. It worked for me shortly before then. Googleing TimetoShade $15 watch, these sales seem to be a normal thing.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

40% of straps at https://straposphere.com/collections/all but they are all too long for me, all seem to be 120x80mm (free shipping only in Singapore)


----------



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

Deleted. Irrelevant.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

frogles said:


> QUOTE=ManOnTime;46932019Time for me to share a deal.
> 
> Time To Shade is having a sale on Swiss Tradition watches. Many have a listed retail of $350 but are on clearance for $40. Using code WATCHSALE at check out brings them down to $15.
> 
> ...


Sounds _shady_ man, good luck though.


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

Ipse said:


> Stupid me, I thought you spilled your covfefe. :-d


Woke my wife up laughing at this one. Thanks a lot.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thomas-david (Apr 6, 2017)

How come Australia didn't get much 1st of September sales action


----------



## thomas-david (Apr 6, 2017)

Going to continue the Chinese Specials from Gear Best, they have another flash sale on with heavily discounted prices (how the manage to sell for this price I have no idea)

I'll list the items I've handled first hand and have found to be surprisingly decent, if you buy something I haven't listed I cannot comment on the quality. lol

*Tevise T801A* (aka submariner 'homage') Automatic, 43mm, Stainless Steel Bracelet *36% off = $21.50....* good for a garden beater or just to muck around with..

https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_655844.html?wid=1433363&lkid=15563487

*Guanqin GJ* Automatic again, sapphire crystal an original design as well weirdly, can't find a watch they have copied for this one. Actually decent. Review from Just One More Watch gives you a good idea
*32% off- $55.95* probably my favourite that I've handled, definitely worth the pick up

https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_685741.html?wid=1433363&lkid=15563687 *white*
https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_685740.html?wid=1433363&lkid=15564049 *black*

*Guanqin Mechanical Chrono(Longines Heritage Homage)* Mechanical Chrono, pretty good for the price, looks pretty much exactly like the longines hertiage chrono, says its quartz on specs but is actually automatic..
*50% off - $49.95* good cheap auto dress chrono.

https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_552944.html?wid=1433363&lkid=15563749 *black*
https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_552943.html?wid=1433363&lkid=15564066 *White (looks exactly like the longines heritage..)*

*Tevise 9008 Mechanical chronograph* Another stupidly cheap mech chrono, great for the price, roman numerals, 3 subdials, bit dressier
*52% off- $23.52* I don't know how they actually make money selling a mech chrono at this price..

https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_593256.html?wid=1433363&lkid=15563885 *blue/grey *
https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_593247.html?wid=1433363&lkid=15563987 *black*

All good buys for the money. Guanqins are better quality then the Tevise but the Tevise are crazy cheap and fun to buy.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

N8G said:


> Not a Deal:
> 
> So my Nanaple saga continues. I don't really understand what they are doing. I haven't given up complete hope yet that I am going to get my purchase, but I am losing patience. I placed an order for a Tudor Black Bay 79230N on bracelet last Thursday during the Rakuten 20% eBates sales for $2937 - the 20% for a total of $2352. Even with shipping being another $100 it is still a great deal at $2450 (compare Joma at $3200). Ebates posted almost immediately. Email confirmation of order placed followed by form "invoice" and statement of final payment when shipped on Friday. So far so good.
> 
> ...


My order from Nanaple shipped this morning (delayed 1 day due to a tsunami). Now I'm just hoping it's the right watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Got it no black spots on Massdrop anymore, don't want anyone to feel stupid or wife's get a heart attack - Glycine day, the Chrono is only 10 pieces









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

HasselHoth said:


> Must have ended at 12 am ET. It worked for me shortly before then. Googleing TimetoShade $15 watch, these sales seem to be a normal thing.


To make it even more interesting, I gave them an email address for their obligatory pop up, and the 15% code they gave me doesn't work.

hedgr9457cd10off


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

10% eBay bucks. Min $100. Ends 9/5.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

thomas-david said:


> *Guanqin GJ* Automatic again, sapphire crystal an original design as well weirdly, can't find a watch they have copied for this one.


Corum is the main user of that bezel that I can recall (on the Admirals Cup line), but they usually have crown guards (as do their clones by "Swiss" Legend). The XII with stick indices elsewhere reminds me of someone else, but I can't place it. But yeah, this one's a bit of headscratcher given how most Chinese watches in this price range are direct clones of something fairly well known.



> *Guanqin Mechanical Chrono(Longines Heritage Homage)* Mechanical Chrono, pretty good for the price, looks pretty much exactly like the longines hertiage chrono, says its quartz on specs but is actually automatic..


EDIT: RyanD pointed to proof this is indeed a mechanical to my surprise and despite my earlier qualms. Mea culpa.



> *Tevise 9008 Mechanical chronograph* Another stupidly cheap mech chrono, great for the price, roman numerals, 3 subdials, bit dressier
> *52% off- $23.52* I don't know how they actually make money selling a mech chrono at this price..


This is not a chrono. One subdial is a 24-hour indicator (both indexed and animated with a day/night wheel, on the same pinion), one is a day of week indicator, and the other appears to show the month.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

watchcrank said:


> Are you sure? It appears to have an annual calendar, day of week indicator, a day/night indicator, as well as what may be a 24-hour chrono. I can't offhand think of an affordable mechanical chrono with all of those features at once. Is there a review anywhere with more info?


An annual calendar automatically adjusts for the length of months except for February. So, this is a full calendar as opposed to an annual calendar. Semi-perpetual calendars also adjust for the length of February, but not for leap years, and perpetual calendars also adjust for leap years.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

mleok said:


> An annual calendar automatically adjusts for the length of months except for February. So, this is a full calendar as opposed to an annual calendar. Semi-perpetual calendars also adjust for the length of February, but not for leap years, and perpetual calendars also adjust for leap years.


True, we don't know, so I've edited my post to avoid overstatement. Thank you for pointing that out. :-!

EDIT: RyanD pointed to confirmation that it is mechanical and is a full calendar, so I removed my previous comment entirely.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

watchcrank said:


> True, we don't know, so I've edited my post to avoid overstatement. Thank you for pointing that out. :-!
> 
> If this really is mechanical, than it's almost certainly a full calendar with twelve 31-day months that must be advanced when incorrect. I do seem to recall some inexpensive quartz movements with an annual calendar though, having a fixed 29-day February, but even if this is quartz, that isn't necessarily the case with this movement.


Or you could watch the video on the item page. It's a full calendar only. Each push button adjusts one aspect of the date. It has a day/night indicator, not a moon phase.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

thomas-david said:


> Going to continue the Chinese Specials from Gear Best, they have another flash sale on with heavily discounted prices (how the manage to sell for this price I have no idea)
> 
> I'll list the items I've handled first hand and have found to be surprisingly decent, if you buy something I haven't listed I cannot comment on the quality. lol
> 
> ...


I like the guanqin gj silver but my experience with cheap Chinese watches is the silver option usually has a dull look. The photographer tried his best with the flash to light up the watch and still doesn't pop. Wish it was white.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Or you could watch the video on the item page. It's a full calendar only. Each push button adjusts one aspect of the date. It has a day/night indicator, not a moon phase.


Heh. Didn't notice the video until you mentioned it. :-( I'll edit my previous post yet again. Thanks for the info!


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

fandi said:


> I like the guanqin gj silver but my experience with cheap Chinese watches is the silver option usually has a dull look. The photographer tried his best with the flash to light up the watch and still doesn't pop. Wish it was white.


Isn't it white?

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

thomas-david said:


> Going to continue the Chinese Specials from Gear Best, they have another flash sale on with heavily discounted prices (how the manage to sell for this price I have no idea)
> 
> I'll list the items I've handled first hand and have found to be surprisingly decent, if you buy something I haven't listed I cannot comment on the quality. lol
> 
> ...


NOT A DEAL...but a mini-rant.

Is it me or GearBest has slowly but surely increased their prices over the last year?
I bought a boatload of stuff there over the last 5 years (yeah, early adopter  ) and everything I got is now 30-50% more expensive. On top of that they started to charge for shipping to Canada.
Are the days of amazing China deals behind us? We still have great deals...but not so much amazing.

BTW: I got that Tevise 801A for 15USD a year ago - not anniversary sale, just a coupon like now.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Still no idea what's going on with one of my rakuten global orders. Last message I got 2 days ago said:

Thank you very much for using [GLORE 'S WATCH STORE Rakuten Ichiba Store] this time.
We will send you the details of the item you received, so please check.

For stock of goods, shipping date is currently under review,
I will show you as soon as confirmation is taken.
Thank you for your patience as we wait for a while.
※ Please note that we can not accept changes, cancellations after inventory is secured.

If there is any incompleteness in the content below, by replying to e-mail
Please continue your favors toward us.

On shipment of goods, the same day as the shipment, the item shipping slip
We will separately send e-mail along with the inquiry number
Please also check there as well.

※ When it becomes sold out, it is unavoidable to cancel
I might be allowed to do. Please note.

■ Order Details
Order number:"

Means they don't actually have the watch in stock and have to find it? Is this normal on there?


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, seems there's a deal on a couple of Mondaine stop2go models on Touch of Modern.

They're not highlighted as such, but the crown is pretty unique and matches the "Gottardo 2016" limited edition versions.

_Precisely 2016 bezels have been punched from an original Ae 6/6 locomotive and meticulously mounted into the watch case. The visible marks make each timepiece this to 2016 units' limited edition «Gottardo 2016» special and unique._

$280 is about the lowest price I've seen for a stop2go. But could be better deals out there.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

batmansk6 said:


> Isn't it white?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


The product photo is misleading. Take a look at real life pictures uploaded by the buyers on the same page. The hands are white but the dial is silver ( not that anything wrong with that).


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

TheJohnP said:


> If I'm not mistaken, seems there's a deal on a couple of Mondaine stop2go models on Touch of Modern.
> 
> They're not highlighted as such, but the crown is pretty unique and matches the "Gottardo 2016" limited edition versions.
> 
> ...


Nice pair with Amex 25 off!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

Here you go:

https://shop.mauricelacroix.us/mens/pontos/


----------



## simbolon (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi, 

Does anyone know a decent discount on a +- $1,000 watches?

Thanks b4, 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

thomas-david said:


> *Guanqin Mechanical Chrono(Longines Heritage Homage)* Mechanical Chrono, pretty good for the price, looks pretty much exactly like the longines hertiage chrono, says its quartz on specs but is actually automatic..
> *50% off - $49.95* good cheap auto dress chrono.
> 
> https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_552944.html?wid=1433363&lkid=15563749 *black*
> ...


Regarding those mechanical chrono's seem to be really good deals, but based on the appearance of the crescent moon I don't think they're real moon phase watches. Probably day/night indicator.

Seagull made a chronograph moonphase movement (ST19 I believe it's called) for their now-discontinued M199S watch. That particular watch was a LOT of value for the money. A lot of other chinese brands borrowed the movement and made "counterfeit" M199S watches. Similar watches, sometimes even branded as seagull, but without the same quality control. That movement was hand-wind only and featured an actual 28 1/2 day moon phase complication.

At first I thought these watches used the same movement and was going to say what a ridiculous bargain, but considering it's automatic and not a real moon phase, I'd advise buyers to be wary. Then again.. it's $50 or less.

Also I'm loving the sub homage tevise. 100 ft = 30 m and a "perlative" chronometer. Not superlative. Just "perlative"


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Crazy amount of Star Wars and Marvel branded Invicta watches at TJ Max today. This Boba Fett actually tempted me. Looks pretty cool










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zoysiamo (Jan 4, 2018)

thomas-david said:


> How come Australia didn't get much 1st of September sales action


NOT A DEAL:
Because [EDIT: the first Monday in September] is the US [EDIT: and Canadian] Labor day, not anywhere else in the world to my knowledge. Most countries have Labor/Labour Day on May 1st, to coincide with International Workers Day or May Day (which commemorates, in part, the Haymarket massacre in Chicago in early May 1886), but the US chose a different day to try and undercut socialist, communist, and anarchist influence in the then-very-successful labor movement.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Labour day in the US & Canada is the first Monday in September.



zoysiamo said:


> NOT A DEAL:
> Because Sept. 1st is the US Labor day, not anywhere else in the world to my knowledge. Most countries have Labor/Labour Day on May 1st, to coincide with International Workers Day or May Day (which commemorates, in part, the Haymarket massacre in Chicago in early May 1886), but the US chose a different day to try and undercut socialist, communist, and anarchist influence in the then-very-successful labor movement.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Labour day in the US & Canada is the first Monday in September.



zoysiamo said:


> NOT A DEAL:
> Because Sept. 1st is the US Labor day, not anywhere else in the world to my knowledge. Most countries have Labor/Labour Day on May 1st, to coincide with International Workers Day or May Day (which commemorates, in part, the Haymarket massacre in Chicago in early May 1886), but the US chose a different day to try and undercut socialist, communist, and anarchist influence in the then-very-successful labor movement.


----------



## zoysiamo (Jan 4, 2018)

bvc2005 said:


> Labour day in the US & Canada is the first Monday in September.


Right, sorry, first Monday in September, not September 1st. And Canada is America's hat.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

simbolon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know a decent discount on a +- $1,000 watches?
> 
> Thanks b4,


Depends on a lot of factors with brand probably being the most significant. Narrow your question for more help.

The $1k Invicta watches are usually 90-95% off but that doesn't necessarily mean it's 'decent'.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

skyefalcon6 said:


> Just ordered 3 straps from BluShark with their "Buy 2 Get 1 Free" promotion. On a whim, googled discount codes, found one, tried it...it worked!
> 
> Discount Code VXOE-WPEF-JFIE-DVCT gave an additional 30% off after applying the freebie.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. Just in case anyone is wondering, the code is still working as of right now.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank you! Just got 3 straps!


skyefalcon6 said:


> Just ordered 3 straps from BluShark with their "Buy 2 Get 1 Free" promotion. On a whim, googled discount codes, found one, tried it...it worked!
> 
> Discount Code VXOE-WPEF-JFIE-DVCT gave an additional 30% off after applying the freebie.
> 
> ...


Sent while taking a selfie


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

Dub Rubb said:


> Thanks for this. Just in case anyone is wondering, the code is still working as of right now.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


It was a couple of hours ago.

Sent while taking a selfie


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Moose Straps has 15% off for Labour Day - until September 5
Use discount code: LaborDay
https://www.moosestrap.com

1.2mm seatbelt material - I have 2 and they are the most comfortable natos I own.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Dub Rubb said:


> Thanks for this. Just in case anyone is wondering, the code is still working as of right now.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


Got me 5 for $41!

Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## thomas-david (Apr 6, 2017)

watchcrank said:


> Corum is the main user of that bezel that I can recall (on the Admirals Cup line), but they usually have crown guards (as do their clones by "Swiss" Legend). The XII with stick indices elsewhere reminds me of someone else, but I can't place it. But yeah, this one's a bit of headscratcher given how most Chinese watches in this price range are direct clones of something fairly well known.
> 
> EDIT: RyanD pointed to proof this is indeed a mechanical to my surprise and despite my earlier qualms. Mea culpa.
> 
> This is not a chrono. One subdial is a 24-hour indicator (both indexed and animated with a day/night wheel, on the same pinion), one is a day of week indicator, and the other appears to show the month.


Yeah the first one you are speaking about the GJ is a bit of a head scratcher, definitely one of the best watches they have on offer in my opinion.

The Tevise, you are right my mistake!


----------



## thomas-david (Apr 6, 2017)

fandi said:


> I like the guanqin gj silver but my experience with cheap Chinese watches is the silver option usually has a dull look. The photographer tried his best with the flash to light up the watch and still doesn't pop. Wish it was white.


The silver is actually quite nice in person, white would be nice as well, but the dial is surprisingly decent.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Can anyone comment on whether they have successfully used TopCashBack for watch purchases on Touch Of Modern? Specifically, the 20%? I've seen many reviews that indicate large rebates are rarely processed through at TCB. Could be people that didn't follow the rules properly, but some, at least, seem to be experienced in referencing other successes with eBates and others. RyanD, have you pulled it off?


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

wesvette said:


> According to their facebook post, this sale is for today only (Wednesday August 22). Watch is a Smith & Bradley Defi Classic Field watch. Defi is the entry level sub-brand of S&B.
> 
> Swiss quartz, Sapphire Crystal, final assembly in the US!! Black or silver case. On a NATO strap! Normally $199 on sale for $89!! https://www.smithbradleyltd.com/collections/all/products/the-springfield-field-watch
> 
> View attachment 13414999


Deal Update:

(This deal is still ongoing - I am in no way affiliated with Defi or the original poster)

So.... I saw wes post this deal and on a whim; I thought, what the hell.... I'll buy one. Not only did I buy one, I bought both the stainless and black. They both arrived today (separately). Outside of how they were packaged (dreadful), these are solid knock-around pieces. I would have liked a screw down crown and 22mm strap width, but I am very happy with them for the price.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

N8G said:


> Can anyone comment on whether they have successfully used TopCashBack for watch purchases on Touch Of Modern? Specifically, the 20%? I've seen many reviews that indicate large rebates are rarely processed through at TCB. Could be people that didn't follow the rules properly, but some, at least, seem to be experienced in referencing other successes with eBates and others. RyanD, have you pulled it off?


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

RyanD said:


> View attachment 13452367


:-!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> *20% Macy's cash back from ebates*, at least that's what ebates shows me right now. That brings this Seiko SSG015 solar atomic quartz chronograph worldtime prospex to: $214 - 20% cash back = *$171*, incl. 3yr. mfg. warranty. List: $595. eBay: $293. Amazon: $321.
> 
> Seiko product page here.
> 
> ...


Even better deal on this Seiko SSG015 solar atomic quartz chronograph worldtime prospex via SlickDeals: discount code *FLASH* drops it to $119 (tested). Ebates has a (targeted?) 20% cash back promo for Macy's, bringing it down further to *$95 + tax*. Note what I said above about the finish: it's not bright SS but gray or black. Looking at a couple videos, the crystal is domed.

UPDATE: Macy's says this code is only good for today, Tuesday Sep. 4th until midnight ET -- so about a half-hour longer.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

As promised, here are the Seiko Presage chronographs from Rakuten. I think I prefer the white dial with blue hands, but they are both gorgeous.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BnVAtcXAUsE/


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Next


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Even better deal on this Seiko SSG015 solar atomic quartz chronograph worldtime prospex via SlickDeals: discount code *FLASH* drops it to $119 (tested). Ebates has a (targeted?) 20% cash back promo for Macy's, bringing it down further to *$95 + tax*. Note what I said above about the finish: it's not bright SS but gray or black. Looking at a couple videos, the crystal is domed.


How do I get thru eBates-slickdeals-Macys?

I got the $119 from Macys, but cannot navigate to get the eBates cashback. Help!

Edit: nevermind, it sold out.


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

I just give order for the silver GUANQIN GJ16034, total price 45U.S.Dollars,you get a extra 11 Dollars discount using the code CA-20%off$49 at checkout. 

Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Crazy amount of Star Wars and Marvel branded Invicta watches at TJ Max today. This Boba Fett actually tempted me. Looks pretty cool


Assuming Disney can keep the franchise alive, that watch might be worth buying it at TJ Maxx discount and keep it in the box as a long term investment.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

thomas-david said:


> The silver is actually quite nice in person, white would be nice as well, but the dial is surprisingly decent.


What I don't get is why they make the 5 minute markers at different shapes. It's kind of puzzle the eyes.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Not sure it's bargain: Elysee Heritage Chronograph Quartz for $165 if you have certain Amex cards: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/elysee-uhren-gmbh/elysee-heritage-chronograph-quartz-11010#
Nice touch of red accent.


----------



## thomas-david (Apr 6, 2017)

Came across a couple of decent deals on Amazon today scoping out my next piece..

*Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic* Automatic, Gold Bezel and Indices, Silver Case, great looking dress watch. Nice brown strap, great looking brushing on lugs *58% Off* = *$483.99*

https://amzn.to/2Nec7dD









*Bulova Moonwatch* Pretty good deal on the Bulova Moonwatch, they have a used example from the warehouse as well for about $20 bucks less *46% Off*= *$296.98*

https://amzn.to/2oHSGMp









*Orient Ray II* Decent deal, couple of used offers available, fair bit of watch for not much money.. * $123.02*

https://amzn.to/2MR3PJ0


----------



## thomas-david (Apr 6, 2017)

Came across a couple of decent deals on Amazon today scoping out my next piece..

*Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic* Automatic, Gold Bezel and Indices, Silver Case, great looking dress watch. Nice brown strap, great looking brushing on lugs *58% Off* = *$483.99*

https://amzn.to/2Nec7dD

View attachment 13452831


*Bulova Moonwatch* Pretty good deal on the Bulova Moonwatch, they have a used example from the warehouse as well for about $20 bucks less *46% Off*= *$296.98*

https://amzn.to/2PDBm6p

View attachment 13452837


*Orient Ray II* Decent deal on a couple of used offers available, fair bit of watch for not much money.. * $123.02 for used* otherwise you can pick it up new for *$145.98*

https://amzn.to/2CtIwc2









The Hamilton is tempting, but I might pull the trigger and pick up the Ray for the second time.. lol


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

zoysiamo said:


> Right, sorry, first Monday in September, not September 1st. And Canada is America's hat.


 I'd rather be a hat than underwear!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RyanD said:


> As promised, here are the Seiko Presage chronographs from Rakuten. I think I prefer the white dial with blue hands, but they are both gorgeous.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


How do these wear?

Thick like a bowl of oatmeal and a hockey puck on the wrist or wearable?

They do look nice.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

bvc2005 said:


> I'd rather be a hat than underwear!


You dissing Mexico?


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

thomas-david said:


> Came across a couple of decent deals on Amazon today scoping out my next piece..
> 
> *Orient Ray II* Decent deal on a couple of used offers available, fair bit of watch for not much money.. * $123.02 for used* otherwise you can pick it up new for *$145.98*
> 
> ...


The blue Ray sunburst dial is so nice.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> How do these wear?
> 
> Thick like a bowl of oatmeal and a hockey puck on the wrist or wearable?
> 
> They do look nice.


Haven't sized them yet, but they seem similar to a dress 7750 chrono. Not excessively thick.

I'm waiting for a few other watches to show up before I decide which one to keep. Definitely leaning towards the white one. I was told that one of my Shippos will ship Friday. We'll see about that.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

<<There are currently 100 users browsing this thread. (35 members and 65 guests)>>

I just came back from dentist, what's your excuse? :-d


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Startimer from CWS's alpina sale arrived. Not bad for 141 and change. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Got a tracking number for the $15 tritium watch. Shipped out of Brooklyn.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Like I said...

$699 with code AFFCHRON699

https://www.ashford.com/us/H76556131.pid


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Got a tracking number for the $15 tritium watch. Shipped out of Brooklyn.


Any instructions how to get one like yours? Thanks.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

fandi said:


> Any instructions how to get one like yours? Thanks.


Not sure if it's the exact same model that RyanD got. but this is what I bought. Code WATCHSALE might still work, it brought the price down to $15 for me. Also got a tracking number. I'm eagerly awaiting if my $15 tritium bet will pay off he he.


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Tsarli said:


> Not sure if it's the exact same model that RyanD got. but this is what I bought. Code WATCHSALE might still work, it brought the price down to $15 for me. Also got a tracking number. I'm eagerly awaiting if my $15 tritium bet will pay off he he.


Ya know I'm probably just as excited as you are eagerly waiting for your package. Curious to see how good deal it really is

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

I decided to bite on the Armida 15% off, and now have a 45mm A1 on the way.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Got a tracking number for the $15 tritium watch. Shipped out of Brooklyn.


The coupon didn't work but I ordered at $40 anyway. I also received a tracking number today. Wonder if mine will be $25 better than yours?


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Jomashop has the Eberhard and Co Traversetolo Chronograph on sale for $1175 after discount code "EXEB800" MSRP $5800
https://www.jomashop.com/eberhard-and-co-watch-31051-3.html

It has a ETA 7750 variant and everything else you would expect of a chronograph at this price.
I am not familiar with the brand but it looks like a nice watch


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

cairoanan said:


> Startimer from CWS's alpina sale arrived. Not bad for 141 and change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Startimer chrono for ~$250 is a huge jump up.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> Startimer from CWS's alpina sale arrived. Not bad for 141 and change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the watch I missed out when CWS had 15% off on their site. Then I also missed out from the eBay deal. It looks great on your wrist. I'll watch the sale more carefully.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Tsarli said:


> Not sure if it's the exact same model that RyanD got. but this is what I bought. Code WATCHSALE might still work, it brought the price down to $15 for me. Also got a tracking number. I'm eagerly awaiting if my $15 tritium bet will pay off he he.


Thanks, I tried but the code no longer works: 'Unable to find a valid discount matching the code entered'. Oh well.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> The other watch I attempted to buy from another seller (Glories Watch Store) has not gone quite so smooth though. This seller did not accept PayPal so I entered in my CC info in Rakuten Global when I put the order through on Friday. Received 2 emails yesterday completely in Japanese. I used Google translate and I still have no idea what they want me to do, lol. Both just seem to be confirming the order and telling me about the added shipping fee. No request for further payment or any other instructions. Anyone else bought from them that can share how the process went?


I ordered 2 new Seikos from Glories awhile back. They were taking too long to ship so I emailed them and got no response. Emailed a second time with a bit more surliness and they responded. It became apparent the watch was not in stock. They asked me if I would like to cancel my order or keep it and have them shipped as soon as they were available. "Soon" in their estimation. I opted to wait longer. They didn't charge my credit card until the watch was ready to ship. There was no email to respond to for payment. Instead, I received an email with tracking info for JP post. It didn't ship until 18 days after my order if I remember correctly. Everything worked out well enough in the end but I probably wouldn't order from them again. I think it's a reasonable expectation that the item for sale is in stock, not sourced/obtained after my order.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> cairoanan said:
> 
> 
> > Startimer from CWS's alpina sale arrived. Not bad for 141 and change.
> ...


That's amazing for that price! Nice catch.


----------



## thomas-david (Apr 6, 2017)

Edited: Absolutely mangled my spelling and display, so reposted below.

Typical..


----------



## thomas-david (Apr 6, 2017)

A few of you have asked about the quality of the Guanqin GJ, had it on wrist today so took some photos for you all.

You are getting a Kanji/English Day/Date Wheel, applied indices, sapphire glass, display caseback
and a solid deployant clasp. The Brown leather strap is pretty comfy as well.
For the price, this watch is an an absolute bargain.

Evritis just mentioned earlier a few comments up that is you use *CA-20%off$49/B] at checkout
You get an extra $11.00 dollars off the price, making the watch cost = $42.00... seriously good deal.

https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_685741.html?wid=1433363&lkid=15563687&lkid=15586857

View attachment 13455097


View attachment 13455099


View attachment 13455101


View attachment 13455101
*


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

thomas-david said:


> A few of you have asked about the quality of the Guanqin GJ, had it on wrist today so took some photos for you all.
> 
> You are getting a Kanji/English Day/Date Wheel, applied indices, sapphire glass, display caseback
> and a solid deployant clasp. The Brown leather strap is pretty comfy as well.
> For the price, this watch is an an absolute bargain.


Is the clasp of the fold over or fold under (e.g. Breitling, Heuer or Omega) type?

Edit: I think I have it backwards, technically, but the examples are there.


----------



## thomas-david (Apr 6, 2017)

eljay said:


> Is the clasp of the fold over or fold under (e.g. Breitling, Heuer or Omega) type?


It is just like my Sinn Deployant, I think fold under? Not sure what you mean exactly, sorry!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

The dial on that Guanqin seemed very familiar, and I finally placed it. It's a dead ringer for a Montblanc Heritage Spirit, save with a day added alongside the date and some random rather short hands replacing the dauphine hands Montblanc use. The case appears to be cloned from some of the dressier watches in Corum's Admirals Cup collection.

Design aside (since I know most of f71 doesn't care :-d), Seiko movement (according to the video embedded in the ad as well as a number of the post-sale comments) and sapphire is a lot of watch for the money.

eljay, the video in the ad shows a bit about the operation of the clasp.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Creation Watches has an 8% discount on Citizen watches. Code CITIZEN


----------



## thomas-david (Apr 6, 2017)

Now I got the Guanqin fever goin again. Took a proper photo for you guys with the a better showing of the dial.

Probably went a little overboard uploading such a big photo.

View attachment Gunaqin Auto (1 of 1).jpg


----------



## thomas-david (Apr 6, 2017)

Creation Watches are always pretty solid to deal with. D09E4 is an old 4% off discount code they gave me for a mix up on an order, works still for me on any order. Someone give it a crack.


----------



## thomas-david (Apr 6, 2017)

watchcrank said:


> The dial on that Guanqin seemed very familiar, and I finally placed it. It's a dead ringer for a Montblanc Heritage Spirit, save with a day added alongside the date and some random rather short hands replacing the dauphine hands Montblanc use. The case appears to be cloned from some of the dressier watches in Corum's Admirals Cup collection.
> 
> Design aside (since I know most of f71 doesn't care :-d), Seiko movement (according to the video embedded in the ad as well as a number of the post-sale comments) and sapphire is a lot of watch for the money.
> 
> eljay, the video in the ad shows a bit about the operation of the clasp.


Man. Great spot! You are right, the dial is a dead ringer for the Spirit.


----------



## thomas-david (Apr 6, 2017)

Found a crazy bargain on Gear Best again, if you use the coupon code and have honey on you can pick up this watch for $34.62.....

*Cadisen Automatic* Automatic, Sapphire, Date, Ceramic Bezel, Just One More Watch was a fan of this one on his 
video review of the watch. *$34.62 with coupon and Honey* around *60% off* from usual RRP

https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_991136.html?wid=1433363&lkid=15592697


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

cairoanan said:


> Startimer from CWS's alpina sale arrived. Not bad for 141 and change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad. Very Timex though.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

thomas-david said:


> Found a crazy bargain on Gear Best again, if you use the coupon code and have honey on you can pick up this watch for $34.62.....
> 
> *Cadisen Automatic* Automatic, Sapphire, Date, Ceramic Bezel, Just One More Watch was a fan of this one on his
> video review of the watch. *$34.62 with coupon and Honey* around *60% off* from usual RRP
> ...


It shows $56.34 for me.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

thomas-david said:


> Found a crazy bargain on Gear Best again, if you use the coupon code and have honey on you can pick up this watch for $34.62.....
> 
> *Cadisen Automatic* Automatic, Sapphire, Date, Ceramic Bezel, Just One More Watch was a fan of this one on his
> video review of the watch. *$34.62 with coupon and Honey* around *60% off* from usual RRP
> ...


It shows $56.34 for me.


----------



## thomas-david (Apr 6, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> It shows $56.34 for me.


Maybe it is just some extra Honey deal for Australia.. weird


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Like I said...
> 
> $699 with code AFFCHRON699
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/H76556131.pid


nice looking model from Hamilton. Not a lot of reviews or info on that available, not sure why it wasn't more popular. There are a couple of ebay sellers at the same price in case Ashford doesn't work for some folks.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

Aeryn said:


> Creation Watches has an 8% discount on Citizen watches. Code CITIZEN


Jomashop still has CTZ20 working (or did last night anyway)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Can you explain what you mean by "having honey on"?

I tried Googling it and didn't come up with anything.



thomas-david said:


> Found a crazy bargain on Gear Best again, if you use the coupon code and have honey on you can pick up this watch for $34.62.....
> 
> *Cadisen Automatic* Automatic, Sapphire, Date, Ceramic Bezel, Just One More Watch was a fan of this one on his
> video review of the watch. *$34.62 with coupon and Honey* around *60% off* from usual RRP
> ...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ohhenry1 said:


> Can you explain what you mean by "having honey on"?
> 
> I tried Googling it and didn't come up with anything.


https://help.joinhoney.com/article/39-what-is-honey-and-how-do-i-get-it


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> nice looking model from Hamilton. Not a lot of reviews or info on that available, not sure why it wasn't more popular. There are a couple of ebay sellers at the same price in case Ashford doesn't work for some folks.


I have the silver dial version of this watch and I absolutely love it. I bought it for $799. I think $699 is a real bargain for a 7750 based chronograph from an established brand like Hamilton. The fit and finish are top notch. There are many microbrands that sell their 7750 based chronographs for more than this.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

taike said:


> https://help.joinhoney.com/article/39-what-is-honey-and-how-do-i-get-it


You learn something new every day...thanks for sharing. Somehow I think this will actually make me SPEND money not save 

BTW: for the Guanquin watch Honey could not apply the code that was working yesterday...is it gone?


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

My $73 bronze Invicta arrived today. As soon as I saw the dial in person I knew the stock leather strap needed to be replaced with this maroon striped Bertucci zulu I picked up on sale recently. A perfect match!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Elkins45 said:


> My $73 bronze Invicta arrived today. As soon as I saw the dial in person I knew the stock leather strap needed to be replaced with this maroon striped Bertucci zulu I picked up on sale recently. A perfect match!
> 
> View attachment 13456205


Nice! Pry the logo off the dial and you'll have a hell of a watch.


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

*NOT A DEAL*
Finally picked up my SNZG09K1 from DHL yesterday that I ordered from Creation Watches Ebay last Tuesday during the 15% off sale. With CW also having their own 10% off during the same day, I was able to get this for right around $79.50 shipped. I've been eyeing these to have as an everyday beater, waiting for a chance to snag one in the $85 range but was much happier being able to save a few more bucks! 
Threw a Barton Elite Silicone strap on that I got from a deal posted here as well. So thanks to all OPs for pointing out the deals!!
(Sorry for the terrible hospital lighting)


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

CW $125 off purchases of $625 or more valid till end of October.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

bbrou33 said:


> *NOT A DEAL*
> Finally picked up my SNZG09K1 from DHL yesterday that I ordered from Creation Watches Ebay last Tuesday during the 15% off sale. With CW also having their own 10% off during the same day, I was able to get this for right around $79.50 shipped. I've been eyeing these to have as an everyday beater, waiting for a chance to snag one in the $85 range but was much happier being able to save a few more bucks!
> Threw a Barton Elite Silicone strap on that I got from a deal posted here as well. So thanks to all OPs for pointing out the deals!!
> (Sorry for the terrible hospital lighting)
> ...


A very good watch, especially for what you paid. All else being equal I will always prefer a dial with a full set of Arabic numerals over one with stick indices.


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Nice! Pry the logo off the dial and you'll have a hell of a watch.


Ouch! I must confess, I thought I wanted a bronze watch but have recently been cured. I had the red Invicta in my cart but tax pushed it from $73 to $79 and I got cold feet.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

(Off yet slightly on deal topic)



yinzburgher said:


> I ordered 2 new Seikos from Glories awhile back. They were taking too long to ship so I emailed them and got no response. Emailed a second time with a bit more surliness and they responded. It became apparent the watch was not in stock. They asked me if I would like to cancel my order or keep it and have them shipped as soon as they were available. "Soon" in their estimation. I opted to wait longer. They didn't charge my credit card until the watch was ready to ship. There was no email to respond to for payment. Instead, I received an email with tracking info for JP post. It didn't ship until 18 days after my order if I remember correctly. Everything worked out well enough in the end but I probably wouldn't order from them again. I think it's a reasonable expectation that the item for sale is in stock, not sourced/obtained after my order.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


Thank you for the reply.

I sent them an email and received no reply. I'm thinking I'll just wait it out. In the end did they charge you just the amount shown for the watch or did they add shipping fees (or anything else)? Also did you still get the cash back from Ebates even though the order took so long to process?

As I mentioned before I also ordered a watch from Chino the same day (last week Friday) and its already in my neighboring city likely to be delivered tomorrow. I ask about how much the other company charged because I stumbled on some link through my order details which took me to another Rakuten Japanese posting for these watches. Both watches where shown with the same yen amount as the normal Rakuten Global site I ordered from however those amounts also stated that "Taxes" where included. When Chino processed my order it actually ended up being less then the advertised price because he took off those "taxes" which was very noble of him as I would not have know either way about it if I didn't stumble on this other section (or whatever it is). Where as this other company also shows the watch I ordered in that other section and specifically says "tax included" however they did not take off any of said tax when they sent the confirmation email. And they added shipping. Chino sent me a PayPal link to finally pay however this other company didn't accept PayPal so I had to give my card on the Rakuten global site when I ordered.

I think its pretty lame to not state on the sales ad that the watch was not readily available. Its a now discontinued Seiko so I'm not sure how this will play out. This model does have several for sale new on Ebay so they are out there however I'm not sure what this company will do if they don't readily have it available. As long as I can still get the %20 back from Ebates I'll likely just wait it out and see what happens.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

not a deal

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ut-time-ebay-now-authenticates-luxury-watches


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

bbrou33 said:


> *NOT A DEAL*
> Finally picked up my SNZG09K1 from DHL yesterday that I ordered from Creation Watches Ebay last Tuesday during the 15% off sale. With CW also having their own 10% off during the same day, I was able to get this for right around $79.50 shipped. I've been eyeing these to have as an everyday beater, waiting for a chance to snag one in the $85 range but was much happier being able to save a few more bucks!
> Threw a Barton Elite Silicone strap on that I got from a deal posted here as well. So thanks to all OPs for pointing out the deals!!
> (Sorry for the terrible hospital lighting)
> ...


I got my snzh57j1 and srpb11k1 turtle blue lagoon (no pic) as well from them. Super fast shipping. That extra 10% they offered was  haha









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

frogles said:


> not a deal
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ut-time-ebay-now-authenticates-luxury-watches


Poshmark does this for free for any item over $500. Works very well.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

RyanD said:


> Poshmark does this for free for any item over $500. Works very well.


Never used poshmark. But according to Google they take 20% of the sales price. So I guess it's the same in the end.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Pneuma said:


> I have the silver dial version of this watch and I absolutely love it. I bought it for $799. I think $699 is a real bargain for a 7750 based chronograph from an established brand like Hamilton. The fit and finish are top notch. There are many microbrands that sell their 7750 based chronographs for more than this.
> View attachment 13455937


As nice as they are, Alpina chronos going for less are on a whole other level.


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

Just received my Perlon straps from Clockwork Synergy Labor Day Sale


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

sharptools said:


> Just received my Perlon straps from Clockwork Synergy Labor Day Sale


And???


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

horhay86 said:


> I got my snzh57j1 and srpb11k1 turtle blue lagoon (no pic) as well from them. Super fast shipping. That extra 10% they offered was  haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish that watch came with the 4R36.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> As nice as they are, Alpina chronos going for less are on a whole other level.


Speaking of high value auto chronos

Walmart / Jet.com has the Bulova AcuSwiss Auto Chrono for $539









https://www.walmart.com/ip/Bulova-AccuSwiss-Gemini-Automatic-Chronograph-Mens-Watch-63C113/48907071?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=6741&adid=22222222227036390087&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=78707474674&wl4=pla-61985550803&wl5=9027224&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=115056921&wl11=online&wl12=48907071&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> As nice as they are, Alpina chronos going for less are on a whole other level.


Yes, agree. A true bargain at $503 from CWS a few weeks ago.


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> sharptools said:
> 
> 
> > Just received my Perlon straps from Clockwork Synergy Labor Day Sale
> ...


Light and pretty comfortable. A bit on the thin side. But still a great deal given the discount


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

sharptools said:


> Light and pretty comfortable. A bit on the thin side. But still a great deal given the discount


I guess my point was that pix and prices tend to make posts a bit more beneficial in a thread where we are here to SEE BARGAINS .


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

sharptools said:


> Just received my Perlon straps from Clockwork Synergy Labor Day Sale


Nice. Got mine today as well.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

ToM is having a Glycine sale. The prices seem on par with other sales of Glycine watches.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-glycine-watches


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

TopCashback.com has a "Featured Offer" of 20% cash back for new ToM customers (10% for existing), ending today.



customwise said:


> ToM is having a Glycine sale. The prices seem on par with other sales of Glycine watches.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-glycine-watches


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Jomashop has the Certina DS 2 chrono
for $299 with BSCR100 coupon code. Perhaps you can also try and tag
the usual Google $10 or $20 coupon?

Looks pretty cool ?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

batmansk6 said:


> Never used poshmark. But according to Google they take 20% of the sales price. So I guess it's the same in the end.


Ebay is only offering the service on certain brands. Poshmark provides the service on anything over $500. It might be worth it depending on the item.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

tissotguy said:


> Jomashop has the Certina DS 2 chrono
> for $299 with BSCR100 coupon code. Perhaps you can also try and tag
> the usual Google $10 or $20 coupon?
> 
> Looks pretty cool &#55357;&#56846;


Yes, it does. Very cool.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bi9ea-CHlOd/


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

tissotguy said:


> Jomashop has the Certina DS 2 chrono
> for $299 with BSCR100 coupon code.


Here's a working link.

I've no love for Jomashop, but - with the caveat that I've not been tracking prices lately - that seems like a great price on a great watch, slightly more than half what I paid for mine (on a different strap) from a Spanish AD a year or so after they were released.

Here's a real-life photo, for those who don't trust stock photos (not that I'm claiming my photos are good of course :-d):


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Nice! Pry the logo off the dial and you'll have a hell of a watch.


Looks great! Mine should be delivered today. I have a NATO strap in mind for it as well.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Yes, agree. A true bargain at $503 from CWS a few weeks ago.


I agree too. Very pleased with mine, on a 20mm bargain ostrich from Jomashop.










Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Yes, it does. Very cool.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bi9ea-CHlOd/


Ok, that's *very* cool.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> (Off yet slightly on deal topic)
> 
> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> ...


I paid about $27.50 total for shipping for 2 watches. So far I haven't found any RG sellers with free shipping. Glories states that taxes are included in the list price. No other fees were added. I got the 20% cash back despite the delay.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

***nothing to see here***


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Used the TopCash 20% as an excuse to buy the Alessandro Baldieri SeaMonster. Hard to pass up at $157 delivered (after CB). Should be interesting at 38mm width and 11mm thick, Miyota 26jewel auto movement.

View attachment 13457465

View attachment 13457469

View attachment 13457477


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

Cvp33 said:


> 38mm width and 11mm thick


THAT is 11mm thick? Side view and chapter ring look really deep for 11mm.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

bolster said:


> THAT is 11mm thick? Side view and chapter ring look really deep for 11mm.


As listed per ToM. Guess I'll find out soon enough. Also thinking I may sand the case to give it a bead-blasted look. We'll see.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

PeekPoke said:


> TopCashback.com has a "Featured Offer" of 20% cash back for new ToM customers (10% for existing), ending today.


Do we know if there's a limit to the cashback? I might be buying a couple of Glycine Airman.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Cvp33 said:


> Used the TopCash 20% as an excuse to buy the Alessandro Baldieri SeaMonster. Hard to pass up at $157 delivered (after CB). Should be interesting at 38mm width and 11mm thick, Miyota 26jewel auto


I have this watch. It is 14.5mm tall, case, bezel and crystal.

The proprietary strap is rather short, suggesting it is intended to be a women's diver. I could have had Andrea make a longer strap, but I gave it to my wife instead.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

tommy_boy said:


> I have this watch. It is 14.5mm tall, case, bezel and crystal.
> 
> The proprietary strap is rather short, suggesting it is intended to be a women's diver. I could have had Andrea make a longer strap, but I gave it to my wife instead.


All good to know. Was thinking I'd go custom strap with this one. Possibly black ammo strap with light blue stitching.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tommy_boy said:


> ...
> The proprietary strap is rather short, suggesting it is intended to be a women's diver. I could have had Andrea make a longer strap, but I gave it to my wife instead.


correct. the men's selections are 46-48mm


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Pretty sure I paid more for my Certina DS2 chrono (above) USED earlier this year. I'll console myself with the thought that mine is the one with bug juice green hands. Super cool watch.

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

Pneuma said:


> I have the silver dial version of this watch and I absolutely love it. I bought it for $799. I think $699 is a real bargain for a 7750 based chronograph from an established brand like Hamilton. The fit and finish are top notch. There are many microbrands that sell their 7750 based chronographs for more than this.
> View attachment 13455937


I found one that I loved because I'm a nerd and like to do things like verify my speedometers' accuracy and gauge the velocity of other vehicles. Nobody has a write up on the model I found, a Hamilton Railroad Auto Chrono. There are a number of different styles out there but the specific reference number I loved has no reviews and minimal availability but that made me want it more. May grab one just to show it off.


bbrou33 said:


> *NOT A DEAL*
> Finally picked up my SNZG09K1 from DHL yesterday that I ordered from Creation Watches Ebay last Tuesday during the 15% off sale. With CW also having their own 10% off during the same day, I was able to get this for right around $79.50 shipped. I've been eyeing these to have as an everyday beater, waiting for a chance to snag one in the $85 range but was much happier being able to save a few more bucks!
> Threw a Barton Elite Silicone strap on that I got from a deal posted here as well. So thanks to all OPs for pointing out the deals!!
> (Sorry for the terrible hospital lighting)
> ...


That's gorgeous and a great price. How big are your wrists, though? I keep eyeballing them as a great deal but think they'll look tiny on me.


sharptools said:


> Just received my Perlon straps from Clockwork Synergy Labor Day Sale


Love the look of that strap. Hadn't heard of Perlon. Thanks for posting the pic - will have to look into them.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## invaderzim (Feb 18, 2017)

tissotguy said:


> Jomashop has the Certina DS 2 chrono
> for $299 with BSCR100 coupon code. Perhaps you can also try and tag
> the usual Google $10 or $20 coupon?
> 
> ...


Just a heads up for a price comparison, these (red chrono, not the neon green) have been going for cheaper earlier this year at Ashford during a sale. About $269 back in May and $253 back in late June.


----------



## thomas-david (Apr 6, 2017)

Spinnaker are apparently restocking all of the Fleuss's, Crofts (pass personally), Bradners and Cahills today.

CROWN20 will get you 20% off any of their full price watches.


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

invaderzim said:


> Just a heads up for a price comparison, these (red chrono, not the neon green) have been going for cheaper earlier this year at Ashford during a sale. About $269 back in May and $253 back in late June.


I had them in my sights for a long while but they seem to have doubled in price at Ashford now.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

NOT A DEAL

Does Crown & Buckle have any standing discount code without having to buy 3 or more straps?


----------



## thomas-david (Apr 6, 2017)

WOW08 gets you 8% off at Undone at the moment.


----------



## nuru (Jan 15, 2012)

***Not a deal***

Looking for a Mido Commander II Chronometer (blue) M021.431.11.041.00. Best price I see is Joma @ USD 775 - 20 (Google or newsletter code). Anybody know of any better option?


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop today with Junghans quartz for couples









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

speedyweasel said:


> That's gorgeous and a great price. How big are your wrists, though? I keep eyeballing them as a great deal but think they'll look tiny on me.


I'm on the small side right around 6.5ish.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

As I feared, my 3-hand Shippo order had a credit card issue on Rakuten. The power reserve model shipped though.

Might still order a 3-hand if I find a decent price. Not sure which one I prefer. I've had 3-hand and power reserve models of other Presage watches. I like both styles.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

RyanD said:


> As I feared, my 3-hand Shippo order had a credit card issue on Rakuten. The power reserve model shipped though.
> 
> Might still order a 3-hand if I find a decent price. Not sure which one I prefer. I've had 3-hand and power reserve models of other Presage watches. I like both styles.


Be prepared for potentially longer shipping times. My order shipped Tuesday from Osaka (via EMS) and there were no updates until yesterday evening. It went to Tokyo and is flying out from there.

There was a tsunami and heavy rains, causing the Osaka airport to shut down, apparently. I'm hoping my order is finally stateside today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Can anybody confirm if this is a good price ?
Tissot Couturier $436.97

https://www.nordstromrack.com/event...racelet-watch-39-mm?color=SILVER-BLACK-SILVER

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

Ossamanity said:


> Can anybody confirm if this is a good price ?
> Tissot Couturier $436.97
> 
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/event...racelet-watch-39-mm?color=SILVER-BLACK-SILVER
> ...


Not a good price. Save another $135 off that.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

Lookie here... just showed up from the deal that was posted here a few weeks ago. Super stoked! 7-7/8" wrists and fits/feels great. Love the pop of the metallic, applied numbers on the dial. I do suspect this band and I are not going to get along, though... the buckle is angular and bites into the soft leather rather than sliding to tighten it. We'll see.

EDIT: IT WAS $349!

Love the finish.

Alpina Men's AL-525NN4S6 Startimer Pilot Automatic Blue Dial Big Date 44mm










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

speedyweasel said:


> Not a good price. Save another $135 off that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a great Tissot for $300. I had one for a while. Much better bracelet than most cheap Tissots.

Note: The strap that comes on these watches sucks though. Get the bracelet version.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

speedyweasel said:


> Lookie here... just showed up from the deal that was posted here a few weeks ago. Super stoked! 7-7/8" wrists and fits/feels great. Love the pop of the metallic, applied numbers on the dial. I do suspect this band and I are not going to get along, though... the buckle is angular and bites into the soft leather rather than sliding to tighten it. We'll see.
> 
> Love the finish.
> 
> ...


You overpaid for it!!! Oh no, wait, we don't know that, because you didn't tell us what you paid for it here in the "I saw a bargain" thread.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> You overpaid for it!!! Oh no, wait, we don't know that, because you didn't tell us what you paid for it here in the "I saw a bargain" thread.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...hread-7-2018-a-4604625-1103.html#post46901555


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

taike said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...hread-7-2018-a-4604625-1103.html#post46901555


Clicking your link was no more helpful in me knowing the price paid than the OP's post was, lol!


----------



## jalisco (Mar 21, 2012)

jalisco said:


> Copy from other forum
> 
> Xiaomi Ciga with coupon XMWATCH2614 is 180$ in https://www.gearbest.com/mechanical-watches/pp_1826218.html


Now *$124,95*
Lowest price ever, with coupon: CA-20%off$49


----------



## jalisco (Mar 21, 2012)

jalisco said:


> Copy from other forum
> Cadisen C1030 aka Cadisen Lambda (automatic with power reserve and mesh) only for $49 in https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_009581594163.html


And this one now *$44,90*
Try this coupon with other watches, maybe works too: CA-20%off$49


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

dumberdrummer said:


> You overpaid for it!!! Oh no, wait, we don't know that, because you didn't tell us what you paid for it here in the "I saw a bargain" thread.


Salty much?

$349

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

speedyweasel said:


> Salty much?
> 
> $349
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Salty LOTS! But seasonings aside, good price for a nice piece.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

jalisco said:


> Now *$124,95*
> Lowest price ever, with coupon: CA-20%off$49


$121.52 shipped with Paypal. Thanks! Original design is hard to find in a modern Chinese watch, and beyond that, this is an unusually well presented skeleton. This might be a skeleton I find myself wearing rather than simply winding up to look at.

Edit to add: first watch I've bought in more than 20 months, so far as I can recall. Well done, you pack of enablers. :-d


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

jalisco said:


> Now *$124,95*
> Lowest price ever, with coupon: CA-20%off$49


That is a REALLY nice looking watch.... ugh....really nice.... hmmm lol...must resist....


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

crysman2000 said:


> That is a REALLY nice looking watch.... ugh....really nice.... hmmm lol...must resist....


It really is...and I'm not even a fan of skeleton watches. Tempted for sure, if nothing else just to inspect the quality and perhaps add another watch to the 'neat, but never wear' pile.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

MY watch arrived today from the ebay 15% off deal 
I paid $180
I am impressed with the build quality and I think the size is perfect for my 7 3/4" wrist


----------



## jalisco (Mar 21, 2012)

watchcrank said:


> $121.52 shipped with Paypal. Thanks! Original design is hard to find in a modern Chinese watch, and beyond that, this is an unusually well presented skeleton. This might be a skeleton I find myself wearing rather than simply winding up to look at.
> 
> Edit to add: first watch I've bought in more than 20 months, so far as I can recall. Well done, you pack of enablers. :-d


You're welcome ;-)


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> MY watch arrived today from the ebay 15% off deal
> I paid $180
> I am impressed with the build quality and I think the size is perfect for my 7 3/4" wrist
> 
> View attachment 13459515


Looks good. Who was the seller?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

drwindsurf said:


> MY watch arrived today from the ebay 15% off deal
> I paid $180
> I am impressed with the build quality and I think the size is perfect for my 7 3/4" wrist
> 
> View attachment 13459515


Looks like a SKX007 to me.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

My $73 bronze Invicta came in today, and I have to admit, it's pretty remarkable. I don't even mind the strap, although I'll have to get something a bit longer.


----------



## Akshayphal (Jul 3, 2018)

NOT A DEAL!

The pre-owned Orient star GMT arrived! Got it at slightly over $200 off ebay! Looks seriously well built and extremely refined for the price. And it's got zero to minimal wear (seems barely worn)

Pros: 
1.The dial is phenomenal looking!
2. GMT is well executed and the rotating inner bezel allows tracking a third time zone
3. The fit and finish of the case is that of a >$1000 watch

Cons:
1. A tad thick but the dial depth compensates for this
2. The bracelet isnt the best but good for the retail price (~$700)

Changed the strap to a 21mm strap by ewatchparts for $17 (looks good for now)

Here are some shots.
As arrived:





















Strap changed:




























Wrist shot:








Sorry for the long post and multiple pics but would definitely recommend someone eying this watch esp in the pre-owned market. This is a terrific deal IMO!!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

cairoanan said:


> Looks good. Who was the seller?


I bought it used - but it looks like it is brand new - the bracelet was still in plastic - the ebay code worked 



fandi said:


> Looks like a SKX007 to me.


It is an MM300 homage...so not too far off


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

Akshayphal said:


> NOT A DEAL!
> 
> The pre-owned Orient star GMT arrived! Got it at slightly over $200 off ebay! Looks seriously well built and extremely refined for the price. And it's got zero to minimal wear (seems barely worn)
> 
> ...


WOW what an improvement that strap makes.
The strap looks a bit cheap but the style of it is brilliant for that watch, nice choice!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

jalisco said:


> Now *$124,95*
> Lowest price ever, with coupon: CA-20%off$49


Actually, the Xiaomi Ciga is $118.26 if you use the Gearbest Android app in addition to applying the coupon. Maybe even less if you pay with PayPal.

How do I know? Because I just bought the darned thing, darn it!

I was captivated by the unique design, AND, I liked the idea of having a watch that seemed highly likely to be a conversation starter.

If anyone's on the fence, there are some good YouTube videos out there on this one; PerthWAtch and JustOneMoreWatch are some good places to start.

Thanks OP/Jalisco!


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

tinpusher said:


> Do we know if there's a limit to the cashback? I might be buying a couple of Glycine Airman.


My CB was confirmed 6 hours after ordering.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Shopback.com.au (Australia) has 15% cashback at Rakuten Global Market. Was 2%. Long claim time of 75 days compared to Ebates. https://www.shopback.com.au/rakuten-global-market


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

For Zeppelin watches fans, Creation Watches has a 10% coupon - code ZEPPELIN


----------



## WhiteSand (Feb 11, 2010)

Didn't see this posted but $100 less than its usual price. 
Ball Fireman White Dial Automatic at Joma for $595 MSRP $1599

https://www.jomashop.com/ball-watch-nm2188c-s1-wh.html

Don't own this watch but having another Ball this should punch well above it's weight and make a great daily wearer.

BRAND : Ball 
SERIES : Fireman 
MOVEMENT : Automatic 
ENGINE : BALL Calibre RR1103
CASE SIZE : 40 mm 
CASE THICKNESS : 11.3 mm 
CASE MATERIAL : Stainless Steel 
DIAL TYPE : Analog 
DIAL COLOR : White 
CRYSTAL : Scratch Resistant Sapphire HANDS : Luminous Silver-tone 
SECOND MARKERS : Minute Markers around the outer rim 
DIAL MARKERS : Index 
LUMINISCENCE : Hands and Markers BEZEL : Fixed 
CROWN : Screw Down
BAND TYPE : Bracelet 
BAND MATERIAL : Stainless Steel 
BAND COLOR(S) : Silver Tone 
BAND WIDTH : 22 mm 
CLASP : Fold Over
WATER RESISTANCE : 100 meters / 330 feet 








Edit: Finally made it to 100 posts!


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop with a nice mix today, the Hamy King is not a great deal but ok though seems to have no manufacturer warranty









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$15 tritium. The most impressive part is the bracelet. I've had Tissots with worse bracelets.

The lume is barely legible. Not nearly as bright as this photo shows. If you wore it while sleeping, you could read it in the dark.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Sorry for being off topic but I feel a bit related to future watch purchases: how would you service a bunch of $70-$150 automatic watches ( Chinese, Russian, Japanese) where the service cost to disassemble, lube, etc. is $50-100 ( about 2/3rd of the price you paid) and no replacement movements are available for those particular watches. I can see you would send the $2k watches for service but not so sure about cheap auto watches those you were happy to buy them cheap back then and now facing the potential service dilemma.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

fandi said:


> Sorry for being off topic but I feel a bit related to future watch purchases: how would you service a bunch of $70-$150 automatic watches ( Chinese, Russian, Japanese) where the service cost to disassemble, lube, etc. is $50-100 ( about 2/3rd of the price you paid) and no replacement movements are available for those particular watches. I can see you would send the $2k watches for service but not so sure about cheap auto watches those you were happy to buy them cheap back then and now facing the potential service dilemma.


I think most of us buy those watches with the idea that their use is finite. If you can get 5-8 years out of one, it's worth it.

No one actually needs a watch.
 I kid. I kid.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

ManOnTime said:


> My $73 bronze Invicta came in today, and I have to admit, it's pretty remarkable. I don't even mind the strap, although I'll have to get something a bit longer.


I'm scared to ask how big your wrist is...this big chunk of bronze looks perfect on it. :-!


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

MstrDabbles said:


> I think most of us buy those watches with the idea that their use is finite. If you can get 5-8 years out of one, it's worth it.
> .


Yup...that's my philosophy as well for those cheap movements....who knows, maybe in 5-8 years I might still be able to find a new movement and have fun replacing it...should the need arise.
Vostoks go >10 years without service in most cases. By then I'll have an implant watch in the retina.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RyanD said:


> View attachment 13461519


Nice Landmaster. I've owned one. If you wear it regularly and don't have to set the time constantly it's a very, very cool watch.


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

fandi said:


> Sorry for being off topic but I feel a bit related to future watch purchases: how would you service a bunch of $70-$150 automatic watches ( Chinese, Russian, Japanese) where the service cost to disassemble, lube, etc. is $50-100 ( about 2/3rd of the price you paid) and no replacement movements are available for those particular watches. I can see you would send the $2k watches for service but not so sure about cheap auto watches those you were happy to buy them cheap back then and now facing the potential service dilemma.


I honestly don't care - I see it no different to buying clothes that go in the bin at some point. I'm never buying a $70 watch with any concerns about servicing.

(And it is dollars for my at moment given I'm in New York rather than my native UK).


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

"$15 tritium. The most impressive part is the bracelet. I've had Tissots with worse bracelets.
The lume is barely legible. Not nearly as bright as this photo shows. If you wore it while sleeping, you could read it in the dark."

would you measure the LtoL, please. thanks


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Ipse said:


> I'm scared to ask how big your wrist is...this big chunk of bronze looks perfect on it. :-!


:-d

Just measured. 7.75". The strap is just a bit too loose on the second hole and just a bit too snug on the third.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

View attachment 13461519

It should be noted that green tritium tubes are the brightest. Anything other than that and they will appear less bright (all things being equal). Also, if these are close outs, then a good chunk of the tritium life would already be used up. Any clues on the case as to the date of manufacture?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

ManOnTime said:


> :-d
> 
> Just measured. 7.75". The strap is just a bit too loose on the second hole and just a bit too snug on the third.


Sweet. I have a pair of black and blue dials arriving today and my wrists are 7.875" so I should be pleased. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Hmm, tempted! 73 USD to prove I'm not a watch snob.



ManOnTime said:


> My $73 bronze Invicta came in today, and I have to admit, it's pretty remarkable. I don't even mind the strap, although I'll have to get something a bit longer.
> 
> View attachment 13459531


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Rainshadow said:


> Hmm, tempted! 73 USD to prove I'm not a watch snob.


Red dial is sold out. All other colors are back up to $233.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Payed more for it a few months ago. Love to wear it on a black NATO w black PVD metal. Great design from HK, well giftpackaged to!


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

WatchAssassin Fabric Sail-cloth/Canvas-style Padded Black Watch Strap - *$8.99* from Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013T3GRRO/ref=ox_sc_mini_detail?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1U5NBQN9N24EV#customerReviews









These were previously over $20. I don't own any. I would read the reviews before buying as there may be some flaws and quality issues. Drilled lugs would likely solve the springbar tube issue. I think they look good for the price.


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks, $60 to $40 one the 2 for 1 and then 30%off to $28. Great deal.


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Above post is in reference to Blushark deal.


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

ManOnTime said:


> My $73 bronze Invicta came in today, and I have to admit, it's pretty remarkable. I don't even mind the strap, although I'll have to get something a bit longer.
> 
> View attachment 13459531


Got mine yesterday. The strap was not bad, but a little short for me. I switched it to this NATO.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

aktodd said:


> Got mine yesterday. The strap was not bad, but a little short for me. I switched it to this NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a link where you bought it? How long is it?


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

ManOnTime said:


> Do you have a link where you bought it? How long is it?


It's a Blushark Alphashark.
https://www.blusharkstraps.com/collections/alphashark/products/alphashark-black-red

It's 290mm.(11.4in.). It fits my 8.25" wrist very comfortably. You can always get at least 10% off if you sign up for their mailing list.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Luminox Sea Turtle Quartz in black or blue dial for $149.99. No taxes and free shipping. Seems like a solid deal compared to current eBay prices and according to camelx3 the lowest was $181.

https://www.shopmyexchange.com/lumi...z-date-watch-323lum/1083183?_requestid=630622









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

batmansk6 said:


> Luminox Sea Turtle Quartz in black or blue dial for $149.99. No taxes and free shipping. Seems like a solid deal compared to current eBay prices and according to camelx3 the lowest was $181.
> 
> https://www.shopmyexchange.com/lumi...z-date-watch-323lum/1083183?_requestid=630622


Get me all excited about a deal. And then find out that site is for current or ex-military only. :-(


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

cel4145 said:


> batmansk6 said:
> 
> 
> > Luminox Sea Turtle Quartz in black or blue dial for $149.99. No taxes and free shipping. Seems like a solid deal compared to current eBay prices and according to camelx3 the lowest was $181.
> ...


There is a Luminox for $160 on TJMaxx.com, but not sure if a comparable model.

https://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/pro...00418663?colorId=NS1161549&pos=2:46&Ntt=Watch


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

TheJohnP said:


> There is a Luminox for $160 on TJMaxx.com, but not sure if a comparable model.
> 
> https://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/pro...00418663?colorId=NS1161549&pos=2:46&Ntt=Watch


Looks the same as this luminox Navy seal model. That's a better deal I think.

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/lum...ns&gclid=CJnT6_HkrN0CFcKSxQIdp4QEMQ&gclsrc=ds

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

nachodaddy said:


> Red dial is sold out. All other colors are back up to $233.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


$99 on eBay - orange and red

From watchgooroo. Previously posted. Just a reminder.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

TheJohnP said:


> There is a Luminox for $160 on TJMaxx.com, but not sure if a comparable model.
> 
> https://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/pro...00418663?colorId=NS1161549&pos=2:46&Ntt=Watch





batmansk6 said:


> Looks the same as this luminox Navy seal model. That's a better deal I think.
> 
> https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/lum...ns&gclid=CJnT6_HkrN0CFcKSxQIdp4QEMQ&gclsrc=ds


Thanks for mentioning that one. But I have never been a fan of the Navy Seal model. The large numbers on the bezel and the dial is too congested for me, too busy. That Luminox Giant Sea Turtle strikes a better balance with negative space and the indices, numerals, bezel, etc.

I guess I could go join the military to get that discount. Would that be a first for this thread? :-d


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

cel4145 said:


> Thanks for mentioning that one. But I have never been a fan of the Navy Seal model. The large numbers on the bezel and the dial is too congested for me, too busy. That Luminox Giant Sea Turtle strikes a better balance with negative space and the indices, numerals, bezel, etc.
> 
> I guess I could go join the military to get that discount. Would that be a first for this thread? :-d


I also prefer the look of the sea turtle. I am willing to get it and pass it on to a forum member.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobusa (Apr 17, 2016)

batmansk6 said:


> I also prefer the look of the sea turtle. I am willing to get it and pass it on to a forum member.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


I want that blue dial turtle from here

https://www.shopmyexchange.com/lumi...z-date-watch-323lum/1083183?_requestid=630622

Can you buy for me?


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Rainshadow said:


> Hmm, tempted! 73 USD to prove I'm not a watch snob.


It really is a very nice watch. I don't regret buying it at all.


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Elkins45 said:


> It really is a very nice watch. I don't regret buying it at all.


Yeah, $73 is pretty cheap to try a bronze watch, and this one seems to have been executed well. I have two other Invictas that I don't really wear, not because they are of bad quality, but because I don't like the 'Invicta' engraved on the side of the case. This one is of much better quality, and no engraving. Nice dial, nice face, good movement, and nice hands. I would gladly pay twice the amount for this watch.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Patiently waiting for a 40mm version of that bronze Invicta.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

eljay said:


> Patiently waiting for a 40mm version of that bronze Invicta.


I have a feeling that's not gonna happen.
I am pretty happy with my blue one, despite the fact I paid around 145$ on it (transport included to EU) as aktodd said - twice that 73$ amount.
It is very well built, and keeps a very good time, even better than my SNZG.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Aeryn said:


> I have a feeling that's not gonna happen.


Oh so do I! ;-)


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

RyanD said:


> $15 tritium. The most impressive part is the bracelet. I've had Tissots with worse bracelets.
> 
> The lume is barely legible. Not nearly as bright as this photo shows. If you wore it while sleeping, you could read it in the dark.
> 
> ...


My Marathon GSAR looks about the same next to a freshly charged SKX as well, the tritium will never be as bright as freshly charged Seiko lume. I had a Mondaine tritium once too which was about the same.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## JaradClement (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm thinking about picking one of these up, really nice looking.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

eljay said:


> Patiently waiting for a 40mm version of that bronze Invicta.


I hope that:
a) you're young 
b) you like growing bonsai and having a turtle as pet


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

batmansk6 said:


> I also prefer the look of the sea turtle. I am willing to get it and pass it on to a forum member.


I appreciate that. 

But I can wait until I catch it on a deal.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

*Not a deal.*

Patina already starting to form on the underside and crown of my Bronzevicta.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

RyanD said:


> $15 tritium. The most impressive part is the bracelet. I've had Tissots with worse bracelets.
> 
> The lume is barely legible. Not nearly as bright as this photo shows. If you wore it while sleeping, you could read it in the dark.
> 
> ...


15 bucks for anything with extra features, like here, is a steal.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Any watch suggestion for kids? Something like g-shock but with cartoon dial. Thanks.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

juderiverman said:


> Any watch suggestion for kids? Something like g-shock but with cartoon dial. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


That's its own thread. Ask the main forum.


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

Nabbed a quartet of BluShark straps for my incoming Invicta black and blue dial bronze divers, my Alpina Startimer Auto Pilot and my 8920OB. With their buy-two-get-one sale and my 20% off code, I got 4 great straps for $80 shipped. Not too shabby.


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

ManOnTime said:


> Patina already starting to form on the underside and crown of my Bronzevicta.
> 
> View attachment 13464033


How many days have you worn that? If memory serves, you just got that, right...?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

juderiverman said:


> Any watch suggestion for kids? Something like g-shock but with cartoon dial. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Timex has a great line of kid's watches. Many a WIS got started with a Timex.

https://www.timex.com/browse/collections/additional-collections/kids-watches/kids-shop-all/


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

speedyweasel said:


> How many days have you worn that? If memory serves, you just got that, right...?


Two days?

I was outside in the sun all afternoon yesterday, and got sweaty.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Not sure if it is targeted, but ToM has 15% off all items with what seems to be no cap. For example:









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

This one is a LOT of watch for the money.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

So happy someone from this forum picked this up. It's been in my cart for a week.


Dub Rubb said:


> This one is a LOT of watch for the money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

rinsk21 said:


> So happy someone from this forum picked this up. It's been in my cart for a week.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Oh, your not out of the water yet. I didn't pick it up. Yet, at least. I was just showing that the extra 15% off worked with no cap. $2200 and some change seems like a helluva deal though!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

The ToM 15% off appears to be targeted, as it's not showing up for me. Shame because there's a few non-watch things that I am really close to pulling the trigger on today. 

I'm going to shoot them an email, however. During a prior cashback event I missed the mark by like half an hour, emailed them, and they still honored it. The customer service seems to be really great, so maybe if I tell them it's the difference between me making a purchase and not, they'll throw me a bone.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

TopCashBack has 10% for Sierra Trading Company. A few interesting watches. My apologies if this is a re-post.

*Jack Mason* *light blue nautical lady's chrono* - *$89* after CB (_$175 is the lowest real price I can find for these_)

LINK https://www.sierratradingpost.com/jack-mason-nautical-chronograph-watch-with-leather-band-36mm-two-tone-stainless-steel~p~206vu/?filterString=s~watch%2F










*Jack Mason* *Aviator chrono* - *$134* after CB _($197 lowest)_

LINK https://www.sierratradingpost.com/j...ylon-band-42mm~p~206wd/?filterString=s~watch/










*Luminox* *Navy Seal Tritium* - *$143* after CB _($159 seems the norm for these)_

LINK https://www.sierratradingpost.com/luminox-navy-seal-colormark-tritium-watch-45mm-rubber-strap-for-men~p~391ud/?filterString=s~watch%2F










*Luminox* *Sentry Carbon* - *$107* after CB _(watchgooroo heavily discounted already on ebay @ $110 so pick your poison here)_

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/luminox-sentry-0201-carbon-watch-43mm-polyurethane-strap-for-men~p~522tm/?filterString=s~watch%2F


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

ManOnTime said:


> Timex has a great line of kid's watches. Many a WIS got started with a Timex.
> 
> https://www.timex.com/browse/collections/additional-collections/kids-watches/kids-shop-all/


Thanks. Grab one.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

fandi said:


> Sorry for being off topic but I feel a bit related to future watch purchases: how would you service a bunch of $70-$150 automatic watches ( Chinese, Russian, Japanese) where the service cost to disassemble, lube, etc. is $50-100 ( about 2/3rd of the price you paid) and no replacement movements are available for those particular watches. I can see you would send the $2k watches for service but not so sure about cheap auto watches those you were happy to buy them cheap back then and now facing the potential service dilemma.


Not a deal, but related to retired deals.

Seems like you could sell an end-of-life watch on eBay (or WUS) "for parts" and reclaim its remaining value. My son took some Otto Frei courses on movement service and has made it a hobby. eBay is where he goes for parts and movements (in addition to Otto Frei).


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> Not sure if it is targeted, but ToM has 15% off all items with what seems to be no cap. For example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How reliable is TOM? Never ordered from them.. it shows 20% off for me 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

horhay86 said:


> How reliable is TOM? Never ordered from them.. it shows 20% off for me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Hmm. So those of us who do frequent business with them get nothing. Very cool of them. I'll factor this into future purchases.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

horhay86 said:


> How reliable is TOM? Never ordered from them.. it shows 20% off for me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I bought my Glycine moonphase from them. Shipping took the stated 2-4 weeks (it was the full 4 and delivered to the wrong address. Fedex fault, not theirs.) Watch came exactly as advertised. 
The only downside is when buying pre owned as there is no grading system and you only have the 1 or 2 pics they give you. That is why that Ralph Lauren is such a good deal. New on box with papers.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

horhay86 said:


> How reliable is TOM? Never ordered from them.. it shows 20% off for me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I ordered the glycine moon phase too and they shipped it the same day but it took a week to arrive, it probably traveled all over the country and got to the east coast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Don't those RLs run on Zenith movements? Quite incredible deal if so. Wish I was an employed engineer not just a broke engineering student!

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Chirv said:


> Don't those RLs run on Zenith movements? Quite incredible deal if so. Wish I was an employed engineer not just a broke engineering student!


JLC movements


----------



## Raf82 (Jul 5, 2018)

Touch of Modern

Glycine Airman 1953 Vintage Purist LE - 649USD

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...-limited-edition-automatic-3904-14-66-tb9-l-e









Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Just picked this up from the post office.

Bought from Nanaple (Rakuten Global) during their 15% cashback promotion. New, in box, with warranty Nomos Orion 309 for $1,432 after cashback.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Just picked this up from the post office.
> 
> Bought from Nanaple (Rakuten Global) during their 15% cashback promotion. New, in box, with warranty Nomos Orion 309 for $1,432 after cashback.
> 
> ...


That's a great deal, is it still available?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Joelf15 said:


> That's a great deal, is it still available?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I got the only one they had. Cashback is over too.

Word of caution......buying from Nanaple is not for the front of heart....but it worked out in the end for me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

eBay has 20% off. It only applies to certain sellers.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Velez84 said:


> eBay has 20% off. It only applies to certain sellers.


JUMPINTOFALL

Here's a link to all the watches the coupon applies to.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Like Sgt Shultz, "I see Nothing" watch related worth buying. But thanks for the heads up any way. It's appreciated.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

RyanD said:


> $15 tritium. The most impressive part is the bracelet. I've had Tissots with worse bracelets.
> 
> The lume is barely legible. Not nearly as bright as this photo shows. If you wore it while sleeping, you could read it in the dark.


Mine came in today. I'm very underwhelmed by the lume. Perhaps it's a combination of the blue Tritium and the possibility of these being deadstock.

However, like mentioned, the bracelet is stellar, and my example hits the seconds mark dead on, all the way around the dial. Overall, I think it was well worth the paltry $15.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Like Sgt Shultz, "I see Nothing" watch related worth buying. But thanks for the heads up any way. It's appreciated.


Great quote - brings me back. - I like you "I see nothing...Nothing!"


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Like Sgt Shultz, "I see Nothing" watch related worth buying. But thanks for the heads up any way. It's appreciated.


Great quote - brings me back. - I like you "I see nothing...Nothing!"


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Happened to notice that Original Grain has most of their MLB collection on sale.
Best deal being the NY Yankees kit at $900 off or just the watch for $400 off.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

ManOnTime said:


> Mine came in today. I'm very underwhelmed by the lume. Perhaps it's a combination of the blue Tritium and the possibility of these being deadstock.
> 
> However, like mentioned, the bracelet is stellar, and my example hits the seconds mark dead on, all the way around the dial. Overall, I think it was well worth the paltry $15.


I paid full price (if $40 can be considered full price) and feel like I got my money's worth. I am planning to wear it to bed tonight and see how I like the tritium in the dark.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Elkins45 said:


> I paid full price (if $40 can be considered full price) and feel like I got my money's worth. I am planning to wear it to bed tonight and see how I like the tritium in the dark.


I plan to wear it tonight as well.

If I would have paid $40 or $50 or even $100 I wouldn't be upset. The build quality is that good.


----------



## nolanm (Jun 14, 2018)

Chirv said:


> Don't those RLs run on Zenith movements? Quite incredible deal if so. Wish I was an employed engineer not just a broke engineering student!
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Don't worry, one day you will be like me, a broke employed engineer who looks at this thread at work all day!


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

ManOnTime said:


> I plan to wear it tonight as well.
> 
> If I would have paid $40 or $50 or even $100 I wouldn't be upset. The build quality is that good.


I was surprised at how nice the bracelet is, and just the overall quality of finish. Honestly I would say it is a better built and finished watch than my SKX007 that I paid 5x more for.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Double post. I wish the “delete post” feature was activated.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

***NOT A DEAL***

Dear eBay.

Thanks for filling my email with a 20% off coupon for "select sellers". Your select sellers, upon searching automatic watches, we're kind enough to offer me a Jargar for $1,000 or an equally impressive Victorinox for $2,100. The $300 to $500 Invictas were also nice. Thanks again eBay. 

Sincerely,

Former enthusiast


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

flypanam said:


> The ToM 15% off appears to be targeted, as it's not showing up for me. Shame because there's a few non-watch things that I am really close to pulling the trigger on today.
> 
> I'm going to shoot them an email, however. During a prior cashback event I missed the mark by like half an hour, emailed them, and they still honored it. The customer service seems to be really great, so maybe if I tell them it's the difference between me making a purchase and not, they'll throw me a bone.


Just wanted to provide an update. I let them know my "friend" received a 15% sitewide promotion, and they said yes it's targeted. They can't apply it to my account in anticipation of a purchase, but if I email them after placing an order, they will refund 15% of that order! No questions asked.

I absolutely LOVE ToM's customer service!!


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

I saw Roue watches a few months back but really don't know much about them I do like the shape of their cases and the retro feel. Amazon is running a 10% off deal for prime members.

*LINK TO COLLECTION* - > https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_12?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=roue+watches+for+men&sprefix=Roue+watches%2Caps%2C218&crid=FBNMG7HC6QQB&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Aroue+watches+for+men

*LINK TO ROUE WATCHES* - > https://rouewatch.com/shop/ssd/?attribute_pa_ssd=ssd-one

Prices are the same Amazon to Roue direct. Couldn't find any other sellers.

$195.00 retail
-$19.50 Amazon discount for prime
-$6.14 befrugal or topcashback 3.5% rebate
*NET* *$169.36*









*A little history:*


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

I didn't get the impression that there are a ton of Spinnaker fans on WUS, but here goes nothing:

Today, they re-stocked the Fleuss (the one I was actually looking for, knowing I will never be able to afford a true Fifty Fathoms) so all the models and colors of SP5055 can be ordered now.
*Use code CR30 (or CHRONO30...still works) for 30% discount bringing the watch to 200$. *Sapphire, NH35, blah blah - 150$ in my view would have been the sweet spot, but I'm a cheap SOB.
I went for the SP5055-01 for the vintage look, although the lume is not old radium.









All the Fleuss line here:
https://www.spinnaker-watches.com/collections/fleuss


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Cvp33 said:


> I saw Roue watches a few months back but really don't know much about them I do like the shape of their cases and the retro feel. Amazon is running a 10% off deal for prime members.
> 
> *LINK TO COLLECTION* - > https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_12?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=roue+watches+for+men&sprefix=Roue+watches%2Caps%2C218&crid=FBNMG7HC6QQB&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Aroue+watches+for+men
> 
> ...


I think these have been cheaper via massdrop but I can't find what the price was.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Looks like everyone got their $15 tritium watch today.









I agree with the assessment on the lume. it is rather poor. It does however appear to be tritium. I wonder if these are 20 year old NOS pieces? That would explain the rather faded tubes. And are they blue? Exposed mine to a UV flashlight and the tubes seem to glow green? I'll find out for sure tomorrow morning. But whatever this thing lacks in lume, it definitely makes up for in built quality. Amazing! Never heard of this brand before. Is it one of those "Germasian" deals?


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

flypanam said:


> Just wanted to provide an update. I let them know my "friend" received a 15% sitewide promotion, and they said yes it's targeted. They can't apply it to my account in anticipation of a purchase, but if I email them after placing an order, they will refund 15% of that order! No questions asked.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE ToM's customer service!!


That's awesome that worked for you! I am glad I could be your "friend" and help give back to this thread which has scored me some crazy deals.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Tsarli said:


> Looks like everyone got their $15 tritium watch today.
> 
> View attachment 13468639
> 
> ...


Must be T-25 instead of the brighter, more popular T-100


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> I think these have been cheaper via massdrop but I can't find what the price was.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


You're correct. $129 for the SSD back in March. Damn. I ended up going with the CHR.

***just cancelled my order


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Tsarli said:


> Looks like everyone got their $15 tritium watch today.
> 
> View attachment 13468639
> 
> ...


Must be the cheaper T-25 instead of the brighter, more popular T-100


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Ipse said:


> I didn't get the impression that there are a ton of Spinnaker fans on WUS, but here goes nothing:
> 
> Today, they re-stocked the Fleuss (the one I was actually looking for, knowing I will never be able to afford a true Fifty Fathoms) so all the models and colors of SP5055 can be ordered now.
> *Use code CR30 (or CHRONO30...still works) for 30% discount bringing the watch to 200$. *Sapphire, NH35, blah blah - 150$ in my view would have been the sweet spot, but I'm a cheap SOB.
> ...


Yes, there is not much love for Spinnaker on WUS, but whatever I love mine.


----------



## nolanm (Jun 14, 2018)

Pneuma said:


> Yes, there is not much love for Spinnaker on WUS, but whatever I love mine.
> View attachment 13468845


Can I ask why? They seem to be well priced and use respectable movements, it's not like they are Daniel Wellington selling a $5 for $200.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

nolanm said:


> Can I ask why? They seem to be well priced and use respectable movements, it's not like they are Daniel Wellington selling a $5 for $200.


they mass recruited shills via PM in exchange for discounted pricing or free watches. any positive statements of support are suspect.


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

speedyweasel said:


> Nabbed a quartet of BluShark straps for my incoming Invicta black and blue dial bronze divers, my Alpina Startimer Auto Pilot and my 8920OB. With their buy-two-get-one sale and my 20% off code, I got 4 great straps for $80 shipped. Not too shabby.
> 
> View attachment 13464663


Quoting myself? Absolutely. It's a deal!

After I finished placing my order with BluShark, I discovered that they not only have a buy-2-get-1 deal... they have a buy-3-get-2 deal. As you can see, I had already ordered four, so I emailed to see if they could still honor the larger deal.

To my surprise and excitement, someone named Ireland agreed and will ship my 5th strap tomorrow. That's pretty cool customer service right there - and the response time was great, too.

Pics when it all shows up.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Must be T-25 instead of the brighter, more popular T-100


As per the dial, yes this would be T-25.








I am thrilled that everyone got a genuine deal here. Bummed that my suspicions kept me from it, but I am happy for everyone involved.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chambrenoire (Jan 23, 2016)

Ipse said:


> I didn't get the impression that there are a ton of Spinnaker fans on WUS, but here goes nothing:
> 
> Today, they re-stocked the Fleuss (the one I was actually looking for, knowing I will never be able to afford a true Fifty Fathoms) so all the models and colors of SP5055 can be ordered now.
> *Use code CR30 (or CHRONO30...still works) for 30% discount bringing the watch to 200$. *Sapphire, NH35, blah blah - 150$ in my view would have been the sweet spot, but I'm a cheap SOB.
> ...


Anyone know where Spinnaker ships from?
The SP-5055-01 is really sexy..


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

chambrenoire said:


> Anyone know where Spinnaker ships from?
> The SP-5055-01 is really sexy..


If I'm not mistaken they ship from Hong Kong.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sounds like Instagram, in general finding objectivity when it comes to start ups and micros is almost Impossible, the relationship all these blogs have with the watch companies simply don't allow an objective voice, easier to find those opinions here.


taike said:


> they mass recruited shills via PM in exchange for discounted pricing or free watches. any positive statements of support are suspect.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

ManOnTime said:


> I plan to wear it tonight as well.
> 
> If I would have paid $40 or $50 or even $100 I wouldn't be upset. The build quality is that good.


After wearing it all night, I'm glad to report that the lume is just bright enough to be able to make out the time without reaching for my reading glasses. All-in-all, I'm extremely pleased with this purchase.


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

I just posted this same reply on another thread re Waffle/Honeycomb dials, and I'm posting it here since I alway appreciate the heads up about good deals on this thread. (And alternatively, I'm always upset when I don't know about a limited-time deal until its closed.)

I stumbled across this waffle dial watch on kickstarter that looks pretty nice. It is the Cavetto by Castle Watch Co. The kickstarter is live now for 54 days, and it is at 60% funded now. It seems to me that the founders are offering a heck of a lot for just $149: an automatic watch (Seiko NH35A), titanium case, and sapphire crystal. I don't know anything about the Castle Watch Co.

If you like the look, it would be hard to pass up at just $149. I'm personally split between thinking it is a nice, clean, interesting dial and also maybe thinking the dial (other than the waffle feature, which is striking) is otherwise kind of dull.

Here's a link to the kickstarter (I'm not affiliated with them at all): https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...imepieces-unde

And here's some pics from Castle's website:


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

VaEagle said:


> I just posted this same reply on another thread re Waffle/Honeycomb dials, and I'm posting it here since I alway appreciate the heads up about good deals on this thread. (And alternatively, I'm always upset when I don't know about a limited-time deal until its closed.)
> 
> View attachment 13469555


The date window totally ruins what is otherwise a pretty clean design.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

VaEagle said:


> And here's some pics from Castle's website:
> 
> View attachment 13469551
> 
> ...


Do they have a variant without the awkward looking bezel?


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> The date window totally ruins what is otherwise a pretty clean design.


Maybe that explains why I thought the white dial is the best looking option: the white date window is less noticeable.


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

TheJohnP said:


> Do they have a variant without the awkward looking bezel?


I'm pretty sure the bezel is the same on all the options.


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

TheJohnP said:


> Do they have a variant without the awkward looking bezel?


I'm pretty sure the bezel is the same on all the options.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Just spotted this Junghans Chronoscope sale at ToM. These are the best new prices I've seen, even for grey market. Something for everyone.
































































Bonus: 3-hander










They also have a nice triple-calendar for around $14hun if you're into that sort of thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

daschlag said:


> Just spotted this Junghans Chronoscope sale at ToM. These are the best new prices I've seen, even for grey market. Something for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. Comes out at 1089 after the targetted 20% off . I'm considering it now.... 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

nolanm said:


> Can I ask why? They seem to be well priced and use respectable movements, it's not like they are Daniel Wellington selling a $5 for $200.


First, there is nothing really extraordinary about their designs or the materials for what they charge. Secondly, they often have blow-out sales on their watches through Massdrop etc.. For example, I purchased my Cahill for around $110 - $120 a couple years ago (Massdrop) and I can't believe what they ask for it now. Their CS also sucks, I had a problem with the "leather" band bleeding onto my wrist from just wearing the watch, not getting it wet. At first they demanded to see pictures, then they wanted me to send the entire watch back (on my dime) to replace the band instead just sending me a new band. (I also offered to return the original band). The replacement band would have cost them what, a couple dollars at most, instead they pissed off a potential repeat customer. Spinnaker will never get another dime of my money.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

JLS36 said:


> Sounds like Instagram, in general finding objectivity when it comes to start ups and micros is almost Impossible, the relationship all these blogs have with the watch companies simply don't allow an objective voice, easier to find those opinions here.


Personally I didn't let Youtube and Instagram reviews influence my decision, but I really don't like it when manufacturers "bribe" reviewers...even more honest ones when they get a 5-600$ watch for free (and I rarely seen them donating it or having a contest for channel subscribers) are not going to be objective.
This is why I am addicted to WUS - people might be biased at times, but not bought


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Ipse said:


> Personally I didn't let Youtube and Instagram reviews influence my decision, but I really don't like it when manufacturers "bribe" reviewers...even more honest ones when they get a 5-600$ watch for free (and I rarely seen them donating it or having a contest for channel subscribers) are not going to be objective.
> This is why I am addicted to WUS - people might be biased at times, but not bought


I know and have known quite a few bloggers. Some are definitely receiving a free watch however I will tell you, many are not. I've seen one watch passed around multiple reviewers like hot potato so that they can each get a review in. And if they actually like the watch and want to keep it, the most they get is a discount.

No one actually needs a watch.
 I kid. I kid.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

We have paid shills here on WUS. It's obvious if you have been around long enough.

I've asked WUS to make a rule that people disclose endorsements. It's very difficult to enforce though.

That said, I think it's really bad for the watch community to have hidden, secretive endorsements. One would think the participants would rise above the temptation, but I think the temptation to sell and to wear new watches for us WIS is too compelling. I get it. I just wish it didn't exist.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I've taken on review samples for my other interests (electronics, technology devices, cars, etc) and I have been nothing but forthright in my reviews, with full disclosure that I've been compensated with a discount or free product.

That being said, I value personal integrity above freebies, so I'm never afraid to tell it like it is. In a few cases, I've completely savaged the item, as any reviewer should do if warranted.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> I've taken on review samples for my other interests (electronics, technology devices, cars, etc) and I have been nothing but forthright in my reviews, with full disclosure that I've been compensated with a discount or free product.
> 
> That being said, I value personal integrity above freebies, so I'm never afraid to tell it like it is. In a few cases, I've completely savaged the item, as any reviewer should do if warranted.


I totally agree here. I have done some product reviews for a blog I have and I was always honest, good and bad. Many bloggers will accept an item for review and only publish a review if they can be positive about it. That isn't right either. We read reviews for opinions and the negative ones are just as useful as the positives.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko SRPB41 Presage Cocktail Time Blue Dial, bracelet, domed crystal, 40.5mm & 50m WR (per Seiko) *$261* from MyGiftStop (not avail. on their site). Next eBay price: $292. Amazon: $371. List: $450.

Seiko product page here.

UPDATE: now OOS

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-SRPB...c-Blue-Dial-Power-Reserve-Watch-/352390396060


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Ipse said:


> Personally I didn't let Youtube and Instagram reviews influence my decision, but I really don't like it when manufacturers "bribe" reviewers...even more honest ones when they get a 5-600$ watch for free (and I rarely seen them donating it or having a contest for channel subscribers) are not going to be objective.
> This is why I am addicted to WUS - people might be biased at times, but not bought


Oh, I can definitely be bought! Do you know anyone buying?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

rfortson said:


> Oh, I can definitely be bought! Do you know anyone buying?


With the great pictures you take someone should jump on that offer asap.


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko SRPB41 Presage Cocktail Time Blue Dial, bracelet, domed crystal, 40.5mm & 50m WR (per Seiko) *$261* from MyGiftStop (not avail. on their site). Next eBay price: $292. Amazon: $371. List: $450.
> 
> Seiko product page here.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-SRPB...c-Blue-Dial-Power-Reserve-Watch-/352390396060


There's a 8% ebay bucks offer as well, makes it a sweeter deal. Targetted again perhaps.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> With the great pictures you take someone should jump on that offer asap.


Thank you sir! Flattery works too. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Shippo already arrived from Japan.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BnmkIxOHOfn/


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm not sure if this qualifies as a bargain but AZ Fine Time is showing the Bulova Oceanographer available for purchase at 636.00. That's the first dealer I've seen showing it for sale.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

john_s said:


> ...available for purchase at 636.00. That's the first dealer I've seen showing it for sale.


Took me 10 seconds to see two dealers selling for less in the US.

I'd expect to see them under $500 soon. I'll buy one when they drop.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

john_s said:


> I'm not sure if this qualifies as a bargain but AZ Fine Time is showing the Bulova Oceanographer available for purchase at 636.00. That's the first dealer I've seen showing it for sale.
> 
> View attachment 13471477


$596 here:

https://riveredgejewelers.com/produ...vil-diver-special-edition-oceanographer-watch

Anybody know which Miyota is powering it, 8215 or 9015?


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> $596 here:
> 
> https://riveredgejewelers.com/produ...vil-diver-special-edition-oceanographer-watch
> 
> Anybody know which Miyota is powering it, 8215 or 9015?


8215 from the reports

No one actually needs a watch.
 I kid. I kid.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> We have paid shills here on WUS. It's obvious if you have been around long enough.
> 
> I've asked WUS to make a rule that people disclose endorsements. It's very difficult to enforce though.
> 
> That said, I think it's really bad for the watch community to have hidden, secretive endorsements. One would think the participants would rise above the temptation, but I think the temptation to sell and to wear new watches for us WIS is too compelling. I get it. I just wish it didn't exist.


+1, very true.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

taike said:


> they mass recruited shills via PM in exchange for discounted pricing or free watches. any positive statements of support are suspect.


I actually bought one on Massdrop&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; their quality is suspect. Yet, it's possible they've improved since, the problem is their prices have jumped up. Simply put, at the price point they want...&#8230;&#8230; I do not see value.

If someone wants to throw money at one that's their call. Me, maybe in the future but right now I'm cautious w/ this brand.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

MstrDabbles said:


> 8215 from the reports
> 
> No one actually needs a watch.
> I kid. I kid.





john_s said:


> I'm not sure if this qualifies as a bargain but AZ Fine Time is showing the Bulova Oceanographer available for purchase at 636.00. That's the first dealer I've seen showing it for sale.
> 
> View attachment 13471477


If indeed this has an 8215, then they have _some _nerve to try and charge anything over $200 for it. In fact, anything with a 8215 costing more than $150 is a rip off in my book. The movement alone can be had for as low as $15 retail.

I predict this will have the fate of the moon watch, try and catch some early buyers at this crazy price at first and then gradually trickle down to half that by Christmas, if not sooner.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

horhay86 said:


> There's a 8% ebay bucks offer as well, makes it a sweeter deal. Targetted again perhaps.


I got the email too so I don't think it is targeted - good until tomorrow evening


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

ManOnTime said:


> After wearing it all night, I'm glad to report that the lume is just bright enough to be able to make out the time without reaching for my reading glasses. All-in-all, I'm extremely pleased with this purchase.


I have several tritium watches (I'm a sucker for radioactive stuff) and I would rate it as being very similar to the Luminox SXC that I bought during the Black Friday frenzy of 2016. It uses white tubes except for the blue 12:00 and GMT markers. I laid them beside each other in a dark room and brightness was quite similar. It's not a bright as my Ball Night Train or Fireman Racer, but that's hardly a fair comparison. Blue is the dimmest of the tritium colors IIRC so it's not surprising that watches with primarily orange or green tubes outshine it.

It would be worth what I paid for it as just another quartz watch even without the tritium. Heck, people have paid more just to get a bracelet of similar quality alone.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

not a deal

Gentlemen (living in the US),
I would need your help.
I live in Europe. Last year I could buy a watch from rakuten.com given a Houston, TX delivery address (a very good friend of mine living there), but not this year. Rakuten's explanation is: "Regrettably, your order was automatically cancelled by our system as we have detected that you are placing an order from outside of the United States. Per our Terms and Conditions, all Rakuten.com customers must have an IP address in the 50 states of the United States of America or the District of Columbia, exclusive of its commonwealths, territories and possessions ("United States")." Later on I had tried couple of VPN service providers with no success.
Id like to have this watch: https://www.rakuten.com/shop/timex/product/TW2R25400VQ/?sku=TW2R25400VQ, with tested code APPAREL20 its price goes down to 31.19.
I am ready to transfer this amount in advance to a kind US WUS member's PayPal e-mail address, then provide the a/m Houston address for delivery

thank you


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Nice watch
Have you tried shipito?

May have to pull the trigger on this as well 
Always fancied a waterbury

I'm in UK by the way


frogles said:


> not a deal
> 
> Gentlemen (living in the US),
> I would need your help.
> ...


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

mr mash said:


> Nice watch
> Have you tried shipito?
> 
> May have to pull the trigger on this as well
> ...


It's about his IP address, not physical one. He cannot place the order. Shipito is a forwarder between 2 physical locations.

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

Beautiful watch. I thought the Presage line was only for the US Market. It's interesting that yours came from Japan. I have a JDM Cocktail Time on the way, but it seems to be taking the slow boat. It took 8 days to leave Japan, and it's been sitting in the NYC USPS now for the past 4 days. Estimated delivery was 10-17 September, so still a few days left.



RyanD said:


> Shippo already arrived from Japan.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

frogles said:


> not a deal
> 
> Gentlemen (living in the US),
> I would need your help.
> ...


You were offline and there was only one left, so I bought it for you. I always wanted to see a Waterbury, and it's sold by Timex so a return should be easy in case I'm not the only one doing this for you. You can PM me details about how to proceed after it arrives.


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

frogles said:


> not a deal
> 
> Gentlemen (living in the US),
> I would need your help.
> ...


Two ideas for consideration:

1. Have your friend in TX make the purchase for you.

2. Use a VPN service that makes your IP address look like it's coming from the US. Others here might be able to recommend some VPN services as I have never used one, but my (admittedly limited) understanding of them makes me think they would help you here. I think there are even free ones.

Good luck regardless!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

MissileExpert said:


> Beautiful watch. I thought the Presage line was only for the US Market. It's interesting that yours came from Japan. I have a JDM Cocktail Time on the way, but it seems to be taking the slow boat. It took 8 days to leave Japan, and it's been sitting in the NYC USPS now for the past 4 days. Estimated delivery was 10-17 September, so still a few days left.


I have another watch ordered from Japan that shipped a week before the Shippo, and it's still in Chicago customs. Doesn't seem to be any pattern to it. Normally a week is about the longest it will sit in customs.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

RyanD said:


> I have another watch ordered from Japan that shipped a week before the Shippo, and it's still in Chicago customs. Doesn't seem to be any pattern to it. Normally a week is about the longest it will sit in customs.


That the plain blue enamel dial version? Thats sweet too. I have black enamel dial presages and the shippo hopefully coming though a friend visiting Japan now.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

The Seiko Flightmaster SNA411 is back on Massdrop:

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sna-flight-alarm-chronograph-watch#overview

219$ this time.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Jiusko sale at ToM today. The automatic models at $164.99 (before your favorite cash back site and/or credits earned from prior sales) seem like a pretty decent deal based on the specs (Seiko 24 jewel movement, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel). For example: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/jiusko-71bd3483-f9dc-4cb5-b9e6-f800f376175d


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

"Two ideas for consideration:

1. Have your friend in TX make the purchase for you.

2. Use a VPN service that makes your IP address look like it’s coming from the US. Others here might be able to recommend some VPN services as I have never used one, but my (admittedly limited) understanding of them makes me think they would help you here. I think there are even free ones.

Good luck regardless!"

thanks for your suggestions!
but
1. my friend works as a top manager at an oil co., so enough that he has to handle (keep and then bring it to me in Dec) my package
2. tried at least 5 different ones, no success, rakuten always decected, then cancelled my order later on


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

thedius said:


> If indeed this has an 8215, then they have _some _nerve to try and charge anything over $200 for it. In fact, anything with a 8215 costing more than $150 is a rip off in my book. The movement alone can be had for as low as $15 retail.
> 
> I predict this will have the fate of the moon watch, try and catch some early buyers at this crazy price at first and then gradually trickle down to half that by Christmas, if not sooner.


Yeah I'm tempted by this as well, but want to wait and hear initial impressions and also wait to see if the price drops. The other thing that seems a bit off to me, is the first quarter part of the bezel has the 5-10-15 minutes written out, and then it switches to 15 minute digit intervals.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

not a deal
BostonCharlie,
seen my 2 PMs?


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm seeing a 20% off coupon on Ebay again.....JUMPINTOFALL for select sellers only.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

thedius said:


> If indeed this has an 8215, then they have _some _nerve to try and charge anything over $200 for it. In fact, anything with a 8215 costing more than $150 is a rip off in my book. The movement alone can be had for as low as $15 retail.
> 
> I predict this will have the fate of the moon watch, try and catch some early buyers at this crazy price at first and then gradually trickle down to half that by Christmas, if not sooner.


I agree completely...Well, they can put whatever price they want on the sticker, the reality is that in a few months, it will show up on various online retailers with its true worth, ~$150-200....


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

This thread brings me so many happy purchases but also not good for my wallet at the same time. It's time to leave the thread for good. The question is 'How?'


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Jiusko sale at ToM today. The automatic models at $164.99 (before your favorite cash back site and/or credits earned from prior sales) seem like a pretty decent deal based on the specs (Seiko 24 jewel movement, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel). For example: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/jiusko-71bd3483-f9dc-4cb5-b9e6-f800f376175d


I got one during the great "please give us good reviews" Jiusko debacle a few years ago, and sent it back. I had mixed feelings about that as there were some aspects I loved and many parts of the watch were absolutely top notch--but not all. I'm going to skip over the details since the guys were nice about the whole thing but I want to point out that on the Deep Sea, the day indicator is just the regular day wheel printed with triangles. It's not a complication where there's a pointer that changes based on the day. I was pretty sure that might be the case when I bought it, but in person it never lined up correctly-- not even close-- and it hurt the overall design to have one element that was so off and cheap looking. If they had a day-only or traditional day-date, I'd be all over that at $165.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

8% off at Creation Watches with discount code BSW25

Brings this Seiko Superior Automatic SRP445 down to *$130.64
*

Seiko Superior Automatic SRP445 SRP445K1 SRP445K Men's Watch


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I really like the Bulova Devil Diver. It’s similar to the the Seiko Turtle, IMO, both oversized re-issues of an iconic original.

Agreed that it’s overpriced at $600 and it will get cheaper as time passes but I wouldn’t think it would get much cheaper than the Turtle. 

The 8200 series movement is a lesser featured movement than the 4r36 but it’s also a reliable workhorse and the generic NH35/36 can be bought for around $30 as a replacement, so not a huge difference in the cost of either movement.

The Bulova is too big at 44mm but I think I like it better than the Turtle, at least in pics.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

fandi said:


> This thread brings me so many happy purchases but also not good for my wallet at the same time. It's time to leave the thread for good. The question is 'How?'


Say something sh!tty to get banned :-d


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

thedius said:


> If indeed this has an 8215, then they have _some _nerve to try and charge anything over $200 for it. In fact, anything with a 8215 costing more than $150 is a rip off in my book. The movement alone can be had for as low as $15 retail.
> 
> I predict this will have the fate of the moon watch, try and catch some early buyers at this crazy price at first and then gradually trickle down to half that by Christmas, if not sooner.


so your position is to completely ignore design, finishing, case work, technical merits, quality of bracelet, and or elements of provenance? I'm not trying to spend your money but that seems short sighted. I'm not saying this Bulova is a $600 watch but to say that it isn't even worth $150 is as much of an exaggeration to me, considering the specific watch in question.

Enjoy the watches you have!


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

thedius said:


> If indeed this has an 8215, then they have _some _nerve to try and charge anything over $200 for it. In fact, anything with a 8215 costing more than $150 is a rip off in my book. The movement alone can be had for as low as $15 retail.
> 
> I predict this will have the fate of the moon watch, try and catch some early buyers at this crazy price at first and then gradually trickle down to half that by Christmas, if not sooner.


Exactly. 8xxx series movement in a $600 watch is robbery, no matter how great the rest of the watch is. There are sapphire crystal Tisells with 9015 movements for $200. I even think $300 for a Panzera with a 8xxx movement is not a good value proposition at all. The movement doesn't even hack.

It's a beautiful watch, though, so it damn better come down in price. Hopefully more than the Moonwatch did (they can be found pretty easily for about half MSRP). Devil Diver's MSRP is $800... Not paying more than $250 at MOST and that's only if the rest of the watch is built like a tank, design aside. Yes it's classic and beautiful. But there are plenty of well designed and beautiful watches, with significant provenance, that aren't charging hundreds of dollars for a budget movement.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> so your position is to completely ignore design, finishing, case work, technical merits, quality of bracelet, and or elements of provenance? I'm not trying to spend your money but that seems short sighted. I'm not saying this Bulova is a $600 watch but to say that it isn't even worth $150 is as much of an exaggeration to me, considering the specific watch in question.
> 
> Enjoy the watches you have!


+1. There's a tendency among WIS to fetish-size movement above all other equally (if not more, eg design) important aspects. Thankfully, this line of thinking is not reflected in the marketplace, where people have no problem paying thousands for ETA2824 based Tudors despite WUS deal hunters turning up their noses about how they can find ETA2824-powered 88 Rue De Rhone for $120.

For what it's worth, I have had Miyota 8215 watches that keep time to +1-2 secs/day (credit to Fred Amos at Bernhardt) and/or represent good purchases well above the aforementioned $200 "rip off" level, eg the entry level line from Laco.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

fandi said:


> This thread brings me so many happy purchases but also not good for my wallet at the same time. It's time to leave the thread for good. The question is 'How?'


You become a quintessential corksniffer... Every watch posted from now on has negative attributes you can no longer accept - hands are too short, lume issues, movement preferences, etc.

Good luck with that....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

If that Bulova was $200 I don't think people would be complaining, but Seiko's $600 diver is the SBDC051/53/etc line with sapphire and a 6R. Mido's $600 diver has the 80 hour power reserve modified 2824. Steinhart's $600 diver has a 2982 and is made of titanium. Citizen's own 82xx diver is the NY0040, which was like $150 when it was widely available. 

IWC, Tudor, and Breitling got away with common movement because they used higher grade versions of that movement(real tough to get a Top Grade 2824 under $800) and because you were buying the brand name cheap. This isn't the entry level Bulova, it's the high end, their name is not very prestigious right now. And one reason their name lacks prestige is because of moves like this!


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

son2silver said:


> +1. There's a tendency among WIS to fetish-size movement above all other equally (if not more, eg design) important aspects. Thankfully, this line of thinking is not reflected in the marketplace, where people have no problem paying thousands for ETA2824 based Tudors despite WUS deal hunters turning up their noses about how they can find ETA2824-powered 88 Rue De Rhone for $120.
> 
> For what it's worth, I have had Miyota 8215 watches that keep time to +1-2 secs/day (credit to Fred Amos at Bernhardt) and/or represent good purchases well above the aforementioned $200 "rip off" level, eg the entry level line from Laco.


I'm not a snob (I hope) but my only Miyota 8215 powered watch drives me INSANE with the rotor noise...almost as bad as the Swatch Sistem51 noisy rotor. That plus the no-hacking seconds is enough to put me off for good. It's not just about the 30$ price of the movement.

My 2 (deflated) Canadian cents.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Wristwatching said:


> If that Bulova was $200 I don't think people would be complaining, but Seiko's $600 diver is the SBDC051/53/etc line with sapphire and a 6R. Mido's $600 diver has the 80 hour power reserve modified 2824. Steinhart's $600 diver has a 2982 and is made of titanium. Citizen's own 82xx diver is the NY0040, which was like $150 when it was widely available.
> 
> IWC, Tudor, and Breitling got away with common movement because they used higher grade versions of that movement(real tough to get a Top Grade 2824 under $800) and because you were buying the brand name cheap. This isn't the entry level Bulova, it's the high end, their name is not very prestigious right now. And one reason their name lacks prestige is because of moves like this!


AKA the Seiko conundrum...incredulity that Seiko can ask $600-$1000 for a 6R15 powered watch when there are <$400 Seikos with the same movement. Is no one going to mention that Bulova is ugly? OK, let it be me...it's ugly.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

Ipse said:


> I'm not a snob (I hope) but my only Miyota 8215 powered watch drives me INSANE with the rotor noise...almost as bad as the Swatch Sistem51 noisy rotor. That plus the no-hacking seconds is enough to put me off for good. It's not just about the 30$ price of the movement.
> 
> My 2 (deflated) Canadian cents.


That's a fair criticism. I'd say Miyota's rotor noise (which applies to the 90xx line as well) and second hand's stutter can significantly vary depending on manufacturer's QC. My previous examples of Laco and Bernhardt perform much better than, say, Tisell.

The 82xx movement has a funny workaround with regard to hacking: the second hand moves slightly backward / stops when you turn the crown counterclockwise at the 2 position.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Jomashop is running a 20% off Citizen sale, w/ code CTZ20. Perhaps some of you can find something of value.










$107 This seems like a decent price to me, be warned though BEZEL DOES NOT TURN. 
https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-aw7038-04l.html






Also, the BM8180

is sub $90 I believe. 
https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-bm8180-03e.html

WIS REVIEW: https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/citizen-bm8180-03e-solar-eco-drive-field-watch-4587651.html


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Jomashop is running a 20% off Citizen sale, w/ code CTZ20


Solid deal. Also makes the black and blue Promasters $133 which is good too.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> Solid deal. Also makes the black and blue Promasters $133 which is good too.


Must be no limit as well.

The CC9025-85E is included as well. 
Citizen Promaster Navihawk GPS Chronograph Perpetual Men's Watch 
~$950










> Black DLC titanium case with a black DLC titanium bracelet. Bi-directional rotating black DLC titanium bezel showing slide rule markings.
> 
> Black dial with luminous silver-tone hands and index hour markers. Minute markers. World time cities around the outer rim. Dial Type: Analog. Luminescent hands and markers. Date display between the 4 and 5 o'clock positions.
> 
> ...


https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-cc9025-85e.html


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Jomashop is running a 20% off Citizen sale, w/ code CTZ20. Perhaps some of you can find something of value.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The PRT is a solid watch, it was the watch that started this hobby back in Feb, a gift from the gf . I like it quite a bit .









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Not a deal.



son2silver said:


> +1. There's a tendency among WIS to fetish-size movement above all other equally (if not more, eg design) important aspects. Thankfully, this line of thinking is not reflected in the marketplace, where people have no problem paying thousands for ETA2824 based Tudors despite WUS deal hunters turning up their noses about how they can find ETA2824-powered 88 Rue De Rhone for $120.
> 
> For what it's worth, I have had Miyota 8215 watches that keep time to +1-2 secs/day (credit to Fred Amos at Bernhardt) and/or represent good purchases well above the aforementioned $200 "rip off" level, eg the entry level line from Laco.


I'm definitely in the minority, but I'd rather watch manufacturers focus on tough super steels for cases that can't be hand polished with metal polish or buffed into a brush finish with a scotch pad. Better a watch that still looks brand new after months of wear, than one that has a more expensive movement in it and nicks and scratches in the finish.


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

thedius said:


> If indeed this has an 8215, then they have _some _nerve to try and charge anything over $200 for it. In fact, anything with a 8215 costing more than $150 is a rip off in my book. The movement alone can be had for as low as $15 retail.
> 
> I predict this will have the fate of the moon watch, try and catch some early buyers at this crazy price at first and then gradually trickle down to half that by Christmas, if not sooner.


That's exactly what I'm hoping for. I'll pull the trigger on it for anything under 300.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

I agree with you. It's a tough balancing act, but I would much rather see manufacturers put more money into materials that I can see and touch. I am satisfied with a (proven) less expensive movement, so long as it's not minutes off at the end of 24 hours.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

another 24h special at ToM, 2 Ball watches look like a good deal, there are other nice watches but over my budget so I haven't checked the quality of deals


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Not a deal just a heads up. Email from Momentum; new iteration of the popular Steelix with Japanese quartz, sapphire, 200m for $159 on leather and bracelet for another $20.

https://www.momentumwatch.com/products/steelix-ivory-sapphire-leather-special-edition

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

fandi said:


> This thread brings me so many happy purchases but also not good for my wallet at the same time. It's time to leave the thread for good. The question is 'How?'


Personally what I do is set money aside every month just for watch purchases (you decide how much) and then I follow wake's advice:



wake said:


> You become a quintessential corksniffer... Every watch posted from now on has negative attributes you can no longer accept - hands are too short, lume issues, movement preferences, etc.


Unfortunately, it means sometimes I wait too long and miss a deal - I still regret not picking up a JR Hokusai Wave 

Anyway I hope this helps


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Must be no limit as well.
> 
> The CC9025-85E is included as well.
> Citizen Promaster Navihawk GPS Chronograph Perpetual Men's Watch
> ...


Wow, there appear to be more whites than black on this watch. How the heck people can tell the time at a glance with so much writings/markings on this thing distracting their sight?


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> so your position is to completely ignore design, finishing, case work, technical merits, quality of bracelet, and or elements of provenance? I'm not trying to spend your money but that seems short sighted. I'm not saying this Bulova is a $600 watch but to say that it isn't even worth $150 is as much of an exaggeration to me, considering the specific watch in question.
> 
> Enjoy the watches you have!


Where in my post did I say that one should ignore the things you mentioned? Of course they do matter and if anything it is Bulova that seems to ignore them when they use a $15 movement in a $600 watch. Moreover, I didn't say that it isn't even worth $150, I said that anything over that for a 8215 is ripping people off. If Bulova indeed supplies this watch with superior case finishing and bracelet (I love the design btw) then they are doing it a disservice by not putting a 9015 in it, instead of the noisy, stuttering 8015. My guess is that they don't want to kill off the sales of the limited edition of this watch (the version with the Sellita movement).

Back to the deals though before someone accuses us that we derailed the thread again 

Related to the Spinnaker homage discussed a while ago, here is another Fifty Fathoms homage (ok, blunt copy  ) sporting a 8215 movement for *88* bucks and free shipping!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/45mm-Corgeut-black-dial-lumen-bezel-polished-case-Miyota-8215-automatic-watch/273432354814?hash=item3fa9d69ffe:g:-CQAAOSwGCNbhrLx


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

My favorite moon phase on sale at touch of modern. It is so pretty.









https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...moonphase-manual-wind-1glas-b01a-c122s-unworn

In other news, my $260 eBay Samurai STO is also very pretty.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

N8G said:


> My favorite moon phase on sale at touch of modern. It is so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That moonphase is sharp. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

N8G said:


> My favorite moon phase on sale at touch of modern. It is so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Aragon Divemaster $138.88 (lots of colors on sale)

Movement:	SII NH35 Day with 24 Jewels
Movement Country of Origin:	Japan
Case Measurements:	50mm
Case Thickness:	17mm
Crystal:	K1 Crystal
Crown:	Screw Down Crown
Bracelet:	Stainless Steel
Bracelet Measurements:	9.25" L x 24mm W
Clasp:	Push Button Fold-Over-Clasp-with-Safety
Water Resistance:	200 meters - 660 feet
Weight:	11 oz


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

lol, the Miyota comments. 

So what would the same watch be worth with a JLC movement in it? $8,000?

I love Miyotas. They are indestructible and cheaply replaced. Put my money on the watch and slap a Miyota in, I’m thrilled.

You guys crack me up.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

thedius said:


> N8G said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry, I got you covered buddy (for about $200, they don't come in Black though):
> ...


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

It's not even like we're asking for Bulova to put an ETA in there. Just put a 9015 in there. It's their own movement. They use it in their signature series. There is no snobbery in such a request.

No one actually needs a watch.
 I kid. I kid.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Comment deleted due to explanation given. We are all friends here.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Can a kind soul please remind me how and where to get the G-Shock GW-M5610 for $77? 

Seem to remember it was Bed Bath and Beyond with jumping thru some hoops. Thanks.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

N8G said:


> I don't read Cantonese, but I think that thing is 48mm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


According to the listing, is it 41mm:


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Can a kind soul please remind me how and where to get the G-Shock GW-M5610 for $77?
> 
> Seem to remember it was Bed Bath and Beyond with jumping thru some hoops. Thanks.


Hey! I spotted a CASIO DEAL here!
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...seek.com/showpost.php?p=46931133&share_type=t


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

hpark21 said:


> Wow, there appear to be more whites than black on this watch. How the heck people can tell the time at a glance with so much writings/markings on this thing distracting their sight?


A friend of mine has one. They're not at all hard to read in real life, but do be aware they're fairly large (~47mm)


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> Can a kind soul please remind me how and where to get the G-Shock GW-M5610 for $77?
> 
> Seem to remember it was Bed Bath and Beyond with jumping thru some hoops. Thanks.


yes, you know everything
i posted (and bought) the deal a few months back. their basic price goes up and down, plus they often have 20% coupon. that time was 90-20%=72 + tax.
so the only thing you have to do is:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

frogles said:


> yes, you know everything
> i posted (and bought) the deal a few months back. their basic price goes up and down, plus they often have 20% coupon. that time was 90-20%=72 + tax.
> so the only thing you have to do is:


Thanks. Unfortunately it is currently priced at $140, so Amazon is cheaper. I can sit & wait them out for awhile.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

thedius said:


> Thank you for showering us with your Infinite WISdom, we are humbled and truly embarrassed for having such a silly conversation in your Presence.


I'ts not WISdom that allows a person to love a Miyota. It's humility and pragmatism. They are incredible movements for their cost.

Any person I've heard who looks down on Miyota either hasn't owned one or is just listening to people being snobs. No direct insult intended. I will edit my comment.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

I just want to confirm some things in this Bulova, Miyota discussion:
1-Citizen owns Bulova
2-Citizen owns Miyota
3-Miyota makes both the 8215 and the 9015 as well as the new 9039
4-The 9015 is an upgraded version of the 8215
5-The people here who are saying they don't like the fact that Bulova put an 8215 into the watch are not asking for an ETA to be placed into the watch. They would have liked to have seen a Miyota 9015 instead.

With those things in mind, how can anyone who agrees with number 5 be a snob?

No one actually needs a watch.
 I kid. I kid.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

It’s the wrong thread to go on with the Miyota topic. I’m done. If y’all want to start a thread I’d be happy to discuss. I’m a big Miyota fan.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> I'ts not WISdom that allows a person to love a Miyota. It's humility and pragmatism. They are incredible movements for their cost.
> 
> Any person I've heard who looks down on Miyota either hasn't owned one or is just listening to people being snobs. No direct insult intended. I will edit my comment.


All is well. I don't think that anyone said that _for their cost_ they are not incredible movements. They are fantastic movements for their cost and in fact I cannot think of _any _other movement for $15 that is so reliable. The whole discussion was whether a company that used this should do so in a $600 watch.

You are right though, I think we have said enough about Miyota and should go on with our deals


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

thedius said:


> Related to the Spinnaker homage discussed a while ago, here is another Fifty Fathoms homage (ok, blunt copy  ) sporting a 8215 movement for *88* bucks and free shipping!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/45mm-Corge...354814?hash=item3fa9d69ffe:g:-CQAAOSwGCNbhrLx
> 
> View attachment 13474487


You just ruined my day ...I will convince myself that 45mm is ginormous for me ... :roll:


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Ipse said:


> You just ruined my day ...I will convince myself that 45mm is ginormous for me ... :roll:


That's the size of the original, they copied it to the last detail...

Come on, go for it, I am sure it wears more like a 40mm... :-d


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> Can a kind soul please remind me how and where to get the G-Shock GW-M5610 for $77?
> 
> Seem to remember it was Bed Bath and Beyond with jumping thru some hoops. Thanks.


Unless I'm doing something wrong, it's $81.60 today at Kohls with codes 'ONEDAY10' and 'BUYNSAVE'. Shipped free, plus tax (at least showing for me).

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-1...digital-black-resin-chronograph.jsp?prdPV=141


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

thedius said:


> That's the size of the original, they copied it to the last detail...
> Come on, go for it, I am sure it wears more like a 40mm... :-d


Too late, got the "Spinach-er" already  
"45 is the new 40" eh?

Back to deals now ...feed my addiction folks.


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

[

That Aidophedo moon beats Christopher Wards IMO

ATTACH=CONFIG]13475421[/ATTACH]


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Rainshadow said:


> [
> 
> That Aidophedo moon beats Christopher Wards IMO


I agree the guilloché on the moon phase is really nice 
BUT
"Phase of Moon" totally ruins an otherwise very nice watch


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

drwindsurf said:


> I agree the guilloché on the moon phase is really nice
> BUT
> "Phase of Moon" totally ruins an otherwise very nice watch


Not to mention the "PHASE OF MOON" letters are all misaligned.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rainshadow said:


> [
> 
> That Aidophedo moon beats Christopher Wards IMO


The Christopher Ward is a perpetual moon phase like the Arnold & Son though. Just happens to cost about 1/5th as much.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Not a deal,

But regarding the BluShark watch straps, I received mine two days ago and they are pretty good. But the kwik change straps are awful. The quick release spring bar literally broke the first time i put it on my snzh53 and it's still stuck on it. Literally will not budge.

But I emailed their support and they are sending me a replacement strap of my choice, so their support is definitely a 10/10 in my books.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

JakeJD said:


> Unless I'm doing something wrong, it's $81.60 today at Kohls with codes 'ONEDAY10' and 'BUYNSAVE'. Shipped free, plus tax (at least showing for me).
> 
> https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-1...digital-black-resin-chronograph.jsp?prdPV=141


Thank you for this. I just purchased my first G Shock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

drwindsurf said:


> I agree the guilloché on the moon phase is really nice
> BUT
> "Phase of Moon" totally ruins an otherwise very nice watch


not to mention the "Phase of Moon" doesn't look like the printing is lined up correctly.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Amuthini said:


> not to mention the "Phase of Moon" doesn't look like the printing is lined up correctly.


If you guys check the original TaoBao listing (instead of going through Spreenow Agent) you can see in the comments section (obviously most of us will need google translate) what people who have bought it think and actual photos of the watches received. Here is one, I don't see any alignment issue tbh:









And here is the direct link to TaoBao: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=574287394600

I am personally not greatly attracted by the original design anyway but if I were, I would probably risk it for the asking price.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

And while we are at it, if you want to go further down the rabbit hole and order a Tourbillon with luminous moonphase from TaoBao, how cool is this one for about $660 (including the agent's fee):

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.w4004-17118267487.10.35e21d3ddfjdd6&id=573316080085















From what I understand this is on pre-order and the people who deposited the advance received a wax sealed envelope with some kind of card / certificate before the actual delivery of the watch. Strange but cool 

Just to be clear, I have no affiliation with this seller and have never bought anything from them. You pay the agent via Paypal though so the usual protections should apply. I have bought watches from TaoBao and everything was great (especially a Halios Puck copy that puts all my Seiko divers - of comparable price - to shame).


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

eBay deal for Canadians: 15$ off min 75$ with code *PCANADA*

Watches (who cares about other junk):
https://www.ebay.ca/sch/Wristwatches/31387/i.html?_udlo=75&_ftrt=901&_ftrv=1&_sadis=15&_+fss=1&_fsradio=%26LH_SpecificSeller%3D1&_saslop=1&_sasl=halloweenandhobby%2Cacgamesonline%2Ctoronto.Cellular%2Ccellntell%2Cquickphone%2Cwireless.Canada%2Cbudget_Electronics%2Crefurbio%2Cneweggcanada%2Cdharimall%2Cphones.n.more%2Cterraexceldrones%2Ctoolioking%2C20112011mh%2C19991999mh%2C20132013mh%2Cimpact-distribution%2Ckitchenbaron%2Cbrevilleauthorizedclearanceoutlet%2Cdeal.central%2Clemondedufoyer%2Csaveonmany%2Cbeehivecanada%2Ctopchoiceelectronics%2Ccanadiandownandfeather%2Cas.seen.on.tv_canada%2Csavebigca2016%2Cbcfasteners%2Ckbeautyandsunglasses%2Cthefragrancecompanycanada%2Camour_jewelers%2Celitejewelsinc%2Cfactoryshoe%2Cskincareoutlet%2Cboardshopw%2Cwatchvendor%2Csoledshoesandaccessories%2Csoftmocca%2Cfragranceprimecanada%2Celectronicsmadeeasy%2Chomeandtechdeals&_ipg=50&_dcat=31387&Gender=Men%2527s&_sop=15&_dmd=1


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

thedius said:


> If you guys check the original TaoBao listing (instead of going through Spreenow Agent) you can see in the comments section (obviously most of us will need google translate) what people who have bought it think and actual photos of the watches received. Here is one, I don't see any alignment issue tbh:
> 
> View attachment 13475911
> 
> ...


All I can see/think of when looking at the name of this watch is "Antipasto"!!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Rainshadow said:


> [
> 
> That Aidophedo moon beats Christopher Wards IMO


The Ward moon looks like a ball made out of rubber bands. That, or Freddy Krueger's face.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

thedius said:


> And while we are at it, if you want to go further down the rabbit hole and order a Tourbillon with luminous moonphase from TaoBao, how cool is this one for about $660 (including the agent's fee):


Unfortunately, that's not a moon phase. They replaced the date pointer with a moon. Still probably worth $660, but I think the fake moon phase would bug me.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

RyanD said:


> Unfortunately, that's not a moon phase. They replaced the date pointer with a moon. Still probably worth $660, but I think the fake moon phase would bug me.


They DO have a pretty decent looking mechanical moonphase model without the extra-large aperture for about $200 USD. It's linked on the page, the hand-wind model with chronograph function. It looks like it uses the Seagull ST19, which is a good movement. The downside is that when manufacturers other than Seagull use Seagull's movements, the QC tends to be pretty bad (though not always). But the movement itself has lots of potential. Also, the watch itself looks like it's not as nicely finished as Seagull's M199S moonphase, in terms of dial detail & texturing, case finish, etc. Still, I got my M199S years ago for over $500, and this watch is a hair under $200. A genuine moonphase (and mechanical chrono!) for that price is a steal.

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...f51-f51d56848d58","x_object_id":562087016420}


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Nice Balls.....



MrMajestyk said:


> another 24h special at ToM, 2 Ball watches look like a good deal, there are other nice watches but over my budget so I haven't checked the quality of deals
> View attachment 13474331
> 
> View attachment 13474333


----------



## sergiol652 (Mar 9, 2017)

Got this one for $132.75

https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-ca0649-06x.html


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Ashford has this ds 1 right now. Not sure how many but I just ordered one. Judging by dial, rotor and description it's the non powermatic version

$300

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/ds-1/C006-407-44-08100-SD.pid?so=13&nid=cpg_









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

flypanam said:


> They DO have a pretty decent looking mechanical moonphase model without the extra-large aperture for about $200 USD. It's linked on the page, the hand-wind model with chronograph function. It looks like it uses the Seagull ST19, which is a good movement. The downside is that when manufacturers other than Seagull use Seagull's movements, the QC tends to be pretty bad (though not always). But the movement itself has lots of potential. Also, the watch itself looks like it's not as nicely finished as Seagull's M199S moonphase, in terms of dial detail & texturing, case finish, etc. Still, I got my M199S years ago for over $500, and this watch is a hair under $200. A genuine moonphase (and mechanical chrono!) for that price is a steal.
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...f51-f51d56848d58","x_object_id":562087016420}
> 
> View attachment 13476151


Might have to snag this. Had one of the Sugess ones from eBay that had some dust under the crystal and was just too dressy for me but love the deck/navy style of this. For those of you curious these use the Seagull ST1908 movement for the added moon phase and date. Apparently Sugess now started using the Seagull tourbillon movement in a lot of designs too, pretty good looking watches with a legit tourbillon for around half a grand ain't bad if you ask me.









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielWalsh (Dec 16, 2017)

nyamoci said:


> Ashford has this ds 1 right now. Not sure how many but I just ordered one. Judging by dial, rotor and description it's the non powermatic version
> 
> $300
> 
> ...


One of the watches that caught my eye on the site.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

Just a heads up on this for anyone considering ordering. First of all this watch was available for $245 back in July when Ashford had the 21% off preowned sale. The watch I got was 100% new in box and beautiful. Secondly, and more importantly, the watch has one fatal flaw, and that is the fact that it is basically unreadable in any light source. The dial and hands have ZERO contrast, and no lume of any sort. You will find yourself tilting the watch at all angles just to try to read the time. In looks nothing at all like the pictures that Ashford has listed. Outside of that, the piece is of exceptional quality and a steal for the price. As always, Ashford's customer service is the best of the best.



nyamoci said:


> Ashford has this ds 1 right now. Not sure how many but I just ordered one. Judging by dial, rotor and description it's the non powermatic version
> 
> $300
> 
> ...


----------



## nuru (Jan 15, 2012)

***NOT A DEAL***



nyamoci said:


> Ashford has this ds 1 right now. Not sure how many but I just ordered one. Judging by dial, rotor and description it's the non powermatic version
> 
> $300
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/ds-1/C006-407-44-08100-SD.pid?so=13&nid=cpg_


Correct, this one should have the earlier 2824-2. Mind you, unlike the standard version with the old movement, this one had a white date disk because it is the titanium case, not stainless steel.



Tokeiski said:


> First of all this watch was available for $245 back in July when Ashford had the 21% off preowned sale.


Dang! Now I feel a bit stupid having ordered the Powermatic version in silver... https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...9-407-11-03100-SD.pid?nid=cpg_cat3280049&so=5



Tokeiski said:


> Secondly, and more importantly, the watch has one fatal flaw, and that is the fact that it is basically unreadable in any light source. The dial and hands have ZERO contrast, and no lume of any sort. You will find yourself tilting the watch at all angles just to try to read the time.


At least that makes me think that the silver-white version might be more legible, and the Powermatic versions do have lume. That said, I don't think I ever heard such strong criticism of the black dial DS-1's legibility.


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

NOT A DEAL:
Here is a real world shot I took recently.









At least that makes me think that the silver-white version might be more legible, and the Powermatic versions do have lume. That said, I don't think I ever heard such strong criticism of the black dial DS-1's legibility.[/QUOTE]


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

flypanam said:


> They DO have a pretty decent looking mechanical moonphase model without the extra-large aperture for about $200 USD. It's linked on the page, the hand-wind model with chronograph function. It looks like it uses the Seagull ST19, which is a good movement. The downside is that when manufacturers other than Seagull use Seagull's movements, the QC tends to be pretty bad (though not always). But the movement itself has lots of potential. Also, the watch itself looks like it's not as nicely finished as Seagull's M199S moonphase, in terms of dial detail & texturing, case finish, etc. Still, I got my M199S years ago for over $500, and this watch is a hair under $200. A genuine moonphase (and mechanical chrono!) for that price is a steal.
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...f51-f51d56848d58","x_object_id":562087016420}
> 
> View attachment 13476151


Really like this watch and would possibly buy... but the entire site isn't translating and I can't fill out the shipping info


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

bbrou33 said:


> Really like this watch.


1 Chinese Yuan = 0.15 USD
1380 Chinese Yuan = $201


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Jomashop is running a 20% off Citizen sale, w/ code CTZ20. Perhaps some of you can find something of value.


Thanks to this code I ordered the BN-0151...again.

A picture from way back.









And then Jomashop sends me an email stating the watch is not in stock. Silly Jomashop, you never fail to entertain me.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

These intrigue me but who is choosing what is written on these dials? "Johnny Roger" "D.VEITH" and "Sugess Tourbillon Collections?" I don't think that I would buy an FP Journe for $600 if he changed his name to Johnny Roger and started writing it on dials (note: this is a lie, I would but I wouldn't love it). Also, I couldn't imagine life with a manual wind moonphase or even calendar watch. If I can't put it on a winder, I look at my date watches and think "crap, I'd have to set the date on that one and it'll be the 17th in a couple days, I'll wear it then" and then grab a different one. The videos of that tourbillon spinning really get me though: 






Chirv said:


> Might have to snag this. Had one of the Sugess ones from eBay that had some dust under the crystal and was just too dressy for me but love the deck/navy style of this. For those of you curious these use the Seagull ST1908 movement for the added moon phase and date. Apparently Sugess now started using the Seagull tourbillon movement in a lot of designs too, pretty good looking watches with a legit tourbillon for around half a grand ain't bad if you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Thanks to this code I ordered the BN-0151...again.
> 
> A picture from way back.
> 
> View attachment 13477051


Love the Prime! Very versatile watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

rinsk21 said:


> These intrigue me but who is choosing what is written on these dials? "Johnny Roger" "D.VEITH" and "Sugess Tourbillon Collections?" I don't think that I would buy an FP Journe for $600 if he changed his name to Johnny Roger and started writing it on dials (note: this is a lie, I would but I wouldn't love it). Also, I couldn't imagine life with a manual wind moonphase or even calendar watch. If I can't put it on a winder, I look at my date watches and think "crap, I'd have to set the date on that one and it'll be the 17th in a couple days, I'll wear it then" and then grab a different one. The videos of that tourbillon spinning really get me though:


Ya I know exactly what you mean. For me it's the same with C. Ward and Dan Henry... I go by Chirv in college but my first name is Daniel and I couldn't imagine naming a watch after myself lol. The manual wind moonphase isn't really that bad though, it has a quick set button that sits flush with the case on the left. I do have a CCCP Komandirskie that I rarely wear though because the date is such a pain in the a$$ and I can't stand a wrong date.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

bbrou33 said:


> Really like this watch and would possibly buy... but the entire site isn't translating and I can't fill out the shipping info


You can't easily order from TaoBao directly if you are not in China (well, you _can _but it is a PITA and many items only ship to Mainland China).

It is much easier (and safer due to Paypal) to go through an agent who will order the watch from TaoBao for you, get it in their warehouse and then ship it to you. I have used Spreenow.com for my TaoBao purchases and have been very happy with their service so far but there are many others. Spreenow charges 10% commision for their service plus shipping cost. Here is the link for this watch in Spreenow:

Aidophedo new chronograph moon phase seagull manual winding mechanical watch leather watch custom - SpreeNow.com, Taobao English agent that accepts PayPal


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> Love the Prime! Very versatile watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is. I have the black one also (bought twice) that I picked up from Amazon a while back and it came in that cool Scuba tank case.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

My question on this one is whether this Y1000 is the cost of the watch or a deposit of some sort. The translation adds "Deposit" to the end of the description and there are a lot of other numbers throughout the listing (which aren't text but jpg so don't get translated) that make me skeptical. No idea how to figure it out other than to learn Chinese: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id...665-d8e3b8e94ce9","x_object_id":573316080085}


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

cairoanan said:


> Love the Prime! Very versatile watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I regret selling mine , such a good watch .

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

rinsk21 said:


> My question on this one is whether this Y1000 is the cost of the watch or a deposit of some sort. The translation adds "Deposit" to the end of the description and there are a lot of other numbers throughout the listing (which aren't text but jpg so don't get translated) that make me skeptical. No idea how to figure it out other than to learn Chinese: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id...665-d8e3b8e94ce9","x_object_id":573316080085}


Deposit. Total is 3899 or 3999 depending on the model.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Deposit. Total is 3899 or 3999 depending on the model.


Thanks. That's what I was afraid of. Not that $582 seems too unreasonable for that one at all but I just have no idea what would happen if I paid the deposit. Would they take my money and then I'd never hear anything again? Would they come back looking for the rest of the money at some point? Who knows?


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

Tokeiski said:


> Just a heads up on this for anyone considering ordering. First of all this watch was available for $245 back in July when Ashford had the 21% off preowned sale. The watch I got was 100% new in box and beautiful. Secondly, and more importantly, the watch has one fatal flaw, and that is the fact that it is basically unreadable in any light source. The dial and hands have ZERO contrast, and no lume of any sort. You will find yourself tilting the watch at all angles just to try to read the time. In looks nothing at all like the pictures that Ashford has listed. Outside of that, the piece is of exceptional quality and a steal for the price. As always, Ashford's customer service is the best of the best.


You can't read this watch in any light source? maybe you can't read it in the dark, but in the light it is fine. The markers and hands are highly polished and the dial is matte black, how much contrast do you need?


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> The Sea-Gull Seamaster is back in stock, and there's a *NEW COLOR! - $129.00*
> 39mm x 10mm 316L case, 18mm SS bracelet w/solid end links, Sea-Gull ST16 movement, AR coated mineral crystal, screw-down crown, 200M WR, *Date now @3:00
> *
> Quantities:
> ...


Has anyone recieved one of these watches?

I ordered the red one...#300 but never recieved any confirmations.. I asked them .. from the order comment screen .. got a reply saying #300 was already taken. I replied back saying any number would be fine... now after a couple of weeks more, I still dont have any confirmations... now their web page doesn't allow me to log in...

Anyone else have similar experience?


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Not a deal

Edited: Thanks, all, I'm all set now!


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Wow. That red one looks very nice


Quazi said:


> Has anyone recieved one of these watches?
> 
> I ordered the red one...#300 but never recieved any confirmations.. I asked them .. from the order comment screen .. got a reply saying #300 was already taken. I replied back saying any number would be fine... now after a couple of weeks more, I still dont have any confirmations... now their web page doesn't allow me to log in...
> 
> Anyone else have similar experience?


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

mr mash said:


> Wow. That red one looks very nice


...only if you receive it ...


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Yea bit of a gamble 
Really fancy one though


Ipse said:


> ...only if you receive it ...


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Quazi said:


> Has anyone recieved one of these watches?
> 
> I ordered the red one...#300 but never recieved any confirmations.. I asked them .. from the order comment screen .. got a reply saying #300 was already taken. I replied back saying any number would be fine... now after a couple of weeks more, I still dont have any confirmations... now their web page doesn't allow me to log in...
> 
> Anyone else have similar experience?


I ordered a red one a couple weeks ago. I asked for #299 and if it wasn't available then #177. Didn't hear back or anything but I did eventually receive a shipping notification with tracking number. So the red watch is currently on its way right now. I don't really have high expectations, but I'll post pics when it arrives. Interesting to see which # I actually receive.

Edit: here's a pic of the email:


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

I can't even login or register on the crap website 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

The Citizen BN0151-09L on Jomashop is back-ordered.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

So you say you missed the good 'ol days of Bulova sales....

Lobster chrono - $160 on the bay.









https://m.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Accut...559595&hash=item3d50e834f8:g:uf8AAOSwEaBaHbjq

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Ipse said:


> Say something sh!tty to get banned :-d


Thank you for helping me quit the thread (not the forum). Have a good life.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

fandi said:


> This thread brings me so many happy purchases but also not good for my wallet at the same time. It's time to leave the thread for good. The question is 'How?'





ipse said:


> Say something sh!tty to get banned :-d





fandi said:


> Thank you for helping me quit the thread (not the forum). Have a good life.


Whoa...I cannot simply believe you took this as anything but an inoffensive joke. Bid you good bye then...more watches left for me to buy


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

speedyweasel said:


> Quoting myself? Absolutely. It's a deal!
> 
> After I finished placing my order with BluShark, I discovered that they not only have a buy-2-get-1 deal... they have a buy-3-get-2 deal. As you can see, I had already ordered four, so I emailed to see if they could still honor the larger deal.
> 
> ...


Yup. It's all here now, and I forgot they tossed in a travel watch case (something I'll use ALL the time so woohoo).

So that's 5 straps and a case for $80.

Plus, my bronze Invictas (1 black, 1 blue) from the summer sale arrived today, so now I'm gonna go do some strap swaps...

That's a tight fit in the case!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobusa (Apr 17, 2016)

Quazi said:


> Has anyone recieved one of these watches?
> 
> I ordered the red one...#300 but never recieved any confirmations.. I asked them .. from the order comment screen .. got a reply saying #300 was already taken. I replied back saying any number would be fine... now after a couple of weeks more, I still dont have any confirmations... now their web page doesn't allow me to log in...
> 
> Anyone else have similar experience?


Hi,
I ordered blue one. I too did not get back anything for long time. I found this number on their website +65 8379 4379 and their site says contact this number using WhatsApp. I did that and got tracking number after 4-5 days. You can try that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Not a deal: how often does the Ebates 20% back on Rakuten global usually come up?

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Bargain, not a deal. One of these DW03 quartz diver models is now at Sierra Trading Post for $100. Did anybody pick one up? How do you like it?
> 
> According to the manual, you press the "smart crown" and the seconds hand moves to show the tide information.
> 
> ...


_Electric_ brand smooth-ish sweep quartz diver now *$75* at STP. Ebates has 2.5% CB for STP, too. Amazon: $249. The price doesn't qualify for free shipping, but they used to offer free shipping if you signed up for their newsletter. I dig this watch, with its lava-lamp hands.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Seiko SRPB41 Presage Cocktail Time Blue Dial, bracelet, domed crystal, 40.5mm & 50m WR (per Seiko) *$261* from MyGiftStop (not avail. on their site). Next eBay price: $292. Amazon: $371. List: $450.
> 
> Seiko product page here.
> 
> ...


Ebates is showing me 23% cash back for Macy's -- it might be targeted. That makes this Presage Cocktail Time SRPB41 $304 (sale exp. 9/15) - 23% Ebates CB = *$234 + tax, incl. factory warranty*.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> _Electric_ brand smooth-ish sweep quartz diver now *$75* at STP. Ebates has 2.5% CB for STP, too. Amazon: $249. The price doesn't qualify for free shipping, but they used to offer free shipping if you signed up for their newsletter. I dig this watch, with its lava-lamp hands.


TopCashBack has 10% rebate for STP. Just received my JM watch from them today. VERY nice watch for $135 net.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Hook 'em: Jack Mason Texas Longhorns quartz, 42mm, 30m WR, $86 - 23% Ebates cash back (targeted?) = *$66 + tax*.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...nghorns-color-sport-bracelet-watch?ID=4830235


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Citizen solar quartz Chandler on bracelet, AW0050-82E, 43mm, 100m WR, mineral crystal, $135 - $20 HOUR48 promo - 23% Ebates CB (targeted?) =* $89 + tax, incl. 5-year mfg. warranty*. eBay: $100. Amazon: $135. List: $225.

Citizen product page here.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...eel-bracelet-watch-43mm-aw0050-82e?ID=2641296


----------



## DanielWalsh (Dec 16, 2017)

Tokeiski said:


> NOT A DEAL:
> Here is a real world shot I took recently.
> 
> View attachment 13476983
> ...


[/QUOTE]Looks great to me and my brother needs an introduction to an automatic.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Ebates 23% cashback for Macy’s must be targeted, I’m showing 6% when going to Macy’s when logged in at Ebates. 

Some nice deals to be had if you are a target.


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Aragon Divemaster $138.88 (lots of colors on sale)
> 
> Movement:	SII NH35 Day with 24 Jewels
> Movement Country of Origin:	Japan
> ...


I like the looks of most Aragon watches, but the size is absurd. The smallest watch they sell is 45mm and 17mm thick.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Drewdoog said:


> I like the looks of most Aragon watches, but the size is absurd. The smallest watch they sell is 45mm and 17mm thick.


I bought one and immediately returned it. Absolutely monsters on the wrist.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Drewdoog said:


> I like the looks of most Aragon watches, but the size is absurd. The smallest watch they sell is 45mm and 17mm thick.


Yes, I think we'll look back at the current large watch size trend as a bit of a fad. I am realizing more an more that I like at most 40mm watches. 38mm works really well on my 6.75" wrist.

Don't get me wrong, I am sure that large watches work awesome for those with larger wrists, so I hope a range of sizes are always available for a range of wrists. It is just that now it almost seems difficult to get a good selection of 40mm or less watches. Yes, they are out there, so I don't need a list of them, it is just that there are fewer than there should be.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> _Electric_ brand smooth-ish sweep quartz diver now *$75* at STP. Ebates has 2.5% CB for STP, too. Amazon: $249. The price doesn't qualify for free shipping, but they used to offer free shipping if you signed up for their newsletter. I dig this watch, with its lava-lamp hands.


Good thing about STP is that you can always add some hiking socks, T shirts or other essentials to get over the shipping threshold.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Drewdoog said:


> I like the looks of most Aragon watches, but the size is absurd. The smallest watch they sell is 45mm and 17mm thick.


Aragon M is 38mm x 9mm, but any good writer knows hyperbole makes a better story.



Cvp33 said:


> I bought one and immediately returned it. Absolutely monsters on the wrist.


Those of us with monster wrists can (mostly) pull it off. :-d


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Hook 'em: Jack Mason Texas Longhorns quartz, 42mm, 30m WR, $86 - 23% Ebates cash back (targeted?) = *$66 + tax*.
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...nghorns-color-sport-bracelet-watch?ID=4830235


\m/ thanks and hook 'em. I dont like much about that watch other than the longhorn, but if we beat USC tomorrow I may just order one despite not using ebates. I was just thinking I needed a good game day watch.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

jcombs1 said:


> Ebates 23% cashback for Macy's must be targeted, I'm showing 6% when going to Macy's when logged in at Ebates.
> 
> Some nice deals to be had if you are a target.


Mine only shows 3%!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

38mm is too small, 45mm to too big. I did contact Aragon and ask them if they plan on making any mid size watch and they responded with basically, 'why would we do that?'


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

As MoT already showed......real watches for real men. Wish I could pull it off but just don’t have the wrist for it. Build quality for the one I held in my hand though was excellent. Love the tritium lume line.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Drewdoog said:


> I like the looks of most Aragon watches, but the size is absurd. The smallest watch they sell is 45mm and 17mm thick.


They have a few quartz ones at 43mm but yeah, never seen an automatic below 44mm - and it's a shame, as some of the designs are interesting (plus movements are generally Seiko).
I can only imagine that monster Divemaster at 50/19mm....Unfortunately for me (7.25" wrist) Invicta has some competition here.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

TDKFM said:


> \m/ thanks and hook 'em. I dont like much about that watch other than the longhorn, but if we beat USC tomorrow I may just order one despite not using ebates. I was just thinking I needed a good game day watch.


With a little more diligence, I found that Lids-com has 25% off when you choose to pick up in store with code BOPIS25. They have a bigger selection of Texas (and other team) watches. Plus, Ebates has 3% CB for Lids. This same model is in their clearance section, and with the BOPIS25 promo (you must choose in-store pickup, first), the price comes to *$65 + tax*. However, no returns on clearance items, they say.

https://www.lids.com/texas-longhorns-jack-mason-mens-color-sport-bracelet-watch/20876555


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Luminox Sentry 0215 plastic watch with tritium tubes at Sierra Trading Post for $124.99, down to $93.74 and 99¢ shipping with today's -25% STP coupon.

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/luminox-sentry-0215-carbon-watch-43mm-polyurethane-strap-for-men~p~522tr/?filterString=mens-watches~d~9404%2F


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Londo Mollari said:


> Luminox Sentry 0215 plastic watch with tritium tubes at Sierra Trading Post for $124.99, down to $93.74 and free shipping with today's -25% STP coupon.
> 
> https://www.sierratradingpost.com/luminox-sentry-0215-carbon-watch-43mm-polyurethane-strap-for-men~p~522tr/?filterString=mens-watches~d~9404%2F


What coupon

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> Aragon M is 38mm x 9mm, but any good writer knows hyperbole makes a better story.
> 
> Those of us with monster wrists can (mostly) pull it off. :-d
> 
> View attachment 13478729


Did you get this watch on a strap or bracelet originally? I was curious what the bracelet quality was like. I think I've read that it's solid but others have said it felt cheap so I'm conflicted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

wake said:


> Did you get this watch on a strap or bracelet originally? I was curious what the bracelet quality was like. I think I've read that it's solid but others have said it felt cheap so I'm conflicted.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It came with the strap in the picture. I did buy an aftermarket solid end link bracelet for it though.

I have no experience with Aragon's bracelet.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

batmansk6 said:


> What coupon
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Sierra Trading Post's coupon-of-today and also yesterday. The only way I know to get these coupons is by subscribing to STP's mailing list. Besides a link to their web site which puts a coupon cookie in your browser, their emails have a link to a web page you can use if your email client won't display their email properly. I used to post links to those web pages, but STP fixed that and now you gotta subscribe to their spam (two per day). Their desirable coupons are -25% and free shipping with $100+ orders, and -25% and 99¢ shipping with $50+ orders. Correction: today's coupon is -25% and 99¢ shipping.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Double post, sorry!


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Londo Mollari said:


> Sierra Trading Post's coupon-of-today and also yesterday. The only way I know to get these coupons is by subscribing to STP's mailing list. Besides a link to their web site which puts a coupon cookie in your browser, their emails have a link to a web page you can use if your email client won't display their email properly. I used to post links to those web pages, but STP fixed that and now you gotta subscribe to their spam (two per day). Their desirable coupons are -25% and free shipping with $100+ orders, and -25% and 99¢ shipping with $50+ orders. Correction: today's coupon is -25% and 99¢ shipping.


Thanks for that. I checked my account and apparently I had turned off all promo emails from them.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Awesome, thanks. Who knew that lids sold all that stuff?


BostonCharlie said:


> With a little more diligence, I found that Lids-com has 25% off when you choose to pick up in store with code BOPIS25. They have a bigger selection of Texas (and other team) watches. Plus, Ebates has 3% CB for Lids. This same model is in their clearance section, and with the BOPIS25 promo (you must choose in-store pickup, first), the price comes to *$65 + tax*. However, no returns on clearance items, they say.
> 
> https://www.lids.com/texas-longhorns-jack-mason-mens-color-sport-bracelet-watch/20876555


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

WT, Chrono, Eco-drive, radio controlled, perpetual calendar, power reserve, sapphire, all in a relatively uncluttered 43mm package, and only 10 mm tall.

It's the Citizen AT8113-04H at Jomashop, you get an extra 20% off with code CTZ20, bringing it to $259. Listed as $595. Also in black, on a bracelet, slightly more expensive.

Check out this vid to see how cool midnight, februari 28th, gets:


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Rainshadow said:


> WT, Chrono, Eco-drive, radio controlled, perpetual calendar, power reserve, sapphire, all in a relatively uncluttered 43mm package, and only 10 mm tall.
> 
> It's the Citizen AT8113-04H at Jomashop, you get an extra 20% off with code CTZ20, bringing it to $259. Listed as $595. Also in black, on a bracelet, slightly more expensive.
> 
> ...


This would be so tempting to buy if I didn't already buy the Blue Angels AT8020 for like $210 back in July

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Oh man... bought a Blue Angels Nighthawk in July, but it got vandalized in transport and never reached me. Still waiting for my cash back...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Boldr Supply is offering 50% off all their straps this weekend with code “strapweekend”. I picked up the 20mm Horween Leather for just $25.11 (give or take, depending on SGD to USD exchange rate).


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Londo Mollari said:


> Sierra Trading Post's coupon-of-today and also yesterday. The only way I know to get these coupons is by subscribing to STP's mailing list. Besides a link to their web site which puts a coupon cookie in your browser, their emails have a link to a web page you can use if your email client won't display their email properly. I used to post links to those web pages, but STP fixed that and now you gotta subscribe to their spam (two per day). Their desirable coupons are -25% and free shipping with $100+ orders, and -25% and 99¢ shipping with $50+ orders. Correction: today's coupon is -25% and 99¢ shipping.


I get emails from them daily, but never a single coupon.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Rainshadow said:


> Oh man... bought a Blue Angels Nighthawk in July, but it got vandalized in transport and never reached me. Still waiting for my cash back...


"Vandalized"? Did a gang of thug postal workers tag it with graffiti?


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

dumberdrummer said:


> Boldr Supply is offering 50% off all their straps this weekend with code "strapweekend". I picked up the 20mm Horween Leather for just $25.11 (give or take, depending on SGD to USD exchange rate).


Ill check them out, thanks 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

_"Vandalized"? Did a gang of thug postal workers tag it with graffiti?_

Ha yeah, I guess... Pardon my english, from what DHL told me I understand it was too damaged to be delivered, and then sent back to MyUS.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I believe this may have been mentioned before but it's worth mentioning again. Creation Watches is discounting Seiko's by 10% automatically. I was bored today and was perusing the watch sites and came across a SRP601 at a good price, clicked "Buy" and they threw in a 10% discount. And since we all like pictures....


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

RyanD said:


> I get emails from them daily, but never a single coupon.


same with me


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Rainshadow said:


> _"Vandalized"? Did a gang of thug postal workers tag it with graffiti?_
> 
> Ha yeah, I guess... Pardon my english, from what DHL told me I understand it was to damaged to be delivered, and then sent back to MyUS.
> 
> View attachment 13480913


No need to "pardon your English", because I'm 110% certain that your English is far better than any attempt I might make at whatever your native tongue is! Either way, sux about the watch. Hope DHL made it right.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rainshadow said:


> View attachment 13480913


$495,000


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

RyanD said:


> $495,000


The Banksy limited edition, lol?


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

I guess it's Victorinox chronograph season at tj Maxx.









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

RyanD said:


> $495,000


A $190,000 discount on a $685,000 watch!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

If anybody has a 20% Touch of Modern coupon, they have a solid platinum Rolex with platinum bracelet for $19k. Coupon and 10% cash back puts it under $14k. Selling for over $20k everywhere else.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

batmansk6 said:


> Luminox Sea Turtle Quartz in black or blue dial for $149.99. No taxes and free shipping. Seems like a solid deal compared to current eBay prices and according to camelx3 the lowest was $181.
> 
> https://www.shopmyexchange.com/lumi...z-date-watch-323lum/1083183?_requestid=630622
> 
> ...


Arrived today. Looks as advertised. Really liking the size.









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

RyanD said:


> I get emails from them daily, but never a single coupon.





heavyjumbo said:


> same with me


Sign into your Sierra Trading Post account, go to My Subscriptions, and you'll see two emails:

1) Sierra Trading Post emails, Updates on the Latest Products from Top Brands, Markdowns, Email Exclusives & More

2) New Arrivals Alerts, Receive Email Alerts as Soon as New Items Hit the Site.

Make sure 1) is switched on, then click Manage Subscription. Click Standard Schedule and save.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Londo Mollari said:


> Sign into your Sierra Trading Post account, go to My Subscriptions, and you'll see two emails:
> 
> 1) Sierra Trading Post emails, Updates on the Latest Products from Top Brands, Markdowns, Email Exclusives & More
> 
> ...


Mine is already set that way. I signed up with another email to see if that works.


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Anybody lookin for a Protrek? Joma has the PRW3500-1CR for $195 which is lower than the 3camel all time. Solar atomic version 3 sensor.

https://www.jomashop.com/casio-pro-trek-watch-prw3500-1cr.html?utm_source=googleproduct&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=googleproductsearch&pt_source=googleads&pt_medium=cpc&pt_campaign=(ROI)+Shopping+-+Sale+Watches+$100+-+500&gclid=CjwKCAjw2_LcBRBYEiwA_XVBU9HatbxaBuH3cFOV-XSW7pPb1STnBQK8lqi7uG3qQkGZ3Bo8YlQ4mxoCRnAQAvD_BwE










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm kind of digging this one and for 93 bucks seems like a bargain to me.

https://www.creationwatches.com/pro.../orient-3-stars-em70002b-mens-watch-4021.html


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

john_s said:


> I'm kind of digging this one and for 93 bucks seems like a bargain to me.
> 
> https://www.creationwatches.com/pro.../orient-3-stars-em70002b-mens-watch-4021.html
> 
> View attachment 13481531


extra 10% off if you go through their ebay shop


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

john_s said:


> I'm kind of digging this one and for 93 bucks seems like a bargain to me.
> 
> https://www.creationwatches.com/pro.../orient-3-stars-em70002b-mens-watch-4021.html
> 
> View attachment 13481531


I own one with a blue dial.

















You will want to replace the folded link bracelet, but there is not a lot of room under the lug hoods and it is not a fun job. I recommend leather no thicker than 3mm or shark mesh. I didn't try a NATO but I suspect it wouldn't work.

The crystal is like nothing I'd seen before. It is not domed or flat, but a compromise: three flat planes in a sort of arch. There is probably a name for this I don't know. The effect is dome-like without optical distortion, but it is different and you may not like it.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

Londo Mollari said:


> I own one with a blue dial.
> 
> View attachment 13481603
> 
> ...


Faceted crystal?


----------



## bobusa (Apr 17, 2016)

batmansk6 said:


> Arrived today. Looks as advertised. Really liking the size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking watch. I wanted to buy one but it seems that site did not allow me to do so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

wake said:


> Faceted crystal?


That's it! Here's a better photo of this on another Orient watch (thanks to Bradjhomes).










Thread on faceted crystals:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/watches-faceted-crystals-any-others-beyond-sarb001-3-5-a-1081323.html


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

Londo Mollari said:


> Sign into your Sierra Trading Post account, go to My Subscriptions, and you'll see two emails:
> 
> 1) Sierra Trading Post emails, Updates on the Latest Products from Top Brands, Markdowns, Email Exclusives & More
> 
> ...


Thanks but mine was already signed up that way too


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Current full menu on Massdrop
























If I remember correctly the Nighthawk was 10 bucks cheaper back in May

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

MrMajestyk said:


> If I remember correctly the Nighthawk was 10 bucks cheaper back in May


$200 is also the same price I've been seeing the Nighthawk for at my local Costco for the past couple of months (the St. Louis Park location, Minneapolis).

Does not appear to be available on Costco.com.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielWalsh (Dec 16, 2017)

MrMajestyk said:


> Current full menu on Massdrop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have some decent deals. Just wish they had a larger collection.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

DanielWalsh said:


> They have some decent deals. Just wish they had a larger collection.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Check back daily? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Not a deal:

This combo of colors made me jump on this (from TOM) 42mm btw.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Stunning Elysee.....


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

Hamilton Khaki Field Chrono Auto Men's Automatic Watch H71566583

$602.99 - only 1 left

Amazon $774.99
Overstock $737.49

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/163054204120









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

I'm a Hamilton groupie right now, and ToM just dumped a 4-day sale on them starting well under $300 for quartz versions.

Enjoy.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> The Banksy limited edition, lol?


If it was a Banksy it would just appear in your watch case one morning.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Today's additions on Massdrop
https://www.massdrop.com/watches/drops









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Macy's has a few sales going on right now. Most are not that remarkable, except the "Save the Ocean" Turtle, SRPC91, for $297. That's less than the lowest ever price on Amazon (though you'll probably have to pay tax) and $15 to $30 less than other sites, coming from a Seiko AD.

BUT eBates is still doing 20% Macy's cashback, targeted for certain customers. I'm one of the lucky ones, which means that it's to my door for about $250, tax included. That's considerably cheaper than even used sales. So an OK deal by itself, but an amazing deal if you're lucky enough to get the targeted eBates cash back, too.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...kws=Seiko&searchPass=exactMultiMatch&slotId=1








I'm sorely tempted. But do I really need another blue diver???

EDIT:
There are also a few OK deals on Seiko Recrafts, particularly with the extra 20%. The SNKP23 is about the same price as Amazon and eBayat $165, but with the extra 20% it becomes cheaper than it's ever been on Amazon.
https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...=&sp=2&spc=171&searchPass=matchNone&slotId=24


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Perdendosi said:


> Macy's has a few sales going on right now. Most are not that remarkable, except the "Save the Ocean" Turtle, SRPC91, for $297. That's less than the lowest ever price on Amazon (though you'll probably have to pay tax) and $15 to $30 less than other sites, coming from a Seiko AD.
> 
> BUT eBates is still doing 20% Macy's cashback, targeted for certain customers. I'm one of the lucky ones, which means that it's to my door for about $250, tax included. That's considerably cheaper than even used sales. So an OK deal by itself, but an amazing deal if you're lucky enough to get the targeted eBates cash back, too.
> 
> ...


Only showing 10% for me. So that along with me not being allowed to buy another watch right now is keeping me from pulling the trigger. Although I've been really liking this watch and watching it on my wrist


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Seems like a good deal on the Frogman:

$349 from Watcheshalfprice via eBay. Could really look good with a coupon if we get one that works on it soon:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Shock-Mens-GWF1000-1-Frogman-Tough-Solar-Multi-Band-Atomic-53mm-Watch/292522550873


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

... Oh, and Macy's has the Cocktail Times on sale, still. $255 for white/white on strap; $270 for the white (with blue hands) or blue on bracelet; $297 for brown/gilt on strap. Again, OK deals at their sale price from an AD (while that price isn't awesome for the white dial, on the blue dial, the price is better than Amazon, ever, and better than any listings on eBay), but with the extra 20% if you qualify, it's pretty nuts-o.
https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...ZE=&sp=1&spc=97&searchPass=matchNone&slotId=4
View attachment 13485617


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

bbrou33 said:


> Only showing 10% for me. So that along with me not being allowed to buy another watch right now is keeping me from pulling the trigger. Although I've been really liking this watch and watching it on my wrist


I was getting 10% as well, even with that it is a good/decent deal. I was tempted just to see how it looks on my wrist haha


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

NOT A DEAL. New Timex Marlin models. Manual wind like the previous model. Maybe Timex will start doing more mechanical watches.

https://www.timex.com/browse/collec...pg[/IMG]
Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

Jomashop has Door-buster of the week on INVICTA Pro Diver Collection Stainless Steel 40mm Men's Watches in 6 Styles, $49.99 with code EXIN49.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Other pretty good deals at Macy's (note, I am not a price tracker. I don't know if these have "ever" or even recently been cheaper. I just know the price is good today.):

Citizen Grand Signature, White Dial: $597 with code VIP, + ebates cash back (showing 19% for me, making this watch $483 -- that's ridonkulous)

Citizen ProMaster diver: $237 with code VIP, + ebates cash back savings

Citizen ProMaster Titanium (BN0200-56E): $297 with code VIP, + ebates cash back savings

Citizen Nighthawk Blue Angels: $255 on leather, $285 on bracelet, + ebates cash back savings

Casio G-Shock DW5600-HR1: $76 with code VIP, + ebates cash back (I just bought this watch for $70 from DiscountShop, so I can attest this is a great price)

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical 38mm on NATO (H69429931): $356 with code VIP, + ebates cash back (takes it to $288 for me)


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

_Taken from SlickDeals..._

*Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch Limited 50th Anniversary Edition Automatic Watch*
*$3,295* at Jomashop with coupon code *EXMG400* .

(also referred to as the "First Omega In Space" / FOIS model; no crown protector variant)

Reviews and history:
Personal Insights - First Omega In Space (FOIS)
A Week On The Wrist The Omega Speedmaster 'First Omega In Space'
A Vintage Watch Nerd's Critical Dissection Of The New Omega Speedmaster "First Omega In Space"

Next lowest: $3,790 at Jet.com; MSRP $5,300


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Perdendosi said:


> BUT eBates is still doing 20% Macy's cashback, targeted for certain customers. I'm one of the lucky ones, which means that it's to my door for about $250, tax included.


YOU JERK! That's a killer deal!

Edit - I bought one at only 10% off. lol Great deal still.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

NOT a deal

Was looking at some sale items at Gemnation, and saw they have a "make offer" option before adding item to cart. 

Curious if anyone has tried that and if successful or not.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> YOU JERK! That's a killer deal!
> 
> Edit - I bought one at only 10% off. lol Great deal still.


Not bragging,... but I just cashed in with 23% off! It was 10% off early today, I just happened to check back.
I have a PADI Turtle headed my way.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

I also have 20% back for Macy's, but not sure what to buy lol. Really want a Save the Ocean Turtle, it's on sale for $396 with a VIP code for 30% off, which brings it to 315 after tax, and then after the Ebates cash back of 20% off, comes to around $250. Good price?

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

raheelc said:


> I also have 20% back for Macy's, but not sure what to buy lol. Really want a Save the Ocean Turtle, it's on sale for $396 with a VIP code for 30% off, which brings it to 315 after tax, and then after the Ebates cash back of 20% off, comes to around $250. Good price?
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Not keeping up with the thread today, huh?


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> Not keeping up with the thread today, huh?


Haha unfortunately not! Was traveling down to Baltimore, and just got to my hotel 

Edit: just saw the post above about this. Thanks!

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Another pretty good deal at Macys (apologies if it's been mentioned already): Bulova Lunar Pilot watch in black. $476, 25% Macy's discount brings it to $357, and with 20% ebates cashback it comes down to $285 before tax. This is the second lowest price I've ever seen for this watch (lowest being at Jomashop about a month or so ago, for $265 before tax)

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...aph-black-leather-strap-watch-45mm?ID=4819961


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

Bulova Men's 98B220 Accutron II Quartz Rose and Silver Tone Dress Watch - eBay Seller information: bgfiji (159 ) - 100% Positive feedback. $23.36, free shipping. 3 in stock when posted.









ALTHOUGH: I purchased one and the seller "hasn't accepted yet" so caveat emptor or, as the case may be, caveat just plain empty. What does it mean when a seller "hasn't accepted yet"? When I sell on eBay (via PayPal) there's no "do you want to accept" option available to me; it's just DING your item sold, now send it. Where does this "accepting" process come in?


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

PeekPoke said:


> _Taken from SlickDeals..._
> 
> *Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch Limited 50th Anniversary Edition Automatic Watch*
> *$3,295* at Jomashop with coupon code *EXMG400* .
> ...


This seems like a good deal.

1) Does Joma usually include the special edition boxes?

2) Does anybody recall if the FOIS has been this low (new) before?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

bolster said:


> Bulova Men's 98B220 Accutron II Quartz Rose and Silver Tone Dress Watch - eBay Seller information: bgfiji (159 ) - 100% Positive feedback. $23.36, free shipping. 3 in stock when posted.
> 
> View attachment 13487261


Good catch. Seller has nearly no feedback so that's kinda sketchy, but I bought one anyways because that's hella cheap. eBay/PayPal have our backs hopefully if it ends up coming to that...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

BStu185 said:


> This seems like a good deal.
> 
> 1) Does Joma usually include the special edition boxes?
> 
> ...


I would like to believe they would include the special edition box. If they don't, you can always return it, stating that the watch is incomplete as it was sold to you, since it didn't have the correct box.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Metallman said:


> Jomashop has Door-buster of the week on INVICTA Pro Diver Collection Stainless Steel 40mm Men's Watches in 6 Styles, $49.99 with code EXIN49.


I'm really tempted by the Citizen BN0151-09L for $133 after the 20% off code. Not sure how much longer it lasts.

I know it has been cheaper, but I'm fighting the temptation.


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Good catch. Seller has nearly no feedback so that's kinda sketchy, but I bought one anyways because that's hella cheap. eBay/PayPal have our backs hopefully if it ends up coming to that...


Dumb luck or dumb bad luck, we'll find out. I see 159 sales from this seller but they're mostly old sales. Also the "3 available" is not going down despite the +2 of us buying these Bulovas. This is ringing my hinky bells, but greed made me do it. For $23 we can entertain ourselves with the excuses the seller will make as to why the orders can't be filled...


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

bolster said:


> Dumb luck or dumb bad luck, we'll find out. I see 159 sales from this seller but they're mostly old sales. Also the "3 available" is not going down despite the +2 of us buying these Bulovas. This is ringing my hinky bells, but greed made me do it. For $23 we can entertain ourselves with the excuses the seller will make as to why the orders can't be filled...


That is true too lol.

Here's a review of basically the same watch:





Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raf82 (Jul 5, 2018)

bolster said:


> Dumb luck or dumb bad luck, we'll find out. I see 159 sales from this seller but they're mostly old sales. Also the "3 available" is not going down despite the +2 of us buying these Bulovas. This is ringing my hinky bells, but greed made me do it. For $23 we can entertain ourselves with the excuses the seller will make as to why the orders can't be filled...


Just bought one too. I doubt we'll receive the watches for that price...

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

Count and me, lets see what will happen. 

Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

Answers under "Questions" section of the product page suggests that it includes the original box and papers (no warranty card).


BStu185 said:


> This seems like a good deal.
> 
> 1) Does Joma usually include the special edition boxes?
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

TheJohnP said:


> NOT a deal
> 
> Was looking at some sale items at Gemnation, and saw they have a "make offer" option before adding item to cart.
> 
> Curious if anyone has tried that and if successful or not.


Tried once by offering Jomashop's every day price on an item when in stock that was out of stock but Gemnation had in stock. Took 2 days for them to decline my offer. So I can say they do appear to respond to offers but maybe not expect to get much of a deal.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

impetusera said:


> Tried once by offering Jomashop's every day price on an item when in stock that was out of stock but Gemnation had in stock. Took 2 days for them to decline my offer. So I can say they do appear to respond to offers but maybe not expect to get much of a deal.


Had a similar experience. I find it really odd that Gemnation doesn't try to counter-offer, even if it's a small discount off the listed price. Why even have the make offer option?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

I also only ever made one offer to Gemnation. I was told they wouldn't budge from the price they had listed, which was _retail_.

I figure they didn't have it in stock and possibly no prospect of getting it in, so why not just be honest?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

10% eBay Bucks in the app. YMMV


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

raheelc said:


> I would like to believe they would include the special edition box. If they don't, you can always return it, stating that the watch is incomplete as it was sold to you, since it didn't have the correct box.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


The FOIS doesn't come with the same kit that the moonwatch does. It's a nice box, but doesn't have the loupe, medallion, etc. Just the nice box.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Good catch. Seller has nearly no feedback so that's kinda sketchy, but I bought one anyways because that's hella cheap. eBay/PayPal have our backs hopefully if it ends up coming to that...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I'm in for one...with almost zero confidence I will actually receive it.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

*$20 + tax, incl. free shipping* (tested) tjx deal. 52mm 100m (per Macy's) digital. From the manual: *digital compass*, *EL backlight* (3 sec.), 3 daily alarms, timer, world time. This alt. colorway at Amazon describes it as having a mineral crystal, but that's Amazon. NYWatchStore also says mineral crystal. "Almost gone" at tjx-com, but was able to add to cart. eBay: $43. Easy returns to your local tjx store.

UPDATE: now OOS

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...gital-Display-Silicone-Strap-Watch/1000392835

Image from this $43 eBay listing:










(Here is Timberland's manual library, and the above PDF is the only one associated with this watch's model name _Mendon_. It also matches part of its product number: *TBL15027*XPBBU04P.)


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

37" Rado Captain Cook, $2000 - 25% VIP = $1500 - 20% = $1200, much better than anything else that I can find online. 








https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...searchPass=allMultiMatchWithSpelling&slotId=6


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

I bought this for about the same price from Macy's last year. Great price and good, easy return in-store, which was handy because I was very underwhelmed by the watch itself.


beefyt said:


> 37" Rado Captain Cook, $2000 - 25% VIP = $1500 - 20% = $1200, much better than anything else that I can find online.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

I need to stop following this thread....

The Ebates/Macy’s deals made the Bulova Lunar Pilot an easy purchase. AD and easy returns if I’m unsatisfied. I waffled on stainless vs black, but picked stainless in the end. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

gruntmedik said:


> I'm really tempted by the Citizen BN0151-09L for $133 after the 20% off code. Not sure how much longer it lasts.
> 
> I know it has been cheaper, but I'm fighting the temptation.


You might as well buy it. You should have plenty of time. I paid for mine last week and it still hasn't shipped. But that seems to be standard operating procedure for Jomashop on some watches.

Here is part of an email Jomashop sent me.

"Citizen Promaster Professional Diver Men's Watch BN015 ------->Product Availability: 4 to 6 Business Days

Jomashop.com has already backordered these item(s) for you. The estimated time it will take to ship this item out of our warehouse is posted above."


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Just got the notification about 10% in Ebay Bucks in the app, 8% on the site.


----------



## mikescanlan (May 4, 2017)

TheJohnP said:


> NOT a deal
> 
> Was looking at some sale items at Gemnation, and saw they have a "make offer" option before adding item to cart.
> 
> Curious if anyone has tried that and if successful or not.


I have done the make offer. It got me $100 off the Aquis I got.


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

I had the same Gemnation experience as everyone else. One offer made, they did not accept, and did not make a counter offer.

I’m guessing they use it for market research, rather than to sell product.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Well rip those of us who jumped on that Bulova Accutron deal from eBay 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Good work enabling (obvious) scammers, guys...


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

eljay said:


> Good work enabling (obvious) scammers, guys...


Meh worth the risk. Got my money back within 5 minutes of requesting an eBay refund.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Are we still talking about the Macys cashback / VIP code combo?

Bulova Marine Star Chrono's for cheaper-than-eBay prices from an AD:

*96B272 *for *$237* after cash back (eBay $257, MSRP $495):









https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...OOST ATTRIBUTE&searchPass=matchNone&slotId=18

*96B287 *for *$204 *after cash back (eBay $235, MSRP $425):









https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...OOST ATTRIBUTE&searchPass=matchNone&slotId=50

INTERESTINGLY, Jomashop has both the above watches for the exact same prices to the dollar (after cashback) as part of a limited "special offer." However, Macys is AD and Joma is not.


----------



## maxfreakout (May 11, 2018)

Our heroes' only mistake was to boldly move on Quartz!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Meh worth the risk. Got my money back within 5 minutes of requesting an eBay refund.


I think you've misunderstood. Your refund comes from eBay, not from the scammer. The way to stop them is to not hit "buy" and report them instead.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

eljay said:


> I think you've misunderstood. Your refund comes from eBay, not from the scammer. The way to stop them is to not hit "buy" and report them instead.


I just cancelled the PayPal payment. The "seller" hadn't accepted it yet. No refund from eBay needed.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Meh worth the risk. Got my money back within 5 minutes of requesting an eBay refund.





eljay said:


> I think you've misunderstood. Your refund comes from eBay, not from the scammer. The way to stop them is to not hit "buy" and report them instead.


+1

And it also encourages the scammers. That's all we need is for every Ebay search for a watch to have a bunch of scam auctions we have to wade through to find the real deals.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Christopher Ward has $125 off purchases of $625 or more Discount code:125CW18 until October 31
https://www.christopherward.com


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> I just cancelled the PayPal payment. The "seller" hadn't accepted it yet. No refund from eBay needed.


Ahh, fair enough. I misunderstood in this case.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Turned out that the seller/scammer never _accepted my payment_(?), so I cancelled it with Paypal ( branch of ebay?)


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

Re: Bulova non-sale. OK, I'll take the censure for this one; I found the "deal" originally. Sorry, guys. However: (1) I posted doubts/warnings in the initial and follow-up posts; (2) Who is the victim? The money is returned instantly by paypal by simply going to paypal and stopping the payment, since the seller (who is likely legit) did not accept payment in the first place. Took all of 2 seconds to get my money back. So who is getting ripped off? Seems a minor hassle for the seller whose account was jacked, but he just refuses payment. 

Rich: the seller is likely not the scammer. Seller's account was likely jacked (so says the ebay message). Paypal USED to be owned by eBay but was spun off, now separate. They have a strange relationship now, like ex-es who still sleep together.

I confess I don't understand how the scam works; there doesn't seem to be any money in it for the scammer. Unless I'm just not seeing the angles, which is likely!!


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

Seiko Alpinist Men's Japanese Automatic Stainless Steel and Leather Casual Watch, Color:Brown (Model: SARB017) is back in stock being sold by Amazon directly for $356.25

Also, there is an AMEX promo to spend at least 1 point and get $30 off of $60 for a total of $326.20 without shipping or taxes.

http://a.co/d/46cXvrG









This seems to come and go pretty quickly but regularly.


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

I hardly ever see the FOIS for sale, used, below 3,000 so I'd venture to say it's a good price for a grey market one.


BStu185 said:


> This seems like a good deal.
> 
> 1) Does Joma usually include the special edition boxes?
> 
> ...


Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Dear Europeans,

Our time has finally come,

after years of self-pity and scrolling through numerous great deals for people in the United states I have stumbled upon a pretty decent deal

https://www.selva.de/de/alle-kategorien/uhren/laco-uhren/exklusive-laco-uhr-selva-edition

€200 for a Laco Atlanta Chronograph - €10 if you register for their newsletter

And more importantly; no taxes  (I didn't pay any shipping costs either)

Laco sells these for €300 iirc

Mine is already on it's way


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

Christopher Ward has restocked its clearance section, many models to choose from.
No C65 vintage stainless for me though
www.christopherward.co.uk/events/summer-clearance

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

Good Morning everyone,

Macy's has the Citizen Grand Touring Automatic NB0046-51L for $657.00 and more on sale:

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...BOOST SAVED SET&searchPass=matchNone&slotId=1


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

espiga said:


> Good Morning everyone,
> 
> Macy's has the Citizen Grand Touring Automatic NB0046-51L for $657.00 and more on sale:
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...BOOST SAVED SET&searchPass=matchNone&slotId=1


Between Macy's sale prices and Ebates' 20% CB (that they're still targeting me with), I've had to simply avoid their site. Too many watches I like at great prices (e.g. Seikos and G-Shocks) and from an AD with easy returns. The temptation is almost overpowering.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Not a deal

Question about ebates: if I made a purchase at Macy's on Monday, should I see some record of it in eBates by now? I'm used to BeFrugal, which shows pending cash back within a couple of days. I don't even see a place for "pending" cash back to appear in ebates. TIA!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

JakeJD said:


> Not a deal
> 
> Question about ebates: if I made a purchase at Macy's on Monday, should I see some record of it in eBates by now? I'm used to BeFrugal, which shows pending cash back within a couple of days. I don't even see a place for "pending" cash back to appear in ebates. TIA!


I received my cash back in my account from the Macy's deal the next morning after placing my order!

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

raheelc said:


> I received my cash back in my account from the Macy's deal the next morning after placing my order!
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Grr. Naturally I make a big bet on ebates and it fails. That checks out. o|


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

JakeJD said:


> Not a deal
> 
> Question about ebates: if I made a purchase at Macy's on Monday, should I see some record of it in eBates by now? I'm used to BeFrugal, which shows pending cash back within a couple of days. I don't even see a place for "pending" cash back to appear in ebates. TIA!


If it does not show up under "Cash Back on Purchases" under My Account at this point, you might try clicking on "Shopping Trips" under My Account. I think something should show up there.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

yinzburgher said:


> If it does not show up under "Cash Back on Purchases" under My Account at this point, you might try clicking on "Shopping Trips" under My Account. I think something should show up there.


The trip is there, but nothing about any cashback.

I submitted a request to track it down.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

JakeJD said:


> The trip is there, but nothing about any cashback.
> 
> I submitted a request to track it down.


I don't think that's ever a bad idea, but FWIW, Ebates seems to suggest Macy's takes longer than others. For example, the Rakuten page says cash back will be credited the next day:









While the page for Macy's says within one week:


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

uvalaw2005 said:


> I don't think that's ever a bad idea, but FWIW, Ebates seems to suggest Macy's takes longer than others. For example, the Rakuten page says cash back will be credited the next day:
> 
> View attachment 13490711
> 
> ...


Jealous of you guys getting the 20% cash back from Macy's. I'm only getting 6%, which has kept me from pulling the trigger on the Save The Ocean Turtle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

No %20 here as well


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm still getting the 20%, already bought the STO turtle which should be delivered today. Keep contemplating picking up the Bulova Moon watch, but cant get myself to pull the trigger on it 

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

uvalaw2005 said:


> I don't think that's ever a bad idea, but FWIW, Ebates seems to suggest Macy's takes longer than others. For example, the Rakuten page says cash back will be credited the next day:
> 
> View attachment 13490711
> 
> ...


They quickly, but gently, rebuffed my inquiry and told me to wait a few more days. :-D Guess I'll go sit and be ... patient, or something.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

raheelc said:


> I'm still getting the 20%, already bought the STO turtle which should be delivered today. Keep contemplating picking up the Bulova Moon watch, but cant get myself to pull the trigger on it
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


The lunar pilot is a pretty sweet deal from an AD after everything shakes out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

wake said:


> The lunar pilot is a pretty sweet deal from an AD after everything shakes out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah it is. Just not sure what keeps holding me back lol. Maybe cuz I have a Speedmaster already, or cuz it's quartz (a really cool quartz though).

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

raheelc said:


> I'm still getting the 20%, already bought the STO turtle which should be delivered today. Keep contemplating picking up the Bulova Moon watch, but cant get myself to pull the trigger on it
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Man I never seem to get the 20% ebates deal for Macy's.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

beefsupreme said:


> Man I never seem to get the 20% ebates deal for Macy's.


This is the first time I've actually gotten it. Wasn't planning on using it, but then saw how much the STO Turtle was after cash back etc, and had to jump on it. I had previously ordered one from eBay that had a chapter ring misalignment, so returned that one.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

raheelc said:


> Yeah it is. Just not sure what keeps holding me back lol. Maybe cuz I have a Speedmaster already, or cuz it's quartz (a really cool quartz though).
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Well.... I couldn't resist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

JakeJD said:


> They quickly, but gently, rebuffed my inquiry and told me to wait a few more days. :-D Guess I'll go sit and be ... patient, or something.


If you really want it, just order again and return the original order if you don't get the cash back.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

JakeJD said:


> They quickly, but gently, rebuffed my inquiry and told me to wait a few more days. :-D Guess I'll go sit and be ... patient, or something.


If you really want it, just order again and return the original order if you don't get the cash back.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Jazzmaster Slim Men's Watch H38515135 (ETA 2892) - *$388* from Ashford with code AFFJAZZMS388

https://www.ashford.com/us/H38515135.pid?utm_source=cj&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=affiliate_deals&utm_term=cjnl&utm_content=affjazzms388&source=4061us14509182018&AID=13458361&PID=46157&SID=ebs1948557612sbe&src=AACJ&PubName=Ebates+Performance+Marketing%2C+Inc.&LinkName=AFF+-+Hamilton+H38515135+for+%24388&PubCID=46157&cjevent=350814c1bc2a11e882f000040a240611


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

yinzburgher said:


> Hamilton Jazzmaster Slim Men's Watch H38515135 (ETA 2892) - *$388* from Ashford with code AFFJAZZMS388
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/H38515135.pid?utm_source=cj&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=affiliate_deals&utm_term=cjnl&utm_content=affjazzms388&source=4061us14509182018&AID=13458361&PID=46157&SID=ebs1948557612sbe&src=AACJ&PubName=Ebates+Performance+Marketing%2C+Inc.&LinkName=AFF+-+Hamilton+H38515135+for+%24388&PubCID=46157&cjevent=350814c1bc2a11e882f000040a240611
> 
> View attachment 13490909


Beautiful watch! Love the ETA 2892 movement.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Hey guys so today I received my Xiamo / CIGA design Chinese skeleton!

At first I was wondering why I got this mysterious package. Thought it was a book at first that I forgot I ordered. Opened it up and saw a pretty interesting flat box. At this point I actually thought I had bought some sort of tablet or Chinese iPad knockoff while I was drunk some time...

But on opening the box I was greeted with a pretty cool setup showcasing the watch. Included are both a (thin) leather strap and a black pvd Milanese bracelet. Both have quick change pins.

The watch itself looks pretty awesome in person! I forgot exactly how much I spent, something a little north of $100, but I'm very happy!


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Better act fast!








Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes, but the scammer still got his money, its Ebays funds which who knows the more of these scams, the less offers and higher fees in the future, there could have been no economic possibility that the seller could sell at that price.



AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Meh worth the risk. Got my money back within 5 minutes of requesting an eBay refund.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

automatico said:


> Yes, but the scammer still got his money, its Ebays funds which who knows the more of these scams, the less offers and higher fees in the future, there could have been no economic possibility that the seller could sell at that price.


The scammer got no money. It was never accepted by them and PayPal cancelled the transaction

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

16 minutes and SARB033 is already gone....


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

justin86 said:


> Better act fast!
> View attachment 13491069
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Amex $30 off of 60 is active too for some. Posted the Alpinist last night


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Not a deal.



Pneuma said:


> 16 minutes and SARB033 is already gone....


Bonus, I don't need to buy it then. Not completely convinced by the cream version.

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Well the deals are slowing down. I guess I’ll have to stop riding coattails and dig around tomorrow.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

The sarb017 is tempting to buy but I literally just bought a Green Zelos Mako 2 last night. So I definitely don't need another green watch lol

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

justin86 said:


> Better act fast!
> View attachment 13491069
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thanks!!! snagged the Sarb035. 
After all patience do pay off a little


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

automatico said:


> Yes, but the scammer still got his money, its Ebays funds which who knows the more of these scams, the less offers and higher fees in the future, there could have been no economic possibility that the seller could sell at that price.


Aren't the ebay funds held for a bit and the seller doesn't get them immediately? That is what happens when I sell at least. I thought this was a safety in case of scam where the buyer and ebay don't lose money.


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey guys! Anyone knows about coupon codes for iguanasell? For the UK site?
The Sinn 104 is by far the cheapest there. 

Thanks in advance! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

swank said:


> Aren't the ebay funds held for a bit and the seller doesn't get them immediately? That is what happens when I sell at least. I thought this was a safety in case of scam where the buyer and ebay don't lose money.


Depends how much you sell. I've been on a purge selling off things and funds are now instantly available after the buyer pays.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

justin86 said:


> Better act fast!
> View attachment 13491069
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Sarb017 back up to $477. DAMNIT.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Those Seiko deals on Amazon were the same just back in July, grabbed the 035 then, not sure if they are trying to clear. The 017 made me think back and forth until it was back up, considering that market actually is almost flooded with but for insane prices - mostly


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I love love love my SARB033, such a quietly awesome watch. The Urban Gentry has a great video about it.

I would get the SARB035 too, but I don't like the cream dial. So I got an Orient Star Classic. If you too would prefer white dial, take a look a that watch. The proportions are similar to the SARB035, but the dial is a nice white. You can get the Orient Star Classic for a good deal when there are eBay 10%-15% off coupons.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

flypanam said:


> Hey guys so today I received my Xiamo / CIGA design Chinese skeleton!
> 
> At first I was wondering why I got this mysterious package. Thought it was a book at first that I forgot I ordered. Opened it up and saw a pretty interesting flat box. At this point I actually thought I had bought some sort of tablet or Chinese iPad knockoff while I was drunk some time...
> 
> ...


Man that looks AWESOME!!! I want it bad... price was cheaper a few weeks back plus cashback?? Man....


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

heady91 said:


> Hey guys! Anyone knows about coupon codes for iguanasell? For the UK site?
> The Sinn 104 is by far the cheapest there.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> ...


Iguana18 for the US


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

heady91 said:


> Hey guys! Anyone knows about coupon codes for iguanasell? For the UK site?
> The Sinn 104 is by far the cheapest there.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> ...


If you ask them their best price by email you can usually get a bit more off. I did that with a couple of Sinns and a Damasko a few months back, which Jura then price matched but in the end I decided against the purchase.

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## ericheng (Aug 31, 2014)

flypanam said:


> Hey guys so today I received my Xiamo / CIGA design Chinese skeleton!
> 
> At first I was wondering why I got this mysterious package. Thought it was a book at first that I forgot I ordered. Opened it up and saw a pretty interesting flat box. At this point I actually thought I had bought some sort of tablet or Chinese iPad knockoff while I was drunk some time...
> 
> ...


Got mine a couple of days ago for about $114 with coupons & rebates from Gearbest.









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Not a deal


JakeJD said:


> They quickly, but gently, rebuffed my inquiry and told me to wait a few more days. :-D Guess I'll go sit and be ... patient, or something.


Got my money this morning, so all is right with the world. :-!


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

Christopher Ward is running a 30% off sale on most of its motorsport watches (the Rapide) and Malverns. I'm a huge C Ward fan, and 30% off takes reasonably priced, well-made watches to bargain level. I have a white dial / black bezel Trident and it's one of my favorites.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

heady91 said:


> Hey guys! Anyone knows about coupon codes for iguanasell? For the UK site?
> The Sinn 104 is by far the cheapest there.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> ...


Those prices are awesome!

I refuse to buy a Sinn because of the stanglehold Watchbuys has over US customers. The prices are just stupidly ridiculous to the point of being insulting.

Never owned a Sinn and never will as long as they use Watchbuys.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Cvp33 said:


> Iguana18 for the US


You could try it, but I don't think that's valid on Sinn.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Does iguanasell deduct VAT when shipping to the US? 

I’m not ready to buy or I would email them and ask directly. Hoping someone here knows.

If so, the pricing on their Sinn inventory is very good. The UX on bracelet would be approximately $700 cheaper than Watchbuys, $2440 vs $1700, assuming 20% VAT.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Macy’s has Seiko Pressage for approx $260. 

Is this a good deal? Always had some interest in these but not really my style. A great price might persuade me.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> Does iguanasell deduct VAT when shipping to the US?
> 
> I'm not ready to buy or I would email them and ask directly. Hoping someone here knows.
> 
> If so, the pricing on their Sinn inventory is very good. The UX on bracelet would be approximately $700 cheaper than Watchbuys, $2440 vs $1700, assuming 20% VAT.


They won't ship Sinn to the US.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

FJR1971 said:


> Macy's has Seiko Pressage for approx $260.
> 
> Is this a good deal? Always had some interest in these but not really my style. A great price might persuade me.


We talked about this a lot a few days ago -- check pages 1176-1180-ish

For the blue-dial cocktail time, yes, that's a good deal. 
(Check eBates... you may be entitled to 20% cash back, and then it becomes a steal).

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...hread-7-2018-a-4604625-1176.html#post47032311


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

jcombs1 said:


> Does iguanasell deduct VAT when shipping to the US?
> 
> I'm not ready to buy or I would email them and ask directly. Hoping someone here knows.
> 
> If so, the pricing on their Sinn inventory is very good. The UX on bracelet would be approximately $700 cheaper than Watchbuys, $2440 vs $1700, assuming 20% VAT.


Yes. UK VAT is 19%. (I've found that, for AD prices, it's hard for us yanks to beat UK prices after removing VAT).



Robotaz said:


> They won't ship Sinn to the US.


Are you sure about that?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Cvp33 said:


> Iguana18 for the US





heady91 said:


> Hey guys! Anyone knows about coupon codes for iguanasell? For the UK site?
> The Sinn 104 is by far the cheapest there.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Techme said:


> View attachment 13493193


Sinn is excluded from the IGUANA18 coupon unfortunately.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I would not publicize it if they will ship Sinn to the US. 

In fact, let's drop it on here and people just go ask for yourself before the party is over.


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

N.A.B. (not a bargain)

I've gotten interested in the "Unauthorized Third Party" scam on eBay (see my recent posting about a Bulova) but don't want to discuss it here since this thread should only be for deals and bargains. So if you're interested check out the nearby thread...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/%93unauthorized-third-party%94-scam-ebay-4793269.html


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Ebay triple dip deal! Hush Puppies $129!

Hush Puppies Men's HP.3825M.2508 1958 (indluded the model number so you don't confuse this with lesser models in their product line) This watch checks a lot of boxes for me:

1. Real leather with faux alligator stamping on the strap
2. Imported Japanese quartz from....you guessed it.....JAPAN people!
3. Hush on the dial. Seriously this is amazing. 
4. Wait for it......PUPPIES on the dial! And who doesn't like puppies. 
5. Brand heritage. Timepieces launched in 2002, that's like 16 years of watch craftsmanship. If you like their shoes, you're going to LOVE their watches.

LINK to the heritage video - > www.areyouseriouslygoingtoclickthisshit?.com

*What time is it? Hush Puppies time!!!*

$175 asking price (don't bother offering lower, Watch Country knows the value in this watch!)
- $26.25 JOYFULFALL 15% off coupon
- $17.50 10% ebay bucks
- $2.23 1.5% rebate from TopCashBack OR Befrugal
*NET $129* delivered (I know, right?)










https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hush-Puppies-Mens-HP-3825M-2508-1958-Luminous-Black-Crocodile-Leather-Watch/253213379534?epid=1039869779&hash=item3af4b18bce%3Ag%3AVZQAAOSwUuRZ2Uz1&LH_BIN=1


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

^^ That title caused a WTF moment for me. I was checking my browser for a bad address.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Cvp33 said:


> Ebay triple dip deal! Hush Puppies $129!
> 
> Hush Puppies Men's HP.3825M.2508 1958 (indluded the model number so you don't confuse this with lesser models in their product line) This watch checks a lot of boxes for me:
> 
> ...


Who Are The Ad Wizards Who Came Up With This One?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

The SARB017 is back on Amazon at $356.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

basso4735 said:


> The SARB017 is back on Amazon at $356.


Did a quick search and it's still $477 Is this targeted?????


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

mannal said:


> Did a quick search and it's still $477 Is this targeted?????


I don't think so, mine is showing $477 again now.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

basso4735 said:


> I don't think so, mine is showing $477 again now.


One and done. Thanks for posting


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

My favorite brand, on amazon, for a crazy $181.

https://www.amazon.com/Xezo-AIR-Com..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=JJBR96NAVVPNAVVHJY9X

I have this very watch; the leather strap is top quality. Very thick and nice stitching, but on to the watch--Miyota 9015, AR coated Sapphire, inner and outer rotating bezels, dual signed crowns, 200M WR, excellent lume, guiilloche dial, diamond-cut, raised numerals on the bezel insert, exhibition case back, Black Ion-Plated (IP) case, limited edition, and I'm sure there is more I am forgetting. For $180, good luck finding a Miyota 9015, 28,800 bph movement.

I know some here are not big fans of Xezo's designs, and some feel they are Chinese...well, first off, the letter "X" in Chinese is pronounced almost like 'sh', not 'z'. The 'e' would be 'eh' not 'ee'. The 'zo' would be spelled 'zou'...so, suffice it to say, no, they are not Chinese. Their home office is here in the good ole' US of A. They make Swiss pieces, and yes, they have Asian-made pieces as well. They've been around since 2001, and their customer service is top-notch.

So, now that, 'that' is out of the way, if you like the design, which I can tell you, looks beautiful in person, then you are getting a whoooolllle lot of watch for $180. Doubt you'd be able to find a Miyota 9015, with inner/outer rotating bezels, AR sapphire glass, and 200M WR for under $200. Maybe you can, IDK. I just know that I haven't found one. Even the Chinese brands, like Phoibos jack up their prices to over $300 once you add a Miyota 9015 to the mix.

And no, I do not work for them, I don't get kick backs, or whatever else self-serving ideas you might think I have for touting this watch/brand. It's 'just good business' is all. Obvioously, if you are not a fan of the design, then forget it, but if you find it unique, like I did, and enjoy it, well, this is a great deal.

Here's a picture of mine, on a NATO (I'm wearing the leather strap from this one on another watch)









Cheers!


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

ToM has a big Frederique Constant sale going on with lots of watches falling into the affordable category including this beaut.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

3 different font styles from dial, to rehaut to bezel would drive me crazy. I'm sticking with my Hush Puppies.



InDNavVet said:


> My favorite brand, on amazon, for a crazy $181.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Xezo-AIR-Com..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=JJBR96NAVVPNAVVHJY9X
> 
> ...


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Dub Rubb said:


> ToM has a big Frederique Constant sale going on with lots of watches falling into the affordable category including this beaut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude!!!!!! You forgot the link, I mean we can all find it just fine..... but posting this I'd worth a mild laugh nevertheless :-!


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Dude!!!!!! You forgot the link, I mean we can all find it just fine..... but posting this I'd worth a mild laugh nevertheless :-!


Sorry about that! I hate having to track down deals, and I owe this thread a lot.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...constant-f8d26372-6e7d-48aa-bee5-f9bd27754da0

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> ToM has a big Frederique Constant sale going on with lots of watches falling into the affordable category including this beaut.[


I would still compare prices carefully, the FREDERIQUE CONSTANT Healey GMT Silver Dial FC-350HS5B6 e.g. is 699 USD at Jomashop with 2 yrs Joma warranty, ToM 1 yr aftermarket and no return


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

InDNavVet said:


> My favorite brand, on amazon, for a crazy $181.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Xezo-AIR-Com..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=JJBR96NAVVPNAVVHJY9X
> 
> ...


LOL the description is hilarious; apparently it runs a Mayonette 9015 and it's designed to be a dress watch. 
nevertheless; i like the specs; dislike the look


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

The green Certina DS 2 Chronograph is available from Ashford for $269 after coupon *DNDSC269*: https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/ds+2/ds+2+chronograph/C024-447-17-051-22.pid


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

Exer said:


> LOL the description is hilarious; apparently it runs a Mayonette 9015 and it's designed to be a dress watch.
> nevertheless; i like the specs; dislike the look


Yes, whoever typed that up for amazon needs to be fired...yesterday. I know they often get watch specs wrong...but c'mon...

And yes, I understand the look is an acquired taste, I personally love it. As far as the previous poster's comments about the 3 different fonts, IDK...I never really took notice...meaning, there is so much to appreciate about the timepiece, I guess that never really bothered me. The one thing that DOES bother me a bit, is the three different color schemes, between the brushed SS-look numerals on the bezel, to the cream-color on the indices/numerals, to the stark-white color of the hands. But I only really notice it when I really try to look at the 'features' of the watch. When I just take a glance to tell the time, it seems to 'work'

Anyway, there's a reason it's down to $181...and it's not because it's selling like 'hotcakes'--I get that. It's just this is definitely a QUALITY piece, in case anyone was ever wondering about Xezo pieces...if you ever find one that you like the look, do not hesitate, as they are top-quality craftsmanship/materials...they do not 'skimp' on anything, IMO.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The Certina is very nice watch^^^ 

I have the stainless steel version and it’s very nice. HAQ movement and very cool chronograph.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> Ebay triple dip deal! Hush Puppies $129!
> 
> Hush Puppies Men's HP.3825M.2508 1958 (indluded the model number so you don't confuse this with lesser models in their product line) This watch checks a lot of boxes for me:
> 
> ...


Wait a second. Wasn't this available on preorder for $75 about a month ago? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sertse (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow, I wish I have funds right now. Darn it! I know I'll be kicking myself in the future!

The Certina is a great price especially if you're not in the US or in the countries where it's usually sold. Free shipping to Australia too.


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

InDNavVet said:


> My favorite brand, on amazon, for a crazy $181.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Xezo-AIR-Com..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=JJBR96NAVVPNAVVHJY9X
> 
> ...


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder but "air commando" and a curly font have a tear in the eye of this beholder.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Time again for the full menu on Massdrop and first time I see a Massdrop made one, a T100 quartz tritium watch, uhm 250 bucks









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Speaking of ToM, and of Miyota 9000 series movements...

ToM has these Minus 8 watches which look pretty interesting. The watches seem pretty large and thick, but for *$265*, it's not a bad price for a watch sporting a high beat Miyota 9120 movement with sapphire crystal, too! They look a little nicer to me than the Xezo watches up above, though admittedly they're not as cheap.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/minus-8-f7c31ac2-d23c-481e-994f-a131e823737b


----------



## gustophersmob (Apr 7, 2006)

Victorinox field watch $30.99

Seems like a lot of watch for less than the price of a timex. Swiss made, 100M water resistant, mineral crystal. Vic's low end line, but still.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...MI0Z-G8ZzM3QIVW1gNCh3kqwx6EAQYASABEgIRIfD_BwE

Also on their eBay page for $40.99 or best offer with free shipping

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263921040618


----------



## jmseiko (Oct 4, 2013)

The link doesn't work

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

The Massdrop "Adventure Extreme" is a mystery to me. They describe an Adventure Extreme, but the pics are of Avalanche Extreme - different WR rating. So, not really sure which model they are actually selling.


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

MrMajestyk said:


> Time again for the full menu on Massdrop and first time I see a Massdrop made one, a T100 quartz tritium watch, uhm 250 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey - isn't that Bell & Ross WW 1 an expensive homage to the previous Hush Puppy...? ;-)


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

So, I live in Iowa where Macy's has no physical presence. They still collect sales tax, considering asking long island if they'll price match (~$70 difference). 

It's always a let down when a seller collects tax...


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

eljay said:


> The green Certina DS 2 Chronograph is available from Ashford for $269 after coupon *DNDSC269*: https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/ds+2/ds+2+chronograph/C024-447-17-051-22.pid
> 
> View attachment 13494919


I've looked back on this thread half a dozen times already just to look at that DS2 again. I don't need another chrono. I don't need another quartz. I don't need another green watch.

But damn it that thing looks so beautiful to me. I don't even know why.

I've never owned a Certina before, but I see them pop up on sale at Ashford pretty often on this thread. There must be something to them, right?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

flypanam said:


> I've looked back on this thread half a dozen times already just to look at that DS2 again. I don't need another chrono. I don't need another quartz. I don't need another green watch.
> 
> But damn it that thing looks so beautiful to me. I don't even know why.
> 
> I've never owned a Certina before, but I see them pop up on sale at Ashford pretty often on this thread. There must be something to them, right?


Perfectly accurate with a unique ETA quartz HAQ movement. At that price, go for it. I dare say, it will blow the doors off your other watches.

Short demo video showing the very slick dual big chrono sweep hand:






http://www.ablogtowatch.com/certina-ds-2-limited-edition-watch-high-end-precidrive-movement/


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> Perfectly accurate with a unique ETA quartz HAQ movement. At that price, go for it. I dare say, it will blow the doors off your other watches.


^^ enabler

And also...

I love this thing on the AlphaShark. That 5-for-4-plus-a-free-watch-case thing from BluShark 2 weeks ago was perfectly timed. Now my new CRKT knife came in and I felt the need to dump a little EDC in here. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

*Image removed by Admin; from our rules:

8. Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives, and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team.*


----------



## gustophersmob (Apr 7, 2006)

jmseiko said:


> The link doesn't work
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Sorry, should be fixed now


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Perfectly accurate with a unique ETA quartz HAQ movement. At that price, go for it. I dare say, it will blow the doors off your other watches.
> 
> Short demo video showing the very slick dual big chrono sweep hand:


Quick note for the uninitiated: that sweeping fractional-seconds hand stops at 0 after one minute, but it will jump to position when the chrono is stopped or split.

Great watch. Love mine (red highlights on stainless) and paid a *lot* more for it, soon after release (not that I have any regrets whatsoever).


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> So, I live in Iowa where Macy's has no physical presence. They still collect sales tax, considering asking long island if they'll price match (~$70 difference).
> 
> It's always a let down when a seller collects tax...


So after several back and forths...... I just bought the Srpb41 it for $253 and they did not charge tax as Macys has no physical presence in Iowa.

As the rest of you.. well you probably live in a place Macys exists so oh well.


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Oris-Crown-P...ms&ie=UTF8&qid=1537563588&sr=1-7&keywords=gmt









$919
Joma $1564
Retail $2300

First deal posted, hope the picture loads etc 
Also wish the watch has a little smaller


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

watchcrank said:


> Great watch. Love mine (red highlights on stainless) and paid a *lot* more for it, soon after release (not that I have any regrets whatsoever).





yankeexpress said:


> Perfectly accurate with a unique ETA quartz HAQ movement. At that price, go for it. I dare say, it will blow the doors off your other watches.
> 
> Short demo video showing the very slick dual big chrono sweep hand:
> 
> ...


Alright so after 20 minutes of watching videos of this watch (including the linked one) on repeat... PULLED THE TRIGGER!

It was either this, or grab a "blue moon" seiko from Macys. I already have 3 different Cocktail Time variants (OG SARB065, Starlight, and Sakura Fubuki), so the choice was clear. I'm really excited for this one!

My itch has been satisfied... _for now..._

However, this DS1 Titanium at *$319* with code *AFFCERTI319* is also really tempting...


----------



## jmseiko (Oct 4, 2013)

Love that dial..... Divers are my thing but that gray dial is tempting.... Thanks for the heads up

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


> Macy's has a few sales going on right now. Most are not that remarkable, except the "Save the Ocean" Turtle, SRPC91, for $297. That's less than the lowest ever price on Amazon (though you'll probably have to pay tax) and $15 to $30 less than other sites, coming from a Seiko AD.
> 
> BUT eBates is still doing 20% Macy's cashback, targeted for certain customers. I'm one of the lucky ones, which means that it's to my door for about $250, tax included. That's considerably cheaper than even used sales. So an OK deal by itself, but an amazing deal if you're lucky enough to get the targeted eBates cash back, too.
> 
> ...


Arrived the next day. For the win!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

jmseiko said:


> The link doesn't work
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk





jmseiko said:


> Love that dial..... Divers are my thing but that gray dial is tempting.... Thanks for the heads up
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Using the "Reply with quote" button would really help the rest of us to know what you're referring to???


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

The Tissot Quickster NBA editions are currently 50% direct from Tissot. Not sure if this is a great price or not but thought I'd share.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

I know there's no love for Jack Mason on here, however, I have one and they are surprisingly well built. Here's a few with retails painless enough to make them harmless. About 1/2 price which makes them good fun:

LINKY -> https://www.nordstromrack.com/brands/JACK%20MASON?from_search_query=Jack%20mason

$130 ($5 OFF offer at retailmenot)
















$97 (you need to be over $100 for free shipping, so buy some socks)


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

Cvp33 said:


> I know there's no love for Jack Mason on here, however, I have one and they are surprisingly well built. Here's a few with retails painless enough to make them harmless. About 1/2 price which makes them good fun:
> 
> LINKY -> https://www.nordstromrack.com/brands/JACK%20MASON?from_search_query=Jack%20mason
> 
> ...


Where are these listed?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

Joelf15 said:


> Where are these listed?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never mind the link didn't show now it does

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bc4393 (Nov 4, 2015)

99 bucks from TJ Maxx. This is a stupid deal if you like the colors. Trying really damn hard not to buy the deal on this one. Beware though. Case is only 38MM

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...04917?colorId=NS1751690&pos=1:51&N=2031104296


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Hardscrabbler said:


> Arrived the next day. For the win!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! I ordered mine but left on vacation on Wednesday, and mine was delivered shortly after I left lol. Have to wait till Sunday to get my hands on it. How's the chapter ring and bezel alignment?

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

raheelc said:


> Congrats! I ordered mine but left on vacation on Wednesday, and mine was delivered shortly after I left lol. Have to wait till Sunday to get my hands on it. How's the chapter ring and bezel alignment?
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


No issues. Great Buy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

flypanam said:


> Alright so after 20 minutes of watching videos of this watch (including the linked one) on repeat... PULLED THE TRIGGER!
> 
> It was either this, or grab a "blue moon" seiko from Macys. I already have 3 different Cocktail Time variants (OG SARB065, Starlight, and Sakura Fubuki), so the choice was clear. I'm really excited for this one!
> 
> ...


309 on ebay

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

flypanam said:


> Alright so after 20 minutes of watching videos of this watch (including the linked one) on repeat... PULLED THE TRIGGER!
> 
> It was either this, or grab a "blue moon" seiko from Macys. I already have 3 different Cocktail Time variants (OG SARB065, Starlight, and Sakura Fubuki), so the choice was clear. I'm really excited for this one!
> 
> ...


I bought the sunburst blue DS1 Ti two years ago and it's amazing. Light and sturdy and striking.

I got it for $275 on a black Friday deal.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

Quazi said:


> Has anyone received one of these watches?


WOW I just got it today, in fact I had just sent an email back to Seagull asking them why the watch hasn't shipped!

It looks fantastic in real life.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Quazi said:


> WOW I just got it today, in fact I had just sent an email back to Seagull asking them why the watch hasn't shipped!
> 
> It looks fantastic in real life.


Still waiting for mine. Curious to see what it looks like and your thoughts on it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

sertse said:


> Wow, I wish I have funds right now. Darn it! I know I'll be kicking myself in the future!
> 
> The Certina is a great price especially if you're not in the US or in the countries where it's usually sold. *Free shipping to Australia too.*


How did you manage that?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Super Cheap Tungsten Dress Watch!*
Almost impossible to scratch or dent.

*Cadisen C5051M* - Tungsten and Sapphire rectangular watch - *$28.65 Flash Sale*
39mm x 8mm Tunsten Carbide case, sapphire crystal, quartz movement, 30M WR, two colorways


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hardscrabbler said:


> Arrived the next day. For the win!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kohl's has a mystery deal today up to 40% off. This would be $251.86 shipped with tax if you can get a 40%, but you'll also get $40 in Kohl's Cash AND ebates is currently 12% cash back at Kohl's which makes for a KILLER deal

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

justin86 said:


> Kohl's has a mystery deal today up to 40% off. This would be $251.86 shipped with tax if you can get a 40%, but you'll also get $40 in Kohl's Cash AND ebates is currently 12% cash back at Kohl's which makes for a KILLER deal
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Oh dam, I got a 40% off coupon! What to use it on??

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

I didn't even get a coupon. 

If anyone has a 40% off they are not going to you use I would love to have it please!

Sent from my Note


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

MakaveliSK said:


> I didn't even get a coupon.
> 
> If anyone has a 40% off they are not going to you use I would love to have it please!
> 
> Sent from my Note


I think the coupon is good until tomorrow. If I decide not to use it, I'll PM you.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

raheelc said:


> I think the coupon is good until tomorrow. If I decide not to use it, I'll PM you.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Sounds good.... I really appreciate it!

Sent from my Note


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

MakaveliSK said:


> I didn't even get a coupon.
> 
> If anyone has a 40% off they are not going to you use I would love to have it please!
> 
> Sent from my Note


https://slickdeals.net/f/12067791-s...-shipping-for-cardholders?src=announcementBar

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> *Super Cheap Tungsten Dress Watch!*
> Almost impossible to scratch or dent.
> 
> *Cadisen C5051M* - Tungsten and Sapphire rectangular watch - *$28.65 Flash Sale*
> 39mm x 8mm Tunsten Carbide case, sapphire crystal, quartz movement, 30M WR, two colorways


Thanks, quite like that 
Just bought it 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Armand Nicolet S05 Automatic Titanium Men's Watch - *$699* with code SDANN699 from Ashford

https://www.ashford.com/us/cat680036.cid?sdtid=12066639&AID=10535303&PID=4485850&SID=c2c43970be6711e8a9cb9aec81e22f080INT&src=AACJ&PubName=Slickdeals+LLC&LinkName=Ashford+Catalog&PubCID=1122587&cjevent=c2e584dfbe6711e8812e00950a240611


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Massdrop has a Glycine back but also Seiko 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mr mash said:


> Thanks, quite like that
> Just bought it
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I really like the styles with the independent center links. They fit the wrist much better.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

MakaveliSK said:


> Sounds good.... I really appreciate it!
> 
> Sent from my Note


Check your PM!

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Kohl's 40% deal makes this g shock GWM5610-1 $67 before taxes. Add a filler for free shipping. You also get $10 Kohl's cash and cash back through Ebates.

https://m.kohls.com/product/prd-158...=null&personalizedPMP=false&fromRedirect=true









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Quazi said:


> WOW I just got it today, in fact I had just sent an email back to Seagull asking them why the watch hasn't shipped!
> 
> It looks fantastic in real life.





AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Still waiting for mine. Curious to see what it looks like and your thoughts on it.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I have also not received mine and I ordered Aug 30. I emailed them about a week ago and have yet to receive a response. It's strange because when I ordered the silver dial version a few months back, they responded to my shipping inquiry pretty quickly. This time around, crickets. I'm going to email them again on Monday and if no reply or no watch by the end of the week, I'm filing a paypal complaint etc.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Congrats to anyone here who jumped on the ToM Gerald Genta retrograde watches. Incredible deals. If you got one please post pics.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

raheelc said:


> Check your PM!
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Thanks again Raheel!

Just got a solar black and gold Tuna as well as a amazing blue Srpc91. Totaled out at about $485 with $50 cash back and $90 Kohls cash back. What a freaking deal!!










Sent from my Note


----------



## zoysiamo (Jan 4, 2018)

batmansk6 said:


> Kohl's 40% deal makes this g shock GWM5610-1 $67 before taxes. Add a filler for free shipping. You also get $10 Kohl's cash and cash back through Ebates.
> 
> https://m.kohls.com/product/prd-158...=null&personalizedPMP=false&fromRedirect=true


Thank you, great find. I ordered one.


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

Great deal on Hamilton H32515535 Jazzmaster only *$375.99*

Luminescent hands. Date display at the 3 o'clock position. Calibre H-10 automatic movement with an 80-hour power reserve. Scratch resistant sythnetic sapphire crystal. Pull / push crown. Skeleton case back. Case size: 40 mm. Case thickness: 11 mm. Round case shape. Band width: 20 mm. Band length: 8.5 inches. Tang clasp. Water resistant at 50 meters / 165 feet. Functions: date, hour, minute, second.

here

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...MIkdil-P3P3QIVi6J-Ch2gvALwEAQYAiABEgKsGvD_BwE


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

raheelc said:


> Oh dam, I got a 40% off coupon! What to use it on??
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Did you use the code or do you plan on using that 40% code?


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

juice009 said:


> Did you use the code or do you plan on using that 40% code?


I gave it to another forum member already. Sorry

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

juice009 said:


> Did you use the code or do you plan on using that 40% code?


Got mine that I'm not using, send a pm and its yours.


----------



## towel (Apr 19, 2014)

I could use a code too!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

It looks like I have two 30% codes so since I can only use one, the second is available to anyone else. Send me a pm.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Everyone can have 30% off with code *CRISP30*

Free shipping for Kohl's cards with code *FALL4MVC*


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

I got an email from Brads Deals for Kohls coupon code, 
tried it on the Bulova Lunar Pilot, good for 40% discount.


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

I got an email from Brads Deals for Kohls coupon code, 
tried it on the Bulova Lunar Pilot, good for 40% discount.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Had I been able to find a 40% discount code for Kohl's, I wouldn't have been able to keep from buying the Seiko SNE499 Solar Tuna.









Including Kohl's cash and Ebates CB, it would have been around $150 net, worth a flyer to try the style.

I'm over it now, I think.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WTM said:


> I got an email from Brads Deals for Kohls coupon code,
> tried it on the Bulova Lunar Pilot, good for 40% discount.


The incognito window trick works with Brad's Deals code generator. Cash back is down to 8% today.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Sears is having 12% cash back through BeFrugal, plus an extra 10% off for a BeFrugal member appreciation event. PLUS, $100 in cash back from Sears themselves (over several installments) on watch/fine jewelry orders over $100. Seems like a pretty damn good deal. That would bring a PADI turtle ($346 before discounts at Sears), down to *$175ish* after all the cash back is said and done!

https://m.sears.com/seiko-men-s-prospex-automatic-diver-silver-tone-with/p-04436467000P

There are quite a few tempting watches on there. Seiko, Bulova, Tissot, Raymond Weil...


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

OrientUSA.com SALE

"We want you to start the fall season in style, so we’re giving you 40% off our entire collection of.brand new.Bambino,.Classic,.Sport.or.Orient Star.watches!.

Just use promo code “FALL18” at check out. Act fast, because this deal.ends at midnight."

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Couldn't resist this: Bulova Lunar Pilot chronograph, 98A186.

The 2017 version, with no date, recessed subdials and Bulova the right, retro-er way on the dial. Big (45mm) but I have an almost 8-inch wrist and can pull off that size. The 262 kHz movement.

$285.60 plus tax, with Ebates taking it to $262.75 - plus $50 in Kohl's Cash.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Couldn't resist this: Bulova Lunar Pilot chronograph, 98A186.
> 
> The 2017 version, with no date, recessed subdials and Bulova the right, retro-er way on the dial. Big (45mm) but I have an almost 8-inch wrist and can pull off that size. The 262 kHz movement.
> 
> $285.60 plus tax, with Ebates taking it to $262.75 - plus $50 in Kohl's Cash.


I was tempted by this too, but gave away my 40% code before I caved and bought it. Everytime I see a deal on this watch, I get tempted, but never seem to be able to pull the trigger on it

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

How long does it take ebates to post cash back on my account for a purchase?


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Couldn't resist this: Bulova Lunar Pilot chronograph, 98A186.
> 
> The 2017 version, with no date, recessed subdials and Bulova the right, retro-er way on the dial. Big (45mm) but I have an almost 8-inch wrist and can pull off that size. The 262 kHz movement.
> 
> $285.60 plus tax, with Ebates taking it to $262.75 - plus $50 in Kohl's Cash.


Great buy for a great watch. I hope it's a good one for you.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

This has probably been covered before, but noticed that Orient USA has a pre-owned collection now.
Some pretty decent pricing, of course might not be as good with their current 40% off sale.









https://www.orientwatchusa.com/collections/pre-owned?sort_by=price-ascending


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> How long does it take ebates to post cash back on my account for a purchase?


My Kohl's posted in a few hours. Could be a day or more though.


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

If anyone is still feeling the Invicta bronze fever, invictastores.com has all the bronze colorways (green, blue, black, red, orange) in stock for $115.35 after FALL49 (49% off) coupon.

https://invictastores.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=Bronze









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

Is anyone still looking for a 40% off Kohls coupon? Dont think I'll be using mine.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobusa (Apr 17, 2016)

brokensentences said:


> Is anyone still looking for a 40% off Kohls coupon? Dont think I'll be using mine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


PMed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

bobusa said:


> PMed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmseiko (Oct 4, 2013)

Anybody else have a Kohl's 40% coupon left?

Nevermind, don't have a Kohl's charge card.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

jmseiko said:


> Anybody else have a Kohl's 40% coupon left?
> 
> Nevermind, don't have a Kohl's charge card.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


You don't need a charge card to use the coupon.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Watch Station has a 20% off first clearance watch and 30% off both if you buy a second clearance watch until 9/27. Some good deals on several Zodiac automatic divers including the blue and green Super Seawolf Compression on bracelets. Free shipping and 3% Ebates too.


----------



## bobusa (Apr 17, 2016)

brokensentences said:


> Sent.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thank you. Got 2 G-SHOCK and one wave captor


----------



## maxfreakout (May 11, 2018)

You can go to bradsdeals.com and from an incognito/ private browsing tab get infinite codes to try in your Kohls cart. I got 20%, then I got 30%, and then there was nothing I wanted to buy! But keep plugging away and I assume you'll get 40% unless a calculation is made based on what is in your cart and some items never get awarded the 40%? Hmmmm?


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Anyone wanting a 40% kohls code let ne know.. i dont think i will be using mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Goodhed (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi,

Appreciate if you can share the code.



halaku said:


> Anyone wanting a 40% kohls code let ne know.. i dont think i will be using mine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Goodhed said:


> Hi,
> 
> Appreciate if you can share the code.


Already sent to another member ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Goodhed (Feb 7, 2013)

halaku said:


> Already sent to another member ..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No worries, glad that someone was able to use it


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Goodhed said:


> Hi,
> 
> Appreciate if you can share the code.


Check your inbox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Not a deal: received my Macy's STO turtle. Does the chapter ring look slightly off center or are my eyes playing tricks on me?









Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

flypanam said:


> Sears is having 12% cash back through BeFrugal, plus an extra 10% off for a BeFrugal member appreciation event. PLUS, $100 in cash back from Sears themselves (over several installments) on watch/fine jewelry orders over $100. Seems like a pretty damn good deal. That would bring a PADI turtle ($346 before discounts at Sears), down to *$175ish* after all the cash back is said and done!
> 
> https://m.sears.com/seiko-men-s-prospex-automatic-diver-silver-tone-with/p-04436467000P
> 
> There are quite a few tempting watches on there. Seiko, Bulova, Tissot, Raymond Weil...


Wow. Sears is so broke, they're applying coupons in installments. Dealing with their coupon schemes is hardly worth it. Sad to see a once proud American company bleed to death.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

Pro Diver said:


> Watch Station has a 20% off first clearance watch and 30% off both if you buy a second clearance watch until 9/27. Some good deals on several Zodiac automatic divers including the blue and green Super Seawolf Compression on bracelets. Free shipping and 3% Ebates too.


Edit: I found the code thanks


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

Looks about 0.25 minutes off, maybe less.


raheelc said:


> Not a deal: received my Macy's STO turtle. Does the chapter ring look slightly off center or are my eyes playing tricks on me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyansmoker (May 6, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Not a deal: received my Macy's STO turtle. Does the chapter ring look slightly off center or are my eyes playing tricks on me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Off. Sorry. OTOH it may not be that noticeable.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

raheelc said:


> Not a deal: received my Macy's STO turtle. Does the chapter ring look slightly off center or are my eyes playing tricks on me?


Yep, it's off a bit. In the distant future, this is how antique Seikos will be verified as authentic.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> Yep, it's off a bit. In the distant future, this is how antique Seikos will be verified as authentic.


It blows my mind how a company with Seiko's history and resources cannot fix this problem after so long and in so many different models.

Shame on them.


----------



## smileycon (Sep 24, 2018)

I just got this Amazing looking Seiko Prospex SRPC91 SAVE THE OCCEAN Special Edition Diving Mens Watch. I love it so much!!

Got it from here.. the price is lower than what I last checked: https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Prospex-SRPC91-OCCEAN-Special/dp/B07DCRH4ZL


----------



## jrsalmon (Mar 29, 2018)

smileycon said:


> I just got this Amazing looking Seiko Prospex SRPC91 SAVE THE OCCEAN Special Edition Diving Mens Watch. I love it so much!!
> 
> Got it from here.. the price is lower than what I last checked: https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Prospex-SRPC91-OCCEAN-Special/dp/B07DCRH4ZL
> View attachment 13502593


$350? We just had a few recent posts on how to acquire for ~$250.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Thought I'd share a few pics of the €190 laco deal i posted earlier, it's a very nice watch and my first Laco 🙂


----------



## Goodhed (Feb 7, 2013)

halaku said:


> Already sent to another member ..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No worries, glad that someone was able to use it


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

raheelc said:


> Not a deal: received my Macy's STO turtle. Does the chapter ring look slightly off center or are my eyes playing tricks on me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is off but only the slightest amount.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

thedius said:


> It blows my mind how a company with Seiko's history and resources cannot fix this problem after so long and in so many different models.
> 
> Shame on them.





Tanker G1 said:


> Yep, it's off a bit. In the distant future, this is how antique Seikos will be verified as authentic.





cyansmoker said:


> Off. Sorry. OTOH it may not be that noticeable.





Durkano said:


> Looks about 0.25 minutes off, maybe less.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the confirmations. It's definitely not as bad as the first one I had purchased, but still annoying. Contemplating whether to return it, and wait for another Macy's/Kohl's deal to pop up. On the other hand, it's not as noticeable as some, and could just live it until I'm able to have a watchmaker align it correctly.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> It is off but only the slightest amount.


Thanks. Deciding whether to live with it, or to return it and wait for another Macy's/Kohl's deal. No guarantee that the next one will be aligned correctly though.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

raheelc said:


> Thanks. Deciding whether to live with it, or to return it and wait for another Macy's/Kohl's deal. No guarantee that the next one will be aligned correctly though.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


It is an easy fix. If you own a case opener you could do it yourself in a couple of minutes. If you don't want to mess with it, a watchmaker should be able to align it in no time.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

thedius said:


> It is an easy fix. If you own a case opener you could do it yourself in a couple of minutes. If you don't want to mess with it, a watchmaker should be able to align it in no time.


Unfortunately, don't have a case opener. Doesn't the movement need to be taken out in order to re-align the chapter ring? I'm pretty good with my hands, repairing electronics and other stuff, so I'm sure I could do it if I tried.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## chadovic (Aug 19, 2018)

Just chiming in here to say I haven't received mine either. Also ordered on 30 August. Order status is "Confirmed, Paid, Unshipped".

Emailed about a week ago (maybe 10 days) and no response.

Shame, because I was pretty keen on this watch - the missus liked it too, which is always a plus.

Any others who have/haven't received?



flypanam said:


> I have also not received mine and I ordered Aug 30. I emailed them about a week ago and have yet to receive a response. It's strange because when I ordered the silver dial version a few months back, they responded to my shipping inquiry pretty quickly. This time around, crickets. I'm going to email them again on Monday and if no reply or no watch by the end of the week, I'm filing a paypal complaint etc.


----------



## Goodhed (Feb 7, 2013)

For folks who missed out on the 40% off Kohl's deal on Seiko watches (like me). there's a similarly attractive deal available on Macy's on most Seiko watches. I bought mine, a Seiko Tuna Solar for around $270 before additional coupons and savings. Pretty close to the Kohl's deal.

I can't post links here due to my low post count but you can do a simple search on the site.


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

Goodhed said:


> For folks who missed out on the 40% off Kohl's deal on Seiko watches (like me). there's a similarly attractive deal available on Macy's on most Seiko watches. I bought mine, a Seiko Tuna Solar for around $270 before additional coupons and savings. Pretty close to the Kohl's deal.
> 
> I can't post links here due to my low post count but you can do a simple search on the site.


Also eBates has 26% cash back for Macy's.


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

Tbh it's pretty easy to fix. I suggest a cheap case vise is also a handy too to prevent even cheap case opener slippage. The worst thing is though, once you have those tools, modding does loads of damage to your wallet, much like this thread.


raheelc said:


> Unfortunately, don't have a case opener. Doesn't the movement need to be taken out in order to re-align the chapter ring? I'm pretty good with my hands, repairing electronics and other stuff, so I'm sure I could do it if I tried.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

smileycon said:


> I just got this Amazing looking Seiko Prospex SRPC91 SAVE THE OCCEAN Special Edition Diving Mens Watch. I love it so much!!
> 
> Got it from here.. the price is lower than what I last checked: https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Prospex-SRPC91-OCCEAN-Special/dp/B07DCRH4ZL
> View attachment 13502593


Is this spam?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

batmansk6 said:


> Is this spam?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I'm not saying it is or isn't, but I will say it had me thinking about fried mincemeat and eggs.

Post count: 6. Deal value: -$100 from any basic Googling.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

raheelc said:


> Unfortunately, don't have a case opener. Doesn't the movement need to be taken out in order to re-align the chapter ring? I'm pretty good with my hands, repairing electronics and other stuff, so I'm sure I could do it if I tried.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


If you need to align the chapter ring in regards to the dial then yes, the movement needs to be removed (which again is fairly easy, there are many videos on youtube on how to remove the movement). If you need to align the chapter ring in regards to the bezel pip, then the movement doesn't need to be removed, you just open the case back and slightly turn the whole movement/dial/chapter ring assembly to the desired direction (using Tweezer or a spring bar tool). This last method is only feasible when there is only such a small misalignment otherwise, if you move it too much you would interfere with the stem movement.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

thedius said:


> If you need to align the chapter ring in regards to the dial then yes, the movement needs to be removed (which again is fairly easy, there are many videos on youtube on how to remove the movement). If you need to align the chapter ring in regards to the bezel pip, then the movement doesn't need to be removed, you just open the case back and slightly turn the whole movement/dial/chapter ring assembly to the desired direction (using Tweezer or a spring bar tool). This last method is only feasible when there is only such a small misalignment otherwise, if you move it too much you would interfere with the stem movement.


Thanks! It needs to be aligned with regards to the dial. Going to do a bit more reading before trying this out!

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> It is off but only the slightest amount.











Hmmm...I think the day might be misaligned or is it just me :-d

//Whoa...wth happened...posts got mixed.//


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

raheelc said:


> Unfortunately, don't have a case opener. Doesn't the movement need to be taken out in order to re-align the chapter ring? I'm pretty good with my hands, repairing electronics and other stuff, so I'm sure I could do it if I tried.


Get a rubber ball case opener. They work for most case backs. If that doesn't work, I'd take it to a watchmaker. Not worth scratching the case with the metal case openers.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

raheelc said:


> Not a deal: received my Macy's STO turtle. Does the chapter ring look slightly off center or are my eyes playing tricks on me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have to ask, don't mess with it, so so minor.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Perfectly accurate with a unique ETA quartz HAQ movement. At that price, go for it. I dare say, it will blow the doors off your other watches.
> 
> Short demo video showing the very slick dual big chrono sweep hand:
> 
> ...


I need that in my life, but for some reason when I crack open the wallet, dust and moths come out. :think::-(


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

raheelc said:


> Thanks for the confirmations. It's definitely not as bad as the first one I had purchased, but still annoying. Contemplating whether to return it, and wait for another Macy's/Kohl's deal to pop up. On the other hand, it's not as noticeable as some, and could just live it until I'm able to have a watchmaker align it correctly.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Mine came from Macy's with a smudge of funk under the day on the dial. Disappointed and now have to drive all the way across the city to the UPS hub to return it. Interestingly, there was no online option to exchange; only return.


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

Robotaz said:


> Mine came from Macy's with a smudge of funk under the day on the dial. Disappointed and now have to drive all the way across the city to the UPS hub to return it. Interestingly, there was no online option to exchange; only return.


Are there any local Macy's that carry that watch? You might be able to go there and exchange?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

beefsupreme said:


> Are there any local Macy's that carry that watch? You might be able to go there and exchange?


In my experience, Macy's customer service is worthless. Better to just return it.

Kohl's customer service is 10x better. Keep that in mind if their prices are close.


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

10% eBay Bucks until Sep 26 11:59pm PST, $25 min purchase, $100 max reward. Targeted, check your eBay Messages.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

beefsupreme said:


> Are there any local Macy's that carry that watch? You might be able to go there and exchange?


I would be shocked if they did. Regardless, I'm certain mine doesn't. They consider the Bulova Curv to be getting crazy with the style-on at mine. It's a joke.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

> Consideration to detail articulates the rich character of the Grand Classic Calibre 9184 Automatic from the Citizen Signature Collection. Essential features include an exclusively designed and decorated rotor with 26 jewels viewed through an exhibition case back and fine coin edge on the bezel, along with a 40-hour power reserve. This stainless steel watch with silver dial includes a date window, luminous hands and dual-coated anti-reflective sapphire crystal. Movement: Automatic 9184 Functions: Date, Power Reserve Indicator, 12/24-Hour Time Band: Silver-Tone Stainless Steel Bracelet, Fold Over Clasp with Push Button Case Size: 43mm Case Material: Silver-Tone Stainless Steel, Exhibition Caseback Crystal: Anti-Reflective Sapphire Crystal Water Resistance: WR100/10Bar/333ft Style #: NB3010-52A


*$587 and no tax (at least for me).* Seems to be a decent price. 
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...7z4NkrCsN0Dxfju5u7UaAu_NEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Not a deal: received my Macy's STO turtle. Does the chapter ring look slightly off center or are my eyes playing tricks on me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a deal: just received my STO Turtle from Macy's too and starting to think we







got a bad batch... chapter ring is off on this one too, am I right?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Rabirnie said:


> Not a deal: just received my STO Turtle from Macy's too and starting to think we
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is not a bad batch. It's just Seiko's QC. Both of these STO Turtles are within the Seiko QC of acceptable tolerances.


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Rabirnie said:


> Not a deal: just received my STO Turtle from Macy's too and starting to think we
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might be because of the way the picture is taken; but yours seems more misaligned


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Rabirnie said:


> Not a deal: just received my STO Turtle from Macy's too and starting to think we
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep! Yours looks worse than mine 

I propose we hold a contest to see who can get the worst aligned chapter ring/bezel from Seiko.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Owned this watch briefly, I liked the 1/100 chrono and had some fun with it trying to improve my timing of 1 second exactly.
What I didn't Like were the minutes hand (too long) and the way the green chrono hand obscures the seconds scale. 
Eventually I flipped and upgraded to an Alpina automatic chrono.



ManOnTime said:


> I need that in my life, but for some reason when I crack open the wallet, dust and moths come out. :think::-(


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah Seiko QC sucks. Plenty of threads to hop in and ride the waves.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> I would be shocked if they did. Regardless, I'm certain mine doesn't. They consider the Bulova Curv to be getting crazy with the style-on at mine. It's a joke.


My plan was the same, to exchange it in store, cuz when I initially bought it, the Macy's next to me had some in stock (according to the website). Checked last night, but now it says there's none in stock. Will probably just take mine to a local watchmaker to have it re-aligned.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

PeekPoke said:


> _Taken from SlickDeals..._
> 
> *Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch Limited 50th Anniversary Edition Automatic Watch*
> *$3,295* at Jomashop with coupon code *EXMG400* .
> ...


I haven't checked this thread in like two years but this is really cool.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

raheelc said:


> My plan was the same, to exchange it in store, cuz when I initially bought it, the Macy's next to me had some in stock (according to the website). Checked last night, but now it says there's none in stock. Will probably just take mine to a local watchmaker to have it re-aligned.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


That's cool. I had some kinda gizz on my dial that was unacceptable and my Macy's is lucky to have a $75 G-Shock.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Ebates is showing me 10% off select stores "today only" -- their countdown timer shows 9+ hours remaining. Stores include Sierra Trading Post, JCPenney and Overstock. STP still has this semi-smooth-sweep quartz diver with tide on clearance for $75 - 10% Ebates CB = *$68*:

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/e...polyurethane-strap-for-men-and-women~p~487jh/


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock Limited Edition 35th Anniversary Origin Gold square DW5035D-1B w/ gold screwback case at Macy's: $200 - $50 VIP promo (tested) - 20% Ebates CB (targeted) = *$120 + tax, incl. mfg. warranty*.

Casio product page here. G-Central discussion here.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...ion-black-resin-strap-watch-42.8mm?ID=5898469


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> That's cool. I had some kinda gizz on my dial that was unacceptable and my Macy's is lucky to have a $75 G-Shock.


Yeah I'm usually pretty picky too. Everything needs to be perfect if I'm spending my hard earned money. But at this price, I guess I could have the chapter ring fixed if it bothers me that much after wearing it for a bit.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

24-hr deal at Jomashop - Free Akribos XXIV Alba with purchase of any watch over $50.00.









Use code FREEWATCH18


----------



## MichealChang (Mar 28, 2016)

Okay so I was browsing the forum and somehow I ended up at Massdrop.com
You maybe can get these prices at Jomashop or Chrono24. But is this website legit?
















EDIT: I found this Seiko at around this price online elsewhere. I only had to search a weeny bit harder:roll:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MichealChang said:


> Okay so I was browsing the forum and somehow I ended up at Massdrop.com
> You maybe can get these prices at Jomashop or Chrono24. But is this website legit?
> 
> EDIT: Oh my god, I think I double uploaded the photos and I can't remove them!


Massdrop is legit, but shipping of the watches can take weeks. Read the fine print on the site.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

MichealChang said:


> Okay so I was browsing the forum and somehow I ended up at Massdrop.com
> You maybe can get these prices at Jomashop or Chrono24. But is this website legit?
> 
> EDIT: Oh my god, I think I double uploaded the photos and I can't remove them!


Site is legit, but they're a middle man. In other words you don't know who the seller is. Just saying.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

eBay Australia has another 10% off sitewide with *PAYGRADE*, until 30/9. Usual restrictions: $75 minimum purchase, $300 maximum discount.

These ongoing 10% vouchers of course merely offset the GST that they began to levy earlier in the year...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

eljay said:


> eBay Australia has another 10% off sitewide with *PAYGRADE*, until 30/9. Usual restrictions: $75 minimum purchase, $300 maximum discount.
> 
> These ongoing 10% vouchers of course merely offset the GST that they began to levy earlier in the year...


There was (it just expired) an ebay gift card deal running for the last couple of days where you could get 10% off $100 ebay gift cards. These would stack with the 10% of codes giving a value of 19% off. Have a look on Ozbargain, as they have been expiring and then reactiviating the deal.


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Site (Massdrop) is legit, but they're a middle man. In other words you don't know who the seller is. Just saying.


I'm not sure about other brands, but the Glycine I got from Massdrop was from an AD, with full Glycine warranty. My watch shipped about 2 weeks prior to the advertised shipping date.


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

MissileExpert said:


> I'm not sure about other brands, but the Glycine I got from Massdrop was from an AD, with full Glycine warranty. My watch shipped about 2 weeks prior to the advertised shipping date.


Ditto here! Massdrop is good for certain brands, I think they have a tie up with glycine because I see a glycine every other week on there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gorem (Apr 22, 2016)

Rakuten Ebates cash back is 15%


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Gorem said:


> Rakuten Ebates cash back is 15%


Rakuten GLOBAL Japan site. Not US site.


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Joelf15 said:


> Ditto here! Massdrop is good for certain brands, I think they have a tie up with glycine because I see a glycine every other week on there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't we determine at one point that their Glycine tie-in is WatchGooroo?


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

IAmAnalog said:


> Didn't we determine at one point that their Glycine tie-in is WatchGooroo?


I'm not sure about that, I can check my ad warranty card

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

IAmAnalog said:


> Didn't we determine at one point that their Glycine tie-in is WatchGooroo?


I want to think this is correct, but I'll find out soon enough...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

Touch of Modern has the Tissot Quickster Chrono with sports-team colored nato straps for $170.


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

FYI - Just looked again and I see that the Tissot is only for NBA team colors. Looks sharp.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Been waiting for this... Think we'll get a 20% immediately after? What does the @RyanD Crystal ball say?


RyanD said:


> Rakuten GLOBAL Japan site. Not US site.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## medphys (Jun 8, 2017)

rinsk21 said:


> Been waiting for this... Think we'll get a 20% immediately after? What does the @RyanD Crystal ball say?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Rakuten just had a 20% points deal a couple of weeks ago. I was considering buying the Omega FOIS from Jomashop which would've made it $2800 for the watch if you take into account the $700 worth of points back.


----------



## medphys (Jun 8, 2017)

rinsk21 said:


> Been waiting for this... Think we'll get a 20% immediately after? What does the @RyanD Crystal ball say?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Rakuten just had a 20% points deal a couple of weeks ago. I was considering buying the Omega FOIS from Jomashop which would've made it $2800 for the watch if you take into account the $700 worth of points back.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Right, but last time they had the 15% for a week or so with a few days of 20% immediately thereafter, so hopefully it happens again. Ryan seemed to predict it, so hopefully he can again. I bought an FOIS last time around but I'm thinking I'm going to get something different and catch and release that one.



medphys said:


> Rakuten just had a 20% points deal a couple of weeks ago. I was considering buying the Omega FOIS from Jomashop which would've made it $2800 for the watch if you take into account the $700 worth of points back.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

rinsk21 said:


> Right, but last time they had the 15% for a week or so with a few days of 20% immediately thereafter, so hopefully it happens again. Ryan seemed to predict it, so hopefully he can again. I bought an FOIS last time around but I'm thinking I'm going to get something different and catch and release that one.


If they bump it up, it has been after 2-3 days at 15%. I'm still waiting for a watch I ordered last time that is in Chicago customs. I asked the local post office to look into it.

You guys are talking about two different things though. When they have 20% at Rakuten US, you can use it on JomaShop watches like the Omega FOIS. Their inventory tracking isn't good though. I tried to order a watch that showed like 8 in stock, but JomaShop didn't have any. Verify stock with JomaShop before ordering on Rakuten US.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

3 Weeks ago. Hopefully Justin86 can shake his magic 8 ball and let us know.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

****Not at all affordable****

Glashutte Original Sixties Square Chronograph Watch 39-34-03-32-04 - *$4495* from Ashford with code EXTRA20

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/glashutte/sixties/sixties+square+chronograph/39-34-03-32-04.pid?nid=cpg


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

2 RG shops have *Seiko Shogun SBDC029*s listed for just over $800. A decent price to begin with. A sitewide coupon takes about $28 off plus another 15% back through Ebates brings them to *roughly $656 plus shipping*.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/watch-shop/item/pro018/?l-id=rgm_item_en_rvp_widget

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/phaze-one/item/sbdc029/

coupon
https://global.rakuten.com/en/event/coupon/?l-id=rgm-top-en-mainbnr-coupon


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

yinzburgher said:


> ****Not at all affordable****
> 
> Glashutte Original Sixties Square Chronograph Watch 39-34-03-32-04 - *$4495* from Ashford with code EXTRA20
> 
> ...


If you like the style, check here for the affordable version:

https://www.melbournewatch.com.au/collections/carlton


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

Not a deal.

Well, Kohl's really screwed me. I ordered two watches plus some household stuff. I had the 40% off coupon, 12% ebates, Kohl's cash, and Yes2You rewards. Quite the haul. I get an email 2 days later saying my order was cancelled, and I needed to call in to reinstate it. I call to reinstate. After a little while on the phone, the rep tells me that they can't confirm my identity and that I would need to go to the store and provide 2 forms of ID. Huh? First of all, she never really explained what was going on and why my order was cancelled. So finally, I ask what the deal was. She gives some nonsensical response about fraud protection, blah blah blah. I said is it related to the size of the order? She said no; she's had orders get cancelled that were for $20. Some orders just generate flags in the system. I'm still confused as to what is going on. Then I ask, if I go to the store and verify everything, will my order be reinstated? She says no and it will be recreated. I explained the ebates deal. She said there's nothing they can do about ebates. Gee, thanks. I'm guessing my deal was too good so it generated this mystery "flag." I'm still debating whether to keep fighting this or wondering if it will just be a waste of my time. Ugh. So annoying. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Penfold36 said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> Well, Kohl's really screwed me. I ordered two watches plus some household stuff. I had the 40% off coupon, 12% ebates, Kohl's cash, and Yes2You rewards. Quite the haul. I get an email 2 days later saying my order was cancelled, and I needed to call in to reinstate it. I call to reinstate. After a little while on the phone, the rep tells me that they can't confirm my identity and that I would need to go to the store and provide 2 forms of ID. Huh? First of all, she never really explained what was going on and why my order was cancelled. So finally, I ask what the deal was. She gives some nonsensical response about fraud protection, blah blah blah. I said is it related to the size of the order? She said no; she's had orders get cancelled that were for $20. Some orders just generate flags in the system. I'm still confused as to what is going on. Then I ask, if I go to the store and verify everything, will my order be reinstated? She says no and it will be recreated. I explained the ebates deal. She said there's nothing they can do about ebates. Gee, thanks. I'm guessing my deal was too good so it generated this mystery "flag." I'm still debating whether to keep fighting this or wondering if it will just be a waste of my time. Ugh. So annoying. Sorry for the rant.


Errrr.....I'd be pissed. I would also understand the fraud protection more if you were paying with a Kohls card but you didn't state that in your post.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Penfold36 said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> Well, Kohl's really screwed me. I ordered two watches plus some household stuff. I had the 40% off coupon, 12% ebates, Kohl's cash, and Yes2You rewards. Quite the haul. I get an email 2 days later saying my order was cancelled, and I needed to call in to reinstate it. I call to reinstate. After a little while on the phone, the rep tells me that they can't confirm my identity and that I would need to go to the store and provide 2 forms of ID. Huh? First of all, she never really explained what was going on and why my order was cancelled. So finally, I ask what the deal was. She gives some nonsensical response about fraud protection, blah blah blah. I said is it related to the size of the order? She said no; she's had orders get cancelled that were for $20. Some orders just generate flags in the system. I'm still confused as to what is going on. Then I ask, if I go to the store and verify everything, will my order be reinstated? She says no and it will be recreated. I explained the ebates deal. She said there's nothing they can do about ebates. Gee, thanks. I'm guessing my deal was too good so it generated this mystery "flag." I'm still debating whether to keep fighting this or wondering if it will just be a waste of my time. Ugh. So annoying. Sorry for the rant.


Call their bluff...go to the store with your iPhone, iPad or an internet connected device and confirm your ID and then recreate the order thru eBates on your device.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Penfold36 said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> Well, Kohl's really screwed me. I ordered two watches plus some household stuff. I had the 40% off coupon, 12% ebates, Kohl's cash, and Yes2You rewards. Quite the haul. I get an email 2 days later saying my order was cancelled, and I needed to call in to reinstate it. I call to reinstate. After a little while on the phone, the rep tells me that they can't confirm my identity and that I would need to go to the store and provide 2 forms of ID. Huh? First of all, she never really explained what was going on and why my order was cancelled. So finally, I ask what the deal was. She gives some nonsensical response about fraud protection, blah blah blah. I said is it related to the size of the order? She said no; she's had orders get cancelled that were for $20. Some orders just generate flags in the system. I'm still confused as to what is going on. Then I ask, if I go to the store and verify everything, will my order be reinstated? She says no and it will be recreated. I explained the ebates deal. She said there's nothing they can do about ebates. Gee, thanks. I'm guessing my deal was too good so it generated this mystery "flag." I'm still debating whether to keep fighting this or wondering if it will just be a waste of my time. Ugh. So annoying. Sorry for the rant.


Call their bluff...go to the store with your iPhone, iPad or an internet connected device and confirm your ID and then recreate the order thru eBates on your device.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Penfold36 said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> Well, Kohl's really screwed me. I ordered two watches plus some household stuff. I had the 40% off coupon, 12% ebates, Kohl's cash, and Yes2You rewards. Quite the haul. I get an email 2 days later saying my order was cancelled, and I needed to call in to reinstate it. I call to reinstate. After a little while on the phone, the rep tells me that they can't confirm my identity and that I would need to go to the store and provide 2 forms of ID. Huh? First of all, she never really explained what was going on and why my order was cancelled. So finally, I ask what the deal was. She gives some nonsensical response about fraud protection, blah blah blah. I said is it related to the size of the order? She said no; she's had orders get cancelled that were for $20. Some orders just generate flags in the system. I'm still confused as to what is going on. Then I ask, if I go to the store and verify everything, will my order be reinstated? She says no and it will be recreated. I explained the ebates deal. She said there's nothing they can do about ebates. Gee, thanks. I'm guessing my deal was too good so it generated this mystery "flag." I'm still debating whether to keep fighting this or wondering if it will just be a waste of my time. Ugh. So annoying. Sorry for the rant.


They will give you the same prices and Kohl's Cash as your original order. You'll get everything except for the Ebates cash back. Went through the same thing, and my order is arriving today.


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

RyanD said:


> They will give you the same prices and Kohl's Cash as your original order. You'll get everything except for the Ebates cash back. Went through the same thing, and my order is arriving today.


Same for me. Took some time at the store but my watch is coming.

Sent while taking a selfie


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Penfold36 said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> Well, Kohl's really screwed me. I ordered two watches plus some household stuff. I had the 40% off coupon, 12% ebates, Kohl's cash, and Yes2You rewards. Quite the haul. I get an email 2 days later saying my order was cancelled, and I needed to call in to reinstate it. I call to reinstate. After a little while on the phone, the rep tells me that they can't confirm my identity and that I would need to go to the store and provide 2 forms of ID. Huh? First of all, she never really explained what was going on and why my order was cancelled. So finally, I ask what the deal was. She gives some nonsensical response about fraud protection, blah blah blah. I said is it related to the size of the order? She said no; she's had orders get cancelled that were for $20. Some orders just generate flags in the system. I'm still confused as to what is going on. Then I ask, if I go to the store and verify everything, will my order be reinstated? She says no and it will be recreated. I explained the ebates deal. She said there's nothing they can do about ebates. Gee, thanks. I'm guessing my deal was too good so it generated this mystery "flag." I'm still debating whether to keep fighting this or wondering if it will just be a waste of my time. Ugh. So annoying. Sorry for the rant.


Local manager at my Kohls hooked me up with an in-store-only coupon when they messed up on one-of my Samurai online-orders.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Mass Massdrop deals with the Glycine Golden Eye today (I think I got mine for 380+ in Feb ?)

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

Penfold36 said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> Well, Kohl's really screwed me. I ordered two watches plus some household stuff. I had the 40% off coupon, 12% ebates, Kohl's cash, and Yes2You rewards. Quite the haul. I get an email 2 days later saying my order was cancelled, and I needed to call in to reinstate it. I call to reinstate. After a little while on the phone, the rep tells me that they can't confirm my identity and that I would need to go to the store and provide 2 forms of ID. Huh? First of all, she never really explained what was going on and why my order was cancelled. So finally, I ask what the deal was. She gives some nonsensical response about fraud protection, blah blah blah. I said is it related to the size of the order? She said no; she's had orders get cancelled that were for $20. Some orders just generate flags in the system. I'm still confused as to what is going on. Then I ask, if I go to the store and verify everything, will my order be reinstated? She says no and it will be recreated. I explained the ebates deal. She said there's nothing they can do about ebates. Gee, thanks. I'm guessing my deal was too good so it generated this mystery "flag." I'm still debating whether to keep fighting this or wondering if it will just be a waste of my time. Ugh. So annoying. Sorry for the rant.


I had the same issue but I didn't have to go to the store. I handled it over the phone. I doubt I'll get my ebates rebate from that order.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Not a deal

Ya'll experiencing issues with Kohls need to report that stuff to ebates. I'm guessing a retailer cancelling orders and then re-structuring them to cut out ebates is against the terms of the agreement between ebates and the retailer. In which case, ebates may be able to pressure Kohls into knocking that crap off. Or at least they can try.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JakeJD said:


> Not a deal
> 
> Ya'll experiencing issues with Kohls need to report that stuff to ebates. I'm guessing a retailer cancelling orders and then re-structuring them to cut out ebates is against the terms of the agreement between ebates and the retailer. In which case, ebates may be able to pressure Kohls into knocking that crap off. Or at least they can try.


Nothing to do with Ebates. Their automatic verification system flagged the orders. A lot of stores are being more strict recently. Macy's rejected a few of my orders also.

If you need to burn Kohl's Cash, they have Instant Pots on sale today. Coworkers are raving about them.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I order from Kohl's all the time. Usually things go fine however I have had a few occasions where they auto canceled my orders immediately after placing them. I would then reorder and it would get canceled again. Call in and place it over the phone and it would auto cancel a few minutes later. Talk to people and give info to release some hold or something and it would cancel again. And then eventually after talking to someone else it would go through. No idea why or what was going on however this has happened a few times over the years.

Speaking of Kohls the Seiko SNE498 is on sale for $270. That's the average lowest price I can find online everywhere however you will also get Kohls cash with the purchase. Plus they are an AD, easy returns, etc, etc.

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-3440818/seiko-mens-prospex-solar-dive-watch-sne498.jsp?prdPV=6


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mplsabdullah said:


> I order from Kohl's all the time. Usually things go fine however I have had a few occasions where they auto canceled my orders immediately after placing them. I would then reorder and it would get canceled again. Call in and place it over the phone and it would auto cancel a few minutes later. Talk to people and give info to release some hold or something and it would cancel again. And then eventually after talking to someone else it would go through. No idea why or what was going on however this has happened a few times over the years.
> 
> Speaking of Kohls the Seiko SNE498 is on sale for $270. That's the average lowest price I can find online everywhere however you will also get Kohls cash with the purchase. Plus they are an AD, easy returns, etc, etc.
> 
> https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-3440818/seiko-mens-prospex-solar-dive-watch-sne498.jsp?prdPV=6


Text SAVE24 to 56457 for a 15% coupon code.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Text SAVE24 to 56457 for a 15% coupon code.


Also Retailmenot have $15 cash back of $75


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Text SAVE24 to 56457 for a 15% coupon code.


 thank you so much ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

eBay 15% off everything tomorrow (the good one, not limited to certain sellers)

http://r.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200...s://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0927/69157.html









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Parnis has a 10% sale on website

https://parnis.org/collections/professional?page=1


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

MrMajestyk said:


> Mass Massdrop deals with the Glycine Golden Eye today (I think I got mine for 380+ in Feb ?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Other than the strap, what is the difference in the two golden eye models? I can't find any data on the gl0173.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

wake said:


> Other than the strap, what is the difference in the two golden eye models? I can't find any data on the gl0173.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thought i would update everyone as i found an answer to my own question.

There is no difference other than the strap.

Subsequently, due to some grumbling in the peanut gallery MD lowered the price to $380. A decent deal got better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

A comment on the Golden Eye drop (eye drop? heh) suggests a difference that gl0173 has drilled lugs, substantiated by the last photo. It's amazing that there's nothing on the 'net about this model.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

PeekPoke said:


> A comment on the Golden Eye drop (eye drop? heh) suggests a difference that gl0173 has drilled lugs, substantiated by the last photo. It's amazing that there's nothing on the 'net about this model.


A MD buyer said there was no difference in the cases - the only difference is nato vs leather/canvas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mplsabdullah said:


> Speaking of Kohls the Seiko SNE498 is on sale for $270. That's the average lowest price I can find online everywhere however you will also get Kohls cash with the purchase. Plus they are an AD, easy returns, etc, etc.
> 
> https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-3440818/seiko-mens-prospex-solar-dive-watch-sne498.jsp?prdPV=6


I used my Kohl's Cash from my weekend order to get a nearly "free" SRPC91. I can't resist a unique blue dial.


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

Check out this Aragon limited edition meteorite dial with calibrated ETA 2824. I ordered one. Looks like a beauty and I know Aragon stands behind everything they sell. 45MM and 50MM options limited to 100 each execution

https://www.aragonwatch.com/Aragon_Divemaster_Meteorite_2824_s/475.htm

Preorder here (even before the official pre-order period opens):

https://www.aragonwatch.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=Meteorite


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

heavyjumbo said:


> Check out this Aragon limited edition meteorite dial with calibrated ETA 2824. I ordered one. Looks like a beauty and I know Aragon stands behind everything they sell. 45MM and 50MM options limited to 100 each execution
> 
> https://www.aragonwatch.com/Aragon_Divemaster_Meteorite_2824_s/475.htm


How did you order one, if preorders don't start until tomorrow?


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Chirv said:


> eBay 15% off everything tomorrow (the good one, not limited to certain sellers)
> 
> http://r.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200...s://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0927/69157.html
> 
> ...


Yay for Europe


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Chirv said:


> eBay 15% off everything tomorrow (the good one, not limited to certain sellers)
> 
> http://r.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200...s://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0927/69157.html
> 
> ...


Yay for Europe


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

taike said:


> How did you order one, if preorders don't start until tomorrow?


Good question. This will work.

https://www.aragonwatch.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=Meteorite


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Just wanted to update everyone that my Seagull Aqua Terra Saga has finally come to an end today.

After two emails and waiting for about 4 weeks without any knowledge of what was going on, I finally received a package from Singapore with the mail today. The watch arrived decently packaged, but with a little bit of damage to the exterior box ( interestingly, the shipping box was totally undamaged).

When I ordered, I listed my preferences for the limited edition serial number. Just to see how popular the watch is, I gave them 10 numbers that id have liked, in descending order of preference. The number I ended up receiving was 72 out of 300, which was not one of my 10 preferences. I'm wondering if the watches were honestly that popular that all 10 requests were taken, or if they just didn't give a damn.

Throughout this time, I did not receive a single response to any of my emails, or my inquiry through WhatsApp. I was two days away from filing a complaint with PayPal and requesting a refund. All of this frustration could have been avoided if they had simply sent me a single line response telling me the watch had shipped.

The watch looks to be in good condition with all the plastic appropriately protecting it. It's completely identical to my silver dial version. When ordering, I was under the impression that they had moved the date window to 6, however that appears to not be the case. Either way it's not a big deal. Just like with my silver dial version, the stock bracelet it's exactly around my 7.25 - 7.5" wrist with no additional links available, so people with larger wrists will need to find a new strap. And if my old watches any indication, the bracelet on this one will also be a scratch and scuff magnet. Otherwise the watch looks really amazing and for the price I paid I'm very happy with the purchase, though disappointed with the lack of communication.

Here's a snap of both my Chinese Aqua Terra's together. They're the same size, the apparent difference is just due to perspective.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seeing some good prospects for tomorrow's eBay promo. Also, Ebates shows me 3% CB for watches on eBay -- hopefully that will still be live tomorrow.

This old bronze Invicta automatic 25646 deal is still kicking at watchgooroo: *$99 before (Thursday's) PICKSOON 15% discount*. Next eBay price: $189.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Invicta-25...-Rose-Tone-Orange-Dial-Automatic/332778246526










Also, plum for the same price:
https://www.ebay.com/p/Invicta-Mens-25647-Pro-Diver-Automatic-3-Hand-Red-Dial-Watch/26015812869


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

flypanam said:


> Just wanted to update everyone that my Seagull Aqua Terra Saga has finally come to an end today.
> 
> After two emails and waiting for about 4 weeks without any knowledge of what was going on, I finally received a package from Singapore with the mail today. The watch arrived decently packaged, but with a little bit of damage to the exterior box ( interestingly, the shipping box was totally undamaged).
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you eventually got yours, still waiting on mine. What does the case back look like?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Glad to hear you eventually got yours, still waiting on mine. What does the case back look like?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Hopefully yours will show up soon! Maybe email them threatening to file a complaint with paypal? Haha

Caseback is decent looking with a nice view of the movement. It's the exact same as on my silver dial model except the engraved writing circling the exhibition window. It does not spell out "water resistant" like on the regular model, but instead uses that real estate for the limited edition designation and the serial number.


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

flypanam said:


> Just wanted to update everyone that my Seagull Aqua Terra Saga has finally come to an end today.
> 
> After two emails and waiting for about 4 weeks without any knowledge of what was going on, I finally received a package from Singapore with the mail today. The watch arrived decently packaged, but with a little bit of damage to the exterior box ( interestingly, the shipping box was totally undamaged).
> 
> ...


They are so beautiful; amazing for that price


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Does the Ebay sale start at midnight?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

parsig9 said:


> Does the Ebay sale start at midnight?


10A-6P PT


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

parsig9 said:


> Does the Ebay sale start at midnight?


It's working now for me. Click posted link above and activate. Mine says ends tonight 09/26 PST.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

parsig9 said:


> Does the Ebay sale start at midnight?


It's working now for me for 10%. Click posted link above and activate. Mine says ends tonight 09/26 PST. I suppose tomorrow will be 15%.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

wake said:


> Subsequently, due to some grumbling in the peanut gallery MD lowered the price to $380. A decent deal got better.


It didn't just reach the sales required to drop to the lower price tier?


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

eljay said:


> It didn't just reach the sales required to drop to the lower price tier?


Nope. It was $429 to begin with then they dropped it to $379 after several in the discussion area started whining.... Regardless, I benefited.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

eljay said:


> It didn't just reach the sales required to drop to the lower price tier?


Nope. It was $429 to begin with then they dropped it to $379 after several in the discussion area started whining.... Regardless, I benefited.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

PetWatch said:


> It's working now for me for 10%. Click posted link above and activate. Mine says ends tonight 09/26 PST. I suppose tomorrow will be 15%.


That's 10% Ebay Bucks. Tomorrow is a coupon.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

*Not a deal. Just looking for pricing advice.

What's a good price for a Glycine Airman 42mm Quartz. eBay has them for $349 OBO. Thanks WUS pricing gurus.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Cvp33 said:


> *Not a deal. Just looking for pricing advice.
> 
> What's a good price for a Glycine Airman 42mm Quartz. eBay has them for $349 OBO. Thanks WUS pricing gurus.
> 
> View attachment 13510153


I got two from watchgooroo on eBay earlier this year for $215.99 apiece. If you are patient, they may offer this deal again.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Thanks. Just found they were $191 in late July. I'll wait.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Cvp33 said:


> Thanks. Just found they were $191 in late July. I'll wait.


Gooroo accepts offers. So no harm in sending in an offer of that amount

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Not a deal, but about a deal.

I have a targeted 20% off at Touch of Modern that's going to expire on Saturday.
Haven't really found anything yet that's calling my name.
But after expanding my search a little last night, I came across this Harwood stainless automatic.








The company website isn't great and not finding a lot of info about them online or here on WUS.
I understand that the brand was brought back and (I believe) there was a connection to Fortis, up until their bankruptcy.
The main thing about the watch is that is does not feature a crown, you set the hands with just the bezel, which was how the original Harwood watches worked. 
Kind of a gimmick, but I'm also a sucker for a gimmick.

The MSRP (I know, I know) is $3,450.00
With ToM sale and 20% off, it would come to $600
If I use my Amex, I'd get an additional $25 credit on top of that.

Pros:
- Movement: Automatic ETA 2892-2
- Case Diameter: 35mm (I'm a vintage fan, so this is a good size in my perspective)
- Domed sapphire crystal and display back. 
- Stainless steel bracelet

Cons:
(according to ToM)
- Documents: None 
- Box Type: Generic

- Also $600 is still $600, and wasn't looking to spend that right now.

It seems like a really good deal.
But with almost no presence online or chatter on WUS, seems highly doubtful I'd hold onto any value if I ever decide to flip it. Or even find a buyer.

Part of me wants to wait to see if ToM has something else I'd like even better, but the devil on my shoulder is telling me not lose out on a discount. 
Any advice?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

TheJohnP said:


> Not a deal, but about a deal.
> 
> I have a targeted 20% off at Touch of Modern that's going to expire on Saturday.
> Haven't really found anything yet that's calling my name.
> ...


One does not see 2892 for under $600 too often, and the gimmick looks kinda neat. If you go for it, please let us know what you think.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

TheJohnP said:


> Not a deal, but about a deal.
> 
> I have a targeted 20% off at Touch of Modern that's going to expire on Saturday.
> Haven't really found anything yet that's calling my name.
> ...


So, unless you find the bezel thing and movement to be all that. Don't buy the watch. Honestly it seems to me you're only looking at specs and convincing yourself you want this. Your post here is a cry for help not to buy this watch.

Yeah, maybe I'm wrong...&#8230;&#8230;. but if you're iffy now, it'll only get worse later. Just save up and focus on a watch you actually want that ticks the boxes you truly care for.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Honestly it seems to me you're only looking at specs and convincing yourself you want this. Your post here is a cry for help not to buy this watch.


Not going to disagree with this assessment...


----------



## Vint8ge (Sep 10, 2018)

Chirv said:


> eBay 15% off everything tomorrow (the good one, not limited to certain sellers)
> 
> http://r.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200...s://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0927/69157.html
> 
> ...


Code not working on East Coast USA yet... Thanks for the heads up on this one


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Vint8ge said:


> Code not working on East Coast USA yet... Thanks for the heads up on this one


Been spending the last few hours (while multitasking TV) going thru my short list for possible eBay buy(s) when the 15% window opens tomorrow.

So far my cart holds double what I can use the discount for, so now I need to pare down my cart to under $700 to take full advantage of the $100 max discount.

Have one watch alone at $700 and the rest add up to another $700.


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Been spending the last few hours (while multitasking TV) going thru my short list for possible eBay buy(s) when the 15% window opens tomorrow.
> 
> So far my cart holds double what I can use the discount for, so now I need to pare down my cart to under $700 to take full advantage of the $100 max discount.
> 
> Have one watch alone at $700 and the rest add up to another $700.


Just out of curiosity what do you have in your cart?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

heady91 said:


> Just out of curiosity what do you have in your cart?


Tell you later today after I complete my acquisition. I usually buy as soon as the window opens to ensure you other buyers don't beat me to my goal.

Last time I got a super duper out-of-production titanium, sapphire, solar/atomic Oceanus chrono-diver that I have been watching to get under $500 for years. There were 2 available and I got the near mint one. I think these are 10-12 years old. What is great about Solar Casio is they last a long, Long time, 20+ years, we don't really know max. life expectancy yet.


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

Vint8ge said:


> Chirv said:
> 
> 
> > eBay 15% off everything tomorrow (the good one, not limited to certain sellers)
> ...


I believe the coupon starts at 10am PT


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Tell you later today after I complete my acquisition. I usually buy as soon as the window opens to ensure you other buyers don't beat me to my goal.


Great minds think alike. If there's only one of something, or very limited quantities, then I'll stand mute until I know my transaction has been successfully completed.


----------



## Vint8ge (Sep 10, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> G-Shock Limited Edition 35th Anniversary Origin Gold square DW5035D-1B w/ gold screwback case at Macy's: $200 - $50 VIP promo (tested) - 20% Ebates CB (targeted) = *$120 + tax, incl. mfg. warranty*.
> 
> Casio product page here. G-Central discussion here.
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...ion-black-resin-strap-watch-42.8mm?ID=5898469


What's this $50 vip code? Did they remove the DW5035D 35th


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Okay 10 am PT is when the Ebay code starts? I've been trying for the past 30 mins as soon as the clock hit 12 am, not working


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

https://m.jcpenney.com/p/seiko-mens...searchTerm=seiko&productGridView=medium&N=607

For those who missed the Macys sale. JC Penny is doing the same thing.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> View attachment 13510611
> 
> 
> https://m.jcpenney.com/p/seiko-mens...searchTerm=seiko&productGridView=medium&N=607
> ...


Got it for $271 on eBay two days ago


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Got it for $271 on eBay two days ago
> 
> View attachment 13510625


I can one up that from an AD seller ;-)


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> I can one up that from an AD seller ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13510635


Ummmm it isn't one upping unless you tell us what store. Lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmseiko (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks for the every code and watchgooroo heads up 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Vint8ge said:


> What's this $50 vip code? Did they remove the DW5035D 35th


It looks like Macy's VIP code promo has expired. I just tried it, and it didn't work (although it worked for me before). I do still see the targeted 20% from Ebates for Macy's.

Also, FWIW, I found a G-Shock G-Lide square on a Zulu strap at my local TJMaxx for $50, yesterday. I almost walked away from it


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

Remember someone was asking waffle dials, Massdrop has today the Mercier Brigadier









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Osteoman said:


> Ummmm it isn't one upping unless you tell us what store. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sorry it was Macys last week (it arrives today, but I have a Calc 1 test so I won't touch it till tommorow).

Anyhow, the discount has expired.... so not a deal at the moment.


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

NOT A DEAL

I'd love to know how ebates determines what percentage back they give to a particular account. I'm not looking to buy at the moment, but I check almost daily to see if I'm eligible for 20% off and it's never 20%. This is starting to get personal.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Just a heads up on today's ebay coupon going live. It's changed from 10:00 AM PT to 8:00 AM PT.

https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/0927/69157.html


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

NOT A DEAL

I'd love to know how ebates determines what percentage back they give to a particular account. I'm not looking to buy at the moment, but I check almost daily to see if I'm eligible for 20% off and it's never 20%. This is starting to get personal.


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

I think this has been asked before; does the ebay code work on accepted offer prices?

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Roy Hobbs said:


> I think this has been asked before; does the ebay code work on accepted offer prices?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes, just make sure you checkout before the code expires.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Yes, just make sure you checkout before the code expires.


This would probably be a good idea for anyone looking to pick up a Combat Sub instead of on massdrop. Just offer the watchgooroo the $380 and then use the ebay coupon. Brings it under $350 not bad.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

First eBay score of the day. 206.95 shipped. Not sure what eBates will be. No more than 3%
https://www.ebay.com/itm/392098321225


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

^great pick up, I was going back and forth between the SNE399 myself and the SBBN033.

Decided to go all in on the MM300, couldn't resist. Supposedly "used" but looks like its NOS and never worn. I had a PayPal credit that brought the price down even lower, with the Ebay coupon I snagged this beast of a watch for a little north of $600 out the door


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

One of Jomashop's daily deals today is a Saint Honore Worldcode white-dial automatic for $199.99. From everything I can gather, it has an ETA2824 movement, so that deserves a "wow."

https://www.jomashop.com/saint-honore-watch-897437-1afin.html


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> One of Jomashop's daily deals today is a Saint Honore Worldcode white-dial automatic for $199.99. From everything I can gather, it has an ETA2824 movement, so that deserves a "wow."
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/saint-honore-watch-897437-1afin.html


Good price for a watch w/ that movement (who knows' how long it's been sitting around).

That said the design is meh to me. If you don't like the design, you won't wear it...&#8230;. thus it's a bad choice.

Also, those lugs!!!!!!!!!! Not great! What is that a 16mm going into a 20?


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Not a deal.

Bought a 1TB Samsung 970 Evo SSD for my XPS 13 as an upgrade with promo code from ebay this time.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Anyone else thinking with the 15% eBay code that it’s a good opportunity to pick up an Alpinist for about $380?


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

MrMajestyk said:


> Remember someone was asking waffle dials, Massdrop has today the Mercier Brigadier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost pulled the trigger on that exact watch before ultimately picking up a Hamilton Jazzmaster. Was going to pay $299 on Mercer's site. Glad I didn't pull the trigger because I would have been super pissed to see it drop down another $100 after I bought it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

FJR1971 said:


> Anyone else thinking with the 15% eBay code that it's a good opportunity to pick up an Alpinist for about $380?


I almost just did that, as that is about the lowest I see that being for a while. I did the same last time there was a coupon for the 033 and 035.
This time I was torn between the alpinist and the oceanus and the Casio won out. Seems like a lot of watch for $410. Curse These eBay codes.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

jdanefrantz said:


> I almost pulled the trigger on that exact watch before ultimately picking up a Hamilton Jazzmaster. Was going to pay $299 on Mercer's site. Glad I didn't pull the trigger because I would have been super pissed to see it drop down another $100 after I bought it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Exactly the reason I haven't purchased anything directly from Mercer. The new diver they have on pre-order looks nice but I'll grab it for $100 less down the line from Massdrop.


----------



## Luckydawg003 (Jun 18, 2016)

Just used the eBay code for the Orient express sun and moon bracelet for $144 shipped. Luckily one was listed at $170, next cheapest is $195. Also bought other random things.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

Just tried the code with 3 items in my cart and it said I couldn’t use it. Took 2 items out and I could use it. Can you not buy multiple items? They were all over $25.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> Just tried the code with 3 items in my cart and it said I couldn't use it. Took 2 items out and I could use it. Can you not buy multiple items? They were all over $25.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If one was a different currency it won't work

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnBob (Mar 29, 2007)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> Just tried the code with 3 items in my cart and it said I couldn't use it. Took 2 items out and I could use it. Can you not buy multiple items? They were all over $25.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It seemed buggy this morning. Would not let me check out either. Kept trying. Eventually bought 100 different items from four different sellers. Worked like a charm. The items were, sadly, not watch related.


----------



## LynnBob (Mar 29, 2007)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> Just tried the code with 3 items in my cart and it said I couldn't use it. Took 2 items out and I could use it. Can you not buy multiple items? They were all over $25.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It seemed buggy this morning. Would not let me check out either. Kept trying. Eventually bought 100 different items from four different sellers. Worked like a charm. The items were, sadly, not watch related.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

^Yeah just a heads up the coupon code will NOT work for multiple different items with different currencies, only the first item/set of items processed in checkout. 

I've had to argue with eBay customer service about this, they gave me a voucher to make up for the coupon not working on the second set of items the first time around. They did not reimburse me the second time, they argued that they already hooked me up once and couldn't do it again in the same month.


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

hongkongtaipan said:


> I got two from watchgooroo on eBay earlier this year for $215.99 apiece. If you are patient, they may offer this deal again.
> 
> View attachment 13510193


FYI I just made an offer for 191 and they accepted it on this, so I will be applying the eBay coupon on top to make it sweeter! cheers and thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tapir (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't know if this is some kind of a glitch or something else but I still receive such message "We ran into a problem. Please try again later."
I used a few coupons before and everything went smooth... Tried to use another browser or even mobile app but still receive such popup.
Any idea what I can do with this?


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Casio's official eBay store has the solar atomic square GWM5610-1 for *$89 - 15% = $76, incl. mfg. warranty and free shipping (+ sales tax in TX)*. I remember somebody was looking for a deal on one. Next eBay price: $95. Amazon: $88.

UPDATE: not as good as batmansk6's $67 Kohl's deal here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...esin-Sport-47mm-Watch-GWM5610-1-/182753030472


----------



## Vint8ge (Sep 10, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Casio's official eBay store has the solar atomic square GWM5610-1 for *$89 - 15% = $76, incl. mfg. warranty and free shipping (+ sales tax in TX)*. I remember somebody was looking for a deal on one. Next eBay price: $95. Amazon: $88.
> 
> UPDATE: not as good as batmansk6's $67 Kohl's deal here.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...esin-Sport-47mm-Watch-GWM5610-1-/182753030472


Maaan. I was looking at buying a f91w, but after spending like 30 minutes sitting through the eBay listings I basically came to the conclusion that all of the ones I saw were fake. it didn't even occur to me that Casio would have an official store. just pulled the trigger on my order to get the 15% off and then came to this thread and saw your post lol.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Casio's official eBay store has the solar atomic square GWM5610-1 for *$89 - 15% = $76, incl. mfg. warranty and free shipping (+ sales tax in TX)*. I remember somebody was looking for a deal on one. Next eBay price: $95. Amazon: $88.
> 
> UPDATE: not as good as batmansk6's $67 Kohl's deal here.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...esin-Sport-47mm-Watch-GWM5610-1-/182753030472


Rip no shipping to Canada

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Vint8ge said:


> Maaan. I was looking at buying a f91w, but after spending like 30 minutes sitting through the eBay listings I basically came to the conclusion that all of the ones I saw were fake. it didn't even occur to me that Casio would have an official store. just pulled the trigger on my order to get the 15% off and then came to this thread and saw your post lol.


The f91w is very cool. I am also a fan of their MRW200H series, like this guy, 45mm, $19 before discount:









TheCasioStore on eBay:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/thecasiostore/m.html


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Rip no shipping to Canada
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Maybe if you ordered from ebay.ca?

TheCasioStore | eBay Stores


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Ec...303182&hash=item3d6af07d06:g:BIoAAOSwN6JY9-Pl

Someone please snag this up; 130$ for the ShadowHawk 'refurbished'


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Someone buy this!!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Me...:YR8AAOSwcF1bJDmb:sc:USPSPriority!07083!US!-1









I bought this very same model from this very same seller earlier this month.

My picture attached. A-ma-zing watch. Won't beat that price when the coupon is factored in. Or without.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Joelf15 said:


> FYI I just made an offer for 191 and they accepted it on this, so I will be applying the eBay coupon on top to make it sweeter! cheers and thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, done deal. $191 offered and accepted.

$191.00 offer
-$28.65 coupon
-$2.44 TopCash rebate
-$1.91 eBay bucks
NET $158

Helluva watch for $158!


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

Curious: how does cashback tracking work when eBay best offer is involved? Does cb only track the session for when you submit payment of a won auction? Traditional cb on a web commerce site would track checkout and all the way to when the order is submitted.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm quite surprised that there are still one of these Alpiner GMT 4s' still available this late in the day. $495.55 after the 15% off, while not quite as good as the $458 from a few months ago, is still a heckuva price for this watch. Hell, it wasn't even a couple of years ago when the WUS community was buying these up like there was no tomorrow anytime they appeared for under $800 (and that was even for the leather strapped version)!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Alp...-Steel-MenS-Watch-Al-550Srn5Aq6B/263497116162


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Used the 15% off to pick up a Scuba Dude I've been looking at.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks Jomashop!



For jacking up your prices hours before the coupon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

Joelf15 said:


> FYI I just made an offer for 191 and they accepted it on this, so I will be applying the eBay coupon on top to make it sweeter! cheers and thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow she raised these to $349 now.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

Osteoman said:


> Wow she raised these to $349 now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It was always listed at 349 but you have to make an offer of 191

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

A lot of Sellers do that all the time. I tend to not buy from them if I can help it.



OfficerCamp said:


> Thanks Jomashop!
> 
> For jacking up your prices hours before the coupon.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Joelf15 said:


> FYI I just made an offer for 191 and they accepted it on this, so I will be applying the eBay coupon on top to make it sweeter! cheers and thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great! It's a pretty sweet watch for that price.


----------



## Vint8ge (Sep 10, 2018)

It's probably in the fine print on the eBay 15% off deal, but I tried to do a second order and it rejected PICKSOON saying I had already use that code on an order.

Get it right the first time fellas!


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Got a nice gently used Helson Skindiver for under $500 with $80ish knocked off. Full kit. Seemed like a good deal. Looks new.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Grrrr... getting the "we ran into a problem" error whilst trying to use the eBay discount code with minutes to go until it expires 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Vint8ge said:


> It's probably in the fine print on the eBay 15% off deal, but I tried to do a second order and it rejected PICKSOON saying I had already use that code on an order.
> 
> Get it right the first time fellas!


I believe checking out as a guest works.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Hmm, didn't get a response in time to my offer on a SARY082. Bought a car seat instead :/


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

Picked one up as well. Came to $165 with 15% off. Great deal, thanks for posting!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I got a Save the Ocean tuna for $231 off eBay. Pretty stoked.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Chino just put the spring drive tuna on Rakuten and with ebates 15% back brings it down a lot lower than anywhere else. They ship EMS and I highly recommend them.

Shows out of stock, but Chino orders it when you pay, so it’s never really in stock. Factory fresh.


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

Robotaz said:


> Chino just put the spring drive tuna on Rakuten and with 15% off brings it down a lot lower than anywhere else. They ship EMS and I highly recommend them.


Link?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Joelf15 said:


> Link?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/c-watch/item/seiko_sbdb013/?l-id=rgm_shoptop_en_rvp_widget


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Helson has 10% off until 2nd October to celebrate the Moon Festival. The code is *MFS*


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Joelf15 said:


> Link?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/c-watch/item/seiko_sbdb013/


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Techme said:


> Helson has 10% off until 2nd October to celebrate the Moon Festival. The code is *MFS*


https://helsonwatches.com/shop.php


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

Peace N Time said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> Bought a 1TB Samsung 970 Evo SSD for my XPS 13 as an upgrade with promo code from ebay this time.


Cool, I bought some milk.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

skorN83 said:


> Cool, I bought some milk.


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

Joelf15 said:


> It was always listed at 349 but you have to make an offer of 191
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No place to make an offer...? Looks like that was disabled...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

KidThunder said:


> Picked one up as well. Came to $165 with 15% off. Great deal, thanks for posting!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


What? A new car?


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Tanker G1 said:


> View attachment 13512899


That watch is udderly ridiculous.


----------



## Vint8ge (Sep 10, 2018)

batmansk6 said:


> I believe checking out as a guest works.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


That was actually a very Creative Solution, I did not catch this in time to try it but cheers for thinking outside the box


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

CMA22inc said:


> That watch is udderly ridiculous.


Milk that joke for all it's worth.


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

tommy_boy said:


> Milk that joke for all it's worth.


To err is human. To forgive, bovine?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

speedyweasel said:


> To err is human. To forgive, bovine?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


For that terrible pun you deserve to be imprisoned somewhere damp and friesian.


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> For that terrible pun you deserve to be imprisoned somewhere damp and friesian.


Everyone's a critic. Guess I should steer
clear of any more puns.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

Seiko SSC667 Recraft Solar
43.5 mm case on striped NATO

Costco $189.99

Retail $350
Kohl's $210
Macy's $280
Amazon $210









Wenger Swiss Military Roadster - bronze PVD woth 43mm case

Costco $149.99

eBay $189
Not on Amazon, etc. Seems limited.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

beefsupreme said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> I'd love to know how ebates determines what percentage back they give to a particular account. I'm not looking to buy at the moment, but I check almost daily to see if I'm eligible for 20% off and it's never 20%. This is starting to get personal.


Lol... I feel that way sometimes too.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> Just tried the code with 3 items in my cart and it said I couldn't use it. Took 2 items out and I could use it. Can you not buy multiple items? They were all over $25.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you can but only if you are purchasing from the sellers that are all accepting same currency. Other wise you have to purchase separately.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> I got a Save the Ocean tuna for $231 off eBay. Pretty stoked.


Save the ocean tuna? Do you mean Samurai, turtle or the dive chronograph?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Techme said:


> Helson has 10% off until 2nd October to celebrate the Moon Festival. The code is *MFS*


I wish they released their brass dive watch in mid size case.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

That's what I herd.



CMA22inc said:


> Tanker G1 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 13512899
> ...


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

Cvp33 said:


> That's what I herd.


Yeah, I'd have to ruminate on that one a while before deciding whether to buy.


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

So much tripe in this thread lately.



Cheddar said:


> Yeah, I'd have to ruminate on that one a while before deciding whether to buy.


Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## fade2blak (Jun 8, 2017)

First post

Zodiac-ZO9913-Sea-Dragon-Swiss-Valjoux-7750-Chrono-Sapphire-Crystal-Watch on Ebay @ $599.99


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> speedyweasel said:
> 
> 
> > To err is human. To forgive, bovine? ...
> ...


No sacred cows, eh?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

juice009 said:


> Save the ocean tuna? Do you mean Samurai, turtle or the dive chronograph?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Turtle. I actually bought two watches, the other an SBBN040, and merged them in my head as I typed.

Edit - I also bought an SBDC053. Went on sort of a Seiko diver buying spree. I miss having them.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> ^great pick up, I was going back and forth between the SNE399 myself and the SBBN033.
> 
> Decided to go all in on the MM300, couldn't resist. Supposedly "used" but looks like its NOS and never worn. I had a PayPal credit that brought the price down even lower, with the Ebay coupon I snagged this beast of a watch for a little north of $600 out the door
> 
> View attachment 13511633


Killer deal mate congrats, just got the 031 and im thrilled with it, im sure you'll love it.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

fade2blak said:


> First post
> 
> Zodiac-ZO9913-Sea-Dragon-Swiss-Valjoux-7750-Chrono-Sapphire-Crystal-Watch on Ebay @ $599.99


Link https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/163242959595

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Turtle. I actually bought two watches, the other an SBBN040, and merged them in my head as I typed.


What type of deal were you able to get on the SBBN040


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

adnj said:


> So much tripe in this thread lately.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


It's in a similar cut, so to steak; to the Cafe thread today. ;-) 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f73/insects-food-future-4798263.html


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> What type of deal were you able to get on the SBBN040


Just the best deal around on the 040 that has the Kanji day wheel, from Seiya. No blowout pricing or anything.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Just the best deal around on the 040 that has the Kanji day wheel, from Seiya. No blowout pricing or anything.


Cool. I thought you might have found a bargain using the Ebates Rakuten Global deal. Seiya is always a class act to deal with.


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> It's in a similar cut, so to steak; to the Cafe thread today. ;-)
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f73/insects-food-future-4798263.html


Unreal - I cud not believe there was another cow pun in this thread.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

speedyweasel said:


> Unreal - I cud not believe there was another cow pun in this thread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I veal-y can't believe how boar-d we all are the day after an ebay sale. With all of these bad puns, I'm believing some of you are past-ure prime cuts. I need some calf-iene just to read through it all!


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Someone start a watch bargain thread for vegetarians, please.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

juice009 said:


> I wish they released their brass dive watch in mid size case.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I don't know about you, but I consider 40mm to be about "mid size" (it certainly ain't "large" by today's standards, lol!): https://helsonwatches.com/shop.php#!/Shark-Diver-40-brass/c/22810070/offset=0&sort=normal


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> For that terrible pun you deserve to be imprisoned somewhere damp and friesian.


Relax. Don't have a cow, man!


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

speedyweasel said:


> No place to make an offer...? Looks like that was disabled...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Watchgooroo has a few listings of the same model, one has a best offer option. When I bought the price went up but they still accepted my offer of $195.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

KidThunder said:


> Watchgooroo has a few listings of the same model, one has a best offer option. When I bought the price went up but they still accepted my offer of $195.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I looked twice... I'm evidently blind. Or perhaps stupid.

Either way, would you mind providing a link for the vision-impaired idiot? I'd like to buy one.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> What? A new car?


Whoops. Meant to quote the original poster of the Glycine Airman 42 mm GMT (GL0151) watchgooroo has for sale on ebay.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

speedyweasel said:


> I looked twice... I'm evidently blind. Or perhaps stupid.
> 
> Either way, would you mind providing a link for the vision-impaired idiot? I'd like to buy one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


No problem. I was going specifically for the blue which is found here

www.ebay.com/itm/332782881347

black:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...sh=item4d76a8bd00:g:ihIAAOSwKJ9bNlc5&LH_BIN=1

white (took some digging):

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...sh=item4d76a89605:g:b0AAAOSwEehbNlXM&LH_BIN=1

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

dumberdrummer said:


> I veal-y can't believe how boar-d we all are the day after an ebay sale. With all of these bad puns, I'm believing some of you are past-ure prime cuts. I need some calf-iene just to read through it all!


You need to stop...my chest hurts and I will get fired for LOL.


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

Ipse said:


> You need to stop...my chest hurts and I will get fired for LOL.


Mooving along, then.

I put in a $191 offer on that Airman - we'll see.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

I'm seeing 20% ebates cash back Global Rakuten . Whoever called it a few days ago .

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

horhay86 said:


> I'm seeing 20% ebates cash back Global Rakuten . Whoever called it a few days ago .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Shipping to the USA is very expensive from rakuten global, what is a good watch to order

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Last time i got charged 20-25$, not sure If i would call that very expensive .

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

Joelf15 said:


> Shipping to the USA is very expensive from rakuten global, what is a good watch to order
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol ok I guess I'm used to free shipping ?.♂

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

horhay86 said:


> I'm seeing 20% ebates cash back Global Rakuten . Whoever called it a few days ago .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


One of these days I'm going to buy a Seamaster from Rakuten. It's just so much cheaper than other sellers when the 20% is available. I'll probably wait until next summer though

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> One of these days I'm going to buy a Seamaster from Rakuten. It's just so much cheaper than other sellers when the 20% is available. I'll probably wait until next summer though
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


That's what i had in mind as well lol Might just do a shogun this time.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

horhay86 said:


> That's what i had in mind as well lol Might just do a shogun this time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I just can't justify another purchase for like 8 months at least. I was practically buying a new watch every week this past summer.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Joelf15 said:


> Shipping to the USA is very expensive from rakuten global, what is a good watch to order


Grand Seiko


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

RyanD said:


> Grand Seiko


Wow OK will have to save up for that! All you guys talking about getting the Seamaster and GS are these with warranty like an AD or is it like joma shop! The seamaster is a great deal with the cash back

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

YMMV. Ebates offers me $5 cash bonus with minimum $55 purchase on eBay (cashback is now 3%). You might have it, too.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Been wanting this citizen promaster PMD56 for a while. Anyone have experience with Glories Watch Store?

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/selec10/item/14472/









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I’m glad we’ve managed to scotch the cow jokes. Or at the very least, hide them. I just hope they haven’t left behind a rump, somewhere out on our flank.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Joelf15 said:


> Shipping to the USA is very expensive from rakuten global, what is a good watch to order
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ask them them to waive shipping. Worked "once" for me.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

batmansk6 said:


> Been wanting this citizen promaster PMD56 for a while. Anyone have experience with Glories Watch Store?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


I tried to buy a watch from them during the last ebates run. Took over a week to hear from them. They said they had to get the watch or something after I pay and then send. I told them to cancel. Ordered another watch from Chino the same day as the Glories order and received it within about 4 days (2 days of which where Saturday and Sunday). Also Chino took the Japan tax off while Glories would not. Not having the watch ready to go and then not taking off the tax was just too much for me.

Someone else on here said that Glories dragged out the order for weeks as well however they did eventually get their order.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> I tried to buy a watch from them during the last ebates run. Took over a week to hear from them. They said they had to get the watch or something after I pay and then send. I told them to cancel. Ordered another watch from Chino the same day as the Glories order and received it within about 4 days (2 days of which where Saturday and Sunday). Also Chino took the Japan tax off while Glories would not. Not having the watch ready to go and then not taking off the tax was just too much for me.
> 
> Someone else on here said that Glories dragged out the order for weeks as well however they did eventually get their order.


Yeah tbh Glories is probably one of the worse dealers on Rakuten in my experience. I've dealt with a lot of dealers on there and have only had bad experiences there.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> One of these days I'm going to buy a Seamaster from Rakuten. It's just so much cheaper than other sellers when the 20% is available. I'll probably wait until next summer though
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Just be aware of what that 1-year international warranty does for your resale value in case you have any need to flip.


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

Tanker G1 said:


> View attachment 13512899


What kind of moovement does this watch have?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I'm glad we've managed to scotch the cow jokes. Or at the very least, hide them. I just hope they haven't left behind a rump, somewhere out on our flank.


I herd some just don't have the stomachs for this, so they skirt the topic and steer clear of the high steaks pun game. They are just cow-words.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> What kind of moovement does this watch have?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I swear to God I read that 4 times before I caught it. Was giving you my avatar's look. 

Is there beef in Spam? This thread today, I tell ya...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

The Macy's Turtle arrived today (which actually shipped directly from Seiko in NJ) and I'm happy to report that bezel, dial and chapter ring alignment are all dead nutz center. And that blue... holy mother of God, pix just can't do it justice!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> The Macy's Turtle arrived today (which actually shipped directly from Seiko in NJ) and I'm happy to report that bezel, dial and chapter ring alignment are all dead nutz center. And that blue... holy mother of God, pix just can't do it justice!


Congrats! Maybe it's just the angle, but the chapter ring looks ever so slightly un-centered to the right (to me).

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

raheelc said:


> Congrats! Maybe it's just the angle, but the chapter ring looks ever so slightly un-centered to the right (to me).
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Thanks for the congrats, but I sure ain't seein' it (and I'm pretty OCD about this stuff, lol). After your comment, I even took the straight edge of a piece of paper to my monitor screen and center-lined it from the "camel toe" (ha!) to the rehaut, to the bezel pip (told you I was OCD!)...and if it's un-centered....well, it's so minute that I'm not pickin' up on it!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> Thanks for the congrats, but I sure ain't seein' it (and I'm pretty OCD about this stuff, lol). After your comment, I even took the straight edge of a piece of paper to my monitor screen and center-lined it from the "camel toe" (ha!) to the rehaut, to the bezel pip (told you I was OCD!)...and if it's un-centered....well, it's so minute that I'm not pickin' up on it!


Haha sounds good! It's probably just the angle of the picture then! Wear it in good health! I just got this save one from Macy's too. Going to put it on an Uncle Seiko z199!

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

What is the feedback on Rakuten Global seller Nanaple?

Seems that I remember some negative comments, canceling orders, slow to respond, etc. 

TIA.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Rakuten global is now 20% .. as very rightly predicted by some members here .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Well my KOHL's STO Turtle is arrived and it has the worst alignment in any Seiko I handled so far. Bezel to one way chatper ring to another.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

raheelc said:


> Haha sounds good! It's probably just the angle of the picture then! Wear it in good health! I just got this save one from Macy's too. Going to put it on an Uncle Seiko z199!
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


I'm really diggin' the soft, silicon strap...but it should look fantastic on that BoR, too! Curious...did yours ship directly from Seiko, as well?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> What kind of moovement does this watch have?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


a cow-el moovement. no bull$hit


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

KidThunder said:


> No problem. I was going specifically for the blue which is found here
> 
> www.ebay.com/itm/332782881347
> 
> ...


Accepted my offer (and payment) for $191.00. Thanks, KidThunder!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> I'm really diggin' the soft, silicon strap...but it should look fantastic on that BoR, too! Curious...did yours ship directly from Seiko, as well?


I must be the only person that doesn't like the silicone straps. I like that they are soft but they never hold their shape once removed. Each time I wear them it presses on a nerve and/or blood vessels on the side of my wrist and is uncomfortable. Now, an Uncle Seiko Waffle is a whole different kind of comfortable for me and it will look good on that watch.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> What is the feedback on Rakuten Global seller Nanaple?
> 
> Seems that I remember some negative comments, canceling orders, slow to respond, etc.
> 
> TIA.


I did have them cancel 2 orders from me last year. No Paypal option if I recall so I used Mastercard. They charged my card but then cancelled the orders a couple days later citing policy of not accepting foreign CCs. Refund was quick. I've had great success with WatchShop, but they only sell the big 3 JDM.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

I am newer to this watch obsession, can someone explain with possibly a picture mad words what chapter ring being not aligned is? Thanks


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Just got my new STO Turtle and Golden Black solar Tuna from Kohls! For the price these watches are gorgeous. The Tuna's bezel is a little misaligned but not bad enough that anyone would notice. I think I'm going to use my Kohls cash to bug an srp777 and mod the hell out of it!

Thanks again Raheel!









Sent from my Note


----------



## Jncky (Aug 6, 2015)

Sampsonti said:


> I am newer to this watch obsession, can someone explain with possibly a picture mad words what chapter ring being not aligned is? Thanks


Believe me, you don't want to know...


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Jncky said:


> Believe me, you don't want to know...


I do I do. Knowledge is powerful plus I have a new seiko inbound and this forum has me now possessed to know if mine will have this issue......aughhhhhhhhh


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Sampsonti said:


> I do I do. Knowledge is powerful plus I have a new seiko inbound and this forum has me now possessed to know if mine will have this issue......aughhhhhhhhh


You'll find out as soon as you get it. Take a close look at all the minute markers on the watch to see if they are all aligned like most other watches.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> What is the feedback on Rakuten Global seller Nanaple?
> 
> Seems that I remember some negative comments, canceling orders, slow to respond, etc.
> 
> TIA.


Proceed with caution. Confusing invoice, credit card may not go through requiring re-order or call, charging for shipping without notice when they should not have, waiting for them to find product, in short some of the usual RG stuff. On the plus side they do respond promptly to customer inquires requesting problem resolution, at least in my case.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

The Seiko Presage Cocktail Blue Moon I bought was problematic to say the least.








https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/direct-shipped-seiko-im-unhappy-4798695.html

Hopefully the rest of you got yours in acceptable shape.

Actually I'm considering just getting a refund on this and buying the gmw b5000 instead.... just can't justify $400. Any deals out there any ones aware of?


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sampsonti said:


> I do I do. Knowledge is powerful plus I have a new seiko inbound and this forum has me now possessed to know if mine will have this issue......aughhhhhhhhh


If you can't see anything wrong in this picture just forget that you ever heard of this issue. Believe me, it's the best thing to do.










Dont fall in the trap we did.










Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

kostasd87 said:


> If you can't see anything wrong in this picture just forget that you ever heard of this issue. Believe me, it's the best thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sigh.... I did right away. Been here too long......


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

halaku said:


> Rakuten global is now 20% .. as very rightly predicted by some members here .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Anyone know if you can use PayPal Credit on Rakuten?


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Proceed with caution. Confusing invoice, credit card may not go through requiring re-order or call, charging for shipping without notice when they should not have, waiting for them to find product, in short some of the usual RG stuff. On the plus side they do respond promptly to customer inquires requesting problem resolution, at least in my case.


Agree. A lot of run around of auto canceling the order and then asking to reorder later and no product. Wouldn't try them again unless it was for an exceptional deal.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

N8G said:


> Agree. A lot of run around of auto canceling the order and then asking to reorder later and no product. Wouldn't try them again unless it was for an exceptional deal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I ordered a watch from Nanaple successfully, but it was not easy. I found that they are quick to say they are canceling the order but I'm not so sure they actually cancel them right away.

My credit card charge needed to be approved by me before it would go through (fraud protection even though I pre-warned my credit card company). I accepted the charge when I saw it in the morning but they had already "canceled" my order. I approved the transaction and asked them to retry processing, which they did the next day and it went through.

Shipping took a while, but there was also a typhoon and the Osaka airport was closed for about a week.

All in all, my watch is perfect and it worked out well, but ordering from them is not for the faint of heart.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

kostasd87 said:


> If you can't see anything wrong in this picture just forget that you ever heard of this issue. Believe me, it's the best thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna sell off one of my Bronzevictas because the bezel won't index correctly. Bugs me.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> The Macy's Turtle arrived today (which actually shipped directly from Seiko in NJ) and I'm happy to report that bezel, dial and chapter ring alignment are all dead nutz center. And that blue... holy mother of God, pix just can't do it justice!


Did your ebates show up yet? I'm still going back and forth with them and Macy's about mine. I have the shopping trip just no check mark for order or cashback amount.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

kostasd87 said:


> If you can't see anything wrong in this picture just forget that you ever heard of this issue. Believe me, it's the best thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But now my problem is everything now seems off centered. I think I may have an issue......or make that issues &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

taike said:


> a cow-el moovement. no bull$hit










Wild Horse poop?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

PetWatch said:


> You'll find out as soon as you get it. Take a close look at all the minute markers on the watch to see if they are all aligned like most other watches.
> 
> [/ATTACH]


I can't even look at it.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

CMA22inc said:


> Did your ebates show up yet? I'm still going back and forth with them and Macy's about mine. I have the shopping trip just no check mark for order or cashback amount.


Yup. I'm pretty sure it showed up by the next day.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mplsabdullah said:


> Ordered another watch from Chino the same day as the Glories order and received it within about 4 days (2 days of which where Saturday and Sunday). Also Chino took the Japan tax off.


Thanks for the feedback on Chino. I think I just ordered a Baby Snow Flake for under $600 net including some Rakuten Points from a previous order.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Thanks for the feedback on Chino. I think I just ordered a Baby Snow Flake for under $600 net including some Rakuten Points from a previous order.


The sarx055?


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

ManOnTime said:


> My $73 bronze Invicta came in today, and I have to admit, it's pretty remarkable. I don't even mind the strap, although I'll have to get something a bit longer.
> 
> View attachment 13459531


NOT A DEAL

Don't *****slap me for resurrecting this topic...but I finally got my red Invicta bronze today. I know, I'm a hypocrite, I said I won't buy it because they don't ship to Canada, but I am weak and succumbed to it.
So first and foremost, I LOVE the huge piece of metal, but had it not been for the dark bezel numbers it would have worn a lot bigger. Happy I chose this color.
Secondly, the damn thing arrived:
- scratched- I had to brush one side (the one where the hideous invicta logo is missing 
- the strap is leather but in no way resembles the one pictured here or on their website...clearly brown not purple. Not sure how I feel about that.

All this'll to say that this is a nice watch for 80$ but probably not much more over that.
Also..pretty surely this is my last Invicta unless I snatch an 8926 for 40$ to mod it.

Some early pics...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mplsabdullah said:


> The sarx055?


Yes


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Yes


Great watch. How much was it before any cash back or points?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mplsabdullah said:


> Great watch. How much was it before any cash back or points?


"Selling price will be JPY 107,800 with EMS ship.
Included international shipping charge and insured."

That's about $950, which already beats any other price I see.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Cool. I thought you might have found a bargain using the Ebates Rakuten Global deal. Seiya is always a class act to deal with.


There is a better deal on Rakuten. I just like using PayPal Credit and can with Seiya.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

My first time buying from global rakuten. Saw some discrepancies with the ebates cash back. The invoice reflected in ebates is without the 8% tax (300,000 yen) and the invoice i got from the seller is with tax (324,000 yen). Would greatly appreciate any kind soul's advice on below:
1) Is this tax discrepancy expected?
2) Anyone having any luck before contacting the seller to deduct the 8% tax?


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Where can i purchase 20mm Seiko Mini Turtle Rubber Strap? I had no luck with ebay they only had the 22mm regular turtle strap and so did google only show me the same thing. TIA


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

RyanD said:


> "Selling price will be JPY 107,800 with EMS ship.
> Included international shipping charge and insured."
> 
> That's about $950, which already beats any other price I see.


Its a beautiful watch u wont regret buying it .. here is mine from today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> You'll find out as soon as you get it. Take a close look at all the minute markers on the watch to see if they are all aligned like most other watches.
> 
> View attachment 13515133


'... like most other watches.' Lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

juice009 said:


> Where can i purchase 20mm Seiko Mini Turtle Rubber Strap? I had no luck with ebay they only had the 22mm regular turtle strap and so did google only show me the same thing. TIA


You can try Longislandwatch.com
Maybe Mark has them for sell.


----------



## jmseiko (Oct 4, 2013)

Rocat, sent you a PM

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

Invicta 8932 for $25! I paid $40 for mine and thought I did well- and it's been flawless despite how much abuse I've put mine through

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Invicta-89...lack-Dial-SS-Bracelet-Dive-Watch/273484420012


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

I was afraid of that so I bought 2 of them. Luckily one of them was spot on and the other was just a little off. My buddy isn't too picky about that type of stuff so he bought it before I returned it to the store.


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

LBPolarBear said:


> Invicta 8932 for $25! I paid $40 for mine and thought I did well- and it's been flawless despite how much abuse I've put mine through
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Invicta-89...lack-Dial-SS-Bracelet-Dive-Watch/273484420012
> 
> View attachment 13516255


Good find. For $25, why not?


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

Not a deal 

The SRPC91 I ordered from Kohl's arrived yesterday and everything is lined up. So maybe they got the good batch.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Be careful, possible scammers on ebay. I did an eBay search for this watch after the deal was posted to compare prices. After checking the feedback and sales of the first two, they seem amiss or compromised accounts.

I am not saying LBPolarBear's link is a scam. The cheaper ones are possibly. Buy the seller.

EDIT: This seller has been inactive as a seller and buyer for over a year. Current feedback is 25, but 21 watches have been sold.











LBPolarBear said:


> Invicta 8932 for $25! I paid $40 for mine and thought I did well- and it's been flawless despite how much abuse I've put mine through
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Invicta-89...lack-Dial-SS-Bracelet-Dive-Watch/273484420012
> 
> View attachment 13516255


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

I don't know how much of a deal/bargain you all will think this is; I understand this 'Diver' is an older model, but I have been wanting one for sometime, and when I saw this, I pounced, and I am glad I did. Yes, it's a Quartz...for shame--but for $194?? I have never seen it this low, and I am not sure if they still have it, but they did have one of those Certified Used ones for $188.

*EDIT:* And you can try to play the 'waiting game' to see if it drops further, but once it crossed the $200 threshold, that was good enough for me. I know some tried that with other pieces like the SLT081 on Areatrend several months back, and another watch I can't remember presently, but when it's gone, well...I'm just saying, I don't know if this will remain in stock much longer at this price; it's an amazing deal as is...or as some would say...'amaze-balls' deal, LOL. The Fit and Finish is SUPERB--oh, and the bezel aligns, and doesn't wiggle back and forth a full 'minute' like some other brands to remain nameless, LOL!

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...07-410-11-051-00.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=120

Proof of Extraterrestrial Life?? Nope, just a cool Lume shot at an angle...









That Crown threading design almost begs for the black/grey 'Bond' NATO, don;t ya think?









Yes, that is a nicely lumed Crown...









The ever-so-important Helium release valve, I believe...









Anyway, I had the DS First, hoping that would quench my thirst for one of these Blue Ribbons...but no, sadly, it didn't. A fine watch, to be sure, but to me, this is a unique design that is timeless. And yes, the Lume lasts all-night. The Markers are dimmer than the the hands, but that doesn't matter because the 'pips' around the bezel are just as bright as the hands and the crown, and actually, it provides for a VERY cool look, IMO.

Cheers!


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

Techme said:


> Be careful, possible scammers on ebay. I did an eBay search for this watch after the deal was posted to compare prices. After checking the feedback and sales of the first two, they seem amiss or compromised accounts.
> 
> I am not saying LBPolarBear's link is a scam. The cheaper ones are possibly. Buy the seller.
> 
> ...


I should have looked first. In my blind greed I didn't think about if this was too good to be true or not.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Anyone find any screaming deals with the Rakuten Global 20% cash back from Ebates? I'm contemplating a SARX045 for what I think would be about $420 after cash back from seller c-watch company. But it would largely duplicate my blue Oris artix date. (Gnomon photo for reference.)

The cocktail time deals don't seem as good as they were around the holidays last year. ...









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Watchshop on Rakuten Global has the Casio G Shock GW5000 for $253. Less 20% brings it to $202 before shipping.

Minty used examples routinely sell for $250+ and Watchshop has a reputation as a good seller. The G Shocks aren't for everyone but this is one of the nicest in their offering and a bargain at just over $200.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Rocat said:


> You can try Longislandwatch.com
> Maybe Mark has them for sell.


I looked there too. They didn't have it for 20mm.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

The listing was removed. So, yes, scam.


beefsupreme said:


> I should have looked first. In my blind greed I didn't think about if this was too good to be true or not.


Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Anyone else see a discrepancy when checking out with Paypal for Global Rakuten? Their Yen to USD conversion rate is lower and i get charged 25$ USD more than what Rakuten shows. Just curious. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

horhay86 said:


> Anyone else see a discrepancy when checking out with Paypal for Global Rakuten? Their Yen to USD conversion rate is lower and i get charged 25$ USD more than what Rakuten shows. Just curious.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


PayPal has all kinds of scams to screw you when there are currency conversions. They say it's due to market fluctuations and stuff, but what they do is make adjustments in their favor so they never get the short end of the stick. There's no telling what all they do. I hate PayPal. If it's not scams like this, it's mingling in politics and stuff. They're just a crappy company run by morons.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

horhay86 said:


> Anyone else see a discrepancy when checking out with Paypal for Global Rakuten? Their Yen to USD conversion rate is lower and i get charged 25$ USD more than what Rakuten shows. Just curious.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yes, PayPal has a conversion rate that nets them a couple percent of profit. To get the best price, always switch the conversion so that you pay in Yen (there's an option in small print just after you pick the form of payment) and use a card with no foreign transaction fee.


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Yes, PayPal has a conversion rate that nets them a couple percent of profit. To get the best price, always switch the conversion so that you pay in Yen (there's an option in small print just after you pick the form of payment) and use a card with no foreign transaction fee.


Thank you! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Citizen Promaster Wingman JN5000-55E for $114.99 with free shipping from Areatrend's eBay store (their web site is $20 more).

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Mens-Promaster-Wingman-JN5000-55E-Silver-Stainless-Steel-Dress-Watch/132415079454?_trkparms=5926%3AKEYWORD%7C5079%3A0










Down side: not solar, negative display, 21 mm lug width. Negative display ruins it for me, YMMV.


----------



## djf77 (Feb 7, 2018)

beefsupreme said:


> Not a deal
> 
> The SRPC91 I ordered from Kohl's arrived yesterday and everything is lined up. So maybe they got the good batch.


I got mine yesterday also. Is your crown really gritty feeling when you screw it into the case?


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

djf77 said:


> I got mine yesterday also. Is your crown really gritty feeling when you screw it into the case?


This is a common issue with Turtles. You can try to take a string of unwaxed, plain dental floss and slide it through the grooves on the stem and it should help.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

djf77 said:


> I got mine yesterday also. Is your crown really gritty feeling when you screw it into the case?


Mine is. I read about a dental floss hack that helps quite a bit. Open the crown all the way and pull it out, and run some dental floss through the threads, and it's supposed to help with the grittiness quite a bit. I'm planning on trying it tonight.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## djf77 (Feb 7, 2018)

flypanam said:


> This is a common issue with Turtles. You can try to take a string of unwaxed, plain dental floss and slide it through the grooves on the stem and it should help.


I will try that. Thanks for your help!


----------



## djf77 (Feb 7, 2018)

flypanam said:


> This is a common issue with Turtles. You can try to take a string of unwaxed, plain dental floss and slide it through the grooves on the stem and it should help.


I will try that. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

jmseiko said:


> Rocat, sent you a PM
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Are you sure you sent it? I have no PM's from you.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Aeryn said:


> The listing was removed. So, yes, scam.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


now it is official : "...Your recent eBay transaction may be from a compromised account
You were recently involved in a transaction for the following item: 
Invicta 8932OB Men's Pro Diver Black Dial SS Bracelet Dive Watch
We're writing to let you know that an unauthorised third party may have accessed the seller's account to list this item. The item has been removed from the site, and the transaction was cancelled. ..."


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

raheelc said:


> Mine is. I read about a dental floss hack that helps quite a bit. Open the crown all the way and pull it out, and run some dental floss through the threads, and it's supposed to help with the grittiness quite a bit. I'm planning on trying it tonight.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


I use a little brush that came with beard trimmers to brush the threads off thoroughly before I floss them.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> I use a little brush that came with beard trimmers to brush the threads off thoroughly before I floss them.


Good idea. I'll do that too!

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

Londo Mollari said:


> Citizen Promaster Wingman JN5000-55E for $114.99 with free shipping from Areatrend's eBay store (their web site is $20 more).
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Mens-Promaster-Wingman-JN5000-55E-Silver-Stainless-Steel-Dress-Watch/132415079454?_trkparms=5926%3AKEYWORD%7C5079%3A0
> 
> ...


God Almighty... I had never seen a Citizen I hated before. What the heck were they thinking?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lexurg (Oct 11, 2017)

Wrong reply. :|


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

djf77 said:


> I got mine yesterday also. Is your crown really gritty feeling when you screw it into the case?


Yup, that's about the only gripe with mine. Hand winding, time and date setting are all fine, but definitely a bit gritty when screwing the crown into the case.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> I'm really diggin' the soft, silicon strap...but it should look fantastic on that BoR, too! Curious...did yours ship directly from Seiko, as well?


Yep, pretty sure it shipped directly from them.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

Techme said:


> EDIT: This seller has been inactive as a seller and buyer for over a year. Current feedback is 25, but 21 watches have been sold.


Good job Techme! If interested, see also the thread in Affordables titled "The unauthorized third party scam."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

frogles said:


> now it is official : "...Your recent eBay transaction may be from a compromised account
> You were recently involved in a transaction for the following item:
> Invicta 8932OB Men's Pro Diver Black Dial SS Bracelet Dive Watch
> We're writing to let you know that an unauthorised third party may have accessed the seller's account to list this item. The item has been removed from the site, and the transaction was cancelled. ..."


I got the same message...

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

bolster said:


> Good job Techme! If interested, see also the thread in Affordables titled "The unauthorized third party scam."
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I read that thread last week. That scam was the first thing that entered my mind when I did a price comparison on eBay.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

bc4393 said:


> View attachment 13497061
> 
> 
> 99 bucks from TJ Maxx. This is a stupid deal if you like the colors. Trying really damn hard not to buy the deal on this one. Beware though. Case is only 38MM
> ...


Mine arrived today. It's pretty sweet for the price. Also, it's the only watch strap I've come across that has made me feel like I have a big wrist. It must be a "ladies" version. Not sure if it's a keeper but the 500m WR is very cool.









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Not a deal 
Can anyone please let me know when the rakuten 20% deal expires ..

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

halaku said:


> Not a deal
> Can anyone please let me know when the rakuten 20% deal expires ..
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Probably run through today.


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

Not a deal.

When do we get the BEST OF THE BEST deals? Black Friday, Cyber Monday, Labor Day... which one typically sees the most amazing deals? I'm contemplating abstinence until the next run of amazing deals.

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ToM has up to $300 credit on purchases in the app only today. Some good deals on Fortis.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Not a Deal: 

I tried the dental floss trick to get rid of the gritty crown on my Seiko turtle, and it made a HUGE difference, the crown is buttery smooth now. Definitely give this a try if you have a crown on your Seiko that feels gritty.


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Well, crap. I was happy that I escaped the Rakuten Global cashback offer from Ebates this time as whatever I wanted was either too expensive or too far down the wish list to matter.

Then this happened.

Saw it for a low pre-order price, after cashback it's comes down to $196 shipped for me. Not bad for a Solar Digital Tuna that is not even released yet.









Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Any good deals/watches to pick up from Rakuten with the 20%? Was thinking of picking up the SARX055, but a bit out of budget at the moment. 

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

phoenix844884 said:


> Well, crap. I was happy that I escaped the Rakuten Global cashback offer from Ebates this time as whatever I wanted was either too expensive or too far down the wish list to matter.
> 
> Then this happened.
> 
> ...


Whoaaaa very cool. Reference number?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

batmansk6 said:


> Whoaaaa very cool. Reference number?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


SBEP011
https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBEP011


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

HasselHoth said:


> SBEP011
> https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBEP011


Thank you. I had an SBEP005 but I didn't like the negative display. Might have to pick this up.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

Been eyeing this LE Seiko SBEX007 but decided not to pull the trigger. Looks NWT. After 20% cashback (Ebates) it should fall to ~$3875. Gnomon price is next cheapest I found at $5790, costs more elsewhere. Beautiful piece.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/ueda78/item/t1807-30-6418rm/










Pic from Gnomon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vint8ge (Sep 10, 2018)

Not a deal

I swear there was a flat 15% off code floating around here but I can't find it searching this thread for terms "crown buckle" - maybe my search term is not adequate  ... Or maybe it was in another thread?

Inquiring minds are still looking



househalfman said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Does Crown & Buckle have any standing discount code without having to buy 3 or more straps?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Rakuten 20% deal is over as of Sunday 9/30 @ 8PM Central time?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Rakuten 20% deal is over as of Sunday 9/30 @ 8PM Central time?


Thank goodness. I think I saw every watch on the market trying to find one that I was willing to pay for.

Wallet saved! (For now)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> Been eyeing this LE Seiko SBEX007 but decided not to pull the trigger. Looks NWT. After 20% cashback (Ebates) it should fall to ~$3875. Gnomon price is next cheapest I found at $5790, costs more elsewhere. Beautiful piece.
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/ueda78/item/t1807-30-6418rm/
> 
> ...


ebates is only showing 4 percent back on rakuten how do you get 20


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

mkeric1 said:


> ebates is only showing 4 percent back on rakuten how do you get 20


When I posted it was 20% but apparently expired since then :/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Vint8ge said:


> Not a deal
> 
> I swear there was a flat 15% off code floating around here but I can't find it searching this thread for terms "crown buckle" - maybe my search term is not adequate  ... Or maybe it was in another thread?
> 
> Inquiring minds are still looking


I looked before and after posting that but didn't find any.

I even added some items to my cart and waited a few days to see if they'll send me a "complete your order, here's a 10% discount code" email but no luck.

I bought 2 $16 perlon straps so I guess I shouldn't be so stingy.


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Rakuten 20% deal is over as of Sunday 9/30 @ 8PM Central time?


Question for you guys.

I placed my order with eBloom on Friday with global rakuten when Ebates had the 20% option. However, eBloom just sent me the payment details tonight to go thru PayPal. Will I still receive the 20% back?

TIA!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Worker said:


> Question for you guys.
> 
> I placed my order with eBloom on Friday with global rakuten when Ebates had the 20% option. However, eBloom just sent me the payment details tonight to go thru PayPal. Will I still receive the 20% back?
> 
> ...


Yes you should be fine


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

raheelc said:


> Any good deals/watches to pick up from Rakuten with the 20%? Was thinking of picking up the SARX055, but a bit out of budget at the moment.


My Presage Baby Snowflake was a little less than I expected. $525 net after cash back and Rakuten Points.


----------



## jmseiko (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm sure everybody knows this but me, but I picked up a new glycine combat GL0077 from watchgooroo on eBay for $379. I used the best price offer and they got back to me rather quickly. Once again I'm sure everybody already knows them as a seller but they were new to me.

I was very surprised and pleased to find out that they were an authorized dealer with an included two year factory warranty.

just passing on the deal in case somebody else wants a Glycine combat sub and missed the mass drop offer for $379.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Worker said:


> Question for you guys.
> 
> I placed my order with eBloom on Friday with global rakuten when Ebates had the 20% option. However, eBloom just sent me the payment details tonight to go thru PayPal. Will I still receive the 20% back?
> 
> ...


It's YMMV with Paypal via invoice. It may not show up automatically. If it doesn't after a few days, contact them to trace it.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

PSA (not a deal)

Avoid Rakuten seller kr-2004. I ordered a watch from them, and the listing only offers credit card payment. At checkout, no Paypal option (not unexpected, just confirmed, credit card only). Placed the order and my card was charged. Now he's emailing me saying he doesn't accept credit cards for "overseas" purchases, Paypal only (which he doesn't offer on Rakuten), and *I'll* have to cancel the Rakuten order and just send him money via Paypal.

In the immortal words of Wayne and Garth:


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

RyanD said:


> My Presage Baby Snowflake was a little less than I expected. $525 net after cash back and Rakuten Points.


Oh man, how did you manage to get it for such a low price? Lowest I could find after Ebates cash back was around $750.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## saturnphive (Oct 23, 2017)

Got into watches again because of a microbrand, and just saw this on Massdrop:

Mercer Brigadier for $199.

Price on the Mercer website is still $369. 

Don't really think Massdrops deals are always deals, but this one seems pretty good.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Not a deal, not even a watch.

If I bought the JR Hokusai a few months ago, I'd definitely buy this to hang over my watch case:

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/member-favorites-art-5fabd142-2518-41a0-9ae7-13b30a54f1ee/the-great-wave-at-kanagawa-1829-katsushika-hokusai


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

*Stats Time - Off The Rails Edition*

What can I say? The thread saw a massive increase in chatter, but deals in September took a huge beating. Posted deals are the lowest they have been all year, *78* for a loss of *77* compared to August's 155, which was already a down month. Compare that number to the best month of 2018 for posted deals, February, which saw *301*.

dumberdrummer thought it would be humorous to try and game the stats by posting a Harry Winston deal. This artificially inflated the dollar totals for the month, but I took that in to effect and adjusted the stats list to show with and without shenanigans. What a rascal. :-d
*
Seiko* continues to be the brand leader. *11* posted Seiko deals this month, down from last months total of *29*. The total cost of posted deals (the price you would pay if you bought one of each deal) fell to *$38,957.15* a decrease of *$13,342.92* from August. The average percentage savings over retail slipped again as well, *-3.59%* at *61.85%*.

As the numbers below show, if we leave in the Harry Winston anomaly, the percentage savings takes and even larger beating, falling *18.97% *to a year low *46.47%*

As usual, I will not be listing a "largest" and "smallest" deal for each brand. Instead, if anyone wants to know that (or any) statistic for a particular brand, *say so and I'll be glad to share it*.

Before we get to the statistics, *let's remember a few things*:*I based these calculations on new and refurbished watches only.


I do not include watch accessories or used watches.
I only included deals with links.
Prices include any applicable coupons/rebates that were available at the time, and listed in the post.
The retail price used was either the retail price listed on the selling website, or found on the manufacturer's site.
Currency, if not in USD was converted to USD using Google's currency exchange calculator on the date the deal was posted.
"Largest" and "Smallest" deal is based solely on the percentage savings from listed retail. I do not make subjective determinations on the brands perceived value. That is up to you, the reader.
*
*September's Stats*


*Number of Deals:* 78 (-77)
*Number of Brands:* 37 (-1)
*Brand With Most Deals:* Seiko - 11
*Total of Deal Price:* $498,987.14 ($446,687.07)
*Total of Retail Price:* $932,125.95 ($780,776.70)
*Difference:* $433,138.81
*Average Savings:* 46.47% (-18.97%)
*Total of Deal Price - Not Gamed:* $38,957.15 (-$13,342.92)
*Total of Retail Price - Not Gamed:* $102,125.95 (-$42,223.30)
*Difference - Not Gamed:* $63,168.80
*Average Savings - Not Gamed:* 61.85% (-3.59%)
*Most deals posted by:* BostonCharlie, 9.
*Retailer with most deals:* eBay, 13
*Largest Deal:* Swiss Tradition Tritium Lumi-Tech TG-BD685-3127. $15/$350 (95.71%) posted by ManOnTime. https://timetoshade.com/products/sw...umi-tech-swiss-movement-stainless-steel-watch
*Largest Deal Runner Up:* Invicta Pro Diver 25647. $84.99/$795 (89.31%) posted by BostonCharlie. https://www.ebay.com/p/Invicta-Mens-25647-Pro-Diver-Automatic-3-Hand-Red-Dial-Watch/26015812869
*Smallest Deal:* Laco Selva Chronograph. $145.76/$161.96 (10%) posted by Exer. https://www.selva.de/de/alle-kategorien/uhren/laco-uhren/exklusive-laco-uhr-selva-edition
*Smallest Deal Runner Up:* Minus 8 Layer 24 P024-004-BBW. $264.99/$348 (23.85%). Posted by flypanam. https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...3737b/minus-8-layer-24-automatic-p024-004-bbw



ManOnTime said:


> *August's Stats:
> *
> 
> *Number of Deals:* 155 (-50)
> ...




*Stats for all months can be found at this link!*


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

rinsk21 said:


> Not a deal, not even a watch.
> 
> If I bought the JR Hokusai a few months ago, I'd definitely buy this to hang over my watch case:
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/member-favorites-art-5fabd142-2518-41a0-9ae7-13b30a54f1ee/the-great-wave-at-kanagawa-1829-katsushika-hokusai


This https://www.watchuseek.com/f281/sei...ff-kanagawa-watch-collecting-myth-319585.html


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Last week's eBay sale yielded this gorgeous turtle STO. $238 in total. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

cairoanan said:


> Last week's eBay sale yielded this gorgeous turtle STO. $238 in total.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pickup! I got mine recently from Macy's. Chapter ring alignment looks good too on yours. How's the crown action? Does it feel gritty at all?

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

raheelc said:


> Great pickup! I got mine recently from Macy's. Chapter ring alignment looks good too on yours. How's the crown action? Does it feel gritty at all?
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Like it's been dragged through the Sahara. 
Very gritty. Will try the floss trick to improve it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

cairoanan said:


> Like it's been dragged through the Sahara.
> Very gritty. Will try the floss trick to improve it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha accurate description! The floss trick worked wonders on mine. Definitely give it a try.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> *Like it's been dragged through the Sahara*.
> Very gritty. Will try the floss trick to improve it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ROFL


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

If you're anyway going to buy from Jomashop without any coupon/promo by tomorrow, this might help a little.

$25 off $300 coupon ST1825
$50 off $1000 coupon ST1850

Expires tomorrow Oct 2.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Ok now this 2nd time happening Rakuten 20% cashback did not work for me. I successfully received 3 cashback from Kohl's and Macy's so I can't be an idiot to make things wrong. Purchase from the Watchshop. What should I do I contacted eBates they told they are looking into it. I am thinking that Rakuten uses eBates to lure people in for purchases.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 13380671
> 
> ...


Jomashop has 19 different Glycine Airman styles all *$549* with code *GLY200* .... Includes GMT, SST 12, purist, lume dial, bracelet, etc. variations.

Same deal as a couple months ago, different URL (though you need to scroll down a few pages): https://www.jomashop.com/holiday-doorbusters.html
Or try this URL: https://www.jomashop.com/holiday-doorbusters.html?p=3

If you just search Jomashop's site for Glycine, you'll see the same models but you won't see the sale prices.

Maybe watchgooroo can match their prices? Quick spot check shows $995 for similar models from gooroo.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Not A Deal.

Are there any good deals for soft leather strap options 18 and 20mm under $20? 
And if somebody can provide a good combo option/idea for Sarb035 that will be awesome. 
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Ok now this 2nd time happening Rakuten 20% cashback did not work for me. I successfully received 3 cashback from Kohl's and Macy's so I can't be an idiot to make things wrong. Purchase from the Watchshop. What should I do I contacted eBates they told they are looking into it. I am thinking that Rakuten uses eBates to lure people in for purchases.


My advice would be if you have a shopping trip and no check mark with a cash back amount in a few days do a return / cancel / refund. I went round and round with ebates and Macy's. Ebates says it's Macy's fault that they did not report the order and Macy's said I was an idiot and didn't know how ebates works and to call ebates with a very condescending tone. Not sure they bothered to read the very detailed description of the problem. I sent them a screen cap of the ebates button with the shopping trip for them and the email from ebates saying they tried to contact Macy's to verify my order etc.

I have the opposite experience as you and my Rakuten was there soon as the order went through and the cash back was reported the next morning but, Macy's failed for me.

Ebates can take up to 45 days to tell you so sorry too bad. Then you are out the %20 and can't do a return in some cases so best to nip it in the bud.

I'm not sure what the issue is and if there is an I.T. issue with either ebates or these vendors not being able to report orders correctly but, it seems to show up more on the higher % rebates more often.

IMHO / YMMV


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Ebates is not the problem. Macy’s is the problem. I’ve witnessed it even when going through the app. Ebates told me Macy’s takes forever.

Ebates has always worked for me. I use other cash back sites and they’ve all worked.

EDIT - Macy’s also will cut the second line off of your address and do something funky such that UPS doesn’t know suite or apt numbers. Be advised. I’ve been through it twice and after the second one emailed them I was so ticked. Macy’s has issues.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I see is there anyone here purchased something from Watchsop and receive casback? They told me this:

"Unfortunately, our shop at the Global Rakuten doesn’t go ahead with the procedure for eBates.

Therefore, we don’t know about that system well."


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> Not A Deal.
> 
> Are there any good deals for soft leather strap options 18 and 20mm under $20?
> And if somebody can provide a good combo option/idea for Sarb035 that will be awesome.
> Thanks a lot!!


https://www.watchgecko.com/charlbury-horween-by-geckota.php

I bought a couple of these about a month ago. Not a strap fiend by any means, but its the best sub $20 leather strap I've ever had by a fair margin.

Use code WATCHUSEEK for 10% off. Free shipping to the USA as well.


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Does it feel gritty at all?


Did somebody say Gritty?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> I see is there anyone here purchased something from Watchsop and receive casback? They told me this:
> 
> "Unfortunately, our shop at the Global Rakuten doesn't go ahead with the procedure for eBates.
> 
> Therefore, we don't know about that system well."


I've used Watch-Shop twice and both times I got a beautiful watch and my $ back.


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

Not a deal



Robotaz said:


> EDIT - Macy's also will cut the second line off of your address and do something funky such that UPS doesn't know suite or apt numbers. Be advised. I've been through it twice and after the second one emailed them I was so ticked. Macy's has issues.


OMG THIS. They omitted my suite number and I ended up needing to pay for UPS to deliver it to one of their access points just so I can get the package a full week and a half AFTER it was supposed to be delivered.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> I see is there anyone here purchased something from Watchsop and receive casback? They told me this:
> 
> "Unfortunately, our shop at the Global Rakuten doesn't go ahead with the procedure for eBates.
> 
> Therefore, we don't know about that system well."


The vendor has nothing to do with Ebates and doesn't know it even exists.

Did you follow the instructions?

This is specific to Rakuten Global:
1. Click through Ebates to Global Rakuten and place your order (order is NOT final at this point).
2. Check your Ebates account to verify that the purchase was registered. Should not take more than a few hours.
3. The seller will give you the actual total cost including shipping. This may be slightly more or less than you expect due to taxes, etc.
4. If everything looks good, follow the seller instructions to complete the order.
5. ???
6. Profit!


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

TODAY ONLY - Retailmenot has $15 cash back on $100 purchase for Nordstrom Rack. I didn't look in total but there are a number of Jack Mason pilot watches at $97. Buy some socks and you're there. 5 variants of this one. Nice watch for $85.









https://www.nordstromrack.com/brands/JACK%20MASON?from_search_query=Jack%20Mason%20


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

I've heard that Mercer is a brand to avoid buying from their website, because their models usually show up on MassDrop later on. However, I've been on MD for a while now, and only ever saw a few of their watches drop on there, and usually only for a single run which would be easy to miss (not like certain brands that show up again and again, with the same models as well). Mercer is definitely a cool microbrand, with an interesting mission and story behind the name. The watches are also well built. I almost jumped on the drop for the sandwich dial dive watch (forget the model name), and I really regret not doing it.


----------



## jrsalmon (Mar 29, 2018)

BStu185 said:


> Did somebody say Gritty?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it. I had to wait for the pic to load and still didn't see that coming.

Excellent use of a gif.

(Go Bolts)

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

Joelf15 said:


> FYI I just made an offer for 191 and they accepted it on this, so I will be applying the eBay coupon on top to make it sweeter! cheers and thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So the watch finally came in, it's my first airman! I feel it's slightly bigger for my wrist, not sure. It's definitely a great deal for a good watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrsalmon (Mar 29, 2018)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Ok now this 2nd time happening Rakuten 20% cashback did not work for me. I successfully received 3 cashback from Kohl's and Macy's so I can't be an idiot to make things wrong. Purchase from the Watchshop. What should I do I contacted eBates they told they are looking into it. I am thinking that Rakuten uses eBates to lure people in for purchases.


I had an issue my first time using Rakuten a couple months ago.

I had a record of my shopping trips and emailed info to ebates support. They were excellent about keeping me informed while they went back and forth with the seller.

Took about 3-4 weeks, but I got my 20% cash back and I was really impressed with their customer service. Definitely eased my mind about using Rakuten/ebates combo in the future.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

sharptools said:


> Not a deal
> 
> OMG THIS. They omitted my suite number and I ended up needing to pay for UPS to deliver it to one of their access points just so I can get the package a full week and a half AFTER it was supposed to be delivered.


Right. I'm tempted to start a thread with no replies just so poor b******s can avoid it. It's a shame. They have screwed up shipping and don't communicate correctly with cash back sites. They did however immediately email me a return shipping label. But waste like that drives the cost of our products up. It's just stupid.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I mean it is not rocket science I did everthing correctly, shopping trip is created. It is fishy while it works on other stores and not on Rakuten for me. Even if half of the people not stingy like me and wouldn't bother pursuing, they can considerably increase their sales without loosing full 20%.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

sharptools said:


> Not a deal
> 
> OMG THIS. They omitted my suite number and I ended up needing to pay for UPS to deliver it to one of their access points just so I can get the package a full week and a half AFTER it was supposed to be delivered.


Haha, same thing happened to me
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/direct-shipped-seiko-im-unhappy-4798695.html

The customer service wanted me to pay $10 and wait half a week...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

Nah, I found the driver and picked it up from him instead. The watch was broken of course.

Looks like I got the best of both worlds, problems from Macys and Seiko  !

That said, a few extra days won't kill me...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. However, if I displayed this type of lackadaisical work ethic at work, I'd be fired w/in the same day.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I mean it is not rocket science I did everthing correctly, shopping trip is created. It is fishy while it works on other stores and not on Rakuten for me. Even if half of the people not stingy like me and wouldn't bother pursuing, they can considerably increase their sales without loosing full 20%.


You missed the point of my instructions. Never actually pay on Rakuten Global until cash back is confirmed (green check mark and email from Ebates). You have 2 days to pay the invoice. That was your mistake.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Ossamanity said:


> Not A Deal.
> 
> Are there any good deals for soft leather strap options 18 and 20mm under $20?
> And if somebody can provide a good combo option/idea for Sarb035 that will be awesome.
> Thanks a lot!!


Try the canvas soft straps from Blu Shark

That said the bracelet isn't that bad.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

RyanD said:


> You missed the point of my instructions. Never actually pay on Rakuten Global until cash back is confirmed (green check mark and email from Ebates). You have 2 days to pay the invoice. That was your mistake.


In addition to RyanD's helpful instructions, I've also had good experiences with eBates' Firefox extension. It confirms that you have an open shopping trip, and tells you when you checkout that your 20% will be deposited by the next day. I've not had any cashback go missing while using the extension. You can disable it as soon as the 20% promotion is over.


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

Is that the 42mm, 44mm or 46mm?


Joelf15 said:


> So the watch finally came in, it's my first airman! I feel it's slightly bigger for my wrist, not sure. It's definitely a great deal for a good watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

ToM has a Mido sale going on right now including this good looking multifort. Retail $930 camel3x lowest $585. On sale for $499. 
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-mido-6511a8cf-4d88-4e02-8efb-94c57b86e396
Product Details

OriginSwitzerland

- Model #: M0058301105100.
- Movement: Automatic.
- Case Diameter: 38.00 mm.
- Case Thickness: 10.85 mm.
- Case Material: Stainless steel.
- Dial Color: Black.
- Water Resistant: 100M.
- Bracelet Material: Stainless Steel.
- Rotor Material: Stainless Steel.
- Condition: New.
- Documents: Papers + Booklet/Manual.
- Box Type: Original.
- Warranty: Manufacturer's 2 Years


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

speedyweasel said:


> Is that the 42mm, 44mm or 46mm?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


42

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Bulova American Clipper Classic Automatic Silver Dial Men's Watch 96C130 - *$145* from Jomashop with code GOOGLE5

https://www.jomashop.com/bulova-watch-96c130.html









It seems Bulova wants some of that Daniel Wellington $. Judging by the specs, I'm guessing this uses the Miyota 8205. Maybe not a great value at this price, but it likely beats getting the Sistem 51 movement in the Tissot Everytime Swissmatic for $100 more.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I see. Last time it did not work when I waited like this. So this time I went ahead paid it knowing the price is already ok. I mean it is not a biggie I got a Casio GW-5000-1JF but still it is annoying.


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

Joelf15 said:


> 42
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered the same one from the same seller - but I have 7-3/4" wrists. We'll see how it looks. He said it won't ship til Wed. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Londo Mollari said:


> Citizen Promaster Wingman JN5000-55E for $114.99 with free shipping from Areatrend's eBay store (their web site is $20 more).
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Mens-Promaster-Wingman-JN5000-55E-Silver-Stainless-Steel-Dress-Watch/132415079454?_trkparms=5926%3AKEYWORD%7C5079%3A0
> 
> ...





speedyweasel said:


> God Almighty... I had never seen a Citizen I hated before. What the heck were they thinking?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You'll probably hate this too: Citizen CA4198-87L for $97.99 with free shipping from Areatrend's eBay store.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Mens-CA4198-87L-Silver-Stainless-Steel-Japanese-Quartz-Fashion-Watch/132486861216?hash=item1ed8d511a0:g:GYgAAOSw5W5a8HaA



















I'm guessing 21 mm lug width. Buckle doesn't look good.










At least it's Eco-Drive.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Kohl's is having a flash sale, 20% off today, plus ebates 6% cash back. Not the best Kohl's deal, but if there's something anyone has been eyeing lately, may be a good opportunity.


----------



## Flicker (Jul 5, 2017)

Shrodinkee said:


> https://www.watchgecko.com/charlbury-horween-by-geckota.php
> 
> I bought a couple of these about a month ago. Not a strap fiend by any means, but its the best sub $20 leather strap I've ever had by a fair margin.
> 
> Use code WATCHUSEEK for 10% off. Free shipping to the USA as well.


These are great straps, I have bought about five in varying colours. BUT, no good for the SARB035 - 20mm lug width as 20mm sold out, only 22mm available. I would check out Watchgecko though as I have been buying their straps for years and they are very good and when I had an issue with one, their customer service was great too.


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

Kohl's is all over the place with pricing. I check back from time to time and yesterday the prices were cheaper than they are today.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Londo Mollari said:


> You'll probably hate this too: Citizen CA4198-87L for $97.99 with free shipping from Areatrend's eBay store.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Mens-CA4198-87L-Silver-Stainless-Steel-Japanese-Quartz-Fashion-Watch/132486861216?hash=item1ed8d511a0:g:GYgAAOSw5W5a8HaA
> 
> At least it's Eco-Drive.


Thats actually a pretty nice looking watch and a great value imo.



beefsupreme said:


> Kohl's is all over the place with pricing. I check back from time to time and yesterday the prices were cheaper than they are today.


Welcome to the wonderful world of Kohls :-!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

My Kohl's Seiko came in and it's perfect. Hands, dial, alignment, etc. Lucked out. Watch, it will run a minute slow.


----------



## bobusa (Apr 17, 2016)

Rukuten.com has 15% off site wide with code SAVE15. Ends midnight tonight PST


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

bobusa said:


> Rukuten.com has 15% off site wide with code SAVE15. Ends midnight tonight PST


Keep in mind, this has a $60 dollar maximum on the discount, so need to spend about $400 to maximize the discount

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> My Kohl's Seiko came in and it's perfect. Hands, dial, alignment, etc. Lucked out. Watch, it will run a minute slow.


I'm not sure why people torture themselves and post their Seiko photos. It looks great to me, but inevitably someone will comment on it's alignment being off and the the doubt would haunt me at night.


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

beefyt said:


> I'm not sure why people torture themselves and post their Seiko photos. It looks great to me, but inevitably someone will comment on it's alignment being off and the the doubt would haunt me at night.


All these pics torture me because I really want one but haven't pulled the trigger yet


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Seiko SRPC85K Automatic Watch - *$109.28* from Areatrend on Rakuten.com with code SAVE15

Another 1% back through Ebates.

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/areatrend/product/1682116120/


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Citizen Men's NH8350-08A Silver Leather Automatic Fashion Watch - *$91.40* from Areatrend on Rakuten.com with code SAVE15

Another 1% back through Ebates.

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/areatrend/product/1682108978/?sku=1682108978


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

beefyt said:


> I'm not sure why people torture themselves and post their Seiko photos. It looks great to me, but inevitably someone will comment on it's alignment being off and the the doubt would haunt me at night.


That happened with my Sumo. I didn't see it. Still didn't after it was pointed out. So I gave zero facks.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Dub Rubb said:


> ToM has a Mido sale going on right now including this good looking multifort. Retail $930 camel3x lowest $585. On sale for $499.
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-mido-6511a8cf-4d88-4e02-8efb-94c57b86e396
> Product Details
> 
> ...


I ordered this one. Looking forward to seeing it after however many weeks it'll sit around before finally shipping out. 
Liked the detailing on the dial and that it was 38mm, the other Multifort seemed a tad too large at 42mm.
Not sure I'm 100% sold on the day/date (not a huge fan of that complication), but the matching color helps make it less obvious.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

beefsupreme said:


> Kohl's is all over the place with pricing. I check back from time to time and yesterday the prices were cheaper than they are today.


They always jack up their prices when they have a discount code. They remind me of the eBay Sellers that do the same thing when eBay has a 15% or 20% off code.


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

Not a deal

After all the hassle with Macy's I finally got my SRPB41 from Macy's VIP sale + Ebates cash back. I was originally on the fence about the Presage text, but it turns out to be a lot smaller than I thought it was going to be. The dial is amazing and the bracelet is acceptable. Going to look for an Oyster Bracelet for it or put a strap on it.


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

NOT A DEAL

I like a watch on Touch of Modern, but i never bought from them before, how do I find a coupon code? Are there discounts available right now besides the 5% ebates cashback? The price isn't that great of a deal if without further discount....Thanks guys


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

UAconcorde said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> I like a watch on Touch of Modern, but i never bought from them before, how do I find a coupon code? Are there discounts available right now besides the 5% ebates cashback? The price isn't that great of a deal if without further discount....Tha
> nks guys


There was $25 credit back with purchase Amex offer, but I think that has expired.


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

TheJohnP said:


> There was $25 credit back with purchase Amex offer, but I think that has expired.


anything does works as percentage? its a 5k dollar watch... if not now, does TOM typically have sales offering 10-20% off? or am i too spoiled by Rakuten/ebay etc?


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

DELETE


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

UAconcorde said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> I like a watch on Touch of Modern, but i never bought from them before, how do I find a coupon code? Are there discounts available right now besides the 5% ebates cashback? The price isn't that great of a deal if without further discount....Thanks guys


What ToM usually does is "X" dollars cash back (*IN STORE CREDIT)* for every "Y" dollars spent. Sometimes they do it in a stepwise fashion - So like every 100 dollars you spend nets you $20 credits. There's usually some maximum cash back amount. Other times its something like "$25 credit with $100 purchase, $50 credit with $250" etc.

Rarely, they will have a targeted sale with everything being some percentage off. Since it's targeted, it's really just luck. Last time someone posted that they were seeing a targeted promotion like that on here, I had emailed ToM customer service and basically said "my friend is seeing 15% off, but i'm not. I really want to buy this! Can you give me the same discount?" And they obliged readily.

The promotions are pretty random, which sucks because products only stay available for a few days. However, customer service is really good. If you tell them you wanna snag something before it disappears they may throw you a bone.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Mido Commander I Automatic Silver Dial Men's Watch M842942113 - *$415* from Jomashop with code GOOGLE20

https://www.jomashop.com/mido-watch-m842942113.html









One day I hope to be very old and wear the all gold pvd version. I'm not ready yet but I can picture it on my future old wrist and it makes me happy. It won't be my dress watch though. I will wear it when I play cards and while fishing.


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

UAconcorde said:


> anything does works as percentage? its a 5k dollar watch... if not now, does TOM typically have sales offering 10-20% off? or am i too spoiled by Rakuten/ebay etc?


Chiming in on what others have said, I received a 20% off email from them once via email.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

UAconcorde said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> I like a watch on Touch of Modern, but i never bought from them before, how do I find a coupon code? Are there discounts available right now besides the 5% ebates cashback? The price isn't that great of a deal if without further discount....Thanks guys


Open an account and don't buy anything. Eventually, they will send you a coupon. Might be too late for the watch you want to buy.

I had a coupon last week and actually couldn't find anything to buy.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> *Stats Time - Off The Rails Edition*
> 
> What can I say? The thread saw a massive increase in chatter, but deals in September took a huge beating. Posted deals are the lowest they have been all year, *78* for a loss of *77* compared to August's 155, which was already a down month. Compare that number to the best month of 2018 for posted deals, February, which saw *301*.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I love reading the stats and actually look forward their release. I really appreciate the work you put into these. Thank you again.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Seiko automatic divers watch SKX009K1 - *$165* from Skywatches

https://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/skx009k1.htm


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> Thank you. I love reading the stats and actually look forward their release. I really appreciate the work you put into these. Thank you again.


Thank you, I like reading the feedback, good or bad.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Junghans max bill on Massdrop. Retail $965 asking $729 lots of different styles to choose From.

Specs

Junghans

W&W Written Review

J800.1 automatic movement (based upon ETA 2824-2)

Hand winding compatible.

Hacking seconds.

28,800 BPH

Convex hard plexiglass with SICRALAN coating

Luminous hour and minute hands

Crown at 3 o'clock

Date display at 3 o'clock (on applicable models)

Case width: 38 mm

Case thickness: 10 mm

Lug width: 20 mm

Lug-to-lug width: 40 mm

Made in Germany

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/junghans-max-bill-automatic-watch









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vint8ge (Sep 10, 2018)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/news...-sale-%96-discount-coupon-inside-4801455.html

Casio is offering 10% off G-Shocks, I realize this is posted on the Forum under the manufacturer and dealer Forum but I would not have seen this except for browsing watch Recon so I figured I'd post it in the deals thread!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Vint8ge said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/news...-sale-%96-discount-coupon-inside-4801455.html
> 
> Casio is offering 10% off G-Shocks, I realize this is posted on the Forum under the manufacturer and dealer Forum but I would not have seen this except for browsing watch Recon so I figured I'd post it in the deals thread!


The linked post is a sale at Creation Watches, and the code is GSHOCK for 10% off. (I tried the code on a Seiko for fun, but it didn't work.)

Creation is also having a 10% off sale on their (entire?) eBay inventory, no code required. *This includes Seikos, etc.*, as well as G-Shocks:
https://www.ebay.com/sme/creationwa...offType=OrderSubTotalOffer&_soffid=5144878708

Based on a couple spot checks, the (pre-discount) G-Shock prices on the site match their (pre-discount) eBay store prices.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

nyamoci said:


> Ashford has this ds 1 right now. Not sure how many but I just ordered one. Judging by dial, rotor and description it's the non powermatic version
> 
> $300
> 
> ...


*** Not a deal ***
I got one of those Certina DS-1 deals from Ashford, a newer powermatic 80 version with silver dial. Even with their ridiculous shipping charge and my country customs tax it was a great price, way way better than any AD offered me.
The watch came yesterday and I'm very satisfied, no legibility issues whatsoever. Sunburst silver dial, with nice fit and finish and tall sapphire with great AR. Blue lume, but rather poor. Also a fully folding bracelet (never seen one before, very comfy) with a butterfly clasp - I'm not a fan of those, but sure it looks good.

Thanks @nyamoci for posting this.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> The linked post is a sale at Creation Watches, and the code is GSHOCK for 10% off. (I tried the code on a Seiko for fun, but it didn't work.)
> 
> Creation is also having a 10% off sale on their (entire?) eBay inventory, no code required. *This includes Seikos, etc.*, as well as G-Shocks:
> https://www.ebay.com/sme/creationwa...offType=OrderSubTotalOffer&_soffid=5144878708
> ...


Nice find. I didn't check out their G-Shocks but this 10% sale on Creation's Ebay store is great for entry level Seiko and Orient considering their already low prices.

Orient Howard for $89.10
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Howard-Automatic-FAC05007D0-Mens-Watch/283182613742

Seiko SNK809 on bracelet for $67.50

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-5-Automatic-SNK809K1-SNK809K-21-Jewel-Mens-Watch/273449322687

Plenty of other deals to be had too. Makos, Sea Urchins, etc.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

A question for deal seeker pros  I need one or two seiko skx for modding. what is the cheapest they were?


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> A question for deal seeker pros  I need one or two seiko skx for modding. what is the cheapest they were?


Rakuten Global +Ebates 20% is cheapest I've seen from the seller Seiko 3s. Got mine for like $130 at the time back in August. Not sure what they're selling for now, but in my experience Rakuten has the cheapest brand new price. Otherwise eBay used.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Not a deal.

I bought this one in the last round of eBay 15% off and I received it today. I have had my share of meh watches, but this one is WOW and WOW.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Pneuma said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> I bought this one in the last round of eBay 15% off and I received it today. I have had my share of meh watches, but this one is WOW and WOW.
> View attachment 13529071


How about a lume shot of that gavox seems like a keeper 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

halaku said:


> How about a lume shot of that gavox seems like a keeper
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Gavox Avidiver lume shot by request


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> A question for deal seeker pros  I need one or two seiko skx for modding. what is the cheapest they were?


They can typically be had around $180 new on Ebay any given day. I remember Creation Watches having them for less than $160 earlier this year. I've seen them only rarely in the $160s on Amazon. You might try Skywatches as well. The RG seller Android just recommended doesn't seem to carry them anymore. Otherwise I agree with him that used on Ebay is your best bet.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> Seiko automatic divers watch SKX009K1 - *$165* from Skywatches
> 
> https://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/skx009k1.htm
> 
> View attachment 13526929


Something's weird with that picture. The watch is advertised as the k1 variant, however it has the "21 Jewels" branding on the dial like for the J variant. However, the picture shows the watch is also lacking the "made in Japan" writing between 6 and 7 that you'd see on the J version. I'd assume that at that asking price, you'd be getting the K version, but who knows. Maybe you'll get some weird hybrid like in the stock photo haha (though I assume that pic is just a weird photoshop).

Either way, I've purchased from Sky Watches before, and have been happy. Just expect a longer-than-usual shipping time since they're in singapore.


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

Rakuten from joomashop with 15% off skx009 on bracelet is 160


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

flypanam said:


> Something's weird with that picture. The watch is advertised as the k1 variant, however it has the "21 Jewels" branding on the dial like for the J variant. However, the picture shows the watch is also lacking the "made in Japan" writing between 6 and 7 that you'd see on the J version. I'd assume that at that asking price, you'd be getting the K version, but who knows. Maybe you'll get some weird hybrid like in the stock photo haha (though I assume that pic is just a weird photoshop).
> 
> Either way, I've purchased from Sky Watches before, and have been happy. Just expect a longer-than-usual shipping time since they're in singapore.


I didn't even notice. I'm sure they would send the K version for that price. I think you're right that they may have just photoshopped out the Made in Japan text.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

flypanam said:


> Something's weird with that picture. The watch is advertised as the k1 variant, however it has the "21 Jewels" branding on the dial like for the J variant. However, the picture shows the watch is also lacking the "made in Japan" writing between 6 and 7 that you'd see on the J version. I'd assume that at that asking price, you'd be getting the K version, but who knows. Maybe you'll get some weird hybrid like in the stock photo haha (though I assume that pic is just a weird photoshop).
> 
> Either way, I've purchased from Sky Watches before, and have been happy. Just expect a longer-than-usual shipping time since they're in singapore.


I didn't even notice. I'm sure they would send the K version for that price. I think you're right that they may have just photoshopped out the Made in Japan text.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Heads up. The HTF G-Shock Full Metal GMW-B5000D is back in stock at Bloomingdales. Plus current 25% off promo brings it down to $375 pre tax. Plus another 6% CB from Ebates. These won't last long. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Joelf15 said:


> Rakuten from joomashop with 15% off skx009 on bracelet is 160
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm getting $173.

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/SE-SKX009K2/


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

P415B said:


> Heads up. The HTF G-Shock Full Metal GMW-B5000D is back in stock at Bloomingdales. Plus current 25% off promo brings it down to $375 pre tax. Plus another 6% CB from Ebates. These won't last long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have a shoprunner account, can get free 2 day shipping too. Some of the Amex cards provide a free shoprunner account, FYI.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

raheelc said:


> If you have a shoprunner account, can get free 2 day shipping too. Some of the Amex cards provide a free shoprunner account, FYI.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Befrugal has 11% cashback

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> I'm getting $173.
> 
> https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/SE-SKX009K2/


Befrugal cash back 5%

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

P415B said:


> Heads up. The HTF G-Shock Full Metal GMW-B5000D is back in stock at Bloomingdales. Plus current 25% off promo brings it down to $375 pre tax. Plus another 6% CB from Ebates. These won't last long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man that was sold out quickly!


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

beefsupreme said:


> man that was sold out quickly!


Sold out while I was checking out. Bummer. Was gonna use TCB for 10% back

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Argh! I need a stainless steel full metal square.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> A question for deal seeker pros  I need one or two seiko skx for modding. what is the cheapest they were?


You can usually find them for $160 on bracelet. This is a very good price. The lowest sale price I have seen is $140 - although someone combined a $160 SKX with Ebates and a Ebay discount code (plus something else) to get one down to ~$110.

Good luck in your hunt


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

P415B said:


> Heads up. The HTF G-Shock Full Metal GMW-B5000D is back in stock at Bloomingdales. Plus current 25% off promo brings it down to $375 pre tax. Plus another 6% CB from Ebates. These won't last long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Today has been an absolute night are for me..... man I cant believe I missed out on this. Then again I prefer the negative display, so it's probably for the best ;-)


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Nordstrom Rack has a new influx of Victorinox, including these color variations on NATOs for $99. Saw it listed cheaper on Jomashop and Certified, but neither have stock.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Yescom 24 Slots Wooden Watch Display Case -* $49.99*


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Touch of Modern has a clearance on some watches.
Not sure if there are any real deals or steals to be found, but certainly worth a gander.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/clearance-sensible-timepieces


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Massdrop has this Alpina seastrong 300 for $479. Retail $1495. Ties the lowest price in camelcamelcamel.
Alpina

Movement: Alpina AL-525 26-jewel automatic

28800 vph

38-hour power reserve

Case material: Stainless steel

Crystal: Sapphire

Caseback: Display

Date display

Unidirectional rotating bezel

Case diameter: 44 mm

Case thickness: 13 mm

Lug width: 22 mm

Lug-to-lug: 49 mm

Water resistance: 300 m (984 ft)

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/alpina-seastrong-diver-300-watch









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Jomashop has this eco drive for $107 with code CTZ20. Retail $275 camel3x low $165.
https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-wa...e=CJ&cjevent=ff07d724c7f211e8834b00660a1c0e10









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

^^^^^^ Solid watch, i have one on the bracelet .

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Edox Les Vauberts automatic. Retail $1050, weekly sale at Ashford $304.50, add in the 15% sign-up discount and it brings it to about $259. Camel 3x lowest $270 back in 2012.
39mm and only 9mm thick.
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...omatic/80081-3-AIN.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=8









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Dub Rubb said:


> Jomashop has this eco drive for $107 with code CTZ20. Retail $275 camel3x low $165.
> https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-wa...e=CJ&cjevent=ff07d724c7f211e8834b00660a1c0e10
> 
> 
> ...


Jomashop PRT blowout:

AW7038-04L, blue/white stripe NATO and black dial, $107 with coupon

https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-aw7038-04l.html

AW7039-01H, brown leather NATO and "taupe" (gray) dial, $107 with coupon










Thanks to Yariel for photo

https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-aw7039-01h.html?utm_source=googleproduct&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=googleproductsearch&pt_source=googleads&pt_medium=cpc&pt_campaign=(ROI)+Shopping+-+Sale+Watches+$100+-+500&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIgqG4563t3QIVV7nACh1G-wFbEAQYASABEgIBM_D_BwE

AW7031-54A, bracelet and "silver" (white) dial, "ships in 1-2 weeks" for $129 with coupon

https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-aw7031-54a.html?utm_source=googleproduct&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=googleproductsearch&pt_source=googleads&pt_medium=cpc&pt_campaign=(ROI)+Shopping+-+Sale+Watches+$100+-+500+(Week%20Back%20Order)&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIgqG4563t3QIVV7nACh1G-wFbEAQYBCABEgKH5_D_BwE










Thanks to scubaguy1 for photo


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Dub Rubb said:


> Edox Les Vauberts automatic. Retail $1050, weekly sale at Ashford $304.50, add in the 15% sign-up discount and it brings it to about $259. Camel 3x lowest $270 back in 2012.
> 39mm and only 9mm thick.
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...omatic/80081-3-AIN.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=8
> 
> ...


That's one heck of a deal; great looking watch for the money.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Tissot automatic chronograph for $395 after promo code SDTST30 (tested). Retail $1050. Seems like a pretty good price for a swiss chronograph. Movement is apparently an ETA C01.211. I know nothing about chronograph movements though.
https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-wat...e=CJ&cjevent=29e5248cc83d11e8815400a40a1c0e0c









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> Tissot automatic chronograph for $395 after promo code SDTST30 (tested). Retail $1050. Seems like a pretty good price for a swiss chronograph. Movement is apparently an ETA C01.211. I know nothing about chronograph movements though.
> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-wat...e=CJ&cjevent=29e5248cc83d11e8815400a40a1c0e0c
> 
> 
> ...


Non gold version for 380. Promo code does not work on this color unfortunately.

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0854271101100.html

Black version with Roman numerals for 425. Promo code does not work either.

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-wat...=productpage-nosto-1&refSrc=TIST0854271101100

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Works fine for me???








Edit: I didn't understand what you meant. Just more deals! 
Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> Works fine for me???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good find on the deal!

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Raymond Weil Freelance automatic. Retail $1895 lowest on Camelcamelcamel $665. New w/ manufacturers warranty from ToM $649.99.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...ymond-weil-freelancer-automatic-2720-st-20021
Product Details

OriginSwitzerland

- Model #: 2720-ST-20021.
- Movement: Automatic.
- Case Diameter: 42mm.
- Case Material: Stainless Steel.
- Crystal Material: Sapphire.
- Dial Markers: Indices.
- Bracelet Material: Stainless Steel.
- Functions And Complications: Date.
- Condition: New.
- Documents: Booklet/Manual Only.
- Box Type: Original.
- Warranty: 3 Year Manufacturer's










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Another ToM deal, although this watch seems like it would be way to big for me, I kinda like it. Armand Nicolet 300m diver. Retail $3190. On sale for $699.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales.../armand-nicolet-automatic-a713mgn-gr-ma4710gn
OriginSwitzerland

- Model #: A713MGN-GR-MA4710GN.
- Movement: Automatic.
- Case Diameter: 47mm.
- Case Thickness: 15mm.
- Case Material: Stainless Steel.
- Crystal Material: Sapphire.
- Case Back: Solid.
- Dial Color: Grey.
- Dial Markers: Arabic Numerals, Indices.
- Crown Type: Screw-down.
- Water Resistant: 300M.
- Bracelet Material: Stainless Steel, Rubber Inserts.
- Lug Width: 24mm.
- Functions And Complications: Date.
- Condition: New.
- Documents: Papers + Booklet/Manual.
- Box Type: Original.
- Warranty: Manufacturer's 2 Years










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

HAMILTON - Khaki Aviation Pilot GMT Auto Men's Watch - H76755131 $499 with coupon code AFFKHK499. I've seen this deal a few months ago and it's back.
RETAIL:	$1,495.00
ASHFORD PRICE:	$897.00
YOU SAVE 53%	-$792.35
WEEKLY DEAL:	$702.65

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/H76755131.pid


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Additional eBates 3% or BeFrugal 5%



HasselHoth said:


> HAMILTON - Khaki Aviation Pilot GMT Auto Men's Watch - H76755131 $499 with coupon code AFFKHK499. I've seen this deal a few months ago and it's back.
> RETAIL:	$1,495.00
> ASHFORD PRICE:	$897.00
> YOU SAVE 53%	-$792.35
> ...


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Citizen Eco-Drive Men's AW1465-14H AR Beige Dial Green Nylon Strap 43mm Watch - *$70* from Ebay

MANUFACTURER'S REFURBISHED WITH TWO YEAR U.S. WARRANTY

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Mens-AW1465-14H-AR-Beige-Dial-Green-Nylon-Strap-43mm-Watch/262992527488?_trkparms=aid%3D333200%26algo%3DCOMP.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20171012094517%26meid%3D988a4a722ba740b28d8c7b795b2f467c%26pid%3D100008%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D12%26sd%3D291984888427%26itm%3D262992527488&_trksid=p2047675.c100008.m2219









Only $5 more for a new one with a black strap

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Mens-AW1465-06H-Black-Case-Black-Nylon-Strap-43mm-Watch/291984888427?epid=9020750902&hash=item43fba7d26b:g:nhkAAOSwLEtYlQCN


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Is there a US eBay coupon active at the moment? A bunch of Seikos I'm watching just jumped 10%.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

eljay said:


> Is there a US eBay coupon active at the moment? A bunch of Seikos I'm watching just jumped 10%.


That's a good indicator that one must be coming soon for the weekend. LOL


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub Auto Chronograph Watch H78716333 - *$595* from Ashford with code SDNAVYK595

Another 3% cash back through Ebates.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/H78716333.pid


----------



## Flicker (Jul 5, 2017)

NOT A DEAL:

Quite a few of you were discussing the Alpina Alpiner recently on this thread.

I have a black dial Alpina Alpiner on the way from USA. I want to change the stock strap for another one (and probably more in time) after it gets here. I've seen the specs for the lug width as 21mm. Is this right? If so, what size straps have you been using, 22mm or 20mm? I have loads of 20mm straps and a quite a few 22mm. Or do you think seeking out a 21mm strap is the way to go?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Flicker said:


> NOT A DEAL:
> 
> Quite a few of you were discussing the Alpina Alpiner recently on this thread.
> 
> ...


I always use 22mm with 21mm lugs the rare instances I have them.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Citizen Chandler chronograph on massdrop for $140. Retail $295 Camelcamelcamel lowest $172.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/citize...ontent=1538734143072.874952327680025601730606
Citizen

Model: CA0621-05L

Movement: Citizen Eco-Drive B612 solar

Case material: Stainless steel

Crystal: Mineral

Caseback: Solid

Date display

Chronograph

Case diameter: 42 mm

Case thickness: 12.5 mm

Lug width: 22 mm

Water resistance: 100 m (330 ft)










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

More Massdrop Glycines. Lots of colorways to choose from for $580. Retail $2850.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycin...ontent=1538734143072.874952327680025601730606

Specs

Glycine

Movement: Sellita SW300-1 based movement

28800 vph

42-hour power reserve

Hand-winding compatible

Hacking seconds

Case material: Stainless steel

Crystal: Sapphire

Caseback: Sapphire

Date display

Bidirectional rotating bezel with screw-down lock at 4 o'clock

Lumed hands and markers

12-hour sweep hour hand for 3918.18.LBK8, 3918.19.LBK9, and 3918.196.LBK7F

24-hour sweep GMT hand for 3918.18.LBK8, 3918.19.LBK9, and 3918.196.LBK7F

24-hour sweep hour hand for 3918.18.66.LBK8, 3918.19.66.LBK9, and 3918.196.66.LBK7F

Case diameter: 39 mm

Case thickness: 10.25 mm

Lug width: 20 mm

Lug-to-lug: 46.5 mm

Water resistance: 200 m (660 ft)










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Flicker said:


> NOT A DEAL:
> I have a black dial Alpina Alpiner on the way from USA. I want to change the stock strap for another one (and probably more in time) after it gets here. I've seen the specs for the lug width as 21mm. Is this right? If so, what size straps have you been using, 22mm or 20mm? I have loads of 20mm straps and a quite a few 22mm. Or do you think seeking out a 21mm strap is the way to go?


Not too hard to find 21 mm leather straps. Run a search on "21 mm leather strap." Obviously not as many choices as even number sizes. 17 mm is hardest to find (for Orient women's divers) and 25 mm if anyone uses it nowadays (WW2 German fliegers). 23 mm is challenging. 19 mm is easiest to find of the odd numbers. It's 3/4 inch, homage to the era when the best affordable watches were made in the USA.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Eberhard Scafomatic on ToM for $850. Retail $3800 Camelcamelcamel lowest price $1499.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...berhard-co-scafomatic-automatic-41026-1-ca-br
Model #: 41026.1 CA BR.
- Movement: Automatic.
- Case Diameter: 42mm.
- Case Thickness: 15mm.
- Case Material: Stainless Steel.
- Case Back: Solid.
- Dial Color: White.
- Dial Markers: Arabic Numerals, Indices.
- Water Resistant: 50M.
- Bracelet Material: Rubber.
- Bracelet Length: 8.25".
- Functions And Complications: Date.
- Condition: New.
- Documents: Booklet/Manual Only.
- Box Type: Original.
- Warranty: 2 Year Aftermarket's









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

_NOT A DEAL:
I have a black dial Alpina Alpiner on the way from USA. I want to change the stock strap for another one (and probably more in time) after it gets here. I've seen the specs for the lug width as 21mm. Is this right? If so, what size straps have you been using, 22mm or 20mm? I have loads of 20mm straps and a quite a few 22mm. Or do you think seeking out a 21mm strap is the way to go?
_
I've got several 21mm lug width watches and have invested in some 21mm leather straps. That's what just fits and looks best. Seller suf5inat on eBay does very nice luxury leather straps (iguana, ostrich and more) made to order any size. 
If you want to use a 22mm strap, use curved pins for a better fit (I bend them taped between 2 coffee spoons).
There' always some wiggle room with 22mm Nato and perlon straps, but that can work out both ways.


----------



## bobusa (Apr 17, 2016)

L.L Bean has 25% off with code BEAN25. Ends 10/8. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flicker (Jul 5, 2017)

Londo Mollari said:


> Not too hard to find 21 mm leather straps..
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flicker (Jul 5, 2017)

Another duplicate post o|


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Rocat said:


> That's a good indicator that one must be coming soon for the weekend. LOL


Are sellers given notification beforehand of an upcoming promo code/coupon, so they jack up prices, or do they just do that as a safety net during a holiday in case a promo code is issued? Not they they need to, cuz they don't get hit with the discount.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Flicker (Jul 5, 2017)

Rainshadow said:


> _
> I've got several 21mm lug width watches and have invested in some 21mm leather straps. That's what just fits and looks best. Seller suf5inat on eBay does very nice luxury leather straps (iguana, ostrich and more) made to order any size.
> If you want to use a 22mm strap, use curved pins for a better fit (I bend them taped between 2 coffee spoons).
> There' always some wiggle room with 22mm Nato and perlon straps, but that can work out both ways._


_

Thanks. I'll check out that seller. Always good to have more options. I have also had some handmade straps from Steveostraps in the UK and they are excellent.

I think the Alpina may come with curved spring bars as I have another Alpina (Startimer) and it does.

Just wanted to also check if the lug width on the Alpiner is 21mm if any owners can confirm (I've seen it as 22mm and 21mm but more often as 21mm)? Quite a few on recently in relation to a deal on this model (the Alpiner - AL-525B4E6, not the Alpiner 4)._


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

raheelc said:


> Are sellers given notification beforehand of an upcoming promo code/coupon, so they jack up prices, or do they just do that as a safety net during a holiday in case a promo code is issued? Not they they need to, cuz they don't get hit with the discount.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


It's certainly starting to feel that way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

I got an email from WatchGecko that if you add £50 (roughly $66) worth of any watch straps to your basket then you will get 20% off a Geckota watch purchase.

Here's how it works:
* Add £50+ worth of straps into your cart.
* Add your desired Geckota watch to your cart.
* Enter code 'GECKOTA' at checkout to save 20%.

Haven't tested it myself, but seems fairly straightforward.

Seems it is only valid on the Geckota watches and not the Seikos they carry.


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Flicker said:


> Thanks. I'll check out that seller. Always good to have more options. I have also had some handmade straps from Steveostraps in the UK and they are excellent.
> 
> I think the Alpina may come with curved spring bars as I have another Alpina (Startimer) and it does.
> 
> Just wanted to also check if the lug width on the Alpiner is 21mm if any owners can confirm (I've seen it as 22mm and 21mm but more often as 21mm)? Quite a few on recently in relation to a deal on this model (the Alpiner - AL-525B4E6, not the Alpiner 4).











Yep, 21mm all of them. Alpina loves it. The seatbelt nato strap is 20 mm, other straps 21mm.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Dub Rubb said:


> More Massdrop Glycines. Lots of colorways to choose from for $580. Retail $2850.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycin...ontent=1538734143072.874952327680025601730606


OLD LOGO Glycine 18's, for those of you who like the "crown" logo better than the winged bird.
I've always been torn on these. The purists are nice (and these have the "pointy hour hand" feature, so you can see the 12-hour p.m. by just following the back of the hour hand) but there's only lume every other hour, I'm sure looking at the watch at night would be basically useless and require a ton of mental calculation. But the non-purist versions bother me because there's no indication of the "standard" 12 o'clock time on the watch (except for the 12 dots of lume), and the pointy hour hand serves no purpose.

So on the fence.


----------



## Flicker (Jul 5, 2017)

Rainshadow said:


> View attachment 13534179
> 
> 
> Yep, 21mm all of them. Alpina loves it. The seatbelt nato strap is 20 mm, other straps 21mm.


Thanks Rainshadow. Ok, sorted then. I'll get a 21mm strap in then! Thanks for the pic. Cool Alpina trio there. Very nice, I like them!


----------



## towel (Apr 19, 2014)

TheJohnP said:


> I got an email from WatchGecko that if you add £50 (roughly $66) worth of any watch straps to your basket then you will get 20% off a Geckota watch purchase.
> 
> Here's how it works:
> * Add £50+ worth of straps into your cart.
> ...


just tried it and it doesnt apply to the presage cocktail time.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

towel said:


> just tried it and it doesnt apply to the presage cocktail time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I didn't try it myself, so thanks for the update.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock atomic solar square GWM5610-1CR, now $98 from bedbathandbeyond-com. *After 20%-off* newsletter signup: *$78 + tax, incl. mfg. warranty, in-store returns*. Also: *6% CB from Ebates or BeFrugal* would help with the tax. Amazon: $91. eBay: $85.

UPDATE: the $85 eBay seller is TheCasioStore.

https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...m-solar-sport-watch-in-black-resin/1060900432


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

FYI, watchgecko also gives WUS members a 10% discount when you use the code WATCHUSEEK. it's a constant code so can be used anytime, but not sure if it will stack with other codes. 

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Perdendosi said:


> OLD LOGO Glycine 18's, for those of you who like the "crown" logo better than the winged bird.
> I've always been torn on these. The purists are nice (and these have the "pointy hour hand" feature, so you can see the 12-hour p.m. by just following the back of the hour hand) but there's only lume every other hour, I'm sure looking at the watch at night would be basically useless and require a ton of mental calculation. But the non-purist versions bother me because there's no indication of the "standard" 12 o'clock time on the watch (except for the 12 dots of lume), and the pointy hour hand serves no purpose.
> 
> So on the fence.


Get the Purist. And a tritium watch for at night. I did


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Not enough women's watches, so here ya go (even though 36mm isn't THAT small).Oris Aquis automatic for $550. Retail $1800. 
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...22cb44ecad/oris-aquis-automatic-73376524722rs
- Model #: 73376524722RS.
- Movement: Automatic.
- Case Diameter: 36mm.
- Case Thickness: 12mm.
- Case Material: Stainless Steel.
- Crystal Material: Sapphire.
- Bezel Material: Stainless Steel.
- Dial Color: Black.
- Dial Markers: Arabic Numerals, Indices.
- Water Resistant: 300M.
- Bracelet Material: Rubber.
- Bracelet Length: 7".
- Functions And Complications: Date.
- Condition: New.
- Documents: Papers + Booklet/Manual.
- Box Type: Generic.
- Warranty: 2 Years Aftermarket's









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

DEAL - Got my Glycine Airman 42mm quartz like everyone else with the 15% off and fell in love. Took a chance and offered $180 for the black one from watchgooroo, followed by $180 for the white version. Both offers accepted. Makes me wish I'd offered lower. Used my ebay rewards so it was free plus $3.60 ebay bucks + $5.40 from TopCash but still.










Not a deal. Custom leathers for Alpinas. The ONLY way to go. 21mm with 20mm taper to handle the stock buckle. Just looks right. Swiss watch, with a swiss ammo bag marked leather strap.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Not a deal!!

But my Red Seagull Seamaster just arrived (FINALLY). Ordered it well over a month ago but anyways it's looking like a super nice watch. To my surprise they actually listened to my request and gave me #299/300!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

Cvp33 said:


> DEAL - Got my Glycine Airman 42mm quartz like everyone else with the 15% off and fell in love. Took a chance and offered $180 for the black one from watchgooroo, followed by $180 for the white version. Both offers accepted. Makes me wish I'd offered lower. Used my ebay rewards so it was free plus $3.60 ebay bucks + $5.40 from TopCash but still.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought 180 was cheap! But 170 is really slick! Did you have a picture of the black too?the once you posted is blue at least how's it looks to me I got the same for 180

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek80 (Oct 14, 2017)

Great leather straps!


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

BostonCharlie said:


> G-Shock atomic solar square GWM5610-1CR, now $98 from bedbathandbeyond-com. *After 20%-off* newsletter signup: *$78 + tax, incl. mfg. warranty, in-store returns*. Also: *6% CB from Ebates or BeFrugal* would help with the tax. Amazon: $91. eBay: $85.
> 
> UPDATE: the $85 eBay seller is TheCasioStore.
> 
> https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...m-solar-sport-watch-in-black-resin/1060900432


CAUTION--There's a $29 Bed, Bath etc. annual fee when you sign up for their email club, Charlie. One of the other deals may be better in the long run.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Pro Diver said:


> CAUTION--There's a $29 Bed, Bath etc. annual fee when you sign up for their email club, Charlie. One of the other deals may be better in the long run.


Thanks for the warning. I used it a long time ago w/o a fee -- they wouldn't stop sending me coupons afterwards, either. Guess that's bye-bye to B^3.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Joelf15 said:


> I thought 180 was cheap! But 170 is really slick! Did you have a picture of the black too?the once you posted is blue at least how's it looks to me I got the same for 180
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The blue one was my gateway. I ordered the black and white and they'll be here next week.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

My Casio Full Metal from Bloomingdale's arrived today. Exceeded my expectations in every way. But now that I've seen the new black version with negative display, I really want that instead lol.









Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

TAKE 15% OFF ORDERS OF 3 OR MORE BANDS USING CODE WATCHTOBERFEST18

https://www.bartonwatchbands.com/


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Hamilton khaki navy scuba on bracelet for $500. Retail $745. Lowest on Camelcamelcamel $536
https://watchwarehouse.com/hamilton-khaki-navy-scuba-40mm-auto-black-dial-mens-watch-h82305131/
Swiss automatic movement

Approximately 80 hours power reserve

Round stainless steel case

Case Back: Solid

Scratch resistant sapphire crystal

Black dial with luminous Silver-tone hands and index hour markers

Second Markers: Minute markers around the outer rim

Uni-directional rotating bezel

Screw down crown

Silver tone stainless steel bracelet with fold over clasp

Band Width: 20 mm

Date display between 4 and 5 o'clock position

Functions: Date, Hour, Minute, Second, 24 hours










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

raheelc said:


> My Casio Full Metal from Bloomingdale's arrived today. Exceeded my expectations in every way. But now that I've seen the new black version with negative display, I really want that instead lol.


That is always the way


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Hamilton air race on bracelet for $530. Retail $845.
https://watchwarehouse.com/hamilton-khaki-aviation-air-race-ss-black-dial-mens-watch-h76535131/
Swiss automatic movement

Approximately 80 hours power reserve

Round stainless steel case shape

Case Back: Transparent

Scratch resistant sapphire crystal

Black dial with Orange and Black hands and index dial hour markers

Second Markers: Arabic numerals mark the 3, 6, 9 and 12 o'clock positions

Fixed stainless steel bezel

Pull/push crown

Silver tone stainless steel bracelet with push button release deployment clasp

Date display at the 3 o'clock position

Functions: Date, Hour, Minute, Second










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Zodiac Jetomatic ZO9105 at watchstation.com $599.99 - extra20 = $479.99
Other models available. Ends 10/08/18, 11:59pm CT.

WatchStation Official Site: Watches


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Zodiac Jetomatic ZO9105 at watchstation.com $599.99 - extra20 = $479.99
> Other models available. Ends 10/08/18, 11:59pm CT.
> 
> WatchStation Official Site: Watches
> ...


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Tissot T-Classic Titanium Automatic Black Dial Men's Watch T0874074405700 - *$290* from Jomashop with code GOOGLE10

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0874074405700.html









The white dial model and a few others are available at the same price.


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

Timebyme in France.

A selection of what you may consider to be fashion watches with a few forum favourites, Spinnaker and Avi8 specifically, among them

15% introductory discount from already attractive prices.

Find them HERE

K.


----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

Timex 20% Off a ton of their stuff

https://www.timex.com/s/timexus/browse/sale/shop-all-sale/


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Seiko SRN kinetic watches in lots of colorways. The rose gold cases are $10-$20 more. Retail $345. Sale price $129.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-srn-kinetic-watch

Specs

Seiko

Movement: Seiko 5M84 kinetic

Case material: Stainless steel

Crystal: Mineral

Caseback: Display

Day & date display

Power reserve button at 2 o'clock

Case diameter: 42 mm

Case thickness: 14 mm

Lug width: 20 mm

Water resistance: 100 m (330 ft)










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Fortis B-42 Flieger on sale for $679.99. Retail $2600. Also on brown leather for the same price.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...9ec/fortis-b-42-flieger-automatic-786-10-61-k
- Model #: 786.10.61 K.
- Movement: Automatic.
- Case Diameter: 42mm.
- Case Thickness: 13.5mm.
- Case Material: Stainless Steel.
- Crystal Material: Sapphire.
- Case Back: Presentation.
- Dial Color: Black.
- Water Resistant: 200M.
- Bracelet Material: Rubber.
- Bracelet Length: 8.5".
- Functions And Complications: Date.
- Condition: New.
- Documents: None.
- Box Type: Original.
- Warranty: 2 Year Aftermarket









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Georg Jensen Delsta Classic GMT.bRetail $2450 on sale for $829.99. Don't know much about them, but it looks like an attractive simple Swiss GMT. Also available in white.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...9ec/fortis-b-42-flieger-automatic-786-10-61-k
OriginSwitzerland

- Model #: 3575599.
- Movement: Automatic.
- Case Diameter: 42mm.
- Case Thickness: 12mm.
- Case Material: Stainless Steel.
- Crystal Material: Sapphire.
- Case Back: Presentation.
- Bezel Material: Stainless Steel.
- Dial Color: White.
- Dial Markers: Arabic Numerals, Indices.
- Crown Type: Screw-down.
- Water Resistant: 100M.
- Bracelet Material: Stainless Steel.
- Functions And Complications: GMT, Date.
- Condition: New.
- Documents: Warranty Card.
- Box Type: Original.
- Warranty: 2 Year Aftermarket










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Fortis spacematic for $555. Not the lowest in it's history by about $50. Retail $1995.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...c/fortis-spacematic-automatic-623-10-51-si-01
Product Details

OriginSwitzerland

- Model #: 623.10.51 SI.01.
- Movement: Automatic.
- Case Diameter: 40mm.
- Case Thickness: 12mm.
- Case Material: Stainless Steel.
- Crystal Material: Sapphire.
- Case Back: Solid.
- Dial Color: Black.
- Dial Markers: Arabic Numerals, Indices.
- Water Resistant: 100M.
- Bracelet Material: Rubber.
- Bracelet Length: 8.25".
- Functions And Complications: Date.
- Condition: New.
- Documents: None.
- Box Type: Original.
- Warranty: 2 Year Aftermarket










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Dub Rubb said:


> Georg Jensen Delsta Classic GMT.bRetail $2450 on sale for $829.99. Don't know much about them, but it looks like an attractive simple Swiss GMT. Also available in white.
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...9ec/fortis-b-42-flieger-automatic-786-10-61-k
> OriginSwitzerland
> 
> ...


Am I the only one with the Jetson theme going through their head?
"Meet Georg Jensen..."


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

For those who didn't pull the trigger back in the summer, Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer ON BRACELET H7645513 on sale again for $325 USD with coupon code AFFKHAKI325 (expires 2018-10-10) - free shipping in the U.S. Go through ebates for 3% cashback.

I've said this before and I'll say it again: $325 for an ETA based automatic movement from a well established non-micro brand is certainly a good deal!

Case diameter is 41mm with 47mm lug to lug.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/H76455133.pid


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

TheJohnP said:


> Am I the only one with the Jetson theme going through their head?
> "Meet Georg Jensen..."


That actually made me LOL. I am now picturing the Scandinavian version of the Jetsons. "His boy Edvard!"

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I read George Jetson at first


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Woody36327 said:


> Timex 20% Off a ton of their stuff
> 
> https://www.timex.com/s/timexus/browse/sale/shop-all-sale/


Word to the wise: always check Ebay before buying anything from Timex.com. Timex' official store on Ebay often significantly undercuts sales on their website. For instance, two models I just checked were 35% off on Timex' Ebay store vs. 20% off on Timex.com. Some of their Ebay listings in the past have accepted offers too, though none do today.


----------



## bopat23 (Apr 16, 2015)

Jumped on this one, thank you!!


----------



## bopat23 (Apr 16, 2015)

Slant said:


> For those who didn't pull the trigger back in the summer, Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer ON BRACELET H7645513 on sale again for $325 USD with coupon code AFFKHAKI325 (expires 2018-10-10) - free shipping in the U.S. Go through ebates for 3% cashback.
> 
> I've said this before and I'll say it again: $325 for an ETA based automatic movement from a well established non-micro brand is certainly a good deal!
> 
> ...


 Jumped on this one, thank you!

Sorry for the double post. Meant to acknowledge the right deal on here.


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

Just got this one today $323 out the door at Kohl's, $60 Kohls Cash which wife spending as I tap this out. I went through Ebates, looked like I should get some cash back but didn't. Don't understand how that works yet. Very cool watch looks and runs great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

Just spotted the blue Citizen Nighthawk for $160 at my local Costco (St. Louis Park, MN).

Have not checked their website yet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

recapt said:


> Just spotted the blue Citizen Nighthawk for $160 at my local Costco (St. Louis Park, MN).
> 
> Have not checked their website yet.


That's an excellent deal! I recall they were $199 when these first appeared at Costcos.


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

I miss Costco. 

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

Slant said:


> That's an excellent deal! I recall they were $199 when these first appeared at Costcos.


Yeah, I've been seeing it for $200 there for months. $160 seems like a great deal. Can't quite remember what the Prime Day price was but I believe it was somewhere in the ballpark of this $160 price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Question for Gear Best regulars: how often does Gear Best run the 20% off deals? Have a few Christmas gifts I need to order from them and need to know if I should wait a bit before I buy.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

watchcrank said:


> Question for Gear Best regulars: how often does Gear Best run the 20% off deals? Have a few Christmas gifts I need to order from them and need to know if I should wait a bit before I buy.


Totally random and usually watch by watch.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock g-steel on *bracelet*, reverse LCD, solar, red details, dark bezel and dial, model GST-S100D-1A4, *$168 + $10 S&H - 15% newsletter signup* from evine (or try their 20% referral program -- IIRC RyanD was offering to do that w/ folks). Was able to add to cart. eBay: $288. List: $300.

Casio product page here.

https://www.evine.com/Product/633-544

Photos from Casio:


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Techme said:


> Totally random and usually watch by watch.


Thanks. I'll give it a couple of weeks, then just go ahead and order. Last part of the year will busy. Want to get the wrapping done early this year.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Armond Nicolet M02 automatic. Retail $2900. Sale price $629 after promo code EXTRA20.
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/armand-nicolet/m02/9640M-IV-G9660.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=26









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation pilot Pioneer. Retail $1145. Sale price after coupon EXTRA20 $440.
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...er-auto/H80495845.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=57









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Certina DS first, retail $910. Sale price after code EXTRA20 $255.
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/ds-first/C014-417-17-051-00.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=144









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Oris Artix Pointer Moon. Retail $2350. After promo code EXTRA20 $751
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...1769140510782180.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=287









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

JR aeroscope titanium. Retail $3450. Promo code EXTRA20 brings it to $669.
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...cpg_cat690030&so=296&nid=cpg_cat690030&so=296









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Tissot T-Navigator automatic. Retail $795. After promo code BSTS30 $240. Camelcamelcamel lowest $270.
https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0624301105700.html









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Carl F. Bucherer Patravi. Very similar to John Wicks watch! Retail $3350. After promo code FDCF300 $995. Camelcamelcamel lowest $1554.
https://www.jomashop.com/carl-f-bucherer-watch-00-10617-08-13-01.html









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Eterna 1948 Legacy GMT. Retail $5800. After promo code FD2ET300 $995. Camelcamelcamel lowest $1194.
https://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-7680-41-41-1175.html
Also available in silver for the same price.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

35% off g shocks at mltd.com using code 35shock
https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457

from: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/hey-i-spotted-casio-deal-here-3590274-139.html#post47180643


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

Slant said:


> For those who didn't pull the trigger back in the summer, Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer ON BRACELET H7645513 on sale again for $325 USD with coupon code AFFKHAKI325 (expires 2018-10-10) - free shipping in the U.S. Go through ebates for 3% cashback.
> 
> I've said this before and I'll say it again: $325 for an ETA based automatic movement from a well established non-micro brand is certainly a good deal!
> 
> ...


I really, really need to stop visiting this thread.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

john_s said:


> I really, really need to stop visiting this thread.


Agreed - it's the best and worst thing I've found online.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

dumpweed said:


> 35% off g shocks at mltd.com using code 35shock
> https://www.mltd.com/products/g-shock-457
> 
> from: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/hey-i-spotted-casio-deal-here-3590274-139.html#post47180643


Cool. They have this model DW6900LU-8 already on sale, so the discount takes it to *$55* (tested). I guess it has a gray/blue color scheme. List: $99.
https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-dw6900lu-8-watch-navy-119032

Casio product page here.










These other colorways are about the same price, I just realized:

https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-dw6900lu-1-watch-black-119030 -- model DW6900LU-1










https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-dw6900lu-3-watch-green-119031 -- model DW6900LU-3


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

Seiko Alpinist Men's Japanese Automatic Stainless Steel and Leather Casual Watch, Color:Brown (Model: SARB017)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000KG93BQ/

Item is back in stock at Amazon for $356.25, but is listed out of stock. Typically this means the item is in its final move to the shipping warehouse and will be available soon.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

10% off eBay AU, minimum $50: *PUMPKIN*

Today only


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

While I was asleep at the switch it looks like Bertucci finally updated their certified used page with a bunch of watches.

If you are interested in a watch, I would email to ask about the lume as older watches had sub par lume.

This is a good chance to try a Bertucci if you have been curious.

A couple that caught my eye:

Grade A A-1S









Grade C Ventara









http://www.bertucciwatches.com/Bertucci/certified.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock twin sensor (compass, temp.), solar, moonphase mudman G-9300-1ER @ AD Watches2U, flash sale: *$108, incl. free worldwide shipping (from UK)*. Usually see this $125+. List: $200

https://www.watches2u.com/watches/casio/g-9300-1er-mens-g-shock-twin-sensor-solar-powered-watch.html

Casio product page here.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

BostonCharlie said:


> G-Shock atomic solar square GWM5610-1CR, now $98 from bedbathandbeyond-com. *After 20%-off* newsletter signup: *$78 + tax, incl. mfg. warranty, in-store returns*. Also: *6% CB from Ebates or BeFrugal* would help with the tax. Amazon: $91. eBay: $85.
> 
> UPDATE: the $85 eBay seller is TheCasioStore.
> 
> https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...m-solar-sport-watch-in-black-resin/1060900432


The automic function will be useless in America as they are planning to shut down the atomic station soon


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Amuthini said:


> The automic function will be useless in America as they are planning to shut down the atomic station soon


https://www.nist.gov/pml/time-and-frequency-division/radio-stations/wwv

I just found out about this news and it made me furious. Yes, indeed NIST atomic stations will all be shutdown on October 31, 2018. That means no atomic watches and clocks will work in North America.


----------



## Hose A (Jun 4, 2018)

Headlamp

Don't know how long it'll last but they have some great deals on headlamps right now. Very high quality.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Pneuma said:


> https://www.nist.gov/pml/time-and-frequency-division/radio-stations/wwv
> 
> I just found out about this news and it made me furious. Yes, indeed NIST atomic stations will all be shutdown on October 31, 2018. That means no atomic watches and clocks will work in North America.


This isn't really the place for this debate, but I do not think this is accurate. The link you cited only states "The National Weather Service Marine Storm Warning announcements, broadcast on WWV and WWVH since 1971 will be discontinued after October 31, 2018." The marine storm warning announcements are not the same as the WWVB timing code signal.

In addition, my understanding is that though the President's budget originally proposed these cuts, the cuts do not actually appear in the budget legislation that Congress has proposed/passed. See, for example: Proposed WWV cuts ignored by Congress | Southgate Amateur Radio News


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

HasselHoth said:


> Seiko Alpinist Men's Japanese Automatic Stainless Steel and Leather Casual Watch, Color:Brown
> 
> Item is back in stock at Amazon for $356.25, but is listed out of stock. Typically this means the item is in its final move to the shipping warehouse and will be available soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

john_s said:


> I really, really need to stop visiting this thread.


Drugs would be cheaper...I need to block the site...so many nice watches and good deals.

BTW..the Alpinist shows up at 476$ for me, someone thankfully bough the last one sold by Amazon I guess.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Observation: Dub Rubb had a very slow weekend and decided to post every single watch on sale he came across. :-d


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Ipse said:


> Drugs would be cheaper...I need to block the site...so many nice watches and good deals.
> 
> BTW..the Alpinist shows up at 476$ for me, someone thankfully bough the last one sold by Amazon I guess.


It's still there, you just need to go to the more buying options page and it will be there. Will say OOS but I was able to place an order anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Overstock has a bunch of watches on sale today only. One of the better deals I've spotted is this Baume & Mercier Classima Executive Automatic:

On sale for $1067.39 - $40 with code "TAKE40" = $1027.39 (+ 2% cash back from Ebates or 4% from BeFrugal). Shipping shows free for me, YMMV. Second best price I can find is Ashford ($1363 - 15% with code "CDAY18" = $1158).

https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...a-Executives-Mens-Watch/17907532/product.html


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Overstock also has the Hamilton Khaki Mechanical for $304 after $40 coupon (+ ebates or BeFrugal cash back). Maybe not best-ever pricing, but best I see right now.

https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...efccid=T676TSDOAWAZAWCFHM4YYNP45Y&searchidx=3


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Evine has the GMW5000 G-shock (full metal) at retail, which is hard to find these days. But if you use code Email15 that takes the price down to $425.

https://www.evine.com/Product/658-616


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

GregoryD said:


> Evine has the GMW5000 G-shock (full metal) at retail, which is hard to find these days. But if you use Email15 that takes the price down to $425.
> 
> https://www.evine.com/Product/658-616


Send me a PM for a 20% off coupon for new customers. Makes it $400 + possible tax and shipping.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> Observation: Dub Rubb had a very slow weekend and decided to post every single watch on sale he came across. :-d


Haha, not quite. I was very disappointed in last month's staggeringly low deal results and took it upon myself to bring up those numbers. I did however only post the watches I would be interested in and that were actually good deals according to Camelcamelcamel. You would be amazed at all the crap deals I sifted through to find ones I deemed worthy. How many places can have invicta blowout sales is mindboggling.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

The red Invicta bronze discussed here a while back is on sale at Invictastores.com for 100$
Note that the colors are not as loud as the store pic...see my own photo.

https://invictastores.com/invicta-pro-diver-mens-automatic-45mm-tin-bronze-case-red-dial-model-25647


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

More bargain than deal (since I put my foot in my mouth, didn't want to leave a blank post, but couldn't find a deal to post atm):

tjx-com has a selection of quartz Victorinox chorographs and a couple field watches (also quartz) ranging in price from $170 to $120:
https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/shop/m...t.minListPrice|1||product.inventory|1&tag=srt


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer (that's a mouthful) for $319 after promo code SDAVIATION319 (tested). Retail $995. Sale price $615.
https://www.ashford.com/us/H7645573...2587&cjevent=8dc5b304cb4511e8823d00310a1c0e11









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Rado True titanium and ceramic cased watch for $395 After promo code SDTRUE395 (tested). Retail $950. Only downside (for me at least) is it is quartz.
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/rado/rado-true/R27232106.pid?nid=cpg_cat890042&so=1









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Dub Rubb said:


> Rado True titanium and ceramic cased watch for $395 After promo code SDTRUE395 (tested). Retail $950. Only downside (for me at least) is it is quartz.
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/rado/rado-true/R27232106.pid?nid=cpg_cat890042&so=1
> 
> 
> ...


Never really been a fan of Rado watches, but this actually looks pretty cool. But yeah, quartz, meh.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> More bargain than deal (since I put my foot in my mouth, didn't want to leave a blank post, but couldn't find a deal to post atm):
> 
> tjx-com has a selection of quartz Victorinox chorographs and a couple field watches (also quartz) ranging in price from $170 to $120:
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/shop/m...t.minListPrice|1||product.inventory|1&tag=srt


I can vouch for the build quality of the Maverick lineup; but be aware; they wear very large.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

****Not really a deal unless there is something else you need/want from Rakuten.com****

Earn 20% Back in *Points* (not cash) on EVERY order

Terms
https://www.rakuten.com/event/rakuten-reward-days/?l-id=promo-20x-headertext

Examples
$34 back on a $137 Seiko SNKH55
https://www.rakuten.com/shop/areatrend/product/1681903379/

$110 back on a $553 Hamilton Intra-matic
https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/HML-H38455151/

$831 back on a $4156 Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean
https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/OM23230462101001/

$5758 back on a $28794 weird little Breguet that looks pretty much like an egg and the gold ain't even the right color
https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/BRG8908BB52864D00D/


----------



## Ubryaj (Oct 8, 2018)

Joelf15 said:


> So the watch finally came in, it's my first airman! I feel it's slightly bigger for my wrist, not sure. It's definitely a great deal for a good watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New to the forum and fairly new to watches. Most recent purchase was an Orient Mako II USA. Recently discovered this thread and it's probably not a good thing. Anyways, I really like this watch but can't get over that it's quartz. Is it really worth $180? Or should I save up for an automatic version?


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

Ubryaj said:


> New to the forum and fairly new to watches. Most recent purchase was an Orient Mako II USA. Recently discovered this thread and it's probably not a good thing. Anyways, I really like this watch but can't get over that it's quartz. Is it really worth $180? Or should I save up for an automatic version?


Automatic Glycine Airman watches are likely to be triple that.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Ipse said:


> The red Invicta bronze discussed here a while back is on sale at Invictastores.com for 100$


 Also available with watchgooroo on the Bay for the same price. I am really seriously tempted after seeing your pics, just a little concerned though it'll be ginormous. This is coming from someone whose comfortable with the Bulova Moon watch.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Tsarli said:


> Also available with watchgooroo on the Bay for the same price. I am really seriously tempted after seeing your pics, just a little concerned though it'll be ginormous. This is coming from someone whose comfortable with the Bulova Moon watch.


Have the blue one and the Moonwatch. They wear about the same.


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

One for those of us in the British Isles - Argos ebay has this Bulova 98H51 Mens' Dress Watch, 30M, Calendar, Leather Strap for *£50.99* Delivered.

_Hypoallergenic Stainless Steel, PVD Rose Plating, Battery Operated Watch With Quartz Miyota Movement
Leather Strap, Mineral crystal glass
31 day calendar function
Water resistant to 30 metres
Case Diameter: 37mm; Case Thickness: 5.9mm; Strap Width: 20mm
Supplied in presentation box with 3 Years Limited Warranty_

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332778767248







Strange thing is, when I posted this on a shopping/deals website elsewhere I found a Youtube review of this 98H51, and it has the "tuning fork" on the dial, yet other images of this model don't - unless those are an older variant?
View attachment 13543373


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

You're correct, Bulova removed the tuning fork emblem from their dress models a few years ago.

- Chalk this up to useless item #1,035 I know because I spend too much time on WUS.



thetimelord said:


> Strange thing is, when I posted this on a shopping/deals website elsewhere I found a Youtube review of this 98H51, and it has the "tuning fork" on the dial, yet other images of this model don't - unless those are an older variant?
> View attachment 13543373


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

son2silver said:


> You're correct, Bulova removed the tuning fork emblem from their dress models a few years ago.
> 
> - Chalk this up to useless item #1,035 I know because I spend too much time on WUS.


Thanks  Not useless information to me as I was genuinely curious  And I think it looks nicer with the emblem.


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

NOT A DEAL 

finally received my Turlte save the ocean from the ebay 20% off deal. 

Super cool watch. 

Thanks to those who posted


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Not a deal

And just when I thought that this watch hobby couldn't get any weirder, I get this advertisement on this thread:









Vegan watches? Really? :roll:


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

thedius said:


> Not a deal
> 
> And just when I thought that this watch hobby couldn't get any weirder, I get this advertisement on this thread:
> 
> ...


Not a deal

But is it gluten free?


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Ubryaj said:


> New to the forum and fairly new to watches. Most recent purchase was an Orient Mako II USA. Recently discovered this thread and it's probably not a good thing. Anyways, I really like this watch but can't get over that it's quartz. Is it really worth $180? Or should I save up for an automatic version?


NOT A DEAL

I don't even think Glycine makes an automatic airman with the Big Date, so if that's a feature you like, you might have to go quartz. I've spent more than $180 on a quartz watch before (multiple times) and while I think it's worth it, that's not something I can measure for you. A quality strap, good craftsmanship, good crystal, all make it worthwhile.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sav said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> finally received my Turlte save the ocean from the ebay 20% off deal.
> 
> ...


cool truck! not many of those left on the road these days!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Frederique Constant Slimline Automatic Men's

$529

Seems like a great dress watch for the money.

https://www.gemnation.com/watches/Deal-Of-The-Day.html


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Frederique Constant Slimline Automatic Men's
> 
> $529
> 
> ...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Yep. Even better. Seems like a great deal for such a watch.


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

Ubryaj said:


> New to the forum and fairly new to watches. Most recent purchase was an Orient Mako II USA. Recently discovered this thread and it's probably not a good thing. Anyways, I really like this watch but can't get over that it's quartz. Is it really worth $180? Or should I save up for an automatic version?


If automatic is your thing then definitely save up for it. The quality of this is definitely comparable to the autos. Of course you miss seeing the movements and automatic tag on the watch.180+ 15% coupon was enough to push me over. Also because it's dual time zone you'll need to set both up every time you run out of Power on the automatic so for me in these type of watches the battery works better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot GMT Auto Men's Watch H76755131 - *$499* from Ashford with code AFFKHK499

Another 3% cash back through Ebates.com

https://www.ashford.com/us/H76755131.pid?utm_source=cj&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=affiliate_deals&utm_term=cjnl&utm_content=affkhk499&source=4061us14510032018&AID=13476774&PID=46157&SID=ebs1972368340sbe&src=AACJ&PubName=Ebates+Performance+Marketing%2C+Inc.&LinkName=AFF+-+Hamilton+H76755131+for+%24499&PubCID=46157&cjevent=e5cdbebdcbd411e8808500810a24060d


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Armourlite officer's tritium watch for $215 full kit with extra NATO. Retail $490. I don't know anything about this shatterproof armourglass, but it sounds intriguing.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/armourlite-officer-series-tritium-watch-kit
ArmourLite

Illumination: Swiss-made T25 tritium markers

Day and date display

Movement: Swiss-made Ronda 517 quartz

Battery life: 45-months

Crystal: Shatterproof Armourglass

Case diameter: 45 mm

Case thickness: 14 mm

Case material: 316L stainless steel

Caseback: Stainless steel engraved screw-in plate

Bezel: Fixed

Crown: Double-gasket screw-in with side shields

Water resistance: 100 m (330 ft)

Lug width: 24 mm

Weight: 8 oz (223 g)










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Citizen world chronograph A-T for $270 after promo code SDXCTZ20 (tested). Retail $625.
https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-wa...e=CJ&cjevent=b35009cdcbd811e8807e00560a1c0e0f









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Dub Rubb said:


> Armourlite officer's tritium watch for $215 full kit with extra NATO. Retail $490. I don't know anything about this shatterproof armourglass, but it sounds intriguing.
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/armourlite-officer-series-tritium-watch-kit
> ArmourLite
> 
> ...


$200 more than the similar tritium + Swiss quartz watch we bought last month.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

RyanD said:


> $200 more than the similar tritium + Swiss quartz watch we bought last month.


Yeah, but did it have "Armourglass"? That just HAS to be worth the extra $200. I forgot about that ridiculous tritium deal last month. I kinda wish I jumped on it.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

HAMILTON
Jazzmaster Maestro Small Second Men's Watch
H42515555

RETAIL:	$1,225.00

$499 via coupon code DMHJAZZ499 plus another 3% cash back through Ebates.com

https://www.ashford.com/us/H42515555.pid


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

Seiko Men's Japanese Automatic Stainless Steel Casual Watch, Color:Silver-Toned (Model: SARB035 ) back in stock at Amazon.

Price:	$318.75 Free Shipping for Prime Members & FREE Returns


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

HasselHoth said:


> Seiko Men's Japanese Automatic Stainless Steel Casual Watch, Color:Silver-Toned (Model: SARB035 ) back in stock at Amazon.
> 
> Price:	$318.75 Free Shipping for Prime Members & FREE Returns
> 
> View attachment 13544525


SARB033 (black dial) also available for the same price.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Tsarli said:


> Also available with watchgooroo on the Bay for the same price. I am really seriously tempted after seeing your pics, just a little concerned though it'll be ginormous. This is coming from someone whose comfortable with the Bulova Moon watch.


Just to close on this one...as I am guilty for bringing it up again 

1. My wrist is 7.25" and this is the largest watch I have. A bit big, but not horrible and because of the red numbers of the bezel it looks a bit smaller than 45mm. One reason I chose this color - besides the fact that I didn't have a red face watch was that I thought it wears smaller...and it does. When the color darkens due to patina it should look even smaller.
2. What are you talking about? "Ginormous"?...for Invicta this is on the small side (see the 52 and 54mm models...)


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

thedius said:


> SARB033 (black dial) also available for the same price.


Yep! That one just updated shortly after!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001AE9XRQ


----------



## mrb12186 (Nov 29, 2017)

HasselHoth said:


> Seiko Men's Japanese Automatic Stainless Steel Casual Watch, Color:Silver-Toned (Model: SARB035 ) back in stock at Amazon.
> 
> Price:$318.75 Free Shipping for Prime Members & FREE Returns
> 
> View attachment 13544525


I've been wanting this one for a while and finally pulled the trigger on it. $307 net after 3.5% cash back from ebates.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

HasselHoth said:


> Seiko Alpinist Men's Japanese Automatic Stainless Steel and Leather Casual Watch, Color:Brown (Model: SARB017)
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000KG93BQ/
> 
> Item is back in stock at Amazon for $356.25, but is listed out of stock. Typically this means the item is in its final move to the shipping warehouse and will be available soon.


You're spot on! Just got email from Amazon that a delivery date of this Fri/Sat is set for the order I placed 2 days ago.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

mrb12186 said:


> I've been wanting this one for a while and finally pulled the trigger on it. $307 net after 3.5% cash back from ebates.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just visited the link and it's no longer there so you must have purchased the last/only one. Thanks for saving me $318 bucks lol! I definitely don't need another watch right now, typing this wearing my Seiko Tuna that just arrived in the post.


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

HasselHoth said:


> Yep! That one just updated shortly after!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001AE9XRQ
> 
> View attachment 13544775


That went fast! The white face is still available but I'll hold out for the black.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Not a typical deal.....

Uncle Seiko of Uncle Seiko Straps fame is selling some of his personal collection on his site.

This orient seems like a particularly good deal with the additional BOR bracelet.

https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p1...c_Black_Dial_with_Beads_of_Rice_Bracelet.html

$175









and this Save the Ocean Turtle with a new Razor Wire strap for $325

https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p1...ex_Turtle_Divers_200M_Men's_Watch_SRPC91.html









Finally this SRP775 for $275 on a new oyster strap

https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p144/SEIKO_"TURTLE"_SRP777_DIVER_ON_Uncle_Seiko_OYSTER_.html


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Watchmann has this Junkers Bauhaus quartz watch for $149

https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=6046-5


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

RyanD said:


> $200 more than the similar tritium + Swiss quartz watch we bought last month.


I paid "full" price so it's only $175 more than I paid...but it doesn't come with the very nice bracelet we got.


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Watchmann has this Junkers Bauhaus quartz watch for $149
> 
> https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=6046-5
> 
> View attachment 13544979


As if Watchmann detected my hesitation, on checkout, I got an automatic-without-me-asking "Thank you Bonus" of 10% ($14.90) discount, reducing the price to $134.10.


----------



## mrb12186 (Nov 29, 2017)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> I just visited the link and it's no longer there so you must have purchased the last/only one. Thanks for saving me $318 bucks lol! I definitely don't need another watch right now, typing this wearing my Seiko Tuna that just arrived in the post.


I went with the sarb035, which looks to still be available at that price. The black dialed 033 does appear to have sold out though.

Somebody posted a picture of it a while back on brown leather with contrast stitching and I've wanted it ever since. May not be a keeper since it's probably too small for my wrist but I had to give it a shot at this price point with hassle free returns. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

mrb12186 said:


> I went with the sarb035, which looks to still be available at that price. The black dialed 033 does appear to have sold out though.
> 
> Somebody posted a picture of it a while back on brown leather with contrast stitching and I've wanted it ever since. May not be a keeper since it's probably too small for my wrist but I had to give it a shot at this price point with hassle free returns.
> 
> ...


Is that your wrist? Definitely not too small if so.

Edit: never mind, you just ordered yours I guess. Looks really good in that pic either way.


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

mrb12186 said:


> I went with the sarb035, which looks to still be available at that price. The black dialed 033 does appear to have sold out though.
> 
> Somebody posted a picture of it a while back on brown leather with contrast stitching and I've wanted it ever since. May not be a keeper since it's probably too small for my wrist but I had to give it a shot at this price point with hassle free returns.
> 
> ...


That looks infinitely better with the brown strap vs the bracelet IMO. Good for me that it's now back to it's normal price.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

PeekPoke said:


> As if Watchmann detected my hesitation, on checkout, I got an automatic-without-me-asking "Thank you Bonus" of 10% ($14.90) discount, reducing the price to $134.10.


Same here. I had to walk away though. I like it.....but I don't love it. Obvious value though at $134 and an easy flip down the road for $150 if you can keep the "crystal" scratch free.


----------



## Derek80 (Oct 14, 2017)

Shoulda!!! The pricing on this today was funny to watch. Sat on my a$$, then next thing I knew it was over 442, then 500, then unavailable through amazon...


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

mrb12186 said:


> I've been wanting this one for a while and finally pulled the trigger on it. $307 net after 3.5% cash back from ebates.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to get off-topic but do have to do anything differently to get your ebates cash back from amazon? It's the only website that doesn't instantly give me a notification of cash back from my purchase.


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...atch-casio-g-shock-style-series-gst-b100-1aer 
CASIO G-SHOCK STYLE SERIES GST-B100-1AER
US$225


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Dang, I missed the SARB's again!


----------



## mrb12186 (Nov 29, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> Sorry to get off-topic but do have to do anything differently to get your ebates cash back from amazon? It's the only website that doesn't instantly give me a notification of cash back from my purchase.


I've not received notice either. Planned to give it a day or two before contacting customer service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

mrb12186 said:


> I've not received notice either. Planned to give it a day or two before contacting customer service.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I cut to the chase and submit a help request and copy/paste my order confirmation email. Credits instantly.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Seiko coutora solar chronograph radio sync on sale for $238. Retail $595. Camelcamelcamel lowest $266.
https://m.lordandtaylor.com/seiko-c...480&siteID=lw9MynSeamY-Xnz1q0KPR.n15YaCRDmPYw









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Zodiac Sea Dragon $971 from Amazon warehouse.
https://www.amazon.com/Zodiac-Seadr...SY340_QL65&dpPl=1&dpID=51lARd6zS7L&ref=plSrch
Limited To 82 Pieces

Paying homage to the brand's inaugural year, 1882, ZODIAC offers 82 pieces of each Limited Edition style, each individually numbered.
Cosc Certification

Every Zodiac Limited Edition watch is COSC Certified to ensure the highest level of quality and accuracy.
Additional Custom Strap

Special to the Limited Edition timepieces, an additional custom strap comes with each watch for interchangeable style.










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

mrb12186 said:


> I went with the sarb035, which looks to still be available at that price. The black dialed 033 does appear to have sold out though.
> 
> Somebody posted a picture of it a while back on brown leather with contrast stitching and I've wanted it ever since. May not be a keeper since it's probably too small for my wrist but I had to give it a shot at this price point with hassle free returns.


Divers are my watch of choice, usually in the 42-43mm range. Not because that is my favorite size but most of my better divers are around that size. The reason I am bringing that up is that whenever I wear one of my SARB's or other dress watches in the 37-39mm range, my initial reaction use to be that they were small. Funny thing, after a few hours to "recalibrate" my eyes, these "small" watches seemingly become the perfect size. In addition, on a leather strap, I simply forget it is there (except when I see it!) meaning that when I put one of my divers back on, I am immediately aware of the weight. BTW, my wrist is 7.25". The SARB035 (and 033) is classic...wear it well.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> Seiko coutora solar chronograph radio sync on sale for $238. Retail $595. Camelcamelcamel lowest $266.
> https://m.lordandtaylor.com/seiko-c...480&siteID=lw9MynSeamY-Xnz1q0KPR.n15YaCRDmPYw
> 
> 
> ...


Make this even sweeter by adding code FRIENDS. This will take off an additional 25% bringing it to $178 and change. Super hot deal!!

Sent from my Note


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Invicta Stores has the World Cup watches on sale again, CLEARANCE50 brings them to $50.

These are a great base for modding and are essentially the 8926OB, 40mm, NH35, etc..

https://invictastores.com/men/invicta-pro-diver-mens-limited-world-soccer-editions-model-28702


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BeFrugal is having a bonus cash back event. 7% back on watches at Amazon.

Also, ShopWorn has 15% off with code SALE15


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't think I saw this in my morning haze. But massdrop has a mako 2 for $129. Is that a good deal? I'm not sure on orient pricing.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-mako-ii-automatic-watch

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bulova Precisionist, black dial on bracelet, 43mm x 11mm, 100m WR, mineral crystal, model 96B252, *new*, $132 - $15 COLUMBUS18 promo = *$117, incl. 3-year mfg. warranty* (not tested). eBay (new): $160. Amazon: $130 from gray market seller Flying Fashion.

https://www.mygiftstop.com/products/watches-bulova-96b252-precisionist


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

WOCCI Watch Band - Vintage Leather Watch Strap, Choice of Color and Width - *$9 *from Amazon

Save $4 for the next few hours only. It has a lot of positive reviews for such an inexpensive strap.

https://www.amazon.com/WOCCI-20mm-W...941120011&s=Clothing&sr=1-32&ref=sr_1_32&th=1


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Casio G Shock ASICS Collaboration GBA800AT-1A for $102.60 at mynavyexchange with coupon code OCEANBLUE.

This model is $150-$160 everywhere else before any coupons. Has Bluetooth connectivity and a step tracker. Have not used those functions with a watch before so I don't know how well they work. I wish they made this in other colors.

https://www.mynavyexchange.com/mobile/pdp/pdpLayout.jsp?productId=12730009









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Ball fireman automatic for $595 with promo code EXBL100. Retail $1599
https://www.jomashop.com/ball-watch-nm2188c-s1-wh.html








Edit : black dial available for same price as well.


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

Where are Joma promo codes found? Are they emailed to targeted members? Posted at RetailMeNot? 

Or am I asking for state secrets?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bargain, not deal. Pro Trek triple sensor, mb6 atomic, solar, PRW-2500-1ER, *$163 USD incl. free international shipping, 2-year mfg. warranty*. Amazon: $225, but has dipped below $150 per C^3 -- looks like maybe black friday and then post-Christmas sales. An alt. colorway has been spotted for as low as $108. List: $300.

https://www.watches2u.com/watches/c...pro-trek-triple-sensor-tough-solar-watch.html

Casio product page here.


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> Seiko coutora solar chronograph radio sync on sale for $238. Retail $595. Camelcamelcamel lowest $266.
> https://m.lordandtaylor.com/seiko-c...480&siteID=lw9MynSeamY-Xnz1q0KPR.n15YaCRDmPYw
> 
> 
> ...


Can anybody recommend a good looking Radio Synced-type watch 40mm or under? Seems like these are always YUGE.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

BStu185 said:


> Can anybody recommend a good looking Radio Synced-type watch 40mm or under? Seems like these are always YUGE.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Take a look at the Citizen CB1090.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Double post...


----------



## maxfreakout (May 11, 2018)

The Sarb035 is a struggle to strap, for me at least! But we notice that the stitching is "off-white" on all three leather straps here - that is the key. That draws out and into the faux linen 'beige' dial. Once I figured that out, the universe became mine to control! But the problem with the SARBS is the thickness - I mean we are pushing 14mm left and right here?! I maintain that slim, 10mm, is the key to the sub 38mm world. Also khaki canvas can work with the Sarb035, and maybe black perlon.



MacInFL said:


> Divers are my watch of choice, usually in the 42-43mm range. Not because that is my favorite size but most of my better divers are around that size. The reason I am bringing that up is that whenever I wear one of my SARB's or other dress watches in the 37-39mm range, my initial reaction use to be that they were small. Funny thing, after a few hours to "recalibrate" my eyes, these "small" watches seemingly become the perfect size. In addition, on a leather strap, I simply forget it is there (except when I see it!) meaning that when I put one of my divers back on, I am immediately aware of the weight. BTW, my wrist is 7.25". The SARB035 (and 033) is classic...wear it well.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

BStu185 said:


> Can anybody recommend a good looking Radio Synced-type watch 40mm or under? Seems like these are always YUGE.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Casio Lineage lcw (anadigi) or liw models


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

Slant said:


> For those who didn't pull the trigger back in the summer, Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer ON BRACELET H7645513 on sale again for $325 USD with coupon code AFFKHAKI325 (expires 2018-10-10) - free shipping in the U.S. Go through ebates for 3% cashback.
> 
> I've said this before and I'll say it again: $325 for an ETA based automatic movement from a well established non-micro brand is certainly a good deal!
> 
> ...


This stupid thread is full of enablers. Once I saw the display case back and 80 hour power reserve I just couldn't say no to the Ashford deal on the Hamilton Pilot. Now the waiting game starts.
(Not my picture)


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Pneuma said:


> https://www.nist.gov/pml/time-and-frequency-division/radio-stations/wwv
> 
> I just found out about this news and it made me furious. Yes, indeed NIST atomic stations will all be shutdown on October 31, 2018. That means no atomic watches and clocks will work in North America.


It doesn't say why they are shutting it down. Does anyone know the reason behind it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

juice009 said:


> It doesn't say why they are shutting it down. Does anyone know the reason behind it.


Try these threads:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/possible-end-atomic-radio-signal-us-4773185.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/wwvb-being-shut-down-budget-4774085.html


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

maxfreakout said:


> The Sarb035 is a struggle to strap, for me at least! But we notice that the stitching is "off-white" on all three leather straps here - that is the key. That draws out and into the faux linen 'beige' dial. Once I figured that out, the universe became mine to control! But the problem with the SARBS is the thickness - I mean we are pushing 14mm left and right here?! I maintain that slim, 10mm, is the key to the sub 38mm world. Also khaki canvas can work with the Sarb035, and maybe black perlon.


It's actually 11mm thickness, much closer to your "slim" 10mm, so what's the "Problem"?


----------



## Bob_the_Wino (Oct 10, 2018)

cuica said:


> Casio Lineage lcw (anadigi) or liw models


Check JDM models carefully, some only sync with JP's transmitters and sellers aren't always candid about that. If I'm remembering right, LIW-M120 and LIW-M130 models are ones to avoid for this reason. For Casio, look for "Multiband5" or (preferably) "Multiband6" to ensure US/DE/CN/JP coverage.



juice009 said:


> It doesn't say why they are shutting it down. Does anyone know the reason behind it.


Well, I was going to post a helpful URL, but apparently I'm too newb to be trusted with such dangerous technology. So google up "swling" and "synchronizing-atomic-clocks-final-tock-time-may-no-longer-be-synchronous" to get what I had in mind.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Bob_the_Wino said:


> Check JDM models carefully, some only sync with JP's transmitters and sellers aren't always candid about that. If I'm remembering right, LIW-M120 and LIW-M130 models are ones to avoid for this reason. For Casio, look for "Multiband5" or (preferably) "Multiband6" to ensure US/DE/CN/JP coverage.
> 
> Well, I was going to post a helpful URL, but apparently I'm too newb to be trusted with such dangerous technology. So google up "swling" and "synchronizing-atomic-clocks-final-tock-time-may-no-longer-be-synchronous" to get what I had in mind.


If they input the module number off the back of the Casio into the Casio support website, the online instructions will tell them to which towers they sync. But you are correct, some models only sync with the Japan towers. Same goes from some Citizen watches.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

BStu185 said:


> Can anybody recommend a good looking Radio Synced-type watch 40mm or under? Seems like these are always YUGE.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I happen to be wearing my Casio Oceanus today. I am really loving this watch. I live in Northern California and it syncs every night from Boulder Colorado. 
And here it is next to a SARB033 for a size comparison.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Tissot Le Locle auto for $359. Retail $850.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales.../tissot-le-locle-automatic-t006-428-11-038-00
OriginSwitzerland

- Movement: Automatic.
- Case Diameter: 39.3.
- Case Thickness: 11.55.
- Case Material: Stainless Steel.
- Crystal Material: Sapphire.
- Dial Color: Silver.
- Dial Markers: Indices, Roman Numerals.
- Water Resistant: 30 M.
- Bracelet Material: Stainless Steel.
- Lug Width: 19.0.
- Power Reserve: 38H.
- Condition: New.
- Documents: Booklet/Manual.
- Box Type: Original.
- Warranty: Manufacturer's 2 Years










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## deezee123 (Feb 8, 2018)

nyonya said:


> Take a look at the Citizen CB1090.


I like the look of the cb1090. I'm picking up the Casio oceanus s100 which has a similar look from the post office today









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Zodiac Jetomatic for $510 with promo code LVMV2M0 (tested). Retail $995. Camelcamelcamel lowest $561.
http://www.watchstation.com/en_US/s...oryId=288189&N=0&pn=c&rec=17&imagePath=ZO9105









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedSeeker001 (Apr 12, 2016)

Not a deal:

I see someone beat me to it regarding the NIST WVW shutdown. Who knows what the current status is - is it just the marine broadcast or the time signal also?

https://www.nist.gov/pml/time-and-frequency-division/radio-stations/wwv


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

juice009 said:


> Pneuma said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.nist.gov/pml/time-and-frequency-division/radio-stations/wwv
> ...


The linked site says (bold mine): "The National Weather Service *Marine Storm Warning announcements*, broadcast on WWV and WWVH since 1971 will be discontinued after October 31, 2018. ...". It goes on to list things NIST broadcasts from these stations: "The broadcast information includes time announcements, standard time intervals, standard frequencies, UT1 time corrections, a BCD time code, geophysical alerts and *marine storm warnings*." So marine storm warnings appear to exclude time info. We're safe, for now.

This is on-topic, because the confusion could fuel a broad, atomic watch buying opportunity ;-)


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

john_s said:


> This stupid thread is full of enablers. Once I saw the display case back and 80 hour power reserve I just couldn't say no to the Ashford deal on the Hamilton Pilot. Now the waiting game starts.
> (Not my picture)
> View attachment 13548581


That one almost got me too. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Don't think this has been posted today. Lord and Taylor has the Bulova Devil Diver available on sale for $596, and with code 'friends' get an extra 25% off, which bring the total to about $447 before tax. Ebates is another 2% back. Free standard shipping, and if you have a shoprunner account then free 2 day shipping. The site says limited inventory, so if anyone has been waiting for one of these, this is probably a good chance to pick one up. Posting from my phone, so pls forgive any mistakes/errors.

https://www.lordandtaylor.com/bulov...e=Bulova&N=4294927271+302024219&bmUID=mpnXfzo

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Seiko Recraft SNKP27 $135.98 at Amazon. I have this watch & it gets compliments from civilians (non-WUS types) regularly.










https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Recraf...rds=snkp27&dpPl=1&dpID=41U4n5zWFDL&ref=plSrch


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

The price war is on! Joma has the Seiko Recraft SNKP23 for $137.50. Another rare rectangular watch on a bracelet.










https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-recraft-watch-snkp23.html


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

ki6h said:


> The price war is on! Joma has the Seiko Recraft SNKP23 for $137.50. Another rare rectangular watch on a bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is interesting looking watch, may have to jump on it. Anyone own this particular model? Any thoughts on it?

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

bolster said:


> Where are Joma promo codes found? Are they emailed to targeted members? Posted at RetailMeNot?
> 
> Or am I asking for state secrets?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure there are other places to find them but here are some I found.

https://www.jomashop.com/coupons-and-promocodes.html

https://www.retailmenot.com/view/jomashop.com

https://slickdeals.net/coupons/jomashop/#coupons-best

https://www.jomashop.com/flash-sale-offers.html


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

raheelc said:


> This is interesting looking watch, may have to jump on it. Anyone own this particular model? Any thoughts on it?
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


I don't own it but I know that it uses a 7S26. Also, It wears fairly large due to the rectangular shape. The owner of Long Island Watch profiled this watch when it first came out.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

raheelc said:


> This is interesting looking watch, may have to jump on it. Anyone own this particular model? Any thoughts on it?
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


I don't own it but I know that it uses a 7S26. Also, It wears fairly large due to the rectangular shape. The owner of Long Island Watch profiled this watch when it first came out.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

yinzburgher said:


> I don't own it but I know that it uses a 7S26. Also, It wears fairly large due to the rectangular shape. The owner of Long Island Watch profiled this watch when it first came out.


Thanks, I'll check out the video!


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

raheelc said:


> Don't think this has been posted today. Lord and Taylor has the Bulova Devil Diver available on sale for $596, and with code 'friends' get an extra 25% off, which bring the total to about $447 before tax. Ebates is another 2% back. Free standard shipping, and if you have a shoprunner account then free 2 day shipping. The site says limited inventory, so if anyone has been waiting for one of these, this is probably a good chance to pick one up.
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Why oh why do I read this thread?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

ki6h said:


> The price war is on! Joma has the Seiko Recraft SNKP23 for $137.50. Another rare rectangular watch on a bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wanted to point out that Amazon is also selling this watch at the same price as the green one. If you have prime, can get it within 2 days (or possibly faster), as opposed to Jomashop, which says ships within 1-3 days

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-RECRAF..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=88MYGK60QFYY6HDXSA8K


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

P415B said:


> Why oh why do I read this thread?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol Does that mean you gave in and bought one?


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)

I have the blue & green variations and really like them. Considering getting the burgundy one at this price. They are a little large but fine to wear casually.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Shopworn has the Frédérique Constant Rectangular Heartbeat for $420 using SALE15. 38mm x 46mm but likely wears a little bigger than specs. Powered by a modified ETA2824.

https://www.shopworn.com/product/frederique-constant-heartbeat-automatic-mens-watch-fc-310bs5c26/


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

As a previous owner, I can attest to this being a great deal on an awesome watch! Gorgeous dial, awesome bracelet, and Tritium....

Ball Trainmaster Streamliner - $700

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ball-t...ontent=1539253230504.438924198158683682471043

Some (non-studio) pics of mine - 


http://imgur.com/ywyZTQp


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

ki6h said:


> The price war is on! Joma has the Seiko Recraft SNKP23 for $137.50. Another rare rectangular watch on a bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uggh! I bought the burgundy one and an aftermarket oyster style bracelet. Someone make me stop!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Those square Seiko Recrafts are great. I owned that blue one fora while. Very cool watches for a very reasonable price.


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

raheelc said:


> Just wanted to point out that Amazon is also selling this watch at the same price as the green one. If you have prime, can get it within 2 days (or possibly faster), as opposed to Jomashop, which says ships within 1-3 days
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-RECRAF..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=88MYGK60QFYY6HDXSA8K


Plus 3.5% back through Ebates on watches on Amazon. Keep an eye on the tax though.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm a big fan of the Recraft series as well. I have the SNE448 (a.k.a. poor man's SARB017) and love it.

One day I'm going to look into getting an English/Kanji date wheel that fits it and replace the Eng/Spa one.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Not a deal

Anyone seen/heard any whispers of an upcoming Ebay coupon? Have my eye on a piece and wouldn't mind taking the max discount off.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Maurice Lacroix masterpiece auto for $750. Retail $3400. I really love the details of this dial, such a good looking watch.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...-masterpiece-automatic-mp6907-ss002-310-1-new
Product Details

OriginSwitzerland

- Model #: MP6907-SS002-310-1.
- Movement: Automatic.
- Case Diameter: 40mm.
- Case Material: Stainless Steel.
- Crystal Material: Sapphire.
- Case Back: Presentation.
- Bezel Material: Stainless Steel.
- Dial Color: Black.
- Dial Markers: Roman Numerals.
- Crown Type: Push/Pull.
- Water Resistant: 50M.
- Bracelet Material: Stainless Steel.
- Functions And Complications: Date.
- Condition: New.
- Documents: Booklet/Manual Only.
- Box Type: Original.
- Warranty: 2 Years Aftermarket










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Another Maurice Lecroix. Les classiques chronograph for $1300. Retail $3880. Seems like a good price for a swiss chrono with moonphase complication. Also available in silver dial for the same price.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...-chronograph-automatic-lc6078-ss001-331-1-new
OriginSwitzerland

- Model #: LC6078-SS001-331-1.
- Movement: Automatic.
- Case Diameter: 41mm.
- Case Material: Stainless Steel.
- Crystal Material: Sapphire.
- Case Back: Presentation.
- Bezel Material: Stainless Steel.
- Dial Color: Black.
- Dial Markers: Indices.
- Crown Type: Push/Pull.
- Water Resistant: 30M.
- Bracelet Material: Leather.
- Functions And Complications: Chronograph, Date, Moonphase.
- Condition: New.
- Documents: Booklet/Manual Only.
- Box Type: Original.
- Warranty: 2 Years Aftermarket










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Dub Rubb said:


> Maurice Lacroix masterpiece auto for $750. Retail $3400. I really love the details of this dial, such a good looking watch.
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...-masterpiece-automatic-mp6907-ss002-310-1-new
> Product Details
> 
> ...


Not sure if it's targeted only (I'm thinking it might be, based on how it's worded), but I received a "Mystery Offer Just for Me". I'm not sure if there's necessarily any rhyme or reason to the "math" they're using in their calculations, but this particular ML model includes $187.50 in store credit!

EDIT: Removing the small seconds from my shopping cart and adding the aforementioned moonphase chrono bumped the store credit to $300 (which, after playing around with a few other items, appears to be the max allotted store credit).


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Not sure if it's targeted only (I'm thinking it might be, based on how it's worded), but I received a "Mystery Offer Just for Me". I'm not sure if there's necessarily any rhyme or reason to the "math" they're using in their calculations, but this particular ML model includes $187.50 in store credit!
> 
> EDIT: Removing the small seconds from my shopping cart and adding the aforementioned moonphase chrono bumped the store credit to $300 (which, after playing around with a few other items, appears to be the max allotted store credit).


I got the same thing. I was hoping it was going to be another 20% off coupon, but hey, it's still something! Mine Also capped at $300 for the record.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Regarding Maurice Lacroix please note that while they look very good in the Product Photos (whoever makes these is a either a great photographer or a fantastic graphic designer - or both) in reality they may be quite different. For example:















So always make sure you see photos (or videos) of the actual watch before you make up your mind.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Seiko 5 Sports Automatic Japan Made SNZB23J2 Watch - *$103.50* from creationwatches ebay store

The discount will show up in checkout after it's added to your cart.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-5-Sp...de-23-Jewels-SNZB23J2-Mens-Watch/283205153824


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

buzz123 said:


> I have the blue & green variations and really like them. Considering getting the burgundy one at this price. They are a little large but fine to wear casually.
> 
> View attachment 13549839
> View attachment 13549841


Man that looks sharp.


----------



## Al30909 (May 31, 2014)

thedius said:


> Regarding Maurice Lacroix please note that while they look very good in the Product Photos (whoever makes these is a either a great photographer or a fantastic graphic designer - or both) in reality they may be quite different. For example:
> 
> View attachment 13550527
> View attachment 13550529
> ...


Wow that is a huge difference.

Thanks Al


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey guys,
Is there a discount code for seriouswatches.com by any chance?
Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Hamilton jazzmaster auto chrono for $775 with discount code SDJAZZM775. Retail $1995. Camelcamelcamel lowest $995.
https://www.ashford.com/us/H3254678...2587&cjevent=aedc13a1cda811e882c400bd0a1c0e0e









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Fortis Pilot Classic for $695 with promo code BSFT100. Retail $1995. Camelcamelcamel $1440.
https://www.jomashop.com/fortis-wat...e=CJ&cjevent=d381b5dacdac11e883fa00b50a1c0e0b









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sinn finally arrived from Japan after a full month in customs. They didn't even open the package. Looks very close to new for a 10-year old watch. It's a Japanese market limited edition of 200 pieces.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Boz09ZTnyfD/


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

buzz123 said:


> I have the blue & green variations and really like them. Considering getting the burgundy one at this price. They are a little large but fine to wear casually.
> 
> View attachment 13549839
> View attachment 13549841


I picked up the blue and green from Amazon. Will decide which one to keep once I check them both out.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Random question, but for the eBates Rakuten Global 20% when it happens, is there an eBates maximum cash back? Because I'm planning on buying a watch around $5000 from Rakuten if I can get the entire 20% from eBates. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Random question, but for the eBates Rakuten Global 20% when it happens, is there an eBates maximum cash back? Because I'm planning on buying a watch around $5000 from Rakuten if I can get the entire 20% from eBates.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


No previous caps that I recall. If your going to drop $5K on a watch, I would read the fine-print. Regardless of what the forum says.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

mannal said:


> No previous caps that I recall. If your going to drop $5K on a watch, I would read the fine-print. Regardless of what the forum says.


Oh yeah I will definitely be reading all their fine print XD

Just curious about others in this thread who made large purchases during the promos. I don't recall reading of any Ebates cap and none of my previous ones were capped (although they were only like $700 watches).

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Oh yeah I will definitely be reading all their fine print XD
> 
> Just curious about others in this thread who made large purchases during the promos. I don't recall reading of any Ebates cap and none of my previous ones were capped (although they were only like $700 watches).
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I have gone as high as $2K. I know others have exceeded that.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

john_s said:


> (Not my picture)
> View attachment 13548581


That's my pic 



TDKFM said:


> That one almost got me too. Let us know how it turns out.


I no longer own it but It is a fantastic watch. I loved how low profile it is. Wears great on the bracelet and NATO 
At that price is a great deal. Trust me, I paid a lot more than that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

You can count on it. Rolex Explorer II and Omega Speedmaster Pro have both worked for me. The cash back on the latter didn't show up until I emailed but they fixed it instantly.


AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Random question, but for the eBates Rakuten Global 20% when it happens, is there an eBates maximum cash back? Because I'm planning on buying a watch around $5000 from Rakuten if I can get the entire 20% from eBates.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

EL_GEEk said:


> That's my pic
> 
> I no longer own it but It is a fantastic watch. I loved how low profile it is. Wears great on the bracelet and NATO
> At that price is a great deal. Trust me, I paid a lot more than that
> ...


Nice, are the center links of the bracelet polished?


----------



## lloydchristmas (Nov 13, 2014)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Random question, but for the eBates Rakuten Global 20% when it happens, is there an eBates maximum cash back? Because I'm planning on buying a watch around $5000 from Rakuten if I can get the entire 20% from eBates.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I would be very careful with eBates. I placed two orders with them and the 20% cashback showed up in my account within a few minutes. Nearing a week later, my account was locked without notice and I was finally told it was due to them not being able to verify the purchases. I then provided them with the e-mails from The Watch Shop in Japan showing that payment was made through Rakuten only to be told that Rakuten marketplace informed them the purchases were returned.

I'm wearing the one of the watches right now. It's utter BS what I'm having to do just to prove I made a purchase through their app. I'll never use them again after this.


----------



## lloydchristmas (Nov 13, 2014)

Double post.


----------



## Wahlaoeh (Sep 8, 2013)

lloydchristmas said:


> I would be very careful with eBates. I placed two orders with them and the 20% cashback showed up in my account within a few minutes. Nearing a week later, my account was locked without notice and I was finally told it was due to them not being able to verify the purchases. I then provided them with the e-mails from The Watch Shop in Japan showing that payment was made through Rakuten only to be told that Rakuten marketplace informed them the purchases were returned.
> 
> I'm wearing the one of the watches right now. It's utter BS what I'm having to do just to prove I made a purchase through their app. I'll never use them again after this.


I had a similar experience but after showing them my payment email to the shop in rakuten global, Ebates reactivated my account and my rebates are in place

Could it be a case of your seller playing you out?

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Wahlaoeh said:


> I had a similar experience but after showing them my payment email to the shop in rakuten global, Ebates reactivated my account and my rebates are in place
> 
> Could it be a case of your seller playing you out?
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


I think eBates is becoming more and more strict now. I have a few non-watch-related purchases got rebates revoked. When I contacted eBates, they said the retailers did not pay the rebates, so they had to remove them from my account.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Pneuma said:


> I think eBates is becoming more and more strict now. I have a few non-watch-related purchases got rebates revoked. When I contacted eBates, they said the retailers did not pay the rebates, so they had to remove them from my account.


Wouldn't expect that from Rakuten, which owns Ebates, but you never know!

I've used ebates a ton and have had a few problems, but mostly with eBay or Amazon (with cash back only on random categories).

I got a speedmaster and a nomos from rakuten and haven't had any problems yet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

Jack Mason Field Camp watch - $87.75 at Steep and Cheap. Retail $195

https://www.steepandcheap.com/jack-mason-field-camp-watch

Housing Material:

stainless steel

Strap Material:

nylon

Face Material:

mineral crystal

Movement:

Japanese quartz

Submersible:

10 ATM/100 meters

Face Size:

38mm

Recommended Use:

casual

Manufacturer Warranty:

10 year


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic Chronograph H71566583 - *$535* from Ashford with code AFFFIELD535

Another 3% cash back through Ebates.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...=49BC74823319E9F2825AC48CC09748A1.prd-store31


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

pb9610 said:


> Jack Mason Field Camp watch - $87.75 at Steep and Cheap. Retail $195
> 
> https://www.steepandcheap.com/jack-mason-field-camp-watch
> 
> ...


10 year warranty for $90??!!!! Jeez that's pretty incredible.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Does anyone have any insight from previous years for when the next eBay 15 or 20% off coupon might be? I showed my dad my Oceanus today and he was trying to get me to order one for him. He even offered up his Squale for it! I advised him that a discount is always right around the corner and he just needs to be patient, but would like to tell him it's not gonna be TOO long.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Dub Rubb said:


> Does anyone have any insight from previous years for when the next eBay 15 or 20% off coupon might be? I showed my dad my Oceanus today and he was trying to get me to order one for him. He even offered up his Squale for it! I advised him that a discount is always right around the corner and he just needs to be patient, but would like to tell him it's not gonna be TOO long.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


I'd like to say they usually have one at least once a month, but I could be wrong.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

One-day *12% cash back* from Ebates from various retailers, including Sierra Trading Post, Macy's, JCPenney and Barney's New York:

https://www.ebates.com/flash-sale

Quickly scanning STP, Macy's and JCP, no new deals jumped out at me. Barney's has some Bell & Ross and Rolex, but I can't judge their prices.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

double post bargain: Seiko Prospex Air Diver 200M Monster SRP583K1 on bracelet, $354 - 10% store discount (no code req.) = *$319*. Amazon: $391.

It has been $252 at chronograph-divers (now OOS):
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...thread-7-2018-a-4604625-781.html#post46389875

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Pros...ster-SRP583K1-SRP583K-Mens-Watch/273482834996


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Pneuma said:


> I think eBates is becoming more and more strict now. I have a few non-watch-related purchases got rebates revoked. When I contacted eBates, they said the retailers did not pay the rebates, so they had to remove them from my account.


From my brief experience thus far, Ebates is much, much worse at this game than BeFrugal or Honey. I haven't had a single issue with either of those 2 tracking sales or rebates, but with Ebates, about 50% of my purchases don't show up at all. I'm waiting on Ebates to confirm 3 watch purchases (on Rakuten Global from the last 20% offer!), a hotel reservation, and a flight. All with the Chrome extension installed, all with me confirming it reflects my shopping trip right before I clicked to pay. They offer a bigger score sometimes, but I am not impressed with their reliability.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Speaking of BeFrugal, it looks like 7% cashback on watches at Amazon is back.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Not a Deal

I have been using eBates since 2007. Like any service, there is a chance something will go wrong. Some folks just don't follow the rules, expectations are missed and they become frustrated with the process. 

Others, like me, follow the rules and ..... just happens. I recall having two issues. One was resolved shortly after I followed the documented process (hours, not days). The second issue was when I bought my MM300. There was an issue with conversion and my final bill. I followed the documented process and after a few electronic exchanges, my account was credited the missing $. 

As I have said many times, deal-hunting is risk Vs. reward. I am willing to take a risk to get the reward. That means I know there is risk to-start and I set my expectations appropriately.

My $.02 and remember, be-kind and re-wind.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

mannal said:


> Not a Deal
> 
> I have been using eBates since 2007. Like any service, there is a chance something will go wrong. Some folks just don't follow the rules, expectations are missed and they become frustrated with the process.
> 
> ...


Eh, I'm 2 weeks out from contacting them about my purchases on Rakuten and still no resolution. At this point I have about as much faith in them to make it right as I do in their system to work properly to begin with.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> Eh, I'm 2 weeks out from contacting them about my purchases on Rakuten and still no resolution. At this point I have about as much faith in them to make it right as I do in their system to work properly to begin with.


I'm confident that my time will come. Good luck!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer for $319 shipped from Ashford with code SDAVIATION319. Sweet deal I'd go for if I wasn't broke right now.

https://www.ashford.com/us/H7645573...2587&cjevent=58955f27ce3111e8832502050a24060c


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

SteamJ said:


> Sweet deal I'd go for if I wasn't broke right now.


Story of my life.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

SteamJ said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer for $319 shipped from Ashford with code SDAVIATION319. Sweet deal I'd go for if I wasn't broke right now.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/H7645573...2587&cjevent=58955f27ce3111e8832502050a24060c
> 
> View attachment 13553191


Hold out for the bracelet version. It goes on sale for $325 what seems like once a month. Search for H76455133 in this thread. The last promo just expired on 10/10.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Oris Big Crown automatic for $660. Retail $2050. Camelcamelcamel all time low $647.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...018/oris-big-crown-automatic-733-7649-4031-mb
Product Details

OriginSwitzerland

- Model #: 733 7649 4031 MB..
- Movement: Automatic.
- Case Diameter: 38mm.
- Case Material: Stainless Steel.
- Case Back: Presentation.
- Dial Color: Silver.
- Bracelet Material: Stainless Steel.
- Bracelet Length: 7.5".
- Condition: New.
- Documents: None.
- Box Type: Generic.
- Warranty: Manufacturer's 2 Year










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ossamanity said:


> Story of my life.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same. Holding out for maybe another Save the Ocean Turtle sale. But I do really like that Hamilton Aviation


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mannal said:


> Not a Deal
> 
> I have been using eBates since 2007. Like any service, there is a chance something will go wrong. Some folks just don't follow the rules, expectations are missed and they become frustrated with the process.
> 
> ...


Ebates works fine for me. One more month until payout.

"Your next Big Fat Check for $2,295.96 will be sent on 11/15/18 via check."


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Ebates works fine for me. One more month until payout.
> 
> "Your next Big Fat Check for $2,295.96 will be sent on 11/15/18 via check."


Holy smokes, how much stuff do you buy? Your buying habits reflect that of a single man with no wife or kids. I used to be that way. lol


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation has the Montblanc Chronometrie full calendar automatic with moonphase, Model 112538, on sale for $1,795. Rebates Me or Top Cashback rebate would take that to $1,669.35. That's a screamin' deal. The next-best price I see is over $3,000. It's a Sellita movement with a Dubois Depraz module. Despite all of the bells and whistles, it's only 9.7mm thick.

It gives off the vibe of a Patek, or something similar that costs much, much more. Sorely tempted, but I'm not sure I can deal with a watch that doesn't have a second hand. I'll always be wondering if it's actually running.

https://www.gemnation.com/watches/Montblanc-Chronometrie-112538-48786.html


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Rocat said:


> Holy smokes, how much stuff do you buy? Your buying habits reflect that of a single man with no wife or kids. I used to be that way. lol


All it takes is one large purchase. Despite the wife/kid, the no-cap on eBates is often irresistible.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation has the Montblanc Chronometrie full calendar automatic with moonphase, Model 112538, on sale for $1,795. Rebates Me or Top Cashback rebate would take that to $1,669.35. That's a screamin' deal. The next-best price I see is over $3,000. It's a Sellita movement with a Dubois Depraz module. Despite all of the bells and whistles, it's only 9.7mm thick.
> 
> It gives off the vibe of a Patek, or something similar that costs much, much more. Sorely tempted, but I'm not sure I can deal with a watch that doesn't have a second hand. I'll always be wondering if it's actually running.
> 
> https://www.gemnation.com/watches/Montblanc-Chronometrie-112538-48786.html


Whew, triple calendar and a moonphase? Invest in a dedicated winder!


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

JakeJD said:


> Whew, triple calendar and a moonphase? Invest in a dedicated winder!


Agreed. I can't even deal with watch with a date without keeping it on a winder.


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation has the Montblanc Chronometrie full calendar automatic with moonphase, Model 112538, on sale for $1,795. Rebates Me or Top Cashback rebate would take that to $1,669.35. That's a screamin' deal. The next-best price I see is over $3,000. It's a Sellita movement with a Dubois Depraz module. Despite all of the bells and whistles, it's only 9.7mm thick.
> 
> It gives off the vibe of a Patek, or something similar that costs much, much more. Sorely tempted, but I'm not sure I can deal with a watch that doesn't have a second hand. I'll always be wondering if it's actually running.
> 
> https://www.gemnation.com/watches/Montblanc-Chronometrie-112538-48786.html


I've never had a watch without a seconds hand. Can you still hear the watch ticking? Or does it go away together without the seconds hand.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton Jazzmaster GMT model H32695131 for $499 with coupon code 'AFFJZZ499'
> 
> ...
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/H32695131.pid


This Hamilton GMT deal from May is back at Ashford until 10/17. 42mm x 12mm, 50m WR, ETA 2893-2 automatic. *$499* with code AFFJZZ499 (tested). eBay: $680. Amazon: $769.


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

HasselHoth said:


> Hold out for the bracelet version. It goes on sale for $325 what seems like once a month. Search for H76455133 in this thread. The last promo just expired on 10/10.


I just pulled the trigger on that deal. Should be showing up today. Seemed like a screaming deal. Closest price I saw was almost 500 bucks on eBay.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

NOT A DEAL. How often does Sierra Trading Post send coupons? I changed my email settings back when that discussion was going on here and haven't received anything. Anyone have a coupon to share? 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

TDKFM said:


> Nice, are the center links of the bracelet polished?


Yes they are.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Starking AM0242* (Chopard L.U.C XP URUSHI homage) - *$39.99*
41mm x 11mm stainless steel case w/rose gold plating, 28,800 SK 1813 movement, sapphire crystal, 50M WR


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> *Starking AM0242* (Chopard L.U.C XP URUSHI homage) - *$39.99*
> 41mm x 11mm stainless steel case w/rose gold plating, 28,800 SK 1813 movement, sapphire crystal, 50M WR


Haven't seen that cock tail time model before.


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

It's Starking to grow on me.


HoustonReal said:


> *Starking AM0242* (Chopard L.U.C XP URUSHI homage) - *$39.99*
> 41mm x 11mm stainless steel case w/rose gold plating, 28,800 SK 1813 movement, sapphire crystal, 50M WR


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> *Starking AM0242* (Chopard L.U.C XP URUSHI homage) - *$39.99*
> 41mm x 11mm stainless steel case w/rose gold plating, 28,800 SK 1813 movement, sapphire crystal, 50M WR


Where's a cockblock when you need one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *Starking AM0242* (Chopard L.U.C XP URUSHI homage) - *$39.99*
> 41mm x 11mm stainless steel case w/rose gold plating, 28,800 SK 1813 movement, sapphire crystal, 50M WR


That's a nice cock.


----------



## Bob_the_Wino (Oct 10, 2018)

Gonkl said:


> It's Starking to grow on me.


He's gone rave-starking mad!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> This Hamilton GMT deal from May is back at Ashford until 10/17. 42mm x 12mm, 50m WR, ETA 2893-2 automatic. *$499* with code AFFJZZ499 (tested). eBay: $680. Amazon: $769.


Yup, got that $499 Ashford deal last week for this unusual GMT. Called the Khaki GMT Air Race, I don't see this dial anywhere else online:



Beware of the pins & collars bracelet when sizing it.



Great ETA-2893 GMT for this price. Bezel is CDT and bidirectional. Has only one click, at 12H.



Came packaged in a large, stitched Hamilton gift box, nicer than a Rolex box, admitttedly not saying much.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Armond Nicolet M02 for $899 after promo code EXTRA20 (tested). Retail $5800.
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/armand-nicolet/m02/9146A-AG-M9140.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=5









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

This JUST sneaks into the affordable realm at $999.20 after promo code EXTRA20. Retail $5700.
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/.../60650-21G211-21A.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=30









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

And this one well out of affordable range, but I like it. Glasshute Original square chrono for $4495 after promo code EXTRA20 (tested). Retail $9700
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...ph/39-34-03-32-04.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=42









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm literally swooning. Thanks for the heads up on this deal!


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

Hamilton Men's Khaki Field Quartz Watch H68311533 for $139 via coupon code "DMFIELD139". Plus 3% back through Ebates.

https://www.ashford.com/us/H68311533.pid

HAMILTON
Khaki Field Quartz Men's Watch
H68311533
Hamilton, Khaki Field Quartz, Men's Watch, Stainless Steel Case, Leather Strap, Swiss Quartz (Battery-Powered), H68311533

RETAIL:	$325.00
ASHFORD PRICE:	$201.50


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

Certina Men's DS 1 Powermatic 80 Watch C029-407-11-031-00 for $318 via coupon code "DMDS318". Plus 3% back through Ebates.

https://www.ashford.com/us/C029-407-11-031-00.pid

RETAIL:	$960.00
ASHFORD PRICE:	$576.00


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Back in Stock!*
*Lowest prices, Quick Shipping and Amazon Return Guarantee - US Residents Only*

*Starking AM0255* (AM0184 on bracelet) *$44.99 White dial * or *$49.99 Black dial*https://amzn.to/2pQOuKR
40mm x 12mm 316L stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, 25 jewel/28,800 bph in-house automatic movement, 50M WR


























*Starking AM0194* (Tissot Tradition homage) - *$45.99* ($48.99-$3.00 instant coupon)
40mm x 12mm 316L stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, 25 jewel/28,800 bph in-house automatic movement, 50M WR


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Note it's rather small at 33mm with a L2L of 39mm and 18 mm band.



HasselHoth said:


> Hamilton Men's Khaki Field Quartz Watch H68311533 for $139 via coupon code "DMFIELD139". Plus 3% back through Ebates.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/H68311533.pid
> 
> ...


----------



## Quincas (Feb 15, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> This JUST sneaks into the affordable realm at $999.20 after promo code EXTRA20. Retail $5700.
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/.../60650-21G211-21A.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=30
> 
> 
> ...


I got this a few months ago when a code brought it down to 899.

Its a nice watch to own and wear. When you can read the time. Silver dial reflects light and in the dark, there's no lume.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

I don't want to forget about the ladies! Here is a Hamilton ladies Jazzmaster for $399 after promo code EXTRA20 (tested). Retail $895. Camelcamelcamel lowest $554.
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/jazzmaster/lady/H42215151.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=23









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

Dub Rubb said:


> I don't want to forget about the ladies! Here is a Hamilton ladies Jazzmaster for $399 after promo code EXTRA20 (tested). Retail $895. Camelcamelcamel lowest $554.
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/jazzmaster/lady/H42215151.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=23
> 
> 
> ...


This looks very good, but I am having issues with how it is to tell time in real life as from the picture it does not look like it would be easy to read time at all with silver dial and silver hands AND silver markers..


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Didn't know Amazon didn't accept PayPal until now, damit!!!


HoustonReal said:


> *Back in Stock!*
> *Lowest prices, Quick Shipping and Amazon Return Guarantee - US Residents Only*
> 
> *Starking AM0255* (AM0184 on bracelet) *$44.99 White dial * or *$49.99 Black dial*https://amzn.to/2pQOuKR
> ...


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Interesting Starking skeletonized sport watch for $40. It is twice that on eBay.

I have the white Starking dress watch above and I think it is quite amazing for the ~$40 price.


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)

Massdrop has the glycine combat 6 (again) for $289.99. Notable because they have the 36mm blue.

https://www.massdrop.com/payment/3358003/confirmation


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

RyanD said:


> Haven't seen that cock tail time model before.


What a cock-a-mamie


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

westNE said:


> Didn't know Amazon didn't accept PayPal until now, damit!!!
> 
> 
> HoustonReal said:
> ...


Can you deposit the amount from paypal to reimburse another form of payment?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Hodari D. said:


> Massdrop has the glycine combat 6 (again) for $289.99. Notable because they have the 36mm blue.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/payment/3358003/confirmation


Notable because I just bought the 36mm blue. Wasn't part of the plan, but that just in fact happened. Does free will exist? A common question among philosophers and WIS alike!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Luckydawg003 (Jun 18, 2016)

Just ordered the blue 43mm glycine combat 6 from massdrop. Since I missed out last time. I think the 36mm would be too small. Really happy it came back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

batmansk6 said:


> I guess it's Victorinox chronograph season at tj Maxx.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Went back and the brown was on clearance so I picked that up. The rest are still normal price. Be on the lookout y'all.

The sub-dial in the top right spins when you use the chronograph function to count 1/10ths of a second. Pretty cool.









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Time100 Voyager W70035G* Flyback Date and Power Reserve Rose-Gold watch - *$49.99*
41.5mm x 13mm stainless steel case, 49mm LTL, mineral crystal, Sea-Gull ST2505 automatic movement, 5 ATM WR, rose gold plated, 20mm leather strap w/deployment clasp, display back

Sea-Gull ST2505 movement is *$50* by itself on eBay!
Sea-Gull is selling watches with this movement from $183 to $300+ 
This model is on SALE for *$228* on Time100 website. ($149.99 on Ali Express)


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I've been home with a cold, but the temptation to drive to the closest TJ Maxx is strong. I returned a blue Chrono Classic XLS last year and have been kicking myself for it. Curious to see what they have now. If only Marshall's or Home Goods carried the watches as well. . .


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> *Time100 Voyager W70035G* Flyback Date and Power Reserve Rose-Gold watch - *$49.99*
> 41.5mm x 13mm stainless steel case, 49mm LTL, mineral crystal, Sea-Gull ST2505 automatic movement, 5 ATM WR, rose gold plated, 20mm leather strap w/deployment clasp, display back
> 
> Sea-Gull ST2505 movement is *$50* by itself on eBay!
> ...


I personally don't like it, but that looks like one helluva watch for 50 bucks!!


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Rakuten (not global) is having a 15% off sitewide with Promo code SAVE15. Brings the Seiko SKX007 and 009 down to about $170 on bracelet. Retail $395.
I am sure there are plenty of other deals to be found, but note that the discount is capped at $60.
https://www.rakuten.com/search/Seiko skx/









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> Rakuten (not global) is having a 15% off sitewide with Promo code SAVE15. Brings the Seiko SKX007 and 009 down to about $170 on bracelet. Retail $395.
> I am sure there are plenty of other deals to be found, but note that the discount is capped at $60.
> https://www.rakuten.com/search/Seiko skx/
> 
> ...


Use APPAREL20 for 20% off (capped at $40) bringing down to $160 less 3% back from ebates for an SKX007K2 (on bracelet).

Use APPAREL20 for any item under 266.66 and SAVE15 over that to maximize savings.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> *Back in Stock!*
> 
> Starking AM0255 (AM0184 on bracelet) $44.99 White dial or $49.99 Black dial
> 40mm x 12mm 316L stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, 25 jewel/28,800 bph in-house automatic movement, 50M WR


Is this starking has st2130?


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

TheJohnP said:


> Can you deposit the amount from paypal to reimburse another form of payment?


I could but I try to keep my watch purchases to my "fun" money that I keep in my PayPal account. It I don't have the funds or can't make it happen then I guess I don't need it that bad...
Nick

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

Did anyone who bought a SARB033/035 from Amazon earlier this week when they were $318 have their watch ship? Still waiting for my 035 to ship and 4 days seems long to me for an Amazon order...


----------



## mrb12186 (Nov 29, 2017)

Pissodes said:


> Did anyone who bought a SARB033/035 from Amazon earlier this week when they were $318 have their watch ship? Still waiting for my 035 to ship and 4 days seems long to me for an Amazon order...


I ordered the SARB035, it was delayed a day but I received it this afternoon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

Pissodes said:


> Did anyone who bought a SARB033/035 from Amazon earlier this week when they were $318 have their watch ship? Still waiting for my 035 to ship and 4 days seems long to me for an Amazon order...


I ordered both pretty much when the price dropped on each and got them in 2 days (Prime).


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Paul Picot fly back chronograph for $970. Retail $5500
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...nde-flyback-chrono-automatic-p7049-20-353l002
Product Details

OriginSwitzerland

- Model #: P7049.20.353L002.
- Movement: Automatic.
- Case Diameter: 40mm.
- Case Material: Stainless Steel.
- Case Back: Presentation.
- Dial Color: Black.
- Water Resistant: 50M.
- Bracelet Material: Leather.
- Bracelet Length: 7.5".
- Condition: New.
- Documents: None.
- Box Type: Generic.
- Warranty: Manufacturer's 2 Year










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Pissodes said:


> Did anyone who bought a SARB033/035 from Amazon earlier this week when they were $318 have their watch ship? Still waiting for my 035 to ship and 4 days seems long to me for an Amazon order...


I received mine within 2 days.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> Paul Picot fly back chronograph for $970. Retail $5500
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...nde-flyback-chrono-automatic-p7049-20-353l002
> Product Details
> 
> ...


Big YMMV - the targeted 20% at ToM works on this.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> Big YMMV - the targeted 20% at ToM works on this.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


If I had that discount going, I would be VERY tempted to pick this up for $1880.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...re-owned-5c7b6dea-e8ed-44c1-9737-52c33a1db2b6









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Dub Rubb said:


> If I had that discount going, I would be VERY tempted to pick this up for $1880.
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...re-owned-5c7b6dea-e8ed-44c1-9737-52c33a1db2b6


Bear in mind it is pre-owned


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Bear in mind it is pre-owned


True, and that is one thing I hate about touch of modern. They give no information on condition or history. As tempted as I have been, I stick to new watches from there.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> If I had that discount going, I would be VERY tempted to pick this up for $1880.
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...re-owned-5c7b6dea-e8ed-44c1-9737-52c33a1db2b6
> 
> 
> ...


These two are calling my name. Leaning more towards the bronze.









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

batmansk6 said:


> These two are calling my name. Leaning more towards the bronze.


I ordered the bronze one myself. Hard to beat bronze and blue.

Not a deal: Finally got the ingredients together for this. The color matches, and it's quite tasty.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

RyanD said:


> I ordered the bronze one myself. Hard to beat bronze and blue.
> 
> Not a deal: Finally got the ingredients together for this. The color matches, and it's quite tasty.
> 
> View attachment 13557447


That's awesome! Good work! Now I have to figure out what's in the O.G cocktail time cocktail.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Is this starking has st2130?


No. Starking has its own in-house movements. This is their SK Series 1813, a modified 2813 design running at 28,800.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> Paul Picot fly back chronograph for $970. Retail $5500
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...nde-flyback-chrono-automatic-p7049-20-353l002
> Product Details
> 
> ...


Looks to be gone. (If you're still seeing it, plz let me know.)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

capisce1987 said:


> Looks to be gone. (If you're still seeing it, plz let me know.)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...nde-flyback-chrono-automatic-p7049-20-353l002 still see it on my end. Try this link and scroll down if the first one doesn't work.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...mepieces-c7bff124-b05e-4f29-a2a6-9242a92959a5

Edit : it is in the "amazing timepieces" section. About half way down.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...nde-flyback-chrono-automatic-p7049-20-353l002 still see it on my end. Try this link and scroll down if the first one doesn't work.
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...mepieces-c7bff124-b05e-4f29-a2a6-9242a92959a5
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

capisce1987 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


No problem bud. Deal hunting has become my new pastime. It makes it all worth it of someone takes advantage of it. I am just waiting for that one big score. Like a crate of Pogues selling for $40 a piece. Or like the Kontiki deal of years past.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> No problem bud. Deal hunting has become my new pastime. It makes it all worth it of someone takes advantage of it. I am just waiting for that one big score. Like a crate of Pogues selling for $40 a piece. Or like the Kontiki deal of years past.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


That would be nice!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> No problem bud. Deal hunting has become my new pastime. It makes it all worth it of someone takes advantage of it. I am just waiting for that one big score. Like a crate of Pogues selling for $40 a piece. Or like the Kontiki deal of years past.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


I vaguely remember the Kontiki deal, but which model was it and what were they selling for back in the day?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> I vaguely remember the Kontiki deal, but which model was it and what were they selling for back in the day?


WOW = World of Watches receipt on Thanksgiving Day 2015, the day before Black Friday. The faster clickers were able to get the bracelet version at this price.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> WOW = World of Watches receipt on Thanksgiving Day 2015, the day before Black Friday. The faster clickers were able to get the bracelet version at this price.


Wow now Im jealous that I wasn't on here when they were on sale! Great looking watch.


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

If I was willing to spend over $500 for a watch, this might be one I'd seriously consider at Ashford--$600 and change?? Umm...yeah...









JeanRichard Aquascope Gray with a Brushed Steel-like dial -- Certified Pre-Owned - Never Worn/Pristine Condition (which, let's face it, is at least equal to buying one off WUS- *$619* -- https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...-11E201-FK6A-SD.pid?so=28&nid=sct_jeanrichard

And of course, with their 20% off clearance items deal they always have, there are these two, as well, from JeanRichard, if you absolutely must have brand new:

$836 + 20% off - https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...0660-21-002-001.pid?so=20&nid=sct_jeanrichard

$844 + 20% off - https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...660-21G251-FK6A.pid?so=19&nid=sct_jeanrichard

I have purchased four watches from Ashford over the past year, and not a single issue on any of them--pre-owned or brand new. Just be careful, because for every great deal they have, they have another watch that will be way overpriced...so make sure you do your due diligence and see if the item is cheaper somewhere else.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Decent deal. Watchgooroo just listed some new Glycine Automatic Double Twelves on Bracelet for $599. Offered and accepted $400. Next best price I could finds was $449 for similar on strap, not bracelet. Safe to say the $599 is a 'best price' for these models. $390 is pretty good, wish I could've waited for an ebay coupon event.....but my impatience got the best of me.
*
$1,725 MSRP
$599 Ebay through watchgooroo
$400 Offered and accepted
- $6 Top Cash rebate
- $4 Ebay rewards
$390 NET/NET*

*SPECS*
*BRAND*: Glycine SERIES Airman GL0175, GL0176, GL0178 
*Size*: 42mm
*Bracelet*/Strap: 22mm
*Manufacture*: Swiss Made 
*Automatic Engine* - Glycine Calibre GL293
*Power Reserve*: 42 Hours
*Crown*: Screw Down
*Water Resistance*: 100m/330ft
*Bezel*: Uni-Directional
*Crystal*: Sapphire
*Caseback*: Transparent










*Glycine *Men's 3955.181.MB1 *Airman Double Twelve Automatic *42mm - GL0175 on bracelet

*LINK ->*https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Mens-3955-181-MB1-Airman-Double-Twelve-Automatic-42mm-GL0175/332838458502?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160727114228%26meid%3Dec54d96bfda24dea8f9c5886987afacb%26pid%3D100290%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D332838458502%26itm%3D332838458502&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507










*Glycine* Men's 3955.191.MB1 *Airman Double Twelve Automatic* 42mm - GL0176 on bracelet

*LINK ->*https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Mens-3955-191-MB1-Airman-Double-Twelve-Automatic-42mm-GL0176/332838460855?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160727114228%26meid%3Da23ce0f1092e453abb6ae53c5b88d15e%26pid%3D100290%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D332838458502%26itm%3D332838460855&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507










*Glycine *Men's 3955.292.LB9B *Airman Double Twelve Automatic *42mm - GL0178 on strap

*LINK ->*https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Mens-3955-292-LB9B-Airman-Double-Twelve-Automatic-42mm-GL0178/332838462737?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160727114228%26meid%3D1b9d3a7bc28744f48d483c1fc2a6345b%26pid%3D100290%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D332838460855%26itm%3D332838462737&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I’ve never seen those Glycine bracelets. They look pretty cool.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic 38mm H70455133 - *$340* from Jomashop on Rakuten.com with code SAVE15

SAVE15 = 15% off with max savings of $60
APPAREL20 = 20% off with max savings of $40

Another 3% cash back through Ebates brings it to *$330*.

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/HML-H70455133/?sku=HML-H70455133









I just bought this. It figured it was an inevitability that I would own this one at some point. I thought I would wait patiently and eventually come across a lightly used example on ebay. Maybe get it for around $300 if I was lucky. But this brand new one comes to $330 if you include the cash back from Ebates. Tough to beat so really no sense in waiting. Despite my collection being too big and my serial flipping habit, I think this one may be a long term keeper.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> I've never seen those Glycine bracelets. They look pretty cool.


Looks like the same bracelet they used for the Airman Airfighter. So far, I can't find any shots of the glass caseback, but suspect it will look similar/same to the other strapped models.


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

WTM said:


> Just got this one today $323 out the door at Kohl's, $60 Kohls Cash which wife spending as I tap this out. I went through Ebates, looked like I should get some cash back but didn't. Don't understand how that works yet. Very cool watch looks and runs great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Update, I just recieved email from Ebates 
saying I will get $42.48 for this purchase
plus $10.00 for first time use. Making this
one of my best deals so far.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Citizen Solar chronograph for $140. Retail $250. Available in 3 different colorways. I really like the looks of this one, especially the off-white on leather.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/citizen-eco-drive-ca0641-solar-watch









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

HasselHoth said:


> Certina Men's DS 1 Powermatic 80 Watch C029-407-11-031-00 for $318 via coupon code "DMDS318". Plus 3% back through Ebates.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/C029-407-11-031-00.pid
> 
> ...


I bought the same watch just two weeks ago and also from Ashford for $360 - so this one is not such a great deal. I'd wait, maybe they'll have them cheaper again soon.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

konax said:


> I bought the same watch just two weeks ago and also from Ashford for $360 - so this one is not such a great deal. I'd wait, maybe they'll have them cheaper again soon.


Not sure how $360 is a better deal than $318 + 3% Ebates CB.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Peace N Time said:


> Not sure how $360 is a better deal than $318 + 3% Ebates CB.


You are right and I'm sorry, I missed the first line and just read that it's for $576 at ashford. I'm dumb.
It's a great deal then, go get it! The watch is superb.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

From slick deals:
Ashford has Seiko Men's Chronograph Watch (SKS591) for $125 - $40 w/ promotion code SDCHRONO85 = $85. Shipping is free. 
https://www.ashford.com/us/SKS591.pid


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> WOW = World of Watches receipt on Thanksgiving Day 2015, the day before Black Friday. The faster clickers were able to get the bracelet version at this price.


It's funny. I have a vision of you telling this story years down the road sounding like Quint from Jaws.
"I'll never forget the day. November 26, 2015. Thanksgiving day. Hundreds of people trying to get aboard the USS Enterna Kontiki. 
People clicking their mouse's faster than you can blink your eyes. Black Friday we called it. People bitin' and chompin' at the deals everywhere you look. You know the thing about Black Friday shoppers chief? They've got lifeless eyes. Black eyes. Like a doll's eyes.
I was lucky enough to have survived that day let alone come out with this beautiful watch."









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Dub Rubb said:


> It's funny. I have a vision of you telling this story years down the road sounding like Quint from Jaws.
> "I'll never forget the day. November 26, 2015. Thanksgiving day. Hundreds of people trying to get aboard the USS Enterna Kontiki.
> People clicking their mouse's faster than you can blink your eyes. Black Friday we called it. People bitin' and chompin' at the deals everywhere you look. You know the thing about Black Friday shoppers chief? They've got lifeless eyes. Black eyes. Like a doll's eyes.
> I was lucky enough to have survived that day let alone come out with this beautiful watch."


I hear ya!

Folks just ask the obvious question and I'm ready for it. It was a score of legendary proportions and made me a true believer in this thread. Keep up the good work, all you surfers!


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

mrb12186 said:


> I ordered the SARB035, it was delayed a day but I received it this afternoon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have not received mine. I have low confidence I will get mine, but there is still hope until they cancel the order.


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

beefsupreme said:


> mrb12186 said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered the SARB035, it was delayed a day but I received it this afternoon.
> ...


I contacted Amazon CS and they stated my order status is shipping soon with the watch as in stock. My card was charged yesterday. I went with the free shipping and they are sure it will get to me by the listed delivery date.


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

$325.00 ($1550.00, 79% off) Edox Men's Les Vauberts Automatic Watch 85011-3B-AIN via coupon code "DMLESVB325".

https://www.ashford.com/us/85011-3B-AIN









or

Edox Men's Les Vauberts Automatic Watch $315 + free s/h $315.00 with code SDVAUBERTS315

Black - https://www.ashford.com/us/85010-3N-NIN.pid









Silver - https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/edox/85010-3B-AIN.pid









Plus 3% cash back through ebates.


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

Did I mention that Ashford got the Hamilton to my door in 1.5 days! The watch is running +5 seconds per day, I am definitely a satisfied customer.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

Edit: I didn't get the quoting right. This was in reference to the Kontiki.

This is still the one that got away!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Cvp33 said:


> Decent deal. Watchgooroo just listed some new Glycine Automatic Double Twelves on Bracelet for $599. Offered and accepted $400. Next best price I could finds was $449 for similar on strap, not bracelet. Safe to say the $599 is a 'best price' for these models. $390 is pretty good, wish I could've waited for an ebay coupon event.....but my impatience got the best of me.
> *
> $1,725 MSRP
> $599 Ebay through watchgooroo
> ...


Anyone have experience/thoughts about the metal bracelet?

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> WOW = World of Watches receipt on Thanksgiving Day 2015, the day before Black Friday. The faster clickers were able to get the bracelet version at this price.


I wish I were paying closer attention to this thread during that time.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Nice looking seiko kinetic for $135.40 with promo code APPAREL20 +3% cash back from ebates. Retail $350. Camelcamelcamel all time low $159.
SEIKO MEN'S SKA791 SILVER LEATHER KINETIC.

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/areatrend/product/1682116104/









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Good price for a FFF base. $111 after promo code APPAREL20. Retail $325.
https://www.rakuten.com/shop/areatrend/product/1681903380/









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

And one more for fun, since I already own this and the previous SNZH. SKX011 for $200 after promo code APPAREL20. Pretty good price, and around what I got mine for during eBay 15% off sale. 
https://www.rakuten.com/shop/passthewatch/product/SKX011J1/









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> WOW = World of Watches receipt on Thanksgiving Day 2015, the day before Black Friday. The faster clickers were able to get the bracelet version at this price.


I'm bitter I missed that one! I'll end up buying it used eventually for $700+ I suppose ...


----------



## bogray57 (Jan 6, 2014)

Dunno if this might be targeted by Amazon or if everyone can see it...and not a steal price, but at least a deal...

*Seiko Presage SARY* -055 and -057 on bracelet for a bit *under $300* each...automatic...41mm...the -057 is listed as a sapphire crystal, the -055 as Hardlex. Sellers for each have moderate (94-95%) satisfaction ratings.

https://www.amazon.com/PRESAGE-mech...&qid=1539603786&sr=8-1&keywords=seiko+sary055









https://www.amazon.com/PRESAGE-mech...&qid=1539603740&sr=8-1&keywords=seiko+sary057


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

bogray57 said:


> Dunno if this might be targeted by Amazon or if everyone can see it...and not a steal price, but at least a deal...
> 
> *Seiko Presage SARY* -055 and -057 on bracelet for a bit *under $300* each...automatic...41mm...the -057 is listed as a sapphire crystal, the -055 as Hardlex. Sellers for each have moderate (94-95%) satisfaction ratings.


Both have been around this price for months. 7% cash back at Befrugal helps though.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Rado, D-Star Chronograph, Men's Watch, Ceramic with Plasma Treatment Case, Leather Strap, Swiss Mechanical Automatic (Self-Winding), R15556155 for $940 after promo code EXTRA20 (tested). Retail $3295. Camelcamelcamel lowest $1400.
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...onograph/R15556155.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=3









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

$399.00 ($1245.00, 68% off) Hamilton Men's Khaki Aviation QNE Watch H76655133

https://www.ashford.com/us/H76655133.pid

Store: Ashford List Price:$1245.00 Current Price: $399.00 (68% off)
Ashford offers the Hamilton Men's Khaki Aviation QNE Watch H76655133 for $399 via coupon code "DMDKHAKI399".
Free shipping.
Deal ends 10/17.

Features: Stainless Steel Case, Stainless Steel Bracelet, Date at 6 o'clock, Swiss Mechanical Automatic (Self-Winding), Sapphire Crystal Scratch Resistant, Water Resistance:50 m (165 feet).


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

Has anyone come across any deals for the 46mm Hamilton Pilot on bracelet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Anyone looking for a dress watch?
Jomashop has the Baume et Mercier Classima below on sale for $499. You can use GOOGLE20 for additional $20 0ff.

I believe it's a 24 hr deal.

Pic from Joma


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Appears to be a sale on Mondaine over at Gemnation. Quartz only.

https://www.gemnation.com/watches/Mondaine/watches.html?sortBy=Price-Low-to-High


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

yinzburgher said:


> Appears to be a sale on Mondaine over at Gemnation. Quartz only.
> 
> https://www.gemnation.com/watches/Mondaine/watches.html?sortBy=Price-Low-to-High


Unfortunately the Stop2Go isn't on sale :'(


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

agrberg said:


> Unfortunately the Stop2Go isn't on sale :'(


They have the 2 Gottardo Editions on sale.









Mondaine
Style Number: A950030363GSET
Also Called: A9500.30363.G.SET
Series: Stop 2 Go
Subseries: Gottardo
Style (Gender): Men's
Case Material: Stainless Steel
Case Shape: Round
Dial Color: White
Movement: Quartz
Functions: Hours, Minutes
Crystal Material: Sapphire
Case Diameter: 41.0 mm
Case Width Including Crown: 0 mm
Case Thickness: 12.5 mm
Caseback: Stainless Steel
Bezel Material: Stainless Steel
Bezel Function: Fixed
Water Resistance: 30m / 100ft (unsuitable for prolonged contact with water e.g. swimming, bathing)
Crown Material: Stainless Steel Crown, Instead of a conventional crown the Mondaine stop2go is equipped with an electronic switch. This switch can be rotated in both directions. It does also serve as a push button for function control and re-set of the second hand.
Watch Bracelet / Strap Material: White Leather
Watch Clasp Material: Pin Buckle
Limited/Special Edition: Limited Edition Of 2016 Pieces


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

HasselHoth said:


> They have the 2 Gottardo Editions on sale.
> 
> View attachment 13562599
> 
> ...


If you're not into the green bezel, Amazon has the black on black for @279.99

https://www.amazon.com/Mondaine-Stop2go-Mens-Wristwatch-A512-30358-64SPB/dp/B00IJ6SLWG/


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

VICTORINOX SWISS ARMY - Army Officer Silver Dial Men's Watch 241372 - *$216* from Shopworn with code EBATES10

Another 2.5% cash back through Ebates.

https://www.shopworn.com/product/victorinox-swiss-army-army-officer-silver-dial-mens-watch/









***I don't have any experience with Shopworn but my understanding is that these are mostly "display item" or "floor model" watches.***

The closest price I found for a new model is $250 at Watchesandbeyond.com.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Hamilton Pan Europe for $540. Retail $1195. Camelcamelcamel all time low $634 2 years ago
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...6f4e3/hamilton-pan-europe-automatic-h35415781
OriginSwitzerland

- Model #: H35415781.
- Movement: Automatic.
- Case Diameter: 42.0.
- Case Material: Stainless Steel.
- Crystal Material: Sapphire.
- Bezel Material: -.
- Dial Color: Gray.
- Water Resistant: 50M.
- Bracelet Material: Leather.
- Condition: New.
- Documents: Booklet/Manual Only.
- Box Type: Original.
- Warranty: Manufacturer's 2 Years Limited










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Hamilton khaki pilot pioneerfor $900. Retail $1895. Tied for camel3x all time low.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...pilot-pioneer-chronograph-automatic-h76416155
OriginSwitzerland

- Model #: H76416155.
- Movement: Automatic.
- Case Diameter: 41.0.
- Case Material: Stainless Steel.
- Crystal Material: Sapphire.
- Bezel Material: -.
- Dial Color: Beige.
- Water Resistant: 100M.
- Bracelet Material: Stainless Steel.
- Functions And Complications: Chronograph.
- Condition: New.
- Documents: Booklet/Manual Only.
- Box Type: Original.
- Warranty: Manufacturer's 2 Years Limited

Lots of Hamiltons on sale at ToM right now, but these 2 stood out to me.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

bogray57 said:


> Dunno if this might be targeted by Amazon or if everyone can see it...and not a steal price, but at least a deal...
> 
> *Seiko Presage SARY* -055 and -057 on bracelet for a bit *under $300* each...automatic...41mm...the -057 is listed as a sapphire crystal, the -055 as Hardlex. Sellers for each have moderate (94-95%) satisfaction ratings.
> 
> ...


I have the SARY055, white/silver dial and can confirm that it has sapphire crystal, not Hardlex. Picked it up about 2 years ago for $200 on a deal with Pass The Watch. Decent watch for the $$...has 4R36 movement, OK bracelet with solid end links. The blue handset is nice but likely painted, not as striking a contrast as you will get from a Citizen NB0040-58A. I like the watch but felt it was marginal at the customary $260 - $280. Until recently, you could pick up a SARB033/035 for around $300-325. For just a few more $$, you get a lot more watch. Saying that, these are very versatile. Case is 40mm so easily passes as a "modern" dress watch.

BTW, many looking at this watch may also be considering one of the "new" Cocktail watches. Unless you are gobsmacked by the Cocktail dial, these SARY are the better deal...sapphire and bracelet with solid end links vs the Hardlex and hollow end links on Cocktail. Both have same movement. Marketing....


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

HasselHoth said:


> If you're not into the green bezel, Amazon has the black on black for @279.99
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Mondaine-Stop2go-Mens-Wristwatch-A512-30358-64SPB/dp/B00IJ6SLWG/
> 
> View attachment 13562633


I picked up the gottardo model a few weeks back and the bezel, at least on my sample, is more gray than green - like a faded OD green. Looks nice on my vintage brown strap. Cool history on the train and bezels as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

The least expensive Hamilton in the ToM sale is the 42mm Khaki Field Auto for $290 (Joma has it listed at $399)

Someone buy these before the temptation gets me.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Not a deal, just an alert these 36mm military reissue Smiths PRS-29A black (200 pieces) and PRS-29AM Air Ministry white, no lume (100 pieces) just became available at Timefactors. They may sell out fast.

Smiths PRS-29 Timefactors

Hands on the white are chemically blued


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Not a deal, just an alert these 36mm military reissue Smiths PRS-29A black (200 pieces) and PRS-29AM Air Ministry white, no lume (100 pieces) just became available at Timefactors. They may sell out fast.
> 
> Smiths PRS-29 Timefactors


405 GBP, ~533 USD

shop closed until Tues


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Seiko SKX007K2 Automatic Diver on Bracelet - *$160* from passthewatch on Rakuten.com with code APPAREL20

Currently only 1% cash back through Ebates.

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/passthewatch/product/2293458/


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Seiko 5 Automatic SNZG11K - *$83.04* from AreaTrend on Rakuten.com with code APPAREL20

Another 1% back through Ebates.

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/areatrend/product/1681925994/?sku=1681925994


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

yinzburgher said:


> Seiko SKX007K2 Automatic Diver on Bracelet - *$160* from passthewatch on Rakuten.com with code APPAREL20
> 
> Currently only 1% cash back through Ebates.
> 
> ...


Misaligned chapter ring, fantastic!


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Pneuma said:


> Misaligned chapter ring, fantastic!


Proof of authenticity.:-!


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> Proof of authenticity.:-!


And a great price if you are planning on modding. As I wear my 007 and look across the room at my 009 and 011, I am seriously considering picking this up.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Annnnddd. . . my serious consideration just turned into reality. None of my SKX's came on bracelet, and even though I have a strapcode super oyster, I have heard good things about the jubilee. Also planning on some more detailed mods for this one as I will keep the J model original (yes I know the J means nothing, but it does to me dammit!). It will also be nice to be able to swap the jubilee onto the other ones.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> And a great price if you are planning on modding. As I wear my 007 and look across the room at my 009 and 011, I am seriously considering picking this up.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


Agreed. A month ago I probably would have picked this up for exactly that reason even though I have 3 mods planned that I need to get working on first. However at the moment I'm in selling mode. Making a concerted effort to sell more than I buy to pare down the collection. But that's my situation. You, on the other hand.....you should probably pick this up for a mod.;-)


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> Annnnddd. . . my serious consideration just turned into reality. None of my SKX's came on bracelet, and even though I have a strapcode super oyster, I have heard good things about the jubilee. Also planning on some more detailed mods for this one as I will keep the J model original (yes I know the J means nothing, but it does to me dammit!). It will also be nice to be able to swap the jubilee onto the other ones.


Well that didn't take long. I actually kinda like the jubilee. I think it looks good and wears well. Post your mod over here when you're done.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/post-your-mods-here-=-246526-1245.html


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> Agreed. A month ago I probably would have picked this up for exactly that reason even though I have 3 mods planned that I need to get working on first. However at the moment I'm in selling mode. Making a concerted effort to sell more than I buy to pare down the collection. But that's my situation. You, on the other hand.....you should probably pick this up for a mod.;-)


Honestly, I should be in your mode at 40 ish watches. But I am getting married next spring and know that the watch fund will be a little tighter once finances merge, so I am taking advantage of the time being. I better buy all the mod parts I need while I am at it lol.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Dub Rubb said:


> And a great price if you are planning on modding. As I wear my 007 and look across the room at my 009 and 011, I am seriously considering picking this up.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


As I look at my two SKX mods and a new Sapphire Top Hat Crystal in search of a home...

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Not a deal, just an alert these 36mm military reissue Smiths PRS-29A black (200 pieces) and PRS-29AM Air Ministry white, no lume (100 pieces) just became available at Timefactors. They may sell out fast.
> 
> Smiths PRS-29 Timefactors
> 
> Hands on the white are chemically blued


Did anybody order one?


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Revue Thommen GMT autos for $599. Retail. $1895. Amazon $699.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/revue-thommen-diver-gmt-automatic-watch









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Orient Executive Sun & Moon V3 for $230. Retail $455. 3 different colors to choose from. $20 more gets you the rose gold case.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-executive-sun-moon-v3-automatic-watch









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Dub Rubb said:


> Revue Thommen GMT autos for $599. Retail. $1895. Amazon $699.
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/revue-thommen-diver-gmt-automatic-watch
> 
> 
> ...


This one is a tough sell since these look so much like Steinhart cases and with nearly identical specs BUT Steinhart can be had delivered in the USA for less $ than the Massdrop sale price. Plus Steinart's CS is some of the best I have come across.


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Cheapestnatostraps has a few leather straps on clearance (18-22mm).
Not the best quality but worth the price

https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/on-sale


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Exer said:


> Cheapestnatostraps has a few leather straps on clearance (18-22mm).
> Not the best quality but worth the price
> 
> https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/on-sale


Use code watchuseek for another 15% off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> VICTORINOX SWISS ARMY - Army Officer Silver Dial Men's Watch 241372 - *$216* from Shopworn with code EBATES10
> 
> Another 2.5% cash back through Ebates.
> 
> ...


I have the black version. Such a great watch for the price.


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

TDKFM said:


> I have the black version. Such a great watch for the price.


Same here, on sail cloth strap today! Find myself wearing this one a lot. Bracelet is good quality, but not the most comfortable I have.









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> VICTORINOX SWISS ARMY - Army Officer Silver Dial Men's Watch 241372 - *$216* from Shopworn with code EBATES10
> 
> Another 2.5% cash back through Ebates.
> 
> ...


This looks like a while (silver?) dial version of the same model everyone was going gaga over on massdrop a few months back. It was in the mid $100's for bracelet back then, but I've been following the pricing since and I haven't seen any variations below about $250 as mentioned. Pretty darn good deal.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> Annnnddd. . . my serious consideration just turned into reality. None of my SKX's came on bracelet, and even though I have a strapcode super oyster, I have heard good things about the jubilee. Also planning on some more detailed mods for this one as I will keep the J model original (yes I know the J means nothing, but it does to me dammit!). It will also be nice to be able to swap the jubilee onto the other ones.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


So I have strapcode bracelets on most of my seikos, from the turtle to the samurai and sumo. But for the SKX, I've kept mine on the OEM jubilee. It's super lightweight and flexible. The hollow endlinks of course aren't the most desirable, but overall the bracelet is amazingly comfortable due to the flexibility, doesn't add heft to the watch like most metal bracelets do, and just has a classic look to it. Clasp is nothing to write home about, but is serviceable. Also, it's pretty darn cheap to replace so I never worry about beating the crap out of it. Strapcode's jubilee is objectively nicer, with hollow end links and a better clasp, but it's heavier and not as flexible between each individual link.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> This one is a tough sell since these look so much like Steinhart cases and with nearly identical specs BUT Steinhart can be had delivered in the USA for less $ than the Massdrop sale price. Plus Steinart's CS is some of the best I have come across.


Not sure if this has been discussed on here, but Revue Thommen/Grovana used to make Steinhart's cases when the newer company was initially starting up and in their early years. RT has been around for quite a long time, and does have more of a real pedigree behind it, unlike Steinhart. For some people, RT's history may make up for the price premium.

Though I do understand your point. It's basically the same watch. And steinhart is a great brand, despite being new to the scene and composed mostly of homages.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Air Race GMT for $469 after promo code TREAT20. Retail $945. Camel3x $586.
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...air-race/H77665173.pid?nid=cpg_cat680072&so=8









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

For all you Junghans fans out there, ToM is having a sale on their watches including this one for $690. Retail $995. Camel3x $746.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...a-6eab72a6bb2a/junghans-automatic-027-3401-00
OriginGermany

- Model #: 027/3401.00.
- Movement: Automatic.
- Case Diameter: 38mm.
- Case Thickness: 10mm.
- Case Material: Stainless Steel.
- Crystal Material: Plexiglass.
- Bezel Material: Stainless Steel.
- Dial Color: Grey.
- Dial Markers: Arabic Numerals.
- Crown Type: Push/Pull.
- Bracelet Material: Leather.
- Bracelet Length: 8".
- Condition: New.
- Documents: Booklet/Manual Only.
- Box Type: Original.
- Warranty: 1 Year Aftermarket










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

flypanam said:


> So I have strapcode bracelets on most of my seikos, from the turtle to the samurai and sumo. But for the SKX, I've kept mine on the OEM jubilee. It's super lightweight and flexible. The hollow endlinks of course aren't the most desirable, but overall the bracelet is amazingly comfortable due to the flexibility, doesn't add heft to the watch like most metal bracelets do, and just has a classic look to it. Clasp is nothing to write home about, but is serviceable. Also, it's pretty darn cheap to replace so I never worry about beating the crap out of it. Strapcode's jubilee is objectively nicer, with hollow end links and a better clasp, but it's heavier and not as flexible between each individual link.


Thanks for the more detailed info on the bracelet. This almost justifies my purchase! Well, to me at least! I am looking forward to it. It's funny how everyone hates almost all hollow endlink bracelets, but the SKX jubilee seems to be an exception to the rule.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Dub Rubb said:


>


Winner of the rare triple crown.

I'll show myself out.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Orient Symphony Automatic Watch ER27008W - *$74.28* on ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Sym...633948&hash=item54644bee15:g:7K4AAOSwSCZbMDV6









I'm not familiar with the seller. They are in Singapore and have a 98.8% seller score. Only 3 left.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Dub Rubb said:


> For all you Junghans fans out there, ToM is having a sale on their watches including this one for $690. Retail $995. Camel3x $746.
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...a-6eab72a6bb2a/junghans-automatic-027-3401-00
> OriginGermany
> 
> ...


Better prices on Overstock with their 20% coupon. And you don't have to wait 4 weeks to get it.

https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Watches/Junghans-Mens-027-3401.00-MaxBill-Automatic-Grey-Dial-Beige-Leather-Strap-Self-Winding-Watch/22972733/product.html


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Seiko 5 Automatic Watch SNKL23K1 - *$106.10* on ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-5-Au...h=item33d788bdde:g:dlQAAOSw1HxZzLMi:rk:4:pf:0









***Occasionally this watch can be had for less than $80. However since it was hyped up in a Hodinkee article a few years ago, it can more commonly be found for >$150. I would argue its a decent deal at the above price but not at $150. From a seller based in Singapore with 99.6% feedback.***

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/a-seventy-five-dollar-watch-that-looks-like-a-million-bucks


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Extra Gearbest SALE! - Additional $3 OFF for every $10 Spent!* 
Works as additional discount on all SALE items as well!


*Guanqin GJ16034 - $37.16 ($49.16-$12.00 "CN-099") Up to an additional 30% OFF * 
41mm case, Seiko/TMI NH36A movement


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Cadisen C1030* (Nomos Lambda homage)* $41.12 ($56.12 - $15)* Extra $3 OFF for every $10 Spent!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## bobusa (Apr 17, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> *Extra Gearbest SALE! - 21% off 1 item, 28% off two items, etc.*
> Works as additional discount on all SALE items as well!
> 
> 
> ...


Is there any code to get those 2 for $66? I see regular price of $49

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

bobusa said:


> Is there any code to get those 2 for $66? I see regular price of $49
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Discount applied in cart - Extra $3 OFF for every $10 Spent ($20.00 to $29.99 spent = $6 OFF, $30.00 to $39.99 spent = $9 OFF, etc.)


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> Did anybody order one?


Hmm, tempted by the black dialed version.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

SARX047













$525 at Seiya Japan​https://www.seiyajapan.com/collections/seiko/products/seiko-automatic-presage-sarx047-made-in-japan

SARX045













$570 at Gnomon
Seiko Watches - Presage Automatic Blue "Tuxedo" Ref. SARX045


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Gearbest Fashion Sale!!!*
Additional $3 discount for EVERY $10 spent. ($50 spent = Extra $15 OFF)

*All reduced SALE, CLEARANCE and FLASH SALE items also get the additional discounts!*

Clothing, Shoes, Bags, Jewelry, *Watches* and Accessories


*Cadisen C1032* - Automatic - *$36.59* ($51.59 - $15)
40mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, NH36A movement



*Cadisen C1009G* (Longines Conquest homage) - *$35.92* (47.92-$12)
39mm stainless steel case, Miyota 8215 automatic movement, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

$360
https://www.seiyajapan.com/collections/seiko/products/seiko-prospex-200m-diver-quartz-sbee002


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock G-Steel, *MB6 atomic*, solar, black bezel and dial, blue hands and case, model GST-W300G-1A2ER, flash sale: *$131, incl. free international shipping & 2-year mfg. warranty*. eBay: ~$290. Amazon: $230. eGlobal Central: $183. List: $376.

https://www.watches2u.com/watches/casio/gst-w300g-1a2er-mens-g-shock-watch.html

Casio product page here.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> G-Shock G-Steel, *MB6 atomic*, black bezel and dial, blue hands and case, model GST-W300G-1A2ER, flash sale: *$131, incl. free international shipping & 2-year mfg. warranty*. eBay: ~$290. Amazon: $230. eGlobal Central: $183. List: $376.
> 
> https://www.watches2u.com/watches/casio/gst-w300g-1a2er-mens-g-shock-watch.html
> 
> Casio product page here.


Not a deal, just a worthless comment.

Here we can see which look Hublot tries to emulate - just for the riches 

Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Alpina Heritage Pilot chronograph for $999. Retail $3695. Matches Camel3x all time low back in 2016. 4 different colorways to choose from.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/alpina-130-heritage-pilot-automatic-watch









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Citizen Paradigm eco-drive for $60 shipped after promo codes 1QTR-EZFA-LKE0 and N44Z-WZKQ-LFKV Retail $250.
https://www.watchmaxx.com/citizen-w...7a702d4353d21bf0INT&utm_source=CJ&CID=4996706
Stainless Steel Case

40mm Case Dimension

Silver tone luminous hands and Index hour markers on a Blue Dial

Stainless Steel Bracelet

Eco-Drive technology - powered by light, any light. Never needs a battery Movement










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Dub Rubb said:


> Alpina Heritage Pilot chronograph for $999. Retail $3695. Matches Camel3x all time low back in 2016. 4 different colorways to choose from.
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/alpina-130-heritage-pilot-automatic-watch
> 
> 
> ...


How about the Martu strap deal, is it also a good deal?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Tissot heritage sovereign automatic for $325 after promo code PUSHTS150. Retail $950. Camel3x $522.
https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-wat...e=CJ&cjevent=6ed6e951d21a11e883a5005e0a1c0e0d









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

Pissodes said:


> I contacted Amazon CS and they stated my order status is shipping soon with the watch as in stock. My card was charged yesterday. I went with the free shipping and they are sure it will get to me by the listed delivery date.


Did you get an update from Amazon? I just got an email saying they were canceling the order.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical Brown Dial Men's Watch H69429901 - *$305 *with code GOOGLE10 from Jomashop

https://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-k...MIgbmMl9-N3gIVw7mzCh2Z3AoKEAEYASABEgKHw_D_BwE









Dang it I just ordered another watch! Previous low I've seen this is $356. This is not an automatic watch. It has an ETA 2801 hand-winding movement. If you've never ordered from Jomashop before, there should be an icon to click and enter your email for $20 off instead of $10, bringing it below $300. I clicked around trying to find the black dial version with the green NATO but no luck.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> *Cadisen C1030* (Nomos Lambda homage)* $41.12 ($56.12 - $15)* Extra $3 OFF for every $10 Spent!


Pretty neat if the PR actually works.
All Cadisen photos have it on 42 but on other manufacturers with the same dial it is on 0.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

1afc said:


> Pretty neat if the PR actually works.
> All Cadisen photos have it on 42 but on other manufacturers with the same dial it is on 0.


At least on the Guanqin version, the power reserve works. Many reviews of it on YouTube. I'm guessing the Cadisen power reserve works too, given that company tends to put out decent goods, but I can't say that for sure.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Macy's has 15% off all regular and sale priced watches with code THANKS.

Currently 8% cash back through Ebates.

I don't think there are any record-breaking deals to be had but certainly some decent prices on Seiko, Citizen, Casio, Bulova.

https://www.macys.com/shop/jewelry-watches/watches?id=23930&cm_sp=us_hdr-_-watches-_-23930_watches


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

1afc said:


> Pretty neat if the PR actually works.
> All Cadisen photos have it on 42 but on other manufacturers with the same dial it is on 0.


It uses a Hangzhou movement with a functional PR sub-dial.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

The new black dial version of the Hamilton Hack/Mechanical can be had for $356 on ebay. However if you don't like buying grey market, the Macy's 15% off code THANKS plus 8% back from Ebates effectively brings the price down to $371.45 plus tax.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...-field-green-nato-strap-watch-38mm?ID=6298129


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

I really don't know anything about Suunto watches but here is one for $129 from WatchMaxx that the people over on Slickdeals seem to think is a good deal.

https://slickdeals.net/f/12136255-s...9-free-shipping?src=catpagev2_SearchBarV2_cat


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

EA-Sport said:


> How about the Martu strap deal, is it also a good deal?


I don't really think it's a deal at all. It's the same price as her website or the ebay store. Her straps offer great quality for the price but I'm not really sure why it's on Massdrop if there is no additional discount.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

yinzburgher said:


> Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical Brown Dial Men's Watch H69429901 - *$305 *with code GOOGLE10 from Jomashop
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-k...MIgbmMl9-N3gIVw7mzCh2Z3AoKEAEYASABEgKHw_D_BwE
> 
> Dang it I just ordered another watch! Previous low I've seen this is $356. This is not an automatic watch. It has an ETA 2801 hand-winding movement. If you've never ordered from Jomashop before, there should be an icon to click and enter your email for $20 off instead of $10, bringing it below $300. I clicked around trying to find the black dial version with the green NATO but no luck.


I'm seeing $358


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

10% off for email sign up, not tested.


BostonCharlie said:


> G-Shock G-Steel, *MB6 atomic*, solar, black bezel and dial, blue hands and case, model GST-W300G-1A2ER, flash sale: *$131, incl. free international shipping & 2-year mfg. warranty*. eBay: ~$290. Amazon: $230. eGlobal Central: $183. List: $376.
> 
> https://www.watches2u.com/watches/casio/gst-w300g-1a2er-mens-g-shock-watch.html
> 
> Casio product page here.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> I'm seeing $358


That didn't last very long. Hopefully some other people got to pick this up at the lower price.


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

Tissot powermatic 80 seater blue black 486 after coupon without tax plus 9% befrugal cash back 

It's on BloomingdaleS, some good Hamilton on sale too 

Add SAVEMORE to bag 

i think the Darkblue and black sold out 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

yinzburgher said:


> I don't really think it's a deal at all. It's the same price as her website or the ebay store. Her straps offer great quality for the price but I'm not really sure why it's on Massdrop if there is no additional discount.


Exposure? I knew nothing of this brand until the MD appearance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

wake said:


> Exposure? I knew nothing of this brand until the MD appearance.


True, it should help Martu with exposure. I guess I need to find out more about massdrop. I often see good deals posted on here but then alternatively there are other times the watches can be had for the same or less elsewhere.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Pneuma said:


> Misaligned chapter ring, fantastic!


This is why I'll never understand why people still spend north of $150 on an SKX. Well, that and the 7S series movement (yes, I know it's a workhorse, blah blah blah). There are many watches out there with better specs for the same, similar or better prices. Is the "Seiko" name really valuable enough for people to settle for (subjective) mediocrity?


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> This is why I'll never understand why people still spend north of $150 on an SKX. Well, that and the 7S series movement (yes, I know it's a workhorse, blah blah blah). There are many watches out there with better specs for the same, similar or better prices. Is the "Seiko" name really valuable enough for people to settle for (subjective) mediocrity?


I agree, in Canada an skx is usually around $280-$320. That's why I waited two years until I found one on Rakuten for like $100


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

yinzburgher said:


> True, it should help Martu with exposure. I guess I need to find out more about massdrop. I often see good deals posted on here but then alternatively there are other times the watches can be had for the same or less elsewhere.


There are some deals to be had and some you can pass on. Just do you're own research and you'll be fine. I've purchased several items from MD and been tickled with all my deals/items.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> This is why I'll never understand why people still spend north of $150 on an SKX. Well, that and the 7S series movement (yes, I know it's a workhorse, blah blah blah). There are many watches out there with better specs for the same, similar or better prices. Is the "Seiko" name really valuable enough for people to settle for (subjective) mediocrity?


Not a deal. I'm in the market for something like an SKX. What are some equivalent alternatives?


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> I really don't know anything about Suunto watches but here is one for $129 from WatchMaxx that the people over on Slickdeals seem to think is a good deal.
> 
> https://slickdeals.net/f/12136255-s...9-free-shipping?src=catpagev2_SearchBarV2_cat


For an abc it is a good deal. It's no Fenix 5 but for the price difference you can't go wrong

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

yinzburgher said:


> The new black dial version of the Hamilton Hack/Mechanical can be had for $356 on ebay. However if you don't like buying grey market, the Macy's 15% off code THANKS plus 8% back from Ebates effectively brings the price down to $371.45 plus tax.
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...-field-green-nato-strap-watch-38mm?ID=6298129


13% Cashback on Macys from BeFrugal.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

sharptools said:


> Not a deal. I'm in the market for something like an SKX. What are some equivalent alternatives?


https://www.deepbluewatches.com/natodiver.html

Using code DEEP brings these down to $149.40. Add $50 if you want it on bracelet.

Main differences from SKX line:

300M water resistance.
Seiko NH36 auto with hand winding/hacking.
Sapphire crystal with AR coating.
Superluminova lume.
Helium relief valve.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Woww... Great suggestion! I would've gone for this anyday over my SKX had I realized it.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConsumingTime (Oct 17, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> *Gearbest Fashion Sale!!!*
> Additional $3 discount for EVERY $10 spent. ($50 spent = Extra $15 OFF)
> 
> *All reduced SALE, CLEARANCE and FLASH SALE items also get the additional discounts!*
> ...


I'm so mad about this. I bought this watch at $51.59 yesterday and now they drop the price by $12. o|


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Backcountry has the Momentum Flatline Chrono black on black leather for $159. Regular $245. Sapphire Crystal.

I'm too new to link.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Andy-S said:


> Backcountry has the Momentum Flatline Chrono black on black leather for $159. Regular $245. Sapphire Crystal.
> 
> I'm too new to link.


Looks like Amazon also has this for the same, both from Amazon, and with Backcountry as a seller.


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

Thanks, Andy-S!

*Momentum Flatline Chronograph Quartz Watch $159.22* (MSRP $245)

Backcountry.com (15% off first order when joining email list, unconfirmed) (8% Ebates cashback)
Amazon.com
eBay.com
MomentumWatch.com (mfg website at full price $245)

Case diameter with crown: 45.25mm
Case diameter: 41.9mm
Lug to Lug: 48.45m
Thickness: 10.70mm
Band Width / Entrecorne: 22mm Weight (including strap): 51 grams
Japanese Quartz (YM92A) with low battery indicator
HH, MM, Second Chrono (centre hand), Hour & minute chrono (6H), Small second (9H), 1/20 second chrono (12H), DATE. The chronograph can measure up to 12 hours in 1/20 second increments.
Silver Oxide Cell, Ref. 399 (approx 2-3 year battery life)
Solid Stainless Steel
Scratch resistant Sapphire crystal
Brushed Stainless Steel
100M / 330FT
Black (with white luminous)



Andy-S said:


> Looks like Amazon also has this for the same, both from Amazon, and with Backcountry as a seller.


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

marcoscova said:


> Woww... Great suggestion! I would've gone for this anyday over my SKX had I realized it.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


I don't know about the Nato, but I used the same code on my Master 1000. I'm still new to the watch world, but this is my favorite piece so far. It's a great watch for not much money.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

yinzburgher said:


> I don't really think it's a deal at all. It's the same price as her website or the ebay store. Her straps offer great quality for the price but I'm not really sure why it's on Massdrop if there is no additional discount.


Massdrop is not always cheaper than where you can find a product elsewhere on the web. And in this case, I'm sure it's good for Martu because it makes a different consumer audience aware of her products.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Dub Rubb said:


> Alpina Heritage Pilot chronograph for $999. Retail $3695. Matches Camel3x all time low back in 2016. 4 different colorways to choose.


Certified sold the black one for about $675.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> Massdrop is not always cheaper than where you can find a product elsewhere on the web. And in this case, I'm sure it's good for Martu because it makes a different consumer audience aware of her products.


I don't want to derail this thread but if anyone has any experience with Massdrop, I would love to hear about it. I'm a bit confused about it and any help would be appreciated. Started a new thread here. Thanks.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/massdrop-questions-4811595.html#post47256487


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

UckfayOlexray said:


> I'm so mad about this. I bought this watch at $51.59 yesterday and now they drop the price by $12. o|


It isn't $12 off. It is just $3 off orders over $10.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

No, it actually is $12 off. Gearbest doesn't word it very clearly, but the discount is $3 off every $10 increment. So a $20 watch would result in a $6 discount, a $30 watch would be discounted by $9 down to $21, and on and on. I tested this on watches costing upward of $130, and the same "$3 off every $10 increment" discount applied.



sharptools said:


> It isn't $12 off. It is just $3 off orders over $10.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Crafter Blue curved fitted strap for SKX for $35. I wanted one real bad, but not for $65. Seems Like a pretty sweet strap.

- Strap length: . . . . . . . 220mm

- Lug width: . . . . . . . . . 22mm

- Thickness at lug: . . . .7.2mm

- Thickness at end: . . . 3.5mm

- Univeral fit for wrist sizes up to 220mm depending upon the actual.length.of.the.watch

Buckle Spec:

- Buckle material: 316L stainless steel

- Buckle size: fit to 20mm strap

Keeper Spec:

- Keeper.material: 316L stainless steel

- Keeper.size: fit to 20mm strap

Model Fit:
SKX007, .SKX009
SKX175, SKX399K, SKX401K
SKX011J, SKX011K, SKXA53, SKXA55










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Psychology is funny, and often works against our own well-being. Fact is, you got amazing bang for the buck, even at the $51.95 you paid. That some people lucked out with an even better deal (a rare one, at that) doesn't change that. Enjoy your purchase! 



UckfayOlexray said:


> I'm so mad about this. I bought this watch at $51.59 yesterday and now they drop the price by $12. o|


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

marcoscova said:


> Woww... Great suggestion! I would've gone for this anyday over my SKX had I realized it.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Do not expect Seiko levels of lume from Deep Blue. It's there but not very bright.


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

Rocat said:


> Do not expect Seiko levels of lume from Deep Blue. It's there but not very bright.


I second that the lume is poor on deep blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

sharptools said:


> It isn't $12 off. It is just $3 off orders over $10.


Nope. Try adding an item to the GB cart. It's $3 Off per $10 spent. Others have already received $12 to $50+ in additional discounts.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Dub Rubb said:


> Crafter Blue curved fitted strap for SKX for $35. I wanted one real bad, but not for $65. Seems Like a pretty sweet strap.
> 
> - Strap length: . . . . . . . 220mm
> 
> ...


https://www.crafterblue.com/seiko-skx-strap-cb05


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Joelf15 said:


> I second that the lume is poor on deep blue
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotcha. I must say that I don't really get the "lume thing". I hardly have any need for lume. I am most definitely not diving with my watches. While I notice that the lume thing is considered a big deal to many, I merely find some of the lume shots "pretty" ... (for me) not necessary...

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Price on shipping on inexpensive items from China and some of the developing nations is fixing to go up. Trump is withdrawing the US from the Universal Postal Union treaty. The USPS has been subsidizing the cheap shipping you get on many items from China.

https://www.politico.com/story/2018/10/17/trump-withdraws-from-postal-treaty-910675


----------



## ConsumingTime (Oct 17, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Psychology is funny, and often works against our own well-being. Fact is, you got amazing bang for the buck, even at the $51.95 you paid. That some people lucked out with an even better deal (a rare one, at that) doesn't change that. Enjoy your purchase!


Indeed. Even at $51.96 I imagine I'll still be happy with it as it'll be my first mechanical watch and I spent enough time researching it to know that the movement is solid. I'm still gonna try to get them to give me price protection on it, though. Because the extra 10 minutes of work is worth getting an NH36A at retail with a free case and strap thrown in. b-)


----------



## ConsumingTime (Oct 17, 2018)

To clarify, it's actually $15 off retail. The price after discount is $36.96. You get $3 off over $10. And then they have a separate promo running that gives you $12 off over $40. For a total of $15 off. I mistyped $12.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

UckfayOlexray said:


> Indeed. Even at $51.96 I imagine I'll still be happy with it as it'll be my first mechanical watch and I spent enough time researching it to know that the movement is solid. I'm still gonna try to get them to give me price protection on it, though. Because the extra 10 minutes of work is worth getting an NH36A at retail with a free case and strap thrown in. b-)


This?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loss_aversion


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Not a deal:

Early arrival. Maybe one of the first delivered. Paid full MSRP but got a good trade value on one of my watches. And I got a free hat!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

RyanD said:


> Not a deal:
> 
> Early arrival. Maybe one of the first delivered. Paid full MSRP but got a good trade value on one of my watches. And I got a free hat!
> 
> ...


Free hat, you say? Hats off! Any chance you could post a pic? I'd love to see what kind of free hat accompanies a big ticket Grand Seiko Spring Drive purchase. (that might sound like a joke request, but it's not).

And in case it need be said: the watch looks stunning!


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Not a deal:
> 
> Early arrival. Maybe one of the first delivered. Paid full MSRP but got a good trade value on one of my watches. And I got a free hat!
> 
> ...


I know it's brand new, and you probably haven't tried it yet, but if you have, how does it look on the brown strap with blue stitching?
And congratulations by the way. That is a stunning watch that I think will only go up in value.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ohhenry1 said:


> Free hat, you say? Hats off! Any chance you could post a pic? I'd love to see what kind of free hat accompanies a big ticket Grand Seiko Spring Drive purchase. (that might sound like a joke request, but it's not).
> 
> And in case it need be said: the watch looks stunning!


As requested. The dealer said that the Japan version doesn't have the lion. They don't like it for some reason.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Bargain, not a deal. One of these DW03 quartz diver models is now at Sierra Trading Post for $100. Did anybody pick one up? How do you like it?
> 
> According to the manual, you press the "smart crown" and the seconds hand moves to show the tide information.
> 
> ...


Electric brand quartz diver with smooth-ish sweep and tide info now *$49* at Sierra Trading Post. I read that you get free shipping when you "sign up" ... for the newsletter, I'm guessing (exp. in 5 hours). Four weeks ago (when it was $75), TopCashBack had 10% CB for STP (Ebates is just 2.5% right now).


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Casio GBD800-1 G-Squad G-Shock Men's Watch Black 48.6mm Resin https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07J1ZL4R6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_qH.XBbK2KY89M

Bluetooth step tracker, beats buying a Fitbit for those interested.

$100 at the moment.


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

In case you want it, here is link to the black dial. Says out of stock for now though.

https://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-watch-h69429931.html



yinzburgher said:


> Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical Brown Dial Men's Watch H69429901 - *$305 *with code GOOGLE10 from Jomashop
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-k...MIgbmMl9-N3gIVw7mzCh2Z3AoKEAEYASABEgKHw_D_BwE
> 
> Dang it I just ordered another watch! Previous low I've seen this is $356. This is not an automatic watch. It has an ETA 2801 hand-winding movement. If you've never ordered from Jomashop before, there should be an icon to click and enter your email for $20 off instead of $10, bringing it below $300. I clicked around trying to find the black dial version with the green NATO but no luck.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

NOT A DEAL 
Any discount codes for Jomashop? 
i’m buying some straps from there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

UckfayOlexray said:


> To clarify, it's actually $15 off retail. The price after discount is $36.96. You get $3 off over $10. And then they have a separate promo running that gives you $12 off over $40. For a total of $15 off. I mistyped $12.


It's really a $3 discount for every $10 spent. Try putting a $103 watch in your cart, and the price drops to $73.


----------



## ConsumingTime (Oct 17, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> It's really a $3 discount for every $10 spent. Try putting a $103 watch in your cart, and the price drops to $73.


Ah. Nice. Do you know if GearBest drops their prices by this much often? I thought I was getting the C1032 at a steal at $51.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Ossamanity said:


> NOT A DEAL
> Any discount codes for Jomashop?
> i'm buying some straps from there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not seeing much: GOOGLE5 for $5 off no min., FASTSHIP for free shipping no min., GOOGLE10 for $10 off $200+


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Not a deal:
> 
> Early arrival. Maybe one of the first delivered. Paid full MSRP but got a good trade value on one of my watches. And I got a free hat!
> 
> ...


Holy [email protected], that's gorgeous! Snowflake blue??? I have never been a big fan of GS (for no particular reason), but that dial is something special. Make sure to post those pictures again next time someone starts a "best dial" or "best blue dials" thread on the general forum.


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

Christopher Ward has a 15% off sale going through Monday on some of their more popular models, including the C65 Trident Diver. That's $120-130 off depending on the version you chose. Use code OCTOBER15.


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

I just received a 20% off coupon for Timex.com. Good for 7 days and I won't use it by then. PM me for code.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

speedyweasel said:


> I just received a 20% off coupon for Timex.com. Good for 7 days and I won't use it by then. PM me for code.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Aaaaaaand gone.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

speedyweasel said:


> Aaaaaaand gone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Seems like someone was a speedIER weasel 

WRT the free hat from the Grand Seiko post (awesome watch btw, <3 GS), does anyone else immediately think about free Hat McCullough from South Park?


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

agrberg said:


> Seems like someone was a speedIER weasel
> 
> WRT the free hat from the Grand Seiko post (awesome watch btw, <3 GS), does anyone else immediately think about free Hat McCullough from South Park?


Nope. I received a PM within 7 minutes of posting and shared it with them.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Just outside of the affordable range, Baume et Mercier sale at ToM. I really like the dial on this Classima Executive Dual Time for $1180. Retail $2590. Camel3x pre-owned price $1795.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...assima-executive-dual-time-automatic-moa10272
- Model #: M0A10272.
- Movement: Automatic.
- Case Diameter: 40mm.
- Case Thickness: 9mm.
- Case Material: Stainless Steel.
- Crystal Material: Sapphire.
- Case Back: Presentation.
- Bezel Material: Stainless Steel.
- Dial Color: Silver.
- Crown Type: Push/Pull.
- Water Resistant: 50M.
- Bracelet Material: Leather.
- Condition: New.
- Documents: Booklet/Manual Only.
- Box Type: Original.
- Warranty: 1 Year Aftermarket









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Oris Artelier Regulateur for $669. Retail $2100. Camel3x all time low $699.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/oris-artelier-regulateur-automatic-watch









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## eamomac (Jun 9, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> NOT A DEAL
> Any discount codes for Jomashop?
> i'm buying some straps from there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GOOGLE20 was also working last week for $20 off.

I use the Honey chrome plug in which pulls up any codes working. It's solid.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> It's really a $3 discount for every $10 spent. Try putting a $103 watch in your cart, and the price drops to $73.


Are there additional coupon codes to drop prices even further? I have my eyes on something and would love to maximize savings!!!


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> It's really a $3 discount for every $10 spent. Try putting a $103 watch in your cart, and the price drops to $73.


Are there additional coupon codes to drop prices even further? I have my eyes on something and would love to maximize savings!!!


----------



## Weathered (Apr 3, 2018)

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but WatchGecko has a "spend $50 on a strap, get 20% off on a Geckota watch" deal going on right now. I used that (along with their existing markdown) to order a grey dialed K01 for $400 (the additional strap came in at full-price). Seems like a pretty solid deal for an ETA-powered, sterile flieger. The other colors are running at around $470.

Code to take advantage is GECKOTA.


----------



## Weathered (Apr 3, 2018)

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but WatchGecko has a "spend $50 on a strap, get 20% off on a Geckota watch" deal going on right now. I used that (along with their existing markdown) to order a grey dialed K01 for $400 (the additional strap came in at full-price). Seems like a pretty solid deal for an ETA-powered, sterile flieger. The other colors are running at around $470.

Code to take advantage is GECKOTA.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

^ Congrats! I saw that last week and was tempted but quickly realized that if I wait until BF I'll probably get that 20% discount, maybe even more, not just on the watch but on the whole purchase.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Casio Royale World Time AE1200WHD-1A - $22.35 from Amazon

Not a stellar deal. It's been way cheaper than this in the past but in recent months it's been mostly north of $25. But a $4-5 drop on a such a cheap watch is a significant percentage. Also....look how cool it is. Walmart currently has a similar price.

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-AE1200...qid=1539890580&sr=8-98&keywords=casio+digital


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Weathered said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet, but WatchGecko has a "spend $50 on a strap, get 20% off on a Geckota watch" deal going on right now. I used that (along with their existing markdown) to order a grey dialed K01 for $400 (the additional strap came in at full-price). Seems like a pretty solid deal for an ETA-powered, sterile flieger. The other colors are running at around $470.
> 
> Code to take advantage is GECKOTA.


https://www.watchgecko.com/save-on-geckota-watches/

Adding a link. Which one did you get? I could see myself with a Type A in sunburst blue. 40mm, sterile dial, and no date is perfect.


----------



## Weathered (Apr 3, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> https://www.watchgecko.com/save-on-geckota-watches/
> 
> Adding a link. Which one did you get? I could see myself with a Type A in sunburst blue. 40mm, sterile dial, and no date is perfect.


I picked up the type B in grey sunburst. Being that I can't just stop at 1, I'll likely also pick up a blue type A at some point.


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

yinzburgher said:


> Casio Royale World Time AE1200WHD-1A - $22.35 from Amazon
> 
> Not a stellar deal. It's been way cheaper than this in the past but in recent months it's been mostly north of $25. But a $4-5 drop on a such a cheap watch is a significant percentage. Also....look how cool it is. Walmart currently has a similar price.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-AE1200...qid=1539890580&sr=8-98&keywords=casio+digital


Are there any modders out there who sell the negative mods or the red/green mods of this watch?


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

sharptools said:


> Not a deal. I'm in the market for something like an SKX. What are some equivalent alternatives?


Orient Ray or Mako would be a viable alternative with arguably better fit and finish.


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Not a deal:
> 
> Early arrival. Maybe one of the first delivered. Paid full MSRP but got a good trade value on one of my watches. And I got a free hat!
> 
> ...


I covet very few things in this life. Alas, this is one of those things.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

pb9610 said:


> Are there any modders out there who sell the negative mods or the red/green mods of this watch?


No idea. I've seen some pretty cool pictures but I've never seen one for sale. This would be a pretty cool watch to do it with though. I would think somebody over in the Casio forum must know.


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

Holy schnikees!!

Revue Thomman Automatic Diver (kind of a SeaMaster homage...) with an ETA 2824 for $350?? Sapphire crystal, etc., etc....oh why, oh why won't my watches sell so I have money to purchase this!! LOL.

This is a great deal, right? How many ETA 2824 Divers are out there for under $400?? I just jumped on one that I had a coupon for, but it wasn't even as good of a deal as this.

It's at Gemnation and is one of their Daily Deals.

https://www.gemnation.com/watches/Revue-Thommen-Diver-17030.(I'M A SCAMMER)-37980.html


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

I am still seeing Victorinox INOX green dialed on rubber at TJ Maxx for $79. Throw it on the chinese super engineer on ebay for $30, and you have a nice watch.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

InDNavVet said:


> Holy schnikees!!
> 
> Revue Thomman Automatic Diver (kind of a SeaMaster homage...) with an ETA 2824 for $350?? Sapphire crystal, etc., etc....oh why, oh why won't my watches sell so I have money to purchase this!! LOL.
> 
> ...


It's a good price for TODAY, but know that it has been cheaper...


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

InDNavVet said:


> Holy schnikees!!
> 
> Revue Thomman Automatic Diver (kind of a SeaMaster homage...) with an ETA 2824 for $350?? Sapphire crystal, etc., etc....oh why, oh why won't my watches sell so I have money to purchase this!! LOL.
> 
> ...


I think it's a pretty good deal but between the 45mm diameter and those lugs this is probably not for the small-wristed.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Drewdoog said:


> I am still seeing Victorinox INOX green dialed on rubber at TJ Maxx for $79. Throw it on the chinese super engineer on ebay for $30, and you have a nice watch.
> View attachment 13570615


Mine has the Victorinox Maverick Chronos (older style I think) for $169.


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

dumberdrummer said:


> It's a good price for TODAY, but know that it has been cheaper...


Well, of course, but Seiko Monsters were a buck-fitty in Feb 2016, as well...ok, maybe $200, but you get the point. Prices have skyrocketed over the past 2 years, 8 months. I read all these posts about how members were buying Seiko Divers (non-SKX variety) for around $200, or less.

I'm just saying, I have not seen a Swiss Diver with an ETA movement for for anywhere NEAR $350 within the past 6-8 months. Not that I have been looking really hard at those specifically, but Swiss Automatic Divers in general are all between $450-$800...I've seen some Glycine Combat Subs go for about $399 or so, but I do not know much about there movements...how do they stack up to an ETA 2824? Or a SW200?

Anyway, if it's not a great deal, I apologize...but then I would ask, please tell me where these ETA 2824 movement Swiss Divers are selling for $350 in today's market, because I have been looking in the wrong places! :-d

I was just a bit blown away when I saw this...I just haven't seen any RT Auto Divers for under $400, so maybe I just got carried away.

Cheers!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Seiko has gone bonkers with their dial textures. I think it’s already dated to be honest.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

New Meistersinger sale on ToM. I think Meistersinger rolls dice to set their prices. All over the place...


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Seiko has gone bonkers with their dial textures. I think it's already dated to be honest.


I was waiting for someone else to say it.... but I'm not a fan. With that said, maybe in person it's spectacular, but it's not resonating with me at least in these photos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Drewdoog said:


> I am still seeing Victorinox INOX green dialed on rubber at TJ Maxx for $79. Throw it on the chinese super engineer on ebay for $30, and you have a nice watch.
> View attachment 13570615


Still waiting for these to start appearing in TKMaxx in the UK. I've wanted one for a while.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

With some patience it's not hard to find true divers from Hamilton for under $400. Steinharts with elabore grade movements clock in at just above the $400 mark.

Just in the last 2 weeks a number of people here scored the 100m rated Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Piooner on bracelet for less than 350. Now that model isn' a true diver, but it looks a lot like vintage compression diver.

I also happen to think that ETA2824 is massively overrated, but that's a discussion for another day...


InDNavVet said:


> Well, of course, but Seiko Monsters were a buck-fitty in Feb 2016, as well...ok, maybe $200, but you get the point. Prices have skyrocketed over the past 2 years, 8 months. I read all these posts about how members were buying Seiko Divers (non-SKX variety) for around $200, or less.
> 
> I'm just saying, I have not seen a Swiss Diver with an ETA movement for for anywhere NEAR $350 within the past 6-8 months. Not that I have been looking really hard at those specifically, but Swiss Automatic Divers in general are all between $450-$800...I've seen some Glycine Combat Subs go for about $399 or so, but I do not know much about there movements...how do they stack up to an ETA 2824? Or a SW200?
> 
> ...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

wake said:


> I was waiting for someone else to say it.... but I'm not a fan. With that said, maybe in person it's spectacular, but it's not resonating with me at least in these photos.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


they didn't break the mold with that one, but they broke out the mold


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Not sure why Tapatalk is getting all wonky but here goes again:

Pass the Watch on eBay has the SRP779 turtle for $230. 








https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Dive...:MuQAAOSwWUlapwFX:sc:USPSPriority!10032!US!-1


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

UckfayOlexray said:


> Ah. Nice. Do you know if GearBest drops their prices by this much often? I thought I was getting the C1032 at a steal at $51.


Gearbest has not been this cheap since last March, and their sale was not nearly as comprehensive back then. This is the first time I've seen their additional discounts covering every watch. In March 2018 they had brand specific coupons, that only worked on a handful of models. Most of their normal coupon codes don't stack with other sale prices.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Another semi-good-deal from Watchgooroo.

*Glycine 3918.196.LB9B* Men's Airman 18 GMT Automatic 39mm Black Dial watch, GL0230. 
This is the old logo for those that care. And yes I'm on a Glycine bender.

Case: Stainless steel
Strap: Black leather
Bezel: Bi-directional rotating stainless steel bezel showing 24 hour markers
Dial: Black dial with luminous rose gold-tone hands and index hour markers
Lume: Luminescent hands and markers. 
Date: Display window at the 3 o'clock position
Movement: Sellita SW300-1 automatic (hand wind) movement with a 42-hour power reserve
Crystal: Scratch resistant sapphire
Crown: Screw down
Case back: Transparent, sapphire case back.
Case size: 39 mm diameter, 10.25mm thickness
Band width: 20 mm. Tang clasp. 
Water resistant: 200 meters / 660 feet

*LINK - >* https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-3918-196-LB9B-Mens-Airman-18-GMT-Automatic-39mm-Black-Dial-Watch/332707795307

$2,670 MSRP
$1,195 eBay LIST
$550 offer accepted
- $5.50 eBay cash back
- $7.75 topcashback
*NET $536.75*

Next best price Jomashop $675 after GOOGLE20


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*
Gearbest Mega "Fashion" Sale - $3 additional in-cart discounts for each $10 spent.*

_*Cadisen C1032*_ - NH36A automatic - *$36.59* ($51.59 - additional discount *$15* in-cart discount)
40mm x 12mm stainless steel case, Seiko NH36A movement, sapphire crystal, SS bracelet w/solid end links.










*Guanqin GQ20022* Automatic (Longines Master Collection homage) - *$31.75* ($43.75 - additional discount $12 in-cart discount)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Starking AM0184* - 28,800 automatic - *$45.99* ($49.99 w/instant $4 coupon)
40mm x 12mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, in-house 28,800 bph "1813" movement, stainless bracelet w/solid end links


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

cairoanan said:


> Not sure why Tapatalk is getting all wonky but here goes again:
> 
> Pass the Watch on eBay has the SRP779 turtle for $230.
> 
> ...


I almost pulled the trigger on this, but since I am in California too, I have to pay tax. If there was an ebay coupon or something, I would finally own my first turtle.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

NOT A DEAL

still waiting for the 20% ebates cashback for Rakuten global...

somebody recently said ebates clawed back their cashback, was there a follow up story? I'm thinking of adding a major piece to the collection....


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

NOT A DEAL

still waiting for the 20% ebates cashback for Rakuten global...

somebody recently said ebates clawed back their cashback, was there a follow up story? I'm thinking of adding a major piece to the collection....


----------



## Jakenasty (Jan 12, 2016)

One left.

Zodiac Z09105 STP-3 Blue dial on brown leather. $349 +8 ship - befrugal

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Zodiac-ZO9...465026?hash=item260600adc2:g:8LUAAOSwAN1bv3I1


----------



## chambrenoire (Jan 23, 2016)

A little off-topic but: is there an equivalent to this thread but for European deals? Import duties and such (here in Sweden it's 75 SEK + 25% of the declared value.......) because the deals are often from outside of the EU.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

chambrenoire said:


> A little off-topic but: is there an equivalent to this thread but for European deals? Import duties and such (here in Sweden it's 75 SEK + 25% of the declared value.......) because the deals are often from outside of the EU.


Nope, most of the times we just come here and cry...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ToM has good prices on some Muhle Glashutte chronographs starting at $1899 + 5% cash back. These are truly heavily modified 7750 movements with Glashutte 3/4 plates and woodpecker regulators. Considering that many brands charge even more for stock 7750 watches, I think these are a bargain.










One more photo for the haters. :-d Multiple layers of paint in a crosshatch pattern. The kira zuri technique uses mica in the paint to make it sparkle from what I've found.


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

son2silver said:


> With some patience it's not hard to find true divers from Hamilton for under $400. Steinharts with elabore grade movements clock in at just above the $400 mark.
> 
> Just in the last 2 weeks a number of people here scored the 100m rated Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Piooner on bracelet for less than 350. Now that model isn' a true diver, but it looks a lot like vintage compression diver.
> 
> I also happen to think that ETA2824 is massively overrated, but that's a discussion for another day...


Is it?? I wasn't aware. So many talk of the great ETA 2824--the Swiss 'workhorse' movement, but you are saying it has issues? I'm genuinely asking. I know this isn't the thread to have this discussion, but I'm curious, now that you brought it up. What, then, should I be looking for, as a great Swiss Movement, that is reasonable in cost, and is found in a Diver-esque Timepiece? The Powermatic 80? I truly dig the Certina DS Action Diver look. But so far, have not found it for less than $490. You brought up Hamilton; I'm not overly familiar with their movements, but is it the H10? Is that a good movement to look for? Is the Movement in the Glycines better than an ETA 2824?

Again, sorry to derail the thread--not my intention. It's just odd that you are saying that a 28800 bph Swiss Movement that has been lauded time and time again is massively overrated; I'm not saying I don't believe you--I'm just asking what, about it, is overrated, and what are the viable alternatives? Thanks!


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

son2silver said:


> With some patience it's not hard to find true divers from Hamilton for under $400. Steinharts with elabore grade movements clock in at just above the $400 mark.
> 
> Just in the last 2 weeks a number of people here scored the 100m rated Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Piooner on bracelet for less than 350. Now that model isn' a true diver, but it looks a lot like vintage compression diver.
> 
> I also happen to think that ETA2824 is massively overrated, but that's a discussion for another day...


Steinhart and Glycine are the only 2824 movement divers(true divers, not watches with a timing bezel) that are generally available around $400, sometimes you'll get the (very ugly) Hamilton divers or the Tissot T-Star or last generation Certinas around there, but his deal wasn't $400, it was $350.

It's a solid deal for the movement.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

"... site-wide promo running on eBay for the UK and Ireland and this one has a Halloween flavor to it. Using the PUMPKINS coupon code, you can get 10% off any purchase.
The usual conditions apply - you need to spend at least £20 and the discount is capped at £50. Note that the deal ends at 10:00pm BST ..."
https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_....TRC2.A0.H0.Xwat.TRS0&_nkw=watch&_sacat=14324
not tested


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Gearbest has not been this cheap since last March, and their sale was not nearly as comprehensive back then. This is the first time I've seen their additional discounts covering every watch. In March 2018 they had brand specific coupons, that only worked on a handful of models. Most of their normal coupon codes don't stack with other sale prices.


Please @HoustonReal....take pity on me. Stop posting Gearbest watch deals, no matter how cheap I will still go broke. 
Ended up buying the Cadisen C1030 and the Guanquin GQ20022 for a whooping 73$. I might wear each one once but I was missing a watch with power reserve or grand complications.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Creationwatches ebay store has 10% off much of it's stock through 10/22. No code required. Discount is applied when added to cart.

https://www.ebay.com/sme/creationwa...id=5149308508&_sop=PRICE_PLUS_SHIPPING_LOWEST

Example - Brings this Seiko Sport Recraft Automatic SRPC09K1 Mens Watch down to *$143.10*

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Spor...PC09-SRPC09K1-SRPC09K-Mens-Watch/283193958640


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

^ I misspoke. Base model Steinhart Ocean Ones are always available directly for non-EU customers (so, no VAT) for less than $400.



InDNavVet said:


> Is it?? I wasn't aware. So many talk of the great ETA 2824--the Swiss 'workhorse' movement, but you are saying it has issues? I'm genuinely asking. I know this isn't the thread to have this discussion, but I'm curious, now that you brought it up. What, then, should I be looking for, as a great Swiss Movement, that is reasonable in cost, and is found in a Diver-esque Timepiece? The Powermatic 80? I truly dig the Certina DS Action Diver look. But so far, have not found it for less than $490. You brought up Hamilton; I'm not overly familiar with their movements, but is it the H10? Is that a good movement to look for? Is the Movement in the Glycines better than an ETA 2824?
> 
> Again, sorry to derail the thread--not my intention. It's just odd that you are saying that a 28800 bph Swiss Movement that has been lauded time and time again is massively overrated; I'm not saying I don't believe you--I'm just asking what, about it, is overrated, and what are the viable alternatives? Thanks!


Sorry, I didn't mean to derail the thread or burst anyone's bubble. Small sample size, but I have had terrible luck with half a dozen 2824 watches I owned: the inevitable breaking of its handwinding mechanism, terrible accuracy at low PR, inconsistent timekeeping starting from year 3, 4 of ownership, declining PR, to movements stopping for no identifiable reason.

Also, since you brought up supply-drive price surge on certain discontinued Seikos, I'd like to point out that it's hard for anyone to defend the pricing of ETA movements. Comparable, if not better movements can be had for significantly less. Which movement, you asked? Lowly Miyota 9015. I'd start with Chris Vail's excellent post here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/nth-...post46581837.html?highlight=memo#post46581837


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Jakenasty said:


> One left.
> 
> Zodiac Z09105 STP-3 Blue dial on brown leather. $349 +8 ship - befrugal
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Zodiac-ZO9...465026?hash=item260600adc2:g:8LUAAOSwAN1bv3I1


Great seller, BTW! I recently had to return a different model Zodiac due to a seized-up crown. They immediately provided a prepaid USPS return label and issued a quick and complete refund once they received my return. Highly recommend!


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

Just saw the Airman No1 on Massdrop. Does something like that get posted here?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Zodiac ZO9902 "Sea Dragon" Swiss Automatic Sapphire Crystal Leather Watch - *$350* from Ebay or Amazon(same seller)

Previously this seller (Watch Your Time) had it listed for $400.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Zodiac-ZO9...amLhs:sc:USPSFirstClass!15201!US!-1:rk:3:pf:0

https://www.amazon.com/Zodiac-Herit...ID=6358540011&psd=1&keywords=zodiac+automatic


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ball Spacemaster Chronometer for $1195. Well under any other prices I see at the moment. Lots of tritium tubes on this one including the bezel.

https://www.shopworn.com/product/ball-engineer-hydrocarbon-spacemaster-captain-poindexter-chronometer-automatic-mens-watch-dm2036a-s5ca-bk/?mc_cid=14c08f3386&mc_eid=ff134040d2


----------



## ConsumingTime (Oct 17, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Gearbest has not been this cheap since last March, and their sale was not nearly as comprehensive back then. This is the first time I've seen their additional discounts covering every watch. In March 2018 they had brand specific coupons, that only worked on a handful of models. Most of their normal coupon codes don't stack with other sale prices.


Ah. Thanks for the info.

On another note, I got GearBest to give me the $15 in credit. So I bought a watch repair kit with all the usual tools necessary to take a watch apart etc. Probably could have convinced them to refund it to the payment method instead, but I figured $15 in credit was fair enough.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Zodiac ZO9913 "Sea Dragon" Swiss Valjoux 7750 Chrono Sapphire Crystal Watch - *$750* from ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Zodiac-ZO9...m=202386517729&_trksid=p2047675.c100008.m2219


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

CSanter said:


> Just saw the Airman No1 on Massdrop. Does something like that get posted here?


Usually. Feel free to post it if you think it's a good deal compared to other sites.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Did you use Paypal, get the confirmation prior to payment and follow the appropriate steps?



UAconcorde said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> still waiting for the 20% ebates cashback for Rakuten global...
> 
> somebody recently said ebates clawed back their cashback, was there a follow up story? I'm thinking of adding a major piece to the collection....


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Automatic Chronograph H64666735 - *$679* from Ashford with code SDPILOT679

https://www.ashford.com/us/H6466673...2587&cjevent=9ecc05cad3b211e8810a01db0a24060f


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

UAconcorde said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> still waiting for the 20% ebates cashback for Rakuten global...
> 
> somebody recently said ebates clawed back their cashback, was there a follow up story? I'm thinking of adding a major piece to the collection....


Did you submit a "Track my cash back" ticket https://www.ebates.com/help/track-cash-back ? I don't even mess around with waiting for things to post past a day. Most times their automated system will give you the cash back if it can match the shopping trip or if the cash back is pretty low.


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

yinzburgher said:


> Zodiac ZO9913 "Sea Dragon" Swiss Valjoux 7750 Chrono Sapphire Crystal Watch - *$750* from ebay
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Zodiac-ZO9...m=202386517729&_trksid=p2047675.c100008.m2219
> 
> View attachment 13572491


Same watch, $50 less: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Zodiac-ZO9...=item2606000f97:g:fuQAAOSw1PVbdDw~:rk:15:pf:0


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Citizen Promaster Nighthawk Blue Angels for $211.49 after promo code CTZ20 (tested). Retail $475. Camel3x lowest $242.

https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-wa...e=CJ&cjevent=9c4eccb9d3b711e8827900f80a1c0e0b









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Haha! Not sure how I missed it on the same site. Thanks.


winstoda said:


> Same watch, $50 less: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Zodiac-ZO9...=item2606000f97:g:fuQAAOSw1PVbdDw~:rk:15:pf:0


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Guys, is there any discount code for gnomon?

Inviato dal mio SM-N9300 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

Slant said:


> For those who didn't pull the trigger back in the summer, Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer ON BRACELET H7645513 on sale again for $325 USD with coupon code AFFKHAKI325 (expires 2018-10-10) - free shipping in the U.S. Go through ebates for 3% cashback.
> 
> I've said this before and I'll say it again: $325 for an ETA based automatic movement from a well established non-micro brand is certainly a good deal!
> 
> ...


Got mine finally!! Bought a long time ago, at an earlier deal, but just got it in my hands, and wanted to post a pic to-o-oo  bracelet is VERY comfortable.









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> Guys, is there any discount code for gnomon?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-N9300 utilizzando Tapatalk


If you email them and ask they might give you a 5% off code. Other than that they rarely have discount codes.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

yinzburgher said:


> Zodiac ZO9913 "Sea Dragon" Swiss Valjoux 7750 Chrono Sapphire Crystal Watch - *$750* from ebay
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Zodiac-ZO9...m=202386517729&_trksid=p2047675.c100008.m2219
> 
> View attachment 13572491


For informational purposes, this was $599.99 from the same seller less than a month ago.


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

raheelc said:


> If you email them and ask they might give you a 5% off code. Other than that they rarely have discount codes.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Thank you.

Inviato dal mio SM-N9300 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-N9300 utilizzando Tapatalk


Please report of they give you any discount. I've never heard of them doing it


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

mplsabdullah said:


> Please report of they give you any discount. I've never heard of them doing it


I tried once and they gave me 5% off. The one and only time I tried.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

raheelc said:


> I tried once and they gave me 5% off. The one and only time I tried.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Thats great. I asked years ago and got nothing. Read others on here with the same result. May I ask which watch you asked them to use the code on?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

next


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> Please report of they give you any discount. I've never heard of them doing it


I have, but I am a repeat customer many times over and I get 5% by asking. And 5% is 5%, better than nothing.

Most recent was Alpina Glacier Blue and Squale BlueRay 1545 ceramic


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

mplsabdullah said:


> Thats great. I asked years ago and got nothing. Read others on here with the same result. May I ask which watch you asked them to use the code on?


It was either for a Seiko Sbdc063 or Steinhart Nav B 44mm dual time, don't remember exactly which one they gave it to me for. As Yankee mentioned, it may help if your a repeat customer.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> For informational purposes, this was $599.99 from the same seller less than a month ago.


I also remember Watch Station had it discounted not to long ago but don't remember the price. It's becoming one of those watches like a Bulova Murren Chronograph that is more of a bargain than a deal bc it's perpetually on sale.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> For informational purposes, this was $599.99 from the same seller less than a month ago.


I also remember Watch Station had it discounted not to long ago but don't remember the price. It's becoming one of those watches like a Bulova Murren Chronograph that is more of a bargain than a deal bc it's perpetually on sale.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

raheelc said:


> It was either for a Seiko Sbdc063 or Steinhart Nav B 44mm dual time, don't remember exactly which one they gave it to me for. As Yankee mentioned, it may help if your a repeat customer.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


I've bought a few over the years. Guess I'll have to ask next time


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

From the WUS home page.

https://www.watchuseek.com/nordstrom-has-decent-watch-sales-going-on-right-now/


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

You already own a whole pile of 20mm NATOs and Zulus. Why not adorn them with a Timex Weekender for *$20* from Timex's official ebay store. 38mm is a great size and Indiglo is one of the most underrated features in all of Watchdom. A magenta floral pattern isn't your steez you say?.....there is a second option. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Timex-Week...h=item3d6f58319a:g:VSoAAOSwilJbZ2BU:rk:1:pf:0

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Timex-Wome...h=item3d6ce0c1d3:g:63gAAOSw5HBbTRGO:rk:2:pf:0


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

This Edox Grand Ocean at Joma for $575 after the additional $100 off seems pretty solid with 300 meter wr, day/date complication, sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel. Some will gripe at the 45mm size (which I personally don't mind); however, the jury is still out on what appears to be a proprietary strap (actually, the whole package is slightly reminiscent of the older Oris Divers Date model). https://www.jomashop.com/edox-watch-88002-3orca-abun.html


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

Gnomon threw me a bone when I asked via chat support, about a specific watch I was interested in. Wasn’t a percentage off, but $20 off the Squale 50 Atmos.

Better than a poke in the eye ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> This Edox Grand Ocean at Joma for $575 after the additional $100 off seems pretty solid with 300 meter wr, day/date complication, sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel. Some will gripe at the 45mm size (which I personally don't mind); however, the jury is still out on what appears to be a proprietary strap (actually, the whole package is slightly reminiscent of the older Oris Divers Date model). https://www.jomashop.com/edox-watch-88002-3orca-abun.html


NOT A DEAL

I have two Grand Oceans, both 45mm, but the diver is one of the very few watches I've ever returned. Finishing is exceptional but it just felt awkward on wrist. Long L2L or case shape perhaps. I can't remember exactly as it's been awhile but I do remember trying it on and instantly having a negative reaction. Proprietary strap might be a concern but it's pretty solid. The different colors of lume would be neat if it lasted longer than the time it takes to travel from light switch to bed.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

yinzburgher said:


> You already own a whole pile of 20mm NATOs and Zulus. Why not adorn them with a Timex Weekender for *$20* from Timex's official ebay store. 38mm is a great size and Indiglo is one of the most underrated features in all of Watchdom. A magenta floral pattern isn't your steez you say?.....there is a second option.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Timex-Week...h=item3d6f58319a:g:VSoAAOSwilJbZ2BU:rk:1:pf:0
> 
> ...


I feel like this guy when I'm around a Timex I can hear ticking....


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Rocat said:


> I feel like this guy when I'm around a Timex I can hear ticking....


True. I remember that from a Timex Expedition I had years ago. Hopefully they're still not like that bc I just bought one for a gift.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

SEIKO Automatic SSA065K1 - *$123.64* from ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-Auto...h=item468270f6c9:g:Z7cAAOSw5nxbarwp:rk:1:pf:0









I went looking for the lowest priced Seikos with 4R movements and found this one with the 4R37. A bit unique with the 24 hour indicator and crown at 2.


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> Most recent was Alpina Glacier Blue


Yeah, I'm gonna go ahead and say right here that I need that reference number. That one needs to go in my valet.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

For anyone in the Indianapolis area:


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

For anyone in the Indianapolis area:


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

RyanD said:


> For anyone in the Indianapolis area:


That's like 3 of the best things. Guess I need to fly to Indianapolis


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Casio G-Shock DW-9052-1VCF - *$31.79* from 6thAve Electronics on Rakuten

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/6ave-electronics/product/CASWDW90521V/?sku=CASWDW90521V









***Please note that when I went directly to this sellers website, I could not find this watch in their inventory. It makes me a bit skeptical of the price. Also, the APPAREL20 code won't work for this bc it is classified as Electronics rather than Apparel in this instance. If anyone orders this I would be interested to hear your experience.***


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

AstroLaw said:


> I don't know about the Nato, but I used the same code on my Master 1000. I'm still new to the watch world, but this is my favorite piece so far. It's a great watch for not much money.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


I don't do Nato's. Would definitely be a SS bracelet for me.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

This really pains me to do. I have been flip flopping on buying this all morning. ToM is having a targeted 20% off no cap sale. Last time this happened, somebody said that their friend got this deal and asked if they would honor it and they did.
Here it goes, BNIB Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra black teak dial on bracelet for $2821 after ebates 5% cash back. Retail $6000This is about $1100 cheaper than Jomashop and quite possibly the best deal I have seen on an AT. Someone please buy this and take away the temptation.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...a8d/omega-seamaster-automatic-o23110422101003
OriginSwitzerland

- Model #: O23110422101003.
- Movement: Automatic.
- Case Diameter: 42mm.
- Case Thickness: 13mm.
- Case Material: Stainless Steel.
- Crystal Material: Sapphire.
- Bezel Material: Stainless Steel.
- Dial Color: Black.
- Dial Markers: Indices.
- Water Resistant: 150M.
- Bracelet Material: Stainless Steel.
- Bracelet Length: 7".
- Functions And Complications: Date.
- Condition: New.
- Documents: Papers + Booklet/Manual.
- Box Type: Original.
- Warranty: 1 Year Limited Aftermarket










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

$20 38MM and a nato from the drawer, not a ladies any more!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Any discount codes for toxicnato? Don't they have a running 10% discount or something?


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

This one is for the EU.
Enough crying guys; we have ourselves a deal!

https://www.olfert-co.de/citizen-promaster-set-automatik-taucheruhr-ny0040-17lem

€219 
- 10% Use code: "AKT1DESCR0"
- €4 if you wire transfer

= €193,16

Black or Blue both the same price

View attachment 13575855


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> That's like 3 of the best things. Guess I need to fly to Indianapolis


I resisted buying any more watches, but the beer and pretzels were outstanding!


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

Swayndo said:


> Still waiting for these to start appearing in TKMaxx in the UK. I've wanted one for a while.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Will explain why mines not selling on eBay! $79! I paid €320 for it on holiday only 2 months ago for the green one. Best give up selling and start wearing! TK Maxx in the UK are rubbish for watches....

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

househalfman said:


> Any discount codes for toxicnato? Don't they have a running 10% discount or something?


Copy and paste this for 10% off.

NEW CUSTOMER!


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

househalfman said:


> Any discount codes for toxicnato? Don't they have a running 10% discount or something?


Copy and paste this for 10% off.

NEW CUSTOMER!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Melbourne Watch Company currently has 25% off full priced stocked items with *TAKE25*.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

ClockworkSynergy Straps - Save 20% on your orders using code: HALLOWEEN2018
Sale Ends October 31, 2018

https://www.clockworksynergy.com/?u...227105725&mc_cid=5614dcd332&mc_eid=b6a96e7786


----------



## Vint8ge (Sep 10, 2018)

Exer said:


> This one is for the EU.
> Enough crying guys; we have ourselves a deal!
> 
> https://www.olfert-co.de/citizen-promaster-set-automatik-taucheruhr-ny0040-17lem
> ...


Dang...good find. I thought the NY0040 was discontinued. Urban Gentry has this in a video about watches that will increase in value. Perhaps it was a different ny0040-xxxxx reference.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Wal-Mart in-store clearance deal one-off: G-Shock g2900f for $35 + tax. I've been circling around this model because it's a g-shock with the unusual e-data feature, it has auto-EL and it isn't solar (I decided I prefer old-school power cells). Also: five alarms and front-facing light button. Seeing it in the store at the price y'all recommended, I was still hesitant: it just isn't tacti-cool ... or any kind of cool. But what could I do? I had to try it out.

Mini review: Wearing it, I found that the pushers have the best feel of the few g-shocks I've tried. I believe this is due largely to the shape/proportion of the button guards. It wears smaller than its size (45mm -- in disbelief I measured twice). The case profile is attractive and the narrow (19mm), well proportioned strap conforms to my smaller wrist comfortably. The chromed trim does add something, but there's no getting around the unfortunate LCD design -- the proportions are so jangled (and the sail-shaped animation at top is strange). However, the larger time display is easier on my aging eyes. So it looks like I now have the go-to g-shock I've been searching for -- not what I expected to find when I first started looking.









Update: The sail animation was a real distraction, so I modded it and like it much better now. The wrist shot gives a better sense of its proportions, too:


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Not a deal. 

Anyone else start a Black Friday/Cyber Monday watch list yet? So you buy the watch if the price is right, instead of getting caught up in the "buy the deal" frenzy?


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> Anyone else start a Black Friday/Cyber Monday watch list yet? So you buy the watch if the price is right, instead of getting caught up in the "buy the deal" frenzy?


Nope but it's a good idea. Making the list would be pretty easy. Sticking to it once the deals start coming would be the problem for me.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> Anyone else start a Black Friday/Cyber Monday watch list yet? So you buy the watch if the price is right, instead of getting caught up in the "buy the deal" frenzy?


Nope but it's a good idea. Making the list would be pretty easy. Sticking to it once the deals start coming would be the problem for me.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Vint8ge said:


> Dang...good find. I thought the NY0040 was discontinued. Urban Gentry has this in a video about watches that will increase in value. Perhaps it was a different ny0040-xxxxx reference.


Not really a deal(Clarification - The above EU NY0040 is a deal. My post, however is not). Speaking of Citizen Promaster Automatic Divers, I've been following the prices of the new limited edition Fugo models on ebay. This Hong Kong seller has the lowest prices with the blue model sitting at $280. The reasons it's probably not a deal is they are still using the Miyota 82xx series where many thought they would have the upgraded 9015. Also, many fans seem to think that regardless of which movement, they will start making a new non-limited version of the Promaster eventually and the price will drift back down under $200 where the NY0040 was when it was in regular production. I think that is pretty likely. If you look across Citizen's recent line-up you will notice a large increase in the number of affordable automatic models this past year after years of an all out Eco-Drive blitz. They've successfully marketed and sold Eco-Drives to the masses while the enthusiasts flocked to Seiko. I think Citizen is realizing they wanna play in both worlds. So there might be even more automatics coming and some focus on their heritage and past models.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-PR...h=item1eeb9264b8:g:QSEAAOSwBRVbtDl5:rk:1:pf:0









This seller keeps saying "Only 1 or 2 Left" but it shows he has sold 9 of these.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Seiko Men's Prospex Mini Turtle Automatic Diver's 200M Rubber Strap Watch SRPC39K1 - *$257* from eglobalcentral.com with code CHKOUT5

This is the lowest I remember seeing new Mini Turtles. Other models also available from this site.

https://www.eglobalcentral.com/seik...-divers-200m-rubber-strap-watch-srpc39k1.html


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

yinzburgher said:


> Not really a deal. Speaking of Citizen Promaster Automatic Divers, I've been following the prices of the new limited edition Fugo models on ebay. This Hong Kong seller has the lowest prices with the blue model sitting at $280. The reasons it's probably not a deal is they are still using the Miyota 82xx series where many thought they would have the upgraded 9015. Also, many fans seem to think that regardless of which movement, they will start making a new non-limited version of the Promaster eventually and the price will drift back down under $200 where the NY0040 was when it was in regular production. I think that is pretty likely. If you look across Citizen's recent line-up you will notice a large increase in the number of affordable automatic models this past year after years of an all out Eco-Drive blitz. They've successfully marketed and sold Eco-Drives to the masses while the enthusiasts flocked to Seiko. I think Citizen is realizing they wanna play in both worlds. So there might be even more automatics coming and some focus on their heritage and past models.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-PR...h=item1eeb9264b8:g:QSEAAOSwBRVbtDl5:rk:1:pf:0
> 
> ...


Will someone please let my know when Citizen wakes up and puts the 9015 in these watches.....otherwise, forget it.

So many affordable microbrand divers have come with the 9015, there is no need to even consider Citizen.

Lets see:
*Obris Morgan*
*Makara*
*Maratac*
*Zelos*
*Tempest*
*Helson*
*Borealis*
*NTH*
*Deep Blue*
*Air Blue*
*Parnis*
*Halios*


----------



## Bob_the_Wino (Oct 10, 2018)

cel4145 said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> Anyone else start a Black Friday/Cyber Monday watch list yet? So you buy the watch if the price is right, instead of getting caught up in the "buy the deal" frenzy?


I found it easier to simply convince myself that my next purchase must have a certain set of features which no watch currently has. So much easier to dismiss potential temptations now!


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Will someone please let my know when Citizen wakes up and puts the 9015 in these watches.....otherwise, forget it.
> 
> So many affordable microbrand divers have come with the 9015, there is no need to even consider Citizen.


Agreed. I think it's fine if they wanna put this 8203 in their cheapest of watches but kinda ridiculous that they put it in these Limited Edition Promasters. Especially when you consider you can find Parnis with 9015s for $200.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Will someone please let my know when Citizen wakes up and puts the 9015 in these watches.....otherwise, forget it.
> 
> So many affordable microbrand divers have come with the 9015, there is no need to even consider Citizen.
> 
> ...


Exactly. I'm kind of at the point in collecting now where I prefer Microbrands, because I'm actually getting exactly the specs I want for the money I'm paying. I still love Seiko but it's just getting harder and harder to justify buying a 4r36/7s26/6r15 watch with mineral crystal when all the Microbrands have 2824/sw200/9015 and sapphire at the same damn price range. Like obviously Microbrands never will have historical significance but they are the real deals these days.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

All valid points in the main but I'm not sure I'd describe Parnis as a micro (try mushroom...) or a viable 200m dive watch option!


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Will someone please let my know when Citizen wakes up and puts the 9015 in these watches.....otherwise, forget it.
> 
> So many affordable microbrand divers have come with the 9015, there is no need to even consider Citizen.
> 
> ...


Totally agree.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

https://www.clockworksynergy.com/


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Peace N Time said:


> View attachment 13577265


Where is that coupon for?


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Will someone please let my know when Citizen wakes up and puts the 9015 in these watches.....otherwise, forget it.
> 
> So many affordable microbrand divers have come with the 9015, there is no need to even consider Citizen.
> 
> ...


Taking notes !


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

tanksndudes said:


> Where is that coupon for?


Apologize forgot the link.

https://www.clockworksynergy.com/


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

G-Shock 30th anniversary set ~$385
https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...o-gset-30-1er-watch-casio-g-shock-gset-30-1er

View attachment 13576841


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Victorinox Infantry Vintage Chronograph for $130. Retail $550. Camel3x lowest $199 over a year ago.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-infantry-vintage-chrono-quartz-watch
Victorinox

Movement: Quartz

Case material: Stainless steel

Crystal: Sapphire

Caseback: Solid

Date display

Chronograph

Case diameter: 40 mm

Case thickness: 11 mm

Lug width: 23 mm

Lug-to-lug: 47 mm

Water resistance: 100 m (330 ft)










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Seiko Men's Solar Beige Nylon Strap Watch 43mm SNE331 - $90.94 from Macy's with code THANKS

*$80.02* after another 12% cash back through Ebates.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/seiko-mens-solar-beige-nylon-strap-watch-43mm-sne331?ID=1288429


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Will someone please let my know when Citizen wakes up and puts the 9015 in these watches.....otherwise, forget it.
> 
> So many affordable microbrand divers have come with the 9015, there is no need to even consider Citizen.


Miyota's new *8315* would be good as well.

It is an update to the 8215 and includes hacking and refinements to the barrel and mainspring have also allowed to to have a 60 hour power reserve. Deep Blue has an exclusive on the movement at the moment, and are using it in their new Master 1000 2.5 (2.5 for 2.5 days, or 60 hours) line.

Hopefully other makers will be able to use it soon.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> Seiko Men's Solar Beige Nylon Strap Watch 43mm SNE331 - $90.94 from Macy's with code THANKS
> 
> *$80.02* after another 12% cash back through Ebates.
> 
> ...


NOT A DEAL- This is the Watch that started it all for me. My dad gave me this exact watch from his collection and the strap was quite worn. While searching for new straps, I discovered Russian watches somehow, which led me to WUS and the wonderful F10 forum. Then I discovered F71 and it was all over. I still have this watch and won't get rid of it as it is a fun reminder of where I started.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Seiko Presage cocktail time for $255 after promo code THANKS and 12% cash back from ebates. Retail $425. Tied for Camel3x lowest.
https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...trap-watch-40.5mm?ID=5865494&CategoryID=23930









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Will someone please let my know when Citizen wakes up and puts the 9015 in these watches.....otherwise, forget it.
> 
> So many affordable microbrand divers have come with the 9015, there is no need to even consider Citizen.
> 
> ...


Are at least half of those $500+ though? If would be so pumped if Halios was down to $280 like the Citizen!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

TayTay said:


> Are at least half of those $500+ though? If would be so pumped if Halios was down to $280 like the Citizen!


Agreed. Seems Halios has decided to pump their prices with small production runs to keep the demand up. That strategy seems a bit shorted-sighted to me. Too bad they aren't adopting more of a mass production model with lower prices and keep the watches in stock. I bet they could sell 10 times the number of watches.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Agreed. Seems Halios has decided to pump their prices with small production runs to keep the demand up. That strategy seems a bit shorted-sighted to me. Too bad they aren't adopting more of a mass production model with lower prices and keep the watches in stock. I bet they could sell 10 times the number of watches.


Jason is running a one man show at Halios though. Plus, fit and finish off the Halios is far and away better. The movements are superior too. I just got the Seaforth Series III and it's nice. Could you ever see Citizen doing a pastel color match on a date wheel like this?









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

rinsk21 said:


> Jason is running a one man show at Halios though. Plus, fit and finish off the Halios is far and away better. The movements are superior too. I just got the Seaforth Series III and it's nice. Could you ever see Citizen doing a pastel color match on a date wheel like this?
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Who makes this strap? 
& is it as comfortable as it looks?


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

It came with the watch, so Halios. It's comfy. Leather inside, nylon outside.


BTerry2233 said:


> Who makes this strap?
> & is it as comfortable as it looks?


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you Kohl's for your targeted 40% off email code.

Casio GD-350


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Big Revue Thommen sale at ToM including this Airspeed chronograph for $650. Retail $3990.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...men-airspeed-chronograph-automatic-17081-6137
OriginSwitzerland

- Model #: 17081.6137.
- Movement: Automatic.
- Case Diameter: 43mm.
- Case Thickness: 14mm.
- Case Material: Stainless Steel.
- Crystal Material: Sapphire.
- Bezel Material: Stainless Steel.
- Dial Color: Black.
- Dial Markers: Arabic Numerals.
- Crown Type: Screw-down.
- Water Resistant: 50M.
- Bracelet Material: Stainless Steel.
- Bracelet Length: 8".
- Functions And Complications: Date, Chronograph.
- Condition: New.
- Documents: Booklet/Manual Only.
- Box Type: Original.
- Warranty: 1 Year Aftermarket










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Not a deal ...
Does anyone know how to get the 40% off kohls coupon , i forgot the website . 
A pm would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

halaku said:


> Not a deal ...
> Does anyone know how to get the 40% off kohls coupon , i forgot the website .
> A pm would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Got one thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Al30909 (May 31, 2014)

tanksndudes said:


> Where is that coupon for?


https://www.clockworksynergy.com/


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Edifice EFR-545BD at $55.17. Has been hanging around $100 lately and approaching the low of just under $50. I snagged one now so as to not completely miss out if it goes back up.

I grabbed a used one on rubber for $65 a while back and thought that was a great value, so $55 new on a bracelet makes me really happy.









https://www.amazon.com/Casio-EFR-54...0_QL65&keywords=casio+edifice+watches+for+men

Edit: corrected the recent price from $80 to $100 as per CCC average data.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Rocat said:


> Thank you Kohl's for your targeted 40% off email code.
> 
> Casio GD-350


Congrats. My wife got me one of those several years ago, and it's probably my most worn "outdoor activity watch". Also, the vibration alarm is nice for parental timing of the game clock at my daughter's travel softball games, where the umps keep time on the field most of the time with no visible clock on the scoreboard.

Like the gray, too.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

Anyone not using their 40% off to Kohls?


----------



## Vint8ge (Sep 10, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> Not really a deal(Clarification - The above EU NY0040 is a deal. My post, however is not). Speaking of Citizen Promaster Automatic Divers, I've been following the prices of the new limited edition Fugo models on ebay. This Hong Kong seller has the lowest prices with the blue model sitting at $280. The reasons it's probably not a deal is they are still using the Miyota 82xx series where many thought they would have the upgraded 9015. Also, many fans seem to think that regardless of which movement, they will start making a new non-limited version of the Promaster eventually and the price will drift back down under $200 where the NY0040 was when it was in regular production. I think that is pretty likely. If you look across Citizen's recent line-up you will notice a large increase in the number of affordable automatic models this past year after years of an all out Eco-Drive blitz. They've successfully marketed and sold Eco-Drives to the masses while the enthusiasts flocked to Seiko. I think Citizen is realizing they wanna play in both worlds. So there might be even more automatics coming and some focus on their heritage and past models.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-PR...h=item1eeb9264b8:g:QSEAAOSwBRVbtDl5:rk:1:pf:0


Great response and summary. That actually makes a lot of sense now that you say it. Dang this is a strong era for micros.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Thank you Kohl's for your targeted 40% off email code.
> 
> Casio GD-350


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> Edifice EFR-545BD at $55.17. Has been hanging around $80 lately and approaching the low of just under $50. I snagged one now so as to not completely miss out if it goes back up.
> 
> I grabbed a used one on rubber for $65 a while back and thought that was a great value, so $55 new on a bracelet makes me really happy.
> 
> ...


Now $54 and change. I should note that this is Casio Tough Solar with a central chrono hand, and cool split lap action. A couple pics from Wolfsatz from his Amazon review until I can get to my own.









By Wolfsatz








By Wolfsatz

Edit: Adding some pictures of mine





















Here is the C3 screenshot showing the history and this watches current lowering price. Currently at $53.85
View attachment 13580427


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Is there any ebay discount code running atm? 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Thank you Kohl's for your targeted 40% off email code.
> 
> Casio GD-350
> 
> View attachment 13578493


Nice sunburst


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

Obris Morgan
Makara
Maratac
Zelos
Tempest
Helson
Borealis
NTH
Deep Blue
Air Blue
Parnis
Halios

I put a deposit on a Borealis BioHazard. They are sold out on most models of the latest pre-order, but still have a few good ones available.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks like a good deal, can't recall how these prices compared to a recent ToM sale.

B Swiss Prestige auto chronograph
On Sale for $550
MSRP = $3,450

Four options, including two on bracelet









Specs
Movement: Sellita SW200/Dubois Depraz 293 46-jewel automatic
28800 vph
38-hour power reserve
Case material: Stainless steel
Crystal: Sapphire
Caseback: Display
Date display
Chronograph
Case diameter: 37.5 mm
Case thickness: 14 mm
Lug width: 19 mm
Lug-to-lug: 45 mm
Water resistance: 30 m (98 ft)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

TheJohnP said:


> Looks like a good deal, can't recall how these prices compared to a recent ToM sale.
> 
> B Swiss Prestige auto chronograph
> On Sale for $550
> MSRP = $3,450


That's a steal. Luckily, I'm not crazy about the available color combos. Black or blue dial would work better with the skeleton dial.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

RyanD said:


> That's a steal. Luckily, I'm not crazy about the available color combos. Black or blue dial would work better with the skeleton dial.


I agree. I know I'm in the minority, but i wish it were larger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Massdrop has this Seiko Chrono at 94.99. Newegg has a flash sale on it for 87.99 with less waiting.









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Also at Newegg.









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Duplicate post


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

rinsk21 said:


> Jason is running a one man show at Halios though. Plus, fit and finish off the Halios is far and away better. The movements are superior too. I just got the Seaforth Series III and it's nice. Could you ever see Citizen doing a pastel color match on a date wheel like this?


Fit and finish better than what? Movements superior to what? Citizen? Maybe it's implied, but I'm missing it. At their price point, it makes sense that fit and finish are better than a $150 Citizen Promaster Diver, which is less than 25% of a Halios Seaforth price.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

MissileExpert said:


> Fit and finish better than what? Movements superior to what? Citizen? Maybe it's implied, but I'm missing it. At their price point, it makes sense that fit and finish are better than a $150 Citizen Promaster Diver, which is less than 25% of a Halios Seaforth price.


Yes, Citizen but also Seiko and most everything at that level. The Halios is a $600 watch, and the Citizens/Seiko's in the $300-$500 range don't seem comparable to me. I own a Nighthawk and a Seiko Fifty Five Fathoms and like those for the $200/$115 I spent on them. But I've also worn $3000 Omegas that I didn't think were as nice a watch as the Seaforth.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

AstroLaw said:


>


Where are they hiding the tachymeter? :think:


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

eljay said:


> Where are they hiding the tachymeter? :think:


Perhaps you just have to use your imagination?

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

wake said:


> I agree. I know I'm in the minority, but i wish it were larger.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Perfect size for my wife...I'll probably grab her a silver dial.


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/on-sale

Cheapestnatostraps has an entire premium line on sale for 8$ each strap. 
I just snagged 4 of them.
Is it the best quality? No, definitely not.
Is it good value? Yes, definitely. 
Still available in 20mm & 22mm sizes.

Use code "WATCHUSEEK" for a 10% off


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Exer said:


> https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/on-sale
> 
> Cheapestnatostraps has an entire premium line on sale for 8$ each strap.
> I just snagged 4 of them.
> ...


Their "budget" seatbelt NATOs are excellent.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

rinsk21 said:


> Yes, Citizen but also Seiko and most everything at that level. The Halios is a $600 watch, and the Citizens/Seiko's in the $300-$500 range don't seem comparable to me. I own a Nighthawk and a Seiko Fifty Five Fathoms and like those for the $200/$115 I spent on them. But I've also worn $3000 Omegas that I didn't think were as nice a watch as the Seaforth.


NOT A DEAL

I will only add that the Seaforth is not a $600 watch....it is a $690 or $740 watch depending on configuration. I owned the Seaforth Series 1 but did not find that it was all that special in terms of finishing. (It was a very attractive watch though in the sunburst blue fixie configuration) I would definitively say that it was not as good as the Delfin or Tropik that I owned prior to that. The Citizen Signature Grand Touring that I used to own......which was a $600 watch (when I bought it) blew away the Seaforth in all aspects of finishing and it gave you a great bracelet too.

The great thing about hobbies is that we can each make it our own. Enjoy your seaforth.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Exer said:


> https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/on-sale
> 
> Cheapestnatostraps has an entire premium line on sale for 8$ each strap.
> I just snagged 4 of them.
> ...


Tempting. Fossil always seems to have a selection of straps on sale for *$8, incl. free shipping and free returns*. Selection includes natos and leather straps:

https://www.fossil.com/us/en/search.straps.orderBy3.html

Here's an $8 light brown leather strap, 22mm, for example (list: $30). This wasn't there last time I looked:
https://www.fossil.com/us/en/products/22mm-light-brown-leather-watch-strap-sku-s221243p.html










Their photos and descriptions aren't good, but the free returns makes up for it. I bought some natos recently and was really happy with their service.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> I will only add that the Seaforth is not a $600 watch....it is a $690 or $740 watch depending on configuration. I owned the Seaforth Series 1 but did not find that it was all that special in terms of finishing. (It was a very attractive watch though in the sunburst blue fixie configuration) I would definitively say that it was not as good as the Delfin or Tropik that I owned prior to that. The Citizen Signature Grand Touring that I used to own......which was a $600 watch (when I bought it) blew away the Seaforth in all aspects of finishing and it gave you a great bracelet too.
> 
> The great thing about hobbies is that we can each make it our own. Enjoy your seaforth.


NOT A DEAL. And please excuse the forthcoming econ 101 rant.

The 2 vertically integrated Japanese giants enjoy lower bills of material and more scaled manufacturing at similar low cost regions (Malaysia for Seiko vs China for most microbrand). Instead of picking from a la carte menus of cases and dial designs available at ODM/OEMs, Seiko and Citizen benefit from decades of proprietary R&D. Last but certainly not least, they both have very low cost of capital, meaning they can opt to sell watches at prices startups wouldn't dream of selling if the entrepreneurs want to keep suppliers happy and employees paid.

I love supporting entrepreneurs and risk takers; that said, being a microbrand collector does not necessarily mean one needs to put on rose colored glasses.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

son2silver said:


> NOT A DEAL. And please excuse the forthcoming econ 101 rant.
> 
> The 2 vertically integrated Japanese giants enjoy lower bills of material and more scaled manufacturing at similar low cost regions (Malaysia for Seiko vs China for most microbrand). Instead of picking from a la carte menus of cases and dial designs available at ODM/OEMs, Seiko and Citizen benefit from decades of proprietary R&D. Last but certainly not least, they both have very low cost of capital, meaning they can opt to sell watches at prices startups wouldn't dream of selling if the entrepreneurs want to keep suppliers happy and employees paid.
> 
> I love supporting entrepreneurs and risk takers; that said, being a microbrand collector does not necessarily mean one needs to put on rose colored glasses.


Show me a new Seiko under $1k with a high beat movement to compete with the movements in a Halios.

Seiko has high beat movements available but they hide them in expensive watches and put the low beat 6r15 in affordables, making Seiko uncompetitive in the red hot $500 to $1500 high beat segment.


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

The Halios Seaforth seems like a great watch. Unfortunately I will never know as I got really tired of begging the company to let me buy one. I moved on and ended up spending my money somewhere else.

I understand his business model has changed a bit for the better.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Show me a new Seiko under $1k with a high beat movement to compete with the movements in a Halios.
> 
> Seiko has high beat movements available but they hide them in expensive watches and put the low beat 6r15 in affordables, making Seiko uncompetitive in the red hot $500 to $1500 high beat segment.


Better yet,.... Just show me a Seiko under $1k with an aligned bezel, chapter ring, and indices...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

wake said:


> Better yet,.... Just show me a Seiko under $1k with an aligned bezel, chapter ring, and indices...


I can show you but it'll probably be counterfeit 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> I can show you but it'll probably be counterfeit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Truly made me laugh out loud.... Thank you for that.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> Show me a new Seiko under $1k with a high beat movement to compete with the movements in a Halios.
> 
> Seiko has high beat movements available but they hide them in expensive watches and put the low beat 6r15 in affordables, making Seiko uncompetitive in the red hot $500 to $1500 high beat segment.


Pardon if this isn't the right forum for this question, but since it's just been brought up, why is 28,800 beat (and I do understand that there is higher beat beyond that) considered to be "premium" vs. 21,600? As I understand it, it's not necessarily more accurate. Yes, it has a smoother sweep, but is the difference between 8 vs 6 beats per second REALLY all that? Especially when the trade-off is you have to get it serviced more often? I could see how 21,600 might be considered the more desirable option, not for "cheaping out" motivations, but for performance reasons. What is it that I'm missing in not sharing the seemingly common understanding that 28,8000 is more desirable as a matter of course?


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Pardon if this isn't the right forum for this question, but since it's just been brought up, why is 28,800 beat (and I do understand that there is higher beat beyond that) considered to be "premium" vs. 21,600? As I understand it, it's not necessarily more accurate. Yes, it has a smoother sweep, but is the difference between 8 vs 6 beats per second REALLY all that? Especially when the trade-off is you have to get it serviced more often? I could see how 21,600 might be considered the more desirable option, not for "cheaping out" motivations, but for performance reasons. What is it that I'm missing in not sharing the seemingly common understanding that 28,8000 is more desirable as a matter of course?


In this hobby, we are mostly running away from the 1 beat per second. So 8 is better than 6, which is way better than 1.

Doc Savage


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ohhenry1 said:


> Pardon if this isn't the right forum for this question, but since it's just been brought up, why is 28,800 beat (and I do understand that there is higher beat beyond that) considered to be "premium" vs. 21,600? As I understand it, it's not necessarily more accurate. Yes, it has a *smoother sweep*, but is the difference between 8 vs 6 beats per second REALLY all that? Especially when the trade-off is you have to get it serviced more often? I could see how 21,600 might be considered the more desirable option, not for "cheaping out" motivations, but for performance reasons. What is it that I'm missing in not sharing the seemingly common understanding that 28,8000 is more desirable as a matter of course?


You said it yourself *smoother sweep*

If I am spending north of $600, I want a smooth sweep, simple as that.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Right, but they also have responsibility to maximize profits to satisfy investors and the more established the brand, the less motivated they are to build brand reputation. They don't leave a dollar on the table, nor should they, but Jason at Halios could make a lot more money if that was the only motivation.

As was stated, to each their own. Maybe it's rose-colored glasses or a preference to support small businesses. Maybe it's the idea that you are buying something that you may never see another of on another person in your lifetime. It's nice knowing that the individuals behind the brands have personally handled and probably boxed and shipped the watch I'm wearing. Customer service seems to always be better with the personal care. All contributing factors in why I own a Halios, Vicenterra and Zelos.

That's the best part of this hobby... Lots of options for everyone to make their own decisions.


son2silver said:


> NOT A DEAL. And please excuse the forthcoming econ 101 rant.
> 
> The 2 vertically integrated Japanese giants enjoy lower bills of material and more scaled manufacturing at similar low cost regions (Malaysia for Seiko vs China for most microbrand). Instead of picking from a la carte menus of cases and dial designs available at ODM/OEMs, Seiko and Citizen benefit from decades of proprietary R&D. Last but certainly not least, they both have very low cost of capital, meaning they can opt to sell watches at prices startups wouldn't dream of selling if the entrepreneurs want to keep suppliers happy and employees paid.
> 
> I love supporting entrepreneurs and risk takers; that said, being a microbrand collector does not necessarily mean one needs to put on rose colored glasses.


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> If I am spending north of $600, I want a smooth sweep, simple as that.


No high end grande complication watches in your future then?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Guys, the deals. The deals.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Glycine double 12 blue dial for $445. Retail $1625. Camel3x low/current $539.
https://www.worldofwatches.com/mens-airman-double-twelve-leather-blue-dial-glycine-glygl0234









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

In the past 7 days I passed on several opportunities to buy Seiko SARW009 and SARW011 in the $600 range. Granted it goes in and out of stock at ADs (currently out) but retail was well below $1000. 6R15 can be modified into 28,800bps 6R27, with added complications and robust PR to boot, just fine. It's really a helluva better movement than given credit for.

We have talked a gazillion times about how some WIS prefer smoother hands to, you know, real life durability , cost of ownership, and other important aspects. Meanwhile, even Swiss makers have gone the other way, as evident by phasing out the near 50 year old ETA 2824 in favor of the low beat 80-hour PR vararion. You'd respond like you did in the past that the newer movement uses plastic component , which would be wrong outside of certain low end Tissot Powermatics.

Like many topics at WUS, this discussion has been litigated a thousand time. But repeating an opinion does not make it a fact.


yankeexpress said:


> Show me a new Seiko under $1k with a high beat movement to compete with the movements in a Halios.
> 
> Seiko has high beat movements available but they hide them in expensive watches and put the low beat 6r15 in affordables, making Seiko uncompetitive in the red hot $500 to $1500 high beat segment.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

$399 on eBay through Glycine-Direct. Link through TopCash and add eBay bucks = $389.

LINK -> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Mens-3938-Airman-Double-Twelve-Automatic-40mm-Watch-Choice-of-Color/113311792006?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&var=413581584966&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649



Dub Rubb said:


> Glycine double 12 blue dial for $445. Retail $1625. Camel3x low/current $539.
> https://www.worldofwatches.com/mens-airman-double-twelve-leather-blue-dial-glycine-glygl0234
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Guys, the deals. The deals.


You know, probably best to see it as people blowing off steam before it gets real. As long as we all agree that _there shall be no long off topic discussions once the Black Friday / Cyber Monday deal start!_


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Longines Conquest Automatic for $850. Retail $1225. Camel3x lowest $882. 
https://www.watchmaxx.com/longines-watch-l3-778-4-58-6









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> $399 on eBay through Glycine-Direct. Link through TopCash and add eBay bucks = $389.
> 
> LINK -> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...var=413581584966&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


How common is it to see these Double Twelves at $400? I really like the look of the white dial on leather.


----------



## Vint8ge (Sep 10, 2018)

More of a bargain than a deal.

Inspired post by my own hype and taste...

Marathon makes a 36 mm medium diver. Both auto and quartz. I was eyeballing these (QUARTZ VERSION) during the summer time and as I remember it they were not on sale.

Msrp on strap $580.

Well here's what I think happened. This is not the gospel, this is just how I remember it. I think... THINK, The official marathon website dropped the price down to $464 at some point this summer as a sale. Then the dealers followed. Well I just checked back and the official marathon website price is back at MSRP. Island and Mann both still $464. There was an eBay seller who had it at $464 back when the 15% coupon came.

https://www.longislandwatch.com/Mar...VEXxOcoCDKmSUqYnT7vI8NYFOi2B5XMkaAn_PEALw_wcB

https://www.watchmann.com/proddetai...idmsrp7djxhcS_W0zaS5vYB56t3AwGjUaAgnOEALw_wcB

Not affiliate links, but these links seem long. Maybe because I pulled them off of Google?

Anyways... This is incoming, but I got lucky and found one second hand for Less. Just wanted to share this because there is still a bargain through the dealers. This bargain price might last, it might not, I don't know but it's still there.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

I originally wasn't going to post this watch here as I thought it was just a stupid marketing ploy quartz watch, but upon further investigation, it is an ETA 2824-2 in there! And with a sapphire crystal and relatively thin. A pleasant surprise at the price considering the branding. $330. Retail $1850.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ferrari-gran-turismo-automatic-watch
Ferrari

Movement: ETA 2824-2 25-jewel automatic

28800 vph

38-hour power reserve

Case material: Stainless steel

Crystal: Sapphire

Caseback: Solid

Date display

Case diameter: 43 mm

Case thickness: 11 mm

Lug width: 20 mm

Water resistance: 50 m (164 ft)










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

ohhenry1 said:


> Pardon if this isn't the right forum for this question, but since it's just been brought up, why is 28,800 beat (and I do understand that there is higher beat beyond that) considered to be "premium" vs. 21,600? As I understand it, it's not necessarily more accurate. Yes, it has a smoother sweep, but is the difference between 8 vs 6 beats per second REALLY all that? Especially when the trade-off is you have to get it serviced more often? I could see how 21,600 might be considered the more desirable option, not for "cheaping out" motivations, but for performance reasons. What is it that I'm missing in not sharing the seemingly common understanding that 28,8000 is more desirable as a matter of course?


While it is possible to get a very accurate movement with a lower beat rate, it requires more careful adjustment in order to achieve the necessary isochronism and low positional variance. The problem with Seiko's low beat movements is that they are not adjusted at all, which results in very poor isochronism and high positional variance, and this cannot be easily corrected by just regulating the movement after the fact.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> I originally wasn't going to post this watch here as I thought it was just a stupid marketing ploy quartz watch, but upon further investigation, it is an ETA 2824-2 in there! And with a sapphire crystal and relatively thin. A pleasant surprise at the price considering the branding. $330. Retail $1850.
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ferrari-gran-turismo-automatic-watch


Girard Perregaux used to make some pretty cool watches for Ferrari. At this price, somehow I doubt this was GP. I also doubt it was made by Italians in Ferrari facilities. Couldn't find the manufacturer with a quick web search either. :-s


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Certina DS podium GMT for $295. Retail $640. Pretty good price considering it is on bracelet.
https://www.jomashop.com/certina-wa...e=CJ&cjevent=5da42d77d68411e8812900250a1c0e14









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Cvp33 said:


> $399 on eBay through Glycine-Direct. Link through TopCash and add eBay bucks = $389.
> 
> LINK -> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Mens-3938-Airman-Double-Twelve-Automatic-40mm-Watch-Choice-of-Color/113311792006?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&var=413581584966&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Thank you, thank you! 
Been looking for an old logo 40mm double twelve for a while.
This is a great deal.
1 black left now.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

I know this brand doesn't get a lot of love around here unless it is pre TAG, but I can still get behind a deal. Tag Heuer formula 1 auto chronograph calibre 16 on bracelet for $1599 after promo code OPZ3-LYLN-YEUV. Retail $2850.
https://www.watchmaxx.com/tag-heuer-watch-caz2010-ba0876









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> I know this brand doesn't get a lot of love around here unless it is pre TAG, but I can still get behind a deal. Tag Heuer formula 1 auto chronograph calibre 16 on bracelet for $1599 after promo code OPZ3-LYLN-YEUV. Retail $2850.
> https://www.watchmaxx.com/tag-heuer-watch-caz2010-ba0876
> 
> 
> ...


Why little love for TAG? Genuinely asking. I thought it was not featured much simply because their watches are not affordable.

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> How common is it to see these Double Twelves at $400? I really like the look of the white dial on leather.
> View attachment 13581617


I'm curious about this too. I might be able to snag one for $325 pre owned but if brand new is commonly slightly under $400 then I'd rather go with the new option.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Not sure. Honestly just waiting for an ebay bonus bucks deal to pull the trigger. Feeling like something is coming 10.28-ish.



yinzburgher said:


> Cvp33 said:
> 
> 
> > $399 on eBay through Glycine-Direct. Link through TopCash and add eBay bucks = $389.
> ...


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

wake said:


> Better yet,.... Just show me a Seiko under $1k with an aligned bezel, chapter ring, and indices...


My SARB065 Cocktail Time has perfectly aligned indices and chapter ring (no bezel). I paid well under $400 for mine. Same for my SKX007. Bezel, chapter ring, and indices all aligned and I paid less than $300 which included a Strapcode oyster bracelet. All that said, they both keep horrible time.


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

I have a SARB065 and an Alpinist (SARB017). Both are perfectly aligned, and they keep excellent time - within +4 when worn regularly.


MissileExpert said:


> My SARB065 Cocktail Time has perfectly aligned indices and chapter ring (no bezel). I paid well under $400 for mine. Same for my SKX007. Bezel, chapter ring, and indices all aligned and I paid less than $300 which included a Strapcode oyster bracelet. All that said, they both keep horrible time.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillHW (Oct 6, 2018)

Dante231 said:


> I have a SARB065 and an Alpinist (SARB017). Both are perfectly aligned, and they keep excellent time - within +4 when worn regularly.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I have these as well, with similar great performance. Although, being retired, most days my watch could be +- 4 _minutes_ and I wouldn't notice (or care)


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

StrapsCo Perforated Rubber Rally Straps Buy Two Get One Free on Amazon:

https://amzn.to/2yuhoow


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Guys, the deals. The deals.


Seriously, I couldn't have been the only person to think of this. Was I?

And remember, Smiles everyone, smiles.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Hamilton Jazzmaster GMT auto for $605 after 3% cash back from ebates. Retail $1325. Camel3x lowest $650 back in March.
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...mt-auto/H32695131.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=10









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Novi said:


> Why little love for TAG? Genuinely asking. I thought it was not featured much simply because their watches are not affordable.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


I am no expert on the subject, but from what I have gathered, it is a combination of things. The main one being that a while ago they bought a movement design from Seiko, made a bunch of changes to it (which isn't uncommon), but then marketed it as an in house movement.
The next reason would be the price of their quartz watches. This one is kind of unfair since companies like Omega and Longines do the same thing.
And lastly, people hate their aggressive marketing about being a luxury brand albeit entry level. It is considered luxury for the sake of being luxury.
All that said, I just bought my first one, and I am looking forward to it! Since nobody notices my watches anyways, I don't really care about the stigma, good or bad.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Novi said:


> Why little love for TAG? Genuinely asking. I thought it was not featured much simply because their watches are not affordable.


Not being that affordable is probably one reason but I'm sure there are some deals out there. As Dub Rubb just showed. As for your first question...&#8230;.I would tell you to start a new thread (to keep the bad juju off of this one) but there are already so many out there on WUS and elsewhere. I would just google "TAG Heuer reputation" or something similar and you will get no shortage of results. And no shortage of passionate arguments and opinions. Sorry for the non-answer but I really enjoy this thread and don't want to derail it in a negative way.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

duplicate


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> Hamilton Jazzmaster GMT auto for $605 after 3% cash back from ebates. Retail $1325. Camel3x lowest $650 back in March.
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...mt-auto/H32695131.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=10
> 
> 
> ...


Not a deal. This just came off of sale for $499 via coupon code "AFFJZZ499". This deal seems to come and go every 2 months. The $499 deal just expired on 10/17.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> Since nobody notices my watches anyways, I don't really care about the stigma, good or bad.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> Since nobody notices my watches anyways, I don't really care about the stigma, good or bad.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Dub Rubb said:


> And lastly, people hate their aggressive marketing about being a luxury brand albeit entry level. It is considered luxury for the sake of being luxury.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


I think Breitling falls into this same trap. Nice watches but the marketing comes on too strong. Of course Tudor and Lady Gaga doesn't do it for me either.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think Breitling falls into this same trap. Nice watches but the marketing comes on too strong. Of course Tudor and Lady Gaga doesn't do it for me either.


As far as value, I'll take Tag over Breitling any day. Tag has some good values, especially pre-owned. Breitling charges $2000 for a plastic quartz watch.

Speaking of Tag, I haven't seen an LVMH sale in a very long time. Wonder if they stopped those completely.


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

NOT A DEAL

had my eyes on a watch and now absolutely cant wait for another Rakuten Global Market 20% cashback offer


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

Novi said:


> Why little love for TAG? Genuinely asking. I thought it was not featured much simply because their watches are not affordable.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


Just a friendly reminder: this thread is for ALL WATCH DEALS/BARGAINS, not just affordables.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

yinzburgher said:


> Dub Rubb said:
> 
> 
> > I originally wasn't going to post this watch here as I thought it was just a stupid marketing ploy quartz watch, but upon further investigation, it is an ETA 2824-2 in there! And with a sapphire crystal and relatively thin. A pleasant surprise at the price considering the branding. $330. Retail $1850.
> ...


Looks like Movado group has the current license to make Ferrari watches under Scuderia Ferrari Orologi

https://movadogroup.com/brands/scuderia-ferrari.cfm


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

TheJohnP said:


> Looks like Movado group has the current license to make Ferrari watches under Scuderia Ferrari Orologi
> 
> https://movadogroup.com/brands/scuderia-ferrari.cfm


At least they used to. Hublot has the high-end license right now. The Panerai Ferraris are my favorites and relatively affordable.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RyanD said:


> At least they used to. Hublot has the high-end license right now. The Panerai Ferraris are my favorites and relatively affordable.


Even if I had a Ferrari I would not wear a watch advertising for them. What's the point?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Even if I had a Ferrari I would not wear a watch advertising for them. What's the point?


I believe Richard Hammond (Top Gear/Grand Tour) called Ferrari a marketing company that sells hats, jackets, and key chains. lol


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

UAconcorde said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> had my eyes on a watch and now absolutely cant wait for another Rakuten Global Market 20% cashback offer


Okay now you have to share which watch........we "promise" not to snipe it!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Okay seriously, don't do it we can't be trusted.

-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

Deals below

Glycine Airman SST 12 GMT. If this watch had a normal 12 hour dial format, I would have owned it a long time ago for a higher price. But seeing that it would take too much effort to tell time and then the watch would just be a fashion accessory (proving my wife right) then I'll pass but the deal looks good for those of you who like reading 24hour time an an analog watch.

$480









https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...atic-GMT-43mm-Silver-Dial-GL0074/113287547253

Archimede Pilot from Watchmann
$560
Aaah.....a pilots watch......a style that I have looked at for at least a decade but never owned. This one seems like a good deal considering the brand and movement!

https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=Archimede-UA7929-H2.1x


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

First time trying to post a deal here. Sorry in advance. Oris Alterier date is $485.99 after code SALE15. No tax or shipping charges for me. Seemed like a solid price.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...Tjv4iApZvlh3RumFEHC6K-kTmWBAZzDUaAhGpEALw_wcB


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

TDKFM said:


> First time trying to post a deal here. Sorry in advance. Oris Alterier date is $485.99 after code SALE15. No tax or shipping charges for me. Seemed like a solid price.
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...Tjv4iApZvlh3RumFEHC6K-kTmWBAZzDUaAhGpEALw_wcB


Def shouldn't be sorry about that. A new Oris under $500 is a deal. I was on CWS today and it seemed like they either lowered some prices or got some new stock and priced it reasonably. There may be other good deals on there. Plus you should be able to get a little cash back through Ebates or another site.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

20% cash back Rakuten Global at BeFrugal. I have never had a problem with them.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Dante231 said:


> I have a SARB065 and an Alpinist (SARB017). Both are perfectly aligned, and they keep excellent time - within +4 when worn regularly.


To me, the fact that they only keep excellent time when worn regularly is an indication that the movement suffers from poor isochronism. This means that the rate of the movement depends on the amplitude of the oscillation, which in turn depends on the power reserve. When the power reserve is kept high, the amplitude of the oscillation is relatively consistent, and the rate is relatively consistent as well.


----------



## speedyweasel (Jul 28, 2018)

NOT A DEAL

I'm in love with my new Alpina Alpiner 4 (courtesy of this thread) and Glycine Airman (also courtesy of this thread). 

Who in the affordable bracket has some crazy bright (like T-100 bright) lume in the genre of the 2 watches above? I want "oh-my-God-do-you-have-to-plug-that-thing-in-at-night?" bright, nuclear powered lume. No plastic, no divers.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> 20% cash back Rakuten Global at BeFrugal. I have never had a problem with them.


It feels unnatural that it's not from ebates:


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Rocat said:


> I believe Richard Hammond (Top Gear/Grand Tour) called Ferrari a marketing company that sells hats, jackets, and key chains. lol


That's because he's a Porsche guy...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Certina DS 1 Powermatic 80 for $329 after ebates cash back and promo code SDDSC339 (tested). Retail $1020.
https://www.ashford.com/us/C029-407...2587&cjevent=8c57de76d72d11e8806f00140a1c0e10









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

speedyweasel said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> I'm in love with my new Alpina Alpiner 4 (courtesy of this thread) and Glycine Airman (also courtesy of this thread).
> 
> ...


Try Ball Watches for Tritium.

Some models will be at or above the top end of the affordable range but will be nicer than the Glycine, IMO. I've not handled an Alpina so I can't compare.

I don't think they offer a plastic watch and have plenty of non divers, the Fireman line is a good place to start your search.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

speedyweasel said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> I'm in love with my new Alpina Alpiner 4 (courtesy of this thread) and Glycine Airman (also courtesy of this thread).
> 
> ...


Check out Ball Watch -- Tritium lume, it would keep good company with the above, and deals do pop up. Crazy bright? Dunno. When I think crazy bright, I think g-shock super illuminator, esp. the neon. EDIT: sorry to be a slowpoke.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

speedyweasel said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> I'm in love with my new Alpina Alpiner 4 (courtesy of this thread) and Glycine Airman (also courtesy of this thread).
> 
> Who in the affordable bracket has some crazy bright (like T-100 bright) lume in the genre of the 2 watches above? I want "oh-my-God-do-you-have-to-plug-that-thing-in-at-night?" bright, nuclear powered lume. No plastic, no divers.


Get your Alpina relumed. I have not had it done myself, so I can't recommend anyone. But I've seen several watches on the forum relumed such that they were as bright as a Seiko diver.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Double


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Looked at this a couple of days ago and it was about $25 more. The gooroo has the Glycine Airman quartz for about $175. 








https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...rentrq:a40f790b1660a9925c03b17ffffe2431|iid:1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> 20% cash back Rakuten Global at BeFrugal. I have never had a problem with them.


Jeebus, I think I just spent every minute since you posted this searching for watches and using everything in my power to not drain all of my expendable income. If they ever had a 40% cash back, I would probably spend every penny I had.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Get your Alpina relumed. I have not had it done myself, so I can't recommend anyone. But I've seen several watches on the forum relumed such that they were as bright as a Seiko diver.


Everest Watchworks Services


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> It feels unnatural that it's not from ebates:
> 
> View attachment 13584051


Befrugal doesnt give me an instant confirmation of cashback like ebates does, it's making me uneasy on such a big purchase.... Do you typically get instant notification from befrugal? Next day?


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

UAconcorde said:


> Befrugal doesnt give me an instant confirmation of cashback like ebates does, it's making me uneasy on such a big purchase.... Do you typically get instant notification from befrugal? Next day?


I would like to know this too. I took screenshots of the entire purchase process as well as the promo mentioned, but am still a little uneasy. All this shopping for "Rin John Konk Est" (Longines Conquest) " Cima Star" (seamaster) and "Zhu dollar" (Tudor) and figuring out measurements with and without gargoyle heads and windshield wounds better be worth it. All that trouble and I end up buying a seiko lol.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Also, just for those taking advantage of the Rakuten deal, make sure to use a card with no international charges even if using PayPal. The price difference for me when paying in JPY vs. USD was about $60! 

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> All this shopping for "Rin John Konk Est" (Longines Conquest) " Cima Star" (seamaster) and "Zhu dollar" (Tudor) and figuring out measurements with and without gargoyle heads and windshield wounds better be worth it. All that trouble and I end up buying a seiko lol.


Similar experience for me a while back. I was typing in and searching for "Jin Ron" and "Zhu Dollar" but ultimately purchased a "Pross Pecks self-winding green clockface". Any idea what "pure breath" means? I see that quite a bit.


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

WARNING:
My befrugal cashback showed up as 5% only.....will call them in the morning to see whats going on...Any other data points?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

UAconcorde said:


> WARNING:
> My befrugal cashback showed up as 5% only.....will call them in the morning to see whats going on...Any other data points?


Be frugal makes me nervous. I follow the rules and rarely have issues with ebates or MrRebates. I've had multiple befrugal orders fall through the cracks. I've also had success with them, just more misses.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Okay now you have to share which watch........we "promise" not to snipe it!
> .
> .
> .
> ...


For the record, that version of the SST DOES tell time "normally". The hour hand of all Glycine gmts goes around only once per 12 hours. The GMT hand goes around once per every 24 hours, like other 2893-based watches. It's just that there's no 12 hour scale written on the dial.

It's the "purist" models, which only have 1 hour hand (no GMT hand) which read like true 24 hour watches.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> Looked at this a couple of days ago and it was about $25 more. The gooroo has the Glycine Airman quartz for about $175.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My resolve is really being tested, but I shall remain disciplined.

*I already have the auto version...i already have the auto version...i already have the auto version*


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

Itubij said:


> My resolve is really being tested, but I shall remain disciplined.
> 
> *I already have the auto version...i already have the auto version...i already have the auto version*


folks, I've read each of these threads for the past few years. Every now and again there is a really, really nice deal. This deal seems like one of those deals... Happy collecting!


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

UAconcorde said:


> WARNING:
> My befrugal cashback showed up as 5% only.....will call them in the morning to see whats going on...Any other data points?


Last night, mine was showing 23%! Unfortunately, I didn't have time to purchase anything. I was going to revisit today. Sadly, it's back down to 5%.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Revue Thommen airspeed on bracelet for $399 (also available on leatherfor $379). Retail $1795. Camel3x lowest $499.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/revue-thommen-airspeed-day-date-automatic-watch









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Seiko quartz watch titanium and sapphire for $110. Retail $395. Looks like it was about $5 cheaper in 2016 according to Camel3x. 
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-titanium-quartz-sgg-watch









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

BostonCharlie said:


> Check out Ball Watch -- Tritium lume, it would keep good company with the above, and deals do pop up. Crazy bright? Dunno. When I think crazy bright, I think g-shock super illuminator, esp. the neon. EDIT: sorry to be a slowpoke.


I think the best deals on Ball are older NOS on Ebay and pre-owned. Some models can be found very close to the Alpina and Glycine deals the OP referenced.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Sarb035 in stock at Amazon $318.75, go go go.

Seiko Men's Japanese Automatic Stainless Steel Casual Watch, Color:Silver-Toned (Model: SARB035) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001AE9XS0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_-wj0Bb2MYKYHP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

basso4735 said:


> Sarb035 in stock at Amazon $318.75, go go go.
> 
> Seiko Men's Japanese Automatic Stainless Steel Casual Watch, Color:Silver-Toned (Model: SARB035) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001AE9XS0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_-wj0Bb2MYKYHP
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My observation is that SARB033 is much more popular that SARB035. Every time Amazon lowers the price on both watches, SARB033 would sell out in a few minutes while SARB035 would last a few hours to a few days. Every time I tried to grab an SARB033, it was already gone.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Pneuma said:


> My observation is that SARB033 is much more popular that SARB035. Every time Amazon lowers the price on both watches, SARB033 would sell out in a few minutes while SARB035 would last a few hours to a few days. Every time I tried to grab an SARB033, it was already gone.


Not a deal

I agree with you there, however this is still a good price and will likely sell out today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

I have had many successful shopping trips with ebates (and checks delivered). I have never gotten money from befrugal. There’s just too many conditions and hoops to jump through. It’s a hassle. YMMV


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

basso4735 said:


> Sarb035 in stock at Amazon $318.75, go go go.
> 
> Seiko Men's Japanese Automatic Stainless Steel Casual Watch, Color:Silver-Toned (Model: SARB035) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001AE9XS0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_-wj0Bb2MYKYHP
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3 Left.....oops make that 2


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> 3 Left.....oops make that 2


Gone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

fuzzysquid said:


> I have had many successful shopping trips with ebates (and checks delivered). I have never gotten money from befrugal. There's just too many conditions and hoops to jump through. It's a hassle. YMMV


I've had good luck with BeFrugal in the past, but their rates haven't been as competitive recently. I couldn't think of anything I wanted off the top of my head this time. I need to search and bookmark some items like other people have done.

*BeFrugal Lifetime Cash Back Paid: $4,729.61*


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Not a deal:

No longer a BeFrugal fan. Too many missing ebay rebates and when you click ‘ask for help’ you have the rude awakening that befrugal doesn’t research any ebay claims. So in essence you’re screwed. Made the switch to topcash and Ebates for the most part. Retailmenot has been getting in the game lately with cash back and so far they've been flawless.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Cvp33 said:


> Not a deal:
> 
> No longer a BeFrugal fan. Too many missing ebay rebates and when you click 'ask for help' you have the rude awakening that befrugal doesn't research any ebay claims. So in essence you're screwed. Made the switch to topcash and Ebates for the most part. Retailmenot has been getting in the game lately with cash back and so far they've been flawless.


I had similar with their customer service. I cashed out the cash back and they closed out on the ones that were still pending. Contacted them and they told me nothing they can do.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

UAconcorde said:


> Befrugal doesnt give me an instant confirmation of cashback like ebates does, it's making me uneasy on such a big purchase.... Do you typically get instant notification from befrugal? Next day?


I don't use BeFrugal anymore for anything because they screwed me on $50 cash back on a watch purchase at the end of 2017.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Be careful with BeFrugal. They owed me close to $400 from another shopping retailer and I followed all the terms to a T. I've received over $20k in cashback over the years from various portals, so I'm no stranger to following the terms, etc.

Anyways, after a lot of back and forth with providing documentation, etc they eventually just closed my account and ceased all communication with me. It wasn't worth my time to pursue from a legal standpoint, but I'd encourage everyone to tread lightly with them.


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

I ordered something yesterday from Rakuten but haven't paid yet as I haven't received the invoice. As the Rakuten cashback is now 5% does that mean I will only get 5% back and not the 23% I expected?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

woodville63 said:


> I ordered something yesterday from Rakuten but haven't paid yet as I haven't received the invoice. As the Rakuten cashback is now 5% does that mean I will only get 5% back and not the 23% I expected?


You should get the 23% based on the time you placed the order. Whatever you do, don't pay the invoice if it doesn't look right on BeFrugal.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Glycine....and NOT from the GooRoo. 
Sandblasted Combat 7 from a seller with 100% feedback. $249. About ten bucks less than what I paid the gooroo for it March 2017. It's a nice watch for the money. 







https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...rentrq:a7bf0ac81660abc00201dabafff32038|iid:1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I stopped using befrugal long ago after a few non payments


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Dub Rubb said:


> I would like to know this too. I took screenshots of the entire purchase process as well as the promo mentioned, but am still a little uneasy. All this shopping for "Rin John Konk Est" (Longines Conquest) " Cima Star" (seamaster) and "Zhu dollar" (Tudor) and figuring out measurements with and without gargoyle heads and windshield wounds better be worth it. All that trouble and I end up buying a seiko lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


Facts and evidence aren't good enough for BeFrugal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

RyanD said:


> You should get the 23% based on the time you placed the order. Whatever you do, don't pay the invoice if it doesn't look right on BeFrugal.


Thanks, good advice, it's showing as 5%. I think I will forget Befrugal and wait for Ebates.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

BrandonR said:


> Be careful with BeFrugal. They owed me close to $400 from another shopping retailer and I followed all the terms to a T. I've received over $20k in cashback over the years from various portals, so I'm no stranger to following the terms, etc.
> 
> Anyways, after a lot of back and forth with providing documentation, etc they eventually just closed my account and ceased all communication with me. It wasn't worth my time to pursue from a legal standpoint, but I'd encourage everyone to tread lightly with them.


Did you contact any of the retailers on the questionable transactions? Not that they'll do anything for you but if the system is working they are paying money to BeFrugal. If retailers stop doing business with them they fix their issues or disappear.


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

*Glycine Airman 18 Automatic, 39mm, Purist and GMT, $498 each + free s/h*
_(from SD - iconian)_

Discount Watch Store
Use coupon *SDGLYCINE*


13 colorways available
8% TopCashback *which would bring price down to $458.16*
$550 next cheapest on eBay; $695 at Jomashop; $2,670 MSRP
30-days return policy


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

15% Cash back at Rakuten Global through Ebates.

https://www.ebates.com/globalrakuten.com?query=rak&position=2&type=suggest&store=14034


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Also Macy's is back at 12%.

https://www.ebates.com/macys.com


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Sarb017 back in stock at $365, have at it.

Seiko Men's Japanese Automatic Stainless Steel and Leather Casual Watch, Color:Brown (Model: SARB017) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000KG93BQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_rzr0Bb152HQZW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

So 20% this weekend?


yinzburgher said:


> 15% Cash back at Rakuten Global through Ebates.
> 
> https://www.ebates.com/globalrakuten.com?query=rak&position=2&type=suggest&store=14034


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

basso4735 said:


> Sarb017 back in stock at $365, have at it.
> 
> Seiko Men's Japanese Automatic Stainless Steel and Leather Casual Watch, Color:Brown (Model: SARB017) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000KG93BQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_rzr0Bb152HQZW
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gone, wow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

rinsk21 said:


> So 20% this weekend?


Not sure but it has certainly happened that way before. I'm gonna shop around tonight in the hope that it goes to 20% soon. Unfortunately I didn't really have the time nor the Befrugal account to take advantage of the 23% deal.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

PeekPoke said:


> *Glycine Airman 18 Automatic, 39mm, Purist and GMT, $498 each + free s/h*
> _(from SD - iconian)_
> 
> Discount Watch Store
> ...


Can anyone comment as to how good/great a deal this is? Trying to get a sense of how urgently I should be considering this deal.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Bulova Devil Diver 98B320 for $446 after promo code DEALS and 12% cash back from ebates. Retail $795. Camel3x lowest $580. EBay $535.
https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...acelet-watch-44mm?ID=6380710&CategoryID=23930









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

ohhenry1 said:


> Can anyone comment as to how good/great a deal this is? Trying to get a sense of how urgently I should be considering this deal.


I haven't seen an Airman 18 for less than $500 before


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Seiko SRPC91 for $278 after promo code DEALS and ebates 12% cash back. Retail $495. A little under eBay price, and from an AD.
https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...930$6722957~xcm_pos~zPos1~xcm_srcCatID~z23930









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

eljay said:


> I haven't seen an Airman 18 for less than $500 before


Gulp. Oh boy. I can smell trouble brewing . . .

And am I correct that since that's a rotating bezel, I should be able to tell 3 different time zones on that watch, without having to do any mental math?

Anyone else got any opinions on this deal?


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

eljay said:


> I haven't seen an Airman 18 for less than $500 before





ohhenry1 said:


> Gulp. Oh boy. I can smell trouble brewing . . .
> 
> And am I correct that since that's a rotating bezel, I should be able to tell 3 different time zones on that watch, without having to do any mental math?
> 
> Anyone else got any opinions on this deal?


Well it's pretty hard to beat if the rebate from TopCash works. It might not due to the SD code. I'll find out as I bought a blue one to match the black dial I received today. That 4 hand auto GMT in 39mm is just drool-worthy. I paid $540 for my black dial so this is at least $43 less than what I paid. If eBay drops a 10% off deal, which I suspect is coming you'll be able to match this deal or barely beat it. Watchgooroo just rejected all my offers, holding at a $500 counteroffer.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Tissot Heritage 1948 Chronograph for $733 after promo code DEALS and 12% cash back from ebates. Retail $1400. Camel 3x lowest $930.
https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...searchPass=allMultiMatchWithSpelling&slotId=1
Available with black or brown strap at this price, or on mesh bracelet for $759 after the same promo/cash back.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Dub Rubb said:


> Bulova Devil Diver 98B320 for $446 after promo code DEALS and 12% cash back from ebates. Retail $795. Camel3x lowest $580. EBay $535.
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...acelet-watch-44mm?ID=6380710&CategoryID=23930
> 
> 
> ...


Good price. I posted the same watch a while back for around the same price at Lord and Taylor.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Can anyone comment as to how good/great a deal this is? Trying to get a sense of how urgently I should be considering this deal.


I can't say for sure how good bc I don't know Glycine that well. However I'm pretty sure the movement in the GMT is a Glycine branded version of the 2893. Less than $500 for that movement in a watch with reputable branding sounds good to me. It might be good to search for them on ebay and then go to advanced and filter by sold listings to get a better idea what people have been paying.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

ohhenry1 said:


> Gulp. Oh boy. I can smell trouble brewing . . .
> 
> And am I correct that since that's a rotating bezel, I should be able to tell 3 different time zones on that watch, without having to do any mental math?
> 
> Anyone else got any opinions on this deal?


It was $600 on massdrop not too long ago, which watchgooroo on eBay price-matched (because they're massdrop's glycine supplier).

I thought it was a bargain at $600.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Dub Rubb said:


> Bulova Devil Diver 98B320 for $446 after promo code DEALS and 12% cash back from ebates. Retail $795. Camel3x lowest $580. EBay $535.
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...acelet-watch-44mm?ID=6380710&CategoryID=23930
> 
> 
> ...





raheelc said:


> Good price. I posted the same watch a while back for around the same price at Lord and Taylor.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


My opinion, take it for what it is worth.....Bulova screwed up big-time by chintzing out on the movement. These 666 watches deserve the 9015 movement.

Predicting they have a warehouse full of these just waiting to be dumped at $199 over the holidays. I am going to be real, Real patient on this one until then. And if I miss out, no biggie.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> My opinion, take it for what it is worth.....Bulova screwed up big-time by chintzing out on the movement. These 666 watches deserve the 9015 movement.
> 
> Predicting they have a warehouse full of these just waiting to be dumped at $199 over the holidays. I am going to be real, Real patient on this one until then. And if I miss out, no biggie.


Yep, I didn't buy one yet either. Waiting to see if prices drop.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

I agree on the movement. I also wish it was a little smaller and kept the 20mm bracelet. The case to bracelet ratio is a little off for me. However, if you are right, I will buy a few of them for $199!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

may kick myself for this one considering my name i dont have a sarb in the collection. HERE IS THE SARB033
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001AE9XRQ/ref=dp_cerb_2


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

F#ck...i just bought one...and 3 strapsco silicone straps that were in my cart. Dammit!


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Don't fret. It is one of my favorite watches I own. It is pretty much perfect, especially at that price.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Sarbie said:


> F#ck...i just bought one...and 3 strapsco silicone straps that were in my cart. Dammit!


Yea. If you didn't buy that you woulda had to change your WUS handle. My bracelet is a little beat up but it is still one of my favorite watches.


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> Don't fret. It is one of my favorite watches I own. It is pretty much perfect, especially at that price.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


...but when will I ever get a chance to wear it. Too many watches, not enough wrists, this is starting to get...awesome!


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> Yea. If you didn't buy that you woulda had to change your WUS handle. My bracelet is a little beat up but it is still one of my favorite watches.


its not the only place I have that handle so...yeah your right and the reason it's done. Cheers.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Sarbie said:


> ...but when will I ever get a chance to wear it. Too many watches, not enough wrists, this is starting to get...awesome!


I also know THAT feeling! Trust me though, the 033 gets a lot of my wrist time. It just fits in everywhere.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Sarbie said:


> F#ck...i just bought one...and 3 strapsco silicone straps that were in my cart. Dammit!


Rumor is that the SARB033 is discontinued. If that's true, you'll be glad you bought it now, rather than waiting until later after Seiko's stock runs out


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> I also know THAT feeling! Trust me though, the 033 gets a lot of my wrist time. It just fits in everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE! you make me feel so much better, what a fantastically positive enabler. Bah ha ha. Twice the watches i have. The Tudors Omegas Sinns i have make my SEIKO collection seem (individually) cheap but realistically there are quite a few of them and some of them are NOT FOR SALE watches. In that respect they are inexpensive and great. I just wish the accuracy was up to the others, seems my 6r15 watces while i prefer their power reserve are less accurate than the 4r movements.


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> Rumor is that the SARB033 is discontinued. If that's true, you'll be glad you bought it now, rather than waiting until later after Seiko's stock runs out


This is why I almost bought it last month...then wondered after the deal was gone weather it would come again. I guess i bought some peace of mind, I need not worry anymore.

...........and big moment! after I have been checking in on this thread all year I think this is my first purchase from it. Does it matter it was my deal? ha ha. NUP I dont reckon.
FWIW i think the 033 is the best SARB so I am happy.


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

Thanks F71 and WUS


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Sarbie said:


> Thanks F71 and WUS


If it makes you feel any better a quick check on global rakuten showed one for $620 from only one seller ... and they are going for much more than $400 on the bay ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Aaaaand I bought all 3 sarbs today. Ouch my wallet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

finally got in on the SARB, thanks F71!


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

me too. yay and congrats


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

*Garmin Fenix 5X Sapphire deal.*

Here is one for the fitness/hiking crowd. Garmin Fenix 5X Sapphire Certified Refurbished, sold and fulfilled by Amazon at $351.76. List price is $649.99, and Garmin does not allow official agents to discount at all. Garmin typically only has two sales a year, once in the spring and around Black Friday. I would expect these may be discounted $100~$150 maximum. These sell for more on Ebay used. There were 20 pieces available when I first saw them, now down to 12 pieces.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

basso4735 said:


> Aaaaand I bought all 3 sarbs today. Ouch my wallet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What, no 065? I am disappointed. Just kidding, I don't have an alpinist(or a 001,003 or 005 for that matter!) Congratulations though, they are great watches and they have good bracelets!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

now the decision is which one to keep when the time comes


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

An update from the Edifice deal that I posted earlier this week.










This one will be charged up and given to my brother for Christmas. Sadly the Amazon price is back up to $122. I would pass at that price, but at under $60 it seems like a real good deal for what you get.

I have been enjoying the pre-loved one on rubber and will keep it for the time being.

Thank you all for your enabling, and thanks to Amazon's dynamic pricing and Camel^3 for the price tracking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> What, no 065? I am disappointed. Just kidding, I don't have an alpinist(or a 001,003 or 005 for that matter!) Congratulations though, they are great watches and they have good bracelets!
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


Haha, madness! No 065....yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Dub Rubb said:


> Bulova Devil Diver 98B320 for $446 after promo code DEALS and 12% cash back from ebates. Retail $795. Camel3x lowest $580. EBay $535.
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...acelet-watch-44mm?ID=6380710&CategoryID=23930
> 
> 
> ...


I bought one at about that price and absolutely love the watch. I can reverse hack these so that wasn't an issue for me.

The lume is great, too.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

This Coupon is a 10% discount, valid from 8:00 AM ET on October 25, 2018 until 8:00 AM ET on October 26, 2018. No minimum purchase necessary. The Coupon discount is capped at a maximum value of $100

https://pages.ebay.com/


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> I bought one at about that price and absolutely love the watch. I can reverse hack these so that wasn't an issue for me.
> 
> The lume is great, too.


Any pictures of the lume?

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

Ebay.com

10% Off EVERYTHING!
Only 24 hours. Use code PICKUPTEN 
before 8 am ET Friday.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Peace N Time said:


> View attachment 13587291
> 
> 
> This Coupon is a 10% discount, valid from 8:00 AM ET on October 25, 2018 until 8:00 AM ET on October 26, 2018. No minimum purchase necessary. The Coupon discount is capped at a maximum value of $100
> ...


This 10% PICKUPTEN promo *stacks* with Creation's current 10% off men's watches promo (tested):
https://www.ebay.com/sme/creationwa...offType=OrderSubTotalOffer&_soffid=5151369108

For example, this Seiko Flight Master SNA411P1 is $224 - Creation's 10% - PICKUPTEN 10% = *$181.44* (tested).


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Heckuva deal! Well done, BostonCharlie!



BostonCharlie said:


> This 10% PICKUPTEN promo *stacks* with Creation's current 10% off men's watches promo (tested):
> https://www.ebay.com/sme/creationwa...offType=OrderSubTotalOffer&_soffid=5151369108
> 
> For example, this Seiko Flight Master SNA411P1 is $224 - Creation's 10% - PICKUPTEN 10% = *$181.44* (tested).


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

Somebody please snatch this before I buy again....

Brand New Authorized dealer SARX055 Baby Snowflake for $809 after coupon plus shipping....sweet spot for ebay coupon because max discount is $100....

https://www.ebay.com/itm/123448917452









https://www.ebay.com/itm/123448917452


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Heckuva deal! Well done, BostonCharlie!



BostonCharlie said:


> This 10% PICKUPTEN promo *stacks* with Creation's current 10% off men's watches promo (tested):
> https://www.ebay.com/sme/creationwa...offType=OrderSubTotalOffer&_soffid=5151369108
> 
> For example, this Seiko Flight Master SNA411P1 is $224 - Creation's 10% - PICKUPTEN 10% = *$181.44* (tested).


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

UAconcorde said:


> Somebody please snatch this before I buy again....
> 
> Brand New Authorized dealer SARX055 Baby Snowflake for $809 after coupon plus shipping....sweet spot for ebay coupon because max discount is $100....
> 
> ...


It was purchased from an authorized dealer by the seller. He himself is not an authorized dealer.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Piggybacking off of Boston Charlie's post . . .

*Orient Ray II for $115.83* after stacked Creation Watches automatic in-cart 10% discount + 10% PICKUPTEN ebay code. Free shipping. Confirmed. As a point of reference, that's lower than it's ever been on Amazon.

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Ray...114610?hash=item41e30c6532:g:ORIAAOSwoX5arOID















(photos found online randomly)


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Amazon now has SARB035 (cream face brother to 033) on sale for $318.75-------better hurry


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Peace N Time said:


> View attachment 13587291
> 
> 
> This Coupon is a 10% discount, valid from 8:00 AM ET on October 25, 2018 until 8:00 AM ET on October 26, 2018. No minimum purchase necessary. The Coupon discount is capped at a maximum value of $100
> ...


Nice! Can't think of anything I need to buy right now, but I dropped a lot of my prices. Need to clear out some stuff before I go on vacation next week.

That Baby Snowflake is a good price, but it's even less at Rakuten Global with 20% cash back. Patience...


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Don't forget ebay bucks expire on 11/2. Normally the ebay promo is not often inline with ebay bucks window.


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Creation on Ebay had a few blue lagoon turtles. 
438$ usd after coupons. 


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Ebates have 20% on Rakuten right now. Not Rakuten Global.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

ohhenry1 said:


> Piggybacking off of Boston Charlie's post . . .
> 
> *Orient Ray II for $115.83* after stacked Creation Watches automatic in-cart 10% discount + 10% PICKUPTEN ebay code. Free shipping. Confirmed. As a point of reference, that's lower than it's ever been on Amazon.
> 
> ...


It's really hard to pass this up due to the low price. But do I need another black dial diver watch? Decisions.

I have 5 black Divers already.

Their black Mako is at $140 and the Creation discount will stack with the eBay code as well. There appears to be only 5 left at the moment.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Div...-Mens-Watch-/282884078473?hash=item41dd347b89

Sadly I see no blue Ray or Mako in their eBay store.


----------



## towel (Apr 19, 2014)

johnmichael said:


> Amazon now has SARB035 (cream face brother to 033) on sale for $318.75-------better hurry


dont see it anymore! dang it

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

ohhenry1 said:


> Piggybacking off of Boston Charlie's post . . .
> 
> *Orient Ray II for $115.83* after stacked Creation Watches automatic in-cart 10% discount + 10% PICKUPTEN ebay code. Free shipping. Confirmed. As a point of reference, that's lower than it's ever been on Amazon.
> 
> ...


$113.40 plus 2% eBates. I'm in & thanks!


----------



## Ponchsox2 (Jan 7, 2017)

Just grabbed a Sarb033 on Amazon (sold and shipped by Amazon) for $318! Awesome deal! 🙂


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

Ossamanity said:


> Ebates have 20% on Rakuten right now. Not Rakuten Global.


1% for me


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Ague Trading Co is having a Progressive Sale starting tomorrow. A great way to stock up on good NATOs










https://mailchi.mp/864a8786e169/progressive-sale-starts-friday-at-40-off?e=209cd9f378

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

mannal said:


> $113.40 plus 2% eBates. I'm in & thanks!


I'm weak. I bought the black Ray as well. Oh well, it was either this or a black Turtle and I've already got two Turtles so this will be something different (and less expensive).


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

I don’t know if this is targeted. TOM has $25 back in store credit on every $100 spent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)

I bought the black ray also. I have the blue and it's one of my favorite watches. Also grabbed the srpb39.









Thanks everyone for posting!!


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

Ossamanity said:


> I don't know if this is targeted. TOM has $25 back in store credit on every $100 spent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see it too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Nice! Can't think of anything I need to buy right now, but I dropped a lot of my prices. Need to clear out some stuff before I go on vacation next week.
> 
> That Baby Snowflake is a good price, but it's even less at Rakuten Global with 20% cash back. Patience...


he takes offers...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

UAconcorde said:


> Somebody please snatch this before I buy again....
> 
> Brand New Authorized dealer SARX055 Baby Snowflake for $809 after coupon plus shipping....sweet spot for ebay coupon because max discount is $100....
> 
> ...


In case anyone is considering the Baby Snowflake:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BpXSMVuHDVk/


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Christopher Ward C65 Trident Divers are 30% off (press models, so "nearly new") to a £486 price. Afaik lowest yet for that model from CW directly. Black *and blue* dial variants.


----------



## icemasta (Dec 7, 2010)

Back in stock! $189 USD!

NY0080-12E, NY0081-10L, NY0088-11E

Citizen NY0088-11E Promaster Marine Mechanical Automatic Limited Edition 200m Divers Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com
Citizen NY0081-10L Promaster Marine Mechanical Automatic Limited Edition 200m Divers | Dutyfreeislandshop.com
Citizen NY0080-12E Promaster Marine Mechanical Automatic Limited Edition 200m Divers Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com

Ordered the NY0088 to add beside my NY0080-12X.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

icemasta said:


> Back in stock! $189 USD!
> 
> NY0080-12E, NY0081-10L, NY0088-11E
> 
> ...


This is more exciting than all the eBay, Rakuten, etc deals combined. Costs less than a used NY0040 at this point!


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

icemasta said:


> Back in stock! $189 USD!
> 
> NY0080-12E, NY0081-10L, NY0088-11E
> 
> ...


Picked up one of these this morning and in my selfishness was going to wait until my order was 100% confirmed (or regular business hours in Hong Kong) to post this. This is the cheapest place I've seen them. Unfortunately no lume dial variant. But now that the cat is out of the bag, *take another 5% off with CSOFF5.*


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

icemasta said:


> Back in stock! $189 USD!
> 
> NY0080-12E, NY0081-10L, NY0088-11E
> 
> ...


Wow this is really intriguing. Do these come on a bracelet as well?

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> Christopher Ward C65 Trident Divers are 30% off (press models, so "nearly new") to a £486 price. Afaik lowest yet for that model from CW directly. Black *and blue* dial variants.


$637 for a "nearly new" C60 Trident bronze 43mm; were I in the market, I'd be all over it at that price!


----------



## icemasta (Dec 7, 2010)

yinzburgher said:


> Picked up one of these this morning and in my selfishness was going to wait until my order was 100% confirmed (or regular business hours in Hong Kong) to post this. This is the cheapest place I've seen them. Unfortunately no lume dial variant. But now that the cat is out of the bag, *take another 5% off with CSOFF5.*


Same with me. Ordered this morning but didn't get a chance to post it until I got home. I was trying to find a coupon code prior to ordering but couldn't find one. I messaged them hoping they can add the coupon post order.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Meanwhile, back at the DiscountWatch Glycine sale. Looks like the code works with the rebate. I already had the black dial Airman GMT auto, so I added the blue one. Here's the TopCash rebate and the Glycine. I can tell you these are stunners in person. $457.70 feels like stealing (well maybe not that good).


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

In a span of two days I got three watches. The Airman 18, SARB033, and the Citizen Fugu.

I swear this thread will be end of me.


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

icemasta said:


> Back in stock! $189 USD!
> 
> NY0080-12E, NY0081-10L, NY0088-11E
> 
> ...


Aaaah, tempting... Only if they had the brown/green NY0082-17X...


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

It's really interesting to see the mixed feelings with which so many of us (me included) jump in on these deals.

It's as if we'd just ordered a second dessert or something . . .



Rocat said:


> I'm weak. I bought the black Ray as well. Oh well, it was either this or a black Turtle and I've already got two Turtles so this will be something different (and less expensive).


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

But wait....there's more. Used my ebay 10% off coupon PICKUPTEN. Glycine-Direct on ebay has Glycine Airman GMT Purist 42mm, 44mm and 46mm options (4 hands, 3 time zones, stunning as well)..Same price for double 12's.

$1,625 MSRP

$399 ASK

-$39.90 ebay discount

-$3.59 ebay bucks

- $5.39 TopCash rebate

*$350.12 NET*

*LINK to Purist - >*.https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Airman-GMT-Purist-Automatic-42mm-44mm-46mm-Watch-Choice-of-Size-Color/113311015418?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&var=413581118422&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

*LINK to Double 12's - >* https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Mens-3938-Airman-Double-Twelve-Automatic-40mm-Watch-Choice-of-Color/113311792006?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&var=413581584966&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

icemasta said:


> Back in stock! $189 USD!
> 
> NY0080-12E, NY0081-10L, NY0088-11E
> 
> ...


Also the rose gold tone for $203: Citizen NY0083-14X Promaster Marine Mechanical Automatic Limited Edition 200m Divers Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com

Edit: Sorry. Sold out.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Duplicate


----------



## blasibr (Jun 2, 2018)

Cvp33 said:


> But wait....there's more. Used my ebay 10% off coupon PICKUPTEN. Glycine-Direct on ebay has Glycine Airman GMT Purist 42mm, 44mm and 46mm options (4 hands, 3 time zones, stunning as well)..Same price for double 12's.
> 
> $1,625 MSRP
> 
> ...


Oh boy...I really wish I didn't stumble upon this thread.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> But wait....there's more. Used my ebay 10% off coupon PICKUPTEN. Glycine-Direct on ebay has Glycine Airman GMT Purist 42mm, 44mm and 46mm options (4 hands, 3 time zones, stunning as well)..Same price for double 12's.
> 
> $1,625 MSRP
> 
> ...


That is a bonkers deal. I'm giving myself a few minutes to think about a 40mm white dial double 12.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> Also the rose gold tone for $203: Citizen NY0083-14X Promaster Marine Mechanical Automatic Limited Edition 200m Divers Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com


That one appears to be sold.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

You are on a roll, my friend! What is that now, 3 or 4 Glycine Airmans (Airmen)? Collection within a collection!



Cvp33 said:


> But wait....there's more. Used my ebay 10% off coupon PICKUPTEN. Glycine-Direct on ebay has Glycine Airman GMT Purist 42mm, 44mm and 46mm options (4 hands, 3 time zones, stunning as well)..Same price for double 12's.
> 
> $1,625 MSRP
> 
> ...


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

yinzburgher said:


> That one appears to be sold.


Sorry. My bad.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Might interest someone.... Price $225 +$10 shipping. Can be had for under $200 (counting $25 store credit for every $100 + if you're lucky enough to have an additional 10% off....)

ROAMER RD 100 AUTOMATIC

- Model #: 951660.41.25.90.
- Movement: Automatic.
- Case Diameter: 42mm.
- Case Material: Stainless Steel.
- Crystal Material: Sapphire.
- Dial Color: White.
- Water Resistant: 100M.
- Bracelet Material: Stainless Steel.
- Bracelet Length: 175 mm (+/-5 mm).
- Condition: New.
- Documents: Manual + Warranty Card.
- Box Type: Original.
- Warranty: Manufacturer's 2 Years

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...e9799/roamer-rd-100-automatic-951660-41-25-90

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> You are on a roll, my friend! What is that now, 3 or 4 Glycine Airmans (Airmen)? Collection within a collection!


It's actually 9:

(3) Glycine Airman Quartz - White, Black and Blue dials
(3) Glycine Automatic World Timers - Black/silver, Blue/silver, Black/Gold
Glycine Airman GMT purist 42mm auto (inbound)
Glycine Airman 18 GMT black/gold
Glycine Airman 18 GMT blue/Silver (inbound)


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Speechless. Wow!



Cvp33 said:


> It's actually 9:
> 
> (3) Glycine Airman Quartz - White, Black and Blue dials
> (3) Glycine Automatic World Timers - Black/silver, Blue/silver, Black/Gold
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> That is a bonkers deal. I'm giving myself a few minutes to think about a 40mm white dial double 12.


Insane deal. I bought the Purist for under $350 (I had a few eBay bucks). Free FedEx shipping.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

I'd rather spend $3K on 9 Glycines than the same on a single Tag Quartz. Just my opinion.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

I couldn’t help myself with the Glycine deals going on.... :-|


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

wake said:


> I couldn't help myself with the Glycine deals going on.... :-|


Combat Subs and moonphases are under $300 net at Touch of Modern.


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Combat Subs and moonphases are under $300 net at Touch of Modern.


Link

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Combat Subs and moonphases are under $300 net at Touch of Modern.


Good prices, yes; but let's be real....store credit to be applied to a future purchase is NOT the same as "$ or % off", or even "cash back"; so saying "$xxx net" isn't really accurate.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

Cvp33 said:


> It's actually 9:
> 
> (3) Glycine Airman Quartz - White, Black and Blue dials
> (3) Glycine Automatic World Timers - Black/silver, Blue/silver, Black/Gold
> ...


Impressive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Combat Subs and moonphases are under $300 net at Touch of Modern.


I picked up a combat sub through massdrop last go around.... impressive watch for the price I paid.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

UAconcorde said:


> Somebody please snatch this before I buy again....
> 
> Brand New Authorized dealer SARX055 Baby Snowflake for $809 after coupon plus shipping....sweet spot for ebay coupon because max discount is $100....
> 
> ...


Snatched !


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

wake said:


> I picked up a combat sub through massdrop last go around.... impressive watch for the price I paid.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Not a deal ...

What were they going for on massdrop the glycine subs ?

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepfriedicecubes (Dec 14, 2017)

My global rakuten ebates is showing 15% now. Let's see if it goes up to 20. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Dub Rubb said:


> I also know THAT feeling! Trust me though, the 033 gets a lot of my wrist time. It just fits in everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow..and my wife thinks I have a lot of watches.beautiful collection


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Cvp33 said:


> But wait....there's more. Used my ebay 10% off coupon PICKUPTEN. Glycine-Direct on ebay has Glycine Airman GMT Purist 42mm, 44mm and 46mm options (4 hands, 3 time zones, stunning as well)..Same price for double 12's.
> 
> $1,625 MSRP
> 
> ...


This is an insane deal man. I remember getting my airman gmt (on bracelet) from watchgooroo at usd550 last year.

Glad the one and only bracelet version is out, stops me from jumping on the deal!


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

halaku said:


> Not a deal ...
> 
> What were they going for on massdrop the glycine subs ?
> 
> ...


$379

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

wake said:


> $379
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


And that was with a warranty from an AD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Good prices, yes; but let's be real....store credit to be applied to a future purchase is NOT the same as "$ or % off", or even "cash back"; so saying "$xxx net" isn't really accurate.


It is when you buy something there every month.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Cvp33 said:


> I'd rather spend $3K on 9 Glycines than the same on a single Tag Quartz. Just my opinion.


But TAG automatics are a lot cheaper than $3k. Weird

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Bruce R said:


> Insane deal. I bought the Purist for under $350 (I had a few eBay bucks). Free FedEx shipping.


The Purist and the GMT are the real steals. Makes me wish I wanted them. But the one that appeals to me most is the Double 12. Which is less of a steal and more on the level of just a good deal. Such is life. I can think of worse problems.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Last time I posted a deal from the exchange it got no love but I'm trying again. Casio G Shock GA700SE. One of the Neon variants. $41.25 no tax free shipping.

https://www.mynavyexchange.com/mobile/pdp/pdpLayout.jsp?productId=12743863

Lowest price currently on eBay is $70. Lowest price per camelx3 is $67. Seems like a great deal.









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Ending up using watchgooroo on eBay as they have a "best offer" option for the Glycine Airman Purist Auto. After a few back and forth offers they accepted $387.50. Doubt the TopCash rebate is going to work so I gave up $5-ish there but saved $12.50 with the best offer.









$387.50

- $38.75 eBay 10% OFF

- $3.88 eBay bucks

*NET $344.87*

As for the quartz Tag. Never. Not when you can have this for under $470.
















Family photo of 7 with 2 inbound.


----------



## MrMajestyk (Mar 30, 2018)

The only deal for weeks which piqued my attempt to pull, than this, yeah right worldwide in this case looks like only US
_Shipping to: Worldwide
Excludes: US Protectorates, APO/FPO, Africa, Asia, Central America and Caribbean, Europe, Middle East, North America, Oceania, Southeast Asia, South America
_



Cvp33 said:


> But wait....there's more. Used my ebay 10% off coupon PICKUPTEN. Glycine-Direct on ebay has Glycine Airman GMT Purist 42mm, 44mm and 46mm options (4 hands, 3 time zones, stunning as well)..Same price for double 12's.
> 
> $1,625 MSRP
> 
> ...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

raheelc said:


> Any pictures of the lume?
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Cvp33 said:


> Ending up using watchgooroo on eBay as they have a "best offer" option for the Glycine Airman Purist Auto. After a few back and forth offers they accepted $387.50. Doubt the TopCash rebate is going to work so I gave up $5-ish there but saved $12.50 with the best offer.
> 
> View attachment 13589071
> 
> ...


You have a Glycine Air Force. LOL


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

Cvp33 said:


> Ending up using watchgooroo on eBay as they have a "best offer" option for the Glycine Airman Purist Auto. After a few back and forth offers they accepted $387.50. Doubt the TopCash rebate is going to work so I gave up $5-ish there but saved $12.50 with the best offer.
> 
> View attachment 13589071
> 
> ...


Quite the collection...

I'm just getting started. I purchased the Combat Sub and thought it was terrific for the price. It subsequently motivated me to pick up a Base 22 Purist (Blue) and a 1953 Vintage. The eBay coupon and the ability to negotiate with some sellers on eBay turned good deals into great deals.

I would love an Airman 18 in that exact colorway, but I refuse to purchase a watch smaller than 40mm in diameter.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Another Glycine deal. This time, 22mm straps. A little bit of work here as its an Australian watch shop. I emailed them to confirm they combine shipping $14 total. Then I best offered $27AUD or around $19USD which is immediately accepted. I bought 5 straps for $107 total or around $21 apiece. Follow the link below, go to the sellers store and search 22mm.

*LINK - >*https://www.ebay.com/itm/22MM-HIGH-GRADE-SAND-COLOURED-BROWN-LEATHER-STRAP-STEEL-BUCKLE-BY-GLYCINE-X/391481514452?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160727114228%26meid%3D6b6f8f7026af4e11ba0986a3294af258%26pid%3D100290%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D332282297000%26itm%3D391481514452&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

all of a sudden the SARB033's dont look that good of a deal anymore....


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Holy smokes. I just did some math. I thought trying to post deals in this thread would thwart the urge to capitalize on them. Boy was I wrong. Thanks to the deals I have found and others have posted, this has been a record week of spending for me by a long shot. Well, I still hate/love all you deal posters!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

That Glycine 42 Purist is a fantastic deal, but I need another black dial watch like I need a hole in my head. The white also just doesn't do it for me as there doesn't appear to be much contrast between the hands and dial.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

New thread name "how low will glycine end up thread".


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

BrandonR said:


> That Glycine 42 Purist is a fantastic deal, but I need another black dial watch like I need a hole in my head. The white also just doesn't do it for me as there doesn't appear to be much contrast between the hands and dial.


If you move up to 44mm you have the blue option.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Cvp33 said:


> If you move up to 44mm you have the blue option.


I saw that, but not sure I can pull it off with the longer lugs.

Let's be honest though...if it is still available early before the coupon expires, I'll probably get one to try.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Not trying to be an enabler here but a $400 best offer (start at $350) to watchgooroo for any of these 3 42mm styles would be accepted. So net $354 after all coupons/cash back. I have all 3....the gold is awesome in person.








https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...35f71962af57&epid=24024773718&redirect=mobile







https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...fb7b765c9ceb&epid=21024778911&redirect=mobile








https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...a-b849-4000-a1de-85fcc01d8e41&redirect=mobile


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Cvp33 said:


> Not trying to be an enabler here but a $400 best offer to watchgooroo for any of these 3 styles would be accepted. So net $354 after all coupons/cash back. I have all 3....the gold is awesome in person.
> 
> View attachment 13589237
> 
> ...


How is the bracelet? Any micro adjustment holes on the clasp?

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

raheelc said:


> How is the bracelet? Any micro adjustment holes on the clasp?
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


The bracelet is a center deployment version so no micro adjustments. The links are roughly 1/4" so you can get very close to where you need to be. It's also nice and heavy as you'd expect and doesn't grab.....all good to me.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$2321 net at ToM. Insanely nice watch for the price.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/montblanc-4c53b39f-88f2-44f2-861f-9094e608de2a/montblanc-timewalker-chronograph-automatic-104286


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

RyanD said:


> $2321 net at ToM. Insanely nice watch for the price.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/montblanc-4c53b39f-88f2-44f2-861f-9094e608de2a/montblanc-timewalker-chronograph-automatic-104286


I have no experience with the watch, bit good find. Also, save another $116 with 5% cash back from ebates. Total $2205

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Cvp33 said:


> Not trying to be an enabler here but a $400 best offer (start at $350) to watchgooroo for any of these 3 42mm styles would be accepted. So net $354 after all coupons/cash back. I have all 3....the gold is awesome in person.


YOU'RE TOTALLY TRYING TO BE AN ENABLER!


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> Last time I posted a deal from the exchange it got no love but I'm trying again. Casio G Shock GA700SE. One of the Neon variants. $41.25 no tax free shipping.
> 
> https://www.mynavyexchange.com/mobile/pdp/pdpLayout.jsp?productId=12743863
> 
> ...


can i nickname this one TRON ?


----------



## zippotone (Oct 7, 2016)

TDKFM said:


> New thread name "how low will glycine end up thread".


Hahaha I'm just wondering if there's anybody who has paid MSRP ever since the gooroo and massdrop started with these price drops. 
In the end, these Glycine deals are no longer deals: the discounted price has become their "new" value. If you ever need to sell a Glycine, you will lose money.


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

can attest to this, recently tried to sell one, plan to get half whatever you paid watchgooroo. You'd be better off selling the movement and throw the case away....


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

zippotone said:


> Hahaha I'm just wondering if there's anybody who has paid MSRP ever since the gooroo and massdrop started with these price drops.
> In the end, these Glycine deals are no longer deals: the discounted price has become their "new" value. If you ever need to sell a Glycine, you will lose money.


Definitely feel sorry for anyone that buys Glycines as an investment. Watches, like cars, unless you're buying vintage plan to lose 20% per year. I'm happy to own and enjoy my Glycines for what I paid and have no doubt I could sell my $350 Airman for $210 2 years from now. I'm good.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Cvp33 said:


> Definitely feel sorry for anyone that buys Glycines as an investment.


IMO investment is the wrong word for this activity


----------



## zippotone (Oct 7, 2016)

Cvp33 said:


> Definitely feel sorry for anyone that buys Glycines as an investment. Watches, like cars, unless you're buying vintage plan to lose 20% per year. I'm happy to own and enjoy my Glycines for what I paid and have no doubt I could sell my $350 Airman for $210 2 years from now. I'm good.


Cool, I'm just saying these Glycine deals are not deals anymore. I've had a couple of Glycines and they sure are nice watches. Enjoy your Glycines!!


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

eljay said:


> IMO investment is the wrong word for this activity


Unless you're buying SS Rolex or Patek at retail or below...I don't buy as in investment, but it is nice to know there is some liquidity there if ever needed.


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> Definitely feel sorry for anyone that buys Glycines as an investment. Watches, like cars, unless you're buying vintage plan to lose 20% per year. I'm happy to own and enjoy my Glycines for what I paid and have no doubt I could sell my $350 Airman for $210 2 years from now. I'm good.


Not sure where you came up with the absurd notion that this is an investment forum. Watch buying is not a form of investing. Any brand. If your financial adviser recommends purchasing watches as an investment then run, do not walk, to another adviser. Also, watches do not lose 20% per year. I'd wager that I can wear the Glycine Purist for two years, and get at least $300 of the original $350 back.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Bruce R said:


> Not sure where you came up with the absurd notion that this is an investment forum. Watch buying is not a form of investing. Any brand. If your financial adviser recommends purchasing watches as an investment then run, do not walk, to another adviser. Also, watches do not lose 20% per year. I'd wager that I can wear the Glycine Purist for two years, and get at least $300 of the original $350 back.


I agree, even if you buy a Patek Nautilus at retail etc, and if you try and sell it later, you're most likely not going to get your initial purchase price back, let alone make a profit (of course, there are a few exceptions, like the new Rolex GMT Pepsi jubilee). That being said, I bought a glycine airman base 22 purist version with a fully lumed dial from watchgooroo, wore it for a year, and sold it for about 25 dollars more than I bought it for, so I pretty much made back what I paid after shipping etc.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

He was just responding to the comment that "If you ever need to sell a Glycine, you will lose money."

His response made sense to me in that context.


Bruce R said:


> Not sure where you came up with the absurd notion that this is an investment forum. Watch buying is not a form of investing. Any brand. If your financial adviser recommends purchasing watches as an investment then run, do not walk, to another adviser. Also, watches do not lose 20% per year. I'd wager that I can wear the Glycine Purist for two years, and get at least $300 of the original $350 back.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

eljay said:


> IMO investment is the wrong word for this activity


I think the term "Investment" is the universally accepted one when justifying a watch purchase to the wife.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bruce R said:


> Not sure where you came up with the absurd notion that this is an investment forum. Watch buying is not a form of investing. Any brand. If your financial adviser recommends purchasing watches as an investment then run, do not walk, to another adviser.


I must be doing my hobby wrong then...


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

BrandonR said:


> Unless you're buying SS Rolex or Patek at retail or below...I don't buy as in investment, but it is nice to know there is some liquidity there if ever needed.


Me either. But, if I buy a $10K Rolex and 10 years from now it's worth 95% of my purchase price, I've lost as much money ($500) than my $500 Glycine cost to begin with.


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

BrandonR said:


> Unless you're buying SS Rolex or Patek at retail or below...I don't buy as in investment, but it is nice to know there is some liquidity there if ever needed.


Me either. But, if I buy a $10K Rolex and 10 years from now it's worth 95% of my purchase price, I've lost as much money ($500) than my $500 Glycine cost to begin with.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

So anyone have bargains to post?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

New CW Trident Chronometer bronze limited edition available for preorder. Under $1000 after applying the current coupon seems like a very fair price.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

RyanD said:


> New CW Trident Chronometer bronze limited edition available for preorder. Under $1000 after applying the current coupon seems like a very fair price.


That's actually pretty good looking. But I wish they would just use the logo at the 12 o'clock position, like they've done on some of their Motorsport watches, instead of having the name plastered at the 9 o'clock position.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

Damn enablers. Snagged a promaster. Thanks for posting up the deal.


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

raheelc said:


> That's actually pretty good looking. But I wish they would just use the logo at the 12 o'clock position, like they've done on some of their Motorsport watches, instead of having the name plastered at the 9 o'clock position.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Agree. Don't like the name at the 9 position. BUt a great looking watch


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Orient Nami XL Version 2 is at Duty Free Island Shop for *$141.50* with code *CSOFF5*. Lowest on camelcamelcamel was $169 about a year ago. Retail $375.

https://www.dutyfreeislandshop.com/orient-fac09004d0-fac09004d-nami-mako-xl-v2-divers-watch









And While we're at it, the Rose Gold / Brown(?) Dial Mako XL is *$149.10 *with the same code. Lowest camelcamelcamel is $155 about a year and a half ago, but prices have since gone up. MSRP $320.

https://www.dutyfreeislandshop.com/...echanical-automatic-200m-gents-leather-watch/


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Tissot sale at ToM including this Le Locle for $330. Retail $695.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-tissot-0c0715a1-441a-4010-bc74-284d6d601cf8









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Dub Rubb said:


> Tissot sale at ToM including this Le Locle for $330. Retail $695.
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-tissot-0c0715a1-441a-4010-bc74-284d6d601cf8


I want the T-Clock. For that money, you can get a nice pre-owned Atmos though.

I would avoid the Swissmatic no matter how tempting the price is.


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

RyanD said:


> I would avoid the Swissmatic no matter how tempting the price is.


Would you mind expanding on this please?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

NOT A DEAL. Sorry. :-(



zippotone said:


> In the end, these Glycine deals are no longer deals: the discounted price has become their "new" value. If you ever need to sell a Glycine, you will lose money.


Massive discounts on a regular basis were predictable once Invicta bought them out. What I'm curious about is, have Glycine maintained quality? And for that matter, what was their level of quality prior to the buyout? I'm unsure I've ever seen a Glycine in person, so I don't know much about them.



beefsupreme said:


> Would you mind expanding on this please?


I'm not RyanD, but I know many avoid the Swissmatic line because the movement is basically that of the Sistem51, with a few enhancements (metal rotor, longer power reserve). Mostly machine made, unfinished, 3Hz / 6 bps unlike most modern ETA automatics that are 4 Hz / 8 bps, and perhaps unserviceable (I don't know if it's still pressed together like the Sistem51 movement seems to be).


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

watchcrank said:


> Massive discounts on a regular basis were predictable once Invicta bought them out. What I'm curious about is, have Glycine maintained quality? And for that matter, what was their level of quality prior to the buyout? I'm unsure I've ever seen a Glycine in person, so I don't know much about them.


The discounts started before Invicta bought them. I have several and been collecting them for about 10 years now. The logo and the discounts both came before Invicta.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

watchcrank said:


> I'm not RyanD, but I know many avoid the Swissmatic line because the movement is basically that of the Sistem51, with a few enhancements (metal rotor, longer power reserve). Mostly machine made, unfinished, 3Hz / 6 bps unlike most modern ETA automatics that are 4 Hz / 8 bps, and perhaps unserviceable (I don't know if it's still pressed together like the Sistem51 movement seems to be).


This plus I picked one up in a store and it felt like garbage. With the number of ETA, SW200, and STP1-11 movement watches available for barely more money, there's no reason to get a Swissmatic.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

flypanam said:


> Orient Nami XL Version 2 is at Duty Free Island Shop for *$141.50* with code *CSOFF5*. Lowest on camelcamelcamel was $169 about a year ago. Retail $375.
> 
> https://www.dutyfreeislandshop.com/orient-fac09004d0-fac09004d-nami-mako-xl-v2-divers-watch
> 
> ...


FYI, Those are very big watches. They are 46mm and the lugs are 24mm. Think Deep Blue size.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

RyanD said:


> I would avoid the Swissmatic no matter how tempting the price is.


Sounds like some schlock from Ron Popeil, lol!

"New from Ronco, available only through this special TV offer....the Swissmatic"!!!


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

eljay said:


> IMO investment is the wrong word for this activity


*NOPE*



zippotone said:


> Cool, I'm just saying these Glycine deals are not deals anymore. I've had a couple of Glycines and they sure are nice watches. Enjoy your Glycines!!





BrandonR said:


> Unless you're buying SS Rolex or Patek at retail or below...I don't buy as in investment, but it is nice to know there is some liquidity there if ever needed.


*NOPE*



Bruce R said:


> Not sure where you came up with the absurd notion that this is an investment forum. Watch buying is not a form of investing. Any brand. If your financial adviser recommends purchasing watches as an investment then run, do not walk, to another adviser. Also, watches do not lose 20% per year. I'd wager that I can wear the Glycine Purist for two years, and get at least $300 of the original $350 back.


*NOPE*



raheelc said:


> I agree, even if you buy a Patek Nautilus at retail etc, and if you try and sell it later, you're most likely not going to get your initial purchase price back, let alone make a profit (of course, there are a few exceptions, like the new Rolex GMT Pepsi jubilee). That being said, I bought a glycine airman base 22 purist version with a fully lumed dial from watchgooroo, wore it for a year, and sold it for about 25 dollars more than I bought it for, so I pretty much made back what I paid after shipping etc.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


*NOPE*



ohhenry1 said:


> He was just responding to the comment that "If you ever need to sell a Glycine, you will lose money."
> 
> His response made sense to me in that context.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


*BINGO*

As for the quality question, I have some 'old logo' and 'new logo' models and all are of very high quality fit/finish. Even the Quartz model's cases are beautiful. I really don't know if old logo means pre-Invicta or not. I'd put the models I've bought on par with Hamilton.

OK, I swear, my last 'off topic' post in the DEAL forum, especially regarding Glycine. I do have a thread about some of my Glycines if anyone would like to discuss further.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Cvp33 said:


> Definitely feel sorry for anyone that buys Glycines as an investment. Watches, like cars, unless you're buying vintage plan to lose 20% per year. I'm happy to own and enjoy my Glycines for what I paid and have no doubt I could sell my $350 Airman for $210 2 years from now. I'm good.


My suspicion is that if Glycine ever gets a hold of their production planning, you will be able to sell your $350 Glycine for more than $350 in 2 years time. These will not be sold even used at the same price as a Citizen Nighthawk (new). These are insane deals on really nice watches.


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

Robotaz said:


>


Good grief I'm in love!


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Watch Gauge has several Hemel models on sale for 25% off. Not familiar with the brand, but seems a good deal.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Timex intelligent quartz flyback chronograph for $65. Retail $154. Camel3x low $81.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/timex-intelligent-quartz-flyback-chronograph-watch









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> Timex intelligent quartz flyback chronograph for $65. Retail $154. Camel3x low $81.
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/timex-intelligent-quartz-flyback-chronograph-watch
> 
> 
> ...


I highly recommend this watch. The movement is really interesting to use and it's a steal at that price.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Hamilton American Classic Railroad for $499 with promo code AFFCLASS499. $484 after ebates 3% cash back. Retail $1345. Camel3x all time low $620.
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...H40515181.pid?so=1&nid=sct_Hamilton H40515181









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Totally not a deal (not for anyone else anyway), but a bit of a fist bump / skite post.

I've been on this thread and its predecessors for years. I got an Eterna Kontiki for under $500, and was actually on the page for the $99 Eterna Pulsometer when they sold out. BUT, I just received the watch that I personally feel is the best deal I've ever found...

Breitling Chronomat 41mm Limited Edition with the display back to show off the B01 movement.

Brand new, full set. $3300 PayPal'd and delivered.

In all the rush to look at the watch deal sites, don't forget to keep an eye on Chrono24. Among the detritus, you will find the odd pearl.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> Timex intelligent quartz flyback chronograph for $65. Retail $154. Camel3x low $81.


Looks like a 3rd party has that color for $69.95 with Prime Shipping at Amazon. Mass drop is still cheaper, but there is a similar option if people prefer Amazon.

Looks cool for that money, but I couldn't live with the color option shown. Looks like the hands are too close to dial color for my taste.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Also re the Glycine deals - I've had (and sold) almost all the different varieties (models, not colourways) they make, and without a doubt my favourite, both aesthetically and quality wise, is the domed 57 reissue.

It's a truly beautiful, slim and versatile watch. I wear it for everything from a suit to shorts and sneakers. The bezel is usable but not intrusive, the crowns are big enough to be usable but not so big as to be prominent, and it's slimness is only visually enhanced by the domed crystal.


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

Dub Rubb said:


> Timex intelligent quartz flyback chronograph for $65. Retail $154. Camel3x low $81.
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/timex-intelligent-quartz-flyback-chronograph-watch
> 
> 
> ...


Not really a deal, but for anyone interested who doesn't want to wait, saw these at TJMaxx for $78. Will end up being a deal if they make it to clearance.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

They had black available as well.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Jacob Time has the Victorinox Chronograph Classic Ceramic Mens Watch 241544 for $186.00
https://www.jacobtime.com/Swiss-Arm...lassic-Ceramic-Mens-Watch-241544-p-27333.html

Note that they describe the bracelet as ceramic, but it's actually the bezel around the dial that is ceramic, which gives it a great look. Check out this YouTube video


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Also re the Glycine deals - I've had (and sold) almost all the different varieties (models, not colourways) they make, and without a doubt my favourite, both aesthetically and quality wise, is the domed 57 reissue.
> 
> It's a truly beautiful, slim and versatile watch. I wear it for everything from a suit to shorts and sneakers. The bezel is usable but not intrusive, the crowns are big enough to be usable but not so big as to be prominent, and it's slimness is only visually enhanced by the domed crystal.


That is gorgeous! What is the model number. I need one of these in my collection!

Sent from my Note


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Nevermind


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Certified Watch Store has a spiffy Frederique Constant automatic dress watch with gray dial, stainless steel case and rose gold hands and accents (a little different, but it doesn't look bad), model FC303LGR5B6, for $283 with coupon code 'SAVE5'

RebatesMe rebate would take it to $266. The next-best price I see is more than $200 more than that.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...l-leather-strap-men-s-watch-fc-303lgr5b6.html


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Citizen World Time *GPS* Men's Eco-Drive Watch, blue dial, CC3000-89L, 44mm x 13.2mm, 100m WR, sapphire crystal, standard lugs, Costco price: *$490* (thx batmansk6!). eBay (brand new): $600. Amazon $787. DutyFreeIsland (OOS): $586. List: $1,125. Plus you get Costco's Customer Satisfaction Policy, which, in my limited experience, is very generous.
> 
> https://www.costco.com/Citizen-World-Time-GPS-Mens-Eco-Drive-Watch.product.100427031.html
> 
> Photo from Certified's listing ($602), where you'll find more photos:


Costco-com now says "$90 off" on this *GPS Citizen* on bracelet, *exp. 10/28*. That should take it down to *$400 + tax*, based on the old price (quoted above w/ specs). In any case, it is now less than $460, based on other prices I can see. Rocking deal from a retailer famous for good CS. eBay: $518. DutyFreeIsland: $586. List: $1,125.

https://www.costco.com/Citizen-World-Time-GPS-Mens-Eco-Drive-Watch.product.100427031.html


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

A ghost of deals past: Alpina Alpiner Swiss 42mm three hander on leather, 50m WR, sapphire crystal, *$307* from Certified's site (Edit: $302 after *SAVE5* promo -- thx WorthTheWrist). eBay: $405 (from Certified). Amazon: $432. Model AL525B4E6, List: $1,395. Was able to add to cart.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...dial-leather-strap-men-s-watch-al525b4e6.html


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Another Frederique Constant dress watch from Certified Watch Store. A moonphase, day/date dress watch. Uses their in-house FC-260 quartz movement. Sapphire crystal. Model FC260WR5B6. $381
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/frederique-constant-classic-silver-dial-leather-band-men-s-watch-fc260wr5b6.html
I was super excited to see this model for sale; I believe it ticks all the boxes for what I want in a dress watch (my first too). Clean dial, indices not cut by subdials, day/date and moonphase.
I actually wanted a quartz watch. Moonphase complications are notorious for being, well, complicated to set and as a dress watch it's probably not going to be worn more than a couple times a week, so I don't want to have to reset it every time I pick it up. Lack of a second hand also means if you're allergic to the jumping seconds that won't even bother you.
I am extremely excited to get this watch!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Mühle Glashütte Men's 42mm Terra Sport IV Automatic GMT Leather Strap Watch, model M1-37-94-LB, $1,453 + $15 S&H from evine, *15% off with code HOLIDAY15 (exp. 10/27)* takes it to *$1,235* + $15 S&H (not tested). Looks like it might be a deal -- hard to find comps. Gemnation: $1,733. List: $2.320.

https://www.evine.com/Product/661-212

Image from WatchBase:


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Maurice Lecroix Pontos Automatic. $854 after ebates 5% cash back. Retail $1750. I have never seen a black date wheel on a white dial. As much as I hate a white date wheel on a black dial, this strangely doesn't bother me as much.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...os-automatic-pt6148-ss001-130-1-store-display









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Also re the Glycine deals - I've had (and sold) almost all the different varieties (models, not colourways) they make, and without a doubt my favourite, both aesthetically and quality wise, is the domed 57 reissue.
> 
> It's a truly beautiful, slim and versatile watch. I wear it for everything from a suit to shorts and sneakers. The bezel is usable but not intrusive, the crowns are big enough to be usable but not so big as to be prominent, and it's slimness is only visually enhanced by the domed crystal.


Is that the "Airman No. 1"?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hamilton Jazzmaster Blue Dial 42mm Automatic Chronograph H32596141

$675.99 at CWS - $15 using code EBAT15 - 2% CB though ebates = *$647.77 net*









CWS also has it listed on ebay for $894. Other than CWS, I can't find it anywhere for < $1,100


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

MakaveliSK said:


> That is gorgeous! What is the model number. I need one of these in my collection!
> 
> Sent from my Note


The exact model number of my one is 3956.19-66.LB9U, but they come in 2 sizes (36, and 40 like mine), and two Dial colours (black and cream)


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

eljay said:


> Is that the "Airman No. 1"?


They have had a number of pieces by that designation. Specifically, this is the Airman No1 '57 Reissue Purist, model 3956.19-66.LB9U


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> The exact model number of my one is 3956.19-66.LB9U, but *they come in 2 sizes (36, and 40* like mine), and two Dial colours (black and cream)


I think I know precisely the one, the most recent version (that just slipped off Massdrop, incidentally)? And it's great that there's now a 40mm option too.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Ball Train Streamliner Automatic Black Dial, *39mm* x 12mm, tritium lume, sapphire crystal, model NM1060D-SJ-BK, new, *$679*. Next new eBay price: $1,195. List: $1,999.

Mfg. product page here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BALL-Train...el-Mens-39mm-Watch-NM1060D-SJ-BK/163318583925









The index tritium tubes are end-up:


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

It looks like the *Gearbest Sale* (in-cart discount) has changed from an additional $3 off for every $10 spent, to *an additional $6 off for every $20 spent*. Applies to all watches (anything in Fashion), and takes additional money off sale and clearance items, as well as regularly priced merchandise.

For the biggest savings, try to get as close to a $20 increment as possible ($20, $40, $60, $80, etc.)


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> They have had a number of pieces by that designation. Specifically, this is the Airman No1 '57 Reissue Purist, model 3956.19-66.LB9U


Wish it had an exhibition case back. Otherwise, absolutely perfect.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Cvp33 said:


> Wish it had an exhibition case back. Otherwise, absolutely perfect.


I'm a huge fan of exhibition backs. Heck, I even sold a solid caseback Breitling solely to pay more for the display back version of the same watch.

BUT...

The solid caseback of the 57 is part of the charm. It's vintage-esque and purposeful. In the same way you don't look at a vintage Rolex and go 'that'd be way better with a hole in the back' 

IMO YMMV


----------



## olavii (Dec 4, 2016)

Jomashop got few Balls on sale.
https://www.jomashop.com/ball-watch-nm2188c-s1-wh.html
https://www.jomashop.com/ball-watch-nm2188c-s2-bk.html


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

I find it so hard to find deals on ladies watches. You can save hundreds on mens, but when it comes to 32-34mm, nothing ever comes up. 

Its less than 2 months until Christams folks.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Certified Watch Store has a spiffy Frederique Constant automatic dress watch with gray dial, stainless steel case and rose gold hands and accents (a little different, but it doesn't look bad), model FC303LGR5B6, for $283 with coupon code 'SAVE5'
> 
> RebatesMe rebate would take it to $266. The next-best price I see is more than $200 more than that.


That is beautiful. Ridiculous price, too.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Jeanrichard Aeroscope Titanium Automatic Chronograph 60650-21-011-001 - *$929* from Ashford with code AFFAERO929

Another 3% cash back through Ebates.

https://www.ashford.com/us/60650-21...6157&cjevent=9a93ce25d9f111e8815300360a24060e


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Drewdoog said:


> I find it so hard to find deals on ladies watches. You can save hundreds on mens, but when it comes to 32-34mm, nothing ever comes up.
> 
> Its less than 2 months until Christams folks.


https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/watches/womens-watches/shopby/movement-automatic.html

Rado automatic for $449
Mido automatic for $423
FC automatic for $416


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

More Glycine from Slickdeals - Airman 39mm Purist and GMT models - $497.50 from Discount Watch Store with code SDGLYCINE

https://slickdeals.net/f/12158173-g...ach-free-s-h?src=SiteSearchV2_SearchBarV2Algo

https://www.discountwatchstore.com/...om&product_list_limit=72&product_list_dir=asc


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Not a Deal:
Massdrop has the Seiko Flightmaster SND for $119
It is $115 on Amazon and camelcamelcamel has it listed at a low price of $90 in June
Moral of the story Massdrop is not always a deal (actually only occasionally)...and check your prices before you buy (or get excited).
continue sharing awesome deals


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

This is actually the same Glycine Airman deal as was posted just the other day. Remember to use TopCashBack for a possible 8% cash back (might not go through, though, as the purchase involves a coupon code).


yinzburgher said:


> More Glycine from Slickdeals - Airman 39mm Purist and GMT models - $497.50 from Discount Watch Store with code SDGLYCINE
> 
> https://slickdeals.net/f/12158173-g...ach-free-s-h?src=SiteSearchV2_SearchBarV2Algo
> 
> https://www.discountwatchstore.com/...om&product_list_limit=72&product_list_dir=asc


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> More Glycine from Slickdeals - Airman 39mm Purist and GMT models - $497.50 from Discount Watch Store with code SDGLYCINE
> 
> https://slickdeals.net/f/12158173-g...ach-free-s-h?src=SiteSearchV2_SearchBarV2Algo
> 
> https://www.discountwatchstore.com/...om&product_list_limit=72&product_list_dir=asc


Repost from a few days ago. Don't forget to link through TopCash for 8%. Tested and seems to work so far for me. Mine arrived today.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Drewdoog said:


> I find it so hard to find deals on ladies watches. You can save hundreds on mens, but when it comes to 32-34mm, nothing ever comes up.
> 
> Its less than 2 months until Christams folks.


My problem would be finding a watch that my wife actually likes -- she knows what she likes, but I don't (over and over again ... it feels conspiratorial sometimes, but chicks are strange).

She is actually a much better bargain hunter than I. Her old watch broke. She found a good price on a nice ladies' Seiko quartz used on eBay. It arrived and she likes it. _Then she stopped looking for watches._

My brother, OTOH, is fun to shop for. I should get him a watch case for all the watches I buy him. ;-)


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

This might be good for someone too at $371.99 before 'SAVE5': https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-dial-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-241193.html

Although, could be had for less with patience: https://camelcamelcamel.com/Victorinox-Ambassador-Automatic-Stainless-Leather/product/B001B8FXOS

Here is WUS seller's take on it: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-v...ous-de-paris-chronograph-241193-a-826283.html










Bonus deal! $66 Sieko Recraft, for those who like it big and black: https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-dial-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-snkn43.html



WorthTheWrist said:


> Certified Watch Store has a spiffy Frederique Constant automatic dress watch with gray dial, stainless steel case and rose gold hands and accents (a little different, but it doesn't look bad), model FC303LGR5B6, for $283 with coupon code 'SAVE5'
> 
> RebatesMe rebate would take it to $266. The next-best price I see is more than $200 more than that.
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...l-leather-strap-men-s-watch-fc-303lgr5b6.html


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> This is actually the same Glycine Airman deal as was posted just the other day. Remember to use TopCashBack for a possible 8% cash back (might not go through, though, as the purchase involves a coupon code).


Thanks. Can't keep all this Glycine stuff straight.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

TayTay said:


> ...
> 
> Bonus deal! $66 Sieko Recraft, for those who like it big and black: https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-dial-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-snkn43.html


Lol - more cushion case for pushers, I guess. 7S26 movement, 44mm x 13mm, $62 after SAVE5 promo (not tested). SNKN43, List: $315. Sweet deal.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

On the topic of women's watches, Ashford has an additional 30% off these watches with code FASHION30. Mostly Calvin Klein.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...=website&utm_source=optimove&utm_medium=email


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> My problem would be finding a watch that my wife actually likes -- she knows what she likes, but I don't (over and over again ... it feels conspiratorial sometimes, but chicks are strange).
> 
> She is actually a much better bargain hunter than I. Her old watch broke. She found a good price on a nice ladies' Seiko quartz used on eBay. It arrived and she likes it. _Then she stopped looking for watches._
> 
> My brother, OTOH, is fun to shop for. I should get him a watch case for *all the watches* I buy him. ;-)


Would you like another brother? :-d


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

Where do you see the order from Ebates? I made a purchase yesterday (Aus time) and can't find it anywhere. I'm following the advice that I shouldn't purchase until it's been captured by Ebates. Made the same order a few days ago with the same seller via Befrugal, who noted the sale but showed 5% instead of stated 23%. Given the negative feedback on Befrugal I cancelled the order. Don't want to let the seller down again but cashback is cashback. If I pay how good are Ebates at honouring their commitment?


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hey guys,been avoiding the thread for a while trying to save a little to buy a house. Yesterday I gave in as I spotted this bargain in tkmaxx Manchester UK. It's the Alpina hsw horological watch for £199.99 on silicone strap. Changed it for the fossil strap and I think it looks and feels awesome. 
You may find one in ur larger city stores.









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice to see a UK deal! - Might have to pop into Manchester tomorrow!


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

I've been looking for a black watch, this was too good of a deal to pass up.



BostonCharlie said:


> Lol - more cushion case for pushers, I guess. 7S26 movement, 44mm x 13mm, $62 after SAVE5 promo (not tested). SNKN43, List: $315. Sweet deal.


----------



## Bob_the_Wino (Oct 10, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Certified Watch Store has a spiffy Frederique Constant automatic dress watch with gray dial, stainless steel case and rose gold hands and accents (a little different, but it doesn't look bad), model FC303LGR5B6, for $283 with coupon code 'SAVE5'





cortman said:


> Another Frederique Constant dress watch from Certified Watch Store. A moonphase, day/date dress watch. Uses their in-house FC-260 quartz movement. Sapphire crystal. Model FC260WR5B6. $381


Non-deal babbling:

I do love Freddy. FC-303MS5B6 and FC-306MR4S6 are the ones responsible for rekindling my interest in watches, and I blame this thread for pointing me to ToM and their FC-310MS5B6 offer. Waiting for delivery on that one was murder, and I'm usually fairly patient. My only qualm is that the heartbeat window doesn't show off the movement all that well and instead muddles the clean dial as well as the hands when they're up there. On the other hand, I've been on an anti-"date-without-weekday" kick lately*, which now takes a point away from the two which originally attracted me. Either way, it's still a gorgeous design on the whole, and I'm still completely captivated by mine.

*I gather I'm the odd man out here on preferring day and date together, windowed, or both absent entirely (so if anyone's skipping posting deals on day/date watches due to perceived lack of interest, here's some interest). If only FC made their Healey with a day window added...


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

In case you guys couldn't get enough, guess what? Glycine sale at ToM!!! Prices seem pretty good. Maybe you can get the gooroo to match? 
Combat 6 moonphase in all 3 colorways for $385. Retail $1650.
Combats subs lots of variety also for $385. Retail $1530.
Incursores $280. Retail $1400.
Chronographs for $750. Retail $3295
Don't forget 5% cash back from ebates!
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-glycine-0a8f7da8-d73d-44b3-b8da-f1fef4ab44b8









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Are Glycines becoming the new Invicta?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

BrandonR said:


> Are Glycines becoming the new Invicta?


no


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

BrandonR said:


> Are Glycines becoming the new Invicta?


They are owned by Invicta so...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

HasselHoth said:


> They are owned by Invicta so...


buttons


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

HasselHoth said:


> They are owned by Invicta so...


The inflated MSRPs are kind of moving in that direction. When is the last time you ever saw a Glycine sell for $1500+?

Yes, I own a few Glycines...


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

BrandonR said:


> Are Glycines becoming the new Invicta?


Certain watches seem to just go on sale in waves. A couple months ago, there was an Alpina frenzy for a few weeks that a lot of members here took advantage of. I am still kinda bummed I didn't jump on some of those deals.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Has anyone successfully made a Rakuten Purchase through BeFrugal using the 20% cash back? Has it reflected on the account? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Has anyone successfully made a Rakuten Purchase through BeFrugal using the 20% cash back? Has it reflected on the account?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no, only 5% registered, after i spoke to befrugal they are looking into it but its been a few days no words yet


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

True for certain brands, but perhaps not Glycine. Massdrop has had at least 3, 4 Glycine sales a month for some time. Yes, the models that go on sale have changed: around the Invicta merger it was the Incursore, then the Combat , to Combat Sub, to now the GMT models. Great values the watches might be, but the prices have been on a steady downward trend.


Dub Rubb said:


> Certain watches seem to just go on sale in waves. A couple months ago, there was an Alpina frenzy for a few weeks that a lot of members here took advantage of. I am still kinda bummed I didn't jump on some of those deals.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

UAconcorde said:


> no, only 5% registered, after i spoke to befrugal they are looking into it but its been a few days no words yet


I don't even have anything registered from my order, however they say to wait 7 days before bothering them. My cash back from an Amazon order the day after My rakuten order showed up today. I am just really hoping it goes through. That extra $350 will make my purchase go from good to great! Fingers crossed.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## yflchoy (Aug 15, 2014)

UAconcorde said:


> EL_GEEk said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone successfully made a Rakuten Purchase through BeFrugal using the 20% cash back? Has it reflected on the account?
> ...


I also got only 5% instead of 20%. They told me that 20% was a mistake on the part of Rakuten Global Market and asked me to cancel my order and send the watch back to the seller in Japan if I want. I raise objection to this arrangement since it is not my fault and it will incur international shipping costs for me to return the watch to Japan. A few days have passed, it seems that they will not respond to my objection.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone. 

I’m still seeing 20% cashback on BeFrugal but won’t even bother. I prefer Ebates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

As mentioned numerous times, prepare yourself for disappointment when using BeFrugal.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

yflchoy said:


> I also got only 5% instead of 20%. They told me that 20% was a mistake on the part of Rakuten Global Market and asked me to cancel my order and send the watch back to the seller in Japan if I want. I raise objection to this arrangement since it is not my fault and it will incur international shipping costs for me to return the watch to Japan. A few days have passed, it seems that they will not respond to my objection.


If that is the case, why are they STILL showing 20% off?!?! This May be my last time using them. ebates here I come.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## yflchoy (Aug 15, 2014)

Dub Rubb said:


> yflchoy said:
> 
> 
> > I also got only 5% instead of 20%. They told me that 20% was a mistake on the part of Rakuten Global Market and asked me to cancel my order and send the watch back to the seller in Japan if I want. I raise objection to this arrangement since it is not my fault and it will incur international shipping costs for me to return the watch to Japan. A few days have passed, it seems that they will not respond to my objection.
> ...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

BrandonR said:


> The inflated MSRPs are kind of moving in that direction. When is the last time you ever saw a Glycine sell for $1500+?


Only suckers pay MSRP for anything.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

So,... Is Touch Of Modern an authorized dealer? The particular watch (Glycine), I am looking at says that it has a 2 year manufacturers warranty. Is that just a copied and pasted description, or can anyone confirm the legitimacy of this?


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

yflchoy said:


> Dub Rubb said:
> 
> 
> > If that is the case, why are they STILL showing 20% off?!?! This May be my last time using them. ebates here I come.
> ...


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

UAconcorde said:


> yflchoy said:
> 
> 
> > that might be true because when I spoke witht hem last time they immedaitely removed the 30%, now its back... considering all my options im out
> ...


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm seeing 23% right now. That's not too much better than the Ebates 20% but it's a material difference on the high dollar items. It is really tempting...


Dub Rubb said:


> UAconcorde said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, if this doesn't get resolved, I am out too. Out $300 that is. I guess I will just have to return the watch and go through ebates. Sucks for the seller though, they did nothing wrong, and I feel bad returning a watch just to buy it again.
> ...


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

wake said:


> So,... Is Touch Of Modern an authorized dealer? The particular watch (Glycine), I am looking at says that it has a 2 year manufacturers warranty. Is that just a copied and pasted description, or can anyone confirm the legitimacy of this?


Pretty sure they're just a middleman like massdrop. I believe it comes from an authorized dealer or directly from the manufacturer hence the long wait times for shipping. Other watches not coming from ADs will say aftermarket warranty

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

batmansk6 said:


> Pretty sure they're just a middleman like massdrop. I believe it comes from an authorized dealer or directly from the manufacturer hence the long wait times for shipping. Other watches not coming from ADs will say aftermarket warranty
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


yes, they are both marketing and fulfillment services.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/partner
https://helpdesk.massdrop.com/hc/en...o-I-become-a-vendor-or-sell-through-Massdrop-


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

batmansk6 said:


> Pretty sure they're just a middleman like massdrop. I believe it comes from an authorized dealer or directly from the manufacturer hence the long wait times for shipping. Other watches not coming from ADs will say aftermarket warranty
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


I was thinking it was something similar to MD, but by googlefoo turned up little to nothing.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

duplicate


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

BrandonR said:


> The inflated MSRPs are kind of moving in that direction. When is the last time you ever saw a Glycine sell for $1500+?


There's a dealer near me who's probably still asking full RRP for one of the original run of 1953 reissues from 2012, assuming it hasn't sold since I was last in there. In Glycine's case at least the RRPs were _once_ real...



Dub Rubb said:


> Certain watches seem to just go on sale in waves. A couple months ago, there was an Alpina frenzy for a few weeks that a lot of members here took advantage of. I am still kinda bummed I didn't jump on some of those deals.


...but this looks like a new sales model and I wouldn't be surprised if it's the "new normal" wrt Glycine.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ManOnTime said:


> Only suckers pay MSRP for anything.


Tell that to the guys hunting ceramic Daytona, GMT Master and subs over on the rollie forum.


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

It's Glycine galore at ToM. GMT's are also on sale. Glycine GMT Sale

Side note: Is this normal? I'm still kinda new to all of this, and I'm trying to figure out just how excited I should be about these sales.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Tell that to the guys hunting ceramic Daytona, GMT Master and subs over on the rollie forum.


Sometimes victims select themselves.


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

rinsk21 said:


> I'm seeing 23% right now. That's not too much better than the Ebates 20% but it's a material difference on the high dollar items. It is really tempting...
> 
> 
> Dub Rubb said:
> ...


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

UAconcorde said:


> rinsk21 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm seeing 23% right now. That's not too much better than the Ebates 20% but it's a material difference on the high dollar items. It is really tempting...
> ...


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

Dub Rubb said:


> UAconcorde said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I know it, I did the maths. At the time, ebates was 5% and even currently it is 15%. However, that 15% sure looks a lot better than the 0% I am looking at now.
> ...


----------



## bc4393 (Nov 4, 2015)

Certified watch store has some decent Alpina deals. Picked up a Startimer quartz for 140. They have the white at same price and some chronos just Over 200.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...rey-textile-strap-men-s-watch-al240gn4s6.html


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

eljay said:


> Sometimes victims select themselves.


You'd still come out way ahead if you purchase a Daytona or Pepsi GMT these days at MSRP. That is until the SS Rolex bubble bursts.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow. That's huge, thanks for pointing out. That $6 is obviously not worth the role of the dice. I need to pick up something for my wife for the holidays and it's probably going to be fairly substantial after the last couple purchases I made for myself. I would expect a day of 20% from Ebates here shortly if history repeats itself. I just wish I had a crystal ball to see if there was going to be something better around Black Friday.


UAconcorde said:


> rinsk21 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm seeing 23% right now. That's not too much better than the Ebates 20% but it's a material difference on the high dollar items. It is really tempting...
> ...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Orient Men's 'Mako II' - *$130*



Orient '2nd Gen Bambino Version I' Automatic Dress Watch - *$108.98*


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

AstroLaw said:


> It's Glycine galore at ToM. GMT's are also on sale. Glycine GMT Sale
> 
> Side note: Is this normal? I'm still kinda new to all of this, and I'm trying to figure out just how excited I should be about these sales.


A month ago the ToM prices would've been good to very good. In fact, all of them are lower than the most recent MassDrop offerings. I'd cross check these versus Watchgooroo and Glycine-Direct on eBay as well as the SlickDeal sale on Discount Watch. The double 12's on ToM for example at $404.99 are $399 from Glycine-Direct. Not sure what ToM has for rebates. The DW deal brought the Airman 18's down to $457 after TopCash rebate. Finally I've found that watchgooroo will match nearly every price out there if you 'best offer' them. I've bought 8 from them this way and 1 from DW.

I know that a lot to follow and only relevant if you have to save every single penny........and yes, I'm 'that guy'.

UPDATE:

Just checked TopCash and they still have the 10% ToM for new customers, below that it states 2.5% for watches. A little confusing. The glycine combat 6 classic automatic dress watch is a very good deal at $289, made only better if the 10% actually works netting down to ~$260. All is moot if eBay brings in a nother 10% off coupon or bonus bucks. My guess is 8% is next though.

*LINK - >* https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-glycine-0a8f7da8-d73d-44b3-b8da-f1fef4ab44b8/glycine-combat-6-classic-automatic-3890-181-mb


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

UAconcorde said:


> Dub Rubb said:
> 
> 
> > no what we are saying is, ebates *typically runs 20% back for Rakuten Global after a few days of 15%*, it happened last time and the time before. We are keeping out fingers crossed it will be 20% again in a few days right after the 15% off ends, so we are hedging our bets that ebates will work out soon. But again there are no gaurantees and it you willing to take on the hassle, then go for it by all means. The seller of the item im interested in already had to cancel my order once i dont want to do that to them again if something goes south thats all
> ...


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

bc4393 said:


> Certified watch store has some decent Alpina deals. Picked up a Startimer quartz for 140. They have the white at same price and some chronos just Over 200.
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...rey-textile-strap-men-s-watch-al240gn4s6.html


That white looks nice and clean to me.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Andy-S said:


> That white looks nice and clean to me.
> 
> View attachment 13595625


I've owned the white dial for a few months now and I love it. Very simple and clean and looks great on a khaki nato









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

jdanefrantz said:


> I've owned the white dial for a few months now and I love it. Very simple and clean and looks great on a khaki nato


Nice to hear. I have a Bulova in my cart at Amazon that I also like ($111). Can't decide.









On one hand, I have too many black faced watches, on the other, my daily black cased watch just broke it's bracelet, and it's probably not worth fixing for what it is.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

BrandonR said:


> Are Glycines becoming the new Invicta?


They're Swiss made in a Glycine factory and use ETA movements, as they always have. That's not even close to Invicta. Glycine still has the same staff, too.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Andy-S said:


> Nice to hear. I have a Bulova in my cart at Amazon that I also like ($111). Can't decide.
> 
> View attachment 13595711
> 
> ...


Alt. tan colorway 96B231 *factory refurbished w/ mfg. warranty* *$107* from WHP on eBay. Can be found new on eBay for $118+ (though prob. gray market w/o mfg. warranty).
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Men...Genuine-Leather-Beige-Dial-Watch/111841546169


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Citizen Grand Touring automatic for $655 after promo code DEALS and 14% cash back from ebates. Retail $1195. Camel3x all time low $693.
https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...h-45mm-nb1031-53l?ID=1504541&CategoryID=23930









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Robotaz said:


> BrandonR said:
> 
> 
> > Are Glycines becoming the new Invicta?
> ...


I'm aware of that. It was more in reference to the seemingly new price point being $3-400 with the constant reference to the inflated retail prices.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Massdrop has the SRPB71J1 and SRPB69J1 for $240 shipped.









https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-presage-srpb-automatic-watch


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> They're Swiss made in a Glycine factory and use ETA movements, as they always have. That's not even close to Invicta. Glycine still has the same staff, too.


For what it's worth, I bought a Glycine Airman GMT 42mm last year and it came with a Sellita movement instead of ETA movement. Just want to clarify.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Ashford is has 20% off all clearance items again - *EXTRA20* at checkout:
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/clearance/cat690030.cid

That brings the CERTINA DS 2 Chronograph to $240 (SRP:$830)
If you order through their eBay store you can get some eBay Bucks back
camelcamelcamel low price $465









https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...024-447-17-051-02.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=54
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Certina-DS-...h=item2ab8108c93:g:61oAAOSw1Sdbu6H5:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

drwindsurf said:


> Ashford is has 20% off all clearance items again - *EXTRA20* at checkout:
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/clearance/cat690030.cid
> 
> That brings the CERTINA DS 2 Chronograph to $240 (SRP:$830)
> ...


That's only 43% of what I paid for my red-accented/fake-croc-leather version, acquired from a Spanish AD not long after these were released, and I've never for one moment regretted a single penny of the cost. Even without the factory warranty (which is admittedly useful if you're an accuracy purist, as many of these seem to run slightly outside the 10 seconds per year spec), at these prices, this should be the answer to nearly all "what chrono" threads in f71, IMO.

With the tachymeter bezel, it wears small for its 41mm, the accuracy is phenomenal (even many mechanical purists are intrigued when they learn of high-accuracy quartz movements), and the sweeping 100-th second hand (which stops after one minute but still jumps to the measured position when the chrono is split or stopped) that's mounted coaxially over the chrono seconds hand turns out to be surprisingly useful in making quick visual estimates of fractional seconds. The hour hand is independent, so the watch need not be hacked for time zone or DST changes, and of course, Certina build quality for price is extremely high, especially with their quartz models. All in all an absolute steal for $240.

Edit to add: In the spirit of practicing what I preach - or more realistically, simply because I have been obsessed with this watch since it was first announced years ago and believe everyone should have one - I just snagged a few as Christmas gifts.

drwindsurf, many thanks for posting this deal!  |> |> |>


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

batmansk6 said:


> Pretty sure they're just a middleman like massdrop. I believe it comes from an authorized dealer or directly from the manufacturer hence the long wait times for shipping. Other watches not coming from ADs will say aftermarket warranty
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Massdrop is a Glycine AD. Same group as Watchgooroo.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

drwindsurf said:


> Ashford is has 20% off all clearance items again - *EXTRA20* at checkout:
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/clearance/cat690030.cid
> 
> That brings the CERTINA DS 2 Chronograph to $240 (SRP:$830)
> ...


I just got one, thanks for sharing. I've been eyeing the green one for quite some time. I recall there was a deal on the PVD version a while ago, but I prefer the stainless steel one listed here. Thanks for sharing the deal.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

cel4145 said:


> Massdrop has the SRPB71J1 and SRPB69J1 for $240 shipped.
> 
> View attachment 13595927
> 
> ...


For those unaware, these are basically "Presage" branded SARY055 and SARY057. Good value!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Pneuma said:


> For what it's worth, I bought a Glycine Airman GMT 42mm last year and it came with a Sellita movement instead of ETA movement. Just want to clarify.


Interesting. I guess Glycine lost its grandfathered ETA connection when Invicta bought them. We were told by an insider that it would probably not happen, but apparently it did.


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> They're Swiss made in a Glycine factory and use ETA movements, as they always have. That's not even close to Invicta. Glycine still has the same staff, too.


How long before they end up on QVC?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

L.L. Bean is having a 25% off sale which brings their Tritium Field Watch down to $187. And yes I know the lume shot I posted is from their sport watch. Retail $250.
https://m.llbean.com/llb/shop/51978?pn=pd&skCatId=51978&csp=a









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobusa (Apr 17, 2016)

Dub Rubb said:


> L.L. Bean is having a 25% off sale which brings their Tritium Field Watch down to $187. And yes I know the lume shot I posted is from their sport watch. Retail $250.


What is the code?


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

bc4393 said:


> Certified watch store has some decent Alpina deals. Picked up a Startimer quartz for 140. They have the white at same price and some chronos just Over 200.
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...rey-textile-strap-men-s-watch-al240gn4s6.html


Just an update on this one, if you sign up for their email first, they'll send you a $10 off coupon if you spend $100. So the watch would be $130.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

bobusa said:


> What is the code?


There didn't seem to be a code. The discount was sitewide and applied at checkout. Sorry for not mentioning that.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Dub Rubb said:


> L.L. Bean is having a 25% off sale which brings their Tritium Field Watch down to $187. And yes I know the lume shot I posted is from their sport watch. Retail $250.
> https://m.llbean.com/llb/shop/51978?pn=pd&skCatId=51978&csp=a
> 
> 
> ...


If you're OK with quartz I cannot emphasize enough how great this watch is. It wears like it isn't there, is extremely legible, and the tritium tubes are super in the dark. I have mine on a quick release mesh bracelet and it's usually what I wear to bed. It's one of the few watches I own that I like to just stop and admire.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

flypanam said:


> For those unaware, these are basically "Presage" branded SARY055 and SARY057. Good value!


Yep, and they sold out in just a few hours after I posted that. I'm glad I didn't waffle on joining the drop. Got my order in!


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

If anyone yet remains unconvinced that they should open their wallet and go buy a Glycine Airman No.1 '57 Reissue, I've made a nice little 1080p60 video of it to help you along.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> If anyone yet remains unconvinced that they should open their wallet and go buy a Glycine Airman No.1 '57 Reissue, I've made a nice little 1080p60 video of it to help you along.


I'm torn between this or a double 12 version...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Not a deal ... 
Is it possible that the Ebates...Rakuten global 20% CB is being held back for Black Friday ..maybe thats why it hasn't shown up yet . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

halaku said:


> Not a deal ...
> Is it possible that the Ebates...Rakuten global 20% CB is being held back for Black Friday ..maybe thats why it hasn't shown up yet .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


thats like more than a month away....i cant wait....


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I think its more a reflection of the msrp to actual street price is what people mean. So in that regard it is indeed Invicta.


Robotaz said:


> They're Swiss made in a Glycine factory and use ETA movements, as they always have. That's not even close to Invicta. Glycine still has the same staff, too.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Today's Massdrop Glycine is the Airman Base 22. I have one and I like it. That is all.


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

Rakuten.com (not Rakuten Global Market) has 20% back in Super Points + 10% cashback....is you are able to use the 20% superpoints (are these transferable to ANA miles?) this is pretty good deal


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

I laughed, I cried.......it changed my life. LOL I do love that domed crystal. *Off to burn my credit cards.



BlackrazorNZ said:


> If anyone yet remains unconvinced that they should open their wallet and go buy a Glycine Airman No.1 '57 Reissue, I've made a nice little 1080p60 video of it to help you along.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> If anyone yet remains unconvinced that they should open their wallet and go buy a Glycine Airman No.1 '57 Reissue, I've made a nice little 1080p60 video of it to help you along.


Nice shirt 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

halaku said:


> Not a deal ...
> Is it possible that the Ebates...Rakuten global 20% CB is being held back for Black Friday ..maybe thats why it hasn't shown up yet .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Possible. But keep it mind that the last 2 times it went to 20% it was first at 15% for a few days. Then back to something like 4% for a couple days. Then finally to 20% for a couple days. It definitely did not go straight from 15% to 20%.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

UAconcorde said:


> Rakuten.com (not Rakuten Global Market) has 20% back in Super Points + 10% cashback....is you are able to use the 20% superpoints (are these transferable to ANA miles?) this is pretty good deal


Only showing 1% cash back for me. Not familiar with ANA miles but as far as I know Rakuten points can only be used toward future Rakuten purchases.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

JLS36 said:


> I think its more a reflection of the msrp to actual street price is what people mean. So in that regard it is indeed Invicta.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


If they lowered the MSRP would everyone then be happy? I'm just glad they're as cheap as they are. The quality on most models is well above the price point.

Take for example the highly popular Halios Seaforth. I've owned two. There is no question that the Airmen like seen above are vastly superior in terms of quality. No question.

I think people get too wrapped up in the word Invicta and miss out on killer deals. It's a shame.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> Massdrop has the SRPB71J1 and SRPB69J1 for $240 shipped.
> 
> View attachment 13595927
> 
> ...


these sold out pretty quickly.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Get an additional 10% off Orient Bambinos from Creation Watches with code BAMBINO. They have a pretty good selection here.

https://www.creationwatches.com/products/orient-bambino-412/index-1-3a.html


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001AE9XS0/ref=dp_cerb_3

Sarb035 at Amazon and it won't last long.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

yup... in a flash.



yinzburgher said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001AE9XS0/ref=dp_cerb_3
> 
> Sarb035 at Amazon and it won't last long.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I totally agree about quality. But the watches that survive and thrive do so on opinions, perspectives and perception I think you just need to spend what makes you comfortable and buy what suits your taste. There are no real "good" deals but there are certainly bad ones.


Robotaz said:


> If they lowered the MSRP would everyone then be happy? I'm just glad they're as cheap as they are. The quality on most models is well above the price point.
> 
> Take for example the highly popular Halios Seaforth. I've owned two. There is no question that the Airmen like seen above are vastly superior in terms of quality. No question.
> 
> I think people get too wrapped up in the word Invicta and miss out on killer deals. It's a shame.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> If anyone yet remains unconvinced that they should open their wallet and go buy a Glycine Airman No.1 '57 Reissue, I've made a nice little 1080p60 video of it to help you along.


WOW, talk about going the extra mile at enabling people! 

Look great BTW!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> If they lowered the MSRP would everyone then be happy? I'm just glad they're as cheap as they are. The quality on most models is well above the price point.
> 
> Take for example the highly popular Halios Seaforth. I've owned two. There is no question that the Airmen like seen above are vastly superior in terms of quality. No question.
> 
> I think people get too wrapped up in the word Invicta and miss out on killer deals. It's a shame.


Well said. I feel the same way. I cannot believe i bought a double 12 for $360 last week during the ebay promo sale.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> Ashford is has 20% off all clearance items again - *EXTRA20* at checkout:
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/clearance/cat690030.cid
> 
> That brings the CERTINA DS 2 Chronograph to $240 (SRP:$830)
> ...


For those that are not wild about the green, Jomashop has the CERTINA DS-2 Chronograph black with red accents for $300 after coupon code:
https://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c024-447-16-051-03.html
https://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c024-447-17-051-03.html


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

If I did not have so many watches in rotation, I'd look closely at the moonphase Glycine with the anthracite gray dial. 

So beautiful, but a nightmare to have to set all the time in a big rotation.


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

Ladies Tissot PR100 COSC
Sign up for their email list to save $10 off $100
Final price-$171.99 Shipped
33mm
Sapphire
COSC Quartz
Amazon Prime-$199
EBay-$229









https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...1012511605100.html?ref=recentlyviewedproducts


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Not a deal but, Creation Watches has "1" Seiko SRPB11 (better known as the Blue Lagoon) Turtle left for $543. For those who have a hankering for a new Turtle Blue Lagoon, this is an opportunity from a reputable seller.
https://www.creationwatches.com/pro...srpb11-srpb11k1-srpb11k-mens-watch-11441.html


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> If anyone yet remains unconvinced that they should open their wallet and go buy a Glycine Airman No.1 '57 Reissue, I've made a nice little 1080p60 video of it to help you along.


Is there a "deal"for this out there?


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

https://www.watchshop.com/p100025493.html

£50 for a sapphire crystal Casio.

(Use code YWAIT)


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Sampsonti said:


> Is there a "deal"for this out there


There will be again on Massdrop and/or Touch of Modern before too long. I think they were around $550 last time.

Alternatively, watchgooroo on ebay has some right now with "make an offer" available.


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

Global Rakuten is 20% now through Ebates. Happy hunting!


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Was at Costco today and saw the hard to find Citizen BM7080-54L with a blue face. Really lovely in person. ~42mm titanium, sapphire, solar, $160.










https://www.costco.com/Citizen-Chandler-Titanium-Men's-Eco-Drive-Watch.product.100399895.html


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

eljay said:


> There will be again on Massdrop and/or Touch of Modern before too long. I think they were around $550 last time.
> 
> Alternatively, watchgooroo on ebay has some right now with "make an offer" available.


Thanks👍


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

NOT A DEAL

Is there a specific winding and setting procedure for the Glycine 24 hour (purist) watches? I find the watches intriguing, but is there anything you need to be careful of so not to break them or put undue stress on the internals?


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

duplicate


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Part of me hates this. It's the part where my wallet is.


Penfold36 said:


> Global Rakuten is 20% now through Ebates. Happy hunting!


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Starting to worry I'll need to get one of these cashback accounts to get in on the good deals in the future, but I really hate the concept of spending more now and hoping it turns into a deal later. You're at the mercy of someone who has zero obligation to pay you. 
I just want a deal on an Alpiner GMT or Viewmatic 44 and I'll stop buying watches. . .I promise!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

This is a bargain. Recently saw a Frederique Constant FC-303LGR5B6. 40 mm for $289. It has a Sellita SW-200 calibre and is extremely attractive. Even more, you can also get another immediate $10 off making it a FC w/excellent calibre for under $300. In case you are interested, here is the site: FC-303LGR5B6. 40 mm I don't know how much longer this is on sale but it is one handsome dress watch for a pittance and NO, I do not work for Certified Watch. In fact, I have never bought anything from them but this is indeed a bargain and that's what I do-----seek out bargains.

Let's try again on their website: https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...MI-Iqp54mt3gIVCAvgCh25pw84EAEYAiABEgJcIvD_BwE


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> If anyone yet remains unconvinced that they should open their wallet and go buy a Glycine Airman No.1 '57 Reissue, I've made a nice little 1080p60 video of it to help you along.


More info on that shirt please!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Not a deal



flypanam said:


> More info on that shirt please!


I heard that there's a 20% BeFrugal cash back deal on the shirt, but don't count on getting the money. :-d


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

flypanam said:


> More info on that shirt please!


You get one free with every Glycine bought at full MSRP!


----------



## Derek80 (Oct 14, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> This is a bargain. Recently saw a Frederique Constant FC-303LGR5B6. 40 mm for $289. It has a Sellita SW-200 calibre and is extremely attractive. Even more, you can also get another immediate $10 off making it a FC w/excellent calibre for under $300. In case you are interested, here is the site: FC-303LGR5B6. 40 mm I don't know how much longer this is on sale but it is one handsome dress watch for a pittance and NO, I do not work for Certified Watch. In fact, I have never bought anything from them but this is indeed a bargain and that's what I do-----seek out bargains.
> 
> Let's try again on their website: https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...MI-Iqp54mt3gIVCAvgCh25pw84EAEYAiABEgJcIvD_BwE


Very nice!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

johnmichael said:


> This is a bargain. Recently saw a Frederique Constant FC-303LGR5B6. 40 mm for $289. It has a Sellita SW-200 calibre and is extremely attractive. Even more, you can also get another immediate $10 off making it a FC w/excellent calibre for under $300. In case you are interested, here is the site: FC-303LGR5B6. 40 mm I don't know how much longer this is on sale but it is one handsome dress watch for a pittance and NO, I do not work for Certified Watch. In fact, I have never bought anything from them but this is indeed a bargain and that's what I do-----seek out bargains.
> 
> Let's try again on their website: https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...MI-Iqp54mt3gIVCAvgCh25pw84EAEYAiABEgJcIvD_BwE


Dude.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...hread-7-2018-a-4604625-1328.html#post47323471


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Dude.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...hread-7-2018-a-4604625-1328.html#post47323471


congrats on the construction of your loop...it got me


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Dude.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...hread-7-2018-a-4604625-1328.html#post47323471


congrats on the construction of your loop...it got me


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

wake said:


> Is there a specific winding and setting procedure for the Glycine 24 hour (purist) watches? I find the watches intriguing, but is there anything you need to be careful of so not to break them or put undue stress on the internals?


Nothing unusual. Also because of the 24 hour hand you always know whether you're in the "danger zone" for the date change.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Casio Pro-Trek SALE!*

*Casio Men's Pro Trek PRG-300-7CR* "Storm Trooper" *$132.33*
47mm case, triple sensor - Altimeter/Barometer/Compass, 100M WR, low temperature resistant, 4 daily alarms + 1 SNZ, 1/10 second stopwatch



*Casio Men's Pro Trek PRG-300-1A2CR $147.99*


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

any good deals on Rakuten Global that you guys don't mind sharing?


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

This seems to be the one with E-strap, a smartwatch sensor set hidden in the buckle. Tempted!











johnmichael said:


> This is a bargain. Recently saw a Frederique Constant FC-303LGR5B6. 40 mm for $289. It has a Sellita SW-200 calibre and is extremely attractive. Even more, you can also get another immediate $10 off making it a FC w/excellent calibre for under $300. In case you are interested, here is the site: FC-303LGR5B6. 40 mm I don't know how much longer this is on sale but it is one handsome dress watch for a pittance and NO, I do not work for Certified Watch. In fact, I have never bought anything from them but this is indeed a bargain and that's what I do-----seek out bargains.
> 
> Let's try again on their website: https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...MI-Iqp54mt3gIVCAvgCh25pw84EAEYAiABEgJcIvD_BwE


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Hey WorthTheWrist, I guess it was your post that caught my attention (didn't remember where) before looking up the FC on Certified. You nailed one grand deal although I question the smart sensor on the strap. Who wears an elegant dress watch while exercising? If you haven't seen it already, TGV (some like him and some don't), called this particular FC the new SARB033-----high praise indeed. I personally have a FC and must wholly agree w/you that a watch like this for under 300 is "an exceptional bargain"


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

eljay said:


> Nothing unusual. Also because of the 24 hour hand you always know whether you're in the "danger zone" for the date change.


I assumed this was the case but thought I would ask anyway. Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

UAconcorde said:


> any good deals on Rakuten Global that you guys don't mind sharing?


G Shock GW-B5600BC-1JF, the latest resin square with Bluetooth, Solar/Atomic and Combi bracelet, can be found for $158, after CB, plus shipping on RG.

Harder to find at less than $250 elsewhere.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

UAconcorde said:


> any good deals on Rakuten Global that you guys don't mind sharing?


I saw the limited edition darth tuna with the Cermet (?) silverish shroud and gray strap for $17xx. With cash back it was less than $1400.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> G Shock GW-B5600BC-1JF, the latest resin square with Bluetooth, Solar/Atomic and Combi bracelet, can be found for $158, after CB, plus shipping on RG.
> 
> Harder to find at less than $250 elsewhere.
> 
> View attachment 13600519


Tempted, that's a good price. If I remember correctly only combi bracelets go for somewhere between $70 to $90.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

StrapsCo Halloween Sale


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> G Shock GW-B5600BC-1JF, the latest resin square with Bluetooth, Solar/Atomic and Combi bracelet, can be found for $158, after CB, plus shipping on RG.
> 
> Harder to find at less than $250 elsewhere.
> 
> View attachment 13600519


A link to this would really help. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Raymond Weil Maestro Moonphase for $799. Retail. $2450. Camel3x low $840. Not the best deal, but still seems like a good watch for the price.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/raymond-weil-maestro-moonphase-automatic-watch









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Can't remember if this was posted already, but Gemnation has many Revue Thommen automatic sub homage divers for $399
https://www.gemnation.com/watches/D...Revue-Thommen/watches.html?sortBy=Percent-Off


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

nachodaddy said:


> A link to this would really help. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I shop RG through the Ebates app, so a link doesn't exist for me. Google is your friend here but as they say, let me get that for you 

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/wassyoimura-japan/item/612757/


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

This model has a new type of bracelet not the regular combi bracelet if you want that one.


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

Ashford has this Hamilton Khaki Aviation automatic with a champaign colored dial. It appears to have a 2824 movement. $265!

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-aviation/H76665725-SDV.pid?nid=cpg_cat6032&so=91


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Here's a deal for the ladies in this quite attractive Citizen eco-drive. $72 after promo code OCIT7. Retail $295. Camel3x low $121.
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...tm_source=aff&utm_medium=al&utm_campaign=2467









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

I own the smaller (38mm) version of this watch, and it's a keeper in my collection. I enjoy wearing it a lot.

Speak of the devil! Here it is (the 38mm version) on a bracelet, store display model, for $279: https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-aviation/H76565125-SD.pid?so=6&nid=sct_Hamilton%20Khaki%20Aviation%20watch











SpaceCadet65 said:


> Ashford has this Hamilton Khaki Aviation automatic with a champaign colored dial. It appears to have a 2824 movement. $265!
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-aviation/H76665725-SDV.pid?nid=cpg_cat6032&so=91
> 
> View attachment 13601401


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

*$222*

For this price you get:

- Miyota 9015 Automatic Movement (24 Jewels/42 Hour PR)
- AR Sapphire Crystal (Flat)
- 200M WR
- Satin colored/textured dial
- Embossed/Raised diamond-cut Numerals on 90-click Rotating Outer Bezel (yes, those who know me...know where this is headed...)
- Inner Rotating Bezel with hour markers
- Dual Signed Crowns (3 and 10 O'clock)
- Solid End-link/Solid Link custom bracelet with 'scissor', not 'stamped' folding clasp with push button release for security--signed
- Blue-steeled Lozenge/Pilot-Hands and Second hand--Lumed w/ SuperLuminova
- 3, 9, 12-Roman Numeral Raised/blue-steel-bezeled markers with inverted, raised/bezeled, offset diamond/parachute-designed markers for other positions
- Display Caseback with engraved writing around edge
- Date at 6 O'clock
- Limited Edition to 500 pieces
- Part of the proceeds go to charity

https://smile.amazon.com/Xezo-Air-C...sr=1-20&nodeID=6358540011&psd=1&keywords=Xezo

I have the Swiss Chrono version of this piece, and let me tell you, the way that blue around the hands/indices/bezel numerals 'plays' in the sunlight is amazing. I also have a Xezo Automatic Air Commando Diver of a different style as well. These timepieces are very well made, with excellent customer service. The bracelets are unique, and extremely comfortable. They are push-pin, so they are not screws between links, but still, a very solidly built, uber-comfortable bracelet.

And, just to put this deal into perspective...many feel the Pantor Nautilus (which I had, and have since traded) is a great deal for the package you get from it for the price of $229 on Amazon. Well, for $7 less, you get an upgraded movement (Miyota 9015 28,880 bph vs NH35A 21,600 bph), an extra rotating bezel (inner), and higher-quality outer bezel material with raised numbers, a textured dial, raised/applied indices, display case-back, and a bracelet that is easily worth $50 more than the silicone band you get with the Pantor. They are the same size (45mm x 13mm [per Xezo site--Amazon is incorrect--surprise!!]), though the Xezo is 'longer' at 54mm, but the way it curves down, it doesn't wear that large. Also, the variance in surfaces between brushed/polished is definitely of higher quality than the Pantor.

The Xezo has an excellent bezel action, but, it is 90-click vs 120-click for the Pantor...and I've mentioned it several times to several different people...the Pantor has THE tightest bezel action of any Diver I've ever experienced, outside of the Filson Dutch Harbor--those two are extremely close. The indices also 'burn' a little brighter, initially, but the Xezo easily outshines the Pantor's hands.

Regardless, when you add up the just the basic cost difference between the two--just the bracelet and movement alone is almost $100 price difference, if not more, someone is getting one heck of a steal with the Xezo, IMO. Obviously, if you do not like the design, well, then naturally...it could be made of platinum and it wouldn't matter, you aren't going to wear it. but this thing is gorgeous in person...I promise you that...well, the chrono is, and it's the same thing with no sub-dials, no day window, and a different texture designed-dial.

Anywho, if anyone can show me where I can buy a Miyota 9015-engined Diver with 200M WR, Sapphire crystal, Super-Luminova (or EQUIVALENT lume...not tritnite, or other junk) and an inner rotating and outer rotating 90-click bezel, on a solid end-link/solid link bracelet for under $225, please let me know. I'll definitely be interested.

Cheers!


----------



## mrb12186 (Nov 29, 2017)

SpaceCadet65 said:


> Ashford has this Hamilton Khaki Aviation automatic with a champaign colored dial. It appears to have a 2824 movement. $265!
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-aviation/H76665725-SDV.pid?nid=cpg_cat6032&so=91
> 
> View attachment 13601401


If you're patient, and you don't mind a display piece, you can pick it up for a bit less than that. I grabbed the same one for $218 from Ashford just a couple months ago. While their displays are technically sold as pre-owned, mine was flawless out of the box and still had the plastic on clasp and crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

nachodaddy said:


> A link to this would really help. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


$148 at tictacarena, https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...00bc-1ber-watch-casio-g-shock-gw-b5600bc-1ber.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Oh no not xezo 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

batmansk6 said:


> Oh no not xezo


Another sign that I spend too much time in here: See InDNavVet username and immediately say, "Xezo guy"

Not my cup of tea but I do appreciate the enthusiasm and work he puts into posting about them.

Anyone have one of those Revue Thommen divers posted above for $399. Thoughts? Worth it?


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Not a deal but want to thank Cvp33 for posting this deal.

Bought this Airman 18 last week and got it delivered today. This is my first 24 hour watch and it wears excellent due to its 39mm size. Initially I wanted the GMT one but decided to go for the clean look and I didn't have the need for a third timezone.

Also got a Combat 6 from MD that will be here this weekend.

Some quick snaps.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Tanker G1 said:


> Another sign that I spend too much time in here: See InDNavVet username and immediately say, "Xezo guy"
> 
> Not my cup of tea but I do appreciate the enthusiasm and work he puts into posting about them.
> 
> Anyone have one of those Revue Thommen divers posted above for $399. Thoughts? Worth it?


I do not own one, but I have handled RT divers and other watches before. Quality is on par with Steinhart, and in fact, before Steinhart became quite as big as they are today, Revue Thommen / Grovana used to build the watch cases for them. RT has been around for over a century, and while they primarily built homages (albeit high quality ones) nowadays, they do have quite a history behind them. They build the first aircraft chronograph for the Swiss Air Force in the early 1900's and continue to build aircraft equipment / instrumentation to this day under the "Thommen" name.


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

Alpina Men's 'Alpiner 4' Automatic Stainless Steel and Leather Casual Watch, Color:Black (Model: AL-525BS5AQ6)

$399.00 + $5.49 shipping

https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Alpiner-Automatic-Stainless-Leather/dp/B01H603QV6/


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Tissot Quickster Chrono is *$169.99* with code *TST30* at Jomashop.

Lowest camelcamelcamel is $199 this past February, which looks to be par for the course in terms what they're going for at various outlets currently.

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-wat...e=CJ&cjevent=b0ef1b55dc9911e882ba01390a24060f


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Peace N Time said:


> Not a deal but want to thank Cvp33 for posting this deal.
> 
> Some quick snaps.
> 
> ...


+1
I did change the strap ti helm canvas right away.


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

Tanker G1 said:


> Another sign that I spend too much time in here: See InDNavVet username and immediately say, "Xezo guy"
> 
> Not my cup of tea but I do appreciate the enthusiasm and work he puts into posting about them.
> 
> Anyone have one of those Revue Thommen divers posted above for $399. Thoughts? Worth it?


I am sorry Gentlemen...I try to keep my enthusiasm down to just once every other month or so...but apparently, even that is too much, lol...sorry...

...but by all accounts, if you didn't know me or know anything about this brand, and someone came in here and listed a watch with those stats for that price (that isn't a Chinese Mushroom, Fashion, or Invicta brand), you can't tell me that you wouldn't be a little intrigued by a price that low for everything you are getting with this timepiece...

...but obviously, I've likely become more of a hindrance to this poor, unfortunate owner, who is probably begging me from afar to no longer speak of his brand, or his products. I'll try to refrain, even if I see what I suspect to be a very good deal/bargain...

My apologies...again...


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

InDNavVet said:


> I am sorry Gentlemen...I try to keep my enthusiasm down to just once every other month or so...but apparently, even that is too much, lol...sorry...
> 
> ...but by all accounts, if you didn't know me or know anything about this brand, and someone came in here and listed a watch with those stats for that price (that isn't a Chinese Mushroom, Fashion, or Invicta brand), you can't tell me that you wouldn't be a little intrigued by a price that low for everything you are getting with this timepiece...
> 
> ...


I believe the other poster recognized your love for the brand/model, which is nothing to apologize for. Your post was informative to me, and I've been on this and previous bargain threads frequent enough (a gross understatement) to not see a need for you to refrain from sharing about a solid value watch.

Now, the following is my less useful post content. Neither a bargain nor a deal; but could be of interest to some...

*Timex Marlin "Snoopy" 40mm Automatic watch* is now available for purchase at Timex.com, at MSRP $249. Of course, you could get the 15% or 20% off coupon by signing up for the mail list, and possibly get 12% from TopCashback.


WUS discussion on the new Marlin Automatics
Early enthusiasm on Reddit for Snoopy variant


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Stunner!



Peace N Time said:


> Not a deal but want to thank Cvp33 for posting this deal.
> 
> Bought this Airman 18 last week and got it delivered today. This is my first 24 hour watch and it wears excellent due to its 39mm size. Initially I wanted the GMT one but decided to go for the clean look and I didn't have the need for a third timezone.
> 
> ...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

InDNavVet said:


> *$222*
> 
> For this price you get:
> 
> ...


The content is good for the price, but I find the design a bit busy.

This is their headquarters, in Sugar Land, Texas (about 15 miles from my home).








The owner, Yevgeny Genin joined WUS and posted two threads promoting the company. One of the threads was about his line of pens.

Someone claiming to work for Xezo as a "manager", joined WUS, posted once, and has never done anything else. (On the internet, nobody knows you're a dog.)


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I was at T.J. Maxx, and came across a Breitling Transocean Unitime for about $5000 ($6000 on Jomashop), and a Glycine Combat Sub Automatic on mesh bracelet for $400.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mleok said:


> I was at T.J. Maxx, and came across a Breitling Transocean Unitime for about $5000 ($6000 on Jomashop), and a Glycine Combat Sub Automatic on mesh bracelet for $400.


Who goes to T.J. Maxx, to buy a $5000 watch? This is not a knock on *mleok*. I just wonder what the store's buyer was thinking when he bought this item. It's like Walmart deciding to carry white truffles.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

I'd probably stalk it a bit to see when they cut the price if it's a drastic reduction... But yeah, not exactly the first choice for lux watch shopping.


HoustonReal said:


> Who goes to T.J. Maxx, to buy a $5000 watch? This is not a knock on *mleok*. I just wonder what the store's buyer was thinking when he bought this item. It's like Walmart deciding to carry white truffles.


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Orient FET0N002K0 Defender*_ Grey Dial - *$109.99*
42mm x 12mm stainless steel case, automatic movement, mineral crystal, 24-hour dial, Day dial, screw down crown, 100M WR, 22mm black calfskin strap


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

HoustonReal said:


> Who goes to T.J. Maxx, to buy a $5000 watch? This is not a knock on *mleok*. I just wonder what the store's buyer was thinking when he bought this item. It's like Walmart deciding to carry white truffles.


I know what you mean, I wondered that myself about the store's buyer. The same store also carried a few Baume and Merciers at about $2K.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I haven't seen this posted yet, but Jomashop is doing a Halloween sale:

https://www.jomashop.com/holiday-doorbusters.html?p=2

Doorbusters that stick out to me as deals:

Certina DS Podium GMT Chronograph $225 https://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c001-639-11-037-00.html
Certina DS2 Precidrive $299 https://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c024-447-17-051-03.html

plus more deals including Invicta 40mm prodiver quartz, lots of Fortis flieger models and what looks like a blowout on Brooklyn Watch co.


----------



## ilgimmy (Jun 17, 2013)

Mido automatic COSC with steel bracelet for 499$ -> https://www.jomashop.com/mido-watch-m014-431-11-051-00.html

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

YMMV. Targeted eBay bucks offer. 8% on purchases within the app. $25 min purchase. Capped at $100 per transaction, $500 total.









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

batmansk6 said:


> YMMV. Targeted eBay bucks offer. 8% on purchases within the app. $25 min purchase. Capped at $100 per transaction, $500 total.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It says 10% if you use app

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

batmansk6 said:


> YMMV. Targeted eBay bucks offer. 8% on purchases within the app. $25 min purchase. Capped at $100 per transaction, $500 total.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Joelf15 said:


> It says 10% if you use app
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The discount amount is targeted, as well. Batmansk6's notification clearly states 8% when purchasing in the App. Mine (like I'm assuming yours) states 10% app / 8% onsite.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Not a deal

A warning to anyone looking to capitalize on Ebates 20% CB deal on Rakuten Global (I show it active today, haven't looked at this thread to see if ya'll are discussing it). Ebates has finally screwed me out of my CB from the last round (~$385), claiming my purchases didn't qualify because the sellers used a "freight forwarding service" -- in this case, the post office (Japan Post EMS)! They said "any service that isn't Rakuten Global Market Ship" is a freight forwarding service and you can't get cash back. 

I'd be curious to know if anyone else has purchased from Phaze One or Watchshop? Those were my sellers. I know I've seen those names around this thread, and it seems that every item they sell ships Japan Post EMS. My guess is yes, a lot of you have, and they shipped via EMS, and you got cash back. Which will just confirm my suspicion that Ebates doesn't want to pay my CB, so they aren't going to, and they'll make up any reason.

YMMV, but it's the end of a short line for me and Ebates. They aren't reliable or trustworthy.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...rey-textile-strap-men-s-watch-al240gn4s6.html

Alpina Startimer Quartz for less than $150

May be the cheapest Alpina I've ever seen! Also available in white.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

JakeJD said:


> Not a deal
> 
> A warning to anyone looking to capitalize on Ebates 20% CB deal on Rakuten Global (I show it active today, haven't looked at this thread to see if ya'll are discussing it). Ebates has finally screwed me out of my CB from the last round (~$385), claiming my purchases didn't qualify because the sellers used a "freight forwarding service" -- in this case, the post office (Japan Post EMS)! They said "any service that isn't Rakuten Global Market Ship" is a freight forwarding service and you can't get cash back.
> 
> ...


I also purchased from Watchshop and eBates did not pay mine. I opened a case and after 10 days they paid saying "as a courtesy to you". I do not know how their cashback works and they did not explained tome either, but it does not work for "Watchsop".


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

M111 said:


> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...rey-textile-strap-men-s-watch-al240gn4s6.html
> 
> Alpina Startimer Quartz for less than $150
> 
> May be the cheapest Alpina I've ever seen! Also available in white.


We talked about this one a few pages back. I bought the white faced version.

If you sign up for their emails, they send a first timer coupon for $10 that I used to bring mine down to $131. Also, after leaving it in my cart a few hours, they sent me a $5 coupon to entice me to check out. It didn't stack with the $10 though.


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

Not a bargain:

May be targeted, but Touch of Modern offering store credit with minimum $50 purchase. Looks like 25%, and caps at $300.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

Andy-S said:


> We talked about this one a few pages back. I bought the white faced version.
> 
> If you sign up for their emails, they send a first timer coupon for $10 that I used to bring mine down to $131. Also, after leaving it in my cart a few hours, they sent me a $5 coupon to entice me to check out. It didn't stack with the $10 though.


How's the watch? Can't find any YouTube review of the quartz online

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Haven't received it yet. Ordered it Monday.

Jdanefrantz posted that he liked his.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> Not a deal
> 
> A warning to anyone looking to capitalize on Ebates 20% CB deal on Rakuten Global (I show it active today, haven't looked at this thread to see if ya'll are discussing it). Ebates has finally screwed me out of my CB from the last round (~$385), claiming my purchases didn't qualify because the sellers used a "freight forwarding service" -- in this case, the post office (Japan Post EMS)! They said "any service that isn't Rakuten Global Market Ship" is a freight forwarding service and you can't get cash back.
> 
> ...


I bought a SARB033 from Watchshop back in February and got paid my cash back in May.

When did you buy and when did they say that they would not pay the cash back?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I bought a SARB033 from Watchshop back in February and got paid my cash back in May.
> 
> When did you buy and when did they say that they would not pay the cash back?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bought it in September during the last 20% bonanza, and as I said, they are refusing to pay because the shipping method was "freight forwarding" - which they define as anything that isn't Global Market Ship, including postal shipping (EMS). It's BS, obviously.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> Bought it in September during the last 20% bonanza, and as I said, they are refusing to pay because the shipping method was "freight forwarding" - which they define as anything that isn't Global Market Ship, including postal shipping (EMS). It's BS, obviously.


That is crap. I searched items on Rakuten and have yet to find anything that has global market ship as an option.

I think what Rakuten is trying to do is collect the packages and then they do the logistics...go through EMS if that works or something else if that is cheaper/better (and they charge a fee for it). I'd expect the actual shops to just stick to their typical routine and go through the post themselves.

I bought a Nomos Orion from Nanaple in September and the cash back still shows up in my account (as of now). I was on the verge of making a large order last night. Glad I didn't!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Hey Elkins 45, you better have a fast finger if you plan to have the first post for 2019!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

AliExpress is offering the Seagull Ocean Star in blue on 11/11 for $273.35 which is quite a deal.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

JakeJD said:


> Bought it in September during the last 20% bonanza, and as I said, they are refusing to pay because the shipping method was "freight forwarding" - which they define as anything that isn't Global Market Ship, including postal shipping (EMS). It's BS, obviously.


Did it ever show the cashback on your account? If so after how much time did ti drop off?


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

Andy-S said:


> Haven't received it yet. Ordered it Monday.
> 
> Jdanefrantz posted that he liked his.


Thank you for the response

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

mplsabdullah said:


> Did it ever show the cashback on your account? If so after how much time did ti drop off?


Never showed up in the first place, that's why I contacted them.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> Never showed up in the first place, that's why I contacted them.


That makes me feel a little better. Hopefully it's shop specific and there are still deals to be had.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Andy-S said:


> We talked about this one a few pages back. I bought the white faced version.
> 
> If you sign up for their emails, they send a first timer coupon for $10 that I used to bring mine down to $131. Also, after leaving it in my cart a few hours, they sent me a $5 coupon to entice me to check out. It didn't stack with the $10 though.


Sorry, I missed the original post.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

M111 said:


> Sorry, I missed the original post.


Not a problem. Just wanted to remind people about the additional coupon possibilities I'd discovered.


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

Not a deal; a couple of questions around Ebates and Rakuten Global.

How can one tell if a completed order (versus non-purchase session) was registered by Ebates (and hopefully lead to $ cashback)? All "shopping trips" look the same, whether or not an order was completed during those sessions.

And, for those of you who paid by PayPal, how long did it take from your PayPal payment to Ebates showing the cashback amount?


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

20% off sale prices at Fossil 
w code BOO20
20 & 22mm sale straps


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

PeekPoke said:


> Not a deal; a couple of questions around Ebates and Rakuten Global.
> 
> How can one tell if a completed order (versus non-purchase session) was registered by Ebates (and hopefully lead to $ cashback)? All "shopping trips" look the same, whether or not an order was completed during those sessions.
> 
> And, for those of you who paid by PayPal, how long did it take from your PayPal payment to Ebates showing the cashback amount?


My most recent timeline was as follows. I purchased a watch through RG about 2am on 10/30. My cash back showed as pending immediately. I received an email roughly 10pm on 10/30 asking me to confirm my order and detailing the shipping fees and a separate one with a link to pay via PayPal. The link led me to RG which briefly took me to PayPal to pay and then back to RG with confirmation of my payment and completed purchase. I paid around midnight going into 10/31. I didn't think to check my ebates balance at that time but I noticed this morning(10/31) that my cash back was there and no longer pending. When you click on "shopping Trips" there should be a bold checkmark under the Cash Back column if the shopping trip resulted in a purchase. If there was no purchase it will be blank. If I remember correctly it says "Pending" in that column if the transaction is not yet completed and verified by Ebates.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

PeekPoke said:


> Now, the following is my less useful post content. Neither a bargain nor a deal; but could be of interest to some...
> 
> 
> View attachment 13602031


In for one! I've promised my wife an Omega Silver Snoopy ever since they were announced and she saw one, unfortunately I've been unable to find one for non-ludicrous $ (and doubt I ever will). This will have to do for now, LOL.

My price was $199.20 + 12% Topcashback, so hopefully ~$175. I've spent far more for far less in the past...


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> Never showed up in the first place, that's why I contacted them.










Thanks for sharing, though. I've had my eye on a number of higher-value Seiko SARXes and the like ($150-$200 worth of rebates if the ebates 20% holds), I think sold by Watchshop, or c-watches or whatever. My experience with eBates for domestic purchases has been great-- confirmation right away with clear communication that you've earned the credit--that I was ready to take the plunge for a bigger purchase. But I've put the brakes on it now for sure.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

HoustonReal said:


> Who goes to T.J. Maxx, to buy a $5000 watch? This is not a knock on *mleok*. I just wonder what the store's buyer was thinking when he bought this item. It's like Walmart deciding to carry white truffles.


I am not sure mleok was shopping for a $5000 watch at TJ's or just looking in general but from what I understand, the jewelry department is leased out and the stock each store receives is what they are sent by headquarters.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


> Thanks for sharing, though. I've had my eye on a number of higher-value Seiko SARXes and the like ($150-$200 worth of rebates if the ebates 20% holds), I think sold by Watchshop, or c-watches or whatever. My experience with eBates for domestic purchases has been great-- confirmation right away with clear communication that you've earned the credit--that I was ready to take the plunge for a bigger purchase. But I've put the brakes on it now for sure.


If the cashback doesn't show up in your account by the time the seller sends to you invoice to pay just don't pay it and cancel the order. My cash back from a chino buy showed up with in a few hours and is still showing over a month later.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

mplsabdullah said:


> If the cashback doesn't show up in your account by the time the seller sends to you invoice to pay just don't pay it and cancel the order. My cash back from a chino buy showed up with in a few hours and is still showing over a month later.


Good advice, thanks.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> That makes me feel a little better. Hopefully it's shop specific and there are still deals to be had.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There sure are. I placed an order yesterday and got confirmation of cash back from Ebates before finalizing the order via PayPal. Same method I used for my previous two larger purchases successfully.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

SARB035 back for $318 via Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless-Casual/dp/B001AE9XS0


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Pro Diver said:


> I am not sure mleok was shopping for a $5000 watch at TJ's or just looking in general but from what I understand, the jewelry department is leased out and the stock each store receives is what they are sent by headquarters.


I understand mleok was just checking out the deals at TJ Maxx, as I do from time to time. I was just questioning the logic of anyone thinking that store was a good fit to sell that price range of watches.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Rado Diamaster chronograph for $1349 with promo code SHOP11. Retail $2900 Camel3x $1999. Another 3% cash back from ebates brings it to $1309.
Rado, Diamaster, Men's Watch, Stainless Steel Carbon Diffused Case, Stainless Steel Bracelet, Swiss Mechanical Automatic (Self-Winding), R14070173
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/rado/diamaster/R14070173.pid?so=15&nid=sct_Rado diamaster









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Peace N Time said:


> SARB035 back for $318 via Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless-Casual/dp/B001AE9XS0


Started the day out with, "honey, I sent you a $250 Amazon gift card I got from work". Fast forward to an hour-ago. "Honey, did you use that $250 I sent you?" Five minutes ago wife says, "that was more than $250".

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Peace N Time said:


> SARB035 back for $318 via Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless-Casual/dp/B001AE9XS0


Quick question for anyone who has jumped on these Amazon SARB deals before... I know when you get SARB017 through Amazon (when it pops up for a good price, or not), you get different packaging. The box is not the flat, long, rectangular box like when buying from Japan. Is this true for the SARB033/035 as well?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Rakuten global ebates cashback is back down to 4%. Wallets safe.....for now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Peace N Time said:


> SARB035 back for $318 via Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless-Casual/dp/B001AE9XS0


Thanks!


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

flypanam said:


> Quick question for anyone who has jumped on these Amazon SARB deals before... I know when you get SARB017 through Amazon (when it pops up for a good price, or not), you get different packaging. The box is not the flat, long, rectangular box like when buying from Japan. Is this true for the SARB033/035 as well?


I got both the SARB017 and 033 from Amazon. They do not come in the flat rectangular box but a generic white Seiko box.


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

Peace N Time said:


> I got both the SARB017 and 033 from Amazon. They do not come in the flat rectangular box but a generic white Seiko box.


Same. Pretty much every Seiko I have bought comes in the same style box. It is labeled with the correct model though.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Peace N Time said:


> I got both the SARB017 and 033 from Amazon. They do not come in the flat rectangular box but a generic white Seiko box.


Confirming this as well. A word of caution though, the 017 I received from Amazon was definitely a return. Hang tags loose in box, strap had tool marks from removing, and some scratches on the case.

The 035 was new as far as I could tell, with factory stickers on case back and bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

flypanam said:


> Quick question for anyone who has jumped on these Amazon SARB deals before... I know when you get SARB017 through Amazon (when it pops up for a good price, or not), you get different packaging. The box is not the flat, long, rectangular box like when buying from Japan. Is this true for the SARB033/035 as well?


Yes it is. Not only is the box different but it has different non-Japanese hang tags. The boxes are from Seiko so no big problem there. But the hang tags very prominently say "Hardlex". Judging by other threads on WUS and Reddit, multiple people seem to have called both Seiko USA and Amazon and have been assured that the crystal is sapphire. My understanding is that only the exhibition caseback is Hardlex.

How I feel about Seiko and Amazon's insistence of sapphire despite a tag that clearly say Hardlex.


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

flypanam said:


> Quick question for anyone who has jumped on these Amazon SARB deals before... I know when you get SARB017 through Amazon (when it pops up for a good price, or not), you get different packaging. The box is not the flat, long, rectangular box like when buying from Japan. Is this true for the SARB033/035 as well?


I received a sarb033 from Amazon yesterday.
Box had a black base, white top, black large signed cushion...not the generic box from creation etc.
protection plastic on the display back, bracelet, and clasp.
production date is 2017...which was interesting...clearly these will run out!

hang tag i am sorry i cannot remember but can update later if requested.


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

flypanam said:


> Quick question for anyone who has jumped on these Amazon SARB deals before... I know when you get SARB017 through Amazon (when it pops up for a good price, or not), you get different packaging. The box is not the flat, long, rectangular box like when buying from Japan. Is this true for the SARB033/035 as well?


I received a sarb033 from Amazon yesterday.
Box had a black base, white top, black large signed cushion...not the generic box from creation etc.
protection plastic on the display back, bracelet, and clasp.
production date is 2017...which was interesting...clearly these will run out!

hang tag i am sorry i cannot remember but can update later if requested.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Seiko Prospex SRP779K1 Turtle - *$230* from passthewatch on Ebay

For some reason these are not also listed on passthewatch.com. Most other new Turtles on Ebay and elsewhere are well over $250.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Dive...UlapwFX:sc:USPSPriority!15201!US!-1:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Costco has a Bulova blue faced Chrono, model 96B285, for $140. It's not the Lunar, and it isn't the Curv. It does have a sapphire crystal. As much as I look around, including Bulova's site, I can't find any other pics of the band or profile of the case.

It looks like a decent deal? Don't know if they have them in stores or just online.

It kind of looks like a cheaper Lunar on a bracelet. Note that it has the tuning fork at the 12 instead of the square lume, and the buttons are round instead of the flatter ones of the Luna. It has the tachymeter that the Curv doesn't.

Also strange is the model number. This one being the 96B2*85*. The Lunar Pilot on bracelet is "96B2*58*". So this has just swapped the last pair of numbers.

Tempted to get one and try.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Montblanc Heritage Chronometrie Dual Time Model 112540 - *$1695 *from Gemnation

This is the daily deal so the price will go back up again soon. I'm not sure if this is the same Montblanc from Gemnation that someone posted recently.

https://www.gemnation.com/watches/Montblanc-Heritage-Chronometrie-Dual-Time-112540-46582.html


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

The previously posted Revue Thommen Divers over at Gemnation.com can now be had 10% cheaper.

Save 10% on Our Already Discounted Selection Of Revue Thommen Watches. Use Code *RT10GN* at Checkout.

https://www.gemnation.com/watches/D...Thommen/watches.html?sortBy=Price-Low-to-High

This brings Revue Thommen Diver XL Men's Watch Model 17571.2123 for example is down to *$359.10
*









In addition to the many Sub homages, there are also GMTs and dive chronographs.......which are basically also Sub homages.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Swiss Military Quartz GMT Model 2770 -* $129 *from Ashford with code AFFSWISS129

Another 3% cash back through Ebates.

Swiss quartz Ronda GMT movement, sapphire, 200m WR with screw-down crown.

https://www.ashford.com/us/2770.pid...6157&cjevent=ddf2d512dd9b11e883ec00330a240613


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Not the greatest deal, but considering this was just released it's not bad. Reed's Jewelers have the new Casio Full Metal in black with negative display on their website, it's showing as in stock and available, $550, enter code RJCOM150 for $50 off. ebates is 5% cashback, so total ends up being $475 before tax (they shouldn't be charging tax if they don't have a store in your state, but I was charged tax even though it seems as though they don't have a store in New York). Free shipping too.



https://www.reeds.com/casio-g-shock-full-metal-5000-collection-watch-gmw-b5000gd-1-plu19843879.html


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Certina DS Action Diver for $495 after promo code EXCN100. Retail $895. Camel3x lowest $615. 
https://www.jomashop.com/holiday-doorbusters.html?manufacturer=Certina&price=595-595
Available on bracelet in 3 different colorways.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolerKing (Nov 1, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> Certina DS Action Diver for $495 after promo code EXCN100. Retail $895. Camel3x lowest $615...
> 
> I just purchased this as my first automatic and first dive watch. It gets delivered today. Unfortunately, I purchased it Sunday  Timing is everything.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Is $109 for an Orient Bambino a bargain...?

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient...ontent=1541072882683.505278232312967410933958


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Dub Rubb said:


> Certina DS Action Diver for $495 after promo code EXCN100. Retail $895. Camel3x lowest $615.
> https://www.jomashop.com/holiday-doorbusters.html?manufacturer=Certina&price=595-595
> Available on bracelet in 3 different colorways.
> 
> ...


Personally speaking, I prefer the earlier, pre-Powermatic version; ISO certification indicated on the dial (perhaps it still is certified, but if it don't say it, then how do I know?), ETA 2824 and a very cool, transparent, bakelite-esque bezel insert).


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

mconlonx said:


> Is $109 for an Orient Bambino a bargain...?
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient...ontent=1541072882683.505278232312967410933958


I can't speak for anyone else, but I think that's a good deal. Its about 15% of the cheapest cost I've seen. I've got the v4 with the grey dial and rose gold accents and it wears well.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

mconlonx said:


> Is $109 for an Orient Bambino a bargain...?
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient...ontent=1541072882683.505278232312967410933958


The 2nd gen bambino with cream dial and blue hands (FAC00009N0) is highly sought after. It is sold out though.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

mconlonx said:


> Is $109 for an Orient Bambino a bargain...?
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient...ontent=1541072882683.505278232312967410933958





AstroLaw said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but I think that's a good deal. Its about 15% of the cheapest cost I've seen. I've got the v4 with the grey dial and rose gold accents and it wears well.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


I agree on both counts. Great watch, and while it might possibly come in a little cheaper over BF/CM, I wouldn't wait if you really want it.

In fact, I tend to find better deals related to what I am looking for during the last weeks of October/first of November than I do BF/CM.


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

mconlonx said:


> Is $109 for an Orient Bambino a bargain...?
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient...ontent=1541072882683.505278232312967410933958


Depending on which one you are looking at, Creation Watches, on their ebay store, has a bunch that are 10% off plus another 10% back in ebay bucks (on the app) bringing the price below $100. I have ordered several times from them and the shipping is super fast and the product is always legit.

https://www.ebay.com/sme/creationwa...rient+bambino&_sop=PRICE_PLUS_SHIPPING_LOWEST


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Dub Rubb said:
> 
> 
> > Certina DS Action Diver for $495 after promo code EXCN100. Retail $895. Camel3x lowest $615.
> ...


Exelent deal 80 hours power reserve, current version says its iso certified in the caseback, some of them have a sea turtle conservancy association caseback and the biggest improvement is the claps with some sort of ratcheting extencion ala rolex. The only problem for me is the 43 mm case. But this watch is almost perfect.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

Maradonio said:


> Exelent deal 80 hours power reserve, current version says its iso certified in the caseback, some of them have a sea turtle conservancy association caseback and the biggest improvement is the claps with some sort of ratcheting extencion ala rolex. The only problem for me is the 43 mm case. But this watch is almost perfect.


It's pretty hard to call a watch perfect when it's got the Powermatic 80 movement. I'm not trolling here, because that movement has its issues.

Doc Savage


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Would you guys say that 321.99$ is a good price fir a Bulova Moon watch? Or can they be had cheaper?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

therion said:


> Would you guys say that 321.99$ is a good price fir a Bulova Moon watch? Or can they be had cheaper?


I might wait a few weeks on this one, as it has been discount around BF before.

Under $300 would be my goal.


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Maradonio said:
> 
> 
> > Exelent deal 80 hours power reserve, current version says its iso certified in the caseback, some of them have a sea turtle conservancy association caseback and the biggest improvement is the claps with some sort of ratcheting extencion ala rolex. The only problem for me is the 43 mm case. But this watch is almost perfect.
> ...


I am not really an expert on that. But I will take your word for it.


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

therion said:


> Would you guys say that 321.99$ is a good price fir a Bulova Moon watch? Or can they be had cheaper?


I think I got mine for $250 several months ago. The stainless on bracelet.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> It's pretty hard to call a watch perfect when it's got the Powermatic 80 movement. I'm not trolling here, because that movement has its issues.


What do you consider to be the issues with the Powermatic 80?


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Hamilton Jazzmaster Sea view 1000ft for $429 after promo code AFFHAMLT429 (tested). Retail $1145. Camel3x lowest $512.
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...t/H37715135.pid?so=8&nid=sct_Hamilton seaview
Also 3% cash back from ebates brings it to $416.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Dub Rubb said:


> Hamilton Jazzmaster Sea view 1000ft for $429 after promo code AFFHAMLT429 (tested). Retail $1145. Camel3x lowest $512.
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...t/H37715135.pid?so=8&nid=sct_Hamilton seaview
> Also 3% cash back from ebates brings it to $416.


Is there any lume on this except on the hands? :-s


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Hotblack Desiato said:


> Maradonio said:
> 
> 
> > Exelent deal 80 hours power reserve, current version says its iso certified in the caseback, some of them have a sea turtle conservancy association caseback and the biggest improvement is the claps with some sort of ratcheting extencion ala rolex. The only problem for me is the 43 mm case. But this watch is almost perfect.
> ...


Agree, not a fan of the low-beat P-80. Have 2 Hamilton with it and they seem much cruder than 2824 Hammies.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

watchcrank said:


> Is there any lume on this except on the hands? :-s


Apparently there is some lume on the indices but not the numerals. It doesn't look like there is much of it so I can't comment on the quality or brightness of it though.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

Maradonio said:


> I am not really an expert on that. But I will take your word for it.


im new and i would like to know too why is a high power reserve a issue ?


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

@jcombs1 @AardyArr : Thanks guys, I'll wait until the 23rd 

I guess it's best to buy one from Amazon?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Joelf15 said:


> im new and i would like to know too why is a high power reserve a issue ?


I'm certain someone else will explain this more scientifically than I can, but the high power reserve in itself is not the issue here. It's the modifications done to the movement to allow for the higher power reserve (such as, but probably not limited to, reducing the beat rate, causing a "choppier" second hand sweep), that many have an issue with.


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

therion said:


> Would you guys say that 321.99$ is a good price fir a Bulova Moon watch? Or can they be had cheaper?


270 is the cheapest I've seen on those with a bracelet. The strap version seems to get discounted less often, probably because people prefer the MILSPEC style NATO, which is difficult to use on a bracelet version due to the spring bar placement being different. So I'd say 321 is a "good price" but not the best.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> I'm certain someone else will explain this more scientifically than I can, but the high power reserve in itself is not the issue here. It's the modifications done to the movement to allow for the higher power reserve (such as, but probably not limited to, reducing the beat rate, causing a "choppier" second hand sweep), that many have an issue with.


I believe some are under the misapprehension that the Powermatic 80 is a lightly modified Sistem51 movement, which I do not believe to be the case. It is more accurately described as a modified ETA 2824, which incorporates some of the materials technology of the Sistem51 hairspring, uses some plastic parts in the escapement, reduces the beat rate in order to achieve a longer power reserve, and removes the ETAchron regulator which allows for easy regulation of the movement, instead relying on a laser to initially balance and regulate the balance wheel, and a rudimentary variable inertia balance wheel to adjust its rate after the initial laser adjustment. The most noticeable differences to the end user are the slower beat rate and higher power reserve, and if you're a bit of a tinkerer, the loss of the ETAchron regulator might be an issue, although the movement is still capable of exceptional accuracy.


----------



## Cosmodromedary (Jul 22, 2015)

The Powermatic 80 is an ETA 2824 variant.
The Swissmatic is the Sistem51 variant.


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

therion said:


> @jcombs1 @AardyArr : Thanks guys, I'll wait until the 23rd
> 
> I guess it's best to buy one from Amazon?


I think I was in on the same deal above, about $250 on bracelet. If you can find a decent priced ebay listing that is up during one of their 20% off coupons, that would be the way to go.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Dub Rubb said:


> Apparently there is some lume on the indices but not the numerals. It doesn't look like there is much of it so I can't comment on the quality or brightness of it though.


Thanks. "A little bit is better than nada," as the saying goes. I was baffled at first. 



mleok said:


> I believe some are under the misapprehension that the Powermatic 80 is a lightly modified Sistem51 movement, which I do not believe to be the case. It is more accurately described as a modified ETA 2824


The *Power*matic is a 2824-based movement as you say. The *Swiss*matic on the other hand - as seen in low-end Tissots - is a Sistem51-derived movement. With similar naming, similar timing of their debuts, and both advertising longer power reserves than we used to see in low-end Swiss movements, it's no wonder if the two are confused.

Edit: beaten by Cosmodromedary.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> Who goes to T.J. Maxx, to buy a $5000 watch? This is not a knock on *mleok*. I just wonder what the store's buyer was thinking when he bought this item. It's like Walmart deciding to carry white truffles.


Free shipping today at TJ Maxx.

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...16428?colorId=NS1457456&pos=1:42&N=2031104296


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

*BOO!
* Did I scare you? No? Oh well. :-d No tricks, but *a lot* of treats this October. *Dub Rubb* through diligence and mostly just dumping the Massdrop and Touch of Modern catalog in the thread (I kid, I kid  ) was top poster with *76* posted deals, leading a resurgence that helped to bring the month's total to *207*, a very healthy *129* over the dismal September results. *BostonCharlie* wasn't the only king knocked off the hill this month. *Ashford* replaced *eBay* as the top spot to find a deal, with *36*.

Because of the better month, the average savings rebounded as well. October saw an average *66.25%* savings over retail, up a healthy *4.4%* over September. At least something in October ended the month in the black! b-)

Anyway, I'm exhausted from a long day helping on a farm and also from compiling the data, so, *on to the numbers!*

*Let's remember a few things first:*

I based these calculations on new and refurbished watches only.
I do not include watch accessories or used watches.
I only included deals with links.
Prices include any applicable coupons/rebates that were available at the time, and listed in the post.
The retail price used was either the retail price listed on the selling website, or found on the manufacturer's site.
Currency, if not in USD was converted to USD using Google's currency exchange calculator on the date the deal was posted.
"Largest" and "Smallest" deal is based solely on the percentage savings from listed retail. I do not make subjective determinations on the brands perceived value. That is up to you, the reader.[/B]

*October's Stats*

*Number of Deals:* 207 (+129)
*Number of Brands:* 47 (+10)
*Brand With Most Deals:* Seiko - 32
*Total of Deal Price:* $86,128.05 (+$47,170.90)
*Total of Retail Price:* $255,167.48 (+$153,041.53)
*Difference:* $169,039.43
*Average Savings:* 66.25% (+4.4%)
*Most deals posted by:* Dub Rubb, 76.
*Retailer with most deals:* Ashford, 36
*Largest Deal:* Invicta Pro Diver 25647. $99.99/$795 (87.42%) posted by Ipse. https://invictastores.com/invicta-p...ze-case-red-dial-model-25647?sscid=a1k2_97s7n 
*Largest Deal Runner Up:* Armand Nicolet M02 9146A-AG-M9140. $899/$5,800 (84.50%) posted by DubRubb. https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...0763&cjevent=a10448aed09811e881ff001a0a240612 
*Smallest Deal:* Casio G-Shock GMW5000. $425/$500 (15%) posted by GregoryD. https://www.evine.com/Product/658-616 
*Smallest Deal Runner Up:* Archimede KS 42 UA7929-H2.1. $560/$687.60 (18.56%). Posted by valuewatchguy. https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=Archimede-UA7929-H2.1x



ManOnTime said:


> *September's Stats*
> 
> 
> *Number of Deals:* 78 (-77)
> ...


*Stats for all months can be found at this link!*


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

AstroLaw said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but I think that's a good deal. Its about 15% of the cheapest cost I've seen. I've got the v4 with the grey dial and rose gold accents and it wears well.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Orient Bambino deals come and go. It's a good price, but good prices on Bambinos happen so often that I wouldn't buy the watch just to buy it at that price. The only exception seems to be the small seconds variant. If you can find that one for $150 or less, that's a great price which doesn't happen often. A lot of times, other bambino's will be on sale, but the small seconds version isn't. The champagne dial version is especially sought-after.

Edit - Meant to respond to the guy that originally posted the question asking about the Bambino's, not you! Oh well, too lazy to fix it now.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

RE: Powermatic 80

To be clear, nothing 'wrong' with it. It beats with the same 3 Hz frequency as Seiko's 4R3_ and 6R15 movements with the added bonus of an 80 hr PR. Some just prefer a 28,800 for the smoother sweep of the second hand. As mentioned, having the 80 might be an issue if you want to regulate it, but luckily all of mine run pretty accurate. YMMV as I'm not an accuracy hound or beat rate Puritan.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Tanker G1 said:


> RE: Powermatic 80
> 
> To be clear, nothing 'wrong' with it. It beats with the same 3 Hz frequency as Seiko's 4R3_ and 6R15 movements with the added bonus of an 80 hr PR. Some just prefer a 28,800 for the smoother sweep of the second hand. As mentioned, having the 80 might be an issue if you want to regulate it, but luckily all of mine run pretty accurate. YMMV as I'm not an accuracy hound or beat rate Puritan.


Which gears and parts are plastic in the P-80?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Anyone have a promo code for Timex to share? Thanks!


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

yankeexpress said:


> Anyone have a promo code for Timex to share? Thanks!


Sign up for their e-mail and you'll get 15% off, although the coupon seems to really take 20% off.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> *BOO!
> * Did I scare you? No? Oh well. :-d No tricks, but *a lot* of treats this October. *Dub Rubb* through diligence and mostly just dumping the Massdrop and Touch of Modern catalog in the thread (I kid, I kid  ) was top poster with *76* posted deals, leading a resurgence that helped to bring the month's total to *207*, a very healthy *129* over the dismal September results. *BostonCharlie* wasn't the only king knocked off the hill this month. *Ashford* replaced *eBay* as the top spot to find a deal, with *36*.
> 
> Because of the better month, the average savings rebounded as well. October saw an average *66.25%* savings over retail, up a healthy *4.4%* over September. At least something in October ended the month in the black! b-)
> ...


Thanks again for posting! Always looking forward to your StatAttack!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Now the next time someone in the street asks me "what's wrong with the ETA Powermatic?" I can answer "have you checked the 2018 deals thread on WUS f71?"


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Breitling Colt Automatic Chronograph A1338811-BD83SS - *$2595* from Jomashop with code EXBT800

https://www.jomashop.com/breitling-watch-a1338811-bd83ss.html


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> Breitling Colt Automatic Chronograph A1338811-BD83SS - *$2595* from Jomashop with code EXBT800
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/breitling-watch-a1338811-bd83ss.html
> 
> View attachment 13607591


Somebody should let the good folks at TJ Maxx know about this deal. Maybe they'll want to expand their inventory.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

AstroLaw said:


> Somebody should let the good folks at TJ Maxx know about this deal. Maybe they'll want to expand their inventory.


Because sometimes you wanna pick up a fake plant, $8 mesh shorts, some cheap wall art that says Live Laugh Love, and a luxury mechanical chronograph but you don't wanna make a bunch of stops.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

yinzburgher said:


> Because sometimes you wanna pick up a fake plant, $8 mesh shorts, some cheap wall art that says Live Laugh Love, and a luxury mechanical chronograph but you don't wanna make a bunch of stops.


I typically shop at TJ Maxx because of the incredible horological knowledge at the watch counter.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

cel4145 said:


> I typically shop at TJ Maxx because of the incredible horological knowledge at the watch counter.


There's a breitling on their site haha https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...0416428?colorId=NS1457456&pos=1:3&N=854946405

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

batmansk6 said:


> There's a breitling on their site haha https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...0416428?colorId=NS1457456&pos=1:3&N=854946405


Yes, I can just imagine asking about that in my local TJ Maxx:

"Do you guys have any Breitling's?"
"Maybe... We keep our toasters over in the kitchen appliance section."


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

cel4145 said:


> Yes, I can just imagine asking about that in my local TJ Maxx:
> 
> "Do you guys have any Breitling's?"
> "Maybe... We keep our toasters over in the kitchen appliance section."


Other associate: "No sorry, you're thinking of breville. The Breitlings are in kitchen supplies with the other water filters."

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> Yes, I can just imagine asking about that in my local TJ Maxx:
> 
> "Do you guys have any Breitling's?"
> "Maybe... We keep our toasters over in the kitchen appliance section."


I once asked about a "Frederique Constant Annual Calendar" while I was standing _behind_ the FC display case in a department store, and I was told to try the stationery department.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> *BOO!
> * Did I scare you? No? Oh well. :-d No tricks, but *a lot* of treats this October. *Dub Rubb* through diligence and mostly just dumping the Massdrop and Touch of Modern catalog in the thread (I kid, I kid  )


Hey man! That is offensive! How could you forget about me posting numerous Ashford deals using the same promo code on every good watch I could find? Lol.
Thanks again for compiling all this, it is always fun to see how much we could have saved and how much WUS as a collective love a dang bargain!
Out of all the bargains posted, I only jumped on 3 or 4. Lets hope November is a winner!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

HaHa....had a good laugh at this thread this morning


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Anyone have a promo code for Timex to share? Thanks!


Friend25 for 25% off SELECT watches with free shipping from Timex.


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

Bulova Marine Star (43mm) for under $150 with free shipping from Macy's when you use code HOUR48. You can also probably take advantage of cash back from Ebates or wherever.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...MIo92l_uG13gIVjbxkCh11egIIEAQYASABEgIbWPD_BwE










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Mar 7, 2018)

eljay said:


> Now the next time someone in the street asks me "what's wrong with the ETA Powermatic?" I can answer "have you checked the 2018 deals thread on WUS f71?"


Nah, search the web instead to learn of their higher defect rate.

Doc Savage


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Anyone have a promo code for Timex to share? Thanks!


It's also worth checking out their eBay store for deals: https://www.ebay.com/str/Timex/

Or their Rakuten store: https://www.rakuten.com/shop/timex/

I have this model and I like it a lot -- low profile, 100m WR, indiglo lume, The TIMEX badge on mine is red, not black. The pusher feel and materials aren't the same as on my G-Shock, but I like its LCD and functionality. *$20 incl. free shipping.* Next eBay price: $33. List $52.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Timex-Mens...ap-Black-Outdoor-Watch-TW4B09900/263857323239


----------



## mikescanlan (May 4, 2017)

TJ Maxx also has a Breitling World Timer for $3499







https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/product/jewelry-accessories-jewelry-watches/Men%27s-Swiss-Made-Automatic-Galactic-Unitime-Watch/1000416418?colorId=NS1457456&pos=1:4&N=854946405


----------



## Ponder2004 (Jun 30, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> Anyone have a promo code for Timex to share? Thanks!


25FRIEND for 25% off on the timex site this weekend


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Seiko 5 Sports Automatic "Turtle" SRPB23 - *$122.39* from Areatrend with code ICE64IY44NUC

This code should work for 10% off any other item as well.

https://www.areatrend.com/us/seiko-mens-turtle-sport-watch-1682124683


----------



## mikescanlan (May 4, 2017)

Gemnation is having a sale on Frederique Constant watches. Some are the normal sales prices abut the have a couple chronographs that are the cheapest I have seen are $1095. Most of them are limit editions as well. https://www.gemnation.com/watches/FREDFEST-II/watches.html?start_index=45&amount_per=45


----------



## mikescanlan (May 4, 2017)

Gemnation is having a sale on Frederique Constant watches. Some are the normal sales prices abut the have a couple chronographs that are the cheapest I have seen are $1095. Most of them are limit editions as well. https://www.gemnation.com/watches/FREDFEST-II/watches.html?start_index=45&amount_per=45
View attachment 13608917


View attachment 13608905


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

As the former buyer of the high end gun room that was part of a large outdoor retailer I think (at least I hope) TJ Maxx has a legitimate angle here. 

One thing is for sure, they bought these Breitlings very right, they are a liquidation house and they have the internet so they know market prices. My guess is that they let these watches run for a while at high prices, not with the intention of selling but with the intention of establishing a legitimate "regular" price. That way, in there mind, and in the mind of some regulatory groups their future 50% off prices can be advertised as a true 50% off. They'll sell at a deep discount and that is where they planned to sell all along. 

The other upside is that the customer looking for a Breitling has probably rarely been to a TJ Maxx store or visited the website. Now, if they know about these watches being in their shelves they will at least look from here on out to see what other high end inventory may exist. If only 15% of that additional traffic buys something in the store that is incremental business and the purchase of a few Breitlings was worth it.

Nick

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

westNE said:


> As the former buyer of the high end gun room that was part of a large outdoor retailer I think (at least I hope) TJ Maxx has a legitimate angle here.
> 
> One thing is for sure, they bought these Breitlings very right, they are a liquidation house and they have the internet so they know market prices. My guess is that they let these watches run for a while at high prices, not with the intention of selling but with the intention of establishing a legitimate "regular" price. That way, in there mind, and in the mind of some regulatory groups their future 50% off prices can be advertised as a true 50% off. They'll sell at a deep discount and that is where they planned to sell all along.
> 
> ...


Huh, what about that. Appreciate the insight.

+1


----------



## gsmayes (Feb 14, 2018)

Got my Certina DS-1 Titanium in the mail yesterday - $309 for store display at Ashford but it appears to be additional stock available - perfect unworn condition.

Really nice gray sunburst dial with quadrant cross hairs. Combination of brushed case with nice flowing polished side bevels from lug-to-lug - very refined lug shape. Sapphire crystal above and below - with top being box a couple mm tall and slightly domed. The only warning is the titanium bracelet fits 8" wrist max. I have an 8" wrist and it's got just enough wiggle to be comfortable, although I do prefer my bracelets slightly looser. Standard ETA 2824-2 movement.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/C006-407-44-08100-SD.pid


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

WatchGecko has dropped the prices on some of their sale items
Use code: WATCHUSEEK For additional 10% off


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

TJ Maxx actually carries some very high end lines in some of their select stores, typically in areas with high median incomes, etc. A store I used to frequent often had Gucci, Balenciaga and Prada, among others.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Orient 2nd gen Bambino version III for $91.79. "Item is in original packaging, but packaging has damage, missing manual". Next best amazon price $114.55
https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B072MQJXQB









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Tissot Couturier White Dial Automatic Watch T0354281103100 - $260 from Certified Watch Store

Best discount code I can find is SAVE5 which brings it to *$255*. Get another 2% cash back through Ebates.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ainless-steel-men-s-watch-t0354281103100.html


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

BTerry2233 said:


> WatchGecko has dropped the prices on some of their sale items
> Use code: WATCHUSEEK For additional 10% off


Thanks! I have a number of WatchGecko straps and bracelets and I'm always looking for an excuse to get more.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

watchcrank said:


> That's only 43% of what I paid for my red-accented/fake-croc-leather version, acquired from a Spanish AD not long after these were released, and I've never for one moment regretted a single penny of the cost. Even without the factory warranty (which is admittedly useful if you're an accuracy purist, as many of these seem to run slightly outside the 10 seconds per year spec), at these prices, this should be the answer to nearly all "what chrono" threads in f71, IMO.
> 
> With the tachymeter bezel, it wears small for its 41mm, the accuracy is phenomenal (even many mechanical purists are intrigued when they learn of high-accuracy quartz movements), and the sweeping 100-th second hand (which stops after one minute but still jumps to the measured position when the chrono is split or stopped) that's mounted coaxially over the chrono seconds hand turns out to be surprisingly useful in making quick visual estimates of fractional seconds. The hour hand is independent, so the watch need not be hacked for time zone or DST changes, and of course, Certina build quality for price is extremely high, especially with their quartz models. All in all an absolute steal for $240.
> 
> ...


Certinas arrived:









No signs of prior wear, and QR codes still on the back, very nice for $239 apiece. I'll set them and then track them for a few weeks. Unless they're drifting far faster than spec, I'll go ahead and wrap them up for Christmas late this month.

drwindsurf, thank you once more for putting me onto this fantastic deal! |>


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Not a bargain but a very good deal. On ebay, there is a new w/tags Bulova Accutron Gemini automatic 63B148 for $395.00! It is Swiss-made with a beautiful Guilloche face and a viewback case highlighting its Sellita SW-200 movement. I forgot to mention its saphire crystal too as well as the fact that I have had one for quite some time now and I absolutely love it. In hand, it is one beautiful watch. Oh yes, I paid more than that for mine.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...=item33f00a8a51:g:xj4AAOSwf31bU5ng:rk:10:pf:0


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Just ordered 4 straps for a grand total of $18.72, shipped. Thanks!



BTerry2233 said:


> WatchGecko has dropped the prices on some of their sale items
> Use code: WATCHUSEEK For additional 10% off


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

BTerry2233 said:


> WatchGecko has dropped the prices on some of their sale items
> Use code: WATCHUSEEK For additional 10% off


Gracias - picked up a bunch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Was going to post this one, got 2 nato seatbelt natos and one leather strap for 19,80€ delivered!
Now I need a watch for that leather strap...


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

cuica said:


> Was going to post this one, got 2 nato seatbelt natos and one leather strap for 19,80€ delivered!
> Now I need a watch for that leather strap...


You have come to the right place. You will not return empty handed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Gecko also has a Chronograph on sale and 20% off a watch with $50 worth of straps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

westNE said:


> As the former buyer of the high end gun room that was part of a large outdoor retailer I think (at least I hope) TJ Maxx has a legitimate angle here.
> 
> One thing is for sure, they bought these Breitlings very right, they are a liquidation house and they have the internet so they know market prices. My guess is that they let these watches run for a while at high prices, not with the intention of selling but with the intention of establishing a legitimate "regular" price. That way, in there mind, and in the mind of some regulatory groups their future 50% off prices can be advertised as a true 50% off. They'll sell at a deep discount and that is where they planned to sell all along.
> 
> ...


I was at the watch counter of a TJ Maxx here in Houston over the summer when a woman was buying a Breitling for her husband. I had seen the price tag on the watch and it was several thousand dollars. The other higher end ($1,000+) watches seem to move, too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Zodiac Oceanaire Automatic Watch ZO8015 - *$289* from Jomashop with code AD10

I think Zodiac has some very attractive watches. This is not one of them.

https://www.jomashop.com/zodiac-watch-8015.html


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Cheapestnatostraps has new stock in the clearance section aswell, cheapo leather straps.

https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/on-sale


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Exer said:


> Cheapestnatostraps has new stock in the clearance section aswell, cheapo leather straps.
> 
> https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/on-sale


And another 15% off with code WATCHUSEEK.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

This Ebay seller(watches-dot-com) currently has 15% off their entire inventory. This mostly consists of G-Shocks, Bertucci, Timex, Shinola, Fossil, and Skagen. I'm not familiar enough with all the brands and models to know how many deals there are to be had. While I don't see this as a particularly great deal, it's the first time I've seen Zodiac's new Olympus model discounted. Also, the 34mm hand-wound Timex Marlin at $169.15 and the new 40mm automatic Marlin at $211.65 may beat Timex or Todd Snyder prices.

https://www.ebay.com/sme/watches-do...ICE_PLUS_SHIPPING_LOWEST&_pgn=1&_udlo=&_udhi=


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

BTerry2233 said:


> WatchGecko has dropped the prices on some of their sale items
> Use code: WATCHUSEEK For additional 10% off


Thanks for this. I ordered three rubber straps.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

BTerry2233 said:


> WatchGecko has dropped the prices on some of their sale items
> Use code: WATCHUSEEK For additional 10% off


Thanks! Got a 3 Link D profile bracelet for my SARB033 for $21! Looks like I can use the Seiko end links for a good connection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Thanks! Got a 3 Link D profile bracelet for my SARB033 for $21! Looks like I can use the Seiko end links for a good connection.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are there any pictures out there of that combo?! I'm curious now 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

horhay86 said:


> Are there any pictures out there of that combo?! I'm curious now
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


@timeeverday on Instagram has a ton. I'm really excited about it!


__
http://instagr.am/p/BmrAI5Rh8bU/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> @timeeverday on Instagram has a ton. I'm really excited about it!
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Thank you 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> @timeeverday on Instagram has a ton. I'm really excited about it!
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BmrAI5Rh8bU/




__
http://instagr.am/p/Bngwflrh3ez/

Thanks for the link. Here's another pic from that account. I'm always keeping an eye out for a decent SVCS bracelet at a reasonable price to put on my SARB033. Never find them though. Might have to do this instead.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> *BOO!
> * Did I scare you? No? Oh well. :-d No tricks, but *a lot* of treats this October. *Dub Rubb* through diligence and mostly just dumping the Massdrop and Touch of Modern catalog in the thread (I kid, I kid  ) was top poster with *76* posted deals, leading a resurgence that helped to bring the month's total to *207*, a very healthy *129* over the dismal September results. *BostonCharlie* wasn't the only king knocked off the hill this month. *Ashford* replaced *eBay* as the top spot to find a deal, with *36*.
> 
> Because of the better month, the average savings rebounded as well. October saw an average *66.25%* savings over retail, up a healthy *4.4%* over September. At least something in October ended the month in the black! b-)
> ...


Thank you again ManOnTime. I love these stats - Congratulations Dub Rubb on the most posts...quite the feat dethroning BC.
I have a feeling November will be interesting


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> This Ebay seller(watches-dot-com) currently has 15% off their entire inventory. This mostly consists of G-Shocks, Bertucci, Timex, Shinola, Fossil, and Skagen. I'm not familiar enough with all the brands and models to know how many deals there are to be had. While I don't see this as a particularly great deal, it's the first time I've seen Zodiac's new Olympus model discounted. Also, the 34mm hand-wound Timex Marlin at $169.15 and the new 40mm automatic Marlin at $211.65 may beat Timex or Todd Snyder prices.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sme/watches-do...ICE_PLUS_SHIPPING_LOWEST&_pgn=1&_udlo=&_udhi=


Timex has these at 20% off when you sign up to their newsletter. Plus 4.5% cash back through Ebates.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Timex deals are still better direct + TOPCASH rebate @ 9%. 

eBay Timex Coastline = $84.15

Timex direct = $99 minus FRIEND25 = $74 plus another $6.66 discount through TOPCASH = $67.34 net.

Roughly $17 less direct.


----------



## milkham (Jun 18, 2018)

If anyone is interested in Junghans and in the New York City area, they have a table setup at worn and wound's watch event in the Chelsea market. They told me they're doing 20 percent off at the show. Dan Henry and Monta told me they're covering sales tax for any purchases there as well. Pretty cool event in any case, Oris, Zelos, Mido, Stowa, Laco and others showing off stuff as well though no one else mentioned discounts to me.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

milkham said:


> If anyone is interested in Junghans and in the New York City area, they have a table setup at worn and wound's watch event in the Chelsea market. They told me they're doing 20 percent off at the show. Dan Henry and Monta told me they're covering sales tax for any purchases there as well. Pretty cool event in any case, Oris, Zelos, Mido, Stowa, Laco and others showing off stuff as well though no one else mentioned discounts to me.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Dam I really wanted to attend, not to buy anything, just to check out the event. But won't be able to make it. :-(

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

I went to the windup last night. Highlights of the night were the Stowa, Junghans and Monta displays. The sky quest is gorgeous but I can’t spend $1,700 on a pre order micro brand I will need to wait 4 months to get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

JMD1082 said:


> I went to the windup last night.


Did they actually call it a windup? Apparently not students of English.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

JMD1082 said:


> I went to the windup last night. Highlights of the night were the Stowa, Junghans and Monta displays. The sky quest is gorgeous but I can't spend $1,700 on a pre order micro brand I will need to wait 4 months to get.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you by any chance had a look at Lorier Watches?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> @timeeverday on Instagram has a ton. I'm really excited about it!
> 
> 
> __
> ...


That looks fantastic. Would it be daft to buy a cheap bracelet in lieu of buying a SARB033/035 in the future?

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

Yes it was Worn&Wound Windup Watch Fair. Also I did see the Lorier watches. They were definitely nice but not my favorite. Didn’t love the bracelet on them. Zelos was another brand that impressed but something I didn’t expect was how underwhelmed I was by Mido’s selection at the show. They had a nice big setup compared to other but once I got my hands on one it’s didn’t really do that much for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Invicta Pro Diver Automatic Watch 9094OB - $59.53 from Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HLVH1GW/ref=ox_sc_mini_detail?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> Thank you again ManOnTime. I love these stats - Congratulations Dub Rubb on the most posts...quite the feat dethroning BC.
> I have a feeling November will be interesting


Nobody will ever dethrone BC. I had more deals, but BC always finds the best deals on the best watches. Truly a WUS legend and the man responsible for emptying quite a few of our wallets. 
I just hope that any deals I post get a new watch on someone's wrist for a great price. My original goal was just to make for a better month than the pathetic September we had, but now I kind of enjoy scouring the web for deals to share. So, I may slow down, but I ain't done!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Invicta Two-Tone Automatic Pro Diver 17045 - *$36.02* from Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-1704...ts=p_n_feature_browse-bin:379300011|379304011


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> Invicta Two-Tone Automatic Pro Diver 17045 - *$36.02* from Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-1704...ts=p_n_feature_browse-bin:379300011|379304011
> 
> View attachment 13611197


A request of the Invicta experts and connoisseurs among us. If anyone understands how the 2 watches below are different, I'd be interested in knowing. They appear to be the same to me.

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-1704...ts=p_n_feature_browse-bin:379300011|379304011

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8928...rd_wg=d9x4X&psc=1&refRID=5X4GF5RFQXTFRR4Q7ZBK


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Must have been that World Series run by the Red Sox that threw off BC this month. I'm sure he'll be back in November.


Dub Rubb said:


> Nobody will ever dethrone BC. I had more deals, but BC always finds the best deals on the best watches. Truly a WUS legend and the man responsible for emptying quite a few of our wallets.
> I just hope that any deals I post get a new watch on someone's wrist for a great price. My original goal was just to make for a better month than the pathetic September we had, but now I kind of enjoy scouring the web for deals to share. So, I may slow down, but I ain't done!
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> A request of the Invicta experts and connoisseurs among us. If anyone understands how the 2 watches below are different, I'd be interested in knowing. They appear to be the same to me.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-1704...ts=p_n_feature_browse-bin:379300011|379304011
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8928...rd_wg=d9x4X&psc=1&refRID=5X4GF5RFQXTFRR4Q7ZBK


Here it says something about the dial and bracelet being a bit different.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/invicta-pro-diver-8928-vs-17042-a-4259154.html

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

For U.K. members Chris Ward are running a £100 off if you spend more than £500 and it’s valid until 24/12/18. Voucher code 100XMAS18. I dare say that the offer will be global but I’m not sure of the codes or sums involved.


----------



## djw1674 (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks! Picked up a leather for more than 50% off.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

horhay86 said:


> Here it says something about the dial and bracelet being a bit different.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/invicta-pro-diver-8928-vs-17042-a-4259154.html


Thanks. I just looked on the Invicta site too. All the specs are the exact same except the 17045 has the metal tone listed as "Steel, Gold" while the 8928ob is clearly "Gold, Steel." Boy do I feel stupid for missing that.:-s

https://www.invictawatch.com/watche...ld-stainless-steel-black-dial-nh35a-automatic
https://www.invictawatch.com/watche...old-stainless-steel-blue-dial-nh35a-automatic


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

yinzburgher said:


> Invicta Pro Diver Automatic Watch 9094OB - $59.53 from Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HLVH1GW/ref=ox_sc_mini_detail?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> View attachment 13611145












Wearing one I picked up on a previous deal for $45. They usually fun about $50 in the holiday season, iirc.



yinzburgher said:


> Invicta Two-Tone Automatic Pro Diver 17045 - *$36.02* from Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-1704...ts=p_n_feature_browse-bin:379300011|379304011
> 
> View attachment 13611197


That's as cheap as I've seen these. If you want the movement and the case/ bracelet to practice modding, or if you like the two-tone, this is a steal.



djw1674 said:


> Thanks! Picked up a leather for more than 50% off.


Which deal?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Seems Amazon is throwing down the gauntlet first on the holiday pricing. I came to post the 8927OB at $64.50 but it seems other colorway options are even cheaper. If that blue dial didn't turn purple (known as Blurple buy some here) I'd buy that in a heart beat for $36 and change. I had a blue one with the open heart NH38A and the purple tint at some angles in the light drove me nuts.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00J4JKOX6?ref=em_1p_2_ti&ref_=pe_1861300_370929270


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Another Invicta 40mm automatic from Amazon:

Model 9403 with the scalloped bezel for $53.05









https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Dive...id=1541262139&sr=8-52&keywords=invicta+8926ob


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Two more Invicta deals. This is the 9404 at $50.39. I had this watch and it is a looker. Here are a couple of my pictures with it on an Eulit Kristall Perlon.

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Dive...d=1541262837&sr=8-132&keywords=invicta+8926ob



























Here is the 23678 on a rubber strap of sorts. It is the same case as a 8926OB but has a different model number due to the strap for $56.61

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Dive...d=1541263380&sr=8-142&keywords=invicta+8926ob


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Bezel is a bit different as well, as this one has minute markers all the way around.



Rocat said:


> Two more Invicta deals. This is the 9404 at $50.39. I had this watch and it is a looker. Here are a couple of my pictures with it on an Eulit Kristall Perlon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Dive...d=1541262837&sr=8-132&keywords=invicta+8926ob
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

^^^ all these Invicta deals make me cringe when I look at the Canadian Amazon site. Never understood why the sales are always site specific and seem to always skip us Canucks.
Despite my recent disappointing experience with Invictastores.com (shipped me a store demo with discolored band and no stickers passed as new watch) I would pick up a couple of these for mods. The end result I have seen in pictures here is quite amazing.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

The bezel is scalloped and the case shape is slightly different at the lug lends compared the standard 8926OB case shape. The bezel is a bit difficult to turn but a few dozen turns and it loosens up nicely and can be turned with just your thumb and finger.



ohhenry1 said:


> Bezel is a bit different as well, as this one has minute markers all the way around.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

sticky said:


> For U.K. members Chris Ward are running a £100 off if you spend more than £500 and it's valid until 24/12/18. Voucher code 100XMAS18. I dare say that the offer will be global but I'm not sure of the codes or sums involved.


For U.S folks 
125XMAS18: $125 off purchases of $625 or more*


----------



## bonakshed (Feb 10, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Another Invicta 40mm automatic from Amazon:
> 
> Model 9403 with the scalloped bezel for $53.05
> 
> ...


I have this one and really enjoy it. Wearing it right now









Sent from my SM-J330FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

No Mickey, no care. $69 each some time ago. Love 'em.


----------



## djw1674 (Sep 21, 2018)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Wearing one I picked up on a previous deal for $45. They usually fun about $50 in the holiday season, iirc.
> 
> That's as cheap as I've seen these. If you want the movement and the case/ bracelet to practice modding, or if you like the two-tone, this is a steal.
> 
> ...


Which deal?........I ordered my leather strap from Watchgecko. The deal mentioned in post #13562. Sorry but I couldn't edit my post to clarify earlier.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

ohhenry1 said:


> Bezel is a bit different as well, as this one has minute markers all the way around.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





bonakshed said:


> I have this one and really enjoy it. Wearing it right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're buying these for modding, be aware that the scalloped insert has a smaller ID and the case takes a smaller crystal. I wonder if the model mentioned with the Rolex bezel but Omega style insert has the same bezel/crystal dimensions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

yinzburgher said:


> Invicta Two-Tone Automatic Pro Diver 17045 - *$36.02* from Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-1704...ts=p_n_feature_browse-bin:379300011|379304011
> 
> View attachment 13611197


Well dang it, I don't have a two-tone and these are very well built. Amazon also gave me another $5 off for some reason. $31.02 is a steal.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Cvp33 said:


> No Mickey, no care. $69 each some time ago. Love 'em.


You'll just have to get another one. Mickey Pro Diver automatic $65.98

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B071Y2WPJP/


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Cvp33 said:


> No Mickey, no care. $69 each some time ago. Love 'em.


You'll just have to get another one. Mickey Pro Diver automatic $65.98

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B071Y2WPJP/

View attachment 13611789


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Wearing one I picked up on a previous deal for $45. They usually fun about $50 in the holiday season, iirc.
> 
> That's as cheap as I've seen these. If you want the movement and the case/ bracelet to practice modding, or if you like the two-tone, this is a steal.
> 
> ...


I really dig the color contrast of the strap and bezel/face.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Victorinox Garrison 26068.CB on Certified Watch Store that will go swee on my Miami Pastel leather from Watchgecko:


























$39.99 on ebay with Global Shipping Program for us outside the US:

https://www.ebay.ie/itm/Victorinox-Garrison-Blue-Dial-Silicone-Strap-Mens-Watch-26068CB/273513037209?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

A little cheaper at $33.99 on their site:

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/victorinox-garrison-blue-dial-silicone-strap-men-s-watch-26068cb.html


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

*Lowest price QUARTZ Invicta Pro Diver on Amazon*​







Price: $32.09 Free Shipping for Prime Members
https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Diver-Quartz-Stainless-Diving/dp/B01CYJXEDE/ref=sr_1_1?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1541272419&sr=1-1&nodeID=6358540011&psd=1&keywords=invicta+pro+diver+men%27s


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

mikescanlan said:


> TJ Maxx also has a Breitling World Timer for $3499
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/product/jewelry-accessories-jewelry-watches/Men%27s-Swiss-Made-Automatic-Galactic-Unitime-Watch/1000416418?colorId=NS1457456&pos=1:4&N=854946405


Or you can drive to Vancouver and score it on clearance for $4900CAD.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

And a heads up for those who missed the Pulsar PJN301/305 RAF issued chronograph, Rubicon Watches is having a re-issue (pics stolen from the web):

https://www.rubiconwatches.com/comingsoon

Civilian version









Issued


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Keep in mind, though, that this one is a quartz model, whereas the ones posted above (including one for just $4 more) are for automatics.



rich_in_the_lou said:


> *Lowest price Invicta Pro Diver on Amazon*​
> View attachment 13611911
> 
> Price: $32.09 Free Shipping for Prime Members
> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Diver-Quartz-Stainless-Diving/dp/B01CYJXEDE/ref=sr_1_1?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1541272419&sr=1-1&nodeID=6358540011&psd=1&keywords=invicta+pro+diver+men%27s


----------



## JustOneMore45 (Aug 18, 2018)

Is the Seiko Recraft SNKP27 at my local Sam's Club for $150 a good deal? I haven't tracked this one in a while. Current Macy's sale price is about $200.

Sorry, no online link to Sam's for this one.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

JustOneMore45 said:


> Is the Seiko Recraft SNKP27 at my local Sam's Club for $150 a good deal? I haven't tracked this one in a while. Current Macy's sale price is about $200.
> 
> Sorry, no online link to Sam's for this one.


Princeton watch has it for $159, no tax and free shipping. Link through TopCash for 6% cash back so net under $150.

https://www.princetonwatches.com/pr...d5-49NBm2c7MREMmmhW2ddJwelvB4QqoaAvGsEALw_wcB


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

yinzburgher said:


> Invicta Two-Tone Automatic Pro Diver 17045 - *$36.02* from Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-1704...ts=p_n_feature_browse-bin:379300011|379304011
> 
> View attachment 13611197


Back to $99 on Amazon now.


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

Not a deal

You guys got me good with watchgecko sale. I don’t know why I need so many bracelets and straps.


----------



## DavisEcho (Oct 31, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> Invicta Pro Diver Automatic Watch 9094OB - $59.53 from Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HLVH1GW/ref=ox_sc_mini_detail?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> View attachment 13611145


This is a good price in my opinion but does it ever float lower? Or just snag one now?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

DavisEcho said:


> This is a good price in my opinion but does it ever float lower? Or just snag one now?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It may go lower but I'd guess not by much. I'm sure someone who uses CamelX3 will be able to chime in. If you like it, it's not a bad price, get it. With the prices dropping this early in the season compared to years past I doubt it'll go too much lower.


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

DavisEcho said:


> This is a good price in my opinion but does it ever float lower? Or just snag one now?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got one at 43$ early in the summer. But still worth it at 60 imo. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

DavisEcho said:


> This is a good price in my opinion but does it ever float lower? Or just snag one now?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen it lower than this a few times over a few years. I'm thinking it was $43ish last black Friday. More commonly though, it is between between $70 and $85. Maybe check eBay real quick before you pull the trigger. In my opinion this watch is worth it at $90.


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

That Watchgecko sale...
I just spent over 100$ on straps I didn't even need lol
Still a good deal nevertheless


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

That $43 deal was quite an outlier (the lowest it has ever been ... at a price that lasted less than one day), though, so I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for it to return. I'd say the current sale price is very good.


horhay86 said:


> I got one at 43$ early in the summer. But still worth it at 60 imo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob_the_Wino (Oct 10, 2018)

Macy's.com has Seiko Men's Solar Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch (41mm, SNE323) on sale for $85.59 - $20 w/ promo code HOUR48 = $65.59. Shipping is free.

Amazon also has Seiko Men's Solar Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch (41mm, SNE323) on sale for $65.59 when you 'clip' the $20 off coupon found on the product page. Shipping is free.

Stolen direct from SD. No links for you because I'm still 2Nu for those kinds of shenanigans.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Exer said:


> That Watchgecko sale...
> I just spent over 100$ on straps I didn't even need lol
> Still a good deal nevertheless


Same! Bought a couple of bargain priced bracelets and some very reasonably priced leather straps. But I tell myself that buying more straps I don't need means more strap options for my current watches, which (hypothetically) means I'll be less tempted to buy more watches that I do not need if I have variety with what I already have.... Let's see how that works out ha


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm still finding uses for my purchases last year.

This year it's just 2 bracelets. Lets see how we go 


flypanam said:


> Same! Bought a couple of bargain priced bracelets and some very reasonably priced leather straps. But I tell myself that buying more straps I don't need means more strap options for my current watches, which (hypothetically) means I'll be less tempted to buy more watches that I do not need if I have variety with what I already have.... Let's see how that works out ha


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Orient SEV0J003WY EV0J003W DayDate - *$144.00*
36mm x 11mm stainless steel case, 21J automatic movement, sapphire crystal, 100M WR


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the Watchgecko heads up ! 

I just spent $88.78 that I don’t need and definitely don’t have Hahahaha.


----------



## i3rianf (Nov 25, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Orient SEV0J003WY EV0J003W DayDate - *$144.00*
> 36mm x 11mm stainless steel case, 21J automatic movement, sapphire crystal, 100M WR


It's $129.60 after 10% off on eBay
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Classic-Automatic-Sapphire-100M-SEV0J003WY-EV0J003W-Mens-Watch/283237068106


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Seiko SRPA27 black dial automatic $149 at Jomashop
https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-srpa27.html
I think it has been this price before at jomashop, but it has been out of stock. Lowest price on camelcamelcamel is $141.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

i3rianf said:


> It's $129.60 after 10% off on eBay
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Classic-Automatic-Sapphire-100M-SEV0J003WY-EV0J003W-Mens-Watch/283237068106


How are you getting 10% off on eBay?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

Soh1982 said:


> How are you getting 10% off on eBay?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe that seller on ebay takes 10% off when you go to checkout


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

beefsupreme said:


> I believe that seller on ebay takes 10% off when you go to checkout


Got it! Thanks. I got excited as I am after a piece and waiting for an ebay coupon to purchase it. This wait is painful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Macy's has 25% off with promo code EVENT. Most watches appear to eligible for the discount. Get another 10% cash back through Ebates.

https://www.macys.com/shop/jewelry-watches/watches?id=23930&cm_sp=us_hdr-_-watches-_-23930_watches


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Today is the last day for the 10% off pre-owned Rolex sale on Beckertime's ebay store.

https://www.watchuseek.com/a-rolex-sale-on-ebay-were-just-as-surprised-as-you/

https://www.ebay.com/rpp/fashion-events/Rolex-101518


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Garmin Fenix 5S Multi-Sport Training GPS Watch - $440 from Focus Camera

I saw this on Slickdeals where there are more models listed and more details so I'll link there.

https://slickdeals.net/f/12118705-g...ps-watch-440-more-free-shipping?src=frontpage


----------



## AstroLaw (Sep 9, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> Macy's has 25% off with promo code EVENT. Most watches appear to eligible for the discount. Get another 10% cash back through Ebates.
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/jewelry-watches/watches?id=23930&cm_sp=us_hdr-_-watches-_-23930_watches


This applies to most of their clearance watches as well. A few of the watches I looked at are coming in well under what I could find elsewhere using the Google.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

Ashford has several watches on sale with coupon code DMDOUBLE11 plus 3% cash back through Ebates. Deal ends 11/16.

HAMILTON Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer Auto Men's Watch H76455133
https://www.ashford.com/us/H76455133.pid
$325








CERTINA DS 1 Powermatic 80 Men's Watch C029-407-22-031-00
https://www.ashford.com/us/C029-407-22-031-00.pid
$329








HAMILTON Khaki Aviation Pilot GMT Auto Men's Watch H76755131
https://www.ashford.com/us/H76755131.pid
$498


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

Heads up, that photo was for a modded watch. Different case, I think.



cel4145 said:


> Seiko SRPA27 black dial automatic $149 at Jomashop
> https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-srpa27.html
> I think it has been this price before at jomashop, but it has been out of stock. Lowest price on camelcamelcamel is $141.


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

Heads up, that photo was for a modded watch. Different case, I think.



cel4145 said:


> Seiko SRPA27 black dial automatic $149 at Jomashop
> https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-srpa27.html
> I think it has been this price before at jomashop, but it has been out of stock. Lowest price on camelcamelcamel is $141.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

My Citizen Fugu arrived, and it's everything I wish my skx009j was. Highly recommend it.

There's still some black models in stock at duty free island shop. I'm highly tempted to pick one of those up as well, so I'm counting on you guys to deplete the stock before I succumb...

http://www.dutyfreeislandshop.com/c...l-automatic-limited-edition-200m-divers-watch


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

TayTay said:


> Heads up, that photo was for a modded watch. Different case, I think.


Good catch. I changed the photo.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

SARB035 back in stock at Amazon for $319. Befrugal 7% cash back brings it down to $297. If it helps, I used befrugal on my last amazon watch purchase and the cash back showed up within 48 hours.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001...1541357461&sr=1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Dub Rubb said:


> SARB035 back in stock at Amazon for $319. Befrugal 7% cash back brings it down to $297. If it helps, I used befrugal on my last amazon watch purchase and the cash back showed up within 48 hours.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001...1541357461&sr=1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65
> 
> 
> ...


Got mine yesterday. It lives up to it's reputation and fills the sub 39mm gap I had. I almost grabbed a second one for a gift.


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> SARB035 back in stock at Amazon for $319. Befrugal 7% cash back brings it down to $297. If it helps, I used befrugal on my last amazon watch purchase and the cash back showed up within 48 hours.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001...1541357461&sr=1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65
> 
> 
> ...


5% cash back on the order total if you have a Discover It credit card on all Amazon purchases.


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Dub Rubb said:


> SARB035 back in stock at Amazon for $319. Befrugal 7% cash back brings it down to $297. If it helps, I used befrugal on my last amazon watch purchase and the cash back showed up within 48 hours.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001...1541357461&sr=1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65
> 
> 
> ...


Can I resist? I have the Sarb 033 already I picked up for about this price 2nd Hand after discontinued and it came on a different ... albeit nice steel bracelet... here's a chance to land the original bracelet and an 035 with it  I can swap bracelet between the 2 pieces if I want . Easy elegance ... going to the gym and the answer will come to me ... yes / no ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

bbasch said:


> Can I resist? I have the Sarb 033 already I picked up for about this price 2nd Hand after discontinued and it came on a different ... albeit nice steel bracelet... here's a chance to land the original bracelet and an 035 with it  I can swap bracelet between the 2 pieces if I want . Easy elegance ... going to the gym and the answer will come to me ... yes / no ?


I have both. I always wear the 033 on the stock bracelet and I switch out different brown leather straps on the 035. They seem like very different watches this way. It's just one way I justify having them both. I think this intermittent Amazon deal is pretty incredible considering the prices elsewhere and I'm surprised it keeps popping up.


----------



## salems (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry for the offtopic, Is there any bigger but similar option to the sarb035(40mm at least and same 6r movement)?


----------



## milkham (Jun 18, 2018)

Sarx033


salems said:


> Sorry for the offtopic, Is there any bigger but similar option to the sarb035(40mm at least and same 6r movement)?


----------



## Bob_the_Wino (Oct 10, 2018)

salems said:


> Sorry for the offtopic, Is there any bigger but similar option to the sarb035(40mm at least and same 6r movement)?


The WatchSleuth site has a good search engine for finding Seiko autos within your specs.

(How long is it 'til I can post links?)


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

Man you are so right, citizen gets it right, no alignment issues, sweet 2 color lume, I love their dive watches and am wanting to just chuck my Seiko's after getting a baby turtle that is as badly out of alignment as it could be and having the seller tell me it's just a cosmentic issue and they won't let me return it without a restock fee. F that! Go citizen!


----------



## nl2296 (Jan 17, 2015)

BTerry2233 said:


> WatchGecko has dropped the prices on some of their sale items
> Use code: WATCHUSEEK For additional 10% off


Came for the $5.20 replacement leather strap, and left with $93-worth of stuff I almost certainly didn't need. But hey, I'm looking forward to putting some new bracelets on some old watches. Thanks for the hot tip.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Seiko SARB035 back up on Amazon for $318 before taxes, hurry:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001AE9XS0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_tc03BbQFAD9XH


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

yinzburgher said:


> I have both. I always wear the 033 on the stock bracelet and I switch out different brown leather straps on the 035. They seem like very different watches this way. It's just one way I justify having them both. I think this intermittent Amazon deal is pretty incredible considering the prices elsewhere and I'm surprised it keeps popping up.


Aaaaand had to buy it ... it's a classic and if I have regrets I can get what I paid down the road ..... here's my Sarb 033









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

https://www.ebay.com/p/BALL-Train-S...m1060d-sj-bk/662987606?_trksid=p2047675.l2644

BALL Train Streamliner Automatic Black Dial Steel Men's 39mm

for $597, if you have ebay bucks offer its even better, and dont forget cashback


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

bbasch said:


> Aaaaand had to buy it ... it's a classic and if I have regrets I can get what I paid down the road ..... here's my Sarb 033


I knew you would do the right thing.:-d Good point. You could easily get your money back on this one. I like the president style bracelet on the 033. Do you know where it's from?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

bbasch said:


> Aaaaand had to buy it ... it's a classic and if I have regrets I can get what I paid down the road ..... here's my Sarb 033
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the watchgecko bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

yinzburgher said:


> I knew you would do the right thing.:-d Good point. You could easily get your money back on this one. I like the president style bracelet on the 033. Do you know where it's from?


Haha thanks ... I bought it from a guy on a seiko forum .. he did a nice job w fixing the end links and seiko clasp. I don't know where he got it though. I agree it's a nice look!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Is that the watchgecko bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure ... but very similar if it's not . The trick here was bringing in the end links from the original bracelet for a great fit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

salems said:


> Sorry for the offtopic, Is there any bigger but similar option to the sarb035(40mm at least and same 6r movement)?





Bob_the_Wino said:


> The WatchSleuth site has a good search engine for finding Seiko autos within your specs.
> 
> (How long is it 'til I can post links?)


SARX035, SARX015, SDGM003

WatchSleuth - Searchable Watch Catalogs


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation automatic for $279 after promo code AFFAVIATN279 (tested). Retail $795. Camel3x lowest $333. https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...835.pid?so=26&nid=sct_Hamilton khaki aviation
Also 3% cash back from ebates.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

I picked up some gecko straps, mostly natos and perlons with Christmas gifts in mind. I passed on most of the leather due to bad reviews. I’ve spent too much money on cheap genuine leather thinking “it’s only $xx, how bad could it be?” I’m saving for something higher quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Navy GMT( ETA 2893-1) Automatic Watch H77645333 - *$385* from Ashford with code FALLB

Another 3% cash back through Ebates.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/H77645333.pid









And here are all the other watches the 30% off code can be applied to. Promo code FALLB good for 48 hours.

https://www.ashford.com/us/browse?N..._medium=email&utm_source=optimove&invert=true


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Dub Rubb said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation automatic for $279 after promo code AFFAVIATN279 (tested). Retail $795. Camel3x lowest $333. https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...835.pid?so=26&nid=sct_Hamilton khaki aviation
> Also 3% cash back from ebates.


This is a very good deal for this watch. I own it. The photos never do justice to how good the white numbers and indices look against the inky blackness of the dial.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Saint Honore Trocadeo Automatic (ETA 2824) Model 897020 1ARF - *$182* from Jomashop with code GOOGLE5

https://www.jomashop.com/saint-honore-trocadeo-watch-897020-1arf.html

Never heard of this brand but surprised to see a 2824 at this price. Link to the watch on their website.

https://www.sainthonore.com/en/trocadero/1840-trocadero-41-mm-automatic.html


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

yinzburgher said:


> Saint Honore Trocadeo Automatic (ETA 2824) Model 897020 1ARF - *$182* from Jomashop with code GOOGLE5
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/saint-honore-trocadeo-watch-897020-1arf.html
> 
> ...


that is indeed a new low in my books


----------



## malizna77 (Dec 30, 2015)

yinzburgher said:


> Saint Honore Trocadeo Automatic (ETA 2824) Model 897020 1ARF - *$182* from Jomashop with code GOOGLE5
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/saint-honore-trocadeo-watch-897020-1arf.html
> 
> ...


No 4 incorrect, also no symmetry with numbers. Low price for ETA and sapphire crystal.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

malizna77 said:


> No 4 incorrect, also no symmetry with numbers. Low price for ETA and sapphire crystal.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


not sapphire crystal, its only sapphire coated


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

malizna77 said:


> No 4 incorrect, also no symmetry with numbers. Low price for ETA and sapphire crystal.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


also 4 is not incorrect, its traditional to have IIII instead of IV on clocks in some places

The Mathematical Tourist: IIII versus IV on Clocks


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

malizna77 said:


> No 4 incorrect, also no symmetry with numbers. Low price for ETA and sapphire crystal.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


No 4 is not incorrect, there's a history behind using IIII to represent 4 due to symmetry.

I'm not sure what is going on though with the number placement, bunches at the lower left, seemingly random spacing on top.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

mefuzzy said:


> No 4 is not incorrect, there's a history behind using IIII to represent 4 due to symmetry.
> 
> I'm not sure what is going on though with the number placement, bunches at the lower left, seemingly random spacing on top.


The subtractive version of roman numerals came later, and the use of IIII predated IV. IIII was the preferred choice in formal usage.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

This is a used watch and it's an auction, but there's also a BIN button at $39. This is one of my favorite watches. There aren't many titanium cased digital watches out there, and this one is small and light. Trying to find a spare for mine was the reason I came to this forum in the first place several years. Now I have two spares and I somehow have managed to fight down my hoarding instinct long enough to post this here so other people can buy one if they want.










https://www.ebay.com/itm/143001547568?ul_noapp=true


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

mefuzzy said:


> I'm not sure what is going on though with the number placement, bunches at the lower left, seemingly random spacing on top.


Looks like they prioritized centering the numerals with the hour markers instead of accounting for spacing, so they made the correct call (for a watch) but the end result is not aesthetically pleasing. Perhaps smaller numerals would have helped.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gustophersmob (Apr 7, 2006)

Victorinox chronograph VICT26050.CB for $76.99 on Amazon.

Features & details:
Quartz movement
Case diameter: 40 mm
White dial
Durable mineral
Water resistant to 330 feet (100 M)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008571ZFO


----------



## gustophersmob (Apr 7, 2006)

Double post


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

SARB 035 is STILL $318.75 at amazon!! https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001AE9XS0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_tc03BbQFAD9XH?tag=vs-watchuseek-convert-20


----------



## DavisEcho (Oct 31, 2018)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I picked up some gecko straps, mostly natos and perlons with Christmas gifts in mind. I passed on most of the leather due to bad reviews. I've spent too much money on cheap genuine leather thinking "it's only $xx, how bad could it be?" I'm saving for something higher quality.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for this reply, I had 2 leather straps in my cart.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Cvp33 said:


> No Mickey, no care. $69 each some time ago. Love 'em.


These would be way better, and I would have bought one if Mickey's arms were the hours and minutes indicators.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Citizen PRT eco-drive for $159. Retail $350. Camel3x low $172.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/citizen-prt-eco-drive-solar-watch
Citizen

Movement: Citizen Caliber 3850 solar

Case material: Stainless steel

Crystal: Mineral

Caseback: Solid

Date display

Power reserve indicator

AW7045-09E Model

Case diameter: 44 mm

Case thickness: 12 units

Lug width: 22 mm

Water resistance: 200 m (660 ft)










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> This is a used watch and it's an auction, but there's also a BIN button at $39. This is one of my favorite watches. There aren't many titanium cased digital watches out there, and this one is small and light. Trying to find a spare for mine was the reason I came to this forum in the first place several years. Now I have two spares and I somehow have managed to fight down my hoarding instinct long enough to post this here so other people can buy one if they want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so cool. I'm not seeing the BIN button, now, but I'm glad to learn about St. Moritz. 36.5mm and screwback case:


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> That is so cool. I'm not seeing the BIN button, now, but I'm glad to learn about St. Moritz. 36.5mm and screwback case:


St. Moritz is a label made by Momentum. I guess the BIN button went away when someone placed a bid.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

double post


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> SARB 035 is STILL $318.75 at amazon!! https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001AE9XS0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_tc03BbQFAD9XH?tag=vs-watchuseek-convert-20


Grabbed one. Thanks!


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> Citizen PRT eco-drive for $159. Retail $350. Camel3x low $172.
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/citizen-prt-eco-drive-solar-watch
> Citizen
> 
> ...


A good deal but for anyone interested, it can also be had for a similar price from Macy's with code EVENT and some cash back from Ebates.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/citizen-eco-drive-mens-brown-leather-strap-watch-44mm?ID=4873348&pla_country=US&CAGPSPN=pla&CAWELAID=120156340016117759&CAAGID=43327376877&CATCI=pla-378057958546&CATARGETID=120156340018144612&cadevice=c&cm_mmc=Google_Watches_PLA-_-G_PLA_Watches_-_Citizen_Citizen-_-200325288472-_-pg1894946_c_kclickid_3de1479a-d8b0-49ac-be71-a5320f5d9a32_KID_EMPTY_855572347_43327376877_200325288472_pla-378057958546_13205121555USA__KID_&trackingid=469x1894946&lsft=cm_mmc:Google_Watches_PLA-_-G_PLA_Watches%20-%20Citizen_Citizen200325288472-_-pg1894946_c_kclickid_3de1479a-d8b0-49ac-be71-a5320f5d9a32_KID_832_855572347_43327376877_200325288472_pla-378057958546_13205121555USA_{feetitemid.._c_KID_,trackingid:469x1894946&gclid=Cj0KCQiA8f_eBRDcARIsAEKwRGf2yVCAySIlOBYFqxGg1sa1Nant1kcahXiuzxayBPXD-bCMDODfn-0aAnCsEALw_wcB


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Elkins45 said:


> St. Moritz is a label made by Momentum.


Other way 'round. ;-)


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> SARB 035 is STILL $318.75 at amazon!! https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001AE9XS0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_tc03BbQFAD9XH?tag=vs-watchuseek-convert-20


About £300 after VAT and shipping. Tempted, but probably want the black dial 033.

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

Elkins45 said:


> St. Moritz is a label made by Momentum. I guess the BIN button went away when someone placed a bid.


edited


----------



## DavisEcho (Oct 31, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless-Casual/dp/B001BBHG1I

Lightning Deal @ $66.65
It's the SEIKO 5 SNK603 Automatic Watch with the 7S26 movement.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> Citizen PRT eco-drive for $159. Retail $350. Camel3x low $172.
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/citizen-prt-eco-drive-solar-watch
> Citizen
> 
> ...


Check your local TJ Maxx on this one. Saw one for $99 on clearance here maybe a couple of weeks ago, and another WUS bought one at their store for $75. Nice looking watch. Almost bought it.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> Citizen PRT eco-drive for $159. Retail $350. Camel3x low $172.
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/citizen-prt-eco-drive-solar-watch
> Citizen
> 
> ...


Check your local TJ Maxx on this one. Saw one for $99 on clearance here maybe a couple of weeks ago, and another WUS bought one at their store for $75. Nice looking watch. Almost bought it.


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

malizna77 said:


> No 4 incorrect


Never seen a Cartier, huh.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

ManOnTime said:


> Other way 'round. ;-)


Well, so they are. I stand corrected.


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

Just came across a great deal on a Glycine Combat Sub for $279.99 at Costco online. This is the cheapest price I've seen for a Combat Sub. Massdrop is usually $100 higher I believe.

It's one of the new Glycine colors. Looks to be a Costco only colorway as far as I can find.

They have the same colorway on Glycine's website, but only in a 48 mm case. This one is the standard 42mm size. Model # GL0244









https://www.costco.com/Glycine-Comb...-Men's-Automatic-Watch.product.100454636.html


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Wellington Skye WN112-121 - Gents Automatic Chronograph - *$240* from Amazon

I don't know what this is but I'm leaving it here for you guys. My best guess is that this watch contains a Chinese clone of the Valjoux 7750 and that it was created by Daniel Wellington's more mechanically-minded cousin, Squeaky Wellington. I'm including a link to the German Amazon site that contains a few reviews for the watch, one of them rather extensive. Google Translate is your friend here, as my link won't stay translated. Don't buy this watch.

https://www.amazon.com/Wellington-S...d=1&keywords=wellington+automatic+chronograph

https://www.amazon.de/Wellington-Herren-Armbanduhr-Automatik-Edelstahl-WN112-121/dp/B00652XLR6


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

hifi_hound said:


> https://www.costco.com/Glycine-Comb...-Men's-Automatic-Watch.product.100454636.html


Says carbon fiber strap. That's by far the best Combat Sub I've ever seen.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

yinzburgher said:


> Wellington Skye WN112-121 - Gents Automatic Chronograph - *$240* from Amazon
> 
> I don't know what this is but I'm leaving it here for you guys. My best guess is that this watch contains a Chinese clone of the Valjoux 7750 and that it was created by Daniel Wellington's more mechanically-minded cousin, Squeaky Wellington. I'm including a link to the German Amazon site that contains a few reviews for the watch, one of them rather extensive. Google Translate is your friend here, as my link won't stay translated. Don't buy this watch.
> 
> ...


Alignment of the letters in the brand name should suffice to scare anyone who isn't blind away.


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

hifi_hound said:


> Just came across a great deal on a Glycine Combat Sub for $279.99 at Costco online. This is the cheapest price I've seen for a Combat Sub. Massdrop is usually $100 higher I believe.
> 
> It's one of the new Glycine colors. Looks to be a Costco only colorway as far as I can find.
> 
> ...


Beautiful; I'm about to order...
nvm I live in Europe FML
I was seriously going to impulse buy without regret for the first time in my life
Meanwhile our Amazon has these combat subs for 800 $...


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Some better alternatives from Ceritified Watch Store to make up for my last post. Use discount code EBAT10 for an additional $10 off and get another 2% cash back through Ebates.

Victorinox Ambassador Black Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch 241193 - *$372
*
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-dial-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-241193.html








Victorinox Alpnach Blue Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch 241194 - *$388
*
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-dial-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-241194.html








Victorinox Ambassador Silver Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch 241191 - *$401
*
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-dial-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-241191.html


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> Says carbon fiber strap. That's by far the best Combat Sub I've ever seen.


Yes, I already own a couple Combat Subs, but I couldn't pass this up. I really like the color on this one. Glycines website says "calf leather carbon style" on the strap. I also like really like the new matching opposite colorway Model# GL0189.

Unfortunately it's not available at Costco.


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

hifi_hound said:


> ....They have the same colorway on Glycine's website, but only in a 48 mm case. This one is the standard 42mm size. Model # GL0244
> 
> View attachment 13617615
> 
> ...


Oh boy, I shouldn't have logged on...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Cvp33 said:


> No Mickey, no care. $69 each some time ago. Love 'em.


Would go well with the shirt I just picked up at Disney.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Tempted to go in for the black dialed variant on leather strap but wanted to know if anyone out there has experience with this watch and could let me know if the bezel is fixed or rotates. 

Thanks

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Tempted to go in for the black dialed variant on leather strap but wanted to know if anyone out there has experience with this watch and could let me know if the bezel is fixed or rotates.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


May want to specify which watch your referring to.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

mplsabdullah said:


> May want to specify which watch your referring to.


God bless Tapatalk  (could have sworn I hit reply quote)

The Victorinox Ambassador automatic chrono posted a few posts back

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

hifi_hound said:


> Just came across a great deal on a Glycine Combat Sub for $279.99 at Costco online. This is the cheapest price I've seen for a Combat Sub. Massdrop is usually $100 higher I believe.
> 
> It's one of the new Glycine colors. Looks to be a Costco only colorway as far as I can find.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot!
Like I don't have enough watches already... ;-)


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

NRAchad said:


> Thanks a lot!
> Like I don't have enough watches already... ;-)


time to bring out the "bought this to lower the average cost" argument.....


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> God bless Tapatalk  (could have sworn I hit reply quote)
> 
> The Victorinox Ambassador automatic chrono posted a few posts back
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


It's a really good price for a valjoux (?). I'm a little confused by the bezel marking though.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveGabe (Aug 18, 2015)

That Glycine looks pretty awesome. Wonder how a brown leather strap would look too. 

Is $313 shipped good or about what massdrop has them for?? 

Ready to pull the trigger I think. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

gormless said:


> It's a really good price for a valjoux (?). I'm a little confused by the bezel marking though.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


it's a countdown bezel.

$320 on amazon last year


----------



## TimGodsil (Mar 11, 2016)

Men's Precisionist Black Leather Strap Watch 42mm 96B158 $131.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...&sp=1&spc=8746&searchPass=matchNone&slotId=27


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> The Victorinox Ambassador automatic chrono posted a few posts back


Yes the bezel rotates.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

yinzburgher said:


> Yes the bezel rotates.


Thanks!

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

gormless said:


> It's a really good price for a valjoux (?). I'm a little confused by the bezel marking though.


I think the movement is a ETA Valgranges A07.211, which I'm not too familiar with but I think I remember its of a similar quality.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

yinzburgher said:


> I think the movement is a ETA Valgranges A07.211, which I'm not too familiar with but I think I remember its of a similar quality.


It's a redesigned movement to accommodate larger watches.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

hifi_hound said:


> Yes, I already own a couple Combat Subs, but I couldn't pass this up. I really like the color on this one. Glycines website says "calf leather carbon style" on the strap. I also like really like the new matching opposite colorway Model# GL0189.
> 
> Unfortunately it's not available at Costco.
> 
> View attachment 13617671


The markers have a gloss surround that matches the case. When you really look at the details it's an awesome watch.


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

TimGodsil said:


> Men's Precisionist Black Leather Strap Watch 42mm 96B158 $131.
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...&sp=1&spc=8746&searchPass=matchNone&slotId=27


This is also $131.25 on Amazon. Macy's has 10% cashback through Ebates while only 3.5% on Amazon, but if you pay with a Disover It card you will get 5% back on the total. For ~$2 I'll take the Amazon Prime shipping and returns over Macy's.

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B158-Precisionist-Leather-Strap/dp/B007006UA2


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Big Frederique Constant sale at ToM including this gorgeous moonphase with a really interesting caseback for $1339. Retail $3695.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...constant-4e07d780-0e62-4eb1-9f3b-c96c7a69f0a4
OriginSwitzerland

- Model #: FC-715S4H6.
- Movement: Automatic.
- Case Diameter: 40.5mm.
- Case Thickness: 13mm.
- Case Material: Stainless Steel.
- Crystal Material: Sapphire.
- Bezel Material: Stainless Steel.
- Dial Color: Silver.
- Dial Markers: Indices.
- Crown Type: Push/Pull.
- Water Resistant: 30M.
- Bracelet Material: Leather.
- Bracelet Length: 8".
- Functions And Complications: Date, Moonphase.
- Condition: New.
- Documents: Booklet/Manual Only.
- Box Type: Original.
- Warranty: 1 Year Aftermarket

Lots of watches in the under 1K affordable realm too.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

The other one that caught my eye is this "Peking to Paris" Chronograph for $1139. Retail $3395.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...ue-constant-chronograph-automatic-fc-396sb6b6
- Model #: FC-396SB6B6.
- Movement: Automatic.
- Case Diameter: 43mm.
- Case Thickness: 15mm.
- Case Material: Stainless Steel.
- Crystal Material: Sapphire.
- Dial Color: Silver.
- Dial Markers: Indices.
- Crown Type: Push/Pull.
- Water Resistant: 100M.
- Bracelet Material: Leather.
- Bracelet Length: 8".
- Functions And Complications: Chronograph.
- Condition: New.
- Documents: Booklet/Manual Only.
- Box Type: Original.
- Warranty: 1 Year Aftermarket









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

HasselHoth said:


> This is also $131.25 on Amazon. Macy's has 10% cashback through Ebates while only 3.5% on Amazon, but if you pay with a Disover It card you will get 5% back on the total. For ~$2 I'll take the Amazon Prime shipping and returns over Macy's.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B158-Precisionist-Leather-Strap/dp/B007006UA2
> 
> View attachment 13617879


Or don't mess around with any of that and go for the refub on ebay for $109: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Pre...z-Black-Leather-Strap-42mm-Watch/292575818217


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Using your Costco Visa yields a $5.60 rebate. 

Helluva lotta watch for less than $275.

You guys are killin' me, lol.


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

DaveGabe said:


> That Glycine looks pretty awesome. Wonder how a brown leather strap would look too.
> 
> Is $313 shipped good or about what massdrop has them for??
> 
> ...


Massdrop had the Combat Sub line for 379 or 389 last month or two ago. The Costco deal is by far the best price I have seen anywhere new.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

So, some of you really rock the Mickey watches, huh?


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> These would be way better, and I would have bought one if Mickey's arms were the hours and minutes indicators.


There are certain times when the hour/minute hands represent a different Mickey appendage. Just sayin'


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

mleok said:


> It's a redesigned movement to accommodate larger watches.


Thanks!

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

TDKFM said:


> So, some of you really rock the Mickey watches, huh?


Yes sir.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

hifi_hound said:


> Just came across a great deal on a Glycine Combat Sub for $279.99 at Costco online. This is the cheapest price I've seen for a Combat Sub. Massdrop is usually $100 higher I believe.
> 
> It's one of the new Glycine colors. Looks to be a Costco only colorway as far as I can find.
> 
> ...


Well, damn...my first Combat Sub is now inbound. Definitely a case of "buying the deal" here; but with Costco's can't lose, Customer Satisfaction Policy...how could I not give 'er a go?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Well, damn...my first Combat Sub is now inbound. Definitely a case of "buying the deal" here; but with Costco's can't lose, Customer Satisfaction Policy...how could I not give 'er a go?


Is it possible to buy from Costco as a non-member without paying an additional membership fee?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Well, damn...my first Combat Sub is now inbound. Definitely a case of "buying the deal" here; but with Costco's can't lose, Customer Satisfaction Policy...how could I not give 'er a go?


Is it possible to buy from Costco as a non-member without paying an additional membership fee?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

TDKFM said:


> So, some of you really rock the Mickey watches, huh?


You could say that...


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Is it possible to buy from Costco as a non-member without paying an additional membership fee?


I believe you can buy without a membership, as they have some items that say "member only price". I don't know for sure though, as I am a member and haven't tried.


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Well, damn...my first Combat Sub is now inbound. Definitely a case of "buying the deal" here; but with Costco's can't lose, Customer Satisfaction Policy...how could I not give 'er a go?


You can't really go wrong with Costco. Free shipping, and easy returns to any Costco.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Just noticed where Momentum is having a free Sapphire crystal on all watches deal on their site. Coupon code SAPPHIRE. Some of their watches have cheaper versions that the main differences from the higher end versions is the sapphire, so that makes those a potentially good deal.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Is it possible to buy from Costco as a non-member without paying an additional membership fee?


Really not sure, since I'm a member. There might be something about it on their site?


----------



## Longtimer (Oct 27, 2018)

20 meter water resistant. 

Mistake or made specifically for Costco? Kirkland Combat Sub?


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

mleok said:


> You could say that...


Wow, I underestimated the love for Mickey mouse. I recently found my MM watch from when I was a little kid, but the entire case is about the size of a dime. Maybe I'll get a new battery and strap and give it to my 5 year old.

Do yall just collect these or do you wear them to work and to dinner with your wife and what not? No disrespect meant and apologies for going off topic, but this is kind of an eye opening subject to me. Maybe I needed to grow up in California or Florida to understand?


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Using taxes as an excuse to not buy the Costco glycine. Hard not to pull the trigger ... 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Andy-S said:


> Just noticed where Momentum is having a free Sapphire crystal on all watches deal on their site. Coupon code SAPPHIRE. Some of their watches have cheaper versions that the main differences from the higher end versions is the sapphire, so that makes those a potentially good deal.


Purchased the torpedo blast with sapphire from huckberry earlier this year. The crown is huge but it's a cool watch.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveGabe (Aug 18, 2015)

Grabbed a Costco Glycine. Dont even have a membership but it was still only $313 shipped and I can return it if anything. Excited to see what this carbon strap looks and feels like!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

batmansk6 said:


> Purchased the torpedo blast with sapphire from huckberry earlier this year. The crown is huge but it's a cool watch.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Looking over there now, they have the yellow Torpedo Blast on strap with sapphire for $88 right now, which would save about $24 over what you'd get it from Momentum for.

I'm not really a yellow guy. If it was red, orange or blue in black, I'd be tempted at that price.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

TDKFM said:


> Wow, I underestimated the love for Mickey mouse. I recently found my MM watch from when I was a little kid, but the entire case is about the size of a dime. Maybe I'll get a new battery and strap and give it to my 5 year old.
> 
> Do yall just collect these or do you wear them to work and to dinner with your wife and what not? No disrespect meant and apologies for going off topic, but this is kind of an eye opening subject to me. Maybe I needed to grow up in California or Florida to understand?


My friend, buckle up. 'cause you don't have to go far to find some serious Micky Mouse WIS-dom (specificallly, MM by Gérald Genta)
Https://forums.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1078824


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

hifi_hound said:


> Just came across a great deal on a Glycine Combat Sub for $279.99 at Costco online....


Description says "Luminous: None." Can that be right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

bolster said:


> Description says "Luminous: None." Can that be right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


also says 20m WR


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

TDKFM said:


> Wow, I underestimated the love for Mickey mouse. I recently found my MM watch from when I was a little kid, but the entire case is about the size of a dime. Maybe I'll get a new battery and strap and give it to my 5 year old.
> 
> Do yall just collect these or do you wear them to work and to dinner with your wife and what not? No disrespect meant and apologies for going off topic, but this is kind of an eye opening subject to me. Maybe I needed to grow up in California or Florida to understand?


I primarily collect them, but I do wear them occasionally to work, or when I am visiting Disneyland.


----------



## LukeZ (May 20, 2017)

Another fun Mickey thread: Mickey Mouse Monday


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Is it possible to buy from Costco as a non-member without paying an additional membership fee?


You had to ask, so I had to go in to check out and see. Yes! There is a 5% surcharge of $14.

I didn't need to know that.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Longtimer said:


> 20 meter water resistant.
> 
> Mistake or made specifically for Costco? Kirkland Combat Sub?


"20 ATM" on the dial, so likely a transcription error in the listing.


----------



## DaveGabe (Aug 18, 2015)

eljay said:


> "20 ATM" on the dial, so likely a transcription error in the listing.


I'm hoping that same person made an error with the "luminous" entry. That'd be a deal breaker when I receive this imo...fingers crossed Glycine didnt decide to make a lume-free model for Costco lol


----------



## DaveGabe (Aug 18, 2015)

Double post, idk why.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

DaveGabe said:


> Grabbed a Costco Glycine. Dont even have a membership but it was still only $313 shipped and I can return it if anything. Excited to see what this carbon strap looks and feels like!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


That's a carbon pattern embosed leather strap I believe. So it'll feel like.....leather.


----------



## DaveGabe (Aug 18, 2015)

Rocat said:


> That's a carbon pattern embosed leather strap I believe. So it'll feel like.....leather.


Good point. That makes more sense hah May end see how this looks on a brown leather or bracelet at some point too. Doubt I'll be able to find any pics of that look since it seems to be a Costco color exclusive (??)


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Between 25% off with code EVENT and 12% cash back from Ebates, many of these G-Shocks at Macy's are now cheaper than ebay prices.

https://www.macys.com/shop/jewelry-...rtby/Casio|G-Shock,PRICE_LOW_TO_HIGH?id=57386


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

Going on now: 

10% eBay Bucks, $150 min purchase, $100 rewards cap, expires Nov 7, 2018 11:59 PM PST.

So, maximize the rewards with $1,000 purchase.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

PeekPoke said:


> Going on now:
> 
> 10% eBay Bucks, $150 min purchase, $100 rewards cap, expires Nov 7, 2018 11:59 PM PST.
> 
> ...


Targeted? Not happening for me.

Edit - had to be activated, carry on!


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Double post


----------



## Longtimer (Oct 27, 2018)

DaveGabe said:


> Good point. That makes more sense hah May end see how this looks on a brown leather or bracelet at some point too. Doubt I'll be able to find any pics of that look since it seems to be a Costco color exclusive (??)


Probably going to be very similar to this color+strap scheme from their Combat Sub 48:


----------



## DaveGabe (Aug 18, 2015)

Longtimer said:


> Probably going to be very similar to this color+strap scheme from their Combat Sub 48:


Awesome, thanks for that!


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

basso4735 said:


> Targeted? Not happening for me.
> 
> Edit - had to be activated, carry on!


Please share link to activate promo. Thanks!

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Please share link to activate promo. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


Was in my ebay messages.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Please share link to activate promo. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


It's targeted but you can check if you are qualified.

10% ebay bucks


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Not a watch, but hey, what the hell. I present to you the Ring Clock!
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/ring-clock-e8248a38-f5bc-433f-b450-d20c65b84d27
The.Ring Clock.is an exceptional piece of design and technology which the makers hope you will enjoy wearing as much as they have enjoyed bringing it to market. It's a piece of subtle jewelry, that also functions as a working clock, right on your finger.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

TDKFM said:


> Wow, I underestimated the love for Mickey mouse. I recently found my MM watch from when I was a little kid, but the entire case is about the size of a dime. Maybe I'll get a new battery and strap and give it to my 5 year old.
> 
> Do yall just collect these or do you wear them to work and to dinner with your wife and what not? No disrespect meant and apologies for going off topic, but this is kind of an eye opening subject to me. Maybe I needed to grow up in California or Florida to understand?


In my case, I'm a former Walt Disney World cast member (1970s), so Mickey is like family to me. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

*and Dub Rubb beat me to the punch*

Admittedly not a deal as you're only saving $9.
But didn't know where else to post about these.

Saw they were offering some ring clocks on Touch of Modern
A little too $$ for my comfort, but I would be interested if the price were right.









Here's a video on how they work


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> You had to ask, so I had to go in to check out and see. Yes! There is a 5% surcharge of $14.
> 
> I didn't need to know that.
> View attachment 13618359


I pulled the trigger on this. As a Costco member in high-tax California, it ended up being $305 for me, which is about as cheap as you'll ever see a new Combat Sub auto. I'd have liked a bracelet, but I've wanted to test drive a Combat Sub for some time, and this was my big chance!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> Not a watch, but hey, what the hell. I present to you the Ring Clock!
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/ring-clock-e8248a38-f5bc-433f-b450-d20c65b84d27
> The.Ring Clock.is an exceptional piece of design and technology which the makers hope you will enjoy wearing as much as they have enjoyed bringing it to market. It's a piece of subtle jewelry, that also functions as a working clock, right on your finger.
> 
> ...


Clock Ring!:-d:-s:roll::-x

I don't care who you are thats funny.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Another find at Disney for those of us who picked up a cheap JeanRichard Hokusai a while back.


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Seiko SARB035 back up on Amazon for $318 before taxes, hurry:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001AE9XS0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_tc03BbQFAD9XH


Saw this. I came SO CLOSE to pulling the trigger. I have the SARB033 in the mail, so I couldn't justify it. That would make three Seiko automatics in one month for me, which would have resulted in divorce.

But dropped in just to say that these amazon deals on the SARBs as of late are causing some major "flip it for profit" bone-headedness in the Sales forums and on Reddit. Sort of drives me insane to think how far people will go to make $80 USD... (Receiving, photographing, posting online, packing, and shipping... not enough for me to flip... Oh well).


----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

With the code EVENT and 12% off through ebates, it gets this Seiko Cocktail Time down to $238. The lowest it's been on 3xCamel is $278. I am so tempted to pick it up, but I think I'm going to hold off on buying any new watches until Black Friday.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...inless-steel-bracelet-watch-40.5mm?ID=5865493

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Dan T. said:


> Saw this. I came SO CLOSE to pulling the trigger. I have the SARB033 in the mail, so I couldn't justify it. That would make three Seiko automatics in one month for me, which would have resulted in divorce.
> 
> But dropped in just to say that these amazon deals on the SARBs as of late are causing some major "flip it for profit" bone-headedness in the Sales forums and on Reddit. Sort of drives me insane to think how far people will go to make $80 USD... (Receiving, photographing, posting online, packing, and shipping... not enough for me to flip... Oh well).


$80 on $320 thats an ROI of 25% and within a week or so too. I don't see many lucrative safe investment opportunities out there. 
I love my Sarb but just saying.


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

hifi_hound said:


> Just came across a great deal on a Glycine Combat Sub for $279.99 at Costco online. This is the cheapest price I've seen for a Combat Sub. Massdrop is usually $100 higher I believe.
> 
> It's one of the new Glycine colors. Looks to be a Costco only colorway as far as I can find.
> 
> ...


So, my watch came today. I ordered it over the weekend, Saturday I think, and it arrived this morning. I don't know if anyone noticed, but it has drilled lugs like the old Combat Subs. You can see them in the product photo, but I hadn't noticed. I love drilled lugs, so this made it an even better find. Since the strap changes are so easy I went ahead and threw a few different ones on for everyone to see the possibilities. Oh, and if this pushes you over the edge, good! Watch buying misery deserves company! LOL

First the original strap wrist shot









This one is off of Ali-express I believe. Carbon fiber style with red stitching.









Deep Blue 2-piece Nato - Bond









Deep Blue 2-piece Nato - Olive Green









Deep Blue PU Bracelet


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Discover and Chase Freedom cardholders can get 5% cashback shopping at Coscto dropping the combat sub down to $265.99.


----------



## DaveGabe (Aug 18, 2015)

I used my Freedom. Is it automatic 5? I think I activated for this quarter. Sweet ! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

customwise said:


> With the code EVENT and 12% off through ebates, it gets this Seiko Cocktail Time down to $238. The lowest it's been on 3xCamel is $278. I am so tempted to pick it up, but I think I'm going to hold off on buying any new watches until Black Friday.
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...inless-steel-bracelet-watch-40.5mm?ID=5865493
> 
> Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


Same here, was tempted by the white/silver dial version on bracelet, but really trying to save up for a SARX055 instead.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Really nice high beat Seagull on sale at Sea-gullmall: ??????????????????????816.661 - ???? - ????????sea-gullmall.com -----for $144 US






Be the first kid on your block to get one.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Dan T. said:


> Saw this. I came SO CLOSE to pulling the trigger. I have the SARB033 in the mail, so I couldn't justify it. That would make three Seiko automatics in one month for me, which would have resulted in divorce.
> 
> But dropped in just to say that these amazon deals on the SARBs as of late are causing some major "flip it for profit" bone-headedness in the Sales forums and on Reddit. Sort of drives me insane to think how far people will go to make $80 USD... (Receiving, photographing, posting online, packing, and shipping... not enough for me to flip... Oh well).


Maybe it's a way to fund the hobby for people who don't make that much. Say 3 hours of fiddling for $80 profit is more than $25/hr. A few $80 flips and you can buy a watch for yourself. And isn't getting the package in the mail, looking it over, taking photos sort of fun if you like watches? I organized a group buy of pipe tobacco once (my old hobby) and split it all up and sent it out. I padded prices and shipping by cents just to make sure I was covered, so it wasn't at all profitable considering the time I spent. But all the weighing, packing, splitting was kind of fun, as was having a dozen lbs of interesting pipe tobaccos all at once.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

Ossamanity said:


> $80 on $320 thats an ROI of 25% and within a week or so too. I don't see many lucrative safe investment opportunities out there.
> I love my Sarb but just saying.


Viewed as a marginal return, you are absolutely right. However, in terms of monetized return (pure dollars, or whatever one's currency predilection), seems like more effort than it is worth. To me, anyway. Oh well.


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Dan T. said:


> Saw this. I came SO CLOSE to pulling the trigger. I have the SARB033 in the mail, so I couldn't justify it. That would make three Seiko automatics in one month for me, which would have resulted in divorce.
> 
> But dropped in just to say that these amazon deals on the SARBs as of late are causing some major "flip it for profit" bone-headedness in the Sales forums and on Reddit. Sort of drives me insane to think how far people will go to make $80 USD... (Receiving, photographing, posting online, packing, and shipping... not enough for me to flip... Oh well).


Its less than that, people forget about fees. 10% if you do ebay , plus 3% paypal. You're looking at 20-30$ or less profit. Not that great of a flip. 
And people on the forums are not going to pay ebay prices. So about the same return My two cents .

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Maybe it's a way to find the hobby for people who don't make that much. Say 3 hours of fiddling for $80 profit is more than $25/hr. A few $80 flips and you can buy a watch for yourself. And isn't getting the package in the mail, looking it over, taking photos sort of fun if you like watches?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good points.


----------



## DaveGabe (Aug 18, 2015)

That looks awesome hifi! Thanks for the pics. I'm even more excited now. The stock strap looks good but the red stitching is killer. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

DaveGabe said:


> That looks awesome hifi! Thanks for the pics. I'm even more excited now. The stock strap looks good but the red stitching is killer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Your welcome! The stock strap feels a little thin and is quite shiny. It says "Genuine leather made in Italy" though, so that is something. I imagine it will wear in, but right now it's very squeaky (noisy) where it meets the lugs.


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

hifi_hound said:


> So, my [Glycine Cos-bat Sub] watch came today... I/QUOTE]
> 
> Nice straps, etc, but what about the lume? The lume, man! The description says it has no lume. Does it have lume?


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

bolster said:


> hifi_hound said:
> 
> 
> > So, my [Glycine Cos-bat Sub] watch came today... I/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

I've not seen a Glycine Combat Sub without lume either, but we're talking about the Cos-bat Sub here. Some of us are wondering if this is a Kirkland-ized version of the original...is the lume missing? Straps are nice and all...but...lume is essential.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Dan T. said:


> That would make three Seiko automatics in one month for me, which would have resulted in divorce.


Sounds to me just about the perfect reason for getting that 3rd Seiko...


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

bolster said:


> hifi_hound said:
> 
> 
> > So, my [Glycine Cos-bat Sub] watch came today... I/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

You rock, HiFi Hound. Thanks for verifying.


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

bolster said:


> You rock, HiFi Hound. Thanks for verifying.


No problem!


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

thedius said:


> Sounds to me just about the perfect reason for getting that 3rd Seiko...


I've been there once before, so don't tempt me! ;-)


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Maybe it's a way to fund the hobby for people who don't make that much. Say 3 hours of fiddling for $80 profit is more than $25/hr. A few $80 flips and you can buy a watch for yourself. And isn't getting the package in the mail, looking it over, taking photos sort of fun if you like watches? I organized a group buy of pipe tobacco once (my old hobby) and split it all up and sent it out. I padded prices and shipping by cents just to make sure I was covered, so it wasn't at all profitable considering the time I spent. But all the weighing, packing, splitting was kind of fun, as was having a dozen lbs of interesting pipe tobaccos all at once.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait is $25/hr considered not that much? I need a new job

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

horhay86 said:


> Its less than that, people forget about fees. 10% if you do ebay , plus 3% paypal. You're looking at 20-30$ or less profit. Not that great of a flip.
> And people on the forums are not going to pay ebay prices. So about the same return My two cents .


And shipping cost...


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

batmansk6 said:


> Wait is $25/hr considered not that much? I need a new job
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


My point was it's a decent profit if you're making less and still like watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

For those on the fence about the Costco Glycine watch, it's a new release Combat 48. It's not exclusive to Costco.

Here are the specs: https://glycine-watch.ch/collection...]=Item&cHash=332abb74ea2f2a5838eec4b07e08b1b2

Yes, it's rated to 660 ft, has Super-LumiNova hands, hours, indices and a bezel pip.

Note the data sheet link.

Other than getting the model number, depth rating and lume wrong, Costco described it pretty well! 
I talked to customer service and mine will be here Thursday. You won't find it by browsing their website, but the link already posted still works.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

NRAchad said:


> For those on the fence about the Costco Glycine watch, it's a new release Combat 48. It's not exclusive to Costco.
> 
> Here are the specs: https://glycine-watch.ch/collection...]=Item&cHash=332abb74ea2f2a5838eec4b07e08b1b2
> 
> ...


But the combat sub at Costco is 42mm...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Future news: tennesseean_87 starts dealing drugs for the fun of it. 


tennesseean_87 said:


> Maybe it's a way to fund the hobby for people who don't make that much. Say 3 hours of fiddling for $80 profit is more than $25/hr. A few $80 flips and you can buy a watch for yourself. And isn't getting the package in the mail, looking it over, taking photos sort of fun if you like watches? I organized a group buy of pipe tobacco once (my old hobby) and split it all up and sent it out. I padded prices and shipping by cents just to make sure I was covered, so it wasn't at all profitable considering the time I spent. But all the weighing, packing, splitting was kind of fun, as was having a dozen lbs of interesting pipe tobaccos all at once.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Tjcdas said:


> Clock Ring!:-d:-s:roll::-x
> 
> I don't care who you are thats funny.


Haha, I don't know how my already twisted mind didn't put this together. Definitely made me laugh!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

wake said:


> But the combat sub at Costco is 42mm...


Yes, that's the case diameter. Including the crown, it's 48mm.

Have you ever seen a Cobat sub with a case diameter of 48mm?

Just because Invicta purchased Glycine, doesn't mean they turned them into monstrosities!


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

NRAchad said:


> Yes, that's the case diameter. Including the crown, it's 48mm.
> 
> Have you ever seen a Cobat sub with a case diameter of 48mm?
> 
> Just because Invicta purchased Glycine, doesn't mean they turned them into monstrosities!


I have a 48mm case combat sub.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

NRAchad said:


> Have you ever seen a Cobat sub with a case diameter of 48mm?


Yes


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

wake said:


> I have a 48mm case combat sub.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The GL0095 to be precise. I picked it up during the last massdrop offering. Wears well on my 8" wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

As a Costco non-member, was able to order the Combat tax-free and the DiscoverCard discount cancels out the non-member surcharge.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Found a couple deals on the Junkers Bauhaus power reserve automatics at WatchMann

On sale for $249 in either black or beige/cream dial
Normally priced at $499 most spots I found online

General Features: Date, Power Reserve Display, 24 h Display, Stop Second, Sweep Second
Model Series: Bauhaus
Special Features: Crystal Case Back
Water Density: 3 atm
Crystal: Hesalithe Glass
Case Material: Stainless Steel
Case Color: Silver
Weight: 62 g
Case Diameter: 40 mm
Case Height: 12 mm
Movement Type: Automatic
Movement Caliber: Citizen/Miyota 9132
Jewels: 26
Vibrations: 28800 h
Max. Power Reserve: 40 h
Winding Direction: Unidirectional
Fluorescent: hand
Lug Size: 20 mm
Wristband Material: Leather


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

TheJohnP said:


> Found a couple deals on the Junkers Bauhaus power reserve automatics at WatchMann
> 
> On sale for $249 in either black or beige/cream dial
> Normally priced at $499 most spots I found online
> ...


Adding a link bc they're listed under Watch Bargains instead of Junkers.

https://www.watchmann.com/products.php?cat=36


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> As a Costco non-member, was able to order the Combat tax-free and the DiscoverCard discount cancels out the non-member surcharge.


How did you get it tax free?


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> How did you get it tax free?


No Costco in his state I presume....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

yinzburgher said:


> Adding a link bc they're listed under Watch Bargains instead of Junkers.
> 
> https://www.watchmann.com/products.php?cat=36


Check out the Zeppelin also. Looks like basically the same watch with a different design.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Dub Rubb said:


>


Is it crazy that I want one of these? Totally impractical, and the cool gadget effect would wear off before long, but dang, it's cool!


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

*Glycine Airman No. 1, GMT/Purist, Automatic, 36mm/40mm, $550 from glycine-direct on eBay*

* if you have the 10% eBay Bucks offer, the net cost would be *$495*.

GMT/Black/36mm - GL0158
Purist/Black/36mm - GL0159 [out of stock]
GMT/White/36mm - GL0160
Purist/White/36mm - GL0161
GMT/Black/40mm - GL0162
Purist/Black/40mm - GL0163
GMT/White/40mm - GL0164
Purist/White/40mm - GL0165


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

NRAchad said:


> For those on the fence about the Costco Glycine watch, it's a new release Combat 48. It's not exclusive to Costco....


I dunno. If you look at the photos side by side, the Cos-bat Sub looks different than the Combat Sub 48. In particular the seconds hand (less lume space on the Cos-bat), and the font of the numbers on the dial (slight serifs on the Cos-bat), and the lug width (22 vs 24). Possibly also the lug length. It's not unusual for Costco to ask a mfg for a unique product that only they carry. It *is* confusing, though, what with all the known errors that the Costco blurb contains.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Double post


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

MaxIcon said:


> Is it crazy that I want one of these? Totally impractical, and the cool gadget effect would wear off before long, but dang, it's cool!


The clock ring comes with instructions, don't wear it for longer than 30 minutes. Make sure the clock ring is sized correctly or your circulation can be cut off and the clock ring will need to be cut off your ......

Best of all women end up loving a guy that is willing to wear a clock ring! If you get to wear your clock ring 2 or 3 times a week you should be very happy and satisfied with your purchase.

:-!


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

NRAchad said:


> For those on the fence about the Costco Glycine watch, it's a new release Combat 48. It's not exclusive to Costco.
> 
> Here are the specs: https://glycine-watch.ch/collection...]=Item&cHash=332abb74ea2f2a5838eec4b07e08b1b2
> 
> ...


That is not the same model as the Costco one. The Costco model is a 42mm not a 48mm. The crown is not used in Glycine measurements. If you look on Glycines website you will also see the cream version of this watch. It comes in both 48mm and 42mm, GL0190 & GL0189 respectively. The black model is only shown in the 48mm variant GL0241. Who knows, maybe Glycine just hasn't updated the site, so maybe the Costco model will be a regular model as well. It is not the same however as the 48mm version.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

hifi_hound said:


> That is not the same model as the Costco one. The Costco model is a 42mm not a 48mm. The crown is not used in Glycine measurements. If you look on Glycines website you will also see the cream version of this watch. It comes in both 48mm and 42mm, GL0190 & GL0189 respectively. The black model is only shown in the 48mm variant GL0241. Who knows, maybe Glycine just hasn't updated the site, so maybe the Costco model will be a regular model as well. It is not the same however as the 48mm version.


48mm is positively Gigantic, like wearing a pie plate on the wrist.


----------



## TimGodsil (Mar 11, 2016)

Bulova Marine Star $22.89 shipped.

I'm guessing a pricing error? But it's eBay so any mistake is covered.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/113355172339


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

TimGodsil said:


> Bulova Marine Star $22.89 shipped.
> 
> I'm guessing a pricing error? But it's eBay so any mistake is covered.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/113355172339


100% Hacked ebay account.


----------



## TimGodsil (Mar 11, 2016)

thedius said:


> 100% Hacked ebay account.


Ya I noticed my payment is processing.

Sears made a big mistake about 2 years ago with the decimal point, but refused to ship anything.
Some retailers WILL honor pricing errors.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

AVI-8 Hawker Harrier II Automatic AV-4040-01 - *$94* from Jomashop with code GOOGLE5

https://www.jomashop.com/avi-8-watch-av-4040-01.html


----------



## TimGodsil (Mar 11, 2016)

Interesting, the eBay seller is no longer registered.

But it also says "If you've already sent payment, the sale should process as normal and you don't have anything to worry about. If you have any questions about delivery, please check tracking or contact your seller. "

If the account WAS hacked..then how would they have product to send??


----------



## Timecat (Sep 25, 2012)

TimGodsil said:


> Interesting, the eBay seller is no longer registered.
> 
> But it also says "If you've already sent payment, the sale should process as normal and you don't have anything to worry about. If you have any questions about delivery, please check tracking or contact your seller. "
> 
> If the account WAS hacked..then how would they have product to send??


I wouldn't worry. I've had this happen a few times on eBay and I always get that same message. And I always have gotten my money back.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

You will be refunded. That's all. 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## TimGodsil (Mar 11, 2016)

It's hard to find deals on eBay anymore. The way their serves are ran now is totally disorganized. 
In fact, it's possible for someone in another part of the country to see a listing 10-20 minutes before you do. 
You can hit F5 and look at the listings again and they will be somewhat out of order.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Not sure who posted that WatchGecko deal, but thank you. I hate you so much for making spent a bunch on money in straps I never knew I needed


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

wake said:


> I have a 48mm case combat sub.





eljay said:


> Yes





wake said:


> The GL0095 to be precise. I picked it up during the last massdrop offering. Wears well on my 8" wrist.


I stand corrected. I've only seen the 42mm versions and didn't realize they made them that big.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

TimGodsil said:


> Ya I noticed my payment is processing.
> 
> Sears made a big mistake about 2 years ago with the decimal point, but refused to ship anything.
> Some retailers WILL honor pricing errors.


its not a pricing error but a fraud !


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Longtimer said:


> 20 meter water resistant.
> 
> Mistake or made specifically for Costco? Kirkland Combat Sub?


Nevermind...error.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

So close to pulling the trigger on the No. 1


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Timecat said:


> I wouldn't worry. I've had this happen a few times on eBay and I always get that same message. And I always have gotten my money back.


sames with me. I once "bought" a seiko alpinist for $118.


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

TimGodsil said:


> Interesting, the eBay seller is no longer registered. But it also says "If you've already sent payment, the sale should process as normal and you don't have anything to worry about. If you have any questions about delivery, please check tracking or contact your seller. "If the account WAS hacked..then how would they have product to send??


Have a look at this thread on the "Unauthorized Third Party Scam":

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/%93unauthorized-third-party%94-scam-ebay-4793269.html


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Has Glycine-Direct lowered their prices on all Combat Subs, or have they been at these prices for a while?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...S!-1:rk:3:pf:0&LH_BIN=1&LH_ItemCondition=1000

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...S!-1:rk:2:pf:0&LH_BIN=1&LH_ItemCondition=1000

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Co...S!-1:rk:4:pf:0&LH_BIN=1&LH_ItemCondition=1000


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

Seiko Presage sale as Massdrop- $299 US

Blue hands one is terrific IMHO.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> AVI-8 Hawker Harrier II Automatic AV-4040-01 - *$94* from Jomashop with code GOOGLE5
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/avi-8-watch-av-4040-01.html
> 
> View attachment 13620943


This one is $75 with same coupon. Are these decent watches? Amazon reviews complain about reliability, but I think they have fairly inexpensive quartz movements.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

yinzburgher said:


> Has Glycine-Direct lowered their prices on all Combat Subs, or have they been at these prices for a while?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...S!-1:rk:3:pf:0&LH_BIN=1&LH_ItemCondition=1000
> 
> ...


The 42 combat subs were 399 to the best of my knowledge during the last ebay coupon run ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

yinzburgher said:


> Has Glycine-Direct lowered their prices on all Combat Subs, or have they been at these prices for a while?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...S!-1:rk:3:pf:0&LH_BIN=1&LH_ItemCondition=1000
> 
> ...


The regular Combat Subs have been somewhere around there, at least with a Best Offer or through Massdrop.

But that's definitely a new low for the Aquarius model (last link)! It's a pretty awesome watch (500m w/helium release, ceramic bezel, domed sapphire with AR coating) if you can handle the larger 46mm size. I only wish the Combat Sub bracelet would fit. Same lug width but the spring bar holes are in a different spot.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Andy-S said:


> This one is $75 with same coupon. Are these decent watches? Amazon reviews complain about reliability, but I think they have fairly inexpensive quartz movements.
> 
> View attachment 13621649


I've not owned one but I have seen some of those negative reviews. The one you posted a picture of is quartz and I'm not familiar with the quality of the movement. The one I posted is an automatic with a reliable but very cheap/low-end Miyota movement. It's also worth noting that they are often huge. Hopefully someone else will be more familiar with their quality.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

halaku said:


> The 42 combat subs were 399 to the best of my knowledge during the last ebay coupon run ...


Thanks. So it seems in addition to very frequent discounts, the overall trend is lower prices at baseline, even from the ADs.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

platinumEX said:


> The regular Combat Subs have been somewhere around there, at least with a Best Offer or through Massdrop.
> 
> But that's definitely a new low for the Aquarius model (last link)! It's a pretty awesome watch (500m w/helium release, ceramic bezel, domed sapphire with AR coating) if you can handle the larger 46mm size. I only wish the Combat Sub bracelet would fit. Same lug width but the spring bar holes are in a different spot.


Thanks. Always nice to have a bracelet but I actually like the looks of that rubber strap on the Aquarius. I general I don't love Combat Subs as much as many of the Airman models. That said, the "Goldeneye" Combat Sub does appeal to me and I'm sure I could convince myself to purchase one at the right price.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

yinzburgher said:


> Thanks. Always nice to have a bracelet but I actually like the looks of that rubber strap on the Aquarius. I general I don't love Combat Subs as much as many of the Airman models. That said, the "Goldeneye" Combat Sub does appeal to me and I'm sure I could convince myself to purchase one at the right price.


Yeah, the rubber strap it comes with is actually really nice and comfortable. And it has a ratcheting clasp with diver extension if I remember correctly. I sold it a while back but if eBay has a 10% eBay bucks promo soon it will be hard to resist at that price.


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> Has Glycine-Direct lowered their prices on all Combat Subs, or have they been at these prices for a while?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...S!-1:rk:3:pf:0&LH_BIN=1&LH_ItemCondition=1000
> 
> ...


They dropped the prices yesterday. I'm 95% sure I had something to do with it.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

GeneralSkinny said:


> They dropped the prices yesterday. I'm 95% sure I had something to do with it.


Thanks. Haha! How so?


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

I feel bad for anyone who bought one of these Combat Subs at $600+ in the past couple years...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

basso4735 said:


> I feel bad for anyone who bought one of these Combat Subs at $600+ in the past couple years...


Sure am glad I held out.

Holding off on the Bulova 666 as well, hoping for under $200 over the holidays, nice watch but the movement is subpar for the watch. The Glycine autos are a better buy at around $300 with the high beat movements.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> Sure am glad I held out.
> 
> The Glycine autos are a better buy at around $300 with the high beat movements.


Best deal on a Swiss automatic helium valve dive watch since the TechnoMarine models.


----------



## DaveGabe (Aug 18, 2015)

My Combat Sub just arrived and its got me smiling all day.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Sure am glad I held out.
> 
> Holding off on the Bulova 666 as well, hoping for under $200 over the holidays, nice watch but the movement is subpar for the watch. The Glycine autos are a better buy at around $300 with the high beat movements.


I got one for $450 and worth every penny. Great watch. I happen to love the Miyota movement because you can drop it on the floor and it's unfazed, simple to adjust, low isochronism, and dirt cheap to replace. Doesn't get any better. Plus it reverse hacks if you know what you're doing.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

DaveGabe said:


> My Combat Sub just arrived and its got me smiling all day.


Dammit dude - I was holding out until your pics. Esp the caseback. Just ordered. 298.54 after tax. Discover 5% should drop it another 14. Can't beat that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

platinumEX said:


> The regular Combat Subs have been somewhere around there, at least with a Best Offer or through Massdrop.
> 
> But that's definitely a new low for the Aquarius model (last link)! It's a pretty awesome watch (500m w/helium release, ceramic bezel, domed sapphire with AR coating) if you can handle the larger 46mm size. I only wish the Combat Sub bracelet would fit. Same lug width but the spring bar holes are in a different spot.


The bezel is too loose and cannot be tightened enough for me to be happy with it. Also, that clasp was junk IMO.

Other than that, I loved the watch. The case is polished on the sides and looks really nice.


----------



## DaveGabe (Aug 18, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Dammit dude - I was holding out until your pics. Esp the caseback. Just ordered. 298.54 after tax. Discover 5% should drop it another 14. Can't beat that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha happy to help feed the addiction. I figured the Costco return had my back if needed but I'm just loving this piece.


----------



## DaveGabe (Aug 18, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Dammit dude - I was holding out until your pics. Esp the caseback. Just ordered. 298.54 after tax. Discover 5% should drop it another 14. Can't beat that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha happy to help feed the addiction. I figured the Costco return had my back if needed but I'm just loving this piece.

Some good info for people still considering the Combat Sub.

https://glycine-watch.ch/uploads/tx_pmxwatchcollection/Combat_SUB_48_GL0241-GL0241_en_494.pdf


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

DaveGabe said:


> Haha happy to help feed the addiction. I figured the Costco return had my back if needed but I'm just loving this piece.
> 
> Some good info for people still considering the Combat Sub.
> 
> https://glycine-watch.ch/uploads/tx_pmxwatchcollection/Combat_SUB_48_GL0241-GL0241_en_494.pdf


I am using a friend's Costco membership number he's not in my state getting it shipped to my place. Do I just go to store and return it? Do I need the physical Costco card to return it? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveGabe (Aug 18, 2015)

Joelf15 said:


> I am using a friend's Costco membership number he's not in my state getting it shipped to my place. Do I just go to store and return it? Do I need the physical Costco card to return it? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure you could even ship it back. Not 100% on that, could always call them if you don't like it.


----------



## DaveGabe (Aug 18, 2015)

Double post


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

I bought a 44mm blue Purist for $380.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Seiko Sarb 017 for $357 before taxes on Amazon right now.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000KG93BQ/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Ossamanity said:


> Seiko Sarb 017 for $357 before taxes on Amazon right now.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000KG93BQ/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I'm trying again with one of these. Hoping this one won't be a returned item but we'll see...

Would be funny if I get the same one I just returned!


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Not a Seiko expert, so assuming these are good deals.
Ashford has a couple of Prospex Kinetic GMTs for around $200, retail close to $500

The SUN057 on leather for $203
The SUN049 on bracelet for $214


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> Thanks. Haha! How so?


You're welcome lol.. While trying to get a price match from their other store, I made them aware that there were combat subs selling for less than $300 and within minutes they dropped the prices.


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Sure am glad I held out.
> 
> Holding off on the Bulova 666 as well, hoping for under $200 over the holidays, nice watch but the movement is subpar for the watch. The Glycine autos are a better buy at around $300 with the high beat movements.


I've always wanted a devil's diver but Bulova messed up this re-release so bad that I don't think I would even buy one at $200. They didn't even take pride in the application of their own name on the dial ffs. It's a total mess.


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

TheJohnP said:


> Not a Seiko expert, so assuming these are good deals.
> Ashford has a couple of Prospex Kinetic GMTs for around $200, retail close to $500
> 
> The SUN057 on leather for $203
> ...


Buy them through Amazon using Ebates (3.5% cash back) and a Discover It card (5% cash back)

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SUN057-Prospex-Black-Leather/dp/B013LJM03Q
https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Mens-Prospex-Kinetic-Watch/dp/B013LJMODM


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

GeneralSkinny said:


> They didn't even take pride in the application of their own name on the dial ffs. It's a total mess.


It's identical to the original. What would you prefer it be?


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Jeanrichard Aeroscope Titanium Automatic Chronograph 60650-21G211-FK6A - *$888* from Ashford with code AFFAERO888

Another 3% cash back from Ebates. Deal ends today.

https://www.ashford.com/us/60650-21...6157&cjevent=991b7993e2da11e8814b00500a240610


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Robotaz said:


> It's identical to the original. What would you prefer it be?


Didn't they increase the case size?


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> It's identical to the original. What would you prefer it be?


No it's not. Take a closer look at the letters. They're cheaply molded together with the metal that connects each letter extremely visible. It looks super cheap. I would've preferred each letter being applied independently, not as one piece that says Bulova. Or at least paint the metal in between to match the dial or something lol.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

I didn't do any comparison shopping but Ebay claims this seller has the lowest price on the new Apple Watch with a whopping 2% ($10) off. The deal may be today only but I'm not certain. Price is* $389*.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Apple-Watc...y/163329295797?_trkparms=5373:0|5374:Featured


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Not a deal...

My Costco Glycine came in today. Probably change out the strap later.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

*Free sapphire upgrade* at Momentum's site with code *SAPPHIRE*. On the $99 Torpedo Blast 44 that's a $35 add-on for free. On the $165 Atlas 44 it's a $50 add-on for free.

Elsewhere:

Huckberry offers a little savings over Momentum's price on the yellow Torpedo Blast 44 + sapphire: *$88 incl. free shipping* (free shipping not tested) (reg. $134):
https://huckberry.com/store/momentum-watches/category/p/52483-torpedo-blast-44-sapphire-glass









Huckberry also offers the red, mineral crystal Torpedo Blast 44 for *$80 incl. free shipping* (free shipping not tested) (reg. $99):
https://huckberry.com/store/momentum-watches/category/p/50954-torpedo-blast-44


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Sure am glad I held out.
> 
> Holding off on the Bulova 666 as well, hoping for under $200 over the holidays, nice watch but the movement is subpar for the watch. The Glycine autos are a better buy at around $300 with the high beat movements.


You really think it'll go that low? I was thinking anywhere in the 300 dollar range would be a great deal.



Robotaz said:


> I got one for $450 and worth every penny. Great watch. I happen to love the Miyota movement because you can drop it on the floor and it's unfazed, simple to adjust, low isochronism, and dirt cheap to replace. Doesn't get any better. Plus it reverse hacks if you know what you're doing.





GeneralSkinny said:


> I've always wanted a devil's diver but Bulova messed up this re-release so bad that I don't think I would even buy one at $200. They didn't even take pride in the application of their own name on the dial ffs. It's a total mess.


I hear what your saying about the Bulova logo, it would've been nice if the lettering were a little more crisp but look at this lume shot I stole from @robotaz. It more than makes up for that. Just gorgeous.


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

I am so over Glycine watches. Post one that doesn't have the dial covered in numbers.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

basso4735 said:


> Didn't they increase the case size?


There's an LE that is supposedly identical, but you specifically mentioned the application of the name on the dial.

Call me a psycho, but I know about a video that's popular online that bashes Bulova over the name appliqué and is moderated by idiots. That appliqué is unique and a very cool effort by Bulova to recreate the original feel.

I own one. I've had hundreds of thousands of dollars in watches over the years. This Bulova is a great watch at the prices it's going for. I'm not easily amused and I love mine. People who can't appreciate this watch at its price point are frankly clueless.

Give it another chance.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Robotaz said:


> There's an LE that is supposedly identical, but you specifically mentioned the application of the name on the dial.
> 
> Call me a psycho, but I know about a video that's popular online that bashes Bulova over the name appliqué and is moderated by idiots. That appliqué is unique and a very cool effort by Bulova to recreate the original feel.
> 
> ...


I didn't mention the applied logo, and would probably have one on my list except for the case size.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Glycine Men's 3916.111.LBK7F Combat 6 Classic Automatic 36mm - GL0112 - *$260* from Glycine Direct on Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...!-1:rk:14:pf:0&LH_ItemCondition=1000&LH_BIN=1









A relatively non-Glycine Glycine.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

yinzburgher said:


> Glycine Men's 3916.111.LBK7F Combat 6 Classic Automatic 36mm - GL0112 - *$260* from Glycine Direct on Ebay
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...!-1:rk:14:pf:0&LH_ItemCondition=1000&LH_BIN=1
> 
> ...


Saw that and ordered the blue dial version on bracelet at that price. Handsome watch. Interesting that the hour and minute hands are different lengths white vs. blue version.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Raymond Weil Freelancer Automatic Chronograph 7740-ST-30001 - $774 from Certified Watch Store

Best promo code I can find is SAVE25 which brings it down to *$749*. Get another 2% cash back through Ebates.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...tainless-steel-men-s-watch-7740-st-30001.html


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Saw that and ordered the blue dial version on bracelet at that price. Handsome watch. Interesting that the hour and minute hands are different lengths white vs. blue version.
> 
> View attachment 13622725


Might have to do with different sizes. I should have mentioned there are 36mm and 43mm examples of this model with multiple dial colors available at this price.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> Saw that and ordered the blue dial version on bracelet at that price.


Tempted by the black dial version with matching date window. You're right about the hands, way better on the bracelet models since minute hand reaches the markers, I don't like short hands.

I'm going to hold back though, I need to chill on watch buying. I've gone on a spending spree in the past several weeks...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

basso4735 said:


> I didn't mention the applied logo, and would probably have one on my list except for the case size.


I think I quoted the wrong person. This thread moves so fast. Two conference calls and I'm quoting the wrong people. LOL


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

john_s said:


> You really think it'll go that low? I was thinking anywhere in the 300 dollar range would be a great deal.
> 
> I hear what your saying about the Bulova logo, it would've been nice if the lettering were a little more crisp but look at this lume shot I stole from @robotaz. It more than makes up for that. Just gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 13622665


I've been holding out for the same reason, to see how low it can go before purchasing. I think there is a possibility it could drop below the $300 threshold, like the Bulova moon watches have. Those are regularly available around and below the $300 mark.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Saw that and ordered the blue dial version on bracelet at that price. Handsome watch. Interesting that the hour and minute hands are different lengths white vs. blue version.
> 
> View attachment 13622725


i was debating whether to order that or wait for the new 36mm moonphase combat 6's


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

Drewdoog said:


> I am so over Glycine watches. Post one that doesn't have the dial covered in numbers.











Ok it's got a few numbers, but I got this one cause they are smaller and from a normal distance you don't really notice them...


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

glen8ak said:


> Ok it's got a few numbers, but I got this one cause they are smaller and from a normal distance you don't really notice them...


Plus the contrasting orange markers and hands grab your attention. Now all I see is numbers though. Damn it.


----------



## ouija (Oct 3, 2012)

seiko alpinist SARB017 $356.00 on amazon

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...scsubtag=250e368ce2f611e8b4e9967b084cc5f50INT


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> There's an LE that is supposedly identical, but you specifically mentioned the application of the name on the dial.
> 
> Call me a psycho, but I know about a video that's popular online that bashes Bulova over the name appliqué and is moderated by idiots. That appliqué is unique and a very cool effort by Bulova to recreate the original feel.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. Your pictures of it are what sealed the deal for me.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

GeneralSkinny said:


> No it's not. Take a closer look at the letters. They're cheaply molded together with the metal that connects each letter extremely visible. It looks super cheap. I would've preferred each letter being applied independently, not as one piece that says Bulova. Or at least paint the metal in between to match the dial or something lol.


So, you're telling me that you literally have no idea what the original looks like. You're embarrassing yourself. Invest in some Google time, actually look at the original, then speak. You're not making sense.

The logo is identical to the original. You obviously don't realize that.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

yinzburgher said:


> Might have to do with different sizes. I should have mentioned there are 36mm and 43mm examples of this model with multiple dial colors available at this price.


Either one is a stupid-good deal. I've already got the 43mm black on bracelet and just bought the blue on bracelet because of your post. Only 10.6mm thick with reasonable L2L for its 43mm case size. It's a strap monster and fits my wrist perfectly. No-brainer at $259.99! Thank you for posting.

Everyone probably getting sick of seeing the Glycine posts but damn they seem to be good watches for the money.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Saw that and ordered the blue dial version on bracelet at that price. Handsome watch. Interesting that the hour and minute hands are different lengths white vs. blue version.


The white dial GL0112 is 36mm while the blue on bracelet GL0102 is 43mm (just linked to seller's eBay pages), so they _are_ different critters -- not that this explains why the hands are proportioned so differently.

Jumping in on the Glycine fun, *$250* can bring home this old logo, 41mm, *hesalite crystal*, Combat 7 Vintage GL0239 from glycine-direct. Next eBay price: $347. Amazon: $354.:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/113347477784










I'm starting to get excited about Black Friday.

UPDATE: I'm late to the party, but here is a good page of deals at glycine-direct. Many models, many colorways -- it's like a massdrop binge.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> The white dial GL0112 is 36mm while the blue on bracelet GL0102 is 43mm (just linked to seller's eBay pages), so they _are_ different critters -- not that this explains why the hands are proportioned so differently.
> 
> Jumping in on the Glycine fun, *$250* can bring home this old logo, 41mm, *hesalite crystal*, Combat 7 Vintage GL0239 from glycine-direct. Next eBay price: $347. Amazon: $354.
> 
> ...


Where are the ebay coupons when u need them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Glycine Men's 3921.396.TB22 Airman Airfighter Automatic GMT 46mm GL0048 - *$700* from Glycine-Direct on Ebay

OK, sorry last Glycine from me.....for now. Not quite my taste but I had to post it based on value. A big bad-ass Automatic Chrono/GMT. On second thought it's actually not bad looking. Just too big for me.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...8-/113347438349?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Double Glycine


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Is the Costco Combat Sub 22 or 24mm lug width? I'm seeing some conflicting info and would like to order another PVD hardware nato strap for the one I have inbound.


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Tempted by the black dial version with matching date window. You're right about the hands, way better on the bracelet models since minute hand reaches the markers, I don't like short hands.
> 
> I'm going to hold back though, I need to chill on watch buying. I've gone on a spending spree in the past several weeks...


Just so happens I'm wearing mine today on a B&R Bands Chromexcel.









Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

is it the 36mm? is it a screwed down crown? Jomashop says yes but other sources says no, glycine says its a "standard" crown im not sure what that means


----------



## hifi_hound (Feb 23, 2017)

BrandonR said:


> Is the Costco Combat Sub 22 or 24mm lug width? I'm seeing some conflicting info and would like to order another PVD hardware nato strap for the one I have inbound.


It's definitely 22mm. I've tried multiple straps on it. It's a really versatile color, and goes well with a number of straps.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

36mm Glycine is tempting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

tennesseean_87 said:


> 36mm Glycine is tempting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It wears more like a 38-39mm since it's all dial with a dome glass. I have the blue, great watch.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

hifi_hound said:


> It's definately 22mm. I've tried multiple straps on it. It's a really versatile color, and goes well with a number of straps.


Thanks!


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

Peace N Time said:


> It wears more like a 38-39mm since it's all dial with a dome glass. I have the blue, great watch.


it is actually domed? I cant tell....that might make a difference for me


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Huckberry also offers the red said:


> $80 incl. free shipping[/B] (free shipping not tested) (reg. $99):
> https://huckberry.com/store/momentum-watches/category/p/50954-torpedo-blast-44


Next to those gigantaur numbers, the date looks almost as tiny as the dial text.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Big Invicta Discounts on Amazon*

*Invicta 9403* Pro Diver Collection Automatic Watch - *$53.05*
40mm stainless steel case, NH35A automatic movement, screw-down crown, 200M WR



*Invicta 22020* Pro Diver Quartz Stainless Steel Diving Watch - *$32.09*
43mm stainless steel case, PC32A quartz movement, 200M WR, screw-down crown



*Invicta 9094OB* Pro Diver automatic BLUE watch - *$59.53*
40mm stainless steel case, NH35A automatic movement, screw-down crown, 200M WR


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Orient 'Mako II'* Automatic Stainless Steel Diving Watch - *$129.99* or *BLUE* - *$131.56*https://amzn.to/2RHWSIf
41mm stainless steel case, hacking and hand winding automatic movement, 200M WR



*ORIENT FEV0V001BH "DayDate" *Automatic Black Dial Watch - *$124.31*
41mm stainless steel case, large day w/date, automatic movement, 50M WR


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001AE9XS0/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_5?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1

SARB035 back in stock at $319


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Dupe


----------



## Luckydawg003 (Jun 18, 2016)

That’s a great ebay price for the glycine combat 6. I paid $297 through Massdrop for mine last month. Wish I held out now, but really wanted this watch. I got the 43mm in blue and it fits perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Jiusko titanium automatic 300m dive watch with ceramic bezel, helium escape valve, and NH36 movement for $159.99 at Touch of Modern. Includes 5-year warranty. Different colors available.

Full specs here:
https://www.jiuskousa.com/products/mens-sport-auto-300m-75lsb1202


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

RyanD said:


> Jiusko titanium automatic 300m dive watch with ceramic bezel, helium escape valve, and NH36 movement for $159.99 at Touch of Modern. Includes 5-year warranty. Different colors available.
> 
> Full specs here:
> https://www.jiuskousa.com/products/mens-sport-auto-300m-75lsb1202


Ton of specs at that price. Thanks!

TopCashBack shows a ten percent rebate to boot. We'll see whether that shows up in my account.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

UAconcorde said:


> it is actually domed? I cant tell....that might make a difference for me


Borrowed a picture from online. You can see the domed glass and minute markers curves when viewing from an angle.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Throwing some fuel on the Costco Glycine fire! I don't care for the factory straps on any of my Glycines, and my 22mm straps that look good are all too long for me, it turns out, so here it is on Eulit perlon:


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

MaxIcon said:


> Throwing some fuel on the Costco Glycine fire! I don't care for the factory straps on any of my Glycines, and my 22mm straps that look good are all too long for me, it turns out, so here it is on Eulit perlon:
> 
> View attachment 13624207
> 
> ...


Looks nice; 
personally I'd throw it on a watch gecko black mesh bracelet while they're having a sale


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

RyanD said:


> Jiusko titanium automatic 300m dive watch with ceramic bezel, helium escape valve, and NH36 movement for $159.99 at Touch of Modern. Includes 5-year warranty. Different colors available.
> 
> Full specs here:
> https://www.jiuskousa.com/products/mens-sport-auto-300m-75lsb1202


Any experience with this brand?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Exer said:


> Looks nice;
> personally I'd throw it on a watch gecko black mesh bracelet while they're having a sale


Good idea - I don't have any black bracelets, and one of my Glycine Incursores is on WG stainless mesh to good effect. I'll get one of those on the way!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Glycine sounds like medicine!!!!


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Big Luminox sale at ToM including this one for $280. Retail $525
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/luminox-395c6468-651c-4819-af9b-8c1a49dbcb4d
- Model #: XS.3151.NV.
- Movement: Quartz.
- Case Diameter: 44 mm.
- Case Thickness: 11 mm.
- Case Material: Stainless Steel.
- Crystal Material: Mineral.
- Bezel Material: Stainless Steel.
- Dial Color: Black.
- Dial Markers: White.
- Crown Type: Screw-Down.
- Water Resistant: 200M.
- Bracelet Material: Leather.
- Lug Width: 22/23 mm.
- Condition: New.
- Documents: Papers + Booklet/Manual.
- Box Type: Original.
- Warranty: Manufacturer's 2 Years









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## brad94 (Apr 2, 2016)

Anybody know which movement is in the Costco Combat eta sellita?


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> So, you're telling me that you literally have no idea what the original looks like. You're embarrassing yourself. Invest in some Google time, actually look at the original, then speak. You're not making sense.
> 
> The logo is identical to the original. You obviously don't realize that.


Actually I think you're embarassing yourself. I dont know why you're getting so butthurt at any criticism about the watch. Did you pay full msrp lol?
But you're entitled to your opinion. If you don't see an issue with how the name on the watch looks, good for you. I and many others had higher standards for this re-release.


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

brad94 said:


> Anybody know which movement is in the Costco Combat eta sellita?


Eta 2824


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Joelf15 said:


> Any experience with this brand?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would give jiusko a miss. Tried two different pieces of the blue version couple years ago when they were first introduced on WUS at special discount. Gimmicky day wheel didn't align properly on both pieces. Bezel felt janky. The whole thing came across as very low quality.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Nite have some pre Black Friday discounts on their email mailer


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

johnmichael said:


> Glycine sounds like medicine!!!!


this is a small reason why i bought it, such a simple amino acid


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

taike said:


> I would give jiusko a miss. Tried two different pieces of the blue version couple years ago when they were first introduced on WUS at special discount. Gimmicky day wheel didn't align properly on both pieces. Bezel felt janky. The whole thing came across as very low quality.


Agree. I tried one once during that promo - hated it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

taike said:


> I would give jiusko a miss. Tried two different pieces of the blue version couple years ago when they were first introduced on WUS at special discount. Gimmicky day wheel didn't align properly on both pieces. Bezel felt janky. The whole thing came across as very low quality.


Thank you for your opinion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> So, you're telling me that you literally have no idea what the original looks like. You're embarrassing yourself. Invest in some Google time, actually look at the original, then speak. You're not making sense.
> 
> The logo is identical to the original. You obviously don't realize that.


GeneralSkinny appears to have a point. In the original, while the logo appears to be made from a single piece of metal, the space between the letters are painted so that it blends in with the dial.










In contrast, the reissue has bare metal between the letters.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Glycine madness!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Holy crap, that new Bulova logo looks like ****e.

What moron designer put that on the dial and said “Yeah, that looks pretty good.” Unreal.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

jcombs1 said:


> Holy crap, that new Bulova logo looks like ****e.
> 
> What moron designer put that on the dial and said "Yeah, that looks pretty good." Unreal.


Not a deal:

I haven't been following the argument, but the guy who said it looks bad is def right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

mleok said:


> GeneralSkinny appears to have a point. In the original, while the logo appears to be made from a single piece of metal, the space between the letters are painted so that it blends in with the dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Piulovia? Never heard of this brand


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> Holy crap, that new Bulova logo looks like ****e.


I agree that it looks bad and that they should have put a better movement in it. I actually still like it despite these issues but probably wouldn't buy one unless it drops to around $250.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Revue Thommen Airspeed Automatic Chronograph 16051.6137 - *$570* from sigmatime on Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Revue-Thom...736736?hash=item2cc3097060:g:HRUAAOSwf~ZZbOL3


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

yinzburgher said:


> I agree that it looks bad and that they should have put a better movement in it. I actually still like it despite these issues but probably wouldn't buy one unless it drops to around $250.


This is my favorite post of the day. It looks bad and has a crappy movement... but I like it.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

winstoda said:


> This is my favorite post of the day. It looks bad and has a crappy movement... but I like it.


This made me laugh but I should clarify a little bit. I actually really like the design and overall looks. It's only the logo that I think looks so terrible, bush-league, and below Bulova's typical standards.


----------



## Bob_the_Wino (Oct 10, 2018)

winstoda said:


> This is my favorite post of the day. It looks bad and has a crappy movement... but I like it.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Baume & Mercier Men's Clifton Automatic Watch A10141 - *$920* from sigmatime on Ebay

I'm not too familiar with the brand and their pricing but I think it's probably a deal. It appears their mechanicals aren't often priced below $1000. Jomashop has this one at $1190.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Baume-Merc...127762?hash=item2cca273392:g:2OIAAOSwAaJaEw5C


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

yinzburgher said:


> I agree that it looks bad and that they should have put a better movement in it. I actually still like it despite these issues but probably wouldn't buy one unless it drops to around $250.


Even $250 might be a reach with some of the alternatives posted recently. I'd rather have the $280 Costco Nitro Glycine posted a couple days ago by Hifi_Hound than pay $250 for that Bulova. I think those waiting on the price to drop are making the right call.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Mondaine A132.30359.16SBB Men's Classic Day-Date Automatic Watch - *$230* from watchgooroo on Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mondaine-A...sUDq:rk:1:pf:0&LH_ItemCondition=1000&LH_BIN=1

According to Mondaine's website, this contains a Sellita SW220-1 automatic movement.

https://mondaine-usa.com/products/mondaine-sbb-classic-automatic-daydate-40mm


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Robotaz said:


> So, you're telling me that you literally have no idea what the original looks like. You're embarrassing yourself. Invest in some Google time, actually look at the original, then speak. You're not making sense.
> 
> The logo is identical to the original. You obviously don't realize that.


Are you sure?

Others have mentioned it, but this video has a direct comparison of the vintage logo and the new one at 2:20






Looks like in the original they painted the connections to make it look better. In the reissue they left it bare. Plus there's the funky proportions due to upscaling to 44mm which I don't really like.

I really want to like this watch. I was really excited for this watch. The OP of the video was really excited for this watch. I share his sentiments and feel let down.. I mean it's otherwise really nice. Would LOVE to buy it ... if it were ~$200. I'm disappointed in Bulova this time around though, and I'm otherwise a huge fan of the brand.

That said, you can get the Watch at Macy's for *$477* with discount code *VETS* and 6% cash back with ebates, which is mcuh cheaper than Amazon and about $30-40 cheaper than the most reasonable prices I see on eBay.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...ova snorkel&searchPass=partialMatch&slotId=12


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

cuica said:


> Victorinox Garrison 26068.CB on Certified Watch Store that will go swee on my Miami Pastel leather from Watchgecko:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cuica posted this deal a little while back. I'm just adding some links for black dial and white dial variations for $33 from Certified Watch Store.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-dial-leather-strap-men-s-watch-241006cb.html

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...e-dial-leather-strap-men-s-watch-26028cb.html


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

YMMV. With the Ebates checks being sent out soon, I got an email again with offers to 'boost' my cash back if I take a gift card instead of cash. Different boost amounts for diff stores, eg 12% boost for Macy's, 4% for Best buy. Check your email! 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

One of the heads-up thread favourite Certina Precidrive DS-2 quartz chrono is on sale again at Ashford but at a lower price. This time it's *$229 USD* free shipping in the U.S. with code AFFCERT229 expiry 2018-11-12. Cheaper by $11 from the last sale. 41mm diameter, 51mm lug-to-lug. Don't forget to use ebates for some $$ back.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/C024-447-17-051-02.pid


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

These are HUGE (52mm) and heavy, but the little details on the watch are really cool. T.J.Maxx has a limited edition Marvel Captain America quartz chrono diver for $80. Invicta lists the MSRP at $389 and TJM were originally selling these at $170.









I have the Star Wars Boba Fett of a similar style.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

That Bulova logo is an absolute train wreck. 
Shame....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexWatcher (Jul 21, 2018)

flypanam said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> Others have mentioned it, but this video has a direct comparison of the vintage logo and the new one at 2:20
> 
> ...


I am waiting on the LE model and was concerned after watching this video a few months ago. To make things even more confusing, it appears they did produce some watches with silver connections between the letters in the 60s and 70s.

So, the way they produced the logo on the new editions may be authentic (if not very attractive). As the video shows, some dark dialed versions had the logo connections blacked to match the dial but some (on orange dials at least) were not. The Time Bum recently reviewed a vintage (late 60s era) model. Here is a crop of that old dial:


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

TheJohnP said:


> These are HUGE (52mm) and heavy, but the little details on the watch are really cool. T.J.Maxx has a limited edition Marvel Captain America quartz chrono diver for $80. Invicta lists the MSRP at $389 and TJM were originally selling these at $170.


If Captain America loses his shield, he can always throw his Invicta (that's not stainless steel, that's vibranium proto-adamantium alloy)!!!


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

wake said:


> That Bulova logo is an absolute train wreck.
> Shame....


Dear Bulova,

If you don't respect your logo......neither will the buying public. Branding 101.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Cvp33 said:


> Dear Bulova,
> 
> If you don't respect your logo......neither will the buying public. Branding 101.


May be a case of Citizen not respecting Bulova's logo


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

Cvp33 said:


> Dear Bulova,
> 
> If you don't respect your logo......neither will the buying public. Branding 101.


Maybe Vortic can give it a shot...


----------



## Nessism (Dec 3, 2009)

brad94 said:


> Anybody know which movement is in the Costco Combat eta sellita?





GeneralSkinny said:


> Eta 2824


Are you sure? I believe most Glycines have moved to Sellita.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

mleok said:


> GeneralSkinny appears to have a point. In the original, while the logo appears to be made from a single piece of metal, the space between the letters are painted so that it blends in with the dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that does look bad. The fill between the V and the A is awful. And don't even get me started on the A hole...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Elkins45 said:


> And don't even get me started on the A hole...


Add him to your ignore list. :-d


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

TheJohnP said:


> These are HUGE (52mm) and heavy, but the little details on the watch are really cool. T.J.Maxx has a limited edition Marvel Captain America quartz chrono diver for $80. Invicta lists the MSRP at $389 and TJM were originally selling these at $170.
> 
> View attachment 13625303
> 
> ...


Another IRL at TJMaxx...










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Add him to your ignore list. :-d


Thank you for that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Alpina Startimer Quartz White Dial Black Textile Strap Men's Watch AL240BS4S6 - *$150* from Certified Watch Store on Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Sta...=item3d5a5914d6:g:kzQAAOSwm3Ba1Q1I:rk:19:pf:0










Alpina Startimer Quartz Black Dial Grey Textile Strap Men's Watch AL240GN4S6 - *$168
*
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Sta...=item3b017723c3:g:wgAAAOSwqvNahLbL:rk:23:pf:0


----------



## oldrock427 (Feb 20, 2018)

After looking at it for the last two days, I ordered a pair of the Costco Glycine Combat Subs. The plan is to keep one, and to give one as a Christmas gift. Obviously, it is a calculated risk to start spending so early with black Friday just around the corner - but I really like the watch, so it was easy to buy the deal. I suppose that I can gift them both if something extraordinary comes along - but I am really liking the whole package here (DLC, Swiss, auto, deal). Thanks to the OP of this great deal. I have already bought too many watches out of this thread


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> Alpina Startimer Quartz White Dial Black Textile Strap Men's Watch AL240BS4S6 - *$150* from Certified Watch Store on Ebay
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Sta...=item3d5a5914d6:g:kzQAAOSwm3Ba1Q1I:rk:19:pf:0
> 
> ...


Buy them straight on Certified Watch Store's site for $10 less than ebay ($140/$141).

If you sign up for their emails, they'll also send you a $10 coupon. I bought the white face for $131. Nice watch for that money.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Andy-S said:


> Buy them straight on Certified Watch Store's site for $10 less than ebay ($140/$141).
> 
> If you sign up for their emails, they'll also send you a $10 coupon. I bought the white face for $131. Nice watch for that money.


Didn't even think to check. Thanks. Plus a little cash back from Ebates. That's a great price for that watch. Tried to find what they were going for earlier in the year but it's difficult to wade through all the Alpina deals that were going on at that time.


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

mleok said:


> GeneralSkinny appears to have a point. In the original, while the logo appears to be made from a single piece of metal, the space between the letters are painted so that it blends in with the dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyou for showing that comparison. Usually I would've taken the time to do it, but I figured Robotaz has to be the only person on this forum who couldn't see the difference.


So far it appears he is.


----------



## bootzilla (Feb 21, 2010)

Bob_the_Wino said:


> View attachment 13625131


LOL - any Bloom County reference deserves a thumbs up. I do indeed own that really thin piece of vinyl!


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Add him to your ignore list. :-d





wake said:


> Thank you for that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow. Harsh crowd.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> Wow. Harsh crowd.


He was joking about the logo....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I don’t care if the metal between the letters is painted. It’s nearly identical other than that. They clearly did it on purpose, so either buy one or don’t. I don’t understand people complaining about watches they don’t want anyway. If I don’t like something, I move on. It’s a waste of time.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

I want and will continue to complain. LOL Seriously though, target price is under $300 (already went from $625 to $450) and that logo just sucks, especially magnified. If they did it on purpose, they need to revisit their purpose.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Cvp33 said:


> I want and will continue to complain. LOL Seriously though, target price is under $300 (already went from $625 to $450) and that logo just sucks, especially magnified. If they did it on purpose, they need to revisit their purpose.


Send them an email and help stopping the Bargain Thread spam over a logo on a cheap watch.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Invicta S1 Rally Automatic Silver Dial Men's Watch 25956 - *$90* from Jomashop with code GOOGLE5

Something a bit different. Not sure if I would get used to reading time at a glance with this. NH35 movement.

https://www.jomashop.com/invicta-watch-25956.html


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

That's kind of cool. Is this the same watch as the AVI-8 Pegasus Concept? Looks very similar .(No, I haven't found a better deal on the AVI-8, just wondering)

https://www.watchreport.com/avi-8-hawker-harrier-ii-pegasus-concept-watch-review/



yinzburgher said:


> Invicta S1 Rally Automatic Silver Dial Men's Watch 25956 - *$90* from Jomashop with code GOOGLE5
> 
> Something a bit different. Not sure if I would get used to reading time at a glance with this. NH35 movement.
> 
> ...


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

kl884347 said:


> That's kind of cool. Is this the same watch as the AVI-8 Pegasus Concept? Looks very similar .(No, I haven't found a better deal on the AVI-8, just wondering)
> 
> https://www.watchreport.com/avi-8-hawker-harrier-ii-pegasus-concept-watch-review/


Oh yea. Nice call. Pretty damn close. I don't know if one ripped off the other or if they've agreed to share the movement or for all I know Invicta owns AVI-8. Also just found these versions at evine for a lower price.

https://www.evine.com/Product/655-7...OIwr2EoKN8WAmyfUXeYunLUh-oH2sX7xoCRG0QAvD_BwE


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

kl884347 said:


> That's kind of cool. Is this the same watch as the AVI-8 Pegasus Concept? Looks very similar .(No, I haven't found a better deal on the AVI-8, just wondering)
> 
> https://www.watchreport.com/avi-8-hawker-harrier-ii-pegasus-concept-watch-review/


It looks very similar, but the Invicta uses a Seiko movement, while the Avi-8 uses Miyota.

I have the Avi-8 Pegasus in black/green. It's a really nice watch. Very well built. Gets lots of compliments too. Even though I don't wear it often at all, it seems every time I put it on, somebody notices. It takes some getting used to telling the time, but otherwise, I love it.

Would consider the Invicta if I didn't already have the Avi-8, just for the novelty, and I don't consider myself an Invicta fan by a long shot.

If someone wants to go for it, the best deal appears to be $390 for the white dial version on eBay. Others like the black/green are more. Most other places have these watches easily at $450+. Lowest on camelcamelcamel was $370 in April, but does not specify which colorway that was for. As the watch is a limited edition, I think it would be difficult to find one for any cheaper, except by fluke.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AVI-8-...7:g:Q-wAAOSwYihb23cu:rk:2:pf:1&frcectupt=true


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

yinzburgher said:


> Oh yea. Nice call. Pretty damn close. I don't know if one ripped off the other or if they've agreed to share the movement or for all I know Invicta owns AVI-8. Also just found these versions at evine for a lower price.
> 
> https://www.evine.com/Product/655-7...OIwr2EoKN8WAmyfUXeYunLUh-oH2sX7xoCRG0QAvD_BwE


Now look, you're making me browse through Evine's clearance watches...


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> Oh yea. Nice call. Pretty damn close.  I don't know if one ripped off the other or if they've agreed to share the movement or for all I know Invicta owns AVI-8. Also just found these versions at evine for a lower price.
> 
> https://www.evine.com/Product/655-7...OIwr2EoKN8WAmyfUXeYunLUh-oH2sX7xoCRG0QAvD_BwE


Are you sure Invicta owns Avi-8? They're not listed as an Invicta brand on their corporate website. I know they own Glycine, Technomarine, and S Coifman, but didn't think they branched out into purchasing microbrands.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

kl884347 said:


> Now look, you're making me browse through Evine's clearance watches...


Haha. That's how it starts...&#8230;.If you find any other deals, post em!


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

flypanam said:


> Are you sure Invicta owns Avi-8? They're not listed as an Invicta brand on their corporate website. I know they own Glycine, Technomarine, and S Coifman, but didn't think they branched out into purchasing microbrands.


No I'm definitely not sure. I'm guessing they don't. The similarities made me wonder but I never even made it as far as google to check.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

yinzburgher said:


> Oh yea. Nice call. Pretty damn close. I don't know if one ripped off the other or if they've agreed to share the movement or for all I know Invicta owns AVI-8. Also just found these versions at evine for a lower price.
> 
> https://www.evine.com/Product/655-7...OIwr2EoKN8WAmyfUXeYunLUh-oH2sX7xoCRG0QAvD_BwE


If anybody needs a 20% off coupon for Evine, send me a PM. They usually have some good deals this time of year.


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

flypanam said:


> Are you sure Invicta owns Avi-8? They're not listed as an Invicta brand on their corporate website. I know they own Glycine, Technomarine, and S Coifman, but didn't think they branched out into purchasing microbrands.


"Avi-8 is one of multiple watch brands of Dartmouth Brands, which sells watches made by Hong Kong watch maker Solar Time, Ltd., founded in 1977"

Same parent co that makes Spinnaker

https://www.dartmouthbrands.co.uk/pages/brands


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

Victorinox 241516 at Nordstrom Rack for $99. Ebay is $30 more, CWS is $40 more (and sold out), Joma is cheaper but sold out. Price matches the Camel3x all time low.

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...nal-analog-quartz-strap-watch-40-mm?color=TAN


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> I don't care if the metal between the letters is painted. It's nearly identical other than that. They clearly did it on purpose, so either buy one or don't. I don't understand people complaining about watches they don't want anyway. If I don't like something, I move on. It's a waste of time.


Right to the point. People don't have anything better to do with their time than to post about what they don't like. Seems a bit off topic.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Nessism said:


> Are you sure? I believe most Glycines have moved to Sellita.


I wondered about this as well. It's listed as the GL224, which used to be a Glycine branded ETA 2824, but given the Invicta ownership and trend away from ETA movements on more affordable watches, it's possible the GL224 is now the Glycine version of Sellita.

I haven't opened mine up, due to worrying about marking up the black finish, but am tempted in order to verify this.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field on bracelet for $399. Retail $695. Camel3x lowest $499.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/hamilton-khaki-field-automatic-watch

Movement: Hamilton H-10 25-jewel automatic

Base: ETA C07.111

28800 vph

80-hour power reserve

Case material: Stainless steel

Crystal: Sapphire

Caseback: Display

Date display

Case diameter: 40 mm

Case thickness: 11 mm

Lug width: 20 mm

Water resistance: 100 m (330 ft)










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Dub Rubb said:


> Hamilton Khaki Field on bracelet for $399. Retail $695. Camel3x lowest $499.
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/hamilton-khaki-field-automatic-watch
> 
> Movement: Hamilton H-10 25-jewel automatic
> ...


Pretty sure Hamilton's H-10 movement has a reduced vph/bph of 21600, which is probably how they extended the power reserve.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Bulova Lunar Pilot is $249 from the reliable eBay seller watcheshalfprice. Listed as refurbished, retailer returns but do come with a 3 year warranty from Bulova. IIRC, most of the purchases from this seller have been received in as new condition with stickers and full kit, YMMV.

Only 4 available at this price, get em while they're hot...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Men...555521&hash=item1a64599b24:g:VGEAAOSwNphb2JWV


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

platinumEX said:


> Pretty sure Hamilton's H-10 movement has a reduced vph/bph of 21600, which is probably how they extended the power reserve.


Thanks for that, and I think you are right. I didn't even look at the specs, just copy pasted them from Massdrop. A 28,800 with an 80hr power reserve at that price would make this a crazy deal!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> I don't care if the metal between the letters is painted. It's nearly identical other than that. They clearly did it on purpose, so either buy one or don't. I don't understand people complaining about watches they don't want anyway. If I don't like something, I move on. It's a waste of time.


Good thing the forum doesn't just run on what you care about since the response from other posters show that they do care because it's ugly.

How come you're allowed to post a comment criticizing him but when he proves you wrong, suddenly he's wasting time and everyone should get back to posting deals and staying on topic?


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Awesome price! Love this movement. Shows over 10 available for me. Sadly I'm tapped out after 12 Glycines....no exaggeration. Plus I want the full kit with this watch.


jcombs1 said:


> Bulova Lunar Pilot is $249 from the reliable eBay seller watcheshalfprice. Listed as refurbished, retailer returns but do come with a 3 year warranty from Bulova. IIRC, most of the purchases from this seller have been received in as new condition with stickers and full kit, YMMV.
> 
> Only 4 available at this price, get em while they're hot...
> 
> ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Dub Rubb said:


> Hamilton Khaki Field on bracelet for $399. Retail $695. Camel3x lowest $499.
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/hamilton-khaki-field-automatic-watch
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch! I wish the hand cranker came in that color!


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

jcombs1 said:


> Bulova Lunar Pilot is $249 from the reliable eBay seller watcheshalfprice. Listed as refurbished, retailer returns but do come with a 3 year warranty from Bulova. IIRC, most of the purchases from this seller have been received in as new condition with stickers and full kit, YMMV.
> 
> Only 4 available at this price, get em while they're hot...
> 
> ...


I would hope full kit means REAL full kit. There have been many instances of this watch selling at a discount with full kit as in all the papers were included.. but a generic Bulova box. The special box that the watch normally comes in from Bulova is of high quality, and while it's entirely possibly to live without it, I can't help but feel like it's part of the package deal in a sense. Or I'm just a tad OCD.


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> I don't care if the metal between the letters is painted. It's nearly identical other than that. They clearly did it on purpose, so either buy one or don't. I don't understand people complaining about watches they don't want anyway. If I don't like something, I move on. It's a waste of time.


YOU don't care. Keyword, YOU. Everyone else is entitled to their opinion and have the right to express it if they want. Since you don't like or respect our views, why don't YOU take your own advice and just "move on."


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

flypanam said:


> I would hope full kit means REAL full kit. There have been many instances of this watch selling at a discount with full kit as in all the papers were included.. but a generic Bulova box. The special box that the watch normally comes in from Bulova is of high quality, and while it's entirely possibly to live without it, I can't help but feel like it's part of the package deal in a sense. Or I'm just a tad OCD.


Also on bracelet for the same price:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Moon-Mens-96B258-Quartz-Black-Dial-Silver-Tone-Bracelet-45mm-Watch/302947234573?epid=28015960307&hash=item46890ff30d:g:-4MAAOSwSlZb2b8u


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

https://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-watch-h69429931.html

Hamilton HACK watch


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

Might well be a resale of the Massdrop from a short while ago... can't remember the price but I have 200 in my head... I like this one and it's waiting at home for me from that very drop when I arrive!!! It's a good price imo either way


yinzburgher said:


> Mondaine A132.30359.16SBB Men's Classic Day-Date Automatic Watch - *$230* from watchgooroo on Ebay
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mondaine-A...sUDq:rk:1:pf:0&LH_ItemCondition=1000&LH_BIN=1
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm politely asking, "Can we get back to deal posting before a Moderator chimes in?". If you'd take your disagreement about the Bulova logo off line, it'd be appreciated.

I've got some "Fun Coupons" to burn but don't want to over pay.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

flypanam said:


> I would hope full kit means REAL full kit. There have been many instances of this watch selling at a discount with full kit as in all the papers were included.. but a generic Bulova box. The special box that the watch normally comes in from Bulova is of high quality, and while it's entirely possibly to live without it, I can't help but feel like it's part of the package deal in a sense. Or I'm just a tad OCD.


I purchased the lunar pilot with full kit from Macy's with a stacked Ebates deal. If I remember correctly - 30% off at Macy's plus 20% Ebates, putting the total with tax around $290 from an AD no less. I'd like to think that deal will be floating by again as we approach Christmas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

GeneralSkinny said:


> why don't YOU take your own advice and just "move on."


I did. I come to this thread days later and you all are still *****ing about the logo in the Bargain thread.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

danktrees said:


> How come you're allowed to post a comment criticizing him but when he proves you wrong, suddenly he's wasting time and everyone should get back to posting deals and staying on topic?


Because you've been spamming the thread for days talking about a logo. I haven't been. I said it's damn near identical and you guys have gone off for days on end.

Go start a Bulova logo rant thread and stop spamming this one.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

On bracelet for $249!? OK, eBay, I beg of you.......do not send me 10% off right now.



thedius said:


> flypanam said:
> 
> 
> > I would hope full kit means REAL full kit. There have been many instances of this watch selling at a discount with full kit as in all the papers were included.. but a generic Bulova box. The special box that the watch normally comes in from Bulova is of high quality, and while it's entirely possibly to live without it, I can't help but feel like it's part of the package deal in a sense. Or I'm just a tad OCD.
> ...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Just received the Zeppelin from Watchman. Looks great for the price. I prefer it to the Junkers.

Still in stock:
https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=7060-5


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> Bulova Lunar Pilot is $249 from the reliable eBay seller watcheshalfprice. Listed as refurbished, retailer returns but do come with a 3 year warranty from Bulova. IIRC, most of the purchases from this seller have been received in as new condition with stickers and full kit, YMMV.
> 
> Only 4 available at this price, get em while they're hot...
> 
> ...





thedius said:


> Also on bracelet for the same price:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Moon-Mens-96B258-Quartz-Black-Dial-Silver-Tone-Bracelet-45mm-Watch/302947234573?epid=28015960307&hash=item46890ff30d:g:-4MAAOSwSlZb2b8u





Cvp33 said:


> On bracelet for $249!? OK, eBay, I beg of you.......do not send me 10% off right now.


I will note that the pictures in these listings show a generic Bulova box (check out image 4) and not the special lunar pilot box we see at ADs.
I asked WHP the question; we'll see what they say.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Costco Sub arrived. Very very nice for the price. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

Wow that's funny Bulova has a hack watch that's on sale at Macy's right now and at their last sale too. They both made them back in the day so why not? The Hammy is always appealing...


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Tissot Luxury Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial Men's Watch T0864081605100 - $349 from Jomashop

Code GOOGLE10 brings it down to *$339*. You don't see many COSC Chronometers at this price.

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0864081605100.html


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Garmin Fenix watches $150 off at a lot of outlets. I have the Garmin Fenix 5X and it is great, but am consider swapping it for a Garmin Fenix 5 Plus for the smaller size and music storage. Only hesitation I have is the outstanding battery life on the 5X, but it is huge at 51mm. 5 Plus is a more manageable 47mm. These are awesome watches for active users (hiking, biking, mt biking, running, paddling, swimming, etc.).

Percentage off varies by model since it is a flat $150 discount. 5 Plus is now $649 vs. $799 for 18% savings.

https://www.rei.com/product/138562/garmin-fenix-5-plus-sapphire-gps-watch


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

danktrees said:


> Good thing the forum doesn't just run on what you care about since the response from other posters show that they do care because it's ugly.
> 
> How come you're allowed to post a comment criticizing him but when he proves you wrong, suddenly he's wasting time and everyone should get back to posting deals and staying on topic?


If I had a dollar for everytime I've seen/heard that narrow minded behavior demonstrated, I'd have no need for this bargain thread lol.


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

MaxIcon said:


> I wondered about this as well. It's listed as the GL224, which used to be a Glycine branded ETA 2824, but given the Invicta ownership and trend away from ETA movements on more affordable watches, it's possible the GL224 is now the Glycine version of Sellita.
> 
> I haven't opened mine up, due to worrying about marking up the black finish, but am tempted in order to verify this.


You know what, I think you're right. It seems as though the transition from ETA to Sellita has already been done.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Has anyone received their Crafter Blue strap from the deal posted last month?? I ordered on October 18th and still haven't received a shipping confirmation...


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> Tissot Luxury Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial Men's Watch T0864081605100 - $349 from Jomashop
> 
> Code GOOGLE10 brings it down to *$339*. You don't see many COSC Chronometers at this price.
> 
> ...


Just got an email with new coupon codes for Jomashop. I don't believe these are targeted. Codes expire 11/11.

$25 off $300 with code SD1825 and

$50 off $1000 with code SD1850

https://www.jomashop.com/


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Not so much a deal, but a discount. The BOLDR X WATCHES.COM EXPLORER GMT II LIMITED EDITION is normally $249 on their website, but has it on eBay for $211.65. this differs from The Standard Version because of the colored hands.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Boldr-...mited-Edition-AUTHORIZED-DEALER/264018701442?









BTW: Can we get a dislike button just for this thread? So we can dislike excessive bickering posts? And then anyone who gets 10 dislikes on a post has to buy a watch and do a giveaway?


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

YMMV. Amex offer - $25 statement credit on $125+ at touch of modern. Ends 1/31/19. 

Don't remember seeing this posted. Apologies if it was posted already. 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Duplicate


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Can we get a dislike button just for this thread? So we can dislike excessive bickering posts? And then anyone who gets 10 dislikes on a post has to buy a watch and do a giveaway?


I never use the ignore feature, especially since it has the potential of screwing up my stats collection for this thread. A certain member is forcing me to strongly reconsider that, though. o|


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


> I will note that the pictures in these listings show a generic Bulova box (check out image 4) and not the special lunar pilot box we see at ADs.
> I asked WHP the question; we'll see what they say.


I asked as well, and they responded with boilerplate about how/where they get their watches and that the watch in question comes with the box in the description. So, that means the 96B251 will not be coming with the good box, extra strap and strap tool as it should be. Hard pass. I would have bought if it did.


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> Hamilton Khaki Field on bracelet for $399. Retail $695. Camel3x lowest $499.
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/hamilton-khaki-field-automatic-watch
> 
> Movement: Hamilton H-10 25-jewel automatic
> ...


FYI I am very much enjoying the Hamilton I bought with this same movement. I've been wearing so much that I haven't tested out the power reserve but it's been dead nuts accurate at +5 seconds a day. My only complaint is that the lume is pretty weak. In fact its about the weakest lume of any watch I own. Other than that it's mint. I paid about 350 for it on a bracelet from Ashford, thanks to this thread. As already stated the beat rate is definitely lower on the watches with 80 hour power reserve.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

ManOnTime said:


> I asked as well, and they responded with boilerplate about how/where they get their watches and that the watch in question comes with the box in the description. So, that means the 96B251 will not be coming with the good box, extra strap and strap tool as it should be. Hard pass. I would have bought if it did.


Taking the opportunity of your post just to say this: I feel we are giving way too much value on things that don't really have any. Chances are you will store away the good box and the strap tool and never see them again until the time comes to sell the watch or move. And I am pretty sure that (like most of us) you have a ton of straps laying around.

I say, if you like the watch go ahead and buy it and give the extra $50 to charity. You will feel better and save space in your closet.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Armitron Sport Men's 40/8397YLW* Digital Chronograph Yellow Resin Strap Watch - *$19.11*
52.5mm resin case, chronograph, lap time, alarm, dual time, military time and backlight, 100M WR


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

thedius said:


> Taking the opportunity of your post just to say this: I feel we are giving way too much value on things that don't really have any. Chances are you will store away the good box and the strap tool and never see them again until the time comes to sell the watch or move. And I am pretty sure that (like most of us) you have a ton of straps laying around.
> 
> I say, if you like the watch go ahead and buy it and give the extra $50 to charity. You will feel better and save space in your closet.


Or I could buy what I want and still give a not insignificant portion of my income to charitable causes as I do now. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

ManOnTime said:


> Or I could buy what I want and still give a not insignificant portion of my income to charitable causes as I do now. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Just for the record, the only watch box worth paying extra for is this one IMHO:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

First Glycine arrived today. These are incredible watches for $250-260.


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> First Glycine arrived today. These are incredible watches for $250-260.


I have one arriving on Monday. Not knowledgeable about the stellita movement that Glycine is using. What do I need to know about it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

cairoanan said:


> Costco Sub arrived. Very very nice for the price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine arrived yesterday as well and I agree with your assessment! Now I'm just waiting for my black and PVD Watch Gecko Zulu Diver NATO to arrive (in the interim, I had to remove, lube with Vaseline and reinstall the OEM strap...as the "squeak" was driving me friggin' nutz! Much better after the lube job, lol!).


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Bedrock said:


> I have one arriving on Monday. Not knowledgeable about the stellita movement that Glycine is using. What so I need to know about it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Sellita SW200 is nearly identical to 2824 and believe Glycine (and C.Ward) use both depending on what are on hand. The only fundamental difference and the way to tell the difference is the extra Jewel in the SW200, 26 vs. 25.

As for what to know, do not handwind the movement anymore than required to get it ticking. Once the sweep starts moving, set the time and strap it on and wear it to let the rotor do the winding.

The see-thru to the rotor shows 26 jewels on my blue/purple Glycine, so I assume it has a Sellita.

I own Sellita in many brands of watch including Oris, Eterna, Deep Blue, Mondaine, C.Ward and Alpina. They are excellent, accurate high-beat movements in my experience.

Just sayin' that Seiko should be ashamed to sell watches with 6r15 movements over $600 when one can get a $260 Glycine with a SW200. No contest.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

Good lord, that is a beautiful watch box. Pretty sure I won't be able to afford it, never mind the watch that came in it.



thedius said:


> Just for the record, the only watch box worth paying extra for is this one IMHO:
> 
> View attachment 13628035


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Bedrock said:


> I have one arriving on Monday. Not knowledgeable about the stellita movement that Glycine is using. What so I need to know about it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


There's nothing you need to know about it (other than the correct spelling is Sellita, lol).


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Mine arrived yesterday as well and I agree with your assessment! Now I'm just waiting for my black and PVD Watch Gecko Zulu Diver NATO to arrive (in the interim, I had to remove, lube with Vaseline and reinstall the OEM strap...as the "squeak" was driving me friggin' nutz! Much better after the lube job, lol!).


Omg - that squeak! Unreal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teoracer (Dec 21, 2014)

john_s said:


> FYI I am very much enjoying the Hamilton I bought with this same movement. I've been wearing so much that I haven't tested out the power reserve but it's been dead nuts accurate at +5 seconds a day. My only complaint is that the lume is pretty weak. In fact its about the weakest lume of any watch I own. Other than that it's mint. I paid about 350 for it on a bracelet from Ashford, thanks to this thread. As already stated the beat rate is definitely lower on the watches with 80 hour power reserve.
> 
> View attachment 13627999


Keep seeing this Hamilton and thinking I need one for the collection...


----------



## teoracer (Dec 21, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Just received the Zeppelin from Watchman. Looks great for the price. I prefer it to the Junkers.
> 
> Still in stock:
> 
> And now I need a Zeppelin


----------



## TimGodsil (Mar 11, 2016)

YMMV, but Walmart stores around here put a bunch of 30-50 dollar Casio's on clearance for $10.

My store didn't have any, but one an hour away had a $50 g-shock for $10.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Glycine people please post pics in the Glycine WRUW thread.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

TimGodsil said:


> YMMV, but Walmart stores around here put a bunch of 30-50 dollar Casio's on clearance for $10.
> 
> My store didn't have any, but one an hour away had a $50 g-shock for $10.


I've heard of these Walmart Casio Clear-outs but I've never come across one. Where do you live?


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> YMMV. Amex offer - $25 statement credit on $125+ at touch of modern. Ends 1/31/19.
> 
> Don't remember seeing this posted. Apologies if it was posted already.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Hi,

Where did you see this? Can't find it


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Sellita SW200 is nearly identical to 2824 and believe Glycine (and C.Ward) use both depending on what are on hand. The only fundamental difference and the way to tell the difference is the extra Jewel in the SW200, 26 vs. 25.
> 
> As for what to know, do not handwind the movement anymore than required to get it ticking. Once the sweep starts moving, set the time and strap it on and wear it to let the rotor do the winding.
> 
> ...


Thank you for bringing me up to speed. I coun't pass up the $269. Costco offer even though I would really like to get one of the golden eye models eventually. 
I have seen the more expensive Seiko watches using the 6r15 but as you point out, you pay for it. So, are oyu saying that the SW 200 is equal to the 6r-15?

Thanks again for the info


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

Spinnaker offering titanium watch for preorder $350.00 use coupon code BRON50 for extra $50.00 off . Offer expires November 21st.

Two dial color : blue with black bezel and black with blue bezel

Case Diameter: 43 mm Grade 5 Titanium 
Case Thickness: 15 mm
Lug to Lug: 51 mm 
Band Width: 22 mm
Watch weight: 80 grams 
WR 200 meters 
Miyota 8215 movement


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Sellita SW200 is nearly identical to 2824 and believe Glycine (and C.Ward) use both depending on what are on hand. The only fundamental difference and the way to tell the difference is the extra Jewel in the SW200, 26 vs. 25.
> 
> As for what to know, do not handwind the movement anymore than required to get it ticking. Once the sweep starts moving, set the time and strap it on and wear it to let the rotor do the winding.
> 
> ...


Thank you for bringing me up to speed. I coun't pass up the $269. Costco offer even though I would really like to get one of the golden eye models eventually. 
I have seen the more expensive Seiko watches using the 6r15 but as you point out, you pay for it. So, are you saying that the SW 200 is equal to the 6r-15 in performance and reliability?

Thanks again for the info


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> There's nothing you need to know about it (other than the correct spelling is Sellita, lol).


Thanks. Maybe I'll just go with SW


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Nothing wrong with a 6R15 IMO but Seiko should just keep it in between 200-500$ territory,
SW200's have higher beat rates so there's that smoother sweep...

I'd take SW200 or ETA over 6R15,
not only because of the sweep but also because of the ease of service if there would be a problem.
Every watchmaker knows how to service these.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Bedrock said:


> Thank you for bringing me up to speed. I coun't pass up the $269. Costco offer even though I would really like to get one of the golden eye models eventually.
> I have seen the more expensive Seiko watches using the 6r15 but as you point out, you pay for it. So, are you saying that the SW 200 is equal to the 6r-15 in performance and reliability?


The SW200 is far, Far better than the 6r15 at the same price.....at these prices the Sellita is a slam-dunk.

7-10 years down the road, the Sellita will be serviceable by a watch tech or replaced with a new SW-200 or equivalent. No one will service a 6r15, just replace it or the entire Seiko watch.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Bedrock said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where did you see this? Can't find it


Using the amex app under offers. The amex offers are always targeted though so could be unavailable for your card.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

SRPB31 - Seiko Caliber 4R36 movement - a nice watch, speaking from personal experience - $139.99 at Joma. https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-srpb31.html


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Sayan said:


> Spinnaker offering titanium watch for preorder $350.00 use coupon code BRON50 for extra $50.00 off . Offer expires November 21st.
> 
> Two dial color : blue with black bezel and black with blue bezel
> 
> ...


Why on earth would they do almost everything right with this watch (good looks, titanium, sapphire, ceramic, C3)....yet go full-on cheapskate with the 8215 movement?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Why on earth would they do almost everything right with this watch (good looks, titanium, sapphire, ceramic, C3)....yet go full-on cheapskate with the 8215 movement?


Agree. If it had a 9015 it would be a home run.


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> First Glycine arrived today. These are incredible watches for $250-260.


Whoa how did you get it for $260? I priced it out and after tax it was slightly over $300 still a good deal but still $40 is over 10% difference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

teoracer said:


> RyanD said:
> 
> 
> > Just received the Zeppelin from Watchman. Looks great for the price. I prefer it to the Junkers.
> ...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

JMD1082 said:


> Whoa how did you get it for $260? I priced it out and after tax it was slightly over $300 still a good deal but still $40 is over 10% difference.


eBay seller called Glycine-Direct for $259.99 incl. shipping, no tax, no fees plus a Glycine warranty. Probably still more available. Saw the deal on this Bargain thread. A bunch of us nuts got the deal.


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> eBay seller called Glycine-Direct for $259.99 incl. shipping, no tax, no fees plus a Glycine warranty. Probably still more available. Saw the deal on this Bargain thread. A bunch of us nuts got the deal.


Nice thanks for the heads up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

My order from the September Ebates rakuten global deal finally arrived. What a looker









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Bedrock said:


> I coun't pass up the $269. Costco offer even though I would really like to get one of the golden eye models eventually.


Not as good of a deal as the Costco (Kirkland Signature) Combat Sub, but for anyone interested, Glycine Direct has most 42mm Combat Subs available for $370. That includes the GoldenEye.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...8bit-YSrAFSQ:sc:FedExHomeDelivery!15201!US!-1


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

batmansk6 said:


> My order from the September Ebates rakuten global deal finally arrived. What a looker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have owned this watch in the past and it definitely is a great watch. One of the most comfortable watch that I have ever owned and doesn't look half bad! Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

JMD1082 said:


> Nice thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hes talking about a different watch, Costco price was the best historical price for combat sub


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Cvp33 said:


> On bracelet for $249!? OK, eBay, I beg of you.......do not send me 10% off right now.


They also have the Military UHF chronology for $105...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Men...090560&hash=item1a0a468fb9:g:PrUAAOSwUfNXRenL









And a ton of CURVs from $210 to $400, depending on the variant. It looks like they have every variant of the watch available for sale. Here is the $210 variant...









And here is the $400 variant...









It should be noted that these are all manufacturer refurbs.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

To be more specific, the Glycine Combat 6 was and is going for about $250-260 on eBay, and the Glycine Combat Sub is going for $280 on Costco.

As far as I can tell, those prices represent all-time lows for their respective watches, and are great values.



UAconcorde said:


> hes talking about a different watch, Costco price was the best historical price for combat sub


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> The SW200 is far, Far better than the 6r15 at the same price.....at these prices the Sellita is a slam-dunk.
> 
> 7-10 years down the road, the Sellita will be serviceable by a watch tech or replaced with a new SW-200 or equivalent. No one will service a 6r15, just replace it or the entire Seiko watch.


Except having these low end Swiss movements serviced costs twice as much as getting a new 6r15 movement.

PS: on second thought the quoted post is entirely false. Most watchmakers would service 7s26-based movements and do so for less than overhauling even a standard-grade ETA2824. The latter has higher failure rate and would, on average, require service far more often than its Japanese counterpart.


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> Not as good of a deal as the Costco (Kirkland Signature) Combat Sub, but for anyone interested, Glycine Direct has most 42mm Combat Subs available for $370. That includes the GoldenEye.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...8bit-YSrAFSQ:sc:FedExHomeDelivery!15201!US!-1


Thanks. The one from Costco arrives Monday. If I don't love it, it goes back to my local Costco and I will order the GE.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Was at JCPenny and saw this Seiko SNKN41 Recraft with a "bonus buy" sticker on it. Asked the lady behind what the bonus was and it was ringing up for $85, as it was the display model. So had to buy it. MSRP is $275. About $117 on sale at JCP.com and $119 on Joma. Don't think they gave me the right box for it, but gifting this to my wife's nephew for his upcoming graduation. Don't think he'll mind or know the difference.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Since Glycine is the hot topic right now, the new bronze versions of the combat sub look pretty nice as well. Has anyone seen those for sale anywhere?

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> First Glycine arrived today. These are incredible watches for $250-260.





Bedrock said:


> I have one arriving on Monday. Not knowledgeable about the stellita movement that Glycine is using. What do I need to know about it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.





yankeexpress said:


> Sellita SW200 is nearly identical to 2824 and believe Glycine (and C.Ward) use both depending on what are on hand. The only fundamental difference and the way to tell the difference is the extra Jewel in the SW200, 26 vs. 25.
> 
> As for what to know, do not handwind the movement anymore than required to get it ticking. Once the sweep starts moving, set the time and strap it on and wear it to let the rotor do the winding.
> 
> ...


Hey Glycine Guys

I was looking at the Incursore on Glycine-Direct and they have 2 prices... one is 249.99 and the other is 499.99 for apparently the same watch. Can any of you figure out what the difference between the two watches is? I tried to post the links but it won't do it for some reason.

Link


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Since Glycine is the hot topic right now, the new bronze versions of the combat sub look pretty nice as well. Has anyone seen those for sale anywhere?
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Is this the one? Not a deal but a nice looking watch. Would love to find another pic.

https://www.iguanasell.com/products...utomatic-watch-bronze-42mm-gl224-brown-gl0188


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

yinzburgher said:


> Is this the one? Not a deal but a nice looking watch. Would love to find another pic.
> 
> https://www.iguanasell.com/products...utomatic-watch-bronze-42mm-gl224-brown-gl0188


Yep that's it. The Glycine website also shows a few other colors (black, blue, green)

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

medic1 said:


> Hey Glycine Guys
> 
> I was looking at the Incursore on Glycine-Direct and they have 2 prices... one is 249.99 and the other is 499.99 for apparently the same watch. Can any of you figure out what the difference between the two watches is? I tried to post the links but it won't do it for some reason.
> 
> Link


I noticed that too, following are the links:
$250
https://www.ebay.com/itm/113347438492

$500
https://www.ebay.com/itm/113347437779
https://www.ebay.com/itm/113347437898


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

I've never seen these go on sale...until now.

https://www.manchesterwatchworks.com/store/c6/BELUGA_PROFESSIONAL_SERIES_.html#/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

sriracha said:


> I've never seen these go on sale...until now.
> 
> https://www.manchesterwatchworks.com/store/c6/BELUGA_PROFESSIONAL_SERIES_.html#/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


still overpriced


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dumpweed said:


> I noticed that too, following are the links:
> $250
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/113347438492
> 
> ...


the only difference is the price. just one of the games gooroo plays to ensnare the unsuspecting


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Watchgooroo is VERY good about accepting offers. Many times matching or beating Glycine-Direct's price. The only exception so far was the Combat 6 36mm on bracelet. They couldn't touch the $259.


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

Cvp33 said:


> Watchgooroo is VERY good about accepting offers. Many times matching or beating Glycine-Directs price. The only exception so,farms was the Combat 6 36mm on bracelet. The couldn't touch the $259.


Yes, I submitted an offer for the Combat 6 43mm. Nada...


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Cvp33 said:


> Watchgooroo is VERY good about accepting offers. Many times matching or beating Glycine-Directs price. The only exception so,farms was the Combat 6 36mm on bracelet. The couldn't touch the $259.


Appeared to be the same?
https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/glycine-direct-ebay-4362442-post42696386.html#post42696386


----------



## TimGodsil (Mar 11, 2016)

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...nature-dual-time-zone-watch-42-mm?color=BLACK

Men's Signature Dual Time Zone Watch, 42mm, $384.97


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Gearbest is offering an extra $15 off the first $50 spent in "FASHION" which includes all watches and watch accessories. *


Make sure your sub-total before coupons and this discount is at least $50. You can add any small item from "Fashion" to push your sub-total over $50.

More coupons are also available, such as an extra $5 Off for using PayPal, or $19 off $60 spent on certain Guanqins.

Combined with the *11.11 Flash Sale Prices*, this Cadisen C1030 is only *$41.12*


----------



## TimGodsil (Mar 11, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> *Gearbest is offering an extra $15 off the first $50 spent in "FASHION" which includes all watches and watch accessories. *
> 
> 
> Make sure your sub-total before coupons and this discount is at least $50. You can add any small item from "Fashion" to push your sub-total over $50.
> ...


I wonder if the crystal is really sapphire?

I like the look, but man that power reserve gauge is just ginormous!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

TimGodsil said:


> I wonder if the crystal is really sapphire?
> 
> I like the look, but man that power reserve gauge is just ginormous!


Even Cadisen seems to be a little schizophrenic on that question.

As for the power reserve dial, take it up with NOMOS.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

dumpweed said:


> Appeared to be the same?
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/glycine-direct-ebay-4362442-post42696386.html#post42696386


Damn, you're right. I just checked my PayPal. Also both ship from NY. The good news is Wguru will still match/beat G-D most times so there is a way to save a little more. Also some watches that G-D has listed for $1,195 and never puts on sale, can be had for under $400 if you use the best offer feature with Wguru. Like this one. Wguru accepted my $397.50 best offer.

View attachment 13629191


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

2X post


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

TimGodsil said:


> I wonder if the crystal is really sapphire?
> 
> I like the look, but man that power reserve gauge is just ginormous!


I've bashed mine off a few door handles and it's still unmarked so it's not made of cheese. Gives nice distortion from the dome.

Ditched the mesh for a plain black leather strap. I really like it, just wish it was slightly smaller.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

taike said:


> still overpriced


Really?? Show me another watch with same specs for less $$$. Id be interested.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Skin ZO9204 - *$440* from Watch Station with code EXTRA20

Another 3% cash back through Ebates makes it effectively *$427*.

ZODIAC Watch,Super Sea Wolf 53 Skin Watch ZO9204 | WatchStation&reg Online Store









Here are the other sale-priced Zodiacs this code applies to. Some deals, some not.

WatchStation Official Site: Watches

I'm conflicted. Get this model now or wait until this no date gets released. Which seems more and more like it is never gonna happen. Help me Obi Wan.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/any-info-about-upcoming-zodiac-seawolf-4668641.html


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

*Cadisen C1032 (NH36A+Sapphire) for a measly $35*.









It's priced at $49.95, so you'll need to* add at least $.05 of other item from the Fashion category, to get it over $50, which will activate a $15 discount*, bringing you down to $35.

In his countdown, this watch was *JustOneMoreWatch's top choice of 11.11 (China's "Black Friday") bargain watches* (and that was without knowing about this $35 deal!):





Here's his full review of it:


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

GMW B5000 black negative display $477.59
https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio-...mw-b5000gd-1er


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

sriracha said:


> Really?? Show me another watch with same specs for less $$$. Id be interested.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking along similar lines. For $599 you get a Swiss Made watch with screw in caseback, beveled sapphire crystal, superluminova, regulated ETA 2824, 500M WR with helium valve, and their unique ascent bezel (if you want it). At a reasonable 41mm too. Though I guess $600 for a microbrand is a pretty big investment, especially when you can get something like the Zodiac listed just above for $170 dollars cheaper.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Agreed. There are many cheaper micros to choose from but none with the Belugas specs. But if there is, I’d like to know about it as I’m not entirely sold on the textured dial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Skin ZO9204 - *$440* from Watch Station with code EXTRA20
> 
> Another 3% cash back through Ebates makes it effectively *$427*.
> 
> ...


I'm seriously tempted. Must..... resist......


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

No, you have the wrong idea...….I post it here so you and others buy it. Then they're are sold out. So I keep my $430.;-)

But in reality I'm trying to decide what kind of $ I can unload a lightly used ZO9204 for later this year or next year when the no-date model finally arrives. If I can get $400 for this a later date, I should probably just buy it now. Oh, man. I have other stuff I should be worrying about. :think:


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Seiko Prospex SKA761P1 kinetic for $199. Retail $480. Camel3x lowest $249.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-prospex-kinetic-diver-s-watch
Seiko

Model: SKA761P1

Movement: Seiko 5M82 kinetic

6-month power reserve

Case material: Stainless steel

Crystal: Hardlex

Caseback: Solid

Date window

Unidirectional rotating bezel

Power reserve indicator activated by pusher at 2 o'clock

Case diameter: 42 mm

Case thickness: 14.5 mm

Lug width: 20 mm

Lug to lug: 49.75 mm

Water resistance: 200 m (656 ft)










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

If only an eBay coupon would drop....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Has anyone seen a good deal lately on a Hamilton Khaki King with the newer movement? Been thinking of buying one for Christmas if I find a deal around black Friday. Just curious on what a historical low has been...


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

I believe this to be a good deal at around $155. I have wanted to do a series of reviews on "Baby Drivers" -- basically, motorsports chronographs within the most inclusive sense of the category = affordable chronographs with tachymeters that can work on a smaller wrist that are either mechanical or solar, and have water resistance of at least 100m. There are four or five that I really want to write up.

This watch is one of the clear leaders of my "Baby Driver" sub-genre. I waited over a year before buying, paid about $185 with shipping from Japan-- and international post office pickup here in Los Angeles is just a pig, took hours of back and forth. This shipper is domestic, which I think is a huge plus, though they have lower than 99.8% positive feedback, which I always approach with caution, but $155 if is a great price-- I think they've got the white-dialed version also.

Note also that the specs listed are wrong: This is sapphire. It is a pretty refined, classy looking piece, but it is surprisingly tough. I wore it to a show I played earlier this summer-- it was taped, so I wanted something kind of understated looking-- and got trapped in a hallway where I couldn't get to the dressing room... I was in such a rush to grab my guitar that the lid of the guitar case slammed down onto my wrist, the metal edge hitting the case and crystal with a sickening crack. No damage I can see... maybe a tiny hairline scratch on the bezel that's only visible with reading glasses and bright light at exactly the right angle. Highly recommended.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CITIZEN-EC...m=123331833808&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

Duplicate -- but while I'm here, a quick shout of thanks to whoever posted the link to the Invicta 9094OB for $59.57 or whatever it was. I had a bunch of points left on my card, which got the price down to $18.50 or something stupid.

I already have an 8926, so I felt sort of guilty about the purchase initially, but I never liked the beveled edge of my 8926. My 8926 is also extremely accurate, (same movement 9H35a) so I figured the 9094 was almost certain to disappoint.

Wrong. The 9094 is disgustingly accurate, maybe even better than the 8926, and the bezel is easier to turn. I set it on Tuesday; it was dead on with my atomic clock today. Some days it's one to three seconds fast or slow. Again, really great for the smaller wrist.

Only caveat, as with all Invicta divers: Screw the crown down on the tighter side of 'finger-tight' if you are swimming, and pool swimming or gentle ocean swimming only. If you leave the crown unscrewed, the watch will leak, it's totally unforgiving.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Hamilton American Classic Railroad for $399 after promo code AFFCLASSC399(tested). Retail $945. Camel3x lowest $516.
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...=9&nid=sct_Hamilton american clasdic railroad









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation QNE on bracelet for $399 after promo code AFFKHAK399(tested).Retail $1245. Camel3x lowest $443.
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...n/qne/H76655133.pid?so=7&nid=sct_Hamilton qne









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

$260 blue Glycine Combat 6 Classic (GL0102) from glycine-direct on ebay arrived today. Interestingly, the bracelet is completely brushed and non-tapered unlike the polished/brushed and tapered bracelet on my black GL0101 purchased from Touch of Modern in Jan.


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

Richard LeGrand Stealth Black Odyssea Mark II already on sale now till 12AM (12th Oct 2018 GMT-4) Sale Price* $187.90*

https://www.richardlegrand.com/prod...472-6aac-4a20-9588-9f0e0b5f79b2&utm_source=so


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

sriracha said:


> Agreed. There are many cheaper micros to choose from but none with the Belugas specs. But if there is, I'd like to know about it as I'm not entirely sold on the textured dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm tempted... does the no-date version have the phantom date setting crown position?

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Sayan said:


> Richard LeGrand Stealth Black Odyssea Mark II already on sale now till 12AM (12th Oct 2018 GMT-4) Sale Price* $187.90*
> 
> https://www.richardlegrand.com/prod...472-6aac-4a20-9588-9f0e0b5f79b2&utm_source=so


Any opinions on the quality/finishing of this? Looks nice!

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

dumberdrummer said:


> Why on earth would they do almost everything right with this watch (good looks, titanium, sapphire, ceramic, C3)....yet go full-on cheapskate with the 8215 movement?


^^^^THIS..I paid 180$ for my Blancpain homage (SP5055-01) and despite having an NH35 I still feel it's not worth it. But Miyota 8215? I hate that movement more than the cheap 2813 Chinese clones...
Spinnaker is getting reedy. Even if you find one of those 40% (or more likely 30%) off coupons, this is overpriced.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Tanker G1 said:


> $260 blue Glycine Combat 6 Classic (GL0102) from glycine-direct on ebay arrived today. Interestingly, the bracelet is completely brushed and non-tapered unlike the polished/brushed and tapered bracelet on my black GL0101 purchased from Touch of Modern in Jan.


Where is that damn 20% FleaBay coupon when you need it...I would have jumped on this beautiful blue one.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Ipse said:


> ^^^^THIS..I paid 180$ for my Blancpain homage (SP5055-01) and despite having an NH35 I still feel it's not worth it. But Miyota 8215? I hate that movement more than the cheap 2813 Chinese clones...
> Spinnaker is getting reedy. Even if you find one of those 40% (or more likely 30%) off coupons, this is overpriced.


And Robotaz will defend the pride of the 8215 in 3...2...1...

(just kidding, please don't  )


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Seagull Ocean Star @ $273.35 on ali (11.11 is the Chinese Black Friday)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Seagull-Ocean-Star-Self-wind-Automatic-Mechanical-20Bar-Men-s-Diving-Swimming-Sport-Watch-Blue-Dial/32832064929.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.1.4b86343dsDrt4S&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_3_10065_10068_319_317_10696_5728811_10084_453_454_10083_10618_10920_10921_10304_10307_10820_10821_537_10302_536_5733215_5733315_328_10059_10884_5731015_5733115_10887_100031_5733415_321_5730015_322_10103_5733515_5729015_5733615,searchweb201603_2,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=434a48c3-7c60-4c2d-902e-8a0950e788e7-0&algo_pvid=434a48c3-7c60-4c2d-902e-8a0950e788e7


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Any opinions on the quality/finishing of this? Looks nice!
> 
> Here is the video:


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

Ipse said:


> Tanker G1 said:
> 
> 
> > $260 blue Glycine Combat 6 Classic (GL0102) from glycine-direct on ebay arrived today. Interestingly, the bracelet is completely brushed and non-tapered unlike the polished/brushed and tapered bracelet on my black GL0101 purchased from Touch of Modern in Jan.
> ...


I hear ya. I jumped on the Combat 6 36mm last night as they seem to be selling fast. I'm not expecting the eBay coupon till Black Friday. They have been dropping right around the end of the third week/start of the fourth week of each month. Hoping this one will be the 20% so I can get the Combat 7 Vintage. Seem to have dozens of those right now.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

skyleth said:


> I'm tempted... does the no-date version have the phantom date setting crown position?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


Idk. Email Doug he's very responsive. [email protected]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Gnomon is having a sale

http://www.gnomonwatches.com/watches/11-11-sale-2018


----------



## TimGodsil (Mar 11, 2016)

Catalyzt said:


> I believe this to be a good deal at around $155. I have wanted to do a series of reviews on "Baby Drivers" -- basically, motorsports chronographs within the most inclusive sense of the category = affordable chronographs with tachymeters that can work on a smaller wrist that are either mechanical or solar, and have water resistance of at least 100m. There are four or five that I really want to write up.
> 
> This watch is one of the clear leaders of my "Baby Driver" sub-genre. I waited over a year before buying, paid about $185 with shipping from Japan-- and international post office pickup here in Los Angeles is just a pig, took hours of back and forth. This shipper is domestic, which I think is a huge plus, though they have lower than 99.8% positive feedback, which I always approach with caution, but $155 if is a great price-- I think they've got the white-dialed version also.
> 
> ...


Most Citizens I have seen with Sapphire are usually stamped such on the case.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Guanqin GQ13007* quartz watch - *$12.13*
40mm x 10mm 316L stainless steel case, small second, date, 10ATM WR - *3 Colorways at this price*


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

Are these ↑↑ bambino small second homages? ......


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

BTerry2233 said:


> Are these ↑↑ bambino small second homages? ......


Orient can only hope they are "homaged", lol.

It strikes me as odd enough that the Tissot Le Locle gets repped.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I know nothing of this brand, possibly harvested from a mushroom farm, lol; however, $99 for sapphire, 200 meter water resist, Italian leather strap, an NH35 engine...all backed with Amazon Prime, seems pretty solid to me.

https://www.amazon.com/NEYMAR-Luxur...i=B07F5MX8RV&refRID=3A098P2E5996VBNJPRY6&th=1


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

dumberdrummer said:


> I know nothing of this brand, possibly harvested from a mushroom farm, lol; however, $99 for sapphire, 200 meter water resist, Italian leather strap, an NH35 engine...all backed with Amazon Prime, seems pretty solid to me.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/NEYMAR-Luxur...i=B07F5MX8RV&refRID=3A098P2E5996VBNJPRY6&th=1


A solid buy if you like the soccer player

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> I know nothing of this brand, possibly harvested from a mushroom farm, lol; however, $99 for sapphire, 200 meter water resist, Italian leather strap, an NH35 engine...all backed with Amazon Prime, seems pretty solid to me.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/NEYMAR-Luxur...i=B07F5MX8RV&refRID=3A098P2E5996VBNJPRY6&th=1


My dad picked up a Neymar diver a while back - I thought the fit and finish was decent for the price but I couldn't get past the naming. Too messi for my taste.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> I know nothing of this brand, possibly harvested from a mushroom farm, lol; however, $99 for sapphire, 200 meter water resist, Italian leather strap, an NH35 engine...all backed with Amazon Prime, seems pretty solid to me.


Shouldn't this be a dive watch?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Ooops


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> My dad picked up a Neymar diver a while back - I thought the fit and finish was decent for the price but I couldn't get past the naming. Too messi for my taste.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see what you did there...slick


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Oris sale at ToM including this Divers 65 on bracelet for $1129. Retail $2300. 
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-oris-bc0c9ff1-e216-4829-ac46-ab4905cc310e









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Has anyone seen a good deal lately on a Hamilton Khaki King with the newer movement? Been thinking of buying one for Christmas if I find a deal around black Friday. Just curious on what a historical low has been...


Haven't really been looking but at a quick glance the lows currently seem to be ebay and Jomashop with prices of $340 on leather or $375 with the bracelet. Code SD1825 will take $25 off of $300 on Jomashop today. Also checked out the sold listings on ebay but the recent prices were no better. Do you have a preference for dial color, bracelet/strap?


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Ebates has 11% cash back on 11/11 from multiple stores including Macy's, Overstock, Rakuten Global, Fossil, and more.

https://www.ebates.com/flash-sale


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Rocat said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Dive...d=1541262837&sr=8-132&keywords=invicta+8926ob
> 
> View attachment 13611621


Just a heads up that this Invicta 9404 that Rocat posted a week ago is still available on Amazon for $50.39. This is the lowest I saw but there a few other Pro Diver models at $60 or below.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000CDFV18/ref=pe_331370_371010330_em_slvf_ih


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Gemnation's Deal of the Day looks like a Breitling on a budget.

Revue Thommen Airspeed 16071.6834 - $895

https://www.gemnation.com/watches/Deal-Of-The-Day.html


----------



## bogray57 (Jan 6, 2014)

Dunno if this is targeted or not...*Amazon* has two versions of the *Gigandet Supergraph* chrono on sale...quartz *Miyota* movement, mineral crystal, *44mm* case, *100M* resistance and definitely funky vibes. Both are available from a seller called "mtrshop24_usa" and both claim "limited" numbers remaining. mtrshop24_usa doesn't have the best of ratings as an Amazon seller...tread carefully.

The blue version is listed at $169.90









While the gold...for the full-on 70's/80's look...is only $89.90


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

bogray57 said:


> Dunno if this is targeted or not...*Amazon* has two versions of the *Gigandet Supergraph* chrono on sale...quartz *Miyota* movement, mineral crystal, *44mm* case, *100M* resistance and definitely funky vibes. Both are available from a seller called "mtrshop24_usa" and both claim "limited" numbers remaining. mtrshop24_usa doesn't have the best of ratings as an Amazon seller...tread carefully.
> 
> The blue version is listed at $169.90
> 
> ...


I'm not really a fan of Gigandet; I own the speedmaster homage and it's just meh...
The big second hand quartz tick doesn't help either (they don't use OS20)


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

cairoanan said:


> My dad picked up a Neymar diver a while back - I thought the fit and finish was decent for the price but I couldn't get past the naming. Too messi for my taste.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So I guess its NOMAR for the NEYMAR? ;-0


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> The SW200 is far, Far better than the 6r15 at the same price.....at these prices the Sellita is a slam-dunk.
> 
> 7-10 years down the road, the Sellita will be serviceable by a watch tech or replaced with a new SW-200 or equivalent. No one will service a 6r15, just replace it or the entire Seiko watch.


funny in Asia we are in an alt reality, it's the other way around for us repair/refurb the Japanese movements, swiss movements naah just replace em, too expensive to bother with or repair

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Well, it's not a Neymar ;-) ...

But Massdrop has the Seiko Sea Urchin SNZF17K1 for $129.99, $20 more if you want Made in Japan on the dial with a bracelet.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sea-urchin-snzf-watch


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Jomashop has 25% off this large collection of Citizen watches with code *CTZ25*.

https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-doorbuster-event.html?


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)

Certified Watch Store has a good price on a VSA Airboss. https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ck-dial-leather-strap-men-s-watch-241378.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Well, it's not a Neymar ;-) ...
> 
> But Massdrop has the Seiko Sea Urchin SNZF17K1 for $129.99, $20 more if you want Made in Japan on the dial with a bracelet.
> 
> ...


This watch needs two things. A bigger crown and a 4R36A.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

JMD1082 said:


> Certified Watch Store has a good price on a VSA Airboss. https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ck-dial-leather-strap-men-s-watch-241378.html
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$348









Was $310 last year on amazon


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Geo. Graham The Moon Special Edition Men's Watch 
Model 2GGAW.U01A










Now only $75K

https://www.gemnation.com/watches/Graham-Geo.-Graham-The-Moon-Special-Edition-2GGAW.U01A-48060.html


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

guyinwatch said:


> Shouldn't this be a dive watch?


Post of the month.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Montblanc Automatic Chronograph for $1749. Retail $4900. Camel3x lowest $2495.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...d1/montblanc-chronograph-automatic-114881-new









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Rocat said:


> This watch needs two things. A bigger crown and a 4R36A.


And I was thinking it needed a quartz movement for better accuracy and so the price would be less.


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

jsizzie_2004 said:


> funny in Asia we are in an alt reality, it's the other way around for us repair/refurb the Japanese movements, swiss movements naah just replace em, too expensive to bother with or repair
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


that makes no sense....


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> Jomashop has 25% off this large collection of Citizen watches with code *CTZ25*.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-doorbuster-event.html?


The Blue Angels chronograph on strap is a particularly good deal.

Strap version is *$275.51* with code. Lowest current eBay price is $320 or so. $297 lowest ever on camelcamelcamel.

https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-at8020-03l.html









Bracelet version of the chrono is a bit less of a bargain at *$303* with code, considering the current lowest eBay price of $312, and $296 lowest ever on camelcamelcamel.

However...

The Blue Angels Nighthawk on bracelet is also a great deal at *$215.81* with code. Lowest on ebay currently is about $240, and lowest ever on camelcamelcamel for $241.

https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-bj7006-56l.html









If anyone has had their eye on the Blue Angels editions from Citizen, this seems like a good time to snatch one up! I am immensely satisfied with my strap version chronograph, and it gets compliments all the time.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> Haven't really been looking but at a quick glance the lows currently seem to be ebay and Jomashop with prices of $340 on leather or $375 with the bracelet. Code SD1825 will take $25 off of $300 on Jomashop today. Also checked out the sold listings on ebay but the recent prices were no better. Do you have a preference for dial color, bracelet/strap?


Thanks. I was planning on the black with the bracelet. I'm in no rush though so I might just wait until black friday or another ebay coupon.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Not sure if this has been posted, but Touch of Modern has a 20% credit return offer + a 5% donation of all sales to Wounded Warrior Project for today only. $300 max for credit back to your account.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

UAconcorde said:


> that makes no sense....


Labor cost difference and parts availability explain most of it. It costs less than $30 to service the ubiquitous 7s26 in most parts of Asia ex - Singapore and Hong Kong. That is not a typo; I have even had vintage King / Grand Seiko movements overhauled for a song.

Lower end Swiss movements, aside from added complexity, often require part replacements, which makes service significantly more expensive.

Anyway, I had already commented a few pages back on how the notion that Swiss watches somehow have lower total cost of ownership is patently false, even in the US.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

The weekend WSJ has an article _China's Luxury Boom Is Winding Down_ that reports a possible luxury watch sales slowdown in China. Richemont reported that sales growth in Asia was just 5% in September, down from 20% "in previous months." However, "sales recovered" in October, but Richemont didn't give details. The author suggest it's due in part to the weaker Chinese currency and stock market. Also, there are reports of a Chinese customs crackdown on shoppers packing large quantities of luxury goods into the country.

Maybe Richemont's pain will translate into bargain hunters' gains.


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

*StrapsCo*


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Does anyone knows any codes for bandrbands? Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

son2silver said:


> Labor cost difference and parts availability explain most of it. It costs less than $30 to service the ubiquitous 7s26 in most parts of Asia ex - Singapore and Hong Kong. That is not a typo; I have even had vintage King / Grand Seiko movements overhauled for a song.
> 
> Lower end Swiss movements, aside from added complexity, often require part replacements, which makes service significantly more expensive.
> 
> Anyway, I had already commented a few pages back on how the notion that Swiss watches somehow have lower total cost of ownership is patently false, even in the US.


so you are saying ETA parts is more expensive than replacing the whole ETA movement.................

your original argument was they service japanese movements but just replace ETA's??


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> And I was thinking it needed a quartz movement for better accuracy and so the price would be less.


I'd go for that if they made it a solar powered quartz.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

UAconcorde said:


> so you are saying ETA parts is more expensive than replacing the whole ETA movement.................
> 
> your original argument was they service japanese movements but just replace ETA's??


It was another member's post that you first quoted. But yes, sourcing ETA parts to Asia bring additional costs to the equation. Shipping is but one of those costs; the artificially limited supply of parts is arguably more significant. The ETA monopoly does monopolistic things, surprise surprise.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Rocat said:


> I'd go for that if they made it a solar powered quartz.


Yeah, because you live in SC (BTW: I went to high school in Newberry). Solar is not a good choice for me. I live in Michigan, so for many months, watches in my watch boxes don't get enough light to charge. My only solar is a G-Shock, which permanently sits in the window sill when not being worn


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Yeah, because you live in SC (BTW: I went to high school in Newberry). Solar is not a good choice for me. I live in Michigan, so for many months, watches in my watch boxes don't get enough light to charge. My only solar is a G-Shock, which permanently sits in the window sill when not being worn


Yeah I can see where solar might not be your best option.

Go Bulldogs!









I'm an Airport High Eagle grad myself from West Cola.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

cel4145 said:


> Yeah, because you live in SC (BTW: I went to high school in Newberry). Solar is not a good choice for me. I live in Michigan, so for many months, watches in my watch boxes don't get enough light to charge. My only solar is a G-Shock, which permanently sits in the window sill when not being worn


I think you believe these solar watches need more exposure to keep running than they do. I've got multiple Citizens and a ProTrek that sit in a drawer most of their lives, and even if I don't wear them for weeks, they still have charge. And the ones with charge indicators are always on high if I wear them with any kind of frequency. I think Eco-Drives are quoted to last 6+ months with no light at all.


----------



## TimGodsil (Mar 11, 2016)

Andy-S said:


> I think you believe these solar watches need more exposure to keep running than they do. I've got multiple Citizens and a ProTrek that sit in a drawer most of their lives, and even if I don't wear them for weeks, they still have charge. And the ones with charge indicators are always on high if I wear them with any kind of frequency. I think Eco-Drives are quoted to last 6+ months with no light at all.


I had a Eco-drive that was in my safe a good 3 months. Battery conked out, of course.

However during the radio-setting process the watch died again (should have charged it longer), causing ALL of the hands to go out of sync.

There is a hidden menu you have to get into, to reset said hands. The second, minute, hour, chrono second, chrono minute, function hand, day hand, and date wheel.

Not fun...


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

yinzburgher said:


> cuica posted this deal a little while back. I'm just adding some links for black dial and white dial variations for $33 from Certified Watch Store.
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-dial-leather-strap-men-s-watch-241006cb.html
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...e-dial-leather-strap-men-s-watch-26028cb.html


I bought four of the black dial version not long ago, based on one of the posts in this thread. They're an okay watch for under $40, but I will say that anyone who pays anywhere near the quoted $120 MSRP has chosen poorly. They feel beefier than a Timex but cheaper than a Casio in the same price range, and unlike the MDV-106 I have, the seconds hand alignments on most of the four are pretty bad. I bought them around $30 and bought them to keep around for Christmas and birthday gifts for nieces and nephews and such, for which they'll serve fine (though I'm tempted to take them apart to correct the hand alignment), just want to warn anyone who thinks they're as nice as some of Victorinox' more expensive offerings (which are often a price/quality bargain).



Andy-S said:


> I think you believe these solar watches need more exposure to keep running than they do. I've got multiple Citizens and a ProTrek that sit in a drawer most of their lives, and even if I don't wear them for weeks, they still have charge. And the ones with charge indicators are always on high if I wear them with any kind of frequency. I think Eco-Drives are quoted to last 6+ months with no light at all.


My father was telling me about his Eco-Drive yesterday. He keeps it in a drawer and wears it maybe once a month, usually with sleeves. When he's worried it's going low, he sets it by the nightlight in a bathroom for a week. It works fine. These things use very, very little juice.


----------



## TexWatcher (Jul 21, 2018)

I have all my solar watches in a glass topped display box under a lamp. I leave the lamp on during the day and they all stay charged.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Andy-S said:


> I think you believe these solar watches need more exposure to keep running than they do. I've got multiple Citizens and a ProTrek that sit in a drawer most of their lives, and even if I don't wear them for weeks, they still have charge. And the ones with charge indicators are always on high if I wear them with any kind of frequency. I think Eco-Drives are quoted to last 6+ months with no light at all.


I suspect I have WAY more watches than you do. It is easily possible that a watch would be in the dark for 6 months or more without seeing light :-d


----------



## TimGodsil (Mar 11, 2016)

watchcrank said:


> I bought four of the black dial version not long ago, based on one of the posts in this thread. They're an okay watch for under $40, but I will say that anyone who pays anywhere near the quoted $120 MSRP has chosen poorly. They feel beefier than a Timex but cheaper than a Casio in the same price range, and unlike the MDV-106 I have, the seconds hand alignments on most of the four are pretty bad. I bought them around $30 and bought them to keep around for Christmas and birthday gifts for nieces and nephews and such, for which they'll serve fine (though I'm tempted to take them apart to correct the hand alignment), just want to warn anyone who thinks they're as nice as some of Victorinox' more expensive offerings (which are often a price/quality bargain).
> 
> My father was telling me about his Eco-Drive yesterday. He keeps it in a drawer and wears it maybe once a month, usually with sleeves. When he's worried it's going low, he sets it by the nightlight in a bathroom for a week. It works fine. These things use very, very little juice.


I would look for a Swiss Army in sapphire crystal. Most of their offerings use them now.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Someone said this past week said that they wanted an Invicta Mickey Mouse watch, but with his hands as the hands. Amazon must have heard you. $70.58.

https://amazon.com/Invicta-Disney-Limited-Quartz-Stainless/dp/B01F7HGV6M/









OK. It's not a dive watch, and it's a quartz. But close enough, and at 43mm, Mickey will show big on your wrist :-!


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

yinzburgher said:


> I'm conflicted. Get this model now or wait until this no date gets released. Which seems more and more like it is never gonna happen. Help me Obi Wan.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/any-info-about-upcoming-zodiac-seawolf-4668641.html




You mean like this no date from Topper x Zodiac "White Wolf" LE to 82 pieces. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

Like the watch 
can't stand the self given nickname


----------



## Bob_the_Wino (Oct 10, 2018)

BTerry2233 said:


> Like the watch
> can't stand the self given nickname


I'm sure it can be trained to respond to a new name.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

P415B said:


> You mean like this no date from Topper x Zodiac "White Wolf" LE to 82 pieces.


Yea, I like it. Thanks, this is the first I've seen it. Switch out the white Bakelite-style bezel for stainless steel and it's perfect for me. A while back, when the titanium Seawolf first came out I stopped in at Topper to try it on. I lamented to Rob that there wasn't a no-date symmetrical steel version. He told me he had a Topper limited edition coming out and it would be more like what I want but he couldn't tell me any more. Then the first one they designed with Eric Singer came out and I thought "Rob was way off, cool watch but not at all what I was talking about." Now it makes sense. He must have have been talking about this. Either that or this watch wasn't in the pipeline yet and he was like "That weird dude might be onto something. Let's get this watch made." Anyway, I like this LE but still I'm thinking about this....


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Shopback.com.au in Australia has 20% cash back at Rakuten Global Market: https://www.shopback.com.au/rakuten-global-market

NOTES
Excludes taxes, fees or additional extras
*Items will have to be shipped using Direct Shipping / Rakuten Global Express to be eligible for Cashback*

I've never had a cash back declined from Shopback, as long as all adblockers are switched off.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Oris Big Crown Automatic for $660. Retail $2050. 
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...68c/oris-big-crown-automatic-733-7649-4031-mb
- Model #: 733 7649 4031 MB..
- Movement: Automatic.
- Case Diameter: 38mm.
- Case Material: Stainless Steel.
- Case Back: Presentation.
- Dial Color: Silver.
- Bracelet Material: Stainless Steel.
- Bracelet Length: 7.5".
- Condition: New.
- Documents: None.
- Box Type: Generic.
- Warranty: Manufacturer's 2 Years









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

MAURICE LACROIX MASTERPIECE DOUBLE RETROGRADE MANUAL WIND.for $3899. Retail $16,800.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...ouble-retrograde-manual-wind-mp7218-ss001-310
- Model #: MP7218-SS001-310..
- Movement: Manual Wind.
- Case Diameter: 46mm.
- Case Material: Stainless Steel.
- Case Back: Presentation.
- Dial Color: Black.
- Water Resistant: 50M.
- Bracelet Material: Leather.
- Bracelet Length: 7.5".
- Functions And Complications: Date.
- Condition: New.
- Documents: None.
- Box Type: Generic.
- Warranty: Manufacturer's 2 Years









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

son2silver said:


> Labor cost difference and parts availability explain most of it. It costs less than $30 to service the ubiquitous 7s26 in most parts of Asia ex - Singapore and Hong Kong. That is not a typo; I have even had vintage King / Grand Seiko movements overhauled for a song.
> 
> Lower end Swiss movements, aside from added complexity, often require part replacements, which makes service significantly more expensive.
> 
> Anyway, I had already commented a few pages back on how the notion that Swiss watches somehow have lower total cost of ownership is patently false, even in the US.


thanks for having my back man, happy vets day!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Edit: Disregard this post, forgot there was a thread for Kickstarters.

But if anyone was interested it was the Direnzo DRZ02.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Don't know if we're allowed posting Kickstarter watches here, but the Direnzo DRZ02 just launched an hour ago. Currently at 490 CHF. I'm obviously not affiliated, just thought some of you would be interested.
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...de-watch-by-direnzo-watch?ref=profile_created
> 
> ...


There is a whole thread devoted to discussing new releases, such as Kickstarter projects:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/2018...s-upcoming-models-etc-l-big-list-4598991.html


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> There is a whole thread devoted to discussing new releases, such as Kickstarter projects:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/2018...s-upcoming-models-etc-l-big-list-4598991.html


Fair enough, I'll delete my post


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Fair enough, I'll delete my post


I don't think you have to delete it. But normally that is where Kickstarter projects get shared.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Here's a "spec champ" deal (meaning: it sounds fantastic "on paper"): stainless, includes bracelet & silicone straps, 9015, sapphire, full lume sandwich Pepsi dial, internal bezel, (supposed) limited edition of only 100 pieces worldwide.....all for $214.99!!!! Whaaaaat????

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...iver-pepsi-automatic-limited-edition-balhdp01


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

My dad's eco drive sat in a drawer for too long and I ended up having to send it back to Citizen to have the movement replaced. It would not charge no matter how long I left it in direct sunlight and it was working fine before storage. 
They replaced the movement and pressure tested it and I think it cost me a hundred bucks. I almost could've replaced the watch for that, but this one had sentimental value.


----------



## TimGodsil (Mar 11, 2016)

john_s said:


> My dad's eco drive sat in a drawer for too long and I ended up having to send it back to Citizen to have the movement replaced. It would not charge no matter how long I left it in direct sunlight and it was working fine before storage.
> They replaced the movement and pressure tested it and I think it cost me a hundred bucks. I almost could've replaced the watch for that, but this one had sentimental value.


Not to go off topic, but the local watch guy in town, who retired due to age, charged around $50 to clean a uncomplicated wind up watch.

Now I see people spending 200-300 dollars.

I wondered why a lot of wind up watches from the 60's, like Hamilton and Bulova don't bring the money they used to, it's because the price to have them serviced costs more than the watch is worth running.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

cel4145 said:


> There is a whole thread devoted to discussing new releases, such as Kickstarter projects:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/2018...s-upcoming-models-etc-l-big-list-4598991.html


Thanks for responding to the OP without deleting the post or attachment! That saved me from having to go look for the kickstarter thread!

and a shamless plug, I have a thread that also leaves a platform to talk about KS projects!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/2018...coming-models-etc-l-big-list-4598991-145.html


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Mondaine Stop-to-Go...$199 at Gemnation

https://www.gemnation.com/watches/M...o&utm_medium=Display&utm_campaign=Retargeting

Mondaine
Stop 2 Go Gottardo Men's Watch
Model A950030363GSET


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Wiggy999 said:


> Mondaine Stop-to-Go...$199 at Gemnation
> 
> https://www.gemnation.com/watches/M...o&utm_medium=Display&utm_campaign=Retargeting
> 
> ...


The brown leather strap got as low as $249 for awhile. But they have seemed to raise prices on that one recently.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

Wiggy999 said:


> Mondaine Stop-to-Go...$199 at Gemnation
> 
> https://www.gemnation.com/watches/M...o&utm_medium=Display&utm_campaign=Retargeting
> 
> ...


I purchased this watch during the last Massdrop and it's awesome. A little smaller than I normally wear, but the history of the train and its use for the bezel is cool. It's a fun watch to talk about and it impresses nonetheless. I put the white strap in the box and put it on a distressed gray/brown leather strap - looks killer with the gray/green bezel.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

wake said:


> I purchased this watch during the last Massdrop and it's awesome. A little smaller than I normally wear, but the history of the train and its use for the bezel is cool. It's a fun watch to talk about and it impresses nonetheless. I put the white strap in the box and put it on a distressed gray/brown leather strap - looks killer with the gray/green bezel.


How are the lugs? They look really wide.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

wake said:


> I purchased this watch during the last Massdrop and it's awesome. A little smaller than I normally wear, but the history of the train and its use for the bezel is cool. It's a fun watch to talk about and it impresses nonetheless. I put the white strap in the box and put it on a distressed gray/brown leather strap - looks killer with the gray/green bezel.


How are the lugs? They look really wide. Flat, I mean.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

Wiggy999 said:


> How are the lugs? They look really wide. Flat, I mean.


I have an 8" wrist so I have no trouble. Because of it's smaller size, at least for me, it's one of my more easier wearing pieces.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

This may have been mentioned already. I heard on my local radio that Amazon was starting their Black Friday sales this Friday the 16th. 

I know Amazon has been pushing some lower prices on some watches already (hello Invicta) that are at or near BF prices of the past. Maybe we'll get lucky this year and they'll actually offer some decent deals for a change. The past few years or so have been


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Rocat said:


> The past few years or so have been


Please finish this sentence, I feel like Sheldon...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Maybe we'll get lucky this year and they'll actually offer some decent deals for a change [unlike] [t]he past few years or so have been


 How's that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

friends, am i reading this wrong?

20% cashback on Rakuten Global from Befrugal and that australian site mentioned earlier, plus Rakuten Global is doing a 10% bonus points back up to 10000 points and 5% bonus points back (up to 10000 points) for using paypal (USA) only, so 20% CB plus 15% in (time limited) points if you buy something 100000 yen exactly and ship to USA? thats sounds too good to be true


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Maybe not a bargain, but a very good deal: Amazon has the Citizen BN0151-09L for $135.91, matching the Jomashop price after discount. And the black variant, BN0150-28E, is being offered for the same price after coupon.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PXVU3GM
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B016R90VBK


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

thedius said:


> Please finish this sentence, I feel like Sheldon...


Sorry about that. The kids distracted me and I had finished the sentence in my head. lol

I meant to say, for me at least, the past few years have been a let down in terms of deals during the BF sales from Amazon.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> How's that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I meant to say the past few years weren't that great in terms of deals from Amazon (at least for me).


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

UAconcorde said:


> friends, am i reading this wrong?
> 
> 20% cashback on Rakuten Global from Befrugal and that australian site mentioned earlier, plus Rakuten Global is doing a 10% bonus points back up to 10000 points and 5% bonus points back (up to 10000 points) for using paypal (USA) only, so 20% CB plus 15% in (time limited) points if you buy something 100000 yen exactly and ship to USA? thats sounds too good to be true


A few of concerns:

1. I'm not confident that Befrugal will work. Good news is that the befrugal's conditions don't say you need to use Rakutens official package forwarding service (Rakuten global express), as ebates now does.

2. The coupon conditions say that you need to use Rakuten global express (I think)...not sure how to do that. Also not sure if you will end up needing to pay duties with this service. Typically don't need to if you use Japan Post.

3. You may be limited to a total of 10,000 points per month, so not sure you can use both coupons together on a 100,000 JPY purchase. I'm not great at reading/comprehending the conditions so I may be interpreting this incorrectly.

Still may be worth a shot though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> A few of concerns:
> 
> 1. I'm not confident that Befrugal will work. Good news is that the befrugal's conditions don't say you need to use Rakutens official package forwarding service (Rakuten global express), as ebates now does.
> 
> ...


I made a big purchase during BeFrugals last 20% off sale, and They are still "investigating" it. They temporarily credited me 5% while they investigate, but $77 vs. $310 is a big difference. I no longer trust befrugal when it comes to Rakuten Global, and would wait for an ebates deal instead.YMMV.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## RKN420 (Nov 2, 2018)

Maybe a decent deal: Luminox XL.8802 for $164.99 at TOM. With the Amex $25 of $125 and 5% Ebates the price comes to $131.74

I am unable to post the link or image since I am new
touchofmodern.com/sales/luminox-395c6468-651c-4819-af9b-8c1a49dbcb4d/luminox-quartz-xl-8802


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Sorry about that. The kids distracted me and I had finished the sentence in my head. lol
> 
> I meant to say, for me at least, the past few years have been a let down in terms of deals during the BF sales from Amazon.


Let down everywhere for the most part.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Doesn't seem like this will last much longer, but WatchStation has an extra 20% off sale with code EXTRA20









That will bring the Jetomatic to $399 and the Super Sea Wolf 53 to $440 (tested).

Zodiac Men's Watches | WATCH STATION®


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

TheJohnP said:


> Doesn't seem like this will last much longer, but WatchStation has an extra 20% off sale with code EXTRA20
> 
> View attachment 13636113
> 
> ...


Same deal was posted here a couple days ago, but these are generally always around that price when they are on sale. Not even a month ago they were the same prices from watchstation. Still a lot of watch for the money, but I would definitely not want to buy them anywhere near msrp.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Just in case anyone missed the giant banner ad at the top of the page. Use code BLKUNDN at Undone Watches to get 20% off black PVD chronographs. Expires 11/25.

https://www.undone.com/en/collectio...m_medium=Display&utm_campaign=BlackFriday2018


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Frederique Constant Slimline Gold Men's Watch FC235M4S5GRY + 2 Extra Straps - *$177* from Certified Watch Store on Ebay

Not a great deal cheaper than elsewhere but in this case you're getting 2 extra straps with the watch.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Frederique...253958864345?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Take 25% off Pre-Owned watches at Ashford.com with code PONOV25. Excludes Rolex.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...=website&utm_source=optimove&utm_medium=email


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

yinzburgher said:


> Frederique Constant Slimline Gold Men's Watch FC235M4S5GRY + 2 Extra Straps - *$177* from Certified Watch Store on Ebay
> 
> Not a great deal cheaper than elsewhere but in this case you're getting 2 extra straps with the watch.
> 
> ...


gold roman numerals with guilloche dial and breguet hands on a NATO strap???? why why

why NATO strap....


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

yinzburgher said:


> Take 25% off Pre-Owned watches at Ashford.com with code PONOV25. Excludes Rolex.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...=website&utm_source=optimove&utm_medium=email


Pretty good deal. About $5,000 off.


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

UAconcorde said:


> gold roman numerals with guilloche dial and breguet hands on a NATO strap???? why why
> 
> why NATO strap....


I've always gotten a kick out of the version of this package they sell with the orange/grey nato. It's like they just had a bunch of natos laying around and thought "Hey, these fit these lugs, why buy more straps?!"


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

yinzburgher said:


> Take 25% off Pre-Owned watches at Ashford.com with code PONOV25. Excludes Rolex.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...=website&utm_source=optimove&utm_medium=email


I noticed Ashford raised prices just enough to essentially negate the extra 5% they usually give off on pre-owned.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

8% Ebay Bucks up to $100. YMMV


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

RyanD said:


> 8% Ebay Bucks up to $100. YMMV


Not for me? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Baume et Mercier Clifton Automatic (store display) for $1349. Retail $2850 Camel3x low $1779.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...cier-clifton-automatic-moa10053-store-display









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

ManOnTime said:


> I noticed Ashford raised prices just enough to essentially negate the extra 5% they usually give off on pre-owned.


Good point. Prices are still unadjusted on eBay for comparison.

If you use your Discover it and Amazon Pay through their site, plus Ebates, you'll get another 8% off total.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Oris Big Crown Pointer Automatic Watch 01 754 7679 4331-07 8 20 32 - *$650* from Massdrop

***Please note that Massdrop's description of the watch does not match the reference number.***

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/oris-big-crown-pointer-automatic-watch#overview


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Garmin Instinct, 20% discount, code BF20

https://www.blacks.co.uk/s:garmin+instinct/?search=garmin+instinct


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

Bulova Men's 96B158 Precisionist for $163

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B15...ie=UTF8&qid=1542141204&sr=8-1&keywords=96B158


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

UAconcorde said:


> Bulova Men's 96B158 Precisionist for $163
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B15...ie=UTF8&qid=1542141204&sr=8-1&keywords=96B158


You can find refurb's, with a factory warranty, on eBay for $99. If you are patient, Amazon has been known to drop the price to around $100.

I have bought from these guys:
https://www.ebay.com/p/Bulova-Mens-...ther-Strap-Watch/15018558353?iid=292575818217

Happy Hunting!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Got this from Rakuten Global today:

*10% Bonus Rakuten Super Point Back*
Get ready with our 2nd round of promotion of 10% Bonus Rakuten Super Points back on your purchase of +14,000JPY. As long as your total purchase order is above 14,000 JPY you can earn up to 10,000 Rakuten Super Points. You can use points from next purchase(1RSP=1JPY).

[Bonus Rakuten Super Point Back]
Nov 13 10:00AM ~ Nov 20 09:59AM(JST)
10% points back on accumulated order amount +14,000JPY

*[Free Shipping]*
Nov 20 10:00AM ~Nov 30 09:59AM(JST)
Shipping discount up to 4,500JPY on orders +10,000JPY

*[PayPal(only for US users)]*
Nov 1 00:00 ~ Dec 31 23:59 (JST)
5% Bonus Rakuten Super Point back on accumulated order amount +17,000JPY
PayPal payment required

*Check out the campaign page for more details and rules
*All times are set in JST = Japan Standard Time. Currency written in JPY = Japanese Yen.

If I'm understanding correctly, that 10% bonus points-back and PayPal 5% bonus will stack. And sometimes individual watch-sellers will offer crazy Rakuten points deals like 10x the typical number of points. This could really add up -- though it's only enabling you to buy the watch after this one.


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Got this from Rakuten Global today:
> 
> *10% Bonus Rakuten Super Point Back*
> Get ready with our 2nd round of promotion of 10% Bonus Rakuten Super Points back on your purchase of +14,000JPY. As long as your total purchase order is above 14,000 JPY you can earn up to 10,000 Rakuten Super Points. You can use points from next purchase(1RSP=1JPY).
> ...


plus 20% cashback from befrugal and that australian cashback site, sorry for mentioning this so many times just want to make sure people get the best possible deal


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

wake said:


> Not for me?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Or me. I've missed the last 3 somehow. I might be too costly to them as I double dip and filed a claim with TopCash after rebates were missing. TopCash got them paid, but suspect I'm on an ebay .....-list somewhere. LOL


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

WatchGecko has their Geckota P-01 small seconds watches on sale.
Normally $308, *currently $256*.
Roughly 17% off.

Sale price is _SAME _for either leather strap or stainless bracelet.






















Keep in mind, you can add the "WATCHUSEEK" code for ANOTHER 10% off (tested) for a total of $231.
Or you can save 20% off by buying £50 ($65) worth of watch straps and using the code "GECKOTA." Also tested, making the watch $205

The specs:
Movement:	Miyota 8218
Watch Lug Width:	20mm
Case Diameter (excluding crown):	40mm
Case Thickness:	13.2mm including crystal
Case Back:	Screw-in sapphire display back
Lug to Lug Length:	49.5mm Lug to Lug, 44.5mm Springbar to Springbar
Case Material:	316L Stainless Steel
Case Finish:	Polished / Brushed
Water Resistant:	10 ATM - 100M
Dial: Multi layer stamped guilloche dial
Crystal: Domed edge sapphire crystal with underside AR coating
Luminescence:	BGW9 SuperLuminova
Crown:	6mm Screw-Down
Power Reserve:	42 Hours


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Big Seiko Astron sale at ToM right now.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-seiko









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Glycine Combat 6 GL0124 is 43mm with date, ETA-2824 for $250 on eBay










Just got the black dial no date version GL0237, same seller, same price, a true bargain.


----------



## TimGodsil (Mar 11, 2016)

Timex Men's Ironman only $13.49 after coupon. These are usually $30 on Amazon
https://www.rakuten.com/shop/timex/...szQ&siteID=lw9MynSeamY-sVVl7OGyzMcUw5ly7zBszQ


----------



## bocbass (Jun 21, 2011)

Got my Glycine Costco Sub yesterday. Anyone else find the band is really "squeaky" against the lugs?


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

bocbass said:


> Got my Glycine Costco Sub yesterday. Anyone else find the band is really "squeaky" against the lugs?


I think someone else mentioned that issue in this thread.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Just ran into this, seems like a good deal - $23.99 for a Swiss watch with sapphire. Mind you - it is 34mm.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-dial-silicone-strap-men-s-watch-26033cb.html


----------



## Nessism (Dec 3, 2009)

bocbass said:


> Got my Glycine Costco Sub yesterday. Anyone else find the band is really "squeaky" against the lugs?


Lots of people in this thread have commented the same. I got one and it's quite annoying (to me anyway).

My bigger gripe with the watch is personal: the face is quite busy with all the lettering and I can't easily pick up the skinny hands at a glance unless I'm wearing my reading glasses. I'm planning to return mine even though it's a great bargain and a beautiful piece.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

bocbass said:


> Got my Glycine Costco Sub yesterday. Anyone else find the band is really "squeaky" against the lugs?


Might be worth reposting the deal for those that missed it last week, as it is still available:
Glycine Combat PVD case for $279 at Costco, non-members can purchase for an additional $15 fee. 
https://www.costco.com/Glycine-Comb...-Men's-Automatic-Watch.product.100454636.html


----------



## Milehigh981 (Dec 30, 2016)

Dub Rubb said:


> Big Seiko Astron sale at ToM right now.
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-seiko
> 
> 
> ...


I only see a sale on used Astron watches.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

TheJohnP said:


> WatchGecko has their Geckota P-01 small seconds watches on sale.
> Normally $308, *currently $256*.
> Roughly 17% off.
> 
> ...


I don't see it being on sale. is there a code?


----------



## Paul M (Aug 3, 2018)

Shows "sale price $258.48" when I check.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

UAconcorde said:


> plus 20% cashback from befrugal and that australian cashback site, sorry for mentioning this so many times just want to make sure people get the best possible deal


Did anyone here actually get the 20% cashback from Befrugal to work for Rakuten Global? All I've seen is posts about issues with it, so I gave it a pass.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Amuthini said:


> TheJohnP said:
> 
> 
> > WatchGecko has their Geckota P-01 small seconds watches on sale.
> ...


Still showing on sale to me. Price is slightly higher by $2, due to fluctuations in currency exchanges. But I listed two codes that will give you additional savings.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Paul M said:


> Shows "sale price $258.48" when I check.


What does? That new skateboard you've asked Santa for? (Yup, these are the types of replies you can expect 'round here when you don't use the "Reply With Quote" tool, lol).


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Anyone have a "tip" on any TouchOfModern percentage off, percentage back as a credit, or any other promo that's gonna be rolling around during the next few days?

Also, this seems to be a pretty good deal - 
MIDO Commander II Automatic Chornometer Black Dial Men's Watch for $500
https://www.jomashop.com/mido-watch...MIzInDq5LU3gIVC1OGCh09hwc6EAEYASABEgJfaPD_BwE

Or eBay for $525 before 8% eBay Bucks (YMMV) - https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153242681694

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Did anyone here actually get the 20% cashback from Befrugal to work for Rakuten Global? All I've seen is posts about issues with it, so I gave it a pass.


I've gotten it successfully twice now.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Ashford has added a LOT of preowned watches that qualify for their 25% off sale with the PONOV25 code.

The highest percentage off is this blingy Wittnauer.







Normally $750
on sale for $90
with additional 25% off, comes to $67
Which is roughly 91% off.

Either way, someone needs to buy this Hamilton Pulsomatic for $304 (with the sales code) before I get too tempted.







Roughly 81% off the $1,645 MSRP is a siren song for this funky automatic with digital display. 
The only thing that is keeping me from pulling the trigger is the integrated rubber strap. Not a fan of rubber straps.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

bocbass said:


> Got my Glycine Costco Sub yesterday. Anyone else find the band is really "squeaky" against the lugs?





basso4735 said:


> I think someone else mentioned that issue in this thread.





Nessism said:


> Lots of people in this thread have commented the same. I got one and it's quite annoying (to me anyway).
> 
> My bigger gripe with the watch is personal: the face is quite busy with all the lettering and I can't easily pick up the skinny hands at a glance unless I'm wearing my reading glasses. I'm planning to return mine even though it's a great bargain and a beautiful piece.





cel4145 said:


> Might be worth reposting the deal for those that missed it last week, as it is still available:
> Glycine Combat PVD case for $279 at Costco, non-members can purchase for an additional $15 fee.
> https://www.costco.com/Glycine-Comb...-Men's-Automatic-Watch.product.100454636.html


As I suggested in my earlier post, the easiest "fix" for the annoyingly squeaking strap on the Cos-bat Sub is to simply remove the strap and apply a tiny dab of Vaseline to where it meets the lugs...works like a charm! With that all said and done, I can't believe just how much I've bonded with that watch...as I'll continue to concur with others here, a helluva bargain for $279.99. And to piggyback that deal with another that's also still running, I received my WatchGecko order yesterday. I'm just blown away that I received all 4 of these for $18.72 delivered! With the exception of the all-black ZuluDiver (which, BTW, looks awesome on the Cos-bat Sub!), they should all still be available to purchase on the WG website.


----------



## Paul M (Aug 3, 2018)

delete


----------



## Paul M (Aug 3, 2018)

dumberdrummer said:


> What does? That new skateboard you've asked Santa for? (Yup, these are the types of replies you can expect 'round here when you don't use the "Reply With Quote" tool, lol).


I'll quote you because there are other posts in between and it's necessary. It's not necessary to clutter a board quoting long posts when your reply is the next one. Easy things shouldn't need explained. Contribute to needless clutter if you must. I don't.


----------



## Timecat (Sep 25, 2012)

Paul M said:


> Shows "sale price $258.48" when I check.





dumberdrummer said:


> What does? That new skateboard you've asked Santa for? (Yup, these are the types of replies you can expect 'round here when you don't use the "Reply With Quote" tool, lol).


I think we're talking about the Watch Gecko Sale here......

If you put roughly $65 worth of straps in your cart along with the P-01 small seconds auto (that's the $258), and put Geckota in the coupon code box, you will get the P-01 for like $205.

https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-p-01-small-seconds.php

The straps and bracelets are on sale as well, some at Black Friday prices....

https://www.watchgecko.com/special-offers.html

This is a really good sale.....

Thanks to TheJohnP for posting!
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...-list-place-thread-7-2018-a-4604625-1420.html


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Glycine Combat 6 GL0124 is 43mm with date, *ETA-2824* for $250 on eBay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be so sure that it's an ETA 2824. Despite the fact that some of their (and gooroo; they're the same company) listings say 25 jewels, they often actually have a Sellita SW-200 26 jewel movement!!! :-|
Very misleading practice if you ask me. Don't believe me? Ask them.


----------



## AmberLeaf (Aug 23, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Got this from Rakuten Global today:
> 
> *10% Bonus Rakuten Super Point Back*
> Get ready with our 2nd round of promotion of 10% Bonus Rakuten Super Points back on your purchase of +14,000JPY. As long as your total purchase order is above 14,000 JPY you can earn up to 10,000 Rakuten Super Points. You can use points from next purchase(1RSP=1JPY).
> ...


I'm stuck at the phonetic registration part.

Google not really helping.


----------



## Timecat (Sep 25, 2012)

AmberLeaf said:


> I'm stuck at the phonetic registration part.
> 
> Google not really helping.


I was having trouble registering as well. Got stuck at the mobile email part. It wouldn't accept a normal email address or something.

But I'm not sure you need to register to get the 10% plus the PayPal 5%. I may be wrong though.....hopefully somebody else has already been down this road....


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Wenger 45mm Roadster, sapphire-coated mineral crystal, 100m WR, screwback case, leather nato strap. *$43*. eBay: $56 (same seller), List: $185, model 010851121

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...dial-leather-strap-men-s-watch-010851121.html










Wenger 43mm Terragraph, sapphire crystal, 100m WR, *$53*. List: $225. model 010541119

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-analog-display-swiss-quartz-brown-watch.html


----------



## AmberLeaf (Aug 23, 2016)

Timecat said:


> I was having trouble registering as well. Got stuck at the mobile email part. It wouldn't accept a normal email address or something.
> 
> But I'm not sure you need to register to get the 10% plus the PayPal 5%. I may be wrong though.....hopefully somebody else has already been down this road....


For some reason, I'm now in without having to do the phonetic thing.

I also found this katakana translator which is meant to be related to the phonetic thing:
https://www.sljfaq.org/cgi/e2k.cgi


----------



## AmberLeaf (Aug 23, 2016)

duplicate


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Joma on the bay has these Waterbury chronos for $49. Love this look. 
















https://www.ebay.com/itm/Timex-Wate...sh=item59164284ac:g:nXYAAOSwG25b5gf6&LH_BIN=1


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

cairoanan said:


> Joma on the bay has these Waterbury chronos for $49. Love this look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These can also be had a bit cheaper if you buy directly from Jomashop and use the code GOOGLE5 for an additional $5 off.

Edit: Sorry, not quite true. Just realized the price is under the free shipping threshold so its not really much of a difference whether you buy through ebay or directly from Jomashop.


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> These can also be had a bit cheaper if you buy directly from Jomashop and use the code GOOGLE5 for an additional $5 off.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, not quite true. Just realized the price is under the free shipping threshold so its not really much of a difference whether you buy through ebay or directly from Jomashop.


I've got to lay off this thread--it's costing me money! Just order the blue dial directly from Joma. With the code, plus shipping, the total cost was a little over $47.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Paul M said:


> I'll quote you because there are other posts in between and it's necessary. It's not necessary to clutter a board quoting long posts when your reply is the next one. Easy things shouldn't need explained. Contribute to needless clutter if you must. I don't.


Apparently you do need them explained. Please do the bare minimum by referencing what you are replying to so that it's clear to all. Thanks.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Nessism said:


> Lots of people in this thread have commented the same. I got one and it's quite annoying (to me anyway).
> 
> My bigger gripe with the watch is personal: the face is quite busy with all the lettering and I can't easily pick up the skinny hands at a glance unless I'm wearing my reading glasses. I'm planning to return mine even though it's a great bargain and a beautiful piece.


Same here...I already returned mine as well. The red date really got to me and not in a good way. Just a bit too much going on once I saw it in-person.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

ohhenry1 said:


> Piggybacking off of Boston Charlie's post . . .
> 
> *Orient Ray II for $115.83* after stacked Creation Watches automatic in-cart 10% discount + 10% PICKUPTEN ebay code. Free shipping. Confirmed. As a point of reference, that's lower than it's ever been on Amazon.
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Ray...114610?hash=item41e30c6532:g:ORIAAOSwoX5arOID


*Thanks* for posting this deal a few weeks back! Great price included super fast DHL express shipping.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Article about Black Friday retail:

https://wallethub.com/edu/best-worst-retailers-for-black-friday/8385/


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GeneralSkinny said:


> I wouldn't be so sure that it's an ETA 2824. Despite the fact that some of their (and gooroo; they're the same company) listings say 25 jewels, they often actually have a Sellita SW-200 26 jewel movement!!! :-|
> Very misleading practice if you ask me. Don't believe me? Ask them.


Could be either ETA or Sellita, both Glycine and C.Ward are not transparent about which one they are using at any particular time, depending on what they have in stock. Each label them with both with the same internal movement number. I have Glycine and CW with each.

Have never had any issue with a Sellita. They seem to be reiable, accurate and robust enough for general use.

When the going gets rough, I wear a G-Shock anyway.


----------



## Nessism (Dec 3, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> Could be either ETA or Sellita, both Glycine and C.Ward are not transparent about which one they are using at any particular time, depending on what they have in stock. Each label them with both with the same internal movement number. I have Glycine and CW with each.
> 
> Have never had any issue with a Sellita. They seem to be reiable, accurate and robust enough for general use.
> 
> When the going gets rough, I wear a G-Shock anyway.


I bought a Glycine Combat 7 a while back and had to really search in order to find an ETA unit. I was under the impression (possibly wrong) that the ETA samples were older, before the switch to Sellita. Regardless, I think both Sellita and ETA are good. I give the nod to ETA overall though since they designed the movement. Sellita is just making a nice copy.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

This Timex Todd Snyder 40mm Quartz on bracelet won't break your bank:
https://www.jomashop.com/timex-todd-snyder-watch-txw4b05900.html
$22.38 shipped (free shipping code: FASTSHIP)
Maybe there's another coupon that I'm not aware of.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Article about Black Friday retail:
> 
> https://wallethub.com/edu/best-worst-retailers-for-black-friday/8385/


Interesting.

Black Friday tip: Know what you want and know what a superb deal is. Black Friday has become a cliche where your average consumer goes out and buys whatever is on sale. Average consumer doesn't obsess over deals in detail like we do here, they know there will be "good" discounts on this day. Good enough for most. Retailers know this, and in addition to what for some time now has become totally unrealistic "regular prices" for many products, a savvy shopper has to do his homework and be patient. For me it's just another shopping day where deals may be expected but not guaranteed.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

fandi said:


> This Timex Todd Snyder 40mm Quartz on bracelet won't break your bank:
> https://www.jomashop.com/timex-todd-snyder-watch-txw4b05900.html
> $22.38 shipped (free shipping code: FASTSHIP)
> Maybe there's another coupon that I'm not aware of.


Beware .. it says ships in 2-3 weeks which means whenever ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

fandi said:


> This Timex Todd Snyder 40mm Quartz on bracelet won't break your bank:
> https://www.jomashop.com/timex-todd-snyder-watch-txw4b05900.html
> $22.38 shipped (free shipping code: FASTSHIP)
> Maybe there's another coupon that I'm not aware of.


That bracelet looks like it will rip every single hair off my wrist. Still super good price though


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

halaku said:


> Beware .. it says ships in 2-3 weeks which means whenever ..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Correction. Which means 'never' 

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

basso4735 said:


> I think someone else mentioned that issue in this thread.


Really bad at first. Seems to have gone away after wearing it for one day. Worried about how easily the case finish will scratch.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Linking to a post from Slickdeals for rose gold Patek from Jomashop for a paltry $56K. Didn't make it through all the comments but they're usually worth a read.<|

https://slickdeals.net/f/12259978-p...watch-56000?src=SiteSearchV2_SearchBarV2Algo1

Also, if you can afford this watch your future is very bright and you're gonna need these...&#8230;&#8230;b-)

https://slickdeals.net/f/12212314-r...ch-free-s-h?src=SiteSearchV2_SearchBarV2Algo1


----------



## Bob_the_Wino (Oct 10, 2018)

Paul M said:


> I'll quote you because there are other posts in between and it's necessary. It's not necessary to clutter a board quoting long posts when your reply is the next one. Easy things shouldn't need explained. Contribute to needless clutter if you must. I don't.


*PROTIP:* If you want (non-smartass) replies, don't make extra work for those whose help you're soliciting.
*Remember!* - Just because _you_ know you're replying to what should be the post immediately before yours (even if your reply doesn't wind up on the next page, and someone else doesn't post something a microsecond before you do), nobody else is likely to assume it to have been your intent.

*PROTIP:* Trim long attributions!
*Remember!* - Yes, you can edit quoted sections. See _fig. 1._









For more information, RFC1855, though somewhat dated by now, may be of help; section 3 is probably the most relevant.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

capisce1987 said:


> Anyone have a "tip" on any TouchOfModern percentage off, percentage back as a credit, or any other promo that's gonna be rolling around during the next few days?
> 
> Also, this seems to be a pretty good deal -
> MIDO Commander II Automatic Chornometer Black Dial Men's Watch for $500
> ...


Its targeted but amex has a $25 back on $125+ spent at touch of modern

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

fandi said:


> This Timex Todd Snyder 40mm Quartz on bracelet won't break your bank:
> https://www.jomashop.com/timex-todd-snyder-watch-txw4b05900.html
> $22.38 shipped (free shipping code: FASTSHIP)
> Maybe there's another coupon that I'm not aware of.


Out of stock now.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Maurice Lacroix Silver Dial Leather Strap Men's Watch LC6098SS0011201 - *$546* from Certified Watch Store with code EBAT15

Another 1% back from Ebates.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...eather-strap-men-s-watch-lc6098ss0011201.html









While looking around for other ML watches, I saw a seller called purchasedirect on Ebay has very reasonable prices on a few different models. Here's one.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Maurice-La...h=item4b55150e53:g:AZQAAOSwhX5b7GpK:rk:8:pf:0


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you to the person that posted the watchgecko deal. If you use "watchgecko" as promo code, you save an extra 10pct. 
The $22 mesh is quite awesome and so are the NATO's.


































It has 6 micro adjustments on the clasp that I can really appreciate.

I don't need more but at that price, I might order 2 more for the future.

The No Limits rubber isn't as nice as their flat vents in quality. So much stiffer. I wouldn't recommend it but it was worth the gamble.










Their flat vents are awesome. As good as it gets. I think I bought a black one for $5 even if I have one already along with other colors.

Looks like they still have plenty inventory.


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

PetWatch said:


> yankeexpress said:
> 
> 
> > Article about Black Friday retail:
> ...


There's a problem with these numbers too. Couple of vendors usually raise prices well before to artificially inflate their discounts.


----------



## AmberLeaf (Aug 23, 2016)

I can't find any bargains on Rakuten, despite the 20% Befrugal cashback.

Maybe that's because I have to pay 20% VAT on imports into the UK. Or maybe I'm just looking at the wrong watches. 

Any hot tips under $500?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

AmberLeaf said:


> I can't find any bargains on Rakuten, despite the 20% Befrugal cashback.
> 
> Maybe that's because I have to pay 20% VAT on imports into the UK. Or maybe I'm just looking at the wrong watches.
> 
> Any hot tips under $500?


Search for models that you know are JDM specific and that is usually where the deals are

Also Japanese are very very conservative when describing the condition of used goods. Look for A ratings and you should be getting a MINT piece for cheap.


----------



## AmberLeaf (Aug 23, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Search for models that you know are JDM specific and that is usually where the deals are
> 
> Also Japanese are very very conservative when describing the condition of used goods. Look for A ratings and you should be getting a MINT piece for cheap.


I had noticed that some of the detailed photos weren't showing much wear on 'good' or even 'acceptable' designated watches.

I saw a couple of (new) presage watches that look good value and will continue my search!


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Found a 40% off mystery Kohl’s coupon in my email this morning. Finally grabbed a square G Shock for cheap. YMMV.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Fortis Marinemaster chronograph for $900 from Shopworn.

https://www.shopworn.com/product/fortis-b42-marinemaster-orange-chronograph-mens-watch-671-17-41-si-20/?mc_cid=b2c2e46326&mc_eid=ff134040d2


----------



## handcrank1 (Mar 17, 2018)

When/if they restock, and/if they offer the same price this is a bargain!

https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0162.html


----------



## Longtimer (Oct 27, 2018)

You can try to generate the 40% off Kohls coupon code at https :// www . bradsdeals.com/coupons/kohls?coupon=mysteryoffer

1) If you're using Firefox or Chrome, just have one browser window in which you logged in with the item in your cart. 
2) Bookmark the above link and open it in a private browser session and click on the "Click to Reveal" button. Apply the code. If you don't get the 40%, remove the code from the Cash & Promos popup window, close the private browser session, and try again until you get the 40%.

Took me a few tries, but I got it. There are some decent prices on the Seiko Prospex watches with the 40% off + the Kohls Cash. Example: SRPB55 is $252 before tax - the $50 Kohl Cash.


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

any hot tips on rakuten global for around $1K?


----------



## AmberLeaf (Aug 23, 2016)

Talk me out of this scuffed up, overpriced, oversized, heavy, quartz monstrosity pls?

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/auc-oakhouseisuzu78/item/oa205881/


----------



## AmberLeaf (Aug 23, 2016)

.


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

I have a coupon for $125 off $625 or more at Christopher Ward. PM if someone wants it.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

AmberLeaf said:


> Talk me out of this scuffed up, overpriced, oversized, heavy, quartz monstrosity pls?
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/auc-oakhouseisuzu78/item/oa205881/


Get the reissue/revision of the 62mas, the SPB051









Smaller size at 42.6mm, and you can find them in excellent/near mint condition for the same price (check watchrecon).


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Could be either ETA or Sellita, both Glycine and C.Ward are not transparent about which one they are using at any particular time, depending on what they have in stock. Each label them with both with the same internal movement number. I have Glycine and CW with each.
> 
> Have never had any issue with a Sellita. They seem to be reiable, accurate and robust enough for general use.
> 
> When the going gets rough, I wear a G-Shock anyway.


I'm not saying anything is wrong with Sellita. Just pointing out that the seller *knowingly *posts listings advertising a 25 jewel movement even though it has a 26 jewel movement. 
Some people prefer ETA and may be tricked into thinking it's an older eta 2824 model because the ad says 25 jewels.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

AmberLeaf said:


> Talk me out of this scuffed up, overpriced, oversized, heavy, quartz monstrosity pls?
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/auc-oakhouseisuzu78/item/oa205881/


It's a scuffed up, overpriced, oversized, heavy, quartz monstrosity, so don't buy it. Boy, that was easy.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Velez84 said:


> I have a coupon for $125 off $625 or more at Christopher Ward. PM if someone wants it.


Does it works on clearance too?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

handcrank1 said:


> When/if they restock, and/if they offer the same price this is a bargain!
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0162.html


If ever they have it back in stock .. the price will be higher ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

It does not work on clearance or sales items



Ossamanity said:


> Velez84 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a coupon for $125 off $625 or more at Christopher Ward. PM if someone wants it.
> ...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Ossamanity said:


> Does it works on clearance too?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"* Valid until midnight 24 December 2018. Enter code in the "promo code" box at checkout to apply the saving. Voucher codes are not valid on clearance, sale, nearly new or archive items. T&Cs apply, see vouchers for details."


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Don't follow the brand, so unsure if this is a good deal or not.
Certified Watch Store has this Oris Artelier Silver Dial Leather Strap Men's Watch (73377214051LS) for *$568*









Cheapest I could see listing on Chrono24 was $750.

This is out of my budget or I'd consider pulling the trigger, 'cause that guilloche dial is gorgeous.
In case someone wants the direct link - https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-leather-strap-men-s-watch-73377214051ls.html


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

Hey at the risk of sounding like an idiot, ( too late) what is a guilloche dial?



TheJohnP said:


> Cheapest I could see listing on Chrono24 was $750.
> 
> This is out of my budget or I'd consider pulling the trigger, 'cause that guilloche dial is gorgeous.
> In case someone wants the direct link - https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-leather-strap-men-s-watch-73377214051ls.html


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

So many sweet, brand new Seikos you can get at similar prices. Plus, Black Friday bundaroo coming!


AmberLeaf said:


> Talk me out of this scuffed up, overpriced, oversized, heavy, quartz monstrosity pls?
> 
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/auc-oakhouseisuzu78/item/oa205881/


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

http://www.dutyfreeislandshop.com/mens-watches?stock_status=1&watch_style=119

I don't know if this is cheating or not, but there are at least 2 bargains that I see on this page... one I took advantage of...

The Citizen "Fugu" - NY0080 for $189

...and...

The Orient Nami - Blue Dial - $149

And even the Citizen BN0190 for $173 is a pretty good deal.

Those Fugu's are going for $450 on Amazon, and the best price I have seen, that keeps going up, is Watches88 fir like $280.

And though I have seen Nami's go for around $160, I haven't seen the blue dial model for anywhere near that; doesn't mean it doesn't exist some where else, but this us just what I have found.

I've ordered from them before, several months ago and no issues, so I am hoping for the best again.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

glen8ak said:


> Hey at the risk of sounding like an idiot, ( too late) what is a guilloche dial?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


This thread should help

Guilloche Dials: What is true guilloche? What is your best pick and price point? https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1945433


----------



## AmberLeaf (Aug 23, 2016)

glen8ak said:


> So many sweet, brand new Seikos you can get at similar prices. Plus, Black Friday bundaroo coming!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I hear you.

Only looking at it because of the 20% cashback. But all it really does is mitigate the import tax I'd have to pay. And there's still the handling fee, currency conversion fee etc.

I'll probably wait for BF.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Longtimer said:


> You can try to generate the 40% off Kohls coupon code at https :// www . bradsdeals.com/coupons/kohls?coupon=mysteryoffer
> 
> 1) If you're using Firefox or Chrome, just have one browser window in which you logged in with the item in your cart.
> 2) Bookmark the above link and open it in a private browser session and click on the "Click to Reveal" button. Apply the code. If you don't get the 40%, remove the code from the Cash & Promos popup window, close the private browser session, and try again until you get the 40%.
> ...


Thanks! SNE498 for $229, ($216 + tax.)

Edit:..... + $40 kohls cash!


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

handcrank1 said:


> When/if they restock, and/if they offer the same price this is a bargain!
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0162.html


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that joma consistently has very good prices on (some) out-of-stock items. I don't know if it's just a placeholder on their system, I don't know if the watch was ever actually sold at that price, but very frequently I see watches that are out of stock on jomashop markedly cheaper than anywhere else. When you look at items that are in stock, however, they aren't anywhere near as competitively priced...

I believe this has been discussed in the past, so I'm not the only one that's noticing this...

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob_the_Wino (Oct 10, 2018)

Looks like NordstromRack.com has gotten a new influx in the past day or two. A fair number of basic Eco-Drives this time, plus the Red Arrows Skyhawk A-T. A smattering of the same Tissots I've seen come and go a few times, from their Quickster (NBA and others) and Touch quartzes to a couple COSC Powermatics. TheJohnP might like their Ballade III models, which have a passing similarity to that Oris. I saw a couple or so Raymond Weil quartzes too.

Many only have one or two in stock and may vanish soon.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

TheJohnP said:


> This thread should help
> 
> Guilloche Dials: What is true guilloche? What is your best pick and price point? https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1945433


Thanks, interesting thread (until it deteriorated into a to and fro argument about what is, and what is not, guilloche)


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

fandi said:


> This Timex Todd Snyder 40mm Quartz on bracelet won't break your bank:
> https://www.jomashop.com/timex-todd-snyder-watch-txw4b05900.html
> $22.38 shipped (free shipping code: FASTSHIP)
> Maybe there's another coupon that I'm not aware of.


OOS


----------



## InDNavVet (May 1, 2018)

capisce1987 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that joma consistently has very good prices on (some) out-of-stock items. I don't know if it's just a placeholder on their system, I don't know if the watch was ever actually sold at that price, but very frequently I see watches that are out of stock on jomashop markedly cheaper than anywhere else. When you look at items that are in stock, however, they aren't anywhere near as competitively priced...
> 
> I believe this has been discussed in the past, so I'm not the only one that's noticing this...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


NOT A DEAL:

I agree. I actually had another member try to use a price from an out of stock jomashop item as 'proof' that an item I was selling was worth less than what I had determined the value to be. Sad part was, it was a different color dial than the one I was selling, which, BTW, jomashop DID have in stock, at almost DOUBLE the value...but he didn;t want to sue the actual item I was selling that was in stock as validation for what the item was currently selling for--no, no--let's use an 'out-of-stock' model in a different color, because surely, that is more representative of the value, right??

In the end, he just did not want to do the deal, I guess...got cold feet, but one cannot use an out of stock item's price as validation of worth for a watch; most likely, even if it did sell for that at one time, it was likely something they had only one or two items left in stock, and just wanted to deplete their stock of that item.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Not sure if this has been posted yet, not a bargain but a great deal IMO

Manchester Watch Works Swiss Made Beluga Ascent I with the Ascent bezel or 60 minute bezel on sale $599

That's a lot of watch for the prize IMO
- 41mm x 50mm x 13mm
- 500m water resistance with helium escape valve
- Raised and beveled sapphire crystal with inner anti-reflective coating
- 24 hour brushed steel outer dial ring
- Drilled through lug holes
-BGW9 lunes bezel 
- Swiss made ETA 2824-2 timed and regulated to 3 positions


__
http://instagr.am/p/BqLwSBhH0Ds/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

N.A.D.



capisce1987 said:


> ...I don't know if the watch was ever actually sold at that price, but very frequently I see watches that are out of stock on jomashop markedly cheaper than anywhere else...


Yes! And when I see those phenomenal prices on OOS watches, what do I do? Keep checking back, then get distracted by more expensive watches that are in stock. Hey, it costs Joma nothing to establish itself as a low price leader on watches it doesn't actually stock or sell. Maybe it's just a mind game to get me coming back?

I will say this: All the watches I want to buy are OOS at Jomashop!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

Deep Blue has the Abolone and Mother of Pearl divers back in stock. With the code DEEP you can get 40% off these watches.

https://www.deepbluewatches.com/ma10co.html

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

InDNavVet said:


> http://www.dutyfreeislandshop.com/mens-watches?stock_status=1&watch_style=119
> 
> I don't know if this is cheating or not, but there are at least 2 bargains that I see on this page... one I took advantage of...
> 
> ...


Sweet. Just ordered a fugu the international free shipping sold me. 
Do these have chinese date wheel. I have been lusting for a weird day wheel.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Bob_the_Wino said:


> Looks like NordstromRack.com has gotten a new influx in the past day or two. A fair number of basic Eco-Drives this time, plus the Red Arrows Skyhawk A-T. A smattering of the same Tissots I've seen come and go a few times, from their Quickster (NBA and others) and Touch quartzes to a couple COSC Powermatics. TheJohnP might like their Ballade III models, which have a passing similarity to that Oris. I saw a couple or so Raymond Weil quartzes too.
> 
> Many only have one or two in stock and may vanish soon.


Thanks for the tip Bob, will have to do a search for the Tissot Ballade.

Did look through the Nordstromrack deals and this caught my eye as one others might want to jump on.

Bulova Accutron II for $200. One left.


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

Maradonio said:


> Sweet. Just ordered a fugu the international free shipping sold me.
> Do these have chinese date wheel. I have been lusting for a weird day wheel.


Ah, just a word of advice, the Citizen box option is NOT the LE dive tank case


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Astra Watch A12 Pilot Watch $129.96

https://astrawatches.com/collections/all









Watch Highlights

44mm Case
Miyota 8215 Automatic Movement- 21 Jewels- 21,600 Bph- 42 Hour Reserve
Zero distortion, double-domed sapphire glass with custom cut edge.
Italian leather band featuring quick change mechanism.
316L Stainless Steel case
Date Window
Screw down case back with mineral glass window.
5 ATM / 50metres / 165ft Water resistance: Will resist moisture and can also be worn while swimming in shallow water.
Sturdy Embossed Leather Box
What's Include

Astra Watch
Embossed Leather Box
Free Worldwide Shipping
Our Warranty


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> Astra Watch A12 Pilot Watch $129.96
> 
> https://astrawatches.com/collections/all
> 
> ...


That's actually pretty good looking. Any feedback on the finishing/quality?

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

yes id like to know too


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Automatic Chronograph H64666555 - *$699* from Ashford

Get another 3% cash back through Ebates.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...haki+aviation+pilot+auto+chrono/H64666555.pid









Some info about the movement.

https://watchbase.com/hamilton/caliber/h-31


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Maradonio said:


> Sweet. Just ordered a fugu the international free shipping sold me.
> Do these have chinese date wheel. I have been lusting for a weird day wheel.


Then if you don't set the date right, no one knows!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Glycine Quartz 3754.14AV.LB9-4 Men's Black Genuine Leather White Dial Watch - *$79* on ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-37...c:USPSPriority!15201!US!-1:rk:7:pf:0&LH_BIN=1


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

raheelc said:


> That's actually pretty good looking. Any feedback on the finishing/quality?
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


I have no experience with it but there are a smattering of reviews available on line about it. But for $129......not much risk there.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$8500 for Glashutte perpetual calendar. Code DMSEN8500

Not the cheapest perpetual, but maybe the best bargain.

https://www.ashford.com/us/100-02-13-02-04.pid


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> I have no experience with it but there are a smattering of reviews available on line about it. But for $129......not much risk there.


Cool, will check some reviews out. Been looking for a pilot watch lately. Really like the Laco Bell X1 but the price is a bit high for the movement. This may be a good alternative

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> I have no experience with it but there are a smattering of reviews available on line about it. But for $129......not much risk there.


Agreed but I'd avoid the Orange NATO strap option as there appears to be a non-negligible price difference.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Aevig Valkyr -

_10% Discount: Discounted for small blemishes on some index. Technically 100% new but with small blemish on index. Sold as is. No returns. _









379 Euro including VAT......for those stateside after VAT is removed and shipping is included it works out to $385 USD delivered.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> Agreed but I'd avoid the Orange NATO strap option as there appears to be a non-negligible price difference.
> 
> View attachment 13643445


That strap must be woven from Carrot Top's hair to command that kind of premium.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Picked up the blue dial Astra. Hopefully its as nice in the flesh as it is in the pictures!

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> Agreed but I'd avoid the Orange NATO strap option as there appears to be a non-negligible price difference.
> 
> View attachment 13643445


What do you mean? I thought $130,000 was a good deal and already purchased 2, with my 3rd on the way.


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

double post


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Invicta 8932OB Pro Diver* QUARTZ - *$39.68*
37.5mm stainless steel case, PC32A quartz movement, 200M WR, push-pull crown, coin edge bezel



*Invicta 9094OB Pro Diver* AUTOMATIC - *$59.53*
40mm staineless steel case, TMI NH35A automatic movement, 200M WR, screw-down crown, coin edge bezel



*Invicta 6621 Specialty II* quartz chronograph - *$47.64* ($71.67 on Jomashop)
45mm x 13mm stainless steel case, 100M WR, Flame Fusion crystal, unidirectional diver bezel

There are two versions of this model. One has a Swiss ISA 8172-220 quartz chronograph movement w/Day sub-dial at 6H. The other one has a Seiko/TMI VD53 quartz chronograph movement. The listing shows the VD53 model in photos, but the specifications are reflecting the ISA 8172-220 version.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Guanqin GJ16009*_ flyback automatic - *$46.10* w/coupon in listing
40mm x 12mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, 100M WR, Shanghai Jing He JHS-70G (AKA - JH3070/JHL70) automatic movement w/retrograde Day and Date, 4 colorways

To get this price you must select the *$19 off $60 coupon*, and then* in your cart*, select *"not join activity"* on the *$15 Off $50 promotion*. The $19 coupon will then be available to apply at *Checkout*.


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> _*Guanqin GJ16009*_ flyback automatic - *$46.10* w/coupon in listing
> 40mm x 12mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, 100M WR, Sea-Gull ST2504 automatic movement w/flyback Day and Date, 4 colorways


An intriguing looking watch. I wonder of what watch this is a homage. And with the hour+minute hands blending in to the background, sounds like telling time is not the intended primary function. How about blue hands for the silver dial to match the screw color? Or darker grey... Cool!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Guanqin GJ16016* automatic w/power reserve - *$38.95 w/$15 Off $50 promotion*
42mm x 12mm stainless steel case, Hanzhou 2BA0 automatic movement, steel mesh band, 5 ATM WR, 5 colorways


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

PeekPoke said:


> An intriguing looking watch. I wonder of what watch this is a homage. And with the hour+minute hands blending in to the background, sounds like telling time is not the intended primary function. How about blue hands for the silver dial to match the screw color? Or darker grey... Cool!


These are copies (with some aesthetic changes) of the Seagull M172S and similar watches in the Seagull lineup such as M162S, using the same movement. Seagull has very good QC on their own self-branded watches and movements. Can't speak as to the regulation on the seagull movements (or the rest of the components) used on the Guanqin. I was satisfied, but not overwhelmingly so, with the quality of my Guanqin Nomos-wannabe, which was funnily enough also posted as I was typing up this comment.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> _*Guanqin GJ16009*_ flyback automatic - *$46.10* w/coupon in listing
> 40mm x 12mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, 100M WR, Sea-Gull ST2504 automatic movement w/flyback Day and Date, 4 colorways
> 
> To get this price you must select the *$19 off $60 coupon*, and then* in your cart*, select *"not join activity"* on the *$15 Off $50 promotion*. The $19 coupon will then be available to apply at *Checkout*.


My last Guanqin is still running like a champ. Grabbed this guy for $37.95.

Thanks!


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Maradonio said:


> Sweet. Just ordered a fugu the international free shipping sold me.
> Do these have chinese date wheel. I have been lusting for a weird day wheel.


Yes they come with the Chinese date wheel.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Another good price on an automatic Citizen "diver" (in this case a 100m)... NH8380-15E for $101.19. And 8% Ebay Bucks.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Citizen-Marine-Mens-Automatic-Watch-NH8380-15E/283024951621

The same eBay seller also has the black, PVD-case version of this watch similarly priced.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> That strap must be woven from Carrot Top's hair to command that kind of premium.


Ew.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Flash Sale!*

*Cadisen C1009 *(Longines Conquest homage) - *$37.10* w/$15 Off $50 promotion
39mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, Miyota 8215 automatic movement, 50M/5 ATM WR


----------



## Vint8ge (Sep 10, 2018)

Long island DEALS NOT LIVE YET SEE DETAILS but you can see the watches they are gonna discount

https://www.longislandwatch.com/Bla...1949.htm?searching=Y&sort=11&cat=1949&show=18


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

I know there was a watchgecko sale going on lately for some of their straps, is there any sort of promo code etc for their watches (other than WATCHUSEEK)? Their k-01 type A is looking mighty tempting, especially since it has an ETA movement and a sterile dial. 

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

raheelc said:


> I know there was a watchgecko sale going on lately for some of their straps, is there any sort of promo code etc for their watches (other than WATCHUSEEK)? Their k-01 type A is looking mighty tempting, especially since it has an ETA movement and a sterile dial.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Should still be going on, but if you buy roughly $65 (50 GPB) and use GECKOTA, that should get you 20% off. Not sure if you can add WATCHUSEEK on top of that, but doubt it.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Boldr has 25% off Voyagers, Journey, Explorers and Venture with code #BEBOLDR, and get a free strap with Odyssey and Expedition using code ONTHEHSE.
https://www.boldrsupply.co/


----------



## TimGodsil (Mar 11, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> Boldr has 25% off Voyagers, Journey, Explorers and Venture with code #BEBOLDR, and get a free strap with Odyssey and Expedition using code ONTHEHSE.
> https://www.boldrsupply.co/


Boldr has a lifetime warranty of a "small fee" of $70. One watch I looked at was $110 with discount.

IDK about you, but if I have to pay close to 70% of the watch for a "small fee" to get replaced, it sounds to me like I'm just getting another one at "their cost".


----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)

raheelc said:


> I know there was a watchgecko sale going on lately for some of their straps, is there any sort of promo code etc for their watches (other than WATCHUSEEK)? Their k-01 type A is looking mighty tempting, especially since it has an ETA movement and a sterile dial.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Hi. Bought the K-01 Type A a couple of weeks ago, with the deal that TheJohnP mentioned. Buy 50 GBP worth of straps and get 20% off on a Geckota watch using code GECKOTA. Forgot about the WATCHUSEEK code, but from what I've gathered from other posts, it should work on top of other discount codes. (No harm in trying it)
Love the K-01.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Hi. Bought the K-01 Type A a couple of weeks ago, with the deal that TheJohnP mentioned. Buy 50 GBP worth of straps and get 20% off on a Geckota watch using code GECKOTA. Forgot about the WATCHUSEEK code, but from what I've gathered from other posts, it should work on top of other discount codes. (No harm in trying it)
> Love the K-01.


Thanks! Which color did you buy? Could pm me some pictures if it's not too much trouble?

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Astra Watch A12 Pilot Watch $129.96
> 
> https://astrawatches.com/collections/all
> 
> View attachment 13643387


From Alpina to Zenith. Or is that Zelda?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

flypanam said:


> These are copies (with some aesthetic changes) of the Seagull M172S and similar watches in the Seagull lineup such as M162S, using the same movement. Seagull has very good QC on their own self-branded watches and movements. Can't speak as to the regulation on the seagull movements (or the rest of the components) used on the Guanqin. I was satisfied, but not overwhelmingly so, with the quality of my Guanqin Nomos-wannabe, which was funnily enough also posted as I was typing up this comment.
> 
> View attachment 13643515


I have a handful of eBay Parnis watches containing Seagull ST21xx movements, including one with the above movement that cost about US$50. They're pretty much throw-away at that price and the straps are junk but none have given me any trouble so far.

For some reason the Parnis version of the above has an additional seconds hand attached the the balance wheel.


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

InDNavVet said:


> http://www.dutyfreeislandshop.com/mens-watches?stock_status=1&watch_style=119
> 
> I don't know if this is cheating or not, but there are at least 2 bargains that I see on this page... one I took advantage of...
> 
> ...


Last week I receive the blue Nani from dutyfreeisland, nice watch and good service.

Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## TimGodsil (Mar 11, 2016)

Saks Outlet has a Swiss Army Auto on clearance for $230.39

Swiss Made. Automatic. Sapphire Crystal.

https://www.saksoff5th.com/victorin...ctorinox+Swiss+Army&N=302023725&bmUID=msnZ8SR

They also have a Citizen Eco-Drive with Chrono for only $147.50 I think at other stores it is usually $180-$200
https://www.saksoff5th.com/citizen-...4294964269+302023725+4294965551&bmUID=msnZikz


----------



## bsenn (Mar 7, 2017)

TimGodsil said:


> Saks Outlet has a Swiss Army Auto on clearance for $230.39
> 
> Swiss Made. Automatic. Sapphire Crystal.
> 
> ...


The photos of the Victorinox show a Night Vision, which is quartz. Nice enough watches (I have one(, but not an automatic.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Ebay Australia 10% off Everything (Min spend $120 & Max discount $300 per transaction) using the code *PUSH10*

This offer commences at 10.00 (AEDT) on 16 November and ends at 23.59 (AEDT) on 18 November 2018

T's & C's: https://pages2.ebay.com.au/Buyer_coupons/push10


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

eljay said:


> From Alpina to Zenith. Or is that Zelda?


I was going to say the same thing. It is the Triforce for sure. If I was bashing around Hyrule then I would wear one.

It is dangerous to go alone, take this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

bsenn said:


> The photos of the Victorinox show a Night Vision, which is quartz. Nice enough watches (I have one(, but not an automatic.


Yeah, the model they claim, the Ambassador, is the Victorinox version of a Rolex Day Date, which that Night Vision picture clearly isn't.


----------



## bogray57 (Jan 6, 2014)

Vint8ge said:


> Long island DEALS NOT LIVE YET SEE DETAILS but you can see the watches they are gonna discount
> 
> https://www.longislandwatch.com/Bla...1949.htm?searching=Y&sort=11&cat=1949&show=18


Just a quick scan thru a few pages here and I would tread cautiously and do my homework on these prices...for instance, Amazon has better everyday prices on Orient Bambinos and eBay has better prices on the blue Traser P59. Just a couple of items that jumped off the page...shop around before pulling the trigger.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

bogray57 said:


> Just a quick scan thru a few pages here and I would tread cautiously and do my homework on these prices...for instance, Amazon has better everyday prices on Orient Bambinos and eBay has better prices on the blue Traser P59. Just a couple of items that jumped off the page...shop around before pulling the trigger.


+1

Macy's and Kohl's have had better prices on some of the saicos in the last month or so.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Don't know much about these, but ToM is having a Lum-Tec sale right now including this one for $830. Retail $995. Camel3x low $845. Not a crazy deal, but There are lots of different models to choose from, both quartzand automatic.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/lum-tec-b127956d-eee1-41b7-9e4c-42ae3c02c181









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

ChronoSwiss Sirius moonphase auto (store display) for $1899. Retail $7450.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...on-phase-automatic-ch-8523-11-1-store-display









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Orient Bambino small seconds (two colors) for $150. Retail $330. Camel3x low $200. Also available in rose gold cases for an additional $20.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-bambino-small-seconds-automatic-watch









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

bogray57 said:


> Just a quick scan thru a few pages here and I would tread cautiously and do my homework on these prices...for instance, Amazon has better everyday prices on Orient Bambinos and eBay has better prices on the blue Traser P59. Just a couple of items that jumped off the page...shop around before pulling the trigger.


I don't believe the prices you see today reflect their Black Friday pricing. If you read the poorly worded text at the top, it sounds like the prices will drop further on 11/22 at 1pm. I also could be misinterpreting that, though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

recapt said:


> I don't believe the prices you see today reflect their Black Friday pricing. If you read the poorly worded text at the top, it sounds like the prices will drop further on 11/22 at 1pm. I also could be misinterpreting that, though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are correct, the prices will be dropped at 1pm EST Thanksgiving Day, and they will remain in effect through the following Monday. (The prices will revert to normal at midnight on Tuesday, November 27.)

Having said that, even the Black Friday prices that appeared in the email and accompanying preview video don't seem that extraordinary.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Blenheim Navi Pro

$125 GBP

50% off
CODE: xmas

























Case: 316L Stainless steel casing

Dimensions:

width: 41.0mm (excluding crown)

Length: 41.0mm

Height：15.0mm

Lug width: 22.0mm

Automatic Movement: Miyota caliber 8215, 21 jewels, 30h Power Reserve

Date: At 3 o'clock position

Glass: Anti-reflective coating sapphire crystal

Back Case: Visible glass case

Water Resistant: Pressure tested to 10 ATM

Crown: Waterproof screw in crown


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Blenheim Navi Pro
> 
> $125 GBP
> 
> ...


Where?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

pb9610 said:


> Where?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


https://www.blenheimwatch.com/collections/navi-pro


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

pb9610 said:


> Where?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


LMGTFY


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

The handsome and coveted Seiko Prospex SRPB61 "Sky Navitimer" pilot watch, featuring a Seiko Caliber 4R35 movement, screw-down crown and fully-functional E6B flight computer, has come in for a landing at Pass The Watch for $210.00.









https://www.passthewatch.com/seiko-prospex-srpb61-black-dial-black-leather-band-men-s-watch


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

eljay said:


> I have a handful of eBay Parnis watches containing Seagull ST21xx movements, including one with the above movement that cost about US$50. They're pretty much throw-away at that price and the straps are junk but none have given me any trouble so far.
> 
> For some reason the Parnis version of the above has an additional seconds hand attached the the balance wheel.


The Parnis version has a second hand attached to the flywheel to further support the illusion that it is a tourbillon, rather than an open heart. To simulate the tourbillon that have minute hands, like the A Lange & Soehne 1815.


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

ki6h said:


> The handsome and coveted Seiko Prospex SRPB61 "Sky Navitimer" pilot watch, featuring a Seiko Caliber 4R35 movement, screw-down crown and fully-functional E6B flight computer, has come in for a landing at Pass The Watch for $210.00.
> 
> View attachment 13645313
> 
> ...


207 at Joma plus Google5 gets it down to 202


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

bogray57 said:


> Just a quick scan thru a few pages here and I would tread cautiously and do my homework on these prices...for instance, Amazon has better everyday prices on Orient Bambinos and eBay has better prices on the blue Traser P59. Just a couple of items that jumped off the page...shop around before pulling the trigger.


The sale prices have not been put in yet. So those are the everyday prices. Sale prices go live at 1pm Thanksgiving day. Last year I got a killer deal on a nice Orient I had been looking at.


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

bogray57 said:


> Just a quick scan thru a few pages here and I would tread cautiously and do my homework on these prices...for instance, Amazon has better everyday prices on Orient Bambinos and eBay has better prices on the blue Traser P59. Just a couple of items that jumped off the page...shop around before pulling the trigger.


The sale prices have not been put in yet. So those are the everyday prices. Sale prices go live at 1pm Thanksgiving day. Last year I got a killer deal on a nice Orient I had been looking at.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

SpaceCadet65 said:


> The sale prices have not been put in yet. So those are the everyday prices. Sale prices go live at 1pm Thanksgiving day. Last year I got a killer deal on a nice Orient I had been looking at.


Island Watch Black Friday Preview

The way I interpret their newsletter (link above), these WILL be the Sale Prices which go live at 1pm EST on Thanksgiving Day. I'm not seeing anything I'm really looking for, which is probably a good thing, because the discounts (while decent) aren't enough to make me want to "buy the deal".


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Code 'deal5' brings it down to 199.50.



ki6h said:


> The handsome and coveted Seiko Prospex SRPB61 "Sky Navitimer" pilot watch, featuring a Seiko Caliber 4R35 movement, screw-down crown and fully-functional E6B flight computer, has come in for a landing at Pass The Watch for $210.00.
> 
> View attachment 13645313
> 
> ...


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Deep Blue's Master 1000 "Exotics" Collection is back in stock. These differ from the normal watches by being more limited in production and featuring exotic dial materials such as mother of pearl and abalone shell dials.

Strap version is $249 - $99.60 = *$149.40* with the usual code *DEEP*.

This is around the same price as the other Master 1000 watches, and is already a pretty damn good deal for a 330M rated watch, AR coated sapphire crystal, NH35 movement, helium valve to begin with. Now it features an upscale, exotic dial material.

https://www.deepbluewatches.com/ma10co.html


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Gecko grey seatbelt nato from deal above.



















Notably lighter than shown in their pics, and can take on tealish sort of hue in certain light.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

flypanam said:


> Deep Blue's Master 1000 "Exotics" Collection is back in stock. These differ from the normal watches by being more limited in production and featuring exotic dial materials such as mother of pearl and abalone shell dials.
> 
> Strap version is $249 - $99.60 = *$149.40* with the usual code *DEEP*.
> 
> ...


If only they had a smaller version D:

That thing would look massive on my wrist I think

Edit: Also their shipping outside of the US is insane.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

double post


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Do you guys think eBay will offer some kind of discount for Black Friday?


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Pneuma said:


> Do you guys think eBay will offer some kind of discount for Black Friday?


I hope so. I've got a variety of things in my cart waiting for a 15% or better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

TimGodsil said:


> Boldr has a lifetime warranty of a "small fee" of $70. One watch I looked at was $110 with discount.
> 
> IDK about you, but if I have to pay close to 70% of the watch for a "small fee" to get replaced, it sounds to me like I'm just getting another one at "their cost".


Yes, that was what pissed me off when I read the fine print. Really? Small fee? Blatant move I would say.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

I was posting that this Momentum Torpedo black ion version with rubber NATO was $60 @ Amazon, but apparently the one I bought was the last so I'm editing this mid post. Not sure I like the dial on this one as much as the number versions (especially the white face), but that's what the free returns are for.

The other bands on this same watch are all $120-$130 on Amazon and Momentum's own site. Not sure why this version was discounted that much. But then again, not sure how well a rubber NATO will work.

EDIT: Was trying to delete the attached picture since the watch was sold out, but can't see where to do that. Sorry.


----------



## Gatier (Oct 29, 2018)

dumberdrummer said:


> Island Watch Black Friday Preview
> 
> The way I interpret their newsletter (link above), these WILL be the Sale Prices which go live at 1pm EST on Thanksgiving Day. I'm not seeing anything I'm really looking for, which is probably a good thing, because the discounts (while decent) aren't enough to make me want to "buy the deal".


I click on an orient and it was the "sale" prices. I think there will be another sales prices starting on 22nd Nov


----------



## maxfreakout (May 11, 2018)

I believe Mother of Pearl is regulated in the U.S. by CITES? Not sure where Deep Blue is located, but I know the Sinn 556(?) Mother of Pearls - really nice - cannot be easily imported into the States? Or maybe just the guy with the one Sinn dealership doesn't want to pay the extra import fee? Also is this 'real' MOP?



flypanam said:


> Deep Blue's Master 1000 "Exotics" Collection is back in stock. These differ from the normal watches by being more limited in production and featuring exotic dial materials such as mother of pearl and abalone shell dials.
> 
> Strap version is $249 - $99.60 = *$149.40* with the usual code *DEEP*.
> 
> ...


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> If only they had a smaller version D:


The owner of Deep Blue recently posted over on f74 that he would be introducing more smaller models in the coming year. Music to my ears. Looking forward to a T100 in a size I would wear.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> The owner of Deep Blue recently posted over on f74 that he would be introducing more smaller models in the coming year. Music to my ears. Looking forward to a T100 in a size I would wear.


I hope he finally realized that most folks don't want a 44mm watch with 51mm lugs and a 15-16mm thickness.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> The owner of Deep Blue recently posted over on f74 that he would be introducing more smaller models in the coming year. Music to my ears. Looking forward to a T100 in a size I would wear.


......with white and silver dials


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Rocat said:


> I hope he finally realized that most folks don't want a 44mm watch with 51mm lugs and a 15-16mm thickness.


To be fair, a lot of people do want that, and the brand has prospered by catering to them, but I'm excited that he'll soon be catering to the rest of us too. Here's the post in question:



NYCPMAN said:


> Just in time for the holidays we will be launching at least 6 new models . We are also going to be expanding our smaller sizes with a complete range of 40mm Watches and some High End Gmt Autos in 42mm . Many other models will be released soon within the next few weeks !!


I guess I'm drawing inferences in assuming the 40mm models are among those to be launched soon and that "complete range" means they'll include T100 models, but I think Stan has woken up to the fact that there are more watches to sell if he embraces the smaller sizes too.

As to thickness, who knows, but since my beloved U200 (37mm in diameter) is 17mm thick, I have no real cause for complaints however that turns out. :-d



yankeexpress said:


> ......with white and silver dials


I'd likely settle for one of those 60+ tube T100 dials, no matter the color. Love those and wish I'd bought one, even in a size too large for me.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Rocat said:


> I hope he finally realized that most folks don't want a 44mm watch with 51mm lugs and a 15-16mm thickness.


Exactly. Right on.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

I haven't seen this posted yet, so thought I'd post it. Watchgecko has their k-01 44mm metal strap edition on sale. Normal price was about $380, they're going for about $191 now. Additional 10% off with code WATCHUSEEK brings the price down to $172. Looks like alot of watch for the price. Applied markers, three dial options, nh35 movement, and metal bracelet. Only 100 of each version available. I'm Posting from my phone so would appreciate it if someone could quote my post and add a picture! Here's the link:

https://www.watchgecko.com/gta-chi-k1-c.php

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

raheelc said:


> I haven't seen this posted yet, so thought I'd post it. Watchgecko has their k-01 44mm metal strap edition on sale. Normal price was about $380, they're going for about $191 now. Additional 10% off with code WATCHUSEEK brings the price down to $172. Looks like alot of watch for the price. Applied markers, three dial options, nh35 movement, and metal bracelet. Only 100 of each version available. I'm Posting from my phone so would appreciate it if someone could quote my post and add a picture! Here's the link:
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/gta-chi-k1-c.php
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Here you go


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

€10 off of the entire Stowa line-up

1 time use only

It's not much but I'm not planning to use it anyway, so I thought I'd give it to you watch devouring gremlins 

Minimum €50 purchase

K3BT-8ZWU-KZX9-DA7S

Use before 22 november

https://www.stowa.de/


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

TheJohnP said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 13647321


Thank you guys for posting! I've had a couple hundred in the watch budget for a couple months and just couldn't find what I was looking for in that budget. Problem solved!

Scratches the explorer and pilot itches with one purchase.

Just a note, you cannot stack the current strap deal on top, only one code is allowed. That said this would be a great watch to get 20% off of with a large purchase of sale straps.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

maxfreakout said:


> I believe Mother of Pearl is regulated in the U.S. by CITES? Not sure where Deep Blue is located, but I know the Sinn 556(?) Mother of Pearls - really nice - cannot be easily imported into the States? Or maybe just the guy with the one Sinn dealership doesn't want to pay the extra import fee? Also is this 'real' MOP?


The website descriptions do say "Genuine Mother of Pearl" and "Genuine Abalone Shell". I don't think Deep Blue has a negative reputation in the sense that they would lie about that.

Either was, at $150 I placed an order for one of the abalone shell dial version. I'll see how it looks!


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

N.A.D. Hoping for a Seiko Srpc93 for $250 shipped this BF.


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

Seiko Men's Japanese Automatic Stainless Steel and Leather Casual Watch, Color:Brown (Model: SARB017) at Amazon

$356.25

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B000KG93BQ/

Use Ebates for 3.5% cashback and Discover It if you're enrolled for their quarterly cash back for another 5% - ~$325.97

The item is "Temporarily out of stock. Order now and we'll deliver when available. We'll e-mail you with an estimated delivery date as soon as we have more information. Your credit card will not be charged until we ship the item", but this usually means it's in in the final move between their distubution warehouse and will be ready to ship soon.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

watchcrank said:


> The owner of Deep Blue recently posted over on f74 that he would be introducing more smaller models in the coming year. Music to my ears. Looking forward to a T100 in a size I would wear.


I hope they are 38mm dive watches with no compromises. Would love to own tritium dive watch.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Not sure if I would call it a deal or just prices slowly coming down on this watch but the new brown dial khaki mechanical is available at a decent price on ebay.

NEW Hamilton H69429901 Khaki Field Mechanical 38mm Watch - *$345* from ebay

Only 1 left here

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Hamilt...tbbUY1:sc:USPSPriority!15201!US!-1:rk:16:pf:0

Another seller has it at $357.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hamilton-K...ae80c2a8:m:mZSGBOHnYpkglaovFZM1Rvw:rk:18:pf:0


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Oris Rectangular Date Automatic for $650. Retail $1900. This price for leather or bracelet. There are also other dial options for $75 to $100 LESS, but I liked the look of this one. (First 2 pics)
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/oris-rectangular-date-automatic-watch
Oris

Movement: Oris 561 25-jewel automatic

Base: ETA 2671

28800 vph

38-hour power reserve

Case material: Stainless steel

Crystal: Sapphire

Caseback: Display

Date display

Water resistance: 30 m (98 ft)










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Hamilton Jazzmaster Open Secret for $799 after promo code AFFKHKI799 (tested). Retail $1995. Camel3x low $937.
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...2756551.pid?nid=sct_Hamilton+open+secret&so=1









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

I happen to watch the video from Mark @longislandwatches last night

The squale 1521 on rubber (no extra straps confirmed) will be $799 on their sale weekend. 

Would you guys consider that extra $100 discount (from $899) worth picking up?

I wouldve liked them to include more than just the rubber but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

BeFrugal just did it again! Cashback not registered, 0% instead of 20%, thank goodness i was mentally prepared and it was a small small purchase

Congrats BeFrugal....congrats


----------



## Madstacks (Nov 11, 2018)

UK deal here, Citizen CB0168-08E, sapphire screen eco drive, radio controlled with perpetual calendar, brown leather strap with deployment clasp - £230 = 3% quidco cashback
https://www.very.co.uk/citizen-eco-...brown-leather-strap-mens-watch/1600247443.prd


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/292575818217?ul_noapp=true

Bulova Precisionist Men's 96B158 Langford Quartz Black Leather Strap 42mm Watch
BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY

for 85.99 USD


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

UAconcorde said:


> BeFrugal just did it again! Cashback not registered, 0% instead of 20%, thank goodness i was mentally prepared and it was a small small purchase
> 
> Congrats BeFrugal....congrats


Ugh. I hate Befrugal.

Good thing I couldn't find anything I wanted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

UAconcorde said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/292575818217?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Bulova Precisionist Men's 96B158 Langford Quartz Black Leather Strap 42mm Watch
> BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY


$85.99, original box. Great deal.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

westNE said:


> Thank you guys for posting! I've had a couple hundred in the watch budget for a couple months and just couldn't find what I was looking for in that budget. Problem solved!
> 
> Scratches the explorer and pilot itches with one purchase.
> 
> ...


Which dial did you order? I picked up the grey with white markers. Was considering the vintage marker version, but the white second hand threw everything off for me. The blue dial looked good too, but I picked up one of the Astra watches in a blue dial that was posted a few days ago, so decided to go with the gray one! Hopefully the 44mm isn't too big on the wrist!

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

juice009 said:


> I hope they are 38mm dive watches with no compromises. Would love to own tritium dive watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


A small Deep Blue could still be well over 40mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

whoagorgeous said:


> I happen to watch the video from Mark @longislandwatches last night
> 
> The squale 1521 on rubber (no extra straps confirmed) will be $799 on their sale weekend.
> 
> ...


That's about as cheap as these get new, I think I paid just under $750 for mine a couple of BF's ago.

Squale doesn't offer a true bracelet for this model, although they do have a nice mesh.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

caktaylor said:


> juice009 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope they are 38mm dive watches with no compromises. Would love to own tritium dive watch.
> ...


Stan's post specifically said 40mm.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

juice009 said:


> I hope they are 38mm dive watches with no compromises. Would love to own tritium dive watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I hope small means Thinner as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

whoagorgeous said:


> I happen to watch the video from Mark @longislandwatches last night
> 
> The squale 1521 on rubber (no extra straps confirmed) will be $799 on their sale weekend.
> 
> ...


I mean, do you want the watch? Or are you trying to flip? I bought my 1521 from Gnomon for $9 more a few months ago. They don't get much lower than that new, unless you're okay with "new" from eBay, when they have a 20% coupon.

I passed on eBay since it was worth the extra money to work with an AD that has great customer service, as QC on Squale's can be an issue.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

UAconcorde said:


> BeFrugal just did it again! Cashback not registered, 0% instead of 20%, thank goodness i was mentally prepared and it was a small small purchase
> 
> Congrats BeFrugal....congrats


I use TopCash exclusively now. Totally unwound BeFrugal after too many missed CB and terrible customer service. I had a hiccup with eBay and TopCash and after 2 weeks TC put it in my account.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Big Maurice Lacroix sale over at ToM, including this gorgeous Masterpiece Automatic for $960. Retail $3900.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...-lacroix-8fdc589b-b811-459e-abf8-6ff3ba682c0f
- Model #: MP6807-SS002-110-1.
- Movement: Automatic.
- Case Diameter: 40mm.
- Case Material: Stainless Steel.
- Crystal Material: Sapphire.
- Case Back: Presentation.
- Bezel Material: Stainless Steel.
- Dial Color: Silver.
- Dial Markers: Roman Numerals.
- Crown Type: Push/Pull.
- Water Resistant: 50M.
- Bracelet Material: Stainless Steel.
- Functions And Complications: Date.
- Condition: New.
- Documents: Booklet/Manual Only.
- Box Type: Original.
- Warranty: 2 Years Aftermarket









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

fuzzysquid said:


> I mean, do you want the watch? Or are you trying to flip? I bought my 1521 from Gnomon for $9 more a few months ago. They don't get much lower than that new, unless you're okay with "new" from eBay, when they have a 20% coupon.
> 
> I passed on eBay since it was worth the extra money to work with an AD that has great customer service, as QC on Squale's can be an issue.


I want the watch. Thanks for pointing out about the QC issue, may not be worth the headache if I end up with a ''defect''

Ah decisions.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

raheelc said:


> Which dial did you order? I picked up the grey with white markers. Was considering the vintage marker version, but the white second hand threw everything off for me. The blue dial looked good too, but I picked up one of the Astra watches in a blue dial that was posted a few days ago, so decided to go with the gray one! Hopefully the 44mm isn't too big on the wrist!
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Same for me, grey dial/ white markers. To me the vintage have the dial a brownish hue. I'm lot on watches right as well so I needed this to be as practical and universal as possible. I'm with you on the size. From a look standpoint I'm not too worried, comfort wise I've found 42mm divers to be too heavy and clunky feeling.

We'll see, couldn't beat the deal though!

Nick

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> Big Maurice Lacroix sale over at ToM, including this gorgeous Masterpiece Automatic for $960. Retail $3900.
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...-lacroix-8fdc589b-b811-459e-abf8-6ff3ba682c0f
> - Model #: MP6807-SS002-110-1.
> - Movement: Automatic.
> ...


Nice looking watch. I'm just adding a link for all the other Maurice LaCroix watches and a reminder you can get 5% cash back with Ebates.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...9b3003c72749810fdf41f2cabe4279117acfae&open=1


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Cvp33 said:


> I use TopCash exclusively now. Totally unwound BeFrugal after too many missed CB and terrible customer service. I had a hiccup with eBay and TopCash and after 2 weeks TC put it in my account.


I have good luck with both TopCashBack and Ebates. I use whichever one has the highest rates at the time.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

20% off from Rakuten.com with code APPAREL20. Expires 11/27. Maximum discount of $40. Some examples

Seiko Nylon Strap Solar SNE329 - *$74.69* from Jomashop

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/SE-SNE329/









Seiko Men's 5 Sports Automatic SNZH55K - *$109.32* from AreaTrend

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/areatrend/product/1681903379/?sku=1681903379


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

Bertucci's A3P Sportsman Watch at Sierra Trading Post is only $49.99.

42mm
Stainless steel crown & case back
Hardened scratch-resistant mineral glass crystal
All-metal Japan made quartz movement
Swiss super luminous hands & markers or dial
100 M water resistance

AND BEAUTIFUL BRUCE BANNER COLORING

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/bertucci-a3p-sportsman-watch-42mm-nylon-band-for-men~p~571pa/


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

pb9610 said:


> Bertucci's A3P Sportsman Watch at Sierra Trading Post is only $49.99.
> 
> 42mm
> Stainless steel crown & case back
> ...


Composite case, stainless back.


----------



## JDMLS430 (Aug 16, 2018)

so many watches. so little money


----------



## JDMLS430 (Aug 16, 2018)

Cvp33 said:


> I use TopCash exclusively now. Totally unwound BeFrugal after too many missed CB and terrible customer service. I had a hiccup with eBay and TopCash and after 2 weeks TC put it in my account.


Topcash is the truth


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

pb9610 said:


> AND BEAUTIFUL BRUCE BANNER COLORING
> 
> https://www.sierratradingpost.com/bertucci-a3p-sportsman-watch-42mm-nylon-band-for-men~p~571pa/
> View attachment 13649299


Don't make it angry. You won't like it when it's angry.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

pb9610 said:


> Bertucci's A3P Sportsman Watch at Sierra Trading Post is only $49.99.
> 
> 42mm
> Stainless steel crown & case back
> ...


Fair warning, that is a snap fit case back. I had one of these a few years back. I dropped it from waist high onto the wooden kitchen floor and it popped the case back off. And as it was mentioned a bit ago, it is a resin case.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

This Casio MTP-4500D seems like a great deal for a Slide Rule Bezel watch at $39 and change from Amazon.









https://www.amazon.com/Casio-MTP450...refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER,p_85:2470955011


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Sorry for the off-topic post but for the knife guys among us Kershaw Blurs are stupid cheap on Amazon for the next 3 hours.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

halaku said:


> Beware .. it says ships in 2-3 weeks which means whenever ..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Got mine today

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

yinzburgher said:


> Sorry for the off-topic post but for the knife guys among us Kershaw Blurs are stupid cheap on Amazon for the next 3 hours.


How much do these usually go for? Don't have much experience with Kershaw (have a Benchmade, spider co, etc).

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Since knife pictures are prohibited on watchuseek, I suspect the mods would not want us to discuss knife deals in this thread.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

For those who like something a bit different, Lenvino are having a sale (examples below).





















Should mention that only the hour hand has lume. I suppose if you know where the hour hand is you can get a reasonable idea where the minute hand is. Movement is Seiko NH35A.


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

Thanks good stuff


TheJohnP said:


> This thread should help
> 
> Guilloche Dials: What is true guilloche? What is your best pick and price point? https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1945433


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

so many watches. only one left wrist.



JDMLS430 said:


> so many watches. so little money


----------



## Bob_the_Wino (Oct 10, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> so many watches. only one left wrist.


You still have both ankles.


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

Yes but I think Long Island Watch is an AD for most of what they carry, and you get warranty and great service, so depending on what you're buying it may well be worth it


caktaylor said:


> You are correct, the prices will be dropped at 1pm EST Thanksgiving Day, and they will remain in effect through the following Monday. (The prices will revert to normal at midnight on Tuesday, November 27.)
> 
> Having said that, even the Black Friday prices that appeared in the email and accompanying preview video don't seem that extraordinary.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Since knife pictures are prohibited on watchuseek, I suspect the mods would not want us to discuss knife deals in this thread.


You know the first rule of "knife club"......


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Mercer watch has 25% off using code "holiday" across their site. They have some nice original designs check it out .... https://www.mercerwatch.com/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Massdrop has the Montblanc 112604 for $1599.99










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Orient ER27007W Classic Automatic Watch for $84. Watch is pristine in box, but no manual.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00A6GFCJC









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Dub Rubb said:


> Orient ER27007W Classic Automatic Watch for $84. Watch is pristine in box, but no manual.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


Thank you, the 6 hours silence was killing me.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

couple of Lum-tec Deals
https://www.cgawatches.com/collections/lum-tec-watch-company?page=2

Lumtec Combat B19 $729









Lum-tec M76 Titanium $868


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Mercer Watch Co Black Friday Sale 25% OFF on all inventory


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

thedius said:


> Thank you, the 6 hours silence was killing me.


Hah I thought I was the only one.. What's it Christmas day already hah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Mercer Watch Co Black Friday Sale 25% OFF on all inventory
> 
> View attachment 13651313


Can't bring myself to buy a Mercer even at 25% off when it'll show up better than half off on Massdrop sooner or later...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

cel4145 said:


> Since knife pictures are prohibited on watchuseek, I suspect the mods would not want us to discuss knife deals in this thread.


It's basically when people do what you did and start talking about it that it becomes an issue.

Isn't the rule "no pictures"?


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Amazon has some decent Seiko deals considering it is Amazon and its return policy, prime shipping, etc, vs Ebay. Ebay prices are similar.

SNE499 $250, fulfilled by Amazon, no taxes for most. 
SRPC01 $279.99 plus taxes, sold by Amazon
SRPC44 $279.51 fulfilled by Amazon, no taxes for most.

Idk what you guys think


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

SKX009K2 on bracelet for $180 after 10% cash back from ebates. Retail $450. I had heard how great this jubilee is, but didn't believe it, so I bought a 2nd 007 on bracelet to try. After pinching the endlinks to get rid of the rattle, I am truly surpised. It really is super comfortable and tapers nicely.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Seiko-Me...ainless-Steel-Self-Wind-Diving-Watch/49585869









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

US Tissot official store has had Black Friday sale since 2 days ago

https://us.tissotshop.com/2018-sale-event.html?from=Megamenu


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Dub Rubb said:


> SKX009K2 on bracelet for $180 after 10% cash back from ebates. Retail $450. I had heard how great this jubilee is, but didn't believe it, so I bought a 2nd 007 on bracelet to try. After pinching the endlinks to get rid of the rattle, I am truly surpised. It really is super comfortable and tapers nicely.
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Seiko-Me...ainless-Steel-Self-Wind-Diving-Watch/49585869
> 
> 
> ...


Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry is showing 5% eBates


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

VadimMkin said:


> US Tissot official store has had Black Friday sale since 2 days ago
> 
> https://us.tissotshop.com/2018-sale-event.html?from=Megamenu


These prices are way better than I thought considering it's coming directly from Tissot.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Citizen ginormous sport "diver" - $101 on the bay







https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Citizen-Marine-Mens-Automatic-Watch-NH8380-15E-/283024951621?nav=SEARCH


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic Chronograph H71466583 - *$525* from Ashford with code SDFIELD525

Get another 3% cash back through Ebates.

https://www.ashford.com/us/H7146658...2587&cjevent=02064229eb9a11e8832e00e80a1c0e12


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Haven't seen it posted but anyone that still has the Marlin crave, Timex has 30% off on the Mesh Marlin 34mm manual wind. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Got an email that Lip watches from France is having a Black Friday/Cyber Week sale.
Most of the selections appear to be 35% off regular pricing.

https://www.lip.fr/fr/createurs/cyber_week/black_friday/


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Use coupon code BFSALEWEEK all week at Creation Watches for 15% off these watches. Use code HOLIDAY for 5% off all other watches.

https://www.creationwatches.com/products/black-friday-deals-week-302/

A few watches that stand out to me.

Seiko Automatic Diver's 200M SKX013K1 - *$148.75
*
https://www.creationwatches.com/pro...-skx013-skx013k1-skx013k-mens-watch-1702.html









Orient 2nd Generation Bambino Version 2 Automatic FAC00008W0 - *$93.50
*
https://www.creationwatches.com/pro...-2-automatic-fac00008w0-mens-watch-10624.html









Orient Diver Mako II Automatic 200M FAA02001B9 - *$110.50
*
https://www.creationwatches.com/pro...tomatic-200m-faa02001b9-mens-watch-11388.html


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

P415B said:


> Haven't seen it posted but anyone that still has the Marlin crave, Timex has 30% off on the Mesh Marlin 34mm manual wind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a coupon code? Or maybe it is not showing up for me as i am not in the US.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> Orient 2nd Generation Bambino Version 2 Automatic FAC00008W0 - *$93.50
> *
> https://www.creationwatches.com/pro...-2-automatic-fac00008w0-mens-watch-10624.html
> 
> View attachment 13651851


Considering this Bambino. If anyone is familiar with this watch, I'd be interested in hearing whether the dial appears more white or more cream in person. I thought a Google Image search of this reference would help me decide on this watch and now I'm just more confused.


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> Considering this Bambino. If anyone is familiar with this watch, I'd be interested in hearing whether the dial appears more white or more cream in person. I thought a Google Image search of this reference would help me decide on this watch and now I'm just more confused.


I loooove mine. Band is a really deep burgundy, nearly black in dim light. Dial seems a bit silvery/off-white and light seems to bend and reflect like it's sunburst/domed.

I think it looks like these pics:















That price is nice too. Might be lowest I have ever seen. When I bought mine, this model seemed to command a premium over other Bambinos. Seems to have calmed back down.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

yinzburgher said:


> Considering this Bambino. If anyone is familiar with this watch, I'd be interested in hearing whether the dial appears more white or more cream in person. I thought a Google Image search of this reference would help me decide on this watch and now I'm just more confused.


I believe that version has a white/silverish dial but according to Orientwatchusa, it is white. There is a cream dialed option but I've only seen it with blue hands - not the gold as listed above.

BTW, I own the cream dial blue hands one. Very nice watch and garners a lot of compliments.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Dub Rubb said:


> Big Maurice Lacroix sale over at ToM, including this gorgeous Masterpiece Automatic for $960. Retail $3900.
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...-lacroix-8fdc589b-b811-459e-abf8-6ff3ba682c0f
> - Model #: MP6807-SS002-110-1.
> - Movement: Automatic.
> ...


Been eyeballing pieces with the 7751 movement...
Looks like 3 watches in the collection may have to make their way to the chopping block!


----------



## Bob_the_Wino (Oct 10, 2018)

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-tag-heuer-fa30ec26-24e4-49af-a634-de9049f1a40e

Oh hey, I can post links now. 24-hour sale on Tag Heuer, for those so inclined.


----------



## jima (Sep 3, 2013)

Creation Watches also has the Seiko 5 'Turtle' for $115 ($121 less 5% Holiday)
https://www.creationwatches.com/pro...srpb21-srpb21k1-srpb21k-mens-watch-11554.html


----------



## gustophersmob (Apr 7, 2006)

momentum watch has 20% off site wide.

Code: SITEWIDE

https://www.momentumwatch.com/


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

10% eBay bucks ( ymmv).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

watchout said:


> 10% eBay bucks ( ymmv).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got it, but the Glycine combat 6 is no longer on sale. Probably good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Victorinox Chrono Classic Quartz watch for $140. Retail $550. Three different combos to choose from with two being on bracelet.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-chrono-classic-quartz-watch
Victorinox

Movement: Swiss ETA G10.211 quartz

Case material: Stainless steel

Crystal: Sapphire

Caseback: Solid

Chronograph

Date window

Luminous hands and hour markers

Case width: 41 mm

Case thickness: 12 mm

Lug width: 21 mm

Lug-to-lug width: 50.5 mm










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

VadimMkin said:


> US Tissot official store has had Black Friday sale since 2 days ago
> 
> https://us.tissotshop.com/2018-sale-event.html?from=Megamenu


Of course the Canadian website has nothing on sale ughhhh


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Dub Rubb said:


> Victorinox Chrono Classic Quartz watch for $140. Retail $550. Three different combos to choose from with two being on bracelet.
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-chrono-classic-quartz-watch
> Victorinox
> 
> ...


A few of these made their way though my local TJMaxx. Last week, the last-one made it's way to the Clearance case @ $99. May-be worth checking your local TJMaxx.


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Of course the Canadian website has nothing on sale ughhhh


Unless buying from a vendor or an AD is a requirement, there are some deals to be had with the same models from gray market dealers like Jomashop on Ebay from the quick comparisons I made.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Zodiac ZO9921 "Sea Dragon" Automatic Watch - *$350* on ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1633221712...d=163377731183&itm=163322171294&ul_noapp=true


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

beefsupreme said:


> Unless buying from a vendor or an AD is a requirement, there are some deals to be had with the same models from gray market dealers like Jomashop on Ebay from the quick comparisons I made.


Yeah just some of their COSC and Le Locle models I couldn't find anywhere else for anywhere near those prices.

Edit: just spoke with Tissot Canada, they are having a sale starting at 2am on Friday.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

For any modders out there, DLW has a discount code for select items this week.

Black Friday Sale! Enjoy 10% Off Steel Bezels, Hands & Chapter Rings with discount code: DLWBF2018 • Promotion ends EOD 27 Nov 2018, Singapore Time

https://www.dlwwatches.com/


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

yinzburgher said:


> Zodiac ZO9921 "Sea Dragon" Automatic Watch - *$350* on ebay
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1633221712...d=163377731183&itm=163322171294&ul_noapp=true
> 
> View attachment 13653495


That has a very subtle, vintage sexiness.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Saw this post and came SOOO close to buying this one.

It's a beautiful watch at a great price; I've never seen these reissue Sea Dragons priced this low.

That's the first time in a long while that I've exercised this much self-control over myself on a siren call watch purchase.

Thanks, OP, for posting the good deal . . . and for granting me this test that I was able to pass. Builds up the confidence in one's own self0control a bit.

Goodness knows I'll need it if and when more Black Friday deals come rolling in!



yinzburgher said:


> Zodiac ZO9921 "Sea Dragon" Automatic Watch - *$350* on ebay
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1633221712...d=163377731183&itm=163322171294&ul_noapp=true
> 
> View attachment 13653495


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> That has a very subtle, vintage sexiness.





ohhenry1 said:


> Saw this post and came SOOO close to buying this one.
> 
> It's a beautiful watch at a great price; I've never seen these reissue Sea Dragons priced this low.
> 
> ...


Yea I think they really nailed the vintage design of these Sea Dragons. I own the limited edition red dial ZO9905 and don't wear it near enough. I've seen the gold tone version at this price before but otherwise this is the lowest I remember. Maybe the planets will align and there will be a ebay coupon while it's still at this price.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Invicta Men's 9094OB Pro Diver Automatic - *$55* from Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HLVH1GW/ref=ord_cart_shr?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER









Invicta Men's 8926 Pro Diver Automatic - *$55* from Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001E96DHA/ref=ord_cart_shr?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

yinzburgher said:


> Considering this Bambino. If anyone is familiar with this watch, I'd be interested in hearing whether the dial appears more white or more cream in person. I thought a Google Image search of this reference would help me decide on this watch and now I'm just more confused.


It is inbetween cream & white; the only thing I did not like were the numerals; felt a little cheap.
But hey; 94 $ is 50$ less than what I paid


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Casio Pathfinder PAG-240 from Amazon for $107.09 which is about $50 off the normal price. The watch has the older Version 2 sensors but it is still a very capable watch. It is solar but not atomic.









https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Pathfi...refinements=p_85:2470955011,p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER

The PRW-2500-1 is at $132.84 at the moment on Amazon as well which is a better deal dollar for dollar against the PAG-240.









https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PRW-25...ID=6358539011&psd=1&keywords=casio+pathfinder

The PAG-240B-2 which is blue and has a cloth/synthetic leather band (quite comfortable once broken in) is $101.91 on Amazon.









https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Pathfi...ID=6358539011&psd=1&keywords=casio+pathfinder

Another crazy Amazon price on a PRW-3500-1 for $139.08. Ok, against all the others posted, this is the best deal if your looking for a Casio ABC watch.









https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PRW-35...ID=6358539011&psd=1&keywords=casio+pathfinder


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

yinzburgher said:


> Invicta Men's 9094OB Pro Diver Automatic - *$55* from Amazon
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HLVH1GW/ref=ord_cart_shr?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> Invicta Men's 8926 Pro Diver Automatic - *$55* from Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001E96DHA/ref=ord_cart_shr?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


Blingtastic gold-tone version for $48.99, cheapest ever per the Camel: Invicta Men's 8930 Pro Diver Collection Automatic Watch


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

A Slickdeals post for $9 straps from Helgray. I'm not familiar with the quality.

https://slickdeals.net/f/12292213-h...-nato-9-shipped?src=catpagev2_SearchBarV2_cat


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Certified Watch Store has 50 percent off a selection of Bulova Watches with promo code NBUL50 applied at checkout. Most of the watches/prices don't seem all that great, but I did see the UHF Military Chrono in black on leather for $110 after coupon code NBUL50. I tested it and it works.

You can generally find coupon codes, and I believe that Certified give a coupon code for signing up for their email blasts.

eBates has an additional 1 percent cash back. Other cash back sites may have more available.

Here is the Military Watch:
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ck-dial-leather-strap-men-s-watch-98b245.html

Here is the selection of watches:
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-17131861&mc_cid=048b9ca9ed&mc_eid=a12df090e4

And, here is a picture of the Military watch:


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Amazon has the Titanium Invicta Pro Diver 0420 for $97.29. I believe Yankeexpress has said that if it's under $100 its a good deal. But don't hold me to that. Yankee, if that's not the case please correct me. It is not 40mm but 45mm with a 22mm band.









https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-0420...victa+pro+diver&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Not exactly a deal but just a head's up that the price for the Seiko 5 SNK809 on Amazon has come back down to earth. I assume that inventory was low for the past few months and that's why it has been priced abnormally high most places. It's now $65 again which used to be the normal price. Every once in a while it will drop below $50 where it's an absolute steal.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002SSUQFG/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_8?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Certina DS Multi-8 analog-digital watch for $219 at Ashford. Brand new.

Additional 3 percent with eBates.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/ds-multi-8/C020-419-16-037-00.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=82


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

yinzburgher said:


> A Slickdeals post for $9 straps from Helgray. I'm not familiar with the quality.
> 
> https://slickdeals.net/f/12292213-h...-nato-9-shipped?src=catpagev2_SearchBarV2_cat


Not sure about the leather, but the natos are junk.


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

brandon\ said:


> Not sure about the leather, but the natos are junk.


7$ to ship

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Rocat said:


> Amazon has the Titanium Invicta Pro Diver for $97.29. I believe Yankeexpress has said that if it's under $100 its a good deal. But don't hold me to that. Yankee, if that's not the case please correct me. It is not 40mm but 45mm with a 22mm band.
> 
> View attachment 13654519
> 
> ...


I think mine was under $90 when I bought it last year. I like it. Being titanium it wears much lighter than you expect for a 45mm watch


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

caktaylor said:


> Certified Watch Store has 50 percent off a selection of Bulova Watches with promo code NBUL50 applied at checkout. Most of the watches/prices don't seem all that great, but I did see the UHF Military Chrono in black on leather for $110 after coupon code NBUL50. I tested it and it works.
> 
> You can generally find coupon codes, and I believe that Certified give a coupon code for signing up for their email blasts.
> 
> ...


I bought the watch pictured from Amazon within the last month for $108 so $110 seems like a good deal, if not unheard of. Prime sellers still have it there for $158 so $110 is a good option right now.

Cool watch. Don't like the strap (kinda cheap). But that can be fixed.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Double post


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Fortis Flieger Professional Automatic for $595 with promo code PBFT200. Retail $1730
https://www.jomashop.com/fortis-wat...e=CJ&cjevent=c96c4b45ec5c11e8813200450a1c0e12









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Elkins45 said:


> I think mine was under $90 when I bought it last year. I like it. Being titanium it wears much lighter than you expect for a 45mm watch


Tempting, any chance you know the lug to lug measurement?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Certina DS-1 with the ETA 2824-2 for $279 after promo code PBFCR70. Retail $820.
https://www.jomashop.com/certina-wa...e=CJ&cjevent=caab2ed7ec5d11e8838900420a1c0e0c









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

horhay86 said:


> Tempting, any chance you know the lug to lug measurement?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


55mm, tip to tip. But it only weighs 110 grams.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Tissot T-Classic Titanium Automatic Black Dial Men's Watch T0874074405700 - *$275* from Jomashop with code PBFTI50

White dial available as well.

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0874074405700.html


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Technomarine Reef Mens 48mm Automatic Titanium Watch - Choice of Color - *$100* from watchgooroo on ebay

I believe it has a Seiko NH35 movement. Previously these rather unique monstrosities were priced closer to $200. The same seller has some other Technomarine automatics priced slightly higher.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Technomari...:m:mNg4uyzKxLHb6V0EpL28LyQ:rk:1:pf:0&LH_BIN=1


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Victorinox Garrison beige dial for $30 after promo code NVIC29 (tested). Retail $120. It's a small watch at 32mm X 8mm, so maybe a good ladies watch?
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...tm_source=aff&utm_medium=al&utm_campaign=2467









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Some sweet deals at Kohl's for those who like Kohl's Cash, (tax and potential 6% Ebates cash back excluded from these figures). Other brands like Casio available.

15% off promo code JOY, good 11/19 - 11/23
15% Kohl's Cash for every $50 (equivalent to 30% off) (must use for Kohl's purchases 11/24 - 12/05)

Bulova Lunar Pilot 96B258, 96B251 
Sale $390 
15% $58.50 = $331.50
15% Kohl's Cash $90 = $241.50








Bulova Lunar Pilot	98A186	
Sale $357
15% $53.55 = $303.45
15% Kohl's Cash $90 = $213.45 (Ridiculous)








Citizen Promaster BN0191-55L 
Sale $237
15% $35.55 = $201.45
15% Kohl's Cash $60 = $141.45 








From here on model and bottom price only. (tax and Ebates excluded)

Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Blue Angels Promaster Nighthawk Leather Watch - BJ7007-02L 
156.75

Citizen Promaster BN0195-54E (all black, bracelet)
156.75

Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Promaster Professional Dive Watch - BN0150-28E
105.45 








Seiko Men's Prospex Automatic Dive Watch - SRP777, SRPC91, SRPB53, SRP779
177.45 








Seiko Men's Prospex Stainless Steel Automatic Dive Watch - SRPA21
205.50

Seiko Men's Prospex Samurai Stainless Steel Automatic Dive Watch - SRPC07, SRPB55
192.75 








Seiko Men's Prospex PADI Special Edition Stainless Steel Solar Dive Watch - SNE435 
141.45

Seiko Men's Prospex Solar Dive Watch - SNE498, SNE499
169.50

Seiko Men's Prospex PADI Special Edition Automatic Dive Watch - SRPA83
285.45


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Oris Classic Date Black Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch 733-7578-4034MB - $499 from Jomashop

Code CART10 brings it down to *$489*. Previously this bracelet version was priced about $50 higher.

https://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-01-733-7578-4034-07-8-18-61.html


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Was at a T.J.Maxx and noticed they had a few One Eleven watches in stock. 
Which are Fossil's "eco," solar powered brand. The watches on their site normally run around $195, but TJM had a few at $40.









Not sure how these compare to Seiko or Citizen solar watches, but not a bad price.


----------



## TimeWatcher00 (Oct 31, 2015)

mannal said:


> A few of these made their way though my local TJMaxx. Last week, the last-one made it's way to the Clearance case @ $99. May-be worth checking your local TJMaxx.


Just saw a smaller dive master for $100 at TJ Maxx yesterday. It was the purple dial and band. Quartz of course. Very good for sapphire crystal and 500m water resistance


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Amazon currently has 20% off Warehouse Deals on select _used_ items(discount will be applied at checkout). Free Shipping.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_...ie=UTF8&qid=1542683043&rnid=17349820011&ajr=3

That brings this G-Shock square to *$28.92*.

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-G-shoc...warehouse-deals&ie=UTF8&qid=1542683043&sr=1-2


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I read once or twice people are generating %40 mystery codes on KOHL'S anyone has any links or info about that?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

yinzburgher said:


> Amazon currently has 20% off Warehouse Deals on select _used_ items(discount will be applied at checkout). Free Shipping.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_...ie=UTF8&qid=1542683043&rnid=17349820011&ajr=3
> 
> ...


You just made me break my no-digitals policy. :-(

Thanks, you magnificent enabler! |>:-db-)


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> I read once or twice people are generating %40 mystery codes on KOHL'S anyone has any links or info about that?


That's only when they have targeted promo's where the discounts vary, not in this case.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Duplicate


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Seiko SNA411 at creation watches now at $218.

https://www.creationwatches.com/pro...h-sna411-sna411p1-sna411p-mens-watch-906.html

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

jdanefrantz said:


> Seiko SNA411 at creation watches now at $218.
> 
> https://www.creationwatches.com/pro...h-sna411-sna411p1-sna411p-mens-watch-906.html


Nice deal. Discount code HOLIDAY brings it down another 5%.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

yinzburgher said:


> Amazon currently has 20% off Warehouse Deals on select _used_ items(discount will be applied at checkout). Free Shipping.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_...ie=UTF8&qid=1542683043&rnid=17349820011&ajr=3
> 
> ...


To go for this or atomic solar square.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

tennesseean_87 said:


> To go for this or atomic solar square.....


This is my one and only G-Shock and I'm 100% content with that. I kinda like having the low-tech "old standby" G-Shock. My advice would be to buy this until you see the right price on the exact atomic solar G that you want(assuming you still want it after getting this). That will also give you some time to see if they continue the radio signal out of Fort Collins.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

horhay86 said:


> Amazon has some decent Seiko deals considering it is Amazon and its return policy, prime shipping, etc, vs Ebay. Ebay prices are similar.
> 
> SNE499 $250, fulfilled by Amazon, no taxes for most.
> SRPC01 $279.99 plus taxes, sold by Amazon
> ...


I got stupidly excited for the gold turtle, I wanted one for a long while now. Amazon doesn't want my money though, two different cards were declined and meanwhile the price went up. Oh well, maybe being the king of gold bling isn't meant for me.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Citizen BN0150-28E Promaster*_ Eco-Drive diving watch - *$135.91* after Amazon coupon (no code needed)
43mm stainless steel case, resin strap, ISA Diver's 200M WR, solar quartz "Eco-Drive"


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Invicta Sale*



*Invicta 8926* - Automatic 40mm
*$54.94*
*Invicta 9094OB* - Automatic 40mm
*$54.94*
*Invicta 8928OB* - Automatic 40mm
*$55.29*
*Invicta 8930* - Automatic 40mm
*$48.99*
*Invicta 9307 *- Swiss quartz 40mm
*$49.50*
*Invicta 9223* - Quartz chrono 39.5mm
*$46.61*
*Invicta 9204OB* - Quartz 37.5mm
*$37.09*
*Invicta 1203 *- Swiss quartz 45mm
*$44.88*


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

@HoustonReal : what's the coupon for the Citizen diver?


----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

therion said:


> @HoustonReal : what's the coupon for the Citizen diver?


Its an Amazon coupon, check the listing


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Woody36327 said:


> Its an Amazon coupon, check the listing


I can't see it. I've just noticed that they won't ship to the EU, so this is probably the reason why it's not showing for me. Thanks anyway.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> Amazon currently has 20% off Warehouse Deals on select _used_ items(discount will be applied at checkout). Free Shipping.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_...ie=UTF8&qid=1542683043&rnid=17349820011&ajr=3
> 
> ...


Here is a Casio Super Illuminator w/ screwback case for that fellow who was looking for some in-your-face lume (although he was looking for tritium at the time -- can't find OP). 100m WR. Dive bezel. 44mm x 14mm. *$36* after 20% discount. $48 new from Amazon. List: $120. Model MTD-1079D-1AVCF.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1542721606&sr=1-15


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Panatime 35% off sale. Use code CYBER18

https://panatime.com


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

https://natostrapco.com


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Speaking of spectacular lume, this *neon-illuminator* twin-sensor (compass & therm.) ana-digi g-shock has dropped from $120 to *$100* from WHP. List: $250. The one defect, to me, is that the (reverse) LCD display is not back-lighted.

G-Shock product page here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...ion-Twin-Sensor-Black-52mm-Watch/302692973578

Photos from mfg. product page:


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Citizen NH8380 for $110. Retail $230. Camel3x$150. Can also get the black or gold versions for an additional $10 and $20 respectively.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/citizen-nh8380-diver-automatic-watch
Citizen

Movement: Citizen 8200 21-jewel automatic

21600 vph

43-hour power reserve

Case material: Stainless steel

Crystal: Mineral

Caseback: Solid

Day & date display

Unidirectional rotating bezel

Case diameter: 46 mm

Case thickness: 12.6 mm

Lug width: 24 mm
Water resistance: 100 m (330ft)









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

PetWatch said:


> Some sweet deals at Kohl's for those who like Kohl's Cash, (tax and potential 6% Ebates cash back excluded from these figures). Other brands like Casio available.
> 
> 15% off promo code JOY, good 11/19 - 11/23
> 15% Kohl's Cash for every $50 (equivalent to 30% off) (must use for Kohl's purchases 11/24 - 12/05)
> ...


Sorry for being thick, but how do you deduct the Kohl's cash from the price? Don't you have to buy the watch to get the Kohl's cash? So how does it lower the purchase price? TIA.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Frederique Constant ladies watch for $200 after promo code NFC21. Retail $650. Camel3x $294.
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...tm_source=aff&utm_medium=al&utm_campaign=2467









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> Not exactly a deal but just a head's up that the price for the Seiko 5 SNK809 on Amazon has come back down to earth. I assume that inventory was low for the past few months and that's why it has been priced abnormally high most places. It's now $65 again which used to be the normal price. Every once in a while it will drop below $50 where it's an absolute steal.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002SSUQFG/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_8?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


That was fast! Back up to $100+. Wanted to grab one for a gift but not at that price!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

footie said:


> Sorry for being thick, but how do you deduct the Kohl's cash from the price? Don't you have to buy the watch to get the Kohl's cash? So how does it lower the purchase price? TIA.


You are correct, it doesn't lower the upfront purchase price. It just lowers your final cost basis presuming you are later able to make use of the Kohl's cash as effectively same-as-cash. Not unlike eBay Bucks, Touch of Modern points, Rakuten Points, etc. It involves more work, but so do most of the better bargains these days.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


> You are correct, it doesn't lower the upfront purchase price. It just lowers your final cost basis presuming you are later able to make use of the Kohl's cash as effectively same-as-cash. Not unlike eBay Bucks, Touch of Modern points, Rakuten Points, etc. It involves more work, but so do most of the better bargains these days.


Just to clarify for footie (or anyone else) Kohl's cash is actually very different then cash. It is a coupon. So if you have a $100 KC and want to buy an item for $200 and use a %30 off coupon the KC will come off first. The $200 item after %30 off would be $140 if you pay normally. If you use the KC on that item you will pay will pay $100 KC plus $70 out of pocket, essentially spending $30 more then if you bought it without the KC. Or to put it another way that $100 KC is actually worth $70 in that transaction.

I'm not familiar with Rakuten points or touch of modern however I am with eBay bucks. eBay bucks actually do work more like cash. If you have a coupon they will take the coupon off first and then eBay apply the bucks. So for ebay your $200 item minus %20 is $160 and then the bucks come off next. Very different then how Kohl's does it.

The best use of KC is to buy items that Kohl's sells that will not accept coupons. Nike, baby gear, toys, etc. However many of those things would be found for less if you shopped somewhere else.

Also you can not earn KC cash on KC being used. So spend $100 out of pocket and earn $20 KC (or $30 now). Spend $100 KC and earn nothing.

KC also has a short window of use before expiring.

As mentioned, deals can be found factoring in the KC however you also have to know how to work it.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Once time I got $20 KC and 30% off coupon and a free shipping code. I paid $20 after using them all for a pair of pants. Same price for same pants I got somewhere else without any code. If a store having same price without any code, I much prefer 40% mystery code to Kohl's cash that I have to use for the items I don't really want.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Would you buy this quartz for $170 if you already had the Orient Capital? Thanks.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

basso4735 said:


> That was fast! Back up to $100+. Wanted to grab one for a gift but not at that price!


If you're OK with buying the bracelet version and you can wait for it to ship from Singapore, Creationwatches on Ebay currently has 10% off their watches. Just add it to your cart to see the discount. It brings the SNK809 to *$67.50*.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-5-Automatic-SNK809K1-SNK809K-21-Jewel-Mens-Watch/273449322687

All their other watches are here.

https://www.ebay.com/sme/creationwa...offType=OrderSubTotalOffer&_soffid=5166666608


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

fandi said:


> Would you buy this quartz for $170 if you already had the Orient Capital? Thanks.
> View attachment 13656623
> 
> View attachment 13656627


Definitely not. Charmex is an odd brand, they somehow sold about five watches to my father (which we found after he died.). They were kind of tacky & overpriced but he was blind, and loved to talk to sales people on the phone. Our best guess was that he intended to give them as gifts. Our second-best guess was that someone persuaded him that they were beautiful and rare.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Oris Big Crown Pointer Date Unisex Watch 01594768040310751476 - *$479* from Ashford

Another 3% cash back from Ebates.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/oris/01594768040310751476.pid


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Day Date Automatic H70505153 - *$375* from Ashford

Another 3% cash back from Ebates.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...te-auto/H70505153.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=18


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

ki6h said:


> Definitely not. Charmex is an odd brand, they somehow sold about five watches to my father (which we found after he died.). They were kind of tacky & overpriced but he was blind, and loved to talk to sales people on the phone. Our best guess was that he intended to give them as gifts. Our second-best guess was that someone persuaded him that they were beautiful and rare.


Thank you!


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer Automatic H76455133 - *$325* from Ashford

Another 3% cash back through Ebates.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...er-auto/H76455133.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=14


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Breitling Transocean 38mm Automatic A1631012-BD15-429X - *$2410* from Ashford

Another 3% cash back through Ebates.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...631012-BD15-429X.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=110


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Good afternoon all. Anyone have anything better than 1% cash back and watches from eBay?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

footie said:


> Sorry for being thick, but how do you deduct the Kohl's cash from the price? Don't you have to buy the watch to get the Kohl's cash? So how does it lower the purchase price? TIA.


In addition to what others have said about using KC, look for a low initial sales price which at times has very little to no additional % off (which affects maximizing the full KC rate of return). Like all store credits, Ebay bucks and the like, you have to want to purchase something else otherwise you are just being enticed into further purchases. Also consider that during the time allotted for usage you may not find the lowest price you may be able to find if you wait for other sales, but all in all you can get some great deals that are very much worth it. It's not easy scrounging for every penny we can save.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

PetWatch said:


> In addition to what others have said about using KC, look for a low initial sales price which at times has very little to no additional % off (which affects maximizing the full KC rate of return). Like all store credits, Ebay bucks and the like, you have to want to purchase something else otherwise you are just being enticed into further purchases. Also consider that during the time allotted for usage you may not find the lowest price you may be able to find if you wait for other sales, but all in all you can get some great deals that are very much worth it. It's not easy scrounging for every penny we can save.


Buy some socks or undershirts dot something you need anyway. Even if you're stocked up now, these thing wear out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

capisce1987 said:


> Good afternoon all. Anyone have anything better than 1% cash back and watches from eBay?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Some people got 10% eBay bucks offers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Some people got 10% eBay bucks offers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I was looking for a percentage cash back site, like Ebates or the like.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## billbillw (Jan 31, 2013)

ohhenry1 said:


> *Cadisen C1032 (NH36A+Sapphire) for a measly $35*.
> 
> (Had to remove link because of post count), selling from Gear Best...
> 
> It's priced at $49.95, so you'll need to* add at least $.05 of other item from the Fashion category, to get it over $50, which will activate a $15 discount*, bringing you down to $35.


Anyone else order this on 11.11? I ordered a white/silver one (actually on the 10th in USA) and it still has not shipped. I asked Gear Best and some reply indicated not currently available, "Estimated dispatch Time 7-15 business days". Options to Wait or Exchange. Is this common with Gear Best? Most other orders from China ship out quickly (but take 3 weeks to arrive). At this pace, I'll be lucky to get it before 2019.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

billbillw said:


> Anyone else order this on 11.11? I ordered a white/silver one (actually on the 10th in USA) and it still has not shipped. I asked Gear Best and some reply indicated not currently available, "Estimated dispatch Time 7-15 business days". Options to Wait or Exchange. Is this common with Gear Best? Most other orders from China ship out quickly (but take 3 weeks to arrive). At this pace, I'll be lucky to get it before 2019.


I ordered a different watch on 11/15. Based on past purchases, it will get here when it gets here.


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

NOT A DEAL....

This might be the first Breitling I've ever looked at and went "That's a beautiful watch". I've liked other Breitlings before, but not as much as I like this. Thank god I have to save for holiday gifts or else I'd have a wife angry with me that I bought this.



yinzburgher said:


> Breitling Transocean 38mm Automatic A1631012-BD15-429X - *$2410* from Ashford
> 
> Another 3% cash back through Ebates.
> 
> ...


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

billbillw said:


> Anyone else order this on 11.11? I ordered a white/silver one (actually on the 10th in USA) and it still has not shipped. I asked Gear Best and some reply indicated not currently available, "Estimated dispatch Time 7-15 business days". Options to Wait or Exchange. Is this common with Gear Best? Most other orders from China ship out quickly (but take 3 weeks to arrive). At this pace, I'll be lucky to get it before 2019.


This is pretty normal for all stuff from Gearbest. I've ordered quite a few things from them and it always shows up.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Courtesy of Reddit:


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Let the fun begin!

(OF COURSE, I just placed a $500 order yesterday . . . oh well)

Thanks for sharing!



hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Courtesy of Reddit:
> 
> View attachment 13657143


----------



## maxfreakout (May 11, 2018)

Been eyeing these lately, but 31mm?? The other one they have is 31mm as well 



yinzburgher said:


> Oris Big Crown Pointer Date Unisex Watch 01594768040310751476 - *$479* from Ashford
> 
> Another 3% cash back from Ebates.
> 
> ...


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Courtesy of Reddit:
> 
> View attachment 13657143


Well time to start finding eBay things to add to my watchlist... Any suggestions people?


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

footie said:


> Sorry for being thick, but how do you deduct the Kohl's cash from the price? Don't you have to buy the watch to get the Kohl's cash? So how does it lower the purchase price? TIA.


Kohl get you in a loop unless you have something you need other than expensive stuff. Kohl's cash is useful for me because me and my wife drink coffee a lot and we use Keurig K-cups a lot. So I am purchasing k-cups with all my Kohl's cash so it translates in to real cash for me because k-cups are cheap or same as other places. You should find a use like this.


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Well time to start finding eBay things to add to my watchlist... Any suggestions people?


This ebay deal may speak to a Bulova whisperer among us... $109 before any discount other than listed daily deal.









https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Dia...ch/112606028984?_trkparms=5926:KEYWORD|5079:0


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Courtesy of Reddit:
> 
> View attachment 13657143


Thanks for that! The eBay page is live (source: slickdeals). It says "today", but it states 11/21 in the details:
https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/1121/70319.html

Quoted below in case the page goes offline (I added the bold). *Note that the times/terms can change between now and when it goes live.*



> How to redeem your Coupon:
> 
> Shop for eligible items. (See below for exclusions).
> Pay for your item by 8:00 PM Eastern Time on November 21, 2018
> ...


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Hoping someone more familiar with Jomashop can help me. I've been waiting for a better price on this Hamilton for months. It's always $500. I was hoping for a deal this week. But it says Thanksgiving price $500. Seems like a crock to me. They just raised the "regular price."
Hoping to find their first-time-customer email they sent last summer. Think it included an extra % off. Guess that's my only option.

https://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-watch-h32715131.html

TIA for any thoughts.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Courtesy of Reddit:
> 
> View attachment 13657143


Would you please clarify, does this planned coupon code for tomorrow only work if one downloads app?


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

tsteph12 said:


> Would you please clarify, does this planned coupon code for tomorrow only work if one downloads app?


Yes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Well time to start finding eBay things to add to my watchlist... Any suggestions people?


Visit at your peril: https://www.ebay.com/str/glycine-direct

Creation is running one of their 10%-off sales, which should stack: https://www.ebay.com/sme/creationwatches/offers.html


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

UAconcorde said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/292575818217?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Bulova Precisionist Men's 96B158 Langford Quartz Black Leather Strap 42mm Watch
> BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY
> ...


 I never thought I would buy a Bulova, and here I am, checking the status of my order every 6 hours...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Hoping someone more familiar with Jomashop can help me. I've been waiting for a better price on this Hamilton for months. It's always $500. I was hoping for a deal this week. But it says Thanksgiving price $500. Seems like a crock to me. They just raised the "regular price."
> Hoping to find their first-time-customer email they sent last summer. Think it included an extra % off. Guess that's my only option.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-watch-h32715131.html
> ...


"google10" knocks off a whopping, you guessed it, $10!!! I verified it works with the watch you're interested in. Ain't much, but better than nuttin'. Hopefully, someone else here will be able to offer up a more substantial discount.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Hoping someone more familiar with Jomashop can help me. I've been waiting for a better price on this Hamilton for months. It's always $500. I was hoping for a deal this week. But it says Thanksgiving price $500. Seems like a crock to me. They just raised the "regular price."
> Hoping to find their first-time-customer email they sent last summer. Think it included an extra % off. Guess that's my only option.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-watch-h32715131.html
> ...


I stopped using Joma but I know CART10 will save you a few $


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Drewdoog said:


> I never thought I would buy a Bulova, and here I am, checking the status of my order every 6 hours...


You won't be disappointed. It's a fantastic watch. The smooth seconds hand is mesmerizing, and the dial is full of texture and depth.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Visit at your peril: https://www.ebay.com/str/glycine-direct
> 
> Creation is running one of their 10%-off sales, which should stack: https://www.ebay.com/sme/creationwatches/offers.html


Yah, you know that's the first thing I thought of with the eBay 15% off was getting a Glycine Combat Sub. I happen to have an older Golden Eye on my wrist today and appreciate the size of these watches. So I've been following the Glycine Direct listings and I see that the prices on their Combat 6 watches have risen slightly. The Combat Subs are still at $335. I know the Costco Combat Sub is still at $280. Have the Glycine Direct eBay listings for the Combat Sub been lower recently than this $335 price? I don't think so, but thought I would ask. With 15% off that would bring it down to $284.74. Ebates has 2% off - cutting it further to $279 - actually better than the Costco deal and you have a better choice of colors and strap/bracelet!

Kirk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

IAmAnalog said:


> NOT A DEAL....
> 
> This might be the first Breitling I've ever looked at and went "That's a beautiful watch". I've liked other Breitlings before, but not as much as I like this. Thank god I have to save for holiday gifts or else I'd have a wife angry with me that I bought this.


Some of their big chronograph designs have grown on me but in general I don't like the stereotypical big blingy Breitlings. Breitling has so many cool designs in their past yet in recent years they've opted to be the Rich Man's Invicta. This and a couple other 38mm Transocean models are the exception. This big date/small seconds combo is a winner.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

maxfreakout said:


> Been eyeing these lately, but 31mm?? The other one they have is 31mm as well


Shoot. I actually must have seen the lug to lug length of 37mm and thought that was the diameter when I posted it. It threw me off. That would have justified that "Unisex" label a little better. I remember them making a 38mm Pointer Date that looks like this. I wish that's what was on sale here.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Thanks for the Kohls heads-up. We had $55 Kohl's cash. Someone will complain about the stacking math, but to me the deal was very good and YMMV.

$650.00 MSRP
$390.00 on sale
-$58.50 15% OFF GIVETHANKS
-$55.00 KC (already had not repeatable)
-$15.00 YES to YOU rewards
-$90.00 Kohl's Cash (future use)
-$19.89 Ebates 6% rebate
*NET-ish $151.61*


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Hoping someone more familiar with Jomashop can help me. I've been waiting for a better price on this Hamilton for months. It's always $500. I was hoping for a deal this week. But it says Thanksgiving price $500. Seems like a crock to me. They just raised the "regular price."
> Hoping to find their first-time-customer email they sent last summer. Think it included an extra % off. Guess that's my only option.
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-watch-h32715131.html
> ...


I think the first-time customer email might be for $20 off. I thought I remember seeing this a lot cheaper on Ashford in the past but I'm not seeing anything much cheaper than Jomashop right now. You could maybe try a saved search for this reference on ebay.


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

Drewdoog said:


> I never thought I would buy a Bulova, and here I am, checking the status of my order every 6 hours...


sorry for enabling, not sure why i still have this thread bookmarked


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

30% off all non-sale items with code BF30 at Clockwork Synergy. Minimum purchase of $30. Expires 11/26.

https://www.clockworksynergy.com/


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks to all of you. 
Unfortunately, Ashford does not carry this model any longer. I'm stuck with Joma while I wait for one on eBay, which never comes up. The only leads I've had in the last year are Reddit listings via WatchRecon and they weren't priced low enough to be worth it after I added the bracelet. 


yinzburgher said:


> I think the first-time customer email might be for $20 off. I thought I remember seeing this a lot cheaper on Ashford in the past but I'm not seeing anything much cheaper than Jomashop right now. You could maybe try a saved search for this reference on ebay.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Any good options for a flieger style watch, sub $550? Been looking at the Alpina Startimer lately. Any other good options?


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

raheelc said:


> Any good options for a flieger style watch, sub $550? Been looking at the Alpina Startimer lately. Any other good options?


Hamilton from creation via eBay?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

> Only eBay users registered on.ebay. com,ebay. ca.and.cafr.ebay. ca,.with an address located in the United States, Canada, Latin America or the Caribbean are eligible for the Coupon.


European customers getting f'd again


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Hamilton from creation via eBay?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not really feeling any of the Hamiltons. The Alpina's are looking good to me, but the blue dial version I like seems to be overpriced, even with the eBay discount

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer Automatic H76455133 - *$325* from Ashford
> 
> Another 3% cash back through Ebates.
> 
> ...


I bought this same watch from Ashford and am very happy with it. Delivery was fast and have had no issues. Excellent deal IMO.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Thanks to all of you.
> Unfortunately, Ashford does not carry this model any longer. I'm stuck with Joma while I wait for one on eBay, which never comes up. The only leads I've had in the last year are Reddit listings via WatchRecon and they weren't priced low enough to be worth it after I added the bracelet.


The 15% ebay app discount tomorrow should bring it to $445.40.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hamilton-J...h=item59170c516d:g:L-wAAOSwcnJb9JNV:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

raheelc said:


> Any good options for a flieger style watch, sub $550? Been looking at the Alpina Startimer lately. Any other good options?


Did you check out the Fortis Flieger pro that somebody posted a few pages back from Joma? I think it was $595. Slightly over your budget, but it's a very nice watch.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Penfold36 said:


> Did you check out the Fortis Flieger pro that somebody posted a few pages back from Joma? I think it was $595. Slightly over your budget, but it's a very nice watch.


I must have missed that. I'll take a look. Thanks!

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Any good options for a flieger style watch, sub $550? Been looking at the Alpina Startimer lately. Any other good options?


There are quite a few new 42mm Laco automatics listed on ebay. You could use the 15% off code tomorrow.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

yinzburgher said:


> There are quite a few new 42mm Laco automatics listed on ebay. You could use the 15% off code tomorrow.


Yep, I've been eyeing one that's from a private seller. From my understanding, the code can still be used with a private seller, correct?

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Yep, I've been eyeing one that's from a private seller. From my understanding, the code can still be used with a private seller, correct?
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


I believe so. That's been true for past coupons.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks! I didn't realize 1) that the seller was Joma and 2) that there would be a coupon. I have nothing in my inbox.


yinzburgher said:


> The 15% ebay app discount tomorrow should bring it to $445.40.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hamilton-J...h=item59170c516d:g:L-wAAOSwcnJb9JNV:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Mondaine "night vision" *T25 tritium* Swiss made quartz, 41mm x 11mm, 100m WR, mineral crystal, big date, *$115* from SigmaTime on eBay *before the 11/21 discount*. Should be $98 after the discount.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mondaine-M...trap-Quartz-Watch-A6693030814SBB/202352488787


----------



## Lduffer (Dec 1, 2017)

Penfold36 said:


> Did you check out the Fortis Flieger pro that somebody posted a few pages back from Joma? I think it was $595. Slightly over your budget, but it's a very nice watch.


I have one of these, the pictures don't do it justice and the AR coating makes the crystal disappear.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Lduffer said:


> I have one of these, the pictures don't do it justice and the AR coating makes the crystal disappear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Is the bracelet original? The one joma has is on the strap.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub Automatic Chronograph H78716983 - *$595* from Ashford

3% cash back through Ebates.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...-chrono/H78716983.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=44


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Not a deal...my haul from WatchGecko...(the watches and spring bar were mine)...

Now problem is sizing the bracelet (for my SKX007). The leather straps are for the Presage.


----------



## Lduffer (Dec 1, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Very nice! Is the bracelet original? The one joma has is on the strap.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


I actually picked this up off the Bay slightly used last year and this is definitely one of my fav's from a pretty big collection. Bracelet is original and super comfortable. Additional pic is an even better pic of this awesome dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

***PSA of the day***


In regards to the eBay app 15% off discount, the fine print states that you must use the latest version of the app to get the discount.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Itubij said:


> Not a deal...my haul from WatchGecko...(the watches and spring bar were mine)...
> 
> Now problem is sizing the bracelet (for my SKX007). The leather straps are for the Presage.


What's the quality like on the colored leather straps? Plastic?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Itubij said:


> Not a deal...my haul from WatchGecko...(the watches and spring bar were mine)...





tennesseean_87 said:


> What's the quality like on the colored leather straps? Plastic?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not the guy you were responding to, but I recently purchased from Watch Gecko (multiple times actually) and have always been impressed with the results. ESPECIALLY for the price.

Every order from watch gecko is received in just a few days (even though it's shipped from the UK). Each strap is always individually packaged in a Watch Gecko plastic sleeve. Every strap I've ordered comes with extra spring bars. There's always a nice thank you card with some information on it. You can tell they take care in every single package they send. The strap quality is ALWAYS great, especially for the prices offered. Their clearance section always has dozens of options, bringing prices down even further. I got straps I would easily pay $40 for, for like $15. Good quality leather, thick, and not rough around the edges. The metal bracelets are also great. High quality finishing with solid end links. Overall worth much more than I paid. In terms of the colored straps you specifically asked about, I did purchase a single one out of curiosity. Definitely feel niver than $10 ebay or Amazon straps. Not as nice as the rest of the Watch Gecko leather straps you can find (at higher prices). Not plastic though, IMO. Maybe Itubij feels different, but I've handled some truly ....-quality leather before.

Compare this to cheapest nato straps... I placed two orders just a couple weeks ago, one from cheapest nato one from watch gecko. Both ordered I purchased approx 5 straps. Both were ordered the same day. Both were with straps from the clearance section. As mentioned, Watch Gecko arrived in record time as always, with nicely packaged straps. Clearance straps were top quality.. just discounted for whatever reason. The gecko purchase cost about $70 vs the cheapest nato purchase which cost about $35, however I did purchase two bracelets through the Gecko, bringing the price up a bit. But with cheapest nato, the packaging was nearly nonexistent. A bunch of loose straps sent in a cardboard envelope. No thank you card or anything. The strap quality of the leather straps was noticeably worse than my gecko straps, even though the price paid was basically the same.

Worst of all, one of the straps from cheapest nato was literally CUT CROOKEDLY! Not warped or anything... just very sloppily crafted. It was unwearable because it simply didn't line up! I couldn't believe the strap actually passed QC! To their credit, cheapest nato did offer to replace the strap and send me a free one as well, so that was very appreciated. But the quality and care that you get with Watch Gecko at the prices they charge just won me over completely.

Pic of the offending strap:









There are just a few places that I'd really order straps from at this point. I don't need the best of the best, but I don't want bottom of the barrel strap quality either. Watch Gecko is the right balance to me. Few other places can offer that. I like clockwork synergy, their quality is decent, and their commitment to quick change spring bars is great. But the Gecko generally is of slightly higher quality. I also like strapcode / miltat, but they're a little on the expensive side, and while the quality is great, I don't wanna be shelling out $100+ for every 3rd party bracelet I buy. Watch Gecko is that perfect middle ground, both for the leather straps as well as the bracelets.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

I’ve been pleased with my Gecko natos and Perlons. 

A question about eBay coupon: can you get it to stack with eBates? Open Ebates in browser, then order on app?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Is this a targeted promotion? I did not receive it in my messages.


Rocat said:


> ***PSA of the day***
> 
> In regards to the eBay app 15% off discount, the fine print states that you must use the latest version of the app to get the discount.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

For those interested in some specific eBay deals... THIS baby ice monster from Seiko is a beautiful watch in person. Availability actually varies and there are times where the watch just isn't in stock anywhere for months and the price doubles. It has the hackable/hand windable 4r movement. Lume is great (it's a Seiko) but actually slightly weaker than on prospex watches, and the bezel has no lume at all, but otherwise this watch is the real deal. This particular listing is being sold by creation and is subject to he 10% off on top of the 15% off eBay coupon tomorrow. Price is $154 - $15.40 (10%)= $138.60. $138.60 - $20.79 (15%) = *117.81* final price. This is a STEAL.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-5-Sp...s-Watch-/283246414864?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276

View attachment 13657729


Honorable mentions also include:

Seiko 5 "Bottlecap" for *$141.53 *net

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-5-Sp...094445?hash=item41eeca11ad:g:8LsAAOSwWmdbVu9f

View attachment 13657751


And the SNK803 for *$57.37* net.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-5-Mi...h-/273215896134?&_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255

View attachment 13657761


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Is this a targeted promotion? I did not receive it in my messages.
> 
> 
> Rocat said:
> ...


I'm not sure if it is targeted. But I was referencing the earlier post about the discount going live tomorrow morning at 8am. One thing I did not check is if it is 8am EST or 8am PST.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Itubij said:


> Not a deal...my haul from WatchGecko...(the watches and spring bar were mine)...
> 
> Now problem is sizing the bracelet (for my SKX007). The leather straps are for the Presage.


Got mine yesterday, too. Mod'd my two leather bands with quick release pins already


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Cvp33 said:


> Thanks for the Kohls heads-up. We had $55 Kohl's cash. Someone will complain about the stacking math, but to me the deal was very good and YMMV.
> 
> $650.00 MSRP
> $390.00 on sale
> ...


An example for those whose mileage may vary.
You lost out on 15% (current available discount) with the old $55 KC = $8.25
Let's assume you will miss out on a 30% discount when you use your new $90 KC in the future = $27 
Total missed by not getting a discount for the total amounts of KC = $35 (price paid would have been $35 less otherwise)
Can't beat it. Congratulations!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Timex Welton Snoopy will be ~$108 tomorrow with the 15% discount.

40mm and quartz

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Timex-Welton-Snoopy-Silver-Brown-AUTHORIZED-DEALER/264018702608


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Rocat said:


> One thing I did not check is if it is 8am EST or 8am PST.


Eastern.


----------



## Blackjack32 (Nov 21, 2018)

Hi guys, I am looking for a dress watch sub $600. Wondering if is there any can beat the $555 Enterna Soleure 8310.41.44.1175 on Gemnation? Pls help, thanks


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Here are the details straight from eBay.

https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/1121/70319.html


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

If you can't make heads or tails of the Kohl's cash, the Seiko SNE499 will be ~$200 with the eBay discount tomorrow.

This is a slightly better deal than the Kohl's price from yesterday, if you don't factor in Kohl's cash. YMMV.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Pros...656120?hash=item2f2637d4f8:g:Z70AAOSwWV9bP7yh


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Deal update: received my Astra watch and watchgecko k-01 4mm today

Both watches are great buys. Excellent finishing, and solid build quality, great lume.

One downside to the geckota watch is that the bracelet does not have any half links, and it has a butterfly clasp, so no adjustment other than removing the full links. I'm hoping watchgecko sells half links for the bracelet separately, but if they don't, this may just be a deal breaker for me, since I generally need to use half links/micro adjustments to get a bracelet to fit right (this is a purely personal experience, of course). It's a shame, cuz I really liked the watch otherwise.









Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

caktaylor said:


> Here are the details straight from eBay.
> 
> https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/1121/70319.html


Jeez, I despise the eBay app, website is better. I guess for 15%, I can deall.

Who else is Searching on the website, but buying on the app?


----------



## ChicaneHntr (Jan 27, 2017)

That Creation sale on ebay looks decent.

I don't recall seeing this OS quite this low.


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

Blackjack32 said:


> Hi guys, I am looking for a dress watch sub $600. Wondering if is there any can beat the $555 Enterna Soleure 8310.41.44.1175 on Gemnation? Pls help, thanks


Looks like it's currently $529 at evine.

https://www.evine.com/Product/639-8...MIlv2FjdHk3gIVJRh9Ch1INwVREAQYAiABEgLPZ_D_BwE


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Lowest price I remember seeing for the Startimer chrono. eBay bucks is good for another 20 bucks. 








https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Sta...070392&hash=item3f9462a659:g:cfwAAOSwkcFbIvgS


----------



## Lduffer (Dec 1, 2017)

cairoanan said:


> Lowest price I remember seeing for the Startimer chrono. eBay bucks is good for another 20 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of watch for the price. Have one, I paid more far and still think I got a great price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

ChicaneHntr said:


> That Creation sale on ebay looks decent.
> 
> I don't recall seeing this OS quite this low.
> View attachment 13657843


Different colors eve cheaper. I think the two tone is about $200 after discount. I have that color and love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peskydonut (Sep 11, 2018)

Amazon has Bulova Men's Lunar Pilot Chronograph Watch 96B258 for $281


----------



## Dudubjd (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi, guys!

Which was the best Price for an Airman 18?

Thanks










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

peskydonut said:


> Amazon has Bulova Men's Lunar Pilot Chronograph Watch 96B258 for $281
> 
> View attachment 13658023


Good price, but I think if you go the Kohl's route, it will end up being cheaper, but only if you have a use for the $90 Kohl's cash.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Dudubjd said:


> Hi, guys!
> 
> Which was the best Price for an Airman 18?
> 
> Thanks


I don't follow them closely, but eBay seller glycine-direct recently had some good prices: https://www.ebay.com/str/glycine-direct/

Plus there's supposed to be a 15% discount tomorrow, 11/21 at eBay when buying through their app (other T&Cs, too). Check it out here: https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/1121/70319.html


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Blackjack32 said:


> Hi guys, I am looking for a dress watch sub $600. Wondering if is there any can beat the $555 Enterna Soleure 8310.41.44.1175 on Gemnation? Pls help, thanks


Probably not what you're looking for, but this Seiko SRPC21 struck me with how similar its dial and hands are. 43mm x 13mm, 4R35 automatic. With the 11/21 eBay discount, it should come in at $120:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Automatic-SRPC21-SRPC21K1-SRPC21K-Mens-Watch/283182573855

Photo from Jomashop ($143):









Eterna, for comparison:









The Seiko Presage models are probably closer to the quality you're looking for. Many eBay deals on those, too.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Rocat said:


> ***PSA of the day***
> 
> In regards to the eBay app 15% off discount, the fine print states that you must use the latest version of the app to get the discount.


Check for ebay app updates, because mine just downloaded one.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

TheJohnP said:


> Check for ebay app updates, because mine just downloaded one.


Thanks. I had an ebay update pending on Android.


----------



## Blackjack32 (Nov 21, 2018)

recapt said:


> Looks like it's currently $529 at evine.


Oh thanks much, didn't know this ^^


----------



## Blackjack32 (Nov 21, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Probably not what you're looking for, but this Seiko SRPC21 struck me with how similar its dial and hands are. 43mm x 13mm, 4R35 automatic. With the 11/21 eBay discount, it should come in at $120:
> 
> The Seiko Presage models are probably closer to the quality you're looking for. Many eBay deals on those, too.


Thank you very much for the suggestion, but I'm owning some other Seikos and would like to try something other than the Japanese this time ^^. I also pay attention to the MIDO Baroncelli, but still prefer the Eterna. But the only point is that it is 42mm case, considerable big to my 6.6 in wrist.


----------



## Pacific Time Standard (Jul 11, 2018)

raheelc said:


> Deal update: received my Astra watch and watchgecko k-01 4mm today
> 
> Both watches are great buys. Excellent finishing, and solid build quality, great lume.
> 
> ...


Apologies for the tangent, but where did you order the second watch (with the coin edge bezel)? They're both wonderful.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Blackjack32 said:


> Thank you very much for the suggestion, but I'm owning some other Seikos and would like to try something other than the Japanese this time ^^. I also pay attention to the MIDO Baroncelli, but still prefer the Eterna. But the only point is that it is 42mm case, considerable big to my 6.6 in wrist.


I will say, a 42mm non diver will be big. I have a 7.25" wrist and am in the process of selling off my 42mm plus watches. Even 41mm with no bezel for some reason looks huge. This isn't a general rule though, some watches with shorter lug to lug lengths can work. I feel that measurement is far more important than case size.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Pacific Time Standard said:


> Apologies for the tangent, but where did you order the second watch (with the coin edge bezel)? They're both wonderful.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


The second watch was from astrawatches.com

They're currently having a Black Friday sale, all watches at cost. It was posted a couple days back in this thread, $129. Excellent watch for the price. They threw in a free strap as well.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Pacific Time Standard (Jul 11, 2018)

A general heads-up, Redux watches will have a $75 discount this Friday, code to be released soon.








Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pacific Time Standard (Jul 11, 2018)

raheelc said:


> The second watch was from astrawatches.com
> 
> They're currently having a Black Friday sale, all watches at cost. It was posted a couple days back in this thread, $129. Excellent watch for the price. They threw in a free strap as well.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Oh thank you for letting know - that is a wonderful design, and with Sapphire and Miyota at that price? What a steal, alas too large for my tiny warrior wrist... wear it in good health.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackjack32 (Nov 21, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> I will say, a 42mm non diver will be big. I have a 7.25" wrist and am in the process of selling off my 42mm plus watches. Even 41mm with no bezel for some reason looks huge. This isn't a general rule though, some watches with shorter lug to lug lengths can work. I feel that measurement is far more important than case size.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


Well..thanks, I should take this advice seriouly. This eterna lug to lug is 48mm, does it work on my wrist?


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Blackjack32 said:


> Well..thanks, I should take this advice seriouly. This eterna lug to lug is 48mm, does it work on my wrist?


The only real thing that matters is how you feel with it on your wrist, so I can't comment there. But just for comparison, here is a picture of an SRPA29(42mm) and an SKX007(43mm). Larger dial watches tend to look bigger than their actual dimensions.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

i was beating myself about buying a watch on ebay earlier today before i knew about the coupon tomorrow, so i tried to find $666 more in watches I can take full advantage of the coupon ( max$100/15%=$666), I couldn't find any good deals, then I suddenly realized......

.... it's OKAY to buy things other than watches, the coupons will still work and the world will still run.....

new blender will be on the way tomorrow, will some of my watches blend?


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

UAconcorde said:


> i was beating myself about buying a watch on ebay earlier today before i knew about the coupon tomorrow, so i tried to find $666 more in watches I can take full advantage of the coupon ( max$100/15%=$666), I couldn't find any good deals, then I suddenly realized......
> 
> .... it's OKAY to buy things other than watches, the coupons will still work and the world will still run.....
> 
> new blender will be on the way tomorrow, will some of my watches blend?


Haha, good choice. I honestly can say that I have never bought anything other than a watch with these coupons. I could have probably added a blender to a purchase to get that full $100!
Now I want a margarita, thanks.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

So earlier today I had nothing on my eBay watch list... Now I have 25 watches on it XD

Annoyingly one of the few Jomashop watches I want is not on their eBay store.
I did find one real gem I think I'm going to try and snag tomorrow though.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Zodiac Astrographics for $500: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/163322176164


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

raheelc said:


> The second watch was from astrawatches.com
> 
> They're currently having a Black Friday sale, all watches at cost. It was posted a couple days back in this thread, $129. Excellent watch for the price. They threw in a free strap as well.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Great looking watches and a bargain just I'm a date obsessive! Aaargh somebody will get a bargain. Love the bezel

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

pesman said:


> Great looking watches and a bargain just I'm a date obsessive! Aaargh somebody will get a bargain. Love the bezel
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Astra watches does have some watches with dates!

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Vint8ge (Sep 10, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> Amazon currently has 20% off Warehouse Deals on select _used_ items(discount will be applied at checkout). Free Shipping.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_...ie=UTF8&qid=1542683043&rnid=17349820011&ajr=3
> 
> ...


appears sold out thru link? Only showing items from used sellers for me.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> Timex Welton Snoopy will be ~$108 tomorrow with the 15% discount.
> 
> 40mm and quartz
> 
> ...


If you signed up for their mailing list you've been receiving the 30% offer on selected watches from Timex direct. This watch has been $104 there. Link through TopCash or most others for an additional 9%CB or net $95-ish.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Dudubjd said:


> Hi, guys!
> 
> Which was the best Price for an Airman 18?
> 
> ...


Glycine Direct is the best deal with the 15% off. $526 will net down to $448 and after eBay bucks and a link through (tougher with the app but doable via your phone) you could net to $438.

Previous best was Slick Deals offer through Discount watch.com and a link through TopCash for 8% rebate. That netted the watch down to $450-ish.

I've been peppering WatchGooRoo with best offers all morning and they won't budge off $549....so no sales for them. They previously accepted $499 but won't do that price any longer. They know about the 15% offer as well. Oh well, saved me $1,000.


----------



## TimGodsil (Mar 11, 2016)

Seiko 5 Automatic. $57.79 after the eBay 15%
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...rk:9:pf:0&LH_ItemCondition=1000|1500&LH_BIN=1


----------



## malizna77 (Dec 30, 2015)

15% off on everything at Christopher Ward

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

After seven years, I've made my first-ever purchase directly because of this thread! Jazzmaster inbound for under $450! Thanks, enablers!


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> Here are the details straight from eBay.
> 
> https://pages.ebay.com/promo/2018/1121/70319.html


EBay 15% off coupon by eBay app is now live! Code: "PICKFAST"

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Any good options for a flieger style watch, sub $550? Been looking at the Alpina Startimer lately. Any other good options?


The Fortis Fliger Pro is a fantastic flieger. It's $595 at Jomashop. I know you said under $550 but this is close.


----------



## TimGodsil (Mar 11, 2016)

Ecodrive Blue Angels for $237.99 with 15% off.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Ec...L/173594009126?_trkparms=5373:0|5374:Featured


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Ebay grab, since I couldn't get Glycine to budge. Certina was my fall back.

$960.00 retail
$288.00 ask
- $43.20 PICKFAST ebay coupon
- $4.90 Paid with retail me not sourced gift card saves 2%
- $2.88 Ebay bucks
- $3.68 TopCash rebate
*NET $233.34*


----------



## Milehigh981 (Dec 30, 2016)

Orient watches sale with an additional 15% off with Holiday18.
https://www.orientwatchusa.com/coll...-90109229&mc_cid=88828d24ef&mc_eid=7057419bde


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

How do you get eBates to Work through app?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

Here is one for the ABC/Fitness watch crowd. Garmin right now is having their semi-annual sale, including the newest Fenix 5S/5/5X Plus series. The 5X list price is $849, and right now Garmin has knocked off $150 to bring it to $699, which in and of itself is a great deal, but stack today's Ebay PICKFAST 15% off coupon (capped at $100) and it brings the price down to $599. This is just an insane deal for one of the newest and highest spec GPS sports watches available.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Cvp33 said:


> Ebay grab, since I couldn't get Glycine to budge. Certina was my fall back.
> 
> $960.00 retail
> $288.00 ask
> ...


Nice find. How do you do ebates/top cash back when using the app to purchase?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

UAconcorde said:


> i was beating myself about buying a watch on ebay earlier today before i knew about the coupon tomorrow, so i tried to find $666 more in watches I can take full advantage of the coupon ( max$100/15%=$666), I couldn't find any good deals, then I suddenly realized......
> 
> new blender will be on the way tomorrow, will some of my watches blend?


Just ask this guy:

https://www.youtube.com/user/Blendtec

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Bruce R said:


> The Fortis Fliger Pro is a fantastic flieger. It's $595 at Jomashop. I know you said under $550 but this is close.


Thanks, a couple people mentioned that watch to me. Actually found an Alpina Startimer for a killer deal on Kay's jewelry after cash back and some rewards cash back to use at a later date, so went with that!

Just an FYI, Kay Jewelers online have a $100 rewards for every $300 spent. They may not have the best outright prices on some of their watches, but factoring in the rewards money does help. Plus, it can be used to buy your significant other something nice, to, you know, offset all the other watch purchases that are going to be occurring 

Plus they have 10% cash back on ebates as well.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

HAMILTON
Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer Auto. Men's Watch H76455733
Now $299 at Ashford

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...aki-aviation-pilot-pioneer-auto/H76455733.pid









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Orient Watch USA site has 40% off sale. Has anyone used it yet? I have my eye on a Ray II, discount should bring price down to $99 but I'd like to know if the discount works.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Orient Watch USA site has 40% off sale. Has anyone used it yet? I have my eye on a Ray II, discount should bring price down to $99 but I'd like to know if the discount works.


The way I read it the price reflects after the 40%. No coupon needed.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

PeekPoke said:


> HAMILTON
> Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer Auto. Men's Watch H76455733
> Now $299 at Ashford
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...aki-aviation-pilot-pioneer-auto/H76455733.pid


How do you use 24 hr dial markings on a watch without a GMT hand?


----------



## CoolerKing (Nov 1, 2018)

jdanefrantz said:


> The way I read it the price reflects after the 40%. No coupon needed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I received an email from them this morning. Use code "HOLIDAY18" for an additional 15% on top of the 40%. The 40% alone usually only gets them down to true market price.

CK


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

malizna77 said:


> 15% off on everything at Christopher Ward
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


and ofcourse their website is not working

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

It's not a GMT watch, the middle silver bezel gives you the military time after noon.



recapt said:


> How do you use 24 hr dial markings on a watch without a GMT hand?


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

CoolerKing said:


> I received an email from them this morning. Use code "HOLIDAY18" for an additional 15% on top of the 40%. The 40% alone usually only gets them down to true market price.
> 
> CK


One word of warning, I bought a couple of Tritons during their Father's day sale and my CC information (first and only use on a brand new card) was immediately compromised. Person opened a fake PayPal account with info. and tried to buy airline ticket. Funny how they said it wasn't a problem on their end but very shortly after started to accept Paypal. Others on this board also reported having their CC info. stolen too, so just be aware.


----------



## malizna77 (Dec 30, 2015)

Ossamanity said:


> and ofcourse their website is not working
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Working fine for me

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

Rainshadow said:


> It's not a GMT watch, the middle silver bezel gives you the military time after noon.


Thanks. Makes sense. Feels like that should have been obvious to me.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

^Gurthang54 said:


> Orient Watch USA site has 40% off sale. Has anyone used it yet? I have my eye on a Ray II, discount should bring price down to $99 but I'd like to know if the discount works.


Orient Watch USA usually has 50% off on black Friday. It starts from the midnight.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicaneHntr (Jan 27, 2017)

ChiefWahoo said:


> After seven years, I've made my first-ever purchase directly because of this thread! Jazzmaster inbound for under $450! Thanks, enablers!


Congrats.
Haven't you been stalking that one for some time now?


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

NOT A DEAL

But I've been busy this morning 

Won an auction with the 15% for a mondaine Evo. Came to $33 used.

Also scored a Titanium Mido Ocean Star with full box, AD warranty and bracelet for $480 used. Been looking for one of these for a while, couldn't resist that price.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Originally Posted by *malizna77* 
_15% off on everything at Christopher Ward

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk_



Ossamanity said:


> and ofcourse their website is not working
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every. Single. Time. o| :rodekaart


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Casio Oceanus comes to $410.55 after promo code "PICKFAST" (not only tested but used!). As if I haven't hyped this watch up enough around here lol. I have bought a few watches from this seller in the past and have been very happy with them.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-OCEA...rentrq:36fb39b31670ac88e2c00d7efff492b3|iid:1
Module 5235
Tough Solar (Solar charge system)
Radio wave Atomic time keeping reception
Tough MVT. (auto hand position correction)
Titanium case
Titanium band
3-fold buckle type band
Sapphire glass (dual curve, with reflection reduction coating)
Waterproof to 10bar
Neobrite
World Time (29 cities + UTC)
Battery charge warning
Power saving function
Date display
Auto Calendar
Accuracy within ±15sec/month
Band 150-205mm
Size 45.7 × 41.5 × 10.5mm
90g










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Duluth Trading has what appears to be a branded Momentum Atlas 38 *titanium* quartz with *lume dial* for $90 - 30% (*with purchase $100+*, so throw in some suspenders) = *$63* (tested). They say the diameter is 41mm, but maybe they included the crown/guards, because I only see 38 and 44 on Momentum's site. 100m WR, screw-down crown. List $135, but Momentum has 20% off right now, so $108 from mfg.

Momentum (unbranded) product page here

Duluth's product page, below, says the dial is luminous, but Momentum's product page above says that hands & numbers are luminous. The lume shot, at bottom, indicates the former.

https://www.duluthtrading.com/duluth-trading-titanium-watch-19257.html?dwvar_19257_color=WHI










Photo from WUS:


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

PeekPoke said:


> HAMILTON
> Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer Auto. Men's Watch H76455733
> Now $299 at Ashford
> 
> ...


You can also get it on bracelet for and additional $26 ($325).
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...eer-auto/H76455133.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=8









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

juice009 said:


> Orient Watch USA usually has 50% off on black Friday. It starts from the midnight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


They have recently revamped their pricing down from their inflated pricing. Those 50% off sales were good, but they always had a 30% off coupon floating around. They seem to have eliminated the 30% coupon and lowered their overall prices to closer to what actualy market prices are.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Blumo and Pepsi were within striking distance. I went with the Pepsi for $339.39. Seller is also a forum regular (same user name)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-SBDC...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

im having a hard time finding a really convincing deal on ebay, if you found something and already bought it, consider posting it here (i know some of you already doing that), start enabling!


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Jean Richard Terrascope for $578 after promo code PICKFAST. Retail $2900. Authenticity verified by ebay.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/JEANRICHAR...SPSPriority!94952!US!-1&LH_ItemCondition=1000









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Another Daluth deal - Free shipping $100+


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Ball Legend Automatic black dial near the sweet spot of the deal for $535. Retail $1500. Camel3x low $575.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ball-Legen...cb92:g:YPAAAOSwSlpb7iio&LH_ItemCondition=1000









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

40% off gandco straps. 
Code "blackfriday"
I like their straps, good quality for the money in my opinion. Have had good experiences with them.

https://www.gandcostraps.com









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

UAconcorde said:


> im having a hard time finding a really convincing deal on ebay, if you found something and already bought it, consider posting it here (i know some of you already doing that), start enabling!


I bit on the Glycine Combat 6. They were discounted to $260 earlier (7%), but went to $280 before the 10% eBay bucks. I really wanted discounts to stack, but no dice. The coupon brought down to $238 or so. Hopefully TopCashback also worked for a few more bucks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

mannal said:


> Blumo and Pepsi were within striking distance. I went with the Pepsi for $339.39. Seller is also a forum regular (same user name)
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-SBDC...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> View attachment 13659225


Fantastic deal. Great pick up.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Awesome 40% off sale for thanksgiving on all Tockr Air Defender models


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Seiko Presage SARX027 for $512 after promo code PICKFAST. Retail $990 Camel3x low $621.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-PRES...2cfb:g:eQsAAOSwSata5Mud&LH_ItemCondition=1000









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

tennesseean_87 said:


> What's the quality like on the colored leather straps? Plastic?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.watchgecko.com/miami-pastel-grain-by-geckota.php

In a nutshell, after receiving it, I'm going with comfort and looks over quality.

It is unlike any other leather strap I own. It'll be comfortable to wear because it is soft and pliable.

The leather looks nice but it's hard to gauge it's true quality because I don't feel much leather. It is a leather padded strap with spongy feel and thin leather.

I give them high marks though because it is well executed. The edges are sealed, the stitching is remarkable, the holes are nicely punched (no hanging chads or rough edges) and the dye is evenly and nicely applied.


















At $10.29 (reg $23.99) plus free shipping from the UK, I won't complain.
https://www.watchgecko.com/miami-pastel-grain-by-geckota.php


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

UAconcorde said:


> im having a hard time finding a really convincing deal on ebay, if you found something and already bought it, consider posting it here (i know some of you already doing that), start enabling!


I ordered gifts for family, most of which have already been posted. Prices are pre-discount:

Wolf 8-slot watch box, $35:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/WOLF-Heritage-8-Piece-Watch-Box/222978948793

Bulova Precisionist Langford, factory refurb. from WHP, $86:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/292575818217

Casio F-91W, $9.50:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens-F91W-1-Classic-Black-Digital-Resin-Strap-Watch/201237986027

What I wanted to buy but didn't:

G-Shock GA-800 ana-digi, $66:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-...CK-ANA-DIGI-MENS-RESIN-WATCH-NWT/173275301272

G-Shock DW-5600 classic square, $45:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-DW56...tch-Resin-Band-Alarm-Chronograph/123502182380


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Samsung Pay has 5%cb on eBay. Not sure if that's the highest cb but just wanted to throw that out there if anyone wanted to stack on top of the coupon. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Here's my eBay haul today (there's more where these came from, if anyone is interested):

*Orient Mako II Pepsi for $104.80* after automatic 10% discount and PICKFAST 15% discount







(photo courtesy wristviews.com; note that the model sold on eBay comes with stock bracelet, not rubber strap)

And this *San Martin Flieger Type B for $134.30*








The former is a WUS favorite and needs no introduction. The latter is a Chinese-made watch with great specs for the price (Seiko NH35A movement, sapphire, 39mm diameter), and that has garnered a small number of reviews, all positive.

I had ordered a $500 watch the day before (man plans, God laughs), a Glycine Airman No. 1, and would have saved $75 if I'd only waited a day. All in all, though, I'm happy with what I was able to pick up at today's eBay sale.


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Everytime they have a sale of some sort, I feel like their servers can't handle the traffic or something...











Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

whoagorgeous said:


> Everytime they have a sale of some sort, I feel like their servers can't handle the traffic or something...


Sounds like they regard their website as an afterthought, which in 2018 is completely ridiculous.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

ohhenry1 said:


> Here's my eBay haul today (there's more where these came from, if anyone is interested):
> 
> *Orient Mako II Pepsi for $104.80* after automatic 10% discount and PICKFAST 15% discount
> View attachment 13659335
> ...


The flieger you linked to lists auto NH35 in the title but states Ronda quartz 715 in bold red print in the description. To add to the confusion it also lists the movement in the item specifics as "Quartz(automatic)".

Hope it turns out to be an auto - nice looking watch.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

double


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

The original Bulova Lunar Pilot (on carbon fiber look strap) is $212.49 today after the PICKFAST eBay code at Watches Half Priced. Shipping is free.

Manufacturer refurbished with 3 year manufacturer warranty.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Men...555521&hash=item1a64599b24:g:VGEAAOSwNphb2JWV


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Ebay $99.99 minus 15% PICKFAST App, code $84.99 from watchgooroo.

Invicta 25647 Pro Diver Men's 45mm Tin Bronze Rose-Tone Red Dial Automatic Watch
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Invicta-25...h=item4d7b211202:g:-VcAAOSwOgRbgDmt:rk:2:pf:0









Invicta 25646
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Invicta-25...h=item4d7b21117e:g:yf0AAOSwMPxbgDml:rk:1:pf:0









Has anyone tested one of these yet to verify case is solid bronze?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Thank you. Yep, caught that, and had written to them about it beforehand and afterward too. They had a number of automatic bronzes at $185, and automatic stainless at $158. They then introduced some stainless quartz at $140. The $140 ones are the quartz ones, despite the mixed up listing details.


whywhysee said:


> The flieger you linked to lists auto NH35 in the title but states Ronda quartz 715 in bold red print in the description. To add to the confusion it also lists the movement in the item specifics as "Quartz(automatic)".
> 
> Hope it turns out to be an auto - nice looking watch.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Got a couple of Martu straps for $62 with ebay coupon.


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

Not a deal. Ebay code is not working for me. Says You have already applied this code to your order. Which I havent


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

Maradonio said:


> Not a deal. Ebay code is not working for me. Says You have already applied this code to your order. Which I havent


Are you using the app?


----------



## borgil (Apr 18, 2018)

Maradonio said:


> Not a deal. Ebay code is not working for me. Says You have already applied this code to your order. Which I havent


Mine was saying that the code could not be applied. I called eBay but they could not help.
The only solution I found was to create a new account...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Don't know if anyone posted this yet, but Watch Gauge has a number of models on special - https://watchgauge.com/collections/black-friday-cyber-monday.


----------



## borgil (Apr 18, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> Fortis Flieger Professional Automatic for $595 with promo code PBFT200. Retail $1730


Thanks for the great deal.

It is also available from Jomashop on eBay for $546 with today's PICKFAST code.


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

GeneralSkinny said:


> Maradonio said:
> 
> 
> > Not a deal. Ebay code is not working for me. Says You have already applied this code to your order. Which I havent
> ...


Yes I downloaded the latest version on my phone.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Caveat emptor on the Ebay sale. Seems some (not all) vendors are using the old trick of raising their prices. Was watching a few items that matched Amazon prices last week but went up 12% today. Not worth a 3% discount to buy from a sketchy Ebay seller vs. Amazon Prime. (Well, 11.25% including the local sales tax Amazon will collect, but still not worth it for the relatively inexpensive items I was tracking.) No doubt there are plenty of deals still to be found but be careful and cross-shop.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Fortis cockpit one automatic for $535 after promo code PICKFAST. Retail $1770. Camel3x low $599.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fortis-Coc...8f33:g:BuQAAOSwiSVb9Tz6&LH_ItemCondition=1000









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Eterna Tangaroa for $590 after promo code PICKFAST. Retail $2800 (no trusted source on this). Camel3x $1065.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Eterna-Tan...SPSPriority!94952!US!-1&LH_ItemCondition=1000









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Maradonio said:


> Not a deal. Ebay code is not working for me. Says You have already applied this code to your order. Which I havent





borgil said:


> Mine was saying that the code could not be applied. I called eBay but they could not help.
> The only solution I found was to create a new account...


Do you have an address located in the United States, Canada, Latin America or the Caribbean?


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

FOSSIL has its obligatory 30 percent off (code BF30) but it looks like SALE and OUTLET items are exluded.

While im here - what is a good website to browse for black friday deals in general (not just watches, but also knifes, instruments, electronics...) Anything better than slickdeals (or complementing it)?


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

feltharg said:


> FOSSIL has its obligatory 30 percent off (code BF30) but it looks like SALE and OUTLET items are exluded.
> 
> While im here - what is a good website to browse for black friday deals in general (not just watches, but also knifes, instruments, electronics...) Anything better than slickdeals (or complementing it)?


Ben's bargains? From my experience, the deals kind of overlap between Ben's and Slickdeals though.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## maxfreakout (May 11, 2018)

Or it is a blatant bait n'switch variant?


larand said:


> Sounds like they regard their website as an afterthought, which in 2018 is completely ridiculous.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

On one hand I’m disappointed in the lack of sales. On the other I’m impressed with the overall resilience and stability in the marketplace compared to 10 years ago.


----------



## borgil (Apr 18, 2018)

dumberdrummer said:


> Do you have an address located in the United States, Canada, Latin America or the Caribbean?


Yes, in the US. The eBay rep I talked to checked everything including the item I was trying buy and confirmed the code should have worked.

I also entered the same information on the new account I created and the code did not raise any error.


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

borgil said:


> Yes, in the US. The eBay rep I talked to checked everything including the item I was trying buy and confirmed the code should have worked.
> 
> I also entered the same information on the new account I created and the code did not raise any error.


Weird. I was going to ask if you had it in your cart on a browser in addition to the app.. Good thing it worked on the new account though.


----------



## borgil (Apr 18, 2018)

GeneralSkinny said:


> Weird. I was going to ask if you had it in your cart on a browser in addition to the app.. Good thing it worked on the new account though.


Yes. Must be a glitch with their new checks for mobile apps since I never had any issue with the usual codes.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

It's good that you took the extra step to call eBay customer service. Once eBay understands that the issue is on their end, the CS rep (or his/her manager) will often issue you an one time coupon equal in value for the discount in question.


borgil said:


> Yes, in the US. The eBay rep I talked to checked everything including the item I was trying buy and confirmed the code should have worked.
> 
> I also entered the same information on the new account I created and the code did not raise any error.


----------



## peskydonut (Sep 11, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> 30% off all non-sale items with code BF30 at Clockwork Synergy. Minimum purchase of $30. Expires 11/26.
> 
> https://www.clockworksynergy.com/


If you haven't used the 15% eBay code yet, then buying through the Clockwork Synergy eBay store would be cheaper. They have an "Extra 25% off 3+ items" promo which can be stacked with the PICKFAST code.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Casio G Shock Mudmaster GG1000-1A on eBay for $107.14 after the code.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/163329740942

On a related note, how do you know if a G Shock is genuine?









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

batmansk6 said:


> Casio G Shock Mudmaster GG1000-1A on eBay for $107.14 after the code.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/163329740942
> 
> ...


Drive a tank over it. You will know.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

feltharg said:


> While im here - what is a good website to browse for black friday deals in general (not just watches, but also knifes, instruments, electronics...) Anything better than slickdeals (or complementing it)?


There is a site called DealNews and I'm sure there are others but I haven't found any as good as Slickdeals.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

In order to use the code a second time, would I have to logout of my ebay account on the mobile app, or can i checkout as guest without logging out?

edit: could not find a way to checkout as guest even when i logged out.


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

Does anyone happen to know from past years whether Dan Henry or Nezumi run Black Friday discounts? I have my eye on some chronos.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I caved and bought a Seiko SRP777 with the eBay code. Like I need another Seiko Diver. LOL


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

NOT A DEAL.

Been eyeing this one for awhile and the 15% Ebay deal made me pull the trigger.

A brand called Humism launched via Kickstarter/Indiegogo with a kinetic art aesthetic. I really dig the looks and good specs
















The watch is $275 direct through Indiegogo. 
Someone was selling one on Ebay for $180. 
Accepted my offer of $161
With 15% discount = $132

I'm pleased with my catch.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

The Timebum updated their list of BF deals.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Ferrari 0830249* REDREV Quartz Watch - *$50.05*
44mm x 13mm stainless steel case, Japanese quartz movement, silicone strap, mineral crystal, 50M WR


----------



## 93 Honda Civic (Nov 13, 2018)

juice009 said:


> Orient Watch USA usually has 50% off on black Friday. It starts from the midnight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


The deal right now is "up to 60% off plus an extra 15% off with promo code Holiday18." Do you think it will go even lower?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicaneHntr (Jan 27, 2017)

mannal said:


> The Timebum updated their list of BF deals.


To me, this is the official start of BF 

Black Friday Watch Sales! | The Time Bum


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

BostonCharlie said:


> I ordered gifts for family, most of which have already been posted. Prices are pre-discount:
> 
> Wolf 8-slot watch box, $35:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/WOLF-Heritage-8-Piece-Watch-Box/222978948793
> ...


Last I looked, Amazon has the 5600 for $40. I got a used-like new warehouse model for $38, -20% warehouse deal -$10 from some random Alexa coupon a few days ago. The 20% off warehouse deal was posted above, but I'm not sure it's still live.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

recapt said:


> How do you use 24 hr dial markings on a watch without a GMT hand?


It's an internal bezel controlled by the upper crown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> The original Bulova Lunar Pilot (on carbon fiber look strap) is $212.49 today after the PICKFAST eBay code at Watches Half Priced. Shipping is free.
> 
> Manufacturer refurbished with 3 year manufacturer warranty.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Men...555521&hash=item1a64599b24:g:VGEAAOSwNphb2JWV


Great price if you don't want the full kit or don't have a use for Kohl's cash. Just watched the video on this watch again. Can't wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Would this plastic box break under the weight of 24 watch heads?







No scratches because I will wrap each watch head.
If the plastic box won't work, would this one work? Thanks.


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

fandi said:


> Would this plastic box break under the weight of 24 watch heads?
> View attachment 13659939
> 
> No scratches because I will wrap each watch head.
> ...


What kind of a mischievous Black Friday shopping spree are you contemplating? :-s


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Exer said:


> What kind of a mischievous Black Friday shopping spree are you contemplating? :-s


I don't plan to buy anything this BF. Just a general question.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

fandi said:


> Would this plastic box break under the weight of 24 watch heads?
> View attachment 13659939
> 
> No scratches because I will wrap each watch head.
> ...


Hmmm...heads in a box.


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Sumo, Turtle or Monster with the Ebay sale?


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

*B and R Bands Black Friday Sale*

Our annual Black Friday Sale is live!!! Save 25% Off the entire website using coupon code: black18. Our Free Shipping promotion will also be applied to all US orders of $60 & up! This is the biggest sale of the year & stock is limited to availability, so first come first serve.

https://www.bandrbands.com/


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

jk1492 said:


> Hmmm. Sumo, Turtle or Monster with the Ebay sale?


I tossed a coin and went with the Sumo
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...hread-7-2018-a-4604625-1464.html#post47513347


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

BULOVA Moon Watch from Jomashop $233 in app with PICKFAST coupon (confirmed)








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

One more hour left.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Ebay, different vendors, good ratings. PICKFAST 15% code til 8pm EST on App.

Bulova 98A156 Men's Curv Grey Dial Black Matte Leather Strap Chronograph Watch - 262 kHz
$199.99 minus discount $170 (lowest price I have seen for the Bulova Curve)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-98A...=item4d64265f18:g:NCMAAOSwuvtb8qfc:rk:15:pf:0









Bulova 98A155 Men's Curve collection Black Quartz Watch - 262 kHz
$219.99 minus discount $187

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-98A...h=item2f1ad2dcac:g:JVIAAOSwt4Ra9RP9:rk:2:pf:0


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

I couldn’t say no the moon watch any more. Thanks!


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

jk1492 said:


> Hmmm. Sumo, Turtle or Monster with the Ebay sale?


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

I completely forgot that I was waiting for one of these 15% off sales to buy my first turtle. I used my coupon to buy my dad an Oceanus 1st thing this morning, and just remembered the dang turtle.
Luckily I found that you can simply create a 2nd account and use the promo code again! Just FYI for those that want more.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

jk1492 said:


> Hmmm. Sumo, Turtle or Monster with the Ebay sale?


I've had all 3. Sumo wins by a large margin

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## peskydonut (Sep 11, 2018)

delete


----------



## peskydonut (Sep 11, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> *B and R Bands Black Friday Sale*
> 
> Our annual Black Friday Sale is live!!! Save 25% Off the entire website using coupon code: black18. Our Free Shipping promotion will also be applied to all US orders of $60 & up! This is the biggest sale of the year & stock is limited to availability, so first come first serve.
> 
> https://www.bandrbands.com/


Yesssss!!! I've literally been waiting all week. Order placed!


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

mannal said:


> I tossed a coin and went with the Sumo
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...hread-7-2018-a-4604625-1464.html#post47513347


I went turtle.... but I really wanted the SBDY015 with the Kanji script.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Scored a Hamilton Field Mechanical for $318 after 15% off from eBay. Previous best price I could find was $363 on amazon.

Thanks for posting the code!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Are there any discount codes for Erikas Originals straps? Or will there be a sale?


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

tennesseean_87 said:


> How do you get eBates to Work through app?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think it's possible but I am sure someone smarter than me knows how


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Well, crap. I didn't think I was buying any watches. But a further discount on one on my watch list, plus that eBay coupon, made it irresistable:

Citizen Eco-Drive Skyhawk Red Arrows A-T Titanium on Bracelet, Model JY8059-57E, down to $210. Which is _nuts_. I see it one other place where it's $330; another where it's about $400; everywhere else in the $500+ range.

This is probably the ultimate solution to my red-and-black AND ana-digi fetishes.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Ec...-Arrow-A-T-Black-Dial-47mm-Watch/263522201664


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Are there any discount codes for Erikas Originals straps? Or will there be a sale?


Good question. I'd like to know as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

I've been watching this for awhile. Seller had it listed at $559. I was gonna offer $500 but then decided to give $450 a shot. He took it. Then added the 15%.

Ended up at $382 out the door. I'm excited. Will be my second Tuna and I love the camo dial.

It's my wife's Christmas gift to me. Just don't tell her what it cost.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Picked up glycine combat sub and combat 7 vintage.
Crazy good deal with the discount.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113347438337

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113347477784


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Any canadians managed to order via kohls.com?

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Are there any discount codes for Erikas Originals straps? Or will there be a sale?


Why not ask her?: [email protected]


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Picked up an Orient Ray Raven II ($130 from CreationWatches) and a watch press so I can finally start modding a few of my watches. Did a TON of window shopping yesterday and today. Was very close to pulling the trigger on my first Turtle but decided to wait. Thanks guys


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

https://www.seiyajapan.com

5% off at Seiya.....

Better than nothing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Glycine Direct dropped the double twelves an additional $20 down to $379 about an hour ago. I caved on the red one. $322 total after coupon. That's an unbelievable price on this watch!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

LUM-TEC gettin' in on the action.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Is the eBay code pickfast? When I tried to use it it said the code has expired  any other BF code?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Picked up glycine combat sub and combat 7 vintage.
> Crazy good deal with the discount.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113347438337
> ...


That Combat Sub deal for $285 with the coupon is ridiculous. Almost went for that one myself.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

EA-Sport said:


> Is the eBay code pickfast? When I tried to use it it said the code has expired  any other BF code?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It just ended at 8pm EST/ 5pm PST.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

EA-Sport said:


> Is the eBay code pickfast? When I tried to use it it said the code has expired  any other BF code?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In your case, it was "pickSLOW" (as the code "pickfast" expired at 8pm EST)  
On a more personal note, I somehow managed to exercise restraint and didn't purchase anything from eBay today!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

yinzburgher said:


> It just ended at 8pm EST/ 5pm PST.


Dang it...I missed it by 11mins  
Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Here is a bargain!

As posted before, watch station has a few Zodiacs on sale - the Sea Wolf for $599 and jetomatic for $499. Then if you use the code cyber30 you get AN EXTRA 30% OFF!!!! Tested and it works.

An absolute steal for them at $419 and $349! I'm just angry that they don't ship outside the US... But whatever I already got stuff today.

http://www.watchstation.com/en_US/s...ntCategoryId=288189&parent_category_rn=288391

Someone better buy these.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Glycine Men's 3945.106AT.TB2 Combat Vintage Automatic Chronograph 43mm GL0100 - *$500* from glycine-direct on ebay

The 15% off deal is over but this is still a great price.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...m=113347465931&_trksid=p2054502.c100227.m3827


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Raymond Weil Toccata White Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch 5588-ST-00300 - *$164* from cws on ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/273009518866?ul_noapp=true


----------



## TimeWatcher00 (Oct 31, 2015)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Here is a bargain!
> 
> As posted before, watch station has a few Zodiacs on sale - the Sea Wolf for $599 and jetomatic for $499. Then if you use the code cyber30 you get AN EXTRA 30% OFF!!!! Tested and it works.
> 
> ...


Ebates 3% back as well


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

For a bit of humor. I felt like the cat while deciding on the SRP-777. The cat food was strap deals that I brushed aside. The Turkey was the 777 and then the cake was me discovering that Deep Blue just dropped some 40mm models.


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

yinzburgher said:


> *B and R Bands Black Friday Sale*
> 
> Our annual Black Friday Sale is live!!! Save 25% Off the entire website using coupon code: black18. Our Free Shipping promotion will also be applied to all US orders of $60 & up! This is the biggest sale of the year & stock is limited to availability, so first come first serve.
> 
> https://www.bandrbands.com/


Thanks, grabbed two straps. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Here is a bargain!
> 
> As posted before, watch station has a few Zodiacs on sale - the Sea Wolf for $599 and jetomatic for $499. Then if you use the code cyber30 you get AN EXTRA 30% OFF!!!! Tested and it works.
> 
> ...


Great deal! If only the blue sea wolf didn't have the date window!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

yinzburgher said:


> Raymond Weil Toccata White Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch 5588-ST-00300 - *$164* from cws on ebay
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/273009518866?ul_noapp=true
> 
> View attachment 13660303


Thin and light. A friend gave me one as a gift and it is my go-to "dress" quartz


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

A Glycine that's not from the gooroo. Airman SST. $479.99 from Amazon.









https://www.amazon.com/Glycine-Airman-Automatic-Silver-GL0074/dp/B0743JR9T9


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

ChicaneHntr said:


> To me, this is the official start of BF
> 
> Black Friday Watch Sales! | The Time Bum


That's what I'm talking about!

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

G-Shock Men's Digital Black Resin Watch 42.8 Gift Set - *$50* from Macy's

Get another 10% cash back through Ebates. Only a deal if you need some Bluetooth earbuds and a weird little case for them.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...BOOST SAVED SET&searchPass=matchNone&slotId=1


----------



## ChicaneHntr (Jan 27, 2017)

This Longines sale starting tomorrow has some nice pieces. The 39mm black Conquest is a legit good deal. The rest idk, but 2 year factory warranty and of course the watches straight from Longines' US website.
https://shop.us.longines.com/watch-selector/holiday-shopping-event.html?id=832

Jomashop has this same watch ON SALE for $860.









$735, looks like %40 or so off.
If I had budgeted for this much watch this year I would be getting one myself.

There's even a thread about it  ::enabling::
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/othe...tory-longines-expedition-watches-3354522.html


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SNDA27 is $110 at Jomashop


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Davosa is having a big sale. Most watches in the outlet are mid $450 or so to about $500

https://www.davosa-usa.com/collections/davosa-outlet?mc_cid=40c6ddfa47&mc_eid=677415a2b5

code DSale


----------



## JU1C380X (Jan 4, 2012)

Scored a nice vintage piece with the 15% coupon. Thanks for the heads up!









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

I searched the whole day on ebay and couldnt find any watches that I liked, i even tried birth year watch, then I found the one when it's 4 mins to the coupon expiration, log in, update address, log in paypal and boom, it's 8:00PM EST and coupon expired. Today I really learned "Man plans, god laughs"


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Was going to buy that Zodiac Sea Wolf that was posted a few days ago for $350 when the 15% coupon went live, but was disappointed to see the seller raised the price. It was by about $20 not a huge amount, but I had been following the deal for days, and the price was clearly raised in anticipation of the coupon. It just didn't resonate well with me so I passed.

Instead, I jumped on a Seiko OG Turtle 6309-729A from my birth year and month for about $150 shipped. Not the greatest price, but the condition is great and it's hard to find watches specific to my birth year because I'm too young for true "vintage" watches, but too old for newer "old" watches from the 90's on.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Not a deal but I figured I'd share cause I'm nice like that. lol I decided to take a punt with Stan's new 40mm sized Master1000. Yup, I said it, 40mm.

It's like the Mini-Me version of the 44mm Master1000.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Rocat said:


> Not a deal but I figured I'd share cause I'm nice like that. lol I decided to take a punt with Stan's new 40mm sized Master1000. Yup, I said it, 40mm.
> 
> It's like the Mini-Me version of the 44mm Master1000.
> 
> View attachment 13660413


Pretty good looking. How much did it cost? Any Black Friday deals for deep blue?

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

raheelc said:


> Pretty good looking. How much did it cost? Any Black Friday deals for deep blue?
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Try DEEP for 40% off


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

raheelc said:


> Pretty good looking. How much did it cost? Any Black Friday deals for deep blue?
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Not OP but it's the same price as the regular 44mm version - $250. There are also exotic dial versions with abalone shell and mother of pearl dials, which look out of this world in person.

Deep blue already has constant 40% off coupon running with the "DEEP" code, but sometimes they slash prices in addition to the code (without additional coupon they just further cut the listed prices).


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

raheelc said:


> Pretty good looking. How much did it cost? Any Black Friday deals for deep blue?
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


The standard $149.99 after the "DEEP" discount code but shipping is extra. I always go the $10 shipping. So in total just under $160.

If Stan would put the matte green, red, orange, and red dials in the 40mm I bet they'd fly out of the warehouse. I had been eyeing the matte orange M1000 for a while and then these popped up on the site. I thought about the sunray red dial but then I thought better and went with the black dial.


----------



## ChicaneHntr (Jan 27, 2017)

Shout out to all the late comers and my fellow non App ppl who didn't get in on the ebay coupon.
I have my fingers crossed they do another coupon deal on Friday.

Anyone else think they will, or am I being foolishly optimistic?


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

mannal said:


> Try DEEP for 40% off





flypanam said:


> Not OP but it's the same price as the regular 44mm version - $250. There are also exotic dial versions with abalone shell and mother of pearl dials, which look out of this world in person.
> 
> Deep blue already has constant 40% off coupon running with the "DEEP" code, but sometimes they slash prices in addition to the code (without additional coupon they just further cut the listed prices).





Rocat said:


> The standard $149.99 after the "DEEP" discount code but shipping is extra. I always go the $0 shipping. So in total just under $160.


That's a great price after the code. One thing I'm not sure of though is the thickness of 15mm on a 40mm watch.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Here is a bargain!
> 
> As posted before, watch station has a few Zodiacs on sale - the Sea Wolf for $599 and jetomatic for $499. Then if you use the code cyber30 you get AN EXTRA 30% OFF!!!! Tested and it works.
> 
> ...


To add to this deal, if you sign up for their emails you get a 15% off code which stacks with everything. AND I COULDN'T RESIST!!!! So soon I will have a new Zodiac Jetomatic. Yay for me! Boo for my wallet. Wish NY Taxes weren't a thing, but still a deal I couldn't pass up and have been wanting this beautiful watch for a bit now. 
Also Ebated 3% Cash Back

Thanks again to you guys for posting

*MSRP - $995.00*
SALE - $499.99
CYBER30 - ($150.00)
15% Email - ($52.50)
3% Ebates -  ($9.73)
*Total - $286.77*


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

raheelc said:


> That's a great price after the code. One thing I'm not sure of though is the thickness of 15mm on a 40mm watch.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


15mm thick seems pretty thick, but it depends on the watch. The tudor black bay is actually 14.75 mm thick on a 41mm watch but it doesn't look too out of place. I have had a Deep Blue T-100 trit diver, which was 16mm thick and it wasn't the thickness that got me to sell it, rather the HUGE crown that dug into my wrist. Crown on the master 1000 is not as clownishly large.

Overall I think the price is too good to not at least give it a shot if you're in the market. I recently posted about DB restocking their 44mm exotic dials and mentioned this as well. AR coated sapphire crystal, helium valve, NH35 movement, 330M rating, and exotic dials... all for $150. I've spent more on a nice dinner for 2.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

parsig9 said:


> Davosa is having a big sale. Most watches in the outlet are mid $450 or so to about $500


Can you share the link please?


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

flypanam said:


> 15mm thick seems pretty thick, but it depends on the watch. The tudor black bay is actually 14.75 mm thick on a 41mm watch but it doesn't look too out of place. I have had a Deep Blue T-100 trit diver, which was 16mm thick and it wasn't the thickness that got me to sell it, rather the HUGE crown that dug into my wrist. Crown on the master 1000 is not as clownishly large.
> 
> Overall I think the price is too good to not at least give it a shot if you're in the market. I recently posted about DB restocking their 44mm exotic dials and mentioned this as well. AR coated sapphire crystal, helium valve, NH35 movement, 330M rating, and exotic dials... all for $150. I've spent more on a nice dinner for 2.


Yep I previously had a black bay steel and gold on bracelet and it was quite thick. That wasn't the reason I sold it, but yeah, it was Chunky. I've previously owned a deep blue (specifically the tritium GMT diver back when it was first released), and it was quite beefy, and the edges on the bracelet/case felt kind of sharp as well. All that considered, what prompted me to return it was the below average customer service. The bezel was misaligned with the dial and I was told that they'd try and fix it, that it wasn't always possible to get the alignment correct, and that I'd have to pay for shipping both ways, even though this was obviously a manufacturing default. (This of course, was just my experience, I'm sure others have had better luck with deep blue considering how popular they are on the forum.) Ever since then I've steered clear of Deep Blue, but considering the price of this 40mm, I may be willing to give them another shot.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sampsonti said:


> I don't think it's possible but I am sure someone smarter than me knows how


I got the TopCashback app to link into the eBay app. I've never used TCB, so we'll see if anything shows up.

Edit: stupid Glycine direct just put the watch I bought this morning on sale. Ugh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

bbrou33 said:


> To add to this deal, if you sign up for their emails you get a 15% off code which stacks with everything. AND I COULDN'T RESIST!!!! So soon I will have a new Zodiac Jetomatic. Yay for me! Boo for my wallet. Wish NY Taxes weren't a thing, but still a deal I couldn't pass up and have been wanting this beautiful watch for a bit now.
> Also Ebated 3% Cash Back
> 
> Thanks again to you guys for posting
> ...


Damn it damn it damn it.

The 15% code stacking is what pushed me over the edge.

Damn it.

My wallet is saying "eff you" but my heart is singing.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

bbrou33 said:


> To add to this deal, if you sign up for their emails you get a 15% off code which stacks with everything. AND I COULDN'T RESIST!!!! So soon I will have a new Zodiac Jetomatic. Yay for me! Boo for my wallet. Wish NY Taxes weren't a thing, but still a deal I couldn't pass up and have been wanting this beautiful watch for a bit now.
> Also Ebated 3% Cash Back
> 
> Thanks again to you guys for posting
> ...


Didn't realize the codes would stack. Even with the tax that's a killer price! From an authorized dealer if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

flypanam said:


> Damn it damn it damn it.
> 
> The 15% code stacking is what pushed me over the edge.
> 
> ...


Haha. Same here. 
Which did you get?

I'm considering the 2 watches I got today my early Christmas presents to myself. Thanks Santa


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

ChicaneHntr said:


> To me, this is the official start of BF
> 
> Black Friday Watch Sales! | The Time Bum


Well that cost me another $410.

$169.99 Watches.com









$240 McDowelltime.com


----------



## jsg22 (Apr 5, 2012)

Love that Sea Wolf.



AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Here is a bargain!
> 
> As posted before, watch station has a few Zodiacs on sale - the Sea Wolf for $599 and jetomatic for $499. Then if you use the code cyber30 you get AN EXTRA 30% OFF!!!! Tested and it works.
> 
> ...


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

bbrou33 said:


> Haha. Same here.
> Which did you get?
> 
> I'm considering the 2 watches I got today my early Christmas presents to myself. Thanks Santa


Same as you, I went with the Jetomatic.

I was between the sea dragon (which I had been eyeing on ebay for days at $350, before the seller raised his price for the 15% off coupon and totally turned me off by doing so) and the Jetomatic.

I figured I have at least a dozen divers, so I went with the Jetomatic as it's more aviation-inspired. The Jetomatic's movement also features that really interesting swan neck regulator, while the sea dragon has a regular STP 1-11 movement without the regulator, so while it's a minor difference, it's still a pretty cool detail.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

parsig9 said:


> Davosa is having a big sale. Most watches in the outlet are mid $450 or so to about $500


Could you please provide the link/password for the outlet? I tried using the password in a previous Davosa email (didn't receive a new email today), but it didn't work :-(


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Didn't see this on the Time Bum list. In case anyone has been eyeing an Original Grain, they have an up to 50% off sale, a long with a free bracelet.

https://www.originalgrain.com/collections/all-watches


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

I love the frenzied pace of today. Well done, bargain hunters!


----------



## mrb12186 (Nov 29, 2017)

bbrou33 said:


> To add to this deal, if you sign up for their emails you get a 15% off code which stacks with everything. AND I COULDN'T RESIST!!!! So soon I will have a new Zodiac Jetomatic. Yay for me! Boo for my wallet. Wish NY Taxes weren't a thing, but still a deal I couldn't pass up and have been wanting this beautiful watch for a bit now.
> Also Ebated 3% Cash Back
> 
> Thanks again to you guys for posting
> ...


And here I was proud of myself for being disciplined today through the eBay sale but the stacking coupons was too much to pass up. I've been eyeing the Jetomatic for a while and now finally have one inbound.

Also, I was able to get 6% cash back via Be Frugal as opposed to the 3% on Ebates. Nearly enough to cover the tax but I know the former can be a bit finicky so fingers crossed it goes through alright.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

bbrou33 said:


> To add to this deal, if you sign up for their emails you get a 15% off code which stacks with everything. AND I COULDN'T RESIST!!!! So soon I will have a new Zodiac Jetomatic. Yay for me! Boo for my wallet. Wish NY Taxes weren't a thing, but still a deal I couldn't pass up and have been wanting this beautiful watch for a bit now.
> Also Ebated 3% Cash Back
> 
> Thanks again to you guys for posting
> ...


Thanks, 15% not stacking for me, any ideas?


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Ashford has 40% off the pre-owned watches in the link below until tomorrow with the code BLACK40. Nothing that appealed to me. Mostly Ebel and Concord with some high end stuff sprinkled in.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...32350211&_bta_c=9kek74jlimtzhj8p30o1c7d1x6ky3


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

flypanam said:


> Not OP but it's the same price as the regular 44mm version - $250. There are also exotic dial versions with abalone shell and mother of pearl dials, which look out of this world in person.
> 
> Deep blue already has constant 40% off coupon running with the "DEEP" code, but sometimes they slash prices in addition to the code (without additional coupon they just further cut the listed prices).


I can handle the 44mm just fine: got mine today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

PetWatch said:


> Thanks, 15% not stacking for me, any ideas?


I put in the email code, then when I put in the cyber30 code it cleared the email code and only the 30% applied. I then immediately tried to email code again, and it stacked on top of the cyber30 code without clearing it. Try messing around with how you enter the codes because the order seems to matter for some reason.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Davosa

https://www.davosa-usa.com/collections/davosa-outlet?mc_cid=40c6ddfa47&mc_eid=677415a2b5

code DSale


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

PetWatch said:


> Thanks, 15% not stacking for me, any ideas?





flypanam said:


> I put in the email code, then when I put in the cyber30 code it cleared the email code and only the 30% applied. I then immediately tried to email code again, and it stacked on top of the cyber30 code without clearing it. Try messing around with how you enter the codes because the order seems to matter for some reason.


^^ This. I did Cyber30 first then email code and all worked great for me.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

I own that seawolf in black, at that price is a steal


----------



## bardkc (Aug 3, 2014)

Ashford has 40% off the pre-owned watches in the link below until tomorrow with the code BLACK40. Nothing that appealed to me. Mostly Ebel and Concord with some high end stuff sprinkled in.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/c...p30o1c7d1x6ky3

Thanks yinzburgher . So glad I got on here for the umpteenth time today! Almost pulled the trigger on the pre-owned Armand Nicolet S05S05 at 25% off earlier today but just couldn't do it. Now at 40% off I just couldn't pass it up.


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

flypanam said:


> I put in the email code, then when I put in the cyber30 code it cleared the email code and only the 30% applied. I then immediately tried to email code again, and it stacked on top of the cyber30 code without clearing it. Try messing around with how you enter the codes because the order seems to matter for some reason.


were you able to check out? It showed as stacking but upon checking out an error occurs


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

yinzburgher said:


> It just ended at 8pm EST/ 5pm PST.


That's lame. I came home to help get ready for a big crowd tomorrow, open eBay to buy a watch, and it's over. Poop.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

bardkc said:


> Thanks yinzburgher . So glad I got on here for the umpteenth time today! Almost pulled the trigger on the pre-owned Armand Nicolet S05S05 at 25% off earlier today but just couldn't do it. Now at 40% off I just couldn't pass it up.


Nice! That's a great pick-up. A unique piece, never worn, and a 1-year warranty is tough to beat at that price.


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

bbrou33 said:


> ^^ This. I did Cyber30 first then email code and all worked great for me.


were you able to check out? It stacked okay for me at first then at check out it would have an error


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

A little bling for turkey day. Alpiner on bracelet for about $307. 







https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Alp...sh=item3d59a6e7de:g:pZwAAOSwXkNahLb2&LH_BIN=1


----------



## Timecat (Sep 25, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> That's lame. I came home to help get ready for a big crowd tomorrow, open eBay to buy a watch, and it's over. Poop.


Rumor is that there will be a 20% code on Friday....


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Timecat said:


> Rumor is that there will be a 20% code on Friday....


Oh my, really? Where did you read that?


----------



## Vint8ge (Sep 10, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> I ordered gifts for family, most of which have already been posted. Prices are pre-discount:
> 
> Wolf 8-slot watch box, $35:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/WOLF-Heritage-8-Piece-Watch-Box/222978948793
> ...


I heard many of the F91W on eBay are fake casios??
This one legit? $9.49 still beats $15.99 at Walmart so still a deal imo


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Happens to the best of us. Just gotta take it in stride, my friend.



tennesseean_87 said:


> Edit: stupid Glycine direct just put the watch I bought this morning on sale. Ugh.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Look, the last thing I need right now is another Damn Watch. I'm looking to subtract. Not add. But this deal w/ebay coupon today was UNBELIEVABLE.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/113347438337

I just bought a Gycine Combat Sub Automatic 42mm 'Ambush' PVD on a BRACELET for 285.00 . I mean I had absolutely no sense of restraint or self control. At 285.00 For a Brand New 'Ambush' all logic and reasoning disappears


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> In your case, it was "pickSLOW" (as the code "pickfast" expired at 8pm EST)
> On a more personal note, I somehow managed to exercise restraint and didn't purchase anything from eBay today!


Restraint.......You're a better man than me


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

serioualy? glycine direct just discounted everything..... i mean it makes no difference to her whether we use a coupon or not.....just saying she could have been more subtle


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Here is a bargain!
> 
> As posted before, watch station has a few Zodiacs on sale - the Sea Wolf for $599 and jetomatic for $499. Then if you use the code cyber30 you get AN EXTRA 30% OFF!!!! Tested and it works.
> 
> An absolute steal for them at $419 and $349! I'm just angry that they don't ship outside the US... But whatever I already got stuff today.....


SEA Wolf out of stock now. Had one in the cart earlier too lol. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tushar90 (Oct 24, 2017)

UAconcorde said:


> serioualy? glycine direct just discounted everything..... i mean it makes no difference to her whether we use a coupon or not.....just saying she could have been more subtle


If Ebay has a coupon for Balck Friday I don't think I'll be able to hold back. 
These prices are just too good. This is not good for my bank balance.


----------



## Timecat (Sep 25, 2012)

yinzburgher said:


> Glycine Men's 3945.106AT.TB2 Combat Vintage Automatic Chronograph 43mm GL0100 - *$500* from glycine-direct on ebay
> 
> The 15% off deal is over but this is still a great price.
> 
> ...


Reduced to $450 now.....

https://www.ebay.com/itm/113347465931


----------



## Timecat (Sep 25, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Oh my, really? Where did you read that?


heard it from a friend...credible source....

It's just a rumor but it stands to reason--eBay has to do something on Friday, right?

My guess would be a 10% code and 10% eBay Bucks. I don't think they've ever done a full 20% code.....


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Timecat said:


> Reduced to $450 now.....
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/113347465931


Wow! All of these Glycine discounts are making me wish Invicta buys all of my favorite brands.;-) I generally stay away from watches over 42mm and from mechanical chronographs(service costs). Otherwise I would probably snap this up.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

whoagorgeous said:


> SEA Wolf out of stock now. Had one in the cart earlier too lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yeah I emailed asking if they ship to Canada lol... No response.

Still super happy I got a Mondaine and Mido Ocean Star titanium for a combined $500 haha. Now to figure out which of my other watches to sell hmm.....


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Yeah I emailed asking if they ship to Canada lol... No response.
> 
> Still super happy I got a Mondaine and Mido Ocean Star titanium for a combined $500 haha. Now to figure out which of my other watches to sell hmm.....


Is the Canada Post strike still on? I heard that there is a huge backlog of parcels waiting to be processed.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

thedius said:


> Is the Canada Post strike still on? I heard that there is a huge backlog of parcels waiting to be processed.


Yeah I think so. I stopped paying attention to it because no matter what Canada Post is slow as hell and practically every month they strike or something. I just order stuff and expect it to get here in 1-2 months between customs and Canada Post lol


----------



## crownvic808 (Jul 29, 2018)

Could somebody please explain to me where the Ebay code is and how to use it? Also, here is a nice deal. Looks better than the SNK's. Be minded, it is a QUARTZ.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Fli...909[ATTACH=CONFIG]13660835._xfImport[/ATTACH]


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

*THIS ITEM IS SOLD OUT ONLINE*. Basically as soon as I posted.

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf Limited Edition Titanium Automatic ZO9205 - $800 from Watch Station

Code CYBER30 brings it to $560. If you are a first-time customer signing up for their email list, you will get an additional stackable code for 15% off. Enter this code last and the price drops to *$476*. Either price is bonkers good! Only 82 of these things were made. Get another 3% cash back through Ebates.

ZODIAC Watch,Super Sea Wolf Watch - Limited Edition ZO9205 | WatchStation&reg Online Store


----------



## borgil (Apr 18, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> Zodiac Super Sea Wolf Limited Edition Titanium Automatic ZO9205 - $800 from Watch Station
> 
> Code CYBER30 brings it to $560. If you are a first-time customer signing up for their email list, you will get an additional stackable code for 15% off. Enter this code last and the price drops to *$476*. Either price is bonkers good! Only 82 of these things were made. Get another 3% cash back through Ebates.
> 
> ...


Thanks but out of stock already apparently.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

crownvic808 said:


> Could somebody please explain to me where the Ebay code is and how to use it? Also, here is a nice deal. Looks better than the SNK's.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Flight-Blue-Dial-Mens-Watch-FUNG2001D0/382615752909
> View attachment 13660827


The ebay discount already ended unfortunately. The automatic watch pictured is actually different than the link for the quartz watch on ebay. Both are nice-looking watches though.


----------



## crownvic808 (Jul 29, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> The ebay discount already ended unfortunately. The automatic watch pictured is actually different than the link for the quartz watch on ebay. Both are nice-looking watches though.


Yes, my bad. Corrected.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

borgil said:


> Thanks but out of stock already apparently.


That's crazy. They just added it to the sale list a little while ago. Now it says out of stock online. Bummer. I know they take phone orders. Maybe they still have one at one of their brick and mortar stores.


----------



## 93 Honda Civic (Nov 13, 2018)

dumberdrummer said:


> LUM-TEC gettin' in on the action.


Looks like a Panerai

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Timecat said:


> heard it from a friend...credible source....
> 
> It's just a rumor but it stands to reason--eBay has to do something on Friday, right?
> 
> My guess would be a 10% code and 10% eBay Bucks. I don't think they've ever done a full 20% code.....


They do sometimes. I bought a Helson Skindiver 20% off


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Timecat said:


> Reduced to $450 now.....
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/113347465931


It will cost more than that to have it serviced.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Don't see this very often:









Link to the English site:

https://www.damasko-watches.com/en

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Please, eBay make a 20% discount code appear for Friday. If so, I promise I'll buy a Sumo this time. Maybe.



For what I paid for two watches last night I could have bought a Sumo. lol

Do I really need a Sumo? To me those 20mm lugs are questionable on that size watch. 

Off to Google to search for WUS threads on the topic. I'll call it research. lol


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

UAconcorde said:


> were you able to check out? It stacked okay for me at first then at check out it would have an error


I was. No error code on my end. Received order confirmation email and everything. Good luck!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

That only goes to show how great of a deal this is!



parsig9 said:


> It will cost more than that to have it serviced.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Well I had to pull the trigger on the Jetomatic deal from Watch Station.
Without tax and with the double stacked coupons Net was $297.49.
Still a awesome price on this beauty.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Ragl said:


> Don't see this very often:
> 
> View attachment 13661017
> 
> ...


Can someone please post some sales watches. I'm only seeing normal prices.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Vint8ge said:


> I heard many of the F91W on eBay are fake casios??
> This one legit? $9.49 still beats $15.99 at Walmart so still a deal imo


I don't know, but this seller, shopemco, has sold so many (11,763) and has a 100% customer rating, so I figure it's probably legit. I will test it and report what I find.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

mplsabdullah said:


> Can someone please post some sales watches. I'm only seeing normal prices.


Hasn't start yet.. There is a countdown clock when you click the link.










Sent from my Note


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

MakaveliSK said:


> Hasn't start yet.. There is a countdown clock when you click the link.


This is absolutely the worst thing that has happened to me in a couple of years


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Can someone please post some sales watches. I'm only seeing normal prices.


The ad shows a countdown timer. Sale hasn't started yet.


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Kirk B said:


> Yah, you know that's the first thing I thought of with the eBay 15% off was getting a Glycine Combat Sub. I happen to have an older Golden Eye on my wrist today and appreciate the size of these watches. So I've been following the Glycine Direct listings and I see that the prices on their Combat 6 watches have risen slightly. The Combat Subs are still at $335. I know the Costco Combat Sub is still at $280. Have the Glycine Direct eBay listings for the Combat Sub been lower recently than this $335 price? I don't think so, but thought I would ask. With 15% off that would bring it down to $284.74. Ebates has 2% off - cutting it further to $279 - actually better than the Costco deal and you have a better choice of colors and strap/bracelet!
> 
> Kirk


I bought the Costco black Sub. The price was right. If you like black, you can't beat that price. I decided it's not for me so it will be a gift. How do you like your golden eye?


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Tushar90 said:


> If Ebay has a coupon for Balck Friday I don't think I'll be able to hold back.
> These prices are just too good. This is not good for my bank balance.


I'll be pissed if the Glycine Direct discounts remain and a higher coupon comes up. Maybe I'll buy again and return or try to flip for even money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Deal on Bluetooth + step tracker G-Shocks: $100 - *35THANKS* promo = *$65* (tested) at MLTD. Seems like an inexpensive way to try out G-Shock's smartphone integration (Mobile Link). At the very least it is an interesting alternative to atomic/gps time syncing (when linked to your phone, of course). Note that the front-facing button isn't for the light. Also: the backlight is LED instead of EL. Casio product page here. The lowest price new Casio bluetooth watch I see on eBay is $80.

White GBD800-7:
https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-gbd800-7-watch-white-125592

Black GBD800-1B:
https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-gbd800-1b-watch-black-125593

Photo from G-Central discussion:









Grinch Green GBD800-8:
https://www.mltd.com/product/g-shock-gbd800-8-watch-black-125430










Update: Ana-Digi Bluetooth + step tracker GBA800-7A for *$78 after discount*. eBay: $99. List: $120. They have a couple other colorways, too.

Casio product page here.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Amazon.com has started shipping to Australia again after directing everyone to the pathetic amazon.com.au

At this stage, only items sold by Amazon are included. This doesn't include 'fulfilled' by Amazon - 'sold' only.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

93 Honda Civic said:


> Looks like a Panerai
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that's the point...btw, not sure if this has been mentioned but Erika is having 15% discount...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

MakaveliSK said:


> Hasn't start yet.. There is a countdown clock when you click the link.
> 
> Sent from my Note





cel4145 said:


> The ad shows a countdown timer. Sale hasn't started yet.


Thanks guys. Looks like my brain was still half asleep when I went on the site. I realized what was going on just after I posted in here.


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

Evine.com has a 20% off promotion with the code *THANKS20* but i didn't find anything that struck me as a deal. YMMV


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> Erika is having 15% discount...


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Crafter Blue has 25% off with coupon *blackfriday*

https://www.crafterblue.com


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

Ragl said:


> Don't see this very often:
> 
> View attachment 13661017
> 
> ...


If this includes the DA37, this weekend just got way more expensive than expected.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Crafter Blue has 25% off with coupon *blackfriday*
> 
> https://www.crafterblue.com


Do these Craft Blue Straps have that vanilla scent?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Crafter Blue has 25% off with coupon *blackfriday*
> 
> https://www.crafterblue.com


Do these Craft Blue Straps have that vanilla scent?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Rocat said:


> Do these Craft Blue Straps have that vanilla scent?


No.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

TOM has the usual $25 credit for every $100 spent ( using the app).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freq019 (Mar 26, 2013)

PetWatch said:


> Ebay $99.99 minus 15% PICKFAST App, code $84.99 from watchgooroo.
> 
> Invicta 25647 Pro Diver Men's 45mm Tin Bronze Rose-Tone Red Dial Automatic Watch
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Invicta-25...h=item4d7b211202:g:-VcAAOSwOgRbgDmt:rk:2:pf:0
> ...


Bronze plated. Bought mine during the Invicta Father's day sale? I think. 
Great watch for the price.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

beefsupreme said:


> Evine.com has a 20% off promotion with the code *THANKS20* but i didn't find anything that struck me as a deal. YMMV


It works on the $529 Eterna posted earlier.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

pb9610 said:


> If this includes the DA37, this weekend just got way more expensive than expected.


Damasko sales are rare but if you're in the US be sure and do the math before pulling the trigger.

As an example, the DA36 is priced at $1323 US from this seller, subtract the 30% and it brings it to $926. 
A good price to be sure but Watchmann and LIW also have this watch priced at $1132.

$200 is real money but also take into account that any warranty work will have to be coordinated through the purchasing dealer (Damasko policy), potentially adding some time and shipping costs in the long run if any issues arise.

And if past experience is any indicator, both of the US AD's have been know to offer some assistance regarding pricing if asked.

My intent is not to disregard this rare sale on a great set of watches but to add some context to it. As always, YMMV.


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

Looks like those Zodiacs are back in stock. Must. Be. Strong....


----------



## bobusa (Apr 17, 2016)

Is there any way to bookmark a post in this thread? On iOS Tapatalk? I want to come back to bookmarked post later to get the deal details


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

An interesting Ana-Digital form Raymond Weil at Ashford. 44mm x 50mm x 13mm thick. After the 40% discount posted earlier brings it down to $358.

The functions and layout appear to be similar to the Omega X-33 but I'm not certain it's the same module as there's limited information out there about this model from RW.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...00-ST-20001-SD3.pid?nid=cpg_cat3280049&so=296


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Any canadians managed to buy from kohls.com ? What is your trick to get through their verification system? Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> Can someone please post some sales watches. I'm only seeing normal prices.


Doesn't look like it's started yet









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Do these Craft Blue Straps have that vanilla scent?


Mine is "Latte" scented

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

bobusa said:


> Is there any way to bookmark a post in this thread? On iOS Tapatalk? I want to come back to bookmarked post later to get the deal details


If there's a link, hold it and open in chrome. I'm not sure about a text only post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

freq019 said:


> Bronze plated. Bought mine during the Invicta Father's day sale? I think.
> Great watch for the price.


Solid bronze case, not plated. The back is stainless steel so the wearers wrist doesn't turn green from bronze patina.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

bobusa said:


> Is there any way to bookmark a post in this thread? On iOS Tapatalk? I want to come back to bookmarked post later to get the deal details


In my PC/browser interface, the orange number in the top/right corner of the post (e.g., your post is #14826) is hyperlinked to that post. So I can right-click and select 'bookmark this link'. HTH w/ your platform.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

30% off Sitewide at Timex.com and Free Shipping

TX Field Military Archive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Crafter Blue has 25% off with coupon *blackfriday*
> 
> https://www.crafterblue.com


*Heads up regarding Crafter Blue...*

I don't know whether it's a fluke or what but I ordered on October 18th, received an order confirmation and nothing since. E-mailed them three times and only once receive a quick reply of "we'll check on it". Even filed a PayPal dispute a week ago to which they've never replied. Going to escalate it right now and don't plan on ever doing business with them again.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Strapcode has a sale planned for tomorrow

Sales apply on all items under “2018 Cyber Sales collection”

.Buy 1 - 20% off

Buy 2 get Additional 20%off

.Starts.on Friday at.EST 10:00AM.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Damasko sales are rare but if you're in the US be sure and do the math before pulling the trigger.
> 
> As an example, the DA36 is priced at $1323 US from this seller, subtract the 30% and it brings it to $926.
> A good price to be sure but Watchmann and LIW also have this watch priced at $1132.
> ...


Apologies for quoting my own post but I wanted to be sure this edit didn't get lost in the melee of today.

I did not consider VAT in the equations above.

If VAT is removed for US buyers then this discount becomes significant. It brings the DA36 down to ~$750, all bets are off then.


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

I had a similar frustrating experience with them. I can forgive slow shipping but the non-existent communication is unacceptable. I won't purchase from them directly again.


platinumEX said:


> *Heads up regarding Crafter Blue...*
> 
> I don't know whether it's a fluke or what but I ordered on October 18th, received an order confirmation and nothing since. E-mailed them three times and only once receive a quick reply of "we'll check on it". Even filed a PayPal dispute a week ago to which they've never replied. Going to escalate it right now and don't plan on ever doing business with them again.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

NOT A DEAL 

Khol SEIKO STO Does not ship in canada !


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

Kohl's sale/deals mentioned already, just reiterating that there does seem to be some good deals to be had, especially with ebates 6% cashback, and how you factor in Kohl's cash.

With the SRPB53 for example (https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-3...bdrecsId=e4b840fe-e6ab-4cb4-988f-5572e6fc5a90) -

$252.45 with code JOY

You are looking at $237.30 (if you use ebates), $162.30 if you factor in the $75 in Kohl's cash you'll get.

Straight up it doesn't beat the ebay deal posted in January of this year where their 20% code brought the watch down to $220, but gets you close to the ebay deal in April where the SRPB53 could be had for $233. If you use Kohl's cash math it's a better "deal" than either.

Thanks to all who have posted deals so far. Let's keep em coming!!!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Apologies for quoting my own post but I wanted to be sure this edit didn't get lost in the melee of today.
> 
> I did not consider VAT in the equations above.
> 
> If VAT is removed for US buyers then this discount becomes significant. It brings the DA36 down to ~$750, all bets are off then.


I have a feeling the models people really want will either not be discounted or the discount will be very small since they said "up to %30".


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Apologies for quoting my own post but I wanted to be sure this edit didn't get lost in the melee of today.
> 
> I did not consider VAT in the equations above.
> 
> If VAT is removed for US buyers then this discount becomes significant. It brings the DA36 down to ~$750, all bets are off then.


I had to put the DA37 in my cart to confirm VAT is automatically removed. Shipping is $60 and duty is 3%.

I'm really hoping this 30% off collection is a significant one.

Or a small collection with the DA37 in it


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I have a feeling I'm going to go broke tomorrow.

Anyone else feel that way?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> I have a feeling the models people really want will either not be discounted or the discount will be very small since they said "up to %30".


Probably true.

I did attempt to email them regarding the VAT issue but the listed contact doesn't seem to be a valid email address. There seem to be 2 addresses and neither worked for me using gmail.

I would like to get things sorted just in case the stars align. I've not bought anything over the last few days but the right model with the right discount in this sale may push me over the edge.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Rocat said:


> I have a feeling I'm going to go broke tomorrow.
> 
> Anyone else feel that way?


Not at all.

I feel that I've gone broke already!

(And if not financially, then certainly morally ... unless hedonism should be considered a virtue ... in which case I'm a certified saint!)


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko SRPC85K 4R35 automatic on bracelet, 100m WR, 43mm x 13mm, $168 - *BF20* promo = *$134* (not tested). Sold by AreaTrend on Rakuten-com (not RG). eBay: $158 (also AreaTrend).

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/areatrend/product/1682116118/


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> I have a feeling the models people really want will either not be discounted or the discount will be very small since they said "up to %30".


Let a man have hope.


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> Apologies for quoting my own post but I wanted to be sure this edit didn't get lost in the melee of today.
> 
> I did not consider VAT in the equations above.
> 
> If VAT is removed for US buyers then this discount becomes significant. It brings the DA36 down to ~$750, all bets are off then.


Anyone aware of the fees to import these into the US? Not familiar with the fees from Germany. - Thanks, very tempting.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Wow, that Prospex @Kohls has some specs!



> FEATURES
> 
> Date window
> One-way rotating bezel
> Power reserve: 41 months


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Courtesy of SD:
American Express: Eligible Amazon Purchases Using Reward Points 20% Off (Valid for Select Cardholders). You only need to apply 1 reward point ($0.01) to get 20% off if you got the eligible items.
https://slickdeals.net/f/12319786-a...ff-valid-for-select-cardholders?src=frontpage

Amazon Warehouse: Select Used Items 20% Off
https://slickdeals.net/f/12289537-amazon-warehouse-20-off-select-used-items?src=SiteSearchV2Algo1


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

SKX009K on jubilee for $160 after promo code BF20. Ebates 4% cash back brings it to $154. Retail $450.
https://www.rakuten.com/shop/areatrend/product/1681848407/









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Certina DS 4 Day Date comes out to $260 after promo code BF20 and 4% cash back from ebates. Retail $720 Camel3x low $514.
https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/CRN-C0224301608100/









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeWatcher00 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hmm I’m trying my best not purchase that Zodiac sea wolf..but, I’m torn between the sea wolf 53 skin and the sea dragon !!! Ideally, I’d like one of the other colors..lighter whites/pastel blues, but they’re not on sale


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

fandi said:


> Courtesy of SD:
> American Express: Eligible Amazon Purchases Using Reward Points 20% Off (Valid for Select Cardholders). You only need to apply 1 reward point ($0.01) to get 20% off if you got the eligible items.
> https://slickdeals.net/f/12319786-a...ff-valid-for-select-cardholders?src=frontpage
> 
> ...


Not a deal.

My wife just used this to buy three IPads and a watch strap. Guess who gets the strap?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

Regarding the Damasko sale, I'm hoping that the discount will include buying the watch on the bracelet. If so, and the right model is on sale for the right discount, my Black Friday is about to get a lot more expensive!

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Thank you for posting all of these great deals!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

fandi said:


> Courtesy of SD:
> 
> Amazon Warehouse: Select Used Items 20% Off
> https://slickdeals.net/f/12289537-amazon-warehouse-20-off-select-used-items?src=SiteSearchV2Algo1


That %20 off warehouse items has not worked on a single watch I've tried the past couple days. Or any other non watch items I was interested in. They are getting a bit more stingy with exclusions these days.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

These two Mido Commander II Chronometers seem like an amazing deal right now on Joma for $399 after coupon code BFMD100. Go to "Black Friday Doorbusters".


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

Not a deal.... Maybe to some

Dan Henry 1964 Gran Tourismo is back in stock for the panda dial variants

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I am out of 500$ already thanks for Zodiac deal. Went for the special edition.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> I am out of 500$ already thanks for Zodiac deal. Went for the special edition.


The limited edition titanium? What time did you order?


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Bulova Devil Diver reissue for $430 after ebates 10% cash back. Retail $795. Also comes with a free pair of Bulova aviator sunglasses to sweeten the deal!
https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...hType=ls&searchPass=exactMultiMatch&slotId=11









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

If you spend over $50 at Jomashop you get a free wallet if you use the code "FREEWALLET". Might as well if you're buying something. Although you might not actually have anymore money to put in the wallet at the rate these deals are coming...


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

jdanefrantz said:


> Well I had to pull the trigger on the Jetomatic deal from Watch Station.
> Without tax and with the double stacked coupons Net was $297.49.
> Still a awesome price on this beauty.
> 
> ...


And don't forget the 3% rebate from ebates...


----------



## QuartzFreePhil180 (Jul 15, 2018)

this is a two parter so i apolgize upfront for my lack of brevity anyway here we go

1) A client who knows my obsession with all things mechanical that fit on your wrist, just asked me to find some serious watch options ($50-$75K) for his company's biggest client--who apparently is a serious watch buff based on the fact I was told he owns (and I quote) a "Something Piaget Royal Oak" a "Glashoot" with "buttons on the side like a stop watch" and this "cool rectangle watch with 3 french sounding names that flipped over to show a whole second watch" which I assume is one of JLC's Reversos,--they don't care about where I get it, as long as its new, a brand that'll impress the guy and comes with all the right "stuff". Figure this was the weekend to get the ball rolling so after poking around, it seems these guys have the best deals going on, anyone know anything about any of these--see links (and aside from the fact the prices seem VERY right)-- I've dealt with the seller before and they were really on top of things, no BS re inventory vs actual, plus a great attitude even when I had to return a watch (rule to live by; never get your wife a watch unless you know she'll like it )anyway so I've narrowed things down to these--then monday/tuesday will present to client...just want to make sure I have the answers to any ?s they'll have, so if there's anything about any of these I should know but don't please "have my 6" and let me know

https://www.gemnation.com/watches/Louis-Moinet-Variograph-GMT-LM.082.10.21-48622.html
https://www.gemnation.com/watches/Graham-Chronofighter-1695-2CXAP.S03A.C138-29024.html
https://www.gemnation.com/watches/F...-Skeleton-7042-B-S6-SQT-WHITE-GOLD-38150.html
https://www.gemnation.com/watches/Ulysse-Nardin-Sonata-670-88-212-1879.html

2) This is the more dengerous tricky part, one of the reason I dont peruse Gemnation (or Chrono24, Ebay, etc) as regularly as I'd like is that there's always something that catches my fancy and my fancy and my budget don't get along...that being said, i couldnt help myself and whilst living vicariously through my client also came across some items that seemed pretty impressive...way too impressive for the price ... so does anyone have the 411 on this --or Snyper in general
https://www.gemnation.com/watches/S...per-Ironclad-Chronograph-50.010.0M-46625.html
if its quality, fit and finish are anywhere as near as Royal Oak looking/feeling in real life as they are in most everything I've read...what am i missing? (except the ironclad)

then there's this
https://www.gemnation.com/watches/R...es-Regulator-16065.(I'M A SCAMMER)-19231.html
it aint my bucket list regulator but $695 for an automatic Swiss regulator? Everything I see re RT is all good but is also all divewatch related anyone know if RT has the same level of game in complications? or for $695 should I just take the chance

the following is 180 degrees from my normal druthers, but there's something about it that's just calling me (and it's not just the price...tho that IS a part of it)
https://www.gemnation.com/watches/C...Date-Swiss-Automatic-Watch-CH-8645-39162.html
...anyone know if they're the same ChronoSwiss as in G. Lang's days?

to reframe part 2; I should have about $3k to spend on a year end gift to me(from me, but with my wife's ok). you can see what I own from my profile, so based on that, my budget, and the spread Gemnation's rolling out... I'm open to any ideas--tho I tend to lean towards non-quartz GMT's --BTW if you're going to point me towards someone else please keep it US based and someone with verifiable new or NOS with box & papers. Or if that's too much hassle your take on Snyper, RT etc would be helpful...thanks and merry turkey day and all the money saving retail that's around the corner....


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

50% off at Wolf w/ code *LETITSALE* (tested). Be warned: their site is lagging. https://www.wolf1834.com/

Their email says 'sitewide' in the graphic, but the small print says 'on select items ... till 11/25'.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Elkins:
I owned an MDV106 and gifted it to a grandson. Really missed this beater!
Bought another one last month. Used. But the one I bought had a modded
date window. Not exactly overjoyed with mod but used neoprene strap was
great.
Cairoanan: Bought a Citizen 1410 a few months back. Luv it too

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2006)

pb9610 said:


> mplsabdullah said:
> 
> 
> > I have a feeling the models people really want will either not be discounted or the discount will be very small since they said "up to %30".
> ...


There was a pic on FB with the DC57Si, the DA34 Black and DA44 Black. Not their nicest models. Hope they do a small discount on all models and not only these 3


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

WatchBandit offers 40% on all our Straps (Code: BWS40) and accessoires (as well as 20% on our watch collection (Code: BWS20)) during our big Black Week Sale until monday 26.11.18
https://watchbandit.com/


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

QuartzFreePhil180 said:


> this is a two parter so i apolgize upfront for my lack of brevity anyway here we go
> 
> 1) A client who knows my obsession with all things mechanical that fit on your wrist, just asked me to find some serious watch options ($50-$75K) for his company's biggest client--who apparently is a serious watch buff ...


I would consult a full-service seller like Timeless Luxury Watches. If I were your client's client, I would want a Zenith ;-)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

QuartzFreePhil180 said:


> this is a two parter so i apolgize upfront for my lack of brevity anyway here we go
> 
> 1) A client who knows my obsession with all things mechanical that fit on your wrist, just asked me to find some serious watch options ($50-$75K) for his company's biggest client--who apparently is a serious watch buff based on the fact I was told he owns (and I quote) a "Something Piaget Royal Oak" a "Glashoot" with "buttons on the side like a stop watch" and this "cool rectangle watch with 3 french sounding names that flipped over to show a whole second watch" which I assume is one of JLC's Reversos,--they don't care about where I get it, as long as its new, a brand that'll impress the guy and comes with all the right "stuff". Figure this was the weekend to get the ball rolling so after poking around, it seems these guys have the best deals going on, anyone know anything about any of these--see links (and aside from the fact the prices seem VERY right)-- I've dealt with the seller before and they were really on top of things, no BS re inventory vs actual, plus a great attitude even when I had to return a watch (rule to live by; never get your wife a watch unless you know she'll like it )anyway so I've narrowed things down to these--then monday/tuesday will present to client...just want to make sure I have the answers to any ?s they'll have, so if there's anything about any of these I should know but don't please "have my 6" and let me know
> .


$12,500 with code BF40

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/blancpain/2685F-1127-53B-SD.pid


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Kohls now has the Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Promaster Professional Dive Watch - BN0151-09L in stock. 
https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-2...VIR-tBh06XgeTEAYYASABEgKXB_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

$177 Sale price
-26.55 15% off
- 9.03 6% Ebates cash back (calculated after 15% ($150.45) price)
-45.00 Kohls Cash (see terms and conditions)
96.42 + Tax


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Martu Leather - On Black Friday, November 23, take 30% off sitewide with code martubf2018.


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

TimeWatcher00 said:


> Hmm I'm trying my best not purchase that Zodiac sea wolf..but, I'm torn between the sea wolf 53 skin and the sea dragon !!! Ideally, I'd like one of the other colors..lighter whites/pastel blues, but they're not on sale


The only thing saving me from jumping on that Sea Wolf 53 skin diver is the fact that I already have this Oris Divers 65 with a somewhat similar aesthetic... and I'm still struggling with that logic.


----------



## BradYoung04 (Feb 20, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> 50% off at Wolf w/ code *LETITSALE* (tested). Be warned: their site is lagging. https://www.wolf1834.com/
> 
> Their email says 'sitewide' in the graphic, but the small print says 'on select items ... till 11/25'.


Came to share this too - great deal! Looks like it's on the UK site too https://www.wolf1834.co.uk/

Site is lagging... But on the plus side, everything I've tried in the basket works with the discount. Currently looking at the Axis Double.


----------



## TimeWatcher00 (Oct 31, 2015)

recapt said:


> The only thing saving me from jumping on that Sea Wolf 53 skin diver is the fact that I already have this Oris Divers 65 with a somewhat similar aesthetic... and I'm still struggling with that logic.


That Oris is incredible, nice piece. I'm torn for a few reason actually..I like the more colorful zodiacs, for one. I also like how the sea dragons have signed crowns and the vintage inspired script "sea dragon", whereas the sea wolfs don't (they should!). Also, the compression sea wolf bezel is so nice, though I have very small wrists so I'd really have to go with the sea wolf skin since the bezel on the compression makes it appear larger. The limited titanium sea wolf also is thinner without the date, making that one nearly perfect, except..more expensive and out of stock anyway!! Ahhhh


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Does anyone know if Colareb participates in black friday sales / any website like Holbens that sells Colareb & does?


----------



## Thelongroad (Jan 14, 2015)

Martu code does not seem to work for me. Bummer!


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Thelongroad said:


> Martu code does not seem to work for me. Bummer!


Not yet active


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm trying my best to purchase the Seawolf but I'm geoblocked, even though they call themselves Watch station International...



TimeWatcher00 said:


> Hmm I'm trying my best not purchase that Zodiac sea wolf..but, I'm torn between the sea wolf 53 skin and the sea dragon !!! Ideally, I'd like one of the other colors..lighter whites/pastel blues, but they're not on sale


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> I am out of 500$ already thanks for Zodiac deal. Went for the special edition.


Glad somebody else got one. There must have only been a couple available and they went immediately. The blue one is back in stock though for anyone interested.

ZODIAC Watch,Super Sea Wolf 53 Skin Watch ZO9204 | WatchStation&reg Online Store


----------



## Thelongroad (Jan 14, 2015)

Exer said:


> Not yet active


Australia.... we are ahead on time, and behind in smarts... or something like that. Thanks for kicking my brain in to gear.


----------



## Thelongroad (Jan 14, 2015)

Exer said:


> Not yet active


Australia.... we are ahead on time, and behind in smarts... or something like that. Thanks for kicking my brain in to gear.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Davosa USA has a 10% off code, DavosaBFWKND on the entire site, including their outlet section. Some pretty good prices in their outlet. If you need to enter a passcode for the outlet it's DSale.

https://www.davosa-usa.com/collections/davosa-outlet

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Exer said:


> Martu Leather - On Black Friday, November 23, take 30% off sitewide with code martubf2018.


Nice. I love her straps.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

There's a Casio Deal page too, for those interested.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/hey-i-spotted-casio-deal-here-3590274-146.html


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Where's a good place to buy a canvas/sailcloth strap? Picked up an Alpina Startimer limited edition that I think will look great on one. 

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

Rainshadow said:


> I'm trying my best to purchase the Seawolf but I'm geoblocked, even though they call themselves Watch station International...


i VPN'ed, but to no vail, and apparantly they remember your address or something coz the CS cant even put in an order for me


----------



## ChicaneHntr (Jan 27, 2017)

QuartzFreePhil180 said:


> this is a two parter so i apolgize upfront for my lack of brevity anyway here we go
> 
> 1) A client who knows my obsession with all things mechanical that fit on your wrist, just asked me to find some serious watch options ($50-$75K) for his company's biggest client--who apparently is a serious watch buff based on the fact I was told he owns (and I quote) a "Something Piaget Royal Oak" a "Glashoot" with "buttons on the side like a stop watch" and this "cool rectangle watch with 3 french sounding names that flipped over to show a whole second watch" which I assume is one of JLC's Reversos,--they don't care about where I get it, as long as its new, a brand that'll impress the guy and comes with all the right "stuff". Figure this was the weekend to get the ball rolling so after poking around, it seems these guys have the best deals going on, anyone know anything about any of these--see links (and aside from the fact the prices seem VERY right)-- I've dealt with the seller before and they were really on top of things, no BS re inventory vs actual, plus a great attitude even when I had to return a watch (rule to live by; never get your wife a watch unless you know she'll like it )anyway so I've narrowed things down to these--then monday/tuesday will present to client...just want to make sure I have the answers to any ?s they'll have, so if there's anything about any of these I should know but don't please "have my 6" and let me know
> 
> ...


My 2cents:
Since you only have a couple clues to the man's taste, avoid polarizing stuff like skelly's. Go with classic designs. Buy retail since it isn't your money and will have better return/warranty options.

Here a a couple nice ones.
https://www.tourneau.com/watches/blancpain/fifty-fathoms-automatic-5015-1130-52a-BLP0117988.html
https://www.tourneau.com/watches/bl...endar-moonphase-6654-1127-55b-BLP0118457.html
If they want to go to a higher bracket, go PP.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> The limited edition titanium? What time did you order?


Last night when I read the stackable coupon thing  I just let it roll


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

cornorama said:


> Anyone aware of the fees to import these into the US? Not familiar with the fees from Germany. - Thanks, very tempting.


Customs fees, irregardless of country of origin, kick in on purchases over 800usd. Here's a chart with a free breakdown i found at ups:


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

Crown & Buckle's entire web site is discounted 20-40% off, no codes needed. Sale ends on Tuesday, Nov. 27 at 10 AM EST.

*www.crownandbuckle.com*


*40% Off Core Straps*
Standard, Premium, HD NATOs
Leather NATO Straps
2-piece Leather & Canvas Straps
Tools, Buckles, and Spring Bars


*20% Off Specialty Straps*
Black Label & American Made
Chevron Adjustable
Supreme NATOs
Perlon Straps

*Free domestic shipping* (USA), and international customers can enjoy *$6 flat rate shipping* on any order.


----------



## djw1674 (Sep 21, 2018)

mplsabdullah said:


> That %20 off warehouse items has not worked on a single watch I've tried the past couple days. Or any other non watch items I was interested in. They are getting a bit more stingy with exclusions these days.


Must be "sold by Amazon" to get the discount.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

djw1674 said:


> Must be "sold by Amazon" to get the discount.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Everything I checked is sold by Amazon Warehouse.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

tsteph12 said:


> These two Mido Commander II Chronometers seem like an amazing deal right now on Joma for $399 after coupon code BFMD100. Go to "Black Friday Doorbusters".
> 
> View attachment 13661735
> 
> ...


Oh man I've been agonizing over these for a month at $500. At $400 it seems like a no brainer.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Where's a good place to buy a canvas/sailcloth strap? Picked up an Alpina Startimer limited edition that I think will look great on one.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


https://bradystraps.com I have one one My FFF mod and it is great in both looks and quality. I would highly recommend them.
Edit: I found a promo code for 10% off your 1st order. I don't know if it works though. D4347642
Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Dub Rubb said:


> https://bradystraps.com I have one one My FFF mod and it is great in both looks and quality. I would highly recommend them.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


those are leather


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

QuartzFreePhil180 said:


> this is a two parter so i apolgize upfront for my lack of brevity anyway here we go
> 
> 1) A client who knows my obsession with all things mechanical that fit on your wrist, just asked me to find some serious watch options ($50-$75K) for his company's biggest client--who apparently is a serious watch buff based on the fact I was told he owns (and I quote) a "Something Piaget Royal Oak" a "Glashoot" with "buttons on the side like a stop watch" and this "cool rectangle watch with 3 french sounding names that flipped over to show a whole second watch" which I assume is one of JLC's Reversos,--they don't care about where I get it, as long as its new, a brand that'll impress the guy and comes with all the right "stuff". Figure this was the weekend to get the ball rolling so after poking around, it seems these guys have the best deals going on, anyone know anything about any of these--see links (and aside from the fact the prices seem VERY right)-- I've dealt with the seller before and they were really on top of things, no BS re inventory vs actual, plus a great attitude even when I had to return a watch (rule to live by; never get your wife a watch unless you know she'll like it )anyway so I've narrowed things down to these--then monday/tuesday will present to client...just want to make sure I have the answers to any ?s they'll have, so if there's anything about any of these I should know but don't please "have my 6" and let me know
> 
> ...


Wait, you're being asked to buy a 50,000 watch?

Lange. 
https://www.jomashop.com/alasowa.html
For me probably the Lange 1 in platinum (a deal!) Or Zeitwerk.

Or if he has a RO, then Patek Nautilus, this one with a travel time is less than $75k from Joma.
https://www.jomashop.com/patek-philippe-watch-5990-1a-001.html

I don't love your suggestions; they're too bold. The client is just as likely to hate it as love it.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

taike said:


> those are leather


You are indeed correct. Outside of Blancpain, the only other REAL Sailcloth straps I have come across are these, but I have no experience with them.
http://www.monkeyswag.com/straps/sail-cloth









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

raheelc said:


> Where's a good place to buy a canvas/sailcloth strap? Picked up an Alpina Startimer limited edition that I think will look great on one.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


I bought one from this outfit. Pretty decent, IMHO: https://www.iwantastrap.com/collections/frontpage


----------



## milkham (Jun 18, 2018)

tommy_boy said:


> I bought one from this outfit. Pretty decent, IMHO: https://www.iwantastrap.com/collections/frontpage


I have one of those too and it is pretty nice and i'm perfectly satisfied with it, but they are "sailcloth style" they're actually rubber stamped with a pattern. I'm not sure who actually sells a real sailcloth strap


----------



## djw1674 (Sep 21, 2018)

mplsabdullah said:


> Everything I checked is sold by Amazon Warehouse.


Amazon Warehouse must be an "other Amazon entity"....

_Offer only applies to products sold by Amazon.com (Look for "sold by Amazon.com" or "sold by Amazon Digital Services LLC" on the product detail page). Products sold by third-party sellers or *other Amazon entities* will not qualify for this offer, even if "fulfilled by Amazon.com" or "Prime Eligible"._


----------



## zoysiamo (Jan 4, 2018)

QuartzFreePhil180 said:


> this is a two parter so i apolgize upfront for my lack of brevity anyway here we go
> 
> 1) A client who knows my obsession with all things mechanical that fit on your wrist, just asked me to find some serious watch options ($50-$75K) for his company's biggest client--who apparently is a serious watch buff


Not a deal:

I'd suggest a F.P. Journe Chronomètre Bleu, if your client can find one. The brand has plenty of attractive, more expensive pieces if they want to be seen to have spent more, but that's a modern classic.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

milkham said:


> I have one of those too and it is pretty nice and i'm perfectly satisfied with it, but they are "sailcloth style" they're actually rubber stamped with a pattern. I'm not sure who actually sells a real sailcloth strap





tommy_boy said:


> I bought one from this outfit. Pretty decent, IMHO: https://www.iwantastrap.com/collections/frontpage





Dub Rubb said:


> You are indeed correct. Outside of Blancpain, the only other REAL Sailcloth straps I have come across are these, but I have no experience with them.
> http://www.monkeyswag.com/straps/sail-cloth
> 
> 
> ...





taike said:


> those are leather





Dub Rubb said:


> https://bradystraps.com I have one one My FFF mod and it is great in both looks and quality. I would highly recommend them.
> Edit: I found a promo code for 10% off your 1st order. I don't know if it works though. D4347642
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the suggestions! And Apologies, I should have clarified. I'm ok with sailcloth 'style' doesn't need to be genuine sailcloth. I found one I like on B and R bands, but it's not available in 22mm :-(

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

I miss the days of the Eterna Kontiki sales. Been looking all over for decent prices on them but haven't found any real bargains. Anyone else have any luck?


----------



## djw1674 (Sep 21, 2018)

djw1674 said:


> Amazon Warehouse must be an "other Amazon entity"....
> 
> _Offer only applies to products sold by Amazon.com (Look for "sold by Amazon.com" or "sold by Amazon Digital Services LLC" on the product detail page). Products sold by third-party sellers or *other Amazon entities* will not qualify for this offer, even if "fulfilled by Amazon.com" or "Prime Eligible"._


Sorry....I just re-read your post. Thought you were trying for the 20% discount.


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> I miss the days of the Eterna Kontiki sales. Been looking all over for decent prices on them but haven't found any real bargains. Anyone else have any luck?


yea guys, wake me up when the Eterna Kontiki sale starts....

that deal must have dsetroyed eterna kontiki sale for years


----------



## djw1674 (Sep 21, 2018)

djw1674 said:


> Amazon Warehouse must be an "other Amazon entity"....
> 
> _Offer only applies to products sold by Amazon.com (Look for "sold by Amazon.com" or "sold by Amazon Digital Services LLC" on the product detail page). Products sold by third-party sellers or *other Amazon entities* will not qualify for this offer, even if "fulfilled by Amazon.com" or "Prime Eligible"._


Sorry....I just re-read your post. Thought you were trying for the 20% discount.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> I miss the days of the Eterna Kontiki sales. Been looking all over for decent prices on them but haven't found any real bargains. Anyone else have any luck?


3 years ago today!

Only seen the bronze Kontiki since, on special, once.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

raheelc said:


> Davosa USA has a 10% off code, DavosaBFWKND on the entire site, including their outlet section. Some pretty good prices in their outlet. If you need to enter a passcode for the outlet it's DSale.
> 
> https://www.davosa-usa.com/collections/davosa-outlet
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Ternos is sold out


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Delete


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Ternos is sold out


Some are still available, depending on what color you're looking for. I ended up using the code on their limited edition Ternos Black Suit (it's on their normal site, not the outlet). Have been looking Around for an all black Watch, And that one looks pretty cool!

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

djw1674 said:


> Sorry....I just re-read your post. Thought you were trying for the 20% discount.


I am referring to the %20 discount of warehouse items promotion. Everything is sold on the warehouse by "Amazon Warehouse". For instance this laptop is sold by Amazon Warehouse and does qualify for the discount: https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...0?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1542907467&sr=1-6

This watch is also sold by Amazon Warehouse and does not get the discount: https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B073ZFV28V/ref=dp_olp_all_center?ie=UTF8&condition=all

This one as well shows no discount available: https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...0?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1542915195&sr=8-4

I have not found a single watch that showed the discount available. Of course I only checked about 15 or so of the thousands(?) of watches available.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Rocat said:


> Please, eBay make a 20% discount code appear for Friday. If so, I promise I'll buy a Sumo this time. Maybe.
> 
> For what I paid for two watches last night I could have bought a Sumo. lol
> 
> ...


I love my Sumo. It's great. I'm actually wearing it to work today. The 20mm lug width actually isn't bad at all.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

QuartzFreePhil180 said:


> this is a two parter so i apolgize upfront for my lack of brevity anyway here we go
> 
> 1) A client who knows my obsession with all things mechanical that fit on your wrist, just asked me to find some serious watch options ($50-$75K) for his company's biggest client--who apparently is a serious watch buff based on the fact I was told he owns (and I quote) a "Something Piaget Royal Oak" a "Glashoot" with "buttons on the side like a stop watch" and this "cool rectangle watch with 3 french sounding names that flipped over to show a whole second watch" which I assume is one of JLC's Reversos,--they don't care about where I get it, as long as its new, a brand that'll impress the guy and comes with all the right "stuff". Figure this was the weekend to get the ball rolling so after poking around, it seems these guys have the best deals going on, anyone know anything about any of these--see links (and aside from the fact the prices seem VERY right)-- I've dealt with the seller before and they were really on top of things, no BS re inventory vs actual, plus a great attitude even when I had to return a watch (rule to live by; never get your wife a watch unless you know she'll like it )anyway so I've narrowed things down to these--then monday/tuesday will present to client...just want to make sure I have the answers to any ?s they'll have, so if there's anything about any of these I should know but don't please "have my 6" and let me know
> 
> ...


I'd ditch all these options as most are quite "love em or hate em". With that kind of budget I'd look at something from Moser - they have some of the most beautiful dials and will more than hold their own against the current collection.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Rocat said:


> Please, eBay make a 20% discount code appear for Friday. If so, I promise I'll buy a Sumo this time. Maybe.
> 
> For what I paid for two watches last night I could have bought a Sumo. lol
> 
> ...


There's nothing wrong with the 20mm lugs on the Sumo. However if you put it on rubber the only way to hide that strap gap is with the Crafter Blue fitted rubber.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

93 Honda Civic said:


> The deal right now is "up to 60% off plus an extra 15% off with promo code Holiday18." Do you think it will go even lower?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't see 60% off in the Orientusa website. They currently have 40% off site wide plus 15% off promo code.

From what I've seen from browsing their site is that their Mako USA current pricing with the promo code brings it close to their like new(customer returned item most probably) pricing that it for the mako Mako USA while ago on their site. Imho I don't think they would wanna lower their product pricing floor anymore. Unless the market is proving them wrong. Which I cannot state coz I haven't lately followed the Orient price in the market. The current lowered pricing is already taking some of their product line closer to market price that I know which is like a year and a half ago. If my statement hold truth. Then what they could now do is probably give higher % off promo code and exclude the code for certain product line. Like what they usually did before was they restricted the promo code for their the Mako USA line. Just my 2 cent.

As like I said, I haven't followed their product price much lately. Since I sold all of my Orient watches as i started to prefer midsize as my dive watch.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> 3 years ago today!
> 
> Only seen the bronze Kontiki since, on special, once.


Nice! Are you having a BF sale?


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> 3 years ago today!
> 
> Only seen the bronze Kontiki since, on special, once.


I know the feeling









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

PetWatch said:


> Nice! Are you having a BF sale?


Not me, but there is a well used white dial with the even more rare bracelet on the sales forum, languishing.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

househalfman said:


> EA-Sport said:
> 
> 
> > Erika is having 15% discount...


Holy sh*t. I'm getting 2 or 3 for sure.


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

I grabbed one earlier when I saw her post on ig.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Did it get posted yet? 

Seikousa.com is 25% off site wide. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 93 Honda Civic (Nov 13, 2018)

juice009 said:


> I don't see 60% off in the Orientusa website. They currently have 40% off site wide plus 15% off promo code.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I stand corrected. It was 40% + extra 15%. Regardless, I ended up buying an Orient Star Classic from Long Island Watch instead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Lip watches added more models to their Black Friday/Cyber Week sales.

I pulled the trigger on the 35mm GDG on bracelet for 50% at €124. Seems hard to beat at that price. Especially as I had been waffling on the similar one on leather for €142 that has been on sale longer.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> I am referring to the %20 discount of warehouse items promotion. Everything is sold on the warehouse by "Amazon Warehouse". For instance this laptop is sold by Amazon Warehouse and does qualify for the discount: https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...0?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1542907467&sr=1-6
> 
> This watch is also sold by Amazon Warehouse and does not get the discount: https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B073ZFV28V/ref=dp_olp_all_center?ie=UTF8&condition=all
> 
> ...


It's only the watches at this link. And you won't see the discount until you add it to your cart and view it there.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_...ie=UTF8&qid=1542683043&rnid=17349820011&ajr=3


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

This might be the one that makes me cave. $399 (after 40% “BLUE” code) for bronze, T100, sapphire, 9015 and “supposedly” available this weekend only...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

yinzburgher said:


> It's only the watches at this link. And you won't see the discount until you add it to your cart and view it there.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_...ie=UTF8&qid=1542683043&rnid=17349820011&ajr=3


Thank you


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Use code BLACKFRIDAY at Todd Snyder for 25% off. Including their selection of Timex watches. 4% cash back from Ebates.

https://www.toddsnyder.com/collections/watches


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

At Timex.com

BLACK FRIDAY SALE STARTS NOW!
30% OFF
SITEWIDE* + FREE SHIPPING 
USE CODE BLACKFRIDAY30

(Note: it appears that several of the Marlin automatics are not part of the sale.)


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

raheelc said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! And Apologies, I should have clarified. I'm ok with sailcloth 'style' doesn't need to be genuine sailcloth. I found one I like on B and R bands, but it's not available in 22mm :-(


Take a look at the leather lined B2 from Geckota. It has the sailcloth look for only $15.35 and is available in a range of colors. I have one these on my Alpina Race for Water chrono and it looks and feels great. The fabric will fray around the buckle with heavy use but at $15 I consider it a solid value consumable. Here


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> I am referring to the %20 discount of warehouse items promotion. Everything is sold on the warehouse by "Amazon Warehouse". For instance this laptop is sold by Amazon Warehouse and does qualify for the discount: https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...0?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1542907467&sr=1-6
> 
> This watch is also sold by Amazon Warehouse and does not get the discount: https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B073ZFV28V/ref=dp_olp_all_center?ie=UTF8&condition=all
> 
> ...


Per SD, Qualifying Items will show '20% off. Discount taken at checkout.'
Also earlier I saw a Citizen rectangular dress watch for $39 without 20% needed (new is $80 on Amazon) so to me browsing their warehouse deals might give you surprises.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Also destroyed my resale value. Had mine listed at $1000 three years ago today. . .
Still have have cuz I refuse to sell it for half of what I paid. 


UAconcorde said:


> yea guys, wake me up when the Eterna Kontiki sale starts....
> 
> that deal must have dsetroyed eterna kontiki sale for years


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Tanker G1 said:


> Take a look at the leather lined B2 from Geckota. It has the sailcloth look for only $15.35 and is available in a range of colors. I have one these on my Alpina Race for Water chrono and it looks and feels great. The fabric will fray around the buckle with heavy use but at $15 I consider it a solid value consumable. Here


Thanks that looks like a solid choice. Watchgecko always has solid quality and great prices, not sure how I missed this strap when I looked last night. Know of any straps in this style/design?

https://www.bandrbands.com/black-tactical-pilot-watch-band.aspx

Really like this one too, but it's not available in 22mm.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Aquatico Blue Angels 40 mm with NH35 movement, sapphire crystal, 316L case and a beautiful dial for $150:
https://www.aquaticowatch.com/goods/c6cvdm.html
I could have bought it had I didn't have my Bulova Lobster (I'm speaking of blue/orange color combo).


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Was/is there a Longines BF sale? I thought I remember seeing a post about it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## networkned (May 15, 2018)

whoagorgeous said:


> Was/is there a Longines BF sale? I thought I remember seeing a post about it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Here ya go https://shop.us.longines.com/watch-selector/holiday-shopping-event.html


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

raheelc said:


> Thanks that looks like a solid choice. Watchgecko always has solid quality and great prices, not sure how I missed this strap when I looked last night. Know of any straps in this style/design?
> 
> https://www.bandrbands.com/black-tactical-pilot-watch-band.aspx
> 
> ...


Close but has rivets. Dassari leather backed nylon. Here


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

SurvivalStraps has a pretty good deal going for Black Friday:
All orders over $25 are 30% off with code BLACK30. Orders over $75 are 35% off with code BLACK35 and free standard shipping on all orders over $25.

For regular watches 22-26mm lug: https://www.survivalstraps.com/collections/apple-watch-straps/products/watch-strap

For G-Shocks: https://www.survivalstraps.com/collections/apple-watch-straps/products/g-shock-watch-strap

_*Pic is from their site and was against our rules - Admin_


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

QuartzFreePhil180 said:


> this is a two parter so i apolgize upfront for my lack of brevity anyway here we go
> 
> 1) A client who knows my obsession with all things mechanical that fit on your wrist, just asked me to find some serious watch options ($50-$75K) for his company's biggest client--who apparently is a serious watch buff based on the fact I was told he owns (and I quote) a "Something Piaget Royal Oak" a "Glashoot" with "buttons on the side like a stop watch" and this "cool rectangle watch with 3 french sounding names that flipped over to show a whole second watch" which I assume is one of JLC's Reversos,--they don't care about where I get it, as long as its new, a brand that'll impress the guy and comes with all the right "stuff". Figure this was the weekend to get the ball rolling so after poking around, it seems these guys have the best deals going on, anyone know anything about any of these--see links (and aside from the fact the prices seem VERY right)-- I've dealt with the seller before and they were really on top of things, no BS re inventory vs actual, plus a great attitude even when I had to return a watch (rule to live by; never get your wife a watch unless you know she'll like it )anyway so I've narrowed things down to these--then monday/tuesday will present to client...just want to make sure I have the answers to any ?s they'll have, so if there's anything about any of these I should know but don't please "have my 6" and let me know
> 
> ...


Regarding 1: I think you'd be better off asking in the high end forum, and you should absolutely not buy a grey market watch for a client gift. That's a bad look.

It's also kind of a hard gift if you don't know the collector personally, as you're going to have to go with something inoffensive.

Personally in that range I'd go with a Panerai Lab-ID or like a rainbow Daytona but I go for the young and tasteless look, and that would almost certainly make your client's client mad


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

yinzburgher said:


> It's only the watches at this link. And you won't see the discount until you add it to your cart and view it there.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_...ie=UTF8&qid=1542683043&rnid=17349820011&ajr=3


Bunch of hot garbage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

fandi said:


> Aquatico Blue Angels 40 mm with NH35 movement, sapphire crystal, 316L case and a beautiful dial for $150:
> https://www.aquaticowatch.com/goods/c6cvdm.html
> I could have bought it had I didn't have my Bulova Lobster (I'm speaking of blue/orange color combo).


Haha..site says Blue Angles


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

p


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Also destroyed my resale value. Had mine listed at $1000 three years ago today. . .
> Still have have cuz I refuse to sell it for half of what I paid.


but you paid $500 didnt you? how much were these 3 years ago during the sale?


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

:think: ;-)


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I paid $1530 for a new one and decided I didn't like it enough for that price so I returned it.

I later bought one used for $1350. Then tried to sell it for $1000 the week they went in the basement for $600.and lower. 


UAconcorde said:


> but you paid $500 didnt you? how much were these 3 years ago during the sale?


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

Gazza74 said:


> I'd ditch all these options as most are quite "love em or hate em". With that kind of budget I'd look at something from Moser - they have some of the most beautiful dials and will more than hold their own against the current collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love these watches. They are just stunning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

I picked up this Zodiac in rose gold a couple months ago at the same $349 offered here in this listing.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/163336907968

It quickly went back to five or six hundred after I bought. It's really good looking in person and I like having something different in the rose gold case.

If eBay does bring on a 20% code tomorrow, it would be a hell of a deal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

NOT A DEAL

But Happy Thanksgiving Watchfam! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

It's a looker for sure. I came so close to buying the silver version (that was at the $350 price, without any additional discount), only I got wet feet when I saw a comment to the effect that it wore large due to its barrel shape.

I did like the 39mm diameter, but that comment made me nervous.

Any comments on how you think it wears? For reference, I have a 6.25" diameter wrist, and can wear a 40mm Rolex sub OK, though I wouldn't mind if it were a tad smaller. I can also wear watches larger than that if they have shorter lugs (think Seiko SNZH57 "Fifty Fathoms," or an SNA411 Flightmaster).

Any input would be greatly appreciated!



NoRoadtrippin said:


> I picked up this Zodiac in rose gold a couple months ago at the same $349 offered here in this listing.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/163336907968
> 
> ...


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Duplicate deleted.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

ohhenry1 said:


> It's a looker for sure. I came so close to buying the silver version (that was at the $350 price, without any additional discount), only I got wet feet when I saw a comment to the effect that it wore large due to its barrel shape.
> 
> I did like the 39mm diameter, but that comment made me nervous.
> 
> ...


I don't think it's that large at all. I've worn it both casually and as a dress watch. Those cushion style cases can certainly seem a bit larger due to the extra material but this one didn't stand out to me at all when I put it on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thecapper (May 1, 2018)

Anyone heard or seen anything about BF or CM sales on Stowa or Archimede? I’ve been checking their websites every day and so far nada.


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

thecapper said:


> Anyone heard or seen anything about BF or CM sales on Stowa or Archimede? I've been checking their websites every day and so far nada.


I'm guessing for Stowa you will need to wait for the Advent Calendar. They didn't have an exhibition sale this year after Munich Time.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Tanker G1 said:


> Close but has rivets. Dassari leather backed nylon. Here


Yeah not a fan of rivets. I'll probably try out the watchgecko one for now.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## thecapper (May 1, 2018)

Thanks. I read that last year they had a 24 days of Xmas sale, starting on 11/30, one model per day, good until sold out. Haven't seen anything about something similar this year.


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

👀


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Anyone else feel underwhelmed by BluShark this year?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Can't remember if this was posted or not, it probably was but this thread has moved pretty fast the last couple of days.

Panatime Straps has a 35% off Cyber Sale with code CYBER18

https://panatime.com/


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

RE:Stowa

Black (Flieger) Friday!

We don't discount - we raffle!

Dear customer,

Everybody is trying to chew on a piece of the big sales pie with special promotions on Black Friday. STOWA is - as so often - different!

We give away a Flieger Verus Black Forest Limited Edition worth Euro 890.-.

All you have to do is to either log into your customer account and tell us your wrist size or, if you do not already have an account, open a customer account.

Among all STOWA customers who log in or register until Sunday, November 25th, 11:59 pm, we will give away this valuable limited edition watch!

Why a customer account? Why specify your wrist size?

Some advantages:

- save yourself the laborious entry of your address when ordering in the online shop in the future .

- by specifying your wrist size, it is no longer necessary to ask for your wrist size for future orders

This time-saving advantage is worth one of the beautiful Verus limited edition watches!

Join in!

It's quite simple
We have now integrated a new icon on the menu bar in the shop for a simple customer login. Click on it to go to the customer area or create a new account.
There you can then enter your wrist size.

specify your wrist size

Update your account/new account

Proof of participation
As soon as you have logged into the customer account and given us your wrist size, you will automatically participate in the raffle.

The winner will be announced on Monday, November 26th, 2018.

Good luck!

Your Stowa Team


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Bunch of hot garbage.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most of it is. Although for a surfing/beach watch there is a Rip Curl Rifles in there at what seems a decent price. Then another 20% off that brings down even more.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

tommy_boy said:


> RE:Stowa
> 
> Black (Flieger) Friday!
> 
> ...


Crappy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Martu’s Black Friday sale is live. 30% off all straps with code MARTUBF2018. 

Time to stock up (and wait forever for them to be delivered)!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Martu's Black Friday sale is live. 30% off all straps with code MARTUBF2018.
> 
> Time to stock up (and wait forever for them to be delivered)!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not working for me...from her store or an Ebay search..


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

p


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Wiggy999 said:


> Not working for me...from her store or an Ebay search..


Worked for me on http://www.martuleather.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks..i'll try that !


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Worked for me on http://www.martuleather.com
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ordered her cork strap,,,it's a corker!  Thanks Wack


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

So... ShopWorn has a 20% off sale right now. I've had a very good purchase from them before - basically brand new watch! They have one right now that really jumps out at me that I thought I would pass along:

https://www.shopworn.com/product/graham-foudroyante-automatic-chronograph-mens-watch-2lias-b04a/









I am not a fan of Graham. They make some pretty big, pretty gaudy watches IMHO. BUT, this watch is high horology. The movement is not only a split second chronograph, but it also has the foudroyante complication that is just fun to watch. There is a video here that shows it in action (different model, but I assume the function is the same):






Cost is $5,586 after 20% discount and 5% back from eBates. If I hadn't just spent more than that on another watch this month I would be all over it! Too bad the foudroyante 1/10 sec dial doesn't actually time 1/10 sec as a part of the chronograph function. The only other foudroyante in this price range is the Habring2 and it does not have the split second chronograph complication. I'm just pointing out, this is a whole lot of watch for the money!


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Grrrr...doubles.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Per SD, Timex.com has 30% OFF SITEWIDE* + FREE SHIPPING USE CODE BLACKFRIDAY30. And of course, the only watch I like, Beekman, is not even on their website despite other Todd Snyder models are on there.
https://www.timex.com/shop?siteID=timex
Todd Snyder website has 25% off but $115 after 8.4% cash back from TopCashBack for a quartz with acrylic crystal is too much:
https://www.toddsnyder.com/products/timex-x-todd-snyder-beekman-watch-brown-brown


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Veblenist is running 15% off with code BLACKFRIDAY. They make awesome straps.

https://www.veblenist.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

fandi said:


> Per SD, Timex.com has 30% OFF SITEWIDE* + FREE SHIPPING USE CODE BLACKFRIDAY30. And of course, the only watch I like, Beekman, is not even on their website despite other Todd Snyder models are on there.
> https://www.timex.com/shop?siteID=timex
> Todd Snyder website has 25% off but $130 after tax for a quartz with acrylic crystal is too much:
> https://www.toddsnyder.com/products/timex-x-todd-snyder-beekman-watch-brown-brown


and just to save you some rage... the Auto Marlins are not part of the sale.. the only one that was the Snoopy one.. it is sold out! 
However, some of the MK1, Waterbury's and Archives are great pieces not found anywhere else with 30% off


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Anyone know of a working gemnation discount code? Honey didn't find any when I tried it.
(Other than the ones they list on the site)


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

https://dexclusive.com/collections/junghans
Dexclusive has some Junghans & Nomos in stock and on sale. 10% off sitewide plus over 7% cash back from topcashback.com. YMMV but there may be something there for someone here.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackjack32 (Nov 21, 2018)

RBLAINE said:


> Dexclusive has some Junghans & Nomos in stock and on sale. 10% off sitewide plus over 7% cash back from topcashback.com. YMMV but there may be something there for someone here.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


There are better deals on watchbuys.com, I think so.


----------



## Blackjack32 (Nov 21, 2018)

RBLAINE said:


> Dexclusive has some Junghans & Nomos in stock and on sale. 10% off sitewide plus over 7% cash back from topcashback.com. YMMV but there may be something there for someone here.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


There are better deals on watchbuys.com, I think so.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Blackjack32 said:


> There are better deals on watchbuys.com, I think so.


I doubt it but whatever.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

QuartzFreePhil180 said:


> this is a two parter so i apolgize upfront for my lack of brevity anyway here we go
> 
> 1) A client who knows my obsession with all things mechanical that fit on your wrist, just asked me to find some serious watch options ($50-$75K) for his company's biggest client--who apparently is a serious watch buff based on the fact I was told he owns (and I quote) a "Something Piaget Royal Oak" a "Glashoot" with "buttons on the side like a stop watch" and this "cool rectangle watch with 3 french sounding names that flipped over to show a whole second watch" which I assume is one of JLC's Reversos,--they don't care about where I get it, as long as its new, a brand that'll impress the guy and comes with all the right "stuff". Figure this was the weekend to get the ball rolling so after poking around, it seems these guys have the best deals going on, anyone know anything about any of these--see links (and aside from the fact the prices seem VERY right)-- I've dealt with the seller before and they were really on top of things, no BS re inventory vs actual, plus a great attitude even when I had to return a watch (rule to live by; never get your wife a watch unless you know she'll like it )anyway so I've narrowed things down to these--then monday/tuesday will present to client...just want to make sure I have the answers to any ?s they'll have, so if there's anything about any of these I should know but don't please "have my 6" and let me know
> 
> ...


I don't think any of those are good choices to be honest for the client. I'd be looking at VC, another AP, maybe Panerai, or even Patek.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Foxman2k said:


> I don't think any of those are good choices to be honest for the client. I'd be looking at VC, another AP, maybe Panerai, or even Patek.


Let's please stop discussing this doubtful "client" situation. Not the right thread and very unlikely the narrative presented ever happened.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackjack32 (Nov 21, 2018)

N8G said:


> Let's please stop discussing this doubtful "client" situation. Not the right thread and very unlikely the narrative presented ever happened.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Agree.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Ebates currently has double cash back on all stores. Not sure how long it runs. That puts Ashford and Watch Station at 6%, Timex at 9%, Macy's at 10%, etc.

https://www.ebates.com/black-friday...9.W39Z1ILTV4fL95-jwOR1uKJNf_kZO4hh3qLA9HvXjs4


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Chris at ARMIDA has posted his Annual Black Friday / Holiday code

If you're a fan of affordables and are not familiar w/Armida you need to get busy. Great stuff similar to Helson. Basically, It's The Top Shelf stuff outta Hong Kong

http://www.armidawatches.com/


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> Ebates currently has double cash back on all stores. Not sure how long it runs. That puts Ashford and Watch Station at 6%, Timex at 9%, Macy's at 10%, etc.
> 
> https://www.ebates.com/black-friday...9.W39Z1ILTV4fL95-jwOR1uKJNf_kZO4hh3qLA9HvXjs4


Macy's 16% on be frugal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

This deal was posted by forum member @deckeda in the G Shock Forum, so due credit.

There were some people here looking for an inexpensive square G Shock so I figured cross posting made some sense, and they don't get much cheaper than a DW5600HR for $35 with the 50% discount code EXTRA50.

Only the watches with pricing in RED are eligible. The blacked out DW5600BB is the same price

Yes, it's at forever21. You can add some thigh-high suede boots for the missus if you like.

https://www.forever21.com/us/shop/S...earch&search_type=keyword&q=g-shock&l=g-shock


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Whoa, that’s a big picture...


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Timex is always 9% at befrugal and TopCash. Currently TopCash is 9.45%. Odd number.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

sickondivers said:


> Chris at ARMIDA has posted his Annual Black Friday / Holiday code
> 
> If you're a fan of affordables and are not familiar w/Armida you need to get busy. Great stuff similar to Helson. Basically, It's The Top Shelf stuff outta Hong Kong


Any word on a Helson discount? Both are made by Fullswing, I believe.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Apologies if I've missed a post and this has been posted before, but bartonwatchbands.com has 25% off from Friday through Monday with code: PASSTHEGRAVY18

EDIT: GeneralSkinny points out this is for 3 or more bands. Thank you for that detail!


----------



## Blackjack32 (Nov 21, 2018)

Can I use Ebate while using app to purchase on Touchofmodern?


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

Blackjack32 said:


> Can I use Ebate while using app to purchase on Touchofmodern?


Yes via browser I think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Martu Straps offering 30% off with code MARTUBF2018

https://www.martuleather.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

I checked the Helson site...Nothing


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Any word on a Helson discount? Both are made by Fullswing, I believe.


Brass Diver from either are drool-worthy. Any idea what movement Helson is using on the 40mm brass diver? Armada lists NH35.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jdanefrantz said:


> Well I had to pull the trigger on the Jetomatic deal from Watch Station.
> Without tax and with the double stacked coupons Net was $297.49.
> Still a awesome price on this beauty.
> 
> ...


What side and what are the two coupons you were able to stack pls?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Cvp33 said:


> Brass Diver from either are drool-worthy. Any idea what movement Helson is using on the 40mm brass diver? Armada lists NH35.


My brass helson sd 40 has nh35


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> What side and what are the two coupons you were able to stack pls?


watchstation.com
CYBER30 and the code you get from signing up with email marketing, dont forget 6% from ebates.com

order likely wont go through if you happen to be outside the United States, or use a foreign credit card....


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Ebates cashback highlights:

10% - Rakuten Global
10% - Macy's
10% - JCPenney
9.5% - Sierra Trading Post
3.5% - Watches at Amazon
10% - Watches at Walmart
6% - Ashford (also: 25% off pre-owned w/ code PONOV25; $2,250 off $15,000+ orders w/ code AFF2250)

Forever 21 - 4% (grabbed a couple of those Gs -- thanks jcombs1!)


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

Wish the other sea wolf LE was still available 

2min to Damasko BF


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Anyone knows if eBay is gonna drop another promo code for Black Friday? I missed the pickfast code by 2 min. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Damasko sale is live but not what I was looking for.

https://www.damasko-watches.com/en/offers/


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

The best deal on those watch station zodiacs may be the limited edition super sea wolf titanium cosc. If the coupons stack, by my math you could get it for under $500. I absolutely have no need for it but I'm sorely tempted.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

15000 hits in this thread. Keep them coming and happy turkey day!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Floydboy said:


> The best deal on those watch station zodiacs may be the limited edition super sea wolf titanium cosc. If the coupons stack, by my math you could get it for under $500. I absolutely have no need for it but I'm sorely tempted.


You don't have to fight your temptations to hard. It sold out about 20 hours ago.


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> You don't have to fight your temptations to hard. It sold out about 20 hours ago.


Ahh. Didn't see that. Good!


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Damasko sale is live but not what I was looking for.
> 
> https://www.damasko-watches.com/en/offers/


No DA37.

Hope is a dangerous thing.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Ebates cashback highlights:
> 
> 10% - Rakuten Global
> 10% - Macy's
> ...


can i mention the 100% cashback at Viper? I know its not strictly watch related... but i guessyou can use those free viper credits to call watch dealers all over the world to find the deal you want


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

jcombs1 said:


> Damasko sale is live but not what I was looking for.
> 
> https://www.damasko-watches.com/en/offers/


Is it showing any discount throughout the process ? Is the listed price already their discount? Watchmann has the 353 listed for $100 more than Damasko website.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

CSanter said:


> Is it showing any discount throughout the process ? Is the listed price already their discount? Watchmann has the 353 listed for $100 more than Damasko website.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you're outside of the EU, remove VAT from the website price.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

tommy_boy said:


> RE:Stowa
> 
> Black (Flieger) Friday!
> 
> ...


In other words they just want to harvest email information for future inbox bombing.


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

Massdrop has a Breitling Avenger II GMT Black Watch 43mm on canvas strap for $1999. MSRP is $4,680.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/breitling-avenger-ii-gmt-automatic-watch


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Casio F-91W, *$4* w/ code *BF201865*. S&H to Texas shows $3 for me no matter how many are in the cart -- you'll need to buy 13+ to get the free shipping ($50+). tested.

https://www.mygiftstop.com/collections/sales/products/watches-casio-f91w-1-classic










Wasn't able to stack codes.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

No sale from Dan Henry?


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

tommy_boy said:


> RE:Stowa
> 
> Black (Flieger) Friday!
> 
> ...


Geez, This Stowa Black Friday Promotion is Weak as F--k.....A major foul. This gets them officially BANNED from my house. Furthermore, How can I trust the same people that actually believed this Black Friday promo was a good idea, to in task make me a proper watch?


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

sickondivers said:


> Geez, This Stowa Black Friday Promotion is Weak as F--k.....A major foul. This gets them officially BANNED from my house. Furthermore, How can I trust the same people that actually believed this Black Friday promo was a good idea, to in task make me a proper watch?
> 
> View attachment 13663085


hey its for free anyways I did it hahaha

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

fandi said:


> No sale from Dan Henry?


I have been waiting for this myself as well, spinnaker guys got theirs for today

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Tested AND tried to stack codes?

I truly appreciate your effort on this one, BostonCharlie. You are a star member of the HeadsUp Team, fer sure!



BostonCharlie said:


> Casio F-91W, *$4* w/ code *BF201865*. S&H to Texas shows $3 for me no matter how many are in the cart -- you'll need to buy 13+ to get the free shipping ($50+). tested.
> 
> https://www.mygiftstop.com/collections/sales/products/watches-casio-f91w-1-classic
> 
> ...


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Casio F-91W, *$4* w/ code *BF201865*. S&H to Texas shows $3 for me no matter how many are in the cart -- you'll need to buy 13+ to get the free shipping ($50+). tested.
> 
> https://www.mygiftstop.com/collections/sales/products/watches-casio-f91w-1-classic
> 
> ...


This is my favorite post in this thread "you'll need to buy 13+ TESTED" lol. Good stuff BC.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

juice009 said:


> Anyone knows if eBay is gonna drop another promo code for Black Friday? I missed the pickfast code by 2 min.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I suspect there won't be a promo tomorrow. I would think Ebay doesn't want to be too predictable with the site wide coupons. I'm guessing some kind of sale from selected sellers (which won't have much to interest the people on this forum). High probability of another promo sometime in the next week though.

Anyone else want to take a guess?


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Maranez is having a Christmas sale from November 23rd till December 18th.

Use XMAS as code to get 20% off.

http://www.maranez.com/watches.php


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

jsizzie_2004 said:


> I have been waiting for this myself as well, spinnaker guys got theirs for today
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


To me, no sale for model SP-5039-02 then no sale from them.


----------



## Blackjack32 (Nov 21, 2018)

Guys, is there any good deal for Maurice Lacroix Pontos today? Saw one from Touchofmodern but have not buy any from that site before, is it realiable?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Blackjack32 said:


> Guys, is there any good deal for Maurice Lacroix Pontos today? Saw one from Touchofmodern but have not buy any from that site before, is it realiable?


Yes it's reliable


----------



## Blackjack32 (Nov 21, 2018)

mplsabdullah said:


> Yes it's reliable


Oh thanks.


----------



## Blackjack32 (Nov 21, 2018)

mplsabdullah said:


> Yes it's reliable


Oh thanks.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

I wonder what happened to Amazon.com guys. A couple of years back it was a major source for Black Friday deals in watches. Now there are only 2 pages with Invictas and Tommy Hilfigers. Amazon.co.uk is no better either. A shame really.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Blackjack32 said:


> Guys, is there any good deal for Maurice Lacroix Pontos today? Saw one from Touchofmodern but have not buy any from that site before, is it realiable?


It is legit. I have purchased a couple watches from them and everything has been great. Just beware that it won't ship for a couple weeks.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Posting this mostly for sentimental reasons, older members surely remember the glory days of WOW (though this offer is not bad tbh):

Men's Alpiner 4 Leather (Red Backed) Black Dial @ *$457.98*

https://www.worldofwatches.com/mens-alpiner-4-leather-red-backed-black-dial-alpina-al-525br5aq6-al525br5aq6









Do you remember this guy?


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Blackjack32 said:


> Guys, is there any good deal for Maurice Lacroix Pontos today? Saw one from Touchofmodern but have not buy any from that site before, is it realiable?


Be careful... look at the very bottom of that page. Touch of Modern has a really crappy return policy for the most part. That particular watch is final sale and no manufacturer warranty. I'm not saying that ToM is shady. I've bought from them before. Just be aware that if you have a problem, then you're screwed! I did buy something once from them that was smaller than what was advertised on their website - I called them and since it was a final sale they gave me zero options. It wasn't a big expense, so I sucked it up, but I would be careful with laying out big bucks at ToM.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

thedius said:


> I wonder what happened to Amazon.com guys. A couple of years back it was a major source for Black Friday deals in watches. Now there are only 2 pages with Invictas and Tommy Hilfigers. Amazon.co.uk is no better either. A shame really.


There are many possible causes, but the main one is that watches (ex Apple Watch or Fitbit, Xiaomi's amazfit and the likes) is a shrinking retail category compared to smart home devices, clothing, or even TVs, where Amazon is still gaining share vs BestBuy etc. As a result, the team managing the watches category have less success fighting for prime (no puns intended) Black Friday or Cyber Monday deal spots. So there's less incentive for them to bring out the big guns.

I'm not in a position to discuss further, but you get the idea.


----------



## Blackjack32 (Nov 21, 2018)

Kirk B said:


> Be careful... look at the very bottom of that page. Touch of Modern has a really crappy return policy for the most part. That particular watch is final sale and no manufacturer warranty. I'm not saying that ToM is shady. I've bought from them before. Just be aware that if you have a problem, then you're screwed! I did buy something once from them that was smaller than what was advertised on their website - I called them and since it was a final sale they gave me zero options. It wasn't a big expense, so I sucked it up, but I would be careful with laying out big bucks at ToM.


Thanks, noted. I will be careful before pulling the trigger.


----------



## Blackjack32 (Nov 21, 2018)

Kirk B said:


> Be careful... look at the very bottom of that page. Touch of Modern has a really crappy return policy for the most part. That particular watch is final sale and no manufacturer warranty. I'm not saying that ToM is shady. I've bought from them before. Just be aware that if you have a problem, then you're screwed! I did buy something once from them that was smaller than what was advertised on their website - I called them and since it was a final sale they gave me zero options. It wasn't a big expense, so I sucked it up, but I would be careful with laying out big bucks at ToM.


ok, thanks. I will check other sources before go back to TOM


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Looking around for Marathon watches I found some good prices at OpticsPlanet of all places.

UPDATE: As Elkins45 points out, some models on their site aren't immediately available to ship (or might never ship) -- these say "check product availability" (which you can click for details). The GSAR & TSAR models I saw were showing me an inventory count of stock on hand. The Navigator, below, does not.

UPDATE 2: After buying a discounted GSAR, dumberdrummer saw their price jump to $960. The fun might be over.

For example, Marathon Navigator quartz w/ tritium, no date, black, $192 - *BFCYBER* 11% promo = *$171* incl. free S&H and free returns. This style directly from Marathon: $232 (on sale), LongIslandWatch: $232. Amazon: $290.
https://www.opticsplanet.com/marathon-watch-pilots-navigator-wristwatch-w-tritium.html










Their standard (_not_ medium) GSAR automatic on rubber strap is $760 - *BFCYBER* 11% = *$676* (tested). I've never seen it this low.
https://www.opticsplanet.com/marathon-watch-search-and-rescue-divers-automatic-wristwatch-gsar.html










Double-check everything, but I think these numbers are right. Their quartz TSAR also looks like a deal. Check them all out here:
https://www.opticsplanet.com/s/watches


----------



## thecapper (May 1, 2018)

Mauricelacroix.com has some really good Black Friday Pontos deals. I bought a Pontos early this year off the site. Great deal, excellent customer service. These look like even better deals.


----------



## Blackjack32 (Nov 21, 2018)

thecapper said:


> Mauricelacroix.com has some really good Black Friday Pontos deals. I bought a Pontos early this year off the site. Great deal, excellent customer service. These look like even better deals.


Yeah just take a look, the ML Pontos S chronograph is so insane. Thank you bro, think I got the final buy for me


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Well, there's still Cyber Monday guys! 

Hopefully we see better deal then!


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

The Tissot Canada deals started today. Not even going to link it because they are so trash. The US deals are far far far better (as usual).


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

thecapper said:


> Mauricelacroix.com has some really good Black Friday Pontos deals. I bought a Pontos early this year off the site. Great deal, excellent customer service. These look like even better deals.


Man that is really tempting. I helped a friend acquire the Barcelona Limited Edition version late last year, and they are very solid watches. I'm really tempted right now, but already picked up two other watches in the past two days. Too many watches!


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Any deals on GW5000 out there?


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic 42mm H70515137 - *$340* from Jomashop on Rakuten.com with code BF20

Get 2% cash back through Ebates.

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/jomashop/product/HML-H70515137/


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Creation Watches has 15% off the watches at the link below with code BFSALE.

https://www.creationwatches.com/products/black-friday-sale-276/

Take 10% off all other watches with code BLACKFRIDAY.

https://www.creationwatches.com/pro...+Friday+Sale+Starts+Now!&utm_term=BLACKFRIDAY


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Is there any Strapcode code? I tried to add two things into the basket, bo no discount is applied.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

I'm not sure how many of these watches are a great deal, but all of Watchfinder & Co.'s Black Friday Sale watches are at the link below.

https://www.watchfinder.com/promo/Black-Friday-Sale-2018?orderby=PriceLowToHigh


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Orient Mako/Ray 3 Automatic Diver - *$180* from Massdrop

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-mako-iii-automatic-watch#overview


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Lunar...lova+lunar&dpPl=1&dpID=41oDV+Bve5L&ref=plSrch

Bulova Moonwatch on bracelet for 265$ on Amazon.


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Jumped on it! Great looking new take of the classic.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> Creation Watches has 15% off the watches at the link below with code BFSALE.
> 
> https://www.creationwatches.com/products/black-friday-sale-276/
> 
> ...


Grabbed a SKX007K2 on Jubilee bracelet for $172 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi WUS! 
Been out of forum for a while, any 100% deals this year?
Checked Ashford everything seems regular.
Thanks!


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Any amazon.de coupon codes? 

- whoa... Just whoa! -


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

Good morning people

Citizen Promaster BJ8050-08E for $144 amazon

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000EQU15O/ref=crt_ewc_img_srh_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> What side and what are the two coupons you were able to stack pls?


I know some of this was answered but it was Watchstation.com
Cyber30 was 30% off and if you sign up for their emails you get an additional 15% off.
Hope this helps!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Looking around for Marathon watches I found some good prices at OpticsPlanet of all places.
> 
> For example, Marathon Navigator quartz w/ tritium, no date, black, $192 - *BFCYBER* 11% promo = *$171* incl. free S&H and free returns. This style directly from Marathon: $232 (on sale), LongIslandWatch: $232. Amazon: $290.
> https://www.opticsplanet.com/marathon-watch-pilots-navigator-wristwatch-w-tritium.html
> ...


Optics Planet is a legit seller, but if the model you want says "check product availability" that basically means you aren't getting one.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

pecha said:


> Any deals on GW5000 out there?


Wait for a 20% Ebates CB for Rakuten Global. The GW5000 can generally be found for around $200-215 factoring in cash back.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

RBLAINE said:


> https://dexclusive.com/collections/junghans
> Dexclusive has some Junghans & Nomos in stock and on sale. 10% off sitewide plus over 7% cash back from topcashback.com. YMMV but there may be something there for someone here.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Not a bad price for the TAG Autavia re-edition with the additional 10% discount.


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Mr Porter has a 30% off sale which includes their Uniform Wares and Unimatic inventory.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Strapsco has 20/33/50% off deals going on. Lum-Tec has 25% off on everything.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> Optics Planet is a legit seller, but if the model you want says "check product availability" that basically means you aren't getting one.


Thanks -- hadn't noticed that. It's showing me inventory counts for GSAR & TSAR, but the dateless Navigator says "Estimated to ship within 25-35 days" when I click "check product availability" -- not a good sign. On another product it says "Extended backorder" which sounds worse, so maybe there's hope for the 25-35 day people (like me) ;-)


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

Amazon.com has the Seiko SARB033 and 035 at $318.75 at the time of this posting.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

beefsupreme said:


> Good morning people
> 
> Citizen Promaster BJ8050-08E for $144 amazon
> 
> ...


That's a crazy great price for this watch imo.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

A good stuffing stuffer or beater.

Casio MTD 120 1ACVF for $29.99, 42.5mm and 50m WR

Pick your poison - Jet.com/Walmart or Amazon Prime.

https://jet.com/product/Casio-Mens-...ef945b1d14d5882aa2ec0739e4305&experienceId=24

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Sports...542980426&sr=8-1&keywords=casio+mtd-120-1avcf


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

thecapper said:


> Mauricelacroix.com has some really good Black Friday Pontos deals. I bought a Pontos early this year off the site. Great deal, excellent customer service. These look like even better deals.


Trying so hard not to pull the trigger. 
https://www.mauricelacroix.com/us_en/black-friday


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Pissodes said:


> Amazon.com has the Seiko SARB033 and 035 at $318.75 at the time of this posting.


Both sold out now.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Courtesy of SD: Citizen AW1361-10H w/ mfg. warranty, 45mm x 12mm, mineral crystal, 100m WR, *$55*

https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Brown-Leather-AW1361-10H/dp/B00KCF7JL6


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Unsure what to get wife/girlfriend for this holiday season? Check out this gorgeous Oris Aquis from Ashford listed under BF sales page at $629.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Traser P59 37mm x 10mm Swiss made quartz, t25 tritium + super luminova lume, sapphire crystal, $195 - THANKS20 promo = $156 + $9 S&H from Evine (not tested).

https://www.evine.com/Product/661-470

Image from Walmart ($195):


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Citizen BM7170-53L Men's Titanium Eco-Drive with Date $125







. 
43 mm titanium case with antireflective-sapphire dial window, 100m water resistance,

https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-...005MKGQMY?SubscriptionId=AKIAJ7T5BOVUVRD2EFYQ


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

None of those Citizens ship to Europe...


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'd like a Watchpatrol coupon!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Amazon Timex Highlights

Blue Weekender Chrono blue and white dial @37
and the Green one as well 
Expedition Scout 36mm @ 26
Expedition Scout Field Chono @36
Easy Reader Black Dial with leather @22 the one im wearing today 
Multiple Weekenders less than 30.. one with gift set (two straps)
Expedition Scout 43mm - @ 35
*Timex Allied 3GMT @ 99 * Usually 200 at timex.com
Waterbury Chrono @ 51 
Timex New England @ 26

Tactical ReadeR by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Marathon BF event. GSAR appears to be sold out.

https://www.marathonwatch.com/collections/black-friday-sale-watches-and-accessories


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Modest deal: Citizen 300m WR eco-drive quartz, model BN0085-01E,

$140 incl. free shipping on eBay:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/CITIZEN-EC...AL-BLACK-RUBBER-Model-BN0085-01E/153263432408

or: $188 - 20% *TOPFRIDAY* promo = *$150* incl. free shipping (tested).
https://www.topflightwatches.com/citizen/300m-diver/bn0085-01e.html

Image from Amazon ($169):


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

How are there still 10 of these in stock for $1130 net after $300 credit and 10% cash back from Ebates??? Come on guys!

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/baume-mercier-70ba78bd-4bef-482a-813d-e5e878e13c1c/baume-mercier-automatic-m0a10066


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

is it because its not new ?


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

cuica said:


> None of those Citizens ship to Europe...


Amazon doesn't ship Citizen to the EU. Ever.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Props to everyone posting deals. I can’t even keep up, much less find my own to post here. I feel guilty.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The Real Real has 30% off some pre-owned watches. How about an El Primero triple date for $1536? Yeah, it needs a good cleaning, but still...

https://www.therealreal.com/products/watches/bracelet/concord-impresario-chronograph-watch


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

To piggyback off of wolfsatz Timex deals on Amazon here is an older Timex 3GMT listed for $79.99 on Amazon.









https://www.amazon.com/Timex-T2P427...1542986312&sr=8-1&keywords=timex+allied+3+gmt


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

cuica said:


> None of those Citizens ship to Europe...


relojesdemoda-com is showing some black friday discounts, like 25% off this Seiko Shippo enamel SPB075J1: 930 EUR "taxes exempt" or 1,082 USD (I guess they ship to US?). List: $1,380.

https://www.relojesdemoda.com/product_info.php/seiko-watch-presage-spb075j1-shippo-enamel-p-91537










Their site might be lagging.


----------



## Timecat (Sep 25, 2012)

thecapper said:


> Mauricelacroix.com has some really good Black Friday Pontos deals. I bought a Pontos early this year off the site. Great deal, excellent customer service. These look like even better deals.


Best deal I've seen this Black Friday. Very, very tempting.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## jsg22 (Apr 5, 2012)

This thread is a horrible enabler!


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Bulova Moon watch on leather for the Canadians at $269.99 (about $200 USD)

https://www.amazon.ca/Bulova-96B251...F8&qid=1542988311&sr=8-3&keywords=bulova+moon


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

jsg22 said:


> This thread is a horrible enabler!


Not only did I buy 2 watches, but also had to buy new straps for the new watches 🤦‍♂️


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> relojesdemoda-com is showing some black friday discounts, like 25% off this Seiko Shippo enamel SPB075J1: 930 EUR "taxes exempt" or 1,082 USD (I guess they ship to US?). List: $1,380.
> 
> https://www.relojesdemoda.com/product_info.php/seiko-watch-presage-spb075j1-shippo-enamel-p-91537
> 
> Their site might be lagging.


Thanks, will take a look.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

cairoanan said:


> Trying so hard not to pull the trigger.
> https://www.mauricelacroix.com/us_en/black-friday





Timecat said:


> Best deal I've seen this Black Friday. Very, very tempting.
> 
> Thanks for posting!


Regarding the $999 Pontos S chrono deal....website clearly shows the watch on a bracelet; however, the description states (in more than one spot) that it comes on a black rubber strap (as well as includes an optional NATA strap, too). Has anyone previously ordered this same watch directly from ML's website who can verify if it does indeed come on the bracelet? (I know, I know...I'm sure I can reach out directly to ML Customer Service to get the answer directly from the horse's mouth, but since I'm HERE, lol....)


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

Anyone know anything about the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf (ZO9207)? Nothing on Zodiac website and only one other website, aside from watchstation, mentions the model (https://www.uhrenschmuck24.ch/zodiac-super-sea-wolf-automatic-zo9207.html). Looks closer to the ZO9205 than any of the 53 Skin models (i.e ZO9204).

Assuming it's an older variation of the ZO9205 (cosmetic differences)?

Wish I didn't like it better than the 53 Skin which is discounted (and has stackable coupons).

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Timecat (Sep 25, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> Regarding the $999 Pontos S chrono deal....website clearly shows the watch on a bracelet; however, the description states (in more than one spot) that it comes on a black rubber strap (as well as includes an optional NATA strap, too). Has anyone previously ordered this same watch directly from ML's website who can verify if it does indeed come on the bracelet? (I know, I know...I'm sure I can reach out directly to ML Customer Service to get the answer directly from the horse's mouth, but since I'm HERE, lol....)


You're right, it does say rubber strap in the copy, even though the picture has the bracelet. That's kinda not cool. I mean, I'm sure it's returnable, and it could just be an honest mistake. Even without the bracelet, still an excellent price. But like you, I would want the bracelet......

Good catch.

Personally I've never ordered directly from ML.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Longines Weems Silver Dial Swiss Automatic Chronograph L27414732, *$1,803* from Sigmatime on eBay. Jomashop: $2,195. Next eBay price: $2,116.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Longines-M...atic-Chronograph-Watch-L27414732/191225456402


----------



## Jakenasty (Jan 12, 2016)

KidThunder said:


> Anyone know anything about the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf (ZO9207)? Nothing on Zodiac website and only one other website, aside from watchstation, mentions the model (https://www.uhrenschmuck24.ch/zodiac-super-sea-wolf-automatic-zo9207.html). Looks closer to the ZO9205 than any of the 53 Skin models (i.e ZO9204).
> 
> Assuming it's an older variation of the ZO9205 (cosmetic differences)?
> 
> ...


It is the new no date window Super Sea Wolf


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Jakenasty said:


> It is the new no date window Super Sea Wolf


Also, I believe these new no-date models are stainless steel, rather than ZO9205 in titanium.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Joma has the Mido Commander II automatic chronometer, model M014.431.11.051.00, for $399 with coupon code 'BFMD100'

ETA 2836 movement, 40mm. Quite a price for a certified chronometer.

https://www.jomashop.com/mido-watch-m014-431-11-051-00.html


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Orient promo report: The BF 40% deal is for the RETAIL price of $385 not the store price of $165 for the Ray II. The HOLIDAY18 code works but only drops the price to $140.25. I'll still buy the Ray II but not the best deal I had anticipated.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Maurice Lacroix Pontos Day Date Automatic PT6158-SS002-33E - *$695* from Jomashop with code BFML200

There are a number of other ML Pontos models in various color and strap combos available at this price with the same code.

https://www.jomashop.com/holiday-doorbusters.html?manufacturer=Maurice+Lacroix


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Regarding the $999 Pontos S chrono deal....website clearly shows the watch on a bracelet; however, the description states (in more than one spot) that it comes on a black rubber strap (as well as includes an optional NATA strap, too). Has anyone previously ordered this same watch directly from ML's website who can verify if it does indeed come on the bracelet? (I know, I know...I'm sure I can reach out directly to ML Customer Service to get the answer directly from the horse's mouth, but since I'm HERE, lol....)


Also be aware that the Pontos Extreme models state in the description that the cases are stainless steel and then also say they are powerlite (a lightweight alloy); they are just powerlite.

And, 2 out of the 3 Extreme chrono models listed for sale are not actually available to buy in the US. They're available on the European ML websites, but shipping to the US is not possible.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

BostonCharlie said:


> Looking around for Marathon watches I found some good prices at OpticsPlanet of all places.
> 
> UPDATE: As Elkins45 points out, some models on their site aren't immediately available to ship (or might never ship) -- these say "check product availability" (which you can click for details). The GSAR & TSAR models I saw were showing me an inventory count of stock on hand. The Navigator, below, does not.
> 
> ...


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> Hamilton Khaki Field Day Date Automatic H70505153 - *$375* from Ashford
> 
> Another 3% cash back from Ebates.
> 
> ...


Now down to *$299*. No code required. 6% cash back through Ebates.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...ate-auto/H70505153.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=9


----------



## olavii (Dec 4, 2016)

Timecat said:


> Best deal I've seen this Black Friday. Very, very tempting.
> 
> Thanks for posting!


Aaand cannot ship to finland. Nice.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> BostonCharlie said:
> 
> 
> > Looking around for Marathon watches I found some good prices at OpticsPlanet of all places.
> ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

It wouldn't be Black Friday without an Amazon sale on Invicta automatic divers.

Good range of Pro Divers to Grand Divers at from $45 to $70.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_pg_...=men's+automatic+watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1542994480


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Certina DS 1 Powermatic 80 C029-407-22-031-00 - *$275* from Ashford

6% cash back through Ebates.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...C029-407-22-031-00.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=4

View attachment 13664029


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Joma has the Mido Commander II automatic chronometer, model M014.431.11.051.00, for $399 with coupon code 'BFMD100'
> 
> ETA 2836 movement, 40mm. Quite a price for a certified chronometer.
> 
> ...


https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0864081605100.html

A more classically styled Tissot chronometer for $331.55.


----------



## TimeWatcher00 (Oct 31, 2015)

Ended up going for the zodiac super sea wolf skin. I’m wondering though, shouldn’t it just be called “sea wolf”? I thought the super sea wolf was the titanium with the 3-13 movement and no date window. Decided to go with the skin version $388 after coupons and tax. Would have gone with the limited edition titanium for the extra 100, but no stock on that one


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Kid's Mickey Mouse *with mouse hands* quartz from ingersoll, 27mm, *$31 incl. international shipping*, mouse ears gift box and 1-year mfg. warranty.

International seller Watches2U has a 15% black friday code 15BF promo, but it doesn't stack with this "flash deal".

https://www.watches2u.com/watches/disney-by-ingersoll/25570-mickey-mouse-classic-watch.html


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

(Have not been following this thread entirely, so forgive if this already posted.)

The Canadians are discounting! Momentum watches have a sitewide 20% discount until Nov 25.

https://www.momentumwatch.com


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> BostonCharlie said:
> 
> 
> > Looking around for Marathon watches I found some good prices at OpticsPlanet of all places.
> ...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

2manywatchs said:


> dumberdrummer said:
> 
> 
> > Hope your bezel, chapter ring and hour marker line up better than that one. Sheesh,
> ...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> 2manywatchs said:
> 
> 
> > This is the "Seiko Edition", lol!
> ...


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Mako 3 is $180 on Massdrop.com


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

2manywatchs said:


> dumberdrummer said:
> 
> 
> > Hope your bezel, chapter ring and hour marker line up better than that one. Sheesh.
> ...


----------



## KidThunder (Jan 15, 2017)

tsteph12 said:


> Also, I believe these new no-date models are stainless steel, rather than ZO9205 in titanium.


Correct. Stainless not titanium, different zero marker, and different writing on the dial.

Just strange you can't find it on zodiac's website anywhere, but you can find it on watchstation.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Timecat (Sep 25, 2012)

GregoryD said:


> Also be aware that the Pontos Extreme models state in the description that the cases are stainless steel and then also say they are powerlite (a lightweight alloy); they are just powerlite.
> 
> And, 2 out of the 3 Extreme chrono models listed for sale are not actually available to buy in the US. They're available on the European ML websites, but shipping to the US is not possible.


Thanks for the info.

I got one of those powerlite Extremes a few months ago and returned it. I personally just didn't like the look of it. To me it looked plastic. But I could also see how someone would say it's cool and high tech looking, so YMMV. I love Maurice Lacroix and pretty much anything they do.

FWIW, I just test carted the blue stainless regular Pontos, shipping to New York, and no problems.......so I'm squarely back in the temptation zone LOL!


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Citizen Men's Eco-Drive Chronograph Watch with Date AT0200-05E - *$82* from Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-...998230&sr=1-11&keywords=men's+automatic+watch


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Citizen Men's Eco-Drive Stainless Steel Casual Watch with Day/Date, AO9000-06B - *$85* from Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-...2998230&sr=1-4&keywords=men's+automatic+watch


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Bulova Moon watch on leather for the Canadians at $269.99 (about $200 USD)
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Bulova-96B251...F8&qid=1542988311&sr=8-3&keywords=bulova+moon


Good find! I was just coming to share this one too but saw you already posted.

Ha, this is actually even cheaper than the one I just friggin bought during the last ebay pickfast code. Remorse... I went through hell to get it too since the code didn't work and I had to call ebay for help etc.

Anyway, killer deal for anyone in CANADA. Check out the price history; it just dropped like a rock today: 
https://ca.camelcamelcamel.com/Bulo...eather/product/B01AJE2WAW?active=price_amazon

Apparently it has all the box and stuff too, per a review:


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

TayTay said:


> Good find! I was just coming to share this one too but saw you already posted.
> 
> Ha, this is actually even cheaper than the one I just friggin bought during the last ebay pickfast code. Remorse... I went through hell to get it too since the code didn't work and I had to call ebay for help etc.
> 
> ...


I'm always so tempted when I see them on sale but then I remind myself how massive it will be on my wrist. I just wish they had a smaller version too.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

tommy_boy said:


> 2manywatchs said:
> 
> 
> > The tall chapter ring is unmarked, brushed steel.
> ...


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Edox Lee Vauberts Day Date Automatic for $319 on bracelet after 6% ebates cachback. Retail $1800.
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...omatic/83011-3B-AR.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=3









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Wristwatching said:


> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0864081605100.html
> 
> A more classically styled Tissot chronometer for $331.55.


Except that's a powermatic 80. The mido is a 2836-2. I'd take the latter, but maybe not everyone would.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Perdendosi said:


> Except that's a powermatic 80. The mido is a 2836-2. I'd take the latter, but maybe not everyone would.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Good catch. It's about 50/50 in the real world. Some like the beat and some like the reserve. I'd probably go beat and just hope it's cheaper to maintain. Honestly I'd probably let a $300 Tissot go until it requires service. The 80 would make sense.


----------



## 0elcid0 (Nov 19, 2016)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Bulova Moon watch on leather for the Canadians at $269.99 (about $200 USD)
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Bulova-96B251...F8&qid=1542988311&sr=8-3&keywords=bulova+moon


Any one could send me one to Spain ?.

Thanks.

I bought one a year ago and it got lost along the way.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Baume et Mercier Clifton Automatic Chronograph A10130 - *$1,145* from Jomashop with code GOOGLE50

https://www.jomashop.com/baume-mercier-watch-m0a10130.html


----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

I couldn't help myself and had to pull the trigger on this deal. I used ebates and got an additional 6% cash back.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/H70505153.pid

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

thedius said:


> Posting this mostly for sentimental reasons, older members surely remember the glory days of WOW (though this offer is not bad tbh):
> 
> Men's Alpiner 4 Leather (Red Backed) Black Dial @ *$457.98*
> 
> ...


While I appreciate the "WoW" nostalgia (did someone just say "The Watchery", lulz?) , I appreciate a better deal even more; this can be had at Gemnation for $395 (before applying your favorite cash back site). https://www.gemnation.com/watches/Alpina-Alpiner-Automatic-AL525BR5AQ6-49257.html


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> While I appreciate the "WoW" nostalgia (did someone just say "The Watchery", lulz?)


Don't forget ewatches.com

They were all the same server with rotating pricing and sales schemes.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It wouldn't be Black Friday without an Amazon sale on Invicta automatic divers.
> 
> Good range of Pro Divers to Grand Divers at from $45 to $70.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_pg_...=men's+automatic+watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1542994480


This 8927 scalloped bezel, non-coin edge for $44.99 is nearly worth buying just for the heck of it if. I mean I've paid more for a strap than this watch.

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8927...3000318&sr=1-2&keywords=men's+automatic+watch


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

watchcrank said:


> Apologies if I've missed a post and this has been posted before, but bartonwatchbands.com has 25% off from Friday through Monday with code: PASSTHEGRAVY18


Note: You have to buy at least 3 bands in order to get the 25% off


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

Sorry if it's already been posted - Dagaz has 50% off their Aurora for $247.50 - https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/3979361
and 50% off the Thunderbolt for $187.50 - https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/3983024

I've had the Thunderbolt before and it's a well built little thing.

I'm just trying to help other people spend their monies.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It wouldn't be Black Friday without an Amazon sale on Invicta automatic divers.
> 
> Good range of Pro Divers to Grand Divers at from $45 to $70.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_pg_...=men's+automatic+watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1542994480


Good deal for who could find the one they want.
I like this one but it's not on sale:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HLVH1GW/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

customwise said:


> I couldn't help myself and had to pull the trigger on this deal. I used ebates and got an additional 6% cash back.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/H70505153.pid
> 
> Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


I think I might order this. Torn between this and the Bulova Moon Watch deal on Amazon (and I reserve the right to order both). If this Hamilton was the black dial version I'd already have ordered one.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

GeneralSkinny said:


> Note: You have to buy at least 3 bands in order to get the 25% off


Good catch. Thank you. |> I've updated my prior post with that detail.



friendofpugs said:


> Sorry if it's already been posted - Dagaz has 50% off their Aurora for $247.50 - https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/3979361
> and 50% off the Thunderbolt for $187.50 - https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/3983024
> 
> I've had the Thunderbolt before and it's a well built little thing.


I have no need of the Thunderbolt at all, but that's a very tempting price on a well-rounded watch. I just need to repeat to myself a hundred times that it would only get wrist time by stealing it from another watch I like. Hope that mantra works for me. :-d


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

customwise said:


> I couldn't help myself and had to pull the trigger on this deal. I used ebates and got an additional 6% cash back.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/H70505153.pid
> 
> Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


I think I might order this. Torn between this and the Bulova Moon Watch deal on Amazon (and I reserve the right to order both). If this Hamilton was the black dial version I'd already have ordered one.


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

customwise said:


> I couldn't help myself and had to pull the trigger on this deal. I used ebates and got an additional 6% cash back.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/H70505153.pid
> 
> Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


Congrats on a great looking watch, hope it's a good one for you.

I'm looking for something similar, no luck yet.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

NAD

Thanks to Yankee Express I'm now conflicted. I thought I was done with my BF watch purchasing, then YE posts a link to Obris Morgan. Then I start chasing Brass Divers. So now Helson and Armida are on my radar. Ruled out the OM, the bezel just hits me wrong. The Helson and Armida are VERY similar, but the Armida has a BF deal netting down to $296 versus $349 for the Helson. But wait, the Hemel HFT20 looks pretty good as well for $313.....oh I'm so screwed!


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

I've been searching everywhere online for a 30% off Patek Black Friday Sale but can't seem to find _anything_.


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

2manywatchs said:


> I've been searching everywhere online for a 30% off Patek Black Friday Sale but can't seem to find _anything_.


😂 this was much needed


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

fandi said:


> Good deal for who could find the one they want.
> I like this one but it's not on sale:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HLVH1GW/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1
> View attachment 13664323


Yeah it is, it's normally 90-100 bucks


----------



## maxfreakout (May 11, 2018)

Is it safe for me to say,"Eco-Drive is code for quartz, same with 'Seiko's 'kinetic'"? Still a tempting deal and there are so many, fortunately my $239 ( $249-$10 sign-up) Jazzmaster Viewmatic from Certified is out for delivery today- only took two full weeks for UPS to find me! That was a freaky sale I just stumbled on and was sold out before I could share it here - we'll see what I get . . . . .https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/hamilton-men-s-h32515535-jazzmaster-analog-display-brown-watch.html



yinzburgher said:


> Citizen Men's Eco-Drive Chronograph Watch with Date AT0200-05E - *$82* from Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-...998230&sr=1-11&keywords=men's+automatic+watch
> 
> View attachment 13664185


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

fandi said:


> Good deal for who could find the one they want.
> I like this one but it's not on sale:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HLVH1GW/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1
> View attachment 13664323


It's not on sale?

Their automatics usually sell for quite a bit more than $54 and change.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

maxfreakout said:


> Is it safe for me to say,"Eco-Drive is code for quartz, same with 'Seiko's 'kinetic'"


Citizen Eco-Drive is solar quartz.

Seiko Kinetic is rotor-charged quartz.

Both Citizen and Seiko make battery-powered quartz also (and Seiko makes some solar models, but I don't think Citizen has any equivalent to Seiko's Kinetic movements).


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

maxfreakout said:


> Is it safe for me to say,"Eco-Drive is code for quartz, same with 'Seiko's 'kinetic'"? Still a tempting deal and there are so many, fortunately my $239 ( $249-$10 sign-up) Jazzmaster Viewmatic from Certified is out for delivery today- only took two full weeks for UPS to find me! That was a freaky sale I just stumbled on and was sold out before I could share it here - we'll see what I get . . . . .https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/hamilton-men-s-h32515535-jazzmaster-analog-display-brown-watch.html


Eco-Drive is basically code for Solar. That Viewmatic was definitely a great deal and is a nice looking quality watch.


----------



## networkned (May 15, 2018)

maxfreakout said:


> Is it safe for me to say,"Eco-Drive is code for quartz, same with 'Seiko's 'kinetic'"?


They're indeed solar powered quartz. They're generally pretty nice though, and so darn convenient. I wear a promaster diver as my every day beater.


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

Rocat said:


> To piggyback off of wolfsatz Timex deals on Amazon here is an older Timex 3GMT listed for $79.99 on Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 13663607
> 
> ...


I don't have a Timex, and if this wasn't a watch for giants, I would snag this.


----------



## ChicaneHntr (Jan 27, 2017)

friendofpugs said:


> Sorry if it's already been posted - Dagaz has 50% off their Aurora for $247.50 - https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/3979361
> and 50% off the Thunderbolt for $187.50 - https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/3983024
> 
> I've had the Thunderbolt before and it's a well built little thing.
> ...


Aaand ya got me. I was just thinking that I was ok with not buying any watches this BF and just enjoying the thread.
I have wanted this one for a few years now, couldn't justify the price ahead of other pieces I wanted.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SirPaulGerman (May 30, 2011)

HAMILTON
Khaki Field Quartz Men's Watch only $129

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki+field/quartz/H68311533.pid?nid=cpg


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Received a BF email from Timeless Luxury Watches: *35% off* on new Bremonts, Speake-Marin, Louis Moinet and Luminox:










Disclosure: I went to their G-Shock event where Kikuo Ibe signed my watch, so now I'm their whore. ;-) BTW, nice shop and nice folks.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

For anyone jumping on these Amazon deals, they're running their Amex promotion once again! An additional 20% off your purchase as long as at least one of your items is "Sold and Shipped By Amazon" and you use American Express points as part of your payment. You just have to follow the link and click to activate the promotion. Max discount $100.

https://www.amazon.com/b?node=18227844011

*EDIT* this appears to not apply to everyone which sucks. I'm not sure what the eligibility criteria are. I know this same deal was posted earlier this year and more people seemed to have been able to take part at that time. Who knows.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> tommy_boy said:
> 
> 
> > Dammit, did not expect this deal today. I'm gonna have to think hard about this, that's a great price on a really cool watch.
> ...


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

flypanam said:


> For anyone jumping on these Amazon deals, they're running their Amex promotion once again! An additional 20% off your purchase as long as at least one of your items is "Sold and Shipped By Amazon" and you use American Express points as part of your payment. You just have to follow the link and click to activate the promotion. Max discount $100.


Tried to....select accounts only. I'm looking for an iPad pro 12.9" screen.

Link to check your acct: https://www.amazon.com/b?tag=slicinc-20&ascsubtag=13bb4dcaef5d11e8a6530675b876cbfa0INT&node=18227844011


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

flypanam said:


> For anyone jumping on these Amazon deals, they're running their Amex promotion once again! An additional 20% off your purchase as long as at least one of your items is "Sold and Shipped By Amazon" and you use American Express points as part of your payment. You just have to follow the link and click to activate the promotion. Max discount $100.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/b?node=18227844011
> 
> View attachment 13664367


"Thank you for your interest in this offer. Unfortunately, you are not eligible for this invitation-only offer."
I guess because I got this promotion earlier this year on Amazon Prime day, now I can't get it.


----------



## QuartzFreePhil180 (Jul 15, 2018)

Thanks to some client-related shopping I came across Gemnation...which has has 3 events covering bucket list (aka when I win lotto or find out I'm related to Warren Buffet), mid range (AKA when my tax refund is 3x bigger than I thought or when I find out I'm related to Warren Zevon) and $1k-$2k range (aka what to do with the money I save from no longer buying lotto tickets and find out I'm related to the guy who wrote War and Peace...Cliff Notes) 
In any case, their deals on Oris, Graham, Alipina, Moinet, Chronoswiss,Glashutte, Eterna and bunches more are making it very tough for me to keep my shopping client related...but I'm trying to stay strong...speaking of staying strong 
if ANYONE knows what's up with Snyper please share...from everything I've seen and read, fit and finish wise the stuff is in the same league as Ball (tho with a AP/Royal Oak vibe) price wise, Gemnation has some scary deep deals...and info or insight would really help


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Timeless Luxury Watches running discounts + free gifts based on how much you spend. One that interested me was the 35% off all Bremont and Luminox models.

https://timelessluxwatches.com/blackfriday/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

fandi said:


> "Thank you for your interest in this offer. Unfortunately, you are not eligible for this invitation-only offer."
> I guess because I got this promotion earlier this year on Amazon Prime day, now I can't get it.


I got the same message, and I've never actually used it. Oh, well.


----------



## invaderzim (Feb 18, 2017)

Just a heads up, it's 33mm.



SirPaulGerman said:


> HAMILTON
> Khaki Field Quartz Men's Watch only $129
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki+field/quartz/H68311533.pid?nid=cpg


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

GeneralSkinny said:


> Note: You have to buy at least 3 bands in order to get the 25% off


Use code passthegravy18 for 25% off without a minimum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob_the_Wino (Oct 10, 2018)

Rodeojones said:


> If this Hamilton was the black dial version I'd already have ordered one.


IKR? I've been mulling this one over for a while now.



2manywatchs said:


> I've been searching everywhere online for a 30% off Patek Black Friday Sale but can't seem to find _anything_.


https://www.jomashop.com/patek-philippe-watch-5170r-010.html

You'll have to settle for 33%. Not that I'd ever buy from JoMama's Shop after reading their BBB page.


----------



## thecapper (May 1, 2018)

When I bought my Pontos I didn’t want it on the leather strap it comes with. I really liked the rubber strap on a slightly different version of the watch. I called customer service and asked if they could put the rubber strap on my model instead of the leather. The woman said yes, if they had the rubber strap in stock. She checked their inventory and called me back 20 minutes later and said they could. No extra charge. Put my money down right then. 

So I suggest you call them and confirm the actual strap for the watch you like, and if it is the rubber ask if they can swap it for the bracelet you want. 

Sorry this isn’t a direct response to your question, but I cannot figure out how to do that on my I-phone. If someone would tell me how I’d appreciate it. 

Also, an opinion on these choices would help: I’ve been saving up and hoping for a sale about now for Stowa Prodiver. Right now it’s about $1250 at the Stowa on-line store, no sakes yet if anytime soon. 

Now these ML Pontos chronos appear on sale, and like the Stowa, I WANT ONE. 

Both aren’t in the cards, so which is the best watch (assuming aesthetically they are equally beautiful to me)?

While already owning a Pontos 3-hander is a point in favor of the Stowa, it isn’t a dealbreaker.


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

Porterjrm said:


> Use code passthegravy18 for 25% off without a minimum.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Used that earlier for two bands and PVD Buckle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

The Rebel Aquafin at just $360 after 70% with code "blackfriday70" gives the impression of a really solid deal, both in specs and looks (granted, the latter being somewhat subjective). However, doing some further digging, this watch appears to have just come off its Kickstarter launch and reading some of the KS updates and comments, the overall launch seems to have a been a bit of a hot mess. Not sure how any of that will reflect in the quality of the watch, purchase experience or after-sales warranty support....but dang, the watch is certainly a looker! https://rebeltime.com/products/rebel-aquafin-in-production-pre-sale


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

BostonCharlie said:


> Received a BF email from Timeless Luxury Watches: *35% off* on new Bremonts, Speake-Marin, Louis Moinet and Luminox


This runs through tomorrow, which is their 8th anniversary event in-store. If I decide I can brave the traffic and parking snarl at Legacy West, I might drop by for a look at the Luminox models (which I don't think they have on their website anyway). But wow, parking will be so bad there tomorrow that I might just park somewhere a half mile away and Uber over. :think:



BostonCharlie said:


> BTW, nice shop and nice folks.


Indeed on both counts.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Relojes De Moda has 25% off the JDM Star Bar Limited Edition "Fuyugeshiki" Cocktail times.

Mens SARY103 for *303 Euro*

Men's SARY105 Power Reserve for *365 Euro*

Women's SRRY033 for *285 Euro*.

This model's dial is a nice soft white texture to look like snow, reminiscent of the Grand Seiko Snowflake. Tax exempt. Shipping for me looks to be 14 euro. Compare at $440 USD on Gnomon for both men's and women's non-power reserve.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

flypanam said:


> Relojes De Moda has 25% off the JDM Star Bar Limited Edition "Fuyugeshiki" Cocktail times. Mens SARY103 for *303 Euro*, Men's SARY105 Power Reserve for *365 Euro* and Women's SRRY033 for *285 Euro*. This model's dial is a nice soft white texture to look like snow, reminiscent of the Grand Seiko Snowflake Tax exempt. Compare at $440 USD on Gnomon.
> 
> View attachment 13664499


Is the site reliable? Do they ship to the US?

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

raheelc said:


> Is the site reliable? Do they ship to the US?
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Yes and yes. I never used them but other over in the Casio/G-Shock forum have.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

raheelc said:


> Is the site reliable? Do they ship to the US?
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Yes I have purchased from there before and was happy with the service. Site itself looks a little weird, especially the checkout process. But the owner is actually a regular contributor on spanish language watch forums and is a good guy.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

ChicaneHntr said:


> Aaand ya got me. I was just thinking that I was ok with not buying any watches this BF and just enjoying the thread.
> I have wanted this one for a few years now, couldn't justify the price ahead of other pieces I wanted.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.
> ...


This is tough. Seems like a good deal, but I have the same dial in a Seiko snk that doesn't get enough wrist time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

SirPaulGerman said:


> HAMILTON
> Khaki Field Quartz Men's Watch only $129
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki+field/quartz/H68311533.pid?nid=cpg
> ...


Wow, 33mm tho? That's really small.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

dumberdrummer said:


> The Rebel Aquafin at just $360 after 70% with code "blackfriday70" gives the impression of a really solid deal, both in specs and looks (granted, the latter being somewhat subjective). However, doing some further digging, this watch appears to have just come off its Kickstarter launch and reading some of the KS updates and comments, the overall launch seems to have a been a bit of a hot mess. Not sure how any of that will reflect in the quality of the watch, purchase experience or after-sales warranty support....but dang, the watch is certainly a looker! https://rebeltime.com/products/rebel-aquafin-in-production-pre-sale


I was doing so well abstaining

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

batmansk6 said:


> I was doing so well abstaining
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


You're welcome


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

How do we find general list of watches sold and shipped by Amazon? Thanks.


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

fandi said:


> How do we find general list of watches sold and shipped by Amazon? Thanks.


On the left side of the screen, select "Prime" in the refine by filter which will give you everything sold by Amazon with a few additions that are elgible for shipping by Amazon. Outside of that, I don't think there's a way to only see items shipped and sold by them.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Bob_the_Wino said:


> https://www.jomashop.com/patek-philippe-watch-5170r-010.html
> 
> You'll have to settle for 33%.


I hate when one of my jokes comes to fruition. But since you seem to have mad discount finding skills, I'll try again...

I can't seem to find a 35% coupon code off a new Rolex Submariner Kermit, _anywhere_.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

tennesseean_87 said:


> This is tough. Seems like a good deal, but I have the same dial in a Seiko snk that doesn't get enough wrist time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a great deal. I think I paid around $280 for the Thunderbolt on sale last year. Great watch for sure!


----------



## ChicaneHntr (Jan 27, 2017)

tennesseean_87 said:


> This is tough. Seems like a good deal, but I have the same dial in a Seiko snk that doesn't get enough wrist time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I couldn't resist. I had it in my cart 15 seconds after I saw the post.

Them specs tho'









Under $200?
It was a no brainer for me.


----------



## peskydonut (Sep 11, 2018)

I was watching a video review of the Trintec Co-pilot and found that the "WATCHADDICT" promo code stacks with their BF discounts! That brings the CoPilot down to $244.95 (with shipping to US). Couldn't resit.

https://trintec.com/products/copilot-black-watch?variant=20513185351


----------



## peskydonut (Sep 11, 2018)

delete (sorry, keep dupe posting for some reason)


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

So, no ebay 20% coupon today ?


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

ChicaneHntr said:


> I couldn't resist. I had it in my cart 15 seconds after I saw the post.
> 
> Them specs tho'
> 
> ...


Looks like a great watch and price, unfortunately
too small for me. The hunt goes on.


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

ChicaneHntr said:


> I couldn't resist. I had it in my cart 15 seconds after I saw the post.
> 
> Them specs tho'
> 
> ...


Looks like a great watch and price, unfortunately
too small for me. The hunt goes on.


----------



## NJrider (Dec 2, 2015)

Bulova Moon watch for $265 from Amazon.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...4df-15aac5223b10&pf_rd_r=N9M9XE0V9HC5RXEVAZ52

Don't think I saw this posted here yet today.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Strapcode Super Oyster for SKX for $55.
https://www.longislandwatch.com/Strapcode_SS221803B019_Watch_Bracelet_p/ss221803b019.htm
I love mine BTW.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## SirPaulGerman (May 30, 2011)

invaderzim said:


> Just a heads up, it's 33mm.


Is that a female watch ?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

CWS on the bay has this Freddy C gmt for under $500. 







https://www.ebay.com/itm/Frederique...180196&hash=item3ac87b1acd:g:dl8AAOSwol5Y3CSQ


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Here is a REAL deal for those who lament not getting a SARB033. Even better, here is an OrientStar Retrograde w/black face for just under $275 (this is a major steal since I paid nearly $100 more----also, they have the cream face version ala SARB035 for a few pennies less) at Creation. https://www.creationwatches.com/pro...rve-sde00002b0-de00002b0-mens-watch-4646.html








I tried the 15% off BFSALE and it worked


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Here is a REAL deal for those who lament not getting a SARB033. Even better, here is an OrientStar Retrograde w/black face for just under $275 (this is a major steal since I paid nearly $100 more----also, they have the cream face version ala SARB035 for a few pennies less) at Creation. https://www.creationwatches.com/pro...rve-sde00002b0-de00002b0-mens-watch-4646.html
View attachment 13664667


Sorry for the bump


----------



## Bob_the_Wino (Oct 10, 2018)

2manywatchs said:


> I hate when one of my jokes comes to fruition. But since you seem to have mad discount finding skills, I'll try again...
> 
> I can't seem to find a 35% coupon code off a new Rolex Submariner Kermit, _anywhere_.


20% off with code BLKFRIDAYZAZ is the best I could do, sorry.









https://www.zazzle.com/kermit_the_frog_wrist_watch-256730019483204865

I actually just happened across that Patek on SD maybe two minutes before seeing your post.


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

SirPaulGerman said:


> Is that a female watch ?


The watch is not particularly feminine-- it's unisex sizing.


----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Received a BF email from Timeless Luxury Watches: *35% off* on new Bremonts, Speake-Marin, Louis Moinet and Luminox:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't appear to have any Luminoxes for sale.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Big Armand Nicolet for $494 :









https://www.ebay.com/itm/Armand-Nic...f-Color-/332782879529?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

ChicaneHntr said:


> tennesseean_87 said:
> 
> 
> > This is tough. Seems like a good deal, but I have the same dial in a Seiko snk that doesn't get enough wrist time.
> ...


Same here. I had been looking at the Glycine Combat 7 Vintage and Hamilton Khaki Autos but once this went up I knew what I had to do. Jake has more of my money now..! Great sale prices on his parts too if you're a modder.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

tommy_boy said:


> 2manywatchs said:
> 
> 
> > The tall chapter ring is unmarked, brushed steel.
> ...


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Pissodes said:


> Same here. I had been looking at the Glycine Combat 7 Vintage and Hamilton Khaki Autos but once this went up I knew what I had to do. Jake has more of my money now..! Great sale prices on his parts too if you're a modder.


I'm trying to move in a dressier direction with my watch purchases, and these tool watch sales don't help. Neither does the fact that I'm a sucker for Rolex sub homages.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

flypanam said:


> Yes I have purchased from there before and was happy with the service. Site itself looks a little weird, especially the checkout process. But the owner is actually a regular contributor on spanish language watch forums and is a good guy.


That's a great price for a watch that was just released, super tempted by this and the Maurice LaCroix that was posted.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Has anyone spotted the 10% code POUNCE for eBay Aus?


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

CrownAndBuckle said:


> Crown & Buckle's entire web site is discounted 20-40% off, no codes needed. Sale ends on Tuesday, Nov. 27 at 10 AM EST.
> 
> *www.crownandbuckle.com*
> 
> ...


Bumping this up since it's 50 pages back and it's Black Friday |>


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Starbuy Aus has a Black Friday sale with some good deals, mainly Citizen but couple of Seiko and Casio too.
https://www.starbuy.com.au/starbuy-deal-of-the-day/black-friday-sale


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

wake said:


> tommy_boy said:
> 
> 
> > I lost all sense of control with the Jenny deal. These are stunners....
> ...


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> Here is a REAL deal for those who lament not getting a SARB033. Even better, here is an OrientStar Retrograde w/black face for just under $275 (this is a major steal since I paid nearly $100 more----also, they have the cream face version ala SARB035 for a few pennies less) at Creation. https://www.creationwatches.com/pro...rve-sde00002b0-de00002b0-mens-watch-4646.html
> 
> I tried the 15% off BFSALE and it worked


If you're really feening for the SARB but couldn't get it, you could also consider picking up a SRPA27 from Joma for $141 until the 27th.
https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-srpa27.html


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Not a bad deal but a better Avatar. #ttp


GeneralSkinny said:


> If you're really feening for the SARB but couldn't get it, you could also consider picking up a SRPA27 from Joma for $141 until the 27th.
> https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-srpa27.html
> View attachment 13664863


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

tommy_boy said:


> 2manywatchs said:
> 
> 
> > The tall chapter ring is unmarked, brushed steel.
> ...


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

rinsk21 said:


> Not a bad deal but a better Avatar. #ttp
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Firm handshakes to ya  #TTP


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> I'm always so tempted when I see them on sale but then I remind myself how massive it will be on my wrist. I just wish they had a smaller version too.


I have a small wrist and feel this watch with leather strap fits well on my smallish wrist.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Not sure how good a deal this one is, but the previous Ashford link for a Hamilton auto lead me to it. This one is also $299 with an additional 6% back from Ebates. They also have the version with a bracelet for $325.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...ADE62E100.prd-store32?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=11


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

tsteph12 said:


> tommy_boy said:
> 
> 
> > This really is an amazing deal and thank you for posting. I couldn't resist and now have the blue plus discounted bracelet inbound.
> ...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I've been back and forth all afternoon on that Jenny deal. I know that lug to lug is just a bit too long for me but I'm still tempted.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

tommy_boy said:


> 2manywatchs said:
> 
> 
> > Doxa has the Jenny at $590 plus shipping with code "BFJENNY." Add the corresponding BOR for $99.
> ...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

If Invicta owned Jenny nobody would buy it even at $590.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Any discount code for strap code?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

rinsk21 said:


> Not a bad deal but a better Avatar. #ttp
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thrombotic thrombocytopenic purpura is a nasty disease. So sorry. Good luck.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

EA-Sport said:


> Any discount code for strap code?


From the Time Bum BF page.

Strapcode - 96 hour Cybersale on "Studio Used Goods" starts 10:00 am EST, November 23 and ends November 26. These are items used for photoshoots. New items will be listed daily. Get 10% off one item, 20% off the second.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

@BostonCharlie:


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

An OrientStar Classic for under $200 (actually $182)-----are you kidding me? Try to find something better than this for $180 something! https://www.creationwatches.com/pro...ower-reserve-saf02005s0-mens-watch-10654.html


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

johnmichael said:


> An OrientStar Classic for under $200 (actually $182)-----are you kidding me? Try to find something better than this for $180 something! https://www.creationwatches.com/pro...ower-reserve-saf02005s0-mens-watch-10654.html
> View attachment 13664929


I got this in March for just over $200 and thought that was great. I love it. I like that's it's not huge like the Bambino.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

So a little late to the party but any thoughts on that jetomatic vs seawolf 53? They both speak to me and seem like good deals. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Junghans Max Bill Automatic Model 027/3401.00 - *$659* from Gemnation

Not exactly a doorbuster but it's rare to see these under $700. I couldn't find any relevant discount codes but Ebates has 3.5% cash back. Other dial and strap variants are available at the same price.

https://www.gemnation.com/watches/Junghans-Max-Bill-Automatic-027-3401.00-48737.html


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Not a deal. Who has the best price on an skx right now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> Any discount code for strap code?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had this saved from yesterday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Love the shop but I’d rather eat a bullet than venture over to Legacy West anytime over the next 30 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Porterjrm said:


> Had this saved from yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad I don't think the discount applies to their bracelets...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> The Rebel Aquafin at just $360 after 70% with code "blackfriday70" gives the impression of a really solid deal, both in specs and looks (granted, the latter being somewhat subjective). However, doing some further digging, this watch appears to have just come off its Kickstarter launch and reading some of the KS updates and comments, the overall launch seems to have a been a bit of a hot mess. Not sure how any of that will reflect in the quality of the watch, purchase experience or after-sales warranty support....but dang, the watch is certainly a looker! https://rebeltime.com/products/rebel-aquafin-in-production-pre-sale


Caved in. Thanks to the drummer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

ChicaneHntr said:


> tennesseean_87 said:
> 
> 
> > This is tough. Seems like a good deal, but I have the same dial in a Seiko snk that doesn't get enough wrist time.
> ...


This is unbelievable. I'm so glad I got in on this. The next step up is a mkii hawking/cruxible or a Sinn 556.
It just ticks SO many boxes.
Good luck just trying to find drilled lugs on a $200 watch


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

tommy_boy said:


> tsteph12 said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you like it. The Jenny watch has been on my radar for years.
> ...


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Porterjrm said:


> Not a deal. Who has the best price on an skx right now?


Don't know if this is the best deal, but AreaTrend on Rakuten-com has SKX009K2 blue dial on bracelet for $200 - *BF20* promo = *$160* (tested). Plus 2% CB via Ebates. No sales tax outside Ohio, it says.

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/areatrend/product/1681848407/










Other SKX at Rakute-com here.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Dub Rubb posted this earlier but I thought it was worth a bump: Bulova 98B320 Devil Diver from Macy's, $477 - 10% Ebates cashback = *$429*, incl. mfg. warranty (not tested). Exp. 11/24. Amazon: $596. (I'm not seeing the free sunglasses, now -- maybe they ran out?)

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...tainless-steel-bracelet-watch-44mm?ID=6380710










There are also the usual (but awesome) Seiko automatics, quartz divers and chronos at Macy's -- STO, Turtles, Samurai, Presage, etc. -- discounted to around $300 and lower, esp. w/ CB. More bargains than deals but from an AD and maybe just in time for Christmas.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> How are there still 10 of these in stock for $1130 net after $300 credit and 10% cash back from Ebates??? Come on guys!
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/baume-mercier-70ba78bd-4bef-482a-813d-e5e878e13c1c/baume-mercier-automatic-m0a10066


Ended up ordering this and two other watches today. If they don't end up being keepers, at least they're good flippers.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Almost jumped on a bunch of deals only to realize shipping to Canada was either not even possible or going to be 40% of the cost of the watch...

-___- Grrrrrrrr


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Citizen Men's Eco-Drive Chronograph Watch with Date, AT0200-05E 

$82 for the next 5 hours.


----------



## speedlever (Nov 14, 2009)

That's an interesting watch. If only the center 2nd hand lined up properly with the indices. Sigh.


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

Looks like Watchmann has 10% off on all Laco, Archimede and Marathon. At least the Laco I tested on was 10%. Add to cart to see discount. 
*Edit: looks like Archimede and Laco 10% and Marathon 5%*

https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=Laco62101


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

double my bad.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

speedlever said:


> That's an interesting watch. If only the center 2nd hand lined up properly with the indices. Sigh.


The camera is at an angle? lol

The alignment hysterics around here are getting ridiculous. Reminds me of the posts we had about five years ago constantly ripping people for their "first world problems". It was frustrating then, but it's getting to be true now.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Floydboy said:


> Looks like Watchmann has 10% off on all Laco, Archimede and Marathon. At least the Laco I tested on was 10%. Add to cart to see discount.
> 
> https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=Laco62101


He is also offering the same deals Damasko is giving. But Watchmann has a better warranty and great customer service. I wish he'd service all watches.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> Regarding the $999 Pontos S chrono deal....website clearly shows the watch on a bracelet; however, the description states (in more than one spot) that it comes on a black rubber strap (as well as includes an optional NATA strap, too). Has anyone previously ordered this same watch directly from ML's website who can verify if it does indeed come on the bracelet? (I know, I know...I'm sure I can reach out directly to ML Customer Service to get the answer directly from the horse's mouth, but since I'm HERE, lol....)


After doing a bit of research, I feel this is most likely a mistake by ML. They probably just copy/pasted the description from one watch to the others. If you look at the reference numbers, they differ between the rubber and bracelet versions, so they should come with the bracelet if that's the one you buy. But of course, I could be wrong  At that price though, definitely worth the risk. If it ends up not coming with the bracelet, a return would be in order.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Thrombotic thrombocytopenic purpura is a nasty disease. So sorry. Good luck.


I must not be one of the cool kids because this went right over my head.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> If Invicta owned Jenny nobody would buy it even at $590.


Haha, good one. Invicta buying Glycine was the best thing that happened to my watch collecting hobby.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Seiko Recraft SNKP23 at Joma for $129







. https://www.jomashop.com/seiko-recraft-watch-snkp23.html


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Overstock has a 17% off code TAKE17 and Ebates has 5% cashback.

I didn't test the TAKE17 code on this on-sale Alpina GMT quartz, (42mm x 9mm, 100m WR, sapphire crystal,) but their sale price is already good: $217 - 5% Ebates CB = $206.

https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...-GMT-Swiss-Quartz-Watch/24163907/product.html


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Overstock has a 17% off code TAKE17 and Ebates has 5% cashback.
> 
> I didn't test the TAKE17 code on this on-sale Alpina GMT quartz, (42mm x 9mm, 100m WR, sapphire crystal,) but their sale price is already good: $217 - 5% Ebates CB = $206.
> 
> https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...-GMT-Swiss-Quartz-Watch/24163907/product.html


Actually if you go through groupon, there is a 21% code with overstock. And if you sign up via email they have a 20% off code until midnight.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Floydboy said:


> Looks like Watchmann has 10% off on all Laco, Archimede and Marathon. At least the Laco I tested on was 10%. Add to cart to see discount.
> *Edit: looks like Archimede and Laco 10% and Marathon 5%*
> 
> https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=Laco62101


Sweet: "... 42 mm X 12 mm, sapphire crystal, 5 ATM water resistance, onion crown, display back, Miyota 821A automatic movement, blue navigator dial with luminous markers and hands, Light grey nylon strap (one piece strap), 20 mm lug width. Made in Germany, two year warranty." *$369* in cart


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

friendofpugs said:


> Sorry if it's already been posted - Dagaz has 50% off their Aurora for $247.50 - https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/3979361
> and 50% off the Thunderbolt for $187.50 - https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/3983024
> 
> I've had the Thunderbolt before and it's a well built little thing.
> ...


*#THIS Is such a KILLER DEAL......I love Jakes watches. I paid 200 for my USED Thunderbolt. Great watch and a MUST HAVE at 187.50 *


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> If Invicta owned Jenny nobody would buy it even at $590.


Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> I must not be one of the cool kids because this went right over my head.


Rinsk21 and I are members of a group of elite minds and acknowledged each other with the hashtag ttp. If you google ttp to try to find out what it means, you just get info on that disease instead. So I guess Robogaz was trying to be funny.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Black Friday/Cyber Monday Invicta Sale*



*Invicta 8926* - Automatic 40mm
*$54.94*
*Invicta 9094OB* - Automatic 40mm
*$54.94*
*Invicta 8928OB* - Automatic 40mm
*$55.29*
*Invicta 8930* - Automatic 40mm
*$48.99*
*Invicta 9307 *- Swiss quartz 40mm
*$49.50*
*Invicta 9223* - Quartz chrono 39.5mm
*$46.61*
*Invicta 9204OB* - Quartz 37.5mm
*$37.09*
*Invicta 1203 *- Swiss quartz 45mm
*$44.88*
*Invicta 8932OB* - PC32A quartz 37.5mm
*$34.34*
*Invicta 3644 - *Quartz 39.5mm
*200M WR
$51.00*​
*Invicta 9204 - *Quartz 37.5mm*
*
*$32.99*​
*Invicta 8932* - Quartz 37.5mm
*$33.99*

_*
*__*AND MANY MORE!*_​


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> If Invicta owned Jenny nobody would buy it even at $590.


#TRUTH


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Bulova 96B258 Lunar Pilot* on SS Bracelet -* $264.99*
45mm x 14mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, stainless steel bracelet, UHF quartz chronograph, 50M WR


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

More likely you are one of the cool kids if this went over your head. We're just part of the most boring non-religious cult focused on analytics, tanking and lickface.

One part courage, two parts patience.


Elkins45 said:


> I must not be one of the cool kids because this went right over my head.


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

thechin said:


> So, no ebay 20% coupon today ?


I've been waiting all day for one


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Citizen BJ8050-08E* ProMaster EcoZilla - *$144.00*
48mm x 19mm 316L case, rubber dive strap, curved mineral crystal, Eco-Drive solar movement, 300M WR


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

househalfman said:


> I've been waiting all day for one


Yeah, me too, I wanted to buy one of those dirt cheap Glycines for cheaper yet , ha ha...

It looks like a poor black friday overall to me, there are some watches at decent deals but still cost like $1K or from obscure brands like Milus...The only thing that catches my fancy is this funky Mondaine auto from TOM, after cashback and credit, comes to $160, which is even better than Gooroo's $199 on ebay :

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...cef0529f8/mondaine-automatic-a132-30359-16sbb


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

thechin said:


> Yeah, me too, I wanted to buy one of those dirt cheap Glycines for cheaper yet , ha ha...
> 
> It looks like a poor black friday overall to me, there are some watches at decent deals but still cost like $1K or from obscure brands like Milus...The only thing that catches my fancy is this funky Mondaine auto from TOM, after cashback and credit, comes to $160, which is even better than Gooroo's $199 on ebay :
> 
> ...


I was looking at this all day no joke. Finally decided I wanted it, went to order and BAM - "one or more items cannot be shipped to Canada". 
I was so sad... for like 3 minutes. Mondaine watches are stupidly hard to find at cheap prices in this country, I'll be damned if I ever find a stop2go under $450 CAD.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

GeneralSkinny said:


> Rinsk21 and I are members of a group of elite minds and acknowledged each other with the hashtag ttp. If you google ttp to try to find out what it means, you just get info on that disease instead. So I guess Robogaz was trying to be funny.


Trying. I'm not an elite mind.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> I was looking at this all day no joke. Finally decided I wanted it, went to order and BAM - "one or more items cannot be shipped to Canada".
> I was so sad... for like 3 minutes. Mondaine watches are stupidly hard to find at cheap prices in this country, I'll be damned if I ever find a stop2go under $450 CAD.


Hey, why don't you use a shipping agent in the US? I use USGoBuy and I'm very happy with them but there are tens of others as well. "BAM" now everything ships to Canada ;-)


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

sickondivers said:


> *#THIS Is such a KILLER DEAL......I love Jakes watches. I paid 200 for my USED Thunderbolt. Great watch and a MUST HAVE at 187.50 *


Stoooop. You're about to get me in trouble!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Thrombotic thrombocytopenic purpura is a nasty disease. So sorry. Good luck.


Lol, I haven't seen/heard of this since tech school










Back then we used to laugh perporrhea and whatnot.

Had to learn the whole coag pathway too...... and we had some less than appropriate jokes for it. Especially with the cut up to fibrin.

+1 this genuinely made me laugh


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

thedius said:


> Hey, why don't you use a shipping agent in the US? I use USGoBuy and I'm very happy with them but there are tens of others as well. "BAM" now everything ships to Canada ;-)


Does the packages get charged for customs then?

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

ronragus said:


> Does the packages get charged for customs then?
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


Depends on how strict the customs authorities of the receiving country are. You can have the agent remove original packaging and tags if you wish and you can also declare it in any way and value you like when you ship it from the agent in the US to your home address.

In any case, you do NOT want to use a courier service like UPS, DHL Fedex etc for shipping to your country as these ALWAYS charge insane amounts for customs clearance. I've found USPS First Class Mail to be the best for lightweight items such as watches.


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

ronragus said:


> Does the packages get charged for customs then?
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


vykingship has amazing service and seems to be the among cheapest, especially if you gonna keep them in warehouse and accomulate a truckload before you ship north


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

wow both rakuten global and ebay has been really dissapointing this BF...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

cryptguard said:


> Has anyone spotted the 10% code POUNCE for eBay Aus?


And 5% OF $100 gift cards with the code *PGIFT5*. they aren't instant though, so get in early if you plan to use one with the 10% off.

T & C's: https://pages2.ebay.com.au/Buyer_coupons/pgift5


----------



## Flo7 (Oct 27, 2017)

Has anyone a discount code for this watch:









https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/H42245151.pid


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Flo7 said:


> Has anyone a discount code for this watch:
> 
> View attachment 13665199
> 
> ...


I don't think any will work. If it wasn't already "on sale" AFF50 would work. Just to double check though I had my Ebates browser extension run through 23 codes and none of them worked.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Flo7 said:


> Has anyone a discount code for this watch:
> 
> ...
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/H42245151.pid


FWIW, Overstock also has some women's Hamiltons.

Here's a stainless quartz for $320 - TAKE17 promo = *$266* (tested)

https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...iew-Silver-Womens-Watch/24224405/product.html


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Amazon BF watches:
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=black-friday&field-keywords=mens+watch
Timex Weekender Chrono is $36


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

fandi said:


> Amazon BF watches:
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=black-friday&field-keywords=mens+watch
> Timex Weekender Chrono is $36


Dang I was doing so well today too. Lol

Edit:
Found this one ebay for a quick price comparison.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

And this white domed Citizen Eco-drive dress watch is $100:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00843L6ZI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1
I was able to get it down to $80 but I didn't buy it because I already had the Orient Capital.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Lowest I've seen. Hurry if you want 6% rebate from ebates. Net $206.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

fandi said:


> Amazon BF watches:
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=black-friday&field-keywords=mens+watch
> Timex Weekender Chrono is $36


They also have the green-dialed version on two-piece strap for $37.31. Doesn't show as a Black Friday deal. The triple camel says it's the lowest ever on that model, but with as chaotic as Amazon listings of Timex are, that may not be true. In any case, I just bought one.









There's also a black dial on tan nylon NATO for $34.77.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Clemens at H2O watches is offering their fb followers 20% off using the code "h2ohelberg20".




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Just spent $80 at Strapsco which I really shouldn't have! Original total spend was $160! They have some great deals going on if anyone is looking for some straps etc. 

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Citizen Tsuno
this is a limited edition bullhead chrono , homage to the original Citizen bulheads
537 at Macys+ebates
gorgeous watch


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Cvp33 said:


> NAD
> 
> Thanks to Yankee Express I'm now conflicted. I thought I was done with my BF watch purchasing, then YE posts a link to Obris Morgan. Then I start chasing Brass Divers. So now Helson and Armida are on my radar. Ruled out the OM, the bezel just hits me wrong. The Helson and Armida are VERY similar, but the Armida has a BF deal netting down to $296 versus $349 for the Helson. But wait, the Hemel HFT20 looks pretty good as well for $313.....oh I'm so screwed!


I prefer the Helson case design over Armida for a Brass Dive watch.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

yinzburgher said:


> From the Time Bum BF page.
> 
> Strapcode - 96 hour Cybersale on "Studio Used Goods" starts 10:00 am EST, November 23 and ends November 26. These are items used for photoshoots. New items will be listed daily. Get 10% off one item, 20% off the second.


I got that email. I was so excited but when i read it. Excuse my language. I thought it was a bum deal.

Brands give discount on studio, photoshoot, promotion etc watches and bracelets at discounted price thought the year. I'm keeping my money.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

juice009 said:


> I prefer the Helson case design over Armida for a Brass Dive watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Leaning heavily that way.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Aight fellas you know the score......You snooz you loose . The BF Thunderbolt is GONE.


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Do not use MyUS! After 6 months they still refuse to refund me for a package that wasn't delivered 



thedius said:


> Hey, why don't you use a shipping agent in the US? I use USGoBuy and I'm very happy with them but there are tens of others as well. "BAM" now everything ships to Canada ;-)


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*....But then again when opportunity Knocks. Yep, that's right I bought the Aurora. It was sort of like my Ebay Glycine Sub episode Friday. Absolutely powerless. An Aurora at 247.50 ( 50% OFF) it's just hopeless. It's a F--ing STEAL and of course I'm cursing aloud all the way thru the check out page. This is a sickness *


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Duplicate


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Any Macy's promo code for watches? Also any solid deals on Seiko STO Turtle and Seiko Skx013? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Actually if you go through groupon, there is a 21% code with overstock. And if you sign up via email they have a 20% off code until midnight.


Thanks for that. Picked up the Seiko SKX009K2 for $153.89 before any rebates, $143.12 after everything.

*$194.80* ASK (no tax, free s/h)
- *$40.91* 21% OFF coupon if you link through Groupon to Overstock and pay with your mastercard
- *$7.69* Overstock rewards 5% for future purchase, free 30 day membership (remember to cancel)
- *$3.08* Groupon 2% rebate good towards groupon purchases
*NET-ish $143.12*

LINKY - > https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Watches/Seiko-Mens-Automatic-Blue-Stainless-Steel-Automatic-Diving-Watch/19584011/product.html?TID=Cart:LinkroductLink:CartItems










Full disclosure, also bought the wife a 2ct diamond solitaire (lab created) F/G color VS1/VS2 clarity. Not a bad deal on white gold for $5,763.68 before tax. And before anyone smack talks lab created diamonds, please do a little research.

*$ 7,845.00* ASK (unfortunately you pay tax on these)
-*$1,647.45* 21% OFF coupon if you link through Groupon to Overstock and pay with your mastercard
- *$309.91* Overstock rewards 5% for future purchase, free 30 day membership (remember to cancel)
-*$123.96* Groupon 2% rebate good towards groupon purchases
*NET-ish $5,763.68*

*LINKY - >*https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Watches/14k-White-Gold-2ct.-TDW-Round-cut-Lab-Grown-Eco-friendly-Diamond-Solitaire-Engagement-Ring/11935408/product.html?TID=Cart:LinkroductLink:CartItems










*UPDATE:*

After joining the OS rewards program they asked me to review a previous purchase (a watch..I know, what a surprise). They already put $5 in my account. Now the diamond is only $5,758.68! LOL


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

sickondivers said:


> Aight fellas you know the score......You snooz you loose . The BF Thunderbolt is GONE.


May have snagged the last one Friday night.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

This similiar deal was popular few weeks ago. This one might be slightly better

https://mobile.kohls.com/product/pr...t-search=web-ta-product&pfm=search-ta product








20% code give20
10% code watches10
Ebates 6%
Free shipping
Plus any Kohl's cash you might have earned.


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

sickondivers said:


> Aight fellas you know the score......You snooz you loose . The BF Thunderbolt is GONE.


Bittersweet ... I didn't buy it but wanted to for the deal ... also just bought the Sarb 035 so I need to temper myself . Now I don't have to stress over what to do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Saw this on Facebook:

https://www.wolf1834.com/

This Black Friday only, use code LETITSALE to enjoy 50% off all WOLF products. Offer ends Sunday at 23:59 PST.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm sure you know but Maurice Larcroix has a big sale on their Pontos Chronograph line purchased direct from mfgr. I purchased the 3 hand last year after seening it posted in this thread. I picked up the chronograph color green on rubber this yr.....hope this helps someone....
https://www.mauricelacroix.com/us_en/black-friday


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Sampsonti said:


> This similiar deal was popular few weeks ago. This one might be slightly better
> 
> https://mobile.kohls.com/product/pr...t-search=web-ta-product&pfm=search-ta product
> View attachment 13665527
> ...


Too bad they don't have the gold/SRPC44 version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

sickondivers said:


> Aight fellas you know the score......You snooz you loose . The BF Thunderbolt is GONE.





yankeexpress said:


> May have snagged the last one Friday night.


Thank you! I have passed the test. I will diminish and go into the West.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Amazon currently has the Citizen Promaster diver in *black* (BN0150-28E) for $136. Usually the blue is around this price and the arguably more versatile black is $30+ more.










https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Promaster-Diver-BN0150-28E/dp/B016R90VBK

I have the blue one and it's a good buy at this price. Solar quartz, great bezel action, easy to read. Fits well despite the numbers for the size. Highly recommended!


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> May have snagged the last one Friday night.


Could've been me.. I couldn't help myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Sir-Guy said:


> Amazon currently has the Citizen Promaster diver in *black* (BN0150-28E) for $136. Usually the blue is around this price and the arguably more versatile black is $30+ more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazon had the black dial version down to $109 early this year and it came with the Scuba tank display box.


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

sickondivers said:


> *....But then again when opportunity Knocks. Yep, that's right I bought the Aurora. It was sort of like my Ebay Glycine Sub episode Friday. Absolutely powerless. An Aurora at 247.50 ( 50% OFF) it's just hopeless. It's a F--ing STEAL and of course I'm cursing aloud all the way thru the check out page. This is a sickness *
> 
> View attachment 13665375
> 
> ...


Can you provide a link?


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Bruce R said:


> Can you provide a link?


You might be too late.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Deleted.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sampsonti said:


> This similiar deal was popular few weeks ago. This one might be slightly better
> 
> https://mobile.kohls.com/product/pr...t-search=web-ta-product&pfm=search-ta product
> View attachment 13665527
> ...


I bought one of these last month with my Kohl's cash. It's a great looking watch for the price. I'm thinking about selling off some of my more expensive blue dialed watches and just keeping this one.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BohMA8FHck6/


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

Nordstrom rack has these Raymon Weil for 559 , be frugal 3% on top of it

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...-maestro-automatic-watch-39-mm?color=NO COLOR


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Thank you! I have passed the test. I will diminish and go into the West.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NOT a deal

Tell Galadriel I said whats up


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Bruce R said:


> Can you provide a link?


*Of Course....But the 50% OFF is OVER *
https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/category/979607?page=1


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

juice009 said:


> Any Macy's promo code for watches? Also any solid deals on Seiko STO Turtle and Seiko Skx013?


The SKX013 on rubber can be had for $157.50 with the code BLACKFRIDAY at Creation Watches. More for the bracelet.

https://www.creationwatches.com/pro...-skx013-skx013k1-skx013k-mens-watch-1702.html


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Nodus just dropped their new Avalon diver last night and it's fantastic.

Its $100 off until Monday 11/26 at midnight.

https://www.noduswatches.com

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Kohls has the black Lunar Pilot for $278 after simple coupons.

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-3...4y1b5z0blPRDFLVbr_xoC2NgQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Alpina sale at ToM including this Alpiner auto for $480. Retail $1550. And this Chronograph for $1049. Retail $3650.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/alpina-864ecb16-d113-4cff-b59c-6eec90067574









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Glycine Airman SST12 for $500. Retail $2640. Camel3x low $999. 4 different models to choose from including the "purist".
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-airman-sst12-automatic-watch









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Oris Artelier world time LE for $1195. Limited to 1000 pieces. Retail $4150.
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/oris/artelier/69076904081SETLSKROK.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=12









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> Alpina sale at ToM including this Alpiner auto for $480. Retail $1550. ...
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/alpina-864ecb16-d113-4cff-b59c-6eec90067574
> 
> 
> ...


I happened to notice that same Alpiner at Overstock last night. It is now $550 - TAKE15 15% promo = *$467*. Plus there's 5% Ebates CB right now, and AndroidIsAwesome mentioned better Overstock promo codes available. (Ebates shows a 21% Mastercard Payment promo of some kind.)

https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...l-Swiss-Automatic-Watch/12345178/product.html


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

I Like this one at Ashford: $699 oops...36mm Quartz women's - beautiful but 700 quartz?? hmmm









https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...xecutives/MOA10226.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=1


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> I happened to notice that same Alpiner at Overstock last night. It is now $550 - TAKE15 15% promo = *$467*. Plus there's 5% Ebates CB right now, and AndroidIsAwesome mentioned better Overstock promo codes available (Ebates shows a 21% Mastercard Payment promo of some kind.)
> 
> https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...l-Swiss-Automatic-Watch/12345178/product.html


The 21% is legit, I just used it.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

parsig9 said:


> Kohls has the black Lunar Pilot for $278 after simple coupons.
> 
> https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-3...4y1b5z0blPRDFLVbr_xoC2NgQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


A stunner. And 6% cashback via Ebates.

I believe in simple coupons. I suspect that store cash often gets double counted when tallying deals: once when it's earned and then later when it's redeemed. I can see myself doing that, anyhow. Brilliant, really.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Perdendosi said:


> You might be too late.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phew! My resistance was waivering.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

An interesting red cocktail time for the ladies (33.7 mm X 11.2mm) for $309 after ebates 10% cash back.
https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/seiko3s/item/srry027/
I don't know if it is a crazy deal, I just hadn't seen this watch before.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Gregger said:


> I'm sure you know but Maurice Larcroix has a big sale on their Pontos Chronograph line purchased direct from mfgr. I purchased the 3 hand last year after seening it posted in this thread. I picked up the chronograph color green on rubber this yr.....hope this helps someone....
> https://www.mauricelacroix.com/us_en/black-friday


If they were 2mm smaller I would've snagged one.

For those who haven't followed the thread, it's doubtful whether these prices include the metal bracelets; description states rubber.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

raheelc said:


> Just spent $80 at Strapsco which I really shouldn't have! Original total spend was $160! They have some great deals going on if anyone is looking for some straps etc.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Yeah, I was interested in picking up a $35 strap from them. Saw the BF deal (staggered discount up to 50%) and ended up with 4 straps for $57. I didn't need the additional 3, but for $22 extra I'm happy. Looking forward to checking out the level of quality.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Chase Freedom has 6% too for the Khols deal on the Lunar Pilot


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Kohl's stacked WATCHES10 + GIVE20 + free shipping + Ebates 6% CB yields some good Seiko deals. Here is something more modest:

G-Shock solar atomic GW-2310 promo price $65.52 (tested) - CB = *$62 + tax, incl. free shipping*.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

In addition to the discounts on Archimede, Laco, and Marathon at Watchmann, tested for a deal on this Junkers Cockpit Instruments watch and it also triggers a 10% discount.

Normally $229, on sale for $209.

https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=61443


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

For somebody who wasn't even intending to buy a watch this time around, it was a very satisfying Black Friday. Under $400 for the two of them!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

jon_huskisson said:


> Yeah, I was interested in picking up a $35 strap from them. Saw the BF deal (staggered discount up to 50%) and ended up with 4 straps for $57. I didn't need the additional 3, but for $22 extra I'm happy. Looking forward to checking out the level of quality.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Yep, I ended up buying $160 worth of straps etc. With the 50% off was only $80. Got a canvas strap plus deployment clasp for my incoming Alpina Startimer. And picked up a jubilee bracelet, and rubber strap plus deployment for my Polar Explorer 16570. The rubber strap looks pretty similar to the Everest rubber straps, but only costs a fraction of the price. Hope the quality is there too.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Sampsonti said:


> This similiar deal was popular few weeks ago. This one might be slightly better
> 
> https://mobile.kohls.com/product/pr...t-search=web-ta-product&pfm=search-ta product
> View attachment 13665527
> ...


And just like that, with one post, I ended 26 months of watch buying celibacy.

I'm telling myself that I'm buying it as a gift for someone else. But I worry that I might keep it. I've been smitten with these for a while, and I'm not even a Seiko guy.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> For somebody who wasn't even intending to buy a watch this time around, it was a very satisfying Black Friday. Under $400 for the two of them!


.

Jake B's $187.50 ( 50% off) Dagaz THUNDERBOLT was hands down the 'WUS Best Black Friday deal Under 200.00" WINNER this year. I mean, It wasn't even close.

This year, There was a bunch of 'BUTT UGLY' and 'Not in a Million Years' in this category and Absolutely Nothing Offered Yesterday under 200.00 had these Specs let alone Jakes snappy esthetics

DAGAZ "THUNDERBOLT"

WATER RESISTANCE- 150m

MATERIAL- 316L STAINLESS STEEL

FINISH- MATTE BEAD-BLASTED

CASE WIDTH- 39mm

CASE WIDTH- 43mm

LUG-LUG DISTANCE (TIP TO TIP)- 46.5mm

LUG-LUG DISTANCE (BAR TO BAR)- 43mm

TOTAL THICKNESS- INCLUDING DOMED CRYSTAL- 12.1mm

LUG WIDTH- 20mm

DRILLED THROUGH LUG-HOLES FOR EASY STRAP CHANGE

CROWN- SCREW DOWN, TRIPLE-SEALED, SIGNED

CASEBACK- DOMED FOR COMFORT, ENGRAVED & SERIALIZED (INNER)

CRYSTAL

MATERIAL- SAPPHIRE

CONSTRUCTION- DOUBLE DOME (INNER & OUTER) TO CUT DISTORTION

ANTI REFLECTIVE COATING- INNER ONLY (UNDERSIDE OF GLASS)

MOVEMENT

*MIYOTA (CITIZEN) 9015*

- 24 JEWELS

- 28 800 bph, SMOOTH SWEEPING SECS HAND

- AUTOMATIC WIND/HAND WIND

- HACK (STOP) SET SECS HAND FEATURE

- QUICK SET DATE

- DATE WHEEL, BLACK ON WHITE

- 42+ HOURS POWER RESERVE

DIAL & HANDS

DIAL- SEMI-MATTE WITH GLOSS PRINT, MULTI LAYERED SUPERLUMINOVA MARKERS (C1)

HANDS- THICK SUPERLUMINOVA FILLED (C1) BLACK GLOSS SWORD TYPE HR/MIN WITH WHITE SECS.

BRACELET

BRACELET- H-LINK, SOLID LINKS WITH SOLID END-LINKS, SCREWED LINKS, MACHINED/ENGRAVED FLIPLOCK CLASP, DIVE EXTENSION

PACKAGING

BOX- RUGGED INJECTION MOULDED BLACK DAGAZ BOX FOR SAFE SHIPPING

WARRANTY

WARRANTY- LIMITED 1 YEAR WARRANTY COVERING MANUFACTURERS' DEFECTS

I'm wearing mine today in Honor of this Victory


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

RidingDonkeys said:


> And just like that, with one post, I ended 26 months of watch buying celibacy.
> 
> I'm telling myself that I'm buying it as a gift for someone else. But I worry that I might keep it. I've been smitten with these for a while, and I'm not even a Seiko guy.


It isn't yours -- you're taking care of it for your kids. Isn't that how it goes?


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Some local TJ Maxx finds.. 

Invicta Superman limited edition $160, and blue and gold auto diver for $85. 

Seiko reverse panda 100M chronograph $60, and a Citizen Eco Drive Titanium chronograph for $80. 

Also a bunch of large/gaudy quartz and mechanical invictas in addition to all the usual Michael kors and fossil selections.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> I was looking at this all day no joke. Finally decided I wanted it, went to order and BAM - "one or more items cannot be shipped to Canada".
> I was so sad... for like 3 minutes. Mondaine watches are stupidly hard to find at cheap prices in this country, I'll be damned if I ever find a stop2go under $450 CAD.


I've bought and sold a Stop2Go twice, it's too thick a watch and the 4 tick per second sweep bothered me greatly.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> It isn't yours -- you're taking care of it for your kids. Isn't that how it goes?


Seems to work for Patek.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

sickondivers said:


> WorthTheWrist said:
> 
> 
> > For somebody who wasn't even intending to buy a watch this time around, it was a very satisfying Black Friday. Under $400 for the two of them!
> ...


If there had been a non-date option...


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

mleok said:


> I've bought and sold a Stop2Go twice, it's too thick a watch and the 4 tick per second sweep bothered me greatly.


Good to know. I put in an offer anyway with a seller, so if they accept it I will be happy, otherwise, I am not too concerned. More money for me


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

TheJohnP said:


> If there had been a non-date option...


Or even a black date wheel. I like Jake's stuff (wearing a watch with his type 2 dial right now) but he's no Aevig's Chip Yuen when it comes to design...


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Seems to work for Patek.


Wow ... Ridingdonkeys .... its been a while since your presence in here ..if i am right it's probably been since the eterna pulsometer deal time ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

halaku said:


> Wow ... Ridingdonkeys .... its been a while since your presence in here ..if i am right it's probably been since the eterna pulsometer deal time ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I bought quite a few after that. My last affordables purchase was when Watchgooroo first started fire selling Glycines. Bought a few non-affordables after that and then started saving for a few Grails.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Montblanc Timewalker UTC Automatic 115080 - *$1459* from Gemnation

https://www.gemnation.com/watches/Deal-Of-The-Day.html


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

sickondivers said:


> . Jake B's $187.50 ( 50% off) Dagaz THUNDERBOLT was hands down the 'WUS Best Black Friday deal Under 200.00" WINNER this year. I mean, It wasn't even close.


Agreed, the Dagaz Thunderbolt was certainly a great deal... my wife even liked the watch! I personally didn't jump on it though because of the sand blasted finish. I think it looks amazing, but will not hold up over time to dings and scratches. There is a YouTube review that shows a big smudge on the side of their watch that won't wipe off and your own watch pictures show some of the wear. With a brushed or polished SS watch case and bracelet I can touch them up at home easily to make them look like new. Anyone else use a foam fingernail buffer to "fix" brushed finishes? I don't think there is any practical way to touch up the sand blasted finish. This is a similar problem on the platinum bezel of the Rolex Yacht Master that has a blasted finished between polished numbers. Maybe less of a deal breaker with a Rolex that might live a pampered life, but for the rough "field watch" service the Thunderbolt was built for it was a deal breaker for me. Just my two cents...

Kirk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Not a deal

Be sure to share your new purchases on _Re: Incoming, what have you got in the mail_: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/incoming-what-have-you-got-mail-part-5-a-1246922-353.html. That thread has seemed very quiet given how many people are likely buying this weekend.

Besides, might as well spread the BF/CM watch shopping fever to the rest of f71 :-!


----------



## swissmade65 (Feb 8, 2018)

Wow, I have never seen this watch either. It is a beautiful color. It doesn't look particularly feminine, does it? Just a smaller version of the Presage with a great color. I like wearing 34mm - 37mm.... do you think this watch should just function as a mini-Presage without looking like a ladies watch? Thanks for posting.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Take another 30% off these pre-owned watches at Ashford with code BLACK30.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...30609667&_bta_c=k1jhmfd8fwx4vgla63pstk9f5bkb4


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

swissmade65 said:


> Wow, I have never seen this watch either. It is a beautiful color. It doesn't look particularly feminine, does it? Just a smaller version of the Presage with a great color. I like wearing 34mm - 37mm.... do you think this watch should just function as a mini-Presage without looking like a ladies watch? Thanks for posting.


I think if you are already comfortable wearing 34 mm, this shouldnt be a problem. The SARB065 wears like a 42mm since it is all dial, and I imagine this would be the same. It would probably wear closer to a 35-36mm. It has the same 4R35 movement in it and I think I is really cool!
*added the pics again so as not to confuse. I think this is still what we are talking about!*









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

swissmade65 said:


> Wow, I have never seen this watch either. It is a beautiful color. It doesn't look particularly feminine, does it? Just a smaller version of the Presage with a great color. I like wearing 34mm - 37mm.... do you think this watch should just function as a mini-Presage without looking like a ladies watch? Thanks for posting.


(With apologies to dumberdrummer ...) Which one are you referring to? The posts 'round these parts are too fast 'n furious to puzzle out -- try using the _Reply With Quote_ next time.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

yinzburgher said:


> Take another 30% off these pre-owned watches at Ashford with code BLACK30.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...30609667&_bta_c=k1jhmfd8fwx4vgla63pstk9f5bkb4


Raised prices again. Don't see much that hasn't been cheaper before.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

FWIW, 25% off "sitewide" at Seiko's US site: https://seikousa.com -- don't know the exp. or terms.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

BostonCharlie said:


> FWIW, 25% off "sitewide" at Seiko's US site: https://seikousa.com -- don't know the exp. or terms.


Seven men's watches? How generous of them. It's basically a sale to still make money off crap they don't want.


----------



## djw1674 (Sep 21, 2018)

Is there a better deal out there for an SKX009K2 (w/bracelet) from Overstock.com at $153.89 that Cvp33 pointed out a few pages back? Very tempting!


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

raheelc said:


> After doing a bit of research, I feel this is most likely a mistake by ML. They probably just copy/pasted the description from one watch to the others. If you look at the reference numbers, they differ between the rubber and bracelet versions, so they should come with the bracelet if that's the one you buy. But of course, I could be wrong  At that price though, definitely worth the risk. If it ends up not coming with the bracelet, a return would be in order.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Is this the deal of the year? You guys don't seem too excited about this??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Tissot Bridgeport Powermatic 80 T0974071605300 - *$250* from Jomashop with code CM1TI50

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0974071605300.html


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

r0bf1ve said:


> Is this the deal of the year? You guys don't seem too excited about this??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd say for the quality of the watch it's definitely a great deal, one of the better ones for this Black Friday. The one reason I probably wouldn't classify it as the deal of the year is that even $1000 is still quite a bit of money, and not exactly "affordable"

Had I known about this watch before I bought one of the other two I purchased a few days ago, I would have been all over this one. Hell, I'm receiving one of them today, and if it's not what I was hoping, I'm going to return and pick up the ML.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

r0bf1ve said:


> Is this the deal of the year? You guys don't seem too excited about this??


I wouldn't call it the the deal of the year but it's probably one of the best Black Friday deals this year. I'm not at all excited about the watch for a number of reasons but that doesn't mean it's not a great deal. I'm guessing there are plenty of people eager for it to arrive.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> I wouldn't call it the the deal of the year but it's probably one of the best Black Friday deals this year. I'm not at all excited about the watch for a number of reasons but that doesn't mean it's not a great deal. I'm guessing there are plenty of people eager for it to arrive.


What deal are referring to? Hard to tell ;-(


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> What deal are referring to? Hard to tell ;-(


https://www.mauricelacroix.com/us_e...Vyosmm0B9kQj0oW2wLKxNkWa2pjNDc6xoCHswQAvD_BwE

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> I wouldn't call it the the deal of the year but it's probably one of the best Black Friday deals this year. I'm not at all excited about the watch for a number of reasons but that doesn't mean it's not a great deal. I'm guessing there are plenty of people eager for it to arrive.


What deal are referring to? Hard to tell ;-(


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Has anyone seen any deals on the Oris 65 ( any version) or Longines Legend Diver?


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

MEzz said:


> Has anyone seen any deals on the Oris 65 ( any version) or Longines Legend Diver?


I haven't noticed any crazy deals but if I were buying new I would probably go with this. Code GOOGLE50 brings it just under $1100 with the bracelet.

https://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-733-7707-4064mb.html?utm_source=googleproduct&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=googleproductsearch&pt_source=googleads&pt_medium=cpc&pt_campaign=(ROI)+Shopping+-+Sale+Watches+$1000+-+3000&gclid=CjwKCAiAiuTfBRAaEiwA4itUqGAssQW1FnjeJap8_xpmy_rDVAwWr3bsC_hdBKHGQjGnnV9YpRMiKRoCUsEQAvD_BwE


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

ManCaveLeather on Etsy is currently having a 10% off sale on all handmade leather straps.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

djw1674 said:


> Is there a better deal out there for an SKX009K2 (w/bracelet) from Overstock.com at $153.89 that Cvp33 pointed out a few pages back? Very tempting!


Don't forget to link through Ebates for 5% cashback or ~$7.50. Nets the watch to $146. Might be worth it to join overstock rewards program if you plan on buying more from them. That's another $7.50 off or net ~$139. I bought my wife a 2ct. Diamond off of Overstock and joined their program free for 30 days. I get $333 as soon as the diamond ships, which I'll spend quickly and then cancel the rewards program to avoid the fee. Also have another $333 coming from ebates. Just got my confirmation. Good deals out there if you're will to chase a little bit.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

I saw 2 watches from Dagaz when they were in stock. Looked at pictures and specs. Then I closed the web pages. I just made someone who could see the beauty of those happy.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

djw1674 said:


> Is there a better deal out there for an SKX009K2 (w/bracelet) from Overstock.com at $153.89 that Cvp33 pointed out a few pages back? Very tempting!


Honestly, I wouldn't wait it out too long. They are very rarely this low anymore, let alone any lower. I picked up my last SKX for $160 and felt like a deal champion!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Ball GM1020D-L1CAJ-BK Trainmaster World Time Automatic Watch - *$1000* from thewatchoutlet on ebay

I'm not so sure this is a true world time movement by it is a COSC chronometer.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ball-GM102...97265930?epid=28010659822&hash=item25e779240a


----------



## djw1674 (Sep 21, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't wait it out too long. They are very rarely this low anymore, let alone any lower. I picked up my last SKX for $160 and felt like a deal champion!
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


Done.......$153.89 - $7.70 ebates - $3.08 Citi DoubleCash since I had to pay with a MC to get the 21% off. *Net of $143.11* !!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

yinzburgher said:


> Ball GM1020D-L1CAJ-BK Trainmaster World Time Automatic Watch - *$1000* from thewatchoutlet on ebay
> 
> I'm not so sure this is a true world time movement by it is a COSC chronometer.
> 
> ...


If it's anything like the engineer master II World time, then it's definitely a true world time watch, where the 24 hour bezel rotates with the central time displayed time.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

djw1674 said:


> Done.......$153.89 - $7.70 ebates - $3.08 Citi DoubleCash since I had to pay with a MC to get the 21% off. *Net of $143.11* !!


Good work. That is a hell of a price. I thought I wouldn't like the jubilee bracelet due to the hollow end links. But after pinching them down to stop some rattling it is amazingly comfortable. I couldn't figure out why people liked them so much, but after wearing one for a while, I get it. I have a strapcode super oyster too, but the jubilee is getting all the wrist time now! 
Enjoy your new watch!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Let me "formalize" the deal.

*Seiko Automatic Diver on jubilee bracelet SKX009K2*

*$194.80* Ask 
*- $40.91* MasterCard promo 21% OFF
*- $9.74* Overstock cash (free to join for 30 days, payable immediately after shipping) *I had $5 in my account from doing a review so disregard that part in the screenshot below
*- $9.74* Ebates cashback (believe they rebate off the full amount, not the discount)
*NET-ish $134.41*

*comparables - Amazon $219, Jomashop $199 after google10, Ebay/Area Trend $190 (same seller as overstock) 

Specs:
- Imported
- Battery-free automatic dive watch featuring two-tone unidirectional bezel and blue dial with day/date window and luminous hands/indices
- 42 mm stainless steel case with Hardlex dial window
- Japanese automatic movement with analog display
- Five-link stainless steel band featuring fold-over clasp with safety closure
- Water resistant to 200 m (660 ft): In general, suitable for professional marine activity and serious surface water sports, but not scuba diving

LINK https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Watches/Seiko-Mens-Automatic-Blue-Stainless-Steel-Automatic-Diving-Watch/19584011/product.html?TID=Cart:LinkroductLink:CartItems


----------



## djw1674 (Sep 21, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> Good work. That is a hell of a price. I thought I wouldn't like the jubilee bracelet due to the hollow end links. But after pinching them down to stop some rattling it is amazingly comfortable. I couldn't figure out why people liked them so much, but after wearing one for a while, I get it. I have a strapcode super oyster too, but the jubilee is getting all the wrist time now!
> Enjoy your new watch!
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


You pushed me over the edge....


----------



## djw1674 (Sep 21, 2018)

Cvp33 said:


> Let me "formalize" the deal.
> 
> *Seiko Automatic Diver on jubilee bracelet SKX009K2*


And you pointed me in the right direction!


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I know BeFrugal is a bad name, but the did jump the Macy's to 13% today, so both the Citizen Tsuno LE and the Bulova 666 are better deals now! GLTA

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...strap-watch-45mm-a-limited-edition?ID=6820233
https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...tainless-steel-bracelet-watch-44mm?ID=6380710


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

CWS on eBay has this dressy FC for $304. 








https://www.ebay.com/itm/Frederique...195409&hash=item3ada3e1163:g:nU8AAOSwZ-lbfWb7

Word to the wise - it's a biggun' at 43mm.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> Seven men's watches? How generous of them. It's basically a sale to still make money off crap they don't want.


I'm guessing you visited their unimpressive "sale" page. I'm seeing discounted prices throughout. Like this SNE518, where they show a list price of $450 and a discounted price of $338:
https://seikousa.com/collections/prospex/products/sne518

But in this case (as with the other Prospex I looked at), better deals can be found elsewhere (though the SNE518 model is harder to find). Relojes De Moda has a (black friday?) 25% discount which takes it to 273 EUR, about 310 USD.
https://www.relojesdemoda.com/produ...x-sne518p1-save-the-ocean-p-92155?language=en


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

r0bf1ve said:


> Is this the deal of the year? You guys don't seem too excited about this??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the 35% off + a free gift on all Bremont models at Timeless Luxury Watches is probably the best deal going this BF. I mean they're essentially breaking even with that discount. 
The ML is nice but that model was given away by Watch Gang earlier this year for one of their subscription tiers (one of the higher ones obviously). Not sure how good of a deal $1k is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

The watch outlet on eBay has these demo/store display Oris Williams F1 variants for $385. 








https://www.m.ebay.com/sch/i.html?sid=thewatchoutlet&isRefine=true&_pgn=1


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

cairoanan said:


> The watch outlet on eBay has these demo/store display Oris Williams F1 variants for $385.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Killer price for an Oris.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

raheelc said:


> I'd say for the quality of the watch it's definitely a great deal, one of the better ones for this Black Friday. The one reason I probably wouldn't classify it as the deal of the year is that even $1000 is still quite a bit of money, and not exactly "affordable"
> 
> Had I known about this watch before I bought one of the other two I purchased a few days ago, I would have been all over this one. Hell, I'm receiving one of them today, and if it's not what I was hoping, I'm going to return and pick up the ML.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


It's not one watch. For those either not paying attention or unaware, the models without the pusher at 10:00 are 7750s. The models with pushers at 10:00 are 7753s. Not the same watch.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> It's not one watch. For those either not paying attention or unaware, the models without the pusher at 10:00 are 7750s. The models with pushers at 10:00 are 7753s. Not the same watch.


Yep, I did notice that, and was aware. I was referring to the 7750 versions for $999. The subdial configurations on both are also different.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

cairoanan said:


> The watch outlet on eBay has these demo/store display Oris Williams F1 variants for $385.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Supposedly these have issues with their crowns coming out over time and need to be replaced.
I don't know from first hand but I know others on watchuseek have had that issue. Still sick deal for US buyers.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RyanPatrick said:


> I think the 35% off + a free gift on all Bremont models at Timeless Luxury Watches is probably the best deal going this BF. I mean they're essentially breaking even with that discount.
> The ML is nice but that model was given away by Watch Gang earlier this year for one of their subscription tiers (one of the higher ones obviously). Not sure how good of a deal $1k is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Boeing 1 is one of my all-time favorites, it's a big one at 43mm but beautiful


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> *Citizen BJ8050-08E* ProMaster EcoZilla - *$144.00*
> 48mm x 19mm 316L case, rubber dive strap, curved mineral crystal, Eco-Drive solar movement, 300M WR


Solid, durable watch, for the 'manly man' -- Also serves well as a bludgeon in a pinch!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Casio LED Super Illuminator, 100m WR, SS screwback case, mineral crystal, dive bezel, $47 - APPAREL20 promo = *$38* from AreaTrend via Rakuten-com (tested). eBay: $41 (same seller). ~$50+ elsewhere. List: $120. Model: MTD1082-1AV

Looks like applied indices, and the photos online show great illumination. The one gripe I've read is that the hands are so similar in shape that it's harder to read. AreaTrend says it's 43mm, but I see other dims elsewhere.

Casio product page here.

https://www.rakuten.com/shop/areatrend/product/1682099278/?sku=1682099278










UPDATE: Found this illuminated shot in this detailed analysis.


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

jon_huskisson said:


> If they were 2mm smaller I would've snagged one.
> 
> For those who haven't followed the thread, it's doubtful whether these prices include the metal bracelets; description states rubber.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Follow link, it's their stainless steel with bonus nato and their rubber models....great prices...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Double Post... See next.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

35% off the Weiss Automatic 38mm. Normally $1,850 (white or black dial) or $1,995 (blue dial). I tested the white dial. It dropped from $1850 down to $1202.50 ($647.50 off)

From the site:

"Happy Small Business Saturday from our business to you! Cameron wants to make sure he can both finish and ship timepieces before baby Weiss arrives. Please use the code "ITSAGIRL" at checkout to receive 35% off all three of our Automatic Issue Field Watches. Limited quantities available and *sale ends Sunday at 8am PST*."


----------



## nicegator (Apr 10, 2018)

Deep Blue 40mm 1000ft diver watch. I don't recall them making anything this size. Code DEEP takes 40% off.

https://www.deepbluewatches.com/di1040au.html


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> It's not one watch. For those either not paying attention or unaware, the models without the pusher at 10:00 are 7750s. The models with pushers at 10:00 are 7753s. Not the same watch.


I typically steer clear of mechanical chronos, but I am intrigued... Is the differences in movements simply aesthetics? I've spent some time searching, but I haven't found anything truly definitive.


----------



## LynnBob (Mar 29, 2007)

Prestige Time has 3% off some sale watches. And no, I did not leave off a zero or another digit. 3%.

Don't everyone rush over there at once...their server might crash.

I know it's something, but really...why bother?


----------



## fcb358 (Mar 14, 2017)

Kirk B said:


> Agreed, the Dagaz Thunderbolt was certainly a great deal... my wife even liked the watch! I personally didn't jump on it though because of the sand blasted finish. I think it looks amazing, but will not hold up over time to dings and scratches. There is a YouTube review that shows a big smudge on the side of their watch that won't wipe off and your own watch pictures show some of the wear. With a brushed or polished SS watch case and bracelet I can touch them up at home easily to make them look like new. Anyone else use a foam fingernail buffer to "fix" brushed finishes? I don't think there is any practical way to touch up the sand blasted finish. This is a similar problem on the platinum bezel of the Rolex Yacht Master that has a blasted finished between polished numbers. Maybe less of a deal breaker with a Rolex that might live a pampered life, but for the rough "field watch" service the Thunderbolt was built for it was a deal breaker for me. Just my two cents...
> 
> Kirk


This.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

wake said:


> I typically steer clear of mechanical chronos, but I am intrigued... Is the differences in movements simply aesthetics? I've spent some time searching, but I haven't found anything truly definitive.


From my understanding, the only differences are the location of the subdials, and also the date is changed with the crown on the 7750, while on the 7753 it's changed via a pusher (In this case, the pusher at the 10 o'clock position)


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

raheelc said:


> From my understanding, the only differences are the location of the subdials, and also the date is changed with the crown on the 7750, while on the 7753 it's changed via a pusher (In this case, the pusher at the 10 o'clock position)


So there is no difference in movement reliability?


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

40% off Bulova LIMITED EDITION Men's Hack Black Leather Strap Watch 38mm, Created for Macy's - A Limited Edition


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

40% off Bulova LIMITED EDITION Men's Hack Black Leather Strap Watch 38mm, Created for Macy's - A Limited Edition

View attachment 13667461


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

wake said:


> So there is no difference in movement reliability?


From my understanding, reliability is the same for both, but maybe someone else could chime in and give some additional insight!

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

7750 vs 7753

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/valjoux-7750-vs-7753-a-910532.html


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

LynnBob said:


> Prestige Time has 3% off some sale watches. And no, I did not leave off a zero or another digit. 3%.
> 
> Don't everyone rush over there at once...their server might crash.
> 
> I know it's something, but really...why bother?


That 3% is Prestige Time's standard discount during sale periods such as this. Must be some kind of in-joke.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

wake said:


> I typically steer clear of mechanical chronos, but I am intrigued... Is the differences in movements simply aesthetics? I've spent some time searching, but I haven't found anything truly definitive.


Used to agree with the "steer clear" part, until prices of Victorinox, Bulova and Alpina 7750 came down so low as to be considered almost disposable as vendors clear out warehouses of old stock.

Under $300 gets my attention.


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

cairoanan said:


> Trying so hard not to pull the trigger.
> https://www.mauricelacroix.com/us_en/black-friday


I love my 7753... |>


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Damnit. Yesterday I bought a Hamilton from Ashford. The deal with the Ebates cash back was too good to pass up. Figured I was done. Then I saw the post a few hours ago about the Bulova lunar pilot with pvd case. THEN I saw if I signed up for a Kohl's card I could get an additional 35% off my first purchase, plus the Watches10 code, plus the 6% back from Ebates. So after the cash back it's $224.36. At least Kohl's has a great return policy should I not like the watch.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

Cvp33 said:


> 7750 vs 7753
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/valjoux-7750-vs-7753-a-910532.html


I've read this and as many others as I could find. I'm a nerd..., I was looking for more substance and opinion... 
In the end, when I was wanting there to be a superior choice, there really isn't one - it is six of one; half dozen of the other...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Rodeojones said:


> Damnit. Yesterday I bought a Hamilton from Ashford. The deal with the Ebates cash back was too good to pass up. Figured I was done. Then I saw the post a few hours ago about the Bulova lunar pilot with pvd case. THEN I saw if I signed up for a Kohl's card I could get an additional 35% off my first purchase, plus the Watches10 code, plus the 6% back from Ebates. So after the cash back it's $224.36. At least Kohl's has a great return policy should I not like the watch.


Great price. It is an awesome watch


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Maybe there isn't an advantage to ether. A quality made and serviced 775X should last a good long time.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

medic1 said:


> I love my 7753... |>
> 
> View attachment 13667473


Nice... Is the green darker like that in person?


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

wake said:


> I've read this and as many others as I could find. I'm a nerd..., I was looking for more substance and opinion...
> In the end, when I was wanting there to be a superior choice, there really isn't one - it is six of one; half dozen of the other...


From what I read the 7753 is the newer version of the ML watch.


----------



## Timecat (Sep 25, 2012)

While Evine still has the 20% off code active (Thanks20), you can pick up the Eberhard Temerario auto chrono for $1,215 shipped (with 6 Value Pays available).

FWIW, retail is $8,300....

https://www.evine.com/Product/653-358


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Not a deal, but a watch update:

Received the first of two of my watch purchases. Davosa Ternos Pro Black limited edition. Man is this watch nice. I know, I know some people are going to say it's a submariner copy etc but that doesn't really bother me. I've been looking for an all black watch for some time and nothing really spoke to me until I saw this about 2 months ago. I was tempted to buy it so many times during those two months, since there's only 500 of them made, and Davosa USA only had about three in stock. But I waited, in the hopes of Davosa having some sort of sale, which they thankfully did. The finishing and quality on this punches way above it's price. 42mm case, 15mm thickness, 500m water resistance, Proper swiss 28,800 bph movement (believe it's a Sellita), matte ceramic bezel insert, AR coated sapphire crystal, screwed links, and even a black date wheel! This is even DLC plated, not PVD, which will hopefully keep the black finish in tact. The dial even has a matte sandpaper like effect to it (will get a better picture tomorrow), and the markers and hands are even easy to read because they have this sort of black metallic border around them which reflects off any surrounding light. As of now, straight out of the box it's running at +8 seconds/day, which I expect it to fall somewhat once it breaks In a bit. The two downsides I can think of is that the lume isn't the strongest (obviously), but it is evenly applied, which I'm ok with. The second is that the inner box came with a chip in one of the corners, but nothing too bad, going to try and get a replacement box lol. Apologies for the long post!









Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## maxfreakout (May 11, 2018)

Is there a 7750 for under $300? Trying to find the watches in question here?


wake said:


> I've read this and as many others as I could find. I'm a nerd..., I was looking for more substance and opinion...
> In the end, when I was wanting there to be a superior choice, there really isn't one - it is six of one; half dozen of the other...


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

wake said:


> Nice... Is the green darker like that in person?


Here's a couple more shots --- the watch is a _grab it as fast as you can_ at that price.... doesn't matter which one. I chose the pusher at 10 configuration because the sub dials look better on the lower half of the watch and the MLC name is where it belongs at the top... but that's just my opinion... ymmv


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Used to agree with the "steer clear" part, until prices of Victorinox, Bulova and Alpina 7750 came down so low as to be considered almost disposable as vendors clear out warehouses of old stock.
> 
> Under $300 gets my attention.


I would be very interested in 7750 under $300 - haven't seen any yet - Have you?
You have an eagle eye for deals Yankee


----------



## TimGodsil (Mar 11, 2016)

Timecat said:


> While Evine still has the 20% off code active (Thanks20), you can pick up the Eberhard Temerario auto chrono for $1,215 shipped (with 6 Value Pays available).
> 
> FWIW, retail is $8,300....
> 
> https://www.evine.com/Product/653-358


They have a lot of watches on sale too.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

https://www.gemnation.com/watches/Muhle-Glashutte-S.A.R.-Rescue-Timer-M1-41-03-MB-48001.html

I've never seen one of these marked down before.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

drwindsurf said:


> I would be very interested in 7750 under $300 - haven't seen any yet - Have you?
> You have an eagle eye for deals Yankee


Lowest I see tonight is $434

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...512348&hash=item3b1558bcda:g:ii8AAOSwGphbURWI


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Lowest I see tonight is $434
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...512348&hash=item3b1558bcda:g:ii8AAOSwGphbURWI


Make it $390

https://www.evine.com/Product/642-790


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Casio LED Super Illuminator, 100m WR, SS screwback case, mineral crystal, dive bezel, $47 - APPAREL20 promo = *$38* from AreaTrend via Rakuten-com (tested). eBay: $41 (same seller). ~$50+ elsewhere. List: $120. Model: MTD1082-1AV
> 
> Looks like applied indices, and the photos online show great illumination. The one gripe I've read is that the hands are so similar in shape that it's harder to read. AreaTrend says it's 43mm, but I see other dims elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Dig the look of this. Found out there's a yellow one that's now a must have for me









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveGabe (Aug 18, 2015)

Looking to hit up one of these Joma sales....especially cause I got a $20 off for signing up via email.

Certina DS1 $279









Tissot T-Classic $275









Mido Commander II $399









OR... Deep Blue Master 1000 for $249?! (nervous about this QC and customer service though)










HELP!


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

nicegator said:


> Deep Blue 40mm 1000ft diver watch. I don't recall them making anything this size. Code DEEP takes 40% off.
> 
> https://www.deepbluewatches.com/di1040au.html


It's 40mm case but lug to lug length is around 49 that's longer than skx007 which is 42mm case size. The lug to lug length just defeats the purpose of making smaller watch for people with smaller wrist. Unless if that wasn't intended.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Timecat (Sep 25, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Make it $390
> 
> https://www.evine.com/Product/642-790


If you use Thanks20 you can get an additional 20% off, for a net shipped price of $327......


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

DaveGabe said:


> Looking to hit up one of these Joma sales....especially cause I got a $20 off for signing up via email.
> 
> Certina DS1 $279
> 
> ...


All are good deals but I would probably go for the Mido. The Tissot is titanium and I'd be worried about it getting a somewhat dressy watch all scratched up. I like the Certina too but I've seen some other Certinas that I like better. The Mido is more money but is still a great deal for a COSC chronometer. You would have to be OK with always wearing it on the bracelet. But really you should mostly ignore what I have to say and buy the watch you are going to want to see when you look down at your wrist.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

This seems like a really good deal (to me at least 10 mm thick!!!). 
Concord Mariner Automatic for $876 after promo code THANKS20(tested). Retail $2800.
https://www.evine.com/Product/660-860
Movement:.Automatic
Movement Country of Origin:.Switzerland
Case Measurements:.43mm
Thickness:.10mm
Case Material:.Stainless steel
Bezel:.Unidirectional rotating
Crystal:.Sapphire
Dial Material:.Metal
Crown:.Screw down
Complications:.3:00 - Date window
Bracelet:.Stainless steel
Bracelet Measurements:.8" L x 27mm W
Clasp:.Push button deployant
Water Resistance:.20 ATM - 200 meters - 660 feet
Watch Country of Origin:.Switzerland










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

So far no luck this black Friday. I am a man on a mission too. Been after this Hamilton Chrono for quite some time. It's my only target and I was hoping to get it under $500.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveGabe (Aug 18, 2015)

yinzburgher said:


> All are good deals but I would probably go for the Mido. The Tissot is titanium and I'd be worried about it getting a somewhat dressy watch all scratched up. I like the Certina too but I've seen some other Certinas that I like better. The Mido is more money but is still a great deal for a COSC chronometer. You would have to be OK with always wearing it on the bracelet. But really you should mostly ignore what I have to say and buy the watch you are going to want to see when you look down at your wrist.


Appreciate the input. Watching some youtube video reviews cause video seems to offer some better perspective on how the watches show on wrist. The Certina really does look great but the Mido is so unique and seems to blur the lines between dressy / casual. I work for a startup in NYC, needless to say its jeans and shirts/sweaters every day.

Tough decisions lol Returned my Glycine Combat Sub today, just wasn't feeling it so I am ready to pull the trigger tonight on something...hmmmm


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

MstrDabbles said:


> So far no luck this black Friday. I am a man on a mission too. Been after this Hamilton Chrono for quite some time. It's my only target and I was hoping to get it under $500.


If you're OK with a 1 year warranty instead of 2 you could go for this display model. Promo code PONOV25 brings it down to $586 and you could sign up for Ebates and get a few bucks back from them.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/H76456435-SD.pid


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

juice009 said:


> It's 40mm case but lug to lug length is around 49 that's longer than skx007 which is 42mm case size. *The lug to lug length just defeats the purpose of making smaller watch for people with smaller wrist.* Unless if that wasn't intended.


This. ^


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

2manywatchs said:


> 35% off the Weiss Automatic 38mm. Normally $1,850 (white or black dial) or $1,995 (blue dial). I tested the white dial. It dropped from $1850 down to $1202.50 ($647.50 off)
> 
> From the site:
> 
> "Happy Small Business Saturday from our business to you! Cameron wants to make sure he can both finish and ship timepieces before baby Weiss arrives. Please use the code "ITSAGIRL" at checkout to receive 35% off all three of our Automatic Issue Field Watches. Limited quantities available and *sale ends Sunday at 8am PST*."


never heard of weiss are they worth the price? What movements do they put in these?

Edit: looks like a popular chinese movement that they put together in US and finished somewhat....


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

UAconcorde said:


> never heard of weiss are they worth the price? What movements do they put in these?
> 
> Edit: looks like a popular chinese movement that they put together in US and finished somewhat....


Weiss watches are legit. They make their own movements and are California based. I view them as what shinola really wants to be.

Last year, I got the standard 42mm manual wind watch from them for $419 from Nordstrom (Black Friday and the watch was on sale). Mine actually has a Swiss Unitas movement, but they started making their own copy shortly after.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Lowest I see tonight is $434
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...512348&hash=item3b1558bcda:g:ii8AAOSwGphbURWI


Nice pick - Thank you Yankee


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Seiko deal

The Prospex Black Silicone Strap Watch 42.3mm, Created for Macy's - A Limited Edition

Normally $460
On sale for $276









https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...owse_1&tdp=cm_choiceId~z6691233~xcm_pos~zPos1


----------



## nicegator (Apr 10, 2018)

juice009 said:


> nicegator said:
> 
> 
> > Deep Blue 40mm 1000ft diver watch. I don't recall them making anything this size. Code DEEP takes 40% off.
> ...


Thanks for pointing out. L2L hopefully will be fine for me. Just being tired of 45mm + monstrosities. And nice to see Stan doing something new.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Orient Symphony Gen II Automatic with sapphire crystal $99 at Massdrop 
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-symphony-gen-ii-automatic-watch


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

wake said:


> I've read this and as many others as I could find. I'm a nerd..., I was looking for more substance and opinion...
> In the end, when I was wanting there to be a superior choice, there really isn't one - it is six of one; half dozen of the other...


If you can find Rick "he probably can answer the 7753 vs 7750 debate" Denney, he should know.

I looked yesterday for internal differences and found nothing beyond the extra jewels for the 7753 pusher. I'd like to know what mainspring, hairspring, and shock system it has.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bulova Accutron II lobster 3-hander with inner bezel on mesh. It _looks like_ the blue dial 96B232 under bad lighting (I can't find the actual model # on their page, but their video clip shows it clearly). $197 - THANKS20 = *$158 + $12 S&H* (not tested, but was able to add to cart). Amazon: $404.

https://www.evine.com/Product/661-483

Image from Amazon:


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Great price. It is an awesome watch


Man, that looks great. I'm excited for it to arrive. I nearly got the bracelet version in stainless steel on Friday through Amazon, but opted for the Hamilton. I may also add a Timex Weekender from Amazon to my haul this weekend. My birthday is tomorrow and after this week I won't be able to use it as an excuse for these purchases when my wife questions my spending habits.


----------



## WhiteSand (Feb 11, 2010)

Not a deal:
Anyone else have their credit card compromised on Black Friday? Apparently it is a popular day for fraudsters to try make purchases since the credit card companies have so much volume that day and things might slip through the cracks.
The good news is that they stopped the suspicious activity. The bad news is that it’ll take 6 business days to get my new card. That means no Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales for me and Christmas shopping is on hold. Yes, I only have 1 credit card so I’m out of luck until I get the next one.


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


>


Great looking watches. Interesting that the Bulova font isn't the same on both.


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

WhiteSand said:


> Not a deal:
> Anyone else have their credit card compromised on Black Friday? Apparently it is a popular day for fraudsters to try make purchases since the credit card companies have so much volume that day and things might slip through the cracks.
> The good news is that they stopped the suspicious activity. The bad news is that it'll take 6 business days to get my new card. That means no Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales for me and Christmas shopping is on hold. Yes, I only have 1 credit card so I'm out of luck until I get the next one.


The compromise likely happened a while back, gas stations are common for card skimmers, and they're using the stolen card just now.

Sent from my sony ericsson t28 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

recapt said:


> Great looking watches. Interesting that the Bulova font isn't the same on both.


Yep, other than the black PVD, the one on the left is a bit more accurate to the original since the font matches the original, and there's no date window.

Some people have bought both and done a dial swap so they have a silver version with the original font and no date.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

WhiteSand said:


> Not a deal:
> Anyone else have their credit card compromised on Black Friday? Apparently it is a popular day for fraudsters to try make purchases since the credit card companies have so much volume that day and things might slip through the cracks.
> The good news is that they stopped the suspicious activity. The bad news is that it'll take 6 business days to get my new card. That means no Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales for me and Christmas shopping is on hold. Yes, I only have 1 credit card so I'm out of luck until I get the next one.


Good time to apply for a second card. The ones I use most are Amex Blue and Amazon Prime Visa. Get something that will get you the most rewards points on stuff you buy frequently. Amex is good for grocery stores/gas.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Here is one for the women:
Hamilton Jazzmaster Regular Price $595 for *$229* 
camelcamelcamel lowest price $293
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/jazzmaster/jazzmaster+seaview/H37451141.pid


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

impetusera said:


> Good time to apply for a second card. The ones I use most are Amex Blue and Amazon Prime Visa. Get something that will get you the most rewards points on stuff you buy frequently. Amex is good for grocery stores/gas.


And a card with no international transaction/exchange fees for when Rakuten Global deals roll around.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Orient Star Classic 

Automatic Power Reserve SAF02004W0 Men's Watch
Coupon: CMSALE
$234.60

I have this watch and paid more than this. It is an excellent piece, I love it. I have enough black dial dress watches and wanted a white one. I have the SARB033 and this is as nicely made, plus it has a white dial, not the cream of the SARB035. The 38.5mm size is great for a dress watch and works well on my wrist. Also I don't think proper dress watches should be over 40mm.

Review here =


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Lady's Orient Automatic: *$69* with BFSALE (tested) MSRP:$220


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

MEzz said:


> Has anyone seen any deals on the Oris 65 ( any version) or Longines Legend Diver?


Anyone got a code that takes 30% off the lugs on the Longines Legend Diver? I'd pay full price for that!

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> The Boeing 1 is one of my all-time favorites, it's a big one at 43mm but beautiful
> View attachment 13667299


That symbol above Chronometer reminds me of the symbol my camera uses to let me know it's unstable.

Sorry, just doing my WPAC duty!

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

recapt said:


> Great looking watches. Interesting that the Bulova font isn't the same on both.


Good catch. I hadn't noticed the difference.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Cool styling, pre-owned "good condition" SS quartz chronograph on bracelet, 37mm x 11mm, mineral crystal, $40 - PONOV25 promo = *$30 incl. free shipping* (not tested). List: $195. Ashford has a few other colorways available at the same price. It looks so dated, I wonder what condition its battery is in.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/asics/chronograph/QA5127202-PO.pid?nid=cpg_cat3280049&so=10


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Was about to put that the Longines Conquest 39mm deal was back in stock... but out of stock again.. 
I think I snagged the last one 

https://shop.us.longines.com/l36764586-conquest-39mm-stainless-steel-automatic.html









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

DaveGabe said:


> Appreciate the input. Watching some youtube video reviews cause video seems to offer some better perspective on how the watches show on wrist. The Certina really does look great but the Mido is so unique and seems to blur the lines between dressy / casual. I work for a startup in NYC, needless to say its jeans and shirts/sweaters every day.
> 
> Tough decisions lol Returned my Glycine Combat Sub today, just wasn't feeling it so I am ready to pull the trigger tonight on something...hmmmm


While I know this isn't the same Mido, I can tell you I love my Great Wall. It is dead on accurate. It gains a second a day on wrist and loses a second each night off wrist to be dead on again the next morning.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

swank said:


> Orient Star Classic
> 
> Automatic Power Reserve SAF02004W0 Men's Watch
> Coupon: CMSALE
> ...


I was very happy when I paid around $270 for mine (on metal strap), so this is a great price!

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

horhay86 said:


> Was about to put that the Longines Conquest 39mm deal was back in stock... but out of stock again..
> I think I snagged the last one
> 
> https://shop.us.longines.com/l36764586-conquest-39mm-stainless-steel-automatic.html


Nice to know somebody got one. I didn't sign up for "back in stock" notifications bc I wasn't planning to buy one. But I checked the site a few times and it hasn't been available each time. That's a great price coming directly from Longines.


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> Nice to know somebody got one. I didn't sign up for "back in stock" notifications bc I wasn't planning to buy one. But I checked the site a few times and it hasn't been available each time. That's a great price coming directly from Longines.


I hope i get it still. No confirmation email yet .. lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

UAconcorde said:


> never heard of weiss are they worth the price? What movements do they put in these?
> 
> Edit: looks like a popular chinese movement that they put together in US and finished somewhat....


No.


The Caliber 1003 used in the 42mm watches (now) is an in-house, Made in USA clone of the ETA (ex Unitas) 6497-2 (9 o'clock seconds, 3 Hz / 6 bps / 21,600 bph). (The Unitas 6497 and its 6 o'clock seconds sibling, the 6498, have been widely cloned in China too, which perhaps contributed to your conclusion.) As ILiveOnWacker says, earlier versions of the 42mm watch used the original Swiss-made movements.
The Caliber 1005 used in the 6 o'clock seconds 38mm handwind models is an in-house finished and assembled ETA (ex Peseux) 7001.
The Caliber 2100 used in the 9 o'clock seconds 38mm automatic models is in-house finished and assembled from the Eterna 39, with some American components being used, though I'm unsure which ones.



ILiveOnWacker said:


> Weiss watches are legit. They make their own movements


Some, yes, but as above, currently only on their most expensive models. I would not be at all surprised if there were true across the board in the future though. It seems a logical path to follow, at least for the remaining non-Made-in-USA handwound model.



ILiveOnWacker said:


> I view them as what shinola really wants to be.


I'd see them as what Shinola want to be thought to be. Weiss seem to want to make high-quality watches for a fair price with as much in-house content as possible. Pretty sure Shinola just want to make loads of money.


----------



## ChicaneHntr (Jan 27, 2017)

WhiteSand said:


> Not a deal:
> Anyone else have their credit card compromised on Black Friday? Apparently it is a popular day for fraudsters to try make purchases since the credit card companies have so much volume that day and things might slip through the cracks.
> The good news is that they stopped the suspicious activity. The bad news is that it'll take 6 business days to get my new card. That means no Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales for me and Christmas shopping is on hold. Yes, I only have 1 credit card so I'm out of luck until I get the next one.


Yes, that happened to me twice, during different black Friday periods. Different vendors.
One of them was a popular grey market dealer, the other was a motorcycle gear shop.

Now I use paypal exclusively online. My CC company has an app that will generate one time CC numbers for online purchases, but I haven't used that yet.


----------



## ChicaneHntr (Jan 27, 2017)

horhay86 said:


> Was about to put that the Longines Conquest 39mm deal was back in stock... but out of stock again..
> I think I snagged the last one
> 
> https://shop.us.longines.com/l36764586-conquest-39mm-stainless-steel-automatic.html
> ...


Excellent!
When it comes in post pics in the inevitable Black Friday arrivals thread. That one is on my list and I would love to see more wristshots.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

UAconcorde said:


> never heard of weiss are they worth the price? What movements do they put in these?
> 
> Edit: looks like a popular chinese movement that they put together in US and finished somewhat....


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

ChicaneHntr said:


> Excellent!
> When it comes in post pics in the inevitable Black Friday arrivals thread. That one is on my list and I would love to see more wristshots.


Will do!!! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Shopworn has an extra 20% off with code HOLIDAY20. Seems like some ok deals on Porsche Design Chrono, Ball Chrono, Alpina Smartwatch for ladies, and a few more.

https://www.shopworn.com/shop/gifts/?filter_item_category=watches&query_type_item_category=or

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

TheJohnP said:


> Seiko deal
> 
> The Prospex Black Silicone Strap Watch 42.3mm, Created for Macy's - A Limited Edition
> 
> ...


I beat that price by $45 at Kohl's by stacking GIVE20 and WATCHES10.


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

Picked up the srpc93 one heck of a deal 259 after tax+ 6% cb ebates









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I beat that price by $45 at Kohl's by stacking GIVE20 and WATCHES10.


I'm not seeing Mini Turtles at Kohl's. Only regular Turtles and Samurai reissues.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

son2silver said:


> I'm not seeing Mini Turtles at Kohl's. Only regular Turtles and Samurai reissues.


Good catch. I didn't notice the size difference.


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Bulova Accutron II lobster 3-hander with inner bezel on mesh. It looks like the blue dial 96B232 under bad lighting (I can't find the actual model # on their page, but their video clip shows it clearly). $197 - THANKS20 = $158 + $12 S&H (not tested, but was able to add to cart). Amazon: $404.
> 
> https://www.evine.com/Product/661-483


Well that did it. That deal broke me. I have been looking for that one for under 200 bucks for a while now. Thanks!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

watchcrank said:


> Certinas arrived:
> 
> No signs of prior wear, and QR codes still on the back, very nice for $239 apiece. I'll set them and then track them for a few weeks. Unless they're drifting far faster than spec, I'll go ahead and wrap them up for Christmas late this month.


An update and some food for thought for those considering jumping in at the $219 price:

One of the two I bought does have the date wheel slightly to the left of center in the date window. I gave it a few weeks to see if the mechanism had been disturbed by my setting the date when I received it. As of yesterday it had not improved, and I decided it was far enough off to be annoying, so I took some close ups of the pair I received, plus the one I already had, and I'm checking with Ashford to see if it's something they will warrant. Being gray market, and with date mechanism adjustment perhaps beyond the level of intervention their watchmakers are used to (I don't know one way or another), perhaps they won't, and at the $239 price I paid, I don't know for sure that I'll mind terribly much. If it had come from an AD, however, it would already be back with Swatch for repair.

Here's the view at an angle not terribly atypical from that of a watch worn on the left wrist. First, the red-accented model I bought years back from an AD in Spain:









Now the one with the date off-center to the left:









If Ashford can't or won't repair the problem, I'll give the one with the off-center date to my left handed brother who wears even right-pusher chronos on his right wrist. It might even be an improvement for him when viewing the date at a typical wrist angle.

Both of these watches are (of course) keeping beautiful time, and even without knowing yet what Ashford will make of the problem, I'm not sure if I were any of you that I'd let my experience put you off of picking one up at the $219 price. Worst case, inspect it carefully prior to wearing, and if it's not up to snuff, return it. Return window for "certified pre-owned" is brief (only 14 days). I was aware of this and chose to take the gamble of keeping it and working on an Ashford warranty repair if needed, but your relative risk tolerance may be different.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Torgoen's had their deal going for 2 weeks.....just ask my in box. Any way values from 20% to 60% OFF.

Here's an example that stacks with SIGNUP10 coupon code for 10% off. Lot's of IWC homage-looking chronos and some pretty cool carbon fiber stuff.

*$395.00 *LIST
*$158.00 *BLACK FRIDAY SALE
*- $15.80* SIGNUP10 coupon code
*NET $142.20*

*LINKY - >* https://torgoen.com/collections/cyber-monday/products/t34-black-45mm-metal-strap


















*SPECS:* non-radioactive lume LOL


----------



## TimGodsil (Mar 11, 2016)

Saks off 5th is having 50% off already discounted watches with code JEWEL50.


----------



## Timecat (Sep 25, 2012)

Orient M-Force 200M Diver with Power Reserve at Creation Watches for $264 after Code CMSALE

https://www.creationwatches.com/pro...er-reserve-200m-el0a001b-mens-watch-7445.html


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

TimGodsil said:


> Saks off 5th is having 50% off already discounted watches with code JEWEL50.
> 
> View attachment 13668811


*PLUS Ebates 6% rebate*. What are you waiting for?!


----------



## TimGodsil (Mar 11, 2016)

Here are a few more good deals with the Kohl's stacking. 








The g-shock works out to *$41.51* after the coupons.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

watchcrank said:


> An update and some food for thought for those considering jumping in at the $219 price:
> 
> One of the two I bought does have the date wheel slightly to the left of center in the date window. I gave it a few weeks to see if the mechanism had been disturbed by my setting the date when I received it. As of yesterday it had not improved, and I decided it was far enough off to be annoying, so I took some close ups of the pair I received, plus the one I already had, and I'm checking with Ashford to see if it's something they will warrant. Being gray market, and with date mechanism adjustment perhaps beyond the level of intervention their watchmakers are used to (I don't know one way or another), perhaps they won't, and at the $239 price I paid, I don't know for sure that I'll mind terribly much. If it had come from an AD, however, it would already be back with Swatch for repair.
> 
> ...


I think Ashford has 2nds of these. The first one I got had the 100ths of a second hand bent. The replacement sits a hair left of 100 at rest. The replacement was ok enough for me to keep, at least it could be disassembled and adjusted if I ever wanted unlike a bent hand. They did exchange without issue though I don't wear or remove any protective crap before I'm sure I intend to keep.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I beat that price by $45 at Kohl's by stacking GIVE20 and WATCHES10.


I noticed that you don't make any kohls cash?

FWIW I went to a local kohls to try on a turtle and the STO samurai and was told they "might" have better deals tomorrow.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

TimGodsil said:


> Saks off 5th is having 50% off already discounted watches with code JEWEL50.
> 
> View attachment 13668811


What a cool watch! Wasn't even on my radar and the promo video on you tube just sucks. Check out the video below at about the 3:30 mark. $179 after 6% EBATES. Use SHIP99 for free shipping. Note that this code doesn't work with many if any of the other Victorinox line.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Darn double post.


----------



## DaveGabe (Aug 18, 2015)

Osteoman said:


> While I know this isn't the same Mido, I can tell you I love my Great Wall. It is dead on accurate. It gains a second a day on wrist and loses a second each night off wrist to be dead on again the next morning.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Well, good news for me....I believe I grabbed the last Commander. $399 shipped, cant wait. Really unique, good brand history, classy and still casual. Thanks for the input !!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

TimGodsil said:


> Here are a few more good deals with the Kohl's stacking.
> View attachment 13668939
> 
> 
> ...


$40 is a normal price for that watch (the G-Shock). Good watch though, I gave 3 of them away when they were $30 a couple of years ago and my friends still wear them.


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

Some pretty good prices in Davosa outlet on Argonautic and Ternos and some dressier ones. Use code CMDSale for 7% more off.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Floydboy said:


> Some pretty good prices in Davosa outlet on Argonautic and Ternos and some dressier ones. Use code CMDSale for 7% more off.


It says please enter a passcode to continue to outlet ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

halaku said:


> It says please enter a passcode to continue to outlet ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sorry. Here is link and passcode is DMonday

https://www.davosa-usa.com/collections/davosa-outlet?mc_cid=81eb88d517&mc_eid=03ebfdca1d


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

halaku said:


> It says please enter a passcode to continue to outlet ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sorry. Here is link and passcode is DMonday. Coupon code is CMDSale

https://www.davosa-usa.com/collections/davosa-outlet?mc_cid=81eb88d517&mc_eid=03ebfdca1d


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

impetusera said:


> I think Ashford has 2nds of these. The first one I got had the 100ths of a second hand bent. The replacement sits a hair left of 100 at rest. The replacement was ok enough for me to keep, at least it could be disassembled and adjusted if I ever wanted unlike a bent hand. They did exchange without issue though I don't wear or remove any protective crap before I'm sure I intend to keep.
> View attachment 13668971


Not gonna lie, this post got me paranoid. I just went and looked at all 3 of my Ashford sourced Certinas and all is well. Let's hope that yours was an isolated incident. Mine were $230 to $250 and I'm VERY pleased with the quality.


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

drwindsurf said:


> Nice pick - Thank you Yankee


The black version (65C115) can be purchased from Evine for $357 out the door.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Floydboy said:


> Sorry. Here is link and passcode is DMonday
> 
> https://www.davosa-usa.com/collections/davosa-outlet?mc_cid=81eb88d517&mc_eid=03ebfdca1d


For some reason, I haven't been getting their newsletters/outlet notifications lately. On another note, the prices are great in the outlet, especially with the code. I made a post last night regarding a watch I just received from them. Outstanding quality and finishing for the price. Very underrated brand imo.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

impetusera said:


> I think Ashford has 2nds of these. The first one I got had the 100ths of a second hand bent. The replacement sits a hair left of 100 at rest. The replacement was ok enough for me to keep, at least it could be disassembled and adjusted if I ever wanted unlike a bent hand. They did exchange without issue though I don't wear or remove any protective crap before I'm sure I intend to keep.
> View attachment 13668971


Thank you guys for the honest reviews. I've had it in cart all day, debating between it, the Arpiem blue, the Boston & Stewill bullhead, and the Longines 39mm if it comes back in stock. I can at least cross this off my list.

And really all I want is a true GMT quartz at 40mm on a nice deal...

Stupid thread.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Watchgauge is having a black Friday/cyber Monday sale on a lot of micro brands including these L&H Orthos models for $400. Retail $500.
https://watchgauge.com/collections/black-friday-cyber-monday









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

TimGodsil said:


> Saks off 5th is having 50% off already discounted watches with code JEWEL50.
> 
> View attachment 13668811


Tried the promo code on the Victorinox Night Vision Chronograph and would not work for me.

Oh, well, Didn't _really_ need that watch.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> Tried the promo code on the Victorinox Night Vision Chronograph and would not work for me.
> 
> Oh, well, Didn't _really_ need that watch.


Works on this one. $238

https://www.saksoff5th.com/victorinox-swiss-army-night-vision-stainless-steel-chronograph-bracelet-watch/product/0400098541023?R=46928106691&P_name=Victorinox+Swiss+Army&Ntt=victorinox+swiss+army&N=0


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

My eBay 15% off purchase came in yesterday. Loving it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...9-407-22-031-00.pid?so=2&nid=sct_Certina ds 1

Good deal at 275?

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

Where?


drwindsurf said:


> Lady's Orient Automatic: *$69* with BFSALE (tested) MSRP:$220
> 
> View attachment 13668423


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

househalfman said:


> I noticed that you don't make any kohls cash?
> 
> FWIW I went to a local kohls to try on a turtle and the STO samurai and was told they "might" have better deals tomorrow.


I'm a new Kohl's customer. The Kohl's cash showed up via email after I completed the transaction.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> My eBay 15% off purchase came in yesterday. Loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Guys, any good deal for Casio DW-5600E?

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> My eBay 15% off purchase came in yesterday. Loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a deal ..
Pls and thanks 
How is the lume on it .?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Guys, any good deal for Casio DW-5600E?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


Not sure if it's live any more, but amazon had 20% off warehouse items if you didn't care that it wasn't brand new. New was $40 iirc, used was $36 -20%-5% discover cb at Amazon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Not sure if it's live any more, but amazon had 20% off warehouse items if you didn't care that it wasn't brand new. New was $40 iirc, used was $36 -20%-5% discover cb at Amazon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Will check that.

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

TimGodsil said:


> Saks off 5th is having 50% off already discounted watches with code JEWEL50.
> 
> View attachment 13668811


For those in Canada, my local Costco had the PVD Black version with the bracelet for $300 CAD which works out to be a better deal than importing one from Saks off 5th.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

ronragus said:


> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...9-407-22-031-00.pid?so=2&nid=sct_Certina ds 1
> 
> Good deal at 275?


Definitely a good deal. Sign up for Ebates and get a few dollars back too.


----------



## Novi (Apr 5, 2018)

Cvp33 said:


> Not gonna lie, this post got me paranoid. I just went and looked at all 3 of my Ashford sourced Certinas and all is well. Let's hope that yours was an isolated incident. Mine were $230 to $250 and I'm VERY pleased with the quality.


Ayay, hope that's not the case with Ashford selling bad items. I might get mine after the return date, so in bad luck if it has something off.

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

For anyone who ordered the Zodiac Jetomatics or Sea Wolfs from a few days ago, have you gotten shipping notifications yet?


----------



## mrb12186 (Nov 29, 2017)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> For anyone who ordered the Zodiac Jetomatics or Sea Wolfs from a few days ago, have you gotten shipping notifications yet?


I ordered a Jetomatic on the 21st. Received shipping notification on Friday with a delivery date of 11/27, but that's since been modified to 12/4. Fedex has had it since 11/23, so the delay is in their end, not the sellers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Cvp33 said:


> Works on this one. $238
> 
> https://www.saksoff5th.com/victorinox-swiss-army-night-vision-stainless-steel-chronograph-bracelet-watch/product/0400098541023?R=46928106691&P_name=Victorinox+Swiss+Army&Ntt=victorinox+swiss+army&N=0


I tried the leather strap version.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> For anyone who ordered the Zodiac Jetomatics or Sea Wolfs from a few days ago, have you gotten shipping notifications yet?


Yes, the day after. Tracking shows on the way ahead of schedule by FedEx who sometimes passes it on to USPS for local delivery.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

mrb12186 said:


> I ordered a Jetomatic on the 21st. Received shipping notification on Friday with a delivery date of 11/27, but that's since been modified to 12/4. Fedex has had it since 11/23, so the delay is in their end, not the sellers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok thanks. Debating on getting one since I have a friend in the US right now until like the 7th so I was worried it may not make it in time.


----------



## squincher (Jan 31, 2015)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Ok thanks. Debating on getting one since I have a friend in the US right now until like the 7th so I was worried it may not make it in time.


What happens on the 7th that he won't be your friend after that?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Good (turkey) gravy!

I step away from the keyboard for a couple of days and you maniacs add *35 pages* to the thread.

Well, time to fire up the ol' data collector (my brain, mostly) and get ready to kill some time.

Thanks for keeping me busy. :-d


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

squincher said:


> What happens on the 7th that he won't be your friend after that?


HAHA XD

No they are flying back to Canada ie I can't order from watchstation if I am outside the US (funny thing is they have a physical store near me in Canada, just no Zodiacs or sales LOL).


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

halaku said:


> Not a deal ..
> Pls and thanks
> How is the lume on it .?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It lights up, but don't think it's as good as seiko. Not sure how to really measure it. I think it's fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> I tried the leather strap version.


Yeah, there were 4 maybe 5 models that it worked for. Probably for the best.....I had 6 watches on my cart.....made my decision easy.


----------



## Paul M (Aug 3, 2018)

Fedex took possession of my Jetomatic Friday with a delivery date of 12/3. Assuming they are handing off to the P.O. if taking that long for a 5 hour distance. Suspect it will show earlier.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Paul M said:


> Fedex took possession of my Jetomatic Friday with a delivery date of 12/3. Assuming they are handing off to the P.O. if taking that long for a 5 hour distance. Suspect it will show earlier.


Same here! It first showed delivery on the 27th and then it changed the days delivery of 12/3 a few hours later. Should not take that long to get from Dallas TX to Mid Missouri.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Orient Mako II* Pepsi bezel dive watch - *$136.79*


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Guys, any good deal for Casio DW-5600E?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


Forever 21 has a couple reverse LCD squares for *$35* after code *EXTRA50* ("ends today" -- Sunday, I guess). (List is $99 for both.) UPDATE: 6% cashback via Ebates.

https://www.forever21.com/us/shop/catalog/product/21men/acc_watches/1000298250

https://www.forever21.com/us/shop/catalog/product/21men/acc_watches/1000298336

They have some other discounted Gs that work with the code (the ones with red prices), like this blue ana-digi GA-800 for *$35* (list $99)
https://www.forever21.com/us/shop/catalog/product/21men/acc_watches/1000298302

And three colorways of DW6900, also *$35* (list: $99)
https://www.forever21.com/us/shop/catalog/product/21men/branded-shop/1000315176

Credit to jcombs1 for first posting this code. I dig $35 Gs.

But to answer your question, the best DW5600E price I've seen is $39 at your choice of Amazon or Walmart. Walmart has 10% cashback for watches via Ebates. Amazon's is 3.5%.


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Guys, any good deal for Casio DW-5600E?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


You can get one from Kohls for about $37 at the moment with the two codes: "GIVE20" and "WATCHES10"


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

So far the ML Pontos chrono appears to be this year's best BF deal (to me, anyway). I wanted to get a powerlite chrono, but alas, it's not possible to buy them online, even though ML has them advertised. Better for my wallet, I suppose.


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

eBay Cyber Monday is in effect.
I think I am going to pick up one of these- the super smooth 262 khz movement is absolutely beautiful.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Precisionist-Mens-96B260-Chronograph-Quartz-Gray-Dial-44-5mm-Watch/292158967585?_trkparms=5926%3AKEYWORD%7C5079%3A0


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Eight Orient Bambinos (2nd Gen.) Under $120*



*$108.98*
*$113.14*​*
**$115.99*​
*$117.66*
*$119.99**
$114.55**
$114.99**
$116.99*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

HELP: Aight’ fellas I’m
Having a brain fade here or it’s old age or residual effects from all the Drugs I did as a young man or all of the above , But for the life of me I can not recall the proper size watch tool / mini screw driver I need to change out / size screw bracelet links. 
The one I use now is all jagged and wore out. Ordering another but....the size is??! 

Looking for a friend here

Thanks


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Aye, mates. I'm pretty sure this Vic Maverick at Saks Off 5th is an automatic, not a quartz as described. I can't find a model number on their product page, but it has a red seconds hand, and I've found that Vic Mav autos have a red seconds hand -- the quartz don't. Also: their list price matches the auto Mav (model 241705) mfg. price. Saks' page describes it as gray, too, which matches this model.

UPDATE: Now OOS

UPDATE 2: Saks Off 5th has just boosted their Ebates CB from 6% to 10% (reflected below).

Victorinox product page for the auto Mav 241705 here.

Saks product page:
https://www.saksoff5th.com/victorin...ss-steel-bracelet-watch/product/0400098713688

After *JEWEL50* promo + S&H, etc. they're showing me *$276.49* (tested). Don't forget your Ebates *10% cashback*. List: $895

Photo from Victorinox bc Saks won't let me link to theirs:









IMO, the best Vic deal since the TJMaxx INOX. OTOH, this model is only 100m WR.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

cortman said:


> eBay Cyber Monday is in effect.
> I think I am going to pick up one of these- the super smooth 262 khz movement is absolutely beautiful.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Pre...ch/292158967585?_trkparms=5926:KEYWORD|5079:0
> ...


I have the similar 96B259. Loved the way it looks. Except contrast is very poor between the hands and everything else, making it hard to tell the time, and it is now on ebay. I would expect the 96B260 to be the same.


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

cortman said:


> eBay Cyber Monday is in effect.


And still no promo


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Victorinox's site has *50%* off some cool models, quartz and mechanicals. Don't know how this compares with other deals:
https://www.swissarmy.com/us/en/Black-Friday/cms/black-friday

tjx-com has a variety of quartz Victorinox chronographs $170 - $140:
https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/shop/m...en-accessories-watches-jewelry/_/N-2031104296

Sierra Trading Post has some Victorinox $70 - $150 (UPDATE: now 9.5% cashback via Ebates):
https://www.sierratradingpost.com/mens-watches~d~9404/2/


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

sickondivers said:


> HELP: Aight' fellas I'm
> Having a brain fade here or it's old age or residual effects from all the Drugs I did as a young man or all of the above , But for the life of me I can not recall the proper size watch tool / mini screw driver I need to change out / size screw bracelet links.
> The one I use now is all jagged and wore out. Ordering another but....the size is??!
> 
> ...


(Off topic, but ...) Based on my limited experience, I say take it to a jeweler you know has the skill and tools. I emphasize that last part because I naively trusted the wrong jeweler to size my Seiko and he bolloxed it up. Of course he didn't tell me. I had to find out when I realized my pins were working their way loose.


----------



## Nessism (Dec 3, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> Aye, mates. I'm pretty sure this Vic Maverick at Saks Off 5th is an automatic, not a quartz as described. I can't find a model number on their product page, but it has a red seconds hand, and I've found that Vic Mav autos have a red seconds hand -- the quartz don't. Also: their list price matches the auto Mav (model 241705) mfg. price. Saks' page describes it as gray, too, which matches this model.
> 
> Victorinox product page for the auto Mav 241705 here.
> 
> ...


I'm in! Thanks BC. 100m lacks street cred but I ain't gonna dive with it so WTF!


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

AceRimmer said:


> And still no promo


Doubt you'll see a promo code. It's just a big selection of items that are extra discounted (presumably).


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Victorinox's site has *50%* off some cool models, quartz and mechanicals. Don't know how this compares with other deals:
> https://www.swissarmy.com/us/en/Black-Friday/cms/black-friday
> 
> tjx-com has a variety of quartz Victorinox chronographs $170 - $140:
> ...


At TJMaxx, Raymond Weil Tango bracelet for $399
https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...s-Swiss-Made-Tango-Bracelet-Watch/1000427763?


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Ebates just went to 10% rebate on Sak's off 5th. That's up from the 6% earlier. Just called and cancelled my order from earlier and rebought. LOL

$161 for the leather strap, chrono now $215, both before tax.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

cortman said:


> Doubt you'll see a promo code. It's just a big selection of items that are extra discounted (presumably).


Buns me out. I bought a Glycine with the 15% code, then GDirect drops the price right after that. I was hoping they'd grow another code to stack on that price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> Good (turkey) gravy!
> 
> I step away from the keyboard for a couple of days and you maniacs add *35 pages* to the thread.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your hard work, buddy!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

cjbiker said:


> You can get one from Kohls for about $37 at the moment with the two codes: "GIVE20" and "WATCHES10"


Unfortunately nothing for shipping to EU 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## starbrown (Mar 2, 2015)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> For anyone who ordered the Zodiac Jetomatics or Sea Wolfs from a few days ago, have you gotten shipping notifications yet?


Notified that delivery would be on Friday for Zodiac Sea Wolf.


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Aye, mates. I'm pretty sure this Vic Maverick at Saks Off 5th is an automatic, not a quartz as described. I can't find a model number on their product page, but it has a red seconds hand, and I've found that Vic Mav autos have a red seconds hand -- the quartz don't. Also: their list price matches the auto Mav (model 241705) mfg. price. Saks' page describes it as gray, too, which matches this model.
> 
> UPDATE: Now OOS
> 
> ...


https://www.sierratradingpost.com/v...en~p~604nr/?filterString=mens-watches~d~9404/

These were just $99.99 at Nordstrom Rack in October and in this thread. Now at $69.99 at STP. Black, Olive Green, Sand available.

Victorinox Swiss Army products are freshly styled and flawlessly made according to a century-old tradition of craftsmanship
Precision Quartz movement
Synthetic sapphire crystal
Analog display with hour, minute and second hands
Luminescent hands and markers
Large Arabic numerals at 3, 6 and 9
Date window at 4 o'clock
Stainless steel case and case back
Comfortable woven nylon strap
Water resistant to 100m (330')
Made in Switzerland


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Unfortunately nothing for shipping to EU
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


Relojes De Moda is still showing me (black friday?) discounts, e.g. this DW-5600E for 65.45 EUR after 20% discount:

https://www.relojesdemoda.com/product_info.php/watch-casio-shock-5600e-1ver-p-74137

Another: Black & Red square, 66.12 EUR after 20% discount:

https://www.relojesdemoda.com/product_info.php/watch-casio-shock-5600hr-1er-black-red-series-p-88897

Off topic: I'm I supposed to capitalize the D in Relojes De Moda?


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

Ashford Jean Richard Highland, Swiss Auto 44mm screw down crown $549, list $2700- that is 80% if you like the style, nice deal free shipping.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...0150-11-60C-AC2D.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=338









JEANRICHARD
Highlands Men's WatchJeanRichard, Highlands, Men's Watch, Stainless Steel Case, Rubber Strap, Swiss Mechanical Automatic (Self-Winding), 60150-11-60C-AC2D


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Tjcdas said:


> Great thread four watches have been picked up due to these outstanding posts.
> 
> Orient Ray II $140
> 
> ...


Kohls and ebates $230 for a srpa21, was looking for a pepsi style!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

International G-Shock deal: Full metal gold + reverse atomic solar bluetooth square GMW-B5000GD-9ER, *433 USD* incl. free shipping. Was able to add to cart:
https://www.tictacarea.com/en/casio...000gd-9er-watch-casio-g-shock-gmw-b5000gd-9er

UPDATE: now OOS

Casio product page here.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Novi said:


> Ayay, hope that's not the case with Ashford selling bad items. I might get mine after the return date, so in bad luck if it has something off.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


Mine was purchased last year, others had various QC issues as well and some didn't. They probably have a different batch now anyway. I've bought two other watches from Ashford without issues. At least they didn't give any hassle with exchanging it. I've had issues with a watch each from Jomashop, Gemnation and Amazon third party as well. Gemnation was the most difficult of the three in dealing with. They did come through though and no issues with the service (DOA quartz, returned for battery replacement).


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Tjcdas said:


> Kohls and ebates $230 for a srpa21, was looking for a pepsi style!


That's a lot of watch for the money. I have one and would never sell it for $230 unless I was destitute.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

impetusera said:


> Gemnation was the most difficult of the three in dealing with.


Ugh. Don't get me started with Gemnation.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> Relojes De Moda is still showing me (black friday?) discounts, e.g. this DW-5600E for 65.45 EUR after 20% discount:
> 
> https://www.relojesdemoda.com/product_info.php/watch-casio-shock-5600e-1ver-p-74137
> 
> ...


The de =of (as in "watches of fashion" or fashion watches).

I bought my 5600 from here a while back:

https://www.e-oro.gr/en/rologia/casio-rologia/casio-g-shock-dw-5600e-1.html?&sl=EN

With their 12% off code, the 5600 will come down to 51€.


----------



## TimeWatcher00 (Oct 31, 2015)

Paul M said:


> Fedex took possession of my Jetomatic Friday with a delivery date of 12/3. Assuming they are handing off to the P.O. if taking that long for a 5 hour distance. Suspect it will show earlier.


Same here..showed delivery for the 27th and now shows December 4th delivery for my Sea Wolf


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Not a "watch" deal, but if any of you are anticipating any unwanted comments from your significant other like I am, Kate Spade is having a 30% off sale (includes items already on sale) and 15% cash back from ebates. She doesn't need to know that though lol!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> Good (turkey) gravy!
> 
> I step away from the keyboard for a couple of days and you maniacs add *35 pages* to the thread.
> 
> ...


I've honestly been thinking about you the past couple days going "oh man, does he ever have his hands full this month!"
Anyways, I know I and many others appreciate it!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Gearbest is still offering $15 Off for any "Fashion" order with a pre-discount sub-total of $50 or more! This include all watches (but not smartwatches).



If you find a watch just under $50, you can just add any small item in the FASHION category to bring the total over $50. This would include small watch tools.

This *Cadisen C1030 is $48.42* on sale, but add a compass keychain for $1.59, and the price you pay drops to *$35.01*

 +


----------



## DaveGabe (Aug 18, 2015)

GregoryD said:


> So far the ML Pontos chrono appears to be this year's best BF deal (to me, anyway). I wanted to get a powerlite chrono, but alas, it's not possible to buy them online, even though ML has them advertised. Better for my wallet, I suppose.


Agreed - slightly more than I had available since I just grabbed a RW Freelancer ... but man those Pontos were singinggggg to me. Ended up with a Mido Commander II Chronometer for $399.

Did you pull the trigger on one of the ML's? I saw 2-3 colors i would have happily bought lol


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Dub Rubb said:


> Not a "watch" deal, but if any of you are anticipating any unwanted comments from your significant other like I am, Kate Spade is having a 30% off sale (includes items already on sale) and 15% cash back from ebates. She doesn't need to know that though lol!


These are nice for $24.99 at JomaShop

https://www.jomashop.com/holiday-doorbusters.html?manufacturer=Swarovski&price=34.99-34.99&trk_msg=M33R5AA5B0U4FF7O31N065AN3O&trk_contact=SDPHH507L1FSN62AR10U2EU6M0&trk_sid=SD9T0GJIGKD2PN6UUVJLU4JF0C&utm_source=Listrak&utm_medium=Email&utm_term=https%3a%2f%2fwww.jomashop.com%2fholiday-doorbusters.html%3fmanufacturer%3dSwarovski%26price%3d34.99-34.99&utm_campaign=2018%2f11%2f26+Cyber+Monday+DB+Email


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$899 + 3% cash back. I think this is a bit better deal than the Maurice Lacroix. Titanium case and bracelet.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/jeanrichard/aeroscope/60650-21G211-21A.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=154


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Credit to SD: https://slickdeals.net/f/12353386-seiko-prospex-solar-worldtime-watch-159-free-s-h?p=122402722 $159 solar sapphire!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Zodiac Jetomatic ZO9105 from Watchstation VIA Ebates. After taking the CYBER30 discount and the 3% from Ebates, it is $288.09. Here is the link:ZODIAC Watch,Jetomatic Watch ZO9105 | WatchStation&reg Online Store


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

DaveGabe said:


> Agreed - slightly more than I had available since I just grabbed a RW Freelancer ... but man those Pontos were singinggggg to me. Ended up with a Mido Commander II Chronometer for $399.
> 
> Did you pull the trigger on one of the ML's? I saw 2-3 colors i would have happily bought lol


I'm still waiting to hear back from ML if they can source a powerlite model, since they are still shown on the website. If not, I might get a stainless model, but I'm on the fence. It's so much watch for the money!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Also credit to SD: ladies Ball ( an oxymoron) automatic for $450:
https://slickdeals.net/f/12351121-ball-automatic-ladies-watch-450-each-free-s-h?v=1&src=SiteSearch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Buns me out. I bought a Glycine with the 15% code, then GDirect drops the price right after that. I was hoping they'd grow another code to stack on that price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you're not missing anything. prices weren't dropped. they were raised just before the sale, and restored after. gooroo wanted a share of the discount


----------



## WatchDoc1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Zodiac Jetomatic ZO9105 from Watchstation VIA Ebates. After taking the CYBER30 discount and the 3% from Ebates, it is $288.09. Here is the link:ZODIAC Watch,Jetomatic Watch ZO9105 | WatchStation®️ Online Store
> 
> View attachment 13670143
> View attachment 13670145
> ...


How are you getting that extra $50 off? I went through Ebates but can only get it down to $349??


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

cuica said:


> The de =of (as in "watches of fashion" or fashion watches).
> 
> I bought my 5600 from here a while back:
> 
> ...


what is the promo code?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

RyanD said:


> $899 + 3% cash back. I think this is a bit better deal than the Maurice Lacroix. Titanium case and bracelet.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...60650-21G211-21A.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=154


Anyone need a kidney? :-(


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

WatchDoc1973 said:


> How are you getting that extra $50 off? I went through Ebates but can only get it down to $349??


Sign up for their newsletter for an extra 15% off code.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Well, I'm now all caught up.

I had roughly 100 deals to grab data from. On average it takes me approximately *45-90* seconds per deal, so we're looking at an *hour and a quarter* to *two and half hours* to catalog them all. This doesn't take in to account the time spent browsing the sites deals are grabbed from. All told, it took me roughly *four hours* to catch up.

I either have no life, or I'm unusually committed (or should be committed). :-d


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

RyanD said:


> $899 + 3% cash back. I think this is a bit better deal than the Maurice Lacroix. Titanium case and bracelet.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/jeanrichard/aeroscope/60650-21G211-21A.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=154


Be careful about your expectations with this one. Look at their pictures of a used model of this watch before you buy. I have been wanting this exact model for quite some time, but I noticed in their "certified pre-owned" pictures that the titanium bracelet has a completely different finishing on it compared to the watch case. It's really quite a contrast and does not reflect the kind of quality that one would expect from such an expensive watch.


----------



## WatchDoc1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

yellowbear said:


> WatchDoc1973 said:
> 
> 
> > How are you getting that extra $50 off? I went through Ebates but can only get it down to $349??
> ...


Thanks! That worked.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

I've been spending the last few hours going back and forth between the Zodiac Jetomatic, Sea Wolf and Sea Dragon. They all look so good ughhh. I even cut out paper ones to-scale to test on my wrist LOL.

Edit: Rip, I am an idiot and just realized I need a US billing address for my credit card to use WatchStation lol


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Robotaz said:


> That's a lot of watch for the money. I have one and would never sell it for $230 unless I was destitute.


Ebates was 11% for this Saturday!:-!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> I'm been spending the last few hours going back and forth between the Zodiac Jetomatic, Sea Wolf and Sea Dragon. They all look so good ughhh. I even cut out paper ones to-scale to test on my wrist LOL.


You're not a true watch addict until you've done this. Welcome to the club 

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

GregoryD said:


> So far the ML Pontos chrono appears to be this year's best BF deal (to me, anyway). I wanted to get a powerlite chrono, but alas, it's not possible to buy them online, even though ML has them advertised. Better for my wallet, I suppose.


Is the powerlite model not available in the US? I've handled the stainless steel version, and can definitely say if you went with the stainless you wouldn't be disappointed.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

taike said:


> you're not missing anything. prices weren't dropped. they were raised just before the sale, and restored after. gooroo wanted a share of the discount


Is glycine direct same as gooroo? IIRC, price was ok, dropped and people bought, went back up for a while, some eBay codes hit, then dropped lower than before the codes. I got a slightly better deal than the current price, but just barely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

batmansk6 said:


> Dig the look of this. Found out there's a yellow one that's now a must have for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the model on that one? I like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

phubbard said:


> What's the model on that one? I like.


MTD-1082-9

Great watch


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Is glycine direct same as gooroo? IIRC, price was ok, dropped and people bought, went back up for a while, some eBay codes hit, then dropped lower than before the codes. I got a slightly better deal than the current price, but just barely.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes.


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Creation Watches still has BFSALE Code for 15% working. Picked up this 009J for 181 shipped with the code.









They also have CMSALE = 15% which I believe I also read here so thanks all.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Armond Nicolet S05 titanium case and bracelet for $729. Retail $4800. This seems like a lot if watch for the money, but maybe someone can prove me wrong.
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/armand-nicolet/s05/T610AGN-AG-MT612.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=33









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot black PVD for $495 retail $1095. I really like how the hour hand has the cutout for the inner hour markings. Pretty neat if you ask me.
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...t-auto/H64785835.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=106









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Dub Rubb said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot black PVD for $495 retail $1095. I really like how the hour hand has the cutout for the inner hour markings. Pretty neat if you ask me.
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...t-auto/H64785835.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=106


Got this Khaki Air Race GMT on bracelet with CDT bezel for around the same price a few months ago. It normally has that same dial markings as the black watch, but found this 3-6-9-12 which seems to be more scarce


----------



## cyansmoker (May 6, 2017)

Somehow, the keychain was not accepted...I ordered these guys instead for my wife: Vintage Dinosaur Skeleton Ear Jackets 



HoustonReal said:


> Gearbest is still offering $15 Off for any "Fashion" order with a pre-discount sub-total of $50 or more! This include all watches (but not smartwatches).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Re: Gearbest white minimalist automatic watch for around $35...


cyansmoker said:


> Somehow, the keychain was not accepted...I ordered these guys instead for my wife: Vintage Dinosaur Skeleton Ear Jackets


I was going to say that it seems to want any "Fashion" dept item (at least $1.58).


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

konax said:


> what is the promo code?


It's there on the banner:


----------



## TRANCE (Mar 2, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> Armond Nicolet S05 titanium case and bracelet for $729. Retail $4800. This seems like a lot if watch for the money, but maybe someone can prove me wrong.
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/armand-nicolet/s05/T610AGN-AG-MT612.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=33


Thanks for posting.
I believe it's not the first time ashford dropped these to this price, I almost bought one last time.

And here are it's ugly brothers for $699 and $788:
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/armand-nicolet/s05/T610AGN-NR-MT612.pid?nid=cpg_cat460022&so=1
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/armand-nicolet/s05/T610AGN-GR-MT612.pid?nid=cpg_cat460022&so=5

Though it _does _have a fair few flaws, that being horrendous lume, bezel is fake and does not rotate, which makes the rubber pointless and ugly with no practical purpose!

But if you can get past the lack of lume, fake bezel and pointless rubber, it is a _very_ good looking dial, 300m water resistance goes _great_ with titanium, which is _most_ welcome particularly for such a big watch with 24mm band, and despite the 44mm diameter, the 51mm lug to lug width is great for making it wear smaller.

I bought one this time. I've always liked Armand Nicolet dials and I don't have a titanium watch.

But there has been better nice titanium watches, like back when Fortis titanium watches where going for 6-700 on ebay last year. Most people would rather get a Fortis or even Alpina.

Lets hope I don't regret this.


----------



## TimGodsil (Mar 11, 2016)

@ Kohl's

Watches10 -10% Off
NOVMOBILE20 20% off
JACKPOT $10 off $50+

...and $15 Kohl's Cash for every $50 spent. So it might be worth spending a little more if you frequent Kohl's.

TODAY ONLY!!

$36.13, even cheaper than Amazon currently. 
https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-6...onograph-digital-sports-watch-men.jsp?prdPV=2

$90ish before tax on an Eco-Drive with Stainless Bracelet.
https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-2...stainless-steel-watch-aw1350-83m.jsp?prdPV=32

This is another good deal. Works out to about $256 before tax.

Seiko Automatic Diver's Watch. I cannot find this cheaper ANYWHERE ELSE. Even $30 cheaper than Jomashop. 
https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-3...ition-automatic-dive-watch-srpc93.jsp?prdPV=1


----------



## TimGodsil (Mar 11, 2016)

Orient is having a cyber Monday sale.


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

ManOnTime said:


> I had roughly 100 deals to grab data from. On average it takes me approximately *45-90* seconds per deal, so we're looking at an *hour and a quarter* to *two and half hours* to catalog them all. This doesn't take in to account the time spent browsing the sites deals are grabbed from. All told, it took me roughly *four hours* to catch up.


Not only do we get stats, we also get stats on collating the stats!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RyanD said:


> $899 + 3% cash back. I think this is a bit better deal than the Maurice Lacroix. Titanium case and bracelet.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/jeanrichard/aeroscope/60650-21G211-21A.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=154


Great deal on a cool watch. I handled these in NYC this summer and as Kirk B said the Ti bracelet and case don't exactly match and there is zero lume on this model, black numbers equal no lume.

They're big but don't wear terribly large and fairly comfortable, just on the edge of OK on my 7" wrist. The profile of the step case is very nice too. Ultimately, I passed because of the size but if you like em big this is a good one.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

cuica said:


> It's there on the banner:


I just bought one, the code still works. Thanks for the link!


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

raheelc said:


> Is the powerlite model not available in the US? I've handled the stainless steel version, and can definitely say if you went with the stainless you wouldn't be disappointed.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


That's what I've emailed ML to find out. They're advertised on the website as a part of the BF deal, but there's actually no option to buy them, so I'm not sure. But good to know about the ss models, thanks.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

This thread has broken me. I've bought 4 watches this Black Friday season. I'm sure that some of them will get sent back or flipped, but still, this thread is not good for my pockets.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

I have bought two:
G-Shock GW-M5610-1BER and SKX007K2









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

GregoryD said:


> That's what I've emailed ML to find out. They're advertised on the website as a part of the BF deal, but there's actually no option to buy them, so I'm not sure. But good to know about the ss models, thanks.


Gotcha. I actually never tried adding them to the cart etc., Automatically assumed they were available since they were on the Black Friday page.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Amazon Canada has the Bulova Moon watch on bracelet for $283. That's about $215 USD and no need to import and pay duties or brokerage!

https://www.amazon.ca/Bulova-Specia...sr=8-1-spons&keywords=bulova+moon+watch&psc=1


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Back-ordered UK Amazon deal that _might_ ship outside UK: G-Shock GW-M5610-1BER blackout atomic solar square for *59 GBP incl. free shipping in UK*. Cracking deal, Grommit!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/casio-gorillaz-g-shock/dp/B07GBKDXNV/

Shot from WUS WRUW of what is probably a GW-M5610-1B*JF*.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

A deal from Amazon ES for folks in the EU: Casio GW-M5610-1BER for 69€.

Stole the same picture as poster above :-d

https://www.amazon.es/casio-gorilla...m=A1AT7YVPFBWXBL&pf_rd_r=WZ1J9QYQ36WAXFFD681S


----------



## Bob_the_Wino (Oct 10, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Casio LED Super Illuminator, 100m WR, SS screwback case, mineral crystal, dive bezel, $47 - APPAREL20 promo = *$38* from AreaTrend via Rakuten-com (tested). eBay: $41 (same seller). ~$50+ elsewhere. List: $120. Model: MTD1082-1AV


Alas, if only it'd been solar. So close.



Dub Rubb said:


> Armond Nicolet S05 titanium case and bracelet for $729. Retail $4800. This seems like a lot if watch for the money, but maybe someone can prove me wrong.


All I can add is that I recall complaints about AN's lousy customer service (I believe they were in this thread some time back). That was enough to put me off them, which is a shame since they have a good number of models which tick just about all the boxes for what I want in my next watch.

And yes, I have to find excuses not to buy lest I wind up living on the streets with only watches and pens to keep me warm.


----------



## borgil (Apr 18, 2018)

cuica said:


> A deal from Amazon ES for folks in the EU: Casio GW-M5610-1BER for 69€.
> 
> Stole the same picture as poster above :-d
> 
> https://www.amazon.es/casio-gorilla...m=A1AT7YVPFBWXBL&pf_rd_r=WZ1J9QYQ36WAXFFD681S


BostonCharlie, cuica, thanks for the great deal!

It is actually available from all Amazon EU stores at the same price. So anybody interested should make sure they order from their local store to get the best price on S&H.


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Zodiac Jetomatic ZO9105 from Watchstation VIA Ebates. After taking the CYBER30 discount and the 3% from Ebates, it is $288.09. Here is the link:ZODIAC Watch,Jetomatic Watch ZO9105 | WatchStation&reg Online Store
> 
> View attachment 13670143
> View attachment 13670145
> ...


I am ready to jump on this, but they are charging 33$ tax which just does not seem right to me.


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Kohl's has this amazing Seiko solar Prospex worldtime chronograph for about $318 with discounts. This nets you about $90 in Kohl's cash too.
I was pretty tempted by a bunch of other chrono deals here, but I really wanted this one. Bought one this morning, only watch purchase of BF/CM for me.

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-2865808/seiko-mens-prospex-special-edition-kojiro-shiraishi-world-time-solar-watch-ssc549.jsp?skuId=52786616&om_mid=_Order_Confirmation_Responsive_Dynamic&om_etid=339064835&utm_source=TRA&utm_medium=ET&utm_term=339064835&utm_content=501356&utm_campaign=_Order_Confirmation_Responsive_Dynamic


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

BudLynn said:


> I am ready to jump on this, but they are charging 33$ tax which just does not seem right to me.


Is there a WatchStation store in your state? If so, they're doing the legal thing. They are a primarily retail operation with an online presence not the other way around.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

BudLynn said:


> I am ready to jump on this, but they are charging 33$ tax which just does not seem right to me.


I've not seen them that low even with the taxes added. I went ahead and pulled the trigger but I was contemplating sending them a message about the tax rate.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

BudLynn said:


> I am ready to jump on this, but they are charging 33$ tax which just does not seem right to me.


It will adjust to the correct amount when you order is finalized at shipping. They refunded my initial pending charge and recharged the correct amount. 


OvrSteer said:


> Is there a WatchStation store in your state? If so, they're doing the legal thing. They are a primarily retail operation with an online presence not the other way around.


Think he's referring to the amount


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Regarding watchstation shipping, mine is also expected for Monday December 3 delivery however it just passed through a city in my state a few hours from me last night so hopefully it will be sooner.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> This thread has broken me. I've bought 4 watches this Black Friday season. I'm sure that some of them will get sent back or flipped, but still, this thread is not good for my pockets.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


I hear ya. I bought two overseas, which means no PayPal credit to soften the blow.


----------



## Bob_the_Wino (Oct 10, 2018)

OvrSteer said:


> Is there a WatchStation store in your state? If so, they're doing the legal thing. They are a primarily retail operation with an online presence not the other way around.


On that topic, it's worth noting that US buyers are likely to start seeing more online retailers collecting sales tax:

https://www.forbes.com/sites/kpmg/2...ling-means-for-online-retailers/#48e4ecf129d7
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/21/us/politics/supreme-court-sales-taxes-internet-merchants.html

Though of course buyers are legally _supposed_ to be paying use taxes on out-of-state purchases where sales tax wasn't collected, even if in actuality people rarely do.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Too good to be true? 

Supposedly new with tags Seiko PADI Solar SNE435 on ebay from a seller with no feedback at all. Four of them. Tempted to try out Ebay's guarantee.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Okay I've been waiting to post this deal because I REALLY WANT SOME OF THESE DEALS!

**Free shipping in most of canada and around $50 CAD shipping to USA

https://www.bezelhouse.com/collections/black-friday-deals?page=1

Lum-Tec Abyss 400M $349 CAD = $263 USD








Mido Multifort $525 CAD = $396 USD









Mido Multifort Chrono $1095 CAD = $827 USD









Mido Multifort 2 Crowns Diver $699 CAD = $528 USD









Seiko Prospex SPB083 Great Blue Hole
$1015 CAD = $767 USD









Mido COmmander $895 CAD = $676 USD









Mido COmmander 37mm
$649 CAD = $490 USD


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

mrb12186 said:


> I ordered a Jetomatic on the 21st. Received shipping notification on Friday with a delivery date of 11/27, but that's since been modified to 12/4. Fedex has had it since 11/23, so the delay is in their end, not the sellers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same with me. Hoping to get it this week though as it shows it's in New Jersey not far out from NYC where I live. Not sure why it would take a week to get from there to me.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Andy-S said:


> Too good to be true?
> 
> Supposedly new with tags Seiko PADI Solar SNE435 on ebay from a seller with no feedback at all. Four of them. Tempted to try out Ebay's guarantee.


Do not enable these people by relying on Ebay protections to hedge your bet. Walk away.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

LOTS OF lurkers!

Almost twice as many unregistered guests viewing the thread vs members.


----------



## FTE (May 17, 2018)

RyanD said:


> $899 + 3% cash back. I think this is a bit better deal than the Maurice Lacroix. Titanium case and bracelet.
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/jeanrichard/aeroscope/60650-21G211-21A.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=154


Thank you...I picked up a new S05 that was similarly discounted. Great deal.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

NOT A DEAL. 

Any CYBER MOnday deals on women's watches ? 

I am looking for a rose gold case, navy blue dial, and Sapphire for my daughter. Undone customizer is close but no sapphire


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Okay I've been waiting to post this deal because I REALLY WANT SOME OF THESE DEALS!
> 
> **Free shipping in most of canada and around $50 CAD shipping to USA
> 
> ...


Crazy deal on that Lum-Tec!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Okay I've been waiting to post this deal because I REALLY WANT SOME OF THESE DEALS!
> 
> **Free shipping in most of canada and around $50 CAD shipping to USA
> 
> ...


Their FAQ says that the Lum-Tecs cannot be shipped outside of Canada: "Yes we deliver anywhere outside of Canada depending on our territorial limitations. Our LUM-TEC watches can only be sold within Canada while any of our other products will be open to shipping internationally."

https://www.bezelhouse.com/pages/faq

These two Multifort Escapes are also an amazing a great deal at $495 CAD
https://www.bezelhouse.com/collecti...cts/multifort-m032-607-36-050-09-door-crasher
https://www.bezelhouse.com/collecti...cts/multifort-m032-607-36-050-00-door-crasher


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

mannal said:


> Do not enable these people by relying on Ebay protections to hedge your bet. Walk away.


I agree.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

A site that I don't hear mentioned much, but they are having a big Cyber Monday sale, including watches.
ThinkGeek has a 50% off everything code with DOTCOM.
Including all sale items!
Great opportunity for gifting a fun watch to someone in your family, or yourself.

And they have a fair amount of watches, including Nixon Star Wars, along with Marvel, DC, and Harry Potter licensed stuff to name a few.

The most expensive is the Nixon Star Wars Luke Skywalker safari watch (ThinkGeek exclusive) and sale price tested.
Regular price - $300
Sale price - $180 (40%)
With 50% off DOTCOM = $89.50

The least expensive is a Bob's Burger watch
Regular price - $18
Sale price - $10.80 
With 50% off DOTCOM = $5.40


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Anyone else not able to apply the 15% off on watchstation on top of the 30% off?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Okay I've been waiting to post this deal because I REALLY WANT SOME OF THESE DEALS!
> 
> **Free shipping in most of canada and around $50 CAD shipping to USA
> 
> ...


Their FAQ says that the Lum-Tecs cannot be shipped outside of Canada: "Yes we deliver anywhere outside of Canada depending on our territorial limitations. Our LUM-TEC watches can only be sold within Canada while any of our other products will be open to shipping internationally."

https://www.bezelhouse.com/pages/faq

These two Multifort Escapes are also a great deal at $495 CAD
https://www.bezelhouse.com/collecti...cts/multifort-m032-607-36-050-09-door-crasher
https://www.bezelhouse.com/collecti...cts/multifort-m032-607-36-050-00-door-crasher


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Watchgooroo dropped the orange bronze case invicta to $88.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Anyone else not able to apply the 15% off on watchstation on top of the 30% off?


Are you doing Cyber30 first then applying the email code after? I know some were trying email first and that wasn't working.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

And glycine-direct lowered the combat 6 to $243 ( both 36 and 43 mm)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

watchout said:


> And glycine-direct lowered the combat 6 to $243 ( both 36 and 43 mm)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And there is always an idiot who doesn't know the difference between quartz and automatic, so he/she leaves a one star review:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

Andy-S said:


> Too good to be true?
> 
> Supposedly new with tags Seiko PADI Solar SNE435 on ebay from a seller with no feedback at all. Four of them. Tempted to try out Ebay's guarantee.


Not so fast. The posting says "N ew." I don't see anything about a new watch lol


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

GeneralSkinny said:


> Not so fast. The posting says "N ew." I don't see anything about a new watch lol


Well, in the four listings for the same watch, the title is misspelled in different ways 

"New S eiko PADI"
"New Seiko P adi"
etc.

All use the ebay classification as new with tags, though.


----------



## maxfreakout (May 11, 2018)

Haggle with your GooRoo - 'he' loves to haggle. I'd offer $40



watchout said:


> Watchgooroo dropped the orange bronze case invicta to $88.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Luxchoice has some nice Cyber Monday deals going.

Among those that caught my eye:

Junghans Max Bill white dial hand-winder, $668.95. BeFrugal has 6% rebate for a net of $628.81. These are the actual wearable ones for somebody like me, 38mm in an all-dial design. The black-dial version is only slightly more, and for the pencil-wristed among you, the 34mm models are also on sale.

https://www.luxchoice.com/junghans-max-bill-white-dial-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-027-3500-00.html






Junghans Meister silver-tone dial with recessed small seconds, $834.95 or $784.85 after BeFrugal rebate. Sexy. As. Hell.
https://www.luxchoice.com/black-fri...silver-tone-dial-men-s-watch-027-3200-00.html






For those willing to venture into four figures, they have some great prices on the Junghans Meister automatic chronographs as well, particularly when factoring in the rebate.

Luminox Land Automatic, model 1801, $478.95 or $450.21 after BeFrugal rebate.
https://www.luxchoice.com/black-fri...trap-round-black-dial-men-s-watch-a-1801.html


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

Andy-S said:


> Well, in the four listings for the same watch, the title is misspelled in different ways
> 
> "New S eiko PADI"
> "New Seiko P adi"
> ...


Sounds scamazing:-!


----------



## SawDoc441 (Sep 12, 2016)

watchout said:


> Watchgooroo dropped the orange bronze case invicta to $88.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone gotten the black/white colorway at the $88 price?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

maxfreakout said:


> Haggle with your GooRoo - 'he' loves to haggle. I'd offer $40


No best offer option.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrynailz (Jun 30, 2018)

maxfreakout said:


> Haggle with your GooRoo - 'he' loves to haggle. I'd offer $40


Pushing the limits! Battery 1%

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicegator (Apr 10, 2018)

BudLynn said:


> hongkongtaipan said:
> 
> 
> > Zodiac Jetomatic ZO9105 from Watchstation VIA Ebates. After taking the CYBER30 discount and the 3% from Ebates, it is $288.09. Here is the link:ZODIAC Watch,Jetomatic Watch ZO9105 | WatchStation®️ Online Store
> ...


Yeah, looks like they're charging tax from amount before coupon code.


----------



## FTE (May 17, 2018)

mannal said:


> Do not enable these people by relying on Ebay protections to hedge your bet. Walk away.


DEFINITELY do not rely on ebay's guarantee...long process and not worth it.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

cel4145 said:


> Their FAQ says that the Lum-Tecs cannot be shipped outside of Canada: "Yes we deliver anywhere outside of Canada depending on our territorial limitations. Our LUM-TEC watches can only be sold within Canada while any of our other products will be open to shipping internationally."
> 
> https://www.bezelhouse.com/pages/faq
> 
> ...


Ahhh, good catch. Probably for the best, with all of my other recent purchases, lol!


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> Ahhh, good catch. Probably for the best, with all of my other recent purchases, lol!


Pulled the trigger on one of the Lum-Tec quartz. Now it's wait & see if it gets cancels...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Bob_the_Wino said:


> Though of course buyers are legally _supposed_ to be paying use taxes on out-of-state purchases where sales tax wasn't collected, even if in actuality people rarely do.


I pay mine. I'd prefer not to go to prison. I know they can investigate already and don't want to win that lottery.

Edit - Keep in mind that states already have a lot of complicated laws that force vendors to divulge information about transaction even if they can't be forced to collect taxes. I know that Colorado and Connecticut started the trend and others have jumped on. I don't want to wonder when an audit or prosecution will show up in the mail one day. I just pay it. Plus, I can still say I'm not a liar.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

For those who shopped at relojesdemoda.com, or may at some point, I purchased my third watch from them Saturday and it shipped today from Spain. DHL delivery scheduled in the US on Wednesday. It’s actually just up the road near Cincy already at the DHL hub, but it will take an extra day to get here in Lexington.

I consider them to be a top-tier vendor.


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Bulova 96B158 Amazon lighting deal. 
Based on price history ,looks like a decent deal.

Bulova Men's 96B158 Precisionist Leather Strap Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007006UA2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_9He.BbYQ0JVF2









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

ORIS ARTELIER REGULATEUR

For $685 before $150 credit @TOM

-- Ignore the Aquis title, it's the Artelier Regulateur --

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...s-aquis-automatic-01-749-7667-4051-07-8-21-77

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Here is a bargain for those who like white/full lume faces: Fortis Marinemaster
https://www.jomashop.com/fortis-watch-647-11-42-l01.html


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

johnmichael said:


> Here is a bargain for those who like white/full lume faces: Fortis Marinemaster
> https://www.jomashop.com/fortis-watch-647-11-42-l01.html
> View attachment 13671799


Out of stock

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Well I think I've given up with watch station. I tried so hard to buy a Zodiac, used a US shipping address, changed my credit card Billing address to the US but still can't process the order since it has to be a US credit card too. Ughhhh it's so annoying.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

For those interested in Muhle Glashutte, Gemnation has more than their SAR at heavily discounted prices.

I grabbed this one:


----------



## Karlos_p (Apr 23, 2017)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Well I think I've given up with watch station. I tried so hard to buy a Zodiac, used a US shipping address, changed my credit card Billing address to the US but still can't process the order since it has to be a US credit card too. Ughhhh it's so annoying.


Sad. I would have loved to get the jetomatic but after seeing your posts i didn't even try... why do they need to make it so hard? They've if they only allowed shipping to US addresses they would seek a whole lot more watches.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

(NOT A DEAL)

I wanted a Purist to have the 24 hour movement. Then I saw this gradient red dial, gorgeous gray strap, and I changed my mind. Getting it for $322 because of this god forsaken thread just sealed the deal!


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Karlos_p said:


> Sad. I would have loved to get the jetomatic but after seeing your posts i didn't even try... why do they need to make it so hard? They've if they only allowed shipping to US addresses they would seek a whole lot more watches.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yeah exactly. They even have a PHYSICAL store 15 minutes from my house. Called them twice too to see if they can manually process it, said no both times and basically told me there's nothing I can do.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jdanefrantz said:


> Out of stock
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


yup another famous Jomashop sale...........oops did I actually say I have one?.......that's the price I "would" sell it at IF I had one in stock.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I think this was posted already but I think it is a great value for what you get

benarus

Benarus Moray 42 Vintage - $368 for Cyber Monday

Movement: Miyota 90S5

Water resitance: 300m

Watch comes on bracelet plus rubber and leather strap.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

watchout said:


> And glycine-direct lowered the combat 6 to $243 ( both 36 and 43 mm)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*EDIT--Slap me silly OOS, Dangnabbit.....*

$199 on Joma today--"85% off" https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0102.html

43mm version. Movement info: Glycine Caliber GL 224 Watch Movement | CaliberCorner.com

Other than quibbling about it having a push pull crown, it looks good to me, w/ sapphire crystal (AR?) nicely done bracelet, but in for two other watches already...


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

The Touch of Modern Junghans Automatic Max Bill 38MM seems like a good deal for $699 if you wanted the store credit ($25 per $100 spent). Any other coupons for TOM to get the price down a bit more? I've seen it in the mid $600s recently.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Robangel said:


> *EDIT--Slap me silly OOS, Dangnabbit.....*
> 
> $199 on Joma today--"85% off" https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0102.html
> 
> ...


Just got the one I bought from GD on eBay with the 15% coupon. I'm much less excited since they dropped the price again.

Did Joma even have them in stock at all today?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

Got this from the $98 eBay plus an additional 15% off deal. Not bad for $75, thanks OP






.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Just got the one I bought from GD on eBay with the 15% coupon. I'm much less excited since they dropped the price again.
> 
> Did Joma even have them in stock at all today?


Nope, don't think so. Out of Stock


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

TheJohnP said:


> Lip watches added more models to their Black Friday/Cyber Week sales.
> 
> I pulled the trigger on the 35mm GDG on bracelet for 50% at €124. Seems hard to beat at that price. Especially as I had been waffling on the similar one on leather for €142 that has been on sale longer.
> 
> ...


Not a deal.

Just wanted to say how impressed I am by Lip's turnaround shipping.
Ordered the 35mm GDG on Thursday around 3pm.
It delivered from France this afternoon. That's like Amazon Prime fast!!









Now I just need to resize the bracelet.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Got my 42mm Glycine ambush in from glycine-direct on ebay. Looks good and all seems to be running well. Of interest it appears they have drilled lugs now and the lume color in the hands is the same used on the 48mm model and not as yellow as the other dial lume or as displayed in stock photos. Not good lightning so some less than stellar photos:


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> It will adjust to the correct amount when you order is finalized at shipping. They refunded my initial pending charge and recharged the correct amount.
> 
> Think he's referring to the amount


Thank you for the answer I was looking for.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Robangel said:


> *EDIT--Slap me silly OOS, Dangnabbit.....*
> 
> $199 on Joma today--"85% off" https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0102.html
> 
> ...


That one almost had me


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

This came in from Glycine direct from the 15% off sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

tennesseean_87 said:


> This came in from Glycine direct from the 15% off sale.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting.... i ordered one from GD and sent it back. The bracelet was entirely brushed rather than brushed / polished. I like the bracelet you have better.... but the watch didn't do it for me regardless of how cheap it was.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

wake said:


> Interesting.... i ordered one from GD and sent it back. The bracelet was entirely brushed rather than brushed / polished. I like the bracelet you have better.... but the watch didn't do it for me regardless of how cheap it was.


I have both versions, 36mm and 43mm.

The 36mm has the partially polished bracelet. 
The 43mm has the fully brushed bracelet.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Well I think I've given up with watch station. I tried so hard to buy a Zodiac, used a US shipping address, changed my credit card Billing address to the US but still can't process the order since it has to be a US credit card too. Ughhhh it's so annoying.


If you still really want the watch and it isn't too late, I'd be willing to place the order for you provided that you PayPal/Venmo me the funds. PM me if you'd like to do it.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

I see that eBates has 10% off watches and jewelry at Wal-Mart right now. Does anyone know if this 10% savings applies to Wal-Mart marketplace vendors too? I don't see anything that excludes them. When you go on Wal-Mart's website the majority of stuff for sale seems to be from marketplace vendors, not Wal-Mart itself. I see that the grey market dealer "Watchsavings" is on there with some already good prices, but that 10% cash back (which Jomashop never seems to have) really pushes those prices way down. So any experiences with eBates and Wal-Mart?


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> I have both versions, 36mm and 43mm.
> 
> The 36mm has the partially polished bracelet.
> The 43mm has the fully brushed bracelet.


Would be interested in hearing your impressions. Was thinking about picking up the 36mm version but was wary of overall quality, particularly on the bracelet.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

ManOnTime said:


> If you still really want the watch and it isn't too late, I'd be willing to place the order for you provided that you PayPal/Venmo me the funds. PM me if you'd like to do it.


A true Gentleman. Kudos sir.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

fuzzysquid said:


> Would be interested in hearing your impressions. Was thinking about picking up the 36mm version but was wary of overall quality, particularly on the bracelet.


At under $300 for a Swiss movement watch, these are an excellent buy.

Just glad I waited for prices to drop instead of paying more, earlier.

The bracelets are very close to being of the jubilee style, not a favorite of mine. But they are slightly wider spaced links from a true Jubilee to be acceptable.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

thedius said:


> A true *Gentleman*. Kudos sir.


Thanks for the kind words, but I would argue that you don't know me that well. ;-)


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

Ebates 20% at Rakuten Global Market.

Go, go, GO!

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> At under $300 for a Swiss movement watch, these are an excellent buy.
> 
> Just glad I waited for prices to drop instead of paying more, earlier.
> 
> The bracelets are very close to being of the jubilee style, not a favorite of mine. But they are slightly wider spaced links from a true Jubilee to be acceptable.


Yeah i didn't like the bracelet.... I've never really liked engineer style bracelets and I'm not sure why this instance would have been any better. Other than that in person I didn't dig the handset although others do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

PeekPoke said:


> Ebates 20% at Rakuten Global Market.
> 
> Go, go, GO!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


Conditions say that cashback is not available on purchases through the ebates app. That's odd, given ebates owns rakuten.

I've always used the app in the past for rakuten and have always had success.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Vint8ge said:


> I heard many of the F91W on eBay are fake casios??
> This one legit? $9.49 still beats $15.99 at Walmart so still a deal imo





BostonCharlie said:


> I don't know, but this seller, shopemco, has sold so many (11,763) and has a 100% customer rating, so I figure it's probably legit. I will test it and report what I find.


My Casio F-91W arrived from eBay seller shopemco and it passed the CASIo test -- it's legit. No box, though, just wrapped in a plastic bag and mailed in a padded envelope along w/ instructions. Arrived in good condition. Now to figure out who to give it to for Christmas ;-)


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Probably not the best deal, unless you're chasing Zeppelins.

*Zeppelin 100 Years Series White Dial Chronograph Quartz Men's Watch 8680-3*

I have this watch....it's a stunning AND functional piece. Love the alarm function.

*$349.00* LIST
*$235.95* Discounted Cyber Monday price
*- $5.00* HOLIDAY5 coupon code
*-$13.86* Befrugal 6% cashback (only site that has LuxChoice)
*NET-ISH $217.09*

LINKY - > https://www.luxchoice.com/zeppelin-100-years-series-white-dial-chronograph-quartz-men-s-watch-8680-3.html


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> If you still really want the watch and it isn't too late, I'd be willing to place the order for you provided that you PayPal/Venmo me the funds. PM me if you'd like to do it.


That's very generous of you. This is why I love this forum and community!


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

10% Off at eBay w/ code PCYBERDAY max $50 discount

https://www.ebay.com/rpp/72451?_trkparms=&clkid=8441807405517306790


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Robangel said:


> *EDIT--Slap me silly OOS, Dangnabbit.....*
> 
> $199 on Joma today--"85% off" https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-gl0102.html
> 
> ...


Jomashop has been OOS on that model for at least 3 weeks. I think they have a crazy low price listed on OOS watches on purpose s0 it shows up on search engines first when you sort by price. It's a cheap trick, but MUCH cheaper than what you pay Google to move your link to the top of a search.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

capisce1987 said:


> 10% Off at eBay w/ code PCYBERDAY max $50 discount
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/rpp/72451?_trkparms=&clkid=8441807405517306790


And Glycine Direct didn't jack up the price on the combat 6 first! I'm returning. My first and keeping the one I just got under $220. Or maybe I'll keep the one I just got, and return the other one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Glycine 6 classic or vintage?????

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Having a bit of a California dial fixation, I pulled the trigger on another Cali dial Incursore from Glycine-Direct - $225, which I haven't seen since the big clearance days. I told myself no more watches bigger than 40mm, but this white dial with black markers fills a hole that has been nagging me for a while. Glad I held off!

This one doesn't show drilled lugs, and my older ones have them, so that's one difference in the new Incursores.

I generally dislike Glycine straps and don't care for brown anyway, so this will join my other new Glycine straps in the strap box. Couldn't expect a bracelet at this price...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...-44mm-Watch-Choice-of-Dial-Color/113347438492


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

Combat 6 classic on eBay from Glycine Direct for $218 with coupon and even more in eBay bucks and Ebates 2%.

https://www.ebay.com/str/glycinedirect?_sop=15&rt=nc

other than buying from them, I have no interest in their company.


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

Drewdoog said:


> Got this from the $98 eBay plus an additional 15% off deal. Not bad for $75, thanks OP
> View attachment 13672065
> .


That sounds like a screaming deal. Well done.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

cornorama said:


> Combat 6 classic on eBay from Glycine Direct for $218 with coupon and even more in eBay bucks and Ebates 2%.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/str/glycinedirect?_sop=15&rt=nc
> 
> other than buying from them, I have no interest in their company.


Double check the fine print on Ebates/Ebay rebate. Its actually 1%. TopCash is 1.5% for everything except coins, gift cards, electronics. Ebates gives 2% on select categories, unfortunately in this case, not new watches.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

john_s said:


> That sounds like a screaming deal. Well done.


That screaming you hear is my wife ;-)


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Bit of a slow day for cyber Monday, huh?


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

MaxIcon said:


> Having a bit of a California dial fixation, I pulled the trigger on another Cali dial Incursore from Glycine-Direct - $225, which I haven't seen since the big clearance days. I told myself no more watches bigger than 40mm, but this white dial with black markers fills a hole that has been nagging me for a while. Glad I held off!
> 
> This one doesn't show drilled lugs, and my older ones have them, so that's one difference in the new Incursores.
> 
> ...


Can't decide between cream and black..I have the Hamilton khaki in cream though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

PeekPoke said:


> Ebates 20% at Rakuten Global Market.
> 
> Go, go, GO!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


Spot checking some prices (in USD), Rakuten Global seems to be more competitive against other US-facing online sellers than at any time I've checked RG over the past 12 months. For example:

This unusual Rangeman GW-9400BJ-1JF is $333 before the Ebates CB, which is a little lower than other online sellers (I'm seeing $328 - $389 from a quick google search). The 20% cashback would take it to *$266 (and includes 10x bonus RG points)*.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/wassyoimura-japan/item/605438/










I'm also seeing more lower-priced choices, like this e-data G-2900 for *$44 before cashback*, and it's eligible for their shipping promo:

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/bright/item/g-2900f-8v/










Another one with a good starting price: black-bezeled G-Steel GST-S300-1ADR for *$179 before cashback*:

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/nanaple/item/gst-s300-1adr/


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

If your considering an ebay purchase with the 10% off code, take a look at Jomashop's ebay store. They seem to have significantly lowered prices on a much of their stock. This is just one model I always keep an eye on and it dropped from roughly $400 to $350ish.

Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic Black Dial Men's Watch H70455133 - *$316.74* with code PCYBERDAY

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hamilton-K...h=item5915ad7a19:g:vH4AAOSwmMNb24kE:rk:2:pf:0


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Another example of a slight price drop coupled with the coupon.

Tissot Seastar 1000 Automatic Blue Dial Men's Watch T120.407.11.041.00 - *$438* from Jomashop on ebay with code PCYBERDAY

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tissot-Sea...h=item23adf993d3:g:0ZUAAOSwESRb23jI:rk:6:pf:0

View attachment 13672609


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Nabbed a Seiko Snd253 $99 Creation Watches 

CMSALE 15%


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Seiko Fifty Five Fathoms Automatic Blue Dial Men's Watch SNZH53 - $111.66 from Joma's ebay store (code PCYBERDAY deal ending soon)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Fift...pid=13011383577&hash=item2abc3204b4:rk:5:pf:0


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

yinzburgher said:


> Seiko Fifty Five Fathoms Automatic Blue Dial Men's Watch SNZH53 - $111.66 from Joma's ebay store (code PCYBERDAY deal ending soon)
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Fift...pid=13011383577&hash=item2abc3204b4:rk:5:pf:0
> 
> View attachment 13672657


Nice. Picked it up as a gift for my dad. Amazing that these were commanding much more a couple of years ago.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> Seiko Fifty Five Fathoms Automatic Blue Dial Men's Watch SNZH53 - $111.66 from Joma's ebay store (code PCYBERDAY deal ending soon)
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Fift...pid=13011383577&hash=item2abc3204b4:rk:5:pf:0
> 
> View attachment 13672657


These are a fantastic looking watch in real life. One of my favorite watches I own.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Omega Seamaster Professional Automatic Black Dial 212.30.41.20.01.003 - *$2733* from Jomashop's ebay store

I could easily be wrong about this one. I not all that familiar with Seamaster prices but this seems low from what I can tell. Feedback is welcome.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Omega-Seam...=item5915acd181:g:TG0AAOSwYihb232d:rk:14:pf:0


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Seiko Sumo Prospex (pross pecks) Automatic Titanium Diver - roughly $800 on Rakuten Global Market

Comes to roughly *$640 plus shipping* after 20% cash back through Ebates. Available from 2 different sellers. Please keep in mind that buying from RGM sellers can be more complicated than your typical watch purchase.

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/phaze-one/item/sbdc029/?l-id=rgm_item_en_rvp_widget

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/watch-shop/item/pro018/


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> Seiko Sumo Prospex (pross pecks) Automatic Titanium Diver - roughly $800 on Rakuten Global Market
> 
> Comes to roughly *$640 plus shipping* after 20% cash back through Ebates. Available from 2 different sellers. Please keep in mind that buying from RGM sellers can be more complicated than your typical watch purchase.
> 
> ...


Just FYI, I purchased from WatchShop (your second link) and had a great experience with them. I believe they are a Seiko AD as my watch came with a signed and stamped warranty card and with all boxes.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

PADI Turtle at Kohl's right now for $277.20 when you stack deals offered on the page. Plus on my first visit it showed me additional $10 off so picked it up for 267.20! 

They do charge sales tax but shipping is free. 

Can be returned at any Kohl's.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> Just FYI, I purchased from WatchShop (your second link) and had a great experience with them. I believe they are a Seiko AD as my watch came with a signed and stamped warranty card and with all boxes.


Good to know. Do you happen to remember how much they charged for shipping?


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

yinzburgher said:


> Good to know. Do you happen to remember how much they charged for shipping?


I just placed an order with chino through RG and my shipping charge after conversion was less than $10.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> Good to know. Do you happen to remember how much they charged for shipping?


The shipping was 3000JPY. But the strange thing is that they must have excluded tax when I confirmed payment. My original price was 183,000 JPY and when they processed it, it went down to 170,000JPY plus 3000 for "delivery". So it may even be a better deal than you already think if you are in the US.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## caprivi (Nov 19, 2012)

Hmm...should I pull the trigger on the blue 62mas from Chino?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

caprivi said:


> Hmm...should I pull the trigger on the blue 62mas from Chino?


It's really a great watch provided the size suits you and Chino is one of the best you buy from.


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Well I think I've given up with watch station. I tried so hard to buy a Zodiac, used a US shipping address, changed my credit card Billing address to the US but still can't process the order since it has to be a US credit card too. Ughhhh it's so annoying.


i did the same and then used a us credit card, still no working looked like needs US IP address, I got US VPN and tried again, no good, seem to know im on proxy, i even got privacy browser, they seem to have perfected artificial intelligence in detecting aliens

I dont know what else i can do, US address US credit card US IP Address.....how do they know we arent american......


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

UAconcorde said:


> i did the same and then used a us credit card, still no working looked like needs US IP address, I got US VPN and tried again, no good, seem to know im on proxy, i even got privacy browser, they seem to have perfected artificial intelligence in detecting aliens
> 
> I dont know what else i can do, US address US credit card US IP Address.....how do they know we arent american......


Possibly, are you clearing your cache/closing the browser before you return with VPN?


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Black Friday / Cyber Monday 30% Discount still active at CheapestNatoStraps as of 20 minutes ago.

The 20% Bulk Discount (5+ items ordered) works as well.

Kvarnsjo Leather Straps inbound.


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

Gonkl said:


> Possibly, are you clearing your cache/closing the browser before you return with VPN?


ye si got a fresh Tor browser lol, its fine its prob a good thing, plus the Zodiacs are too big for me at 40mm


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

Drewdoog said:


> Got this from the $98 eBay plus an additional 15% off deal. Not bad for $75, thanks OP
> View attachment 13672065
> .


You win the watch derby.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

TheJohnP said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> Just wanted to say how impressed I am by Lip's turnaround shipping.
> Ordered the 35mm GDG on Thursday around 3pm.
> ...


Seeing that on a wrist catapults it up my need-to-have list.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TimGodsil (Mar 11, 2016)

HEADS UP EVERYONE!!!!

Target has buy one, get one 60% plus 15% off too.

You can get TWO Gshock DW9052's for $51.16 before tax!


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Groupon in Aus has G8900 solar G-Shock for $99AUD as well as some other non-solar G-Shocks.


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Groupon in Aus has GR8900A-1 solar G-Shock for $99AUD as well as some other non-solar G-Shocks.


----------



## Wahlaoeh (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry may I know the promo code?


TimGodsil said:


> HEADS UP EVERYONE!!!!
> 
> Target has buy one, get one 60% plus 15% off too.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

for those interested in gearbest/aliexpress deals, the Cadisen Conquest homage is orders of magnitude nicer than all the other Guanqin/Starking watches, it is now a rotating beater, whereas the rest has become parts since the return policy isnt great...


----------



## Jeff_T (Jan 24, 2014)

UAconcorde said:


> for those interested in gearbest/aliexpress deals, the Cadisen Conquest homage is orders of magnitude nicer than all the other Guanqin/Starking watches, it is now a rotating beater, whereas the rest has become parts since the return policy isnt great...


Which other models have you had to compare it to?


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff_T said:


> Which other models have you had to compare it to?


the popular dexagonal bezeled Guanqin (badly finished, came with severely unevenly placed spring bar holes) and the Starking skeleton sports (black/yellow)

too bad they dont have model numbers lol


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Wahlaoeh said:


> Sorry may I know the promo code?


It looks like that deal ended at midnight PST.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I've officially gone mad. The Glycine direct deals are just too good to be true, so I had to pull the trigger on one. 

Snagged the black stick dial Combat Sub on bracelet. Missed the 10% off coupon, but that is an insane bargain for that model - especially for the stick dial! I've never seen the arabic numeral dial for that cheap let alone the stick dial!

That makes 5 watches for me now. That's a bigtime haul guys. I don't know whether to thank this thread or be upset with all the money I'm spending lol.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

FYI for those that took advantage of the 21% OFF deal from Overstock with MasterCard payment - double check your billing. Mine didn’t apply even after my screen shot show the coupons there. Overstock is aware of the issue so no drama getting it corrected, but you do need to ask for it. $470 in my case.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

yinzburgher said:


> Seiko Sumo Prospex (pross pecks) Automatic Titanium Diver - roughly $800 on Rakuten Global Market
> 
> Comes to roughly *$640 plus shipping* after 20% cash back through Ebates. Available from 2 different sellers. Please keep in mind that buying from RGM sellers can be more complicated than your typical watch purchase.


Anybody have their EBates cash back show up yet? Placed an order last night and nothing yet (no check mark by shopping trip). If it doesn't show up soon, I might bail out and try a different watch.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

TDKFM said:


> Bit of a slow day for cyber Monday, huh?


As a follower/contributor to this thread for at least the last 4 years, I would say that that is one of the better BF-CM seasons we have had for watches. The deals were good solid deals from a variety of brands and vendors. The Glycine deals are the ones that got all the attention but a $599 Jenny Caribbean is nothing to laugh at. There are a bunch more deals that I am forgetting but overall I thought this was a good BF-CM year for watch purchases and deals.


----------



## Bob_the_Wino (Oct 10, 2018)

How did this deal not make it here yet?

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...201-55-0F02-TR08.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=176







Forget your puny 2% eBates and $10 storebucks codes. This baby's 78% off this week. That's almost $400k _per watch!_ Dunno about you guys but I'm in for ten of 'em--with the amount I'll save from this deal alone, I'll never have to work another day in my life!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> As a follower/contributor to this thread for at least the last 4 years, I would say that that is one of the better BF-CM seasons we have had for watches. The deals were good solid deals from a variety of brands and vendors. The Glycine deals are the ones that got all the attention but a $599 Jenny Caribbean is nothing to laugh at. There are a bunch more deals that I am forgetting but overall I thought this was a good BF-CM year for watch purchases and deals.


IMHO this was a much better BF/CM than last year. The best deals on the table had to be the Maurice Lacroix Pontos S Chrono, the Zodiac deals, and the Glycine deals.

There are gonna be a lot of happy WIS on this board when these watches start showing up on doorsteps.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

Same here. I did get the invoice from the vendor this morning. I'm going to wait to see if the cash back shows up in my account. The invoice needs to be paid within 3 days, so I have some time.



RyanD said:


> Anybody have their EBates cash back show up yet? Placed an order last night and nothing yet (no check mark by shopping trip). If it doesn't show up soon, I might bail out and try a different watch.


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Pretty nice (gift) set for the money

256$

https://www.watchgecko.com/gift-bundle-p-01-blue-dial.php









The eta divers have the same pack for <500$


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Affordable alternative to Casio's composite bracelets for the 5600 series:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Plastic-watchband-High-quality-for-G-shock-DW-6900-DW9600-DW5600-GW-M5610-watch-bracelet/32958426170.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.55074c4dvww2AN

Check the coupons carefully, mine was bought for 21,41€.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Anybody have their EBates cash back show up yet? Placed an order last night and nothing yet (no check mark by shopping trip). If it doesn't show up soon, I might bail out and try a different watch.


I thought there were posts about watchshop not honoring the 20% cashback due to using a "freight forwarder (Japan post)"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Alternative? It looks exactly like the Combi bracelet minus the G-Shock on the clasp. Good find.



cuica said:


> Affordable alternative to Casio's composite bracelets for the 5600 series:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Plastic-watchband-High-quality-for-G-shock-DW-6900-DW9600-DW5600-GW-M5610-watch-bracelet/32958426170.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.55074c4dvww2AN
> 
> Check the coupons carefully, mine was bought for 21,41€.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I thought there were posts about watchshop not honoring the 20% cashback due to using a "freight forwarder (Japan post)"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There was talk of this but I purchased 3 watches from Watchshop and got all my eBates.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

At $329.99, not much cheaper than glycine-direct on ebay: Massdrop has numerous Combat Subs in different colors and case sizes available:









https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-sub-watch


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Rocat said:


> Alternative? It looks exactly like the Combi bracelet minus the G-Shock on the clasp. Good find.


Last picture on Ali shows clasp in red circle and it's G-Shock clasp. So, is it some kind of scam or someone has it already?

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Longtimer (Oct 27, 2018)

Tissot Heritage Visodate Automatic from Jomashop via ebay is $355.50 before the 10% ebay bucks.

https : // www . ebay. com/itm/Tissot-Heritage-Visodate-Automatic-Mens-Watch-T019-430-16-031-01/183514952570?epid=177845087&hash=item2aba57f37a:rk:1f:0

Don't have enough posts to link, so you'll have to remove the spaces.


----------



## algoth (Jan 23, 2018)

cuica said:


> Affordable alternative to Casio's composite bracelets for the 5600 series:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...170.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.55074c4dvww2AN
> 
> Check the coupons carefully, mine was bought for 21,41€.


Great find! Please report once you get your hands on it.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Exer said:


> Pretty nice (gift) set for the money
> 
> 256$
> 
> ...


Stack on another 10% off with the code Watchuseek

Making it closer to $230


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Rocat said:


> Alternative? It looks exactly like the Combi bracelet minus the G-Shock on the clasp. Good find.





NocturnalWatch said:


> Last picture on Ali shows clasp in red circle and it's G-Shock clasp. So, is it some kind of scam or someone has it already?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk





algoth said:


> Great find! Please report once you get your hands on it.


I ordered today so it will take around a month to get here but will give you guys some feedback!


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Last picture on Ali shows clasp in red circle and it's G-Shock clasp. So, is it some kind of scam or someone has it already?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


It's probably a knock off, or even something made in the same factory. Although if you see the G Shock on the clasp in the pic, it doesn't appear raised like I've seen in youtube vids of actual G Shock's.

I just bought a leather strap from an Ali-Express vendor for under $10, and I'm pretty sure it's a Strapsco strap. Came in a Strapsco bag even, and some of the other items on the seller's page even have Strapsco stamps on the inside of the straps if you look closely at the pics.


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

This thread is bad!! 
My pick ups this weekend.. 
Bulova Moon watch from amazon
Zodiac Jetomatic, excited about this one..
Lingines Conquest 39mm, very unplanned 
45$ Invicta two tone pro diver , why not 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

horhay86 said:


> This thread is bad!!
> My pick ups this weekend..
> Bulova Moon watch from amazon
> Zodiac Jetomatic, excited about this one..
> ...


Haha I agree this thread is dangerous. I have 3 incoming right now including the Zodiac Jetomatic which was an entire story of itself to try and order. But now I'm looking to add a G-shock to the collection LOL


----------



## DaveGabe (Aug 18, 2015)

It's almost hard to want a Glycine anymore...they just seem so devalued from the onslaught of discounts and price drops. idk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Haha I agree this thread is dangerous. I have 3 incoming right now including the Zodiac Jetomatic which was an entire story of itself to try and order. But now I'm looking at add a G-shock to the collection LOL


 do it! Jk

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveGabe (Aug 18, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> IMHO this was a much better BF/CM than last year. The best deals on the table had to be the Maurice Lacroix Pontos S Chrono, the Zodiac deals, and the Glycine deals.
> 
> There are gonna be a lot of happy WIS on this board when these watches start showing up on doorsteps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


And my MIDO ! lol


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> At $329.99, not much cheaper than glycine-direct on ebay: Massdrop has numerous Combat Subs in different colors and case sizes available:
> 
> View attachment 13673799
> 
> ...


Edit: That IS NOT a bronze Combat sub - its gold. That's too bad 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

DaveGabe said:


> It's almost hard to want a Glycine anymore...they just seem so devalued from the onslaught of discounts and price drops. idk


So true. I'm planning on selling my black Combat 6 on bracelet (I like it, but it just doesn't get any wrist time due to other black dials I like more), but at these prices new re-sale value must be crazy low.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> IMHO this was a much better BF/CM than last year. The best deals on the table had to be the Maurice Lacroix Pontos S Chrono, the Zodiac deals, and the Glycine deals.
> 
> There are gonna be a lot of happy WIS on this board when these watches start showing up on doorsteps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk





valuewatchguy said:


> As a follower/contributor to this thread for at least the last 4 years, I would say that that is one of the better BF-CM seasons we have had for watches. The deals were good solid deals from a variety of brands and vendors. The Glycine deals are the ones that got all the attention but a $599 Jenny Caribbean is nothing to laugh at. There are a bunch more deals that I am forgetting but overall I thought this was a good BF-CM year for watch purchases and deals.


Dagaz Thunderbolt too! So many hard-to-resist deals this year.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Haha I agree this thread is dangerous. I have 3 incoming right now including the Zodiac Jetomatic which was an entire story of itself to try and order. But now I'm looking at add a G-shock to the collection LOL


I'm excited my Jetomatic is out for delivery 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

I think the top contenders this year were:

- Maurice LaCroix Pontos
- The Zodiac Jetomatic/Sea wolf/Sea dragon
- The Longines Conquest
- The various Mido's (also cool because they just turned 100 this week)
- The dagaz Thunderbolt


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

cuica said:


> Affordable alternative to Casio's composite bracelets for the 5600 series:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Plastic-watchband-High-quality-for-G-shock-DW-6900-DW9600-DW5600-GW-M5610-watch-bracelet/32958426170.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.55074c4dvww2AN
> 
> Check the coupons carefully, mine was bought for 21,41€.


Why/how did you paid €21,41? I've checked now and it's $23,67-$2 store coupon=$21,67.

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Alternative? It looks exactly like the Combi bracelet minus the G-Shock on the clasp. Good find.


I look forward to cuica's review. I see evidence of photoshopping, but I remain optimistic:









I wish jaysandkays still had their 5600-specific convertible adapters (for using two-piece straps/bracelets). I messaged them, and the plastic ones are OOS. They do have metal ones, but they look bulky.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> I look forward to cuica's review. I see evidence of photoshopping, but I remain optimistic:
> 
> View attachment 13674015
> 
> ...


It would be nice if it's true combi bracelet. If it turns out OK, I will surely jump on it!

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Exer said:


> Pretty nice (gift) set for the money
> 
> 256$
> 
> ...





TheJohnP said:


> Stack on another 10% off with the code Watchuseek
> 
> Making it closer to $230


OR, add 50 GBP (~$63 USD) worth of watch straps, and get 20% off with code GECKOTA. If you go for the ETA-based divers, you can get the whole set PLUS 50GBP worth of straps cheaper than even the set price (which is pretty good to start with).
I'm sorely tempted with the E-01 bundle. I can get the E-01, the three straps that come with the bundle, a cork strap, a "pastel grain" strap, and a beautiful vintage padded strap for $462, shipped to my home.
I've already maxed out my watch purchasing for the season... but man, this is really hard to resist.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Haha I agree this thread is dangerous. I have 3 incoming right now including the Zodiac Jetomatic which was an entire story of itself to try and order. But now I'm looking at add a G-shock to the collection LOL


Bloomingdales still has 25% off a number of Gs, including this solar atomic bluetooth w/ combi-like bracelet GWB5600BC-1B. If you sign up for their newsletter, you get a 10% code which stacks (though it took mine awhile to arrive, and when it did it was in my junk folder). And Ebates has 10% CB for bloomingdales, so I won't link the product directly. Free shipping. I had sales tax, but I also get easy in-store returns (nice bc I've returned a reverse display G before -- hoping this one's better). Net price should end up under $140. List: $200.

Casio product page here. *Wait ... don't trust that Casio page.* It says this watch has the new STN display, but elsewhere on WUS others have said that's not true. Also, it lists the wrong product number in its description, so good chance the rest doesn't apply, either. :-(










Credit to mexicatl in the Casio deals thread.


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

From SD:

Jomashop has a flash sale on some Oris watches.

Google20 for $20 off.

$499

https://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch...e=CJ&cjevent=d356c8ddf26611e880c705970a1c0e10

https://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch...e=CJ&cjevent=fc4e99a7f26611e88389057d0a1c0e0c

https://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch...e=CJ&cjevent=0abbbf09f26711e8830505760a1c0e0b










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

DaveGabe said:


> It's almost hard to want a Glycine anymore...they just seem so devalued from the onslaught of discounts and price drops. idk


I bought an airman last year from Evine. Really liked the look and would have kept it, something either with movement or how hands were set caused it to freeze at same place on dial. Sent back and to their credit had no problem with return. Bought Combat Sub from Jomashop. Movement died within a week. Dealing with Joma on return was a nightmare. They were rude and tried to argue with me as if I didn't understand how an automatic watch functioned :/ But finally got refund. I'm afraid that since Invicta buyout corners are being cut with QC and movement sourcing. Also could be faulty watches the vendors are reselling. Either way no more Glycines or Jomashop for me. I would buy from Evine again as they were very professional.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

DaveGabe said:


> It's almost hard to want a Glycine anymore...they just seem so devalued from the onslaught of discounts and price drops. idk


What?

I buy my watches to wear, I love lower prices!

If it hurts resale, it helps when buying used watches!

Can't imagine thinking I hope they raise the price before I buy, if they lower it before I buy I'm not interested! o|


----------



## DaveGabe (Aug 18, 2015)

Tjcdas said:


> What?
> 
> I buy my watches to wear, I love lower prices!
> 
> ...


Not quite the point I was trying to make....but more power to you for enjoying any watch that makes you happy!


----------



## TimGodsil (Mar 11, 2016)

Floydboy said:


> I bought an airman last year from Evine. Really liked the look and would have kept it, something either with movement or how hands were set caused it to freeze at same place on dial. Sent back and to their credit had no problem with return. Bought Combat Sub from Jomashop. Movement died within a week. Dealing with Joma on return was a nightmare. They were rude and tried to argue with me as if I didn't understand how an automatic watch functioned :/ But finally got refund. I'm afraid that since Invicta buyout corners are being cut with QC and movement sourcing. Also could be faulty watches the vendors are reselling. Either way no more Glycines or Jomashop for me. I would buy from Evine again as they were very professional.


I have unsubscribed from Jomashop. In the span of 3 weeks, they sent me over 32 emails, sometimes 3 per day, of how they have "slashed prices even further". I have 3-4 watches on my "watch list" (crappy pun, I know), and they have not gone down any in price since I've looked at them 3 weeks ago.


----------



## 62caster (Apr 13, 2011)

I ended up with an SRP779 for about $280 after tax, plus $70 in Kohls cash... What do you guys think on that deal??


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

I have been trying to get something from rakuten global but haven’t been able to find a shop that has what I want and can remove tax. Even with 20% cash back it makes the deal marginal, assuming I’m also paying customs fees...

So, remind me, have you guys paid customs on higher priced items sent to you via EMS?


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

fuzzysquid said:


> I have been trying to get something from rakuten global but haven't been able to find a shop that has what I want and can remove tax. Even with 20% cash back it makes the deal marginal, assuming I'm also paying customs fees...
> 
> So, remind me, have you guys paid customs on higher priced items sent to you via EMS?


generally not if shipping to the USA

even for the shops that say they dont remove the 8% tax, you can try asking them to remove it. Sometime they agree....


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

N.A.D. This is weird. I took a picture of the Invicta 9404OB (purple dial by my bare eyes at any angles) and this picture shows the dial is blue right at the angle I see the most purple. The color balance is Auto on my Olympus E-M10 which is spotted on most of the time. So I ended up not returning it because it's $43 shipped so the watch is basically free after the cost of the NH35A movement. I still see the dial dark purple though so it's kinda black blay with blue bezel if you will.


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

10% ebay bucks on app, YMMV


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

fuzzysquid said:


> So, remind me, have you guys paid customs on higher priced items sent to you via EMS?


One time out of three.


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

double post


----------



## TimGodsil (Mar 11, 2016)

Watches are currently 20% off at Saks 5th, and are also buy one get one FREE.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

fuzzysquid said:


> I have been trying to get something from rakuten global but haven't been able to find a shop that has what I want and can remove tax. Even with 20% cash back it makes the deal marginal, assuming I'm also paying customs fees...
> 
> So, remind me, have you guys paid customs on higher priced items sent to you via EMS?


I've ordered two separate times to Canada, both times didn't pay any duty. I was really surprised that I didn't have to pay anything on my szsc005 monster.


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

TimGodsil said:


> Watches are currently 20% off at Saks 5th, and are also buy one get one FREE.


Only at saksoff5th.com, not the main Saks Fifth Ave site.


----------



## TimGodsil (Mar 11, 2016)

PeekPoke said:


> Only at saksoff5th.com, not the main Saks Fifth Ave site.


I don't know how the main site stays afloat. They charge MSRP for most of the watches.


----------



## beefsupreme (Jul 28, 2018)

Because there are people so rich or so dumb to spend $1100 on a long sleeve t-shirt.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

beefsupreme said:


> Because there are people so rich or so dumb to spend $1100 on a long sleeve t-shirt.


Off topic: I found a Ralph Lauren Purple Label Jacket at a thrift store. A department store had the same one listed for $2800.

Back on topic: I have only had to pay duties on one watch out of several from Rakuten Global, and it wasn't that much. Your odds are pretty good.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Tjcdas said:


> What?
> 
> I buy my watches to wear, I love lower prices!
> 
> ...


I hope they raise them after I buy.



fandi said:


> N.A.D. This is weird. I took a picture of the Invicta 9404OB (purple dial by my bare eyes at any angles) and this picture shows the dial is blue right at the angle I see the most purple. The color balance is Auto on my Olympus E-M10 which is spotted on most of the time. So I ended up not returning it because it's $43 shipped so the watch is basically free after the cost of the NH35A movement. I still see the dial dark purple though so it's kinda black blay with blue bezel if you will.
> View attachment 13674289


These always look blue to me. Great price!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> I've ordered two separate times to Canada, both times didn't pay any duty. I was really surprised that I didn't have to pay anything on my szsc005 monster.


everytime except once i ship to canada i get hit with duty


----------



## TimGodsil (Mar 11, 2016)

Evine has 15% off for new customers, code WELCOME.
They also have a referral program where if a buddy buy something, you get 20% off.

Right now they have some Invicta Auto's for $59.99, would be $50.99 with the 15% off. 
Shipping is free over $99.


----------



## RKN420 (Nov 2, 2018)

The price just dropped to $589. I am not sure if the $25 store credit is still available but the $25 off from Amex is still available


----------



## Boourns (Feb 28, 2017)

Where??


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

RKN420 said:


> The price just dropped to $589. I am not sure if the $25 store credit is still available but the $25 off from Amex is still available
> 
> View attachment 13674695


I was looking at the same, where is the credit offer when you need it! Would have been sweet yesterday with the ebates discount and Amex and store credit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borgil (Apr 18, 2018)

Boourns said:


> Where??


Touch of modern.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

cuica said:


> Affordable alternative to Casio's composite bracelets for the 5600 series:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Plastic-watchband-High-quality-for-G-shock-DW-6900-DW9600-DW5600-GW-M5610-watch-bracelet/32958426170.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.55074c4dvww2AN
> 
> Check the coupons carefully, mine was bought for 21,41€.


Be sure to let us know how it is when you get it. Thanks in advance.

$23.67 in the app...


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

TimGodsil said:


> Evine has 15% off for new customers, code WELCOME.
> They also have a referral program where if a buddy buy something, you get 20% off.
> 
> Right now they have some Invicta Auto's for $59.99, would be $50.99 with the 15% off.
> Shipping is free over $99.


only this two tone is an auto diver for $59, most are quartz


----------



## Driven762 (Nov 24, 2018)

TimGodsil said:


> Watches are currently 20% off at Saks 5th, and are also buy one get one FREE.
> View attachment 13674343


Is this still active? Been trying to apply the codes you have listed in your cart, I'm having no luck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Driven762 (Nov 24, 2018)

My mistake, it’s still good.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Driven762 said:


> Is this still active? Been trying to apply the codes you have listed in your cart, I'm having no luck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great deals to be had on Versace Quartz. /Sarcasm



konax said:


> only this two tone is an auto diver for $59, most are quartz


Amazon prices on Invictas back up around $80. Good deals here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raver3000 (Oct 13, 2017)

Andy-S said:


> It's probably a knock off, or even something made in the same factory. Although if you see the G Shock on the clasp in the pic, it doesn't appear raised like I've seen in youtube vids of actual G Shock's.
> 
> I just bought a leather strap from an Ali-Express vendor for under $10, and I'm pretty sure it's a Strapsco strap. Came in a Strapsco bag even, and some of the other items on the seller's page even have Strapsco stamps on the inside of the straps if you look closely at the pics.


Can you give us the aliexpress user Name?

Thanks.

Enviado desde mi SM-G570M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

NOT A DEAL...

Zelos Great White 44mm 1000 meter diver: $499 and up

https://zeloswatches.com/collections/great-white-1000m-diver


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Not a deal
Just an update on my befrugal/rakuten global purchase. I ordered in mid October, and nothing showed up in my account after 7 days. I filed a dispute on Halloween, and they got back to me promptly saying they would look into it. 
I then emailed again last week asking about the status of it and they said they hadn't heard anything new from the retailer. I pretty much thought my story would end there, but no! I just got an email and all 20% of my cash back has been verified!
A little more work than I had hoped for, but it all worked out in the long run.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm a little bit disappointed that a 40 mm version of this showed up on this forum a few days after I ordered it in 44mm, but this Deep Blue looks great with the shell dial. Very happy with it.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

It's here!!! Very well packaged and lovely wooden box! Great deal! Here are some pictures

I'm on the east coast so it's already dark so this is under lights.. Thanks guys for posting the deal










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Joelf15 said:


> It's here!!! Very well packaged and lovely wooden box! Great deal! Here are some pictures
> 
> I'm on the east coast so it's already dark so this is under lights.. Thanks guys for posting the deal
> 
> ...


I demand a picture of that movement!

Glad the deal worked out for you, looks like a great watch at that price.


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Joelf15 said:


> It's here!!! Very well packaged and lovely wooden box! Great deal! Here are some pictures
> 
> I'm on the east coast so it's already dark so this is under lights.. Thanks guys for posting the deal
> 
> ...


That looks very nice! Are the indices applied or printed? I could never figured that out with the pics online.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

It's printed I guess?

Here are also some movement shots









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Hamilton Intra-Matic Auto Chrono H38416711 for $1,694.95 USD on eBay (4 available): https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Hamilt...ather-Strap-Mens-Watch-H38416711/254000482197


----------



## Boourns (Feb 28, 2017)

Pro Diver said:


> NOT A DEAL...
> 
> Zelos Great White 44mm 1000 meter diver: $499 and up
> 
> View attachment 13674835


I had a bronze Mako I got on pre-order and it was a fantastic watch for the price point. Only reason I got rid of it was to trade for a Squale.


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

Just wanted to give a plug to The Ague Trading Company. Purchased some seat belt NATOs during their Black Friday promotion. These seem very nice. Super quick shipping and a steal at 60% off. I believe the promo is ongoing if you are in search of NATOs. Code ague60. I'm tempted to buy more
Even though I don't really need them.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Floydboy said:


> Just wanted to give a plug to The Ague Trading Company. Purchased some seat belt NATOs during their Black Friday promotion. These seem very nice. Super quick shipping and a steal at 60% off. I believe the promo is ongoing if you are in search of NATOs. Code ague60. I'm tempted to buy more
> Even though I don't really need them.


Any pictures of the straps? Actually never heard of this brand.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

raheelc said:


> Any pictures of the straps? Actually never heard of this brand.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


https://aguetradingco.com/


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

Joelf15 said:


> It's here!!! Very well packaged and lovely wooden box! Great deal! Here are some pictures
> 
> I'm on the east coast so it's already dark so this is under lights.. Thanks guys for posting the deal
> 
> ...


That looks amazing...I am really glad it isn't 40mm or smaller, as I promised myself not to get any more watches over 40mm.


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

sharptools said:


> That looks amazing...I am really glad it isn't 40mm or smaller, as I promised myself not to get any more watches over 40mm.


me too, nothing over 40mm, otherwise would have spent so much this past week


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

sharptools said:


> That looks amazing...I am really glad it isn't 40mm or smaller, as I promised myself not to get any more watches over 40mm.


or even at 40mm with long lugs


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Raver3000 said:


> Can you give us the aliexpress user Name?
> 
> Thanks.


Here.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Andy-S said:


> Here.


Ha! Those do look familiar.  Thanks for the store link. Fortunately I've always bought them on sale when I've bought them elsewhere (mostly from CNS), so they're about the same price as I've been paying. b-) I find these straps to be hit-and-miss, but cheap enough that I can set the misses aside without feeling I overpaid to get the hits.


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)

double post


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)

raheelc said:


> Any pictures of the straps? Actually never heard of this brand.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches





Floydboy said:


> https://aguetradingco.com/


I've got a few of his straps, excellent quality. He's a member here, nice guy. thekody

Thread from when he started


----------



## maxfreakout (May 11, 2018)

I hear you on the long lugs issue - I thought I was golden with 40mm as my top size, but nope, Hamilton hammered-on some freaky long lugs that are almost destroying my ability to wear the watch. Now I know - check lug lengths. Wish we could swap lugs like straps? What tools do I need? Blowtorch, chisel, anvil?



UAconcorde said:


> or even at 40mm with long lugs


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

maxfreakout said:


> I hear you on the long lugs issue - I thought I was golden with 40mm as my top size, but nope, Hamilton hammered-on some freaky long lugs that are almost destroying my ability to wear the watch. Now I know - check lug lengths. Wish we could swap lugs like straps? What tools do I need? Blowtorch, chisel, anvil?


Checkbook


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey guys,

Apologies if it's been addressed here or another thread.

Is there a trick to ordering the ML Pontos deal? When I try and order, it shows only Switzerland as a country able to be selected. I am in Australia and would love to pick one up.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey guys,

Apologies if it's been addressed here or another thread.

Is there a trick to ordering the ML Pontos deal? When I try and order, it shows only Switzerland as a country able to be selected. I am in Australia and would love to pick one up.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Joelf15 said:


> It's printed I guess?
> 
> Here are also some movement shots
> 
> ...


Awesome watch. Glad you could get one. I posted about it but ended up not getting one since I had already bought three other watches!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

A *Kohl's* circular arrived today with some discount codes dated for the next few weeks -- *they aren't valid yet*:

* Nov. 29 - Dec. 8. -- Extra *25% off* w/ code CHEER25.

* Dec. 8 -- *$10 off* when you spend $50 or more w/ code DEALS10

* Dec. 9 - Dec. 24 -- *20% off on $100+* or *%15 off on $100+* w/ code SHOPNOW

They also talk about Kohl's Cash: $10 KC for every $50 spent from 11/29 - 12/5, redeemable 12/6 - 12/19.

Meanwhile, the WATCHES10 *10% off watches* code continues until 12/8 (per Ebates). Plenty of time to stack it with these other codes.

Also, I'm seeing RG Ebates CB back down to 4% already -- so soon! Hope it's just me or a fluke or something.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

skorN83 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Apologies if it's been addressed here or another thread.
> 
> ...


I noticed that, too. But I've already sent several questions to ML about the BF sale, and they never responded, so I figure there's no point in even asking them why it's Swiss-only now.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

skorN83 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Apologies if it's been addressed here or another thread.
> 
> ...


I think you're out of luck unless you can find a forwarding service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LynnBob (Mar 29, 2007)

skorN83 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Apologies if it's been addressed here or another thread.
> 
> ...


Top right of screen you have a shopping cart icon...then a person's head...then, for me at least, GB. Click on that. It lets you choose the country.

Sorry...too lazy to do a screen shot now. Maybe in a sec....


----------



## LynnBob (Mar 29, 2007)

skorN83 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Apologies if it's been addressed here or another thread.
> 
> ...


Here you go.....

Sold out...I think...


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

GregoryD said:


> I noticed that, too. But I've already sent several questions to ML about the BF sale, and they never responded, so I figure there's no point in even asking them why it's Swiss-only now.


They were having problems on bf with internet sales due to computer issues. I direct messaged them on fb and they fixed the site so we could order. Now did they let their European customers have first crack??? Who knows... they just posted on fb this morning that they are sold out....but they started a strap offer....I lucked out....

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Wenger Off Road GMT with timer bezel, Swiss quartz, SS screwback case, sapphire coated (prob mineral) crystal, 42.5mm x 10.2mm, 100m WR, push/pull crown, silicone strap. *$80* from STP. 2.5% Ebates CB. Try signing up to their newsletter for free shipping. $109 at Princeton but OOS. List: $175. Hard to find this colorway elsewhere, really. Model 01-1342-101.

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/wenger-off-road-watch-425mm-silicone-strap-for-men~p~604mw/


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

UPDATE: Amazon seller Flying Fashion -- which I'm pretty sure is Certified -- has these here, and there are a couple reviews saying the battery was bad.

Certified has a selection of Wenger deals, like this 43mm x 9mm Swiss quartz for *$34*. Model 01.1441.114. List: $139.
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ylon-leather-strap-men-s-watch-011441114.html










Or this alt. colorway for *$30*. Model 01.1441.113. List: $129.
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ylon-leather-strap-men-s-watch-011441113.html










The descriptions say sapphire crystals, but they're probably at best sapphire-coated mineral crystals.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Oris Aquis Source of Life LE for $1630 after BeFrugal cash back (4% for the 1st $600 then 2% for the next $1075). Retail $2200. Next ebay price $1760. Not the craziest deal, but maybe good enough for someone looking for one.
https://www.authenticwatches.com/oris-aquis-source-of-life-73377304125rs.html#.W_31NVNyg0P
- No Sales Tax (Outside California)
- With Manufacturer Serial Numbers.
- Swiss Made.
- Limited Edition, Numbered XXXX / 2343 Ever Made.
- Blue Dial.
- Index Hour Markers.
- Brushed Tungsten Bezel with Minutes Scale
- Circular Date Feature.
. . Instantaneous Date & Date Corrector.
- Fine Timing Device
- Stop-Second Feature.
- 38 Hour Power Reserve.
-.Self-winding Automatic Movement.
- Oris Caliber 733.
- Vibrations Per Hour: 28,800.
- Jewels: 26
- 3 Year Warranty.
- Guaranteed Authentic.
- Certificate of Authenticity.
- Manufacturer Special Box & Manual.
- Brushed with Polished Stainless Steel Case.
- Grey Rubber Strap
- Domed Scratch Resistant Sapphire Crystal with Anti-Reflective Coating Inside.
-.300 Meters / 1000 Feet Water-Resistant.
- 43.5mm = 1 5/8" Case, 7" Adjustable Strap.
- Inlet Size: 24mm.
- Unidirectional Rotating Bezel.
- Luminescent Hands & Hour Markers.
- Screw Down Crown.
- Screw Down Case Back with Special Engravings
- Stainless Steel Deployment Buckle with Extension









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

NOT A DEAL
Just wanted to post a pic of my BF pickup
The Bulova Moon Watch from Jomashop via eBay. 

















Love everything about the watch except the pull-out crown [would prefer it to be screw down].
¡Salud! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Ball Trainmaster Power Reserve for $975. Retail $3099. Next eBay price $1195(from the same seller).
https://www.authenticwatches.com/ball-trainmaster-nm1056d-s1j-wh.html#.W_3391Nyg0O









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

NAD

The good:

1) CCCP Aurora delivered quickly from Watch.com - beautiful color combo, nice strap and glassback Crystal is a nice touch
2) Bulova Luna Pilot from Kohl's - I waited too long to own this. That movement! Damn! Wears smaller than I thought, still big, but not as bad as I've seen.

The not so well:

1) 2 overstock orders, needed to call to correct the missing 21% OFF even though the screenshot showed I was receiving it. 
2) Victorinox Night Vision just arrived with a dead battery from Saks off 5th. Going back for a refund, but had to call Sak's to make them not charge me the $9.95 return fee


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Looks like Ebates is back to 4% from 20% at Rakuten Global... Spent so much time deciding between things to buy I missed the 20% altogether LOL.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

For other Canadians here, the Bay (not to be confused with eBay) has the 35th anniversary g-shock for $195 CAD, then using the code FRIENDS it takes off $30. Plus 2% Ebates, and if you have a rewards card that's another $10 off. I just bought one, deal ends at midnight. Also free shipping.

edit: their link never works so just search Oceanus on the Bay's website. If you search G-shock it won't appear lol


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

NOT A DEAL. 
My Watchgecko haul showed up today. 
I like how the dlc bracelet looks on the Halios.









Thanks OP


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> For other Canadians here, the Bay (not to be confused with eBay) has the 35th anniversary g-shock for $195 CAD, then using the code FRIENDS it takes off $30. Plus 2% Ebates


Thank you sir! Of all the Black Friday/Cyber Monday/Cyber Week deals, I just couldn't resist this one since I've been looking for a square for a while now. Ebates shows 7.5% for me so hopefully I get some cash back there too. Cheers!


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

I donno why, but i thuoght the ebates 20 percent cashback on rakuten global was till december... Today, it seems its over.
Best money saved tho 

EDIT: Ah, didnt see the post before, but same thing happened - lurking and deciding to miss the deadline. dammit


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

feltharg said:


> I donno why, but i thuoght the ebates 20 percent cashback on rakuten global was till december... Today, it seems its over.
> Best money saved tho
> 
> EDIT: Ah, didnt see the post before, but same thing happened - lurking and deciding to miss the deadline. dammit


Just FYI, BeFrugal is still offering 20% cash back. Some haven't had good luck there, and you may have to dispute the cash back with them.
They worked great for me on a few purchases, but I did have to dispute my Rakuten Global one with them. It All worked out in the end and it ended up getting me $300 cash back! See my post a couple posts back.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Looks like Ebates is back to 4% from 20% at Rakuten Global... Spent so much time deciding between things to buy I missed the 20% altogether LOL.


I'm still waiting for mine to verify on Ebates. No cash back, no deal.


----------



## SpeedSeeker001 (Apr 12, 2016)

Has anyone received their Maurice Lacroix tracking info yet? My order confirmation didn't even have the watch I purchased listed, just the price. Also, after creating an account, the tracking info and order are still not there. I do know my card was charged the right amount, though.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

RyanD said:


> I'm still waiting for mine to verify on Ebates. No cash back, no deal.


I like this approach. It was too stressful waiting a month for it to show up. It worked out, but I may try this method in the future.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Not a deal:










Picked this up from Amazon warehouse 20% off deal and had a $10 coupon. Used eBay 15% off for the bullbars and polarizer to go negative display.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

feltharg said:


> I donno why, but i thuoght the ebates 20 percent cashback on rakuten global was till december... Today, it seems its over.
> Best money saved tho
> 
> EDIT: Ah, didnt see the post before, but same thing happened - lurking and deciding to miss the deadline. dammit


yeah I also thought it was for a few days. I even checked eBates and it said it would be until December....


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

From a Momentum email: 
"Here we present to you with the M50 / MH30 Steel Deal. For just this week you can purchase the M50 or MH30 Steel with a discount of $100.
Coupon Code: STEELDEAL "









https://www.momentumwatch.com/colle...rs&utm_term=0_6d1a242d6c-5bd2eb57b5-429619905


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Ossamanity said:


> NOT A DEAL.
> My Watchgecko haul showed up today.
> I like how the dlc bracelet looks on the Halios.
> 
> ...


I have the exact same Halios and was contemplating ordering one of WatchGecko's dlc shark mesh bracelets for it but didn't follow thru on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

fuzzysquid said:


> I have been trying to get something from rakuten global but haven't been able to find a shop that has what I want and can remove tax. Even with 20% cash back it makes the deal marginal, assuming I'm also paying customs fees...
> 
> So, remind me, have you guys paid customs on higher priced items sent to you via EMS?


YES. They will probably bet you, but it still varies... I think I'm running 75% pay, 25% slip by.


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

Dub Rubb said:


> Just FYI, BeFrugal is still offering 20% cash back. Some haven't had good luck there, and you may have to dispute the cash back with them.
> They worked great for me on a few purchases, but I did have to dispute my Rakuten Global one with them. It All worked out in the end and it ended up getting me $300 cash back! See my post a couple posts back.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


just want to put a data point out there, i disputed my RG purchase with befrugal, they ackonwloedge the mistake but they have to wait for the merchant to give them the diference before they issue the difference to me, and its been over a month nothing yet....

just saying befrugal is more risky in my experience, ebates never had an isssue


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

Another data point. My previous (and first) Ebates+RG cashback didn't show up despite proper shopping trip registered, after PayPal payment. Pursued with Ebates CSR. Was asked to wait up to 45 days. Finally saw cash back balance after about 4 weeks. That was a huge leap of faith on my part.

Gotta say, though, Ebates CSR were very professional and responsive.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

UAconcorde said:


> just want to put a data point out there, i disputed my RG purchase with befrugal, they ackonwloedge the mistake but they have to wait for the merchant to give them the diference before they issue the difference to me, and its been over a month nothing yet....
> 
> just saying befrugal is more risky in my experience, ebates never had an isssue


We probably ordered at the same time (mid October when it was posted here) and I went through the same thing. I was all set to write them off, but got my cash back yesterday. 
That said, I will most likely be using ebates from here on out. Too much hassle with befrugal even though it did work out.
I hope yours goes through as mine did though!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

PeekPoke said:


> Another data point. My previous (and first) Ebates+RG cashback didn't show up despite proper shopping trip registered, after PayPal payment. Pursued with Ebates CSR. Was asked to wait up to 45 days. Finally saw cash back balance after about 4 weeks. That was a huge leap of faith on my part.
> 
> Gotta say, though, Ebates CSR were very professional and responsive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


I am starting to think this has more to do with RG than it does ebates or befrugal. I guess they bank on people not following up and disputing the cash back since it is such a hassle. When it works though, it can be well worth it.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

Dub Rubb said:


> I am starting to think this has more to do with RG than it does ebates or befrugal. I guess they bank on people not following up and disputing the cash back since it is such a hassle. When it works though, it can be well worth it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


i know its easy to chalk things up to evil, i do that all the time, but in this case i think its just incompetency. I had a long discussion with BeFrugal (btw, rude CSR like everyone said they were), they have a contract with RG, the percentage changes with dates, however when RG sends the monies to BeFrugal, the percentage can be incorrect. It really sounds like its a simple human error of not checking the most current contract for correct percentage, or the computer program did not update to the current contract


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

UAconcorde said:


> i know its easy to chalk things up to evil, i do that all the time, but in this case i think its just incompetency. I had a long discussion with BeFrugal (btw, rude CSR like everyone said they were), they have a contract with RG, the percentage changes with dates, however when RG sends the monies to BeFrugal, the percentage can be incorrect. It really sounds like its a simple human error of not checking the most current contract for correct percentage, or the computer program did not update to the current contract


[URL="https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hanlon%27s_razor]Hanlon's Razor[/URL]


----------



## olavii (Dec 4, 2016)

Try different browser. I had same problem. Changed to chrome and everything is there. Also mobile version of the site don't work for me. Nothing in orders. Got shipping info, but no tracking number. They dont ship to finland, so i had to do mailbox to germany. Lets see if i ever receive this pontos...



SpeedSeeker001 said:


> Has anyone received their Maurice Lacroix tracking info yet? My order confirmation didn't even have the watch I purchased listed, just the price. Also, after creating an account, the tracking info and order are still not there. I do know my card was charged the right amount, though.


----------



## Blackjack32 (Nov 21, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ball-Train...=item2601f4a47c:g:POAAAOSw~-Ja19km:rk:21:pf:0

Any thought ab this deal? and the watch?


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

This is why I cant get my hands on any deals.....watches too big and straps too long

how can IWC disgrace my social feed like this


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

i just got an email from kohls with "mystery code". got 30 percent, just for today
check your emails


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Blackjack32 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ball-Train...=item2601f4a47c:g:POAAAOSw~-Ja19km:rk:21:pf:0
> 
> Any thought ab this deal? and the watch?


That's a damn good deal on a very nice watch.

Ball makes a very solid watch that is on par if not a step above Oris in terms of quality and finish. I would say the Fireman line quality is a bit more entry level, but the quality remains excellent.

For under $600 that's a fantastic deal on a really nice dress watch.

Edit: I see that's a Trainmaster, which is a big step above the Fireman. Just buy it and thank me later 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> That's a damn good deal on a very nice watch.
> 
> Ball makes a very solid watch that is on par if not a step above Oris in terms of quality and finish. I would say the Fireman line quality is a bit more entry level, but the quality remains excellent.
> 
> ...


Except they ruined it with the date window (and a white one at that...) :roll:


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> It's really a great watch provided the size suits you and Chino is one of the best you buy from.


Who and where?..


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

thedius said:


> Except they ruined it with the date window (and a white one at that...) :roll:


Stuff like that doesn't really bother me 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicegator (Apr 10, 2018)

Ossamanity said:


> NOT A DEAL.
> My Watchgecko haul showed up today.
> I like how the dlc bracelet looks on the Halios.
> 
> ...


If yo don't mind: how long it took to deliver and where are you located? My order to the US was shipped 6 days ago and not arrived yet.


----------



## adamfink1 (Jul 29, 2018)

feltharg said:


> I donno why, but i thuoght the ebates 20 percent cashback on rakuten global was till december... Today, it seems its over.
> Best money saved tho 🙂
> 
> EDIT: Ah, didnt see the post before, but same thing happened - lurking and deciding to miss the deadline. dammit


For the best! I'm in the same boat.


----------



## Blackjack32 (Nov 21, 2018)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Blackjack32 said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ball-Train...=item2601f4a47c:g:POAAAOSw~-Ja19km:rk:21:pf:0
> ...


:3 i did buy it! Thank u much for strengthening my decision. I also dont bother the date window actually haha


----------



## nicegator (Apr 10, 2018)

Blackjack32 said:


> lxnastynotch93 said:
> 
> 
> > Blackjack32 said:
> ...


Enjoy in good health. Seems like a great buy on a fantastic watch, both dressy and casual at the same time.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Blackjack32 said:


> :3 i did buy it! Thank u much for strengthening my decision. I also dont bother the date window actually haha


Great, I hope you enjoy it  Don't mind me, I am like Monk, I need to see perfect balance in watch dials (sorry, I couldn't help myself, I had to "fix" it):


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Fellas - not sure why this beast is not selling out on CWS' eBay store. For a little over 200, this thing is marvelous.


----------



## Blackjack32 (Nov 21, 2018)

thedius said:


> Great, I hope you enjoy it  Don't mind me, I am like Monk, I need to see perfect balance in watch dials (sorry, I couldn't help myself, I had to "fix" it):
> 
> View attachment 13676483


Hahaa, it looks much better for sure! but living w imperfections is big part of life my friend^^


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Blackjack32 said:


> Hahaa, it looks much better for sure! *but living w imperfections is big part of life my friend*^^


I am married, I know.


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

cairoanan said:


> Fellas - not sure why this beast is not selling out on CWS' eBay store. For a little over 200, this thing is marvelous.


I was thinking about getting this..you probably pushed me over thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

cairoanan said:


> Fellas - not sure why this beast is not selling out on CWS' eBay store. For a little over 200, this thing is marvelous.
> ]


Another one where the date winIdow bothers some on here. It is a great deal, though. Not a fan of the "textile" strap it comes on either. Despite all of that, i did purchase the brown/tan camouflage version last week for around $200 and i am enjoying it.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Joelf15 said:


> I was thinking about getting this..you probably pushed me over thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry/not sorry


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Are promo codes stackable on watchgecko? 

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## wrsmith (Mar 7, 2014)

Citizen CB0160-51L $213.78 ebay.com (seller: leperfect) 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Wo...-Blue-Dial-Mens-Watch-CB0160-51L/163320819245

A lot of watch for the money - Eco-Drive, Radio Controlled and sapphire crystal.


----------



## bocbass (Jun 21, 2011)

I received my tritium big date Mondaine yesterday that I picked up from Sigmatime via the Ebay 15% coupon. Does any one else have one of these? And if so, can you tell me if it is normal for the date to not go from 31 back to 01? Mine goes through 32-00.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Normal as it has 2 separate date wheels.



bocbass said:


> I received my tritium big date Mondaine yesterday that I picked up from Sigmatime via the Ebay 15% coupon. Does any one else have one of these? And if so, can you tell me if it is normal for the date to not go from 31 back to 01? Mine goes through 32-00.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Normal as it has 2 separate date wheels.



bocbass said:


> I received my tritium big date Mondaine yesterday that I picked up from Sigmatime via the Ebay 15% coupon. Does any one else have one of these? And if so, can you tell me if it is normal for the date to not go from 31 back to 01? Mine goes through 32-00.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Not a deal.

The price is excellent and the lowest I've seen when I can add codes, gift cards and other discounts.

I've had my eye on it for a long time, but still need convincing and can't try one on. What's your wrist size?



cairoanan said:


> Fellas - not sure why this beast is not selling out on CWS' eBay store. For a little over 200, this thing is marvelous.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Techme said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> The price is excellent and the lowest I've seen when I can add codes, gift cards and other discounts.
> 
> I've had my eye on it for a long time, but still need convincing and can't try one on. What's your wrist size?


I'm a hair under 7.5".


----------



## nl2296 (Jan 17, 2015)

raheelc said:


> Are promo codes stackable on watchgecko?
> 
> Not in my experience.


----------



## Nessism (Dec 3, 2009)

Floydboy said:


> Just wanted to give a plug to The Ague Trading Company. Purchased some seat belt NATOs during their Black Friday promotion. These seem very nice. Super quick shipping and a steal at 60% off. I believe the promo is ongoing if you are in search of NATOs. Code ague60. I'm tempted to buy more
> Even though I don't really need them.


Thanks for the heads up. Put in a good sized order. CHEAP! Word of mouth about these straps is excellent!


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

mtbmike said:


> Normal as it has 2 separate date wheels.


Well that is funny, Alpina Stratimer up there also has 2 wheels but it can successfully go to 00 rather than 32.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Nessism said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Put in a good sized order. CHEAP! Word of mouth about these straps is excellent!


What's shipping like?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

My Startimer says hello. Can't say I'm a fan of the textile strap but that is easy to change. The price for the watch head is a good value. Very nice large clear sapphire crystal and a screw down crown. I'll have had mine 3 years this coming March and have had no problems with it and still on original battery. One of my favorite quartz watches.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Anyone have another code for watchgecko? “Watchuseek” is showing up as invalid now.

Edit: never mind. Looks like you need above 50gbp not 50usd to qualify.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

RyanD said:


> I'm still waiting for mine to verify on Ebates. No cash back, no deal.


FWIW, I filed a "missing cash back" help ticket this morning and they credited my RGM cash back within a few hours.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

cairoanan said:


> Anyone have another code for watchgecko? "Watchuseek" is showing up as invalid now.
> 
> Edit: never mind. Looks like you need above 50gbp not 50usd to qualify.


In my experience the watchuseek code works on any amount. The GECKOTA code only works if you have 50gbp or more.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Nessism (Dec 3, 2009)

tennesseean_87 said:


> What's shipping like?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$4 for a half dozen straps.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Oris Darryl O'Young (who?) Special Edition watch for $1436. Retail $3800. Limited to 997 pieces, and that number should at least be recognizable to car nuts. The thing I really like about this watch is how the movement rotor looks kinda like a brake disc and caliper behind the wheel caseback. Pretty cool IMO.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Oris-Limit...995491&hash=item3d789ef988:g:FaYAAOSwm59b2g9S









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

uvalaw2005 said:


> FWIW, I filed a "missing cash back" help ticket this morning and they credited my RGM cash back within a few hours.


Worth a try. Just submitted a ticket.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

raheelc said:


> In my experience the watchuseek code works on any amount. The GECKOTA code only works if you have 50gbp or more.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Now it's not working even when I have north of 90usd in there.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

cairoanan said:


> Now it's not working even when I have north of 90usd in there.


Interesting. I used the code last month for a Tag Heuer strap they had on clearance for like 20 dollars and it worked. Just tried it with a watch and one strap in my cart and it worked. But when I removed the watch and tried it with the strap alone, it didn't work. Maybe they put some sort of restriction on the code for the holidays?

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

cairoanan said:


> Now it's not working even when I have north of 90usd in there.


It works for me, when there's more than 50 GBP worth of straps. Are you spelling it right?


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)

feltharg said:


> i just got an email from kohls with "mystery code". got 30 percent, just for today
> check your emails


I received a 40% off and stacked with another coupon and picked these two up. 6% Ebates on top of that.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

buzz123 said:


> I received a 40% off and stacked with another coupon and picked these two up. 6% Ebates on top of that.
> 
> View attachment 13677083


Strongly approve.


----------



## DaveGabe (Aug 18, 2015)

And the fun begins with my first Jomashop order....its not even in their warehouse apparently. 

"Mido Commander II Automatic Chornometer Black Dial Men ------->Product Availability: 3 to 4 Weeks"

So I guess its a New Years gift to myself?? -_-


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

DaveGabe said:


> And the fun begins with my first Jomashop order....its not even in their warehouse apparently.
> 
> "Mido Commander II Automatic Chornometer Black Dial Men ------->Product Availability: 3 to 4 Weeks"
> 
> So I guess its a New Years gift to myself?? -_-


I ordered an alpina seastrong last week for a stupid price and the next day they canceled it and credited my cc. I've purchased from them before without any issues. Sucks I know.....hope it all works out.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

buzz123 said:


> I received a 40% off and stacked with another coupon and picked these two up. 6% Ebates on top of that.
> 
> View attachment 13677083
> 
> ...


Dang, that's an awesome price on the turtle

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

DaveGabe said:


> And the fun begins with my first Jomashop order....its not even in their warehouse apparently.
> 
> "Mido Commander II Automatic Chornometer Black Dial Men ------->Product Availability: 3 to 4 Weeks"
> 
> So I guess its a New Years gift to myself?? -_-


If Joma is showing an item as "Product Availability: 3 to 4 Weeks"; you needn't be asking yourself if it's a New Year's gift, but rather.....what YEAR's New Year's gift might you be receiving it for?


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

uvalaw2005 said:


> FWIW, I filed a "missing cash back" help ticket this morning and they credited my RGM cash back within a few hours.


Did RGM indicate that the cash back trip had been registered? in other words, did you have a check mark in the cash back column in your account? And did you file the for the missing cash back before you paid for the watch or after you paid? Trying to figure out what I should do for a transaction that didn't register. Response from RG customer service has been ambiguous.


----------



## DaveGabe (Aug 18, 2015)

Gregger said:


> I ordered an alpina seastrong last week for a stupid price and the next day they canceled it and credited my cc. I've purchased from them before without any issues. Sucks I know.....hope it all works out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk





dumberdrummer said:


> If Joma is showing an item as "Product Availability: 3 to 4 Weeks"; you needn't be asking yourself if it's a New Year's gift, but rather.....what YEAR's New Year's gift might you be receiving it for?


Dont even say thatttttt! Below was part of the email I received from their customer service. So it least SOUNDS like they have the intention of receiving and shipping the watch (and maybe even in 2018 if Im lucky)! Fingers crossed team.

"Upon reviewing your order, it seems that one or more item(s) you have ordered is not physically in our warehouse at this time:

Order Number: ----

Mido Commander II Automatic Chornometer Black Dial Men ------->Product Availability: 3 to 4 Weeks

Jomashop.com has already backordered these item(s) for you. The estimated time it will take to ship this item out of our warehouse is posted above."


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Not a bargain but that is a matter of perspective. Ebay has a Bullova Accutron Gemini 63B148 for $395 and right beneath it is the same watch for $950. The truth probably lies in the middle but the Gemini was one of the best watch lines Bullova ever put out. It was made in Switzerland and utilized a high-beat Sellita SW-200 movement. It has a beautiful guilloche (silver face w/charcoal black hands and indices). This is the same watch as the next generation Accu-Swiss 63B173. They are alike in all respects but a few details. The Accu-Swiss was essentially cheapened up since the Gemini had a full view back case whereas the Accu-Swiss didn't. Moreover, the Gemini also had the Accutron logo but the Accu-Swiss didn't. Other than that and the part/model number, they are in all respects the same. By the way, I purchased the Gemini a few years ago and still like it and naturally, I paid more than the one currently on Ebay. I'll post a picture of mine as well as the link to Ebay.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...rentrq:5bb701fa1670ac191782e802fffdcb37|iid:1


----------



## TimGodsil (Mar 11, 2016)

johnmichael said:


> Not a bargain but that is a matter of perspective. Ebay has a Bullova Accutron Gemini 63B148 for $395 and right beneath it is the same watch for $950. The truth probably lies in the middle but the Gemini was one of the best watch lines Bullova ever put out. It was made in Switzerland and utilized a high-beat Sellita SW-200 movement. It has a beautiful guilloche (silver face w/charcoal black hands and indices). This is the same watch as the next generation Accu-Swiss 63B173. They are alike in all respects but a few details. The Accu-Swiss was essentially cheapened up since the Gemini had a full view back case whereas the Accu-Swiss didn't. Moreover, the Gemini also had the Accutron logo but the Accu-Swiss didn't. Other than that and the part/model number, they are in all respects the same. By the way, I purchased the Gemini a few years ago and still like it and naturally, I paid more than the one currently on Ebay. I'll post a picture of mine as well as the link to Ebay.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...rentrq:5bb701fa1670ac191782e802fffdcb37|iid:1
> View attachment 13677323


Interesting..did not know there was Accutron autos.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

johnmichael said:


> Not a bargain but that is a matter of perspective. Ebay has a Bullova Accutron Gemini 63B148 for $395 and right beneath it is the same watch for $950. The truth probably lies in the middle but the Gemini was one of the best watch lines Bullova ever put out. It was made in Switzerland and utilized a high-beat Sellita SW-200 movement. It has a beautiful guilloche (silver face w/charcoal black hands and indices). This is the same watch as the next generation Accu-Swiss 63B173. They are alike in all respects but a few details. The Accu-Swiss was essentially cheapened up since the Gemini had a full view back case whereas the Accu-Swiss didn't. Moreover, the Gemini also had the Accutron logo but the Accu-Swiss didn't. Other than that and the part/model number, they are in all respects the same. By the way, I purchased the Gemini a few years ago and still like it and naturally, I paid more than the one currently on Ebay. I'll post a picture of mine as well as the link to Ebay.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...rentrq:5bb701fa1670ac191782e802fffdcb37|iid:1
> View attachment 13677323


These were just over $200 when Bulova cleared them out before introducing the Accu-Swiss line. The Geminis are excellent, but I'm not sure I'd pay $395 given the current alternatives.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

I am keenly aware of the price when Bullova was clearing them out and I certainly paid too much (after the clear out) but I defy you to find one now for $200. Actually, $395 isn't that bad since some crazies are trying to get $1K out of them. All in all, they are difficult to come by and certainly never should have been given away at $200. Those lucky devils! And, by any standard, this is one very nice watch!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

johnmichael said:


> I am keenly aware of the price when Bullova was clearing them out and I certainly paid too much (after the clear out) but I defy you to find one now for $200. Actually, $395 isn't that bad since some crazies are trying to get $1K out of them. All in all, they are difficult to come by and certainly never should have been given away at $200. Those lucky devils! And, by any standard, this is one very nice watch!


The Gemini 63B148 for $395 is a good value if someone likes that style. I bought my Bulova Accu-Swiss automatic 63B185 for $329 3 years ago before they went on final closeout discount. Great watch for the money that I save for dressier occasions.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Since you saw the front view, you may as well see the back.


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

johnmichael said:


> Since you saw the front view, you may as well see the back.


That's what she said!


----------



## olavii (Dec 4, 2016)

Something for EU. https://www.cwsellors.co.uk/products/g-shock-watch-5000-series-gmw-b5000gd-9er code: black15 comes down to 415pounds. Not much, but this model is quite hard to get.. I think.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> These were just over $200 when Bulova cleared them out before introducing the Accu-Swiss line. The Geminis are excellent, but I'm not sure I'd pay $395 given the current alternatives.


I believe you posted that deal RyanD and I bought and flipped it new with a minor loss ( I had a hang up with lugs shape, and the case had too glittery of a finish).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azamantes (Oct 6, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> Not a bargain but that is a matter of perspective. Ebay has a Bullova Accutron Gemini 63B148 for $395 and right beneath it is the same watch for $950. The truth probably lies in the middle but the Gemini was one of the best watch lines Bullova ever put out. It was made in Switzerland and utilized a high-beat Sellita SW-200 movement. It has a beautiful guilloche (silver face w/charcoal black hands and indices). This is the same watch as the next generation Accu-Swiss 63B173. They are alike in all respects but a few details. The Accu-Swiss was essentially cheapened up since the Gemini had a full view back case whereas the Accu-Swiss didn't. Moreover, the Gemini also had the Accutron logo but the Accu-Swiss didn't. Other than that and the part/model number, they are in all respects the same. By the way, I purchased the Gemini a few years ago and still like it and naturally, I paid more than the one currently on Ebay. I'll post a picture of mine as well as the link to Ebay.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...rentrq:5bb701fa1670ac191782e802fffdcb37|iid:1
> View attachment 13677323


I will rather buy a Pressage at that price point but....still that is an interesting Bulova.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Does anyone have any contact info for Astra watches (other than what's on the website)? Tried emailing them a couple times about a return and haven't received a reply.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

raheelc said:


> Does anyone have any contact info for Astra watches (other than what's on the website)? Tried emailing them a couple times about a return and haven't received a reply.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


I ordered the pilot A4 from them on Thursday, it shipped yesterday. I contacted them on Monday on website no response..guess I'll be waiting till it gets here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Joelf15 said:


> I ordered the pilot A4 from them on Thursday, it shipped yesterday. I contacted them on Monday on website no response..guess I'll be waiting till it gets here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I sent them emails on both of the email addresses I could find, and no response. Even tried messahing on Instagram. Wonder how I'm supposed to return an item when they don't respond.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

raheelc said:


> Yeah I sent them emails on both of the email addresses I could find, and no response. Even tried messahing on Instagram. Wonder how I'm supposed to return an item when they don't respond.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


What happened to the item? Fortunately I got it via PayPal so I'm hoping to get help from them with returns

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Joelf15 said:


> What happened to the item? Fortunately I got it via PayPal so I'm hoping to get help from them with returns
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I purchased via PayPal as well, so still have that option too. The person I bought it for didn't really like the overall look on their wrist.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

impetusera said:


> Got my 42mm Glycine ambush in from glycine-direct on ebay. Looks good and all seems to be running well. Of interest it appears they have drilled lugs now and the lume color in the hands is the same used on the 48mm model and not as yellow as the other dial lume or as displayed in stock photos. Not good lightning so some less than stellar photos:
> View attachment 13672225
> 
> View attachment 13672227
> ...


My combat sub that just came in has drilled lugs too. I didn't think post-Invicta they would go back to drilling them, but now I'm curious as to why they stopped in the first place then. :-s


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

uvalaw2005 said:


> FWIW, I filed a "missing cash back" help ticket this morning and they credited my RGM cash back within a few hours.


Regarding Ebates, this is not necessarily the end of it

At times cash back may show on your account but may disappear, and you won't get paid, at pay out time.

About half my orders require a "missing cash back" request for no rhyme or reason, which they usually promptly respond to and post credit with the caveat that they have not yet received purchase notification from vendor and may need to inquire in the future.

Keep all receipts and corresponding "shopping trip" number in case you don't get paid when payments are periodically issued.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Citizen Radio Controlled (atomic) Eco-Drive (solar) chronograph with good looks, world time, sapphire crystal, 44mm, 200m WR, *new* from WHP for *$175 incl. 2-year mfg. warranty, free shipping*. Amazon: $337. List: $695. Model BY0100-51H.

EDIT: price dropped from $180 to $175, reflected above.

Citizen product page here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Ec...-Gray-Dial-44mm-Watch-BY0100-51H/291984274157


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

GeneralSkinny said:


> My combat sub that just came in has drilled lugs too. I didn't think post-Invicta they would go back to drilling them, but now I'm curious as to why they stopped in the first place then. :-s


No idea, I find it kind of weird they do changes like that. Drilled lugs or not isn't much difference to me as I just leave it on bracelet. Lume color on hands maybe a bigger issue but I think I like the less yellowish better so it all works out.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

DaveGabe said:


> Well, good news for me....I believe I grabbed the last Commander. $399 shipped, cant wait. Really unique, good brand history, classy and still casual. Thanks for the input !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I suspect you will love it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveGabe (Aug 18, 2015)

Osteoman said:


> I suspect you will love it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Im so excited, thanks man! I just got an email with a tracking number !! Are you an ortho or something ? Just curious lol I worked in orthopedic medical device sales for years so osteo always catches my eye hah

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

cgrey2 said:


> Did RGM indicate that the cash back trip had been registered? in other words, did you have a check mark in the cash back column in your account? And did you file the for the missing cash back before you paid for the watch or after you paid? Trying to figure out what I should do for a transaction that didn't register. Response from RG customer service has been ambiguous.


No, there was no check mark. I've long used the ebates plugin to ensure my shopping trip was active. In all previous orders using the plugin, I've seen a check mark within hours, and cashback shortly thereafter. In this case, like others, I did not receive a check mark on the shopping trip page or the cash back. I did receive the invoices, and I paid them (in this case, I was using lots of Rakuten points, so it was worth it to me even if I didn't get the cash back). If the deal/purchase was dependent on getting the cash back, I probably would not have paid the invoices without the cash back being credited first. I did note that this time, it says cash back from RGM will credit within a week, whereas I remember it previously being 24 hours.



PetWatch said:


> Regarding Ebates, this is not necessarily the end of it
> 
> At times cash back may show on your account but may disappear, and you won't get paid, at pay out time.
> 
> ...


This is great advice. In addition to always using the ebates plugin, which gives you confirmation you have an active shopping trip and provides the shopping trip number, I keep every email I receive from Rakuten and from ebates. I've never had a problem getting my cashback in the end, but in the days before the plugin I occasionally had to file missing cash back reports and it was very helpful to have all the emails to back me up. Sometimes took a few weeks to get the cashback, but I always got it. I know others in the thread have not had the same luck.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Osteoman said:


> I suspect you will love it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I thought deep and hard about thay watch today... still couldnt get over the integrated bracelet....sign...

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

DaveGabe said:


> Im so excited, thanks man! I just got an email with a tracking number !! Are you an ortho or something ? Just curious lol I worked in orthopedic medical device sales for years so osteo always catches my eye hah
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Not a deal.

I'm an osteopathic physician but not an orthopedic doc.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

ronragus said:


> I thought deep and hard about thay watch today... still couldnt get over the integrated bracelet....sign...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Not a deal

I get that but if you prefer bracelets, and I do, it's a non issue.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveGabe (Aug 18, 2015)

Osteoman said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> I'm an osteopathic physician but not an orthopedic doc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Very cool!

Those Oris are still $386 on Ebay btw guys. On mobile but the link in somewhere in this thread

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## speedlever (Nov 14, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> Citizen Radio Controlled (atomic) Eco-Drive (solar) chronograph with good looks, world time, sapphire crystal, 44mm, 200m WR, *new* from WHP for *$180 incl. 2-year mfg. warranty, free shipping*. Amazon: $337. List: $695. Model BY0100-51H.
> 
> Citizen product page here.


This one really calls my name. Just don't like the chapter ring.


----------



## flexriprock (Dec 2, 2010)

Gregger said:


> I ordered an alpina seastrong last week for a stupid price and the next day they canceled it and credited my cc. I've purchased from them before without any issues. Sucks I know.....hope it all works out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The same thing just happened to me, I ordered an Alpina Startimer Chronograph on 11/23/18 from Jomashop and they cancelled the order today and credited my card. Seems like they don't actually have the watches in stock. First time I've ordered from them and probably the last.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

DaveGabe said:


> Very cool!
> 
> Those Oris are still $386 on Ebay btw guys. On mobile but the link in somewhere in this thread
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Which Oris?
The F1 models or something different?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RolandDelacroix (Jul 27, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Citizen Radio Controlled (atomic) Eco-Drive (solar) chronograph with good looks, world time, sapphire crystal, 44mm, 200m WR, *new* from WHP for *$180 incl. 2-year mfg. warranty, free shipping*. Amazon: $337. List: $695. Model BY0100-51H.
> 
> Citizen product page here.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Ec...-Gray-Dial-44mm-Watch-BY0100-51H/291984274157


Would this be a good first Chronograph? Ive been looking at solar Orients, Seikos, in a similar price range.


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

jdanefrantz said:


> Which Oris?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Must be the Williams F1. Not a bad looking watch and a nice price. Not sure about those lugs though. Are they fixed or do they rotate downward to conform to the wrist?


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

jdanefrantz said:


> Which Oris?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Must be the Williams F1. Not a bad looking watch and a nice price. Not sure about those lugs though. Are they fixed or do they rotate downward to conform to the wrist?


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

Anybody else having trouble with the regular site? All I am able to view is on mobile site and it's awful.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

elliswyatt said:


> Must be the Williams F1. Not a bad looking watch and a nice price. Not sure about those lugs though. Are they fixed or do they rotate downward to conform to the wrist?


They're hinged, so they rotate to conform to your wrist. Which makes it wear very comfortably, imo.

I bought a silver and black dial on rubber, then noticed a day later that they had a silver dial on bracelet for not much more. Earned 10% eBay bucks on them also, so I'm sure I'll come out alright on whatever I don't keep. I'm steadily becoming an Oris fanatic. Also own a Propilot and Williams Engine Date that are awesome.


















/threadjack


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

mtbmike said:


> Normal as it has 2 separate date wheels.


LOL, how is this normal, unless we have months with 32 days now :-s:think:


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

jdanefrantz said:


> Which Oris?
> The F1 models or something different?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


This one but on ruber and yeah, I think the lugs do rotate

https://www.oris.ch/data/1592_01 635 7560 4145-07 8 25 01_verticale.png

I was looking at the bracelet version for less than 400 but somebody bought it on BF...


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Not a deal, what follows:

Re. Jomashop, cancelled orders, shipping times, etc., all I have to say is always pay them with Paypal. I don't care to go into the details, but the only PP dispute I've ever opened was with Joma, and PP sided with me ten minutes after I opened the case (with copious documentation, it must be said). To be fair to Jomashop, the previous of my two orders from them had gone off without a hitch and put a watch in my hands which was my primary wearer for the better part of a year. I would consider buying from them again (assuming they haven't blacklisted me as a customer), but I'd be damned sure to use Paypal again.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

feltharg said:


> i just got an email from kohls with "mystery code". got 30 percent, just for today
> check your emails


A guy on another forum landed a 40% code, which netted the Save the Ocean for $200. I'd buy another for that.


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Live tomorrow for what's it's worth









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

RidingDonkeys said:


> A guy on another forum landed a 40% code, which netted the Save the Ocean for $300. I'd buy another for that.


I think someone posted in this thread a bit earlier today, they were able to get the STO for around $215 from Kohl's.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

raheelc said:


> I think someone posted in this thread a bit earlier today, they were able to get the STO for around $215 from Kohl's.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Yep, $200 was what I meant to say. I corrected it right as you were quoting me. I bought the SRPC91 at $230 for my nephew this weekend. But let's be honest, that's the Seiko that I want for me. If I had gotten that mystery code email, I likely would have made it a pair for us.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

raheelc said:


> I think someone posted in this thread a bit earlier today, they were able to get the STO for around $215 from Kohl's.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Yep, $200 was what I meant to say. I corrected it right as you were quoting me. I bought the SRPC91 at $230 for my nephew this weekend. But let's be honest, that's the Seiko that I want for me. If I had gotten that mystery code email, I likely would have made it a pair for us.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Yep, $200 was what I meant to say. I corrected it right as you were quoting me. I bought the SRPC91 at $230 for my nephew this weekend. But let's be honest, that's the Seiko that I want for me. If I had gotten that mystery code email, I likely would have made it a pair for us.


Haha I guess I jumped the gun, my bad. Yeah it's a great piece, I bought mine from Macy's about a month ago, for around the same. Just sold it actually cuz I picked up an SBDC065.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Anyone with a 40% discount code from kohls that they're not using, PM me, pretty please?


----------



## Driven762 (Nov 24, 2018)

raheelc said:


> I think someone posted in this thread a bit earlier today, they were able to get the STO for around $215 from Kohl's.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Great deal. Even more so if it included kohl's cash. Not sure it's still a kohl's cash earning period like it was on Monday...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

whats a good deal on ebay around 100 USD? just preparing for the coupon tomorrow


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

im not getting too excited. 25 percent is a lot and the "selected sellers" note makes me a little concerned
lets see in the morning, i already have my cart filled up (mostly non watch)
for 100, i would look at bulova UHF



UAconcorde said:


> whats a good deal on ebay around 100 USD? just preparing for the coupon tomorrow


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

eBay $25 OFF an Alpiner Startimer $208 minus $25 = $183. Better than the 10% coupon but not as good as the 15%. Still a lot of watch under $200. My guess though will be select sellers with last year's overpriced Invicta models being the bulk of the inventory.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Not a deal.

Did anyone else buy a Zodiac from Watch Station and have it get stuck at "Arrived at facility"?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Macys has the Seiko Presage Cocktail time light blue thing-a-ma-jiggy for $230 net. Hesitant to post as it seems to be hovering in this area lately with discounts and rebates. Hopefully someone can find better.....

Link through ebates for 10% rebate and use code *FRIENDS* for discounted price of $255.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/seiko-mens-automatic-presage-black-leather-strap-watch-40.5mm?ID=5865494&CategoryID=23930&isDlp=true#fn=sp%3D1%26spc%3D6%26ruleId%3D25%26kws%3DSeiko%20presage%26searchPass%3DallMultiMatchWithSpelling%26slotId%3D2


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ebates for Rakuten Global finally confirmed. Just made the payment deadline. I've been watching for this Omega for years and hadn't seen one that wasn't either really beat up or too expensive.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

PayPal + American Express is the magically bulletproof combination of customer service defense in my experience.


watchcrank said:


> Not a deal, what follows:
> 
> Re. Jomashop, cancelled orders, shipping times, etc., all I have to say is always pay them with Paypal. I don't care to go into the details, but the only PP dispute I've ever opened was with Joma, and PP sided with me ten minutes after I opened the case (with copious documentation, it must be said). To be fair to Jomashop, the previous of my two orders from them had gone off without a hitch and put a watch in my hands which was my primary wearer for the better part of a year. I would consider buying from them again (assuming they haven't blacklisted me as a customer), but I'd be damned sure to use Paypal again.


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

Same here.



RyanD said:


> Ebates for Rakuten Global finally confirmed. Just made the payment deadline.


----------



## Boourns (Feb 28, 2017)

Chris Ward is selling some old logo (and old old logo)/prototype models for 30% off. Many are $1k+ chronometers: christopherward .com/events/archive

I also noticed the 30% off clearance watches that have been up forever are now 50% off. You can score a nice auto dress watch, the C5 Malvern Mark 3, for $282, no code needed.


----------



## DaveGabe (Aug 18, 2015)

The CW classics and prototypes are disappearing fast FYI. The one I liked for 421EU is gone already lol glad it wasnt in the budget for the month, Id be sad...some awesome unique pieces in there. 

And wow I almost forgot how gorgeous the blue & bronze CW's are...


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

Boourns said:


> Chris Ward is selling some old logo (and old old logo)/prototype models for 30% off. Many are $1k+ chronometers: christopherward .com/events/archive
> 
> I also noticed the 30% off clearance watches that have been up forever are now 50% off. You can score a nice auto dress watch, the C5 Malvern Mark 3, for $282, no code needed.
> View attachment 13679217


any code we can stack on top for the nearly new ones?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Boourns said:


> I also noticed the 30% off clearance watches that have been up forever are now 50% off. You can score a nice auto dress watch, the C5 Malvern Mark 3, for $282, no code needed.


Simply going by my experience of the Chris Ward C5 Slimline, that Malvern III is awfully tempting. It would compete with too many other watches to be a good fit for my own watch hoard, but I'm seriously wondering if there are not one or more people in my life that could use these for Christmas.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

UAconcorde said:


> whats a good deal on ebay around 100 USD? just preparing for the coupon tomorrow


With the discount being capped at $25, the best "deal" might be just to sit this one out and save your money for a more worthwhile sale on a better watch. Just my $.02. You're now free to move about the cabin.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Not a Deal. 

Has anyone who placed an order with Strapsco received their order yet? I placed my order on Nov. 24th, received shipment notification on the 25th and the tracking still show pre-shipment. My order wasn't even leaving the state, so should have been here by now.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

NAD
Just got the Jetomatic in the mail!
Strap had to go, felt very cheap so I threw a suede rally strap on.
Loving it so far.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

duplicate


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

duplicate


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

watchcrank said:


> Simply going by my experience of the Chris Ward C5 Slimline, that Malvern III is awfully tempting. It would compete with too many other watches to be a good fit for my own watch hoard, but I'm seriously wondering if there are not one or more people in my life that could use these for Christmas.


I had the white dial version and sold it not too long ago. Sort of regret it.
I had a black dial version first but sent it back as the contrast was so low I had trouble reading it at a glance. If they had a white dial again I would definitely order.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

RolandDelacroix said:


> Would this be a good first Chronograph? Ive been looking at solar Orients, Seikos, in a similar price range.


I don't own a chronograph but I've been stalking atomic watches. The atomic time sync is this Citizen's most remarkable feature at this price, IMO. Others have praised the world time feature in other Citizen chronos -- maybe this model shares that quality. Some months back, $200 was considered a deal on a Citizen chrono with these same specs. Sounds like there's an eBay coupon starting today that might take it lower.

Update: I found eBay's PSAVE25 T&C here.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

UAconcorde said:


> whats a good deal on ebay around 100 USD? just preparing for the coupon tomorrow


Creation's eBay sale page is fun to browse. They're having one of their frequent 10% off sales (the discount appears in your cart) and they have many $70 - $150 watches.
https://www.ebay.com/sme/creationwa...offType=OrderSubTotalOffer&_soffid=5173993708

Like this Seiko SNDC33 chronograph, $100 - 10% sale - *hypothetical* 25% promo _could_ come to $68. Seeing $100 elsewhere. On Creation's own site, it's $93 - 5% HOLIDAY promo = $88.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Chronograph-SNDC33P1-SNDC33P-SNDC33-Mens-Watch/283182574363


----------



## Boourns (Feb 28, 2017)

UAconcorde said:


> any code we can stack on top for the nearly new ones?


Not that I know of. Their email codesare $125 off a $625 purchase or more, but they never apply to clearance/nearly new.


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

watchcrank said:


> Simply going by my experience of the Chris Ward C5 Slimline, that Malvern III is awfully tempting. It would compete with too many other watches to be a good fit for my own watch hoard, *but I'm seriously wondering if there are not one or more people in my life that could use these for Christmas*.


That's so kind of you to think of me


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Ebates for Rakuten Global finally confirmed. Just made the payment deadline. I've been watching for this Omega for years and hadn't seen one that wasn't either really beat up or too expensive.


What Omega did you go for?

I've been wavering between a PO and a Tudor BB for a while and decided to try again for the BB from Gallery Rare on Rakuten G. I didn't read the fine print though and I used CC to checkout which they don't take as it as over a threshold they set. They did give me the option of changing to PP which I had them do. Cash back has posted to ebates, but I don't know how to pay them now. Nothing on RG that says finish payment or anything like that. I have an email out to them, but wanted to ask the veteran RG/Ebates 20%ers for your advice.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

N8G said:


> What Omega did you go for?
> 
> I've been wavering between a PO and a Tudor BB for a while and decided to try again for the BB from Gallery Rare on Rakuten G. I didn't read the fine print though and I used CC to checkout which they don't take as it as over a threshold they set. They did give me the option of changing to PP which I had them do. Cash back has posted to ebates, but I don't know how to pay them now. Nothing on RG that says finish payment or anything like that. I have an email out to them, but wanted to ask the veteran RG/Ebates 20%ers for your advice.


The shop you ordered from should send you an email with a final invoice and a request for payment authorization. You just reply to that email, and they will charge you. RG is a little funky to deal with, but can be very much worth the hassle.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Don't see the Ebay coupon yet.... 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

N8G said:


> What Omega did you go for?
> 
> I've been wavering between a PO and a Tudor BB for a while and decided to try again for the BB from Gallery Rare on Rakuten G. I didn't read the fine print though and I used CC to checkout which they don't take as it as over a threshold they set. They did give me the option of changing to PP which I had them do. Cash back has posted to ebates, but I don't know how to pay them now. Nothing on RG that says finish payment or anything like that. I have an email out to them, but wanted to ask the veteran RG/Ebates 20%ers for your advice.


It's an older Seamaster chronograph model, but I've always like the looks of it. I already have a Speedy Pro.

I've started filtering Rakuten Global for only sellers that accept PayPal. Credit cards rarely work for whatever reason.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

horhay86 said:


> Don't see the Ebay coupon yet....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Me neither. I found an item that is advertising 'save $25 today only with code PSAVE25,' but the code doesn't work even for that. Maybe with their 10% off toys promo running now they've pushed the PSAVE25 promo back.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

UAconcorde said:


> whats a good deal on ebay around 100 USD? just preparing for the coupon tomorrow


What's the coupon?


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

jdanefrantz said:


> NAD
> Just got the Jetomatic in the mail!
> Strap had to go, felt very cheap so I threw a suede rally strap on.
> Loving it so far.
> ...


How long did it take to get yours? Mine has been stuck at the initial Fedex location for a few days now 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> How long did it take to get yours? Mine has been stuck at the initial Fedex location for a few days now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


I ordered it on Thanksgiving.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

30% off on Timex / Todd Snyder watches with "TIMEXHOLIDAY30" https://www.toddsnyder.com/collections/watches


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Fellas - not sure why this beast is not selling out on CWS' eBay store. For a little over 200, this thing is marvelous.


It really is gorgeous. These pics are like torture.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

GeneralSkinny said:


> My combat sub that just came in has drilled lugs too. I didn't think post-Invicta they would go back to drilling them, but now I'm curious as to why they stopped in the first place then. :-s


My Costco combat sub has drilled lugs, but the Incursore I just ordered doesn't have them, according to the pics. My older Incursores have drilled lugs. I'll know for sure when it arrives, but am assuming un-drilled.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

ffeingol said:


> 30% off on Timex / Todd Snyder watches with "TIMEXHOLIDAY30" https://www.toddsnyder.com/collections/watches


That should take this 34mm, 30m WR, hand wound Marlin to *$140*:
https://www.toddsnyder.com/collections/watches/products/timex-marlin-exclusive-black-black


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

MaxIcon said:


> My Costco combat sub has drilled lugs, but the Incursore I just ordered doesn't have them, according to the pics. My older Incursores have drilled lugs. I'll know for sure when it arrives, but am assuming un-drilled.


The thing is, the Costco model shows the drilled lugs in the pictures. The ones we bought don't. They just showed up with them.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Seiko Men's 5 Automatic SNZG09K Green Nylon Automatic Watch - *$83.69* from Areatrend on ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...en-Nylon-Self-Wind-Fashion-Watch/132831165966


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Orient Flight White Dial Quartz Watch FUNG2002W - *$53.60* from Jomashop on ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Fli...h=item5915ad1125:g:5jEAAOSwsupb24Hi:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

Not a deal...

Any of you that ordered the Jenny Caribbean receive shipment notifications yet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

N8G said:


> What Omega did you go for?
> 
> I've been wavering between a PO and a Tudor BB for a while and decided to try again for the BB from Gallery Rare on Rakuten G. I didn't read the fine print though and I used CC to checkout which they don't take as it as over a threshold they set. They did give me the option of changing to PP which I had them do. Cash back has posted to ebates, but I don't know how to pay them now. Nothing on RG that says finish payment or anything like that. I have an email out to them, but wanted to ask the veteran RG/Ebates 20%ers for your advice.


They'll send you a paypal payment link, which you click on and will take you to a paypal login.

(I actually bought from gallery rare this time as well, and also unintentionally checked out with the credit card option.)

I also just got confirmation from ebates this morning of my cash back. Didn't have to do anything.

My process now is to use chrome, their ebates plugin, and disable ad blockers while shopping. I used to have missed shopping trips before that, which I had to manually request credit for.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Creation's eBay sale page is fun to browse. They're having one of their frequent 10% off sales (the discount appears in your cart) and they have many $70 - $150 watches.
> https://www.ebay.com/sme/creationwa...offType=OrderSubTotalOffer&_soffid=5173993708
> 
> Like this Seiko SNDC33 chronograph, $100 - 10% sale - *hypothetical* 25% promo _could_ come to $68. Seeing $100 elsewhere. On Creation's own site, it's $93 - 5% HOLIDAY promo = $88.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Chronograph-SNDC33P1-SNDC33P-SNDC33-Mens-Watch/283182574363


Also the Snd253!


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Jazzmaster Slim Automatic Watch H38515135 - *$379* from Ashford 

ETA 2892 on a bracelet. Get 3% cash back through Ebates.

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/jazzmaster/slim/H38515135.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=26


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> That should take this 34mm, 30m WR, hand wound Marlin to *$140*:
> https://www.toddsnyder.com/collections/watches/products/timex-marlin-exclusive-black-black


Minus TopCash 8% = $129


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

fuzzysquid said:


> They'll send you a paypal payment link, which you click on and will take you to a paypal login.
> 
> (I actually bought from gallery rare this time as well, and also unintentionally checked out with the credit card option.)
> 
> ...


Thanks. Have received the final invoice, but not the payment link request. If it all goes right, I will get it (the TBB w/ MT5602 on bracelet) for around $2400 net. Because pics make the thread better:


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> Did anyone else buy a Zodiac from Watch Station and have it get stuck at "Arrived at facility"?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


I also bought a Zodiac from Watch Station and it seems stuck in Hutchins, TX., supposed to be delivered by end of today. However, there is a note on the tracking page that said the bar code was unreadable and was replaced so that may be why the tracking updates aren't showing up for me....


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Just got a text message from Kohl's:

25% off with code *GET25*


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Metallman said:


> I also bought a Zodiac from Watch Station and it seems stuck in Hutchins, TX., supposed to be delivered by end of today. However, there is a note on the tracking page that said the bar code was unreadable and was replaced so that may be why the tracking updates aren't showing up for me....


That is also where mine is stuck - no note about my label being obstructed though. Mine is supposed to be here tomorrow, but I'm not going to hold my breath.

This is the watch I'm most excited for. Quit playing games with my heart FedEx!

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveGabe (Aug 18, 2015)

NAD but since you guys helped me pull the trigger...pics to celebrate my new Mido! First an email from Joma saying it wont arrive for 3-4 weeks and then I receive it 48 hours later haha Living in norther NJ right by NYC has some perks I guess.


































Love - hate this bargain thread but since today is an unboxing...its a love day


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DaveGabe said:


> Love - hate this bargain thread but since today is an unboxing...its a love day


Lovely watch, congrats!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

wake said:


> Not a deal...
> 
> Any of you that ordered the Jenny Caribbean receive shipment notifications yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I live chatted with Doxa CS on Tuesday; here's the highlights..

03:47:14 PM [CS1] Has not shipped yet, it should by the end of the week.
03:47:38 PM [CS1] Generally, turn around time is just a few days.
03:47:56 PM [CS1] But, we received a lot more orders than usual due to the sale.
03:48:14 PM [dave] oh, ok. I assume I'll receive an email notification with tracking number once it ships?
03:48:59 PM [CS1] Yes, as soon as it ships you will get an email with a FedEx tracking number.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

A bit different but the book "A Man and His Watch" is on sale at Amazon. I believe this hovers around $20+, it is on sale for $15.55 - $.95 = $14.60. This may be Prime only, I'm not sure.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/1579657141/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_pRdaCbYME7JNW


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> I live chatted with Doxa CS on Tuesday; here's the highlights..
> 
> 03:47:14 PM [CS1] Has not shipped yet, it should by the end of the week.
> 03:47:38 PM [CS1] Generally, turn around time is just a few days.
> ...


Thank you for the update.
What color did you purchase?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

basso4735 said:


> A bit different but the book "A Man and His Watch" is on sale at Amazon. I believe this hovers around $20+, it is on sale for $15.55 - $.95 = $14.60. This may be Prime only, I'm not sure.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/1579657141/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_pRdaCbYME7JNW


You are correct. It's normally just under $25 so that's a good deal.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Not a deal.

The Combat Sub I ordered has a fingerprint under the crystal - super disappointing. That's 2/4 watches ordered that I've sent back.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> The Combat Sub I ordered has a fingerprint under the crystal - super disappointing. That's 2/4 watches ordered that I've sent back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


I know I shouldn't have, but I laughed pretty hard when I read that. Like how does that go unnoticed lol??


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Citizen Eco-Drive AW1410 for $83 after 8% cash back from ebates. Retail $235. Camel3x low $141.
https://www.lastcall.com/Citizen-44...en%2520dial&eItemId=prod47550161&cmCat=search
Eco-Drive men's stainless steel watch by Citizen.
44mm round polished case and hardware.
Woven canvas strap with buckle closure.
Green dial with Arabic number indices.
Square date window at 3 o'clock.
Three-hand Eco-Drive movement.
Water resistant to 20 ATM.
Mineral crystal window.
Imported.










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

NAD - Got this email from Davosa today regarding my BF order from their outlet, of course due to this thread's unyielding influence forcing me to buy watches I don't need. I believe this to be one of the following:

1) 100% truthful
2) A great marketing tool to create a false problem with an 'unexpected' solution to make me an even happier, more loyal customer
3) An interesting way to deal with an oversold (sales versus inventory) situation on an insanely high profit commodity

Really don't care as it sounds like I'm getting a new watch for a used price.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Cvp33 said:


> NAD - Got this email from Davosa today regarding my BF order from their outlet, of course due to this thread's unyielding influence forcing me to buy watches I don't need. I believe this to be one of the following:
> 
> 1) 100% truthful
> 2) A great marketing tool to create a false problem with an 'unexpected' solution to make me an even happier, more loyal customer
> ...


Which watch did you order? I ordered the Ternos Pro Black Suit Limited edition. My order was fulfilled by Amazon, so I'm guessing they must have had some issue. Gil is great to deal with, my inner box came damaged so I emailed him and asked if it was possible to get a new box, and he immediately said he'd have one shipped to me, no questions asked.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Which watch did you order? I ordered the Ternos Pro Black Suit Limited edition. My order was fulfilled by Amazon, so I'm guessing they must have had some issue. Gil is great to deal with, my inner box came damaged so I emailed him and asked if it was possible to get a new box, and he immediately said he'd have one shipped to me, no questions asked.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Just this Quartz cheapie for $179. Probably costs $40 to make. I really liked the bezel color and leather strap. Been seeing more and more of this combo.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Tissot T-Race chronograph for $249 on Jomashop. 3 styles to choose from. Not a buyer at 45mm.









https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0924172705702.html?utm_medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ&cjevent=5ac323f6f41f11e88068012c0a240613


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Cvp33 said:


> Just this Quartz cheapie for $179. Probably costs $40 to make. I really liked the bezel color and leather strap. Been seeing more and more of this combo.
> 
> View attachment 13680241


Cool. I was seriously impressed with the quality of the watch I received.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Luminox Tony Kanaan chronograph A.1105, yellow dial, T25 tritium lume, sapphire crystal, $237 - $239 at your choice of sellers:

Certified's site:
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...low-dial-silicone-strap-men-s-watch-1105.html

Certified on eBay (*Make Offer* is enabled):
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Luminox-To...l-Silicone-Strap-Mens-Watch-1105/263986987294

Masters in Time:
https://www.mastersintime.com/us/en...ade-black-yellow-steel-chronograph-a-1105.htm

It is so strange that there must be somebody who loves this watch ;-)


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Luminox XCOR 5023 GMT, *$207 or Make Offer*. Next eBay price (from a big seller): $249 (or, directly from NYWatchStore: $223). Shopworn: $245. Amazon: $425. List: $495.

https://www.ebay.com/p/Luminox-XCOR-Aerospace-GMT-5020-Series-Quartz-Xu-5023-Mens-Watch/15016727240


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> It is so strange that there must be somebody who loves this watch ;-)


Even Tony is like .


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> That should take this 34mm, 30m WR, hand wound Marlin to *$140*:
> https://www.toddsnyder.com/collections/watches/products/timex-marlin-exclusive-black-black


Looks like the dials in the Blockout's are painted on, right?


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice looking Bulova dress watch for $64.99.

37mm, but for a dress watch with a slim bezels, the size probably works nicely for most. True purists (snobs?) might quibble more at a 'true' dress watch having a date, but this one's well done (IMO) at 3:00.

At $64.99, it's about $35 less than any of the discount mills I ran it by...Nice for a teen or early 20's male, who actually _wears _a watch and 'dresses the part'.

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-97B100-Gold-Tone-Stainless-Leather/dp/B002LUEI9Q


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

wake said:


> Thank you for the update.
> What color did you purchase?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Supposedly, the very last Caribbean Blue!


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> Orient Flight White Dial Quartz Watch FUNG2002W - *$53.60* from Jomashop on ebay
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Fli...h=item5915ad1125:g:5jEAAOSwsupb24Hi:rk:1:pf:0
> 
> View attachment 13679629


Anybody have thoughts about the lume on this smart looking watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> Fellas - not sure why this beast is not selling out on CWS' eBay store. For a little over 200, this thing is marvelous.


Ya killin me, Cairoanan! Just when I thought it was safe to come out of the water-- after getting an Undone "Urban Vintage" Newman Daytona 'semi' homage, w/ black tachymeter bezel on a B.F. deal & scoring a sub $200 Kohls deal (W/ inevitable CC application) on an all black, with red accents Citizen Promaster BN0195-54E--after that, thinking I was _done _here, THIS!? My Achilles's heel, Alpina??

Like a good rationalist, I figured: No speeding tickets this year!--$$$--mild weather for months= all that $$$ saved on utility bills! Got my always wrist watch tolerant anyways wife, a new Camry -- that = another green light!!

But loving the clean lines on this upcoming Alpina and we STILL have milk money!! Lordy, when it comes to watches, I could rationalize a square as being like a circle!


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

So is the PSAVE25 ebay coupon just not going to work today? Don't see it on the site, and it doesn't seem to work on anything I've tried it on.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

bolster said:


> Anybody have thoughts about the lume on this smart looking watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dunno--I turned off the lights in room, but on our monitor, the lume looked about the same 'meh'....


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

platinumEX said:


>


I'd like to see someone find a single watch with more legibility. Combine the classiness and price; unbeatable. I'm really surprised these Oris aren't worshipped on WUS.


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

platinumEX said:


>


Not a deal.
At first I thought you were taking a picture with an explosion in the background.
Then I realized it was chicken or turkey?
haha. I don't know why I found that so funny.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

The grey version on bracelet was one of my "the one" targets, but I prefer indices over numbers 90% of the time. Otherwise, yes.


Robotaz said:


> I'd like to see someone find a single watch with more legibility. Combine the classiness and price; unbeatable. I'm really surprised these Oris aren't worshipped on WUS.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> The grey version on bracelet was one of my "the one" targets, but I prefer indices over numbers 90% of the time. Otherwise, yes.


But an elderly man with almost no eyesight and the mental capacity of a child can read that watch.

Seriously. Find a single watch with better legibility and I'll bow down.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Certina DS-4 Automatic Small Second Watch C022.428.11.051.00 - *$299* from Jomashop with code BF2CR40

https://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c022-428-11-051-00.html

https://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c022-428-16-031-00.html


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> ChiefWahoo said:
> 
> 
> > The grey version on bracelet was one of my "the one" targets, but I prefer indices over numbers 90% of the time. Otherwise, yes.
> ...











Or if you must have numerals


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> But an elderly man with almost no eyesight and the mental capacity of a child can read that watch.
> 
> Seriously. Find a single watch with better legibility and I'll bow down.


I think the size of the numerals and the second hand gives the edge to the Sinn 856 ;-)








*pic from interweb


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Momentum Fieldwalker is up there, too  Not as pretty, though.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> But an elderly man with almost no eyesight and the mental capacity of a child can read that watch.
> 
> Seriously. Find a single watch with better legibility and I'll bow down.


Just saying.


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

GeneralSkinny said:


> I think the size of the numerals and the second hand gives the edge to the Sinn 856 ;-)
> View attachment 13680827
> 
> 
> *pic from interweb


That's really good


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> I'd like to see someone find a single watch with more legibility. Combine the classiness and price; unbeatable. I'm really surprised these Oris aren't worshipped on WUS.


I do love this Oris line.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> Certina DS-4 Automatic Small Second Watch C022.428.11.051.00 - *$299* from Jomashop with code BF2CR40
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c022-428-11-051-00.html
> 
> ...


That's a really good deal! Hard to find a swiss automatic with that movement for $300. And Certina is a very good brand. They made completely redesigned bezels for the original DS Action Divers to address the yellowing issue despite the fact that they'd already released the new models with the Powermatic movement. And they do the replacements at no charge whether you still have a warranty or not.

I should also mention that someone claimed that SWATCH told them that Certina would not be making redesigned bezels because the new model addressed the issue, but Certina decided to anyway despite the financial hit of doing so (because they aren't charging for the replacements, the labor, or the shipping).


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Frederique Constant 306 series dress watch at 72% off retail making it $475. It offers a Sellita SW-300 movement (same as ETA 2892) and a view back case and is the perfect size dress watch for most at 40mm.
https://www.jomashop.com/frederique-constant-watch-306mr4s6.html


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

Speaking of the DS Action... it seems Joma has one of the new Powermatic models on rubber for $450 on their ebay page. They're on sale for $500 on their site.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Certina-DS-Action-Diver-Automatic-Black-Dial-Mens-Watch-C032-407-17-051-00-/183514929259


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

TheJohnP said:


> View attachment 13680819
> 
> 
> Or if you must have numerals
> ...


Nope. Sorry. I'll bow down when it's earned.

While I really like that Mondaine a lot, it has no numerals, has contrasts issues, and a confusing second hand.

That other watch isn't even honorable mention.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> But an elderly man with almost no eyesight and the mental capacity of a child can read that watch.
> 
> Seriously. Find a single watch with better legibility and I'll bow down.


Old man with bad eyes still wouldn't be able to see it. My grandfather had a talking watch. Other than Timex Easy Reader I'll go with these, the Torgoen at 45mm is basically a pocket watch with lugs. Fortis Cosmonautis line supposed to be good legibility for seeing in space and what not.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

sharptools said:


> Not a deal.
> At first I thought you were taking a picture with an explosion in the background.
> Then I realized it was chicken or turkey?
> haha. I don't know why I found that so funny.


Haha! It was our turkey on Thanksgiving as my wife was rolling her eyes at me. Thankfully, no explosions that day.



Robotaz said:


> But an elderly man with almost no eyesight and the mental capacity of a child can read that watch.
> 
> Seriously. Find a single watch with better legibility and I'll bow down.












This is the only watch that comes to mind but I really prefer the look of the Oris, which is why I sold the Damasko. As much as I loved the ice-hardened steel, the size and clarity of the numbers was a little over the top for my style, honestly.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Guys everyone knows if you have poor eyesight you rock this


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

impetusera said:


> Old man with bad eyes still wouldn't be able to see it. My grandfather had a talking watch. Other than Timex Easy Reader I'll go with these, the Torgoen at 45mm is basically a pocket watch with lugs. Fortis Cosmonautis line supposed to be good legibility for seeing in space and what not.
> View attachment 13680877
> 
> View attachment 13680879
> ...


The Fortis Cosmonaut is the most legible dial I've ever owned. The anti-reflective coating is the best I've seen. It's like there's no crystal at all.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Robangel said:


> Nice looking Bulova dress watch for $64.99.
> 
> 37mm, but for a dress watch with a slim bezels, the size probably works nicely for most. True purists (snobs?) might quibble more at a 'true' dress watch having a date, but this one's well done (IMO) at 3:00.
> 
> ...


I know my statement is close to blasphemy, but between that Bulova logo and Daniel Wellington logo, I would much prefer the DW logo. That Bulova logo looks out of proportion to me.


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

The seiko samurai came in from Kohls! Beautiful watch. Can someone help me identify whether it's aligned or not? I'm fairly new to this so I really cannot spot misaligned bezels easily thanks!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Joelf15 said:


> The seiko Turtle came in from Kohls! Beautiful watch. Can someone help me identify whether it's aligned or not? I'm fairly new to this so I really cannot spot misaligned bezels easily thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Post a pic of the dial from a straight on angle. And make sure the hour/minute hands are not at the 12 o'clock position

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

Joelf15 said:


> The seiko Turtle came in from Kohls! Beautiful watch. Can someone help me identify whether it's aligned or not? I'm fairly new to this so I really cannot spot misaligned bezels easily thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Turtle?


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

Joelf15 said:


> The seiko Turtle came in from Kohls! Beautiful watch. Can someone help me identify whether it's aligned or not? I'm fairly new to this so I really cannot spot misaligned bezels easily thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a samurai


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

feltharg said:


> Thats a samirai


Yes samurai!..I'm that new. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

raheelc said:


> Congrats! Post a pic of the dial from a straight on angle. And make sure the hour/minute hands are not at the 12 o'clock position
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


How's this










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Joelf15 said:


> How's this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! The chapter ring looks to be maybe .5-1 millimeter off center and to the right of the center of the 12 o'clock marker

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

Not alligned. But nothing crazy, seen worse


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

raheelc said:


> Thanks! The chapter ring looks to be maybe .5-1 millimeter off center and to the right of the center of the 12 o'clock marker
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Thanks for the feedback

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> Guys everyone knows if you have poor eyesight you rock this


Here's one to befuddle us trifocal fellows....I feel vertigo just looking at it!


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

Joelf15 said:


> How's this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty darn good overall alignment, if you return it for another one I seriously doubt you would get one that's better. I would keep it and enjoy it!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

If you don't notice alignment issues, don't ask someone to point them out. Ignorance is bliss, and you can never unsee something.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Joelf15 said:


> Thanks for the feedback
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem! It's one of the better ones I've seen, you probably won't get one that's better if you try and exchange it.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

ChiefWahoo said:


> If you don't notice alignment issues, don't ask someone to point them out. Ignorance is bliss, and you can never unsee something.


Haha that's one way of looking at it, but it's been difficult for me to spot it in bad ones too..maybe it's just my eyes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Tjcdas said:


> Kohls and ebates $230 for a srpa21, was looking for a pepsi style!


Got lucky my Turtle's bezel, chapter ring and dial are aligned, the hour hand is a hair off, but that is not a big deal. Not sure what I would have done if they were off, not sure if they would exchange the watch, the Kohls purchased shipped straight fron Seiko.


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

Joelf15 said:


> Haha that's one way of looking at it, but it's been difficult for me to spot it in bad ones too..maybe it's just my eyes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...maybe its just your ability to be happy. #WINNINGATLIFE ! congrats thats the camp I would rather be in too


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

raheelc said:


> Congrats! Post a pic of the dial from a straight on angle. And make sure the hour/minute hands are not at the 12 o'clock position
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

Joelf15 said:


> Haha that's one way of looking at it, but it's been difficult for me to spot it in bad ones too..maybe it's just my eyes
> 
> double post, its late friday afternoon here and enjoying a nice cold beer(s).


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

platinumEX said:


> Haha! It was our turkey on Thanksgiving as my wife was rolling her eyes at me. Thankfully, no explosions that day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damasko hands are cheap. They kill the watch. I've had 2 Si chronos and each time the hands just ruined the watch. They look like painted hands on a watch made by children for a science fair.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> Damasko hands are cheap. They kill the watch. I've had 2 Si chronos and each time the hands just ruined the watch. They look like painted hands on a watch made by children for a science fair.


NAD.

My Stowa flieger, for the forum's readability consideration. Awesome hand set and lume, simple printed dial:










And to those in on the Jenny deal, I can report that despite getting in early, four business days later, I have no shipping confirmation from Doxa. As I recall, my first Doxa was also processed relatively slowly. Good thing I have other watches. :-d


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

impetusera said:


> I'll go with these, the Torgoen at 45mm is basically a pocket watch with lugs.
> 
> View attachment 13680877


You just reminded me I have one of these on the shelf of my office that I need to sell.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> If you don't notice alignment issues, don't ask someone to point them out. Ignorance is bliss, and you can never unsee something.


*THE CHIEF HAS SPOKEN #TRUTH*


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

ManOnTime said:


> It really is gorgeous. These pics are like torture.


Like the watch a lot. Not feeling the strap. What else could you pair with that face?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

r0bf1ve said:


> Like the watch a lot. Not feeling the strap. What else could you pair with that face?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I paired mine with a brown Hirsch Liberty strap. I think it improves the look 100%.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

tommy_boy said:


> NAD.
> 
> My Stowa flieger, for the forum's readability consideration. Awesome hand set and lume, simple printed dial:


OK, now show us a picture of it with the crystal installed

Just kidding, I see it, but it sure does look like there isn't one at all. That is absolutely beautiful.

As for readability, I think that a hydro modded digital with a large digit display would win out. I know we are probably looking for analog, but if readability is the only criteria then this gets my vote:








Source: http://waktuwatches.blogspot.com/2012/10/hydro-mod-any-digital-watch.html?m=1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

This one's readable in complete darkness. Handy for when you need to know the time while trapped in an underground mine...or just during the new moon.


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

Elkins45 said:


> This one's readable in complete darkness. Handy for when you need to know the time while trapped in an underground mine...or just during the new moon.
> 
> View attachment 13681791
> 
> ...


GReat!


----------



## Luckydawg003 (Jun 18, 2016)

Not a deal. Guessing the eBay 25% off was a fluke. Today it shows 25% off adidas stuff. Sucks since I had a few $100 items I wanted to buy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I've got a PayPal balance to build up and burn. And each post about a "legible watch" is one less post about a deal.

It'd be appreciated.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Not a legible watch face post.

Massdrop has the 44m Oris Big Crown Pointer Day Automatic Watch be for $579.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/oris-big-crown-pointer-day-automatic-watch?


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

^ that Oris looks like a great deal!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Looking around for Marathon watches I found some good prices at OpticsPlanet of all places.
> 
> UPDATE: As Elkins45 points out, some models on their site aren't immediately available to ship (or might never ship) -- these say "check product availability" (which you can click for details). ...
> 
> ...


Checking back on this GSAR deal, their on-hand inventory is gone for the unmarked auto GSAR (now says est. ship in 19-31 days), but the price has dropped back to $684 with 10% coupon MISSEDCH (exp. 12/1). If it never ends up shipping, as Elkins45 suggests, then MISSED is right ;-)

UPDATE: dumberdrummer points out that code *15GADG18 gets you 15%*, taking it to *$646*.


----------



## Nessism (Dec 3, 2009)

BostonCharlie said:


> Aye, mates. I'm pretty sure this Vic Maverick at Saks Off 5th is an automatic, not a quartz as described. I can't find a model number on their product page, but it has a red seconds hand, and I've found that Vic Mav autos have a red seconds hand -- the quartz don't. Also: their list price matches the auto Mav (model 241705) mfg. price. Saks' page describes it as gray, too, which matches this model.
> 
> UPDATE: Now OOS
> 
> ...


Got mine. Very nice. Thanks for the hook up BC.


----------



## adamfink1 (Jul 29, 2018)

hongkongtaipan said:


> r0bf1ve said:
> 
> 
> > Like the watch a lot. Not feeling the strap. What else could you pair with that face?
> ...


So much better


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Rocat said:


> I've got a PayPal balance to build up and burn. And each post about a "legible watch" is one less post about a deal.
> 
> It'd be appreciated.


We're bored waiting for our watches to come. Try to relax.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I’m relaxed. I haven’t had to report to a Boss or have anyone report to me in over 10 years. Can’t get more relaxed than that. LOL


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

SKX009K2 on bracelet from AreaTrend on eBay: *$169*. Next eBay price: $205. $221 on AreaTrend's site.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...ess-Steel-Self-Wind-Diving-Watch/153238124724


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Joelf15 said:


> How's this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would keep it, if you have to ask if it looks off, its fine!

I'm not looking at more than checking out a the positions and to my eye tney look good to me,end of story.

You can gonuts over these issues if you look at it the first time and it looks off it is most likely to far odd, they are never perfect lining up 3 circles to zero mm.


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

Tjcdas said:


> I would keep it, if you have to ask if it looks off, its fine!
> 
> I'm not looking at more than checking out a the positions and to my eye tney look good to me,end of story.
> 
> You can gonuts over these issues if you look at it the first time and it looks off it is most likely to far odd, they are never perfect lining up 3 circles to zero mm.


That's what's I'm hearing from everyone, just wanted to make sure if it was awfully bad I could return it within the period. I am hearing it's definitely better than worse ones out there, I guess it's a keeper then! Thank you again all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

I find that I too have an interest in Chinese watches and saw this in AliExpress. Note for $99.98 (plus there are discount coupons available knocking it down closer to $90) including free postage to the US, you get a dress 40mm w/sapphire crystal, leather strap, and more importantly, a Miyota 9015 movement in a see through view back case. It comes in a variety of face colors but I like the white face w/brown leather strap. I don't know how this couldn't be considered as anything other than a deal.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NAK...Male-Clock-Relogio-Masculino/32922243085.html


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

cel4145 said:


> Not a legible watch face post.
> 
> Massdrop has the 44m Oris Big Crown Pointer Day Automatic Watch be for $579.
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/oris-big-crown-pointer-day-automatic-watch?


Great price. Just FYI, the one Massdrop is selling has the day indicators on the outer edge of the dial, while the picture has it towards the center

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

How much does this cost normally?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

BostonCharlie said:


> Checking back on this GSAR deal, their on-hand inventory is gone for the unmarked auto GSAR (now says est. ship in 19-31 days), but the price has dropped back to *$684* with 10% coupon *MISSEDCH* (exp. 12/1). If it never ends up shipping, as Elkins45 suggests, then MISSED is right ;-)


Mine fortunately DID ship several days ago and is expected to be delivered on 12/6 (I guess their preferred carrier is Pony Express, smh). If you're willing to give the 19-31 day potential waiting period a shot, I just verified that code 15GADG18 for 15% off DOES work and brings the price down to $646!!! (YES, I will be reaching out to Optics Planet today for a price match!!!). Thanks for pointing this out, BC!!!

EDIT: contacted Optics Planet via their Live Chat and the $30.40 was graciously refunded. Slow shipping aside, so far I'm very pleased with my first OP experience!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

panos_ioannou said:


> How much does this cost normally?


Last time I was looking at these watches (admittedly, was a long time ago) they were hovering around $800-1000. Jomashop has the same watch now for $599, says ships in 5-7 days (most likely the wait will be longer).

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

She said, just in case you would like to see the rear side (of the Nazken), here it is. This one has a black strap though.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Baume & Mercier Classima Black Dial Chronograph Automatic Men's Watch MOA08733, 42mm x 14mm, ETA Valjoux 7750 movement, *$1,392*. eBay: $1,647. List: $3,850.

https://www.luxchoice.com/clearance...n-s-automatic-chronograph-watch-moa08733.html


----------



## borgil (Apr 18, 2018)

Luckydawg003 said:


> Not a deal. Guessing the eBay 25% off was a fluke. Today it shows 25% off adidas stuff. Sucks since I had a few $100 items I wanted to buy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From what I read on SD yesterday, it is targeted offer with vendors using the Ayden payment system instead of PayPal.
Not sure how to find those however...


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> SKX009K2 on bracelet from AreaTrend on eBay: *$169*. Next eBay price: $205. $221 on AreaTrend's site.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...ess-Steel-Self-Wind-Diving-Watch/153238124724


Scored this for $148.90 minus $9.49 overstock CB, minus Ebates rebate $9.74 = ~$129. Never chased these before, but pretty impressed with this one to be honest.

Overstock is still showing the 21% coupon for MasterCard payment and TopCash has 6% rebate for link through. So:

*$194.80* Overstock list
*-$40.91* MasterCard coupon
*- $9.23* TopCash rebate
 *- $9.49* Overstock cashback assuming you apply the cashback to a future purchase
*NET-ish $135.17*

*LINKY - >* https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Watches/Seiko-Mens-Automatic-Blue-Stainless-Steel-Automatic-Diving-Watch/19584011/product.html


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Cvp33 said:


> Scored this for $148.90 minus $9.49 overstock CB, minus Ebates rebate $9.74 = ~$129. Never chased these before, but pretty impressed with this one to be honest.
> 
> Overstock is still showing the 21% coupon for MasterCard payment and TopCash has 6% rebate for link through. So:
> 
> ...


How does the mastercard coupon get applied? automatically ? Just wondering

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Eterna 1948 Legacy GMT for $995 after promo code FD2ET300. Retail $5800. Camel3x low $1194.
https://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-7680-41-41-1175.html









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Dub Rubb said:


> Eterna 1948 Legacy GMT for $995 after promo code FD2ET300. Retail $5800. Camel3x low $1194.
> https://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-7680-41-41-1175.html
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty decent deal for a formal looking GMT watch.

that said, I remember when these could have been had for approximately $700 during 
the year of Eterna fever

Such a shame, because now I could never buy an Eterna without feeling cheated :-(

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

raheelc said:


> Great price. Just FYI, the one Massdrop is selling has the day indicators on the outer edge of the dial, while the picture has it towards the center
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Thanks for catching that. I fixed it with a better image.


----------



## yourok72 (Jul 14, 2015)

Gemnation has this Royal KonTiki for 1395 USD!


----------



## milkham (Jun 18, 2018)

Not a Deal

All my recent purchases are now here from promotions or deals in this thread









I lost the Seiko lottery on this PADI turtile, chapter ring misaligned, gritty crown (i know about dental floss) and it's been keeping -32/-11 in various positions i've put it in so far. I'm thinking about exchanging it. The infuriating thing is the 44 dollar Guanqin from Gearbest has been much better at +1/+10 going through the same positions.


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

milkham said:


> Not a Deal
> 
> All my recent purchases are now here from promotions or deals in this thread
> 
> I lost the Seiko lottery on this PADI turtile, chapter ring misaligned, gritty crown (i know about dental floss) and it's been keeping -32/-11 in various positions i've put it in so far. I'm thinking about exchanging it. The infuriating thing is the 44 dollar Guanqin from Gearbest has been much better at +1/+10 going through the same positions.


Almost grabbed the same Seiko for BF/CM. Also almost purchased a watch from Gearbest MANY times but have yet to. What's shipping like? Quick?


----------



## milkham (Jun 18, 2018)

bbrou33 said:


> Almost grabbed the same Seiko for BF/CM. Also almost purchased a watch from Gearbest MANY times but have yet to. What's shipping like? Quick?


gearbest watch took 16 days to get there, it spent a 6 of those days shuffling around USPS facilities in my city for some reason so I guess gearbest can't be blamed for that. 
The Guanqin is honestly nicer than I expected but the font and hands kind of make it look cheaper than it does in photos.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Check Gooroo's prices on Mondaine https://www.ebay.com/str/WatchGooRoo/Mondaine/_i.html?_storecat=16594393016


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

horhay86 said:


> Cvp33 said:
> 
> 
> > Scored this for $148.90 minus $9.49 overstock CB, minus Ebates rebate $9.74 = ~$129. Never chased these before, but pretty impressed with this one to be honest.
> ...


Shows in the upper right corner on the Overstock site. Mine didn't apply on checkout, twice. Called customer service and they made it happen.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Where are the 10% ebay coupons when you need one!!



BostonCharlie said:


> SKX009K2 on bracelet from AreaTrend on eBay: *$169*. Next eBay price: $205. $221 on AreaTrend's site.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...ess-Steel-Self-Wind-Diving-Watch/153238124724


----------



## sertse (Sep 30, 2012)

Massdrop has the Stop2go Black Version on sale again for $199


----------



## maxfreakout (May 11, 2018)

LOL! Nice!

You still have to answer to yourself - which can be stressful! And I am not gonna mention significant others . . . . . 



Rocat said:


> I'm relaxed. I haven't had to report to a Boss or have anyone report to me in over 10 years. Can't get more relaxed than that. LOL


----------



## maxfreakout (May 11, 2018)

Uh, um, Nope? Figure 3 weeks with favorable Trade Winds. Do not even look at tracking for the first two weeks.



bbrou33 said:


> Almost grabbed the same Seiko for BF/CM. Also almost purchased a watch from Gearbest MANY times but have yet to. What's shipping like? Quick?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

feltharg said:


> Not alligned. But nothing crazy, seen worse





Metallman said:


> That's pretty darn good overall alignment, if you return it for another one I seriously doubt you would get one that's better. I would keep it and enjoy it!





raheelc said:


> No problem! It's one of the better ones I've seen, you probably won't get one that's better if you try and exchange it.





Tjcdas said:


> I would keep it, if you have to ask if it looks off, its fine!
> 
> I'm not looking at more than checking out a the positions and to my eye tney look good to me,end of story.
> 
> You can gonuts over these issues if you look at it the first time and it looks off it is most likely to far odd, they are never perfect lining up 3 circles to zero mm.





Joelf15 said:


> That's what's I'm hearing from everyone, just wanted to make sure if it was awfully bad I could return it within the period. I am hearing it's definitely better than worse ones out there, I guess it's a keeper then! Thank you again all


I am not singling out these members, but I am using their quotes to make an observation.

I personally find it humorous that the Cult of Seiko is so strong and so pervasive that such obvious QC issues across many of their lines, some of which cost hundreds of dollars, boils down to "Eh, it's not as bad as it could be!".


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

Broke my usual 'never buy a Seiko online' rule over the weekend and ordered the Save the Ocean Samurai from Kohl's last weekend. Figured it's easy enough to return locally if it's misaligned. Arrived today and I'm shocked to see it's almost perfect. Looks like it drop shipped directly from Seiko... Maybe that's why it's decent? First time I've received an acceptable QC'd Seiko in a long time. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

winstoda said:


> Broke my usual 'never buy a Seiko online' rule over the weekend and ordered the Save the Ocean Samurai from Kohl's last weekend. Figured it's easy enough to return locally if it's misaligned. Arrived today and I'm shocked to see it's almost perfect. Looks like it drop shipped directly from Seiko... Maybe that's why it's decent? First time I've received an acceptable QC'd Seiko in a long time.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Shipped directly from Seiko makes no difference in the QC lottery. I've received several shipped directly from Seiko with everything from alignment issues to bad movements.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Shipped directly from Seiko makes no difference in the QC lottery. I've received several shipped directly from Seiko with everything from alignment issues to bad movements.


If it ships from an AD in theory they should have looked at it prior to sale...... which should decrease the odds of you receiving a defective watch.


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> Shipped directly from Seiko makes no difference in the QC lottery. I've received several shipped directly from Seiko with everything from alignment issues to bad movements.


Just lucky then I guess. With the exception of my MM300 I've pretty much sworn off Seiko until now. Don't understand how they get away with what they sell. People keep putting up with it and opening their wallets...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

winstoda said:


> Just lucky then I guess. With the exception of my MM300 I've pretty much sworn off Seiko until now. Don't understand how they get away with what they sell. People keep putting up with it and opening their wallets...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I try to only buy from places with free and easy returns like Kohl's


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

winstoda said:


> Don't understand how they get away with what they sell. People keep putting up with it and opening their wallets...


By this statement, you do understand.

As long as people keep buying, there is little to no incentive to change.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

If you want the Mondaine Stop2Go but don't like black that massdrop has, this might interest you:

https://www.ebay.com/p/Mondaine-Men...Strap-Quartz-Watch-A950030363hset/27021367751

$180 Stop2Go

It's a limited edition Stop2Go for Gottardo 2016. The green bezel is a piece off the actual train that was retired. So basically each watch has a different green shade, I've seen some really faint green and some really dark green. This was about $750 when they came out I believe. It's VERY hard to get a brand new stop2go around this price, believe me, I've looked very hard.

If you don't mind the colours, this is probably the most "Swiss railway" inspired watch you'll ever see. I just got one with a 15% code I had, net me $150


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> By this statement, you do understand.
> 
> As long as people keep buying, there is little to no incentive to change.


I'm totally to blame for this.... I've really wanted the SBDY015 (JDM Turtle with Kanji Script) and these eBay discounts made it too easy. I purchased the watch from chino and hoped for the best and while it isn't perfect (it's close), it certainly isn't worth the effort to send it back to Japan.

I really dig this watch though...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

maxfreakout said:


> LOL! Nice!
> 
> You still have to answer to yourself - which can be stressful! And I am not gonna mention significant others . . . . .


True. My SWMBO is ultimately in charge but I'm the Boss of the House when she's at work and the kids are at school. lol


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

ManOnTime said:


> I am not singling out these members, but I am using their quotes to make an observation.
> 
> I personally find it humorous that the Cult of Seiko is so strong and so pervasive that such obvious QC issues across many of their lines, some of which cost hundreds of dollars, boils down to "Eh, it's not as bad as it could be!".


Then maybe the misalignment isn't nearly a deal breaker for most buyers as it is for some in the inherently ADD WIS crowd, esp considering the increasing ease of returns. Similar to how, despite the fact that some buyers value high beat rates above all else, the market has moved in a different direction, towards lower beat rates, longer PR and less high-maintenance movements.

Back to deals: for those modders in here , CrystalTimes is running a promotion this weekend. I've bought from Alex many times before, products and services are top notch.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Not a deal

Has anybody that ordered from Dagaz on Black Friday received a confirmation or anything?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

Got this from Astra watches! I like the watch but I think it's slightly bigger for my Wrist..Not sure what I'm going to be doing with it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

Joelf15 said:


> Got this from Astra watches! I like the watch but I think it's slightly bigger for my Wrist..Not sure what I'm going to be doing with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the size?


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

panos_ioannou said:


> What's the size?


44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Porterjrm said:


> Not a deal
> 
> Has anybody that ordered from Dagaz on Black Friday received a confirmation or anything?


Yes. Shipped with a tracking number.


----------



## sertse (Sep 30, 2012)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> If you want the Mondaine Stop2Go but don't like black that massdrop has, this might interest you:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/p/Mondaine-Men...Strap-Quartz-Watch-A950030363hset/27021367751
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion! White dial is definitely better than the black dial for a Swiss railway watch. ?

If I only knew about this when eBay Australia had the 15% off code. I have 'stop2go' saved in my search but the prices are expensive while other online places like gemnation had ridiculous shipping charges to Australia. Never thought to search gottardo as well.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> But an elderly man with almost no eyesight and the mental capacity of a child can read that watch.
> 
> Seriously. Find a single watch with better legibility and I'll bow down.


This









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Yes. Shipped with a tracking number.


Thanks I went and checked PayPal and there was a tracking number there that had the package being processed as of 11-30. Still no email from Dagaz though but at least I know it's in process. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

sertse said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! White dial is definitely better than the black dial for a Swiss railway watch. 😉
> 
> If I only knew about this when eBay Australia had the 15% off code. I have 'stop2go' saved in my search but the prices are expensive while other online places like gemnation had ridiculous shipping charges to Australia. Never thought to search gottardo as well.


They only put it to $180 yesterday so you might not have been able to use the code. But most people don't realize Mondaine released this watch, and other than the bezel it's identical to the stop2gos selling for $500+ on eBay.

Edit: also regarding that watch, theres a super cool app for your phone that gives a virtual tour of Gottardo


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Porterjrm said:


> Thanks I went and checked PayPal and there was a tracking number there that had the package being processed as of 11-30. Still no email from Dagaz though but at least I know it's in process.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you haven't already, may want to check your spam folder for that email. It's happened to me a couple times in the past that my shipment notifications ended up in my spam folder.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> If you want the Mondaine Stop2Go but don't like black that massdrop has, this might interest you:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/p/Mondaine-Men...Strap-Quartz-Watch-A950030363hset/27021367751
> 
> ...


It's a fun watch. I ended up with the lighter almost gray/green bezel. It gets a lot of questions and comments.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

wake said:


> It's a fun watch. I ended up with the lighter almost gray/green bezel. It gets a lot of questions and comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I really like it on that strap. Also I've been using the app for like an hour now and it is so freaking cool LOL. I don't know what's more interesting, the watch or this virtual app.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Wow I really like it on that strap. Also I've been using the app for like an hour now and it is so freaking cool LOL. I don't know what's more interesting, the watch or this virtual app.


Martu strap btw. Awesome for the money so far... the thread matches the dial better than the photo represents.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

Neat strap.... Martu FTW

Best customization options for around 30 bucks. Can't beat that price/quality especially when eBay has the %off coupons



wake said:


> Martu strap btw. Awesome for the money so far... the thread matches the dial better than the photo represents.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicaneHntr (Jan 27, 2017)

Porterjrm said:


> Not a deal
> 
> Has anybody that ordered from Dagaz on Black Friday received a confirmation or anything?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. My tracking tells me mine will be delivered on Monday, 12/3


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> If you want the Mondaine Stop2Go but don't like black that massdrop has, this might interest you:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/p/Mondaine-Men...Strap-Quartz-Watch-A950030363hset/27021367751
> 
> ...


Have had my eye on this for some time. 
Gemnation has had the lowest price I've found at $249. Until now.

Still not sure if either seller will include the limited edition packaging that came with the release.

Tempted.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Porterjrm said:


> Not a deal
> 
> Has anybody that ordered from Dagaz on Black Friday received a confirmation or anything?


No direct email, Paypal email info, including tracking number, has mine currently accepted in Hong Kong, no predicted delivery date yet.


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Yes. Shipped with a tracking number.


Shipped with tracking as well for me.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

TheJohnP said:


> Have had my eye on this for some time.
> Gemnation has had the lowest price I've found at $249. Until now.
> 
> Still not sure if either seller will include the limited edition packaging that came with the release.
> ...


Even Gemnation had it for $199 last week, although they only offered the white strap version. The brown was like $245. 
They better include the special packaging though...


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Luminox Tony Kanaan chronograph A.1105, yellow dial, T25 tritium lume, sapphire crystal, $237 - $239 at your choice of sellers:
> 
> Certified's site:
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...low-dial-silicone-strap-men-s-watch-1105.html
> ...


I have the white and black version of this watch. It's a real head-turner for sure. Very high quality as well. One of the VERY few quartz watches I own. My singular complaint is that I believe these watches were originally produced quite a few years ago, so they're all NOS at this point. As such, the tritium has aged and the luminosity of the white tubes (in mine at least) is quite poor. Otherwise, a ridiculous bargain for the quality that you get.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Joelf15 said:


> The seiko samurai came in from Kohls! Beautiful watch. Can someone help me identify whether it's aligned or not? I'm fairly new to this so I really cannot spot misaligned bezels easily thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you can't tell that it's mis-aligned, that means it's aligned


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Okay last post in a row I swear.

Just wanted to let those of you who are fretting about your Zodiac purchase... my ETA as per Fedex was supposed to be on Monday, but I ended up receiving my beautiful watch just this evening! 

Overall super happy with the watch itself. Very well made and the movement is a little different than standard eta/sellita. 

Unfortunately... I noticed that the Zodiac box was bouncing around pretty freely inside the larger shipping box, so I was a bit worried about the watch. In the end though, there's no obvious physical damage that I can notice. It's been keeping good time for about 3 hours now too, as far as I can tell. I'll check how it keeps time against my Bulova precisionist over the weekend. Hopefully it wasn't banged around too much...


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

flypanam said:


> Okay last post in a row I swear.
> 
> Just wanted to let those of you who are fretting about your Zodiac purchase... my ETA as per Fedex was supposed to be on Monday, but I ended up receiving my beautiful watch just this evening!
> 
> ...


I believe they added the Swan neck system to this movement. Correct me if I am wrong but I don't think the regular ETAs have that, and I know the regular Zodiac sea wolf with the stp1-11 does not.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> I believe they added the Swan neck system to this movement. Correct me if I am wrong but I don't think the regular ETAs have that, and I know the regular Zodiac sea wolf with the stp1-11 does not.


Yep! That's the cool part about the STP3-13 movement. Though in the end for the average wearer it does absolutely nothing beneficial, it can allow for finer tuning than a usual screw-based regulator, and is just plain fancier to use than a simple screw. It's something you'd find in watches much more upmarket than this. Also, you can see that the 3-13 uses blued screws (in other parts of the watch, not regulator screws) versus the plain ones on the 1-11. Plus, it doesn't hurt that STP's movement has a 6 hour advantage over basic eta, considering the 44+ hour power reserve.

STP1-11 on the left, STP3-13 (with swan neck regulator visible) on the right:


----------



## Derek80 (Oct 14, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> I find that I too have an interest in Chinese watches and saw this in AliExpress. Note for $99.98 (plus there are discount coupons available knocking it down closer to $90) including free postage to the US, you get a dress 40mm w/sapphire crystal, leather strap, and more importantly, a Miyota 9015 movement in a see through view back case. It comes in a variety of face colors but I like the white face w/brown leather strap. I don't know how this couldn't be considered as anything other than a deal.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NAK...Male-Clock-Relogio-Masculino/32922243085.html
> 
> View attachment 13682491


Very interesting find, johnmichael, thanks for posting!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Deep Blue question.....using code DEEP, got 40% off, lowering the Bronze T100 to around $449.

What other steps can I use to get more off? 

Thanks!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Deep Blue question.....using code DEEP, got 40% off, lowering the Bronze T100 to around $449.
> 
> What other steps can I use to get more off?
> 
> Thanks!


During black Friday these models were $666 with DEEP 40% off coupon which came to $399.60.

If you email Stan at Deep Blue he might be able to honor that pricing. In general, their CS is pretty good from my experience.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Rado automatic







for less than $500 https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/rado/centrix/R30156105.pid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> Not a legible watch face post.
> 
> Massdrop has the 44m Oris Big Crown Pointer Day Automatic Watch be for $579.
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/oris-big-crown-pointer-day-automatic-watch?


So... that Oris Big Crown on MD didn't last long...
I hope MD took notice.


----------



## thecapper (May 1, 2018)

Stowa’s 24 days of Xmas Advent daily specials have begun. Hoping to score a Prodiver orange or Rhodium. Although I’m not sure 15% off is enough of a difference to make me want to take a chance on a demo model. Have no idea if my Prodiver will even be part of the sale. 

Anyway, the Stowa du jour is the Flieger Klassic 40. 

This is my first time navigating this sale. Any advice on how to work it from veterans would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

thecapper said:


> Stowa's 24 days of Xmas Advent daily specials have begun. Hoping to score a Prodiver orange or Rhodium. Although I'm not sure 15% off is enough of a difference to make me want to take a chance on a demo model. Have no idea if my Prodiver will even be part of the sale.
> 
> Anyway, the Stowa du jour is the Flieger Klassic 40.
> 
> This is my first time navigating this sale. Any advice on how to work it from veterans would be greatly appreciated.


https://www.stowa.de/en/Christmas+sale/


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

wake said:


> So... that Oris Big Crown on MD didn't last long...
> I hope MD took notice.


Looks great, but too big at 44mm.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeWatcher00 (Oct 31, 2015)

Loving the Zodiac Sea wolf that arrived a couple days ago!!


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

jcombs1 said:


> https://www.stowa.de/en/Christmas+sale/


Awww, Hell.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

winstoda said:


> Broke my usual 'never buy a Seiko online' rule over the weekend and ordered the Save the Ocean Samurai from Kohl's last weekend. Figured it's easy enough to return locally if it's misaligned. Arrived today and I'm shocked to see it's almost perfect. Looks like it drop shipped directly from Seiko... Maybe that's why it's decent? First time I've received an acceptable QC'd Seiko in a long time.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Mine just showed up. I'm pretty sure the delivery guy threw it from the truck into my front door. I heard something slam the door, and the driver was in the truck. Nevertheless, the chapter ring is aligned perfectly. No issues at all...other than the fact that I bought it for my nephew but really want to keep it for myself.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Timex Weekender chronographs, blue, green, and cream dials, back under $40 at Amazon (actually the green and cream dials may never have gone back over $40):

Blue dial, brown leather NATO, $39.97

Green dial, two-piece quick-detach brown leather, $39.97

Green dial, tan leather NATO, $39.97

Cream dial, blue nylon NATO, $37.53

These are all within a few dollars of the lowest prices seen on the camel.

The quick-detach strap on the first green one is garbage, whereas the NATO on the blue dial is okay, so of the green dials, I'd pick the second if I were buying again.


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

Does anyone know how long those Ashford Cyber Week deals are good for? Tonight or end of day tomorrow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

r0bf1ve, most of their watches stay around the same price, after various discounts, throughout the year. There are a few (DS-2, HOKUSAI!!!) that don't last as long as others, some that come back (DS-2!) and some that just languish because they are undesirable. That's what I've gathered from my experience.


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

ManOnTime said:


> I am not singling out these members, but I am using their quotes to make an observation.
> 
> I personally find it humorous that the Cult of Seiko is so strong and so pervasive that such obvious QC issues across many of their lines, some of which cost hundreds of dollars, boils down to "Eh, it's not as bad as it could be!".


Since I am one of the members quoted, let me make an observation as well. My reply had nothing to do with the Cult of Seiko, but rather an attempt to prevent a newbie from falling victim to the group think mind set that because he bought a Seiko it MUST have a misaligned bezel/chaper ring, he just wasn't able to see it. In this particular situation, I think the watch is aligned very well, no one can say 100% the aligment is PERFECT because of the angle of the picture.

Misaligment can happen on any brand of watch, I just bought a Zodiac Sea Wolf (Swiss made, and not cheap) and guess what, the bezel is off a hair to the left. I could keep returning the watch in hopes of getting one with a "perfectly" aligned bezel but then what? The first scratch and the watch isn't perfect anymore. Or say I just get a refund, then I miss out on a great deal on a watch I've wanted for a long time all over a bezel that's off by .0005%. While I hope any watch I buy is perfect, most have a flaw of some kind if you look hard enough.


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

TimeWatcher00 said:


> Loving the Zodiac Sea wolf that arrived a couple days ago!!


I might end up smacking myself for not pulling the trigger on this...that looks so great.


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I'm pretty sure the delivery guy threw it from the truck into my front door...Nevertheless, the chapter ring is aligned perfectly. No issues at all....


The delivery guy wasn't throwing your package, he was aligning your chapter ring. He didn't charge you extra?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> If you want the Mondaine Stop2Go but don't like black that massdrop has, this might interest you:
> 
> $180 Stop2Go
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. I couldn't resist! That green bezel and the stop2go movement makes it such a unique piece. Limited to 2016 pieces too.

I've seem some pieces online which show the bezel with quite a bit of wear on it. Pretty darn cool. (If that's your thing)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Soulspawn said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I couldn't resist! That green bezel and the stop2go movement makes it such a unique piece. Limited to 2016 pieces too.
> 
> I've seem some pieces online which show the bezel with quite a bit of wear on it. Pretty darn cool. (If that's your thing)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem! I have noticed like 5 others purchased since I posted earlier today, however the quantity remaining has not changed. Not sure what will happen....
I will be very angry if it gets cancelled.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

TimeWatcher00 said:


> Loving the Zodiac Sea wolf that arrived a couple days ago!!


Okay I thought I had been watching this thread very closely and I know some Sea Wolfs were on sale but is that bronze or is that just the lighting? That thing is gorgeous.

Could you remind me where and for how much as I clearly missed it somehow.

Thank you


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Osteoman said:


> Okay I thought I had been watching this thread very closely and I know some Sea Wolfs were on sale but is that bronze or is that just the lighting? That thing is gorgeous.
> 
> Could you remind me where and for how much as I clearly missed it somehow.
> 
> Thank you


Not bronze, stainless steel from watch station international, and was roughly $350


----------



## TimGodsil (Mar 11, 2016)

KOHLS

Friends and Family 25% off: HOLIDAY25
10% of Watches: WATCHES10


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> If you want the Mondaine Stop2Go but don't like black that massdrop has, this might interest you:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/p/Mondaine-Men...Strap-Quartz-Watch-A950030363hset/27021367751
> 
> ...


Ah, crap. I'm such a sucker for things that have history like this, especially if such things include a piece of that history.

I happened to pick up an automatic Mondaine Classic Day Date via watchgooroo, which arrived yesterday, and it's exceeded my expectations. The simplistic, yet functional dial with its bold hour markers and hands set it apart from anything else I have and that second hand gives it just enough of a pop of color and character!

I'm officially hooked on Mondaine right now and I'm really excited to get this watch. I've always been interested in the Stop2Go movement too, which is an extra bonus with this watch.

Thanks for the heads up on the watch!

Note: I removed the pics from the quoted post to save those who are just scrolling through.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

NAD
I got my Mido Commander II chronometer from Joma. 
It's as nice looking as I'd expected it to be. But:
The chronometer certificate is unsigned (???) And

The bracelet uses screws. The screws are so small and so tight, my regular (cheap) Jewelers set won't work.

I may have to take it somewhere to get the bracelet resized. :-/










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Perdendosi said:


> NAD
> I got my Mido Commander II chronometer from Joma.
> It's as nice looking as I'd expected it to be. But:
> The chronometer certificate is unsigned (???) And
> ...


Buy a set of these, not inexpensive but very good quality.

https://www.wihatools.com/screwdrivers/precision


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> Buy a set of these, not inexpensive but very good quality.
> 
> https://www.wihatools.com/screwdrivers/precision
> 
> View attachment 13684055


Haven't used that brand but I got some individual Wera screwdrivers from Amazon for a few dollars each. They work great.


----------



## TimeWatcher00 (Oct 31, 2015)

Osteoman said:


> Okay I thought I had been watching this thread very closely and I know some Sea Wolfs were on sale but is that bronze or is that just the lighting? That thing is gorgeous.
> 
> Could you remind me where and for how much as I clearly missed it somehow.
> 
> Thank you


Not bronze, just stainless steel. After the coupons, it was $380 with tax. The sale price was 600 and then 30% off sale items coupon plus a 15% off coupon that you get for e-mail sign-up

http://www.watchstation.com/en_US/s...ntCategoryId=425086&parent_category_rn=425587

There is another model of sea wolf still there and I believe they still have a 25% coupon on the website with the 15% e-mail sign-up that you can get. There are also sea dragons available there


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ball is monitoring this thread. :-d

$1299

ENGINEER III DREAMER
EXTREME READABILITY FOR A VISIONARY CALLING.
Complete unselfishness, enduring commitment and the willingness to dare the impossible. BALL Explorer Dr. Geoffrey Tabin restores sight to millions of people in the developing world. In proud support of his mission, the limited edition Engineer III Dreamer - available in chronometer or non-chronometer models. Featuring the luminosity of 1mm micro gas tube numerals and hour markers alongside the strength of stainless steel and Titanium carbide (TiC coating). Every timepiece will enable the Himalayan Cataract Project, co-founded by Dr. Tabin, to perform three surgeries and change lives forever.


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

Sorry, I didn't hit Reply with Quote, but I'm referring to Perdendosi's Mido Commander II post - my reply is in bold below, if it helps:

_NAD
I got my Mido Commander II chronometer from Joma.
It's as nice looking as I'd expected it to be. But:
The chronometer certificate is unsigned (???) And

The bracelet uses screws. The screws are so small and so tight, my regular (cheap) Jewelers set won't work.

I may have to take it somewhere to get the bracelet resized. :-/_

*Just make sure those "screws" aren't push pins first. Happened to me once where I tried hard to size a bracelet with what I thought were screwed in links - turned out they were push pins when I viewed them under a jeweler's loupe! Not familiar with Mido bracelets and what they use....beautiful watch!*


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

TimGodsil said:


> KOHLS / Friends and Family 25% off: HOLIDAY25 / 10% of Watches: WATCHES10


The usual Bulova Lunar Pilot watch that comes up when Kohl's runs their watches on sale.

*$301.00* net after coupons
-* $18.06 *after ebates 6% rebate
*- $60.00 *kohl's cash ($10 per $50)
*NET-ish $222.94*


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

TimeWatcher00 said:


> Loving the Zodiac Sea wolf that arrived a couple days ago!!


Great!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Perdendosi said:


> NAD
> I got my Mido Commander II chronometer from Joma.
> It's as nice looking as I'd expected it to be. But:
> The chronometer certificate is unsigned (???) And
> ...


Some brands glue their screwed pins together to prevent them from falling out. I have an Oris Aquis and the pins were glued. The solution is to heat up the pin with a soldering iron then try to unscrew the pins.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Pneuma said:


> Some brands glue their screwed pins together to prevent them from falling out. I have an Oris Aquis and the pins were glued. The solution is to heat up the pin with a soldering iron then try to unscrew the pins.


A more safer option would be to run it under some hot water for a couple minutes. Feel like the soldering iron may cause some unnecessary damage. My Ball Watch and Omega speedy had some screws that were stuck and placing the bracelet in some hot water was enough to get them to loosen up. On the other hand once these screws are opened they can have a tendency to loosen while wearing the watch, so get some of the weaker loc-tite (think it's the purple color) and put some on the threads when putting screws back in. It has sufficient holding power that the screw won't loosen, but will still be able to be be taken out in the future if necessary.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

raheelc said:


> A more safer option would be to run it under some hot water for a couple minutes. Feel like the soldering iron may cause some unnecessary damage. My Ball Watch and Omega speedy had some screws that were stuck and placing the bracelet in some hot water was enough to get them to loosen up. On the other hand once these screws are opened they can have a tendency to loosen while wearing the watch, so get some of the weaker loc-tite (think it's the purple color) and put some on the threads when putting screws back in. It has sufficient holding power that the screw won't loosen, but will still be able to be be taken out in the future if necessary.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


I've also had success using a hair dryer to help loosen pins/screws. In fact, just did that recently on the geckota Milanese diver.


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

cairoanan said:


> I've also had success using a hair dryer to help loosen pins/screws. In fact, just did that recently on the geckota Milanese diver.


That's good to know


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Awww, there goes my BF watch abstention... great combo!



wake said:


> It's a fun watch. I ended up with the lighter almost gray/green bezel. It gets a lot of questions and comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Rainshadow said:


> Awww, there goes my BF watch abstention... great combo!


You forgot the #1, most important rule of watch buying abstention: unsubscribe from this thread.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

raheelc said:


> A more safer option would be to run it under some hot water for a couple minutes. Feel like the soldering iron may cause some unnecessary damage. My Ball Watch and Omega speedy had some screws that were stuck and placing the bracelet in some hot water was enough to get them to loosen up. On the other hand once these screws are opened they can have a tendency to loosen while wearing the watch, so get some of the weaker loc-tite (think it's the purple color) and put some on the threads when putting screws back in. It has sufficient holding power that the screw won't loosen, but will still be able to be be taken out in the future if necessary.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


It's the blue Locktite that is intended to be removable with hand tools.

Don't use the red on a watch. Red is designed for permanent assemblies.


----------



## bogray57 (Jan 6, 2014)

Dunno if this deal is targeted or not...great price on a 'beater' *Timex Expedition Scout 40*...40mm, mineral crystal, Indiglo, 50M water resistance. *$27.78* plus free shipping. Other colorways/strap combos available with varying discounts. (Note possible mis-labeling of the strap on this model...image shows brown leather, but description says olive slip-thru. Timex site shows same watch with the brown leather. I pulled the trigger on this so I'll see what arrives.)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01JO75XGA/ref=twister_B01LXGLVDR?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Credit goes to SD: https://slickdeals.net/f/12385951-s...ograph-watch-117-95-free-shipping?v=1&src=pdw









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeWatcher00 (Oct 31, 2015)

panos_ioannou said:


> Great!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The ONLY thing that bothers me about the watch is that the lume for the hour and minute hands are nearly identical. The minute hand should have a longer line. The non-date version is different with longer lume for minute hand


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

TimeWatcher00 said:


> The ONLY thing that bothers me about the watch is that the lume for the hour and minute hands are nearly identical. The minute hand should have a longer line. The non-date version is different with longer lume for minute hand


That's a small detail that can be forgotten due to the beauty of this piece.. am I right?


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Hamilton GMT Automatic on bracelet for $485 after ebates 3% cash back. Retail $1325. Camel3x low $650. I posted this watch a couple months ago at $605 and thought that was a deal!
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...gmt-auto/H32695131.pid?nid=sct_H32695131&so=1









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeWatcher00 (Oct 31, 2015)

panos_ioannou said:


> That's a small detail that can be forgotten due to the beauty of this piece.. am I right?


Certainly..and I was actually thinking that the no date version is nicer, however the date is something that I glance at just as often as the time, so I'd hate to lose that feature. This watch is up there with the Alpinist on my favorites list (of what I own). Both offer so much bang for the buck in the $350-400 range!


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

TimeWatcher00 said:


> Certainly..and I was actually thinking that the no date version is nicer, however the date is something that I glance at just as often as the time, so I'd hate to lose that feature. This watch is up there with the Alpinist on my favorites list (of what I own). Both offer so much bang for the buck in the $350-400 range!


Where did you find this watch so cheap?


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Not bronze, stainless steel from watch station international, and was roughly $350


Thank you. Is interesting the lighting definitely makes it look a little bronze. But very very nice either way.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

TimeWatcher00 said:


> Not bronze, just stainless steel. After the coupons, it was $380 with tax. The sale price was 600 and then 30% off sale items coupon plus a 15% off coupon that you get for e-mail sign-up
> 
> http://www.watchstation.com/en_US/s...ntCategoryId=425086&parent_category_rn=425587
> 
> There is another model of sea wolf still there and I believe they still have a 25% coupon on the website with the 15% e-mail sign-up that you can get. There are also sea dragons available there


Thank you. I may have to have one of those. Very very nice.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Casio "Royale" World Time AE1200WHD-1A Stainless Steel Digital Watch - *$18.75* from Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0094B79CI/ref=ord_cart_shr?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## TexWatcher (Jul 21, 2018)

I was surprised to see the Seiko Save the Ocean Solar Chrono at my local Costco for $199 yesterday. Seems like a great deal and now I wish I had grabbed one.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Elkins45 said:


> It's the blue Locktite that is intended to be removable with hand tools.
> 
> Don't use the red on a watch. Red is designed for permanent assemblies.


The purplish tube that says Threadlocker 222 on the tube is also low strength and removable with hand tools:

Loctite 555339 222 Purple Low Strength Thread Locker Tube, 6-milliliter https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002KKTT0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_ssSaCbXDCNJH8

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

B Swiss by Bucherer Men's Prestige Chrono 38mm Automatic Watch - Choice of Color - *$450* from watchgooroo on ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/B-Swiss-by...mwTshZxgv3JaiLc9DJ74IgQ&LH_ItemCondition=1000


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

That looks like old product. Locktite doesn't list this product. Only Blue 271 (handtools), or Red 271 (heat needed).

I've used the 271 and you definitely don't want that on a tiny watch fastener. Proceed with caution!

They are all in red tubes, I'm not sure why Locktite thinks that is a good idea...
Specialty Adhesives from Loctite Products | Threadlocking / Mechanical Gasketing | Loctite Adhesives



raheelc said:


> The purplish tube that says Threadlocker 222 on the tube is also low strength and removable with hand tools:
> 
> Loctite 555339 222 Purple Low Strength Thread Locker Tube, 6-milliliter https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002KKTT0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_ssSaCbXDCNJH8
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

riff raff said:


> That looks like old product. Locktite doesn't list this product. Only Blue 271 (handtools), or Red 271 (heat needed).
> 
> I've used the 271 and you definitely don't want that on a tiny watch fastener. Proceed with caution!
> 
> ...


Possibly. I used the product I listed and it worked just fine, and I was able to remove the screws as well. Maybe they discontinued it.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

Metallman said:


> Since I am one of the members quoted, let me make an observation as well. My reply had nothing to do with the Cult of Seiko, but rather an attempt to prevent a newbie from falling victim to the group think mind set that because he bought a Seiko it MUST have a misaligned bezel/chaper ring, he just wasn't able to see it. In this particular situation, I think the watch is aligned very well, no one can say 100% the aligment is PERFECT because of the angle of the picture.
> 
> Misaligment can happen on any brand of watch, I just bought a Zodiac Sea Wolf (Swiss made, and not cheap) and guess what, the bezel is off a hair to the left. I could keep returning the watch in hopes of getting one with a "perfectly" aligned bezel but then what? The first scratch and the watch isn't perfect anymore. Or say I just get a refund, then I miss out on a great deal on a watch I've wanted for a long time all over a bezel that's off by .0005%. While I hope any watch I buy is perfect, most have a flaw of some kind if you look hard enough.


Let's be fair, sure misaligned chapter rings and dials happen beyond Seiko but it's a much more prevalent issue with Seiko than any other brand I'm aware of...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Bloomingdale's has a 25% friends and family sale, including several watch brands. Saw Hamilton, Tissot, Raymond Weil, and more included. Best deal seemed to be this Victorinox.

Regularly $95
On sale for $71


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

Remind me... is Ashford an AD for Hamilton?



Dub Rubb said:


> Hamilton GMT Automatic on bracelet for $485 after ebates 3% cash back. Retail $1325. Camel3x low $650. I posted this watch a couple months ago at $605 and thought that was a deal!
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...gmt-auto/H32695131.pid?nid=sct_H32695131&so=1


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

recapt said:


> Remind me... is Ashford an AD for Hamilton?


Negative


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

recapt said:


> Remind me... is Ashford an AD for Hamilton?


They sold Zenith with Zenith factory warranty cards, but that's it.

Ashford appears to be on its last legs. It's just shriveling and blowing into the internet history books.

They made a big push with their Vault, where only certain distinguished customers had access. That died off. Zenith is gone. I really don't know what's to come for them. Doesn't look good.


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

TheJohnP said:


> Bloomingdale's has a 25% friends and family sale, including several watch brands. Saw Hamilton, Tissot, Raymond Weil, and more included. Best deal seemed to be this Victorinox.
> 
> Regularly $95
> On sale for $71
> ...


Still 69.99 at STP: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...2018-a-4604625-post47544405.html#post47544405


----------



## adamfink1 (Jul 29, 2018)

Robotaz said:


> recapt said:
> 
> 
> > Remind me... is Ashford an AD for Hamilton?
> ...


Yikes


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> They sold Zenith with Zenith factory warranty cards, but that's it.
> 
> Ashford appears to be on its last legs. It's just shriveling and blowing into the internet history books.
> 
> They made a big push with their Vault, where only certain distinguished customers had access. That died off. Zenith is gone. I really don't know what's to come for them. Doesn't look good.


I've bought several watches from Ashford within the past year. I see no evidence that they're in danger of folding.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Not a deal.

I received my Zodiac Super Seawolf 53 Compression in today (that's a mouthful).

I'm super disappointed by the quality of the case, dial, and bezel. The bracelet is well made but the clasp is a nightmare. You need long fingernails to open it.

I thought it would be nicer than the Combat Sub and I was wrong.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Surprising


lxnastynotch93 said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> I received my Zodiac Super Seawolf 53 Compression in today (that's a mouthful).
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Not a deal...

My BF order from glycine-direct was scheduled to be delivered yesterday. SO was working from home so I told her to expect a package from Fedex. Got an email notification from Fedex that it was delivered at ~9am. I asked her to grab it since it was raining out, but she said there wasn't any package at our door or in the mailbox (cold and rainy out so felt bad about the wild goose chase). I've had weird happenings with USPS/amazon tracking saying that package being delivered when it wasn't so figured it was something similar. ~2pm later that day I get an email from ebay that says the package was delivered, again have her check and there's nothing?! I double check tracking at Fedex and it says it was delivered at 5pm??? Maybe they're sending me info in eastern time (I'm in PST)? Ebay tracking says it was delivered at 9am, Fedex tracking says it was delivered at 5pm. 

Sounds like a cluster f of info going on, and I've got nothing to stand on since both entities say it was delivered and signature on delivery wasn't required (I've had tons of deliveries left in my mailbox and door with no issues). Not sure what to do. I filed a claim with ebay to get it noted on their side, even though it seems like a fedex issue. Fedex contact # leads me no where. Fortunately, I paid with amex in case ebay doesn't want to help refund me. 

Anyone experience a similar situation and can give any advice?


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

studiompd said:


> Not a deal...
> 
> My BF order from glycine-direct was scheduled to be delivered yesterday. SO was working from home so I told her to expect a package from Fedex. Got an email notification from Fedex that it was delivered at ~9am. I asked her to grab it since it was raining out, but she said there wasn't any package at our door or in the mailbox (cold and rainy out so felt bad about the wild goose chase). I've had weird happenings with USPS/amazon tracking saying that package being delivered when it wasn't so figured it was something similar. ~2pm later that day I get an email from ebay that says the package was delivered, again have her check and there's nothing?! I double check tracking at Fedex and it says it was delivered at 5pm??? Maybe they're sending me info in eastern time (I'm in PST)? Ebay tracking says it was delivered at 9am, Fedex tracking says it was delivered at 5pm.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about this. I do know delivery drivers sometimes scan packages as delivered and then end up delivering them the next day, if they don't have time to deliver them on the actual scheduled delivery day. I've had that happen to me a couple times with ups/USPS. The tracking showed as delivered but I didn't receive it until the next day. In your case since FedEx doesn't usually do Saturday delivery, maybe it will show up on Monday? Also, maybe check with neighbors?

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> I received my Zodiac Super Seawolf 53 Compression in today (that's a mouthful).
> 
> ...


Pictures or this nightmare is just a dream.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob_the_Wino (Oct 10, 2018)

studiompd said:


> Not a deal...
> 
> My BF order from glycine-direct was scheduled to be delivered yesterday. SO was working from home so I told her to expect a package from Fedex. Got an email notification from Fedex that it was delivered at ~9am. I asked her to grab it since it was raining out, but she said there wasn't any package at our door or in the mailbox (cold and rainy out so felt bad about the wild goose chase). I've had weird happenings with USPS/amazon tracking saying that package being delivered when it wasn't so figured it was something similar. ~2pm later that day I get an email from ebay that says the package was delivered, again have her check and there's nothing?! I double check tracking at Fedex and it says it was delivered at 5pm??? Maybe they're sending me info in eastern time (I'm in PST)? Ebay tracking says it was delivered at 9am, Fedex tracking says it was delivered at 5pm.
> 
> ...


I had a headache with FedEx earlier this year, though it was a signature required delivery in my case. After two delivery attempt notes on my door I redirected to a local pickup center instead, and got over a week's worth of "On truck for delivery today" status updates which turned out to be wrong. Online support was useless, phone support was useless at first too, until I finally got one guy who had a clue and gave enough of a damn to do more than shrug at me and tell me to wait more. I still don't know what was going on all that while, or why Shemp Joe and Curly were running the show, but delivery was finally made from the local routing center to the local pickup point after nearly a fortnight of mind-numbing incompetence.

All I can suggest in your case is to keep all those notifications as evidence of the untrustworthiness of their delivery notifications, and keep calling until you get that one guy who's actually helpful. Also insist on proof of delivery; they should have a digital photo of your package sitting on your porch for non-signature deliveries. And for future deliveries, get a security camera installed at the door that timestamps the video, and try to get some other carrier.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

raheelc said:


> Sorry to hear about this. I do know delivery drivers sometimes scan packages as delivered and then end up delivering them the next day, if they don't have time to deliver them on the actual scheduled delivery day. I've had that happen to me a couple times with ups/USPS. The tracking showed as delivered but I didn't receive it until the next day. In your case since FedEx doesn't usually do Saturday delivery, maybe it will show up on Monday? Also, maybe check with neighbors?
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Thanks for the advice and optimism! Ebay claims guy said he's fielded similar calls and that he himself experienced a similar situation where, fortunately for him, it came after the weekend on Monday. Also, I didn't know Fedex doesn't deliver on saturday, I'll remember that and won't peek out the window every 10 minutes lol. ANyways, I'll keep a reasonable 50/50 attitude on this one and double check with the neighbors.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Rabirnie said:


> Pictures or this nightmare is just a dream.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure pictures do it justice - its something you have to have in your hands to understand. The finishing on the sides of the case looks like it just came out of the forging die. The bezel has tons of play in it, and the click action is loud. The dial is okay, but nothing special. I've been chasing this model for 2 years, so I had expectations it would be phenomenal.

The issue with the clasp is shown in this review. The reviewer glosses over it, but its a huge annoyance.






Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Bob_the_Wino said:


> I had a headache with FedEx earlier this year, though it was a signature required delivery in my case. After two delivery attempt notes on my door I redirected to a local pickup center instead, and got over a week's worth of "On truck for delivery today" status updates which turned out to be wrong. Online support was useless, phone support was useless at first too, until I finally got one guy who had a clue and gave enough of a damn to do more than shrug at me and tell me to wait more. I still don't know what was going on all that while, or why Shemp Joe and Curly were running the show, but delivery was finally made from the local routing center to the local pickup point after nearly a fortnight of mind-numbing incompetence.
> 
> All I can suggest in your case is to keep all those notifications as evidence of the untrustworthiness of their delivery notifications, and keep calling until you get that one guy who's actually helpful. Also insist on proof of delivery; they should have a digital photo of your package sitting on your porch for non-signature deliveries. And for future deliveries, get a security camera installed at the door that timestamps the video, and try to get some other carrier.


Ha, ya, I was thinking of putting up a security cam for incidents just like this. Unfortunately, there is a "Proof of delivery" note associated with the tracking #, basically saying that it was "delivered at 9am and left at door, no signature required", but no pic of course. Worse case scenario is ebay and fedex see that it was delivered, job done, your word against fedex notation nonsense.

Thanks for the humor - it does remind me that all things considered its just a watch, but, well you know...


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

I've had issues with FedEx not wanting to leave cheap items at the door (huge PIA with the no Saturdays thing) so now when something is shipped FedEx I always have them deliver it to the Walgreens near me instead. Walgreens is open late so you can pick it up whenever.

https://www.fedex.com/en-us/shipping/onsite/walgreens-package-pickup.html

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

Sorry to hear that, unfortunately for anything under $750 Signature is not required and you are kinda screwed in terms of eBay buyer protection because there is delivery confirmation. I would think twice about buying something under $750 on ebay but not insignificant amount of money in the future.

However i think your chance of receiving it in the next few days is still pretty good, more than 50/50, prob 80%

now about Seikos, I think they are reasonable watches but NOT WORTH the MONEY, they should be a lot cheaper than they are now, I suspect Seiko has a higher profit margin than Swiss counter parts


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

[not a deal]

my one BF watch purchase arrived. Squale 30 ATMOS GMT. 10% off list price worked for me! Sorry my pictures are horrible...


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

studiompd said:


> Not a deal...
> 
> My BF order from glycine-direct was scheduled to be delivered yesterday. SO was working from home so I told her to expect a package from Fedex. Got an email notification from Fedex that it was delivered at ~9am. I asked her to grab it since it was raining out, but she said there wasn't any package at our door or in the mailbox (cold and rainy out so felt bad about the wild goose chase). I've had weird happenings with USPS/amazon tracking saying that package being delivered when it wasn't so figured it was something similar. ~2pm later that day I get an email from ebay that says the package was delivered, again have her check and there's nothing?! I double check tracking at Fedex and it says it was delivered at 5pm??? Maybe they're sending me info in eastern time (I'm in PST)? Ebay tracking says it was delivered at 9am, Fedex tracking says it was delivered at 5pm.
> 
> ...





studiompd said:


> Thanks for the advice and optimism! Ebay claims guy said he's fielded similar calls and that he himself experienced a similar situation where, fortunately for him, it came after the weekend on Monday. Also, I didn't know Fedex doesn't deliver on saturday, I'll remember that and won't peek out the window every 10 minutes lol. ANyways, I'll keep a reasonable 50/50 attitude on this one and double check with the neighbors.


I got one watch from Glycine Direct on the 15%. Then they dropped the price and the 10% hit, so I bought again and will return the first one. The cheaper buy hasn't shown up yet. It's said scheduled delivery for today, but tracking hasn't updated since Wednesday. I think the first one was delivered early. I'm not a big Fedex fan myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

raheelc said:


> The purplish tube that says Threadlocker 222 on the tube is also low strength and removable with hand tools:
> 
> Loctite 555339 222 Purple Low Strength Thread Locker Tube, 6-milliliter https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002KKTT0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_ssSaCbXDCNJH8
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


GS Hypo Cement is probably better suited to the task.
https://gssupplies.com/gs-hypo-cement/


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I'm not sure pictures do it justice - its something you have to have in your hands to understand. The finishing on the sides of the case looks like it just came out of the forging die. The bezel has tons of play in it, and the click action is loud. The dial is okay, but nothing special. I've been chasing this model for 2 years, so I had expectations it would be phenomenal.
> 
> The issue with the clasp is shown in this review. The reviewer glosses over it, but its a huge annoyance.
> 
> ...


The clasp was a bit of a minor hassle for me when I owned the green version. I found that if you hold both sides of the clasp rather then pulling at the middle it was much easier. It took a little finessing however I eventually got the hang of getting it open much easier.

As far as fit and finish, etc. For under $500 I'd say it's not too bad to me. For the price went for recently I'd say they are pretty good. At $1000 it's pretty bad.

I kept mine for quite a while however it didn't make the keepers cut when I started downsizing.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

batmansk6 said:


> I've had issues with FedEx not wanting to leave cheap items at the door (huge PIA with the no Saturdays thing) so now when something is shipped FedEx I always have them deliver it to the Walgreens near me instead. Walgreens is open late so you can pick it up whenever.
> 
> https://www.fedex.com/en-us/shipping/onsite/walgreens-package-pickup.html
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


I've actually used this option before for a laptop. I had them reroute it for pickup at the local walgreens. I kept checking to see if it was ready for pickup but it didn't update for like a week. I called walgreens, they said it wasn't there. I asked to check again, and what do you know, its there. I go to pick it up, and they can't find it!! I can see all the boxes ready for pick up, and the one I thought was it was already looked at by the csr who nodded her head saying no. I tell them I just called and there's like 5 headless chickens sqawking around asking where it is. I then tell them to bring the one box that I thought was it over, and sure enough, that was the laptop. AFter that experience, I said never again with walgreens pickup.



UAconcorde said:


> Sorry to hear that, unfortunately for anything under $750 Signature is not required and you are kinda screwed in terms of eBay buyer protection because there is delivery confirmation. I would think twice about buying something under $750 on ebay but not insignificant amount of money in the future.
> 
> However i think your chance of receiving it in the next few days is still pretty good, more than 50/50, prob 80%
> 
> now about Seikos, I think they are reasonable watches but NOT WORTH the MONEY, they should be a lot cheaper than they are now, I suspect Seiko has a higher profit margin than Swiss counter parts


The worst part is, when you make a claim with ebay about a missing package, its against the seller, not the shipper! Leaves the onus on the seller on how to resolve. This makes no sense to me as its not the seller's fault in this case.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

studiompd said:


> I've actually used this option before for a laptop. I had them reroute it for pickup at the local walgreens. I kept checking to see if it was ready for pickup but it didn't update for like a week. I called walgreens, they said it wasn't there. I asked to check again, and what do you know, its there. I go to pick it up, and they can't find it!! I can see all the boxes ready for pick up, and the one I thought was it was already looked at by the csr who nodded her head saying no. I tell them I just called and there's like 5 headless chickens sqawking around asking where it is. I then tell them to bring the one box that I thought was it over, and sure enough, that was the laptop. AFter that experience, I said never again with walgreens pickup.
> 
> The worst part is, when you make a claim with ebay about a missing package, its against the seller, not the shipper! Leaves the onus on the seller on how to resolve. This makes no sense to me as its not the seller's fault in this case.


Pretty sure seller has to make the claim to the shipper about the missing package since the seller is the customer of the shipper. All around sucks for both seller and buyer.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Bruce R said:


> I've bought several watches from Ashford within the past year. I see no evidence that they're in danger of folding.


I didn't say you can't still buy watches there or that they're in danger of folding.

Let me no clearer so I don't spread confusion. I'm saying Ashford used to kick ass and now they suck. It's very disappointing if you knew the Ashford from 5-10 years ago. They were the best online retailer for WIS IMO.

I've hijacked enough, but for those in this very thread who remember how awesome Black Friday used to be at Ashford, we're reminiscing. The good ole days of $4K El Primeros and $3K solid gold watches, which BTW the have a gold Armand Nicolet that is a fine watch for the money.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Regarding lost deliveries. 

One of the strangest I've dealt with was for some reason Kohl's sent some large moderately expensive rugs via smart post (FedEx picks up and takes to the local USPS for final delivery). Normally this is done with small packages and it made no sense doing this with larges rugs. The tracking showed they looked around locally and then nothing. Started a trace and it looked like they were just gone. Then a couple weeks later UPS shows up with them. Yep UPS. No idea how they got them since smart post is between FedEx and USPS. 

Another time FedEx claimed they delivered a stroller however I did not get it. Two days later it showed up.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

BF INCOMING:

The Glycine 'Ambush' combat sub from BF 15% off EBay / Glycine direct arrived yesterday. I'm really disappointed. The bracelet is Terrible. It's just a Noisy cheapass piece of caca

However, my Traser 42mm P59 from massdrop arrived today. WOW . I only paid 175.00 . The lowest i'd Seen the 42mm was 270.00
If you like MilSpec tritium Swiss stuff and your not familiar w/ Traser you gotta check them out. A true Swiss Watch designed and manufactured in Switzerland. Very good stuff. https://www.watchuseek.com/review-traser-p59-m-essential/

Here's some Quick 'n Dirty's


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

sickondivers said:


> BF INCOMING:
> 
> The Glycine 'Ambush' combat sub from BF 15% off EBay / Glycine direct arrived yesterday. I'm really disappointed. The bracelet is Terrible. It's just a Noisy cheapass piece of caca
> 
> ...


I'll agree on the glycine bracelet, it is noisy and not very substantial feeling. It's also a serious hair puller. For the price though overall not going to complain much. Lugs are drilled so it's easy to change. You could probably unload the bracelet back on ebay to get some additional money back and pickup a decent strap.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Regarding the Mondaine I posted yesterday, looks like 20+ of you guys bought it after I Posted the deal haha. It still says 5 available for some reason, but the percentage sold has steadily increased. I messaged the seller regarding the packaging included but they haven't replied yet. I can only imagine what the seller is thinking when they see 25 of these were sold in a day randomly LOL


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

This appears to be a bargain since it is $799 at Jomas: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ball-Train...rentrq:6c29919a1670a99b5c3513affffc0bb8|iid:1


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

impetusera said:


> I'll agree on the glycine bracelet, it is noisy and not very substantial feeling. It's also a serious hair puller. For the price though overall not going to complain much. Lugs are drilled so it's easy to change. You could probably unload the bracelet back on ebay to get some additional money back and pickup a decent strap.


Yes impetusera I realize you bought one too. I've been following your posts. In a fit of rage and desperation I almost Messaged you yesterday. I'm infuriated with the bracelet and conversely, just have nothing but hatred towards the watch. Thanks for the advice / Suggestion. I'm gonna try to chill out and re-examine things with this piece tomorrow or monday


----------



## DavisEcho (Oct 31, 2018)

Not a deal. Missus just asked for matching Mvmt watches. Any deals floating for them or something similar quality?


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

DavisEcho said:


> Not a deal. Missus just asked for matching Mvmt watches. Any deals floating for them or something similar quality?


LOL I dont think you want anything with similar quality....


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

impetusera said:


> Pretty sure seller has to make the claim to the shipper about the missing package since the seller is the customer of the shipper. All around sucks for both seller and buyer.


Not sure if that's the case 100% of the time; or, at least it wasn't for me. I recently sold some items via eBay (less than $30 worth of stuff). Mailed them through USPS with tracking (but no signature required, simply because of the relatively low dollar value). Anyhoo, a few days later and I see through USPS tracking that the parcel was delivered and figured it was a done deal at that point. A few days later I get an email from the buyer stating that they never received the merch. Seeing as this was the first time I've ever had an issue with a transaction on ebay as a seller, I reiterated to the buyer that USPS shows it as delivered and I suggested they reach out to either eBay or USPS. A few days go buy and I receive notification from eBay that he opened a case requesting that I refund him for his purchase. Long story short, the claim was opened for all of about 10 minutes after I sent eBay the USPS tracking # and proof that USPS showed it as delivered. Claim closed in my favor.


----------



## DavisEcho (Oct 31, 2018)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> LOL I dont think you want anything with similar quality....


Are they that bad? She just wants a quartz that matches for date night. Maybe $200 per watch max budget.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

sickondivers said:


> Yes impetusera I realize you bought one too. I've been following your posts. In a fit of rage and desperation I almost Messaged you yesterday. I'm infuriated with the bracelet and conversely, just have nothing but hatred towards the watch. Thanks for the advice / Suggestion. I'm gonna try to chill out and re-examine things with this piece tomorrow or monday


Why the rage, desperation, anger and hatred? Glycine-Direct offers free returns and they even pick up the return shipping charges. Problem solved. Namaste.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> Why the rage, desperation, anger and hatred? Glycine-Direct offers free returns and they even pick up the return shipping charges. Problem solved. Namaste.


I think buyer pays return postage, but still not bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> I messaged the seller regarding the packaging included but they haven't replied yet.


The condition is listed as "New with tags: A brand-new, unused, unopened, undamaged item in its original packaging (where packaging is applicable). Packaging should be the same as what is found in a retail store". I'll be interested in what you hear back.

I'm one of the "many" that ordered after you posted. I've been looking at Mondaine for a long time. The stop2go + bargain price was enough to push me over the edge.

Worst case, I'll know about the packaging etc. by next Friday.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

DavisEcho said:


> Are they that bad? She just wants a quartz that matches for date night. Maybe $200 per watch max budget.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Personally I've never owned one, but they are NOT worth any more than like $20. Look at citizen eco drive, Seiko, or even Timex around that budget. That way the watch won't break after like 8 months. I don't really follow deals for cheaper quartz watches so I can't say where a good place to look is....


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Regarding the Mondaine I posted yesterday, looks like 20+ of you guys bought it after I Posted the deal haha. It still says 5 available for some reason, but the percentage sold has steadily increased. I messaged the seller regarding the packaging included but they haven't replied yet. I can only imagine what the seller is thinking when they see 25 of these were sold in a day randomly LOL


It was hard for me not to add to that total.... and the Zodiac "Pizza Party" as well


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

ffeingol said:


> The condition is listed as "New with tags: A brand-new, unused, unopened, undamaged item in its original packaging (where packaging is applicable). Packaging should be the same as what is found in a retail store". I'll be interested in what you hear back.
> 
> I'm one of the "many" that ordered after you posted. I've been looking at Mondaine for a long time. The stop2go + bargain price was enough to push me over the edge.
> 
> Worst case, I'll know about the packaging etc. by next Friday.


I just hope they didn't accidentally oversell the product and not have the inventory for these purchases.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> The clasp was a bit of a minor hassle for me when I owned the green version. I found that if you hold both sides of the clasp rather then pulling at the middle it was much easier. It took a little finessing however I eventually got the hang of getting it open much easier.
> 
> As far as fit and finish, etc. For under $500 I'd say it's not too bad to me. For the price went for recently I'd say they are pretty good. At $1000 it's pretty bad.
> 
> I kept mine for quite a while however it didn't make the keepers cut when I started downsizing.


As a previous owner as well, I second this. It's a real solid piece, loved the bracelet as a matter of fact.... The clasp was very tight, but I personally liked that. The dial and the overall watch quality was very well done in my opinion. To the extent, that when last week's prices popped up, I was on the fence about picking up another. 
That being said, that's just my opinion, and the OP seemingly wasn't so impressed.... Just figured I'd comment for all those who ordered these and are waiting for it to arrive, not everyone found it to be lacking....


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Not sure if that's the case 100% of the time; or, at least it wasn't for me. I recently sold some items via eBay (less than $30 worth of stuff). Mailed them through USPS with tracking (but no signature required, simply because of the relatively low dollar value). Anyhoo, a few days later and I see through USPS tracking that the parcel was delivered and figured it was a done deal at that point. A few days later I get an email from the buyer stating that they never received the merch. Seeing as this was the first time I've ever had an issue with a transaction on ebay as a seller, I reiterated to the buyer that USPS shows it as delivered and I suggested they reach out to either eBay or USPS. A few days go buy and I receive notification from eBay that he opened a case requesting that I refund him for his purchase. Long story short, the claim was opened for all of about 10 minutes after I sent eBay the USPS tracking # and proof that USPS showed it as delivered. Claim closed in my favor.


This is pretty much what I'm worried about. When I made my claim with ebay the csr asked what type of resolution I wanted from the seller, I chose to have the item replaced vs a refund. Glycine-direct will surely respond with the tracking info as showing delivered, and *poof*, case closed in favor of the seller and I'm out the price of the watch. I've not had to make a claim with amex, but I've heard they side with their customers. Still work and effort on my part to get money back, while Fedex continues to slide through. Anywho, I can see how people can get jaded by ebay as a buyer and/or seller.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

capisce1987 said:


> As a previous owner as well, I second this. It's a real solid piece, loved the bracelet as a matter of fact.... The clasp was very tight, but I personally liked that. The dial and the overall watch quality was very well done in my opinion. To the extent, that when last week's prices popped up, I was on the fence about picking up another.
> That being said, that's just my opinion, and the OP seemingly wasn't so impressed.... Just figured I'd comment for all those who hurt your Leah waiting there's to arrive, not everyone found it to be lacking....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I actually went back and forth about ordering the blue version through the recent deal. At that price it's very difficult for me to pass however I have a few other "blue" watches I'm currently happy with.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> I didn't say you can't still buy watches there or that they're in danger of folding.
> 
> Let me no clearer so I don't spread confusion. I'm saying Ashford used to kick ass and now they suck. It's very disappointing if you knew the Ashford from 5-10 years ago. They were the best online retailer for WIS IMO.
> 
> I've hijacked enough, but for those in this very thread who remember how awesome Black Friday used to be at Ashford, we're reminiscing. The good ole days of $4K El Primeros and $3K solid gold watches, which BTW the have a gold Armand Nicolet that is a fine watch for the money.


Oh I remember those days. I picked up an LE Corum Admirals Cup chrono off of there for $2200. At one point they had a BNIB rose gold/steel El Primero for around $2700.

Indeed those were the good old days.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

sickondivers said:


> Yes impetusera I realize you bought one too. I've been following your posts. In a fit of rage and desperation I almost Messaged you yesterday. I'm infuriated with the bracelet and conversely, just have nothing but hatred towards the watch. Thanks for the advice / Suggestion. I'm gonna try to chill out and re-examine things with this piece tomorrow or monday


I didn't take the plastic off the bracelet or size it until this Thursday. The noisy links and overall feel of the bracelet weren't apparent until then. After I put it on and went to take it off realized it likes to latch onto hairs and rip them out. I'd say the bracelet is inline with what I've found on Seiko/Orient so it is a bit of a disappointment and it's the only aggressive hair puller I've come across. I much prefer bracelet over anything else, of the 20 something watches I have at the moment only 4 don't have a bracelet. For those watches that is ok though. Others it has been a problem for me and in those cases I sold one and for the other spent $429 to get the bracelet then sold the rubber strap and butterfly clasp it came with. I don't much like leather straps either and in the case of the Hamilton Pioneer removed it and sold as new and bought a cheap canvas strap which I like very much on it.

For the price paid for the Glycine Ambush the less than stellar bracelet isn't reason enough to return it. I had also considered the Costco Glycine which is similar but on a strap. With tax and the non-Costco member charge it would have been a bit over $300 and I'm sure the strap isn't anything great. I also don't like the white date wheel on that one. So I look at it that I got a more aesthetically appealing watch head for less money with a free bracelet. I can either keep it on the bracelet, easily change it to any number of strap options (common 22mm and easy change with drilled lugs) or the bracelet in new condition could probably fetch up to $100 with the right buyer.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I think buyer pays return postage, but still not bad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


incorrect


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

studiompd said:


> This is pretty much what I'm worried about. When I made my claim with ebay the csr asked what type of resolution I wanted from the seller, I chose to have the item replaced vs a refund. Glycine-direct will surely respond with the tracking info as showing delivered, and *poof*, case closed in favor of the seller and I'm out the price of the watch. I've not had to make a claim with amex, but I've heard they side with their customers. Still work and effort on my part to get money back, while Fedex continues to slide through. Anywho, I can see how people can get jaded by ebay as a buyer and/or seller.


Fedex does suck, would be good to have a camera at your front door as proof they didn't deliver it or that they did and a porch pirate was following the truck. Ebay/Paypal will probably side with Glycine since the package shows delivered. You'll probably have to contact Fedex to see if they can figure out where it went or hope Glycine does something to help the situation. I bought an item on ebay once and the seller got kicked off ebay right after so they sent me an email stating they wouldn't be sending the item and my money was tied up with ebay/paypal and they had no means to refund it. I promptly filed a dispute with Paypal that they leisurely denied after a week. I appealed their decision and eventually after a month (they take a week to process each answer you provide to their questions) they sided in my favor and refunded the money. As a buyer and a seller I didn't find the level of service appealing.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

FedEx routinely lies about not being home or the business closed in order to not have to come there. The infrastructure of FedEx positions it to be very good. It’s personnel issues make it very bad.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> FedEx routinely lies about not being home or the business closed in order to not have to come there. The infrastructure of FedEx positions it to be very good. It's personnel issues make it very bad.


I have seen that often where they claim bad address, business closed or weather delay (when at local facility) on clear sunny days. They now are at the point where they show as on vehicle for delivery all day then towards the end just list it as no delivery attempted and do it for a week plus or until you call and complain. Only the shipper can request a fee refund on late delivery which probably never happens. Being in a rural area where the facility is 45 minutes away I think they just let stuff pile up until they have enough to be worth the time and fuel to deliver. Fedex Express doesn't pull that crap though.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Fedex came through and just dropped it off! The stars aligned fellas, thanks for sharing stories and advice.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

DavisEcho said:


> Are they that bad? She just wants a quartz that matches for date night. Maybe $200 per watch max budget.


I think I'd rather go with similar Movado Museums if going with more of a fashion style quartz. Ashford has a sale. You could get the black dial for yourself, and the silver dial for her, $169 each:

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/movado-watches-for-men-and-women/museum/2100003.pid?
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/movado-watches-for-men-and-women/museum/2100002.pid?

They also have a like new black dial women's store display model
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/movado-watches-for-men-and-women/museum/2100004-SD.pid?

Jet.com has the women's for $179
https://jet.com/product/Movado-Womens-2100004-Leather-Watch-26mm/593afc5967784a83859bb1f3671374f0?


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

studiompd said:


> Fedex came through and just dropped it off! The stars aligned fellas, thanks for sharing stories and advice.


All's well that ends well! Enjoy! Btw, the new wooden glcyine box is pretty cool!

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

DavisEcho said:


> Not a deal. Missus just asked for matching Mvmt watches. Any deals floating for them or something similar quality?


Gosh... a lot of hate on here about MVMT watches. Aren't you aware that they are BETTER than Rolex! Alpha M. with nearly 5 million followers on YouTube says so!






Save yourself thousands of dollars and just get a MVMT quartz - it's better in every way!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Kirk B said:


> Gosh... a lot of hate on here about MVMT watches. Aren't you aware that they are BETTER than Rolex! Alpha M. with nearly 5 million followers on YouTube says so!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who?


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

taike said:


> incorrect


You made me double check, and you're right!



studiompd said:


> Fedex came through and just dropped it off! The stars aligned fellas, thanks for sharing stories and advice.


Good for you. My status now says delivery estimate pending. After a phone call, they're going to find out what happened and call me Monday. It seems it's really stuck somewhere in PA. Maybe the truck is broke down in the middle of nowhere or something.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

raheelc said:


> All's well that ends well! Enjoy! Btw, the new wooden glcyine box is pretty cool!
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


I will thanks! Totally agree!, it's a neat, Small and unique wooden presentation box.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

NAD



sickondivers said:


> BF INCOMING: ... my Traser 42mm P59 from massdrop arrived today. WOW . I only paid 175.00 . The lowest i'd Seen the 42mm was 270.00
> ...


How are the super-luminova markers? Seems like they would nicely bridge the gap between full light (when no lume is needed) and eye-acclimated darkness (when the T25 tritium will be most visible). (sweet deal, btw.)


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

DavisEcho said:


> Are they that bad? She just wants a quartz that matches for date night. Maybe $200 per watch max budget.
> 
> ...


I like cel4145's suggestions much better, but Fossil sells some his + hers watch sets. I see some in their online outlet for $129. Plus they invited me to sign up for their newsletter and *save 25%* (w/ exclusions, etc.).

Please flame if this is a bad idea. I have little experience w/ Fossil, but I've admired some of their designs.


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> Casio "Royale" World Time AE1200WHD-1A Stainless Steel Digital Watch - *$18.75* from Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0094B79CI/ref=ord_cart_shr?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> View attachment 13684719


Beware the case is not actually stainless steel. Still a good deal though.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DavisEcho said:


> Are they that bad? She just wants a quartz that matches for date night. Maybe $200 per watch max budget.


Get Casio, Timex, Seiko instead. Plenty of quality choices among them.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I don't recall seeing the SRPA83 padi this low before.








$353 on the bay. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Pros...523581&hash=item213cdfd161:g:EEgAAOSwh0Zaz4f9


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Alpina Startimer White Dial Black Textile Strap, quartz, 42mm x 10mm, 100m WR, sapphire crystal, model AL240BS4S6, *$136* from Certified on eBay ($142 on their site, $10 off w/ newsletter signup).

UPDATE: now OOS

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Sta...tile-Strap-Mens-Watch-AL240BS4S6/263508792534


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Frederique Constant Classics Silver Dial Leather Strap, FC-303 (SW200 base) automatic, 43mm x 10.5mm, 100m WR, sapphire crystal, (per Jomashop) model FC-303S6B6. *$304*. Next eBay price: $475.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Frederique...ther-Strap-Mens-Watch-FC303S6B6-/252769603939










Or, this *40mm x 10mm* FC-303 automatic, 60m WR (per Jomashop) is available from Wal-Mart for *$275 + tax* (5% cashback via Ebates available). eBay: $477. Model FC-303LGR5B6.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Frederiq...ther-Strap-Men-s-Watch-FC-303LGR5B6/962673377

Image from Jomashop (OOS):


----------



## przypadek (Aug 24, 2015)

30% off holiday sale at Todd Snyder on their Timex collabs... https://www.toddsnyder.com/collections/watches

Code: TIMEXHOLIDAY30


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Alpina Startimer White Dial Black Textile Strap, quartz, 42mm x 10mm, 100m WR, sapphire crystal, model AL240BS4S6, *$136* from Certified on eBay ($142 on their site, $10 off w/ newsletter signup).
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Sta...tile-Strap-Mens-Watch-AL240BS4S6/263508792534


Out of stock now


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

NAD, cashback:
Just a quick headsup, I have found the courage to try the befrugal on rakuten global and the 20 percent indeed worked.
I have used befrugal before, so i just opened in clean separate browser with inactive adblock, ordered, recieved email with estimated invoice and paypal link.
I kindly asked the seller to remove the tax from the item. and guess what, they did! sent a new paypal link, i payed...
The cashback already showed confirmed in my account and verified yesterday or even earlier!
Also, the parcel already left japan...

The befrugal cashback for RG is still 20 percent, go for it.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

przypadek said:


> 30% off holiday sale at Todd Snyder on their Timex collabs... https://www.toddsnyder.com/collections/watches
> 
> Code: TIMEXHOLIDAY30


CAUTION
Some Todd/Timex watches do NOT have Indiglo, which vastly lowers their value IMHO :-|
​


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

I bought a his/hers Glycine set a while back. I think I paid about $90 each. Quartz, but nice for the price. I can't find those exact watches right now, but I did come across this ladies watch. Great price for a swiss quartz, and I know there's a matching mens watch out there that someone will find and post.

$59 on eBay - similar Glycines tend to go for $80-$100 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Wo...ver-Dial-Swiss-Made-Quartz-Watch/183320217955


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

raheelc said:


> Sorry to hear about this. I do know delivery drivers sometimes scan packages as delivered and then end up delivering them the next day, if they don't have time to deliver them on the actual scheduled delivery day. I've had that happen to me a couple times with ups/USPS. The tracking showed as delivered but I didn't receive it until the next day. In your case since FedEx doesn't usually do Saturday delivery, maybe it will show up on Monday? Also, maybe check with neighbors?
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


This has happened to me too. Freaks you out for a day or so. Then there is a massive sigh of relief.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

feltharg said:


> NAD, cashback:
> Just a quick headsup, I have found the courage to try the befrugal on rakuten global and the 20 percent indeed worked.
> I have used befrugal before, so i just opened in clean separate browser with inactive adblock, ordered, recieved email with estimated invoice and paypal link.
> I kindly asked the seller to remove the tax from the item. and guess what, they did! sent a new paypal link, i payed...
> ...


That's great!

Which shop did you buy from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Helson just launched their sale. Coupon code *XMAS18* for 15% off. I went with the 40mm brass diver that I've been eyeing for a month.

*$349.00* retail
*-$52.35* XMAS18 coupon code
*NET $296.65*

LINKY - > https://helsonwatches.com/shop.php#!/Sharkdiver-40-Brass-Black-Date/p/85527242/category=22810070


















Custom strap from NERO is already in route from Spain.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Cvp33 said:


> Helson just launched their sale. Coupon code *XMAS18* for 15% off. I went with the 40mm brass diver that I've been eyeing for a month.
> 
> *$349.00* retail
> *-$52.35* XMAS18 coupon code
> ...


Dang I was waiting for this, but didn't expect them to start the sale so soon. Thanks for posting the deal and bye my wallet.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

konax said:


> Dang I was waiting for this, but didn't expect them to start the sale so soon. Thanks for posting the deal and bye my wallet.


Better hurry. Models are selling out quickly. The 40mm was the most affordable with the NH35 movement. The blue version date and no date are already sold out and there are only 2 left like mine shown above. The Swiss ETA's north of $600 up to $2K are just over my self imposed limit. $2K is the limit of my Black Friday total budget. I'm slightly over, but I have a few in inventory that really should go. Good luck everyone, hope you get what you want.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Damn double post.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ LOL, might as well make something out of it.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> I think I'd rather go with similar Movado Museums if going with more of a fashion style quartz. Ashford has a sale. You could get the black dial for yourself, and the silver dial for her, $169 each:
> 
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/movado-watches-for-men-and-women/museum/2100003.pid?
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/movado-watches-for-men-and-women/museum/2100002.pid?
> ...


$129 for either the men's or women's classic Museum on eBay.

https://www.ebay.com/itm//153219580825


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ManOnTime said:


> $129 for either the men's or women's classic Museum on eBay.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm//153219580825


I paid $199 for one and was not impressed. $129 is about right. Great gift at that price.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Victorinox Officer's 125 Automatic Silver Dial on bracelet ETA-2824-2, 40mm x 10mm, 100m WR, sapphire crystal, exhibition back, *$259* from 3rd party seller on Walmart-com (5% cashback via Ebates avail.). Ebay: $300. Googling for comps, it looks like this same seller everywhere, even Amazon ($326). model 241372. Maybe not the best dial for folks looking for high visibility (the Amazon photo looks washed out for example, being all silver).

UPDATE: I just noticed walmart saying $15 S&H, but then they also show a slower, free shipping option.

Here are some real life photos that go with this WUS review.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Swiss-Ar...-Mens-Watch-Silver-Dial-Date-241372/117497620


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

IWC Pilot's Mark XVIII Automatic IW327011 - *$3055* from Creation Watches with code CMSALEWEEK

https://www.creationwatches.com/pro...viii-automatic-iw327011-mens-watch-12032.html


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

I just got an email promo from blu-shark.
"Hello!
We haven't seen you around the neighborhood, so we thought we'd bribe you into coming around. Place an order and get 25% off today!.This can be combined with our 'Buy 2, Get 1 Free' promotion!"
It is a single use code, but if anyone wants it, first to message me gets it.



Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Victorinox Officer's 125 Automatic Silver Dial on bracelet ETA-2824-2, 40mm x 10mm, 100m WR, sapphire crystal, exhibition back, *$259* from 3rd party seller on Walmart-com (5% cashback via Ebates avail.). Ebay: $300. Googling for comps, it looks like this same seller everywhere, even Amazon ($326). model 241372. Maybe not the best dial for folks looking for high visibility (the Amazon photo looks washed out for example, being all silver).
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Swiss-Ar...-Mens-Watch-Silver-Dial-Date-241372/117497620


Nice looking watch. Blue second hand is a nice touch. 6%CB from TopCash.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Seiko Presage Cocktail Time for $227 after promo code FRIEND and 11% cash back from ebates using the app. Retail $425
https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...chType=ls&searchPass=exactMultiMatch&slotId=2









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> That's great!
> 
> Which shop did you buy from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The shop is called "CLOSED"


----------



## sandoso (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow that’s awesome! I’m trying not to buy right now and your re killing me!


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Citizen Signature Grand Classic for $532 after promo code FRIEND and 11% cash back from ebates app. Retail $995. Next eBay price $599.
https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...hType=ls&searchPass=exactMultiMatch&slotId=59









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Rado Hyperchrome "Captain Cook" 37.3mm for $1335 after, you guessed it, promo code FRIEND(tested) and 11% cash back from ebates app. Retail $2000. Jomashop price $1395. I believe Macy's is an AD for all the watches they sell, as it says you get the factory warranty.
https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...hType=ls&searchPass=exactMultiMatch&slotId=42









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

feltharg said:


> The shop is called "CLOSED"


Did you mean CLOSER? I have ordered from them before.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Dub Rubb said:


> Citizen Signature Grand Classic for $532 after promo code FRIEND and 11% cash back from ebates app. Retail $995. Next eBay price $599.
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...hType=ls&searchPass=exactMultiMatch&slotId=59


These were quite a bit cheaper at Macy's a few months ago. I think around $400. They also had the power reserve model for a similar price. I would wait.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Seiko Turtle SRP777 at Kohl's right now for $250. 
They also still have the PADI for under $300.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RyanD said:


> These were quite a bit cheaper at Macy's a few months ago. I think around $400. They also had the power reserve model for a similar price. I would wait.


That's an incredible price on an awesome watch.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

_*Merry December!*_

I'm a day late, and since it is the holiday season, soon to be many dollars shorter, if that's even possible. My wallet moths have gone on strike for lack of food! Anyway...

By the looks of the stats this month *a lot* of you have thinner wallets right now. The October results lit a fire under deal posters, but I think some pretty decent Black Friday and other sales had something to do with it as well. November saw a *149* increase in deals posted. *356* versus last month's *207* A whopping *74* different brands were posted, a year high result. *Seiko* once again leads the pack with *44*. *yinzburgher* took the crown this month with *80* deals posted. Because of his prodigious posting, he also claims 3 out of 5 of the largest/smallest deal spots.

Average savings were up again, but slightly. November's savings increased on average *0.46%* to an average deal saving of *66.71% over listed prices.

As always, if there is a specific brand or model you'd like me to pull the stats for, let me know.

Enough jingle jangle, let's mush on to the data!

Let's remember a few things first:


I based these calculations on new and refurbished watches only.
I do not include watch accessories or used watches.
I only included deals with links.
Prices include any applicable coupons/rebates that were available at the time, and listed in the post.
The retail price used was either the retail price listed on the selling website, or found on the manufacturer's site.
Currency, if not in USD was converted to USD using Google's currency exchange calculator on the date the deal was posted.
"Largest" and "Smallest" deal is based solely on the percentage savings from listed retail. I do not make subjective determinations on the brands perceived value. That is up to you, the reader.
November Statistics

Number of Deals: 356 (+149)
Number of Brands: 74 (+27)
Brand With Most Deals: Seiko - 44
Total of Deal Price: $283,368.15 (+$197,240.10)
Total of Retail Price: $851,218.85 (+$596,051.37)
Difference: $567,850.70
Average Savings: 66.71% (+0.46%)
Most deals posted by: yinzburgher, 80.
Retailer with most deals: eBay, 86
Largest Deal: Invicta Pro Diver 17045. $36.02/$795 (95.47%) posted by yinzburger. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HVQNC7Y/ 
Largest Deal Runner Up: Invicta Specialty II 6621. $47.64/$765 (93.77%) posted by HoustonReal. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002PAPT22
Largest Deal Not Invicta: Revue Thommen Diver XL 17571.2123. $239.10/$2,400 (90.04%) posted by yinzburgher. https://www.gemnation.com/watches/Revue-Thommen-Diver-XL-17571.2123-48783.html 
Smallest Deal: Apple Watch Series 4 40mm. $389/$399 (2.51%) posted by yinzburger. https://www.ebay.com/itm/163329295797 
Smallest Deal Runner Up: Junkers Cockpit JU52. $209/$229 (8.73%). Posted by TheJohnP. https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=61443 



ManOnTime said:



October's Stats

Number of Deals: 207 (+129)
Number of Brands: 47 (+10)
Brand With Most Deals: Seiko - 32
Total of Deal Price: $86,128.05 (+$47,170.90)
Total of Retail Price: $255,167.48 (+$153,041.53)
Difference: $169,039.43
Average Savings: 66.25% (+4.4%)
Most deals posted by: Dub Rubb, 76.
Retailer with most deals: Ashford, 36
Largest Deal: Invicta Pro Diver 25647. $99.99/$795 (87.42%) posted by Ipse. https://invictastores.com/invicta-p...ze-case-red-dial-model-25647?sscid=a1k2_97s7n 
Largest Deal Runner Up: Armand Nicolet M02 9146A-AG-M9140. $899/$5,800 (84.50%) posted by DubRubb. https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...0763&cjevent=a10448aed09811e881ff001a0a240612 
Smallest Deal: Casio G-Shock GMW5000. $425/$500 (15%) posted by GregoryD. https://www.evine.com/Product/658-616 
Smallest Deal Runner Up: Archimede KS 42 UA7929-H2.1. $560/$687.60 (18.56%). Posted by valuewatchguy. https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=Archimede-UA7929-H2.1x

Click to expand...

Stats for all months can be found at this link!*


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Did you mean CLOSER? I have ordered from them before.


Haha, What a typo!
Yes indeed Its CLOSER and i beliebe They are OPEN


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

A monumental task to compile these stats.

Thanks for being the WUS big data engine!



ManOnTime said:


> _*Merry December!*_
> 
> I'm a day late, and since it is the holiday season, soon to be many dollars shorter, if that's even possible. My wallet moths have gone on hunger strike! Anyway...
> 
> ...


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> _*Merry December!*_
> 
> I'm a day late, and since it is the holiday season, soon to be many dollars shorter, if that's even possible. My wallet moths have gone on strike for lack of food! Anyway...
> 
> ...


*I think November was one of the best this year for deals. Saw many uncommon brands and deals that we don't usually see. Thanks for the stats!*


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Appears to be a good price on a titanium Tissot with the Powermatic 80 movement at Jomashop.

retail: $825.00
sale: $325.00 (61% off)
with code: $275


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

TheJohnP said:


> Appears to be a good price on a titanium Tissot with the Powermatic 80 movement at Jomashop.
> 
> retail: $825.00
> sale: $325.00 (61% off)
> with code: $275


Not bad, but I would go with one of the FC watches at the same price. If I remember correctly, I bought one of these Tissots before and the bracelet was terrible quality. Might have been a slightly different model though.

The Courtier models on bracelets are also much better for $259.99. Very solid watch for the price.

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0354281103100.html


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> I think November was one of the best this year for deals.!


November has been the best so far.

The previous best was February with *301* deals posted, an average of *10.75 *deals per day. November had *356* deals for an average of *11.87* deals per day. When looking only at the amount of posted deals, November beats February by *15.45%* for the entire month, or *9.44%* on the daily average posting.

More interestingly, to me anyway, is the dollar figures:

*February:*

Total Retail Price: $318,260.90
Total Deal Price: $109,786.12
Difference: $208,474.78
Average Savings: 65.5%

*November:*

Total Retail Price: $851,218.85
Total Deal Price: $283,368.15
Difference: $567,850.7
Average Savings: 66.71%

While November showed much larger dollar amount totals, the gap between the two months is much, much narrower at *1.21%* than it is for the amount of deals posted, making the argument that from a financial standpoint, November was not overwhelmingly better.


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

My goodness,Ii justbwent through so many pages of non-bargain related posts that I got fed up and quit

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

Aquatico has sale for their bronze models - $299.00 , yes this is Tudor BB homage, but it is what it is. I think they offer free shipping as well.

https://www.aquaticowatch.com/list/lk16.html

MOVEMENT TMI SEIKO NH35
Solid Bronze CuSn8
Diameter 42 mm
Lug to Lug 50mm
Height 12.50 mm
Weight 175 g
Lug width 22 mm 
Dome Sapphire glass, with double anti-reflecting coatings on the interior side
Ceramic Bezel Engraved or Solid Bezel Bronze SL BG W9 
Back Stainless steel 316 L screwed
Waterproof to 30 ATM


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

glen8ak said:


> My goodness,Ii justbwent through so many pages of non-bargain related posts that I got fed up and quit
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Alrighty, then. Thanks for stopping by, I'm sure you'll be missed.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> Alrighty, then. Thanks for stopping by, I'm sure you'll be missed.


He'll be able to afford a grail sooner than those of us who stay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

NAD

Like the bullet-proof NH35, dial and Tudor hands. Don't care for the yachtmaster bezel or the giant crown. Both look out of proportion for this watch.



Sayan said:


> Aquatico has sale for their bronze models - $299.00 , yes this is Tudor BB homage, but it is what it is. I think they offer free shipping as well.
> 
> https://www.aquaticowatch.com/list/lk16.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

ManOnTime said:


> November has been the best so far.
> 
> The previous best was February with *301* deals posted, an average of *10.75 *deals per day. November had *356* deals for an average of *11.87* deals per day. When looking only at the amount of posted deals, November beats February by *15.45%* for the entire month, or *9.44%* on the daily average posting.
> 
> ...


Except you're not looking at _what_ is on sale. Seiko, Glycine, and Invicta pieces are regularly on sale for that discount. But in Nov, we had many brands rarely discounted with pretty significant discounts (dagaz, mo LaCroix, right?) or brands with better deals than normal (mido commander chronometer, zodiacs)

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

I have that one coming, seemed like a good deal to me but haven't been following it so am not sure...


TheJohnP said:


> Appears to be a good price on a titanium Tissot with the Powermatic 80 movement at Jomashop.
> 
> retail: $825.00
> sale: $325.00 (61% off)
> ...


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

If you're into Kohl's cashbor consider it worthwhile, they are also doing 10 for every 50, which gets the turtle models close to 200. Last Monday it was 15 for 50 but still a nice bonus


Terry Lennox said:


> Seiko Turtle SRP777 at Kohl's right now for $250.
> They also still have the PADI for under $300.


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Not sure how much of a deal this is since I don't follow the brand, but thought I'd post anyways. Costco in NYC, East River Plaza, has the Wenger Terragraph, for $79.99. quartz. Pretty good looking watch.









Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

NAD

My fedex tracks by updated the location to Nebraska after I called last night to ask about it. At least it’s moving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


> Except you're not looking at _what_ is on sale. Seiko, Glycine, and Invicta pieces are regularly on sale for that discount. But in Nov, we had many brands rarely discounted with pretty significant discounts (dagaz, mo LaCroix, right?) or brands with better deals than normal (mido commander chronometer, zodiacs)
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Like I've said innumerable times, I don't make judgements on the deals, I just compile and report them.


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

dumberdrummer said:


> Alrighty, then. Thanks for stopping by, I'm sure you'll be missed.


I'm sure I'll be missed too, but I did glean many bargains from here before my departure. It's easier to skip the irrelevant material on a laptop, so today my phone probably saved me some money

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## russbuss (Sep 29, 2018)

Seiko iconic discontinued SARB033 / SARB035 / SARB017 all on sale at Amazon US. $318.75 for the first two and $356.25 for the alpinist. Probably the last time you'll see them at these prices brand new. Cant't post links yet so remove the spaces:

https : // www . amazon . com /s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=sarb033&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Asarb033


----------



## milkham (Jun 18, 2018)

it's got to be the 6th or 7th time the sarbs have been 318 direct from amazon in the last 6 months. I had a problem with my 033 and despite no longer having any stock themselves at the time, amazon told me to buy one for a higher price from a third party seller and they refunded me the cost as I sent my original back to them. Amazing customer service.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

milkham said:


> it's got to be the 6th or 7th time the alpinists have been 318 direct from amazon in the last 6 months. I had a problem with my 033 and despite no longer having any stock themselves at the time, amazon told me to buy one for a higher price from a third party seller and they refunded me the cost as I sent my original back to them. Amazing customer service.


You mean $356 for the green Alpinist. Never seen it as low as 318.

Grabbed it at $356 the second time I saw it and you are correct in that it has been 356 several more times since.


----------



## milkham (Jun 18, 2018)

yeah i meant to say the sarb033 and 035, you're right about the alpinist


----------



## TimeWatcher00 (Oct 31, 2015)

milkham said:


> yeah i meant to say the sarb033 and 035, you're right about the alpinist


GREAT prices on all of them. Tempted to get a SARB035 (I love the cream dial), but I'll pass since I just got the seaWolf. That's even less than I paid for the alpinist on Amazon (around $390) before it was discontinued. Highly recommended getting them from Amazon as well. I returned my first Alpinist due to misalignment, which really is common with Seikos


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Wow, I was really bummed out to have missed picking up the SARB017 prior to it being discontinued and was resigned to having to pay $450+ to get one. 

Too good to pass up... I just ordered the Alpinist.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

russbuss said:


> Seiko iconic discontinued SARB033 / SARB035 / SARB017 all on sale at Amazon US. $318.75 for the first two and $356.25 for the alpinist. Probably the last time you'll see them at these prices brand new. Cant't post links yet so remove the spaces:
> 
> https : // www . amazon . com /s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=sarb033&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Asarb033


Thanks. Grabbed the 033 to go with the 035 I had. I had it on today and for 38mm it wears so well. Not to seiko-fanboy or anything but those Sarbs are such well executed timepieces, with a finishing worth 3x their price.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Dont forget AMEX 20% off coupon if you use at least $1 in points. Someone shared the link here couple days ago. You click on a link to activate the offer for your account. I just bought sarb033 for $270ish total after tax.

EDIT: Here is the link https://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=17170797011


----------



## ChicaneHntr (Jan 27, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> Like I've said innumerable times, I don't make judgements on the deals, I just compile and report them.


Couple things here.
Making a distinction between brands that regularly go on sale vs brands that only do rarely is not a judgement. In fact you are missing the point if you ignore that distinction.
Second, you do in fact make that distinction in the case of Invicta, you report the best deal that is not Invicta.

Recognizing that deals in November are both quantitatively AND qualitatively better then most of the rest of the year (February excepted) is valuable. Having that get lost in statistical noise really detracts from the usefulness of these stats.
An incomplete or misleading picture is often worse then none at all.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Not sure how much of a deal this is since I don't follow the brand, but thought I'd post anyways. Costco in NYC, East River Plaza, has the Wenger Terragraph, for $79.99. quartz. Pretty good looking watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am a Wenger fan, but I prefer a $60-or-less price on that kind of Wenger -- unless it really speaks to me. But maybe I'm just cheap ;-) I see this model on eBay starting at $94. Here is a link to that model on Costco's site:
https://www.costco.com/Wenger-Terragraph-Stainless-Steel-Men's-Watch.product.100466824.html

Here's a Wenger Terragraph I can get more excited about. 43mm x 11mm, 100m WR, *$53 + S&H* (minus $10 for newsletter signup). List: $245. The back of the watch says sapphire crystal, but the descriptions says mineral crystal -- I believe the photo (appears to be of the same watch, lol). Most Wengers I look at -- like the Costco model above -- have sapphire-coated mineral crystals.
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-01-0541-118.html

Same seller on eBay: *$58 incl. free shipping*. Next eBay price: $98
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Wenger-Ter...ess-Steel-Mens-Watch-01-0541-118/264001723385


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Double post.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Speaking of Costco, they have a *$90-off deal* on this Citizen Satellite Wave GPS watch. That takes it to *$399* (Thanks, guys!). eBay: $519. Amazon: $787 (but $475 in black) Model CC3000-89L.

Citizen product page here.

https://www.costco.com/Citizen-World-Time-GPS-Men's-Eco-Drive-Watch.product.100427031.html

Photo from Certified (OOS):


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Speaking of Costco, they have a *$90-off deal* on this Citizen Satellite Wave GPS watch. I can't see the member prices, but judging by its sort-by-price neighbors, that should take it to *at most $370* (pls. correct me if I'm wrong). eBay: $519. Amazon: $787 (but $475 in black) Model CC3000-89L.
> 
> https://www.costco.com/Citizen-World-Time-GPS-Men's-Eco-Drive-Watch.product.100427031.html
> 
> Photo from Certified (OOS):


$399


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

For the Citizen watch BostonCharlie posted:

Online Price 489.99$
Less 90.00$-
Your Price 399.99

$90 manufacturer's savings** is valid 11/30/18 through 12/9/18..

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Dont forget AMEX 20% off coupon if you use at least $1 in points. Someone shared the link here couple days ago. You click on a link to activate the offer for your account. I just bought sarb033 for $270ish total after tax.
> 
> EDIT: Here is the link https://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=17170797011


Dang, wished I had Amex for deals like this.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

ChicaneHntr said:


> Recognizing that deals in November are both quantitatively AND qualitatively better then most of the rest of the year (February excepted) is valuable. Having that get lost in statistical noise really detracts from the usefulness of these stats.
> An incomplete or misleading picture is often worse then none at all.


What criteria do you propose be used when determining the quality of one posted deal versus another?


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Baume & Mercier Clifton Automatic 10054 - *$785* from Watchmaxx

Somebody posted this on Slickdeals. The link below has the relevant promo code and a link to the deal.

https://slickdeals.net/f/12374215-b...ch-785-free-s-h?src=catpagev2_SearchBarV2_cat


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

yinzburgher said:


> Baume & Mercier Clifton Automatic 10054 - *$785* from Watchmaxx
> 
> Somebody posted this on Slickdeals. The link below has the relevant promo code and a link to the deal.
> 
> ...


let me help you

https://www.watchmaxx.com/baume-mercier-watch-10054

code GK6Z-CQMS-9V4A


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> What criteria do you propose be used when determining the quality of one posted deal versus another?


Everybody should compile their own stats. Then we can post results in a 'statistics thread'. 
Then we can argue in that thread about which ways to compile these stats.
Once those categories have been broken down (i.e. brands, calculating deal size as a %, what it means to be the largest/smallest deal...) with thoughtful dialogue, the different groups can then form a second and third thread compiling the statistics in the way they have deemed most appropriate.
Then all of the people in those three threads can go about doing things their own way. in their respective threads, until more factions from within those feel the need to start their own threads, with the correct stats as they see fit, ad infinitum, until the statistics begin to near perfection.
I'll be hanging out in Heads up checking out ManOnTime's stats and buying all the watches.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Tissot Carson Automatic Chronograph T0854271101100 - *$295* from Jomashop with code CM2TT70

https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0854271101100.html


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

ChicaneHntr said:


> Couple things here.
> Making a distinction between brands that regularly go on sale vs brands that only do rarely is not a judgement. In fact you are missing the point if you ignore that distinction.
> Second, you do in fact make that distinction in the case of Invicta, you report the best deal that is not Invicta.
> 
> ...


I believe the "best deal not invicta" stat was established solely because of their artificial MSRP and they were just winning month after month with 97% off. Everything else aside from the difference of retail vs. deal price is not quantifiable. 
Man on time is a man of statistics, and a damn good one at that.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Tudor Heritage Black Bay Steel Automatic Chronometer M79730-0003 - *$2395* from Jomashop with code CM2TD180

https://www.jomashop.com/tudor-watch-79730-0003.html


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Seiko Prospex "Golden Turtle" Automatic Diver SRPC44 - *$273.50* from Amazon

Currently at the lowest Amazon price historically according to camelcamelcamel. Edges out ebay and Macy's current deal. Get 3.5% cash back through Ebates.

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Prospe...15615&sr=8-7&keywords=seiko+automatic+prospex


----------



## synnyster (Dec 30, 2016)

This thread is killing me. I ordered the Seiko SRP775 last week from Kohls because I couldn't hold out for a turtle any longer. Then I see the post about the SARB033 from Amazon and I've been wanting it for so long. I almost pulled the trigger on it from Ebay last week for around $375 after coupons but for $318 I had to bite.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Breitling Chronomat 38mm Certified Chronometer Automatic Chronograph W1331012-BD92-385A - *$2888* from Ashford

Ashford has this listed as a women's watch but I think it could be considered unisex. Get 3% cash back through Ebates.

https://www.ashford.com/us/W1331012...6157&cjevent=3a8183d8f6c111e880ea02840a1c0e0f


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Seiko Men's SRPC19K Automatic Watch - $137 from Areatrend

Discount code ATREND5 brings it down to *$132*.

https://www.areatrend.com/us/seiko-mens-srpc19k-silver-stainless-steel-au-1682094242


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Citizen Men's NH8350-08A Automatic Watch - *$71.31* from Areatrend with code GRATEFUL

I think this whole line of Citizen dress watches are a great alternative to the minimalist quartz fashion watches that have been so trendy the past few years.

https://www.areatrend.com/us/citizen-mens-nh8350-08a-silver-leather-autom-1682108978


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Dub Rubb said:


> I believe the "best deal not invicta" stat was established solely because of their artificial MSRP and they were just winning month after month with 97% off. Everything else aside from the difference of retail vs. deal price is not quantifiable.
> Man on time is a man of statistics, and a damn good one at that.


MSRP on watches (cars too) is mostly a bogus number made up by accountants for advertising and marketing purposes.

MSRP on affordables (Invicta) and luxury (Rolex) is pure fiction. Just look at the actual sale prices for your proof.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> MSRP on watches (cars too) is mostly a bogus number made up by accountants for advertising and marketing purposes.
> 
> MSRP on affordables (Invicta) and luxury (Rolex) is pure fiction. Just look at the actual sale prices for your proof.


The difference there is most people would be glad to pay MSRP on a Rolex if you could find one for that. Invicta. . . not so much. And that was my exact point. Invicta was always winning deal of the month due to their artificially inflated MSRP. Hence the "best deal that is not invicta" category.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> I live chatted with Doxa CS on Tuesday; here's the highlights..
> 
> 03:47:14 PM [CS1] Has not shipped yet, it should by the end of the week.
> 03:47:38 PM [CS1] Generally, turn around time is just a few days.
> ...


Not a deal.
Any one got shipping notices for their Jenny caribbean yet? Looks like it will shift from being a Xmas present to a Nye present at this rate...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> You mean $356 for the green Alpinist. Never seen it as low as 318.
> 
> Grabbed it at $356 the second time I saw it and you are correct in that it has been 356 several more times since.


i can hardly believe that... did they mean sending it back to the 3rd party? Or sending back to amazon and refunding you the purchase from the 3rd party? That is extraordinary customer service with a little bit of creativity


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Dub Rubb said:


> The difference there is most people would be glad to pay MSRP on a Rolex if you could find one for that.


Not all Rolexes have waiting lists, it's mostly the basic steel models.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

eljay said:


> Not all Rolexes have waiting lists, it's mostly the basic steel models.


It's mainly the steel sports models, it's pretty easy to find a stainless steel Datejust.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

Soulspawn said:


> Not a deal.
> Any one got shipping notices for their Jenny caribbean yet? Looks like it will shift from being a Xmas present to a Nye present at this rate...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I asked about this a few days ago and someone said they spoke with customer support who thought they would go out the end of last week. I think they we're overwhelmed with orders.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

cairoanan said:


> russbuss said:
> 
> 
> > Seiko iconic discontinued SARB033 / SARB035 / SARB017 all on sale at Amazon US. $318.75 for the first two and $356.25 for the alpinist. Probably the last time you'll see them at these prices brand new. Cant't post links yet so remove the spaces:
> ...


Well I saw the sarb035 last night and when it was still 318 this morning I couldn't say no any more.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Speaking of Costco, they have a *$90-off deal* on this Citizen Satellite Wave GPS watch. That takes it to *$399* (Thanks, guys!). eBay: $519. Amazon: $787 (but $475 in black) Model CC3000-89L.
> 
> Citizen product page here.
> 
> ...


This is a great price for a GPS enabled watch, haven't seen it this low in a while (at least 12mo), great choice for anyone that jumps time zones regularly! I got mine second hand for only a little less, but like it better than my radio sync watches. The silver bezel would probably make the watch wear a little smaller than mine with the black bezel.










Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicaneHntr (Jan 27, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> What criteria do you propose be used when determining the quality of one posted deal versus another?


If you already capture the manufacturer name when you scrape the thread, I would suggest a Scarcity or Uniqueness rating based on frequency.
Zero for a manufacturer that has many deals poster per month (Seiko), ascending to say a value of 5 for manufacturers that go on sale 1 or 2 months a year (Nomos, Bucherer).
A value for this could indicate a "Hot Deal" and be used to track (and predict) when when a good time to buy a certain brand of watch.
Micros and the Hong Kong dealers seem to have regular, but rare sales. Anomalies like Eterna, Glycine and Fortis would be highlighted, even if they aren't the best deal in a given month.
No value judgement about the quality of the watch, the brand or even the deal per se is necessary.

That is just a suggestion in answer to your question. They are your stats, so obviously you can do as you like.


----------



## ChicaneHntr (Jan 27, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> I believe the "best deal not invicta" stat was established solely because of their artificial MSRP and they were just winning month after month with 97% off. Everything else aside from the difference of retail vs. deal price is not quantifiable.
> Man on time is a man of statistics, and a damn good one at that.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


Nonsense. Of course there are other quantifiable factors to any given watch deal.
Frequency, availability by country, seller reputation as tracked by amazon or ebay systems to name a few.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I think we should withhold ManOnTime's annual pay raise until he finds a system that makes everyone happy. Oh wait... :roll:


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

*Not A Deal* My Glycine Combat 6 arrived from Glycine-Direct via Ebay in the state shown in the photos. There were scratches on the band as well as a hairline mark on the side of the case. Glycine Direct accepted full responsibility and are handling the return quickly so far. I do not believe this to be indicative of how 99.99% of the other watches they sell will show up, but at this point in my watch purchasing lifetime it is getting comical that I cannot receive a new, wrapped, undamaged watch no matter where I order from online.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

ChicaneHntr said:


> If you already capture the manufacturer name when you scrape the thread, I would suggest a Scarcity or Uniqueness rating based on frequency.
> Zero for a manufacturer that has many deals poster per month (Seiko), ascending to say a value of 5 for manufacturers that go on sale 1 or 2 months a year (Nomos, Bucherer).
> A value for this could indicate a "Hot Deal" and be used to track (and predict) when when a good time to buy a certain brand of watch.
> Micros and the Hong Kong dealers seem to have regular, but rare sales. Anomalies like Eterna, Glycine and Fortis would be highlighted, even if they aren't the best deal in a given month.
> ...


My suggestion would be for you implement this system yourself and report your findings to the thread. I think that would suit all parties involved and create yet another topic for us to debate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Lots of ridiculous suggestions on how to improve the monthly stats yet no volunteers to do the work hmm weird 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicaneHntr (Jan 27, 2017)

Rabirnie said:


> My suggestion would be for you implement this system yourself and report your findings to the thread. I think that would suit all parties involved and create yet another topic for us to debate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No one asked for your suggestion.


----------



## adamfink1 (Jul 29, 2018)

BudLynn said:


> *Not A Deal* My Glycine Combat 6 arrived from Glycine-Direct via Ebay in the state shown in the photos. There were scratches on the band as well as a hairline mark on the side of the case. Glycine Direct accepted full responsibility and are handling the return quickly so far. I do not believe this to be indicative of how 99.99% of the other watches they sell will show up, but at this point in my watch purchasing lifetime it is getting comical that I cannot receive a new, wrapped, undamaged watch no matter where I order from online.
> View attachment 13690005
> View attachment 13690007
> View attachment 13690009


My incursore showed up from the
recently in perfect condition. Sorry that you keep getting the short end!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I think we're detracting from the thread enough, so this is the last I'm going to say on this.

I can get more in depth, and I make note of that every time I post a monthly update. I clearly mention that if anyone wants to know something specific all they have to do is ask. In the eleven months of doing this, I have had one request.

I have also considered breaking down each month's stats by manufacturer posted in the given month, but I haven't because it would make the already long posts even longer. My intention for these monthly posts was just to share how many deals members find and post, and the summation of those figures.

Ok, back to collecting.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

ChicaneHntr said:


> No one asked for your suggestion.


Boom. Roasted. I did not see that response coming. Clearly, you missed the lack of snark in my unwanted suggestion.

Anyways, here's a deal that was posted during the Black Friday time but is still in stock and at the same price: https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...aki+aviation+pilot+pioneer+auto/H76455133.pid
Still going for $325 on a bracelet!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Sigmatime replied to my question just now regarding the Mondaine Gottardo for those of you who bought one.

It does come with the limited edition packaging.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Oris Artelier LE for $695 after promo code CM2RS200. Retail $1900.
https://www.jomashop.com/oris-artelier-watch-733-7721-4083-set-ls.html









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Ball Trainmaster Cannonball Chronograph for $1375 after promo code BF2BA200. Retail $3899. Next eBay price $1699.
https://www.jomashop.com/ball-watch-cm1052d-s2j-gy.html









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

BudLynn said:


> *Not A Deal* My Glycine Combat 6 arrived from Glycine-Direct via Ebay in the state shown in the photos. There were scratches on the band as well as a hairline mark on the side of the case. Glycine Direct accepted full responsibility and are handling the return quickly so far. I do not believe this to be indicative of how 99.99% of the other watches they sell will show up, but at this point in my watch purchasing lifetime it is getting comical that I cannot receive a new, wrapped, undamaged watch no matter where I order from online.
> View attachment 13690005
> View attachment 13690007
> View attachment 13690009


Not that this will make you feel any better but mine arrived in the same fashion. Someone simply set the watch in the box and shipped it. Fortunately mine wasn't scratched but I have been testing it for timekeeping for the last 2 weeks and sofar, so good.


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

NAD:



Rabirnie said:


> My suggestion would be for you implement this system yourself and report your findings to the thread.


Agreed. The data is here for the taking, readily available. Anyone who wants particular statistics can simply collect the data themselves and run the numbers.

Semi-NAD:

Momentum watches offering free engraving this week with purchase code ENGRAVEME.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Not a deal...

Update on my issue with CRAFTER BLUE. They never replied to numerous e-mails asking the status of my order placed on October 18th, except once saying "we're checking on it". Opened a dispute with PayPal a month later, to which they never replied. Escalated it to a claim, to which they also never replied. PayPal just sided in my favor and refunded me. Just shaking my head in disbelief over this whole thing... Never had a transaction completely disregarded by a seller/business like that.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

NAD 

Did anyone order from Watchgecko and choose expedited shipping?

I placed an order for a group of friends and myself (17 Winstone straps) and I received a shipment number but not an actual tracking number...

On a side note, I find that their customer service is slow to reply. 

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Lunch is nearly over (12:55 EST) and Amazon STILL has the SARBs on sale (can't believe it)------ $318.75 for both 033 & 035. Better jump on the Alpinist while it is still available at $356.25


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

This is not a deal; rather, it is a STEAL posted by BostonCharlie a day or two ago. TGV even called it an 033 substitute! Jomas just sold out at $599. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Frederiq...ther-Strap-Men-s-Watch-FC-303LGR5B6/962673377







FYI----this is a 303 series automatic w/a Sellita SW-200 movement and the diameter is 40mm----very nice size


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

wake said:


> I asked about this a few days ago and someone said they spoke with customer support who thought they would go out the end of last week. I think they we're overwhelmed with orders.


Just spoke with Doxa CS. Now quoting 48-72 hours out for shipments.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> This is not a deal; rather, it is a STEAL posted by BostonCharlie a day or two ago. TGV even called it an 033 substitute! Jomas just sold out at $599. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Frederiq...ther-Strap-Men-s-Watch-FC-303LGR5B6/962673377
> View attachment 13690307


For a bit more there's this version at certified watch store https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...lack-leather-strap-men-s-watch-fc303s6b6.html


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Hey AndroidIsAwesome, agreed that is also a very nice FC too but please note it is a larger watch at 43mm dia.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Orient Men's Howard FAC05005B0 Rose-Gold Leather Automatic Watch - *$91* from Areatrend on ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Men...h=item23ad56e7bd:g:WWAAAOSw1iVb0Y2d:rk:2:pf:0


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

50% off ThinkGeek for 4 hours + 4% cash back.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

yinzburgher said:


> Tissot Carson Automatic Chronograph T0854271101100 - *$295* from Jomashop with code CM2TT70
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0854271101100.html
> 
> View attachment 13689195


A Swiss automatic chrono on a bracelet for less than $300...holy cow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

watchout said:


> A Swiss automatic chrono on a bracelet for less than $300...holy cow!


Yea, it's not too common. Not a 7750 movement but rather a ETA Caliber C01.211 for anyone interested.
https://watchbase.com/eta/caliber/c01-211

​


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

ChicaneHntr said:


> No one asked for your suggestion.


And who asked for yours? Come on. Let's be civil, and sane.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

ARMIDA WATCHES CHRISTMAS SALE 2018
Starting at November 23rd and ending at December 18th
Enter CHRISTMAS as discount code to get 15% off

The Armida A12 (62MAS homage) NH35 in both Grey and Blue are back in stock. Discount brings it down to* $381.65*.

ARMIDA WATCHES

Armida A12 thread here.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/new-armida-a12-seiko-62mas-homage-4585933.html


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

RyanD said:


> 50% off ThinkGeek for 4 hours + 4% cash back.


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

watchout said:


> A Swiss automatic chrono on a bracelet for less than $300...holy cow!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should be considered illegal business practices selling a swiss auto chrono for that price. If I'm one of Joma's competitors I'm filing complaints lol.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Sigmatime replied to my question just now regarding the Mondaine Gottardo for those of you who bought one.
> 
> It does come with the limited edition packaging.


Oooh...now I'm even more excited to receive this timepiece. Hopefully it does not take too long to arrive in Canada. Thank you again for posting this excellent deal!


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

watchgooroo now has this B Swiss (Bucherer) with Dubois Dépraz 9204/SW200 movement (moonphase and day-date functions) for only $494.99.

I think this is a heck of a deal for such specs on a swiss made watch. 4 options available, two on bracelet and two on leather.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/B-Swiss-by...=item4d7d048917:g:xU0AAOSwqEZboAzI:rk:16:pf:0


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

GeneralSkinny said:


> View attachment 13690505


ThinkGeek is getting smashed. Everything was selling out as I added it to my cart.

The Nixon Star Wars watches are pretty cheap, and there is a wood Groot watch for $20.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

watchout said:


> A Swiss automatic chrono on a bracelet for less than $300...holy cow!


The Tissots with this movement are normally in the $300-350 price range. Same for the Bulova Accu-Swiss chronographs.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

tommy_boy said:


> Just spoke with Doxa CS. Now quoting 48-72 hours out for shipments.


...talk about ill prepared.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

NAD

Helson is really on top of their orders.

Ordered Sunday at 10am
Email update at 2am Monday from Hong Kong showing item shipped via FedEx
Scheduled for delivery at 10am Tuesday (48hrs from mouse click to wrist)

I'd call that damn good service.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

audiolab1 said:


> Oooh...now I'm even more excited to receive this timepiece. Hopefully it does not take too long to arrive in Canada. Thank you again for posting this excellent deal!


You and me both. With Canada Post I'm just hoping it gets here before Christmas


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

tommy_boy said:


> Just spoke with Doxa CS. Now quoting 48-72 hours out for shipments.





wake said:


> ...talk about ill prepared.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





Cvp33 said:


> NAD
> 
> Helson is really on top of their orders.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Doxa can use a few pointers from Helson's playbook. Just sayin'


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> You and me both. With Canada Post I'm just hoping it gets here before Christmas


Did they mention when they'd be shipping out? I ordered on Saturday but haven't gotten anything. I realize it's only the first business day that's come around since then, so I'm not panicking, but I'm just curious.

I'm super excited to hear that it comes with the limited edition packaging too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

norsairius said:


> Did they mention when they'd be shipping out? I ordered on Saturday but haven't gotten anything. I realize it's only the first business day that's come around since then, so I'm not panicking, but I'm just curious.
> 
> I'm super excited to hear that it comes with the limited edition packaging too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No idea, I ordered early Friday and I'm still waiting. I'm sure they're just overwhelmed with the order amount.

Edit: They just shipped mine via UPS


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

Not a deal.

Sharing a watchmaker's video of a disassembly of two automatic watches, one with Miyota 821A and another with ETA 2824 movement.

The video is about 30 minutes long, for the complete disassembly. But it took only 5 minutes for me to gain more appreciation of the intricacies and craftsmanship that go into an automatic watch.

Watchmaker takes apart and compares watches with Swiss and Japanese movements


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

sickondivers said:


> BF INCOMING:
> 
> The Glycine 'Ambush' combat sub from BF 15% off EBay / Glycine direct arrived yesterday. I'm really disappointed. The bracelet is Terrible. It's just a Noisy cheapass piece of caca
> 
> ...


I just got the smaller Traser for a good outdoors/around the house kind of watch and, like you, I'm pretty impressed with the cost to value ratio. I frequently wear a watch to bed and the lume on the hands and the indices at 3, 6, 9, and 12 last all night...I've never had a watch that did that before.

P.S. grest looking blue strap on yours. I put a Barton canvas one on mine.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

PeekPoke said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> Sharing a watchmaker's video of a disassembly of two automatic watches, one with Miyota 821A and another with ETA 2824 movement.
> 
> ...


Did this also show up in your Google Now feed?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

PeekPoke said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> Sharing a watchmaker's video of a disassembly of two automatic watches, one with Miyota 821A and another with ETA 2824 movement.
> 
> ...


Takes a lot of practice to not wreck or lose pieces. They always make it look easy to pickup these small screws with tweezers. Squeeze too hard and they shoot off to the farthest and darkest corner, not enough and they drop and bounce away. I was replacing a KIF shock spring once (with tweezers) and it was there one second and gone the next never to be seen again. I bought a KIF spring tool (and replacement springs) and it was much easier so proper tools help lots. I've bought Chinese DG2813 movement based watches and twice there's some reason I have to take the auto wind bridge plate off to repair them. Pain to get it back on there. Mark Lovick has some great videos worth checking out on youtube.


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

yinzburgher said:


> ARMIDA WATCHES CHRISTMAS SALE 2018
> Starting at November 23rd and ending at December 18th
> Enter CHRISTMAS as discount code to get 15% off
> 
> ...


You guys are KILLING ME...first the SARBs then this.


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

double post


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

.Seiko Save the ocean Samurai on sale for $258.00 w/ promo codes.WATCHES10 and HOLIDAY25 and 3% cash back from ebates. Retail $525
https://m.kohls.com/product/prd-343...-dive-watch-srpc93.jsp?skuid=61946305?prdPV=2









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

watchout said:


> A Swiss automatic chrono on a bracelet for less than $300...holy cow!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even $200 is too much for that plastic, toy-like movement it has inside....


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Piggybacking off of Dub Rubb's post (same codes - WATCHES10 and HOLIDAY25): Seiko STO Turtle $250 before tax and ebates at Kohls - https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-3...bdrecsId=69e5943b-8ab5-4352-a909-3517db2f7e97










Too big for me, but I'd love to use that dial in a mid size case.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

studiompd said:


> Piggybacking off of Dub Rubb's post (same codes - WATCHES10 and HOLIDAY25): Seiko STO Turtle $250 before tax and ebates at Kohls - https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-3...bdrecsId=69e5943b-8ab5-4352-a909-3517db2f7e97
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just sold one for not getting wrist time and I have to say it's my favorite turtle. I've had several (Pepsi J1, Batman, PADI), still own the PADI, and the STO was my favorite. I sold it over the PADI because I slightly scratched the PADI back regulating it with too little patience. Now it's a beater. Otherwise I would have the STO instead.

I digress. The STO turtle is my favorite. Great watches.

Let me put it this way. I just got an SLA021 that I absolutely love, and the STO is worth a lot more in terms of it's cost:value. I think they're easily worth $500. People jump up and down over an $800 Seaforth that is equal to the STO in my book. $250, total no-brainer.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Ebates has *15% cashback for Barney's New York* -- looks like this might expire in 7 hours. Anyhow, Barney's is fun to browse. I spotted a vintage 36mm Rolex that they're calling a lady's watch, lol. Maybe some of you with knowledge of luxury watches can find a deal. They have vintage Rolex, Cartier and Longines. They have new Bell & Ross and Weiss:

https://www.barneys.com/search?q=watches


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Just thought I'd mention again that Amazon still has the SARBs 035---- cream and the 017----Alpinist" on sale at the new "old" price.


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

studiompd said:


> Piggybacking off of Dub Rubb's post (same codes - WATCHES10 and HOLIDAY25): Seiko STO Turtle $250 before tax and ebates at Kohls - https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-3...bdrecsId=69e5943b-8ab5-4352-a909-3517db2f7e97
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. I've been thinking of putting the dial into skx013. Since I love the dial.

Just need to find the dial and a modder. I've been watching and searching for it. I haven't seen it for sale. So I might end up scraping it from the turtle or Samurai. I prefer day date but the Samurai dial looks much better to me.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Dub Rubb said:


> .Seiko Save the ocean Samurai on sale for $258.00 w/ promo codes.WATCHES10 and HOLIDAY25 and 3% cash back from ebates. Retail $525
> https://m.kohls.com/product/prd-343...-dive-watch-srpc93.jsp?skuid=61946305?prdPV=2
> 
> 
> ...


Yowser, the one 'non grail' watch that was haunting me as of late, and now this....

And on top of that, if you click on the Kohl's link about the watch, it inexplicably indicates.....

"Power reserve: approximately 41 months"

As if the alluring artistry of that dial wasn't already enough--singing in my head, like In Greek mythology, where the Sirens were dangerous creatures, who lured nearby sailors with their enchanting music and singing voices ...

Yes, do help "save the ocean" with this watch, but *puh-lease*, save my wallet too!!!


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Dub Rubb said:


> .Seiko Save the ocean Samurai on sale for $258.00 w/ promo codes.WATCHES10 and HOLIDAY25 and 3% cash back from ebates. Retail $525
> https://m.kohls.com/product/prd-343...-dive-watch-srpc93.jsp?skuid=61946305?prdPV=2
> 
> 
> ...


Yowser, the one 'non grail' watch that was haunting me as of late, and now this....

And on top of that, if you click on the Kohl's link about the watch, it inexplicably indicates.....

"Power reserve: approximately 41 months"

As if the alluring artistry of that dial wasn't already enough--singing in my head, like In Greek mythology, where the Sirens were dangerous creatures, who lured nearby sailors with their enchanting music and singing voices ...

Yes, do help "save the ocean" with this watch, but *puh-lease*, save my wallet too!!!


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

johnmichael said:


> Just thought I'd mention again that Amazon still has the SARBs 035---- cream and the 017----Alpinist" on sale at the new "old" price.


Still showing on sale, but out of stock.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

yinzburgher said:


> Baume & Mercier Clifton Automatic 10054 - *$785* from Watchmaxx
> 
> Somebody posted this on Slickdeals. The link below has the relevant promo code and a link to the deal.
> 
> ...


Thats a really good deal !


----------



## Derek80 (Oct 14, 2017)

Such great deals on those SARBs, johnmichael


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Robangel said:


> And on top of that, if you click on the Kohl's link about the watch, it inexplicably indicates.....
> 
> "Power reserve: approximately 41 months"


Whoever was tasked to list the specs was like "mmmyeah the battery only lasts for 41 hours, that can't possibly be right. I'll take it upon myself to correct it; 41 months it is"


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Citizen Nighthawk Blue Angels for $209 after promo codes WATCHES10 and HOLIDAY25 and ebates 3% cash back. Retail $425. Camel3x low $245
https://m.kohls.com/product/prd-338...serPFM=citizen&diestoreid=760&selectShip=true









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

From relojesdemoda.com, don't know about them but have seen them mentioned here.

A couple of Seiko Presage:

$376.84, good looking dial, 4R35 movement, 23 jewels p/Seiko (shown is 29 jewels)
SRPC97J1 - SARY103 Yukigeshiki Limited Edidition 7000 Pieces
https://www.relojesdemoda.com/en/me...ge-srpc97j1-sary103-p-92110.html?currency=USD

















$453.74, 31 day dial, unusual power reserve indicator, 4R57 (listed as 4R35) 29 jewels p/Seiko
SSA385J1 - SARY105 Yukigeshiki Edition Limited 7000 pieces
https://www.relojesdemoda.com/en/me...ge-ssa385j1-sary105-p-92111.html?currency=USD


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

thechin said:


> Even $200 is too much for that plastic, toy-like movement it has inside....


It's really not all different from the 7750, it's just primarily been redesigned for larger watches.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

mleok said:


> It's really not all different from the 7750, it's just primarily been redesigned for larger watches.


Could you be thinking of the A07.211 instead of the C01.211? The former is the 4Hz "Valgranges", an expanded 7750 (36.6mm, aprox. 17.3 linge), whereas the latter is a smaller (30mm, aprox 14.2 linge) 3Hz movement; I don't know much about it, but I do think it's thinner than a 7750, and many reports say it was derived from the Lemania 5100, which of course incorporated many plastic parts (not that that was a bad thing except when it came to repairing or servicing it in the luddite world of post-quartz-crisis mechanical watches).


----------



## itamar.gz1 (Aug 16, 2018)

watchcrank said:


> Could you be thinking of the A07.211 instead of the C01.211? The former is the 4Hz "Valgranges", an expanded 7750 (36.6mm, aprox. 17.3 linge), whereas the latter is a smaller (30mm, aprox 14.2 linge) 3Hz movement; I don't know much about it, but I do think it's thinner than a 7750, and many reports say it was derived from the Lemania 5100, which of course incorporated many plastic parts (not that that was a bad thing except when it came to repairing or servicing it in the luddite world of post-quartz-crisis mechanical watches).


For all those debating - I own the later version of the Tissot Carson Chrono, and it's one of the most accurate movements i have - roughly -2s daily. Smoother winding than both my mioyta 9015 and seiko 6r15. 
Just my 2 cents.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

watchcrank said:


> Could you be thinking of the A07.211 instead of the C01.211? The former is the 4Hz "Valgranges", an expanded 7750 (36.6mm, aprox. 17.3 linge), whereas the latter is a smaller (30mm, aprox 14.2 linge) 3Hz movement; I don't know much about it, but I do think it's thinner than a 7750, and many reports say it was derived from the Lemania 5100, which of course incorporated many plastic parts (not that that was a bad thing except when it came to repairing or servicing it in the luddite world of post-quartz-crisis mechanical watches).


You're right, I confused it with the Valgranges. I didn't realize they had also created a chronograph movement based on the Lemania 5100 design.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

NAD - Just fun with math.

Recently purchased a 2ct. diamond ring from Overstock and a Seiko watch for me. I was able to quadruple dip this deal using ebates 5% CB that later jumped to 8%, Overstock 5% rewards and Overstock's 21% OFF promo with MasterCard (still in place for the next 19 hours). Here's was my deal:

*$8,000 *total bill (watch + diamond)
*- $1,680* 21% MasterCard discount
*NET $6,320*
*+ $316.00* 5% Overstock rewards available when product ships
*+ $316.00* 5% Ebates, payable in February
So net/net/net = *$5,688*

Now comes the quadruple dip. Just bought some more Overstock merchandise using solely the Overstock rewards dollars and 21% MC deal and 8% ebates offer (now 4%).

*$400* total bill (watch + stuff)
*- $84 *21% MasterCard discount
*NET $316*
*- $316 *overstock cash
*NET/NET $0* (no Overstock CB earned on redeemed $'s)
*+ $25.28 *8% Ebates

So in total: $8,400 in total purchases, netted to $6,320 (after 21% MC deal and Overstock cashback) and netted to $5,978.72 after $341.28 ebates check arrives. Total discounts $2,421.28 and 28.82% savings. The best news is my Overstock CB balance is $0 (so no more chasing deals) and the lab created diamond that was net/net/net ~$5,550 appraised at over $12K.

BTW - Deal is still active for 19 hours @ ~$136 / Seiko SKX009K2










LINKY - > https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Watches/Seiko-Mens-Automatic-Blue-Stainless-Steel-Automatic-Diving-Watch/19584011/product.html?refccid=S5KVYZAMTA6L3KCHQZED7IHMZQ&searchidx=0

*$194.80*
*- $40.91* 21% MasterCard offer
*- $9.74* Overstock cashback (free for 30 days)
*- $7.79* 4% ebates cashback
*NET-ish $136.36*


----------



## adamfink1 (Jul 29, 2018)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> johnmichael said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought I'd mention again that Amazon still has the SARBs 035---- cream and the 017----Alpinist" on sale at the new "old" price.
> ...


I ordered...just to see what happens.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Cvp33 said:


> NAD - Just fun with math.
> 
> Recently purchased a 2ct. diamond ring from Overstock and a Seiko watch for me. I was able to quadruple dip this deal using ebates 5% CB that later jumped to 8%, Overstock 5% rewards and Overstock's 21% OFF promo with MasterCard (still in place for the next 19 hours). Here's was my deal:
> 
> ...


Oh man, you did a good job stacking those deals. This is like one of those extreme couponing shows but with watches and jewellery. 
As an European customer, with very little opportunities possible like that, I'm impressed and also envious.


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

adamfink1 said:


> I ordered...just to see what happens.


I ordered it yesterday and today it was posted !!


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

I ordered it yesterday and I'm still waiting to find out if they're going to send it or not.


----------



## Landed_Alien (Sep 20, 2017)

I'm pretty sure this is the 40mm version and not the 43mm as some folks commented. Anyway, I ordered one as I think it's a nice looking dress watch, and I've been hankering for a gray dial. Seems they are offloading their old ones with the e-watch fitness dongle thingy that's built into the strap. Hopefully I can just remove this and fit the buckle directly onto the strap; if not I have a bunch of 20mm leather straps I can easily swap in.

1% cashback on ebates brought this to below $300 including taxes (with free shipping). Easy 90 day return policy with Walmart if I don't bond with it.



johnmichael said:


> This is not a deal; rather, it is a STEAL posted by BostonCharlie a day or two ago. TGV even called it an 033 substitute! Jomas just sold out at $599. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Frederiq...ther-Strap-Men-s-Watch-FC-303LGR5B6/962673377
> View attachment 13690307
> 
> FYI----this is a 303 series automatic w/a Sellita SW-200 movement and the diameter is 40mm----very nice size


----------



## nicegator (Apr 10, 2018)

capisce1987 said:


> mplsabdullah said:
> 
> 
> > The clasp was a bit of a minor hassle for me when I owned the green version. I found that if you hold both sides of the clasp rather then pulling at the middle it was much easier. It took a little finessing however I eventually got the hang of getting it open much easier.
> ...


My 2 cents. I find the finish really nice, everything is tight, wears extremely comfortable, lume lasts through the night after 'charging' for 15 min under the regular nightstand lamp. Great scratch resistance for sapfite glass, no scratches after almost a year. Bezel clicks nicely and stands dead on center. Tight clasp to me is a plus, but opens easily when you pull it, as it was mentioned, in the middle. And, by the way, very accurate too. To me it's one of the best watches under 1K. Mine is green, I was looking also at the blue one, and would get blue one too, if only being able to justify this purchase.


----------



## nicegator (Apr 10, 2018)

watchout said:


> yinzburgher said:
> 
> 
> > Tissot Carson Automatic Chronograph T0854271101100 - *$295* from Jomashop with code CM2TT70
> ...


ETA C01.211. Isn't it 15 jewels movement with a bunch of plastic parts? Not saying it's a bad deal, just keep in mind that the movement can turn out to be sort of disposable.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

forbesguthrie said:


> I'm pretty sure this is the 40mm version and not the 43mm as some folks commented. Anyway, I ordered one as I think it's a nice looking dress watch, and I've been hankering for a gray dial. Seems they are offloading their old ones with the e-watch fitness dongle thingy that's built into the strap. Hopefully I can just remove this and fit the buckle directly onto the strap; if not I have a bunch of 20mm leather straps I can easily swap in.
> 
> 1% cashback on ebates brought this to below $300 including taxes (with free shipping). Easy 90 day return policy with Walmart if I don't bond with it.


TGV says the buckle can't be fitted to the strap without the etab. Great looking watch though.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

nicegator said:


> ETA C01.211. Isn't it 15 jewels movement with a bunch of plastic parts? Not saying it's a bad deal, just keep in mind that the movement can turn out to be sort of disposable.


Given the cost of servicing a mechanical chronograph, affordable examples are essentially disposable anyway. In which case, the presence of plastic parts that are essentially self lubricating actually increases the usable lifespan of the movement.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

mleok said:


> Given the cost of servicing a mechanical chronograph, affordable examples are essentially disposable anyway. In which case, the presence of plastic parts that are essentially self lubricating actually increases the usable lifespan of the movement.


+1. Given the self selected, cost-concious crowd, I'd go further to say that the cost of servicing for basic Swiss mechanical movements make future servicing an intellectual exercise at best.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> NAD
> 
> Did anyone order from Watchgecko and choose expedited shipping?
> 
> ...


NAD

I ordered from WG but did not opt for the expedited shipping.

It was shipped out immediately and with no tracking given, but the CS replied my email within a day go explain how it works (because I wanted to add on a few more orders :/ ...) and it took less than two weeks for it to arrive in Singapore.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

mefuzzy said:


> NAD
> 
> I ordered from WG but did not opt for the expedited shipping.
> 
> ...


NAD

Quick follow-up on my watchgecko order: I too received a tracking number about 12 hours after the shipment number.

I will say that the shipping is expedited but the turnaround time by the gecko is pretty slow...

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Seiko SNZH53K1 - $112 with promo code HOLIDAYDEALS

Seiko SNZH53K1 from Creation Watches


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

nicegator said:


> My 2 cents. I find the finish really nice, everything is tight, wears extremely comfortable,* lume lasts through the night after 'charging' for 15 min under the regular nightstand lamp.* Great scratch resistance for sapfite glass, no scratches after almost a year. Bezel clicks nicely and stands dead on center. Tight clasp to me is a plus, but opens easily when you pull it, as it was mentioned, in the middle. And, by the way, very accurate too. To me it's one of the best watches under 1K. Mine is green, I was looking also at the blue one, and would get blue one too, if only being able to justify this purchase.


Pro tip that I picked up from WUS. You can get a cheap *UV* flashlight and charge it to the same effect in a few seconds. Probably one of the best investments in this "hobby" of ours...


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Crossposting from the Casio deals thread because this watch is so awesome one post is not enough ;-)

I'm seeing the Full Metal GMWB5000D-1 back in stock at Bloomingdales. 25% Friends and Family in-cart discount is still live. Stackable 10% newsletter signup discount. 6% cashback via Ebates atm.

UPDATE: Tanker G1 reports 12% cashback from TopCashBack on this deal.

Pro tip from tauntauntaun:


tauntauntaun said:


> ... Get a 10% coupon by texting "code" to 25666. ... I tried signing up for 10% via email, but it still hasn't come through - SMS was instant.


https://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pr...gital-watch-42.8mm?ID=2953280&CategoryID=3376


----------



## fcb358 (Mar 14, 2017)

kissmywhat said:


> I ordered it yesterday and I'm still waiting to find out if they're going to send it or not.


I ordered the SARB017 from Amazon yesterday as well, awaiting a delivery estimate. Website now shows " Usually ships within 1 to 3 months."


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

BostonCharlie said:


> Crossposting from the Casio deals thread because this watch is so awesome one post is not enough ;-)
> 
> I'm seeing the Full Metal GMWB5000D-1 back in stock at Bloomingdales. 25% Friends and Family in-cart discount is still live. Stackable newsletter signup discount. 6% cashback via Ebates atm.
> 
> ...


Maybe this will make the deal even more sweet. $30 cash back from Retailmenot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Crossposting from the Casio deals thread because this watch is so awesome one post is not enough ;-)
> 
> I'm seeing the Full Metal GMWB5000D-1 back in stock at Bloomingdales. 25% Friends and Family in-cart discount is still live. Stackable newsletter signup discount. 6% cashback via Ebates atm.
> 
> ...


Great deal. I have been waiting since they were introduced last winter to catch one below MSRP. Thanks! :-!


----------



## fcb358 (Mar 14, 2017)

fcb358 said:


> I ordered the SARB017 from Amazon yesterday as well, awaiting a delivery estimate. Website now shows " Usually ships within 1 to 3 months."


Price back to $475.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Watchgooroo has Bomberg Bolt-68 automatic models for $584.99. They are pretty awesome for that price. They convert from wrist watch to a pocket watch with chain.

I just received the Barry and black Cobra models. The Barry model comes in a wood barrel box. Barry was a very good boy who saved 40 people.

The Cobra model has a forked tongue second hand, and the date window is in its mouth.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bomberg-Mens-Swiss-Automatic-45mm-Special-Edition-Watches-Choice-of-Style/332845036372


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

NAD. For those of you that use Ebates, how long does it usually take to receive your checks? Mine was apparently mailed on Nov. 15th, but still haven't received it. Should probably switch over to PayPal payments. 

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

raheelc said:


> NAD. For those of you that use Ebates, how long does it usually take to receive your checks? Mine was apparently mailed on Nov. 15th, but still haven't received it. Should probably switch over to PayPal payments.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Never used checks, but I highly recommend the PayPal. They even emailed my PayPal on November 14th.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

raheelc said:


> NAD. For those of you that use Ebates, how long does it usually take to receive your checks? Mine was apparently mailed on Nov. 15th, but still haven't received it. Should probably switch over to PayPal payments.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


About a week after if I remember correctly.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Never used checks, but I highly recommend the PayPal. They even emailed my PayPal on November 14th.


Thanks. Yeah I'll probably switch to Paypal for my next payment, which is around $150 at the moment.


basso4735 said:


> About a week after if I remember correctly.


Thanks. Wonder where mine is lol. I've contacted Ebates support, let's see what/if they do anything.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Never used checks, but I highly recommend the PayPal. They even emailed my PayPal on November 14th.


Same here. The last few payments via paypal arrived earlier than expected.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

cgrey2 said:


> Same here. The last few payments via paypal arrived earlier than expected.


Cool. Will switch to PayPal for my next payment. On another note, guess what just arrived in the mail? Yep, my Ebates check, lol.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

NAD

Helson update. From mouse click to wristie in less than 48 hours. Hong Kong to NC, USA for the record. Let the *patina* commence!


----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

NAD

My BF order arrived last night. After the sale price and ebates I ended up paying only $282 for this beautiful watch. This is also my first Swiss watch.

It was easy to resize the bracelet and I'm finding it very comfortable so far. Thanks to the person who posted this Ashford deal!


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

I am starting to think that "NAD" is becoming unnecessary and feels a bit weird to see it every second post.


----------



## MazingerZetto (Apr 5, 2018)

RyanD said:


> Watchgooroo has Bomberg Bolt-68 automatic models for $584.99. They are pretty awesome for that price. They convert from wrist watch to a pocket watch with chain.
> 
> I just received the Barry and black Cobra models. The Barry model comes in a wood barrel box. Barry was a very good boy who saved 40 people.
> 
> ...


Most awful watch I have ever seen... And 584,99 please. Serius? 585 usd? My god! Shame on you, sir! Shame on you! and shame on that skully face!

Enviado desde mi LG-M320 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bob_the_Wino (Oct 10, 2018)

RyanD said:


> Watchgooroo has Bomberg Bolt-68 automatic models for $584.99. They are pretty awesome for that price. They convert from wrist watch to a pocket watch with chain.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bomberg-Mens-Swiss-Automatic-45mm-Special-Edition-Watches-Choice-of-Style/332845036372


Hmm...













Not quite there, but still pretty metal. \m/



> I just received the Barry and black Cobra models. The Barry model comes in a wood barrel box. Barry was a very good boy who saved 40 people.


Dogs deserve more recognition for their awesomeness.


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

I've ordered from Global Rakuten twice now and once you get used to the ordering process, it's ends up being a great experience.

Here's what I got with the 20% ebates cash back. It arrived from Japan yesterday. Meanwhile my eBay Mondaine Gottardo, which I ordered at roughly the same time, has only *just* shipped and won't be here for another week...


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

fuzzysquid said:


> I've ordered from Global Rakuten twice now and once you get used to the ordering process, it's ends up being a great experience.
> 
> Here's what I got with the 20% ebates cash back. It arrived from Japan yesterday. Meanwhile my eBay Mondaine Gottardo, which I ordered at roughly the same time, has only *just* shipped and won't be here for another week...
> 
> View attachment 13693263


I've been tempted to order from GR quite a few times, but can never figure out what seller to buy from, and the ordering process. May take a chance next time they have 20%

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Amazon still has the SARB035 for $318.75 (amazing)


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

fuzzysquid said:


> I've ordered from Global Rakuten twice now and once you get used to the ordering process, it's ends up being a great experience.
> 
> Here's what I got with the 20% ebates cash back. It arrived from Japan yesterday. Meanwhile my eBay Mondaine Gottardo, which I ordered at roughly the same time, has only *just* shipped and won't be here for another week...


Interesting... may I ask who you purchased the Speedy from on Rakuten? Were you satisfied with the service?

I ask because I have been specifically looking for an Omega Speedmaster Professional moon watch - the one without the display caseback and I specifically looked on Global Rakuten when they had the discount, but all I found were used models that with the discount weren't any cheaper than what I could get in the US. Yours looks new! Did you maybe get the one withe display back? Maybe your info will set me up for when they run that discount again.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bob_the_Wino said:


> View attachment 13693249
> 
> 
> Hmm...
> ...


The Nails model is a bit much, but I like the Cobra.

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bq5796zhtQZ/

Here's Barry.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

fuzzysquid said:


> I've ordered from Global Rakuten twice now and once you get used to the ordering process, it's ends up being a great experience.
> 
> Here's what I got with the 20% ebates cash back. It arrived from Japan yesterday. Meanwhile my eBay Mondaine Gottardo, which I ordered at roughly the same time, has only *just* shipped and won't be here for another week...


My Rakuten Global Omega Seamaster is due tomorrow. Rakuten shipping is usually very fast unless customs holds it up.


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

Kirk B said:


> Interesting... may I ask who you purchased the Speedy from on Rakuten? Were you satisfied with the service?
> 
> I ask because I have been specifically looking for an Omega Speedmaster Professional moon watch - the one without the display caseback and I specifically looked on Global Rakuten when they had the discount, but all I found were used models that with the discount weren't any cheaper than what I could get in the US. Yours looks new! Did you maybe get the one withe display back? Maybe your info will set me up for when they run that discount again.


The store I bought from (Gallery Rare) was great, but they weren't set up in Rakuten to remove domestic tax from my order? They said they could remove tax if I ordered directly from them. I also found them, and the same watch on Chrono24, where they were offering a tax free price for non Japanese customers.

My moonwatch is used and the last generation model, but in very good condition. I did find one example of the latest version (big box) and new, but passed.

Will reply via PM with more details to keep the thread noise low.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Here's Barry.
> 
> View attachment 13693371
> 
> ...


For some reason I feel drawn to this one.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

NAD


RyanD said:


> Watchgooroo has Bomberg Bolt-68 automatic models for $584.99. They are pretty awesome for that price. They convert from wrist watch to a pocket watch with chain.
> 
> I just received the Barry and black Cobra models. The Barry model comes in a wood barrel box. Barry was a very good boy who saved 40 people.
> 
> ...


Not gonna lie, I just threw up a little in my mouth.

Got my second GD combat 6, compared them, and wearing now. I loved use the free returns to send back the one where they jacked the price up. It's my first swiss to keep (had a Victorinox, but 40mm was way too big with a small bezel).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

tennesseean_87 said:


> NAD
> 
> Not gonna lie, I just threw up a little in my mouth.
> 
> ...


How is the bracelet? How reflective is the black dial? Not sure which color to pick. Thx

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

MazingerZetto said:


> Most awful watch I have ever seen... And 584,99 please. Serius? 585 usd? My god! Shame on you, sir! Shame on you! and shame on that skully face!
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-M320 mediante Tapatalk


And the all-knowing authority hath spoken. Thanks for sharing that great deal along with your insightful critique. And just so I'm eatin' my own cookin', here IS a deal: Upscale Time (and respectively, clearinghousesales on eBay) have some decent prices on the Fortis Al Tayer B-42 at $572.99 (including a full lume dial version). https://upscaletime.com/collections/fortis


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

fuzzysquid said:


> The store I bought from (Gallery Rare) was great, but they weren't set up in Rakuten to remove domestic tax from my order? They said they could remove tax if I ordered directly from them. I also found them, and the same watch on Chrono24, where they were offering a tax free price for non Japanese customers.
> 
> My moonwatch is used and the last generation model, but in very good condition. I did find one example of the latest version (big box) and new, but passed.
> 
> Will reply via PM with more details to keep the thread noise low.





Kirk B said:


> Interesting... may I ask who you purchased the Speedy from on Rakuten? Were you satisfied with the service?
> 
> I ask because I have been specifically looking for an Omega Speedmaster Professional moon watch - the one without the display caseback and I specifically looked on Global Rakuten when they had the discount, but all I found were used models that with the discount weren't any cheaper than what I could get in the US. Yours looks new! Did you maybe get the one withe display back? Maybe your info will set me up for when they run that discount again.





raheelc said:


> I've been tempted to order from GR quite a few times, but can never figure out what seller to buy from, and the ordering process. May take a chance next time they have 20%
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


I also purchased from Gallery Rare during the last GR 20%, but unfortunately didn't end up with a watch. They had great communication (much better than Nanaple), but were unable/unwilling to do anything to the GR pricing. They wouldn't remove tax unless I worked with them directly as Fuzzy mentioned. They also let me know that the bracelet was scratched (new watch, but shop display they say - not disclosed in listing) and did I still want it? I asked for a discount, but again they wouldn't do it outside of GR. It would have been a good price, but not so good I would take a scratched luxury watch. I will probably try again with GR again in the future, but I advise everyone to go into it with a maybe, maybe not attitude of receiving the item.


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

yinzburgher said:


> Citizen Men's NH8350-08A Automatic Watch - *$71.31* from Areatrend with code GRATEFUL
> 
> I think this whole line of Citizen dress watches are a great alternative to the minimalist quartz fashion watches that have been so trendy the past few years.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this. I've been in the market for an automatic dress watch and this one is great for the price. Although I've been going back and forth with Macy's Presage sale going on now. Even went try some on last night. Tough decisions to make!


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

ronragus said:


> How is the bracelet? How reflective is the black dial? Not sure which color to pick. Thx
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


I suck at pictures; this one is blue. It's not super shiny, but the sunburst is nice.

I'm not a bracelet aficionado so I'm not sure what value my observations hold. It's butterfly style. I removed 3.5 links (half links on either side). I wish I could put .25 link back in. It uses friction pins. I'm not a bracelet guy, and I'm gonna get it on leather anyway (and natos to dress down).





































Hopefully these pics show the end link fit. Also, you can see here how curved the lugs are. On the 36mm I have, this means they curve down to the wrist, not around it as the 43mm might. At this point the bracelet then moves back outward over the wrist, not following the downward curve of the endlink/lug. The end links are quite tall also, because of the lug profile, with a low springbar position.

I hope this is helpful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Ball has a new tritium automatic on preorder, the Engineer III Dreamer. Prices range from $919 to $1299 depending on if you want a COSC movement and a bracelet. 31, 40 and 43 mm options with a choice of three dial colors. Retail price will be $1949 when the preorder ends on January 9. I don't love the giant numerals so much, but it does have a ton of tritium for the price.

https://shop.ballwatch.ch/dream


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Elkins45 said:


> Ball has a new tritium automatic on preorder, the Engineer III Dreamer. Prices range from $919 to $1299 depending on if you want a COSC movement and a bracelet. 31, 40 and 43 mm options with a choice of three dial colors. Retail price will be $1949 when the preorder ends on January 9. I don't love the giant numerals so much, but it does have a ton of tritium for the price.
> 
> https://shop.ballwatch.ch/dream
> 
> View attachment 13693927


The font style for the numbers is terrible. Looks like one of those tropical, bamboo/tiki typefaces.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Not a deal.



thedius said:


> I am starting to think that "NAD" is becoming unnecessary and feels a bit weird to see it every second post.


Labeling something not a deal is NOT for those that don't care if off topic, non-deal posts are made. It's for those that wish the thread stayed on topic.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Hamilton Pan Europe Automatic with an extra NATO for $569 after befrugal 8% cash back. Retail $1195. Camel3x low $634.
https://www.discountwatchstore.com/...analog-display-automatic-self-wind-grey-watch









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

cel4145 said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> Labeling something not a deal is NOT for those that don't care if off topic, non-deal posts are made. It's for those that wish the thread stayed on topic.


NADS NADS NADS NADS NADS

I can't see NADS very well. I think you should make a 5-10 line long NADS GIF that jumps around the screen so that it's very clear. Large NADS would work best.

Edit - I'm starting to think the NADS people are either literally here to profit off of our hobby, have a serious buying addiction, or are smoking meth.


----------



## squincher (Jan 31, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> The font style for the numbers is terrible. Looks like one of those tropical, bamboo/tiki typefaces.


Like when Gilligan used logs to spell HELP for the passing space capsule.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Nomos Metro 38 Date handwinder for $1960 after befrugal 8% cash back. Retail $3480. Camel3x low $2249.
https://www.discountwatchstore.com/...-38-date-hand-wind-white-dial-mens-watch-1102









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> The font style for the numbers is terrible. Looks like one of those tropical, bamboo/tiki typefaces.


Well, in their defense it is hard to make numbers from straight glass tubes that look much different. I jut wish they were a bit smaller.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

squincher said:


> Like when Gilligan used logs to spell HELP for the passing space capsule.


LOL


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

Those Fortis went FAST..



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

This seems like a pretty great deal for a swiss auto chronograph. Victorinox Ambassador black dial for $354. Retail $1975.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Victorinox...atch-241193-/263935407143?hash=item3d73c6b427









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Alpina Startimer Gray dial for $208. Retail $1150. Camel3x low $235.
https://m.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Start...L-372BBGR4S6-/273072432729?_mwBanner=1&_rdt=1









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Please stop the Nad's!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I bought both of these watches and they are really nice. I changed out the strap for the Alpina to a Hirsch Liberty and now it looks much nicer.





















​


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

fuzzysquid said:


> The store I bought from (Gallery Rare) was great, but they weren't set up in Rakuten to remove domestic tax from my order? They said they could remove tax if I ordered directly from them. I also found them, and the same watch on Chrono24, where they were offering a tax free price for non Japanese customers.
> 
> My moonwatch is used and the last generation model, but in very good condition. I did find one example of the latest version (big box) and new, but passed.
> 
> Will reply via PM with more details to keep the thread noise low.


I got my new speedy pro with omega warranty from Gallery Rare. Ended up paying about $2,800 -$2,900 including shipping. The shipping charge was crazy though because of the presentation box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

$25 off $300 at Jomashop using DC1825. $5 better than the standard google20 $20 off code. Standard $50 of $1000 using google50 or DC1850 for those that may not know.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Looks like the Seiko SRPC07 is available at kohls. It was out of stock yesterday when I looked.









Good thing I just ordered that Casio G-Shock from Bloomingdales, or I would be tempted.

Did I really just say that? Good thing I bought a watch so I wouldn't buy a different one? That's a sign it's almost time to unsubscribe from this thread :-d


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Dub Rubb said:


> This seems like a pretty great deal for a swiss auto chronograph. Victorinox Ambassador black dial for $354. Retail $1975.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Victorinox...atch-241193-/263935407143?hash=item3d73c6b427


That's a Valgranges movement and a steal at $354.


----------



## I_NEED_A_DEAL (Sep 12, 2016)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Adv...s-Watch-AL525LBS3AE4-/163292611149?nav=SEARCH

Picked this up for $335 last week. Love it. Worth every penny.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

r0bf1ve said:


> Those Fortis went FAST..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What Fortis are we referring to?


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

I_NEED_A_DEAL said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Adv...s-Watch-AL525LBS3AE4-/163292611149?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Picked this up for $335 last week. Love it. Worth every penny.


I'm not usually into designs like this, but I REALLY like that. I'll have to add it to my list of future purchases because I've already bought way too many this year haha.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

PetWatch said:


> From relojesdemoda.com, don't know about them but have seen them mentioned here.
> 
> A couple of Seiko Presage:
> 
> ...


I did notice this deal and posted it about a week ago. I know it probably got buried among the black friday deals, and I guarantee that not that many people saw it. Just wanted to point out that the prices were a bit better back then. $343 for the SARY103, $413 for the SARY105. Still great prices, but I think the prices could drop again with another holiday sale, if it happens.

EDIT - also wanted to mention there is a Women's version available. 285 Euro = $322 USD at the time, not sure of price now.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Oris Big Crown Original 40mm Pointer Date Automatic 01 754 7679 4331-07 8 20 32 - *$595* from Gemnation

The deal of the day for the next 9 hours. Get 1.75% cash back through Ebates.

https://www.gemnation.com/watches/Deal-Of-The-Day.html#watchDetails


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Bob_the_Wino said:


> View attachment 13693249
> 
> 
> Hmm...
> ...


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Question - is the 10% discount on CreationWatches eBay store finished? 

Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

phoenix844884 said:


> Question - is the 10% discount on CreationWatches eBay store finished?


Still showing active for me.

*LINKY - >*https://www.ebay.com/sme/creationwatches/Extra-10-off/so.html?_seedid=282884152622&_soffType=OrderSubTotalOffer&_soffid=5180254008&_trksid=p2047675.m2197


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I_NEED_A_DEAL said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Adv...s-Watch-AL525LBS3AE4-/163292611149?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Picked this up for $335 last week. Love it. Worth every penny.


NADS!!!! Alert!!!!!

It's beautiful. Does the bezel do anything?


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

platinumEX said:


> Not a deal...
> 
> Update on my issue with CRAFTER BLUE. They never replied to numerous e-mails asking the status of my order placed on October 18th, except once saying "we're checking on it". Opened a dispute with PayPal a month later, to which they never replied. Escalated it to a claim, to which they also never replied. PayPal just sided in my favor and refunded me. Just shaking my head in disbelief over this whole thing... Never had a transaction completely disregarded by a seller/business like that.


When I saw this post, I realized that I hadn't heard anything from them since I placed my order on 11/23. I sent them an email, but haven't heard back. My order, however, showed up yesterday. All's well that ends well, but communication doesn't appear to be a priority. Too bad, it's a nice strap.

Edit: I just received a response from Crafter Blue with the tracking number.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> NADS!!!! Alert!!!!!
> 
> It's beautiful. Does the bezel do anything?


It dares you to try to look away. Here's the case back for those that are into that kind of thing.....I am.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Today's Stowa 15% off advent sale is the Antea 1919 in white or black dial.









https://www.stowa.de/en/Infos/Christmas+sale/

Regularly €555
Sale price €472

Posting these so they sell out before I get too tempted and pull the trigger myself.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> Amazon still has the SARB035 for $318.75 (amazing)


yes, shipping dates are all over the place though. Now says Jan/feb. I am expecting one Dec 10 that hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Leftlane sports has the Timex Intelligent Quartz Fly-Back for ~$80 and there is a $20 off $75 promo using code dec20. White dial version as well. Unfortunately, using the coupon take it under the $75 free shipping limit, making it around $67 shipped. They also have some of the Electric watches as well.

https://www.leftlanesports.com/Product.aspx?l=00280105306400000000&p=TMX01568


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Seiko Prospex SPB051 for $944. Retail $1577. Not a crazy deal, but a deal none the less. Where are tose ebay coupons when you need them!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Pros...-Mens-Watch-/283246414727?hash=item41f2cd4b87









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

NAD:

My Watchgecko order finally arrived and I wanted to share a pic of their Winstone navy strap. It is a cracker of a deal considering the strap can be had for about $21.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## bocbass (Jun 21, 2011)

Don't know if this has been posted yet, but Bernhardt is doing 50% off all their LeJour chronos.

https://www.bernhardtwatch.com/collections/le-jour


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

May be targeted.

10% in eBay Bucks on every qualifying item of $50 or more.

8% in eBay Bucks on every qualifying item of $25 or more.

Starts at 5:00AM PT on December 5, 2018 and ends at 11:59PM PT on December 6, 2018

Rewards are capped at $100 per transaction and $500 per Earn Period..

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Dub Rubb said:


> Seiko Prospex SPB051 for $944. Retail $1577. Not a crazy deal, but a deal none the less. Where are tose ebay coupons when you need them!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Pros...-Mens-Watch-/283246414727?hash=item41f2cd4b87


SBDC051 same watch? If so it can be had ~ $700 or so...?

Edit: ebay SBDC051


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Orient Mako II Automatic Dive Watch FAA02002D9 - *$127.50* from Orient USA with code HOLIDAY18

Code HOLIDAY18 takes an additional 15% off any watch which makes for some great deals directly from Orient Watch USA.

https://www.orientwatchusa.com/collections/sport/products/mako-ii-faa02002d9


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I just received an email from Certified Watch Store for $100 off ALL Alpina watches with code EDALP1. Combine that with 3% Ebates cash back and that can put you into a Startimer Quartz chrono for as little as (net) $174.59!
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...m_source=aff&utm_medium=al&utm_campaign=58493


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Certified Watch Store has the coupon code EDALP1 for $100 off Alpina Watches. https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/watch-brands/alpina-watches.html


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

dumberdrummer said:


> I just received an email from Certified Watch Store for $100 off ALL Alpina watches with code EDALP1. Combine that with 3% Ebates cash back and that can put you into a Startimer Quartz chrono for as little as (net) $174.59!
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...m_source=aff&utm_medium=al&utm_campaign=58493


I feel like they held that until they'd cleared out the $140-ish quartz like I bought


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> Certified Watch Store has the coupon code EDALP1 for $100 off Alpina Watches. https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/watch-brands/alpina-watches.html


I am almost certain they raised the prices. I've been following a watch that yesterday was...wait for it...$100 less than it is now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Not sure if this has been posted or not but a great deal on Eterna for the ladies: https://www.gemnation.com/watches/Eterna-Lady-2510-2510.41.45.1251-37035.html

For the guys, not sure if this is a great deal or not but here you go: https://www.gemnation.com/watches/Eterna-KonTiki-Date-Automatic-1220.41.43.1183-49743.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldrock427 (Feb 20, 2018)

Saved a $125 on a Hamilton I have been tracking since this summer. This has been $585 forever according to the camel. Just dropped to $459. It is a HAMILTON Khaki Aviation GMT Air Race (the orange one). Kind of a mystery watch - no forum content, and very little on google. I guess it is not popular, but something about it keeps bringing me back. It arrives Friday. Thanks for getting into the spirit Ashford!

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...air-race/H77665173.pid?nid=cpg_cat680072&so=8









I plan to do a quick review once it arrives. Anyone out there have one of these?


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Seems they did raise some prices. However, the Alpina Alpiner Silver Dial AL750S4E6, a chrono with Valjoux 7750 movement, would come down to $499. That's a steal!

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...dial-leather-strap-men-s-watch-al750s4e6.html



caktaylor said:


> I am almost certain they raised the prices. I've been following a watch that yesterday was...wait for it...$100 less than it is now.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

EDIT: Just saw EA-Sport posted this a few posts back. My bad.

I wasn't around last year for the Kontiki craze but a quick google search shows that this one on Gemnation is at half the price of most.

 Eterna KonTiki Date Automatic Men's Watch
Model 1220.41.43.1183

*Retail: $2,800
Regular: $989
Sale Price $795*


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

yinzburgher said:


> Orient Mako II Automatic Dive Watch FAA02002D9 - *$127.50* from Orient USA with code HOLIDAY18
> 
> Code HOLIDAY18 takes an additional 15% off any watch which makes for some great deals directly from Orient Watch USA.
> 
> ...


I don't know much about Orient. Brand snobbery aside, is this significantly better than the Invicta divers that show up on Amazon for $60-70 all the time?


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Elkins45 said:


> I don't know much about Orient. Brand snobbery aside, is this significantly better than the Invicta divers that show up on Amazon for $60-70 all the time?


I don't have a Mako, but I did just purchase a Ray Raven II (all black Rays) and love it. WAYYYY better than the Amazon Invicta I own. From what I hear the Mako's are just as good.
I also own a dressier Bambino and another higher end Orient dive watch. I didn't mean to end up with 3 Orients but I enjoy all of them.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

bbrou33 said:


> I didn't mean to end up with 3 Orients but I enjoy all of them.


The story for many of us...


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> I just received an email from Certified Watch Store for $100 off ALL Alpina watches with code EDALP1. Combine that with 3% Ebates cash back and that can put you into a Startimer Quartz chrono for as little as (net) $174.59!
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...m_source=aff&utm_medium=al&utm_campaign=58493


Both Startimers in my watch list are $100 more expensive now.

They raised prices on at least 2 of these, then made a "sale".

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## stoyan79 (Oct 18, 2018)

Yes, significantly better and very underrated.



Elkins45 said:


> I don't know much about Orient. Brand snobbery aside, is this significantly better than the Invicta divers that show up on Amazon for $60-70 all the time?


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

Dub Rubb said:


> This seems like a pretty great deal for a swiss auto chronograph. Victorinox Ambassador black dial for $354. Retail $1975.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Victorinox...atch-241193-/263935407143?hash=item3d73c6b427
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


~NADS~

A bit of a caution on this one. Bezel does rotate but is a unidirectional countdown (a plus to me) and this model is well-known (and IME) for pulling the crown to setting position 2 to be stiffer than a groom on his wedding night. This can be seen as a QC issue to some buyers, imo, including me. As long as that is accepted, excellent movement, good watch, and great deal.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

bbrou33 said:


> EDIT: Just saw EA-Sport posted this a few posts back. My bad.
> 
> I wasn't around last year for the Kontiki craze but a quick google search shows that this one on Gemnation is at half the price of most.
> 
> ...





EA-Sport said:


> Not sure if this has been posted or not but a great deal on Eterna for the ladies: https://www.gemnation.com/watches/Eterna-Lady-2510-2510.41.45.1251-37035.html
> 
> For the guys, not sure if this is a great deal or not but here you go: https://www.gemnation.com/watches/Eterna-KonTiki-Date-Automatic-1220.41.43.1183-49743.html
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome guys! I have been jonesing for a Kontiki for a long time. I know it isn't the $300 or whatever it was people paid, but I haven't seen anything new or used for under $900 for over a year. I just ordered and there is also 3.5% from TopCashBack. So total price is $767.18.

One question for you KonTiki experts - are the numeral slices lumed on this model? Super excited either way, but hoping yes.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Not sure if I'll ever wear it but none the less it arrived new in package and working.


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> I don't know much about Orient. Brand snobbery aside, is this significantly better than the Invicta divers that show up on Amazon for $60-70 all the time?


Way better (even though I'm not a fan of that particular watch). One of these days Orient is going to start raising their prices. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong but besides Vostok, I think Orient offers the cheapest watches with in-house movements.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

GeneralSkinny said:


> Way better (even though I'm not a fan of that particular watch). One of these days Orient is going to start raising their prices. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong but besides Vostok, I think Orient offers the cheapest watches with in-house movements.


Seiko 5?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

wrsmith said:


> For UK/Euro users, Watchshop.com have 20% off most watches using code GIFT20. Some are alread discounted and the 20% stacks.
> 
> ...


Many (most?) brands are excluded from US shoppers, but some are available including: Zeppelin, Dreyfuss and Certina, I didn't stumble across any US deals, but it was fun to browse their wide selection. Maybe there are some EU/UK deals. (Quote taken from the Casio deals thread.)


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Perrelet sale on ToM right now including these interesting Double Rotors for $1199. Retail $4895 (Square) and $1239. Retail $3680 (Round).
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-perrelet-63ed0db6-8f53-4201-bcbb-498edd0bedd0









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## pb9610 (Dec 30, 2015)

impetusera said:


> Not sure if I'll ever wear it...


Whys that?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

pb9610 said:


> Whys that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Not much of a strap wearer or that overall style. We'll see though. For now will leave it be to be sure it runs properly.


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

N8G said:


> Awesome guys! I have been jonesing for a Kontiki for a long time. I know it isn't the $300 or whatever it was people paid, but I haven't seen anything new or used for under $900 for over a year. I just ordered and there is also 3.5% from TopCashBack. So total price is $767.18.
> 
> One question for you KonTiki experts - are the numeral slices lumed on this model? Super excited either way, but hoping yes.


Nice combo with the TopCashBack! I tested EBates and Honey but neither had cash back.

And to answer your question, I believe so. At least according to all the google images I've seen


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

*Solid bronze* (Japanese) quartz chronograph, mineral crystal, 100m WR, 42mm, 10 year warranty, Super Luminova lume, Jack Mason. *$96* (+ S&H?) from mfg. or same price from Amazon (free S&H + free returns). List: $275. Can read "solid bronze case" on the back, fwiw. Model JM-R102-127. Interesting fact: "The crown is etched with a Texas lone star as an homage to Jack Mason's roots."

UPDATE: dial isn't fully lumed, per these shots (scroll down for album). Good shot of the profile showing domed crystal:


http://imgur.com/01Gl4na


Here is a video of the SS model -- the dial is much more interesting than the photos show:





Amazon (sold by Jack Mason):
https://www.amazon.com/Jack-Mason-Racing-Chronograph-Leather/dp/B077GZF2Q4

Jack Mason direct:
https://jackmasonbrand.com/products/racing-chronograph-42mm-5










From above album:


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

tennesseean_87 said:


> GeneralSkinny said:
> 
> 
> > Way better (even though I'm not a fan of that particular watch). One of these days Orient is going to start raising their prices. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong but besides Vostok, I think Orient offers the cheapest watches with in-house movements.
> ...


Likely Starking.


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Seiko 5?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True, but the "5" logo seems to trigger so many people on here that I try not to mention that line lol.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

impetusera said:


> View attachment 13696491
> 
> Not sure if I'll ever wear it but none the less it arrived new in package and working.


Now I am tempted


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

GeneralSkinny said:


> True, but the "5" logo seems to triggers so many people on here that I try not to mention that line lol.


I'll take the Seiko '5' logo over 'water resist' every time but glad it's on there less I'd likely have one in every color.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

TheJohnP said:


> Now I am tempted


It's a good buy. The stamped piece of train door goes good on it. It's Swiss, sapphire crystal, iconic dial and though a quartz movement is unique. You can do worse at the same price.


----------



## RolandDelacroix (Jul 27, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> *Solid bronze* (Japanese) quartz chronograph, mineral crystal, 100m WR, 42mm, 10 year warranty, Super Luminova lume, Jack Mason. *$96* (+ S&H?) from mfg. or same price from Amazon (free S&H + free returns). List: $275. Can read "solid bronze case" on the back, fwiw. Model JM-R102-127. Interesting fact: "The crown is etched with a Texas lone star as an homage to Jack Mason's roots."
> 
> UPDATE: dial isn't fully lumed, per these shots (scroll down for album). Good shot of the profile showing domed crystal:
> 
> ...


$100 quartz Chrono, whats the big deal? Just the bronze case? Or are these particularly nice for this price point? Genuinely curious, im looking for a $100-$200 first chrono and was looking at some Orients and Citizens.


----------



## RolandDelacroix (Jul 27, 2017)

Double


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

RolandDelacroix said:


> $100 quartz Chrono, whats the big deal? Just the bronze case? Or are these particularly nice for this price point? Genuinely curious, im looking for a $100-$200 first chrono and was looking at some Orients and Citizens.


I have 3 Jack Mason's. Very nice watches with engraved case backs, crowns, textured and layered dials and the case finishes are way above the $100 price point norm. I'd also add that every one I've bought has come with what I'd call a $35-$40 leather strap. Don't know that I'd feel good at full retail, but at under $140, I'm feeling pretty good.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Damnit. Had to see that bronze Jack Mason.

Anyways... is this a deal or just regular price? Not sure if the price has been lower before.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

N8G said:


> One question for you KonTiki experts - are the numeral slices lumed on this model?


Yes.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Tsarli said:


> Damnit. Had to see that bronze Jack Mason.
> 
> Anyways... is this a deal or just regular price? Not sure if the price has been lower before.


I pay $160 from amazon 2 years ago


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

impetusera said:


> View attachment 13696491
> 
> Not sure if I'll ever wear it but none the less it arrived new in package and working.


Mine arrives tomorrow. Really excited to get it! I ordered two Mondaine watches within about a week of each other with this being the second one because the first one (day/date classic automatic) had me so smitten with the design simplicity. This special edition seemed like a no brainer then, considering the price. The Stop2Go movement is also really neat in how it emulates the train station clocks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Tsarli said:


> Anyways... is this a deal or just regular price? Not sure if the price has been lower before.
> 
> View attachment 13696773


I believe they were $129 2 years ago?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Elkins45 said:


> I don't know much about Orient. Brand snobbery aside, is this significantly better than the Invicta divers that show up on Amazon for $60-70 all the time?


Elkins,

Orient Rays and Mako's are good watches. IMO, the previous generation was a better watch. The second crown gave the watch character. Even though this new generation did away with the second crown and gave the new movement hack/hand wind capability, they also made the world's tiniest crown for the new Mako and Ray. It is difficult to manipulate the crown (at least it was for me). I sold off two Gen2 Rays (black and orange) because of the crown.

Here, I'll show you what I mean. Look at that Orient Crown. It's so small I feel sorry for it.









Now compare that to this Gen1 Mako and you'll see the difference in crown size.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

househalfman said:


> I believe they were $129 2 years ago?


It was $139 for Prime Day earlier this year. $179 to $200 seems to be the average going rate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Anyone received their BF sale Thunderbolt from Dagaz yet?


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

This may be old news. But Macy's with a friends and family discount up to 30% going on. Code is friend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Rocat said:


> ...Look at that Orient Crown. It's so small I feel sorry for it.


I hear it's not the size of the crown, it's how you use it.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

RolandDelacroix said:


> $100 quartz Chrono, whats the big deal? Just the bronze case? Or are these particularly nice for this price point? Genuinely curious, im looking for a $100-$200 first chrono and was looking at some Orients and Citizens.


It is the first sub-$100 bronze watch that I've noticed since dumberdrummer discovered (what would become) the sub-$100 Invicta bronze diver (here it is in orange for $98, though they've been found [EDIT]under $65[/EDIT] at different times/places). Bronze watches are supposed to patina. Some people really dig that, while others find it undesirable.

So, yes, the bronze case is its most remarkable feature, IMO. If you browse Jack Mason's site or their Amazon storefront you'll find other styles at that price. Amazon's free returns means little risk in trying one out if it looks interesting.


----------



## MazingerZetto (Apr 5, 2018)

cairoanan said:


> I hear it's not the size of the crown, it's how you use it.


Hahahaha

Enviado desde mi LG-M320 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> I hear it's not the size of the crown, it's how you use it.


spoken like someone with a small crown


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

taike said:


> spoken like someone with a small crown


You know what they say. A big crown is just to overcompensate for...eh...a small wrist. ;-)


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Has this been posted yet? - COSC Tissot for under $180 or less
https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-wat...e=CJ&cjevent=80ed112bf90911e883c2028d0a24060d









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

MP83 said:


> Has this been posted yet? - COSC Tissot for under $180 or less
> https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-wat...e=CJ&cjevent=80ed112bf90911e883c2028d0a24060d
> 
> 
> ...


Nevermind it seems it is a quartz, got overexcited for a second

Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

taike said:


> spoken like someone with a small crown


Oh, taike. You saucy minx.


----------



## sandoso (Apr 9, 2008)

A.) this thread is huge
2.) these deals are crazy!
D.) I need a second job and another wrist


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

norsairius said:


> Mine arrives tomorrow. Really excited to get it! I ordered two Mondaine watches within about a week of each other with this being the second one because the first one (day/date classic automatic) had me so smitten with the design simplicity. This special edition seemed like a no brainer then, considering the price. The Stop2Go movement is also really neat in how it emulates the train station clocks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha I am the same way. My Mondaine Evo arrived today, and my Mondaine Gottardo should arrive next week. Never thought I'd see the day where I get two Mondaine's within a week.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

mikksteel said:


> Anyone received their BF sale Thunderbolt from Dagaz yet?


No USPS today, tracking has it in my local PO for pickup tomorrow.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> It is the first sub-$100 bronze watch that I've noticed since dumberdrummer discovered (what would become) the sub-$100 Invicta bronze diver (here it is in orange for $98, though they've been found under $80 at different times/places). Bronze watches are supposed to patina. Some people really dig that, while others find it undesirable.
> 
> So, yes, the bronze case is its most remarkable feature, IMO. If you browse Jack Mason's site or their Amazon storefront you'll find other styles at that price. Amazon's free returns means little risk in trying one out if it looks interesting.


Have the orange bronze inbound for $64USD.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Have the orange bronze inbound for $64USD.


From where? What's the deal.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> I don't know much about Orient. Brand snobbery aside, is this significantly better than the Invicta divers that show up on Amazon for $60-70 all the time?


The Orient brand is significantly better than Invicta in most respects but the Mako is not a significantly better watch than the Pro Diver IMO. I like my Mako USA but it is leaves much to be desired. The indices, chapter ring and bezel are not aligned. The bezel insert came off while swimming. It has the worst screw-down crown of any watch I've owned. And there is nothing special about the finishing, especially when compared to similarly priced Seikos. The Pro Diver on the other hand has the worst lume of any watch I've owned and I hate that the brand is engraved in the side of the case. And of course it's a rip-off of a Sub. But it's otherwise of surprising quality. I really do believe it is one of the very best values among entry level mechanical dive watches. If you can get past wearing an Invicta and wearing a "homage" I would suggest picking one up next time they drop to $50.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Raymond Weil Maestro Moonphase for $730. Retail $2450. Camel3x low $839.
https://m.ebay.com/itm/Raymond-Weil...ba-306d-4791-b385-63d5dae041a1&epid=211560053









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

PetWatch said:


> From where? What's the deal.


Amazon refurbished return. Supposedly they check it out for any issues and make sure it works. Figure what are the chances a Seiko movement is messed up? Besides, Amazon returns policy is good. Have the blue bronze version already, so I know I will swap out the strap.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Eterna Heritage Military 1939 Limited Edition 1939.43.46.1299 - *$739* from Gemnation

https://www.gemnation.com/watches/Eterna-Heritage-Military-1939-1939.43.46.1299-49738.html


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

From SD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Quite so











N8G said:


> Awesome guys! I have been jonesing for a Kontiki for a long time. I know it isn't the $300 or whatever it was people paid, but I haven't seen anything new or used for under $900 for over a year. I just ordered and there is also 3.5% from TopCashBack. So total price is $767.18.
> 
> One question for you KonTiki experts - are the numeral slices lumed on this model? Super excited either way, but hoping yes.


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

sandoso said:


> A.) this thread is huge
> 2.) these deals are crazy!
> D.) I need a second job and another wrist


Welcome to the thread. I'll give you a word of advice... Mute BostonCharlie until you get that second job.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Rumored 10% off eBay coming tomorrow, Friday, 12/7

Details:

10% off Site-Wide: No Minimum, $100 Max

Starts: 12/7 3:00a.m. PT (6:00am ET)
Ends: 12/8 3:00 a.m. PT (6:00am ET)

Heard that on SlickDeals. Coupon code not yet known/available.

Not a sure bet, but it probably wouldn’t hurt to have your list up to date.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Amazon refurbished return. Supposedly they check it out for any issues and make sure it works. Figure what are the chances a Seiko movement is messed up? Besides, Amazon returns policy is good. Have the blue bronze version already, so I know I will swap out the strap.


The previous person probably thought the battery was dead. lol


----------



## NelsonC (Oct 30, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> Amazon refurbished return. Supposedly they check it out for any issues and make sure it works. Figure what are the chances a Seiko movement is messed up? Besides, Amazon returns policy is good. Have the blue bronze version already, so I know I will swap out the strap.


On Amazon Warehouse you can actually find really good deals. The watches are basically "NEW" but at prices of used items. Really amazing deals got over there.

Sent from my LG-M700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

Christopher Ward 15% off all Tridents. Code gift15


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

In regards to delivery issues with USPS:

https://fox13now.com/2018/12/05/postal-workers-claim-usps-forces-them-to-falsify-package-delivery-reports/


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

New Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 600M GMT, $3,717 from watchmaxx on eBay. $3,995 on their own site. Not many comps -- seeing it ~$4,200+ elsewhere. List: $7,700. model 232.32.44.22.01.002

Omega product page here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Omega-...T-Mens-Watch-232-32-44-22-01-002/382571246589


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

NelsonC said:


> On Amazon Warehouse you can actually find really good deals. The watches are basically "NEW" but at prices of used items. Really amazing deals got over there.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M700 using Tapatalk


Agreed. It seems like prices slowly drop over time -- until they're snatched away from you by somebody else. The only downside is that there is no warranty outside of their 30-day return window.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Agreed. It seems like prices slowly drop over time -- until they're snatched away from you by somebody else. The only downside is that there is no warranty outside of their 30-day return window.


True. Although, how often have people had a problem with a watch from a reputable brand outside of the first 30 days? It's like the grey market vendors so-called warranties that many people feel are practically worthless. If the watch had an AD warranty, does that really offer much value? If I thought I was buying a watch that needed a long warranty, I wouldn't buy it, much in the same way that I wouldn't buy another product type that I felt I needed to buy an extended warranty for. In fact, the only problems I have had with a watch within the first year or two of owning it have been problems caused by me that would never be covered by a warranty.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

ohhenry1 said:


> Rumored 10% off eBay coming tomorrow, Friday, 12/7
> 
> Details:
> 
> ...


Does eBay ever do back to back promotions? Right now they have 10% eBay bucks going on until the end of today.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## fcb358 (Mar 14, 2017)

Rainshadow said:


> Quite so
> 
> View attachment 13697211


Man that is nice! Quite a bit above my current budget (too afraid to wear). So unique.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> New Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 600M GMT, $3,717 from watchmaxx on eBay. $3,995 on their own site. Not many comps -- seeing it ~$4,200+ elsewhere. List: $7,700. model 232.32.44.22.01.002
> 
> Omega product page here.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Omega-...T-Mens-Watch-232-32-44-22-01-002/382571246589


BRUHHHH.

I just bought two watches that add up to this price when I could've had this one watch which is one of my grails. Feels bad man.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

raheelc said:


> Does eBay ever do back to back promotions? Right now they have 10% eBay bucks going on until the end of today.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Yes, it's a common occurrence that a coupon code will become active just after an eBay Bucks promotion ends, to prevent stacking. There are also plenty of eBay Bucks promotions that end without any subsequent coupon.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

A very RAF looking new Pulsar model on eBay for $86.89 has been tempting me lately. Minus 10% eBay bucks would take it to about $78. My willpower is wavering... EDIT: bought one









https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pulsar-Gen...-formally-PJN305X1-NEW-EXCLUSIVE/292832421627


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> BRUHHHH.
> 
> I just bought two watches that add up to this price when I could've had this one watch which is one of my grails. Feels bad man.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


That does feel bad. I've gotten out of this trap and am focusing on 1 maybe 2 watches to buy.

I can't tell you that I've not been tempted through BF but to this point I've bought nothing and just waiting for the right deal to pop up.

Return the ones you've bought and focus on the bigger prize, good luck.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> That does feel bad. I've gotten out of this trap and am focusing on 1 maybe 2 watches to buy.
> 
> I can't tell you that I've not been tempted through BF but to this point I've bought nothing and just waiting for the right deal to pop up.
> 
> Return the ones you've bought and focus on the bigger prize, good luck.


Roger that. I bought 6 this BF and have returned 3. Two I can't return so I'll have to sell, and plan on keeping one.

Should have bought 1 - that Planet Ocean GMT.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Got an email from overstock. 20% off if you pay with PayPal.


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> Got an email from overstock. 20% off if you pay with PayPal.


Code needed?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

r0bf1ve said:


> Code needed?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Your PayPal password.

There's a referral program, too. Post yours here and we all get 100% off!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

r0bf1ve said:


> Code needed?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No code, just click to activate.


----------



## synnyster (Dec 30, 2016)

Just got my Amazon order for the Seiko SARB033. They sent me the wrong watch, a Seiko solar ladies watch! So now I have to wait until they have the SARB033 back in stock before they can send me the proper replacement. Ugh...


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Just in case anyone is still interested-----Amazon still has the SARB035 for 318.75
https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Japane...e=UTF8&qid=1544120097&sr=8-1&keywords=sarb035


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Bloomingdales still has 25% off a number of Gs, including this solar atomic bluetooth w/ combi-like bracelet GWB5600BC-1B. If you sign up for their newsletter, you get a 10% code which stacks (though it took mine awhile to arrive, and when it did it was in my junk folder). And Ebates has 10% CB for bloomingdales, so I won't link the product directly. Free shipping. I had sales tax, but I also get easy in-store returns (nice bc I've returned a reverse display G before -- hoping this one's better). Net price should end up under $140. List: $200.
> 
> Casio product page here. *Wait ... don't trust that Casio page.* It says this watch has the new STN display, but elsewhere on WUS others have said that's not true. Also, it lists the wrong product number in its description, so good chance the rest doesn't apply, either. :-(
> 
> ...


NAD. Mini-review for the quoted GWB5600BC-1B bluetooth blackout resin square. The bracelet is nicer than I expected and it does help the watch fit a smaller wrist more naturally than the usual resin strap (although I didn't resize it). The display disappointed me. I was hoping for something like an affordable full metal G (which has a nice, readable reverse display -- at least in the store). I found this G is a little less readable than the old-skool 3229 reverse square I picked up as a gift. This G's LCD elements are smaller and finer, and the contrast is just a little lower. Just too much for these older eyes (and, for me, at this price).

Here is a side-by-side photo. I tried to keep the light natural and I chose an angle with good readability. For both of these models readability can drop dramatically with just a small change in your viewing angle.


----------



## synnyster (Dec 30, 2016)

johnmichael said:


> Just in case anyone is still interested-----Amazon still has the SARB035 for 318.75
> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Japane...e=UTF8&qid=1544120097&sr=8-1&keywords=sarb035


It's available but shows as temporarily out of stock. Won't ship unless they get a new batch in.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> BRUHHHH.
> 
> I just bought two watches that add up to this price when I could've had this one watch which is one of my grails. Feels bad man.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Save for a bracelet model. You'll take a bath on resale if you sell it on strap.


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

platinumEX said:


> A very RAF looking new Pulsar model on eBay for $86.89 has been tempting me lately. Minus 10% eBay bucks would take it to about $78. My willpower is wavering... EDIT: bought one
> 
> View attachment 13697919
> 
> ...


Dammit, I caved in too. I don't currently have a pilot's or military watch, and this will fill that gap nicely.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

platinumEX said:


> A very RAF looking new Pulsar model on eBay for $86.89 has been tempting me lately. Minus 10% eBay bucks would take it to about $78. My willpower is wavering... EDIT: bought one
> 
> View attachment 13697919
> 
> ...


What kept me from getting this was the seconds hand. It's not at the sub-dial like a mecaquartz (think Fossil Decker).


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

The first of my Black Friday deals arrived late yesterday... Marathon GSAR from Optics Planet. Great pick up at $646, and I now see what all the hype over the years has been about. I foresee a lot of wrist time for this one!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

platinumEX said:


> A very RAF looking new Pulsar model on eBay for $86.89 has been tempting me lately. Minus 10% eBay bucks would take it to about $78. My willpower is wavering... EDIT: bought one
> 
> View attachment 13697919
> 
> ...


Very cool. A Rubicon branded green colorway is available, too, for *$71 incl. shipping* on eBay or *56 GBP* direct. This green model's case is a little different -- the lugs are smoother and there's no crown guard, and it's *40mm* instead of 42mm.

eBay:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/RWC301X1-RWC-Gents-Chronograph-Date-Display-Military-Watch/302405461666

Direct:
https://www.rubiconwatches.com/watc...aph-date-display-military-watch-only-300-made










If you can find it, the 40mm black dial model number is PJN305X1.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Not seeing the PayPal offer for Overstock. Probably for the best as I had my eye on a Revue Thommen.


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

Touch of Modern has several variations of the Mecchaniche Veneziane Nereide (not the new GMT version) listed for $480. Regular price is $749. I think its is a very nice looking diver.


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

Not a deal; a friendly suggestion.



synnyster said:


> Just got my Amazon order for the Seiko SARB033. They sent me the wrong watch, a Seiko solar ladies watch! So now I have to wait until they have the SARB033 back in stock before they can send me the proper replacement. Ugh...


Suggestion: ask Amazon CSR to allow you to purchase SARB033 from a third-party/marketplace seller now and have Amazon reimburse you for the difference in price.

Another WUS member and myself have recently received a similar reimbursement. For me, it was the SARB017 that was dead-on-arrival and Amazon was out of stock by the time I received it, so I wasn't able to exchange. When I asked for a solution, first the CSR teased to give me some credit back to keep the watch. But I said that I would have to have a watchmaker look and try to fix it, and I wouldn't know how much it'd cost me upfront. Then the CSR offered to pay for the price difference if I placed another order for the watch from a marketplace seller; I gladly accepted.

Now, what impressed me was that I didn't have to follow-up with Amazon. On the day the marketplace order shipped, I received the promised reimbursement as Amazon credit on my account and the CSR actually emailed me as confirmation of her action. Now that's Customer Service!


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Yes, it's a common occurrence that a coupon code will become active just after an eBay Bucks promotion ends, to prevent stacking. There are also plenty of eBay Bucks promotions that end without any subsequent coupon.


I'm not seeing this. Is it targeted?

I also noticed a price hike from Glycine Direct. Indication of upcoming coupon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Tsarli said:


> What kept me from getting this was the seconds hand. It's not at the sub-dial like a mecaquartz (think Fossil Decker).


What is fossil decker? Nobody around here thinks fossil watches. Straps, yes, not watches.


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

synnyster said:


> Just got my Amazon order for the Seiko SARB033. They sent me the wrong watch, a Seiko solar ladies watch! So now I have to wait until they have the SARB033 back in stock before they can send me the proper replacement. Ugh...


That's rough. And the 033 is discontinued, so who's to say they'll even get more


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Yes, it's a common occurrence that a coupon code will become active just after an eBay Bucks promotion ends, to prevent stacking. There are also plenty of eBay Bucks promotions that end without any subsequent coupon.


Cool, thanks. There's a watch I'm eyeing, but not sure if I should wait to see if there's a promo tomorrow, or just take the 10% eBay bucks now. Would rather take the 10% percent discount instead of eBay bucks.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

The 39mm Pulsar RAF Chrono with the black dial seems to be sold out everywhere. 

A good thing I guess as I might have caved on that one, under $100 for a classic-looking military chrono would have been worth a shot.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

yankeexpress said:


> What is fossil decker? Nobody around here thinks fossil watches. Straps, yes, not watches.


"Nobody around here thinks fossil watches...." My apologies your highness.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## synnyster (Dec 30, 2016)

PeekPoke said:


> Not a deal; a friendly suggestion.
> 
> Suggestion: ask Amazon CSR to allow you to purchase SARB033 from a third-party/marketplace seller now and have Amazon reimburse you for the difference in price.
> 
> ...


So I took your advice and talked with Amazon CSR and asked about your suggestion. They were not able to do that for me, but I was offered another 15% off the price! I also looked at the item on Amazon again and it looks like it will be in stock Dec 8 so win/win?!?


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

synnyster said:


> Just got my Amazon order for the Seiko SARB033. They sent me the wrong watch, a Seiko solar ladies watch! So now I have to wait until they have the SARB033 back in stock before they can send me the proper replacement. Ugh...


I had that happen once where I ordered some $98 quartz piece of crap and the box arrived with a rose gold automatic Zeno dress watch. I wrote customer service and apparently they misunderstood or something and apologized for the box being empty and refunded my money immediately. I waited a day and wrote back that the box wasn't empty but had a different model watch in it. They then sent a prepaid return label. Probably should of just kept quiet.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

PeekPoke said:


> Not a deal; a friendly suggestion.
> 
> Suggestion: ask Amazon CSR to allow you to purchase SARB033 from a third-party/marketplace seller now and have Amazon reimburse you for the difference in price.
> 
> ...


Sometimes manufacturer warranty applies if purchased from amazon but not third-party seller so something to consider. Also sometimes third-party sellers suck. I got a "new" Victorinox Airboss from one that came in the box for some cheap quartz instead of the normal box and had all the removable links removed from the bracelet so it'd barely fit on a twig.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

MP83 said:


> Nevermind it seems it is a quartz, got overexcited for a second


What's wrong with quartz? It's inherently more accurate than mechanical, and as a COSC chronometer exponentially so. Under $200 is a fantastic deal for the specs, regardless of the innards.


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

ManOnTime said:


> What's wrong with quartz? It's inherently more accurate than mechanical, and as a COSC chronometer exponentially so. Under $200 is a fantastic deal for the specs, regardless of the innards.


Oh boy....let the debate begin....their is no logic to why us mechanicals loathe the tickers....it's a soul thing....there is no place for logic and definitely no place for accuracy! Precision is for robots!! 

Otherwise why would anyone sell their children to wear an AP when you can buy a micro-second accurate Casio for £150?....

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

Not sure when they were last full price ..I sense CW is struggling at the minute...


Floydboy said:


> Christopher Ward 15% off all Tridents. Code gift15
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

VaEagle said:


> Touch of Modern has several variations of the Mecchaniche Veneziane Nereide (not the new GMT version) listed for $480. Regular price is $749. I think its is a very nice looking diver.
> 
> View attachment 13698423


Got a link? Having trouble finding any on their website (which has the worst combination of search/navigation of any watch purchasing website).


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> Got a link? Having trouble finding any on their website (which has the worst combination of search/navigation of any watch purchasing website).


 My apologies to anyone interested by the Nereide. The link to the sale on TOM was open when I posted earlier today, but now the sale is closed. Unfortunate timing. Sorry.

I know the watches are available on-line at The Microbrand Store (at a higher price) and the enormously popular and more expensive GMT version can still be pre-ordered on the manufacturer's website, although no longer at the attractive kickstarter price. BTW, the GMT's KS campaign was fully funded in something like 1 minute, and the original orders exceeded $500,000. I struggled not to order the unique looking Topazio Crema version that has a unique creamy white colored dial and muted gold bezel. Just a really well executed piece.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

And a deal for the ladies! Oris Rectangular Date Women's watch for $571 after promo code AFFRECT589 (tested) and ebates 3% cash back. Retail $2050.
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...81820.pid?so=3&nid=sct_Oris woman rectangular









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

icouch said:


> Massdrop has a Glycine Combat 6 dress watch for $280 but it's only 36mm.
> 
> Goroo has a Swiss made Mondaine auto for $230 but that one is on the other end of the spectrum at 42mm.


The Glycine isn't really a deal. ebay has them for 240-270 max. I think it was glycine direct.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Seiko SRPB43
$425.00... Sale $340.00 (20% off) Sale ends 12/10/18
Extra 25% off use: FRIEND
With offer $255.00


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Double Post


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

pesman said:


> Not sure when they were last full price ..I sense CW is struggling at the minute...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I noticed their 30% off and nearly new disappeared from their Clearance section entirely. I wonder if we're only going to start seeing smaller and smaller discounts...


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Gold G-Shock, I believe it's model # GMW-B5000TFG-9 (verify), at Bloomindale's
https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...n=1|1|6|48&rsid=undefined&smp=exactMultiMatch

Regular $550
10% email sign up - $55
25% friends and family auto promo - $123.75
total $371.25 plus tax
Minus 6% Ebates cash back ($33 if off reg. price) = $338 plus tax


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> The first of my Black Friday deals arrived late yesterday... Marathon GSAR from Optics Planet. Great pick up at $646, and I now see what all the hype over the years has been about. I foresee a lot of wrist time for this one!


I want one of those. So many things I like about it.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

sharptools said:


> The Glycine isn't really a deal. ebay has them for 240-270 max. I think it was glycine direct.


It's a field watch. I just can't call something with 24 hour dial a dress watch. I love the size for my 6.75" wrist.

GD had them at $243. Now they're up to $270. They jacked prices up last time there was a coupon, so I'm taking this as an indication that the eBay rumor is true. Maybe they'll drop prices even farther afterward, like they did last time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boourns (Feb 28, 2017)

sharptools said:


> I noticed their 30% off and nearly new disappeared from their Clearance section entirely. I wonder if we're only going to start seeing smaller and smaller discounts...


Last year they held a pretty good 50%/nearly new sale after Christmas. I hope they just cleared out their old sale inventory for a similar timed sale this year.


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

PetWatch said:


> Gold G-Shock, I believe it's model # GMW-B5000TFG-9 (verify), at Bloomindale's
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...n=1|1|6|48&rsid=undefined&smp=exactMultiMatch
> 
> Regular $550
> ...


 GMW B5000GD-9


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

Spinnaker offers sale on Fleuss SP-5055 for $189.00

https://www.spinnaker-watches.com/p...YW55X2lkIjogIk5ncWVzQyJ9&utm_source=Full+List


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

2manywatchs said:


> Seiko SRPB43
> $425.00... Sale $340.00 (20% off) Sale ends 12/10/18
> Extra 25% off use: FRIEND
> With offer $255.00


Don't forget 10% cashback from Ebates right now. So $255.00-$25.50= *$229.50*

Made this purchase yesterday morning and picked up in store after work yesterday. 
Add to that I had $100 in gift cards so I walked away with it for $129.50 (before tax). With tax for $150 is still a steal to me! Loving the sunburst dial. Didn't like the reversed strap so switched it today. I keep going back and forth on the strap itself. I like the blue stitching but I feel like it's sort of cheep looking with the shiny finish.
Overall, loving the watch and it checked off the light face dress watch I've been needing.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Frederique Constant Vintage Rally Healey Chronograph, automatic, green, 42mm, limited edition? might come with model car. $2,795 - 25% F&F - 10% email signup - 12% TopCashBack = *$1,660 + tax* (not tested). Googling around, I'm not seeing it below $2,200. list: $2,795. model FC-397HGR5B6.

FC product page here.

From this review: "Powering the Frederique Constant Vintage Rally Healey Chronograph is the FC-397 automatic chronograph movement, an out-sourced calibre (and not the brand's in-house flyback chronograph) which seems to be based on a Sellita SW-510 architecture - thus, a Valjoux clone. The movement is visible through the caseback with a specific rotor, which is gold plated and decorated with Geneva stripes. Its specifications are classic: 4Hz frequency, 46h power reserve and 25 jewels."

https://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pr...raph-watch-42mm?ID=3097929&CategoryID=1000066


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

ManOnTime said:


> What's wrong with quartz? It's inherently more accurate than mechanical, and as a COSC chronometer exponentially so. Under $200 is a fantastic deal for the specs, regardless of the innards.


Nothing wrong with it, I was ready to pull the trigger and noticed it was quartz... I just can't take anything but a sweeping seconds hand anymore (no seconds hand and the bulova high beat quartz watches are ok with me though)

Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Not a deal


jcombs1 said:


> The 39mm Pulsar RAF Chrono with the black dial seems to be sold out everywhere.
> 
> A good thing I guess as I might have caved on that one, under $100 for a classic-looking military chrono would have been worth a shot.


May I point you to Timex MK1 Chronograph, a modern reissue based on a 1982 Marines watch. Available in many colors and can be easily found under $100. I have one (olive dial on canvas strap) and wear it quite often, it's a really nice piece. Apologies to your wallet too.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

konax said:


> a modern reissue based on a 1982 Marines watch.[/IMG]


The MK1 is nice, bit this statement isn't entirely accurate. The watches Timex produced for the US military were identical to the civilian Camper model, save for the use of radioactive material for the lume. No chronograph models were made.


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Boourns said:


> Last year they held a pretty good 50%/nearly new sale after Christmas. I hope they just cleared out their old sale inventory for a similar timed sale this year.


I am waiting for this deal to pop up again.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> The MK1 is nice, bit this statement isn't entirely accurate. The watches Timex produced for the US military were identical to the civilian Camper model, save for the use of radioactive material for the lume. No chronograph models were made.


Agreed and apologies, that was a bit of a stretch. The non-chrono MK1 is the one modeled after Marines Timex, however they share some styling cues.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

konax said:


> Agreed and apologies, that was a bit of a stretch. The non-chrono MK1 is the one modeled after Marines Timex, however they share some styling cues.


No apologies needed. Another note, regardless as to what Hodinkee or other sites that use their poorly researched article say, the GI Timex was made for more than two months in 1982. I have seen some dated both later and earlier than Feb/Mar 82 as well as months in 1981. (There is debate as to if they were actually issued, or were just used in trials, however.)


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

So.......


Still ebay coupon tomorrow????

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Try PHLDAYTEN

Friday 12/07: Site-wide coupon Code: PHLDAYTEN (discount automatically taken in cart)
Offer: 10% off, No minimum purchase. Maximum $100 redemption
Time: Friday 12/07 3AM PST to 12/08 3AM PST
Eligibility: Open to anyone whose eBay account is registered in US and LATAM one time use (Public)
Excludes: Gift Cards & Coupons, Coins & Paper Money, Real Estate, Warranties

Hope it works!



ronragus said:


> So.......
> 
> Still ebay coupon tomorrow????
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

G Shock Full Metal with resin band, $400 at Amazon. I haven't been watching for this particular model very closely so I don't know if this is much of a bargain, but the metal band ones are usually listed at $500+ elsewhere, and more on Amazon. This seems decent.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07KYRKHR4/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1_1_1?smid=A2SR6QP8U74X97&psc=1


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> And a deal for the ladies! Oris Rectangular Date Women's watch for $571 after promo code AFFRECT589 (tested) and ebates 3% cash back. Retail $2050.
> https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...81820.pid?so=3&nid=sct_Oris woman rectangular


$499 jomashop not including any coupons

https://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-561-7692-4061mb.html


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Rocat said:


> The previous person probably thought the battery was dead. lol


I got my MWW Tatostok on eBay for a deal through a similar concept. The guy posted it might be broken because it made a noise when you shook it. 

Um, that'd be the rotor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

For anyone else that got the Mondaine Gottardo do you see a brown "x" on the strap near the lugs (on the 6:00 side of the strap)?

This is the best picture I could take of it:


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Not a deal.

Woot, my Alpinist arrived today. Took about 30 seconds before I swapped to a light brown Breda leather band. The green dial is striking... loving it so far.


----------



## Tammo (Dec 2, 2018)

Orient watches are no longer a secret, but it remains a mystery to me why they are not as well-established as Seiko, their owner. Quality watches, great value. They make their own movements, that's rare these days. I have got am Orient Star Standard Date - best anti-reflective crystal ever. My Caliber 469 40th birthday watch is special, too.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

In case you are a fan of monster sized divers and don't yet have one in your collection, Citizen EcoZilla's have dropped under $200 again on Amazon and Jomashop (BJ8050-08E).


----------



## TRANCE (Mar 2, 2017)

Claude Bernard (Made by Edox) 40mm, Sapphire, ETA2824, Limited edition 50 pieces, *$249*

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/74977

Comes in black dial, black strap or white dial, blue hands blue strap shown below.


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

TRANCE said:


> Claude Bernard (Made by Edox) 40mm, Sapphire, ETA2824, Limited edition 50 pieces, *$249*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/74977
> 
> Comes in black dial, black strap or white dial, blue hands blue strap shown below.


honestly for a roman numeral dress watch its just too big at 40mm, otherwise i totally pick on up.

good deal tho


----------



## TRANCE (Mar 2, 2017)

UAconcorde said:


> honestly for a roman numeral dress watch its just too big at 40mm, otherwise i totally pick on up.
> 
> good deal tho


I don't think it's too big, 42mm would be too big for this design, 40mm still looks great, bambino looks good at 40.5mm, it's just not as traditional. I own and like 38mm watches as much as the next guy, but the fact is that girls these days like a guy with a big watch, 40-43mm is the sweet spot to get the girls. (I'm 27 though).


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

ffeingol said:


> For anyone else that got the Mondaine Gottardo do you see a brown "x" on the strap near the lugs (on the 6:00 side of the strap)?
> 
> This is the best picture I could take of it:


Yes, there is an X on mine.


----------



## networkned (May 15, 2018)

The eBay code is live. PHLDAYTEN for 10 percent off.


----------



## TRANCE (Mar 2, 2017)

Elysee Picus, 41.5mm, 9.8mm thick, Miyota 90S5 28800 vph, Mineral crystal (sapphire coated), Made in Germany *$269*

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/elysee-picus-automatic-watch










Edit: Unfortunately the blue dial model comes with a Miyota 82SO at 21600 vph, the other models come with the Miyota 90S5 movement and have "automatic" written on dial. Shame, I think it looks better without the "automatic".


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Silvek said:


> In case you are a fan of monster sized divers and don't yet have one in your collection, Citizen EcoZilla's have dropped under $200 again on Amazon and Jomashop (BJ8050-08E).
> 
> View attachment 13699733


They usually are. There was a BF deal for $139, posted here.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

networkned said:


> The eBay code is live. PHLDAYTEN for 10 percent off.


Hell Ya it's LIVE.......I Just Did #THIS at 346.00


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

I am almost getting tired of reporting this but the SARB035 remains $318.75 at Amazon
https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Japane...e=UTF8&qid=1544191142&sr=8-1&keywords=sarb035


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> I am almost getting tired of reporting this but the SARB035 remains $318.75 at Amazon
> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Japane...e=UTF8&qid=1544191142&sr=8-1&keywords=sarb035


longest time it as been at this price ever. I think I am going to get the 033 next time/if it is at that price


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

TRANCE said:


> I don't think it's too big, 42mm would be too big for this design, 40mm still looks great, bambino looks good at 40.5mm, it's just not as traditional. I own and like 38mm watches as much as the next guy, but the fact is that girls these days like a guy with a big watch, 40-43mm is the sweet spot to get the girls. (I'm 27 though).


Get the girls??? I'm not sure they're checking out the size of a guy's watch 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Victorinox Dive Master 500 Black Dial Silicone Strap quartz, *38mm* x 12mm, sapphire crystal, $157 - 10% PHLDAYTEN promo = *$141*. Dexclusive: $180. List: $795. Recent reviewer on Amazon ($220) who bought from same seller (under name Flying Fashion) said battery was dead. model 2415551 (I got more hits by googling just 241555).

Video review here, including lume shot showing lumed (up to 20) bezel.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Victorinox...ilicone-Strap-Mens-Watch-2415551/253823900879


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Victorinox Dive Master 500 Black Dial Silicone Strap quartz, *38mm* x 12mm, sapphire crystal, $157 - 10% PHLDAYTEN promo = *$141*. Dexclusive: $180. List: $795. Recent reviewer on Amazon ($220) who bought from same seller (under name Flying Fashion) said battery was dead. model 2415551 (I got more hits by googling just 241555).
> 
> Video review here, including lume shot showing lumed (up to 20) bezel.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Victorinox...ilicone-Strap-Mens-Watch-2415551/253823900879


Nahhh, you are not getting any girls with this 38mm watch BostonCharlie ;-)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$639.99 at ToM + 5% cash back at Ebates










Some other models are $500 on Ebay after coupon, but no bracelet models available.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Armand-Nicolet-A713M-S05-Mens-Automatic-47mm-Watch-Choice-of-Color/332782879529?hash=item4d7b67c329:m:m6petl9oEn_l1YX8i1bnNmQ&var=541904877969


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

With the ebay coupon, it brings this down to $540.53. Not sure if this is the lowest ever, but it seems like a really good deal to me. I've been eyeing this one for quite some time.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Carl F Bucherer with in house movements starting at $2587 at Shop Worn.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The Victorinox Valgranges is $318.50 after coupon.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Victorinox-Ambassador-Black-Dial-Stainless-Steel-Mens-Watch-241193/263935407143


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Want a Breitling Super Ocean but don't want to pay $3-4k for it? Buy this for $295 after coupon. I have owned both and they are practically equivalent except that the Technomarine has better water resistance, quick change date, and a tighter bezel.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Technomarine-Mens-Swiss-Automatic-Chronograph-500M-45mm-Watch-Choice-of-Color/332514184840


----------



## Bob_the_Wino (Oct 10, 2018)

*Maybe A Deal*



TRANCE said:


> Claude Bernard (Made by Edox) 40mm, Sapphire, ETA2824, Limited edition 50 pieces, *$249*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/74977
> 
> Comes in black dial, black strap or white dial, blue hands blue strap shown below.


Or for the low, low price of over twice as much, you can opt for today's rather similar Stowa-holiday-deal-of-the-day:
https://www.stowa.de/en/Christmas+sale/
https://www.stowa.de/en/Marine+36+roman+white.htm
10x36mm, ETA2824-2, 5BAR










thedius said:


> Nahhh, you are not getting any girls with this 38mm watch BostonCharlie ;-)


He could put it on a smaller strap to make it look bigger. It seemed to work out for Connery!


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> Get the girls??? I'm not sure they're checking out the size of a guy's watch
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Said like a guy sporting a small watch. ;-)


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

*Revue Thommen Air Speed Day Date Automatic*
$509 Gemnation, $442 Jomashop

That's alot of watch for $319-ish, especially with the 25 jewel 2836/28,800 movement.

$1,795.00 List
*$363.99* Ask SigmaTime
* -$36.40* 10% OFF ebay coupon
*-$3.64 *Ebay bucks
 *-$4.91* TopCash 1.5% rebate
*NET-ISH $319.04*

*LINKY - >* https://www.ebay.com/itm/Revue-Thom...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


















*Nice specs:*
_Revue Thommen was founded in 1853 by Gedeon Thommen and has since developed into one of the leading Swiss watch companies. Early on, only wristwatches and pocket watches were produced and they relied exclusively on their own movements. In the 1920s Revue Thommen also started producing instruments for the aviation industry. This segment was constantly expanded, and today, Revue Thommen's instruments are among the leading products in the aviation industry_

*Case:* Brushed and polished stainless steel
*Caseback: *Stainless steel and crystal screw-down
*Bezel:* Polished stainless steel
*Dial:* Blue
*Hands:* Silvertone, luminescent
*Markers:* White Arabic numerals
*Calendar:* Day and date display window at the 3 o'clock position
*Bracelet:* Brushed stainless steel
*Clasp:* Fold over clasp with safety
*Crystal:* Scratch-Resistant Sapphire
*Crown:* Screw-down, Stainless Steel, fluted with Revue Thommen engraved logo
*Movement:* Automatic Mechanical - ETA caliber 2836-2, 25 jewels/28.800 A/h
*Water resistance:* 10 ATM/100 meters/330 feet
*Case measurements:* 42 mm in diameter x 12 mm thick
*Bracelet measurements:* 22 mm wide x 8 inches long
*Model: *16020.2135


----------



## Boourns (Feb 28, 2017)

Penfold36 said:


> With the ebay coupon, it brings this down to $540.53. Not sure if this is the lowest ever, but it seems like a really good deal to me. I've been eyeing this one for quite some time.


At Touch of Modern they were recently $589, so I think that's pretty good.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Seiko SKX011 for $181 after automatic 10% discount in cart and an additional 10% using ebay promo code PHLDAYTEN. Retail $495.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Auto...-Mens-Watch-/283081405257?hash=item41e8f77349









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Casio Oceanus for $435 after promo code PHLDAYTEN. I have bought 2 from this seller on separate occasions (one for me, one for my dad) and both arrived within 5 days! Amazing watch, worth every penny and then some.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-OCEA...-Mens-Watch-/132165058605?hash=item1ec5a6c02d









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## claus1100xx (Jan 13, 2017)

Junghans Meister Chronoscope $1,146 - coupon PHLDAYTEN will bring it down to $1,046. Best price I have ever seen for this watch. *Please buy it before I have to.*









https://www.ebay.com/itm/Junghans-Men-039-s-Meister-Chronoscope-Leather-Strap-Self-Winding-Watch-027-4120-01-/323417222029?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

This IS a bargain in a heretical sort of way. The Pre-Order is still open for the "ORIGINAL" Sharkey SharkMaster 300 from Heimdallr (V2.0). It is now offered in both sunburst green and blue in additional to the traditional black (in fact, I just purchased a green one). Above all, it is Fun, Campy, and Cheap and during its Pre-Order, it is only $219 to your door. That includes a high beat ST-2130, a decent bracelet w/solid end links including a stamped logo clasp (Sharkey himself of course), saphire crystal w/AR coating, a ceramic bezel, BGW-9 lume, a screw-down crown and more. Where can you get more fun than that for $200?
https://www.heimdallr.watch/pre-ord...0_automatic/51-strap-stainless_steel_bracelet


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Not a deal



Tammo said:


> Orient watches are no longer a secret, *but it remains a mystery to me why they are not as well-established as Seiko*, their owner. Quality watches, great value. They make their own movements, that's rare these days. I have got am Orient Star Standard Date - best anti-reflective crystal ever. My Caliber 469 40th birthday watch is special, too.


Orient Bambinos and their Mako and Ray divers are extremely popular here on WUS. They seem "well-established" to me in this community.

The Orient Stars would be more popular here on WUS if they didn't over complicate so many of their models with a power reserve meter and/or an open heart. Consequently, those designs tend to appeal to a very niche audience, despite the fact that the rest of the design on those models is quite nice and competitive with other brands.

Meanwhile, Orient as a brand overall is obviously not as popular here in the US because Orient hasn't gotten them in the stores. In the countries I have been to in Asia, I saw them in stores about as often as Seiko and Casio.


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

TRANCE said:


> I don't think it's too big, 42mm would be too big for this design, 40mm still looks great, bambino looks good at 40.5mm, it's just not as traditional. I own and like 38mm watches as much as the next guy, but the fact is that girls these days like a guy with a big watch, 40-43mm is the sweet spot to get the girls. (I'm 27 though).





jon_huskisson said:


> Get the girls??? I'm not sure they're checking out the size of a guy's watch
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


You'd be surprised. I'm not much older than Trance and practically live on The Strip. The vast majority of girls I know who _are _into watches (or just use them to profile men's status), aren't checking for anything dainty. 
Most of the watches they're familiar with are in the 40-43mm range, so that's what catches their eye. So it's not really about the size of the watch, but moreso the association of that size range with expensive watches or ones they've heard of.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

GeneralSkinny said:


> You'd be surprised.


I dunno, man, still not thinking I'm gonna see much action with, "Hey, baby, wanna come back to my place and check out my watch collection?"


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

mconlonx said:


> I dunno, man, still not thinking I'm gonna see much action with, "Hey, baby, wanna come back to my place and check out my watch collection?"


No you won't, because she'll immediately know you have zero game or style and you just hope your shiny watch will save you. Your watch should never be a topic of discussion unless she brings it up. I'd explain further but then I'd be creating a whole new thread within this thread lol.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

johnmichael said:


> This IS a bargain in a heretical sort of way. The Pre-Order is still open for the "ORIGINAL" Sharkey SharkMaster 300 from Heimdallr (V2.0). It is now offered in both sunburst green and blue in additional to the traditional black (in fact, I just purchased a green one). Above all, it is Fun, Campy, and Cheap and during its Pre-Order, it is only $219 to your door. That includes a high beat ST-2130, a decent bracelet w/solid end links including a stamped logo clasp (Sharkey himself of course), saphire crystal w/AR coating, a ceramic bezel, BGW-9 lume, a screw-down crown and more. Where can you get more fun than that for $200?
> https://www.heimdallr.watch/pre-ord...0_automatic/51-strap-stainless_steel_bracelet
> View attachment 13700829


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Raymond Weil Maestro Automatic Moonphase Black Leather Mens Watch 2839-STC-00209 - $730 from ebay

*$657* today with code PHLDAYTEN at checkout.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Raymond-We...ABbz2nA:sc:USPSPriority!15201!US!-1:rk:2:pf:0


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

GeneralSkinny said:


> No you won't, because she'll immediately know you have zero game or style and you just hope your shiny watch will save you. Your watch should never be a topic of discussion unless she brings it up. I'd explain further but then I'd be creating a whole new thread within this thread lol.


wait what? my shiny watches won't improve my game? Why did he suggest 40-43mm watches in the first place then?


----------



## Bob_the_Wino (Oct 10, 2018)

Question for you Glycine haggling gooroos: What seems to be a good discount range to make offers to glycine-direct/watchgooroo? And has anyone been blocked for low offers, as some sellers will do? For instance, this one was hanging around $405 recently until today's coupon:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...Automatic-Purist-42mm-PVD-GL0142/113347471200

I'm thinking I should be able to offer somewhere below $400. Alternate listings by those two accounts are currently $995-1095, Amazon has the GMT equivalent GL0069 (which seems to go for the same price as GL0142) for $1530, and the tricameral site thinks I'm searching for little girls' leggings. 








[HR][/HR]


GeneralSkinny said:


> No you won't, because she'll immediately know you have zero game or style and you just hope your shiny watch will save you. Your watch should never be a topic of discussion unless she brings it up.


Today's moral: Don't be an attention-whorologist.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

impetusera said:


> View attachment 13696491
> 
> Not sure if I'll ever wear it but none the less it arrived new in package and working.


Knowing the watch comes with the limited packaging AND having an Ebay 10% code pushed me over the edge.
Placed my order for the Mondaine Gottardo stop2go for $164.

Doubt I'll see the watch get any cheaper than that. 
Other than on the sales forum.


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

**Not a deal - Pic warning**

Mondaine Gottardo 2016 Stop2Go arrived yesterday! I'm a big fan of the movement and how the minute hand moves all at once. The green bezel I got reminds me of a darker shade of jade. It's thicker than I thought it'd be, but I'm a big fan so far! I got # 733/2016. Props to @AndroidIsAwesome for pointing out this deal! Pics, below (please pardon the dust).


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

norsairius said:


> **Not a deal - Pic warning**
> 
> Mondaine Gottardo 2016 Stop2Go arrived yesterday! I'm a big fan of the movement and how the minute hand moves all at once. The green bezel I got reminds me of a darker shade of jade. It's thicker than I thought it'd be, but I'm a big fan so far! I got # 733/2016. Props to @AndroidIsAwesome for pointing out this deal! Pics, below (please pardon the dust).
> View attachment 13701149
> ...


Looks great! You got a super clean bezel it looks like. Mine is still in shipping, I think it just got to the border today. But I hope I either get one with a super scratched up bezel or one with no scratches. We shall see.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Tammo said:


> Orient watches are no longer a secret, but it remains a mystery to me why they are not as well-established as Seiko, their owner. Quality watches, great value. They make their own movements, that's rare these days. I have got am Orient Star Standard Date - best anti-reflective crystal ever. My Caliber 469 40th birthday watch is special, too.


Love my Orients (especially the Tritons). In fact, the gift of a Bambino was my "gateway drug" into watch collecting.

Saying that, Seiko deserves its status as being one of the major watchmakers in the world. Their innovations in technology and manufacturing allows them to create competitive watches across the price spectrum. Also, Seiko has spent millions in marketing over the decades to create brand awareness. Here is a memorable Seiko commercial which may provide a partial explanation why Seiko is so popular...the last woman's comments say it all.






BTW, Seiko does not "own" Orient. Both are subsidiaries of Epson.


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

Bob_the_Wino said:


> View attachment 13701111
> 
> Question for you Glycine haggling gooroos: What seems to be a good discount range to make offers to glycine-direct/watchgooroo? And has anyone been blocked for low offers, as some sellers will do? For instance, this one was hanging around $405 recently until today's coupon:
> 
> ...


They won't block you unless you make a ridiculous offer. Just a couple weeks ago they were selling these for $405 so it's safe to say that they have some wiggle room. Also keep in mind that they've been letting Combat Subs go for ~$335 with a $550 BIN price on their other page which is about 40% off. I don't know if I'd offer that low though. I'd probably start with an offer around 25-30% off the $450.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

My Rakuten Global purchase arrived. Can't believe how clean it is for a 17 year old watch. Included boxes and papers.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

GeneralSkinny said:


> No you won't, because she'll immediately know you have zero game or style and you just hope your shiny watch will save you. Your watch should never be a topic of discussion unless she brings it up. I'd explain further but then I'd be creating a whole new thread within this thread lol.


Please explain, just start your post with "NAD."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Not a Deal

Don't forget to share your photos of your new watches in the _Incoming, what have you got in the mail (part 5)_ thread

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/incoming-what-have-you-got-mail-part-5-a-1246922.html


----------



## speedlever (Nov 14, 2009)

MacInFL said:


> Love my Orients (especially the Tritons). In fact, the gift of a Bambino was my "gateway drug" into watch collecting.
> 
> Here is a memorable Seiko commercial which may provide a partial explanation why Seiko is so popular...the last woman's comments say it all.


Kinda like, "Takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'!" Lol.


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

Very nice Cima Star! 


RyanD said:


> My Rakuten Global purchase arrived. Can't believe how clean it is for a 17 year old watch. Included boxes and papers.
> 
> View attachment 13701337
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Boourns said:


> Last year they held a pretty good 50%/nearly new sale after Christmas. I hope they just cleared out their old sale inventory for a similar timed sale this year.


Next year a redesigned Trident Diver series will be released, so sales will be coming.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

BostonCharlie said:


> Very cool. A Rubicon branded green colorway is available, too, for *$71 incl. shipping* on eBay or *56 GBP* direct. This green model's case is a little different -- the lugs are smoother and there's no crown guard, and it's *40mm* instead of 42mm.
> 
> eBay:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/RWC301X1-RWC-Gents-Chronograph-Date-Display-Military-Watch/302405461666
> ...


These are mineral crystal?


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

GeneralSkinny said:


> They won't block you unless you make a ridiculous offer. Just a couple weeks ago they were selling these for $405 so it's safe to say that they have some wiggle room. Also keep in mind that they've been letting Combat Subs go for ~$335 with a $550 BIN price on their other page which is about 40% off. I don't know if I'd offer that low though. I'd probably start with an offer around 25-30% off the $450.


I'd say 40-60% off has been my norm with watchgooroo. The $1,295 Glycine bronze airman was final offered to me at $599. I was ready to pull the trigger when the Zelos Mako I was chasing came back with offer accepted. Made my choice easy. There are 1,000's of Glycines, but there we only 100 Zelos Makos made with brass case and anthracite face. Done.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Looks great! You got a super clean bezel it looks like. Mine is still in shipping, I think it just got to the border today. But I hope I either get one with a super scratched up bezel or one with no scratches. We shall see.


You'll probably have a case of the worst luck where it'll be a bezel cut from the bottom of a door so it will be dented, various shades of green, a single deep scratch and a large rust bubble. Since it took so long to arrive to you they'll have sold them all by then so no exchange. I think the more uniform dark green looks good. If it's going to have scratching and wear then probably a lighter green would be better.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Looks great! You got a super clean bezel it looks like. Mine is still in shipping, I think it just got to the border today. But I hope I either get one with a super scratched up bezel or one with no scratches. We shall see.


I'm still curious as to what the big "X" on the back of my strap means (posted a picture last night). I sent the seller a question about it, but have not received a reply.

Mine has a pretty uniform green bezel. It's 1970 / 2016.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

ffeingol said:


> I'm still curious as to what the big "X" on the back of my strap means (posted a picture last night).  I sent the seller a question about it, but have not received a reply.
> 
> Mine has a pretty uniform green bezel. It's 1970 / 2016.


https://forum.tz-uk.com/showthread....rival-Thread&p=4830293&viewfull=1#post4830293

See the X in the photos there too. Shoot an email to Mondaine, maybe it is done during production/packaging.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Please explain, just start your post with "NAD."
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or "GIANT NADS!"

Don't show us a pic though. You'll get banned.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Cvp33 said:


> I'd say 40-60% off has been my norm with watchgooroo. The $1,295 Glycine bronze airman was final offered to me at $599. I was ready to pull the trigger when the Zelos Mako I was chasing came back with offer accepted. Made my choice easy. There are 1,000's of Glycines, but there we only 100 Zelos Makos made with brass case and anthracite face. Done.


I was eyeing the bronze airman myself, but haven't seen many real world pictures of it. Any info on what material the case is made of?

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Frederique Constant Automatic GMT FC350S5B6 - *$450* from ebay with code PHLDAYTEN

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Frederique...614157?hash=item3ac87b1acd:g:dl8AAOSwol5Y3CSQ


----------



## maxfreakout (May 11, 2018)

LMFAO! All true and very thread worthy #Sprezzatura!



GeneralSkinny said:


> No you won't, because she'll immediately know you have zero game or style and you just hope your shiny watch will save you. Your watch should never be a topic of discussion unless she brings it up. I'd explain further but then I'd be creating a whole new thread within this thread lol.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

raheelc said:


> I was eyeing the bronze airman myself, but haven't seen many real world pictures of it. Any info on what material the case is made of?
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Data sheet just states bronze.

https://glycine-watch.ch/uploads/tx_pmxwatchcollection/Airman_44_Bronze_GL0167-GL0167_en_477.pdf


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Cvp33 said:


> Data sheet just states bronze.
> 
> https://glycine-watch.ch/uploads/tx_pmxwatchcollection/Airman_44_Bronze_GL0167-GL0167_en_477.pdf


Yep, checked that already. Trying to keep myself from pulling the trigger on it lol.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

I don't think this has been posted: Alpina Startimer GMT quartz on Amazon at an all-time low of $199.91 (about $30 cheaper Jomashop), plus 4% cash back from Ebates. Also on Overstock for $229.49 with 15-20% off (I personally don't see the PayPal 20% off deal) and Ebates cash back. Either way it's a unique look to a GMT at a reasonable price. No seconds hand, so no tick tick tick to remind you that you went cheap and got a quartz. :-d

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072LQT2L...olid=1HOVKKD3NCOJG&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...efccid=TDYBQVM4M5VIB22MIFBAQFYOCE&searchidx=0









Kirk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Kirk B said:


> I don't think this has been posted: Alpina Startimer GMT quartz on Amazon at an all-time low of $199.91 (about $30 cheaper Jomashop), plus 4% cash back from Ebates. Also on Overstock for $229.49 with 15-20% off (I personally don't see the PayPal 20% off deal) and Ebates cash back. Either way it's a unique look to a GMT at a reasonable price. No seconds hand, so no tick tick tick to remind you that you went cheap and got a quartz. :-d
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072LQT2L...olid=1HOVKKD3NCOJG&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
> 
> ...


I like it.

Gemnation has it for $199 less your rebate (e.g., 3.5% from TopCashback). Free shipping and tax only on NY shipments.


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

UAconcorde said:


> wait what? my shiny watches won't improve my game? Why did he suggest 40-43mm watches in the first place then?


Its all all in the line that you use

when she asks if you want to hook up tonight you have to say,

"nah, I just wanna watch"


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Cvp33 said:


> I'd say 40-60% off has been my norm with watchgooroo. The $1,295 Glycine bronze airman was final offered to me at $599. I was ready to pull the trigger when the Zelos Mako I was chasing came back with offer accepted. Made my choice easy. There are 1,000's of Glycines, but there we only 100 Zelos Makos made with brass case and anthracite face. Done.


Way to go in already making me feel seller's remorse, lol!


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Bergeon 6767-F for $15.29 after ebay coupon. Quality springbar tool with threaded replaceable tips.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Orient Automatic Sun And Moon ET0P003B - *$129* from creationwatches on Ebay

See full discount in checkout with code PHLDAYTEN.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Aut...rentrq:8b51c6c41670a8666869e64afffa64c3|iid:1


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Seiko SRPB99 PADI Samurai for $256.41 after ebay coupon.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Way to go in already making me feel seller's remorse, lol!


Had a feeling you were on here. No one has a watch like that unless they're a WUS fan.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Ingersoll Men's The Bateman Quartz Watch with Grey Dial and Black Leather Strap I01903 @ *£120.00*

Although the title states "Quartz" this is clearly an Automatic but I couldn't find any info on the movement.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01JG1KTZE/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1_1_1?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&psc=1


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Is the Bulova 96B251 Lunar watch in "factory refurb" state a good deal at $225 on ebay after the coupon? By the description, you'll probably not get the box that normally comes with this one.










Here's the description of what refurb means in this case:



> Our items listed as "manufacturer refurbished" are retail customer returns. For example, Macy's or Dillard's might have too much inventory of a particular watch so they would send some models to the manufacturer. Bulova puts a lot of care and effort into re-manufacturing these watches before putting them back up for sale. Each watch is completely inspected, cleaned, repaired and its battery changed prior to being resold under the "manufacturer refurbished" condition. Our watches come with a Bulova box, manual and a 3-year warranty from Bulova. It will NOT come with tags. These watches might have some very minor cosmetic wear, light nicks and scratches, on them picked up throughout the process. If you are dissatisfied with your "manufacturer refurbished" item please contact us prior to leaving feedback and we'll make things right. We are always willing to help our customers and want them to be happy.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Tissot Men's Seastar 1000 Powermatic 80 Blue Dial Watch T120.407.11.041.00 - *$439* from ebay with code PHLDAYTEN

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tissot-Men...=item41e39590c5:g:mn0AAOSwkjtbEZGt:rk:12:pf:0


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Alpina Startimer Chronograph, gray dial: $187.46 with today/tomorrow's 10% off code.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Startimer-Grey-Dial-Textile-Strap-Mens-Watch-AL-372BBGR4S6/273072432729?epid=9015070392&hash=item3f9462a659:g:cfwAAOSwkcFbIvgS:rk:1f:0&autorefresh=true


----------



## Longtimer (Oct 27, 2018)

ebay . com / itm/Hamilton-Khaki-Navy-H64451533-Mens-Watch-/273557630493

Hamilton Khaki Navy H64451533 Mens Watch

$248 after coupons


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Andy-S said:


> Is the Bulova 96B251 Lunar watch in "factory refurb" state a good deal at $225 on ebay after the coupon? By the description, you'll probably not get the box that normally comes with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FWIW, Bloomingdale's has this model new, and if you play your discount codes right you should be able to get pretty close to that price. Here is my reckoning: $390 - 25% F&F promo - 10% email/message signup - 12% cashback from TopCashBack (last I looked) = $231 + tax. Tax here is 10%, so about $258 net. (Pro tip: getting the 10% discount code via email is slow -- signing up for messages is faster.)

https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/bulova-moon-watch-45mm?ID=2612578&CategoryID=3376

That said, I've purchased a couple watches from WHP and have worked with their customer service -- I like doing business with them. No sales tax from WHP if you're outside Texas, I reckon.

I've read posts where Bulova moon watch buyers wanted the original packaging. That might be a consideration, here.


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

Andy-S said:


> Is the Bulova 96B251 Lunar watch in "factory refurb" state a good deal at $225 on ebay after the coupon? By the description, you'll probably not get the box that normally comes with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a decent price. I got mine new for around that or maybe $20 (?) more from Amazon perhaps a year ago, but it also came on the bracelet. If you don't already know-you can't fit a bracelet on this one after the fact because the springbar holes are in different positions on the bracelet and strap models.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

cortman said:


> Alpina Startimer Chronograph, gray dial: $187.46 with today/tomorrow's 10% off code.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Startimer-Grey-Dial-Textile-Strap-Mens-Watch-AL-372BBGR4S6/273072432729?epid=9015070392&hash=item3f9462a659:g:cfwAAOSwkcFbIvgS:rk:1f:0&autorefresh=true
> 
> View attachment 13701981


Got this watch in the mail late today. DOA. I'm assuming battery is dead....

Anybody else have this issue?

Packaging was fine, watch appears brand new. Could set time via crown, but no power, chrono pushers do nothing.

Wrote company, do not want to put in a battery myself, leave tool mark's on case, possibly jeopardize return until I hear back. As suspected, fabric strap is toss away quality.

But again, wondering if anybody else got a dead one too?


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Both of my Victorinox night visions from Sak's were delivered with low battery. Returned them both.


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Robangel said:


> Got this watch in the mail late today. DOA. I'm assuming battery is dead....
> 
> Anybody else have this issue?
> 
> ...


Whew, that's bad. That should be a really fast and simple return/replace.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

AardyArr said:


> It's a decent price. I got mine new for around that or maybe $20 (?) more from Amazon perhaps a year ago, but it also came on the bracelet. If you don't already know-you can't fit a bracelet on this one after the fact because the springbar holes are in different positions on the bracelet and strap models.


It's annoying when they do that with the springbar holes. I think the Citizen Nighthawks have the same problem. If you buy the leather band version, you can't retrofit the bracelet. So it's good to know before pulling the trigger.

I'm not looking personally at this Bulova right now, just posting for others. I was actually looking at the Precisionist this store had for $85 before the 10% off that somebody else posted the other day, and when it sold out, was just looking around the seller's store.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Longtimer said:


> ebay . com / itm/Hamilton-Khaki-Navy-H64451533-Mens-Watch-/273557630493
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Navy H64451533 Mens Watch
> 
> $248 after coupons


Even better it goes down to $222.75 at checkout with the 10% promo code and creationwatches's 10% discount.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hamilton-Khaki-Navy-H64451533-Mens-Watch/273557630493


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Robangel said:


> Got this watch in the mail late today. DOA. I'm assuming battery is dead....
> 
> Anybody else have this issue?
> 
> ...


Find a local watch dealer that does battery replacements for free in exchange for a charity donation. There are two here that I use for anything I don't want to risk damaging myself.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Robangel said:


> Got this watch in the mail late today. DOA. I'm assuming battery is dead....
> 
> Anybody else have this issue?
> 
> ...


They're probably of the age where the battery is nearing end of life anyway. On the plus side with a fresh battery they're good for like 48 months or something. Since it is new DOA they should offer to exchange it or replace the battery. Down the road if you want to replace the battery yourself get a friction ball case opener. Those leave no markings and I've not had trouble opening anything with one. Probably need a fine blade screw driver as well and plastic tweezers to handle the battery. Inspect o-ring while it's open and apply fresh film of silicone to it.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Robangel said:


> Got this watch in the mail late today. DOA. I'm assuming battery is dead....
> 
> Anybody else have this issue?
> 
> ...


I've seen a couple reviews on Amazon like this. The watches were listed by Flying Fashion (a Certified Watch Store alias) and the reviewers' batteries were dead. Sounds related. I guess their inventory is just getting old and the batteries are dying.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> Both of my Victorinox night visions from Sak's were delivered with low battery. Returned them both.


Bummer. Couldn't you have negotiated a partial refund through customer service? I don't have much experience, here, but I once received a watch with a small flaw, and the seller's CS offered me 15% back to compensate (and I accepted).


----------



## rinsk21 (Aug 25, 2013)

So frustrated that I missed this because I procrastinated... Ugh.


PetWatch said:


> Gold G-Shock, I believe it's model # GMW-B5000TFG-9 (verify), at Bloomindale's
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...n=1|1|6|48&rsid=undefined&smp=exactMultiMatch
> 
> Regular $550
> ...


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

rinsk21 said:


> So frustrated that I missed this because I procrastinated... Ugh.


This deal seems to be popping up pretty regularly for last few weeks. You should be able to snag it at some point. Subscribe to the Casio deals thread too if you haven't already done so.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Robangel said:


> Got this watch in the mail late today. DOA. I'm assuming battery is dead....
> 
> Anybody else have this issue?
> 
> ...


For the price you got this for, changing the battery yourself would cost a couple of dollars at best and it's not rocket science to do that. I have changed several batteries on my watches recently. A lot of the bargains on these watches are becasue they've been in stock for a while. But saving hundreds of dollars is worth having to change a battery, even if you pay a jewelry store $15 to do it.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bertucci quartz w/ *luminous dial*, poly-resin case, 40mm x 11mm, 100m WR, *$60* + s&h (+ tax?). Free shipping w/ newsletter signup, last I saw. BeFrugal cashback for first-time users: 14% (otherwise 10%). TopCashBack: 10%. Ebates: 2.5%.

UPDATE: Seems the 14% CB from BeFrugal is for first-time users only: "Earn 14% Cash Back on sales up to $300 at Sierra Trading Post. Sales exceeding $300 will earn 14% on the first $300 and 10% on amounts exceeding $300. Valid only on your first order placed through BeFrugal."

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/b...e-field-watch-with-glow-dial-for-men~p~576up/










Alt. colorway, same price:

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/bertucci-a3p-sportsman-field-watch-for-men~p~576ur/










Finally, for *$50*, 40mm, 50m WR, glow-in-the-dark case -- maybe the dial does, too:

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/b...w-case-watch-40mm-nylon-band-for-men~p~571pp/










This looks like a real life lume shot of a model similar to the above (source, with more photos):


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Ball Trainmaster First Flight Automatic Black Dial Men's Watch GM1056D-S2J-BK - *$975* from Jomashop with code BF3BA300

https://www.jomashop.com/ball-watch...-bk.html&utm_campaign=2018/12/06+BF3+DB+Email


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Oris Artix GT Day Date Automatic Men's Watch 01 735 7662 4424-07 4 21 26FC - *$699* from Jomashop with code BF3RS200

https://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch...6fc.html&utm_campaign=2018/12/06+BF3+DB+Email


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra GMT Automatic Black Dial 231.10.43.22.01.001 - *$3895* from Jomashop with code BF3MG400

https://www.jomashop.com/omega-watc...001.html&utm_campaign=2018/12/06+BF3+DB+Email


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

https://www.bartonwatchbands.com/?u...217716181&mc_cid=35876ea355&mc_eid=05da33f01c

TAKE 15% OFF 3 OR MORE BANDS WITH CODE LOTTASAP18

BUZZ SUBSCRIBERS ONLY (I believe this is their newsletter)
THROUGH THE END OF DECEMBER - TAKE 15% OFF ALL PURCHASES WITH CODE FROSTY18


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

yinzburgher said:


> Oris Artix GT Day Date Automatic Men's Watch 01 735 7662 4424-07 4 21 26FC - *$699* from Jomashop with code BF3RS200
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch...6fc.html&utm_campaign=2018/12/06+BF3+DB+Email
> 
> View attachment 13702407


OMG Normal lugs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

ChicaneHntr said:


> Couple things here.
> Making a distinction between brands that regularly go on sale vs brands that only do rarely is not a judgement. In fact you are missing the point if you ignore that distinction.
> Second, you do in fact make that distinction in the case of Invicta, you report the best deal that is not Invicta.
> 
> ...


Man, take into context what we are talking about. It's just deals on watches. Not federal budgetary decisions. It's all just fun facts.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## malizna77 (Dec 30, 2015)

RyanD said:


> My Rakuten Global purchase arrived. Can't believe how clean it is for a 17 year old watch. Included boxes and papers.
> 
> View attachment 13701337
> 
> ...


Lovely watch. How much did you pay?

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

NAD



ChicaneHntr said:


> Couple things here.
> Making a distinction between brands that regularly go on sale vs brands that only do rarely is not a judgement. In fact you are missing the point if you ignore that distinction.
> Second, you do in fact make that distinction in the case of Invicta, you report the best deal that is not Invicta.
> 
> ...





NapoleonDynamite said:


> Man, take into context what we are talking about. It's just deals on watches. Not federal budgetary decisions. It's all just fun facts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Look, I understand the watch collecting hobby attracts individuals from various backgrounds - including a healthy amount from math, science, and engineering.

That being said, can we just have fun? Goodness gracious, we don't need to dive into a forensic analysis on pricing that takes into account federal interest rate, inflation, economic health indicators, month, day, moonphase, blah blah blah.

In general, November through February have the best deals of the year. Let's buy some watches and let's keep this WIS train rolling!

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Bummer. Couldn't you have negotiated a partial refund through customer service? I don't have much experience, here, but I once received a watch with a small flaw, and the seller's CS offered me 15% back to compensate (and I accepted).


Probably could have and even sold them at a profit afterwards. After receiving the watches they just weren't that nice. In the end it was easiest to just return them.


----------



## Drewdoog (Jul 11, 2009)

Andy-S said:


> Is the Bulova 96B251 Lunar watch in "factory refurb" state a good deal at $225 on ebay after the coupon? By the description, you'll probably not get the box that normally comes with this one.
> 
> Here's the description of what refurb means in this case:


My refurb from ebay came in flawless. Same seller


----------



## yildirimnihat (Mar 28, 2017)

thedius said:


> Ingersoll Men's The Bateman Quartz Watch with Grey Dial and Black Leather Strap I01903 @ *£120.00*
> 
> Although the title states "Quartz" this is clearly an Automatic but I couldn't find any info on the movement.
> 
> ...


That watch has Ingersoll IN 422A, which is Chinese-made movement.

MI 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Holy crap. I've been waiting for a coupon to buy a lens I'm watching. I somehow went over 24 hours without checking this thread or my eBay app.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Holy crap. I've been waiting for a coupon to buy a lens I'm watching. I somehow went over 24 hours without checking this thread or my eBay app.


Got a feeling that a 15% and 20% offer are coming. Just a feeling based on history. May be some limitations, but like you I have a "watch list" that is full of "listed watches". LOL see what I did there? Anyway, keeping your powder dry may be rewarded with ebay. I pulled the trigger on a Zelos Mako that I was nervous someone else would jump on. Not listing my other wants at this time....trying to fly under the radar.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Cvp33 said:


> Got a feeling that a 15% and 20% offer are coming. Just a feeling based on history. May be some limitations, but like you I have a "watch list" that is full of "listed watches". LOL see what I did there? Anyway, keeping your powder dry may be rewarded with ebay. I pulled the trigger on a Zelos Mako that I was nervous someone else would jump on. Not listing my other wants at this time....trying to fly under the radar.


The one watch I'm watching has a BIN price 4X the opening bid, so I used my coupon for fishing stuff. It would really be nice if another coupon dropped just after that auction ends.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Drewdoog said:


> My refurb from ebay came in flawless. Same seller


That's the watch I was considering. Congrats.


----------



## Derek80 (Oct 14, 2017)

jamesezra said:


> Interesting new colourways. I had the original black version. Superb value and the seagull movement was great as well.


I'll second that, as a happy owner of the original black.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Why so quiet........this can't be good.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Cvp33 said:


> Why so quiet........this can't be good.


The quiet before the storm...

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

raheelc said:


> The quiet before the storm...
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


My wallet is tremoring... Whoa!

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Cvp33 said:


> Why so quiet........this can't be good.


Could it be we're all too busy enjoying our newly arrived Black Friday purchases?

(or should I perish that thought, this thread being what it is?)


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

I really appreciate this thread. I have been watching closely lately trying to find a great deal on two "grail" watches I am seeking. Yesterday the eBay discount aligned perfectly with a seller who had one of my grails heavily discounted, so I finally get to add a GMT and world timer to my collection: the Montblanc 1858 Geosphere in stainless steel.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Victorinox Ambassador Hand Wind for $382 after ebates 3% cash back. Retail $1250. I was really hoping that the EXTRA20 coupon on clearance items would work, but it seems to no longer be active. Still a pretty good deal even though it is too big for me.
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/.../ambassador/24151.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=41









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Kirk B said:


> I really appreciate this thread. I have been watching closely lately trying to find a great deal on two "grail" watches I am seeking. Yesterday the eBay discount aligned perfectly with a seller who had one of my grails heavily discounted, so I finally get to add a GMT and world timer to my collection: the Montblanc 1858 Geosphere in stainless steel.
> 
> View attachment 13703417


But wasn't the coupon only good for $100 Max off?


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Kirk B said:


> I really appreciate this thread. I have been watching closely lately trying to find a great deal on two "grail" watches I am seeking. Yesterday the eBay discount aligned perfectly with a seller who had one of my grails heavily discounted, so I finally get to add a GMT and world timer to my collection: the Montblanc 1858 Geosphere in stainless steel.
> 
> View attachment 13703417


Oh man, I've been eyeing this for a long time (well, ever since they released it). Probably going to get in within the next year. Please show it off when it arrives!


----------



## Driven762 (Nov 24, 2018)

Not a deal.

I've sent a few PM's to folks on here, mostly blaming them for enabling me to buy several watches. Thanks for the convos and recommendations, truly a welcoming crowd. I came here to research and pick out "one" new watch as I lost my last dressy type watch. I've bought several watches. This was my first purchase, cost me $96 shipped. Seemed like a decent deal, don't really know much about it. I bought a couple other Seiko's (three STO's) to pick the one I liked the best out of the group. All the faces looked good to go and but due to other watches I bought I decided to return the STO's and keep this SNZG07J1. I'm looking to put a leather strap on the Seiko 5. I did list the STO's on eBay much cheaper than other sellers as I figured if I could sell them I could still use the kohl's cash. If not they'll be getting returned. Beautiful faces on the STO but I went over the deep end with these purchases and have to return a few things.

Pic of the SNZG07J1:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnBob (Mar 29, 2007)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> But wasn't the coupon only good for $100 Max off?


It's not about the discount...it's about rationalization.

Sometimes, I need less than that to push me over the edge.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> But wasn't the coupon only good for $100 Max off?


Hey $100 is still $100 right? I want to try to get the best deal I possibly can. I just happened to get lucky because rather than increasing prices on an eBay discount day this one seller instead drastically decreased their price, making for a significant discount that I couldn't pass up. I am appreciative to WUS and this thread because without a heads-up about the eBay discount I wouldn't have even looked yesterday.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Kirk B said:


> Hey $100 is still $100 right? I want to try to get the best deal I possibly can. I just happened to get lucky because rather than increasing prices on an eBay discount day this one seller instead drastically decreased their price, making for a significant discount that I couldn't pass up. I am appreciative to WUS and this thread because without a heads-up about the eBay discount I wouldn't have even looked yesterday.


Yeah I guess in that case it's worth it. I just thought you only got like $100 off what they're currently going for which wouldn't be much of a deal. Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

Kirk B said:


> I really appreciate this thread. I have been watching closely lately trying to find a great deal on two "grail" watches I am seeking. Yesterday the eBay discount aligned perfectly with a seller who had one of my grails heavily discounted, so I finally get to add a GMT and world timer to my collection: the Montblanc 1858 Geosphere in stainless steel.
> 
> View attachment 13703417


Oh man.... I like that.


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

ChristopherWard clearance ''Nearly New'' section has two C60 Trident Pro Bronze available. Tempted to grab one.

Must resist.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

wake said:


> Oh man.... I like that.


Yeah...wow! On the Montblanc...


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

wake said:


> Oh man.... I like that.


NADS!


----------



## bopat23 (Apr 16, 2015)

Kirk B said:


> I really appreciate this thread. I have been watching closely lately trying to find a great deal on two "grail" watches I am seeking. Yesterday the eBay discount aligned perfectly with a seller who had one of my grails heavily discounted, so I finally get to add a GMT and world timer to my collection: the Montblanc 1858 Geosphere in stainless steel.
> 
> View attachment 13703417


NAD

You are seeing these heavily discounted somewhere?? Please do share. It's one on my list for the future!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> Man, take into context what we are talking about. It's just deals on watches. Not federal budgetary decisions. It's all just fun facts.


Judging by the behaviour up on the hill, we take this a lot more seriously


----------



## Paul M (Aug 3, 2018)

whoagorgeous said:


> ChristopherWard clearance ''Nearly New'' section has two C60 Trident Pro Bronze available. Tempted to grab one.
> 
> Must resist.


Grabbed a 43mm bronze. Thanks for the heads up. Usually all their clearance is gone before you can jump.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

whoagorgeous said:


> ChristopherWard clearance ''Nearly New'' section has two C60 Trident Pro Bronze available. Tempted to grab one.
> 
> Must resist.
> 
> ...


NAD

Don't think. Pounce! Oh and I paid a bit more.

Here is a little encouragement. I love mine.


----------



## Tammo (Dec 2, 2018)

cel4145 said:


> Not a deal
> 
> Orient Bambinos and their Mako and Ray divers are extremely popular here on WUS. They seem "well-established" to me in this community.
> 
> ...


NOT A DEAL

Hi cel4145, I have lived in Asia for 4 yrs, with regular trips to Singapore and KL: my impression is that the regional taste isn't Bauhaus... - but to each their own.

Indeed many Orient watches cater to a different taste, many models feature a dial that's just too busy for my personal taste, too. I owned a Orient Star Seeker with the white dial, but sold it because I legibility of the dial was badly compromised. Loved the workmanship, though. My elegant and affordable Orient Star Standard Date with white pinstripe dial is definitely a keeper.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MakaveliSK said:


> NAD
> 
> Don't think. Pounce! Oh and I paid a bit more.
> 
> Here is a little encouragement. I love mine.


Yeah, me too, a little more on a prior discount day last spring. Great watch.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

bopat23 said:


> You are seeing these heavily discounted somewhere?? Please do share. It's one on my list for the future!


It was an eBay sale that popped up yesterday and wasn't there earlier in the week. It just happened to get listed at the same time as the coupon. But they are gone now, I think I grabbed the only one they had discounted. If I don't like it for any reason I will be sure to offer it up on WUS before returning it.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Casio Men's G-shock DW5600E-1V Shock Resistant Black Resin Sport Watch - *$36.34* from Amazon

Ebates has 3.5% cash back on watches. I highly recommend you get "The Peoples' Square" at this price.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000GAYQKY/ref=ox_sc_mini_detail?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

Zeppelin Hindenburg moonphase on Amazon at $213.88 for the silver face. List price is $329. Other colors are also on sale. I've never seen these discounted before.

https://www.amazon.com/Zeppelin-Hin..._SY340_QL65&keywords=zeppelin+moonphase&psc=1


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

In from amazon. This is awesome. I probably need to pick up the black version next time they are at $318.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

bopat23 said:


> You are seeing these heavily discounted somewhere?? Please do share. It's one on my list for the future!


It was an eBay sale that popped up yesterday and wasn't there earlier in the week. It just happened to get listed at the same time as the coupon. But they are gone now, I think I grabbed the only one they had discounted. If I don't like it for any reason I will be sure to offer it up on WUS before returning it.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

whoagorgeous said:


> ChristopherWard clearance ''Nearly New'' section has two C60 Trident Pro Bronze available. Tempted to grab one.
> 
> Must resist.
> 
> ...


For those of you in the U.S. intending to grab a Christopher Ward, you can save a few dollars if you go to the UK site and pay with a non-transaction fee credit card. This same watch is list at £463.75 on the Christopher Ward UK site and it is equivalent to $590.40. Just by switching site, you save $47.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

AardyArr said:


> Zeppelin Hindenburg moonphase on Amazon at $213.88 for the silver face. List price is $329. Other colors are also on sale. I've never seen these discounted before.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Zeppelin-Hin..._SY340_QL65&keywords=zeppelin+moonphase&psc=1


$10 cheaper at luxchoice.com. Nice looking watch.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Silvek said:


> $10 cheaper at luxchoice.com. Nice looking watch.
> 
> View attachment 13704909


Even better link through befrugal for 6% rebate and use code HOLIDAY5 for $5 OFF. $191 net.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

NAD

The bronze for that price is a great deal. You won't regret it.

Btw this is the same watch after one month of ownership. Pantina happens quickly.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Timex + Todd Snyder The Ironman Digital Watch TW5M17900J-BK01 - *$41.30* from ToddSnyder with code TIMEXHOLIDAY30

4% cash back available through Ebates.

https://www.toddsnyder.com/collections/watches/products/timex-big-iron-man-black









TIMEXHOLIDAY30 should take 30% off these other Todd Snyder Timex watches too but it's possible some may be excluded.

https://www.toddsnyder.com/collecti...tm_medium=email&utm_source=CustomersMarketing


----------



## Paul M (Aug 3, 2018)

Pneuma said:


> For those of you in the U.S. intending to grab a Christopher Ward, you can save a few dollars if you go to the UK site and pay with a non-transaction fee credit card. This same watch is list at £463.75 on the Christopher Ward UK site and it is equivalent to $590.40. Just by switching site, you save $47.


I'm seeing £556.50/$708.48 on the UK site?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Paul M said:


> I'm seeing £556.50/$708.48 on the UK site?


add to cart and set US shipping to remove VAT


----------



## Paul M (Aug 3, 2018)

taike said:


> add to cart and set US shipping to remove VAT


Ok, that would explain it. Thanks.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

yinzburgher said:


> Timex + Todd Snyder The Ironman Digital Watch TW5M17900J-BK01 - *$41.30* from ToddSnyder with code TIMEXHOLIDAY30
> 
> 4% cash back available through Ebates.
> 
> ...


It's 8% cash back at Todd Snyder with BeFrugal, y'know, if you want to risk it not working and are willing to wait 2 months for the credit.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

CASIO G-SHOCK DW9052-1V - *$31.84* from Amazon

Get 3.5% cash back through Ebates.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...aead96bc129f10c70INT&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

I ordered the Alpinist SARB017 at 9 pm PST Monday Dec 03. It was backorder at the time I ordered on Amazon. Do you think Amazon/I have a chance getting it? Thx.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Automatic, calibre AL-525, screw-down crown, gold-plated case and indices, 44mm x 10.7mm, 100m WR, Amazon: *$400 incl. free shipping & free returns*. eBay: *$400 incl. free shipping & returns* from Sigmatime. Overstock: $517 - 10% GREEN10 promo = *$466* (tested). Jomashop: $479. Next eBay price: $492. Model AL-525S4S4. List: $1,295.

UPDATE: Turns out the case and indices are rose gold plated. Is that good or bad? I appreciate the use of a precious metal, but wouldn't the case show wear faster than a PVD finish?

Alpina product page here.

Amazon, $400:
https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Startimer-Automatic-Stainless-Leather/dp/B0714FNQY8

eBay, $400:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Men...-Swiss-Automatic-Watch-AL525S4S4/202466973214

Overstock, $466:
https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...p-Swiss-Automatic-Watch/24163901/product.html

Image from Jomashop ($479):


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

fandi said:


> I ordered the Alpinist SARB017 at 9 pm PST Monday Dec 03. It was backorder at the time I ordered on Amazon. Do you think Amazon/I have a chance getting it? Thx.


no


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

The SARB017/033/035 have been coming back to stock every several weeks recently. If Amazon let you place an order, I'd say the likelihood you'd get it is high.


fandi said:


> I ordered the Alpinist SARB017 at 9 pm PST Monday Dec 03. It was backorder at the time I ordered on Amazon. Do you think Amazon/I have a chance getting it? Thx.


Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Frederique Constant *24-hour dial* -- like a purist, I guess -- automatic, no date, 43mm, 50m WR, sold by WHP *refurbished, $400* on eBay. Brand new on eBay: $897. Model FC-332DG6B6.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Frederique...k-Leather-23mm-Watch-FC-332DG6B6/264075018472










OTOH, you could get this new automatic 42mm, 100m WR Glycine purist from AD glycine-direct for *$420*:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...tic-Purist-42mm-Gray-Dial-GL0139/113347470367


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Frederique Constant Men's Classics Automatic GMT Watch, 42mm, 50m WR, domed sapphire crystal, exhibition back, sold by AD Neiman Marcus Last Call *$765 - 10% Ebates cash back = $688 + tax* (not tested). Amazon: $700 from 3rd-party (prob. gray market) seller. List: $1,695. model FC-350MC5B6.

FC product page here.

https://www.lastcall.com/Frederique-Constant-Men-s-Classics-Automatic-GMT-Watch-mens-watches/prod51000937___/p.prod










From this review: "The at the heart of the Classic GMT Automatic started life as a Selitta SW200, but that's far from a bad thing. The SW200 is a venerable Swiss base for building upon, and Frederique Constant has added some serious goodies to the package in the form of a completely in-house designed GMT module. Furthermore, Frederique Constant has thrown in some (albeit sparse) bespoke decoration to the FC-350, with a unique signed gold rotor finished with broad Côtes de Genève. The specs for the finished product are more than respectable as well, with a 36-hour power reserve, 26 jewels and a buttery smooth beat rate of 28,800 bph."


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*AGUE TRADING COMPANY IS CLOSING!! 70% OFF All NATO Straps Until 12/13 .......Kody the owner is a long time WUS Member. His Nato straps are tip top.

'Aight fellas you know what you gotta do. GET BUSY*

https://www.aguetradingco.com/


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Dub Rubb said:


> You are indeed correct. Outside of Blancpain, the only other REAL Sailcloth straps I have come across are these, but I have no experience with them.
> http://www.monkeyswag.com/straps/sail-cloth
> 
> 
> ...


On the advice of this post I ordered a Monkey Swag sailcloth strap & it looks pretty handsome on my SKX007. Comfortable, too - and a bargain compared to everyone else's sailcloth straps, less than £30


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Pneuma said:


> For those of you in the U.S. intending to grab a Christopher Ward, you can save a few dollars if you go to the UK site and pay with a non-transaction fee credit card. This same watch is list at £463.75 on the Christopher Ward UK site and it is equivalent to $590.40. Just by switching site, you save $47.


Wow now that's a sweet deal. Shame I don't have a card with $0 foreign transaction fee.

Wonder if they'll take Discover.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

whoagorgeous said:


> Wow now that's a sweet deal. Shame I don't have a card with $0 foreign transaction fee.
> 
> Wonder if they'll take Discover.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


use PayPal


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

sickondivers said:


> *AGUE TRADING COMPANY IS CLOSING!! 70% OFF All NATO Straps Until 12/13 .......Kody the owner is a long time WUS Member. His Nato straps are tip top.
> 
> 'Aight fellas you know what you gotta do. GET BUSY*
> 
> https://www.aguetradingco.com/


I was just checking out his straps last week. Sorry to hear he's closing down. I just ordered one of his straps. They look like they are good quality, and a great value, especially with this discount.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Try PHLDAYTEN
> 
> Friday 12/07: Site-wide coupon Code: PHLDAYTEN (discount automatically taken in cart)
> Offer: 10% off, No minimum purchase. Maximum $100 redemption
> ...


Thank You! 
I used this code yesterday, in conjunction with creation watches ebay 10% discount to buy the cream/blue hand Bambino (Version 2 FAC00009N Creme Classic Second Generation) for $101.25, ( it was listed at $125). That seemed like a good deal to me for this colorway/version of the Bambino. I wonder how long their shipping takes for US delivery?








photo from ebay


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)

Greggg3 said:


> Thank You!
> I used this code yesterday, in conjunction with creation watches ebay 10% discount to buy the cream/blue hand Bambino (Version 2 FAC00009N Creme Classic Second Generation) for $101.25, ( it was listed at $125). That seemed like a good deal to me for this colorway/version of the Bambino. I wonder how long their shipping takes for US delivery?
> View attachment 13705437
> 
> ...


I've purchased 3 watches from them and they all came reall fast, I think like 5 days to the Chicago area.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

sickondivers said:


> *AGUE TRADING COMPANY IS CLOSING!! 70% OFF All NATO Straps Until 12/13 .......Kody the owner is a long time WUS Member. His Nato straps are tip top.
> 
> 'Aight fellas you know what you gotta do. GET BUSY*
> 
> https://www.aguetradingco.com/


....and I just ordered a boatload. So cheap.


----------



## djw1674 (Sep 21, 2018)

wake said:


> ....and I just ordered a boatload. So cheap.


Same here. Ordered six.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

For the Canadian crowd, often orphaned by Amazon : one of the WUS darlings, the *Casio Duro/Marlin MDV106-1A on sale for 40$:*
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B009KYJAJY/ref=pe_3034960_233709270_TE_item

A quartz, but praised for finish, true 200m water resistance and screwed in crown. Band is 22mm and decent.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

sickondivers said:


> *AGUE TRADING COMPANY IS CLOSING!! 70% OFF All NATO Straps Until 12/13 .......Kody the owner is a long time WUS Member. His Nato straps are tip top.
> 
> 'Aight fellas you know what you gotta do. GET BUSY*
> 
> https://www.aguetradingco.com/


Definitely bought the deal here as I have enough Nato straps to last several lifetimes. I did buy mostly 22mm as I don't have many of those and the next watch purchase has 22mm lugs.
Can't beat the price and like to support a member when possible. Hope they are nice.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/citizen-nighthawk-watch#overview

$189 for a Citizen Nighthawk BJ7010-59E

Edit: Amazon has the BJ7000-52E for $189


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

sickondivers said:


> *AGUE TRADING COMPANY IS CLOSING!! 70% OFF All NATO Straps Until 12/13 .......Kody the owner is a long time WUS Member. His Nato straps are tip top.
> 
> 'Aight fellas you know what you gotta do. GET BUSY*
> 
> https://www.aguetradingco.com/


Thank you! Picked up 10 including a mihermano strap to support Dodi's project.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Massdrop has many of the Traser Officer Pro Quartz models for
$289.99, with two models on bracelets for +$70 more: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/traser-officer-pro-quartz-watch?


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Bertucci has some of their excellent Zulu straps on sale for $5-9. They only have a handful of sizes to fit their own watches (mostly 17, 22 or 26mm) but I don't think anyone makes a thicker or more substantial Zulu strap than Bertucci. US shipping is free.

Bertucci Nylon Replacement Bands


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

mannal said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/citizen-nighthawk-watch#overview
> 
> $189 for a Citizen Nighthawk BJ7010-59E


Same at Amazon, and has been for a few weeks. Amazon offers free returns, too.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

yinzburgher said:


> Timex + Todd Snyder The Ironman Digital Watch TW5M17900J-BK01 - *$41.30* from ToddSnyder with code TIMEXHOLIDAY30
> 
> 4% cash back available through Ebates.
> 
> ...


I've been looking at the "mod" watch for some time now, so I pulled the trigger. Can't resist it for $96.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bought for $10 at an estate sale yesterday because why would anyone want an empty box? :roll: Inside were a full link and half link that match the bracelet on the Seamaster I just bought. Total approximate value $150.


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Massdrop has many of the Traser Officer Pro Quartz models for
> $289.99, with two models on bracelets for +$70 more: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/traser-officer-pro-quartz-watch?
> 
> View attachment 13705875


Nice deal for a really good quartz watch with tritium illumination. Get it on the NATO strap, the silicone strap is ridiculously long and has a fiddly clasp.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

elliswyatt said:


> Nice deal for a really good quartz watch with tritium illumination. Get it on the NATO strap, the silicone strap is ridiculously long and has a fiddly clasp.


Not as good as $15 though...


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Seiko SSC031 solar quartz chronograph diver, *$237 + tax* in Helzberg's clearance section *incl. free shipping and free returns*. Not the best ever deal, but wherever I find a lower price it is OOS. eBay brand new: $340. Amazon: $395. List: $395. Inspect the watch closely bc it could be a returned item.

https://www.helzberg.com/product/seiko+watch+2283518.do

Image from Jomashop (OOS):


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

sickondivers said:


> *AGUE TRADING COMPANY IS CLOSING!! 70% OFF All NATO Straps Until 12/13 .......Kody the owner is a long time WUS Member. His Nato straps are tip top.
> 
> 'Aight fellas you know what you gotta do. GET BUSY*
> 
> https://www.aguetradingco.com/


*Come on fells. Let's get this.....DO WORK!*


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

sickondivers said:


> *AGUE TRADING COMPANY IS CLOSING!! 70% OFF All NATO Straps Until 12/13 .......Kody the owner is a long time WUS Member. His Nato straps are tip top.
> 
> 'Aight fellas you know what you gotta do. GET BUSY*
> 
> https://www.aguetradingco.com/


Wow, I don't even really care for NATO straps and still ordered 11. I even ordered straps to match watches that I don't own yet!  Sweet deal and the shipping cost was extremely reasonable.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

sickondivers said:


> *AGUE TRADING COMPANY IS CLOSING!! 70% OFF All NATO Straps Until 12/13 .......Kody the owner is a long time WUS Member. His Nato straps are tip top.
> 
> 'Aight fellas you know what you gotta do. GET BUSY*
> 
> https://www.aguetradingco.com/


I'm in for a bunch.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Silvek said:


> $10 cheaper at luxchoice.com. Nice looking watch.
> 
> View attachment 13704909


Is Luxchoice legit?


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

sickondivers said:


> *AGUE TRADING COMPANY IS CLOSING!! 70% OFF All NATO Straps Until 12/13 .......Kody the owner is a long time WUS Member. His Nato straps are tip top.
> 
> 'Aight fellas you know what you gotta do. GET BUSY*
> 
> https://www.aguetradingco.com/


Bought 6. 
For roughly $3.30 per, hard deal to beat. 
Shame the site is closing down though.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

fandi said:


> Is Luxchoice legit?


Yes, I've bought 3 watches form them.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Seiko PADI Turtle on bracelet for $300 after 9% cash back from ebates. Retail $550 and it comes with a free Seiko 3 slot travel case!
https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...watch-45mm-srpa21?ID=2902250&CategoryID=23930









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

sickondivers said:


> *AGUE TRADING COMPANY IS CLOSING!! 70% OFF All NATO Straps Until 12/13 .......Kody the owner is a long time WUS Member. His Nato straps are tip top.
> 
> 'Aight fellas you know what you gotta do. GET BUSY*
> 
> https://www.aguetradingco.com/


Total came to $33.33. That's gotta be good.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

djw1674 said:


> Same here. Ordered six.


+1... getting 5 straps for the price of 1. Unreal.


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

sickondivers said:


> *Come on fells. Let's get this.....DO WORK!*


Ordered 4. $23 not too bad

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

Silvek said:


> +1... getting 5 straps for the price of 1. Unreal.


I may or may not have ordered 20? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

sickondivers said:


> *AGUE TRADING COMPANY IS CLOSING!! 70% OFF All NATO Straps Until 12/13 .......Kody the owner is a long time WUS Member. His Nato straps are tip top.
> 
> 'Aight fellas you know what you gotta do. GET BUSY*
> 
> https://www.aguetradingco.com/


I really want to like NATO straps. I love how they look in pictures, but not so much in real life. I have tried the down under method which is better, bet still can't make it work for me. I have tried seatbelt straps, still don't like them. So I can't explain why I just ordered 2 more from this sale. Maybe one day I can get on board, and if that day comes, I will at least have dozens to choose from.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

r0bf1ve said:


> I may or may not have ordered 20?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here... too cheap not to get wild.


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

Dub Rubb said:


> sickondivers said:
> 
> 
> > *AGUE TRADING COMPANY IS CLOSING!! 70% OFF All NATO Straps Until 12/13 .......Kody the owner is a long time WUS Member. His Nato straps are tip top.
> ...


Same here. I'd suggest trying the thicker zulu straps. I'm not a fan of regualr NATO but I really like my 5 ring zulus. Especially in leather. Try them out...it's an entirely different look and feel. Although this clearance sale seems to be entirely natos (I did stock up on bonds in all sizes tbh)


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Riding the Ague train. 14 straps $118.50. Appear from the pics to be on par with Blue shark premium NATOs for less $'s. Even after the buy 3 get 2 and 25% off deal.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Howdy all... Thank you so much for your support for our crazy sale! The response is semi-overwhelming! I will be working on orders as I can amidst other craziness going on. If there are any issues please be sure to send an email rather than any other means. It's much easier to track modification to orders or other needs when they are in one place. Again thank you and rest assured, your order will get processed as received even if there is a slight delay.

Thanks!
Kody


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Jumped on the Ague boat as well. I have been wanting to get a few seat belt natos for the 3 Seiko's I'm modding... Now I have 1 for each!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Wera precision screwdriver set for $14.99. Their small screw drivers are great for bracelets, etc.

https://www.kctoolco.com/wera-345271-kraftform-micro-slotted-phillips-precision-screwdriver-set/


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Bought two nice seat belt Natos from Ague as well. Great deal and sorry you're getting all this attention and business from a negative situation. Thank you regardless


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

crysman2000 said:


> Bought two nice seat belt Natos from Ague as well. Great deal and sorry you're getting all this attention and business from a negative situation. Thank you regardless


why would retirement be a negative?


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Didn't know it was retirement... regardless I am thankful for the great deal


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Wera precision screwdriver set for $14.99. Their small screw drivers are great for bracelets, etc.
> 
> https://www.kctoolco.com/wera-345271-kraftform-micro-slotted-phillips-precision-screwdriver-set/


FYI,

This set is missing the #000 Philips which is what is used on Casio G-Shock resin swaps. Other than that is looks like a great set for the money.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

sickondivers said:


> *AGUE TRADING COMPANY IS CLOSING!! 70% OFF All NATO Straps Until 12/13 .......Kody the owner is a long time WUS Member. His Nato straps are tip top.
> 
> 'Aight fellas you know what you gotta do. GET BUSY*
> 
> https://www.aguetradingco.com/


*EXECELLENT WORK GENTLEMEN......Let's keep this notification alive until he sells out. Kody ( Owner) is one of us. An Affordable guy with a great eye for Nato/watch mash ups. He's going outta business. Lets' send him out in style. Let's make this thing SELL OUT*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

AGUE ‘George Premium’ on my Traser


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

sickondivers said:


> sickondivers said:
> 
> 
> > *AGUE TRADING COMPANY IS CLOSING!! 70% OFF All NATO Straps Until 12/13 .......Kody the owner is a long time WUS Member. His Nato straps are tip top.
> ...


AGUE 'PVD BLUE BOND' on Traser & The AGUE classic Bond on my Armida. This is the good stuff not the cheapass Amazon/ Ebay stuff


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Amazon lightning deal ends in 1 hour: Hstrap Solid Mesh Stainless Steel Bracelets 20mm/22mm for $22.39.
https://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Br...5R48WW7JPHX&psc=1&refRID=KBCCPE3TH5R48WW7JPHX
Too bad I bought 2 for original prices last week.


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

sickondivers said:


> sickondivers said:
> 
> 
> > *AGUE TRADING COMPANY IS CLOSING!! 70% OFF All NATO Straps Until 12/13 .......Kody the owner is a long time WUS Member. His Nato straps are tip top.
> ...


Great...now ive placed my secord order today with Ague. Time to throw out the old ebay NATOs I have.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Dub Rubb said:


> I really want to like NATO straps. I love how they look in pictures, but not so much in real life. I have tried the down under method which is better, bet still can't make it work for me. I have tried seatbelt straps, still don't like them. So I can't explain why I just ordered 2 more from this sale. Maybe one day I can get on board, and if that day comes, I will at least have dozens to choose from.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


Spend $5 on this and see what you think:

https://bertucciwatchbands.com/coll...ripe-7-8-22-mm-size-for-a-2-a-3-a-6-b-1-cases


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

NAD 

Recently bought the Casio Royale from a deal posted here. I'm not a bracelet guy. Is there such a thing as a nato or zulu that is 18mm to fit between the lugs and then 26mm wide? I'd prefer it to taper down from 26mm but if it's 26mm all the way that's fine. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

batmansk6 said:


> NAD
> 
> Recently bought the Casio Royale from a deal posted here. I'm not a bracelet guy. Is there such a thing as a nato or zulu that is 18mm to fit between the lugs and then 26mm wide? I'd prefer it to taper down from 26mm but if it's 26mm all the way that's fine.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


no


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

sickondivers said:


> *AGUE TRADING COMPANY IS CLOSING!! 70% OFF All NATO Straps Until 12/13 .......Kody the owner is a long time WUS Member. His Nato straps are tip top.
> 
> 'Aight fellas you know what you gotta do. GET BUSY*
> 
> https://www.aguetradingco.com/


Thanks! I picked up a few, including this one for my Blue Lagoon Samurai. Hard to know exactly how well the blue will match, but it's worth a shot for *$3.30*. Anyhow, I thought some STO watch owners would also find it interesting (or maybe y'all have better suggestions):

https://www.aguetradingco.com/colle...ehalis-premium-nylon-strap-w-brushed-hardware


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I think the Undone deals on ToM are pretty decent. Those gradient dial chronographs are beautiful watches.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> Spend $5 on this and see what you think:
> 
> https://bertucciwatchbands.com/coll...ripe-7-8-22-mm-size-for-a-2-a-3-a-6-b-1-cases


Just bought 1 of every color for $5 each. Awesome deal, lover their hardware.


----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

sickondivers said:


> *EXECELLENT WORK GENTLEMEN......Let's keep this notification alive until he sells out. Kody ( Owner) is one of us. An Affordable guy with a great eye for Nato/watch mash ups. He's going outta business. Lets' send him out in style. Let's make this thing SELL OUT*


My total after the sale was nearly $60...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

fandi said:


> Amazon lightning deal ends in 1 hour: Hstrap Solid Mesh Stainless Steel Bracelets 20mm/22mm for $22.39.
> https://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Br...5R48WW7JPHX&psc=1&refRID=KBCCPE3TH5R48WW7JPHX
> Too bad I bought 2 for original prices last week.


Thanks for the link. I snagged one.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

taike said:


> no


Thanks, taike.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoSpoon (Jul 12, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Thanks! I picked up a few, including this one for my Blue Lagoon Samurai. Hard to know exactly how well the blue will match, but it's worth a shot for *$3.30*. Anyhow, I thought some STO watch owners would also find it interesting (or maybe y'all have better suggestions):
> 
> https://www.aguetradingco.com/colle...ehalis-premium-nylon-strap-w-brushed-hardware


Thanks! Now I have to place my second order. I missed this one for my STO (inbound) when I bought 5 other straps earlier.


----------



## NoSpoon (Jul 12, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Thanks! I picked up a few, including this one for my Blue Lagoon Samurai. Hard to know exactly how well the blue will match, but it's worth a shot for *$3.30*. Anyhow, I thought some STO watch owners would also find it interesting (or maybe y'all have better suggestions):
> 
> https://www.aguetradingco.com/colle...ehalis-premium-nylon-strap-w-brushed-hardware


Thanks! Now I have to place my second order. I missed this one for my STO (inbound) when I bought 5 other straps earlier.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> NAD
> 
> Recently bought the Casio Royale from a deal posted here. I'm not a bracelet guy. Is there such a thing as a nato or zulu that is 18mm to fit between the lugs and then 26mm wide? I'd prefer it to taper down from 26mm but if it's 26mm all the way that's fine.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


This Casio Royale thread includes lots of mods, including w/ straps. I've read of somebody melting notches into the sides of a nato to make it fit a Casio, for example. With these low Ague nato prices I'm more willing to try modding a nato to make it fit one of my G-Shocks. (Now doubting whether I bought enough.)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/digital-appreciation-bond-casio-ae1200-aka-casio-royale-939510.html


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> This Casio Royale thread includes lots of mods, including w/ straps:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/digital-appreciation-bond-casio-ae1200-aka-casio-royale-939510.html


Casio Royale Hydro mod for the win.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Thanks! I picked up a few, including this one for my Blue Lagoon Samurai. Hard to know exactly how well the blue will match, but it's worth a shot for *$3.30*. Anyhow, I thought some STO watch owners would also find it interesting (or maybe y'all have better suggestions):
> 
> https://www.aguetradingco.com/colle...ehalis-premium-nylon-strap-w-brushed-hardware


Haha, that is the one I bought! Both the regular and black PVD hardware versions. And guess what, they are for my STO turtle and Samurai! I guess it's that whole great minds think alike or whatever.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> This Casio Royale thread includes lots of mods, including w/ straps. I've read of somebody melting notches into the sides of a nato to make it fit a Casio, for example. With these low Ague nato prices I'm more willing to try modding a nato to make it fit one of my G-Shocks. (Now doubting whether I bought enough.)
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/digital-appreciation-bond-casio-ae1200-aka-casio-royale-939510.html


Thanks, BC! Lots of cool ideas in that thread.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up and sorry to hear, just placed an order - I've bought from him before and his straps are great


sickondivers said:


> *AGUE TRADING COMPANY IS CLOSING!! 70% OFF All NATO Straps Until 12/13 .......Kody the owner is a long time WUS Member. His Nato straps are tip top.
> 
> 'Aight fellas you know what you gotta do. GET BUSY*
> 
> https://www.aguetradingco.com/


Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Just for clarification, I'm *not retiring* and work a full-time job from which I will retire from eventually. I still consider myself young  This was a side business that I have thoroughly enjoyed for the last 5 years. The business has simply run it's course for myself and my wife. We are at a point where we no longer have the time to manage the business like we want so we decided the best was to notify everyone and go from there. If we do manage to sell out we will be seriously grateful. If not, we will explore other options but our desire is to pass on the savings to the WIS community since that's the position we are currently in.

Again I cannot thank you guys enough for the support. The orders have been rolling in consistently all day, we're processing as fast as we can and hopefully we continue like this through to the end!!


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Kohl's Deal - Must use Kohl's credit card = ~$200

*SEIKO SRPC91 *

*$ 495.00* MSRP
*$ 370.99* Kohl's sale
*-$111.30* JOY30 coupon code, must use Kohl's credit at checkout
*- $10.00* Retail Me Not link through
* - $50.00* Kohl's cash
*NET-ISH $199.69*

LINKY - > https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-3440834/seiko-mens-prospex-special-edition-automatic-dive-watch-srpc91.jsp?skuId=66993969


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Speaking of Casio Royale, Target has a buy-one-get-one-half-off deal that *expires at midnight tonight (Sunday) Pacific Time*. Their current price for CR is already good ($18.79), but with this deal you can buy* two for $28.18 + tax incl. free shipping* (tested), that's $14.09 + tax each. Amazon: $18.75. eBay: $22.29. This two-fer arrangement seems perfect for modders. Model AE1200WHD-1A.

https://www.target.com/p/men-s-casio-bracelet-watch-with-world-time-silver-ae1200whd-1a/-/A-14286418










PS- I would have posted this to the Casio deals thread except this discussion started here. Plus I'd already posted a Target BOGO deal there.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

bbrou33 said:


> To add to this deal, if you sign up for their emails you get a 15% off code which stacks with everything. AND I COULDN'T RESIST!!!! So soon I will have a new Zodiac Jetomatic. Yay for me! Boo for my wallet. Wish NY Taxes weren't a thing, but still a deal I couldn't pass up and have been wanting this beautiful watch for a bit now.
> Also Ebated 3% Cash Back
> 
> Thanks again to you guys for posting
> ...


WatchStation has a one-day *30% off* "sale styles" promo with code *GREEN30*. Expires end of day Monday 12/10 (CT). I was able to test this code on their Zodiac Jetomatic, which is marked down to $500 as before -- this took it to $350. I didn't test stacking their 15% email discount, though. 3% cashback from Ebates. It's like black friday meets groundhog day. ;-)

WatchStation Official Site: Watches









Here is a Jetomatic review I found interesting:
https://www.ablogtowatch.com/zodiac-jetomatic-watch-review/


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> WatchStation has a one-day *30% off* "sale styles" with promo code *GREEN30*. Exp. end of day Monday 12/10 (CT). I was able to test this code on their Jetomatic, which is marked down to $500 as before -- this took it to $350. I didn't test stacking their 15% email discount, though. 3% cashback from Ebates. Maybe it's another shot at these black friday Zodiac deals.
> 
> WatchStation Official Site: Watches
> 
> ...


The codes stack. I just tested it on the Sea Dragon.


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

Penfold36 said:


> The codes stack. I just tested it on the Sea Dragon.


NOT A DEAL...

I'm wondering how people who bought the Jetomatic during the first 30% off sale feel about the watch. I came close to buying but I felt like the dial was a bit "flat." Anyone want to give it a thumbs up or down?


----------



## Blackjack32 (Nov 21, 2018)

AceRimmer said:


> NOT A DEAL...
> 
> I'm wondering how people who bought the Jetomatic during the first 30% off sale feel about the watch. I came close to buying but I felt like the dial was a bit "flat." Anyone want to give it a thumbs up or down?


NAD

Same for me. I almost pulled the trigger but then I saw the photos from a member who just received the watch. Not so interested in with the dial so I decided not to purchase.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

AceRimmer said:


> NOT A DEAL...
> 
> I'm wondering how people who bought the Jetomatic during the first 30% off sale feel about the watch. I came close to buying but I felt like the dial was a bit "flat." Anyone want to give it a thumbs up or down?


I purchased one and I love it. The coupons stack bringing the Jetomatic down to under $300 but then I got hit with $30+ in taxes just as an FYI. Regardless, a lot of watch for the money. Fit and finish are fantastic, in person the dial is absolutely gorgeous. My first experience having an onion crown that's screw down as well. Mine runs a little fast at around 4 s/d. My only complaint is the strap, it feels like an afterthought and does not seem to match the quality of the watch but that's an easy fix. Throw a new strap on there and it's hard to tell you have it on the wrist. You will not be disappointed! I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on the sea dragon now.....
So in closing.... Pull the trigger as you will not be disappointed!
 








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

40% off Kohl's mystery coupon + Kohl's cash today only. Krazy Coupon Lady has code generator. Good luck!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

RyanD said:


> 40% off Kohl's mystery coupon + Kohl's cash today only. Krazy Coupon Lady has code generator. Good luck!


Where is the code generator on the site? Can't seem to find it.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## mrb12186 (Nov 29, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Where is the code generator on the site? Can't seem to find it.


http://pages.thekrazycouponlady.com/kohlsmystery

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

RyanD said:


> 40% off Kohl's mystery coupon + Kohl's cash today only. Krazy Coupon Lady has code generator. Good luck!


Their prices are jacked up again. The Turtles that used to be $297 are now $370.

I ended up with a 40% of code from my direct email but not sure I'll use it on a watch. I may end up buying some winter clothes for the kids for Christmas.

**As if any kid wants clothes for Christmas lol**


----------



## mrb12186 (Nov 29, 2017)

AceRimmer said:


> NOT A DEAL...
> 
> I'm wondering how people who bought the Jetomatic during the first 30% off sale feel about the watch. I came close to buying but I felt like the dial was a bit "flat." Anyone want to give it a thumbs up or down?


I quite like mine, especially for the sub $300 price point, but I can see where you're coming from. I think even an applied logo would have been enough to give some depth to the dial without changing the overall look. Either way, it's a keeper for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rocat said:


> Their prices are jacked up again. The Turtles that used to be $297 are now $370.
> 
> I ended up with a 40% of code from my direct email but not sure I'll use it on a watch. I may end up buying some winter clothes for the kids for Christmas.


Stacks with code HOME15. Get everyone their own Keurig.


----------



## Longtimer (Oct 27, 2018)

RyanD said:


> 40% off Kohl's mystery coupon + Kohl's cash today only. Krazy Coupon Lady has code generator. Good luck!


For those who don't have have throwaway/spam email addresses, use tempemailaddress.com, yopmail.com, or other temporary email sites.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Not as good as $15 though...
> 
> View attachment 13706163


Where did you get that for $15? I must have missed the link.


----------



## stoyan79 (Oct 18, 2018)

I have been back and forth on this deal several times now. This morning I pulled the trigger. For $300, if I don't like it, I can always put it on ebay. I wish it came with bracelet though, as I am not a big fan of straps.



AceRimmer said:


> NOT A DEAL...
> 
> I'm wondering how people who bought the Jetomatic during the first 30% off sale feel about the watch. I came close to buying but I felt like the dial was a bit "flat." Anyone want to give it a thumbs up or down?


----------



## stoyan79 (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks! After 3 tries, finally got 40% coupon code. Ordered "Save the Ocean" turtle, which is the only turtle I didn't have.



Longtimer said:


> For those who don't have have throwaway/spam email addresses, use tempemailaddress.com, yopmail.com, or other temporary email sites.


----------



## Boourns (Feb 28, 2017)

At Kohls, I got a GW-M5610 down to $73.49 before taxes using just a 30% coupon and free shipping that is automatically applied. Will be a few bucks cheaper if you can get a 40% code.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Tissot T-Sport PRS516 Automatic Chronograph Men's Watch T021.414.26.051.00 
*

Valjoux 7750 movement - $479 after coupon

















https://www.jomashop.com/tissot-t02...utm_campaign=2018/12/10+Green+Monday+DB+Email​


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

RyanD said:


> Stacks with code HOME15. Get everyone their own Keurig.


I did exactly that, just picked up a Keurig k-mini plus, lol.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## stoyan79 (Oct 18, 2018)

A variation of this is one of my favorite watches.












hongkongtaipan said:


> *Tissot T-Sport PRS516 Automatic Chronograph Men's Watch T021.414.26.051.00
> *
> 
> Valjoux 7750 movement - $479 after coupon
> ...


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

mrb12186 said:


> I quite like mine, especially for the sub $300 price point, but I can see where you're coming from. I think even an applied logo would have been enough to give some depth to the dial without changing the overall look. Either way, it's a keeper for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too I kept it, I wore it out once and I got some good comments

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joelf15 (Jul 8, 2018)

jdanefrantz said:


> I purchased one and I love it. The coupons stack bringing the Jetomatic down to under $300 but then I got hit with $30+ in taxes just as an FYI. Regardless, a lot of watch for the money. Fit and finish are fantastic, in person the dial is absolutely gorgeous. My first experience having an onion crown that's screw down as well. Mine runs a little fast at around 4 s/d. My only complaint is the strap, it feels like an afterthought and does not seem to match the quality of the watch but that's an easy fix. Throw a new strap on there and it's hard to tell you have it on the wrist. You will not be disappointed! I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on the sea dragon now.....
> So in closing.... Pull the trigger as you will not be disappointed!
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Absolutely


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

AceRimmer said:


> NOT A DEAL...
> 
> I'm wondering how people who bought the Jetomatic during the first 30% off sale feel about the watch. I came close to buying but I felt like the dial was a bit "flat." Anyone want to give it a thumbs up or down?


I love it, especially the colors. The dial lacks depth, but it's still interesting. I stacked the discount and got it below $300.00, then got hit with $33 in taxes. That made me almost not pull the trigger.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Joelf15 said:


> Yes. Absolutely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plus don't forget how nicely decorated the movement is!!!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Itubij said:


> I love it, especially the colors. The dial lacks depth, but it's still interesting. I stacked the discount and got it below $300.00, then got hit with $33 in taxes. That made me almost not pull the trigger.


Powers of resistance....also had it ready to buy at $298 tax-free. Got called away and was not able to reproduce the same deal, would only go to $349, so I bailed. If they had a Paypal button to click to speed things up, it would have been easier as well.


----------



## Weathered (Apr 3, 2018)

Got the 40% off at Kohls, now to figure out whether to get the Samurai or Turtle...seems like a can't lose situation really...

Edit: Turtle inbound, $223 with $40 of Kohls cash earned. Figure that someday I'll pick up an orange Samurai, which is what I really want from that model.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Weathered said:


> Got the 40% off at Kohls, now to figure out whether to get the Samurai or Turtle...seems like a can't lose situation really...


Both?

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Itubij said:


> I love it, especially the colors. The dial lacks depth, but it's still interesting. I stacked the discount and got it below $300.00, then got hit with $33 in taxes. That made me almost not pull the trigger.



















I got hit with the unusual higher tax but WS corrected that when it got shipped. Really liking the contrast of the blue dial and white chapter ring. The orange second hand is a plus and first for me.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Green Seiko Recraft SNKP27 on a leather band, which I have been happily wearing for a year, is in-stock and at a decent price at Amazon of $148.48. Unsurprisingly, the Amazon listing is full of cut-n-past errors, like, calling it "Solar" in the headline, when it is in fact the venerable 7S26c automatic movement.









https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Recraft-Automatic-Leather-Casual/dp/B071LTYQXL


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Powers of resistance....also had it ready to buy at $298 tax-free. Got called away and was not able to reproduce the same deal, would only go to $349, so I bailed. If they had a Paypal button to click to speed things up, it would have been easier as well.


Maybe it's related to this?



flypanam said:


> PetWatch said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, 15% not stacking for me, any ideas?
> ...


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello, anything special that I have to do for the Kohls 40% mystery using the KLady code generator? Been getting nothing but 30% which I already had. Do I have to clear history?


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

automatico said:


> Hello, anything special that I have to do for the Kohls 40% mystery using the KLady code generator? Been getting nothing but 30% which I already had. Do I have to clear history?


Think you just have to keep trying. May be worth trying in incognito mode in chrome

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Well, at least I am glad that the term "NAD" seems finally dead


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you.


raheelc said:


> Think you just have to keep trying. May be worth trying in incognito mode in chrome
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

Mondaine Gottardo came today. Pleased!


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

automatico said:


> Hello, anything special that I have to do for the Kohls 40% mystery using the KLady code generator? Been getting nothing but 30% which I already had. Do I have to clear history?


What is this code generator anyway? I went to the site and couldn't find anything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Here is a 40% I’m not going to use:
7YSDBCJ7PWR4Z


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

r0bf1ve said:


> What is this code generator anyway? I went to the site and couldn't find anything.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://pages.thekrazycouponlady.com/kohlsmystery

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

BostonCharlie said:


> *Solid bronze* (Japanese) quartz chronograph, mineral crystal, 100m WR, 42mm, 10 year warranty, Super Luminova lume, Jack Mason. *$96* (+ S&H?) from mfg. or same price from Amazon (free S&H + free returns). List: $275. Can read "solid bronze case" on the back, fwiw. Model JM-R102-127. Interesting fact: "The crown is etched with a Texas lone star as an homage to Jack Mason's roots."
> 
> UPDATE: dial isn't fully lumed, per these shots (scroll down for album). Good shot of the profile showing domed crystal:
> 
> ...


Bronze Jack Mason arrived today. My second affordable (sub $100) bronze watch. Nice, although I might change the strap.


----------



## synnyster (Dec 30, 2016)

synnyster said:


> So I took your advice and talked with Amazon CSR and asked about your suggestion. They were not able to do that for me, but I was offered another 15% off the price! I also looked at the item on Amazon again and it looks like it will be in stock Dec 8 so win/win?!?


So this amazon deal turned into a massive fiasco. After getting the 15% refunded I saw that there was 1 in stock through amazon but price was back to $425. I called customer service to see if they would send me the one in stock and be done with this. They said they could not send me the watch even though I was told I would get the replacement sent when it was in stock. She then told me she would refund me the purchase and I could purchase it again once the refund went through and the original sale price would be honored. She even told me to dispose of the wrong watch that was sent to me. She even told me don't worry, the watch will be in stock again in a few days. That response didn't sit well with me and when I didn't get any email about the refund I called back. Apparently this CSR either straight up lied to me or had no idea what she was doing as there was no refund initiated and basically the transaction was finished as I had a watch and I received a 15% discount. So I basically had to have the CSR give me my full refund and I will send the wrong watch back. After all this I received a $15 credit for my next purchase. What an absolutely waste of my time, all because some shmuck in the fulfillment center packed the wrong watch...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Just arrived from the Black Friday sales.

I got this for under $190?? It's freakin' awesome.

The case and bracelet tone and execution feel German, Sinn- or Damasko-like. And the dial and domed crystal give it a good retro military vibe.

Super-comfortable on the wrist, with a really low profile. This is so in my wheelhouse. Glad I got it.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Got the %40 off which stacks with %15 and some remaining Kohls Cash, so got a Keurig espresso machine. Wife is happy thanks for the deal gents


----------



## NoSpoon (Jul 12, 2014)

RyanD said:


> 40% off Kohl's mystery coupon + Kohl's cash today only. Krazy Coupon Lady has code generator. Good luck!


Thanks for the heads up. Now I have 2 STO's inbound from Kohl's. I only got 30% but it's still a better deal so I will keep the best aligned one and return the other!


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

NAD

Got both my Dagaz Thunderbolt and my SARB017 Alpinist in today.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

UPDATE - Kohl's Deal - Must use Kohl's credit card = ~$177.61 net/net/net

*SEIKO SRPC91 *

*$ 495.00* MSRP
*$ 370.99* Kohl's sale
*-$148.40* 40% OFF coupon code generator, must use Kohl's credit at checkout
*- $10.00* Retail Me Not link through
* - $40.00* Kohl's cash
*NET-ISH $172.59*

$237.61 at checkout included $15.02 in tax Minus the $10 retail me not, $40 kohl's cash and $10 YES2U for a net/net/net of $177.61.

LINKY - > https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-3440834/seiko-mens-prospex-special-edition-automatic-dive-watch-srpc91.jsp?skuId=66993969


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

BTW if you get tired of trying to generate a 40% OFF coupon, you can buy one for $.99 ea. Call me lazy.

*LINKY - >* https://www.ebay.com/itm/Kohls-40-Off-online-unique-code-Expires-12-10-2018-100-positive-ONLINE-ONLY/292859626133?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## Boourns (Feb 28, 2017)

New Davosa 10% discount code: D4Xmas. Works on outlet merch, and Cyber Monday code still provides access: DMonday

Tempted by this quartz GMT Master homage for $179


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

sharptools said:


> NAD
> 
> Got both my Dagaz Thunderbolt and my SARB017 Alpinist in today.


And???


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> And???


I believe I was told the "AND" part doesn't belong here. The note was just a heads up for those who got in on the Dagaz deal and the Alpinist deal. I'm super happy but will post in the other thread.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

sharptools said:


> I believe I was told the "AND" part doesn't belong here. The note was just a heads up for those who got in on the Dagaz deal and the Alpinist deal. I'm super happy but will post in the other thread.


This isn't the I'm 'super happy thread', this is the *'I have an empty hole inside my soul that only watches can fill......and not just any watches, watches at better than 60% OFF retail watches'. *


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Nautica NAD20501G *"World Time" Intelligent Quartz -* $60.99*



*Nautica NAD24504G* Fly Back Chronograph - *$77.99*


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

hongkongtaipan said:


> *Tissot T-Sport PRS516 Automatic Chronograph Men's Watch T021.414.26.051.00
> *
> 
> Valjoux 7750 movement - $479 after coupon
> ...


Pretty watch that's on sale this time of year once again. I think it's pretty old 'new stock' (NOS) , with reviews on Amazon going back to April 2010. At that price for the entire watch, it might actually cost less than what a service on it's Valjoux 7750 movement might eventually set you back. But as mechanical chronos go, that's a great movement. While it has a sapphire crystal, not sure if has an antI reflective coating on it.

That said, Joma's always been pretty good on returns for me, if it turns out it's not your 'cup of tea'....

https://www.amazon.com/Tissot-Mens-PRS516-watch-T0214142605100/dp/B000WO4Z6O#customerReviews


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Time100* Sea-Gull ST2505 automatic with Fly-Back date and Power Reserve - *$49.99*


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Boourns said:


> New Davosa 10% discount code: D4Xmas. Works on outlet merch, and Cyber Monday code still provides access: DMonday
> 
> Tempted by this quartz GMT Master homage for $179
> 
> View attachment 13709867


Link please?


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

sickondivers said:


> *EXECELLENT WORK GENTLEMEN......Let's keep this notification alive until he sells out. Kody ( Owner) is one of us. An Affordable guy with a great eye for Nato/watch mash ups. He's going outta business. Lets' send him out in style. Let's make this thing SELL OUT*


*LET'S DO THIS!!!*


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> Link please?


https://www.davosa-usa.com/collections/davosa-outlet

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Cadisen 1020G* - Seiko NH36A watch - *$35.83* (w/$15 automatic discount applied at checkout)



*OR*

*Benyar BY-2720K* Meca Quartz Chronograph (Seiko VK67) - *$37.12*(w/$15 automatic discount applied at checkout)


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

NAD



thedius said:


> Well, at least I am glad that the term "NAD" seems finally dead


Without NADs, WUS society would crumble. So much OT chatter gets into this thread (like this!) that NADs are necessary to whiz by all the self-congratulatory dissonance reduction, and get to the deals.

I say: "GO, NADS!"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoyan79 (Oct 18, 2018)

I really like this one (a Nomos Lambda homage) - and its only $37 out the door, no tax, no shipping!

https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_009581594163.html?wid=1433363


----------



## stoyan79 (Oct 18, 2018)

Double post.


----------



## lucasvp (Feb 28, 2015)

stoyan79 said:


> I really like this one (a Nomos Lambda homage) - and its only $37 out the door, no tax, no shipping!
> 
> https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_009581594163.html?wid=1433363


Nice hands


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> If you want the Mondaine Stop2Go but don't like black that massdrop has, this might interest you:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/p/Mondaine-Men...Strap-Quartz-Watch-A950030363hset/27021367751
> 
> ...


I placed my order a few days ago. Thank you very much for the info!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

For those who missed it: Code "BFJENNY".























Caribbean is indicated as sold out. I went for silver anyway, and it should be here tomorrow. :-!


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Not planning to use my Kohls 40%. Can be used in store or online, shoot me a pm if someone needs it.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The Jenny has always intrigued me, but the bezel is too serious. For me it is completely useless.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> The Jenny has always intrigued me, but the bezel is too serious. For me it is completely useless.


That bezel is most likely completely useless to (my guess) 99.8% of those who actually wear the watch (myself included; assuming, that is, Doxa ever ships the damn thing, which I ordered back on 11/24...but that's another story).


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> The Jenny has always intrigued me, but the bezel is too serious. For me it is completely useless.


What are the outermost numbers? This bezel on a Citizen Nighthawk would be something!


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

Cvp33 said:


> sharptools said:
> 
> 
> > I believe I was told the "AND" part doesn't belong here. The note was just a heads up for those who got in on the Dagaz deal and the Alpinist deal. I'm super happy but will post in the other thread.
> ...


NAD
Unfortunately neither of my purchases were 60% off going prices. Only 31% for the Sarb and 50% for the thunderbolt. No holes filled there.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

bolster said:


> NAD
> 
> Without NADs, WUS society would crumble. So much OT chatter gets into this thread (like this!) that NADs are necessary to whiz by all the self-congratulatory dissonance reduction, and get to the deals.
> 
> ...


He said "Nads"


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Cvp33 said:


> This isn't the I'm 'super happy thread', this is the *'I have an empty hole inside my soul that only watches can fill......and not just any watches, watches at better than 60% OFF retail watches'. *


I'm worried about you, dude, if that is your outlook on collecting after what you posted yesterday in another thread:



Cvp33 said:


> I've been as high as 440 and owned over 1,200 in the last 5 years....


You must be trying to fill a cavern of a hole! 😱


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

impetusera said:


> They're probably of the age where the battery is nearing end of life anyway. On the plus side with a fresh battery they're good for like 48 months or something. Since it is new DOA they should offer to exchange it or replace the battery. Down the road if you want to replace the battery yourself get a friction ball case opener. Those leave no markings and I've not had trouble opening anything with one. Probably need a fine blade screw driver as well and plastic tweezers to handle the battery. Inspect o-ring while it's open and apply fresh film of silicone to it.


Hi,
What type / form of silicone do you use.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> That bezel is most likely completely useless to (my guess) 99.8% of those who actually wear the watch (myself included; assuming, that is, Doxa ever ships the damn thing, which I ordered back on 11/24...but that's another story).


The last message I got from this after I followed up was that I would get my watch sent out "by the end of the week". And that was last week..... but still no shipping notice.

Understand that we are getting a discount, but customer service like this is quite surprising from doxa, who I've always assumed to be a very reputable brand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

thekody said:


> Just for clarification, I'm *not retiring* and work a full-time job from which I will retire from eventually. I still consider myself young  This was a side business that I have thoroughly enjoyed for the last 5 years. The business has simply run it's course for myself and my wife. We are at a point where we no longer have the time to manage the business like we want so we decided the best was to notify everyone and go from there. If we do manage to sell out we will be seriously grateful. If not, we will explore other options but our desire is to pass on the savings to the WIS community since that's the position we are currently in.
> 
> Again I cannot thank you guys enough for the support. The orders have been rolling in consistently all day, we're processing as fast as we can and hopefully we continue like this through to the end!!


Hi Kody,

Can you give me an indication of what would be the shipping cost to Australia.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

stoyan79 said:


> I really like this one (a Nomos Lambda homage) - and its only $37 out the door, no tax, no shipping!
> 
> https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_009581594163.html?wid=1433363


I got one of these, actually from different name company: "Guanqin" ---on a Milanese steel mesh bracelet a bracelet that's actually at least as good as the very similar bracelet I got on Victorinox via massdrop last Xmas. Actually, the clasp on the Chinese mesh bracelet version is better. But I'm near 100% sure this $37 special is from the same factory as the similar NOMOS homage from Guanqin.

No, especially under a loupe, the fit and finish of the actual watch was miles away from almost anything bearing a European name, but dang if the thing isn't accurate to a few seconds or less a day. I was amazed. More accurate than my new Seiko Samurai 'Save the Ocean' in fact, LOL.

And it's fun how when you wind it, how you can quickly and clearly see the power reserve's time is ramping up.

And for the 15 or 20 grand less than the white gold orginal, if I was trying to snooker anyone into thinking it was the actual original, I could afford to eat at one of those five star restaurants in Paris, where the lights are so dim, you can't see the name brand of the watch, never mind how small the portions on your plate are.....

https://www.gearbest.com/mechanical...MI48WtvtiW3wIVBlcNCh0PogEbEAQYCCABEgJp1fD_BwE


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

BigEd said:


> Hi Kody,
> 
> Can you give me an indication of what would be the shipping cost to Australia.


You'd probably get a quicker response if you PM'd him directly instead.


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

sharptools said:


> NAD
> 
> Got both my Dagaz Thunderbolt and my SARB017 Alpinist in today.


NAD

how about if instead of NAD we just use a capital X the efficiency of it would be through the roof! i.e.

X

Got both my Dagaz Thunderbolt and my SARB017 Alpinist in today.


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

tommy_boy said:


> For those who missed it:
> 
> View attachment 13710043
> 
> ...


its showing up as regular price to me


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

cel4145 said:


> I'm worried about you, dude, if that is your outlook on collecting after what you posted yesterday in another thread:
> 
> You must be trying to fill a cavern of a hole! 😱


You should see my cars.......that's a way more expensive hobby.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Sarbie said:


> NAD
> 
> how about if instead of NAD we just use a capital X the efficiency of it would be through the roof! i.e.
> 
> ...


That would be even worse! The thing that bothers me most about "NAD" is the laziness and lack of effort it represents. I guess this is true of most internet abbreviations but I never had a problem when it was "Not a deal". I mean, if you are going to write 3 paragraphs of off topic chatter at least make the extra effort (and spend the extra 2 seconds it takes) to spell it properly: Not a deal.

Then again I think I am just old and like reading emails that start with "Good morning" instead of starting with nothing at all (as seems to be the fashion these days).


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

A link a price a picture, no need for nads! Not very hard to differentiate between a comment or a deal post.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

mkeric1 said:


> its showing up as regular price to me


Code is "BFJENNY"


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> You should see my cars.......that's a way more expensive hobby.


I have a friend who collects and restores vintage sports cars, and that's exactly what I keep telling my wife. 

Sent via carrier pigeon using Tapatalk Avian Edition


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

BigEd said:


> Hi,
> What type / form of silicone do you use.


Pure silicone grease from hardware store plumbing aisle. I also use it for it's intended purpose of faucet o-rings as well as flash light o-rings. Dive shops, if one is near you, also sell pure silicone grease. Takes just a dab and spread it around removing excess until it's just a uniform fine film.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Has anyone received their black Friday watchgecko haul? I'm patiently waiting and regretting I didn't pay for tracking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

tommy_boy said:


> For those who missed it: Code "BFJENNY".
> 
> View attachment 13710043
> 
> ...


I wouldn't hold my breath...

I ordered on Black Friday and have received no shipment notification. I spoke with their customer support via chat today and when I asked the rep about a shipment ETA, they said... "lemme guess, you ordered a Jenny?..." I was told today or tomorrow..... sure.... okay :-|


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Any chance that gorgeous blue dial Jenny Carribean 300 would be back in stock?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Tanker G1 said:


> What are the outermost numbers? This bezel on a Citizen Nighthawk would be something!


Some kind of dive table stuff.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

fandi said:


> Any chance that gorgeous blue dial Jenny Carribean 300 would be back in stock?


I doubt it... I would keep my eyes peeled on the sales forum and ebay for flippers. I've already seen one - sold yesterday? for cost.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

wake said:


> I doubt it... I would keep my eyes peeled on the sales forum and ebay for flippers. I've already seen one - sold yesterday? for cost.


Thanks. Actually it's the bezel that makes the watch beautiful, not the regular dial


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

MstrDabbles said:


> Has anyone received their black Friday watchgecko haul? I'm patiently waiting and regretting I didn't pay for tracking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered mine on November 17 and received it this past Friday. 
If that helps.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Wenger Sea Force 01.0621.102* Unisex Watch - *$49.99*
36mm 316L case, Swiss Made, quartz, 18mm silicone dive strap, 200M WR - Listing says "Ladies", but works for men with smaller wrists, or youth. (Seiko SKX013 is 37mm)


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

BigEd said:


> Hi Kody,
> 
> Can you give me an indication of what would be the shipping cost to Australia.





Rocat said:


> You'd probably get a quicker response if you PM'd him directly instead.


He did. lol

But I'll post it in here too so others will know...

For a 2oz package, 1 or 2 straps the cost is 3.96 i think to USA, $9 something to Canada and usually $13 something to other international destinations.
This works up to about 4oz. After 4oz it goes up slightly with each oz.

Hope that helps.


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Plus don't forget how nicely decorated the movement is!!!


Hi
Can you please tell what is the lug to lug of this Jetomatic?
Is it wearable for 6.25" wrist?
Thx


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

aw17 said:


> Hi
> Can you please tell what is the lug to lug of this Jetomatic?
> Is it wearable to 6.25" wrist?
> Thx


I don't have mine yet, it's still being shipped.
But maybe one of the others who has theirs can tell you...
My guess is it may look a tad large on a 6.25" wrist though. Unless the wrist is more oval shaped than circular.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Orient FUNG2001 Flight* watches - *$65.99*
*BLUE** - BLACK - GREEN*
42mm x 9mm stainless steel case, quartz, stainless steel bracelet, 50M WR


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Oris Aquis Swiss automatic, 43mm, 300m WR, $869. Next eBay price: $989. List: $1,800.

UPDATE: use eBay code *PERFECTSTYLE* (exp. end of 12/11) to save 10% -- would take it to *$782* (not tested).

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIS-01-73...Aquis-Date-Black-Automatic-Watch/323222455309


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Invicta 9204* Pro Diver - *$40.99*
37.5mm stainless steel case, 18mm stainless bracelet, PC32A quartz, 200M WR



_*Invicta 8932OB*_ Pro Diver - *$41.49*
37.5mm stainless steel case, coin edge bezel, 18mm stainless bracelet, PC32A quartz, 200M WR



*Invicta 9110 Pro Diver* - NH35A automatic - *$48.99*
40mm stianless steel case, Seiko/TMI NH35A automatic movement, 200M WR, screw-down crown


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Wenger Off Road gray *titanium* Swiss quartz on gray titanium bracelet, 43mm x 10mm, 100m WR, *$59*. eBay: $134. List: $295.

20mm bracelet. Bet it would look good on some discounted Ague natos. Only a couple more days until the last call for $3.30 natos, and I see that some of the styles _are_ selling out.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/wenger-off-road-black-dial-titanium-men-s-watch-011341208s.html


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Orient FUNG2001 Flight watches - $65.99
> 42mm x 9mm stainless steel case, quartz, stainless steel bracelet, 50M WR


Anybody got any opinion on these? Looked around Youtube for reviews back when the 10% ebay coupon was going on, and really only found info on the auto versions.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

aw17 said:


> Hi
> Can you please tell what is the lug to lug of this Jetomatic?
> Is it wearable to 6.25" wrist?
> Thx


Lug to lug is 50mm, case is 42mm, lug width is 20mm. I think it wears large in appearance perhaps due to the white chapter ring.

Additional info regarding dial color, the photos posted earlier are an accurate color representation, very dark purplish blue at best to dark charcoal/black under most lighting conditions. The stock photo is not accurate.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

tommy_boy said:


> 2manywatchs said:
> 
> 
> > The tall chapter ring is unmarked, brushed steel.
> ...


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

thedius said:


> The thing that bothers me most about "NAD" is the laziness and lack of effort it represents. I guess this is true of most internet abbreviations but I never had a problem when it was "Not a deal". I mean, if you are going to write 3 paragraphs of off topic chatter at least make the extra effort (and spend the extra 2 seconds it takes) to spell it properly: Not a deal.


You forgot to start your post with "NAD." Now who's lazy?

MAN, what a thread! We can even go off-topic about going off-topic. That's so ... awsome! I love the internet!

OK, sorry thread, I've wasted enough of your time. I'll be quiet now. Back to the deals.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Cvp33 said:


> $237.61 at checkout included $15.02 in tax Minus the $10 retail me not, $40 kohl's cash and $10 YES2U for a net/net/net of $177.61.


 I caved too. I think at this price it was a no brainer. Now wife can figure out what she wanna get from the Kohl's cash.

Thanks enabler.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vint8ge (Sep 10, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Wenger Off Road gray *titanium* Swiss quartz on gray titanium bracelet, 43mm x 10mm, 100m WR, *$59*. eBay: $134. List: $295.
> 
> 20mm bracelet. Bet it would look good on some discounted Ague natos. Only a couple more days until the last call for $3.30 natos, and I see that some of the styles _are_ selling out.
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/wenger-off-road-black-dial-titanium-men-s-watch-011341208s.html


Been snoozing after bfri.... So glad I checked tonight and scored various bond natos under $4 a pop from ague


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I've managed to jump on very many good deals over the last 4-5 years of following this thread and it's predecessors, but the watch that arrived today pretty much takes the cake.

Ralph Lauren 867 27mm Dress Watch. MSRP $14,900, I paid $1,549 after cash rebate on Touch of Modern.

At first glance, a tiny, fashion-brand watch - what on earth does it have going for it?

It's solid white gold, and wafer thin at only 5mm thick.



'But it's a fashion watch!'... Yes, it says Ralph Lauren on the dial, *but it's made by Piaget*, and uses a hand-wound Piaget 430P movement - https://www.piaget.com/movement/430p-ultra-thin-mechanical-movement



Did I mention it has applied black lacquer numerals and hands on a matte white gold dial?



'But it's only 27mm / It's a woman's watch!'... No, it's not. It's specifically designed to be a retro-styled mens dress watch, and the actual wrist presence just goes to show how horizontal watch dimension makes up only a very very small part of how any watch wears.



'Surely it wears tiny though!'... It wears small, for sure, but probably not as small as you think. And besides, it's an unapologetic noble-metal slim discreet dress watch, so being small is a virtue in this instance. Compare it with a 40mm Rolex though and it doesn't look like a shrinking violet.



Would I pay $14,900 for it? Hell to the No. Which is probably why they didn't sell so well. It was a very quirky, very specifically styled dress watch competing at a price point that is smack bang in the middle of Breguet territory and well above some other dress brands.

But $1,549???? Absolute, amazing, probably-never-find-a-better deal territory. Amazing watch for the money. The movement alone is worth more than that. If you find one for that price and you have anything smaller than a 7" wrist, buy it.

Incidentally, ToM still has the same watch, except with a couple carat of diamonds attached to it, still on their site. Wait for a 25% off (usually max $300) deal that seem to come along like clockwork, and at $2099 you'll get a watch whose raw materials are worth more than the asking price, let alone the value of the movement and watch itself...

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...ralph-lauren-slim-classique-manual-rlr0132703


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Incidentally, ToM still has the same watch, except with a couple carat of diamonds attached to it, still on their site. Wait for a 25% off (usually max $300) deal that seem to come along like clockwork, and at $2099 you'll get a watch whose raw materials are worth more than the asking price, let alone the value of the movement and watch itself...


FYI, ToM just started charging sales tax. Don't know if that's true for every state.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

bolster said:


> You forgot to start your post with "NAD." Now who's lazy?
> 
> MAN, what a thread! We can even go off-topic about going off-topic. That's so ... awsome! I love the internet!
> 
> OK, sorry thread, I've wasted enough of your time. I'll be quiet now. Back to the deals.


Dude this isn't a forum about how to cope with cancer or the death of a child. It's freaking watches.

People need to get a grip.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

*10% off eBay today with code PERFECTSTYLE*

Terms and Conditions

How to redeem your Coupon:

Shop for eligible items. (See below for.exclusions).

Enter the Coupon code in the redemption code field: PERFECTSTYLE

Pay for your item by 11:59 PM Pacific Time on.December 11, 2018

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> *10% off eBay today with code PERFECTSTYLE*
> 
> Terms and Conditions
> 
> ...


Sweet! **heads off to check my "Watch list" to see what I can't live without**


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Another alternative to Erika's Originals straps for 10,39€:










https://www.aliexpress.com/item/French-Force-Parachute-Bag-Elastic-Nylon-Strap-Male-nylon-nato-military-watchband-20mm-22mm-army-green/32959462163.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3ae34c4dFtmz3r

Got 2x from Heimdallr and this one incoming.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Seiko SKX007K2 - $172 with code DOUBLE

Seiko Automatic Divers SKX007K2


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Bulova Stars and Stripes $249 - 10% PerfectStyle promo = $225









46mm too big for me but may be interesting to some


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

aw17 said:


> Hi
> Can you please tell what is the lug to lug of this Jetomatic?
> Is it wearable for 6.25" wrist?
> Thx





PetWatch said:


> Lug to lug is 50mm, case is 42mm, lug width is 20mm. I think it wears large in appearance perhaps due to the white chapter ring.
> 
> Additional info regarding dial color, the photos posted earlier are an accurate color representation, very dark purplish blue at best to dark charcoal/black under most lighting conditions. The stock photo is not accurate.


I tried to do a far away shot for a better view of how it wears on a 6.75 inch wrist. It does wear "full" and as stated, the white chapter ring gives it a larger appearance by blending in with the case. Add the crown and it takes up few acres of real estate. But it's a pilot style watch and is supposed to be big...


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

peatnick said:


> Bulova Stars and Stripes $249 - 10% PerfectStyle promo = $225
> 
> View attachment 13711223
> 
> ...


46mm with no lugs might surprise you...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

As it relates to the Zodiac Jetomatic inquiry a few posts above: Lug to lug is just a hair under 50mm and as pilot's watches go, this one is nicely sized.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

JeanRichard Aeroscope Men's Automatic 44mm Watch 60660-21G751-FK6A, titanium case, *fixed bezel*, $800 - 10% *PERFECTSTYLE* promo (exp. end of 12/11) = *$720* (not tested).

https://www.ebay.com/itm/JeanRichar...tic-44mm-Watch-60660-21G751-FK6A/163294057423


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Seiko SKX009K2 on bracelet is *$152.09* with coupon PERFECTSTYLE. eBay Bucks and/or cashback could take it lower.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...ess-Steel-Self-Wind-Diving-Watch/153238124724


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Frédérique Constant Women's Delight FC-306MC3ER6B *Automatic* 33mm Watch, *mfg. refurbished* from officialwatchdeals: $300 - 10% PERFECTSTYLE promo = *$270* (not tested). List: $1,695.

Screwback exhibition case, mother of pearl on dial, domed crystal. Legible dial.

FC product page here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Frederique...-306MC3ER6B-Automatic-33mm-Watch/263598814972


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Boourns said:


> New Davosa 10% discount code: D4Xmas. Works on outlet merch, and Cyber Monday code still provides access: DMonday
> 
> Tempted by this quartz GMT Master homage for $179
> 
> View attachment 13709867


Thank you for this. Grabbed Ternos Pro Black. Love Davosa


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Thank you for this. Grabbed Ternos Pro Black. Love Davosa


The limited edition black suit version, or just the normal black dial version. I picked up the LE during Black Friday. Awesome watch!

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

At $850, perhaps not a "bargain" in the historical sense, but Gemnation's Deal of the Day is the blue dial, large 3/6/9/12 indices, Eterna KonTiki. Pretty difficult to find these anymore on the pre-owned scene, so might be worth jumping on if it's something you've been looking for. https://www.gemnation.com/watches/Deal-Of-The-Day.html


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

[url]www.amazon.com/dp/B01D2S3KF8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_F49dCbBTNKKF7 Bulova Men's Lunar Pilot Chronograph Watch 96B258 [/URL]

Amazon warehouse item for $287.65
shows 4 available. Not a screaming deal but still good enough imo.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Originally Posted by thedius View Post
*The thing that bothers me most about "NAD" is the laziness and lack of effort it represents. *I guess this is true of most internet abbreviations but I never had a problem when it was "Not a deal". I mean, if you are going to write 3 paragraphs of off topic chatter at least make the extra effort (and spend the extra 2 seconds it takes) to spell it properly: Not a deal.



bolster said:


> You forgot to start your post with "NAD." Now who's lazy?
> 
> MAN, what a thread! We can even go off-topic about going off-topic. That's so ... awsome! I love the internet!
> 
> OK, sorry thread, I've wasted enough of your time. I'll be quiet now. Back to the deals.


*NAD*


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Seiko SRP773 Blue Turtle on bracelet is *$217.80* with coupon PERFECTSTYLE. eBay Bucks and/or cashback could take it lower.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Prospex-SRP773K1-Watch/142621794320


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Seiko PADI Turtle, SRPA21, for *$202.50* after PERFECTSTYLE coupon.
Listed as new without tags or box, described as "showcase demo"-- just 5 available!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Pros...h=item23b04e5ac6:g:GCQAAOSwv-ZaCUD3:rk:3:pf:0









This one, another retail showroom version, is $222 (including shipping) after the coupon, but you can see the actual watch. Looks like the chapter ring is perfectly aligned; can't tell if the bezel is out of alignment or just one click off.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Pros...h=item3641796400:g:AVwAAOSw1blZl7kz:rk:5:pf:0
But it also has a "make an offer" button.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *Invicta 9110 Pro Diver* - NH35A automatic - *$48.99* 40mm stianless steel case, Seiko/TMI NH35A automatic movement, 200M WR, screw-down crown


 Hello ;=) ->> Here it says model year is 2011 : is the watch "new" but stored in a safe since 2011 ? -->> Also : Do you know how are they shipping to Europe please ? (no account there to try) Thank you


----------



## speedlever (Nov 14, 2009)

Andy-S said:


> Anybody got any opinion on these? Looked around Youtube for reviews back when the 10% ebay coupon was going on, and really only found info on the auto versions.


Quartz if you like that. Mineral crystal... not interested here. Otherwise, very nice looking... and, I'm a big Orient fan (automatics) in general. No idea about their quartz movements.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

speedlever said:


> Quartz if you like that. Mineral crystal... not interested here. Otherwise, very nice looking... and, I'm a big Orient fan (automatics) in general. No idea about their quartz movements.


Quartz doesn't bother me. Just wondering about the bracelet quality, finish, lume, etc.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

NOT A DEAL!!

Can somebody please help me decide what is a good price for this? and is it a good buy?

Fortis B-42 Marinemaster Al Tayer









I really like the look of the watch. And I have never owned a Fortis before.

Thanks!


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Ossamanity said:


> NOT A DEAL!!
> 
> Can somebody please help me decide what is a good price for this? and is it a good buy?
> 
> ...


I have the standard numeral version of that watch and I love it. Goes with anything you can throw at it. Wears a little small but not bad at all if you do prefer larger presence. Unfortunately I cannot remember what I paid for mine. I think over $600? But I could be way off lol

Just looked. I paid $699 on a best offer on eBay. They were asking 900. YMMV

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Seiko SNZF17 Sea Urchin is *$105.29* with coupon PERFECTSTYLE. eBay Bucks and/or cashback could take it lower.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...ess-Steel-Plated-Self-Wind-Fashi/153230451003


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> At $850, perhaps not a "bargain" in the historical sense, but Gemnation's Deal of the Day is the blue dial, large 3/6/9/12 indices, Eterna KonTiki. Pretty difficult to find these anymore on the pre-owned scene, so might be worth jumping on if it's something you've been looking for. https://www.gemnation.com/watches/Deal-Of-The-Day.html


Nice find, but why do these have to be 42mm? Wish it was 40mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Citizen Promaster BN0150-28E Eco-Drive Diver is *$116.09* with coupon PERFECTSTYLE. eBay Bucks and/or cashback could take it lower.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Promaster-Professional-Diver-Mens-Watch-Choose-color/173619167055


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

thekody said:


> I have the standard numeral version of that watch and I love it. Goes with anything you can throw at it. Wears a little small but not bad at all if you do prefer larger presence. Unfortunately I cannot remember what I paid for mine. I think over $600? But I could be way off lol
> 
> Just looked. I paid $699 on a best offer on eBay. They were asking 900. YMMV
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thanks a bunch! I appreciate it. Now you can wear this enabler button for today.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph AT8020-03L is *$237.59* with coupon PERFECTSTYLE. eBay Bucks and/or cashback could take it lower.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Ec...hronograph-Mens-Watch-AT8020-03L/173593993858


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=) ->> Here it says model year is 2011 : is the watch "new" but stored in a safe since 2011 ? -->> Also : Do you know how are they shipping to Europe please ? (no account there to try) Thank you


[Uhttps://www.watchuseek.com/usercp.phpRL="https://amzn.to/2EdLuQT"]*Invicta 9110 Pro Diver* - NH35A automatic - *$48.99*[/URL]
40mm stianless steel case, Seiko/TMI NH35A automatic movement, 200M WR, screw-down crown



Invicta, I'm pretty positive is still making these. They are in essence an 8926 with a scalloped bezel minus the bracelet. Personally I prefer this scalloped bezel as the numerals are a larger font and the bezel itself, once used a few times is as easy to turn as the coin edge bezel. For the record, that is a steal on this model.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Gazza74 said:


> Nice find, but why do these have to be 42mm? Wish it was 40mm.


So the women on the Vegas Strip will notice it.


----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

Seiko Cocktail Time for only $231 with the code PERFECT STYLE. This is the lowest I've seen these sell for.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Seiko-...ss-Steel-Blue-Sunray-Dial-Watch-/202527586120









Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

RyanD said:


> So the women on the Vegas Strip will notice it.


Thank you for this NAD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

RyanD said:


> So the women on the Vegas Strip will notice it.


Some gold chains would also work.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

cuica said:


> Another alternative to Erika's Originals straps for 10,39€:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the verdict on these Erika knockoffs? Any value proposition here or save for the real thing?

~$20 for 2 when you apply the $4 off $20 for new registered users (coupon will apply automatically when you checkout).


----------



## gormless (Jan 19, 2017)

Boldr is having a 30% off storewide sale with code BOLDR1212 for 12th of December.

Their Horween leather straps look like good value.

https://www.boldrsupply.co

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Frédérique Constant Women's Delight FC-306MC3ER6B *Automatic* 33mm Watch, *mfg. refurbished* from officialwatchdeals: $300 - 10% PERFECTSTYLE promo = *$270* (not tested). List: $1,695.
> 
> Screwback exhibition case, mother of pearl on dial, domed crystal. Legible dial.
> 
> ...


Oder in. Thank you BostonCharlie.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

gormless said:


> Boldr is having a 30% off storewide sale with code BOLDR1212 for 12th of December.
> 
> Their Horween leather straps look like good value.
> 
> ...


I picked up their Horween back in September when they were 50% off. Helluva nice strap and still a deal at 30% off.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 7, 2015)

customwise said:


> Seiko Cocktail Time for only $231 with the code PERFECT STYLE. This is the lowest I've seen these sell for.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Seiko-...ss-Steel-Blue-Sunray-Dial-Watch-/202527586120
> 
> ...


Why not! Thank you!


----------



## Luckydawg003 (Jun 18, 2016)

Not a deal. What’s the different between the srpb41 and srpb41j1? Besides the $70 price difference on amazon? Also is this the same watch as the srpb43?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoyan79 (Oct 18, 2018)

Picked up a Glycine SST Purist - true 24h GMT watch. A steal @ $431.99 after the 10% code.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Amazon has this white faced lume dial with green numbers Momentun] Flatline 42 with sapphire crystal for $65. I just bought the last blue numbers and black numbered version of these to see which I liked. The black dials are still $175.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

studiompd said:


> What's the verdict on these Erika knockoffs? Any value proposition here or save for the real thing?
> 
> ~$20 for 2 when you apply the $4 off $20 for new registered users (coupon will apply automatically when you checkout).


Either my Aliexpress and my Heimdallr are still incoming so no idea...people over at the strap forum say they are decent for the price.
Watch Steward straps are the same type and halfway quality and price between these and Erika's:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/watch-steward-straps-new-mn-straps-4763841.html


----------



## U5512 (Feb 25, 2006)

stoyan79 said:


> I really like this one (a Nomos Lambda homage) - and its only $37 out the door, no tax, no shipping!
> https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_009581594163.html?wid=1433363


NO SHIPPING!!! Not a DEAL then!!!o|


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

studiompd said:


> What's the verdict on these Erika knockoffs? Any value proposition here or save for the real thing?
> 
> ~$20 for 2 when you apply the $4 off $20 for new registered users (coupon will apply automatically when you checkout).


NOT A DEAL (just answering the question)

I've purchased multiple MN straps from Ali Express both unbranded and from HIMQ. I'm also a recent Erika's customer from her Black Friday sale.

If these straps in the link are the same quality as what I've previously purchased, then they are DEFINITELY worth the money. $11.63 per strap (not including any discounts) is an absolute STEAL, assuming the quality is the same.

For the record - Erika's is worth the extra coin for me because her straps are without question higher quality than these Chinese straps, plus you get options for colors. For me, the extra money is worth it, these MN straps are a revelation for me. I typically try to stay under 40mm watches but MN straps have opened up a whole new world of possibilities for me.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

NAD


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Not a deal, but a comment on one: I own both of the Casio AE1200 "Casio Royale" watches that HR has shared with us, and they're a treat, especially the one with the steel bracelet. The black resin one isn't really on sale (it's just about always available at that $14.45 price), but the steel bracelet version is on sale for a great price. Highly recommended for a fun watch. Especially useful for international, multi-time-zone travel.



HoustonReal said:


> *Casio AE1200WH-1A* World Time watch - *$14.45*
> *Casio AE1200WHD* with stainless steel band - *$18.75*
> 39.5mm x 12.5mm resin case, mineral crystal, 100M WR, 10 year battery, 5 alarms, EL backlight
> 
> For just a smidge more than a basic F-91W or similar base Casio, this watch offers real water resistance, a 10-yr battery, and multiple functions. Great beater watch for kids or adults.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Not a deal:

Hungdangnguyen23, I'm puzzled and intrigued by your comment below; I feel that I'm missing an implicit logical step (which I'm asking you to fill in for me): What is it about Marina Nationale straps allow you to wear watches larger in diameter than you otherwise would?



hungdangnguyen23 said:


> I typically try to stay under 40mm watches but MN straps have opened up a whole new world of possibilities for me.


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

anyone seen a small(<40mm) dive watch deal on ebay or elsewhere?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Tauchmeister 1000M/100 ATM WR*, Miyota 8215 automatic dive watches - *$99.00*
Five Styles/Colors to choose @ 1000M WR + One @ 200M WR


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)

Received my save the ocean from from the mystery Kohl's coupon promotion. Big thanks to who ever posted the coupon generator code link that allowed me to generate a 40% off code (sorry I forget who it was) and to all who post in this thread!!


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Not a deal:
> 
> Hungdangnguyen23, I'm puzzled and intrigued by your comment below; I feel that I'm missing an implicit logical step (which I'm asking you to fill in for me): What is it about Marina Nationale straps allow you to wear watches larger in diameter than you otherwise would?


NOT A DEAL

Hey there dude! IMO, the MN straps allow you to fix a watch head comfortably in place above your wrist bone so it doesn't slide up and down causing friction and discomfort. Normally, if the case size (over 40mm) and lug-to-lug (over 48mm) is too big for me, wearing the watch will become eventually become painful from all the friction of the watch rubbing up against my wrist bone. The elasticity and cushiony feel of the MN strap is completely different vs. the rigid and non-flexible nature of NATO straps and steel bracelets. Also, the micro-adjustability of MN straps design of Erika's and the ones in the Ali Express (which do infringe on Erika's international patented design so they are the same) is second to none and allows a PERFECT fit unlike NATOs, leather straps and bracelets. Without question, this is the most comfortable way for me to wear a watch.

As you can probably tell, I am a HUGE fan of the MN strap and swear by them. For $11.63 shipped, it's a no-brainer to me and I purchased another green/red stripe from the Ali Express link just for comparison purposes to my green/red stripe Erika's. I can totally understand not wanting to drop $60 for an Erika's, for anybody on the fence, I would wholeheartedly recommend the Chinese versions b/c in my experience, they are good enough to do the job and are still waaaay better (ie. more comfortable) than any NATO, rubber or leather strap I've ever put on!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*ADMIN NOTE: Referral Link Removed*


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

UAconcorde said:


> anyone seen a small(<40mm) dive watch deal on ebay or elsewhere?


There is a 36mm Wenger Sea Force ladies ... but two options from Certified. These have different ID numbers, but the photos look the same to me. One describes its strap as leather, but who sells a diver on leather?

EDIT: Lol, HR -- you beat me to the draw. I think HR's Amazon deal is better bc it includes free shipping and free returns. The Certified links, below, charge for shipping. And I couldn't find a code to offset S&H -- all the codes I found only worked for $100+ purchases.

EDIT 2: Checking the _Used_ link in HR's Amazon listing, there's one in Amazon Warehouse for *$37.19*. "Used - Very Good; Missing manual. Item is in original packaging, but packaging has damage."

$43 -- UPDATE: whoops, OOS
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...l-leather-strap-ladies-watch-01-0621-105.html

$51
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-silicone-strap-ladies-watch-01-0621-102.html


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

gormless said:


> Boldr is having a 30% off storewide sale with code BOLDR1212 for 12th of December.
> 
> Their Horween leather straps look like good value.
> 
> https://www.boldrsupply.co


If anyone is planning to take advantage of the sale, the email advertisement I got for it said, "This is an exclusive surprise sale to _those on our mailing list_." Might be best to join the mailing list so you are on it when ordering.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Not a deal, but a comment on one: I own both of the Casio AE1200 "Casio Royale" watches that HR has shared with us, and they're a treat, especially the one with the steel bracelet. The black resin one isn't really on sale (it's just about always available at that $14.45 price), but the steel bracelet version is on sale for a great price. Highly recommended for a fun watch. Especially useful for international, multi-time-zone travel.


How does the strap from the black one look/fit on the silver one?

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

UAconcorde said:


> anyone seen a small(<40mm) dive watch deal on ebay or elsewhere?


Creation watches have SKX013 after code DOUBLE, it comes down to $149.60


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Picked up a Glycine airman bronze with blue dial from Glycine direct, with coupon code came to $540 on eBay. Haven't seen any real world pictures of it, so figured I'd take a shot and see how it looks. Since they have free returns, I can always return it without any loss/shipping costs. 

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Just a quick note on purchasing from Ebay, I am passing along something new that I learned this week. I purchased a watch for sale in the US, but listed as Canadian Dollars for the currency. When checking out I did NOT use PayPal because PayPal will give you an unfavorable (about 3% worse) foreign currency exchange rate. I used my Visa card instead and they have an exchange rate calculator that you can use to determine exactly what they will exchange at (in my case it was pretty much market rate, can't do better than that!). My card also has no foreign transaction fees. Lesson #1 don't use PayPal on foreign transactions.

https://usa.visa.com/support/consumer/travel-support/exchange-rate-calculator.html

Well... wouldn't you know that Ebay still channeled the purchase through PayPal and charged me $47 (it was a big purchase) over what I should have been charged. I filed a dispute with my credit card company and immediately got my money back. Why? Because I captured screen shots (I printed the screens to PDF format) of the transaction as I was purchasing and after - I had proof. Lesson #2 - keep screen shots of everything when purchasing on-line, including the item description and pictures. I always do this, but this is the first time that it's actually paid off.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Regarding the new Zodiac Jet-O-Matic: some have commented that although a great deal, the dial face is a bit flat and underwhelming. Just to demonstrate this point take a look at the last generation of Jet-O-Matic (I own two).









Although not everyone's taste, I feel that this dial was done a lot nicer than the current model. Certainly a completely different design, but notice some of the quality details: applied/raised indices, applied/raised Zodiac logo at 12 o'clock, different levels/heights of the dial for the indices and the middle with the date area depressed (and translucent so that you can barely see the entire date wheel), plus some beveling to transition between dial levels. Maybe this dial is a bit too busy, but it certainly is interesting and exudes a feel of high quality. I passed on the current model, but if they had done a raised logo and raised or sandwich cut-outs for the indices I think this watch would have come off a lot nicer.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Picked up a Glycine airman bronze with blue dial from Glycine direct, with coupon code came to $540 on eBay. Haven't seen any real world pictures of it, so figured I'd take a shot and see how it looks. Since they have free returns, I can always return it without any loss/shipping costs.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


I was so close to pulling the trigger on this one. Resolved to waiting. Staring at the Revue Thommen Airspeed day date with 2836 movement. $327 after 10% ebay. Tried to buy an Orbis Morgan bronzie but all my sub-$300 offers were declined.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

It looks good. It's a nice match to have the black Casio Royale strap on the equivalent silver watch head.


batmansk6 said:


> How does the strap from the black one look/fit on the silver one?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Cvp33 said:


> You should see my cars.......that's a way more expensive hobby.


I hear you.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

UAconcorde said:


> anyone seen a small(<40mm) dive watch deal on ebay or elsewhere?


Another small (38mm) diver option: Victorinox Dive Master 500 like this one from a few days ago. $141 after eBay promo (not tested). I see various colorways around the same price on eBay.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> There is a 36mm Wenger Sea Force ladies ... but two options from Certified. These have different ID numbers, but the photos look the same to me. One describes its strap as leather, but who sells a diver on leather? EDIT: Lol, HR -- beat me to the draw.
> 
> $43
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...l-leather-strap-ladies-watch-01-0621-105.html
> ...


I think the blue accent colors differ in shade. One is aqua, and the other is royal blue.


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

Don't get me started.... this is my grail!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

batmansk6 said:


> How does the strap from the black one look/fit on the silver one?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


Perfect fit and match if you ask me.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

SpaceCadet65 said:


> Don't get me started.... this is my grail!
> 
> View attachment 13712461


Ah... a boat... which my friend calls the "hole in the water you throw your money into". Expensive, for sure... but I could have had multiple Submariners for what I spent on my engine compartment.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

raheelc said:


> Picked up a Glycine airman bronze with blue dial from Glycine direct, with coupon code came to $540 on eBay. Haven't seen any real world pictures of it, so figured I'd take a shot and see how it looks.


I'm very keen to see how it looks.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Kirk B said:


> Just a quick note on purchasing from Ebay, I am passing along something new that I learned this week. I purchased a watch for sale in the US, but listed as Canadian Dollars for the currency. When checking out I did NOT use PayPal because PayPal will give you an unfavorable (about 3% worse) foreign currency exchange rate. I used my Visa card instead and they have an exchange rate calculator that you can use to determine exactly what they will exchange at (in my case it was pretty much market rate, can't do better than that!). My card also has no foreign transaction fees. Lesson #1 don't use PayPal on foreign transactions.
> 
> https://usa.visa.com/support/consumer/travel-support/exchange-rate-calculator.html
> 
> Well... wouldn't you know that Ebay still channeled the purchase through PayPal and charged me $47 (it was a big purchase) over what I should have been charged. I filed a dispute with my credit card company and immediately got my money back. Why? Because I captured screen shots (I printed the screens to PDF format) of the transaction as I was purchasing and after - I had proof. Lesson #2 - keep screen shots of everything when purchasing on-line, including the item description and pictures. I always do this, but this is the first time that it's actually paid off.


For future reference, you can change your credit card currency IN Paypal to avoid this problem. This is how I always pay for Rakuten Global purchases with PayPal.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

RyanD said:


> For future reference, you can change your credit card currency IN Paypal to avoid this problem. This is how I always pay for Rakuten Global purchases with PayPal.


RyanD is correct. In PayPal, you can choose to let PayPal convert the foreign currency, which is the default and PayPal will rob you. If you don't want PayPal to rob you, you can tell PayPal to charge the original currency to your credit card. Be warned that PayPal will resist and tell you it is better to let PayPal do the foreign currency transaction.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> NOT A DEAL (just answering the question)
> 
> I've purchased multiple MN straps from Ali Express both unbranded and from HIMQ. I'm also a recent Erika's customer from her Black Friday sale.
> 
> ...


Here's another Ali Express version. A bit more expensive at $15 (see the $1 off coupon), but they also carry black with gray stripe. More tempted on the black color to give it a try. I've bought so many straps lately...


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Watchgecko haul finally arrived. I'm happy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

Glycine Airman 18 currently on sale for 479.99. Ebay code "PERFECTSTYLE" knocks off another 10% for final price of $439.99. Cheapest this watch (and several other watches this seller is selling) has ever been. Just picked up an Airman No. 1 Purist for $449.99!


----------



## WhiteSand (Feb 11, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> At $850, perhaps not a "bargain" in the historical sense, but Gemnation's Deal of the Day is the blue dial, large 3/6/9/12 indices, Eterna KonTiki. Pretty difficult to find these anymore on the pre-owned scene, so might be worth jumping on if it's something you've been looking for. https://www.gemnation.com/watches/Deal-Of-The-Day.html


Just how cheap were these going for?
Sad that I missed the blowout sales cuz this a watch that grows on me the more I see it. Knowing that these were available at one time for cheap would make it hard for me to buy at a higher price


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

WhiteSand said:


> Just how cheap were these going for?
> Sad that I missed the blowout sales cuz this a watch that grows on me the more I see it. Knowing that these were available at one time for cheap would make it hard for me to buy at a higher price


Less than $500.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

SpaceCadet65 said:


> Don't get me started.... this is my grail!
> 
> View attachment 13712461


Boat-Break out another thousand!

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...raise-awareness-testicular-cancer-Brazil.html


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

WhiteSand said:


> Just how cheap were these going for?
> Sad that I missed the blowout sales cuz this a watch that grows on me the more I see it. Knowing that these were available at one time for cheap would make it hard for me to buy at a higher price


If memory serves me correctly, after cash back and such, I think my white w/blue indices on bracelet netted out to around $475-$500-ish.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

RyanD said:


> For future reference, you can change your credit card currency IN Paypal to avoid this problem. This is how I always pay for Rakuten Global purchases with PayPal.


Thanks... I had to figure it out in PayPal, but finally got it tracked down: Wallet -> Add a currency -> Then you can select one to be primary. I plan to buy from Rakuten Global next year, so this is very helpful to me. Thank you.

The thing about my transaction that bothered me is that I had the option to use PayPal OR my credit card when checking out on Ebay. I saw how bad the conversion rate was with PayPal, so I instead chose to use my credit card and let Visa do the conversion at a much better rate. However, Ebay did not process the transaction that way and instead processed it through PayPal. Because I had screen shots of the transaction, it was settled very quickly through my credit card dispute. Maybe it was a mistake, but seemed devious to me. Something to watch out for.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Tjcdas said:


> Boat-Break out another thousand!
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...raise-awareness-testicular-cancer-Brazil.html


GO-NAD huh? =Gonad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I've managed to jump on very many good deals over the last 4-5 years of following this thread and it's predecessors, but the watch that arrived today pretty much takes the cake.
> 
> Ralph Lauren 867 27mm Dress Watch. MSRP $14,900, I paid $1,549 after cash rebate on Touch of Modern.
> 
> ...


Gee, I really like it, but no Indiglo kills it for me....


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

Kirk B said:


> Thanks... I had to figure it out in PayPal, but finally got it tracked down: Wallet -> Add a currency -> Then you can select one to be primary. I plan to buy from Rakuten Global next year, so this is very helpful to me. Thank you.
> 
> The thing about my transaction that bothered me is that I had the option to use PayPal OR my credit card when checking out on Ebay. I saw how bad the conversion rate was with PayPal, so I instead chose to use my credit card and let Visa do the conversion at a much better rate. However, Ebay did not process the transaction that way and instead processed it through PayPal. Because I had screen shots of the transaction, it was settled very quickly through my credit card dispute. Maybe it was a mistake, but seemed devious to me. Something to watch out for.


no need to specify currency, when you check out, click on the text about currency conversion and select no each time. Take your time checking out make sure you read everything


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I've managed to jump on very many good deals over the last 4-5 years of following this thread and it's predecessors, but the watch that arrived today pretty much takes the cake.
> 
> Ralph Lauren 867 27mm Dress Watch. MSRP $14,900, I paid $1,549 after cash rebate on Touch of Modern.
> 
> ...


NAD

Matt Farrah, who runs the Smoking Tire and Watch and Listen Youtube channels/podcasts talks a bit about the Ralph Lauren watches in this video. His father, who was President and COO of Ralph Lauren was given a couple by Ralph, then gave one to Matt.

Think it's about 5:21 in.






Interesting history.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

NAD

My Gottardo arrived earlier than expected. Thought it wouldn't be here until late December...
Anyways I ended up getting a pretty clean bezel on mine so I'm happy. Won't get to wear it though since it's a Christmas gift :0


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> Creation watches have SKX013 after code DOUBLE, it comes down to $149.60


How can you checkout with paypal? 
I can't use it on creationwatches.com :S


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

Samsung Pay app allows gift card purchases with up to 20% discount.

This app is only for Samsung (Android) phone users. Install the app and look for "Gift card deals are here" promo.

- Promo period: to 12/31/2018 or while supplies last
- Max limit of 2 gift cards per day
- Max $500 worth of gift cards can be purchased during promo period
- Gift cards subject to retailer specific terms & conditions

Sample gift cards for this audience:

- $50 card for $45.00 (10% off): Kohl's
- $75 card for $67.50 (10% off): eBay
- $50 card for $42.50 (15% off): Bed Bath & Beyond, JCPenney, Nordstrom
- $50 card for $40.00 (20% off): Overstock

Rules on using these gift cards (how many/how much) in combination with promo/discount codes may vary across retailers, so read the terms carefully.

I have just applied $600 (8x$75) worth of gift cards for a purchase at eBay at the cost of $540 (10% off). I purchased the gift cards over the past several days (2 GCs per day, on 2 phones). I believe 8 is the max limit of GCs that can be applied per transaction at eBay, and the limit might be lower when used with promo/discount code (there's a terms page on eBay which I don't have handy at the moment).

So, if you're planning for a purchase anyway, you might want to "stock up" on these gift cards and try to stack them with the next coupon code.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

WhiteSand said:


> Just how cheap were these going for?
> Sad that I missed the blowout sales cuz this a watch that grows on me the more I see it. Knowing that these were available at one time for cheap would make it hard for me to buy at a higher price


To my knowledge, the blue dial were never as low in price as the white dial. I never saw the blue dial under $700.

And we are talkin' 3 years ago. No recent deals anywhere near this in years for Kontiki.

WOW = World of Watches receipt on Thanksgiving Day 2015, the day before Black Friday. The faster clickers were able to get the white dial bracelet version at $490


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

sickondivers said:


> *AGUE TRADING COMPANY IS CLOSING!! 70% OFF All NATO Straps Until 12/13 .......Kody the owner is a long time WUS Member. His Nato straps are tip top.
> 
> 'Aight fellas you know what you gotta do. GET BUSY*
> 
> https://www.aguetradingco.com/


*LESS THAN 48 HOURS LEFT!! C'MON FELLAS GET BUSY! #DoWork

..... a few Quick'n Dirty's of my Armida on Kody's Ilwaco Premium ( Only 3.30 ) Nylon Strap #BADASS

*


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> To my knowledge, the blue dial were never as low in price as the white dial. I never saw the blue dial under $700.
> 
> And we are talkin' 3 years ago. No recent deals anywhere near this in years for Kontiki.
> 
> WOW = World of Watches receipt on Thanksgiving Day 2015, the day before Black Friday. The faster clickers were able to get the white dial bracelet version at $490


SWI had the blue dial on bracelet for $499 on eBay a few times. I know because I missed out on it every time...


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

sickondivers said:


> *LESS THAN 48 HOURS LEFT!! C'MON FELLAS GET BUSY! #DoWork
> 
> ..... a few Quick'n Dirty's of my Armida on Kody's Ilwaco Premium ( Only 3.30 ) Nylon Strap #BADASS
> 
> ...


Just spent 50 bucks and got 10 straps. Must resist buying more....


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

IF anyone is planning on buying from Crown & Buckle: 
here's my 10% off code; valid until 12/31/18

BRR-996-809


----------



## adamfink1 (Jul 29, 2018)

SpaceCadet65 said:


> Don't get me started.... this is my grail!
> 
> View attachment 13712461


Nice but why doesn't it come in 38mm? Too big for my wrist


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

G and Co straps is having 45% off right now. Some sizes already sold out.

https://www.gandcostraps.com/


----------



## circustown (Jan 13, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> To my knowledge, the blue dial were never as low in price as the white dial. I never saw the blue dial under $700.
> 
> And we are talkin' 3 years ago. No recent deals anywhere near this in years for Kontiki.
> 
> WOW = World of Watches receipt on Thanksgiving Day 2015, the day before Black Friday. The faster clickers were able to get the white dial bracelet version at $490


I got the blue face model with blue rubber strap for this sale price plus the rebates during this time. No metal bracelet though. Just an FYI


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Some good prices on Citizen Grand Classic, Signature, etc. at Macy's. https://www.macys.com/shop/jewelry-...Clearance/Closeout,PRICE_HIGH_TO_LOW?id=28067


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

circustown said:


> I got the blue face model with blue rubber strap for this sale price plus the rebates during this time. No metal bracelet though. Just an FYI


I got the black dial with bracelet for $499 I think it was. The bracelet never fit, though, so I sold it. Then I traded the black dial for a blue which I still have. I just want one of the blue rubber straps so bad because my blue also came on the bracelet, which I again sold.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> G and Co straps is having 45% off right now. Some sizes already sold out.
> 
> https://www.gandcostraps.com/


Thank you. Got two spring bar tools for the price of one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mplsabdullah said:


> Some good prices on Citizen Grand Classic, Signature, etc. at Macy's. https://www.macys.com/shop/jewelry-...Clearance/Closeout,PRICE_HIGH_TO_LOW?id=28067


You can get the blue Grand Touring down to $425 net with cash back and Macy's Rewards. That's about half the normal street price.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

MstrDabbles said:


> Thank you. Got two spring bar tools for the price of one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those spring bar tools look pretty good. Are the ends replaceable in case they break?


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> To my knowledge, the blue dial were never as low in price as the white dial. I never saw the blue dial under $700.
> 
> And we are talkin' 3 years ago. No recent deals anywhere near this in years for Kontiki.
> 
> WOW = World of Watches receipt on Thanksgiving Day 2015, the day before Black Friday. The faster clickers were able to get the white dial bracelet version at $490


I did..! I got the blue dial on bracelet from WoW in July 2016 for $475. Still have it. The daily deal from Gemnation is gone now but still a great deal for $850.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

NAD (ugghh, I can't believe I'm now buying into this NAD nonsense, lol!)

At $214.99 (before tax, shipping and cash back), yesterday I received what might prove to be my best Black Friday bargain (well, technically, it was purchased on 11/12...but still November, so what the heck), the Balticus Helmet Diver through Touch of Modern. I really didn't know what to expect, because A) most of us know that ToM's product descriptions (at best) leave something to be desired, B) there isn't a whole lot out there on the interwebs about this piece and C) well, the Balticus website is just one hot mess (even the sections that actually do manage to translate from Polish to English). All of that aside, I decided to take the leap of faith, because for $215: sapphire, 300m wr, 9015 movement, compressor style and full lume dial all just intrigued me too much not to...and boy, am I glad I did! Lume as I've never seen before....it's Chernobyl like (pics are all from my mediocre Galaxy S7)!!!! Wasn't expecting both a bracelet AND matching rubber/silicone strap (which, so far, isn't proving to be too much of a dust magnet). Oh yeah, and that deep-etched case back!!! Is it perfect? Nah, not quite. Typical noisy 9015 rotor (but, in the under 24 hours I've had it, so far seems to be at less than + 10 seconds/day), crowns are a little smaller and "less grippy" than I'd like and the crown for the bezel is not a screw down, no lume on the interior bezel. But hey, for the price paid and knowing that I've got (supposedly) only one (#90) of one hundred made, although I don't see it getting a lot of wrist time, I think it will make for a fun, summer beater (especially on the blue rubber strap). 

This wasn't the first time I've seen Balticus on ToM, so, should they appear again and you can find one you like at the right price, I wouldn't hesitate to pull the trigger.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Andy-S said:


> NAD
> 
> Matt Farrah, who runs the Smoking Tire and Watch and Listen Youtube channels/podcasts talks a bit about the Ralph Lauren watches in this video. His father, who was President and COO of Ralph Lauren was given a couple by Ralph, then gave one to Matt.
> 
> ...


Fabulous video... thanks for posting it!


----------



## PeekPoke (Oct 13, 2017)

*Muhle-Glashutte Panova Blau Men's Watch*
https://www.gemnation.com/watches/Deal-Of-The-Day.htmlModel M1-40-72-NB
*Today Only $695.00* at Gemnation Deal of the Day
Retail Price $1,350.00
Regular Price $950.00

SW 200-1 movement, sapphire crystal, blue dial with super luminova hands, 40mm diameter, 10.4mm thick

Comes with a blue-white-yellow NATO strap but other retailers' sites show it also includes a blue perlon strap.

Don't forget Topcashback 3.5%...


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

Adventureman said:


> Joma had the black on bracelet for $500 as well: https://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-1220-41-43-0268.html


Never happened at Joma. Any newer members/lurkers should be aware that Jomashop, while a legit dealer, will list low prices on watches that they do not have in stock and never intend to sell. This has been covered in here, but worth noting. Highly doubt anybody but World of Watches had the Kon Tiki < $500 ever.


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

Joma is shady as shady gets. That's coming from a guy with very reasonable expectations from gray market sellers. If you have other options pass on Joma. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

eBay coups

YMMV - there's a coupon code for $10 off $30 when using mastercard as payment with code MASTERCARD. Might be targeted. Expires 12/20. 

According to Slickdeals, there's a coupon code coming Sunday 12/16 for 10% off electronics, 15% off other categories with code PRESENTSGALORE. Supposed to run from 7am to 7pm PST.

If the code is active on Sunday, I'm hoping they stack. 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

guyinwatch said:


> Never happened at Joma. Any newer members/lurkers should be aware that Jomashop, while a legit dealer, will list low prices on watches that they do not have in stock and never intend to sell. This has been covered in here, but worth noting. Highly doubt anybody but World of Watches had the Kon Tiki < $500 ever.


i got one for 479 from joma


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

batmansk6 said:


> eBay coups
> 
> YMMV - there's a coupon code for $10 off $30 when using mastercard as payment with code MASTERCARD. Might be targeted. Expires 12/20.
> 
> ...


in my limited experience nothing ever stack on ebay, as soon as a new coupon is entered the previous one is taken off


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

mkeric1 said:


> i got one for 479 from joma


do you hear the face slapping?? Piah, piah....


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

mkeric1 said:


> i got one for 479 from joma


Yeap, I got one from Joma as well back in the day, so it _*did *_happen alright. The fact that Joma keeps the prices online long after the stock is finished is indeed shady, *but * on the other hand it is useful in that it gives you an idea of what those price have been in the past.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Floydboy said:


> Joma is shady as shady gets. That's coming from a guy with very reasonable expectations from gray market sellers. If you have other options pass on Joma.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had Joma straight up lie to me on multiple occasions to get me from canceling an order. I'm done with them.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Keeper of Time said:


> I've had Joma straight up lie to me on multiple occasions to get me from canceling an order. I'm done with them.


I had a massive fiasco on my order of an skx from them last year. Calling every day for almost a week to get them to ship my back order once it was back in stock. Then I had to return it because it had a few scratches on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

guyinwatch said:


> Never happened at Joma. Any newer members/lurkers should be aware that Jomashop, while a legit dealer, will list low prices on watches that they do not have in stock and never intend to sell. This has been covered in here, but worth noting. Highly doubt anybody but World of Watches had the Kon Tiki < $500 ever.


I ordered the older style and the newer style black Kontiki for $495 each.
https://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-1222-43-41-1302.html

So yes, they did have quite a few different models in 2016. Also got the Four Hands for $675.
https://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-1592-41-41-1116.html

I ordered 8 watches from them and returned a few as well. Never had any issues.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

batmansk6 said:


> eBay coups
> 
> YMMV - there's a coupon code for $10 off $30 when using mastercard as payment with code MASTERCARD. Might be targeted. Expires 12/20.
> 
> ...


so coupon for watches would be 15%, right?


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

I *think* this is a better deal than last time. 
Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 for $446 shipped after promo code GIFTMORE and the 15% sign-up code (stacked in that order, I tested and it worked). Retail $1295.
http://www.watchstation.com/en_US/s...price|BTWN+0+1995&pn=c&rec=6&imagePath=ZO9258
Not tested, but this should theoretically work on the Sea Dragons on sale as well.








EDIT: an additional 3% cash back from ebates brings it down to $433.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Dub Rubb said:


> I *think* this is a better deal than last time.
> Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 for $446 shipped after promo code GIFTMORE and the 15% sign-up code (stacked in that order, I tested and it worked). Retail $1295.
> ZODIAC Watch,Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression Watch ZO9258 | WatchStation&reg Online Store
> Not tested, but this should theoretically work on the Sea Dragons on sale as well.
> ...


Monday's deal was a bit better with code GREEN30 +15% sign up code bringing it down to $415.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

thedius said:


> Yeap, I got one from Joma as well back in the day, so it _*did *_happen alright. The fact that Joma keeps the prices online long after the stock is finished is indeed shady, *but * on the other hand it is useful in that it gives you an idea of what those price have been in the past.


Not so.

Joma puts the price lower than they sell them for, when something's out of stock.

It's a manipulation to get clicks from searchers.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Not a deal:

Re. Joma, the only Paypal dispute I've ever opened was against Joma, and Paypal refunded me within the hour (10 minutes as I recall, but my memory is often faulty). If they haven't banned me as a customer (don't know, because I've not seen anything there since that was a good enough deal to make me hold my nose and try to order), I might still deal with them again for the right watch at the right price, but I would again stand behind a payment service that's firmly in my court (Paypal, or American Express if they take it).


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

NAD 
Thank you guys, I have so many straps and I keep ordering more... That said, about 90% of my straps are 20mm, anyone knows of a good place for getting a minimal stitching 19mm one? It's for an ultra thin bulova ambassador, I'd put a pic but it is currently getting serviced, watch is about 7-8 mm thin including the domed crystal

Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Just going to comment here as the thread hit 1701 pages and that's the number on the U.S.S. Enterprise.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

2manywatchs said:


> Just going to comment here as the thread hit 1701 pages and that's the number on the U.S.S. Enterprise.
> View attachment 13715007


Does this mean that "Mirror Universe" is in effect and the good Enterprise crew are the Automatic watch fans and the bad Enterprise crew are the quartz watch fans?

Just saying. lol


----------



## Boourns (Feb 28, 2017)

Rocat said:


> Does this mean that "Mirror Universe" is in effect and the good Enterprise crew are the Automatic watch fans and the bad Enterprise crew are the quartz watch fans?
> 
> Just saying. lol


Not just quartz, but the bad Enterprise crew wear exclusively Daniel Wellington and MVMT


----------



## MazingerZetto (Apr 5, 2018)

I pulled the trigger on a Seiko SNK805 at creationwatches.com (first purchase on that site). $57 with coupon DOUBLE (15% off)










Enviado desde mi LG-M320 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Does this mean that "Mirror Universe" is in effect and the good Enterprise crew are the Automatic watch fans and the bad Enterprise crew are the quartz watch fans?
> 
> Just saying. lol


No mirror universe effects.

However, due to the widespread use of replicators, everyone is now fine with wearing homages.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

Guys I did not go through the whole day to see if this was posted. So forgive me if I repeat. But this watch at $398 is a steal.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Not a Deal. 
Stupid Kohl’s canceled my order for no reason. 
Now how am I play my part to save the ocean? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

2manywatchs said:


> Just going to comment here as the thread hit 1701 pages and that's the number on the U.S.S. Enterprise.
> View attachment 13715007


Live long and prosper.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Casio Pro-Trek Triple Sensor solar ABC watch, sunrise/sunset data, forward-facing LED light button, mineral crystal, fixed bezel, ver. 3 sensors, 47.1mm x 12.7mm (per Casio), $123 from your choice of Amazon (4% Ebates CB) or Walmart (%10 Ebates CB). eBay: $151. According to C^3, this is a few nickels away from its all-time low on Amazon. model PRG-330-1. List: $200.

Casio product page here.

Review here.

Amazon, *$123, free shipping & returns, 4% Ebates CB*:
https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Quartz-Resin-Watch-Color/dp/B07DGN769Y/

Walmart, *$123, free shipping & returns, 10% Ebates CB*:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Casio-Pr...d-Size-Triple-Sensor-Black-PRG330-1/707957656


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Not quartz silly, they are dilithium crystal powered!


----------



## Longtimer (Oct 27, 2018)

Citizen Aviator Men's Eco Drive Watch - BM7390-14E - $83 before 8% ebay bucks


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

2manywatchs said:


> Just going to comment here as the thread hit 1701 pages and that's the number on the U.S.S. Enterprise.
> View attachment 13715007


your post per page count is too low. For me, it is only page 189.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Tjcdas said:


> Live long and prosper.


You as well. I'll give the first part of that a whirl, but this thread makes the "prosper" element of that phrase highly unlikely.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Marine National Parachute Strap from Ali Express $11.63 - the $4 Customary Coupon = $7.63 to try out a MN Strap







https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fre...reen/32959462163.html?tracelog=fromiphone2mac
I just bought one


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Peace N Time said:


> Monday's deal was a bit better with code GREEN30 +15% sign up code bringing it down to $415.


not a deal
i got one couple of weeks back and hate the bracelet its absolute crap
does anyone know if their jubilee bracelets can be sourced anywhere


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

NAD
Is this one good enough for 200 euro and shipping:
Vertigo Tritone Black 41mm NH35A. I found one reason not to buy: the bezel is black painted, not ceramic.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

drwindsurf said:


> Marine National Parachute Strap from Ali Express $11.63 - the $4 Customary Coupon = $7.63 to try out a MN Strap
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fre...reen/32959462163.html?tracelog=fromiphone2mac
> I just bought one


We just talked about this one last night I thought in this thread  There's a couple of more sellers on Ali Express for slightly more, but they come and go pretty quickly. The one I last posted that had the black straps went from $15 last night to $20 today, so I decided to wait.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

MP83 said:


> NAD
> Thank you guys, I have so many straps and I keep ordering more... That said, about 90% of my straps are 20mm, anyone knows of a good place for getting a minimal stitching 19mm one? It's for an ultra thin bulova ambassador, I'd put a pic but it is currently getting serviced, watch is about 7-8 mm thin including the domed crystal
> 
> Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


Cheapestnatostraps.com has a nice selection of 19mm straps, quality is ok. Use code WATCHUSEEK for 15% off.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

MP83 said:


> NAD
> Thank you guys, I have so many straps and I keep ordering more... That said, about 90% of my straps are 20mm, anyone knows of a good place for getting a minimal stitching 19mm one? It's for an ultra thin bulova ambassador, I'd put a pic but it is currently getting serviced, watch is about 7-8 mm thin including the domed crystal
> 
> Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


WatchGecko carries a selection of 19mm, including their Italian exotic dress strap. Might go well with the dressy Ambassador.

https://www.watchgecko.com/italian-exotic-leather-dress-watch-strap.php#product-tabs=1

They're only 2.5mm thick, so won't add bulk.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

NAD

Double post


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

Ossamanity said:


> Not a Deal.
> Stupid Kohl's canceled my order for no reason.
> Now how am I play my part to save the ocean?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did the same to me and I reordered, using all the same coupons and cash, and it went through. Weird


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

ffeingol said:


> For anyone else that got the Mondaine Gottardo do you see a brown "x" on the strap near the lugs (on the 6:00 side of the strap)?
> 
> This is the best picture I could take of it:
> 
> View attachment 13699627


Without pertaining to a bargain.

I got in my Mondaine Gottardo today (1217/2016).
Noticed it also has the "X" on the strap.
Also noticed a small rectangular indentation in the presentation box that didn't have anything that fit in it.
Did some investigating and found a (Portuguese?) unboxing video that shows the package I got was missing a couple of items:
There is a piece of paper that I believe explained the bezel process of being stamped out of the train door.
It is also missing the official Mondaine 2 year warranty card, which just so happens to fit in the rectangular section of the box.

A little later on there is a good close up of where the bottom strap meets the lugs and I couldn't spot an "X" on that watch.

Here's the video. Start around the 5 min mark.





This makes me think the "X" was marked on unsold inventory of these models to indicate they were taken out of stock before hitting the grey market.

If this is the case, maybe replace the strap before sending it in for any official warranty work?


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

TheJohnP said:


> Without pertaining to a bargain.
> 
> I got in my Mondaine Gottardo today (1217/2016).
> Noticed it also has the "X" on the strap.
> ...


Or just send it in without a strap maybe.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Ossamanity said:


> Not a Deal.
> Stupid Kohl's canceled my order for no reason.
> Now how am I play my part to save the ocean?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't worry bud, I saved the ocean for the both of us with the turtle and the samurai.
But seriously, you should try again. As far as I know the code is still going and these are killer deals right now. Worth a second shot.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Seiko Men's Prospex PADI Special Edition Stainless Steel Solar Dive Watch - SNE435 + $40 KOHLS cash For $207.37 on KOHL's charge card
Use PROMO CODE JOY30 for 30% off.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

TheJohnP said:


> Without pertaining to a bargain.
> 
> I got in my Mondaine Gottardo today (1217/2016).
> Noticed it also has the "X" on the strap.
> ...


Kudos on the detective work!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ebates has 12% cash back for Global Rakuten. I know it's not the 15-20% we are accustomed to, but perhaps there is something you need last minute before Christmas.


----------



## Landed_Alien (Sep 20, 2017)

forbesguthrie said:


> I'm pretty sure this is the 40mm version and not the 43mm as some folks commented. Anyway, I ordered one as I think it's a nice looking dress watch, and I've been hankering for a gray dial. Seems they are offloading their old ones with the e-watch fitness dongle thingy that's built into the strap. Hopefully I can just remove this and fit the buckle directly onto the strap; if not I have a bunch of 20mm leather straps I can easily swap in.
> 
> 1% cashback on ebates brought this to below $300 including taxes (with free shipping). Easy 90 day return policy with Walmart if I don't bond with it.


NAD

I received my $274 FC, and wanted post a quick pick for anyone still waiting for theirs. I see that they're currently sold out. It came in the right packaging with tags, and included the e-tag fitness dongle on the strap, but it didn't have the USB dock/cable. I would never use it so it doesn't bother me. Sorry for the terrible photo quality, and for still having the wrapper on it (still evaluating it). The dial is super interesting; light grey in some conditions, and dark in others. For the price it seems a great deal.









and to show how different the dial can look, a shot with the flash on:









For a size comparison, and to highlight 2 other recent thread purchases (both of which are still available for around $250), here it is between a 41mm Combat *7* Vintage, and a 36mm Combat 6 Classic. BTW, the Glycines are fantastic value watches; the quality of finishing on the cases is remarkable at that price, Swiss auto movements, and I'm getting +1.5 spd on the Classic.


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

glen8ak said:


> Ossamanity said:
> 
> 
> > Not a Deal.
> ...


It's been happening a lot lately, according to the SD forum. Quickest way to get it re- ordered is to call them. I think the tel number is in the email they sent, if not it is in the thread for the STO Samurai on SD.

****Edit - here is the tel number to call 1-888-890-1755 ***


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Seiko Men's Prospex PADI Special Edition Stainless Steel Solar Dive Watch - SNE435 + $40 KOHLS cash For $207.37 on KOHL's charge card
> Use PROMO CODE JOY30 for 30% off.


Very tempting...


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Osteoman said:


> Guys I did not go through the whole day to see if this was posted. So forgive me if I repeat. But this watch at $398 is a steal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed.

What's even more insane is that the clearance price stacks with the 25% discount you get when you download and sign into the Macy's app for the first time (usually doesn't work with marked down items).

I got the Grand Touring automatic for ~$358 (+tax) because it's so bad-ass (retail $1195, usually see it hovering around $650-700).









The Grand Classic can be had closer to $300. Incredible value.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Silvek said:


> Indeed.
> 
> What's even more insane is that the clearance price stacks with the 25% discount you get when you download and sign into the Macy's app for the first time (usually doesn't work with marked down items).
> 
> ...


Just cancelled my order for the Grand Touring I put in earlier and redid it with the app. Amazing deal and great catch with the app discount. I got my grand classic here on WUS used and this deal is better than I what I paid for an amazing watch!


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

The blue color of the watch on the Macy's website looks nothing like this pic.

It's a beautiful watch and I am a sucker for blue divers. $358, probably never going to see a price this low for this watch again.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Agreed... this watch is absolutely stunning in person. Here's a couple more pictures to show off the blue and a different strap.

















The double AR coating is witchcraft!


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

TheJohnP said:


> Without pertaining to a bargain.
> 
> I got in my Mondaine Gottardo today (1217/2016).
> Noticed it also has the "X" on the strap.
> ...


Weird they pulled the documentation about the bezel. Common for gray market to remove warranty card, or maybe where they get them from removes it. How could you get warranty from Mondaine without warranty card or receipt from authorized dealer?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

MakaveliSK said:


> Just cancelled my order for the Grand Touring I put in earlier and redid it with the app. Amazing deal and great catch with the app discount. I got my grand classic here on WUS used and this deal is better than I what I paid for an amazing watch!


Make sure you sign up for Macy's Star Rewards. You'll get $30 in credit ($10 per $100).


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Silvek said:


> Agreed... this watch is absolutely stunning in person. Here's a couple more pictures to show off the blue and a different strap.
> 
> View attachment 13715709
> 
> ...


I'm so tempted to pick this up, but it looks like it wears huge. Plus I'm not sure about those crown guards. Do you have any wrist shots? Also, what movement does this watch have?

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

This has a decorated version of their Miyota 9015 movement. And yes, it does wear huge, especially with that ginormous crown guard. I have 6.75 - 7 in wrists, and it looked ridiculous when I tried it on at the store. However, if you have larger wrists or like large watches, there ya go.


----------



## Nessism (Dec 3, 2009)

Silvek said:


> Indeed.
> 
> What's even more insane is that the clearance price stacks with the 25% discount you get when you download and sign into the Macy's app for the first time (usually doesn't work with marked down items).
> 
> The Grand Classic can be had closer to $300. Incredible value.


Thanks for the tip about the app. I got the Classic for $298.50 + tax! Been looking for a nice white auto and love the look!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

friendofpugs said:


> This has a decorated version of their Miyota 9015 movement. And yes, it does wear huge, especially with that ginormous crown guard. I have 6.75 - 7 in wrists, and it looked ridiculous when I tried it on at the store. However, if you have larger wrists or like large watches, there ya go.


Dam, I have a 7 inch wrist myself, the biggest watch I have is a 45mm Aquaracer, but that wears small since it has a pretty sizeable bezel. Also, does the bracelet have any micro-adjustment holes? From the pictures I've seen, it seems like it doesn't.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

I just grabbed a Seiko SKS009J1 for 181.00 shipped
using coupon code DOUBLE at Creation Watches

15% off everything !


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

xmonger said:


> It's been happening a lot lately, according to the SD forum. Quickest way to get it re- ordered is to call them. I think the tel number is in the email they sent, if not it is in the thread for the STO Samurai on SD.
> 
> ****Edit - here is the tel number to call 1-888-890-1755 ***


Thanks I will try calling them on my way to work right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

impetusera said:


> Weird they pulled the documentation about the bezel. Common for gray market to remove warranty card, or maybe where they get them from removes it. How could you get warranty from Mondaine without warranty card or receipt from authorized dealer?


You're right. I was thinking of a possible workaround. But then again, I wouldn't be surprised if they have a record of which edition numbers they marked.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Jenny Caribbean landed!!! On Watchgecko/Fluco strap









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Jenny Caribbean landed!!! On Watchgecko/Fluco strap
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch! If only it was 40mm with a reasonable lug-to-lug and had the date window closer to the edge of the dial.


----------



## garyp123 (Feb 5, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> G and Co straps is having 45% off right now. Some sizes already sold out.
> 
> https://www.gandcostraps.com/


AWESOME FIND! Just made my order! You are right some of their straps that showed to be in stock yesterday are no longer today! Great deals!

www.gandcostraps.com


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Jenny Caribbean landed!!! On Watchgecko/Fluco strap


Mine landed, too, but with a misaligned bezel. :0(


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Found this Citizen AT8020-03L Blue Angels on Ebay for a too-good-to-be-true price of $102 and free international shipping. Seller has 100% so maybe it is worth taking a chance... I'd go for it but I really don't need another watch ATM.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-AT...223282740667?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Davidka said:


> Found this Citizen AT8020-03L Blue Angels on Ebay for a too-good-to-be-true price of $102 and free international shipping. Seller has 100% so maybe it is worth taking a chance... I'd go for it but I really don't need another watch ATM.


Seller's entire history is of selling video games located in Australia. Clearly a hijacked account.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Jenny Caribbean landed!!! On Watchgecko/Fluco strap
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk





tommy_boy said:


> Mine landed, too, but with a misaligned bezel. :0(


In order to keep this thread as it should be....focused primarily on the deals, I won't get into the gory details here (you're welcome to read about it in the Doxa Forum, "Black Friday" thread); however, while my Caribbean is scheduled to arrive tomorrow, I'm so soured on Doxa/Jenny right now, that most likely I'm going to refuse delivery of it.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

glen8ak said:


> Did the same to me and I reordered, using all the same coupons and cash, and it went through. Weird


Can you help refresh my memory on what the coupons and cash codes are?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boourns (Feb 28, 2017)

hpark21 said:


> your post per page count is too low. For me, it is only page 189.


I just changed my settings to 50 per page and newest first. My life just got 17% better.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Looking around for Marathon watches I found some good prices at OpticsPlanet of all places. ...
> 
> UPDATE: As Elkins45 points out, some models on their site aren't immediately available to ship (or might never ship) -- these say "check product availability" (which you can click for details). ...
> 
> ...


I just got an email that my Marathon Navigator shipped even though their listing suggested a 3-4 week wait time whenever I checked. I'd pretty much written this off, lol.

So, even though the standard, unmarked GSARs (*now $760 incl. a free Marathon atomic clock*, $950 on sale from Marathon) say "Estimated to ship within 21-32 days", I'm here to tell you that, well, it might actually ship.

Don't wait for your order to ship before you pick up some *$3.30 Ague natos*, though -- that deal *ends today*, 5pm PST! The strap on the GSAR is 20mm (per Marathon's site and the review, below). 
https://aguetradingco.com/

*UPDATE*: The Ague site checkout isn't working any more. Kody says he won't be able to fix it until Monday.

That's where I'm going, myself, to prepare for this incoming Navigator (also 20mm).

Shown on Crown & Buckle nato from this review (confirms 20mm lugs):


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> The strap on the GSAR is 20mm (per Marathon's site, though that sounds small). Don't wait for your order to ship before you pick up some *$3.30 Ague natos*, though -- that deal *ends today*, 5pm PST!
> https://aguetradingco.com/
> 
> That's where I'm going, myself, to prepare for this incoming Navigator (also 20mm).


I'm getting a checkout is disabled error at Ague, anyone else?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Checkout isn't working for me on the Ague site. Anyone else?


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Oris Big Crown Automatic for $630. Right now there is a targeted 15% off discount (which I have) bringing it to $535. Retail $2050. I know someone on this thread told ToM that their friend had the targeted promotion, and asked if he could get it too, and it worked.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...902/oris-big-crown-automatic-733-7649-4031-mb
Product Details
OriginSwitzerland
- Model #: 733 7649 4031 MB..
- Movement: Automatic.
- Case Diameter: 38mm.
- Case Material: Stainless Steel.
- Case Back: Presentation.
- Dial Color: Silver.
- Bracelet Material: Stainless Steel.
- Bracelet Length: 7.5".
- Condition: New.
- Documents: Papers + Booklet/Manual.
- Box Type: Original.
- Warranty: Manufacturer's 2 Years










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

basso4735 said:


> I'm getting a checkout is disabled error at Ague, anyone else?


Try emailing Kody. Quick response when I emailed him before: [email protected]


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Eterna Adventic GMT for $1200. Retail $4000. Camel3x low $1395. This bad boy boasts a 28,800 beat movement with an impressive 65 hour power reserve.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/eterna-adventic-gmt-manufacture-automatic-watch









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

NAD. Received the Bronze Gylcine Airman a little while ago, and I can Honestly say I've never received a watch that came vacuum sealed in a bag before. Honestly, kind of afraid to open it because I'm not sure if I'll be able to return it then if I don't like it lol. Going to message glycine-direct/watchgooroo and ask them if the watch is still returnable if the vacuum package is opened.









Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Montblanc Star Date Automatic for $1100. Retail $2990. Camel3x low $1200.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/montblanc-star-date-automatic-watch









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## volthause (Oct 4, 2018)

raheelc said:


> NAD. Received the Bronze Gylcine Airman a little while ago, and I can Honestly say I've never received a watch that came vacuum sealed in a bag before. Honestly, kind of afraid to open it because I'm not sure if I'll be able to return it then if I don't like it lol. Going to message glycine-direct/watchgooroo and ask them if the watch is still returnable if the vacuum package is opened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU TEASE!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

volthause said:


> YOU TEASE!


Imagine how I feel!

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Rumor has it that this Sunday there will be 15% coupon on Ebay. (credit Reddit)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Certified Watch Store

$10 off $300 order Code GSF10OFF
$20 off $600 order Code GSF20OFF
$30 off $1000 order Code GSF30OFF


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Not a huge deal, but still enough to post about.

Today's Stowa Christmas Sale is a Marine Classic 40 white, matt case.

Description: Special pieces, normally on request only. - 10 %. These watches are new! They have been built for a customer who changed his mind and now we are selling them without charging the additional Euro 80.-for the matt case and we also give a 10% discount. You save double! We deliver the watch with the standard black leather strap and normal buckle. (the picture shows the handstitched strap with deployment buckle!)

One of our Bestseller watches. The Marine Classic 40 white is a perfect watch for daily use.

- with the good ETA 2824-2 basic movement or with a top finish ETA 2824-2 movement (+ 130.- EUR)


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> Marine National Parachute Strap from Ali Express $11.63 - the $4 Customary Coupon = $7.63 to try out a MN Strap
> View attachment 13715127
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fre...reen/32959462163.html?tracelog=fromiphone2mac
> I just bought one


Thanks for the tip! No sense in spending $50+ for an Erika's Original!

Sent from my Google Pixelbook using Tapatalk


----------



## adamfink1 (Jul 29, 2018)

Ossamanity said:


> xmonger said:
> 
> 
> > It's been happening a lot lately, according to the SD forum. Quickest way to get it re- ordered is to call them. I think the tel number is in the email they sent, if not it is in the thread for the STO Samurai on SD.
> ...


Happened to me too. I called and they said they could put the order through but I would lose Ebates cash. I just let it go.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Hey Osteoman & Silvek, you guys did me in this morning. You knew I couldn't pass up the Citizen Signature NB1031-53L at that price----beautiful blue! Now, I have 2 incomings rather than 1. Enablers!!!!!!!








$358 is the lowest ever!!!!!


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

OK, I debated about posting this regarding NAD, but thought it was kinda funny (see outlined box)


----------



## Boourns (Feb 28, 2017)

Just got the email from Barton Watch Bands: Free shipping now through Friday, plus 15% off all orders with code FROSTY18. Code good through December.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

drwindsurf said:


> Marine National Parachute Strap from Ali Express $11.63 - the $4 Customary Coupon = $7.63 to try out a MN Strap
> View attachment 13715127
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fre...reen/32959462163.html?tracelog=fromiphone2mac
> I just bought one


I posted this deal the other day as well with same coupon (the one you get when sign up as a new customer). However, mine shows as $4 off $20, and doesn't applywhen I try to checkout with 1 strap. Were you able to place your order and apply the coupon with just 1 strap?


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

raheelc said:


> NAD. Received the Bronze Gylcine Airman a little while ago, and I can Honestly say I've never received a watch that came vacuum sealed in a bag before. Honestly, kind of afraid to open it because I'm not sure if I'll be able to return it then if I don't like it lol. Going to message glycine-direct/watchgooroo and ask them if the watch is still returnable if the vacuum package is opened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good to me why open it?


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> Hey Osteoman & Silvek, you guys did me in this morning. You knew I couldn't pass up the Citizen Signature NB1031-53L at that price----beautiful blue! Now, I have 2 incomings rather than 1. Enablers!!!!!!!
> 
> $358 is the lowest ever!!!!!


If you signed up for Star membership, you'll also get $30 cash back... so technically it's $328. :-d


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

raheelc said:


> NAD. Received the Bronze Gylcine Airman a little while ago, and I can Honestly say I've never received a watch that came vacuum sealed in a bag before. Honestly, kind of afraid to open it because I'm not sure if I'll be able to return it then if I don't like it lol. Going to message glycine-direct/watchgooroo and ask them if the watch is still returnable if the vacuum package is opened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never seen that either, but pretty sure its to prevent oxidation of the bronze while in storage/transit. Good idea to ask the seller befor eyou do.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

raheelc said:


> NAD. Received the Bronze Gylcine Airman a little while ago, and I can Honestly say I've never received a watch that came vacuum sealed in a bag before. Honestly, kind of afraid to open it because I'm not sure if I'll be able to return it then if I don't like it lol. Going to message glycine-direct/watchgooroo and ask them if the watch is still returnable if the vacuum package is opened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So an update. Glycine direct said that I will NOT be able to return the watch if I open the packaging :-( 
What a bummer. Guess I'll be returning the watch.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

studiompd said:


> I've never seen that either, but pretty sure its to prevent oxidation of the bronze while in storage/transit. Good idea to ask the seller befor eyou do.


Yep, that's what it's there for. I've bought a few other bronze watches before, but none of them were vacuum sealed (Christopher Ward, Oris). They all had clear cling-wrap type packaging, so the watch was still visible.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

raheelc said:


> So an update. Glycine direct said that I will NOT be able to return the watch if I open the packaging :-(
> What a bummer. Guess I'll be returning the watch.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Wear it like that for a couple of days and see if it suits you. 

Seriously, that's just stupid. It's like they expect you to have x-ray vision. What if it doesn't work?


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Elkins45 said:


> Wear it like that for a couple of days and see if it suits you.
> 
> Seriously, that's just stupid. It's like they expect you to have x-ray vision. What if it doesn't work?


Lol! Yeah not too happy about it. Really wanted to see how the watch looked. At the very least they could have vacuum sealed it in clear packaging so the watch was still visible! I'm still down to open the seal if there's a forum member who will buy the watch off me if I don't like ;-). Any takers?!?! Lol

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

johnmichael said:


> Hey Osteoman & Silvek, you guys did me in this morning. You knew I couldn't pass up the Citizen Signature NB1031-53L at that price----beautiful blue! Now, I have 2 incomings rather than 1. Enablers!!!!!!!
> View attachment 13716315
> 
> 
> $358 is the lowest ever!!!!!


Lol your welcome? All kidding aside I'm buying the one pictured as well. Price is too great.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Osteoman said:


> Lol your welcome? All kidding aside I'm buying the one pictured as well. Price is too great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


So tempted by this as well. But the size and lack micro adjustment is holding me back

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

raheelc said:


> Lol! Yeah not too happy about it. Really wanted to see how the watch looked. At the very least they could have vacuum sealed it in clear packaging so the watch was still visible! I'm still down to open the seal if there's a forum member who will buy the watch off me if I don't like ;-). Any takers?!?! Lol
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


if it was not 44mm I would have taken the leap with you. 40mm was a sure bet for me. 42mm would have been a scary maybe.

Did you order the blue dial or brown?

Such a perfect application of bronze on this style of watch. Fits the military tool aesthetic perfectly.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Longines HydroConquest automatic for $865 after code DMLG30

https://www.jomashop.com/longines-watch-l3-742-4-56-6.html


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> if it was not 44mm I would have taken the leap with you. 40mm was a sure bet for me. 42mm would have been a scary maybe.
> 
> Did you order the blue dial or brown?
> 
> Such a perfect application of bronze on this style of watch. Fits the military tool aesthetic perfectly.


I hear ya. Would it help if I told you from the looks of it, it will probably wear smaller than 44mm? 

I ordered the blue dial version.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

basso4735 said:


> I'm getting a checkout is disabled error at Ague, anyone else?


I emailed Kody and this was his reply:



> I had a death in the family out of state and had to fly out.
> 
> Could you report to WUS that we are officially closed now and I will take care of the website on Monday when I return from Arizona.
> 
> ...


So, try again on Monday, I guess.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

studiompd said:


> I posted this deal the other day as well with same coupon (the one you get when sign up as a new customer). However, mine shows as $4 off $20, and doesn't applywhen I try to checkout with 1 strap. Were you able to place your order and apply the coupon with just 1 strap?


Yes it went through. I am in Canada so my final cost $12.19CAD. My invoice shows as $17.19 but when I paid with my credit card I was only charged $12.19 (-$5.00 discount).
Regardless, it is a great price to tryout a MN strap (I am certain Erica's are better quality) as I am unsure if I even want one.
P.S. - I am sorry I missed your original post.


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> I emailed Kody and this was his reply:
> 
> So, try again on Monday, I guess.


Condolences


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Ossamanity said:


> Rumor has it that this Sunday there will be 15% coupon on Ebay. (credit Reddit)


I guess the eBay sellers will be raising their prices by 20%-25% once it goes live. lol


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Osteoman said:


> Lol your welcome? All kidding aside I'm buying the one pictured as well. Price is too great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Ebates has 12% CB for macys today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> I emailed Kody and this was his reply:
> 
> So, try again on Monday, I guess.


Oh man, that stinks. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Can anyone comment on the quality of G and Co Straps?

I'm tempted to place an order, but haven't been able to find any reviews or commentary online that speak to whether they're any good.



garyp123 said:


> AWESOME FIND! Just made my order! You are right some of their straps that showed to be in stock yesterday are no longer today! Great deals!
> 
> www.gandcostraps.com


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

My Heimdallr parachute straps arrived today.
$6 each plus EMS shipping from:

http://www.heimdallrwatches.com/cat...0&price_max=0&page=2&sort=goods_id&order=DESC


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

dumberdrummer said:


> In order to keep this thread as it should be....focused primarily on the deals, I won't get into the gory details here (you're welcome to read about it in the Doxa Forum, "Black Friday" thread)....


See, now THAT is how you add commentary in the deals thread. Just provide a trail to the auxiliary discussion. Classy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proflig8tor (Jan 3, 2013)

Stack Holiday18 Coupon to get their new GMT Day Date Power Reserve top of the line watch. Great deal for this piece


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

TheJohnP said:


> WatchGecko carries a selection of 19mm, including their Italian exotic dress strap. Might go well with the dressy Ambassador.
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/italian-exotic-leather-dress-watch-strap.php#product-tabs=1
> 
> They're only 2.5mm thick, so won't add bulk.





konax said:


> Cheapestnatostraps.com has a nice selection of 19mm straps, quality is ok. Use code WATCHUSEEK for 15% off.


Thank you guys!

Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

I bet there is a Timex under that vacuum sealed wrapper.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

tommy_boy said:


> Mine landed, too, but with a misaligned bezel. :0(


Must have been assembled by Seiko. ;-)


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

cuica said:


> My Heimdallr parachute straps arrived today.
> $6 each plus EMS shipping from:
> 
> Diver Watch_HEIMDALLR WATCHES SHOP


Shipping for one $7 strap is $15 to me unfortunately.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Looks good. And price is right!

Too early to ask for comments on how they fit/feel?



cuica said:


> My Heimdallr parachute straps arrived today.
> $6 each plus EMS shipping from:
> 
> Diver Watch_HEIMDALLR WATCHES SHOP


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

For those of you who purchased or are interested in the Citizen Signature diver NB1031-53L, I have the complete size specs for you: 44mm diameter (47mm including crown/crown guard); 14.5mm thickness (actually not very thick for a diver although I doubt anyone would use it for that); 23mm lug width (oddball size); and 51mm L2L so you can see it matches up well with quite a number of MicroBrand divers. While large, it certainly is not outlandish and I would expect anyone with a wrist size approaching 7" and above would have absolutely no trouble with it. This is an absolute steal! Love those chunky divers!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

This seems pretty low









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

johnmichael said:


> For those of you who purchased or are interested in the Citizen Signature diver NB1031-53L, I have the complete size specs for you: 44mm diameter (47mm including crown/crown guard); 14.5mm thickness (actually not very thick for a diver although I doubt anyone would use it for that); 23mm lug width (oddball size); and 51mm L2L so you can see it matches up well with quite a number of MicroBrand divers. While large, it certainly is not outlandish and I would expect anyone with a wrist size approaching 7" and above would have absolutely no trouble with it. This is an absolute steal! Love those chunky divers!
> 
> View attachment 13716801


Why do I even come to this thread?!?!..... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

johnmichael said:


> For those of you who purchased or are interested in the Citizen Signature diver NB1031-53L, I have the complete size specs for you: 44mm diameter (47mm including crown/crown guard); 14.5mm thickness (actually not very thick for a diver although I doubt anyone would use it for that); 23mm lug width (oddball size); and 51mm L2L so you can see it matches up well with quite a number of MicroBrand divers. While large, it certainly is not outlandish and I would expect anyone with a wrist size approaching 7" and above would have absolutely no trouble with it. This is an absolute steal! Love those chunky divers!
> 
> View attachment 13716801


Any info on micro adjustment holes? Seems like there aren't any.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## circustown (Jan 13, 2015)

Silvek said:


> Indeed.
> 
> What's even more insane is that the clearance price stacks with the 25% discount you get when you download and sign into the Macy's app for the first time (usually doesn't work with marked down items).
> 
> ...


Any trick you did to get it to stack? I can't seem to get it to work now.
Thank you!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

circustown said:


> Any trick you did to get it to stack? I can't seem to get it to work now.
> Thank you!


In the app, when you're in your cart, it should give you the option to apply the 25% discount.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Andy-S said:


> Shipping for one $7 strap is $15 to me unfortunately.


I got two for $6 each plus $15 EMS shipping. Received them in one week, the other Aliexpress one I bought will probably take a month!



ohhenry1 said:


> Looks good. And price is right!
> 
> Too early to ask for comments on how they fit/feel?


Yup, haven't actually wear the watch yet but seems ok. Not sure if I still prefer Natos though...


----------



## circustown (Jan 13, 2015)

raheelc said:


> In the app, when you're in your cart, it should give you the option to apply the 25% discount.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Thanks for the effort but something is screwy on my end I guess, it will only let me apply the 15% SHOP code and won't even let me put in the 25% on at all. If I manually enter the code it says not eligible.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Hey everyone I'm very sorry about the issues with the site. I had to make the decision to close early due to my grandfather's passing. My wife is home still fulfilling orders, moving us out of the house we are selling and generally being a rockstar.

Our store is now closed for business. I didn't have time to change our banner to tell people what was going on but we won't be open again for business.

We have some inquiries about purchasing the business so the store may reopen under new ownership at some point.

If you have any issues or needs please email [email protected] and I will respond to emails as I can.

Thank you all for your support and condolences. I really appreciate it everyone.

Kody

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

circustown said:


> Thanks for the effort but something is screwy on my end I guess, it will only let me apply the 15% SHOP code and won't even let me put in the 25% on at all. If I manually enter the code it says not eligible.


hmmm. Have you used the app before? If it's worth the effort to you, maybe create a new Macy's account with a new email, and see if you get the 25% promo on that account.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

thekody said:


> Hey everyone I'm very sorry about the issues with the site. I had to make the decision to close early due to my grandfather's passing. My wife is home still fulfilling orders, moving us out of the house we are selling and generally being a rockstar.
> 
> Our store is now closed for business. I didn't have time to change our banner to tell people what was going on but we won't be open again for business.
> 
> ...


While I haven't ever done business with you, you appear as a truly rare breed in being a class act. Deepest condolences regarding your grandfather and wishing you much success in your future endeavors. DD.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

My Ebay coupon deal showed up today. It was supposed to be shipped from New York, but somehow came by way of Israel!!! :-d No worries though as somehow I avoided customs/duty/tax. Arrived perfect though with warranty card, so I could really care less what part of the world it came from as long as it's on my wrist now. But alas... it will only remain there for two more hours, then it has to go back in the box and gets wrapped to go under the tree. My wife doesn't know that she bought this for me for Christmas yet. Boy is she going to be surprised!!! ;-)









I'll post a review after Christmas, but one thing that really jumped out at me is the butterfly clasp for the leather band. I only have a Jean Richard with butterfly clasp like this, so I don't know them well. I knew the leather would be nice (Montblanc does leather very well), but I did not know that the clasp would have micro-adjustment that you can adjust with the watch on your wrist - very, very nice!

I'm going to keep an eye out for another great deal like the one I got. If I see one I will post it here first... enabling at it's best!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Kirk B said:


> My Ebay coupon deal showed up today. It was supposed to be shipped from New York, but somehow came by way of Israel!!! :-d No worries though as somehow I avoided customs/duty/tax. Arrived perfect though with warranty card, so I could really care less what part of the world it came from as long as it's on my wrist now. But alas... it will only remain there for two more hours, then it has to go back in the box and gets wrapped to go under the tree. My wife doesn't know that she bought this for me for Christmas yet. Boy is she going to be surprised!!! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13716909
> 
> ...


Very nice! How much did that cost?

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> While I haven't ever done business with you, you appear as a truly rare breed in being a class act. Deepest condolences regarding your grandfather and wishing you much success in your future endeavors. DD.


Thanks DD. I've always done my best, which is all I can do. Thank you for your kind response.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The plastic comes off. Thought that might help your analysis.



forbesguthrie said:


> NAD
> 
> I received my $274 FC, and wanted post a quick pick for anyone still waiting for theirs. I see that they're currently sold out. It came in the right packaging with tags, and included the e-tag fitness dongle on the strap, but it didn't have the USB dock/cable. I would never use it so it doesn't bother me. Sorry for the terrible photo quality, and for still having the wrapper on it (still evaluating it). The dial is super interesting; light grey in some conditions, and dark in others. For the price it seems a great deal.
> 
> ...


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Hey raheelc, you are correct. The clasp lacks a micro-adjust.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

So after a few back and forth messages with Glycine direct, it was determined that they misunderstood my question about the packaging (they thought I was referring to the watch case back, lol). So they said I can remove the vacuum seal. Watch looks pretty good, but the GMT hand is misaligned by what seems like 15-20 minutes. So back it goes regardless. Here are some pictures, for those that are interested. Good looking watch imo, and good use of bronze.









Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

johnmichael said:


> Hey raheelc, you are correct. The clasp lacks a micro-adjust.


Thanks. That's a bummer. I generally have fit issues with watches that don't have micro adjustments.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

raheelc said:


> So after a few back and forth messages with Glycine direct, it was determined that they misunderstood my question about the packaging (they thought I was referring to the watch case back, lol). So they said I can remove the vacuum seal. Watch looks pretty good, but the GMT hand is misaligned by what seems like 15-20 minutes. So back it goes regardless. Here are some pictures, for those that are interested. Good looking watch imo, and good use of bronze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to send back both of the watches I bought from Glycine Direct. The first was scratched up, while the second, a Purist model, the hour hand was misaligned by about 30 minutes. The return process was easy, but I will not be using and cannot recommend them to anyone after that.


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

johnmichael said:


> For those of you who purchased or are interested in the Citizen Signature diver NB1031-53L, I have the complete size specs for you: 44mm diameter (47mm including crown/crown guard); 14.5mm thickness (actually not very thick for a diver although I doubt anyone would use it for that); 23mm lug width (oddball size); and 51mm L2L so you can see it matches up well with quite a number of MicroBrand divers. While large, it certainly is not outlandish and I would expect anyone with a wrist size approaching 7" and above would have absolutely no trouble with it. This is an absolute steal! Love those chunky divers!
> 
> View attachment 13716801


So close to pulling the trigger on this. Looks stunning.

Do you know if it is an ISO rated diver? The Citizen website says it is good for Swimming, Showering & Snorkeling.


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

Proflig8tor said:


> View attachment 13716699
> 
> 
> Stack Holiday18 Coupon to get their new GMT Day Date Power Reserve top of the line watch. Great deal for this piece


which site are you refering to?


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Rocat said:


> I guess the eBay sellers will be raising their prices by 20%-25% once it goes live. lol


The last two sales I've noticed price hikes by Glycine Direct. I'm guessing this is a good indicator of sales. I got some good watches from them, no complaints. An eBay coupon dropped right about the time my first one arrived that they didn't hike prices on, so I sent the first one back for refund.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

BudLynn said:


> I had to send back both of the watches I bought from Glycine Direct. The first was scratched up, while the second, a Purist model, the hour hand was misaligned by about 30 minutes. The return process was easy, but I will not be using and cannot recommend them to anyone after that.


Bummer. I've bought a watch from them previously, and everything was spot on. That was about 1.5 years ago though.

On another note, decided to try out the Citizen Grand Touring Sport from Macy's, since the Glycine didn't work out. Hopefully it doesn't look gigantic on my wrist.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

tennesseean_87 said:


> The last two sales I've noticed price hikes by Glycine Direct. I'm guessing this is a good indicator of sales. I got some good watches from them, no complaints. An eBay coupon dropped right about the time my first one arrived that they didn't hike prices on, so I sent the first one back for refund.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think few if any sellers adjust prices around ebay coupons. The seller isn't losing any money so it doesn't make sense to increase prices. If they don't sell at one price why would they then sell with a 15% off coupon when they jack the prices 20 - 25%? People either want it at the listed price or don't. Maybe a coupon makes the difference for them to pull the trigger. Jacking your prices just means someone that maybe would have bought it now won't. Probably not many people even pay attention to the coupon notification on the home page either so have no idea there's a coupon good for 24 hours.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

impetusera said:


> I think few if any sellers adjust prices around ebay coupons. The seller isn't losing any money so it doesn't make sense to increase prices. If they don't sell at one price why would they then sell with a 15% off coupon when they jack the prices 20 - 25%? People either want it at the listed price or don't. Maybe a coupon makes the difference for them to pull the trigger. Jacking your prices just means someone that maybe would have bought it now won't. Probably not many people even pay attention to the coupon notification on the home page either so have no idea there's a coupon good for 24 hours.


I somewhat agree with you. On the other hand, jacking 10% with a 15% coupon gives a slightly better deal to buyer and a better price to the seller. It may also snag people who haven't followed the pricing and think they're getting a full 15% off when they aren't. I've kept the watch I bought in my cart or watch list so I see the price and it's been an accurate prediction of coupons the past couple months, and I'll continue to see how accurately it predicts them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

I've been watching Glycine-Direct prices too, and in my humble opinion, I believe that you may be over-extrapolating, seeing patterns where they do not actually exist robustly.

I remember you got burned on a Glycine-Direct price drop after a recent 15% coupon code, and that that really bugged you. Well, the day BEFORE that coupon dropped, GD LOWERED the price on their Airman No. 1, FROM $550 to $500, causing me to jump on the new, lower price, only to see the coupon drop the next day, leaving me a bit remorseful that I jumped a day too early.

In my case, GD lowered the price right before the coupon dropped. They did not raise it before or during. So that would be a data point against the idea that they raise prices for the sales. It is very easy for the brain to see patterns that aren't there (not saying there isn't a pattern, just saying I don't see one, and it's best to remain skeptical absent convincing data).

Beyond that, is there any evidence that sellers are informed of coupon codes in advance?



tennesseean_87 said:


> I somewhat agree with you. On the other hand, jacking 10% with a 15% coupon gives a slightly better deal to buyer and a better price to the seller. It may also snag people who haven't followed the pricing and think they're getting a full 15% off when they aren't. I've kept the watch I bought in my cart or watch list so I see the price and it's been an accurate prediction of coupons the past couple months, and I'll continue to see how accurately it predicts them.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

50% off and free worldwide shipping at http://clairettewatches.com














Looks nice for only €49,-/$55,-


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

raheelc said:


> So after a few back and forth messages with Glycine direct, it was determined that they misunderstood my question about the packaging (they thought I was referring to the watch case back, lol). So they said I can remove the vacuum seal. Watch looks pretty good, but the GMT hand is misaligned by what seems like 15-20 minutes. So back it goes regardless. Here are some pictures, for those that are interested. Good looking watch imo, and good use of bronze.


I have two airmen and one of them (also a purist) had to be replaced for the same reason. The internet seems to be awash with reports of the same problem. I don't know what's going on at Glycine.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

eljay said:


> I have two airmen and one of them (also a purist) had to be replaced for the same reason. The internet seems to be awash with reports of the same problem. I don't know what's going on at Glycine.


Well there must be a reason these watches are continually available at steep discounts.


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

eljay said:


> I have two airmen and one of them (also a purist) had to be replaced for the same reason. The internet seems to be awash with reports of the same problem. I don't know what's going on at Glycine.


The Invicta effect 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

So... Macy's has 25% off for the first time using their app, and Ebates has 12% back at Macy's. So, how on Earth do you use Ebates with the Macy's app??? It seems this came up last week with a similar deal and someone knew how to do it. Is there a way?


----------



## DavisEcho (Oct 31, 2018)

Seiko Presage on bracelet for $268 with the Macy's deal. Is this beatable elsewhere? This is a big "want" watch for me looks-wise so it's not any cheaper elsewhere, might pull the trigger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

Kirk B said:


> So... Macy's has 25% off for the first time using their app, and Ebates has 12% back at Macy's. So, how on Earth do you use Ebates with the Macy's app??? It seems this came up last week with a similar deal and someone knew how to do it. Is there a way?


I was pondering the same thing. I don't think there is a way. You can go to the Mact's website and use a 15% code "SHOP" and combine it with Ebates 12%, but that just gets you in the same ballpark as using the app for the first time and getting 25%.


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> For those of you who purchased or are interested in the Citizen Signature diver NB1031-53L, I have the complete size specs for you: 44mm diameter (47mm including crown/crown guard); 14.5mm thickness (actually not very thick for a diver although I doubt anyone would use it for that); 23mm lug width (oddball size); and 51mm L2L so you can see it matches up well with quite a number of MicroBrand divers. While large, it certainly is not outlandish and I would expect anyone with a wrist size approaching 7" and above would have absolutely no trouble with it. This is an absolute steal! Love those chunky divers!
> 
> View attachment 13716801


Oh man, this is a cool one, but even will all the discounts and cash backs... damn...


----------



## Al30909 (May 31, 2014)

xmonger said:


> So close to pulling the trigger on this. Looks stunning.
> 
> Do you know if it is an ISO rated diver? The Citizen website says it is good for Swimming, Showering & Snorkeling.


Doesn't appear to a divers rated watch


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

DavisEcho said:


> Seiko Presage on bracelet for $268 with the Macy's deal. Is this beatable elsewhere? This is a big "want" watch for me looks-wise so it's not any cheaper elsewhere, might pull the trigger.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got the silver dial on leather for $277 last week which to me was a great deal. That included Ebates.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

DavisEcho said:


> Seiko Presage on bracelet for $268 with the Macy's deal. Is this beatable elsewhere? This is a big "want" watch for me looks-wise so it's not any cheaper elsewhere, might pull the trigger.[/QUOTE]
> 
> SRPB77 - Multiple sellers on ebay have it for less than $250. I bought it for $227 net over a year ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

basso4735 said:


> Well there must be a reason these watches are continually available at steep discounts.


It is not a just a Glycine problem. If you check the Steinhart forum here on WUS, there are a number of reports of similar problems with the GMT hand on some of those watches. It may be a movement issue.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

ohhenry1 said:


> I've been watching Glycine-Direct prices too, and in my humble opinion, I believe that you may be over-extrapolating, seeing patterns where they do not actually exist robustly.
> 
> I remember you got burned on a Glycine-Direct price drop after a recent 15% coupon code, and that that really bugged you. Well, the day BEFORE that coupon dropped, GD LOWERED the price on their Airman No. 1, FROM $550 to $500, causing me to jump on the new, lower price, only to see the coupon drop the next day, leaving me a bit remorseful that I jumped a day too early.
> 
> ...


I freely admit I haven't kept tabs on the other watches, so this is certainly not scientific. I just returned the watch and bought one when the next coupon hit. I have assumed that sellers perhaps know and that is why we get the heads up-some seller leaked it. I could certainly be wrong, just throwing out what I have noticed. Thanks for noting your experience, too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

If the Citizen Signature Diver isn't doing it for you.. the Grand Classic NB0040-58A is also available at Macys for a ridiculous price!

MSRP $995. On sale for $398. 15% off with code "SHOP" brings it to $338. 12% cashback with Ebates today brings it to *$297*.

This watch is $600 minimum on eBay, and while some sites are advertising it in the $400's, NONE of those sites seem to have the watch actually in stock.

That's under $300 (minus tax) for a watch with a hand-assembled 9010 movement exclusive to the Grand Classic series, and hand-finished case and bracelet. Not bad at all.

Using the App promotion for 25% off brings the price to $298 plus tax, but this does NOT stack with the "SHOP" code. People have mentioned they stack for the Diver, but I cannot get that to work for me in the app on android. Also, I don't know of any way to use ebates while also using the Macys app, so you can't stack the ebates rebate with the app promotion. IMHO the best thing to do is to use SHOP + Ebates at this point, and save the App promotion (which I am seeing as valid until Feb of next year), on a future purchase.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...teel-bracelet-watch-42mm-nb0040-58a?ID=716827


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Ague straps arrived today, very nice even at full price. Fantastic for the dough. 

I guess it’s irrelevant as he has closed shop but wanted to comment for those waiting on a shipment. I have Natos from a Toxic, Cincy Strap, BluShark, Phenomenato, etc. and these compare favorably.

I think those that ordered will be happy with the straps.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Pro Diver said:


> It is not a just a Glycine problem. If you check the Steinhardt forum here on WUS, there are a number of reports of similar problems with the GMT hand on some of those watches. It may be a movement issue.


Maybe a Sellita issue. Yuck.


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

fuzzysquid said:


> Mondaine Gottardo came today. Pleased!
> View attachment 13709553


Nice strap!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Alpina Startimer White Dial Black Textile Strap, quartz, 42mm x 10mm, 100m WR, sapphire crystal, model AL240BS4S6, *$136* from Certified on eBay ($142 on their site, $10 off w/ newsletter signup).
> 
> UPDATE: now OOS
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Sta...tile-Strap-Mens-Watch-AL240BS4S6/263508792534


The above white Alpina Startimer is now at Amazon for *$134 incl. free shipping & free returns*. 3.5% cashback via Ebates. eBay: $162.

UPDATE: the white, above, is OOS, but the gray below is still in stock.

https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Startimer-White-Textile-AL240BS4S6/dp/B07BFJ3MPR/

Gray Startimer *$159 incl. free shipping & free returns*. eBay: $230. List: $695. model AL240GN4S6

https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Startimer-Black-Textile-AL240GN4S6/dp/B079XWSX8G/

Image from Certified ($230):


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Oris Arctix GT Day Date for $699 after promo code BF3RS200. Retail $1950.
https://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-01-735-7662-4424-07-4-21-26fc.html









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Al30909 said:


> Doesn't appear to a divers rated watch


On the Citizen website it states: 
"Water-Resistance - WR300/30Bar/999ft [Swimming, Showering & Snorkeling]"

Being 300m rated, I would think it's fine for recreational diving, at your risk.

On another note: haven't found a way to stack Ebates using Macy's app. I would take the discount up front from Macy's rather then dealing with Ebates, YMMV.

This is the last of the Signature Grand Touring's that is not yet discontinued. I have a feeling it won't be around much longer.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Maybe a Sellita issue. Yuck.


Steinhart has never used Sellita movements.


----------



## bolster (Jan 9, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> The above white Alpina Startimer is now at Amazon for *$134 incl. free shipping & free returns*


Gone 2 hrs later. Have always wondered about lume on the white startimer. I need to find a lume shot...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Gisae said:


> 50% off and free worldwide shipping at http://clairettewatches.com
> 
> View attachment 13717201
> View attachment 13717199
> ...


Well, at check-out the website adds €9,- shipping costs. After asking about it their answer was "For the current 50% sake we do not offer free shipping."
Bit disappointing. I'll look elsewhere for a nice watch for the misses.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Citizen Men's Eco-Drive Stainless Steel Watch with Day/Date display, BM8180-03E -*$64* Deal of the Day from Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000EQS1JW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_Py5eCb8HT9V32


----------



## Bob_the_Wino (Oct 10, 2018)

yinzburgher said:


> Citizen Men's Eco-Drive Stainless Steel Watch with Day/Date display, BM8180-03E -*$64* Deal of the Day from Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000EQS1JW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_Py5eCb8HT9V32


Decent. I got one as a beater for $90 before they started jacking up the prices higher. Overall a competent product. Lume fades quickly from initial brightness but lasts for a good long while at the reduced glow. Ague will be remedying its mediocre strap for me. I think the only real complaint I have is that the day/date window should've been beveled, since it sits far enough back behind the dial and solar cell that it's hard to read.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*ADMIN NOTE: Referral Linkinks Removed*


----------



## bopat23 (Apr 16, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> The above white Alpina Startimer is now at Amazon for *$134 incl. free shipping & free returns*. 3.5% cashback via Ebates. eBay: $162.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Startimer-White-Textile-AL240BS4S6/dp/B07BFJ3MPR/
> 
> ...


Looking for the auto version of this watch if anyone has seen a good deal. Returned mine to Jona a few months ago thinking there was an issues with the seconds needle, and miss it now!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

bolster said:


> Gone 2 hrs later. Have always wondered about lume on the white startimer. I need to find a lume shot...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's just the hands. The dial isn't lumed.

Nice watch, though. Really like mine.


----------



## Bob_the_Wino (Oct 10, 2018)

Just outta curiosity, what kind of return do you tend to see with your referral links?


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Bob_the_Wino said:


> Just outta curiosity, what kind of return do you tend to see with your referral links?


I hope this is a Joke.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

I've never owned an Eco-Drive watch before, and this seems like it'd be a nice entry point.

For those who've owned an Eco-Drive watch before, is the technology as good as advertised?



yinzburgher said:


> Citizen Men's Eco-Drive Stainless Steel Watch with Day/Date display, BM8180-03E -*$64* Deal of the Day from Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000EQS1JW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_Py5eCb8HT9V32


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Bob_the_Wino said:


> Just outta curiosity, what kind of return do you tend to see with your referral links?


Bob,

For each click, he gets the gratitude of his forum peers for taking the time to post deals on this thread.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

ohhenry1 said:


> I've never owned an Eco-Drive watch before, and this seems like it'd be a nice entry point.
> 
> For those who've owned an Eco-Drive watch before, is the technology as good as advertised?


I've never had an issue with any of mine. They charge easily, keep descent time (the few I've had were accurate to about 2 s/d). It's a good buy for sure. Depending on the model, it's usually 6 months power reserve. Some go 9 months and maybe even longer (not for sure)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

jdanefrantz said:


> I've never had an issue with any of mine. They charge easily, keep descent time (the few I've had were accurate to about 5 s/d). It's a good buy for sure. Depending on the model, it's usually 6 months power reserve. Some go 9 months and maybe even longer (not for sure)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


5 s/d is terrible for quartz!


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

eljay said:


> 5 s/d is terrible for quartz!


Wow I just saw I put 5, thanks for quoting. I meant 2! Edited post.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

ohhenry1 said:


> I've never owned an Eco-Drive watch before, and this seems like it'd be a nice entry point.
> 
> For those who've owned an Eco-Drive watch before, is the technology as good as advertised?


for the money, $60ish eco-drives are great watches... I've had one for 4 years that I wear 4/7 days each week. Good stuff.


----------



## Longtimer (Oct 27, 2018)

For those who look for a budget yellow dial automatic dive watch:









ToM : Aragon Divemaster NH35 Automatic // A067Yel - $124

Some may have the targetted (?) coupon for 20% off of next purchase to take the price down further.

Review

*Product Details*
- Model #: A067Yel
- Movement: Automatic
- Case Diameter: 45mm
- Case Thickness: 17mm
- Case Material: Stainless Steel
- Crystal Material: Mineral
- Case Back: Presentation
- Bezel Material: Stainless Steel
- Dial Color: Yellow
- Dial Markers: Indices
- Crown Type: Screw-Down
- Water Resistant: 200M
- Bracelet Material: Stainless Steel
- Bracelet Length: 9"
- Functions And Complications: Date
- Condition: New
- Documents: Papers + Booklet/Manual
- Box Type: Original
- Warranty: Manufacturer's 2 Year Limited

Other colors and sizes


----------



## Luckydawg003 (Jun 18, 2016)

NAD=not a deal (took me awhile to figure out what NAD meant). I have the orange citizen eco drive and I like it. Bought it for $82 5 months ago, so $60 is a good price. I’m hoping the eBay code drops this weekend so I can pick up some more watches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

bopat23 said:


> Looking for the auto version of this watch if anyone has seen a good deal. Returned mine to Jona a few months ago thinking there was an issues with the seconds needle, and miss it now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try lurking around Certified Watch Store and Overstock for Alpina deals. Also: eBay and Amazon. Certified and Overstock both sell some of their stuff on eBay, and for some reason the price can be significantly different between their eBay listings and their own sites' listings.

A couple sellers currently have this rose gold-plated automatic Startimer AL-525S4S4 ~$400+. I posted it a few days ago. I still see it for $400 on eBay.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Speaking of Alpina, here is a potential his & hers set from Certified. They're both automatics:

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=alpina+automatic


----------



## garyp123 (Feb 5, 2014)

G&Co. Straps is still have 45% off right now! Just in case anyone needs a great deal on a strap.

www.gandcostraps.com


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 7, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> Speaking of Alpina, here is a potential his & hers set from Certified. They're both automatics:
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=alpina+automatic
> 
> View attachment 13719031


Bought my wife that comtessa and paid less than $550 shipped from them 2 weeks ago. It's really quite stunning! Watch those prices, that men's watch was $325 last week


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

garyp123 said:


> G&Co. Straps is still have 45% off right now! Just in case anyone needs a great deal on a strap.
> 
> www.gandcostraps.com


Great straps for the buck  in case anyone is wondering. I know somebody asked the other day. I have about 10 straps from them.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> I've never owned an Eco-Drive watch before, and this seems like it'd be a nice entry point.
> 
> For those who've owned an Eco-Drive watch before, is the technology as good as advertised?


Love mine. Think I have two right now.

I did have problem with one that had a rotating bezel that was loose to the point of where I could pull it off with my fingernail when I got it, but it was easily repaired under warranty. Probably could have fixed it myself, but sent it off and got it back quickly.


----------



## garyp123 (Feb 5, 2014)

horhay86 said:


> Great straps for the buck  in case anyone is wondering. I know somebody asked the other day. I have about 10 straps from them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Agreed!


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Raymond Weil Nabucco GMT for $899. Retail $2795. Camel3x $1099.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/raymond-weil-nabucco-gmt-automatic-watch









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> NAD
> 
> My Gottardo arrived earlier than expected. Thought it wouldn't be here until late December...
> Anyways I ended up getting a pretty clean bezel on mine so I'm happy. Won't get to wear it though since it's a Christmas gift :0


Thank you again for the heads-up on this great deal! Mine arrived on Monday, ten days to my doorstep. This was also my first time using eBay's global shipping program and, even though I hate prepaying taxes and duty, the overall experience was pleasant and fast. After a few days checking timing I finally have it on the wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bob_the_Wino said:


> Just outta curiosity, what kind of return do you tend to see with your referral links?


Amazon pays 7% on watch referral links according to their payout table.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Robotaz said:


> Maybe a Sellita issue. Yuck.


Robo, I don't think Steinhart uses Sellita movements...always ETA.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

ShopWorn has a deal going now for 30% off Graham watches with code "GRAHAM30". Good until 12/18.

Not my taste (and this is coming from a guy who bought a U-Boat from ShopWorn), but there are some great deals in there. A couple that jump out are:

Graham Silverstone RS Supersprint chronograph for a hair under $2,000 with cash back from Ebates and credit card. Please note though that although you would think this is a "smaller" Graham at 42mm for the case, the bezel is in fact 44mm, but it's a ceramic bezel!

https://www.shopworn.com/product/graham-silverstone-rs-supersprint-chronograph-2stbc-b05a-2/

https://graham1695.com/index.php/supersprint.html#.XBPLAFxKjcs

The other deal that really jumps out at me is an honest 42mm for the Graham Foudroyante. I posted this before, but the deal just got sweeter. It would come out to $4,886 for me with Ebates and my credit card. Look on Chrono24 and search for "foudroyante". You are not going to find this complication in a new watch any cheaper than this! Add to that a split second chronograph in a movement that appears to also have been used by Girard Perregaux and you've got quite a bit of haute horology in this watch.

https://www.shopworn.com/product/gr...ias-b04a/?mc_cid=c4d4ac23e8&mc_eid=590490697d


----------



## Boourns (Feb 28, 2017)

Kirk B said:


> . . .
> https://www.shopworn.com/product/gr...ias-b04a/?mc_cid=c4d4ac23e8&mc_eid=590490697d
> 
> View attachment 13719159


The rare winking panda.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

My BF Dagaz arrived today....WOW


----------



## nicegator (Apr 10, 2018)

Bob_the_Wino said:


> HoustonReal said:
> 
> 
> > *Citizen Eco-Drive Sale*​
> ...


Return? Really?


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

RyanD said:


> Amazon pays 7% on watch referral links according to their payout table.


LOL


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Try lurking around Certified Watch Store and Overstock for Alpina deals. Also: eBay and Amazon. Certified and Overstock both sell some of their stuff on eBay, and for some reason the price can be significantly different between their eBay listings and their own sites' listings.
> 
> A couple sellers currently have this rose gold-plated automatic Startimer AL-525S4S4 ~$400+. I posted it a few days ago. I still see it for $400 on eBay.


Most beautiful crown I've ever seen.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wrong thread!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Kirk B said:


> ShopWorn has a deal going now for 30% off Graham watches with code "GRAHAM30". Good until 12/18.
> 
> Not my taste (and this is coming from a guy who bought a U-Boat from ShopWorn), but there are some great deals in there. A couple that jump out are:
> 
> ...


Good prices, but very close to normal Ebay prices. Also, resale is not good for pre-owned Graham watches in general.


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

flypanam said:


> If the Citizen Signature Diver isn't doing it for you.. the Grand Classic NB0040-58A is also available at Macys for a ridiculous price!
> 
> MSRP $995. On sale for $398. 15% off with code "SHOP" brings it to $338. 12% cashback with Ebates today brings it to *$297*.
> 
> ...


Not a Deal

Holy this is GOOD. I am so glad this watch is 42mm. I don't think I would be able to resist it if this were 40mm or below.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

flypanam said:


> If the Citizen Signature Diver isn't doing it for you.. the Grand Classic NB0040-58A is also available at Macys for a ridiculous price!
> 
> MSRP $995. On sale for $398. 15% off with code "SHOP" brings it to $338. 12% cashback with Ebates today brings it to *$297*.
> 
> ...


This is a great price, but I will add that the hands are * noticeably painted* blue and the the copper tone underside is visible. This killed the Citizen for me as the only other watch I recall seeing with this _feature_ was a sub $150 Swatch.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## drift_wood (Feb 12, 2015)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> This is a great price, but I will add that the hands are * noticeably painted* blue and the the copper tone underside is visible. This killed the watch for me as the only other watch I recall seeing with this _feature_ was a sub $150 Swatch.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


I also noticed that crown guards have screws in them, which is big turn off for me.

Sent from my LEX727 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> Citizen Men's Eco-Drive Stainless Steel Watch with Day/Date display, BM8180-03E -*$64* Deal of the Day from Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000EQS1JW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_Py5eCb8HT9V32


Thanks-ordered! I have considered this one before, and even though it has a T-Rex thing going on with the hands, the price (about, what, $30 less than normal?) made me grab it.

They also have the AT-4010-50E on "deal of the day" too, for *$244*. This is the titanium (blue-accented pushers) solar/atomic one. Neat. It's an older model but still works like the newest ones, from what I understand.

https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Perpetual-Timekeeping-AT4010-50E/dp/B005BS2ENC


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

drift_wood said:


> I also noticed that crown guards have screws in them, which is big turn off for me.
> 
> Sent from my LEX727 using Tapatalk


It's almost as if Citizen management said, "You've nailed it, but we can't sell it in the US because it's not ugly enough." Designers: "We can add hideous screws to the side that make it 'manly'". Management: "Great idea! Do it!"


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

I don't know about Ebates, but with befrugal it appears that you can click on the link that they send you everyday in your email from your mobile email and it takes you then to the Macy's site I haven't tested it because I already wasted my shot on the 25% off


Kirk B said:


> So... Macy's has 25% off for the first time using their app, and Ebates has 12% back at Macy's. So, how on Earth do you use Ebates with the Macy's app??? It seems this came up last week with a similar deal and someone knew how to do it. Is there a way?


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Sir-Guy said:


> Thanks-ordered! I have considered this one before, and even though it has a T-Rex thing going on with the hands, the price (about, what, $30 less than normal?) made me grab it.
> 
> They also have the AT-4010-50E on "deal of the day" too, for *$244*. This is the titanium (blue-accented pushers) solar/atomic one. Neat. It's an older model but still works like the newest ones, from what I understand.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Perpetual-Timekeeping-AT4010-50E/dp/B005BS2ENC


If you prefer stainless steel (or red accents), SS model *$205 incl. free shipping & free returns* at Amazon. eBay brand new: $255. Model AT4008-51E:
https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Watches-AT4008-51E-Perpetual-Chrono/dp/B071D6MZ9P/

Image from Jomashop ($290):


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

sharptools said:


> Not a Deal
> 
> Holy this is GOOD. I am so glad this watch is 42mm. I don't think I would be able to resist it if this were 40mm or below.


It's doesn't wear like a 42. It's an outstanding watch at 600. At the current price it's robbery.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrb12186 (Nov 29, 2017)

May be targeted but I received an email for 20% off at TOM through 12/21. No code needed as it’s automatically available at checkout. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

I know the Amazon eco-drive sale has been discussed ad nauseam but I nonetheless recommend this for the $ ($63.99) https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-...0c-20&linkId=89b3d66b006b884dd9919ef0b8ff6d20 I've had one a couple of years and it looks good and is always right on time. Great watch for a pittance.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

*NAD*

I owned an SRP775 for all of ten minutes today. Beautiful watch with perfect alignment. In the clearance section and out the door at JC Penney for $215. Get to the car and noticed it was in the wrong box. When inside to ask for the right one, and they didn't have it. I don't know if this is true for all Penney's, but this one takes the watches out of the boxes and then just puts the purchase in a random box without checking it if matches the model.

Pretty bummed about it. It would have been my first watch purchase in quite a while, it would have been my "Christmas watch", and It would have been my first Turtle.

Oh well.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

ManOnTime said:


> *NAD*
> 
> I owned an SRP775 for all of ten minutes today. Beautiful watch with perfect alignment. In the clearance section and out the door at JC Penney for $215. Get to the car and noticed it was in the wrong box. When inside to ask for the right one, and they didn't have it. I don't know if this is true for all Penney's, but this one takes the watches out of the boxes and then just puts the purchase in a random box without checking it if matches the model.
> 
> ...


Kohl's does the same


----------



## john_s (Mar 18, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> *NAD*
> 
> I owned an SRP775 for all of ten minutes today. Beautiful watch with perfect alignment. In the clearance section and out the door at JC Penney for $215. Get to the car and noticed it was in the wrong box. When inside to ask for the right one, and they didn't have it. I don't know if this is true for all Penney's, but this one takes the watches out of the boxes and then just puts the purchase in a random box without checking it if matches the model.
> 
> ...


I would have thrown the box out the window and never thought about it again for a 215 dollar Turtle.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Kohl's does the same


Good to know.



john_s said:


> I would have thrown the box out the window and never thought about it again for a 215 dollar Turtle.


I considered it, but I'm one of those weirdos that likes to have the full package.


----------



## Bob_the_Wino (Oct 10, 2018)

jdanefrantz said:


> Bob_the_Wino said:
> 
> 
> > Just outta curiosity, what kind of return do you tend to see with your referral links?
> ...





mannal said:


> Bob,
> 
> For each click, he gets the gratitude of his forum peers for taking the time to post deals on this thread.


Apologies for any breach in etiquette; I didn't think it was any greater an impropriety than asking how much someone paid for a watch, which seems to be perfectly acceptable here, though it's not the sort of thing I'd usually ask of anyone outside of WUS.

Or did you mean if the affiliate links were true? amzn.to is an Amazon-specific URL shortener (as opposed to non-specific ones like bitly or tinyurl which can redirect to any site); if you open one, it redirects to and shows you the full Amazon URL. For example, the first one in the post I originally replied to, "amzn.to/2PCKxnn" redirects to this massive mess:

*https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Stainless-Steel-BM8475-26E/dp/B005MKGOOY/ref=as_li_ss_tl?m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1544788154&sr=1-1&nodeID=18442200011&psd=1&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER&linkCode=sl1&tag=houst0c-20&linkId=11fe63bb5731936027378445fa2b776c*

All that's really needed to get to the product page is this much of it:

*amazon.com/dp/B005MKGOOY*

The bit from the original expanded URL which is of relevence to this post is this specific snippet:

*tag=houst0c-20*

That's the affiliate ID, houst0c-20. I've seen it in every link of his I've checked, so between that and its similarity to his userID here, I admittedly made some assumptions.



RyanD said:


> Amazon pays 7% on watch referral links according to their payout table.


Quite right, thanks (and the rest can be found >here< if anyone's interested). I'm just curious about the real world results for things like this, Google's AdSense, etc, especially in a niche market like watch collectors.


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

sickondivers said:


> My BF Dagaz arrived today....WOW


Really wish I had jumped on the Aurora deal


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Bob_the_Wino said:


> Apologies for any breach in etiquette; I didn't think it was any greater an impropriety than asking how much someone paid for a watch, which seems to be perfectly acceptable here, though it's not the sort of thing I'd usually ask of anyone outside of WUS.
> 
> Or did you mean if the affiliate links were true? amzn.to is an Amazon-specific URL shortener (as opposed to non-specific ones like bitly or tinyurl which can redirect to any site); if you open one, it redirects to and shows you the full Amazon URL. For example, the first one in the post I originally replied to, "amzn.to/2PCKxnn" redirects to this massive mess:
> 
> ...


Uh oh ...

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob_the_Wino (Oct 10, 2018)

Sir-Guy said:


> It's an older model but still works like the newest ones, from what I understand.


Sometimes digging up info from Citizen is like pulling teeth. The AT4010-50E uses the E650 module (if Jomashop is correct), which only receives signal from the US and German transmitters according to Citizen's online manual (via https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/setting-instructions.html). I couldn't find anything on range though. Their earlier A-T modules which received from WWVB couldn't generally get signal in NYC or anywhere else that far or farther from Ft Collins, CO, while their later ones equipped with "Perfex Multi 3000" could. This is a little confusing, since "Perfex" is their shock recovery system, which shouldn't have anything to do with radio reception; adding to that confusion is that their earlier iteration was simply called "Perfex" and their revision is "Perfex Multi 3000," with no versioning to clarify if someone means "Perfex" as a specific reference to the earlier version, or as a generic reference to either.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

john_s said:


> I would have thrown the box out the window and never thought about it again for a 215 dollar Turtle.


Right?!?! Good grief!


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bob_the_Wino said:


> Apologies for any breach in etiquette; ...
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...


NAD

I took your initial post as a (possibly snarky) rhetorical question, but I think it's a fair topic for discussion. I imagine some heads-up followers are part-time speculators, for example, and we've hashed that out before.

When I post deals I like to think that Watchuseek will see some commission from click-though sales. Different things can interfere with that, including (I suspect) cashback programs like Ebates and affiliate links.

I use Ebates where I can. I also use an ad blocker. So I'm probably preventing Watchuseek from earning some income on sales and ad impressions. So I'm not in a strong position to criticize HR for using affiliate links. Especially if they're to good deals ;-)

FWIW, I participated in Amazon's affiliate program many years ago. I wasn't aggressive about it and I made a little money. The surprise was the money I earned from the other things people bought after they followed my link. At the time, the commission applied to the whole shopping trip, with some restrictions of course. I recall somebody buying an espresso maker, for example, that added to my earnings. I don't participate, now.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Bob_the_Wino said:


> Apologies for any breach in etiquette; I didn't think it was any greater an impropriety than asking how much someone paid for a watch, which seems to be perfectly acceptable here, though it's not the sort of thing I'd usually ask of anyone outside of WUS.
> 
> Or did you mean if the affiliate links were true? amzn.to is an Amazon-specific URL shortener (as opposed to non-specific ones like bitly or tinyurl which can redirect to any site); if you open one, it redirects to and shows you the full Amazon URL. For example, the first one in the post I originally replied to, "amzn.to/2PCKxnn" redirects to this massive mess:
> 
> ...


NAD-
Not that he needs defending but Houston has been a contributor to some great deals on this thread for as long as I've been a member. Newcomers that haven't been on the thread long are keen to accuse him of working for multiple companies and getting kickbacks as he's consistently posting a lot of lower end watch deals from various vendors. I was just hoping that it wasn't meant to start a feud because that has happened plenty in the past and doesn't usually end well.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Right?!?! Good grief!


Now that I have had time to reflect on it, it may have been a return.

There was no protector on the crystal, and the case back sticker was half torn off. I don't know if these come with a protector on the crown, but if so, it was missing as well. Researching eBay completed sales show that pre-owned SRP775s are going for less than the $215 I initially paid.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Bob_the_Wino said:


> Sometimes digging up info from Citizen is like pulling teeth. The AT4010-50E uses the E650 module (if Jomashop is correct), which only receives signal from the US and German transmitters according to Citizen's online manual (via https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/setting-instructions.html). I couldn't find anything on range though. Their earlier A-T modules which received from WWVB couldn't generally get signal in NYC or anywhere else that far or farther from Ft Collins, CO, while their later ones equipped with "Perfex Multi 3000" could. This is a little confusing, since "Perfex" is their shock recovery system, which shouldn't have anything to do with radio reception; adding to that confusion is that their earlier iteration was simply called "Perfex" and their revision is "Perfex Multi 3000," with no versioning to clarify if someone means "Perfex" as a specific reference to the earlier version, or as a generic reference to either.


Just for reference, I have a watch with the H149 module (which I think is one of the older ones) and it syncs every night on my windowsill in Queens, NYC.


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

Trying to buy the citizen gran touring but the app is not showing the 25 % off. I did got the email saying that is on my wallet but it doenst work on the watch or any other stuff, only show 15 off.


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

It does work. Just tried it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Bob_the_Wino said:


> Apologies for any breach in etiquette; I didn't think it was any greater an impropriety than asking how much someone paid for a watch, which seems to be perfectly acceptable here, though it's not the sort of thing I'd usually ask of anyone outside of WUS.
> 
> Or did you mean if the affiliate links were true? amzn.to is an Amazon-specific URL shortener (as opposed to non-specific ones like bitly or tinyurl which can redirect to any site); if you open one, it redirects to and shows you the full Amazon URL. For example, the first one in the post I originally replied to, "amzn.to/2PCKxnn" redirects to this massive mess:
> 
> ...


HR did spend time to research and post the deals. I think it's only fair for his work. The important thing is he doesn't force anyone to click on his links. You have the option to go straight to the website, click or not to click, or skip his posts altogether. My personal opinion is his deals are generally good.


----------



## Boourns (Feb 28, 2017)

fandi said:


> HR did spend time to research and post the deals. I think it's only fair for his work. The important thing is he doesn't force anyone to click on his links. You have the option to go straight to the website, click or not to click, or skip his posts altogether. My personal opinion is his deals are generally good.


Also, it's not like it costs more to buy the watch through his links. It just means he makes a couple bucks that Amazon would otherwise keep for itself. I've got no problem with it.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

Citizen Promaster Diver Eco-Drive - $125 with code CZ125

https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-bn0150-28e.html


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*ADMIN NOTE: Referral Link Removed*


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Luminox 5027 T25 tritium GMT Swiss quartz, 45mm, 200m WR, *$168 after HOLIDAY20* code (tested). eBay new: $231. Amazon: $260.

https://www.mygiftstop.com/products...ne-strap-gmt-dive-watch?variant=7461993250873

Image from Bodying-sg (469 SGD):


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*ADMIN NOTE: Referral Links Removed*


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

RyanD said:


> Amazon pays 7% on watch referral links according to their payout table.


Since it's an abuse of our hospitality we give permanent vacations to members who post referral links here.


----------



## Bob_the_Wino (Oct 10, 2018)

*By Grabthar's Hammer, not a savings.*



BostonCharlie said:


> I took your initial post as a (possibly snarky) rhetorical question, but I think it's a fair topic for discussion. I imagine some heads-up followers are part-time speculators, for example, and we've hashed that out before.


Thanks for the response. I think a number here have taken my posts the wrong way. Affiliate links would seem to fit in with other savings schemes like eBates, I'm just not sure they're worth the bother. At any rate, I'm not interested in getting involved in flamewars, much less starting any. Time spend arguing online is time not spent ensuring resident dogs are getting their USRDA of tummyrubs and stick retrievals. About the only criticism I'd level is that it'd probably be appropriate to disclose if your links may earn you kickbacks, same as reviewers should mention if they got the product free or discounted in exchange for the review. As Boourns points out though, it shouldn't have any effect on the price you pay*.



> When I post deals I like to think that Watchuseek will see some commission from click-though sales.


Rather unlikely is my guess. While the linked site will in most cases know where someone clicked through from, there's not necessarily any motivation for them to pay for it. The banner ads at the top are more likely to do so, depending on their deal with WUS--or they could just be paying a flat rate per month for the adspace regardless of clicks.



> I also use an ad blocker.


There are very good reasons to do that. It's a tangent I'm not going to go on here in public past saying I can't blame anyone for blocking ads.



> The surprise was the money I earned from the other things people bought after they followed my link.


I do recall hearing that an affiliate link can also affect additional products within a certain time period. Since you aren't doing affiliate links anymore, I'm guessing you didn't find it worth the effort on the whole?

*Directly anyway. Basic economics would suggest that the cost of advertising will have to be covered by sales one way or another, of course.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

fandi said:


> HR did spend time to research and post the deals. I think it's only fair for his work. The important thing is he doesn't force anyone to click on his links. You have the option to go straight to the website, click or not to click, or skip his posts altogether. My personal opinion is his deals are generally good.


Many times over the years the general consensus has been that affiliate links are not acceptable when it is just as easy to post a link without it. This was the case when when this issue came up with Massdrop and Touch of Modern in the past.

I don't care which way is accepted but if affiliate links are approved then I will likely find out how to do that with Amazon myself. A deal is a deal right?


----------



## Bob_the_Wino (Oct 10, 2018)

nyonya said:


> Just for reference, I have a watch with the H149 module (which I think is one of the older ones) and it syncs every night on my windowsill in Queens, NYC.


Yes, H149 is the older "Perfex." The manuals for it and other Perfex modules actually state NYC is out of range, which is what I was going on. That's interesting to me to hear yours syncs without issue, since I've been passing over older modules as I'm also beyond their officially supported range. I've also read elsewhere on WUS that wrapping your watch to a steel pole helps with reception.

Rather unintuitively, H145 has the newer "Perfex Multi 3000." I'm sure they have some sort of logic to their numbering.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Since it's an abuse of our hospitality we give permanent vacations to members who post referral links here.


And boom goes the dynamite. Hope HR isn't permanently banned. What a strange day on the forum

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

I don't have any issue with affiliate links but if they are not permitted then this rule should be added to the General Rules so that everyone is clear about it.

On a side note, I sincerely hope HoustonReal is not given any "permanent vacations" as he has contributed more to this forum (not just this thread) than the majority of its members.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

When someone clicks an Amazon link on Watchuseek, the forum automatically adds the Watchuseek affiliate tag to the URL (you'll see it as "tag=vs-watchuseek-convert-20"), and the forum benefits financially if you complete the purchase. This seems to me a fair and rightful activity by the forum owner, and an easy way for us to support the forum without any additional out-of-pocket cost (since Amazon pays the affiliate fee and the price is the same to us either way).

By using an Amazon link shortener, HoustonReal was short-circuiting the automated Watchuseek affiliate tag and capturing the affiliate fees for himself. That's setting aside any question about whether undisclosed affiliate links are proper in the first place, which the moderators appear to have settled.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Rule 5

5. No posts promoting raffles, auctions, surveys, contests, coupons, marketing campaigns, commercial ventures, businesses, or related activities will be allowed without prior approval by WatchUSeek. All non-sponsors who wish to make posts of this nature should contact an Administrator, Moderator at Large, or a forum Moderator.

In essence, if you post a deal here with or without a link were you have a financial interest in the sale of the product you are advertising and promoting on here for free, and it's against the rules unless permission has been given (for a price?). It's only fair to all members that there be full disclosure when the posted deal entails self promotion for remuneration. This is completely different from posting a deal, or available discount offers at Ebay, Ebates, shopping sites and the like were the information is being provided without any form of compensation, except for a possible thank you from other members and their generous deal postings in return.

I hope HR is allowed to come back - clean. 

Don't really care if some form of advertising is allowed to be posted here as long as it is not taken over by vendors (a vendor/marketing thread for this would be ideal) just that it be disclosed.


----------



## Driven762 (Nov 24, 2018)

Someone in here posted an eBay link where you can purchase a 40% off kohl’s coupon for .99 cents. Is that legit and if so can someone post that link again? Does that run all the time if it’s legit or only during certain sales?

I’ve got some kohl’s cash that expires on the 31st. Hoping to snag something at a good discount. Waiting to see if they have anymore good sales before the end of the year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Since it's an abuse of our hospitality we give permanent vacations to members who post referral links here.


Uhhh....


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Bob_the_Wino said:


> Yes, H149 is the older "Perfex." The manuals for it and other Perfex modules actually state NYC is out of range, which is what I was going on. That's interesting to me to hear yours syncs without issue, since I've been passing over older modules as I'm also beyond their officially supported range. I've also read elsewhere on WUS that wrapping your watch to a steel pole helps with reception.
> 
> Rather unintuitively, H145 has the newer "Perfex Multi 3000." I'm sure they have some sort of logic to their numbering.


I think my windowsill is metal so that may have something to do with it  The watch does not sync in my watch box.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

fandi said:


> HR did spend time to research and post the deals. I think it's only fair for his work. The important thing is he doesn't force anyone to click on his links. You have the option to go straight to the website, click or not to click, or skip his posts altogether. My personal opinion is his deals are generally good.


NAD - This is a NEW, unwritten rule that has just been imposed, or at least has never been previously enforced.

Yes, I have posted affiliate links because they didn't cost anybody an extra dime. I am not alone, as I have seen many other members doing the same thing. Now WUS wants to have all the affiliate links. The downside of course, is that it does take some of the incentive away from researching and posting deals. I always researched the posts to make an honest effort to only post deals that really were deals, the lowest available prices currently available. Again, *no WUS member ever paid an extra cent by clicking on an affiliate link*, and I was compensated less than minimum wage for all the hours I've spent posting deals.

As for the accusation that the Amazon shortened links were used to get around WUS co-opting the affiliate marketing, this is just not true. I was not even aware that WatchUSeek automatically adds their WUS affiliate link to any Amazon hyperlinks. Once someone has an Amazon affiliate account, they get a browser ad-on called Site Stripe, that automatically generates these "https://amzn.to/" links. They are done for convenience, since they make it a bit easier to copy and paste links for specific items.

I will do as the Admin has requested, and remove any links from the past week. I just hope that this new rule is enforced in a consistent and fair manner, instead of just making me the public scapegoat.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

That was me. I have no idea if it works now. It was live when I posted it.



Driven762 said:


> Someone in here posted an eBay link where you can purchase a 40% off kohl's coupon for .99 cents. Is that legit and if so can someone post that link again? Does that run all the time if it's legit or only during certain sales?
> 
> I've got some kohl's cash that expires on the 31st. Hoping to snag something at a good discount. Waiting to see if they have anymore good sales before the end of the year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


> When someone clicks an Amazon link on Watchuseek, the forum automatically adds the Watchuseek affiliate tag to the URL (you'll see it as "tag=vs-watchuseek-convert-20"), and the forum benefits financially if you complete the purchase. This seems to me a fair and rightful activity by the forum owner, and an easy way for us to support the forum without any additional out-of-pocket cost (since Amazon pays the affiliate fee and the price is the same to us either way).
> 
> By using an Amazon link shortener, HoustonReal was short-circuiting the automated Watchuseek affiliate tag and capturing the affiliate fees for himself. That's setting aside any question about whether undisclosed affiliate links are proper in the first place, which the moderators appear to have settled.


Just an FYI for everyone. No affiliate/referrel links is a common rule that I have seen in several other enthusiast community forums I belong to.


----------



## Bob_the_Wino (Oct 10, 2018)

*Nary A Discount.*



thedius said:


> I don't have any issue with affiliate links but if they are not permitted then this rule should be added to the General Rules so that everyone is clear about it.
> 
> On a side note, I sincerely hope HoustonReal is not given any "permanent vacations" as he has contributed more to this forum (not just this thread) than the majority of its members.


One problem with site-specific rules is that once you've been on enough sites, you tend to remember the ones most places have in common and forget which site is picky about which less-common rule. So I concur, and hope the administration would be good enough to ask a long-time user who doesn't appear to be malicious in intent to stop doing it, rather than bring the banhammer down as their first recourse.



uvalaw2005 said:


> When someone clicks an Amazon link on Watchuseek, the forum automatically adds the Watchuseek affiliate tag to the URL (you'll see it as "tag=vs-watchuseek-convert-20")


Odd. I just dug up some posts with unshortened Amazon links to find out why I never noticed this before. Looks like it's because it's not happening for me. Here's one of the posts I tried:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...2018-a-4604625-post47675479.html#post47675479

Whether I copy the link location or click it and see what the URL bar reveals, there's still no affiliate tag. Are you seeing any in that post's links?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Just an FYI for everyone. No affiliate/referrel links is a common rule that I have seen in several other enthusiast community forums I belong to.


And bargain/deal posts are also not allowed.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Bob_the_Wino said:


> *Nary A Discount.*
> 
> One problem with site-specific rules is that once you've been on enough sites, you tend to remember the ones most places have in common and forget which site is picky about which less-common rule. So I concur, and hope the administration would be good enough to ask a long-time user who doesn't appear to be malicious in intent to stop doing it, rather than bring the banhammer down as their first recourse.
> 
> ...


Yes, after clicking through I see the affiliate tag in the URL, just after the Amazon item code (e.g. "/B07BFJ3MPR/?tag=vs-watchuseek-convert-20")


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

Peace N Time said:


> Citizen Promaster Diver Eco-Drive - $125 with code CZ125
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-bn0150-28e.html
> 
> View attachment 13720093


I was looking at the blue version the other day. One dealer on Ebay had a listing for $129 plus 10% off coupon. Missed that deal. I wonder if the code works for the blue one on Joma?

****Update - Answer to my own question - the code doesn't work on the blue. Bummer.****


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

I feel bad about this situation. You have posted many excellent deals that have saved people money. I understand and appreciate that it takes effort and time to find these deals and if you derive some compensation that is only fair.

On the other hand, I understand the site's POV.

It would be great if there was a compromise solution. For example, on today's Amazon Citizen Watch Sale, you would disclose that you are providing a referral link; and there would be a requirement to post a WUS site referral link as well. Then people would have the choice of who to compensate. Just one thought.



HoustonReal said:


> NAD - This is a NEW, unwritten rule that has just been imposed, or at least has never been previously enforced.
> 
> Yes, I have posted affiliate links because they didn't cost anybody an extra dime. I am not alone, as I have seen many other members doing the same thing. Now WUS wants to have all the affiliate links. The downside, of course is that it does take some of the incentive away from researching and posting deals. I always researched the posts to make an honest effort to only post deals that really were deals, the lowest available prices currently available. Again, *no WUS member ever paid an extra cent by clicking on an affiliate link*, and I was compensated less than minimum wage for all the hours I've spent posting deals.
> 
> I will do as the Admin has requested, and remove any links from the past week. I just hope that this new rule is enforced in a consistent and fair manner, instead of just making me the public scapegoat.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

xmonger said:


> I was looking at the blue version the other day. One dealer on Ebay had a listing for $129 plus 10% off coupon. Missed that deal. I wonder if the code works for the blue one on Joma?


The code only works for the black one, I just tried for the blue with no go.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> And bargain/deal posts are also not allowed.


I can think of three other community sites right off the top of my head that allow bargain/deal posts, but not affiliate/referral links.

Anyway I did not post that to create some sort of debate. It just seemed that some people were surprised about such a policy, and they might benefit from knowing that it is not uncommon, in my experience.


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

Yep, thanks. Found out the hard way, by trying to check out.



Peace N Time said:


> The code only works for the black one, I just tried for the blue with no go.


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

Peace N Time said:


> Citizen Promaster Diver Eco-Drive - $125 with code CZ125
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-bn0150-28e.html
> 
> View attachment 13720093


Just as a point of reference, I saw this watch at a jewellers here in Australia yesterday, with ticket price of $AUD499. 
Mark up here is ridiculous.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

sledgod said:


> Just as a point of reference, I saw this watch at a jewellers here in Australia yesterday, with ticket price of $AUD499.
> Mark up here is ridiculous.
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


That's just the MSRP of that watch. It's $400 here in Canada at all the ADs. Got mine for $140 cad from Amazon months back.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Dreyfuss & Co. Swiss quartz on flash sale at Watches2U (so no add'l discount code), *$104*. International seller. List $440.

Seeing more Dreyfuss in the flash deals lately.

UPDATE: their 'flash deal' stock is gone -- back to $220. They tease. This isn't the first time this model's been one of their flash deals, so if you like it follow their flash deals page. They sometimes show previews of upcoming deals.

https://www.watches2u.com/watches/d...19-mens-1924-silver-steel-bracelet-watch.html


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Another flash deal from W2U. This must be the least-loved G-Steel: *$104*. And it's MB6 atomic! It was $131 in an October flash sale. Model GST-W300G-1A2ER.

UPDATE: Their flash deals don't stack with their coupons.

Looks like you could get replacement silver hands for ~$14 + S&H from PacParts. No idea how hard they are to change.

https://www.watches2u.com/watches/casio/gst-w300g-1a2er-mens-g-shock-watch.html


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

Just bought a Citizen Men's Eco-Drive Stainless Steel Watch with Day/Date, BM8475-26E  *$59.99*
(through the WUS site link to the Amazon Citizen Sale)









https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-...ainless+Steel+Watch+with+Day/Date,+BM8475-26E


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

BostonCharlie said:


> Luminox 5027 T25 tritium GMT Swiss quartz, 45mm, 200m WR, *$168 after HOLIDAY20* code (tested). eBay new: $231. Amazon: $260.
> 
> https://www.mygiftstop.com/products...ne-strap-gmt-dive-watch?variant=7461993250873
> 
> Image from Bodying-sg (469 SGD):


I have this watch. The difference between the white tubes and the blue tubes at 12 and on the GMT hand is quite a bit more subtle than this image shows.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> And bargain/deal posts are also not allowed.


Yeah, so this is an issue.


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> That's just the MSRP of that watch. It's $400 here in Canada at all the ADs. Got mine for $140 cad from Amazon months back.


You'd be lucky to talk them (B&M stores) down by more than about $50. Even when on sale, you are probably lucky to see them within a couple hundred of OS price. 
Starbuy are about the only retailer in Australia that have good local prices

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Elkins45 said:


> I have this watch. The difference between the white tubes and the blue tubes at 12 and on the GMT hand is quite a bit more subtle than this image shows.


(NAD) How's the brightness of the tritium in your opinion, if you don't mind me asking? The thing that holds me back most is that it has T25 not T100 tubes. I've had T100 watches before, but I bought them either used or NOS, so the tubes were old and likely faded. Never had a watch with T25 tubes. I don't have the experience to judge how bright new T25 vs T100 tritium tubes are.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

ManOnTime said:


> *NAD*
> 
> I owned an SRP775 for all of ten minutes today. Beautiful watch with perfect alignment. In the clearance section and out the door at JC Penney for $215. Get to the car and noticed it was in the wrong box. When inside to ask for the right one, and they didn't have it. I don't know if this is true for all Penney's, but this one takes the watches out of the boxes and then just puts the purchase in a random box without checking it if matches the model.
> 
> ...


Should have kept it at that price unless you were planning on wearing the correct box. Who cares about a box anyway?


----------



## Samginko (Feb 28, 2018)

I owned a Luminox t25. After about eight years it got very dim. Could only see it in pitch black.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Should have kept it at that price unless you were planning on wearing the correct box. Who cares about a box anyway?


Agreed but again, after further thought it was pretty obvious it was a returned item.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

All this referral link talk....

I wonder how I can monetize my stats collecting. A lot of hours have gone in to those....

(I kid, I kid. Don't ban me.)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

ManOnTime said:


> Agreed but again, after further thought it was pretty obvious it was a returned item.


Yeah I read that after I replied. However if it was keeping good time, and had no visible marks, I'd probably have kept it.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

ManOnTime said:


> All this referral link talk....
> 
> I wonder how I can monetize my stats collecting. A lot of hours have gone in to those....
> 
> (I kid, I kid. Don't ban me.)


Well, as already discussed, you stats are not very scientific so... :roll:

(I kid also of course, your stats are great  )


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

thedius said:


> Well, as already discussed, you stats are not very scientific so... :roll:


The sleepless nights I've spent pacing the halls, wracked with guilt.... :-d


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

NAD
Any good place in Portland for watch bargain hunting?
TIA


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

flypanam said:


> (NAD) How's the brightness of the tritium in your opinion, if you don't mind me asking? The thing that holds me back most is that it has T25 not T100 tubes. I've had T100 watches before, but I bought them either used or NOS, so the tubes were old and likely faded. Never had a watch with T25 tubes. I don't have the experience to judge how bright new T25 vs T100 tritium tubes are.


Well, it doesn't fare well in comparison to my other tritium watches, but I can't really expect it to because white and blue are some of the dimmest colors of tritium tubes. Watches with green tubes are always going to outshine it unless they are much older. Having said that, I have no problem telling the time under any lighting conditions. I wore mine on one of my Grand Canyon hikes on a NATO and I appreciated the light weight and nighttime capability. I also scratched the bejeebers out of the crystal on a big hunk of granite.


----------



## cuonglaiphoto (Mar 10, 2014)

NAD.

After reading lots and lots of deals, is there any great deal of the Omega or compatible brands?

Thanks mucho

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

To comment further, the difference between a T100 and a T25 has to do with the total amount of tritium the watch contains. If I understand correctly there’s really no such thing as a T100 tube. A T100 watch just has more or larger tubes so the total amount of tritium exceeds a certain set level. They appear brighter because there’s more tritium, not ‘better’ tritium.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

BostonCharlie said:


> Another flash deal from W2U. This must be the least-loved G-Steel: *$104*. And it's MB6 atomic! It was $131 in an October flash sale. Model GST-W300G-1A2ER.
> 
> Looks like you could get replacement silver hands for ~$14 + S&H from PacParts. No idea how hard they are to change.
> 
> https://www.watches2u.com/watches/casio/gst-w300g-1a2er-mens-g-shock-watch.html


Also on the page is a 10% off code. DMR10. So $83.84 shipped to the US.

Gah. Don't need another watch


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

dumpweed said:


> NAD
> Any good place in Portland for watch bargain hunting?
> TIA


Watchworks (downtown) has a good preowned selection, but at high prices.

Otherwise, there's always Costco.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I didn’t realize referral links for individuals were a thing. Silly on my part as an entity; website, reviewer blog, or individual are viewed the same by Amazon but I just never made the connection.

I’m also torn a little in my reaction to this revelation, for me anyway, that some members here have monetized deal posting. I don’t post as many deals as I once did, mainly because I’m not actively shopping for watches ATM, but I used to search for and post deals somewhat frequently.

It’s a little bit of work, not dirty manual labor work but it takes some effort to find a deal, find a decent picture, verify that it’s actually a deal and then put it together coherently in a post with a properly functioning link. And sometimes you screw up by not checking all the sites and missing a better price somewhere, that doesn’t feel very good. 

Many regular contributors spend a lot of time researching and posting great deals here and their only reward, I thought, was a like or a quoted post with a “Thanks for the deal” comment.

I realize the “deal” isn’t worse because of the embedded referral link but it does seem a little distasteful. On the other hand, I wonder how many more deal posts we would see in this thread if the posters were paid for their efforts?

BTW, I’m not accusing anyone of doing anything as I’m not certain I really care if you’re paid for the referral or not. Truthfully, if I found a great deal on a great watch I really wanted I might want the poster to get something for their efforts.

I’m not sure I’ve fully worked this out in my head yet. It has been a weird day for this thread.


----------



## FSTRN (Nov 19, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> To comment further, the difference between a T100 and a T25 has to do with the total amount of tritium the watch contains. If I understand correctly there's really no such thing as a T100 tube. A T100 watch just has more or larger tubes so the total amount of tritium exceeds a certain set level. They appear brighter because there's more tritium, not 'better' tritium.


Ahhh....but more IS better!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Andy-S said:


> Also on the page is a 10% off code. DMR10. So $83.84 shipped to the US.
> 
> Gah. Don't need another watch


Various offers beyond the Flash Deal wouldn't stack for me.

$103.85 is the best price that I could take to checkout.

Not a compelling enough price for me to bite.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> I didn't realize referral links for individuals were a thing. Silly on my part as an entity; website, reviewer blog, or individual are viewed the same by Amazon but I just never made the connection.
> 
> I'm also torn a little in my reaction to this revelation, for me anyway, that some members here have monetized deal posting. I don't post as many deals as I once did, mainly because I'm not actively shopping for watches ATM, but I used to search for and post deals somewhat frequently.
> 
> ...


Whew. Got that off your chest.

LOL?

Yeah, making money off this thread should be banned.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

tommy_boy said:


> Various offers beyond the Flash Deal wouldn't stack for me.
> 
> $103.85 is the best price that I could take to checkout.
> 
> Not a compelling enough price for me to bite.


I was saying I could get checked out at that, but I edited. Now it's not letting it go through and gives me an error.

Looking it up, this watch is very large at 52MM. Not sure I'd want that. I like large watches on my 7.25" wrist, but that might be too much.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Yeah, making money off this thread should be banned.


Curiosity has me wondering if that should also include those who utilize this thread just to flip watches on f29/eBay/etc for profit.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

dumpweed said:


> NAD
> Any good place in Portland for watch bargain hunting?
> TIA


A couple catch-all suggestions: some G-Shock deals are being found at Nordstrom Rack, and i regularly find a G-Shock, Victorinox or Citizen at our TJ Maxx.


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

ManOnTime said:


> Curiosity has me wondering if that should also include those who utilize this thread just to flip watches on f29/eBay/etc for profit.


I think that's pretty rare. Some may try but I doubt they find much success. WIS are pretty savvy about sniffing out deals and generally know what you paid or should have paid for a certain watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

Floydboy said:


> I think that's pretty rare. Some may try but I doubt they find much success. WIS are pretty savvy about sniffing out deals and generally know what you paid or should have paid for a certain watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes people underappreciate how difficult it is to *make money* flipping the deals here, especially considering labor/opportunity costs. Many will try (see the Dagaz Thunderbolt wave on F29, cough cough), only to realize that so-called profit barely meets minimum wages.

After all, when re-selling new or near new watches, your real competitors are Amazon, Ashford, the gooroo etc or even the brands themselves, all of who enjoy cost basis that are far below your amazing deal prices .


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

son2silver said:


> Floydboy said:
> 
> 
> > I think that's pretty rare. Some may try but I doubt they find much success. WIS are pretty savvy about sniffing out deals and generally know what you paid or should have paid for a certain watch.
> ...


Very true, flipping deal watches is not a lucrative business plan.

If people get upset at flippers, I understand but I don't agree. Everyone has a right to get paid for their labor. They aren't driving up prices, it's the manufacturers and dealers. The mark up on quality watches is huge.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

xmonger said:


> Very true, flipping deal watches is not a lucrative business plan.
> 
> If people get upset at flippers, I understand but I don't agree. Everyone has a right to get paid for their labor. They aren't driving up prices, it's the manufacturers and dealers. The mark up on quality watches is huge.


But they make it more difficult for someone that wants to own and love the watch to get a good deal. Seems to miss the spirit of this thread to flip.

We are presumably posting deals to help other watch lovers, not help someone make 50 bucks.

Just my opinion.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

dumpweed said:


> NAD
> Any good place in Portland for watch bargain hunting?
> TIA


Hit me up by PM if you want links to the watches I have on Craigslist right now in Portland.

I hit every watch store downtown two weeks ago. Packouz and Ben Bridge don't have anything amazing for "deals". Ben Bridge does have the ADLC black Cartier Santos from last year at full retail, but it might be getting harder to find.

WatchWorks really has the best selection of used by far and they are great people. But yes, their prices can be a bit high. Still there are reasonable deals to be had and prices are negotiable. Considering that all used watches are freshly serviced and include a two year warranty it might be worth paying a bit more over the market low. So, for example, right now they have a Rolex GMT 16710 coke for $9,200, but if you can negotiate down to $8,500 that's a reasonable deal. They also have the Batman BLNR for $11,000 and the low on Chrono24 is $10,500. Still seems insane to me compared to new retail, but you are paying a premium consistent with the market. I got a very mint 2007 Sea Dweller there last month for $7,600, not a smoking deal, but reasonable. They have another Sea Dweller and Deep Sea there right now. Tudor Ranger is not priced too bad either. Tudor Black Bay Bronze used is listed at full new retail new while Packouz five blocks away has the same watch brand new in the case for the same price... that deal defies all logic - so again some decent deals, some just too high. Either way it's worth a look. You will NOT find stainless steel Rolex, Patek Philippe, or Panerai anywhere else in a watch case in Portland. Still, these are expensive options for this thread. If you want under $800... well then there's Costco and TJ Maxx.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Whew. Got that off your chest.
> 
> LOL?
> 
> Yeah, making money off this thread should be banned.


Why? If it's not that linker personal sale and they makes small bit of coin for their work than I say why not. WUS is why not, they want the money and couldn't figure it out until someone pointed it out.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

cuonglaiphoto said:


> NAD.
> 
> After reading lots and lots of deals, is there any great deal of the Omega or compatible brands?
> 
> ...


Here are a few. Don't expect bargain prices on Omega though. I still feel the prices are good. 
Omega AT GMT on bracelet for $3895 with promo code BF3MG400. Retail $7900
https://www.jomashop.com/omega-watch-23110432201001.html
Omega AT blue dial with horizontal teak dial for $3495 after promo code CM2MG275. Retail $5500
https://www.jomashop.com/omega-watch-220-10-41-21-03-002.html
Omega AT Annual Calendar for $4295 after promo code MG600. Retail $8400.
https://www.jomashop.com/omega-watch-231-10-43-22-03-002.html
Omega PO for $3375 after promo code PBFMG620. Retail $7800.
https://www.jomashop.com/omega-watch-232-92-38-20-03-001.html









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bargain. Momentum Torpedo quartz divers w/ lume dial, screw-down crown, 200m WR, 44mm x 12mm, mineral crystal (per spec sheet), nato strap, tiny date, *$99 incl. free shipping*:

https://www.momentumwatch.com/products/torpedo-nylon

Or $74 + $7.45 S&H from a small seller on eBay:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/St-Moritz-Momentum-Torpedo-Watch-White-Face-Black-Nylon-Band/223260357828

Image from Amazon ($99 here or here):









Here is a lume shot from this seller:


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

forbesguthrie said:


> NAD
> 
> I received my $274 FC, and wanted post a quick pick for anyone still waiting for theirs. I see that they're currently sold out. It came in the right packaging with tags, and included the e-tag fitness dongle on the strap, but it didn't have the USB dock/cable. I would never use it so it doesn't bother me. Sorry for the terrible photo quality, and for still having the wrapper on it (still evaluating it). The dial is super interesting; light grey in some conditions, and dark in others. For the price it seems a great deal.
> 
> ...


The dock and cable are inside the cushion. You have to open it to get them out.


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

sarb017 $356...go go go 
https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Japane...e=UTF8&qid=1544860802&sr=8-3&keywords=sarb033


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

sarb035 too
https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Japane...e=UTF8&qid=1544861732&sr=8-1&keywords=sarb035

sarb033 not today.
above link says 033 because that is how i found it.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Out of stock


Sarbie said:


> sarb017 $356...go go go
> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Japane...e=UTF8&qid=1544860802&sr=8-3&keywords=sarb033


Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Ships next year... maybe


Sarbie said:


> sarb035 too
> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Japane...e=UTF8&qid=1544861732&sr=8-1&keywords=sarb035
> 
> sarb033 not today.
> above link says 033 because that is how i found it.


Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Haven't been tracking prices, but this seems like a good deal, especially from an AD and forum sponsor.
Longines Hydroconquest Automatic for $829. Retail $1275. Joma $895.
https://shop.topperjewelers.com/col...ts/longines-hydroconquest-sport-l3-641-4-56-6









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

Aeryn said:


> Ships next year... maybe
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


Pretty sure the 035 will ship straight away...if the 017 ships next year....well it's only 3 weeks away.

How long can these last? My 033 I got from amazon last month has 2017 production date.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

FSTRN said:


> Ahhh....but more IS better!


As with most things more is indeed better.


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

buzz123 said:


> I've purchased 3 watches from them and they all came reall fast, I think like 5 days to the Chicago area.


You were right, about 5 days! Really happy with this purchase and Creation Watches delivery, well packaged, speedy delivery, and I really, really like this Bambino, its my first Orient Automatic and I'm really impressed with what I got for $100, its comfortable, I couldn't find even a minor defect/flaw, running about 5 seconds fast a day, and it just seems, I dunno, "nice" I guess. I'm going to pay more attention to Orient watch deals in the future. Thanks again for the tip on the ebay discount code!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Sarbie said:


> Pretty sure the 035 will ship straight away...if the 017 ships next year....well it's only 3 weeks away.
> 
> How long can these last? My 033 I got from amazon last month has 2017 production date.


I ordered a SARB035 from Amazon around Black Friday, and even then the shipping estimate was 1-3 months, and that hasn't changed, so I wouldn't expect to receive it before next year.


----------



## adamfink1 (Jul 29, 2018)

mleok said:


> Sarbie said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty sure the 035 will ship straight away...if the 017 ships next year....well it's only 3 weeks away.
> ...


If at all. Not sure if these will ever get back in stock.

I'm in the same boat. Went in with zero expectations, so not disappointed if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

cuica said:


> Another alternative to Erika's Originals straps for 10,39€:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! I've got one of those ordered from Ali also, dang it, I paid $11.63 though


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=) ->> Here it says model year is 2011 : is the watch "new" but stored in a safe since 2011 ? -->> Also : Do you know how are they shipping to Europe please ? (no account there to try) Thank you


Amazon specs say 15 mm thick? are they really that thick or is that a typo?


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

You didn’t get your sarb035? I have been following on amazon and earlier this week they became available again for a few days.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Sampsonti said:


> Why? If it's not that linker personal sale and they makes small bit of coin for their work than I say why not. WUS is why not, they want the money and couldn't figure it out until someone pointed it out.


I don't have a problem with WUS making money they ways they do, with the rest of us here for a hobby. Making click cash turns it into something different than a hobby.

And frankly, we already have enough shilling here. Most people can't see it, but it's going on.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Ebay coupon


How to redeem your Coupon:

Shop for eligible items. (See below for exclusions).
Enter the Coupon code in the redemption code field: PICKUPSALE
Pay for your item by 12:00 AM Pacific Time on December 16, 2018


Terms & Conditions:

This Coupon is a 10% discount in the following categories: Cameras & Photo, Cell Phones & Accessories, Computers/Tablets & Networking, Consumer Electronics, Video Games & Consoles; and a 15% discount in all other categories subject to exclusions below. The Coupon is valid from 7:00 AM PT on December 15, 2018 until 12:00 AM PT on December 16, 2018. No minimum purchase required. The Coupon discount is capped at a maximum value of $75. Discount applies to the purchase price (excluding shipping, handling, and taxes) of eligible items on eBay.com, cafr.ebay.ca and ebay.ca.



*Eligible items exclude warranties and protection plans, as well as items from the Gift Cards & Coupons, Vehicles in eBay Motors, and Real Estate categories. Eligible items also exclude select items in the Coins and Paper Money category: Paper Money World, Paper Money US, Publications and Supplies, Virtual Currency, and Bullion.



Coupon must be used within a single transaction (and can include multiple eligible items), while supplies last. Max one redemption per user.



Only eBay users registered on ebay.com, ebay.ca and cafr.ebay.ca, with an address located in the United States, Canada, Latin America or the Caribbean are eligible for the Coupon. Valid only for purchases from ebay.com, ebay.ca, and cafr.ebay.ca. Any unused difference between the discount amount, as shown on the Coupon, and the purchase price of an item(s) in a single transaction (or cart) will be forfeited.



Coupon is subject to U.S laws, void where prohibited, not redeemable for cash, has no face value, and cannot be combined with any other Coupon, or when paying with PayPal Credit Easy Payments or Gift Cards. eBay may cancel, amend, or revoke the Coupon at any time including in response to fraudulent activity.


----------



## DavisEcho (Oct 31, 2018)

Thanks for the eBay coupon.








Seiko SRPB77 <$200

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

impetusera said:


> Ebay coupon
> 
> How to redeem your Coupon:
> 
> ...


So I guess tomorrow's rumored coupon won't happen?


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

bbrou33 said:


> So I guess tomorrow's rumored coupon won't happen?


Tomorrow is last day of 12 days of deals. Could be something tomorrow, maybe more maybe less. Different restrictions on use. All we know is what is available right now.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

xmonger said:


> I was looking at the blue version the other day. One dealer on Ebay had a listing for $129 plus 10% off coupon. Missed that deal. I wonder if the code works for the blue one on Joma?
> 
> ****Update - Answer to my own question - the code doesn't work on the blue. Bummer.****


You can grab the blue one from ebay with code PICKUPSALE for $127.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Mens-BN0151-09L-Promaster-ISO-Dive-Blue-Dial-Strap-Watch/223187344430


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

It means it's happening today.



bbrou33 said:


> So I guess tomorrow's rumored coupon won't happen?


----------



## RolandDelacroix (Jul 27, 2017)

BostonCharlie said:


> Another flash deal from W2U. This must be the least-loved G-Steel: *$104*. And it's MB6 atomic! It was $131 in an October flash sale. Model GST-W300G-1A2ER.
> 
> UPDATE: Their flash deals don't stack with their coupons.
> 
> ...


Are we sure this has MB Radio? Looks like only the Jap market version has that, and the part number is different.

Too bad I cant find the black stainless bracelet cheap...


----------



## malizna77 (Dec 30, 2015)

Anyone know is 10 % off on eBay UK include watches? Code: PINCHME

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Glycine Men's 3908.399.C6.TBA9 Combat Sub Automatic 42mm 'Golden Eye' - GL0093 - *$297.50 *from glycine-direct on ebay with code PICKUPSALE

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...TU9:sc:FedExHomeDelivery!15201!US!-1&LH_BIN=1


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

RolandDelacroix said:


> Are we sure this has MB Radio? Looks like only the Jap market version has that, and the part number is different.


Doesn't Multi Band 6 right there on the dial indicate it does?


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

jcombs1 said:


> I didn't realize referral links for individuals were a thing. Silly on my part as an entity; website, reviewer blog, or individual are viewed the same by Amazon but I just never made the connection.
> 
> I'm also torn a little in my reaction to this revelation, for me anyway, that some members here have monetized deal posting. I don't post as many deals as I once did, mainly because I'm not actively shopping for watches ATM, but I used to search for and post deals somewhat frequently.
> 
> ...





Sampsonti said:


> .. WUS is why not, they want the money and couldn't figure it out until someone pointed it out.


NAD

jcombs1, you've summed up heads-up deal hunting perfectly.

I thought it was an open secret about HR's Amazon affiliate links. I suspect that even the Management was turning a blind eye, and here is why. Using a URL shortener works around the way WUS inserts its own affiliate links. At one point the WUS admins 'broke' these shortened URLs (bollixing ManOnTime's report links -- which weren't affiliate links btw), a move by the Management to curb the practice. I guess they changed their minds -- maybe it caused more harm than good. But the fact that the Management knew about the practice of cloaking affiliate links in shortened URLs suggests to me that HR wasn't really flying under their radar. They just took it as a cost of doing business and more trouble than it's worth to pursue.

When folks started talking openly about using affiliate links the Management had to do something and ended up 'making an example' of HR. Even if they didn't want to do this, they had to, otherwise it would become common practice. (Remember, this is all my own speculation -- a product of my caffeinated imagination.)

But I think this possibility points to a helpful life lesson: be discrete. Some matters are best followed-up privately or even silently (by just keeping one's eyes and ears open). This is a lesson I've had to learn and I still screw up sometimes. I know a guy who is a smart go-getter, but he keeps getting fired from different jobs. I don't know the details, but he is a loudmouth and I think he keeps making enemies in his different workplaces. These enemies get him fired. This guy lives a hard life.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Andy-S said:


> Doesn't Multi Band 6 right there on the dial indicate it does?


Yes. It's true that some atomic watches made for specific markets work only with local transmitters (the manual shows which transmitters, in my experience), but "multi band 6" catches all the worldwide transmitters I know of, including US.

Here is Casio's product page for that model: "Radio signal reception (EU, USA, Japan, China)"


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Orient Star Classic Automatic Power Reserve SAF02005S0 - *$176* from creationwatches on ebay after 10% seller discount plus 15% code PICKUPSALE

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orient-Sta...er-Reserve-SAF02005S0-Mens-Watch/283081421201


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Seiko SPRC91 Save the Ocean Turtle is *$220.15* with eBay coupon PICKUPSALE. Cashback and/or eBay Bucks may take it lower.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...Ocean-Divers-Turtle-Watch-SRPC91/113440258169


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Seiko SPRC93 Save the Ocean Samurai is *$230.35* with eBay coupon PICKUPSALE. Cashback and/or eBay Bucks may take it lower.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens-Automatic-Prospex-Samurai-Divers-200M-Watch-SRPC93/192740710932

Another seller has it for $1 more if the other sells out:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...spex-Samurai-Divers-Watch-SRPC93/123360987186

*EDIT*: And since those are both sold out, the next best is *$233.71*:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Seiko-...i-Divers-200M-Mens-Watch-SRPC93-/223250635415


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Seiko SPRC91 Save the Ocean Turtle is *$220.15* with eBay coupon PICKUPSALE. Cashback and/or eBay Bucks may take it lower.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...Ocean-Divers-Turtle-Watch-SRPC91/113440258169
> 
> View attachment 13721591


Dang...went from 0 Turtle to 2 in no time lol...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Seiko SPRC91 Save the Ocean Turtle is *$220.15* with eBay coupon PICKUPSALE. Cashback and/or eBay Bucks may take it lower.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...Ocean-Divers-Turtle-Watch-SRPC91/113440258169
> 
> View attachment 13721591


That is the lowest price I have seen on the STO


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Seiko SPRC93 Save the Ocean Samurai is *$230.35* with eBay coupon PICKUPSALE. Cashback and/or eBay Bucks may take it lower.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens-Automatic-Prospex-Samurai-Divers-200M-Watch-SRPC93/192740710932
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch. Very nicely finished and wears well on smaller wrists.

Mine runs -30s/d, and it is bugging me. This watch deserved a better movement.


----------



## Landed_Alien (Sep 20, 2017)

danktrees said:


> The dock and cable are inside the cushion. You have to open it to get them out.


Sadly not. I knew that's where they would normally be if included in these FC models, but this package doesn't come with it. After digging around, it seems these models don't come with the donge, just the strap (FC sold off the smart tech portion of the company a couple of years ago).

Although Walmart is sold out (and the price has bounced back up), Certified Watch Store is selling these on ebay for $309:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Frederique-Constant-Classics-Grey-Dial-Leather-Strap-Mens-Watch-FC-303LGR5B6/253490536893

Apply the PICKUPSALE 15% off today (not tested), and it would bring this down to*$262* with free shipping.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Oris Williams F1 Day Date Automatic for $399 shipped after promo code PICKUPSALE. Retail $975.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIS-WILLI...952!US!-1&LH_BIN=1&LH_ItemCondition=1000|1500









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

BostonCharlie said:


> NAD
> 
> That sums up heads-up deal hunting perfectly.
> 
> ...


Yes. We definitely want to avoid having it be a "common practice." Whether or not the mods knew is sort of moot, as most of us would probably not want to use this thread if affiliate/referrer linking was allowed. This thread could easily become heavily spammed with affiliate/referrer links to so-called deals. Best if posts in this thread come from members merely wanting to share deals they have found with other members, rather than those seeking monetary benefit from what they post.

Meanwhile, I'm glad this issue was made public. Other than the few who noticed it for themselves and chose not to say anything, this was a practice that was misleading fellow WUS members. Most of the time, I access the website on my phone. I'm not looking at everyone's URLs. I want to be able to accept at face value that people are sharing deals because they think they are good deals, not because they potentially will get a kickback for a sale.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

forbesguthrie said:


> Sadly not. I knew that's where they would normally be if included in these FC models, but this package doesn't come with it. After digging around, it seems these models don't come with the donge, just the strap (FC sold off the smart tech portion of the company a couple of years ago).
> 
> Although Walmart is sold out (and the price has bounced back up), Certified Watch Store is selling these on ebay for $309:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Frederique-Constant-Classics-Grey-Dial-Leather-Strap-Mens-Watch-FC-303LGR5B6/253490536893
> ...


I dunno about the package you received but mine came with the dongle and cable. It's the exact same watch and they were in the cushion.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Seiko SARB065 for $382 after promo code PICKUPSALE. Haven't seen it this low in a while. I paid almost $500 and still think that was worth it.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Seiko-...wigxakO17&LH_BIN=1&LH_ItemCondition=1000|1500









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Bulova 98B320 Automatic Devil Diver Oceanographer Snorkel Watch 21 Jewel Retro
Ebay $438.75 - 15% (pickupsale) = 372.93 (coming down) 99.4% positive feedback seller









Bulova Precisionist Men's 96B252 UHF Quartz Black Dial 43mm Bracelet Watch (MANUFACTURER REFURBISHED)
Ebay $89.99 - 15% = $74.79, 99.9% positive feedback seller

May be able to stack MAsTERCARD code using MC for an additional $10 off.


----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> Glycine Men's 3908.399.C6.TBA9 Combat Sub Automatic 42mm 'Golden Eye' - GL0093 - *$297.50 *from glycine-direct on ebay with code PICKUPSALE
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Me...TU9:sc:FedExHomeDelivery!15201!US!-1&LH_BIN=1
> 
> View attachment 13721499


Thanks for the heads up on this deal. I've been eyeing this watch for a while now and couldn't pass on this price.

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Panatime have their Christmas code up


----------



## cornorama (Nov 4, 2017)

xmonger said:


> Beautiful watch. Very nicely finished and wears well on smaller wrists.
> 
> Mine runs -30s/d, and it is bugging me. This watch deserved a better movement.


Pushed me over the edge once more. I am such a sucker for blue divers.

Thanks to the Original Poster for sending this one out.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

malizna77 said:


> Anyone know is 10 % off on eBay UK include watches? Code: PINCHME
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Why not try it yourself and report back?


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

A different Oris Wiliams F1 for $327 after coupon (store display, no box/papers):

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIS-WILLI...m=163360254955&_trksid=p2047675.c100008.m2219


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Ball Trainmaster Legend for $499 after coupon:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ball-Train...=item2601f4a47c:g:POAAAOSw~-Ja19km:rk:31:pf:0


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Not a deal
Just got the Citizen Grand Touring Diver in today and while Macy's sent it to me in the wrong box, packaging, and it was flopping around inside like a fish out of water I don't see a scratch on it thankfully.

This watch is gorgeous! I think someone mentioned this in a earlier post but the AR make the glass dissappear. I had to hit the glass with my fingernail when I first opened it because I didn't see any! Lol! The band is really solid and well made with screw in links and the bezel lines up perfectly. I also can't say enough about the blue color.... Just an amazing deal and if it is still available I would recommend anyone on the fence to jump on it!!!

Also got my 3 Ague seatbelt natos and they are well worth the full price let alone the price with the discount making it a smoking hot deal! They feel amazing on and the hardware is leaps and bounds better than the other natos I have.

Thanks WUS and bargain seekers for helping me go broke.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

flypanam said:


> Ball Trainmaster Legend for $499 after coupon:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ball-Train...=item2601f4a47c:g:POAAAOSw~-Ja19km:rk:31:pf:0
> 
> View attachment 13721957


Now that is really tempting.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *ADMIN NOTE: Referral Link Removed*


If HR's links will be removed I suspect I will spend less time (and $s) here :-(


----------



## GeneralSkinny (Jul 21, 2017)

Amazon is taking orders on the Alpinist again at $356!
https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless-Leather/dp/B000KG93BQ/


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

NAD

My Ague straps came in today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Junghans Max Bill 38mm Automatic 027/3400.00 and 027/3501.00 are *$524.00* with eBay coupon PICKUPSALE. Cashback and/or eBay Bucks may take it lower.

027/3400.00: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Junghans-0...c-Black-Dial-Leather-Strap-Watch/223228122595









027/3501.00: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Junghans-0...ck-Leather-Strap-38mm-Case-Watch/233003148986


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Good deal?









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

I know this was posted before, but it really is one heck of a deal. Several Bertucci 17mm & 22mm nylon straps are down to $5. I bought one of every color/hardware (PVD and polished). The pics don't do them justice. That buckle is solid metal, not formed and hollow. The nylon is super thick as is the keeper. I actually can't believe these are only $5. These are better than the premium straps from BluShark IMHO.

NAL (non-affiliate link) *LINKY - > *https://bertucciwatchbands.com/collections/bertucci®-a-type-2-ply-w-eyelets-nylon-webbing-bands-7-8-22-mm-size?page=2


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> If HR's links will be removed I suspect I will spend less time (and $s) here :-(


I had always assumed that HoustonReal was directly profiting from the watches he recommended (like maybe he was a distributor or something). I'm not going to lose any sleep over it but profiting from your recommendations without disclosing that detail is a bit sleazy.


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

Cvp33 said:


> I know this was posted before, but it really is one heck of a deal. Several Bertucci 17mm & 22mm nylon straps are down to $5. I bought one of every color/hardware (PVD and polished). The pics don't do them justice. That buckle is solid metal, not formed and hollow. The nylon is super thick as is the keeper. I actually can't believe these are only $5. These are better than the premium straps from BluShark IMHO.
> 
> NAL (non-affiliate link) *LINKY - > *-a-type-2-ply-w-eyelets-nylon-webbing-bands-7-8-22-mm-size?page=2" target="_blank" class="link link--external" rel="nofollow ugc noopener">https://bertucciwatchbands.com/collections/bertucci-a-type-2-ply-w-eyelets-nylon-webbing-bands-7-8-22-mm-size?page=2
> 
> ...


No disrespect, but do they look any better in real life?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

MakaveliSK said:


> Not a deal
> Just got the Citizen Grand Touring Diver in today and while Macy's sent it to me in the wrong box, packaging, and it was flopping around inside like a fish out of water I don't see a scratch on it thankfully.
> 
> This watch is gorgeous! I think someone mentioned this in a earlier post but the AR make the glass dissappear. I had to hit the glass with my fingernail when I first opened it because I didn't see any! Lol! The band is really solid and well made with screw in links and the bezel lines up perfectly. I also can't say enough about the blue color.... Just an amazing deal and if it is still available I would recommend anyone on the fence to jump on it!!!
> ...


That Grand Touring is pure eye candy! Good to hear that no damage was done in shipping. However, I find it completely unacceptable that this fine watch was not in its original box and packaged poorly for shipping. I had heard that Macy's does this as well as Kohls. However, my recent Sieko Samurai purchase from Kohls came in it's original box and was packaged nicely.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

I know it's an eBay day but this seems like a solid deal for a solar Chrono.

Citizen AT2390-82A Eco Drive Chronograph with white face. 40mm case, mineral crystal. Only one available. $99 minus 10% off with coupon code ICE64IY44NUC (tested)

https://www.areatrend.com/us/citizen-mens-eco-drive-at2390-82a-matte-silv-1682122907









Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Refurb Bulova Moon Watches (strap version. generic box. 3 years manufacturer warranty) for a hair under $200 with eBay coupon:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Men...epid=0&hash=item1a64599b24:g:VGEAAOSwNphb2JWV


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

wake said:


> No disrespect, but do they look any better in real life?


None taken. But you are from Kentucky. You're not exactly known for your fashion choices. No offense.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

flypanam said:


> Refurb Bulova Moon Watches (strap version. generic box. 3 years manufacturer warranty) for a hair under $200 with eBay coupon:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Men...epid=0&hash=item1a64599b24:g:VGEAAOSwNphb2JWV
> 
> View attachment 13722315


You won't get the full kit, but that's one heck of a price for the watch alone.


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Cvp33 said:


> None taken. But you are from Kentucky. You're not exactly known for your fashion choices. No offense.
> 
> View attachment 13722369


NAD-

Finger Lickin' Finger Lickin' Finger Lickin' Goooooooooooood


----------



## wake (Oct 28, 2016)

Cvp33 said:


> None taken. But you are from Kentucky. You're not exactly known for your fashion choices. No offense.
> 
> View attachment 13722369


I was actually being serious... 
Just wondered if the straps looked better in non-stock photo format. The riveted eyes (?) look a bit jarring, but I would be interested if they aren't so... but whatever.

To your point, have you ever been to or seen the Kentucky Derby?... Quite the fashion event. 
Besides we all look good with a bourbon in our hand


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

I was serious as well. If the eyelets aren't your thing, then you should probably steer clear. I find the manly, sturdy nature of Bertucci watches a good match with their NATO's, the steel eyelets make them man-proof. As for your derby-fashion......yes if that's your thing then these NATO's will not be your thing.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Cvp33 said:


> I was serious as well. If the eyelets aren't your thing, then you should probably steer clear. I find the manly, sturdy nature of Bertucci watches a good match with their NATO's, the steel eyelets make them man-proof. As for your derby-fashion......yes if that's your thing then these NATO's will not be your thing.
> 
> View attachment 13722401


I'm from Kentucky and I bought a whole bunch of them. They also have several of their 22mm non-eyelet ones on sale for $9, if it's the eyelets that bother you. They also have a couple of Horween leather one for $25.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Seiko SRP775 Gilt Turtle is *$202.30* with eBay coupon PICKUPSALE. Cashback and/or eBay Bucks may take it lower.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Prospex-SRP775K1-Watch/372325577542


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

The green is 22mm and the blue is 26mm.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Seiko SRP779 Pepsi Turtle is *$194.65* with eBay coupon PICKUPSALE. Cashback and/or eBay Bucks may take it lower.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Prospex-SRP779K1-Watch/142623670217


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

NAD-

I need advice. I'm really torn between the STO turtle and the blue Glycine Combat 6 Classic. I love divers but have several, however do not have a turtle yet and have been wanting one for a while. I also really love the look of the Glycine and like the idea of having a 24HR watch.

These decisions are tough enough but throw in the deals and discounts from here make it even harder

Thanks


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical 38mm Brown Dial Handwound (H69429901) is *$276.25* with eBay coupon PICKUPSALE. Cashback and/or eBay Bucks may take it lower.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Hamilt...cal-38mm-Beige-Nylon-Strap-Watch/223285813154


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

flypanam said:


> Refurb Bulova Moon Watches (strap version. generic box. 3 years manufacturer warranty) for a hair under $200 with eBay coupon:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Men...epid=0&hash=item1a64599b24:g:VGEAAOSwNphb2JWV
> 
> View attachment 13722315


Wow !! its from houston !! that AWESOME !!


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

flypanam said:


> Refurb Bulova Moon Watches (strap version. generic box. 3 years manufacturer warranty) for a hair under $200 with eBay coupon:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Men...epid=0&hash=item1a64599b24:g:VGEAAOSwNphb2JWV
> 
> View attachment 13722315


Wow !! its from houston !! that AWESOME !!


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

Regarding PICKUPSALE and MASTERCARD promotions--FYI they don't stack (just tried.) Didn't see that it'd been addressed in this thread, apologies if someone beat me to it and I missed the mention.


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical 38mm Brown Dial Handwound (H69429901) is *$276.25* with eBay coupon PICKUPSALE. Cashback and/or eBay Bucks may take it lower.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Hamilt...cal-38mm-Beige-Nylon-Strap-Watch/223285813154
> 
> View attachment 13722481


NAD

Bought this one earlier today for that price. Cant wait to get it.


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> I know this was posted before, but it really is one heck of a deal. Several Bertucci 17mm & 22mm nylon straps are down to $5. I bought one of every color/hardware (PVD and polished). The pics don't do them justice. That buckle is solid metal, not formed and hollow. The nylon is super thick as is the keeper. I actually can't believe these are only $5. These are better than the premium straps from BluShark IMHO.
> 
> NAL (non-affiliate link) *LINKY - > *https://bertucciwatchbands.com/coll...ets-nylon-webbing-bands-7-8-22-mm-size?page=2
> 
> ...


What's with the triangular tail? I'm from Texas so my fashion sense might be a bit skewed, but that triangular tail looks downright peculiar. Get a rope. (OK, I live in Texas but I'm not really from there.)


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Blew my PICKUPSALE toward a 300mm f/2.8 lens. Thanks again to the enablers here!


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Citizen 100M "Diver" Automatic ("diver" in quotes because it's 100M) for just $91 after automatic 10% off from Creation Watches, then 15% off using eBay coupon:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Au...-Mens-Watch-/283293824564?hash=item41f5a0b634









Next cheapest is $120 on Creation's own website, which does not give the 10% auto discount.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> If HR's links will be removed I suspect I will spend less time (and $s) here :-(


So you're building a collection of $15 watches. Cool. See ya.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> So you're building a collection of $15 watches. Cool. See ya.


Honestly you aren't wrong. Though I have nothing against HR, usually all his posts are cheap Chinese Homage watches. That's not always a bad thing (got my Sea-Gull Seamaster from his post), but for the most part I think majority of the users here didn't care for them.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

bbrou33 said:


> NAD-
> 
> I need advice. I'm really torn between the STO turtle and the blue Glycine Combat 6 Classic. I love divers but have several, however do not have a turtle yet and have been wanting one for a while. I also really love the look of the Glycine and like the idea of having a 24HR watch.
> 
> ...


I'm no help. I have both, STO turtle just arrived (10 minutes ago). I love them both. The Glycine on bracelet is really well built and looks good biz or caz. The Seiko is definitely a weekender for me. Sits a little tall on the wrist but not in a bad way. The curved case and soft rubber strap make it a very easy wear, despite it's size. That dial.....damn! It's really stunning. Usual Seiko lume, crazy-bright. I'm always amazed at these Seiko autos and how well built they are. 21,000 beats so not going to quite sweep, but for under $200 it's just amazing. Again...I'm not help.


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

bbrou33 said:


> NAD-
> 
> I need advice. I'm really torn between the STO turtle and the blue Glycine Combat 6 Classic. I love divers but have several, however do not have a turtle yet and have been wanting one for a while. I also really love the look of the Glycine and like the idea of having a 24HR watch.
> 
> ...


NAD

I have a SRP775 turtle and the 36mm Glycine combat 6 in blue. I love both and understand your predicament. If you think you will eventually end up with both watches Id say go with the Glycine now and get the turtle later. I'll go out on a limb and say there are more frequent opportunities to get the STO turtle than the Glycine. Ebay coupon today makes the combat a very good pickup option. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Bruce R said:


> What's with the triangular tail? I'm from Texas so my fashion sense might be a bit skewed, but that triangular tail looks downright peculiar. Get a rope. (OK, I live in Texas but I'm not really from there.)


It's the tail so no biggie. If you wear it correctly it's under a keeper and makes feeding the strap through the keeper super easy. Again purpose built, not pretty-built.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

xmonger said:


> That Grand Touring is pure eye candy! Good to hear that no damage was done in shipping. However, I find it completely unacceptable that this fine watch was not in its original box and packaged poorly for shipping. I had heard that Macy's does this as well as Kohls. However, my recent Sieko Samurai purchase from Kohls came in it's original box and was packaged nicely.


This seems to be an issue with all these type of retailers. I've had it happen with Bloomingdale's too. The order gets sent to the local store with stock, then a clerk has to pull it and find the box if the watch is out on display. This can be a problem especially when there is more than one box that may have been stored away from product. I've also had to return some that had obvious signs of handling from being a display model. Luck of the draw, but great deals when all goes well.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Blew my PICKUPSALE toward a 300mm f/2.8 lens. Thanks again to the enablers here!


I hope it's a Nikon otherwise you might find it difficult attaching it to the photocopier camera... ;-)


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Full disclosure. 

I have bought a few watch deals posted here expressly for the purpose of flipping. This is very rare and and I don't have an exact count but probably no more than five in the time I have been here. I have flipped other purchases made from deals, but as used items, and strictly as a result of not wanting to keep them for the long run after trying them out for a while.

After seeing comments regarding flipping for profit here, which I agree is contrary to the undefined purpose of this thread, but which I think most would agree is to share with other members some great deals on watches for personal use and enjoyment, I adhere to a self impose rule. I will not consider any deal for flipping until three days have passed from the posting date, this allows those, including myself, who can't be on here 24/7 a chance to find the deal and make a purchase. I figure after three days there is either insufficient interest or abundant supply so I am not taking anything from other members.

This seems reasonable to me, but welcome feedback.

I miss out on most flash deals. Don't like it, so I don't want to that to others.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical 38mm Brown Dial Handwound (H69429901) is *$276.25* with eBay coupon PICKUPSALE. Cashback and/or eBay Bucks may take it lower.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Hamilt...cal-38mm-Beige-Nylon-Strap-Watch/223285813154
> 
> View attachment 13722481


I got the black version during the last 15% coupon for about $315 after coupon. Not sure why the black version is going for a higher price, but I love the watch. Looks good on every nato I've put on it.

One thing to watch out for though. The lug holes are way down the lugs, so there is a big gap if you don't use a nato. I have some thick leather straps that are ok, but wish they would have put the holes closer to the watch face.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fortis-Flieger-Professional-automatic-3-hand-NICE/143044748136

Fortis Flieger Pro 3 hander. About $450 shipped with coupon. Not my listings FYI

O&W Mirage Chrono
Gently used. about $585 shipped with coupon
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ollech-Wajs-Mirage-III-Arabic-Chronograph-Elabore-ETA-7750/292868866650

Gray Turtle
SRPC23J1
$287 with coupon
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...h=item1cc2fadebe:g:nzsAAOSwZddcCaf5:rk:1:pf:0


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Blew my PICKUPSALE toward a 300mm f/2.8 lens. Thanks again to the enablers here!


I hear you. I didn't start looking until everyone here started posting all the Ebay deals today. I just ordered the Hamilton Khaki Field Titanium black PVD H70575733. It's been on my want list for awhile, and the discount code brought it down to lower than I have seen it.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Bruce R said:


> I had always assumed that HoustonReal was directly profiting from the watches he recommended (like maybe he was a distributor or something). I'm not going to lose any sleep over it *but profiting from your recommendations without disclosing that detail is a bit sleazy.*


Please give me a list of websites and content providers that go out of their way to disclose that clicking on a banner or link provides them some form of remuneration. Does WatchUSeek disclose somewhere that any Amazon.com links that members post, will be appended with the WUS affiliate link?

One reason so much of the internet offers free content is that companies have found other ways to monetize their websites, other than placing them behind a paywall. The watch reviewers on YouTube often have "undisclosed" affiliate links in their comment section. If they have enough subscribers and views, YouTube will share a portion of advertising revenue with their channel.

I know for a fact that I am not the only person on WUS who has posted affiliate links, and certainly I posted a lot of content (including bargains/deals) that never had them. Once you become aware of the various affiliate programs, it's easier to recognize them. I have seen other members post affiliate links for Groupon, MassDrop, AliExpress, and other sites that use Shareasale or Vigilink. Rule 5 was rather vague, and didn't specifically mention affiliate links. Now that WUS has started co-opting any posted Amazon links, the Admins have decided to come down hard on affiliate links.

As for "sleazy", did an affiliate link change the sale price of any item? NOPE! Did it make it a worse deal? When I posted these deals, I often spent quite a bit of my time to research whether the price currently being offered on Amazon, which initially seemed like a great deal, could be purchased for less on eBay, AliExpress, JomaShop, etc. My posts usually included photos that were sized not to overwhelm the posts, and sometimes that required using a picture from another source. Frequently, it might take several tries to get a listing's photo address that could be posted. Often I needed to find alternative photos for additional views, and additional research was warranted to verify specifications. All this can be time consuming, and I am way less motivated to invest the effort after this reaction.

My Amazon monthly payments were added to my Amazon gift card credit, since that was the only viable payment method for small affiliates. The old monthly minimum payment was $20 (now $10), which I sometimes didn't meet. I used the balance to, among other things, purchase a watch press, a Burei SM-15013, a Starking BM0990, and most recently, a Starking AM0242 "Rooster" (DOA). I bought the Burei when it was marked down to $56, which I thought at the time, was a more than fair price. The price later came down to less than $40, which I also posted as a great deal for an attractive, NH36A powered watch (still unmatched price anywhere else). Similarly, I bought my Starking BM0990 for $19.99, when the low price on AliExpress was $30. Later, some of these went even lower on Amazon, in the $16 range with coupons, and I posted them several times as the prices decreased.

I certainly have not purchased every watch I've ever posted as a deal, and I don't think most members would consider that a reasonable expectation. As for "recommending" a watch posted in the Bargains thread, what is anyone recommending other than the deal/price. I don't own either a Citizen Promaster Eco-Drive BN0151, or an Orient Mako II (yet), but when the price drops down below $130 or $120 on either one, I can guiltlessly "recommend" the deal.

As others have noted, I have made plenty of public contributions to this forum, the bulk of which didn't include any affiliate links. In addition, I often receive PM's asking for help or advice, which I do my best to answer. When someone posts a "Does anyone make something that looks like _____?" thread, I usually will make a effort to provide a solution. The insinuation I've seen from several detractors is that I was only here to prey on other forum members, yet I haven't seen a cogent argument explaining how anyone was duped or spent an extra penny. I'm not sure when WUS started exploiting Amazon links for their own affiliate program, but I'm pretty sure they weren't doing it when I started. I had no intention of taking money away from the forum's owners. Like me, their affiliate linking was undisclosed.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Like me, their affiliate linking was undisclosed.


Which just all around sucks. It's getting down to lifting a finger and someone is paid. Ruins the hobby.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> I don't own either a Citizen Promaster Eco-Drive BN0151, or an Orient Mako II (yet), but when the price drops down below $130 or $120 on either one, I can guiltlessly "recommend" the deal.


If you're interested in the Mako II and don't care about buying gray market, several sellers have the black dial on Ebay between $127 and $130 shipped, *before* today's 15% discount code, so as low as $108. I ordered one for a slightly higher initial price on a 10% discount code last week for $117 total. Maybe I should have waited. 

If you wanted the blue dial, cheapest I see is $137, which comes down below $117after the discount


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

parsig9 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fortis-Flieger-Professional-automatic-3-hand-NICE/143044748136
> 
> Fortis Flieger Pro 3 hander. About $450 shipped with coupon. Not my listings FYI


Was literally looking at this listing earlier. Very tempting. But think I'll save for a new one later.



Cvp33 said:


> I'm no help. I have both, STO turtle just arrived (10 minutes ago). I love them both. The Glycine on bracelet is really well built and looks good biz or caz. The Seiko is definitely a weekender for me. Sits a little tall on the wrist but not in a bad way. The curved case and soft rubber strap make it a very easy wear, despite it's size. That dial.....damn! It's really stunning. Usual Seiko lume, crazy-bright. I'm always amazed at these Seiko autos and how well built they are. 21,000 beats so not going to quite sweep, but for under $200 it's just amazing. Again...I'm not help.


Haha I appreciate your input. Thanks man



Pissodes said:


> NAD
> 
> I have a SRP775 turtle and the 36mm Glycine combat 6 in blue. I love both and understand your predicament. If you think you will eventually end up with both watches Id say go with the Glycine now and get the turtle later. I'll go out on a limb and say there are more frequent opportunities to get the STO turtle than the Glycine. Ebay coupon today makes the combat a very good pickup option. Just my 2 cents...


I think you're right. I do want both and have wanted both for a while. I just grabbed the Glycine. I'll grab an STO later from Macy's or Kohls. With all the misaligned bezels, I'd rather have their easier return setup than going through an ebay seller.

Thanks guys!


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Jomashop on eBay has the Certina DS-4 small seconds for about $300 after the 15% code. Great all rounder watch if you ask me. I'd buy one but I've already bought too many others this year lol.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Certina-DS...28-11-051-00/153284624034?hash=item23b079bea2

Here is a good video from Bruce Williams: 




Not my pic:


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Got my three straps that i ordered from Ague Trading Company today and immediately put one on my Alpina Startimer Pilot watch. I don't normally like NATOs, but these are the nicest I've ever bought.







​


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> Full disclosure.
> 
> I have bought a few watch deals posted here expressly for the purpose of flipping. This is very rare and and I don't have an exact count but probably no more than five in the time I have been here. I have flipped other purchases made from deals, but as used items, and strictly as a result of not wanting to keep them for the long run after trying them out for a while.
> 
> ...


While your intentions are noble, I am afraid what you propose to impose upon yourself is completely unnecessary. I've said it before and I'll say it again: The watch buying public amounts to hundreds of thousands of people who have never even heard of WUS or this thread. If you don't buy it for flipping then surely someone else will. Have a look at this current print screen:









Notice how the guests far outnumber the members? To say nothing of the other forums that will re-post a deal posted here etc etc

Do I see any evil in buying watches and flipping them for profit? Absolutely not. It is called Capitalism. You (as well as many other bargain hunters) are investing a huge amount of time in reading this thread, researching the deals etc. The average watch buying person probably has better things to do than us, so he may not get the full benefit of a great deal. That is fine.

Let me also give you an example: Let's say you buy a watch from a deal posted here for $100. This watch usually goes for $150 on offer. You sell it for $120. You made a profit of $20 and the buyer saved $30 (plus his time and mental health by not watching over this thread like a hawk).

In conclusion, no matter what we may feel about it (again I see no issue with it) watch flipping for profit will continue as long as there are buyers and sellers, demand and supply.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Which just all around sucks. It's getting down to lifting a finger and someone is paid. Ruins the hobby.


Welcome to the internet. Either WUS gets the commission, or another site you've clicked on for any other Amazon item, or Jeff Bezos gets a little bit richer. In any case, how does that "ruin the hobby"? Ebates shares the commission with you, but still takes a percentage.

You can always choose to buy all your watches from B&M locations and Authorized Dealers, but I'm not sure how that would improve your experience.

Here's the real, dirty little secret - an affiliate link will place a cookie in your browser for the next 30 to 90 days, or until you click on the next affiliate/associate link that replaces that cookie. Anything you purchase will generate a commission for whoever owns the specific cookie in your browser during that transaction. And it means you pay not one extra penny, over the price you found acceptable (or even irresistible).

Did you ever hear about the time Bill Gates "ruined" the computer hobby, by insisting on getting paid for software?


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Welcome to the internet.


This.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Welcome to the internet. Either WUS gets the commission, or another site you've clicked on for any other Amazon item, or Jeff Bezos gets a little bit richer. In any case, how does that "ruin the hobby"? Ebates shares the commission with you, but still takes a percentage.
> 
> You can always choose to buy all your watches from B&M locations and Authorized Dealers, but I'm not sure how that would improve your experience.
> 
> ...


No need to lecture me on Amazon. I think Jeff Bezos is Satan incarnate. I'll pay double before I pay Satan to take over the world.


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

thedius said:


> PetWatch said:
> 
> 
> > Full disclosure.
> ...


Great post.

You either believe in the free market or you don't. I've never bought a watch to flip and never plan to. If others buy to flip, good luck to them. They will make a fraction of the mark-up that manufacturers and dealers make and save some future buyer some money.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

In an effort to try and stay out of the affiliate link drama... Here's some more eBay coupon deals! These are some (imho) underappreciated Swiss brands.

Grovana ETA Open Heart watches in different flavors, *$263*:

Roman Numeral Indices-
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Grovana-Me...927917?hash=item1a623719ad:g:HLQAAOSwcBZbyG6Y









Arabic Numeral Indices-
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Grovana-Me...=item1cbd4d4af5:g:DlwAAOSwdf9byG7d:rk:13:pf:0









Revue Thommen Airview XL (actually 40.5mm) for *$338* for bracelet/blue dial:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Revue-Thom...=item1a6a4fc38c:g:g7UAAOSwtgZcFD3e:rk:50:pf:0









And *$323 *for silver dial:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Revue-Thom...933465?hash=item1cc3da1459:g:3BoAAOSwCWRcFD3a









Revue Thommen Heritage 41mm for *$355*:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Revue-Thom...=item1cbed31b75:g:I1wAAOSw9h9b2Odt:rk:11:pf:0


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

thedius said:


> While your intentions are noble, I am afraid what you propose to impose upon yourself is completely unnecessary. I've said it before and I'll say it again: The watch buying public amounts to hundreds of thousands of people who have never even heard of WUS or this thread. If you don't buy it for flipping then surely someone else will. Have a look at this current print screen:
> 
> View attachment 13722717
> 
> ...


Really not worth buying to flip. If you sell on ebay it's 14% of the sale. The Macy's Citizen might be worth a shot for an ebay flip but prices could drop on it overall or your buyer ends up being a scum and breaks/damages the watch and sticks you with a return. Best bet is buy what you like and wear it until you don't then sell used and you don't take as a bad of a hit as you would at regular price. Over time the value may increase for some pieces as well.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

impetusera said:


> Really not worth buying to flip. If you sell on ebay it's 14% of the sale. The Macy's Citizen might be worth a shot for an ebay flip but prices could drop on it overall or your buyer ends up being a scum and breaks/damages the watch and sticks you with a return. Best bet is buy what you like and wear it until you don't then sell used and you don't take as a bad of a hit as you would at regular price. Over time the value may increase for some pieces as well.


It is all relevant. In my example, I said $100, imagine it being $1,000 or $10,000. Wouldn't it be worth it then? And ebay is certainly not the only outlet for selling watches, people who do this for a living are likely not selling there.


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

impetusera said:


> Really not worth buying to flip. If you sell on ebay it's 14% of the sale. The Macy's Citizen might be worth a shot for an ebay flip but prices could drop on it overall or your buyer ends up being a scum and breaks/damages the watch and sticks you with a return. Best bet is buy what you like and wear it until you don't then sell used and you don't take as a bad of a hit as you would at regular price. Over time the value may increase for some pieces as well.


Is it really up to 14%? I've read that a lot of sellers get burned on Ebay as Paypal tends to always take the buyers word for any dispute.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Since I picked up the Mondaine Gottardo during the last Ebay coupon sale, used today's 15% to clear some items off my watch list.

Main interest for this forum would be a Hirsch strap and a classic Braun quartz. The Braun was less than $40 with code. Hard to say no to that.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

impetusera said:


> Really not worth buying to flip. If you sell on ebay it's 14% of the sale. The Macy's Citizen might be worth a shot for an ebay flip but prices could drop on it overall or your buyer ends up being a scum and breaks/damages the watch and sticks you with a return. Best bet is buy what you like and wear it until you don't then sell used and you don't take as a bad of a hit as you would at regular price. Over time the value may increase for some pieces as well.


Better ROI flipping garage sales. If you want some "free" watches, this is the easiest way to do it.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

xmonger said:


> Is it really up to 14%? I've read that a lot of sellers get burned on Ebay as Paypal tends to always take the buyers word for any dispute.


Count on 13% plus $10-15 shipping for typical items. Shipping can kill you on larger items.


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

Back to deals, please. Thank you.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Better ROI flipping garage sales. If you want some "free" watches, this is the easiest way to do it.


So he sailed between garages?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Count on 13% plus $10-15 shipping for typical items. Shipping can kill you on larger items.


Aaaaand.....if you're a USA based seller, make sure you're selling to a buyer based in the USA (not just to a USA shipping address) if you don't want to get hit with additional PayPal fees. That's exactly what happened to me recently because I (stupidly) overlooked that fact that I sold to a buyer based in Peru, because he provided a Florida based shipping address. Fortunately, it wasn't too large of a transaction, so the additional fees didn't impact my (already meager) profit margin all that much.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Please give me a list of websites and content providers that go out of their way to disclose that clicking on a banner or link provides them some form of remuneration. Does WatchUSeek disclose somewhere that any Amazon.com links that members post, will be appended with the WUS affiliate link?
> 
> One reason so much of the internet offers free content is that companies have found other ways to monetize their websites, other than placing them behind a paywall. The watch reviewers on YouTube often have "undisclosed" affiliate links in their comment section. If they have enough subscribers and views, YouTube will share a portion of advertising revenue with their channel.
> 
> ...


No one wants to get in the way of you or anyone else making a buck but stealth shilling is less than cool.

And your "other people are doing it" excuse is just weak sauce.


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Aaaaand.....if you're a USA based seller, make sure you're selling to a buyer based in the USA


In bird culture, this is considered a dick move.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

flypanam said:


> In an effort to try and stay out of the affiliate link drama... Here's some more eBay coupon deals! These are some (imho) underappreciated Swiss brands.
> 
> Grovana ETA Open Heart watches in different flavors, *$263*:
> 
> ...


Grovana logo=Pac-Man. Can't unsee it.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Aaaaand.....if you're a USA based seller, make sure you're selling to a buyer based in the USA (not just to a USA shipping address) if you don't want to get hit with additional PayPal fees. That's exactly what happened to me recently because I (stupidly) overlooked that fact that I sold to a buyer based in Peru, because he provided a Florida based shipping address. Fortunately, it wasn't too large of a transaction, so the additional fees didn't impact my (already meager) profit margin all that much.


Ebay Global Shipping is fantastic though. Always check that box.


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> No one wants to get in the way of you or anyone else making a buck but stealth shilling is less than cool.
> 
> And your "other people are doing it" excuse is just weak sauce.


Disagree. The research and links HR has provided have been incredible deals that many have taken advantage of (deals they otherwise would have missed). The price you pay is the price you would have paid even if you had found the deal yourself. I get that WUS has a conflict but no one else does, so it shouldn't matter to them. Have you noticed the lack of deals being posted since this first surfaced? It's too bad.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

CDawson said:


> ...Have you noticed the lack of deals being posted since this first surfaced?...


no


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

Not a deal.



MakaveliSK said:


> Not a deal
> Just got the Citizen Grand Touring Diver in today and while Macy's sent it to me in the wrong box, packaging, and it was flopping around inside like a fish out of water I don't see a scratch on it thankfully.


Good price on a watch I had my eye on for a while, but this is disappointing to hear. The box, 5 year warranty registration card, papers and wallet are an important part of the package.
I signed up for the app and ordered this 3 days ago. They initially said to expect delivery on the 18th. No movement as of this morning and they hadn't billed the card, so I phoned customer service.

Someone offshore told me they would ship by the 18th and delivery should be by the 24th. I told them I planned to cancel and the status immediately changed to billed/shipped. As of this evening, the package still hasn't been received by UPS. I expected more from a big name retailer like Macy's.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

CDawson said:


> Have you noticed the lack of deals being posted since this first surfaced? It's too bad.


As the unofficial-official statistician of this thread, the amount of posted deals since RG (Referral Gate) started isn't significantly different than other similar time periods.

What has changed is the amount of chatter.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Avion Gray Dial Brown Leather Band 45mm, *mfg. refurbished* and sold by officialwatchdeals, $67 - PICKUPSALE promo = *$57*. model AW1361-10H

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Ec...ather-Band-45mm-Watch-AW1361-10H/263973682044


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

NRAchad said:


> Not a deal.
> 
> Good price on a watch I had my eye on for a while, but this is disappointing to hear. The box, 5 year warranty registration card, papers and wallet are an important part of the package.
> I signed up for the app and ordered this 3 days ago. They initially said to expect delivery on the 18th. No movement as of this morning and they hadn't billed the card, so I phoned customer service.
> ...


So quick update on this. After closer inspection I noticed that there are a few super fine scratches on the bezel and after reading your post no warranty card. The F'ing kicker is that the rotor is completely seized. It won't even budge. I didn't noticed it as I must have hand wound it when when I was trying to set the time. Macy's is exchanging it... What a hassle but at this price point, I'll deal with it.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

G-Shock atomic square, new $81 - PICKUPSALE promo = *$69*.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens-GWM5610-1CR-G-Shock-Atomic-Digital-Sport-Watch/301409409890


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

thedius said:


> In bird culture, this is considered a dick move.


Seeing as that my middle class bird family didn't send me to bird finishing school, my subsequent lack of bird cultural upbringing is leaving me at somewhat of a disadvantage here....so care to explain?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Bulova AccuSwiss Telc Men's 63B184 Mechanical for $284.99 Ebay. Use the Ebay code and that brings it down to $242.24
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Acc...cal-Hand-Wind-Black-Strap-Watch-/132867682134









The artwork doesn't do the Telc series justice. Check out this video:


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Seeing as that my middle class bird family didn't send me to bird finishing school, my subsequent lack of bird cultural upbringing is leaving me at somewhat of a disadvantage here....so care to explain?


That's just a quote from "Rick and Morty". I was just teasing you about the fact that Wusers outside the US have it bad enough as it is, no need to "ban" us from ebay auctions as well


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

Citizen Eco-Drive Men's AW1465-06H Black Case Black Nylon Strap 43mm Watch NEW $59.99 - PICKUPSALE promo = $50.99.









https://www.ebay.com/itm/291984888427


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

thedius said:


> That's just a quote from "Rick and Morty". I was just teasing you about the fact that Wusers outside the US have it bad enough as it is, no need to "ban" us from ebay auctions as well


Ahhh, all good. It was really more a jab at my own ignorance for not paying attention to who I was selling to and not compensating/adjusting for the international transaction fees that PayPal tacks on. But full disclosure, that's typically why I do try to limit my auctions to continental USA buyers only, simply to avoid the additional complications that I'm too lazy to deal with (and I don't sell enough to want to even begin thinking about dealing with Ebay Global Shipping).


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

xmonger said:


> *** Sorry for the pic size - I edited to add a smaller pic but cant remove the original spaceballs helmet sized pic ***


You need to edit your post -> go to Advanced -> Scroll down to "Manage Attachment" move the pointer to the photo and click the little x button. I found it very frustrating the first time it happened to me also but a fellow member helped me out then.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Ahhh, all good. It was really more a jab at my own ignorance for not paying attention to who I was selling to and not compensating/adjusting for the international transaction fees that PayPal tacks on. But full disclosure, that's typically why I do try to limit my auctions to continental USA buyers only, simply to avoid the additional complications that I'm too lazy to deal with (and I don't sell enough to want to even begin thinking about dealing with Ebay Global Shipping).


I understand what you are saying but I think that you are probably missing out on a lot of bidders out there if you only keep it local. I've been on ebay since 2003 and back then having an ebay member from the US ship to Europe (or anywhere else in the world for that matter) was extremely rare. Things have immensely improved by now of course but we are not quite "there" yet.


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

thedius said:


> You need to edit your post -> go to Advanced -> Scroll down to "Manage Attachment" move the pointer to the photo and click the little x button. I found it very frustrating the first time it happened to me also but a fellow member helped me out then.


I managed to figure it out, it is a little confusing, and then saw your very easy to follow post. (>>>headsmack<<)

ευχαριστώ.


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Ebay Global Shipping is fantastic though. Always check that box.


what no, its the worst idea ever, I never buy with anyone using ebay global shipping, it costs so much and you have to pre-pay duty


----------



## guyinwatch (Aug 11, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> looks good biz or caz.


This cannot get lost in all of the chatter. We can't let this pass.


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

Cvp33 said:


> I know this was posted before, but it really is one heck of a deal. Several Bertucci 17mm & 22mm nylon straps are down to $5. I bought one of every color/hardware (PVD and polished). The pics don't do them justice. That buckle is solid metal, not formed and hollow. The nylon is super thick as is the keeper. I actually can't believe these are only $5. These are better than the premium straps from BluShark IMHO.
> 
> NAL (non-affiliate link) *LINKY - > *https://bertucciwatchbands.com/collections/bertucci®-a-type-2-ply-w-eyelets-nylon-webbing-bands-7-8-22-mm-size?page=2
> 
> ...


While I agree with your comment that the straps are very good quality, be forewarned that if you have a larger wrist (mine is slightly over 8 in.) the straps are too short. They are the standard size (273 mm) and without a watch I was on the second to last hole when I tried one on. It's a shame really as they are a heck of a bargain for $5...


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

MakaveliSK said:


> NRAchad said:
> 
> 
> > Not a deal.
> ...


Ive had a similar experience. I manage to somehow stack codes and got the price to 306.

But they keep canceling my order. But your experience is making me doubt to insist. Cuz if this happens to me I will find out like 10 days latter and the watch would be overseas in my country having been handled by a freigth forwarder.
It was a gift for my dad but with this troubles im not so sure now.

For people in USA store pickup sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Macy's and Sak's have been a shiz show for me with watches. Kohl's and Overstock have been AWESOME.


----------



## Morganraid (Oct 16, 2017)

parsig9 said:


> Fortis Flieger Pro 3 hander. About $450 shipped with coupon. Not my listings FYI
> 
> NAD
> 
> Just picked up the Fortis. I've been looking for one for a bit and couldn't quite keep myself away. Thanks for the post - you turned me from a lurker to a buyer and fed the beast!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

MakaveliSK said:


> Not a deal
> Just got the Citizen Grand Touring Diver in today and while Macy's sent it to me in the wrong box, packaging, and it was flopping around inside like a fish out of water I don't see a scratch on it thankfully.
> 
> This watch is gorgeous! I think someone mentioned this in a earlier post but the AR make the glass dissappear. I had to hit the glass with my fingernail when I first opened it because I didn't see any! Lol! The band is really solid and well made with screw in links and the bezel lines up perfectly. I also can't say enough about the blue color.... Just an amazing deal and if it is still available I would recommend anyone on the fence to jump on it!!!
> ...


Received my Grand Touring today too. This watch is a beast. Mine came with the generic box as well, and as you mentioned, the crystal is awesome, looks like there's nothing there most of the time. Not sure how I feel about the size though, easily the biggest watch I've ever bought. Plus I've never been a fan of these types of crown guards. My wife thought it looked pretty good though.









Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

not sure if this is a deal or a bargain or just great pricing but Nomad Straps is having a 12/12 sale that you might be interested in. I have NO EXPERIENCE with this brand

The Natos with bronze hardware look especially interesting.


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Received my Grand Touring today too. This watch is a beast. Mine came with the generic box as well, and as you mentioned, the crystal is awesome, looks like there's nothing there most of the time. Not sure how I feel about the size though, easily the biggest watch I've ever bought. Plus I've never been a fan of these types of crown guards. My wife thought it looked pretty good though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This Citizen "GRAND TOURING" has burnt it's impression into my brain and i bet many others........ its a looker!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Sarbie said:


> This Citizen "GRAND TOURING" has burnt it's impression into my brain and i bet many others........ its a looker!


Yeah i definitely love the overall look, just wish I could remove the crown guard, and make it slightly smaller lol. Can't decide whether it looks too big or not lol.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Sarbie (Oct 1, 2017)

raheelc said:


> Yeah i definitely love the overall look, just wish I could remove the crown guard, and make it slightly smaller lol. Can't decide whether it looks too big or not lol.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


the camera adds 2mm  i reckon she looks sweet!


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

This was one that I barely resisted for the 15% off ebay deal today (USD $134.78 before "PICKUPSALE" code, ebates, etc):

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-98B...&itm=191574138460&_trksid=p5713.c100043.m2062


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

I did order this one though, since I still don't have one of the SNZG (USD $96.99 before "PICKUPSALE" code, ebates, etc):

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens...ac1dfaf:g:q~0AAOSwE95b0Ww-:rk:1:pf:0&LH_BIN=1

This one is the brushed/polished finish, rather than the more common (maybe more popular) matte blasted case.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

TayTay said:


> This was one that I barely resisted for the 15% off ebay deal today (USD $134.78 before "PICKUPSALE" code, ebates, etc):
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-98B...&itm=191574138460&_trksid=p5713.c100043.m2062


Really like the smooth 16 beat per sec sweep in these, higher than any automatic.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Please give me a list of websites and content providers that go out of their way to disclose that clicking on a banner or link provides them some form of remuneration. Does WatchUSeek disclose somewhere that any Amazon.com links that members post, will be appended with the WUS affiliate link?
> 
> One reason so much of the internet offers free content is that companies have found other ways to monetize their websites, other than placing them behind a paywall. The watch reviewers on YouTube often have "undisclosed" affiliate links in their comment section. If they have enough subscribers and views, YouTube will share a portion of advertising revenue with their channel.
> 
> ...


I don't have an issue with anyone making money in a legal manner. The issue for me is that someone passing as a forum member has an undisclosed financial interest in his recommendations or deals notice. This creates an inherent conflict of interest. Simply disclose it and let everyone judge the perceived value of the deal otherwise there is an inherent potential for deception, and nobody likes that, whether it cost anyone money or not.

I don't automatically assume forum members have undisclosed financial interest potentially guiding their postings in this thread, in the way any savvy web user will know that many "product reviews" these days are highly biased.

I appreciate your deals post's and contributions, and frankly it won't affect how I judge them in the future since I'm skeptical by nature. But I am glad that light has been shed, and yes others remain hidden. And yes rules should be enforced on an equal basis.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Ended up buying my first Seiko Presage, the famous Cocktail version for around $200 w/ eBay coupon code. https://www.ebay.com/itm/113455675496


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> ....................... When I posted these deals, I often spent quite a bit of my time to research whether the price currently being offered on Amazon, which initially seemed like a great deal, could be purchased for less on eBay, AliExpress, JomaShop, etc. My posts usually included photos that were sized not to overwhelm the posts, and sometimes that required using a picture from another source. Frequently, it might take several tries to get a listing's photo address that could be posted. Often I needed to find alternative photos for additional views, and additional research was warranted to verify specifications. All this can be time consuming....................................


WOW, You've just described what ALL of us who regularly contribute to this thread do on a regular basis. You're right it is a lot of work but you are not alone in the effort. What is true is that you may do it more often than others but that brings to question motive.

I've never been interested in any deal you posted but at the same time appreciated that you would regularly post deals that most other people would ignore. I hope you keep posting those deals. However, making it sound like you were doing this all out of some altruistic motive while at the same time using undisclosed affiliate revenue links is disingenuous. Plus you've been around long enough to know that even if the "rules were not clear" the consensus opinion on affiliate links from thread members is negative. This isn't the first time we have discussed the concept and landed on the side of no affiliate links.


----------



## BTerry2233 (Nov 4, 2017)

40% off gshocks @ MLTD.com with code 40GIFT


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

TayTay said:


> This was one that I barely resisted for the 15% off ebay deal today (USD $134.78 before "PICKUPSALE" code, ebates, etc):
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-98B...&itm=191574138460&_trksid=p5713.c100043.m2062


Next time they toss out a code I'm definitely grabbing one of those.


----------



## bogray57 (Jan 6, 2014)

*Seiko* "Recraft" *SSC667* quartz/nylon...*43.5mm*...*$149.99*...seems to be about the lowest *listed* price out there for this model. Same model on eBay around $175.00 before *codes*...discounts can bring it down to about this same price. YMMV

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...4df-15aac5223b10&pf_rd_r=DSRR01RN2W2F7RVF79CY


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

I hope Houstonreal keeps posting deals. The monetary exchange from clicks is between him and WUS. I'm not out of pocket AND I've been advised of some great deals on watches I'm interested in, so I'm fine with him and WUS hashing it out. 

For anyone who feels shocked or betrayed by any of this need to take a serious look on how monetization works on the internet. EVERY click you make, every search, every web page view, is monitized by someone at some level, whether it's related to a purchase, or the data of your activity is being sold. Asking for disclosure of this isn't practical due to its ubiquity.


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

craiger said:


> I hope Houstonreal keeps posting deals. The monetary exchange from clicks is between him and WUS. I'm not out of pocket AND I've been advised of some great deals on watches I'm interested in, so I'm fine with him and WUS hashing it out.
> 
> For anyone who feels shocked or betrayed by any of this need to take a serious look on how monetization works on the internet. EVERY click you make, every search, every web page view, is monitized by someone at some level, whether it's related to a purchase, or the data of your activity is being sold. Asking for disclosure of this isn't practical due to its ubiquity.


I don't feel shocked or betrayed and I know how the internet works. Yet I believe that when people stand to make a profit from their recommendations should disclose that. I also believe that most posts in this forum are genuine and do not generate profit for the poster. And the notion that people should be rewarded for their bargain hunting efforts is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Bertucci's certified used section just got a bunch of watches including a C-grade Titanium Ana-digi and several nice looking A-1S models.









http://www.bertucciwatches.com/Bertucci/certified.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

bogray57 said:


> *Seiko* "Recraft" *SSC667* quartz/nylon...*43.5mm*...*$149.99*...seems to be about the lowest *listed* price out there for this model. Same model on eBay around $175.00 before *codes*...discounts can bring it down to about this same price. YMMV
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...4df-15aac5223b10&pf_rd_r=DSRR01RN2W2F7RVF79CY
> 
> View attachment 13723609


Gulf Seiko! That looks amazing.

I have $250 in Kohl's Cash coming up. This watch is on the my list now!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

NAD

How I spent that eBay coupon around Black Friday.

Because nothing says, "I want to impress my fellow WUS denizens" like a rose-gold Parnis.

I quite like it. I'd like it better if it was 2 mm smaller. But I have a big wrist.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

PetWatch said:


> I don't have an issue with anyone making money in a legal manner. The issue for me is that someone passing as a forum member has an undisclosed financial interest in his recommendations or deals notice. This creates an inherent conflict of interest. Simply disclose it and let everyone judge the perceived value of the deal otherwise there is an inherent potential for deception, and nobody likes that, whether it cost anyone money or not.
> 
> I don't automatically assume forum members have undisclosed financial interest potentially guiding their postings in this thread, in the way any savvy web user will know that many "product reviews" these days are highly biased.
> 
> I appreciate your deals post's and contributions, and frankly it won't affect how I judge them in the future since I'm skeptical by nature. But I am glad that light has been shed, and yes others remain hidden. And yes rules should be enforced on an equal basis.


*#THIS* https://tenor.com/view/kobe-bryant-nba-nod-nodding-yes-gif-4781302


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

bogray57 said:


> *Seiko* "Recraft" *SSC667* quartz/nylon...*43.5mm*...*$149.99*...seems to be about the lowest *listed* price out there for this model. Same model on eBay around $175.00 before *codes*...discounts can bring it down to about this same price. YMMV
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...4df-15aac5223b10&pf_rd_r=DSRR01RN2W2F7RVF79CY
> 
> View attachment 13723609


Looks cool, watched a few youtube videos to get a better feel of it's look and now one is on the way. Added a cheap bracelet which apparently should fit well enough.







https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DKYC93E


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

bogray57 said:


> *Seiko* "Recraft" *SSC667* quartz/nylon...*43.5mm*...*$149.99*...seems to be about the lowest *listed* price out there for this model. Same model on eBay around $175.00 before *codes*...discounts can bring it down to about this same price. YMMV
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...4df-15aac5223b10&pf_rd_r=DSRR01RN2W2F7RVF79CY
> 
> View attachment 13723609


I can vouch that this watch is great looking & fun to wear and that $150 is an excellent price.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Bruce R said:


> I don't feel shocked or betrayed and I know how the internet works. Yet I believe that when people stand to make a profit from their recommendations should disclose that. I also believe that most posts in this forum are genuine and do not generate profit for the poster. And the notion that people should be rewarded for their bargain hunting efforts is absolutely ridiculous.


I think making money off of clicks should only be allowed in the dealer's sales forum. Just my $.02. It just doesn't fit the spirit of this thread IMO.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> I think making money off of clicks should only be allowed in the dealer's sales forum. Just my $.02. It just doesn't fit the spirit of this thread IMO.


We have all said enough. Move along or start another thread on the topic.

My $.02


----------



## oldrock427 (Feb 20, 2018)

I thought I was done with the holiday sales - but had to get one more. With the "pickupsale" coupon the Glycine Combat Sub Aquarius 46mm is only $314 from Glycine Direct.









While 46mm is not for everyone, I think it will be fine for me. More pics when it arrives on Wednesday.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Used my eBay 15% to go scratch 2 itches:

Seiko SRPB77 ($191 net), succumbed to the Presage Cocktail Time band wagon of lemmings. LOL

And an old school Seiko Sportsman ($121 net) with exhibition case back, definitely one I hadn't seen before. Which reaffirms my belief that the only thing more cool than an auto with exhibition case back, is a mechanical movement with one. Thanks for indulging my NAD rant.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Cvp33 said:


> Used my eBay 15% to go scratch 2 itches:
> 
> Seiko SRPB77 ($191 net), succumbed to the Presage Cocktail Time band wagon of lemmings. LOL
> 
> And an old school Seiko Sportsman ($121 net) with exhibition case back, definitely one I hadn't seen before. Which reaffirms my belief that the only thing more cool than an auto with exhibition case back, is a mechanical movement with one. Thanks for indulging my NAD rant.











At some point I'd like to get something with a Seagull ST1901 or 1903 movement with display back.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

bogray57 said:


> *Seiko* "Recraft" *SSC667* quartz/nylon...*43.5mm*...*$149.99*...seems to be about the lowest *listed* price out there for this model. Same model on eBay around $175.00 before *codes*...discounts can bring it down to about this same price. YMMV
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...4df-15aac5223b10&pf_rd_r=DSRR01RN2W2F7RVF79CY
> 
> View attachment 13723609


I was doing really well this holiday season until yesterday. Now I have this, the Citizen pilot, and an Orient Sun and Moon (from Creation Watches for $164 after code CHRISTMAS) incoming. All in less than 24 hours. But, all have been on my, ahem, watch list for some time.

Oh well. WPAC for 2019.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

mannal said:


> We have all said enough. Move along or start another thread on the topic.
> 
> My $.02


I'll say whatever I want. You're welcome to keep replying.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Cvp33 said:


> Used my eBay 15% to go scratch 2 itches:
> 
> Seiko SRPB77 ($191 net), succumbed to the Presage Cocktail Time band wagon of lemmings. LOL
> 
> And an old school Seiko Sportsman ($121 net) with exhibition case back, definitely one I hadn't seen before. Which reaffirms my belief that the only thing more cool than an auto with exhibition case back, is a mechanical movement with one. Thanks for indulging my NAD rant.


Mechanical exhibition case back is nice.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

impetusera said:


> View attachment 13724033
> 
> 
> At some point I'd like to get something with a Seagull ST1901 or 1903 movement with display back.


Here's a ST1908, and yea it's really unbelievable for the cost!!!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Alright, no fair posting pictures of watches without the model or place to buy one. I've always loved the seagull movement. Nothing looks more cool IMHO. 

capisce - what model is that? damned beautiful!

dumpweek - same question and also damned beautiful!


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Cvp33 said:


> Alright, no fair posting pictures of watches without the model or place to buy one. I've always loved the seagull movement. Nothing looks more cool IMHO.
> 
> capisce - what model is that? damned beautiful!
> 
> dumpweek - same question and also damned beautiful!


Sugess brand. ST1908 is moon phase movement. And I think dumpweed is a momo design. I almost bought one years ago from WOW but the bracelet sold out.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Paul Picot Majestic Chronograph for $1,758 after 5% ebates cash back. Retail $10,000. Seems to be going for about $2350 in the pre-owned marketplace. Also ToM has some targeted promotions (15-20%) going on right now.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...stic-chronograph-automatic-p0534-sg-4000-7203
- Model #: P0534.SG.4000.7203.
- Movement: Automatic.
- Case Diameter: 39.5mm x 41.5mm.
- Case Material: Stainless Steel.
- Case Back: Presentation.
- Dial Color: Silver.
- Dial Markers: Roman Numerals.
- Bracelet Material: Stainless Steel.
- Bracelet Length: 7.5".
- Functions And Complications: Chronograph.
- Condition: New.
- Documents: Booklet/Manual Only.
- Box Type: Original.
- Warranty: Manufacturer's 2 Years









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

PetWatch said:


> I don't have an issue with anyone making money in a legal manner. The issue for me is that someone passing as a forum member has an undisclosed financial interest in his recommendations or deals notice. This creates an inherent conflict of interest. Simply disclose it and let everyone judge the perceived value of the deal otherwise there is an inherent potential for deception, and nobody likes that, whether it cost anyone money or not.
> 
> I don't automatically assume forum members have undisclosed financial interest potentially guiding their postings in this thread, in the way any savvy web user will know that many "product reviews" these days are highly biased.
> 
> I appreciate your deals post's and contributions, and frankly it won't affect how I judge them in the future since I'm skeptical by nature. But I am glad that light has been shed, and yes others remain hidden. And yes rules should be enforced on an equal basis.


Oh my gosh, I didn't know any of this, to be honest, I actually thought "HoustonReal" posts in the Bargain thread were some kind of joke or sarcasm, as they are usually such low end, throw away trash. Guess you learn something new everyday. Keep the deals coming, the good ones!


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Frederique Constant Classics Index for $475 after promo code HDFC120. Retail $1475.
https://www.jomashop.com/frederique-constant-watch-303c5b4.html









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Cvp33 said:


> Alright, no fair posting pictures of watches without the model or place to buy one. I've always loved the seagull movement. Nothing looks more cool IMHO.
> 
> capisce - what model is that? damned beautiful!
> 
> dumpweek - same question and also damned beautiful!


https://www.jomashop.com/momo-design-watch-1010bs-42.html

Unitas movement


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

CDawson said:


> Disagree. The research and links HR has provided have been incredible deals that many have taken advantage of (deals they otherwise would have missed). The price you pay is the price you would have paid even if you had found the deal yourself. I get that WUS has a conflict but no one else does, so it shouldn't matter to them. Have you noticed the lack of deals being posted since this first surfaced? It's too bad.


If someone saves me money, I am happy to share with him/her, especially if it doesn't cost me :-d


----------



## garyp123 (Feb 5, 2014)

If anyone is looking for a great watch strap G&Co. Straps is still having 45% off. Some of their straps are already out of stock!

www.gandcostraps.com


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Bosman said:


> Oh my gosh, I didn't know any of this, to be honest, I actually thought "HoustonReal" posts in the Bargain thread were some kind of joke or sarcasm, as they are usually such low end, throw away trash. Guess you learn something new everyday. Keep the deals coming, the good ones!


Easy on the bashing. Just because they don't interest you doesn't mean they didn't someone else. It's important to keep in mind that there are many who consider a watch a disposable item. Wear it until it breaks and pitch it in the trash. No selling, no maintenance, no worry about bashing the door frame, easy-peasy. Sounds appealing sometimes. You don't want to hear it but the truth is HR is likely the smart one and the rest of us are routinely and repeatedly overpaying for non-essential wrist ornaments.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> Easy on the bashing. Just because they don't interest you doesn't mean they didn't someone else. It's important to keep in mind that there are many who consider a watch a disposable item. Wear it until it breaks and pitch it in the trash. No selling, no maintenance, no worry about bashing the door frame, easy-peasy. Sounds appealing sometimes. You don't want to hear it but the truth is HR is likely the smart one and the rest of us are routinely and repeatedly overpaying for non-essential wrist ornaments.


I second this. Just look at how the AliX thread is routinely front page. There is a lot of interest in these ultra affordable watches. Not to mention just how much knowledge HR has about Chinese movements and watches in general, and guess what? He has consistently provided that info and recommendations to members here free of charge.
It would be a shame to see him leave this place after something so trivial that he has already remedied. I for one consider him to be a very valuable member of the F71 community.Can we please just put this to rest and continue with the deals? (Yes, I know NAD, but I can assure you I am looking!)

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> Easy on the bashing. Just because they don't interest you doesn't mean they didn't someone else. It's important to keep in mind that there are many who consider a watch a disposable item. Wear it until it breaks and pitch it in the trash. No selling, no maintenance, no worry about bashing the door frame, easy-peasy. Sounds appealing sometimes. You don't want to hear it but the truth is HR is likely the smart one and the rest of us are routinely and repeatedly overpaying for non-essential wrist ornaments.


I bought a watch he posted once. It was about the same price as the Walmart bargain quartz watches with rat skin leather straps and fake chrono pushers with painted on hands. This one was a functional chrono with a decent bracelet with solid end links. The hands even landed on the dial markers. It was easily worth 3x the price. Not sure why people slam him for posting deals on affordables in the affordables forum. Not everything needs to be Swiss or a Seiko to be a good buy. A deal is a deal, if you don't like it scroll past it.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Tanker G1 said:


> Easy on the bashing. Just because they don't interest you doesn't mean they didn't someone else. It's important to keep in mind that there are many who consider a watch a disposable item. Wear it until it breaks and pitch it in the trash. No selling, no maintenance, no worry about bashing the door frame, easy-peasy. Sounds appealing sometimes. You don't want to hear it but the truth is HR is likely the smart one and the rest of us are routinely and repeatedly overpaying for non-essential wrist ornaments.


Bashing? I wasn't bashing, that is really what I thought, and you yourself admit they are low end trash. How is stating the truth, "bashing"? I could careless what he posts and if he gets rewarded or not. But it doesn't change what I thought or the facts.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Seiko Sportura Solar Perpetual calender on bracelet for $185 after promo code EXTRA20. Retail $575. Best current ebay price $218.
https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...n/sportura/SSC357.pid?nid=cpg_cat690030&so=13









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

NAD

I could not agree more strongly.

There's room in this hobby for people to enjoy a wide variety of watches up and down the cost spectrum.

Regardless of what price point interests you or me or the next guy, I would hope we could enjoy ourselves without belittling or personally insulting others. We aren't in junior high school (though it sure as heck feels like it in here sometimes). Live and let live. Is that too much to ask?

The above comment, BTW, is independent of the referral link debate.



Tanker G1 said:


> Easy on the bashing. Just because they don't interest you doesn't mean they didn't someone else.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Bosman said:


> Bashing? I wasn't bashing, that is really what I thought, and you yourself admit they are low end trash. How is stating the truth, "bashing"? I could careless what he posts and if he gets rewarded or not. But it doesn't change what I thought or the facts.


NAD

**IF** I wrote a post saying that I thought all of Bosman's posts were worthless pieces of hot ...., and **IF** that were a 100% truthful statement, I'd still be a dick for saying so.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Everyone here needs to chill and start posting more deals lol.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Bosman said:


> Bashing? I wasn't bashing, that is really what I thought, and you yourself admit they are low end trash. How is stating the truth, "bashing"? I could careless what he posts and if he gets rewarded or not. But it doesn't change what I thought or the facts.


How is what is you are saying any different from people who mindlessly dismiss Seiko (or non-Swiss) watches? The reality is that most watches, be they "Swiss" or "Japanese" are actually substantially made in China, and Chinese watches can offer some pretty compelling values.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

bogray57 said:


> *Seiko* "Recraft" *SSC667* quartz/nylon...*43.5mm*...*$149.99*...seems to be about the lowest *listed* price out there for this model. Same model on eBay around $175.00 before *codes*...discounts can bring it down to about this same price. YMMV
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...4df-15aac5223b10&pf_rd_r=DSRR01RN2W2F7RVF79CY
> 
> View attachment 13723609


I love this watch and that's a great deal. But, it's just too darn big for my 6 3/4" wrist. I wish they made it in a 40mm.

Hopefully, for those of us with small wrists, they begin making smaller offerings.

I'm not holding my breath though.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

To mleok and ohhenry1, please reread my post, I said I thought HR posts were sarcasm, how is that bashing, I said he post low end throw away watches, how is that bashing.
It an observation not a "judgement" are you guys for real?
GMAB


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

All this talk about chinese watches got me searching and I found this handwinding beauty 
Shangai 8120 reissue for $49.75 shipped. Really cool dial with a vintage vibe.
http://www.good-stuffs.com/Rare-bla...-hand-wound-mechanical-wristwatch-_p_219.html









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Bosman said:


> To mleok and ohhenry1, please reread my post, I said I thought HR posts were sarcasm, how is that bashing, I said he post low end throw away watches, how is that bashing.
> It an observation not a "judgement" are you guys for real?
> GMAB


The view that these are throw away watches is a judgement. Put another way, those watches are no more throw away than your Seikos. After all, it makes little economic sense to service most affordable watches.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

mleok said:


> The view that these are throw away watches is a judgement.


TankerG1 in his response to me accusing me of bashing, assert the same thing "Wear it until it breaks and pitch it in the trash. "


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Bosman said:


> TankerG1 in his response to me accusing me of bashing, assert the same thing "Wear it until it breaks and pitch it in the trash. "


And the same is true of your Seikos. It doesn't make sense to service most affordable watches.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

mleok said:


> The view that these are throw away watches is a judgement. Put another way, those watches are no more throw away than your Seikos. After all, it makes little economic sense to service most affordable watches.


I like cheap but interesting "throw away" watches. After awhile I just leave them somewhere, on a bench or stick in a geocache.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Forgive me if already posted but officialwatchdeals on ebay has manufacturer refurbished 44mm Alpina Alpiner 4 on bracelet for $465. I watched this go from 3 sold to 16 sold during coupon hours yesterday. Anyone here grab one? I bought it on leather last year and had considered buying this just to get the bracelet. The voice of reason took over and I was able to resist but it is a gorgeous blue if you've got the wrist for it.

Link


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Dub Rubb said:


> I second this. Just look at how the AliX thread is routinely front page. There is a lot of interest in these ultra affordable watches. *Not to mention just how much knowledge HR has about Chinese movements and watches in general, and guess what? He has consistently provided that info and recommendations to members here free of charge.*
> It would be a shame to see him leave this place after something so trivial that he has already remedied. I for one consider him to be a very valuable member of the F71 community.Can we please just put this to rest and continue with the deals? (Yes, I know NAD, but I can assure you I am looking!)
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


And when one is getting compensated for doing that, and not letting anyone know that they are, that is called shilling. And it's not a laudable practice. Would HR have been as helpful with Chinese watches and movements if it were not for the many of affiliate links he was posting? Would he have created this review back in 2016 if not for hopes of a return on the affiliate link? For that matter, did he actually even pay for these watches he's been shilling? I don't know, and I never will because I can't trust what he says about his motivations. All of that's why shilling is a frowned upon practice in online enthusiast communities.

So I don't particularly get why you guys are jumping on Bosman. He's not the one that betrayed the trust of the community. And as to what Bosman said? The first few times I saw those cheap Chinese watch posts from HR in this thread, I didn't know what to think of them either. But I eventually allowed myself to be mislead into believing that there was a genuine enthusiast interest in sharing those deals with the community. Boy was I wrong. At least Bosman's radar that there was something off about those posts was correct.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Dub Rubb said:


> All this talk about chinese watches got me searching and I found this handwinding beauty
> Shangai 8120 reissue for $49.75 shipped. Really cool dial with a vintage vibe.
> Rare black Shanghai 8120 reissue nostalgic hand-wound mechanical wristwatch


Best price ever for a Kontiki. The blue one is tempting.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> WOW, You've just described what ALL of us who regularly contribute to this thread do on a regular basis. You're right it is a lot of work but you are not alone in the effort...


I've often spent so much time researching a deal that by the time I finally hit the post button, I found that somebody else had already beaten me to it. 


valuewatchguy said:


> This isn't the first time we have discussed the concept and landed on the side of no affiliate links.


This also isn't the first time that the Admin has made it clear and stepped in to edit posts.



craiger said:


> For anyone who feels shocked or betrayed by any of this need to take a serious look on how monetization works on the internet.


The only part that shocked me is that it never occurred to me that an individual could insert an affiliate link on someone else's site. I thought affiliate links were just for people to offset the cost of running their own website. 


Bruce R said:


> ...Yet I believe that when people stand to make a profit from their recommendations should disclose that. I also believe that most posts in this forum are genuine and do not generate profit for the poster. And the notion that people should be rewarded for their bargain hunting efforts is absolutely ridiculous.


Well said.



Robotaz said:


> I think making money off of clicks should only be allowed in the dealer's sales forum. Just my $.02. It just doesn't fit the spirit of this thread IMO.


I think making money off of clicks should only be allowed by the forum owner - you know, the people who are providing us a venue to share deals as well as a wealth of other information and even buy and sell watches ALL FOR FREE while bearing the substantial cost of operating the site.

Disclosure: I didn't know what a referral link was until Massdrop started sending me updates about my referred members joining and the subject was later brought up in this thread. The few Massdrop deals I posted have led to enough new members making a purchase to net me a box of free stuff (mostly useful) and a $25 account credit. I don't feel guilty about this.  I view such consumer incentives as quite different from affiliate links which are a pure business relationship. I have however abided by the rule since the Admin clearly stated on a number of occasions, "NO REFERRAL LINKS!"


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Tanker G1 said:


> Forgive me if already posted but officialwatchdeals on ebay has manufacturer refurbished 44mm Alpina Alpiner 4 on bracelet for $465. I watched this go from 3 sold to 16 sold during coupon hours yesterday. Anyone here grab one? I bought it on leather last year and had considered buying this just to get the bracelet. The voice of reason took over and I was able to resist but it is a gorgeous blue if you've got the wrist for it.
> 
> Link
> 
> View attachment 13724729


I've been looking at this for a while, but the lack of micro adjustment keeps holding me back

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

mleok said:


> And the same is true of your Seikos. It doesn't make sense to service most affordable watches.


Dude, you apparently are a contentious fellow, I'm not talking about Seiko's or anything else. Go enjoy your life. I saw something that surprised me when I read it, I chimed in what I thought. I even stated, as not wanting to get into the argument of if it was right or wrong, "I could careless what he post and if he gets compensated for it." 
Now you want to start on my collection. Have a wonderful day, and fight with someone else on the internet.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Bosman said:


> Bashing? I wasn't bashing, that is really what I thought, and you yourself admit they are low end trash. How is stating the truth, "bashing"? I could careless what he posts and if he gets rewarded or not. But it doesn't change what I thought or the facts.


You haven't stated facts. You've stated subjectives.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> All this talk about chinese watches got me searching and I found this handwinding beauty
> Shangai 8120 reissue for $49.75 shipped. Really cool dial with a vintage vibe.
> Rare black Shanghai 8120 reissue nostalgic hand-wound mechanical wristwatch
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


More info on the watch at https://musingsofawatchaddict.wordpress.com/2015/09/26/shanghai-8120-eterna-kontiki-a-tribute/
IMHO $50 is a bit high for a Chinese [strikethru]copy[/strikethru] homage. Perhaps HR or one of the Taobao user can find a cheaper one.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Just saw these at a dealer, and they are gorgeous. Macy's has them for $1395. That makes them $1046 after the 25% Macy's app coupon + $100 Macy's Star Rewards.

"With a new-vintage design and several available dial colors, the new Startimer Pilot Heritage may look like just another ETA-based GMT, but the party trick here is local jumping hour GMT functionality via Alpina's modification of an existing Sellita caliber."


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

RyanD said:


> Just saw these at a dealer, and they are gorgeous. Macy's has them for $1395. That makes them $1046 after the 25% Macy's app coupon + $100 Macy's Star Rewards.
> 
> "With a new-vintage design and several available dial colors, the new Startimer Pilot Heritage may look like just another ETA-based GMT, but the party trick here is local jumping hour GMT functionality via Alpina's modification of an existing Sellita caliber."


Great looking watch. Keep in mind that the date is slaved to the GMT hand/disc, and not the central hands, so the date will change over when the GMT hand hits midnight.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

raheelc said:


> I've been looking at this for a while, but the lack of micro adjustment keeps holding me back


Didn't know this. Good info.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Tanker G1 said:


> Didn't know this. Good info.


Yep, that holds true for pretty much all of Alpina's watches that come on a metal bracelet. They use a butterfly clasp style, so there are no micro-adjustments, but there should be some half-links.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## maxfreakout (May 11, 2018)

I believe Houston detailed exactly how much he made with his links and what he bought - not much. Very clearly Houston's enthusiasm and unparalleled knowledge for our/ his hobby are valuable resource's to this community, and, I contend, _* pre-date and overshadow *_his link scamming. There is also a lot of rage and racism around the Chinese watches - so I wonder if any of that xenophobia is driving this extended discipline?

Link schilling is wrong and there is no place for it here, Houston has been called out, he was more than forthcoming in his 'fessing up - so now forgiveness or what?

I vote a second chance



cel4145 said:


> And when one is getting compensated for doing that, and not letting anyone know that they are, that is called shilling. And it's not a laudable practice. Would HR have been as helpful with Chinese watches and movements if it were not for the many of affiliate links he was posting? Would he have created this review back in 2016 if not for hopes of a return on the affiliate link? For that matter, did he actually even pay for these watches he's been shilling? I don't know, and I never will because I can't trust what he says about his motivations. All of that's why shilling is a frowned upon practice in online enthusiast communities.
> 
> So I don't particularly get why you guys are jumping on Bosman. He's not the one that betrayed the trust of the community. And as to what Bosman said? The first few times I saw those cheap Chinese watch posts from HR in this thread, I didn't know what to think of them either. But I eventually allowed myself to be mislead into believing that there was a genuine enthusiast interest in sharing those deals with the community. Boy was I wrong. At least Bosman's radar that there was something off about those posts was correct.


----------



## peskydonut (Sep 11, 2018)

*NAD*

Got my Ague haul the other day and had lots of fun trying the various permutations. I was pleasantly surprised how well the IWL strap worked out on the budget Casio MTP4500D-1AV. Also like the Komandirskie tank on an olive NATO.


----------



## kostasd (May 20, 2013)

Yes, I think of and thank HR every time I wear my Burei - LOVE wearing this watch and still can't believe it was only $35! On strap or on the original bead of rice bracelet, this watch looks great and I thoroughly enjoy wearing it to dressier functions. I used to wear Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece watches for dressier occasions, so this piece (and HR's original post about it) has saved me a ton of money.


----------



## capisce1987 (May 24, 2017)

Cvp33 said:


> Alright, no fair posting pictures of watches without the model or place to buy one. I've always loved the seagull movement. Nothing looks more cool IMHO.
> 
> capisce - what model is that? damned beautiful!
> 
> dumpweek - same question and also damned beautiful!


Just saw this, sorry, it's a Sugess branded SeaGull based Chronograph Moonphase Handwind. Great piece, beautiful, dependable, and unbelievable bang for your buck. In my opinion, anyways......

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

maxfreakout said:


> I believe Houston ...


Let me stop you right there. I don't feel there is any reason to "believe" or trust his explanation. Once he was discovered, there was too much indignation in his explanations, as well as a form of whataboutism to deflect blame. Trust was given. Trust was misused. Earning it back takes more than a much less than remorseful, grumbling admission of guilt that was quick to try to justify an unethical practice by saying that others do it.



maxfreakout said:


> Houston detailed exactly how much he made with his links and what he bought - not much. Very clearly Houston's enthusiasm and unparalleled knowledge for our/ his hobby are valuable resource's to this community, and, I contend, _* pre-date and overshadow *_his link scamming.


I don't know how you could know how long this has been going on, unless you dug back through his thousands of forum posts. After all, he was posting for years before you became a member.



maxfreakout said:


> There is also a lot of rage and racism around the Chinese watches - so I wonder if any of that xenophobia is driving this extended discipline?


Schilling has long been considered wrong in enthusiast Internet forums. The immoral/unethical aspects of schilling have nothing to do with whether or not the products were Chinese made. As a matter of fact, I own plenty of Chinese manufactured products, especially some that are from Chinese companies, that I am very enthusiastic about. So you can direct your racist accusations elsewhere.


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

raheelc said:


> I've been looking at this for a while, but the lack of micro adjustment keeps holding me back
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Micro adjustment?? Don't follow.... just bought one. Still a bargain for UK (via my friendly shipping agent) even with lousy Brexit bashed exchange rate

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## xmorphicx (Jun 14, 2015)

I need to preface this post by stating that I have posted affiliate links in this forum before. Three to be exact - a Citizens Nighthawk for $140, Seiko SNK for 40ish, and a Casio F91 for $5, all on Amazon. I bought those watches myself, and shared them because I genuinely thought they were a good deal. I also posted them as affiliate links under the assumption that they were permitted given the saturation of affiliate links in this thread primarily by HoustonReal, although there are others. I thought it was weird that they were permitted. And I won't do it again.

A few comments: 
1) There's absolutely no way that HoustonReal accurately "detailed" what he made in his affiliate links. And it doesn't matter. It's done and in the past. However, let's not pretend like affiliate linking is not extremely lucrative, especially in a forum where apparently people either didn't know or were turning a blind eye. For reference, my three affiliate links easily generated over $50 dollars each with almost zero effort. For someone who spends as much time posting affiliate links as he does... one would have to be purposefully naive to think he's not profiting by doing it. Pop quiz... What do AliExpress, GearBest, and Amazon have in common? They sell watches, they are the sites that the affiliate linkers tend to share their "deals" from, and they... all have affiliate programs!

2) The best forums and online communities ban affiliate links for exactly this reason. Affiliate links can be very profitable and create all sorts of sleazy behavior. People pushing products just to get a click and deposit a cookie on your computer. Product "reviews" that are just worthless regurgitations of product info wrapped around an affiliate link at the end. On the other hand, forums that ban affiliate links contain communities of people who are genuinely interested in discussing the hobby and products.

3) Let's also not pretend that that "hunting for deals" and posting affiliate links is hard work. Let's also not pretend that "I use links to compensate me for my time because there are all these steps I have to do to entice you to click the link", when it's clearly the other way around - the time and effort is spent in service of getting someone to click. Posting affiliate links is not altruistic, it's entrepreneurial.

4) To the comment, "It doesn't cost the buyer any extra"... while it's true that a link doesn't add to the total at the bottom of their receipt, the "clicker" has not consented to having you be a part of the transaction. Further, the linker gets 7% of the price of the watch... AND they get a piece of whatever else that person decided to pick up on Amazon at the time. Did they decide to restock on paper towels? The affiliate linker gets a piece of that. Did they buy a Kindle book? The linker gets a cut. And it goes on for at least 24 hours. Even if they don't buy the watch in the morning that they click the link, but they decide to buy a power tool or a Snuggie that night - the linker gets a cut, and the buyer is none-the-wiser. That's not sleazy?

5) The FTC mandates that all affiliate links are clearly labeled as such to protect all consumers. So there's that, too.
https://www.ftc.gov/tips-advice/bus...des-what-people-are-asking#affiliateornetwork

TLDR: Affiliate linking by members is almost no effort and can be very lucrative. It's also shady at best, and illegal at worst, when not disclosed. Anyone telling you that they are posting affiliate links for YOUR benefit are lying to you. I apologize to the members of the forum for my contribution to the problem. The forum is better off without affiliate links (other than those put forth by the site itself).

PS. Again, not trying to single out anyone... I agree that HoustonReal is becoming the fall guy for this discussion. HoustonReal contributes much to this forum beyond the affiliate linking. No question in my mind that he should not be banned (if that is even being considered) if the affiliate links stop. Not that my opinion matters.



maxfreakout said:


> I believe Houston detailed exactly how much he made with his links and what he bought - not much. Very clearly Houston's enthusiasm and unparalleled knowledge for our/ his hobby are valuable resource's to this community, and, I contend, _* pre-date and overshadow *_his link scamming. There is also a lot of rage and racism around the Chinese watches - so I wonder if any of that xenophobia is driving this extended discipline?
> 
> Link schilling is wrong and there is no place for it here, Houston has been called out, he was more than forthcoming in his 'fessing up - so now forgiveness or what?
> 
> I vote a second chance


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Tanker G1 said:


> Forgive me if already posted but officialwatchdeals on ebay has manufacturer refurbished 44mm Alpina Alpiner 4 on bracelet for $465. I watched this go from 3 sold to 16 sold during coupon hours yesterday. Anyone here grab one? I bought it on leather last year and had considered buying this just to get the bracelet. The voice of reason took over and I was able to resist but it is a gorgeous blue if you've got the wrist for it.
> 
> Link
> 
> View attachment 13724729





raheelc said:


> I've been looking at this for a while, but the lack of micro adjustment keeps holding me back


Understandable in that this is a large, heavy watch/bracelet and it is important that it fits properly to wear well.

That said, this is an excellent deal, as I got one from Gnomon earlier this year, only got 5% off, so I paid almost double this deal, albeit for a brand new one.

Congrats to all the buyers. The Glacier Blue is a gorgeous watch, if one has the wrist for it.


----------



## maxfreakout (May 11, 2018)

The "believe" was I am fairly certain Houston earlier posted a confession, not I "believe" every word he says - can't cut and paste out of context, or you lose . . . context! And are you arguing there has never been any 'racism' associated with this forum's discussion of Chinese watches? Should not have to dig very far back to find some of that action, even if you limit your inquiry to my short forum tenure.

I was not calling the forum racist or you as you seem to content - just describing the very material forum milieu that surrounds the topic of what is being "shilled" - Chinese watches and I _believe_ that is pertinent to the discussion.

So Ok: One vote for Forgiveness, and One vote for what? Some type of IP banning, public flogging? Am I to be banned for arguing forgiveness? Now we have a Purge!



cel4145 said:


> Let me stop you right there. I don't feel there is any reason to "believe" or trust his explanation. Once he was discovered, there was too much indignation in his explanations, as well as a form of whataboutism to deflect blame. Trust was given. Trust was misused. Earning it back takes more than a much less than remorseful, grumbling admission of guilt that was quick to try to justify an unethical practice by saying that others do it.
> 
> I don't know how you could know how long this has been going on, unless you dug back through his thousands of forum posts. After all, he was posting for years before you became a member.
> 
> Schilling has long been considered wrong in enthusiast Internet forums. The immoral/unethical aspects of schilling have nothing to do with whether or not the products were Chinese made. As a matter of fact, I own plenty of Chinese manufactured products, especially some that are from Chinese companies, that I am very enthusiastic about. So you can direct your racist accusations elsewhere.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

pesman said:


> Micro adjustment?? Don't follow.... just bought one. Still a bargain for UK (via my friendly shipping agent) even with lousy Brexit bashed exchange rate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Please See attached picture (picture taken from Google search).









Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

NAD

Remember me? The guy who a few years ago spent hours every day posting deals here?

I was Boston Charlie on steroids and speed. Any of you who've been here for three years probably has a watch you got from a deal I posted.

You know why I did that? 

Because I'm a freaking geek for watches, and finding them at a discount, and sharing that with others who I hoped shared my passion.

You know why you almost never see me here anymore?

Several reasons, actually. My collection is pretty filled out, and I'm pretty content with it, so I'm not doing as much bargain-hunting these days.

Here are some other reasons:

- I realized most of those taking advantage of my deals weren't people like me. They were lurkers-- or worse, regulars -- snaring those deals away from folks like me, to flip and make their own profit. And they were all so appreciative of what I laid on a platter for them that they felt honor-bound to give me a percentage of their profit -- YEAH, RIGHT.

- As a**holish as that is, these ingrates would take it to yet another level, and start *****ing about how I, and others, went about fetching their deals for them! "Too much idle-chatter and watch talk; just post deals." "I had to scroll through non-deal posts! The horror! The outrage!"

- I started realizing how much money I was making for these gray-market sites, and getting zippo for it. I was putting a ridiculous amount of time into it -- I was good at it, there were great deals to be had (unlike now), and again, I wanted to do it for fellow watch enthusiasts and bargain hunters. It was a weird hobby for me.

All of the above took that enthusiasm away.

As for "Referral Gate," it strains credulity that HR didn't know this wasn't allowed, and wasn't making an effort to make it less blatant. His less than contrite response is surprising.

And I'm fairly shocked at all of you shrugging it off.

Anyway, in case you ever wondered why I've become an almost nonentity in this thread.

Sorry to make lurker-flippers profiting off others' work have to scroll through such a long NAD post!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> Understandable in that this is a large, heavy watch/bracelet and it is important that it fits properly to wear well.
> 
> That said, this is an excellent deal, as I got one from Gnomon earlier this year, only got 5% off, so I paid almost double this deal, albeit for a brand new one.
> 
> Congrats to all the buyers. The Glacier Blue is a gorgeous watch, if one has the wrist for it.


Yep, love the dial color and Alpina watches are great quality for the price. Only reason I haven't bought this is because I fear the watch won't fit properly with just the full/half link options

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ Amen. I hope we find a solution that gets you back here having fun and not feeling used.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Understandable in that this is a large, heavy watch/bracelet and it is important that it fits properly to wear well.


I concur... I have several brass/bronze divers with heavy watch heads. I didn't buy a single nato for them with the recent Ague sale. Instead I loaded up on nato's for smaller 40mm watches. With the heavy heads you need to keep a bracelet tighter (thus micro adjustment is nice) to keep that head from flopping around. This issue scares me away from most big watches on butterfly clasps that rarely have good adjustment. On a nato I have to keep a heavy watch so tight that it looks like I'm trying to strangle my wrist! :-d


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

I happen to like affordable Chinese watches (in all price ranges) and am very interested in this market since the entire horological world travels through China in one way or another. Especially, Swiss or Japanese, it doesn't matter. And yes, I bought one of the less expensive Reef Tigers recently to help quench my thirst for experiencing a Chinese brand firsthand.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hamilton Jazzmaster Ladie's Auto

$315 with "DMAUTO315".

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...-automatic/H32315851.pid?nid=cpg_cat6032&so=6


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Another Ashford code for the desperate.

HAMILTON Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer Auto Men's Watch

$325 with "DMHKHAKI325".

https://www.ashford.com/us/watches/...auto/H76455133.pid?so=2&nid=sct_Pilot pioneer


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> NAD
> 
> Remember me? The guy who a few years ago spent hours every day posting deals here?
> 
> ...


Just so you know, there are still many here just because we love watches and deals! I totally see how you could become jaded though. It is awesome to know you found a great deal for some other enthusiasts. For a flipper? Not so much. I just wish I was into watches 3 years ago when the deals where a poppin'! And yes, it is a little bit of work, with little to no reward (unless you buy the deal yourself!), but that little reward of making 1 persons day with a great deal still is worth it for me. I know how I felt when I scored a few of these deals! It's the only reason I decided to dedicate my mornings to try and find deals while I drink my coffee and watch the news.
TLDR: there are still true enthusiasts here that just LOVE deals! Ask me how I know?

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Tudor Heritage Black Bay

$2395 is certainly not "affordable" to most, but it's a pretty decent deal.

https://www.jomashop.com/tudor-watch-79730-0003.html


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

OMEGA
Speedmaster Moonwatch Numbered Edition Men's Watch
311.32.40.30.01.001

$3,295

https://www.jomashop.com/omega-watch-om31132403001001.html

Beautiful watch. Deal has been running for a while, not sure if previously posted.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Dub Rubb said:


> All this talk about chinese watches got me searching and I found this handwinding beauty
> Shangai 8120 reissue for $49.75 shipped. Really cool dial with a vintage vibe.
> http://www.good-stuffs.com/Rare-bla...-hand-wound-mechanical-wristwatch-_p_219.html
> 
> ...


Price has come down 24 cents since I bought one a couple years ago. Be prepared for disappointment if you pull the trigger. Really rough finishing on the case and cheap plastic look to the dial. At this price point, I would stick with Seiko 5 or Vostok. There are some nice chinese watches, but the Shanghai kontiki is not one of them.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Just looked on Amazon and the SARB035 is $318.75----don't know if it has fluctuated recently (the past few days) but it looks like 16 examples are available. https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless-Casual/dp/B001AE9XS0/ref=swr_wa_1_swr


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Bertucci Deal is still going. $5 Straps + $100 gift sets A-2S field watches. Mention coupon code - doc. 005 at checkout and receive 20% OFF making the gift sets $80. I ordered 3, 1 to keep, 2 to give. As for the questions regarding the quality of the $5 straps, here's a few pics below. Great way to get some variety with your A-2S and is a GREAT quality strap @ $5.


----------



## relativetime (Feb 21, 2018)

Just noticed on Amazon (US Amazon) that the SARB017 Alpinist is at $356. Says they are out of stock, but says that you can order and they will ship when available. Maybe they found a box in the back of a warehouse somewhere.

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless-Leather/dp/B000KG93BQ/


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

xmonger said:


> OMEGA
> Speedmaster Moonwatch Numbered Edition Men's Watch
> 311.32.40.30.01.001
> 
> ...


Just a heads up that that's the First Omega in Space (FOIS) not the professional moonwatch. Can't go wrong with either but the FOIS is a hair under 40mm with metal alpha hands. Good discussion on both here https://omegaforums.net/threads/moonwatch-professional-vs-fois.61890/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

taike said:


> Price has come down 24 cents since I bought one a couple years ago. Be prepared for disappointment if you pull the trigger. Really rough finishing on the case and cheap plastic look to the dial. At this price point, I would stick with Seiko 5 or Vostok. There are some nice chinese watches, but the Shanghai kontiki is not one of them.


I don't have one, but I understand the *Shanghai 8120 "Peace"* is much better for two bits more.




























These don't look bad, either: The *Black Shanghai 8120 designer* $45. *OR* *Shanghai 8120 "Marlin"* $45


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

relativetime said:


> Just noticed on Amazon (US Amazon) that the SARB017 Alpinist is at $356. Says they are out of stock, but says that you can order and they will ship when available. Maybe they found a box in the back of a warehouse somewhere.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless-Leather/dp/B000KG93BQ/


That would be nice if they did. I placed my "name on the waiting list" order for the alpinist on 04Dec and am still waiting on a ship date.


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

Bosman said:


> Oh my gosh, I didn't know any of this, to be honest, I actually thought "HoustonReal" posts in the Bargain thread were some kind of joke or sarcasm, as they are usually such low end, throw away trash. Guess you learn something new everyday. Keep the deals coming, the good ones!


When I first read this post I thought, what a watch snob, then I saw the watches listed in your signature ..... I guess everybody has their own definition of throw away trash....


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Metallman said:


> When I first read this post I thought, what a watch snob, then I saw the watches listed in your signature ..... I guess everybody has their own definition of throw away trash....


????


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Metallman said:


> When I first read this post I thought, what a watch snob, then I saw the watches listed in your signature ..... I guess everybody has their own definition of throw away trash....


????


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Metallman said:


> When I first read this post I thought, what a watch snob, then I saw the watches listed in your signature ..... I guess everybody has their own definition of throw away trash....


I guess *Bosman* has conveniently missed all the Orient and Seiko deals I've posted over the years.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Touch of Modern has a new sale with some nice prices.

$5899 for a 43mm solid 18kt white gold Zenith El Primero isn't bad at all.










If that's too much, how about this aluminum automatic Bulgari for $879.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Certina DS Podium Men's Automatic Watch C001-407-16-057-00 - $260.52 from Overstock

https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...efccid=ANQHYURUQ4G3ADSOXI36JI7MRM&searchidx=0

Ebates has a $20 off $250 coupon on their Overstock page. No code required. Just click the link below, scroll down, find the coupon, and click Shop Now. It will automatically apply the coupon and bring the price down to *$240.52* and earn you 2% cash back through Ebates. I'm not familiar with Overstock's rewards but the site says $12.03 in rewards can be earned with this purchase. Retail me not has a similar coupon if you don't like Ebates.

https://www.ebates.com/overstock.com?query=over&position=1&type=suggest&store=3466









*Disclaimer:* I will not make any money if you purchase this watch.:-( I honestly have no idea if Watchuseek will make any money. I don't really care too much whether they do or not. However I think it would be cool of them to disclose it if they do profit from links to deals.|> I sometimes enjoy the fruits of other people's bargain hunting by buying deals posted to this thread by others. To make up for this depraved predatory behavior, I try to contribute to the thread by posting deals I have found on my own. Sometimes nobody on the thread thinks they are good deals except for me. Occasionally someone buys a watch I have posted, thanks me, and I feel good about it. I do occasionally flip watches on ebay. I make next to no money doing that but I enjoy it nonetheless. I'm aware that some see this as evil, yet I manage to live with myself.;-)


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> NAD - This is a NEW, unwritten rule that has just been imposed, or at least has never been previously enforced.
> 
> Yes, I have posted affiliate links because they didn't cost anybody an extra dime. I am not alone, as I have seen many other members doing the same thing. Now WUS wants to have all the affiliate links. The downside of course, is that it does take some of the incentive away from researching and posting deals. I always researched the posts to make an honest effort to only post deals that really were deals, the lowest available prices currently available. Again, *no WUS member ever paid an extra cent by clicking on an affiliate link*, and I was compensated less than minimum wage for all the hours I've spent posting deals.
> 
> ...


Stupid, stupid, stupid me.

When I asked you if you post affiliate links back in February, privately - out of respect to all the good work you do here, I got the impression that your response was honest enough to take you off the hook in spite of evidence hinting otherwise. I just now went back to read your responses and now I notice that you don't really deny it. You just go on and on with retorical tricks to make it sound like you're denying it. How stupid am I for taking the bite. You wrote "The last thing I want to do is break the forum rules." Ha! If it's not in the rules you can't break it... how cleaver of you and how stupid of me.

I am not against affiliation, and unwritten rules should be written down in my opinion, but I do believe in honesty, and eventhough you technically didn't lie, I still feel oh so stupid for believing...
9


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

RyanD said:


> Touch of Modern has a new sale with some nice prices.
> 
> $5899 for a 43mm solid 18kt white gold Zenith El Primero isn't bad at all.
> 
> ...


That Zenith is a fantastic deal!!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Seiko SRPC93 Men's Prospex Special Edition 44mm Automatic Dive Watch + $50 Kohl's Cash on sale for $393.75 - $39.38 w/ promo code WATCHES10 - $88.60 w/ promo code HOLIDAY25 = $265.77.

https://mobile.kohls.com/product/pr...cial-edition-automatic-dive-watch-srpc93.jsp?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Great Oden's Raven! If only this DumberDrummer were smart enough to figure out a way to get paid every time all you jabrones here typed "affiliate" or "link"!!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Touch of Modern has a new sale with some nice prices.


I like the Port Royal Elite. Very nice watch.


----------



## mrb12186 (Nov 29, 2017)

Flash sale going on at Macy's until 12am EST. Not a huge selection but there are a few decent examples. Code FLASH takes this Bulova Curv to $162, less 9% from Ebates for $147 net.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0elcid0 (Nov 19, 2016)

Cvp33 said:


> Bertucci Deal is still going. $5 Straps + $100 gift sets A-2S field watches. Mention coupon code - doc. 005 at checkout and receive 20% OFF making the gift sets $80. I ordered 3, 1 to keep, 2 to give. As for the questions regarding the quality of the $5 straps, here's a few pics below. Great way to get some variety with your A-2S and is a GREAT quality strap @ $5.


How can I put the coupon code?. I can't do it.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> I guess *Bosman* has conveniently missed all the Orient and Seiko deals I've posted over the years.


Dude, you post ALOT of 29.99 and 19.99 watches, but it's cool man you are getting paid!


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

NAD (Not A Deal).

Also, NAALDP (Not An Affiliate Link Discussion Post).

Just want to say that it's been a weird couple of days here, and I appreciate the folks who take the time to let us know about deals and good values. I thank you, even if my credit card balance sometimes doesn't. 

Sent via carrier pigeon using Tapatalk Avian Edition


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

Pretty sure this has expired and those codes no longer work. I got in on this exact deal a few weeks back.

It's a beautiful blue diver. Mine came perfectly aligned but its accuracy, or lack thereof, has me disappointed.



Robotaz said:


> Seiko SRPC93 Men's Prospex Special Edition 44mm Automatic Dive Watch + $50 Kohl's Cash on sale for $393.75 - $39.38 w/ promo code WATCHES10 - $88.60 w/ promo code HOLIDAY25 = $265.77.
> 
> https://mobile.kohls.com/product/pr...cial-edition-automatic-dive-watch-srpc93.jsp?


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Just saw these at a dealer, and they are gorgeous. Macy's has them for $1395. That makes them $1046 after the 25% Macy's app coupon + $100 Macy's Star Rewards.
> 
> "With a new-vintage design and several available dial colors, the new Startimer Pilot Heritage may look like just another ETA-based GMT, but the party trick here is local jumping hour GMT functionality via Alpina's modification of an existing Sellita caliber."


I love this watch. I have no money. I hate this forum. Auggggghhhhh


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Jeez Louise, what a tempest in a teapot! The "I" in WIS is there for a reason it seems.
Affiliate or no, $10 watches or $10,000 watches, thank you very much to everyone who posts deals here. It's a lot of fun to read and check on through out the day.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

0elcid0 said:


> How can I put the coupon code?. I can't do it.


Sweet fancy Moses....I'm just trying to help and I left out the most important part.

Email your order and Bettucci will invoice you via PayPal, minus the 20% of course.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mrb12186 said:


> Flash sale going on at Macy's until 12am EST. Not a huge selection but there are a few decent examples. Code FLASH takes this Bulova Curv to $162, less 9% from Ebates for $147 net.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the only other good one I see. $87.50 after coupon.










https://www.macys.com/shop/product/bulova-mens-precisionist-black-leather-strap-watch-42mm-96b158?ID=658766&CategoryID=151643#fn=PRODUCT_DEPARTMENT%3DWatch%26SIZE%3D%26sp%3D1%26spc%3D224%26searchPass%3DmatchNone%26slotId%3D17


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Bosman said:


> Dude, you post ALOT of 29.99 and 19.99 watches, but it's cool man you are getting paid!


Out of curiosity, how many deals have you posted, at any price point?


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> NAD
> 
> Remember me? The guy who a few years ago spent hours every day posting deals here?
> 
> ...


I do know how you feel. I've lurked for a while, but only for my own interests. I just didn't feel like I had much to contribute.

Then I started finding deals. I wanted to share with fellow enthusiasts.

Then I started noticing the deals here popping up other places, but not in a good way. Watches from deals on here popping up on the sale forums on here, on other forums, or on reddit. Just left a bad taste in my mouth.

But you know what.. with the posts on here, there are plenty of people who AREN'T flipping that you help out by posting deals. No matter your stance on flipping. Whether you don't care either way, are a flipper yourself, or hate flipping with every ounce of your being, you're still finding deals for people who really can love and appreciate those watches. The other option is that those deals remain undiscovered. I'd rather take a chance that flippers take a portion of the stock, rather than nobody gets to enjoy the watches at all.

Idk that's just my $0.02. I don't always have the time to peruse deals, but I do try to post anything I find when I can because if even one person finds their dream watch from my post, the 99 other flippers don't matter to me.

I hope you find your peace


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

mleok said:


> Out of curiosity, how many deals have you posted, at any price point?


What's your point? That has no relevance, I'm not the one clogging the bargain thread with $19 watches that probably are worth that, so not a deal, and getting paid for it. Again have a happy holiday and fight with someone else. Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedlever (Nov 14, 2009)

caktaylor said:


> I was doing really well this holiday season until yesterday. Now I have this, the Citizen pilot, and an Orient Sun and Moon (from Creation Watches for $164 after code CHRISTMAS) incoming. All in less than 24 hours. But, all have been on my, ahem, watch list for some time.
> 
> Oh well. WPAC for 2019.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just tried the Christmas code at CW but it came back invalid. Already expired? That Orient S&M v3 is tempting me....


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> Certina DS Podium Men's Automatic Watch C001-407-16-057-00 - $260.52 from Overstock
> 
> https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...efccid=ANQHYURUQ4G3ADSOXI36JI7MRM&searchidx=0
> 
> ...


Just to add to this first deal, if you log into overstock using the coupons.com portal, it activates a 10% discount. It is capped however. At $5000!!
https://www.coupons.com/view/Overst...vGIr8Xa5X0310X7Z3vtDk4YGID79Y01xoClDYQAvD_BwE

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

speedlever said:


> I just tried the Christmas code at CW but it came back invalid. Already expired? That Orient S&M v3 is tempting me....


Says it is still active on the main page of the CW website. There are actually 3 different codes for 5, 10, or, 15 percent. Not all codes work on all of the watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuonglaiphoto (Mar 10, 2014)

NAD.

Focusing on the deals, what is the best bargain for $500-$1000 watch?

I've been seeing the Glycine, Ball trailmaster, Oris, and seriously considering the Glycine because of having the eBay coupon code going on.

TIA! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

cuonglaiphoto said:


> NAD.
> 
> Focusing on the deals, what is the best bargain for $500-$1000 watch?
> 
> ...


The Glycine deals are excellent, and tempting. Recently Got 4 different automatics, each well under $300, bargains for a Swiss made high beat on bracelet.


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

Some pretty steep discounts up to 75% off at Aragon (formerly Android) for (very) chunky watch fans. Seiko powered autos start at 89.88 and up. Appears to be a revolving sales with different models over 12 days.

https://www.aragonwatch.com/12_DAYS_OF_INSANE_DEALS_s/411.htm


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Armida still has 15% off through December 18th. Check out the Armida A2 if you would be interested in a submariner homage:

ARMIDA WATCHES


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

cuonglaiphoto said:


> NAD.
> 
> Focusing on the deals, what is the best bargain for $500-$1000 watch?
> 
> ...


Personally, I'd go for the Ball or Oris. I picked up a bronze Glycine earlier in the week, and the GMT hand was misaligned. They seem to be having some QC issues right now. Here's a deal for an Oris:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273613703506

Propilot Day/date on bracelet for $735. Brand New from Certified Watch Store. Lowest price I've seen for a new one. Would have picked it up myself, but I have an Alpina Startimer incoming. Only 1 available, so someone jump on it!

Also, which eBay code are you referring to? Wasn't the code only valid for yesterday?









Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## cuonglaiphoto (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you. Do you happen to know the links to Glycine watch on ebay from Glycine direct? I tried to search for that seller but havent found the watches they sell. Im interested in the airman or GMT.

Thanks.


yankeexpress said:


> The Glycine deals are excellent, and tempting. Recently Got 4 different automatics, each well under $300, bargains for a Swiss made high beat on bracelet.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

cuonglaiphoto said:


> NAD.
> 
> Focusing on the deals, what is the best bargain for $500-$1000 watch?
> 
> ...


"Best bargain" is very subjective. The best bargain is the one on the watch you want. Strictly from a percent-off-retail-price perspective, I think some of the recent Glycine deals have been the best (Combat 6s and 7s for right around $200).


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

bogray57 said:


> *Seiko* "Recraft" *SSC667* quartz/nylon...*43.5mm*...*$149.99*...seems to be about the lowest *listed* price out there for this model. Same model on eBay around $175.00 before *codes*...discounts can bring it down to about this same price. YMMV
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...4df-15aac5223b10&pf_rd_r=DSRR01RN2W2F7RVF79CY
> 
> View attachment 13723609


Just FYI, also at Costco at that price. I know some really like Costco's return policy.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

cuonglaiphoto said:


> Thank you. Do you happen to know the links to Glycine watch on ebay from Glycine direct? I tried to search for that seller but havent found the watches they sell. Im interested in the airman or GMT.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


https://www.ebay.com/sch/glycine-direct/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> NAD
> 
> Remember me? The guy who a few years ago spent hours every day posting deals here?
> 
> ...


BRAVO !!! Well said Over the years I engaged the flippers, the ones who only buy to sell and take stock away from others who want to enjoy the watch. I am sure HR knew what he was doing was wrong and in the past people who did this after being warned were banned from the forum. 
I too have pulled back from here a couple of months ago because it's no longer worth having to deal with people who take advantage of others


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

cuonglaiphoto said:


> Thank you. Do you happen to know the links to Glycine watch on ebay from Glycine direct? I tried to search for that seller but havent found the watches they sell. Im interested in the airman or GMT.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Hard to go wrong with a Glycine purchase from glycine-direct on ebay. It's a Swiss watch with manufacturer warranty at half the price of other comparable Swiss brands on the gray market. Also free returns so look it over good on receipt and send it back if it has issues.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 17, 2018)

Some specific great deals on Aragon watches:

Caprice Automatic 43mm with Seiko NH35 for $79:

https://www.aragonwatch.com/Japanese_SII_NH35_Automatic_Watch_p/a120mar.htm









Divemaster Automatic 45mm with Miyota 9100 (power reserve, day, date, month) for $200

https://www.aragonwatch.com/Japanese_Miyota_9100_Automatic_Watch_p/a061wht.htm









Enforcer Automatic 50mm NH38 with T100 Tritium Tubes for $200

https://www.aragonwatch.com/product_p/a165gry.htm


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> NAD -- I was good at it, there were great deals to be had (unlike now), and again, I wanted to do it for fellow watch enthusiasts and bargain hunters. It was a weird hobby for me.


Indeed. A tip of the cap to you for deal season 2015-2016, what seems the heyday of deals. Your posts were very informative, going beyond just pointing to a deal. You often included your thoughts on price/value with links to reviews and sometimes videos. I certainly appreciated your efforts and correctly surmised that you were doing it solely because of a passion for finding deals.

My bank account still hates you though...


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

NAD I think that some of Aragorn designs are really cool, especially the one with tritium at that price... but man why 50mm? In my wrist those would probably look like this









Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## cuonglaiphoto (Mar 10, 2014)

The Oris indeed looks nice, but I somehow feel the Glycine has kinda interesting and unique design.

For the look, is there any good deal with the Oris Aquis? This drive style watch with blue dial is a bomb for real.

Thats bad to know that Glycine is having an issue with QC now. Thr watches do look great.


raheelc said:


> Personally, I'd go for the Ball or Oris. I picked up a bronze Glycine earlier in the week, and the GMT hand was misaligned. They seem to be having some QC issues right now. Here's a deal for an Oris:
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273613703506
> 
> ...


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

MP83 said:


> NAD I think that some of Aragorn designs are really cool, especially the one with tritium at that price... but man why 50mm? In my wrist those would probably look like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that dress watch (the first one that is $79) is 19mm thick! How can that be?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> I don't have one, but I understand the *Shanghai 8120 "Peace"* is much better for two bits more. The *Black Shanghai 8120 designer* is only $45. *Shanghai 8120 "Marlin"*? $45


seems to maybe have started with good intentions, but got lost somewhere along the way


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

MP83 said:


> NAD I think that some of Aragorn designs are really cool, especially the one with tritium at that price... but man why 50mm? In my wrist those would probably look like this
> 
> Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


They all come in 45mm as well for average wrists. wear smaller than you'd think


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

caktaylor said:


> And that dress watch (the first one that is $79) is 19mm thick! How can that be?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


200m WR. more of a sport than dress watch


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Dupe


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

cuonglaiphoto said:


> The Oris indeed looks nice, but I somehow feel the Glycine has kinda interesting and unique design.
> 
> For the look, is there any good deal with the Oris Aquis? This drive style watch with blue dial is a bomb for real.
> 
> ...


One anecdote of an issue with a watch doesn't necessarily mean there are broad QC issues with that brand. Many, many Glycine's have been purchased by members here over the last 6 months and there have been very few complaints.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

N8G said:


> One anecdote of an issue with a watch doesn't necessarily mean there are broad QC issues with that brand. Many, many Glycine's have been purchased by members here over the last 6 months and there have been very few complaints.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Agreed, I myself have purchased a Glycine in the past that was perfect in terms of QC. But there have also been many glycines purchased by members that have had QC issues as well (imo too many) If you're purchasing from Glycine direct/watchgooroo, it's not a big deal since they have free returns. If the watch has an issue, just pack it back up and return it.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

N8G said:


> One anecdote of an issue with a watch doesn't necessarily mean there are broad QC issues with that brand. Many, many Glycine's have been purchased by members here over the last 6 months and there have been very few complaints.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


also, returns are free and easy with gooroo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tockr 20% off on all Air Defender and a free Hix strap. 
Code: HOLIDAY


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

RyanD said:


> Touch of Modern has a new sale with some nice prices.
> 
> $5899 for a 43mm solid 18kt white gold Zenith El Primero isn't bad at all.


NAD (seem like a FAD)

I think it is about time that either Zenith go back to making 40mm and smaller watch OR actually put some R&D to manufacture larger version of their El Primero movement as that watch IMHO is rather hideous with EVERYTHING being rather too close to center not being very harmonious at all. The date window seem like after thought as well due to the position not being in line with ANYTHING.

It MAYBE be ok when the watch has huge bezel to make the dial smaller to make things more proportional, but not on this watch.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Credit to SD:







Tissot certified automatic chronometer on bracelet for $279

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

N8G said:


> One anecdote of an issue with a watch doesn't necessarily mean there are broad QC issues with that brand. Many, many Glycine's have been purchased by members here over the last 6 months and there have been very few complaints.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


NAD

Unfortunately, mine had to go to the Invicta service center for repair. I did not even realize it for over a month due to rotating among several watches, but my Glycine had about 5-6 hours of PR so it was fine as long as I was wearing it, but when I did not wear it, it would not last over night. Sent it for repair, came back with HUGE scratch on the side, sent it back (on their dime), came back and it was polished out perfectly (actually thinking that they may have just threw it into a new case - that good of a polish job) so +1 for their service BUT it was a bad QC IMHO.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Seiko SRPB55 Mens Black Ion Prospex Automatic Dive Watch
Amazon $257.16 + $4.83 shipping = 261.99 Very good price.


----------



## 0elcid0 (Nov 19, 2016)

Cvp33 said:


> Sweet fancy Moses....I'm just trying to help and I left out the most important part.
> 
> Email your order and Bettucci will invoice you via PayPal, minus the 20% of course.


Thank you.


----------



## speedlever (Nov 14, 2009)

caktaylor said:


> Says it is still active on the main page of the CW website. There are actually 3 different codes for 5, 10, or, 15 percent. Not all codes work on all of the watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm. All I see is a CLEAR code for 10%, and that doesn't work on the S&M v3 either.

Edit: nevermind. I just had to look in the right place!


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow. I step away for 24 hours and come back to 25+ new pages. Apparently, I missed Twisted Panties Day. Didn't see it on the calendar. No Google artwork either. WTF?!

At any rate, thanks for the Oris Big Crown Day/Date post... I was feeling horologically satiated and was in desperate need for something to gnaw away at me while I was at work in the morning.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Tissot Carson Chronograph for $295 after promo code WOWTIST88. Retail $950. 
https://www.worldofwatches.com/mens...ss-steel-silver-dial-tissot-tist0854271101100









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

I honestly don't think I have seen this pro diver before, but I am sure it could be the base of a crazy mod, even if just cannibalized for it's unique parts.
Invicta Pro Diver for $108. Retail $1250.
https://www.worldofwatches.com/mens-pro-diver-stainless-steel-black-dial-invicta-in27663









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Frederique Constant Slimline for $289 after promo code WOWFC66. Retail $1195. Classic looking gold tone dress watch with a really slim profile (only 5.8mm).
https://www.worldofwatches.com/mens-slimline-leather-light-grey-dial-frederique-constant-fc-220nv4s5









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> If you want the Mondaine Stop2Go but don't like black that massdrop has, this might interest you:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/p/Mondaine-Men...Strap-Quartz-Watch-A950030363hset/27021367751
> 
> ...


Sooo annoyed I missed this. Stopped looking at the thread for a while because of all the moaning going on getting in the way of the deals.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Aussiehoudini said:


> Sooo annoyed I missed this. Stopped looking at the thread for a while because of all the moaning going on getting in the way of the deals.


Don't worry, as they say- there's always going to be another deal on something better.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Dub Rubb said:


> I honestly don't think I have seen this pro diver before, but I am sure it could be the base of a crazy mod, even if just cannibalized for it's unique parts.
> Invicta Pro Diver for $108. Retail $1250.
> https://www.worldofwatches.com/mens-pro-diver-stainless-steel-black-dial-invicta-in27663
> 
> ...


That crown...daym!


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Aussiehoudini said:


> Sooo annoyed I missed this. Stopped looking at the thread for a while because of all the moaning going on getting in the way of the deals.


Well, you're in luck!(kinda). ToM has a mondaine sale right now including the white and black variants of the Gottardo for $204. Not sure if it's the full kit, but it says it comes in the original box.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-mondaine-e18d11da-bdcb-42ae-9033-ed9b7fba1279









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Elkins45 said:


> That crown...daym!


For the modders with severe arthritis lol. I could probably wind it with my toes.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Dub Rubb said:


> For the modders with severe arthritis lol. I could probably wind it with my toes.


52mm. Arthritics can't lift it.

How large does a steel watch need to be before we begin to speak of its melt worth as we speak of smaller gold watches?


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

watchcrank said:


> 52mm. Arthritics can't lift it.
> 
> How large does a steel watch need to be before we begin to speak of its melt worth as we speak of smaller gold watches?


This is what I get for searching for deals after a few glasses of Blantons. I am not doing my due diligence and truly researching the watch specs. Just looking at the pretty colors lol.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

Marathon WW194026 Swiss Made Military Diver's Automatic Medium Watch with Tritium for $522 USD or 448USD if you value miles rebate (522USD = $699 CAD) , after a $100 CAD clippable coupon

Shipping to other countries depends, I dont know because I have a network of freight forwarders all over the globe because of this hobby

Also, Aeroplan store is offer 10 Aeroplan miles per dollar spent on amazon.ca, thats crazy considering many flyertalker value aeroplan at 2 cents CAD per miles...

if you count the miles its like another $150 off for a total of $600 CAD or $448 USD

Thats the Medium 36mm automatic, is this a good deal? its the cheapest i can find, I dont follow marathon watches enough to know, please let know know what you think...

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01JMA8Y5G


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Fortis B-42 Flieger Automatic Al Tayer Men's Automatic Watch Swiss 786.10.61 L18 - *$515.69* on ebay

The price shows as $570. You must add it to your cart to see the additional 10% seller discount that brings it down to $515.69

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fortis-B-4...-61-L18-/292786688032?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276

Other discounted Fortis watches from this seller.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/Wristwatch...cat=31387&rt=nc&LH_AllListings=1&Brand=FORTIS


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> Well, you're in luck!(kinda). ToM has a mondaine sale right now including the white and black variants of the Gottardo for $204. Not sure if it's the full kit, but it says it comes in the original box.
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-mondaine-e18d11da-bdcb-42ae-9033-ed9b7fba1279
> 
> 
> ...


Gemnation has the white strap still in stock. $199 plus 1.75% cb from ebates

https://www.gemnation.com/watches/Mondaine-Stop-2-Go-Gottardo-A950030363GSET-48136.html


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm going back to bed. Can't deal with images like this on a monday morning.


Dub Rubb said:


> I honestly don't think I have seen this pro diver before, but I am sure it could be the base of a crazy mod, even if just cannibalized for it's unique parts.
> Invicta Pro Diver for $108. Retail $1250.
> https://www.worldofwatches.com/mens-pro-diver-stainless-steel-black-dial-invicta-in27663
> 
> ...


----------



## cyansmoker (May 6, 2017)

Bosman said:


> What's your point? That has no relevance, I'm not the one clogging the bargain thread with $19 watches that probably are worth that, so not a deal, and getting paid for it. Again have a happy holiday and fight with someone else. Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please, stop. This comment is not even factual.
I've bought exactly three watches based on posts by HC. One cost $100, one $60 and the last one $30. I guarantee you that the two first ones were worth much more than that. The last one, though...I considered writing a joke review because it is unbelievably terrible.
I've also bought Orient, Seiko, Certina and others and was very apprehensive when I bought my first "chinese cheapo." Turns out I was wrong.
Please stop stirring the pot and enjoy your collection.


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

I haven't seen this on here, and can't find it anywhere near this price, for a bronze watch is seems rather nice, too bad it's quartz

Elysee Bronze Chronograph Quartz 98017 at TOM for 279.99

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/elysee-uhren-gmbh/elysee-bronze-chronograph-quartz-98017


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

Speaking of Mondaine, ebay has the Gottardo on white for a little cheaper than TOM

(edit I was wrong it was pre-owned sorry)


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

cyansmoker said:


> Please, stop. This comment is not even factual.
> I've bought exactly three watches based on posts by HC. One cost $100, one $60 and the last one $30. I guarantee you that the two first ones were worth much more than that. The last one, though...I considered writing a joke review because it is unbelievably terrible.
> I've also bought Orient, Seiko, Certina and others and was very apprehensive when I bought my first "chinese cheapo." Turns out I was wrong.
> Please stop stirring the pot and enjoy your collection.


Not stirring the pot, only responding when I'm called out like with you. I made one unsolicited post, the rest have been responses. So you "please stop " I've been done, you pulled me back in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

One more report of bickering in this thread and I'm shutting it down. I will also recommend to the site administrators to not allow deal spotting threads going forward.

You know who you are, knock it off.

Z


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Dub Rubb said:


> This is what I get for searching for deals after a few glasses of Blantons. I am not doing my due diligence and truly researching the watch specs. Just looking at the pretty colors lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


I do like the colors. It's just like Invicta to take a good idea and then take it way over the top in terms of size. If that were a 42mm watch I would be all over it.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

If you are looking for a Christmas gift for a Frank Lloyd Wright fan this Bulova is down to $50 right now.
https://smile.amazon.com/Bulova-Qua...qid=1545050498&sr=8-11&keywords=bulova+wright


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Not a deal, but about a deal.

My black friday haul has finally arrived: Helson Shark Diver 42mm in brass and two Martu leather straps. The watch is very nice and I'm totally happy with it, but unfortunately I can't say the same about the straps. I guess I was too hyped after reading some reviews and the products just didn't deliver that. Okay for the discounted price, but not exceptional.
Btw. the Helson deal is still working, 15% off till end of the year with the code XMAS18.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

caktaylor said:


> And that dress watch (the first one that is $79) is 19mm thick! How can that be?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow - To put it in perspective, 19mm is just like stacking up two Hamilton khaki field mechanical

Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

konax said:


> Not a deal, but about a deal.
> 
> My black friday haul has finally arrived: Helson Shark Diver 42mm in brass and two Martu leather straps. The watch is very nice and I'm totally happy with it, but unfortunately I can't say the same about the straps. I guess I was too hyped after reading some reviews and the products just didn't deliver that. Okay for the discounted price, but not exceptional.
> Btw. the Helson deal is still working, 15% off till end of the year with the code XMAS18.


I've been considering Martu for a particular strap so I'm interested to get your thoughts on what was lacking.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

elliswyatt said:


> I've been considering Martu for a particular strap so I'm interested to get your thoughts on what was lacking.


The Martu straps aren't really lacking anything, IMO. They're just not over the top nice. Good enough and nice enough for the sales price.

The leather is fine, craftsmanship is fine, fit and finish is fine.

They/she? make a good quality strap, just don't expect to hear angels singing when you open the packaging.

Nightbreaker on Martu


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

yinzburgher said:


> Fortis B-42 Flieger Automatic Al Tayer Men's Automatic Watch Swiss 786.10.61 L18 - *$515.69* on ebay
> 
> The price shows as $570. You must add it to your cart to see the additional 10% seller discount that brings it down to $515.69
> 
> ...


I ordered the white dial variant when ebay had the 10% code. It is scheduled to land today. I will report back with pictures later today.


----------



## stoyan79 (Oct 18, 2018)

Best deals for past few months are the Glycines on ebay.
Once they clear out the old inventory, most of these will sell used for double.



cuonglaiphoto said:


> NAD.
> 
> Focusing on the deals, what is the best bargain for $500-$1000 watch?
> 
> ...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

stoyan79 said:


> Best deals for past few months are the Glycines on ebay.
> Once they clear out the old inventory, most of these will sell used for double.


I used to think that, but they have brand new models like The Chief selling for $500 and Combat Aquarius selling for less than $350.

Seems like the new norm. I don't know how they do it.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Elkins45 said:


> I do like the colors. It's just like Invicta to take a good idea and then take it way over the top in terms of size. If that were a 42mm watch I would be all over it.


Sylvester Stallone and Richard Mille have collaborated on the *RM25-01 Tourbillon Adventure* watch, available for the bargain price of *$983,000 (while supplies last)*.

50.85 mm x 23.65 mm Carbon TPT and Titanium case, 100M WR, torque limiting crown, bubble level, water purification tablets, camouflage strap, 20 piece Limited Edition


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

stoyan79 said:


> Best deals for past few months are the Glycines on ebay.
> Once they clear out the old inventory, most of these will sell used for double.


Agree that Glycines have been at the top of the best deals lately and they're great bang for the buck. However, similar deals on these watches have been going on for the better part of 2 years, even before the Invicta purchase.

While you may be right about the deals disappearing at some point, there's no evidence that this will happen. Actually, based on recent history this may be the new norm for Glycine.

I say this while at the same time wondering if I should pick up a variant of the Airman in case they do run out of stock.


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

konax said:


> Not a deal, but about a deal.
> 
> My black friday haul has finally arrived: Helson Shark Diver 42mm in brass and two Martu leather straps. The watch is very nice and I'm totally happy with it, but unfortunately I can't say the same about the straps. I guess I was too hyped after reading some reviews and the products just didn't deliver that. Okay for the discounted price, but not exceptional.
> Btw. the Helson deal is still working, 15% off till end of the year with the code XMAS18.


Beautiful watch though. Thanks for the review on the straps as well. Was also thinking of grabbing one


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Something a little different. Braun voice activated clock for $12.50 after applying code XMAS50.

https://www.braun-clocks.com/bnc004-classic-voice-activated-alarm-clock-white.html

Code works on everything on the site but their prices on watches are a bit high even with the 50% off.









Edit: shipping is $15! Oh the humanity

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Mondaine on Massdrop.









Sorely tempted. But is that backlight lume usable at all? I've seen the ads and they do look nice, but how are they in real world use?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Batman's post for the Braun clock reminded me of the Marathon Travel clock I bought as a stocking stuffer.

A little different because of the atomic timekeeping. $19.99 with Prime shipping.

https://www.amazon.com/Marathon-CL0...3&keywords=marathon+atomic+travel+alarm+clock


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

zippofan said:


> One more report of bickering in this thread and I'm shutting it down. I will also recommend to the site administrators to not allow deal spotting threads going forward.
> 
> You know who you are, knock it off.
> 
> Z


Why punish the entire forum for the sins of a few individuals? Banning the offenders and keeping the thread alive makes more sense. The vast majority of us abide with the rules.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

HR, I support you and hope you made lots of money on links. Hobbies can be expensive and it’s nice when some part of the hobby helps pay for itself. I laugh at the outrage here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Pulsar stainless steel quartz field watch on bracelet, *38mm*, 50m WR, mineral crystal (per Amazon-co-uk), *$44 incl. free shipping* from W2U flash sale (other codes won't stack). eBay: $61. Amazon-co-uk: 40 GBP. List: $88 USD. Funny that the first Pulsar watches I've liked are their military styles. model PXN181X1

https://www.watches2u.com/watches/pulsar/pxn181x1-mens-classic-watch.html










Although here is an even cooler one, but I can't find a US deal. Here is a UK deal: *48 GBP incl. shipping*:
http://www.tictocwatches.co.uk/mens...k-dial-nylon-strap-gents-watch-ps9045x1-p1710


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Edox Les Bemonts Automatic Chronograph for $650. Retail $2920. On ToM right now for $730. Camel3x low $714.
https://www.jomashop.com/edox-watch-01120-3-gin.html









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

stoyan79 said:


> Best deals for past few months are the Glycines on ebay.
> Once they clear out the old inventory, most of these will sell used for double.


Glycines currently for sale by Watchgooroo and Glycine Direct are all current production models including reissues of popular models like the Airman 18 and Base 22 with the old logo.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

The really good deal on the Citizen Grand Classic is still on at Macy's. I thought I had put it out of my mind, but when I got to work today, it was still up on my computer. After reading reviews, I simply couldn't resist. I think it'll push me to sell a couple of other watches in my box too!
If you download the Macy's app for the first time, you get an additional 25% off (it was pretty easy for me), or an additional 15% off through the website with SHOP, plus 6% off from eBates. Either way, you end up in the low $300s.
For one more day, Macy's has $10 in Macy's Cash for every $100 you buy. On the app, the cost of the watch was $299 before tax. I found a pair of socks for the wife for $2 to ensure that I got $30 in Macy's cash. That basically pays my taxes.

A pic from a different review thread, just as a reminder:
View attachment 1407050


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ShopWorn has 20% off everything with code 2018SALE

That makes some of the Balls very low. $900 for a Fireman automatic chronograph.


----------



## Boourns (Feb 28, 2017)

RyanD said:


> That makes some of the Balls very low.


You may want to get that checked by a doctor.


----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Bargain, not deal. Looks like Lorus has Pulsar beat on field watch value. Stainless steel case, 100m WR, lume dial, *38mm* (Rubicon says 35mm -- maybe 38mm w/ crown guard?), mineral crystal (per Amazon), drilled lug holes, *$45 incl. free shipping* from Rubicon via eBay (much more to US via Rubicon direct). EU buyers might get a better deal from WatchShop here. The photos by Rubicon suggest it has a screwback case, but other photos online make it look like a snap-on back. Model RJ655AX9.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lorus-Lumibrite-Military-Watch-RJ655AX9-NEW/302952438438

Photo from this WUS post:









Photo from this WUS post:


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

BostonCharlie said:


> Bargain, not deal. Looks like Lorus has Pulsar beat on field watch value. Stainless steel screwback case, 100m WR, lume dial, *38mm* (Rubicon says 35mm -- maybe 38mm w/ crown guard?), mineral crystal (per Amazon), *$45 incl. free shipping* from Rubicon via eBay (much more to US via Rubicon direct). EU buyers might get a better deal from WatchShop here.
> 
> https://rubiconwatches.glopal.com/en-US/p-14162/lorus-lumibrite-military-watch-rj655ax9-new.html
> 
> View attachment 13727123


I paid a little-bit more for mine but it is a fun watch. My wrist is around 6.75"


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

elliswyatt said:


> I've been considering Martu for a particular strap so I'm interested to get your thoughts on what was lacking.


Stitching is not quite even (see pic) and there is a little bit of glue residue on one piece, but it's all acceptable for a handmade product.
The distressed gray one is advertised for Tudor Black Bay (and I bought it exactly for that reason), but I see nothing that indicates it, other that texture that resembles factory Tudor strap. (BB owners know about the terrible positioning of lug holes, just at the very tip of the lugs, that require specific strap design that wouldn't leave a gaping hole between the strap and the case). The material is quite light, soft and flexible and I think I prefer my staps to be a bit stiffer. But then it's something you can't see until you handle the strap by yourself. 
Interestingly thickness is the same on both, just a hair under 3mm (specs on the site say 3.3mm for the gray one and 2.7mm for the "slim" black)
Like I said: for the total price of $53.54 after the 30% discount I think it's fine, however if I paid the full price I would be disappointed.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Jomashop codes good for today only.


----------



## Boourns (Feb 28, 2017)

Trolling the Braun site posted by @batmansk6. Came across this guy:









The 50% off automatically adds, so total (tested) with free shipping is $77.50









Note: I did have to sign up for the newsletter to see the watch.


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Boourns said:


> Trolling the Braun site posted by @batmansk6. Came across this guy:
> 
> View attachment 13727455
> 
> ...


Hey whoa how'd you get free shipping?

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boourns (Feb 28, 2017)

batmansk6 said:


> Hey whoa how'd you get free shipping?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


I think there's free shipping on watches, but not clocks. When I added a basic alarm clock to the cart it changed the shipping to $15.


----------



## CoolerKing (Nov 1, 2018)

CoolerKing said:


> Dub Rubb said:
> 
> 
> > Certina DS Action Diver for $495 after promo code EXCN100. Retail $895. Camel3x lowest $615...
> ...


----------



## CoolerKing (Nov 1, 2018)

Also, for those looking for a German pilot watch, saw this Laco on ebay. Looks to be about 10% off. As is typical, I just bought one of these as well. Luckily only slightly higher.


----------



## CoolerKing (Nov 1, 2018)

Duplicate.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Well, my Citizen Signature Grand Touring NB1031-53L just arrived this afternoon from Macey's and it too came in the wrong presentation box. It came in a much cheaper round eco-drive box with no paperwork i.e. booklet instructions or warranty card. Not a great way to start. At least, the packaging, while not overabundant, contained enough bubble wrap so the watch box was not too loose bouncing around in the shipping box. Upon closer inspection, there was a small hairline scratch on the watch case on the opposite side of the crown and positioned low (toward the back of the watch). My first inclination was to call Macey's which I did only to find out they were out of said watch. After looking at that blue beauty, I had to keep it since the hairline is not really noticeable (only if you're looking for it) and everything appears to be functioning normally. Basicallly, it was a take it or leave situation so I took it since this is a looker and consequently a likely keeper. Excuse the less than adequate picture, but here it is.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> Well, my Citizen Signature Grand Touring NB1031-53L just arrived this afternoon from Macey's and it too came in the wrong presentation box. It came in a much cheaper round eco-drive box with no paperwork i.e. booklet instructions or warranty card. Not a great way to start. At least, the packaging, while not overabundant, contained enough bubble wrap so the watch box was not too loose bouncing around in the shipping box. Upon closer inspection, there was a small hairline scratch on the watch case on the opposite side of the crown and positioned low (toward the back of the watch). My first inclination was to call Macey's which I did only to find out they were out of said watch. After looking at that blue beauty, I had to keep it since the hairline is not really noticeable (only if you're looking for it) and everything appears to be functioning normally. Basicallly, it was a take it or leave situation so I took it since this is a looker and consequently a likely keeper. Excuse the less than adequate picture, but here it is.


Sorry to hear about your packaging issues. I was fortunate to find one in stock at a local store... so got a chance to inspect it prior to pick up.

Note: the bracelet end links add a few mm to the size of the watch, so it wears smaller and (IMO) looks better with a rubber strap. I'm using a StrapsCo Rubber Diver Band from Amazon ($13). Loving it so far.


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Silvek said:


> Sorry to hear about your packaging issues. I was fortunate to find one in stock at a local store... so got a chance to inspect it prior to pick up.
> 
> Note: the bracelet end links add a few mm to the size of the watch, so it wears smaller and (IMO) looks better with a rubber strap. I'm using a StrapsCo Rubber Diver Band from Amazon ($13). Loving it so far.


Beautiful watch. You really can't even tell there is glass there.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Hey Silvek, is your bezel flat blue like your face as well as the same color/shade or hue?----at least that is the way it appears in your photo---- My face is flat like yours but my bezel is shiny blue and a shade or two darker? What say you?


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

konax said:


> Stitching is not quite even (see pic) and there is a little bit of glue residue on one piece, but it's all acceptable for a handmade product.
> The distressed gray one is advertised for Tudor Black Bay (and I bought it exactly for that reason), but I see nothing that indicates it, other that texture that resembles factory Tudor strap. (BB owners know about the terrible positioning of lug holes, just at the very tip of the lugs, that require specific strap design that wouldn't leave a gaping hole between the strap and the case). The material is quite light, soft and flexible and I think I prefer my staps to be a bit stiffer. But then it's something you can't see until you handle the strap by yourself.
> Interestingly thickness is the same on both, just a hair under 3mm (specs on the site say 3.3mm for the gray one and 2.7mm for the "slim" black)
> Like I said: for the total price of $53.54 after the 30% discount I think it's fine, however if I paid the full price I would be disappointed.


Thank you.


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Also here, Braun's stylish/retro BN0106 that I've been eyeing, for 132,50 euros and free shipping to EU) after 50% discount. Retail 530, never seen below 200.

Update: pulled the trigger. Curiously the site states it will charge my card for 132,50 USD at checkout.

https://www.braun-clocks.com/gents-bn0106-prestige-digital-watch-with-stainless-steel-bracelet.html











Boourns said:


> Trolling the Braun site posted by @batmansk6. Came across this guy:
> 
> View attachment 13727455
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

batmansk6 said:


> Something a little different. Braun voice activated clock for $12.50 after applying code XMAS50.
> 
> https://www.braun-clocks.com/bnc004-classic-voice-activated-alarm-clock-white.html
> 
> ...


If you are going to do "Oh, the Humanity!" you've got to do it right. lol


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Macey's sale for Citizen Signature Series watches is still running for 6 hrs. & 50 min. yet. It appears as if they still have the Citizen NB0046-51L which is silver and rose gold w/a navy blue face. It is 42mm in diameter. 
https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...BOOST ATTRIBUTE&searchPass=matchNone&slotId=6


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I think this is a great watch. $730 at ToM.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

johnmichael said:


> Hey Silvek, is your bezel flat blue like your face as well as the same color/shade or hue?----at least that is the way it appears in your photo---- My face is flat like yours but my bezel is shiny blue and a shade or two darker? What say you?


Sounds like a "personal" problem to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Not a deal, but wanted to follow up with some straps I bought with in the last month. 1st I bought two clearance leather straps from watchgecko, both ended up costing a little over $10.

2nd picture is the straps I purchased from Ague. Beautiful high end NATO straps, better than the high end BluShark AlphaShark series NATOs. Both for under $20 was definitely a hell of a bargain!


----------



## batmansk6 (Jan 10, 2018)

crysman2000 said:


> Not a deal, but wanted to follow up with some straps I bought with in the last month. 1st I bought two clearance leather straps from watchgecko, both ended up costing a little over $10.
> 
> 2nd picture is the straps I purchased from Ague. Beautiful high end NATO straps, better than the high end BluShark AlphaShark series NATOs. Both for under $20 was definitely a hell of a bargain!
> 
> View attachment 13727897


Nice avi-8!

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

NADS 
My ague trading straps came in today too. I was planning on using them on my STOs, but the color was a little too far off. They would probably look better on a blue lagoon. This does not mean I didn't find a home for them. It looks perfect on my scuba dude!









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

johnmichael said:


> Well, my Citizen Signature Grand Touring NB1031-53L just arrived this afternoon from Macey's and it too came in the wrong presentation box. It came in a much cheaper round eco-drive box with no paperwork i.e. booklet instructions or warranty card. Not a great way to start. At least, the packaging, while not overabundant, contained enough bubble wrap so the watch box was not too loose bouncing around in the shipping box. Upon closer inspection, there was a small hairline scratch on the watch case on the opposite side of the crown and positioned low (toward the back of the watch). My first inclination was to call Macey's which I did only to find out they were out of said watch. After looking at that blue beauty, I had to keep it since the hairline is not really noticeable (only if you're looking for it) and everything appears to be functioning normally. Basicallly, it was a take it or leave situation so I took it since this is a looker and consequently a likely keeper. Excuse the less than adequate picture, but here it is.
> View attachment 13727679


I think pretty much everyone who ordered one got one in the generic citizen box. I didn't even get that blue plastic citizen hang tag that you have in your picture. Not that it matters, since I'll probably return mine, just find the size a bit too big from what I'm used to.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Rainshadow said:


> Also here, Braun's stylish/retro BN0106 that I've been eyeing, for 132,50 euros and free shipping to EU) after 50% discount. Retail 530, never seen below 200.
> 
> Update: pulled the trigger. Curiously the site states it will charge my card for 132,50 USD at checkout.
> 
> ...


Ughhhh just when I thought I'd be done buying watches you come along with this!!!

Just bought one. Couldn't resist when I added it to my cart with WELCOME20 grand total was $106 USD. With free shipping to Canada! Amazing price!!


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

And here is bargain we can all enjoy! Graham Geo manual wind for a bargain price of $59,799. Retail $294,840. What a deal! Better get one as a backup for when my Patek grand complications has to go in for service.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...8dbcf746497/graham-geo-manual-wind-2ggaw-b01a









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Dub Rubb said:


> And here is bargain we can all enjoy! Graham Geo manual wind for a bargain price of $59,799. Retail $294,840. What a deal! Better get one as a backup for when my Patek grand complications has to go in for service.
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...8dbcf746497/graham-geo-manual-wind-2ggaw-b01a
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry mate, I'm not touching that, I know an affiliate link when I see one. <|

;-)


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Update:

1) Found this in the WUS rules - "_affiliate links are grounds for banning, unless links are to suitable ..... Please see sub-section regarding animal-husbandry for examples of unsuitable ....._" This being the case, I want to apologize for some of my previous posts.

2) Ague straps (14 premium models) all arrived today. I can attest that these are not only on par with blushark....they're better. Great deal, unfortunate circumstances.

3) I can confirm the the Bertucci coupon code - *doc. 005* does in fact work. Here's my 20% refund via paypal. So this makes their $100 gift sets $80 and their $5 Straps $4 and $9 NATO's $7.20.........I can't figure out what the $25 leather straps would be without a calculator. Also, you can use these on the bargain bin items so:

DX3 plus = $23.20
DX3 field = $36.00
VENTARAS = as low as $40.00









*LINKY - >*Bertucci Performance Watches - Discontinued styles


----------



## DavisEcho (Oct 31, 2018)

raheelc said:


> I think pretty much everyone who ordered one got one in the generic citizen box. I didn't even get that blue plastic citizen hang tag that you have in your picture. Not that it matters, since I'll probably return mine, just find the size a bit too big from what I'm used to.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Why not sell at cost here so someone can get the deal since they're OOS?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

